# El agotamiento del remero Parte III



## Fargo (12 Abr 2022)

Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
Tengo 33 años, cómo puede gente de 50 años aguantar esa mierda de vida tanto tiempo?
No sale más a cuenta dedicarse a doritear, paguitear, traficar, robar y si te pillan vas a la cárcel donde no tienes que trabajar?
A veces me siento como si todos los días fueran iguales, la copia de otra copia...
Soy el prota de "El club de la lucha", solo que yo ni siquiera formo parte de ningún club molón.
Alguien más en esta situación?
Cómo aguanta la gente esta mierda?


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

A ver si te crees que lo del gran reinicio era broma.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Abr 2022)

Lo aguantan con RESILENCIA


----------



## #SrLobo (12 Abr 2022)

drogas


----------



## EL FARAON (12 Abr 2022)

Rema y calla...


----------



## Pacoronavirus (12 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo tu edad y aguanto pensando en jubilarme anticiadamente a los 45-50 a más tardar.

Eso y los pocos momentos en el curro en los que puedo aprender algo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Abr 2022)

Pues piensa en la charo a la que le pagas el café con porras y un sueldo nescafe por pasearse por El Corte Inglés de serrano. 

ahí es cuando el remo escuece.


----------



## François (12 Abr 2022)

Se aguanta lo que se puede mientras se intenta ahorrar y buscar planes alternativos menos agotadores. Una temporadita en el paro a veces también viene bien para recargar pilas y formarte un poco. En el tiempo libre me dedico a calcular para cotizar lo mínimo exigible y que me quede una paguita.

La cuestión es conseguir pasar de ser remero pagando alquiler a ser remero al que le pagan un alquiler. Por el camino ahorrar a tope, compartir piso,...


----------



## Armando Kasitas (12 Abr 2022)

Hágase usted jardinero. Mientras que no le cojan... 
Yo, a veces, me lo planteo.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (12 Abr 2022)

Idea un plan, y ponlo en marcha.


----------



## poppom (12 Abr 2022)

Yo aguanto porque todo indica que para 2030 estaremos todos muertos.
Si tuviera que remar 20 años más me pegaba un tiro


----------



## Tontuflas (12 Abr 2022)

Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...

Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene


----------



## lokeno100 (12 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> A ver si te crees que lo del gran reinicio era broma.




Sisar has quitado el semi-muerto y has puesto un culo de una tía, has cambiado a mejor.

Tranquilo en el andamio, no te agobies, tú tranquilito.

saludos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Abr 2022)

REMA HIJOPUTA REMA


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2022)

Busca un trabajo que te motive mas o incluso uno que te guste. Si no pilla una baja para poder forear mas rato sin que el jefe te moleste


----------



## daputi ha muerto (12 Abr 2022)

normal que estés hasta el rabo de esta mierda de vida que llevamos, y peor es saber que cuando no seas productivo para pagar impuestos, después de haber consumido tus mejores años de la vida en hacer ricos a otros,; estarás solo, serás viejo, pobre y la enfermedad te visitará … haz el petate y huye, corre tanto como Forrest Gump para salvar tu vida, aún puedes lograrlo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (12 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja, y como putada de colofón, encima tienes que dar gracias de poder ejercer de remero
Porque no ofrecen más opciones
No puedes comprarte un trozo de tierra, hacerte una casa, y vivir del campo, porque no te van a dejar
Y si te quedas sin curro, estas jodido, porque no podrás pagar los impuestos que cada vez suben más, ni podrás pagarte la comida, cada vez más cara, ni la luz, ni el agua
Bueno , si que podrás, si te haces ocupa, te aprovechas de otro remero, y le quitas su casa. 
Si tratas de hacer esto con algunos edificio de la administración pública, eres carne de cárcel, pero si quieres joder a otro remero, tienes carta blanca de parte del Gobierno
Que jodido todo, eh?


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (12 Abr 2022)

Busca un curro mejor/con menos horas o mudate más cerca. No hace falta ser Einstein


----------



## TomásPlatz (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente, por eso yo he durado poco en los trabajos. Es el infierno en la tierra. 

Solo trabaja y aguanta esa mierda el que no tiene mas cojones; el que esta casado y tiene hijos, el que tiene que pasar pension a la charo, el que tiene deudas, etc. 

Es una soberana mierda. Pero más mierda es si tienes que dedicar 2 horas al dia en desplazamientos, eso te derroye el alma. Yo he aceptado un curro en mi pueblo que me pagan cuatro duros pero al menos no tendré que estar yendo y viniendo a la ciudad con el desgaste mental que conlleva. 

La clave creo que reside en; gastar poco, el LONCHAFINISMO. 

LONCHAFINISMO + AHORRO + TUS PROYECTOS/HOBBYS = LA AUTENTICA SALUD.


----------



## Murray's (12 Abr 2022)

Te quedan aún casi 40 años asi, Pues hasta los 70 años no podrás jubilarte

Actualmente ya es a los 66 años+4 meses


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (12 Abr 2022)

*REMAS PARA ALGUN DIA DEJAR DE REMAR ES EL CICLO DE LA bIDA
*


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 Abr 2022)

yo tampoco entiendo como se puede aguantar esto. Total para nada, ni con un buen sueldo puedes pagar una casa.


----------



## Fargo (12 Abr 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> yo tampoco entiendo como se puede aguantar esto. Total para nada, ni con un buen sueldo puedes pagar una casa.



El sueldo no da para nada, y tienes poco tiempo libre. Si encima sales cansado para hacer cosas en ese tiempo libre, imagina.


----------



## nosomosnada (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Proto (12 Abr 2022)

Te comprendo, tienes humanidad, pero el español medio se ha convertido en un tragador premium, y el que no quiera a opositar, extranjero o ninear.


Toda esta gente que se mata a currar por las apariencias o por trepar 100€ más al mes tendrá su factura bien pronto:

Calvicie prematura
Canas prematuras
Colón irritable
Cánceres prematuros
Arrugas prematuras
Trastornos mentales
Mal carácter
Imsomnio

A los 50 parecerán que tienen 80 años.


----------



## Proto (12 Abr 2022)

De ahí la gran renuncia.

Tenías que haber nacido 50 años antes:






Ambiente de trabajo 2000-2006 Vs Trabajo actualmente


AMBIENTE DE TRABAJO 2000-2006: Buenos salarios Trabajos estables de muchos años, típicos puretas de 20 o 30 años en una empresa que no podían ser despedidos por tener idemnizaciones millonarias. Finiquitos muy gordos de 45 días por año. Te cambiabas de empresa cuando querías. Empresas del ibex...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Abr 2022)

*Calla, rema, paga:*

*[PACO... CALLA, REMA y PAGA] El gasto en sueldos públicos bate récord histórico al rozar los 150.000 millones | Burbuja.info*


----------



## L'omertá (12 Abr 2022)

Yo no se si podré aguantar hasta los 50 (tengo 40).


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Abr 2022)

Jaja pero si tu vas por el foro diciendo que odias a las mujeres, que no follas, ni amas a ninguna mujer, por eso estás amargado, no por el curro.


----------



## usuario baneado (12 Abr 2022)

El problema grave es que nadie va a contratarte a media/reducida jornada sin que estés mínimo las 8


----------



## CarneconOjos (12 Abr 2022)

Cágate en los convencionalismo sociales y simplifica la vida. La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del sistema de trabajo, hoy trabajar en la empresa privada es incompatible con una vida.

Pero tú tranquilo, que te lo van a arreglar ahora los hijos de perra de Vox!! Con su modelo economico criminal de exprimirte como un limón hasta el día de tu muerte, SIN IMV- JUVILACION A LOS 70- SIN INDENIZACION POR DESPIDO- SIN AYUDAS A LOS MAYORES DE 52 AÑOS-SIN SANIDAD PUBLICA, qué el capitalismo neoliberal es muy bueno para tú salud laboral.

Aprovéchate de estos hijos de puta de ahora, y pon una vela para que no te pille currando, cuando estos hijos de perra criminales legitimados por sus votontos del PP-VOX pudieran llegar al poder.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Abr 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Yo tengo tu edad y aguanto pensando en jubilarme anticiadamente a los 45-50 a más tardar.
> 
> Eso y los pocos momentos en el curro en los que puedo aprender algo.



pues vas a tener malas noticias.. esos tiempo ya pasaron... no hay remero de respuesto para ti.


----------



## CaraCortada (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Has descrito en primera persona al prototipo de remero medio de este país que sabedor de su desgracia y de la solución a la misma no es capaz de mover un dedo para cambiar su destino sino que lo asume con resignación y por tanto merece todo lo que le pase.


----------



## Proto (12 Abr 2022)

Hazte respetar, pide una subida salarial de 20.000€ más al año y verás que rápido te animas si te lo dan o si no ves orgulloso al paro como Sir Lobo Estepario.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (12 Abr 2022)

Rema desgraciado, que los 20.000 millones que le tenemos que dar a Irene no se pagan solos.


----------



## keler (12 Abr 2022)

Por favor no dejes nunca de remar, soy funcionario y mi sueldo no se paga solo. No me hagas hacer rugir el látigo.


----------



## maxkuiper (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Knabenschiessen (12 Abr 2022)

Pero no es sólo en España, es en todo el mundo. La carrera de la rata ocurre en todos los países más o menos desarrollados dónde reman los hombres blancos (podemos añadir al pack Japos, Coreanos e incluso Chinos, solo que los asiáticos al menos no dan paguitas a parásitos).

De ahí la gran renuncia. Muchos se largan de sus trabajos sintiéndose estafados, ni mujer ni familia ni plan de futuro, ni una puta mierda. En USA lo hacen minolles.








Gran dimisión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En mi caso algunos años más para llenar la hucha e invertir y luego a vivir de las rentas. Que reme su PM. Como alternativa decirle a mi empleador trabajar solo 50% full remote(media jornada) y formar a mi sucesor y luego adiós. Seguir llenando la hucha pero trabajando desde casa 4 horas diarias


----------



## Ricohombre (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Los que tenemos un mínimo de sensibilidad compartimos tu opinión.

Tienes que buscar una finalidad trascendente para tu vida.

Si te sirve de consuelo, la gente que llega a tus conclusiones enseguida pasa a las pastillas, conozco a gente diez años mas joven que empieza a drogarse por ese tipo de pensamientos.

Nuestra sociedad es repugnante.


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Sisar has quitado el semi-muerto y has puesto un culo de una tía, has cambiado a mejor.
> 
> Tranquilo en el andamio, no te agobies, tú tranquilito.
> 
> saludos.





lokeno100 dijo:


> Sisar has quitado el semi-muerto y has puesto un culo de una tía, has cambiado a mejor.
> 
> Tranquilo en el andamio, no te agobies, tú tranquilito.
> 
> saludos.



Lo he hecho por ti lokeno, Resines sigue vivo, AUN, Y ESTE OJETE NOS ALEGRA LA VIDA A TODOS


----------



## Dreyfus (12 Abr 2022)

*"A Life, Jimmy, You Know What That Is? It's The Shit That Happens While You're Waiting For Moments That Never Come." 

The Wire *


----------



## CarneconOjos (12 Abr 2022)

Tú no hagas nada sin ahorros, aunque eso signifique remar 30 años. O planificar la jubilación a los 40 años, y luego a vivir, jajaja jajaja.

Sigue perdiendo el tiempo mientras se te escapa la vida!! Que luego como eres un ser divino puedes calcular la salud, los tiempos, y manejar tu paseo por la vida como te salga de la polla.

Estoy harto de enterrar payasos, que no dejan de hacer planes de futuro.


----------



## urbi et orbi (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



yo estoy agotado tengo 49 años pero tengo dos crias con 13 años cada uno 
mi plan es vender la casa sobrevalorada y aliviar mi vida de esclavo bajo una dictadura


----------



## IMPULSES (12 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo no se si podré aguantar hasta los 50 (tengo 40).



Y a los 50 que vas a pillar? Una paguita?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (12 Abr 2022)

Es la muerte en vida. El que le echa valor, sale de la carrera de la rata y se busca la vida de otra manera. Doy fe de ello.


----------



## KUTRONIO (12 Abr 2022)

keler dijo:


> Por favor no dejes nunca de remar, soy funcionario y mi sueldo no se paga solo. No me hagas hacer rugir el látigo.



Habra recortes en los sueldos de los funcis y un consejo para ese dia, nada de huelgas de celo porque el personal remero está calentito y no podemos garantizar la integridad fisica de los huelguistas como se pierda el control de la situación


----------



## opilano (12 Abr 2022)

Rat Race.


----------



## Murray's (12 Abr 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *REMAS PARA ALGUN DIA DEJAR DE REMAR ES EL CICLO DE LA bIDA*




Jajaja 

De pequeño tenia y criaba hamsters y son tal cual, haciendo los tontos me has hecho reir...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

Calla que hay que pagarles el piso a los de la cañada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Habra recortes en los sueldos de los funcis y un consejo para ese dia, nada de huelgas de celo porque el personal remer está calentito y no podemos garantizar la integridad fisica de los huelguistas como se pierda el control de la situación



Al final sois vosotros quienes creais esa división entre funcionarios y no funcis cuando la realidad es que todos somos remeros. Y si nos ponemos a malas acabamos siempre igual: si a nosotros nos hacen una gran rebaja será porque ya hay un porcentaje importante de españoles buscando en la basura.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Soy el prota de "El club de la lucha", solo que yo ni siquiera formo parte de ningún club molón.



Ya eres parte de un club, que se llama Burbuja y que tiene reglas chupiguays, como *avriras en jrande *o *flipareis con la que se nos viene encima.*
Me olvidaba... *será en octubre*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Jaja pero si tu vas por el foro diciendo que odias a las mujeres, que no follas, ni amas a ninguna mujer, por eso estás amargado, no por el curro.



Todo está relacionado hamijo. A ver si te crees que el casado no está amargado también.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que puedo huir, llevo años esperando que una Charo me quite mi no placita y disfrutar de mis dos años de paro.

Sobrevivo recargando pilas el fin de semana, y esperando mi oportunidad de volver al paro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Cágate en los convencionalismo sociales y simplifica la vida. La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del sistema de trabajo, hoy trabajar en la empresa privada es incompatible con una vida.
> 
> Pero tú tranquilo, que te lo van a arreglar ahora los hijos de perra de Vox!! Con su modelo economico criminal de exprimirte como un limón hasta el día de tu muerte, SIN IMV- JUVILACION A LOS 70- SIN INDENNICACION POR DESPIDO- SIN AYUDAS A LOS MAYORES DE 52 AÑOS-SIN SANIDAD PUBLICA, qué capitalismo neoliberal es muy bueno para tú salud laboral.
> 
> Aprovéchate de estos hijos de puta de ahora, y pon una vela para que no te pille currando, cuando estos hijos de perra criminales legitimados por sus votontos del PP-VOX pudieran llegar al poder.



Ea ea, ya pasó, ya pasó, ya tienes los 10 céntimos por el post. Y sigue votando a la izmierda que te arruina, se ríe en tu cara, te saca hasta los higados y se gasta tu pasta en sus chiringuitos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (12 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al final sois vosotros quienes creais esa división entre funcionarios y no funcis cuando la realidad es que todos somos remeros. Y si nos ponemos a malas acabamos siempre igual: si a nosotros nos hacen una gran rebaja será porque ya hay un porcentaje importante de españoles buscando en la basura.



Ja ja ja A un español remero ya no le pueden bajar la nomina a un funci que gana un 35% más que un remero por el mismo trabajo sí, le pueden bajar un 35% sin problema alguno

¡Suerte con los recortes! Y acuerdate del consejo nada de Huelgas de celo que os conocemos...veras cosas que ni te imaginas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Has descrito en primera persona al prototipo de remero medio de este país que sabedor de su desgracia y de la solución a la misma no es capaz de mover un dedo para cambiar su destino sino que lo asume con resignación y por tanto merece todo lo que le pase.



¿Y cuál es esa solución mágica? Ilumínanos.


----------



## Autómata (12 Abr 2022)

4 páginas de hilo y nadie lo ha dicho todavía: AVER ESTUDIAO


----------



## Blas el Empalador (12 Abr 2022)

El problema es que sois unos manirrotos: os lo gastáis todo en impuestos.


----------



## urano (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



No puede teletrabajar? Es la gloria....Que desgracia en estos tiempos....encima si eres invisible para las mujeres apaga y vámonos.


animo.


----------



## CaraCortada (12 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es esa solución mágica? Ilumínanos.



Bueno, magica no haya ninguna y ya se ha hablado aqui. De entrada pasa por crearte una situación personal libre de ataduras, obligaciones y dependencias, cosa que no se hace de la noche a la mañana. Para eso lo mejor es estar soltero y sin descendencia, ir librandote de servidumbres y obligaciones de tipo social de tipo social y fasmiliar lo que requiere una independencia de carácter que no todo el mundo tiene. Y sabemos que eso tiene otra cara: si alguna vez necesitas a alguien no tienes a nadie con quien contar. Esto ademas contribuye al otro factor que es la independencia económica que puede llevar bastantes años conseguirla pero en teoría se puede con una planificación rigurosa. Finalmente, y lo que es mi plan, dado que en este país sin trabajar y generar cash eres un paria se trataria de cambiar de latitudes geográficas a otro país en el que eso no te afecte y donde sea posible otro estilo de vida.


----------



## CarneconOjos (12 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ea ea, ya pasó, ya pasó, ya tienes los 10 céntimos por el post. Y sigue votando a la izmierda que te arruina, se ríe en tu cara, te saca hasta los higados y se gasta tu pasta en sus chiringuitos.



Cállate la puta boca miserable y ponte la correa de lo que vendes puto gusano politizado. Todo lo que pasa se lo debemos a hijos de puta de tú clase, que necesitan ser pastoreados por alguien, la gentuza como tú es parte del enemigo a combatir, ya que hacéis una dilución de la clase civil para daros cuerpo en la política hijos de perra.

Suena a vomito para hilo del foro, pero intencionalidad y fundamento practico no le veo ninguno. No todo el mundo esta hecho para no trabajar, o vivir de arreglo a su criterio y convicciones. Como tengas la necesidad de fortalecer o validar tú criterio a través de una masa subnormalizada y entregada al látigo lo único que te van a llover son palos.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Habra recortes en los sueldos de los funcis y un consejo para ese dia, nada de huelgas de celo porque el personal remer está calentito y no podemos garantizar la integridad fisica de los huelguistas como se pierda el control de la situación



Jojojojo y que partido los va a bajar???









Vox exige subir el sueldo a los médicos a cambio de apoyar al PP en Madrid


El partido plantea la "dicotomía" de mejorar las condiciones de los facultativos o mantener los "chiringuitos"




www.redaccionmedica.com


----------



## mindugi (12 Abr 2022)

Con más oferta laboral podrías mandar ATPC el trabajo antes de quemarte. Buscas otro empleo, cambias de aires, vas al paro voluntariamente unos meses para despejarte... Imposible en la situación actual. Nos quieren con el agua al cuello en todo momento, dando gracias por tener la "oportunidad" de participar en la estafa sistémica, siempre con ojos felices y el bozal de esclavo lleno de babas. La inseguridad financiera convierte en una insensatez abandonar la servidumbre para todo aquel que tenga seres a su cargo. Los remeros vamos con el culo apretado, porque si renuncias al puesto de esclavo quedas en el purgatorio de no tener ingresos sin saber cuándo volverán a contratarte. Infierno laboral sostenido mediante el miedo a quedar sin nada. Lo poco que se gana se volatiliza rápidamente en impuestos, inflación o deudas.


Añado que la mayor parte del trabajo de oficina actual es humo muevepapeles. Las oficinas no necesitan mucha gente válida para mantener la rueda girando. Ya no se crea nada nuevo. La rueda se automatiza, el remero se vuelve sustituible y es deplazado por la charoburocracia fake-globalista. Tras varias primaveras sometido a esta vida corporativa veo claro que mediante hiperregulación tiene a los trabajadores "entretenidos" con tareas futiles (tipo picar excels, haciendo clicks en interfaces web, copiando pdfs de la administración de un sitio a otro...). Ya no es solo que te estafen, es que ni siquiera tu trabajo tiene utilidad real o impacto positivo en el entorno.

Bajo techo de sol a sol, sedentario, hacinado con charos, mirando pantallas. Quieren que te quedes cada día un rato más...


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Abr 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Cállate la puta boca miserable y ponte la correa de lo que vendes puto gusano politizado. Todo lo que pasa se lo debemos a hijos de puta de tú clase, que necesitan ser pastoreados por alguien, la gentuza como tú es parte del enemigo a combatir, ya que hacéis una dilución de la clase civil para daros cuerpo en la política hijos de perra.
> 
> Suena a vomito para hilo del foro, pero intencionalidad y fundamento practico no le veo ninguno. No todo el mundo esta hecho para no trabajar, o vivir de arreglo a su criterio y convenciones. Como tengas la necesidad del fortalecer o validar tú criterio atreves de una masa subnormalizada y entregada al látigo lo único que te van a llover son palos.



Lo peor de todo ej que ej funci, esperemos que disfrute lo votado y tal


----------



## malibux (12 Abr 2022)

Si tan quemado estás de tu trabajo, no cobras más de 2500€ y tienes cierto margen de maniobra/ahorro, estudia Enfermería y después de 4 añitos de carrera sencillita, podrás tener un sueldo y horario decentes. Eso sí, igual tienes que moverte de ciudad e ir pillando contratos de M...


----------



## Reventao (12 Abr 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Si tan quemado estás de tu trabajo, no cobras más de 2500€ y tienes cierto margen de maniobra/ahorro, estudia Enfermería y después de 4 añitos de carrera sencillita, podrás tener un sueldo y horario decentes. Eso sí, igual tienes que moverte de ciudad e ir pillando contratos de M...



sencillita del todo, horario decente.... jajaja, ni el sueldo


----------



## randomizer (12 Abr 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Rema y calla...



*Ahora escuchadme, galeotes: a todos vosotros se os condenó. 
Os mantenemos vivos para servir esta nave. 
Por lo tanto remad, y vivid.





*


----------



## mindugi (12 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Bueno, magica no haya ninguna y ya se ha hablado aqui. De entrada pasa por crearte una situación personal libre de ataduras, obligaciones y dependencias, cosa que no se hace de la noche a la mañana. Para eso lo mejor es estar soltero y sin descendencia, ir librandote de servidumbres y obligaciones de tipo social de tipo social y fasmiliar lo que requiere una independencia de carácter que no todo el mundo tiene. Y sabemos que eso tiene otra cara: si alguna vez necesitas a alguien no tienes a nadie con quien contar. Esto ademas contribuye al otro factor que es la independencia económica que puede llevar bastantes años conseguirla pero en teoría se puede con una planificación rigurosa. Finalmente, y lo que es mi plan, dado que en este país sin trabajar y generar cash eres un paria se trataria de cambiar de latitudes geográficas a otro país en el que eso no te afecte y donde sea posible otro estilo de vida.



Caballero el precio a pagar es muy alto. La soledad, ninguneado socialmente, sin legado, sin familia propia.
Auna así creo que es la opción más cautelosa e inteligente. Es complicado encontrar una mujer de la que fiarse y que te respete. Criarán hijos débiles de los que avergonzarse.

PD Se añora... Una familia sobre la que puedas ejercer influencia propia, una familia donde tu palabra tenga más peso que la de un funci o un periodista. Una finca familiar gestionada sin injerencias de histéricas ni tributos mafiosos del estado... Un lugar donde se pueda vivir tranquilo goder!!! Hay tanto HDP que no sé ni cuántos culpables son. QUe arda todo ya, salvese quien pueda


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo aguanta la gente esta mierda?



Muy simple, se casan y al final hacen cualquier cosa para no aguantar a la parienta.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Abr 2022)

La clave esta en la familia, que es la mayor riqueza del individuo, por eso el estado quiere acabar con esta. Yo soy 1500 erurista y si vivo como un marques es gracias a mi familia que siendo de clase media tiene algo de patrimonio y siempre me ha apoyado. Tambien es cierto que soy soltero y eso hoy en dia es una liberación enorme.


----------



## StolenInnocence (12 Abr 2022)

Las etapas de la vida ideales: 

Infancia, no tienes dinero ni planes 
Juventud no tienes dinero pero si planes 
Madurez tienes dinero y planes
Vejez tienes dinero pero ya no tienes planes

Si en alguna de esas etapas alguno de los preceptos no se cumple tienes un problema o se lo generas a los demás.


----------



## Galvani (12 Abr 2022)

Cuando tenía tu edad estaba ya quemado, y ahora con casi 10 años más imagina. Como se podría decir, no te queda ni nada... A no ser que oposites (y depende a qué, porque la gente de mierda está en todos lados y lo que si es que trabajes menos, pero acabarás igual de quemado) o te vayas de España o hagas algo tú mismo.

La gente de 50 y más años se ha pasado la vida haciendo lo mismo y sigue igual. Estoy harto de ver a la gente estar de mejor ánimo según pasa la semana, hasta el miércoles la gente está amargada y luego el viernes parecen agusto en el trabajo (es cíclico) 

Lo peor de trabajar para mí sin duda es tener que tratar con gente (compañeros y jefes) Si fuese teletrabajo me ahorraría mucha mierda.


----------



## Galvani (12 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Las etapas de la vida ideales:
> 
> Infancia, no tienes dinero ni planes
> Juventud no tienes dinero pero si planes
> ...



Esas etapas son una mierda porque son las de Paco. Si yo tengo que aguantar un trabajo me da igual el dinero y los planes. Lo ideal es dinero y planes sin trabajar.


----------



## Galvani (12 Abr 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Yo tengo tu edad y aguanto pensando en jubilarme anticiadamente a los 45-50 a más tardar.
> 
> Eso y los pocos momentos en el curro en los que puedo aprender algo.



Ah y de dónde piensas sacar la pasta. 45 años...


----------



## StolenInnocence (12 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Esas etapas son una mierda porque son las de Paco. Si yo tengo que aguantar un trabajo me da igual el dinero y los planes. Lo ideal es dinero y planes sin trabajar.



Haber nacido hijo de.


----------



## inteño (12 Abr 2022)

Plataforma de remeros de 33 años, socio número 3


----------



## Pacoronavirus (12 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ah y de dónde piensas sacar la pasta. 45 años...



Rentas, por eso digo entre 45-50 dependiendo de las circunstancias y de si quiero una independencia financiera lonchafinista o premium


----------



## Louis Renault (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Por eso en burbuja llamamos galera al curro y remar como esclavo galeote a lo que hacemos y lo ilustramos con imágenes de Ben Hur.






La suerte de éste es que se hundió la galera y sobrevivió, pero la mayoría de los galeotes palmaban pronto (En 2 o 3 años) y nosotros remaremos hasta los 70.Sinceramente no sé con qué sentido.
Animo, "Roma te permite vivir para llevar su galera, asi que rema y vive" hay mucho parásito que mantener.


----------



## Galvani (12 Abr 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Rentas, por eso digo entre 45-50 dependiendo de las circunstancias y de si quiero una independencia financiera lonchafinista o premium



Mucha pasta tienes que tener en movimiento para que a los 45 o 50 te de 1000 euros mínimo al mes. Si tienes un piso alquilado o demas es otra cosa.


----------



## macchiato (12 Abr 2022)

Estas inmerso en el sistema empresarial privado. Estudia, si no vales para estudiar, aprende un oficio y destaca. Una vez te meriendes a todos los de tu alrededor (con poquito que te esfuerces, la mediocridad abunda) veras como tienes ilusión por cumplir objetivos. Vas a ganar pasta de verdad, vas a cumplir tus objetivos y vas a poder contratar a alguien que trabaje para ti. 

En cambio, si te gusta el RACA RACA, doritear y llorar lo dura y penosa que es la vida y lo mal que se porta contigo, serás un mierda con una Renault ESPACE con una charro insufrible a tu lado y harás mas malabares que un payaso de circo para llegar a fin de mes y comprar jamoncitos del mercadona para comer.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Y a los 50 que vas a pillar? Una paguita?



Pues tío, sinceramente, no sé que pillaré.
Yo llevo currando desde los 15 años (primero como ayudante y luego como autónomo) y aquí estoy más de veinte años después diciéndole a mi hijo que se pire del país si no quiere disgustar a su padre.
No se tío.
Algo no funciona, no es justo lo que estamos pasando.
Te firmo en un papel que en cuanto pueda -independientemente de lo que me quede- firmo la jubilación y me largo de aquí.
¿A dónde?
Pues no lo sé pero a cualquier sitio antes que quedarme en este estercolero.
Me has pillado en un punto bajo, muy sincero.


----------



## Galvani (12 Abr 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> Estas inmerso en el sistema empresarial privado. Estudia, si no vales para estudiar, aprende un oficio y destaca. Una vez te meriendes a todos los de tu alrededor (con poquito que te esfuerces, la mediocridad abunda) veras como tienes ilusión por cumplir objetivos. Vas a ganar pasta de verdad, vas a cumplir tus objetivos y vas a poder contratar a alguien que trabaje para ti.
> 
> En cambio, si te gusta el RACA RACA, doritear y llorar lo dura y penosa que es la vida y lo mal que se porta contigo, serás un mierda con una Renault ESPACE con una charro insufrible a tu lado y harás mas malabares que un payaso de circo para llegar a fin de mes y comprar jamoncitos del mercadona para comer.



Si, o te puedes merendar un mojón. Otro que se cree que está solo el y que lo único que vale es el trabajo. A los que conozco que mejor les va es más por trepa que por trabajo.


----------



## moritobelo (12 Abr 2022)

Este hilo es oro puro...

Llorones, amargados, imbeciles, misoginos, voxeros, perdedores, vagos y frustrados... pero luego se quejan de lo mal que los trata el mundo...  

No se si reir o llorar... Bueno, si que lo se. Me descojono


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (12 Abr 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *REMAS PARA ALGUN DIA DEJAR DE REMAR ES EL CICLO DE LA bIDA*



Jajajajaja
Los hamster son gilipollas


----------



## moritobelo (12 Abr 2022)

A mi me va muy bien, tranquilo... funci que trabaja dos dias y medio a la semana por 2000 pavos.

A mamarla.


----------



## luistro (12 Abr 2022)

Otro más hasta los cojones


----------



## Tales90 (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



La otra opción es no tener para pagar las facturas y morir de hambre.


----------



## moritobelo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



gary ridgeway pintaba camionetas en una fabrica, y para desestresarse se cepillaba prespiputas
estuvo casado varias veces, tuvo hijos, y salia mucho al bosque a dar "vueltas"

para que luego digais algunos que la vida es muy monotona
joder la vida es como te la montes, asi de simple


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Abr 2022)

Yo pienso como estaría si no tuviera trabajo, y eso me anima a trabajar


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Abr 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Pero no es sólo en España, es en todo el mundo. La carrera de la rata ocurre en todos los países más o menos desarrollados dónde reman los hombres blancos (podemos añadir al pack Japos, Coreanos e incluso Chinos, solo que los asiáticos al menos no dan paguitas a parásitos).
> 
> De ahí la gran renuncia. Muchos se largan de sus trabajos sintiéndose estafados, ni mujer ni familia ni plan de futuro, ni una puta mierda. En USA lo hacen minolles.
> 
> ...



A que sector te dedicas para poder estar full remote? IT imagino eh?


----------



## SineOsc (12 Abr 2022)

La verdad me he leido el hilo entero y dan ganas de pegarse un tiro.

Sobretodo despues de leerte a ti, reinona, ahora resulta que este problema se soluciona follando (y estoy conteniendome que flipas)... "los gays tenemos inteligencia emocional"...

El mercado es una escaramuza, este hilo es un ejemplo de ello, o bien pillas curro de algo que te guste o inviertes y te la juegas o te sacas la puta oposición si es que puedes, pero fuera de eso es todo una puta mierda, y esperaros a ver si cuando llegemos a viejos existe eso que llaman "jubilación".

Edit: me ha bloqueao, aquí, el de la "inteligencia emocional"...

Anda a tomar por culo, no vaya a ser que te ofenda que te digan que comiendo rabos no vas a arreglar el mundo.


----------



## hemorroide (12 Abr 2022)

Sísifo, es la misma pesadilla que la de Sísifo, castigado por los dioses eternamente a subir una piedra a lo alto de una montaña que rueda abajo una y otra vez. Absurdo, angustiante, vano y sin sentido.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



33 hdp te echaba 50-55 hiedes a vieyo derruido cabron, deja ese curro de.mierda y espabila.


----------



## Matriz_81 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## IMPULSES (12 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pues tío, sinceramente, no sé que pillaré.
> Yo llevo currando desde los 15 años (primero como ayudante y luego como autónomo) y aquí estoy más de veinte años después diciéndole a mi hijo que se pire del país si no quiere disgustar a su padre.
> No se tío.
> Algo no funciona, no es justo lo que estamos pasando.
> ...



De acuerdo con que su hijo se vaya, pero me temo que los q quedemos ya estamos condenados.
Y la mayoría de la gente también...porque para cuando "nos toque cobrar pensión " veremos que nos dicen .


----------



## Alfa555 (12 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



La clave ,para mí ,es no estar estático . Salir a la calle en el curro . Hacer tareas distintas y poco mecanizables . Pensar en la mejor forma de conseguir un objetivo con medios limitados ...así se me va el tiempo . 

También ayuda trabajar 3 días a la semana .


----------



## angel2929 (12 Abr 2022)

10 horas al día ? Donde hay que firmar ?


----------



## Guillotin (13 Abr 2022)

Creo que en breve la jubilación será a los 67 años.
Cuarentones 
que de remar 
estáis hasta los cojones,....... os quedan como poco otros 25 años, 
son los más agotadores.

Y ahora vamos a hablar sobre la insostenibilidad de las pensiones y tal y tal y tal


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (13 Abr 2022)

Pues no llores. Hazte carterista, dedícate a estafar a gente por internet o roba en supermercados.


----------



## Alguien random (13 Abr 2022)

Hay trabajos donde no se pasa tan mal. Ciudades donde no pierdes 2 horas en ir y venir de trabajar.

Busca soluciones a tu vida en vez de quejarte.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (13 Abr 2022)

Aún se te puede dar una vuelta de tuerca, hasta reventar


----------



## Pacoronavirus (13 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Mucha pasta tienes que tener en movimiento para que a los 45 o 50 te de 1000 euros mínimo al mes. Si tienes un piso alquilado o demas es otra cosa.



Te aseguro que no tanta, es cuestión de controlar el gasto, ahorro y planificación.


----------



## pepinox (13 Abr 2022)

Te ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## D_M (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A veces me siento como si todos los días fueran iguales, la copia de otra copia...


----------



## ashe (13 Abr 2022)

En parte es lo que quiere el sistema porque ve que ahora mucha gente sobra por la robotización

Tanto modernismo para volver atrás, y lo actual es el precio de la descristianización con todo lo que conlleva y la destrucción de la familia que e el verdadero nexo de la civilización


----------



## Avidiuscasio (13 Abr 2022)

Yo no entiendo como hay gente que hace años participa en este foro , que van de despiertos y tal cosa, pero en el fondo no se han enterado de como viene la mano y como estaremos en el futuro.

El op tiene 33 años, y sabemos que en cualquier momento subirán la edad de jubilación a los 70 años, pero hablamos del corto plazo.

Entonces, es fácil suponer que cuando el op llegue a los 70 años, dentro de unos 37 años, (más menos el año 2059 si nos desplazamos en el tiempo) la edad de jubilación será más elevada que esos 70, supongamos que en 75 años.

Pero ese hipotético escenario es si todo marcha bien, si seguimos en el mejor de los mundos posibles, así y todo aún te quedarían 42 años más de trabajo.

Pero gracias al universo finito que tal escenario jamás se dará.

Algún infeliz piensa que va haber pensiones para 2059? Que el modelo de vida será similar (o mejor) que el panorama que tenemos (y sufrimos) actualmente?

Todos los indicadores marcan que el futuro será mucho peor que el presente, mucho, mucho peor.

Lamentablemente son los tiempos que para muchos nos ha tocado vivir.


Los buenos tiempos ya son el pasado, de acá en más solo nos queda un largo descenso.

Por eso el mismo sistema ya está planteando "soluciones" como la eutanasia, disfrazada de "muerte digna", para que la población se vaya acostumbrado a quitarse a los viejos de encima.

Y lo de formar una familia para salvarse de este escenario, es una solución relativa, te puede salir bien o mal. El mismo sistema sabe de esto, por eso busca por todo los medios desestabilizar los núcleos familiares.

Históricamente tener una familia no es una "garantía" de pasar una buena vejez, si te aumenta las probabilidades de éxito, pero con las condiciones actuales, si adoptas la vida del remero familiar, también aumentan las probabilidades de una muerte por enfermedades , estrés, etc.

Hay que estar dispuesto la vida del remero, no es fácil.

Para formar una familia hay que doblar el lomo varias veces más que un remero en plan soltero. 

En fin, con está información cada uno puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones.

Como dije es el futuro que nos ha tocado, si la desgracia ajena te sienta bien, piensa en el futuro que le espera a los niños de ahora, si muchos de acá que viven relativamente bien odian a los viejos langosta, es fácil suponer que las próximas generaciones van a tener un profundo odio y resentimiento contra los ancianos, ellos lo tendrán peor.


----------



## McNulty (13 Abr 2022)

Lo aguantan porque tienen bocas que alimentar e hipotecas que pagar.


----------



## Jackblack (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...y
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



A veces parece q tiene más q ver con qué la gente no levante la mirada y vea más allá, q aportes lo q tengas q aportar y siguiente.
La gente con libertades no interesa.


----------



## ivanito (13 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Las etapas de la vida ideales:
> 
> Infancia, no tienes dinero ni planes
> Juventud no tienes dinero pero si planes
> ...



Eso no era así:
Era:
En la juventud tienes energía y tiempo, pero no tienes dinero
En la madurez, tienes energía y dinero, pero no tienes tiempo.
En la vejez tienes tiempo y dinero, pero no tienes energía.
O sea, nunca lo tienes todo para ser feliz.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 33 años, cómo puede gente de 50 años aguantar esa mierda de vida tanto tiempo?



El humano es un ser que se puede acostumbrar a cualquier cosa. Revisa los últimos tres siglos de historia. De nada.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo aguanta la gente esta mierda?



La mayoría aguantan con alcohol y drogas. 

Pero los más de 10 suicidios diarios que hay en España no son porque sí.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (13 Abr 2022)

Pues como trabajes a turnos por la noche y fines de semana, ya verás como remas más a gusto.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Abr 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> La mayoría aguantan con alcohol y drogas.
> 
> Pero los más de 10 suicidios diarios que hay en España no son porque sí.



Y tabaco, mucho mucho tabaco.

El orden que veo a mi alrededor es:
Tabaco, cafe, tabaco, café, más tabaco, alcohol al mediodía, cafe, tabaco, otra vez mucho tabaco, alchol por la noche, más tabaco y seguramente se metan un tirito.

Eso día tras día


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (13 Abr 2022)

Los tanos de la cañada Real con pisito nuevo a estrenar patrocinan este hilo


----------



## Bubble Boy (13 Abr 2022)

Preséntate al festival de San remo


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Y lo que nos queda. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (13 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si, o te puedes merendar un mojón. Otro que se cree que está solo el y que lo único que vale es el trabajo. A los que conozco que mejor les va es más por trepa que por trabajo.



Todavía no conozco a ninguno que esforzandose DE VERDAD le haya ido mal.


----------



## elchicho47 (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Yo tengo 48 pa 49 y trabajo desde los 15 años

He remado mucho , aguantado mucho y en una cosa si tienes razon, la sulud mengua por culpa del estres y aguantar mierda diariamente.


----------



## Raizor (13 Abr 2022)

Espero que, al menos, hagas cosas chulísimas en el trabajo.


----------



## Raizor (13 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> REMA HIJOPUTA REMA



De parte del OP, gracias por sus ánimos


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Abr 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es la muerte en vida. El que le echa valor, sale de la carrera de la rata y se busca la vida de otra manera. Doy fe de ello.



Siempre es.mas fácil sabiendo que tienes un seguro, tú placita en excedencia. Si fracasas vuelves y fiesta.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo creo que puedo huir, llevo años esperando que una Charo me quite mi no placita y disfrutar de mis dos años de paro.
> 
> Sobrevivo recargando pilas el fin de semana, y esperando mi oportunidad de volver al paro.



Interino esperando la charia  no es mal plan, aparte estás de okupa y con jefa funci, igual que el de arriba vais con el seguro puesto.

Los currreles como Fargo están muertos en vida atrapados y en nada se ven con 40 luego vienen los lloros, deberían buscar otra forma de vida, la rat race solo es buena cuando eres un npc sin cerebro que ni se plantea que es un esclavo.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> REMA HIJOPUTA REMA



Va a flipar el hijo puta es ta con lo que viene


----------



## aspid (13 Abr 2022)

BOGA DE ARIETE.


----------



## kerri (13 Abr 2022)

intenta hacer como que remas, pero sin remar.

es lo que yo hago.

y aún así estoy hasta la polla de estar rodeado de subnormales e incompetentes a los que estando yo al 30% de mi capacidad, les soplo la oreja por la derecha.

no te vacíes en gente y empresas a las que les importas una mierda.


----------



## Napalm (13 Abr 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> Estas inmerso en el sistema empresarial privado. Estudia, si no vales para estudiar, aprende un oficio y destaca. Una vez te meriendes a todos los de tu alrededor (con poquito que te esfuerces, la mediocridad abunda) veras como tienes ilusión por cumplir objetivos. Vas a ganar pasta de verdad, vas a cumplir tus objetivos y vas a poder contratar a alguien que trabaje para ti.
> 
> En cambio, si te gusta el RACA RACA, doritear y llorar lo dura y penosa que es la vida y lo mal que se porta contigo, serás un mierda con una Renault ESPACE con una charro insufrible a tu lado y harás mas malabares que un payaso de circo para llegar a fin de mes y comprar jamoncitos del mercadona para comer.



Completamente de acuerdo. Pero también hay que tener un poco de suerte para que los planes salgan.
Por cada "triunfador" hay otros 10 que no les ha salido bien y se han esforzado lo mismo.

Por ej, por cada astronauta que consigue embarcar en una lanzadera, hay 50 que se han preparado igual de bien pero que se hay quedado por el camino.

El factor suerte en un muy alto porcentaje en el éxito de una persona.


----------



## señortopocho (13 Abr 2022)

Entiendo tu situación, pero no todo el mundo se siente así en su trabajo, el problema quizás sea la empresa, tu trabajo o lo mismo eres tú. 

Personalmente he tenido varios Curros varias empresas y el ambiente es distinto en todas en algunas me he quemado cuando otros estaban encantados el problema era yo no el trabajo. 

El trabajo, trabajo es, no es algo divertidísimo ni chupi guay por eso te pagan. La vida es lo que viene después del trabajo, los proyectos comunes futuros suelen ser lo que le hace a la gente remar. 

Tienes que encontrar motivaciones que necesiten de ese dinero que te da el trabajo, si solo trabajas por subsistir es una condena. 

Para mi trabajar es una mierda y si me tocara una primitiva le daban por el culo al curro, pero fuera del curro intento pasarlo bien, sociabilizar, disfrutar de las cosas que me gustan etc y sobretodo tratar de ver la vida con optimismo (burbuja no ayuda)


----------



## Yamato (13 Abr 2022)

Piensa en algún plan para desfalcar pasta de la empresa, si tienes acceso a las cuentas de empresa, transfiere todo el cash de golpe a una cartera de Bitcoin y ese mismo día pírate a vivir de lujo fuera de Europa…


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Lo peor de los trabajos en general, es la ambiente laboral. El trabajo en sí se suele llevar.
Pero hoy en día el nivel de psicopatía está disparado sobre todo entre los directivos. Se ven cosas alucinantes. Y luego que no faltan los que hacen el coro a los psicópatas de turno.


----------



## François (13 Abr 2022)

Tendrá que ver algo la vacuna con el agotamiento de la gente? Mi agotamiento viene de serie pero tantos hilos y compañeros diciendo que no aguantan más el ritmo no es normal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Abr 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Entiendo tu situación, pero no todo el mundo se siente así en su trabajo, el problema quizás sea la empresa, tu trabajo o lo mismo eres tú.
> 
> Personalmente he tenido varios Curros varias empresas y el ambiente es distinto en todas en algunas me he quemado cuando otros estaban encantados el problema era yo no el trabajo.
> 
> ...



Los ambientes laborales no suelen ser fáciles hoy en día. De todas maneras, hay grandes diferencias entre las empresas. Efectivamente, no son todas iguales. Las hay infernales y las hay potables.
Entre las infernales recuerdo una donde los directivos eran tan hijos de puta que contrataban gente que llevaba mucho tiempo apuntada en el paro para recibir ayudas y los despedían a las pocas semanas sin reparo alguno. El problema es que a veces esa gente rechazaba otros trabajos o tenía trabajos a tiempo parcial que dejaba para aceptar el curro "fijo a tiempo completo" del que eran despedidos unos días más tarde sin justificación alguna o con una mierda excusa.
Todos los lunes veías en la entrada el grupo de entre 8 y 10 personas nuevas que comenzaba. Algunos eran becarios o gente que hacía prácticas, pero la mayoría era ese tipo de gente que contrataban solo por ayudas y despedían poco después.


----------



## Gusman (13 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo 42 y no aguanto mas. Curro de sol a sol. Sol me distrae afilar el cuchillo para hacerle pagar a los responsables llegado el momento.


----------



## Gusman (13 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> REMA HIJOPUTA REMA



Que malnacido eres. Tu puta madre debe estar orgullosa de ti!!!


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Abr 2022)

Siempre se trabajo 8 o 10 horas. 
El problema es que ahora
Sueldos de mierda
Todo más caro
Curros llenos de managers y además mujeres managers que lo hacen insoportable 
Fucivagos y langostos viviendo de tu dinero. 
Huye de España si puedes pero asegúrate que donde vayas encuentres algo mejor.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Rilakkuma (13 Abr 2022)

No remar también tiene lo suyo, no todo el mundo está preparado a nivel mental.


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Abr 2022)

Haberte metido en la Guardia Civil o policía. Después de las prácticas te das de baja por depresión, y te mandan a ver obras de por vida con el cacho paga.


----------



## Galvani (13 Abr 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> A mi me va muy bien, tranquilo... funci que trabaja dos dias y medio a la semana por 2000 pavos.
> 
> A mamarla.



Si, y te ponen piso y coche. No seas fantasma. Y aunque fuese cierto o no conoces lo que es el trabajo por ahí. Así que estás tú para insultar a nadie...


----------



## Galvani (13 Abr 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> No remar también tiene lo suyo, no todo el mundo está preparado a nivel mental.



Claro programados para ser vasallos normal.


----------



## François (13 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Siempre se trabajo 8 o 10 horas.
> El problema es que ahora
> Sueldos de mierda
> Todo más caro
> ...



CIERTO ES QUE CUANDO ESTAMOS CURRANDO SOLO LOS TÍOS TODO VA COMO UNA PUTA SEDA y hay camaradería y buen rollo.

Con algunas tías también se trabaja bien pero la mayoría son tóxicas desbordadas por el trabajo e incapaces de controlar las emociones. Y cuando éstas son jefecillas de cualquier tipo y encima tóxicas son una desgracia para la humanidad.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Abr 2022)

François dijo:


> CIERTO ES QUE CUANDO ESTAMOS CURRANDO SOLO LOS TÍOS TODO VA COMO UNA PUTA SEDA y hay camaradería y buen rollo.
> 
> Con algunas tías también se trabaja bien pero la mayoría son tóxicas desbordadas por el trabajo e incapaces de controlar las emociones. Y cuando éstas son jefecillas de cualquier tipo y encima tóxicas son una desgracia para la humanidad.



Te contaría historias que te helarian la sangre. Sobre todo de tias mangers hdlgp que además no tienen npi.


----------



## Murray's (13 Abr 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> No remar también tiene lo suyo, no todo el mundo está preparado a nivel mental.




Claro somos robots nuestro creador y programador nos dijo que debemos despertarnos a las 6 de la madrugada, desvelarnos del sueño, aguantar atascos y jefes producir o hacer algo que nos aburre hacer en el 99% de quienes reman y asi todos los dias de nuestras vidas hasta los 67 años.... todo eso hay que hacerlo por salud mental


----------



## Murray's (13 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Te contaría historias que te helarian la sangre. Sobre todo de tias mangers hdlgp que además no tienen npi.




Las de pollas que habrán comido las tias para ser managers si las paredes hablaran...


----------



## Galvani (13 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Te contaría historias que te helarian la sangre. Sobre todo de tias mangers hdlgp que además no tienen npi.



Pues cuenta.


----------



## Juankerpalomo (13 Abr 2022)

La carrera de la rata y tal.


----------



## Rilakkuma (13 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Claro somos robots nuestro creador y programador nos dijo que debemos despertarnos a las 6 de la madrugada, desvelarnos del sueño, aguantar atascos y jefes producir o hacer algo que nos aburre hacer en el 99% de quienes reman y asi todos los dias de nuestras vidas hasta los 67 años.... todo eso hay que hacerlo por salud mental



Ser remero es la muerte en vida. Pero después de haberlo sido, darle a alguien que no cultive la mente, 24/7 de ocio simplón es depresión asegurada. No es fácil encontrar tu lugar y función en el mundo por ti mismo. Yo dejé el trabajo hace una década y al principio todo son risas pero luego vienen las preguntas.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Coñac y trankimazin amigo. 
Yo tampoco sé cómo hace la gente para mantener la cabeza en su sitio. Lo que tú dices todos los putos días iguales, como el día de la marmota, llegar a casa hecho mierda, fregar platos, cenar echando hostias, un canuto, a la cama, y vuelta a empezar. El domingo estás tan extenuado que te lo pasas sobando, o directamente te sientes tan vacío que no se te ocurre nada guay (y barato) que hacer. El lunes de vuelta a coger el remo. 
Como recompensa lo justo para echar gasolina para ir al trabajo, algo para pagar a la sanguijuela rentista que te alquila el zulo, ir al Mercadona para no morir de hambre y fuera, no necesitas más. 
Da igual asalariado que autónomo, engranajes de una máquina que no trabaja para nosotros.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Los que tenemos un mínimo de sensibilidad compartimos tu opinión.
> 
> Tienes que buscar una finalidad trascendente para tu vida.
> 
> ...



Lo más repugnante es toda la gente que hay aquí, que aun siendo remeros y compartiendo su sufrimiento, no piensan en otra cosa que en el día en el que pasen a engrosar las filas de las sanguijuelas, en dejar de ser exprimido y pasar a exprimir a otros. La peor calaña cómplice.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Lo más repugnante es toda la gente que hay aquí, que aun siendo remeros y compartiendo su sufrimiento, no piensan en otra cosa que en el día en el que pasen a engrosar las filas de las sanguijuelas, en dejar de ser exprimido y pasar a exprimir a otros. La peor calaña cómplice.



Los que ahora son remeros no van a llegar a parasitar, este edificio esta podrido y se cae a pedazos. Cuanto antes ocurra, mejor.

En España está claro cristalino que el pacto social se ha roto.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Los que ahora son remeros no van a llegar a parasitar, este edificio esta podrido y se cae a pedazos. Cuanto antes ocurra, mejor.
> 
> En España está claro cristalino que el pacto social se ha roto.



No van a llegar porque no hay ascensor social ni meritocracia ni cuentos chinos, pero los miserables siguen en su ilusoria pretensión de pasar de esclavo a capataz.


----------



## Fargo (13 Abr 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ten ánimo y no decaigas.



Estoy muy animado, me paso el día en un curro de mierda pero estoy bien.
Hoy curro de 14 a 23.


----------



## Murray's (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Los que ahora son remeros no van a llegar a parasitar, este edificio esta podrido y se cae a pedazos. Cuanto antes ocurra, mejor.
> 
> En España está claro cristalino que el pacto social se ha roto.




Como van a llegar si para parasitar muchos no llegarán a la edad de jubilación ya fijada en 66años y con miras a anclarla en los 67años, sino más...

Además muchos no tendrán cotizado suficiente para cobrar

Y las RAE,RBU e imv se las dan con lupa a ciertos españoles con determinados requisitos a cumplir, y especialmente a inmigrantes y gitanos para no sean un estorbo contra el orden social/ Elite del Estado.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Abr 2022)

Luego la gente vota a partidos que no están a favor de la RBU....


----------



## grom (13 Abr 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Cágate en los convencionalismo sociales y simplifica la vida. La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del sistema de trabajo, hoy trabajar en la empresa privada es incompatible con una vida.
> 
> Pero tú tranquilo, que te lo van a arreglar ahora los hijos de perra de Vox!! Con su modelo economico criminal de exprimirte como un limón hasta el día de tu muerte, SIN IMV- JUVILACION A LOS 70- SIN INDENIZACION POR DESPIDO- SIN AYUDAS A LOS MAYORES DE 52 AÑOS-SIN SANIDAD PUBLICA, qué el capitalismo neoliberal es muy bueno para tú salud laboral.
> 
> Aprovéchate de estos hijos de puta de ahora, y pon una vela para que no te pille currando, cuando estos hijos de perra criminales legitimados por sus votontos del PP-VOX pudieran llegar al poder.



Hace falta ser hijo de la gran puta para mencionar a Vox con el 10% de inflacion.

Gracias psoe


----------



## Galvani (13 Abr 2022)

Eh, no seas tan listo tu. Que los precios de la vivienda y alquileres son una burbuja que han mantenido con el rescate de bancos pero los caseros y pasapiseros bien se han unido a ese mercado rescatado. O sea que colaboran con la estafa. Los caseros dirán que es culpa de los bancos. Ellos según tú no tienen culpa de nada y son limpisimos.


----------



## TexNolan (13 Abr 2022)

Si tienes que sufrir la oficina te recomiendo salir de fiesta un par de noches con tus compañerAs de trabajo... Así es como descubri que una chiquilla de mi anterior empresa que parecia tan seria era en verdad una putilla viciosa del copon... Y si, empotrarla en la oficina tenia su morbillo.


----------



## grom (13 Abr 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Yo no entiendo como hay gente que hace años participa en este foro , que van de despiertos y tal cosa, pero en el fondo no se han enterado de como viene la mano y como estaremos en el futuro.
> 
> El op tiene 33 años, y sabemos que en cualquier momento subirán la edad de jubilación a los 70 años, pero hablamos del corto plazo.
> 
> ...



El objetivo de la familia nunca ha sido "una buena vejez" o "no estar solo".

El objetivo de formar una familia siempre ha sido el tener hijos funcionales, es decir, capaces a su vez de tener hijos.

Y eso es precisamente lo que quieren evitar las politicas feministas: que los ciudadanos occidentales tengan hijos.
Y estan teniendo un gran exito.


----------



## grom (13 Abr 2022)

François dijo:


> Tendrá que ver algo la vacuna con el agotamiento de la gente? Mi agotamiento viene de serie pero tantos hilos y compañeros diciendo que no aguantan más el ritmo no es normal.



La mayor campaña de propaganda y coaccion de la historia de la humanidad, algun objetivo tiene que tener.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Ser remero es la muerte en vida. Pero después de haberlo sido, darle a alguien que no cultive la mente, 24/7 de ocio simplón es depresión asegurada. No es fácil encontrar tu lugar y función en el mundo por ti mismo. Yo dejé el trabajo hace una década y al principio todo son risas pero luego vienen las preguntas.



Pero eso ya depende de cada uno y sus inquietudes. Tú dame todo el tiempo libre que ya decidiré yo lo que hago con él.


----------



## CarneconOjos (13 Abr 2022)

grom dijo:


> Hace falta ser hijo de la gran puta para mencionar a Vox con el 10% de inflacion.
> 
> Gracias psoe



No solo lo menciono, si no que me cago en todos sus muertos retrasado mental!! Vete a engañar y buscar votontos trilero de mierda y llévate a tu puta madre.


----------



## grom (13 Abr 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> No solo lo menciono, si no que me cago en todos sus muertos retrasado mental!! Vete a engañar y buscar votontos trilero de mierda y llévate a tu puta madre...



Sanchez sabe perfectamente que sus votantes sois retrasados mentales.


----------



## Murray's (13 Abr 2022)

Vox y podemos es lo mismo, en diferente formato

Que nos tenga avisar los EEUU de esto










EE UU tacha a Podemos, Pablo Iglesias y Vox de "acosar a periodistas" en su último informe sobre derechos humanos


El Gobierno de Estados Unidos ha puesto a Vox y a Podemos en la picota después de incluir a ambas formaciones en el informe anual sobre Derechos Humanos del Departamento de Estado. Los de Abascal aparecen hasta en seis ocasiones, por su retórica "antimedios" y su postura radical contra la...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## François (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Lo más repugnante es toda la gente que hay aquí, que aun siendo remeros y compartiendo su sufrimiento, no piensan en otra cosa que en el día en el que pasen a engrosar las filas de las sanguijuelas, en dejar de ser exprimido y pasar a exprimir a otros. La peor calaña cómplice.



Los que ponen precios abusivos evidentemente son sanguijuelas. Por otro lado están los ninis parásitos que pretenden tener un techo gratis sin dar un palo al agua en toda su vida.


----------



## dadaw (13 Abr 2022)

esto se lleva muchisimo mejor si tienes buen ambiente laboral o colegas directamente en el curro.
Si el entorno es toxico no hay quien aguante esto...


----------



## dadaw (13 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Vox y podemos es lo mismo, en diferente formato
> 
> Que nos tenga avisar los EEUU de esto
> 
> ...



Al leer esto me queda mas que claro que habra Gran coalicion PPSOE en España en las proximas elecciones....


----------



## jorobachov (13 Abr 2022)

Cuarenta años de tu vida sudando para darle al estado más del 60% de tu sudor , pasando todo tipo de penurias , mal ambiente laboral , enfermedades profesionales ... para acabar como todos , en una caja de pino y sin haber conseguido grandes metas u objetivos. Mucha gente se está dando cuenta de la estafa y en parte es bueno que empiecen a valorar más allá de lo físico o del posicionamiento social. Solo tenemos una vida y obviamente no está la cosa para perderla en ser un puto esclavo de la élite política


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Te comprendo, tienes humanidad, pero el español medio se ha convertido en un tragador premium, y el que no quiera a opositar, extranjero o ninear.
> 
> 
> Toda esta gente que se mata a currar por las apariencias o por trepar 100€ más al mes tendrá su factura bien pronto:
> ...



El mundo coporativo es asi, lleno de borregos persiguiendo la zanahoria por un aumento de 100 pavos al mes. 

Recuerdo hace años cuando hice prácticas en una empresa y habia remeros que se quedaban hasta las tantas echando horas extra sin que nadie se las pagase. BRUTAL. 

Yo entraba a mi hora y salia a mi hora, tal y como establecia el contrato. Y la jefecilla de turno me dijo: Mira Tom, ven aqui, tenemos que hablar. Te comento, se que estas de practicas y que aun no tienes mucha experiencia en el mundo laboral. Pero eso de salir a tu hora no queda bien, asi que lo que deberias hacer es quedarte un ratito mas y preguntar a tus compañeros si necesitan ayuda. Lo digo para que no tengas problemas en el futuro en los trabajos. 

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL. En aquel momento me di cuenta de la estafa del mundo corporativo. Ademas de las experiencias lidiando con compañeras de trabajo tóxicas. Fue un autentico infierno. 

Lo dicho; lonchafinismo extremo, ahorrar, y gastar en lo justo y necesario.


----------



## chainsaw man (13 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> A ver si te crees que lo del gran reinicio era broma.



Ostias pues a ver cuando empiezan que muchos remeros estan deseando que cada uno se busque la vida.


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Ostias pues a ver cuando empiezan que muchos remeros estan deseando que cada uno se busque la vida.



El gran reinicio va a ser un tiro en la nuca.


----------



## Eremita (13 Abr 2022)

No se caliente la cabeza, con 33 años y viendo como va el tema jubilaciones, siendo benevolentes apenas le quedan 42 años de remar. Mucho ánimo y dele con brío.


----------



## dadaw (13 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Luego la gente vota a partidos que no están a favor de la RBU....



es que son comunishhhtas


----------



## javac (13 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Vox y podemos es lo mismo, en diferente formato
> 
> Que nos tenga avisar los EEUU de esto
> 
> ...



Libro "La casta", como ser político en España es un chollo


----------



## Eremita (13 Abr 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> es que son comunishhhtas



Quizá con 18 años, se votase a los de la renta universal. Tras una vida entera remando, quizá no quedan ganas.
Lo mejor es ganar el pan con tu propio sudor y nada de paguitas que no se hayan generado pagando seguros o cotizando. 
Uno dos uno dos, a remar con alegría.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

En cierto modo, así es.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El mundo coporativo es asi, lleno de borregos persiguiendo la zanahoria por un aumento de 100 pavos al mes.
> 
> Recuerdo hace años cuando hice prácticas en una empresa y habia remeros que se quedaban hasta las tantas echando horas extra sin que nadie se las pagase. BRUTAL.
> 
> ...



Bien hecho compañero. 

Lo que tu has hecho la gente normal no tiene los cojones a hacerlo pero es tal cual. Y encima la que te lanzo la charo metomentodo con indirectas y encima soltando la puyita envenenada al final. En esos sectores solo triunfa el que esta dispuesto a tragar con todo, no solo en sentido figurado. No sabes como me enfadan este tipo de cosa porque tengo mucho trato con este sector... Por lo demás, ahí están todos apuñalándose por la espalda y odiándose en silencio. Recuerdo como hace unos meses fui al cierre de un negocio de compraventa de activos, la otra parte había estado trabajando y metiendo con mala fe modificaciones en los contratos hasta el fin de semana previo (sábado y domingo inclusive) incluso el día anterior a la firma, por supuesto las que se habían comido toda la faena eran dos mujeres, una en practicas y otra iniciada en la carrera, pero quien acudió a colgarse las medallas era el jefazo.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El gran reinicio va a ser un tiro en la nuca.



Por desgracia, va a ser mas una muerte del asco muy lenta compañero.


----------



## El gostoso (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Por desgracia, va a ser mas una muerte del asco muy lenta compañero.



La verdad que un tiro en la nuca es mucha piedad por parte de esa gentuza.


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Bien hecho compañero.
> 
> Lo que tu has hecho la gente normal no tiene los cojones a hacerlo pero es tal cual. Y encima la que te lanzo la charo metomentodo con indirectas y encima soltando la puyita envenenada al final. En esos sectores solo triunfa el que esta dispuesto a tragar con todo, no solo en sentido figurado. No sabes como me enfadan este tipo de cosa porque tengo mucho trato con este sector... Por lo demás, ahí están todos apuñalándose por la espalda y odiándose en silencio. Recuerdo como hace unos meses fui al cierre de un negocio de compraventa de activos, la otra parte había estado trabajando y metiendo con mala fe modificaciones en los contratos hasta el fin de semana previo (sábado y domingo inclusive) incluso el día anterior a la firma, por supuesto las que se habían comido toda la faena eran dos mujeres, una en practicas y otra iniciada en la carrera, pero quien acudió a colgarse las medallas era el jefazo.



Lo jodido es que no hay salida


----------



## John Connor (13 Abr 2022)

Todos los funcis ya hace un rato largo que han terminado su "jornada laboral". Tu a seguir remando, que en el telediario hay que ensenar que hay minolles de desplazamientos en semana santa.


----------



## 60kg (13 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



convierte en programador, yo trabajo 8 horas desde casa, me levanto 5 minutos antes de currar, a la hora de comer voy al gimnasio a las 5:30 he acabado, y tengo hasta las 12 para mi.


----------



## chainsaw man (13 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El gran reinicio va a ser un tiro en la nuca.



Pero el descanso que traera lo compensa.


----------



## Felson (13 Abr 2022)

El agotamiento del remero debería dar pavor al capitán del barco. Los que nada tenemos, nada perdemos, aunque perdamos la vida, todo está por ganar (que decía una canción del movida). No puedes llevar a la rata miedosa hasta acorrarla sin ninguna salida... He visto a ratas acorraladas y destrozan a diez gatos... y ahuyentan a tres personas. Supongo que el experimento es trazar el límite de sufrimiento o de aguante antes de que la rata salte. Es lo que lo que hacen los exterminadores.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (13 Abr 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> No remar también tiene lo suyo, no todo el mundo está preparado a nivel mental.



El problema de no remar es si tienes ansiedad u otros trastornos que te impidan salir de casa. Pero si eres una persona medianamente extrovertida te lo pasas de puta madre. Si te aburres, te pones a estudiar o te dedicas a hacer deporte en grupo. Será por cosas que puedes hacer con algo de dinero y todo el tiempo libre del mundo...


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (13 Abr 2022)

grom dijo:


> El objetivo de la familia nunca ha sido "una buena vejez" o "no estar solo".
> 
> El objetivo de formar una familia siempre ha sido el tener hijos funcionales, es decir, capaces a su vez de tener hijos.
> 
> ...



de acuerdo, y diria que a nivel individual, toda la historia se ha trabajado de sol a sol para tener y mantener una familia, que junto a la esperanza en el cielo en la otra vida (en occidente), fueron dos de los principales motores para la mayoria hasta hace muy poco... pero ahora poco a poco esos motores antiguos los estan apagando, a cambio de casi nada, ya ni siquiera una vejez tranquila en lo economico sera posible para la mayoria.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> de acuerdo, y diria que a nivel individual, toda la historia se ha trabajado de sol a sol para tener y mantener una familia, que junto a la esperanza en el cielo en la otra vida (en occidente), fueron dos de los principales motores para la mayoria hasta hace muy poco... pero ahora poco a poco esos motores antiguos los estan apagando, a cambio de casi nada, ya ni siquiera una vejez tranquila en lo economico sera posible para la mayoria.



Así es, lo que tradicionalmente venia a ser lo normal, hoy se ha convertido en un privilegio por el que luchar con uñas y dientes, una vez los tengas además vas a tener que cuidarlo y proteger de la influencia perniciosa del NOM y de la sociedad degenerada en la que vivimos. Todo esto mientras remas... 

Es probable que en menos de unas décadas esto colapse, el problema es que lo haga poco a poco y no haya opciones a construir una alternativa, es mejor un shock rápido que una decadencia lenta.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

François dijo:


> Los que ponen precios abusivos evidentemente son sanguijuelas. Por otro lado están los ninis parásitos que pretenden tener un techo gratis sin dar un palo al agua en toda su vida.



¿Pero y todos los que viven de las rentas sin dar palo al agua? Los que viven de tener y no de producir nada. Todo el puto día quejándose de que pagan demasiados impuestos para que se lo den a los "vagos". 
Amigo esos viven arriba, en cubierta, tomando el solecito y no se bajan a coger el remo ni pa atrás. A esos hay que mantenerlos entre todos los currantes, cada uno con un nivel de vida como 10 de nosotros. Como no van a ser una mierda las condiciones del remero?
Los jóvenes de hoy lo tienen claro y le falta tiempo para apuntarse a su coaching sobre cómo obtener rentas pasivas, remero o chinche ladilla chupoptero, no hay más, y viendo la vida que han tenido sus padres no tienen dudas. 
Pero amigo ya hay demasiado mosquito para tan poca sangre y esto no se aguanta, cómo han dicho por ahí no hay reemplazo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Abr 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> de acuerdo, y diria que a nivel individual, toda la historia se ha trabajado de sol a sol para tener y mantener una familia, que junto a la esperanza en el cielo en la otra vida (en occidente), fueron dos de los principales motores para la mayoria hasta hace muy poco... pero ahora poco a poco esos motores antiguos los estan apagando, a cambio de casi nada, ya ni siquiera una vejez tranquila en lo economico sera posible para la mayoria.



Siempre hubo gente que llevaba muy mal el remo. ¿O por qué crees sino que ha habido alcoholismo y otras adicciones en todas o casi todas las sociedades?
La vida siempre ha sido durilla. Aun así, hay veces que se disfruta trabajando. Depende de las condiciones.


----------



## Murnau (13 Abr 2022)

No, no eres el único. Piensa en como vas a pasar por motosierra o hacha si no tienes gasolina a todas las charos cuando llegue el Mad Max, porque venir va a venir en un momento u otro, solo que apenas lo vamos a ver venir. Cuando eso suceda ya no habrá leyes personales si quiera, probablemente ni nos queden remordimientos o valores que trasgredir. De todas formas motoserrear una charo no trasgrede ningún valor. Solo te quedará sobrevivir en el páramo y luchar contra hummungus.

En cualquier caso, tú no decías que te lo pasabas pipa riéndote de las charos en tu curro hace nada, llamándolas gordas y viejas, o estabas mintiendo?

Búscate un club que mole, pero cuidado, está lleno de imitadores, clubs de esto y aquello, encontrar uno genuino, aquí, en este estercolero, difícil no, lo siguiente.


----------



## f700b (13 Abr 2022)

no seáis insolidarios y seguir remando.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> ¿Pero y todos los que viven de las rentas sin dar palo al agua? Los que viven de tener y no de producir nada. Todo el puto día quejándose de que pagan demasiados impuestos para que se lo den a los "vagos".
> Amigo esos viven arriba, en cubierta, tomando el solecito y no se bajan a coger el remo ni pa atrás. A esos hay que mantenerlos entre todos los currantes, cada uno con un nivel de vida como 10 de nosotros. Como no van a ser una mierda las condiciones del remero?
> Los jóvenes de hoy lo tienen claro y le falta tiempo para apuntarse a su coaching sobre cómo obtener rentas pasivas, remero o chinche ladilla chupoptero, no hay más, y viendo la vida que han tenido sus padres no tienen dudas.
> Pero amigo ya hay demasiado mosquito para tan poca sangre y esto no se aguanta, cómo han dicho por ahí no hay reemplazo.



El problema no son las rentas. Las rentas y el ahorro son buenas para la creacion de riqueza, esa es precisamente la parte buena del sistema, la alternativa es el comunismo...

La tragedia comenzó con la incorporación de la mujer al mundo laboral y lo que trajo: bajada de salarios, aumento del precio de la vida, descomposición de la familia, doble imposición a esta por medio del inmoral impuesto sobre la renta (los gravámenes al trabajo son mucho peores que los que soportaba un siervo de la gleba), etc.

Es algo que contó Aaron Russo y que fue planeado de antemano por los ingenieros sociales que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Murnau (13 Abr 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> de acuerdo, y diria que a nivel individual, toda la historia se ha trabajado de sol a sol para tener y mantener una familia, que junto a la esperanza en el cielo en la otra vida (en occidente), fueron dos de los principales motores para la mayoria hasta hace muy poco... pero ahora poco a poco esos motores antiguos los estan apagando, a cambio de casi nada, ya ni siquiera una vejez tranquila en lo economico sera posible para la mayoria.



Y no solo la vejez económica, a muchos ancianos les entrará un moromierda en la casa y se los cargará como ya ha sucedido. No tendrás vejez tranquila de ningún nivel.

A ese respecto siempre he dicho el bien que nos hubiese hecho creer más en un Valhalla como el de los nórdicos, y no el lugar en sí, sino la filosofía de morir en combate como resquisito indispensable. Ni la décima parte de la maldad que ha habido en este país hubiese tenido lugar, no hubiese escapado un solo político corrupto. Se nos hizo un gran mal con la religión de poner la otra mejilla y ser corderitos llevados al matadero, más bien borregos.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

grom dijo:


> Hace falta ser hijo de la gran puta para mencionar a Vox con el 10% de inflacion.
> 
> Gracias psoe



Pero qué cojones tendrá que ver el PSOE (mal rayo le parta) con la inflación? A ver explícame cuál es la origen de la inflación y como el PSOE está detrás de todo.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> El problema no son las rentas. Las rentas y el ahorro son buenas para la creacion de riqueza, esa es precisamente la parte buena del sistema, la alternativa es el comunismo...
> 
> La tragedia comenzó con la incorporación de la mujer al mundo laboral y lo que trajo: bajada de salarios, aumento del precio de la vida, descomposición de la familia, doble imposición a esta por medio del inmoral impuesto sobre la renta (los gravámenes al trabajo son mucho peores que los que soportaba un siervo de la gleba), etc.
> 
> Es algo que contó Aaron Russo y que fue planeado de antemano por los ingenieros sociales que nos gobiernan.



Qué tiene que ver las rentas con el ahorro? Las rentas son la parte improductivas de la economía (no son ahorros ni inversión) y estos lo reconocían ya los economistas clásicos como Smith y Ricardo. Las rentas de unos provienen del trabajo de otro, no hay magia. 
Lo tuyo con la mujer ya es patológico. O sea que si mantuviéramos al 60 % de la población en régimen de semiesclavitud, el capitalismo seguiría funcionando fetén, el problema es que ahora les pagan un sueldo. Madre mía cuando no se quiere ver el mundo como es hay que buscar todo tipo de explicaciones sui generis.


----------



## Galvani (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Pero qué cojones tendrá que ver el PSOE (mal rayo le parta) con la inflación? A ver explícame cuál es la origen de la inflación y como el PSOE está detrás de todo.



De que inflación habláis. La subida de todo no es por la inflación. Son impuestos y escasez generada adrede por la supuesta guerra. Se llama robo.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

Y que te van a decir las americanos? todo lo que vaya en contra del globalismo neoliberal de corte ejemónico anglosajón mal mal mal.
Ellos quieren al PSOE que siempre cumple humildemente sus obligaciones con el imperio y su proxy regional (nuestros overlords germanos), sin rechistar ni un poquito.
Por si había dudas Pedro Sánchez lo ha dejado bien claro con su puesta de culo a Marruecos, orden directa de sleepy Joe. Ni por el Congreso lo ha pasado, que esto viene de arriba y dónde manda patrón no manda marinero,


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> De que inflación habláis. La subida de todo no es por la inflación. Son impuestos y escasez generada adrede por la supuesta guerra. Se llama robo.



Compadre pásate por los precios de las materias primas y échales un vistazo. De paso voy mira la lista de espera que tienen los containers en los principales puertos del mundo y como ha subido el coste del flete. Si esto no te dice nada apaga y vámonos. 
Por cierto a ti te han subido los impuestos? Porque si es así cobras más de 300000 € al año y han hecho muy bien en subirte el IRPF. O a lo mejor eres una empresa que factura más de 2mill € anuales.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> O sea que si mantuviéramos al 60 % de la población en régimen de semiesclavitud, el capitalismo seguiría funcionando fetén, el problema es que ahora les pagan un sueldo.



Claro, es mucho mejor ser esclava de tu jefe hasta los 70 y tener un hijo autístico a los 45 o que se te haya pasado el arroz y te tengas que conformar con un gato que devorará tu cadáver cuando te mueras y nadie se percate de tu ausencia durante meses. No se trata de que vaya bien el capitalismo, se trata de la propia naturaleza humana. Pero no es un problema que me preocupe, si las empoderadas dejáis de tenéis hijos porque preferís trabajar para vuestro jefe hasta los 70, ya se encargarán las moras de parir 7 hijos. El feminismo es una ideología destinada a desaparecer por razones de selección natural.


----------



## Eremita (13 Abr 2022)

Otra opción, haceos jefecillos. Pero no jefecillo pringao para currar más, sino jefecillo de verdad. 
Hoy por ejemplo, he llegado al tajo a eso de las 8:10, he comprobado como iba la faena, he currado algo más de una hora, y me metido en la oficina a perder el tiempo hasta las 14:10 aproximadamente. Así curro normalmente 4 días a la semana, muy raramente 3 o 5 días. Uno de los dias, me gusta ir por la tarde en lugar de por la mañana, suelo ir tras comer, sin remolonear, que si me tumbo, no voy, digamos que de 16:15 a 20:15, más o menos, insuflo ánimos a los muchachos, y así no me aburro y me siento importante. Mis machaquillas curran 5 días semanales, de 6 a 14, de 7 a 15 y a veces de 14 a 22 o de 15 a 23, más o menos tienen turnos un poco a su medida, yo prefiero ser permisivo con los turnos, si es posible. Al encargadillo de cada turno, procuro primarle con algo de pasta y con lo más importante: poder sobre el resto de la cuadrilla, lo que el encargadillo diga va a misa. 
Lucha por ser encargadillo aunque sea, sé que es una mierda, igual que jefecillo, pero es bastante mejor que ser machaca.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al final sois vosotros quienes creais esa división entre funcionarios y no funcis cuando la realidad es que todos somos remeros. Y si nos ponemos a malas acabamos siempre igual: si a nosotros nos hacen una gran rebaja será porque ya hay un porcentaje importante de españoles buscando en la basura.



Amén, para los simplones parece que la culpa de todo en el mundo la tienen los médicos que nos curan y los profes que enseñan a nuestros niños. Está más allá de mi comprensión.


----------



## liantres (13 Abr 2022)

Nos van a dar pal pelo


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los precios de la materias primas sólo son el resultado de la manipulación.
> 
> La lista de espera de los containers y su gran subida de precios, lo mismo... manipulación pura y dura, nadie puede justificar que de un día para otro el transporte cueste 4 veces mas.
> 
> Todo es manipulación económica y mediática, lo que pasa es que la gran mayoría de borregos no llegan ni a imaginar de lejos como son las cosas, hay mucha falta de sentido común.



Tú eres de los que creen que hay un poder oscuro que domina el mundo desde las bolsas hasta los gobiernos, conspirando en planes en maléficos para hacernos a todos esclavos.
Yo discrepo, yo pienso que lo que vemos en el resultado natural del sistema dejado a su desarrollo. No hay un poder univoco hay élites locales regionales y globales cada uno con su agenda muchas de ellas enfrentadas. Lo que tienen en común es el mantenimiento de sus privilegios y el mantener a sus propios remeros atados al remo mientras intentan quitarse parte del pastel con élites.
En la subida de precios puede haber elementos de especulación sin duda, pero hay un sustrato de escasez de recursos que es real, el resultado natural de un capitalismo maduro que ha agotado la fuentes de alta rentabilidad, la manera lógica de mantener beneficios es como siempre subir precio reducir costes salarial (ya que parece ser que el remero es el único recurso inagotable del planeta).
Precios altos y sueldos de mierda, y el remero hasta los huevos, dispuesto a votar a cualquier partido que le dé un enemigo contra el que tirar su mierda, negros, moros, maricas o en algunos países protestantes la culpa nos la echan a los emigrantes españoles, que les quitamos el trabajo.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Claro, es mucho mejor ser esclava de tu jefe hasta los 70 y tener un hijo autístico a los 45 o que se te haya pasado el arroz y te tengas que conformar con un gato que devorará tu cadáver cuando te mueras y nadie se percate de tu ausencia durante meses. No se trata de que vaya bien el capitalismo, se trata de la propia naturaleza humana. Pero no es un problema que me preocupe, si las empoderadas dejáis de tenéis hijos porque preferís trabajar para vuestro jefe hasta los 70, ya se encargarán las moras de parir 7 hijos. El feminismo es una ideología destinada a desaparecer por razones de selección natural.



Estás perdido, aquí no nace ni un nene porque no hay ni un duro, no hay estabilidad en el curro, te hacen falta ocho sueldos para pagar una casa etc.. Yo mismo estoy así viendo pasar el arroz a mi señora y te aseguro que nadie me ha lavado el cerebro con teoría de género.
De verdad qué porcentaje de la población española crees que representa la feministas radicales opuesta a la procreación ( si es que las hay, yo no las conozco), crees que esa ideología tiene suficiente influencia en España como para cambiar las tendencias demográficas que por cierto venían siendo ya las mismas desde mucho antes de esta " primavera feminista" por llamarlo de alguna forma.
No queréis mirar al elefante en la habitación y acabáis buscándole tres patas al gato.


----------



## Mariomachine (13 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Claro, es mucho mejor ser esclava de tu jefe hasta los 70 y tener un hijo autístico a los 45 o que se te haya pasado el arroz y te tengas que conformar con un gato que devorará tu cadáver cuando te mueras y nadie se percate de tu ausencia durante meses. No se trata de que vaya bien el capitalismo, se trata de la propia naturaleza humana. Pero no es un problema que me preocupe, si las empoderadas dejáis de tenéis hijos porque preferís trabajar para vuestro jefe hasta los 70, ya se encargarán las moras de parir 7 hijos. El feminismo es una ideología destinada a desaparecer por razones de selección natural.



También habría otra posibilidad que no sé porque no se nos ocurre y es que tanto hombre como mujer puedan tener un trabajo estable ,bien remunerado y que les permita conciliar vida laboral y vida familiar, procrear, llevar a tus hijos al fútbol o al karate o lo que sea, poder irte de vacaciones con ellos en fin, lo que hace unos años era el sentido común y cualquier trabajador sentía como un derecho ganado con su duro trabajo.
Así de paso además no relegamos a la mitad de la población a quedarse fregando platos toda la vida, no nos perdemos el talento de millones de posibles abogadas, doctoras, científicas, arquitectas investigadoras etcétera que ha habido y habrá y a las que tanto debemos del acervo cultural acumulado. 
Sitios como Chechenia, Afganistán Arabia etc que funcionan como a ti te gustaría, se pierden el talento de más de la mitad de la población, no extraña que tengan que estar importando constantemente talento extranjero.


----------



## Ricohombre (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Qué tiene que ver las rentas con el ahorro? Las rentas son la parte improductivas de la economía (no son ahorros ni inversión) y estos lo reconocían ya los economistas clásicos como Smith y Ricardo. Las rentas de unos provienen del trabajo de otro, no hay magia.
> Lo tuyo con la mujer ya es patológico. O sea que si mantuviéramos al 60 % de la población en régimen de semiesclavitud, el capitalismo seguiría funcionando fetén, el problema es que ahora les pagan un sueldo. Madre mía cuando no se quiere ver el mundo como es hay que buscar todo tipo de explicaciones sui generis.



No he leido a Smith ni mucho menos a Ricardo. El ahorro tiene sentido porque produce rentas, implica una renuncia presente a cambio de una remuneración futura, esta no proviene del trabajo de otro, ejemplo sencillo, el arrendamiento de un inmueble; en términos mas complejos el razonamiento solo es aceptable suponiendo que esto es un sistema de explotación porque los empleados pierden en sus salarios la parte que los capitalistas se llevan de la "plusvalía". Y eso se llama marxismo. 

Y a ver, el problema no es del sistema económico, es de la situación Española en particular, el problema es cuando llevas décadas haciendolo todo mal y no perdiendo la ocasión de perder la ocasión. 

De todas maneras yo no soy un ultraliberal ni nada parecido, así que no voy a darte charlas sobre algo de lo que no soy defensor, ademas la económia me aburre profundamente prefiero otras cosas (como las mujeres con las que tengo algo patológico o el boxeo). Ahora bien, igual que para un individuo ahorrar es bueno, tambien lo es para una sociedad.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (13 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Estás perdido, aquí no nace ni un nene porque no hay ni un duro, no hay estabilidad en el curro, te hacen falta ocho sueldos para pagar una casa etc.. Yo mismo estoy así viendo pasar el arroz a mi señora y te aseguro que nadie me ha lavado el cerebro con teoría de género.
> De verdad qué porcentaje de la población española crees que representa la feministas radicales opuesta a la procreación ( si es que las hay, yo no las conozco), crees que esa ideología tiene suficiente influencia en España como para cambiar las tendencias demográficas que por cierto venían siendo ya las mismas desde mucho antes de esta " primavera feminista" por llamarlo de alguna forma.
> No queréis mirar al elefante en la habitación y acabáis buscándole tres patas al gato.



Yo no le daría tantas vueltas y la preñaba A PELO. Nadie se va a morir de hambre de Europa con un menor a su cargo, siempre vas a tener ayudas, comedores sociales y un largo etcétera.


----------



## grom (14 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Pero qué cojones tendrá que ver el PSOE (mal rayo le parta) con la inflación? A ver explícame cuál es la origen de la inflación y como el PSOE está detrás de todo.



Te explico: 
El BCE compra deuda a los gobiernos imprimiendo dinero, esa deuda financia, en el caso español, un gigantesco deficit que el psoe emplea en engordar sus redes clientelares. 

Que siquiera os atrevais a hacer estas preguntas indica el nivel del españolito medio. 
Sanchez sabe perfectamente que sois retrasados mentales.


----------



## grom (14 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Estás perdido, aquí no nace ni un nene porque no hay ni un duro, no hay estabilidad en el curro, te hacen falta ocho sueldos para pagar una casa etc.. Yo mismo estoy así viendo pasar el arroz a mi señora y te aseguro que nadie me ha lavado el cerebro con teoría de género.
> De verdad qué porcentaje de la población española crees que representa la feministas radicales opuesta a la procreación ( si es que las hay, yo no las conozco), crees que esa ideología tiene suficiente influencia en España como para cambiar las tendencias demográficas que por cierto venían siendo ya las mismas desde mucho antes de esta " primavera feminista" por llamarlo de alguna forma.
> No queréis mirar al elefante en la habitación y acabáis buscándole tres patas al gato.



El objetivo ultimo del feminismo es bajar la natalidad a niveles de extincion en la sociedad occidental. 
Estan teniendo un gran exito, y ademas, ni lo veis.


----------



## Galvani (14 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Compadre pásate por los precios de las materias primas y échales un vistazo. De paso voy mira la lista de espera que tienen los containers en los principales puertos del mundo y como ha subido el coste del flete. Si esto no te dice nada apaga y vámonos.
> Por cierto a ti te han subido los impuestos? Porque si es así cobras más de 300000 € al año y han hecho muy bien en subirte el IRPF. O a lo mejor eres una empresa que factura más de 2mill € anuales.



Opino lo mismo que paraísofiscal. Es todo creado adrede y con falsedades. Estamos en el euro. Resulta que tenemos precios más caros que los alemanes y la moneda vale igual.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Claro, es mucho mejor ser esclava de tu jefe hasta los 70 y tener un hijo autístico a los 45 o que se te haya pasado el arroz y te tengas que conformar con un gato que devorará tu cadáver cuando te mueras y nadie se percate de tu ausencia durante meses. No se trata de que vaya bien el capitalismo, se trata de la propia naturaleza humana. Pero no es un problema que me preocupe, si las empoderadas dejáis de tenéis hijos porque preferís trabajar para vuestro jefe hasta los 70, ya se encargarán las moras de parir 7 hijos. El feminismo es una ideología destinada a desaparecer por razones de selección natural.



No es una cuestión de preferencias. Mucha gente desearía tener hijos pero no puede. Faltan recursos, falta estabilidad laboral.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

grom dijo:


> El objetivo ultimo del feminismo es bajar la natalidad a niveles de extincion en la sociedad occidental.
> Estan teniendo un gran exito, y ademas, ni lo veis.



No es tan así. Hay corrientes del feminismo que promueven la natalidad y la ensalzan.
Es el sistema económico actual el que promueve el antinatalismo. Por eso países como Corea del Sur, que no es nada feminista, incluso es tachado de machismo, tiene una tasa de fertilidad parecida a la española. Incluso países árabes como Emiratos Árabes o Arabia Saudí tienen tasas de fertilidad por debajo del nivel de reemplazo. El objetivo de las élites es que las tasas de fertilidad sigan disminuyendo en todo el mundo.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (14 Abr 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> A mi me va muy bien, tranquilo... funci que trabaja dos dias y medio a la semana por 2000 pavos.
> 
> A mamarla.




Pobre pringado.

El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (14 Abr 2022)

ir a trabajar es una mierda, NOVEDAD!


----------



## Fargo (14 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> No se caliente la cabeza, con 33 años y viendo como va el tema jubilaciones, siendo benevolentes apenas le quedan 42 años de remar. Mucho ánimo y dele con brío.



Hoy curro de 14 a 22, te levantas por la mañana y ya estás pensando que en un rato vuelves al remo.
Cuando salga a las 22 estaré cansado de la paliza en el curro y volveré a casa.
Pensar en la cena y en la peli que voy a ver por la noche es el ùnico incentivo del día.
Por supuesto, no me espera ninguna mujer que me reciba a besos y me pregunte "qué tal el día".
Podría quedar con alguna Charo del curro pero me prometí a mí mismo que no volvería a cruzar esa línea. Mejor una paja digna que andar follando con Charos, escuchando sus problemas y los achaques de su edad.
Las chortinas del curro con las que voy a estar hoy todo el día, cuando terminen el turno se irán a follar con sus novietes y amantes, al salir a veces las veo subiéndose en coches de tíos.
Formar una familia con una novieta joven lo veo bastante imposible.
Aunque consiguiera camelarla me dejaría al poco tiempo por un superior jerárquico, un guaperas de telenovela, su exnovio o las otras 500 opciones que tiene en sus redes sociales.
Tengo otros hobbys pero los turnos de tarde te impiden realizar cualquier hobby, me tengo que limitar a los días libres, sabiendo que en poco tiempo volveré a la galera.
Y esto es la vida amigos, lo que ocurre mientras estás remando o pensando que en un rato vuelves a remar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy curro de 14 a 22, te levantas por la mañana y ya estás pensando que en un rato vuelves al remo.
> Cuando salga a las 22 estaré cansado de la paliza en el curro y volveré a casa.
> Pensar en la cena y en la peli que voy a ver por la noche es el ùnico incentivo del día.
> Por supuesto, no me espera ninguna mujer que me reciba a besos y me pregunte "qué tal el día".
> ...



¡Como si no hubiera mujeres que permanecen toda la vida emparejadas con el mismo!


----------



## OYeah (14 Abr 2022)

Os contaré un secreto a todos:

-El objetivo es que dejéis de remar. No producís lo suficiente como para lo que gastáis en recursos.

No os habéis enterado todavia que lo que quieren es que vivamos de paguitas de subsistencia y "minijobs". Y mira que llevamos una década advirtiéndolo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Como si no hubiera mujeres que permanecen toda la vida emparejadas con el mismo!



Ese no soy yo, y muchos que conozco están igual. Las novias los dejan por otro, incluso habiendo hijos de por medio.
Al menos yo he tenido suerte de no preñar a ninguna que luego quiera su parte del cuenco de arroz que me paga mi jefe, por un hijo al que ni vería crecer porque estoy trabajando o está con la madre y su nuevo novio.
Formar una familia como están las mujeres ahora mismo es un deporte de alto riesgo.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (14 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Os contaré un secreto a todos:
> 
> -El objetivo es que dejéis de remar. No producís lo suficiente como para lo que gastáis en recursos.
> 
> No os habéis enterado todavia que lo que quieren es que vivamos de paguitas de subsistencia y "minijobs". Y mira que llevamos una década advirtiéndolo.



No se si es lo que quieren, pero yo voy a dejar se remar el año que viene. Yo con tener un PC e ir a andar al monte soy feliz. Con algún trapicheo y algún trabajo de mierda tipo repartidor loa findes voy sobrado. Que remen los putos menas y los enchufados de los chiringuitos.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy curro de 14 a 22, te levantas por la mañana y ya estás pensando que en un rato vuelves al remo.
> Cuando salga a las 22 estaré cansado de la paliza en el curro y volveré a casa.
> Pensar en la cena y en la peli que voy a ver por la noche es el ùnico incentivo del día.
> Por supuesto, no me espera ninguna mujer que me reciba a besos y me pregunte "qué tal el día".
> ...



Demasiado tiempo libre veo que tienes de 22 a 14.

Yo creo que el horario bueno sería de 8 a 22.

Asi no te da ni tiempo en forear, ni pensar ni na. Que las cosas chulísimas no se pagan solas puto esclavo


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ese no soy yo, y muchos que conozco están igual. Las novias los dejan por otro, incluso habiendo hijos de por medio.
> Al menos yo he tenido suerte de no preñar a ninguna que luego quiera su parte del cuenco de arroz que me paga mi jefe, por un hijo al que ni vería crecer porque estoy trabajando o está con la madre y su nuevo novio.
> Formar una familia como están las mujeres ahora mismo es un deporte de riesgo.



Para ellas también lo es. Es más, para ellas fue siempre un riesgo preñarse. Incluso cuando el matrimonio era una institución sagrada.
No sé si has leído la biografía de una hija de un famoso escritor, creo que era una hija de Larra. Esa mujer tuvo no sé cuántos churumbeles con un señor que la dejó tirada para irse a América y nunca más volver. Estaban casados pero eso no fue obstáculo para que él la abandonara a ella y a la prole. Y sigue pasando. Yo conozco a una mujer de unos 40 y pocos que tuvo una niña con una discapacidad. Todo iba bien entre ellos pero el padre decidió que no soportaba el grado de discapacidad y dependencia de su hija. La niña tiene ahora 16 años. Ella se ocupa de todo hace más de 10 años. Incluso de los gastos de la niña porque él no se hace cargo de nada.
Pero claro, mientras fueron ellas la parte que cargaba con todo, no hubo problemas. Ahora que las cargas se reparten, la cosa se complica.


----------



## OYeah (14 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Para ellas también lo es. Es más, para ellas fue siempre un riesgo preñarse. Incluso cuando el matrimonio era una institución sagrada.
> No sé si has leído la biografía de una hija de un famoso escritor, creo que era una hija de Larra. Esa mujer tuvo no sé cuántos churumbeles con un señor que la dejó tirada para irse a América y nunca más volver. Estaban casados pero eso no fue obstáculo para que él la abandonara a ella y a la prole. Y sigue pasando. Yo conozco a una mujer de unos 40 y pocos que tuvo una niña con una discapacidad. Todo iba bien entre ellos pero el padre decidió que no soportaba el grado de discapacidad y dependencia de su hija. La niña tiene ahora 16 años. Ella se ocupa de todo hace más de 10 años. Incluso de los gastos de la niña porque él no se hace cargo de nada.
> Pero claro, mientras fueron ellas la parte que cargaba con todo, no hubo problemas. Ahora que las cargas se reparten, la cosa se complica.




Algo de eso hay, lo ha habido siempre. En Sudamérica los hombres tienen varios churumbeles de mujeres diferentes a las que abandonan, me lo cuentan ellos. En África se tienen todos los que se pueden porque los ponen a trabajar pronto en el campo y luego los cuidan en la vejez. Etc...

Todo eso solo hay una manera de combatirlo: mediante la conciliación familiar y el modelo noruego, etc... Pero no hay voluntad política anglo, y nosotros mamamos polla anglo desde hace un siglo. Esos piratas tienen también sociedades disfuncionales.


----------



## moritobelo (14 Abr 2022)

Piso


Galvani dijo:


> Si, y te ponen piso y coche. No seas fantasma. Y aunque fuese cierto o no conoces lo que es el trabajo por ahí. Así que estás tú para insultar a nadie...



Piso y coche no, pero seguro medico si. Pero vamos, que quien se pica , ajos come.


Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Pobre pringado.
> 
> El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.



Claro que si, campeon!!! te jode, eh??


----------



## Fargo (14 Abr 2022)

Cuando llegue por la noche me pondré la peli de John Wick en netflix.
Como no tengo tiempo para tener una vida interesante porque estoy en el trabajo, me limito a intentar sentir algo con las películas, gente que lleva vidas interesantes y emocionantes que yo no tengo.
Y mañana otra vez al remo.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No he leido a Smith ni mucho menos a Ricardo. El ahorro tiene sentido porque produce rentas, implica una renuncia presente a cambio de una remuneración futura, esta no proviene del trabajo de otro, ejemplo sencillo, el arrendamiento de un inmueble; en términos mas complejos el razonamiento solo es aceptable suponiendo que esto es un sistema de explotación porque los empleados pierden en sus salarios la parte que los capitalistas se llevan de la "plusvalía". Y eso se llama marxismo.
> 
> Y a ver, el problema no es del sistema económico, es de la situación Española en particular, el problema es cuando llevas décadas haciendolo todo mal y no perdiendo la ocasión de perder la ocasión.
> 
> De todas maneras yo no soy un ultraliberal ni nada parecido, así que no voy a darte charlas sobre algo de lo que no soy defensor, ademas la económia me aburre profundamente prefiero otras cosas (como las mujeres con las que tengo algo patológico o el boxeo). Ahora bien, igual que para un individuo ahorrar es bueno, tambien lo es para una sociedad.



Hay un poco de confusión con el concepto "renta" como cuando se usa la palabra en la frase "impuestos sobre la renta", qué en puridad debería llamarse "impuestos sobre los ingresos". 
A lo que yo me refiero es a esto:
"Los propietarios de bienes de capital como maquinarias, edificios, etc. pueden utilizarlos para su propia producción o alquilarlos a otros. Cuando se alquilan, al pago por el uso temporal de esos bienes se les llama rentas del capital." Fuente Ecomomipedia.
El propietario de un bien de capital que lo arrienda a un tercero no produce nada, sus rentas provienen de la actividad productiva del arrendatario (empresario) que pone ese capital a producir y que debe derivar parte de sus beneficios a pagar al rentista. Como te he dicho antes un rentista vive literalmente de "tener" y no de "hacer".


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Algo de eso hay, lo ha habido siempre. En Sudamérica los hombres tienen varios churumbeles de mujeres diferentes a las que abandonan, me lo cuentan ellos. En África se tienen todos los que se pueden porque los ponen a trabajar pronto en el campo y luego los cuidan en la vejez. Etc...
> 
> Todo eso solo hay una manera de combatirlo: mediante la conciliación familiar y el modelo noruego, etc... Pero no hay voluntad política anglo, y nosotros mamamos polla anglo desde hace un siglo. Esos piratas tienen también sociedades disfuncionales.



El parasitismo familiar es una lacra. Y es uno de los motivos por los que ciertas familias en Latinoamérica y África tienen tantos hijos. Luego, llegado el momento, ponen a los hijos a trabajar y que mantengan a los padres. En otras ocasiones, mandan a un hijo o dos a Europa, y que manden remesas para todos.
Si las personas fueran libres de esas historias, dependencias y parasitismos, no habría tanta descendencia en el mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando llegue por la noche me pondré la peli de John Wick en netflix.
> Como yo no tengo tiempo para tener una vida interesante porque estoy en el trabajo, me limito a intentar sentir algo con las películas, gente que lleva vidas interesantes y emocionantes que yo no podré tener.
> Y mañana otra vez al remo, solo faltarán unas horas.
> Algún forero más en esta derroyente situación?



Yo creo que tú deberías reflexionar sobre dos cosas:
1. ¿Por qué tu trabajo te parece derroyente? ¿Qué odias de él? ¿Es la carga de trabajo físico? ¿Es el ambiente? ¿Es el stress? ¿Es el horario?
2. ¿Qué te gustaría cambiar de ese trabajo? ¿Tienes algún proyecto en mente? ¿Te gustaría cambiar de trabajo? ¿Cuáles son tus habilidades? ¿Quizá de ciudad o de ambiente?

Lo que está claro es que tu situación actual te está afectando.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Yo no le daría tantas vueltas y la preñaba A PELO. Nadie se va a morir de hambre de Europa con un menor a su cargo, siempre vas a tener ayudas, comedores sociales y un largo etcétera.



Ya , está claro. Lo que pasa es que aquí como nos gusta decir en "Occidente" parece que nos hemos creado unas ciertas expectativas de poder criar a nuestros niños de cierta manera. Sino pues los tendríamos sin pensar como los gitanos, cinco o seis niños en un piso de 70 metros, criados a base de galletas María y colacao del banco de alimentos y que jueguen con jeringuillas en pelotas en la calle, de todas formas ya cuando tengan 14 se buscarán la vida vendiendo hachís.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando llegue por la noche me pondré la peli de John Wick en netflix.
> Como no tengo tiempo para tener una vida interesante porque estoy en el trabajo, me limito a intentar sentir algo con las películas, gente que lleva vidas interesantes y emocionantes que yo no tengo.
> Y mañana otra vez al remo, para variar.
> Algún forero más en esta derroyente situación?



Consuélate, mira cómo están Japón.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy curro de 14 a 22, te levantas por la mañana y ya estás pensando que en un rato vuelves al remo.
> Cuando salga a las 22 estaré cansado de la paliza en el curro y volveré a casa.
> Pensar en la cena y en la peli que voy a ver por la noche es el ùnico incentivo del día.
> Por supuesto, no me espera ninguna mujer que me reciba a besos y me pregunte "qué tal el día".
> ...



El tema de las relaciones está jodido, ahora si lo que buscas es un polvete las profesionales son tu mejor inversión en tiempo y dinero. Y menos frustración también.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (14 Abr 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Piso
> 
> Piso y coche no, pero seguro medico si. Pero vamos, que quien se pica , ajos come.
> 
> ...



Revisa mi historial y verás que soy rentista. No remo con lo cual solo pago tú sueldo indirectamente cuando consumo o pago impuestos por propiedades. 

Sé que soy privilegiado y nunca hago de menos a nadie, de hecho eres el primero al que hago un comentario de este tipo. Eres una puta hormiga más del sistema con cuenco y medio de arroz en vez de un cuenco. Tu texto era tan sumamente prepotente que te crees un empresario de éxito o un CEO de una multinacional.

Si llegas a ser un ídolo de masas, yo k se tío un deportista de élite o similar cualquiera te tose.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Opino lo mismo que paraísofiscal. Es todo creado adrede y con falsedades. Estamos en el euro. Resulta que tenemos precios más caros que los alemanes y la moneda vale igual.



Que tenemos precio más caros que los alemanes? Cuánto hace que no te pasas por Alemania? La inflación interanual sí que está más alta pero tampoco mucho un par de puntos.
Qué estemos en el euro no quiere decir que exista una unión económica real, solo monetaria, tampoco existe una unión fiscal y las economía de los países europeos difieren mucho, así que es normal que haya diferencia entre los indicadores macro de los países de la eurozona, mucho con Alemania con su mastodóntico superávit comercial.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando llegue por la noche me pondré la peli de John Wick en netflix.
> Como no tengo tiempo para tener una vida interesante porque estoy en el trabajo, me limito a intentar sentir algo con las películas, gente que lleva vidas interesantes y emocionantes que yo no tengo.
> Y mañana otra vez al remo, para variar.
> Algún forero más en esta derroyente situación?



Apaga la tele, haz ejercicio hasta reventar, al menos 5 veces a la semana y lee filosofía, clásica no la derroición a partir del XIX.

De nada.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No es tan así. Hay corrientes del feminismo que promueven la natalidad y la ensalzan.
> Es el sistema económico actual el que promueve el antinatalismo. Por eso países como Corea del Sur, que no es nada feminista, incluso es tachado de machismo, tiene una tasa de fertilidad parecida a la española. Incluso países árabes como Emiratos Árabes o Arabia Saudí tienen tasas de fertilidad por debajo del nivel de reemplazo. El objetivo de las élites es que las tasas de fertilidad sigan disminuyendo en todo el mundo.



Desde luego no es una cosa ideológica ni tiene que ver una mierda con el feminismo como está diciendo este, ni siquiera pienso que la finalidad de sistemas económico sea bajar la natalidad, simplemente es un efecto colateral ante la creciente concentración de la riqueza y depauperación del remero.


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

Yo que tu Fargo, me emparejaría con la cualquier gorda de tu entorno, y tendría larvas con ella. El problema es que verás que la vida en pareja con una mujer fiel, no es lo que te han vendido en el netflix, lo cual tendrías el riesgo de derroerte más y desencantarte de la raza humana aún más.

Las larvas son el motor emocional del 90% de remeros. Eso es así. Si no puedes llevar una vida bohemia y frugal sin trabajar o vivir de rentas, mentalízate que estarás toda la vida remando. Por tanto, no hay mejor motivación psicológica que tener bocas que alimentar o hipotecas que pagar, te olvidas de tu ego y te centras en ser empujacarritos carapadre maximus. El menor de tus problemas será tener que levantarte a las 7 de la mañana o aguantar al compañero que estás deseando cortarle la cabeza con una motosierra. Es más, con el paso del tiempo, desearás permanecer en el trabajo más tiempo, con tal de no estar aguantando los lloros de tus larvas y a la pesada de tu mujera.

Entenderás la vida paco hezpañola en todo su esplendor, miles de individuos derroídos en vida acudiendo al bar PEPE CUENCA para ahogar sus penas después de salir del curro.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Abr 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> A mi me va muy bien, tranquilo... funci que trabaja dos dias y medio a la semana por 2000 pavos.
> 
> A mamarla.



Joder, otro que se cree algo por ganar 2000€ al mes.
Cómo están las cabezas.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo que tu Fargo, me emparejaría con la cualquier gorda de tu entorno, y tendría larvas con ella. El problema es que verás que la vida en pareja con una mujer fiel, no es lo que te han vendido en el netflix, lo cual tendrías el riesgo de derroerte más y desencantarte de la raza humana aún más.
> 
> Las larvas son el motor emocional del 90% de remeros. Eso es así. Si no puedes llevar una vida bohemia y frugal sin trabajar o vivir de rentas, mentalízate que estarás toda la vida remando. Por tanto, no hay mejor motivación psicológica que tener bocas que alimentar o hipotecas que pagar, te olvidas de tu ego y te centras en ser empujacarritos carapadre maximus. El menor de tus problemas será tener que levantarte a las 7 de la mañana o aguantar al compañero que estás deseando cortarle la cabeza con una motosierra. Es más, con el paso del tiempo, desearás permanecer en el trabajo más tiempo, con tal de no estar aguantando los lloros de tus larvas y a la pesada de tu mujera.
> 
> Entenderás la vida paco hezpañola en todo su esplendor, miles de individuos derroídos en vida acudiendo al bar PEPE CUENCA para ahogar sus penas después de salir del curro.



Eso de la vida bohemia sin trabajar también es un mito.

Llevo sin trabajar como 16 meses desde que vendí mi empresa por una cantidad que me permite no tener que trabajar jamás.

Y estoy que me subo por las paredes.
Aburrido, sin saber que hacer.

Creo que estamos hechos para ser conejitos que persiguen la zanahoria.


----------



## Fargo (14 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> *Apaga la tele, *haz ejercicio hasta reventar, al menos 5 veces a la semana y lee filosofía, clásica no la derroición a partir del XIX.
> 
> De nada.



En el curro me paso 8 horas haciendo deporte, no puedo sentarme salvo en mi descanso de 20 minutos.
Salgo de allí con los pies reventados, el trabajo me exige usar zapatos.
También hago pesas y voy a correr dos veces en semana.
La lectura y las películas son dos placeres que me ayudan a seguir viviendo, no me quites eso.


----------



## McNulty (14 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso de la vida bohemia sin trabajar también es un mito.
> 
> Llevo sin trabajar como 16 meses desde que vendí mi empresa por una cantidad que me permite no tener que trabajar jamás.
> 
> ...



Normal, si has sido remero durante toda tu vida, no tener obligaciones de golpe se te vuelve en contra tuya. No estás adaptado a esa vida.

Pero eso es problema exclusivamente tuyo, no has cultivado hobbies ni intereses con los cuales se te pasa el tiempo volando.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro me paso 8 horas haciendo deporte, no puedo sentarme salvo en mi descanso de 20 minutos.
> Salgo de allí con los pies reventados, el trabajo me exige usar zapatos.
> No obstante, también hago pesas y voy a correr dos veces en semana.
> La lectura y las películas son dos placeres que me ayudan a seguir viviendo, no me quites eso también.



¿Es un placer o una droga?.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (14 Abr 2022)

Lo gracioso es que van a continuar subiendo la edad de jubilación y si llegas a ella vas a cobrar una mierda y cuando menos te descuides te van a meter la chutona eutanasia maltusiana que de aquí un tiempo decidirán jueces y médicos del régimen quien vive o muere.si ya no te pueden robar eres prescindible capichi


----------



## Fargo (14 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Es un placer o una droga?.



Ambas cosas, la gente consume todo tipo de drogas para desconectar de lo que estoy contando en este hilo.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ambas cosas, la gente consume todo tipo de drogas para desconectar de lo que estoy contando en este hilo.



A lo mejor tu problema es ese; quieres desconectar, cuando es posible que deba ser lo contrario.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Drojas


----------



## Murray's (14 Abr 2022)

Malos tiempos para trabajar, el dinero que ganas con una inflación al 10% oficial y alquileres normaluchos en ciudades de hasta 1000€ mes y 700€ de media, no cunde.


----------



## OYeah (14 Abr 2022)

Lo volveré a repetir: no quieren que trabajeis.

Para trabajar se necesita coche.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso de la vida bohemia sin trabajar también es un mito.
> 
> Llevo sin trabajar como 16 meses desde que vendí mi empresa por una cantidad que me permite no tener que trabajar jamás.
> 
> ...



Vete a un pueblo y cultiva un huerto. No te faltará entretenimiento.


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso de la vida bohemia sin trabajar también es un mito.
> 
> Llevo sin trabajar como 16 meses desde que vendí mi empresa por una cantidad que me permite no tener que trabajar jamás.
> 
> ...



no lo entiendo

ahora más que nunca hay mil maneras de gastar el tiempo y no aburrirte


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (14 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Ya , está claro. Lo que pasa es que aquí como nos gusta decir en "Occidente" parece que nos hemos creado unas ciertas expectativas de poder criar a nuestros niños de cierta manera. Sino pues los tendríamos sin pensar como los gitanos, cinco o seis niños en un piso de 70 metros, criados a base de galletas María y colacao del banco de alimentos y que jueguen con jeringuillas en pelotas en la calle, de todas formas ya cuando tengan 14 se buscarán la vida vendiendo hachís.



Cambia lo de tener 6 niños por 2, y en vez de soltarlos en la calle, les enganchas al fortnite y a que vayan a dar paseos en bici. No hace falta tener mucho dinero para que los críos sean felices.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (14 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso de la vida bohemia sin trabajar también es un mito.
> 
> Llevo sin trabajar como 16 meses desde que vendí mi empresa por una cantidad que me permite no tener que trabajar jamás.
> 
> ...



Cambia el trabajo por estudiar. Y múdate a madrid o barcelona y apúntate a grupos de ciclismo, cocina, baile o lo que sea que te guste.


----------



## Galvani (14 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso de la vida bohemia sin trabajar también es un mito.
> 
> Llevo sin trabajar como 16 meses desde que vendí mi empresa por una cantidad que me permite no tener que trabajar jamás.
> 
> ...



Si, pero tú no vuelves a trabajar en una empresa española si puedes vivir sin trabajar. Y si lo haces verás lo que es subirse por las paredes. Cuando no trabajas y no puedes permitirte vivir ya sin trabajar lo que te quede, estás jodido porque cada mes qué pasa, mes que hay un hueco en el CV. Pero con dinero de sobra eso no pasa y la presión social no existe. Un viaje, actividades... Lo que hace un jubilado y mucho más al ser joven.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Cambia lo de tener 6 niños por 2, y en vez de soltarlos en la calle, les enganchas al fortnite y a que vayan a dar paseos en bici. No hace falta tener mucho dinero para que los críos sean felices.



Cuando ves que tu gato está deprimido porque se pasa el puto día solo en casa mientras sus dueños reman mañana y tarde y porque come el pienso más barato del lidl (pq el cuenco de arroz no da para más) sabes q no es tu momento de procreación.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Apaga la tele, haz ejercicio hasta reventar, al menos 5 veces a la semana y lee filosofía, clásica no la derroición a partir del XIX.
> 
> De nada.



5 días ya curra de operario imagino o similar, y aún va levantar pollas como haces tú, ladrillo subnormal.


----------



## Mariomachine (14 Abr 2022)

grom dijo:


> Te explico:
> El BCE compra deuda a los gobiernos imprimiendo dinero, esa deuda financia, en el caso español, un gigantesco deficit que el psoe emplea en engordar sus redes clientelares.
> 
> Que siquiera os atrevais a hacer estas preguntas indica el nivel del españolito medio.
> Sanchez sabe perfectamente que sois retrasados mentales.



Wow me dejas de piedra con tu explicación.
Mil matices, pero ponemos que te lo compro. Ahora, y siempre desde mi posición como retrasado mental ¿Que tiene que ver el deficit público con la inflación? 
Explícamelo para que lo pueda entender un retrasado "españolito medio sin nivel" presumible votante del psoe.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Cambia el trabajo por estudiar. Y múdate a madrid o barcelona y apúntate a grupos de ciclismo, cocina, baile o lo que sea que te guste.



O hacer voluntariado. Hay ancianos solos que necesitan a alguien que les haga la compra, o que charle con ellos un rato. Personas enfermas que necesitan compañía o consuelo, etc. Si es que solo pensáis en vosotros.


----------



## Tronio (14 Abr 2022)

Abusos laborales,la vida da tantas vueltas..


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (14 Abr 2022)

Eso solo le pasa al sector productivo de la sociedad, ínfima minoría. El resto viven bastante mejor del cuento (trabajos prescindibles o directamente parasitarios).


----------



## Eremita (14 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy curro de 14 a 22, te levantas por la mañana y ya estás pensando que en un rato vuelves al remo.
> Cuando salga a las 22 estaré cansado de la paliza en el curro y volveré a casa.
> Pensar en la cena y en la peli que voy a ver por la noche es el ùnico incentivo del día.
> Por supuesto, no me espera ninguna mujer que me reciba a besos y me pregunte "qué tal el día".
> ...



Los primeros años cuesta un poco, pero ya te irás acostumbrando. Es una mera cuestión de tiempo, cuando te vayan bajando los niveles de energía, te resultará más llevadero trabajar, no te preocupes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Eso solo le pasa al sector productivo de la sociedad, ínfima minoría. El resto viven bastante mejor del cuento (trabajos prescindibles o directamente parasitarios).



La sociedad sería mucho más productiva si los ambientes laborales fuesen más sanos. Pero Satanás llenó todo de psicópatas y la gente normal está agotada de tanto mal rollo. Más que del trabajo en sí, la gente normal está agotada y quemada de los malos rollos.


----------



## greg_house (14 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La sociedad sería mucho más productiva si los ambientes laborales fuesen más sanos. Pero Satanás llenó todo de psicópatas y la gente normal está agotada de tanto mal rollo. Más que del trabajo en sí, la gente normal está agotada y quemada de los malos rollos.



Toda la razón


----------



## OYeah (14 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La sociedad sería mucho más productiva si los ambientes laborales fuesen más sanos. Pero Satanás llenó todo de psicópatas y la gente normal está agotada de tanto mal rollo. Más que del trabajo en sí, la gente normal está agotada y quemada de los malos rollos.




De Satanás nada. Parece mentira que sigamos siempre con lo mismo en este foro.

Es el tipo de sociedad que hemos adoptado/nos ha hecho adoptar el mundo anglo. Individualista y materialista. Los psicópatas tienen el campo abonado.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> De Satanás nada. Parece mentira que sigamos siempre con lo mismo en este foro.
> 
> Es el tipo de sociedad que hemos adoptado/nos ha hecho adoptar el mundo anglo. Individualista y materialista. Los psicópatas tienen el campo abonado.



Una cosa es el materialismo y el individualismo y otra la psicopatía.


----------



## OYeah (14 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Una cosa es el materialismo y el individualismo y otra la psicopatía.




Los psicópatas son materialistas absolutos, e individualistas absolutos.


----------



## Ricohombre (14 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Como te he dicho antes un rentista vive literalmente de "tener" y no de "hacer".



Si. Pero no entiendo que tiene eso de malo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Los primeros años cuesta un poco, pero ya te irás acostumbrando. Es una mera cuestión de tiempo, cuando te vayan bajando los niveles de energía, te resultará más llevadero trabajar, no te preocupes.



Me ha pasado al revés, cada año me cuesta más hacerlo porque soy más consciente de la estafa del trabajo en ambientes laborales infernales llenos de psicópatas obsesionados con explotar al pringadete a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que ya no te da para casi nada.


----------



## Eremita (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me ha pasado al revés, cada año me cuesta más hacerlo porque soy más consciente de la estafa del trabajo en ambientes laborales infernales llenos de psicópatas obsesionados con explotar al pringadete a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que ya no te da para casi nada.



Creo que tengo la solución. Necesitas un trabajo mucho peor. Más duro, más horas, más lejos, peor horario, peores mamíferos currando a tu lado, peores jefes, peor pagado. Con este truco tan sencillo, añoraras lo que antes despreciabas.
Ahora en serio, si no te gusta tu trabajo, haz porque te guste, al menos un poco, saca lo positivo que pueda tener, porque vas a estar más tiempo trabajando que con tu pareja (el que la tenga), y convertirte en un amargado o deprimido, solo te perjudica a ti.


----------



## remosinganas (15 Abr 2022)

y encima quieren comer 3 veces al dia...


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> y encima quieren comer 3 veces al dia...



Hace dos días me echaron la bronca por estar quieto en mi puesto, quieren empleados dedicados que se dejen la piel en la empresa.
Por 8 horas te dan un descanso de 20 minutos, ojo con pasarte del tiempo.


----------



## Ponix (15 Abr 2022)

Da gracias que no te atizan con un látigo.


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Da gracias que no te atizan con un látigo.



Ahora libro dos días, me mandaron un whatsapp, que si por favor podía ir el sábado a trabajar de 12 a 21, les dije que no y me escriben: Gracias por tu colaboración.


----------



## OYeah (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro dos días, me mandaron un whatsapp, que si por favor podía ir el sábado a trabajar de 12 a 21, les dije que no y me escriben: Gracias por tu colaboración.




¿Y en qué trabajas?


----------



## Galvani (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro dos días, me mandaron un whatsapp, que si por favor podía ir el sábado a trabajar de 12 a 21, les dije que no y me escriben: Gracias por tu colaboración.



Trabajas en una empresa típica. No hay elección. Sal de allí. Y lo de siempre... Los trabajadores son peor que los jefes.


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Trabajas en una empresa típica. No hay elección. Sal de allí. Y lo de siempre... Los trabajadores son peor que los jefes.



Me gustaría que me despidieran, pero con indemnización.
Estoy haciendo el mínimo y ponen malas caras, me dicen que rinda más pero no me despiden.
Lo ideal sería un despido objetivo o disciplinario difícil de demostrar por su parte, luego demando y es un despido improcedente fácil.
Pero no me echan, el ambiente cada vez está más tenso, quieren esclavos corriendo de lado a lado dejándose la piel en la galera.
Muchos compañeros lo hacen porque tienen miedo de perder su puesto, y aún así se llevan broncas injustas por tonterías.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Abr 2022)

Hostelería? O fábrica?


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hostelería? O fábrica?



Se parece a una fábrica pero no es una fábrica.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (15 Abr 2022)

Es que no comprendes que estamos aqui para pagar impuestos?
Es que no ves que cuando mueras pagarás el 21% de IVA de la factura del sepelio?
Incluso, despues de muertos pagaremos impuestos..
Dá igual ser Español que de la otra punta del mundo, pagmos impuestos igualmente.

El que muere, deja de pagar impuestos y deja el paso libre a otros ingenuos


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (15 Abr 2022)

Es el precio que se paga por comprar cosas. Compramos cosas con tiempo de vida, cuantas mas cosas compramos mas tiempo de trabajo y menos tiempo de vida. Gracias que existe la muerte, para poner fin a estas y otras cosas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo que tu Fargo, me emparejaría con la cualquier gorda de tu entorno, y tendría larvas con ella. El problema es que verás que la vida en pareja con una mujer fiel, no es lo que te han vendido en el netflix, lo cual tendrías el riesgo de derroerte más y desencantarte de la raza humana aún más.
> 
> Las larvas son el motor emocional del 90% de remeros. Eso es así. Si no puedes llevar una vida bohemia y frugal sin trabajar o vivir de rentas, mentalízate que estarás toda la vida remando. Por tanto, no hay mejor motivación psicológica que tener bocas que alimentar o hipotecas que pagar, te olvidas de tu ego y te centras en ser empujacarritos carapadre maximus. El menor de tus problemas será tener que levantarte a las 7 de la mañana o aguantar al compañero que estás deseando cortarle la cabeza con una motosierra. Es más, con el paso del tiempo, desearás permanecer en el trabajo más tiempo, con tal de no estar aguantando los lloros de tus larvas y a la pesada de tu mujera.
> 
> Entenderás la vida paco hezpañola en todo su esplendor, miles de individuos derroídos en vida acudiendo al bar PEPE CUENCA para ahogar sus penas después de salir del curro.



Buen consejo

Si tienes una heridita en el dedo que te escuece, rómpete una pierna y así se te olvida la molestia del dedo


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me gustaría que me despidieran, pero con indemnización.
> Estoy haciendo el mínimo y ponen malas caras, me dicen que rinda más pero no me despiden.
> Lo ideal sería un despido objetivo o disciplinario difícil de demostrar por su parte, luego demando y es un despido improcedente fácil.
> Pero no me echan, el ambiente cada vez está más tenso, quieren esclavos corriendo de lado a lado dejándose la piel en la galera.
> Muchos compañeros lo hacen porque tienen miedo de perder su puesto, y aún así se llevan broncas injustas por tonterías.



No te van a echar a no ser que tengan pruebas palpables de despido disciplinario

Lo que suelen hacer en esos casos las empresas, es machacarte psicológicamente para que te vayas tú y no pagarte indemnización por despido

Lo he visto mil veces, es la práctica habitual


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Abr 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo que tu Fargo, me emparejaría con la cualquier gorda de tu entorno, y tendría larvas con ella.



Usted quiere que yo me suicide, admítalo de una vez. Solo le ha faltado recomendar un Citroen Xara Picasso color nevera.


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No te van a echar a no ser que tengan pruebas palpables de despido disciplinario
> 
> Lo que suelen hacer en esos casos las empresas, es machacarte psicológicamente para que te vayas tú y no pagarte indemnización por despido
> 
> Lo he visto mil veces, es la práctica habitual





Fargo dijo:


> Me gustaría que me despidieran, pero con indemnización.
> Estoy haciendo el mínimo y ponen malas caras, me dicen que rinda más pero no me despiden.
> Lo ideal sería un despido objetivo o disciplinario difícil de demostrar por su parte, luego demando y es un despido improcedente fácil.
> Pero no me echan, el ambiente cada vez está más tenso, quieren esclavos corriendo de lado a lado dejándose la piel en la galera.
> Muchos compañeros lo hacen porque tienen miedo de perder su puesto, y aún así se llevan broncas injustas por tonterías.



Hacer que te despidan es fácil, hay que ser un auténtico impresentable en todos los aspectos inimaginables, tratar a encargados y jefes como a una mierda, denunciarles por absolutamente todo, cógete los reglamentos de seguridad y prevención de riesgos laborales y comprueba que esté todo en orden y lo que esté mal demanda, seguro que hay muchos fallos, si ves a alguien que se va después de la jornada o llega antes denuncia a trabajo, crea muy mal ambiente, grita, pon reguetón a toda leche, duchate en la peor colonia de todo el supermercado, no solo no trabajes sino que procura entorpecer el trabajo de los demás, etc


----------



## McNulty (15 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Buen consejo
> 
> Si tienes una heridita en el dedo que te escuece, rómpete una pierna y así se te olvida la molestia del dedo



Se lo decía porque puedo intuir bien el perfil de persona que es Fargo, un tío trabajador, conservador en sus costumbres y que quiere tener una vida lo más ordenada posible, en todos los aspectos. Hay mucha gente joven así en el foro que anda muy perdida, en medio de un mundo feminazi que no logran entender del todo, han hecho lo que les han dicho desde pequeños, y se encuentran que su vida no es lo que siempre vieron en las películas americanas. Siguen pensando que la única forma de vida óptima es la de formar una familia, tener hijos y patatín patatán, que al fin y al cabo es lo que han visto en sus padres, lo cual no es nada raro.

Creo que es una solución viable para muchos. Tener un proyecto familiar hace que te concentres en los tuyos y su supervivencia, y dejes las especulaciones existenciales a un lado.


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No te van a echar a no ser que tengan pruebas palpables de despido disciplinario
> 
> Lo que suelen hacer en esos casos las empresas, es machacarte psicológicamente para que te vayas tú y no pagarte indemnización por despido
> 
> Lo he visto mil veces, es la práctica habitual



Ahora que lo dice, en los 5 años que llevo mi empresa ha hecho muy pocos despidos.
La mayoría se han ido sin indemnización, me consta que llamaron a un compañero a la oficina, supuestamente para despedirle.
La empresa quería que firmara una baja voluntaria, el compañero se negó y aún sigue trabajando.


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hacer que te despidan es fácil, hay que ser un auténtico impresentable en todos los aspectos inimaginables, tratar a encargados y jefes como a una mierda, denunciarles por absolutamente todo, cógete los reglamentos de seguridad y prevención de riesgos laborales y comprueba que esté todo en orden y lo que esté mal demanda, seguro que hay muchos fallos, si ves a alguien que se va después de la jornada o llega antes denuncia a trabajo, crea muy mal ambiente, grita, pon reguetón a toda leche, duchate en la peor colonia de todo el supermercado, no solo no trabajes sino que procura entorpecer el trabajo de los demás, etc



Me cae ustec bien, recuerdo muy bien en otro hilo que describió su situación laboral y su plan de futuro

Yo también aconsejo a los foreros que sufran de estas mierds en el trabajo que actúen a la ofensiva con cabeza y frialdad, con emails, fotos y pruebas de los chanchus de los superiores, que por lo general suelen ser abundantes y fáciles de obtener.

Yo antes aguantaba calladito la mierda que me echaban encima, no sean idiotas, y pasen a la ofensiva, con cabeza eso sí y calculando los pasos, ya veréis como os van dejando tranquilos.... hasta lo encontrareis divertido, sobretodo si son subnormales como era en mi caso

Hay que dar lo que se recibe, es nutritivo


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hacer que te despidan es fácil, hay que ser un auténtico impresentable en todos los aspectos inimaginables, *tratar a encargados y jefes como a una mierda*,



Es decir, que empiece a tratarlos como ellos tratan a sus empleados.
Si lo estás haciendo bien, los cabrones se quedan plantados y se ponen a buscarte fallos.
Desde que les dije que iba a limitarme a hacer mis horas y no iba a hacer más horas extras (no las estaban pagando todas) este marcaje ha ido a más.


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora que lo dice, en los 5 años que llevo mi empresa ha hecho muy pocos despidos.
> La mayoría se han ido sin indemnización, me consta que llamaron a un compañero a la oficina, supuestamente para despedirle.
> La empresa quería que firmara una baja voluntaria, el compañero se negó y aún sigue trabajando.



En la mayoría de empresas es así, por eso les jode que le hagas la guerra sin perder los papeles

Achantarte y tragar es lo que ellos quieren

Si tu empresa es una subcontrata, una buena táctica es que te ganes al cliente con tu trabajo, y que por otro lado hacerle ver que cuando hay un mal servicio es por culpa de tus jefes

Hay mil maneras de dejarlos mal, mientras tú quedas bien y tú mismo te das publicidad para encontrar otro trabajo


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Alguno que haya conseguido ser despedido de un curro de mierda con indemnización?
Cómo lo hicisteis?


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno que haya conseguido ser despedido de un curro de mierda con indemnización?
> Cómo lo hicisteis?



A mi me han despedido de todos lados con indemnización, básicamente es ser un vago integral nivel funcionario, lo que te entre por un oído que te salga por el otro, comportarse como un macarra ante los encargados (les jode muchísimo que te rías de ellos en su cara), denuncias a la empresa... me sale natural como si fuera un don pero no es tan difícil.


----------



## Mariomachine (15 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Si. Pero no entiendo que tiene eso de malo.



Pues mira, te lo explico. La economía al final se basa en cosas materiales a las que asignamos valor, bienes y servicios _producidos_ y luego intercambiados por dinero qué es reserva de valor. Si uno no produce nada y aún así tiene ingresos (que provienen de bienes de capital ya amortizados) ¿de dónde salen? De lo que producen los demás.


----------



## larios357 (15 Abr 2022)

esto es el infierno, pastillas , drogas y putas


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> me sale natural como si fuera un don pero no es tan difícil



Es un don porque la mayoría de empleados lo intenta cuando el jefe empieza a explotarles con malas formas, pero muy pocos trabajadores lo consiguen.
Casi siempre gana el jefe abusón en estas batallas.
Por ejemplo, que responderías si un jefecillo aunque lo estés haciendo bien te dice:
"Bizarroff hazlo más rápido, ofrece un mejor servicio".


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se parece a una fábrica pero no es una fábrica.



Vale. Producción será. 

Te compadezco


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es un don porque la mayoría de empleados lo intenta cuando el jefe empieza a explotarles con malas formas, pero muy pocos trabajadores lo consiguen.
> Casi siempre gana el jefe abusón en estas batallas.
> Por ejemplo, que responderías si un jefecillo aunque lo estés haciendo bien te dice:
> "Bizarroff hazlo más rápido, ofrece un mejor servicio".



Contestaría "hacerlo más rápido no puedo, pero si puedo hacerlo más lento" y luego me descojonaria vivo


----------



## Murray's (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno que haya conseguido ser despedido de un curro de mierda con indemnización?
> Cómo lo hicisteis?




Contestarle al jefe sin llegar a las manos ante cualquier orden o chuleria, llegar tarde, pillar bajas ...bajar la productividad o hacerlo mal, en definitiva perrear ... te despiden fijo

Aún asi suelen retenerte por joderte, pero por eso hay que aguantar un poco y ser paciente.


----------



## Kbkubito (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Drogas,alcohol,putas,comida.....


----------



## Pizti (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Y los ratos libres los aprovechas? 
Si la respuesta es que no, tienes lo que te mereces.


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Y los ratos libres los aprovechas?
> Si la respuesta es que no, tienes lo que te mereces.



Aprovecho lo que puedo, el problema es cuando sales reventado del curro y ya no tienes ganas de hacer nada, y sabes que en pocas horas coges otra vez el remo.
Aún así intento poner de mi parte y hacer un poco de gym, ir a correr, pelis, libros...
Es lo que me mantiene cuerdo, a jornada completa un curro de mierda te acaba pasando factura.
Yo antes era un tipo alegre y ligoncete, el trabajo me ha quitado las ganas de vivir.
Aquello te va minando la moral y ya estoy hasta los cojones, he ahorrado algo de dinero y voy a enfrentarme a esos abusones hasta que uno de los dos caiga.
Este hilo me ha servido de terapia, gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones y ánimo a los que estéis en la misma situación.
Únicamente el que ha pasado por ahí sabrá de lo que estoy hablando.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (15 Abr 2022)

Los boomers han aguantado esta mierda de vida porque:
A-El negocio era suyo y no tenian al jefe presionando.
B-Habian menos clientes.
C-Ahora hacemos el trabajo que hacian 3 personas antes.
D-Llegaban a casa y su mujer les tenia la comida preparada, la ropa limpia y solo se habian de preocupar de ocio y descansar.
E- No tenian que competir en tiempos de producción con los chinos (puta globalización).


----------



## El gostoso (15 Abr 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Los boomers han aguantado esta mierda de vida porque:
> A-El negocio era suyo y no tenian al jefe presionando.
> B-Habian menos clientes.
> C-Ahora hacemos el trabajo que hacian 3 personas antes.
> ...



Bienes inmuebles, esperanza en el futuro, comunidad similar y homogénea.


Y muchas más cosas.


----------



## ShellShock (15 Abr 2022)

Se aguanta porque se tiene familia que mantener. Si no le iban a dar mucho por culo a este puto país lleno de parásitos. Iba a pagar los sueldecitos de los funcivagos, las paguitas de los moronegros, y el keroseno del Falcon SU PUTA MADRE.

Con esta última generacion de currantes, los que ahora están en la veintena y la mayoría sin novia estable o mujer, se va a venir todo abajo en cuanto mueran sus padres y ellos se vean con 40-50 años sin ningún lazo familiar que les motive a partirse el espinazo currando. Y bien que harán con dejar que todo reviente ya de una puta vez. Hasta los cojones de que los ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA se lleven más de la mitad del fruto que produce mi esfuerzo.

Si yo no tuviese familia directa dependiente de mí, te aseguro al 100% que no estaría aquí pagando las putas y la coca de otros. Y me alegraría ver reventar todo esto.


----------



## El pichín<3 (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo, cuanto dinero tienes ahorrado con 33 años?


----------



## larios357 (15 Abr 2022)

Que ratos, si te dice que esta deslomado, y ni si quiera llega para techo y cuenco algo falla, si no me extraña que nadie quiera remar, a tomar por culo los de las pagitas y los chiringuitos,


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Fargo, cuanto dinero tienes ahorrado con 33 años?



Joder, sí que se ha vuelto popular el hilo, hasta Broncano ha aparecido por aquí.
Pues lo que he podido, hijo. Unos 45000.
Me da para retirarme un par de años de los curros de mierda, recuperar un poco la espalda y los pies.
No se me ocurre mejor inversión que comprar tiempo, aunque antes o después se acabará y tendría que volver a las galeras.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Buen consejo
> 
> Si tienes una heridita en el dedo que te escuece, rómpete una pierna y así se te olvida la molestia del dedo



Si no fuera por lo trágico de la situación, tu comentario daría para desternillarse de la risa.
Al menos un poco de humor, que nunca viene mal. Se agradece.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, sí que se ha vuelto popular el hilo, hasta Broncano ha aparecido por aquí.
> Pues lo que he podido, hijo. Unos 45000.
> Me da para retirarme un par de años de los curros de mierda, recuperar un poco la espalda y los pies.
> No se me ocurre mejor inversión que comprar tiempo, aunque antes o después se acabará y tendría que volver a las galeras.
> Si me llamara Hassan o Mamadou, otro gallo cantaría.



Con eso cómprate una casa de campo e intenta vivir de manera espartana. Tal vez sea tu estilo.
No los gastes de mala manera. Invierte en un techo. Te ahorrarás alquileres y podrás hacer algo en un pueblo. Con el techo pagado, para comida puedes sacar haciendo chapuzas o trabajando solo algunas horas al mes. A veces contratan gente para desbrozar fincas o para hacer trabajos de jardinería y similares.


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Con eso cómprate una casa de campo e intenta vivir de manera espartana.



No sé que vivienda voy a comprar con ese dinero, además me quedaría otra vez sin nada, obligado a aceptar el primer curro de mierda que me surja, igual o peor que el que tengo ahora.
El gobierno quiere que el español blanco heterosexual no deje de pagar impuestos deslomándose por un cuenco de arroz.
Los ahorros me dan algo de margen, la opción más sensata es seguir de casapapi y que el dinero se vaya gastando poco a poco.
Un mes sin curro es un mes de libertad en estos tiempos duros, así lo veo yo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No sé que vivienda voy a comprar con ese dinero, además me quedaría otra vez sin nada, obligado a aceptar el primer curro de mierda que me surja, igual o peor que el que tengo ahora.
> El gobierno quiere que el español blanco heterosexual no deje de pagar impuestos deslomándose por un cuenco de arroz.
> Los ahorros me dan algo de margen, la opción más sensata es seguir de casapapi y que el dinero se vaya gastando poco a poco.
> Un mes sin curro de mierda es un mes de libertad, así lo veo yo.



¿Pero tú has visto los anuncios de casas rurales en portales de vivienda?
Hay casas decentes en pueblos pequeños por 40 mil euros.
Sí, tienes que invertir todos tus ahorros, pero dejas de pagar alquiler.
Para comer vas tirando con curros de algunas horas a la semana.

Mira esta:



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96772501/


----------



## Fargo (15 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Con esta última generacion de currantes, los que ahora están en la veintena y la mayoría sin novia estable o mujer, se va a venir todo abajo en cuanto mueran sus padres y ellos se vean con 40-50 años sin ningún lazo familiar que les motive a partirse el espinazo currando. Y bien que harán con dejar que todo reviente ya de una puta vez. Hasta los cojones de que los ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA se lleven más de la mitad del fruto que produce mi esfuerzo.



Este señor ha dado en el clavo, es justo mi situación. Ese razonamiento no deja de venirme a la mente cuando estoy en el coche a punto de entrar a la galera.
Tiene usted mis respetos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bueno, el primer paso es que me despidan del curro.
> Quiero sacarle una indemnización a esos abusones, es lo mínimo que se merecen.



Supongo que hacer que te despidan no es difícil. Basta con que no conspires, no cotillees, no le hagas la ola a los psicópatas de turno, no putees a nadie, seas educado, ... Vamos, que basta que te comportes con integridad, honestidad y máximo respeto por valores y principios morales y por los demás. Hoy en día solo trepan los jetas, chupapo ..., narcisistas y similares. Así que basta que seas un ser humano decente.

Por lo demás, aquí tienes otra casa que no está nada mal.



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/27754281/


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> esto es el infierno, pastillas , drogas y putas



La gente tira con lo que puede, tengo compañeros de 50 años totalmente derroídos.
Dicen que son muy mayores para encontrar otro empleo.


----------



## larios357 (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La gente tira con lo que puede, tengo compañeros de 50 años totalmente derroídos.
> Dicen que son muy mayores para encontrar otro empleo.



Pues cerca de los 50 yo también derrotado, hace mucho, pero vas tirando , puta vida , te engañas pero salimos con las cartas marcadas y no hay nada


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Alguno que se vaya de putas para desconectar del curro?
Recomendáis esta opción?


----------



## larios357 (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Con eso cómprate una casa de campo e intenta vivir de manera espartana. Tal vez sea tu estilo.
> No los gastes de mala manera. Invierte en un techo. Te ahorrarás alquileres y podrás hacer algo en un pueblo. Con el techo pagado, para comida puedes sacar haciendo chapuzas o trabajando solo algunas horas al mes. A veces contratan gente para desbrozar fincas o para hacer trabajos de jardinería y similares.



Que no es lo mismo tener una casa donde te de la gana si tienes ingresos, porque con 4 gallinas y el huerto no se vive si tienes hijos como conejos y a ver quien los mantiene. Todo una estafa egoísta y punto. Que uno solo vive pero no se arregla nada, mierda de sociedad, que traen hijos para remar y que le ayuden, si no tienes donde caerte muerto no traigas más esclavos a este estercolero

Pd, perdón te he citado y he puesto lo que me ha dado


----------



## larios357 (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno que se vaya de putas para desconectar del curro?
> Recomendáis esta opción?



Si te vale si, a mi no me arregla el vacío de soledad, no me hace nada estar con alguien que no siente nada ni yo por ella. Pero para quien tenga todo puede valer


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Si te vale si, a mi no me arregla el vacío de soledad, no me hace nada estar con alguien que no siente nada ni yo por ella. Pero para quien tenga todo puede valer



Lo de las putas yo lo vería como una masajista que te hace un masaje placentero en el rabo.
Buscar amor o llenar un vacío ahí no se me ocurriría, la clave es dar con una buena masajista que sea agraciada y te trabaje bien "los puntos de presión", todo de mutuo acuerdo, le pagas por el masaje y te despides educadamente.
Si la chica era joven y guapa en persona, fue educada y te trabajó bien los bajos, se puede repetir.
Imagino que ella también querrá repetir si fuiste un cliente educado y le diste pasta.
Lo único bueno del remo es que te da pasta fresca para gastar.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Abr 2022)

La gente nada en ansiolíticos y antidepresivos, es así como aguantan.
No hay otro modo.


----------



## ShellShock (16 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente nada en ansiolíticos y antidepresivos, es así como aguantan.
> No hay otro modo.



Están los que se chutan y se dan a otros vicios y estamos los que lo aguantamos todo por la familia.

Yo no me meto nada, pero es verdad que estoy hasta las pelotas de todo ya. Pero cuando digo hasta las pelotas es hasta las pelotas. Que de no ser por la familia estaría ya ejerciendo la violencia física, vamos. El odio que tengo hacia los rojos, políticos y todo tipo de paguiteros que viven de mi sudor ya no se va a aplacar si no es con derramamiento de la sangre de los parásitos.


----------



## DarkNight (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Sois idiotas los remeros. Yo llevo desde 2015 levantandome a las 12h muchos dias y he sacado 50000 euros aprox al Estado. En RGIs e IMV. Somos mas inteligente s que vosotros sin duda. Haz lo que yo y deja de llorar


----------



## Sr. Breve (16 Abr 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Los boomers han aguantado esta mierda de vida porque:
> A-El negocio era suyo y no tenian al jefe presionando.
> B-Habian menos clientes.
> C-Ahora hacemos el trabajo que hacian 3 personas antes.
> ...



F- La tendencia era a mejor en todo. Las crisis eran puntuales y se acababa remontando. Ahora es al revés, hay repuntes al alza que duran poco, y luego se acaba peor que antes del repunte


----------



## Sr. Breve (16 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente nada en ansiolíticos y antidepresivos, es así como aguantan.
> No hay otro modo.



Muchas veces me pregunto como estará esta gente de la cabeza cuando sean viejos


----------



## CocoVin (16 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Muchas veces me pregunto como estará esta gente de la cabeza cuando sean viejos



No van a llegar a viejo.
Yo creo que la mayoría lo tienen asumido.


----------



## Pizti (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aprovecho lo que puedo, el problema es cuando sales reventado del curro y ya no tienes ganas de hacer nada, y sabes que en pocas horas coges otra vez al remo.
> Aún así intento poner de mi parte y hacer un poco de gym, ir a correr, pelis, libros...
> Es lo que me mantiene cuerdo, a jornada completa un curro de mierda te acaba pasando factura.
> Yo antes era un tipo alegre y ligoncete, el trabajo me ha quitado las ganas de vivir.
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente. 

Yo estuve trabajando jornada partida, doce horitas fuera de casa todos los días.
Llegaba a casa y lo último que me apetecía era "cuidarme un poco" con deporte y buenos alimentos, más las gilipolleces que debía aguantar en casa.

Así de lunes a viernes, y luego el fin de borrachera y lo que cayese. Una espiral muy autodestructiva.

Pasos a seguir: 
1. Buscar el mismo trabajo más cerca. La gente ve "normal" pegarse dos horas de trayecto solo para llegar al trabajo y otras dos para volver. Hay casos que trabajando en algo peor como un McDonald's Les compensaría más que pegarse semejante palizon diario. Pero claro, para eso hay que cambiar el chip de "eske me pagan tanto" y contalibizar las horas de trayecto, que se hacen gratis en muchos casos, como parte del trabajo. También podemos plantearnos otro curro si odiamos el trabajo que tenemos. 
2. Utilizar el tiempo ganado en el punto anterior para nosotros, de forma positiva: si llegamos muy reventados una siesta, de 30min máximo, puede ayudar. Siempre y cuando lo siguiente que hagamos sea una actividad productiva. Desde un largo paseo para relajarnos, pensar, ver un poco de monte o lo que tengamos cerca, correr unos sprints + barras, nadar (si es en la playa mejor aún), skate, patinar, pesas, artes marciales, deportes de equipo, etc.
3. Los días que estemos aún con agujetas podemos utilizar este tiempo para nuestros hobbies/proyectos, dependiendo prioridad: aprender un idioma, mejorar en algo que nos apasiona como pinchar música o tocar la guitarra, dibujar, escribir, ver el capítulo de la serie que nos ha enganchado, echar unas partidas. 
4. Siempre comer sano. Comamos las veces que comamos, que sea decente y no nos deje tirados al día siguiente como pizzas o kebab. Un menú del día en un bar que nos guste es preferible que llevarse un taper mierdero, hecho sin ganas, y comer junto a toda la gentuza que nos rodea durante toda la jornada (además de ser la única forma de que respeten nuestro descanso, pues no estaremos cerca para que nos rompan las pelotas, ni cogeremos el teléfono, por supuesto). Preferible comida ligera a la noche para dormir lo mejor posible.
5. Leer un libro antes de dormir. Nada mejor para que te entre el sueño, por muy entretenido que sea. De paso trabajamos la imaginación, evadimos la realidad sin hacernos daño, y contemplamos cuestiones que no kos habíamos planteado o frases con cierta genialidad que nos harán pensar. 
6. Acostarnos a una hora razonable, todos los días. Independientemente de que haya "conquis" o cualquier otra basura para borregos en la tele. A estas alturas uno ya debería haber dejado de ver la tele y leer la prensa. Salvo que tenga una cena importante con la novia, familia o amigos, el descanso es prioridad. La hora de levantarnos va a ser la misma, nos guste o no. Acostarnos tarde solo nos va a cabrear a la mañana cuando nos despertemos sin haber descansado lo necesario. 
7. Dormir bien. No hay cosa que más dificulte el día que empezarlo sin un descanso adecuado previo. Esto es importantisimo. Y todo lo anterior va muy enfocado a que este punto se cumpla. 
8. La alarma debería sonar una vez, y si acaso, otra vez con un marjen den 5 minutos. Es increíble las gilipolleces que hace la gente para despertarse.
Veamos unos ejemplos:
A) Me tengo que levantar a las 7 para llegar a tiempo al curro a las 8, bien aseado, etc.
Voy a poner la primera alarma a las 5 "para hacer ejercicio" y la segunda a las 6, para levantarme realmente.
Esto que os cuento es verídico. Lo hizo una novia con la que estuve. 
Yo, que estaba durmiendo al lado, a los 10 minutos de verla que no se levantaba, terminé echandola de la puta cama y prohibiendole entrar de nuevo hasta que fuese de noche. Como quien echa a un perro del sofá, tła cuál. Vaya si hizo ejercicio la hija de puta retrasada. Todo el día de morros, si, pero me lo agradeció a la tarde. Desde entonces, mientras duró la cosa, no hubo más sesiones matutinas de gilipollismo.
B) me tengo que levantar a las 7 y media para entrar a las 9. Mi sueño está tan jodido que no me fio ni de ser capaz de levantarme, asike pongo como 10 alarmas, empezando desde las 6 
Tal cual hace (si, aún lo hace), un amigo mío. Los puntos anteriores se los ha planteado y los ha cumplido cundo me lo he llevado a hacer deporte, pero telita.

Viendo estas cosas no me sorprendería que haya tarados por ahí que se jodan la fase Rem como si nada.

Espero que os sirva. Un saludo


----------



## opilano (16 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Están los que se chutan y se dan a otros vicios y estamos los que lo aguantamos todo por la familia.
> 
> Yo no me meto nada, pero es verdad que estoy hasta las pelotas de todo ya. Pero cuando digo hasta las pelotas es hasta las pelotas. Que de no ser por la familia estaría ya ejerciendo la violencia física, vamos. El odio que tengo hacia los rojos, políticos y todo tipo de paguiteros que viven de mi sudor ya no se va a aplacar si no es con derramamiento de la sangre de los parásitos.



Si dejas de remar, dejarás de llorar.


----------



## ShellShock (16 Abr 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Si dejas de remar, dejarás de llorar.



El problema es cuando tienes familia que mantener. A los hombres blancos heterosexuales no musulmanes no nos dan paguitas por la cara.


----------



## greg_house (16 Abr 2022)

El l problema es ver que la gente honrada se ha convertido en esclava-idiota 

El Propio sistema te roba para mantener a escoria, después para derecho , tú al final de la lista


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Sois idiotas los remeros. Yo llevo desde 2015 levantandome a las 12h muchos dias y he sacado 50000 euros aprox al Estado. En RGIs e IMV. Somos mas inteligente s que vosotros sin duda. Haz lo que yo y deja de llorar



Cómo consigues el IMV si no tienes piso pagado donde vivas tú solo, y en casa de tus padres langosta entran ingresos?
Pagando un alquiler o hipoteca no te da con el IMV para subsistir tú solo, y el gobierno LO SABE.
Por eso uno de los requisitos para cobrarlo es que no entren otros ingresos en esa casa donde estás viviendo.
Otra opción sería pedir una paguita por minusvalía, tendría que ser del 33% para que te den algo, del 65% te dan algo más. En mi caso no tengo ninguna, habría que echarle cuento al asunto.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A mi me han despedido de todos lados con indemnización, básicamente es ser un vago integral nivel funcionario, lo que te entre por un oído que te salga por el otro, comportarse como un macarra ante los encargados (les jode muchísimo que te rías de ellos en su cara), denuncias a la empresa... me sale natural como si fuera un don pero no es tan difícil.



No cuentas con que no son sólo jefes. Los propios compañeros se pondrán de parte de ellos y te joderan entre todos. Aunque es verdad que van a por el honrado.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No cuentas con que no son sólo jefes. Los propios compañeros se pondrán de parte de ellos y te joderan entre todos. Aunque es verdad que van a por el honrado.



Los que más daño hacen son los compañeros ascendidos a encargadillos.
Los jefes los usan como perros de pelea para que les echen la bronca al esclavo que no está rindiendo a tope.
Ese mismo compañero que antes de ser ascendido se quejaba del maltrato de los jefes ahora es un maltratador que no quiere perder su puesto de encargadillo.


----------



## Tonimn (16 Abr 2022)

Yo antes padecía la muerte en vida:

De martes a domingo era: Transporte público de pie, trabajar de pie a más de 45 grados, transporte público de pie, dormir 1h, transporte publico de pie, trabajar de pie a más de 45 grados, transporte público de pie, dormir 6h... Y en los trayectos durmiendo de pie con la cancioncita Camino de la cama de Siniestro Total sin parar de sonar una y otra vez...

Nunca más. Prefiero mil veces el tele trabajo, trabajar solo, erradicar jornadas partidas y trayectos, ser mi jefe... Me siento vivo, aunque gane la mitad. Lo otro me habría supuesto la muerte, envejecimiento prematuro... (los ex colegas que veo que siguen vivos y sin amputaciones por trabajar exhaustos parecen mucho mayores que yo)


----------



## Tonimn (16 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La gente nada en ansiolíticos y antidepresivos, es así como aguantan.
> No hay otro modo.



Sí, o alcoholizados, cocainómanos, adictos al café...
Luego para que pidas una prestación de las muchas que hay y ver que en todas pone "requisito indispensable no estar trabajando"


----------



## Ricohombre (16 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Pues mira, te lo explico. La economía al final se basa en cosas materiales a las que asignamos valor, bienes y servicios _producidos_ y luego intercambiados por dinero qué es reserva de valor. Si uno no produce nada y aún así tiene ingresos (que provienen de bienes de capital ya amortizados) ¿de dónde salen? De lo que producen los demás.



No sé, a mi lo que dices me parece un juicio de valor, con la misma validez que afirmar lo contrario. _Tener_, _poseer_, _explotar_ son verbos, verbos que implican acción, el que tiene algo y de este algo saca dinero no es improductivo, la cosa habla por si misma, si fueran improductivos no sacaría nada. Un terrateniente que obtiene rentas de su propiedad, o un rentista que vive de su cartera de valores o de los inmuebles que alquila (descontando la actividad que supone administrar un patrimonio) puede parecer mas o menos antipático, inútil o entregado a la molicie, pero ¿Cuál es la alternativa?


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Si dejas de remar, dejarás de llorar.



En ello estoy, amigo.
Pero no quiero irme yo, que les salga gratis y pongan a otro pobre diablo.
Quiero que me paguen una indemnización por despido, es lo mínimo que se merecen esos abusones.
Y lo único que les molesta realmente, cuando tienen que soltar algo más que el cuenco de arroz que pagan a sus esclavos.
Si pueden reducen el personal al máximo para que uno haga el trabajo de tres, lanzan a sus encargadillos a por ti como perros de pelea para que rindas a tope.
Los jefes de cualquier empresa gorda no nos ven como personas, sino como burros de carga a los que explotar todo lo que se dejen.
Cuando se te rompe la espalda o te da un ictus por el estrés ponen a otro y aquí no ha pasado nada, ellos siguen haciendo las mismas prácticas.
La mayoría dejan mi curro con una baja voluntaria.
Es lo que les gusta a ellos, explotarte hasta que te vayas gratis.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

larios357 dijo:


> Que no es lo mismo tener una casa donde te de la gana si tienes ingresos, porque con 4 gallinas y el huerto no se vive si tienes hijos como conejos y a ver quien los mantiene. Todo una estafa egoísta y punto. Que uno solo vive pero no se arregla nada, mierda de sociedad, que traen hijos para remar y que le ayuden, si no tienes donde caerte muerto no traigas más esclavos a este estercolero
> 
> Pd, perdón te he citado y he puesto lo que me ha dado



Es que lo que cuenta no tiene mucho que ver con el contenido de mi post.
El OP creo que no tiene hijos. Así que, tal vez pueda vivir con algunas horas de curro por semana y un huerto, si compra casa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En ello estoy, amigo.
> Pero no quiero irme yo, que les salga gratis y pongan a otro pobre diablo.
> Quiero que me paguen una indemnización por despido, es lo mínimo que se merecen esos abusones explotadores.
> Y lo único que les molesta realmente, cuando tienen que soltar algo más que el cuenco de arroz que pagan a sus esclavos.
> ...



En una empresa donde estuve despidieron al jefe de producción (que a veces se encargaba de la parte de calidad), a un técnico de laboratorio y a una chica que estaba en alternancia (una semana en el trabajo y una semana en formación), y contrataron a un ingeniero para que hiciera el trabajo de esos tres, o dos y medio para ser más precisos. Y ojo, porque esos 2,5 no daban hecho todo y tenían los controles de cubas electrolíticas atrasados, y pretendían que el nuevo hiciera todo por la mitad de sueldo que tenía el jefe de producción que era el que más carga de trabajo llevaba.
Resultado: el nuevo no duró ni tres meses. Se fue echando chispas. Al cabo de unos meses descubrió que ni le habían pagado la seguridad social.
Encima el ambiente, pésimo. Unos malos rollos de flipar.
Volvieron a contratar a otro, que duró otros pocos meses. Y luego a una chica, que no podía con pesos de más de 5 kg. Y así hasta media docena. No sé si siguen contratando gente cada dos o tres meses. Hace tiempo que les perdí la pista.
El dueño endeudado hasta las cejas con una fábrica que había comprado por un millón de euros, cuando en realidad no valía ni 50 000 euros.
Es lo que tiene no tener ni idea.
Eso es lo que te encuentras.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pretendían que el nuevo hiciera todo por la mitad de sueldo que tenía el jefe de producción que era el que más carga de trabajo llevaba.
> Resultado: el nuevo no duró ni tres meses. Se fue echando chispas. Al cabo de unos meses descubrió que ni le habían pagado la seguridad social.



Ya te digo yo que les dio totalmente igual.
Si se va gratis por baja voluntaria, les da igual.
Hasta habrán abierto una botella de vino ese día para celebrarlo, otro que explotamos por un cuenco de arroz y luego se va gratis.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que les dio totalmente igual.
> Si se va gratis por baja voluntaria, les da igual.
> Hasta habrán abierto una botella de vino ese día para celebrarlo, otro que explotamos por un cuenco de arroz y luego se va gratis.



Ese consiguió que le firmaran un despido. Les dijo que si no le despedían, empezaba a cogerse bajas, que estaba muy estresado y que ya ni dormía.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Tyler Durden hablando de nosotros, los que mantenemos el chiringuito remando todo el día en las galeras por un cuenco de arroz.
Yo también estoy muy cabreado, si el sistema trata así a los que lo mantienen va a seguir remando su puta madre.
Tirar de ahorros, paguitas y chapuzas "en b" llevando una vida austera de perfil bajo, o te pasarás la mayor parte de tu vida en galeras mientras te chillan por un sueldo de mierda.
Un día te mueres y ahí se acabó tu historia, entre turno y turno de trabajo agotador.
Desde que pueda me largo y que les pague otro la fiesta haciendo las tareas ingratas que ellos no quieren hacer.
Os animo a hacer lo mismo los que podáis, este país es un circo de injusticias y prefiero que caiga antes que seguir manteniéndolo con el sudor de mi frente.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En ello estoy, amigo.
> Pero no quiero irme yo, que les salga gratis y pongan a otro pobre diablo.
> Quiero que me paguen una indemnización por despido, es lo mínimo que se merecen esos abusones.
> Y lo único que les molesta realmente, cuando tienen que soltar algo más que el cuenco de arroz que pagan a sus esclavos.
> ...



Te equivocas. Para cualquier empresa eres un burro de carga. He trabajado en familiares y son terribles. 

Lo que puedes hacer es intentar darte de baja si te la da el médico alegando acoso si es que lo hacen y tienes pruebas o anotaciones de ello. Y despues denunciarlo. Si no te deben mucha pasta te echarán. 

Ten en cuenta que mientras seas un poco productivo y no un pasao no te van a echar. Les cuesta un huevo echarte. Lo normal es acoso aunque te tengan que pagar 300 euros. No es el dinero, es que son unos hijos de puta.

No merece la pena aguantar por dos chavos. Puedes acabar muy jodido.


----------



## Orooo (16 Abr 2022)

Rema que las cosas de lo sosiáh no se pagan solas.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (16 Abr 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> REMA HIJOPUTA REMA



Eso resume cada trimestre. RPC. Remar, pagar, callar.


----------



## DarkNight (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo consigues el IMV si no tienes piso pagado donde vivas tú solo, y en casa de tus padres langosta entran ingresos?
> Pagando un alquiler o hipoteca no te da con el IMV para subsistir tú solo, y el gobierno LO SABE.
> Por eso uno de los requisitos para cobrarlo es que no entren otros ingresos en esa casa donde estás viviendo.
> Otra opción sería pedir una paguita por minusvalía, tendría que ser del 33% para que te den algo, del 65% te dan algo más. En mi caso no tengo ninguna, habría que echarle cuento al asunto.



Vivo en un piso familiar, solo. Empadronate solo. Si te empadronas en la casa donde están empadronados los papis o cualquier familiar con NOMINA, no te lo darán.

Yo no pago alquiler, por eso ahorré toda esa pasta

Ha habido temporadas que he estado fuera viviendo de alquiler. Durante esos meses no ahorraba nada, logicamente


----------



## opilano (16 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> El problema es cuando tienes familia que mantener. A los hombres blancos heterosexuales no musulmanes no nos dan paguitas por la cara.



Se puede.


----------



## opilano (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En ello estoy, amigo.
> Pero no quiero irme yo, que les salga gratis y pongan a otro pobre diablo.
> Quiero que me paguen una indemnización por despido, es lo mínimo que se merecen esos abusones.
> Y lo único que les molesta realmente, cuando tienen que soltar algo más que el cuenco de arroz que pagan a sus esclavos.
> ...



Eres un tío digno. Ni un paso atrás.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que mientras seas un poco productivo y no un pasao no te van a echar. Les cuesta un huevo echarte.



Esto es con lo que voy a jugar ahora.
Voy a bajar mi ritmo de trabajo al mínimo, si me dicen algo o mandan a sus encargadillos perros de pelea a por mí para que haga el trabajo de 3 les diré:
"Yo estoy en mi puesto haciendo mi función, más rápido no puedo ir".
"Yo estoy en mi puesto haciendo mi función, más rápido no puedo ir".
"Yo estoy en mi puesto haciendo mi función, más rápido no puedo ir".
Y así cada vez que vengan, hasta que se vuelvan locos y me echen. Si no me echan sigo tocándome las pelotas.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> El Propio sistema te roba para mantener a escoria, después para derecho , tú al final de la lista



Es raro que no haya más remeros que suelten el remo.
Lo que yo veo en mi trabajo: la mayoría asumen que tienen que remar hasta los 65 y punto, no levantan la cabeza ni se cuestionan nada.
Yo suelo preguntar cuánto es el tiempo máximo que han estado en el paro y la mayoría no ha parado o han estado 6 meses como mucho.
La cultura de remar como un mulo toda la vida en empresas de mierda está muy arraigada.
Los que más se quejan del curro dicen que no lo dejarían hasta que tengan otro trabajo, así llevan años con el mismo discurso.
Incluso uno que tiene 54 años y un piso ya pagado, le dije que por qué no se pillaba la paga de los 52 años y dejaba el remo, pues el tipo ni sabía que existía esa paga.
"Voy a buscarlo en google", me dijo.
Meses después, ahí sigue remando. Se quiere jubilar a los 65.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es raro que no haya más remeros que suelten el remo.
> Lo que yo veo en mi trabajo: la mayoría asumen que tienen que remar hasta los 65 y punto, no levantan la cabeza ni se cuestionan nada.
> Yo suelo preguntar cuánto es el tiempo máximo que han estado en el paro y la mayoría no ha parado o han estado 6 meses como mucho.
> La cultura de remar como un mulo toda la vida en empresas de mierda está muy arraigada.
> ...



A ver. Hay gente que es inmune a los malos ambientes o no le afectan.
Yo he conocido gente que disfruta la toxicidad. Suelen ser personas tóxicas que se sienten bien rodeados de otros como ellos. Y se defienden bien en esos lodazales. Es más, hay gente que no tiene vida fuera de la empresa. De esa también conocí alguna.
Luego ya la sobrecarga de trabajo es otra cosa. Pero hay empresas donde no hay tanta.


----------



## OYeah (16 Abr 2022)

Este hilo es muy troll.

Uno puede irse de un trabajo con la indemnización y el paro simplemente rascándose las pelotas a base de bien. No hay más.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Todavía te falta lo peor, ya verás que risas cuando además de todo lo que has expuesto, el acudir ahí lo veas como un martirio casi imposible de soportar por la mierda que te toca tragar. En ese momento, aunque apenas duermas, la noche pasará en un suspiro de las pocas ganas que tienes de que llegue el momento de iniciar el nuevo día.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Este hilo es muy troll.
> 
> Uno puede irse de un trabajo con la indemnización y el paro simplemente rascándose las pelotas a base de bien. No hay más.



Ojalá fuera troll, amigo.
No funciona así, si eres caro de despedir para la empresa se dedican a intentar explotarte para que hagas el trabajo de 2 personas, decirte que lo estás haciendo mal por muy bien que lo hagas, que trabajes más rápido, te tratan con malas formas....
En definitiva, machacarte psicológicamente para que te vayas tú y les salga gratis.
En mi empresa son unos virtuosos haciendo estas prácticas.
La mayoría se van firmando la baja voluntaria, exceptuando algún despido disciplinario muy fácil de demostrar por la empresa (robo, agresión) para no pagarte un céntimo.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ojalá fuera troll, amigo.
> No funciona así, si eres caro de despedir para la empresa se dedican a intentar explotarte para que hagas el trabajo de 2 personas, no apuntarte todas las horas extra (por eso no les hago ninguna), decirte que lo haces mal por muy bien que lo hagas, decirte que trabajes más rápido, tratarte con malas formas e intentar machacarte psicológicamente para que te vayas tú y les salga gratis.
> En mi empresa son unos virtuosos haciendo estas prácticas.
> La mayoría se van firmando la baja voluntaria, exceptuando algún despido disciplinario muy fácil de demostrar por la empresa (robo, agresión) para no pagarte un céntimo.



Describes el 90% de las empresas de España. O el 97 Y si eres barato también. O te crees que no te hacen mobbing si te tienen que dar 600 euros. Pues claro que sí. ¿Y sabes porqué? Porque es muy difícil de demostrarlo si no son muy tontos. 

Y aunque lo demuestres tiene que ser algo muy bestia o durante mucho mucho tiempo y de llegar a juicio no te creas que les van a encarcelar no... Como mucho una indemnización pírrica aparte de la tuya.

La ley está hecha así. Tu denuncia por todo y gasta pasta y luego te dan lo que te corresponde. O sea que te joden la vida y luego no te dan nada. Ellos siguen a lo suyo y tú en la mierda.

Me río yo del que habla de denunciar, de juicios... Como el de arriba no te proteja ya te puedes ir. Porque vas a gastar pasta, salud y vas a llegar a nada. Si no fuese así no lo harían tanto, pero miedo tienen 0 

Si es acoso sexual a una mujer aún... Pero claro la pena no es igual tampoco que si se lo hace el marido. Ese va a la trena. El empresario no. 

Ahora recuerdo los casos estos de la muerte de dos chavales de 20 años en empresas Paco con máquinas hechas mierda. La pena para un empresario fueron 30000 euros o algo así. Y luego los gilipollas hablan de EEUU, donde por llamar a un negro, negro, le untaron 300000 dólares o más.


----------



## Mariomachine (16 Abr 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No sé, a mi lo que dices me parece un juicio de valor, con la misma validez que afirmar lo contrario. _Tener_, _poseer_, _explotar_ son verbos, verbos que implican acción, el que tiene algo y de este algo saca dinero no es improductivo, la cosa habla por si misma, si fueran improductivos no sacaría nada. Un terrateniente que obtiene rentas de su propiedad, o un rentista que vive de su cartera de valores o de los inmuebles que alquila (descontando la actividad que supone administrar un patrimonio) puede parecer mas o menos antipático, inútil o entregado a la molicie, pero ¿Cuál es la alternativa?



Trabajar? Generar bienes o servicios, general valor vamos y no solo extraer dinero del resto que si son productores. Una cosa es producir lo otro es parasitar.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> La ley está hecha así. Tu denuncia por todo y gasta pasta y luego te dan lo que te corresponde. O sea que te joden la vida y luego no te dan nada. Ellos siguen a lo suyo y tú en la mierda.



Denunciar a una empresa gorda es como tirar una piedra contra un transatlántico, la empresa ni se inmutará y tú palmando pasta y tiempo con papeleos.
Solo demandaría en caso de despido objetivo o disciplinario para que me den el improcedente, si no tienen una buena base es muy difícil demostrarlos para la empresa.


----------



## Galvani (16 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Denunciar a una empresa gorda es como tirar una piedra contra un transatlántico, la empresa ni se inmutará y tú palmando pasta y tiempo con papeleos.
> Solo demandaría en caso de despido objetivo o disciplinario para que me den el improcedente, si no tienen una buena base es muy difícil demostrarlos para la empresa.



Yo sé de uno que le provocaron empujsndole, el respondió con lo mismo y despido disciplinario correcto. Llega un momento que no aguantas y te la lian. No se puede aguantar que te busquen una y otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (16 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Yo sé de uno que le provocaron empujsndole, el respondió con lo mismo y despido disciplinario correcto. Llega un momento que no aguantas y te la lian. No se puede aguantar que te busquen una y otra vez.



Será una bonita batalla en el lodazal de la empresa privada.
Si me voy gratis ganan ellos, si me voy con indemnización gano yo.
Si dejo de ir a trabajar tampoco hay indemnización, por si a alguno se le había ocurrido.
Seguiré yendo a fichar y empezaré a tocarme los huevos como burbujero de bien, inalterable ante sus repetidos intentos de que aumente la velocidad de mis movimientos para ofrecer un mejor servicio.
Lo que gane tocándome las pelotas para la saca hasta que me echen. Van a explotar a su puta madre.
Chavales, evitad la empresa privada a toda costa.


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Los curros de mierda deberían estar mucho mejor pagados para compensar la mierda que tenemos que aguantar.


----------



## Javito Putero (17 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A ver. Hay gente que es inmune a los malos ambientes o no le afectan.
> Yo he conocido gente que disfruta la toxicidad. Suelen ser personas tóxicas que se sienten bien rodeados de otros como ellos. Y se defienden bien en esos lodazales. Es más, hay gente que no tiene vida fuera de la empresa. De esa también conocí alguna.
> Luego ya la sobrecarga de trabajo es otra cosa. Pero hay empresas donde no hay tanta.



A MI EL ambiente toxico me importa una mierda, si al menos puedes responder igual. sobre todo si no hay curro.

lo malo que es que haya mucho curro y casi todo lo tengas que sacar tu TU y las empoderadas se esten tocando el rajote EL RAJOTE con la connivencia de alguna de las jefas que encima se dedican a esparcir mierda sobre ti.


----------



## Javito Putero (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Será una bonita batalla en el lodazal de la empresa privada.
> Si me voy gratis ganan ellos, si me voy con indemnización gano yo.
> Si dejo de ir a trabajar tampoco hay indemnización, por si a alguno se le había ocurrido.
> Seguiré yendo a fichar y empezaré a tocarme los huevos como burbujero de bien, inalterable ante sus repetidos intentos de que aumente la velocidad de mis movimientos para ofrecer un mejor servicio.
> ...



ponte a trabajar en una EMPRESA PUBLICA con mucha empoderada y en la que haya trabajo que hacer.

Es todo mundo por descubrir.

Adivina quién va a hacer todo ese trabajo y quién no.

Si hace falta harás el trabajo de 5 personas, pero tu te vas a partir la puta chepa.


----------



## Ricohombre (17 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Trabajar? Generar bienes o servicios, general valor vamos y no solo extraer dinero del resto que si son productores. Una cosa es producir lo otro es *parasitar*.



Vamos coforero, que ya sabemos de que pie cojeas!


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Hoy me he tocado los huevos en el curro como burbujero de bien, aunque he caído en algo que aprovecho para comentar.
Ver a las chortinas compañeras de curro tonteando con los alfotas durante todo el día también es deprimente.
Otro clavo más en el ataúd del remero del montón, seguro que muchos sabréis de lo que hablo.


----------



## Murray's (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy me he tocado los huevos en el curro como burbujero de bien, aunque he caído en algo que aprovecho para comentar.
> Ver a las chortinas compañeras de curro tonteando con los alfotas durante todo el día también es deprimente.
> Otro clavo más en el ataúd del remero del montón, seguro que muchos sabréis de lo que hablo.




De que curras un Domingo ?

Sanitario....? Policia?


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De que curras un Domingo ?
> 
> Sanitario....? Policia?



No lo digo que he contado muchas cosas fuertes en este hilo y puede haber algún burbujero en la empresa.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (17 Abr 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Cágate en los convencionalismo sociales y simplifica la vida. La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del sistema de trabajo, hoy trabajar en la empresa privada es incompatible con una vida.
> 
> Pero tú tranquilo, que te lo van a arreglar ahora los hijos de perra de Vox!! Con su modelo economico criminal de exprimirte como un limón hasta el día de tu muerte, SIN IMV- JUVILACION A LOS 70- SIN INDENIZACION POR DESPIDO- SIN AYUDAS A LOS MAYORES DE 52 AÑOS-SIN SANIDAD PUBLICA, qué el capitalismo neoliberal es muy bueno para tú salud laboral.
> 
> Aprovéchate de estos hijos de puta de ahora, y pon una vela para que no te pille currando, cuando estos hijos de perra criminales legitimados por sus votontos del PP-VOX pudieran llegar al poder.



Subnormal de mierda, no sé si te has enterado de que quien goberna es la PSOE criminal. Los países que mejor funcionan son aquellos que han eliminado toda la basura socialista de ayuditas y paguiteo, léase Eatados Unidos. De hecho, los Estados que van como un cohete son los republicanos, loa demócratas se están hundiendo en la mierda, como Cacalifornia.

ANORMAL.


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Será una bonita batalla en el lodazal de la empresa privada.
> Si me voy gratis ganan ellos, si me voy con indemnización gano yo.
> Si dejo de ir a trabajar tampoco hay indemnización, por si a alguno se le había ocurrido.
> Seguiré yendo a fichar y empezaré a tocarme los huevos como burbujero de bien, inalterable ante sus repetidos intentos de que aumente la velocidad de mis movimientos para ofrecer un mejor servicio.
> ...



Creo que no tienes aún un acoso grave. Cuando empiecen a buscarte con comentarios, provocarte etc. no vas a aguantar. Y llegarán porque si aguantas suben la presión. Te recomiendo que te empieces a buscar algo ya porque por 4 Chavos te vas a joder la salud. Y si te echan va a ser con una miseria. O vete ya. La salud manda.

Ah y estáis muy equivocados. En la pública puede haber un ambiente muy muy jodido. Aunque si, te pagan lo que toca y no hay esa explotación pero hay mucho hijo puta. Y ahí sí que no te echan o sin un chavo porque la líes.

.


----------



## Xculo (17 Abr 2022)

Lo que más me mola de este foro es que la mayoría sois seres humanos. 
No putos robots como la mayoría de gente con la que trato a diario que ni se plantean una vida sin trabajar 8 putas horas al día.


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Creo que no tienes aún un acoso grave. Cuando empiecen a buscarte con comentarios, provocarte etc. no vas a aguantar. Y llegarán porque si aguantas suben la presión. Te recomiendo que te empieces a buscar algo ya porque por 4 Chavos te vas a joder la salud. Y si te echan va a ser con una miseria. O vete ya. La salud manda.



No me sentiría orgulloso si me voy yo sin sacarles nada, encima si me voy con baja voluntaria ni siquiera tengo derecho a paro.
Al menos será una batalla lucrativa, mientras siga yendo a tocarme los huevos están obligados a seguir pagándome.


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me sentiría orgulloso si me voy yo sin sacarles nada, encima si me voy con baja voluntaria ni siquiera tengo derecho a paro.



Pues te auguro un infierno. Lo siento. Intenta tocarte los huevos pero no muy descarado, que te pueden empezar a sancionar y tendras que reclamar etc. no puedes hacer nada que les joda porque pueden ir a por ti legalmente. Esta hecho para que ellos no pierdan mucho y te quemes antes. Intentar baja por estrés etc. pero tampoco es fácil.


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues te auguro un infierno. Lo siento. Intenta tocarte los huevos pero no muy descarado, que te pueden empezar a sancionar



Sancionar?
Mientras no cobre un céntimo menos...
O también pueden pagarme menos por estas sanciones?


----------



## Can Pistraus (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy me he tocado los huevos en el curro como burbujero de bien, aunque he caído en algo que aprovecho para comentar.
> Ver a las chortinas compañeras de curro tonteando con los alfotas durante todo el día también es deprimente.
> Otro clavo más en el ataúd del remero del montón, seguro que muchos sabréis de lo que hablo.



Cuelgate de la farola que alumbra tu parte de la calle, puedes usar un cinturón, por ejemplo.
No es troleo.


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Cuelgate de la farola que alumbra tu parte de la calle, puedes usar un cinturón, por ejemplo.
> No es troleo.



Te perderías un buen forero, y lo sabes.


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sancionar?
> Mientras no cobre un céntimo menos...
> O también pueden pagarme menos por estas sanciones?



No tiene porqué.

Más que sanciones son como amonestaciones, en plan tarjeta amarilla. Si llegas a 3 por ejemplo, ahi ya te pueden despedir perfectamente


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sancionar?
> Mientras no cobre un céntimo menos...
> O también pueden pagarme menos por estas sanciones?



Sin empleo y sueldo digo. No suelen hacerlo pero podrían si cometes faltas tipificadas en convenio. Si te insultan y tú insultas o empujan y tú empujas es motivo de despido disciplinario y luego vete a juicio. Si bajas rendimiento notablemente también pueden aplicartelo etc. Como quieran que te vayas vas a tener que aguantar mucho.


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No tiene porqué.
> 
> Más que sanciones son como amonestaciones, en plan tarjeta amarilla. Si llegas a 3 por ejemplo, ahi ya te pueden despedir perfectamente



No. Pueden perfectamente aplicar días sin permiso y sueldo pero no suelen. Eso que dices también.


----------



## Can Pistraus (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te perderías un buen forero, y lo sabes.



Hasta ayer, no había entrado al foro en....6 meses? No recuerdo. Igual, no tengo por costumbre seguir a foreros cuck. Selección natural y esas cosas.


----------



## Fargo (17 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Sin empleo y sueldo digo. No suelen hacerlo pero podrían si cometes faltas tipificadas en convenio.



El otro día sancionaron a uno por no llevar la mascarilla fp2 que proporciona la empresa, llevaba la típica quirúrgica que llevan los médicos.
A ver qué pasa el día 20, estos son capaces de dejar las mascarillas obligatorias.


----------



## OYeah (17 Abr 2022)

Que dejes de dar por culo, hacer que te tiren es bien sencillo. Llega tarde todos lso dias, punto.


----------



## OYeah (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Despido disciplinario, sin indemnización. Hasta luego.




Falso. A tomar por culo.


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Despido disciplinario, sin indemnización. Hasta luego.



Que? Que le han despedido?


----------



## hartman (17 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



alguien ha de pagar a los mohameds, a los kulungueles , armas para ucrania, mascarillas para aristocratas y talleres de como pintarte el toto.
yo porque vivo con mis padres y me obligan sino tiraba el puto remo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> alguien ha de pagar a los mohameds, a los kulungueles , armas para ucrania, mascarillas para aristocratas y talleres de como pintarte el toto.
> yo porque vivo con mis padres y me obligan sino tiraba el puto remo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Abr 2022)

Chavales, hoy entro a las 06, la vida del remero.


----------



## opilano (18 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Será una bonita batalla en el lodazal de la empresa privada.
> Si me voy gratis ganan ellos, si me voy con indemnización gano yo.
> Si dejo de ir a trabajar tampoco hay indemnización, por si a alguno se le había ocurrido.
> Seguiré yendo a fichar y empezaré a tocarme los huevos como burbujero de bien, inalterable ante sus repetidos intentos de que aumente la velocidad de mis movimientos para ofrecer un mejor servicio.
> ...



Si les calzas una baja de 18 meses previa al despido, lo bordas.
Dale una vuelta, seguro que se te ocurre algo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Abr 2022)

Hoy fiché, me toqué los cojones todo el turno y me marché sin mirar atrás.
Día que me toco los cojones y no me pongo de mal humor, gano yo.
Día que no me toco los cojones y me pongo de mal humor, ganan ellos.
Por lo tanto HOY gané yo, pequeñas victorias del remero que saben a gloria.
Mañana será otro día, pondré todo de mi parte para tocarme los cojones pero bien contra viento y marea de los explotadores corporativos, prometo ser un gran impresentable, el típico que llega, cobra y se va.
Modus operandi de funci en la empresa privada MANDA.
Tocarse los cojones hasta que te echen MANDA.
*Ya no les doy el mejor servicio que puedo hacer, les doy el servicio que se merecen.*


----------



## Fargo (18 Abr 2022)

El miedo a perder el empleo es lo que hace que el remero se achante y trague más mierda de la que debería.
Si un trabajador no tiene miedo, no se dejará explotar por ninguna empresa.
Como decían en Blade Runner...







Tristemente, muchos cipotecados y con bocas que alimentar ya no les queda otra que aceptar la primera oferta de mierda que les venga en un mercado de escasez laboral, y se aferrarán a ella durante muchos años, aunque el trabajo y las condiciones sean una putísima mierda.
Esto lo veo yo todos los días, a muchos solo les falta echarse a llorar.


----------



## Fargo (18 Abr 2022)

Huid de la carrera de la rata los que podáis, yo mañana curro de 14 a 23.
Me levanto por la mañana y ya estoy pensando que en un rato tengo que vestirme para ir a remar.
El turno de tarde yo lo llamaría de otra forma: vivir para trabajar.


----------



## _______ (18 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Huid de la carrera de la rata los que podáis, yo mañana curro de 14 a 23.
> Me levanto por la mañana y ya estoy pensando que en un rato tengo que vestirme para ir a remar.
> El turno de tarde yo lo llamaría de otra forma: vivir para trabajar.



Llevo 8 años sin trabajar huyendo de la carrera de la rata, cobrando eso sí, e invirtiendo, y creeme es otra carrera de la rata.

No hay nda como ir a hacer algo que te satisfaga


----------



## Fargo (18 Abr 2022)

Mi trabajo es físico de "machaca", no se puede hacer desde casa.
Esto te va a hacer gracia, a veces los compañeros bromeamos con pedir el teletrabajo. Algunos dicen, "yaa y qué más"?
Lo vemos como otro nivel, algo inalcanzable que uno solo puede decir de coña, como comprarnos un barco o un ferrari...
Está muy arraigada la idea de que el dinero solo se puede sacar yendo a un sitio a fichar 165 horas al mes repartidas en turnos extenuantes de 8 horas y pocos días libres.
Enhorabuena por tu situación, ya quisieramos muchos.


----------



## kokod (19 Abr 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Sois idiotas los remeros. Yo llevo desde 2015 levantandome a las 12h muchos dias y he sacado 50000 euros aprox al Estado. En RGIs e IMV. Somos mas inteligente s que vosotros sin duda. Haz lo que yo y deja de llorar



Hombre yo tanto no le he sacado al Estado  , aunque por mi parte lo complemento con mis trabajitos ya que con la RGI no te da para vivir..., hace 8 años por mi parte te llamaría escoria o garrapata del Estado, pero una vez que uno madura y ve, paguitas a menas y a funcivagos, el Falcon, los aplausos de las 8, etc, etc... dice: Que reme su puta madre yo también quiero mi tajada.


----------



## Poseidón (19 Abr 2022)

Tengo una mierda de trabajo, pero comparado con los vuestros es casi de funci de ventanilla. Hoy ni me manche, ni sude, ni me estrese.

Tambien tengo que admitir que cada dia me implico menos y miento mas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tengo una mierda de trabajo, pero comparado con los vuestros es casi de funci de ventanilla. Hoy ni me manche, ni sude, ni me estrese.
> 
> Tambien tengo que admitir que cada dia me implico menos y miento mas.



Esos son los mejores. Donde no tengas que hacer casi nada y trates con la mínima gente posible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Llevo 8 años sin trabajar huyendo de la carrera de la rata, cobrando eso sí, e invirtiendo, y creeme es otra carrera de la rata.
> 
> No hay nda como ir a hacer algo que te satisfaga



Eso no existe. En el momento en el que se convierte en trabajo y tienes obligaciones y horarios, lo acabarás odiando.


----------



## _______ (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso no existe. En el momento en el que se convierte en trabajo y tienes obligaciones y horarios, lo acabarás odiando.



Es bastante cierto pero influye mucho la circunstancias el orden que tengas en tu vida...

Si las circunstancias son tal que tienes que recorrer 40 km y estar en un tugurio pasando calor ofrio y rodeado de hijos de puta gritones y faltones...y además tienes un Charo que te da más trabajo y no te duermes hasta las 00 etc pork estás pensando en todo eso...

Pero si tienes elcurro a 5 - 10minutos en coche vives en un adosado tus compañeros son como alemanes etc...diferente


----------



## Fargo (19 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tengo una mierda de trabajo, pero comparado con los vuestros es casi de funci de ventanilla. Hoy ni me manche, ni sude, ni me estrese.
> 
> Tambien tengo que admitir que cada dia me implico menos y miento mas.



Entonces no tiene usted una mierda de trabajo, me alegro que no tenga que sufrir tanto haciéndolo.
También digo una cosa, tener una buena cabeza capaz de valorar lo bueno, sudar de lo malo y que se lo pase bien sin "quemarse" aunque estê en el infierno es clave para los niveles de amargamiento.
Dos trabajadores parecidos físicamente pueden hacer el mismo trabajo y enfrentarse a la misma mierda, y uno pasarse el día sonriendo y el otro jodidísimo.
Esto lo he visto en mi curro.


----------



## Fargo (19 Abr 2022)

También hay muchos enchufados en la pública, la única valía fue ser hijo de, sobrino de, amigo de la familia x.
Y no soy mozo de almacén, aunque los respeto porque hay que tener muchos cojones para hacer esos turnos de trabajo de forma consecutiva.
Tú con tu culo blando de la oficina no aguantabas ni una semana.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Abr 2022)

Yo hoy he dejado la empresa que me contrató hace poco porque ni el puesto es lo que se habló y se firmó, ni las condiciones y encima trabajando todos los dias 12 horas

No compensa remar


----------



## Poseidón (19 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces no tiene usted una mierda de trabajo, me alegro que no tenga que sufrir tanto haciéndolo.
> También digo una cosa, tener una buena cabeza capaz de valorar lo bueno, sudar de lo malo y que se lo pase bien sin "quemarse" aunque estê en el infierno es clave para los niveles de amargamiento.
> Dos trabajadores parecidos físicamente pueden hacer el mismo trabajo y enfrentarse a la misma mierda, y uno pasarse el día sonriendo y el otro jodidísimo.
> Esto lo he visto en mi curro.



Estoy muy deacuerdo con esto, al principio, hace años, lo pasaba mal porque veia escenas surrealistas (desperdicio de material, compañeros getas, gentuza que busca cargarte sus muertos...) El primer paso fue empezar a ignorar todo para recuperar un poco de salud mental y el ultimo paso desde la pandemia es sudar de todo y escaquearse el mayor tiempo posible. No hay mas.


----------



## Fargo (19 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo hoy he dejado la empresa que me contrató hace poco porque ni el puesto es lo que se habló y se firmó, ni las condiciones y encima trabajando todos los dias 12 horas
> 
> No compensa remar



Enhorabuena, piensa que muchos de los que curran ahí sueñan con hacer algún día lo que tú has hecho hoy.
Hay más trabajos, ahora cobras tu paro y siempre se puede pedir una paguita estudiando los requisitos y echándole algo de cuento para que te la den.
Aquí o follamos todos o la puta (Spain) al río.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, piensa que muchos de los que curran ahí sueñan con hacer algún día lo que tú has hecho hoy.
> Hay más trabajos, ahora cobras tu paro y siempre se puede pedir una paguita estudiando los requisitos y echándole algo de cuento para que te la den.
> Aquí o follamos todos o la puta (Spain) al río.



No, no cobro paro porque me he ido yo.

Pero soy una persona libre, 0 deudas y por suerte, nada me ata a un trabajo para tener que mantener a hijos, charos, pagar coche y demás deudas.

Ser una persona libre hoy en dia lo valoro más que cualquier cosa


----------



## la_trotona (19 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El mundo coporativo es asi, lleno de borregos persiguiendo la zanahoria por un aumento de 100 pavos al mes.
> 
> Recuerdo hace años cuando hice prácticas en una empresa y habia remeros que se quedaban hasta las tantas echando horas extra sin que nadie se las pagase. BRUTAL.
> 
> ...



Imagino que tú no te quedarías ni un minuto más, y estarías mandando CVs como loco.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Abr 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Todos los funcis ya hace un rato largo que han terminado su "jornada laboral". Tu a seguir remando, que en el telediario hay que ensenar que hay minolles de desplazamientos en semana santa.



En muchas convocotarias se quedan sin cubrir unos cuantos puestos, y además ni más ni menos que funcionarios A! y A2, ya sabes, a estudiar para ser como los funcis.


----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En muchas convocotarias se quedan sin cubrir unos cuantos puestos, y además ni más ni menos que funcionarios A! y A2, ya sabes, a estudiar para ser como los funcis.



Yo no quiero ser como un funci. Yo trabajo en otro pais y mis condiciones/salario esta de puta madre en la empresa privada. Lo que yo quiero es que los funcis en Espana se ajusten a la realidad economica del pais.

El circo funcionarial espanol lo cuentas fuera y la gente alucina, sobre todo si despues les comentas las condiciones y sueldos de la privada. Fuera de Espana es justo al reves.


----------



## Coviban (19 Abr 2022)

Me gusta mi trabajo y cuando me aburre me cambio ganando más. Cambio de trabajo cada dos años más o menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Es bastante cierto pero influye mucho la circunstancias el orden que tengas en tu vida...
> 
> Si las circunstancias son tal que tienes que recorrer 40 km y estar en un tugurio pasando calor ofrio y rodeado de hijos de puta gritones y faltones...y además tienes un Charo que te da más trabajo y no te duermes hasta las 00 etc pork estás pensando en todo eso...
> 
> Pero si tienes elcurro a 5 - 10minutos en coche vives en un adosado tus compañeros son como alemanes etc...diferente



Obviamente, pero 1º:la mayoría de la gente no puede elegir, y 2º:lo segundo no es tan maravilloso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces no tiene usted una mierda de trabajo, me alegro que no tenga que sufrir tanto haciéndolo.
> También digo una cosa, tener una buena cabeza capaz de valorar lo bueno, sudar de lo malo y que se lo pase bien sin "quemarse" aunque estê en el infierno es clave para los niveles de amargamiento.
> Dos trabajadores parecidos físicamente pueden hacer el mismo trabajo y enfrentarse a la misma mierda, y uno pasarse el día sonriendo y el otro jodidísimo.
> Esto lo he visto en mi curro.



Pero eso ya tiene que ver con muchas otras cosas, empezando por la mochila que lleva cada uno desde que nace.
Pero sí, si algo he aprendido con los años es a que te la sude casi todo en el trabajo. Pasar las horas que sean lo más tranquilo posible y a tu casita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También hay muchos enchufados en la pública, la única valía fue ser hijo de, sobrino de, amigo de la familia x.
> Y no soy mozo de almacén, aunque los respeto porque hay que tener muchos cojones para hacer esos turnos de trabajo.



En hay-untamientos sin duda. A otros niveles es casi imposible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Yo no quiero ser como un funci. Yo trabajo en otro pais y mis condiciones/salario esta de puta madre en la empresa privada. Lo que yo quiero es que los funcis en Espana se ajusten a la realidad economica del pais.
> 
> El circo funcionarial espanol lo cuentas fuera y la gente alucina, sobre todo si despues les comentas las condiciones y sueldos de la privada. Fuera de Espana es justo al reves.



Pues igual es así precisamente porque la privada es una puta mierda. Si no fuera así poca gente querría trabajar en lo público.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Me gusta mi trabajo y cuando me aburre me cambio ganando más. Cambio de trabajo cada dos años más o menos.



Supongo que serás joven. Cuando dejes de serlo ya no podrás hacerlo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Abr 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...
> 
> Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene



Tenia que ser un punto medio, trabajar 4 o 6 horas diarias como muchisimo.

8h diarias es esclavitud, y luego millones de parados aburridos en casa. Muy mal repartido todo.


----------



## Coviban (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues igual es así precisamente porque la privada es una puta mierda. Si no fuera así poca gente querría trabajar en lo público.



La gente quiere trabajar en lo público para poder estar sin hacer nada y que no le echen.


----------



## Coviban (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que serás joven. Cuando dejes de serlo ya no podrás hacerlo.



Eso es verdad. Llevo así solo 10 años.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Abr 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Yo no quiero ser como un funci. Yo trabajo en otro pais y mis condiciones/salario esta de puta madre en la empresa privada. Lo que yo quiero es que los funcis en Espana se ajusten a la realidad economica del pais.
> 
> El circo funcionarial espanol lo cuentas fuera y la gente alucina, sobre todo si despues les comentas las condiciones y sueldos de la privada. Fuera de Espana es justo al reves.



Y aún así, con esas maravillosas condiciones, como para entrar hay que estudiar un montón, muchas plazas no se cubren. ¿Seguro que en Francia las condiciones de los funcionarios son malísimas, o fuera es sólo los países anglosajones?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (19 Abr 2022)

Focos y semillas. Sino tuviera familia ya estaría a ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Tenia que ser un punto medio, trabajar 4 o 6 horas diarias como muchisimo.
> 
> 8h diarias es esclavitud, y luego millones de parados aburridos en casa. Muy mal repartido todo.



Lo de las 8 horas hace ya años que se debería haber reducido. 6 horas diarias /o 4 días a la semana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> La gente quiere trabajar en lo público para poder estar sin hacer nada y que no le echen.



Obviamente no has trabajado en lo público y solo hablas desde prejuicios. La gente quiere trabajar en lo público porque te ofrece una seguridad (falsa) que en este país no te da lo privado. Ser funcionario es una jaula de oro de la que es casi imposible escapar.


----------



## Coviban (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Obviamente no has trabajado en lo público y solo hablas desde prejuicios. La gente quiere trabajar en lo público porque te ofrece una seguridad (falsa) que en este país no te da lo privado. Ser funcionario es una jaula de oro de la que es casi imposible escapar.



He trabajado en ub equipo con funcivagos. 1 trabajaba y 5 no hacían nada.


----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y aún así, con esas maravillosas condiciones, como para entrar hay que estudiar un montón, muchas plazas no se cubren. ¿Seguro que en Francia las condiciones de los funcionarios son malísimas, o fuera es sólo los países anglosajones?



Mira, yo te estoy hablando de Reino Unido. Vamos a ver si me explico bien: Yo puedo entender que haya puestos de funcionarios para los que pillar plaza sea jodido y que despues este bien remunerado. Yo puedo entender que un medico de la publica tenga su premio, claro que si.

Pero que cojones es esto de los funcis ventanilleros con su "traiga usted manana la fotocopia compulsada del libro de familia", y los hay a cientos de miles, que podrian ser eliminados automatizando la administracion como corresponde. Y esto es solo poner un ejemplo. Pero donde se ha visto que un senior que mueve papeles de una mesa a otra tenga una mutua privada de salud? O que tenga un contrato blindadisimo aunque se toque los huevos a dos manos? O lo que hemos visto durante la pandemia (y lo seguimos viendo), con las charos en los centros de salud cogiendo el telefono media hora al dia?

Venga macho, lo de Espana es indefendible.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Abr 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Mira, yo te estoy hablando de Reino Unido. Vamos a ver si me explico bien: Yo puedo entender que haya puestos de funcionarios para los que pillar plaza sea jodido y que despues este bien remunerado. Yo puedo entender que un medico de la publica tenga su premio, claro que si.
> 
> Pero que cojones es esto de los funcis ventanilleros con su "traiga usted manana la fotocopia compulsada del libro de familia", y los hay a cientos de miles, que podrian ser eliminados automatizando la administracion como corresponde. Y esto es solo poner un ejemplo. Pero donde se ha visto que un senior que mueve papeles de una mesa a otra tenga una mutua privada de salud? O que tenga un contrato blindadisimo aunque se toque los huevos a dos manos? O lo que hemos visto durante la pandemia (y lo seguimos viendo), con las charos en los centros de salud cogiendo el telefono media hora al dia?
> 
> Venga macho, lo de Espana es indefendible.



Hombre, los funcis ventanilleros no son tan necesarios, en lo de la pandemia he podido hacer gestiones del SEPE, y auqnue en una hora no se podía acceder , algo más tarde pude hacerlas sin problemas y sin tener certificados, Se puede sustituir muchos , y de hecho muchos trámites se pueden hacer elebrónicamente, pero la gente reserva los viajes por internet pero no les da la gana hacer los trámites con el estado de forma elect´ronica, así de simple.

Y a mi me parece absurdo lo de poder elegir sanidad privada a un funcionario, sea médico o administrativo, me da igual. Los contratos blindados sé que se dan también en Francia, y muy posiblemente en otros países de Europa como en Italia, no es algo exclusivo de España.


----------



## Fargo (19 Abr 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> La gente quiere trabajar en lo público para poder estar sin hacer nada y que no le echen.



Y para que no te exploten con condiciones esclavistas para conseguir objetivos de producción y el jefe pueda comprarse otro casoplón en la playa, para que no te machaquen psicológicamente a ver si te vas tú y no pagarte un céntimo, para que no se quede una nómina sin pagar y una hora extra sin cobrar, para que no te acosen en tus días libres para que vayas a trabajar, para que no te asignen más funciones de las que te corresponden, para que no pongan a una persona haciendo el trabajo de tres para ahorrar y echarte la bronca porque no lo haces perfecto, para que no te pongan turnos de sol a sol en el cuadrante...
Me parece lógico y normal que la gente quiera huir de esta mierda, muchos incluso prefieren una paguita irrisoria de 500 euros que ir a remar a la privada por 1500.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy fiché, me toqué los cojones todo el turno y me marché sin mirar atrás.
> *Día que me toco los cojones y no me pongo de mal humor, gano yo.
> Día que no me toco los cojones y me pongo de mal humor, ganan ellos.*
> Por lo tanto HOY gané yo, pequeñas victorias del remero que saben a gloria.
> ...



Todo el tiempo que estás allí, ellos ganan, independientemente de si te tocan o no las pelotas.


----------



## Fargo (20 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Todo el tiempo que estás allí, ellos ganan, independientemente de si te tocan o no las pelotas.



No es cierto, a ellos les cuesta dinero tenerme allí. 
Y encima no les rindo. Y encima no me voy, les costaría aún más dinero sacarme de allí.
Créeme, les molesta mucho cuando no pueden explotar a un empleado. 
Mi objetivo es convertirme en un dolor de cabeza para ellos hasta que se cansen y me echen.
De momento no voy mal.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es cierto, a ellos les cuesta dinero tenerme allí.
> Y encima no les rindo. Y encima no me voy, les costaría aún más dinero sacarme de allí.
> Créeme, les molesta mucho cuando no pueden explotar a un empleado.
> Mi objetivo es convertirme en un dolor de cabeza para ellos hasta que se cansen y me echen.
> De momento no voy mal.



El dinero no vale nada hombre, es el tiempo y la salud lo que mas vale, insustituibles e impagables.

Me parece muy bien lo que haces, yo dejé de remar hace 14 años y conmigo nunca pudieron, me decían lo típico, si no te gusta ahí tienes la puerta, y yo le respondía que ya tardaban en echarme, que con mis cojones no iba a poder nadie, y que ojito con putearme, que yo también se.

No se, cuando ven que tienes muchos mas cojones que todos juntos, agachan la cabeza, te dejan en paz y cuando cuadra te chutan.

Me acuerdo que me sancionaron en una empresa por llamar basura al gerente pegando un puñetazo en su mesa. Cuando me dieron el escrito con los 3 días de sanción, me reí de ellos y les dije que que bien, unas mini vacaciones. Después colgué la sanción en los vestuarios para que todo el mundo la viera y para casa.


----------



## Galvani (20 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Haber nacido hijo de.



Otro dicho Paco. Los típicos que dicen los curritos explotados que tragan con todo porque no pueden tener otra vida. Haberte hecho político, funcionario, delincuente... 

Conformistas de mierda.


----------



## Galvani (20 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El dinero no vale nada hombre, es el tiempo y la salud lo que mas vale, insustituibles e impagables.
> 
> Me parece muy bien lo que haces, yo dejé de remar hace 14 años y conmigo nunca pudieron, me decían lo típico, si no te gusta ahí tienes la puerta, y yo le respondía que ya tardaban en echarme, que con mis cojones no iba a poder nadie, y que ojito con putearme, que yo también se.
> 
> ...



Si, y después te hacen una campaña de acoso que no veas. Hombre si te da igual un despido disciplinario...


----------



## Bubble Boy (20 Abr 2022)

François dijo:


> Tendrá que ver algo la vacuna con el agotamiento de la gente? Mi agotamiento viene de serie pero tantos hilos y compañeros diciendo que no aguantan más el ritmo no es normal.



En mi caso yo recuerdo quejas de la gente antes de la pandemia, y fue debido a que quisieron poner la "quinta marcha" para salir de la crisis.


----------



## Galvani (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es cierto, a ellos les cuesta dinero tenerme allí.
> Y encima no les rindo. Y encima no me voy, les costaría aún más dinero sacarme de allí.
> Créeme, les molesta mucho cuando no pueden explotar a un empleado.
> Mi objetivo es convertirme en un dolor de cabeza para ellos hasta que se cansen y me echen.
> De momento no voy mal.



Van a joderte la salud por 4 chavos. Busca otra cosa ya. No te van a pagar un despido así.


----------



## burbuje (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Ya hubiera pagado yo por tener esa vida con la mujer que amé, así que calla la boca de una puta vez, hijo de puta.


----------



## Fargo (20 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Ya hubiera pagado yo por tener esa vida con la mujer que amé, así que calla la boca de una puta vez, hijo de puta.



Ha llegado al hilo un adorador del chocho, mucho habéis tardado.
No hay nada más ridículo en un hombre que llorar por un chocho que ni siquiera era virgen.
Permite que te diga que tú nunca la amaste, solo amabas la visión idealizada que tenías de ella. 
Esa idealización fue más fuerte en tu caso porque en el momento que la conociste eras nuncafollista o pocofollista.
Si hubieras tenido varios coñitos prietos detrás de ti, los cojones te ibas tú a enamorar de nadie.
Tienes el culo blando de la oficina o de pedirle una paguita a tu padre, se nota demasiado en tus lloriqueos por problemas de primer mundo.
Este es un hilo para remeros derroídos que han hecho esfuerzos estoicos durante años, tíos de 30, 40 y 50 años que aguantan ambientes infernales todos los días y te arrancarían la cabeza en un bar si soltaras esa gilipollez.
"Hubiera pagado por tener esa vida", dice.
Le pegáis vosotros o le pego yo?


----------



## Fargo (20 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Otro dicho Paco. Los típicos que dicen los curritos explotados que tragan con todo porque no pueden tener otra vida. Haberte hecho político, funcionario, delincuente...
> 
> Conformistas de mierda.



Tampoco es eso, hombre.
No sabemos las circunstancias de cada uno, a ti te ha ido bien con las oposiciones pero conozco a algún opositor eterno que al final terminó otra vez en curros de mierda porque se quedó sin cash y había que llenar la nevera.
Hay méritos subjetivos, plazas asignadas para interinos, enchufismo y Tribunales de Oposición, no todo es "estudiar para sacar un 10" y con eso ya te lo sacas.


----------



## Galvani (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco es eso, hombre.
> No sabemos las circunstancias de cada uno, a ti te ha ido bien con las oposiciones pero conozco a algún opositor eterno que al final terminó otra vez en curros de mierda porque se quedó sin cash y había que llenar la nevera.
> Hay méritos subjetivos, plazas asignadas para interinos, enchufismo y Tribunales de Oposición, no todo es "estudiar para sacar un 10" y con eso ya te lo sacas.



No es eso lo que digo. Digo el típico que cobra una mierda y es tu compañero y si te quejas de las condiciones dice que te montes tu una empresa etc. Vamos el típico que como para pedir una mejora conjunta. O que se cree que como el paga hipoteca tu tienes que joderte como etc. 

Luego están los listos que como son unos trepas y pelotas se meten en todo y quieren que seas igual. Egoísmo, oportunismo y envidias. 

Y por cierto, también me he tirado en la privada años y en muchos sitios y la gente es igual de ruin en ambos lados.


----------



## Fargo (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Estoy jodidamente igual y tengo 10 primaveras más que tú.
No curro 8 horas, pero lo que hago en la jornada parcial bien equivale a esas 8.

Por lo menos ya me doy cuenta y no hago el imbécil y me deslomo lo justo, y ya no rindo al máximo, fisicamente lo noto ya que estoy menos cansado: Si no les gusta, que me echen a la puta calle.

Yo estoy con una especie de depresión mental que me come el alma.

Y encima.... hice unos estudios y me reactualice para cambiar de GALERA y la idea..... no sé ya si me atrae (PICATECLAS).... cambiar un curro físico de menos de 8h que te da para sobrevivir para acabar 8 o 10h de picateclas... por ¿Un sueldo de mierda y medio al inicio? ¿dos sueldos de mierda después?.

Da todo un asco. Sinceramente... Nunca me atrajeron la idea de los hijos, pero traerlos para que te sustituyan en el remo... vaya hijoputez. 


Lo sé... quitamos las ganas de vivir
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Morototeo (20 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Mira muchacho.. Yo trabaje asi desde los 20 a los 30.. y a los 30 me di de cuenta que esa vida no era para mi. Y me plantee, lo siguiente. SI tengo que trabajar que sea en lo que me guste. Cogi el paro, 1 año y medio, y en ese año y medio me forme, hice varios cursos. Y antes de que se me acabara el paro, estaba trabajando en lo que me gustaba, y de autonomo. Llevo 20 años trabajando en un trabajo, que para mi no es trabajo.. Esa es la clave. Trabajar en algo que mole.. SI te mola enterrar personas, metete enterrador, si te gusta peinar a chicas, metete peluquero, si te gusta pinchar musica, te metes dj.. pero no te metas enterrador si no te gusta, sera tu muerte en vida.. (joder que mal queda eso).


----------



## Morototeo (20 Abr 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Jajajaja, y como putada de colofón, encima tienes que dar gracias de poder ejercer de remero
> Porque no ofrecen más opciones
> No puedes comprarte un trozo de tierra, hacerte una casa, y vivir del campo, porque no te van a dejar
> Y si te quedas sin curro, estas jodido, porque no podrás pagar los impuestos que cada vez suben más, ni podrás pagarte la comida, cada vez más cara, ni la luz, ni el agua
> ...



No te van a dejar no... cuando lo exponga, siempre habra troles que le quitaran la idea... Yo lo hice, y mis amigos hace 15 años me dijeron que estaba loco, vender un piso en zaragoza en una de las mejores zonas, procedente de herencia, para comprar casa, con granja y tierras en la muga con Soria.. Si, si.. estaba loco, y lo sigo estando.. Pero mis amigos, estan igual que el chaval este que ha abierto el post. Ahora cuando vienen algun fin de semana con los niños a nuestra casa, se les nota la envidia que les sale por las orejas.. por las orejas.. En las videollamadas del confinamiento, ellos hablaban desde el zulo, yo siempre las cogía estando en el monte. Llega un momento en la vida de las personas, que tienen que buscar eso, calidad de vida, y yo lo tenia claro, mis hijas vivirían en el campo.


----------



## Morototeo (20 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Y a los 50 que vas a pillar? Una paguita?



De los 50 a los 70, es cuando realmente hay que ahorrar, bien para tus hijas, o bien para ti, si vives mas de 70 tacos.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Reconozco que a veces me afecta trabajar con chortinas, verlas ahí tan inalcanzables marcando culito con los pantalones del curro mientras tontean con los alfas y jefecillos.
Otra tortura para el remero, aguantar eso diariamente en tu turno de trabajo.
Y para ti no hay NADA, un cuenco de arroz por tus servicios.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Up nocturno muy derroyente


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Abr 2022)

Pues vaya cuadrilla nos hemos juntado aqui.... si estuvieramos juntos nos tomamos unas birras.



Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que a veces me afecta trabajar con chortinas, verlas ahí tan inalcanzables marcando culito con los pantalones del curro mientras tontean con los alfas y jefecillos.
> Otra tortura más para el remero, aguantar eso diariamente en tu turno de trabajo.
> Y para ti no hay NADA, un cuenco de arroz por tus servicios.



Lo único que te puedo decir es que pasa del entorno laboral. Vas a currar no a hacer amigos ni novias ni ostias.

Ves, haces lo que puedes de tus derroyentes funciones, te piras y punto y si un día estás más cansado... ves más despacio,

Yo hasta que trate de cambiar de galera, procuro en mi curro esforzarme lo justo para
sacar los mínimos adelante y punto.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Coviban (21 Abr 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Mira muchacho.. Yo trabaje asi desde los 20 a los 30.. y a los 30 me di de cuenta que esa vida no era para mi. Y me plantee, lo siguiente. SI tengo que trabajar que sea en lo que me guste. Cogi el paro, 1 año y medio, y en ese año y medio me forme, hice varios cursos. Y antes de que se me acabara el paro, estaba trabajando en lo que me gustaba, y de autonomo. Llevo 20 años trabajando en un trabajo, que para mi no es trabajo.. Esa es la clave. Trabajar en algo que mole.. SI te mola enterrar personas, metete enterrador, si te gusta peinar a chicas, metete peluquero, si te gusta pinchar musica, te metes dj.. pero no te metas enterrador si no te gusta, sera tu muerte en vida.. (joder que mal queda eso).



Si no es mucho preguntar. ¿En que trabajas? No encuentro mi vocación.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Abr 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Si no es mucho preguntar. ¿En que trabajas? No encuentro mi vocación.



autónomo, dado de alta en varios Iaes (Agricultura no mucha, pero suficiente, ganadería también un poco, y donde mas facturamos es en una tienda online que no tiene nada que ver con sector primario). 
Ser mi propio jefe, era lo que mas quería. YO TENIA MI TEORIA, que si quería matarme a trabajar, solamente lo haría por mi, por mis niñas, y no por nadie que me tocara los cojones.


----------



## Guepardo (21 Abr 2022)

Remar ya no compensa


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que a veces me afecta trabajar con chortinas, verlas ahí tan inalcanzables marcando culito con los pantalones del curro mientras tontean con los alfas y jefecillos.
> Otra tortura más para el remero, aguantar eso diariamente en tu turno de trabajo.
> Y para ti no hay NADA, un cuenco de arroz por tus servicios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031987




Joder, si ves que hay algo de buen rollo dile de quedar a tomar algo, como mucho te dirá que no puede o tiene novio , el que quiere algo es lo que hay , eso de jefecillos y alfas no siempre es asi porque suelen estar pillados ya y son un imposible para estas tias que los quiere cazar


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Joder, *si ves que hay algo de buen rollo dile de quedar a tomar algo, como mucho te dirá que no puede o tiene novio* , el que quiere algo es lo que hay , eso de jefecillos y alfas no siempre es asi porque suelen estar pillados ya y son un imposible para estas tias que los quiere cazar



En el curro no me la juego, te la pueden liar pero bien.
Y no solo eso, como te rechace una del curro lo proclamará a los cuatro vientos los años que te queden ahí, contándoselo a las nuevas, tratándote desde ese momento con superioridad:
"Este me tiró la caña y le dije que no jajaja".
Recuerda que estamos en España y trabajamos con divas españolas.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Abr 2022)

No tienes ni puta idea del mundo en el que vives.


----------



## amanciortera (21 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro no me la juego, te la pueden liar pero bien.
> Y no solo eso, como te rechace una del curro lo proclamará a los cuatro vientos los años que te queden ahí, contándoselo a las nuevas, tratándote desde ese momento con superioridad:
> "Este me tiró la caña y le dije que no jajaja".
> Recuerda que estamos en España y trabajamos con divas españolas.



Haces bien, las compañeras de trabajo TODAS PUTAS


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Abr 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Haces bien, las compañeras de trabajo TODAS PUTAS



a su comentario le sobra "las compañeras de trabajo"


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Estoy jodidamente igual y tengo 10 primaveras más que tú.
> No curro 8 horas, pero lo que hago en la jornada parcial bien equivale a esas 8.
> 
> Por lo menos ya me doy cuenta y no hago el imbécil y me deslomo lo justo, y ya no rindo al máximo, fisicamente lo noto ya que estoy menos cansado: Si no les gusta, que me echen a la puta calle.
> ...



Casi mejor vivir como un vagabundo paguitero, tener los grilletes de la privada puestos te limita muchísimo, nuestro espíritu libre sabe que eso no está bien.
Habéis visto a los animales del circo?
Los explotan y les dan drogas para tenerlos adormecidos y no se rebelen contra sus amos, acatando todas sus órdenes con obediencia e infelicidad, si el animal está lento le dan con un palo para que vaya más rápido.
Llega un momento que el animal se acostumbra a este trato y ya no se rebela, le dan un cubo de comida y le dejan salir de la jaula un par de días a la semana pero no se escapa, se ha vuelto servil y vuelve puntual a la jaula.
Mientras tanto el empresario del circo forrándose, paseándose de buen humor y descansado al lado de sus animales, mientras les exige de malas formas que rindan más.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Abr 2022)

Mi mujer ha venido en la pausa de teletrabajo diciendo que nada más empezar la jornada laboral, su jefa le ha echado la charla. Es muy triste tener que aguantar eso a los 50 años. Menos mal que me tiene a mí para sacarla para siempre de la carrera de la rata a la que no consigue ver una salida.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Abr 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Mi mujer ha venido en la pausa de teletrabajo diciendo que nada más empezar la jornada laboral, su jefa le ha echado la charla. Es muy triste tener que aguantar eso a los 50 años. Menos mal que me tiene a mí para sacarla para siempre de la carrera de la rata a la que no consigue ver una salida.



Es lo peor de trabajar para alguien.. lo peor. Yo no se como la gente aguanta a encargados, jefes, superiores o demás.. Para mi es un autentico bullying lo que hacen muchos jefes. Quizá esa sea la razón por la que me metí autónomo, y no ninguna otra. Tener libertad las 24 horas del dia, los 31 dias del mes, para organizarte como quieras, para hacer lo que quieras.


----------



## Poseidón (21 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que a veces me afecta trabajar con chortinas, verlas ahí tan inalcanzables marcando culito con los pantalones del curro mientras tontean con los alfas y jefecillos.
> Otra tortura para el remero, aguantar eso diariamente en tu turno de trabajo.
> Y para ti no hay NADA, un cuenco de arroz por tus servicios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031987



Trabajas en el mercadona? Tan mal estais ahi? Mas de una vez me plantee intentar entrar por los sueldos, aunque conocidos me dijeron que no merecia la pena ya que te explotaban...


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Trabajas en el mercadona? Tan mal estais ahi? Mas de una vez me plantee intentar entrar por los sueldos, aunque conocidos me dijeron que no merecia la pena ya que te explotaban...



No hombre, era una foto parecida para que veáis a lo que me enfrento.
El pantalón de la empresa es de ese estilo, se les marca todo a las muy putas.


----------



## _______ (21 Abr 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Es lo peor de trabajar para alguien.. lo peor. Yo no se como la gente aguanta a encargados, jefes, superiores o demás.. Para mi es un autentico bullying lo que hacen muchos jefes. Quizá esa sea la razón por la que me metí autónomo, y no ninguna otra. Tener libertad las 24 horas del dia, los 31 dias del mes, para organizarte como quieras, para hacer lo que quieras.



Es por el resto de la comodidad, uno aguanta toda esa basura no solo charla y "parenting" o bullying siblono o menos sibilino... Sino la Charocracia el borreguismo... SE AGUANTA TODO ESO y luego hay que encajar el resto de tu vida en todo lo que eso implica...la comodidad es que te dicen lo que hacer te pagan y eres una hormiga en una máquina 

Pero si se elige ser tu propio jefe es tener que asumir mucha responsabilidad de todo lo que implica no solo llevar un negocio burocracia problema que surgen...ya no es esperar a que la empresa u otras hormigas solucionen esa parte...tiene k estar tu ahí y eso son horas muchas veces y hay que sabe llevarlo con el resto de tu vida... Y luego el empezar...nadie garantiza el exito


----------



## Guepardo (21 Abr 2022)

Yo no remo, imv + renta autonómica, bono social de luz y agua, bonos de comida y de combustible.

Y me saco algo limpiando huertas, pintando lo que me apetezca, hago deporte tengo fibra, coche, moto, lo último en tecnología, casa y la comida no me falta, como como un Rey.

No vale la pena remar para pagar el sueldo el alquiler y transporte, y tiempo y Salud…..

Vivir en el pueblo manda.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Yo no remo, imv + renta autonómica, bono social de luz y agua, bonos de comida y de combustible.
> 
> Y me saco algo limpiando huertas, pintando lo que me apetezca, hago deporte tengo fibra, coche, moto, lo último en tecnología, casa y la comida no me falta, como como un Rey.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor que haces, amigo.
Hay que desplumar al Gobierno, en la privada muchos estamos haciendo el gilipollas para mantener un sistema que vive de nuestro esfuerzo a cambio de una miseria.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Es por el resto de la comodidad, uno aguanta toda esa basura no solo charla y "parenting" o bullying siblono o menos sibilino... Sino la Charocracia el borreguismo... SE AGUANTA TODO ESO y luego hay que encajar el resto de tu vida en todo lo que eso implica...la comodidad es que te dicen lo que hacer te pagan y eres una hormiga en una máquina
> 
> Pero si se elige ser tu propio jefe es tener que asumir mucha responsabilidad de todo lo que implica no solo llevar un negocio burocracia problema que surgen...ya no es esperar a que la empresa u otras hormigas solucionen esa parte...tiene k estar tu ahí y eso son horas muchas veces y hay que sabe llevarlo con el resto de tu vida... Y luego el empezar...nadie garantiza el exito



Así es. Para hacerte autónomo o montar tu propia empresa, siempre digo que hay que hacerlo poco a poco, es lo mejor.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Cómo aguantáis esta mierda?
Estoy pensando seriamente en empezar a utilizar el "pago por uso" con las tías.


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro no me la juego, te la pueden liar pero bien.
> Y no solo eso, como te rechace una del curro lo proclamará a los cuatro vientos los años que te queden ahí, contándoselo a las nuevas, tratándote desde ese momento con superioridad:
> "Este me tiró la caña y le dije que no jajaja".
> Recuerda que estamos en España y trabajamos con divas españolas.



Pedirle a alguien quedar para tomar café es tirar la caña?

Loool no siempre se puede interpretar asi eh

Pero para los tios es la prueba de fuego perfecta, si te dice que no ya sabes que pasa de ti. Si te dice que si pues depende como veas la cita le tiras cacho

De lo que piense o diga ella te la debe sudar precisamente las tias están hartas de rechazar tios


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No hombre, era una foto parecida para que veáis a lo que me enfrento.
> El pantalón de la empresa es de ese estilo, se les marca todo a las muy putas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032413




Estás fatal tio

Has contemplado ir de piutes y empotrar alguna jaca con buenos tetones?

Tu curras te lo puedes permitir


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pedirle a alguien quedar para tomar café es tirar la caña?
> 
> Loool no siempre se puede interpretar asi eh



Por supuesto que lo interpretan así, de hecho me pasó a mí.
Le dije a una de tomar un café y a los dos días ya se habían enterado todos los del curro.
Años duró el temita hasta que la cretina se fue de la empresa, es lo que tiene trabajar con borregos, se comunican entre ellos.
Desde entonces dentro del curro no muestro interés por ninguna, fuera del curro he tenido varias novias de bastante tiempo.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Has contemplado ir de piutes y empotrar alguna jaca con buenos tetones?
> 
> Tu curras te lo puedes permitir



Desde luego que lo he contemplado, aunque nunca he formalizado el acuerdo mercantil.
Al final siempre me salía algo sin pagar, aunque con las mujeres siempre se paga.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Aumentar la productividad MANDA.
Llegar puntual 10 minutos antes MANDA.
Ser útil para el patrón MANDA.
Pasarte el día en la fábrica y llegar a casa reventado del curro MANDA.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aumentar la productividad MANDA.
> Llegar puntual 10 minutos antes MANDA.
> Ser útil para el patrón MANDA.
> Pasarte el día en la fábrica y llegar a casa reventado del curro MANDA.
> ...



El ser mas inteligente de la tierra...

Ahí los tienes, tirando su vida.


----------



## Fargo (21 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El ser mas inteligente de la tierra...
> 
> Ahí los tienes, tirando su vida.



Días que se perderán en la fábrica como lágrimas en la lluvia.
Un día te mueres y ahí acabó tu historia, entre turno y turno de cuadrante.
Este hilo es derroyente pero muy necesario, demos las gracias a Antonio Sánchez por subirnos el sueldo 50 euros.
Gastemos nuestro tiempo remando para que él pueda vivir como un jugador del Madrid.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Días que se perderán en la fábrica como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> Un día te mueres y ahí se acabó tu historia.



¿No crees que para tener historia hay que hacer algo trascendental o digno de admiración?

Somos unos mediocres, nadie se va acordar de nosotros sin tener un profundo sentimiento que va entre el desprecio, la pena, el asco y la vergüenza. Entendería la esclavitud si los otros fueran Dioses o todo poderosos, porque no te quedaría otra ¿Pero ser esclavos de otros humanos de mierda?

Cuando pienso en todo esto profundamente no puedo expresar con palabras lo que siento, pero si mañana me levantara y el 90% de la humanidad desapareciera, sentiría alivio y alegría.

Algo que debería ser maravilloso, lo han convertido en una pesadilla. Y a la gente le da igual, se la suda sufrir y que les tomen el pelo, es que no entra en mi cabeza, imposible que entre si no eres un enfermo mental, IMPOSIBLE JODER.


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Entendería la esclavitud si los otros fueran Dioses o todo poderosos, porque no te quedaría otra ¿Pero ser esclavos de otros humanos de mierda?



En España es incluso más retorcido.
Yo pondría este cartel en todas las estaciones de metro.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En España es incluso más retorcido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033103



Ya te digo, lo de España es mas humillante si cabe, totalmente insufrible.

*"Tu problema es que te has pasado toda la vida creyendo que había reglas, y no las hay"*

¿Te suena de algo esta frase? Te lo dijo en la cara el señor que tienes por avatar.


----------



## Bizarroff (22 Abr 2022)

El secreto para no amargarte en los trabajos yo creo que es sudapollismo a todos los niveles y tomarte todo un poco a cachondeo, total contra esta actitud las empresas tienen dos opciones: 

1. Tragar contigo y al final terminan por no decirte nada (a un jefe no les suele gustar que se les cachondeen en la cara y menos delante de otros trabajadores, al final te dejan en paz)

2. Tirarte a la calle, cobrar indemnización, paro y luego a caer en otra empresa que o bien trague contigo o te vuelva a tirar a la calle (bonus track: en este país nadie se muere de hambre)

Yo lo llevo haciendo toda la vida y creo que es mejor opción a ser fagocitado por el estrés, la presión, el cansancio físico y mental que producen los entornos laborales. Reconozco que hay que tener estómago y valer para ello, pero no se, es cuestión de ir practicando día a día hasta perfeccionar la técnica, al final seguro que os va saliendo sin tener que forzarlo


----------



## Derrochaduros (22 Abr 2022)

Que complicao que ponéis acertar con esto


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Que complicao que ponéis acertar con esto



De pequeño siempre sospeché que remar era de pringados, al crecer lo confirmé en primera persona.
Sencillamente, no sale a cuenta lo que te dan a cambio de lo que tienes que dar tú.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Abr 2022)

*"Tu problema es que te has pasado toda la vida creyendo que había reglas, y no las hay"*

GRAN VERDAD, eso me ha pasado a mi.

La frustración es tremenda, pero ya me estoy dando cuenta y empiezo a pasar de las "reglas".


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

"Quiero un buen esclavo que lo de todo por mi empresa, te doy unas migajas por hacer las tareas ingratas que ni yo ni mis hijos queremos hacer".


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Hoy libro, mañana curro de 6 a 15, así que la madrugada al día siguiente ya condiciona tu día libre, limitándote cualquier plan que incluya llegar tarde a casa.
En ese turno a las 12 ya no sabes ni donde estás, entre el sueño y la carga de trabajo, uno hace el trabajo de dos personas.
Mientras tanto:


----------



## Manoliko (22 Abr 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...
> 
> Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene



Es que ese es el problema. 

¿Que ocurre con la mecanización y la robótica? Que el trabajo humano es cada vez menos necesario. Eso en principio debería ser bueno, si las máquinas hacen el trabajo por nosotros debería de ser bueno. Más tiempo libre con la misma producción. Pero ocurre que los beneficios de esos avances tecnológicos tan solo los disfruta una minoría. Hay unos pocos que dicen; "no, las máquinas son mías. Y el fruto de su trabajo es solo para mí, y como la máquina ya trabaja por usted ya no necesito pagarle un jornal. El como sobrevida de ahora en adelante me importa un bledo. Yo seré mucho más rico y usted compita con el resto por quedarse con el poco trabajo que quede". 

Como resultado tenemos a millones de personas compitiendo por unos pocos trabajos. El que tiene un trabajo se ve obligado a hacer cualquier cosa por conservarlo y el que no lo tiene se ve obligado a hacer cualquier cosa por conseguir uno. Lo justo y lógico sería, que si se puede producir lo mismo trabajando menos se repartiese el trabajo reduciendo las jornadas laborales sin reducir los sueldos o incluso aumentándolos. Sin embargo tenemos a gente que tiene que trabajar hasta pasados los setenta años con jornadas de trabajo propias del siglo diecinueve mientras un montón de jóvenes pierden los mejores años de su vida sin encontrar una expectativa de futuro ni modo de ganarse la vida.


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Y todavía hay alguno que dice:
"Viva España".
Salvo que seas pensionista, funcionario, enchufado premium, paguitero o moronegro, decir eso es de subnormales profundos que han visto muy poco mundo.


----------



## Murray's (22 Abr 2022)

Remero en USA, Alemania, suiza o luxemburgo







Remero en España,venezuela,cuba,


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Es increíble las cosas que hacemos en la privada por unas migajas.


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Alguien que haya dejado el remo y lleve años alejado de horarios típicos de un curro de mierda?


----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien que haya dejado el remo y lleve años alejado de horarios típicos de un curro de mierda?



Yo no es que haya tenido, o no considero que haya tenido curros de mierda, pero horarios, marrones y batallas...., en fin. Hace años que encontré el camino en la Administración.

Suerte.


----------



## Pepe la rana (22 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y todavía hay alguno que dice:
> "Viva España".
> Salvo que seas pensionista, funcionario, enchufado premium, paguitero o moronegro, decir eso es de subnormales profundos que han visto muy poco mundo.




Hombre somos la España que madruga los que curramos podremos decir lo que nos salga de los cojones. 

La progredumbre y sus lacayos nos han metido en esta mierda, no España.


----------



## Fargo (22 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Yo no es que haya tenido, o no considero que haya tenido curros de mierda, pero horarios, marrones y batallas...., en fin. Hace años que encontré el camino en la Administración.



Lo mejor que hiciste, la privada cada vez va a peor.


----------



## _______ (22 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo mejor que hiciste, la privada cada vez va a peor.



Hasta ahora compensaba sacarse una opo hay monillos y bomberos Cobrando casi 50k eso es más k el sueldo medio en Alemania y en usa

Pero con la hiperinflación k viene so no será sostenible. Las opciones son o ser muy bueno de los mejores en algo en la privada o por tu cuenta o siendo decente irse a un país en crecimiento o al menos no arruinado.

En menos de 7 años esos k se legantan 50k en la pública se levantarán el equivalente a 1000 euros .

Sueldo mínimo casi todos. Podrán seguir teniendo ritmo caribeño eso sí pero de k sirve si no te da para vivir tan bien como antes sino solo subsistir.


----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo mejor que hiciste, la privada cada vez va a peor.



Esta mañana vi ofertado en linkedIn el mismo puesto y en la misma empresa que dejé en 2017. Pagan 7000€ brutos menos al año de lo que me ofrecieron para irme con ellos, y yo ni regateé, acepté a la primera oferta que me hicieron. El ambiente supongo que seguirá siendo igual o más tóxico..., pero ahora pagan menos, y, fijo que se rema más y con más tensión, pues les ha salido competencia durísima en los morros hace escasos meses, cosa que yo ya les pronostiqué, (por informaciones confidenciales que tenía), hace 5 añazos...

Que les jodan, bien que pensaron que estaba zumbado cuando les dejé para opositar. Si se tiene la oportunidad, a lo público de cabeza.


----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Hasta ahora compensaba sacarse una opo hay monillos y bomberos Cobrando casi 50k eso es más k el sueldo medio en Alemania y en usa
> 
> Pero con la hiperinflación k viene so no será sostenible. Las opciones son o ser muy bueno de los mejores en algo en la privada o por tu cuenta o siendo decente irse a un país en crecimiento o al menos no arruinado.
> 
> ...



Cuando eso llegue, que yo no digo que pueda ser..., solo te quedará la política para "vivir bien".


----------



## _______ (22 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Cuando eso llegue, que yo no digo que pueda ser..., solo te quedará la política para "vivir bien".



Evidentemente no, siempre hay algo que hacer te pongo un ejemplo . 

Ahora hay X mecánicos en una zona determinada , cuando llegue el guano muchos dejarán de usar coche subirán impuestos subirán el sueldo mínimo algunos tensran el taller alquilado ...

Muchos tendrán que cerrar pero habrá alguno bien por ser de los mejores en mecánica por tener proveedor más barato por ser propietario del taller o lok sea k lea llegarán algunos de los clientes de los otros talleres .... Uno podría ser uno de esos si es bueno y hace la cosa bien pero hay k ser muy bueno. En definitiva cuando el guano hag mella bien empezará a verse quién es realmente el bueno...eso o si eres decente pues irte a otro sitio donde estén creciendo . Pero lo de un monillo cobrado 50 k ientras k ingenieros con 10 años de exp cobran 40k-50 k se acabo


----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Evidentemente no, siempre hay algo que hacer te pongo un ejemplo .
> 
> Ahora hay X mecánicos en una zona determinada , cuando llegue el guano muchos dejarán de usar coche subirán impuestos subirán el sueldo mínimo algunos tensran el taller alquilado ...
> 
> Muchos tendrán que cerrar pero habrá alguno bien por ser de los mejores en mecánica por tener proveedor más barato por ser propietario del taller o lok sea k lea llegarán algunos de los clientes de los otros talleres .... Uno podría ser uno de esos si es bueno y hace la cosa bien pero hay k ser muy bueno. En definitiva cuando el guano hag mella bien empezará a verse quién es realmente el bueno...eso o si eres decente pues irte a otro sitio donde estén creciendo . Pero lo de un monillo cobrado 50 k ientras k ingenieros con 10 años de exp cobran 40k-50 k se acabo



De momento los salarios esos de ingenieros con experiencia no hacen más que caer y caer desde hace años..., de echo, lo que yo cobraba con un par de años de experiencia es bastante más de lo que hoy se ofrece a puestos muy superiores. Yo no veo por ningún lado esas subidas, de momento..., el funci seguirá con sus XK, que no le darán para mucho, pero el remero igual está 1-XH así que peor y con más presión.

Repito, si ese escenario llega, solo queda la política.

Y hay además otro tema, en lo público te pueden engañar con el sueldo, pero no con el trabajo...


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Abr 2022)

Que España va camino de convertirse en Venezuela o Argentina es ya un hecho.


----------



## Galvani (22 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Evidentemente no, siempre hay algo que hacer te pongo un ejemplo .
> 
> Ahora hay X mecánicos en una zona determinada , cuando llegue el guano muchos dejarán de usar coche subirán impuestos subirán el sueldo mínimo algunos tensran el taller alquilado ...
> 
> Muchos tendrán que cerrar pero habrá alguno bien por ser de los mejores en mecánica por tener proveedor más barato por ser propietario del taller o lok sea k lea llegarán algunos de los clientes de los otros talleres .... Uno podría ser uno de esos si es bueno y hace la cosa bien pero hay k ser muy bueno. En definitiva cuando el guano hag mella bien empezará a verse quién es realmente el bueno...eso o si eres decente pues irte a otro sitio donde estén creciendo . Pero lo de un monillo cobrado 50 k ientras k ingenieros con 10 años de exp cobran 40k-50 k se acabo



Siempre con lo del bueno... Y los demás que hacen? Que no hay para todos y todos comemos y no tenemos paguita todos. Vaya mierda de país, tienes que ser Dios para poder vivir.


----------



## Galvani (22 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que España va camino de convertirse en Venezuela o Argentina es ya un hecho.



Pero además sin recursos y con inmigrantes.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero además sin recursos y con inmigrantes.



Buff ni me lo mencione. Confío en que se larguen las ratas cuando el barco se hunda.


----------



## Galvani (22 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Buff ni me lo mencione. Confío en que se larguen las ratas cuando el barco se hunda.



Si... Ni de coña. Los negros, moros, etc. etc. No se van a no ser con paga. Y antes de quitarles las paguitas nos hunden a todos.


----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Siempre con lo del bueno... Y los demás que hacen? Que no hay para todos y todos comemos y no tenemos paguita todos. Vaya mierda de país, tienes que ser Dios para poder vivir.



Es que en estos momentos, sin contactos, ni por bueno que seas ganas decentemente..., solo hay que mirar las ofertas que hay para "mandos". Titulaciones, experiencia, idiomas, viajes, gente a cargo, responsabilidades..., y sueldos cada vez menores.


----------



## Manoliko (22 Abr 2022)

No.

Yo soy partidario de la propiedad privada. Todo hombre debería poseer lo necesario para poder ganarse la vida siendo independiente económicamente. Lo que estoy en contra es de que unos pocos acaparen los medios de producción, ya sea el estado o las grandes empresas.

No puede haber meritocracia si la gente no tiene posibilidad de vivir de su trabajo.


----------



## _______ (22 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero además sin recursos y con inmigrantes.



No se puede pretender que el que hace las cosas bien viva como le diga que tiene que vivir los que las hacen mal


----------



## Marvelita (22 Abr 2022)

> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro,



Yo tambien y eso que curro sentado pero:

- oficina saturada de gente, incluso en epoca covid
- mala iluminacion
- sillas de oficina muy viejas
- funcionarios incompetentes: no comparto edificio con ellos, pero los correos y las tareas que mandan son en plan "oye me hazme un filtro en tal columna y mandame el resultado", "cambia la letra y sube dos puntos el tamaño de la letra de la portada", "descargame tal documento y enviamelo" "pasame a pdf tal word".... o sea, cosas que pueden ahcer ellos en 20 segundos...
- usamos las aplicaciones del cliente .. el 90% son suite office 2016... he llegado a escribir un textos en varias una celda de excel porque a un funcionar le dio la gana hacerlo asi pq "despues hago correspondencia en word y despues no se quien me dijo que una vez otro externo le hizo una macro que hacia no se que... hazme esa macro" TEXTOS DE VARIAS HOJAS EN CELDAS DE EXCEL!!!!
- excel como almacén de datos... la razón que una vez me dio un funcionario en una Reunión fue "no tengo ganas de aprender otra cosa... no se me da bien los ordenadores".
e
En mi consultora nos partimos la caja con las cosas que nos mandan, son facilonas y tal, pero como ellos no tienen ni puta idea a veces nos dan las gracias como si fueramos hackers... muchos son gente de 50 parriba... lo cual no dice nada, pero si esta gente no fuera fija y se la pudiera despedir estarian jodidamente perdidos y muertos en vida. Tenemos un proyecto principal de gestion de infraestructuras, y dps encarguitos de esos que son como el 60%... 

De las 8 horas de curro diarias me sobran claramente 6 y el trabajo diario se podria hacer en 4 si al cliente, le diera o descubriera que hay vida mas alla de excel


----------



## OYeah (22 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No.
> 
> Yo soy partidario de la propiedad privada. Todo hombre debería poseer lo necesario para poder ganarse la vida siendo independiente económicamente. Lo que estoy en contra es de que unos pocos acaparen los medios de producción, ya sea el estado o las grandes empresas.
> 
> No puede haber meritocracia si la gente no tiene posibilidad de vivir de su trabajo.




Pero el problema es que muchos se creen capaces de "vivir de su trabajo", y "emprender", y no hacen más que desperdiciar recursos de todos. Empastrarlo todo. 

Es el chiste americano: no hay nada peor que un tonto motivado. No puedes darle la posibilidad de emprender a todo el mundo. Eso se va a dejar a las grandes corporaciones que lo van a llevar todo al milímetro. Incluida tu cuenta bancaria y pensiones y seguro médico.


----------



## Fargo (23 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si... Ni de coña. Los negros, moros, etc. etc. No se van a no ser con paga. Y antes de quitarles las paguitas nos hunden a todos.



Ya lo hacen.
Chavales, hoy de 06 a 15 en la privada.
Y el lumpen levantándose a las 11 con la paguita del gobierno.


----------



## Galvani (23 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya lo hacen.
> Chavales, hoy de 06 a 15 en la privada.
> Y el lumpen levantándose a las 11 con la paguita del gobierno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034403



Y los moros que viven en su país con paga española.


----------



## Fargo (23 Abr 2022)

Los remeros no podemos ni independizarnos con sueldos de Rumanía y un coste de la vida propio de Alemania, sin embargo este vendeburras:


----------



## Espeluznao (23 Abr 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> yo estoy agotado tengo 49 años pero tengo dos crias con 13 años cada uno
> mi plan es vender la casa sobrevalorada y aliviar mi vida de esclavo bajo una dictadura



Pues ya te puedes dar prisa en vender la casa sobrevalorada...   









El-Erian: ''La probabilidad de una recesión en EEUU es incómodamente alta''


Las críticas a la gestión de la Reserva Federal de EEUU han sido constantes en los últimos meses, con una inflación que su presidente, Jerome Powell, calificó de "transitoria" y que amenaza con seguir aumentando y prorrogarse en el tiempo sin una fecha de retroceso a la vista. Uno de los más...



www.eleconomista.es













¿Fin de una era? El giro del BCE revoluciona el mercado de bonos y pone fin a los tipos negativos


El giro de la banca central está provocando a su vez un vuelco en los mercados. Tras años de tipos de interés negativos en casi toda la curva de los bonos soberanos europeos, esta situación ha comenzado a cambiar anunciando el fin de una era. La banca central está acelerando la vuelta a la...



www.eleconomista.es













La Fed tendrá que pegar un acelerón no visto en 30 años: el velocímetro de las subidas de tipos mira a los 75 puntos básicos


La inflación circula tan deprisa que, si la quiere alcanzar, la Reserva Federal de EEUU tendrá que pisar más a fondo el acelerador. Si en la reunión de marzo, el organismo accionó el pedal por primera vez en 39 meses hasta los 25 puntos básicos de subida, enseguida los analistas pusieron la mira...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Fargo (23 Abr 2022)

Ojo a lo que dice este personaje sobre la locura, no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...


----------



## Fargo (23 Abr 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


>



Ahí me has dado bien, cabronazo.
Ya solo veo cosas emocionantes en Breaking bad.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahí me has dado bien, cabronazo.
> Ya solo veo cosas emocionantes en Breaking bad.



Viñeta jodidamente derroyente.


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

A remar hijos de puta.


----------



## Red Herring (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A remar hijos de puta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035613



Canción dedicada a todos los remeros:


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Canción dedicada a todos los remeros:



Durísimas imágenes, aunque el francés era bastante educado para lo que se suele ver en los cargos intermedios de cualquier empresa privada.
El jefe azota con el látigo al encargadillo matón o zorra encargadilla, para que a su vez azoten con el látigo a los remeros.
"Hay que llegar antes, hay que hacer las cosas más rápido, ofrecer un mejor servicio, que uno haga el trabajo de 3, ampliar hoy una hora más".


----------



## _______ (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1035670


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

Ojo al primer minuto de este vídeo, Lobo estepario hablando de nosotros.
No lo voy a criticar porque tiene toda la razón, el que pueda huir de las galeras que huya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Esta mañana vi ofertado en linkedIn el mismo puesto y en la misma empresa que dejé en 2017. Pagan 7000€ brutos menos al año de lo que me ofrecieron para irme con ellos, y yo ni regateé, acepté a la primera oferta que me hicieron. El ambiente supongo que seguirá siendo igual o más tóxico..., pero ahora pagan menos, y, fijo que se rema más y con más tensión, pues les ha salido competencia durísima en los morros hace escasos meses, cosa que yo ya les pronostiqué, (por informaciones confidenciales que tenía), hace 5 añazos...
> 
> Que les jodan, bien que pensaron que estaba zumbado cuando les dejé para opositar. Si se tiene la oportunidad, a lo público de cabeza.



En este país al final es la mejor opción, aunque aquí despotriquen continuamente con lo público. No habría tanta gente en lo público si lo privado mereciera la pena. Pero lo público también es tóxico e infumable. Lo único bueno es que trabajas tus horas y a tomar por culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Evidentemente no, siempre hay algo que hacer te pongo un ejemplo .
> 
> Ahora hay X mecánicos en una zona determinada , cuando llegue el guano muchos dejarán de usar coche subirán impuestos subirán el sueldo mínimo algunos tensran el taller alquilado ...
> 
> Muchos tendrán que cerrar pero habrá alguno bien por ser de los mejores en mecánica por tener proveedor más barato por ser propietario del taller o lok sea k lea llegarán algunos de los clientes de los otros talleres .... Uno podría ser uno de esos si es bueno y hace la cosa bien pero hay k ser muy bueno. En definitiva cuando el guano hag mella bien empezará a verse quién es realmente el bueno...eso o si eres decente pues irte a otro sitio donde estén creciendo . Pero lo de un monillo cobrado 50 k ientras k ingenieros con 10 años de exp cobran 40k-50 k se acabo



Pues si los talleres ahora están desbordados y se forran, ni me imagino cuando pase eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> De momento los salarios esos de ingenieros con experiencia no hacen más que caer y caer desde hace años..., de echo, lo que yo cobraba con un par de años de experiencia es bastante más de lo que hoy se ofrece a puestos muy superiores. Yo no veo por ningún lado esas subidas, de momento..., el funci seguirá con sus XK, que no le darán para mucho, pero el remero igual está 1-XH así que peor y con más presión.
> 
> Repito, si ese escenario llega, solo queda la política.
> 
> Y hay además otro tema, en lo público te pueden engañar con el sueldo, pero no con el trabajo...



Yo eso lo digo siempre cuando echan espuma por la boca contra los funcionarios. En España si a los funcionarios nos recortan o nuestros sueldos ya no cunden como antes será porque el resto ya está rebuscando en la basura. Y otra vez más, como en 2008, nos va a pillar con un gobierno de izmierda que no solo no va a quitar o disminuir impuestos sino que va a seguir sangrándonos y seguirá financiando políticos, chiringuitos y paguitas para vagos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Siempre con lo del bueno... Y los demás que hacen? Que no hay para todos y todos comemos y no tenemos paguita todos. Vaya mierda de país, tienes que ser Dios para poder vivir.



Es que eso en algunas profesiones no es así. En el caso de los mecánicos no es posible porque están desbordados. Aunque uno sea malo seguirá teniendo clientes porque los buenos no pueden absorberlo todo. Y lo mismo con algunos profesores. Me hace gracia cuando dicen que hay que endurecer el acceso a los profesores pero llega Septiembre y en algunas especialidades como Matemáticas te faltan cientos de plazas por cubrir porque no hay suficientes para cubrir las plazas. Y eso cogiendo gente de muchas especialidades.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero además sin recursos y con inmigrantes.



Mirad bien la foto de Leonor del otro día porque eso es lo que tenemos en España. Nos van a comer vivos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Yo tambien y eso que curro sentado pero:
> 
> - oficina saturada de gente, incluso en epoca covid
> - mala iluminacion
> ...



Pues entonces no entiendo el cansancio. Cansancio es estar hasta los huevos de todo y todos y que no puedas hacer nada para cambiarlo y que encima sepas que va a ir a peor porque sabes que a nadie le interesa que vaya bien o tus compañeros están de acuerdo en hacerlo mal. Y que te falten muchos años todavía para jubilarte.


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que eso en algunas profesiones no es así. En el caso de los mecánicos no es posible porque están desbordados. Aunque uno sea malo seguirá teniendo clientes porque los buenos no pueden absorberlo todo. Y lo mismo con algunos profesores. Me hace gracia cuando dicen que hay que endurecer el acceso a los profesores pero llega Septiembre y en algunas especialidades como Matemáticas te faltan cientos de plazas por cubrir porque no hay suficientes para cubrir las plazas. Y eso cogiendo gente de muchas especialidades.



Pero eso se debe a los progresivos recortes.
En los 70 y 80s el número de policías y maestros era muy superior a la actualidad, claro está con un salario mucho menor a los de ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero eso se debe a los progresivos recortes.
> En los 70 y 80s el número de policías y maestros era muy superior a la actualidad, claro está con un salario mucho menor a los de ahora.



No lo ha entendido. No hay suficientes matemáticos, ingenieros, físicos, químicos, arquitectos,... para dar matemáticas en los institutos. No salen los suficientes y más de la mitad de los que salen prefieren trabajar en otras cosas. Por eso me hace gracia cuando dicen que van a endurecer el acceso cuando cada dos por tres tienes que abrir listas sin criterios porque no tienes.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Abr 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...
> 
> Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene



va a ser eso. verdad?

que si el op tuviera un buen trabajo y ganara euros fáciles estaría infeliz porque los tiene

no tendrás nada y serás feliz

si en última instancia es un tema de conformarse y tal... jajajajja

cómo os engañan


----------



## 11kjuan (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No lo ha entendido. No hay suficientes matemáticos, ingenieros, físicos, químicos, arquitectos,... para dar matemáticas en los institutos. No salen los suficientes y más de la mitad de los que salen prefieren trabajar en otras cosas. Por eso me hace gracia cuando dicen que van a endurecer el acceso cuando cada dos por tres tienes que abrir listas sin criterios porque no tienes.



Pero es porque no interesa o a saber. Pero personal hay, porque cada año a unas opos de maestros de fp se presenta mucha gente


----------



## Galvani (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que eso en algunas profesiones no es así. En el caso de los mecánicos no es posible porque están desbordados. Aunque uno sea malo seguirá teniendo clientes porque los buenos no pueden absorberlo todo. Y lo mismo con algunos profesores. Me hace gracia cuando dicen que hay que endurecer el acceso a los profesores pero llega Septiembre y en algunas especialidades como Matemáticas te faltan cientos de plazas por cubrir porque no hay suficientes para cubrir las plazas. Y eso cogiendo gente de muchas especialidades.



Están desbordados pero vete a trabajar de ello...


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> que si el op tuviera un buen trabajo y ganara euros fáciles estaría infeliz porque los tiene
> 
> no tendrás nada y serás feliz
> 
> si en última instancia es un tema de



Hay algo peor que no tener nada y es tener que ir a remar gastando tu tiempo para seguir teniendo poco o nada.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay algo peor que no tener nada y es tener que ir a remar gastando tu tiempo para seguir teniendo poco o nada.



tío, no puedes seguir así. al final te acabarás convirtiendo en un hijo de puta más y todo para financiar un estado que te odia, que nos odia.

reduce tu consumo y busca una nueva vida, todavía estamos en los 30 y algo.

no puedes estar esperando a la muerte de esta forma.


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> tío, no puedes seguir así. al final te acabarás convirtiendo en un hijo de puta más y todo para financiar un estado que te odia, que nos odia.
> 
> reduce tu consumo y busca una nueva vida, todavía estamos en los 30 y algo.
> 
> no puedes estar esperando a la muerte de esta forma.



Estoy en ello, pero no quiero irme gratis.
Quiero sacarles una indemnización por despido, es lo que se merecen.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en ello, pero no quiero irme gratis.
> Quiero sacarles una indemnización por despido, es lo que se merecen.



dale duro


----------



## Marvelita (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues entonces no entiendo el cansancio. Cansancio es estar hasta los huevos de todo y todos y que no puedas hacer nada para cambiarlo y que encima sepas que va a ir a peor porque sabes que a nadie le interesa que vaya bien o tus compañeros están de acuerdo en hacerlo mal. Y que te falten muchos años todavía para jubilarte.



No hay caridad para todo el mundo...


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

Este fugitivo del sistema vive mejor que un remero, escapó de los curros de mierda.
Pero tiene truco, sus padres son ricos y le dan 400 euros al mes para hacer viajes lonchafinistas 24/7.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este fugitivo del sistema vive mejor que un remero, escapó de los curros de mierda.
> Pero tiene truco, sus padres son ricos y le dan 400 euros al mes para hacer viajes lonchafinistas 24/7.



No se que le veis a este pijo perroflauta, 
que es mas vago que un podemita
y esta mas acabado que un anciano.


----------



## HATE (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien que haya dejado el remo y lleve años alejado de horarios típicos de un curro de mierda?



¿Pero tu no presumías de trabajar lo mínimo y de ser casapapi y tener dinero para gastar en tus cosas?


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

HATE dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no presumías de trabajar lo mínimo y de ser casapapi y tener dinero para gastar en tus cosas?



Ser casapapi porque no me da para independizarme por el cuenco de arroz que me pagan es presumir?
Yo hago lo mínimo, pero aún haciendo lo mínimo en un curro de mierda te quemas.


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No se que le veis a este pijo perroflauta,
> que es mas vago que un podemita
> y esta mas acabado que un anciano.



Le tengo cierta admiración, él vuela libre mientras otros estamos atados a cuadrantes la mayor parte del día.
Me gusta que haya gente así por ahí.


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso.
Tiene usted mis 10, pero intenta reducir el tiempo de obligaciones como sea.
Una baja en el curro, échale cuento y sigues estudiando.


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Poseidón (24 Abr 2022)

Por si algun pimpollo lee este hilo le dejo una sabia leccion que nadie me enseño.

Mañana practicamente toda la plantilla se va de "erte" (hay trabajo pero a los mandamases europeos les sale mas rentable arrebañar ayuditas) pero hay algunas cosas que no pueden parar evidentemente. A que no sabeis quien es el que pringa mañana currando? Correcto, el menda... ¿Y porque?, se preguntara mas de uno, porque el menda conoce todos los puestos de la fabrica y entonces es muy versatil y mas si cobra lo mismo que los inutiles que solo saben sota-caballo-rey.

Conclusion pimpollo, hazte el idiota, cuanto mas sepas mas te van a putear y no vas a cobrar mas ni te lo van a agradecer.

Hasta los huevos. La ultima vez me hicieron ir un viernes en el turno de tarde con dos pringaos mas.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay algo peor que no tener nada y es tener que ir a remar gastando tu tiempo para seguir teniendo poco o nada.



Para trabajar y ser un miserable, prefiero ser solo un miserable y ahorrarme el trabajo.

¿Qué vas hacer? ¿Has cambiado tu actitud?

Me acuerdo en una empresa le dije al jefe que como me siguieran tocando los cojones, me tiraba a un pozo que tenían.

Es brutal como cambia la gente, de mirarte por encima del hombro a no querer ni cruzar mirada contigo, por no hablar de que cada vez que venían a pedirte algo del trabajo, era con mirada al suelo y plena sumisión, así que intentan pedirte lo menos posible.

Cuando ven que no les tienes miedo y no tienes nada que perder, se cagan encima, no sabes lo bien que sienta el respeto.


----------



## Poseidón (24 Abr 2022)

Estas preparando para poli no?


----------



## _______ (24 Abr 2022)

Que bootcamp está haciendo


----------



## Poseidón (24 Abr 2022)

Si crees que puede valer de algo, animo. Lo de no salir de cama ya se te pasara, empieza a hacer siestas de 1 hora cuando puedas que incluso descansas mas que durmiendo por la noche.


----------



## _______ (24 Abr 2022)

Tratar de escapar de la carrera de la rata es otra carrera de la rata


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Abr 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Para trabajar y ser un miserable, prefiero ser solo un miserable y ahorrarme el trabajo.
> 
> ¿Qué vas hacer? ¿Has cambiado tu actitud?
> 
> ...



Eso yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes, pero en vez de para bien, para mal. Padezco un trastorno mental no muy grave pero que me hace ir periódicamente a psiquiatría y psicología, cuando voy en horas de trabajo suelen darme un justificante de ausencia que por privacidad pone simplemente que has estado en un centro médico, pero una vez por descuido el justificante ponía que era del Centro de Salud Mental en el encabezado y en el sello, pero no le di más importancia y lo entregué en recursos humanos. Pues bien aquello se ve que corrió como la pólvora.

Un día, el jefe más cabrón de todo la puta empresa, un latiguero que falta el respeto, grita etc en una reunión me echó en cara delante de varios compañeros que mis problemas de rendimiento y mi actitud quizá se debieran a que era un "loco que va empastillado", pero yo allí en la reunión callado como un puta.

Pues bien, este cabrón es muy aficionado al ciclismo de carretera, unos días después de la reunión me acerco por detrás suyo y le digo: Oye Miguel (nombre inventado), te tengo visto en Instagram las rutas que haces los fines de semana y se desde donde partes, quizás un día me despiste y tengamos un mal cruce tú en la bici y yo en el coche, total soy un puto loco drogado así que lo más que me puede pasar es que me encierren en el psiquiátrico.

Os juro que al hijo de puta se le puso cara de auténtico terror, mientras yo me largaba de allí riéndome como un perturbado. Hace años de eso, nos seguimos cruzamos por la empresa y me sigue mirando con la misma cara de horror y por supuesto, hago y digo delante de él sin consecuencia alguna.

Recordar que el miedo es un instrumento de control social que se emplea mucho en los entornos laborales como si fuera un látigo (miedo al despido, miedo a que te pongan en peor puesto...). Cuando no tienes miedo, ellos pierden toda su fuerza. Tenéis que tratar de no tener miedo, y si conseguís que el miedo cambie de bando, es cuando habréis triunfado.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eso yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes, pero en vez de para bien, para mal. Padezco un trastorno mental no muy grave pero que me hace ir periódicamente a psiquiatría y psicología, cuando voy en horas de trabajo suelen darme un justificante de ausencia que por privacidad pone simplemente que has estado en un centro médico, pero una vez por descuido el justificante ponía que era del Centro de Salud Mental en el encabezado y en el sello, pero no le di más importancia y lo entregué en recursos humanos. Pues bien aquello se ve que corrió como la pólvora.
> 
> Un día, el jefe más cabrón de todo la puta empresa, un latiguero que falta el respeto, grita etc en una reunión me echó en cara delante de varios compañeros que mis problemas de rendimiento y mi actitud quizá se debieran a que era un "loco que va empastillado", pero yo allí en la reunión callado como un puta.
> 
> ...



Para eso están los ahorros, para no tener miedo, así que una vida austera igual no es muy atractiva cara a la galería, pero te da un poder que compensa todas las miserias.

Mis diez y todos los respetos hacia su persona, es usted un hombre, muy pocos pueden decir lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (24 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Recordar que el miedo es un instrumento de control social que se emplea mucho en los entornos laborales como si fuera un látigo (miedo al despido, miedo a que te pongan en peor puesto...). Cuando no tienes miedo, ellos pierden toda su fuerza.


----------



## Fargo (25 Abr 2022)

A último remedio siempre se puede vivir en el coche.
Lo peor es que teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de los alquileres es para planteárselo, si curras por el SMI y vives de alquiler en un zulo estás trabajando solo para pagar facturas de subsistencia, si es que te llega.
Alquileres de Alemania, sueldos de Rumanía.
Casapapismo o coche, y ya se están encargando de que el coche vuelva a ser un artículo de lujo solo para ricos.


----------



## Galvani (25 Abr 2022)

Solo os digo que hace 14 años estaba como vosotros con 28. Después de mucha mierda conseguí entrar en lo público y después de 6 años quemadisimo por la GENTE. 

Trepas, psicópatas, vagos, jefes pasotas o que se creen que es suyo. En fin una mierda también. Eso sí, si lo dejase no volvería a trabajar en la privada en España. 

El peor enemigo es tu compatriota. Ese hijo de puta progre que va de bueno con el de fuera y que es tan guay.


----------



## csainz (25 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Por si algun pimpollo lee este hilo le dejo una sabia leccion que nadie me enseño.
> 
> Mañana practicamente toda la plantilla se va de "erte" (hay trabajo pero a los mandamases europeos les sale mas rentable arrebañar ayuditas) pero hay algunas cosas que no pueden parar evidentemente. A que no sabeis quien es el que pringa mañana currando? Correcto, el menda... ¿Y porque?, se preguntara mas de uno, porque el menda conoce todos los puestos de la fabrica y entonces es muy versatil y mas si cobra lo mismo que los inutiles que solo saben sota-caballo-rey.
> 
> ...



Yo estaba así, y en un arranque me apunté a todo lo que vi en LinkedIn, se lo enseñaba y decia a todo dios sin esconderme, para que alguien fuese con el cuento a los superiores... Sabes que? Me acabaron pagando más.

Pregúntate si temes que al hacer eso, tus jefes te puedan largar. Entonces es que no eres tan imprescindible como crees.


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eso yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes, pero en vez de para bien, para mal. Padezco un trastorno mental no muy grave pero que me hace ir periódicamente a psiquiatría y psicología, cuando voy en horas de trabajo suelen darme un justificante de ausencia que por privacidad pone simplemente que has estado en un centro médico, pero una vez por descuido el justificante ponía que era del Centro de Salud Mental en el encabezado y en el sello, pero no le di más importancia y lo entregué en recursos humanos. Pues bien aquello se ve que corrió como la pólvora.
> 
> Un día, el jefe más cabrón de todo la puta empresa, un latiguero que falta el respeto, grita etc en una reunión me echó en cara delante de varios compañeros que mis problemas de rendimiento y mi actitud quizá se debieran a que era un "loco que va empastillado", pero yo allí en la reunión callado como un puta.
> 
> ...




Por fin alguien que sabe. Llevo repitiendo eso décadas.

En esta puta sociedad solo la amenaza creíble del uso de la Violencia física (ni denuncias ni nada, con eso se limpian el culo) hace que te ganes el respeto.


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2022)

Eso no es cierto. Las invenciones más importantes se han dado en tiempos de guerra y por gobiernos no democráticos, como la URSS y la Alemania de Hitler. No necesitas un gobierno capitalista para crear Internet, ni muchísimo menos. Linux no es un producto capitalista, es una invención comunitaria que el capitalismo ha mercantilizado.

Lo que necesitas es VOLUNTAD.

En fin, no lo discuto más. Sputnik, Gagarin y demás. Todos muy capitalistas.


----------



## Fargo (25 Abr 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Yo estaba así, y en un arranque me apunté a todo lo que vi en LinkedIn, se lo enseñaba y decia a todo dios sin esconderme, para que alguien fuese con el cuento a los superiores... Sabes que? Me acabaron pagando más.
> 
> Pregúntate si temes que al hacer eso, tus jefes te puedan largar. Entonces es que no eres tan imprescindible como crees.



En mi empresa no funciona así.
El precio de la hora normal y la hora extra siempre es el mismo, cada dos años se hace subasta y cambian de empresa. 
La empresa nueva está obligada a subrogar a todo el personal.
Esa es otra razón por la que evitan los despidos, para qué van a despedir arriesgándose a pagar una indemnizaciòn al empleado si a los dos años la empresa se va?
Mejor machaco al personal que no me guste, si se va el trabajador voluntariamente no tienen que pagarle un céntimo.
Si le das un guantazo a alguien o faltas al trabajo, despido disciplinario fácil de demostrar y tampoco te pagan un cêntimo.


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2022)

De hecho hay articulos hablando de que esa tecnologia que se iba a aplicar en Amazon en realidad iba a ser destinada a controlar, ser los jefes en la planta, no al empaquetado, y yo que lo he vivido puedo decirte que asi es. No entendia porque trabajabamos como máquinas empaquetando en Amazon, no veia la tecnologia, hasta que me explicaron como funciona: saben el número exacto de paquetes que haces y cuánto te cuesta hacer uno, cuantas veces paras la máquina y cuantos errores cometes, todo a la décima. 

Una puta locura.


----------



## OYeah (25 Abr 2022)

Ya abrí un hilo sobre ello. Yo lo empecé a ver en el transporte con los smartphones: nos crujieron. Nos reventaron. Nos derroyeron.

En fin, tiempos de mierda que habrá que aprender a capear observando a los gitanos, ellos van por delante en estas cosas. Algunas grietas habrán.


----------



## Poseidón (25 Abr 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Yo estaba así, y en un arranque me apunté a todo lo que vi en LinkedIn, se lo enseñaba y decia a todo dios sin esconderme, para que alguien fuese con el cuento a los superiores... Sabes que? Me acabaron pagando más.
> 
> Pregúntate si temes que al hacer eso, tus jefes te puedan largar. Entonces es que no eres tan imprescindible como crees.



Que va, yo soy un numero.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (25 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Solo os digo que hace 14 años estaba como vosotros con 28. Después de mucha mierda conseguí entrar en lo público y después de 6 años quemadisimo por la GENTE.
> 
> Trepas, psicópatas, vagos, jefes pasotas o que se creen que es suyo. En fin una mierda también. Eso sí, si lo dejase no volvería a trabajar en la privada en España.
> 
> El peor enemigo es tu compatriota. Ese hijo de puta progre que va de bueno con el de fuera y que es tan guay.



Así es. Los comunistas que están en varias ONG, en el sindicato más radical, a favor de la inmigración descontrolada y el feminismo pero luego te venden por dos monedas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Solo os digo que hace 14 años estaba como vosotros con 28. Después de mucha mierda conseguí entrar en lo público y después de 6 años quemadisimo por la GENTE.
> 
> Trepas, psicópatas, vagos, jefes pasotas o que se creen que es suyo. En fin una mierda también. Eso sí, si lo dejase no volvería a trabajar en la privada en España.
> 
> El peor enemigo es tu compatriota. Ese hijo de puta progre que va de bueno con el de fuera y que es tan guay.



Sasto. Muchos creen que lo público es la panacea pero al final es más de lo mismo, solo que trabajas tus horas y que es más difícil echarte, pero en poco tiempo te das cuenta de que la gente es una puta mierda y que a quienes lo gestionan no solo no les interesa que vaya bien sino que prefieren que funcione mal. Y ves a muchos de tus compañeros, mediocres, imponiendo sus mierdas al resto, y aguantar gilipolleces todos los días.
Lo público es una jaula de oro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eso yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes, pero en vez de para bien, para mal. Padezco un trastorno mental no muy grave pero que me hace ir periódicamente a psiquiatría y psicología, cuando voy en horas de trabajo suelen darme un justificante de ausencia que por privacidad pone simplemente que has estado en un centro médico, pero una vez por descuido el justificante ponía que era del Centro de Salud Mental en el encabezado y en el sello, pero no le di más importancia y lo entregué en recursos humanos. Pues bien aquello se ve que corrió como la pólvora.
> 
> Un día, el jefe más cabrón de todo la puta empresa, un latiguero que falta el respeto, grita etc en una reunión me echó en cara delante de varios compañeros que mis problemas de rendimiento y mi actitud quizá se debieran a que era un "loco que va empastillado", pero yo allí en la reunión callado como un puta.
> 
> ...



Sasto, por eso quien tiene algo de poder siempre usa el miedo para imponer sus cosas.


----------



## Fargo (26 Abr 2022)

Hoy hice de 14 a 23, el turno de tarde es la muerte en vida.
Huid de ese turno los que podáis, aunque tengo amigos con un turno aún peor: el turno partido.


----------



## W.Morgan (26 Abr 2022)

Yo no se cómo aguanta la gente el ritmo de las galeras.


----------



## Fargo (26 Abr 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo no se cómo aguanta la gente el ritmo de las galeras.



Piensas en el dinero que estás cocinando, el problema es cuando te pasas todo el día en la cocina y solo te da para pagar las facturas de subsistencia.
Antes un sueldo daba para mucho más.


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Abr 2022)

Mariomachine dijo:


> Tú eres de los que creen que hay un poder oscuro que domina el mundo desde las bolsas hasta los gobiernos, conspirando en planes en maléficos para hacernos a todos esclavos.
> Yo discrepo, yo pienso que lo que vemos en el resultado natural del sistema dejado a su desarrollo. No hay un poder univoco hay élites locales regionales y globales cada uno con su agenda muchas de ellas enfrentadas. Lo que tienen en común es el mantenimiento de sus privilegios y el mantener a sus propios remeros atados al remo mientras intentan quitarse parte del pastel con élites.
> En la subida de precios puede haber elementos de especulación sin duda, pero hay un sustrato de escasez de recursos que es real, el resultado natural de un capitalismo maduro que ha agotado la fuentes de alta rentabilidad, la manera lógica de mantener beneficios es como siempre subir precio reducir costes salarial (ya que parece ser que el remero es el único recurso inagotable del planeta).
> Precios altos y sueldos de mierda, y el remero hasta los huevos, dispuesto a votar a cualquier partido que le dé un enemigo contra el que tirar su mierda, negros, moros, maricas o en algunos países protestantes la culpa nos la echan a los emigrantes españoles, que les quitamos el trabajo.



Papá Noel no existe y los Reyes son los padres. No sabes ni por dónde sopla el viento.

Claro que hay un poder que quiere dominar el mundo. Si hasta hay gilipollas en las comunidades de vecinos CONSPIRANDO, que esto lo he visto con mis ojos, no va a existir un grupo de poder que quiera dominar el mundo... Hay que ser ingenuo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Abr 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> No se si es lo que quieren, pero yo voy a dejar se remar el año que viene. Yo con tener un PC e ir a andar al monte soy feliz. Con algún trapicheo y algún trabajo de mierda tipo repartidor loa findes voy sobrado. Que remen los putos menas y los enchufados de los chiringuitos.



Tú eres de los míos. Paseos por el monte y viciadas al PC.


----------



## Galvani (26 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Papá Noel no existe y los Reyes son los padres. No sabes ni por dónde sopla el viento.
> 
> Claro que hay un poder que quiere dominar el mundo. Si hasta hay gilipollas en las comunidades de vecinos CONSPIRANDO, que esto lo he visto con mis ojos, no va a existir un grupo de poder que quiera dominar el mundo... Hay que ser ingenuo.



El último gilipollaa quiere mandar es cierto. En los trabajos solo hay jefes y mandurrines.


----------



## wonderwoman (26 Abr 2022)

Entiendo a todos los que estáis cansados, he pasado una y mil veces por lo mismo. Sé lo que se siente, y es duro. Realmente no sabes hasta qué punto puede empezar a mejorar todo, es como estar en un ciclo que no tiene fin.

Pero también quiero animaros a todos con lo que sea que estéis haciendo. Muchas veces pensé en tirar la toalla, pero al final el tiempo me ha concedido el reconocimiento profesional que siempre se me negó.

Algo siempre queda.


----------



## Fargo (26 Abr 2022)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Entiendo a todos los que estáis cansados, he pasado una y mil veces por lo mismo. Sé lo que se siente, y es duro. Realmente no sabes hasta qué punto puede empezar a mejorar todo, es como estar en un ciclo que no tiene fin.
> 
> Pero también quiero animaros a todos con lo que sea que estéis haciendo. Muchas veces pensé en tirar la toalla, pero al final el tiempo me ha concedido el reconocimiento profesional que siempre se me negó.



En mi empresa no se puede ascender, están los 4 de la oficina y los operarios, y a la oficina solo puedes acceder si tienes un enchufe muy gordo o ser familiar de ellos.
Respecto al reconocimiento profesional ellos solo se acuerdan de lo último.
Si te dicen de ir en un día libre que les hace falta cubrir y les dices que no, eso es de lo que se van a acordar.
Si un día hay algún incidente en el curro que ni siquiera fue culpa tuya, eso es de lo que se van a acordar.
Solo se acuerdan de lo malo y de lo bueno te dan una palmadita en la espalda más falsa que un euro de madera, que olvidarán a la velocidad de la luz.
Así que la conclusión a la que llega uno es que no merece la pena deslomarse.


----------



## Fargo (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## JuanMacClane (26 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa no se puede ascender, están los 4 de la oficina y los operarios, y a la oficina solo puedes acceder si tienes un enchufe muy gordo o ser familiar de ellos.
> Respecto al reconocimiento profesional ellos solo se acuerdan de lo último.
> Si te dicen de ir en un día libre que les hace falta cubrir y les dices que no, eso es de lo que se van a acordar.
> Si un día hay algún incidente en el curro que ni siquiera fue culpa tuya, eso es de lo que se van a acordar.
> ...



Te he marcado ese punto porque en realidad es el que prevalece sobre los 2 anteriores, es decir solo se acuerdan de lo malo. Si lo último que hiciste fue bueno "pues era tu trabajo"

Creo que has descrito a más del 70% de las pymes de Hispanistán


----------



## Espeluznao (26 Abr 2022)

La respuesta que estáis buscando se llama huelga general.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Abr 2022)

Por curiosidad pongo un par de fragmentos de una carta de despedida de jubilación a una miembra
de la empresa de retail a la que pertenece mi supermercado (por lo que deduzco, mando intermedio).
Tenemos una intranet donde ponen toda la vida y milagros de todo el grupo a nivel nacional.

[...]
*(nombre de la interfecta) ha sido una persona con absoluta disponibilidad, firme en sus convicciones, buscando siempre la 
posición más favorable para la empresa.*
[...]
(Me pregunto si esta búsqueda de la posición más favorable para la empresa, habrá sido en ocasiones, jodiendo a alguno de sus subalternos).

     

Y a continuación para que no parezca que ha sido una esclava de la misma.

[...]
*Se ha caracterizado por tener muy claras sus prioridades, lo que le ha llevado a lo largo de su vida a dejar un poco apartada
su carrera profesional, volcándose en lo que ella consideraba importante, lo que da cuenta de su carácter desprendido.*
[...]


Vamos que en resumidas cuentas la empresa le está diciendo:

*Has sido una buena esclava, has hecho todo lo que hemos querido y has puesto siempre por delante los intereses de la empresa , por otra parte te hemos dejado un rato para ser madre o cuidar de la tuya mayor para que no sientas que eres una esclava.*


Se despiden diciendole... que disfrute de su nueva etapa, viajando, viendo a su familia o haciendo lo que más le guste.

En definitiva: Que aproveche bien el tiempo no vaya a ser que le de un posporrio y se vaya al otro barrio antes de tiempo.



P.D Para que te publiquen la cartita en la plataforma, has de ser como mínimo mando intermedio, los de clase "baja", sólo nos despedimos entre compañeros JAJAJA.
La plataforma de "empleados", como la mayoria, no es más que un lugar donde publicar chorradas para que veamos lo guay que es la empresa, lo comprometidos que estamos con el medio ambiente y la sociedad, y para que se chupen la polla o el coño entre los nuevos ascendidos y los que ya forman parte de la nobleza de la casa.


----------



## Vnsky77 (26 Abr 2022)

Podrías dar pistas sobre el sector en el que trabajas? Gracias!


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> La respuesta que estáis buscando se llama huelga general.



Si no fuera nadie a trabajar, otro gallo cantaría.
Pero siempre habrá trabajadores con el agua al cuello por las facturas que irán a fichar, también irán los que se creen que van a heredar la empresa y los "bienqueda" para subir puntos rajando de los huelguistas.


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Hoy hice de 14 a 22, el turno de tarde es la muerte en vida.
Como de costumbre, al llegar a casa no me esperaba ninguna chortina prieta, completándose así la derroición del remero mileurista nuncafollista.


----------



## wonderwoman (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa no se puede ascender, están los 4 de la oficina y los operarios, y a la oficina solo puedes acceder si tienes un enchufe muy gordo o ser familiar de ellos.
> Respecto al reconocimiento profesional ellos solo se acuerdan de lo último.
> Si te dicen de ir en un día libre que les hace falta cubrir y les dices que no, eso es de lo que se van a acordar.
> Si un día hay algún incidente en el curro que ni siquiera fue culpa tuya, eso es de lo que se van a acordar.
> ...



Vale, a mi m pasaba igual. Pero entonces, tienes que buscar fuera. Animo


----------



## OvEr0n (27 Abr 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> La respuesta que estáis buscando se llama huelga general.



Hay mucha gente deseando que gane la derecha para poder salir a la calle a protestar. Mientras sus amos manden tragaran los sables que hagan falta.


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hay mucha gente deseando que gane la derecha para poder salir a la calle a protestar. Mientras sus amos manden tragaran los sables que hagan falta.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy hice de 14 a 22, el turno de tarde es la muerte en vida.
> Como de costumbre, al llegar a casa no me esperaba ninguna chortina prieta, completándose así la derroición del remero mileurista nuncafollista.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038875




¿Cómo puedes sobrevivir en tu dia a dia currando y sin follar?

Precisamente el remo debe tener un aliciente , algo a cambio que motive y justifique remar, hacerse con dinero para prosperar, tener una vida sexual, tener familia hijos...

En serio no entiendo a los que currais a cambio de nada....

Para no tener nada mejor vagear en casa o ser pobre.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes sobrevivir en tu dia a dia currando y sin follar?
> 
> Precisamente el remo debe tener un aliciente , algo a cambio que motive y justifique remar, hacerse con dinero para prosperar, tener una vida sexual, tener familia hijos...
> 
> ...




Todo eso está de puta madre hasta que te hace falta dinero para comer y tener un techo bajo el que dormir. Que sí, que en este foro no se para de hablar de las paguitas pero vete como soltero, blanco, heterosexual y español a pedir una de ellas, que en el caso muy remoto que lo consigas directamente la cuantía no te va a dar ni para poderte limpiar el culo, así que no hablemos de intentar vivir.

Mucha gente está condenada a remar o morir, es así de simple y así de duro.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Todo eso está de puta madre hasta que te hace falta dinero para comer y tener un techo bajo el que dormir. Que sí, que en este foro no se para de hablar de las paguitas pero vete como soltero, blanco, heterosexual y español a pedir una de ellas, que en el caso muy remoto que lo consigas directamente la cuantía no te va a dar ni para poderte limpiar el culo, así que no hablemos de intentar vivir.
> 
> Mucha gente está condenada a remar o morir, es así de simple y así de duro.




Mientras tengas casa no te mueres de hambre en España, puedes subsistir con subsidios, rentas, caritas, iglesia..aunque seas blanco. Eso si casa en propiedad como no la tengas estás jodido.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mientras tengas casa no te mueres de hambre en España, puedes subsistir con subsidios, rentas, caritas, iglesia..aunque seas blanco. Eso si casa en propiedad como no la tengas estás jodido.




Tú lo has dicho, mientras tengas casa y pagada, cosas profundamente difíciles en este país. Inclusive si cuentas herencias porque la mayoría de gente mayor de este país no era hijo único. Y eso contando que puedas igualmente sufragar los gastos de comunidad, ibi, etc ... porque si no te van a quitar no sólo la casa sino también los calzones.


----------



## Tackler (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Todo eso está de puta madre hasta que te hace falta dinero para comer y tener un techo bajo el que dormir. Que sí, que en este foro no se para de hablar de las paguitas pero vete como soltero, blanco, heterosexual y español a pedir una de ellas, que en el caso muy remoto que lo consigas directamente la cuantía no te va a dar ni para poderte limpiar el culo, así que no hablemos de intentar vivir.
> 
> Mucha gente está condenada a remar o morir, es así de simple y así de duro.



Si fuera un miserable así viviría en casa de mis padres u ocupando. Este país te lo pone fácil. El problema de los ocupas es que aparte son monguers financieros así que no aprovechan esa ventaja para salir del pozo.


----------



## OYeah (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho, mientras tengas casa y pagada, cosas profundamente difíciles en este país. Inclusive si cuentas herencias porque la mayoría de gente mayor de este país no era hijo único. Y eso contando que puedas igualmente sufragar los gastos de comunidad, ibi, etc ... porque si no te van a quitar no sólo la casa sino también los calzones.




Estás desnudando al foro, que es un nido de ninis viviendo con los papis y no tienen ni idea de estas cosas. Posiblemente con esas paguitas, pero desde luego con el alojamiento ya cubierto.

Pasa de contestar, es ridículo lo que proponen, solo piensan en heredar si no han heredado ya. Hay mucho panchito forocochero también.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Estás desnudando al foro, que es un nido de ninis viviendo con los papis y no tienen ni idea de estas cosas. Posiblemente con esas paguitas, pero desde luego con el alojamiento ya cubierto.
> 
> Pasa de contestar, es ridículo lo que proponen, solo piensan en heredar si no han heredado ya. Hay mucho panchito forocochero también.




A ver, no es cuestión de intentar aleccionar a nadie, pero una de las primeras cosas que se deben de tener en cuenta en este país es que esto no es USA. En España la primera vivienda no es inembargable como en USA, en España como tengas la más mínima deuda te pueden dejar hasta sin tu puta casa por muy pagada o heredada sin cargas que esté. ¿Todo lo demás? papel mojado.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A ver, no es cuestión de intentar aleccionar a nadie, pero una de las primeras cosas que se deben de tener en cuenta en este país es que esto no es USA. En España la primera vivienda no es inembargable como en USA, en España como tengas la más mínima deuda te pueden dejar hasta sin tu puta casa por muy pagada o heredada sin cargas que esté. ¿Todo lo demás? papel mojado.




No te pueden dejar sin casa , no exactamente , si es tuya . Trabajé en una asesoria jurídica, y gestioné muchos prelitigios. Si eres insolvente y no hay donde rascar, el juez *anota* el embargo del acreedor correspodiente en la nota simple de tu casa, mientras tu puedes vivir , en caso de venta o herencia si meten mano, hasta donde haya, va por orden , quien primero se anote cobra. Para vender hay que liquidar las anotaciones de embargo, para heredar lo mismo. Pero mientras tu estés vivo y seas insolvente nadie te puede tirar de tu casa.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No te pueden dejar sin casa , no exactamente , si es tuya . Trabajé en una asesoria jurídica, y gestioné muchos prelitigios. Si eres insolvente y no hay donde rascar, el juez *anota* el embargo del acreedor correspodiente en la nota simple de tu casa, mientras tu puedes vivir , en caso de venta o herencia si meten mano, hasta donde haya, va por orden , quien primero se anote cobra. Para vender hay que liquidar las anotaciones de embargo, para heredar lo mismo. Pero mientras tu estés vivo y seas insolvente nadie te puede tirar de tu casa.




_"No se embargarán bienes cuyo previsible valor exceda de la cantidad por la que se haya despachado ejecución, *salvo que en el patrimonio del ejecutado sólo existieren bienes de valor superior a esos conceptos* y la afección de dichos bienes resultare necesaria a los fines de la ejecución."_

*Artículo 584 Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil*


----------



## OYeah (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No te pueden dejar sin casa , no exactamente , si es tuya . Trabajé en una asesoria jurídica, y gestioné muchos prelitigios. Si eres insolvente y no hay donde rascar, el juez *anota* el embargo del acreedor correspodiente en la nota simple de tu casa, mientras tu puedes vivir , en caso de venta o herencia si meten mano, hasta donde haya, va por orden , quien primero se anote cobra. Para vender hay que liquidar las anotaciones de embargo, para heredar lo mismo. Pero mientras tu estés vivo y seas insolvente nadie te puede tirar de tu casa.




Debes estar de broma. 

¿Te suenan los deshaucios?



KailKatarn dijo:


> _"No se embargarán bienes cuyo previsible valor exceda de la cantidad por la que se haya despachado ejecución, *salvo que en el patrimonio del ejecutado sólo existieren bienes de valor superior a esos conceptos* y la afección de dichos bienes resultare necesaria a los fines de la ejecución."_
> 
> *Artículo 584 Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil*



Deshaucios sin más. Y el ejecutado a vivir con los padres.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Deshaucios sin más. Y el ejecutado a vivir con los padres.




Sinceramente, a estas alturas del hilo me esperaba más nivel, pero ahora resulta que llevan viviendo en España toda su jodida vida y no saben que hasta la primera vivienda es embargable hasta por la mínima deuda que tengas. Es más, que dejen un par de años sin pagar el IBI que entonces van a ver como los de la propia paguita les despojan de lo único que creían tener en propiedad.

En serio, si este es el nivel ... mejor apagamos las luces y nos vamos todos. Si hay gente que se ha quedado sin su casa hasta por una letra sin pagar por descuidos o hasta por deudas de servicios primarios (pagos de luz, agua, gas, etc ...) y ahora resulta que si tienes la vivienda eres el puto amo. En serio, no saben ni las leyes del país en el que viven pero van repartiendo lecciones de vida.

Vivir para ver.


PD: Desahuciados por un televisor


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes sobrevivir en tu dia a dia currando y sin follar?
> 
> Precisamente el remo debe tener un aliciente , algo a cambio que motive y justifique remar, hacerse con dinero para prosperar, tener una vida sexual, tener familia hijos...
> 
> En serio no entiendo a los que currais a cambio de nada....



A ver, la culpa también es mía.
Me gustan entre 18 y 25, tengo a más de una treinteañera del curro detrás pero paso de ellas.
Ninguna de mis exnovias tenía más de 26.
No me fío de las Charos sin hijos, siempre pienso que lo que buscan es quedarse embarazadas y joderme (aún más) la vida.
Si no tengo algo así al llegar a casa prefiero estar solo, disfruto mucho de mi soledad y tendría que venir algo muy bueno para que me plantee compartir mi poco tiempo libre con alguien.


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Nunca he contemplado el sexo de pago, pero en la vida de un hombre a veces llega el momento en que uno se plantea que si quiere seguir comiendo carne fresca, tendrá que pagar por ella.
Tengo amigos remeros que van de putas y se les ve felices.
Algún remero putero, se agradecería su testimonio sobre tan noble afición.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nunca he contemplado el sexo de pago, pero en la vida de un hombre a veces llega el momento en que uno se plantea que si quiere seguir comiendo carne fresca, tendrá que pagar por ella.




Y qué vas a esperar de una española, si ya ves, tienes aquí un nido de listos que se creen que las paguitas son la solución sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hablan ni las leyes que les rigen en el país en el que viven. Y eso los que supuestamente van de listos y sabiondos así que ... qué vas a esperar de la española tradicional? pues una mierda como la copa de un pino. Vamos, que mi consejo no es que lo hagas ya no por carne fresca sino por directamente salud mental y dejar de escuchar gilipolleces.

Encontrar una hembra con el cerebro amueblado y que encima sepa de la jungla en la que vive y que además haya visto en ti su media naranja es prácticamente imposible. Alguno lo consigue, claro, como también otros consiguen que les toque la lotería siendo las posibilidades exactamente las mismas o incluso menores en el tema de las mujeres.


----------



## Red Herring (27 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Estás desnudando al foro, que es un nido de ninis viviendo con los papis y no tienen ni idea de estas cosas. Posiblemente con esas paguitas, pero desde luego con el alojamiento ya cubierto.
> 
> Pasa de contestar, es ridículo lo que proponen, solo piensan en heredar si no han heredado ya. Hay mucho panchito forocochero también.



Que la gente en este foro ande haciendo cuentas ni cotiza,si la cosa fuera tan fácil como dejarlo de un día para otro no verías a tanta gente quemada por aquí....


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Que la gente en este foro ande haciendo cuentas ni cotiza,si la cosa fuera tan fácil como dejarlo de un día para otro no verías a tanta gente quemada por aquí....



Fácil no es, desde luego.
Y más difícil aún si quieres irte con indemnización, a la empresa le gusta machacar al empleado viejuno para que se vaya gratis sin tener que pagarle un céntimo.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Debes estar de broma.
> 
> ¿Te suenan los deshaucios?
> 
> ...




No hagas trampas al solitario. Si es tu casa pagada, no te pueden tirar. Claro te pueden tirar cuando estás en regimen alquiler o arrendamiento, o con un hipotecario por medio. Si no tienes donde vivir y es tu casa como te va tirar el juez porque debas unos recibos del agua o del IBI? ( por ejemplo)


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ver, la culpa también es mía.
> Me gustan entre 18 y 25, tengo a más de una treinteañera del curro detrás pero paso de ellas.
> Ninguna de mis exnovias tenía más de 26.
> No me fío de las Charos sin hijos, siempre pienso que lo que buscan es quedarse embarazadas y joderme (aún más) la vida.
> ...




Pues si, de +30 años jodido encontrarlas como la de la foto.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No hagas trampas al solitario. Si es tu casa pagada, no te pueden tirar. Claro te pueden tirar cuando estás en regimen alquiler o arrendamiento, o con un hipotecario por medio. Si no tienes donde vivir y es tu casa como te va tirar el juez porque debas unos recibos del agua o del IBI? ( por ejemplo)




Ya te he pasado la noticia de un matrimonio de más de 60 años desahuciados por una deuda de 20.000 pesetas de 3 letras de una TV. No nos vengas a vender tu mierda de que has trabajado allí o aquí porque has demostrado no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas, ni de las leyes que rigen tu país. Si vas a dar lecciones de vida antes demuestra que tienes la más reputísima idea de lo que hablas.

Otra cosa es que todo esto te haya venido de improviso y ahora te estés dando cuenta del país en el que vives. Porque hasta en la putísima USA, ese país supuestamente capitalista como ninguno, es imposible que metan mano a tu primera vivienda. Y todo esto en España después de más de 40 años de socialismo. Sí, increíble pero cierto.

Quizás es por eso que USA es un país donde la gente no tiene miedo a arruinarse varias veces y volver a intentarlo. Pero sólo quizás, ¿eh? no como este puto país que antes de empezar nada ya te ha robado todo lo que tienes y que como encima la cagues te quedas hasta sin los calzones.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## OYeah (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No hagas trampas al solitario. Si es tu casa pagada, no te pueden tirar. Claro te pueden tirar cuando estás en regimen alquiler o arrendamiento, o con un hipotecario por medio. Si no tienes donde vivir y es tu casa como te va tirar el juez porque debas unos recibos del agua o del IBI? ( por ejemplo)




Como acaban de decir, es increíble lo de este foro. Lo que era y en lo que ha caido. 









Desahuciado por sus propios vecinos por no pagar la comunidad durante 14 años


No pagar la cuota a la comunidad de vecinos tiene graves riesgos aunque no lo parezca. Agentes de la Policía Nacional y funcionarios del juzgado de guardia en Jerez materializaron




www.elmundo.es






En el caso de los okupas, las burradas son aun mas grandes, tranquilo.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Como acaban de decir, es increíble lo de este foro. Lo que era y en lo que ha caido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dependerá de la deuda y que diga el juez no?

Y veo que has tardado 15 ' en rebuscar algo anecdótico e inusual con el que "taparme" la boca, (noticia de 2013) que por cierto volvió a recuperar su piso.

Estas noticias son aisladísimas , yo he intentado encontrar alguna y no hay.


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> *Ya te he pasado la noticia de un matrimonio de más de 60 años desahuciados por una deuda de 20.000 pesetas de 3 letras de una TV. No nos vengas a ven*der tu mierda de que has trabajado allí o aquí porque has demostrado no tener ni puta idea de lo que hablas, ni de las leyes que rigen tu país. Si vas a dar lecciones de vida antes demuestra que tienes la más reputísima idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Otra cosa es que todo esto te haya venido de improviso y ahora te estés dando cuenta del país en el que vives. Porque hasta en la putísima USA, ese país supuestamente capitalista como ninguno, es imposible que metan mano a tu primera vivienda. Y todo esto en España después de más de 40 años de socialismo. Sí, increíble pero cierto.
> 
> Quizás es por eso que USA es un país donde la gente no tiene miedo a arruinarse varias veces y volver a intentarlo. Pero sólo quizás, ¿eh? no como este puto país que antes de empezar nada ya te ha robado todo lo que tienes y que como encima la cagues te quedas hasta sin los calzones.




Casos aislados de noticias sensacionalistas rebuscadas y que a saber si son fakenews, lo cierto es que hay cientos miles de morosos propietarios de piso por no.pagar letras de TV o comunidad , y normalmente no les pasa nada, siguen en su casa.

Lo cierto es que preparar una demanda a un moroso insolvente pero con casa lleva mucho tiempo y los procesos judiciales son eternos y complejos.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Abr 2022)

@Murray's en España lo único inembargable es el SMI, ciertos derechos y bienes considerados sacros o de la iglesia, teniendo estos estar debidamente inscritos.

Lo demás es embargable, hasta la furgoneta donde vivas.
Este es un país de mierda, con una ley de enjuiciamiento civil de mierda del siglo 19.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Casos aislados de noticias sensacionalistas rebuscadas y que a saber si son fakenews, lo cierto es que hay cientos miles de morosos propietarios de piso por no.pagar letras de TV o comunidad , y normalmente no les pasa nada, siguen en su casa.
> 
> Lo cierto es que preparar una demanda a un moroso insolvente pero con casa lleva mucho tiempo y los procesos judiciales son eternos y complejos.




Claro, has pasado de que trabajabas nosedonde y eso no podía ocurrir, que era imposible, a ahora decir que son noticias sensacionalistas y que los procesos judiciales son eternos y complejos. Vaya cambio, amigo!

Pues ahora ya sólo te queda saber no sólo que te vas a quedar hasta sin los calzones en este país sino que también el mínimo inembargable se lo pasan por el forro de los huevos en caso de pensión para los hijos. ¿Tienes una ayuda de 450€ y debes de pagar por tus críos 300+300 porque tienes 2? pues no te preocupes que te quitan los 450 y todavía debes 150 cada mes.

Y si quieres seguimos y te abro los ojos del puto país socialista hasta la médula en el que vives pero que luego es el peor de los capitalistas a la hora de tratar a sus ciudadanos. Les debéis hasta la sangre que circula por vuestras venas y aun así seguís votando a los mismos sin parar y sin tener ni puta idea de las leyes que os rigen y que ellos mismos han creado para joderos la vida sin piedad.




11kjuan dijo:


> @Murray's en España lo único inembargable es el SMI, ciertos derechos y bienes considerados sacros o de la iglesia, teniendo estos estar debidamente inscritos.
> 
> Lo demás es embargable, hasta la furgoneta donde vivas.
> Este es un país de mierda, con una ley de enjuiciamiento civil de mierda del siglo 19.




Falso, ya he contado arriba el por qué hasta el SMI es embargable en este puto país de mierda.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Claro, has pasado de que trabajabas nosedonde y eso no podía ocurrir, que era imposible, a ahora decir que son noticias sensacionalistas y que los procesos judiciales son eternos y complejos. Vaya cambio, amigo!
> 
> Pues ahora ya sólo te queda saber no sólo que te vas a quedar hasta sin los calzones en este país sino que también el mínimo inembargable se lo pasan por el forro de los huevos en caso de pensión para los hijos. ¿Tienes una ayuda de 450€ y debes de pagar por tus críos 300+300 porque tienes 2? pues no te preocupes que te quitan los 450 y todavía debes 150 cada mes.
> 
> ...



Lo siento chico, no te pongas a la defensiva. Se me olvidó que la inembargabilidad del SMI no es completa si hay derechos de alimentos.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo siento chico, no te pongas a la defensiva. Se me olvidó que la inembargabilidad del SMI no es completa si hay derechos de alimentos.




No, no es ponerme a la defensiva, sino simplemente dejar claro que en este puto país de mierda hasta el SMI es embargable. ¿De locos? ¿De países capitalistas hasta la médula? pues sí, pero es el país en el que vivimos.


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> @Murray's *en España lo único inembargable es el SMI*, ciertos derechos y bienes considerados sacros o de la iglesia, teniendo estos estar debidamente inscritos.
> 
> Lo demás es embargable, hasta la furgoneta donde vivas.
> Este es un país de mierda, con una ley de enjuiciamiento civil de mierda del siglo 19.



OJO CUIDAO:

*



Embargo del salario por impago de pensión alimentos:

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> _Tener en cuenta que cuando se trata de deudas reclamadas por *el impago de pensiones alimenticias*, existe una excepción a esta inembargabilidad, siendo susceptible de embargo todos los conceptos por los que ingrese el deudor, y en cualquier cuantía, incluidas cantidades inferiores al salario mínimo interprofesional.
> 
> En estos supuestos, y en atención al origen de procedencia de ese embargo que es la reclamación de la pensión de alimentos debidos por el que fuera cónyuge o hijos, será el Juez quien ponderando las circunstancias del caso concreto y las respectivas necesidades tanto del obligado al pago como los que instan el embargo*, *decidirá la cantidad a embargar o retener.
> 
> ▷ La pena por no pagar la pensión de alimentos [ 2022 ]_




En este país, por poder te pueden embargar hasta la mierda que llevas en las tripas.

Algunas cosas que me enseñó mi padre y que se pueden aplicar a los últimos mensajes:

No te fíes ni de tu padre
Nunca pidas un crédito (y nunca avales a otro)


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> No, no es ponerme a la defensiva, sino simplemente dejar claro que en este puto país de mierda hasta el SMI es embargable. ¿De locos? ¿De países capitalistas hasta la médula? pues sí, pero es el país en el que vivimos.



Ya sabía yo que era mala idea liarse con Charos con el reloj biológico haciendo tic tac.
Que engañen a otro pardillo, lo que faltaba era que me quitaran una parte de la calderilla que me paga la empresa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedes sobrevivir en tu dia a dia currando y sin follar?
> 
> Precisamente el remo debe tener un aliciente , algo a cambio que motive y justifique remar, hacerse con dinero para prosperar, tener una vida sexual, tener familia hijos...
> 
> ...



Igual es que no todos somos niños de papá y si no trabajamos nos morimos.


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

"Remad cabrones.
Acabo de comprarme otro casoplón en la playa y no pretenderéis que yo o mis hijos hagamos las tareas más ingratas de la empresa.
Tengo un sobrino que es un bala perdida y lo voy a enchufar, a partir del Lunes será vuestro superior".


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Up para que los que hayan escapado de la plantación nos cuenten cómo lo hicieron


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Up



Pero usted no estaba trabajando hasta altas horas de la noche ?
Que hace foreando ?


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero usted no estaba trabajando hasta altas horas de la noche ?
> Que hace foreando ?



Hoy libro, los esclavos de la galera normalmente tenemos contrato de 165 horas.
La empresa no para de acosarme para que vaya en días libres, y siempre les digo lo mismo:
"Ese día no puedo".
A veces me responden con un "Ok".
Otras veces me escriben: "Gracias por tu colaboración".


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hay mucha gente deseando que gane la derecha para poder salir a la calle a protestar. Mientras sus amos manden tragaran los sables que hagan falta.



Me imagino que te refieres a los sindicatos. Si gobernara el PP, en los últimos 4 años llevaríamos ya 8 huelgas generales..


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

*VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE.*


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE.*



Cuéntenos cómo consiguió escapar de la galera.
Que sepa que es usted un privilegiado, le INVIDIO muchísimo.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuéntenos cómo consiguió escapar de la galera.
> Que sepa que es usted un privilegiado, le INVIDIO muchísimo.



Sí... Aquí lo voy a contar...


Sin acritud, permítame una sonrisa.


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Sí... Aquí lo voy a contar...
> 
> 
> Sin acritud, permítame una sonrisa.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039610


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuéntenos cómo consiguió escapar de la galera.
> Que sepa que es usted un privilegiado, le INVIDIO muchísimo.




Sólo hay una forma de abandonar la galera: teniendo dinero. Ya lo consigas robando, estafando, con tu propio negocio, heredando o como sea pero necesitas capital porque en el momento que tengas una deuda, por pequeña que sea, GAME OVER. Luego ya depende de ti si necesitas mucho porque gastas mucho o necesitas menos porque gastas poco, pero el monto, del tamaño que sea, lo necesitas si quieres sentirte libre de verdad.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Sólo hay una forma de abandonar la galera: teniendo dinero. Ya lo consigas robando, estafando, con tu propio negocio, heredando o como sea pero necesitas capital porque en el momento que tengas una deuda, por pequeña que sea, GAME OVER. Luego ya depende de ti si necesitas mucho porque gastas mucho o necesitas menos porque gastas poco, pero el monto, del tamaño que sea, lo necesitas si quieres sentirte libre de verdad.



"No hay nadie más rico que quien menos necesita"

Lonchafinismo rules, esa es la auténtica rebelión.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

¿Aceptan en las órdenes monásticas a postulantes mayores de 40? ¿Hace falta tener carrera? 

Yo estoy pensando en mirarme eso como opción de futuro.

Vivir en una comunidad. Ora et Labora. Cocinar, limpiar, rezar y meditar. Igual me dá Cristianismo, que Budismo, que Ortodoxo: Desde mi punto de vista, cualquier opción te lleva a la visión divina.

A mi me parecia una opción fantástica. Mi vida ha sido socialmente limitada, estoy acostumbrado a ello, y hay cosas de las que empiezo a prescindir.
Techo, comida y colaborar con tu trabajo en la comunidad: PUNTO y cuando la palmas tienes un hueco en el cementerio del monasterio (si tiene).
Y quien sabe... quizá dentro de 500 o 1000 años te desentierren y te conviertas en una reliquia arqueológica.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Aceptan en las órdenes monásticas a postulantes mayores de 40? ¿Hace falta tener carrera?
> 
> Yo estoy pensando en mirarme eso como opción de futuro.
> 
> ...



Y porqué mejor no a sacerdote ?
Conozco a varios que viven de puta madre.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039610



Caballo merece un Óscar de la Academia, no me digáis que no...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y porqué mejor no a sacerdote ?
> Conozco a varios que viven de puta madre.



Supongo que hay que pasar por un plan reglado de estudios especial....
Además que hay que llevar una iglesia, atender a los feligreses, aguantar las idas de olla del personal en el confesionario en plan psicólogo desde una perspectiva "divina"....
Y como seas cura de alguna parroquia de ciudad, aguanta que te entre gentucilla rara a robarte el cesto de las propinas.

Las misas... que horror, que rollo....

No sé.... se trata de tener un techo y comida más o menos decente, y pagar con tu trabajo manual que podrias hacer si vivieras solo o el que te encarguen en comunidad.


----------



## Vnsky77 (27 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Aceptan en las órdenes monásticas a postulantes mayores de 40? ¿Hace falta tener carrera?
> 
> Yo estoy pensando en mirarme eso como opción de futuro.
> 
> ...



Supongo que con algo de ahorros y la paga esa de mayores de 52 se puede vivir tipo comuna en una ecoaldea de estas que se están creando por muchos lugares...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Supongo que con algo de ahorros y la paga esa de mayores de 52 se puede vivir tipo comuna en una ecoaldea de estas que se están creando por muchos lugares...



Y luego hacer nudismo... en verano, con todos los pellejos colgando....



Plan lonchafinista manda con tal de abandonar la galera

Y que REME su puta madre...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

CASAMAMISMO o DERROICIÓN


KailKatarn dijo:


> Sólo hay una forma de abandonar la galera: teniendo dinero. Ya lo consigas robando, estafando, con tu propio negocio, heredando o como sea pero necesitas capital porque en el momento que tengas una deuda, por pequeña que sea, GAME OVER. Luego ya depende de ti si necesitas mucho porque gastas mucho o necesitas menos porque gastas poco, pero el monto, del tamaño que sea, lo necesitas si quieres sentirte libre de verdad.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)

*QUE REME SU PUTA MADRE.*


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039768
> 
> 
> *QUE REME SU PUTA MADRE.*



En mi puta GALERA (super/hiper de una conocida cadena de retail/distribución), cuando las cosas van "mal" y con "mal" es que haya una crísis coyuntural que hace que se venda menos, se suelen hacer cosas para tratar de pillar a los empleados en flagrante excusa para intentar echar a los veteranos y poder pillar personal más barato, entre otras cosas se suele ver el registro de fichajes para ver si eres impuntal en la entrada, eso si, no se quejan si fichas más tarde la salida - por eso es importante no hacer el idiota en ese sentido -), bien pues intentaron imponer el que cada vez que los remeros de clase "baja" - vendedores, repositores - tuvieramos que ir al baño se lo tuvieramos que poner en conocimiento a nuestro responsable directo.

Yo le dije en confianza a mi responsable de por aquel entonces...

*"Como pongais eso, te juro que entro en el momento que estes atendiendo a un comercial visitante (los típicos comerciales de las marcas con las que se trabajan) y te pongo voz infantil y te suelto: Señorita señorita!! ¿Puedo ir al baño?".*

Y me dijo todo preocupado: *No hombre no.... no hay que llegar a eso.... *      

Por supuesto, norma asi tan estúpida NO SE LLEGO A PONER

En fin... GALERAS.... habría que quemarlas todas y a los responsables de RRHH colgarlos del palo mayor.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1039768
> 
> 
> *QUE REME SU PUTA MADRE.*



Que es eso de registros de salidas al baño ?
Me cago en mi estampa si le tengo que pedir permiso a una Charo para ir a mear.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que es eso de registros de salidas al baño ?
> Me cago en mi estampa si le tengo que pedir permiso a una Charo para ir a mear.



Una Charo para gobernarnos a todos...


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Abr 2022)

Tengo claro que cuando cumpla 50 palos (que tampoco me falta tanto, menos de 4 años) dejo de remar, a buscar la indemnización por despido, dos años a cobrar paro y con 52 años a cobrar subsidio hasta que me jubilen. Pero hay que traer los deberes hechos y llevar planificándolo unos años.

Desde los 52 a los 67 mis fuentes de ingreso serán:

462€ del subsidio para mayores de 52 años
300€ del alquiler de dos plazas de garaje en negro (mi zona es muy buena)
Ir rescatando el plan de pensiones a coste fiscal 0 que se puede en caso de paro de larga duración, y de retiradas de fondos de inversión y depósitos. Calculo que retirando unos 700€ mensuales voy bien (no puedo pasar de cierto límite para que no me corten el subsidio)

Vivo con la novia, ella tiene tres años menos que yo pero la idea es que siga trabajando a media jornada hasta que pueda trincar ella también el subsidio. Entre unas cosas y otras nos plantaríamos en 2000€ mensuales, que para una pareja sin hipotecas, ni coche y siendo frugales es más que suficiente. Y el remo se lo cedemos a otros.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tengo claro que cuando cumpla 50 palos (que tampoco me falta tanto, menos de 4 años) dejo de remar, a buscar la indemnización por despido, dos años a cobrar paro y con 52 años a cobrar subsidio hasta que me jubilen. Pero hay que traer los deberes hechos y llevar planificándolo unos años.
> 
> Desde los 52 a los 67 mis fuentes de ingreso serán:
> 
> ...



 Que reme su puta madre

yo tb tendré que ir pensando en algún plan no estoy lejos de tú edad, pero nada lejos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo que tu Fargo, me emparejaría con la cualquier gorda de tu entorno, y tendría larvas con ella. El problema es que verás que la vida en pareja con una mujer fiel, no es lo que te han vendido en el netflix, lo cual tendrías el riesgo de derroerte más y desencantarte de la raza humana aún más.
> 
> Las larvas son el motor emocional del 90% de remeros. Eso es así. Si no puedes llevar una vida bohemia y frugal sin trabajar o vivir de rentas, mentalízate que estarás toda la vida remando. Por tanto, no hay mejor motivación psicológica que tener bocas que alimentar o hipotecas que pagar, te olvidas de tu ego y te centras en ser empujacarritos carapadre maximus. El menor de tus problemas será tener que levantarte a las 7 de la mañana o aguantar al compañero que estás deseando cortarle la cabeza con una motosierra. Es más, con el paso del tiempo, desearás permanecer en el trabajo más tiempo, con tal de no estar aguantando los lloros de tus larvas y a la pesada de tu mujera.
> 
> Entenderás la vida paco hezpañola en todo su esplendor, miles de individuos derroídos en vida acudiendo al bar PEPE CUENCA para ahogar sus penas después de salir del curro.



Coño, no es por nada, pero trabajo con tías, a veces mi parienta es insoportable, pero por lo menos me la follo y si está inspirada como anoche me echa un polvo de la hostia, a mís compañeras no las tocó ni con un palo y las tengo que aguantar igual...

Los hijos igual, a veces es un puto coñazo y otras lo ves y te hace sentir bien, tengo un bebé de 21 meses, a veces me da abrazos, duermo la siesta con el porque no hay quien lo saque de la cama, no te da tiempo a deprimirte, además he alegrado a mi madre.

No todo es malo.

Quiero soltar el remo una temporada, se lo digo a mi parienta, a ratos es una loca insoportable, pero me conoció en paro y ella tenía coche nuevo, piso y un sueldo de 2k...

No es tan malo tener familia.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hace dos días me echaron la bronca por estar quieto en mi puesto, quieren empleados dedicados que se dejen la piel en la empresa.
> Por 8 horas te dan un descanso de 20 minutos, ojo con pasarte del tiempo.



Que horror, un café de funcivago como Dios manda no baja nunca de 40 minutillos para sobrellevar las duras jornadas de mañana de 5 o 6 horas.


----------



## opilano (28 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tengo claro que cuando cumpla 50 palos (que tampoco me falta tanto, menos de 4 años) dejo de remar, a buscar la indemnización por despido, dos años a cobrar paro y con 52 años a cobrar subsidio hasta que me jubilen. Pero hay que traer los deberes hechos y llevar planificándolo unos años.
> 
> Desde los 52 a los 67 mis fuentes de ingreso serán:
> 
> ...



Sin crios, tiene pinta de ser totalmente factible.
Decir y hacer.


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quiero soltar el remo una temporada, se lo digo a mi parienta, a ratos es una loca insoportable, pero me conoció en paro y ella tenía coche nuevo, piso y un sueldo de 2k...
> 
> No es tan malo tener familia.



Te dejará al poco tiempo de haber soltado el remo.
Antes de eso te machacará a todas horas para que vuelvas a "facturar", igual la dejas tú primero por ese agobio incesante.
Dicho de otra forma, si quieres seguir teniendo tu nidito de amor no dejes de trabajar y piensa en como ganar aún más dinero.
Igual la pareja se rompe por alguna otra razón, igual no.
Pero si dejas el curro romperéis seguro, ella te conoció yendo del paro a trabajar pero no aceptará que vayas de trabajar al paro.
Ojalá las mujeres fueran de otra forma, pero esta es su naturaleza.
A partir de ahí, todo hombre que se precie debería tomar sus propias decisiones, y si a una mujer no le gusta ahí tiene la puerta.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*



De donde sacas el dinero entonces?
Paguita de papá o del gobierno, chapuzas en "b", robar, mercadeo de bolsitas de azúcar?
Este es un hilo adulto y si nos preguntan diremos que era todo ficción, pongamos de una vez LAS CARTAS ENCIMA DE LA MESA.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eso yo lo he vivido en mis propias carnes, pero en vez de para bien, para mal. Padezco un trastorno mental no muy grave pero que me hace ir periódicamente a psiquiatría y psicología, cuando voy en horas de trabajo suelen darme un justificante de ausencia que por privacidad pone simplemente que has estado en un centro médico, pero una vez por descuido el justificante ponía que era del Centro de Salud Mental en el encabezado y en el sello, pero no le di más importancia y lo entregué en recursos humanos. Pues bien aquello se ve que corrió como la pólvora.
> 
> Un día, el jefe más cabrón de todo la puta empresa, un latiguero que falta el respeto, grita etc en una reunión me echó en cara delante de varios compañeros que mis problemas de rendimiento y mi actitud quizá se debieran a que era un "loco que va empastillado", pero yo allí en la reunión callado como un puta.
> 
> ...



Esto es muy psicópatico, igual que lo de la vida parasitaria, pero bueno, yo tampoco tengo ganas de trabajar, estoy bastante hasta los cojones.

Lo de no tener miedo es cierto, aunque yo no llegaría a las amenazas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te dejará al poco tiempo de haber soltado el remo.
> Antes de eso te machacará a todas horas para que vuelvas a "facturar", igual la dejas tú primero por ese agobio incesante.
> Dicho de otra forma, si quieres seguir teniendo tu nidito de amor no dejes de trabajar y piensa en como ganar aún más dinero.
> Igual la pareja se rompe por alguna otra razón, igual no.
> ...



La verdad es que ni me preocupa, de momento es la segunda relación más larga que he tenido.

Yo a estas alturas digo como los que quitan el coche pero con las tías, si me sale mal me retiro, por lo menos de las relaciones serias, que las den por el culo, estoy yo para aguantar viejas ...

Tengo dos años de paro, no me crea ningún trauma, ya he tenido muchas rupturas, estoy curtido.


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que es eso de registros de salidas al baño ?
> Me cago en mi estampa si le tengo que pedir permiso a una Charo para ir a mear.



En mi empresa debes pedirlo, o el encargadillo se chiva a la oficina y te ponen una falta por abandono del puesto de trabajo.
No es coña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que horror, un café de funcivago como Dios manda no baja nunca de 40 minutillos para sobrellevar las duras jornadas de mañana de 5 o 6 horas.



Pues a mí me deben estar estafando porque solo tengo 20 minutos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De donde sacas el dinero entonces?
> Paguita de papá o del gobierno, chapuzas en "b", robar, mercadeo de bolsitas de azúcar?
> Este es un hilo adulto y si nos preguntan diremos que era todo ficción, pongamos de una vez LAS CARTAS ENCIMA DE LA MESA.



Niños de papá, casapapis, gente con casas/plazas de garaje,... A los que no tenemos nada de eso nos toca remar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> "No hay nadie más rico que quien menos necesita"
> 
> Lonchafinismo rules, esa es la auténtica rebelión.



Por muy poco que necesites al menos necesitas un sitio donde vivir y 200-300 euros para comida. Y si no eres un niño de papá tendrás que pagar alquiler/hipoteca, que no son baratos.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que es eso de registros de salidas al baño ?
> Me cago en mi estampa si le tengo que pedir permiso a una Charo para ir a mear.



Pues eso es, tal cual, efectivamente.


----------



## Pedrolas (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Con tu amigo DYC.











Letra de Siempre igual de Los Suaves | Musixmatch


Letra de Siempre igual de Los Suaves. Ocho de la mañana Suena el despertador Te levantas de cama Eso es lo peor Te arrastras al ...




www.musixmatch.com


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por muy poco que necesites al menos necesitas un sitio donde vivir y 200-300 euros para comida. Y si no eres un niño de papá tendrás que pagar alquiler/hipoteca, que no son baratos.



Deja libre tu imaginación y se abrirá ante ti un mundo de posibilidades infinitas.







*
Descubre todo de lo que eres capaz.*


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Niños de papá, casapapis, gente con casas/plazas de garaje,... A los que no tenemos nada de eso nos toca remar.



Tiene toda la pinta, pero pocos lo admiten.
Las paguitas suelen ser para los moronegros, salvo algùn español que hace la jugada del siglo y se la dan.
Conozco a uno que hizo una argucia a raíz de un accidente con el coche, le echó cuento y consiguió la inutilidad, le dieron una paguita vitalicia.
El tipo suele ir a correr, está sano como una manzana.


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues a mí me deben estar estafando porque solo tengo 20 minutos.



8 horas = 20 minutos de descanso.
10 horas = 30 minutos de descanso.
Si te tardas más el encargadillo te hace un informe y lo manda a la oficina.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (28 Abr 2022)

A remar y a tragar


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta, pero pocos lo admiten.
> Las paguitas suelen ser para los moronegros, salvo algùn español que hace la jugada del siglo y se la dan.
> _Conozco a uno que hizo una argucia a raíz de un accidente con el coche, le echó cuento y consiguió la inutilidad, le dieron una paguita vitalicia.
> El tipo suele ir a correr, está sano como una manzana._




De esos hay muchos, 

Se el caso de cuatro personas, dos cobran pensión minusvalia y podrian trabajar , los otros dos dos hermanas por incapacidad laboral , una desde los 30 años sin pegar chapa la otra con 46 le acaban reconocer una pensión por incapacidad laboral... para fumeteo, cafes, y viajecillos si tienen...

Por cierto los cuatro españoles

Una vecina también tiene reconocida una viogen desde los 30 años paguita forever concedida por tener 5 hijos y ser víctima de maltratos, 800€ le caendel cielo... 

También española

Es un descaro aqui el que puede trinca

España pais de.las paguitas y los jetas

No merecemos ser primer mundo ni estar en la UE


----------



## KailKatarn (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 8 horas = 20 minutos de descanso.
> 10 horas = 30 minutos de descanso.
> Si te tardas más el encargadillo te hace un informe y lo manda a la oficina.




Joder, estáis peor que los teleoperadores. Los teleoperadores tienen 5 minutos de descanso visual cada hora y si trabajas 6 horas o más tienes 20 minutos de descanso más.


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es un descaro aqui el que puede trinca
> 
> España pais de.las paguitas y los jetas



También es el país de los empresaurios palilleros que pagan un cuenco de arroz y tratan como basura a sus empleados, aprovechándose de que España tiene un paro elevadísimo.
Por cada mierda que ofrecen en un día se apuntan 500 candidatos, así que cada vez ofertan algo peor y exprimen más al que está dentro, si se va tienen otros 500 esperando que quieren pasar el período de prueba y tragarán la mierda que haga falta sin rechistar.
Lo veo continuamente en mi empresa, si ya las condiciones son duras con los nuevos se pasan de la raya.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También es el país de los empresaurios palilleros que pagan un cuenco de arroz y tratan como basura a sus empleados, aprovechándose de que España tiene un paro elevadísimo.
> Por cada mierda que ofrecen en un día se apuntan 500 candidatos, así que cada vez ofertan algo peor y exprimen más al que está dentro, si se va tienen otros 500 esperando que quieren pasar el período de prueba y tragarán la mierda que haga falta sin rechistar.
> Lo veo continuamente en mi empresa, si ya las condiciones son duras con los nuevos se pasan de la raya.



Te doy la razón en lo primero pero en lo segundo, el problema quizás sea nuestro. Busca en Infojobs oficiales de mantenimiento industrial en la comunidad de Madrid y verás siempre más de 100 ofertas de empleo en los que hay inscritos 8-10-15 (que serán siempre los mismos y que encima seguro que no dan el perfil, porque un técnico cualificado no mira Infojobs, van a buscarlo) con ofertas algunas desde hace semanas y meses. Y ofertar menos del doble del SMI es que no vengan ni a hacer la entrevista.

Aquí en España hay sectores que falta mucha mano de obra, que tan solo requiere hacer un módulo de FP y tener un mínimo de interés (mantenimiento, mecánica de automoción, soldador, electricidad/electrónica, fabricación mecánica, técnico frío-calor, madera, neumática, automatismos) que no se paga mal y que una vez estás dentro no te tocan los cojones por la cuenta que les trae. Yo recorro muchas empresas que demandan este tipo de profesionales y es un drama en algunas para conseguir gente competente. Pero no se, la gente se empeña en tener estudios/empleos que a cada oferta que sacan hay 500 tíos detrás que se venden por un bocadillo y encima te tratan como a una puta mierda.


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Te doy la razón en lo primero pero en lo segundo, el problema quizás sea nuestro. Busca en Infojobs oficiales de mantenimiento industrial en la comunidad de Madrid y verás siempre más de 100 ofertas de empleo en los que hay inscritos 8-10-15 (que serán siempre los mismos y que encima seguro que no dan el perfil, porque un técnico cualificado no mira Infojobs, van a buscarlo) con ofertas algunas desde hace semanas y meses. Y ofertar menos del doble del SMI es que no vengan ni a hacer la entrevista.
> 
> *Aquí en España hay sectores que falta mucha mano de obra, que tan solo requiere hacer un módulo de FP y tener un mínimo de interés (mantenimiento, mecánica de automoción, soldador, electricidad/electrónica, fabricación mecánica, técnico frío-calor, madera, neumática, automatismos*) que no se paga mal y que una vez estás dentro no te tocan los cojones por la cuenta que les trae. Yo recorro muchas empresas que demandan este tipo de profesionales y es un drama en algunas para conseguir gente competente. Pero no se, la gente se empeña en tener estudios/empleos que a cada oferta que sacan hay 500 tíos detrás que se venden por un bocadillo y encima te tratan como a una puta mierda.




Son trabajos muy técnicos y complejos que no todo el mundo sabe hacer, incluso haciendo la FP , piden 1000 certificaciones, experiencia y constante preparación, además del plus del riesgo de accidente,todo tiene su lógica y por eso en esos trabajos siempre hay vacantes y se demanda profesionales.


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Aquí en España hay sectores que falta mucha mano de obra, que tan solo requiere hacer un módulo de FP y tener un mínimo de interés (mantenimiento, mecánica de automoción, soldador, electricidad/electrónica, fabricación mecánica, técnico frío-calor, madera, neumática, automatismos)



No me atrae nada de eso, la verdad.
Estoy muy deslomado de los curros de estar de pie y trabajar con las manos, tengo la espalda hecha un desastre.
Cuando me echen (estoy deseando que lo hagan) con mis ahorrillos prefiero opositar y jugármela a un examen, o chanchullos con paguitas, incluso delinquir en caso necesario antes que volver a esos curros en la privada.
Aunque tu mensaje es bueno y ayudará a más de uno.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Niños de papá, casapapis, gente con casas/plazas de garaje,...
> *A los que no tenemos nada de eso nos toca remar.*


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

A seguir remando, cabrones.
Mañana vuelvo a la galera, de 5 a 14.
Eso implica poner el despertador a las 03.30, hay que levantar el país de los chiringuitos y paguitas a los menas.
Me extraña mucho que no haya más suicidios en este país, la gente no es consciente de lo bien que viven otros a costa de su esfuerzo.
Yo ya estoy planeando mi huída de la privada, y vosotros?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Deja libre tu imaginación y se abrirá ante ti un mundo de posibilidades infinitas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040134
> 
> ...



Vengo de familia pobre. Vivíamos 5 con 80.000 pesetas en el 90. En el instituto y universidad avancé gracias a becas y a llorar a AMPA's y otros sitios. Compartí piso durante 10 años con gentuza con habitaciones de menos de 100 euros/mes. Algo de lonchafinismo conozco, pero vuelvo a lo mismo: a no ser que quieras ser un indigente, necesitas un mínimo para vivir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De esos hay muchos,
> 
> Se el caso de cuatro personas, dos cobran pensión minusvalia y podrian trabajar , los otros dos dos hermanas por incapacidad laboral , una desde los 30 años sin pegar chapa la otra con 46 le acaban reconocer una pensión por incapacidad laboral... para fumeteo, cafes, y viajecillos si tienen...
> 
> ...



Pero quienes reparten esas paguitas lo saben, pero pagan para que esa gentuza no la líe, porque saben que los que pagamos tampoco la vamos a liar. Todo eso se acaba el día que se nos inflen las pelotas a los que pagamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También es el país de los empresaurios palilleros que pagan un cuenco de arroz y tratan como basura a sus empleados, aprovechándose de que España tiene un paro elevadísimo.
> Por cada mierda que ofrecen en un día se apuntan 500 candidatos, así que cada vez ofertan algo peor y exprimen más al que está dentro, si se va tienen otros 500 esperando que quieren pasar el período de prueba y tragarán la mierda que haga falta sin rechistar.
> Lo veo continuamente en mi empresa, si ya las condiciones son duras con los nuevos se pasan de la raya.



Las dos cosas son lo mismo: gentuza. Los que no quieren trabajar y hacen trampas de todo tipo y empresaurios que buscan lo mismo o que se cansan de pagar a la escoria de los primeros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Te doy la razón en lo primero pero en lo segundo, el problema quizás sea nuestro. Busca en Infojobs oficiales de mantenimiento industrial en la comunidad de Madrid y verás siempre más de 100 ofertas de empleo en los que hay inscritos 8-10-15 (que serán siempre los mismos y que encima seguro que no dan el perfil, porque un técnico cualificado no mira Infojobs, van a buscarlo) con ofertas algunas desde hace semanas y meses. Y ofertar menos del doble del SMI es que no vengan ni a hacer la entrevista.
> 
> Aquí en España hay sectores que falta mucha mano de obra, que tan solo requiere hacer un módulo de FP y tener un mínimo de interés (mantenimiento, mecánica de automoción, soldador, electricidad/electrónica, fabricación mecánica, técnico frío-calor, madera, neumática, automatismos) que no se paga mal y que una vez estás dentro no te tocan los cojones por la cuenta que les trae. Yo recorro muchas empresas que demandan este tipo de profesionales y es un drama en algunas para conseguir gente competente. Pero no se, la gente se empeña en tener estudios/empleos que a cada oferta que sacan hay 500 tíos detrás que se venden por un bocadillo y encima te tratan como a una puta mierda.



Y volvemos otra vez a lo mismo: eso se arregla adecuando el sistema educativo para ello. En la ESO un 30% de chavales a los 13 años ya pasa de lo académico y lo lógico sería redireccionarlos hacia eso y que se puedan ganar bien la vida, pero los progres de mierda jamás permitirán eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



He dicho muchas veces que no soporto a los gilipollas. Al puto ignore retrasado.


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)

Y mañana a madrugar...


----------



## Fargo (28 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y mañana a madrugar...



Cuando me despidan haré lo mismo que tú, no te quepa duda.
Estoy yendo a fichar sudando de todo y haciendo lo mìnimo, mientras sigo cobrando por ello.
Me interesa un despido disciplinario difícil de demostrar por su parte, para demandarles y me den una indemnización GORDA por despido improcedente.
Es lo que se merecen estos cabrones.
Cuando finalice esta etapa de ahorro yo a los curros de pie no vuelvo: opositar para un curro sentado, paguitear o delinquir sin violencia.
Estoy muy quemado, y como yo hay muchos.


----------



## Janlee (28 Abr 2022)

Ni sentado ni de pie...un gran número de remeros tanto de oficinas como de IT estamos también hasta los cojones de dejarnos la vida para hacer ricos a estos hijosdeputa. 
Todo el puto día friéndote el cerebro para resolver problemas que, en realidad, te importan una mierda.
Encima te sueles llevar el quebradero a casa y puede ser que esa semana estés de guardia y te puedan llamar con un marronazo de cojones a cualquier hora.
Quién aguanta esa mierda hasta los 67? Hay que encontrar una manera de dejar de remar.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fargo (29 Abr 2022)

Janlee dijo:


> Quién aguanta esa mierda hasta los 67? Hay que encontrar una manera de dejar de remar.



Eso es verdad, ya estoy preparado para remar chavales.
No son horas...


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A seguir remando, cabrones.
> Mañana vuelvo a la galera, de 5 a 14.
> Eso implica poner el despertador a las 03.30, hay que levantar el país de los chiringuitos y paguitas a los menas.
> Me extraña mucho que no haya más suicidios en este país, la gente no es consciente de lo bien que viven otros a costa de su esfuerzo.
> ...



Tardas una hora en ir al remo? Si es así estás muerto y enterrado.


----------



## Fargo (29 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tardas una hora en ir al remo? Si es así estás muerto y enterrado.



30 minutos, estoy muerto pero no enterrado.
Si estuviera enterrado no tendría que ir a remar y pagar facturas, por ejemplo.
Todos los días veo decenas de chortinas apretadísimas desprendiendo sexualidad y oliendo a coco y vainilla, tonteando con alfas y guardias civiles.
A mí ni me miran, solo ven un operario del montón con físico del montón, otro español más sin nada que les interese.
Yo allí, remando por un cuenco de arroz, sin poder sentarme salvo en el descanso de 20 minutos, llego muy agotado a casa.
Y al día siguiente lo mismo, cada día descubro un dolor nuevo en el cuerpo pero el remero debe estar de pie todo el turno, con el bozal obligatorio para los empleados.
Llevo 2 años en este foro, y 5 en ese curro de mierda.
Hay cosas peores que la muerte, amigo.
Y muchas de ellas están presentes en la empresa privada, no aconsejaría esa tortura ni a mi peor enemigo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto, en Moncloa trabajando duro, cobrando pastizales con los que el remero medio no puede ni soñar.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 30 minutos, estoy muerto pero no enterrado.
> Si estuviera enterrado no tendría que ir a remar y pagar facturas, por ejemplo.
> Todos los días veo decenas de chortinas apretadísimas desprendiendo sexualidad y oliendo a coco y vainilla, tonteando con alfas y guardias civiles, dándole sus teléfonos.
> A mí ni me miran, solo ven un operario del montón con físico del montón, otro español más sin nada que les interese.
> ...



pa que te levantas 1:30 antes pues? tan lento eres, o te preparas un buffet

pidete una bajita por depresión

o a malas por algo físico, te lo puedes inventar o magnificar algo que sientas

o juega deportes que te puedas lesionar, pa tener bajita

a muy malas te piras sin indemnización pero con plan B

deja de ser un walking dead


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Janlee dijo:


> Ni sentado ni de pie...un gran número de remeros tanto de oficinas como de IT estamos también hasta los cojones de dejarnos la vida para hacer ricos a estos hijosdeputa.
> Todo el puto día friéndote el cerebro para resolver problemas que, en realidad, te importan una mierda.
> Encima te sueles llevar el quebradero a casa y puede ser que esa semana estés de guardia y te puedan llamar con un marrónazo de cojones a cualquier hora.
> Quién aguanta esa mierda hasta los 67? Hay que encontrar una manera de dejar de remar.



Esa es otra. Igual empiezas un trabajo con ilusión cuando eres joven, pero cuando llevas unos años da igual el trabajo que sea: estás hasta los huevos y te la suda todo. Y piensas que todavía te quedan 20 años más, y encima pagándoles paguitas a otros que viven mucho mejor que tú haciendo mucho menos.


----------



## Fargo (29 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y piensas que todavía te quedan 20 años más, y encima pagándoles paguitas a otros que viven mucho mejor que tú haciendo mucho menos.



Como mucho aguanto 2 más, si me echan antes mejor.


----------



## KailKatarn (29 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa es otra. Igual empiezas un trabajo con ilusión cuando eres joven, pero cuando llevas unos años da igual el trabajo que sea: estás hasta los huevos y te la suda todo. Y piensas que todavía te quedan 20 años más, y encima pagándoles paguitas a otros que viven mucho mejor que tú haciendo mucho menos.




En mi último trabajo por cuenta ajena peté precisamente por eso. Un día me levanté a las 5am para acudir a la oficina para solucionar un marrón de cojones para un cliente importante. Según estaba manos a la obra me puse a pensar qué cojones hacía yo ahí a las 6am solucionando un huevo de cosas técnicas dejándome el puto cerebro mientras que los paguiteros estaban en su puta casa durmiendo y ganando de lo que yo genero, vamos que yo estaba ahí para que ellos viviesen la vida padre.

Me entró tal calentón que sobre las 6:30/6:45am directamente me fui de allí y cuando me llamaron para preguntar donde estaba directamente les dije que no iba a volver jamás. Cada vez que recuerdo esa sensación que tuve y la mala hostia que me entró se me pone el cuerpo malo.

Trabajar duro es algo que muchos están dispuestos a aceptar, pero trabajar duro para que el resto viva de lo que tú generas? eso no hay quien lo aguante, así de simple y así de claro.


----------



## sashimi (29 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> En mi último trabajo por cuenta ajena peté precisamente por eso. Un día me levanté a las 5am para acudir a la oficina para solucionar un marrón de cojones para un cliente importante. Según estaba manos a la obra me puse a pensar qué cojones hacía yo ahí a las 6am solucionando un huevo de cosas técnicas dejándome el puto cerebro mientras que los paguiteros estaban en su puta casa durmiendo y ganando de lo que yo genero, vamos que yo estaba ahí para que ellos viviesen la vida padre.
> 
> Me entró tal calentón que sobre las 6:30/6:45am directamente me fui de allí y cuando me llamaron para preguntar donde estaba directamente les dije que no iba a volver jamás. Cada vez que recuerdo esa sensación que tuve y la mala hostia que me entró se me pone el cuerpo malo.
> 
> Trabajar duro es algo que muchos están dispuestos a aceptar, pero trabajar duro para que el resto viva de lo que tú generas? eso no hay quien lo aguante, así de simple y así de claro.



Yo también tuve un mental breadown similar con igual conclusion


----------



## KailKatarn (29 Abr 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo también tuve un mental breadown similar con igual conclusion




Joder, no sabes lo que me alegra leer que no soy el único  .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> En mi último trabajo por cuenta ajena peté precisamente por eso. Un día me levanté a las 5am para acudir a la oficina para solucionar un marrón de cojones para un cliente importante. Según estaba manos a la obra me puse a pensar qué cojones hacía yo ahí a las 6am solucionando un huevo de cosas técnicas dejándome el puto cerebro mientras que los paguiteros estaban en su puta casa durmiendo y ganando de lo que yo genero, vamos que yo estaba ahí para que ellos viviesen la vida padre.
> 
> Me entró tal calentón que sobre las 6:30/6:45am directamente me fui de allí y cuando me llamaron para preguntar donde estaba directamente les dije que no iba a volver jamás. Cada vez que recuerdo esa sensación que tuve y la mala hostia que me entró se me pone el cuerpo malo.
> 
> Trabajar duro es algo que muchos están dispuestos a aceptar, pero trabajar duro para que el resto viva de lo que tú generas? eso no hay quien lo aguante, así de simple y así de claro.



Es que no pueden pretender que te pases la vida estudiando+trabajando y dejándote la salud mientras al mismo tiempo te sacan un huevo de pasta para que otros no la líen. Esto tiene que petar en algún momento.


----------



## KailKatarn (30 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que no pueden pretender que te pases la vida estudiando+trabajando y dejándote la salud mientras al mismo tiempo te sacan un huevo de pasta para que otros no la líen. Esto tiene que petar en algún momento.




Yo pienso que si todavía no ha petado es porque la inmensa mayoría del país no sabe lo que le roban. Yo por ejemplo tengo clientes programadores de muchísimo nivel que les quitan más de 3500€ en la nómina cada mes en impuestos, y no es que lo digan por decir, es que me han enseñado directamente las nóminas. Aun por esas le queda un sueldo alto? sí, sin duda, pero como bien indicabas antes ellos no han estado formándose durante años para alcanzar un buen nivel profesional y que luego les quiten la mitad de lo que ganan para que unos mamarrachos se toquen los cojones día sí y día también.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## csainz (30 Abr 2022)

Janlee dijo:


> Ni sentado ni de pie...un gran número de remeros tanto de oficinas como de IT estamos también hasta los cojones de dejarnos la vida para hacer ricos a estos hijosdeputa.
> Todo el puto día friéndote el cerebro para resolver problemas que, en realidad, te importan una mierda.
> Encima te sueles llevar el quebradero a casa y puede ser que esa semana estés de guardia y te puedan llamar con un marronazo de cojones a cualquier hora.
> Quién aguanta esa mierda hasta los 67? Hay que encontrar una manera de dejar de remar.



No te planteas aprender a llevar los proyectos en los que estás metido? En cualquier trabajo el jefe está encima al principio, le preguntas las dudas, y llega un momento en el que sabes las respuestas sin hablar con el... Si es algo complicado, y aunque haya una figura enchufada, necesitan a un coordinador "real".


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

Esperar unos meses hasta Julio queridos conforeros remeros.

Tened fe en la llegada de guano


----------



## Galvani (30 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> En mi último trabajo por cuenta ajena peté precisamente por eso. Un día me levanté a las 5am para acudir a la oficina para solucionar un marrón de cojones para un cliente importante. Según estaba manos a la obra me puse a pensar qué cojones hacía yo ahí a las 6am solucionando un huevo de cosas técnicas dejándome el puto cerebro mientras que los paguiteros estaban en su puta casa durmiendo y ganando de lo que yo genero, vamos que yo estaba ahí para que ellos viviesen la vida padre.
> 
> Me entró tal calentón que sobre las 6:30/6:45am directamente me fui de allí y cuando me llamaron para preguntar donde estaba directamente les dije que no iba a volver jamás. Cada vez que recuerdo esa sensación que tuve y la mala hostia que me entró se me pone el cuerpo malo.
> 
> Trabajar duro es algo que muchos están dispuestos a aceptar, pero trabajar duro para que el resto viva de lo que tú generas? eso no hay quien lo aguante, así de simple y así de claro.



Y no hablas de que trabajes con hijos de puta porque además es eso. Encima tienes a trepas, psicópatas y mierdas además de los jefes.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando me despidan haré lo mismo que tú, no te quepa duda.
> Estoy yendo a fichar sudando de todo y haciendo lo mìnimo, mientras sigo cobrando por ello.
> Me interesa un despido disciplinario difícil de demostrar por su parte, para demandarles y me den una indemnización GORDA por despido improcedente.
> Es lo que se merecen estos cabrones.
> ...



Yo estoy quemadisimo también. En mi galera, que es un supermercado, se impusieron las mascarillas obligatorias hasta finales de més y a partir de entonces, se usaria libremente según una nota que pasaron.

Pues bien, hice uso de esta prerrogativa, y efectivamente, ni los directores de la tienda ni responsables decian nada (y me vieron). Pero hete aquí, que han ordenado al personal de seguridad, hostigar y acosar laboralmente a los empleados que no la lleven o la lleven bajada: Es lo más repugnante, rastrero y repulsivo que he visto hacer a los empleados base en mi tienda.

Pues bien una emponderadita de seguridad fue a mi responsable directo, que es un buen hombre, y vino a apaciguarme. Me dijo que tuviera paciencia, que me entendia, que al ser un trabajo físico molesta muchisimo (él mismo ha tenido que colaborar en la reposición porque les ratonen personal base para reponer las secciones). Me pedia que por favor que tuviera paciencia.

Al final le dije que me la pondria y que me la bajaria cuando considerase oportuno pero que no le prometia nada, y que cuando dieran el paso oficial a que se deje de llevar la mascarilla en la tienda, una sola, absolutamente una sola réplica del personal de seguridad, y activaria los mecanismo internos de la central de la empresa para denunciar acoso laboral, también le dije que me sudaba la polla ya mi destino en esa empresa y que me daba igual salir por la puerta pequeña o por la grande.
Veremos que pasa la semana que viene, que alguien de los sindicatos tiene una notificación que a partir de cierto dia deja de ser parcialmente obligatoria y habrá que ponersela única y exclusivamente en ciertas situaciones.

Aparte del tema de los bozales... hay más cositas por las que estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio.


----------



## Fargo (30 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy quemadisimo también. En mi galera, que es un supermercado, se impusieron las mascarillas obligatorias hasta finales de més y a partir de entonces, se usaria libremente según una nota que pasaron.



En mi empresa te sancionan si no usas la fp2 que te dan ellos.
Y todos los clientes sin mascarillas, salvo nosotros y algún cliente subnormal que ha visto demasiado la tele.


----------



## Fargo (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fargo (30 Abr 2022)

Os diré que mi vida ahora mismo se resume en: 2 mañanas, 2 tardes y 2 libres.
Es mi secuencia en la galera, y me afecta a todos los niveles.
Las mañanas empiezan muy pronto, como muy tarde se entra a las 06, pero sales a las 15 y a veces a las 14.
Creo que he aguantado en el curro por ese detalle, a pesar de que te condiciona el sueño y al final duermes muy poco.
Las tardes son levantarte y vivir para trabajar, turnos de 14 a 23 son habituales.
A los nuevos le ponen turnos aún peores, por ejemplo de 12 a 21, la muerte en vida.
Huid los que podáis, los curros de pie sin poder sentarte son la esclavitud del siglo XXI.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Abr 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa te sancionan si no usas la fp2 que te dan ellos.
> Y todos los clientes sin mascarillas, salvo nosotros y algún cliente subnormal que ha visto demasiado la tele.



Yo hoy he tenido una reunión con el responsable de RRHH, aparte del tema de las mascarillas, que ha intentado chantajearme emocionalmente con covidioteces personales (que he parado diciendole enfáticamente "NO ME CUENTES TU VIDA"), hemos hablado de otros temas por los que estoy quemado y he descubierto su nivel de cinismo, falsedad e hipocresia en grado máximo.
Al final, como he reventado, le he dicho, también enfáticamente y sin tenerle ni una puta pizca de miedo a semejante personaje: Que me importaba ya una mierda mi futuro en la empresa que lo único que queria, es poder ejercer el puto trabajo fisico que hago RESPIRANDO correctamente y salir y olvidarme que existen y aparte le he dicho literalmente que me iria de la empresa cuando me diera la gana.

Si ya lo sé, me juego el futuro en la empresa, pero como me importa ya un comino todo... a tomar por culo, que me despidan, o ya empezaré a buscar otro curro, o que hagan lo que les salga de los huevos.... pero por lo menos les he dejado claro que no soy un imbécil al que puedan tomar el pelo.

Seria un poco largo de explicar el porque me siento asi, pero es de estas empresas que durante tu vida laboral en ella, te hacen cursitos de motivación, te cuentan lo preocupados que están por sus remeros, su desarrollo profesional y todo su potencial, ¡¡Y una polla!! todo mentira.

Estoy actualmente en este puto modo (los linuxeros lo entenderán)







Este hilo es de puro deshaogo... thanks @Fargo


----------



## El gostoso (1 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido una reunión con el responsable de RRHH, aparte del tema de las mascarillas, que ha intentado chantajearme emocionalmente con covidioteces personales (que he parado diciendole enfáticamente "NO ME CUENTES TU VIDA"), hemos hablado de otros temas por los que estoy quemado y he descubierto su nivel de cinismo, falsedad e hipocresia en grado máximo.
> Al final, como he reventado, le he dicho, también enfáticamente y sin tenerle ni una puta pizca de miedo a semejante personaje: Que me importaba ya una mierda mi futuro en la empresa que lo único que queria, es poder ejercer el puto trabajo fisico que hago RESPIRANDO correctamente y salir y olvidarme que existen y aparte le he dicho literalmente que me iria de la empresa cuando me diera la gana.
> 
> Si ya lo sé, me juego el futuro en la empresa, pero como me importa ya un comino todo... a tomar por culo, que me despidan, o ya empezaré a buscar otro curro, o que hagan lo que les salga de los huevos.... pero por lo menos les he dejado claro que no soy un imbécil al que puedan tomar el pelo.
> ...



Acabas de romper tus grilletes. Tendrás sensación de vacío en las muñecas, NO MIRES ATRÁS


----------



## El gostoso (1 May 2022)

Duras palabras


----------



## Gorrión (1 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 30 minutos, estoy muerto pero no enterrado.
> Si estuviera enterrado no tendría que ir a remar y pagar facturas, por ejemplo.
> Todos los días veo decenas de chortinas apretadísimas desprendiendo sexualidad y oliendo a coco y vainilla, tonteando con alfas y guardias civiles.
> A mí ni me miran, solo ven un operario del montón con físico del montón, otro español más sin nada que les interese.
> ...



La muerte es un regalo, es incomparable con el sufrimiento de tu vida de remero.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 May 2022)

Janlee dijo:


> Ni sentado ni de pie...un gran número de remeros tanto de oficinas como de IT estamos también hasta los cojones de dejarnos la vida para hacer ricos a estos hijosdeputa.
> Todo el puto día friéndote el cerebro para resolver problemas que, en realidad, te importan una mierda.
> Encima te sueles llevar el quebradero a casa y puede ser que esa semana estés de guardia y te puedan llamar con un marronazo de cojones a cualquier hora.
> Quién aguanta esa mierda hasta los 67? Hay que encontrar una manera de dejar de remar.



Física o mentalmente, de pie o sentado, todo es una puta mierda.

Yo actualicé hace poco mis estudios a DAM y al estallar la pandemia y no ver nada claro y recibir varias patadas en los huevos por parte de algunas empresas por que no les debia gustar algo de mi perfil (deduzco que la edad), reenganche a la galera de la distribución y ahi estoy de repositor. Físicamente derroyente, mentalmente sin problemas, pero derroyente. Como dice el amigo Fargo (y eso que es 10 primaveras más joven que yo), cada día descubro un dolor nuevo. 

Y a mi me gustaria meterme en IT, llevo durante la pandemia hechos unos cuantos cursos autodidactas para seguir aprendiendo más cosas, porque me gusta y me fascina.... pero, despues de pasar por la charcutera DELOITTE en prácticas, donde lo único que me "ofrecian" era una beca de 600 pavos por 9 meses - que luego me imagino que alargarian hasta el infinito - la idea me parece espantosa. Aún me acuerdo el horario: 10 horas de L-V con 1 para comer. Los viernes salias a las 14:30. El horario base de entrada eran las 9 y la salida a las 19h. Eso si, si entrabas un poco antes y comias en media hora, te podias ir antes (si el proyecto en el que estuvieras lo permitiera) a eso los managers y chupatintas varios lo llamaban "dejar de ser charcutera".

La idea me parece terriblemente espantosa.

Entre que estoy hasta las pelotas y medio peleado con mi galera actual y el rollo de la mascarilla , que hacer un puto trabajo físico con bozal es la muerte en vida... habría que coger a todos los putos mascarilleros, epidemiomierdas y demás jauria y tironuquearlos en la plaza pública de cada ciudad. Ni un ápice de misericordia tendría.
Pues eso, estoy en una especie de delirio depresivo absurdo, sólo me apetece estar tirado en la puta cama, quedarme inconsciente y dormir. Antes desde luego de buscar otra galera más "decente" (si es que la hay) o de pensar que coño hago con mi puta vida para ganarme algo para sobrevivir abrazaré con fuerza el delirio semi-depresivo y me llenaré de él, quizá sea la única manera de empezar a remontar, caer hasta el fondo.


----------



## El gostoso (1 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Física o mentalmente, de pie o sentado, todo es una puta mierda.
> 
> Yo actualicé hace poco mis estudios a DAM y al estallar la pandemia y no ver nada claro y recibir varias patadas en los huevos por parte de algunas empresas por que no les debia gustar algo de mi perfil (deduzco que la edad), reenganche a la galera de la distribución y ahi estoy de repositor. Físicamente derroyente, mentalmente sin problemas, pero derroyente. Como dice el amigo Fargo (y eso que es 10 primaveras más joven que yo), cada día descubro un dolor nuevo.
> 
> ...



Tanto veneno y odio es poesía para mis oidos.


----------



## Fargo (1 May 2022)

La publicidad también juega su papel para venderte felicidad si compras el producto.
Los productos no se compran con dinero, se compran con tiempo de remo que te costó conseguir ese dinero.
Las mujeres despluman a muchos con su vocecilla dulce y el monedero que tienen entre las piernas.
Todo está hecho para seducirte y quitarte tu dinero con el que puedes comprar meses de LIBERTAD sin obligación de remar o buscar un remo con urgencia.
Curiosamente, mi estatus de casapapi nuncafollista es lo que me ha posibilitado conseguir ciertos ahorros para financiar mi escapada de la empresa privada.
Cuando tenía novia no ahorraba un céntimo, me acuerdo perfectamente.
Ya falta poco chavales, espero escapar de la galera y vivir para contarlo.


----------



## 11kjuan (1 May 2022)

Creo que necesitas pequeñas metas a corto plazo.
Rema con la intención de cumplirlas.


----------



## eljusticiero (1 May 2022)

Pues yo me lo paso de puta madre en el trabajo.

Ser virtualmente tu propio jefe, tratar con máquinas y trabajos manuales, buenos horarios y mejor descanso. No descarto irme a EEUU una temporada si no hay guano, por que ganaría 4 veces más aunque con más horas de trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (1 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Creo que necesitas pequeñas metas a corto plazo.
> Rema con la intención de cumplirlas.



Casi todas se resumen en: ahorrar para escapar de la empresa privada cuanto antes.
Opositar a tiempo completo me parece la única salida inteligente que queda en este país.
La otra es paguitear, pero soy muy blanco y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente, así que no me dan nada.


----------



## Fargo (1 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (1 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Nunca he contemplado el sexo de pago,* pero en la vida de un hombre a veces llega el momento en que uno se plantea que si quiere seguir comiendo carne fresca, tendrá que pagar por ella.
> Tengo amigos remeros que van de putas y se les ve felices.
> Algún remero putero, se agradecería su testimonio sobre tan noble afición.



¿Que diferencia hay entre darle 50 pavos a una tia para follartela o gastarte 50 pavos en una cena con una tia con la intencion de follartela?

El sexo siempre es de pago,sea con una puta profesional o con las amiguitas del tinder.

Con las putas te evitas de follones y por eso las elites(las de verdad que casi nunca vemos) educan a sus hijos para que se vayan de putas y pasen de guarrillas de discoteca que les pueden arruinar la vida.


----------



## uikeafro (1 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo ahorro más teniendo pareja. Por ejemplo cocinar sale más barato, viviendo solo hay productos que se compran que es demasiada cantidad lo mínimo y se caducan rápido si no los consumes pronto. Además la olla gasta la misma energía cocinando para uno que para dos. Los gastos de la fibra se dividen, el seguro de hogar, el fijo de la electricidad, agua, calefacción, comunidad... además mi chica trabaja a media jornada a cambio de llevar más cargas de hogar. Imaginad que tuviera que contratar a una empleada por horas.
> 
> También hay que juntarse con tías tradicionales, conservadoras, extranjeras y que sepan lo que cuesta ganar el dinero. El resto... están bien para una noche y si te he visto no me acuerdo.



Hola, pero lo que comentas es lo mismo que compartir piso, todos los gastos del piso se dividen, lo mismo con las tareas

Enviado desde mi Mi A3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Casi todas se resumen en: ahorrar para escapar de la empresa privada cuanto antes.
> Opositar a tiempo completo me parece la única salida inteligente que queda en este país.
> La otra es paguitear, pero soy muy blanco y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente, así que no me dan nada.



Yo también tengo en medio por la mente varias ideas.

Empezar a ver como funcionan el tema de las oposiciones. tengo muy buena memoria, eso podria ser una gran ventaja.
Un trabajo de transición en ventas: Trabaje muchos años de venta de electrónica de consumo, resolviendo problemas técnicos de los articulos que compraban, aún cuando me ven los clientes en el super se preguntan: ¡Que haces aqui! Estaban contentos conmigo, era muy derroyente mentalmente eso sí.
Buscarme un socio para hacer trabajos de informática que quiera colaborar conmigo y por supuesto en NEGRO, no tengo ninguna intención de que el fruto de mi esfuerzo vaya a pagar las juergas de paguiteros y demás gentuza.
Hay que echarle huevos e ingenio y valentia. ¡Ojala lo hubiera hecho antes!.... pero no es nada productivo pensar en el pasado, porque los errores cometidos ahi están, y han de servir para aprender.

Y desde luego el momento es ya


----------



## Raulisimo (1 May 2022)

*





No hay mano de obra (barcelona)


Busco un lampista para revisar una instalacion y no se presenta ni uno.Pido un presupuesto para una reforma y me dicen que me espere hasta despues del.verano, etc. Hablo con amigos y conocidos y todos con experiencias parecidas. No solo no se presentan sino que ademas cuando lo hacen te cobran...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## greg_house (1 May 2022)

Hay muy mala gente viviendo muy bien con vuestro dinero (no es una evaluación etica).


----------



## greg_house (1 May 2022)

Yo curro en una multi global. Aqui, parte de la clientela es estamentos oficiales.

Tengo curiosidad por ver como acaba esto en el ultimo trimestre del año. Ya os he dicho alguna vez. Finiquito calculado, ofertas de trabajo en otras empresas en curso (por si acaso y con ganas de cambio, pero eso si, me llevo mi puta indemnización hijos de puta)

Aqui hay gente que no se entera de una puta mierda de como va a acabar esto. Es una puta oficinas de charos, y cocainomanos de mierda adictos a las vacaciones-perpetuas. Otra parte de la plantilla, ahogada con sobrecarga de curro constante y deseando que se vaya todo a la puta mierda.


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La publicidad también juega su papel para venderte felicidad si compras el producto.
> Los productos no se compran con dinero, se compran con tiempo de remo que te costó conseguir ese dinero.
> Las mujeres despluman a muchos con su vocecilla dulce y el monedero que tienen entre las piernas.
> Todo está hecho para seducirte y quitarte tu dinero con el que puedes comprar meses de LIBERTAD sin obligación de remar o buscar un remo con urgencia.
> ...



Un hilo de casapapismo es suficientemente importante como para abrirlo en concreto.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (1 May 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Un hilo de casapapismo es suficientemente importante como para abrirlo en concreto.











Lo mejor es el casapapismo


Hipoteca: un porrón de años remando y ahorrando como una rata privándote de todo para tener un zulo más pequeño que la casa de tus padres. Alquiler: un porrón de años remando y gastando en un alquiler privándote de todo porque el sueldo no te da para más. Lo mejor es el Casapapismo, remas pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (2 May 2022)

Yo tampoco entiendo cómo la gente tiene tanto aguante. ¿Y total para qué? Si cuando te jubilas ya estás derroyido físicamente y sólo te apetece fracadoritear. 

Lo peor es tener que aguantar a gentuza que odias. Un ambiente de trabajo sano y de colegueo es mucho más llevadero, pero siempre tiene que haber algún gilipollas/amargado en el equipo dando por culo. No falla.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo cómo la gente tiene tanto aguante. ¿Y total para qué? Si cuando te jubilas ya estás derroyido físicamente y sólo te apetece fracadoritear.
> 
> Lo peor es tener que aguantar a gentuza que odias. Un ambiente de trabajo sano y de colegueo es mucho más llevadero, pero siempre tiene que haber algún gilipollas/amargado en el equipo dando por culo. No falla.



Yo tengo un colega que es electricista en B, y hace ñapas aqui y allá, ayudas y reformas y cosas asi....
Bueno... no cotiza, lleva años sin cotizar. Si que es verdad que vive en un piso heredado que no es una mansión, pero agujero donde estar tiene, pero también tiene sus gastos un piso en propiedad.

Sobrevive, a veces va mejor, otras va peor, pero sobrevive.... y siempre le echa una puta sonrisa a la vida, siempre que me lo encuentro tenemos alguna conversación que siempre termina en bromas, coñas y gilipolleces: Es un tipo que no ha tomado buenas decisiones en la vida (yo tp), pero sobrevive y siempre te ries con él...

El muy cabrón me dice:

Eh!! tu a currar eh tu a currar... que me tienes que pagar la S.S social a mi (se refiere a la sanidad), que yo no cotizo y tienes que pagar la sanidad de todos eh.....


----------



## Steven Seagull (2 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tengo un colega que es electricista en B, y hace ñapas aqui y allá, ayudas y reformas y cosas asi....
> Bueno... no cotiza, lleva años sin cotizar. Si que es verdad que vive en un piso heredado que no es una mansión, pero agujero donde estar tiene, pero también tiene sus gastos un piso en propiedad.
> 
> Sobrevive, a veces va mejor, otras va peor, pero sobrevive.... y siempre le echa una puta sonrisa a la vida, siempre que me lo encuentro tenemos alguna conversación que siempre termina en bromas, coñas y gilipolleces: Es un tipo que no ha tomado buenas decisiones en la vida (yo tp), pero sobrevive y siempre te ries con él...
> ...



La gente así le da un poco de chispa a la vida. Los que aunque estén jodidos siempre intentan echarse unas risas y sacar alguna sonrisa.

Los amargados que pagan sus frustraciones con el resto y sólo piensan en joder deberían irse todos juntos a un mismo territorio para aguantarse y despedazarse unos a otros.

Trabajar en B y no contribuir a este sistema de mierda me parece de lo más respetable. Además no es algo fácil.


----------



## Gorrión (2 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia hay entre darle 50 pavos a una tia para follartela o gastarte 50 pavos en una cena con una tia con la intencion de follartela?
> 
> El sexo siempre es de pago,sea con una puta profesional o con las amiguitas del tinder.
> 
> Con las putas te evitas de follones y por eso las elites(las de verdad que casi nunca vemos) educan a sus hijos para que se vayan de putas y pasen de guarrillas de discoteca que les pueden arruinar la vida.



Los hay que se meten en una hipoteca a 40 años para mojar el churro...

Pero eso es prostitución encubierta, está aceptada por la sociedad.


----------



## 21creciente (2 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa debes pedirlo, o el encargadillo se chiva a la oficina y te ponen una falta por abandono del puesto de trabajo.
> No es coña.



Yo alucino


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

Recordad que *TODO* lo que tributáis se va al pozo sin fondo de la *DEUDA PÚBLICA.*

BUENOS DÍAS. 

10.000 EUROS MÁS DE DEUDA *CADA DOS SEGUNDOS*








Deuda Pública de España


Contador en tiempo real de la deuda pública española.




deuda-publica-espana.com


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Los hay que se meten en una hipoteca a 40 años para mojar el churro...
> 
> Pero eso es prostitución encubierta, está aceptada por la sociedad.



Las mujeres también tienen sus estrategias para escapar del remo.


----------



## Gorrión (2 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las mujeres también tienen sus estrategias para escapar del remo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044373



De pagafantas que les perdonan que no chupen, incluso les permiten el maltrato psicológico, está el mundo lleno.

Piensa que para cualquier desesperado la simple compañía de una mujer es un triunfo cara a los demás, aunque de puertas para dentro la convivencia sea un infierno.

La ventaja que tienen ellas la sustenta la desesperación y el retraso mental del hombre medio, hasta tal punto que los hombres ven normal hacer vida con mujeres folladas por otros anteriormente, hasta te miran raro cuando tu solo aceptas vírgenes para llegar a ese acuerdo.


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Hoy curro de 14 a 23, otro día que se perderá en la galera como lágrimas en la lluvia.
Te levantas y ya sabes que en poco rato tienes que vestirte para ir a remar, no puedes hacer ningùn plan, la empresa tiene tu alma y te exige que vuelvas allí puntual.
"Qué hiciste el 2 de Mayo de 2022, Fargo?"
"La mayor parte del día trabajé por un cuenco de arroz que no me sacó de pobre".


----------



## greg_house (2 May 2022)

Cada vez más gevte se plantea que cojones hace trabajando para nada


----------



## Gorrión (2 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Cada vez más gevte se plantea que cojones hace trabajando para nada



¿Para nada? Yo lo que veo es que con tu esfuerzo estás financiando tu autodestrucción ¿Cómo podéis remar en un país con leyes anti hombre?









DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS ENTRE MUJERES Y HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA


PÁGINA DE INICIO DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS MUJERES-HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA. DERECHOS DE LAS MUJERES SOBRE LOS HOMBRES. A continuación se enumeran las diferencias legales que existen en España (año 2020 y actualizando a medida que se encuentran más) entre mujeres y hombres. Se puede apreciar que TODAS...




diferenciaslegaleshombremujerenespana.law.blog





¿Os parece aceptable? Va ser verdad eso de que en el pecado lleva la penitencia.


----------



## chainsaw man (2 May 2022)

Buff, lo que van a conseguir es que se jubilen un cojon de gente este año, todos aquellos que habia pasado la edad de jubilacion y seguian currando para poder juntar los 25 años o el maximo posible, ahora que van ha ampliar otros 10 añitos el computo pues esa gente ya no le saldra a cuenta seguir currando y se jubilaran ya...


----------



## greg_house (2 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Buff, lo que van a conseguir es que se jubilen un cojon de gente este año, todos aquellos que habia pasado la edad de jubilacion y seguian currando para poder juntar los 25 años o el maximo posible, ahora que van ha ampliar otros 10 añitos el computo pues esa gente ya no le saldra a cuenta seguir currando y se jubilaran ya...



Cada vez tensando más el sistema


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Buff, lo que van a conseguir es que se jubilen un cojon de gente este año, todos aquellos que habia pasado la edad de jubilacion y seguian currando para poder juntar los 25 años o el maximo posible, ahora que van ha ampliar otros 10 añitos el computo pues esa gente ya no le saldra a cuenta seguir currando y se jubilaran ya...



Van a flipar cuando les digan que *ya no hay* para pagar pensiones.


























AIReF | Gasto en pensiones


Datos. Gastos de pensiones AIReF.




www.airef.es





Van a flipar...


----------



## Steven Seagull (2 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy curro de 14 a 23, otro día que se perderá en la galera como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> Te levantas y ya sabes que en poco rato tienes que vestirte para ir a remar, no puedes hacer ningùn plan, la empresa tiene tu alma y te exige que vuelvas allí puntual.
> "Qué hiciste el 2 de Mayo de 2022, Fargo?"
> "La mayor parte del día trabajé por un cuenco de arroz que no me sacó de pobre".



Vaya horario de mierda, hermano. Yo tenía un horario cojonudo, pero le caía mal a la putita del jefe/el lameculos y eso es una sentencia de muerte laboral.

Aunque por muy bueno que sea el horario el hecho de trabajar 8 horazas seguidas ya te jode bastante el día. Yo tenía toda la tarde libre para hacer lo que quisiera, pero sales cansado de trabajar y no todos los días aguantas el ritmo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Van a flipar cuando les digan que *ya no hay* para pagar pensiones.



Sinceramente, a mí esto me da un poco igual por una sencilla razón:
No creo que viva tanto tiempo.
Si con 33 ya estoy totalmente machacado de la galera, no quiero imaginar como estaré a los 50.
Dejad las galeras los que podáis, en especial las galeras donde se trabaja de pie y no puedes sentarte en todo el turno o te echan a la calle.
No es nada bueno estar de pie tantas horas, no hagáis caso a vuestros padres si ellos han sido remeros de pie.
Cuando llevas muchos años en una empresa al final simpatizas con tu enemigo y al dejar el curro te vas con un buen recuerdo, porque solo te acuerdas de tus últimos días allí.


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Si en tu curro los horarios son de mañana, puedes sentarte y no se trabaja bajo presión, estás de suerte.
Si en tu curro los horarios incluyen turnos de tarde, no puedes sentarte y se trabaja bajo presión, HUYE CUANTO ANTES de ese curro de mierda en el que te pagan con un cuenco de arroz y un envejecimiento prematuro.
Con esta sencilla analogía se entiende por qué medio país está opositando o buscando paguitas.


----------



## Steven Seagull (2 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sinceramente, a mí esto me da un poco igual por una sencilla razón:
> No creo que viva tanto tiempo.
> Si con 33 ya estoy totalmente machacado de la galera, no quiero imaginar como estaré a los 50.
> Dejad las galeras los que podáis, en especial las galeras donde se trabaja de pie y no puedes sentarte en todo el turno o te echan a la calle.
> ...



¿En qué tipo de curro estás? Estar de pie rollo segurata o dependiente es mortal. El cuerpo necesita moverse para no entumecerse.
Estar sentado en una oficina todo el día tampoco es nada sano. Lo suyo es moverse.

Prefiero currar de mecánico (que es lo mío) teniendo actividad física todo el rato, que estar de segurata u oficinista aunque me toque los huevos a dos manos.

La mayoría de trabajos son antinaturales y malos para la salud. Al menos el planteamiento que tienen con su jornada de 8 criminales horas diarias.


----------



## Galvani (2 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿En qué tipo de curro estás? Estar de pie rollo segurata o dependiente es mortal. El cuerpo necesita moverse para no entumecerse.
> Estar sentado en una oficina todo el día tampoco es nada sano. Lo suyo es moverse.
> 
> Prefiero currar de mecánico (que es lo mío) teniendo actividad física todo el rato, que estar de segurata u oficinista aunque me toque los huevos a dos manos.
> ...



Pues yo tambien tengo un trabajo parecido al tuyo y luego ves que un trabajo de segurata que no requiere nada apenas, algunos cobran como tú o más y no tienen complicación ni peligro (los que están en una empresa, no los del metro) No merece la pena un trabajo complicado. Y cuanto más solo mejor.


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿En qué tipo de curro estás? Estar de pie rollo segurata o dependiente es mortal.



Se parece a una fábrica pero no es una fábrica.
No doy más datos porque hay más de 200 empleados y algùn jefecillo o trepa hijo de perra podría ser burbujero.
Me consta que hay forococheros en la empresa, raro es que no tengan cuenta aquí también.


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No merece la pena un trabajo complicado. *Y cuanto más solo mejor.*



De las mayores verdades que se han dicho en el hilo.


----------



## Steven Seagull (2 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues yo tambien tengo un trabajo parecido al tuyo y luego ves que un trabajo de segurata que no requiere nada apenas, algunos cobran como tú o más y no tienen complicación ni peligro (los que están en una empresa, no los del metro) No merece la pena un trabajo complicado. Y cuanto más solo mejor.



Ya, eso es cierto. El trabajo de mecánico exige mucha responsabilidad y conocimiento para luego cobrar la misma mierda que un segurata que está tranquilamente en su garita mirando vídeos del Youtube.

Lo de solo no puede ser más acertado. Porque las probabilidades de que te toque algún jefe/compañero gilipollas son muy altas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 May 2022)

Yo tengo una puta curiosidad... quizá alguno sepais la respuesta:

¿Qué situación es más favorable para poder acceder a un empleo aparte de que tu perfil profesional "cuadre" a la oferta?

Quiero decir,¿es mejor estar desempleado directamente para que te hagan "caso" en una empresa y consideren tu candidatura?

Porque si resulta que vas a una convocatoria y resulta que todos son desempleados y tu vas para salir de un empleo y entrar en otro, y resulta que en tu taifa hay ayudas si sacan a gente de las listas del paro, es obvio que como tú no eres desempleado directamente te mandan a la mierda aunque tu perfil cuadre.

Porque el tema de las ayudas o bonificaciones a la contratación, intuyo que por mucho que sean para beneficiar a ciertos colectivos, también causan desigualdad en otras personas: Lo que los políticos llaman torticeramente la "discriminación positiva".


Si eres joven, desempleado, buenas subvenciones: POSIBILIDADES DE QUE TE PILLEN ALTAS.
Si no eres desempleado y simplemente quieres salir de una galera para meterte en otra y no eres joven: No hay ayudas, te jodes, pasan de ti.
Si eres desempleado, >=45 años: ¿Posibilidades de que te pillen, en teoria altas?
Si eres joven, desempleado, discapacitado y encima de un colectivo "vulnerable": ¡Mañana empiezas!.
¿Entendeis por donde voy? Porque tengo la sensación de que habría que buscar, a parte de tu CV que puede ser mejor o peor, la combinación de situaciones óptimas para que al empresaurio, le sea rentable pillarte según su concepción (que en muchas empresas es reducir los costes laborales todo lo que sea posible).

¿Estoy completamente equivocado? ¿O va más o menos asi la cosa?

Saludetes


----------



## Murray's (2 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tengo una puta curiosidad... quizá alguno sepais la respuesta:
> 
> ¿Qué situación es más favorable para poder acceder a un empleo aparte de que tu perfil profesional "cuadre" a la oferta?
> 
> ...


----------



## greg_house (2 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tengo una puta curiosidad... quizá alguno sepais la respuesta:
> 
> ¿Qué situación es más favorable para poder acceder a un empleo aparte de que tu perfil profesional "cuadre" a la oferta?
> 
> ...



Pues no se. 

El tema este de las bonificaciones se va a convertir en un problema si no lo es ya . Ojo , estoy a favor, solo digo que las empresas se aprovechan .

En vez de una ayuda para incentivar contestación de colectivos , es un puto chantaje de las empresas .


----------



## Murray's (2 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Se parece a una fábrica pero no es una fábrica.*
> No doy más datos porque hay más de 200 empleados y algùn jefecillo o trepa hijo de perra podría ser burbujero.
> Me consta que hay forococheros en la empresa, raro es que no tengan cuenta aquí también.




Huele a lavanderia...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Un compañero que tuve años se metió a trabajar de guardia de seguridad en una fábrica de ropa, se moría de aburrimiento por las noches en aquellas inmensas naves, empezó a meterse en los ordenadores a ver páginas porno y no sé qué se descargó un día que entró un virus al sistema y paralizó la producción de la fábrica como tres o cuatro días, hablo de 2004 o algo así, por supuesto lo mandaron a la puta calle cuando se descubrió el pastel



En curros asi... lo que hay que hacer es aprovechar los ratos muertos prepararse oposiciones o lo que cojones quieras para mejorar.  Dado que hablas del 2004 me imagino que aprenderia la lección.


----------



## Red Herring (2 May 2022)

ESA MIRADA BAJA REMERILLOS


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sinceramente, a mí esto me da un poco igual por una sencilla razón:
> No creo que viva tanto tiempo.
> Si con 33 ya estoy totalmente machacado de la galera, no quiero imaginar como estaré a los 50.
> Dejad las galeras los que podáis, en especial las galeras donde se trabaja de pie y no puedes sentarte en todo el turno o te echan a la calle.
> ...



No, no, si yo no digo que nos vayamos a jubilar...

Sino que


greg_house dijo:


> Cada vez más gevte se plantea que cojones hace trabajando para nada



Y aun no son suficientes.


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Alguno se ha planteado trabajar a media jornada?



Es una putísima mierda, tienes que fichar igualmente pero te pagan la mitad del cuenco de arroz.
En mi curro hay varios a media jornada, al final han acabado todos desesperados pidiendo horas extras, no porque les guste, sino porque la mitad del sueldo no da para nada y para estar aguantando mierda, por lo menos que te paguen el cuenco de arroz completo.
Los jefes, que no tienen un pelo de tontos, les ofrecen los turnos que hace falta cubrir y no quiere hacer nadie.
Estoy hablando de turnos maravillosos:
De 11 a 20.
De 12 a 21.
Al final el de media jornada acaba de sol a sol en la galera, lo he visto muchas veces.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (2 May 2022)

Es la granja humana


----------



## Poseidón (2 May 2022)

En donde curro gracias a dios el tema mascarilla siempre fue muy "leve" y ahora que se puede andar sin ella no me han roto la puta cabeza de momento.

Pero ya comente en la familia que como vuelvan a reintroducirla yo me bajo del carro, me importa una mierda como lo haga, como si me tengo que lanzar con el coche contra una farola de camino al curro.

Yo no aguanto mas esta mierda.


----------



## Fargo (2 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> En donde curro gracias a dios el tema mascarilla siempre fue muy "leve" y ahora que se puede andar sin ella no me han roto la puta cabeza de momento.
> 
> Pero ya comente en la familia que como vuelvan a reintroducirla yo me bajo del carro, me importa una mierda como lo haga, como si me tengo que lanzar con el coche contra una farola de camino al curro.
> 
> Yo no aguanto mas esta mierda.



Esto lo mandó mi empresa el 20 de Abril, el día que se quitaron las mascarillas.
Ojo chavales, que es muy fuerte lo que voy a copiar y puede herir la sensibilidad de más de uno.

*Buenas tardes,

En vistas de que hay dudas respecto a si es obligatorio el uso o no de las mascarillas en el puesto de trabajo, comentarles que de momento y hasta que nuestro departamento de prevención nos comunique cual es la decisión de la empresa, el uso de la mascarilla en nuestro puesto de trabajo seguirá siendo obligatorio. En cuanto haya una actualización de la norma se lo haremos llegar de la forma más rápida posible.

Muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración.*


----------



## Poseidón (3 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto lo mandó mi empresa el 20 de Abril, el día que se quitaron las mascarillas.
> Ojo chavales, que es muy fuerte lo que voy a copiar y puede herir la sensibilidad de más de uno.
> 
> *Buenas tardes,
> ...



Uy charos de prevencion rascando la cona. A lo mejor para Julio te dicen algo.


----------



## Bizarroff (3 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una putísima mierda, tienes que fichar igualmente pero te pagan la mitad del cuenco de arroz.
> En mi curro hay varios a media jornada, al final han acabado todos desesperados pidiendo horas extras, no porque les guste, sino porque la mitad del sueldo no da para nada y para estar aguantando mierda, por lo menos que te paguen el cuenco de arroz completo.
> Los jefes, que no tienen un pelo de tontos, les ofrecen los turnos que hace falta cubrir y no quiere hacer nadie.
> Estoy hablando de turnos maravillosos:
> ...



El año pasado un compañero por nacimiento de su hija solicitó el permiso de paternidad a media jornada, le fue tan bien que se ha quedado a media jornada en principio hasta que la niña cumpla 12 años. Está de lujo dice, aunque hay que decir que nosotros trabajamos a jornada partida (8-13 y 15-18) y él trabaja cuatro horas por la mañana, entra a las 8 y se va a las 12.

Pagan la mitad en bruto sí, pero una vez en neto los tramos de IRPF hace cambiar el resultado. Unn sueldo de 24.000€ en la C. de Madrid para un soltero sin hijos, son 1.600€ netos con las pagas prorrateadas (13,5% de IRPF). A media jornada, como el IRPF es 0 te llevas 933€. Para una situación de casapapis o hipoteca pagada lo veo una solución para mejorar la calidad de vida.

Luego la situación de cada uno en su empresa es un mundo.


----------



## greg_house (3 May 2022)

De mi entorno cercano el único con una vida normal (independencia con una edad lógica) ha sido el vago y violento. Ojo, encima era teóricamente excluido social.

Habría que matarlos a todos

Tenemos un país que hace que las malas bestias tengan algo parecido a calidad de vida. Mientras , la gente honrada es saqueada y robada. No se satisface ni lo mínimo.

Puta españa!! Eejecuciones masivas de los responsables !!!!!

Muerte por ahorcamiento de traidores como por ejemplo la chusma de RRHH que merecen todos la muerte.


----------



## greg_house (3 May 2022)

El beneficio del esfuerzo de la gente cualificada va directamente a gente parasita . Esta es la sociedad que tenemos montada.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (3 May 2022)

No hay retos en tu trabajo, se ha vuelto tedioso y sigues en él por una mezcla de falta de oportunidades (Spain is different), conformismo pues sabes que hay peores condiciones fuera, y deudas. Sin deudas te puedes permitir dispararte en un pié, cambiar de trabajo y que te salga rana. Con bigotuda y larvas, estás muerto en vida.


----------



## Galvani (3 May 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> No hay retos en tu trabajo, se ha vuelto tedioso y sigues en él por una mezcla de falta de oportunidades (Spain is different), conformismo pues sabes que hay peores condiciones fuera, y deudas. *Sin deudas te puedes permitir dispararte en un pié, cambiar de trabajo y que te salga rana*. Con bigotuda y larvas, estás muerto en vida.



A una edad no. Lo haces y al poco estás igual. O ya ni lo encuentras. Y siendo soltero y sin cargas hace falta dinero también para vivir.


----------



## moromierda (3 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Alguno se ha planteado trabajar a media jornada?



Due medeas jurnadas e ires a puto amo, amego.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (3 May 2022)

Hola… Es aqui el infierno ?


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Hola… Es aqui el infierno ?



Ésto es el purgatorio , donde nunca pasa nada. En el infierno al menos alguien se divierte


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Ésto es el purgatorio, donde nunca pasa nada. En el infierno al menos alguien se divierte


----------



## 11kjuan (3 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045708



Búscate alguna chorteen


----------



## notorius.burbujo (3 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045708



Empleadoman ademas, trabaja solo para pagarse el alquiler o la hipoteca en la que necesita dormir para volver a trabajar. El resto se ira en necesidades basicos y artificios para desenvolverse en la sociedad de hoy. Su unico sueño es escapar, pero ya es demasiado tarde. No tendra pension, y la mejor salida seria la eutanasia.

La gente no se da cuenta de que somos absolutos esclavos.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045708



A estas alturas esto es demencial, más aun sabiendo que *una app* podría desempeñar cualquier labor administrattiva con mayor eficiencia y eficacia.

Es tan absurdo todo.


----------



## KailKatarn (3 May 2022)

Cuanto más avanza el hilo más me acuerdo de este vídeo:



o este otro:


----------



## Galvani (3 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo me hacen caso las Charos del curro, a las que rechazo por principios.
> No quiero otra derroída como yo que ya vivió sus mejores años con guaperas y moronegros, no hay nada más triste que dos viejos derroídos que se juntaron por las circunstancias.
> Las chortinas ven a otro español más, un operario del montón con físico del montón, antes me ligaba alguna y me la echaba de novia.
> Ahora ni eso, y en parte lo entiendo.
> ...



Algo tendrá.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> A estas alturas esto es demencial, más aun sabiendo que *una app* podría desempeñar cualquier labor administrattiva con mayor eficiencia y eficacia.
> 
> Es tan absurdo todo.



Hay muchas cosas demenciales que ocurren en este país.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Chavales, comunicado fresquito de mi empresa:

Buenos días,
Desde el departamento de PRL se transmite el siguiente comunicado:
Con relación a las actuales publicaciones del Real Decreto 286/2022 y Procedimiento de actuación para los servicios de prevención de riesgos laborales frente a la exposición al Sars-Cov-2, con fecha del 20 de abril de 2022 y hasta nueva indicación.
Se mantiene uso obligatorio de mascarilla, para todas aquellas situaciones en la que no se pueda asegurar una distancia de seguridad interpersonal superior a 1.5 metros, una ventilación adecuada, un nivel bajo de ocupación y un tiempo bajo de permanencia.
*Se les recuerda que el uso de mascarilla FFP2 entregada por la empresa es obligatorio en el puesto de trabajo, salvo en los casos que por prescripción médica se indique el uso de mascarilla quirúrgica, entregada por la empresa.*

Ya me amargaron el día libre estos cabrones.
Encima obligándote a la fp2, seguiré llevando la quirúrgica les diré que tengo un problema respiratorio, si me piden referencias les diré que mi historial clínico es personal.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Cuanto más avanza el hilo más me acuerdo de este vídeo:


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Remar de sol a sol MANDA
Aguantar las órdenes del jefe vago y ligoncete MANDA
Aguantar compañeros tóxicos y compañeras chortinas que no te hacen ni caso porque aspiran a algo mejor MANDA
Cobrar un cuenco de arroz por 165 horas de tu tiempo encerrado en una galera haciendo algo que no te gusta MANDA


----------



## amanciortera (3 May 2022)

Hoy no remas Fargo?


----------



## greg_house (3 May 2022)

Que me coman la polla


----------



## alexforum (3 May 2022)

Hay luz al final del tunel...





Pero ya sabes, esa luz dicen que se ve cuando te mueres...

asi que ya sabes...

A REMAR


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Hoy no remas Fargo?



Hoy libro, pero arrastro un dolor en el abdomen de ayer cogiendo peso en el curro.
No sé ni lo que es, pero hoy quería hacer deporte y ya me condiciona.
Ayer salí a las 22 de la galera, el jueves empiezo a las 06, así que el miércoles tendré que acostarme temprano si quiero dormir algo.
Estoy derroído, y el primero que lo admite soy yo.
Sobrevivo gracias al cine, acabo de ver "El precio del poder" mientras me comía una pizza y lo he disfrutado de verdad.
Como en mi vida no ocurre nada emocionante entre turno y turno, veo películas sobre gente interesante que hace cosas emocionantes, hoy he sido un espectador de lujo de las aventuras de Tony Montana en los 80.
Mi escena favorita es cuando deja el curro de friegaplatos en el restaurante para dedicarse al narcotráfico.
Por la noche veré el Villarreal en la Champions, diréis que solo son millonarios dando patadas a un balón.
Pero me gusta la competición, que los dos equipos quieran ganar pero solo pueda ganar uno.
Juego mucho al ajedrez por ese motivo, jugarte tu orgullo contra un chino o un ruso siempre es emocionante.
De mujeres hace tanto que no follo que cuando vuelva a follar tendré que ver una porno antes para recordar como se hacía.
El jueves vuelvo al remo y me olvidaré hasta de soñar. Yo no tengo un trabajo, el trabajo me tiene a mí y noto la presión del cuadrante incluso cuando estoy en un día libre.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2022)




----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (3 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Jaja pero si tu vas por el foro diciendo que odias a las mujeres, que no follas, ni amas a ninguna mujer, por eso estás amargado, no por el curro.



Jajajaja menudo nuncafollista está hecho el OP. Resentido contra nosotras porque es feo como él solo y no nos puede ni decir hola sin que nosotroas lo miremos con asco y nos riámos de él en su puta cara.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Verdaderatierraalemana 2 dijo:


> Jajajaja menudo nuncafollista está hecho el OP. Resentido contra nosotras porque es feo como él solo y no nos puede ni decir hola sin que nosotroas lo miremos con asco y nos riámos de él en su puta cara.



Vamos a aclarar conceptos...
No follo porque no quiero bajar el listón, en el curro tengo a más de una Charo haciéndome ojitos, una viejuna como vosotras, pero a mí me gustan las jovencitas entre 18 y 25, para estar con vosotras prefiero hacerme una paja.
Charos, a seguir cuidando gatos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Lo dudo mucho, me preocupa más el asunto del remo.
Las mujeres vienen y van, el que celebra tener una es tan tonto como el que llora por no tenerla.
Me río de aquellos que dicen "Mi mujer", y tienen más cuernos que una reunión de alces.
Tener novia es como tener un segundo trabajo, tener rolletes requiere muchos intentos de "prueba y error", un chocho español es una oposición con muchos competidores.
El que está desocupado tiene tiempo de sobra para acicalarse, ir a los cotos de caza y tirar fichas.
Los moronegros paguiteros disparan a todo lo que se mueve por la calle, tienen tiempo de sobra para cazar y no están molidos del trabajo.
Así liga cualquiera.
El jefecillo del curro tampoco está molido de trabajar, está de buen humor para socializar y hacer amigas.
Yo ahora mismo no tengo tiempo ni energía para estar ocupándome de nadie que no sea yo.
Definitivamente, las mujeres son el menor de mis problemas.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Pepe Mujica hablando de lonchafinismo.
Cuanto más gastos precises más dinero tendrás que ganar para pagar esos gastos.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

El lonchafinismo y el raterío son claves para escapar del remo.
Aguantarás más o menos meses sin remo en función de lo que precises gastar cada mes.
El casapapismo es bienvenido, el que tenga hijos lo tiene más jodido.
Las paguitas son bienvenidas, también los buenos curros de tocarse las pelotas pocas horas sin presión (al 99% se accede por enchufe, teniendo chocho o sacándote una oposición).
Si tenéis una afición y la monetizáis, eso también es un buen curro.


----------



## Fargo (3 May 2022)

Demos las gracias a Antonio Sánchez por subir el SMI de las galeras 50 euros.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 May 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Murray's (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pepe Mujica hablando de lonchafinismo.
> Cuanto más gastos precises más dinero tendrás que ganar para pagar esos gastos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046365
> ...




Tiene razón, de los pocos que son de izquierdas con los que se puede/podia hablar, y tenian razón en lo que decian. Otro también que era asi Julio Anguita y añadiria jose luis corcuera.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 May 2022)

Primer día en el que en el curro puedo ir sin mascarilla.

Además me he movido bastante, la tienda medio vacia. Les faltan horas de repositor, los muy hijos de puta no quieren poner más gente (hay gente con libranzas, vacaciones...., hasta los jefes de la sección salen a reponer). En fin, un puto desastre.... Me he movido rapido y aún he sacado trabajo, pero he echo lo que he podido... que les den.

Ni punto de comparación. Me he movido bastante y rapidito porque lo requeria. Me he cansado la mitad de lo que me suelo cansar, ¿Porqué? Porque respiraba como diós manda... ¡¡CAGO EN DIÓS Y LA OSTIA PUTA YA!!!

Mascarilleros, epidemiologos, "expertos", doctores covidiotas, políticos bozalerdos y covinazis, periodistas tocapelotas covinazis y demás hijos de la gran puta.... si hubiera justicia deberiais estar todos ante un pelotón de fusilamiento compuesto de CURRANTES con el fusil cargado y apuntandoos a la puta cabeza.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Más de un compañero me ha dicho que cuando se cogió el mes completo de vacaciones (en lugar de repartir las quincenas) se subía por las paredes y echaba de menos el trabajo.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 May 2022)

Por eso cada vez más hay trabajos de menos de 40 horas semanales.


----------



## Galvani (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pepe Mujica hablando de lonchafinismo.
> Cuanto más gastos precises más dinero tendrás que ganar para pagar esos gastos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046365
> ...




Vale, pero necesitas dinero para vivir aunque sea lo básico. Y no lo regalan si no eres de ciertos colectivos. Hoy trabajas y eres pobre y austero porque el sueldo no da.


----------



## Galvani (4 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Por eso cada vez más hay trabajos de menos de 40 horas semanales.



Porque al final trabajas 40 o más y cobras lo mismo o pagan en B el resto. Trabajos que no valen para nada más que esclavizar. Si no te buscas otra cosa por tu cuenta, un trabajo parcial no te vale para nada. Además acabarás cansado y no tendrás ganas de nada. Trabajo de 4 horas que con transporte se te va a 6 mínimo consumidas. Luego que haces ¿Otro trabajo? Eso no vale para nada. Para complementar una paga o algo en B estilo compraventa.


----------



## opilano (4 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> De mi entorno cercano el único con una vida normal (independencia con una edad lógica) ha sido el vago y violento. Ojo, encima era teóricamente excluido social.
> 
> Habría que matarlos a todos
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene creerse muy listo cuando el que tiene los pies en el suelo sabe que eres un borrego.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se parece a una fábrica pero no es una fábrica.
> *No doy más datos porque hay más de 200 empleados y algùn jefecillo o trepa hijo de perra podría ser burbujero.*
> Me consta que hay forococheros en la empresa, raro es que no tengan cuenta aquí también.



Este es tu problema, mucho quejarse pero luego tienes miedo de que algún gefecillo te pueda pillar...

Es tu actitud, no tienes remedio, te van a faltar cojones siempre.

En serio, no tienes dignidad, tienes lo que mereces.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Este es tu problema, mucho quejarse pero luego tienes miedo de que algún gefecillo te pueda pillar...
> 
> Es tu actitud, no tienes remedio, te van a faltar cojones siempre.
> 
> En serio, no tienes dignidad, tienes lo que mereces.



Tú eres un poco subnormal no?

A ver, figura, dime cuantos burbujos han dicho para la empresa para la que trabajan.

Venga, te voy a dar una pista: ninguno.

Ale, guerrero de internet, a tomar viento un rato al patio que se te ve que hoy has tomado demasiado redbull


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tú eres un poco subnormal no?
> 
> A ver, figura, dime cuantos burbujos han dicho para la empresa para la que trabajan.
> 
> ...



No tiene nada que ver con que diga o no la empresa donde trabaja, es la cobardía que destila el mensaje. Y si lo dijera que ¿Qué es lo peor le puede pasar? 

Venga, cagoncillo, que se te ve el plumero.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 30 minutos, estoy muerto pero no enterrado.
> Si estuviera enterrado no tendría que ir a remar y pagar facturas, por ejemplo.
> Todos los días veo decenas de chortinas apretadísimas desprendiendo sexualidad y oliendo a coco y vainilla, tonteando con alfas y guardias civiles.
> A mí ni me miran, solo ven un operario del montón con físico del montón, otro español más sin nada que les interese.
> ...



A mi no me duele nada, pero mis compañeras tienen un carácter similar a los Gremlins verdes.

Me haces valorar mi curro, ahora estoy currando.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con que diga o no la empresa donde trabaja, es la cobardía que destila el mensaje. Y si lo dijera que ¿Qué es lo peor le puede pasar?
> 
> Venga, cagoncillo, que se te ve el plumero.



Cagoncillo tu puta madre pisoteada 40 veces

Despido sin indemnización ni nada.

Te parece poco? Saco de mierda 

Para cobardía la tuya. Venga VALIENTE, dinos dónde trabajas


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Cagoncillo tu puta madre pisoteada 40 veces
> 
> Despido sin indemnización ni nada.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajjajaja

¿Despido por qué, por hablar? Y si te despiden que pasa ¿No está tan amargado? Lo que pasa es que tiene mas miedo que cojones y eso se paga. Si no estás dispuesto a luchar, al menos cállate la boca.

Yo no remo desde hace 14 años, es lo que tiene tener 2 cojones bien puestos y dignidad, que el universo te recompensa.

Media vida en burbuja y no has aprendido nada.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Jajajajajjajaja
> 
> ¿Despido por qué, por hablar? Y si te despiden que pasa ¿No está tan amargado? Lo que pasa es que tiene mas miedo que cojones y eso se paga. Si no estás dispuesto a luchar, al menos cállate la boca.
> 
> Yo no remo desde hace 14 años, es lo que tiene tener 2 cojones bien puestos y dignidad, que el universo te recompensa.



Dices que se calle la boca cuando tú dices que no remas.

Si le despiden y no tiene derecho a paro, lo mismo le jodes al no tener medio por el que ingresar dinero, y encima, tiene que seguir remando.

Es que parece que tienes 18 años me da a mí, por cómo escribes

Bueno, pues de algún sitio sacarás el dinero no? No tendrás ningún problema en decirnos quién eres


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Dices que se calle la boca cuando tú dices que no remas.
> 
> Si le despiden y no tiene derecho a paro, lo mismo le jodes al no tener medio por el que ingresar dinero, y encima, tiene que seguir remando.
> 
> ...



Cuidao cuidao que le quitan el derecho a paro....

Pero si os están cagando en la boca con leyes antihombre, feminazis, inmigrantes, os han secuestrado 3 meses, os están envenenando con vacunas ¿Es que no tenéis dignidad? ¿Te crees que puedes mirarme a la cara y pedirme explicaciones?

No se puede ser mas servil y miserable. Buscaros la vida en vez de quejarse de lo que alimentáis, sois una vergüenza para vuestros ante pasados, no se os puede llamar ni humanos.

Puto mongolo, que te crees que soy un pompero? Llevo mas años que tu por aquí.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Cuidao cuidao que le quitan el derecho a paro....
> 
> Pero si os están cagando en la boca con leyes antihombre, feminazis, inmigrantes, os han secuestrado 3 meses, os están envenenando con vacunas ¿Es que no tenéis dignidad? ¿Te crees que puedes mirarme a la cara y pedirme explicaciones?
> 
> ...



Pues hombre, que se quede sin paro es lo mas importante, él quiere su derecho a paro subnormal

Tu cuenta es del 2018, pomperito. Lo que deberías hacer es ir a la guardería que es tu lugar. Aqui en el principal se hablan temas de adultos.

Hablas de dignidad.....


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues hombre, que se quede sin paro es lo mas importante, él quiere su derecho a paro subnormal
> 
> Tu cuenta es del 2018, pomperito. Lo que deberías hacer es ir a la guardería que es tu lugar. Aqui en el principal se hablan temas de adultos.
> 
> Hablas de dignidad.....



Por supuesto, porque como todo el mundo sabe, si la cuenta es de 2018 es que entré aquí en 2018.

Eres mas tonto de lo que aparentas, que ya es decir.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Por supuesto, porque como todo el mundo sabe, si la cuenta es de 2018 es que entré aquí en 2018.
> 
> Eres mas tonto de lo que aparentas, que ya es decir.



Pomperito, a la guarde, que aquí algunos te sacamos 5 años.

TEN DIGNIDAD Y VETE A LA GUARDERÍA.

8


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pomperito, a la guarde, que aquí algunos te sacamos 5 años.
> 
> TEN DIGNIDAD Y VETE A LA GUARDERÍA.
> 
> 8



Jajajajajajaja

Cuanto tu aterrizaste yo ya llevaba 6 años por aquí, así que ves echando cuentas, que eres un pipiolo.

A remar, y el bozal lo quiero bien atornillado.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> 
> Cuanto tu aterrizaste yo ya llevaba 6 años por aquí, así que ves echando cuentas, que eres un pipiolo.
> 
> A remar, y el bozal lo quiero bien atornillado.



Claro claro, por eso tu cuenta ed del 2018.

Todo lo que cuentas, sin demostrar, es de tener poca dignidad


----------



## SPQR (4 May 2022)

It’s the RAT RACE, fools!


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Claro claro, por eso tu cuenta ed del 2018.
> 
> Todo lo que cuentas, sin demostrar, es de tener poca dignidad



Tira a remar miserable, que tienes toda la cara de haberte vacunado.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tira a remar miserable, que tienes toda la cara de haberte vacunado.



Venga, Don Dignidad, al ignore, porque me estás cansando y encima ensuciando el hilo


----------



## Raulisimo (4 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar de sol a sol MANDA
> Aguantar las órdenes del jefe vago y ligoncete MANDA
> *Aguantar compañeros tóxicos y compañeras chortinas que no te hacen ni caso porque aspiran a algo mejor MANDA*
> Cobrar un cuenco de arroz por 165 horas de tu tiempo encerrado en una galera haciendo algo que no te gusta MANDA



Por lo menos hay chortinas en tu entorno laboral. Mi sector es campo de nabos lleno de paletos escopeteros.

Los compañeros tóxicos merecen ser golpeados contra la guantera repetidas veces para luego ser lanzados del coche en marcha.


----------



## Steven Seagull (4 May 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> CONTROL+ V MANDA.



Este foro siempre haciendo cosas raras. Me mandaba los mensajes al limbo y por eso ha salido repe.


----------



## Chulita (4 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Este foro siempre haciendo cosas raras. Me mandaba los mensajes al limbo y por eso ha salido repe.



A mí el CALOPEZ me repone las etiquetitas de mierda que me tipo Charoo, ibann... Yo las borro y al día siguiente están. 


EDITO: al momento se reponen.


----------



## Chulita (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pepe Mujica hablando de lonchafinismo.
> Cuanto más gastos precises más dinero tendrás que ganar para pagar esos gastos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046365
> ...



Mújica un ejemplo de corrupción e hipocresía.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Este es tu problema, mucho quejarse pero luego tienes miedo de que algún gefecillo te pueda pillar...
> 
> Es tu actitud, no tienes remedio, te van a faltar cojones siempre.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con que diga o no la empresa donde trabaja, es la cobardía que destila el mensaje. Y si lo dijera que ¿Qué es lo peor le puede pasar?



A la empresa le doy la información que me interesa, no voy a estar ahora revisando a ver qué he escrito en este hilo producto del desahogo sobre cosas que me molestan del curro que podrían utilizar para amargarme aún más la vida.
A este le molestan los turnos de tarde, pues 20 turnos de tarde.
Me sigues?
Por supuesto que podría irme ya, pero ESTOY AHORRANDO, y cuando uno está ahorrando tiene que ser muy frío en lugar de ir a lo fácil, que es darle un guantazo a alguien y que me echen sin nada, antes de haber ahorrado la cantidad que quería ahorrar.
Espero aguantar y ahorrar un poco más, pero ya no prometo nada.
Cuando "no estoy ahorrando" tengo muy poca paciencia con la gente y disfruto de la soledad.
Si escribes otra tontería en mi hilo te vas al ignore.


----------



## Gorrión (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A la empresa le doy la información que me interesa, no voy a estar ahora revisando a ver qué he escrito en este hilo producto del desahogo sobre cosas que me molestan del curro que podrían utilizar para amargarme aún más la vida.
> A este le molestan los turnos de tarde, pues 20 turnos de tarde.
> Me sigues?
> Por supuesto que podría irme ya, pero ESTOY AHORRANDO, y cuando uno está ahorrando tiene que ser muy frío en lugar de ir a lo fácil, que es darle un guantazo a alguien y que me echen sin nada, antes de haber ahorrado la cantidad que quería ahorrar.
> ...



Si no te gustan las verdades ya tardas en meterme en el ignore.

Ahorra todo lo que quieras, que te van a pisar toda la vida.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Los compañeros tóxicos merecen ser golpeados contra la guantera repetidas veces para luego ser lanzados del coche en marcha



Hay que controlar los nervios, si fuera yo mismo al ver el percal no habría durado en ese curro ni una semana.
No ya por la gente (siempre hay alguno majete que se salva), sino porque no estoy hecho para estar encerrado en una galera tantas horas.
Este lo clava hablando de las galeras.


----------



## Steven Seagull (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay que controlar los nervios, si fuera yo mismo al ver el percal no habría durado en ese curro ni una semana.
> No ya por la gente (siempre hay alguno majete que se salva), sino porque no estoy hecho para estar encerrado en una galera tantas horas.
> Este lo clava hablando de las galeras.



Ahí lo clava el perturbado.

Yo me he controlado y aún así no me ha servido de nada. Igual que hay gente con la que conectas desde el primer momento, hay otra a la que no puedes tragar pase lo que pase.


----------



## Chulita (4 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Ahí lo clava el perturbado.
> 
> Yo me he controlado y aún así no me ha servido de nada. Igual que hay gente con la que conectas desde el primer momento, hay otra a la que no puedes tragar pase lo que pase.



Controlarse. Esa gran quimera so overrated.
Pero de nada. No sirve de nada.


----------



## Steven Seagull (4 May 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Controlarse. Esa gran quimera so overrated.
> Pero de nada. No sirve de nada.



Ya, la verdad es que luego te queda la espinita de no haberte quedado a gusto.  

He hecho lo que he podido, pero el jefecillo amargado y lameculos me ha ganado la batalla. Al menos a mí no me goele el aliento a culo de jefe.


----------



## Chulita (4 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Ya, la verdad es que luego te queda la espinita de no haberte quedado a gusto.
> 
> He hecho lo que he podido, pero el jefecillo amargado y lameculos me ha ganado la batalla. Al menos a mí no me goele el aliento a culo de jefe.



¿Le golía el buzón?


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Yo me he controlado y aún así no me ha servido de nada. Igual que hay gente con la que conectas desde el primer momento, hay otra a la que no puedes tragar pase lo que pase.



En la galera hay gente muy retorcida.
Si ven que eres de lo que pierden los papeles fácilmente, se dedican a putearte a ver si saltas, le das un guantazo o le amenazas con testigos, y te echan a la calle.
Lo que algunos que han posteado en el hilo ven como una virtud, es una debilidad de la que estos hijos de puta se aprovechan.
Realmente, lo mejor es que te la sude totalmente lo que digan de ti, y si te insultan les insultas, pero con una sonrisa para que no te echen.
Si quieres darle un guantazo a alguien que se lo merece (porque las palabras se las lleva el viento), lo mejor es acecharlo fuera del trabajo.
*Estoy hablando del argumento de una película, este texto no tiene nada que ver con empresas y personas de la vida real.


----------



## Steven Seagull (4 May 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> ¿Le golía el buzón?



Obvio. Y encima era gangoso. Un cuadro.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

Gener


Fargo dijo:


> En la galera hay gente muy retorcida.
> Si ven que eres de lo que pierden los papeles fácilmente, se dedican a putearte a ver si saltas, le das un guantazo o le amenazas con testigos, y te echan a la calle.
> Lo que algunos que han posteado en el hilo ven como una virtud, es una debilidad de la que estos hijos de puta se aprovechan.
> Realmente, lo mejor es que te la sude totalmente lo que digan de ti, y si te insultan les insultas, pero con una sonrisa para que no te echen.
> ...



Generalmente el que te dice eso, es que es un currito que tiene como respaldo un buen finiquito.

O es un currela muy valioso en su trabajo y sabe que no le va a faltar o tiene un buen trabajo con buenas condiciones.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Huid de las galeras los que podáis, como si tenéis que doritear en casa de vuestros viejos o vivir en un coche para no pagar el alquiler.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Huid de las galeras los que podáis, como si tenéis que doritear en casa de vuestros viejos o vivir en un coche para no pagar el alquiler.



Yo hace años viví un par de ellos en una Ford Transit.
Me duchaba y defecaba en el curro y luego comía por ahí.
La aparqué al lado de mi curro y tiré con una cama y muchas mantas y un saco de dormir.
Buena opción si quieres ahorrar algo.

Aunque los inviernos son duros y el folleteo es difícil. Se asustan al decirles que duermes ahí.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Aunque los inviernos son duros y el folleteo es difícil. Se asustan al decirles que duermes ahí.



Total, para lo que follo ahora...
Igual alguna se piensa que soy un intrépido aventurero con mi furgo como Jack Sparrow con su barco, hay mucha loca por ahí.


----------



## cooperator (4 May 2022)

Pues que cómo aguanta la gente? A base de ansiolíticos, Tabaco, alcohol y que si no trabajas te mueres de hambre, eso también influye bastante en el “aguantar”. Yo ya voy a hacer los 45, así que ya me queda menos pero cuando veo a la gente joven que están empezando ufff.. me sabe hasta mal por ellos.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

*Copio mi respuesta a un buen forero que quiere entrar al remo tras mucho tiempo lejos de las galeras, por si a alguien le sirve:*

_No recomendaría esa tortura ni a mi peor enemigo.
Yo antes era un tipo alegre y ligoncete, pero el remo me fue robando el alma a cambio de unos pocos papelitos de colores.
Tras 5 años de remo de sol a sol estoy irreconocible, como si fuera otra persona.
Me gusta pensar que aún no es demasiado tarde y cuando escape podré recomponer mi identidad, mi mente y mi cuerpo dolorido por el remo, pero ya tengo mis dudas.
Ve si no te queda otra, y huye lo más rápido que puedas.
Puedes ganar algo de dinero, pero si te quedas suficiente tiempo (y no eres un npc) perderás todo lo demás, incluyendo tiempo de vida en libertad._


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

cooperator dijo:


> Yo ya voy a hacer los 45, así que ya me queda menos pero *cuando veo a la gente joven que están empezando ufff.. me sabe hasta mal por ellos.*



Me pasa lo mismo cuando me falta una hora para irme y otro compañero acaba de llegar a su turno de 9 horas.


----------



## Bizarroff (4 May 2022)

Respecto al tema tías, la buena noticia es que a medida que pasan los años se acaba apreciando más una merluza en salsa, una mariscada o una buena paella que pegar un polvo


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Respecto al tema tías, la buena noticia es que a medida que pasan los años se acaba apreciando más una merluza en salsa, una mariscada o una buena paella que pegar un polvo



Yo tengo la suerte de que las viejunas de mi edad no me gustan, y si una jovencita me rechaza pienso:
"Dentro de unos años cuando te pongas viejuna a parir como una coneja no te toco ni con un palo".
Es mi caso, las Charos que me hacen ojitos las rechazo como ellas rechazarían al gordo granudo barrendero.
Ellas tienen sus requisitos y yo tengo los míos, siempre se puede pagar unos eurines para pedir el plato exactamente como a ti te gusta y listo para consumir.
Si la "masajista" es buena repites, si no te gusta su físico, su trato con el cliente o su forma de hacer los masajes no la llamas más.
Se paga por la rapidez para llegar a un acuerdo sin dar rodeos.
Desde el punto de vista legal y de embarazos no deseados te ahorras un montón de problemas, es más seguro que ir follando desconocidas solo con un acuerdo verbal de por medio.
El sexo de pago es la mejor opción para los remeros y ninis del montón, por eso las feminazis quieren prohibirlo, para que no follemos y nos veamos obligados a olerle las bragas a ellas si queremos mojar el churro.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Con el último mensaje las feminazis y los manginas abandonarán el hilo en masa.
Mejor, no los necesitamos.


----------



## Fargo (4 May 2022)

Ningún mamífero que se precie está hecho para estar en una galera encerrado 8 horas haciendo tareas repetitivas y obedeciendo órdenes de nadie.
No hay más que ver a los animales del circo, los drogan y les muelen a palos para que hagan las tareas.
Donde yo vivo han prohibido los circos con animales, cosa que celebro.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 May 2022)

Ánimo de un remero a otro.


----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

Estos no dan un palo al agua y están felices como perdices, remad vosotros en las galeras como cabrones y yo me dedicaré a la vida contemplativa filosofando en las montañas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Vaya aspiraciones, dormir en una furgoneta...

En la España vaciada hay casas por menos de 20k finges estar loco o paguita y listo, que cojones dormir como un puto peruano feriante, vaya consejos de mierda dais.

Si eres un poco hábil incluso puedes camelar a alguna una temporada aunque se aburren rápido y hay que buscar recambio.


----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

He visto el partido del Madrid contra el City en la Champions, como ha habido prórroga el partido ha acabado a las 11.30.
El tema es que yo me levanto a las 04.30 para entrar a las 06 en la galera.
De hecho ni siquiera debería estar foreando, pero no tengo sueño.
Perra vida del remero, voy a ver si duermo algo.
Odio tener cuadrantes.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> He visto el partido del Madrid en la Champions, como ha habido prórroga el partido ha acabado a las 11.30.
> El problema es que yo me levanto a las 04.30 para entrar a las 06 en la galera.
> De hecho ni siquiera debería estar foreando, pero no tengo sueño.
> Perra vida del remero, voy a ver si duermo algo.



Yo estoy aquí con el Gremlin, es simpático, he echado una siesta de 2 horas, y ahora me meto a la cama con él y la parienta en plan hippie, cuando se duerme a la cuna y me levanto a las 7 y media, pillo el bemeta y la compi Charo y remo flojo 6 horas... llegó como a las 4 comer... siesta, salir o deporte...


----------



## Cicciolino (5 May 2022)

Pero, ¿por qué remáis?

En serio, decidlo de verdad alguna vez.

Por dinero no es, que eso es precisamente lo que no os dan...

¿Y bien? 

¿No será que lo merecéis?


----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

Ya estoy en pie otra vez.
Tras 2 horas que conseguí dormir ha sonado el despertador porque la galera me reclama, mierda de vida con 33 años.
Por qué hago todo esto?
Para jubilarme a los 35, seré un casapapi vitalicio, gastaré como una rata pero no volveré a firmar contratos con el diablo de la privada nunca más.
Paguitero, funci o delincuente, que mantenga este país de pandereta otro.
Empieza otro día en el infierno, los moronegros se levantarán a las 11 con la paguita de los rojos y yo pringando como un subnormal.
Buenos días, chavales. Para el que los tenga.


----------



## Sololeomensajes (5 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en pie otra vez.
> Tras 2 horas que conseguí dormir ha sonado el despertador porque la galera me reclama, mierda de vida con 33 años.
> Por qué hago todo esto?
> Para jubilarme a los 35, seré un casapapi vitalicio, gastaré como una rata pero no volveré a firmar contratos con el diablo de la privada nunca más.
> ...



Tienes larvas/hipoteca?

No hay nada peor que esa tortura mental en la que estas. Si dijeras que eres un remero "con aspiraciones" (cotizaa pala jubilacio o que disfruta de algun hobbie absurdo o yo que se) pero si sabes que el sistema es una trampa mortal tienes que empezar a focar tus energias en como salir de esa rueda de hamster. 

Antes de pensar en ingresos, piensa como eliminar gastos. Si ganas 1500 pero gastas 1400 es mejor ganar 500 y gastar 300.

Me piro a una finca a trabajar la tierra con otros que no quieren remar, ya vere como gano 4 duros al mes, lo justo para pagar la olla comunitaria y algun pequeno gasto mas. En unos dias mi mayor preocupacion va a ser como construir un retrete seco. Eso si, sacrificas privacidad y posesiones, pero como veo que el martillo del nuevo orden mundial va a golpear fuerte y pronto, ya no quiero mas remo,lo justo para comer, eso si, trabajo y esfuerzo en proyecto comunitario mucho.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Si pero era un influencer que estába todo el día de paseo y de comidas y cenas... no parece que la carpintería estaría mucho tiempo abierta.

San José era autónomo, pero debía ganarlo bien para pagar profes para que supiera leer y viviese tan bien.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en pie otra vez.
> Tras 2 horas que conseguí dormir ha sonado el despertador porque la galera me reclama, mierda de vida con 33 años.
> Por qué hago todo esto?
> Para jubilarme a los 35, seré un casapapi vitalicio, gastaré como una rata pero no volveré a firmar contratos con el diablo de la privada nunca más.
> ...



Razón tienes, yo estoy en plan boga paseo por el retiro o más bien voy al pairo... ahora estoy currando.


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (5 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



a mi no me mires

YO SOY FUNCI


----------



## Raulisimo (5 May 2022)

Bolígrafo BIC dijo:


> a mi no me mires
> 
> *YO SOY FUNCI*



*Pues entonces eres quien más necesita de los remeros.*


----------



## Raulisimo (5 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> No hay nada peor que esa tortura mental en la que estas. Si dijeras que eres un remero "con aspiraciones" (cotizaa pala jubilacio o que disfruta de algun hobbie absurdo o yo que se) pero si sabes que el sistema es una trampa mortal tienes que empezar a focar tus energias en como salir de esa rueda de hamster.



En ello estamos, amigo.
Alguno ha comentado que me vaya ya, pero si no me he ido aún es precisamente porque estoy pensando en el plan de huída.
Quiero ahorrar un poco más, si me voy ya en poco tiempo me quedaré sin cash y tendría que volver a una galera parecida, incluso peor porque donde vivo hay mucho paro y no tengo enchufe.
Sobre todo lo del enchufe, ya puedes tener 2 másters que sin enchufe no entras en ningùn lado, tengo compañeros de trabajo con carrera que me lo cuentan.
En muchas oposiciones solo te piden el bachiller, eso sí lo tengo y es el único futuro decente que veo en este país.
Si alguno no lo ha comentado ya, es lamentable que la mejor salida en un país sea opositar, triste pero cierto.


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

El problema de remar en España es que no hay tributo o recompensa de vuelta.

Trabajando sigues siendo pobre

No puedes prosperar

Encima follar está difícil 

Asi no mola remar...


----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Sánchez vive como un futbolista del Madrid.
Cuando deje de ser presidente cobrará una pensión altísima de por vida.
Para que os hagáis una idea cada mes cobrará lo mismo que 6 remeros de la privada que estén cobrando el SMI, todo eso sin remar.
Me sorprende que la gente pobre (la mayoría) siga votando a estos espabilados.


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sánchez vive como un futbolista del Madrid.
> Cuando deje de ser presidente cobrará una pensión altísima de por vida.
> Para que os hagáis una idea cada mes cobrará lo mismo que 6 remeros de la privada que estén cobrando el SMI, todo eso sin remar.
> Me sorprende que la gente pobre (la mayoría) siga votando a estos espabilados.
> ...




Encima preside un pais de los más dificiles para ligar del mundo y que cualquier gesto o acción inoportuna que incomode a una mujer puede llevarle al hombre a la cárcel.

Los paises donde más dificil para ligar en marron


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Coño, andas de bajón y con este hilo retroalimentas tu bajón.

Eres libre de dejar el remo pero no tienes huevos o no estás lo suficientemente quemado, por eso sigues ahí.


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2022)

Todos los días lo mismo... todos los putos días igual!!! grandes los Ladilla Rusa, seguro que son burbujistas...


----------



## greg_house (5 May 2022)

Gente cualificada = Gente esclava
Gente ignorante y parasita = Ciudadanos premium


----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Coño, andas de bajón y con este hilo retroalimentas tu bajón.
> 
> Eres libre de dejar el remo pero no tienes huevos o no estás lo suficientemente quemado, por eso sigues ahí.



Es por el dinero tío.
Lo fácil sería mandarlo todo a la mierda pero necesito un poco más de money para el presupuesto de mi plan de huída.
Admito que soy el del meme, es increíble las cosas que hace uno por dinero.







Cuando tenga la cantidad que me he propuesto ahorrar huiré y ya no volveré a las galeras privadas de horarios infernales, mi plan será opositar como si no hubiera un mañana.
Si no consigo la placita antes de que se me acabe el dinero, estoy dispuesto a hacer chanchullos (incluso al borde de la ilegalidad si hace falta).
Sería la última opción, porque la siguiente opciòn ya es el suicidio.
Repito, me suicido antes que volver a la privada.
Estoy muy quemado y ya he visto mucho de eso, no quiero ver más.
Me alegro de que haya gente por ahí que tenga un buen trabajo con buenos horarios, les resulte estimulante y ganen un buen dinero haciéndolo, no sabéis la suerte que tenéis.
El resto vamos tirando como podemos, y si vemos que nos están explotando y tratando como basura repetidas veces por un cuenco de arroz, el instinto natural del que aùn le queda algo de sangre en las venas es HUIR a prados más frondosos.


----------



## Fargo (5 May 2022)

Tengo que decir que mi forma de pensar no es nada compartida en mi familia, donde la opinión mayoritaria es que "en el trabajo hay que agachar la cabeza y tragar con lo que sea".
Quizás tenga algo que ver que las condiciones laborales en la privada antes eran mejores, y que el sueldo antes daba para mucho más que ahora.


----------



## Fargo (6 May 2022)

El turno de tarde es un derroidor de alma nato, te levantas y sabes que en un rato te toca pringar.
Mañana de 14 a 22, el sábado de 14 a 22 y el domingo....de 14 a 22.
Mi incentivo para vivir, las pelis que veré cuando llegue a casa a las 22.30.
Aún no he elegido las candidatas, creo que veré las dos de Sicario, la peli no va sobre Benicio del Toro trabajando en una fábrica, eso sería la película de la vida de Fargo y nadie quiere ver esa mierda, de hecho ni yo mismo la vería.
Mientras tanto, otros jijajeando lejos de las galeras disfrutando del atardecer, quedando con chortinas risueñas que llevan a la cita un pantaloncito muy apretado que les marca el tanga de putilla, gente yendo por ahí, moronegros paguiteros sueltos por la calle y yo ahí dentro de sol a sol haciendo tareas mecánicas repetitivas.
Alguno dice que el trabajo es como ir a la cárcel.
Mentira, en la cárcel no hay trabajos forzados ni te echan la bronca por sentarte.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El turno de tarde es un derroidor de alma nato, te levantas y sabes que en un rato te toca pringar.
> Mañana de 14 a 22, el sábado de 14 a 22, y el domingo....de 14 a 22.
> Mi incentivo para vivir, las pelis que veré cuando llegue a casa a las 22.30.
> Aún no he elegido las candidatas, creo que veré las dos de Sicario, la peli no va sobre Benicio del Toro trabajando en una fábrica, eso sería la pelîcula de la vida de Fargo y nadie quiere ver esa mierda.
> ...



Pues si amigo, para qué negarlo, es así.


----------



## Lord Vader (6 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Up nocturno muy derroyente, superadlo si podéis



¿Hasta que hora estás?


----------



## dadaw (6 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es por el dinero tío.
> Lo fácil sería mandarlo todo a la mierda pero necesito un poco más de money para el presupuesto de mi plan de huída.
> Admito que soy el del meme, es increíble las cosas que hace uno por dinero.
> 
> ...



antes de suicidarme cojo una pistola y voy a la empresa a por unos cuantos...


----------



## Sololeomensajes (6 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El turno de tarde es un derroidor de alma nato, te levantas y sabes que en un rato te toca pringar.
> Mañana de 14 a 22, el sábado de 14 a 22, y el domingo....de 14 a 22.
> Mi incentivo para vivir, las pelis que veré cuando llegue a casa a las 22.30.
> Aún no he elegido las candidatas, creo que veré las dos de Sicario, la peli no va sobre Benicio del Toro trabajando en una fábrica, eso sería la película de la vida de Fargo y nadie quiere ver esa mierda, de hecho ni yo mismo la vería.
> ...



Estas vacunado?


----------



## OYeah (6 May 2022)

Voy a remar, compañeros. Y anoché quise tener una noche digna, cervezas y farlopa y algo de diversión.

Deseadme suerte. Jamás, jamás, si tuviera un hijo le meteria a remero. La escuela misma la iba a pisar lo justo. Como dicen los tanos, "mata el duende", derroye el alma.

Es simplemente esclavitud.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (6 May 2022)

El hombre blandengue es el mal que nos asola


----------



## Galvani (6 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Coño, andas de bajón y con este hilo retroalimentas tu bajón.
> 
> Eres libre de dejar el remo pero no tienes huevos o no estás lo suficientemente quemado, por eso sigues ahí.



No no, eso no va así. Déjalo y coge otro y luego otro y otro. Tengo mucha experiencia en cambios de trabajo y todo es mierda. Todo. 

Al menos como trabajo asalariado. Y he trabajado en lo privado y en lo público. Y la lacra más grande que hay son los compañeros de trabajo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 May 2022)

En mi nueva empresa, una puta hora y media para comer y el viernes se sale a las 17:30...le puto horror

La tía que más reclamaba el cambio de horario para tener los viernes jornada intensiva se ha ido a la puta calle (parecía feminita pro genda 2030 y NWO así que un enemigo menos pero por si acaso tras mi experiencia con la gerente maoliente por sus mentruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) debo esperar agaapado hasta que cometan un error y entonces atacar por sorpresa, hacer todo el dao posible y salir corriendo


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)

¿Nadie se ha dado cuenta que vuestro trabajo *NO SIRVE PARA NADA*?


----------



## Bizarroff (6 May 2022)

Hasta que no practiquéis el sudapollismo extremo no solo en el entorno laboral sino en todos los órdenes de la vida, no alcanzareis el nirvana


----------



## Fargo (6 May 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> Estas vacunado?



El covid es un circo y las vacunas un negocio con tinte de genocidio, me di cuenta desde el principio.
En mi familia soy el ùnico no vacunado, rezo por mis familiares y espero que no le pase nada a ningún vacunado, sea de mi familia o no.
El circo ha sido un éxito rotundo, así que habrá más pandemias y vacunas.


----------



## Fargo (6 May 2022)

Eso también lo hago yo, soy bromista hasta en el infierno.
La clave es fijarse en ellos cuando llegan al trabajo por la mañana, cuando llevan 6 horas trabajando y no dejan de mirar el reloj, cuando 1 hace el trabajo de 3 y cuando aún quedan muchos días de remo para su día libre.
El humor es como la amortiguación del coche, si lo pierdes sufrirás 10 veces más cada camino pedregoso por el que te hayas metido.


----------



## Fargo (6 May 2022)

Vuelvo al remo betillas, únicamente por dinero.
De 14 a 22, superad esa derroición.


----------



## gorgas (6 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El covid es un circo y las vacunas un negocio con tinte de genocidio, me di cuenta desde el principio.
> En mi familia soy el ùnico no vacunado, rezo por mis familiares y espero que no le pase nada a ningún vacunado, sea de mi familia o no.
> El circo ha sido un éxito rotundo, así que habrá más pandemias y vacunas.



A la mayoría de la gente no les va a pasar puto nada por estar vacunados.

De los que les pase algo, va a ser complicado distinguir cuál es una secuela de haber pasado el covid y cual es una secuela de la mierdavacuna.
Conozco dos casos de no vacunados con ictus a los 9 y 17 meses de haber pasado el covid LEVE.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (6 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vuelvo al remo betillas, únicamente por dinero.
> De 14 a 22, superad esa derroición.



Estar de jornada partida y tener que ir 50 min en tren por tener el coche averiado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No no, eso no va así. Déjalo y coge otro y luego otro y otro. Tengo mucha experiencia en cambios de trabajo y todo es mierda. Todo.
> 
> Al menos como trabajo asalariado. Y he trabajado en lo privado y en lo público. Y la lacra más grande que hay son los compañeros de trabajo.



Sasto. Da igual privado que público, todo cansa. Y la gente que te rodea, lo peor.


----------



## Galvani (6 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Da igual privado que público, todo cansa. Y la gente que te rodea, lo peor.



Y ves que en lo publico hay unos favoritismos entre departamentos que dan asco. Unos pueden no dar golpe y otros estar como en la privada si te toca un jefe cabron o que se lleve mordidas por hacerte trabajar. Y de gente... Aflora lo más vago, trepa, psicópata y jeta que hay sabiendo que es muy difícil despedirles.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)

Ahí discrepo.

La realidad de todos esos líderes espirituales es que son unos estafadores. Son como comunistas, que te venden para ti lo que no quieren para ellos.

Meditar es un coñazo, alimentarse a base de arroz es un coñazo, vestir naranja butano es hortera, la ausencia de chortinas afecta negativamente a la salud, etc.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 May 2022)




----------



## OYeah (6 May 2022)

El ambiente de trabajo es el 80% del mismo.

Pero eso es algo que ya se sabia. Solo en este foro se dicen esas tonterias de:

-al trabajo no se va a hacer amigos.

-lo único importante es el dinero.


Vaya gentuza tienen que ser.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 May 2022)

Pero cuando nos llega la RBU, cojones.


----------



## Galvani (6 May 2022)

No me cambio yo por mi jefe vamos... Su jefe le trata como le da la gana y el otro peloteandole encima. Luego puede tirar puyas a otro por debajo pero él se las lleva peores y encima es un pelota.


----------



## McNulty (6 May 2022)

Haz algún deporte Fargo, te saca psicológicamente de esa rutina robotizada. Y recuerdas a tu cuerpo que en el fondo no eres más que un homínido bípedo hecho para estar libre.


----------



## cabronavirus (6 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (7 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (7 May 2022)

Con el actual precio de la gasolina, si vives lejos ya ni compensa remar.
Tengo compañeros que viven lejos y comparten coche, un día traen el coche de uno y al día siguiente el del otro.
Lo que faltaba, tener que compartir coche como si estuvieras otra vez en la universidad para ir a remar.
Ya ha pasado que discuten entre ellos por el tema, que uno recogió al otro tarde y demás.
Estoy hablando de tíos de 40 años.


----------



## Barspin (7 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Con el actual precio de la gasolina, si vives lejos ya ni compensa remar.
> Tengo compañeros que viven lejos y comparten coche, un día traen el coche de uno y al día siguiente el del otro.
> Lo que faltaba, tener que compartir coche con un compañero como si estuvieras otra vez en la universidad para ir a remar.
> Ya ha pasado que discuten entre ellos por el tema, que uno recogió al otro tarde y demás.
> ...




Pero si Málaga es la tierra de la luz y las paguitas psoeras, no entiendo que la gente robe


----------



## Murray's (7 May 2022)

Las navieras suben el sueldo un 9,5% a los empleados que operan en Valenciaport


El convenio colectivo incorpora una cláusula de garantía salarial hasta el año 2023




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 May 2022)

Yo he empezado a remar otra vez tras tres años un poco terribles (curré 19 meses y 17 mirando a chueca) conocí mas gerentes tironucables a lso que he añadido a mi lista junto con la gerente maloliente por sus menstriaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) Este año va a ser malo para esas empresas seguro y alguna va a cerrar seguro junto con el de la gerente maloliente por sus menstriaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!). Ese día pormeto abrir hilo


----------



## Fargo (7 May 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo he empezado a remar otra vez tras tres años un poco terribles



Ahora empieza la pesadilla, has firmado un contrato con el diablo de la privada, darás tu tiempo de vida, tu obediencia ciega y tu energía a cambio de unos papelitos de colores.
Ya sé que los necesitas, pero una cosa no quita la otra y este hilo es un recordatorio de lo que entregamos a cambio.
Muchos estamos hasta los cojones de dar tanto a cambio de recibir tan poco.
Precios de Alemania y sueldos de Rumanía.


----------



## Fargo (7 May 2022)




----------



## OYeah (7 May 2022)

Que gilipollez de mensaje.

No voy ni a empezar. Ya paso.


----------



## OYeah (7 May 2022)

Qur paso. Un mensaje así ni me molesto. 

Tú adelante, el futuro está en tus manos. Díselo a los ucranianos y rusos ahora mismo.


----------



## Fargo (8 May 2022)

Día duro de remo, muchas clientas chortinas apretadísimas y yo atendiéndolas con profesionalidad, la vida del remero nuncafollista.
Cómo lleváis lo de remar los que no tenéis novia?
Tenéis hobbys que os llenen lo suficiente para olvidaros de las tías?


----------



## INE (8 May 2022)

Te pongo música:


----------



## Jevitronka (8 May 2022)

Así es. Si no cuentas con buen ambiente entre compañeros, estás muerto. Pasa 40 horas semanales o mas con los compañeros, llevarse mal es improductivo para el trabajo y malo para ti mismo.


----------



## Kenthomi (8 May 2022)

El agotamiento tiene tasas por hacienda cuanto. Más te canses más pagas


----------



## Fargo (8 May 2022)

La foto que has puesto parece de dos maricones.
En mi hilo no admito putas ni maricones.


----------



## Galvani (8 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Yo estaba así, y en un arranque me apunté a todo lo que vi en LinkedIn, se lo enseñaba y decia a todo dios sin esconderme, para que alguien fuese con el cuento a los superiores... Sabes que? Me acabaron pagando más.
> 
> Pregúntate si temes que al hacer eso, tus jefes te puedan largar. Entonces es que no eres tan imprescindible como crees.



Eso la mayoría de las veces sale mal porque los jefes verán que no vas a tragar y te empezarán a joder. Aquí quien no acata lo que quiere el jefe y sus súbditos es acorralado. Da igual que tengas razón. Ahora que es una manera de conocer lo basura chivata que es la gente y un detector de que tienes que irte.


----------



## Fargo (8 May 2022)

Ni idea que esto tenía un nombre, para determinados trabajos y sueldos simplemente ya no sale a cuenta remar. 
Los chinos van un paso por delante.


----------



## Hipérbole (8 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Jajajaja, y como putada de colofón, encima tienes que dar gracias de poder ejercer de remero
> Porque no ofrecen más opciones
> No puedes comprarte un trozo de tierra, hacerte una casa, y vivir del campo, porque no te van a dejar
> Y si te quedas sin curro, estas jodido, porque no podrás pagar los impuestos que cada vez suben más, ni podrás pagarte la comida, cada vez más cara, ni la luz, ni el agua
> ...



Ni más, ni menos. Voy por el principio del hilo, que difícilmente me lea entero (muchas páginas) pero tu respuesta resume la altura en la que nos llega el fango, la mierda, etc; como le queramos llamar. Más obvio, casi imposible.


----------



## Fargo (8 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Yo estaba así, y en un arranque me apunté a todo lo que vi en LinkedIn, se lo enseñaba y decia a todo dios sin esconderme, para que alguien fuese con el cuento a los superiores... Sabes que? Me acabaron pagando más.
> 
> Pregúntate si temes que al hacer eso, tus jefes te puedan largar. Entonces es que no eres tan imprescindible como crees.



En mi empresa hacen una fiesta, otro "resabiado" que se va gratis.
Traemos a otro que lleve años buscando trabajo, se aferre a mantener el único trabajo que le salió y ahí lo empezamos a explotar a gusto hasta que reviente o se canse.
Es el "modus operandi" de mi empresa en los 5 años que llevo, casi todo el mundo se ha ido gratis por baja voluntaria o un despido disciplinario muy fácil de demostrar.
Yo quiero joderles porque se lo merecen y me den una indemnización por despido, pero está difícil.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa hacen una fiesta, otro "resabiado" que se va gratis.
> Traemos a otro que lleve años buscando trabajo, se aferre a mantener el único trabajo que le salió y ahí lo empezamos a explotar a gusto hasta que reviente o se canse.
> Es el "modus operandi" de mi empresa en los 5 años que llevo, casi todo el mundo se ha ido gratis por baja voluntaria o un despido disciplinario muy fácil de demostrar.
> Yo quiero joderles porque se lo merecen y me den una indemnización por despido, pero está difícil.



Que tipo de trabajo es para que se de siempre esa misma situación?


----------



## csainz (8 May 2022)

Yo en esas empresas no entro directamente. Solo tuve una de esas en las prácticas de fp, donde al ser tan miserables te hacían trabajar como a los empleados, y aprendias si querías.

Como dices tenían gente gratis 3 meses, los contrataban para 6 en prácticas y casi les llegaba para la siguiente remesa del curso siguiente cuando se quemaban solos.


----------



## Hipérbole (8 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> De acuerdo con que su hijo se vaya, pero me temo que los q quedemos ya estamos condenados.
> Y la mayoría de la gente también..*.porque para cuando "nos toque cobrar pensión " veremos que nos dicen .*



Ya lo dicen: "vacúnate"


----------



## Fargo (8 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Que tipo de trabajo es para que se de siempre esa misma situación?



Se parece a una fábrica pero no es una fábrica.
Tareas monótonas y repetitivas, de pie todo el turno.


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...




por eso el sistema te anima a tener familia , hipoteca.... asi no te queda otra que aguantar esa mierda 

esta todo muy bien orquestado , mientras unos pocos privilegiados viven a costa de eso


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



A ver si te crees que los yates de Amancio o Roig se pagan solos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Busca un curro mejor/con menos horas o mudate más cerca. No hace falta ser Einstein



¿Como no se nos había ocurrido?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Yo estaba así, y en un arranque me apunté a todo lo que vi en LinkedIn, se lo enseñaba y decia a todo dios sin esconderme, para que alguien fuese con el cuento a los superiores... Sabes que? Me acabaron pagando más.
> 
> Pregúntate si temes que al hacer eso, tus jefes te puedan largar. Entonces es que no eres tan imprescindible como crees.



Nadie es imprescindible hamijo. Llegará un momento en el que ya no colará eso que haces porque les saldrá más a cuenta contratar a otro o a dos por lo que tú cobras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa hacen una fiesta, otro "resabiado" que se va gratis.
> Traemos a otro que lleve años buscando trabajo, se aferre a mantener el único trabajo que le salió y ahí lo empezamos a explotar a gusto hasta que reviente o se canse.
> Es el "modus operandi" de mi empresa en los 5 años que llevo, casi todo el mundo se ha ido gratis por baja voluntaria o un despido disciplinario muy fácil de demostrar.
> Yo quiero joderles porque se lo merecen y me den una indemnización por despido, pero está difícil.



Me acuerdo de mi última empresa privada donde cada día se iban unos cuántos y te mandaban correos de despedida cagándose en todo el mundo. Todos con su indemnización pagada por la empresa, que le importaba una mierda hacerlo. Les salía más rentable despedirte y contratar una nueva remesa salida de la uni con la ilusión intacta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pues tío, sinceramente, no sé que pillaré.
> Yo llevo currando desde los 15 años (primero como ayudante y luego como autónomo) y aquí estoy más de veinte años después diciéndole a mi hijo que se pire del país si no quiere disgustar a su padre.
> No se tío.
> Algo no funciona, no es justo lo que estamos pasando.
> ...



Y si miras los mensajes de la crisis del 2008 verás lo mismo. Y si hubiera habido internés en 1993 verías lo mismo. Este país no tiene solución y lo primero que falla es su gente.
Pero también, largarse fuera, ¿adónde? El mundo occidental está podrido allí donde vayas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Este hilo es oro puro...
> 
> Llorones, amargados, imbeciles, misoginos, voxeros, perdedores, vagos y frustrados... pero luego se quejan de lo mal que los trata el mundo...
> 
> No se si reir o llorar... Bueno, si que lo se. Me descojono



Joder gracias. Me gusta que me digan cosas bonitas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> por eso el sistema te anima a tener familia , hipoteca.... asi no te queda otra que aguantar esa mierda
> 
> esta todo muy bien orquestado , mientras unos pocos privilegiados viven a costa de eso



Y aunque no la tengas. Si no eres un niño de papá tienes que trabajar para poder vivir. O eso o condenas a tus padres a mantenerte y aguantarte.
A menos que quieras vivir en modo vagabundo. Como ya he dicho durante el hilo, yo ya viví en la miseria durante toda mi infancia y juventud. Podría volver a hacerlo, pero no me gustaría volver a ello.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A ver si te crees que los yates de Amancio o Roig se pagan solos.



Mal ejemplo has puesto. Algunos tenéis un problema con la gente que se lo ha currado. 
Quitando algunos ricos, políticos, y las familias de toda la vida en España, donde hay que recortar es en paguitas y en chiringuitos. Que las ayudas y demás vayan solo a quien cotiza. Sanidad solo para quien la paga. Educación solo para quien quiera aprovecharla. Basta de pagar miles de euros todos los años por plazas escolares de chavales que desprecian la educación. Reducir pueblos, comunidades, políticos,...


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mal ejemplo has puesto. Algunos tenéis un problema con la gente que se lo ha currado.
> Quitando algunos ricos, políticos, y las familias de toda la vida en España, donde hay que recortar es en paguitas y en chiringuitos. Que las ayudas y demás vayan solo a quien cotiza. Sanidad solo para quien la paga. Educación solo para quien quiera aprovecharla. Basta de pagar miles de euros todos los años por plazas escolares de chavales que desprecian la educación. Reducir pueblos, comunidades, políticos,...




si te lo curras y pagas a la gente , empleados , proveedores , estado y demas no amasas esa fortuna sin hacer acividades al borde de la legalidad o derectamente ilegales , eso es tan evidente que hasta repugna ver la defensa de estos ricos

esos casos de millonarios que amasan la fortuna en apenas 10 o 15 años son especulacion pura y dura , para mnada ejemplos a seguir y si practicas que se debrian exterminar

el acaparamiento de recursos por unos pocos es la clave de la sociedad tan desigual que tenemos


----------



## csainz (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nadie es imprescindible hamijo. Llegará un momento en el que ya no colará eso que haces porque les saldrá más a cuenta contratar a otro o a dos por lo que tú cobras.



Ya me pasó en 2011, y fue porque la empresa entró a fondo en la crisis 2008. Cuando le llevé las certificaciones al sepe y me dijeron que no servían, cuando aceptan mierdas como cursillos de ofimática descubrí la basura que es ese servicio estatal... No tardé nada en estar trabajando de nuevo, por supuesto nunca gracias a ellos.

Si alguien me quiere quitar el trabajo, que empiece a sacarse certificaciones de azure y aws como yo con casi 50 años. Soy viejo para estudiar, pero compito con porreros y el nivel se iguala.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mal ejemplo has puesto. Algunos tenéis un problema con la gente que se lo ha currado.
> Quitando algunos ricos, políticos, y las familias de toda la vida en España, donde hay que recortar es en paguitas y en chiringuitos. Que las ayudas y demás vayan solo a quien cotiza. Sanidad solo para quien la paga. Educación solo para quien quiera aprovecharla. Basta de pagar miles de euros todos los años por plazas escolares de chavales que desprecian la educación. Reducir pueblos, comunidades, políticos,...



Qué se lo ha currado dice


----------



## Fargo (8 May 2022)

Hoy de 14 a 22, betillas.
Superad esa derroición.
Cuando llegue por la noche me pondré una peli, el mejor momento del día.
Siempre busco alguna donde el protagonista no se pase toda la peli remando en una galera, esa sería mi película y nadie quiere ver esa mierda, ni siquiera yo.
Lo ideal es una que se haya rodado en exteriores, donde se vea gente enrollada viajando, viviendo aventuras por ahí, jijajeando con su pareja o el romance con la chortina de turno, que haya emociones fuertes, se vean playas, casas en las montañas, animales y bonitos paisajes de la naturaleza.
En definitiva, 2 horas para ver por la tele la vida que me estoy perdiendo porque me paso el día remando en una galera.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (8 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como no se nos había ocurrido?



Tengo mis sospechas, pero no quiero que me baneen.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (8 May 2022)

Yo de aquí a final de año como muy tarde, tras resolver unas pequeñas cuestiones que me tienen algo atado, intentaré plantear a la galera un acuerdo de despido, y si este tiene contestación negativa, dimitiré de mi puesto pasado un tiempo prudencial y sin mirar atrás.

No puedo perder más el tiempo, me siento en baja forma, el maldito confitamiento me metió en una mecánica de vida sedentaria, que a nivel fisiológico más o menos se ha compensado con el trabajo físico que he echo durante la pandemia, pero también me ha derroido y trabajar físicamente con la mascarilla también me ha perjudicado, eso lo noto, no sabría describir la sensación pero lo noto.
Como dice el amigo Fargo, cada día descubro un dolor nuevo y no me gusta nada.

Tengo CASH para aguantar, y para replantearme la vida. Me niego ya a sostener un empleo en una empresa, que me ha manifestado claramente que no me quiere en otros puestos y que lo que quiere es que me largue, ya que han boicoteado los intentos que he echo para acceder a puestos de ventas para los que estoy claramente preparado, pues su objetivo es rejuvenecer la plantilla y cargarse a los "antiguos" y rebajar los costes laborales de las secciones de venta asistida (se deben de pensar que me chupo el dedo y no me doy cuenta de la política que llevan).

Por supuesto, voy a bajar el rendimiento a lo imprescindible ya que paso de descornarme por estos hijos de la gran puta.

Mi intención seria trás dejar el remo: 1 més de RELAX, incluso hacer algún viaje simple barato y sencillo a algún sitio de España fuera de temporada para relajarme.

Al segundo més apuntarme a un GYM e ir recuperandome y además apuntarme al PARO.

Y finalmente ya ir continuando mis asuntos de IT para ver por donde puedo tirar.

Pero desde luego, dar carpetazo a esta galera de una manera u otra.


----------



## CAESAR II (8 May 2022)

Llevo 22 años de remo y el remo cada vez me pesa más.

Estoy lleno de odio y resentimiento y deseo la destrucción total de este país y la aniquilación de todos sus habitantes. Me han robado los mejores años de mi vida por un mendrugo de pan y aún vienen a por más. 

Mañana es lunes y volvere a levantar el remo para sostener a todo el aparato político-funcvaguil, a toda la viejunada y a toda la langostada.

Hasta cuando ? Para cuando una revolución violenta? Estoy dispuesto a sacrificar mi vida si hubiera un levantamiento en armas.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShellShock (8 May 2022)

Lo sangrante de todo esto es que ya se consiguió un equilibrio en el cual los remeros tragaban con gusto con la carga de trabajo necesaria para generar riqueza para todos, y los amos del dinero se lo han cargado por ser avariciosos y querer más.

A un remero le das la posibilidad de mantener a su familia (mujer y un par de hijos o tres) y tener una casita unifamiliar con jardín y un par de coches, y traga carros y carretas y curra lo que tenga que currar de lunes a viernes. Sólo la perspectiva de llegar por las tardes a su casita con su mujercita habiendo hecho una rica cena y ver a sus hijos jugando en el jardín o haciendo los deberes para el siguiente día en el cole ya le da fuerzas para aguantar.

Pero no, no les valía eso. Tenían que meter el puto feminismo para reventar el mercado laboral y convertir a las mujeres en engendros egoistas y consumistas, sin familias pero esclavas de sus jefes. Tenían que meter millones de moronegros para bajar sueldos y vender chándales de nike y cadenacas de horoh. Tenían que meter el puto comunismo y el puto progresismo hasta en la sopa.

Pues esto va a reventar. Al final va a seguir currando SU PUTA MADRE y que caiga quien tenga que caer. Hasta los cojones ya.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 14 a 22, betillas.
> Superad esa derroición.
> Cuando llegue por la noche me pondré una peli, el mejor momento del día.
> Siempre busco alguna donde el protagonista no se pase toda la peli remando en una galera, esa sería mi película y nadie quiere ver esa mierda, ni siquiera yo.
> ...



Ponte "El Maquinista", seguro que te anima jojojo.

No quiero remar, fantaseo con dejarlo, tengo el remo a 58 kilómetros, porque voy con una Charo, si no ya lo habría dejado.


----------



## Bizarroff (9 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo de aquí a final de año como muy tarde, tras resolver unas pequeñas cuestiones que me tienen algo atado, intentaré plantear a la galera un acuerdo de despido, y si este tiene contestación negativa, dimitiré de mi puesto pasado un tiempo prudencial y sin mirar atrás.



JAMÁS plantees a la galera un acuerdo porque te habrán cogido la matrícula. Sabrán tus intenciones e irán un paso por delante.

Hay que ser ambicioso. No nos tenemos que limitar a buscar una indemnización improcedente, mucho menos a un acuerdo, incluso deberíamos aspirar a que vengan a negociar una cifra superior para poder librarse de ti. Seguro que hay métodos, podrán fallar, pero lo mínimo innegociable debería ser conseguir la improcedente.

Tratar a encargados y jefes como un puto psicópata hasta el punto de que te tengan miedo (¿Quién tiene más que perder...?), denunciar a la empresa por todo y ante todos los organismos para en caso de futuro despido alegar que es por venganza, crearos corazas (miembro de comités de empresa, reducciones de jornada de tan solo una hora también tienen especial protección). Forzad expedientes sancionadores pero que no tengan pruebas, cuando vayáis a conciliación a inpugnar la sanción la empresa se suele acojonar y lo retira (tened cuidado con los plazos), podéis utilizar esto para demandar por acoso laboral... en el mundo laboral español hay que ser un auténtico hijoputa.


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> A un remero le das la posibilidad de mantener a su familia (mujer y un par de hijos o tres) y tener una casita unifamiliar con jardín y un par de coches, y traga carros y carretas y curra lo que tenga que currar de lunes a viernes.



Es que es esto, ya no hay incentivo.
Para qué cojones me deslomo si con mi sueldo no puedo ni irme a vivir yo solo sin pasar penurias económicas?
Qué incentivo tiene salir de la galera y no tener una mujer fiel que está deseando verte para preguntarte qué tal el día, bromear contigo como la niña adulta que es, hacerte la cena y enseñarte las braguitas nuevas que se ha comprado?
Qué legado voy a dejar yo si mi sueldo no me da para mantener un hijo, que lo va a tener incluso peor que el desgraciado de su padre?
Pues si voy a ser un desgraciado reme o no reme, por lo menos me ahorro la molestia de tener que madrugar y deslomarme para mantener a cuatro vividores (en realidad son muchos más).
Que le follen a este sistema que ya no te da nada a cambio de tu esfuerzo diario, casi prefiero un Mad max anárquico y el que sobreviva a los enfrentamientos que se quede con la gasolina y los recursos del otro.
La esperanza de vida sería baja pero lo de ahora es incluso peor, cientos de miles de españoles llevamos muchos años MUERTOS EN VIDA.
Seguimos vivos pero mañana tendremos que volver a remar de sol a sol por un cuenco de arroz que cada vez da para menos.
Mañana pondremos el puto despertador otra vez para que un gilipollas enchufado que no tiene ni media hostia o una Charo que se cree alguien porque un idiota la enchufó en el puesto que tiene en una empresucha nos diga lo que tenemos que hacer de tal hora a tal hora.
Y si no te echan...pues echadme hijos de puta, es lo que estoy esperando.


----------



## greg_house (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es que es esto, ya no hay incentivo.
> Para qué cojones me deslomo si con mi sueldo no puedo ni irme a vivir yo solo sin pasar penurias económicas?
> Qué incentivo tiene salir de la galera y no tener una mujer fiel que está deseando verte para preguntarte qué tal el día, bromear contigo como la niña adulta que es, hacerte la cena y enseñarte las braguitas nuevas que se ha comprado?
> Qué legado voy a dejar yo si mi sueldo no me da para mantener a un hijo, que lo va a tener incluso peor que el desgraciado de su padre?
> ...



La gente va poco a poco entendiendo esta Mierda.

Bien!!!!


----------



## Gorrión (9 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> La gente va poco a poco entendiendo esta Mierda.
> 
> Bien!!!!



Van 40 años tarde, el cáncer ya se ha extendido por todo el cuerpo.


----------



## Murray's (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es que es esto, ya no hay incentivo.
> Para qué cojones me deslomo si con mi sueldo no puedo ni irme a vivir yo solo sin pasar penurias económicas?
> Qué incentivo tiene salir de la galera y no tener una mujer fiel que está deseando verte para preguntarte qué tal el día, bromear contigo como la niña adulta que es, hacerte la cena y enseñarte las braguitas nuevas que se ha comprado?
> Qué legado voy a dejar yo si mi sueldo no me da para mantener un hijo, que lo va a tener incluso peor que el desgraciado de su padre?
> ...




Ya pero tu remas...

O has pensado dejarlo?

No poderse emancipar ni catar hembra aún currando para eso mejor declararse nini , siempre y cuando puedas permitírtelo y a tus padres no les importe.

Uno curra por algún sentido y para prosperar si con curro no prosperas declárate pobre.

Otra opción es emigrar, pero tampoco es fácil , aún así el que puede ya se está largando, hay muchos españoles están yendo a Irlanda. Tan es asi que se ha creado otro problema, no encuentran vivienda o habitación.

Emigrar es también duro, pero quedarse en España por un cuenco de arroz, ganando menos de 1000/1200€ sin posibilidad de independizarse porque el otro 40% que te paga el empresario y te ayudaria a emanciparte te lo ha quitado el Estado para que otros vivan mejor que tu, también es duro , al final es decidirse ...


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

Hoy libro tras 3 días haciendo de 14 a 22.
Intentaré hacer algo de deporte y coger sol, los rojos no van a poder conmigo.
Las chortinas están difíciles, así que pillaré el coche y haré vida de llanero solitario, al menos hoy no tengo que remar.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 May 2022)

A la hora que antes me levantaba para ir a remar ahora me acuesto, siempre he sido muy nocturno y odiaba madrugar. Ahora mismo desayunando tan ricamente mientras foreo.
El gran engaño es buscar afuera lo que está dentro de nosotros. Lo lleva diciendo la Biblia desde hace eones, pero pocos han sabido verlo y ponerlo en práctica.

Mateo 6,33

El verdadero tesoro
*…32Porque los gentiles buscan ansiosamente todas estas cosas; que vuestro Padre celestial sabe que necesitáis de todas estas cosas. 33Pero buscad primero su reino y su justicia, y todas estas cosas os serán añadidas. 34Por tanto, no os preocupéis por el día de mañana; porque el día de mañana se cuidará de sí mismo. Bástele a cada día sus propios problemas. *


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El gran engaño es buscar afuera lo que está dentro de nosotros. Lo lleva diciendo la Biblia desde hace eones, pero pocos han sabido verlo y ponerlo en práctica.



El remero español muere en la galera todos los días, pero no muere del todo para que al día siguiente pueda volver al remo.


----------



## ShellShock (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El remero español muere en la galera todos los días, pero no muere del todo para que al día siguiente pueda volver al remo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052470



Lectura recomendada:









La elusión fiscal es un deber moral - Disidencia


La Elusión Fiscal es un deber moral, y el sentimiento del deber cumplido es muy agradable siempre. Ahorrar dinero también. Estamos ante un doble placer.




disidencia.info


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

Decir que llevas 15 años sin remar en galeras es la auténtica salud.
Ojalá pueda decirlo yo algún día, no me sentiría orgulloso de haber estado remando 30 años como mis padres.
La diferencia es que a ellos el sueldo les daba para todo y ahora tienen una buena pensión, mi sueldo a jornada completa no me da ni para independizarme.
Así no compensa remar, la balanza entre lo que das y lo que recibes es deficitaria.
En el siguiente vîdeo, el sueldo que se suele ofrecer para un trabajo similar es de 1000 euros, que ya no dan para nada.


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

El que tenga novia no ahorrará un céntimo, otro problema para el que quiera ahorrar y escapar de la carrera de la rata.
Se produce una contradicción entre catar coño y ahorrar, ambas cosas son incompatibles.
A ellas les encanta gastar (sobre todo el dinero de los demás) y te presionarán para ello, las mujeres no entienden que un hombre joven renuncie a remar. 
A la larga nos acusarán de holgazanes y poco ambiciosos y nos dejarán para irse con un mejor postor.


----------



## W.Morgan (9 May 2022)

Es un asco, hace falta karma por un tubo aquí, y llegará, ya está llegando y más que va a llegar.


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Es un asco, hace falta karma por un tubo, y llegará, ya está llegando y más que va a llegar.


----------



## Murray's (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El que tenga novia no ahorrará un céntimo, otro problema para el que quiera ahorrar y escapar de la carrera de la rata.
> Se produce una contradicción entre catar coño y ahorrar, ambas cosas son incompatibles.
> A ellas les encanta gastar (sobre todo el dinero de los demás) y te presionarán para ello, las mujeres no entienden que un hombre joven renuncie a remar.
> A la larga nos acusarán de holgazanes y poco ambiciosos y nos dejarán para irse con un mejor postor.
> ...




La mujer huye de los parados , la incertidumbre y la falta de prosperidad.

Para follar siendo nini o desempleado hay que mentir.


----------



## EL ESCRITOR (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Día duro de remo, muchas clientas chortinas apretadísimas y yo atendiéndolas con profesionalidad, la vida del remero nuncafollista.
> Cómo lleváis lo de remar los que no tenéis novia?
> Tenéis hobbys que os llenen lo suficiente para olvidaros de las tías?




¿En que trabajas, si puede saberse?


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

EL ESCRITOR dijo:


> ¿En que trabajas, si puede saberse?



No lo digo por si acaso, el mundo es un pañuelo.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No lo digo por si acaso, el mundo es un pañuelo.



Pues se me ocurren tres sitios : 

- un Puticlub 

- Una clínica de poner tetas 

- Un gym


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Pues se me ocurren tres sitios :
> 
> - un Puticlub
> 
> ...



Ojalá amigo, mi curro es mucho más aburrido, monótono y repetitivo.
Lo mejor son las chortinas compañeras de trabajo, pero ninguna quiere nada con el viejo Fargo.
Y lo entiendo, yo también rechazo a las Charos viejunas que me tiran la caña.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 May 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir...

Yo he conocido a mi parienta en paro y es roñosa, ahorro con ella y con un hijo.

He follado estando en el paro, supongo que va antes era más fácil.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2022)




----------



## Sr. Breve (9 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de vivir...
> 
> Yo he conocido a mi parienta en paro y es roñosa, ahorro con ella y con un hijo.
> 
> He follado estando en el paro, supongo que va antes era más fácil.



mujeres roñosas hay muy pocas

enhorabuena


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (9 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> En parte es lo que quiere el sistema porque ve que ahora mucha gente sobra por la robotización



y el mito este de la robotización porque nunca se aplica para mandar a la basura a todo el funcivagochariado? y porque hace falta inmigración masiva moronegra si van a trabajar los roboces?

y los japoneses que les iban a cuidar roboces ¿por qué salió un ministro japonés diciendo que los mayones a ver si se morían pronto que eran muy caros de mantener?

taluec


----------



## Bizarroff (9 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de vivir...
> 
> Yo he conocido a mi parienta en paro y es roñosa, ahorro con ella y con un hijo.
> 
> He follado estando en el paro, supongo que va antes era más fácil.



Con las mujeres tampoco es que tenga tantos problemas, nunca me he casado ni he tenido hijos pero vamos, la novia que tengo actualmente me tiene el piso limpio, cocina bien, es mirada con el dinero y ahorra, de ideales tradicionales, en la cama me tiene contento... políticamente nunca se define pero yo diría que es muy de derechas, pone a parir al gobierno y tiene especial predilección por los dictadores. Vamos que no todas son iguales.

Las mujeres hay que tratarlas un poco como a los perros, primero domesticarlas y luego atarlas en corto. Y recordarles de vez en cuando donde está la maleta y la puerta de salida de casa.

Eso sí, yo prefiero por mucho la mujer extranjera, a estas alturas no tengo ya el estómago para aguantar autóctonas.


----------



## W.Morgan (9 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> y el mito este de la robotización porque nunca se aplica para mandar a la basura a todo el funcivagochariado?
> taluec



Esa es fácil, porque los funcis tienen el puesto blindado, si los sustituyen por robots les tienen que pagar igual, y de hecho hay muchos funcis que gracias a la informatización han pasado de trabajar lo que fuera que trabajaban a una quinta parte y siguen cobrando lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Con las mujeres tampoco es que tenga tantos problemas, nunca me he casado ni he tenido hijos pero vamos, la novia que tengo actualmente me tiene el piso limpio, cocina bien, es mirada con el dinero y ahorra, de ideales tradicionales, en la cama me tiene contento... políticamente nunca se define pero yo diría que es muy de derechas, pone a parir al gobierno y tiene especial predilección por los dictadores. Vamos que no todas son iguales.
> 
> Las mujeres hay que tratarlas un poco como a los perros, primero domesticarlas y luego atarlas en corto. Y recordarles de vez en cuando donde está la maleta y la puerta de salida de casa.
> *Eso sí, yo prefiero por mucho la mujer extranjera, a estas alturas no tengo ya el estómago para aguantar autóctonas.*



Ahora lo entiendo todo.
Bien hecho amigo, la española es como la gata Flora, si se la metes grita y si se la sacas llora.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ojalá amigo, mi curro es mucho más aburrido, monótono y repetitivo.
> Lo mejor son las chortinas compañeras de trabajo, pero ninguna quiere nada con el viejo Fargo.
> Y lo entiendo, yo también rechazo a las Charos que me tiran la caña.



Cadena de montaje de IVECO que me han dicho que por allí hay mucho puterío.


----------



## W.Morgan (9 May 2022)

Ahora este es el hilo del cotilleo, según veo.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> A la hora que antes me levantaba para ir a remar ahora me acuesto, siempre he sido muy nocturno y odiaba madrugar. Ahora mismo desayunando tan ricamente mientras foreo.
> El gran engaño es buscar afuera lo que está dentro de nosotros. Lo lleva diciendo la Biblia desde hace eones, pero pocos han sabido verlo y ponerlo en práctica.
> 
> Mateo 6,33
> ...



Brvtal esta lectura conforero.

Sin duda el Evangelio de San Mateo junto con el de San Juan, son los más reveladores.

Que no decaiga esa fe, porque es lo que quieren.

Guardar lejos de las manos de estos miserables y que no lo sepan.

Asusta muchas veces como gran parte de la sabiduría contenida en la Biblia es de aplicación a cualquier época.


----------



## Fargo (9 May 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 May 2022)

Yo estoy por emigrar a Marruecos, seguramente a eso que le llaman dictadura es algo muy light al lado de este totalitarismo burocrático.


----------



## Barspin (10 May 2022)

¿De verdad creéis que la gente está dejando de remar?

Yo cada día veo al personal más puteado.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Al final, solo se necesitan chortinas y un sitio donde taladrarlas.

De hecho, con una valdría para preñarla, pero hasta eso, se le prohíbe al remero zpañordo, sociedad satánica


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mal ejemplo has puesto. Algunos tenéis un problema con la gente que se lo ha currado.
> Quitando algunos ricos, políticos, y las familias de toda la vida en España, donde hay que recortar es en paguitas y en chiringuitos. Que las ayudas y demás vayan solo a quien cotiza. Sanidad solo para quien la paga. Educación solo para quien quiera aprovecharla. Basta de pagar miles de euros todos los años por plazas escolares de chavales que desprecian la educación. Reducir pueblos, comunidades, políticos,...



Se lo han currado dumpeando al pequeño y aglomerado poder político, zampapollas.


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> ¿De verdad creéis que la gente está dejando de remar?
> 
> Yo cada día veo al personal más puteado.



Trabajo con una plantilla grande y la mayoría están cogidos por las pelotas con deudas o familia que no pueden desatender.
Algunos solo están pillados con un alquiler y no quieren dejar el alquiler para volver con sus padres. Como habréis imaginado esta gente no ahorra un céntimo con lo que pagan de alquiler viviendo solos o con su pareja.
Están condenados a las galeras por los siglos de los siglos, salvo que dieran un paso atrás y volvieran a casa de sus padres langostas.
Como veis, ninguna de las opciones es buena del todo.
Bonito país en el que vivimos, esta es la recompensa por pasarte el día remando y pagando impuestos.
Precios de Alemania y sueldos de Rumanía.


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> *Yo cada día veo al personal más puteado.*



Pues por esa misma razón deberían replantearse qué coño están haciendo mal.


----------



## Steven Seagull (10 May 2022)

¡A remar, betillas!


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

¡A trabajar, capulloooos!


----------



## KUTRONIO (10 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¡A trabajar, capulloooos!



Yo me voy ahora mismo a mi galera,¡Hasta la noche!, encima he quedado con Macron para hacer mi declaración d'impòts aux revenus 2021, esta noche os cuento


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

No conejas nalgonas? No remo


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Tempus fugit, amigo Raúl


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hasta que no practiquéis el sudapollismo extremo no solo en el entorno laboral sino en todos los órdenes de la vida, no alcanzareis el nirvana



Amén, amic


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


>



Todas las mentiras del forero.. se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Poesía para mis oidos joder, si si si


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Pichorrica (10 May 2022)

Hoy he recibido una llamada para concertar una entrevista:
- Hola Pichorra, veo que resides en Almería.
- Sí. 
- La entrevista es en Barcelona.
- Hazmela por videollamada que para eso existe.
- Ah no no, por política de la empresa tiene que ser presencial.
- Enga, pues adiós.

El remo hay que llevarlo de casa y lo grilletes también.


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Es que el sistema está hecho.para que no tengas chorti o mujer por las leyes anti hombre, 70% divorcios, comedura de tarro a las mujeres ideología anti hombre blanco o si la quieres tener te aferres a cualquier cuenco.como un esclavo porque es eso o nada. O tu novia te dejará..

La verdad que España no es el infierno sino la puta pesadilla para ser hombre blanco hetero...

El infierno es sudamérica, pero al menos se folla.
Una puta pesadilla es España de la que te gustaria despertar pero nunca despiertas.. 

Por eso la solución es oposición y vivir del cuento o emigrar ,no dejan otra alternativa


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Hoy he recibido una llamada para concertar una entrevista:
> - Hola Pichorra, veo que resides en Almería.
> - Sí.
> - La entrevista es en Barcelona.
> ...




Yo siempre pregunto por el sueldo antes de ninguna entrevista sino me lo dicen ni.voy.


----------



## Pichorrica (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo siempre pregunto por el sueldo antes de ninguna entrevista sino me lo dicen ni.voy.



El sueldo si lo sabía, lo que nl sabía era esa tontería de la entrevista presencial


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> El sueldo si lo sabía, lo que nl sabía era esa tontería de la entrevista presencial




Pues habiendo videollamada y skypes hiciste bien

Ya está bien que las condiciones las ponga la empresa que te va a contratar.

En los paises sanos laboralmente con poco paro donde los empresarios no se creen dioses ni los trabajadores esclavos se llegan a acuerdos, se negocia sueldo, condiciones...y se trata de facilitar la incorporación al trabajo. Aqui son las condiciones de los palilleros ,si no te gustan no tienen otras sino cumples al pie de la letra las indicaciones que te dan eres non grato y pasan de ti

Asco es poco


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La verdad que España no es el infierno sino la puta pesadilla para ser hombre blanco hetero..



Escaparé de las galeras cuencoarrocistas como sea y quiero vivir para contarlo.
Y como yo hay muchos, que se ande con ojo el Gobierno.
Urge mejorar las condiciones laborales en la privada o la gente empezará a desertar en masa y montárselo por su cuenta en "b".
La otra opción es repartir paguitas a todo el mundo sin discriminar a los blancos.
Como se suele decir, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.
La gente empieza a estar hasta los cojones.
Seguir siendo el de debajo de la piedra por un cuenco de arroz que cada vez da para menos por la inflación....que remen los políticos y los moronegros.


----------



## Guillotin (10 May 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que se ha vertido en este hilo, pero sigo echando de menos aquellos argumentos sobre el valor añadido.  
¿Qué es lo que ha cambiado? En mi opinión estamos en la misma mierda que este tiempo atrás.
¿Qué ha pasado con lo del esfuerzo continuo y el esfuerzo constante, para ser un triunfador?


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que se ha vertido en este hilo, pero sigo echando de menos aquellos argumentos sobre el valor añadido.
> ¿Qué es lo que ha cambiado? En mi opinión estamos en la misma mierda que este tiempo atrás.
> ¿Qué ha pasado con lo del esfuerzo continuo y el esfuerzo constante, para ser un triunfador?



Las condiciones laborales en la privada han empeorado, hay más presión y peores horarios para que 1 haga el trabajo de 3.
Los sueldos ya no dan para nada, antes un simple camarero pagaba una casa en 10 años, mantenía a su mujer y sus hijos.
Si trabajaban los dos hasta se compraban otra casa en la playa o en el campo.
Y las mujeres modernas ya no valen para formar una familia, el incentivo del remero cuando llegaba agotado del trabajo ha desaparecido.
Ahora te encuentras los platos sin fregar, una mujer que te trata como un zapato, en pocos años divorciado y con más cuernos que una reunión de alces.


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Llega un momento que uno se pregunta, y para qué me deslomo perdiendo todo el día?
Muy grande tendría que ser el cuenco de arroz para que compensara este trámite de obligado cumplimiento.


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

"Rema, cabrón.
Haz las tareas ingratas que ni yo ni mis hijos queremos hacer.
Pero hazlo más rápido! Ofrece un mejor servicio a la empresa!
Quédate hoy una hora más, vago!
Sé un buen esclavo o me enfado, ni se te ocurra mirarme a la cara, maldito ser inferior.
Tú eres una herramienta que uso para forrarme y comprarme casoplones en la playa, me perteneces durante 8 horas y ni se te ocurra escaparte, esclavo.
Como faltes un día o llegues tarde te la lío parda por el móvil.
Aquí tienes tu cuenco de arroz, recógelo del suelo.
Y mañana, otra vez lo mismo".


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (10 May 2022)

Madre de dios...


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llega un momento que uno se pregunta, y para qué me deslomo perdiendo todo el día?
> Muy grande tendría que ser el cuenco de arroz para que compensara este trámite de obligado cumplimiento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053704




Trabajar solo tiene sentido si con ello puedes comprarte esto







Y follarte esto







O esto








O esto otro








Si no para qué


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (10 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo pienso como estaría si no tuviera trabajo, y eso me anima a trabajar



¿Te anima o te empuja? No es lo mismo joder que estar jodido.


----------



## Steven Seagull (10 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación



Con remo es mucho más fácil crear entornito y follar. De nini sí que es imposible, salvo excepciones muy concretas (con patrimonio y pasta detrás).


----------



## Guepardo (10 May 2022)

Esto se ha convertido en un blog de remeros derroidos, vuestra derroicion mi entretenimiento


----------



## greg_house (10 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Esto se ha convertido en un blog de remeros derroidos, vuestra derroicion mi entretenimiento



La lectura es que la gente empieza a estar hasta los huevos y se empieza a decir de forma común


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Con remo es mucho más fácil crear entornito y follar. De nini sí que es imposible, salvo excepciones muy concretas (con patrimonio y pasta detrás).



Que sea más fácil no quiere decir que sea fácil.
Es una plantilla grande con muchos lobos correteando tras las pocas chortinas potables.
Los únicos que mojan son los guaperas, los cuarentones con pinta de porteros de discoteca, el negro de la empresa, alguno con físico del montón y una labia impresionante, los guardias civiles y los jefecillos.
Los demás, poco o nada.
De hecho, a mí siendo un tío con un físico decente (dicho por ellas) y buena conversación solo me hacen caso las Charos.
Alguno se echa de novia a la única feilla que le hizo caso hace 5 años y la mantiene aguantando carros y carretas.
Más de uno que se negaba en rotundo a tener hijos al final ha pasado por el aro para que la feilla no lo mandara a la mierda, ahora viven a una nómina de la indigencia.
La escasez y el miedo al nuncafollismo te pueden llevar a tomar decisiones irreversibles.
En el curro veo a algún papá de mi edad y solo les falta echarse a llorar, noto su envidia hacia mí por ser un "pájaro libre".
En resumen, y volviendo a lo de antes, si no eres un tío sobresaliente, con las exigencias actuales de las jóvenes españolas la cosa está jodida.
Catar un chocho joven en España es como sacarte una oposición, por cada chocho hay 100 aspirantes.


----------



## Murray's (10 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Con remo es mucho más fácil crear entornito y follar. De nini sí que es imposible, salvo excepciones muy concretas (con patrimonio y pasta detrás).




Dime que entornito creas con un remo de 1k mensuales en ispaňistán...teniendo alquileres a 700€ y más de 1000€ en Madrid o barcelona, gasolina a 2€ litro, facturas de luz a 100€ , letra coche, impuestos , seguros..

Para follar siendo nini , casapapi o parado hay que mentir y en todo caso pagar el hotel o follartela en su casa, se puede,


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (10 May 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿Te anima o te empuja? No es lo mismo joder que estar jodido.



Me anima


----------



## David_ (10 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que sea más fácil no quiere decir que sea fácil.
> Es una plantilla grande con muchos lobos correteando tras las pocas chortinas potables.
> Los únicos que mojan son los guaperas, los cuarentones con pinta de porteros de discoteca, el negro de la empresa, alguno con físico del montón y una labia impresionante, los guardias civiles y los jefecillos.
> Los demás, poco o nada.
> ...



Lo suscribo plenamente. Yo tuve una época de cierto éxito cuando estaba en mi mejor momento pero si no doblas ante el sometimiento que te exigen la cosa se acaba. Ahora mismo estoy ya fuera de todo, probabilidad tendiendo a cero salvo que aceptara la sumisión a alguna semivieja con ínfulas e hijos ya fabricados claro.


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Y tú, estimado forero...
Hasta donde has llegado por no perder tu trabajo?
Qué estás perdiendo en el trato laboral, aparte de 10 horas diarias de tu tiempo incluyendo preparación y desplazamiento al lugar de trabajo?
Merece la pena el sacrificio diario a cambio de la recompensa?
Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones, este es un hilo duro y aquí miramos a la verdad de TÚ a TÚ.


----------



## amanciortera (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No conejas nalgonas? No remo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053415
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053416


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Con remo es mucho más fácil crear entornito y follar. De nini sí que es imposible, salvo excepciones muy concretas (con patrimonio y pasta detrás).



¿Qué te hace pensar que queremos eso? Esa es la zanahoria cuando uno está en la veintena. En los 40 ya te la suda todo y sabes que eso es exactamente eso: la zanahoria que persigues.


----------



## Steven Seagull (10 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que sea más fácil no quiere decir que sea fácil.
> Es una plantilla grande con muchos lobos correteando tras las pocas chortinas potables.
> Los únicos que mojan son los guaperas, los cuarentones con pinta de porteros de discoteca, el negro de la empresa, alguno con físico del montón y una labia impresionante, los guardias civiles y los jefecillos.
> Los demás, poco o nada.
> ...





Murray's dijo:


> Dime que entornito creas con un remo de 1k mensuales en ispaňistán...teniendo alquileres a 700€ y más de 1000€ en Madrid o barcelona, gasolina a 2€ litro, facturas de luz a 100€ , letra coche, impuestos , seguros..
> 
> Para follar siendo nini , casapapi o parado hay que mentir y en todo caso pagar el hotel o follartela en su casa, se puede,



Depende más del tipo de trabajo que de la pasta que ganes.

Hay trabajos de baja cualificación en los que te puedes hinchar, y otros en los que por mucha pasta que ganes siempre serás un pringui, como el de @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que queremos eso? Esa es la zanahoria cuando uno está en la veintena. En los 40 ya te la suda todo y sabes que eso es exactamente eso: la zanahoria que persigues.



Biología.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053999



No conejas nalgonas, no remo.

No comida caliente al llegar, no remo.

No CASA A LA QUE LLEGAR, NO REMO.

PUNTO


----------



## EL ESCRITOR (10 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No conejas nalgonas, no remo.
> 
> No comida caliente al llegar, no remo.
> 
> ...




¿Cual es tu situacion?

¿Casapapi?


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

EL ESCRITOR dijo:


> ¿Cual es tu situacion?
> 
> ¿Casapapi?



Me sobra la pastuki, me sobra tiempo y tengo mi coneja de calidat, pero de no ser así, estaría en el congreso quemando a todos los diputados.


No entiendo cómo la gente aguanta, imagino que a pajas y a fortnite.


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Mañana de 05 a 13, depertador a las 03.30.
Es muy sano despertarse a esa hora, todos los expertos coinciden en que dormir 2 horas por la noche es más que suficiente para ir a remar como un campeón.
A veces ni me quedo dormido, otro paralelismo con el prota de "El club de la lucha".
A este paso un día me encontraré a Tyler Durden en la autopista de camino al curro para contarme las verdades del barquero.


----------



## 21creciente (10 May 2022)

baja por ansiedad manda, orfidal recetado manda, lunes al sol mandan


----------



## 21creciente (10 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 05 a 14, depertador a las 03.30.
> Es muy sano despertarse a esa hora, todos los expertos coinciden en que dormir 2 horas por la noche es más que suficiente para ir a remar como un campeón.
> A veces ni me quedo dormido, a este paso un día cuando vaya al curro me encontraré a Tyler Durden en la autopista, diciéndome las verdades del barquero.



mientras no abandona el remo, al menos dedique el tiempo al sabotaje de la empresa, fomente el mal ambiente entre compañeros, pinche neumáticos, seguro que si lo piensa hay diferentes fórmulas de amenizar el remo, la creatividad al servicio del mal


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> mientras no abandona el remo, al menos dedique el tiempo al sabotaje de la empresa, fomente el mal ambiente entre compañeros, pinche neumáticos, seguro que si lo piensa hay diferentes fórmulas de amenizar el remo, la creatividad al servicio del mal



Yo iría a la oficina donde están los jefecillos con una escopeta recortada, nada de medias tintas.
Todo Walter White lleva un Heisenberg en su interior, espero controlar el mío hasta que me den el finiquito y no tengáis que verme en las noticias del mediodía.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

Y mañana...

A trabajar *OTRA VEZ.*


----------



## Fargo (10 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y mañana...
> A trabajar *OTRA VEZ.*


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1054123


----------



## W.Morgan (10 May 2022)

Pues yo ni por casa ni por chorti remaria como se rema en este pais, vale mas la salud fisica y mental, y quiero tener tiempo libre, hay muchas cosas que quiero hacer en mi tiempo libre.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Pues yo ni por casa ni por chorti remaria como se rema en este pais, vale mas la salud fisica y mental, y quiero tener tiempo libre, hay muchas cosas que quiero hacer en mi tiempo libre.



Cierto.

Es increíble el poco respeto que tienen ciertas personas hacia sí mismas.

Increíble.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que el sistema está hecho.para que no tengas chorti o mujer por las leyes anti hombre, 70% divorcios, comedura de tarro a las mujeres ideología anti hombre blanco o si la quieres tener te aferres a cualquier cuenco.como un esclavo porque es eso o nada. O tu novia te dejará..
> 
> La verdad que España no es el infierno sino la puta pesadilla para ser hombre blanco hetero...
> 
> ...



Es porque no queréis follar gordas con cash, me he estado descojonando está tarde, he conocido una progresora gorda y fea que lleva 10 años con un negro, el negro hace "chapuzas" y cursillos" y tiene 49 años y una hija de 20 con otra española... vive en casa de la gorda y por lo que cuenta poco trabaja... 

A remar que los cursillos y las paguitas del negro este y el sueldo de la gorda no se pagan solos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 May 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir y las de currar... vida moderna, aquí estoy en el trastero haciendo pesas, últimamente duermo mal del estrés y además me cargáis de negatividad.

Y eso que he tomado mamadol forte en la siesta porque estaba estresado y mi parienta aún no es tan hija de puta como la española media y sigo amargado.


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

Ya estoy despierto betillas, nada como dormir 2 horas para ir a remar 8 a la galera, la auténtica salud.
"Cuál es tu oficio?
Remero, señor!
A quién debes tu alma, esclavo?
A la empresa, señor!
Qué recibes a cambio?
Un cuenco de arroz, señor!
Qué vas a hacer hoy, esclavo?
Acatar las órdenes de la empresa, señor!
Qué voy a hacer yo hoy?
Leer el marca, tirar fichas a las nuevas y tocarse los cojones, señor!
Pues si todo está bien claro, a remar escoria!"


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

¿Y qué? Si puedes vivir esperando a palmar...


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 05 a 14, depertador a las 03.30.
> Es muy sano despertarse a esa hora, todos los expertos coinciden en que dormir 2 horas por la noche es más que suficiente para ir a remar como un campeón.
> A veces ni me quedo dormido, otro paralelismo con el prota de "El club de la lucha".
> A este paso un día me encontraré a Tyler Durden en la autopista de camino al curro para contarme las verdades del barquero.
> ...



Y dale con levantarte 1:30 antes mira q eres sucnor, levantate como mucho 1h antes que ya me parece de pobres, haz todo más rápido, desayuna en el coche bus o andando o en como mierda vayas, entra al remo con una galleta en la boca, espabila atontao, media hora más que ganas y media hora menos que pierdes.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Y dale con levantarte 1:30 antes mira q eres sucnor, *levantate como mucho 1h antes que ya me parece de pobres*, haz todo más rápido, desayuna en el coche bus o andando


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Si mucho gif pero no dice porque necesitas una puta hora para maquillarte y ponerte la faldita Pal tajo?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Y dale con levantarte 1:30 antes mira q eres sucnor, levantate como mucho 1h antes que ya me parece de pobres, haz todo más rápido, *desayuna en el coche bus o andando o en como mierda vayas, entra al remo con una galleta en la boca*, espabila atontao, media hora más que ganas y media hora menos que pierdes.



No hay nada más sano que desayunar a prisa y corriendo y de mala manera. Si señor... , para joderse más la salud.
Él sabra porque necesita 1.30 antes para irse al tajo: Ya que tiene que ir a esa mierda de tajo, por lo menos, querrá desayunar tranquilo y dejarse alguna cosa echa de casa (cama o algo asi).
Yo lo que haria en su lugar, ya que su curro es tan jodido, que sustituya YA ese curro por otro de transición (aunque fuera a media jornada), por ejemplo de repositor de supermercado: Tendrá horarios más normales, quizá cobre menos, quizá ahorre algo más lento, pero ira recuperandose.... porque es verdad que el amigo fargo, si no esta al borde de la depresión lo parece. Tal y como muestra en este hilo como se siente, esperar dos años más creo que es un error.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No hay nada más sano que desayunar a prisa y corriendo y de mala manera. Si señor... , para joderse más la salud.



Mejor y mas sano dormir media hora menos, donde va a parar.

Si estáis en el remo al final es por subnormales, no por otra cosa, aver estudiao.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (11 May 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> La mayoría aguantan con alcohol y drogas.
> 
> Pero los más de 10 suicidios diarios que hay en España no son porque sí.



Trankimazin 2mg para dormir sino es imposible aguantar está rutina y eso que Teletrabajo 100%, pero el ser humano no está para estar sentado tantas horas enfrente de una pantalla de ordenador, para mí es completamente antinatural, y tengo que apagar mi cerebro por las noches para seguir en la rueda del hamster sin hacerme preguntas.

Un saludo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Mejor y mas sano dormir media hora menos, donde va a parar.
> 
> Si estáis en el remo al final es por subnormales, no por otra cosa, aver estudiao.



Lo que tú digas...


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Mejor y mas sano dormir media hora menos, donde va a parar.
> 
> *Si estáis en el remo al final es por subnormales, no por otra cosa, aver estudiao.*



Cuéntanos como lo haces tú para no remar, recuerdo que trabajabas de pizzero.
A qué edad colgaste el remo (o la pizza)?
De donde sacas el dinero ahora?
Te lo dan tus padres, a que sí?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Trankimazin 2mg para dormir sino es imposible aguantar está rutina y eso que Teletrabajo 100%, pero el ser humano no está para estar sentado tantas horas enfrente de una pantalla de ordenador, para mí es completamente antinatural, y tengo que apagar mi cerebro por las noches para seguir en la rueda del hamster sin hacerme preguntas.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues yo estoy deseando ese curro (picateclas sentado) el actual que tengo de repositor de supermercado, malas posiciones, levantar pesos, de aqui para allá todo el día, si, es cierto te mantiene un poquillo "en forma", en el sentido de que no engordas, pero a la larga aunque la mente la tienes bien, físicamente te jodes por algún lado. Muchos compañeros repositores tienen lumbalgias y cosas asi, tendinitis y cosas varias. E incluso los repositores jovencetes también tienen algún problema.


Y yo he estudiado... pero estoy en este remo por una serie de "malas" decisiones, pero eso es otra historia. Estoy en proceso de cambio y replanteamiento.


----------



## amanciortera (11 May 2022)

Que tenga ustec mucha suerte


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuéntanos como lo haces tú para no remar, recuerdo que trabajabas de pizzero.
> A qué edad colgaste el remo (o la pizza)?
> De donde sacas el dinero ahora?
> Te lo dan tus padres, a que sí?



Las pichas son las que te comes tú en el tajo por el cuenco de arroz, loser.

Te hundo en cash pauper, sigue remando. Yo de mientras la rasco 3k.

Ah y sigues sin explicar lo de la hora y media cual Charo, todo sea dar vueltas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues yo estoy deseando ese curro (picateclas sentado) el actual que tengo de repositor de supermercado, malas posiciones, levantar pesos, de aqui para allá todo el día, si, es cierto te mantiene un poquillo "en forma", en el sentido de que no engordas, pero a la larga aunque la mente la tienes bien, físicamente te jodes por algún lado. Muchos compañeros repositores tienen lumbalgias y cosas asi, tendinitis y cosas varias. E incluso los repositores jovencetes también tienen algún problema.
> 
> 
> Y yo he estudiado... pero estoy en este remo por una serie de "malas" decisiones, pero eso es otra historia. Estoy en proceso de cambio y replanteamiento.



Menudo cambio, no entiendo de reponer pero la peña.se.jode la espalda de hacerlo en malas posturas, los típicos q no flexionan rodillas al agacharse y tal.

Y remar de picateclas salvo que seas un Crack que no porque ya estarías en Google haciéndolo pues es peor incluso.

A lo sumo cambias guatepeor por Guatemala.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Menudo cambio, no entiendo de reponer *pero la peña.se.jode la espalda de hacerlo en malas posturas, los típicos q no flexionan rodillas al agacharse y tal.*
> 
> Y remar de picateclas salvo que seas un Crack que no porque ya estarías en Google haciéndolo pues es peor incluso.
> 
> A lo sumo cambias guatepeor por Guatemala.



Si no te quito la razón.... es verdad. La mayoria se agachan de mala manera. Lo que pasa que con las prisas y la presión al final no lo haces como es debido, infinidad de videos nnos ponen de como nos tenemos que mover, pero si lo hacemos como dicen , la productividad es baja y lenta. Yo por mi parte ni una más. Yo ahora sigo todas las recomendaciones y como ya sufro algún dolor que otro, me agacho flexionando las piernas y haciendo todo con cuidado aunque vaya más lento, que repongo la mitad? pues que se jodan y si no les gusta que me echen....

Y lo de remar de picateclas, si, OK, sé como esta el mercado.

Pero hay una crítica obvia a todo este hilo... nos quejamos de los remos, nos quejamos de esto y lo otro... pero, cada uno tendrá que buscar lo que más le conviene no?. Por desgracia hay que pagarse un techo, un puñao de comida y cuatro cosas.

¿Que podamos currar lo minimo para tener lo básico? Es lo que debemos intentar los que estamos hartos de remar.
¿Que busquemos otros remos que nos gusten más? Pues también
¿Qué tengamos la suerte de hacernos funcivagos?
¿Qué seamos tan suertudos de poder pillar alguna paguita? Pues yo que sé macho....

Obviamente algo hay que hacer...

Hay una verdad universal: LA PERFECCIÓN NO EXISTE.


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues yo estoy deseando ese curro (picateclas sentado) el actual que tengo de repositor de supermercado, malas posiciones, levantar pesos, de aqui para allá todo el día, si, es cierto te mantiene un poquillo "en forma", en el sentido de que no engordas, pero a la larga aunque la mente la tienes bien, físicamente te jodes por algún lado. Muchos compañeros repositores tienen lumbalgias y cosas asi, tendinitis y cosas varias. E incluso los repositores jovencetes también tienen algún problema.



Pienso lo mismo, en mi trabajo el simple hecho de hacer tareas mecánicas, coger peso y no poder sentarte en todo el turno te acaba pasando factura.
Yo lo he aguantado porque siempre he hecho deporte pero tengo compañeros que están fatal, las galeras de pie son la esclavitud del siglo XXI.
Hay que huir de ellas a toda costa, las empresas grandes acaparan todo y su prioridad es reducir costes, si 1 puede hacer el trabajo de 3 más dinero gana la empresa.
A veces hay que estar en el infierno para saber lo que te espera como no te pongas las pilas.
Yo llevo 5 años, cuando deje ese curro no vuelvo a currar de pie en la vida. 
Hay muchos curros sentado y muchos viejales se están jubilando, confío en sacarme una oposición o buscarme algo decente por ahí.
Dicen que el teletrabajo es el futuro, a ver si es verdad.
Ahora mismo estoy como el que cuenta los días para salir de la cárcel, espero escapar pronto de ahí.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (11 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues yo estoy deseando ese curro (picateclas sentado) el actual que tengo de repositor de supermercado, malas posiciones, levantar pesos, de aqui para allá todo el día, si, es cierto te mantiene un poquillo "en forma", en el sentido de que no engordas, pero a la larga aunque la mente la tienes bien, físicamente te jodes por algún lado. Muchos compañeros repositores tienen lumbalgias y cosas asi, tendinitis y cosas varias. E incluso los repositores jovencetes también tienen algún problema.
> 
> 
> Y yo he estudiado... pero estoy en este remo por una serie de "malas" decisiones, pero eso es otra historia. Estoy en proceso de cambio y replanteamiento.



Picateclas sentado no te pienses que es mucho mejor. Yo trabajo en oficina (no programador) y es derroyente. Al final acabas tomando malas posturas y un cansancio de ojos tremendo.

Y gracias que por la tarde apenas pongo luz artificial y me basto con la del sol, que se agradece.

Todos los curros, a medio y largo plazo, dan asco porqu3 de hacer siempre lo mismo acabas jodiendote algo: espalda, vista, hombros, tunel metacarpiano o como se diga, etc.

No es normal seguir trabajando 8h o más hoy día para mantener a un 70% de vagos sin escrupulos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (11 May 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> La verdad me he leido el hilo entero y dan ganas de pegarse un tiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que mandar a un maricón a tomar por culo...
Reconócelo, no lo has pensado bien.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siempre aparece algún fantasma a trollear, estos no le dicen la verdad ni al médico.
> Podría darle al ignore, pero permitidme que me divierta un poco primero:
> Así que has pasado de repartir pizzas a ganar 3000 euros al mes...
> Ahora tus pizzas llevan droga?



Qué tontín eres no pillas ni lo de 3k y sigues contando las pichas que te comes, en el.fondo solo te regodeas de tu propia derruicion y miseria, si dejas ese remo que está por ver, pillaras otro como buen npc.

De.mientras la señorita necesita 1:30 para maquillarse


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Picateclas sentado no te pienses que es mucho mejor. Yo trabajo en oficina (no programador) y es derroyente. Al final acabas tomando malas posturas y un cansancio de ojos tremendo.



Imagino que todos los trabajos tienen lo suyo.
Pero si tuvieras que elegir, prefieres tu trabajo o un trabajo de este tipo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Picateclas sentado no te pienses que es mucho mejor. Yo trabajo en oficina (no programador) y es derroyente. Al final acabas tomando malas posturas y un cansancio de ojos tremendo.
> 
> Y gracias que por la tarde apenas pongo luz artificial y me basto con la del sol, que se agradece.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Todos los trabajos cansan. Unos mas físicamente y otros mentalmente. Trabajar con gente y llevar equipos también es una puta mierda. Hace años que se debería haber reducido a 4 días de trabajo y 30 horas.


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pero hay una crítica obvia a todo este hilo... nos quejamos de los remos, nos quejamos de esto y lo otro... pero, cada uno tendrá que buscar lo que más le conviene no?. Por desgracia hay que pagarse un techo, un puñao de comida y cuatro cosas.
> 
> ¿Que podamos currar lo minimo para tener lo básico? Es lo que debemos intentar los que estamos hartos de remar.
> ¿Que busquemos otros remos que nos gusten más? Pues también
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
La queja seguida de un inmovilismo no sirve para nada.
Yo me estoy moviendo, estoy ahorrando para irme de ahí.
Me falta concretar la salida, no sé como lo voy a hacer porque me gustaría irme con una indemnización por despido, es lo que se merecen porque la empresa me debe horas extras y ya no tengo forma de recuperarlas.
Si algùn forero que haya sido despedido con indemnización nos cuenta como lo hizo se lo agradeceré.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Imagino que todos los trabajos tienen lo suyo.
> Pero si tuvieras que elegir, prefieres tu trabajo o un trabajo de este tipo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054865



Pues cuando estás hasta los huevos del tuyo cualquier otro te parece maravilloso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> La queja seguida de un inmovilismo no sirve para nada.
> Yo me estoy moviendo, estoy ahorrando para irme de ahí.
> Me falta concretar la salida, no sé como lo voy a hacer porque me gustaría irme con una indemnización por despido, es lo que se merecen porque la empresa me debe horas extras y ya no tengo forma de recuperarlas.
> Si algùn forero que haya sido despedido con indemnización nos cuenta como lo hizo, se lo agradezco.



Yo salí de la empresa privada hace años y me hice funcivago como decís vosotros, y hace tiempo que estoy hasta los putos huevos también. Una jaula de oro.
A mí me despidieron con indemnización igual que a miles de compañeros. Antes al menos en las grandes consultoras IT no tenían reparo en contratarte, quemarte en poco tiempo y pagarte la indemnización.


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

"Remad, cabrones. Hay muchos chiringuitos que mantener, incluyendo nuestros elevados sueldos con dietas y coche oficial, y los de todos nuestros parientes, amigos y golfas que hemos enchufado".


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

El lonchafinismo y la vida austera son claves para salir de la carrera de la rata.
Cuanto más bajos sean nuestros gastos menos tendremos que ingresar para mantenerlos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El lonchafinismo y la vida austera son claves para salir de la carrera de la rata.
> Cuanto más bajos sean nuestros gastos menos tendremos que ingresar para mantenerlos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054929



Menuda mierda de vida tener que estar siempre comiendo lentejas y yendo de vacaciones a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Remad, cabrones. Hay muchos chiringuitos que mantener, incluyendo nuestros elevados sueldos con dietas y coche oficial, y los de todos nuestros parientes, amigos y golfas que hemos enchufado".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054914



Yo me he propuesto ahorrar a puta muerte, 0 gastos, 0 fiestas, 0 mierdas innecesarias, para HUIR DE AQUI LO MAS LEJOS POSIBLE. 

Y que PAGUE EL CIRCO ESTE SU PUTISIMA MADRE. 

Y ya volveré si algun dia hay paz, orden, prosperidad, justicia real, y toda esta casta de hijos de puta esta fuera de la politica y a poder ser de España.


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo me he propuesto ahorrar a puta muerte, 0 gastos, 0 fiestas, 0 mierdas innecesarias, para HUIR DE AQUI LO MAS LEJOS POSIBLE.
> 
> Y que PAGUE EL CIRCO ESTE SU PUTISIMA MADRE.
> 
> Y ya volveré si algun dia hay paz, orden, prosperidad, justicia real, y toda esta casta de hijos de puta esta fuera de la politica y a poder ser de España.



No lo verán tus ojos.o o


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo me he propuesto ahorrar a puta muerte, 0 gastos, 0 fiestas, 0 mierdas innecesarias, para HUIR DE AQUI LO MAS LEJOS POSIBLE.
> 
> Y que PAGUE EL CIRCO ESTE SU PUTISIMA MADRE.
> 
> Y ya volveré si algun dia hay paz, orden, prosperidad, justicia real, y toda esta casta de hijos de puta esta fuera de la politica y a poder ser de España.



La inflación se te comerá el ahorro, gastatelo en colombianas


----------



## Murray's (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El lonchafinismo y la vida austera son claves para salir de la carrera de la rata.
> Cuanto más bajos sean nuestros gastos menos tendremos que ingresar para mantenerlos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054929




Alguien de izquierdas cómo él que te vadecir para ser austeros hay que privarse de muchos lujos y banquetes que otros se dan mientras ves la película pasar, 

Aunque este si predica con el ejemplo,vive muy humildemente en una casa vieja de campo hecha con cuatro tablones de madera en uruguay y el coche destartalado de hace 50 años


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La inflación se te comerá el ahorro, gastatelo en colombianas



Que va


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Alguien de izquierdas cómo él que te vadecir para ser austeros hay que privarse de muchos lujos y banquetes que otros se dan mientras ves la película pasar,
> 
> Aunque este si predica con el ejemplo,vive muy humildemente en una casa vieja de campo hecha con cuatro tablones de madera en uruguay y el coche destartalado de hace 50 años



El Mujica ese, salió en la secta en el programa de Evola, y le preguntaron que cuanto cobraba como ex presidente y dijo que unos 2000€, a si que ni tan mal.
Eso sí, comentó que no tengo guardaespaldas, aunque a saber.

Es como si un cura te dice que gana 1000€ cuando les ponen casa y gastos pagados.

Cuidado con los rojos en general y en especial los que van de austeros.

El único rojo digno fue Jesucristo y ya sabemos cómo acabó.


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Mujica ese, salió en la secta en el programa de Evola, y le preguntaron que cuanto cobraba como ex presidente y dijo que unos 2000€, a si que ni tan mal.
> Eso sí, comentó que no tengo guardaespaldas, aunque a saber.
> 
> Es como si un cura te dice que gana 1000€ cuando les ponen casa y gastos pagados.
> ...



Que Mujica era una perra mentirosa que vive a todo trapo se descubrió hace tiempo, no recuerdo que le sacaron pero estaba bien untao


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Menuda mierda de vida tener que estar siempre comiendo lentejas y yendo de vacaciones a la vuelta de la esquina.



Menuda mierda de vida prostituir tu vida y tu alma para pagar un adosado que en realidad nunca será tuyo.


----------



## 11kjuan (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Menuda mierda de vida prostituir tu vida y tu alma para pagar un adosado que en realidad nunca será tuyo.



Así es, en este país mientras la primera vivienda o zulo donde vivas no sea inembargable, se puede decir que, técnicamente nada es tuyo.


----------



## Murray's (11 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Mujica ese, salió en la secta en el programa de Evola, y le preguntaron que cuanto cobraba como ex presidente y dijo que unos 2000€, a si que ni tan mal.
> Eso sí, comentó que no tengo guardaespaldas, aunque a saber.
> 
> Es como si un cura te dice que gana 1000€ cuando les ponen casa y gastos pagados.
> ...



2000€ en uruguay es una pasta, es ser clase alta, es como ganar 3500€ o 4000€ en España. El SMI alli son 600€

Otra cosa es que el tipo viva como un pobre. O lo done a la iglesia.. pero tampoco me fio...aqui los sociatas y sindicatos iban con chaqueta de pana o camisa arremangada dando imagen de obreros y los de podemos no llevaban ni corbata y todos se han convertido en ricos.
Felipe Gonzalez, carguitos, pagaza vitalicia, casas, yates...

Podemos con sus mansiones en galapagar

Sindicatos mariscadas y buenos sueldos sin pegar ni chapa

La izquierda es muy falsa


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Menuda mierda de vida prostituir tu vida y tu alma para pagar un adosado que en realidad nunca será tuyo.



Más o menos la misma mierda que ser un pudremita


----------



## amanciortera (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La inflación se te comerá el ahorro, gastatelo en colombianas



Mejor gostosas brasileiras


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Mejor gostosas brasileiras



Lo que sea, menos ahorrar


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 May 2022)

Vengo de mis horas de remo con hora y media parada para comer y 1 hora de coche ida y vuelta osea 10 horas 30 minutos en mi oficina

Técnicamente puedo confirmaros que ¡Hoy me he tocado los huevos!


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Más o menos la misma mierda que ser un pudremita



Eso no existe, caballero.

Pudremos ya cumplió su misión, ya no es necesario y por eso se retira.






Cómo desarticular la oposición al Régimen en cinco pasos.


Paso 1: Crear La Esperanza Se trata de movilizar a todas las fuerzas discrepantes con el Régimen para formar un frente común. (Léase Movimiento 15m) Paso 2: Crear un Líder. Un personaje mediático, no importa si antes era completamente desconocido, de hecho mejor así, que liderará el...




www.burbuja.info






TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Eso no existe, caballero.
> 
> Pudremos ya cumplió su misión, ya no es necesario y por eso se retira.
> 
> ...



Eso dices ahora, pero como gostabas de mamar polla del coleta eh?


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Eso dices ahora, pero como gostabas de mamar polla del coleta eh?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055046



Eso era en los tiempos en los que aun había esperanza.

AHORA ESTÁIS CONDENADOS PARA SIEMPRE.







¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?


Llevan años preparándonos para esto. Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento. Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Menuda mierda de vida prostituir tu vida y tu alma para pagar un adosado que en realidad nunca será tuyo.



CIERTO

Es todo una gran estafa joder.


----------



## El gostoso (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Eso era en los tiempos en los que aun había esperanza.
> 
> AHORA ESTÁIS CONDENADOS PARA SIEMPRE.
> 
> ...



Esperanza? Pedazo de ZAMPAPOLLAS...

En fin


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Menuda mierda de vida tener que estar siempre comiendo lentejas y yendo de vacaciones a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo salí de la empresa privada hace años y me hice funcivago como decís vosotros, y hace tiempo que estoy hasta los putos huevos también. Una jaula de oro.
> A mí me despidieron con indemnización igual que a miles de compañeros. Antes al menos en las grandes consultoras IT no tenían reparo en contratarte, quemarte en poco tiempo y pagarte la indemnización.



La gente no sabe lo que se cuece en lo público a nivel de compañerismo y reparto de carga de trabajo y responsabilidad y ascensos. Mafia, gente basura, asco. También hay muy buena gente, sencilla de verdad pero ojo los de la otra parte.


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055160



Una vida sin dinero no es posible.

Si quieres moverte has de gastar dinero aunque sea para el bonobus de turno, gasolina etc.
Si quieres ir aseado has de gastar dinero
Si quieres comer has de gastar dinero
Si quieres vestir has de gastar dinero
Si quieres follar has de gastar dinero, y no solo en putas, sino en llevar a la chica a tal sitio a comer, a dar un paseo a tal sitio, excursiones, salidas etc.
Si quieres VIVIR has de gastar dinero

Osea hay que trabajar si o si .


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> La gente no sabe lo que se cuece en lo público a nivel de compañerismo y reparto de carga de trabajo y responsabilidad y ascensos. Mafia, gente basura, asco. También hay muy buena gente, sencilla de verdad pero ojo los de la otra parte.



Nadie les obligó a meterse ahí.

Si se sale de la droga, se sale de eso también.


----------



## Galvani (11 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Nadie les obligó a meterse ahí.
> 
> Si se sale de la droga, se sale de eso también.



A ti habría que verte a ver si te ibas después de haber estado rodando por ahí en empresas de mierda.


----------



## Steven Seagull (11 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (11 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Y dale con levantarte 1:30 antes mira q eres sucnor, levantate como mucho 1h antes que ya me parece de pobres, haz todo más rápido, desayuna en el coche bus o andando o en como mierda vayas, entra al remo con una galleta en la boca, espabila atontao, media hora más que ganas y media hora menos que pierdes.



En bus dice el pobretón


----------



## Steven Seagull (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuéntanos como lo haces tú para no remar, recuerdo que trabajabas de pizzero.
> A qué edad colgaste el remo (o la pizza)?
> De donde sacas el dinero ahora?
> Te lo dan tus padres, a que sí?



Tiene un Veyron. Cuidao.


----------



## lapetus (11 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todos los trabajos de baja cualificación ahora los ofrecen empresas gigantescas



Las empresas gigantescas ya hace tiempo que no contratan a nadie.
Mira a ver cuántos técnicos ves por la calle con el mono de Endesa, o de Telefónica. NI UNO. Son todo subcontratas.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A ti habría que verte a ver si te ibas después de haber estado rodando por ahí en empresas de mierda.



Estáis atrapados en una cárcel que habéis construido vosotros mismos.


----------



## Padre_Karras (11 May 2022)

He almacenado latunes y material para pajas hasta 2030. Después estaremos todos muertos y los escasos supervivientes, unos conectados al metaverso y otros volveremos al paleolítico. Va a remar su puta madre para eso.


----------



## Fargo (11 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Tiene un Veyron. Cuidao.



Sabes donde lo tiene? En el garaje del GTA.
Huele a niño rata con patinete desde aquí.


----------



## hartman (11 May 2022)

yo estoy deseando terminar mi contrato y me queda hasta diciembre.
No me voy porque perderia el paro.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2022)

INSUMISION FISCAL ESTRATEGIAS (TWITCH) – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 May 2022)

Creo que este hilo pega muy bien aquí   

Dentro hilo..............

La vida del Español medio de entre 25 y 40 años resumida en una imagen


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> En bus dice el pobretón



ostia puta, y este retrasado mental?

joder que de come pollas, enga pa cama que mañana te toca chupar pollas con tu padre


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2022)

una pena que el loser de fargo no me haya explicado lo de la 1:30 antes, sabiendo que le lleva media hora llegar, 1h antes es de subnormales totales aparte de pauperrimo y loser como ya es.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (12 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues yo estoy deseando ese curro (picateclas sentado) el actual que tengo de repositor de supermercado, malas posiciones, levantar pesos, de aqui para allá todo el día, si, es cierto te mantiene un poquillo "en forma", en el sentido de que no engordas, pero a la larga aunque la mente la tienes bien, físicamente te jodes por algún lado. Muchos compañeros repositores tienen lumbalgias y cosas asi, tendinitis y cosas varias. E incluso los repositores jovencetes también tienen algún problema.
> 
> 
> Y yo he estudiado... pero estoy en este remo por una serie de "malas" decisiones, pero eso es otra historia. Estoy en proceso de cambio y replanteamiento.



Teletrabajar es muy malo para la espalda también, pero aún así me considero un privilegiado, lo único que hice fue irme a Irlanda de voluntariado un tiempo aprendí inglés y ahora trabajo en ese idioma el 90% del tiempo, estrés tengo porque me pueden echar por baja productividad aunque sea desde casa y siendo picateclas, pero ya te digo, ni loco pisaria una oficina.

Me he dado cuenta que detrás de una pantalla es mucho más fácil ponerse chulo con los jefecillos, ten en cuenta que soy una foto y una voz para ellos, solo hay que tener un poco de confianza en ti mismo, teletrabajando todo se puede grabar, puedo coger el móvil y grabar cada reunión, me han metido presión y me ha sudado la poya, al final estoy en mi casa.


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)

Chavales, ya estoy despierto para ir a por mi cuenco de arroz.
Si los rojos me dieran una paguita se acabarían estos madrugones.
Pero soy muy blanco, muy español de padres españoles, no pertenezco a ninguna etnia y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente así que no hay paguita para mí.
Lo único que he hecho por el país es trabajar por un cuenco de arroz y pagar impuestos.
Qué ha hecho esta gente por el país?
Absolutamente nada.
Podríamos estar hablando entonces de un trato discriminatorio del Gobierno hacia los españoles solo por ser españoles?
Lo afirmo totalmente, dejo el hilo abierto a ver si alguien tiene los cojones de argumentarme que no existe tal discriminación.
"Ejj que ellos vienen a pagarnos las pensiones"
El chiste se cuenta solo, y muchos remeros que todos los días mantenemos este país haciendo las tareas más ingratas ya estamos hasta los cojones.
Pretenden que rememos hasta los 67 años?
Yo tengo 33 y ya estoy planeando mi huída, y como yo muchísimos más.
Que remen ellos, les cedo mi remo amablemente.


----------



## adrenalina (12 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Muy simple, se casan y al final hacen cualquier cosa para no aguantar a la parienta.



No, no es la parienta, es la descendencia. Cuando la gente tiene hijos hace cosas increíbles. Amar es combatir.


----------



## Galvani (12 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, ya estoy despierto para ir a por mi cuenco de arroz.
> Si los rojos me dieran una paguita se acabarían estos madrugones.
> Pero soy muy blanco, muy español de padres españoles, no pertenezco a ninguna etnia y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente así que no hay paguita para mí.
> Lo único que he hecho por el país es trabajar por un cuenco de arroz y pagar impuestos.
> ...



Pues como no te montes algo por tu cuenta o te saques placita donde se trabaje muy poco... Que hay sitios públicos que depende donde te toque y acabarás igual de quemado. Por condiciones, por gente o por lo que sea. Tengo casi 10 más que tú y he pasado de mierda en mierda de empresa y ahora en lo publicó la mayoría de los días no volvería por la mierda que hay también. Lo único es estar en paro dos años y remar, otra vez paro y remar.... Para quien pueda hacerlo y si encuentras. Que aquí dejas el remo y encima luego no encuentras uno. Así sería algo más llevadero.


----------



## El gostoso (12 May 2022)

Que vais a hacer remeritos?


----------



## Despotricador (12 May 2022)

Aquí os dejo vuestro himno.

Qué no decaiga el ánimo.


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)

Para quê se desloma uno todo el día si no tiene una mujer con la que follar y unos hijos que mantener?
A los que estáis a jornada completa, cuál es vuestro incentivo para hacer los largos turnos de trabajo?
Vivir solos en un zulito cuando salís de la galera?
Hilo para pensar.


----------



## Murray's (12 May 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Aquí os dejo vuestro himno.
> 
> Qué no decaiga el ánimo.




Mola más la de luis aguilé


----------



## Murray's (12 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> INSUMISION FISCAL ESTRATEGIAS (TWITCH) – Colin Rivas Show




Otro que no folla, el tal Rivas


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)

Los que estáis actualmente en la carrera de la rata, veis alguna posibilidad de escapar?


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los que estáis actualmente en la carrera de la rata, veis alguna posibilidad de escapar?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055823



NO. Sin colchón familiar es imposible.


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)

Parece que algunos ya se están dando cuenta de la estafa, vídeo de esta semana.


----------



## hartman (12 May 2022)

nunca habra pauta completa ni jubilacion.


----------



## Steven Seagull (12 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, ya estoy despierto para ir a por mi cuenco de arroz.
> Si los rojos me dieran una paguita se acabarían estos madrugones.
> Pero soy muy blanco, muy español de padres españoles, no pertenezco a ninguna etnia y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente así que no hay paguita para mí.
> Lo único que he hecho por el país es trabajar por un cuenco de arroz y pagar impuestos.
> ...



Hijopvta, te has levantado antes que yo y todo.

Remar me está jodiendo la vida. No se puede caer más bajo...


----------



## Salchichonio (12 May 2022)

Este es el hilo donde 4 vagos perdedores se dan palmaditas en la espalda por su mierda de vida?


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Este es el hilo donde 4 vagos perdedores se dan palmaditas en la espalda por su mierda de vida?



Peor es lo tuyo, que estás contento de ser un esclavo.
Sigue así, a los 67 te jubilas y podrás darte la buena vida que te has ganado con tu esfuerzo de sol a sol un porrón de años (si es que llegas vivo a esa fecha).


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Parece que algunos ya se están dando cuenta de la estafa, vídeo de esta semana.



La Gran Dimensión.

Sobredimensionado me hallo.


----------



## Fargo (12 May 2022)

Mañana y pasado de 14 a 23 en la privada.
Mi plan de huída hacia el bando ganador (funcis y paguiteros) sigue su curso.
Ahorraré, forzaré mi despido y me pondré a estudiar a tiempo completo para LA PLACITA.
Si no hay placita, como si tengo que dispararme en la mano para que me den LA PAGUITA.
Sabéis quién va a trabajar hasta los 67 en la privada?


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (12 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Imagino que todos los trabajos tienen lo suyo.
> Pero si tuvieras que elegir, prefieres tu trabajo o un trabajo de este tipo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054865



Reconozco que lo de estar de pie mucho tiempo seguido lo llevo fatal.

En mi trabajo alterno oficina con pedidos, carga y descarga, atender clientes, algun paseo para preguntar al jefe, etc.

He tenido suerte para como está el tema hoy día.


----------



## ShellShock (12 May 2022)

Es el comunismo, amigo.

El mundo está tomando unos derroteros que no me gustan un pijo. Cada día los gobiernos se meten más en las vidas de los ciudadanos. Que si no puedes salir de casa a tales horas, que si no puedes conducir coches que quemen petroleo, que si te tienes que poner un trapo en la boca, que si te tienes que poner cachondo con los de tu mismo sexo, que si no amas a los moronegros eres el demonio, que si es bueno pagar cuantos más impuestos mejor...

Todo Occidente va de cabeza a un "comunismo light", y una de las cosas que hace el comunismo es convertir en funcionaria a toda la sociedad. Cuando todos dependamos del Estado para absolutamente todo, no podremos oponernos a que nos digan dónde tenemos que vivir, en qué tenemos que trabajar, y finalmente qué tenemos que pensar.


----------



## ShellShock (12 May 2022)

Así es. Pero lo que sí seríamos todos es lacayos perfectos del sistema.

Yo tampoco soy de placita. Cada día estoy más cansado y eso que no estoy precisamente en una mala situación viendo lo que hay. Es desmoralizante saber que más de la mitad de lo que generas se disipa en impuestos y mierdas, y que hay chusma que vive mejor sin dar un palo al agua.

Tengo que planear algo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, ya estoy despierto para ir a por mi cuenco de arroz.
> Si los rojos me dieran una paguita se acabarían estos madrugones.
> Pero soy muy blanco, muy español de padres españoles, no pertenezco a ninguna etnia y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente así que no hay paguita para mí.
> Lo único que he hecho por el país es trabajar por un cuenco de arroz y pagar impuestos.
> ...



Estos no son tontos, se van a Marruecos de "vacaciones" a su segunda vivienda con su segunda, tercera y cuarta parienta a disfrutar el cash sano de las paguitas.


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

Esto es lo que quiero yo, una indemnización por despido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que quiero yo, una indemnización por despido.



Gran película, en cambio la escena final de Fargo no tiene mucho fundamento señor remero, aunque no es mala.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Porque cojones el tío corre campo abierto en vez de hacia los árboles para que la Charo embarazada pueda dispararle con facilidad



Menudo Óscar inmerecido además, NWO incipiente.


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

No tengo una fp, tengo una carrera.
Entiendo que dudes de mis capacidades pero yo sí creo en ellas, se me daba bien organizar el estudio para cubrir todo el temario en un plazo de tiempo determinado, memorizar gilipolleces y razonar las respuestas.
Conozco unos cuantos que se han sacado una oposición y son más tontos que una piedra, si ellos pudieron yo también puedo.


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Gran película, en cambio la escena final de Fargo no tiene mucho fundamento señor remero, aunque no es mala.



Mi teoría es que los Coen querían que ganara el Oscar, de ahí ese desenlace de la batalla contra toda probabilidad, para que luego se luciera con su discursito en el coche de policía.
En la escena realmente parece una profesora echando la bronca a un niño pequeño que se portó mal, la Charo lo borda haciendo de Charo.
Los malos están incluso mejor a lo largo de la peli, al final simpatizas con ellos.
Gran película de 1996, ya no se hacen pelis como las de antes.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 May 2022)

Chavales llevo 3 mg de trankimazin metidos, en breves me dormiré, a las 8:30 arriba, pelea con la novia y mañana día duro y estresante se avecina en mi consultora programando, no tengo ni zorra de que haré

Saludos


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Chavales llevo 3 mg de trankimazin metidos, en breves me dormiré, a las 8:30 arriba, pelea con la novia y mañana día duro y estresante se avecina en mi consultora programando, no tengo ni zorra de que haré
> 
> Saludos



Tener novia es como tener un segundo trabajo cuando sales del primero.
Si no eres un gran psicólogo, humorista, tipo duro, monitor de tiempo libre, amante y pagaviajes se buscan un mejor postor.
De hecho, muchas son infieles aunque hagas bien todo lo anterior.
Con las mujeres del siglo XXI lo más normal es acabar con más cuernos que un saco de caracoles.
Luego separación, y como haya hijos de por medio tendrás que darle a la zorra una parte de tu cuenco de arroz todos los meses.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tener novia es como tener un segundo trabajo.
> Si no eres un gran psicólogo, humorista, tipo duro, monitor de tiempo libre, amante y pagaviajes se buscan un mejor postor.
> De hecho, muchas son infieles aunque hagas bien todo lo anterior.
> Con las mujeres del siglo XXI lo más normal es acabar con más cuernos que un saco de caracoles.
> Luego separación, y como haya hijos de por medio tendrás que darle a la zorra una parte de tu cuenco de arroz todos los meses.



De momento es lo que hay, se aguanta como se puede, me la lía de vez en cuando y se monta poyo


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> De momento es lo que hay, se aguanta como se puede, me la lía de vez en cuando y se monta poyo



Mi consejo es que no te la tomes en serio, si se porta mal contigo te alejas y si no vuelve para arreglarlo es que no le importas.
No seas tú el que vaya detrás, que se de cuenta que hay más tías detrás de ti y si no lo hace bien hay otras amigas tuyas que te conocen y están deseando tener algo contigo.
Es decir, darle la vuelta a la tortilla.
Las descoloca porque la mayoría de tíos nuncafollistas intentan salvar la relación a toda costa por miedo a quedarse solos, incluso en discusiones donde ellas no tenían la razón.
O se enganchan más o huyen, lo otro es ser un huelebragas sin dignidad.
Te maltratará psicólogicamente mientras prueba otras pollas, hasta que encuentre a alguno que tenga la actitud que comento.
El problema es que aunque seas un alfazo y se enganche a ti, muchas prueban otra polla porque las mujeres de ahora son muy putas.
Por eso no hay que apostar demasiado por ninguna, tener un hijo hoy con tu novia es pagar una pensión a tu ex casi con toda probabilidad.
Ya no hay mujeres decentes para formar familias, el remero antiguo al menos tenía ese incentivo.


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

Si llegas tarde de forma sistemática es un despido disciplinario fácil de demostrar por la empresa, te echan gratis.
Yo quiero una indemnización por despido, me deben horas y es lo que se merecen estos cabrones.
Sin indemnización no llego al montante que me propuse ahorrar para largarme, me toca aguantar un poco más.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi consejo es que no te impliques mucho emocionalmente y no te la tomes en serio, si se porta mal contigo te alejas y si no vuelve para arreglarlo es que no le importas.
> No seas tú el que vaya detrás, que se de cuenta que hay más tías detrás de ti y si no lo hace bien hay otras amigas tuyas que te conocen y están deseando tener algo contigo.
> Es decir, darle la vuelta a la tortilla.
> Las descoloca porque la mayoría de tíos nuncafollistas intentan salvar la relación a toda costa por miedo a quedarse solos, incluso en discusiones donde ellas no tenían la razón.
> ...



Entiendo Fargo, realmente hago eso, enlazo periodos en los que pasó de ella y me preguntó si merece la pena seguir, y ella sigue detrás mío. En las discusiones al final deja de chulearse y me dice que tenemos que relajarnos los dos, yo también tengo mis cosas, el trabajo me quema y a veces lo pago con ella quizás. No tengo nada que me comprometa a largo plazo con ella, somos novios, no estamos casados, por lo que lo dejaré fluir y sin duda tu consejo es lo que estaba aplicando, sino va detrás mío y no me hace la vida más fácil pues la dejaré, más vale soltero que mal acompañado, que por cierto me he gastado una pasta en ella. Ella dice que también hace esfuerzos por mi, que es cierto, pero nada comparable con lo que hago yo por ella.

Un saludo y veremos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 May 2022)

Estudios Coránicos mandan, ser un puto loro Charo manda, aprender cosas que derogan los rojos en dos días manda.

Os pensáis que es una puta panacea vivir en un nido de Charos, las de arriba intentan no hacer absolutamente nada, está lleno de déspotas y psicópatas... yo personalmente estoy hasta los cojones.


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Os pensáis que es una puta panacea vivir en un nido de Charos, las de arriba intentan no hacer absolutamente nada, está lleno de déspotas y psicópatas... yo personalmente estoy hasta los cojones.



La incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral nos ha perjudicado a los hombres que tenemos que aguantarlas, y a los que están buscando trabajo.
Porque ante la duda el jefecillo elige a la mujer a ver si se la puede follar, y en poco tiempo la asciende ver si se la puede follar.
España es un país de pagafantas y los jefecillos no iban a ser menos, no hay más que ver lo de Pablo Iglesias con la cajera.


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral nos ha perjudicado a los hombres que tenemos que aguantarlas, y a los que están buscando trabajo.
> Porque ante la duda el jefecillo elige a la mujer a ver si se la puede follar, y en poco tiempo la asciende ver si se la puede follar.
> España es un país de pagafantas y los jefecillos no iban a ser menos, no hay más que ver lo de Pablo Iglesias con la cajera.



Ese motivo puede ser uno. Aparte que en determinados curros de cara al público tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas y la gente , sobre todo hombres, les alegra más la vista

pero la principal razón es que se bonifica al empresario la contratación de mujeres pagando menos a una mujer del sueldo bruto pues se deduce más seguridad social


----------



## Fargo (13 May 2022)

Hoy de 14 a 23 en la galera, la auténtica salud.
Cerraré el portón desde dentro y acataré las órdenes de la empresa como buen lacayo hasta la hora de salida.
Chavales, disfrutad de la vida los que podáis.
No firméis contratos con el diablo si podéis evitarlo, no os dejéis llevar por los papelitos de colores o acabaréis como yo.
Solo diré una cosa más antes de cerrar el portón:


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 14 a 23 en la galera, la auténtica salud.
> Cerraré el portón desde dentro y acataré las órdenes de la empresa como buen lacayo hasta la hora de salida.
> Chavales, disfrutad de la vida los que podáis.
> No firméis contratos con el diablo si podéis evitarlo, no os dejéis llevar por los papelitos de colores o acabaréis como yo.
> ...





Cuando a las 18h veas que te quedan aún 5h para acabar, quedrás morir


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

Jardinero es la hostia.

Yo siempre creía que ser bibliotecario era lo máximo pero con la inmigración y toda la mierda ni regalado. Ahora jardinero es la puta polla y el trabajo al que todo el mundo debería aspirar.


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056876



Y encima las propinas a medias el muy sinverguenza.

Ojalá quebrasen todos los putos bares de mierda, que asco me dan.


----------



## Leros (13 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056876



Esta conversación lo más probable sea fake, aunque tal y como está la cosa puede ser hasta verdad


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Esta conversación lo más probable sea fake, aunque tal y como está la cosa puede ser hasta verdad



Puede ser verdad


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Jardinero es la hostia.
> 
> Yo siempre creía que ser bibliotecario era lo máximo pero con la inmigración y toda la mierda ni regalado. Ahora jardinero es la puta polla y el trabajo al que todo el mundo debería aspirar.




Jardinero es buen curro. Mejor que oficinas.

Otro curro bueno vigilante en bibliotecas.

Ascensorista , para subir y bajar gente aunque aqui este curro no existen.


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Y encima las propinas a medias el muy sinverguenza.
> 
> Ojalá quebrasen todos los putos bares de mierda, que asco me dan.




Todos lo vamos a celebrar es lo que estamos esperando en el principal una ruina severa, sino puedes pagar bien cierra


----------



## Pajarotto (13 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Jardinero es buen curro. Mejor que oficinas.
> 
> Otro curro bueno vigilante en bibliotecas.
> 
> Ascensorista , para subir y bajar gente aunque aqui este curro no existen.



Nah en las bibliotecas ahora hay muchos menas y inmis. Antes del 2010 pues vale, pero ahora no lo veo tan chollo. Encima siempre controlando que las parejitas no vayan al lavabo. Pff. El contacto con la gente quema mucho.

Ser jardinero es lo máximo. Por supu son todo moronegros paseandose por los jardines.


----------



## Murray's (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Nah en las bibliotecas ahora hay muchos menas y inmis. Antes del 2010 pues vale, pero ahora no lo veo tan chollo. Encima siempre controlando que las parejitas no vayan al lavabo. Pff. El contacto con la gente quema mucho.
> 
> Ser jardinero es lo máximo. Por supu son todo moronegros paseandose por los jardines.




Porqué les dan esos curros a los moronegros y no a los españoles??

Es tremendo lo de este pais...


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> mujeres roñosas hay muy pocas
> 
> enhorabuena



No creas.En realidad roñosas son todas,salvo con su dinero y gastando para los demas.Con ellas son bien generosas jaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estudios Coránicos mandan, ser un puto loro Charo manda, aprender cosas que derogan los rojos en dos días manda.
> 
> Os pensáis que es una puta panacea vivir en un nido de Charos, las de arriba intentan no hacer absolutamente nada, está lleno de déspotas y psicópatas... yo personalmente estoy hasta los cojones.



Lo de trabajar rodeado de charos es estar muerto en vida. Y como son mayoría sus decisiones son las que se votan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

¿Sabes cuántos candidatos hay para eso?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Jardinero es la hostia.
> 
> Yo siempre creía que ser bibliotecario era lo máximo pero con la inmigración y toda la mierda ni regalado. Ahora jardinero es la puta polla y el trabajo al que todo el mundo debería aspirar.



O cualquier cosa que sea trabajar para el hay-untamiento obi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056876



"Media jornada". Eso es un meme.


----------



## Steven Seagull (13 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tengo una fp, tengo una carrera.
> Entiendo que dudes de mis capacidades pero yo sí creo en ellas, se me daba bien organizar el estudio para cubrir todo el temario en un plazo de tiempo determinado, memorizar gilipolleces y razonar las respuestas.
> Conozco unos cuantos que se han sacado una oposición y son más tontos que una piedra, si ellos pudieron yo también puedo.



Una cosa es ser tonto y otra tener la capacidad para castigar tu cerebro llenándolo de mierda. Son cosas paralelas.

Yo sería incapaz de sacarme una opo. No me odio tanto a mí mismo.


----------



## Fargo (14 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Una cosa es ser tonto y otra tener la capacidad para castigar tu cerebro llenándolo de mierda. Son cosas paralelas.
> 
> Yo sería incapaz de sacarme una opo. No me odio tanto a mí mismo.



Hay cosas peores, un curro de estar de pie 8 horas, coger pesos, aguantar jefecillos dándote indicaciones y echándote broncas injustas, tolerar compañeros tironucables, que te manden hacer las peores tareas porque las mejores tareas se las dan a los pelotas y a las putillas que zorrean al jefe.....
Y al día siguiente lo mismo, en el mismo sitio con la misma gente haciendo las mismas tareas.
Espero escapar pronto de ahí para opositar y no tener que volver a esos sitios de mierda, tras ahorrar un poco más no me importaría ver esa galera reducida a cenizas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 May 2022)

Mañana otra vez a remar....
Trabajo de super... un ascazo también.
Derroición perpetua.


----------



## Fargo (14 May 2022)

Alguien sabe cómo conseguir una paguita de moronegro sin ser moronegro?


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

Trata de pedir el IMV.
Vete a dar penita a la Charo.


----------



## Fargo (14 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Trata de pedir el IMV.
> Vete a dar penita a la Charo.



Me consta que tienes que vivir solo, si eres casapapi no te la dan.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me consta que tienes que vivir solo, si eres casapapi no te la dan.



Pues deja de ser casa papi.
Pilla una furgoneta y di que vives ahí.
Que te duchas y cagas en un río.


----------



## KailKatarn (14 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues deja de ser casa papi.
> Pilla una furgoneta y di que vives ahí.
> Que te duchas y cagas en un río.




Por qué no dejas de trollear un hilo serio? te parece poco serio que a la gente el dinero que le pagan por trabajar no les permita ser más que pobres? te parece gracioso que la gente tenga trabajos y horarios de puto esclavo? te produce placer todo eso como para mandar a "dar penita a una charo" o "vete a vivir a una furgoneta"?

Por qué no te vas a tomar por culo?


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Por qué no dejas de trollear un hilo serio? te parece poco serio que a la gente el dinero que le pagan por trabajar no les permita ser más que pobres? te parece gracioso que la gente tenga trabajos y horarios de puto esclavo? te produce placer todo eso como para mandar a "dar penita a una charo" o "vete a vivir a una furgoneta"?
> 
> Por qué no te vas a tomar por culo?



Cuidado no se equivoque.
Le doy consejos, porque el pide consejos y anda quejándose todo el día. Le hemos dado otros consejos como el opositar y mil cosas más.

Y lo de ir a vivir a una furgoneta no es una broma y desde luego no me parece nada gracioso la esclavitud en la que vivimos.

Por cierto, lo de irse a tomar por culo, el sentimiento es mutuo.


----------



## KailKatarn (14 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Cuidado no se equivoque.
> Le doy consejos, porque el pide consejos y anda quejándose todo el día.
> 
> Y lo de ir a vivir a una furgoneta no es una broma.
> ...




Le estás vacilando en tus últimos post. Y claro que tiene derecho a quejarse, eso divisa una mente libre, que es capaz de asociar que lo que está viviendo tiene sentido lógico 0. Ojalá más hilos y más gente hubiese como esta, entonces no viviríamos en el país en el que vivimos. Y por cierto, por qué no te vas tú a la furgoneta y dejas de llenar de mierda el hilo?


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Le estás vacilando en tus últimos post. Y claro que tiene derecho a quejarse, eso divisa una mente libre, que es capaz de asociar que lo que está viviendo tiene sentido lógico 0. Ojalá más hilos y más gente hubiese como esta, entonces no viviríamos en el país en el que vivimos. Y por cierto, por qué no te vas tú a la furgoneta y dejas de llenar de mierda el hilo?



Porque he vivido en una furgoneta puedo darle ese consejo, como le ha dado otros como el opositar u otros que están por el hilo.

Usted no encontrará ningún comentario mío en este foro menospreciando a un remero porque básicamente yo le he sido y seguiré siendo.

Le he dado una opción para pedir la paga que es lo que ha pedido.

Insisto, broma ninguna y debería conocer antes de opinar.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No existe la mala publicidad, me sube el hilo cada vez que opina y más gente puede verlo.
> Él se cree más listo que nosotros pero seguro que tiene algùn familiar remando en esos trabajos.
> Nadie está a salvo de esta mierda salvo los funcis, los paguiteros, los enchufados y los niños de papá.



Pero Chico que no seas cenizo, que no soy ninguna de las cosas que has citado.


----------



## Euron G. (14 May 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Hazte respetar, pide una subida salarial de 20.000€ más al año y verás que rápido te animas si te lo dan o si no ves orgulloso al paro como Sir Lobo Estepario.


----------



## Fargo (14 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


>



Gran película, el tío tras 15 años deja un trabajo que odiaba llevándose una indemnización GORDA y se liga a una chortina dieciochoañera.
Eso sí que es un final feliz, ya nos gustaría a muchos pollaviejas ligarnos a una pizpi, llevarla por ahí, comprarle un helado, darle besitos y luego comerle el coño.


----------



## Fargo (14 May 2022)

80 páginas, el hilo está entrando en su fase derroyente dentro de la derroición.
Aquí ya solo quiero que opinen los foreros más derroídos, los nuncafollistas que cobran un cuenco de arroz por remar de sol a sol.
Pagapensiones cuya exmujer más guarra que las gallinas les quita una parte del cuenco de arroz todos los meses.
Pagazulitos que compraron caro y ahora tendrían que vender barato, así que no venden.
Aprovechad el anonimato y decid lo que tengáis que decir del remo, Antonio Sánchez y su puta madre.


----------



## Euron G. (14 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Gran película, el tío tras 15 años deja un trabajo que odiaba llevándose una indemnización GORDA y se liga a una chortina dieciochoañera.
> Eso sí que es un final feliz, ya nos gustaría a muchos pollaviejas ligarnos a una pizpi, llevarla por ahí y darle besitos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057769



Para buena su película caballero, incluso mejor que American Beauty.


----------



## Steven Seagull (14 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay cosas peores, un curro de estar de pie 8 horas, coger pesos, aguantar jefecillos dándote indicaciones y echándote broncas injustas, tolerar compañeros tironucables, que te manden hacer las peores tareas porque las mejores tareas se las dan a los pelotas y a las putillas que zorrean al jefe.....
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo, en el mismo sitio con la misma gente haciendo las mismas tareas.
> Espero escapar pronto de ahí para opositar y no tener que volver a esos sitios de mierda, tras ahorrar un poco más no me importaría ver esa galera reducida a cenizas.



Pues mi curro no tiene nada de eso de momento. Me lo paso bien y todo. jaja

Estar tanto tiempo de pie es inhumano y aguantar a gentucilla también. Al final todo cansa.
¿No te ibas a aburrir de ser un funcivago tristón de mierda?


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

Por si fuera poco, las chortinas de mi curro pasan de mí igual que yo paso de las Charos de mi edad.
A veces las veo zorrear descaradamente con los alfas y jefecillos, es muy derroyente.
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)




----------



## dadaw (15 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 80 páginas, el hilo está entrando en su fase derroyente dentro de la derroición.
> Aquí ya solo quiero que opinen los foreros más derroídos, los nuncafollistas que cobran un cuenco de arroz por remar de sol a sol.
> Pagapensiones cuya exmujer más guarra que las gallinas les quita una parte del cuenco de arroz todos los meses.
> Pagazulitos que compraron caro y ahora tendrían que vender barato, así que no venden.
> ...



antes de llegar a eso me voy de europa cobrando la indeminizacion por despido y que me busquen.


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> antes de llegar a eso me voy de europa cobrando la indeminizacion por despido y que me busquen.



Está complicado cobrar una indemnización por despido, la empresa muchas veces prefiere mantener un empleado con bajo rendimiento que despedirle.
Solo suelen despedir cuando es un despido disciplinario fácil de demostrar en un juicio.
Recordemos que el despido disciplinario no tiene indemnización.


----------



## JuanMacClane (15 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seguid remando, cabrones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058669



Si al menos tuviésemos remos.... Pero esto es Ejpaña


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si al menos tuviésemos remos.... Pero esto es Ejpaña



Un consejo de perro viejo:
Vive del cuento sin jefes ni horarios hasta que te quedes sin un céntimo en la cuenta, pide todas las paguitas a ver si alguna te rescata de tener que volver al infierno de la privada.
Si tus padres no te financian, solo en ese caso busca un trabajo, ahorra todo lo que puedas y vuelve a escaparte de la jaula.
Cada segundo lejos de las galeras de un español de padres españoles debe GOSTARSE en este país porque naciste para esclavo y no remar es rebelarse contra un Sistema que quiere españoles esclavos y moronegros ociosos.
Paguitear, funcivaguear, delinquir o ser un niño de papá con enchufe.
Los únicos que tienen una buena vida en este país hacen alguna de esas cuatro cosas.
Rema, español ocioso. Deslómate para seguir manteniendo el chiringuito.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> _up_



Hoy tienes libre ?


----------



## Chortina Premium (15 May 2022)

Ja, ja, ja ja... Pues no te queda de remar


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo


----------



## kokod (15 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 80 páginas, el hilo está entrando en su fase derroyente dentro de la derroición.
> Aquí ya solo quiero que opinen los foreros más derroídos, los nuncafollistas que cobran un cuenco de arroz por remar de sol a sol.
> Pagapensiones cuya exmujer más guarra que las gallinas les quita una parte del cuenco de arroz todos los meses.
> Pagazulitos que compraron caro y ahora tendrían que vender barato, así que no venden.
> ...



Algunos se avergüenzan de ello, es más son los típicos que en el fondo saben que están muertos en vida, mientras reciben látigo por 1000 euritos mientras su mujeraaa ji jinea con mamaduuu , no tienen huevos a salir de ese círculo.


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Algunos se avergüenzan de ello, es más son los típicos que en el fondo saben que están muertos en vida, mientras reciben látigo por 1000 euritos mientras su mujeraaa ji jinea con mamaduuu , no tienen huevos a salir de ese círculo.



A veces hay que tener muchos cojones para enfrentarse a la verdad, incluso en un foro anónimo.
La gente tiende a mentir diciendo que todo le va genial, lo peor es cuando también se engañan a sí mismos.


----------



## Javito Putero (15 May 2022)

Yo antes trabajaba y tenía un gasto de prostitución al mes que ahora no tengo. La prostitución como placer después de momentos ociosos y de masturbación es una cosa muy buena. Masturbarse pensando en la prostituta que vas a elegir, pagar y finalmente disfrutar. Sexo ocioso, prostituido y relajado.

En cambio si trabajas y te genera cansancio y estrés, la puta necesaria para relajarte, la masajista para que te quite el dolor, no es vicio sino necesidad. En realidad de lo que cobras has de quitar esos gastos, el del transporte, el de comer por ahí y el de las putas por necesidad de relax.


----------



## Murray's (15 May 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Yo antes trabajaba y tenía un gasto de prostitución al mes que ahora no tengo. La prostitución como placer después de momentos ociosos y de masturbación es una cosa muy buena. Masturbarse pensando en la prostituta que vas a elegir, pagar y finalmente disfrutar. Sexo ocioso, prostituido y relajado.
> 
> En cambio si trabajas y te genera cansancio y estrés, la puta necesaria para relajarte, la masajista para que te quite el dolor, no es vicio sino necesidad. En realidad de lo que cobras has de quitar esos gastos, el del transporte, el de comer por ahí y el de las putas por necesidad de relax.



@Fargo creo no va de putas.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Algunos se avergüenzan de ello, es más son los típicos que en el fondo saben que están muertos en vida, mientras reciben látigo por 1000 euritos mientras su mujeraaa ji jinea con mamaduuu , no tienen huevos a salir de ese círculo.



A esos los conozco bien.
Suelen hacer running por la tarde en vez de obligar a sus esposas a cumplir con sus obligaciones maritales o pasar tiempo con los niños y derroirse en vida.

Como a anécdota contaré que Yo conocí a un búlgaro en la obra, que estando los colegas entre risas y preguntando cada cuánto tiempo le hacíamos el amor a nuestras esposas o novias, cuando le preguntamos, el respondió que cuando el quería.

Sé que lo decía en serio porque nunca lo vi bromear.

Imagínense acabar muerto un lunes por la tarde, irte a casa y que tú novia o esposa no te dé ni un masaje, eso es derroición ,ni siquiera decirte un te amo, en el caso de que seas un romántico.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 May 2022)

Brooootal.


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Brooootal.



Estoy en casa de mi padre viendo el fútbol y no me llega un mensaje de ninguna chortina, así llevo meses.
Solo me llegará un mensaje de la empresa el Martes en caso de que no me presente a las 06 a remar, ningún esclavo puede desertar de la galera sin notificarlo previamente.


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

Seguid remando, cabrones.


----------



## Fargo (15 May 2022)

Voy a decir una cosa, y la digo muy en serio para que reflexionéis.
Los que tenéis deudas, hipoteca, mujer, bocas que alimentar, estrés, y un trabajo para pagar todo eso..., hasta qué punto sois libres?
Diréis que sois libres ya que vais a trabajar porque queréis y podéis dejarlo en cualquier momento, pero si lo dejaráis estaréis con el agua al cuello.
Tendriáis que buscar otra fuente de ingresos rápidamente.
Entendéis ahora por qué no sois libres?
Hay una regla que se cumple, cuantas más cosas tengáis que pagar por el motivo que sea, menos libres sois.
El que adquiere un objeto adquiere una obligación de pago y mantenimiento de ese objeto, el que prescinde del objeto pierde también la obligación.
Teniendo esto en cuenta, los que queráis tener vidas más libres, menos obligaciones de pago y de correspondiente remo para pagar todo eso, debéis estar dispuestos a renunciar a MUCHAS cosas.
Pagar un alquiler es un lujo si estáis bien con vuestros padres, tener coche es un lujo si tenéis transporte pùblico cercano, mantener una novia es un lujo porque hay que sacar a la niña a divertirse o se pone de mal humor, tener el último móvil es un lujo si uno viejo también sirve para llamar y tiene Internet, así con todo.
*Hay que soltar, cuanto menos haya que pagar menos horas tendréis que remar para pagar esas cosas.*
Y si queréis tomaros un tiempo sabático de libertad total, cuanto más tardéis en gastar vuestros ahorros, más tardaréis en tener que volver a las galeras.
Mujica se equivoca al principio de esta frase, el que vive así es pobre Y LO SABE.
Es un pobre que ha aprendido a jugar de puta madre con las cartas modestas que tiene.
El pobre que quiera vivir como uno de clase media o un rico sin serlo trabajará toda su vida como un burro y sufrirá como un condenado a cambio de unos pocos instantes de placer.


----------



## Bizarroff (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Como a anécdota contaré que Yo conocí a un búlgaro en la obra, que estando los colegas entre risas y preguntando cada cuánto tiempo le hacíamos el amor a nuestras esposas o novias, cuando le preguntamos, el respondió que cuando el quería.



Podría decirse que sí, rumanas, búlgaras, moldavas, ucranianas etc digamos que si al hombre le apetece tener sexo, hay sexo salvo que ella se encuentre mal (realmente) o esté muy cabreada por algo, pero nada que ver con las españolas.

Lo que no te ha dicho tu amigo el búlgaro, es que la mayoría de hombres allí después de trabajar se dedican a beber y llegan a casa tan ciegos que suerte tienen si logran subir las escaleras y dormir en casa. La mayoría están MUY MAL FOLLADAS porque los tíos prefieren vender el puto cemento robado en la obra para gastárselo en bebida en vez de ir a casa a follarse a su mujer.

Tengo anécdotas para aburrir de esta gente, mi pareja es rumana nacida al ladito de la frontera con Bulgaria (que por cierto para ir a comprar barato cosas como ropa, van mucho a Bulgaria y para cruzar el puto Danubio hay que coger un ferry porque hay un puente cada muchísimos kilómetros)

Lo que es otro nivel son las colombianas. Mi anterior ex era colombiana y cuando me despertaba por las mañanas directamente casi me obligaba a pegarle un polvo para que fuera a trabajar 'vacío y relajado' y según ella así no me fijara en otras mujeres.


----------



## Bizarroff (16 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a decir una cosa, y la digo en serio para que reflexionéis.
> Los que tenéis deudas, hipotecas, mujer, bocas que alimentar, estrés, y un trabajo para pagar todo eso..., hasta qué punto sois libres?
> Diréis que sois libres ya que vais a trabajar porque queréis y podéis dejarlo en cualquier momento, pero si lo dejaráis estaréis con el agua al cuello.
> Tendriáis que buscar otra fuente de ingresos rápidamente.
> ...



_«Piensa en esto: cuando te regalan un reloj te regalan un pequeño infierno florido, una cadena de rosas, un calabozo de aire. No te dan solamente el reloj, que los cumplas muy felices y esperamos que te dure porque es de buena marca, suizo con áncora de rubíes; no te regalan solamente ese menudo picapedrero que te atarás a la muñeca y pasearás contigo. Te regalan -no lo saben, lo terrible es que no lo saben-, te regalan un nuevo pedazo frágil y precario de ti mismo, algo que es tuyo pero no es tu cuerpo, que hay que atar a tu cuerpo con su correa como un bracito desesperado colgándose de tu muñeca. Te regalan la necesidad de darle cuerda todos los días, la obligación de darle cuerda para que siga siendo un reloj; te regalan la obsesión de atender a la hora exacta en las vitrinas de las joyerías, en el anuncio por la radio, en el servicio telefónico. Te regalan el miedo de perderlo, de que te lo roben, de que se te caiga al suelo y se rompa. Te regalan su marca, y la seguridad de que es una marca mejor que las otras, te regalan la tendencia de comparar tu reloj con los demás relojes. No te regalan un reloj, tú eres el regalado, a ti te ofrecen para el cumpleaños del reloj.»_

Historia de cronopios y de famas
Julio Cortázar


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (16 May 2022)

Mirad los pájaros del cielo: ellos no siembran ni cosechan, ni acumulan en graneros, y sin embargo, vuestro Padre celestial los alimenta. ¿No valéis vosotros acaso más que ellos?
¿Quién de vosotros, por mucho que se preocupe, puede añadir un solo instante al tiempo de su vida?
¿Y por qué os inquietáis por el vestido? Mirad los lirios del campo, cómo crecen no se fatigan ni hilan.
Yo os aseguro que ni Salomón, en el esplendor de su gloria, se vistió como uno de ellos.
Si Dios viste así la hierba de los campos, que hoy existe y mañana será echada al fuego, ¡cuánto más hará por vosotros, hombres de poca fe!

No os inquietéis entonces, diciendo: «¿Qué comeremos, qué beberemos, o con qué nos vestiremos?».
Son los gentiles los que se afanan por estas cosas. El Padre que está en el cielo sabe bien lo que vosotros necesitáis.
Buscad primero el Reino y su justicia, y todo lo demás se os dará por añadidura.
No os preocupéis por el día de mañana; el mañana se preocupará de sí mismo. A cada día le basta con su inquietud


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> _«Piensa en esto: cuando te regalan un reloj te regalan un pequeño infierno florido, una cadena de rosas, un calabozo de aire. No te dan solamente el reloj, que los cumplas muy felices y esperamos que te dure porque es de buena marca, suizo con áncora de rubíes; no te regalan solamente ese menudo picapedrero que te atarás a la muñeca y pasearás contigo. Te regalan -no lo saben, lo terrible es que no lo saben-, te regalan un nuevo pedazo frágil y precario de ti mismo, algo que es tuyo pero no es tu cuerpo, que hay que atar a tu cuerpo con su correa como un bracito desesperado colgándose de tu muñeca. Te regalan la necesidad de darle cuerda todos los días, la obligación de darle cuerda para que siga siendo un reloj; te regalan la obsesión de atender a la hora exacta en las vitrinas de las joyerías, en el anuncio por la radio, en el servicio telefónico. Te regalan el miedo de perderlo, de que te lo roben, de que se te caiga al suelo y se rompa. Te regalan su marca, y la seguridad de que es una marca mejor que las otras, te regalan la tendencia de comparar tu reloj con los demás relojes. No te regalan un reloj, tú eres el regalado, a ti te ofrecen para el cumpleaños del reloj.»_
> 
> Historia de cronopios y de famas
> Julio Cortázar



Este es el anuncio más raro que he visto en mi vida, recuerdo que cuando lo vi no solo pensé en NO COMPRAR un Seat león.
Es que incluso pensé en vender mi coche y no volver a tener coche nunca más.


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

El chulazo Tom Cruise diciéndole las verdades del barquero a la rubia, hablando de nosotros, los pringados del sistema que remamos en una galera mientras él estaba por el mundo viviendo aventuras y follando con chortinas pizpiretas que huelen a coco y vainilla.


----------



## Steven Seagull (16 May 2022)

En poco más de una hora cumplo 24h en pie, incluyendo remo y ocio. Pero de momento me mola mucho mi laburo.


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> En poco más de una hora cumplo 24h en pie, incluyendo remo y ocio. Pero de momento me mola mucho mi laburo.



Si estás bien con tu forma de ganarte los garbanzos no hagas caso a este hilo.
Esto es para gente quemada que necesita desahogarse, como el que va al bar y le cuenta sus penas al camarero.
Yo durante un tiempo estuve contento con mi trabajo, supongo que llevo mucho tiempo haciéndolo y ya el cuerpo me está pidiendo otra cosa.
Lo que siempre me animó fue el olor del cash recién cocinado, de hecho es la única razón por la que sigo yendo a ese antro.


----------



## François (16 May 2022)

Estoy hasta los cojones de remar. Me parece que un mes más le doy y a otra cosa.


----------



## TomásPlatz (16 May 2022)

François dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de remar. Me parece que un mes más le doy y a otra cosa.


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)




----------



## astur_burbuja (16 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Emigra y haz pasta fuera


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 May 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...
> 
> Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene



Emigra y haz pasta fuera


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 May 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Te comprendo, tienes humanidad, pero el español medio se ha convertido en un tragador premium, y el que no quiera a opositar, extranjero o ninear.
> 
> 
> Toda esta gente que se mata a currar por las apariencias o por trepar 100€ más al mes tendrá su factura bien pronto:
> ...



Y eso en hombres.

En mujeres, como resultado tienes a la española.


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Algunos niños de papá escapan jóvenes de la galera, este pájaro sobrevive con 400 euros que le dan sus padres todos los meses.
Ni siquiera vive con ellos todo el año, se ha acostumbrado a dormir en el coche y viaja por ahí a lo mochilero lonchafinista.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (16 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Aprovecha, que dentro de poco esta mierda de vida nos parecerá el Nirvana.


----------



## t_chip (16 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



A los 50 años o te has adaptado a lo que haces, o has cambiado de trabajo, o te has suicidado.

A tu edad estás en la encrucijada. Tienes que decidir entre las tres, porque no hay más.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Aprovecha, que dentro de poco esta mierda de vida nos parecerá el Nirvana.



El nirvana?
En este tipo de trabajos físicos no solo ganas un cuenco de arroz que te da para tirar con lo justo otro mes.
Es que además te dejas la salud haciendo todo el turno de pie con malas posturas, aguantando jefes explotadores, compañeros tironucables y clientes lanzallamables.


----------



## Steven Seagull (16 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si estás bien con tu forma de ganarte los garbanzos no hagas caso a este hilo.
> Esto es para gente quemada que necesita desahogarse, como el que va al bar y le cuenta sus penas al camarero.
> Yo durante un tiempo estuve contento con mi trabajo, supongo que llevo mucho tiempo haciéndolo y ya el cuerpo me está pidiendo otra cosa.
> Lo que siempre me animó fue el olor del cash recién cocinado, de hecho es la única razón por la que sigo yendo a ese antro.



Hombre, en todo curro siempre hay putaditas y cosas que queman. Es tradición comentar la jugada con los compis y echar pestes, pero de jajas.

La pasta es una motivación muy gorda. Los que dicen que se puede vivir sin remar o son ricos de cuna o no salen de casa.


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Yo también quiero filosofar en caminos exóticos de la España profunda mientras otros están todo el día en la galera viendo las mismas caras, la misma gente y la misma mierda.


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

La vida es lo que ocurre entre turno y turno, pero si sales agotado del curro qué vida vas a tener?

Pd: el hilo ha entrado en una fase muy peligrosa, si seguís aquí muchos remeros perderéis las ganas de vivir y empezaréis a saltar de los puentes de la autovía con vuestros coches.
La derroición del hilo será muy alta, este hilo va a convertirse en el puto Chernobyl de la derroición. 
Quedaos solo a comentar los más valientes y derroídos de la zona que ya os la suda todo.


----------



## El gostoso (16 May 2022)

Que vais a hacer, remeritos?

Poner el culo eh jajaj


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 May 2022)

El plan del farguito seguir remando y luego opositar.

Un plan sin fisuras, sobretodo cuando suspenda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 May 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también quiero filosofar en caminos exóticos de la España profunda mientras otros están todo el día en la galera viendo las mismas caras, la misma gente y la misma mierda.



A este le patrocinan sus padres, (que son millonarios) si no de qué...

Además tenía un Mini deportivo con extras que supongo que habrá vendido para costearse los viajes y el perroflautismo.


----------



## El gostoso (16 May 2022)

Remeritos, que vais a hacer? Ajajajajajaj


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Clooney diciéndonos las verdades del barquero.
Toca hacer inventario de todas las cosas que estamos pagando ahora mismo, y soltar lo que se pueda soltar.
Nadie dijo que ser un pájaro libre fuera fácil.


----------



## Murray's (16 May 2022)

La gente está hartisima de remar


----------



## El gostoso (16 May 2022)

83 páginas y un puto mes, has hecho algo remero?


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

Otros dos días libres que se me fueron en un suspiro, no hice nada salvo ver películas en casa y algún paseo para que me diera un poco el sol.
Llevo un tiempo que no quiero ver a nadie, no quedo con mis amigos y obviamente no tengo ninguna chortina para quedar.
Algún psiquiatra diría que tengo una depresión de caballo, pero no pienso pagarle a nadie para que me diga que el agua moja.
Mañana volveré a la plantación como buen esclavo, otros 4 días sin librar.
Entro a las 06, despertador a las 04.30 MANDA.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> 83 páginas y un puto mes, has hecho algo remero?



remar


----------



## Fargo (16 May 2022)

La frase de la semana, chavales.
Ese soy yo, yendo a dejarme los huevos con psicópatas a una galera un porrón de horas al día únicamente para ahorrar dinero.
Lo único que falta por saber es si saldré vivo de ahí, espero que sí.


----------



## W.Morgan (16 May 2022)

Estaría guay hacer una versión remera de este meme que hice hace tiempo:






LLevaría un remo como bastón y diría: "Remád insensatos!"
quizá también un palillo en lugar de la pipa.


----------



## W.Morgan (16 May 2022)




----------



## opilano (16 May 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059701



Claro. Unos arriba y otros abajo.


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

A remar, cabrones. 
De 06 a 14 hoy, horarios populares.


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Mirad los pájaros del cielo: ellos no siembran ni cosechan, ni acumulan en graneros, y sin embargo, vuestro Padre celestial los alimenta. ¿No valéis vosotros acaso más que ellos?
> ¿Quién de vosotros, por mucho que se preocupe, puede añadir un solo instante al tiempo de su vida?
> ¿Y por qué os inquietáis por el vestido? Mirad los lirios del campo, cómo crecen no se fatigan ni hilan.
> Yo os aseguro que ni Salomón, en el esplendor de su gloria, se vistió como uno de ellos.
> ...



Los pájaros no tienen que pagar gastos de electricidad, comida, impuestos... Y eso con una vida básica. Ahora si quieres ser un vagabundo... Pero yo no.


----------



## notengodeudas (17 May 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060456



Putas tildes


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Hombre, en todo curro siempre hay putaditas y cosas que queman. Es tradición comentar la jugada con los compis y echar pestes, pero de jajas.
> 
> La pasta es una motivación muy gorda. Los que dicen que se puede vivir sin remar o son ricos de cuna o no salen de casa.



Ni eso puedo hacer yo porque son una banda de pelotas y hay un chivato.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (17 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Los pájaros no tienen que pagar gastos de electricidad, comida, impuestos... Y eso con una vida básica. Ahora si quieres ser un vagabundo... Pero yo no.



Bueno era lo que decía Jesús en Mateo 6.

Creo que hay bastante sabiduría en ello. Lógicamente no habla de tumbarte y de que te caerá el pan en la boca, sino de que tener miedo al futuro lejano no tiene sentido, pues siempre surgen alternativas que antes ni contemplábamos.

Es un canto contra la ansiedad que nos debilita.


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Bueno era lo que decía Jesús en Mateo 6.
> 
> Creo que hay bastante sabiduría en ello. Lógicamente no habla de tumbarte y de que te caerá el pan en la boca, sino de que tener miedo al futuro lejano no tiene sentido, pues siempre surgen alternativas que antes ni contemplábamos.
> 
> Es un canto contra la ansiedad que nos debilita.



Si claro... España, el país de las oportunidades. Gilipolleces. La realidad es... No aguantes y vete, pero buscate la vida como miles como tú. Ese dicho no contempla que el hombre es su propio depredador y eso sí es malo.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Remeritos, vais a hacer algo?


----------



## François (17 May 2022)

Tanto hablar de remar pero... Hay algún suplemento que de energía y ayude a llevar mejor el dormir poco y los madrugones? Nada de drogas que os conozco.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

François dijo:


> Tanto hablar de remar pero... Hay algún suplemento que de energía y ayude a llevar mejor el dormir poco y los madrugones? Nada de drogas que os conozco.



Drogarse para soportar los efectos del remo? Se os va la pinza


----------



## François (17 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Drogarse para soportar los efectos del remo? Se os va la pinza



Había un hilo entero de uno que se metía farlopa para remar. Parecía trol pero igual no.


----------



## KailKatarn (17 May 2022)

François dijo:


> Había un hilo entero de uno que se metía farlopa para remar. Parecía trol pero igual no.




Pues no sería el primero ni el último, de hecho sólo hay que ver a los parroquianos de los bares empezando a las 6:30am metiéndose unos lingotazos de libro antes de irse a currar. Al final cada uno recurre a los trucos que puede para aguantar la mierda que le toca.


----------



## Steven Seagull (17 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ni eso puedo hacer yo porque son una banda de pelotas y hay un chivato.



Esa gente merece morir entre terribles sufrimientos. No hay nada peor que un pelota y un chivato.

El compadreo sano es indispensable para crear una buena atmósfera de trabajo. Entre hombres de bien siempre se da el caso, pero entre chаros y mariconas chivatas es imposible...


----------



## Steven Seagull (17 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Drogarse para soportar los efectos del remo? Se os va la pinza



Hay curros en los que es muy común. En el mundo del espectáculo todo quisqui le da a la farlopa.
Para mí es un asco, pero lo he visto.


----------



## Steven Seagull (17 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otros dos días libres que se me fueron en un suspiro, no hice nada salvo ver películas en casa y algún paseo para que me diera un poco el sol.
> Llevo un tiempo que no quiero ver a nadie, no quedo con mis amigos y obviamente no tengo ninguna chortina para quedar.
> Algún psiquiatra diría que tengo una depresión de caballo, pero no pienso pagarle a nadie para que me diga que el agua moja.
> Mañana volveré a la plantación como buen esclavo, otros 4 días sin librar.
> ...



Yo me levanto y entro exactamente a las mismas horas, broski.
Voy solo por la carretera, aparco sin dificultad y tiro corriendo para remar con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

Haz planes y procura chortinear. No te amargues, eso es lo peor.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Y no podéis pedir una reducción de jornada laboral ?

A veces, eso puede venir bien para descansar cuerpo y mente.
Si la cuestión del dinero no os importa en exceso.


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Esa gente merece morir entre terribles sufrimientos. No hay nada peor que un pelota y un chivato.
> 
> El compadreo sano es indispensable para crear una buena atmósfera de trabajo. Entre hombres de bien siempre se da el caso, pero entre chаros y mariconas chivatas es imposible...



Es lo más común. El trepa y pelota chivato y el jefe que quiere estos mierdas porque les rie las gracias. Ellos ascienden y tú en la mierda.


----------



## François (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y no podéis pedir una reducción de jornada laboral ?
> 
> A veces, eso puede venir bien para descansar cuerpo y mente.
> Si la cuestión del dinero no os importa en exceso.



En mi caso me he estado informando y no es posible a no ser que tengas hijos. La cuestión parece ser collar bien al remero.


----------



## Coviban (17 May 2022)

Bueno ya he acabado el curso para que me puedan mandar a remar tierras lejanas durante semanas. Ahora a remar por la tarde un poquillo.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

A ver putos remeros, os vais a levantar o no?


----------



## Murray's (17 May 2022)

Venga remeritos ya os queda menos para finalizar vuestra jornada partida de 8 h que parecen 12. No os olvideis de llenar el depósito del coche que hay muchos chiringuitos y sueldos públicos que pagar...


----------



## W.Morgan (17 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Venga remeritos ya os queda menos para finalizar vuestra jornada partida de 8 h que parecen 12.


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

Muchos estamos atrapados de sol a sol dándolo todo en galeras pestilentes, utilizando la combinación: ahorro + casapapismo.
Ahorramos soñando con una vida mejor, por ejemplo funcivagueando, teletrabajando o con una paguita de moronegro sin tener que remar.


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

Tengo 33 años y parece que tenga 50.
Sabéis quién va a trabajar hasta los 67?


----------



## W.Morgan (17 May 2022)

Y espera que no empiece la tercera guerra mundial y llamen a servir por la amada patria y ser baleado en defensa de los privilegiados.


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Y espera que no empiece la tercera guerra mundial y llamen a servir por la amada patria y ser balaceado en defensa de los privilegiados.



Si el Bobierno me da un fusil de asalto y unas granadas igual me equivoco de casa que tenía que tirotear.


----------



## Riina (17 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi teoría es que los Coen querían que ganara el Oscar, de ahí ese desenlace de la batalla contra toda probabilidad, para que luego se luciera con su discursito en el coche de policía.
> En la escena realmente parece una profesora echando la bronca a un niño pequeño que se portó mal, la Charo lo borda haciendo de Charo.
> Los malos están incluso mejor a lo largo de la peli, al final simpatizas con ellos.
> Gran película de 1996, ya no se hacen pelis como las de antes.



Me gustó mas la 1º temporada de la serie. Pocos psicópatas dan tanto miedo como el que interpreta Billy Bob Thornton. Aunque en una escena donde se carga a tres persones consigue que te rías de la situación.


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Me gustó mas la 1º temporada de la serie. Pocos psicópatas dan tanto miedo como el que interpreta Billy Bob Thornton. Aunque en una escena donde se carga a tres persones consigue que te rías de la situación.



Este personaje de Billy dice y hace lo que le da la gana en cada momento, da una sensación de libertad y salvajismo que no he visto en ningún lado.
El tipo tiene jefes y se los carga como si nada perdiendo su trabajo molón, se echa de novia a una tía buenísima y se la carga en vez de seguírsela follando, tiene un objetivo de millones de euros y se lo carga perdiendo los millones solo por un pique infantil con el otro que le pareció más divertido, un policía lo para en un control y se queda con su cara para ir a por él cuando acabe el turno, unos tipos que eran los mafiosos del pueblo en vez de evitarlos como todo el mundo va a por ellos y se ríe del hijo de uno de ellos en su cara...
Tremendo personaje, el típico tío que no quieres encontrarte ni en pintura, y lo peor es que cuando está de buenas te descojonas con su visión del mundo y su sentido del humor.
Si te haces amigo de Lorne Malvo al final te conviertes en un hijo de puta salvaje igual que él, pero nadie te tocará los cojones.
Una mala influencia como se suele decir.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

Enseguida es fin de semana


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Se puede pedir por cuidado de personas mayores



Si, pero claro luego pueden darte largas para readmisión y en ese caso tendrías que pedir rescisión de contrato o si es por unas horas bueno... Mi opinión es que un trabajo que no aguantas es una condena y ni excedencia ni poyas. Irte. Pero claro...


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro no hay festivos ni se libra los Domingos, aquello no cierra nunca.



¿En qué mierda trabajas? No hay cosa más repelente que trabajar el fin de semana aunque lo paguen bien. Acabas hasta los huevos.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro no hay festivos ni se libra los Domingos, aquello no cierra nunca.



La de años que me he pasado yo así. Ahí te entiendo


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

@Jevitronka es una mujer empoderada.
Se convence de ello, pero sabe que, muy en el fondo, la fibromialgia le acecha.

Esas bajas por llegada del flujo menstrual le van a venir muy bien.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> @Jevitronka es una mujer empoderada.
> Se convence de ello, pero sabe que, muy en el fondo, la fibromialgia le acecha.
> 
> Esas bajas por llegada del flujo menstrual le van a venir muy bien.



Yo las he pasado muy putas laboralmente y he salido de ahí con esfuerzo y pensando con la cabeza. Pero vamos, es mejor ir llorando por las esquinas por no estar en el puesto que nos merecemos por nuestros cojones morenos no moviendo el ojete por cambiar.

No sé si es peor estar empoderada que llorando por las esquinas. Vosotros sabréis, pero el problema no es remar, es la galera en la que remas lo que marca la diferencia.

Y visto lo visto, muchos os cogeríais esa baja por tomate si tuvierais la oportunidad de hacerlo.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo las he pasado muy putas laboralmente y he salido de ahí con esfuerzo y pensando con la cabeza. Pero vamos, es mejor ir llorando por las esquinas por no estar en el puesto que nos merecemos por nuestros cojones morenos no moviendo el ojete por cambiar.
> 
> No sé si es peor estar empoderada que llorando por las esquinas. Vosotros sabréis, pero el problema no es remar, es la galera en la que remas lo que marca la diferencia.
> 
> Y visto lo visto, muchos os cogeríais esa baja por tomate si tuvierais la oportunidad de hacerlo.



El problema @Jevitronka, es que los esfuerzos de hoy, son los dolores del mañana.

Las mujeres tenéis una esperanza de vida más alta que el hombre, aunque claro está uno puede irse para el otro barrio en cualquier momento.

No quiero llegar a 60 años derroido física y moralmente por la Charocracia.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El problema @Jevitronka, es que los esfuerzos de hoy, son los dolores del mañana.
> 
> Las mujeres tenéis una esperanza de vida más alta que el hombre, aunque claro está uno puede irse para el otro barrio en cualquier momento.
> 
> No quiero llegar a 60 años derroido física y moralmente por la Charocracia.



Mi trabajo va a bajar necesariamente mi esperanza de vida por los esfuerzos que hago y materiales químicos que empleo. Lo comparo con como estaba en mi anterior empleo y no me parece un final tan triste, porque puedo aprovechar la vida, antes era vivir en el trabajo, y ahora es salir y olvidarme de el. Si casco a los 60 tal como estoy ahora en vez de vivir hasta los 90 tal y como estaba, he ganado con el cambio.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi trabajo va a bajar necesariamente mi esperanza de vida por los esfuerzos que hago y materiales químicos que empleo. Lo comparo con como estaba en mi anterior empleo y no me parece un final tan triste, porque puedo aprovechar la vida, antes era vivir en el trabajo, y ahora es salir y olvidarme de el. Si casco a los 60 tal como estoy ahora en vez de vivir hasta los 90 tal y como estaba, he ganado con el cambio.



Hombre, pues me alegro que hayas hecho ese cambio para bien. Ahora a derroirse por los foros de burbuja.

Cuídese de los materiales químicos que eso sí que derroye el alma, literalmente.


----------



## Riina (17 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este personaje de Billy dice y hace lo que le da la gana en cada momento, da una sensación de libertad y salvajismo que no he visto en ningún lado.
> El tipo tiene jefes y se los carga como si nada perdiendo su trabajo molón, se echa de novia a una tía buenísima y se la carga en vez de seguírsela follando, tiene un objetivo de millones de euros y se lo carga perdiendo los millones solo por un pique infantil con el otro que le pareció más divertido, un policía lo para en un control y se queda con su cara para ir a por él cuando acabe el turno, unos tipos que eran los mafiosos del pueblo en vez de evitarlos como todo el mundo va a por ellos y se ríe del hijo de uno de ellos en su cara...
> Tremendo personaje, el típico tío que no quieres encontrarte ni en pintura, y lo peor es que cuando está de buenas te descojonas con su visión del mundo y su sentido del humor.
> Si te haces amigo de Lorne Malvo al final te conviertes en un hijo de puta salvaje igual que él, pero nadie te tocará los cojones.
> Una mala influencia como se suele decir.



Al final va a por una persona que en si no le significa ningún peligro, pasándose de frenada. Se puede decir que no siempre se puede evitar cruzar la línea roja.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Hombre, pues me alegro que hayas hecho ese cambio para bien. Ahora a derroirse por los foros de burbuja.
> 
> Cuídese de los materiales químicos que eso sí que derroye el alma, literalmente.



Prefiero cien millones de veces los químicos que aguantar a hijos de puta y sus exigencias de marqueses, su faltas de respeto y su altanería barata.

Me bañaría en disolvente todos los días con tal de evitar volver a trabajar en hostelería.

El trabajo nos quema a todos, pero a veces la gente no se da cuenta de que comparado con otros tiene suerte de estar en un empleo que te respete los derechos laborales aunque sea en un 50%, con un convenio laboral como dios manda y dos días libres a la semana. Al que no tenga eso, sí lo compadezco.


----------



## gester (17 May 2022)

No os preocupéis, aquí los tanos, las chonis y los panchos están en la calle. Que viene el buen tiempo y hay que dar por culo hasta bien tarde, total, ellos no madrugan. El cole, la sanidad, el piso, la comida, .... Y los demás dineros ya te lo quitan a ti que te levantas a las 6 de la mañana para que ellos no se levanten hasta las 12.

Puto país de mierda, ojalá reviente de una puta vez.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> No os preocupéis, aquí los tanos, las chonis y los panchos están en la calle. Que viene el buen tiempo y hay que dar por culo hasta bien tarde, total, ellos no madrugan. El cole, la sanidad, el piso, la comida, .... Y los demás dineros ya te lo quitan a ti que te levantas a las 6 de la mañana para que ellos no se levanten hasta las 12.
> 
> Puto país de mierda, ojalá reviente de una puta vez.



Que me den pa un piso, que me den pa un piso.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 May 2022)

Endever, hoy las Charos me han pedido perdón por la guerra de las guardias, así que me levanto de la siesta ahora.

Creo que a veces me coméis la moral con vuestros hilos cuando en realidad me pasó media jornada "yendo a mear", algo de foreo, de charla con abogadas y procuradoras, la Guardia Civil o las Charos.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Endever, hoy las Charos me han pedido perdón, así que me levanto de la siesta ahora.
> 
> Creo que a veces me coméis la moral con vuestros hilos cuando en realidad me pasó media jornada "yendo a mear", algo de foreo, de charla con abogadas y procuradoras, la Guardia Civil o las Charos.



Ah el maravilloso mundo de la justicia supongo no ?

Lleno de charos y pizpiretas en fase de charificación.

Jijeos constantes, bien vestidas y apostaría mi derroida y lujoriosa alma, que casi todas llevan fina lencería debajo de esas falditas largas y pantalones ajustados.

Algunas esconden pequeños tatuajes que nos vienen a decir, soy un espíritu libre pero no me gusta salirme de los usos y costumbres sociales.


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo las he pasado muy putas laboralmente y he salido de ahí con esfuerzo y pensando con la cabeza. Pero vamos, es mejor ir llorando por las esquinas por no estar en el puesto que nos merecemos por nuestros cojones morenos no moviendo el ojete por cambiar.
> 
> No sé si es peor estar empoderada que llorando por las esquinas. Vosotros sabréis, pero el problema no es remar, es la galera en la que remas lo que marca la diferencia.
> 
> Y visto lo visto, muchos os cogeríais esa baja por tomate si tuvierais la oportunidad de hacerlo.



Y los demás no... Y nos hemos cambiado y la misma o parecida mierda y así. Yo no recuerdo un sitio con ambiente sano en primer lugar, aparte de lo demás. Y he estado en mas sitios que tú. Te lo aseguro. Me parece todo una puta mierda. Hasta lo público que lo conozco igual. Bueno, es que lo del op es para pegarle fuego directamente.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y los demás no... Y nos hemos cambiado y la misma o parecida mierda y así. Yo no recuerdo un sitio con ambiente sano en primer lugar, aparte de lo demás. Y he estado en mas sitios que tú. Te lo aseguro. Me parece todo una puta mierda. Hasta lo público que lo conozco igual. Bueno, es que lo del op es para pegarle fuego directamente.



Ningún curro va a ser edificante. Lo del OP es una mierda, sinceramente.

Pero seamos francos, dejar de remar es imposible, por lo que hay que *intentar* remar en galeras menos malas, o más bien, que nos resulten menos malas y que se ajusten a nuestra necesidades (menos sueldo a cambio de más tiempo libre o menos responsabilidad, turnos seguidos o partidos, tareas variadas en vez de plantado siempre en una cadena de montaje...).

Lo que quema muchísimo, pero muchísimo, es un mal ambiente laboral, más que la carga de trabajo.


----------



## Murray's (17 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ningún curro va a ser edificante. Lo del OP es una mierda, sinceramente.
> 
> Pero seamos francos, dejar de remar es imposible, por lo que hay que *intentar* remar en galeras menos malas, o más bien, que nos resulten menos malas y que se ajusten a nuestra necesidades (menos sueldo a cambio de más tiempo libre o menos responsabilidad, turnos seguidos o partidos, tareas variadas en vez de plantado siempre en una cadena de montaje...).
> 
> Lo que quema muchísimo, pero muchísimo, es un mal ambiente laboral, más que la carga de trabajo.



Supongo que todo es cuestión de suerte y como te adaptes. Tu debes ser muy joven o no tener mucha vida laboral aún o que estás en tu primer empleo muy ilusionada como el primer amor, pero en general el ambiente de trabajo en la mayoria de empresas en España es muy tóxico y viciado... y el compañerismo escaso.


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> *¿En qué mierda trabajas?* No hay cosa más repelente que trabajar el fin de semana aunque lo paguen bien. Acabas hasta los huevos.



No doy más detalles, el mundo es un pañuelo y si hay algún burbujero en la empresa ya habrá visto el hilo.


Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero vamos, es mejor ir llorando por las esquinas por no estar en el puesto que nos merecemos por nuestros cojones morenos no moviendo el ojete por cambiar.



Me estoy moviendo, estoy ahorrando como un perro para mi plan de huída.
No solo hacen falta cojones para huir, yo necesito tiempo. Y para COMPRAR TIEMPO hace falta dinero.
Si me voy ya con una baja voluntaria sin indemnización y pocos ahorros, en poco tiempo tendría que buscar otro curro quizás incluso peor que el que tengo ahora, eso si lo encuentro porque no tengo enchufes.
Y para qué quiere COMPRAR TIEMPO este infeliz?, se estará preguntando alguno.
Os cuento, necesito margen de maniobra para mi fuga al FUNCIVAGUISMO o al PAGUITERISMO, así de claro.
*Tras varios años explotado remando de sol a sol en la privada por un cuenco de arroz, he decidido que yo también quiero chupar de la teta del Gobierno.*
Como se suele decir, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.
Y ya estoy harto de ser yo el que se desloma todos los días de sol a sol para pagarle la fiesta a los vividores de siempre.
Así que yo también quiero vivir bien, quiero buenos horarios, quiero ir a la playa, quiero la PLACITA o la PAGUITA.
Seguir siendo el tonto debajo de la piedra hasta los 67 años, va a ser que no.
Cedo amablemente mi remo en la galera al que lo quiera.
Lo más triste es que por una vacante en un curro de mierda como el mío habrá 500 aspirantes deseando cogerlo. Este es el mejor indicador del nivel de miseria y atrapamiento en el que estamos.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No doy más detalles, el mundo es un pañuelo y si hay algún burbujero en la empresa ya habrá visto el hilo.
> 
> Me estoy moviendo, estoy ahorrando como un perro para mi plan de huída.
> No solo hacen falta cojones para huir, para COMPRAR TIEMPO hace falta dinero.
> ...



Ánimo si es lo que quieres. Pero ten en cuenta que hay muchísima competencia ahí, más que en la privada.

Mucha suerte


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Supongo que todo es cuestión de suerte y como te adaptes. Tu debes ser muy joven o no tener mucha vida laboral aún o que estás en tu primer empleo muy ilusionada como el primer amor, pero en general el ambiente de trabajo en la mayoria de empresas en España es muy tóxico y viciado... y el compañerismo escaso.



Yo estoy hasta los cojones. Hasta en lo público hay mucha mierda. Y mira que he corrido sitios...


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Supongo que todo es cuestión de suerte y como te adaptes. Tu debes ser muy joven o no tener mucha vida laboral aún o que estás en tu primer empleo muy ilusionada como el primer amor, pero en general el ambiente de trabajo en la mayoria de empresas en España es muy tóxico y viciado... y el compañerismo escaso.



Que va, tengo recorrido en hostelería y en fábricas a casco porro. Estoy bastante curtida. Mi primer trabajo fue una puta mierda, por cierto


----------



## Fargo (17 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que va, tengo recorrido en hostelería y en fábricas a casco porro. Estoy bastante curtida. Mi primer trabajo fue una puta mierda, por cierto



Lo de mis compañeras de curro es curioso.
Todas saben que el curro es una mierda y están deseando irse.
Pero en lo que llega ese momento, para pasar el rato se dedican a zorrear de forma descarada con todo bicho viviente.
Ojo, la mayoría con novio fuera del curro.
De todos con los que zorrean follan con 1 o 2, los alfotas de siempre.
Pero dejan cientos de pollas duras a su paso, supongo que es su forma de distraerse de aquella mierda.
Más de una chortina con sus toqueteos en el hombro y sus comentarios picantes me ha puesto el rabo como un tanque ruso apuntando a un campanario.
En cambio, cuando me toca el hombro una Charo, huyo como si no hubiera un mañana.
En ese momento que la Charo te dice que hace tiempo que no va al cine y que le gustaría ir pero no quiere ir sola, si te quedas quieto estás perdido.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo de mis compañeras de curro es curioso.
> Todas saben que el curro es una mierda y están deseando irse.
> Pero en lo que llega ese momento, para pasar el rato se dedican a zorrear de forma descarada con todo bicho viviente.
> Ojo, la mayoría con novio fuera del curro.
> ...



No dices que no tenéis tiempo ni de mear?


----------



## el ejpertoc (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No dices que no tenéis tiempo ni de mear?



Tenemos tiempo incluso para ir al cuarto a beber agua (en verdad vas a mirar el móvil).
También podemos ir a mear, pero debemos pedir permiso al encargadillo de turno.
No puedes sentarte, salvo en los descansos fuera de la zona de trabajo.
Descansos de 20 minutos para comer, si tardas más el encargadillo se chiva a dirección.
El problema principal, el sueldo más bajo establecido por la Ley, 1000 euros al mes que ya no dan para nada a cambio de pasarte 165 horas en ese antro con madrugones de 06 a 15 o tardes criminales de 14 a 23.
Los que llegan nuevos tienen horarios aún peores, el turno de 12 a 21 es muy habitual.


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tenemos tiempo incluso de ir al cuarto a beber agua (en verdad vas a mirar el móvil).
> También podemos ir a mear, pero debemos pedir permiso al encargadillo de turno.
> No puedes sentarte, salvo en los descansos fuera de la zona de trabajo.
> Descansos de 20 minutos para comer, si tardas más el encargadillo se chiva a dirección.
> ...



Trabajas en alguna especie de hotel o algo así?


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Prefiero mantener el misterio por motivos obvios.



Por los datos que has dado creo que trabajas en un local de hostelería tipo self service o en un MacDonalds.

Menudo curro te has buscado, tienes los peor de una fábrica y lo peor de la hostelería.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Yo estoy sentada al sol comiendome un helado tras mi jornada continua de ocho horas. Ahora iré a tomarme un café y a hacer cuatro chapuzas porque no tengo que volver hasta mañana a trabajar. El viernes a las dos digo adiós hasta el lunes por la tarde y en agosto cojo vacaciones

La galera es lo que marca la diferencia, que no os digan tonterías


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> como solteis el remo no pillais otro en la puta vida avisados quedais




Que gran verdad esa.

En España la gente se engancha al remo como una lapa, saben que si los despiden es muy dificil enganchar otra galera ...

En otros paises , menos en Africa, en las entrevistas pones el precio o llegas a un acuerdo. Y si te despiden encuentras otro curro al dia siguiente.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> y los demas de placita, rentita y paguita, y a traer mas gente que falta gente para remar mas barato aun jajajajajajajajajaja




Los criados y esclavos para atender y satisfacer a la casta habrá que traerlos no?

Los españoles parece que no quieren ser esclavos de los señoritos porque los envidian. y bien que hacen..que se joda la casta y los señoritos


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> la población mas borrega y remera del mundo.




El pais es el que es, un pais de

Lumpen
Frikis
Subnormales
Drogatas
Degenerados
Putas
Vagos
Piratas y trileros
Ladrones de guante blanco
Mafiosos
Y encima importamos tercer mundo


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> pues que nos pongan una paguita si quieren seguir hundiendo el mercado, no nos da ni para pagar un alquiler. ES decir, somos esclavos pero literalmente. El amo no te pone la comida y la cama, pero tu gastas tu salario para hacerlo y casi ni te llega, te buscas la vida. Liberas al amo de ese esfuerzo y responsabilidad. Y si no te llega es tu problema. Que diferencia hay entre un esclavo antes y ahora? Remas por la comida y la cama, llegas te lo haces todo duermes y hasta el otro dia. Asi todo el año salvo un mes de mierda, el que lo tiene.




Por eso hay que dejar de remar 

Mejor ser pobre y sacarle al Estado y no que este y la castuza empresarial te saque a ti


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tenemos tiempo incluso para ir al cuarto a beber agua (en verdad vas a mirar el móvil).
> También podemos ir a mear, pero debemos pedir permiso al encargadillo de turno.
> No puedes sentarte, salvo en los descansos fuera de la zona de trabajo.
> Descansos de 20 minutos para comer, si tardas más el encargadillo se chiva a dirección.
> ...




Curras en power electronics?

Media Valencia sin oficio ni beneficio está ahi por 1000 pavels de mierda más horas extras si las haces


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Es una lata, el trabajar
Todos los dias te tienes que levantar
Y a parte de eso
Gracias a Dios
La vida pasa más deprisa si hay amor


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> Otros llegan y tienen derecho a paguita mas pisito, porque es un derecho tener una vivienda digna e inhumano dejarlos en la calle.




Los derechos son para ellos.


----------



## csainz (18 May 2022)

François dijo:


> Tanto hablar de remar pero... Hay algún suplemento que de energía y ayude a llevar mejor el dormir poco y los madrugones? Nada de drogas que os conozco.



Había unos tubutos de raiz jingseng chinos que no encuentro ya. Supongo que no cumplían nada de sanidad.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Se ha quedado en el subconsciente colectivo que 1000€ es una pasta y eres rico, 

*Cómo??*

creando mini jobs de mierda, subempleo y contratos de media jornada por 400 o 500€ 

de tal forma que el que gana 500€, le gustaria ganar 1000€ mes

Pero no nos engañemos, es una trampa, una ilusión óptica en tu cabeza. En 1993 mucha gente ya ganaba 166000 pesetas al mes, que son 1000€ ahora. Y TODO era muchísimo más barato.

Hoy con 1000€ no te da ni para pipas


----------



## gester (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> pues que nos pongan una paguita si quieren seguir hundiendo el mercado, no nos da ni para pagar un alquiler. ES decir, somos esclavos pero literalmente. El amo no te pone la comida y la cama, pero tu gastas tu salario para hacerlo y casi ni te llega, te buscas la vida. Liberas al amo de ese esfuerzo y responsabilidad. Y si no te llega es tu problema. Que diferencia hay entre un esclavo antes y ahora? Remas por la comida y la cama, llegas te lo haces todo duermes y hasta el otro dia. Asi todo el año salvo un mes de mierda, el que lo tiene.



La diferencia es que antes el amo ponía el techo, la ropa y la comida. Hoy en día eres neoesclavo y esas 3 cosas te las tienes que pagar tú.


----------



## gester (18 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los derechos son para ellos.



Ellos todo derechos, nosotros todo obligaciones.

La culpa es nuestra que hacemos nada.


----------



## Galvani (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo estoy sentada al sol comiendome un helado tras mi jornada continua de ocho horas. Ahora iré a tomarme un café y a hacer cuatro chapuzas porque no tengo que volver hasta mañana a trabajar. El viernes a las dos digo adiós hasta el lunes por la tarde y en agosto cojo vacaciones
> 
> La galera es lo que marca la diferencia, que no os digan tonterías



Tu galera es una mierda también. Tú haces tus 40 horas mínimas y a lo que diga el jefe. Estoy con unas condiciones mejores que las tuyas segurísimo y estoy hasta los huevos de cierta gente. Hay galeras peores y mejores pero acabas harto de todas y mas si eres honrado. Ahí si ves la escoria que hay.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> soy ricoooo soy ricoooo lunpens de mierdaaaa jajajajjajjajajaaja cobrando 1000 pavelss en bcn jejejej d puta madreeeeee a peloooooo todas las chorty me lsas aprieto en mi cuartucho del piso patera a pelooooo jajajajjajaajjja k guapoooo




Yo he follado.en habitaciones de pisos compartido. Para follar no necesitas un palacio. Ahora bien, los sueldos son una m


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Ellos todo derechos, nosotros todo obligaciones.
> 
> La culpa es nuestra que hacemos nada.




España es una ONG y está llena de progres
Hay progres que votan esto y reman para que nada cambie en el guión y ayudar a esos inmigrantes


----------



## gester (18 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> España es una ONG y está llena de progres
> Hay progres que votan esto y reman para que nada cambie en el guión y ayudar a esos inmigrantes



El problema es de los que callamos, el que calla, consiente.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Tu galera es una mierda también. Tú haces tus 40 horas mínimas y a lo que diga el jefe. Estoy con unas condiciones mejores que las tuyas segurísimo y estoy hasta los huevos de cierta gente. Hay galeras peores y mejores pero acabas harto de todas y mas si eres honrado. Ahí si ves la escoria que hay.



Las pocas extras que hago las cobro al triple y son voluntarias en épocas muy puntuales. Después de chupar hostelería y ETT toda la vida, es una lotería que me ha tocado.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las pocas extras que hago las cobro al triple y son voluntarias en épocas muy puntuales. Después de chupar hostelería y ETT toda la vida, es una lotería que me ha tocado.



Solo que estés.agusto ya eres una afortunada

Qué fabricais? Puedes decirlo?


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo que estés.agusto ya eres una afortunada
> 
> Qué fabricais? Puedes decirlo?



Si tuviera dinero a espuertas curraría para mí y para divertirme, pero vamos, como eso no puede ser he tratado de acabar en algo con látigo mínimo.

Congelados y platos preparados


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si tuviera dinero a espuertas curraría para mí y para divertirme, pero vamos, como eso no puede ser he tratado de acabar en algo con látigo mínimo.
> 
> Congelados y platos preparados



Es una empresa con difusión nacional del producto y grandes superficies o acaso sólo dentro de tu CA?????


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Es una empresa con difusión nacional del producto y grandes superficies o acaso sólo dentro de tu CA?????



Es una empresa paco de provincias comprada por una multinacional. El trato es familiar entre obreros porque nos conocemos todos. Se cobra una mierda, pero lo salva el ambiente de trabajo


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es una empresa paco de provincias comprada por una multinacional. El trato es familiar entre obreros porque nos conocemos todos. Se cobra una mierda, pero lo salva el ambiente de trabajo



Entonces, si la empresa es de una multinacional, imagino que tendrá la difusión de producto a nivel nacional también????


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Entonces, si la empresa es de una multinacional, imagino que tendrá la difusión de producto a nivel nacional también????



Exactamente


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero no nos engañemos, es una trampa, una ilusión óptica en tu cabeza. En 1993 mucha gente ya ganaba 166000 pesetas al mes, que son 1000€ ahora. Y TODO era muchísimo más barato.
> 
> Hoy con 1000€ de sueldo no te da ni para pipas



Lo más triste con 1000 es que uno sabe que si vive solo pasará penurias sí o sí, y la alternativa es compartir piso con unos desconocidos con 40 años como si fueras un estudiante.
Conozco algún ligoncete que se fue a vivir con la novia y al poco tiempo se quedó embarazada, imaginad como será la situación económica en esa casa, con la sombra del "todas putas" revoloteando.
La mujer ya no aguanta como antes cuando vienen mal dadas, se buscan un mejor postor y a ti que te den por culo, no pocos han tenido que volver a casa de sus padres otra vez.
Ahora pasan una pensión de su cuenco de arroz a una exmujer "liberada" que se ha vuelto más puta que las gallinas.
Adonde quiero llegar es que se ha perdido el incentivo familiar para remar que tenían nuestros padres y abuelos.
Llegar a casa cansado del curro y que te reciba una chortina fiel que te adora anima a cualquiera a seguir deslomándose.
Sin esto a pelito, va a seguir remando su puta madre.


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Exactamente



Si busco un poco, casi seguro que encuentro el nombre de la empresa a través del Registro Sanitario


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Había unos tubutos de raiz jingseng chinos que no encuentro ya. Supongo que no cumplían nada de sanidad.



Eso también la pone dura más tiempo.
Yo tomaba algo parecido a eso antes de follar e iba bien. Va bien para la sangre.


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)

Muchos van a su curro de mierda para escaparse de lo que tienen en casa, lo veo todos los días.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Ejj que no todos los matrimonios acaban en divorcio".
> Pues esto es lo que te espera, amigo.
> Muchos van a su curro de mierda para escaparse de lo que tienen en casa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062260




Está derroido joder y eso que esa foto es de 2018


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Si busco un poco, casi seguro que encuentro el nombre de la empresa a través del Registro Sanitario



Busca


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Si busco un poco, casi seguro que encuentro el nombre de la empresa a través del Registro Sanitario




Y para que quieres saber la empresa ? Qué quieres pedir trabajo? Pagan 1000€ y es en un pueblo ...te lo vas a gastar casi todo en alquiler


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y para que quieres saber la empresa ? Qué quieres pedir trabajo? Pagan 1000€ y es en un pueblo ...te lo vas a gastar casi todo en alquiler



Me quiere hacer un CSI Paco cómo ramontxu


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me quiere hacer un CSI Paco cómo ramontxu



Pues con el epígrafe 21 o 26 de alimentos congelados, y platos preparados, por tu zona tampoco hay tantas y con el buscador de AESAN puedo acotar mucho la búsqueda.
De todas maneras, tampoco me lo vas a confirmar si he acertado y a mi la verdad, no me importa de donde cobras la nómina.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pues con el epígrafe 21 o 26 de alimentos congelados, y platos preparados, por tu zona tampoco hay tantas y con el buscador de AESAN puedo acotar mucho la búsqueda.
> De todas maneras, tampoco me lo vas a confirmar si he acertado y a mi la verdad, no me importa de donde cobras la nómina.



Acota, acota...


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Acota, acota...



Tratais con pescado o sólo vegetales y platos precocinados??
Nada de helados, que tiene otro epígrafe.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Tratais con pescado o sólo vegetales y platos precocinados??
> Nada de helados, que tiene otro epígrafe.



Nos vienen fetos abortados para hacer paté de fuagras


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nos vienen fetos abortados para hacer paté de fuagras



Graciosilla la chica, ahí lo dejo y no voy a darle más vueltas, total para que?????


----------



## Jevitronka (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Graciosilla la chica, ahí lo dejo y no voy a darle más vueltas, total para que?????



Pero para que quieres saber la empresa donde trabajo?


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)

Mañana y pasado de 14 a 23, chavales.
Chernobyl me parece un nombre muy apropiado para mi empresa teniendo en cuenta la fauna que hay por allí.
Jefes hijos de puta, charos empoderadas, compañeros tironucables y clientes lanzallamables.
Esto es lo que veo yo todos los días cuando cojo el desvío en la autopista y diviso de lejos mi galera.
Alguno dirá que me he convertido en un tipo duro, yo me veo más un superviviente.


----------



## amanciortera (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana y pasado de 14 a 23, chavales.
> Chernobyl me parece un nombre muy apropiado para mi empresa teniendo en cuenta la fauna que hay por allí.
> Jefes hijos de puta, charos empoderadas, compañeros tironucables y clientes lanzallamables.
> Esto es lo que veo yo todos los días cuando cojo el desvío en la autopista y diviso de lejos mi galera.
> ...



Eres un LIQUIDADOR


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Eres un LIQUIDADOR



Como decía Tyler Durden, los remeros somos la mierda cantante y danzante del mundo.


----------



## Galvani (18 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana y pasado de 14 a 23, chavales.
> Chernobyl me parece un nombre muy apropiado para mi empresa teniendo en cuenta la fauna que hay por allí.
> Jefes hijos de puta, charos empoderadas, compañeros tironucables y clientes lanzallamables.
> Esto es lo que veo yo todos los días cuando cojo el desvío en la autopista y diviso de lejos mi galera.
> ...



Lo peor son los compañeros. Un jefe hijo puta con compañeros de los de antes (había más camaradería seguro) pero hace muchos años... Se puede "llevar" Ahora tienes enemigos por todos lados. Yo hablo con muy pocas personas en el trabajo. Son basura quedabien, pelotas o trepas. Que asco de sociedad.


----------



## Murray's (18 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Pues con el epígrafe 21 o 26 de alimentos congelados, y platos preparados, por tu zona tampoco hay tantas y con el buscador de AESAN puedo acotar mucho la búsqueda.
> De todas maneras, tampoco me lo vas a confirmar si he acertado y a mi la verdad, no me importa de donde cobras la nómina.



Pero que interés jaja

O es que vas a echar el curriculum o le vas a regalar un ramo de rosas...


----------



## masia (18 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero que interés jaja
> 
> O es que vas a echar el curriculum o le vas a regalar un ramo de rosas...



Sólo estoy troleando con mi multi, verdad "monjita freelance"??????


----------



## Fargo (18 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> El amo no te pone la comida y la cama, pero tu gastas tu salario para hacerlo y casi ni te llega, te buscas la vida. Liberas al amo de ese esfuerzo y responsabilidad. Y si no te llega es tu problema. Que diferencia hay entre un esclavo antes y ahora? Remas por la comida y la cama, llegas te lo haces todo duermes y hasta el otro dia. Asi todo el año salvo un mes de mierda, el que lo tiene.



Muy bien explicado, esto es lo que pienso yo de los que viven de alquiler en mi curro, han ido dejando el domicilio familiar porque "había que madurar".
Ahora se pasan el día quejándose porque el día 15 ya están pelados, diciendo que tienen 80 euros en la cuenta.
Me parece bien que cada uno se gaste el dinero en lo que quiera, pero me toca los cojones cuando me atacan a mí por ser casapapi.
Dan ganas de decirle a más de uno: "hijo, pues haberte quedado en casa de tus padres con la mierda de sueldo que tienes".
Yo sé que soy un pobretón y gasto en consonancia al sueldo que tengo, si ellos quieren vivir como ciudadanos de clase media sin serlo es su problema.
Teniendo buena relación con tus padres veo un lujo innecesario irse de alquiler con un sueldo precario.
Ahorrarás 0 y sin ahorros no te escapas a ningùn lado porque estás con el agua al cuello, no vas a jugártela dejando un trabajo donde eres fijo por si te paran en el período de prueba en el otro trabajo.
Y así llevan años, yo he ido ahorrando pero ellos están igual que antes, ha pasado el tiempo y su dinero no ha crecido.
Solo han remado para pagarse la comida y el alojamiento en un zulo que ni siquiera es suyo, el que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.
Han remado solo para inventar autoestimita con lo de que son muy maduros, se dedican a remar todo el día para darle gran parte de su sueldo a su casero.
En otras palabras, HAN REMADO PARA NADA.
Si comentas esto por ahí la gente se vuelve loca porque es una verdad incómoda, no suena bien y prefieren inventarse películas para justificar sus malas decisiones.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> yo creo que la gente no es consciente. No les llega para eso, no les da. El que vive bien por supuesto que no lo entiende, porque no lo vive. Y el que lo vive, el pobre, normalmente esta embotado mentalmente, no se como llamarlo, no le llega, no se que pasa. Pero el fondo de la cuestión, para mí, no es ''madurar'' madurar es un eufemismo para tener libertad sexual. Lo que se busca es tener tu libertad sexual, tu espacio, tu picadero, no hacer las cosas delante de tus padres. A los casapapis nos ocurre que nos da verguenza nuestra condición y no salimos con nadie, eso si eres una persona con dos dedos de luces, luego estan los que en cualquier lado le dan, y no se averguenzan de sí ni se evalúan. Pero hay una gran renuncia detrás del casapapismo y es esta. Otra gran reflexion sería, estas dispuesto a ser un esclavo por el sexo? y ya cada uno debe valorar.




Ser casapapi con 30 o 40 tiene delito

Pero remar por 1000 o 1300€ para resultar más interesante para las mujeres y poder pagar un piso para ver si te follas alguna mujer es de tontos. Pero hay quien lo hace


----------



## Bizarroff (19 May 2022)

Ni casapapi ni pagar alquiler/hipoteca, anda que no hay tías por ahí viviendo en el piso del ex-marido o en algún piso que era de sus abuelos. Ahí hay que meter la cabeza y a vivir del cuento.

Estuve liado con una que estaba viviendo en un chalet propiedad de su ex, como tenía la custodia de la hija pues tenía la vivienda para ella y allí me pegue una buena temporada. Está me cazó liándome con la asistenta colombiana y me tiró a la calle, me fui a vivir con la asistenta a un pisito que tenía alquilado y al tiempo esta me tiró a la calle porque intente ventilarme a su hija. Y otra vez a vivir a casa de mi tía, hasta que me lie con una catalana y me pegué unos años viviendo a su costa en una casa que era propiedad de sus padres en Castelldefells.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Está derroido joder y eso que esa foto es de 2018



Está como quiere estar. Se ha pasado la vida viviendo de su físico, ya tiene pasta, y ha decidido que pasa de seguir manteniendo el físico. Eso es libertad. Lo otro es ser un esclavo.


----------



## Fargo (19 May 2022)

Seguid remando, cabrones.
Hoy de 14 a 23, a veces sueño con atracar un banco.


----------



## Fargo (19 May 2022)

Una frase cojonuda para los que tengáis jefes hijos de puta.
Si no les ponéis límites, cada vez os exprimirán más.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> nada nada lo mejor es traerse un buen extranjero para españistán, a ser posible de los que tengan rentitas o trabajo remoto, pero no suelo compartir mi plan maestro, pues si las españolas empiezan a arrastrarse masivamente por extranjeros, acabaremos siendo mal vistas y mal valoradas como las tailandesas. Si, así está el patio. Por ahora no tienen tan mal concepto de nosotras,solo que somos mas tradicionales y fieles por ser un pais mas atrasado. Que cada palo aguante su vela, para algo me he formado yo y se ingles, ya que no puedo trabajar pues tengo derecho a un remero premium.



Pensaba eras un tio.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> tiene razón ese remero fracasado. Tengo que encontrar un hombre. Pero siendo casapapista y pobre no puedo seducir en condiciones. En el mercado actual la mujer debe dar tanto o mas que el hombre. Por lo tanto, debo remar si quiero conseguir algo. Huelo el asco de los hombres cuando escuchan que no remo.



Qué has estudiado?


----------



## Bizarroff (19 May 2022)

1000€ ya era una mierda a finales del siglo pasado


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> 1000€ ya era una mierda a finales del siglo pasado



Asi es

166000 pesetas era un sueldo normal en 1997/98 

Con todo mucho más barato..
Con ese sueldo podias comprarte una segunda residencia incluso.

En 2022 y aún pagando lo mismo... pero ahora lo.mismo no da para casi nada

No HAY que olvidar que el 40% de lo que te pagan se lo lleva el Estado...


----------



## Fargo (20 May 2022)

Bien hecho, ánimo y suerte.
Ánimo también a los que estéis solicitando paguitas, hay que asfixiar a la bestia para que reviente todo y vosotros estáis contribuyendo directamente.
Yo quiero un Mad max, hasta que llegue ese momento lo mejor es estar en el bando ganador: paguiteros, jubilados, funcis.
Cualquier otra cosa en España es hacer el gilipollas.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

y encima sin follar en el curro que lo s eme lo ha dcicho el cni


----------



## Matriz_81 (20 May 2022)

Hay currelas en peor situación:


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seguid remando, cabrones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064233



Pero si tu también remas ...

Venga ya queda menos, un spring final, un último esfuerzo , que es viernes y teneis el ansiado fin de semana por delante para catar un poco de coñito y echar un polvo guarro o dos con la parienta, y reponer fuerzas para el lunes empezar con alegria y coger el remo con satisfación asi los látigazos del jefe se llevan mejor...


----------



## Fargo (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero si tu también remas ...
> 
> Venga ya queda menos, un spring final, un último esfuerzo , que es viernes y teneis el ansiado fin de semana por delante para catar un poco de coñito y echar un polvo guarro o dos con la parienta, y reponer fuerzas para el lunes empezar con alegria y coger el remo con satisfación asi los látigazos del jefe se llevan mejor...



Solo tengo un fin de semana libre al mes, follo menos que el forero Desesperanzado y hoy salgo de la galera a las 23.
Superad mi derroición, betillas.
Os meto una llorera en el hombro que os dejo tristes medio año.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo tengo un fin de semana libre al mes, *follo menos que el forero Desesperanzad*o y hoy salgo de la galera a las 23.
> Superad mi derroición, betillas.
> Os meto una llorera en el hombro que os dejo tristes medio año.




Seguro que a mi no me superas , es imposible que lleves más tiempo sin follar que yo

Ánimos


----------



## Fargo (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Seguro que a mi no me superas , es imposible que lleves más tiempo sin follar que yo
> 
> Ánimos



Mira betilla, llevo tanto tiempo sin follar que si volviera a follar tendría que ver una porno antes para recordar como se hacía.
Te meto una llorera en el hombro que te dejo triste medio año.


----------



## Fargo (20 May 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación




Eso es un asco. 

Lo normal es remar y saber que tienes un pussy calentito y jugoso esperándote a que la metas...aunque sea el fin de semana.

TODO lo demás es hacerse trampas al solitario .


----------



## bizc8 borracho (20 May 2022)

Vivir en McDonald's: cuando un local de comida rápida se convierte en tu hogar


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mira betilla, llevo tanto tiempo sin follar que si volviera a follar tendría que ver una porno antes para recordar como se hacía.
> Te meto una llorera en el hombro que te dejo triste medio año.


----------



## Fargo (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso es un asco.
> 
> Lo normal es remar y saber que tienes un pussy calentito y jugoso esperándote a que la metas...aunque sea el fin de semana.
> 
> TODO lo demás es hacerse trampas al solitario .



Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo mientras estamos en la galera...


----------



## Mentalharm (20 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



La gente aguanta esa mierda porque tienen una familia que sacar adelante, aunque luego te hagan la viogen y te dejen en calzoncillos, pero mientras tanto ese ideal como objetivo de vida mueve el mundo. Si no lo tienes, no encuentras el sentido de las cosas y se convierte todo en un infierno


----------



## Fargo (20 May 2022)

Remad, cabrones. Hoy de 14 a 23.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> La gente aguanta esa mierda porque tienen una familia que sacar adelante, aunque luego te hagan la viogen y te dejen en calzoncillos, pero mientras tanto ese ideal como objetivo de vida mueve el mundo. Si no lo tienes, no encuentras el sentido de las cosas y se convierte todo en un infierno




Es asi tal cual.

El remo lleva implícito sacar una familia adelante o una mujer que te espera en casa.

En R.Dominicana o USA no conciben que a los 30 años aún haya hijos con los padres, alli como máximo a los 18 se van de casa y viven su vida, consideran que llegados a una edad eres una carga para tus padres. ( y tienen razón)..

eso si en estos paises TODOS se largan con sus novias o mujeres y casi con un contrato bajo el brazo ( el desempleo es residual)

En España tenemos dos problemas GORDOS :nuncafollismo y desempleo o trabajos muy basura y claro asi no hay plan de vida que valga.


----------



## circodelia2 (20 May 2022)

Remad llorones que podría ser peor si la prota de vuestra vida, una noche venis derroidos de la galera y os dice: sientate tenemos que hablar, no eres tú soy yo... 
....


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo mientras estamos en la galera...




Tremenda jeniffer connelly


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En España tenemos dos problemas GORDOS :nuncafollismo y desempleo o trabajos muy basura y claro asi no hay plan de vida que valga



Hay mucha gente así, y es una situación muy peligrosa.
Os explico por qué:
Cuando no te contrata nadie acabas aceptando el primer curro que te salga, aunque sea una mierda con unas pésimas condiciones laborales, y sigues en él por temor a quedarte sin nada.
Exactamente igual que con las mujeres, cuanta mierda tragan algunos por temor a quedarse solos...


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Remad llorones que podría ser peor si la prota de vuestra vida, una noche venis derroidos de la galera y os dice: sientate tenemos que hablar, no eres tú soy yo...



Esto ya me ha ocurrido a mí, por eso estoy soltero.
Muchos nuncafollistas vienen de relaciones largas.
Sinceramente, a mí ya me da igual que las tías me dejen.
Crecer es aprender a despedirse, y yo a estas alturas de mi vida me despido de puta madre.
Sé lo que soy, conozco la naturaleza de las mujeres, sé que su naturaleza es indomable y tienden a la infidelidad.
A partir de ahí, ùltimamente lo que me gustaría es tener alguna aventura, un romance fugaz con una chortina fuera del curro.
Me gusta pensar que no estoy tan derroído y aunque el tema de las mujeres está muy jodido en este país, no pierdo la esperanza.
Igual un día me cuadra y una jovencita como esta me dice de montar...en bici, "guiño, guiño".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 May 2022)

Yo amago últimamente mucho la suelta de remo, vivo en casa de mi parienta y la semana pasada me han dado mis viejos 22000 euros porque les pidió eso mi hermana... más los ahorros...

Me voy a echar unas plays, que me quitáis las ganas de vivir... aunque es verdad, lo más importante en la vida es el tiempo para uno mismo.

Tengo un hijo y la verdad, quiero que sea feliz, me suda la polla su aporte a la sociedad y que cotice.


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Estimados remeros, he dado con una fórmula para llevar mejor mis turnos de mierda y llevo unos días poniéndola en práctica, de momento ha funcionado cojonudamente.
Paso a contarla por si le sirve a alguno:
*Consiste en tomarte el trabajo a risa, descojonarte cuando lo haces mal y los jefecillos vienen a echarte la bronca indignados.*
Recordáis en el instituto cuando los alumnos cafres presumían cuando los llamaban al despacho del director?
Pues esa es la actitud de la que hablo.
Voy a liarla GORDA los meses que me queden ahí, si me echan mejor y si no me echan van a caer algunas risas.
Contaré mis fechorías a los demás compañeros, incluso a los trepas chivatos lameculos hijos de puta.
Les dejaré vivir para que tomen notan y vayan a contar mis hazañas a los jefes.
Pd: A los empresaurios y defensores de la empresa y el trabajo duro que habéis escrito en el hilo, me podéis comer los huevos por debajo.


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Qué bien viven algunos.


----------



## Pichorrica (21 May 2022)

Ayer tuve una entrevista y bueno, ya me ha pasado más veces, por lo que ya ni me preparo las entrevistas.

Me citan para una entrevista por Skype, que mi perfil encaja con lo que buscan.
Empezamos la entrevista, tras 30 minutos en donde me explican lo maravillosa que es la empresa, lo ultraespecializados que están, el alto grado de compañerismo, cuando ya empiezo a contar un poco mi experiencia me cogen y me dicen que no soy el perfil que buscan  

Y yo dije "bueno, si no habeis tardado ni 5 minutos en saber que por mi CV no es lo que buscáis, para qué me haceis perder el tiempo?"

Sus caras:


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Me citan para una entrevista por Skype, que mi perfil encaja con lo que buscan.
> Empezamos la entrevista, tras 30 minutos en donde me explican lo maravillosa que es la empresa, lo ultraespecializados que están, el alto grado de compañerismo, cuando ya empiezo a contar un poco mi experiencia me cogen y me dicen que no soy el perfil que buscan



Mejor para ti, la falta de empatía no la tienen solo con los que están buscando trabajo, también la tienen con los que trabajan en su galera.


----------



## Euron G. (21 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> el nivel de atrapamiento de la gente es brutal, se agarran al remo como si se les fuera la vida jajjajajajajaja



Más bien de entrampamiento, la gente está endeudada hasta las cejas, solo para que su puto vecino de mierda vea que tiene un BMW SUV, encima hecho con plástico de botellas de agua.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimados remeros, he dado con una fórmula para llevar mejor mis turnos de mierda y llevo unos días poniéndola en práctica, de momento ha funcionado cojonudamente.
> Paso a contarla por si le sirve a alguno:
> *Consiste en tomarte el trabajo a risa, descojonarte cuando lo haces mal y los jefecillos vienen a echarte la bronca indignados.*
> Recordáis en el instituto cuando los alumnos cafres presumían cuando los llamaban al despacho del director?
> ...



Yo lo que estoy haciendo es rebajando la intensidad del curro... trabajo, pero desde luego no voy con la lengua afuera....
Resultado: LLego el 50% menos cansado y con menos dolores.

Si les gusta bien, si no que me echen.

Y hay una operativa que hago, que antes la hacia en menos tiempo pero con más dolores. Y ahora la hago en el doble de tiempo, con microdescansos para relajar la espalda y con menos dolores, pero llego a tiempo a hacerla. Si un día me ve el responsable y me dice: No me gusta que hagas eso asi.... está será mi respuesta: La hago asi, porque hecha como tú quieres me produce malestar, si no te gusta como la hago, coges y te buscas a otro idiota que te la haga.

Según tengo entendido, el despido disciplinario te permite coger paro aunque no indemnización por despido.... yo no lo voy a forzar.... pero si por casualidad... surge.....  me dejaré llevar.

A tomar por culo ya hombre!!!


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy haciendo es rebajando la intensidad del curro... trabajo, pero desde luego no voy con la lengua afuera....
> Resultado: LLego el 50% menos cansado y con menos dolores.
> *Si les gusta bien, si no que me echen.*


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

La empresa privada no siente pena por nadie, tienden a abusar del buenazo que se queda a hacer horas extras y hace el trabajo de dos personas.
Esto lo he visto yo en mi trabajo, incluyendo los comentarios por detrás partiéndose de risa con otros jefecillos del pobre diablo que dice a todo que sí.


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Esta es la actitud que se merecen los empresaurios de la privada, no quitaría ni una coma.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Sólo estoy troleando con mi multi, verdad "monjita freelance"??????



Coño, citame, que lo he visto de casualidad


----------



## 11kjuan (21 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer tuve una entrevista y bueno, ya me ha pasado más veces, por lo que ya ni me preparo las entrevistas.
> 
> Me citan para una entrevista por Skype, que mi perfil encaja con lo que buscan.
> Empezamos la entrevista, tras 30 minutos en donde me explican lo maravillosa que es la empresa, lo ultraespecializados que están, el alto grado de compañerismo, cuando ya empiezo a contar un poco mi experiencia me cogen y me dicen que no soy el perfil que buscan
> ...



Que hijos de puta, no tiene otro nombre.


----------



## Matriz_81 (21 May 2022)

Te aconsejo la fórmula de la felicidad. Si ya la sabes. Comportarte como un crío indómito. Zipizapecismo manda. El sistema y la suciedad quiere que te lo tomes en serio. Hoy estás ahí y mañana allá. Trabajo de comercial y a veces es tedioso, duro. Pero en otras te permite reírte sutil y educadamente de absurdos convencionalismos sociales. Me lo suelo pasar teta.

No les des el placer de sentirte afectado por sus mierdas.


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Te aconsejo la fórmula de la felicidad. Si ya la sabes. Comportarte como un crío indómito. Zipizapecismo manda. El sistema y la suciedad quiere que te lo tomes en serio. Hoy estás ahí y mañana allá. Trabajo de comercial y a veces es tedioso, duro. Pero en otras te permite reírte sutil y educadamente de absurdos convencionalismos sociales. Me lo suelo pasar teta.
> 
> No les des el placer de sentirte afectado por sus mierdas.



Dime una peli donde el protagonista se comporte así, para que veamos lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Matriz_81 (21 May 2022)

Incluso el infame Bardem nos mostrará el camino. Esto no es zipizapecismo, aunque seguro te inspirará.


----------



## Barspin (21 May 2022)

Otra multa señores. Algo me dice que van a ir siendo las últimas.

Autorización ZBE de 7:00 mañana a 11:00 durante todo 2022, renovado en Septiembre 2021.

Multa Febrero 2022 zona ZBE 9:26 horas de la mañana.

Quiero pensar que a alguna funcicharo se le ha ido la pinza y el café se le ha alargado más de dos horas, me tocará llamar el lunes a primera hora antes de que colapsen las líneas por inutilidad y consultarlo.

En serio señores, cada papeleta va sumando para liquidar todo a finales de este año y que reme su puta madre. Yo ya estoy cansado de mantener a toda esta morralla con mis riñones.


----------



## Fargo (21 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> En serio señores, cada papeleta va sumando para liquidar todo a finales de este año y que reme su puta madre. Yo ya estoy cansado de mantener a toda esta morralla con mis riñones.



Remar deslomándose ya no tiene sentido.
Y para los que no tenemos mujer ni hijos que mantener, menos aún.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Podéis remar para mantener a esta, lo más triste es que no le faltarán candidatos.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Gran película, aunque el libro es todavía mejor.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Este crack no podía faltar en el hilo, tremendo la tranquilidad con la que responde:
"Búsquese un trabajo, Levowsky!"


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Clooney recomendando meterse a cocinero, este no ha trabajado en su vida en una cocina minúscula con estrés, gritos y olor a fritanga.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Soy el profeta Fargo:
"Oh, estimados remeros! Dejad el remo y escapad de las galeras los que podáis!"
Yo estoy en ello, sigo ahorrando para ponerme a estudiar una opo a tiempo completo y pasarme al bando ganador:
Paguitero, funci o jubilado.
El resto de opciones es hacer el gilipollas en este país, remando con malos horarios por un cuenco de arroz.
Os animo a todos a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

España, 2022. 
Amigos, lo que pasa en este país no se ve ni en las películas.


----------



## MUGALARI (22 May 2022)

Y el Borbon entrando por la puerta grande. Pais de borregos.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Y el Borbon entrando por la puerta grande. Pais de borregos.



Pidió disculpas por matar elefantes, pero no ha pedido disculpas por robar a manos llenas.
Si robamos nosotros lo que ha robado este nos meten en la jaula y tiran la llave.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Soy el profeta Fargo:
> "Oh, estimados remeros! Dejad el remo y escapad de las galeras los que podáis!"
> Yo estoy en ello, sigo ahorrando para ponerme a estudiar una opo a tiempo completo y pasarme al bando ganador:
> Paguitero, funci o jubilado.
> ...



Y si alguna vez pasas al lado funci te darás cuenta que mejorarás en que tendrás un horario, pero en nada más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> jajajaja hoy de meeting con los socios, me descojonaba de un remero que tengo en mi empresa, que va escribiendo mensajitos en un foro de perdedores con el nombre de fargo, menuda escoria. Me meo de risa de como suplica por un mendrugo de pan, me siento poderoso jajaja me lo he pasado bien de copitas hoy jeje a ese ya lo tengo kemado ya mismo me llegan nueva remesa de remeros de mierda para putear a pelo, me duran poco se queman y hay que ir reponiendo, pero me sale baratito. Con los daddys apostando a ver a kien le duran menos los remeros jajajaj con todo bien duchadito y comido como a mi me gusta, se lanza como un lobo a por los caramelos de mi escritorio jajajajaja muerto de hambre con todo me da miedo que se me acerque, el ahi abajo y yo aki pq me vaya a pegar algo me dan miedo los pobres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ayer tuve una entrevista y bueno, ya me ha pasado más veces, por lo que ya ni me preparo las entrevistas.
> 
> Me citan para una entrevista por Skype, que mi perfil encaja con lo que buscan.
> Empezamos la entrevista, tras 30 minutos en donde me explican lo maravillosa que es la empresa, lo ultraespecializados que están, el alto grado de compañerismo, cuando ya empiezo a contar un poco mi experiencia me cogen y me dicen que no soy el perfil que buscan
> ...



Hace 20 años, estando en proceso de convertirme en funci, me daba por enviar curriculums y hacer entrevistas, pero ahora ya con ganas solo de cachondearme. No preparaba nada. Cuando lo ves sin esa tensión te das cuenta de la estafa que es todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es asi tal cual.
> 
> El remo lleva implícito sacar una familia adelante o una mujer que te espera en casa.
> 
> ...



Pues la mayoría tienen que estar muy escondidos porque miro a mi alrededor y solo veo gente viviendo de putísima madre y con un ritmo de vida que yo no me puedo permitir ni en 10 vidas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es asi tal cual.
> 
> El remo lleva implícito sacar una familia adelante o una mujer que te espera en casa.
> 
> ...



Y en Europa también. En España hemos abrazado la estupidez de la adolescencia eterna, y súmale un mercado de trabajo ridículo y unas mujeres que te van a joder la vida en cuanto puedan.


----------



## Murray's (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en Europa también. En España hemos abrazado la estupidez de la adolescencia eterna, y súmale un mercado de trabajo ridículo y unas mujeres que te van a joder la vida en cuanto puedan.



Eso si con suerte no te ponen los cuernos antes de la boda o planeeis algo....

Mejor buscar mujeres en otros caladeros


----------



## Murray's (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pidió disculpas por matar elefantes, pero no ha pedido disculpas por robar a manos llenas.
> Si robamos nosotros lo que ha robado este nos meten en la jaula y tiran la llave.




Un señor que ha tocado el cielo gracias a los españoles que se han/ nos hemos dejado que nos roben, la culpa no la tiene él sino nosotros por dejarle.

El problema este es un pais de bares y ahi los españoles ahogan sus penas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Hay currelas en peor situación:



Me ha recordado a mi última empresa privada, donde comprendí lo que es realmente la empresa privada:vender, vender, vender....solo importa el dinero.
Por cierto, qué malos son los actores, y del principal, como no, de los típicos actores progres que salen en todas las pelis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso si con suerte no te ponen los cuernos antes de la boda o planeeis algo....
> 
> Mejor buscar mujeres en otros caladeros



No hace falta que sea antes. Te los puede poner cuando ella quiera, porque no tiene nada que perder. Las leyes y la suciedad están a su favor y tú eres el mierdecilla al que hay que exterminar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo tengo un fin de semana libre al mes, follo menos que el forero Desesperanzado y hoy salgo de la galera a las 23.
> Superad mi derroición, betillas.
> Os meto una llorera en el hombro que os dejo tristes medio año.



Algunos nacimos estrellados. Si os contara yo mi historia no podríais soportarlo. En este floro nos juntamos mucha gente que podríamos escribir enciclopedias con nuestras vidas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Vivir en McDonald's: cuando un local de comida rápida se convierte en tu hogar



Y hablamos de un país donde es fácil encontrar trabajo y los sueldos no son tan miserables. Lo único "bueno" de España es el puto calor que hace no te mueras de frío.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064291



Ese ha follado más en su vida que todo el floro junto en 100 vidas.


----------



## Pichorrica (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace 20 años, estando en proceso de convertirme en funci, me daba por enviar curriculums y hacer entrevistas, pero ahora ya con ganas solo de cachondearme. No preparaba nada. Cuando lo ves sin esa tensión te das cuenta de la estafa que es todo.



Es una estafa y realmente nada depende de tí.

De que me sirve prepararme una entrevista para trabajar en una empresa de química analítica si después sólo quieren gente con experiencia en sólo 1 técnica analítica? 

Y ojo, no es que no tenga experiencia en dicho campo, pero precisamente en esa técnica pues no, más que nada porque hay 4 gatos con experiencia en dicha técnica.

Yo tras ver sus caras de    cogí y cerré la ventana de la entrevista


----------



## Murray's (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hace falta que sea antes. Te los puede poner cuando ella quiera, porque no tiene nada que perder. Las leyes y la suciedad están a su favor y tú eres el mierdecilla al que hay que exterminar.




Le veo un hombre maduro y con experiencia..

Por qué da tanto asco España siendo un pais rico y bonito??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo mientras estamos en la galera...



La Connelly es Deluxe. A esa solo te la follas si tienes en la cuenta millones de euros.

Es curioso porque a ese vídeo se le ponen muchas músicas:



A la Connelly en los 80 se la folló todo cristo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> La gente aguanta esa mierda porque tienen una familia que sacar adelante, aunque luego te hagan la viogen y te dejen en calzoncillos, pero mientras tanto ese ideal como objetivo de vida mueve el mundo. Si no lo tienes, no encuentras el sentido de las cosas y se convierte todo en un infierno



Y si lo tienes también. Todo cristo se pregunta qué está haciendo con su vida. Los casados se preguntan todos los días qué hacen con su trabajo, con la pedorra con la que viven, con los hijos,...


----------



## t_chip (22 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059989
> 
> 
> 
> La gente está hartisima de remar



?Han votado todos los de tu escalera y con eso has sacado los resultados? 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mentalharm (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y si lo tienes también. Todo cristo se pregunta qué está haciendo con su vida. Los casados se preguntan todos los días qué hacen con su trabajo, con la pedorra con la que viven, con los hijos,...



Supongo que muchos también. Pero yo hablo desde mi experiencia en este caso. Es un infierno


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Le veo un hombre maduro y con experiencia..
> 
> Por qué da tanto asco España siendo un pais rico y bonito??



Este es un buen país para vivir si tienes dinero o estás bien colocado.
Mira estos lo felices que son:


----------



## Murray's (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este es un buen país para vivir si tienes dinero o estás bien colocado.
> Mira estos lo felices que son:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066788




Casa en Marbella manda








Sansenxo manda







Villa en sansenxo manda betillas








Con 1000€ nunca tendreis NADA


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *Todo cristo se pregunta qué está haciendo con su vida. *Los casados se preguntan todos los días qué hacen con su trabajo, con la pedorra con la que viven, con los hijos,...



No es mi impresión, muchos se refugian en todo tipo de actividades para no pensar: las solteras y los alfas se dedican a cuidar su apariencia, el carrusel y salir de fiesta, los padres viven dedicados a sus hijos pequeños o hablar del tema con otros padres remeros, los nuncafollistas que se echaron novia se dedican a mantener viva esa relación gastando tiempo y dinero....
Pocos remeros se dedican a pensar sobre su vida, seguramente porque cuando lo han hecho se deprimen, así que se dedican al "carpe diem", y al día siguiente otra vez a la galera.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Durante mucho tiempo estuve reflexionando sobre por qué mis compañeros remeros no intentaban ahorrar como yo para escapar de la carrera de la rata y no verse obligados a remar 40 años seguidos en una galera.
Esta es mi teoría de por qué se cipotecan, tienen hijos con un sueldo irrisorio, hacen viajes carísimos y se compran coches nuevos a plazos aunque estén cobrando un cuenco de arroz:
*Saben que están jodidos y no van a salir de esa situación, así que les da igual estar jodidos y endeudados.*
Os aseguro que he intentado buscar otra explicación pero no la encuentro, si alguien tiene otra teoría de por qué la gente gasta mucho más de lo que ingresa que la cuente.


----------



## Mentalharm (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo estuve reflexionando sobre por qué mis compañeros remeros no intentaban ahorrar como yo para escapar de la carrera de la rata y no verse obligados a remar 40 años seguidos en una galera.
> Esta es mi teoría de por qué se cipotecan, tienen hijos con un sueldo irrisorio, hacen viajes carísimos y se compran coches nuevos a plazos aunque estén cobrando un cuenco de arroz:
> _Saben que están jodidos y no van a salir de esa situación, así que les da igual estar jodidos y endeudados._
> Os aseguro que he intentado buscar otra explicación pero no la encuentro, si alguien tiene otra teoría de por qué la gente gasta mucho más de lo que ingresa que la cuente.



Porque saben que morirán pobres así que al menos "disfrutan" de la vida endeudándose hasta las cejas


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Audio real de una fábrica de Renault en Palencia.
A los jefazos les gusta poner encargadillos farloperos a cargo para que traten como perros a los empleados y les obliguen a trabajar más rápido, haciendo un operario el trabajo de dos personas.
Por supuesto, si la producción no llega al nivel óptimo la culpa es del trabajador, no de la empresa que no contrata más personal.
El audio no tiene desperdicio, aquí lo tenéis:


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1067004



Las entradas para el cine es una cosa que no necesitamos


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las entradas para el cine es una cosa que no necesitamos



Me la compré en dvd. La guardo como si de una obra de arte se tratara.
Y sí, necesito verla cada cierto tiempo.
Gran película de 1999, si la estrenaran hoy habrían metido la tijera en varias escenas y ponen un negro a hacer el personaje de Brad Pitt.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> De que me sirve prepararme una entrevista para trabajar en una empresa de química analítica si después sólo quieren gente con experiencia en sólo 1 técnica analítica?
> 
> Y ojo, no es que no tenga experiencia en dicho campo, pero precisamente en esa técnica pues no, más que nada porque hay 4 gatos con experiencia en dicha técnica.
> 
> Yo tras ver sus caras de    cogí y cerré la ventana de la entrevista



Al menos la entrevista fue online y te ahorraste el desplazamiento a ese lodazal.
Cuando veais que una entrevista de trabajo no os convence lo mejor es ponerle cachondeo al asunto antes de coger la puerta:


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Esto es de lo que hay que escapar, la cipoteca y el pago del coche a plazos suelen ser las mayores deudas del remero.
Conozco casos que incluso financian los viajes, increíble pero cierto.


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Mujica se inspira claramente en Séneca para sus perlas.


----------



## sikBCN (22 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



El tema es que si tienes hijos ya no te queda otra...por eso aguantan,por los hijos.

Sin hijos es absurdo trabajar más de la cuenta, yo con 31 años ya dejé de cotizar... No tiene sentido, es perder los mejores años de tu vida y para que? Si no tienes descendência para que coño quieres tanto dinero... Me dedico a viajar por el mundo y España y me lo paso de pm!! Que remen los caraPadres!!!


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Sin hijos es absurdo trabajar más de la cuenta, yo con 31 años ya dejé de cotizar... No tiene sentido, es perder los mejores años de tu vida y para que? Si no tienes descendência para que coño quieres tanto dinero... Me dedico a viajar por el mundo y España y me lo paso de pm!! *Que remen los caraPadres!!!*


----------



## Fargo (22 May 2022)

Joder, no me acordaba del gran Bukowski...
Recomiendo encarecidamente el libro _Factótum_ de este autor, es un libro sobre su etapa de juventud en todo tipo de galeras (luego se hizo funcionario de Correos, y luego ya ganaba demasiado dinero con sus libros como para vivir de ello).


----------



## Jevitronka (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me la compré en dvd. La guardo como si de una obra de arte se tratara.
> Y sí, necesito verla cada cierto tiempo.
> Gran película de 1999, si la estrenaran hoy habrían metido la tijera en varias escenas y ponen un negro a hacer el personaje de Brad Pitt.



Es una necesidad que te has creado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es de lo que hay que escapar, la cipoteca y el pago del coche a plazos suelen ser las mayores deudas del remero.
> Conozco casos que incluso financian los viajes, increíble pero cierto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067243



Pero tampoco te libra de nada. Yo no tengo deudas, todo lo pago al contado, pero si no trabajo no como. Yo no tengo colchón ni adonde ir si no trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (23 May 2022)

Pues yo sigo pasándomelo teta en mi remo, aunque sean un poco cabrones. 

Estar encerrado en una ofi es inhumano. Ése es vuestro problema.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es una necesidad que te has creado



Intento mejorar, como tú cuando dices que el Lunes te pondrás a dieta y al final vuelves a las andadas.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Intento mejorar, como tú cuando dices que el Lunes te pondrás a dieta y al final vuelves a las andadas.



Para cuatro días que estamos me voy a poner a sufrir


----------



## Murray's (23 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para cuatro días que estamos me voy a poner a sufrir




Osea te gusta comer y no te privas de nada...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 May 2022)

*Votontos y remeros hijos de la gran puta todos*


----------



## Murray's (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tras 2 días libres que se han pasado en un suspiro mañana vuelvo a la galera, chavales.
> De 06 a 14, horarios populares.
> A las 12 no sabré ni donde estoy, me limitaré a seguir remando soñando con una vida mejor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067347




El problema es que para sobrellevar el remo, necesitas o drogas o una novia, sino ese remo no se lleva bien.


----------



## Gothaus (23 May 2022)

Y, con la inflación desbocada que hay, cuando vean que sus miserables sueldos no les dan para llegar a fin de mes, más agotamiento y más renuncia, todavía.

Natural, que la gente se canse. Entras en un sitio con unas condiciones, no te las respetan de entrada, te mantienen el sueldo congelado, te hacen truquitos de empresa con la gestoría Paco de mierda, no te suben el sueldo por más que trabajes y te esfuerces y aportes, no te pagan las horas extra y te exigen estar más tiempo que el que pone en tu contrato o te tendrás que atener a las consecuencias...

¿Y nos extraña que la gente ande quemadísima?

La gran renuncia está sucediendo. Normal. Trabajas y trabajas y ves que cada vez te da para menos, pues para qué trabajar.


----------



## Gothaus (23 May 2022)

PAPASYHUEVOSOPACO dijo:


> Ya treaemos moritos moritoooossss para k paguen paguitaaas



Lo malo es que a los moritos esos hay que pagarles por no trabajar. Ayer vi una pareja con cinco churumbeles, cinco. Y no tenían pinta de familia árabe petrolera, precisamente.

Y luego tenemos a los nacionalpagafantas, afiliados de Bocs, que contratan marrónidos para sus mares de plástico de mierda porque cobran un cuarto de lo que cobra un español.

Una maravilla.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Natural, que la gente se canse. Entras en un sitio con unas condiciones, no te las respetan de entrada, te mantienen el sueldo congelado, te hacen truquitos de empresa con la gestoría Paco de mierda, no te suben el sueldo por más que trabajes y te esfuerces y aportes, *no te pagan las horas extra y te exigen estar más tiempo que el que pone en tu contrato *o te tendrás que atener a las consecuencias...



Hace dos meses le mandé un correo a la dirección, les dije que de ahora en adelante me iba a limitar a hacer mi cómputo de 165 horas y no iba a hacer ni una hora extra más.
*Me la jugué porque me di cuenta que no tenía nada que perder y si me echaban me hacían un favor.*
De momento no me han echado, supongo que lo habrán debatido y por mi antigüedad prefieren mantenerme que jugarse una demanda por despido improcedente.
Recordemos que las horas extras son voluntarias, la empresa no puede obligarte ni despedirte por negarte a hacerlas (despido improcedente).


----------



## Gothaus (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hace casi dos meses le mandé un correo a la dirección, les dije que de ahora en adelante me iba a limitar a hacer mi cómputo de 165 horas y no iba a hacer ni una hora extra más.
> Me la jugué porque me di cuenta que no tenía nada que perder y si me echaban me hacían un favor.
> De momento sigo trabajando y ya no hago horas extras, supongo que habrán estado debatiendo y por mi antigüedad prefieren mantenerme que jugarse una demanda por despido improcedente.



Yo estuve un año y nueve meses haciendo horas a precio de puta barata sesentona de polígono cutre. Inocente de mí, pensé que mis esfuerzos y sacrificios se verían recompensados con ascensos y subidas de sueldo. Pedí un aumento de sueldo y se rieron en mi cara. A la tercera vez, dejé de hacer horas por esa mierda de precio. Y, a partir de ahí, pasé de ser un tío cojonudo, válido y trabajador a ser el malo de la empresa.

Aprendí mi lección. No más favores a las empresas. No más horas extra. No más trabajo fuera de lo especificado y no más aportaciones más allá de lo obligado.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Osea te gusta comer y no te privas de nada...



Pues claro. A este mundo no he venido a pasarlo mal


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> *Votontos y remeros hijos de la gran puta todos*



No voto y me jubilo de la privada a los 35, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.
Jubilarse de la privada MANDA
Funci o paguiterismo MANDA


----------



## Matriz_81 (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Podéis remar para mantener a esta, lo más triste es que no le faltarán candidatos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066179



Al menos es hetero, hombre.


----------



## Matriz_81 (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No voto y me jubilo de la privada a los 35, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.
> Jubilarse de la privada MANDA
> Funci o paguiterismo MANDA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068085



Sentirse y SER hijo de Dios, MANDA. Jamás encontrarás tal hilo protector en tu vida. Ni la muerte podrá contigo.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Sentirse y SER hijo de Dios, MANDA.



Si Dios fuera bueno no permitiría esto.


----------



## Matriz_81 (23 May 2022)

Somos esclavos del pecado y nos quejamos de sus consecuencias. Las religiones suponen el mayor descrédito al mensaje. La Verdad significa CONOCER quién es tu enemigo y cómo opera. Tú eres un caso más. Nada tiene sentido ajeno a Dios. Absolutamente NADA. Los prejuicios a ser catalogado de creyente pedante hacen el resto. Dios es muchísimo mayor que unos testigos de Jehová dando papelitos en la calle. 

Dios es el único que te desaconseja emparejarte con una coneja carruselera. Él quiere una virgen para ti. Sí. Una virgen en bicicleta


----------



## Matriz_81 (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también la quiero.
> Voy a decir más, y lo pongo por escrito en mi hilo multipage:
> _Si Dios me da una virgen como esta, iré a misa todos los Domingos y rezaré tres avemarías cada vez que una jovencita como esta, loquita por mí, devota y fiel hasta mi muerte me reciba en tanguita cuando llego a casa cansado del curro y me pregunte qué tal el día con ganas de que SU ÚNICO HOMBRE FARGO la bese, la empotre contra el muro de la cocina mientras ella da grititos ahogados de placer como una cervatilla en celo y me suplique al oído que me corra dentro de ella._
> Pero ya perdí la fe, hijo. Por eso camino por ahí como un alma errante, con el alma derroída por lo que tengo y lo que no tengo, lo que pudo ser y no fue, por esta joven que no degustaré en esta vida ni en la siguiente.
> ...



Ustec solicita una PROSTITUTA DE LA ATENCIÓN. Dios desea una MUJER DE VERDAD.

Hasta que no caiga en la cuenta, seguirá en el ERROR.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Y sinceramente, antes de que me recomiendes una carruselera con más km que la moto de un hippy o una Charo de mi edad con sus historias de Charo, prefiero dejarme de líos y hacerme una paja cuando noto mis huevos muy cargados.
A Charo que huye puente de plata.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Casapapismo + No remar = La auténtica salud


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Remad, cabrones.
Hay que seguir pagando la fiesta a estos vividores que no dan un palo al agua en toda la mañana.
Yo lo tengo claro, a los 35 me jubilo de la privada.
Va a romperse los riñones remando hasta los 67 su puta madre.
Conmigo no cuenten, tras años siendo explotado de sol a sol en la privada por un cuenco de arroz no me han dejado otra opción que convertirme yo también en vampiro de la teta pública y trincar yo también hasta que reviente todo.


----------



## Borroso (23 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

A ver como le digo yo a mi madre que dejo el remo.


----------



## Vaross (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también la quiero.
> Voy a decir más, y lo pongo por escrito:
> _Si Dios me diera una virgen como esta, iré a misa todos los Domingos y rezaré tres avemarías cada vez que esta jovencita, loquita por mí, devota y fiel hasta mi muerte me reciba en lencería cuando llego a casa cansado del curro y me pregunte qué tal el día con ganas de que SU HOMBRE FARGO la bese, la empotre contra el muro de la cocina mientras ella da grititos ahogados de placer como una cervatilla en celo y me suplique al oído que me corra dentro de ella._
> 
> ...



Para una joven así, espero que hayas ahorrado estos años y desaparecer de occidente un tiempo, sino paja


----------



## fachacine (23 May 2022)

Lo primero es aceptar que con Franco vivíamos mejor y que la democracia es una puta mierda. Si no empezamos aceptando eso todo lo demás es palabrería.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo primero es aceptar que con Franco vivíamos mejor y que la democracia es una puta mierda. Si no empezamos aceptando eso todo lo demás es palabrería.



El problema es que no os veo levantando el brazo, cantando el cara al sol y yendo a misa los domingos.


----------



## fachacine (23 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El problema es que no os veo levantando el brazo, cantando el cara al sol y yendo a misa los domingos.



Eso son cosas prescindibles, yo sólo quiero un líder que liquide a los psicópatas que gobiernan en las sombras, esa secta satánica que nunca aparece en los telediarios.


----------



## Poseidón (23 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo primero es aceptar que con Franco vivíamos mejor y que la democracia es una puta mierda. Si no empezamos aceptando eso todo lo demás es palabrería.



Lo primero es aceptar que Europa es un estercolero y ya.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Lo primero es aceptar que Europa es un estercolero y ya.



Tampoco la gente ayuda.
Ejemplo 

El otro día, le digo a un amigo en paro en Madrid, que le parece venir a mi pueblo, echar un par de ovejas e ir mitad a mitad.

5 horas por la mañana yo y 5 horas por la tarde el a su ritmo. Me responde que no, eso es muy sucio, que prefiere seguir echando curriculum.


----------



## Fargo (23 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Lo primero es aceptar que Europa es un estercolero



Y lo segundo es aceptar que España está a la cola de Europa en todo lo importante.
Así a bote pronto, nivel de paro espeluznante y coste de la vida muy alto en comparación a los sueldos.


----------



## Matriz_81 (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Casapapismo + No remar = La auténtica salud



La de caras de oler mierda que pone la sujeta...


----------



## jabalino (23 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Todos los trabajos cansan. Unos mas físicamente y otros mentalmente. Trabajar con gente y llevar equipos también es una puta mierda. Hace años que se debería haber reducido a 4 días de trabajo y 30 horas.



Error absoluto. Anarcocapitalismo puro y duro y acabarías siendo productivo 12 h al día sin darte cuenta, en varias disciplinas, destacando en lo que te gusta y con un grado alto de autorrealización. El problema es el socialismo de oligarquías que te pastorea. Acaba con tu carrera de la rata y verás lo que digo.


----------



## jabalino (23 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es el comunismo, amigo.
> 
> El mundo está tomando unos derroteros que no me gustan un pijo. Cada día los gobiernos se meten más en las vidas de los ciudadanos. Que si no puedes salir de casa a tales horas, que si no puedes conducir coches que quemen petroleo, que si te tienes que poner un trapo en la boca, que si te tienes que poner cachondo con los de tu mismo sexo, que si no amas a los moronegros eres el demonio, que si es bueno pagar cuantos más impuestos mejor...
> 
> Todo Occidente va de cabeza a un "comunismo light", y una de las cosas que hace el comunismo es convertir en funcionaria a toda la sociedad. Cuando todos dependamos del Estado para absolutamente todo, no podremos oponernos a que nos digan dónde tenemos que vivir, en qué tenemos que trabajar, y finalmente qué tenemos que pensar.



Totalmente de acuerdo salvo en lo de light.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo estuve reflexionando sobre por qué mis compañeros remeros no intentaban ahorrar como yo para escapar de la carrera de la rata y no verse obligados a remar 40 años seguidos en una galera.
> Esta es mi teoría de por qué se cipotecan, tienen hijos con un sueldo irrisorio, hacen viajes carísimos y se compran coches nuevos a plazos aunque estén cobrando un cuenco de arroz:
> *Saben que están jodidos y no van a salir de esa situación, así que les da igual estar jodidos y endeudados.*
> Os aseguro que he intentado buscar otra explicación pero no la encuentro, si alguien tiene otra teoría de por qué la gente gasta mucho más de lo que ingresa que la cuente.



Son gilipollas, simplemente necesitan palmaditas de la sociedad para significarse, a la gente le encanta ser ganado lanar.

Te mueres eternamente y malgastas tu vida como un esclavo que se cree libre y útil.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 May 2022)

El futuro es socialismo puro y duro.
Ya sea un comunismo o un nacional socialismo, es decir dictadura para la plebe.

Muchas veces pienso como sería para un remero vivir en la Alemania nazi o el Unión soviética de Stalin.

Duro, muy duro


----------



## 11kjuan (23 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Son gilipollas, simplemente necesitan palmaditas de la sociedad para significarse, a la gente le encanta ser ganado lanar.
> 
> Te mueres eternamente y malgastas tu vida como un esclavo que se cree libre y útil.



A mi padre los de Talgo le dieron un reloj y una palmadita en la chepa por toda una vida en galeras.

Un número, somos un número para estos judíos.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El futuro es socialismo puro y duro.
> Ya sea un comunismo o un nacional socialismo, es decir dictadura para la plebe.
> 
> Muchas veces pienso como sería para un remero vivir en la Alemania nazi o el Unión soviética de Stalin.
> ...



Durísimo vivir en la Alemania nazi...ui sii...durísimo.

solo te ha faltado decir que cocieron 6millones de panes


----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Son gilipollas, simplemente necesitan palmaditas de la sociedad para significarse, a la gente le encanta ser ganado lanar.
> 
> Te mueres eternamente y malgastas tu vida como un esclavo que se cree libre y útil.



Lo gracioso es que encima se meten con el que ahorra para escapar de la carrera de la rata en vez de derrochar.
"Vas a ser el más rico del cementerio".
Cuántas veces habré oído esa frase de mis compañeros de remo...
Dan ganas de decirle a más de uno:
"El que ahorra cuando puede, gasta cuando quiere".
"Tú no tienes deudas, las deudas te tienen a ti".
"Cuando compras algo caro no lo compras con dinero, lo compras con el tiempo de remo que te costó conseguir ese dinero".
Pero sería una pérdida de tiempo, así que me callo y no digo nada.


----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)

A remar, betillas.
Yo empiezo a las 06 para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## ShellShock (24 May 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo salvo en lo de light.



Bueno, lo de "light" va sólo porque de momento se están aguantando las ganas de meternos en un gulag y darnos plomo a los que les llevamos la contraria. Si les dejamos seguir con su plan, no tardarán mucho en llegar a eso.



Fargo dijo:


> A remar, betillas.
> Yo empiezo a las 06, para ir abriendo camino.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068552



Rememos con brío, compañeros, las charos deben tener las calles bien limpitas, los cafés preparados y los aires acondicionados funcionando para cuando lleguen a sus puestos en los ministerios, a eso de las 11:30 de la mañana. Y qué decir de nuestros queridos menas moronegros, que necesitan los parques relucientes y listos para revista para su porrete de las 12:00 justo después de desayunar. ¿Hoy no tiene planificado ningún paseo con Falcon nuestro amado líder, el guapérrimo Viruelo? Apretad los dientes y trabajad más duro, que su keroseno no se paga solo.



Fargo dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que encima se meten con el que ahorra para escapar de la carrera de la rata en vez de derrochar.
> "Vas a ser el más rico del cementerio".
> Cuántas veces habré oído esa frase de mis compañeros de remo...
> Dan ganas de decirle a más de uno:
> ...



Hablar con un español medio de finanzas responsables es peor que dar cabezazos contra una pared de granito. Mejor ni lo intentes.


----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)

Sin ser casapapi soltero es muy difícil escapar de esta rueda.
La vivienda y sus correspondientes facturas, la comida y el transporte se comerán casi todo el sueldo.
No está hecho así por casualidad, nos quieren sin un céntimo en el bolsillo para que nos veamos obligados a buscar otro remo en caso de perder el que tenemos.
Veamos cuáles son las batallas que el remero que no quiera remar DESLOMÁNDOSE DE SOL A SOL HASTA LOS 67 AÑOS debe intentar ganar:
*Batalla 1: dejar de remar para siempre. *
Muy difícil ganarla sin familiares adinerados o paguita.
Habría que ahorrar bastante dinero o ser un gran inversor cuyas inversiones le renten lo suficiente para no necesitar ingresos de remo.
*Batalla 2: ser tú el que se saque la PLACITA. *
Ya que no puedes librarte de remar elegir un buen remo en la pública.
Lo más importante es que no tendrás que deslomarte para no perder tu trabajo, y los buenos horarios te permitirán hacer vida por la tarde cuando sales del curro.







Todos conocemos a algún amigo que no rema, no busca trabajo y le va bien en esa situación.
El 99% son casapapis solteros mantenidos por sus padres.
Sus padres les dan alojamiento, comida y una paguita para sus caprichos.
Y me parece bien si tienen buena relación con sus padres y no suponen una molestia económica para ellos, que tendrán buenos sueldos, buenas pensiones o un gran patrimonio.
En caso contrario, el "pájaro libre" se verá obligado por sus padres a remar de lo que sea cayendo también en la rueda.


----------



## gester (24 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad, cabrones. Hoy de 14 a 23.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064356



Este barco no es español. Si fuera de aquí, habría 1 remando y 3 chillando.


----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)

Esto es lo que mueve los hilos, la carencia de ingresos para pagar alojamiento, comida y caprichos.
El mal menor? Sacarse LA PLACITA, tendrás mejores horarios y no te obligan a deslomarte bajo amenaza de despido por rendimiento o caerle mal al jefe.







El Santo Grial? LA PAGUITA, pero somos demasiado blancos para que nos den una.
Si los moronegros que están en nuestro país viven mejor que nosotros porque cobran El Santo Grial, se dice y no pasa nada porque las verdades hay que enfrentarlas de cara.


----------



## Glubusco (24 May 2022)

El ser humano moderno ha sido educado para ser esclavo, por eso todo el mundo ve normal remar y que le roben con impuestos


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que mueve los hilos, la carencia de ingresos para pagar alojamiento, comida y caprichos.
> Las élites nos obligan a buscar trabajo y aceptar horarios de sol a sol en galeras con gentuza tironucable por un cuenco de arroz. Al día siguiente lo mismo, el sueldo no da para casi nada en la mayoría de los casos.
> El mal menor? Hacerse funci, tendrás mejores horarios y no te obligan a deslomarte bajo amenaza de despido por rendimiento o caerle mal al jefe.
> 
> ...



Pues no tienes en cuenta la cantidad de mierda humana que hay en el funcionariado. Tendras derechos, horarios bien etc. Pero trabajaras con gente de mierda igual o más basura que la privada, y encima no los echan.


----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues no tienes en cuenta la cantidad de mierda humana que hay en el funcionariado. Tendras derechos, horarios bien etc. Pero trabajaras con gente de mierda igual o más basura que la privada, y encima no los echan.



Estar encerrado en un sitio 8 horas al día con gente de todo tipo, 40 horas a la semana, 52 semanas al año.
Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Fargo (24 May 2022)

Estáis derroídos, os gustaría soltar el remo pero tendriáis que buscar otro rápidamente.
Este hilo es un desahogo a esa DERROICIÓN que tenemos todos los remeros.


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estáis derroídos, os gustaría soltar el remo pero tendriáis que buscar otro rápidamente.
> Este hilo es un desahogo a esa DERROICIÓN que todos los remeros tenemos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069361



Y sin deudas. Dejas de trabajar y el colchón se acaba y luego no encuentras ni remo. Si no fuese así la gente cogería tiempos de descanso pero en esta mierda eso está muy mal visto.


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El Sistema no quiere que ahorres suficiente dinero para mandar el remo a tomar por saco, te pondrá todo tipo de trampas para que el cuenco de arroz que te dan por tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo te lo gastes rápido en necesidades creadas y no te saque de pobre.
> Y así todos los días hasta que te jubiles a los 67, si es que llegas vivo.
> El Sistema te premia cuando ya eres un puto viejo y estás reventado de haber estado remando 30 o 40 años, habiendo perdido la mayor parte de tu juventud y vida adulta encerrado en una galera.



A los menores de 50 y pocos ya ni eso. Remaras y cuando seas viejo te darán lo mismo que a uno que no. A ver la diferencia entre uno que haya cotizado 20 años y otro nada. Te quitan tanta pasta por no llegar a los 35 años remados que te quedas con poco más que uno de esos.


----------



## Fargo (25 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Dejas de trabajar y el colchón se acaba y luego no encuentras ni remo. Si no fuese así la gente cogería tiempos de descanso pero en esta mierda eso está muy mal visto.



Si hay que mentir en el currículum se miente sin ningún pudor.
Recordemos que estamos tratando con alimañas que enchufan a gente incapaz sin experiencia, y luego piden 1000 años de experiencia para los demás.
Si eres buen actor y no llaman para pedir referencias (nunca lo hacen) se la metes doblada y ya estás dentro.
Recomiendo apuntar en un folio todas las preguntas que la Charo de Recursos Humanos podría hacerte, y respuestas convincentes para esas preguntas.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (25 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si hay que mentir en el currículum se miente sin ningún pudor.
> Recordemos que estamos tratando con alimañas que enchufan a gente incapaz sin experiencia, y luego piden 1000 años de experiencia para los demás.
> Si eres buen actor y no llaman para pedir referencias (nunca lo hacen) se la metes doblada y ya estás dentro.
> Recomiendo apuntar en un folio todas las preguntas que la Charo de Recursos Humanos podría hacerte, y respuestas convincentes para esas preguntas.



Exacto, mentir como cabrones, y tomaros los años sabáticos que queráis, solo se vive una vez


----------



## Fargo (25 May 2022)

Hoy y mañana de 14 a 22, betillas.
Soy un pringado pero confío en jubilarme de la privada a los 35, que no está nada mal.
Estoy hasta los cojones de deslomarme de sol a sol para que otros vivan muy bien, y como yo muchos más.
Cada vez más remeros despiertan.
Que tengan cuidado los rojos con *La gran renuncia,* esto ya está empezando.
Deslomarse hasta los 67 por un cuenco de arroz que no te saca de pobre?


----------



## Fargo (25 May 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 May 2022)




----------



## gester (26 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070700



Pues el que redujo la reducción del 40% de la prestación de desempleo a los 6 meses para "incentivar" que la gente no se esperara a acabar el paro para buscar curro fue Rajoy.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 May 2022)

A las 12 tengo entrevista online.

Veremos a ver que pasa. No tengo ni nervios de la estafa tan grande que es remar


----------



## 11kjuan (26 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Durísimo vivir en la Alemania nazi...ui sii...durísimo.
> 
> solo te ha faltado decir que cocieron 6millones de panes



Seguro que en la Alemania y nazi podríamos manifestar nuestras ideas en plena libertad y armonía


----------



## 11kjuan (26 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A las 12 tengo entrevista online.
> 
> Veremos a ver que pasa. No tengo ni nervios de la estafa tan grande que es remar



Suerte


----------



## Fargo (26 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> A las 12 tengo entrevista online.
> 
> Veremos a ver que pasa. No tengo ni nervios de la estafa tan grande que es remar



Cuando uno no necesita el trabajo es cuando puede negociar mejores acuerdos, y mandarlos a la mierda si ofrecen condiciones laborales de mierda.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando uno no necesita el trabajo es cuando puede negociar mejores acuerdos, y mandarlos a la mierda si ofrecen condiciones laborales de mierda.



Si que lo necesito, pero ya no aguanto tonterias. Al final el remo uno lo tiene ya bastante gastado y no traga


----------



## OYeah (26 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Pues el que redujo la reducción del 40% de la prestación de desempleo a los 6 meses para "incentivar" que la gente no se esperara a acabar el paro para buscar curro fue Rajoy.




Pero a la vez te dicen que te "recicles", palabra que siempre me ha parecido muy divertida a partir de cierta edad y responsabilidades, sin tiempo para nada.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Seguro que en la Alemania y nazi podríamos manifestar nuestras ideas en plena libertad y armonía



El exceso de libertades crea tiranías.

Encima lo dices como si ahora pudieras enarbolar pancartaSs, vete a la puerta del WEF en Davos a protestar a ver lo que tardan en meterte preso o darte una somanta palos.

Algunos os pensáis que poder levantar una pancarta exigiendo derechos que se financiarán arrebatandole dinero o libertades a otro ciudadano, eso es libertad 

Mis derechos y mis libertades emanan de mi condición de hombre libre y del derecho natural, no necesito a ningún político comemierdas arrastrado con el pin de los hijos de puta de la agenda 2030 para que me 'dé' derechos.

Súbete la mascarilla y recuerda aplaudir a tu cacique a las 20h

talueC


----------



## Fargo (26 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> El exceso de libertades crea tiranías.
> 
> talueC


----------



## Avulense64 (26 May 2022)

La leche, el otro día me enteré que una amiga de mi hija rema 8 horas diarias, a veces más, en turno partido, con 20 años de experiencia en una gestoría, tiene un FP, por 17.000 brutos. Que si acabas de empezar y no tienes experiencia pues pase, pero joder, 20 años nada menos.

Pero es que otra es auxiliar de enfermería en una clínica privada carísima (es un psiquiátrico realmente) lidiando con gente agresiva en muchas ocasiones por 18.000 euros brutos. Al menos tiene jornada intensiva pero se come sábados domingos y festivos y apenas la pagan un poco más por día festivo (creo que 12 euros brutos).
Ambas piensan en opositar, y no me extraña. Es insostenible, no jodamos.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> El exceso de libertades crea tiranías.
> 
> talueC





Ds_84 dijo:


> El exceso de libertades crea tiranías.
> 
> Encima lo dices como si ahora pudieras enarbolar pancartaSs, vete a la puerta del WEF en Davos a protestar a ver lo que tardan en meterte preso o darte una somanta palos.
> 
> ...



Taluec payaso. Seguro que eres un jodido judío que va de liberal con la banderita de España hablando de Franco.

Por cierto ARRIBA ESPAÑA, que lo decís con la boquilla cerrada.

Luego cuando los rojos os expropian y os cortan el cuello vais llorando con el brazo en alto pidiendo liberalismo amparado por el Estado.

Judíos y liberales, que eso sois.

Como os tenía calado Don Francisco Franco Bahamonde.


----------



## Thuma Dree (26 May 2022)

Vamos a ser humillados como sociedad, desde arriba, desde las élites q gobiernan.

Podrían habernos liquidado por la fuerza, con armamento militar, con bombas nucleares, químicas...etc. pero no lo han hecho.

Prefieren humillarnos, que nos sintamos como tal, es la consigna que tienen.

Los q participamos de este sistema socioeconómico hemos desarrollado un ego materialista y ese ego va a ser sometido, escarmentado y humillado. Los vamos a vivir en nuestras carnes y si no despertamos por las buenas, lo vamos a hacer por las malas. Todos, tarde o temprano, vamos a despertar a hostias.

Todo esto lo voy escribiendo y pesando sobre la marcha, vamos, es por buscarle un sentido a todo esto, si existe tal cosa como un plan divino, ése es el plan; hacernos despertar como sea. Con despertar me refiero a abandonar nuestro ego social q es el q mantiene el sistema socioeconómico putrefacto.


...Y ahora están pisando el acelerador como nunca, primero covid y ahora va a ser una detrás de otra... por qué esa vuelta de tuerca ? El sistema socioeconómico se derrubma ante nuestros ojos cada vez a más velocidad, desde arriba es una demolición controlada pero cada vez a más velocidad.


----------



## Murray's (26 May 2022)

*Además de lo comentado hispanistán es de LOS pocos paises del mundo que pagas por trabajar. Lo cual es tremendo y deberia ser denunciada por la UE o quien sea por ello..


Si quieres llevar un negocio que funciona, ir a lo seguro, por ejemplo llevar un bar con solera o la ferreteria PACO hay que PAGAR traspaso o licencia al del bar, o ferreteria una licencia que es 20 veces más cara de lo que él pagó

más luego pagar tu cuota autónomo, irpf, gastos de agua, luz, etc...sin saber si va seguir funcionando el negocio o los ingresos que vas a tener.


¿Quieres ser autónomo o emprendedor? Paga primero, a cambio de qué? De NADA simplemente para poder hacerlo aunque el negocio no vaya bien o no ingreses un duro, hay que pagar mes a mes cuota autónomo,irpf y el iva de las facturas...


Quieres ser asalariado? De lo que te paga el empresario el Estado te expolia aprox el 40% de lo que deberias cobrar. Más luego la gasolina a 2€litro


Los jóvenes tontos no son. Ahora bien el futuro va ser terrorífico porque de algo hay que vivir y sino tienen ingresos.... todos no son paguiteros, ni los padres son ricos o van a poder hacerse funcionarios... y tampoco quieren mover el culo del pais.*


----------



## EGO (26 May 2022)

Si tuvierais media neurona no animariais tanto a No remar.

No sea que un dia se os caiga internet y no haya tecnicos.O bajeis al super y no haya comida porque no hay camioneros ni reponedores.O tengais un dolor de muelas y no haya dentistas.

Cuidad con lo que se desea.


----------



## Fargo (26 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Si tuvierais media neurona no animariais tanto a No remar.
> 
> No sea que un dia se os caiga internet y no haya tecnicos.O bajeis al super y no haya comida porque no hay camioneros ni reponedores.O tengais un dolor de muelas y no haya dentistas.
> 
> Cuidad con lo que se desea.



A los pocos que hubiera se les pagaría un dineral y la empresa los trataría de lujo para que no se vayan.
Entonces remar sí tendría un incentivo, no como ahora que te ponen horarios de sol a sol por un cuenco de arroz.


----------



## HUSH (26 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Si tuvierais media neurona no animariais tanto a No remar.
> 
> No sea que un dia se os caiga internet y no haya tecnicos.O bajeis al super y no haya comida porque no hay camioneros ni reponedores.O tengais un dolor de muelas y no haya dentistas.
> 
> Cuidad con lo que se desea.



Pero si de eso se trata la agenda 2030, no tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## EGO (26 May 2022)

¿Me podeis explicar de que vivis los que no remais?

Yo no remo porque tengo ahorros para aburrir despues de tropecientos años currando...¿pero los que no tienen ni un puto duro?

Ah si...de parasitar a los padres remeros o via alguna paguita sacada de robarle a desgraciados remeros via impuestos o multas.

Vuestro plan solo es perfecto si hay gente que os mantenga.En ningun periodo de la historia ha sucedido esto. O te buscabas la vida o te morias de hambre.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 May 2022)

Crisis: - Cascada de cierres en Junio por fin de la permanencia de las ayudas COVID.


Se viene fuerte Junio, no estoy seguro pero creo que surge de un combo de fin de algunas últimas ayudas covid, inicio devolución de los ICOs y fin de la permanencia ligada a las ayudas Covid. Desconozco si existe alguna otra causa añadida o si todas las anteriores se dan al mismo tiempo, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El gostoso (26 May 2022)

Remeritos, que vais a hacer?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estáis derroídos, os gustaría soltar el remo pero tendriáis que buscar otro rápidamente.
> Este hilo es un desahogo a esa DERROICIÓN que tenemos todos los remeros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069361



Yo no, tengo cash sano, con mi roñismo tengo para unos cuantos años, de hecho gastaría menos en el coche, que me jode reventar a kilómetros para currar y viviría mejor, ver pelis, deporte, jugar videojuegos molones, restaurar mi viejo Audi 80, contemplar a los demás viendo cómo desperdician su vida.

No tengo créditos, solo un crío.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Me podeis explicar de que vivis los que no remais?
> 
> Yo no remo porque tengo ahorros para aburrir despues de tropecientos años currando...¿pero los que no tienen ni un puto duro?
> 
> ...



El no remar está inventado hace miles de años, los esclavos en Roma, el señor feudal y los curas rascándose los huevos ... el faraón rascándose las bolas ... hacerse de Podemos y trepar...


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

60000 euros.
48000 los usaría como una autopaguita para mis caprichos y necesidades, a razón de 400 euros al mes durante 10 años.
Mis padres tienen la casa pagada y una pensión GORDA, no les molesta que viva con ellos y que los ayude con algunas tareas ya que son mayores.
12000 los dejaría como un dinero para imprevistos, incluyendo cambiar de coche por otro baratejo de mantenimiento barato para moverme por ahí.
Si en 10 años no me he sacado alguna oposición, creo que en ese tiempo habrá muchas más ofertas de teletrabajo que ahora, no me importaría un curro así.
Una cosa tengo clara, yo a los curros de pie por un cuenco de arroz no vuelvo, si ya estoy machacado a los 33 no imagino como estaré a los 43.
Joder, es que no tengo ningún incentivo para hacerlo sin mujer ni hijos que mantener.
Para qué? Remar no me va a sacar de pobre ni va a darme mujeres.
Así que para qué va a estar uno sufriendo sin necesidad horarios esclavizantes, tareas tediosas, compañeros tironucables y jefes que me riñen si no hago lo que me dicen? 
Que les folle un pez, seré pobre pero no sufriré esa mierda más tiempo del necesario.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Trabajar me parece ir a la cárcel voluntariamente x horas todos los días a hacer trabajos forzados con gentuza, tiene algo de masoquismo y poco amor propio todo este asunto.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Hoy trabajé de 14 a 22, y para qué? 
Qué he hecho hoy?
Levantarme, prepararme para ir a trabajar, hacer tareas tediosas sin sentido que ya hecho miles de veces, salir de allí a las 22 cansado por estar de pie tantas horas, hacerme la cena y ahora forear un rato mientras me entra el sueño.
Yo veo un día perdido de mi vida, así de claro.
He estado haciendo el gilipollas, si remar es de gilipollas, remar de tarde es de subnormal perdido.
Pero ya voy aprendiendo, espero que el Fargo del mañana sea un poco menos gilipollas y masoquista que el Fargo de hoy.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (27 May 2022)

¡A currar, maleantes!


----------



## opilano (27 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Ni casapapi ni pagar alquiler/hipoteca, anda que no hay tías por ahí viviendo en el piso del ex-marido o en algún piso que era de sus abuelos. Ahí hay que meter la cabeza y a vivir del cuento.
> 
> Estuve liado con una que estaba viviendo en un chalet propiedad de su ex, como tenía la custodia de la hija pues tenía la vivienda para ella y allí me pegue una buena temporada. Está me cazó liándome con la asistenta colombiana y me tiró a la calle, me fui a vivir con la asistenta a un pisito que tenía alquilado y al tiempo esta me tiró a la calle porque intente ventilarme a su hija. Y otra vez a vivir a casa de mi tía, hasta que me lie con una catalana y me pegué unos años viviendo a su costa en una casa que era propiedad de sus padres en Castelldefells.



Un emprendedor, donde los haya.


----------



## opilano (27 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Más bien de entrampamiento, la gente está endeudada hasta las cejas, solo para que su puto vecino de mierda vea que tiene un BMW SUV, encima hecho con plástico de botellas de agua.



Tal cual.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Exacto, mentir como cabrones, y tomaros los años sabáticos que queráis, solo se vive una vez



Si, pero aquí no es como en otros sitios. Dejas de trabajar y ya miran el hueco en el CV y cada vez que lo dejas más difícil es coger otro remo.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 60000 euros.
> 48000 los usaría como una autopaguita para mis caprichos y necesidades, a razón de 400 euros al mes durante 10 años.
> Mis padres tienen la casa pagada y una pensión GORDA, no les molesta que viva con ellos y que los ayude con algunas tareas ya que son mayores.
> 12000 los dejaría como un dinero para imprevistos, incluyendo cambiar de coche por otro baratejo de mantenimiento barato para moverme por ahí.
> ...



Con 60k no tienes ni para pipas. A los 40 y tantos que haces. Si me dices 300k...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Con 60k no tienes ni para pipas. A los 40 y tantos que haces. Si me dices 300k...



De casapapis en plan hippie va sobrado.


----------



## sikBCN (27 May 2022)

A veces la gente es tan subnormal que no se da cuenta de que aquí estamos de paso, la vida es para disfrutarla no para amargarse trabajando y partirse los cuernos 40 50 o 60 horas a la semana.

Está claro que sí eres un padre de familia y tienes personitas que depende de ti pues tienes que remar y partirte los cuernos por ellos.
Pero la mayoría de la gente que conozco son auténticos retardeds, incluido solteronas de +40 sin hijos,se parten los cuernos y se desloman simplemente para ir de terracita a posturear o ir a cenar el sábado y el viernes.

Vas a sus casas y ves que tienen los últimos electrodomésticos y las últimas chorradas que valen miles y miles y miles de euros y que apenas usan.

Se rompen los cuernos en plan ultra consumista para comprar cosas que no necesitan y parece que lo hacen solo para chulear a sus amigos y decirle "mira qué bien me va".

Muchos de ellos/as no tienen ni descendencia ni hijos ni nada, algunos tienen novia cansina/ mano abierta y además no le va a dar hijo porque han decidido no tener hijos, entonces pedazo de subnormal para que trabajáis tanto para consumir continuamente y no tener tiempo ni vida?

Entiendo todos aquellos remeros que tienen hijos, no les queda otra, tienen una razón para tragar mierda sin parar, pero los soplapollas solterones reventándose los cuernos para comprar ropita y chorradas para casa y no es capaz de salir de la carrera de la rata y de la rueda del cunsumismo es para darle de ostias...me alegro mucho de que estén amargados, se lo merecen por subnormales.

Cuanto menos cotizes muchísimo mejor ahorra y crea tu propia pensión no dependas del estado, cuando tengas buenos ahorros puedes mandar todo a la mierda y que remen los cara padres.

Saludos.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Con 60k no tienes ni para pipas. A los 40 y tantos que haces. Si me dices 300k...



Ni para pipas no, cuando ahorre esa cantidad tendré para 10 años de casapapi lonchafinista a razón de gastarme 400 euros todos los meses.
En vez de pedir una paguita, ME LA PONGO YO.
No sé para que quiero más dinero si mis padres pagan las facturas del hogar sin problema (pensión langostera y casa ya pagada).
No tengo novia ni hijos, y seamos realistas, la mayoría de mujeres no querrán estar con un hippy desempleado.
A los 40 lo peor que podría pasar es que tuviera que volver a las galeras, es decir, la situación en la que estoy ahora.
Hay gente que se gasta 60000 en un Mercedes, mi capricho será no tener que remar en bastante tiempo.
Os animo a ahorrar y tomaros un tiempo sabático haciendo lo que os de la gana.
Los remeros también nos merecemos un tiempo para, simplemente, disfrutar.
Las mujeres os dejarán por holgazanes, me parece correcto. Que remen ellas y los panolis que se desloman por ellas.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> A veces la gente es tan subnormal que no se da cuenta de que aquí estamos de paso, la vida es para disfrutarla no para amargarse trabajando y partirse los cuernos 40 50 o 60 horas a la semana.
> 
> Está claro que sí eres un padre de familia y tienes personitas que depende de ti pues tienes que remar y partirte los cuernos por ellos.
> Pero la mayoría de la gente que conozco son auténticos retardeds, incluido solteronas de +40 sin hijos,se parten los cuernos y se desloman simplemente para ir de terracita a posturear o ir a cenar el sábado y el viernes.
> ...



¿Crear tu pensión? Para dejar de trabajar SIN gastos como hijos y aún teniendo alojamiento no te puedes retirar con 200k o así. Necesitas mover 400k para tener una rentabilidad media de un 5% o eso es lo que estiman por aquí y los del movimiento FIRE 

Y en juntar 400k en este país... Pero qué pasa que un soltero no tiene gastos o que...

Como no tengas paguita tú no puedes dejar de trabajar a las bravas.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (27 May 2022)

chavales estoy harto de esta vida insulsa, tengo los ojos rojos de mirar tanto a la pantalla de mi ordenador, todos los días me pregunto, que hago aquí sentado tantas horas?

La vida se me pasa y solo tengo 31 años..., un saludo


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ni para pipas no, cuando ahorre esa cantidad tengo para 10 años de casapapi lonchafinista a razón de gastarme 400 euros todos los meses.
> No sé para que quiero más dinero si mis padres pagan las facturas del hogar sin problema (pensión langostera y casa ya pagada).
> No tengo novia ni hijos, y seamos realistas, la mayoría de mujeres no querrán estar con un hippy desempleado.
> A los 40 lo peor que podría pasar es que tuviera que volver a las galeras, es decir, la situación en la que estoy ahora.
> ...



Buen plan... Con 60k dejas de trabajar y vuelves 7 años después o 10 y a ver dónde porque ya puedes mentir. Tus padres pueden morir que Dios no quiera etc. y el plan a la mierda. Que me lo digas con 40 y largos (para la paga de los 52 si es que sigue) pero con 33... 

No os flipeis que mucho no remar pero con menos de 50 y tantos o mucha pasta es un sueño, porque tus padres no durarán siempre.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> chavales estoy harto de esta vida insulsa, tengo los ojos rojos de mirar tanto a la pantalla de mi ordenador, todos los días me pregunto, que hago aquí sentado tantas horas?
> 
> La vida se me pasa y solo tengo 31 años..., un saludo



Tendrás 10 o 15 años más y estarás igual. Yo también estaba hasta la poya a esa edad y antes y aquí estoy más de 10 años después. En una empresa mucho mejor pero igual.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Buen plan... Con 60k dejas de trabajar y vuelves 7 años después o 10 y a ver dónde porque ya puedes mentir. Tus padres pueden morir que Dios no quiera etc. y el plan a la mierda. Que me lo digas con 40 y largos (para la paga de los 52 si es que sigue) pero con 33...
> 
> No os flipeis que mucho no remar pero con menos de 50 y tantos o mucha pasta es un sueño, porque tus padres no durarán siempre.



Mira que eres cenizo, has tenido que irte al caso más extremo.
En caso de que mis padres murieran (ojalá me muera yo antes que ellos), el Bobierno me da el Ingreso Mínimo Vital porque cumpliría todos los requisitos:
Si no hay ningún ingreso durante un año en la casa donde estás empadronado te dan la paguita para que no la líes.
En caso contrario habría miles de vagabundos y ladrones en todas las calles, con el elevado paro estructural que tiene este país.
La gente robaría comida y entraría en los casoplones a robar, incluyendo las casas de los políticos.
El Gobierno no quiere eso, cuando les interesa sueltan la limosna rapidito.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¡A currar, maleantes!



Ahora libro dos días y me siento como un príncipe, un ciudadano de primera clase.
Y eso que no gasto casi nada, el simple hecho de ser DUEÑO Y SEÑOR de tu tiempo libre no tiene precio.
Si me tocara turno de galera solo podría remar, remar y volver a remar haciendo tareas que no me gustan.
Que les folle un pez, prefiero coger sol, echar una carrerita o irme al gym (para los que me llamáis vago).
En el curro no voy a aprender nada que no sepa ya, en mi tiempo libre con un móvil con acceso a Internet aprendo lo que quiera.
Cada día entiendo más a este señor.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Remad, cabrones.
Seguid remando.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mira que eres cenizo, has tenido que irte al caso más extremo.
> En caso de que mis padres murieran (ojalá me muera yo antes que ellos), el Bobierno me da el Ingreso Mínimo Vital porque cumpliría todos los requisitos:
> Si no hay ningún ingreso durante un año en la casa donde estás empadronado te dan la paguita para que no la líes.
> En caso contrario habría miles de vagabundos y ladrones en todas las calles, con el elevado paro estructural que tiene este país.
> ...



Entiendo y comparto tu posicion, pero os lo estais jugando todo a una carta. Yo prefiero dejar el casapapismo para cuando me falla todo, que ya me ha pasado. Una cosa es dedicarte a intentar capitalizar algo en lo que eres bueno, y otra liarse la manta a la cabeza sin saber hacer nada que puedas intercambiar el dia de mañana.

A mi juicio el riesgo del casapapismo, es casi tan elevado como casarte con una pelofrito.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mira que eres cenizo, has tenido que irte al caso más extremo.
> En caso de que mis padres murieran (ojalá me muera yo antes que ellos), el Bobierno me da el Ingreso Mínimo Vital porque cumpliría todos los requisitos:
> Si no hay ningún ingreso durante un año en la casa donde estás empadronado te dan la paguita para que no la líes.
> En caso contrario habría miles de vagabundos y ladrones en todas las calles, con el elevado paro estructural que tiene este país.
> ...



Tus cuentas son geniales... Pero tienes 30 y pocos años y si estás sano y no eres un delincuente y lo de las paguitas... Cuidado porque te puedes ver mal. Y te lo digo yo que tengo un familiar que no habrá trabajado casi en su vida con 45 años y ha cobrado eso creo pero no de continuo. 

Su vida es ir a pasear, fumar algo con el dinero que le da la madre y poco más. Aunque te diesen 400 euros y pudieses sobrevivir con eso (que no llega ni para gastos) Son muchos muchos años. Con 50 años empieza a verse distinto pero con menos... Yo dejaría ahora el remo y tengo un remo que quisieran muchos pero con menos de 50 aún con ahorros (no suficientes para dejar de trabajar) no lo veo. Complementar paga si la hay de 400 con chanchullos si.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro dos días y me siento como un príncipe, un ciudadano de primera clase.
> Y eso que no gasto casi nada, el simple hecho de ser DUEÑO Y SEÑOR de tu tiempo libre no tiene precio.
> Si me tocara turno de galera solo podría remar, remar y volver a remar haciendo tareas que no me gustan.
> Que les folle un pez, prefiero coger sol, echar una carrerita o irme al gym (para los que me llamáis vago).
> ...



Ese tipo tiene a su familia detrás. Si no iba a ir de revolucionario por los cojones. Y si tiene razón pero y qué. Que me den una paga y dejo el remo. Pero una de 400 euros con 30 y pico años o ni 50... Con eso te vuelves loco si no lo complementas con algo. Y los ahorros se acaban. Os flipais mucho.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Que me den una paga y dejo el remo. Pero una de 400 euros con 30 y pico años o ni 50... Con eso te vuelves loco si no lo complementas con algo. Y los ahorros se acaban. Os flipais mucho.



Y para qué quieres más de 400 euros teniendo alojamiento y sin tener que pagar comida ni facturas del hogar?
No te llega con 400 al mes?
Tienes hobbys caros, una novia gastona, te gusta vivir viajando por ahí como un maharajá?
Varios foreros me han preguntado respetuosamente por mi situación, y yo la he contado.
Mi plan es ahorrar para no pedirle un euro a mis padres, imagina que estoy así 8 años y se me acaba el dinero...
Pues lo peor que podría pasarme es tener que buscarme un curro de mierda, es decir, volver a la situación que tengo ahora.
Pero los 8 años de LIBERTAD TOTAL sin jefes y horarios no me los quita nadie.
A veces uno piensa en dejar el remo y por MIEDO no lo deja, aún teniendo ahorros y estando cubierto.
Que me quiten lo bailado, así lo veo yo.
Insisto, aún no he terminado de ahorrar para mi escapada del remo pero estoy en ello.


----------



## lapetus (27 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Está claro que sí eres un padre de familia y tienes personitas que depende de ti pues tienes que remar y partirte los cuernos por ellos.



Esto ¿está claro? ¡o es el comportamiento social preprogramado?
Los machos de los mamíferos se aparean y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo. Así que muy natural no es.

¿Está la sociedad occidental parasitando al hombre contra natura?

Si, ya sé que en el mundo antiguo había familias. Pero la mujer era la sirvienta y la proveedora sexual, y los niños eran mano de obra. Era una convivencia interesada.


----------



## Galvani (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y para qué quieres más de 400 euros teniendo alojamiento y sin tener que pagar comida ni facturas del hogar?
> No te llega con 400 al mes?
> Tienes hobbys caros, una novia gastona, te gusta vivir viajando por ahí como un maharajá?
> Varios foreros me han preguntado respetuosamente por mi situación, y yo la he contado.
> ...



Hombre si tu vida es tomar 4 cervezas y no tener coche ni viajar nunca etc. Vale. Porque yo tampoco gasto mucho.

Pero lo peor es cuando vuelvas a buscar algo (la renta mínima esa habrá que tener unos requisitos y no sabes si te vas a quedar tirado) a ver qué dices que has hecho esos años... 

Y además que vas a trabajar por los cojones no estando acostumbrado durante años a ello. Si me dices que tienes 50 o más bueno... Pero con 30 y pico tener ese plan por 400 euros... Tendrías que complementar con algo. Entonces si. 

Vete de ese trabajo, te tomas un descanso de meses o un año si quieres y busca que hacer. Me parece un plan como te digo para tener una edad o ya a la desesperada.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero lo peor es cuando vuelvas a buscar algo (la renta mínima esa habrá que tener unos requisitos y no sabes si te vas a quedar tirado) *a ver qué dices que has hecho esos años...*



Mentir sin ningún pudor, cómo crees que conseguí el trabajo que tengo ahora?
Si dije que había estado trabajando en Inglaterra, y no he estado en Inglaterra en mi vida...
Las Charos enchufadas de Recursos Humanos no dan para más y yo soy un actor cojonudo, las empresas que explotan a la gente por un cuenco de arroz no se merecen más que una sarta de mentiras y un rendimiento mediocre por parte del empleado.
Con el nivel de enchufismo, analfabetismo y prejuicios que hay en la empresa privada española, tengo claro que "jugando limpio" no me contratarían en ningún lado.
Os animo a mentir en el currículum para trabajos de poca cualificación, mentir y volver a mentir.
Ya tendréis tiempo de demostrar si sois rápidos aprendiendo en las primeras semanas de curro, preguntad mucho en plan majete hasta que tengáis toda la información de las tareas del puesto.
Tras un mes haciendo las mismas tareas repetitivas, sabréis lo mismo que uno que lleve ahí 5 años.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (27 May 2022)

A mi justo hoy me han despedido supuestamente sin haber hecho nada malo (según la jefa) sólo para meter a una puta charo porque tiene "más experiencia". Vez que intento remar enserio y me pasan estas cosas. Yo creo que voy a pedir ayudita y pasar de todo, va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## sikBCN (27 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto ¿está claro? ¡o es el comportamiento social preprogramado?
> Los machos de los mamíferos se aparean y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo. Así que muy natural no es.
> 
> ¿Está la sociedad occidental parasitando al hombre contra natura?
> ...



Eso ya son pajas mentales, por supuesto puedes ser un padre que pasa de todo y vivir la vida como el solteron, pero entonces no eres buen padre eres pues un mierder vividor que se la sudan sus hijos.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Me parece oportuno apuntar algo que veo todos los días en mi curro...
Cuántos remeros conocemos que ya están jodidos de por vida por culpa de una mujer?
En mi curro raro es el cuarentón que no está pasando una pensión de su cuenco de arroz.
Cuidadín con lo que hacéis por ahí, yo como follo entre poco y nada estoy a salvo.


----------



## sikBCN (27 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me parece oportuno apuntar algo que veo todos los días en mi curro...
> Cuántos remeros conocemos que ya están jodidos de por vida por culpa de una mujer?
> En mi curro raro es el cuarentón que no está pasando una pensión de su cuenco de arroz.
> Cuidadín con lo que hacéis por ahí, yo como follo entre poco y nada estoy a salvo.
> ...



El tema no es follar poco sino poner límites y cuánso ya te apretan con chorradas de compromiso,, pues pasar, al final te dan puerta desesperadas ,pero te las has follado hasta el último día.


----------



## Fargo (27 May 2022)

Las deudas impiden cualquier escapada porque los gastos fijos se incrementan con cada deuda, por eso hay que eliminar las que tengamos lo antes posible y no adquirir deudas nuevas.
Toda la mierda que enseñan a los chavales y no enseñan un concepto tan importante.
Así salen luego, comprando coche nuevo a pagar en 7 años y el zulito a 40 años.
Muchos se ponen con el agua al cuello ellos mismos por una pésima educación financiera o un mal control de sus impulsos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Poquísimos foreros del hilo han hecho autocrítica por sus malas decisiones financieras.
> Me gustaría que algùn valiente opinara con sinceridad sobre estos errores, y si ha conseguido corregirlos con los años.



Mi mala decisión financiera ha sido no haber tomado ninguna decisión financiera.
Deberia haber aprendido algo sobre inversión y sacar algo de partido a los ahorros, ahora con la inflacción
encima valen algo menos.

En fin... por lo menos se que los tengo ahi, les sacaré partido de otra forma.

Dejaré de remar en mi galera física en cuanto pueda ya que me ha surgido
un imprevisto de última hora que me impide ahora, inmediatamente "IRME".
Pero en cuanto se resuelva, me piraré de la manera que sea... y buscaré otras alternativas
de curro (picateclismo, picateclismo freelance con algún socio, curro de ventas a 1/2 jornada más picateclismo freelance con algún socio), yo que sé.... o cambiar el curro físico por algo de lo que ya tengo amplia experiencia (VENTAS) y ver por donde
salir.

El curro que hago ahora físico, que volví por la pandemia y por emergencia, en estos dos años
me ha derroido físicamente demasiado (porque he echo el imbécil y he trabajado con un nivel de autoexigencia como si fuera a heredar la empresa - si, es para darme de ostias hasta en el DNI, lo sé -)
Sólo ahora empiezo a mejorar algo... como me la pela mi futuro en la galera (dicho tal cual
al de RRHH), he bajado el nivel un 50%, ¿Resultado? Un 50% menos de cansancio... 

Y asi seguiré.... y si se dan cuenta y me dicen: Eys... oye, que vemos que no te cunde, les dire...
Lo siento, no veo razones para esforzarme, asi que yo currare asi ¿Que te gusta? BIEN, ¿que no?
me despides y te buscas a otro...


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Mis peores decisiones financieras tienen que ver con las mujeres.
Siempre que he tenido novia, no he ahorrado un céntimo y eso que no he parado de remar, incluso haciendo horas extras.
Miles de euros que se han ido en viajes de 4 días, cenitas, planes y gilipolleces.
Cuando tienes novia el dinero vuela a la velocidad de la luz y ni te das cuenta porque estás encoñado perdido.
Al menos no me cipotequé con ninguna, a pesar de que más de una me dijo de comprar una casa a medias.
Me entran sudores fríos de recordarlo.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)




----------



## Vaross (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mis peores decisiones financieras tienen que ver con las mujeres.
> Siempre que he tenido novia, no he ahorrado un céntimo y eso que no he parado de remar, incluso haciendo horas extras.
> Miles de euros que se han ido en viajes de 4 días, cenitas, planes y gilipolleces.
> Cuando tienes novia el dinero vuela a la velocidad de la luz y ni te das cuenta porque estás encoñado perdido.
> ...



Si quieres volver a tener pareja y con las pocas ganas de remar que tienes, una magrebí y la mantendrán el resto de remeros; también está la opción de remar unos meses duros cerca de tus padres y tirar la otra mitad del año en algún país muy low cost


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro dos días y me siento como un príncipe, un ciudadano de primera clase.
> Y eso que no gasto casi nada, el simple hecho de ser DUEÑO Y SEÑOR de tu tiempo libre no tiene precio.
> Si me tocara turno de galera solo podría remar, remar y volver a remar haciendo tareas que no me gustan.
> Que les folle un pez, prefiero coger sol, echar una carrerita o irme al gym (para los que me llamáis vago).
> ...



Yo tengo cuatro días libres y no sé ni qué hacer. Estoy demasiado enganchado al remo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mis peores decisiones financieras tienen que ver con las mujeres.
> Siempre que he tenido novia, no he ahorrado un céntimo y eso que no he parado de remar, incluso haciendo horas extras.
> Miles de euros que se han ido en viajes de 4 días, cenitas, planes y gilipolleces.
> Cuando tienes novia el dinero vuela a la velocidad de la luz y ni te das cuenta porque estás encoñado perdido.
> ...



Son un pozo sin fondo.

Mi mayor error ha sido no haber comprado vivienda.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Yo tengo cuatro días libres y no sé ni qué hacer. Estoy demasiado enganchado al remo.



Busca hobbys que te hagan olvidarte totalmente del trabajo, así podrás refugiarte en ellos cuando estés hasta las pelotas del curro y la fauna del curro.
Llegarán días así en tu caso, lo he visto en mi bola de cristal.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

La única forma de escapar de la rueda:
Mucho ahorro mensual en los años de remo, pocas deudas, y un tren de vida de poco gasto cuando no tengas ingresos.
Así puedes tirarte años sin remar.







Una cosa está clara, TODO no se puede tener.
Si queréis daros el lujo de estar años sin remar, debéis renunciar a muchas gilipolleces que cuestan dinero.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Sólo ahora empiezo a mejorar algo... como me la pela mi futuro en la galera (dicho tal cual
> al de RRHH), he bajado el nivel un 50%, ¿Resultado? Un 50% menos de cansancio...
> Y asi seguiré.... y si se dan cuenta y me dicen: Eys... oye, que vemos que no te cunde, les dire...
> Lo siento, no veo razones para esforzarme, asi que yo currare asi ¿Que te gusta? BIEN, ¿que no?
> me despides y te buscas a otro...


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Un minuto de silencio para los que se llevan el trabajo a casa.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 May 2022)

@Fargo ¿No crees que pasamos demasiado tiempo en el foro?
Últimamente noto (cada uno es un mundo), que tengo algo de ansiedad generalizada.

Todo me preocupa, me cuesta dormir (aunque acabo durmiendo), me preocupa el futuro en sus múltiples facetas y 
no hago más que tener pensamientos, probablemente absurdos, de cosas, que mayormente
nunca pasen.

Ya se ha comentado en burbuja, tanto comentario de malas noticias, asqueamientos personales por la situación del mundo, del país, etc.... puede llegar a hacer que inconscientemente pensemos que* TODO *en *TODO MOMENTO* es una putisima bola de mierda, y es obvio que no.

Dejo el Foro una temporada. Hago Logout en mis dispositivos y voy a tratar de recuperar
el sentido de la realidad. 
Si. Las cosas van mal, pero no TODO ni en TODO MOMENTO y lo
que es más importante: NO PODEMOS CONTROLAR LA IMPREVISIBILIDAD NI LA ALEATORIEDAD
DE LAS COSAS, base para comprender, que por mucho que nos preocupemos por el futuro, este es inherentemente
caótico e imprevisible. 

Espero volver con el sentido de la realidad un poco más recuperado.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La única forma de escapar de la rueda:
> Mucho ahorro mensual en los años de remo, pocas deudas, y un tren de vida de poco gasto cuando no tengas ingresos.
> Así puedes tirarte años sin remar.
> 
> ...



Obviamente, pero decirle a un chaval joven que de los 20 a los 40 trabaje y ahorre para poder vivir tranquilo después es algo muy complicado.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Espero volver con el sentido de la realidad un poco más recuperado.



Creo que te estás tomando todo demasiado en serio, no solo el trabajo sino también el foro.
Te recomiendo más sudapollismo y tomar una sana distancia hacia todo, que por un oído te entre y por otro te salga.
Yo me aprovecho hasta de lo malo para estar bien.
Lo malo me hace disfrutar más de lo bueno cuando se presenta.
Por ejemplo, como mi curro es todo el turno de pie, luego simplemente con llegar al coche y sentarme ya soy feliz.
Algunos necesitarían una mesa de caviar y un lamborghini para sentir lo que yo siento en ese momento de paz con mi viejo trasto que me lleva y me trae.
Hay muchas cosas divertidas que hacer en el tiempo libre, la oferta de ocio y posibilidades nunca había sido tan alta para el hombre.
Mi consejo es quedarte con lo bueno de las cosas que tengas a tu alcance, reírte de lo malo e intentar que sea cada vez menos malo.
Así es como te conviertes en un Terminator, con humor y buena actitud nadie puede frenarte.


----------



## Steven Seagull (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Busca hobbys que te hagan olvidarte totalmente del trabajo, así podrás refugiarte en ellos cuando estés hasta las pelotas del curro y la fauna del curro.
> Llegarán días así en tu caso, lo he visto en mi bola de cristal.



El tema es que mi hobby y mi remo son lo mismo. Me paso el día conduciendo y para mí conducir siempre ha sido una forma de desconexión.

Lo bueno es que ya en el propio curro puedo desconectar porque voy a mi bola y por donde quiero.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> El tema es que mi hobby y mi remo son lo mismo.



En ese caso intenta que te hagan fijo.


----------



## Steven Seagull (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En ese caso intenta que te hagan fijo.



Buen consejo.    

En un par de meses me hacen fijo. Sólo falta que me cambien el coche y me den un automático, los muy cabrones.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072698



Y el alquiler de un piso de mierda que se come el 70% de la porquería de sueldo


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y el alquiler de un piso de mierda que se come el 70% de la porquería de sueldo



Por eso soy casapapi, no me independizaría ni para irme a vivir con una chortina.
TODOS los de mi curro que viven de alquiler con la parienta están a una nómina de la indigencia, no falla.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Si tuvierais media neurona no animariais tanto a No remar.
> 
> No sea que un dia se os caiga internet y no haya tecnicos.O bajeis al super y no haya comida porque no hay camioneros ni reponedores.O tengais un dolor de muelas y no haya dentistas.
> 
> Cuidad con lo que se desea.




Tranquilo hombre, que no te quedarás sin hinternec o comida basura del súper por falta de remeros. En la vida real, a eso de vivir con lo imprescindible de una paguita alrededor de 500 eur. están dispuestos cuatro gatos en los que aun no sé si contarme. Es muy difícil renunciar a esos cuatro caprichitos que te permite incluso un Paco trabajo mileurista de mierda.


----------



## Galvani (28 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Obviamente, pero decirle a un chaval joven que de los 20 a los 40 trabaje y ahorre para poder vivir tranquilo después es algo muy complicado.



En 20 años trabajando tu no te retiras si no inviertes y te sale bien. Como se dijo en el hilo, 400k para conseguir un rendimiento para tener un sueldo de remero.


----------



## Galvani (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En ese caso intenta que te hagan fijo.



Hacerte indefinido, es aún peor porque luego para echarte verás lo que vas a pasar.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hacerte indefinido, es aún peor porque luego para echarte verás lo que vas a pasar.



Si dice que le gusta el trabajo, hombre de Dios.
Dejemos a este afortunado cobrar por hacer su hobby.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)




----------



## Murray's (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072957




Entras a currar ahora?

Que ganas con lo bien que se está en casita con una cervecita viendo el final de la champions, 


*EN ESPAÑA VA REMAR SU PUTA MADRE ANTES ME PEGO UN TIRO QUE CONTRIBUIR EN ESTA POCILGA HIJOS DE PUTA*


----------



## Galvani (28 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si dice que le gusta el trabajo, hombre de Dios.
> Dejemos a este afortunado cobrar por hacer su hobby.



Gilipolleces. A nadie le puede gustar el obedecer órdenes, cumplir horarios y obligaciones y aguantar jefes y compañeros. Los que veo que les gusta su trabajo cuando trabajan para otros tienen necesidad de ser reconocidos y les gusta el aplausito.


----------



## Murray's (28 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Gilipolleces. A nadie le puede gustar el obedecer órdenes, cumplir horarios y obligaciones y aguantar jefes y compañeros. Los que veo que les gusta su trabajo cuando trabajan para otros tienen necesidad de ser reconocidos y les gusta el aplausito.




Y menos por 1000€ o menos como el 50% de españoles que reman


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Entras a currar ahora?
> 
> Que ganas con lo bien que se está en casita con una cervecita viendo el final de la champions,



Entro mañana de 06 a 14, horarios populares de Domingo.
La final la veo en casa de mi padre, los del Liverpool deben estar acojonados con este Madrid que remonta cuando todos le dan por muerto.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y menos por 1000€ o menos como el 50% de españoles que reman


----------



## Galvani (28 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y menos por 1000€ o menos como el 50% de españoles que reman



Da igual ya. Puedes ganar 1500 y acabar hasta los huevos de jefes y gente, madrugar, estrés... Y no sales de pobre.


----------



## Fargo (28 May 2022)




----------



## Steven Seagull (28 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Gilipolleces. A nadie le puede gustar el obedecer órdenes, cumplir horarios y obligaciones y aguantar jefes y compañeros. Los que veo que les gusta su trabajo cuando trabajan para otros tienen necesidad de ser reconocidos y les gusta el aplausito.



Es de enfermo, pero hoy no he currado y tengo mono de conducir. Ni siquiera he movido mi propia caja (gasofa cara, nanos).

Obedezco órdenes y cumplo horarios de manera muy difusa. Dentro de mi franja de doce horas puedo organizarme como quiera. Son nueve totales con ocho trabajadas. Puedo currar más o menos si quiero, siempre que facture decentemente.
Puedo ir adonde quiera, pararme donde me salga de los cojones a comer algo, irme a mi pvta casa a cagar, rugir dvro en incorporaciones, etc. Puedo hacer lo que quiera dentro de una actividad que haría por gusto.

A mí que me des un coche y gasofa y me pongas a conducir no me parece ni un trabajo, aunque lo hago de la manera más profesional posible (quiero ascender para tener acceso a coches y carreras mejores).


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo ¿No crees que pasamos demasiado tiempo en el foro?
> Últimamente noto (cada uno es un mundo), que tengo algo de ansiedad generalizada.
> 
> Todo me preocupa, me cuesta dormir (aunque acabo durmiendo), me preocupa el futuro en sus múltiples facetas y
> ...




Por fin lo ves.

Desconecta del foro y entra solo tres o cuatro horas a la semana, ni una más. Cuando lo hago me doy cuenta de la negatividad enorme que se respira, y es porque evidentemente quienes están aquí metidos no tienen vida. Pero la gente sí tiene su vida ahí fuera.



Steven Seagull dijo:


> Es de enfermo, pero hoy no he currado y tengo mono de conducir. Ni siquiera he movido mi propia caja (gasofa cara, nanos).
> 
> Obedezco órdenes y cumplo horarios de manera muy difusa. Dentro de mi franja de doce horas puedo organizarme como quiera. Son nueve totales con ocho trabajadas. Puedo currar más o menos si quiero, siempre que facture decentemente.
> Puedo ir adonde quiera, pararme donde me salga de los cojones a comer algo, irme a mi pvta casa a cagar, rugir dvro en incorporaciones, etc. Puedo hacer lo que quiera dentro de una actividad que haría por gusto.
> ...




Eres taxista entonces. Cuidado con los riñones.


----------



## Steven Seagull (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eres taxista entonces. Cuidado con los riñones.



Cucaracho, no peseto.


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Cucaracho, no peseto.




Os quedan cuatro dias. Sois solo una aplicación, los taxistas por fin se han puesto las pilas y usan la suya, FreeNow. 

Trata de ir por el lado de alto standing privado o estás jodido. Casi todos los taxistas que conozco en Valencia son inmigrantes.


----------



## Steven Seagull (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Os quedan cuatro dias. Sois solo una aplicación, los taxistas por fin se han puesto las pilas y usan la suya, FreeNow.
> 
> Trata de ir por el lado de alto standing privado o estás jodido. Casi todos los taxistas que conozco en Valencia son inmigrantes.



¿En Madrid? jajajaja     

Los pesetos están jodidísimos. Los guiris usan Uber por defecto, nuestra flota es mucho más nueva y nuestros estándares de servicio muy superiores.
El que usa Uber pasa del taxi por norma general.

Mi idea es meterme a servicios de lujo con carraco, pero eso tiene sus inconvenientes también.


----------



## KailKatarn (29 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Es de enfermo, pero hoy no he currado y tengo mono de conducir. Ni siquiera he movido mi propia caja (gasofa cara, nanos).
> 
> Obedezco órdenes y cumplo horarios de manera muy difusa. Dentro de mi franja de doce horas puedo organizarme como quiera. Son nueve totales con ocho trabajadas. Puedo currar más o menos si quiero, siempre que facture decentemente.
> Puedo ir adonde quiera, pararme donde me salga de los cojones a comer algo, irme a mi pvta casa a cagar, rugir dvro en incorporaciones, etc. Puedo hacer lo que quiera dentro de una actividad que haría por gusto.
> ...




Eso es muy relativo. Yo trabajo en lo que ha sido mi hobby desde muy enano y lo hago para mi, por lo que me establezco completamente los horarios e inclusive si quiero ni trabajo ese día. Ahora bien, por mucho que te dediques a lo que ha sido tu pasión desde que naciste, cuando lo has hecho 9860597805968 veces, a parte de que ya nada es un reto, acabas hasta las pelotas igualmente.

Está claro que eso es un privilegio y hay que agradecerlo, por lo menos no tengo que hacer algo que no me gusta sin parar y recibiendo órdenes, pero las cosas como son, por mucho que te guste algo, hacerlo sin parar el resto de tu puta y jodida vida para poder salir adelante es bastante inhumano.

Es más, cualquier cosa en exceso es malo, porque no es lo mismo tener una pasión que tenerte que ver obligado a desempeñarla sin parar. Vamos, que te pueden gustar mucho las lentejas, pero si las comes todos los días acabas hasta los cojones de ellas.


----------



## Steven Seagull (29 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Eso es muy relativo. Yo trabajo en lo que ha sido mi hobby desde muy enano y lo hago para mi, por lo que me establezco completamente los horarios e inclusive si quiero ni trabajo ese día. Ahora bien, por mucho que te dediques a lo que ha sido tu pasión desde que naciste, cuando lo has hecho 9860597805968 veces, a parte de que ya nada es un reto, acabas hasta las pelotas igualmente.
> 
> Está claro que eso es un privilegio y hay que agradecerlo, por lo menos no tengo que hacer algo que no me gusta sin parar y recibiendo órdenes, pero las cosas como son, por mucho que te guste algo, hacerlo sin parar el resto de tu puta y jodida vida para poder salir adelante es bastante inhumano.
> 
> Es más, cualquier cosa en exceso es malo, porque no es lo mismo tener una pasión que tenerte que ver obligado a desempeñarla sin parar. Vamos, que te pueden gustar mucho las lentejas, pero si las comes todos los días acabas hasta los cojones de ellas.



Mi idea es cambiar de vez en cuando para hacer ROTACIÓN DE REMO. No es sano hacer siempre lo mismo.

Antes estaba de mecánico y tan feliz. Ahora más feliz todavía de cucaracho.


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿En Madrid? jajajaja
> 
> Los pesetos están jodidísimos. Los guiris usan Uber por defecto, nuestra flota es mucho más nueva y nuestros estándares de servicio muy superiores.
> El que usa Uber pasa del taxi por norma general.
> ...




Ojo que han habido conductores de Uber que se han suicidado en EEUU, por tanta competencia, y lo que pasa allá acaba pasando aquí.


----------



## KailKatarn (29 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Mi idea es cambiar de vez en cuando para hacer ROTACIÓN DE REMO. No es sano hacer siempre lo mismo.
> 
> Antes estaba de mecánico y tan feliz. Ahora más feliz todavía de cucaracho.




Eso es una opción cojonuda, si puedes ir cambiando un poco el remo dentro de lo que te apasiona, es ya el combo perfecto. Yo personalmente me lo estoy planteando también, el por lo menos en parte de mi tiempo cambiar el remo, aunque me implique hacerlo por cuenta ajena, porque por suerte en mi sector es todo teletrabajo 100%.


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Eso es muy relativo. Yo trabajo en lo que ha sido mi hobby desde muy enano y lo hago para mi, por lo que me establezco completamente los horarios e inclusive si quiero ni trabajo ese día. Ahora bien, por mucho que te dediques a lo que ha sido tu pasión desde que naciste, cuando lo has hecho 9860597805968 veces, a parte de que ya nada es un reto, acabas hasta las pelotas igualmente.
> 
> Está claro que eso es un privilegio y hay que agradecerlo, por lo menos no tengo que hacer algo que no me gusta sin parar y recibiendo órdenes, pero las cosas como son, por mucho que te guste algo, hacerlo sin parar el resto de tu puta y jodida vida para poder salir adelante es bastante inhumano.
> 
> Es más, cualquier cosa en exceso es malo, porque no es lo mismo tener una pasión que tenerte que ver obligado a desempeñarla sin parar. Vamos, que te pueden gustar mucho las lentejas, pero si las comes todos los días acabas hasta los cojones de ellas.




Eso es relativo.

La gran mayoria de los creadores, de los artistas, NO se jubilan a pesar de estar forrados. Picasso murió "trabajando", y como él el resto.

No entendeís la diferencia entre una "pasión" y algo que forma parte de tí y la necesitas. Si necesitas por ejemplo hablar con el mundo a traves de la pintura, pues como Goya hasta ciego acabarás pintando. No hay otra, forma parte de tu ser.

Se quejaba amargamente Eric Clapton que con la vacuna de Oxford se le hincharon y agarrotaron las manos y temia el no poder volver a tocar., tiene la agenda a tope. Y tiene casi 80 años ya.

Ojo que esto pasa también con los albañiles. ¿Porqué? Porque hay creación en el trabajo, hay una expresión de tu trabajo. Arzak y ciertos cocineros lo mismo.


----------



## KailKatarn (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso es relativo.
> 
> La gran mayoria de los creadores, de los artistas, NO se jubilan a pesar de estar forrados. Picasso murió "trabajando", y como él el resto.
> 
> ...




La inmensa mayoría de artistas se toma su tiempo para sus propias obras e inclusive destruyen todo aquello que no les gusta a pesar de haberles costado un huevo de tiempo. Si a mi me permites toda esa reflexión, tiempos, etc ... seguiría con la misma pasión. El problema en lo que yo me dedico, y como gran parte de la mayoría, es que aquí te ves currando contrareloj para poder dar un servicio/bien a tu cliente porque tiene que entrar la pasta para pagar todo al mes siguiente.

Entiendo lo que me dices, pero por desgracia hoy por hoy la gente quiere todo para ayer y más vale facturar todos los meses porque en este país todo vale un cojón.


----------



## Steven Seagull (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ojo que han habido conductores de Uber que se han suicidado en EEUU, por tanta competencia, y lo que pasa allá acaba pasando aquí.



No me voy a suicidar por esa gilipollez. En EEUU hay más opciones con la aplicación. Aquí está capada para que los pesetos no lloren.


----------



## Steven Seagull (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso es relativo.
> 
> La gran mayoria de los creadores, de los artistas, NO se jubilan a pesar de estar forrados. Picasso murió "trabajando", y como él el resto.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de artistas se toma su tiempo para sus propias obras e inclusive destruyen todo aquello que no les gusta a pesar de haberles costado un huevo de tiempo. Si a mi me permites toda esa reflexión, tiempos, etc ... seguiría con la misma pasión. El problema en lo que yo me dedico, y como gran parte de la mayoría, es que aquí te ves currando contrareloj para poder dar un servicio/bien a tu cliente porque tiene que entrar la pasta para pagar todo al mes siguiente.
> 
> Entiendo lo que me dices, pero por desgracia hoy por hoy la gente quiere todo para ayer y más vale facturar todos los meses porque en este país todo vale un cojón.




Debes, y yo debería, de tratar de dar ese valor añadido a lo que haces, tu "firma". Y que esa "firma" se valore no por lo rápido que eres haciendo el trabajo y su cantidad, pues como en cualquier curro acabarás con la carga de trabajo del resto.

Debes añadir algo a tu trabajo que lo haga diferente al resto y se pague por ello. La competencia ahí fuera es enorme.


Te pondré un ejemplo bien sencillo pero que me jode: en Valencia hay guias de turismo en B que ni nacieron en Valencia ni tampoco llevan una década en la ciudad. Sin embargo se han quedado con esos trabajos, y viven bien. ¿Dónde está entonces el valor añadido de lo que ofrecen, sino tienen ni el conocimiento siquiera del producto que dan? Pues el valor añadido es que son ingleses y caen bien a la comunidad de ingleses que busca eso, pues los ingleses y expats son muy suyos. Ofrece algo que en principio no deberia funcionar, pero funciona muy bien ya que eso que le diferencia le abre un nicho de mercado que busca solo eso.

¿Se jubilará este hombre? Jamás, no lo veo. Tiene un trabajo de puta madre. Sale de senderismo cuando le sale de la polla y no ha tenido ni que aprender español, le basta con ir de inglés enrrollado por la vida. Ha encontrado su manera de relacionarse con el mundo, con la vida, y no tiene porque jubilarse ni hostias en vinagre.


----------



## KailKatarn (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Debes, y yo debería, de tratar de dar ese valor añadido a lo que haces, tu "firma". Y que esa "firma" se valore no por lo rápido que eres haciendo el trabajo y su cantidad, pues como en cualquier curro acabarás con la carga de trabajo del resto.
> 
> Debes añadir algo a tu trabajo que lo haga diferente al resto y se pague por ello. La competencia ahí fuera es enorme.




Eso lo llevo trabajando desde el primer día, es más, dentro de mi propio sector soy de los caros. Ahora bien, hay muchos hándicaps a tener en cuenta para que la situación sea la que es. La primera es que según como están las cosas hoy por hoy a nivel económico, no puedes decirle que no a ningún cliente, por pequeño que sea, porque al final lo único que funciona en este país es el boca a boca.

El segundo es la falta de profesionalidad. Tu puedes tener tus tiempos establecidos, tu agenda bien gestionada para ir estableciendo rutas, pero no tienes en cuenta la informalidad española. Un cliente te da una fecha, luego te pide si puede ser semanas antes, luego otro que te había pedido 2 cosas al final quiere 4 y si puede ser para ayer mejor que mejor, etc ...


----------



## Murray's (29 May 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso es relativo.
> 
> La *gran mayoria de los creadores, de los artistas, NO se jubilan a pesar de estar forrados. Picasso murió "trabajando", y como él el resto.*
> 
> ...




Eso es el 0'000001%de la población, que tienen una habilidad o talento especial y tienen la gran suerte de vivir de ello...

Pero la inmensa mayoria de mortales que llega a más de 65 años o incluso antes deja de remar , porque la mayoria ha trabajado en trabajos de mierda que te agotan, madrugones, aguantar a jefes y subnormales en el dia a dia y la empresa, y lo hacian porque hay que ganar dinero y pagar facturas , todos no son Dali, eric clapton , Arguińano o cristiano ronaldo..

Gente que le apasione y viva de su trabajo son habas contadas un número minúsculo.


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso es el 0'000001%de la población, que tienen una habilidad o talento especial y tienen la gran suerte de vivir de ello...
> 
> Pero la inmensa mayoria de mortales que llega a más de 65 años o incluso antes deja de remar , porque la mayoria ha trabajado en trabajos de mierda que te agotan, madrugones, aguantar a jefes y subnormales en el dia a dia y la empresa, y lo hacian porque hay que ganar dinero y pagar facturas , todos no son Dali, eric clapton , Arguińano o cristiano ronaldo..
> 
> Gente que le apasione y viva de su trabajo son habas contadas un número minúsculo.




Te pondré otro ejemplo que te desmontará eso.

Un fontanero generalmente se jubila y no quiere saber nada más de desatacar cañerias.

Un albañil, si se mantiene sano y no lo han reventado trabajando para otros, NO se jubilará y seguirá haciendo cosas hasta para él mismo. Porque hacer un simple paellero pone en funcionamiento químicas en el cerebro de recompensa y creación, no monótonas, que nos devuelven a nuestro más profundo ser, que no es el de ser máquinas en lineas de montaje o mover papeles sin ton ni son de un lado para otro.

Lo mismo para los diseñadores de jardines. OJO!, no para los simples jardineros. Porque ahí no hay creación.

No me enrollo más, quien me quiere entender ya sabe a qué me refiero.


----------



## Akira. (29 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La única forma de escapar de la rueda:
> Mucho ahorro mensual en los años de remo, pocas deudas, y un tren de vida de poco gasto cuando no tengas ingresos.
> Así puedes tirarte años sin remar.
> 
> ...



Brutal esta imagen.


----------



## Fargo (29 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero la inmensa mayoria de mortales que llega a más de 65 años o incluso antes deja de remar , porque la mayoria ha trabajado en trabajos de mierda que te agotan, madrugones, aguantar a jefes y subnormales en el dia a dia y la empresa, y lo hacian porque hay que ganar dinero y pagar facturas , todos no son Dali, eric clapton , Arguińano o cristiano ronaldo..


----------



## Murray's (29 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073620




Que gran razón, y para hacer algo que no te gusta y encima mal pagado ( en el caso de España) faltó añadir...

Porque si te gusta hacerlo y pagan bien que mas da el esfuerzo de madrugar??


----------



## sikBCN (29 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las deudas impiden cualquier escapada porque los gastos fijos se incrementan con cada deuda, por eso hay que eliminar las que tengamos lo antes posible y no adquirir deudas nuevas.
> Toda la mierda que enseñan a los chavales y no enseñan un concepto tan importante.
> Así salen luego, comprando coche nuevo a pagar en 7 años y el zulito a 40 años.
> Muchos se ponen con el agua al cuello ellos mismos por una pésima educación financiera o un mal control de sus impulsos.
> ...


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (29 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mis peores decisiones financieras tienen que ver con las mujeres.
> Siempre que he tenido novia, no he ahorrado un céntimo y eso que no he parado de remar, incluso haciendo horas extras.
> Miles de euros que se han ido en viajes de 4 días, cenitas, planes y gilipolleces.
> Cuando tienes novia el dinero vuela a la velocidad de la luz y ni te das cuenta porque estás encoñado perdido.
> ...



Depende de la novia que te eches, y el nivel de vida al que esté acostumbrada, yo estoy con una de provincia siendo de Madrid y es fácil de llevar, se conforma con poco. Saludos!


----------



## Fargo (29 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Depende de la novia que te eches, y el nivel de vida al que esté acostumbrada, yo estoy con una de provincia siendo de Madrid y es fácil de llevar, se conforma con poco. Saludos!



Cuanto más dure tu relación, más dinero y esfuerzo te costará mantenerla.
Lo que antes era sorpresa para ella luego serán quejas por llevarla a los mismos sitios.
Muchos hacen kilometradas con el coche y se gastan dinerales por ir 4 días a La India, solo para que su mujer no les de el coñazo.
Si te da por irte con ella de alquiler o tener hijos cobrando un cuenco de arroz, tus ahorros de toda la vida se fundirán a la velocidad de la luz.
Esa es otra, jamás le digas a una mujer que tienes ahorros. Su cabeza empezará a maquinar cómo gastárselos haciendo parecer que la idea salió de ti.


----------



## Fargo (29 May 2022)

Mañana empiezo a remar a las 06, igual que hoy.
Tengo tanto sueño acumulado que voy a acostarme ya, el problema de los madrugones es que te afectan físicamente el resto del día.
Un poco triste acostarse tan pronto.
A veces veo pelis basadas en personajes reales y otras veo de ciencia ficción y fantasía.
En el curro solo veo el remo, luego veo el remo, al cabo de seis horas sigo viendo el remo y cuando es la hora de salir me despido del remo....hasta dentro de unas horas que volveré a remar.


----------



## Fargo (29 May 2022)

Mi madre me obligaría a buscar trabajo en caso de dejar de remar para gostar de mis ahorrillos, llegado el momento utilizaré la argucia de que estoy preparando unas oposiciones para que no me incordie todo el día.
No obstante, el plan final es ese: hacerme funcionario porque no me gusta trabajar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana empiezo a remar a las 06, igual que hoy.
> Tengo tanto sueño acumulado que voy a acostarme ya, el problema de los madrugones es que te afectan físicamente el resto del día.
> Un poco triste acostarse tan pronto.
> A veces veo pelis basadas en personajes reales y otras veo de ciencia ficción y fantasía.
> ...



Y cuanto más años cumplas va a ser peor. Yo ahora sería incapaz de estar levantado de 5 de la mañana a 1 de la mañana del día siguiente como tenía que hacer en mis primeros trabajos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi madre me obligaría a buscar trabajo en caso de dejar de remar para gostar de mis ahorrillos, llegado el momento utilizaré la argucia de que estoy preparando unas oposiciones para que no me incordie todo el día.
> No obstante, el plan final es ese: hacerme funcionario porque no me gusta trabajar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073830



Nadie quiere trabajar. Si llegas alguna vez a ser funcionario te darás cuenta de que no es oro todo lo que reluce.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nadie quiere trabajar. Si llegas alguna vez a ser funcionario te darás cuenta de que no es oro todo lo que reluce.



Yo creo que hay que diferenciar entre trabajar entre actividad profesional, es decir remunerada y sujeta obligaciones y de otra trabajo como actividad física o intelectual no sujeta a ninguna obligación.

A la gente le gusta trabajar en sus cosas, ahora bien que ese trabajo le produzca beneficio económico o remuneración es otra cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 May 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de artistas se toma su tiempo para sus propias obras e inclusive destruyen todo aquello que no les gusta a pesar de haberles costado un huevo de tiempo. Si a mi me permites toda esa reflexión, tiempos, etc ... seguiría con la misma pasión. El problema en lo que yo me dedico, y como gran parte de la mayoría, es que aquí te ves currando contrareloj para poder dar un servicio/bien a tu cliente porque tiene que entrar la pasta para pagar todo al mes siguiente.
> 
> Entiendo lo que me dices, pero por desgracia hoy por hoy la gente quiere todo para ayer y más vale facturar todos los meses porque en este país todo vale un cojón.



Sasto. Nos ha jodío. Esos pueden pasarse años sin hacer nada y se establecen sus propios horarios.


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Hay que mantener este país de funcivagos, jetas, moronegros, Cayetanos y políticos corruptos.


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)




----------



## Murray's (30 May 2022)

4 jornadas y media os quedan aún remeros

Eso si con suerte el finde lo teneis libre y podreis desconectar del jefe y sus palmeros los chivatos 

Hay que ganarse esos 1000 pavels que os dan de limosna


----------



## OYeah (30 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Nos ha jodío. Esos pueden pasarse años sin hacer nada y se establecen sus propios horarios.



No queréis entenderlo porque sois vagos o jamás lo habéis experimentado.


----------



## OYeah (30 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> 4 jornadas y media os quedan aún remeros
> 
> Eso si con suerte el finde lo teneis libre y podreis desconectar del jefe y sus palmeros los chivatos
> 
> Hay que ganarse esos 1000 pavels que os dan de limosna




Reirse de quien te mantiene no es muy buena idea. ¿Eres casapapi? Pues no me parece tan gran plan. ¿Paguitero? Si eres nacional es porque no tienes nada de nada, ni dónde caerte muerto. ¿Jubilado? Te quedan pocos años.

¿De qué te ries entonces?


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuanto más dure tu relación, más dinero y esfuerzo te costará mantenerla.
> Lo que antes era sorpresa para ella luego serán quejas por llevarla a los mismos sitios.
> Muchos hacen kilometradas con el coche y se gastan dinerales por ir 4 días a La India, solo para que su mujer no les de el coñazo.
> Si te da por irte con ella de alquiler o tener hijos cobrando un cuenco de arroz, tus ahorros de toda la vida se fundirán por completo como Swarzenegger en Terminator 2.
> Esa es otra, jamás le digas a una mujer que tienes ahorros. Su cabeza empezará a maquinar cómo gastárselos haciendo parecer que la idea salió de ti.



Le da igual ir a los mismos sitios, se conforma con poco, viene de una familia muy humilde, aunque es verdad que no es de quedarse en casa, y le gusta el gasto, aunque noe pide que le lleve a ningún restaurante caro, con cenar en el VIPS es feliz, igual tengo suerte


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 May 2022)

Este hilo es la puta

*D E R R O I C I O N*


----------



## Lemavos (30 May 2022)

La gente se está jubilando de manera anticipada excepto una minoría. Lo demás demagogia barata.


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> 4 jornadas y media os quedan aún remeros
> 
> Eso si con suerte el finde lo teneis libre y podreis desconectar del jefe y sus palmeros los chivatos
> 
> Hay que ganarse esos 1000 pavels que os dan de limosna



Libro un fin de semana al mes, el resto del tiempo soy otro lacayo de la empresa privada.
Y como yo, millones de desgraciados.


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

De verdad cree el Bobierno que vamos a remar hasta los 67 años?
Yo ya estoy planeando mi huída, el incentivo para remar cada vez es más pequeño.


----------



## Murray's (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De *verdad cree el Bobierno que vamos a remar hasta los 67 años?*
> Yo ya estoy planeando mi huída, el incentivo para remar cada vez es más pequeño.




Los menas, moros, africanos, gitanos,banqueros, funcionarios y otros empleados públicos desde luego no .


----------



## Murray's (30 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> La gente se está jubilando de manera anticipada excepto una minoría. Lo demás demagogia barata.




Funcis y banqueros son quienes se jubilan antes. El resto si quieres el 100% de lo que te pertenece toca a los 66 o 67 , con el tiempo será a los 70 años habrá esperar para cobrar pensión


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El resto si quieres el 100% de lo que te pertenece toca a los 66 o 67 , con el tiempo será a los 70 años habrá esperar para cobrar pensión



Qué pensión?
Alguien ha visto la hucha de las pensiones?
Y la pirámide de población?
Veréis las risas cuando se jubile la generación del baby boom de los 60.


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

En el horizonte veo viejos recién jubilados cobrando un cuenco de arroz de pensión, jubilación a los 75 y chavales remeros que saben que no van a ver un euro.
Empezarán las campañas del Bobierno para concienciar a la plebe:
"No tendrás pensión y serás feliz".


----------



## astroman (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073620



charles bukoswski y sus poesias de delirium tremens
la historia de cuando trabajo en el matadero en miami no tiene desperdicio


----------



## Murray's (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el horizonte veo viejos recién jubilados cobrando un cuenco de arroz de pensión, jubilación a los 75 y chavales remeros que saben que no van a ver un euro.
> Empezarán las campañas del Bobierno para concienciar a la plebe:
> "No tendrás pensión y serás feliz".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074705




El sistema es insostenible porque en el pais con más paro de europa y salarios paupérrimos tenemos millones de langostos, muchos herederos de la casta R78 cobrando pensiones que son pastizales, y por tanto somos quienes tenemos los pensionistas mejor pagados.







A todos esos que cobran más de 1800€ x 14 y casa pagada que son más la mitad de pensionistas habria que quitarles pensión,y no subirles. ESOS SE LO ESTÁN MERENDANDO TODO, enfrentando a dos o tres generaciones, unos que lo saquean TODO y otros que vienen detrás y no tendrán ni las migas suponiendo que lleguen vivos a la edad de jubilarse


Esto deberia ser motivo de GUERRA

Pero como el condicionante de cobrar pensión contributiva es cotizar durante más de 30 años, los jóvenes asumen que no llegarán a eso porque no hay trabajo o pasan de trabajar en curros mierderos...y por eso están tranquilos y pasan


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

astroman dijo:


> charles bukoswski y sus poesias de delirium tremens
> la historia de cuando trabajo en el matadero en miami no tiene desperdicio



Un genio con muchas frases míticas, se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y para qué quieres más de 400 euros teniendo alojamiento y sin tener que pagar comida ni facturas del hogar?
> No te llega con 400 al mes?
> Tienes hobbys caros, una novia gastona, te gusta vivir viajando por ahí como un maharajá?
> Varios foreros me han preguntado respetuosamente por mi situación, y yo la he contado.
> ...



Estoy contigo.
Disfrutas más la vida en modo lonchafinista, paseando, leyendo, ejercicio sano, hobbies y cultivar ESPIRITUALIDAD
que teniendo curro de remero , aunque esto te permita VIAJES, Cenitas coche etc 

LO PEOR ES QUE YA MUCHOS REMEROS TIENEN EL NIVEL DE CONSUMO DEL PRIMERO (el que no gasta) AÚN SIENDO REMEROS, por facturas e inflación de todo bien básico ...

Y hay un elemento diferenciador: CHORTINA, O NO CHORTINA?
Si no la hay, no hay razones para el remo


A mí me pilla una buena coneja fiel con 20 y pocos años y estaría currando a tope desde entonces, como no existo para las ispañowomen, pues al final pasas de CENITAS, ROPITA, VIAJECITOS etc. ...PASAS TOTALMENTE porque total ¿para qué? ¿para viajar solo y parecer sospechoso en restaurantes y hoteles? ¿para seguir en la rueda de perseguir hembra "a ver"?

QUE LE DEN, QUE LE DEN AL PUTO MUNDO

POCO SE VA A LA MIERDA ESPAÑA PARA LA SITUACIÓN TAN BRUTAL DE NUNCAFOLLISMO Y POBREZA LABORAL EN QUE VIVEN CIENTOS D EMILES DE CHAVALE SJÓVENES...POCO ME PARECE


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (30 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Estoy contigo.
> Disfrutas más la vida en modo lonchafinista, paseando, leyendo, ejercicio sano, hobbies y cultivar ESPIRITUALIDAD
> que teniendo curro de remero , aunque esto te permita VIAJES, Cenitas coche etc
> 
> ...



y que te piensas que la chortina te va a caer del cielo hijodeputa?

Si remas para quedarte en casa eres tonto, por feo que seas, apúntate a actividades con esa pasta, y si eres casapapis ya ni te cuento, vete a eventos, hazte tinder e invita a cenar a alguna chortina.

Entiendo la derroicion del hilo pero esto ya sobrepasa mis límites.

A las malas vete de putas, por 50€ a la semana echas un buen polvo semanal y que te quiten lo bailao.

El hilo tiene su sentido pero a veces os ahogais en un vaso de agua...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un genio con muchas frases míticas, se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074718



Ese "de repente" lo hemos explicado por aquí muchas veces


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De verdad cree el Bobierno que vamos a remar hasta los 67 años?
> Yo ya estoy planeando mi huída, el incentivo para remar cada vez es más pequeño.



¿67? A mí me tocará a los 70 y a ti a los 72 por lo menos. La jubilación ya no existe, solo el 10% que vive más de lo que le toca la cobrará.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Estoy contigo.
> Disfrutas más la vida en modo lonchafinista, paseando, leyendo, ejercicio sano, hobbies y cultivar ESPIRITUALIDAD
> que teniendo curro de remero , aunque esto te permita VIAJES, Cenitas coche etc
> 
> ...



Claro pero ya partes de dos cosas:

- Alojamiento pagado.

- Comida pagada, más gas, agua, luz, móvil, el plus, niggglix,...

No hagamos trampas al solitario. 400 euros para vicios claro que da.


----------



## Fargo (30 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> y que te piensas que la chortina te va a caer del cielo hijodeputa?
> 
> Si remas para quedarte en casa eres tonto, por feo que seas, apúntate a actividades con esa pasta, y si eres casapapis ya ni te cuento, vete a eventos, hazte tinder e invita a cenar a alguna chortina.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo varios hilos tuyos de nuncafollista.
Ahora te echaste novia y ya no te acuerdas, pero yo tengo una memoria cojonuda.
Te voy a decir una cosa que igual se te ha olvidado, cuida esa novia que tienes porque fuera hace mucho frío.
Las mujeres ahora son más putas que nunca, pero también son más exigentes que nunca.
Yo mismo me puse morado en la primera época del badoo, llegué a tener cuatro conejas prietas menores de 23 a la vez, y eso que yo era estudiante y no tenía un duro.
Los tiempos han cambiado, tengo mejor físico y más dinero pero ahora solo me hacen caso las Charos.
Creo que la llegada del facebook, el Instagram, el tik tok y su puta madre han jodido la psique de las mujeres para siempre.
Antes había una o dos famosillas en la ciudad con miles de seguidores, ahora TODAS se creen actrices de Hollywood con cientos de ofertas y comentarios cada vez que suben una foto, y así es como tratan al desconocido que quiere conocerlas.
Si no las bajas rápido de la nube en la primera conversación, estás perdido.
Tienden a ser maleducadas, altivas, narcisistas y gran parte de culpa la tienen estas aplicaciones.
Se puede ligar aún así?
Por supuesto, pero todas han subido los requisitos mínimos que piden.
Y al final uno puede caer en la cuenta de que no compensa el esfuerzo para el premio que vas a obtener: una polifollada que te corneará a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuerdo varios hilos tuyos de nuncafollismo.
> Ahora te echaste una novia a distancia y ya no te acuerdas, pero yo tengo una memoria cojonuda.
> Te voy a decir una cosa que igual se te ha olvidado, cuida esa novia que tienes porque fuera hace mucho frío.
> Las mujeres ahora son más putas que nunca, pero también son más exigentes que nunca.
> ...



Buscate una de provincia, baja un poco el listón, follar es fácil para ellas, encontrar novio es muy complicado, los tíos que quieren como novios tienen miles de conejitos prietos a su disposición como tú dices.

La mía no sube fotos a redes sociales, aunque yo pienso que eso no quiere decir nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (30 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> y que te piensas que la chortina te va a caer del cielo hijodeputa?
> 
> Si remas para quedarte en casa eres tonto, por feo que seas, apúntate a actividades con esa pasta, y si eres casapapis ya ni te cuento, vete a eventos, hazte tinder e invita a cenar a alguna chortina.
> 
> ...



otro gelipollas que sigue vendiendo el "esfuérzate, apuntate a zumba y sé más social"

subnormal a mis años ya pasé por la veintena donde lo intenté todo...mazadura...salir por ahí...ropita...
Uno tira la toalla cuando ve que ya no hay oportunidades

IR DE PUTAS ES DE ASQUEROSOS PRINGAOS

mejor una paja que darle a una mujera esos dineros ganados a pulso en el remo


----------



## Ds_84 (30 May 2022)

No concibo este hilo en un pais top de la OCDE, tengo sentimientos encontrados con este hilo. O quizás si lo concibo pero para ciertos perfiles.

No sé si siento como algo de pena mezclado con algo de compasión...pero a la vez hay una parte de mi que está de acuerdo en el planteamiento.

Lo que yo veo en mi entorno es que quien tiene experiencia en estos momentos TIENE LA SARTÉN POR EL.MANGO ya que los empresaurios van más perdidos que la madre que los parió.

Eso si, en Spain no hay nada que hacer desafortunadamente. Pero en centroe Europa el que tenga dos manos yiene curro BIEN PAGADO y no me refiero a recoger lechugas.


----------



## Murray's (30 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación




Y remar por 1000/1200€ netos también mala cobninación


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Yo tengo cuatro días libres y no sé ni qué hacer. Estoy demasiado enganchado al remo.



Goder, que derroicion... yo follar bicis, vidriojuenjos, hacer cosas en coches chatarrosos, follar, forear, hacer pesas, ver las películas buenas que me quedan pendientes, senderismo, estar con el niño.

También me gustaría hacer un raid paco turístico por Marruecos.


----------



## Murray's (30 May 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Estoy contigo.
> Disfrutas más la vida en modo lonchafinista, paseando, leyendo, ejercicio sano, hobbies y cultivar ESPIRITUALIDAD
> que teniendo curro de remero , aunque esto te permita VIAJES, Cenitas coche etc
> 
> ...




No follar y remar por 1000€ con los que sigues pobre y sin follar para eso suelta el remo y jodes el sistema,que busquen esclavos o camareros en la conchinchina, la sociedad y la patria te ha jodido a ti?'pues págales con la misma moneda...


----------



## Steven Seagull (31 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Goder, que derroicion... yo follar bicis, vidriojuenjos, hacer cosas en coches chatarrosos, follar, forear, hacer pesas, ver las películas buenas que me quedan pendientes, senderismo, estar con el niño.
> 
> También me gustaría hacer un raid paco turístico por Marruecos.



Al final me estoy pasando un finde de pvta madre, broski. Todo gracias a que me han surgido muchos planes de golpe, así que ni he tenido que pensar. xD


----------



## Murray's (31 May 2022)

Up


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 May 2022)

Que vais a hacer, remeritos?


----------



## Fargo (31 May 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que vais a hacer, remeritos?



Hoy de 14 a 22, el turno de tarde es el más derroyente.
Te levantas pensando que en pocas horas vas a remar, remas y cuando sales de la galera ya es de noche.


----------



## Fargo (31 May 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 May 2022)

Como vais remeritos?

A zampar muchas pollas


----------



## Lobo_blanco (31 May 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Como vais remeritos?
> 
> A zampar muchas pollas



Por qué usurpas el perfil del bueno de Lorenzo? Joer el chaval no se merece eso no seas cabron...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (31 May 2022)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Por qué usurpas el perfil del bueno de Lorenzo? Joer el chaval no se merece eso no seas cabron...



Aprende a leer


----------



## Lobo_blanco (31 May 2022)

ahh, estaba desde el móvil y con la letra pequeña de mierda no me había dado cuenta. Pero bueno tienes puesta su foto y todo, que cabrón jajaj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 May 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

que te den por culo tio, eres un amargado pq estas remando pero sigues como si no remaras en casa papis, sin disfrutar de la vida una mierda y sin independencia, pues no me extraña que tu vida sea una puta mierda. Buscate un piso, ten algo que ofrecer o para compartir , cuida tu puto jardin y vendran las mariposas. Pero si ese jardin es un secarral sin vida, que mariposa se va a acercar matao de los cojones k me tienes hasta los cojones


----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

esta claro q tienes una depresion de caballo, la buena vida es pisito + novia. Comer por ahi, vez el netflix juntos hacerse de comer y cuidarse etc tu vida es una puta mierda pero nunac lo reconoceras. Y si ahorras para ''escapar del remo'' tu economia te exigira q sigas mateniendo el mismo nivel de vida de mierda. Se lo k me digo xk he estado haciendo lo mismo k tu mucho tiempo al final puesto paco publico y tengo ilusion por remar aunque los horarios son una mierda, xro se k mi vida cambiara de todas formas lo k te espera sin motivaciones ni metas es una mierda de vida un saludo y busco novio k este bien colocao


----------



## Fargo (31 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> esta claro q tienes una depresion de caballo, la buena vida es pisito + novia. Comer por ahi, vez el netflix juntos hacerse de comer y cuidarse etc *tu vida es una puta mierda pero nunca lo reconocerás.*



Joder, si llevo 110 páginas reconociéndolo.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, si llevo 110 páginas reconociéndolo.



no lo parece, tu mayor aspiración es quedarte en casapapy sin remar, lo que no te sacaria de la depresion. Quizas al principio si mejoraria la ansiedad pero probablemente te hundiria en un pozo de mayor indefensión a la hora de enfrentarte a este mundo de hienas que nos han dejado. Hay muchos putones, esta claro, pero tambien hay gente que merece la pena y esta amargada porque no encuentra a nadie, montones. Buscate una novia en condiciones remero. Una novia da mucho calor y cariño y motivacion. Y tu vienes aki a escuchar a estos misoginos maleantes (habria q volver a la ley de vagos y maleantes). Una novia no kiere un maleante, quiere sentirse protegida x su hombre


----------



## Fargo (31 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Buscate una novia en condiciones remero. Una novia da mucho calor y cariño y motivacion.



Esta frase parece de Carlos Sobera en first dates, te parece buena idea venir con optimismo romanticón a un hilo de remeros derroídos?
Aquí estamos de vueltas, somos perros viejos y sabemos que las tías a la larga solo dan disgustos.


----------



## Fargo (31 May 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta frase parece de Carlos Sobera en First dates, te parece buena idea venir con optimismo romanticón a un hilo de remeros derroídos?
> Aquí ya estamos de vueltas, somos perros viejos y sabemos que las tías a la larga solo dan disgustos.



no te da verguenza q estan los viejos buscando novia en el juan y medio con 70 años y una derroicion encima de caballo y despues salen y dicen k han vuelto a nacer y tu tienes 30 y estas echo una puta mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

la vida del remero con una esposa en casa era llevadera, el problema que hay ahora esq los trabajos siguen siendo trabajos pero en casa no hay una señora k te cuida y t pone todo x delante. hay k hacer el papel de mujer y de hombre y es muy duro. los hombre tampoco quieren mantener a las mujeres ya, prefieren dinero, pues toma el puto dinero zorra, toma mi puto dinero y rema solo, rema cabron rema en la calle y en casa hasta reventar y disfruta como tu mujer esta reventada tambien y te deja x otro ya k tu le importas una mierda y no sacrificarias nada x ella., toma toma billetes zorra del capital, En otra epoca tener a tu mujer sin remar era un lujo, una muestra de respeto , amor y estatus social poder permitirse a una señora ociosa, el hombre se ha degenerado y solo quiere culos de goma y billetes, la mujer lo sabe y le responde en consecuencia


----------



## Fargo (31 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no te da verguenza q estan los viejos buscando novia en el juan y medio con 70 años y una derroicion encima de caballo y despues salen y dicen k han vuelto a nacer y tu tienes 30 y estas echo una puta mierda



Las mujeres son el menor de mis problemas, ahora mismo me daría más satisfacción ahorrar la cantidad que me he propuesto y salir por patas de mi curro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 May 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no lo parece, tu mayor aspiración es quedarte en casapapy sin remar, lo que no te sacaria de la depresion. Quizas al principio si mejoraria la ansiedad pero probablemente te hundiria en un pozo de mayor indefensión a la hora de enfrentarte a este mundo de hienas que nos han dejado. Hay muchos putones, esta claro, pero tambien hay gente que merece la pena y esta amargada porque no encuentra a nadie, montones. Buscate una novia en condiciones remero. Una novia da mucho calor y cariño y motivacion. Y tu vienes aki a escuchar a estos misoginos maleantes (habria q volver a la ley de vagos y maleantes). Una novia no kiere un maleante, quiere sentirse protegida x su hombre



Puf, apestas a dependiente emocional, mi novia es mejor que las demás, blablabla...

Vete buscando viaducto para el día que te la lie.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las mujeres son el menor de mis problemas, ahora mismo me daría más satisfacción ahorrar la cantidad que me he propuesto y salir por patas de mi curro.





Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Puf, apestas a dependiente emocional, mi novia es mejor que las demás, blablabla...
> 
> Vete buscando viaducto para el día que te la lie.



pero si tu tienes hasta larvas que me estas contando


----------



## pacopalotes (31 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Puf, apestas a dependiente emocional, mi novia es mejor que las demás, blablabla...
> 
> Vete buscando viaducto para el día que te la lie.



entonces si se destruye la familia y los vinculos nos quejamos porque la sociedad se va al colapso y ya no hay incentivo para remar. Y si no se destruye esq es toxico y dependencia emocional. El cuentito de la dependencia emocional ha derroido las almas de occidente. Coño, pues claro que si, somos seres sociales, creamos alianzas y clanes es nuestro estado natural. No somos una isla ni es nuestro estado optimo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero si tu tienes hasta larvas que me estas contando



Tengo un niño, si, es el que menos me amarga la vida, además le estoy educando sin mariconadas.

Leete una leyenda de Bécquer que se titula "Es raro" lo de las tías viene de largo...


----------



## Fargo (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El cuentito de la dependencia emocional ha derroido las almas de occidente. Coño, pues claro que si, somos seres sociales, creamos alianzas y clanes es nuestro estado natural. No somos una isla *ni es nuestro estado optimo*



Qué peligro tienes, eres carne de suicidio o asesinato por cuernos de tu mujer.
Ellas son así, y cuanto antes lo entiendas mejor para ti.
Tu estado óptimo tiene una dependencia emocional 0 hacia objetos y personas, dicho esto incluso a los monjes les cuesta llegar a este punto de desapego, pero es el ideal a alcanzar.
Lo otro es adicción, enfermedad y obsesión, si hay que enamorarse de alguien mejor enamórate de ti mismo.


----------



## Fargo (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no lo parece, tu mayor aspiración es quedarte en casapapy sin remar, lo que no te sacaria de la depresion. Quizas al principio si mejoraria la ansiedad pero probablemente te hundiria en un pozo de mayor indefensión a la hora de enfrentarte a este mundo de hienas que nos han dejado. Hay muchos putones, esta claro, pero tambien hay gente que merece la pena y esta amargada porque no encuentra a nadie, montones. Buscate una novia en condiciones remero. Una novia da mucho calor y cariño y motivacion. Y tu vienes aki a escuchar a estos misoginos maleantes (habria q volver a la ley de vagos y maleantes). Una novia no kiere un maleante, quiere sentirse protegida x su hombre



Dices de la ley de vagos y trabajas con placita... Además escribes fatal. Estás para aconsejar. Hay amargados casados y solteros, simplista. Debes ser de los que se cree todo lo que la gente aparenta ser.


----------



## kokod (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El sistema es insostenible porque en el pais con más paro de europa y salarios paupérrimos tenemos millones de langostos, muchos herederos de la casta R78 cobrando pensiones que son pastizales, y por tanto somos quienes tenemos los pensionistas mejor pagados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074714
> 
> ...




Joder no has podido resumir mejor la situación de este país en tan pocas lineas, mis dieses caballero, a mi lo que me asombra cuando veo a gente que piensa que el dinero nunca se acabara en este país, algunos no saben que un día se levantaran y verán sus sueldos reducidos un 40% ya que este sistema lleva tiempo quebrado, todavía recuerdo la crisis del 2008 en donde los que menos tenían fueron los que se adaptaron mejor al entorno y a la realidad, la gente que cobraba 3000 euros y que derrepente se vio con un sueldo de 1000 euros acabaron arruinados, depresiones, suicidios, separaciones...


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Dices de la ley de vagos y trabajas con placita... Además escribes fatal. Estás para aconsejar. Hay amargados casados y solteros, simplista. Debes ser de los que se cree todo lo que la gente aparenta ser.



Enga envidioso, a remar, que ya hace falta un aumentito con el ipc, mi sueldo es de miseria también


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

REMA PACO REMA


----------



## Fargo (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Enga envidioso, a remar, que ya hace falta un aumentito con el ipc, mi sueldo es de miseria también



Mira tonto de mierda... Yo solo tengo envidia por el que no tiene que remar ni aguantar a nadie y puede vivir sin ser un miserable. Y no es tu caso.


----------



## mudj (1 Jun 2022)

No pasa nada.. Desde el principio de los tiempos es igual. El remero agotado muerto al hoyo y el remero joven y con esperanzas a remar en el lugar del muerto, hasta que se repita el ciclo. Reyes, familias importantes, religiones.... Ni te lo agradecen, como máximo se follaran a tus hijos


----------



## Fargo (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

mmmm pagita fresca mmmmmm si


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076583



fargo para pagar los viajecitos con la novia y la pelu : )


----------



## Fargo (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> fargo para pagar los viajecitos con la novia y la pelu : )



A mí no me compensa, me consta que a otros huelebragas les basta con eso.
Igual que les entra el dinero del remo se lo gastan, están metidos de lleno en la carrera de la rata.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

creeis que un remero puede llegar a adquirir un piso REMANDO?


----------



## mudj (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> creeis que un remero puede llegar a adquirir un piso REMANDO?



Con Franco llegaban. En 5 años como mucho, sin hipoteca.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

prueba de la tremenda desmoralización de la juventud de este pais, es que hay una gran cantidad de gente dispuesta a obtener una paga a cualquier coste, no importa si implica engaño o autodeclararse un incapacitado. Ni en mis horas de mayor desesperación y autoestima destrozada, se me ocurrió ir a pedir una paga por incapacidad por ansiedad o depresión, y la tenía, la tenía.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Con Franco llegaban. En 5 años como mucho, sin hipoteca.



y ahora como lo veis?


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y ahora como lo veis?



Ni de coña si eres soltero, salvo que seas top, tipo estrella de fútbol o político, etc.

De hecho, sale más a cuenta pillarse una furgoneta de tamaño medio, estilo Ford Transit para vivir en ella.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ni de coña si eres soltero, salvo que seas top, tipo estrella de fútbol o político, etc.
> 
> De hecho, sale más a cuenta pillarse una furgoneta de tamaño medio, estilo Ford Transit para vivir en ella.



joder macho vaya esperanzas, pues yo estaba dispuesto a renunciar a todo lo que hiciera falta por tener un jodido techo propio


----------



## 11kjuan (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> joder macho vaya esperanzas, pues yo estaba dispuesto a renunciar a todo lo que hiciera falta por tener un jodido techo propio



Renunciar a qué ?

Salvo que heredes, toca remar duro para tener tu zulito en barrio multicultural.

También puedes irte a la Alcarria manchega y pillarte casa en un pueblo random alejado de la mano de Dios.


----------



## mudj (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y ahora como lo veis?



Veo que como poco tienen que ser 2 los remeros. Luego con hipoteca y que se la den,, por unos precios de locos y en cómodosimos, plazos de entre 20 y 30 años. Pero bien, lo veo muy bien...como la gente traga y traga, pues debe de ser que esta la cosa perfecta. No?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Veo que como poco tienen que ser 2 los remeros. Luego con hipoteca y que se la den,, por unos precios de locos y en cómodosimos, plazos de entre 20 y 30 años. Pero bien, lo veo muy bien...como la gente traga y traga, pues debe de ser que esta la cosa perfecta. No?



mucho me temo que la presión demográfica y sobrepoblación en este mundo globalizado empujarán los precios hasta el infinito y más allá donde eso que comentas nos parecerá un sueño. pues en esas condiciones podremos aspirar a un ataud colmena , como esta pasando en japón, aun a costa de remeros matandose de sol a sol.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> creeis que un remero puede llegar a adquirir un piso REMANDO?



Será del banco hasta que pagues la última letra, deber dinero al banco es como debérselo a la mafia, vivirás 30 años con esa presión de tener que ingresar para pagar lo que debes, aunque sea en trabajos donde abusen de ti o te desgasten a grandes niveles física y mentalmente, porque no tienes otra cosa estable a lo que agarrarte.
Teniendo en cuenta el precio de la vivienda, los sueldos cuencoarrocistas y la precariedad de este país tampoco hay que ser un lumbrera para saber que comprar una casa es meterte en la mierda y no poder escapar de ella.
Veo a muchos cipotecados en mi curro, y noto su envidia hacia mí por vivir con mis padres y no haberme cipotecado aún.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> prueba de la tremenda desmoralización de la juventud de este pais, es que hay una gran cantidad de gente dispuesta a obtener una paga a cualquier coste, no importa si implica engaño o autodeclararse un incapacitado.



Las situaciones extremas requieren medidas extremas, y que solo te contraten sin enchufe en trabajos de mierda, con horarios de mierda por un cuenco de arroz es una situación bastante extrema.
No pocos acaban herniados o con la cabeza jodida para siempre por depresión, estrés laboral continuado y alta toxicidad de su entorno laboral, teniendo que pedir una paguita porque realmente esos curros han acabado con ellos.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las situaciones extremas requieren medidas extremas, y que solo te contraten sin enchufe en trabajos de mierda, con horarios de mierda por un cuenco de arroz es una situación bastante extrema.
> No pocos acaban herniados o con la cabeza jodida para siempre por depresión, estrés laboral continuado y alta toxicidad de su entorno laboral, teniendo que pedir una paguita porque realmente esos curros han acabado con ellos.



tienes razon pero donde queda tu orgullo como ser humano y tu amor propio? declararte incapacitado cuando no es tu culpa que españa sea un infierno


----------



## W.Morgan (2 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No nos tratan como personas, para las élites solo somos mano de obra barata reemplazable y sacrificable.



A mi las élites nunca me han tratado mal, sin embargo, no podría decir lo mismo de las buenas gentes de este país.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jun 2022)

Seguid remando, cabrones.
Hoy de 14 a 23, días que se perderán en la galera como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jun 2022)

Remar por un cuenco de arroz para que otros vivan como reyes MANDA.


----------



## Alguien random (2 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Será del banco hasta que pagues la última letra, deber dinero al banco es como debérselo a la mafia, vivirás 30 años con esa presión de tener que ingresar para pagar lo que debes, aunque sea en trabajos donde abusen de ti o te desgasten a grandes niveles física y mentalmente, porque no tienes otra cosa estable a lo que agarrarte.
> Teniendo en cuenta el precio de la vivienda, los sueldos cuencoarrocistas y la precariedad de este país tampoco hay que ser un lumbrera para saber que comprar una casa es meterte en la mierda y no poder escapar de ella.
> Veo a muchos cipotecados en mi curro, y noto su envidia hacia mí por vivir con mis padres y no haberme cipotecado aún.



Seguro que esos currelas envidian las pajas que te haces en tu cama de 90, con los auriculares puestos para que los gemidos de la actriz porno no despierten a tus padres, en tu cuarto de adolescente con posters de Cristiano ronaldo.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (2 Jun 2022)

Excusas para no trabajar, vago de mierda hijo de puta


----------



## IMPULSES (2 Jun 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Seguro que esos currelas envidian las pajas que te haces en tu cama de 90, con los auriculares puestos para que los gemidos de la actriz porno no despierten a tus padres, en tu cuarto de adolescente con posters de Cristiano ronaldo.



Hombre yo lo veo mas tranquilo que el que se montó la peli de Hollywood se casó tuvo crios y esta amargado a 30-40 años porque la bigotuda quería el piso mas molón aunque estuviera fuera de su alcance. 
A un mal paso del divorcio , porque le atrae la chortina nueva de su curro pero sabe que poco o nada puede hacer , pero va con la esperanza de que algún día le haga caso, mientras ve como esta misma chortina le rie laas gracias al jefe. 
Llega a casa y ve como la morsa de su mujer no para de coger kg alegando que los embarazos han creado esa metamorfosis en ella....Así las cosas un día dará un mal paso , le pillará su bigotuda y le pondrá de patitas en la calle con hipoteca, manutención y viogen incluída....mientras tanto el ladrillero que le enterro en vida en pladur , estará en la cubierta de su Ferreti tumbado en una hamaca mientras una sugar baby de veintipocos años se la chupa con esmero.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Seguro que esos currelas envidian las pajas que te haces en tu cama de 90, con los auriculares puestos para que los gemidos de la actriz porno no despierten a tus padres, en tu cuarto de adolescente con posters de Cristiano ronaldo.



la cuestion es que, detrás del ansia de funcionariado está la posibilidad de optar a vivir en un sitio que te convenga y pagar hipoteca. La casa no es tuya, vale, pero la letra es mucho mas pequeña que el alquiler de un piso actualmente, incluso aunque no te de tiempo a pagarlo. E ahí la cuestión. Sin embargo, un remero en la privada a base de contratos de mierda nunca tendrá opción ni a cipotecarse, por lo que estará condenado a tirar por el sumidero el 80% de su sueldo sin tener ningún derecho. Claro que lo mejor es tener casa a tocateja, nos ha jodido. Pero para el remero pobre esass son las opciones: casapapy sin libertad ni vida. 2. tirar por el sumidero su sueldo entero para malvivir sin perspectivas. 3. Cipotecarse y pagar una cuota razonable, tomarselo a modo de inversión, y si no, vivir mejor que el alquilado medio sin duda. Despues de todo, puedes optar a un piso que te puedas permitir o a una casa en un pueblo, pagando un 30% del salario que es lo recomendable para no acabar pegandose un tiro. Como aval, tu contrato fijo en el funcionariado. Un alquiler del 30% del salario yo os diré lo que es: piso patera compartido. Eso es a lo que se puede optar de alquiler. En cambio, la cipoteca por ese precio, te da opcion a una vivienda para ti solo. Aquí se habla mucho pero yo conozco gente que vive sola con zipotecas en areas en las que los alquileres ahora estan desorbitados, pisos decentes pagando 300e. Cuando el alquiler de ese mismo piso es de 900. Que cada uno eche cuentas. Imaginemos que el remero cae en depresion extrema o no puede seguir remando, simplemente da el piso al banco y se acabó la vaina. En cualquier caso, habrá estado pagando menos que el alquilado medio, y con mejor calidad de vida.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jun 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Excusas para no trabajar, vago de mierda hijo de puta


----------



## Fargo (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jun 2022)

Remeritos chupapollas, donde estais?


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Remeritos chupapollas, donde estais?



presente señor aki señor para servirle señor diga donde y como remo señor lo k usted mande señoor para eso vivo para servirle señor solo diga señor y usted obtiene solo mande x favor señor mande SU EMPRESA MI VIDA ENTERA SEÑOR
r


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

Yo ya mismo empiezo a trabajar con los horarios del desgraciado este, pero en el sector público, me consuela saber que a pesar de mi sueldo de mierda, no me van a echar cuando llegue el MADMAX este verano, o eso espero, porque en realidad no soy funcy como tal. Quiero saber que se siente al tener un sueldo fresco, 1000 euros frescos en mi cuenta cada mes. Nunca he tenido esa sensación


----------



## homega (2 Jun 2022)

AMEGO @Fargo el problema es que naciste con algo de riqueza y eso te ha permitido empezar a trabajar muy mayor después de correrte mil juergas y vaguear hasta los 23 años más o menos. 

De haber nacido siglos atrás, trabajarías desde niño y lo tendrías asimilado, normalmente te habrías casado con otra esclava humilde a los 20 años y tendrías hijos que alimentar y ya piensas menos en el horror de tu vida. O al menos no te sentirías tan solo y desmotivado.

Aparte de eso, la tele y el cine nos muestran una vida engañosa las 24 horas del día, tías buenas, sexazo, lujo, diversión, viajes, familias felices, cuerpos perfectos, fiestas, cochazos, riqueza... y tu cerebro no puede asimilar que tu vida sea la nada absoluta.

Espero haberte ayudado, te saluda Jose el cuñado desde el bar de mi amigo Manolo.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Será del banco hasta que pagues la última letra, deber dinero al banco es como debérselo a la mafia, vivirás 30 años con esa presión de tener que ingresar para pagar lo que debes, aunque sea en trabajos donde abusen de ti o te desgasten a grandes niveles física y mentalmente, porque no tienes otra cosa estable a lo que agarrarte.
> Teniendo en cuenta el precio de la vivienda, los sueldos cuencoarrocistas y la precariedad de este país tampoco hay que ser un lumbrera para saber que comprar una casa es meterte en la mierda y no poder escapar de ella.
> Veo a muchos cipotecados en mi curro, y noto su envidia hacia mí por vivir con mis padres y no haberme cipotecado aún.



Ojo con esos que hay mucho RATA. Gente mala y envidiosa.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

homega dijo:


> AMEGO @Fargo el problema es que naciste con algo de riqueza y eso te ha permitido empezar a trabajar muy mayor después de correrte mil juergas y vaguear hasta los 23 años más o menos.
> 
> De haber nacido siglos atrás, trabajarías desde niño y lo tendrías asimilado, normalmente te habrías casado con otra esclava humilde a los 20 años y tendrías hijos que alimentar y ya piensas menos en el horror de tu vida. O al menos no te sentirías tan solo y desmotivado.
> 
> ...



Si, el esclavo desde niño se frustra menos porque no ha vivido nada bueno. Tener familia es su único aliciente. Pero ves a gente mayor y miras lo que ha hecho en la vida. Trabajar. De vacaciones al pueblo y poco más. Una puta mierda de vida. La vida del pobre siempre es una basura. Siempre. Porque depende del dinero que ha de ganar.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si, el esclavo desde niño se frustra menos porque no ha vivido nada bueno. Tener familia es su único aliciente. Pero ves a gente mayor y miras lo que ha hecho en la vida. Trabajar. De vacaciones al pueblo y poco más. Una puta mierda de vida. La vida del pobre siempre es una basura. Siempre. Porque depende del dinero que ha de ganar.



la felicidad tambien es una cuestión de perspectiva y apreciación. Te equivocas muchísimo. Es como decir a mas sexo tienes mas disfrutas, y sabemos que no es así, que simplemente te vas degenerando mas y mas para volver a sentir lo mismo, como drogarse. Pues esto es igual, a mas estimulación mayor aburrimiento. Mucha gente que tiene mucho dinero esta amargadisima. La espiritualidad es importante en la vida.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> la felicidad tambien es una cuestión de perspectiva y apreciación. Te equivocas muchísimo. Es como decir a mas sexo tienes mas disfrutas, y sabemos que no es así, que simplemente te vas degenerando mas y mas para volver a sentir lo mismo, como drogarse. Pues esto es igual, a mas estimulación mayor aburrimiento. Mucha gente que tiene mucho dinero esta amargadisima. La espiritualidad es importante en la vida.



Por uno que tiene mucha pasta y está amargado hay miles que no tienen y están mucho peor. Que espiritualidad ni que cojones... Un remero tiene una vida de mierda sí o sí aunque se crea que es feliz. Si eres un vasallo convencido podrás ser feliz.

Y ya me da igual un rico que un rentista. Los dos no aguantan la mierda que los demás porque tienen libertad.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Remeritos chupapollas, donde estais?



Vaya forma de hablar de tus padres...


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

Remad, cabrones.
Yo libro hoy y mañana trabajo de 23 a 07.
El turno de noche es el menos malo, uno puede tocarse las pelotas y se cobra un poco más.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jun 2022)

Remeritos? Dónde estáis?


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

Lo peor son las compañeras chortinas cuando eres un perro viejo.
Ves lo que pudo ser y no fue, lo que podría ser para ti y no es.
Te hablan de cosas del curro y poco más, ya intento evitar estas conversaciones con chortinas que no llevan a ningún lado.


----------



## Mentefria2 (3 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo peor son las compañeras chortinas cuando eres un perro viejo.
> Ves lo que pudo ser y no fue, lo que podría ser para ti y no es.
> Te hablan de cosas del curro y poco más, ya intento evitar estas conversaciones con chortinas que no llevan a ningún lado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078411



Ley de vida majo. Y lo peor es que en 20 años te arrepentirás de no haber follao a las milfs que te rodean en este momento y a las que no prestas atención por pensar en las chortinas que no te has follao cuando eras joven..


----------



## KailKatarn (3 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo peor son las compañeras chortinas cuando eres un perro viejo.
> Ves lo que pudo ser y no fue, lo que podría ser para ti y no es.
> Te hablan de cosas del curro y poco más, ya intento evitar estas conversaciones con chortinas que no llevan a ningún lado.




Cuando te hagas un poco más viejo te darás cuenta que eso que dices es un chorrada. A día de hoy no hay quien cojones aguante a una de 20-25 años, ya no hablemos de 18. ¿Pero tienes puta idea de lo que tienen esas féminas ya en la cabeza? si pretendes crear una familia con una de ellas mejor dedícate a la ruleta rusa, porque en ambos temas te arriesgas los huevos, pero una de las opciones da dinero mientras la otra lo quita.

Si las de mi generación (35-40 años) están ya de la reputísima olla, no me quiero imaginar como están las de 18-25 años. Vamos, tiene que ser un puto espectáculo.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Cuando te hagas un poco más viejo te darás cuenta que eso que dices es un chorrada. A día de hoy no hay quien cojones aguante a una de 20-25 años, ya no hablemos de 18.
> ¿Pero tienes puta idea de lo que tienen esas féminas ya en la cabeza?



Y las de 30-35-40-45 están bien de la cabeza?
*Las mujeres son niñas eternas con cuerpo de adultas,* a ver si nos vamos enterando.
Su madurez mental acaba a los 22 cono mucho, y de ahí ya no maduran más.
Eso sí, todas van acumulando traumas, cuantas más pollas hayan catado más locas están.
Las mujeres no maduran ni se equilibran con la edad, es un gran error pensar así y los que os juntéis con estas gallinas viejas pagaréis las consecuencias.
Del bajón de su físico hablamos otro día.
Póngame una jovencita prieta, que locas están todas.
Prefiero fichar a Vinicius con 20 años que con 40, y si puedo lo ficho con 17 como promesa de futuro.
Pero no me lo puedo permitir, efectivamente.
Y para estar con una Charo de mi curro que se pasa el día tirándome la caña prefiero estar solo, así de claro.
La naturaleza es sabia y las jóvenes tienen jijajeo, falditas apretaditas, juventud y fertilidad.
Me seguirán gustando las veinteañeras aunque yo tenga 80 años, las Charos las dejo para usted y para el que las quiera.
Señores, un minuto de silencio por este Muro...


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Ley de vida majo. Y lo peor es que en 20 años *te arrepentirás de no haber follao a las milfs que te rodean en este momento *y a las que no prestas atención por pensar en las chortinas que no te has follao cuando eras joven..



No me arrepentiré, moriré solo pero no me arrepentiré. De 35 no subo, igual que ellas tienen sus requisitos yo tengo los míos.
CHAROS NO.


----------



## KailKatarn (3 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y las de 30-35-40-45 están bien de la cabeza?
> Las mujeres son niñas eternas con cuerpo de adultas, a ver si nos vamos enterando.
> Su madurez mental acaba a los 22 cono mucho, y de ahí ya no maduran más.
> Todas van acumulando traumas, cuantas más pollas hayan catado más locas están.
> ...




Todo eso está muy bien, sobretodo la parte en la que te inventas que yo te he dicho que te vayas con una de 30-40. Yo lo que te he dicho es que plantearse algo serio con las de 18-25 de hoy por hoy tiene que ser un espectáculo. Todo lo demás te lo has inventado tú. Eso sin descontar el descubrimiento de la rueda de que las de 20 suelen estar más buenas que las de 40. En fin ...


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, sobretodo la parte en la que te inventas que yo te he dicho que te vayas con una de 30-40. Yo lo que te he dicho es que plantearse algo serio con las de 18-25 de hoy por hoy tiene que ser un espectáculo. Todo lo demás te lo has inventado tú. Eso sin descontar el descubrimiento de la rueda de que las de 20 suelen estar más buenas que las de 40. En fin ...



Con quien habla usted ?


----------



## KailKatarn (3 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Con quien habla usted ?



Con el OP, por eso le cito.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Con el OP, por eso le cito.



Jajaja yo no veo la cita.
Por eso le he preguntado con quién hablaba


----------



## KailKatarn (3 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si las de 20 no valen y las de 40 tampoco valen cuéntanos tu solución.
> Mgtow los próximos 60 años? Putas?



Te he dicho que las de 20 no valen PARA ALGO SERIO. Repito, ALGO SERIO, ya sabes, pensar en familia, hipoteca común, vida juntos y todo ese tipo de mierdas.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

El hilo ha entrado en una fase de derroición pura.
Quedaos solo los más fuertes y valientes de la zona, entrar en este hilo es como meterse en Chernobyl sin el traje de astronauta.
Yo seguiré comentando porque ya estoy perdido en un trabajo de mierda sin chortina pizpireta y lo que está muerto no puede morir, pero vosotros igual podéis salvaros aún.
Cuando voy al curro me lo tomo con resignación, soy como el que se santigua sabiendo que va a la guerra.


----------



## el mensa (3 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> Cuando te hagas un poco más viejo te darás cuenta que eso que dices es un chorrada. A día de hoy no hay quien cojones aguante a una de 20-25 años, ya no hablemos de 18. ¿Pero tienes puta idea de lo que tienen esas féminas ya en la cabeza? si pretendes crear una familia con una de ellas mejor dedícate a la ruleta rusa, porque en ambos temas te arriesgas los huevos, pero una de las opciones da dinero mientras la otra lo quita.
> 
> Si las de mi generación (35-40 años) están ya de la reputísima olla, no me quiero imaginar como están las de 18-25 años. Vamos, tiene que ser un puto espectáculo.



Te compadezco tronco, has pasado la vida lidiando con la peor generación de mujeres que hemos tenido en la historia.

Lo que viene después, uff, siendo optimista te digo que algunas, no muchas, están viendo "la tierra quemada" que están dejando las actuales treintañeras e intentan no entrar en esa dinámica aunque siendo una dinámica, valga la redundancia, lo tienen crudo. 

Eso si, de 30 para abajo la que está loca de atar se ve a a legua, porque lleva encima más banderas rojas que un puesto de venta a la puerta de Anfield en día de partido.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

Mientras nosotros remamos de sol a sol por un cuenco de arroz, otros viven a cuerpo de rey sin hacer nada.
Mirad la vida que nos estamos perdiendo en la galera.


----------



## Murray's (3 Jun 2022)

Remar por menos de 1800€ netos mes x14
Y sin una hembra que te la chupe

La verdad no.merece la pena, con la hiperinflación que hay


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (3 Jun 2022)

La excusa del remero para vaguear, eso ya esta inventado hace años.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (3 Jun 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Veo que como poco tienen que ser 2 los remeros. Luego con hipoteca y que se la den,, por unos precios de locos y en cómodosimos, plazos de entre 20 y 30 años. Pero bien, lo veo muy bien...como la gente traga y traga, pues debe de ser que esta la cosa perfecta. No?



Y recuerda, franco facha, malo.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jun 2022)

Rema, rema, rema, remar de sol a sol está bien, el trabajo dignifica al hombre, si te esfuerzas llegarás lejos en la vida, la meritocracia se impone sobre los enchufes, quédate a hacer horas extras y el jefe lo valorará, haz todo lo que te diga el patrón y...


----------



## XRL (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



lo malo de la cárcel que tendrías que compartir el dia a dia con malas compañias,no es igual a forear xd

yo antes me haría el loco-violento para que me metieran en un psiquiátrico unos dias semanas y luego me dieran paguita o me pondría a pedir en el centro

una cosa es trabajar sin reventarte y ganar un buen dinero,otra reventarte para una miseria 

y para mi lo peor es el clima de este pais,el jodido calor este es insoportable,a mi me mata


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Remar por menos de 1800€ netos mes x14
> Y sin una hembra que te la chupe
> 
> La verdad no.merece la pena, con la hiperinflación que hay



Tampoco hace falta que haga guarreridas. Con un masaje y un polvete me basta.

Hace falta un contrato sexual que estipule al menos tres veces por semana. Mínimo.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jun 2022)

ESTO es de lo que el currela intenta huir, remar de sol a sol hasta los 67 en trabajos de mala muerte con jefes explotadores por un cuenco de arroz.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Remar por menos de 1800€ netos mes x14
> Y sin una hembra que te la chupe
> 
> La verdad no.merece la pena, con la hiperinflación que hay



lo veo y subo a remar *20 horas semana máximo* y por esa pasta más bien más, 2k netos.

lo de la hembra en el nwo date por jodido, los ligones porque se juegan un jenaro cada día y los nf por nf


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> lo veo y subo a remar *20 horas semana máximo* y por esa pasta más bien más, 2k netos.
> 
> lo de la hembra en el nwo date por jodido, los ligones porque se juegan un jenaro cada día y los nf por nf



Tu eres profesor.


----------



## tomac (4 Jun 2022)

Otro que hoy pilla el remo, este estado de funcivagos y langostas no se sostiene solo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tu eres profesor.



pizzero, con 4 sucursales


----------



## Fargo (4 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Otro que hoy pilla el remo, este estado de funcivagos y langostas no se sostiene solo.



Dinos cómo escapar de ahí.
Como están las cosas veo imposible que cambie nada, lo único que se me ocurre es pasarme al bando ganador de funcivagos y paguiteros, si revienta todo mejor.
Paso de seguir alimentando este sistema, se están pasando de la raya y los remeros de la privada ya estamos hasta los cojones.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar hasta los 67 por un cuenco de arroz que cada vez da para menos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079311



Este país hace papilla a la gente honrada


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Mucho Ánimo para quienes esteis en las galeras este fin de semana, para que la casta político monarquico funcionarial pueda disfrutar de su fin de semana invitando a los amigos a una barbacoa en el jardin de su casa, o mamadú o Fátima puedan ir al supermercado a hacer la compra semanal, gracias a vuestra solidaridad.


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta que haga guarreridas. Con un masaje y un polvete me basta.
> 
> Hace falta un contrato sexual que estipule al menos tres veces por semana. Mínimo.




*Dicen que en la cárcel te hinchas a follar con las reos que están más salidas todas que una mona y no necesitas contrato sexual, solo tres meses de miraditas y carteo y consugues un vis a vis donde os dejan follar..y lo que surja*

*Además te mantienen dentro sin pagar un duro y al salir tienes prestación por desempleo...creo que dos años.*

*No quiero dar ideas pero esto es lo que hay*...


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Dicen que en la cárcel te hinchas a follar con las reos que están más salidas todas que una mona y no necesitas contrato sexual, solo tres meses de miraditas y carteo y consugues un vis a vis donde os dejan follar..y lo que surja*
> 
> *Además te mantienen dentro sin pagar un duro y al salir tienes prestación por desempleo...creo que dos años.*
> 
> *No quiero dar ideas pero esto es lo que hay*...



No has estado en la cárcel.
De verdad que no.
XD


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No has estado en la cárcel.
> De verdad que no.
> XD



No, pero aveces pienso que entre el infierno de vivir en este pais y vivir en la carcel no debe diferir mucho

Tu has estado?


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No, pero aveces pienso que entre el infierno de vivir en este pais y vivir en la carcel no debe diferir mucho
> 
> Tu has estado?



Conozco algún que otro compañero y familiar que estuvo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Conozco algún que otro compañero y familiar que estuvo.



Y vivió como dios, quienes hemos estudiado la ley general penitenciaria y hemos sido avogaos sabemos que los presos viven como Dios.

El problema, es que son gente de estar todo el día de parque botella, y droga y ahí sufren.


La cárcel es el paraíso para el burbumori


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y vivió como dios, quienes hemos estudiado la ley general penitenciaria y hemos sido avogaos sabemos que los presos viven como Dios.
> 
> El problema, es que son gente de estar todo el día de parque botella, y droga y ahí sufren.
> 
> ...




Si sales con paga ya merece la pena

Entre ser casapapi/nini/vago/no remero pobre y que te mantenga el Estado en chirona no debe haber notable diferencia y con opción a vis a vis con presas que ya les da igual todo y les encanta follar.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y vivió como dios, quienes hemos estudiado la ley general penitenciaria y hemos sido avogaos sabemos que los presos viven como Dios.
> 
> El problema, es que son gente de estar todo el día de parque botella, y droga y ahí sufren.
> 
> ...




Ya, cuando un puto perro funcionario te diga que a levantarte, que tienes que hacer o toca esto, ya veréis.
Por eso ni te sobra ni te falta razón.

La cárcel te come sino eres lumpen de verdad. 

Y por supuesto hay cárceles y cárceles, no es lo mismo la de Barcelona llena de chusma tironucable que la de Cuenca, donde Felipe el yonki es buen tipo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si sales con paga ya merece la pena
> 
> Entre ser casapapi/nini/vago/no remero pobre y que te mantenga el Estado en chirona no debe haber notable diferencia y con opción a vis a vis con presas que ya les da igual todo y les encanta follar.



Escucha mi Murray;
-desayuno comida y cena puesta
-economato con 5 euros diarios a gastr
-biblioteca gratis
-ongs que te hacen cineforum
-gimnasio y piscina gratis
-competiciones deportivas
-consola y videojuegos (te extraen la tarjeta wifi de cada dispositivo)
-kit higiene mensual


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya, cuando un puto perro funcionario te diga que a levantarte, que tienes que hacer o toca esto, ya veréis.
> Por eso ni te sobra ni te falta razón.
> 
> La cárcel te come sino eres lumpen de verdad.
> ...



El perro funcionario, abre celda de 9 a 21, y hay libertad de movimiento dentro.

Te crees que hay un funcivago mazao por preso? Hay un barrigudo por 100 reclusos.

Fin.


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Escucha mi Murray;
> -desayuno comida y cena puesta
> -economato con 5 euros diarios a gastr
> -biblioteca gratis
> ...




A mi lo que me tienta que se folla mucho y en la vida real NADA.


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El perro funcionario, abre celda de 9 a 21, y hay libertad de movimiento dentro.
> 
> Te crees que hay un funcivago mazao por preso? Hay un barrigudo por 100 reclusos.
> 
> Fin.




Curiosamente nadie se queja en las cárceles españolas. Cuando fué el último motín? Ni se sabe..

Los reos en general están contentos.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jun 2022)

Este niño de papá listillo no ha querido cipotecarse.
Cuando se aburre de estar en la doritocueva hace escapadas largas con el coche.
Suele volver a casa por Navidad.
No cobra paguita, sus padres langostas le dan 400 euros al mes para hacer sus viajes y con eso va tirando, durmiendo en el coche.
Si la alternativa es remar de sol a sol durante 40 años obligado por la hipoteca, la bigotuda y las larvas, ni tan mal para el que se pueda permitir esta opción de vida con poco equipaje, pocos gastos, pocas preocupaciones y pocas obligaciones.
Hay que tener muchos huevos para vivir en el coche, un tipo blando no aguantaría ni una semana.


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este niño de papá listillo no ha querido cipotecarse.
> Cuando se aburre de estar en la doritocueva hace escapadas largas con el coche.
> Suele volver a casa por Navidad.
> No cobra paguita, sus padres langostas le dan 400 euros al mes para hacer sus viajes y con eso va tirando, durmiendo en el coche.
> Si la alternativa es remar de sol a sol durante 40 años, ni tan mal para el que se lo pueda permitir.




Lobo no es un buen ejemplo a seguir pero dice cosas sensatas y razonables.


----------



## Murray's (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por qué no?




Muy abnegado para TODO, es un asocial y muy narcisista, es anti colectivista, anti familia , solo cree en el individualismo y minimalismo ,obsesionado con la élite y los políticos y de la ingenieria social, la agenda que tienen preparada , piensa demasiado en eso y de ahi no sale, ni intenta salir.


----------



## csainz (4 Jun 2022)

Algo pilla de youtube también...


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Curiosamente nadie se queja en las cárceles españolas. Cuando fué el último motín? Ni se sabe..
> 
> Los reos en general están contentos.



como se van a quejar o escapar con la seguridad que hay ignorante de la vida. Camaras, sensores, vallas, puertas automaticas, etc.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jun 2022)

Los de la privada estamos hasta las pelotas, nuestras condiciones laborales cada vez son peores.
Horarios de sol a sol, presión por alcanzar objetivos, encargadillos azotando con el látigo pagando lo mínimo, un trabajador haciendo el trabajo de tres...
Alguien se sorprende con estas noticias que vemos últimamente?









Opositar a los 50 años: «De joven todo te vale, pero luego ves la ventaja de trabajar en lo público»


Las academias se llenan de trabajadores veteranos que optan a una plaza. Un eventual del Sergas, una madre de tres hijos y una sanitaria que consiguió su puesto a los 51 años cuentan su experiencia.



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Fargo (4 Jun 2022)

....Y DE LOS FUNCIVAGOS.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por qué?



una mierda de vida es lo que tiene. Y se consuela el solo, ya ha perdido la cabeza y todo. Sus ansias de ver todo arder demuestran cuan profundamente amargado está como cualquier burbujero, ya que una persona feliz no desea ver todo arder.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079644



Pues t comerá LA HAMBRE


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Creo que en parte todo ese pesimismo es fruto del mal adoctrinamiento al que hemos estado sometidos. Unas expectativas altísimas e irreales, todo dios deseando tenerlo todo de la nada


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Este país hace papilla a la gente honrada



No hay ninguna honra en ser remero, como tampoco la hay en ser galeote.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> No hay ninguna honra en ser remero, como tampoco la hay en ser galeote.



Ahora lo honroso va a ser ser un mamarracho o paguitero


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Jun 2022)

Estas en bucle, no haces nada para que nada cambie.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ahora lo honroso va a ser ser un mamarracho o paguitero



Solo sé que estoy harto de ser el tonto que paga la fiesta a los demás a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que cada vez da para menos.
Va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre, y como yo hay muchos más.
Los rojos se han pasado de la raya, y la paguita a todo moronegro que entra ilegalmente en el país ha sido la gota que colma el vaso.
La cosa está caliente, que se ande con ojo Antonio Sánchez y demás vividores, se avecina una RENUNCIA MASIVA de remeros de la privada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jun 2022)

Jajjjajaj JAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA


VAMOS!


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo sé que estoy harto de ser el tonto que paga la fiesta a los demás a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que cada vez me da para menos.
> Va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre, y como yo hay muchos más.
> Los rojos se han pasado de la raya, y la paguita a todo moronegro que entra ilegalmente en el país ha sido la gota que colma el vaso.
> La cosa está caliente, que se ande con ojo Antonio Sánchez y demás vividores, se avecina una RENUNCIA MASIVA de remeros de la privada en masa.



Pues los moronegros os quitarán los trabajos y os comerá LA HAMBRE. Nadie is va a regalar NADA. Conozco gente mucho más explotada que tú, en plan que ni día de descanso tienen. Vivir para remar, y tienen que remar porque se los come LA HAMBRE, si . Eres rico? No. Pues eso es lo que hay


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Eso es un hombre trabajador como dios manda. Con ambiciones, no lo que vemos por aquí


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quién ha dicho que estoy de descanso?
> Estoy en la galera haciendo turno de noche, soy un lacayo de la empresa.



Deja de remar no seas maricona, que estás deseando ser libre, eres tú propio esclavo.

El otro día he amagado a dejar el curro, me he venido arriba con este hilo, las Charos todavía están flipando, hasta me dijeron que para esto se necesita examen y les dije un a mi que... y que ganó una mierda.

Ya le he echado más huevos que tú.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Deja de remar no seas maricona, que estás deseando ser libre, eres tú propio esclavo.
> 
> El otro día he amagado a dejar el curro, me he venido arriba con este hilo, las Charos todavía están flipando, hasta me dijeron que para esto se necesita examen y les dije un a mi que... y que ganó una mierda.
> 
> Ya le he echado más huevos que tú.



Trabajas para el estado remero? Cuenta tu experiencia


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jun 2022)

Iros espabilando si queréis encontrar una mujer a y no acabar colgados, estáis entrando en edades peligrosas. Fíjense ese remero feliz de arriba acumulando propiedades para su retiro y así mantener a su señora, el trabajo no le pesa


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Trabajas para el estado remero? Cuenta tu experiencia




Una Charo con la que compartia el coche se ha enfadado porque "podía haber matado a toda su familia cuando pille el covid", esto me baja la nómina casi 180 Merkels.

Me han puesto guardias de una categoría inferior y mayor número sin cobrar nada y me ha tocado ir, me llamaron a las 11 en principio me hice el loco...

Están todas locas y tienen faltas de respeto.

Este mes 1540 netos, quitale el gasoil...

Han hecho una reunión para meter presión con las guardias y les he dicho que ganó una mierda, que me faltan, que no quiero hacer guardias, y que pienso en dejarlo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Iros espabilando si queréis encontrar una mujer a y no acabar colgados, estáis entrando en edades peligrosas. Fíjense ese remero feliz de arriba acumulando propiedades para su retiro y así mantener a su señora, el trabajo no le pesa




Si me tengo que dar por aludido te pillas un owned premium, pille una tía con piso y vivo en su casa, además me dice que si me amarga el curro que lo deje y busque otro...


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Una Charo con la que compartia el coche se ha enfadado porque "podía haber matado a toda su familia cuando pille el covid", esto me baja la nómina casi 180 Merkels.
> 
> Me han puesto guardias de una categoría inferior y mayor número sin cobrar nada y me ha tocado ir, me llamaron a las 11 en principio me hice el loco...
> 
> ...



No es mal sueldo para españistan en absoluto. Está en la categoría de sueldo jugoso y si es del estado con PAGUITAS extra


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No es mal sueldo para españistan en absoluto. Está en la categoría de sueldo jugoso y si es del estado con PAGUITAS extra



Es con extra si, me animan los 3000 y pico Merkels del verano y los casi 4000 de la parienta, pero también me tienta tocarme los cojones a dos manos y tener años sabáticos.

De verdad pienso en dejarlo, lo odio...


----------



## Lukatovic (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues los moronegros os quitarán los trabajos y os comerá LA HAMBRE. Nadie is va a regalar NADA. Conozco gente mucho más explotada que tú, en plan que ni día de descanso tienen. Vivir para remar, y tienen que remar porque se los come LA HAMBRE, si . Eres rico? No. Pues eso es lo que hay



¿Que eres funcionario?

Yo mientras estoy recopilando posibles destinos para cuando deje de remar en España:









27 Países con Menos Impuestos en 2022 ⚠️ | GMD


Países con menos impuestos ¿Buscando salir de España para evitar pagar impuestos? los 27 mejores países para vivir con pocos impuestos o sin.




gmdavid.com





Muy interesantes los países que no cobran por dividendos.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Turno de noche, betillas. De 23 a 07.
Hace 5 años hice un trato con el diablo: yo le daba mi tiempo a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.
Pensé que por ser remero y manejar un audi a4 de los 90 tendría varias chortinas haciendo cola por cazarme cuando saliera del curro, nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Los que estamos cobrando poco más del SMI estamos bien jodidos.
Yo vivo a 10 km del curro, pero tengo compañeros que viven a 50 km y vienen todos los días.
Haced números.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Alguien más trabajando de noche o soy el único pringado?
Qué bien vivís, coño.


----------



## CocoVin (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien más trabajando de noche o soy el único pringado?
> Qué bien vivís, coño.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080025



No estas solo. Hay que remar, ánimo compañero.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Dicen que el primer paso para salir de la mierda es admitir que estás en la mierda.
Recapitulemos:
Trabajo sin futuro en la privada ON
Cuenco de arroz ON
Chortina loquita por Fargo OFF


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Yo también creo que es época de ir a lo seguro y aunque tengo estudios, me fui a por la placita de bachiller, ya que con lo otro no conseguía ni un cuenco de arroz. Ahora me tendré que levantar a las 4 o 5 para remar, pero habrá paguita fija en tiempos revueltos.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Yo no tengo macho, pero de tenerlo JAMÁS QUERRÍA UN NINI. Da PAVOR, MIEDO. para Nini yo jamás aceptaría alguien más flojo que yo


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

__





Os presento a Pauli "tu nueva sex doll". O El "Crepúsculo" de las babosas gigantes.


Puedes comprarmela a mí (sigue leyendo), puedes ponerle un short con una sola mano, la verdad, a diferencia de Nadia me parece una muñeca apta para una persona de fuerza normal. Tiene unos ojos con una forma muy bonita y natural, te soy sincero, tiene unos pechos muy bonitos, aunque no puedo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo no tengo macho, pero de tenerlo JAMÁS QUERRÍA UN NINI. Da PAVOR, MIEDO. para Nini yo jamás aceptaría alguien más flojo que yo



Sois las típicas que luego se lian con un moronegro paguitero y le mantenéis. Pero un tipo con un trabajo de currito no quereis. No hay más que ver perfiles de Tinder... Policías, bomberos, empresarios... 

Es que ni a un funci o trabajador público quieren si no es de alto rango. Ah y físico también. Hasta con hijos exigen. Quedáos solas, locas.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Sois las típicas que luego se lian con un moronegro paguitero y le mantenéis. Pero un tipo con un trabajo de currito no quereis. No hay más que ver perfiles de Tinder... Policías, bomberos, empresarios...
> 
> Es que ni a un funci o trabajador público quieren si no es de alto rango. Ah y físico también. Hasta con hijos exigen. Quedáos solas, locas.



JAMÁS JAMÁS que sea buen trabajador y me de SEGURIDAD y PROTECCIÓN. Huyo del nini como de la PESTE.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo no tengo macho, pero de tenerlo JAMÁS QUERRÍA UN NINI. Da PAVOR, MIEDO. para Nini yo jamás aceptaría alguien más flojo que yo



¿Eres hembra? Sniff, sniff, sniff.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> ¿Eres hembra? Sniff, sniff, sniff.



pero como si fuera un hombre, tampoco tengo sexo y he estado muchos años en el plan de fargo, solo que sin cobrar, sacrificandome por unos estudios y tragando mierda a paladas para que no me dieran ni un cuenco de arroz, detras de la zanahoria de ''una vida mejor'', y cualquier camarero seguramente tenia mejor vida que yo. Espero que ahora cambie


----------



## Gorrión (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> JAMÁS JAMÁS que sea buen trabajador y me de SEGURIDAD y PROTECCIÓN. Huyo del nini como de la PESTE.



Empoderadas para lo que interesa ¿Eres virgen? 

Pues ya sabes, no puedes pedir sin dar algo a cambio del mismo valor.

No virgen, no party.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Empoderadas para lo que interesa ¿Eres virgen?
> 
> Pues ya sabes, no puedes pedir sin dar algo a cambio del mismo valor.
> 
> No virgen, no party.



odio la vida de empoderada, yo por mi seria una señora, lo tengo muy claro, pero me he tenido que aguantar y adaptarme. No te quejes de las empoderadas, los hombres tampoco quieren una MANTENIDA , si la mujer no trabaja la consideran BASURA, si acaso para usarla pero jamas de PAREJA., por eso no queda otra que adaptarse, los hombres quieren una EMPODERADA., es la realidad, hablo desde la experiencia. Lo primero que te preguntan es ... a que te dedicas? Si no trabaja, da igual lo guapa o noble que sea, estará en la categoría de BASURA DESECHABLE.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero como si fuera un hombre, tampoco tengo sexo y he estado muchos años en el plan de fargo, solo que sin cobrar, sacrificandome por unos estudios y tragando mierda a paladas para que no me dieran ni un cuenco de arroz, detras de la zanahoria de ''una vida mejor'', y cualquier camarero seguramente tenia mejor vida que yo. Espero que ahora cambie



¿Eres funcivaga premium o algo?


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> ¿Eres funcivaga premium o algo?



no, he conseguido placita basica en la publica, tu podras pensar que vaya mierda, pero mas mierda es trabajar GRATIS con el cuento de remar por el FUTURO compitiendo con otros miles de desgraciaos que jamas trabajaran de lo suyo


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no, he conseguido placita basica en la publica, tu podras pensar que vaya mierda, pero mas mierda es trabajar GRATIS con el cuento de remar por el FUTURO compitiendo con otros miles de desgraciaos que jamas trabajaran de lo suyo



Me parece de puta madre, la verdad. Yo hice prácticas en un un hayuntamiento, y sinte digo la verdad el aburrimiento era el día a día de la gente que trabajaba ahí, pero a las 3 de la tarde todos a casita, y la tarde libre para mí. No sé cuanto será de sueldo, para tu información te digo que un hinjeniero de la privada está en torno a los 22k brutos/año. 

No creo que tu sueldo básico de la pública sea muy inferior.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Ya veremos si termino el proyecto del master, porque se me hace MUY cuesta arriba, ahora pienso en todo el trabajo y años de estudio, que si fuese empleado en medrar en lo publico, estaria cobrando un sueldo jugoso desde hace MUCHO tiempo, mientras en la privada tenia que dar las gracias por la oportunidad de trabajar GRATIS por la experiencia. Pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, solo pienso moverme para MEDRAR o mejorar PLACITA


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, la verdad. Yo hice prácticas en un un hayuntamiento, y sinte digo la verdad el aburrimiento era el día a día de la gente que trabajaba ahí, pero a las 3 de la tarde todos a casita, y la tarde libre para mí. No sé cuanto será de sueldo, para tu información te digo que un hinjeniero de la privada está en torno a los 22k brutos/año.
> 
> No creo que tu sueldo básico de la pública sea muy inferior.



al principio entro con el cuenco de arroz, esa es la verdad, pero hay oportunidades para MEDRAR hasta alcanzar la buena PAGA, que en la privada es IMPENSABLE. Yo estuve de practicas GRATIS en un ayuntamiento, y las que estaban colocadas ahí, charos, teniendo los mismos estudios que yo o menos, tenian el descaro de decirme que aquí no queremos gente SIN EXPERIENCIA pero que SI TIENE MUCHA EXPERIENCIA, es decir , ES MAS CHARO QUE ELLAS, tampoco sirve, porque entonces no conoce ''LOS NUEVOS MÉTODOS''. Es decir, que solo servían ellas. El ambiente era CORROSIVO. En los ayuntamientos no todos son funcionarios, depende del oficio, aunque los contratos son jugosos, necesitas buen padrino o un curriculum excelente, plagado de ''méritos'' que cada vez van a más a cada año que pasa.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

_ñ_


pacopalotes dijo:


> al principio entro con el cuenco de arroz, esa es la verdad, pero hay oportunidades para MEDRAR hasta alcanzar la buena PAGA, que en la privada es IMPENSABLE. Yo estuve de practicas GRATIS en un ayuntamiento, y las que estaban colocadas ahí, charos, teniendo los mismos estudios que yo o menos, tenian el descaro de decirme que aquí no queremos gente SIN EXPERIENCIA pero que SI TIENE MUCHA EXPERIENCIA, es decir , ES MAS CHARO QUE ELLAS, tampoco sirve, porque entonces no conoce ''LOS NUEVOS MÉTODOS''. Es decir, que solo servían ellas. El ambiente era CORROSIVO. En los ayuntamientos no todos son funcionarios, depende del oficio, aunque los contratos son jugosos, necesitas buen padrino o un curriculum excelente, plagado de ''méritos'' que cada vez van a más.



Buena suerte. Es un poco triste de decir, pero has alcanzado el "sueño español" de la placita pública. Intenta que con el paso de los años no acabes convirtiéndote en Charo, que al final sí acabarás siéndolo. Aún así recuerda que el aburrimiento y la monotonía te acabarán comiendo en cualquier trabajo y hasta Nacho Vidal está hasta literalmente hasta la polla de su trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Que diferencia hay entre una Charo y una visillera?


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Me parece de puta madre, la verdad. Yo hice prácticas en un un hayuntamiento, y sinte digo la verdad el aburrimiento era el día a día de la gente que trabajaba ahí, pero a las 3 de la tarde todos a casita, y la tarde libre para mí. No sé cuanto será de sueldo, para tu información te digo que un hinjeniero de la privada está en torno a los 22k brutos/año.
> 
> No creo que tu sueldo básico de la pública sea muy inferior.



Brutos? Madre mía...... Si es que ya solo los picateclas se salvan en este pais


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí: una chortina dieciochoañera que me devuelva las ganas de vivir.
Cuanta puta y yo tan viejo.


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí: una chortina dieciochoañera que me devuelva las ganas de vivir.
> Cuanta puta y yo tan viejo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080193




Con una de 25 o 28 no te vale?


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Con una de 25 o 28 no te vale?



Ten en cuenta que ellas desde muy jóvenes ya están follando, lo ideal es que la madre de mis hijos no tenga más de 25 cuando yo la conozca.
Esta imagen es dura pero hay que ponerla, esto es lo que están haciendo vuestras hijas en el instituto.
A los 28 todas ya han pillado mucha polla, gordas y feas incluidas.
Mayores de 35 en ningún caso, ni para follar.
Del curro he rechazado varias +35 sin pestañear, hay que tener dignidad y saber decir NO a las Charos.


----------



## toroloco (5 Jun 2022)

Cuento van a aguantar las paguitas?


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Gran Renuncia + Jubilación del baby boom = PROBLEMÓN
Los rojos han dado con una solución....que no es solución y trae más problemas.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Gran Renuncia + Jubilación del baby boom = PROBLEMÓN
> Los rojos han dado con una solución....que no es solución y trae más problemas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080289



LA SOLUCION DEFINITIVA. DEFINITIVA PARA DARLE LA PUNTILLA.
Joven con 3 carreras? No Gracias
Morito? Claro encantado gracias por venir a levantar el país


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Joven con 3 carreras? Que se busque la vida
Ucraniana? Necesita una casa, un buen trabajo o una paga digna mientras encuentra y un psicologo YA.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Brutos? Madre mía...... Si es que ya solo los picateclas se salvan en este pais



Funcivagos mandan. Un pcateclas si dedica El 100% de su vida y alma a la profesión puede ser que llegue a 40-45 k brutos.

Eso lo alcanzan cualquier funcivago A tomándose muchos cafés....


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Funcivagos mandan. Un pcateclas si dedica El 100% de su vida y alma a la profesión puede ser que llegue a 40-45 k brutos.
> 
> Eso lo alcanzan cualquier funcivago A tomándose muchos cafés....



quien a buen picateclas se arrima, BUENA SOMBRA LE COBIJA.


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> quien a buen picateclas se arrima, BUENA SOMBRA LE COBIJA.



ya has sacado placita y vas a por mas pasta


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> ya has sacado placita y vas a por mas pasta



si, ya estoy harta,, no quiero coger mas el autobús, que tenga coche es lo minimo que se puede pedir. Minuto 2'30


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

No es que no me atreva, es que no me interesa hacerlo de momento.
Ya he comentado que estoy ahorrando pasta, sin ahorros y sin indemnización donde cojones voy a ir...
Quiero sacarles pasta en una indemnización por despido improcedente, lo que dices tú es un despido disciplinario fácil de demostrar por agresión (sin derecho a indemnización) o pedir la baja voluntaria que no me darían ni el paro.
Y no te confundas, todos los asalariados por cuenta ajena son putas de alguien.
Ser autónomo tampoco es la panacea, tienen que lidiar con los mafiosos del Gobierno que les chulean todos los meses con impuestos abusivos de obligado cumplimiento.


----------



## Raizor (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> JAMÁS JAMÁS que sea buen trabajador y me de SEGURIDAD y PROTECCIÓN. Huyo del nini como de la PESTE.



2000k netos al mes, funcivago( lo siento hamijos burbumoris) y estoy soltero(35 años).
También es cierto que tras una relación larga acabé hasta los cojones de tener pareja, pero no está tan sencillo como crees, el mercado sentimental está muy jodido. 
Esto contando que seas mujer y no un troll con más rabo que la pantera rosa.
Al OP le doy ánimos y le insto a que intente sacar una oposición, tras años en la privada acabé hasta los cojones de remar y me pasé al lado oscuro de la fuerza. 
Un abrazo y ánimo


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



tu mismo te respondes


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> 2000k netos al mes, funcivago( lo siento hamijos burbumoris) y estoy soltero(35 años).
> También es cierto que tras una relación larga acabé hasta los cojones de tener pareja, pero no está tan sencillo como crees, el mercado sentimental está muy jodido.
> Esto contando que seas mujer y no un troll con más rabo que la pantera rosa.
> Al OP le doy ánimos y le insto a que intente sacar una oposición, tras años en la privada acabé hasta los cojones de remar y me pasé al lado oscuro de la fuerza.
> Un abrazo y ánimo



En que te vas a gstar la EXTRA de verano? Eres generoso? Tienes pelo? yo ya he sufrido bastante quiero PASEOS VIAJES EL BAILE EL RESTAURANTE como los que salen en el juan y medio. que sea para convivir pues estoy harta de compartir piso patera con arrabaleras y que tenga coche si es posible


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Veamos este desertor de la privada, ser un niño de papá tiene sus ventajas.



no se le arriman ni los grajos, te lo digo yo. A alguna engañará en el mercadillo hippy, pero tan pronto como se huele la tostada huye a toda prisa sin mirar atrás


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no se le arriman ni los grajos, te lo digo yo. A alguna engañará en el mercadillo hippy, pero tan pronto como se huele la tostada huye a toda prisa sin mirar atrás



Él mismo lo ha explicado en algún vídeo, que las tías "del Sistema" no le hacen caso.
Joder, es que vive en el coche. Me suena que era un Seat Córdoba.
Ni siquiera es una furgo camperizada con la que ir de hippy surfero aventurero, así es muy difícil.


----------



## Raizor (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En que te vas a gstar la EXTRA de verano? Eres generoso? Tienes pelo? yo ya he sufrido bastante quiero PASEOS VIAJES EL BAILE EL RESTAURANTE como los que salen en el juan y medio. que sea para convivir pues estoy harta de compartir piso patera con arrabaleras y que tenga coche si es posible



A buen sitio has venido a buscar maromo


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Él mismo lo ha explicado en algún vídeo, que las tías "del Sistema" no le hacen caso.
> Joder, es que vive en el coche. Me suena que era un Seat Córdoba.
> Ni siquiera es una furgo camperizada con la que ir de hippy surfero aventurero, así es muy difícil.



si tuviera una furgo podria camelarse a las mujeres diciendo que es hemprendedor pero que le gusta la aventura y vivir al límite


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Jun 2022)

A los funcionarios se os va a acabar la fiesta.


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> 2000k netos al mes, funcivago( lo siento hamijos burbumoris) y estoy soltero(35 años).
> También es cierto que tras una relación larga acabé hasta los cojones de tener pareja, pero no está tan sencillo como crees, el mercado sentimental está muy jodido.
> Esto contando que seas mujer y no un troll con más rabo que la pantera rosa.
> Al OP le doy ánimos y le insto a que intente sacar una oposición, tras años en la privada acabé hasta los cojones de remar y me pasé al lado oscuro de la fuerza.
> Un abrazo y ánimo




Estudiaste y conseguiste plaza sacando un 10?

O te enchufaron/ayudaron?

En las opos hay mucho tongo, yo diria que el 80% de las plazas cuando se convocan ya tienen adjudicatario/benefactor.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Estudiaste y conseguiste plaza sacando un 10?
> 
> O te enchufaron/ayudaron?
> 
> En las opos hay mucho tongo, yo diria que el 80% de las plazas cuando se convocan ya tienen adjudicatario/benefactor.



En ayuntamientos y diputaciones y eso sin duda. Pero las de correos y similares hay posibilidad si te metes a un sindicato y estudias. Parece que son muchos pero luego la mitad no va, de los que van la mitad va a probar, de los que han estudiado la mitad lo lleva por los pelos. Eso sí, el sindicato es el chiringuito en cuestión, a veces ponen criterios que si no estás en el sindicato no lo sacas ni de coña (pruebas específicas sacadas de ahí o puntos por algo). Ahora el que vaya a probar que ni se moleste. PD: Ni idea de correos pero eso es lo que yo he visto.


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es que no me atreva, es que no me interesa hacerlo de momento.
> Ya he comentado que estoy ahorrando pasta, sin ahorros y sin indemnización donde cojones voy a ir...
> Quiero tangarles pasta en una indemnización por despido improcedente, lo que dices tú es un despido disciplinario fácil de demostrar por agresión (sin derecho a indemnización) o pedir la baja voluntaria que no me darían ni el paro.
> Y no te confundas, todos los asalariados por cuenta ajena son putas de alguien.
> Ser autónomo tampoco es la panacea, tienen que lidiar con los mafiosos del Gobierno que les chulean todos los meses con impuestos abusivos de obligado cumplimiento.




Ser autónomo olvídate. Si te quejas por currar donde estás, y los turnos, de autónomo vas a flipar.

La única solución que bajes la productividad, que no hagas caso al jefe cuando te ordene alguna tarea, que llegues tarde a la empresa todos los dias 10' o pillar una baja laboral por depresión, ansiedad o lo que sea.

Seguramente te despidan y si llevas años cobrarás una buena indemnización y además el paro. No seas tonto, te veo quemadisimo al borde de la locura, y desesperación, hazlo asi como te digo.


----------



## Raizor (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Estudiaste y conseguiste plaza sacando un 10?
> 
> O te enchufaron/ayudaron?
> 
> En las opos hay mucho tongo, yo diria que el 80% de las plazas cuando se convocan ya tienen adjudicatario/benefactor.



Funcionario del Estado, 4 años de oposición mientras curraba, por libre y sin academia


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En ayuntamientos y diputaciones y eso sin duda. Pero las de correos y similares hay posibilidad si te metes a un sindicato y estudias. Parece que son muchos pero luego la mitad no va, de los que van la mitad va a probar, de los que han estudiado la mitad lo lleva por los pelos. Eso sí, el sindicato es el chiringuito en cuestión, a veces ponen criterios que si no estás en el sindicato no lo sacas ni de coña (pruebas específicas sacadas de ahí o puntos por algo). Ahora el que vaya a probar que ni se moleste. PD: Ni idea de correos pero eso es lo que yo he visto.




Las únicas limpias algunas del Estado, muy muy pocas, el resto TODO mafia, te podria contar mil historias..

Correos entras con méritos, no.por presentarte y sacar un 9, sino has currado alguna vez en correos , más curso sindicato etc nada que hacer...

Yo los que conozco en correos enchufados todos.


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> Funcionario del Estado, 4 años de oposición mientras curraba, por libre y sin academia



La putada necesitas una carrera para las de Estado, salvo funcionario prisiones, policia nacional, AGE, y poco más. Pero esas son las únicas. TODO lo demás mierda. Incluido policia nacional , muy limpias no son


----------



## Raizor (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La putada necesitas una carrera para las de Estado, salvo funcionario prisiones, policia nacional, AGE, y poco más. Pero esas son las únicas. TODO lo demás mierda. Incluido policia nacional , muy limpias no son



Habra enchufes como en todos los sitios, pero en mi caso solo te puedo decir que acabé hasta los cojones de la oposición y que nadie me regaló nada….suerte el que haya entrado por enchufe que no ha tenido que darse de ostias con el resto de opositores


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La putada necesitas una carrera para las de Estado, salvo funcionario prisiones, policia nacional, AGE, y poco más. Pero esas son las únicas. TODO lo demás mierda. Incluido policia nacional , muy limpias no son



que se necesita para la plaza de los 2000 euros? carrera de lo que sea o algo de economicas? pone exposiciones orales, desarrollo, madre mía yo me quedo donde estoy aunque tenga que madrugar me parece, eso lo veo una inversion de años. A mi me ha tocado la loteria al lado de eso , pero no tengo dudas de que ira subiendo la dificultad, año a año sube.


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero como si fuera un hombre, tampoco tengo sexo y he estado muchos años en el plan de fargo, solo que sin cobrar, sacrificandome por unos estudios y tragando mierda a paladas para que no me dieran ni un cuenco de arroz, detras de la zanahoria de ''una vida mejor'', y cualquier camarero seguramente tenia mejor vio qda que yo. Espero que ahora cambie



vamos a ver no me lo creo no te doy la razon

yo no follo nada, pero nada, es que o voy al cajero a pagar a la puta (cada vez piden mas billetes las guarras) o nada

yo con una buena guarra de podemos feminista y empoderada si que le aguntaria el no trabajar y no hacer nada si me da hijos y todo el sexo que yo quiera

yo la quiero feminista y bien guarra, sin depilar y con rastas y pelo en los sobacos, eso si, el coño bien abierto siempre para su macho

piernas sin depilar, puta, guarra y feminista

y dejarle todo mi semen entre los pelos del coño hasta que se quede en estado y me engendre un par de podemitas


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo no tengo macho, pero de tenerlo JAMÁS QUERRÍA UN NINI. Da PAVOR, MIEDO. para Nini yo jamás aceptaría alguien más flojo que yo



a las fachorras os tengo muy caladas, quereis un paco de mulo de carga

las de toda la vida pues aun os lo follabais pero las de ahora que encima vais con humos pues sois material toxico a no tocar

y eso contando que deslomarse cual mulo por sexo de pascuas a ramos valga la pena


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> a las fachorras os tengo muy caladas, quereis un paco de mulo de carga
> 
> las de toda la vida pues aun os lo follabais pero las de ahora que encima vais con humos pues sois material toxico a no tocar
> 
> y eso contando que deslomarse cual mulo por sexo de pascuas a ramos valga la pena



Al beta os querrán para que llevéis dinero a casa, pero para follar ya tienen a su monitor de gimnasio.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> a las fachorras os tengo muy caladas, quereis un paco de mulo de carga
> 
> las de toda la vida pues aun os lo follabais pero las de ahora que encima vais con humos pues sois material toxico a no tocar
> 
> y eso contando que deslomarse cual mulo por sexo de pascuas a ramos valga la pena



el odio es mutuo si no tiene BUENA PAGA que no sea PUTERO y que me trate EN CONDICIONES que se quede en su casa


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> el odio es mutuo si no tiene BUENA PAGA que no sea PUTERO y que me trate EN CONDICIONES que se quede en su casa



eso es una estupidez una vez con pareja estable que folle ya no necesitas las putas

pero vamos que os tengo muy vistas en el trabajo tambien os dedicais a espacirlo por ahi a ver si lo recoge un paco o algo

lo que pasa es que como no somos familiares vuestros pues pasamos


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> el odio es mutuo si no tiene BUENA PAGA que no sea PUTERO y que me trate EN CONDICIONES que se quede en su casa



¿Te vale si tiene una buena PAGA por subnormal?


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La putada necesitas una carrera para las de Estado, salvo funcionario prisiones, policia nacional, AGE, y poco más. Pero esas son las únicas. TODO lo demás mierda. Incluido policia nacional , muy limpias no son





Raizor dijo:


> Habra enchufes como en todos los sitios, pero en mi caso solo te puedo decir que acabé hasta los cojones de la oposición y que nadie me regaló nada….suerte el que haya entrado por enchufe que no ha tenido que darse de ostias con el resto de opositores





pacopalotes dijo:


> que se necesita para la plaza de los 2000 euros? carrera de lo que sea o algo de economicas? pone exposiciones orales, desarrollo, madre mía yo me quedo donde estoy aunque tenga que madrugar me parece, eso lo veo una inversion de años. A mi me ha tocado la loteria al lado de eso , pero no tengo dudas de que ira subiendo la dificultad, año a año sube.





Javito Putero dijo:


> vamos a ver no me lo creo no te doy la razon
> 
> yo no follo nada, pero nada, es que o voy al cajero a pagar a la puta (cada vez piden mas billetes las guarras) o nada
> 
> ...





Javito Putero dijo:


> a las fachorras os tengo muy caladas, quereis un paco de mulo de carga
> 
> las de toda la vida pues aun os lo follabais pero las de ahora que encima vais con humos pues sois material toxico a no tocar
> 
> y eso contando que deslomarse cual mulo por sexo de pascuas a ramos valga la pena





Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Al beta os querrán para que llevéis dinero a casa, pero para follar ya tienen a su monitor de gimnasio.





pacopalotes dijo:


> el odio es mutuo si no tiene BUENA PAGA que no sea PUTERO y que me trate EN CONDICIONES que se quede en su casa





Javito Putero dijo:


> eso es una estupidez una vez con pareja estable que folle ya no necesitas las putas
> 
> pero vamos que os tengo muy vistas en el trabajo tambien os dedicais a espacirlo por ahi a ver si lo recoge un paco o algo
> 
> lo que pasa es que como no somos familiares vuestros pues pasamos






Pobres infelizes los de mediavida


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> ¿Te vale si tiene una buena PAGA por subnormal?



Os sorprendería la cantidad de idiotas que veo con tías buenas, valentones pero tontos como los toros.
Hay que ser muy valiente y muy subnormal para decir algunas tonterías en voz alta.
La hembra, que de por sí tampoco tiene mucha sesera, siente afinidad por estos cabestros de inteligencia similar a la suya.
Y ahora viene lo más interesante, repasando mi trayectoria vital las veces que más he ligado en mi vida era porque me hacîa pasar por uno de estos individuos, si podía usar una frase con dos palabras no usaba 4 para que la hembra pudiera entenderme.
Así que ese es mi consejo para ligar: fijaos en el más cabestro de vuestro grupo e imitad su conducta al 100%. 
Si sois buenos actores las hembras no notarán la diferencia.
A mí es que ya me da pereza hacer esas tonterías a mi edad, pero sin duda ese es el camino de los chochos, AY QUE AVLAR HEN ZU HIDIOMA.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> ¿Te vale si tiene una buena PAGA por subnormal?



Aquí hay gente que quiere pegarse un tiro en el pie para cobrar LA PAGUITA


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Acabo de estar con mi familia normie. Todos fundivagos de la nómina gorda, con apartamento vacacional y seguro médico privado paradójicamente, a costa del contribuyente. Pues tengo primos de nuestra edad, bueno más jóvenes que vosotros porque algunos aquí peinais canas. Y son tan felices, les va tan bien, ganan tanta pasta, con sus parejas estables. Cómo coño somos tan desgraciaos? Que hemos hecho tan mal en la vida? Son jóvenes pero en su vida no hay rastro de penurias, pisos patera, carrusel o soledad, casapapismo ni paro, ni fracasos, nada, todo sobre ruedas como un anuncio de compresas. Igual vemos las cosas tan mal porque somos unos desgraciaos pero somos nosotros la excepción o, sencillamente, sois asperger como poco, de ahi para arriba, algunos rozan la esquizofrenia en este foro


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

que edad tienes?


----------



## Murray's (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Acabo de estar con mi familia normie. Todos fundivagos de la nómina gorda, con apartamento vacacional y seguro médico privado paradójicamente, a costa del contribuyente. Pues tengo primos de nuestra edad, bueno más jóvenes que vosotros porque algunos aquí peinais canas. Y son tan felices, les va tan bien, ganan tanta pasta, con sus parejas estables. Cómo coño somos tan desgraciaos? Que hemos hecho tan mal en la vida? Son jóvenes pero en su vida no hay rastro de penurias, pisos patera, carrusel o soledad, casapapismo ni paro, ni fracasos, nada, todo sobre ruedas como un anuncio de compresas. Igual vemos las cosas tan mal porque somos unos desgraciaos pero somos nosotros la excepción o, sencillamente, sois asperger como poco, de ahi para arriba, algunos rozan la esquizofrenia en este foro




Enchufes, herencias...


Y eso además retroalimenta la autoestima porque tienes buen trabajo, dinero, casa..y la autoestima es necesaria para ligar y te venga todo sobre ruedas...

Si no tienes enchufes te toca dar tumbos, hacerse casapapi nini y a entrar en perfil bajo a no gastar, no salir, no conocer mujeres...y claro a no follar

Vivimos en el pais del enchufe y de castas familiares la meritocracia, esforzarse no sirve de nada sino te enchufan.

Cualquier trabajo de mierda a excepción del mundo de las ventas y hosteleria, tiene hasta castas para poder acceder a esos trabajos.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Acabo de estar con mi familia normie. Todos fundivagos de la nómina gorda, con apartamento vacacional y seguro médico privado paradójicamente, a costa del contribuyente. Pues tengo primos de nuestra edad, bueno más jóvenes que vosotros porque algunos aquí peinais canas. Y son tan felices, les va tan bien, ganan tanta pasta, con sus parejas estables. Cómo coño somos tan desgraciaos? Que hemos hecho tan mal en la vida? Son jóvenes pero en su vida no hay rastro de penurias, pisos patera, carrusel o soledad, casapapismo ni paro, ni fracasos, nada, todo sobre ruedas como un anuncio de compresas. Igual vemos las cosas tan mal porque somos unos desgraciaos pero somos nosotros la excepción o, sencillamente, sois asperger como poco, de ahi para arriba, algunos rozan la esquizofrenia en este foro



Yo también conozco esa gente. Cínicos y aparentadores. Ademas hay mucho pelota de mierda que le va bien por eso.

En este país está bien el jeta o el padefo que cae bien. Porque hay padefos pelotas y padefos no pelotas... Los primeros tragan pero gracias a su peloteo sacan algo. Los otros no. Y los que no son padefos siempre están mal. Y esos son los que tienen valores y honestidad. No me fío un pelo de los triunfadores en este país hoy día. Sólo del que trabaja para el. El resto que conozco han chupado muchas poyas y han conseguido algo, pero siguen siendo curritos que venden su alma por una mierda.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Enchufes, herencias...
> 
> 
> Y eso además retroalimenta la autoestima porque tienes buen trabajo, dinero, casa..y la autoestima es necesaria para ligar y te venga todo sobre ruedas...
> ...



yo ni me acuerdo de hace cuanto que no salgo, estamos hablando de años y años y si mientras yo comparto estrecheces en pisos patera (tampoco salía) mi primo disfruta de un apartamento en la costa con su novia de toda la vida, a gusto, viajecitos, caprichos, sin cortarse, tenemos la misma edad y el mismo nivel academico pero yo he fracasado estrepitosamente en la vida


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Yo también conozco esa gente. Cínicos y aparentadores. Ademas hay mucho pelota de mierda que le va bien por eso.
> 
> En este país está bien el jeta o el padefo que cae bien. Porque hay padefos pelotas y padefos no pelotas... Los primeros tragan pero gracias a su peloteo sacan algo. Los otros no. Y los que no son padefos siempre están mal. Y esos son los que tienen valores y honestidad. No me fío un pelo de los triunfadores en este país hoy día. Sólo del que trabaja para el. El resto que conozco han chupado muchas poyas y han conseguido algo, pero siguen siendo curritos que venden su alma por una mierda.



que va, tienen calidad de vida, se nota. Lo saludables que estan


----------



## Knightfall (5 Jun 2022)

Las galeras de la privada son pudrideros de almas humanas, recuerdo mis años en la hosteleria como si estubiese en la carcel y me pusieran cadenas al cuello mas pesadas a cada dia que pasaba


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Las galeras de la privada son pudrideros de almas humanas, recuerdo mis años en la hosteleria como si estubiese en la carcel y me pusieran cadenas al cuello mas pesadas a cada dia que pasaba



joder macho quitais las ganas de trabajar a cualquiera, estoy pensando que igual he hecho mal negocio con querer trabajar cojones


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El hilo ha entrado en una fase de derroición pura.
> Quedaos solo los más fuertes y valientes de la zona, entrar en este hilo es como meterse en Chernobyl sin el traje de astronauta.
> Yo seguiré comentando porque ya estoy perdido en un trabajo de mierda sin chortina pizpireta y lo que está muerto no puede morir, pero vosotros igual podéis salvaros aún.
> Cuando voy al curro me lo tomo con resignación, soy como el que se santigua sabiendo que va a la guerra.
> ...


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


>



tio vete a la mierda joder ostia puta toda la vida se ha trabajado y nadie se mata


----------



## Knightfall (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> joder macho quitais las ganas de trabajar a cualquiera, estoy pensando que igual he hecho mal negocio con querer trabajar cojones



Busca un trabajo dinámico o que te guste


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Los niggas también tienen su jerarquía como el resto de grupos de primates.
Y el nigga remero está en el último escalafón, por eso se ponen a delinquir desde bien jóvenes.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Jun 2022)

70 euros le he metido esta mañana. A ver cuantos días me dura. Sigan remando!


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Busca un trabajo dinámico o que te guste



Eso no existe. Todos los trabajos donde tengas que estar 8h es duro, es lo que hay. Para todo lo demás máster card, jerencias


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tio vete a la mierda joder ostia puta toda la vida se ha trabajado y nadie se mata



A nadie le ha gustado trabajar de sol a sol jamás, hija de la gran puta.
Permite que te diga la diferencia: antes un solo sueldo daba para pagar una casa, un coche nuevo y mantener a tu mujer ama de casa y tus hijos.
Me quieres explicar para qué da ahora un sueldo?
Qué cojones vas a hacer con el precio de la vivienda, la cesta de la compra, la gasolina y demás?
Jamás te metas con un remero encabronado, lo que está muerto no puede morir y nosotros ya no tenemos nada que perder.
Las mujeres de nuestro tiempo nos odian en vez de amarnos y nuestras vidas pertenecen a las grandes empresas, que pagan lo justo para que jamás podamos escapar de ahí.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A nadie le ha gustado trabajar jamás, hijo de la gran puta.
> Permite que te diga la diferencia: antes un solo sueldo daba para pagar una casa, un coche nuevo y mantener a tu mujer ama de casa y tus hijos.
> Me quieres explicar para qué da ahora un sueldo?
> Qué cojones vas a hacer con el precio de la vivienda, la cesta de la compra, la gasolina y demás?
> ...



Una casa: dónde se pudiera, cada uno a su nivel. No todos en la ciudad para no ser paco
Una señora: la misma toda la vida y de su edad. No una chortina al mes (+30 ya no la quiero)
Viajecitos: para los remeros a la playa el domingo



Bueno aquí la peña tiene unas expectativas estratosfericas, todos estamos afectados por el FOMO y la PROPAGANDA


NO OBSTANTE los sueldos son una puta basura también si, se juntan las dos cosas, gente con expectativas irreales y sueldos de mierda.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una casa: dónde se pudiera, cada uno a su nivel. No todos en la ciudad para no ser paco
> Una señora: la misma toda la vida y de su edad. No una chortina al mes (+30 ya no la quiero)
> Viajecitos: para los remeros a la playa el domingo
> 
> ...



Tú hablas desde tu condición de funcivaga. Vale que el sueldo no será muy alto, pero tampoco muy bajo. Todo ello por calentar la silla 7 horas al día con jornada intensiva 

Ahora imagina remar de verdad por un sueldo de 1500 € sin pagas extras, y con la jornada partida.
Entonces, sí sentirás que has muerto.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Tú hablas desde tu condición de funcivaga. Vale que el sueldo no será muy alto, pero tampoco muy bajo. Todo ello por calentar la silla 7 horas al día con jornada intensiva
> 
> Ahora imagina remar de verdad por un sueldo de 1500 € sin pagas extras, y con la jornada partida.
> Entonces, sí sentirás que has muerto.



1500 no está tan mal, menos voy a cobrar yo, acepto el desafío aunque al principio no me quede un duro pq después podré ir eligiendo sitio que me convenga más y sea más barato, y MEDRAR. Yo también odio el TUPPER, si tengo que tomar TUPPER espero que me paguen más, porque me voy a quedar en las guías. Sinceramente jóvenes, no sé si soportaré el remo, es un mundo nuevo para mí


----------



## Fargo (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Tú hablas desde tu condición de funcivaga.



Ah, que encima es una mujer?
Jugando la vida en modo fácil y viene aquí a hablarnos de trabajar duro.
Cuando el encargadillo asigna las tareas más duras a los hombres y a ella las más fáciles bien que está calladita y cobrando lo mismo que un hombre.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ah, que encima es una mujer?
> Jugando la vida en modo fácil y viene aquí a hablarnos de trabajar duro.
> Cuando el encargadillo asigna las tareas más duras a los hombres y a ella las más fáciles bien que está calladita y cobrando lo mismo que un hombre.



Trabajas como operario de fábrica. Ya me conozco yo esa historia. Ellas cobrando lo mismo, pero haciendo las tareas más blandas y a menor ritmo. Total, para sacar el trabajo duro adelante ya estamos los hombres.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Tú hablas desde tu condición de funcivaga. Vale que el sueldo no será muy alto, pero tampoco muy bajo. Todo ello por calentar la silla 7 horas al día con jornada intensiva
> 
> Ahora imagina remar de verdad por un sueldo de 1500 € sin pagas extras, y con la jornada partida.
> Entonces, sí sentirás que has muerto.



Desde tu experiencia de remero de mierda, es peor madrugar a las 5 y salir a las 14:00 o jornada partida sin madrugar?


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 1500 no está tan mal, menos voy a cobrar yo, acepto el desafío aunque al principio no me quede un duro pq después podré ir eligiendo sitio que me convenga más y sea más barato, y MEDRAR. Yo también odio el TUPPER, si tengo que tomar TUPPER espero que me paguen más, porque me voy a quedar en las guías. Sinceramente jóvenes, no sé si soportaré el remo, es un mundo nuevo para mí



1500 sin pagas extras, bueno ya prorrateadas.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Desde tu experiencia de remero de mierda, es peor madrugar a las 5 y salir a las 14:00 o jornada partida sin madrugar?



La peor experiencia es la de levantarte a las 6 para trabajar con jornada partida.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> 1500 sin pagas extras, bueno ya prorrateadas.



Ahora la moda es 1000 pelados en la privada, no se por que lo ves tan mal


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> La peor experiencia es la de levantarte a las 6 para trabajar con jornada partida.



Eso cómo va a ser? Nadie rema todo el día... No? Máximo remo 8h


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A nadie le ha gustado trabajar de sol a sol jamás, hijo de la gran puta.
> Permite que te diga la diferencia: antes un solo sueldo daba para pagar una casa, un coche nuevo y mantener a tu mujer ama de casa y tus hijos.
> Me quieres explicar para qué da ahora un sueldo?
> Qué cojones vas a hacer con el precio de la vivienda, la cesta de la compra, la gasolina y demás?
> ...



Es una mujer.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso cómo va a ser? Nadie rema todo el día... No? Máximo remo 8h



Por tus comentarios tú eres una pelota minimo así que harás lo que te digan por medrar.


----------



## Galvani (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 1500 no está tan mal, menos voy a cobrar yo, acepto el desafío aunque al principio no me quede un duro pq después podré ir eligiendo sitio que me convenga más y sea más barato, y *MEDRAR*. Yo también odio el TUPPER, si tengo que tomar TUPPER espero que me paguen más, porque me voy a quedar en las guías. Sinceramente jóvenes, no sé si soportaré el remo, es un mundo nuevo para mí



Vamos que eres una puta trepa como sospechaba. Trepa en lo público ya he conocido a algunos. Las peores ratas que hay. Ah y 1500 es una mierda de sueldo. Menos de eso es tercermundista para los precios que hay.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por tus comentarios tú eres una pelota minimo así que harás lo que te digan por medrar.



Afortunadamente en la pública no hace falta el peloteo para medrar sino lo llevaba crudo , creo que nadie en burbuja brilla por su éxito social


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vamos que eres una puta trepa como sospechaba. Trepa en lo público ya he conocido a algunos. Las peores ratas que hay. Ah y 1500 es una mierda de sueldo. Menos de eso es tercermundista para los precios que hay.



Joder pues que os creéis que se cobra en la pública? Hay algunas categorías de funcivago que si cobran bastante pero la mayoría cobra la horquilla de 1000 a 1500 , la gente quiere ser funcivago por la estabilidad y porque no les puteen


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vamos que eres una puta trepa como sospechaba. Trepa en lo público ya he conocido a algunos. Las peores ratas que hay. Ah y 1500 es una mierda de sueldo. Menos de eso es tercermundista para los precios que hay.



Si, me importa una mierda todo voy a lo mío a MEDRAR para conseguir EL MAXIMO SUELDO POSIBLE con FURIA PORCINA


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Sociedad: - [REMASUPUTAMADRE] Ferrán Adrián: «Esto es lo que hay: la gente sólo quiere trabajar ocho horas»


ABC massmierdas present: Una nueva coproproducción. "Que remen ocho horas o vais a flipar" by Ferrán Adrián. _--------_ -Que su hermano haya reabierto su restaurante en Barcelona significa que la pandemia ha terminado. -Hemos tenido suerte porque la vacuna ha ido muy rápido y ha funcionado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Jun 2022)

La gente no quiere trabajar por menos de 1500 pavos ni tampoco cansarse, pero simultaneamente quieren todo baratísimo, todo en Aliexpress, que las copas valgan 2 euros... vamos los mundos de la piruleta.

Esto de la globalización va a acabar mal, pero que muy mal...


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La gente no quiere trabajar por menos de 1500 pavos ni tampoco cansarse, pero simultaneamente quieren todo baratísimo, todo en Aliexpress, que las copas valgan 2 euros... vamos los mundos de la piruleta.
> 
> Esto de la globalización va a acabar mal, pero que muy mal...



Brutal. Hace años que me di cuenta de eso. Nosotros nos hemos ganado el salario chino, por sucnormales. La cosa iba bien cuando todo quedaba en casa. Ahora para trabajar comeptimos con china y la india, y para comprar casa con los alemanes y suecos que cobran tres veces más jiji al español medio, tampoco le llega para más, si tú le explicas esto, se ríe y ya está, como si fueras un loco, al estilo españistan. Por eso, aunque creéis que todo va a reventar porque la calidad de vida ha bajado ya mucho, aún puede bajar MUCHISIMO MAS hasta alcanzar el nivel de Japón, china o la india, cada uno sufre el madmax a su estilo, conforme a su cultura. Será esto un secarral de pobreza? No lo sé pero nada nos hace más especiales que cualquier otra región, al revés, parece que nos lo estamos ganando. Cobra 300e poniendo copas con Paco, pero compra en el SheIn , ahora sí su salario es acordé. Aunque no debería gastar un salario de subsistencia en eso.....pero eso no se lo imagina, porque no le llega la cabeza a tanto.charito aún no sabe que su país ya no es el estado de bienestar que solía ser, pero eso no entra en su cabeza. En burbuja la gente piensa que es cuestión de guerra total o bienestar, y hay muchísimo margen. La cuestión es que no conocen la miseria y la degradación. Por qué habrían de rebelarse? Se rebelan los indios? O los chinos? Para eso hace falta algo más que miseria. Cuando se pasa cierto umbral de miseria y dependencia exterior como es el caso de España, rebelarse ya es imposible.Charito tampoco es consciente de que su país es la puerta de un continente con 500 millones de personas buscando huir y que tienen más cojones y fuerza que sus congéneres, ella cree aún que todo es paz amor y abundancia, eso le han dicho


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Jun 2022)

Yo acabo de terminar una paco entrevista para una start up

Cosas que he visto que no me han gustado nada y que ya ni me he esforzado en seguir en el proceso:
- Salario no queda claro.
- Unas veces me dicen que es un puesto de Director de Calidad y otras de técnico de calidad 
- Que sólo tienen a un operario trabajando en calidad pero no tiene ni idea
- Que necesitan proactividad pero no saben nada de Calidad 
- El que me ha hecho la entrevista tenía 0 idea de normativas de calidad y encima tenía un master MBA en la escuela esta de Madrid 

No saben ni lo que quieren las empresas españolas


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo acabo de terminar una paco entrevista para una start up
> 
> Cosas que he visto que no me han gustado nada y que ya ni me he esforzado en seguir en el proceso:
> - Salario no queda claro.
> ...



Esclavos


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo acabo de terminar una paco entrevista para una start up
> 
> Cosas que he visto que no me han gustado nada y que ya ni me he esforzado en seguir en el proceso:
> - Salario no queda claro.
> ...



Si eres casapapy no pierdas el tiempo y coge lo que sea para ir cogiendo experiencia o será mucho peor, cuando eches cuenta ni te querrán para eso ni para nada porque no tendrás experiencia.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si eres casapapy no pierdas el tiempo y coge lo que sea para ir cogiendo experiencia o será mucho peor, cuando eches cuenta ni te querrán para eso ni para nada porque no tendrás experiencia.



Yo nunca he sido casapapi y ya tengo experiencia de sobra como para ir cogiendo lo que sea para hacer CV


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo nunca he sido casapapi y ya tengo experiencia de sobra como para ir cogiendo lo que sea para hacer CV



Pues a remar


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues a remar


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081239








Trabajo de enterrador en mi pueblo. 1400 € netos + indefinido


Acaba de surgir una oferta laboral en mi pueblo. Bueno, no es público aún pero me lo han chivado. Me lo ha comentado un amigo concejal. Me ha comentado las condiciones y el trabajo de desarrollar. Es una plaza de técnico de ayuntamiento de tanatorio. Vaya, enterrador de toda la vida. 35...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Típica oferta de pueblo que no sale en infojobs, todo por enchufe para el sobrino, primo o amigo del concejal del pueblo.
Ya sentencié el hilo sin entrar en él.


----------



## Murray's (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya tiene dueño/a esa plaza..
.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Típica oferta de pueblo que no sale en infojobs, todo por enchufe para el sobrino, primo o amigo del concejal del pueblo.
> Sentencio los hilos sin entrar en ellos.



Bueno enterrar muertos tampoco es un dulce o también se pegan tortas por esto? no es solo meter la caja a menudo hay que cambiar a los muertos de sitio y los sacas tu tambien. Parece un sueldo jugoso pero tambien tiene su cosa, tanto es así, que en el cementerio hay duchas....


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno enterrar muertos tampoco es un dulce o también se pegan tortas por esto?



Si la oferta se publicara en infojobs, en una hora habría 500 apuntados.
Pedirían 3 años de experiencia mínima de enterrador.
Lo sabrías si no vivieras en tu mundo de la piruleta.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si la oferta se publicara en infojobs, en una hora habría 500 apuntados.
> Pedirían 3 años de experiencia mínima de enterrador.
> Lo sabrías si no vivieras en tu mundo de la piruleta.



tambien he navegado por esos portales del infierno. ^Puestos de mierda jornada partida todo el dia por el minimo, y se pegan tortas, hacen lo que quieren pero razonable no es. En la españa paco, enterrador era la salida para un paco humilde sin estudios, la profesion pasaba de padres a hijos... yo tampoco doy credito a lo que es capaz de hacer la gente, he visto cosas que no creerías


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Horarios de sol a sol MANDA
Jefes explotadores MANDA
Compañeros tironucables MANDA
Cuenco de arroz por tus servicios MANDA
Gasolina a precio de oro MANDA


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Que siga subiendo, la culpa es de Putin.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que siga subiendo, la culpa es de Putin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081340



Esa foto esta desactualizada hoy he visto la 95 a 2.17 euros.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
No es lo mismo llegar a casa agotado del remo y encontrarte esto...







Que llegar y encontrarte esto...


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Remad, cabrones.
Hay que pagarle el casoplón nuevo al jefe, nosotros obtendremos un cuenco de arroz por el trato.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

jajajjajajajaja oro puro

Los sufridos remeros pensaban que por la ley de la oferta y la demanda los sueldos iban a subir ante la falta de remeros jajajaja ignorantes de la vida. Los sueldos SIEMPRE BAJAN, nunca SUBEN porque hay REMEROS DE SOBRA, desgraciaos. Ya tienen preparada la remesita de 100000 inmis fresquitos dispuestos a trabajar el veranito, y luego paguita : ) En algunos pueblos ya se ofrece contrato + casita, lo he visto hoy en TV. Pueblo de Soria ofrece regentar el bar del pueblo mas casita nueva a estrenar, 200 solicitudes, la mayoria inmis... : ))
Los jovenes remeros no quieren pueblo porque no casa con su estilo de vida carruselero, necesitan las ciudades rata para llevar a cabo sus estilos de vida de MIERDA.

-''Es lo que hay, la gente solo quiere trabajar 8 horas''. , nos cuenta Ferran Adriá resignado. ''Afortunadamente -prosigue-, a nosotros nos pagan por trabajar y coger experiencia en nuestro restaurante. Ofrecemos litera-patera y condiciones de esclavitud inmejorables''.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya tienen preparada la remesita de *100000 inmis dispuestos a trabajar el veranito*, y luego paguita



Y tú crees lo que dicen los medios financiados por el Gobierno?
Teniendo paguita a su alcance para qué cojones iban a trabajar los inmigrantes?
Esa noticia es para que los borregos se queden tranquilos, que no piensen que los "migrantes" solo vienen aquí a paguitear con el dinero de sus impuestos.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Bukowski sabía de lo que hablaba, tuvo muchos curros de mierda antes de ser famoso.


----------



## amanciortera (6 Jun 2022)

enhorabuena, ese es el camino, suerte


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bukowski sabía de lo que hablaba, tuvo muchos curros de mierda antes de ser famoso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081528



que tio borracho asqueroso, normal que estuviera amargado


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú crees lo que dicen los medios financiados por el Gobierno?
> Teniendo paguita a su alcance para qué cojones iban a trabajar los inmigrantes?
> Esa noticia es para que los borregos se queden tranquilos, que no piensen que los "migrantes" solo vienen aquí a paguitear con el dinero de sus impuestos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081506



los inmigrantes para obtener la paguita tienen que remar 1 año para demostrar que tienen arraigo, despues ya tienen papeles y paguita : ) aunque hay otras modalidades de PAGUITA , hace poco descubrieron pisos chanchullo donde tenian empadronados hasta 70 inmis por piso para pedir PAGUITA


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> los inmigrantes para obtener la paguita tienen que remar 1 año para demostrar que tienen arraigo, despues ya tienen papeles y paguita : )



MENTIRA, solo tienen que demostrar que están en riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social.
Es decir, que le dan paguita a TODOS.
No solo la paguita, también les dan el mejor alojamiento posible y comida gratis.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

dame PAGA y dime TONTO


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> dame PAGA y dime TONTO


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

y


Fargo dijo:


> MENTIRA, solo tienen que demostrar que están en riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social.
> Es decir, que le dan paguita a TODOS.
> Les dan paguita nada más llegar, si pueden también les dan el mejor alojamiento posible.



y entonces por qué hay mendigos en la calle?


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

el bit


AdrianL dijo:


> Los remeros que tenía mi padre , llegaban a ganar más de 5 y 6k al mes.
> 
> eran chinos todos menos los encargados de las contratas.
> 
> ...



el bitcoin te va a salvar a ti desgraciao, eso fundete la paga de la jerencia en bitcoin,, como se suele decir, el dinero facil facil se tira


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

a las buenas pagas!!tonto el ultimo!!!!!!!








PENSIONES: 144.012 extranjeros obtienen la nacionalidad española en 2021.


Madrid (EFE).- Un total de 144.012 extranjeros residentes en España adquirió la nacionalidad española en 2021, un 14,1 % más que el año anterior, y entre ellos destacan sobre todo los marroquíes que suman 42.000, seguido de colombianos (8.328) y ecuatorianos (8.325). Y ahora, a teletrabajar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a las buenas pagas!!tonto el ultimo!!!!!!!



Menudo troll que estás hecho.
Llevas apenas un mes y solo haces enervar al personal.

Por aquí hay peña que la está pasando mal, no creo que este sea el foro más idóneo para que se llene de oligofrénicos


----------



## AdrianL (6 Jun 2022)

tarea para el cole de burbuja.
plan kalerji.... 

sabe alguien dar info acerca en este hilo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> No es lo mismo llegar a casa agotado del remo y encontrarte esto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081387
> ...



Lo primero solo lo pueden disfrutar los ricos y no es oro todo lo que reluce. La mayoría incluso evitan llegar a casa pronto para estar menos tiempo con mujer e hijos.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Algún remero que haya escapado de esta rueda, que cuente como lo hizo.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Al honrado lo putean y explotan por todos lados. La persona noble TRABAJA EL DOBLE. No os creáis que por ser trabajadores os van a valorar, JAMÁS. La gente que va al mínimo, y sin calentarse la cabeza , TRIUNFA. Esa es la conclusión que he sacado de mis años de estudio partiendo me los cuernos para tener el mismo título que gente que hace el ganso y trabaja tres veces menos.


----------



## greg_house (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al honrado lo putean y explotan por todos lados. La persona noble TRABAJA EL DOBLE. No os creáis que por ser trabajadores os van a valorar, JAMÁS. La gente que va al mínimo, y sin calentarse la cabeza , TRIUNFA. Esa es la conclusión que he sacado de mis años de estudio partiendo me los cuernos para tener el mismo título que gente que hace el ganso y trabaja tres veces menos.



Si, esto es así


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Javito Putero (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ah, que encima es una mujer?
> Jugando la vida en modo fácil y viene aquí a hablarnos de trabajar duro.
> Cuando el encargadillo asigna las tareas más duras a los hombres y a ella las más fáciles bien que está calladita y cobrando lo mismo que un hombre.



jojojo que bien conoces el percal 

la solucion un sitio que NO haya que hacer ese tipo de tareas que si no ya sabes quién las va a hacer


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El remero con mujer se encuentra algo más parecido a esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081947



Pues mira, igual si remaras más la pobre podría cuidarse más y trabajar menos para estar más guapa y hacer ejercicio y A LA PELUQUERÍA. NO SE PUEDE TENER TODO EN LA VIDA . REMERA DEJANDOSE LOS CUERNOS + CHICA INSTA. LO SIENTO IMPOSIBLE. LAS CHICAS INSTA NO TRABAJAN, QUE QUEDE CLARO.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> LO SIENTO IMPOSIBLE. LAS CHICAS INSTA NO TRABAJAN, QUE QUEDE CLARO.



Y las otras van al trabajo, pero las tareas más sucias, difíciles y agotadoras siempre nos tocan a nosotros.
Pero cobrando lo mismo que los hombres, o salimos todas a protestar con pancartas, malditos machirulos eh eh eh!


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y las otras van al trabajo, pero las tareas más sucias, difíciles y agotadoras siempre nos tocan a nosotros.
> Pero cobrando lo mismo que los hombres, o salimos todas a protestar con pancartas, malditos machirulos eh eh eh!



Para que una señora esté contenta y dispuesta siempre el remero tiene que currarselo, así es de toda la vida de Dios. La hembra, al sentir que su macho es una buena apuesta, que es un macho protector , su cerebro se relaja y su actitud de femen dura se suaviza, vuelve a ser una mujer en condiciones, es la ley natural. Sabe que en su macho podrá confiar y delegar, su actitud será mucho más amorosa y receptiva. El feminismo es una neurosis provocada por la desprotección del macho hacia la hembra que, al tener que enfrentarse al mundo sola se endurece, se emputece y se cabrea, ya no tiene ganas de tonterías. Trabajar per se endurece a la hembra, más si cabe el no tener perspectiva de que un macho la proteja que es su instinto natural


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Pero que ladras?
> 
> Yo no necesito remar más porque ya lo tengo todo, incluido una novia bastante currante y con 43 años que tiene físicamente que ya les gustaría a muchas veinteañeras estar físicamente como está ella. Y ultrafemenina como suelen ser en su país, a diferencia de las españordas bajitas, celulíticas, machorras, feas, chonis y con voz de cazalleras.



Jajajajajaja con una Panchita jajajaj eso es el fastplan de siempre.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

Me quiero cambiar mi Nick a gañanpaguitero


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Pero que ladras?
> Yo no necesito remar más porque ya lo tengo todo, incluido una novia bastante currante y con 43 años que tiene físicamente que ya les gustaría a muchas veinteañeras estar físicamente como está ella. Y ultrafemenina como suelen ser en su país, *a diferencia de las españordas bajitas, celulíticas, machorras, feas, chonis y con voz de cazalleras.*


----------



## Fargo (6 Jun 2022)

"Para ser productivo en el trabajo
tengo que estar bien descansado"


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jun 2022)

.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Hay algo de mensaje en ese TIMO por whatsapp.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay algo de mensaje en ese TIMO por whatsapp.



creo que me puliré mi primer sueldo en este negocio tan rentable, con solo un sueldo gano 12, que podria salir mal? Tienen el mejor minero del mundo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Jun 2022)

Me agota el hilo algunos días, hoy me he levantado a las 8, me he duchado tranquilamente, he quitado las pegatinas a la gente por la nacional, currado 6 horas, comer a las 4, follar, siesta, salir con el niño...

Follar creo que anima, y el solecito, el niño que parece que trae felicidad preinstalada de fabrica, no he tenido mal dia.

Durante el paseo de la tarde he mirado la cara de la gente, sobre todo de las parejas y no veo a nadie feliz, todos caras de cansancio, aburrimiento y amargura.

Los niños son felices, están contentos con 4 chorradas, lo que hace darte cuenta que es la sociedad lo que destruye esa felicidad con la que venimos al mundo.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Si lo ves todo negro, uno puede llegar a tomar decisiones que no tomaría de otro modo.
Yo mismo me he planteado alguna vez robar una joyería....en el gta.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me agota el hilo algunos días, hoy me he levantado a las 8, me he duchado tranquilamente, he quitado las pegatinas a la gente por la nacional, currado 6 horas, comer a las 4, follar, siesta, salir con el niño...
> Follar creo que anima, y el solecito, el niño que parece que trae felicidad preinstalada de fabrica, no he tenido mal dia.



Has currado 6 horas y tienes una mujer esperándote en casa.
Podrías estar mejor pero también podrías estar mucho peor, quédate con eso.


----------



## KUTRONIO (7 Jun 2022)

Hoy me ha whasupeado un familiar para decieme que la prejubilan en Enero con 60 años, tiene la pensión máxima asegurada

Me ha dado envidia...me estoy haciendo viejo


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (7 Jun 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo acabo de terminar una paco entrevista para una start up
> 
> Cosas que he visto que no me han gustado nada y que ya ni me he esforzado en seguir en el proceso:
> - Salario no queda claro.
> ...



Quieren a alguien que les haga ganar millones pagando cacahuetes. Eso quieren.


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

Algunos remeros ya estarán en el coche comiendo tráfico a 30° de temperatura, 40° dentro del coche, apunto de llegar a las galeras, hasta las 6 o 7 de la tarde, y todo para ganar 700€ al mes descontando gasolina y la parte proporcional anual del seguro/impuestos/arreglos del coche...

700€ con los que el remero creerá que es clase obrera y no pobre además de la posesión de tener un coche y no ser la verguenza del vecindario.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Algunos remeros ya estarán en el coche comiendo tráfico a 30° de temperatura, 40° dentro del coche, apunto de llegar a las galeras, hasta las 6 o 7 de la tarde, y todo para ganar 700€ al mes descontando gasolina y la parte proporcional anual del seguro/impuestos/arreglos del coche...
> 
> 700€ con los que el remero creerá que es clase obrera y no pobre además de la posesión de tener un coche y no ser la verguenza del vecindario.



A veces uno rema solo por ocuparse, la gente te señala, te humilla... Mira ese parado jajajaja que se joda ay se mueva como hemos hecho todos


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A veces uno rema solo por ocuparse, la gente te señala, te humilla... Mira ese parado jajajaja que se joda ay se mueva como hemos hecho todos



Envidia de la gente.

No puede ir diciendo que eres un paguitero y que te gustan las putitas pizpiretas.

Irán a por ti a degüello


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A veces uno rema solo por ocuparse, la gente te señala, te humilla... Mira ese parado jajajaja que se joda ay se mueva como hemos hecho todos



En España ahora mismo no hay nada más humillante que ser remero, y te lo dice un remero.
No sabéis la de gente que me he encontrado en los últimos años con la felicidad en sus caras, eufóricos como si les hubiera tocado la lotería, comentándome que ya se sacaron LA PLACITA o LA PAGUITA.
Los remeros somos los pringados del Sistema, yo lo sé y todo el mundo lo sabe.
Mi esperanza es pasarme al bando ganador algún día, pero de momento esto es lo que hay y el primer paso para cambiar es reconocer que estás en la mierda.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Cada vez que te ponen un horario criminal o te azotan con el látigo para aumentar la producción utilizando menos personal recuerdas con total nitidez en qué lugar estás de la cadena alimenticia.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no, *a la gente le jode muchisimo* que seas un nini, que no pagues, que no contribuyas a su sistema de bienestar, eso es lo mas bajo.



La ENVIDIA es el deporte nacional, a los que dicen eso les encantaría ser ninis pero no pueden.
Intentan comerle el coco al nini a ver si se apunta él también en los horarios criminales de la plantación de algodón a sufrir como ellos.
Tengo amigos ninis y cuando me dicen cuanto tiempo llevan sin trabajar les digo:
"Enhorabuena tío, yo estoy hasta las pelotas.
Me paso el día encerrado con gentuza recibiendo órdenes, me duele la espalda y estoy estresado, cuando sea mayor quiero ser como tú".
ESO ES UN AMIGO, el que te dice la verdad, no el que quiere que estés igual de jodido que él.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Puta Desagradecida (7 Jun 2022)

si, muy agotado el remero, pero no despierta su conciencia de clase ni a tiros, así que rema esclavo, rema, y mama que se derrama


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (7 Jun 2022)

Cafetería oficial del jilo


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Puta Desagradecida dijo:


> si, muy agotado el remero, pero no despierta su conciencia de clase ni a tiros, así que rema esclavo, rema, y mama que se derrama



Otra vez hablando de tu madre...
Desde que abrí el hilo muchos han soltado el remo, otros han pedido reducción de jornada, otros le han echado un pulso a su jefe, otros no han firmado contratos abusivos, otros van a prepararse oposiciones y todos hemos coincidido en que ser remero de la privada en España es lo más bajo de lo más bajo.
Yo me jubilo a los 35 de la privada, como los futbolistas.
Estoy ahorrando para mi salto definitivo al NINISMO, la PLACITA o la PAGUITA, lo que llegue antes.
De verdad creías que voy a remar de sol a sol hasta los 67 como pretenden los rojos?
Yo también quiero vivir bien como los politicos y demás funcivagos, estoy cansado de deslomarme por un cuenco de arroz.
Que remen los moronegros y los sobrinos de los políticos si eso, que a mí ya me duele la espalda y los grilletes me aprietan las muñecas.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra vez hablando de tu madre...
> Desde que abrí el hilo muchos han soltado el remo, otros han pedido reducción de jornada, otros van a prepararse oposiciones y todos hemos coincidido en que ser remero de la privada en España es lo más bajo de lo más bajo.
> Yo me jubilo a los 35 de la privada, como los futbolistas.
> Estoy ahorrando para mi salto definitivo al ninismo, LA PLACITA o LA PAGUITA, lo que llegue antes.
> ...



Los moronegros terminarán de reventar el sistema de PAGUITAS y de placitas, y se acabará el rollo....luego no se que vendrá.


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

Si no follas te da igual ser nini la verdad que te da igual todo.

Y si no tienes novia o mujer más igual todavía.

No hay aliciente alguno, si currando te pagan cuatro duros y además sigues sin follar para que curras???
Para hacerle más rico al jefe?

Para que el Estado se ria de ti?

Para eso te haces nini...otra opción no dejan


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si no follas te da igual ser nini la verdad que te da igual todo.
> 
> Y si no tienes novia o mujer más igual todavía.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente, los que no tenéis una familia que mantener no sé qué cojones hacéis tragando tanta mierda.

Se agradece desde la trinchera por parte de los que sí tenemos que tragar, pero de verdad que no tendríais que hacerlo.


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ciertamente, los que no tenéis una familia que mantener no sé qué cojones hacéis tragando tanta mierda.
> 
> Se agradece desde la trinchera por parte de los que sí tenemos que tragar, pero de verdad que no tendríais que hacerlo.




Aún asi la gente llama vagos a los ninis

Vagos por qué?



El trabajo debe tener una contraprestación económica que te permita llevar una vida desahogada y no ser igualmente un pobre o un mendigo haciendo ese trabajo.



Art 35 constitución española



*Todos los españoles tienen* el deber de trabajar y el *derecho al trabajo*, a la libre elección de profesión u oficio, a la promoción a través del trabajo y a *una remuneración suficiente para satisfacer sus necesidades y las de su familia, s*in *que* en ningún caso pueda hacerse discriminación por razón de sexo


----------



## pepeluismi (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si no follas te da igual ser nini la verdad que te da igual todo.
> 
> Y si no tienes novia o mujer más igual todavía.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es muy necesario trabajar para follar hoy en día a no ser que seas un ser abominable


----------



## ShellShock (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aún asi la gente llama vagos a los ninis
> 
> Vagos por qué?
> 
> ...



Bueno, supongo que porque una parte de ellos sí que son vagos de verdad. Pero hoy por hoy, yo no lo diría del conjunto.

¿Quién quiere trabajar para mantener charos funcivagas, moronegros y demás parásitos? ¿Quién quiere que lo que le quitan en impuestos se lo funda el Viruelo comiendo jamón ibérico pata negra y bebiendo Moet Chandon en Falcon mientras recorre el mundo grabando su serie?

Es que LO ÚNICO que puede motivar a alguien hoy día para trabajar y cotizar es tener que dar de comer a su familia.


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Tampoco es muy necesario trabajar para follar hoy en día a no ser que seas un ser abominable




Cada vez es más difícil ligar, muy exigentes eh

Y si detectan eres un parado o nini descartado. Para ligar hay que mentir mucho y ser muy atractivo


----------



## pepeluismi (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cada vez es más difícil ligar, muy exigentes eh
> 
> Y si detectan eres un parado o nini descartado. Para ligar hay que mentir mucho y ser muy atractivo



Si es por apps de citas no te lo voy a negar porque se oye una competencia brutal. Pero en otros entornos no me parece que haya mucha exigencia mientras no exijas tú tampoco demasiado


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que porque una parte de ellos sí que son vagos de verdad. Pero hoy por hoy, yo no lo diría del conjunto.
> 
> ¿Quién quiere trabajar para mantener charos funcivagas, moronegros y demás parásitos? ¿Quién quiere que lo que le quitan en impuestos se lo funda el Viruelo comiendo jamón ibérico pata negra y bebiendo Moet Chandon en Falcon mientras recorre el mundo grabando su serie?
> 
> Es que LO ÚNICO que puede motivar a alguien hoy día para trabajar y cotizar es tener que dar de comer a su familia.



Eso es, si no existe eso es normal ser nini

Añade que el 80% de hombres no ligan /follan

Al super que voy hay un negro en la puerta una vez le di un par de barras de pan y una moneda y hablamos, me contó que no tenia novia que las españolas son muy difíciles de ligar y vivia en el piso con paisanos suyos , es que cuando no follas te da igual TODO incluso te da igual ponerte en la puerta del super...

Es una pena TODO pero es lo que hay,


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Ojo, que esto ya sale en los mass media.
Telemadrid, hace 3 semanas.
Dicen que es por la pandemia, al menos no le han echado la culpa a Putin.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si no follas te da igual ser nini la verdad que te da igual todo.
> 
> Y si no tienes novia o mujer más igual todavía.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es un círculo de derroicion, pq si no tienes trabajo nunca vas a empezar a salir conocer gente o tener posibilidades de encontrar a alguien. Depresión segura. Lo digo por experiencia, no te vas a morir no, pero te va a pasar la vida por delante , una vida de MIERDA sin ni siquiera esos pequeños placeres que nos motivan


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ojo, que esto ya sale en los mass media.
> Telemadrid, hace 3 semanas.
> Dicen que es por la pandemia, al menos no le han echado la culpa a Putin.




Tienen miedo los masmierdas TV subvencionados como el Gobierno tenga recortar porque la gente deja de remar los primeros en caer ellos..


----------



## Murray's (7 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero eso es un círculo de derroicion, pq si no tienes trabajo nunca vas a empezar a salir conocer gente o tener posibilidades de encontrar a alguien. Depresión segura. Lo digo por experiencia, no te vas a morir no, pero te va a pasar la vida por delante , una vida de MIERDA sin ni siquiera esos pequeños placeres que nos motivan




Y el trabajo te va hacer conocer gente? Tias?

En mi caso nunca ligué en el trabajo y tampoco hice amigos.


----------



## amanciortera (7 Jun 2022)

Yo ya la tengo hace muchos años tras saborear las mieles de la empresa privada hispanistaní, fué la mejor decisión de mi vida.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Tampoco es muy necesario trabajar para follar hoy en día a no ser que seas un ser abominable



Bajando el listón folla cualquiera, pero hay que tener cierta dignidad en el follar.
Charos NO, y eso excluye a todas las viejunas de mi edad.
Algo que me animaría sería tener una chortina que me diga:
"Farguito, qué tal el curro hoy? Yo fui al centro comercial y me compré un conjuntito de ropa interior, quieres verlo?"
"Bueno, estoy cansado del curro pero si insistes..."
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ojo, que esto ya sale en los mass media.
> Telemadrid, hace 3 semanas.
> Dicen que es por la pandemia, al menos no le han echado la culpa a Putin.



que coño es la gran dimensión?

x,y,z,t


----------



## ZX9 (7 Jun 2022)

TE COMPRENDO, HAMIJO, POR EL MOMENTO ME PILLÉ LA BAJA EN ESTA EMPRESA PALILLERA LLAMADA JUST EAT.




__





JAQUE MATE a la empresa PALILLERA JUST EAT. PILLO LA BAJA.


Hoy me dio el médico la baja durante un par de semanas por LUMBALGIA GALOPANTE. Empresaurios palilleros torturadores. @xicomalo ayúdame, me están explotando.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> TE COMPRENDO, HAMIJO, POR EL MOMENTO ME PILLÉ LA BAJA



Te van a dar caña llamándote todo el rato para que te reincorpores cuanto antes.


----------



## ZX9 (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te van a dar caña llamándote todo el rato para que te reincorpores cuanto antes.



llevarte bien con tu médico de cabecera MANDA. Me comen los eggs behind the musgo.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> llevarte bien con tu médico de cabecera MANDA. Me comen los eggs behind the musgo.



Bien jugado.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y el trabajo te va hacer conocer gente? Tias?
> 
> En mi caso nunca ligué en el trabajo y tampoco hice amigos.



pero te presentas a los demás como una persona funcional, inspiras mas confianza y respeto. Que tener que explicar a la gente que te tocas los huevos y que eres un inútil. A ciertas edades, la gente se huele que muy bien no estás para llevar esa vida. Eres un perdedor, el último de la pirámide, el último escalafón, con todo lo que ello supone. Eres como el mono tonto de la manada, al que le tienen lástima y que depende de la caridad y compasión de los demás para sobrevivir. Indefenso. Somos homínidos con ropa. En mi experiencia personal, te puedo decir que he rechazado multitud de citas por el estilo de vida que llevaba, y si, me daba verguenza. Que planes vas a hacer? que te lo paguen todo? poner la mano? donde vas a llevar a la persona? donde vas a tener intimidad? es patetico. Normal que nadie se te arrime.


----------



## ZX9 (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bien jugado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082588



La empresauria no sabe ni el motivo de la baja. 15 días foreando al gusto.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> La empresauria no sabe ni el motivo de la baja. 15 días foreando al gusto.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Bukowski sabía de lo que hablaba.
Tras una juventud malgastada en trabajos de mierda, a los 40 se hizo funcionario de Correos.
Hasta los 50 no pudo vivir de sus libros, a pesar de tener un talento innato para escribir.
Disfrutemos de lo que contaba este genio que también tuvo que remar en trabajos infernales rodeado de cazurros porque no le quedó más remedio.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Si no tenéis esto cuando llegáis a casa agotados del curro estáis muertos y enterrados.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bukowski sabía de lo que hablaba.
> Tras una juventud malgastada en trabajos de mierda, a los 40 se hizo funcionario de Correos.
> Hasta los 50 no pudo vivir de sus libros, a pesar de tener un talento innato para escribir.
> Disfrutemos de lo que contaba este genio que también tuvo que remar en trabajos infernales rodeado de cazurros porque no le quedó más remedio.
> ...



Tienes una depresion de caballo y lo peor de todo es que te dejas contaminar por esta sociedad nihilista y sin valores. Ese tiparraco lo conocía yo con 15, no me parece baladi que a nuestras manos solo lleguen autores que promueven la demacre, siempre siempre sin excepción. No te va a llegar información de autores que escriban otra cosa o promuevan otras cosas. Flaco favor te hace leer a ese borracho de mierda. Lee a Marco Aurelio.


----------



## poppom (7 Jun 2022)

Las noticias de guano son alarmantes últimamente
pero hay días que temo 
que no venga el madmax
a salvarnos del remo


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Las noticias de guano son alarmantes últimamente
> pero hay días que temo
> que no venga el madmax
> a salvarnos del remo



La gente está muy amansada y aun hay margen para apretar mucho mas. No creo que venga, aun pueden machacarnos muchisimo mas, pero muchisimo mas. Cuando haya hambre, entonces habrá madmax (suicidios o guerra), hasta entonces nada.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Bukowski: pésimo escritor y peor persona. Sus libros? putas , alcohol, cinismo y demacre. La receta de la felicidad sin duda.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Nuestro problema es que venimos de una socidad MUY ACOMODADA y acostumbrada a un nivel de vida que nosotros ya no vamos a tener, ellos mismos nos dieron falsas expectativas y aspiraciones irreales. Aprendamos del valor y fuerza de nuestros antepasados que aguantaron con entereza todo tipo de penurias. En ellos está el ejemplo virtuoso. No se os olvide, que a sangre y fuego levantaron los derechos y comodides que vosotros estais regalando mientras os dormis en los laureles. Y si no los defendéis, otros vendrán a quitároslo,, porque así funciona la naturaleza, siempre fue y siempre será. Ellos hacen todo lo posible porque olvidemos nuestras raices y nuestros referentes virtuosos. Incluso nos dicen que nuestro sistema político proviene de la antigua grecia, cuando es falso, ellos tenían una democracia directa, el derecho a votar había que ganárselo, los extranjeros no votaban y además los cargos que no cumplían ya os podéis imaginar. Están desmoralizando a la sociedad con referentes decadentes, no se si es un plan o simplemente se ha llegado a ese punto de manera natural. Si miramos a la historia, ha habido otros periodos de decadencia que han desembocado en el fin de los imperios.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si no tenéis esto cuando llegáis a casa agotados del curro estáis muertos y enterrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082702



si no echas un quick polvo, mientras generas cash sano en horario laboral en proyectos internacionales gordos, mientras dejas un momento el telerremo. Estás muerto.


----------



## LADRIC (7 Jun 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> La empresauria no sabe ni el motivo de la baja. 15 días foreando al GOSTO.





FIXED


----------



## LADRIC (7 Jun 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> . Estás muerto.



Y ENTERRADO


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Un SENEGALÉS cobra más de UN MILLÓN de euros en AYUDAS SOCIALES vascas con 50 PASAPORTES FALSOS


Un senegalés cobra más de un millón de euros en ayudas sociales vascas con 50 pasaportes falsos en 10 años La Policía Nacional detiene a un emigrante que llegó a ingresar hasta 10.000 euros al mes al aprovechar las grietas del Servicio Vasco de Empleo 7 junio 2022 Un ciudadano senegalés de...




www.burbuja.info




tócate los huevos. Y como seas español, honesto y vivas recogido te dejan pudrirte literalmente.....1000 euros de paguita al mes por barba en pais vasco, yo estoy flipando a colores..... y salarios que no llegan a eso si quiera, tremendo. Las ayudas a la dependencia tardan 3 años, listas de espera para operarse de 1 año... es que es tremendo, tremendo.... a tomar por culo hombre estais hundiendo el puto país esto deberia juzgase de ALTA TRAICIÓN. Para salvar negritos nos estais asfixiando y aniquilando literalmente....


----------



## amanciortera (7 Jun 2022)

fargo, cuando tengas la placita y llegues a casa te van a recibir asi


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> fargo, cuando tengas la placita y llegues a casa te van a recibir asi
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082842



Para eso tendría que ser cristiano Ronaldo o Risto u pagarle los arreglos millonarios a la muchacha y lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Para eso tendría que ser cristiano Ronaldo o Risto u pagarle los arreglos millonarios a la muchacha y lo dudo mucho.



Ahora mismo doy pena y soy el primero en admitirlo, pero yo hace unos años era un tipo alegre y ligoncete.
No era el más guapo pero era rápido en las conversaciones y las chortis se partían de risa conmigo.
Luego empecé en esta empresa, al poco tiempo lo dejé con mi novia (3 años de relación) y los turnos extenuantes poco a poco me fueron quitando la alegría, ese brillo en los ojos de animal salvaje que era yo.
Ya no tenía ganas de salir, daba largas a antiguos ligues porque no quería que me vieran así, tampoco quedaba con mis amigos.
Salía agotado del curro y solo quería llegar a mi casa, dormirme y no despertar nunca más.
Alguno de aquí quiere tener a varias tías rondándole?
Pues algo básico (aparte de cuidar la imagen) es que se os vea felices.
Todo el mundo anda triste por ahí, y cuando ven a alguien feliz se le pegan como abejas a la miel.
Yo he sido ese tío feliz por el que competían las mujeres, y ya no lo soy.
Sobrevivo como remero-esclavo-pringado de fortuna, y tengo que decir que no me gusta nada este rol de buen ciudadano civilizado pagador de impuestos en que me he convertido.
Confío en recuperar mi alma cuando termine mi contrato con el diablo (empresa privada española).
He ganado algo de dinero, pero a cambio estoy pagando un precio muy alto.
Empiezo a estar cansado, el deporte al aire libre y las películas me mantienen con vida.
Espero salir pronto de esta mala época, es increíble como los malos horarios, los jefecillos y la rutina te van mermando poco a poco.
Os animo a escapar de vuestra galera, si no estáis a gusto y os sale otra cosa no os quedéis quietos.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jun 2022)

Sudapollismo máximo o la privada acabará con todos nosotros.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jun 2022)

Un SENEGALÉS cobra más de UN MILLÓN de euros en AYUDAS SOCIALES vascas con 50 PASAPORTES FALSOS


Un senegalés cobra más de un millón de euros en ayudas sociales vascas con 50 pasaportes falsos en 10 años La Policía Nacional detiene a un emigrante que llegó a ingresar hasta 10.000 euros al mes al aprovechar las grietas del Servicio Vasco de Empleo 7 junio 2022 Un ciudadano senegalés de...




www.burbuja.info





esto es lo que mantiene a uno con esperanza y fe : ) PAGUITAS muchas PAGUITAS : ) PAGUITAS para PAGAR las PENSIONES


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jun 2022)

Placita o *PAGITA. * Si no hay PLACITA, tiro en el pie y *PAGITA*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero te presentas a los demás como una persona funcional, inspiras mas confianza y respeto. Que tener que explicar a la gente que te tocas los huevos y que eres un inútil. A ciertas edades, la gente se huele que muy bien no estás para llevar esa vida. Eres un perdedor, el último de la pirámide, el último escalafón, con todo lo que ello supone. Eres como el mono tonto de la manada, al que le tienen lástima y que depende de la caridad y compasión de los demás para sobrevivir. Indefenso. Somos homínidos con ropa. En mi experiencia personal, te puedo decir que he rechazado multitud de citas por el estilo de vida que llevaba, y si, me daba verguenza. Que planes vas a hacer? que te lo paguen todo? poner la mano? donde vas a llevar a la persona? donde vas a tener intimidad? es patetico. Normal que nadie se te arrime.



This, me parece muy importante, el trabajo dignifica al hombre 

Si tienes más de 30 palos y estas en casamami y "buscando trabajo" das pena a cualquier persona que te conozca


----------



## Galvani (8 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> This, me parece muy importante, el trabajo dignifica al hombre
> 
> Si tienes más de 30 palos y estas en casamami y "buscando trabajo" das pena a cualquier persona que te conozca



El trabajo no dignifica a nadie. Al menos trabajar para otro. Porque se diga lo que se diga tendrás que aguantar horarios, gente, tratos de mierda. Y quien diga que no es un mentiroso. Nadie trabaja por gusto, nadie. Al menos alguien inteligente. 

De lo que piense la gente de este país te tiene que importar 0, que ya sabemos lo que hay.


----------



## poppom (8 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora mismo doy pena y soy el primero en admitirlo, pero yo hace unos años era un tipo alegre y ligoncete.
> No era el más guapo pero era rápido en las conversaciones y las chortis se partían de risa conmigo.
> Luego empecé en esta empresa, al poco tiempo lo dejé con mi novia (3 años de relación) y los turnos extenuantes poco a poco me fueron quitando la alegría, ese brillo en los ojos de animal salvaje que era yo.
> Ya no tenía ganas de salir, daba largas a antiguos ligues porque no quería que me vieran así, salía agotado del curro y solo quería llegar a mi casa, dormirme y no despertar nunca más.
> ...



Cuidado, porque una vez asomado al abismo del remo, este preña tu alma, y puede que ni escapando recuperes ya la sonrisa.
Si se rema demasiado, cambian conexiones en el cerebro que te convierten en derroido premium y la recuperación puede requerir años lejos del mismo pero quién puede permitirse eso hoy en día. Quitando paguiteros y mantenidos, el sistema laboral español es tan rígido y clientelar que abandonar un trabajo puede ser sinónimo de parado eterno.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> la cuestion es que, detrás del ansia de funcionariado está la posibilidad de optar a vivir en un sitio que te convenga y pagar hipoteca. La casa no es tuya, vale, pero la letra es mucho mas pequeña que el alquiler de un piso actualmente, incluso aunque no te de tiempo a pagarlo. E ahí la cuestión. Sin embargo, un remero en la privada a base de contratos de mierda nunca tendrá opción ni a cipotecarse, por lo que estará condenado a tirar por el sumidero el 80% de su sueldo sin tener ningún derecho. Claro que lo mejor es tener casa a tocateja, nos ha jodido. Pero para el remero pobre esass son las opciones: casapapy sin libertad ni vida. 2. tirar por el sumidero su sueldo entero para malvivir sin perspectivas. 3. Cipotecarse y pagar una cuota razonable, tomarselo a modo de inversión, y si no, vivir mejor que el alquilado medio sin duda. Despues de todo, puedes optar a un piso que te puedas permitir o a una casa en un pueblo, pagando un 30% del salario que es lo recomendable para no acabar pegandose un tiro. Como aval, tu contrato fijo en el funcionariado. Un alquiler del 30% del salario yo os diré lo que es: piso patera compartido. Eso es a lo que se puede optar de alquiler. En cambio, la cipoteca por ese precio, te da opcion a una vivienda para ti solo. Aquí se habla mucho pero yo conozco gente que vive sola con zipotecas en areas en las que los alquileres ahora estan desorbitados, pisos decentes pagando 300e. Cuando el alquiler de ese mismo piso es de 900. Que cada uno eche cuentas. Imaginemos que el remero cae en depresion extrema o no puede seguir remando, simplemente da el piso al banco y se acabó la vaina. En cualquier caso, habrá estado pagando menos que el alquilado medio, y con mejor calidad de vida.



¿En que mundos de yupi dices que una zipoteca sale mas barata que el alquiler?


----------



## Murray's (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo me siento como tu, pero en vez de vender mi alma a la empresa privada, no quise pasar por el aro y me quede de casapapismo y renuncia hasta ahora..... pero tambien los mismos sintomas, sin esperanza de nada, qué iba a hacer? sientes que no encajas con nadie. La gente te mira mal y no entiende por que no quieres remar por un plato de comida y una cama en un piso patera que ya tienes (viviendo con tus padres.) Y yo pues me aparté de todo. por eso no aconsejo a nadie que haga eso. Intentar salir de la dinamica social esta bien si tu ya tienes una pareja o algo, un nucleo con el que construir, tu solo solo te derroyes mas y más y te consumes. Y a nadie le va a importar una mierda que se te pasen los años por delante sin salir, sin quedar con nadie, sin vida, porque TE LO MERECES. Bueno aclaro en mi caso no podía hacer lo mismo que tú de trabajar mientras casapapismo porque donde yo vivo no hay trabajo, tenía que pagar piso patera y remar gratis si o si, sin perspectiva alguna




En psicologia hay dos principios:

1 Aceptarte como eres,
2 que te importe una mierda lo que opinen los demás de ti.

Por ese pensamiento tuyo y el de @VOX o DERROICIÓN estamos donde estamos, gente aceptando trabajos de miseria, gente que trabajs a pérdidas...


Otra cosa es que seas Julio Iglesias, Ksrlos Arguiñano o el niño polla, entonces el trabajo si dignifica a la persona. Pero los trabajos de hoy en día es TODO mierda y mal pagsdos.


----------



## Murray's (8 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Cuidado, porque una vez asomado al abismo del remo, este preña tu alma, y puede que ni escapando recuperes ya la sonrisa.
> Si se rema demasiado, cambian conexiones en el cerebro que te convierten en derroido premium y la recuperación puede requerir años lejos del mismo pero quién puede permitirse eso hoy en día. Quitando paguiteros y mantenidos, el *sistema laboral español es tan rígido y clientelar que abandonar un trabajo puede ser sinónimo de parado eterno.*




Como el de las mujeres

Te echas novia y como te deje...ya estás jodido en el dique seco..meses o años


----------



## Ritalapollera (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Nuestro problema es que venimos de una socidad MUY ACOMODADA y acostumbrada a un nivel de vida que nosotros ya no vamos a tener, ellos mismos nos dieron falsas expectativas y aspiraciones irreales. Aprendamos del valor y fuerza de nuestros antepasados que aguantaron con entereza todo tipo de penurias. En ellos está el ejemplo virtuoso. No se os olvide, que a sangre y fuego levantaron los derechos y comodides que vosotros estais regalando mientras os dormis en los laureles. Y si no los defendéis, otros vendrán a quitároslo,, porque así funciona la naturaleza, siempre fue y siempre será. Ellos hacen todo lo posible porque olvidemos nuestras raices y nuestros referentes virtuosos. Incluso nos dicen que nuestro sistema político proviene de la antigua grecia, cuando es falso, ellos tenían una democracia directa, el derecho a votar había que ganárselo, los extranjeros no votaban y además los cargos que no cumplían ya os podéis imaginar. Están desmoralizando a la sociedad con referentes decadentes, no se si es un plan o simplemente se ha llegado a ese punto de manera natural. Si miramos a la historia, ha habido otros periodos de decadencia que han desembocado en el fin de los imperios.



Ya estamos con la chorrada de que los viejunos levantaron un imperio y lucharon por conseguir derechos...

Los putos viejunos han demostrado ser puta escoria retrasada sumisa, no levantaron ni lucharon una mierda, se lo encontraron todo hecho, sólo tuvieron que ir en bici cuesta abajo.

Me ha quedado bien clarito estos dos años y medio el retraso y nivel de sumisión y psicopatía que gastan. Cualquier niñato pijo de hoy en día ha luchado infinitamente más que sus padres.


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gester (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo me siento como tu, pero en vez de vender mi alma a la empresa privada, no quise pasar por el aro y me quede de casapapismo y renuncia hasta ahora..... pero tambien los mismos sintomas, sin esperanza de nada, qué iba a hacer? sientes que no encajas con nadie. La gente te mira mal y no entiende por que no quieres remar por un plato de comida y una cama en un piso patera que ya tienes (viviendo con tus padres.) Y yo pues me aparté de todo. por eso no aconsejo a nadie que haga eso. Intentar salir de la dinamica social esta bien si tu ya tienes una pareja o algo, un nucleo con el que construir, tu solo solo te derroyes mas y más y te consumes. Y a nadie le va a importar una mierda que se te pasen los años por delante sin salir, sin quedar con nadie, sin vida, porque TE LO MERECES. Bueno aclaro en mi caso no podía hacer lo mismo que tú de trabajar mientras casapapismo porque donde yo vivo no hay trabajo, tenía que pagar piso patera y remar gratis si o si, sin perspectiva alguna



Habéis pensado en empezar a organizaros aunque sea por grupos de Telegram? Luego la vida dira para que ..... Pero protestar en internet o el bar, como desahogo vale pero nada más.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En psicologia hay dos principios:
> 
> 1 Aceptarte como eres,
> 2 que te importe una mierda lo que opinen los demás de ti.
> ...



Que dices del niño polla digno madre mía que perdido estás en la vida 

Yo lo que se z es que toda la gente que está en su casa parada está derroida. Y el que rema lo veo mejor psicologicamente


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jun 2022)

Luego la gente de placita es exactamente igual. Las condiciones se medio mantienen porque los sindicatos son gente más mayor y luchadora, la gente que entra nueva rema gratis si hace falta, no protestan por NADA, a pesar de que las condiciones se van empobreciendo. Chupan y chupan. Vamos os digo yo que nos queda mucho por ver. En cuanto se jubilen los boomers, la figura del sindicato desaparece, y veremos lo que pasa con las condiciones de los funcionarios y empleados públicos, se privatizarán muchas cosas. Al igual que todos los cambios que han favorecido la precariedad, serán apoyados por la gente ignorante de que ellos mismos van a pagar el pato. La gente se alegrara de los recortes de los funcionarios pensando que esto les va a beneficiar, pero solo se va a igualar a la baja aun mas, y esa salida a la precariedad desaparecerá.


----------



## Bizarroff (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que dices del niño polla digno madre mía que perdido estás en la vida
> 
> Yo lo que se z es que toda la gente que está en su casa parada está derroida. Y el que rema lo veo mejor psicologicamente



O no sabes ni por donde te da el aire o eres un puto troll

El que tiene pasta de verdad donde te crees que está, viviendo la vida en algún lugar paradisiaco o asfaltando carreteras a 40º

Mi padre que tenía negocios y trabajaba como un auténtico cabrón, fue jubilarse y como si hubiera renacido, si parecía que de golpe se había quitado 20 años de encima y a hacer cosas que no había podido hacer en la vida

A mi que me han despedido de todos los trabajos hasta que en uno pillé sitio en el comité de empresa, cuando me llamaban para largarme y firmaba el finiquito se me caían las lagrimas de alegría pensar que los próximos meses iba a estar tocándome los cojones y cobrando paro

Pero si es que es llegar las vacaciones y me levanto todos los días dos horas antes para estar más rato sin hacer nada, me miro en el espejo y me veo más guapo

Y ahora vienes a contar el cuento que el que está picando dejándose la salud por cuatro perras está feliz de la vida y el que está viviendo la vida está derroido

*CLARO QUE SI GUAPI*


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> O no sabes ni por donde te da el aire o eres un puto troll
> 
> El que tiene pasta de verdad donde te crees que está, viviendo la vida en algún lugar paradisiaco o asfaltando carreteras a 40º
> 
> ...



Pero payaso pq tienen PASTA. Yo hablo de parado casapapy. Esos tienen pasta y no de quedan en casa derroyendose, pueden entretenerse y hacer cosas vivir la vida, pero si no tienes un duro que mierda vas a hacer?


----------



## Galvani (8 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Luego la gente de placita es exactamente igual. Las condiciones se medio mantienen porque los sindicatos son gente más mayor y luchadora, la gente que entra nueva rema gratis si hace falta, no protestan por NADA, a pesar de que las condiciones se van empobreciendo. Chupan y chupan. Vamos os digo yo que nos queda mucho por ver. En cuanto se jubilen los boomers, la figura del sindicato desaparece, y veremos lo que pasa con las condiciones de los funcionarios y empleados públicos, se privatizarán muchas cosas. Al igual que todos los cambios que han favorecido la precariedad, serán apoyados por la gente ignorante de que ellos mismos van a pagar el pato. La gente se alegrara de los recortes de los funcionarios pensando que esto les va a beneficiar, pero solo se va a igualar a la baja aun mas, y esa salida a la precariedad desaparecerá.



No, luchadora no. Lo que es que tenían unión. Los sindicatos han sido una mierda toda la vida. Y he conocido lo privado y lo público. Se defienden ellos y a ti te venden. Si conseguían cosas es porque la empresa cedía. Ah y yo he conocido dos tipos de boomers en lo público. Los lacayos padefos y los revolucionarios sinvergüenzas que su estrategia era pillar un jefe sin autoridad y hacer lo que querían y a los jóvenes explotarlos. Del jefe que podía meterles mano huían. Así que aquí todos muy revolucionarios hasta que te dan.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A mi que me han despedido de todos los trabajos hasta que en uno pillé sitio en el comité de empresa, *cuando me llamaban para largarme y firmaba el finiquito se me caían las lagrimas de alegría pensar que los próximos meses iba a estar tocándome los cojones y cobrando paro*


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

Remad, cabrones.
Aumentad la producción, ofreced un mejor servicio a la empresa.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

Remero en un día laborable:







Vividor en un día laborable:


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jun 2022)

jjajajajajjajaja los dibujitos son la ostia


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Glubusco (8 Jun 2022)

Menos forear y más remar
Que hay muchas paguitas que dar
Menos quejarse y más remar
Que algunos no quieren trabajar


Para vosotros remeros


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

Glubusco dijo:


> Menos forear y más remar
> Que hay muchas paguitas que dar
> Menos quejarse y más remar
> Que algunos no quieren trabajar


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

Antes llegabas a casa agotado del curro y te esperaba esto:







Ahora te espera esto:







Dónde está la motivación entonces?
Para qué cojones se desloma tanto uno de sol a sol aguantando gentuza por un sueldo cuencoarrocista?
Para pagar el alquiler de un zulo solitario y ver netflix?
No es mejor quedarse en casa de los padres.....y ver netflix?
Joder, si voy a sacar lo mismo remando que sin remar mejor me ahorro lo de remar y pagar un alquiler para presumir de "maduro" en las reuniones familiares porque pago un alquiler a precio de oro, cocino espaguetis y friego yo solo los cacharros.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

Señores, a tomar por saco la madurez.
Si no hay una coneja pizpireta loquita por Fargo y unos hijos esperándome en casa va a madurar, remar y pagar facturas su puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)

El incentivo, hijos de puta.
Se ha perdido el incentivo.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tíos, yo si tengo esto esperándome en casa voy todos los días a la guerra y vuelvo.
> Pero no es el caso, y entonces es cuando le vienen a uno las dudas existenciales:
> "Remo, luego existo?"
> "Solo sé que remo, y con eso ya sé bastante".
> ...



ya lo tuviste, pero como eres un matao acabaste mas solo que la una, y siendo un viejo verde, por eso ya no se acercan ni los grajos. Ni tu quieres charo, ni esas te quieren a ti


----------



## Fargo (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## lapetus (9 Jun 2022)

Noticia de hoy:









Telefónica España ofrecerá a toda la plantilla su semana laboral de cuatro días


Cree que el piloto de su Jornada Semanal Flexible Bonificada ha tenido resultados positivos




cincodias.elpais.com





Pero vamos, trabajar en timofónica, poco. Aquello es un ministerio. Los que curran son todos subcontratados.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Puteros y mamarrachos por doquier Pero tú te has mirado? Si fuerais una mujer en condiciones os gustaría iros con eso? Si fuera vuestra hermana o hija o madre? Mucho mirar la paja en el ojo ajeno... Paguiteros y encima puteros que se gastan la pagitA en el club, típicos puteros palilleros k traen lo mejor de cada casa a este país


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Escopeta y gorra del caja rural MANDA


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Todos los remeros alguna vez hemos fantaseado con hacer esto:



Tranquilo señor agente, solo era una fantasía foril.
Yo nunca robo y si robara tampoco iba a contarlo aquí.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

En el grupo de placita, la gente dando palmas de alegria por compartir un camastro en piso patera en madrid. Ver para creer. Lo que yo os diga, mañana nos ponen un camastro en la fabrica como los chinos, y la gente creerá que sale ganando, loca de contenta. Aquí queda mucho que apretar y mucho por ver....Los hosteleros ya estan estudiando el modelo chino de camastro en la fábrica. De ahi a que se generalice, un paso. No os creáis que van a mejorar nada, al revés. Nunca jamás ha mejorado nada sin luchar y sin moverse, y eso es lo que han conseguido, que a la gente le parezca bien todo y traguen con todo.


----------



## Murray's (9 Jun 2022)

Si alguien quiere ver una pelicula donde se muestra al típico jefe o encargaducho de la privada y el ambiente laboral tóxico y viciado que vea esta película:
















Donde la ciudad termina (1957)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Axel Nordmann (John Cassavetes) es un hombre de oscuro pasado. Recién llegado a Nueva York, encuentra trabajo como estibador del puerto y traba amistad con Tommy Tyler (Sidney Poitier), un joven ...




m.filmaffinity.com






La estuve viendo ayer y el encargado malote de la pelicula es un calco del palillero español..


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

La hipoteca a 30 años, el SUV a 5 años... mis compañeros de remo financian hasta el viaje a Camboya!
Los jefes palilleros encantados de que sus esclav...empleados estén con el agua al cuello y no tengan margen de maniobra.
Acatarán toda la mierda que les echen y más, porque nadie que esté endeudado hasta las cejas deja un trabajo donde lo han hecho fijo para jugársela haciendo un período de prueba en otro lado.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición del remero


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La hipoteca a 30 años, el SUV a 5 años... mis compañeros de remo financian hasta el viaje a Camboya!
> Los jefes palilleros encantados de que sus esclav...empleados estén con el agua al cuello y no tengan margen de maniobra.
> Acatarán toda la mierda que les echen y más, porque nadie que esté endeudado hasta las cejas deja un trabajo donde lo han hecho fijo para jugársela haciendo un período de prueba en otro lado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084511



la gente es SUBNORMAL


----------



## Okjito (9 Jun 2022)

yo confio en que mis posiciones en bolsa, mi indexado y llevar metiendo DCA en Criptos 6 años me permita jubilarme pronto. Eso y que en mi empresa conforme te haces mayor te van apartando a puestos simbolicos de llegar a las 9 e irte a las 13.00


----------



## No al NOM (9 Jun 2022)

Pedro Sánchez muérete entre terrible dolor


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> yo confio en que mis posiciones en bolsa, mi indexado y llevar metiendo DCA en Criptos 6 años me permita jubilarme pronto. Eso y que en mi empresa conforme te haces mayor te van apartando a puestos simbolicos de llegar a las 9 e irte a las 13.00



tu no eres un remero


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> yo confio en que mis posiciones en bolsa, mi indexado y llevar metiendo DCA en Criptos 6 años me permita jubilarme pronto. *Eso y que en mi empresa conforme te haces mayor te van apartando a puestos simbolicos de llegar a las 9 e irte a las 13.00*



Los puestos reservados a los dinosaurios más antiguos, en mi empresa hay uno que solo trabaja de 09 a 15 y el tipo está moreno todo el año, se le ve que vive bien.
Jamás lo he visto trabajar duro, un ejemplo a seguir para todos los que no puedan "dejar de remar".


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Chavales, aquí traigo turrón del bueno. 
Ya tenemos banda sonora para el hilo.


----------



## Okjito (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los puestos reservados a los dinosaurios más antiguos, en mi empresa hay uno que solo trabaja de 09 a 15 y el tipo está moreno todo el año, se le ve que vive bien.
> Jamás lo he visto trabajar duro, un ejemplo a seguir para todos los que no puedan "dejar de remar".



Mi proceso es muy duro...(yo soy ingeniero que conste). Pero conforme ganas años te van apartando. Y si haces alguna cagada incluso te apartan antes


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, aquí traigo turrón del bueno.
> Ya tenemos banda sonora para el hilo.



Jajajajajajajajjaajajjajajajajajajaajqjakkakaqkk


----------



## Galvani (9 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Mi proceso es muy duro...(yo soy ingeniero que conste). Pero conforme ganas años te van apartando. Y si haces alguna cagada incluso te apartan antes



Explica lo que quieres decir. ¿Que no quieren viejos?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si alguien quiere ver una pelicula donde se muestra al típico jefe o encargaducho de la privada y el ambiente laboral tóxico y viciado que vea esta película:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084417
> ...



¿Dónde o cómo la viste?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Las barbacoas Paco en el campo, otra cosa que nos quitó el NWO. Cada vez se prohíben más cosas


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Aquí tenéis un tipo que vive lejos del remo y los horarios, LIBRE como el viento.
No tiene oficio ni beneficio, cuando se aburre de estar en casa de los papis se dedica a vagabundear por la España profunda.
Uno de sus hobbys es grabar vídeos con el móvil y subirlos a Internet, no gana un duro por ello.
Se le nota la energía vital, el entusiasmo juvenil, esas cosas que todos teníamos de pequeños y vamos perdiendo por culpa de los horarios antinaturales en la galera.
De acuerdo, es un niño de papá, pero si Lobo tiene padres langostas, no tiene ambición de comprarse una casa, no tiene larvas y tampoco folla, para qué cojones iba a estar remando?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un tipo que vive lejos del remo y los horarios, LIBRE como el viento.
> No tiene oficio ni beneficio, cuando se aburre de estar en casa de los papis se dedica a vagabundear por la España profunda.
> Uno de sus hobbys es grabar vídeos con el móvil y subirlos a Internet, no gana un duro por ello.
> Se le nota la energía vital, el entusiasmo juvenil, esas cosas que todos teníamos de pequeños y vamos perdiendo por culpa de los horarios antinaturales en la galera.
> De acuerdo, es un niño de papá, pero si Lobo tiene padres langostas, no tiene ambición de comprarse una casa, no tiene larvas y tampoco folla, para qué cojones iba a estar remando?



1. Tiene autismo
2. Esta hasta la polla y quiere ver todo arder
3. Quiere pegar el pelotazo en youtube y vivir sin dar palo, como la mayoria


Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero que dices pedazo de subnormal, en que mundo de mierda consumista estás tu metido. Gente como tú es lo que quiere el sistema, esclavos del trabajo y del puto dinero.
> 
> Para pasárselo bien no necesariamente hace falta gastar pasta.



no es lo mismo comerse un arroz con bogavante que un bocadillo seco, lo siento pero no


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 1. Tiene autismo
> 2. Esta hasta la polla y quiere ver todo arder
> 3. Quiere pegar el pelotazo en youtube y vivir sin dar palo, como la mayoria



Podría ser peor si además de todo eso tuviera que remar en una galera, no?
Me gusta que haya gente por ahí que se libra de esa mierda.
Mi sueño es librarme yo también y vivir para contarlo, pero no es tan fácil.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Más remeros nuncafollistas por aquí?
Que hablen ahora y nos cuenten su día a día.
Cómo lleváis esta mierda?


----------



## Lukatovic (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un tipo que vive lejos del remo y los horarios, LIBRE como el viento.
> No tiene oficio ni beneficio, cuando se aburre de estar en casa de los papis se dedica a vagabundear por la España profunda.
> Uno de sus hobbys es grabar vídeos con el móvil y subirlos a Internet, no gana un duro por ello.
> Se le nota la energía vital, el entusiasmo juvenil, esas cosas que todos teníamos de pequeños y vamos perdiendo por culpa de los horarios antinaturales en la galera.
> De acuerdo, es un niño de papá, pero si Lobo tiene padres langostas, no tiene ambición de comprarse una casa, no tiene larvas y tampoco folla, para qué cojones iba a estar remando?



Pues parece una tontería, pero te tiras una semana viviendo en una tienda de campaña y te acostumbras rápido...


----------



## _______ (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un tipo que vive lejos del remo y los horarios, LIBRE como el viento.
> No tiene oficio ni beneficio, cuando se aburre de estar en casa de los papis se dedica a vagabundear por la España profunda.
> Uno de sus hobbys es grabar vídeos con el móvil y subirlos a Internet, no gana un duro por ello.
> Se le nota la energía vital, el entusiasmo juvenil, esas cosas que todos teníamos de pequeños y vamos perdiendo por culpa de los horarios antinaturales en la galera.
> De acuerdo, es un niño de papá, pero si Lobo tiene padres langostas, no tiene ambición de comprarse una casa, no tiene larvas y tampoco folla, para qué cojones iba a estar remando?



Gran escena de Juan Arbex


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)

Rema, rema, rema, el trabajo dignifica, el trabajo te hace madurar, trabajando te harás rico....


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Podría ser peor si además de todo eso tuviera que remar en una galera, no?
> Me gusta que haya gente por ahí que se libra de esa mierda.
> Mi sueño es librarme yo también y vivir para contarlo, pero no es tan fácil.



¿Cuánto ganas si se puede saber? Por lo que cuentas trabajas a turnos de 8 horas. 

Podróa ser mucho más asqueroso trabajando con la jornada partida.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, aquí traigo turrón del bueno.
> Ya tenemos banda sonora para el hilo.



Me lo llevo prestado a otro hilo...

Thank's


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jun 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Pues parece una tontería, pero te tiras una semana viviendo en una tienda de campaña y te acostumbras rápido...



Sobretodo cuando uno sabe que es temporal y que cuando quiera se vuelve a casapapi.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Me lo llevo prestado a otro hilo...
> 
> Thank's



El hilo es tan jodidamente bueno que la gente viene a llevarse cosas.
Espero tu voto cuando @Pajarotto haga el ranking de "Hilo del año".


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Actualizo, parece que voy a tener correlativa nueva.
Vais a flipar con los nuevos horarios:
Dos mañanas de 07 a 15
Dos tardes de 15 a 23
Dos noches de 23 a 07
Dos libres....y se repite la secuencia.
Lo de las noches es un puntazo, como no hay nadie por allí a esas horas me puedo tocar los huevos pero bien.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Como el de las mujeres
> 
> Te echas novia y como te deje...ya estás jodido en el dique seco..meses o años



Putisima mierda de país
es el infierno en la tierra
al emnos en el 3 mundo follas y haces familia 
y en el 1 mundo hay buena vida y curro

ESPAÑA NI UNO NI OTRO


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Actualizo, parece que voy a tener correlativa nueva.
> Vais a flipar con los nuevos horarios:
> Dos mañanas de 07 a 15
> Dos tardes de 15 a 23
> ...



jajajajajajajajajaj a remar a turnos, la vida del remero. Justo leia un capuyo palillero aki diciendo q se va de vacaciones tres meses y q ya comer bien tampoco le llama la atencion, solo viajes super exoticos y tal, otro nivel, y tu un mes y da gracias jjajjaajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Putisima mierda de país
> es el infierno en la tierra
> al emnos en el 3 mundo follas y haces familia
> y en el 1 mundo hay buena vida y curro
> ...



los hombres en el mundo occidental y moderno sois basura, y estais degenerados esto es así, veis la paja en el ojo ajeno y dais sida


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> los hombres en el mundo occidental y moderno sois basura, y estais degenerados esto es así, veis la paja en el ojo ajeno y dais sida



degenerada nuestra élite, nuestras mujeres y la escoria q nos llega


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> degenerada nuestra élite, nuestras mujeres y la escoria q nos llega



no solamente, ponte a leer cualquier hilo, este mismo, subiendo fotos de mujeres en bolas, pensando con la polla, pensando solo en meterla, no quieren trabajar ni tampoco saben ya lo que es el apego o el amor hacia una persona, borrachos, maleantes, etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> jajajajajajajajajaj a remar a turnos, la vida del remero. Justo leia un capuyo palillero aki diciendo q se va de vacaciones tres meses y q ya comer bien tampoco le llama la atencion, solo viajes super exoticos y tal, otro nivel, y tu un mes y da gracias jjajjaajajajaja



Y suerte tendrás sin es un mes seguido. En mis primeros trabajos te dejaban pillarte semanas sueltas: 1 en Julio, otra en Agosto,...


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *los hombres en el mundo occidental y moderno sois basura*, y estais degenerados esto es así,



De las mujeres mejor hablamos otro día...
Aquí tenéis en lo que os habéis convertido.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De las mujeres mejor hablamos otro día.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084983



y no te has pregutnado por que las mujeres estan tan obsesionadas con esos temas? igual es porque quieren complacer a los tios de hoy? que piden porno y tias de instagram? y desprecian totalmente otras cosas?


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y no te has pregutnado por que las mujeres estan tan obsesionadas con esos temas? igual es porque quieren complacer a los tios de hoy? que piden porno y tias de instagram? y desprecian totalmente otras cosas?



No salen a la calle enseñando el culo para complacer a los hombres, sino para complacerse a sí mismas.
Puro ego es lo que veo.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (10 Jun 2022)

Me acaban de quitar el régimen de teleremo al 100%. Ni borracho vuelvo al estercolero madrileño a regalar medio sueldo al cucaracho de turno. Yo resisto en la sagra haciendo lonchafinismo extremo y los jueves me tocará pringar tremendas horas de transporte para seguir haciendo exactamente lo mismo que hacía en mi doritocueva solo que embozalado en un cubículo infectus, con un equipo informático infectus y rodeado de zombies. No podré consultar ni el puto teléfono, goder. A ver si por lo menos hay alguna hembra que merezca la pena conocer, cagonmiputabida.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Me acaban de quitar el régimen de teleremo al 100%. Ni borracho vuelvo al estercolero madrileño a regalar medio sueldo al cucaracho de turno. Yo resisto en la sagra haciendo lonchafinismo extremo y los jueves me tocará pringar tremendas horas de transporte para seguir haciendo exactamente lo mismo que hacía en mi doritocueva solo que embozalado en un cubículo infectus, con un equipo informático infectus y rodeado de zombies. No podré consultar ni el puto teléfono, goder. A ver si por lo menos hay alguna hembra que merezca la pena conocer, cagonmiputabida.



jajajajajajajaj a chuparla picateclas de mierda a currar a la galera vigiladito, k me baja la productividad con la mierda de tenerlos en casa, me vaguean y miran el movil se entretienen cagando yo paso para eso pago k vengan a remar esq me la suda


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> jajajajajajajaj a chuparla picateclas de mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No ponen esas fotos ni salen a la calle enseñando el culo para complacer a los hombres, sino para complacerse a sí mismas.
> Puro ego, vanidad y narcisismo es lo que veo.



Los hombres quieren culitos de goma y bajo IQ


----------



## Galvani (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los hombres quieren culitos de goma y bajo IQ



Como si una fea con cuerpo de foca o tisica fuese una eminencia. Lo que queréis vosotras es peor interesadas.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Como si una fea con cuerpo de foca o tisica fuese una eminencia. Lo que queréis vosotras es peor interesadas.



Por culpa de estas interesadas millones de remeros siguen haciendo trabajos que no les gustan en absoluto.
Cuando el dinero no entra por la puerta el amor se escapa por la ventana.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Últimas horas de libertad, chavales.
Sigo cumpliendo condena en la galera, todos los días tengo que ir a fichar 8 o 9 horas....y estoy hasta las pelotas.
Cuando salga a las 23 no habrá NADA para mí, miraré la bandeja del whatsapp y estará vacía, salvo algún mensaje de mis padres.
Pondré una peli del netflix en lo que me entra el sueño.
Y al día siguiente otra vez lo mismo.


----------



## Raizor (10 Jun 2022)

Vamos remeros! Upeando el hilo, que no decaiga joder!!


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Seguid remando, cabrones.
A este ritmo, del sueldo os quedará la mitad por los desplazamientos a la galera.
Alguno se sorprende de que no encuentren camareros por un cuenco de arroz?


----------



## Murray's (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Últimas horas de libertad, chavales.
> Sigo cumpliendo condena en la galera, todos los días tengo que ir a fichar 8 o 9 horas....y estoy hasta las pelotas.
> Cuando salga a las 23 no habrá NADA para mí, miraré la bandeja del whatsapp y estará vacía, salvo algún mensaje de mis padres.
> Pondré una peli del netflix en lo que me entra el sueño.
> Y al día siguiente otra vez lo mismo.




Mira el lado.positivo tu aún curras 8 horitas y para casa.

Se de gente echando10 y 14 h por 800€ o 1000€ como mucho


----------



## Murray's (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por culpa de estas interesadas millones de remeros siguen haciendo trabajos que no les gustan en absoluto.
> Cuando el dinero no entra por la puerta el amor se escapa por la ventana.




La mayoría de tias dejan por eso porque se te acaba el contrato o no encuentras curro, el 80% de ellas no saldria con un parado.

Pero remar y no catar chochito también es triste.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero remar y no catar chochito también es triste.



Es un incentivo para remar desde tiempos inmemoriales.
Si no hay mujer con la que jiijajear, hacer escapadas y echar buenos polvos el remo se hace más amargo aún.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Jun 2022)

La izquierda era proletaria e internacionalista

Ahora es cantonalista abortiva esclavista gay y nada más


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La izquierda era proletaria e internacionalista
> 
> Ahora es cantonalista abortiva esclavista gay y nada más


----------



## Stock Option (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seguid remando, cabrones.
> A este ritmo, del sueldo os quedará la mitad por los desplazamientos a la galera.
> Alguno se sorprende de que no encuentren camareros por un cuenco de arroz?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085209



Me ha devolvido Hacienda. He guardado la pasta para echarle pisto al carromato que calculo me alcanzará para algo más de tres llenados y la mitad de la pasta regresa a Hacienda.

Es el socialismo, AMIGOS.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jun 2022)

Remad cabrones.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085304



rema, rema mas joder aumenta la productividad de la empresa t vigilo con el remero de mierda q tengo colocado a tal efecto para k haga presion, yo d vacaciones en tailandia jajaja muyy bien todo estoy estupendamente k reme otro jajajajajajaja siii tengo remeritos sin parar haciendo dinerito para mi pero el ojo del amo engorda el caballo ya mismo me doy 1 vuelta y ya me voy otra evz k tengo viajecito a costa rica jajajja


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si sales con paga ya merece la pena
> 
> Entre ser casapapi/nini/vago/no remero pobre y que te mantenga el Estado en chirona no debe haber notable diferencia y con opción a vis a vis con presas que ya les da igual todo y les encanta follar.



a saber como serán esas presas para estar ahí...miedo me da imaginarlo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seguid remando, cabrones.
> A este ritmo, del sueldo os quedará la mitad por los desplazamientos a la galera.
> Alguno se sorprende de que no encuentren camareros por un cuenco de arroz?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085209



Jajajajjajajjajajaj
Que hijosdeputa sois, pobre Fargo


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí: una chortina dieciochoañera que me devuelva las ganas de vivir.
> Cuanta puta y yo tan viejo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080193



las ganas de joderte la cabeza mas de lo que la tienes mas bien

son un arma de doble filo las chortis,toas pa ti


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si, ya estoy harta,, no quiero coger mas el autobús, que tenga coche es lo minimo que se puede pedir. Minuto 2'30



lo mínimo es que si quieres coche lo tengas tu


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Acabo de estar con mi familia normie. Todos fundivagos de la nómina gorda, con apartamento vacacional y seguro médico privado paradójicamente, a costa del contribuyente. Pues tengo primos de nuestra edad, bueno más jóvenes que vosotros porque algunos aquí peinais canas. Y son tan felices, les va tan bien, ganan tanta pasta, con sus parejas estables. Cómo coño somos tan desgraciaos? Que hemos hecho tan mal en la vida? Son jóvenes pero en su vida no hay rastro de penurias, pisos patera, carrusel o soledad, casapapismo ni paro, ni fracasos, nada, todo sobre ruedas como un anuncio de compresas. Igual vemos las cosas tan mal porque somos unos desgraciaos pero somos nosotros la excepción o, sencillamente, sois asperger como poco, de ahi para arriba, algunos rozan la esquizofrenia en este foro



prefiero estar en mi casa tranquilo foreando y con mis pajas a aguantar a nadie


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Zumo de dinosaurio dijo:


> Trabajas como operario de fábrica. Ya me conozco yo esa historia. Ellas cobrando lo mismo, pero haciendo las tareas más blandas y a menor ritmo. Total, para sacar el trabajo duro adelante ya estamos los hombres.



yo estuve unos meses,empezé con el trabajo duro y no pude,me pasaron con 2 chavalas a mover cajitas

una gorda novia de un pollatatuada de ahí y otra bollera que no se callaba y no paraba de tirarle los trastos a la otra

y yo ahí escuchando flipando con la loca esa y todo eso por 5€ de mierda

por 5€ xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

ya me pueden pagar 50€ la hora para salir de mi casa y tener que esforzarme fisicamente y encima aguantar locos


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo estuve unos meses,empezé con el trabajo duro y no pude,me pasaron con 2 chavalas a mover cajitas
> 
> una gorda novia de un pollatatuada de ahí y otra bollera que no se callaba y no paraba de tirarle los trastos a la otra
> 
> ...



Pues te comerá el hambre gilipollas


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues te comerá el hambre gilipollas



tu seguro que eres una de esas

prefiero ser un muerto de hambre a acabar reventao fisicamente y de la cabeza por un cuenco,gracias

la salud es lo 1º


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tu seguro que eres una de esas
> 
> prefiero ser un muerto de hambre a acabar reventao fisicamente y de la cabeza por un cuenco,gracias
> 
> la salud es lo 1º



tienes que llorar y arrastrarte x el cuenco acuerdate lo k t digo, y ya viejo


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tienes que llorar y arrastrarte x el cuenco acuerdate lo k t digo, y ya viejo



antes tiro de ayudas sociales que comer mierda que no está pagada


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> antes tiro de ayudas sociales que comer mierda que no está pagada



es que no va a haber paguitas, se acabará la pasta


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> es que no va a haber paguitas, se acabará la pasta



si no hay paguitas ya pueden rezar los que tengan patrimonio,porque a los pobres no tienen nada que quitarnos


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es un incentivo para remar desde tiempos inmemoriales.
> Si no hay mujer con la que jiijajear, hacer escapadas y echar buenos polvos el remo se hace más amargo aún.



enciima lo que quieren es que remes para ellas de por vida 

hipotecándote o haciéndoles hijos

sabiendo que a los 25-30 se van a tomar por culo

jejejejeje menuda broma de mal gusto


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Jun 2022)

¡Ya es fin de semana! A ver a quién me encuentro para echar una cerve


----------



## Gusman (10 Jun 2022)

Llevo remando 14 dias sin descanso, solo pars dormir y me quedan 4 todavia. Que opinais?


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Llevo remando 14 dias sin descanso, solo pars dormir y me quedan 4 todavia. Que opinais?



Que ya puedes cobrar bien las extra


----------



## Gusman (10 Jun 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Me acaban de quitar el régimen de teleremo al 100%. Ni borracho vuelvo al estercolero madrileño a regalar medio sueldo al cucaracho de turno. Yo resisto en la sagra haciendo lonchafinismo extremo y los jueves me tocará pringar tremendas horas de transporte para seguir haciendo exactamente lo mismo que hacía en mi doritocueva solo que embozalado en un cubículo infectus, con un equipo informático infectus y rodeado de zombies. No podré consultar ni el puto teléfono, goder. A ver si por lo menos hay alguna hembra que merezca la pena conocer, cagonmiputabida.



Estas despierto, amigo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que ya puedes cobrar bien las extra



500 euros extra para 18 dias.... incluyendo dietas para comidas.


----------



## Murray's (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo estuve unos meses,empezé con el trabajo duro y no pude,me pasaron con 2 chavalas a mover cajitas
> 
> una gorda novia de un pollatatuada de ahí y otra bollera que no se callaba y no paraba de tirarle los trastos a la otra
> 
> ...




Yo lo que no aguanto es obedecer órdenes, ya no es SOLO la mierdas que pagan, es obedecer ordenes a gentuza, en ambientes de trabajo sórdidos, viciados y enrarecidos como la mayoría de empresas españolas y esa sensación de que te están controlando ..no puedo eh y si encima no me ponen en mi vida una chortina de 25 para relajarme y desfogarme del curro pues que reme el tato asi de claro lo digo


----------



## Murray's (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues te comerá el hambre gilipollas




De hambre,en,España no te mueres.


----------



## Murray's (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a saber como serán esas presas para estar ahí...miedo me da imaginarlo




Un amigo conoció a una presa mientras estaba de permiso penitenciario la chica, según él los polvos más salvajes que le haya metido una mujer, ahora bien era tirando a feucha politatuada y muy morena asi como medio andaluza agitanada

Son mujeres igual que necesitan follar


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo lo que no aguanto es obedecer órdenes, ya no es SOLO la mierdas que pagan, es obedecer ordenes a gentuza, en ambientes de trabajo sórdidos, viciados y enrarecidos como la mayoría de empresas españolas y esa sensación de que te están controlando ..no puedo eh y si encima no me ponen en mi vida una chortina de 25 para relajarme y desfogarme del curro pues que reme el tato asi de claro lo digo



pues es la mierda que hay,por eso triunfa tanto el casapapismo xd

lo otro compensa 0


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Un amigo conoció a una presa mientras estaba de permiso penitenciario la chica, según él los polvos más salvajes que le haya metido una mujer, ahora bien era tirando a feucha politatuada y muy morena asi como medio andaluza agitanada
> 
> Son mujeres igual que necesitan follar



a eso voy,por mucho folle debe dar miedo tener contacto con ellas,además no se cuidan como una puta o chorti y luego a saber si te contagian algo xd


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De hambre,en,España no te mueres.



esta es que es retrasada


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo lo que no aguanto es obedecer órdenes, ya no es SOLO la mierdas que pagan, es obedecer ordenes a gentuza, en ambientes de trabajo sórdidos, viciados y enrarecidos como la mayoría de empresas españolas y esa sensación de que te están controlando ..no puedo eh y si encima no me ponen en mi vida una chortina de 25 para relajarme y desfogarme del curro pues que reme el tato asi de claro lo digo



y por eso triunfan tanto les putes

porque curros de mierda por un cuenco al mes que no te da para nada,pues para putes...

pero claro remar toda la vida ni de coña,eso de joven que tienes energia,luego ya


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> De hambre,en,España no te mueres.



eso ya lo veremos cuando reviente el sistema de pagitas y no paren de entrar por tierra mar y aire


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues es la mierda que hay,por eso triunfa tanto el casapapismo xd
> 
> lo otro compensa 0



menudo parasito pobres padres


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> menudo parasito pobres padres



me conformo con lo justo,no ves que no soy una mujer ¿?


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> me conformo con lo justo,no ves que no soy una mujer ¿?



engendro del demonio el macho siempre ha remado para ganarse el beneplácito de la hembra, es su naturaleza y como mas felices y realizados se sienten, cuando ven a su hembra contenta y orgullosa , dilapidando el fruto de su trabajo y a cambio compensándole y cuidandole para que este contento, es su naturaleza entiendes. Pasa en los delfines, pasa en los homínidos, un macho que se sale de su meta vital es un derroido y un desgraciado. Al hombre no le hace feliz ganar dinero para si mismo, lo hace para lucir orgulloso y contentar a la hembra, es SU NATURALEZA, por eso no son felices sin eso. el macho que no puede complacer a la hembra MUERE y NO SE REPRODUCE ninguna hembra se REGALA. Muchos compiten entre si a vida o muerte, es como más felices son, es su biología, su temperamento. La hembra motiva al macho a remar mas, y con más ánimo. Pero tu has visto algun remero con esposa que esté amargado? yo no, los amargados son los tipicos solterones derroidos y borrachos, que les pesa el remo y la vida y piden la muerte. Si la esposa ''se estropea'' entonces tienen otras motivaciones como los hijos o como minimo una compañera con confianza a su lado. Recordar un sabio consejo: la mala compañia es mejor que la soledad


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> engendro del demonio el macho siempre ha remado para ganarse el beneplácito de la hembra, es su naturaleza y como mas felices y realizados se sienten, cuando ven a su hembra contenta y orgullosa , dilapidando el fruto de su trabajo y a cambio compensándole y cuidandole para que este contento, es su naturaleza entiendes. Pasa en los delfines, pasa en los homínidos, un macho que se sale de su meta vital es un derroido y un desgraciado. Al hombre no le hace feliz ganar dinero para si mismo, lo hace para lucir orgulloso y contentar a la hembra, es SU NATURALEZA, por eso no son felices sin eso. el macho que no puede complacer a la hembra MUERE y NO SE REPRODUCE ninguna hembra se REGALA. Muchos compiten entre si a vida o muerte, es como más felices son, es su biología, su temperamento. La hembra motiva al macho a remar mas, y con más ánimo



pero yo no quiero estar con ninguna hembra,ni aguantaros ni remar ni competir con nadie,yo quiero una vida tranquila

la auténtica saluc


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero yo no quiero estar con ninguna hembra,ni aguantaros ni remar ni competir con nadie,yo quiero una vida tranquila
> 
> la auténtica saluc



los inmigrantes se juegan la vida en la patera para venir a remar porque aun no han perdido su NATURALEZA y saben que eso NO ES VIDA


----------



## XRL (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> los inmigrantes se juegan la vida en la patera para venir a remar porque aun no han perdido su NATURALEZA y saben que eso NO ES VIDA



y qué ? lo que haga la gente con su vida me importa una mierda

es su vida no la mia


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Al macho lo que más le pone , su mayor afrodisíaco es que la hembra DILAPIDE su dinero

No veis la cantidad de hilos de hombres diciendo que tienen dinero y no saben qué hacer con él en burbuja, ahí lo tienes

La hembra disfruta dilapidando y el macho disfruta con la hembra , a más contenta la hembra más disfrute, redunda en el bienestar del macho

Mientras más locos los gastos mejor más le gusta


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Os cuento por qué a los hombres les gustan más las putas que las mujeres modernas

La puta dilapida la pasta con descaro, cosa que les gusta muchísimo, y la mujer moderna no solo no dilapida su dinero sino que encima aporta, los gastos son separados, el macho no se siente realizado


----------



## Murray's (10 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al macho lo que más le pone , su mayor afrodisíaco es que la hembra DILAPIDE su dinero
> 
> No veis la cantidad de hilos de hombres diciendo que tienen dinero y no saben qué hacer con él en burbuja, ahí lo tienes
> 
> ...




Es que el sexo nubla la vista

El sexo mueve montañas

Ni os imaginais la de decisiones poco o nada premeditadas que comete el hombre solo por asegurarse sexo y agradar a la hembra


----------



## hartman (10 Jun 2022)

trabajo de mozo de almacen llevo 6 meses y estoy hasta los cojones me veo descargando solo cajas de kilos y kilos de ropa solo con escalera.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)

Y además hay una cara B. No solo el macho no disfruta remando para si mismo, es que la hembra tampoco, la hembra se siente mucho más satisfecha si los recursos provienen del macho, y no disfruta dilapidando su propio dinero, encima se pone testosteronizada y se siente desprotegida por lo que la neurosis del feminismo, ansiolíticos y gatos aparece.


----------



## silenus (10 Jun 2022)

Telefónica ofrecerá la semana laboral de 4 días a todos sus trabajadores


A los que se acojan se les reducirá el salario en una cantidad equivalente a la reducción de jornada, pero Telefónica asumirá el 20%.




www.libremercado.com





_*A los que se acojan se les reducirá el salario* en una cantidad equivalente a la reducción de jornada, pero Telefónica asumirá el 20%._


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## XRL (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y además hay una cara B. No solo el macho no disfruta remando para si mismo, es que la hembra tampoco, la hembra se siente mucho más satisfecha si los recursos provienen del macho, y no disfruta dilapidando su propio dinero, encima se pone testosteronizada y se siente desprotegida por lo que la neurosis del feminismo, ansiolíticos y gatos aparece.



lo suyo es que provean los padres con su patrimonio y que no moleste al hombre aparte de para follar

lo entiendes ya?


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> lo suyo es que provean los padres con su patrimonio y que no moleste al hombre aparte de para follar
> 
> lo entiendes ya?



si, claro, por eso este pais quedará sepultado en inmigrantes y vosotros os suicidaréis en masa pidiendo la maquinita o la inyeccion de eutanasia : )


----------



## XRL (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si, claro, por eso este pais quedará sepultado en inmigrantes y vosotros os suicidaréis en masa pidiendo la maquinita o la inyeccion de eutanasia : )



nosotros tenemos porno y putes,sexo que es lo que buscamos

cualquier pancha colombiana tremenda folla por 30€ xD

y cualquiera que tenga algo de dinero se pone en apps saliendo en restaurantes de pasta y ya tiene tias detrás de todos los colores

pobrecita


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Este hilo se levanta fácil, amigo opositor


Remeritos? Como lo lleváis?


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

mire yo no tengo la culpa de que ese señor con discpacidad intelectual venga aqui a contarnos sus hábitos sexuales, oiga señor mi tema estaba directamente relacionado con el tema que nos ocupa.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Esto es como vegeta entrenando, tienes que estudiar para llegar a ser ssj funcivago nivel 3.

Los remeros son yamcha, cataron toto de Bulma, pero la chorba se fue con el posicionadito (principe de lo ssj)


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al macho lo que más le pone , su mayor afrodisíaco es que la hembra DILAPIDE su dinero



Estás más perdida que un pulpo en un garaje.


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La empresa privada no siente pena por nadie, tienden a abusar del buenazo que se queda a hacer horas extras y hace el trabajo de dos personas.
> Esto lo he visto yo en mi trabajo, incluyendo los comentarios por detrás partiéndose de risa con otros jefecillos del pobre diablo que dice a todo que sí.



Esa película es buenísima


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Cipoteca a 30 años ON
SUV a 5 años ON
Viaje a Camboya financiado ON
Viaje a Tailandia financiado ON
Viaje a Vietnam financiado ON
Viaje a Londres financiado ON
Viaje a París financiado ON
Móvil financiado ON
Nintendo Switch para las larvas financiado ON
Televisión de 75 pulgadas financiada ON
Termo nuevo financiado ON


----------



## Cepa Zombie (11 Jun 2022)

Cuando eres consciente de la vida de esclavo que nos han inculcado, el germen del remero que suelta el remo y le mete por el culo el látigo al cipayo para saltar por la borda, e irse nadando; se convierte en una astilla imposible de eliminar.

El consumismo deja de funcionar como anestésico, y las drogas tampoco son una solución, porque el lunes llega irremediablemente para ponerte en tu puto sitio, más cruelmente si cabe.

Comienza pues, el cerebro del remero a funcionar: "Y si...? No... no tengo pasta para eso. Y si...? Bueno, pero eso tampoco es lo que quiero..."
Sólo la convicción y el trabajo durante años en un proyecto viable te curtirá las pelotas y la confianza para levantarte de tu puto asiento y zumbarle por el remo a tu puto jefe parasito de mierda y buscarte un despido improcedente, y así empezar tu proyecto con los 4 duros que has proyectado.

Aún no....pero pronto, burbujos...escribiré cuando llegue a tierra.


----------



## Murray's (11 Jun 2022)

Amanece nuevo dia para algunos remeros, supermercados, restaurantes, hoteles, bares, establecimientos, muchos ya habrán levantado la persiana y tomado posiciones en sus galeras, algunos de de estos remarán hoy a casi 50° de temperatura sudarán la gota gorda, para ganar 50€ de los cuales la hiperinflación se comerá el 100%

Y sin follar


----------



## Gusman (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Amanece nuevo dia para algunos remeros, supermercados, restaurantes, hoteles, bares, establecimientos, muchos ya habrán levantado la persiana y tomado posiciones en sus galeras, algunos de de estos remarán hoy a casi 50° de temperatura sudarán la gota gorda, para ganar 50€ de los cuales la hiperinflación se comerá el 100%
> 
> Y sin follar



Y algubnos por menos de 50€


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estás más perdida que un pulpo en un garaje.



El que está perdido en la vida es usted, está derroido porque se aferra a su dinero, en vez de buscar una señora que lo administre. Eso es así de toda la vida. El agarrado nunca será feliz, da y recibirás, es la ley de la abundancia


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El que está perdido en la vida es usted, está derroido porque se aferra a su dinero, en vez de buscar una señora que lo administre. Eso es así de toda la vida. El agarrado nunca será feliz, da y recibirás, es la ley de la abundancia



Me aferro a la libertad, y lo único que te da libertad es tener dinero en la cuenta.
Muchos hombres ya la han jodido firmando hipotecas o teniendo hijos con la mujer equivocada y ahora remarán hasta su último día en trabajos repetitivos que odian.
De lo que me he dado cuenta es que ninguna mujer merece que me endeude, me quede sin ahorros y me pase toda la vida remando esclavizado por ella, así de claro.
Si quiere follar con un "agarrado" bien, si no le vale que le financie otro panoli.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Otra cosa que desgasta al remero nuncafollista es ver a las chortinas compañeras chorreando con los alfas de turno mientras a ti solo te dan un trato cordial con nula atracción por su parte.
El trabajo se convierte así en una tortura psicológica solo apta para tipos duros.
Para ti no hay besitos, tensión sexual, invitaciones a quedadas de dos, abracitos y conversaciones picantes.
Todo eso te va quemando.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Sin una de estas loquita por ti, para que queréis el dinero de las jornadas extenuantes de remo?
Dicho de otra forma, para qué cojones rema el que no tiene mujer ni hijos?
Los que habláis de putas, pocos rolletes habréis tenido.
Con ESTA mandándote mensajitos por whatsapp "a ver cuando repetimos la quedada, tengo ganas de que me pongas otra vez en mi lugar jijiji" te sientes VIVO.
Sin esto estamos muertos y enterrados, vagamos por ahí como almas errantes.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Vividores ociosos mientras otros estamos remando de sol a sol, haciendo lo que nosotros solo podemos fantasear:


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

__





- - EL DUELO DEFINITIVO: PLACITA VS PAGUITA


DE QUÉ LADO ESTÁS Cuál es la mejor salida laboral en españa? Autolesionarse para conseguir pagita o placita




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> 500 euros extra para 18 dias.... incluyendo dietas para comidas.



No te merece la pena


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Rara vez lo merece.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086732



Hay veces que no viene mal, pero vamos, no soy muy fan de hacer extras


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay veces que no viene mal, pero vamos, no soy muy fan de hacer extras



Yo llevo 2 meses negándome a hacer ni una, si me echan por ello me hacen un favor.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo llevo 2 meses negándome a hacer ni una, si me echan por ello me hacen un favor.



A mí me las pagan muy bien, pero desde que salí del bar intento tener un respeto por mi tiempo libre


----------



## Murray's (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin una de estas loquita por ti, para que queréis el dinero de las jornadas extenuantes de remo?
> Dicho de otra forma, para qué cojones rema el que no tiene mujer ni hijos?
> Los que habláis de putas, pocos rolletes habréis tenido.
> Con ESTA mandándote mensajitos por whatsapp "a ver cuando repetimos la quedada, tengo ganas de que me pongas otra vez en mi lugar jijiji" te sientes VIVO.
> ...




Esa no tendrá ni 18 no?

A mi ahora con una de 30 me sobra.


----------



## Gusman (11 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te merece la pena



Lo se. Pierdo pasta....


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Esa no tendrá ni 18 no?
> 
> A mi ahora con una de 30 me sobra.



No es el mismo juego, ni siquiera es el mismo deporte.
Las chortinas tienen algo que no tienen las treintañeras y cuarentonas.
Algo dentro de ti se despierta cuando tienes una jamelga joven detrás cachonda perdida.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Esa no tendrá ni 18 no?
> 
> A mi ahora con una de 30 me sobra.



Este es tonto, que se mire al espejo


----------



## Murray's (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es el mismo juego, ni siquiera es el mismo deporte.
> Las chortinas tienen algo que no tienen las treintañeras y cuarentonas.
> Algo dentro de ti se despierta algo dentro de ti cuando tienes una jamelga joven detrás.
> No sé explicarlo.




Lo sé, yo he tenido novietas y rollos de 18 /19 años pero claro cuando yo tenia 20 y tantos años.

Ahora la edad que tengo ninguna de 18 años se fijaria en mi por eso lo decia

De todas maneras yo te hablo de hace años ahora las chortinas se han putificado más no esperes carne fresca y fidelidad si te ligas una.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo sé, yo he tenido novietas y rollos de 18 /19 años pero claro cuando yo tenia 20 y tantos años.
> 
> Ahora la edad que tengo ninguna de 18 años se fijaria en mi por eso lo decia
> 
> De todas maneras yo te hablo de hace años ahora las chortinas se han putificado más no esperes carne fresca y fidelidad si te ligas una.



Son más putas que las gallinas jajajajajja


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Pero vamos que el degenerao este no se queda atrás


----------



## amanciortera (11 Jun 2022)

PACOPALOTES AL IGNORE POR CONTAMINAR EL HILO COHONES


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Este es tonto, que se mire al espejo



Igual que a ti te gustan los macarras y los tíos con pasta a nosotros nos gustan las jovencitas, aunque no tengan un euro y sean tímidas.
Es ley de vida y nuestro instinto siempre estará ahí.
Dos palabras: juventud y fertilidad.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual que a ti te gustan los macarras y los tíos con pasta a nosotros nos gustan las jovencitas, aunque no tengan un euro y sean tímidas.
> Es ley de vida y nuestro instinto siempre estará ahí.
> Dos palabras: juventud y fertilidad.



no me causa ninguna envidia, porque yo tambien he tenido esa edad y se perfectamente lo que son los tios, y lo llevan siendo desde hace bastantes años. Una chortina tampoco tiene nada que hacer, la usan y adios

Pero vamos, lo mio ha sido una situación especial de derroición, en circunstancias normales tendría machos de sobra


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

hay machos, muchos machos para las que sean espabiladas, muchísima derroición y soledad

Dejad que los hombres se lleven los palos y el remo, quememos sus billetes, es ley de vida


----------



## Murray's (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual que a ti te gustan los macarras y los tíos con pasta a nosotros nos gustan las jovencitas, aunque no tengan un euro y sean tímidas.
> Es ley de vida y nuestro instinto siempre estará ahí.
> Dos palabras: juventud y fertilidad.




Por norma general a los hombres nos gustan más jóvenes. Pero vivimos en el pais del nunca follismo ,hay veinteañeros que se tienen que ir con cuarentonas o señoras de +50 para poder follar y cuando no irse de putas o panchas gordas eso seria impensable en un pais saludable los tios de 20 ligarian fácil con las de 18/19

En España la mayoría de chavales ni fornan parejas ni follan... esto es un pais infernal


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por norma general a los hombres nos gustan más jóvenes. Pero vivimos en el pais del nunca follismo ,hay veinteañeros que se tienen que ir con cuarentonas o señoras de +50 para poder follar y cuando no irse de putas o panchas gordas eso seria impensable en un pais saludable los tios de 20 ligarian fácil con las de 18/19
> 
> En España la mayoría de chavales ni fornan parejas ni follan... esto es un pais infernal



ni las mujeres tampoco, salvo que se suban al carrusel y al wasteo, lo cual las hace infelices tambien por supuesto. Con excepciones, las mismas excepciones que los hombres que son sus novios


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no me causa ninguna envidia, porque yo tambien he tenido esa edad y se perfectamente lo que son los tios, y lo llevan siendo desde hace bastantes años. Una chortina tampoco tiene nada que hacer, la usan y adios



Igual te molesta más de lo que quieres admitir, lee otra vez tus últimos mensajes.
Querida, has perdido los papeles y es mi deber como OP advertirte sobre ello.
Hay muchos hombres, ya verás como algún nuncafollista tardío te tira los tejos.
No obstante, este es el país con más huelebragas y arrastrados por metro cuadrado del mundo.
Apróvechate de tu situación como propietaria de un chocho.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por norma general a los hombres nos gustan más jóvenes. Pero vivimos en el pais del nunca follismo ,hay veinteañeros que se tienen que ir con cuarentonas o señoras de +50 para poder follar y cuando no irse de putas o panchas gordas eso seria impensable en un pais saludable los tios de 20 ligarian fácil con las de 18/19



Yo no he querido bajar el listón, mejor una pajilla de vez en cuando que follar con una Charo del curro.
Las Charos me van detrás y son muy descaradas en sus intenciones, yo uso la argucia de decirles que no quedo con gente del trabajo, pero la realidad es que no quedo con ellas porque ya se les pasó el arroz.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

Y sigue subiendo, a algunos remeros que vivían lejos del curro ya no les compensa ir a remar.


----------



## tomac (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y sigue subiendo, a algunos remeros que vivían lejos del curro ya no les compensa ir a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087018




Seguirán remando como zombies con la mirada perdida en pleno atasco sin saber muy bien porque. Pero han nacido para eso y alguien tiene que mantener a funcivagos y langostas.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y sigue subiendo, a algunos remeros que vivían lejos del curro ya no les compensa ir a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087018



si reman, vaya si reman, que hay que pagar las vacaciones de la princesa jiji


----------



## Murray's (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y sigue subiendo, a algunos remeros que vivían lejos del curro ya no les compensa ir a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087018




Estos precios son más actuales


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Holaaa busco que tenga buena paga para gastar, altito y que sea mono, limpio que no sea putero ni tenga enfermedades si es extranjero rubito guiri mejor hasta 30 idealmente si tiene menos estupendo si tiene mas depende de lo gorda que sea la paga. Si tiene piso pagao y sin deudas mejor que temga coche ofrezco buena jaca y cariñosa con la ITV pasada sin enfermedades con ganas de pasarlo bien y que me lleve de viaje , a comprar y que coja las bolsas y pague y a comer a ponerme redonda jeje pero tambien se darle de comer sano si kiere jeje gracias


----------



## Fargo (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Holaaa busco que tenga buena paga para gastar, altito y que sea mono, limpio que no sea putero ni tenga enfermedades si es extranjero rubito guiri mejor hasta 30 idealmente si tiene menos estupendo si tiene mas depende de lo gorda que sea la paga. Si tiene piso pagao y sin deudas mejor


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087046



me tengo que espabilar que los gatos y los ansioliticos acechan y no voy a ser yo la tonta que se quede sin novio y sin paga remando hasta los 67 por un cuenco de arroz si hombre los huevos las hay mas feas y mas viejas disfrutando de la vida

Aqui tonto el ultimo vaya


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087046



Que monos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Son más putas que las gallinas jajajajajja



Eso todas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual que a ti te gustan los macarras y los tíos con pasta a nosotros nos gustan las jovencitas, aunque no tengan un euro y sean tímidas.
> Es ley de vida y nuestro instinto siempre estará ahí.
> Dos palabras: juventud y fertilidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086942



Es que a un hombre le importa una mierda el dinero que tenga ella.

Lo que ellas no entienden o se hacen las tontas es que su valor está en su juventud. Pasada esa etapa son invisibles y no tienen nada que pueda atraer a un hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no me causa ninguna envidia, porque yo tambien he tenido esa edad y se perfectamente lo que son los tios, y lo llevan siendo desde hace bastantes años. Una chortina tampoco tiene nada que hacer, la usan y adios
> 
> Pero vamos, lo mio ha sido una situación especial de derroición, en circunstancias normales tendría machos de sobra



De ahí lo de elegir bien y no saltar de polla en polla de malote.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

Se va a liar una buena, los rojos están preocupados por los que se jubilan ahora, pero hay un gigantesco número de remeros treintañeros que llevamos comiendo la peor mierda desde los 20, siempre nos han tratado como basura, las mujeres de nuestro tiempo no sirven para formar familias, tenemos padres que no les molesta que vivamos con ellos y vemos que nuestro poder adquisitivo cada vez se reduce más, a pesar de pasarnos todo el día remando.
Dicho de otra forma:


----------



## Sr. Breve (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando salga a las 23 no habrá NADA para mí, miraré la bandeja del whatsapp y estará vacía, salvo algún mensaje de mis padres.
> Pondré una peli del netflix en lo que me entra el sueño.
> Y al día siguiente otra vez lo mismo.



Esa vida es calcada a los videos de Wojak


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Como vais remeritos? Ajjajaajjajajajajjajajajajajajaj


----------



## Sr. Breve (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Os cuento por qué a los hombres les gustan más las putas que las mujeres modernas
> 
> La puta dilapida la pasta con descaro, cosa que les gusta muchísimo, y la mujer moderna no solo no dilapida su dinero sino que encima aporta, los gastos son separados, el macho no se siente realizado



Ignore por subnormal a este troll

Deja de joder el hilo con tanto post de mierda


----------



## INE (12 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo no, tengo cash sano, con mi roñismo tengo para unos cuantos años, de hecho gastaría menos en el coche, que me jode reventar a kilómetros para currar y viviría mejor, ver pelis, deporte, jugar videojuegos molones, restaurar mi viejo Audi 80, contemplar a los demás viendo cómo desperdician su vida.
> 
> No tengo créditos, solo un crío.



El Audi 80 es un coche cojonudos, duro como pocos. Dale amor, se lo merece.


----------



## Murray's (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Holaaa busco que tenga buena paga para gastar, altito y que sea mono, limpio que no sea putero ni tenga enfermedades si es extranjero rubito guiri mejor hasta 30 idealmente si tiene menos estupendo si tiene mas depende de lo gorda que sea la paga. Si tiene piso pagao y sin deudas mejor que temga coche ofrezco buena jaca y cariñosa con la ITV pasada sin enfermedades con ganas de pasarlo bien y que me lleve de viaje , a comprar y que coja las bolsas y pague y a comer a ponerme redonda jeje pero tambien se darle de comer sano si kiere jeje gracias


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que ellas no entienden o se hacen las tontas es que su valor está en su juventud. Pasada esa etapa son invisibles y no tienen nada que pueda atraer a un hombre.



Lo mejor es cuando se ponen ropa de veinteañeras zorronas pero YA NO CUELA.
Toda diva que nos trató mal en el pasado y se cree que siempre estará buena recibirá su merecido con el tiempo.


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Jun 2022)

Yo sigo haciendo entrevistas y es todo una puta estafa. Llegado cierto nivel de experiencia en tu CV, te das cuenta de que en España ya sobras.

Hago entrevistas con gente que son jefes de calidad y veo que no tienen ni idea ni de calidad, ni de lo que hacen ni de lo que yo he hecho, y eso que lo dejo muy claro. Pero nadaz, se nota que lo pusieron ahí sin más y fuera. Y eso cuando me toca gente de m8 gremio, cuando me toca la charo de rrhh ya es tarea imposible.

Es normal que en España se vea a muchos es altos cargos punteros de temas de ciencia y tecnología opositando y sacandose plaza para un puesto sencillo en la administración. Aquí nadie te valora nada, aunque hayas sido jefe de calidad/producción/formulación en BASF durante 6 años que no te van a querer ni para servir cafés.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo mejor es cuando se ponen ropa de veinteañeras zorronas pero YA NO CUELA.
> Toda diva que nos trató mal en el pasado y se cree que siempre estará buena recibirá su merecido con el tiempo.



Vaya con el viejo verde


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo mejor es cuando se ponen ropa de veinteañeras zorronas pero YA NO CUELA.
> Toda diva que nos trató mal en el pasado y se cree que siempre estará buena recibirá su merecido con el tiempo.



Lo mejor es cuando te dicen " la cuenta a medias " y "nos vamos conociendo" pero YA NO CUELA.
Todo zarrapastroso que nos trató mal en el pasado y se cree que siempre podrá florear tendrá su merecido con el tiempo.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Conozco una viuda que apañó uno 10 años más joven o más, guapo, con dinero y bueno, que le arregló la vida. Señoras hay muchos hombres solos y derroidos por ahí, con posibles, que no os engañen, de picateclas para arriba SIEMPRE.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

*SI TE PONE HASTA CAMA PARA TRABAJAR

GUARRO ! QUE MAS QUIERES ?*


. "*A la niñera, depende de los meses. Más de 1.000.* 
Tiene cama en casa, claro",








Ana Pastor revela cuánto le pagan a su niñera


La periodista, pareja del también periodista Antonio García Ferreras, habló en 'El Hormiguero' de la polémica sobre su escasa conciliación familiar como consecuencia de la cobertura que han realizado de conflicto catalán.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

*<< A la niñera, de Ana Pastor y Ferreras (viene cobrando ..) depende de los meses. *
*Más de 1.000 €* >>








Ana Pastor revela cuánto le pagan a su niñera


La periodista, pareja del también periodista Antonio García Ferreras, habló en 'El Hormiguero' de la polémica sobre su escasa conciliación familiar como consecuencia de la cobertura que han realizado de conflicto catalán.




www.elespanol.com






*<< Tiene cama en casa . claro >>*







*CLARO *







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

(REFLEXION) ¿Como se puede considerar trabajo lo que hay ahora?


Antes en este foro había gente que sabía explicar muy bien el porqué. Está relacionado con el bajo valor añadido que aporta a la empresa el trabajador.:) Un tipo cualquiera con unos estudios superiores y que controla dos o tres idiomas, más variados cursos relacionados con su formación, según...




www.burbuja.info












El agotamiento del remero Parte II


SI TE PONE HASTA CAMA PARA TRABAJAR GUARRO ! QUE MAS QUIERES ? . "A la niñera, depende de los meses. Más de 1.000. Tiene cama en casa, claro", https://www.elespanol.com/corazon/famosos/20171108/ana-pastor-ninera/260474106_0.html




www.burbuja.info





*ESTO == > MAL*

INDIO COCALERO CON UNA CAMA GIGANTE PARA EL SOLO !!

CON TODOS LOS LUJO HASTA COLCHAS TIENE MADERAS PROHIBITIVAS .. MESILLA DE NOCHE Y OTROS EXCESOS 













*AHORA BIEN** ===> ARREGLADO
La primera noche de un presidente en el suelo




*​








La primera noche de un presidente en el suelo


Evo Morales reveló detalles sorprendentes tras salir del poder.




www.eltiempo.com




la imagen es tan sorprendente como simbólica. Un indígena en el suelo, junto a una improvisada carpa, de un cuarto como de cualquier casa campesina. Al fondo, en una mesita, una bota sin su par, cubierta de polvo, y la vieja máquina de coser que usaban las abuelas.* El hombre era, horas antes, el político más poderoso de su país.*


*La primera noche de un presidente en el suelo *

*EL UNIVERSO EN PERFECTO EQUILIBRO*

*EL REMERO A REMAR*
​


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

Hoy de 07 a 15 en la galera, mientras comía en casa he visto una peli nueva de Adam Sandler: *Diamantes en bruto.*
Lo mejor de la peli es el romance de Sandler con una chortina buenorra que está loquita por él.
Yo veía la película, agotado aùn por el madrugón y la paliza en la galera, y me preguntaba:
Qué se supone que estoy ganando yo con mi esfuerzo diario dedicado al remo?
Joder, si al menos ganara una buena pasta como Adam Sandler, pero no es el caso.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Jun 2022)

y eso que seguro no sabrás lo del expediente royuela, todos con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

El bono de alquiler joven en Catalunya: una yincana burocrática que no impulsará la emancipación


Catalunya ha sido la primera comunidad autónoma en abrir la convocatoria para las ayudas, que en las primeras 24 horas ya solicitaron 15.000 personas aunque sólo llegará a 10.000.




www.publico.es


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Remeritos, como vais!!!?


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

Con un trabajo-cuenco de arroz actual ya no puedes independizarte, salvo que te conviertas en un desgraciado que vive con el agua al cuello todos los meses.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 07 a 15, mientras almorzaba en casa he visto una peli de Adam Sandler: *Diamantes en bruto.*
> Lo mejor de la peli es el romance de Sandler con una chortina buenorra que está loquita por él.
> Yo veía la película, agotado aùn por el madrugón y la paliza en la galera, y me preguntaba:
> *Qué se supone que estoy ganando yo con mi esfuerzo diario dedicado al remo?*



Euros que se devaluarán con la inflacción.
Es mejor no pensarlo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Euros que se devaluarán con la inflacción.
> Es mejor no pensarlo



VROOOOTAL


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Remeritos, como vais!!!?



Recuperándome aún del madrugón y la paliza en la galera, cobré una miseria por hora y cuando volví no había nadie esperándome en casa pero estoy bien.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (12 Jun 2022)

Hasta que no te hagan pagar el remo es que no has tocado fondo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

Hice DAM (DESARROLLO DE APLICACIONES MULTIPLATAFORMA), aunque por ahora no curro de ello -

*Curro en un super de una conocida cadena de RETAIL que se ha vuelto lo más ratero, miserable y sinvergüenza y que cada día dan ganas de escupirles a los altos jerarcas en la cara, aunque me tomo el curro con más calma, tranquilidad y reduciendo la intensidad de mi trabajo sin partirme el lomo y pensando de que manera podría obtener el despido disciplinario sin demasiado escándalo  *

He echo cursos por mi cuenta, trabajos personales de desarrollo, tengo buena disposición para aprender y aprendo rápido. Soy Javero y Linuxero.

Estoy haciendo un entorno web bastante chulo y personalizable para mostrar de manera eficiente y elegante mis trabajos de desarrollador. También hice un curso de la certificación LPIC-1 del instituto de LINUX o no se que polladas y tengo un código para hacer uno de los examenes oficiales (caduca en octubre). Y en septiembre haré el curso de LPIC-2 de LINUXERO.

Pero estoy vago y desmotivado, supongo que es también este puto calor y el cansancio de la galera.

La programación y el desarrollo me gusta, pero que alguien me de una ostia por favor.... para ponerme las pilas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuperándome aún del madrugón y la paliza en la galera, cobré una miseria por hora y cuando volví no había nadie esperándome en casa pero estoy bien.



Estas peor que muerto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hice DAM (DESARROLLO DE APLICACIONES MULTIPLATAFORMA), aunque por ahora no curro de ello -
> 
> *Curro en un super de una conocida cadena de RETAIL que se ha vuelto lo más ratero, miserable y sinvergüenza y que cada día dan ganas de escupirles a los altos jerarcas en la cara, aunque me tomo el curro con más calma, tranquilidad y reduciendo la intensidad de mi trabajo sin partirme el lomo y pensando de que manera podría obtener el despido disciplinario sin demasiado escándalo *
> 
> ...



No chorti premium, NO REMO.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No chorti premium, NO REMO.



¿Que diablos significa eso?


----------



## chocalandro (12 Jun 2022)

Estoy hasta la polla del curro pensar que mañana tengo que ir a remar por el SMI estando de 9 a 18 + desplazamiento de ida y vuelta aguantando a gente de cara al publico y teniendo material de la empresa en casa me desmotiva.
Me hacen "fijo" en agosto y estoy pensando en mandarlos a tomar por culo, la putada es que no tendría derecho a paro al irme yo...
¿Algún consejo o manera de obtener un despido disciplinario?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Que diablos significa eso?



No, sartencita de buenos pieses, recibiéndote al llegar a casa con la comida preparada y la casa recogida, NO TRABAJO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Estoy hasta la polla del curro pensar que mañana tengo que ir a remar por el SMI estando de 9 a 18 + desplazamiento de ida y vuelta aguantando a gente de cara al publico y teniendo material de la empresa en casa me desmotiva.
> Me hacen "fijo" en agosto y estoy pensando en mandarlos a tomar por culo, la putada es que no tendría derecho a paro al irme yo...
> ¿Algún consejo o manera de obtener un despido disciplinario?



Exacto '''''''fijo'''''''''


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hasta que no te hagan pagar el remo es que no has tocado fondo.



Estamos en ello. Con el precio de todo ahora mismo lo raro es que la mitad de España no esté en negativo a final de mes y esté quemando las calles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Estoy hasta la polla del curro pensar que mañana tengo que ir a remar por el SMI estando de 9 a 18 + desplazamiento de ida y vuelta aguantando a gente de cara al publico y teniendo material de la empresa en casa me desmotiva.
> Me hacen "fijo" en agosto y estoy pensando en mandarlos a tomar por culo, la putada es que no tendría derecho a paro al irme yo...
> ¿Algún consejo o manera de obtener un despido disciplinario?



Y aunque no cobres el SMI. Yo llevo ya 24 años trabajando, levantándome a las 6 de la mañana, coche para arriba y para abajo y aguantando a gilipollas a todas horas. Basta ya.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuperándome aún del madrugón y la paliza en la galera, cobré una miseria por hora y cuando volví no había nadie esperándome en casa pero estoy bien.



Jajajajajaj cómo disfruto


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Hasta que no te hagan pagar el remo es que no has tocado fondo.



Hay muchos muchos que pagan su remo creeme. En mi sector es muy normal que el que quiera un remo primero pase años de remo gratis por la experiencia, es decir, ellos pagan su ZULO y sus gastos y reman gratis por poner cosas en el currículum


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hice DAM (DESARROLLO DE APLICACIONES MULTIPLATAFORMA), aunque por ahora no curro de ello -
> 
> *Curro en un super de una conocida cadena de RETAIL que se ha vuelto lo más ratero, miserable y sinvergüenza y que cada día dan ganas de escupirles a los altos jerarcas en la cara, aunque me tomo el curro con más calma, tranquilidad y reduciendo la intensidad de mi trabajo sin partirme el lomo y pensando de que manera podría obtener el despido disciplinario sin demasiado escándalo *
> 
> ...



Así que eres PICATECLAS. Cuánto cobras?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Así que eres PICATECLAS. Cuánto cobras?



Por ahora nada... remo en un super, en cuanto tenga listo mi portafolios de trabajos to guapo y to chulo y código subido a github y todas esas mariconadas que deben hacer los picateclas hoy en día para que se les tome un poco en serio me abriré un linkedin e infojobs y que sea lo que diós quiera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

Y encima los de la radio diciendo que se van de vacaciones a la otra punta del mundo y que no vuelven hasta principios de Agosto.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Bueno eso era así hasta que me planté y decidí que ni quería ni podía permitirme más años tirados a la basura. Y tome una decisión: ir a por la PLACITA


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Por ahora nada... remo en un super, en cuanto tenga listo mi portafolios de trabajos to guapo y to chulo y código subido a github y todas esas mariconadas que deben hacer los picateclas hoy en día para que se les tome un poco en serio me abriré un linkedin e infojobs y que sea lo que diós quiera.



Eres carne de placita lo sabes no.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

* 
BIDEN QUIERE REMAR CON VOSOTROS

*


​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno eso era así hasta que me planté y decidí que ni quería ni podía permitirme más años tirados a la basura. Y tome una decisión: ir a por la PLACITA



En España ES la única opción a largo plazo si no quieres estar con la soga en el cuello toda la vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En España ES la única opción a largo plazo si no quieres estar con la soga en el cuello toda la vida.



En la pública también se rema, pero eso sí se respeta a rajatabla el convenio. Sobretodo las excedencias que si estás hasta los huevos del remo dices ahí te quedas y ya vuelves cuando estés más despejado. Un casapapy puede permitirselo, lo que pasa es que luego tienes deudas que te amarran. Aunque sea un triste alquiler, hay que pagarlo mes a mes y ya te obliga a remar pq si lo dejas otra vez a buscar piso y es un follon. Está todo pensado para q no puedes parar de remar JAMAS. Lo suyo es amarrar un buen picateclas o hempresario que arrime el hombro, yo lo veo así. Es más estoy por invertir mi cuenco de arroz en mi imagen, que es mi mayor capital, para amarrar a un hombre, quitarme las arañitas vasculares y quizás un poco de ácido hialurónico en los labios como las famosas. Y unas mechitas. No sé ya veré si me queda algo del cuenco para himbertir en esto pero vamos lo suyo es que lo pague el HOMBRE


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

NO CHORTINA, NO REMO, 

QUE PARTE NO ENTENDÉIS?


----------



## vanderwilde (12 Jun 2022)

Aplíquese esto:


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Aplíquese esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088055



Dejemos que los hombres se lleven los palos y el remo, respetemos el orden natural de las cosas. Ojalá pueda yo amarrar un hombre pronto


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Así es, hombres felices de llevar el sustento a su casa que no les pesa el remo, así eran los hombres antes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En la pública también se rema, pero eso sí se respeta a rajatabla el convenio. Sobretodo las excedencias que si estás hasta los huevos del remo dices ahí te quedas y ya vuelves cuando estés más despejado. Un casapapy puede permitirselo, lo que pasa es que luego tienes deudas que te amarran. Aunque sea un triste alquiler, hay que pagarlo mes a mes y ya te obliga a remar pq si lo dejas otra vez a buscar piso y es un follon. Está todo pensado para q no puedes parar de remar JAMAS. Lo suyo es amarrar un buen picateclas o hempresario que arrime el hombro, yo lo veo así. Es más estoy por invertir mi cuenco de arroz en mi imagen, que es mi mayor capital, para amarrar a un hombre, quitarme las arañitas vasculares y quizás un poco de ácido hialurónico en los labios como las famosas. Y unas mechitas. No sé ya veré si me queda algo del cuenco para himbertir en esto pero vamos lo suyo es que lo pague el HOMBRE



Jolín que si remas. La única diferencia es que se respetan los horarios, cobras y que como dices, si te lo puedes permitir, te tomas un año sabático. Pero si tienes deudas es difícil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jun 2022)

Gente que obviamente han tenido un trabajo o vida muy tranquilas, o gente que en su casa están peor y en el trabajo descansaban.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

CHORTIPREMIUM DE BUENOS PIESES O A TOMAR POR CULO TODO, JODER


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jolín que si remas. La única diferencia es que se respetan los horarios, cobras y que como dices, si te lo puedes permitir, te tomas un año sabático. Pero si tienes deudas es difícil.



A menos que Seas casapapi o amarrar un macho con posibles no se puede


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Aplíquese esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088055



¿Espiritu de sufrimiento y dureza?

¿Para que vengan chorrocientos mil moronegros y se lo lleven calentito y sin currar?

Anda tira..


----------



## Murray's (12 Jun 2022)

Y @Fargo?

Ya se ha ligado alguna chortina y olvidado del foro?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y @Fargo?
> 
> Ya se ha ligado alguna chortina y olvidado del foro?



Estará cenando y descansando o a lo mejor hoy ingresa en la galera a las 23h .


----------



## Murray's (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> NO CHORTINA, NO REMO,
> 
> QUE PARTE NO ENTENDÉIS?




Uno se desmotiva si no folla, pierde toda esperanza. Todo hombre de éxito tenia en su momento una mujer que lo motivaba.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y @Fargo?
> 
> Ya se ha ligado alguna chortina y olvidado del foro?



ese que se va a ligar ni ligar, estara viendo el netflix o el porno


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Espiritu de sufrimiento y dureza?
> 
> ¿Para que vengan chorrocientos mil moronegros y se lo lleven calentito y sin currar?
> 
> Anda tira..



hombre, es que ellos luchan por un futuro mejoor, sois vosotros los que estais derroidos y tragais con todo y no luchais por defender lo vuestro. quien tiene la culpa? si hay recursos y los dejan pues se aprovechan


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Jun 2022)

No se para que entro aquí, con la sopa a 3 euros me pido una excedencia para rascarme los huevos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Uno se desmotiva si no folla, pierde toda esperanza. Todo hombre de éxito tenia en su momento una mujer que lo motivaba.



Chortinas desposada fieles tetonas, caderonas, felpudosas y con buenos pieses. Esperándote en casa con la comida hecha y la casa recogida.....














O AQUI NO REMA NI DIOS


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## tomac (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088113



Buen hilo ese. Toda la razón.


----------



## Murray's (12 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Chortinas desposada fieles tetonas, caderonas, felpudosas y con buenos pieses. Esperándote en casa con la comida hecha y la casa recogida.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con algo asi esperándome en la cama con muchas ganas estaria remando las 24h si hace falta...

Ahora entendeis porque muchos obreros y currelas doblaban turnos y hacian dinero, al llegar a casa les esperaba un buen chocho donde meterla.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Buen hilo ese. Toda la razón.



yo intentaba explicar esto a los normies de mi entorno y me aconsejaban ir a fregar platos a london. Para que? preguntaba yo con asombro. -''son experiencias'', me respondian. Si, experiencias que TE DERROYEN


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Con algo asi esperándome en la cama con muchas ganas estaria remando las 24h si hace falta...
> 
> Ahora entendeis porque muchos obreros y currelas doblaban turnos y hacian dinero, al llegar a casa les esperaba un buen chocho donde meterla.



Chocho, madre, compañera y esposa. Comida, hogar y relax.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Con algo asi esperándome en la cama con muchas ganas estaria remando las 24h si hace falta...
> 
> Ahora entendeis porque muchos obreros y currelas doblaban turnos y hacian dinero, al llegar a casa les esperaba un buen chocho donde meterla.



NO HAY MÁS VUELTAS, NI DEBATES FILOSÓFICOS, NI ANÁLISIS ECONÓMICOS, NI PROYECCIONES ESTADÍSTICAS.


ES UNA PUTA CHORTINA.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> hombre, es que ellos luchan por un futuro mejoor, sois vosotros los que estais derroidos y tragais con todo y no luchais por defender lo vuestro. quien tiene la culpa? si hay recursos y los dejan pues se aprovechan



¿Qué quieres que haga yo... que inicie una revolución?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jun 2022)

Da la impresión de que algunos buscais muñecas hinchables que las tengais abiertas de piernas cuando llegueis a casa exhaustos del remo.

¿Realmente creeis que eso os curaria del "AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO"?


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres que haga yo... que inicie una revolución?



somos muchos los derroidos y afectados, estamos afectados el 90% de la población. Simplemente tienes un 80% de esos que no se enteran de la misa la media y se creen ricos porque se van una semana de viaje al coño de la bernarda, aunque no tienen ni donde caerse muertos.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Da la impresión de que algunos buscais muñecas hinchables que las tengais abiertas de piernas cuando llegueis a casa exhaustos del remo.
> 
> ¿Realmente creeis que eso os curaria del "AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO"?



No hombre. Por supuesto que no.
Pero sería un incentivo, un "pro" que compense tantos contras.
Antes con ser un hombre trabajador con dos cojones bastaba para tener una chortina fiel con la que reírnos con sus tonterías de niña grande, apoyarnos, darnos cariñitos, ir por ahí....AHORA NO.
Joder, es que no tenemos ni una alegría.
Nos pasamos todo el día fuera de casa remando como pringados para gentuza que nos usa como burros de carga para hacerse ricos a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.
Y esto no acaba aquî, resulta que el cuenco de arroz CADA VEZ TE DA PARA MENOS.
Me quiere explicar alguien para qué seguimos remando de sol a sol en trabajos que odiamos?
"Ejj que tenemos la costumbre de comer todos los días".
Alguno no lo entiende todavía....
No veis que al paso que vamos ya no nos va a dar ni para comer?
Tendremos que vender el coche e iremos al curro todos los días en autobús, estaremos todo el día remando como cabrones y luego tendremos que volver al piso compartido o a casa de nuestros padres porque el cuenco de arroz no nos da para más. Y al día siguiente lo mismo.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No hombre. Por supuesto que no.
> Pero sería un incentivo, un "pro" que compense tantos contras.
> Antes con ser un hombre trabajador con dos cojones bastaba para tener una chortina fiel con la que reírnos con sus tonterías de niña grande, apoyarnos, darnos cariñitos, ir por ahí....AHORA NO.
> Joder, es que no tenemos ni una alegría.
> ...



Ya han inventado el seguro obligatorio de patinete JAJAJAJAJSJAJ A REMAR al menos tienes coche, podría ser peor, muchos ya solo les da para patinete o bici


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jun 2022)

__





Impuestos: - SEGURO obligatorio a los PATINETES eléctricos y otros TRIBUTOS para la vuelta del verano ¡Este país lo levantamos RECAUDANDO!


Buen domingo socialista, gentiles burbujes. Ahora que la plebe proletaria ya usan movilidad ecosostenible y tal pascual en vez de coche, hay que regar esos nichos de mercado con impuestos y recargos varios. :D El seguro obligatorio para los patinetes será una realidad antes de que acabe el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (12 Jun 2022)

Remar, remar y volver a remar encerrados buena parte del día en una galera para vernos obligados a vivir con nuestros padres o compañeros de piso indeseables (alquileres prohibitivos) yendo al trabajo en autobús con un bocadillo (para no gastar tanto del cuenco) como cuando íbamos al instituto.
La diferencia es que en esa época no remabámos, ahora muchos estamos viviendo igual que entonces Y REMANDO DE SOL A SOL PARA GENTUZA EXPLOTADORA haciendo las tareas ingratas que ellos no quieren hacer.
Normal que algunos ya estén dejando el remo.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y @Fargo?
> 
> Ya se ha ligado alguna chortina y olvidado del foro?



No, pero veo películas de tíos que se ligan chortinas. Al menos me lo paso bien el tiempo que dura la peli.
Nadie quiere ver una película de la vida de Fargo, ni siquiera yo.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No, pero veo películas de tíos que se ligan chortinas. Al menos me lo paso bien el tiempo que dura la peli.
> Nadie quiere ver una película de la vida de Fargo, ni siquiera yo.



jajajajajajajaja remar cagar y dormir


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> jajajajajajajaja remar cagar y dormir



Pero si tú también remas...
Lo tuyo es más triste si cabe:


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero si tú también remas...
> Lo tuyo es más triste si cabe:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088214



aun no, estoy disfrutando mis ultimos dias de la libertad del mendigo, que bien se siente, si no fuese porque uno no tiene un duro para nada nunca y se le escapa la vida entre las manos viendo como los demas disfrutan


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Jun 2022)

Eso era antes

Los que se jubilan ahora están quemados, y para nada se deprimen


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> aun no, estoy disfrutando mis ultimos dias de la libertad del mendigo, que bien se siente, *si no fuese porque uno no tiene un duro para nada nunca y se le escapa la vida entre las manos viendo como los demas disfrutan*



A mí esto no me parece gracioso, así que no haré ninguna broma sobre ello.
No entiendo tu trolleo en el hilo si tú también estás en la mierda.


----------



## XRL (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin una de estas loquita por ti, para que queréis el dinero de las jornadas extenuantes de remo?
> Dicho de otra forma, para qué cojones rema el que no tiene mujer ni hijos?
> Los que habláis de putas, pocos rolletes habréis tenido.
> Con ESTA mandándote mensajitos por whatsapp "a ver cuando repetimos la quedada, tengo ganas de que me pongas otra vez en mi lugar jijiji" te sientes VIVO.
> ...



estas tias son modelos de instagram

estas quedan pero con ricos que manejan barcos por lo menos 

futbolistas,actores y cosas así

para el mileurista medio le toca una chonaca gorda o una pancha mi amol

y eso con suerte porque tienen miles de tios (jóvenes y no tan jóvenes pero con cash)detrás cualquier fea por ser joven y follable con 20 años


----------



## Bizarroff (13 Jun 2022)

Tenéis demasiado idealizado lo de tener mujer en casa. Y luego hay de todo, casos de mejor estar solo que mal acompañado..

Tenía yo un compañero en la anterior empresa donde estaba que el tío se comportaba como un cabrón con todo el mundo. Como llevábamos el mismo turno y comíamos juntos, acabó cogiéndome confianza y acabó revelándome que era así como una válvula de escape por lo que vivía en casa, tenía una mujer que la tía era una déspota y lo trataba como la mierda. El mayor cabrón de toda la empresa y cuando llegaba a casa la mujer le obligaba a mear sentado.

Otro que se mataba a trabajar haciendo 11 horas todos los putos días de 6 de la mañana a 6 de la tarde con una hora para comer, y cuando llegaba a casa la mujer que no trabajaba no le tenía ni la cena hecha.

Otro conocido que la mujer no le dejaba ni comprar videojuegos ni cualquier cosa que no fuera lo estrictamente necesario. En la época de la PS3, se compraba un juego y luego tenía que decirle a la mujer que se lo había dejado yo. Me llegó a llamar la mujer preguntando y yo de testaferro diciendo que si se lo había dejado, cuando no tenía ni la consola. Con lo de los juegos digitales este vio la luz.

Un compañero que se fue a principios de año me confesó que la mujer le dejaba pegarle un polvo cada 4-5 meses, el pobre desesperado. Encima si la dejaba se tenía que hacer frente de la hipoteca y la pensión de los dos hijos, remar para malvivir en casa de sus padres. Lo jodido es que este tiene 33-34 años.

Un conocido de mi padre que después de trabajar hacia horas extras en negro en otro lado para pagarle los caprichos a la mujer y las dos hijas veinteañeras, agobiado siempre sin un duro. Llegó un verano y las hijas empezaron a trabajar en la época veraniega haciendo sustituciones. Cuando se les acabó el contrato, madre e hijas pillaron toda la pasta se fuero de shopping y se gastaron toda la pasta en trapitos y mierdas. Este no pudo más y se quitó del medio.

Casos de salir de trabajar y meterse en el bar 2-3 horas para llegar tarde a casa y no tener que aguantar a mujer e hijos, unos cuantos. Había uno que me decía que si llegaba pronto a casa tenía que duchar a la cría, hacerle cena y todo el rollo, y la mujer currando de media jornada mañanera.

Da para un hilo esto. Yo reconozco que estoy bien con la que tengo, también las se atar en corto y de vez en cuando les recuerdo donde esta la maleta y la puerta de salida cuando se me desmadra un poco.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí esto no me parece gracioso, así que no haré ninguna broma sobre ello.
> No entiendo tu trolleo en el hilo si tú también estás en la mierda.



no se, porque disfruto y me engorda la desgracia ajena también


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tenéis demasiado idealizado lo de tener mujer en casa. Y luego hay de todo, casos de mejor estar solo que mal acompañado..
> 
> Tenía yo un compañero en la anterior empresa donde estaba que el tío se comportaba como un cabrón con todo el mundo. Como llevábamos el mismo turno y comíamos juntos, acabó cogiéndome confianza y acabó revelándome que era así como una válvula de escape por lo que vivía en casa, tenía una mujer que la tía era una déspota y lo trataba como la mierda. El mayor cabrón de toda la empresa y cuando llegaba a casa la mujer le obligaba a mear sentado.
> 
> ...



Yo soy joven relativamente aunque mi nick diga lo contrario, 31 palos, y mi novia me salió un día con el tema de que si viviéramos juntos las tareas de la casa a la mitad, cuando ella tiene un curro a media jornada en el que gana 400 pavos al mes y yo tengo que estar pringando mis 8 horas.

Tuvimos una discusión que se quedó en nada y menos porque aún no hemos dado el paso de ir a vivir juntos, pero tengo clarísimo de que si sigue currando a media jornada y quiere hacer de forma equitativa las tareas domésticas no lo voy a permitir, yo soy una persona libre y me quedaré solo llegado el momento si la mayoría de mujeres van por esos derroteros, veo cero empatía. 

Y con el sexo igual, no quieres follar ni una o dos veces por semana mientas yo pago el 70% del alquiler y tú el 30% porque no te da, pues a tomar culo. El 50%/50% real es una utopía, siempre quieren sacarte algo de más, siempre se acaba cediendo, y que si te invito a tal, te ayudo con el alquiler, nos repartimos las tareas de la casa de manera equitativa aunque yo trabajé el doble que tú, veis normal los derroteros que está tomando la sociedad? Que alguien me lo explique o estoy con una loca o no lo sé, pero la tengo bastante controlada al fin y al cabo, es mucho de boquilla pero en cuánto se da cuenta que puedo coger las maletas y desaparecer se le bajan los humos. Un saludo hermanos!


----------



## XRL (13 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tenéis demasiado idealizado lo de tener mujer en casa. Y luego hay de todo, casos de mejor estar solo que mal acompañado..
> 
> Tenía yo un compañero en la anterior empresa donde estaba que el tío se comportaba como un cabrón con todo el mundo. Como llevábamos el mismo turno y comíamos juntos, acabó cogiéndome confianza y acabó revelándome que era así como una válvula de escape por lo que vivía en casa, tenía una mujer que la tía era una déspota y lo trataba como la mierda. El mayor cabrón de toda la empresa y cuando llegaba a casa la mujer le obligaba a mear sentado.
> 
> ...



mujer media donde vale mas aparentar y su imagen que todo lo demás

son basura humana


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Yo soy joven relativamente aunque mi nick diga lo contrario, 31 palos, y mi novia me salió un día con el tema de que si viviéramos juntos las tareas de la casa a la mitad, cuando ella tiene un curro a media jornada en el que gana 400 pavos al mes y yo tengo que estar pringando mis 8 horas. Tuvimos una discusión que se quedó en nada y menos porque aún no hemos dado el paso de ir a vivir juntos, pero tengo clarísimo de que si sigue currando a media jornada y quiere hacer de forma equitativa las tareas domésticas no lo voy a permitir, yo soy una persona libre y me quedaré solo llegado el momento si la mayoría de mujeres van por esos derroteros, veo cero empatía. Y con el sexo igual, no quieres follar ni una o dos veces por semana mientas yo pago el 70% del alquiler y tú el 30% porque no te da, pues a tomar culo. El 50%/50% real es una utopía, siempre quieren sacarte algo de más, siempre se acaba cediendo, y que si te invito a tal, te ayudo con el alquiler, nos repartimos las tareas de la casa de manera equitativa aunque yo trabajé el doble que tú, veis normal los derroteros que está tomando la sociedad? Que alguien me lo explique o estoy con una loca o no lo sé, pero la tengo bastante controlada al fin y al cabo, es mucho de boquilla pero en cuánto se da cuenta que puedo coger las maletas y desaparecer se le bajan los humos. Un saludo hermanos!



vamos a ver, es ley de vida que el hombre se lleve los palos y el remo, es ley de la naturaleza. El feminista y el irracional eres tu que no quieres ver que las cosas funcionan así, quieres que todo sea igual 100% y eso no es como funcionan las cosas, la naturaleza no es racional, simplemente es. Si es buena jaca pues te la pueden quitar, si no, pues no se, estará insatisfecha si te empiezas a poner roñoso. Tu a todo que si y ya está. Aprende de los hombres con matrimonios armoniosos: Siempre si y lo que ella diga, ya está. Es que joder, tambien es duro salir del sueño feminista , dale tiempo, que coja ese trabajo, que reme duro a ver que pasa , igual si acaba aceptando el trato


----------



## XRL (13 Jun 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Yo soy joven relativamente aunque mi nick diga lo contrario, 31 palos, y mi novia me salió un día con el tema de que si viviéramos juntos las tareas de la casa a la mitad, cuando ella tiene un curro a media jornada en el que gana 400 pavos al mes y yo tengo que estar pringando mis 8 horas.
> 
> Tuvimos una discusión que se quedó en nada y menos porque aún no hemos dado el paso de ir a vivir juntos, pero tengo clarísimo de que si sigue currando a media jornada y quiere hacer de forma equitativa las tareas domésticas no lo voy a permitir, yo soy una persona libre y me quedaré solo llegado el momento si la mayoría de mujeres van por esos derroteros, veo cero empatía.
> 
> Y con el sexo igual, no quieres follar ni una o dos veces por semana mientas yo pago el 70% del alquiler y tú el 30% porque no te da, pues a tomar culo. El 50%/50% real es una utopía, siempre quieren sacarte algo de más, siempre se acaba cediendo, y que si te invito a tal, te ayudo con el alquiler, nos repartimos las tareas de la casa de manera equitativa aunque yo trabajé el doble que tú, veis normal los derroteros que está tomando la sociedad? Que alguien me lo explique o estoy con una loca o no lo sé, pero la tengo bastante controlada al fin y al cabo, es mucho de boquilla pero en cuánto se da cuenta que puedo coger las maletas y desaparecer se le bajan los humos. Un saludo hermanos!



siempre es lo mismo y si no te gusta se enfada y discutis y te quita el sexo

entonces o haces lo que ella quiere o nada,entonces se buscan otro que si acepte

la mujer nunca se va a matar por estar con un tio a no ser que este sea rico,porque tienen mil iguales para elegir y con mas cosas,eso es al revés


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> vamos a ver, es ley de vida que el hombre se lleve los palos y el remo, es ley de la naturaleza. El feminista y el irracional eres tu que no quieres ver que las cosas funcionan así, quieres que todo sea igual 100% y eso no es como funcionan las cosas, la naturaleza no es racional, simplemente es. Si es buena jaca pues te la pueden quitar, si no, pues no se, estará insatisfecha si te empiezas a poner roñoso. Tu a todo que si y ya está. Aprende de los hombres con matrimonios armoniosos: Siempre si y lo que ella diga, ya está. Es que joder, tambien es duro salir del sueño feminista , dale tiempo, que coja ese trabajo, que reme duro a ver que pasa , igual si acaba aceptando el trato



Pues tengo amigos que no saldrían con una mujer que solo trabajará a media jornada por ejemplo. Si ellos se dejan la piel trabajando, quieren que su mujer haga lo mismo, bajo el argumento de que así podrían hacer el doble de cosas, su poder adquisitivo sería el doble, dos sueldos del mismo nivel o parecido.

No sé si me entiendes, no sé si eso que estoy diciendo es antinatural y que lo natural sea un macho proveedor y una mujer cuidadora. Pero yo te hablo de la gente que conozco nacidos a partir de los 90, muy pocos quieren estar con una mujer que no tenga un sueldo mínimo, de mil euros al mes como mínimo.

Mi percepción es esa, pero igual no es lo natural, está interesante el debate.

un saludo


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Pues tengo amigos que no saldrían con una mujer que solo trabajará a media jornada por ejemplo. Si ellos se dejan la piel trabajando, quieren que su mujer haga lo mismo, bajo el argumento de que así podrían hacer el doble de cosas, su poder adquisitivo sería el doble, dos sueldos del mismo nivel o parecido.
> 
> No sé si me entiendes, no sé si eso que estoy diciendo es antinatural y que lo natural sea un macho proveedor y una mujer cuidadora. Pero yo te hablo de la gente que conozco nacidos a partir de los 90, muy pocos quieren estar con una mujer que no tenga un sueldo mínimo, de mil euros al mes como mínimo.
> 
> ...



si si, totalmente, si es que es asi. Aquí los gilipollas estos dicen que por tener pussy ya tienes todo arreglado pero ni de coña, en la sociedad moderna a la mujer se le exige lo mismo que al hombre, o no vale nada. Como mucho, te van a querer para usarte un dia y despreciarte de la manera mas vil, pero nunca como novia. Es la realidad que muchos no quieren ver, el contrato social se ha roto tambien por parte del hombre, de hecho, yo creo que el feminismo es la reaccion, las mujeres siempre vamos por detrás. Y ademas yo lo digo por mi experiencia personal lo que he vivido, no te quiere nadie, asi de claro. La consecuencia es que nadie se fia de nadie. Ni los hombres de las mujers, ni las mujeres de los hombres, y así nos va. Tu piensas la floja esta que reme, y ella piensa el cabron este que planche. Y así, luego si los dos reman, comen latillas de supermercado, no tienen tiempo de nada y una vida de mierda basicamente pero bueno asi ninguno sale ''perdiendo'' , pierden los dos y punto. Bajo mi punto de vista, el calor del hogar ha de cultivarse y necesita tiempo, tener una family necesita tiempo. Al final una pareja son dos derroidos que comparten casa. Ninguno de los dos se fia, no se comparte nada, cada uno lo suyo, como te despistes te desechan, etc.. es una sociedad LAMENTABLE. Muchos descubriran cuando tienen una novia que simplemente tienen una compañera de piso mas o menos, esa es la vida moderna


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Y algunos no creerán lo que digo pero que sean honestos consigo mismos, esto es real 100%, una mujer sin trabajo no vale nada, aunque sea buena o este buenisima , porque empiezan a cavilar y yo con esta que hago, y la desechan. Vamos, muertos de hambre que encima van buscando el pelotazo , , contemplo anonadada el panorama que se nos ha quedado. Cada vez mas tios buscan el pelotazo en la mujer, o se putean, esto empieza a ser una salida para los hombres, lo juro, lo he visto. Y no es de extrañar debido a la sociedad igualitaria que tenemos y la educacion que han recibido los hombres


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Jun 2022)

Una frase que ya te dice que explotado es poco para como vas a estar


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> esto es real 100%, *una mujer sin trabajo no vale nada, aunque sea buena o esté buenisima, *porque empiezan a cavilar y yo con esta que hago, y la desechan.



Se nota que eres una mujer, cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
Pues no, aunque te parezca increíble nosotros sî podemos estar con una estudiante de 19 años que esté buenísima, aunque ella no trabaje ni gane dinero.
Si se la ve loquita por nosotros, nos trata bien, de vez en cuando se compra lencería para darle una sorpresa a SU HOMBRE jijiji, y hasta que no nos ve no se queda tranquila, podemos estar años así con ella, felices como perdices.
Pongámos en situación:

"Qué tal en clase hoy, bomboncito?
"Muy bien papi, tuvimos examen y aprobé jijiji. Y tû, qué tal en el curro hoy? Me has echado de menos?"
"Un poquito".
"Solo un poquito, joooo qué malo eres"
"Ven aquî, anda".
(Se pone roja como un tomate y viene)







Sin ESTO al llegar cansados de la galera, los remeros estamos muertos y enterrados.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Una frase que ya te dice que explotado es poco para como vas a estar
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088383



"Horario flexible", "el cuadrante puede variar en función de las necesidades del servicio".


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se nota que eres una mujer, cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
> Pues no, aunque te parezca increíble nosotros sî podemos estar con una estudiante de 19 años que esté buenísima, aunque ella no trabaje ni gane dinero.
> Si se la ve loquita por nosotros, nos trata bien, de vez en cuando se compra lencería para darle una sorpresa a SU HOMBRE jijiji, y hasta que no nos ve no se queda tranquila, podemos estar años así con ella.
> Pongámos en situación:
> ...



Pues date por muerto


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues date por muerto



No pierdo la fe, a unas cuantas Charos de tu edad las tengo loquitas, pero paso de ellas porque ya se les pasó el arroz.
Igual que a ti te gustan los macarras y los tíos con pasta a mí me gustan las jovencitas.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

La clase media está desapareciendo, el precio de los productos sube y solo unos pocos pueden asumir ese incremento, teniendo que renunciar a cada vez más cosas.
Por mucho que remes, ya no sales de pobre.
Y si vas a ser pobre igualmente, para qué vas a remar?
Pides una paguita por riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social y a vivir, si no has tenido ingresos el año anterior y acreditas que vives solo o en un coche te la dan.
Luego vuelves a casapapis y sigues cobrando, fácil, sencillo y para toda la familia.
Los rojos se han cargado el país, con estos precios y estos sueldos es inaceptable deslomarse cuando otros cobran lo mismo sin remar.
PLACITA o PAGUITA, que remen en la privada los sobrinos de los políticos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Jun 2022)

El 'boom' de los opositores mayores de 50 años: "Ahora me apetece más estabilidad y asegurarme una jubilación digna"

*El 'boom' de los opositores mayores de 50 años: "Ahora me apetece más estabilidad y asegurarme una jubilación digna"*

Y yo pensaba que soy viejo para opositar (tengo 44 tacos).....

Pues que me lo voy a plantear y todo.... en nada tengo dos semanas de vacaciones, a parte de pasear leer y relajarme, retomaré mis proyectos picateclistas y echaré un ojo al tema de las oposiciones.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Gasolina a precio de oro para desplazarte al lugar de trabajo MANDA
Remar de sol a sol MANDA
Aguantar los gritos de tu jefe palillero MANDA
Aguantar compañeros tironucables MANDA
Aguantar clientes maleducados MANDA
Cobrar un cuenco de arroz por todo ello MANDA
Llegar a casa y que no te espere nadie MANDA
Al día siguiente otra vez lo mismo MANDA


----------



## Ringbell (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues los moronegros os quitarán los trabajos y os comerá LA HAMBRE. Nadie is va a regalar NADA. Conozco gente mucho más explotada que tú, en plan que ni día de descanso tienen. Vivir para remar, y tienen que remar porque se los come LA HAMBRE, si . Eres rico? No. Pues eso es lo que hay



>moronegros trabajando
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jun 2022)

Como vais remeritos?

No chortina piesera, tetona y con caderaza y seguís remando jaajjajajjajjajaj


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Como vais remeritos?



Hoy de 23 a 07 en la galera, ahora veré una peli.
Tú no remas?


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

"Remad cabrones. Seguid remando con brío que mi nuevo apartamento de Cayetano no se paga solo. 
A fin de mes os doy un cuenco de arroz por vuestros servicios".


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Gasolina a precio de oro para desplazarte al lugar de trabajo MANDA
> Remar de sol a sol MANDA
> Aguantar los gritos de tu jefe palillero MANDA
> Aguantar compañeros tironucables MANDA
> ...



Ese camarero de la foto se le ve en la cara que tiene pensamientos turbios


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El 'boom' de los opositores mayores de 50 años: "Ahora me apetece más estabilidad y asegurarme una jubilación digna"
> 
> *El 'boom' de los opositores mayores de 50 años: "Ahora me apetece más estabilidad y asegurarme una jubilación digna"*
> 
> ...



buah pues hay una mayoria de pacos y charos de esa edad opositando doy fe


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 23 a 07 en la galera, ahora veré una peli.
> Tú no remas?



,Me sobra la pasta Amic hoy ni he ido a la ofi, me he quedado viendo chortinas en yutuf







Sector Público: - Opolocas: Chortina tragatochos con padre recién finado se olvida de echar la instancia de LA OPOSICIÓN


VROOOOTAL, 5 años de opo, padre recién finado, y se le olvida echar la instancia y ninguna de sus opoamiguis le dice nada, ni su preparador, al que le soltara 200 mortadelos al mes La chortina está TOTALMENTE IDA EN EL VÍDEO MUJERES, SIENDO MUJERES Dentro vídeo!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 23 a 07 en la galera, ahora veré una peli.
> Tú no remas?




Venga esas galeras bien engrasadas para los vampiros remeros que curran de noche


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Gasolina a precio de oro para desplazarte al lugar de trabajo MANDA
> Remar de sol a sol MANDA
> Aguantar los gritos de tu jefe palillero MANDA
> Aguantar compañeros tironucables MANDA
> ...




Yo me pegaria un tiro directamente.

No se como aguantais yo he estado ahi y con la gasolina a 1€ litro, iva al 16% y 0 inflación y ya era asqueroso


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El 'boom' de los opositores mayores de 50 años: "Ahora me apetece más estabilidad y asegurarme una jubilación digna"
> 
> *El 'boom' de los opositores mayores de 50 años: "Ahora me apetece más estabilidad y asegurarme una jubilación digna"*
> 
> ...




Y los de 30 años y 40 años ...todo quisqui oposita porque es que no hay otro trabajo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y los de 30 años y 40 años ...todo quisqui oposita porque es que no hay otro trabajo.



Pasate por el hilo de la pizpi con papi finado, @Murray's


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pasate por el hilo de la pizpi con papi finado, @Murray's




Paso de dar likes ni views a cerdas hez paňordas


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo me pegaria un tiro directamente.
> 
> No se como aguantais yo he estado ahi y con la gasolina a 1€ litro, iva al 16% y 0 inflación y ya era asqueroso



Estoy ahorrando para largarme, mi única baza es que soy casapapi, no tengo hipoteca ni hijos.
Muchos de mis compañeros ya están condenados a esos trabajos de por vida, a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que cada vez da para menos.
Sé exactamente lo que ganan y lo que sufren para ganar cada céntimo porque yo también estoy ahí.
En el trabajo evito este tipo de conversaciones, tengo miedo de que con mis palabras alguno acabe pegándose un tiro o algo así, como has dicho tú.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy ahorrando para largarme, mi única baza es que soy casapapi, no tengo hipoteca ni hijos.
> Muchos de mis compañeros ya están condenados a esos trabajos de por vida.



Podrías estar taladrando a la CHORTIPREMIUM opositora






Sector Público: - Opolocas: Chortina tragatochos con padre recién finado se olvida de echar la instancia de LA OPOSICIÓN


VROOOOTAL, 5 años de opo, padre recién finado, y se le olvida echar la instancia y ninguna de sus opoamiguis le dice nada, ni su preparador, al que le soltara 200 mortadelos al mes La chortina está TOTALMENTE IDA EN EL VÍDEO MUJERES, SIENDO MUJERES Dentro vídeo!




www.burbuja.info





Y ni una coneja alrededor


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Podrías estar taladrando a la CHORTIPREMIUM opositora
> 
> Y ni una coneja alrededor



Al menos he podido ahorrar más estos meses, leí en un libro que había que evitar ver el vaso medio vacío.
Cuando tenía novia no ahorraba un céntimo, esto es así.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al menos he podido ahorrar más estos meses, leí en un libro que había que evitar ver el vaso medio vacío.
> Cuando tenía novia no ahorraba un céntimo, esto es así.



No te falta razón, pero limpieza nocturna de sable diaria por parte de CHORPIJA, MANDA.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No te falta razón, pero limpieza nocturna de sable diaria por parte de CHORPIJA, MANDA.



No te falta razón, chortina peludita para cuando llegue el hombre de la casa MANDA.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Ya que es un hilo adulto ponemos fotos de putillas ligeritas de ropa.
Las Charos podéis iros a otro hilo, esto es para remeros que siempre nos toca hacer el trabajo sucio en la galera y exigimos conejas prietas al llegar a casa.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Este es el problema, cuanto más debáis al banco y más costes fijos tengáis peor, se reduce vuestro margen de maniobra.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando uno es perro viejo todas las de 20 están buenas, incluso las feas y gordas.
En cambio, de las Charos de nuestra edad huimos como si no hubiera un mañana.
Yo quiero sentirme joven y hablar de tonterías con una jovenzuela cuando salgo del curro, no que una Charo de mi edad me cuente sus batallas y sus problemas de espalda.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando uno es perro viejo todas las de 20 están buenas.
> En cambio, de las Charos de nuestra edad huimos como si no hubiera un mañana.
> Yo quiero sentirme joven y hablar de tonterías con chortinas, no que una Charo cuarentona me cuente sus batallas y sus problemas de espalda.



Fargo, eres un WORKINGDEAD


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Fargo, eres un WORKINGDEAD



Lo que está muerto no puede morir.
Hoy cuando estés a punto de dormir, recuerda que Fargo estará remando en el turno de noche en alguna empresa de mala muerte.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que está muerto no puede morir.
> Hoy cuando estés a punto de dormir, recuerda que Fargo estará remando en el turno de noche en alguna empresa de mala muerte.



rezaré por tí a los caminantes blancos para que cuando llegue el invierno alcances tu placita o tu paguita


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Mejor soltero nini que soltero remero

Mejor soltero remero que casado remero con opción a cuernos y divorcios

Esto es España un agujero negro, una necrosis en el mapa mundial


----------



## sashimi (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando uno es perro viejo todas las de 20 están buenas, incluso las feas y gordas.
> En cambio, de las Charos de nuestra edad huimos como si no hubiera un mañana.
> Yo quiero sentirme joven y hablar de tonterías con una jovenzuela cuando salgo del curro, no que una Charo de mi edad me cuente sus batallas y sus problemas de espalda.



Qué curioso. De ti huyen las de 20 y las de 40


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Qué curioso. De ti huyen las de 20 y las de 40



Falso, las de 40 me tiran la caña en el curro y son bastante insistentes, por cierto.
Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> rezaré por tí a los caminantes blancos para que cuando llegue el invierno alcances tu placita o tu paguita



Muchas gracias, amigo.


----------



## Steven Seagull (13 Jun 2022)

Primer día de descanso tras dos semanas a tope, chavales. 

¿Qué tal por aquí esos remos?


----------



## Steven Seagull (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando uno es perro viejo todas las de 20 están buenas, incluso las feas y gordas.
> En cambio, de las Charos de nuestra edad huimos como si no hubiera un mañana.
> Yo quiero sentirme joven y hablar de tonterías con una jovenzuela cuando salgo del curro, no que una Charo de mi edad me cuente sus batallas y sus problemas de espalda.



Por eso me encanta mi trabajo. El chortineo es algo constante y natural.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088472



El Wojak español: derroido, calbo, barriga incipiente, joven pero con cara de padre, llega reventao a casa, ve una película en la cama con el movil y se duerme, mañana otra vez madrugar


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Por eso me encanta mi trabajo. El chortineo es algo constante y natural.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Qué curioso. De ti huyen las de 20 y las de 40



jajajajajajaja oro


----------



## Steven Seagull (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>




Diooosssss


----------



## Murray's (13 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Falso, las de 40 me tiran la caña en el curro y son bastante insistentes, por cierto.
> Siguiente pregunta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089007




Te pasa lo que a mi las únicas que me insinuan me tiran los tejos, tienen 40 laargos o 50 años. 

Yo Tengo 40 y muy pocos años

El problema que tengo que las de 32/33 años para arriba me atraen muy pocas y las cuarentonas casi ninguna. Por eso estoy solo yo lo reconozco.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te pasa lo que a mi las únicas que me insinuan me tiran los tejos, tienen 40 laargos o 50 años.
> 
> Yo Tengo 40 y muy pocos años
> 
> El problema que tengo que las de 32/33 años para arriba me atraen muy pocas y las cuarentonas casi ninguna. Por eso estoy solo yo lo reconozco.



jajjajajaja madre mia


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

lo que suele suceder es que te quedes solo, ya sea porque te apartes tu mismo o se aparten lso demas al llevar tu ''otro estilo de vida''


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

Me habéis visto foreando y alguno habrá pensado que soy un hombre libre, nada más lejos de la realidad.
Hace unos años firmé un contrato con el diablo y mi alma pertenece a la galera.
En otras palabras, hoy me toca turno de noche.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

hombre si siempre vas de noche es una rutina. Duermes siempre a la misma hora, a mi me los van a ir cambiando mañana y tarde.....


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

yo de 6 a 14:00 o de 14:00 a 22:00 .... rotando. Como lo ves?


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

este payaso se cree que cuando consiga su sueño de ser el lobo estepario le van a llover las chortinas del cielo y se le va a arregalr la vida. En fin, todos tenemos sueños, yo pienso que el remo me devolvera mi vida, cada uno se engaña como puede


----------



## Tigershark (13 Jun 2022)

Con todo mi respeto para los currantes pero menuda engañifa de vida ,si supierais lo que hacen con vuestros impuestos flipariais , auténtica escoria humana es lo que tenemos arriba , toda la castuza con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales mientras os esquilman a base de bien.no se puede ser más hijoputa que esta gentuza .


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Con todo mi respeto para los currantes pero menuda engañifa de vida ,si supierais lo que hacen con vuestros impuestos flipariais , auténtica escoria humana es lo que tenemos arriba , toda la castuza con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales mientras os esquilman a base de bien.no se puede ser más hijoputa que esta gentuza .



no hace falta que lo jures, el dinero hace que la vida sea muy facil. Pero perro flaco todo son pulgas, no te puedes defender


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

dejar de ser pobre es IMPOSIBLE sin ayuda


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

joder es que no he empezado, pero no me digas eso que me acojonas.... pues es la placita que he podido pillar, y por mucho que medre todos tienen ese puto horario.  no se como lo voy a hacer. Encima tenemos un fin de semana al mes o más. Descansamos entre semana. A ver... yo lo que pienso es que al menos algunos dias podre dormir a gusto, no levantarme todos los dias temprano, no sé.Tal como esta la cosa se puede decir que me ha tocado la loteria porque se presentan MILES asi que digo yo que algo bueno tendrá esto para que haya tanta gente que se MATA por entrar...


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

los ricos no son tontos, por eso son ricos. Y se cubren las espaldas con todas las golfas que se arriman. Si se casan, se hace separación de bienes bien clarito, que te crees, pocos ricos has visto tu.
Por otra parte, si pillas un rico siendo pobre es porque el tio es viejo, ya que uno que sea rico y joven se va con una rica y joven.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Pero a ver yo lo que pienso es que hay muchas placitas de rotar estos horarios y la gente se mata: policias, enfermeros, celadores, en fin toda la sanidad y muchos más, hay mucha gente que trabaja a turnos y se presentan miles de personas para pillar la placita... y no se mueren asi que yo que sé. Si renuncio seria para matarme habiendo miles que se matan por entrar


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

que no te da la tarjeta. Lo maximo que puedes aspirar yendote con uno con posibles es a las experiencias que te pueda aportar: que pague hoteles y restaurantes, escapadas, lo que sea que le convenga a el, pero no te va a dar una tarjeta, y si te la da ya estara implicito que buscas su pasta y la relacion pasará a tener otros tintes. Vamos que ojala se pudiera pillar uno al que quemarle la tarjeta pero ya te digo yo que no es tan facil, los tios estan muy correteados, y si tiene dinero aun es mas rata


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

si yo 
si yo tambien pienso que esto se nos ha ido de las manos, pero es que pregunte y el 90% es gente con carreras, incluso gente con experiencia laboral y que tiene trabajo, y tambien se matan por entrar, locos de contentos.


----------



## Tigershark (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no hace falta que lo jures, el dinero hace que la vida sea muy facil. Pero perro flaco todo son pulgas, no te puedes defender



Ánimo , yo he ahorrado x más de 10 años las paguitas que me iban dando y algún sueldo de aquí y alli y recientemente me lancé a comprar una modesta casita de madera y me piro al pueblo que tengo algún terreno . por ahora será por verano y cuando se ponga frío volveré a casapipear aunque pensé en comprar una sauna exterior y aguantar pero por ahora no creo.. .tb pensé en poder alquilar la casa como casa rural . pero bueno ya se verá. lo que tengo claro es que me veo plantando lechugas y patatas y esperar que algo salga de allí


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Ánimo , yo he ahorrado x más de 10 años las paguitas que me iban dando y algún sueldo de aquí y alli y recientemente me lancé a comprar una modesta casita de madera y me piro al pueblo que tengo algún terreno . por ahora será por verano y cuando se ponga frío volveré a casapipear aunque pensé en comprar una sauna exterior y aguantar pero por ahora no creo.. .tb pensé en poder alquilar la casa como casa rural . pero bueno ya se verá. lo que tengo claro es que me veo plantando lechugas y patatas y esperar que algo salga de allí



Yo ya no podia mas con el casapapismo, lo voy a intentar, voy a meterme a remar en esa galera, ya os contaré si sobrevivo para contarlo o me revientan del todo.


----------



## Tigershark (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo ya no podia mas con el casapapismo, lo voy a intentar, voy a meterme a remar en esa galera, ya os contaré si sobrevivo para contarlo o me revientan del todo.



casapipear es vida.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *este payaso se cree que cuando consiga su sueño de ser el lobo estepario le van a llover las chortinas del cielo* y se le va a arregalr la vida. En fin, todos tenemos sueños, yo pienso que el remo me devolvera mi vida, cada uno se engaña como puede



No recuerdo haber dicho eso en ningún momento.
Lo que estamos debatiendo aquí los hombres, estimada Charo, es que no compensa ser remero y nuncafollista.
Es mejor ser solo nuncafollista, sin el sufrimiento añadido de remar.
Recordemos que se han construido civilizaciones y se han logrado grandes avances porque el hombre tenía la ilusión de follar y formar una familia con una jovencita.
Sin follar va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA
Forear en horas de trabajo MANDA
Escuchar temazos en horas de trabajo MANDA
Follar en horas de trabajo MÁS QUISIERA YO


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

yo quisiera un rubio de ojos azules, del norte, pero como soy pobre y ademas vivo en españa me tengo que aguantar y tendre que pillar a cualquier paco de mier. Uno nunca obtiene lo que desea.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo quisiera un rubio de ojos azules, del norte, pero como soy pobre y ademas vivo en españa me tengo que aguantar y tendre que pillar a cualquier paco de mier. Uno nunca obtiene lo que desea.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089483



el drama es el mismo para ti. O te entregas con una charo, o te vas a morir solo


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Remad, cabrones. 
Yo estoy en el remo, la hora nocturna se paga 80 céntimos más pero estoy bien.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Reflexión nocturna:
El casapapi cuyos padres llegan sobrados a fin de mes y les agrada tener a su hijo cerca echándole un cable con algunas tareas del hogar, para qué cojones rema?
"Ejj que tener novia cuesta dinero"
Qué novia?
"Ejj para que mis hijos tengan lo mejor"
Qué hijos?
"Ejj que los videojuegos y las películas"
Lo puedes pillar todo de segunda mano o por Internet.
"Ejj que el coche cuesta dinero"
Te lo pillas de segunda mano, dependerá de ti si quieres remar para mantener este artículo de lujo, porque tener coche ya es un lujo.
"Ejj que los viajes cuestan dinero"
Me niego a gastarme 1000 o 2000 euros en 5 días si voy a estar yo solo en el hotel oyendo como follan las parejitas.
"Ejj que con mis amigos gasto mucho dinero"
Cambia de amigos.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jun 2022)

Como vais remeritos?

Mucha pasta en gasofa? Aire acondicionado y tocarse las bolas en el despacho, manda.


----------



## Ringbell (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

El Gobierno dice que los empresarios no encuentran camareros.
Por qué será?


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Seguid remando.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Jun 2022)

@pacopalotes ¿Has probado a ir a first dates?


----------



## Murray's (14 Jun 2022)

Curro de?
Sueldo?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Jun 2022)

¡Suerte!


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @pacopalotes ¿Has probado a ir a first dates?



bastante desgracia tengo ya como para ponerme de escaparate para divertir a remeros a los que solo les queda ver un pooc de televisión despuess de la galera


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> bastante desgracia tengo ya como para ponerme de escaparate para divertir a remeros a los que solo les queda ver un pooc de televisión despuess de la galera



Ponte escote y ve a First dates antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ponte escote y ve a First dates antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089911



en noruega hay first dates?


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Jun 2022)

Si tenéis casa o piso pagado heredado para que remar?.
Trabajad en trabajos cómodos como yo hago.
Valoro condiciones y sueldo que me van a pagar y si me conviene lo cojo sino pagas ayudas.
Esa es la gran renuncia española.
Cuando yo tenga las mismas ayudas o pagas que un mamadou o ahmed volvere a ser un miembro activo de la sociedad.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Derroición, chavales.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Derroición, chavales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089951



En esa foto no se aprecian los 42 grados de madriz


----------



## gester (14 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si tenéis casa o piso pagado heredado para que remar?.
> Trabajad en trabajos cómodos como yo hago.
> Valoro condiciones y sueldo que me van a pagar y si me conviene lo cojo sino pagas ayudas.
> Esa es la gran renuncia española.
> Cuando yo tenga las mismas ayudas o pagas que un mamadou o ahmed volvere a ser un miembro activo de la sociedad.



Haces muy bien. Si yo pudiera haría lo mismo. Mis hobbies son la montaña, leer, ... Bien baratos.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si tenéis casa o piso pagado heredado para que remar?.
> Trabajad en trabajos cómodos como yo hago.
> Valoro condiciones y sueldo que me van a pagar y si me conviene lo cojo sino pagas ayudas.
> Esa es la gran renuncia española.
> Cuando yo tenga las mismas ayudas o pagas que un mamadou o ahmed volvere a ser un miembro activo de la sociedad.



pues ahi esta el truco, que para nosotros el acceso a la pagita es MUY DIFICIL


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues ahi esta el truco, que para nosotros el acceso a la pagita es MUY DIFICIL





pacopalotes dijo:


> pues ahi esta el truco, que para nosotros el acceso a la pagita es MUY DIFICIL



A ver yo trabajo pues agoto todo en paro y los subsidios antes no lo hacía y normalmente me sale trabajo antes.
Tampoco me tocó los ovarios me formó cuando estoy en paro.
Pero antes no lo hacía 
Ahora sí


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si tenéis casa o piso pagado heredado para que remar?.
> Trabajad en trabajos cómodos como yo hago.
> Valoro condiciones y sueldo que me van a pagar y *si me conviene lo cojo si no pagas ayudas.*



El problema es cuando no te dan ayudas, ahí solo puedes darte el lujo de rechazar curros de mierda si tienes ahorros o tus padres te dan una paguita, así de claro.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Muchos de mis compañeros viven en la ignorancia, se dedican al "carpe diem" con la limosna que paga la empresa que les roba el tiempo.
Los ves caminando por ahí como si no fueran esclavos, lacayos de la empresa.
Y al día siguiente otra vez lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Mi relación con las chortinas de mi trabajo:


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

HUID DE LA PRIVADA, SIN DEMORA!


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchos de mis compañeros viven en la ignorancia, se dedican al "carpe diem" con la limosna que paga la empresa que les roba el tiempo.
> Los ves caminando por ahí como si no fueran esclavos, lacayos de la empresa.
> Y al día siguiente otra vez lo mismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089987



la mayoría de npcs no tiene hobbys, así que ocupar 8-9 horas o más 5-6 días a la semana de su tiempo los mantiene entretenidos por mucho que luego se quejen


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi relación con las chortinas de mi trabajo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090042



date con un canto que hay chorts para stalkear

la media de edad de hezpein son 45 tacos, charemos


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la mayoría de npcs no tiene hobbys, así que ocupar 8-9 horas o más 5-6 días a la semana de su tiempo los mantiene entretenidos por mucho que luego se quejen



que hobbies va a tener un pobre? eso es de ricos. La verdad es que si, cuando eres pobre y casapapi, te da igual el tema hobbies pues no puedes permitirte ninguno, al final das las gracias por trabajar, ya me lo contareis cuando paseis unos añitos asi. Trabajar es una mierda, pero estar sin un duro también.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que hobbies va a tener un pobre? eso es de ricos. La verdad es que si, cuando eres pobre y casapapi, te da igual el tema hobbies pues no puedes permitirte ninguno, al final das las gracias por trabajar, ya me lo contareis cuando paseis unos añitos asi. Trabajar es una mierda, pero estar sin un duro también.



hobbie de ricos? what?

con un pc gamer e internec ya tienes hobby

games foros bajar series y pelis etc

todo por 20€ al mes

los npcs no tienen ni pc, tienen la polystation 4 o una tablet de mierda, o el movil e ya


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> hobbie de ricos? what?
> 
> con un pc gamer e internec ya tienes hobby
> 
> ...



claro, ya esta eso es lo que tienes, metaverso en vena. Ese sera el futuro de los pobres, y los que tengan pasta disfrutando de la vida real


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> claro, ya esta eso es lo que tienes, metaverso en vena. Ese sera el futuro de los pobres, y los que tengan pasta disfrutando de la vida real



tb puedes correr

echar canastas

furgol

playa y montaña salvo desplazamiento es free etc

hay peña viviendo en costra que odia la playa, peña viviendo en montaña que no sale en todo el año

hay mucho npc wtf


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

y os digo una cosa si a mi no me pertenecia ninguna pagita que no tengo un duro a vosotros tampoco, no se qué hay que alegar para tener pagita, pero por lo visto tienes que tener casa propia para la pagita vital esa, la de subnormal no se pero vamos, declararte incapacitado es trmendo para conseguir una pagita.... Si eres casapapi no te pertenece pagita, y si tienes un piso propio con esa pagita de mierda no haces nada entre facturas y comida con lo caro que esta todo


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no se qué hay que alegar para tener pagita, pero por lo visto tienes que tener casa propia para la pagita vital esa,



1. Que no entren ingresos en la casa donde vives.
2. Tener menos de 16.000 euros en la cuenta, da igual que tengas coche.
3. Que no hayas tenido ningún ingreso el año anterior.


----------



## Smoker (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cipoteca a 30 años ON
> SUV a 5 años ON
> Viaje a Camboya financiado ON
> Viaje a Tailandia financiado ON
> ...



Solo cumplo lo del móvil, aunque no es financiado, sino aplazado 0% interés al máximo que me dejaba SIMYO, 60 meses, pago un euro y medio...

Comprando parcelas de tierras a mocho si estoy haciendo


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)

Rema, rema, faltan camareros, rema, rema...


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 1. Que no entren ingresos en la casa donde vives.
> 2. Tener menos de 16.000 euros en la cuenta, da igual que tengas coche.
> 3. Que no hayas tenido ningún ingreso el año anterior.



claro, vivir solo. Si eres casapapi no hay pagita, se entiende k te dan de comer


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cipoteca a 30 años ON
> SUV a 5 años ON
> Viaje a Camboya financiado ON
> Viaje a Tailandia financiado ON
> ...



CERO. No cumplo ni una.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si tenéis casa o piso pagado heredado para que remar?.
> Trabajad en trabajos cómodos como yo hago.
> Valoro condiciones y sueldo que me van a pagar y si me conviene lo cojo sino pagas ayudas.
> Esa es la gran renuncia española.
> Cuando yo tenga las mismas ayudas o pagas que un mamadou o ahmed volvere a ser un miembro activo de la sociedad.



Qué fácil hablar desde el punto de vista de una mujer o de alguien de familia bien.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jun 2022)

What Happens When The Workforce No Longer Wants To Work? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jun 2022)

BROOOTAAAL: LIDIA BEDMAN, LA MUJER DE SANTI ABASCAL, SE TRASLADA A MARBELLA PARA DESCANSAR DE LOS RECIENTES DÍAS Y NOCHES DE ZORREO EN IBIZA


Segunda parte de... BROOOTAAAL: PRIMERA ESCAPADA DE LIDIA BEDMAN A IBIZA EN 2022 PARA ZORREAR A PLACER SIN SANTI ABASCAL Y LOS NIÑOS Así es, estimados foreros. La España que madruga nunca descansa. No hace falta decir que se ha trasladado a la ciudad sureña sin Santi, que anda por ahí...




www.burbuja.info





y asi es como vive la españa que madruga, los palilleros k nos dicen q no queremos trabajar. Ella si ha conseguido el sueño español: vivir de su hombre, quemar tarjeta en corte ingles, spas y masajitos en marbella, los demas tenemos k irnos con paco el novecientos eurista y el plan pizza a medias en su zulo


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Turno de noche, betillas.
Remar, remar y volver a remar.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

*Conclusiones que uno va sacando con los años:*
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición
No remar + Nuncafollismo = Neutralidad
Remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Tolerable
No remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Puto amo


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Las chortis remeras son otra molestia para el nuncafollista, tienen todo lo malo de las mujeres y no te dan nada de lo bueno.
Lo mejor es mantener la distancia con ellas en el trabajo: la que no folle que no entretenga.
Que escuche sus quejas, dramas y le haga favores otro.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Conclusiones que uno va sacando con los años:*
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición
> No remar + Nuncafollismo = Neutralidad
> Remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Tolerable
> No remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Puto amo



no remar+nuncafollismo TAMBIEN ES MUY DURO, no ves una luz de esperanza a la k aferrarte


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No, pero veo películas de tíos que se ligan chortinas. Al menos me lo paso bien el tiempo que dura la peli.
> Nadie quiere ver una película de la vida de Fargo, ni siquiera yo.



No tienes un Montecarlo?, está película me la jodió mi ex diciendo todo el rato que era una mierda en el cine.



Spoiler: Drive



La chortina tiene larva, prefiero cruce de caminos, ahí si es mañaco alfota



Por lo menos he salido derrapando de las rotondas al volver de remar con el Barreiros Diesel Coupé, me hace sentir vivo.

Ayer me quedé mirando a una chortina según salía fuerte de una rotonda lenta y no me puso mala cara.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no remar+nuncafollismo TAMBIEN ES MUY DURO, no ves una luz de esperanza a la k aferrarte



Eso es para vosotras, nosotros sabemos que remando nos tocarán las tareas más ingratas y difíciles sí o sí.
Se libran las mujeres, los trepas y los pelotas, el resto hacemos lo nuestro y la mierda que le tocaría hacer a ellos.
Dame tiempo libre y una paguita y ya me organizo yo para no aburrirme, encerrado en una galera todos los días son la copia de otra copia.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>



Me pone los dientes largos el 350z pero está la sopa barata... y biplaza...

Me quita las ganas de vivir el vídeo.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me pone los dientes largos el 350z pero está la sopa barata...



Y no te pone los dientes largos la del pantalón blanco?
La tía será más cara de mantener que el coche, esa no se va con Paco el fontanero.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y no te pone los dientes largos la del pantalón blanco?
> La tía será más cara de mantener que el coche, esa no se va con Paco el fontanero.



Chaval cuando pases los 40 verás a las tías como lo que son, prefiero el 350z las tías vienen solas, me gustan pero últimamente paso... además no dejaría a la mía, sería follar y hasta luego, si no paso...

Además he follado ayer, no estoy frustrado.

De todas maneras las historias de las que obligan a mear sentado, las vagas, las putas y las que no follan nunca que he leído en este hilo son recurrentes en España.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Además he follado ayer, no estoy frustrado.



Si comes siempre macarrones, al final querrás de todo menos macarrones.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si comes siempre macarrones, al final querrás de todo menos macarrones.



No está mal mi parienta, me dicen hasta que está por encima de mis posibilidades.

Ah, vivo en su casa... a ver quién dice esto.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Cuando vayamos a hacer un gasto absurdo, lo mejor es recordar esta frase:


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando vayamos a hacer un gasto absurdo, lo mejor es recordar esta frase:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090506



Yo hice un curso de técnicas para mejorar la venta y lo primero que nos dijeron era que, la venta, no tenia
como objetivo el vender objetos, si no satisfacciones y emociones.
La satisfacción que el cliente encuentra en lo vendido: Que teniamos que encontrar las emociones que el objeto en si le iba a satisfacer/potenciar y dirigir la conversación de ventas hacia ese punto.

Por supuesto las ventas no son siempre asi, pero con la práctica ibas sondeando al cliente y averiguando sus puntos débiles para dirigirle a uno u otro producto.

La gente pocas veces se para a pensar en esto o lo otro o en lo que dice el meme de Mujica.
La gente compra cosas para satisfacer sus emociones, por eso siempre seguirá comprando cosas inútiles con su tiempo.

Este postre es un ejemplo de ello:







Este mi super lo tenia a 1,85 euros, Ahora vale 2 pavos y pico. Una burrada. Pero hay verdadera gente adicta a él. Estan de vainilla y chocolate con menta.

Cada tarrina no es excesivamente grande. ¿Qué ofrece? ¿Muchas calorias por tarrina? No. ç
El postre ofrece EMOCIONES y es un PINCHAZO DIRECTO A TUS SENTIDOS: Oido, gusto, vista y olfato.

En cuanto lo abres y hundes la cuchara en las hojas crujientes de chocolate, el sonido de su rotura ya te lleva a intuir a que estas ante algo delicioso. El olor que empieza a subirte a la nariz ya te hace salivar y en cuanto ves la esponjosidad de la mousse se te hace la boca agua.

Pasa lo mismo con el de chocolate a la menta, una sola cucharada y todo el paladar con un intenso sabor a menta.

Este postre ha sido diseñado para alimentar los sentidos, no el cuerpo.

Auténtica ingenieria de ventas.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> La gente pocas veces se para a pensar en esto o lo otro o en lo que dice el meme de Mujica.
> La gente compra cosas para satisfacer sus emociones, por eso siempre seguirá comprando cosas inútiles con su tiempo.



Por eso hay que hacer dos cosas:
1. Admitir que somos débiles.
2. Recordar la frase de Mujica.
A mí me ha servido para no comprarme un descapotable de segunda mano, por ejemplo.
Estaba obsesionado con el mercedes slk, y la frase de Mujica me ayudó.
Si me hubiera dejado llevar cuando más ganas tenía de comprarlo ahora tendría menos ahorros para escapar de mi galera.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por eso hay que hacer dos cosas:
> 1. Admitir que somos débiles.
> 2. Recordar la frase de Mujica.
> A mí me ha servido para no comprarme un descapotable de segunda mano, por ejemplo.
> ...



Somos débiles asi es.
Además como suele decirse: SIN LA OSCURIDAD, ¿COMO RECONOCERIAMOS LA LUZ?


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Chortinas para todos los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Hostelería + Nuncafollismo = Derroición


----------



## Murray's (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hostelería + Nuncafollismo = Derroición
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090597




No entiendo porqué en este pais no se cometen locuras de incels , deben ser las drogas o psicotropos que toman que los atonta


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No entiendo porqué en este pais no se cometen locuras de incels , deben ser las drogas o psicotropos que toman que los atonta



No hay armas de fuego tan fáciles de conseguir como en USA, sino sería otro cantar.

Quitar la vida con tus propias o con un arma blanca no está al alcance de todo el mundo.

Requiere un proceso de asimilación interior muy fuerte.

Yo siempre digo que disparar lo hace cualquier subnormal, matar con un cuchillo como una conducta normal eso está al alcance de muy pocos privilegiados.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (15 Jun 2022)

Café recién llegado al despacho, salgo a las 14.00, a ver si me pillo a una lumi.

Como vais remeritos?


----------



## Albertini (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Conclusiones que uno va sacando con los años:*
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición
> No remar + Nuncafollismo = Neutralidad
> Remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Tolerable
> No remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Puto amo



Acabo de descubrir este hilo, con 41 años, me encuentro en la derroición, y eso que con el teletrabajo me ahorro los atascos.


----------



## boquiman (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Conclusiones que uno va sacando con los años:*
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición
> No remar + Nuncafollismo = Neutralidad
> Remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Tolerable
> No remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Puto amo



Totalmente de acuerdo... me pasa lo mismo, llegar a casa después de remar como un hijoputa y no tener quién te espere, te dé un abrazo y te dedique una sonrisa es la muerte en vida... (no hablo ya ni de follar)
Ánimo, somos unos cuantos los que nos planteamos si merece la pena remar tan fuerte para nada.


----------



## Murray's (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Conclusiones que uno va sacando con los años:*
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición
> No remar + Nuncafollismo = Neutralidad
> Remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Tolerable
> No remar + Chortina loquita por ti = Puto amo



La última es la prueba de fuego de que te quieren de verdad


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Remad cabrones. Seguid remando.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

El cuenco de arroz que nos paga nuestro carcelero por la estancia diaria en su cárcel en el horario que nos diga haciendo sin rechistar todo tipo de tareas ingratas y repetitivas cada vez da para menos.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Si al camarero se le cae un vaso al suelo por ir rápido al estar haciendo el trabajo de 2 personas, se le olvida un pedido, responde al insulto de un cliente o se encuentra mal y tiene que ir al baño el jefe le echa la bronca.
TODO a cambio de hacer un porrón de horas por un cuenco de arroz que apenas le da para sobrevivir.
Enciendo la tele y Gusana Griso se pregunta sorprendida por qué cada vez cuesta más encontrar camareros.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jun 2022)

y


Fargo dijo:


> El cuenco de arroz que nos paga nuestro carcelero por la estancia diaria en su cárcel en el horario que nos diga haciendo sin rechistar todo tipo de tareas ingratas y repetitivas cada vez da para menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090995



mas te vale ser agradecido por poder hacerlo , con una sonrisa asi m gusta y da gracias d nuevo por esta limosnita remerito de mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jun 2022)

Bueno remeritos el salmon también ha subido un montón. Al remerito solo le quedará bocadillo de bichos y da gracias


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno remeritos el salmon también ha subido un montón. Al remerito solo le quedará bocadillo de bichos y da gracias



La inflación es machirula opresora porque también te afecta a ti.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

"El trabajo dignifica, el trabajo te pule, con mucho tiempo libre no sabrîas qué hacer, trabajar es bueno, trabajar te realiza"


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar.
No es lo mismo estar en curro y saber que cuando salgas te espera esto...







A saber con certeza que solo te espera esto...


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

Hoy es la tercera noche consecutiva remando.
Cuando trabajas de noche es curioso, nunca estás del todo despierto ni del todo dormido.
El cuerpo humano no entiende de cuadrantes y acusa la falta de sueño.
Durante el turno si puedo escribiré unos cuantos mensajes, pido disculpas de antemano si me paso de la raya porque estoy hasta los cojones del remo y no sé lo que puede salir de mi mente perturbada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El cuenco de arroz que nos paga nuestro carcelero por la estancia diaria en su cárcel en el horario que nos diga haciendo sin rechistar todo tipo de tareas ingratas y repetitivas cada vez da para menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090995



Eso es barato. He pasado por un Bp esta mañana y lo más barato estaba a 2.09.


----------



## LangostaPaco (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



El remero es incansable, es como la avaricia de un langosto, indestructibles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno remeritos el salmon también ha subido un montón. Al remerito solo le quedará bocadillo de bichos y da gracias



Joder, de lo poco fresco que compro. No me jodas que me tengo que pasar a la panga o a la lechuga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "El trabajo dignifica, el trabajo te pule, con mucho tiempo libre no sabrîas qué hacer, trabajar es bueno, trabajar te realiza"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091047



Frase para chavalines que aún no han empezado.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jun 2022)

Ves un tiarrón noruego 190 180 IQ potentisimo y esta.... CON UNA MORITA!!!!!!!!! Me podeis explicar que cojones haceis todos los europeos con moritas o latinas????? POR QUÉ????


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jun 2022)

yo


Fargo dijo:


> Hoy es la tercera noche consecutiva remando.
> Cuando trabajas de noche es curioso, nunca estás del todo despierto ni del todo dormido.
> El cuerpo humano no entiende de cuadrantes y acusa la falta de sueño.
> Durante el turno si puedo escribiré unos cuantos mensajes, pido disculpas de antemano si me paso de la raya porque estoy hasta los cojones del remo y no sé lo que puede salir de mi mente perturbada.
> ...



yo estoy hoy cabreada que te cagas, pero que te cagas, por la mierda de que todos los tios tengais que estar con moritas o con panchas estoy HASTA LOS COJONES y las mujeres en condiciones solas y remando


----------



## LangostaPaco (15 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo
> 
> yo estoy hoy cabreada que te cagas, pero que te cagas, por la mierda de que todos los tios tengais que estar con moritas o con panchas estoy HASTA LOS COJONES y las mujeres en condiciones solas y remando



Vete a fregar charo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jun 2022)

Muy mal un SLK modelo viejo 5000 Merkels, da felicidad supongo, a mi me gusta no llevar un Xsara Picasso.

Compratelo y rema por algo.

Yo hoy he pillado dos litros de sangría, he visto las tías medio despelotadas, ahora saldré a correr... ni tan mal... voy a pillar un moto o un descapotable paco.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Baja el listón, no hay Brad Pitt para todas.



y el que hay te lo ves con una morita.... me teneis hasta los cojones joderrr joder joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fargo (15 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y el que hay te lo ves con una morita.... me tenéis hasta los cojones joderrr joder joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1091507



ese man era mio payaso


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Bueno chavales, ya estoy más liberado.
El turno de noche es lo que tiene, que te puedes tocar las pelotas.
Además, descansas de ver algunos compañeros y jefes tironucables, algo que se agradece.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Jun 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> El remero es incansable, es como la avaricia de un langosto, indestructibles.


----------



## sikBCN (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo
> 
> yo estoy hoy cabreada que te cagas, pero que te cagas, por la mierda de que todos los tios tengais que estar con moritas o con panchas estoy HASTA LOS COJONES y las mujeres en condiciones solas y remando



Pillate un tío normal, no hay pibes de 2 metros guapos y cuadrados con Ferraris para todas.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

p


sikBCN dijo:


> Pillate un tío normal, no hay pibes de 2 metros guapos y cuadrados con Ferraris para todas.



pero por qué yo tengo que quedarme con un paco de mier y una morita disfrutandose eso


----------



## Stock Option (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo
> 
> yo estoy hoy cabreada que te cagas, pero que te cagas, por la mierda de que todos los tios tengais que estar con moritas o con panchas estoy HASTA LOS COJONES y las mujeres en condiciones solas y remando



Pues eso. Dumping laboral de gente que tendría que estar en la cocina y en lugar de ello están remando para pagarse los whiskas y el prozac.

Ni a las panchas ni a las moras les importa ocupar SU lugar.


----------



## sikBCN (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> p
> 
> pero por qué yo tengo que quedarme con un paco de mier y una morita disfrutandose eso



Gatos,muchos gatos....te veo con muchos,muchos gatos.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pues eso. Dumping laboral de gente que tendría que estar en la cocina y en lugar de ello están remando para pagarse los whiskas y el prozac.
> 
> Ni a las panchas ni a las moras les importa ocupar SU lugar.



yo queria ser una señora, keria ese man me entiendes, y me entero que esta con una morita porque por lo visto NO SE COMIA UNA ROSCA. Lo de los europeos con panchas o moras es cada día mas acojonante.... pero qué tienen? dime como hombre por qué les gustan tanto


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Gatos,muchos gatos....te veo con muchos,muchos gatos.



yo tambien me veo con muchos gatos, por eso estoy tan cabreada y derroida


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y aunque hubiera uno le buscaría defectos y le amargaría la vida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091538



no te ha pasado que conoces a uno y conoces al hermano y el hermano es 1000 veces mejor y dices joder quiero este tipo a toda costa


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo
> 
> yo estoy hoy cabreada que te cagas, pero que te cagas, por la mierda de que todos los tios tengais que estar con moritas o con panchas estoy HASTA LOS COJONES y las mujeres en condiciones solas y remando



Mi mujer se ríe de tí, y del resto de paticortas bigotudas. Están años mil de vosotras, categoría abuela.
Y mi suegra ya ni te digo, es más machista que el fari. Podría decir que le tengo tanto o más aprecio que a mi madre, por el trato que me da.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Tras unos años de retiro de las galeras el plan está claro: ir a por la PLACITA.
Este remero de la privada está cansado y quiere unirse al club de los que viven bien, cobrando sin dar un palo al agua en toda la mañana.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Si no me muevo rápido estoy perdido, la privada me está consumiendo desde hace tiempo.
Remar hasta los 67 en la privada, al ritmo de trabajo que tengo ahora no llego vivo a los 40.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Una chortina me vendría bien, lástima que solo me hagan caso las Charos que ya se les pasó el arroz.
Con ESTO afrontaría los turnos del remo de otra manera, el remo unido al nuncafollismo es una pésima combinación.
Una lástima, chavales.
Una chortina a pelito para Fargo o bombonas en sedes.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

dios que pais mas paco, es que no hay otra palabra, gente fea y paco no hay quien pille macho


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ves un tiarrón noruego 190 180 IQ potentisimo y esta.... CON UNA MORITA!!!!!!!!! Me podeis explicar que cojones haceis todos los europeos con moritas o latinas????? POR QUÉ????



Lo de las latinas ya te lo digo yo:supercariñosas, te dan buen sexo,...lo contrario que vosotras. Al final son igual de harpías, pero eso que te has llevado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo
> 
> yo estoy hoy cabreada que te cagas, pero que te cagas, por la mierda de que todos los tios tengais que estar con moritas o con panchas estoy HASTA LOS COJONES y las mujeres en condiciones solas y remando



Una mujer en condiciones si está sola es porque ella ha decidido que sea así despreciando a todos los buenos candidatos que ha tenido en su vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una mujer en condiciones si está sola es porque ella ha decidido que sea así despreciando a todos los buenos candidatos que ha tenido en su vida.



claro por qu eme tengo que conformar yo con el hermano feo si el otro le da 10 vueltas evidentemente quieres el premio gordo, ya no te la juegas


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> claro por qu eme tengo que conformar yo con el hermano feo si el otro le da 10 vueltas evidentemente quieres el premio gordo, ya no te la juegas



Acabas de resumir por qué en este país solo follan los 4 de siempre.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Acabas de resumir por qué en este país solo follan los 4 de siempre.



me bloquea porque me gusta su hermano pues lo siento joder y encima no me da su numero tengo un cabreo de la ostia meses pico pala a ver si se compadece y nada


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> me bloquea porque me gusta su hermano pues lo siento joder y encima no me da su numero tengo un cabreo de la ostia meses pico pala a ver si se compadece y nada



Fóllate a uno Lunes y Miércoles, y al otro Martes y Jueves.
Son estos?


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fóllate a uno Lunes y Miércoles, y al otro Martes y Jueves.
> Son estos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091622



no, he intentado hacer las cosas con honestidad, mira que me gusta tu hermano joder. Pero nada, dice que es humillante y no entra en razón, me ha llamado psicópata


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo de las latinas ya te lo digo yo:supercariñosas, te dan buen sexo,...lo contrario que vosotras. Al final son igual de harpías, pero eso que te has llevado.



hombre, con semejantes manes quien no va a ser cariñosa, pero a ti siempre te quieren encasquetar al feo, el bombon esta vetado a moritas y panchas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jun 2022)

hay que eslomarse

vamos darle mas fuerte al REMO


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> hay que eslomarse
> 
> vamos darle mas fuerte al REMO


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Remar, remar, remar y volver a remar.


----------



## Murray's (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar, remar, remar y volver a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091708



En España siempre fué asi

Uno trabaja y los demás mirando y disfrutando.

Esa estampa del camarero esperando atender mesas es como la del albañil que pica piedra y tres le miran más los abuelos que se aburren. 


Parecemos un pais subdesarrollado.joder







Aqui ya no quiere remar ni Dios.


Uno de los peores sectores es la Hostelería. La inmensa mayoría te hacen hacer horas de más que luego no te pagan. Y si protestas, no lo hagas en agosto, porque luego te agreden sin testigos delante para que no te presentes más al trabajo y tener, seguidamente, la excusa de que como en tres días...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En España siempre fué asi
> 
> Uno trabaja y los demás mirando y disfrutando.
> 
> ...



es que lo somos. Si tu vieras la cantidad de panchos sin trabajar que se acoplan en casa de la gente y piden pasta y ese es su modo de vida te llevarias las manos a la cabeza. Van llamando a mas y mas y trayendo a más a cambio de que les paguen un mes de alquiler al que esta aqui y luego se van apañando así, mira, a mi me da TERROR lo que tenemos aqui ya


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

El cuenco de arroz cada vez da para menos y la gente está empezando a hacer cuentas.
Gusana Griso y Joaquin Prat diciendo que no encuentran camareros pero no dicen el verdadero motivo:
Ya no sale a cuenta deslomarse...


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuenco de arroz - Deplazamiento a galera= Sueldo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092018



cuenco de arroz - facturas -comida -alquiler = tu sueldo de mierda o directamente esclavo. Recuerdo que a los esclavos tambien se les daba techo y comida, sino de qué. Ahora te lo pagas tu, pero es lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

De mis compañeros los que están de alquiler no ahorran un céntimo, llevan años atrapados en esa situación.
Muchísimos remeros viven a una nómina de la indigencia, antes remar te convertía en clase media.
Ahora remas y ya no te da para vivir solo ni para mantener un coche, aunque te limites a consumir como un monje sin coche, con la misma ropa y sin aficiones que cuesten dinero, de alquiler manteniéndote por ti mismo ahorrarás una miseria.
Casta y funcivagos a un lado de la valla, paguiteros y remeros de la privada por otro. 
Al menos los paguiteros no reman, si remas de sol a sol y sigues siendo pobre se te queda cara de tonto.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Jun 2022)

La revolución de los remeros deberia ser con la guillotina.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Los palilleros no encuentran camareros ofreciendo cuencos de arroz, que se pongan ellos a limpiar las mesas y fregar los platos.


----------



## LangostaPaco (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los palilleros no encuentran camareros ofreciendo cuencos de arroz, que se pongan ellos a limpiar las mesas y fregar los platos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092179



Que se jodan, me nutre muchisimo


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los palilleros no encuentran camareros ofreciendo cuencos de arroz, que se pongan ellos a limpiar las mesas y fregar los platos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092179



pues se traen m oritos y panchitos


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues se traen moritos y panchitos



Esos ya vienen con la lección aprendida.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esos ya vienen con la lección aprendida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092192








Encuesta en 15 países africanos. Más del 50% de los jóvenes quieren emigrar a Europa en los próximos años


No son tan tontos. Venir a Europa a vivir de gratis.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Dos imágenes que definen España, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones:


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dos imágenes que definen España, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092256
> 
> ...



eso siempre ha sido así y será, pero al remero hay que garantizarle unos minimos de vida.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (16 Jun 2022)

*Remar en la cueva a 40 grados MANDA*


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Todo el finde de 07 a 15, hay que levantar este país de corruptos, vagos y funcivagos.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

"Los remeros somos la mierda cantante y danzante del mundo".


----------



## hartman (16 Jun 2022)

que asco maña a las 7:30 en planta para mohamed, kulunguele y talleres para pintarse el toto.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> que asco maña a las 7:30 en planta para mohamed, kulunguele y talleres para pintarse el toto.



Kulungele solo kiere pagita si pagita piso kungele bien kungele no delincuente


----------



## hartman (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Kulungele solo kiere pagita si pagita piso kungele bien kungele no delincuente



mohamed solo kere pagueta segarro e chupaita.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> mohamed solo kere pagueta segarro e chupaita.



Jsjajsjsb guenas neñas para morito cachondo yo morito muy caliente yo ver neñas gusta mucho tocar nenas bien guarrilla en España


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> que asco maña a las 7:30 en planta para mohamed, kulunguele y talleres para pintarse el toto.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Jun 2022)

Hoy he visto 5 chortinas ligeras de ropa subir en un Cherokee de los 90.


Me han preñado el alma a pelito, cargando el maletero en Shorts y tirantes para irse de viaje ( a las chicas especiales les gusta viajar, casi ninguna tiene este hobbye) y encima estaban todas buenas. Parecia eso una puta película americana de Teens de las de sin guarrerías, que derroicion, y...




www.burbuja.info





Bueno, he visto 5 chortinas apretadas subir en un Jeep de los 90, cargando cosas en el maletero.


La reflexión, es que a mí edad sabes que nunca vas a vivir eso, te da nostalgia de la Juventud, antes era todo mejor, y tenías ilusión y pensabas que te ibas a comer el mundo.

Nostalgia de las fiestas, besar chicas nuevas, ilusiones, cuando yo era joven confiaba en el futuro, pero llegó el socialismo progre este.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hoy he visto 5 chortinas ligeras de ropa subir en un Cherokee de los 90.
> 
> 
> Me han preñado el alma a pelito, cargando el maletero en Shorts y tirantes para irse de viaje ( a las chicas especiales les gusta viajar, casi ninguna tiene este hobbye) y encima estaban todas buenas. Parecia eso una puta película americana de Teens de las de sin guarrerías, que derroicion, y...
> ...



No desespere, siempre puede hacerse un Sugar Daddy.

Ahorre, las chortinas son muy agradecidas


----------



## XRL (16 Jun 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Rema y calla...



 buenísimo el gif


----------



## XRL (16 Jun 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> normal que estés hasta el rabo de esta mierda de vida que llevamos, y peor es saber que cuando no seas productivo para pagar impuestos, después de haber consumido tus mejores años de la vida en hacer ricos a otros,; estarás solo, serás viejo, pobre y la enfermedad te visitará … haz el petate y huye, corre tanto como Forrest Gump para salvar tu vida, aún puedes lograrlo.



y donde quieres huir? si vayas donde vayas es lo mismo en todas partes


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Esto ya empieza a salir en los medios:


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

"Algunos hosteleros creen que hay desmotivación entre los trabajadores"
TÓCATE LOS COJONES, si pagan un cuenco de arroz echando más horas que un reloj qué esperaban estos palilleros?


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Ya no salen las cuentas, o pagan más o va a trabajar su puta madre.


----------



## Murray's (16 Jun 2022)

A este paso sale más a cuenta ponerse a pedir en la puerta del super de al lado de casa, vas andando no gastas gasolina y lo que te den es limpio sin que un palillero o el Estado pueda robarte ni aprovecharse.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A este paso sale más a cuenta ponerse a pedir en la puerta del super de al lado de casa, vas andando no gastas gasolina y lo que te den es limpio sin que un palillero o el Estado pueda robarte ni aprovecharse.



Hay cierto hastío, con ser un poco avispado ya sabes que estás haciendo el pringado echando más horas que un reloj para pagarle la fiesta a los demás.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A este paso sale más a cuenta ponerse a pedir en la puerta del super de al lado de casa, vas andando no gastas gasolina y lo que te den es limpio sin que un palillero o el Estado pueda robarte ni aprovecharse.



bueno eso te lo garantizo yo que esa gente saca mas que tu trabajando. Pidiendo en el metro o por los bares, muchos se hacen mas de lo q ganas tu, lo q pasa q lo funden en droga y tal, pero ganar, ganan mas que tu. Algunos hasta es su modus vivendi, van de ciudad en ciudad pidiendo y de eso viven


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay cierto hastío, con ser un poco avispado ya sabes que estás haciendo el pringado echando más horas que un reloj para pagarle la fiesta a los vividores.



en españa no hay luces.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto ya empieza a salir en los medios:



es que por lo visto hay que estudiar una carrera para poner copas. Antes cualquiera entraba, ahora necesitan años de experiencia hasta para servir copas.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> es que por lo visto hay que estudiar una carrera para poner copas.



También hay que aceptar cuencos de arroz.
Antes con un sueldo de camarero te daba para mantener a tu mujer y tus hijos.
Ahora no te da ni para irte a vivir tú solo sin pasar penurias.
La gente se estâ dando cuenta de la estafa.


----------



## nadie_importante (17 Jun 2022)

Hilos de mierda para acostumbrar a la borregada a chupar mierda y ser "feliz".

Quéjate un millón de veces en los foros e insiste, una y otra vez, que en la realidad no tendrás nada y será imbécil (felices serán los hijos de la grandísima puta que se quedarán con los resultados de tu esfuerzo y trabajo, esclavo de mierda).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no salen las cuentas, o pagan más o va a trabajar su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092751


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También hay que aceptar cuencos de arroz.
> Antes con un sueldo de camarero te daba para mantener a tu mujer y tus hijos.
> Ahora no te da ni para irte a vivir tú solo sin pasar penurias todos los meses.
> La gente se está dando cuenta de la estafa.



pues eso tiene dificil arreglo. Las cuentas simplemente no salen. Hay poco empleo, y mucha mano de obra, y no para de entrar gente.


----------



## 21creciente (17 Jun 2022)

Baja por depresión, ya está usted tardando


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jun 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> Baja por depresión, ya está usted tardando



¿Y como se pide una baja por depresión?

Es que me han comentado que es ir al médico de AP y llorarle en plan: *Estoy fatal, no puedo ir al curro, me tiemblan las piernas cada vez que voy al curro, me resulta imposible levantarme todas las mañanas pensando a donde tengo que ir..........*

No lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Y como se pide una baja por depresión?
> 
> Es que me han comentado que es ir al médico de AP y llorarle en plan: *Estoy fatal, no puedo ir al curro, me tiemblan las piernas cada vez que voy al curro, me resulta imposible levantarme todas las mañanas pensando a donde tengo que ir..........*
> 
> No lo tengo muy claro.



y no te la van a dar. Porque para eso tendrian que dar de baja a medio pais. Te mandaran pastillitas, y a remar


----------



## tracrium (17 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y no te la van a dar. Porque para eso tendrian que dar de baja a medio pais. Te mandaran pastillitas, y a remar



Habla de estrés laboral y suicidio. El MAP te dará la baja y te derivará al psiquiatra.

O come un puñado de pastillas inofensivas y que te manden a urgencias. Te ingresarán en agudos de psiquiatría.

No te sientas culpable. Hay mucha gente a la que le dan una paga y no tienen absolutamente nada.

Tienes a 400.000 políticos con sus tropecientos mil enchufados viviendo de la sopa boba.

Cero remordimientos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y no te la van a dar. Porque para eso tendrian que dar de baja a medio pais. Te mandaran pastillitas, y a remar



¿Y si muestro sintomas de bipolaridad en el curro... malas contestaciones y cosas asi?

Yo es que estoy pensando en algún plan para que me den puerta disciplinaria y poder cogerme el paro y descansar físicamente.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Y si muestro sintomas de bipolaridad en el curro... malas contestaciones y cosas asi?
> 
> Yo es que estoy pensando en algún plan para que me den puerta disciplinaria y poder cogerme el paro y descansar físicamente.



pues de eso ya no entiendo, no tengo tanta experiencia, pero digo yo que te pueden despedir si haces el loco, ni idea


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jun 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Habla de estrés laboral y suicidio. El MAP te dará la baja y te derivará al psiquiatra.
> 
> O come un puñado de pastillas inofensivas y que te manden a urgencias. Te ingresarán en agudos de psiquiatría.
> 
> ...



si no lo digo porque no sea honesto, lo digo porque no es nada facil consguir una bajita por depresion o ansiedad, en el foro ya se ha hablado. Te diran que si dejas de trabajar y estas metido en la cama todo el dia eso sera peor para tu depresion, que pruebes con las pastillas, venga usted a consulta en un mes


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Jun 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Habla de estrés laboral y suicidio. El MAP te dará la baja y te derivará al psiquiatra.
> 
> O come un puñado de pastillas inofensivas y que te manden a urgencias. Te ingresarán en agudos de psiquiatría.
> 
> ...



Mal, te marcas de por vida, a la mínima vuelves, y en cualquier follon salen antecedes psiquiátricos.


----------



## tracrium (17 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mal, te marcas de por vida, a la mínima vuelves, y en cualquier follon salen antecedes psiquiátricos.



¿Y?


----------



## tracrium (17 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si no lo digo porque no sea honesto, lo digo porque no es nada facil consguir una bajita por depresion o ansiedad, en el foro ya se ha hablado. Te diran que si dejas de trabajar y estas metido en la cama todo el dia eso sera peor para tu depresion, que pruebes con las pastillas, venga usted a consulta en un mes



No creas. Los MAP suelen tener miedo de que esa amenaza de suicidio sea real y sean ellos los responsables.

Además, están tan saturados y quemados, que acaban antes dándote la baja que discutiendo. 

Saben que, además, el tratamiento con antidepresivos puede animar al depresivo a suicidarse durante las primeras semanas de tratamiento. 

Ellos no te van a pagar la nómina y no se van a jugar su placita.

Si te llama el inspector, le montas un drama y ya está.


----------



## tracrium (17 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Y si muestro sintomas de bipolaridad en el curro... malas contestaciones y cosas asi?
> 
> Yo es que estoy pensando en algún plan para que me den puerta disciplinaria y poder cogerme el paro y descansar físicamente.



Si es así, ve a currar con una buena cogorza y ya está.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jun 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Si es así, ve a currar con una buena cogorza y ya está.



Soy abstemio   

Un hombre que no bebe ni fuma.... y como no podia ser de otra manera NI FOLLA.


----------



## tracrium (17 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Soy abstemio
> 
> Un hombre que no bebe ni fuma.... y como no podia ser de otra manera NI FOLLA.



Te tomas cuatro trakimazines y le cuentas a tus jefes las verdades del barquero.


----------



## Euron G. (17 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la polystation 4



  Extraordinaria referencia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jun 2022)

No sé de qué boomers hablas porque los que nacimos en los 70 comimos mierda por un tubo y no hemos tenido las facilidades y privilegios que vosotros sí habéis tenido.


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1093035



Ah telétrabajo..los empresaurios les suena a chino


----------



## Jackblack (17 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Jaja pero si tu vas por el foro diciendo que odias a las mujeres, que no follas, ni amas a ninguna mujer, por eso estás amargado, no por el curro.



Se ve q no conoces a las mujeres.. la encuesta es bastante clara, el 80% d ellas no t toca ni con un palo si no tienes curro.
Los factores van ligados lo dicen ellas mismas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (17 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Qué zona es ?
Lo que me gusta de las gasolineras es que es de los pocos sitios donde cualquier súbdito de cualquier zona de la geografía es igual, sin discriminaciones.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy he preguntado a varios del curro si les gustaría que la empresa les despidiera pagándoles una buena indemnización.
> Solo han dicho que sí los más antiguos, el resto me dijeron que tienen miedo a dejar este curro y que no les salga otra cosa, tienen muchos amigos en paro y los trabajos escasean.
> La mayoría están a una nómina de la indigencia, lo poco que ganan se lo gastan todo, incluso los casapapis.
> El factor diferencial? La novia.
> ...



Y si comes todos los dias latas de conserva y bocatas de choped también ahorras mucho mas, ya lo que faltaba es que no pueda la gente joven tener novia y follar durante la juventud o salir a cenar y algún concierto, ¿encima de no tener hijos deben estar muertos en vida?


----------



## Murray's (17 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy he preguntado a varios del curro si les gustaría que la empresa les despidiera pagándoles una buena indemnización.
> Solo han dicho que sí los más antiguos, el resto me dijeron que tienen miedo a dejar este curro y que no les salga otra cosa, tienen muchos amigos en paro y los trabajos escasean.
> La mayoría están a una nómina de la indigencia, lo poco que ganan se lo gastan todo, incluso los casapapis.
> El factor diferencial? La novia.
> ...



Lo que tienen miedo es a verse sin empleo y les dejen sus novias o parejas, ya que cuando una tia te deja es complicado encontrar otra, en España.


Recordemos que el 80% de las mujeres menores de 35 años que fueron encuestadas en España , jamás saldrian con un parado. 

Ya lo dice el refrán: tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas.


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo que tienen miedo es a verse sin empleo y les dejen sus novias o parejas, ya que cuando una tia te deja es complicado encontrar otra, en España.
> 
> 
> Recordemos que el 80% de las mujeres menores de 35 años que fueron encuestadas en España , jamás saldrian con un parado.
> ...



En las relaciones como en la vida @Murray's hay que echarle huevos.

Quizás seas un parado, pero si tienes labia, físico de orangután líder de manada y persistencia te puedes ligar incluso a la mujer más rica de este mundo.

La mujer y sobretodo la triunfadora es de comportamientos simples, buscan no un hombre con éxito, porque tal ya lo ponen ellas, buscan un hombre fuerte que sepa estar a su lado y que sepan sobrellevar el ego de la mujer.

Lo que todavía no ha comprendido la gente, es que una mujer de éxito busca lo opuesto y una gandula busca manutención.

Las mujeres mojan las bragas por aquellos que demuestran que las pueden atar en corto.


----------



## Murray's (17 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



2'42€ la S 98

Pronto los 3€


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> 2'42€ la S 98
> 
> Pronto los 3€



Eso dónde ?

Quién echa la sin plomo 98 ?


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes señores. A LAS BUENAS PAGAS!!!!!!!!

Alquiler zulo sin ventana en madric compartido : 700 x persona y el aire acondicionado se paga aparte en mano o SE BLOQUEA.

Pide paco pide, que pagan


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo que tienen miedo es a verse sin empleo y les dejen sus novias o parejas, ya que cuando una tia te deja es complicado encontrar otra, en España.
> 
> 
> Recordemos que el 80% de las mujeres menores de 35 años que fueron encuestadas en España , jamás saldrian con un parado.
> ...



JAMAS evidentemente, mientras haya machos CON LAS PAGAS GORDAS. Hay picateclas cobrando entre 60000 y 80000 al mes.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Javito Putero (18 Jun 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Se ve q no conoces a las mujeres.. la encuesta es bastante clara, el 80% d ellas no t toca ni con un palo si no tienes curro.
> Los factores van ligados lo dicen ellas mismas.



pues las llamaremos putas


----------



## Fargo (18 Jun 2022)

Sin esto al salir del remo estamos muertos...
Cuanto más viejo es uno más aprecia los encantos de una chortina en su época de mayor pizpiretismo que nos alegre el alma y nos ponga el rabo como un tanque ruso apuntando a un campanario.
Yo no pierdo la fe de camelarme alguna veinteañera, porque la esperanza es lo último que se pierde.


----------



## Fargo (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Jun 2022)

Se acabó, tengo vacaciones y voy a ir preparando el terreno para mi salida de la galera.

No puedo más, hoy haciendo una operativa ha venido uno de los responsables a tocarme los cojones y hemos
acabado discutiendo. En parte he explotado yo porque estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio.

Ya estoy hasta la puta polla de que me tomen por idiota, todo mi cabreo y mala ostia viene por algo que aunque es algo
muy común en esta HEZPAÑA, en mi empresa actual se ha convertido en algo endémico en los últimos dos años (y os aseguro que asi no se hacian las cosas en mi empresa): El enchufismo y la hipocresia. Por una parte, tienen obligación por normativa suya interna de que los puestos que salen dentro de la empresa se ofrezcan en primer lugar internamente, y luego si no se puede cubrir, externamente. Y a mi y a otras compañeros que teniamos experiencia real de muchos años en esos puestos, nos han denegado el acceso a esos puestos aún habiendolos pedido en tiempo y forma y diciendo que no cumpliamos los requisitos, metiendo luego a gente A DEDO (que les está saliendo rana según las noticias que tengo ) y amigos o gente que por sus características les interesaba para rebajar costes laborales.

Es tal el odio y el cabreo... que cuando vuelva de las vacaciones intentaré llegar a un acuerdo de despido para poder coger el paro. Si no, pues dimitiré. Si ya sé, deberia provocar el despido o hacerles alguna jugada y joderles por algún sitio (pues lo merecen), pero no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas, me asquean tanto que estoy dispuesto a darles lo que quieren y dedicar todo mi esfuerzo mental a terminar mi reconversión laboral.

Tengo un colchón económico suficiente para replantearme lo laboral un tiempo. Estoy terminando trabajos de programación para ponerlos bonitos en un portafolios e intentar otras cosas. Pero el agotamiento de mi galera actual, que vengo con dolores de pies, espalda y mala gana, me impide trabajar en el PC el tiempo que requiere).

Merece la pena invertir parte de los ahorros en esto. El dinero está para utilizarlo cuando se necesita, no acumularlo para ser el más rico del cementerio: Descansar y terminar mi reconversión. Cuando en la galera actual no puedes conseguir nada, porque la directiva y subdirectiva de la misma se han convertido en unos auténticos hijos de la gran puta que te consideran poco menos que un zurullo, estar como estoy es perder TIEMPO y SALUD.

Por cierto, ¿Sabeis a cuanto nos pagan la hora a los remeros de clase baja en retail/supermercados? Si, los supermercados y grandes superficies que están todo el día quejándose de que si la luz, que si esto lo otro, pero luego los muy Hijos de la gran puta tienen una estructura jerarquica más amplia que el vaticano.

Pues eso, a 5,99 euros la hora... ni mil jodidas de las antiguas pesetas.
Malditos hijos de la gran puta sean, sobre todo la patronal del retail y grandes superficies.

El mundo es de los valientes. Se acabó ser un cobarde. Si no hay acuerdo dimitiré y a otra cosa y que sea lo que diós quiera.

Me iria con una excedencia, pero no puedo pedir otra hasta dentro de un par de años ya que hace dos disfrute de una, y no pienso aguantar dos años más con esa cuadrilla de Hijos de la grandisima puta.

Asi que ...

*¡Alea iacta est! 

*


----------



## Murray's (19 Jun 2022)

Up


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres tienen otras soluciones para escapar del remo y vivir muy bien sin tener que remar.
Engañadas desde bien jóvenes por las élites para pensar que "trabajar te libera y te empodera" tras unos años remando comiendo mierda las más espabiladas aprenden la lección.
Dejan de abrirse de piernas para los macarras sin un céntimo, es hora de ponerse las pilas y zorrear al mejor postor.
Estamos hablando de una tercera vía de escape de la privada: teníamos la PLACITA, la PAGUITA y ahora aparece la PENSIONCITA.
Millones de mujeres hacen esta jugada, si tenéis pasta y se os nota andaos con ojo, sobre todo usad siempre preservativo.
Hay mucha listilla que está buena cansada de madrugar para ir a remar.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)

Los hosteleros no encuentran camareros.....ofreciendo contratos de mierda con un sueldo, unos horarios y unas condiciones de mierda.
ESA ES LA PARTE QUE NUNCA SALE EN LOS MEDIOS.
Fijaos en la expresión de este hombre, una imagen vale más que 1000 palabras...


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Murray's (19 Jun 2022)

Trabajad mientras los politicos complices de abusadores y violadores de menores se van de fiesta a celebrarlo mientras gracias a vosotros cobran 7000€ mensuales...


----------



## Murray's (19 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los hosteleros no encuentran camareros.....ofreciendo contratos de mierda con un sueldo, unos horarios y unas condiciones de mierda.
> ESA ES LA PARTE QUE NUNCA SALE EN LOS MEDIOS.
> Fijaos en la expresión de este hombre, una imagen vale más que 1000 palabras...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095589




Typical spanish

Expresión de nunca follismo y de laborar en un curro mierder


----------



## Murray's (19 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen sus soluciones para escapar del remo y vivir muy bien sin tener que remar.
> Engañadas desde bien jóvenes por las élites para pensar que "trabajar te libera y te empodera" tras unos años remando comiendo mierda las más espabiladas aprenden la lección.
> Dejan de abrirse de piernas para los macarras sin un céntimo, es hora de ponerse las pilas y zorrear al mejor postor.
> Estamos hablando de una tercera vía de escape de la privada: teníamos la PLACITA, la PAGUITA y ahora aparece la PENSIONCITA.
> ...




Ser mujer en España es un chollo


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen sus soluciones para escapar del remo y vivir muy bien sin tener que remar.
> Engañadas desde bien jóvenes por las élites para pensar que "trabajar te libera y te empodera" tras unos años remando comiendo mierda las más espabiladas aprenden la lección.
> Dejan de abrirse de piernas para los macarras sin un céntimo, es hora de ponerse las pilas y zorrear al mejor postor.
> Estamos hablando de una tercera vía de escape de la privada: teníamos la PLACITA, la PAGUITA y ahora aparece la PENSIONCITA.
> ...



Y luego está el combo ganador , PLACITA + SUELDO NESCAFÉ O PENSIONCITA


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)

"Remad, cabrones. Seguid remando.
A mì me hacéis rico y con vuestros impuestos los funcis viven como sultanes".


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)

Cualquiera que esté trabajando en la privada y tenga un mínimo de inteligencia se le queda cara de tonto.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)

Hilo de máxima derroición, Calopez ya ni aparece porque tiene miedo de lo que podría encontrarse.
Aquí solo habitamos remeros derroídos, pagapensiones divorciados, remeros de sol a sol, lacayos de la empresa privada hispanistaní, tipos que trabajan los Domigos, almas errantes de hombres que hace mucho que no catan una yegua veinteañera...
Por alguna razón seguimos remando, pero os digo una cosa:
Si no tengo esto a pelito cuando vuelvo a casa de remar VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Jun 2022)

n


Fargo dijo:


> Hilo de máxima derroición, Calopez ni aparece porque tiene miedo de lo que podría encontrarse.
> Aquí solo hay remeros derroídos, almas errantes de hombres que hace mucho que no penetran una yegua veinteañera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095705



ni la volverán a oler jamás, a menos que sea talonario mediante.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, también hay Charos.



y viejos verdes, muchos viejos verdes que se les ha pasado el arroz por maleantes, sinverguenzas y carruseleros, y ahora quieren seguir floreando como si tuvieran 20, dios da y quita, todo se paga en la vida


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Jun 2022)

Respeto que haya gente "obsesionada" digamoslo asi, con el tema de las relaciones, las chortinas, los chochos y demás, además respeto TOTALMENTE la libertad sexual.

Pero yo, aún siendo un remero derroido, no me preocupa ni las relaciones ni el sexo.
El sexo nunca me ha interesado demasiado. Y no, ni soy un krako, ni soy virgen. Pero el sexo me empieza a parecer irrelevante, anodino y salvo que quieras descendencia, una droga que te frie la mente.

Es mi opinión y que conste que hablo y bromeo con amigas y amigos sobre sexo.


----------



## lamoffj (19 Jun 2022)

Yo con 26 añitos que voy a cumplir ya tengo bien metido en la cabeza que la única esperanza es el lonchafinismo extremo, comprar un zulo de precio razonable y buscar salir de la rueda lo antes posible. ¡Que reme su puta madre!


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Jun 2022)

He aquí un seguidor de la Iglesia de la Loncha fina.

Esperando me hallo a que llegue el profeta @tochovista


----------



## Fargo (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## _______ (19 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Se acabó, tengo vacaciones y voy a ir preparando el terreno para mi salida de la galera.
> 
> No puedo más, hoy haciendo una operativa ha venido uno de los responsables a tocarme los cojones y hemos
> acabado discutiendo. En parte he explotado yo porque estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio.
> ...



Si no he entendido mal quieres pasar de reponedor a programador.

Yo parecido pero solo que de funcionario a programador, pero sin soltar lo primero antes y si sueldo a pocos media jornada excedencia...

La única similitud entre tú y yo que las presiones las recibí de mi padre ( no voy a detallar) y despues de la carrera que la termine con premio al mejor expediente después de matrícula de honor en bachiller no seguí estudiando para meterme a funcivago premiumm . Te cagas lo poco que he trabjaado. Pero es un oficio que no quiero guardo resentimiento pork tenía la capacidad de haber seguido y estar hoy de developer bien cotizado sin embargo estoy haciendo un máster coj 32 años y ver cómo me va tras las prácticas. Esto puede darte la opcion de abandonar el país tener un mejor sueldo ahora en tu caso no en el mío y un buen sueldo en 5-10 años pero en mi caso sería trabajar más de lo k trabajo y además empezar de cero sabiendo k si no me hubiesen presionado podría estar de jefe ya.

Además es un constante aprender cosas nuevas así hasta siempre pero algo hay que hacer.... Intente algunos negocietes clases venta...pero nada.

Me queda un año para que se decida ni futuro


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jun 2022)

ES EL CORTE INGLÉS PACO?


Estamos ante el centro comercial Paco por excelencia? El pasatiempo Paco por excelencia para la gente que tiene una economía holgada en España?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy y mañana de 15 a 23, esa es mi vida y se está acabando por momentos.
Otra razón para huir de la empresa privada.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy y mañana de 15 a 23, esa es mi vida y se está acabando por momentos.
> Otra razón para huir de la empresa privada.



Ánimo sigue ahorrando un poco más, y busca ese plan alternativo.

Yo me encuentro bien. Dos semanas de vacaciones. A la vuelta me piro (aún no sé de que manera, estas dos semanas planificaré la salida). Pero me piro. Descansaré, continuaré con mis asuntos informáticos que tenia parados por la desmotivación y el agotamiento del remero y cerraré mi etapa laboral en el comercio.

A tirar de ahorros (no toda la vida obviamente, porque se agotan), pero si que me lo puedo permitir una
temporada. ¿Para qué vale el dinero si no?, ¿acumular por acumular y no utilizar cuando se te plantea una situación de necesidad de volantazo laboral?: UNA COMPLETA ESTÚPIDEZ.

Físicamente voy a recuperarme enseguida (llevo día y medio de descanso y ya lo noto): La idea de dejar día trás día la operativa de repositor: Agacharse,ponerse de rodillas, pesos aqui, pesos allá, doblar el lomo, me produce un extásis y una alegria casi comparable a la del orgasmo.

Venía con dolores de espalda y de rodilla y a meterme paracetamol. Eso se acabó.

Si me voy con dimisión voluntaria, como mucho curraré 15 días más o depende igual termino el més de JULIO lo decidiré estas dos semanas. Pero como muy tarde el 1 de AGOSTO: ¡FUERA!.

Y con ganas y con COJONES *a cambiar a cambiar a cambiar y a cambiar!!!*

Tengo claro que estos HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA para los que he trabajado, no se rien ya de mí. 
Estarán felices, porque no voy a conseguir indemnización.... pero no se rieen ya de mi estos hijos de perra
pensando que tengo que estar atado a ellos.


----------



## Bizarroff (21 Jun 2022)

¿Provocar un despido improcedente? ¿Para qué?

¿Pero tan difícil es ir al trabajo a hacer lo que os salga de la puta polla y ver hasta donde se puede estirar la cuerda?

En serio, tomároslo como si fuera un reto personal. Es que es ver a un cabrón de jefe haciendo el hijodeputa con el resto de compañeros como ante uno agacha la cabeza y se va por donde ha venido sin decir ni pio y te sube la moral hasta la estratosfera. Hasta las tías te lo notan, les flipa un tío con determinación y seguro de si mismo.


----------



## Fargo (21 Jun 2022)

Bienvenido al club, yo también estoy buscando el despido improcedente pero no sé como hacerlo.
En los últimos meses mi rendimiento ha bajado un 50% y todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta.
Algunos dicen que ahora voy de rebelde por llevar el bozal en la barbilla (en mi empresa es obligatorio), otros dicen que me he vuelto un vago y algunos dicen que se me ha ido la pinza.
Me he llevado críticas, broncas de mis superiores y lo mejor es que ahora me entra por un oído y me sale por el otro.
Mi punto de vista es que no me van echar digan lo que me digan así que al día siguiente vuelvo a hacer la misma fechoría del día anterior.
Creo que abrir este hilo me ha ayudado, ya no tengo miedo a que me echen, en mi situación ahora mismo me harían un favor arreglándome los papeles del paro.
Mi frase favorita cuando viene un encargadillo a echarme la bronca amenazando con chivarse a dirección:
"Cuéntaselo todo a ver si me echan", y me alejo con una sonrisa.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Jun 2022)

A mi me gustaria provocar como mínimo el despido procedente/disciplinario para pillar el paro (aunque va a ser una puta mierda de paro porque mi remo actual del que quiero huir es a tiempo parcial). Sé que no me van a dar indemnización ni improcedente, van faltos de pasta en sus cuentas de resultados y tienen buenos gabinetes juridicos (es una GRAN EMPRESA MUY PODEROSA).

Probablemente lo mejor sea ir de chulo y hacer como @Fargo el problema
es que no tengo muchas ganas y no tengo mucha paciencia para esas cosas y soy muy susceptible y las situaciones tensas me afectan mucho animicamente.

Necesito descansar, paz mental y centrarme en mi reconversión laboral no estar unas horas tenso en el curro a ver quien puede más
y si me echan.
No obstante, meditaré si merece la pena ir de cabroncete y tensar la cuerda... 

También pienso en la posibilidad de la baja voluntaria con preaviso, si, sé que es DARLES lo que quieren. Pero la empresa es muy grande, hay otros centros de trabajo y tal vez merezca la pena irse de buenas porque la vida da muchas vueltas y quizá merezca la pena asi.

En fin no sé, lo meditaré


----------



## Galvani (21 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bienvenido al club, yo también estoy buscando el despido improcedente pero no sé como hacerlo.
> En los últimos meses mi rendimiento ha bajado un 50% y todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta.
> Algunos dicen que ahora voy de rebelde por llevar el bozal en la barbilla (en mi empresa es obligatorio), otros dicen que me he vuelto un vago y algunos dicen que se me ha ido la pinza.
> Me he llevado críticas, broncas de mis superiores y lo mejor es que ahora me entra por un oído y me sale por el otro.
> ...



Ya... No te echan, te van a acosar con mil mierdas difíciles de demostrar. Y aunque pudieses demostrarlo, denuncia, vete a juicio , gasta una pasta y salud. Y no serán solo los jefes. Van a ser todos. Tus "compañeros"

Son tan hijos de puta de perder dinero contigo con tal de joderte.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ser mujer en España es un chollo



Eso es mentira


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bienvenido al club, yo también estoy buscando el despido improcedente pero no sé como hacerlo.
> En los últimos meses mi rendimiento ha bajado un 50% y todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta.
> Algunos dicen que ahora voy de rebelde por llevar el bozal en la barbilla (en mi empresa es obligatorio), otros dicen que me he vuelto un vago y algunos dicen que se me ha ido la pinza.
> Me he llevado críticas, broncas de mis superiores y lo mejor es que ahora me entra por un oído y me sale por el otro.
> ...



El problema es que así te puedes buscar un despido pero procedente. Eso sí, te deberían ir poniendo sanciones para que ante un juez la procedencia por disminución voluntaria del rendimiento fuera creíble.


----------



## Galvani (21 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando me acosaban era antes de mi cambio de actitud para que viniera en mis días libres, también me rotaban menos de los peores puestos en beneficio de compañeros pelotas, trepas y las chortinas.
> Ahora me rotan más.
> No hace mucho le dije a un encargadillo delante de dos trepas y una chortina que no habían dado un palo al agua en todo el día:
> "Ya llevo una hora haciendo lo más duro y me está doliendo la espalda, a quién le toca ahora?"
> ...



Hay muchas formas de joderte y mucha gente dispuesta, por simplemente mantener su puesto. Ahora ya eres una amenaza para ellos. Es lo peor que puedes hacerles porque darás ejemplo a otros (los pocos que no sean unos trepas y padefos) Ya no puedes confiar en nadie porque irán a por ti.


----------



## Fargo (21 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya no puedes confiar en nadie porque irán a por ti.



No me fío de nadie, pero es precisamente lo que busco.
Hacer fechorías y que les suponga tal molestia tenerme allí que me echen a la calle para no tener que verme más.
Será una guerra larga y espero ganarla yo, mientras tanto les sigo sacando un sueldo todos los meses haciendo un 50% de lo que hacía antes.


----------



## Fargo (21 Jun 2022)

He notado la envidia de algunos, chivándose al encargadillo de que llevo el bozal en la barbilla.
Os lo podéis creer?
Ellos también están hartos de llevar mascarilla, pero en vez de bajársela con dos cojones, se ponen a chivarse con su bozal bien puesto para que me sancionen.


----------



## Galvani (21 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sí que he notado la envidia de algunos, chivándose al encargadillo de que llevo el bozal en la barbilla.
> Os lo podéis creer?
> En vez de bajárselo ellos con dos cojones, se ponen a chivarse para que me sancionen.



Espérate mil de esas.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> He notado la envidia de algunos, chivándose al encargadillo de que llevo el bozal en la barbilla.
> Os lo podéis creer?
> Ellos también están hartos de llevar mascarilla, pero en vez de bajársela con dos cojones, se ponen a chivarse con su bozal bien puesto para que me sancionen.



Yo el otro día bajé a una vieja del coche por pedirme que me pusiera el bozal.

Seguiré siendo un remero esclavizado, pero mi coche es mi castillo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Jun 2022)

He bajado al ultramarinos de mi barrio a comprar tomates y habia un pavo que tendria 30 y muchos que le decia al tendero ya que debian conocerse.

*"Que me voy para Alemania macho!!! que he encontrado un trabajo fijo en una lavanderia".*



Un remero nuevo para la gloria del REICH


----------



## Murray's (21 Jun 2022)

[


DVD1975 dijo:


> Eso es mentira



Desde luego mucho más que un hombre,si


----------



## Fargo (21 Jun 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> El problema es que así te puedes buscar un despido pero procedente. *Eso sí, te deberían ir poniendo sanciones para que ante un juez la procedencia por disminución voluntaria del rendimiento fuera creíble.*



Eso también es muy difícil de demostrar, no deja de ser mi palabra contra la suya.
En los despidos procedentes si vas a juicio el trabajador gana el 99%, declarándose así la improcedencia del despido.
Por eso cuando ven la derrota inevitable suelen ofrecer un dinero antes del juicio, a ver si retiras la demanda.


----------



## Bizarroff (21 Jun 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> El problema es que así te puedes buscar un despido pero procedente. Eso sí, te deberían ir poniendo sanciones para que ante un juez la procedencia por disminución voluntaria del rendimiento fuera creíble.



La disminución por rendimiento es muy difícil de demostrar. El truco que utilizan las empresas es meter expedientes disciplinarios para despedirte procedentemente por acumulación de faltas. La suerte que tienen es que el trabajador español medio es tremendamente ignorante con sus derechos, pero que te metan un expediente disciplinario si sabes jugar tus cartas es ORO PURO. En el momento que te meten el expediente, o bien negaros a firmarlo (el jefe de personal o de recursos humanos que cree que se las sabe todas llamará a dos compañeros que firmaran como testigos de que se te ha entregado el expediente disciplinario) o bien en letras muy grandes escribir NO CONFORME, fecha y firma. Y ahí empieza el espectáculo, el subnormal del jefe se irá contento de que a falta de un par más de expedientes os vais a la puta calle, pues bien vosotros tenéis 20 días para impugnarlo, si se pasa el tiempo se supone que estáis de acuerdo con el expediente.

Una vez os han metido el expediente rellenáis un formulario y lo presentais online en el Servicio de Mediación, Arbitraje y Conciliación de vuestra comunidad autónoma, este proceso es fácil y sencillo. Estos, en el plazo de unos pocos días se ponen en contacto con administración de vuestra y empresa y estos *en cuanto son contactados SE CAGAN POR LA PUTA PATA ABAJO.* En serio, no están nada acostumbrados y la bajada de rendimiento como es tan difícil de demostrar hace que en la mayoría de las ocasiones retiren el expediente sin acudir al acto de conciliación. Os llamarán a dirección para deciros que qué vergüenza que eso jamás había pasado en la empresa. Acto seguido, amenazar al puto director de mierda que al próximo intento de que os vuelvan a meter un expediente, DENUNCIAIS A LA EMPRESA POR ACOSO y que tenéis como prueba un expediente que se han visto obligados a retirarlo por falsas acusaciones. Esto en un futuro juicio ante un juez es oro.

Por cierto nunca firméis una indemnización por despido porque legalmente no es una indemnización y tributa según tramos de IRPF como si fuera rendimientos del trabajo, y según que cantidad es puede ser una pasta gansa. El único que tiene capacidad para fijar una indemnización por despido libre de IRPF es un juez o un comité de mediación.

Una idea para forzar un despido, haceros """_colegas_""" del más trepa y pelota de la empresa, y un día le soltáis """_en confianza_""" cuando """_casualmente_""" coincidáis en la máquina del café que la empresa incumple muchos reglamentos en seguridad e higiene, y que vas a aprovechar la gran amistad que tiene vuestro padre con el delegado de trabajo para denunciar y joder vivo a base de multas al cabrón del jefe. En 9 de cada 10 ocasiones estáis en la puta calle con indemnización y paro en menos de una semana, a mi me ha funcionado las tres veces que lo he usado.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1097584



Tú no ves mujeres camioneras, barrenderas, en el campo , camareras? Porque yo sí.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

Y no me vengas con que te buscas un tío porque pillar el sueldo Nescafé hoy día está AL ALCANCE DE MUY POCAS. Los tíos quieren que aporte o huyen. El contrato social se ha roto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> He notado la envidia de algunos, chivándose al encargadillo de que llevo el bozal en la barbilla.
> Os lo podéis creer?
> Ellos también están hartos de llevar mascarilla, pero en vez de bajársela con dos cojones, se ponen a chivarse con su bozal bien puesto para que me sancionen.



Yo he dejado de usar bozal, las demás Charos también, además he visto los 3200 Merkels sanos de este mes y me agoto menos.


----------



## Fargo (22 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo he dejado de usar bozal, las demás Charos también, además he visto los 3200 Merkels sanos de este mes y me agoto menos.



Eso es lo que gano yo en 3 meses.
Cuando digo que tengo un trabajo de mierda me refiero a estos detalles.
Y como yo hay millones de españoles ganando una miseria a jornada completa.
Los sueldos en España son bajísimos en relación al coste de la vida, que sigue subiendo de forma inquietante por la inflación.
Joder, es que te dejas la piel todo el día y no te da para nada.
Más de uno está llegando a la conclusión que ya que va a ser pobre igualmente, deja el curro y se ahorra lo de remar.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso es lo que gano yo en 3 meses.
> Cuando digo que tengo un trabajo de mierda me refiero a estos detalles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098367



Yo también voy a ganar lo mismo en la pública, una puta mierda, con alquileres de 800. Total que igual paso hasta hambre. Que fácil es ser mujer, me regalan las cosas y ni me entero. Me veo juntandome con un viejo verde pero por sobrevivir, porque volver al casapapismo sería tal fracaso vital que no me lo quiero ni imaginar, entonces ya si que perdería el poco respeto como ser humano que me tienen


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

REMAD Y OLVIDAREIS

REMAD

MEDIANTE EL REMO A LA FELICIDAD Y EL OLVIDO


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

No os creáis que los funcivagos tienen todos pagas tan jugosas. Muchos van a turnos, otros no pasan de 1000. Otros caen en pueblos de mierda, otros en warralona. No os creáis ni la mitad.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso es lo que gano yo en 3 meses.
> Cuando digo que tengo un trabajo de mierda me refiero a estos detalles.
> Y como yo hay millones de españoles ganando una miseria a jornada completa.
> Los sueldos en España son bajísimos en relación al coste de la vida.
> ...



Es la extra, tampoco me flipo...


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

Para hacer un curso en Madrid dos semanas, 1000 euros. Y después otra mudanza. Todos mis ahorros se van a esfumar. Me va a salir a pagar trabajar, y encima veo imposible volver a juntar la cantidad que tenía al ritmo de gastos fijos que voy a tener. No sé ni dónde me estoy metiendo.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

Total que aquí estoy que no puedo ni dormir pensando en la que me espera, remando por la comida y la cama sin poder soltar el remo


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jun 2022)

No sé de verdad, como no pille un tío pronto con el que juntarme me veo hundida en la más absoluta miseria. Y al cosa está mala, muy mala, para pillar un tío en condiciones con lo que hay. Dónde buscas? Dónde te metes? En el estercolero del amor? En el tinder? Todos sabemos que eso NO FUNCIONA. Y yo me voy a tener que arrastrar por el hermano feo de los cojones, decirle que me equivoqué y que en verdad el me gusta mucho cuando ES MENTIRA, una vida completamente miserable. Y traermelo para el coño de la bernarda donde sea que me echen para poder comer..... Me están saliendo hasta ronchas en la piel, yo creo que del estrés


----------



## Fargo (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (22 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé de verdad, como no pille un tío pronto con el que juntarme me veo hundida en la más absoluta miseria. Y al cosa está mala, muy mala, para pillar un tío en condiciones con lo que hay.



Con lo contenta que se te veía con tu novio Mamadou...
Una pena que el negro se cansara de aguantar una Charo española...
Ten ánimo y no decaigas, ante todo no vuelvas a coger los doritos y la tarrina de helado.


----------



## Smoker (22 Jun 2022)

Utilizando vacaciones para los exámenes de máster sin tiempo literalmente ni de cagar... (Cagaba en clase o en el curro) ya termina la pesadilla... Por este año

Trabajo de 39h/s + máster de 20h/s

Todo para acabar con más responsabilidad pero menos salario que un cajero del Lidl


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es la extra, tampoco me flipo...



Ah hamijo, eso se dice antes, que ya me estaba yo poniendo malo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Para hacer un curso en Madrid dos semanas, 1000 euros. Y después otra mudanza. Todos mis ahorros se van a esfumar. Me va a salir a pagar trabajar, y encima veo imposible volver a juntar la cantidad que tenía al ritmo de gastos fijos que voy a tener. No sé ni dónde me estoy metiendo.



Y con la gasolina, la luz,... pero eh, que nos vamos a gastar 20.000 millones en feminismo, más otros tantos en que Mohamed y Kaoutar cobren 2000 para poder sobrevivir.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Es tal el odio y el cabreo... que cuando vuelva de las vacaciones intentaré llegar a un acuerdo de despido para poder coger el paro. Si no, pues dimitiré. Si ya sé, deberia provocar el despido o hacerles alguna jugada y joderles por algún sitio (pues lo merecen), pero no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas, me asquean tanto que estoy dispuesto a darles lo que quieren y dedicar todo mi esfuerzo mental a terminar mi reconversión laboral.



Sé que es fácil decirlo, pero no le dé ese gusto.

Le recomiendo que respire y se tranquilice en vacaciones, y elabore un plan para tocarles los cojones y que no le puedan tocar, o bien que no puedan demostrar despido disciplinario. Siempre hay maneras, todo vale.

Todas las empresas grandes hacen lo mismo, quemar al trabajador para que se marche él. Propóngase como prioridad no darles ese gusto, y tómeselo como un juego. Disfrute del estrés e irritaciones que usted les provoque, tratelos como subnormales, salte a por ellos si les pilla algún fallo, o guárdelo en la recámara...etc

Como nos tomamos las cosas es superimportante, el estrés y los enfados es lo que más quema. Hasta parte del cansancio físico te lo puedes evitar si aprendes a escabullirte. Todo eso suma puntitos de bienestar.

Es una guerra, a veces le devuelves la mierda que te envían, otras no, pero sobretodo aprender a decir NO, y a no asumir trabajo o responsabilidad si tienes escusas para evadirla.

Así lo hice yo hace un tiempo, y se hace más llevadero


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah hamijo, eso se dice antes, que ya me estaba yo poniendo malo.



Son otros 3800 de la parienta y somos roñosos, ni tan mal.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La disminución por rendimiento es muy difícil de demostrar. El truco que utilizan las empresas es meter expedientes disciplinarios para despedirte procedentemente por acumulación de faltas. La suerte que tienen es que el trabajador español medio es tremendamente ignorante con sus derechos, pero que te metan un expediente disciplinario si sabes jugar tus cartas es ORO PURO. En el momento que te meten el expediente, o bien negaros a firmarlo (el jefe de personal o de recursos humanos que cree que se las sabe todas llamará a dos compañeros que firmaran como testigos de que se te ha entregado el expediente disciplinario) o bien en letras muy grandes escribir NO CONFORME, fecha y firma. Y ahí empieza el espectáculo, el subnormal del jefe se irá contento de que a falta de un par más de expedientes os vais a la puta calle, pues bien vosotros tenéis 20 días para impugnarlo, si se pasa el tiempo se supone que estáis de acuerdo con el expediente.
> 
> Una vez os han metido el expediente rellenáis un formulario y lo presentais online en el Servicio de Mediación, Arbitraje y Conciliación de vuestra comunidad autónoma, este proceso es fácil y sencillo. Estos, en el plazo de unos pocos días se ponen en contacto con administración de vuestra y empresa y estos *en cuanto son contactados SE CAGAN POR LA PUTA PATA ABAJO.* En serio, no están nada acostumbrados y la bajada de rendimiento como es tan difícil de demostrar hace que en la mayoría de las ocasiones retiren el expediente sin acudir al acto de conciliación. Os llamarán a dirección para deciros que qué vergüenza que eso jamás había pasado en la empresa. Acto seguido, amenazar al puto director de mierda que al próximo intento de que os vuelvan a meter un expediente, DENUNCIAIS A LA EMPRESA POR ACOSO y que tenéis como prueba un expediente que se han visto obligados a retirarlo por falsas acusaciones. Esto en un futuro juicio ante un juez es oro.
> 
> ...



Me cae ustec cada vez mejor

Una pena que tengamos que llegar a estos extremos, pero ellos lo han empezado y hay que proceder sin piedad.

Es la guerra


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Jun 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Sé que es fácil decirlo, pero no le dé ese gusto.
> 
> Le recomiendo que respire y se tranquilice en vacaciones, y elabore un plan para tocarles los cojones y que no le puedan tocar, o bien que no puedan demostrar despido disciplinario. Siempre hay maneras, todo vale.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón.

El problema es que soy un poco PADEFOy como tengo un colchón decente, prefiero tener la mente y el cuerpo libre al 100% para dedicarme 100% a mi renovación y cambio laboral. Las situaciones tensas en el curro me afectan mucho animicamente, aunque tomaré una actitud intermedia. Entre el escaqueo y el pasotismo contestando con vehemencia a cualquier jefe tocapelotas cuando la situación lo requiera.

Voy a currar mínimo Julio y Agosto (son los mejores meses para estar en el super, por una parte hace calor y en la planta de alimentación se está de vicio con el fresquete de las cámaras) y por otra parte la gran mayor parte de jefes tocacojones se van de vacaciones con sus charos y larvas, asi que estaremos relativamente tranquilos.

En septiembre desde luego, de un modo u otro me piro, por salud física y mental y también porque en el centro donde suelen salir cursos de desarrollador gratuitos habrá cursos muy interesantes que no he podido hacer, porque voy fijo de tardes y quiero estar libre para dedicarme 100% a la informática, y estos cursos (que en alguna ocasión llevan un examen y contrato en una consultora detrás) últimamente los hacen por la tarde.

Además estuve revisando las cuestiones del paro en caso de poder acceder a él: Aunque tengo paro acumulado sin gastar (te computa lo cotizado en los últimos 6 años para el tiempo de cobro de la prestación), la cuantia del paro va en función de lo cotizado en los últimos 180 días. Como el curro-mierda que tengo es a tiempo parcial (es el 62% de una jornada completa), me sale un paro de mierda. Asi que casi prefiero centrarme en ponerme las pilas en entrar en otro curro mejor pagado y que tenga mejores cotizaciones de paro para usarlo en otro momento de mayor necesidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## DEEP (22 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Lo que más toca la moral es que un tío del partido OBRERO que le llega la papada al nudo de la corbata te diga que hay que alargar la vida laboral hasta los 75.
Y todavía hay subnormales que les votan.


----------



## amanciortera (22 Jun 2022)

UPPPPEANDO


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Jun 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Lo que más toca la moral es que un tío del partido OBRERO que le llega la papada al nudo de la corbata te diga que hay que alargar la vida laboral hasta los 75.
> Y todavía hay subnormales que les votan.



Normal... 5 años de pensión y la gran mayoria al hoyo.

 Esto solo se soluciona asi:


----------



## Fargo (22 Jun 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> UPPPPEANDO



Hoy y mañana de 23 a 07, la empresa tiene lacayos 24 horas y soy uno de ellos.
Al menos de noche se puede estar con el móvil y forear, nadie las quiere porque dicen que son muchas horas solo.
Yo lo veo al revés, mejor solo que mal acompañado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy y mañana de 23 a 07, la empresa tiene lacayos 24 horas y soy uno de ellos.
> Al menos de noche se puede estar con el móvil y forear, nadie las quiere porque dicen que son muchas horas solo.
> Yo lo veo al revés, mejor solo que mal acompañado.



Segurata


----------



## Fargo (22 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Segurata



Has estado más cerca que ninguno, pero no lo vas a adivinar a menos que te dediques a ello.


----------



## HuskyJerk (23 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Has estado más cerca que ninguno, pero no lo vas a adivinar a menos que te dediques a ello.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1099378


----------



## opilano (23 Jun 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Lo que más toca la moral es que un tío del partido OBRERO que le llega la papada al nudo de la corbata te diga que hay que alargar la vida laboral hasta los 75.
> Y todavía hay subnormales que les votan.



Si, todavía hay subnormales que votan. A cualquiera.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Que nutrición


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Normal... 5 años de pensión y la gran mayoria al hoyo.
> 
> Esto solo se soluciona asi:



¿Entonces qué sentido tiene cotizar? Si ese es el trato es mejor no cotizar y que cada cual ahorre para lo suyo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy y mañana de 23 a 07, la empresa tiene lacayos 24 horas y soy uno de ellos.
> Al menos de noche se puede estar con el móvil y forear, nadie las quiere porque dicen que son muchas horas solo.
> Yo lo veo al revés, mejor solo que mal acompañado.



Yo también lo preferiría.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

Cuando la gasolina sube tanto empiezan a pasar cosas...
Mad max incoming?


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

Próximamente: miles de remeros renunciando al remo (y al coche) porque no salen las cuentas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Próximamente: miles de remeros renunciando al remo (y al coche) porque ya no salen las cuentas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099738



*LA COCHEFILIA ES UNA ENFERMEDAD MENTAL TERRIBLE: VAS A UNA GASOLINERA Y VES A LOS COCHÉFILOS REPOSTANDO CUAL ZOMBIS, COMO YONKIS ESPERANDO LAS CUNDAS*


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

Los coches molan, pero empiezan a estar fuera del alcance de la clase obrera.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

Quieren las carreteras para ellos solos, sin atascos de los borregos que tendràn que ir a trabajar en autobús o bicicleta.









El Gobierno compra 118 nuevos coches oficiales y eleva el gasto de su flota en 1,7 millones


En 2022 habrá más coches oficiales para el Gobierno de España. En estos momentos, según el Ministerio de Hacienda, cuenta con 655 vehículos, y su intención es




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No hay que desincentivar el uso del coche, hay cuatro pobres desgraciados que no les queda otra porque lo necesitan, pero el resto no dejan de ser unos putos subnormales que por tener coche pagan impuestos a saco para financiarnos subsidios y prestaciones al resto.



El transporte público tampoco es la panacea, ahorrarás muchos gastos pero al final VAS EN TRANSPORTE PÚBLICO EN TU DÍA A DÍA, con todo lo que eso conlleva.
Es un gran bajón de calidad, y no digas que no porque este hilo es como una terapia y no se miente en una terapia.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El transporte público tampoco es la panacea, ahorrarás muchos gastos pero al final VAS EN TRANSPORTE PÚBLICO EN TU DÍA A DÍA, con todo lo que eso conlleva.
> Es un gran bajón de calidad, y no digas que no porque este hilo es como una terapia y no se miente en una terapia.



Claro, porque quien va en coche va con una chortina haciéndole una mamada hasta el trabajo, y además no hay atascos ni accidentes.

Los cochéfilos estáis enfermos. La cochefilia es una enfermedad mental.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Claro, porque quien va en coche va con una chortina haciéndole una mamada hasta el trabajo, y además no hay atascos ni accidentes.
> 
> Los cochéfilos estáis enfermos. La cochefilia es una enfermedad mental.



A ti te encantaría tener coche, y lo sabes.
De lo contrario no abrirías tantos hilos sobre el tema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (23 Jun 2022)

Pues toca elegir destinos de la placita, como tengo un millón de charos y pacos por delante me tocará el coño de la bernarda, todo esto en tiempo récord y un acojone y estrés en el cuerpo que te cagas. No sé cómo saldrá esto pero es peor de lo que me imaginaba. Total de paso mirando pisos paco de mier de 25m cuadrados a 500e


----------



## Murray's (23 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - ACUEDUCTO: Conozco muchos, sobre todo enchufaus públicos ,que hasta el Lunes no vuelven a la oficina o curro


De mi calle y entorno ya van 7 personas que hasta el lunes no curran. Es que es san Juan!! Todos ligados al sector público: oficinas del Estado, educaciôn, ayuntamientos... Y además tendrán su extra




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...





Vivir los lunes al sol es más jodido .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Jun 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Yo tengo tu edad y aguanto pensando en jubilarme anticiadamente a los 45-50 a más tardar.
> 
> .



Prueba a jugar el sueldazo de la ONCE . Estadísticamente tienes más probabilidades. No ya de jubilarte a los 45-50 sino de jubilarte algún día .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Idea un plan, y ponlo en marcha.



Otros remeros antes lo intentaron, y les dieron ración doble de látigo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Jun 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...
> 
> Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene



Tú tranqui : te vas a jartar de remar. Ojo, que a lo peor le coges gusto, y todo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Jun 2022)

Cómo estáis remeritos?


----------



## Fargo (23 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Vivir los lunes al sol es más jodido .



Encontraría entretenimiento, trabajar no te deja tiempo para nada y todos los días son iguales.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Jun 2022)

Ir a 235 por la nacional y que te llamen hijo de la gran puta manda... la cochefilia mola, sobre todo en un vehículo con equilibrio en mecherismo, velocidad y diversión.

Preferiría usar el coche solo los findes, pero disfruto el trayecto, fluyó, veo como se tiran a la cuneta.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> En mi caso usar coche particular en Madrid me parece una tremenda mierda, y no te digo los atascos que te comes en horas punta y aparcar en el centro. Que por cierto para moverse por aquí el metro de Madrid va muy bien.
> 
> Y mentir en este hilo por mi parte poco, todo lo que diga en este hilo es porque lo he masticado y lo digo desde el total convencimiento.
> 
> Tener que pagar un pastizal por una chatarra con ruedas y todos los gastos desmesurados que acarrea porque se necesita para ir a trabajar ¿Pagar por ir a trabajar, eso es tu ideal de calidad? Mi ideal de calidad es lo que hace servidor, que voy a trabajar andando viendo preciosidades y a la vuelta me pego otro paseo mientras me fumo un canuto.



la chatarra se echa de menos a la hora de hacer la compra, cuando tienes que ir con un carrito o con las bolsas a cuestas. Espero que se pueda hacer pedido a domicilio donde voy porque de verdad estoy hasta los huevos de carrito y de bolsa


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Encontraría entretenimiento, trabajar no te deja tiempo para nada y todos los días son iguales.



y sin trabajar no hay dinero, asi que aunque tengas tiempo no puedes hacer nada. A ver si lo pillas ya. Un mes y otro y otro, y un año y otro y otro al final acabas duchandote con agua fria y aferrandote a cualquier secta como muchos que se ven por aquí para tener algun reto en la vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Al remero en busca de alojamiento se le presenta la duda existencial de siempre. Qué escoger primero? pueblos paco para tener un piso `para ti solo y una economia más holgada, sin nada que hacer ni nadie por conocer mas que recrearte en ti mismo y en burbuja info en tus ratos libres, o ciudad, donde el cuenco no te llegará para nada y compartirás piso patera pero a cambio de estar en un lugar mas entretenido. El remerito se enfrenta a este tipo de encrucijadas sin solución buena a menudo. Su autoengaño es pensar que la eleccion ha sido equivocada y pensar en lo positivo que se pierde, como pensar en el tiempo libre si no trabajase, etc. Son todo autoengaños, el que no trabaja no tiene dinero por lo que tampoco disfruta de su tiempo. Y el remerito que trabaja, no tiene tiempo, por lo que no disfruta de su dinero, si es que lo tiene. Es complicado, mientras tanto la vida se escapa entre golpe y golpe de remo, Cuando España iba bien, los funcis tenian derecho a jubilarse anticipadamente o ir a media jornada si lo deseaban, todos esos privilegios se han perdido con el mercado libre. Cada vez esta todo mas apretado, ylos funcis no iban a ser menos.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y sin trabajar no hay dinero, asi que aunque tengas tiempo no puedes hacer nada. A ver si lo pillas ya.



Y para qué crees que estoy ahorrando?
Para darme la buena vida un tiempo, este caballo está cansado de deslomarse en la privada.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

menudas casas en los pueblos paco. 100-150m2 por 500 euros, en la ciudad por el mismo precio zulo de 25m2. No hay color, una lastima que debido a la operación nescafé debo moverme donde se encuentren los buenos machos. Tan pronto como amarre uno, el objetivo es pagar casoplón en pueblo para quitarse la hipoteca lo antes posible y ser libre, que se meta en el zulo su puta madre


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

El turno de noche es la auténtica salud.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El turno de noche es la auténtica salud.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100275



se te ve estresadísimo y matándote a currar.... xD


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> se te ve estresadísimo y matándote a currar.... xD



Solo tengo 7 noches al mes, ojalá fueran más.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al remero en busca de alojamiento se le presenta la duda existencial de siempre. Qué escoger primero? pueblos paco para tener un piso `para ti solo y una economia más holgada, sin nada que hacer ni nadie por conocer mas que recrearte en ti mismo y en burbuja info en tus ratos libres, o ciudad, donde el cuenco no te llegará para nada y compartirás piso patera pero a cambio de estar en un lugar mas entretenido.



Tristemente, lo mejor es el casapapismo.
En cualquier otra opción el cuenco de arroz se te queda en nada.


----------



## Galvani (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al remero en busca de alojamiento se le presenta la duda existencial de siempre. Qué escoger primero? pueblos paco para tener un piso `para ti solo y una economia más holgada, sin nada que hacer ni nadie por conocer mas que recrearte en ti mismo y en burbuja info en tus ratos libres, o ciudad, donde el cuenco no te llegará para nada y compartirás piso patera pero a cambio de estar en un lugar mas entretenido. El remerito se enfrenta a este tipo de encrucijadas sin solución buena a menudo. Su autoengaño es pensar que la eleccion ha sido equivocada y pensar en lo positivo que se pierde, como pensar en el tiempo libre si no trabajase, etc. Son todo autoengaños, el que no trabaja no tiene dinero por lo que tampoco disfruta de su tiempo. Y el remerito que trabaja, no tiene tiempo, por lo que no disfruta de su dinero, si es que lo tiene. Es complicado, mientras tanto la vida se escapa entre golpe y golpe de remo, Cuando España iba bien, los funcis tenian derecho a jubilarse anticipadamente o ir a media jornada si lo deseaban, todos esos privilegios se han perdido con el mercado libre. Cada vez esta todo mas apretado, ylos funcis no iban a ser menos.



Eso sí. El remero se enfrenta a muchos problemas donde el dinero lo es TODO


----------



## Galvani (24 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Claro, porque quien va en coche va con una chortina haciéndole una mamada hasta el trabajo, y además no hay atascos ni accidentes.
> 
> Los cochéfilos estáis enfermos. La cochefilia es una enfermedad mental.



¿Tu no has tenido que trabajar en un polígono de mierda apartado donde iba un autobús cada cuarto de hora mínimo no? O que tengas que hacer encima trasbordo. Y que venga lleno, que haya huelga etc. 

Que bonito es el transporte para moverse sin horarios y dentro de una capital. El coche da una libertad enorme y quien diga que no es tonto. Por eso lo quieren quitar. Otra cosa es que haya atascos etc. y que puedas aparcar o no.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tristemente, lo mejor es el casapapismo.
> En cualquier otra opción el cuenco de arroz se te queda en nada.



Pero so es la muerte en vida también


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al remero en busca de alojamiento se le presenta la duda existencial de siempre. Qué escoger primero? pueblos paco para tener un piso `para ti solo y una economia más holgada, sin nada que hacer ni nadie por conocer mas que recrearte en ti mismo y en burbuja info en tus ratos libres, o ciudad, donde el cuenco no te llegará para nada y compartirás piso patera pero a cambio de estar en un lugar mas entretenido. El remerito se enfrenta a este tipo de encrucijadas sin solución buena a menudo. Su autoengaño es pensar que la eleccion ha sido equivocada y pensar en lo positivo que se pierde, como pensar en el tiempo libre si no trabajase, etc. Son todo autoengaños, el que no trabaja no tiene dinero por lo que tampoco disfruta de su tiempo. Y el remerito que trabaja, no tiene tiempo, por lo que no disfruta de su dinero, si es que lo tiene. Es complicado, mientras tanto la vida se escapa entre golpe y golpe de remo, Cuando España iba bien, los funcis tenian derecho a jubilarse anticipadamente o ir a media jornada si lo deseaban, todos esos privilegios se han perdido con el mercado libre. Cada vez esta todo mas apretado, ylos funcis no iban a ser menos.



Si no eres alguien extrovertido y social la segunda opción se te hará cuesta arriba. Con 18-20 años puedes compartir piso, con 40 no.

Y a lo que dices luego igual alguien debería preguntarse porqué el 90% de profesores se jubilan anticipadamente aunque tengan penalización mientras por ejemplo los inspectores se jubilan a los 65 o más. Y los segundos cobran bastante más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Tu no has tenido que trabajar en un polígono de mierda apartado donde iba un autobús cada cuarto de hora mínimo no? O que tengas que hacer encima trasbordo. Y que venga lleno, que haya huelga etc.
> 
> Que bonito es el transporte para moverse sin horarios y dentro de una capital. El coche da una libertad enorme y quien diga que no es tonto. Por eso lo quieren quitar. Otra cosa es que haya atascos etc. y que puedas aparcar o no.



O dar clase en el mismo pueblo en el que vives. Ni de coña. Tienes que irte lejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y para qué crees que estoy ahorrando?
> Para darme la buena vida un tiempo, este caballo está cansado de deslomarse en la privada.



Pero volvemos a lo de siempre: has aceptado que vas a ser casapapi forever (habría que preguntar a tus padres) y a ser lonchafinista total. Para jubilarse con 35 necesitas mucha pasta aunque gastes muy poco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> menudas casas en los pueblos paco. 100-150m2 por 500 euros, en la ciudad por el mismo precio zulo de 25m2. No hay color, una lastima que debido a la operación nescafé debo moverme donde se encuentren los buenos machos. Tan pronto como amarre uno, el objetivo es pagar casoplón en pueblo para quitarse la hipoteca lo antes posible y ser libre, que se meta en el zulo su puta madre



Aquí falta una foto para poder opinar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero volvemos a lo de siempre: has aceptado que vas a ser casapapi forever (habría que preguntar a tus padres) y a ser lonchafinista total. Para jubilarse con 35 necesitas mucha pasta aunque gastes muy poco.



Currar hay que currar, eso está claro, la cuestión es, ¿Podemos mejorar?, debe intentarse, eso desde luego.
Las ensoñaciones de ser paguitero hay que dejarlas en meras fantasias.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Me ha dado un bajón. Mi mayor ilusión para remar era vivir sola y por fin tener libertad pero estoy viendo que mi cuenco no me llega y me voy a ver compartiendo piso otra vez con 30 años. Otra vez aguantar desconocidos, otra vez sin libertad, y encima trabajando. Y luego encima dicen que hay un montón de gente cobrando 3000 euros por el foro. Y es verdad ves a la gente vivir tan bien, pero el pobre por más que se esfuerce no sale del sitio. Si voy a tener que compartir piso qué sentido tiene salir del casapapismo? Si mi vida va a ser peor.... Que asco de verdad, no hay esperanza. Trabajando y compartiendo piso, lo que antes daba , hablo de 10 años cuando empecé con las pateras, lo que antes daba para un piso entero, ahora da para habitación o con mucha suerte un ZULO extremo que no debería ser ni legal vivir así. Yo os digo una cosa, no tengo nada que perder, ojalá mis compatriotas fuesen más luchadores, porque motivos hay. La solución es buscar una pareja que aporte económicamente, pero entre que tienes poco tiempo, que estás vigilado y compartiendo ZULO, yo al menos no conozco a nadie ni me animo a quedar con nadie en esa miseria tan grande, por lo que siempre estoy sola. Este estilo de vida miserable a las personas decentes nos empuja a estar solas, y a los tirados al carrusel, a los que les da igual vivir en condiciones infrahumanas e incluso son capaces de revolcarse en ello.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me ha dado un bajón. Mi mayor ilusión para remar era vivir sola y por fin tener libertad pero estoy viendo que mi cuenco no me llega y me voy a ver compartiendo piso otra vez con 30 años. Otra vez aguantar desconocidos, otra vez sin libertad, y encima trabajando. Y luego encima dicen que hay un montón de gente cobrando 3000 euros por el foro. Y es verdad ves a la gente vivir tan bien, pero el pobre por más que se esfuerce no sale del sitio. Si voy a tener que compartir piso qué sentido tiene salir del casapapismo? Si mi vida va a ser peor.... Que asco de verdad, no hay esperanza



¿Has pensado en meterte en algún partido político e intentar buscar marido alli para medrar?

Yo lo he pensado... pero claro con 40 y pocos y medios que tengo, no sé a quien le voy a interesar 

Yo soy ya:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Currar hay que currar, eso está claro, la cuestión es, ¿Podemos mejorar?, debe intentarse, eso desde luego.
> Las ensoñaciones de ser paguitero hay que dejarlas en meras fantasias.



¿Quien no lo ha pensado alguna vez? O que te toque la lotería, la quiniela, la primitiva, el sueldo nescafé, invertir esperando un pelotazo,... Pero con el tiempo te das cuenta de que o ahorras 2000 euros o más desde los 20 años o vas a pringar hasta casi la jubilación.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si no eres alguien extrovertido y social la segunda opción se te hará cuesta arriba. Con 18-20 años puedes compartir piso, con 40 no.
> 
> Y a lo que dices luego igual alguien debería preguntarse porqué el 90% de profesores se jubilan anticipadamente aunque tengan penalización mientras por ejemplo los inspectores se jubilan a los 65 o más. Y los segundos cobran bastante más.



Pero y que hago si es que no me llega de ninguna manera? Las cuentas son claras. Ganas 1000 y el piso vale 800, sin contar facturas comidas y gastos, no ya lujos.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en meterte en algún partido político e intentar buscar marido alli para medrar?
> 
> Yo lo he pensado... pero claro con 40 y pocos y medios que tengo, no sé a quien le voy a interesar
> 
> Yo soy ya:



Yo tampoco estoy en la flor, pero es que no he tenido libertad nunca tampoco.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien no lo ha pensado alguna vez? O que te toque la lotería, la quiniela, la primitiva, el sueldo nescafé, invertir esperando un pelotazo,... Pero con el tiempo te das cuenta de que o ahorras 2000 euros o más desde los 20 años o vas a pringar hasta casi la jubilación.



Y se puede saber cómo ahorras 2000 si no te llega ni para vivir al día?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me ha dado un bajón. Mi mayor ilusión para remar era vivir sola y por fin tener libertad pero estoy viendo que mi cuenco no me llega y me voy a ver compartiendo piso otra vez con 30 años. Otra vez aguantar desconocidos, otra vez sin libertad, y encima trabajando. Y luego encima dicen que hay un montón de gente cobrando 3000 euros por el foro. Y es verdad ves a la gente vivir tan bien, pero el pobre por más que se esfuerce no sale del sitio. Si voy a tener que compartir piso qué sentido tiene salir del casapapismo? Si mi vida va a ser peor.... Que asco de verdad, no hay esperanza. Trabajando y compartiendo piso, lo que antes daba , hablo de 10 años cuando empecé con las pateras, lo que antes daba para un piso entero, ahora da para habitación o con mucha suerte un ZULO extremo que no debería ser ni legal vivir así. Yo os digo una cosa, no tengo nada que perder, ojalá mis compatriotas fuesen más luchadores, porque motivos hay. La solución es buscar una pareja que aporte económicamente, pero entre que tienes poco tiempo, que estás vigilado y compartiendo ZULO, yo al menos no conozco a nadie ni me animo a quedar con nadie en esa miseria tan grande, por lo que siempre estoy sola. Este estilo de vida miserable a las personas decentes nos empuja a estar solas, y a los tirados al carrusel, a los que les da igual vivir en condiciones infrahumanas e incluso son capaces de revolcarse en ello.



Yo pude irme a vivir solo a los 27, después de compartir piso desde los 18 (más de 30 compañeros de piso). Pero es caro. Vivir solo es muy caro. Si eres funci supongo que puedes elegir destino, aunque claro, si quieres estar en gran ciudad el alquiler cuesta un huevo.
Y en tu caso al ser mujer aún tienes opciones de encontrar a un tonto que se encoñe. Aún eres "joven".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y se puede saber cómo ahorras 2000 si no te llega ni para vivir al día?



Pues ese es el tema. Casapapi con un trabajo bestial desde los 20 años. + Heredar.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo pude irme a vivir solo a los 27, después de compartir piso desde los 18 (más de 30 compañeros de piso). Pero es caro. Vivir solo es muy caro. Si eres funci supongo que puedes elegir destino, aunque claro, si quieres estar en gran ciudad el alquiler cuesta un huevo.
> Y en tu caso al ser mujer aún tienes opciones de encontrar a un tonto que se encoñe. Aún eres "joven".



Ya pero ya llevo muchos años de casapapismo en pueblo muerta en vida, y la ilusión era ir a un sitio donde pudiera cambiar mi vida algo y conocer a alguien. Aún no lo he mandado y no se que hacer, si me voy a un pueblo me llega el cuenco pero estaré sola, y en la ciudad bueno, no me llega de ninguna manera, y conociéndome tampoco voy a meter a ningún tío en un piso compartido, tengo bastante con sobrevivir


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tampoco estoy en la flor, pero es que no he tenido libertad nunca tampoco.



A ver mujer, con 30..... ostia....

Yo si que me arrepiento, perdí la década de los 30 tontamente en una empresa de mierda muerto de estrés y asqueado total para acumular 4 chavos y verme con 44 y teniendo que reinventarme con unas condiciones y coyunturas actuales en la economia que dan terror.

Y encima ahora en un curro en la misma empresa que si bien no me da estrés mental, me derroye físicamente y es que la realidad objetiva es que a partir de los 40 o eres un morlaco cachitas o el trabajo físico hay que evitarlo a toda costa.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A ver mujer, con 30..... ostia....
> 
> Yo si que me arrepiento, perdí la década de los 30 tontamente en una empresa de mierda muerto de estrés y asqueado total para acumular 4 chavos y verme con 44 y teniendo que reinventarme con unas condiciones y coyunturas actuales en la economia que dan terror.
> 
> ...



30 es la edad del muro. Se habla mucho por aquí, con 30 ya no vales nada.Yo he perdido mis 20, no es que haya estado de carrusel, he estado sacrificada a ver si podía encontrar un cuenco y salir de la miseria y compartiendo piso


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo pude irme a vivir solo a los 27, después de compartir piso desde los 18 (más de 30 compañeros de piso). Pero es caro. Vivir solo es muy caro. Si eres funci supongo que puedes elegir destino, aunque claro, si quieres estar en gran ciudad el alquiler cuesta un huevo.
> *Y en tu caso al ser mujer* aún tienes opciones de encontrar a un tonto que se encoñe. Aún eres "joven".



O pillar un puesto de cuota de genaro por algún sitio.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> O pillar un puesto de cuota de genaro por algún sitio.



Ya he pillado placita, pero los sueldos son los mismos que hace 20 años, y todo vale 10 veces más. En solo 10 años que es lo que llevo yo en el mundo de los pisos patera, el precio se ha duplicado o triplicado, pero el sueldo no. Ya conté que he pagado 1000 euros por dos semanas en Madrid en un piso compartido. Ese es el nivel. Otros placiteros se van a literas con 15, personas o camas cápsula.


----------



## Saluter (24 Jun 2022)

Aguantan porque tienen que pagar el cipotecón y el coche, es decir, su vanidad.
Es el precio de la vanidad.
Por eso aguantan sin rechistar y no se quejan porque lo ultimo que pueden perder es el trabajo. Ya que sin trabajo se les desmorona el castillo de naipes que se han montado (piso, hijos, coche) para coronar su vanidad y tapar su complejo de mierdecilla mequetrefe español medio.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

El Airbnb se ha comido todos los pisos de muchas ciudades españolas. A eso súmale que cada vez entra más gente y también necesitan vivienda. El mercado está hiper colapsado. Lo que quieran pedir se paga porque la vivienda es una necesidad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya pero ya llevo muchos años de casapapismo en pueblo muerta en vida, y la ilusión era ir a un sitio donde pudiera cambiar mi vida algo y conocer a alguien. Aún no lo he mandado y no se que hacer, si me voy a un pueblo me llega el cuenco pero estaré sola, y en la ciudad bueno, no me llega de ninguna manera, y conociéndome tampoco voy a meter a ningún tío en un piso compartido, tengo bastante con sobrevivir



Yo no vivo en pueblo, vivo en ciudad media (300.000 habitantes) con todos los servicios, carreteras,... y el alquiler en mi caso es la quinta parte del sueldo, más o menos. En ciudades medias se pueden encontrar alquileres decentes de pisos para ti sola.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A ver mujer, con 30..... ostia....
> 
> Yo si que me arrepiento, perdí la década de los 30 tontamente en una empresa de mierda muerto de estrés y asqueado total para acumular 4 chavos y verme con 44 y teniendo que reinventarme con unas condiciones y coyunturas actuales en la economia que dan terror.
> 
> ...



Y el mental también. A los 40 ya empieza a sudártela todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> O pillar un puesto de cuota de genaro por algún sitio.



Está a tiempo de sacarse un máster de jenaro o arrimarse a alguna de las chupópteras para que la enchufen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya he pillado placita, pero los sueldos son los mismos que hace 20 años, y todo vale 10 veces más. En solo 10 años que es lo que llevo yo en el mundo de los pisos patera, el precio se ha duplicado o triplicado, pero el sueldo no. Ya conté que he pagado 1000 euros por dos semanas en Madrid en un piso compartido. Ese es el nivel. Otros placiteros se van a literas con 15, personas o camas cápsula.



¿No tienes opción de vivir en algún sitio que no sea Madrid?


----------



## Murray's (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El Airbnb se ha comido todos los pisos de muchas ciudades españolas. A eso súmale que cada vez entra más gente y también necesitan vivienda. El mercado está hiper colapsado. Lo que quieran pedir se paga porque la vivienda es una necesidad




Está hecho adrede.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No tienes opción de vivir en algún sitio que no sea Madrid?



claro, madrid lo he puesto bastante atrás, pero madrid no es lo unico caro, hay mucho turismo....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> claro, madrid lo he puesto bastante atrás, pero madrid no es lo unico caro, hay mucho turismo....



Deberías alejarte de Madrí, barna,...


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Jun 2022)

He vivido en grandes urbes como Paris, Barcelona y ahora llevo muchos años en Madrid y salvo casos excepcionales como profesionales con trabajos muy cualificados y altamente remunerados es algo que desaconsejo totalmente. Y eso que estoy de puta madre a todos los niveles las cosas como son, pero las condiciones de muchos aquí son de esclavismo puro y duro por el coste de la vida. Mucho mejor otro tipo de provincias donde la vivienda y el coste de la vida es más asequible y en tema sueldos tampoco existe tantísima diferencia con la capital

Ya he contado muchas veces que dentro de 3 años cuando cumpla 50 palos dejo el remo si o si. Estoy pensando en vender mi vivienda en Madrid e irme a vivir definitivamente a mi pueblo. Total, una vez retirado en Madrid tampoco se me ha perdido nada. Mi pareja tiene dos opciones, venirse conmigo y vivir como una reina o llevar una vida miserable en la capital, pagando una monstruosidad por una habitación en el quinto coño de su área de trabajo y pegándose varias horas yendo de un sitio a otro. Vamos, que tiene mas que asumido que en tres años se viene a vivir a un paradisiaco pueblo de provincias.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

Miles de remeros están planteándose la Renuncia al remo por la subida de precio del carburante.
En ese trayecto que uno hace cada mañana para ir a la galera da mucho tiempo para pensar.
Por supuesto, esta correlación entre remar y el precio del carburante no la veréis en ningún medio, porque los de arriba saben que el borrego no toma decisiones drásticas si no ve otros borregos en la tele haciendo lo mismo.
Nos cuentan otras milongas para que sigamos yendo a la plantación de algodón por un cuenco de arroz y nos pongamos la cuarta dosis.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

El nuncafollismo tampoco ayuda a seguir remando.
Antes uno llegaba a casa y tenía una mujer fiel esperándole, quizás hasta una familia.
Se ha perdido ese gran incentivo, un coñito prieto esperando al remero.
Va a remar su puta madre, no sé si me explico:
Chortinas para todos o bombonas en sedes.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

*Comunicado del presidente Antonio Sánchez:*
"Estimados votantes, hay que promover el uso de la bicicleta. Así contaminamos menos".


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si no lo digo porque no sea honesto, lo digo porque no es nada facil consguir una bajita por depresion o ansiedad, en el foro ya se ha hablado. Te diran que si dejas de trabajar y estas metido en la cama todo el dia eso sera peor para tu depresion, que pruebes con las pastillas, venga usted a consulta en un mes



Yo tomo pastis pa dormir solo, mientras trabajo o tengo ocio no siento la angustia del remero medio, pero después de cenar me entran unas crisis existenciales del copón. Pastillita y apagas el cerebro, caes rendido, eso sí es pura mierda adictiva, pero de momento es una solución temporal al problema del remero medio. Me levanto descansado al menos. 

Un saludo compis!


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Yo tomo pastis pa dormir solo,



Ni para dormir amigo.
No las tomes o te meterás en un pozo del que luego tendrás que salir tú solo.
Cuanto antes las dejes, menos profundidad tendrá ese pozo.
Yo estoy en la mierda, pero sé que si empiezo con las pastillas o el alcohol estaré aún peor.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (24 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ni para dormir amigo.
> No las tomes o te meterás en un pozo del que luego tendrás que salir tú solo.
> Cuanto antes las dejes, menos profundidad tendrá ese pozo.
> Yo estoy en la mierda, pero sé que si empiezo con las pastillas o el alcohol estaré aún peor.



Las he tomado en momentos de estrés máximo o crisis existenciales fuertes, y descansar es muy importante en mi trabajo, porque todo es mental, y tengo que estar fresco de mente, según se acerca el verano iré bajando su consumo, total me queda nada para las vacaciones. Se la mierda que son, pero de momento es una solución temporal hasta las vacaciones, mejor eso que beberme dos litronas en el parque la verdad, que es lo que hacen muchos remeros.

Un saludo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Las he tomado en momentos de estrés máximo o crisis existenciales fuertes, y descansar es muy importante en mi trabajo, porque todo es mental, y tengo que estar fresco de mente, según se acerca el verano iré bajando su consumo, total me queda nada para las vacaciones. Se la mierda que son, pero de momento es una solución temporal hasta las vacaciones, mejor eso que beberme dos litronas en el parque la verdad, que es lo que hacen muchos remeros.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo a veces también tomo, cuando los pensamientos se me agolpan por la noche y no me dejan dormir..
Pero en muy contadas ocasiones.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

Remad Remad!!!

Cuáles son los requisitos para acceder al cheque bebé de 14.500 euros en la Comunidad de Madrid


*Cuáles son los requisitos para acceder al cheque bebé de 14.500 euros en la Comunidad de Madrid*
*20MINUTOS*  NOTICIA24.06.2022 - 12:31H


Se trata de una ayuda 500 euros mensuales desde el quinto mes de embarazo hasta que el bebé cumpla dos años.
*Los servicios sociales darán 40 pisos más a jóvenes de 18 a 25 años sin hogar en Madrid.*
*Qué es el complemento de brecha de género en las pensiones: beneficiarios, cuantía y requisitos.*

MOHAMEDS, MAMADOUS, JONYS Y JESSYS DE COLECTIVOS "VULNERABLES" y MENAS....


Venga que paga el REMEROOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> MOHAMEDS, MAMADOUS, JONYS Y JESSYS DE COLECTIVOS "VULNERABLES" y MENAS....


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

El fin de semana libro, estoy agotado de tanto remo.
Aún así he ido al gimnasio, el deporte se ha convertido en una válvula de escape para llevar este curro de mierda.
Estaba echando un vistazo a mi agenda del Whatsapp y no tengo ninguna chortina con la que quedar, mis últimos mensajes calientes con una chortina son de hace más de un año.
A las Charos del curro que me han mandado mensajes no las cuento, me mantengo firme en mis principios de no quedar con ellas.
Solo hay algo peor que estar solo, y es estar con una Charo.
Pues eso chavales, me paso el día remando y cuando tengo un día libre ya no sé ni qué hacer.
Me limitaré a ver pelis, hacer deporte, pillar comida y dar vueltas con el coche.
No obstante, sigue siendo mejor que estar encerrado en la galera como mis compañeros de remo este finde.
El Lunes me vuelven a poner los grilletes, me esperan 7 días seguidos trabajando.
Ya veré lo que hago...
Os meto una llorada en el hombro que os dejo tristes medio año.


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Jun 2022)

Las pastillas esas son puta mierda que os reventará cerebro y estómago. Avisaos estáis. 

Si tenéis estrés y ansiedad buscad la tranquilidad y la paz física y emocional en cosas que, de verdad, desestresan, oxigenan y limpian la mente. La gente cada día está más desnaturalizada. Hay algunos que no pisan la montaña ni por equivocación. Las tías menos aún, que allí no hay Starbucks ni postureo. El ser humano, cuanto más se desconecta de la madre naturaleza, más loco se vuelve. Porque creéis que quiero yo pasar lo que me resta de vida en los Pinares de Soria

- Relacionaros más, no hablo de follar, simplemente haced mas vida social.
- Deporte. Yo practico boxeo y desestresa de cojones.
- Salir más al campo, no hace falta que sea todos los fines de semana, pero si de vez en cuando.
- Practicar aficiones
- Pasad de todo y haced en todo momento lo que os salga de la polla, y si algo no os apetece hacerlo, no lo hagáis

Y sobre todo dejar de pedirle tanto a la vida coño, dejar de ser esclavos de la publicidad y del consumismo (si no viajas no eres nadie, si no follas no eres hombre, si no tienes el último modelo de coche no eres nadie, si no eres guapa y perfecta no vales como mujer...)


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Las pastillas esas son puta mierda que os reventará cerebro y estómago. Avisaos estáis.
> 
> Si tenéis estrés y ansiedad buscad la tranquilidad y la paz física y emocional en cosas que, de verdad, desestresan, oxigenan y limpian la mente. La gente cada día está más desnaturalizada. Hay algunos que no pisan la montaña ni por equivocación. Las tías menos aún, que allí no hay Starbucks ni postureo. El ser humano, cuanto más se desconecta de la madre naturaleza, más loco se vuelve. Porque creéis que quiero yo pasar lo que me resta de vida en los Pinares de Soria
> 
> ...



Más razón que un santo-


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

La tele dice que faltan camareros y que os pongáis la cuarta dosis, ya estáis tardando.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (24 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Las pastillas esas son puta mierda que os reventará cerebro y estómago. Avisaos estáis.
> 
> Si tenéis estrés y ansiedad buscad la tranquilidad y la paz física y emocional en cosas que, de verdad, desestresan, oxigenan y limpian la mente. La gente cada día está más desnaturalizada. Hay algunos que no pisan la montaña ni por equivocación. Las tías menos aún, que allí no hay Starbucks ni postureo. El ser humano, cuanto más se desconecta de la madre naturaleza, más loco se vuelve. Porque creéis que quiero yo pasar lo que me resta de vida en los Pinares de Soria
> 
> ...



Gran mensaje, se pueden sacar varias lecciones de el, gracias!!


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 Jun 2022)

FRACAVIERNES!

A mirar el hilo de las sartencitas premium con el movil mientras miras de reojo a la Charo, no se de cuenta, mientras ella ve Salvame en T5 en la TV de 50"


----------



## Fargo (24 Jun 2022)

Fracaviernes, en fin...
Quería aprovechar la ocasión para dar un consejo a todos los chavales que estáis registrados en el foro:
No seais como yo, no echéis currículums, no trabajéis, dejad vuestros trabajos de mierda, dedicaos a chortinear y quedar con vuestros amigos, no os preocupéis por el dinero y que vuestros padres langosta os mantengan.
Ante todo que no os engañe nadie.
Vuestros padres lo tuvieron muchísimo mejor que vosotros, antes un solo sueldo daba para mantener una familia, comprar un coche nuevo y pagar una casa en 10 años.
Decidles que no encontráis nada, si sabéis dar pena os darán una paguita para vuestros caprichos.
Si abandonáis el casapapismo y empezáis a trabajar por vuestra cuenta vais a ser unos desgraciados de la vida, con 30 años parecerá que tenéis 50.
Aferraos al ninismo sin responsabilidades todo lo posible.
Respetad a vuestros padres y ayudadles con las tareas del hogar, no es lo mismo fregar los platos en media hora que trabajar 9 para un empresario palillero que os explotará hasta que os rompáis la espalda a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracaviernes, en fin...
> Quería aprovechar la ocasión para dar un consejo a todos los chavales que estáis registrados en el foro:
> No seais como yo, no echéis currículums, no trabajéis, dejad vuestros trabajos de mierda, dedicaos a chortinear y quedar con vuestros amigos, no os preocupéis por el dinero y que vuestros padres langosta os mantengan.
> Ellos lo tuvieron muchísimo mejor que vosotros, antes un solo sueldo daba para mantener una familia, comprar un coche nuevo y pagar una casa en 10 años.
> ...



Perdedor no eres ejemplo para nadie


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero y que hago si es que no me llega de ninguna manera? Las cuentas son claras. Ganas 1000 y el piso vale 800, sin contar facturas comidas y gastos, no ya lujos.



Haberte hecho charitaria y lo ganarías bailando y contribuyendo a las iatrogenias solidarias y responsables.



pacopalotes dijo:


> Perdedor no eres ejemplo para nadie



Estarás buena por lo menos para ser así de cruel...


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (24 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Perdedor no eres ejemplo para nadie



Hay una parte de razón en su discurso, pero siempre habrá alguien que tendrá que agachar el lomo, una familia de langostas puede tener al padre langosta trabajador, la madre ama de casa y el hijo o hija Nini, nada más. En familias más grandes imagínate que solo hay un padre trabajador, una ama de casa y dos hijos ninis.

Haced cuentas, por simple instinto de supervivencia acabamos remando muchos de los que estamos aquí...


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Perdedor no eres ejemplo para nadie


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jun 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Hay una parte de razón en su discurso, pero siempre habrá alguien que tendrá que agachar el lomo, una familia de langostas puede tener al padre langosta trabajador, la madre ama de casa y el hijo o hija Nini, nada más. En familias más grandes imagínate que solo hay un padre trabajador, una ama de casa y dos hijos ninis.
> 
> Haced cuentas, por simple instinto de supervivencia acabamos remando muchos de los que estamos aquí...



Rema rema maaarinero. Yo no sé si voy a poder dar el callo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101061



Que exagerados sois, en cuanto tienes un niño se te quitan las depresiones y las mierdas, no tiene uno tiempo para soplapolleces.

Follo completito con chupadita, tengo un coupé dos puertas ( a veces gruñe) , me disfrazó de follabicis ( siempre gruñe pero me la suda), los findes me vicio a la consola, vivo en su casa ( si, no tengo hipoteca betazos) .

Los genaros me la sudan, me las se todas, tengo el título de Abogado ( Licenciado en Derecho) y veo los errores de los demás ( soy uno de esos que hace genaros), además hay que ser mierdas para llorar cuando te hace eso... por una puta tarde en el calabozo y librarte de un súcubo, que no es ir a Guantanamo.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que exagerados sois, en cuanto tienes un niño se te quitan las depresiones y las mierdas, no tiene uno tiempo para soplapolleces.
> 
> Follo completito con chupadita, tengo un coupé dos puertas ( a veces gruñe) , me disfrazó de follabicis ( siempre gruñe pero me la suda), los findes me vicio a la consola, vivo en su casa ( si, no tengo hipoteca betazos) .
> 
> Los genaros me la sudan, me las se todas, tengo el título de Abogado ( Licenciado en Derecho) y veo los errores de los demás ( soy uno de esos que hace genaros), además hay que ser mierdas para llorar cuando te hace eso... por una puta tarde en el calabozo y librarte de un súcubo, que no es ir a Guantanamo.



Son unos blandengues


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Jun 2022)

Yo esta noche soy optimista: Corre fresquito


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Son unos blandengues



Charo, busca otro panoli que te mantenga.
Conmigo no cuentes.


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Como está montado todo ahora mismo, REMAR ES UNA ESTAFA.
Te pasas el día remando aguantando gentuza, cobras tu cuenco de arroz, vas al Mercadona y a la gasolinera y ya estás a 0 otra vez.
Va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Jun 2022)

Estoy de FracaViernes y voy a abrirme de piernas al proxeneta de los remeros: INFOJOBS

yujuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!! Fiesta locaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! A ver si cambio de galera!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Estoy de FracaViernes y voy a abrirme de piernas al proxeneta de los remeros: INFOJOBS


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Estoy de FracaViernes y voy a abrirme de piernas al proxeneta de los remeros: INFOJOBS
> 
> yujuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!! Fiesta locaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! A ver si cambio de galera!!!!!!!



Ufffffff ánimo para ese agujero de derroicion


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ufffffff ánimo para ese agujero de derroicion



*"La esperanza, la quintaesencia del engaño humano que es asimismo la fuente de su mayor poder y de su mayor debilidad"*

EL ARQUITECTO DE MATRIX


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2022)

Vamos esclavos, a remar, y chupadle el pene al jefe.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jun 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - YA TENGO MI NOMINA Y EXTRA DEL VERANO FUNCI A1. GRACIAS REMEROS PERO NO OS PARÉIS AHORA EH


Seguid remando que en 5 meses me tenéis que dar la otra. VAMOS UN DOS UN DOS




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - YA TENGO MI NOMINA Y EXTRA DEL VERANO FUNCI A1. GRACIAS REMEROS PERO NO OS PARÉIS AHORA EH
> 
> 
> Seguid remando que en 5 meses me tenéis que dar la otra. VAMOS UN DOS UN DOS
> ...



@TORREVIEJAS, funcivago hijo de puta.
No sé quién te va a pagar otra nómina cuando dejemos todos de remar.
Yo a los 35 me jubilo de la privada, como los futbolistas.
Luego a por la PAGUITA o la PLACITA, lo que llegue antes.
Señores, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.
Esto es la guerra:


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (25 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @TORREVIEJAS, funcivago hijo de puta.
> No sé quién te va a pagar otra nómina cuando dejemos todos de remar.
> Yo a los 35 me jubilo de la privada, como los futbolistas.
> Luego a por la PAGUITA o la PLACITA.
> ...



Siempre va a haber alguien remando. 

Se sube la edad de jubilación y listo.


----------



## Periplo (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Siempre va a haber alguien remando.
> 
> Se sube la edad de jubilación y listo.


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Antes el remero tenía un incentivo para remar, no sé si me explico:







Ahora tenemos muchas modernidades, pero las cambiaría todas por una campesina fiel y devota que esté ahí cuando llego cansado de trabajar.
Para qué rema el hombre hoy en día?
Nos deslomamos para tener un zulo solitario con netflix?
Eso es todo?
Si este va a ser el único premio de remar que le den al remo.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar de lunes a domingos por 900€~1200€ mes, y ser nuncafollista es una condena en vida.


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Trabajar de lunes a domingos por 900€~1200€ mes, y ser nuncafollista es una condena en vida.



Chortinas para los remeros de bien o va a seguir remando su puta madre.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jun 2022)

Hasta los perros follan, encima sin remar ni ser esclavos en empresas tóxicas


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Sin una hembra joven esperando a que su hombre llegue cansado de la galera para que le de lo suyo y la haga sentir mujer estamos muertos y enterrados.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin una hembra joven esperando a que su HOMBRE llegue cansado de la galera para que le de lo suyo estamos muertos y enterrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101572




Asi es..


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

- Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que se levantan a las 06 para ir a remar.
- Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que viven a 30 km del trabajo y tienen que parar a repostar en la gasolinera.
- Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que soportan diariamente órdenes, críticas injustas y latigazos de empresarios palilleros hijos de puta.
- Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que soportan diariamente compañeros de trabajo tironucables y clientes lanzallamables.
- Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que sentís que estáis tirando los mejores años de vuestra vida en empresas de mierda a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que ya no da para nada.
- Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que estáis hasta las pelotas y os estáis planteando ahora mismo desertar del remo y que reme su puta madre.
NO SÉ VOSOTROS, PERO YO ESTOY MUY CABREADO.


----------



## Knightfall (25 Jun 2022)

Las galeras de la privada son pudrideros de almas humanas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - CELIUS QUE HABIA HECHO UN CORRALITO PARANDO LAS RETIRADAS DURANTE SEMANAS CONTRATA YA PERSONAL PREPARANDO LA BANCORROTA SEGUN SWJ -gualestritchurnal


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/celius-que-habia-hecho-un-corralito-parando-las-retiradas-durante-semanas-contrata-ya-personal-preparando-la-bancorrota-segun-swj-gualestritchurnal.1778209/ t.me/DANON1776/11415 21.6K viewsD Anon, Jun 25 at 10:14 CELIUS QUE HABIA HECHO UN...




www.burbuja.info






t.me/DANON1776/11415 21.6K viewsD Anon, Jun 25 at 10:14

*CELIUS QUE HABIA HECHO UN CORRALITO PARANDO LAS RETIRADAS DURANTE SEMANAS

CONTRANTA YA PERSONAL PREPARANDO LA BANCORROTA SEGUN SW CHURNAL *


*Have fun staying poor is now have fun getting poor Lmao.*

*




*



















​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2022)

APRENDED DE JUAN MARIN EL CHAQUETERO

ES UN PUTO CACHONDEO SIN LÍMITES

40 AÑOS ROBANDO A LOS ESPAÑOLES

SIN REMITO, SIMPLEMENTE, ARRIMANDOSE A LA POLITICA:


----------



## remosinganas (25 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> - Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que se levantan a las 06 para ir a remar.
> - Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que viven a 30 km del trabajo y tienen que parar a repostar en la gasolinera.
> - Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que soportan diariamente órdenes, críticas injustas y latigazos de empresarios palilleros hijos de puta.
> - Quiero oír un AMÉN por todos los que soportan diariamente compañeros de trabajo tironucables y clientes lanzallamables.
> ...



Yo me lo estoy planteando, tengo 50, 22 cotizados y 2 alquileres... Asi que como siga asi la inflacion, va remaaaaaaaarrrr suuu puuuuuta madreeeee.... 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

O me dan ESTO o yo no remo, así de claro.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan ESTO o yo no remo, así de claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101848
> 
> ...



Opino igual. Minimo eso.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> APRENDED DE JUAN MARIN EL CHAQUETERO
> 
> ES UN PUTO CACHONDEO SIN LÍMITES
> 
> ...




Un vividor más como Feijoo, Abalos, Lastra, Page, vividores de nuestro sudor y remo


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Tengo una pregunta para los hosteleros que ofrecen el SMI por trabajar en su empresa sirviendo mesas y fregando cacharros de sol a sol...


----------



## Vaross (25 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan ESTO o yo no remo, así de claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101848
> 
> ...



Pacta salida y a intentar cobrar paro, es una salida gris, la salida buena sería despido improcedente y la salida pésima marcharte a 0 total , cobrar casi todo el paro en Cuba te vendría muy bien


----------



## Galvani (25 Jun 2022)

Pues no hay morralla en lo publico... Mucho ojo a los que os pensáis que es la panacea. Tendrás tus derechos y horario y trabajaras poco o no, depende donde te toque. Pero la cantidad de hijos de puta se multiplica porque se sienten protegidos. Puede ser una cárcel también. Ah y favoritismos y corrupción a la orden del día.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues no hay morralla en lo publico... Mucho ojo a los que os pensáis que es la panacea. Tendrás tus derechos y horario y trabajaras poco o no, depende donde te toque. Pero la cantidad de hijos de puta se multiplica porque se sienten protegidos. Puede ser una cárcel también. Ah y favoritismos y corrupción a la orden del día.



Sasto. Muchos creen que se van a solucionar sus problemas y la realidad es que no.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Jun 2022)

Y más con los recortes que se avecinan.
La gente va a estar de muy mala hostia.


----------



## stoker31 (25 Jun 2022)

Que remen las tías y que nos subvencionen con su dinero nuestros caprichos (por ejemplo, irnos de putas); nosotros ya cuidamos de la casa y el niño.

Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

stoker31 dijo:


> Que remen las tías y que nos subvencionen con su dinero nuestros caprichos (por ejemplo, irnos de putas); nosotros ya cuidamos de la casa y el niño.


----------



## Galvani (25 Jun 2022)

Mira, el teletrabajo le permiten un día a la semana donde estoy y es público. No funci.


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Pacta salida y a intentar cobrar paro, es una salida gris, la salida buena sería despido improcedente y la salida pésima marcharte a 0 total , cobrar casi todo el paro en Cuba te vendría muy bien



Necesito ahorrar un poco más para la salida gris, en ello estoy.
Si me voy ya sin indemnización en poco tiempo tendría que volver a mendigar un trabajo en la privada igual o peor que el que tengo ahora, porque sería el becario.
No voy a contar lo que hace mi empresa con los becarios porque me parece desagradable, rozan el abuso y como la gente necesita el dinero tragan con lo que sea.


----------



## Fargo (25 Jun 2022)

He pensado empezar a consumir algún tipo de sustancia que me ayude a llevar los meses que me quedan en ese antro lleno de toxicidad.
Me he refugiado en el deporte (gym y running) pero parece que no es suficiente.
Igual si voy medicado hasta las cejas los turnos se me hacen más amenos.
Sé muy bien lo que me pasa, pero el nuncafollismo chortinero no tiene cura.
Algún forero me ha recomendado ir de putas, el problema es que yo he salido con chortinas, se han pillado por mí, sé lo que es y lo que me estoy perdiendo por no tenerlas.
Entiendo totalmente a los alcohólicos, muchos habrán tenido pensamientos parecidos a los que estoy teniendo yo ahora.
Joder, tengo 33 años y parece que tengo 50.
Intentaré aguantar haciendo turnos unos meses más y escapar pronto de ahí.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues no hay morralla en lo publico... Mucho ojo a los que os pensáis que es la panacea. Tendrás tus derechos y horario y trabajaras poco o no, depende donde te toque. Pero la cantidad de hijos de puta se multiplica porque se sienten protegidos. Puede ser una cárcel también. Ah y favoritismos y corrupción a la orden del día.



Solo por los horarios ya merecería la pena, el turno de tarde es vivir para trabajar, días que se perdieron en la galera como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan ESTO o yo no remo, así de claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101848
> 
> ...



si no remas ahora que no lo tienes , si lo tuvieses imaginate lo que ibas a remar, una puta mierda. El león lucha para conseguir a la hembra, cuando la consigue se echa una siesta.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si no remas ahora que no lo tienes , si lo tuvieses imaginate lo que ibas a remar, una puta mierda. El león lucha para conseguir a la hembra, cuando la consigue se echa una siesta.



Tú no lo entiendes porque eres una mujer, te lo explico:
Cuando un hombre descarga sus huevos sobre una hembra fértil que está pillada por él, ese hombre ya afronta los acontecimientos del día de otra manera.
Nada hará sentir más vivo a un cuarentón derroído que ligarse a una de 20.
Joder, es que si tienes eso en casa no hay quién te pare, los remeros han construido civilizaciones enteras gracias a tener una chortina detrás.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Os mereceis dolor, remeritos









PSOE - A tomar por culo, voy a votar a Perro Antonio en las próximas elecciones


Si si, lo que habéis oído, mi próximo voto de votontazo va a Pedro Antonio, esté en el partido que esté, expongo mis motivos: -1- Basura langosta que está disfrutando pensiones mayores que los salarios de la juventud formada -2- Basura kakunada y fanática de experimentos génicos -3- Basura...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Y lo dices tú? Que estás con la placita que no cagas? En ESPAÑA NO HAY TRABAJO


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

El Gobierno PPSOE seguirá subiendo la edad de jubilación porque esta pirámide no tiene solución, en algún momento dirán que la gente no puede jubilarse hasta la muerte.
Cómo se llama la película?
Cadena perpetua

*




*


----------



## Galvani (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú no lo entiendes porque eres una mujer, te lo explico:
> Cuando un hombre descarga sus huevos sobre una hembra fértil que está pillada por él, ese hombre ya afronta los acontecimientos del día de otra manera.
> Nada hará sentir más vivo a un cuarentón derroído que ligarse a una de 20.
> Joder, es que si tienes eso en casa no hay quién te pare, los remeros han construido civilizaciones enteras gracias a tener una chortina detrás.



Y qué tío de 40 tiene eso? Imagina tener gastos y no poder irte de ahí.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y qué tío de 40 tiene eso? Imagina tener gastos y no poder irte de ahí.



Si estás remando en un curro de mierda y no tienes alguna chortina detrás todo se hace cuesta arriba.
Pocos lo tendrán, por eso hay tantos remeros tristes por la calle.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101991



Jojojo hace dos días estuve en decir abajo el heteropatriarcado a gritos en una obra en la carretera, total ya que iba con la ventanilla abierta...


Los tíos asfalto y de capataz una Charo, me dio vergüenza y no lo dije jajaja.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> He pensado empezar a consumir algún tipo de sustancia que me ayude a llevar los meses que me quedan en ese antro lleno de toxicidad.
> Me he refugiado en el deporte (gym y running) pero parece que no es suficiente.
> Igual si voy medicado hasta las cejas los turnos se me hacen más amenos.
> Sé muy bien lo que me pasa, pero el nuncafollismo chortinero no tiene cura.
> ...



Yo tengo 51 y estoy mejor física, mental y espiritualmente que cuando tenía 33.
Trabajo espiritual te recomiendo.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

@pacopalotes, qué haces en el foro un Sábado a estas horas?
Aunque seas una Charo, siendo mujer lo tienes más fácil, por qué no estás por ahí follando?


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @pacopalotes, qué haces en el foro un Sábado a estas horas?
> Aunque seas una Charo, siendo mujer lo tienes más fácil, por qué no estás por ahí follando?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102155



y tu que haces que no eres uno de esos con los que se acuestan? yo estoy muy ocupada con la operación nescafé, debo encontrar un buen macho proveedor, no estoy para perder el tiempo .


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y tu que haces que no eres uno de esos con los que se acuestan? yo estoy muy ocupada con la operación nescafé, debo encontrar un buen macho proveedor, no estoy para perder el tiempo .



Es un tema de expectativas, supongo que tengo el listón alto y prefiero estar solo antes que bajarlo.
Si no tuviera curro lo llevaría mejor, ahora estoy en una época complicada de mi vida.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Jun 2022)

Yo debo de ser extremadamente raro porque no siento ninguna
necesidad de estar con alguien, ni para follar ni para nada.
El placer físico me parece ya irrelevante, soy seguidor de algunas de las tésis de un tal @ATARAXIO.

Y funciono bien eh... no tengo impotencia ni nada por el estilo, me levanto en muchas ocasiones
con unas erecciones de caballo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...




*ES RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA puesto que un previsible crack dejaría tu cuenta bancaria al nivel de la de los venezolanos.*

Lo único que cuenta es la vida que han vivido . Si la han pasado en su puesto de trabajo no ha sido vida sino otra cosa . Han sido parte de un hardware ( ejemplo una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión ) no es diferente a un burro atado a una noria . Los burros no han evolucionado para dar vueltas a una noria sino para vivir su vida como especie cabalgando con su manada por las sabanas africanas.

Le comentaba a este amigo el año pasado antes de que muriese de repente a los cuarenta y tantos ...
estábamos charlando en el porche de su enorme casa que tantísimos quebraderos de cabeza y gastos le trajo ...

Le dije :

¿ te das cuenta que esta enorme creación que ha sido el esfuerzo de toda tu vida lo disfrutarán muchas generaciones que ni sabrán que has existido ?

Esta casa por lo menos durará más de 500 años y todos los detalles que con tanto afán te han comido tu tiempo de vida pasarán desapercibidos.

*Y TOTAL ! NO HAS VIVIDO EN ELLA !!!
*
En ese momento me miró sobresaltado y me dijo :

- ¿ entonces donde he vivido ?

y yo con aire de resignación le dije :

- " en tu despacho. "






Se ha muerto un amigo y su hermana pone a la venta a mitad de precio su enorme Chalet de lujo por 450.000 euros . Quiero invertir, necesito consejos


La experiencia de entrar en un hilo de Ataraxio jamás deja indiferente. Una vez trascendida su verdad de los monos, las hembras y la paja que no se hace viendo el porno que te envía Satán, ahora nos clava una de ladrillo (y nunca mejor dicho). Calopez, se ve que antes le mandaba trabajos más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo debo de ser extremadamente raro porque no siento ninguna
> necesidad de estar con alguien, ni para follar ni para nada.
> El placer físico me parece ya irrelevante, soy seguidor de algunas de las tésis de un tal @ATARAXIO.
> 
> ...











Las 4 nobles verdades del Dharma


Resulta curioso cómo las enseñanzas enmarcadas dentro del budismo o el hinduismo ofrecen una amplia y rica perspectiva para nuestro...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com










Nacemos prematuros. Los bebés deben permanecer pegados a la teta de su madre durante meses. Las guarderías les trastorna. No adquieren instinto matern


Los humanos somos como marsupiales. Nacemos mucho antes de completar el desarrollo. Por lo tanto, la última fase del " embarazo " en vez de ser en una bolsa como los canguros, durante decenas de miles de años fue en una bolsa hecha de pieles de animales que las mujeres llevaban colgando. Tal es...




www.burbuja.info






El eufemismo llamado amor es una trampa de la biología para unir a una pareja con la única finalidad de que críe a unos hijos que en nuestra es pecie son muy dependientes y necesitan de ambos progenitores. 

Nuestra bioquímica ( como en el resto de las especies ) , nos dirige con recompensa y refuerzo positivo - placer y felicidad - si hacemos las cosas bien...
o nos castiga con angustia y dolor emocional si no seguimos las etapas previstas. 

Básicamente lo que sucede en los llamados ENAMORADOS ( igual en todas las especies que se emparejan ), durante el cortejo se reactivan unas estructuras neuronales creadas durante la infancia entre el bebé y la madre. Es una especie de imán emocional para ambos, que pretende que no se separen - puesto que los bebés humanos son muy frágiles y necesitan la constante atención de su madre y estar pegados a su teta -

LA CRIANZA CON APEGO, que es lo natural, a diferencia de lo que la gente cree , forma adultos seguros de si mismos y equilibrados .
Abandonar a los bebés españoles en orfanatos llamados guarderías, son la causa principal de tantas parafilias que ya son una normalidad y la excesiva ansiedad a la hora de buscar a la madre ausente que fue reemplazada por chupetes y biberones. 


Hay diferentes opiniones sobre la crianza con apego porque este tema tiene muchos intereses creados .
¿ cómo se va a decir a millones de mujeres occidentales que si abandonan a sus hijos a los pocos meses de nacer les causarán unos daños irreversibles que se manifestarán en la edad adulta ?
el principal es la no adquisición de la verdadera identidad como especie y del instinto maternal ( los machos humanos somos también maternales como los pájaros nidícolas por la misma razón de dependencia de las crías ) Pero un macho humano proveedor de comida y protector no da la teta .

¿ alguien imagina a un gorila macho amamantando a un bebé ? tampoco lo hace ninguna gorila hembra que no sea su madre ! 

Precisamente la mejor forma de entender todo esto es todo lo que sucede en los animales que son criados por humanos . Lo que se llama IMPRONTA y de eso hay mucha experiencia en los zoos y en los circos. 












Así es como la crianza con apego afecta al desarrollo infantil


¿Por qué todo el mundo opina sobre cómo se debe criar a un bebé? Ideas como “no cojas al niño cuando llore que se acostumbra a los brazos” o “ya es hora de que




www.lavanguardia.com












La crianza con apego no funciona como predican los ‘gurús’


Una relación fuerte y sana entre los bebés y sus cuidadores es imprescindible en la evolución de cualquier criatura. Los partidarios de la ‘maternidad natural’ promueven tres prácticas para afianzarla: el colecho, la lactancia y el porteo. Sin embargo, sus reglas no son ni necesarias ni...




www.agenciasinc.es














Ansiedad por separación en adultos: Síntomas y cómo manejarlo


La ansiedad por separación es el miedo a perder o estar lejos de una persona o figura de apego. Se trata con psicoterapia y medicamentos. Aprende más aquí.




www.medicalnewstoday.com













Trastorno de ansiedad de separación | Persum Psicólogos Oviedo


Si algo define al trastorno de ansiedad de separación en adultos es el incremento de la ansiedad al anticipar el alejamiento del hogar o de personas.




psicologosoviedo.com


----------



## Galvani (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si estás remando en un curro de mierda y no tienes alguna chortina detrás todo se hace cuesta arriba.
> Pocos lo tendrán, por eso hay tantos remeros tristes por la calle.



Un curro de mierda no se puede llevar con nada. Con drogas para evadirse.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Trabajar por 1000€ 

Descuenta 200€ de gasolina

Descuenta parte proporcional del seguro del coche, la ITV, el impuesto circulación, averias/mantenimiento anual, parking, ORA,multas,peajes..otros 100€

Trabajas por 700€ donde vas con 700€??


----------



## Bizarroff (26 Jun 2022)

Esa manera de despreciar al currante con trabajos de mierda que apenas puede ganarse la vida se debe a que llevan años riéndose del pobre y les ha funcionado. Porque se lo permitimos.

*Un curro de mierda se hace frente con sudapollismo extremo. *O te acaban dejando en paz o te tiran a la calle (indemnización+paro). Con el sudapollismo solo se puede ganar.

Tengo que reconocer que según pasan los años me da todo igual, a todos los niveles. Estoy de un pasota que asusta, pero soy mucho más feliz y he ganado en calidad de vida.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esa manera de despreciar al currante con trabajos de mierda que apenas puede ganarse la vida se debe a que llevan años riéndose del pobre y les ha funcionado. Porque se lo permitimos.
> 
> *Un curro de mierda se hace frente con sudapollismo extremo. *O te acaban dejando en paz o te tiran a la calle (indemnización+paro). Con el sudapollismo solo se puede ganar.
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que según pasan los años me da todo igual, a todos los niveles. Estoy de un pasota que asusta, pero soy mucho más feliz y he ganado en calidad de vida.



SUDAPOLLISMO MANDA
VOTAR SOCIATA Y QUE REVIENTEN TODO MIENTRAS SONRIES, MANDA









PSOE - A tomar por culo, voy a votar a Perro Antonio en las próximas elecciones


Si si, lo que habéis oído, mi próximo voto de votontazo va a Pedro Antonio, esté en el partido que esté, expongo mis motivos: -1- Basura langosta que está disfrutando pensiones mayores que los salarios de la juventud formada -2- Basura kakunada y fanática de experimentos génicos -3- Basura...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esa manera de despreciar al currante con trabajos de mierda que apenas puede ganarse la vida se debe a que llevan años riéndose del pobre y les ha funcionado. Porque se lo permitimos.
> 
> *Un curro de mierda se hace frente con sudapollismo extremo. *O te acaban dejando en paz o te tiran a la calle (indemnización+paro). Con el sudapollismo solo se puede ganar.
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que según pasan los años me da todo igual, a todos los niveles. Estoy de un pasota que asusta, pero soy mucho más feliz y he ganado en calidad de vida.




Tu eres el de las herencias? Con dos pisos en alquiler?

Normal que tires la toalla yo también lo haria


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> SUDAPOLLISMO MANDA
> VOTAR SOCIATA Y QUE REVIENTEN TODO MIENTRAS SONRIES, MANDA
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también lo votaré. Vais a comer socialismo, invasión, huelgas, okupacion, feminismo , nuncafollismo vais a comer abusos y violaciones.... moderfakars


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo también lo votaré. Vais a comer socialismo, invasión, huelgas, okupacion, feminismo , nuncafollismo vais a comer abusos y violaciones.... moderfakars



Fuego, negros corriendo de un lado a otro, palilleros llorando, todo ardiendo


----------



## Bizarroff (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tu eres el de las herencias? Con dos pisos en alquiler?
> 
> Normal que tires la toalla



No, yo soy el que llevo toda la vida tocándome los huevos en todos los trabajos y practicando el sudapollismo extremo, me han despedido de multitud de sitios hasta que en uno pude entrar en el comité de empresa y hacerme delegado sindical, ahora me toco los huevos con inmunidad al despido.

Mi piso es heredado desde hace unos años pero no te confundas, yo a mis 47 años no he pagado alquiler o hipoteca en mi vida. He tirado de vivir en casa de mis padres, amigos, familiares y hasta de las mujeres. Si tuviera que pagar alquiler, me vuelvo al pueblo a casa de mis padres hasta heredar pero yo no mantengo langostas.

Lo único alquilado que tengo son dos plazas de garaje que venían con el piso ya que no tengo ni quiero dejarme medio sueldo en mantener coches de mierda.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Vota a perro Antonio y solo sonríe


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> He pensado empezar a consumir algún tipo de sustancia que me ayude a llevar los meses que me quedan en ese antro lleno de toxicidad.
> Me he refugiado en el deporte (gym y running) pero parece que no es suficiente.
> Igual si voy medicado hasta las cejas los turnos se me hacen más amenos.
> Sé muy bien lo que me pasa, pero el nuncafollismo chortinero no tiene cura.
> ...



Diazepam 5mg, una por la mañana, no más, no subas dosis, y todo irá bien, dejala a los 2-3 meses, es una mierda adictiva pero como ya he dicho, lo prefiero a tomarme dos litronas en el parque.

Suerte Fargo!


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

España, líder en consumo de benzodiazepinas para la ansiedad y el insomnio


España ha ganado el primer puesto en todo el mundo en el uso de medicamentos para tratar la ansiedad y el insomnio. Un título con el que ha destronado a Estados Unidos, que...




www.elmundo.es







https://www.meneame.net/m/Art%C3%ADculos/tan-dificil-ligar-tinder-eres-hombre

















Suicidio masculino, la otra cara del divorcio


Hombres inocentes que un día se casaron para formar una familia. Eran padres de unos niños y todo aparentemente estaba bien hasta que la madre decidió




periodistas-es.com


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> España, líder en consumo de benzodiazepinas para la ansiedad y el insomnio
> 
> 
> España ha ganado el primer puesto en todo el mundo en el uso de medicamentos para tratar la ansiedad y el insomnio. Un título con el que ha destronado a Estados Unidos, que...
> ...



@Murray's , a ti que es lo que te hace levantarte por las mañanas ?
Si no hay chorteens...


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> @Murray's , a ti que es lo que te hace levantarte por las mañanas ?
> Si no hay chorteens...




Mi salud y que sigo vivo por alguna razón . Soy creyente,

Y la esperanza que hay alguna postchortina de 25~30 años esperándome en algún lugar del mundo, más un curro que será mi pasión.


----------



## Thuma Dree (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin una hembra joven esperando a que su hombre llegue cansado de la galera para que le de lo suyo y la haga sentir mujer estamos muertos y enterrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101572



Muerto y enterrado estás en el momento q conviertes a esa hembra en tu razón para vivir. 

Si trabajas y vives se supone q es para ti no para ella.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (26 Jun 2022)

rema, paga impuestos y vota al partido mainstream del momento

la receta del éxito probada durante 45 años

100% eficacia


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Thuma Dree dijo:


> Muerto y enterrado estás en el momento q conviertes a esa hembra en tu razón para vivir.
> 
> Si trabajas y vives se supone q es para ti no para ella.




El problema es que somos seres emocionales y sexuales... con una mujer vemos sexo y afiliación sentimental...por eso muchos siguen remando por eso.

Es dificil poser separar eso DIOS nos hizo.para amar y reproducirnos.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mi salud y que sigo vivo por alguna razón . Soy creyente,
> 
> Y la esperanza que hay alguna postchortina de 25~30 años esperándome en algún lugar del mundo, más un curro que será mi pasión.



Yo tampoco pierdo la esperanza amigo, la esperanza es lo último que se pierde.
Llegar a casa un día cansado de trabajar y me reciban así:
"Fargo mi amooor, cómo va esa vaina? Ya llegó mi hombre hermoso de trabajar? Usted quiere que le prepare una tortillita?"
"Bueno, si insistes..."
"A usted le gusta el conjuntito nuevo que me compré?"
"Me encanta".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo tampoco pierdo la esperanza amigo, la esperanza es lo último que se pierde.
> Llegar a casa un día cansado de trabajar y me reciban así:
> "Fargo mi amooor, cómo va esa vaina? Ya llegó mi hombre hermoso de trabajar? Usted quiere que le prepare una tortillita?"
> "Bueno, si insistes".
> ...



Que ojete, buena vida estar tumbado en Miami y verla hacer yoga tras limpiarte el sable


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo tampoco pierdo la esperanza amigo, la esperanza es lo último que se pierde.
> Llegar a casa un día cansado de trabajar y me reciban así:
> "Fargo mi amooor, cómo va esa vaina? Ya llegó mi hombre hermoso de trabajar? Usted quiere que le prepare una tortillita?"
> "Bueno, si insistes..."
> ...




El único escollo es pillar alguna de 25 años o max 30.


Eso podia hacerlo con 30/33 años no con 40 y pero bueno nunca se sabe, soy optimista.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Trabajar por 1000€
> 
> Descuenta 200€ de gasolina
> 
> ...



Eso sí no pagas alquiler.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Jun 2022)

Yo intentaria evitar en todo lo posible las pastillas ansiolíticas.

Yo las uso en alguna ocasión y la tentación de usarlas siempre que tengas un amago de ansiedad es muy fuerte para acallar ese "demonio" que te está rondando la cabeza.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esa manera de despreciar al currante con trabajos de mierda que apenas puede ganarse la vida se debe a que llevan años riéndose del pobre y les ha funcionado. Porque se lo permitimos.
> 
> *Un curro de mierda se hace frente con sudapollismo extremo. *O te acaban dejando en paz o te tiran a la calle (indemnización+paro). Con el sudapollismo solo se puede ganar.
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que según pasan los años me da todo igual, a todos los niveles. Estoy de un pasota que asusta, pero soy mucho más feliz y he ganado en calidad de vida.



Es que la gente no protesta por nada. Les da igual todo, es que nos lo merecemos , es así. Mira yo hablaba en el grupito de la opo, los privilegios que tenían los trabajadores en esto antes y se han perdido, les hacen gracia, les parecen abusos por parte del trabajador!!!coger una excedencia, ayudas a la vivienda...muchas cosas que se han quitado que no daré deralles, es que se ríen!!! Lo que les parece justo es cobrar un cuenco de arroz y estar explotados y debo decir que les gusta. No me río de vosotros, lo he visto, les gusta y les parece justo.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo también lo votaré. Vais a comer socialismo, invasión, huelgas, okupacion, feminismo , nuncafollismo vais a comer abusos y violaciones.... moderfakars



Pues vaya gracia, un dulce es eso... Te crees que a ti no te va a afectar


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No, yo soy el que llevo toda la vida tocándome los huevos en todos los trabajos y practicando el sudapollismo extremo, me han despedido de multitud de sitios hasta que en uno pude entrar en el comité de empresa y hacerme delegado sindical, ahora me toco los huevos con inmunidad al despido.
> 
> Mi piso es heredado desde hace unos años pero no te confundas, yo a mis 47 años no he pagado alquiler o hipoteca en mi vida. He tirado de vivir en casa de mis padres, amigos, familiares y hasta de las mujeres. Si tuviera que pagar alquiler, me vuelvo al pueblo a casa de mis padres hasta heredar pero yo no mantengo langostas.
> 
> Lo único alquilado que tengo son dos plazas de garaje que venían con el piso ya que no tengo ni quiero dejarme medio sueldo en mantener coches de mierda.



Eso lo pensamos todos. Pero algunos no tenemos alternativa que pasar por el aro, sois unos cabrones que mientras esté yo a gusto que reviente todo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues vaya gracia, un dulce es eso... Te crees que a ti no te va a afectar



La teoría de algunos es que, debe haber un guano total y completo para que de las cenizas surja algo mejor.
Como teoría no está mal, aunque es un poco arriesgada.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso sí no pagas alquiler.



Yo he contado solo lo que gana un remero a fin de mes.

No ganas 1000€

Ganas 700€

Porque el coche es una herramienta de trabajo, mucha gente sin coche no tendria trabajo, de ahi que lo deduzca .


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo he contado solo lo que gana un remero a fin de mes.
> 
> No ganas 1000€
> 
> ...



Y la vivienda facturas y comida es un bien básico para sobrevivir. Con lo cual tu cuenco se queda en NADA. Recuerdo que a los esclavos también les daban comida y cama. Vivir de los padres es una excepción histórica en una época en decadencia, eso nunca se ha hecho y es antinatural.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo he contado solo lo que gana un remero a fin de mes.
> 
> No ganas 1000€
> 
> ...



Pues muchos de 30, no tenemos ya coche, de 20 ni te cuento, no sé si sabes que ahora la gente usa patinete y bici. El nivel de vida ha bajado muchísimo. Yo no tengo coche pero si necesito un alquiler


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Jun 2022)

Una de las razones por las que he podido hacerme un colchón económico es porque no tengo coche y por tanto 0 gastos derivados de eso. Trabajo en un hiper de núcleo urbano, uso el trannsporte urbano y en algunas ocasiones hasta voy andando.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No ganas 1000€
> 
> Ganas 700€
> 
> Porque el coche es una herramienta de trabajo, mucha gente sin coche no tendria trabajo, de ahi que lo deduzca .



El Gobierno ha metido la pata, o baja el precio del combustible inmediatamente o habrá una Renuncia de remeros en masa en los próximos meses.
Hay muchas profesiones mal pagadas que son IMPRESCINDIBLES para el correcto funcionamiento de un país, si el precio del combustible y productos básicos sigue subiendo se va a liar parda.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El Gobierno ha metido la pata, o baja el precio del combustible inmediatamente o habrá una Renuncia de remeros en masa en los próximos meses.
> Hay muchas profesiones mal pagadas que son IMPRESCINDIBLES para el correcto funcionamiento de un país, si el precio del combustible y productos básicos sigue subiendo se va a liar parda.



otra vez, que no sois imprescindibles, que tienen millones de inmigrantes deseando colarse y aceptar lo que sea


----------



## El Disidente (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso lo pensamos todos. Pero algunos no tenemos alternativa que pasar por el aro, sois unos cabrones que mientras esté yo a gusto que reviente todo



No, si te parece vamos a vivir como los mediocres solo porque tú te aferres a la femenina excusa de “no tengo más remedio” cuando lo único que no tienes son huevos.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> otra vez, que no sois imprescindibles, *que tienen millones de inmigrantes deseando colarse y aceptar lo que sea.*



Eso te ha dicho la tele?
Y tú te lo creíste?
Los moronegros no vienen a trabajar, vienen a paguitear y hacer chanchullos aprovechando las leyes blandas de este paîs.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que he podido hacerme un colchón económico es porque no tengo coche y por tanto 0 gastos derivados de eso. Trabajo en un hiper de núcleo urbano, uso el trannsporte urbano y en algunas ocasiones hasta voy andando.



Yo necesito el coche para trabajar, vivo lejos del trabajo y cuando entro por la mañana a esa hora no pasa ningùn autobús.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso te ha dicho la tele?
> Y tú te lo creíste?
> Los moronegros no vienen a trabajar, vienen a paguitear y hacer chanchullos aprovechando las leyes blandas de este paîs.



Pues teneis razón ambos @pacopalotes y tu @Fargo. Es verdad: Muchos vienen a paguitear, pero también hay muchos currando y producen un dumping de los salarios sobre todo en trabajos de baja cualificación, e incluso ya de alta... Se están importando mucho picateclas venezolanos y sudamericanos que aceptan lo que sea.

Asi que....

Mal panorama, pero ya era cosa sabida.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Cientos de miles de remeros españoles se han quedado sin su chortina.
Las redes sociales y apps de ligoteo han potenciado este fenómeno.
Tampoco nos ha favorecido la propaganda, el cine y la música al poner el panchito moronegro politatuado como ideal de hombre atractivo.
Sin chortina, el remero español sin pareja ni hijos no tiene qué demostrarle nada a nadie, puede vivir gastando muy poco viviendo en casa de sus padres y trabajar solo por épocas, todo tiene su lado bueno.
*Remar + Nuncafollismo *es una pésima combinación, por eso el remero que no folla buscará rápidamente cómo remar menos o incluso dejar de remar si se lo puede permitir.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cientos de miles de remeros españoles se han quedado sin su chortina.
> Las redes sociales y apps de ligoteo han potenciado este fenómeno.
> Tampoco nos ha favorecido la propaganda, el cine y la música al poner el panchito moronegro politatuado como ideal de hombre atractivo.
> Sin chortina, el remero español sin pareja ni hijos no tiene qué demostrarle nada a nadie, puede vivir gastando muy poco viviendo en casa de sus padres y trabajar solo por épocas, todo tiene su lado bueno.
> ...



Pero vamos a ver cenutrio, quien eres tu pa hablar, si tienes más de 30 tacos y dices que la quieres de 20 o mejor te cuelgas? Estás tú pa hablar de hipergamia


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan ESTO o yo no remo, así de claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101848
> 
> ...





Murray's dijo:


> Opino igual. Minimo eso.



Estoy de acuerdo en el razonamiento lógico... pero... siguiendo con la lógica...

¿De qué vivis mientras tanto? Supongamos que nunca consigáis una buena sartencita para follarsela a pelito...

¿Estaréis en casamami hasta el fin de los tiempos? ¿Y si tenéis hermanos y todos hacéis lo mismo? ¿A sangrar a padres?

Vaya panorama...


----------



## Karlova (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102640



Mala combinación porque? es una buena oportunidad para ser casapapis y construir un patrimonio.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en el razonamiento lógico... pero... siguiendo con la lógica...
> 
> ¿De qué vivis mientras tanto? Supongamos que nunca consigáis una buena sartencita para follarsela a pelito...
> 
> ...




Yo he sido casapapi y era cuando más follaba, ( en el coche, hoteles, o en casa de la novia chortin cuando no estaban los padres , o en la habitacion si compartian piso, o casa ( he tenido ligues que vivian solas

Hoy que no soy casapapi, te lo creerás o no pero follo menos por no decirte nada.

Tengo un primo con 29 años ese si no ha currado en su vida, vive con su madre y abuela y siempre tiene alguna novia, supongo que follará en casa de ella o hoteles porque coche no tiene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El Gobierno PPSOE seguirá subiendo la edad de jubilación porque esta pirámide no tiene solución, en algún momento dirán que la gente no puede jubilarse hasta la muerte.
> Cómo se llama la película?
> Cadena perpetua
> 
> ...



Y esto se conoce desde hace más de 30 años, pero todos miran a otro lado.

En algún momento alguien debe decir que el rey está desnudo.

Imagino que tendrá que ser con un gobierno de derechas..,,,


----------



## Stock Option (26 Jun 2022)

¿Qué se siente al saber que trabajas por un jornal que vale menos que ayer y que mañana valdrá aún menos?

Lo normal sería ir reduciendo productividad según se va perdiendo poder adquisitivo y tan a gusto, hoygan.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Jun 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> ¿Qué se siente al saber que trabajas por un jornal que vale menos que ayer y que mañana valdrá aún menos?
> 
> Lo normal sería ir reduciendo productividad según se va perdiendo poder adquisitivo y tan a gusto, hoygan.



Vamos hacia un sistema comunista y aquí tenemos dos modelos;

Un modelo cubano o sudamericano, donde los trabajadores sudan de trabajar y se la pasan bailando salsa y jugando al dominó.

Y un modelo soviético, donde se trabaja duro y si no te envían al gulag.

El común denominador a ambos sistemas es la miseria y el hambre.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Mala combinación porque? es una buena oportunidad para ser casapapis y construir un patrimonio.



A la larga te acabas quemando, si encima tus compañeras van así de apretadas al trabajo y te pasas el día viendo estas imágenes de su culito respingón pidiendo guerra al cabo de unos meses empiezas a frustrarte.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Y para ti NO HAY NADA...
Un cuenco de arroz por tus servicios y te vas a casa a ver netflix agotado de remar para volver al día siguiente con otro turno matador a hacer las mismas tareas repetitivas.
Joder, estos 5 años se me han pasado volando y no he hecho más que trabajar, de casa al trabajo, y del trabajo a casa.
Y todavía alguno me pregunta por qué quiero dejar de remar....
A mí lo que me sorprende es que la gente se tire un porrón de años con este ritmo de no-vida.
Igual si fuera más idiota no me daría cuenta de que me están robando el tiempo y la energía a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.
Qué razón tenía este individuo:
"La felicidad está en la ignorancia".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Te admiro, Wally, tu ya lo sabes.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y para ti NO HAY NADA...
> Un cuenco de arroz por tus servicios y te vas a casa a ver netflix agotado de remar para volver al día siguiente con otro turno matador a hacer las mismas tareas repetitivas.
> Joder, estos 5 años se me han pasado volando y no he hecho más que trabajar, de casa al trabajo, y del trabajo a casa.
> Y todavía alguno me pregunta por qué quiero dejar de remar....
> ...



Lo que tú te has buscado siendo un casapapy. Esa chorty sale del remo y tiene a su novio esperando en casa para llevarla de paseo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Lo que tú te has buscado siendo un casapapy. Esa chorty sale del remo y tiene a su novio esperando en casa para llevarla de paseo



Como buena perra.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Lo que tú te has buscado siendo un casapapy. Esa chorty sale del remo y tiene a su novio esperando en casa para llevarla de paseo



Joder, es que si me voy de alquiler con mi sueldo ya me saldría a pagar, no ahorraría un céntimo y jamás podría escapar de la galera a prepararme unas oposiciones.
No gracias.
Otra cosa, cuando un tío os interesa de verdad os da igual que sea casapapi, incluso que no tenga coche y vaya en patinete.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, es que si me voy de alquiler con mi sueldo ya me saldría a pagar, no ahorraría un céntimo y jamás podría escapar de la galera a prepararme unas oposiciones.
> No gracias.
> Otra cosa, cuando un tío os interesa de verdad os da igual que sea casapapi, incluso que no tenga coche y vaya en patinete.




Asi es, pero para eso tienes que gustarle mucho.

Tan es asi que van hasta con desalmados de la vida sin futuro que las pegan y los siguen queriendo.

Como digo el secreto es que gustes y se enamoren de ti.


----------



## Matriz_81 (26 Jun 2022)

Paradójicamente, escribir este hilo mítico aumentará tus niveles de fargotonina.


----------



## LeeMarvin (26 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esa manera de despreciar al currante con trabajos de mierda que apenas puede ganarse la vida se debe a que llevan años riéndose del pobre y les ha funcionado. Porque se lo permitimos.
> 
> *Un curro de mierda se hace frente con sudapollismo extremo. *O te acaban dejando en paz o te tiran a la calle (indemnización+paro). Con el sudapollismo solo se puede ganar.
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que según pasan los años me da todo igual, a todos los niveles. Estoy de un pasota que asusta, pero soy mucho más feliz y he ganado en calidad de vida.



Estoy igual.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Estoy igual.



SUDAPOLLISMO EXTREMO ES EL NIRVANA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

VROTALLLLL, UNA PLACITA ES TUYA.


POR TU ABUELO!!!!!


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Se te ve un tio culto, ¿ Cual es tu opinión acerca de largarse a otro pais para evitar este estercolero laboral? O es mejor quedarse y luchar e intentar sacar oposición y vivir del cuento?

Qué opinas?


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, es que si me voy de alquiler con mi sueldo ya me saldría a pagar, no ahorraría un céntimo y jamás podría escapar de la galera a prepararme unas oposiciones.
> No gracias.
> Otra cosa, cuando un tío os interesa de verdad os da igual que sea casapapi, incluso que no tenga coche y vaya en patinete.



pero es que si sigues de casapapy nunca te vas a sentir mejor, siempre estancado, siempre lo mismo. Pero vamos, que yo no pasé por el aro de trabajar en galera privada, fui casapapy muchos años hasta vislumbrar una oportunidad asi que te entiendo, aun asi yo si voy a emprender la aventura de gastarme mi sueldo, total, sino, nunca voy a vivir. Si me sale mal el casapapismo siempre esta ahi. Mi placita es mala con ganas, pero peor es la galera privada. Lo suyo es juntarse dos y ya el alquiler sale pagable y ya esta que sea lo que dios quiera, no se que es peor, si vivir siempre con el culo al aire o morirte sin haber vivido en casapapy. lo que si esta claro es que de pobres no vamos a salir.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero es que si sigues de casapapy nunca te vas a sentir mejor, siempre estancado, siempre lo mismo. Pero vamos, que yo no pasé por el aro de trabajar en galera privada, fui casapapy muchos años hasta vislumbrar una oportunidad asi que te entiendo, aun asi yo si voy a emprender la aventura de gastarme mi sueldo, total, sino, nunca voy a vivir. Si me sale mal el casapapismo siempre esta ahi. Mi placita es mala con ganas, pero peor es la galera privada. Lo suyo es juntarse dos y ya el alquiler sale pagable y ya esta que sea lo que dios quiera, no se que es peor, si vivir siempre con el culo al aire o morirte sin haber vivido en casapapy.



No chortina caribeña culona y tetona en mallas y boca de succionadora.


NO REMO


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No chortina caribeña culona y tetona en mallas y boca de succionadora.
> 
> 
> NO REMO



O me dan esto garantizado en el contrato o va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan esto garantizado en el contrato o va a remar su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102977



O la batidora con el culo, lengua y la cocina.

O NO SE REMA.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> O la batidora con el culo, lengua y la cocina.
> 
> O NO SE REMA.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Tus condiciones de trabajo son una mierda y te pagan el cuenco de arroz mínimo por Convenio?
Pues SUDAPOLLISMO en el lugar de trabajo MANDA.
A la empresa privada no hay que darle el mejor servicio que podemos ofrecer, hay que darle el servicio que se merecen.
Porque hay que ser justo en esta vida, lo otro es dejarse abusar por un cuenco de arroz.
Si no les gusta mi rendimiento que me despidan y al día siguiente tendrán una demanda fácil de ganar por despido improcedente, esto es la guerra y el más cabrón gana.


----------



## Madrid (26 Jun 2022)

Pongamos la BSO del hilo



No os rindais cabrones!. Buscad algo que os motive, e ir a por ello.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Pongamos la BSO del hilo



La BSO oficial se decidió en alguna página del hilo (no me acuerdo), los foreros aportaron varias canciones y esta ganó por goleada.
Por cierto, me llegan zankitos de la página 62, 86...cada uno lleva el hilo a su ritmo, gracias a todos!


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103066



Socialismo, chavales.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)

Conozco adolescentes de 50 años, gente que no se plantea nada, pierden los papeles por tonterías, compran por impulso y se vacunan porque lo dice la tele.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

ni idea me lo dicen de un dia para otro ..la verdad el trato es de perros, si no kieres pues tenemos otros 10000 esperando... nos estan haciendo de todo


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jun 2022)

para ti fargo, el secreto de los paacos para remar de sol a sol


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Dale duro Wally, PLACITA MASIVAMENTE, a partir de 2024 va a estar jodida la cosa


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero es que si sigues de casapapy nunca te vas a sentir mejor, siempre estancado, siempre lo mismo. Pero vamos, que yo no pasé por el aro de trabajar en galera privada, fui casapapy muchos años hasta vislumbrar una oportunidad asi que te entiendo, aun asi yo si voy a emprender la aventura de gastarme mi sueldo, total, sino, nunca voy a vivir. Si me sale mal el casapapismo siempre esta ahi. Mi placita es mala con ganas, pero peor es la galera privada. Lo suyo es juntarse dos y ya el alquiler sale pagable y ya esta que sea lo que dios quiera, no se que es peor, si vivir siempre con el culo al aire o morirte sin haber vivido en casapapy. lo que si esta claro es que de pobres no vamos a salir.



placita mala con ganas? yo creo que lo tuyo es un organismo pseudo publico, en las placitas de verdad me cuesta creer eso...


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> placita mala con ganas? yo creo que lo tuyo es un organismo pseudo publico, en las placitas de verdad me cuesta creer eso...



si, en vias de privatizacion


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si, en vias de privatizacion



Estas jodida Paquita


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Jun 2022)

A que estás opositando ?
A lo mejor me interesa.

Suerte en la prueba.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)

Remad cabrones. La moronegrada se levanta a las 11 pero nosotros a remar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A que estás opositando ?
> A lo mejor me interesa.
> 
> Suerte en la prueba.



Deja de cambiar de avatar mamona que ya no se ni quién escribe.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Deja de cambiar de avatar mamona que ya no se ni quién escribe.



Y tú deja de usurpar la puta identidad a un gilipollas como es el Lorenzo Ramírez


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones. La moronegrada se levanta a las 11 pero nosotros a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103299













No chortina con buenos pieses, ojete premium y piernacas para hacerte palanca en la polla y sacarte el semen a discreción.


NO REMO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y tú deja de usurpar la puta identidad a un gilipollas como es el Lorenzo Ramírez



APRENDE A LEER EL USUARIO, ANTES DE LLAMARME USURPADOR, Y SI, ES GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> APRENDE A LEER EL USUARIO, ANTES DE LLAMARME USURPADOR, Y SI, ES GILIPOLLAS.



Mira tío pesao, vete a hacer lo que hagas un lunes por la mañana


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mira tío pesao, vete a hacer lo que hagas un lunes por la mañana



Cafelito, prerremo, mientras foreo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)

Faltan camareros, lo ha dicho la tele.
Turnos de sol a sol, órdenes a voces, un sueldo de mierda...
A qué esperáis? No veis la felicidad de este camarero?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Faltan camareros, lo ha dicho la tele.
> Turnos de sol a sol, órdenes a voces, un sueldo de mierda...
> A qué esperáis? No veis la felicidad de este camarero?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103688



Los hermanos cobrisos de bocs, van a ayudarnarnos. A @Tonimn le caen muy bien


----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jun 2022)

entre flore fandangillo y alegria nacio mi españa la tierra del amooooor secuestra por mugrosos podemitaaas hasta un negro tiene mas valooor y todo el mundo sabe que es verdad!!! y lloran porque tienen que marchaaaarrrr


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## damnit (27 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103327
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103329
> 
> ...



¿sabes que esa tía es un tío ahora no?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

damnit dijo:


> ¿sabes que esa tía es un tío ahora no?



Si, acabó así por remar.


----------



## Javito Putero (27 Jun 2022)

yo mañana no trabajo, y hoy tampoco. Me he despertado con una buena paja, a eso de las 3 otra y una siestecita.

Ahora ya estoy más activo, no pajote.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> *yo mañana no trabajo, y hoy tampoco. *Me he despertado con una buena paja, a eso de las 3 otra y una siestecita.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Como vais remeritos?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo tampoco pierdo la esperanza amigo, la esperanza es lo último que se pierde.
> Llegar a casa un día cansado de trabajar y me reciban así:
> "Fargo mi amooor, cómo va esa vaina? Ya llegó mi hombre hermoso de trabajar? Usted quiere que le prepare una tortillita?"
> "Bueno, si insistes..."
> ...



Algún día @Fargo algún dia


----------



## Murray's (27 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> yo mañana no trabajo, y hoy tampoco. Me he despertado con una buena paja, a eso de las 3 otra y una siestecita.
> 
> Ahora ya estoy más activo, no pajote.




Grande!


----------



## Murray's (27 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> l
> 
> Faltan camareros, lo ha dicho la tele.
> Turnos de sol a sol, órdenes a voces, un sueldo de mierda...
> ...




Me da pena este hombre,la mirada cabizbaja, como pensando en donde se ha metido , pero probablemente sea un divorciado y tenga que pasar manuntención a la ex y su hijo, cara de hombre arruinado con mucha frustración para entendernos


----------



## davitin (27 Jun 2022)

Que de gilipolleces leo en este hilo.

Que remero va a dejar de remar os pensáis que se rema por gusto? El que rema lo hace por qué no tiene más remedio y el que no rema es por qué puede y por definición no es un remero.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Que de gilipolleces leo en este hilo.
> 
> Que remero va a dejar de remar os pensáis que se rema por gusto? *El que rema lo hace por qué no tiene más remedio* y el que no rema es por qué puede y por definición no es un remero.



Falso, hay muchos motivos por los que la gente va a remar.
En mi caso, he conseguido unos ahorros para sobrevivir durante unos años pero sigo remando porque no quiero irme gratis sin una indemnización por despido.
Ya no es el dinero, es un tema de justicia de que se me pague lo que se me debe en compensación por el pésimo trato que me han dado durante 5 años y horas extras impagadas que no me apuntaron, a veces uno se harta de que los empresarios abusones siempre ganen y se vayan de rositas sin que les cueste un euro.
Mi motivación es darle a esos cabrones donde más les duele, en el bolsillo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bizarroff (27 Jun 2022)

Para conseguir la indemnización descárgate los reglamentos de seguridad e higiene y estúdiatelos a fondos, seguro que en tu empresa se incumplen muuuuchas cosas, amenaza con denunciar si no llegas a un acuerdo y a una mala denúncialos, eso les jode que no veas. Por ejemplo en almacenes el espacio de los pasillos dicta que ha de ser como mínimo el del objeto más grande mas un metro. En mi empresa hay pasillos en el almacén que si pasas con un bidón no deja más de 40 centímetros y es una irregularidad, tengo redactadas decenas de denuncias con incumplimientos y pruebas por si me tocan los cojones atacarles como los japoneses a Pearl Harbour. Las salidas de emergencia que deben estar despejadas, los extintores deben de estar muy accesibles... seguro que hay irregularidades por todos los lados y una administración encantada de escucharte para pillar cacho en forma de multas.

Y por supuesto, muévete a lo largo de tu jornada laboral como si cada huevo te pesara 50 kilos, hay tienes trabajo psicológico. Puedes meterte algún contrapeso en los calzoncillos para ir practicando.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>



a remar capuyo


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Próximamente: miles de remeros renunciando al remo (y al coche) porque no salen las cuentas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099738



sin remo no hay chocho,no hay hipoteca en la que vivir y no hay niños a los que ver y tratar

además de denuncias por la pensión y no pagar hipoteca

los papis no pueden salir de eso xD


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mi salud y que sigo vivo por alguna razón . Soy creyente,
> 
> Y la esperanza que hay alguna postchortina de 25~30 años esperándome en algún lugar del mundo, más un curro que será mi pasión.



la respuesta a eso es buscarte panchas o del este que estén aquí solas

yo me encontre así varias hace unos años y si las mantienes o les ayudas a tener sus necesidades básicas se quedan contigo

lo malo es que luego te piden hijos xd


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso te ha dicho la tele?
> Y tú te lo creíste?
> Los moronegros no vienen a trabajar, vienen a paguitear y hacer chanchullos aprovechando las leyes blandas de este paîs.



los panchos si,digo los panchos decentes que forman familias no los delincuentes de los parques yonquies

y muchos negros igual,yo he trabajado en carga y descarga con negros,si se meten ahí no te digo si pueden optar a trabajos mas livianos

igual que pakis


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Jun 2022)

¿Puedo preguntarte de que era el grado?


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

y por que no vas, les pides perdon y acabas las practicas.


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

Hoy es un dia más en la jungla de asfalto, en la jungla del remo y las galeras,








venga son solo 8 h de nada, algunos quizás 12 h, el calor de España hará que muchos/as sudeis esa camisa blanca de camarero o de gerente barato, y se os cuezan los huevos, por poco más de 7€ la hora, 7€ con los que no podreis ni pagar una sandía ...

Pero ante todo mantener la calma, todo esto será pasajero,remeros colaboracionistas lo que nunca hay que olvidar que no hay mal que 100 años dure


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú no lo entiendes porque eres una mujer, te lo explico:
> Cuando un hombre descarga sus huevos sobre una hembra fértil que está pillada por él, ese hombre ya afronta los acontecimientos del día de otra manera.
> Nada hará sentir más vivo a un cuarentón derroído que ligarse a una de 20.
> Joder, es que si tienes eso en casa no hay quién te pare, los remeros han construido civilizaciones enteras gracias a tener una chortina detrás.



ir a la guerra, aplastar enemigos junto con tu batallón, y sobrevivir, eso sí que te hace vivir


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los panchos si,digo los panchos decentes que forman familias no los delincuentes de los parques yonquies
> 
> y muchos negros igual,yo he trabajado en carga y descarga con negros,si se meten ahí no te digo si pueden optar a trabajos mas livianos
> 
> igual que pakis



Piérdete


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los panchos si,digo los panchos decentes que forman familias no los delincuentes de los parques yonquies
> 
> y muchos negros igual,yo he trabajado en carga y descarga con negros,si se meten ahí no te digo si pueden optar a trabajos mas livianos
> 
> igual que pakis



Nada oye que son unos campeones del trabajo 

POS que trabajen ellos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Nada oye que son unos campeones del trabajo
> 
> POS que trabajen ellos



Es que de estos SUBNORMALES hay que reírse, se estará follando a una peruana y ahora querrá traerse a toda la cobrisada fraterna de bocs


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es que de estos SUBNORMALES hay que reírse, se estará follando a una peruana y ahora querrá traerse a toda la cobrisada fraterna de bocs



cuando la pancha le haya sacado hasta los higadillos ... entonces se hara otra cuenta en el for.

lo peor de este pais es la cantidad de hectolitros de fanta en los que nadan las mujeres.

fanta, fanta, mas fanta, hasta donde alcanza su vista hay fanta. tienen el chocho impregnado de fanta.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> ir a la guerra, aplastar enemigos junto con tu batallón, y sobrevivir, eso sí que te hace vivir


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> venga son solo 8 h de nada, algunos quizás 12 h, el calor de España hará que muchos/as sudeis esa camisa blanca de camarero o de gerente barato, y se os cuezan los huevos, por poco más de 7€ la hora, 7€ con los que no podreis ni pagar una sandía ...



Durísimo comentario, de esto no hay ni habrá ninguna película porque sería demasiado deprimente, los niños llorarían y el padre se despeñaría por el puente de la autovía con su Dacia aún por pagar en cómodos plazos.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Alguien podría decirme en qué cambiaría mi vida si no remara?
Para qué sigo remando, si soy casapapi y el sueldo no me da para independizarme?
Para qué sigo remando si el hecho de tener trabajo ya no es algo que moje bragas como en los años 60?
Para qué sigo remando si tener coche y moverlo ya es un lujo reme o no reme?
Tengo la impresión de que remando estoy haciendo el panoli, si remando voy a ser pobre igualmente mejor hago vida de pobre sin remar.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Sueldo - Mantenimiento del coche y gasolina = Tu cuenco de arroz


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

[







La mayoria de Españoles trabajaban en los 70 y 80 unicamente para ganar dinero, formar una familia, tener coche y tener una casa algunos incluso un chalet ( trabajaban en trabajos duros, monótonos como el amigo de la foto está realizando..


HOY los españoles hacen lo mismo que en la foto, trabajar en trabajos que no les gustan, trabajos duros y agobiantes, pero ganando una miseria que no les da ni para pagar un filete de ternera y una sandia, y de tener mujer, hijos, coche, casa...ni hablemos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien podría decirme en qué cambiaría mi vida si no remara?
> Para qué sigo remando, si soy casapapi y el sueldo no me da para independizarme?
> Para qué sigo remando si el hecho de tener trabajo ya no es algo que moje bragas como en los años 60?
> Para qué sigo remando si tener coche y moverlo ya es un lujo reme o no reme?
> Tengo la impresión de que remando estoy haciendo el panoli, si remando voy a ser pobre igualmente mejor hago vida de pobre sin remar.



Y porque no sueltas el remo, en realidad eres masoca y te encanta regodearte en la mierda.


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Y porque no sueltas el remo, en realidad eres masoca y te encanta regodearte en la mierda.




Conforme cuenta debe estar ya cerca de dejar el remo, un ripirafe con el jefe, unas palabras con algún compañero de trabajo subnormal o un cliente y ya manda TODO a la mierda...encima dice que no se encama desde hace tiempo con una mujer ....está claro que nuestro forero tiene los dias contados en ese curro mierder..


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Y porque no sueltas el remo, en realidad eres masoca y te encanta regodearte en la mierda.



Lo he explicado, es un tema de coger lo que es mío.
Quiero irme con indemnización, si me voy GRATIS ellos se salen con la suya.
Tendrán un empleado rindiendo al 20% hasta que se cansen de mí.
Aplicando el sudapollismo del que ha hablado @Bizarroff puedo aguantar unos meses más en ese antro, aprovecharé para ahorrar un poco más.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Cuéntenos más amigo.
Por qué le dio un ataque de pánico?
Tienen salida esas prácticas?


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo he explicado, es un tema de coger lo que es mío.
> Quiero irme con indemnización, si me voy GRATIS ellos se salen con la suya.
> Tendrán un empleado rindiendo al 20% hasta que se cansen de mí.
> Aplicando el sudapollismo del que ha hablado @Bizarroff puedo aguantar unos meses más en ese antro, aprovecharé para ahorrar un poco más.



¿Rindiendo un 20%? Vas bien pero no es suficiente. Hay que ser como el perro del hortelano, que no come ni deja comer. Tienes que ser una LACRA, ni hacer ni dejar hacer a los demás.

Tu camino a la libertad es algo que hay que saborear, se positivo y no pienses que tienes que ir a aguantar a un antro, tienes que vivir, sentir, disfrutar el sudapollismo. Al final esto solo tiene dos posibles soluciones, indemnización por despido improcedente o que acaben pasando de ti y tu viviendo como un marqués haciendo y deshaciendo a tu antojo. Y en ambas ganas tú y pierden ellos.


----------



## stoker31 (28 Jun 2022)

Se acaba de ver en Asturias






Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Piérdete



no he dicho ninguna mentira que yo sepa


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> cuando la pancha le haya sacado hasta los higadillos ... entonces se hara otra cuenta en el for.
> 
> lo peor de este pais es la cantidad de hectolitros de fanta en los que nadan las mujeres.
> 
> fanta, fanta, mas fanta, hasta donde alcanza su vista hay fanta. tienen el chocho impregnado de fanta.



aunque tengan 50 años

mientras tanto el hombre solo de joven o si es muy atractivo o tiene mucho dinero


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Nada oye que son unos campeones del trabajo
> 
> POS que trabajen ellos



yo desde luego no trabajo xD


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> aunque tengan 50 años
> 
> mientras tanto el hombre solo de joven o si es muy atractivo o tiene mucho dinero



También hay que tener el trabajo, los hobbys, la ropa y los tatuajes que a ellas les gustan, por lo que se ve.
Hay que ser muy hablador y algo marujo, no les gustan los callados que van a su bola.
Las redes sociales han elevado los requisitos de las españolas hasta el disparate, son como niñas escribiendo la carta de los Reyes Magos.
Lo más sensato es no seguirles el juego y que cumpla los requisitos de la niña su puta madre.
No obstante, recordemos que el premio es echar un polvo con una polifollada que te corneará a las primeras de cambio.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

A las empresas palilleras les encanta este perfil, yo que tú intento mejorar eso o se van a aprovechar de tu profesionalidad todo lo que puedan.
Como les digas que NO un día eso es de lo que se van a acordar, olvidando todas las veces anteriores que les salvaste el culo.
Tus compañeros le echarán jeta para hacer menos y cobrar lo mismo sabiendo que estás tú ahí.
Dices que estás buscando curro de camarero, en trabajos físicos con tareas duras y otras más relajadas este fenómeno que he comentado se multiplica x10.


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También hay que tener el trabajo, los hobbys, la ropa y los tatuajes que a ellas les gustan, por lo que se ve.
> Hay que ser muy hablador y algo marujo, no les gustan los callados que van a su bola.
> Las redes sociales han elevado los requisitos de las españolas hasta el disparate, son como niñas escribiendo la carta de los Reyes Magos.
> Lo más sensato es no seguirles el juego y que cumpla los requisitos de la niña su puta madre.
> No obstante, recordemos que el premio es echar un polvo con una polifollada que te corneará a las primeras de cambio.



por eso empezé a ir de putas con 17

nunca las he soportado,ademas que solo atraen las muy atractivas que son el 20%

atraen para follarlas que no aguantarlas


----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo he explicado, es un tema de coger lo que es mío.
> Quiero irme con indemnización, si me voy GRATIS ellos se salen con la suya.
> Tendrán un empleado rindiendo al 20% hasta que se cansen de mí.
> Aplicando el sudapollismo del que ha hablado @Bizarroff puedo aguantar unos meses más en ese antro, aprovecharé para ahorrar un poco más.



Han insinuado que te van a echar en algún momento?


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Falso, hay muchos motivos por los que la gente va a remar.
> En mi caso, he conseguido unos ahorros para sobrevivir durante unos años pero sigo remando porque no quiero irme gratis sin una indemnización por despido.
> Ya no es el dinero, es un tema de justicia de que se me pague lo que se me debe en compensación por el pésimo trato que me han dado durante 5 años y horas extras impagadas que no me apuntaron, a veces uno se harta de que los empresarios abusones siempre ganen y se vayan de rositas sin que les cueste un euro.
> Mi motivación es darle a esos cabrones donde más les duele, en el bolsillo.



Pero te quieres ir de un curro para al poco tiempo irte a otro, eso no es dejar de remar, cuando se te acaben los ahorros otra vez al remo como todos.


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2022)

Yo que tú acababa las prácticas, de químico a camarero....a la larga el camarero lleva peor remo que el químico.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Pero te quieres ir de un curro para al poco tiempo irte a otro, eso no es dejar de remar, cuando se te acaben los ahorros otra vez al remo como todos.



Es uno de los inconvenientes de ser pobre, yo asumo que seré pobre toda la vida.
Lo que estamos debatiendo aquí es cómo montárselo para sufrir remando lo menos posible.
Ya que vamos a ser pobres remando o sin remar hay que buscar argucias, paguitas, placitas, chollos y chanchullos.
El plan del Gobierno está claro: quiere que los españoles nos deslomemos de sol a sol por un cuenco de arroz hasta los 67 años mientras nos priva de libertades a su antojo.
Mientras tanto ellos y el resto de funcis vivirán como reyes, también los langostas pensionistas.
Incluso los moronegros cuyo único mérito ha sido entrar en el país ilegalmente ya están mejor que nosotros, sus paguitas se aproximan al SMI que ganan millones de remeros españoles.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Han insinuado que te van a echar en algún momento?



De momento no, últimamente me han echado broncas por mi bajo rendimiento pero no han pasado de ahí.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

yo te entiendo, tambien deje el master sin terminar tan pronto como pille placita, vaya estafa, aun me pedian otro master mas ''para empezr'' y ''ya si eso'' y de mi bolsillo.


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

@Fargo, como haces para tirar hacia delante sin caer en depresiones, currando a full como un esclavo, cobrando el SMI, viviendo de casaspapi, y sin chortina o chavala de no más de 31 años a la que tocarle el culo y las tetas??

Cúal es tu receta? Drogas? Benzodiacepinas? Alcohol??


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

nos quieren endeudados y sin trabajo hasta los 40 o sabe dios, asi bajan las listas del pero ''formando gente''


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

malo esta todo en españa. Esto es así, a menos que se tenga enchufe.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Jun 2022)

Bienvenido al club

*"Tiendo a hacerme bolas de problemas pequeños, me implico demasiado en el trabajo, quiero hacerlo todo bien sin errores"*

Como deduzco que eres jovenzuelo te doy un consejo... ¡CAMBIA ESA FORMA DE SER!, O cuando enganches a una galera por años tú vida sera un infierno.

Escucha esta canción:


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> @Fargo, como haces para tirar hacia delante sin caer en depresiones, currando a full como un esclavo, cobrando el SMI, viviendo de casaspapi, y sin chortina o chavala de no más de 31 años a la que tocarle el culo y las tetas??
> 
> Cúal es tu receta? Drogas? Benzodiacepinas? Alcohol??



El gym, las películas, paseos por la naturaleza, buena comida que hace mi madre y coger algo de sol me mantienen cuerdo.
También intento dormir bien cuando no hago noches.
Básicamente, aceptar que al menos 165 horas al mes estoy en un sitio donde soy muy infeliz.
Desde que abrí el hilo he puesto en práctica algunas ideas que han aportado los foreros para cansarme menos físicamente y de sudapollismo para que el curro no me queme tanto emocionalmente.
Con todo lo anterior, voy tirando como puedo.
El nuncafollismo me afecta a ratos, cuando mejor estoy es cuando no pienso en sexo ni en mujeres.
A veces hay bajones y lo paso realmente mal en el curro pero luego llego a casa, pongo una peli de John Wick y se me pasa.


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El gym, las películas, paseos por la naturaleza, buena comida que hace mi madre y coger algo de sol me mantienen cuerdo.
> También intento dormir bien cuando no hago noches.
> Básicamente, aceptar que al menos 165 horas al mes estoy en un sitio donde soy muy infeliz.
> Desde que abrí el hilo he puesto en práctica algunas ideas que me han dado los foreros para cansarme menos físicamente y de sudapollismo para que el curro no me queme tanto emocionalmente.
> ...




Me alegro que le puedas hacer frente a los vaivenes de la vida, no todos saben como sobrellevar la dura existencia que en general nos acecha a los hombres en algún momento.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Durísima frase, aquí la dejo para que cada uno refexione sobre su vida.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De momento no, últimamente me han echado broncas por mi bajo rendimiento pero no han pasado de ahí.



Cuando te echen la bronca, pon una cara completamente inexpresiva y la mirada perdida, como si fueras drogado, ponte a pensar en algo totalmente intrascendente como la partida de anoche al Counter Strike. Cuando acabe de decir la mierda que te tenga que decir, quédate mirándole a los ojos fijamente y mantente en total silencio unos incómodos cuatro o cinco segundos. Tras esto, contesta enérgicamente con las dos siguiente preguntas: "_¿Calamares? ¿Qué calamares?_"

La cara de tu jefe va a ser un poema. Habrá vivido unos de los minutos más perturbadores que va a tener a lo largo de su larga vida laboral.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Cuando te echen la bronca, pon una cara completamente inexpresiva y la mirada perdida, como si fueras drogado, ponte a pensar en algo totalmente intrascendente como la partida de anoche al Counter Strike. Cuando acabe de decir la mierda que te tenga que decir, quédate mirándole a los ojos fijamente y mantente en total silencio unos incómodos cuatro o cinco segundos. Tras esto, contesta enérgicamente con las dos siguiente preguntas: "_¿Calamares? ¿Qué calamares?_"
> 
> La cara de tu jefe va a ser un poema. Habrá vivido unos de los minutos más perturbadores que va a tener a lo largo de su larga vida laboral.



Es usted un canalla, me cae bien.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

¿Soy el único de aquí al que le "gusta" remar?

No es que me "apasione" mi trabajo, pero intento hacer las cosas a mi manera de forma que me guste y me lo tomo como un "juego". Procuro cada día hacerlo mejor y ser el puto amo, que los demas vean mis resultados y digan "joder este es el puto amo". Aunque sé que probablemente pensarán "menudo gilipollas lameculos".

La mayoría de mis compañeros se les ven derroidos y con cero implicación. Algo similar a lo que se ve por este hilo. Yo sin embargo voy cada día al curro más o menos a gusto, no te voy a decir con una sonrisa en la boca, pero al menos no deseo la muerte cuando suena el despertador. De todos modos yo no soy el tipico que se desloma físicamente ni mentalmente, mi enfoque es ingeniármelas para lograr los mejores resultados con el mínimo esfuerzo, quedas bien, eres feliz en tu puesto, te lo "aseguras" sin que te lo quiten otros y mantienes a los jefes contentos sin dar mucho por el culo.

Las relaciones laborales deben ser de mutuo beneficio. Para pedir, tienes que dar. No puedes simplemente pedir. Los jefes estan hartos de gente que pide, pide, pide y no da nada a cambio. Su remito a medio gas y poniendo mala cara, con cero implicación ni ganas de mejorar las cosas ni facilitar nada, incluso denotando deseos de que le vaya mal al negocio. "Que se joda la empresa" es una frase que he oido en numerosas ocasiones a lo largo de mi vida. Spanish mentality, como si tú ganases algo porque a tu empresa le vaya mal.

Creo que en los trabajos más vale maña que fuerza. Y luego hacer un poco de politiqueo empresarial no hace daño a nadie. Hay que llevarse bien con las altas esferas, esto es, con el jefe y con el jefe de tu jefe. Las charos de RRHH esas dan igual, solo hacen papeleos.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Durísima frase, aquí la dejo para que cada uno refexione sobre su vida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105021



No sé por qué os reís de los que están a una nómina de la indigencia. Acaso no es el casapapismo una forma de indigencia? Vives recogido ya que por ti mismo no podrías salir adelante, es más grave que tener una nómina.un escalafón más bajo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé por qué os reís de los que están a una nómina de la indigencia. Acaso no es el casapapismo una forma de indigencia? Vives recogido ya que por ti mismo no podrías salir adelante, es más grave que tener una nómina.un escalafón más bajo



1 nómina de la indigencia = problemas potencialmente muy graves con los bancos y acabar de casapapi de todos modos.

Casapapi = aceptas previamente tu indigencia y de mientras vas ahorrando cash sano.


Cierto es que la vida es de los valientes y que ser un casapapi eterno es de cobardes. En el término medio está la virtud.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> 1 nómina de la indigencia = problemas potencialmente muy graves con los bancos y acabar de casapapi de todos modos.
> 
> Casapapi = aceptas previamente tu indigencia y de mientras vas ahorrando cash sano.
> 
> ...



Pero el que está a una nómina de la indigencia siempre puede volver a ser casapapy que es lo más puto bajo que hay, la indigencia prácticamente.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> 1 nómina de la indigencia = problemas potencialmente muy graves con los bancos y acabar de casapapi de todos modos.
> 
> Casapapi = aceptas previamente tu indigencia y de mientras vas ahorrando cash sano.
> 
> ...



La vida no es de los valientes (cuantos han acabado en el cementerio) ni de los cobardes.

La vida es para los *JETAS*

Grábatelo a fuego para la próxima.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Soy el único de aquí al que le "gusta" remar?
> 
> No es que me "apasione" mi trabajo, pero intento hacer las cosas a mi manera de forma que me guste y me lo tomo como un "juego".



No me lo diga, usted trabaja sentado o puede sentarse cuando quiera.
La otra opción es que sea encargadillo y su trabajo sea encargar el trabajo sucio a otros.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Jun 2022)

Si un día noto que me empieza a gustar remar, me largo a casa a toda prisa para tirarme largo a la cama y esperar a que se me pase


----------



## davitin (28 Jun 2022)

Te vas a ver atrapado en trabajos de mierda toda la vida si haces eso, sacate primero unos estudios o una formación en algo cualificado.


----------



## Fargo (28 Jun 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Te vas a ver atrapado en trabajos de mierda toda la vida si haces eso, sacate primero unos estudios o una formación en algo cualificado.



Cuidado con esa formación que le recomiendas.
Que sea algo que tenga salidas DE VERDAD, si no lo tiene claro que asegure el resultado preparándose bien una oposición.
Ya he visto este drama demasiadas veces, gente que perdió años de su vida sin cobrar un céntimo estudiando cosas que luego no tenían salida.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuidado con esa formación que le recomiendas.
> Que sea algo que tenga salidas DE VERDAD, si no lo tiene claro que asegure el resultado preparándose bien una oposición.
> Ya he visto este drama demasiadas veces, gente que perdió años de su vida sin cobrar un céntimo estudiando cosas que luego no tenían salida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105182



Es así, llegados a cierto punto es mejor plantarse . Es la falacia del costo perdido


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jun 2022)

Si no hay esperanza de ningún éxito para la inversión, entonces, el hecho de que uno haya ya metido un montón de dinero y esfuerzo no justifica tener que seguir perdiéndolo para no afrontar el error inicial. Esto se da en las personas que no saben o pueden claudicar, por el prejuicio existente de que si se pone toda la energía en algo serán capaces de vencerlo. Sin embargo, siempre puede haber un factor desconocido o variable desconocida que podría llevarlos al fracaso indefinidamente o irremediablemente.

Esta falacia se constata en que estas personas creen ser capaces siempre de aprender o hallar este factor cuando la operación lógica sería parar y una vez aprendido comenzar. Continuar invirtiendo en un proyecto que no funciona no depende de lo invertido sino de la esperanza o estimación de éxito justificada o de la importancia del mismo para otros factores independientemente de los resultados a corto plazo.

El nombre "falacia del Concorde" se debe a que este avión significó grandes inversiones por parte del gobierno francés, y éste decidió seguir adelante pese a que más tarde el mismo presentó fallas, debido a que no quería perderse el trabajo hecho.


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé por qué os reís de los que están a una nómina de la indigencia. Acaso no es el casapapismo una forma de indigencia? Vives recogido ya que por ti mismo no podrías salir adelante, es más grave que tener una nómina.un escalafón más bajo




Los que están a una nómina de la indigencia suelen tener pareja con otra nómina. ( hoy dia se necesitan dos sueldos)

En España la independència es con pareja.

Sin pareja o heredas o te compran una casa o piso o eres funci clase A o imposible vivir como alguien normal de pais desarrollado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Jun 2022)

Os pensáis que la puta placita es la panacea, el primo de mi parienta ha sacado auxiliar administrativo a los 40 en hacienda y de Valladolid a vivir en Lérida pagando 800 euros de alquiler y soportando bullying catalán...

En Justicia pasa lo mismo, a Cataluña puteado si no tienes buena nota o un pueblo paco en casa de Cristo, y luego años para entrar en la capital... mientras tanto coche y alquiler.

Este país es basura en todo.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Os pensáis que la puta placita es la panacea, el primo de mi parienta ha sacado auxiliar administrativo a los 40 en hacienda y de Valladolid a vivir en Lérida pagando 800 euros de alquiler y soportando bullying catalán...
> 
> En Justicia pasa lo mismo, a Cataluña puteado si no tienes buena nota o un pueblo paco en casa de Cristo, y luego años para entrar en la capital... mientras tanto coche y alquiler.
> 
> Este país es basura en todo.



Esto es cierto. Yo la verdad que estoy acojonada. Se que me va a tocar España profunda o Madrid que no lo quiere nadie, y veremos a ver..... No puedo ni dormir joder, es que me va a dar un infarto antes de verme trabajando. Yo que he Sido de vida tranquila casapapismo y me echan a los leones, esto me está quitando la salud. Debo confesar que, aunque tarde 10h de autobús, puse la España Paco primero, lo siento, el acojone me pudo. Madrid consume almas. Si tengo que ir a la España Paco voy pero Madrid sus zulos y su derroicion hay que evitarlos a toda costa, no es sitio para gente que tenga un mínimo de dignidad humana


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que están a una nómina de la indigencia suelen tener pareja con otra nómina. ( hoy dia se necesitan dos sueldos)
> 
> En España la independència es con pareja.
> 
> Sin pareja o heredas o te compran una casa o piso o eres funci clase A o imposible vivir como alguien normal de pais desarrollado.



Pero lo de la pareja no está en nuestra mano, no podemos depender de eso o seremos unos desgraciados, hay que adaptarse a lo que venga, que yo lo digo a la ligera pero tengo ansiedad por un tubo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si no hay esperanza de ningún éxito para la inversión, entonces, el hecho de que uno haya ya metido un montón de dinero y esfuerzo no justifica tener que seguir perdiéndolo para no afrontar el error inicial. Esto se da en las personas que no saben o pueden claudicar, por el prejuicio existente de que si se pone toda la energía en algo serán capaces de vencerlo. Sin embargo, siempre puede haber un factor desconocido o variable desconocida que podría llevarlos al fracaso indefinidamente o irremediablemente.
> 
> Esta falacia se constata en que estas personas creen ser capaces siempre de aprender o hallar este factor cuando la operación lógica sería parar y una vez aprendido comenzar. Continuar invirtiendo en un proyecto que no funciona no depende de lo invertido sino de la esperanza o estimación de éxito justificada o de la importancia del mismo para otros factores independientemente de los resultados a corto plazo.



Chavales, jamás pensé que diría esto pero...
Muy bien Charo, aquí te has lucido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Os pensáis que la puta placita es la panacea, el primo de mi parienta ha sacado auxiliar administrativo a los 40 en hacienda y de Valladolid a vivir en Lérida pagando 800 euros de alquiler y soportando bullying catalán...
> 
> En Justicia pasa lo mismo, a Cataluña puteado si no tienes buena nota o un pueblo paco en casa de Cristo, y luego años para entrar en la capital... mientras tanto coche y alquiler.
> 
> Este país es basura en todo.



Aparte de los años y el dinero que cuesta poder sacarte una plaza decente. Y cuando te la sacas te esperan años dando vueltas lejos de casa y con lo que nadie quiere.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Esto es cierto. Yo la verdad que estoy acojonada. Se que me va a tocar España profunda o Madrid que no lo quiere nadie, y veremos a ver..... No puedo ni dormir joder, es que me va a dar un infarto antes de verme trabajando. Yo que he Sido de vida tranquila casapapismo y me echan a los leones, esto me está quitando la salud. Debo confesar que, aunque tarde 10h de autobús, puse la España Paco primero, lo siento, el acojone me pudo. Madrid consume almas. Si tengo que ir a la España Paco voy pero Madrid sus zulos y su derroicion hay que evitarlos a toda costa, no es sitio para gente que tenga un mínimo de dignidad humana



A eso me refiero. Yo tengo plaza hace años pero aún así todos los años por estas fechas hay que tomar decisiones para todo el año siguiente, y si se toman malas decisiones puede ser un año muy muy muy malo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104535
> 
> 
> ...



La solución es remar en algo que te guste o ser tu propio jefe (autónomo/empresario).

Si no la derroición psicológica está asegurada. Nadie aguanta trabajos alienantes 40h semanales si no hay ni chochito en casa ni ninguna motivación más allá de llevarse hidratos de carbono de mala calidad a la boca.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Nadie aguanta trabajos alienantes 40h semanales



...de sol a sol con jefes tironucables, compañeros motosierrables y clientes lanzallamables a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.
Hay que decirlo todo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jun 2022)

A la oficina a ver charos, remeritos


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A la oficina a ver charos, remeritos



Tenía dos tardes y he podido cambiar la segunda, prefiero empatar que hacer dos tardes.
Por lo tanto:
Hoy de 15 a 23 y mañana de 06 a 14.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tenía dos tardes y he podido cambiar la segunda, prefiero empatar que hacer dos tardes.
> Por lo tanto:
> Hoy de 15 a 23 y mañana de 06 a 14.



No se cumple el descanso reglamentario de 12h entre fin de una jornada e inicio de la otra.
¿Te dejan?


P.D En mi empresa tb se suele incumplir si interesa a ambas partes. Aunque es ilegal


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No se cumple el descanso reglamentario de 12h entre fin de una jornada e inicio de la otra.
> ¿Te dejan?
> 
> 
> P.D En mi empresa tb se suele incumplir si interesa a ambas partes. Aunque es ilegal



Mi empresa hace muchas prácticas ilegales, no se van a quejar porque dos lacayos se cambien el turno.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi empresa hace muchas prácticas ilegales, no se van a quejar porque dos lacayos se cambien el turno.



España es en si misma una gran ilegalidad.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Turno partido?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Jun 2022)

Yo me he apuntado a esta infojobsmierdas.

Aunque no sé si me pillarán aún teniendo más de 10 años de experiencia en ventas y atención al cliente en telefonía y electrónica de consumo (lo dije, la década de los 30 me la tiré de vendedor en el hiper en el que estoy y ahora estoy de repositor porque quieren menos vendedores, más jovencillos y más sumisos).

PROMOTOR DE TELEFONIA MOVIL.
*Lunes, y Jueves de 17 a 21h
Viernes y Sábado de 10 a 14 y 17 a 21h*

_*Buscamos una persona extrovertida, con experiencia en promociones y/o trabajando cara al público, y disponibilidad en cuanto incorporación y horarios de trabajo.*_

*Se ofrece
- 24 horas semanales
- Campaña estable sin fecha de finalización
- Comisiones por venta, según resultados*



Martes y Miércoles Libres

Viernes y Sábados turno partido... pero bueno es soportable. Además incluso asi tendría más vida social, ya que ahora salgo a las 22, y a veces hay amigos que van a cenar los sabados a eso de las 9 y pico y como salgo reventado pues a mi como que ni me da la vida ni ganas (además los sabados hago a última hora una operativa de super especialmente extenuante y tocacojonera).

Todo con tal de dejar la mierda de reposición y otras operativas que te derroyen físicamente.

No creo que me pillen en cuanto vean que tengo 44 tacos. Buscarán jovencillos y jovencillas que le den un toque "sexy" y "joven" al asunto de la telefonia.... Pero bueno.

El sueldo no puede distar mucho de la mierda que cobro ya de repositor, aunque aqui en lo de telefonia hay comisión por ventas. Como trabajo de transición no lo veo mal mientrás retomo mis mierdecillas informáticas para buscar de remero picateclas suicidable
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No creo que me pillen en cuanto vean que tengo 44 tacos. Buscarán jovencillos y jovencillas que le den un toque "sexy" y "joven" al asunto de la telefonia.... Pero bueno.



Turno de tarde, tampoco te pierdes mucho.
Y por esas horas pagarán una miseria.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Os pensáis que la puta placita es la panacea, el primo de mi parienta ha sacado auxiliar administrativo a los 40 en hacienda y de Valladolid a vivir en Lérida pagando 800 euros de alquiler y soportando bullying catalán...
> 
> En Justicia pasa lo mismo, a Cataluña puteado si no tienes buena nota o un pueblo paco en casa de Cristo, y luego años para entrar en la capital... mientras tanto coche y alquiler.
> 
> Este país es basura en todo.



en 2 añitos se vuelve a su casa


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de tarde, tampoco te pierdes mucho.
> Y por esas horas pagarán una miseria.



Ahora ya voy de turno de tarde: L-S de 16:30 a 22 (con 30 minutos de descanso).
Y ya cobro una miseria.

Todo con tal de dejar la derroición física.
Es duro decirlo pero prefiero la derroición mental de la atención al público, que la física: Y de la mental acabe hasta el coño... en mi antigua etapa de vendedor, ahora la derroición mental de la atención al público se me antoja más llevadera.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Todo con tal de dejar la derroición física.
> Es duro decirlo pero prefiero la derroición mental



Te entiendo, en mi curro no puedes sentarte salvo en el descanso.
Los trabajos de pie son la esclavitud del siglo XXI.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

Remad cabrones. Seguid remando.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones. Seguid remando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105623



Remo sentado con la ventana abierta porque hoy no hace falta poner el aire, posteo de cuando en cuando... también he hecho la declaración...

Por tu culpa estoy todo vago.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jun 2022)

Rema rema maaarinerooo oi jajajajajja ese remerito


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jun 2022)

Que pasa remeritos??? Chupando pollas a pelito???? Jajajajskak


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te entiendo, en mi curro no puedes sentarte salvo en el descanso.
> Los trabajos de pie son la esclavitud del siglo XXI.



Y que os parece azafata de vuelo? Es trabajo esclavo también o no se considera físicamente duro?


----------



## Fargo (29 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y que os parece azafata de vuelo? Es trabajo esclavo también o no se considera físicamente duro?



Es una broma?
Te refieres a las que van sentadas en el avión cotorreando todo el camino?


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

Mañana de 06 a 14, lo sigo prefiriendo que trabajar de tarde.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jun 2022)

Ya me han rechazado en la oferta de telefonia móvil que puse.... teniendo una experiencia brutal, he incluso carta de recomendación de mi antiguo jefe.


Deben de buscar chortinas con las tetas bien firmes, o chortinos pizpiretos para encandilar a las charos que van a cambiar de compañia o a los gays o bisexuales o heteroflexibles, o igual es que al no estar aún parado no tienen ninguna bonificación por contratarme.

Con lo alto y morboso que soy yo, y con la cara de mala ostia que gasto siempre, con facciones masculinas.

Tanta igualdad tanta igualdad.... ¿Qué coño piensan? ¿que alguien de >40 tiene Alzheimer y no tiene capacidad de nada?

Si fuera un chortino joven y bello me hacia puto de lujo... que esta claro que es lo único que tiene futuro.
A este paso me haré puto maduro, total.... en la sexualidad hay tantas vertientes y morbos ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 06 a 14, lo sigo prefiriendo que trabajar de tarde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106297



Pues yo prefiero el turno de tarde. Siempre que no sea salir más allá de las 22h.
Cuando iba de mañana me pasaba media tarde durmiendo..... total que me comia media tarde en el sofa.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ya me han rechazado en la oferta de telefonia móvil que puse.... teniendo una experiencia brutal, he incluso carta de recomendación de mi antiguo jefe.
> 
> 
> Deben de buscar chortinas con las tetas bien firmes, o chortinos pizpiretos para encandilar a las charos que van a cambiar de compañia o a los gays o bisexuales o heteroflexibles, o igual es que al no estar aún parado no tienen ninguna bonificación por contratarme.
> ...



Yo ni siquiera me pondría a buscar. Estamos en Julio y solo quedan tres meses para Octubre.

Lo dedicaría a disfrutar y expiar mis pecados.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo ni siquiera me pondría a buscar. Estamos en Julio y solo quedan tres meses para Octubre.
> 
> Lo dedicaría a disfrutar y expiar mis pecados.



¿Lo dices porqué según el ideario burbujista el mad max será en Octubre?

Mi vida es tan espartana y simple, que apenas tengo pecados que expiar


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una broma?
> Te refieres a las que van sentadas en el avión cotorreando todo el camino?



Pero como tienen que estar de pie


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero el turno de tarde. Siempre que no sea salir más allá de las 22h.
> Cuando iba de mañana me pasaba media tarde durmiendo..... total que me comia media tarde en el sofa.



Yo tb prefiero la tarde a los madrugonesy dormir mal. Lo mejor es respetar el cuerpo y el descanso


----------



## vayaquesi (30 Jun 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Te vas a ver atrapado en trabajos de mierda toda la vida si haces eso, sacate primero unos estudios o una formación en algo cualificado.





Fargo dijo:


> Cuidado con esa formación que le recomiendas.
> Que sea algo que tenga salidas DE VERDAD, si no lo tiene claro que asegure el resultado preparándose bien una oposición.
> Ya he visto este drama demasiadas veces, gente que perdió años de su vida sin cobrar un céntimo estudiando cosas que luego no tenían salida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105182



El tema de los estudios es complejo.

A grandes rasgos si uno no tiene especial vocación en algo que tenga salidas (lo que excluye a casi todas las carreras de letras), a prepararse un FP medio o superior, o ambas si se decide no hacer bachiller.

Si sale bien, estupendo, en caso que no, solo se han perdido dos años, y lo mismo esa titulación puede servir para opositar.

Luego con la vida resuelta uno ya puede estudiar tranquilo carreras tipo filosofía si así lo desea. Tema a parte, en el tema concreto de la carrera de filosofía, los antiguos filósofos eran expertos en distintas materias, pues una experiencia laboral antes de estudiar eso, opino que siempre viene bien.

De cualquier modo siempre hay que tener algún as en la manga para no estar en toda la etapa laboral en trabajos de baja cualificación, que una cosa es que sea algo transitorio y otra que sea el único recurso.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tb prefiero la tarde a los madrugonesy dormir mal. Lo mejor es respetar el cuerpo y el descanso



En otras palabras, prefieres dormir y vivir para trabajar.
Cuando salgas del curro ya es de noche, buen plan.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En otras palabras, prefieres dormir y vivir para trabajar.
> Cuando salgas del curro ya es de noche, buen plan.



Pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro. Si te levantas a las 5 para hacer una jornada completa de mañana, que ganas vas a tener tu de fiesta cuando llegues? Lo que haces es descansar, la gente le tiene un miedo irracional a la tarde, pero realmente tampoco hacen nada cuando llegan del trabajo pq están cansados


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Además dormir mal tiene un efecto devastador en el organismo, es imposible que una persona esté sana y contenta durmiendo mal. Aunque parezca que es "solo dormir" tiene un efecto muy significativo en el bienestar de la persona, se ven las cosas diferente. Al dormir mal y estar hecho una mierda solo deseas que las horas pasen y aguantar pasando fatigas


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Además dormir mal tiene un efecto devastador en el organismo, es imposible que una persona esté sana y contenta durmiendo mal. Aunque parezca que es "solo dormir" tiene un efecto muy significativo en el bienestar de la persona, se ven las cosas diferente. Al dormir mal y estar hecho una mierda solo deseas que las horas pasen y aguantar pasando fatigas



Yo acabo de llegar de 06 a 14 y estoy contentísimo.
Si me hubiera levantado tarde para hacer de 15 a 23 estaría muy triste.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jun 2022)

Si te organizas bien la mañana da para mucho.
Otra cosa es que te organices mal.
Yo estoy tratando de organizarme la mañana bien 
a ver si lo consigo...


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro. Si te levantas a las 5 para hacer una jornada completa de mañana, que ganas vas a tener tu de fiesta cuando llegues? Lo que haces es descansar, la gente le tiene un miedo irracional a la tarde, pero realmente tampoco hacen nada cuando llegan del trabajo pq están cansados



Pues nada, como no vas a hacer nada por la tarde pues a trabajar.
Sales del trabajo por la noche y a dormir, al día siguiente lo mismo.
Un planazo el turno de tarde, hoiga.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 06 a 14, lo sigo prefiriendo que trabajar de tarde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106297




Yo he currado de eso, 30h semanales que al final eran 35 o 40 h, por 700 pavels mes...

En la zona del "flejado" tenia un ventilador, incluso en invierno, no digo más del calor que pasaba...

Trabajos agotadores mal pagados


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Si te organizas bien la mañana da para mucho.
> Otra cosa es que te organices mal.
> Yo estoy tratando de organizarme la mañana bien
> a ver si lo consigo...



Turno de tarde MANDA.
Te levantas y ya tienes en la cabeza que en un rato tienes que ir a trabajar, sin quererlo vas adaptando tus planes a ese hecho.
Intentas no cansarte mucho ni ir muy lejos porque sabes que el mayor esfuerzo del día aùn está por hacerse.
Te preparas el almuerzo, te pones la ropa del trabajo y sales con tiempo para no llegar tarde.
Empiezas a remar, si has estado haciendo esfuerzos durante la mañana lo notas inmediatamente, junto a la pesadez de haber almorzado hace poco y que es la hora de la siesta.
Ves a tu compañeros del turno de mañana terminar su turno y huir a toda prisa con los deberes hechos, hace una tarde preciosa pero a ti aún te quedan un porrón de horas en ese antro de mierda.
Van pasando las horas y sigues viendo las mismas 4 paredes, la misma gente y las mismas tareas, mientras los del turno de mañana ya están viviendo aventuras divertidas y emocionantes tú sigues ahí encerrado como si estuvieras castigado.
Tras mirar el reloj 200 veces por fin llega tu hora de salida, sales de la galera, hace frío en la calle y ya es de noche, te das cuenta que has perdido otro día de tu corta vida en la galera.
Llegas a casa agotado y te pones a ver netflix mientras cenas una tortilla del Mercadona porque estás demasiado cansado para ponerte a cocinar a esas horas.
Te vas a dormir, al día siguiente te despiertas y se repiten las mismas circunstancias del día anterior, en un rato vuelves a ir a trabajar y estás atado por las pelotas, otra vez toda la tarde en la galera.
Y al día siguiente lo mismo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

SI TE AGOTA REMAR. ES POR QUE HA LLEGADO LA HORA DE MAMAR BIEN RICO

MAMAD PERDIDA CABRONES

Q World rder


DOW is DOW[N] 500.

NAS 300

BTC under 19000

284 viewsItzaDEWsy, 16:23


*ME NUTRE. A MAMASOTEAR BIEN RICO VENGA HOJOJOJOJ

GL GL GLGLGL GLGLGLG GLOGL GLGL *







Economía: - PAIN => A LLORAR GVARRROS => DOW is DOW [N] 500 |||| NAS 300 |||| BTC under 19000 ||| todos vuestros RATA SUEÑOS de ingresis pasivos => MVERTOS


Q World rder DOW is DOW[N] 500. NAS 300 BTC under 19000 284 viewsItzaDEWsy, 16:23 ME NUTRE. A MAMAOSTEAR BIEN RICO VENGA HOJOJOJOJ GL GL GLGLGL GLGLGLG GLOGL GLGL...




www.burbuja.info





Stonks getting crushed 1.7K viewsD Anon, 16:02





​


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

Millones de remeras se hartan del remo y empiezan a usar lo que tienen entre las piernas para dejar de remar.
"Yo te doy mi chocho fingiendo que
te amo y tú me lo pagas todo, papi".


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

El remero nuncafollista es un lobo solitario, dediquémosle una canción molona a este individuo que rema contra viento y marea.
Yo soy uno de ellos, en el hilo han aparecido muchos más.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

Dentro de poco, el remo te saldrá a pagar.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

Durísima frase, la añado a la colección.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

La solución casapapista ni es solución ni es mierda. Nos quejamos en un foro de mierda, y tragamos. Yo por lo menos no me callo me da igual ser la tóxica, que lo soy. Pero de verdad queda uno fatal, la gente te mira mal, cómo si decir que la vivienda está impagable fuese una locura, vamos al colapso total porque a la gente le da igual TODO


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La solución casapapista ni es solución ni es mierda.



No digo que sea una solución ideal, solo digo que es la menos mala en tiempos de sueldos bajos y alto coste de la vida.
En otros tiempos de pobreza vivía toda la familia en la misma casa y no pasaba nada, había que sobrevivir y las familias que permanecîan unidas eran más fuertes.
Si quieres vivir independizado de alquiler o hipoteca como si fueras clase media cuando en realidad eres pobre, vas a pasar muchas penurias.
Por supuesto, ahorrarás 0 en ese tiempo y no podrás salir de esa situación, salvo que vuelvas a la casa familiar.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mi familia contrato a una panchi para cuidar a mi abuela, y ya tenemos otra panchi acoplada en la casa de mi abuela. Ambas contentisimas.



Contratar una panchi es un lujo hoy en día, si tu familia se lo puede permitir me parece bien.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Yo cada día estoy más amargada y cabreada, no se que me pasa.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo cada día estoy más amargada y cabreada, no se que me pasa.



Podría ser porque no has querido tener hijos?
Al final somos hormonas con patas, y una mujer que se queda sin parir se pone triste.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Podría ser porque no has querido tener hijos?
> Al final somos hormonas con patas, y una mujer que se queda sin parir se pone triste.



y tu por que estas amargado? tampoco tienes hijos? al final somos hormonas con patas


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo cada día estoy más amargada y cabreada, no se que me pasa.



Yo también. Y lo malo que como reprimo mucho mis emociones, aleatoriamente salen disparadas cuando menos se pueden esperar.

El lunes vuelvo a la galera... ya veremos lo que pasa, si algún jefe me toca los cojones puede que tenga un arrebato emocional y diga alguna barbaridad.

Lo mejor de todo es que me va a dar igual.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo también. Y lo malo que como reprimo mucho mis emociones aleatoriamente salen disparadas cuando menos se pueden esperar.
> El lunes vuelvo a la galera... ya veremos lo que pasa, si me toca alguien los cojones puede que tenga un arrebato emocional y diga alguna barbaridad.
> 
> Lo mejor de todo es que me va a dar igual.



yo la verdad que las suelto de par en par. Y la gente se queda alucinada. Pero lo fuerte es que no digo ninguna mentira ni nada personal de otras cosas que me joden como lo que se habla aqui de la derroicion social. Hablo solo de temas economicos y laborales, y la gente me mira como si fuera una loca.... pero sino me invento nada!!!! no entienden como puedo decir esas cosas, vaya locura!!!


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y tu por que estas amargado? tampoco tienes hijos? al final somos hormonas con patas



Yo estoy amargado porque llego todos los días a casa agotado del curro y nunca me espera una chortina en la flor de la vida para decirme:
- Hola mi amoooor, tú ya llegaste!
- Tranquila pequeña, ya estoy aquí, no llores.
- Jooo es que te echaba de menos Farguito, mira el conjuntito que me compré esta mañana en Berskha a ver si te gusta...
- A ver, deja que te lo vea bien...
- Jijiji oiga no sea usted goloso.
- Es que tú eres mi golosina cariño.
- Jijijiji quítese ya la ropa del trabajo, que yo también tengo hambre.
- Ya voy (gracias Dios por el fútbol, por Maradona, por esta chortina que se encaprichó de un perro viejo derroído como yo!!!)
............Y luego me desperté, todo había sido un sueño de Resines.
Efectivamente, somos hormonas con patas.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo estoy muy amargado porque llego todos los días a casa agotado del curro y nunca me espera una chortina en la flor de la vida para decirme:
> - Hola mi amoooor, tú ya llegaste!
> - Tranquila pequeña, ya estoy aquí, no llores.
> - Jooo es que te echaba de menos Farguito, mira el conjuntito que me compré esta mañana en Berskha...
> ...



y encima panchita.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo he trabajado poquito a turnos, el problema es que no me gustaba ninguno de los tres.
> 
> En mi caso hacia 06 AM-14 PM, 14 PM-22 PM y 22 PM-06 AM, trabajo en una fábrica, de mantenimiento en la planta de producción
> 
> ...



He trabajado en esos 3 turnos en fábricas y más o menos es mi misma experiencia.


*Mañana*: supuestamente es el mejor horario, pero los madrugones son bestiales. Especialmente doloroso es levantarse tan pronto en verano, cuando con el calor lo mismo no te has dormido hasta las 3 de la mañana. DESTRUCTIVO. Otra cosa negativa es que hay mucho jefazo incluso los peces gordos, y se nota que la gente está más quemada y es más seria. Tiempo libre y vida social bastante bien la verdad.
*Tarde*: también era mi turno favorito. He de decir que soy una persona que me encanta dormir o estar en la cama tirao muchas horas aunque esté despierto, y con el turno de tarde como más dormía. Ni madrugas ni trasnochas. No puedes hacer mucha vida social pero bueno. En verano pasas unos calores soporíferos si no estas en una zona bien acondicionada.
*Noche*: ausencia total de jefes y bastante cachondeo, dicen que es donde menos se trabaja pero yo no notaba diferencia se desloma uno igualmente en los 3 turnos. Tema de dormir es absolutamente DEMENCIAL, unos días te duermes nada mas llegar a casa, otros no tienes sueño y acabas durmiendote a las 12 del mediodia y te toca ponerte el despertador a las 21:00 no vaya a ser que incluso te quedes dormido y llegues tarde. La vida social queda reducida a cero, básicamente por el CAOS con las horas de sueño, si no sabes si vas a estar durmiendo o despierto tampoco haces planes con nadie.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> He trabajado en esos 3 turnos en fábricas y más o menos es mi misma experiencia.
> 
> 
> *Mañana*: supuestamente es el mejor horario, pero los madrugones son bestiales. Especialmente doloroso es levantarse tan pronto en verano, cuando con el calor lo mismo no te has dormido hasta las 3 de la mañana. DESTRUCTIVO. Otra cosa negativa es que hay mucho jefazo incluso los peces gordos, y se nota que la gente está más quemada y es más seria. Tiempo libre y vida social bastante bien la verdad.
> ...



la tarde es el turno mas sano.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> la tarde es el turno mas sano.



*Turno de tarde MANDA:*
Te levantas y ya tienes en la cabeza que en un rato tienes que ir a trabajar, sin querer vas adaptando tus planes a ese hecho.
Intentas no cansarte mucho ni ir muy lejos porque sabes que el mayor esfuerzo del día aùn está por hacerse.
Te preparas el almuerzo, te pones la ropa del trabajo y sales con tiempo para no llegar tarde.
Empiezas a remar, si has estado haciendo esfuerzos durante la mañana lo notas inmediatamente, junto a la pesadez de haber almorzado hace poco y que es la hora de la siesta.
Ves a tu compañeros del turno de mañana terminar su turno y huir despavoridos con los deberes hechos, hace una tarde preciosa en la calle pero a ti aún te quedan un porrón de horas en ese antro de mierda rodeado de idiotas.
Tras mirar el reloj 200 veces por fin llega tu hora de salida de la galera, hace frío en la calle y ya es de noche, te das cuenta que has perdido otro día de tu corta vida.
Llegas a casa agotado y te pones a ver netflix mientras cenas una tortilla del Mercadona porque estás demasiado cansado para ponerte a cocinar a esas horas.
Te vas a dormir, al día siguiente te despiertas y se repiten las mismas circunstancias del día anterior, en un rato vuelves a la galera y te tienen cogido por las pelotas.
Al día siguiente lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jun 2022)

"Remad de sol a sol cabrones, acabo de comprarme otro casoplón en la playa y quiero esclavos dándolo todo por la empresa.
Aumentad el ritmo, cumplid objetivos en plazos más cortos, ofreced un mejor servicio al cliente por el cuenco de arroz que os pago".


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jun 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Turno de tarde MANDA:*
> Te levantas y ya tienes en la cabeza que en un rato tienes que ir a trabajar, sin querer vas adaptando tus planes a ese hecho.
> Intentas no cansarte mucho ni ir muy lejos porque sabes que el mayor esfuerzo del día aùn está por hacerse.
> Te preparas el almuerzo, te pones la ropa del trabajo y sales con tiempo para no llegar tarde.
> ...



Las 9.30/10. Te levantas. A gusto. Has dormido lo que te ha dado la gana. Tranquilamente te tomas tu cafecito, haces tú ejercicio si apetece o te sientas a ver la Ana rosa. A la 1 te haces de comer con tiempo, y comes tranquilamente empalmando desayuno y almuerzo lo que viene a ser un brunch, pero en condiciones pq tienes tiempo. Vas al trabajo descansado y bien guapo. Llegas a casa, te haces la cena y una ducha calentita bien a gusto para dormir limpio, y puedes ver un ratillo un pograma también sin prisa, no tienes que madrugar. Por la mañana también se puede ir a algún mandado si hace falta. En las mañanas ociosas y libres se siente uno como un señor, mientras ves a los demás comer como los pavos, mal dormir y salir en invierno con todo el puto frío recién levantados a la galera.yo no duermo bien si de que tengo galera al día siguiente y obligaciones. El cerebro subconsciente lo sabe.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tal cual. Con el turno de noche no pude. Soy una persona que disfruto mucho de todo lo que rodea el tema de la comida, soy de mesa y mantel, tener mi momento para el desayuno, la comida, la cena... el turno de noche se me hacia imposible, no podía compaginar bien el descanso con los horarios de comida y esa semana perdía kilos porque al final hacía una comida a las 5 de la tarde y encima recién levantado sin hambre, vamos que me limitaba a hacer una comida mas el almuerzo que me comía en el trabajo a las dos de la mañana... encima el fin de semana empezaba el sábado por la tarde porque a esa hora era a la que te levantabas de haber estado toda la mañana durmiendo. Y todo el lunes rallado con tener que ir a ultima hora a trabajar, cuando todo el mundo ya está en casa de vuelta al trabajo. El turno de noche es antinatural, me suena que en algún país nórdico esta prohibido para mayores de cierta edad en empresas que van por turnos por lo malo que es para la salud.
> 
> El turno de tarde es como un eterno fin de semana, todos los días a levantarse tarde de la cama. Había algún día que me levantaba tan tarde que apenas me daba tiempo a comer, tipo levantarme a las 12:30 y entrar a las 14:00h...
> 
> El turno de mañana, tengo claro que no volvería a trabajar en un sitio que me hicieran levantarme a las 4:30h de la mañana, joder que a esas horas no han puesto ni las calles. Mi novia se levanta a esas horas (ella trabaja a media jornada, de 6 a 10 de la mañana) y algún día que me despierta sin querer le suelto un "pasa buen día preciosa, ya me quedo yo vigilando la cama un par de horas más"



A mí también me gusta comer bien, no como los pavos por la mañana sin hambre recién levantado, yo al menos no como nada y a las 12 ya estoy que me caigo de hambre y cansancio. Y no puedes cocinar tampoco, mal comer todos los putos días y mal dormir, la esclavitud


----------



## Fargo (1 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El turno de mañana, tengo claro que no volvería a trabajar en un sitio que me hicieran levantarme a las 4:30h de la mañana, joder que a esas horas no han puesto ni las calles. *Mi novia se levanta a esas horas (ella trabaja a media jornada, de 6 a 10 de la mañana) y algún día que me despierta sin querer le suelto un "pasa buen día preciosa, ya me quedo yo vigilando la cama un par de horas más"*



Te INVIDIO muchísimo por compartir lecho con una yegua joven, no obstante me alegro que haya gente por ahí que le van bien las cosas.
Eso de "quiero a todo el mundo igual de mal que yo", no va conmigo.
Yo prefiero un "qué tengo que hacer para que me vaya igual de bien que a ti".
De eso va este hilo en el fondo, los foreros que os va bien habéis aportado muchas ideas para el que sepa apreciarlas y tenga los cojones de ponerlas en práctica.


----------



## Fargo (1 Jul 2022)

Bukowski hablando del turno de tarde.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bukowski hablando del turno de tarde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1107268



También hablaba que no era vida obligarse a comer y cagar a las 5 de la mañana para comerse el tráfico y la galera.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te INVIDIO muchísimo por compartir lecho con una yegua joven, no obstante me alegro que haya gente por ahí que le van bien las cosas.
> Eso de "quiero a todo el mundo igual de mal que yo", no va conmigo.
> Yo prefiero un "qué tengo que hacer para que me vaya igual de bien que a ti".
> De eso va este hilo en el fondo, los foreros que os va bien habéis aportado muchas ideas para el que sepa apreciarlas y tenga los cojones de ponerlas en práctica.



Pues yo no soporto ver a la gente contenta y en Jauja, que os den por culo la verdad


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Aún no he firmado contrato, me están haciendo una gimkana de resistencia para que renuncie....


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo miedo de que me pillen depresión ansiedad o algo, tendré que decir que soy muy feliz es que no se, ni idea de verdad


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo estoy amargado porque llego todos los días a casa agotado del curro y nunca me espera una chortina en la flor de la vida para decirme:
> - Hola mi amoooor, tú ya llegaste!
> - Tranquila pequeña, ya estoy aquí, no llores.
> - Jooo es que te echaba de menos Farguito, mira el conjuntito que me compré esta mañana en Berskha a ver si te gusta...
> ...



Sin esto, no se rema.


----------



## Fargo (1 Jul 2022)

Chavales, por qué página vamos?
Mil gracias a todos!
Calopez he triunfado, súbeme el sueldo o me voy a forocoches.


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

he salido a tomar un cafe y he visto 3 blancas con 2 negros y 1 mulato con pinta de pandillero delincuente

chortinas blancas hiperfollables

las demás las típicas sin atractivo,borrachas-bolleras-jipiguarras...

y las únicas follables con los negros

ah y en los parques lo mismo,las chonacas con los negros fumando porros que luego se los follarán

y esto mismo pasaba hace 20 años con los canis y gitanos antes de que vinieran los moronegros

luego a ti te dicen que porque no trabajas? xDDDDDDDDDDD

comerme los huevos hijos de puta


----------



## Fargo (1 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> he salido a tomar un cafe y he visto 3 blancas con 2 negros y 1 mulato con pinta de pandillero delincuente



Esos se pasan el día en la calle ociosos con la paguita del Gobierno, tienen tiempo de sobra para ir de malotes, hacer el subnormal delante de las tías y tirar fichas a todo lo que se mueve, de 50 caerán 2 y esas son las que viste con ellos.
Cualquier día aparecen las dos en un barril y los padres llorando a moco tendido en Telecirco sin decir el color de los presuntos agresores.
Volviendo al tema, yo conozco blancos niños de papá que llevan el mismo tipo de vida callejera y también ligan.
Lo que les atrae a las zorras no es el color, sino el estilo de vida peligroso que llevan esos idiotas.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esos se pasan el día en la calle ociosos con la paguita del Gobierno, tienen tiempo de sobra para ir de malotes, hacer el subnormal delante de las tías y tirar fichas a todo lo que se mueve, de 50 caerán 2 y esas son las que viste con ellos.
> Cualquier día aparecen las dos en un barril y los padres llorando a moco tendido en Telecirco sin decir el color de los presuntos agresores.
> Volviendo al tema, yo conozco blancos niños de papá que llevan el mismo tipo de vida callejera y también ligan.
> Lo que les atrae a las zorras no es el color, sino el estilo de vida peligroso que llevan esos idiotas.



Que va, lo que atrae a una mujer de toda la vida son los dineros. Esos lo que tienen es físico, por eso se les pasa que sean malotes, no pq guste que sean malotes, te equivocas . La mujer realmente desea redimir al malote porque está muy bueno y se aguanta, pero no le gusta eso evidentemente


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esos se pasan el día en la calle ociosos con la paguita del Gobierno, tienen tiempo de sobra para ir de malotes, hacer el subnormal delante de las tías y tirar fichas a todo lo que se mueve, de 50 caerán 2 y esas son las que viste con ellos.
> Cualquier día aparecen las dos en un barril y los padres llorando a moco tendido en Telecirco sin decir el color de los presuntos agresores.
> Volviendo al tema, yo conozco blancos niños de papá que llevan el mismo tipo de vida callejera y también ligan.
> Lo que les atrae a las zorras no es el color, sino el estilo de vida peligroso que llevan esos idiotas.



lo que tu quieras pero estos se llevan a las follables,la chusma,igual que pasaba hace 20 años

porque lo que atrae de una es eso,que esté follable y fin

los blancos niños de papá y vida callejera ligan porque son hijos de papá,sin dinero se iban a comer una mierda como todos los demás

aquí o eres gentuza delincuente yonquie psicópata o no tienes valor como hombre a menos que quieras ser un cara padre muerto en vida de alguna que no atrae a los malotes que eso quiere decir de alguna que ya no está ultrafollable

para que coño quiere un hombre estar con una mujer que no está ultrafollable?para ser amigos?pero que coño me estas contando

luego los blanquitos que se matan a ir al gym y cuidarse esos como no seas muy muy top nada,te comes los mocos,los delincuentes seguirán ligando mas que tu en los parques con sus porros y sus machetes

las mujeres en general son basura,con esos comportamientos no hay aliciente alguno


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que va, lo que atrae a una mujer de toda la vida son los dineros. Esos lo que tienen es físico, por eso se les pasa que sean malotes, no pq guste que sean malotes, te equivocas . La mujer realmente desea redimir al malote porque está muy bueno y se aguanta, pero no le gusta eso evidentemente



que físico? si son todos palillos porreros o con barriga de no haber hecho nunca ejercicio xD

los que tienen fisico son los que van al gym,lo que pasa que estos igual que ellos quieren mujeres que también vayan al gym y se cuiden y las pedorras prefieren no hacer ejercicio y quedarse fumando porros,hacerse mil tatuajes de puta e ir con sus negros dejaos y mulatos macheteadores en los parques y que se las follen los mas malotes de la zona que hayan estado en la cárcel y cosas así

y comportándose como las putas que se ponen en los programas de telecinco a chillar y a discutir

luego con 30 y con hijos de los negros macheteadores se piensan si tener compañia de cualquier blanquito que ponga recursos encima de la mesa,pero solo para eso,para todo lo demás prefieren los mulatos macheteadores yonquies aunque vivan de paguitas del estado y tengan hijos bastardos y desgraciados,que mas dará eso,lo importante en sus vidas es estar con los macheteadores xD

eso si,siempre tratando al hombre blanco como si fuera peste si no es un chad fisicamente o delincuente malote cocainómano

que asssssssssco da la mujer española dios mio


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jul 2022)

Yo me voy de pacaciones, acabo de terminar de cargar el vehículo... me voy a dedicar a tocarme los cojones al máximo.

Lo que no entiendo es porque tengo que madrugar mañana, cosas de charitarias.

Rugir duro con el coche marronero y tirar millas.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de tarde MANDA.
> Te levantas y ya tienes en la cabeza que en un rato tienes que ir a trabajar, sin quererlo vas adaptando tus planes a ese hecho.
> Intentas no cansarte mucho ni ir muy lejos porque sabes que el mayor esfuerzo del día aùn está por hacerse.
> Te preparas el almuerzo, te pones la ropa del trabajo y sales con tiempo para no llegar tarde.
> ...



Éste sabe lo que es trabajar en turno de tarde.
Y espera que esas tardes no incluyan los fines de semana, que sino la vida social se va directamente a la mierda.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Éste sabe lo que es trabajar en turno de tarde.
> Y espera que esas tardes no incluyan los fines de semana, que sino la vida social se va directamente a la mierda.



A mi la única vida social que me resultaría gratificante a estas alturas sería follar chortinas a pelito... lo demás es directamente una mierda...


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que físico? si son todos palillos porreros o con barriga de no haber hecho nunca ejercicio xD
> 
> los que tienen fisico son los que van al gym,lo que pasa que estos igual que ellos quieren mujeres que también vayan al gym y se cuiden y las pedorras prefieren no hacer ejercicio y quedarse fumando porros,hacerse mil tatuajes de puta e ir con sus negros dejaos y mulatos macheteadores en los parques y que se las follen los mas malotes de la zona que hayan estado en la cárcel y cosas así
> 
> ...


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Los negros están más fuertes y son más altos que el blanquito de barrio medio ni te subas a la Parra, pero vamos , son excepciones, de momento y SOLO DE MOMENTO, ya hay parejas interraciales en todas las pelis y series y eso va calando y calando


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los negros están más fuertes y son más altos que el blanquito de barrio medio ni te subas a la Parra, pero vamos , son excepciones, de momento y SOLO DE MOMENTO, ya hay parejas interraciales en todas las pelis y series y eso va calando y calando



hace 20 años también se iban con los gitanos y canis y estos igual median 165

te estoy diciendo que los que están en los parques fumando porros o son flacuchos porreros o con barrigas todo dejados teniendo 25 años y se juntan con ellos en vez de estar con chavales no porreros-no chusma-no barriobajeros

que me digas que se junten con un negro con buen porvenir pues ok,pero no,se juntan con lumpen

pero la mujer media es igual o palillos sin atractivo o vaca burras ademas de tener edad mental de niños de 12 años aunque tengan 40 y que las escuchas hablar y dices pero de donde sale esta cosa y toda llena de tatuajes demigrantes o maquillaje de puta barata xD

vete a tomar por culo,las mujeres sois basura humana igual que con los que os juntais y a la vista y a los hechos me remito

sois mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> hace 20 años también se iban con los gitanos y canis y estos igual median 165
> 
> te estoy diciendo que los que están en los parques fumando porros o son flacuchos porreros o con barrigas todo dejados teniendo 25 años y se juntan con ellos en vez de estar con chavales no porreros-no chusma-no barriobajeros
> 
> ...



Pues sencillo: el tío que tiene pasta y es guapo busca una tía guapa y con pasta. Es la democracia amigo. Entonces si eres barriobajera las opciones son limitadas


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues sencillo: el tío que tiene pasta y es guapo busca una tía guapa y con pasta. Es la democracia amigo. Entonces si eres barriobajera las opciones son limitadas



pues te buscas uno que sea menos guapo pero que no sea barriobajero

uno que sea decente y no una basura humana


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues te buscas uno que sea menos guapo pero que no sea barriobajero
> 
> uno que sea decente y no una basura humana



Entonces hay que tirarse a por el feto


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A mi la única vida social que me resultaría gratificante a estas alturas sería follar chortinas a pelito... lo demás es directamente una mierda...



Por supuesto.
Dejando de lado tópicos burbujistas, cuando no tienes vida social, eso incluye no poder quedar con chortinas. Qué le vas a decir, ¿Quedar un lunes por la mañana?

Eso no quita que haya visto a gente con horario de mierda ligando, pero a alguien que le cuesta teniendo tiempo libre, si encima el tiempo de socializar es escaso....


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Entonces hay que tirarse a por el feto



pero eso os da igual,preferís la basura humana porque es lo que sois vosotras 

por buena que esté no me junto yo con una choni de mierda ni en sueños ya que soy una persona decente

si acaso follar y fuera

pero a vosotras no os da la cabeza para mas


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> Dejando de lado tópicos burbujistas, cuando no tienes vida social, eso incluye no poder quedar con chortinas. Qué le vas a decir, ¿Quedar un lunes por la mañana?
> 
> Eso no quita que haya visto a gente con horario de mierda ligando, pero a alguien que le cuesta teniendo tiempo libre, si encima el tiempo de socializar es escaso....



Vaya a si es usted ocupado solo sake su berguita y deme págita si yo le relajo


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero eso os da igual,preferís la basura humana porque es lo que sois vosotras
> 
> por buena que esté no me junto yo con una choni de mierda ni en sueños ya que soy una persona decente
> 
> ...



Exacto tu solo putas di q si


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A mi la única vida social que me resultaría gratificante a estas alturas sería follar chortinas a pelito... lo demás es directamente una mierda...



pero si son inaguantables,aguantarlas es peor que la muerte,solo hace falta escucharlas por la calle

solo valen para follarlas porque son jóvenes y están buenas,todo lo demás que ofrecen es mierda

estaba antes tomando un café donde había una del este hablando con un venezolano pandillero al lado mio en otra mesa y no se callaba la puta diciendo tonterías en voz alta y el venezolano callado aguantando toda esa chapa para poder follársela y a ver si lo mantiene(como todos)

le tenía que haber cogido la taza de café,tirársela a la cabeza y decirle pero callatee yaaa hija de putaaaaaa xD


----------



## XRL (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Exacto tu solo putas di q si



pues normal,quiero follar como todos pero por eso no voy a aguantar a ningún saco de mierda

follar y adiós manda,sea gratis o pagando


----------



## Fargo (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que va, lo que atrae a una mujer de toda la vida son los dineros. Esos lo que tienen es físico, por eso se les pasa que sean malotes, no pq guste que sean malotes, te equivocas . La mujer realmente desea redimir al malote porque está muy bueno y se aguanta, pero no le gusta eso evidentemente



Excita a la parte primitiva de tu cerebro, no a la lógica. Ahora estàs hablando con tu parte lógica, pero a la hora de la verdad se te mojarán las bragas con el chulazo traficante.
Os encantan los chicos malos, los buenazos aunque sean guapos os parecen sosos y os aburren.
Cuando estáis aburridas del buenazo lo corneáis sin piedad con el primer chico malo que os de un subidón de adrenalina.
La religión os tenía bien atadas por este motivo, los antiguos sabios os conocían mejor que vosotras mismas.


----------



## Fargo (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Señores si tuvieran su placita y tuviesen que elegir entre madrid, cuenca o algeciras que se quedan? Razone su respuesta. Ponga su orden y razone su respuesta: 1. Capital pasando fatigas y compartiendo patera. 2. España paco mas holgadamente pero aislados de todo. 3. Algecitas, con todo lo que tiene alli metido y economicamente un término medio, mejor clima y mejor conexión.


----------



## damnit (1 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Señores si tuvieran su placita y tuviesen que elegir entre madrid, cuenca o algeciras que se quedan? Razone su respuesta. Ponga su orden y razone su respuesta: 1. Capital pasando fatigas y compartiendo patera. 2. España paco mas holgadamente pero aislados de todo. 3. Algecitas, con todo lo que tiene alli metido y economicamente un término medio, mejor clima y mejor conexión.



¿Cuenca aislado de todo? ¿a una hora de Madrid en AVE? yo mi respuesta ya se la he dado. Algeciras es un agujero infecto lleno de vagos, maleantes, gitanos y contrabandistas. Y bueno, Madrid es muy caro.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Dos trabajos y habla usted de ocio?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Me dan muchísimas más, pero no sé sabe dónde saldrán las plazas. Esos tres sitios son un resumen de lo malo que no quiere nadie, y por tanto lo que me va a tocar a mi al entrar. O Madrid (muchísimas plazas y pocos valientes), o España Paco, o Algeciras , que posiblemente también le de la gente de lado, por lo que hay allí, por eso resumo en esas tres. Lo de algeciras yo tampoco lo veo tan mal pero por alguna razón muchos lo han puesto lo último, y suele salir alguna plaza de gente que en cuanto pilla sitio mejor suelta remo allí. Las plazas gostosas no salen de primeras.... Hay que ganarlas a golpe de remo, el que la pilla no la suelta


----------



## Bizarroff (1 Jul 2022)

A Madrid si vas a venir para cobrar sueldos tipo 1200-1400€ hazme caso, quédate en casa de tus padres y por lo menos vive una vida digna, porque desde luego aquí no la vas a tener.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

No es muevepapeles


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A Madrid si vas a venir para cobrar sueldos tipo 1200-1400€ hazme caso, quédate en casa de tus padres y por lo menos vive una vida digna, porque desde luego aquí no la vas a tener.



Había que decidir entre lo malo lo menos malo. Madrid tiene buenísima conexión, más opciones de ocio etc. Que la España Paco no tiene, pero sin dinero y estresado, compartiendo patera, para que quieres ocio.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Nada, me voy sola


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Pues para ti, vamos yo sin descanso paso de ocio, hay prioridades en la vida


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jul 2022)

Vamos me viene largo un remo como para coger dos tú estás flipao a ver si tú tienes huevos de coger dos remos pq ni las practicas has aguantado q normalmente se hace poco.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 Jul 2022)

El lunes vuelvo a la galera, aunque con las ideas claras de como, porqué y en que momento me piraré.
Puta galera de mierda.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El lunes vuelvo a la galera, aunque con las ideas claras de como, porqué y en que momento me piraré.
> Puta galera de mierda.



Yo no tengo que volver a la galera, porque de hecho ya estoy en ella.
Soy un lacayo de la empresa privada, siempre lo digo y no me creéis.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los negros están más fuertes y son más altos que el blanquito de barrio medio ni te subas a la Parra, pero vamos , son excepciones, de momento y SOLO DE MOMENTO, ya hay parejas interraciales en todas las pelis y series y eso va calando y calando



de tocarse la huevada all day y all night, no rema ni uno.

good paguitas del estado sin rascarla, en los barrios marginales son los amos.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> de tocarse la huevada all day y all night, no rema ni uno.
> 
> good paguitas del estado sin rascarla, en los barrios marginales son los amos.



Para qué van a trabajar, si el Bobierno les da una paga según entran en el país.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Jul 2022)

Pos vais a flipar, hoy en una plaza de mi ciudad, he visto una manifa con bastante peña.
Me he acercado a ver las pancartas.

Ponia literalmente: "ABAJO LAS LEYES ANTI-INMIGRACIONISTAS" y "BIENVENIDOS TODOS, INMIGRANTES Y REFUGIADOS".

La pancarta la sujetaban bastante negretes y unas cuantas charos.
La plaza es la más importante de mi ciudad, y habia bastante peña en la manifa.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los negros están más fuertes y son más altos que el blanquito de barrio medio ni te subas a la Parra, pero vamos , son excepciones, de momento y SOLO DE MOMENTO, ya hay parejas interraciales en todas las pelis y series y eso va calando y calando



Ayer me puse una peli de ciencia ficción de Amazon Prime (Cutrecilla pero bueno para pasar el rato), y al inicio habia un trailer de alguna peli de CENICIENTA DE AMAZON o algo asi... su versión woke.

El hada madrina era un HADO MADRINO, negro, gay y con más pluma que la gallina caponata....


POR FAVOR................


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pos vais a flipar, hoy en una plaza de mi ciudad, he visto una manifa con bastante peña.
> Me he acercado a ver las pancartas.
> 
> Ponia literalmente: "ABAJO LAS LEYES ANTI-INMIGRACIONISTAS" y "BIENVENIDOS TODOS, INMIGRANTES Y REFUGIADOS".
> ...


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Saliendo del remo chavales, turno de noche MANDA.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jul 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Eso no era así:
> Era:
> En la juventud tienes energía y tiempo, pero no tienes dinero
> En la madurez, tienes energía y dinero, pero no tienes tiempo.
> ...



Ahora imagínate lo mismo sin tener nada de eso.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jul 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> No remar también tiene lo suyo, no todo el mundo está preparado a nivel mental.



La mayoría de la gente se volvería loca si no currarse. Lo que ocurre es que en este foro se produce una selección natural.


----------



## angel2929 (2 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente se volvería loca si no currarse. Lo que ocurre es que en este foro se produce una selección natural.



Tamara Falcón no ha trabajado en su vida y se la ve preocupadisima

Se volvería loca si es pobre , si es rica que no trabaja vive más feliz y más años, su trabajo es vivir, viajar, grandes restaurantes, deporte, vida contemplativa...


----------



## Murray's (2 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Saliendo del remo chavales, turno de noche MANDA.




Turno de noche manda porque no hay jefes, en verano se está fresco y hay plus ...
Pero turno de noche quema, currar cuando se debe dormir...


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jul 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El mundo coporativo es asi, lleno de borregos persiguiendo la zanahoria por un aumento de 100 pavos al mes.
> 
> Recuerdo hace años cuando hice prácticas en una empresa y habia remeros que se quedaban hasta las tantas echando horas extra sin que nadie se las pagase. BRUTAL.
> 
> ...



El que hace horas extra gratis merece todo lo que le pase. Habrá algo más despreciable que dejarse robar por un ladrón y encima ponerle buena cara? 

Antes, si llegaba alguien así a un trabajo, los compañeros tenían una charla amistosa con él en el cuarto de la limpieza y se acababan los problemas. 

Si ocurren estas cosas es porque nadie está dispuesto a luchar por nada y porque no se lee nada. Por ejemplo la historia de la huelgona del 62 en pleno franquismo y como se comportaron esos que sí se podían llamar hombres.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Turno de noche manda porque no hay jefes, en verano se está fresco y hay plus ...
> Pero turno de noche quema, currar cuando se debe dormir...



Eso es lo peor. Vives como drogado en una nube. A cambio, trabajo una semana y descanso tres.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jul 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Tamara Falcón no ha trabajado en su vida y se la ve preocupadisima
> 
> Se volvería loca si es pobre , si es rica que no trabaja vive más feliz y más años, su trabajo es vivir, viajar, grandes restaurantes, deporte, vida contemplativa...



Seguro que ella piensa que trabaja y, además, con las chorradas que hace gana diez veces más que tú.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Jul 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> El problema no son las rentas. Las rentas y el ahorro son buenas para la creacion de riqueza, esa es precisamente la parte buena del sistema, la alternativa es el comunismo...
> 
> La tragedia comenzó con la incorporación de la mujer al mundo laboral y lo que trajo: bajada de salarios, aumento del precio de la vida, descomposición de la familia, doble imposición a esta por medio del inmoral impuesto sobre la renta (los gravámenes al trabajo son mucho peores que los que soportaba un siervo de la gleba), etc.
> 
> Es algo que contó Aaron Russo y que fue planeado de antemano por los ingenieros sociales que nos gobiernan.



Por qué crees que el feminismo se fomenta y financia por el estado? Por qué hay un ministerio e infinidad de concejalias y organismos públicos viviendo de eso? Por qué las supuestas huelgas las apoya el gobierno, las protege la policía y van las ministras en cabeza de la pancarta?

Desde cuando el estado apoya los movimientos subversivos y emancipatorios? ?


----------



## Ricohombre (2 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por qué crees que el feminismo se fomenta y financia por el estado? Por qué hay un ministerio e infinidad de concejalias y organismos públicos viviendo de eso? Por qué las supuestas huelgas las apoya el gobierno, las protege la policía y van las ministras en cabeza de la pancarta?
> 
> Desde cuando el estado apoya los movimientos subversivos y emancipatorios? ?



Es una mezcla de factores (y no son solo los estados a quienes interesa el feminismo). Empezó siendo fomentado por grandes empresas y lobys para después empezar a formar parte del ideario de los estados liberales.

El gran interés por parte del sector privado es fomentar el consumo (las mujeres consumen mas) y reducir los salarios al aumentar la mano de obra. El paso siguiente (y se les ve venir) es el fomento de la inmigración descontrolada.

Por parte de los estados el interés principal es atacar a las familias, ir atomizando a las personas y desvinculándolas de sus familias como medios de cobertura económica para que sea del estado proveedor de quien dependan.

Esto es solo una simplificación y la cosa es mucho mas compleja...


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jul 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Es una mezcla de factores (y no son solo los estados a quienes interesa el feminismo). Empezó siendo fomentado por grandes empresas y lobys para después empezar a formar parte del ideario de los estados liberales.
> 
> El gran interés por parte del sector privado es fomentar el consumo (las mujeres consumen mas) y reducir los salarios al aumentar la mano de obra. El paso siguiente (y se les ve venir) es el fomento de la inmigración descontrolada.
> 
> ...



Divide y vencerás. Que han logrado enfrentar hasta hombres y mujeres, y con eso se ha olvidado la lucha de clases. Y nos mataremos entre nosotros por defender la inmigración antes de defender nuestra unidad y supervivencia. Ya lo veras. Cómo mujer, te digo que solo dicen subnormalidades, que no hay ningún privilegio ahí, que estamos igual de explotadas y tiradas como el pescado, nos usan como putas pero gratis, hemos perdido la dignidad y un largo etcétera. No sé dónde veis que ser mujer sea el bando ganador, desde mi punto de vista, creo que es hasta el bando perdedor. Al fin, que los hombres de salen con la suya de usar a cuántas más mujeres mejor sin ningún tipo de compromiso o sacrificio, y aunque pretendan que las mujeres disfruten con eso, en el fondo no lo hacen porque ese es el sueño húmedo del hombre, no de la mujer, cuya naturaleza es tener a un macho protector para poder cuidar de ella (y su posible proble). Ya que no existe , la prole desaparece, pues la mujer no puede ser proveedora y cuidadora al mismo tiempo. Cuál se supone que es la ventaja de la mujer? Déjame pensar .. que si se mete a puta puede medrar y conseguir dinero? Esa es la ventaja? Ese es el progreso? No me hagas reír .... En la antigüedad, eso era considerado como una desgracia para la mujer y lo más bajo.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jul 2022)

Y el que no se lo crea, que observe quienes son los hombres que tienen éxito con las mujeres y se las llevan todas. Los que tienen éxito social y laboral, y atractivos (también porque tienen vida facil y se cuidan). La hipergamia es una realidad, claro que sí, pero lo que las mujeres persiguen no es ser usadas por esos tíos , en realidad les gustaría quedarselos, pero como ellos las tienen de sobra las usan. Ninguna mujer en su sano juicio quiere que un tío que le gusta la use como un cubo de semen y se pire, más bien es algo que padecen. Lo que impedía ese fenómeno antes era el hecho de que un hombre no podía usar a una mujer de esa manera e irse de rositas, ni ninguna mujer se ofrecía (o muy pocas porque eso suponía la repulsa social y no encontrar marido). De manera que esos tíos, aunque les gustasen a todas, se tenían que quedar con una sola. La culpa no es de la mujer completamente, el hombre fue el que comenzó con la infidelidad y dejando a la mujer con los hijos y cornuda o abandonada, y esas mujeres aprendieron la lección y se independizaron económicamente, y dejaron se tener hijos. La logica detrás de su propia aniquilación es la siguiente: quiero ser como el hombre y no ser la desgraciada que se lleva todos los palos. Ergo, el hombre es el bando ganador y dónde comenzó el meollo.


----------



## Ricohombre (2 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Divide y vencerás. Que han logrado enfrentar hasta hombres y mujeres, y con eso se ha olvidado la lucha de clases. Y nos mataremos entre nosotros por defender la inmigración antes de defender nuestra unidad y supervivencia. Ya lo veras. Cómo mujer, te digo que solo dicen subnormalidades, que no hay ningún privilegio ahí, que estamos igual de explotadas y tiradas como el pescado, nos usan como putas pero gratis, hemos perdido la dignidad y un largo etcétera. No sé dónde veis que ser mujer sea el bando ganador, desde mi punto de vista, creo que es hasta el bando perdedor. Al fin, que los hombres de salen con la suya de usar a cuántas más mujeres mejor sin ningún tipo de compromiso o sacrificio, y aunque pretendan que las mujeres disfruten con eso, en el fondo no lo hacen porque ese es el sueño húmedo del hombre, no de la mujer, cuya naturaleza es tener a un macho protector para poder cuidar de ella (y su posible proble). Ya que no existe , la prole desaparece, pues la mujer no puede ser proveedora y cuidadora al mismo tiempo. Cuál se supone que es la ventaja de la mujer? Déjame pensar .. que si se mete a puta puede medrar y conseguir dinero? Esa es la ventaja? Ese es el progreso? No me hagas reír .... En la antigüedad, eso era considerado como una desgracia para la mujer y lo más bajo.



Al final quienes mas lo van a pagar son las mujeres, lo que pasa es que ni siquiera se van a dar cuenta de que la culpa es suya por creerse los mantras feministas. 

De todas maneras lo de la lucha de clases es otro divide et impera de manual, igual de dañino. 

_(Mc 3): 24 Si un reino está dividido contra sí mismo, tal reino no puede permanecer. 25 Y si una casa está dividida contra sí misma, tal casa no puede permanecer. 26 Y si Satanás se levanta contra sí mismo, y se divide, no puede permanecer, sino que ha llegado su fin._

Siempre pasa lo mismo, mujer empoderada y que busca priorizar su carrera profesional siente vértigo cuando nota que se le ha pasado el arroz y está sola a los 35 y de nuevo le echa la culpa al machismo y la sociedad patriarcal del hecho de no haber podido tener hijos y _nosequé_... 

Yo la cuestión la veo bastante sencilla. 

*Durante miles de años las mujeres han hecho unas cosas y los hombres otras. Ambas complementarias e igual de importantes, luego llegaron unas marujas degeneradas y les dijeron a las mujeres que los que eran por naturaleza estaba mal y que tenían que ser hombres de segunda*, que en vez de trabajar para su familia tenían que ser explotadas por sus jefes y ellas aceptaron. Ahora estamos pagando esa aberración.


----------



## Oneiros (2 Jul 2022)

Buenos días. Por aquí uno que se incorpora a galeras a partir del lunes después de 3 años "parado". Quién me iba a decir que iba a conseguir curro en pleno advenimiento madmaxista. Siéntome como Woody Harrelson comiendo pepinillos frente a la caldera de Yellostone.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (2 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y el que no se lo crea, que observe quienes son los hombres que tienen éxito con las mujeres y se las llevan todas. Los que tienen éxito social y laboral, y atractivos (también porque tienen vida facil y se cuidan). La hipergamia es una realidad, claro que sí, pero lo que las mujeres persiguen no es ser usadas por esos tíos , en realidad les gustaría quedarselos, pero como ellos las tienen de sobra las usan. Ninguna mujer en su sano juicio quiere que un tío que le gusta la use como un cubo de semen y se pire, más bien es algo que padecen. Lo que impedía ese fenómeno antes era el hecho de que un hombre no podía usar a una mujer de esa manera e irse de rositas, ni ninguna mujer se ofrecía (o muy pocas porque eso suponía la repulsa social y no encontrar marido). De manera que esos tíos, aunque les gustasen a todas, se tenían que quedar con una sola. La culpa no es de la mujer completamente, el hombre fue el que comenzó con la infidelidad y dejando a la mujer con los hijos y cornuda o abandonada, y esas mujeres aprendieron la lección y se independizaron económicamente, y dejaron se tener hijos. La logica detrás de su propia aniquilación es la siguiente: quiero ser como el hombre y no ser la desgraciada que se lleva todos los palos. Ergo, el hombre es el bando ganador y dónde comenzó el meollo.



Por primera vez estoy de acuerdo con una mujer en un hilo en burbuja.

La independencia económica de la mujer en mi opinión es buena, una pareja es un equipo, y lo lógico y normal para mí, es que el hombre aporte siempre un poco más, pero que no sea el único proveedor, tal y como está la vida es imposible.

Todos los hombres nos cansamos de estar siempre con la misma sexualmente hablando, yo creo que debe ser algo genético, por lo que el estar con alguien tiene que ir más allá de lo puramente sexual, la inteligencia y los valores son importantes también en la ecuación.

Cualquier hombre medio puede follar fácil, hasta un mileurista casapapis se puede ir de putas una vez por semana, así que entiendo tu argumento, al final para vosotras es complicado encontrar a alguien que cumpla vuestros estándares y a la vez no os use solamente para follar.

Me parece un debate muy interesante, ver esto desde ambas perspectivas, masculina y femenina.

Un saludo


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Por primera vez estoy de acuerdo con una mujer en un hilo en burbuja.
> Cualquier hombre medio puede follar fácil, hasta un mileurista casapapis se puede ir de putas una vez por semana, así que entiendo tu argumento, al final para vosotras es complicado encontrar a alguien que cumpla vuestros estándares y a la vez no os use solamente para follar.



Que no te la líe con sus lloros victimistas, ella lo sigue teniendo MUCHÍSIMO más fácil.
Podría haberse liado con empollón buenazo de su clase que quería formar una familia, pero lo rechazó para irse a follar en su juventud con decenas de macarras despreciables. 
Incluso ahora podría irse con uno de estos buenazos que jamás le pondría los cuernos, pero a la especialita siguen sin gustarle, así que sigue eligiendo a macarras ligoncetes que solo la usan para follar.
Pudo elegir, eligió y continúa eligiendo, muchos hombres no tienen a NADIE para elegir.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Turno de noche manda porque no hay jefes, en verano se está fresco y hay plus ...
> Pero turno de noche quema, currar cuando se debe dormir...



Yo me despertè hace poco, si consigues dormir 5 o 6 horas del tirón estás ya genial.
El peligro es cuando llegas del curro por la mañana y no consigues quedarte dormido.
Si encadenas varios días sin dormir te conviertes en zombi, nunca estás demasiado despierto ni demasiado dormido.


----------



## XRL (2 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pos vais a flipar, hoy en una plaza de mi ciudad, he visto una manifa con bastante peña.
> Me he acercado a ver las pancartas.
> 
> Ponia literalmente: "ABAJO LAS LEYES ANTI-INMIGRACIONISTAS" y "BIENVENIDOS TODOS, INMIGRANTES Y REFUGIADOS".
> ...



las charos están encantadas con los moros y negros porque se las follan aunque sean unos crackos

cuando los blancos las evitamos,las tratamos como hombres y solo nos follamos a las de 20-30 aunque sea pagando

por eso es


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (2 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que no te la líe con sus lloros victimistas, ella lo sigue teniendo MUCHÍSIMO más fácil.
> Podría haberse liado con empollón buenazo de su clase que quería formar una familia, pero lo rechazó para irse a follar en su juventud con decenas de macarras despreciables.
> Incluso ahora podría irse con uno de estos buenazos que jamás le pondría los cuernos, pero a la especialita siguen sin gustarle, así que sigue eligiendo a macarras ligoncetes que solo la usan para follar.
> Pudo elegir, eligió y continúa eligiendo, muchos hombres no tienen a NADIE para elegir.



El empollon buenazo tambien puede irse de putas o hartarse de follarse a la misma mujer, o no aguantarla y explotar un dia y dejarla tirada.

El empollon buenazo puede estar ganando 60K al año y darse cuenta de que ahora el es el que puede follarse a multiples hembras ya que esta en su mejor momento.

Todo tiene su aquel, creo que tiene parte de razon en su argumento, yo mismo soy un buenazo pero cuando veo una chortina joven bien prieta me salta el instinto, y me hago preguntas, y tengo novia.

Saludos


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Jul 2022)

yo creo que eres un tonto del capullo


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Todo tiene su aquel, creo que tiene parte de razon en su argumento, yo mismo soy un buenazo pero *cuando veo una chortina joven bien prieta me salta el instinto, y me hago preguntas, y tengo novia.*



La diferencia es que esas chortinas no están a tu alcance, y ellas sí pueden follarse todo lo que se mueve aunque sean tímidas y no tengan dinero en la cartera.


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Jul 2022)

Remad, remad, remad sin parar, id al curro y volver, y vuelta a empezar


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (2 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La diferencia es que esas chortinas no están a tu alcance, y ellas sí pueden follarse todo lo que se mueve aunque sean tímidas y no tengan dinero en la cartera.



Estuve con una chavala de 19 años antes de conocer a mi novia, eso de que no estan a mi alcance..., y tengo 30 palos, tengo coche, un salario, y no estoy gordo, con eso ya algunas jovencitas flipan, un saludo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Estuve con una chavala de 19 años antes de conocer a mi novia, eso de que no estan a mi alcance..., y tengo 30 palos, tengo coche, un salario, y no estoy gordo, con eso ya algunas jovencitas flipan, un saludo.



@Play_91, IngenieroEstudianteViejo te ha robado la cuenta.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

De momento, poca renuncia en España.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Hoy y mañana repetimos de noche.


----------



## XRL (2 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las charos están encantadas con los moros y negros porque se las follan aunque sean unos crackos
> 
> cuando los blancos las evitamos,las tratamos como hombres y solo nos follamos a las de 20-30 aunque sea pagando
> 
> por eso es



justo antes he visto 2 gordas con un negro de unos 40 los 3

vaya ganas


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Jul 2022)

.
.


XRL dijo:


> justo antes he visto 2 gordas con un negro de unos 40 los 3
> 
> vaya ganas



Iran a hacer un trio interracial y no gordifóbico.


----------



## XRL (2 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> Iran a hacer un trio interracial y no gordifóbico.



por eso las charos están encantadas con ellos,son los únicos que las aguantan

y a las jóvenes igual,por buenas que estén son inaguantables porque solo saben pedir pedir pedir y pedir


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Cuando entres en un trabajo de mierda y empieces a trabajar como un mulo con horarios de sol a sol y jefes sádicos hijos de puta le darás las gracias a tu madre por haberte librado de esa mierda durante años.


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo en las galeras y en nuestras cuevas doriteras. El FRACASÁBADO ha llegado, betillas.
Otro recordatorio de que estamos muertos y enterrados.
Qué fertilidad, qué pretez, qué caderas, cuanta puta y yo tan viejo!


----------



## Fargo (2 Jul 2022)

Os voy a preñar el alma desde la galera, esto es lo que os estáis perdiendo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jul 2022)

Hoy me he pasado una deliciosa tarde de playa con una enfermera francesa de puta madre, lástima que al final no hemos continuado en mi casa o ne la suya.

Lo intento el próximo weekend
La semana que viene dos días fuera de la oficina con viajecito en avión, nada de viajar en coche 10 horas para ver al cliente


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Que pasa remeritos. A las buenas pagas!!! A los buenos mariscos!!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Viva Manolo Escobar!!!! Viva Paco!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Otra vez con las tias en pelotas que pesaos joder .


Quiere bonito es el mar Mediterráneo su costa brava y su costa del soll la sardana y el fandango me emociona XK en sus notas hay vida y hay caloooooooor


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

A quien no le levanta el ánimo Manolo Escobar joder, pongamos de moda lo bueno otra vez. Respetuoso, alegre, decente, vida Manolo Escobar!!!!!!! Que no os de vergüenza reconocerlo, propaguemos la palabra del paquismo!!!! Acabemos con la degradación!!!!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Que putas ganas tengo de tener un coche para poner Manolo Escobar a toda candela por la calle, que escuchen!!!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A quien no le levanta el ánimo Manolo Escobar joder, pongamos de moda lo bueno otra vez. Respetuoso, alegre, decente, vida Manolo Escobar!!!!!!! Que no os de vergüenza reconocerlo, propaguemos la palabra del paquismo!!!! Acabemos con la degradación!!!!!!



A mi el ánimo me lo levanta más ACDC... los viejos rockeros nunca mueren...


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Ya saben pillen buena paga y pónganse moraos de marisco escuchando Manolo Escobar, la buena vida, las buenas pagas en definitiva. Que reme peter y que arree el que venga detrás!!!! Hoy los funcivagos cobran su extra. GASTANDO Q ES GERUNDIO


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Vuestros sindicatos:




JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAA


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Estoy en la galera chavales, qué tal vuestro FRACASÁBADO?


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en la galera chavales, qué tal vuestro FRACASÁBADO?



Hoy playita y feria Paco d sujetavelas. No era mi plan perfecto pero a falta de pan buenas son tortas ya estoy en casa gracias a dios. Último fin de semana antes de entrar a lo que será mi condena de por vida: el remo. No hubiera querido que mi despedida fuera así, yo merecía un novio un arroz con bogavante y la playa de los alemanes o algo así, pero es lo que hay gente, el 90% somos unos desgraciaos. Se trata de pillar las pagas gordas, salvese quien pueda. Se que echaré de menos esa playa Paco cuando me vea en cuenca sola pasando frío y miserias


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Jul 2022)

Remáis porque os gusta, a mí no me engañáis, remerillos: sois unos viciosos.

¡A GOSSSAR!


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

No nos queda hambre que pasar madre mía la virgen.... Lo peor es que no hay arreglo. Os vais a pegar tortas por las palomas de warralona!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Remáis porque os gusta, a mí no me engañáis, remerillos: sois unos viciosos.
> 
> ¡A GOSSSAR!


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Llegando del remo alfillas, turno de noche MANDA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

Como vais remeritos? Cafe, foro y a tocarme los huevos.


----------



## Ringbell (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (3 Jul 2022)

*TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN.









Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión - Serge Nilus


Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión es un documento que pone en evidencia el plan de dominación mundial por parte de los judíos. Hubo numerosos debates sobre el origen de este documento. Varios expertos concuerdan en que fueron creados en 1897, en



www.academia.edu




*


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

joder pues yo lo pase fatal las dos veces. He decir que he tenido suerte, mi placita no es tan conocida a bombo y platillo , aunque la dificultad es alta, hay plataformas para machacar. Estudié un verano entero, casapapismo sin salir mañana y tarde pimpimpim, y me quede a un punto. Y después me presente otra estudiando un mes a full que no podia con mi alma mas, y pasé, pero se pasa fatal sobretodo esperando las notas que parece que es el purgatorio, aunque tenia claro mi objetivo: machacar hasta conseguir. Este cerebro privilegiado vio en esa placita la oportunidad de oro que esperaba, ya que las demas placitas requieren años y años sin garantia, y yo ya no estaba para eso


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

yo tengo mucho miedo de fracasar en mi intento de abandonar el casapapismo y volver con el rabo entre las piernas


----------



## AdrianL (3 Jul 2022)

Me saco de nuevo los remos.
Esta semana que entra lo más seguro es que me de de alta como autónomo <Albañil>

Tendría que tener a un asegurado con los remos conmigo.

Es un embrollo tremendo pero bueno...


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

pagas gordas, mariscadas, eso es lo que quiero yo. Manolo escobar y el fary a tope en el coche, que le den por culo a todo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Señores si tuvieran su placita y tuviesen que elegir entre madrid, cuenca o algeciras que se quedan? Razone su respuesta. Ponga su orden y razone su respuesta: 1. Capital pasando fatigas y compartiendo patera. 2. España paco mas holgadamente pero aislados de todo. 3. Algecitas, con todo lo que tiene alli metido y economicamente un término medio, mejor clima y mejor conexión.



Depende de lo que quieras claro. En Cuenca vas a estar más tranquila sin duda y sin tanta competitividad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jul 2022)

A 
cualquier cosa llamamos élite.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Las mujeres siempre pueden utilizar lo que tienen entre las piernas como moneda de cambio para que reme otro por ellas.
Para que el incauto pique el anzuelo, lo acompañará de frases más falsas que un euro de madera:
"Me gustaste desde el primer momento en que te vi"
"Te veo un hombre muy atractivo y me atraes"
"Desde que estoy contigo no quiero tontear con ningún otro hombre"
"Te quiero"
"Te amaré toda la vida"


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las mujeres siempre pueden utilizar lo que tienen entre las piernas como moneda de cambio para que reme otro por ellas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109885



como si no fuera duro echarse a puta para un viejo. por que no te tiras tu a una vieja que te mantenga y dependas de ella siempre? a ver si te gusta gilipollas. Hay un monton de viejas dispuestas a irse con un jovencito, no mas de 30, dispuestas a mantener, buscate una si te parece planazo


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> como si no fuera duro echarse a puta para un viejo. por que no te tiras tu a una vieja que te mantenga y dependas de ella siempre? a ver si te gusta gilipollas. Hay un monton de viejas dispuestas a irse con un jovencito, no mas de 30, dispuestas a mantener, buscate una si te parece planazo



Para eso hay que ser un hombre muy atractivo, si eres cubano o moronegro también puedes ligarte una vieja rica siendo del montón físicamente.
En cambio, cualquier tía española delgadita que se lance, sepa engatusar, vestirse como una zorra y hacer guarradas cuando toca puede jugar esta carta.
En España hay miles de tíos adinerados que no ligan absolutamente nada, y cuando uno está hambriento es más vulnerable a los cantos de sirena.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

La mujer lleva la putez en el adn, en su genética está engatusar a un macho adinerado para que sea éste el que reme mientras ella se toca el papo en casa.
Las que dicen que no fantasean con encontrar un día a su "Grey" y conseguir engatusarlo OS ESTÁN MINTIENDO, vuestras novias os dejarían a las primeras de cambio.
Esta es una de las lecciones más difíciles de aprender para el hombre, muchos no pueden soportar la verdad, enloquecen, matan o se suicidan cuando descubren esta cara oculta de la mujer que duerme con ellos todas las noches.
También fantasean con el profesor de zumba, algún cachas o moronegro que van conociendo por ahí.
El remero sigue remando, y mientras su mujer en casa con Mamadou.
Dicho esto, que cada uno se engañe como quiera.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La mujer lleva la putez en el adn, en su genética está engatusar a un macho adinerado para que sea éste el que reme mientras ella se toca el papo en casa.
> Las que dicen que no fantasean con encontrar un día a su "Grey" y conseguir engatusarlo OS ESTÁN MINTIENDO, vuestras novias os dejarían a las primeras de cambio.
> Esta es una de las lecciones más difíciles de aprender para el hombre, muchos no pueden soportar esta verdad, enloquecen, matan o se suicidan cuando descubren esta cara oculta de la mujer que duerme con ellos todas las noches.
> También fantasean con el profesor de zumba, algún cachas o moronegro que van conociendo por ahí.
> El remero sigue remando, y mientras su mujer en casa con Mamadou.



jajajajajaja brotal. Lo del adinerado es cierto, lo otro meh, el profe de zumba quizas, el mamadou menos


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Es exactamente lo mismo para hombres y para mujeres. Hazte las pajas que quieras. Sabes que pasa? Que los tíos no van a pasar por el aro de tirarse una vieja, y las mujeres si, señal clara de que ellas están más desesperadas que ellos


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones, mientras tanto Almeida yendo a discotecas.
Aquí lo tenéis hablando con los porteros del local.


----------



## Murray's (3 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, mientras tanto Almeida yendo a discotecas.
> Aquí lo tenéis hablando con los porteros del local.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109950




Hay una diferencia de casi 40 cm ahi


----------



## Murray's (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

En el coche camino al hotel escutxando #manoloescobar hoy cenita de #mariscada para celebrar la #doblepaga #pagitaextra #pagasgordas :****


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1109963


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110096



Jajajajj los mismos que defienden que no es malo que Pablo iglesias tenga un chalet de lujo o por ser de izquierdas tienes k se pobre? La iskierda defiende k todos podamos tener un chalet sin distinción )))) ignoranteeee


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Pablo iglesias kiere k todos seamos ricos y podamos tener esas casas no k nos kieren pobres no tiene nada k ver izkierda con pobre y si los inmigrantes tb merecen tener ese chalet o tu vales más me puedes decir XK?


----------



## Murray's (3 Jul 2022)

Noticia: - Hezpain su casta y los caciques: Chofer de Alcalde 2000€ netos x 14 , horario de 8 a 14h


Municipio de unos 40000 habitantes Chofer de alcalde SUELDO 2000€ x 14 pagas netos, a punto jubilarse con el 100% ( ya hay sustituto) no soy yo por desgracia.. Horario de 8 a 14h de lunes a viernes Funciones, llevar al alcalde de paseo a reuniones y sesiones varias. @Fargo Meteros los curros de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

Muchos son los llamados, pocos los elegidos


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Walter White, de remero a Al Capone.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

pq no un patinete y ahorras mas? o mejor aun una bici y haces ejercicio

El remero suele tener mejor tipo pq pasa fatigas que el clase media doriter que se tira a la vida facil, sin embargo, suelen estar echos polvo pronto. Luego estan los acomodados q como no tienen q trabajar hacen gimnasio se operan y tal esos constituyen la élite, la clase privilegiada mas longeva y saludable.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pq no un patinete y ahorras mas? o mejor aun una bici y haces ejercicio
> 
> El remero suele tener mejor tipo pq pasa fatigas que el clase media doriter que se tira a la vida facil, sin embargo, suelen estar echos polvo pronto. Luego estan los acomodados q como no tienen q trabajar hacen gimnasio se operan y tal esos constituyen la élite, la clase privilegiada mas longeva y saludable.



Paca, cuéntanos un poco de ti. Follas mucho?


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Paca, cuéntanos un poco de ti. Follas mucho?



dios. como sabes que me llamo paca?????


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> dios. como sabes que me llamo paca?????



Responde Kika.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

Tu Sixpacksabs por la placita amigo Wally 



NO HAY MÁS


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Sociedad: - Barcelona, donde ya hay terrazas que cronometran al cliente


Barcelona, donde ya hay terrazas que cronometran al cliente Media hora una cerveza, una hora para cenar..., puestos a poner normas, hasta hay locales que vetan a las parejas porque dos comensales les parecen pocos para hacer caja Reto superado. Corría el rumor de que en alguna terrazas de la...




www.burbuja.info





mira paco en mi bar yo cobro y pongo el limite k me da la gana paco, yo no les obligo a venir k se vayan a otro sitio si kieren mira esto no es facil paco, esto no es facil, lo mio me ha costao tener este negocio k t crees y a mi no me kita un comensal un rata cervecero pq no me sale de los cojones si no tiene dinero q no salga paco esq me la pela este es mi negocio y si no a tomar x culo y punto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Sociedad: - Barcelona, donde ya hay terrazas que cronometran al cliente
> 
> 
> Barcelona, donde ya hay terrazas que cronometran al cliente Media hora una cerveza, una hora para cenar..., puestos a poner normas, hasta hay locales que vetan a las parejas porque dos comensales les parecen pocos para hacer caja Reto superado. Corría el rumor de que en alguna terrazas de la...
> ...



Kika, va tocando que nos cuentes cómo follas, cuanto follas, tu forma de felar, etc.

No olvides que eres una servidora pública/púbica


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Kika, va tocando que nos cuentes cómo follas, cuanto follas, tu forma de felar, etc.
> 
> No olvides que eres una servidora pública/púbica



poco hay que contar ahi


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> poco hay que contar ahi



Lo breve si bueno, dos veces bueno.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

Repetimos turno de noche, sigo pensando que es el menos malo porque te puedes tocar las pelotas y te ahorras ver un montón de gentuza que pulula en los entornos laborales.


----------



## Fargo (3 Jul 2022)

ESTO es lo que nos falta a muchos remeros, una buena yegua para empotrar cuando salimos del curro.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Jul 2022)

Cita:
Uno de los objetivos del equipo de desarrollo de la Forza 125 es que un usuario pase por la gasolinera lo mínimo posible. Esto se logra gracias a la eficiencia del motor en el consumo de gasolina: 2,29 l / 100 km y a su depósito de 11.5 litros, con una autonomía estimada de 500 km.








Honda Forza 125: así es el nuevo motor eSP de 4 válvulas


El GT premium de la firma alada estrena un propulsor monocilíndrico eSP diferente al de sus hermanos de cilindrada PCX, Scoopy y Mode. El resultado son 15 CV cargados de tecnología en busca de prestaciones, fiabilidad y eficiencia.




www.soymotero.net


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Esto se logra gracias a la eficiencia del motor en el *consumo de gasolina: 2,29 l / 100 km *y a su depósito de 11.5 litros, con una autonomía estimada de 500 km.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Lo breve si bueno, dos veces bueno.



Nucafollismo=ansiedad, agresividad, depresión; neurosis de toda la vida. Me siento desprotegida, abandonada en medio de la selva de cemento, a quien le han tirado un remo en la cara y le han dicho :, gánate tu comida!!!! Arrea!!!!!
Y eso me hace tener ciertos síntomas, a menudo estoy de mala ostia, crítico a la gente , me alegro de su desgracia, foreo en burbuja, de todo, es que de todo.

La gente me toma por floja, débil, vaga, nadie me respeta, sin marido y sin remar, eres la escoria de la escoria. Y peor será si me vengo con el rabo entre las patas porque no puedo con el remo, entonces si que se van a descojonar de mí.

Me dicen que me quejo demasiado, que no me queje, que nadie puede vivir de un solo sueldo, que busque un novio, cómo si estuvieran los novios esperándome en la esquina!!! Me han querido emparejar hasta con "el cucharilla", he pasado cosas que tú nunca lograrás ni imaginar. Y aquí estoy, viva para contarlo.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Jul 2022)

x Op 

tu que eres joven aun, tienes que encerrarte a veces y pensar, esta puta vida no te deja con el dia a dia, pero buscar eso pensar en como salir y al final si lo encuentras no dejar ese camino.


----------



## matajuesas (4 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> ESTO es lo que nos falta a muchos remeros, una buena yegua para empotrar cuando salimos del curro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110506




esto y hobbies, tener tiempo


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> ESTO es lo que nos falta a muchos remeros, una buena yegua para empotrar cuando salimos del curro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110506



Si acaso un trannie o una negra en el polígono, sigue descargando cajas Tron.


----------



## dcuartero (4 Jul 2022)

Yo he cogido una jornada reducida y trabajo solo 2 horas y media al día, gracias a que soy fijo a tiempo parcial y tenía 5 horas y media antiguamente, ganó la mitad pero me la pela, no madrugo, con mi nómina no podía comprarme un zulito de Pladur de 2 hab por tan solo 500.000 euros, espero lo peor para este país de mierda, ojalá quiebre pronto, 48 tacos y hasta los cojines de todo, que reme su puta madre, saludineS


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Yo he cogido una jornada reducida y trabajo solo 2 horas y media al día, gracias a que soy fijo a tiempo parcial y tenía 5 horas y media antiguamente, ganó la mitad pero me la pela, no madrugo, con mi nómina no podía comprarme un zulito de Pladur de 2 hab por tan solo 500.000 euros, espero lo peor para este país de mierda, ojalá quiebre pronto, 48 tacos y hasta los cojines de todo, que reme su puta madre, saludineS



vaya mierda de paga hijo, con esa paga no hay mariscada ni sobranza ni alegria. A mi me gustan las pagas gordas, el taco!!!!!


----------



## dcuartero (4 Jul 2022)

Me alegra saber que los 1750 eur de mis impuestos que he pagado este año van a servir para que el hijo de algún borjamari de Pozuelo de Alarcón puede estar becado mientras su mami le lleva al insti en Mercedes, mientras tanto a la os a 25.000 pringaos hijos de obreros se quedan sin plaza en FP porque no hay, a la par que faltan camareros,cocineros,carpinteros,técnicos informáticos,etc,etc,etc, veis por lo k digo que este país es una bazofia de mierda, saludines.


----------



## dcuartero (4 Jul 2022)

Para mi, este país ha muerto, voy a currar lo menos posible,y si algo no día la vida me pone en una posición en la que pueda joder al sistema lo haré, lástima que no ....


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Si acaso un trannie o una negra en el polígono, sigue descargando cajas Tron.



Y tú sigue llevando pizzas en tu Veyron, pizzero.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Para mi, este país ha muerto,* voy a currar lo menos posible,*y si algún día la vida me pone en una posición en la que pueda joder al sistema lo haré


----------



## dcuartero (4 Jul 2022)

Razón llevas, pero a qué tú no te tomas un café o cañita de dos horitas en una terraza a las 11 de la mañana, yo si, tu sigue remando...


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Para mi, este país ha muerto, voy a currar lo menos posible,y si algo no día la vida me pone en una posición en la que pueda joder al sistema lo haré, lástima que no ....



A mí ya me han dicho que mi placita que me prepare para apretar el culo, que nosotros no somos funcis, y que podría irse a la mierda en cualquier momento : )


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Razón llevas, pero a qué tú no te tomas un café o cañita de dos horitas en una terraza a las 11 de la mañana, yo si, tu sigue remando...



Pero lo peor esq hablais cómo si importarais una puta mierda, y no importais una mierda, os dejarán que os coma el hambre y punto. Hablais cómo si estuvieras en posición de poder, y estáis abajo gilipollas


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Así que nada, a morirse de asco en este país de mierda


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Así que nada, a morirse de asco en este país de mierda


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí ya me han dicho que mi placita que me prepare para apretar el culo, que nosotros no somos funcis, y que podría irse a la mierda en cualquier momento : )



O ESTÁS EN LA PRIVADA O ERES FUNCI, eso es que no eres funci.
Jamás he visto un funcionario nervioso, saber que no te pueden echar lo cambia todo.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O ESTÁS EN LA PRIVADA O ERES FUNCI, eso es que no eres funci.
> Jamás he visto un funcionario nervioso, saber que no te pueden echar lo cambia todo.



Se puede estar en la pública sin ser funcy, siendo personal laboral....


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Es lo que hay, hay que recortar. Y no te sientas tan seguro porque los que ya están dentro y son boomers se jubilan gostosos, pero los que entren nuevos van a tragar, pq cuando no haya dinero de los remeritos van a tener que tragar .


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú sigue llevando pizzas en tu Veyron, pizzero.



sigo sigo jajaj, ahora a la playita y tu a pensar en tu proximo turno cargando cual burro jajajaj


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> sigo sigo jajaj, ahora a la playita y tu a pensar en tu proximo turno cargando cual burro jajajaj



Hoy y mañana libro, pepperoni.
Tengo 33 años, me jubilaré de la privada a los 35 como los futbolistas.
Si me echan antes me jubilo antes, actualmente estoy trabajando a un 20% y aquello me importa un carajo, llego a casa fresco como una lechuga.
Cuando me jubile de la privada con lo que he ahorrado a por la PLACITA o la PAGUITA, tú seguirás repartiendo pizzas porque no te quedará otra.
Fargo 1 - Pizzero 0


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Se puede estar en la pública sin ser funcy, siendo personal laboral....



Entonces tienes que prepararte algo como @WalterWhite, ahora mismo es nuestro alumno aventajado y tiene la PLACITA a tiro.
Os animo a todos los remeros que seguís el hilo que os preparéis para dar el salto a la pública, seguir en la privada os llevará por el camino de la amargura.
Aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río, es mejor aprovecharse de un sistema injusto que seguir padeciéndolo y alimentándolo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy y mañana libro, pepperoni.
> Tengo 33 años, me jubilaré de la privada a los 35 como los futbolistas.
> Si me echan antes me jubilo antes, actualmente estoy trabajando a un 20% y aquello me importa un carajo, llego a casa fresco como una lechuga.
> Cuando me jubile de la privada con lo que he ahorrado a por la PLACITA o la PAGUITA, tú seguirás repartiendo pizzas porque no te quedará otra.
> ...



. En tu cabeza hasta debe sonar bien y todo, en fins be Happy descargando camiones, pauper y disfruta los 2 años de remo mínimo más, el suspenso en las opos ya lo parlaremos.

Y la paguita pues pillaras 450 año si año no sino las quita frijol claro ya te puedes ir dando betún para pacerer moronegros, vamos todo un potentado, lo mismo hasta acabas repartiendo pichas de verdad o comiendolas.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Si se acaba el rollo aquí, pues igualmente tendré que volver al casapapismo. Allí estudiaré que placita, pero me imagino que, al ritmo que vamos, esto va a ser un nido de miseria dónde el que pueda se irá a otro sitio y los demás quedaremos sepultados en panchos y africanos.Simolemente ya no habrá placita, la placita ahora mismo es una burbuja en pleno auje, cualquiera conoce a un huevo de gente estudiando para una placita, España entera por la placita, es evidente q la burbuja está a punto de explotar. Recordad el dicho: cuando hasta mi limpiabotas quiere placita, yo me salgo de ahí. Es hora de emigrar a países como Noruega, que aún no han colapsado, antes de que cierren el grifo , pero claro, los lobos solitarios no podemos dar semejante paso sin un duro sin plan y sin pareja.España ha colapsado de facto. Si yo os contará las cosas que ví el otro día que salí de paseo... Entenderías perfectamente cuando digo que es un país colapsado de facto. Lo tienes mires donde mires, la pregunta es CUÁNDO


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

La inversión será tan grande, así como la necesidad económica, que ya no será una salida, porque 5-10 años de sacrificio medio sin garantía no está al alcance de todos, desde luego no sin volverse loco. Y desde luego no a los perros viejos como nosotros que ya estamos mentalmente muy quemados. Tendríamos que competir con los jóvenes frescos y con ilusión a tope, que ya no estudiarán carreras, sino que saldrán directos a por la placita, la academia es la nueva universidad. Esto ya pasa, es el presente. Yo desde luego no me veo con capacidad para encerrarme cinco años más, ya me he encerrado demasiado y me he tragado demasiados tochos en vano, eso mentalmente te derroye muchísimo.pero es mi caso particular. Cuando yo empecé a estudiar recién salidos de la crisis del 2008, ya se escuchaba aquello de España tiene salida por mar y por aire, y que las carreras no tenían salidas. Aún así muchos seguimos estudiando carreras, porque no te lo crees hasta que te pasa a ti. Y yo ahora me cago en todo. Si, me comí la burbuja de las carreras y perdí mi juventud, eso pasara con Miles de opositores ahora


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, ahí os dejo LA CENA







Sin experiencia, sin CV, ¡contratado! Los hoteles se pelean por los moronegros


Las principales cadenas hoteleras europeas están contratando a trabajadores sin experiencia o incluso sin currículum, ya que ejecutivos admiten que años de pagar mal al personal se han vuelto en su contra, al verse incapaces de satisfacer la demanda de viajes tras la pandemia. Miles de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Galvani (4 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Soy el único de aquí al que le "gusta" remar?
> 
> No es que me "apasione" mi trabajo, pero intento hacer las cosas a mi manera de forma que me guste y me lo tomo como un "juego". Procuro cada día hacerlo mejor y ser el puto amo, que los demas vean mis resultados y digan "joder este es el puto amo". Aunque sé que probablemente pensarán "menudo gilipollas lameculos".
> 
> ...



Cuando tienes un jefe gilipollas y favoritista y compañeros trepa ya estás en guerra o te comeran. Y lo de pedir y no dar... Son ellos los primeros. Trabajar es una puta mierda y sobreviven los pelotas, los vagos que dicen a todo que sí y los trepas. Y los muy muy válidos que si les tocan los huevos se van. Pero esos son muy pocos. 

Si eres alguien honrado, no un pelota o trepa y eres un currito normal estas muerto. Mejor ser un vago y un jeta a que te jodan.


----------



## Poseidón (4 Jul 2022)

Compañeros:

Puesto se hace con dos personas. Generalmente B esta mas cargado de trabajo que A. El que esta en A se dedica a criticar a sus compañeros que rascan los huevos y estan con el movil.

Hoy, primera hora. Ambos rascamos los huevos. El trabajo esta controlado. A las 7.30 me viene a cortar sus historias de fin de semana, y me dice pocos minutos despues que se va al cafe. Le digo que le voy cubriendo que no hay problema... Me vuelve a las 8.10 (  ) supongo que con cagada incluida. Yo me marcho y vuelvo a las 8.30 (los descansos por normal general son 15m + 5m de ida y vuelta).
Sigue sin haber problema, trabajo controlado. A las 9.30 se va al bocata. Yo lo voy cubriendo esa media hora. A las 10.30 me marcho yo. Algunos pedidos pendientes, lo normal. Vuelvo a menos cinco. Me encuentro el puesto como lo encontre, los pedidos de antes + nuevos. Ni un puto pedido se digno a hacerme el hijo puta. Miro su historial de pedidos y solo ha hecho 2 en la media hora cuando lo normal son 8 o 10... Me cago en san dios. Media mañana jodida por culpa del hijo de puta este.

Y la cosa no acaba ahi, el resto de la mañana paso practicamente de mi y a ultima hora estuvo rascando los huevos mientras yo hinchaba.

Conclusion; el ser bueno se va a acabar. Nula comunicacion, nula ayuda y cero compañerismo. Lo que mas me jode es que ande criticando al resto de vagos y él haga lo mismo. De izquierdas claro, deben de llevar por bandera la hipocresia.

Ala, ya me quedo mas tranquilo.

Si el empresauriado español tuviese un minimo de decencia y conocimiento estaria encantado con el despido libre.

EDT. Vaya si es lo que dice el de arriba.


----------



## Galvani (4 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Compañeros:
> 
> Puesto se hace con dos personas. Generalmente B esta mas cargado de trabajo que A. El que esta en A se dedica a criticar a sus compañeros que rascan los huevos y estan con el movil.
> 
> ...



Y no me digas... Va de guay con todos y es un pelota. Pero hay una cosa peor... Que hiciese el todo y quisiera pisarte el trabajo para medrar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Se puede estar en la pública sin ser funcy, siendo personal laboral....



Paqui, la biblioteca, al guano


----------



## Poseidón (4 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y no me digas... Va de guay con todos y es un pelota. Pero hay una cosa peor... Que hiciese el todo y quisiera pisarte el trabajo para medrar.



Se mueve por sus propios intereses y le suda los huevos el que este alrededor, pero bueno, eso lo hacen practicamente todos. Yo empeze a hacerlo hace poco pero el sanbenito de "pringao trabajador" cuesta mucho sacarselo de encima. Hay que mutar en hijo puta y tengo que admitir que me cuesta mucho.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Paqui, la biblioteca, al guano



Y que no se va al guano? Me lo dices tu? Que si que todos somos prescindibles menos los médicos y los picateclas. Que te hace pensar que los muevepapeles no sobran también? Si es lo más fácil de automatizar


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y que no se va al guano? Me lo dices tu? Que si que todos somos prescindibles menos los médicos y los picateclas. Que te hace pensar que los muevepapeles no sobran también? Si es lo más fácil de automatizar



Sin ofender, semifuncivaga


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Se puede estar en la pública sin ser funcy, siendo personal laboral....



Deja que lo adivine, suspendiste en la opo y te quedaste "en la lista", solo te cogen para sustituciones en sitios de mala muerte.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si eres alguien honrado, no un pelota o trepa y eres un currito normal estás muerto. Mejor ser un vago y un jeta a que te jodan.



Este tío sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sin ofender, semifuncivaga



Pseudofuncivaga jajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Deja que lo adivine, suspendiste en la opo y te quedaste "en la lista", solo te cogen para sustituciones en sitios de mala muerte.



El destino de muchos, que si sacan placita se tirarán 20 años esperando las jubilaciones de los sitios jugosos


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

yo la verdad estoy agotada y derroida, no se si voy a pasar el proceso. Las remeritas hablan en el grupo que se casan en octubre dos de ellas, entre jijeos con tios de paga gorda, y yo nada, sola a tomar por culo


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo la verdad estoy agotada y derroida, no se si voy a pasar el proceso. Las remeritas hablan en el grupo que se casan en octubre dos de ellas, entre jijeos con tios de paga gorda, *y yo nada, sola a tomar por culo*


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

yo tambien me merecia unas vacaciones en zahara de los atunes, pero nada, siempre me tengo que joder yo, remo y mierda, remo y miserria, remo y soledad


----------



## Bizarroff (4 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Cuando tienes un jefe gilipollas y favoritista y compañeros trepa ya estás en guerra o te comeran. Y lo de pedir y no dar... Son ellos los primeros. Trabajar es una puta mierda y sobreviven los pelotas, los vagos que dicen a todo que sí y los trepas. Y los muy muy válidos que si les tocan los huevos se van. Pero esos son muy pocos.
> 
> Si eres alguien honrado, no un pelota o trepa y eres un currito normal estas muerto. *Mejor ser un vago y un jeta a que te jodan.*



Menos mal que hay alguien con dos dedos de frente en este hilo.

Al trabajo nunca se debe ir a trabajar porque eso cualquier mediocre es capaz de hacerlo, al trabajo va uno a pasárselo bien (en la medida de los posible), a vaguear y hacer el jeta. Y a mejorar día a día vuestro cabronismo y sudapollismo.

Yo estoy harto ya del trabajo pero no porque esté mal allí, porque cobro relativamente bien y hay ratos que me toco los huevos a dos manos, sino porque con 47 palos pues estoy ya hasta la puta polla de tener que ir allí en vez de hacer cosas más interesantes como quedarme en casa asando un pavo. Pero he de reconocer que hay ratos que me los paso de puta madre, sobre todo jodiendo a encargadillos a saco y otros seres hijoputescos que habitan el mundo laboral, y cascando sobre cosas de la vida con los compañeros.

Insisto en lo mismo de siempre, ir a los trabajos a jetear y a tocaros la huevada, de la mayoría de sitios os despedirán pero daréis con algún lugar que tragará con vosotros, tarde o temprano. Para un roto siempre hay un descosido.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Al trabajo nunca se debe ir a trabajar porque eso cualquier mediocre es capaz de hacerlo, al trabajo va uno a pasárselo bien (en la medida de los posible), a vaguear y hacer el jeta. Y a mejorar día a día vuestro cabronismo y sudapollismo.



Recuerdas alguna película donde uno de los personajes tuviera esa actitud ante la vida que describes y te sintieras reflejado?
Es para que los foreros de bien pillen esta actitud MUY NECESARIA para sobrevivir en entornos hostiles donde deben fichar a diario.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Así a bote pronto se me ocurren _Fight club_ y _American Beauty, pero tiene que haber más.
La serie The office, incluso el personaje de Arturo Valls en Camera café._


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (4 Jul 2022)

Una imagen clásica de internet....y que bien podría. Ilustrar este tema.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> Una imagen clásica de internet....y que bien podría. Ilustrar este tema.



jajajajajajajjajaja los funcivagos con las pagas dobles disfrutando de unas vacaciones d eputa madre y nosotros foreando en casa, algunos encerraos opositando, otros trabajando mas opositando, otros trabajando, patetico es poco


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


>



Joder, es que este tío se había pasado el juego, ni siquiera iba a remar a ninguna galera.
He visto la película muchas veces y cada año valoro más el enfoque del protagonista.
No solo por su _modus vivendi _sino por todas las situaciones que habrían hecho perder los papeles o acojonarse a la mayoría, y él las afronta con un sudapollismo, unos huevazos y un caradurismo legendario.
He conocido muy poca gente así, muchos van de este palo pero es solo fachada, rascas un poco y están obsesionados con gilipolleces o acojonados por algo, no son sudapollistas de raza como este personaje.
Levowski señala el camino.


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## cepeda33 (4 Jul 2022)

ahora remen todos con mas fuerza, que hay que seguir regalandole dinero a los nazis ucranianos


----------



## Fargo (4 Jul 2022)

Si los rusos derriban el falcón abro una botella de vodka.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Jul 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> ahora remen todos con mas fuerza, que hay que seguir regalandole dinero a los nazis ucranianos



Y a sus chonis


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

AAAAHAHHHHH IM PAGUING AAAAAAGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

Frase muy útil para entornos laborales hostiles donde abunda la gentuza (jefes abusones incluidos).
Si eres un buenín que hace cosas de buenín todos los depredadores del lugar vendrán a cebarse contigo, lo veo todos los días en mi trabajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jul 2022)

Me habéis hecho ponerme El Gran Lebowsky. Por ahora una mierda.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Menos mal que hay alguien con dos dedos de frente en este hilo.
> 
> Al trabajo nunca se debe ir a trabajar porque eso cualquier mediocre es capaz de hacerlo, al trabajo va uno a pasárselo bien (en la medida de los posible), a vaguear y hacer el jeta. Y a mejorar día a día vuestro cabronismo y sudapollismo.
> 
> ...



Tu no puedes joder a encargados ni hijos puta porque para eso has de estar protegido por algo y precisamente quién está protegido por algo (sea rango o sea influencias) es el que puede joderte.

Es lógico. Un currito normal que no sea un enchufado, un trepa que tengan considerado, un jefecillo... No puede ser un un hijo puta porque se le cargan. Puede ser conflictivo si le tocan los huevos y entonces le pueden despedir o empezar a joderle poco a poco, pero sabe que no está arropado. 

Por eso, cualquier trepa, pelota, enchufado, jefe... Aunque parezca muy simpático y bueno con nosotros es sí o sí un posible hijo puta, porque tiene esa libertad para serlo y lo hará.


----------



## Bizarroff (5 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Tu no puedes joder a encargados ni hijos puta porque para eso has de estar protegido por algo y precisamente quién está protegido por algo (sea rango o sea influencias) es el que puede joderte.
> 
> Es lógico. Un currito normal que no sea un enchufado, un trepa que tengan considerado, un jefecillo... No puede ser un un hijo puta porque se le cargan. Puede ser conflictivo si le tocan los huevos y entonces le pueden despedir o empezar a joderle poco a poco, pero sabe que no está arropado.
> 
> Por eso, cualquier trepa, pelota, enchufado, jefe... Aunque parezca muy simpático y bueno con nosotros es sí o sí un posible hijo puta, porque tiene esa libertad para serlo y lo hará.



Tengo al encargado más borde de la empresa amenazado de que si me toca los cojones le pasó con un coche por encima cuando vaya a practicar ciclismo. Se ve que desde ese día se le quitaron todas las ganas de tocarme las narices.

También llevo 16 años siendo parte del comité de empresa y su miembro más activo, granjeado el odio de encargados, chupapollas y estómagos agradecidos, a día de hoy estoy considerado el enemigo número 1 de dirección, con todo lo que arrastra eso.

Chico, en este mundo nadie te va a regalar una puta mierda. Si quieres peces vas a tener que mojarte el culo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Es lógico. Un currito normal que no sea un enchufado, un trepa que tengan considerado, un jefecillo... No puede ser un un hijo puta porque se le cargan. Puede ser conflictivo si le tocan los huevos y entonces le pueden despedir o empezar a joderle poco a poco, pero sabe que no está arropado.



A mí si me echan me hacen un favor y ellos quedarían muy perjudicados a nivel de ego, por eso no me han echado aún.
No les gusta nada que nadie se vaya de allí con dinero, teniendo que pagarle una indemnización.
Y ahí está mi gran ventaja, he bajado mi rendimiento a un 40%, me importa un carajo que las tareas salgan mal y se me nota, les contesto de forma borde o pasota, si me quieren poner más tiempo del estipulado haciendo una tarea engorrosa les digo que roten porque yo no pienso seguir haciéndola....
Los encargadillos me han amenazado con hacerme un informe y contarle mis fechorías a dirección, siempre les animo a que lo hagan.
Últimamente me tocan menos los huevos y me rotan más, se ve que lo han hablado con los jefazos y les han dicho "echar a Fargo nanai".
Pues nada, a seguir fichando, tocarme las pelotas, soltar borderíos y cobrar por ello.
Reconozco que empiezo a pasármelo bien en el trabajo, a los abusones hay que darles caña porque se lo merecen.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones, yo libro hoy y mañana vuelvo a la galera de 07 a 15, ni tan mal.


----------



## todoayen (5 Jul 2022)

Venga, ánimo, que hacienda somos todos vosotros!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

paguiteros digievoluciona ennn PAGITADOVLE CHAN CHAN CHSNSNSNANA


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

jejejejjejejejejejejehjjjj goenas pagas gostosas


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> jejejejjejejejejejejehjjjj goenas pagas gostosas



Señores, he decidido sacarle tarjeta amarilla a la Charo @pacopalotes.
Dejo a votación popular mandarla al ignore, si dais 5 likes a este mensaje expulso a la Charo del hilo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

Recordemos la importancia de pedir una bajita de vez en cuando, yo no he pedido ninguna en 5 años y me arrepiento muchísimo.
Alguien que haya pedido una baja por depresión?
Qué habría que hacer? Qué milongas hay que contar?


----------



## Badfinger (5 Jul 2022)

Os pongo esto para los que estamos en la galera nos motivemos a sacar a esta gente adelante. Lleva 19 (si, 19) años trabajando pero se queja de que no tiene SU PLAZA y que así no se puede planificar nada. No hay derecho remeros, que alguien haga algo por estas pobres víctimas del sistema socioeconómico.










La eterna provisionalidad de los sanitarios: “Llevo 19 años en urgencias y no ha salido ni una oposición para hacerme fija”


El real decreto ley que aprueba este martes el Gobierno prohibirá que una plaza esté durante más de tres años como temporal. Los profesionales en esta situación cobran menos que los fijos y no pueden planificar su carrera




elpais.com


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

La vida del moronegro ocioso es más interesante que la del remero.
Mientras nosotros estamos en la galera ellos se dedican a paguitear y hacer chanchullos.
De trabajar hablamos otro día, por suerte en España no es tan fácil conseguir un arma y la mayoría van en patinete.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

"Remad cabrones.
Aumentad la producción, ofreced un servicio excelente, cumplid los objetivos trimestrales de la empresa.
La dirección se ha propuesto mejorar las cifras del año pasado, pero este año habrá que hacerlo con un 25% menos de plantilla, la empresa quiere maximizar beneficios reduciendo costes innecesarios de personal.
Dicho de otra forma, uno hará el trabajo de 2 personas, y si no se cumplen los objetivos os daremos con el látig....os echaremos la bronca".


----------



## Bizarroff (5 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí si me echan me hacen un favor y ellos quedarían muy perjudicados a nivel de ego, por eso no me han echado aún.
> No les gusta nada que nadie se vaya de allí con dinero, teniendo que pagarle una indemnización.
> Y ahí está mi gran ventaja, he bajado mi rendimiento a un 40%, me importa un carajo que las tareas salgan mal y se me nota, les contesto de forma borde o pasota, si me quieren poner más tiempo del estipulado haciendo una tarea engorrosa les digo que roten porque yo no pienso seguir haciéndola....
> Los encargadillos me han amenazado con hacerme un informe y contarle mis fechorías a dirección, siempre les animo a que lo hagan.
> ...



Cuando el patito feo se convierte en cisne viene lo mejor del cuento. 

Ser un jeta, un vago, un cafre, un mesudalapollatodo y un viva la virgen en el trabajo engancha más que la heroína.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

"Remeros, hay que concienciarse y empezar a utilizar el transporte público y la bicicleta".


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

Debes sacar el Heisenberg que hay en ti.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (5 Jul 2022)

" Cotizador" español


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Remeros, hay que concienciarse y empezar a utilizar el transporte público y la bicicleta".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1112552



Y compartir lavadora con los vecinos


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (5 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Tu no puedes joder a encargados ni hijos puta porque para eso has de estar protegido por algo y precisamente quién está protegido por algo (sea rango o sea influencias) es el que puede joderte.
> 
> Es lógico. Un currito normal que no sea un enchufado, un trepa que tengan considerado, un jefecillo... No puede ser un un hijo puta porque se le cargan. Puede ser conflictivo si le tocan los huevos y entonces le pueden despedir o empezar a joderle poco a poco, pero sabe que no está arropado.
> 
> Por eso, cualquier trepa, pelota, enchufado, jefe... Aunque parezca muy simpático y bueno con nosotros es sí o sí un posible hijo puta, porque tiene esa libertad para serlo y lo hará.



Quien tiene menos que perder puede ser mas hijo de puta, todo lo demas no importa nada, es asi de simplista, quien tiene mas que perder el jefecillo enchufado o yo? depende de muchos factores, tiene familia a la que mantener? enchufes solidos? patrimonio que le respalde?

Yo soldado raso, sin hijos, ni familia a la que mantener con buen dinero ahorrado.

Quien tiene mas que perder? todo es relativo


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

Alguien ha compartido patera de air BnB en Madrid? Que se puede esperar?


----------



## Galvani (5 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Quien tiene menos que perder puede ser mas hijo de puta, todo lo demas no importa nada, es asi de simplista, quien tiene mas que perder el jefecillo enchufado o yo? depende de muchos factores, tiene familia a la que mantener? enchufes solidos? patrimonio que le respalde?
> 
> Yo soldado raso, sin hijos, ni familia a la que mantener con buen dinero ahorrado.
> 
> Quien tiene mas que perder? todo es relativo



No. No depende de eso. Depende de la persona. Si no eres así da igual que fueses rico.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz. Bla bla car, air BnB, compartir electrodomésticos ir a lavar la ropa a una lavandería ropa de vinted, bicicletas de Wallapop, novios de tinder, hay algo mejor? Ah, esto sí que es vida, compartimos hasta a las parejas, cuando llega a ti ya se l@ ha pasado por la piedra media España : ) que bien se vive, que modernos somos, me encanta jijijino cómo la gente de antes que eran unos catetos mentes cuadradas atrasados


----------



## SUMA (5 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, es que este tío se había pasado el juego, ni siquiera iba a remar a ninguna galera.
> He visto la película muchas veces y cada año valoro más el enfoque del protagonista.
> No solo por su _modus vivendi _sino por todas las situaciones que habrían hecho perder los papeles o acojonarse a la mayoría, y él las afronta con un sudapollismo, unos huevazos y un caradurismo legendario.
> He conocido muy poca gente así, muchos van de este palo pero es solo fachada, rascas un poco y están obsesionados con gilipolleces o acojonados por algo, no son sudapollistas de raza como este personaje.
> Levowski señala el camino.



Como se llama la película?


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

SUMA dijo:


> Como se llama la película?



Cómo se llama la película dice este...
Yo me cago en todo, Nota!


----------



## Murray's (5 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo se llama la película dice este...
> Yo me cago en todo, Nota!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1112988



Esa peli es muy buena, es donde john goodman hace de traficante de armas y malote y sabe que van a cargarse a su hijo por ajustes de cuentas y le da igual que lo maten porque estaba hasta los huevos del hijo, peliculón de acción


----------



## Murray's (5 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No tendrás nada y serás feliz. Bla bla car, air BnB, compartir electrodomésticos ir a lavar la ropa a una lavandería ropa de vinted, bicicletas de Wallapop, novios de tinder, hay algo mejor? Ah, esto sí que es vida, compartimos hasta a las parejas, cuando llega a ti ya se l@ ha pasado por la piedra media España : ) que bien se vive, que modernos somos, me encanta jijijino cómo la gente de antes que eran unos catetos mentes cuadradas atrasados


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)

Ahora dos mañanas de 07 a 15 y luego 5 noches de 23 a 07, me lo estoy montando bien últimamente.


----------



## Fargo (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1113228



no, que sugieres? que tu vales mas que un negro? por qué? pues yo lo k kiero k bibamos todos bienn no pienso en culpar gente k no tienen culpas eres 1 criminal psicopata la gente viven bien vibimos bien k vengan todos


----------



## Barspin (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo la verdad estoy agotada y derroida, no se si voy a pasar el proceso. Las remeritas hablan en el grupo que se casan en octubre dos de ellas, entre jijeos con tios de paga gorda, y yo nada, sola a tomar por culo



Pero que pasa no te llega el pié al pedal del turboempoderamiento? Necesitas un Mortadelo al que sangrar y que te retire de remar?

Luego los cromañones y clasistas somos nosotros, je.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no, que sugieres? que tu vales mas que un negro?



Por supuesto, soy español de padres españoles y pago mis impuestos en España.
La gente que viene de fuera siempre debería estar en último lugar, si yo fuera a Marruecos no se me ocurriría ir a pedir una paguita sin haber dado un palo al agua en ese país.
Qué nos están aportando esos morenos exactamente?
Qué esfuerzo han hecho ellos por nosotros, salvo colarse ilegalmente en el país, teniendo que gastar un dinero de mis impuestos en Salvamento marítimo y en alojamiento?
Por qué no me dan una paguita a mí primero, que tengo 10 años cotizados?
Que les den por culo a los moronegros y los follamoronegros, este país está en quiebra y los escasos recursos solo deberían utilizarse para atender a los nativos.
No es racismo, es economía básica.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por supuesto, soy español de padres españoles y pago mis impuestos en España.
> La gente que viene de fuera siempre debería estar en último lugar, si yo fuera a Marruecos no se me ocurriría ir a pedir una paguita sin haber dado un palo al agua en ese país.
> Qué nos están aportando esos morenos exactamente?
> Qué esfuerzo han hecho ellos por nosotros, salvo colarse ilegalmente en el país, teniendo que gastar un dinero de mis impuestos en Salvamento marítimo y en alojamiento?
> ...



lo peor de todo es, que los que si trabajan, que cogen lo que sea para colarse, como muchos panchis, en cuanto hacen contactos y tienen los papeles dicen o me das un trabajo bueno o que reme su puta madre., y ya se quedan aquí, ''a pagar pensiones''. Y sin embargo el plan sigue y sigue y sigue. Y ahora que hacemos para echar a todos los que ya hemos echo españoles y tienen hijos españoles?


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Pero que pasa no te llega el pié al pedal del turboempoderamiento? Necesitas un Mortadelo al que sangrar y que te retire de remar?
> 
> Luego los cromañones y clasistas somos nosotros, je.



si, lo necesito, una persona que me cuide, que me saque de paseo, que pague la mitad (o idealmente más) de nuestro piso para que yo no tenga que vivir en un piso patera con extraños, etc etc, vivir solo es MUY DURO. que me diga no te preocupes princesa yo me encargo, que me quite trabajo, que me haga el café, que me de un besito cuando llego de esa miserable galera, pues mira si lo necesito esto no es vida. Y hombre, ya puestos, si como dices me retira de remar, yo encantada, aunque esta la cosa como para fiarse...... que luego te deja por una mas joven y te quedas con una mano delante y otra detras con la cara de tonta. O te lo encuentras mordiendo almohada en tu cama. Esas remeritas tienen marido de sueldo de 3000 al mes, por eso estan tan contentas, saben que tienen la paga gorda, el sueldo nescafe, luego si se cansan excedencia y a vivir. EStan contentas y relajadas, por lo que se cuidan. Y ellos tambien estan contentos y relajados, con sus novias que se cuidan y les dan cariño. ES un win win pero un derroido no puede comprender lo que significa la empresa familiar de toda la vida. De hecho, se casan entre ellos. un porcentaje alto de remeritas que han entrado conmigo lo han hecho porque tienen ya novios con la paga gorda dentro, y si son pareja o matrimonio les dan facilidades para juntarse en la misma residencia. No veo gente mas feliz que la que lleva la vida como se ha hecho siempre. El cuento del progresismo es una estafa para malvivir y compartir absolutamente todo, y que no tengas una puta mierda, que no tengas ni dignidad. Algunos afortunados se huelen la estafa, o directamente ni se lo plantean y se escapan.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por supuesto, soy español de padres españoles y pago mis impuestos en España.
> La gente que viene de fuera siempre debería estar en último lugar, si yo fuera a Marruecos no se me ocurriría ir a pedir una paguita sin haber dado un palo al agua en ese país.
> Qué nos están aportando esos morenos exactamente?
> Qué esfuerzo han hecho ellos por nosotros, salvo colarse ilegalmente en el país, teniendo que gastar un dinero de mis impuestos en Salvamento marítimo y en alojamiento?
> ...



a ti no, que tienes muchas oportunidades, que has nacido en europa, muchos kisieran buscate la vida flojo


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo de encontrarse al fulano mordiendo almohada en la cama me ha dejado en estado de shock.
> 
> ¿Es lo que pienso o mi mente es muy perversa?



pues esta a la orden del día, quieren ''experimentarlo todo'' y claro, pasa lo que pasa. Unos van a meter la polla a antros en un agujero en la pared para k se la chupen desconocidos, otros juntarse con un monton de puercos en un cuarto oscuro, otros se tiran de todo y te pegan mierdas, otros buscan latigo y comida de perro, otros morder almohada, de todo ''YOLO'' ''hay que vivirlo todo que son dos dias¡¡''. Acaban que no saben si son hombre o mujer, y algunos ya se estan cambiando de sexo con 50 años


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Badfinger (6 Jul 2022)

Agarrando el remo otro día más


----------



## Murray's (6 Jul 2022)

Cada dia más cerca del abismo, España encaminándose a una recesiôn, ni remo vais a tener....


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cada dia más cerca del abismo, España encaminándose a una recesiôn, ni remo vais a tener....



el nivel de los españoles es tan tan tan bajo, que no es que no se den cuenta de ello, es que son incapaces de mantener una conversacion acerca de NADA. Es la idiocracia.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

creo que no tendriais que mentir, realmente teneis depresión. Otra cosa es que os vayan a dar nada, porque si lo hiciesen tendrían que dar de baja a medio país. como ya he contado en otras ocasiones, el protocolo estandar es pastillas y lo que el cuerpo aguante. No hay ni psicologo si no puedes pagarlo. España es un país muy duro para los pobres.


----------



## Badfinger (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> el nivel de los españoles es tan tan tan bajo, que no es que no se den cuenta de ello, es que son incapaces de mantener una conversacion acerca de NADA. Es la idiocracia.



Jiji pero has visto el Insta de X, y si hacemos un viajecito a … el sábado se sale de tardeo eh …


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Badfinger dijo:


> Jiji pero has visto el Insta de X, y si hacemos un viajecito a … el sábado se sale de tardeo eh …



Jejejejej el sábado al orgullo FIESTÓN acemos botellona más barato jajajaja xro yo no m lo pierdo chicos m pongo asta el culo ya tengo el tanga comprao k se enteren Ai k luchar x nuestros derechos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Jul 2022)

Menudos pesados, manginas y llorones los de este hilo joder. A ver si llegáis ya a la edad de jubilación, os eutanasian ipso facto, os echan al hoyo a pudriros y así dejáis de llorar.

Remad y callad. Tan difícil es?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Jul 2022)

Dos días que llevo en el remo tras dos semanas de vacaciones y ya me duelen los pies y me arden, me echan fuego.
Currar de pie es la pura derroición, soy un viejo pellejo remero derroido de 44 tacos.


----------



## Murray's (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> el nivel de los españoles es tan tan tan bajo, que no es que no se den cuenta de ello, es que son incapaces de mantener una conversacion acerca de NADA. Es la idiocracia.



Es andar por las calles españolas y darse cuenta del estercolero de pais que somos, hasta las ciudades del norte de marruecos están más limpiaa...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es andar por las calles españolas y darse cuenta del estercolero de pais que somos, hasta las ciudades del norte de marruecos están más limpiaa...



Mi ciudad, Zaragoza, está MUY SUCIA.
Lo único que se "cuida" más o menos, como es lógico, los lugares de más afluencia turistica.
Desde que llego el fenomeno de los cerdos extranjeros que rebuscan por las basuras y dejan todo lleno de mierda porque dejan las basuras por el suelo, esta mucho peor.... gotones de grasa por las aceras y mil guarrerias. Me extraña que no corran las ratas por las calles.
Da repugnancia y asco.


----------



## Murray's (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> creo que no tendriais que mentir, realmente teneis depresión. Otra cosa es que os vayan a dar nada, porque si lo hiciesen tendrían que dar de baja a medio país. como ya he contado en otras ocasiones, el protocolo estandar es pastillas y lo que el cuerpo aguante. No hay ni psicologo si no puedes pagarlo. *España es un país muy duro para los pobres.*




Menos para el pobre lumpen social que causa problemas ( yonkis, gitanos, moros, esquizos delincuentes, todos estos son españoles y viven sin pegar ni palo al agua.


----------



## Murray's (6 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Mi ciudad, Zaragoza, está MUY SUCIA.
> Lo único que se "cuida" más o menos, como es lógico, los lugares de más afluencia turistica.
> Desde que llego el fenomeno de los cerdos extranjeros que rebuscan por las basuras y dejan todo lleno de mierda porque dejan las basuras por el suelo, esta mucho peor.... gotones de grasa por las aceras y mil guarrerias. Me extraña que no corran las ratas por las calles.
> Da repugnancia y asco.




La estética de pais es ya de tercermundo

Las aceras son váteres de perros , todas llenas de meaos y cagadas, también hay colillas y gapos por el suelo, cosa que no ves ni en las favelas de sudamerica


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Dos días que llevo en el remo tras dos semanas de vacaciones y ya me duelen los pies y me arden, me echan fuego.
> Currar de pie es la pura derroición, soy un viejo pellejo remero derroido de 44 tacos.



Estar 8h sentado sin moverse tampoco es la bicoca


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es andar por las calles españolas y darse cuenta del estercolero de pais que somos, hasta las ciudades del norte de marruecos están más limpiaa...



Y escuchas a la gente hablar? Hasta los niños con genes guiris se vuelven sucnor aquí, lo he visto


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Estar 8h sentado sin moverse tampoco es la bicoca



Mejor 8 horas sentado que 8 horas de pie, ya te acordarás si tienes un trabajo de pie cargando peso donde solo puedes sentarte en el descanso de 20 minutos.


----------



## Barspin (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si, lo necesito, una persona que me cuide, que me saque de paseo, que pague la mitad (o idealmente más) de nuestro piso para que yo no tenga que vivir en un piso patera con extraños, etc etc, vivir solo es MUY DURO. que me diga no te preocupes princesa yo me encargo, que me quite trabajo, que me haga el café, que me de un besito cuando llego de esa miserable galera, pues mira si lo necesito esto no es vida. Y hombre, ya puestos, si como dices me retira de remar, yo encantada, aunque esta la cosa como para fiarse...... que luego te deja por una mas joven y te quedas con una mano delante y otra detras con la cara de tonta. O te lo encuentras mordiendo almohada en tu cama. Esas remeritas tienen marido de sueldo de 3000 al mes, por eso estan tan contentas, saben que tienen la paga gorda, el sueldo nescafe, luego si se cansan excedencia y a vivir. EStan contentas y relajadas, por lo que se cuidan. Y ellos tambien estan contentos y relajados, con sus novias que se cuidan y les dan cariño. ES un win win pero un derroido no puede comprender lo que significa la empresa familiar de toda la vida. De hecho, se casan entre ellos. un porcentaje alto de remeritas que han entrado conmigo lo han hecho porque tienen ya novios con la paga gorda dentro, y si son pareja o matrimonio les dan facilidades para juntarse en la misma residencia. No veo gente mas feliz que la que lleva la vida como se ha hecho siempre. El cuento del progresismo es una estafa para malvivir y compartir absolutamente todo, y que no tengas una puta mierda, que no tengas ni dignidad. Algunos afortunados se huelen la estafa, o directamente ni se lo plantean y se escapan.





pacopalotes dijo:


> si, lo necesito, una persona que me cuide, que me saque de paseo, que pague la mitad (o idealmente más) de nuestro piso para que yo no tenga que vivir en un piso patera con extraños, etc etc, vivir solo es MUY DURO. que me diga no te preocupes princesa yo me encargo, que me quite trabajo, que me haga el café, que me de un besito cuando llego de esa miserable galera, pues mira si lo necesito esto no es vida. Y hombre, ya puestos, si como dices me retira de remar, yo encantada, aunque esta la cosa como para fiarse...... que luego te deja por una mas joven y te quedas con una mano delante y otra detras con la cara de tonta. O te lo encuentras mordiendo almohada en tu cama. Esas remeritas tienen marido de sueldo de 3000 al mes, por eso estan tan contentas, saben que tienen la paga gorda, el sueldo nescafe, luego si se cansan excedencia y a vivir. EStan contentas y relajadas, por lo que se cuidan. Y ellos tambien estan contentos y relajados, con sus novias que se cuidan y les dan cariño. ES un win win pero un derroido no puede comprender lo que significa la empresa familiar de toda la vida. De hecho, se casan entre ellos. un porcentaje alto de remeritas que han entrado conmigo lo han hecho porque tienen ya novios con la paga gorda dentro, y si son pareja o matrimonio les dan facilidades para juntarse en la misma residencia. No veo gente mas feliz que la que lleva la vida como se ha hecho siempre. El cuento del progresismo es una estafa para malvivir y compartir absolutamente todo, y que no tengas una puta mierda, que no tengas ni dignidad. Algunos afortunados se huelen la estafa, o directamente ni se lo plantean y se escapan.



Para lo que lloras espero que te machaques 24/7 en el gimnasio y tengas unas tetas de infarto. No acepto menos.


----------



## CAESAR II (6 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Mi ciudad, Zaragoza, está MUY SUCIA.
> Lo único que se "cuida" más o menos, como es lógico, los lugares de más afluencia turistica.
> Desde que llego el fenomeno de los cerdos extranjeros que rebuscan por las basuras y dejan todo lleno de mierda porque dejan las basuras por el suelo, esta mucho peor.... gotones de grasa por las aceras y mil guarrerias. Me extraña que no corran las ratas por las calles.
> Da repugnancia y asco.




Zaragoza apesta.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

"Remad esclavos remeros.
Aumentad vuestra productividad, ofreced un servicio excelente a la empresa y dejaos la piel por un currusco de pan".


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

Yo me lo estoy pasando pipa últimamente, todos los días voy con el reto de hacer menos que el día anterior.
Si me echan bien, si no me echan sigo cobrando por tocarme las pelotas.
Este hilo ha cambiado mi forma de tomarme el trabajo, luego dicen que el foro no sirve para nada.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> el nivel de los españoles es tan tan tan bajo, que no es que no se den cuenta de ello, es que son incapaces de mantener una conversacion acerca de NADA.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

Y si ya tienes un trabajo y te pones a vaguear?
Y si la empresa no quiere despedirte y te sigue pagando lo mismo?
Ahí amigos, en este dilema que se plantea en las empresas que quieren ahorrarse los costes de un despido a toda costa, es donde se puede vivir de puta madre en la empresa privada palillera con jefes abusones.
Sois unos buenos chicos?
Pues ya va siendo hora de empezar a ser un chico malo, os llamarán de todo pero cobraréis lo mismo.
Vuestra respuesta siempre será la misma:
"No te gusta mi presencia o como presto mi servicio? Pues despídeme. No me despides? En ese caso hasta mañana. Puedo hacerlo mejor pero no te prometo nada". 
Y te vas a casa descojonándote, al día siguiente llegas otra vez con la sonrisita y vuelves a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mejor 8 horas sentado que 8 horas de pie, ya te acordarás si tienes un trabajo de pie cargando peso donde solo puedes sentarte en el descanso de 20 minutos.



Y azafata de vuelo sin peso o 8h sentado que elegirias?


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

En directo desde la capital de la derroicion española, conexión desde una patera


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y azafata de vuelo sin peso o 8h sentado que elegirias?



Azafata de vuelo es un curro top para mujeres, viajarás por todo el mundo (es lo que más os gusta) y ganarás un buen dinero por cotorrear con tus compañeras de vuelo sin dar un palo al agua mientras otras están limpiando escaleras.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Azafata de vuelo es un curro top para mujeres, viajarás por todo el mundo (es lo que más os gusta) y ganarás un buen dinero por cotorrear con tus compañeras de vuelo sin dar un palo al agua mientras otras están limpiando escaleras.



Doy fe que tuve una exnovia azafata.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Doy fe que tuve una exnovia azafata.



Si tuviste una novia azafata debes saber que durante la relación te puso los cuernos con un piloto.
Ellas son así, y un tipo que despega, aterriza y maneja bicharracos a 10.000 metros de altura teniendo las vidas de todos dependiendo de él mientras cobra un pastizal por ello es demasiado alfa para no follárselo.
Cuando consiguen aterrizar el avión con éxito van todas a por su rabo como abejas a la miel.


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Imbersor (6 Jul 2022)

Me sumo.....no puedo con mi alma ya y 35 años. 
Salgo cansado ddl trabajo + calor insoportable que me anula física y mentalmente, soy un puto zombi. Llego a casa y no tengo fuerza ni de sacar a mi pobre mejor amigo a la calle.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Azafata de vuelo es un curro top para mujeres, viajarás por todo el mundo (es lo que más os gusta) y ganarás un buen dinero por cotorrear con tus compañeras de vuelo sin dar un palo al agua mientras otras están limpiando escaleras.



Pero tú qué prefieres 8h paseando por el avión lidiando con los clientes o trabajo sentado calentando silla


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

En directo desde la capital de la derroicion a bordo de una patera . Dispongo de baño exclusivo, lo cual es todo un lujo teniendo en cuenta que los demás usan todos el mismo, dicho baño se encuentra en mi zulito, todo un lujo en la capital. Me he dado cuenta de la cantidad BRUTAL de panchis que hay aquí, pero es que ya hay casi más que autóctonos lo ves paseando, y son los que tienen los niños. Después ves a la gente trabajar en los comercios y te preguntas que cojones les lleva a trabajar a este nido de derroicion con lo caro que está todo, a quien le merece la pena eso y por qué lo hacen? De verdad le doy vueltas pero no encuentro ninguna explicación razonable. Los ves y se te cae el alma a los pies... Que cobran? 900? Y con eso paga un piso de 800 mínimo aquí o una patera, y se quedan ahí e incluso vienen la mayoría a eso. Se me escapa algo?


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

No me entra en la cabeza como esto no ha colapsado ya y sigue adelante. Lo veo al límite


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

No puedo dar detalles, no es ni barrio malo ni barrio rico.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Es brutal lo que he visto...... Está petadisimo. Pero por qué trabaja la gente aquí?ostia puta y tú vives en este nido infecto? Y no te has pegado un tiro? A mí eso se me va a hacer eterno, una puta condena. Cómo me echen aquí no se si voy a soportarlo


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Yo no viviría aquí ni aunque me paguen. Me tendría que salir un chollo de 40000 euros, y aún asi sería duro tener que vivir aquí pero me compensaría poder ahorrar para comprar una casa. Osea que si me echan me lo voy a tener que tragar, pero largandome de aquí tan pronto como sea posible a dónde sea


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Tú eres casapapis pero aki hay tela de extranjeros y gente cosmo que no son casapapis y trabajan por dos duros. En mi patera hay 3 trabajando y solo pueden pagar esto, que dentro de la categoría Paco no está mal, pero no deja de ser una jodida patera .


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si tuviste una novia azafata debes saber que durante la relación te puso los cuernos con un piloto.
> Ellas son así, y un tipo que despega, aterriza y maneja bicharracos a 10.000 metros de altura teniendo las vidas de todos dependiendo de él mientras cobra un pastizal por ello es demasiado alfa para no follárselo.
> Cuando consiguen aterrizar el avión con éxito van todas a por su rabo como abejas a la miel.



Tampoco me preocupó mucho la cosa, la di patada por niñata con 30 castañas 

Luego se kakuno, dejo de interesarme


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo prefiero ser piloto y follarme a todas las azafatas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114427



Ya joder pero necesito saber que es peor de un experto remero. Si 8 horas de pie o 8 horas sin moverse de la silla


----------



## Fargo (6 Jul 2022)

Hubo un tiempo que me dedicaba a postear en el Ático en hilos que abrían los foreros, fue lo que me disparó el ratio, pero me cansé de escribir siempre lo mismo, en el fondo las mujeres son más simples que el mecanismo de un botijo.
Los mensajes están ahí, me siguen llegando notificaciones de cosas que escribí hace 2 años. Dicho esto, gracias a los agradecidos.


----------



## Imbersor (6 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Me sumo.....no puedo con mi alma ya y 35 años.
> Salgo cansado ddl trabajo + calor insoportable que me anula física y mentalmente, soy un puto zombi. Llego a casa y no tengo fuerza ni de sacar a mi pobre mejor amigo a la calle.



Añado, Y encima tienes que aguantar al resto de retrasados en la carretera o en la calle, putos borregos con lavado de cerebro culpables de que todo vaya como va (y no es por oh ellos son culpables de MI desgracia, no). Por no mencionar tener que aguantar incompetentes en el trabajo y jefes. Que puto asco me da...

No tengo novia desde hace años, tiro de putas y dejar que un maduro me la chupe y me de 50 pavos por ello, no tengo ni amigos desde hace años, ya ni siquiera colegas para salir y meterme 4 rayas y 3 cubatas, ya ni eso. Vivo solitario, con mi mejor amigo perruno que ya le queda poco de vida para acompañarme, y sin futuro que me haga tener ganas de seguir u objetivos.

Lo que tengo claro es que a los 60 no llego, sobredosis de heroina o tiro en la sien cuando no aguante mas, 1500 la pipa si sabes donde y yo lo sé.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> No tengo novia desde hace años, tiro de putas y dejar que un maduro me la chupe y me de 50 pavos por ello,


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Vaya temazo esq no hay palabras joder no hay palabras para esto con la energía del fary, y con la fuerza del señor resistiré aquí, está patera y está ciudad no podrán conmigo!!!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Si pasa toma una tila cuéntanos


----------



## Barspin (7 Jul 2022)

Querido amigo, no te fustigues ni te des asco a tí mismo. Como diría un buen amigo mío, para que te salga un hijo subnormal como el 98% de niñatos de hoy día, si tenéis buenos sueldos, una de dos o adoptáis u os hincháis a viajar.

No has tirado tu vida por la borda, no te confundas. No es tu culpa.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Aunque ahora lo veas como una desgracia insuperable, eso le pasa a muchas personas, le ha pasado hasta a personas famosas y exitosas. Y al final las parejas sin hijos se unen más si sabes cuidar la relación, claro. Depende de tu mindset totalmente, pero si hay amor y habéis llegado hasta aquí es posible, se puede adoptar, se puede coger un perrito, una familia es tener una mujer, eso ya es tu familia y es un éxito teniendo en cuenta como está la cosa, mucho ánimo, eres afortunado has encontrado el amor, eso es mucho!!!! Fíjate en lo que tienes y , sobretodo, fíjate que somos una mayoría de desgraciaos que no podemos decir que tenemos eso.... Un perrito ya se que no es un bebé pero de verdad se comporta como un bebé y se le quiere mucho , al final entras a la casa y antes de ver a la gente vas a por el perrito, y te fijas en los perritos de la calle, empiezas a entenderlos y te empiezan a gustar, yo soy follaperros certified


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Jul 2022)

Pregunto en serio

Te kakunaste? Ella? Lo de esterilidad quien te lo diagnostico? Has pedido más referencias diagnósticas?


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Antes de suicidarte, coge un perrito, ya verás lo que te digo, total si no tienes nada que perder que más te da. Coge un perrito que sea bebé que son hiper necesitados y te va a mantener bastante ocupado con cosas adorables aunque se caga por todas partes pero es muy achuchable y le vas cogiendo cariño porque te considera su papá, es así y quiere que le des de comer y dormir contigo y se le sale el corazón cuando te ve. Dan mucho cariño y se siente como cuidar un bebé. Pero vamos también te puedes traer un niño de Ucrania o algo. Siempre hay opciones, pero vamos que si tu vida está bien yo no me la complicaría teniendo ya tu familia (mujer).


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Pues si, cada loco con su tema. Aquí es que ya eso lo tenemos muy superado estamos en un escalafón bastante más bajo, a mí me mueve encontrar un marido, a secas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si, cada loco con su tema. Aquí es que ya eso lo tenemos muy superado estamos en un escalafón bastante más bajo, a mí me mueve encontrar un marido, a secas



@Fargo puede ser candidato

Dicho esto, ve a todos los doctores posibles, no hay espermatozoides? Amorfos?


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @Fargo puede ser candidato
> 
> Dicho esto, ve a todos los doctores posibles, no hay espermatozoides? Amorfos?



En una novelilla que yo veo dicen que es posible que un hombre estéril tenga algún espermatozoide loco


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Jul 2022)

De qué país eres? Sabes que una célula tuya es esperma? No quiero ir más heavy de lo que puedes pensar, pero deberías investigar sobre clonación y métodos reproductivos.

Hay países que lo hacen, pero es muy loca la cosa, no voy a dar más datos. Dicho esto, pide más referencias médicas, que solución para sacar esperma de hombres, hay 

La esterilidad total en los varones es prácticamente inexistente. Buscad que encontraréis, dicho esto, no rallarse, ejercicio, mazarse, semana sin correrse y darle a la parienta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

¿El norte también? Yo viví en Leganés y en Tres Cantos y nada que ver uno con otro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tú eres casapapis pero aki hay tela de extranjeros y gente cosmo que no son casapapis y trabajan por dos duros. En mi patera hay 3 trabajando y solo pueden pagar esto, que dentro de la categoría Paco no está mal, pero no deja de ser una jodida patera .



¿Y por qué has cogido Madrí?


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y por qué has cogido Madrí?



Porque tengo que hacer aquí un tiempo por huevos al principio, menos de un mes , aunque podrían echarme aquí (lo puse lo último pero son muchas placitas en este agujero)


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Joder, el ser humano se obsesiona a pelo con lo que no puede tener es brootal. El caso es que con todas las cosas buenas que tienes te la suda todo, eso es muy irracional. Si tuvieras el niño al final también buscarias otras metas y acabarias obsesionandote cuando encontrarás el obstáculo sin importar el qué, es una forma de ver el mundo esa.... Ahora se abren otras posibilidades, adiós anticonceptivos, adiós hormonas para tu mujer o cacharritos de mierda cancerígenos, despreocupación, yo que se pirate al caribe a gosarla to pagao y coge el perrito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mejor 8 horas sentado que 8 horas de pie, ya te acordarás si tienes un trabajo de pie cargando peso donde solo puedes sentarte en el descanso de 20 minutos.



Se tiene que haber tenido ambos para poder opinar. Y ambos son jodidos. 8 horas sentado te acaba aportando problemas mucho antes que el otro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Porque tengo que hacer aquí un tiempo por huevos al principio, menos de un mes , aunque podrían echarme aquí (lo puse lo último pero son muchas placitas en este agujero)



Pues al principio puede ser jodido. Yo venía de Barna y aún así se me hizo pesado. Cuando llegué a Barna de mi pueblo y con 18 añitos eso sí fue duro.
Madrí me tiró mucho para atrás al buscar piso. Vallecas me pareció denigrante y los pisos que me enseñaron me tiraron para atrás por la gente que estaba allí. Zulos. Al final me lo busqué fuera: Leganés primero y Tres Cantos después. Pagando algo más claro. Tampoco ganaba mucho entonces no te creas, pero mejor vivir a gusto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si, lo necesito, una persona que me cuide, que me saque de paseo, que pague la mitad (o idealmente más) de nuestro piso para que yo no tenga que vivir en un piso patera con extraños, etc etc, vivir solo es MUY DURO. que me diga no te preocupes princesa yo me encargo, que me quite trabajo, que me haga el café, que me de un besito cuando llego de esa miserable galera, pues mira si lo necesito esto no es vida. Y hombre, ya puestos, si como dices me retira de remar, yo encantada, aunque esta la cosa como para fiarse...... que luego te deja por una mas joven y te quedas con una mano delante y otra detras con la cara de tonta. O te lo encuentras mordiendo almohada en tu cama. Esas remeritas tienen marido de sueldo de 3000 al mes, por eso estan tan contentas, saben que tienen la paga gorda, el sueldo nescafe, luego si se cansan excedencia y a vivir. EStan contentas y relajadas, por lo que se cuidan. Y ellos tambien estan contentos y relajados, con sus novias que se cuidan y les dan cariño. ES un win win pero un derroido no puede comprender lo que significa la empresa familiar de toda la vida. De hecho, se casan entre ellos. un porcentaje alto de remeritas que han entrado conmigo lo han hecho porque tienen ya novios con la paga gorda dentro, y si son pareja o matrimonio les dan facilidades para juntarse en la misma residencia. No veo gente mas feliz que la que lleva la vida como se ha hecho siempre. El cuento del progresismo es una estafa para malvivir y compartir absolutamente todo, y que no tengas una puta mierda, que no tengas ni dignidad. Algunos afortunados se huelen la estafa, o directamente ni se lo plantean y se escapan.



Nos ha jodío. Todos queremos alguien que nos cuide, pero con la españolita actual eso es imposible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo de encontrarse al fulano mordiendo almohada en la cama me ha dejado en estado de shock.
> 
> ¿Es lo que pienso o mi mente es muy perversa?



¿No has visto el anuncio de la damm? Nos lo están metiendo en vena. Todos los chavales jóvenes le van a dar a todo.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues al principio puede ser jodido. Yo venía de Barna y aún así se me hizo pesado. Cuando llegué a Barna de mi pueblo y con 18 añitos eso sí fue duro.
> Madrí me tiró mucho para atrás al buscar piso. Vallecas me pareció denigrante y los pisos que me enseñaron me tiraron para atrás por la gente que estaba allí. Zulos. Al final me lo busqué fuera: Leganés primero y Tres Cantos después. Pagando algo más claro. Tampoco ganaba mucho entonces no te creas, pero mejor vivir a gusto.



Si si, si ese es el plan, si es pagable fundirlo todo pero alejarse de la patera y la derrocion.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Jul 2022)

Cago en la puta, vaya tela.


Lo que te he dicho, me lo comentó un colega de curro. Lo investigo y te digo. 


Por otra parte, te estás destruyendo por fuera para que ella te deje?


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Pues anda que no hay cosas que hacer teniendo pareja leche!!!!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Jul 2022)

Muchos ánimos tio... es imposible ponerse en tú lugar, es imposible.

Pero por favor, no se te ocurra hacer locuras. Entiendo que el deseo de ser padre sea muy poderoso, pero
no debe ser únicamente el motor ni la razón de tu vida.

Hay gente que es ciega, por una tonteria de juventud queda paralítica, o que tiene peores desgracias.

Si finalmente el dagnóstico final es que no puedes tener hijos definitivamente, debes aceptarlo, retomar tú vida. 
Entiendo que tú pareja te querrá igual. Vuelve a hacer ejercicio, vida sana y tratate esa depresión y acepta que no
pasa nada porque no tengas hijos.

¿Te imaginas la felicidad que podeis dar a algún niño o niña recien nacido que por a o por b haya perdido a sus padres, o sea de una familia desestructurada o de unos adolescentes descerebrados que no usaron protección y decidieron abandonarlo o darlo en adopción? ¿Os lo imaginais? Cuando restablezcais vuestro estado psiquico normal (porque ahora estais muy nerviosos y ansiosos y decepcionados), podeis hacer muy feliz a una criatura que no haya tenido suerte y no tenga padres.

De verdad, muchos muchos muchos ánimos.


----------



## Barspin (7 Jul 2022)

Joder, baja un poco la intensidad porque no me entero; ¿vas a envenenarte por no poder ser padre?

¿Sin que tu mujer se entere? ¿Aún no lo sabe? 

Mira tio, esto es el puto internet y más si cabe en esta puta cloaca nauseabunda de foro estas historias suelen tener de cierto lo que yo de cura.

Te lo digo más que nada por la pedazo de peli mental (tirando a chunga) que te estás montando tú solo. No hagas el payaso y habla con tu mujer, si encima la dejas de lado y te has comprado un sobrecito para irte al otro barrio, aparte de mongolo profundo eres un egoísta de mierda.

Pero como el otro 50% puede que sea todo una puta mentira, te pongo un 3/10 a menos que pongas una foto con tu nick y ese sobre de sacarina atómica que te llevará con San Pedro.


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

Que qué?  

Perdona pero qué estudios tienes? De que círculo social vienes? 
Por curiosidad.


----------



## Barspin (7 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Que qué?
> 
> Perdona pero qué estudios tienes? De que círculo social vienes?
> Por curiosidad.



Huele a naftalina que te cagas.


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Huele a naftalina que te cagas.





Barspin dijo:


> Huele a naftalina que te cagas.



Pa flipar 

Yo al menos si me quiero quitar del medio no dejo a nadie tirado, ni familia porque no tengo, pero decir eso cuando tienes a tu mujer que según él es un ángel es pa flipar xd


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Jul 2022)

@swearengen Yo no soy psicologo, pero todos los manuales de psicología apuntan a que tener pensamientos o anhelos suicidas es un claro indicio de depresión. Por favor, miralo y pide ayuda.

Cualquier persona puede pasar por situaciones en las que piensa que desaparecer seria la mejor solución, pero sólo es una solución DEFINITIVA y TRÁGICA a un dolor que, convenientemente tratado, puede mitigarse, con el tiempo desaparecer y recuperar la fortaleza psiquica necesaria para afrontar la vida de otra manera.

Un abrazo muy pero que muy fuerte.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Jul 2022)

No has pensado en la adopción?


----------



## Thera (7 Jul 2022)

pero vamos a ver, donación de semen y construyes tu propia familia igual...


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

hay algo mucho mas barato, que tu mujer se embarace de un donante random, o un vientre de alquiler


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

pues mira, la gente esta mas perdida en la vida de lo que te piensas. Yo conoci un noruego que queria donar semen a lo gengis kan porque decia que nunca encontraria una mujer igualmente y que no queria morir sin tener hijos, ya frecuentaba paginas para donar semen , son como redes sociales, mujeres que buscan un donante y donantes. Hablo de genes premium de pedigrí, el tio estaba estropeado por el carrusel que se habia recorrido, pero si ves a la familia flipas


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> hay algo mucho mas barato, que tu mujer se embarace de un donante random, o un vientre de alquiler



perfumerias paco jajajajajaj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pa flipar
> 
> Yo al menos si me quiero quitar del medio no dejo a nadie tirado, ni familia porque no tengo, pero decir eso cuando tienes a tu mujer que según él es un ángel es pa flipar xd



El otro día se suicidó una tipa de 50 años con dos hijos. Eso es ser una hdlgp. No es lo mismo estar solo que dejar a dos hijos sin su madre.


----------



## amanciortera (7 Jul 2022)

bhaysamorirrrrrr


----------



## Murray's (7 Jul 2022)

Noticia: - "Nos quieren desahuciar con mis dos hijas pese a que mi pareja y yo GANAMOS 2000€ AL MES por el Ingreso Mínimo Vital y otras ayudas sociales"


Una desahuciada: «Al mes ingresamos 2.000 euros y nadie nos alquila otro piso» E. V. PITAVIGO / LA VOZ VIGO · Exclusivo suscriptores Oscar Vázquez El juzgado expulsará el lunes a la inquilina, con dos hijas, una menor, por impago tras agotar las prórrogas para las familias vulnerables 07 jul...




www.burbuja.info





@Fargo 

Y hay otros que ganan más que tú y sin currar y además follan como esa pareja

_Nadie nos alquila, no hay manera, a pesar de que mi pareja y yo sumamos 2.000 euros al mes por ayudas sociales y el Ingreso Mínimo Vital, pero eso no lo computan como ingreso. Te ayudan pero no te ayudan. Tenía 10 días para salir de aquí y no sabía a dónde ir. Este caso que nos pasa a nosotros le pasa a 50.000 más en Vigo»_


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

Hasta ahí te voy a leer, porque a tontos como tú la verdad que no les doy coba. 

Por que saltas con sarcasmo si has sido tú el que has pregonado que TU ÚNICO SUEÑO EN LA VIDA era ser padre DESDE NIÑO???  Por que ahora sueltas un "si si".

Machote, eres un DESQUICIADO, tú crees que alguien con la azotea como tú la tienes, está capacitado pata tener un hijo????  Virgen santa, demos gracias porque ese niño que querías traer al mundo no puedas, porque ya hay demasiados crios con padres tarados que terminan mal. 

Que te quieres suicidar teniendo a la mejor mujer del mundo, solo por ser estéril 

Te metia un puñetazo ahora mismo que te sacaba el higado por la oreja, atontao.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Que te quieres suicidar teniendo a la mejor mujer del mundo, solo por ser estéril =D



Yo si tuviera esta mujer lo seguiría intentando todos los días de mi vida.
Si no consigo preñarla que me quiten lo bailado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Noticia: - "Nos quieren desahuciar con mis dos hijas pese a que mi pareja y yo GANAMOS 2000€ AL MES por el Ingreso Mínimo Vital y otras ayudas sociales"
> 
> 
> Una desahuciada: «Al mes ingresamos 2.000 euros y nadie nos alquila otro piso» E. V. PITAVIGO / LA VOZ VIGO · Exclusivo suscriptores Oscar Vázquez El juzgado expulsará el lunes a la inquilina, con dos hijas, una menor, por impago tras agotar las prórrogas para las familias vulnerables 07 jul...
> ...



2000 euros por ayudas sociales y otros levantándonos a las 6 de la mañana todos los días. Que se vaya todo a la mierda ya hombre.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2000 euros por ayudas sociales y otros levantándonos a las 6 de la mañana todos los días. *Que se vaya todo a la mierda ya hombre.*


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

Sueldos de 1000 euros y la gasolina subiendo.
Recuerdo una película de Mel Gibson donde la gente se mataba por la gasolina, ahí queda eso.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Murray's (7 Jul 2022)

Up


----------



## insanekiller (7 Jul 2022)

Hola, queria presentarme y este es mi primer post, mi nombre no importa aunque si quereis pues Darius, actualmente hay mucho que decir pero para empezar diré mi situación: estoy en la privada en un sitio q pagan poco mas del smi, tampoco me pasan las barbaridades que se ven en el foro de miles de horas o esfuerzos sobrehumanos así que esa parte pues bien, tampoco me piden horas de mas y llevo como 3 años sin hacer una sola hora extra, ni para formación horario de 8 horas L a V . Si me comparo con fargo quizás este algo mejor, aunque eso no me libra de ser basura de la privada, porque es lo que se es cuando te tratan como basura, te pagan como basura y te ven como basura por ser de la privada. Ya que mi empresa esta ubicada dentro de una publica la cual parece como una casta que esta por encima nuestra y nos humilla continuamente. 

Actualmente creo que secundo los puntos mas importantes de fargo aunque le tengo que tirar un poco de las orejas por algunas cosas (es broma) pero ya lo comentare mas adelante, mi fin no es el mismo que fargo ya que no creo q tenga posibilidades de sacar la oposición, pero ya estoy desesperado, el trabajo aunque no es matador, me esta matando lentamente y me esta anulando como lo que era. Al igual que fargo quiero mi paro y mi improcedente, no soy un paguitero, es lo que me merezco y lo que me han robado (esto va para los sucnors de mierd que me digan q deje de ir, que llege tarde, o que monte una bronca, si tengo que aguantar para irme con lo que es mío AGUANTO, JODR YA al igual que donde esta fargo en mi empresa no han echado a nadie por no pagar y eso que unos se liaron a hostias pero como si nada un dia suspendido y pista, la empresa te aguanta hasta el final y les da igual que estes en una silla sin hacer nada parece un pulso de ver quien aguanta mas . Esto a la vez puede parecer una contradicción porque a la vez tengo ilusiones por hacer que no puedo, y tengo ansiedad por empezar a ser yo mismo y no esto que he creado para poder coexistir en el trabajo y tener unos ingresos para vivir. 

Ire contando mas cosas y mas puntos de vista míos pero la conclusión a la que llego es que parece que solo te puedes ir si renuncias a paro y finiquito


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Al igual que fargo quiero mi paro y mi improcedente, no soy un paguitero, es lo que me merezco y lo que me han robado (esto va para los sucnors de mierd que me digan q deje de ir, que llege tarde, o que monte una bronca, si tengo que aguantar para irme con lo que es mío AGUANTO


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

Toda la tarde llevo medio tumbado en el sofá después de llegar del curro cansado y con el calor de los cojones, sin fuerzas de hacer nada. Anulado. 

Viva el tiempo libre. 

Ahora sí, me voy con mi mejor y único amigo a pasearlo al "fresquito"


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Toda la tarde llevo medio tumbado en el sofá después de llegar del curro cansado y con el calor de los cojones, sin fuerzas de hacer nada. Anulado.
> 
> Viva el tiempo libre.



Me pasaba igual, en los últimos meses lo llevo mejor porque estoy mejorando mi sudapollismo en las horas de curro, intentando tocarme los huevos todo lo que puedo.
Parece que no, pero la mente es lo que más me tenía agotado.
Ahora sigo viendo la misma mierda pero me la suda, salgo del curro y me olvido hasta de sus caras.
Le estoy dando más caña al gym, recordar que mi curro es todo el rato de pie y aún así ùltimamente me sobran fuerzas.


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

Recomiendo a todos los remeros abrazar la filosofía del SUDAPOLLISMO en entornos laborales hostiles.
Lo mejor es que no tendréis que tomar pastillas ni beber alcohol para ir tirando razonablemente bien en lo que va saliendo un curro mejor.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Hola, queria presentarme y este es mi primer post, mi nombre no importa aunque si quereis pues Darius, actualmente hay mucho que decir pero para empezar diré mi situación: estoy en la privada en un sitio q pagan poco mas del smi, tampoco me pasan las barbaridades que se ven en el foro de miles de horas o esfuerzos sobrehumanos así que esa parte pues bien, tampoco me piden horas de mas y llevo como 3 años sin hacer una sola hora extra, ni para formación horario de 8 horas L a V . Si me comparo con fargo quizás este algo mejor, aunque eso no me libra de ser basura de la privada, porque es lo que se es cuando te tratan como basura, te pagan como basura y te ven como basura por ser de la privada. Ya que mi empresa esta ubicada dentro de una publica la cual parece como una casta que esta por encima nuestra y nos humilla continuamente.
> 
> Actualmente creo que secundo los puntos mas importantes de fargo aunque le tengo que tirar un poco de las orejas por algunas cosas (es broma) pero ya lo comentare mas adelante, mi fin no es el mismo que fargo ya que no creo q tenga posibilidades de sacar la oposición, pero ya estoy desesperado, el trabajo aunque no es matador, me esta matando lentamente y me esta anulando como lo que era. Al igual que fargo quiero mi paro y mi improcedente, no soy un paguitero, es lo que me merezco y lo que me han robado (esto va para los sucnors de mierd que me digan q deje de ir, que llege tarde, o que monte una bronca, si tengo que aguantar para irme con lo que es mío AGUANTO, JODR YA al igual que donde esta fargo en mi empresa no han echado a nadie por no pagar y eso que unos se liaron a hostias pero como si nada un dia suspendido y pista, la empresa te aguanta hasta el final y les da igual que estes en una silla sin hacer nada parece un pulso de ver quien aguanta mas . Esto a la vez puede parecer una contradicción porque a la vez tengo ilusiones por hacer que no puedo, y tengo ansiedad por empezar a ser yo mismo y no esto que he creado para poder coexistir en el trabajo y tener unos ingresos para vivir.
> 
> Ire contando mas cosas y mas puntos de vista míos pero la conclusión a la que llego es que parece que solo te puedes ir si renuncias a paro y finiquito



pues sacate las oposiciones, envidioso de lso cojones.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Toda la tarde llevo medio tumbado en el sofá después de llegar del curro cansado y con el calor de los cojones, sin fuerzas de hacer nada. Anulado.
> 
> Viva el tiempo libre.
> 
> Ahora sí, me voy con mi mejor y único amigo a pasearlo al "fresquito"



yo estoy igual que tu, solo dsfrutaba de mi perrita aunque ya ni eso pues me he tenido que ir sola


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

''los movimientos migratorios masivos seran soportados por la clase productiva de cada país, pues el dinero no crece como champi´ñones..'' A REMAR, HAY MUCHAS PAGUITAS QUE PAGAR : )


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me pasaba igual, en los últimos meses lo llevo mejor porque estoy mejorando mi sudapollismo en las horas de curro, intentando tocarme los huevos todo lo que puedo.
> Parece que no, pero la mente es lo que más me tenía agotado.
> Ahora sigo viendo la misma mierda pero me la suda, salgo del curro y me olvido hasta de sus caras.
> Le estoy dando más caña al gym, recordar que mi curro es todo el rato de pie y aún así ùltimamente me sobran fuerzas.



Eso voy a hacer si, no descanso en todo el día, no paro, y mi compañero/jefe por ahí escaqueado fumando mientras me manda a mi trabajo. 
Se acabó. 




pacopalotes dijo:


> yo estoy igual que tu, solo dsfrutaba de mi perrita aunque ya ni eso pues me he tenido que ir sola



Irte sola? Explica mas no lo pillo.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

mi empresa se va a ir al guapo p


Imbersor dijo:


> Eso voy a hacer si, no descanso en todo el día, no paro, y mi compañero/jefe por ahí escaqueado fumando mientras me manda a mi trabajo.
> Se acabó.
> 
> 
> ...



yo era casapapy, pero fui a por una placita , no es que sea la gran cosa pero peor es la privada. Y estoy en madrid pasando penurias en una patera : ) bueno, tmapoco me quiero quejar, mi habitacion es LA POLLA para lo que hay por ahí, asi que tampoco me quireo quejar porque despues dios castiga


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Jul 2022)

ojo al cartel que esta rondando por madrid en los edificios publicos, una pareja de blanquita y negro y niño mulatito y ponia AFRO FAMILY O AFRO LOVE algo asi....


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> mi empresa se va a ir al guapo p
> 
> yo era casapapy, pero fui a por una placita , no es que sea la gran cosa pero peor es la privada. Y estoy en madrid pasando penurias en una patera : ) bueno, tmapoco me quiero quejar, mi habitacion es LA POLLA para lo que hay por ahí, asi que tampoco me quireo quejar porque despues dios castiga



Entiendo
Pero que es una placita? Perdon no entiendo la jerga que manejáis en este antro


----------



## Fargo (7 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Ire contando mas cosas y mas puntos de vista míos pero la conclusión a la que llego es que *parece que solo te puedes ir si renuncias a paro y finiquito*



Un despido disciplinario no tiene indemnización pero sí tiene derecho a paro.
Un incumplimiento grave y ya lo tienes, pero lo que interesa es que sea difícil de demostrar, para luego demandar a la empresa, ir a juicio y que te den el improcedente, con una indemnización de 33 días por año trabajado.
Si solo quieres el paro sin juicios ni nada, ya sabes, a ser muy perro:
Robo, amenaza, agresión, falta de respeto a un superior o un cliente, sabotear las tareas y que se enteren, quemar papeles de la oficina, cagarte en el cajón del jefe....


----------



## Imbersor (7 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un despido disciplinario no tiene indemnización pero sí tiene derecho a paro.
> Un incumplimiento grave y ya lo tienes, pero lo que interesa es que sea difícil de demostrar, para luego demandar a la empresa, ir a juicio y que te den el improcedente, con una indemnización de 33 días por año trabajado.



Cuanto llevas en tu empresa?


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (8 Jul 2022)

el remero no puede mantener la teta del estado


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un despido disciplinario no tiene indemnización pero sí tiene derecho a paro.
> Un incumplimiento grave y ya lo tienes, pero lo que interesa es que sea difícil de demostrar, para luego demandar a la empresa, ir a juicio y que te den el improcedente, con una indemnización de 33 días por año trabajado.
> Si solo quieres el paro sin juicios ni nada, ya sabes, a ser muy perro:
> Robo, amenaza, agresión, falta de respeto a un superior o un cliente, sabotear las tareas y que se enteren, quemar papeles de la oficina, cagarte en el cajón del jefe....



En serio tenéis que llegar a ese extremo para que nos echen? Q clase de privilegio tenéis que sois intocables?, No bastaría con vaguear y faltar al trabajo?


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hablando de pollas, has probado ya alguna polla madrileña?



No la verdad que no estoy muy sola y creo que tengo coby


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En serio tenéis que llegar a ese extremo para que nos echen? Q clase de privilegio tenéis que sois intocables?, No bastaría con vaguear y faltar al trabajo?



Yo desde que me harté y cambié el chip vagueo todos los días, a veces me olvido y empiezo a trabajar rápido pero luego me acuerdo y empiezo a trabajar lento otra vez.
Y no es suficiente, los encargadillos mandan informes de mi rendimiento a la oficina y se los pasan por el forro.


----------



## Bizarroff (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## XRL (8 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando entres en un trabajo de mierda y empieces a trabajar como un mulo con horarios de sol a sol y jefes sádicos hijos de puta le darás las gracias a tu madre por haberte librado de esa mierda durante años.



este no sabe de lo que habla el pobre xd

mejor vivir de paguitas y que se mate a remar quien quiera


----------



## XRL (8 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es exactamente lo mismo para hombres y para mujeres. Hazte las pajas que quieras. Sabes que pasa? Que los tíos no van a pasar por el aro de tirarse una vieja, y las mujeres si, señal clara de que ellas están más desesperadas que ellos



hace unos años quede yo con una de 55 para follar y yo tenía 38

en la foto se veía bien pero ya estaba derroida

pues la tía estaba forrada y aún así buscaba un tio con trabajo y que luego estuviera para ella y sus menesteres

pues lo encontró,tio de 1,85 ella midiendo 165,mas joven que ella y encima el matándose por ella y tratándola como si fuera una doncella xD

el tio calvo pero era así,como un puto perro enfermo

fijaté contra lo que hay que competir,se te caen los cojones al suelo

yo lo que me he dado cuenta es que los calvos son los mas pagafantas que hay,esos matan cuando les hace caso un coño por viejo y usado que esté

xD


----------



## Imbersor (8 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo desde que me harté y cambié el chip vagueo todos los días, a veces me olvido y empiezo a trabajar rápido pero luego me acuerdo y empiezo a trabajar lento otra vez.
> Y no es suficiente, los encargadillos mandan informes de mi rendimiento a la oficina y se los pasan por el forro.



Si te despiden por bajon rendimiento o algo asi no es procedente?


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Entiendo
> Pero que es una placita? Perdon no entiendo la jerga que manejáis en este antro



Empleo público


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

pues os digo una cosa, yo creo que si es mejor empezar antes, porque pillas la carga cuando estas en tu maximo y puedes soportarlo para coger experiencia e ir medrando a mejores puestos. Nosotros , ya deberiamos estar en otra clase de puesto, en otra epoca seriamos viejos. De hecho, hay quien está cobrando 40000 en un pinta y colorea jugoso. A mi ya me viene largo todo


----------



## Murray's (8 Jul 2022)

Remero español








Funci o enchufado público










Familia de Moros en España


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Remero español
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115779
> 
> ...



doy fe los hay con apenas 30 en puestos de los de la paga gorda, ya no son charos derroidas. El nivel es altisimo por lo que las charos estan siendo desplazadas en los puestos pintacolorea jugosos por ''jovenes'' supuestamente hiperpreparados. Es el madmax laboral, como han llegado ahi en tiempo record? Bueno, solo ellos lo saben.....


----------



## Murray's (8 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> doy fe los hay con apenas 30 en puestos de los de la paga gorda, ya no son charos derroidas. El nivel es altisimo por lo que las charos estan siendo desplazadas en los puestos pintacolorea jugosos por ''jovenes'' supuestamente hiperpreparados. Es el madmax laboral, *como han llegado ahi en tiempo record? Bueno, solo ellos lo saben....*.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Si te despiden por bajon rendimiento o algo asi no es procedente?



Correcto, un despido procedente por bajo rendimiento conlleva una indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado y derecho a paro.
El tema es que un bajo rendimiento es muy difícil de demostrar, si el trabajador demanda a la empresa y van a juicio casi siempre le dan la razón al trabajador, obteniendo así el despido improcedente.
Las empresas saben esto, y por eso muchas no hacen este tipo de despido.
Prefieren mantener un empleado con bajo rendimiento que arriesgarse a una demanda y tener que pagarle 33 días por año trabajado.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Quiere usted despedirme por ser un vago o porque no le gusta mi presencia?
Pues adelante, tendrá una demanda por despido improcedente al día siguiente.
No va usted a despedirme? Pues por un oído me entra y por otro me sale sus críticas, quejas, broncas, sugerencias y amenazas.
No va usted a despedirme? Pues hasta mañana, puedo hacerlo mejor pero no le prometo nada.
Su sueño es que yo me vaya gratis, pero es que me lo paso demasiado bien tocándome la huevada, riéndome de vosotros (hijos de puta abusones) y cobrando por ello.


----------



## greg_house (8 Jul 2022)

Yo solo se que empieza a existir bajo rendimiento
En gente muy buena y currante 

¿porque? Pues porque estánhasta los cojones de ver como gente trepa asciende y progresa


----------



## amanciortera (8 Jul 2022)

sudapollismo manda, BAJACIONES MANDAN MÁS


----------



## Avulense64 (8 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Correcto, un despido procedente por bajo rendimiento conlleva una indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado y derecho a paro.
> El tema es que un bajo rendimiento es muy difícil de demostrar, si el trabajador demanda a la empresa y van a juicio casi siempre le dan la razón al trabajador, obteniendo así el despido improcedente.
> Las empresas saben esto, y por eso muchas no hacen este tipo de despido.
> Prefieren mantener un empleado con bajo rendimiento que arriesgarse a una demanda y tener que pagarle 33 días por año trabajado.



Si es por bajada de rendimiento voluntaria es despido disciplinario y no conlleva indemnización.


----------



## Imbersor (8 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Correcto, un despido procedente por bajo rendimiento conlleva una indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado y derecho a paro.
> El tema es que un bajo rendimiento es muy difícil de demostrar, si el trabajador demanda a la empresa y van a juicio casi siempre le dan la razón al trabajador, obteniendo así el despido improcedente.
> Las empresas saben esto, y por eso muchas no hacen este tipo de despido.
> Prefieren mantener un empleado con bajo rendimiento que arriesgarse a una demanda y tener que pagarle 33 días por año trabajado.



Y cómo se puede demostrar eso? Si tu compañero de trabajo o superior inmediato dice que si, que has bajado rendimiento, o que haces las cosas muy lento, o que te pierdes por ahí... No valdría como "testigo"? 

Por cierto cuantos años llevas tu en esa empresa


----------



## Imbersor (8 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si es por bajada de rendimiento voluntaria es despido disciplinario y no conlleva indemnización.



Es que es eso lo que yo tengo entendido

Luego pelea tú por demostrar que no es verdad


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si es por bajada de rendimiento voluntaria es despido disciplinario y no conlleva indemnización.



Da igual que el despido sea disciplinario o procedente, en un juicio es muy difícil de demostrar una bajada voluntaria de rendimiento.
Y las empresas lo saben. Por qué creéis que no echan a los vagos, pasan los años y ahí siguen vagueando?


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Y cómo se puede demostrar eso? Si tu compañero de trabajo o superior inmediato dice que si, que has bajado rendimiento, o que haces las cosas muy lento, o que te pierdes por ahí... No valdría como "testigo"?



No vale, es mi palabra contra la suya y los jueces no se fían un pelo de los testigos de la empresa.
Lo dicho, salvo que hayas robado algo, agredido, saboteado el material de la empresa Y LO HAYAN GRABADO, el juicio lo gana el trabajador de calle.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

No pidáis la baja voluntaria jamás, es lo que quieren los encargadillos y jefes abusones.
De ahî muchas prácticas que hacen para quemar al trabajador.
Si quieren despedirte QUE SUELTEN LA PASTA.
No soltáis la pasta? Pues mañana vuelvo a tocarme la huevada en vuestra cara, y que no se os olvide seguir pagándome hasta el último céntimo por mi gran aportación a la empresa.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Despedidme si tenéis huevos, empresaurios abusones.
En la demanda que os pongo os quito hasta las zapatillas.
No hay despido?
Pues os vais a enterar de lo que es un JETA, me esforzaré cada día por hacer menos que el día anterior, seré el maestro de la sinvergonzonería, el Messi de no dar un palo al agua, se crearán leyendas en torno al vago ese que iba a vuestra empresa a fichar y hacer la estatua.
"Fargo, ejj que la empresa tiene que conseguir unos objetivos y cumplir unos estándares..."
Me la suda tu empresa, como si se quema.
Te parece mal, jefecillo explotador?
Pues mañana vuelvo y me supero.
Ah sí, que no se os olvide seguir pagándome por ir a vaguear.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones. 
Ofreced un servicio excelente a la empresa, dejaos la piel por el cuenco de arroz que os pagan.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

BAJACIONES DE VERANO PARA MI!!!!!!!


----------



## Avulense64 (8 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Es que es eso lo que yo tengo entendido
> 
> Luego pelea tú por demostrar que no es verdad



Es que los despidos disciplinarios no conllevan indemnización ninguno de ellos, sí paro. Lo que pasa es que a veces es difícil demostrar esa bajada de rendimiento, depende del trabajo puede ser muy complicado.


----------



## Bizarroff (8 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si es por bajada de rendimiento voluntaria es despido disciplinario y no conlleva indemnización.



Es muy muy difícil de demostrar, además las empresas cuando pierden un juicio contra un trabajador eso va sumando para mal a su expediente de cara a posibles futuras visitas ante un juez, por eso prefieren llegar en este tipo de situaciones a un pacto o reconocer la improcedencia. Llevo 16 años como delegado de personal, delegado de prevención y enlace sindical y absolutamente todos los despidos por bajada de rendimiento o se han llegado a un acuerdo, o han ido a juicio/mediación y la empresa ha perdido.

Por cierto, cuando vayáis a una reunión con un jefe o vayan a hablar con vosotros SIEMPRE tener preparada la grabadora del móvil. Si no os ha dado tiempo a preparar la activación de la grabación, CON TODO VUESTRO MORRO decís que tenéis una urgencia y que vais un segundo al baño (se quedan parados ante esto) y volvéis con el móvil grabando. No hace falta su consentimiento al ser vosotros parte activa de la conversación, y en un juicio es legal y seguramente se pueda utilizar como prueba porque se ha conseguido la grabación de manera lícita y no atenta contra la otra persona.

A mi ya me conocen que grabo todo, en las reuniones del comité con dirección siempre pongo el móvil en el centro de la mesa y aviso que grabo porque las palabras se las lleva el viento... no os podéis imaginar como cuidan las palabras y el tono cuando se dirigen hacia mi persona.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Llevo 16 años como delegado de personal, delegado de prevención y enlace sindical y absolutamente todos los despidos por bajada de rendimiento o se han llegado a un acuerdo, o han ido a juicio/mediación y la empresa ha perdido.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Señores, tengo anécdotas para parar un tren...
Hace unos meses pusieron de encargadilla a una que llevaba 1 mes en la empresa, investigando un poco la tía tiene un enchufe GORDO.
Pues la han puesto de coordinadora y la tía no tiene ni idea, nos pregunta a nosotros cómo hacer su trabajo.
A veces viene chulita y se pone a dar órdenes sin sentido con malas formas, pensando que con eso va a ser más competente.
Yo le he parado los pies varias veces, le he dicho que me rote cada hora de los puestos chungos, me dijo que la coordinadora es ella y decide ella.
Le respondí que me pusiera donde quisiera pero que yo ese trabajo chungo no lo iba a hacer más de una hora habiendo personal descansado para rotar (los trepas y sus amiguitas).
Fue un momento tenso, la tía se quedó mirándome a los ojos buscando duda o betismo y no encontró nada, solo un remero quemado de la vida.
Llamó al jefazo y al poco tiempo me rotó. Ahora me rota cada hora sin rechistar, yo la saludo pero la evito cuando viene a darme conversación.


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> BAJACIONES DE VERANO PARA MI!!!!!!!



Admito que en este campo estoy muy verde.
En 5 años no he cogido la baja ni una vez, yendo a currar con fiebre y contracturas.
Espero resarcirme pronto y pillar una BAJITA.
Algún experto en la sala? 
Me consta que los lumbagos no se pueden demostrar, una compañera lleva 6 meses de baja por lumbago.
Luego sube fotos de fiesta con taconazos.


----------



## Imbersor (8 Jul 2022)

Pero vamos a ver pichita vas a decirme de que trabajas? Si no quieres decirlo dilo, pero al menos contesta


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver pichita vas a decirme de que trabajas? Si no quieres decirlo dilo, pero al menos contesta



Te contesto para decir que no quiero decirlo, "pichita".


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Si trabajas duro pero no chupas culo nadie valorará nunca tu trabajo. Eso sí, chupa culos por un tubo y rascarte los huevos, eso es un estudiante o profesional brillante en españistan


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Yo solo se que empieza a existir bajo rendimiento
> En gente muy buena y currante
> 
> ¿porque? Pues porque estánhasta los cojones de ver como gente trepa asciende y progresa



A mí me acaban de colocar un 5, en las prácticas, trabajando 100 veces más que otros que me consta que tienen un 10. Y encima no tengo mi título, porque también me rechazaron el TFM y pretendían que hiciera otro de cero. Otros, tocándose los huevos, matrícula de honor


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí me acaban de colocar un 5, en las prácticas, trabajando 100 veces más que otros que me consta que tienen un 10. Y encima no tengo mi título, porque también me rechazaron el TFM y pretendían que hiciera otro de cero. Otros, tocándose los huevos, matrícula de honor



Algo de autocrítica, Paquita?


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Me cago en la puta como machacan a la gente buena en españistan


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Algo de autocrítica, Paquita?



Pues no sé, que yo no chupo culos? Que soy borde? Que me limito a mi trabajo? Que no me dejó ningunear y usar?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues no sé, que yo no chupo culos? Que soy borde? Que me limito a mi trabajo? Que no me dejó ningunear y usar?



Y las pollas que tal las chupas?


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

No voy a dejar que esa putrida profesión me amargue más la vida, ahora, al menos cobraré


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No voy a dejar que esa putrida profesión me amargue más la vida, ahora, al menos cobraré



Paca, eres hombre? Cual es tu sexo sentido?


----------



## McNulty (8 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver pichita vas a decirme de que trabajas? Si no quieres decirlo dilo, pero al menos contesta



Creo que por lo que va contando, en el Mercadona o un sitio parecido.

Siempre que voy al Mercadona me acuerdo de ti Fargo, ahora en verano voy a comprar comida preparada y veo al mismo cincuentón derroído con cara mustia pidiendo que le maten. Me entristezco al ver su rostro de horror vacui mientras me mete con mala gana las croquetas resecas en la bolsa. Yo le intento sacar conversación pero su alma ya está en otro lugar. Comprendo perfectamente que no quieras acabar así.

El trabajo asalariado es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que por lo que va contando, en el Mercadona o un sitio parecido.
> 
> Siempre que voy al Mercadona me acuerdo de ti Fargo, ahora en verano voy a comprar comida preparada y veo al mismo cincuentón derroído con cara mustia pidiendo que le maten. Yo le intento sacar conversación pero su alma ya está en otro lugar. Te comprendo perfectamente que no quieras acabar así.
> 
> El trabajo asalariado es la muerte en vida.



Tan cerca de Mercadona, tan lejos de Dios


----------



## capuser (8 Jul 2022)

El BCE tiene que dar mas créditos a los estados para gastar en ministerios funadmentales que nos lleven al exito global... como es de idualdá


----------



## Fargo (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (8 Jul 2022)

nada, salvo ser rico, es la bicoca. En el trabajo remero al menos cobrais, yo tenia que poner el culo de gratis ''por la esperanza de trabajar algun dia'' , eso son muchas profesiones en españa.


----------



## Imbersor (8 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que por lo que va contando, en el Mercadona o un sitio parecido.
> 
> Siempre que voy al Mercadona me acuerdo de ti Fargo, ahora en verano voy a comprar comida preparada y veo al mismo cincuentón derroído con cara mustia pidiendo que le maten. Me entristezco al ver su rostro de horror vacui mientras me mete con mala gana las croquetas resecas en la bolsa. Yo le intento sacar conversación pero su alma ya está en otro lugar. Comprendo perfectamente que no quieras acabar así.
> 
> El trabajo asalariado es la muerte en vida.



Ni de flay, suena mas a vigilante de seguridad o camarero.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que por lo que va contando, en el Mercadona o un sitio parecido.
> 
> Siempre que voy al Mercadona me acuerdo de ti Fargo, ahora en verano voy a comprar comida preparada y veo al mismo cincuentón derroído con cara mustia pidiendo que le maten. Me entristezco al ver su rostro de horror vacui mientras me mete con mala gana las croquetas resecas en la bolsa. Yo le intento sacar conversación pero su alma ya está en otro lugar. Comprendo perfectamente que no quieras acabar así.
> 
> El trabajo asalariado es la muerte en vida.



McNulty, te diré que yo también siento tristeza cuando voy a Mercadona.
Me consta por amiguetes que los encargadillos presionan a los empleados por alcanzar objetivos y aquello es como una secta.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Ni de flay, suena mas a vigilante de seguridad o camarero.



Frío, muy frío.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Alguno me habrá visto por aquí y habrá pensado que soy un hombre libre, nada más lejos de la realidad.
Me hallo en la galera, turno de noche MANDA


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> nada, salvo ser rico, es la bicoca. En el trabajo remero al menos cobrais, *yo tenia que poner el culo de gratis *''por la esperanza de trabajar algun dia'' , eso son muchas profesiones en españa.



Paqui, si alguna vez tienes que poner el culo, que sea cobrando por ello.
No entiendo las tías que se follan a 30 tíos gratis, es un dinero que se podía haber ganado.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

ostia hoy hace calor en la capital de la derroicion


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Almeida yendo de discoteca con el dinero de mis impuestos.
Aquí lo vemos conversando con los porteros del local.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

Supermercados la derroición total.
Hoy me he enterado, aunque ya era vox populi, que en mi hiper la gente está de morros y muy mal con la dirección actual (desde mandos intermedios de las secciones a repositores, cajeras y vendedores): Dos directores que tenemos (siempre ha habido uno, ahora han creado un cargo más de dirección de pinta y colorea), han multiplicado los jefes, subjefes y puestos de pinta y colorea que se los quedan los amigos y famliares de toda la vida, encima los remeros de abajo nos han bajado un variable de productividad que siempre lo bajan cuando las cosas van mal, y los precios subiendo cada semana.... para pagar los fastuos de la nueva "TRANSFORMACIÓN CULTURAL" que es asi como han llamado a esta nueva politica de multiplicación de cargos y jodimiento al remero base.

No cubren correctamente, bajas y vacaciones con lo que el trabajo se acumula doblemente, aunque muchos ya vemos el percal y hacemos lo justo y como vengan diciendo chuflas:
*"Si no te gusta, me despides hijo de la gran puta".*

La tienda, por cierto hecha un puto asco.... porque hay más jefes por todos lados, que repositores y personal base. Que por cierto, como los cerdos de RRHH les niegan presupuesto para cubrir vacaciones, bajas y demás a algunos mandos intermedios no les queda más cojones que bajar al barro y colaborar con la reposición de sus tiendas JAJAJAJAJA.

Encima una Charo que tenemos como segunda directora, impertinente y pedorra que no hace más que hacernos perder el tiempo diciendo: Esto lo quiero asi o asa que queda más bonico..... PEDAZO DE BURRA.... si no hay personal ni horas de personal base para tener la tienda "al detalle" y con las cosas bonicas que tú quieres: BURRA más QUE BURRA.

Estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio, porque si estuviera en ofi vale, pero aunque haya bajado el ritmo como FARGO, aún sigue siendo la muerte en vida, paseos de aqui para allá para arreglar incidencias de caja (otra de mis funciones), agacharse, reponer, las rodillas flojas.... cago en la puta, llego a casa echo fosfatina.

Eso si, nunca lo pago con el cliente , les ayudo y oriento, que la empresa sea una hija de puta no significa que lo tenga que pagar con el cliente.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *"Si no te gusta, me despides hijo de la gran puta".*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Admito que en este campo estoy muy verde.
> En 5 años no he cogido la baja ni una vez, yendo a currar con fiebre y contracturas.
> Espero resarcirme pronto y pillar una BAJITA.
> Algún experto en la sala?
> ...



cuidado con los "estados de whatsapp", se de uno que estaba de baja por estar supuestamente con muletas, y subia vídeos conduciendo a alta velocidad su coche tuneado, lo vieron los jefes y... jojojojo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> cuidado con los "estados de whatsapp", se de uno que estaba de baja por estar supuestamente con muletas, y subia vídeos conduciendo a alta velocidad su coche tuneado, lo vieron los jefes y... jojojojo.



Aprovechando el anonimato contaré lo de esta tía....
Colombiana de 25 años, entra en la empresa por enchufe y según llega dice que el trabajo es una mierda para esclavos (aquí no le falta razón a la chavala).
A los 2 meses un día empieza a quejarse de la espalda, se va para su casa en medio del turno y se pilla la BAJITA por lumbago.
6 meses después sigue de baja, me cuentan los compañeros que sube fotos de fiesta y en la playa en su perfil, añadiendo "Feliz y contenta".
Vamos, que la colombiana está de vacaciones a cuenta de la empresa.
Se rumorea que la van a largar según vuelva, pero dependiendo del enchufe que tenga (la polla que haya chupado previamente) se puede quedar sin problema.


----------



## Cicciolino (9 Jul 2022)

Remas porque te gusta, porque no vales pa'otra cosa y para que alguien te haga casito, @Fargo, no himbentes que no cuela.

0 zanx.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1116771



eso es soberanamente mentira. aqui en todas las tiendas ves panchitos, los blanquitos nos hundimos y ya no rema ni dios. Conexion en directo desde la patera : tengo dos inquilinas mas en la patera, invitadas por las residentes de la patera, dos panchy mas


----------



## insanekiller (9 Jul 2022)

No siempre se puede escapar del remo, hay que recordar que no depende de uno y en muchos casos no hay mas opción, no voy a aceptar que alguien porque en su día apostase por x profesión o plaza es como Rain Man o el übermensch, yo que configuro maquinas (ordenadores, equipos de video, edición, pc`s antiguos) he conocido a toda esta gente en su "esplendor" la mayoría no sabría ni como grabar en un video. No os dejéis engatusar por sus pagas de 6,5 o 4 k, hay auténticos inútiles rematados, solo se respaldan en su placita, cuando algunos la consiguieron por ser amigo o familiar de, y aunque saquen el examen lo único que demuestran es que "se les queda" lo que han estudiado. 

El caso es que hay cosas que uno no puede cambiar, como por ej su trabajo, o no al menos de forma inmediata, es el punto en el que veo que mas mierda se le tira a los remeros, que es culpa suya por "elegir" ese trabajo o puesto y el único punto que no se les puede recriminar porque muchas veces es lo único que queda. Yo mismo he rechazado los trabajos mas duros que había y estuve sin trabajar hasta que no se me puso a tiro algo "aceptable". Si vale, ya lo se, es la privada y no cobro 3k y el contrato es basura. Pero dentro de todo lo que hay ahí fuera, estoy a 10min del sitio, no pago alquiler y el trabajo es muy ligero, todo lo que se hace se podría hacer en 2h pero hay que estar 8h ahí, con lo cual pues mira, no seré funci pero me da para todo lo que me apetece hacer.

Lo que quiero decir es que el juego esta amañado, que las cartas ya venían marcadas puta, que uno no puede de la noche a la mañana ir y decir voy a ser funci, o técnico en prevención sabes puta.

Así que por ejemplo algo que puede hacer uno para caer menos en el remo es por ej: no drogarse, he visto a 800 y700 euristas dejarse 300 o mas al mes en tabaco, he visto como se gastaban 80 o 100 en pagafantear por la noche, yo al no hacer eso es una losa que no tengo y que no necesito remar para llegar a esa meta de dinero. Otra cosa que se puede hacer es es ser autosuficiente y individualista, yo por ej no tengo dramas que la mayoria de remeros buscaron ellos mismos y ahora están pagando y lo que les queda por pagar, por meterse en jardines que no debían, yo eso lo tengo arreglado y todas estas cosas son las que te pueden ayudar porque si no fuera así estaría buscando dinero continuamente, y fuentes de ingresos y trabajos mejores, para pagar todo de lo que el es esclavo, si te esclavizas menos el remo es ligero y uno tiene mas opciones incluso llegar y poder estar sin remar a temporadas


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Remas porque te gusta, porque no vales pa'otra cosa y para que alguien te haga casito, @Fargo, no himbentes que no cuela.



No podría estar más equivocado, yo remo únicamente por dinero, para ahorrar un montante y desertar del remo a la PLACITA o la PAGUITA.
Ingrese en mi cuenta la cantidad total que me he propuesto ahorrar y llamo a mi jefe HOY, me largo con lo puesto feliz como una perdiz.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

He hablado con un amigo que es funci desde hace poco que, sabe que me conoce que tengo algo de coco y buena memoria que haga el favor de invertir mi cabecita desaprovechada en intentar hacer una opo.

Placita manda!!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No podía estar más equivocado, yo remo únicamente por dinero, para ahorrar un montante y desertar del remo a la PLACITA o la PAGUITA.
> Ingrese en mi cuenta la cantidad total que me he propuesto ahorrar y llamo a mi jefe HOY, me largo con lo puesto feliz como una perdiz.



Ya te vas?? Yo como muy tarde Octubre. Aunque estoy pensando en dimitir en Julio y asi descansar un poco... que Agosto dara gusto la ciudad, no habrá ni diós....


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ya te vas?? Yo como muy tarde Octubre.



Si @Cicciolino me ingresa en mi cuenta la cantidad que me falta por ahorrar para mi plan de huída LLAMO AL JEFE Y ME LARGO.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si @Cicciolino me ingresa en mi cuenta la cantidad que me falta por ahorrar para mi plan de huída LLAMO AL JEFE Y ME LARGO.



Ah Ok.... lei rapido, pensaba que decias que ya acabaste tu plan de ahorro.


A mi hoy me toca una operativa de finde de semana que me deja la espalda jodida, puta vida.... una operativa por la cual discuti con un jefe hace dos semanas... y me dijo: "Eh eh!! Eso que me has dicho no me ha gustado nada eh eh!!"  (le insinue que iria al médico a buscar baja).


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si @Cicciolino me ingresa en mi cuenta la cantidad que me falta por ahorrar para mi plan de huída LLAMO AL JEFE Y ME LARGO.



Ah Ok.... lei rapido, pensaba que decias que ya acabaste tu plan de ahorro.


A mi hoy me toca una operativa de finde de semana que me deja la espalda jodida, puta vida.... una operativa por la cual discuti con un jefe hace dos semanas... y me dijo: "Eh eh!! Eso que me has dicho no me ha gustado nada eh eh!!"  (le insinue que iria al médico a buscar baja).


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

A muchos solo nos espera ESTO, se ha perdido el incentivo de remar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A muchos solo nos espera ESTO, se ha perdido el incentivo del remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117053



No... amazon prime que es más barato.



Aunque últimamente le doy a PLUTO TV, que es gratís. Lonchafinismo y vida espartana manda... para estirar el colchón todo lo posible de cara a dejar de remar por una temporada.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Aunque últimamente le doy a PLUTO TV, que es gratís. Lonchafinismo y vida espartana manda... para estirar el colchón todo lo posible de cara a dejar de remar por una temporada.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Jul 2022)

Me voy a remar, llegar a las 22:45 echo una mierda manda


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Me voy a remar, llegar a las 22:45 echo una mierda manda



Ten ánimo y no decaigas, piensa en el dinero.


----------



## Murray's (9 Jul 2022)

Añadir que muchísima gente traga y come mierda en los trabajos porque si pierdes ese trabajo es muy dificil conseguir otro empleo. El mercado laboral en España no es que sea basura, es que está muerto directamente.


Por eso gente como @Fargo vive en una encrucijada no les resulta fácil tomar una decisión que posiblemente salga mal y por eso no sueltan el remo, saben que la cosa no es fácil, sin enchufitos, don de gentes, posicionamiento y contactos

En definitiva , si te vas o pierdes el empleo, ponerse a buscar otro es una mierda,


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Añadir que muchísima gente traga y come mierda en los trabajos porque si pierdes ese trabajo es muy dificil conseguir otro empleo.



Doy fe, todos mis compañeros hablan de esto cuando les pregunto.
Saben que el curro es una mierda para esclavos pero aún así llevan años y siguen en él.
Muchos sondean el mercado buscando otros trabajos pero les ofrecen peores condiciones o directamente ni les dan la oportunidad.
Sinceramente, pienso que estas noticias que vemos en la tele últimamente de que faltan trabajadores es MENTIRA.
Otra trola más de tantas que nos intentan colar todos los días.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

"Remad cabrones.
Esforzaos más, ofreced un servicio excelente a la empresa.
No queremos contratar más trabajadores para no incrementar los gastos de personal.
Tampoco voy a subir los sueldos aunque la carga de trabajo haya aumentado.
Tenéis que entenderme, acabo de comprarme otro casoplón en la playa y no se paga solo.
Que un trabajador haga el trabajo de 3, y sin quejarse.
Más rápido esclavo, lo estás haciendo muy lento y mal, esfuérzate más por el cuenco de arroz que te pago, el mínimo por Convenio".


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Murray's (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Remad cabrones.
> Esforzaos más, ofreced un servicio excelente a la empresa.
> No queremos contratar más trabajadores para no incrementar los gastos de personal.
> Tampoco voy a subir los sueldos aunque la carga de trabajo haya aumentado.
> ...




Los jefes hay que tratarlos bien


----------



## Murray's (9 Jul 2022)

La sociedad anda desesperada ofreciendo remos..


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Señores, os presento a un forero sencillo pero con las ideas claras, él solo quería darse la buena vida, pero por circunstancias de la vida ahora mismo se halla preso en un trabajo de mierda.
@TomásPlatz, bienvenido al hilo.
Cuéntanos tu día a día en ese curro de mierda.


----------



## Murray's (9 Jul 2022)

Cuenta cuenta @TomásPlatz 

De que curras?
Por qué curras en un mierda Job?
Qué te motiva?


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, os presento a un forero sencillo pero con las ideas claras, él solo quería darse la buena vida, pero por circunstancias de la vida ahora mismo se halla preso en un trabajo de mierda.
> @TomásPlatz, bienvenido al hilo.
> Cuéntanos tu día a día en ese curro de mierda.




El agotamiento del remero, que gran titulo. 

Pues si amigo Fargo, estoy agotado. 

Agotado de vivir en un pais de mierda, agotado de ser engañado por el sistema una y otra vez.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cuenta cuenta @TomásPlatz
> 
> De que curras?
> Por qué curras en un mierda Job?
> Qué te motiva?



Eso es lo de menos Murrays, el trabajo es duro fisicamente pero tiene sus ventajas, no soy gilipollas tampoco. 

Pero igualmente no quiero estar toda la vida partiendome la espalda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es soberanamente mentira. aqui en todas las tiendas ves panchitos, los blanquitos nos hundimos y ya no rema ni dios. Conexion en directo desde la patera : tengo dos inquilinas mas en la patera, invitadas por las residentes de la patera, dos panchy mas



Si no has compartido piso antes me parece que vas a flipar.


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Doy fe, todos mis compañeros hablan de esto cuando les pregunto.
> Saben que el curro es una mierda para esclavos pero aún así llevan años y siguen en él.
> Muchos sondean el mercado buscando otros trabajos pero les ofrecen peores condiciones o directamente ni les dan la oportunidad.
> Sinceramente, pienso que estas noticias que vemos en la tele últimamente de que faltan trabajadores es MENTIRA.
> Otra trola más de tantas que nos intentan colar todos los días.



Deberías pasarte por LINKEDIN, la cantidad de subnormales que hablan de pruebas de superación, que si la formación, el I+D+i, unido al cambio climático y los derechos LGTBI ¡Ah! Se me olvidaba, feminismo a tope


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Pues si amigo Fargo, estoy agotado.
> 
> Agotado de vivir en un pais de mierda, agotado de ser engañado por el sistema una y otra vez.



El problema es que no te están engañando, los que nos hemos dado cuenta de las verdades del barquero tenemos que hacer un doble esfuerzo todos los días.
Los que viven en los mundos de Yupi no se plantean nada, se pasan el día trabajando porque "ejj que hay que trabajar", gastando y volviendo a trabajar.
Así hasta los 67, cualquier otra alternativa les parece una locura.


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Electricistas, fontaneros, mecánicos, carpinteros, mantenimiento, soldadores, técnicos frío-calor, chapistas, automoción, torneros-fresadores... tienes el trabajo que te de la gana y puedes hacer todas las horas extra que te aguante el cuerpo.



No me motivan nada esos trabajos ensuciándome las manos en casa de otros siendo su sirviente porque me están pagando.
Para eso me quedo donde estoy ensuciándome las manos con aire acondicionado y sin tener que estar yendo a casa de nadie, puedo vaguear agusto y no me van a echar por hacer mal mi trabajo.
Aunque hubiera trabajo de eso y esté bien pagado son trabajos perros, y yo ya vengo de un trabajo perro trabajando todo el día con las manos.
Solo me motiva el salto a un trabajo donde esté sentado moviendo papeles sin presión o trabajar desde casa (es el futuro segùn dicen todos los expertos).
En resumen, este caballo ya está cansado de deslomarse.
*Paguita de vagabundo, placita o un trabajo sentado, no me pidan más.*


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Durísimo meme, no le falta razón.


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es soberanamente mentira. aqui en todas las tiendas ves panchitos, los blanquitos nos hundimos y ya no rema ni dios. Conexion en directo desde la patera : tengo dos inquilinas mas en la patera, invitadas por las residentes de la patera, dos panchy mas



ostia que vives en un piso patera compartido?

cuenta historias de los panchis


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> ostia que vives en un piso patera compartido?
> 
> cuenta historias de los panchis



jjajjaja pues no se en verdad despues de sacarme 1000 pavos mi cuarto esta bien, aunque me estafo con el aire acondicionado, me quede una mas cara porque supuestamente tenia aire y cuando llegue me encontre que era mentira, aunque tengo baño propio. Aun asi, coincidiras conmigo en que es una puta ESTAFA, por 15 días el air pipí. Y en una PATERA. Y ahora a esperar aver donde me echan si podre permitirme vivir sola y sera otra patera infernal hasta sabe dios cuando


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jul 2022)

A eslomarse, las pensionazas no van a pagarse solas






A seguir remando chavales. Los jubilados tienen más renta neta que los trabajadores


https://www.elmundo.es/economia/macroeconomia/2022/07/08/62c706b1fdddff599a8b4596.html La encuesta de Condiciones de Vida muestra que los mayores de 65 años registraron un incremento incluso durante la pandemia del coronavirus




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

los apartamentos en madrid para estas fechas, no se si por el orgullo, a 1500 pavos en esta zona. De locos. Ojo, 1500 por 15 dias, ni siquiera el mes. el mes sera a 3000. yo lo que no entiendo es como aun hay gente trabajando aqui. Son todos panchis, sabes pq? pq se ayudan entre si y entre ellos se alquilan mas barato. En la patera q estuve el año pasado, esa ciudad los precios medios de una habitacion son 250/300 lo mas barato, y habia pisos que ponia solo latinos/as a 150, y mejores pisos....


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> jjajjaja pues no se en verdad despues de sacarme 1000 pavos mi cuarto esta bien, aunque me estafo con el aire acondicionado, me quede una mas cara porque supuestamente tenia aire y cuando llegue me encontre que era mentira, aunque tengo baño propio. Aun asi, coincidiras conmigo en que es una puta ESTAFA, por 15 días el air pipí. Y en una PATERA. Y ahora a esperar aver donde me echan si podre permitirme vivir sola y sera otra patera infernal hasta sabe dios cuando



que pagas 1000 euros y te dijeron que habia aire y no tiene? y no le has pagado menos?

si es asi mereces todo lo que te pase


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> que pagas 1000 euros y te dijeron que habia aire y no tiene? y no le has pagado menos?
> 
> si es asi mereces todo lo que te pase



tio y que cojones querias que hiciera? si en estas fechas me meti por casualidad y ya estaba la noche a partir de 100 euros y hasta 500, como si fuera un hotel de lujo la puta patera. Donde me meto yo? los hay durmiendo en las capsulas esas....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La sociedad anda desesperada ofreciendo remos..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117379



de 6:30 a 23:00 son 16h30m trabajando, eso o no sabe expresarse y quiso decir de 18:30 a 23:00

una mierda de sueldo en cualquier caso.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> de 6:30 a 23:00 son 16h30m trabajando, eso o no sabe expresarse y quiso decir de 18:30 a 23:00
> 
> una mierda de sueldo en cualquier caso.



claro de la tarde se entiende


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tio y que cojones querias que hiciera? si en estas fechas me meti por casualidad y ya estaba la noche a partir de 100 euros y hasta 500, como si fuera un hotel de lujo la puta patera. Donde me meto yo? los hay durmiendo en las capsulas esas....



No sé Francisca! rela is only game, relaaaaaaa
Y es de airbnb dices? eso no es mas caro que buscar una habitacion de particular? o está tan masificado esa mierda de ciudad que ni hay?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> No sé Francisca! rela is only game, relaaaaaaa
> Y es de airbnb dices? eso no es mas caro que buscar una habitacion de particular? o está tan masificado esa mierda de ciudad que ni hay?



que va, para 15 dias no te alquila nadie, piden varios meses de fianza y contrato, y compromiso de un año


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

a las buenas pateras!!! que hay que conocer gente señores, vivir solo pa k¿ jajajjajajajjajaa viviras en una patera y seras feliz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que no te están engañando, los que nos hemos dado cuenta de las verdades del barquero tenemos que hacer un doble esfuerzo todos los días.
> Los que viven en los mundos de Yupi no se plantean nada, se pasan el día trabajando porque "ejj que hay que trabajar", gastando y volviendo a trabajar.
> Así hasta los 67, cualquier otra alternativa les parece una locura.



Sí se lo plantean, pero no es tan fácil salir de la rueda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jul 2022)

Broooooooooootal:






*Tema mítico* : - ¿Cómo lidiar con compañeros que trabajan como si fueran a heredar la empresa?


Tengo un compañero que mete horas extras gratis todos los días solo porque sí, es un rojeras pero a la vez es muy sumiso, cuando te quejas dice, -"bueno, prefiero no pensar", etc... ¿Como hay que lidiar con estos sujetos? Está claro que no puedes competir con ellos fácilmente dado su gran nivel...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que va, para 15 dias no te alquila nadie, piden varios meses de fianza y contrato, y compromiso de un año



Y por 15 días, ¿no hubiera sido mejor buscar un hostal barato o un albergue?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Mi situación hace tiempo ya.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

a las buenas pateras eñores!!! a las buenas paterassss


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y por 15 días, ¿no hubiera sido mejor buscar un hostal barato o un albergue?



pero entonces tengo que comer en la calle todos los dias, las gallinas que entran por las que salen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a las buenas pateras!!! que hay que conocer gente señores, vivir solo pa k¿ jajajjajajajjajaa viviras en una patera y seras feliz



¿Cuántos días llevas?

Pásate 10 años como me pasé yo compartiendo con más de 30 personas.


----------



## amanciortera (9 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Faltan trabajadores si, pero con matices. Hay gremios que no es que falten profesionales, es que la situación es tan desesperada por la falta de personal cualificado que te ponen hasta peones de ayudantes para intentar sacar el trabajo adelante. A mi me han puesto un chico solo para que haga en todo lo que le pida, irme a buscar algo, ayudarme, recoger, ir a por el material, tareas básicas de mi trabajo, incluso hacerme de chófer.
> 
> Electricistas, fontaneros, mecánicos, carpinteros, mantenimiento, soldadores, técnicos frío-calor, chapistas, automoción, torneros-fresadores... tienes el trabajo que te de la gana y puedes hacer todas las horas extra que te aguante el cuerpo.



eso es lo que hace falta y la gente sigue yendo a la universidad a hacer el canelo con su vida


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero entonces tengo que comer en la calle todos los dias, las gallinas que entran por las que salen



Pero son 15 días, y en el hostal al final tienes tu espacio. Te llevas algo para comer y te lo haces allí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> eso es lo que hace falta y la gente sigue yendo a la universidad a hacer el canelo con su vida



Al menos durante la juventud, todo el mundo debería aprender algún oficio.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuántos días llevas?
> 
> Pásate 10 años como me pasé yo compartiendo con más de 30 personas.



ufff ostia puta demasiao, yo llevo dos dias, a gusto, es una patera pero cada uno va a lo suyo. Estaban las literas en habitaciones de 15 a 500 los 15 dias... una puta litera, que hasta los mendigos se lo dan gratis el albergue, os habeis pasao de la ralla......


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> jjajjaja pues no se en verdad despues de sacarme 1000 pavos mi cuarto esta bien, aunque me estafo con el aire acondicionado, me quede una mas cara porque supuestamente tenia aire y cuando llegue me encontre que era mentira, aunque tengo baño propio. Aun asi, coincidiras conmigo en que es una puta ESTAFA, por 15 días el air pipí. Y en una PATERA. Y ahora a esperar aver donde me echan si podre permitirme vivir sola y sera otra patera infernal hasta sabe dios cuando



¿1000 pavos? En serio, tendrías que haber mirado lo del hostal.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿1000 pavos? En serio, tendrías que haber mirado lo del hostal.



no me convenia el hostal, , 15 dias yendome a la calle a comer y hasta para tomarme un triste cafe, que minimo que tener unos servicios basicos, que yo no vengo para estar de restaurante todos los dias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ufff ostia puta demasiao, yo llevo dos dias, a gusto, es una patera pero cada uno va a lo suyo. Estaban las literas en habitaciones de 15 a 500 los 15 dias... una puta litera, que hasta los mendigos se lo dan gratis el albergue, os habeis pasao de la ralla......



Coño, pero 15 días, 1000 leuros. Las fechas son malas pero estoy seguro que hasta un hotel de 1 estrella cuesta menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no me convenia el hostal, , 15 dias yendome a la calle a comer y hasta para tomarme un triste cafe, que minimo que tener unos servicios basicos, que yo no vengo para estar de restaurante todos los dias



Compras cualquier cosa en un super y la metes en la mininevera.


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que va, para 15 dias no te alquila nadie, piden varios meses de fianza y contrato, y compromiso de un año



ah que solo estas 15 dias? y para que?
no me entero
dime que coño haces en esa pozilga


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuántos días llevas?
> 
> Pásate 10 años como me pasé yo compartiendo con más de 30 personas.



contexto? como cuando donde por que?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> contexto? como cuando donde por que?



Desde los 18 que empecé la uni hasta los 27 que por fin pude pagarme un piso para mí.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> ah que solo estas 15 dias? y para que?
> no me entero
> dime que coño haces en esa pozilga



ufffff obligada haciendo un curso para placita


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

y lo que mas me jode de todo, es que hace tanto calor, que aunque uno este dispuesto a dejarse los cuartos no puede ver nada. El retiro cerrado a las 2 y todos los lugares de interes cerrados a las 6. O te vas de copas por la noche o nada, eso es lo q hay en madrid, demacre


----------



## Fargo (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y lo que mas me jode de todo, es que hace tanto calor, que aunque uno este dispuesto a dejarse los cuartos no puede ver nada. El retiro cerrado a las 2 y todos los lugares de interes cerrados a las 6. O te vas de copas por la noche o nada, eso es lo q hay en madrid, demacre


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ufffff obligada haciendo un curso para placita



Coño pero si son 15 días disfrutalo al máximo cojones, tan amargada estas? 
Pensaba que estarias alli viviendo y estudiando o currando en el Aldi. 
Pero 15 dias en la pozilga madrileña y piso patera....muchas historias podrian salir.


----------



## SPQR (9 Jul 2022)

Rema y calla, machirulo, que hay que pagar el Estado del bienestar...


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9158680



Y aqui os quejáis, si ejke no tenéis vergüenza


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Coño pero si son 15 días disfrutalo al máximo cojones, tan amargada estas?
> Pensaba que estarias alli viviendo y estudiando o currando en el Aldi.
> Pero 15 dias en la pozilga madrileña y piso patera....muchas historias podrian salir.



pues que va si estoy mas sola que la mierda joder. Me he perdido el concierto de la pantoja, que yo no queria ir a lo del mariconeo pero era la pantoja tio, la pantoja, y me lo he perdido


----------



## Imbersor (9 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues que va si estoy mas sola que la mierda joder. Me he perdido el concierto de la pantoja, que yo no queria ir a lo del mariconeo pero era la pantoja tio, la pantoja, y me lo he perdido



La pantoja está viva?


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> La pantoja está viva?



vaya que si es el ultimo mito del paquismo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Os voy a preñar el alma desde la galera, esto es lo que os estáis perdiendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109212
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109213
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109214



No se yo, que está sea tu novia es como tener un Ferrari aparcado en la Cañada Real, no estás tranquilo ni un momento.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9158680
> 
> 
> Y aqui os quejáis, si ejke no tenéis vergüenza



Mi remo, que es también del ramo de la distribución, no tenemos esas condiciones ni esas putadas aunque intentaron poner algunas parecidas y el cómite de empresa les paro.

Pero coincido... el ramo de la distribución es una BASURA. Todo son puestos de pinta y colorea para amigos, amigotes y familiares... si no tienes padrino que te "apadrine" para hacer una especie de oposición interna que hay para jefecillo, date por muerto... te quedas de cajera, reponedor o vendedor para los restos.
Yo he bajado el ritmo... y lo seguiré bajando, estoy de un sudapollismo flipante, y deslenguado.... el día menos pensado vendrá la directora de la tienda que es una charo impertinente y estúpida y la mandaré a la mierda.

Mira... igual me gano el disciplinario y me voy con paro...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Jul 2022)

Solo hay que chupar la polla a Pablo Iglesias, o más sencillo aún, hacerte amiga de la que chupo la polla a Pablo Iglesias y que te enchufe sin tragar lefa y sin haber cotizado nada, eso si es un hard trick.

Pringado.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Coño pero si son 15 días disfrutalo al máximo cojones, tan amargada estas?
> Pensaba que estarias alli viviendo y estudiando o currando en el Aldi.
> Pero 15 dias en la pozilga madrileña y piso patera....muchas historias podrian salir.



ojo que no tengo ni puta idea de donde me tendre que ir y me avisaran dos dias antes de tener que presesntarme alli. Y podria ser esta pocilga perfectamente, pues no la quiere nadie, y yo no tengo preferencia


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Jul 2022)

¿Pero es legal que te hagan eso? ¿No podias haber puesto cualquier excusa? ¿O simplemente no cogerles el teléfono?


Desconozco tus circunstancias, pero no deberias dejarte hacer eso. Las vacaciones son sagradas, si la galera no sabe organizarse en las sustituciones vacacionales *ES SU PUTO PROBLEMA.*


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Jul 2022)

Me imagino... cada uno tiene sus circunstancias. Mientrás esos días te los devuelvan y si vas 3 días, pues 3 días que vuelves más tarde...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo la verdad estoy agotada y derroida, no se si voy a pasar el proceso. Las remeritas hablan en el grupo que se casan en octubre dos de ellas, entre jijeos con tios de paga gorda, y yo nada, sola a tomar por culo



Serás gorda y fea, o todo eso y además loca polifollada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Jul 2022)

Animo este hilo depresivo, con música bakala de mi epoca, aquí tengo a mi hijo de dos años recién cumplidos bailando esta mierda jajaja.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Piensa que nunca habías estado tan cerca de la PLACITA.
Tus rivales también tienen esas dudas, precisamente ahora es cuando tienes que apretar el acelerador y dejar atrás a esos cabrones.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Yo ya escapé de la galera, turno de noche MANDA


----------



## Galvani (10 Jul 2022)

Te digo por experiencia. Tragar es lo peor que hay. Poco a poco te van jodiendo y acabarás muy mal. Y tendran excusas para acusarte de conflictivo etc. Cuando empieces a quejarte. Vas a irte de allí así que no tragues.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Te digo por experiencia. Tragar es lo peor que hay. Poco a poco te van jodiendo y acabarás muy mal. Y tendran excusas para acusarte de conflictivo etc. Cuando empieces a quejarte. Vas a irte de allí así que no tragues.



Yo me estoy haciendo fuerte, hasta empiezo a disfrutar un poco de ser un perro.
SUDAPOLLISMO y VAGUISMO en el lugar de trabajo manda.
Qué es lo peor que podría pasar, que me echen?
Pues ALEGRADME EL DÍA, hijos de puta.
No me queréis despedir por si os demando y os quito hasta las zapatillas en el juicio?
Pues mañana vuelvo para tocarme las pelotas en vuestra cara mientras me pagáis por ello, así son las cosas y así os las he contado.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

No pienso irme GRATIS, a ver si lo vais pillando empresaurios explotadores.
Aspiro ser muy perro, voy a ser el Messi de no dar un palo al agua, el virtuoso que va a vuestro antro a hacer la estatua hasta que me echéis.
ENSÉÑAME LA PASTA o tendréis Fargo para rato.


----------



## Murray's (10 Jul 2022)

Remar remar y remar para seguir siendo pobre y enloquecer

Michael Douglas nos lo explicaba bien, en un dia de fúria, un hombre que come atascos a diario con una temperatura exterior de 30 o 40° como en España, gentuza por TODOS lados, madrugones, estrés de la familia, comida basura, remar para todo eso?? Que vida es esa?


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones.
> Yo ya escapé de la galera, turno de noche MANDA



puto pauperrimo


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No pienso irme GRATIS, a ver si lo vais pillando empresaurios explotadores hijos de puta.
> Quiero ser muy perro, voy a ser el Messi de no dar un palo al agua hasta que me echéis.
> ENSÉÑAME LA PASTA o tendréis Fargo para rato.



despido procedente por disminución inexcusable del rendimiento en el trabajo

ve preparando abogado y rodilleras pa tu nuevo curro


----------



## Galvani (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No pienso irme GRATIS, a ver si lo vais pillando empresaurios explotadores hijos de puta.
> Quiero ser muy perro, voy a ser el Messi de no dar un palo al agua hasta que me echéis.
> ENSÉÑAME LA PASTA o tendréis Fargo para rato.



Prepárate. Pueden ser MUY cabrones. Y te lo digo, no he visto a nadie que se haya ido con una pasta. El más combativo que conocí (afiliado a un sindicato no apesebrado y muy activo en el sindicato) casi va a la cárcel. Y era una micropyme. 

Me dijo que al final le despidieron pero me da que después de todo, el juez dictaminó un despido disciplinario. A otro le despidieron pero porque esa empresa iba mal y despidieron a mucha gente. Pero eso sí, dejando dinero a deber y pagado en plazos. Las empresas para soltar dinero ufff.

Como empiecen a joderte como saben ya puedes empezar de abogados y de bajas (si te las dan) y te gastaras pasta y salud. No se cuánto llevas ahí pero cuanto más lleves más jodido. Yo que tú intentaría pillar lo que puedas grabado, cuanto más jodido mejor y lo que dices, por escrito lo que no sea de tu función etc. Pero si eres vago te pueden despedir disciplinariamente por ello y tendrás que ir a juicio por ello. Te puede salir bien o no, y si es nulo tendras que volver.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> despido procedente por disminución inexcusable del rendimiento en el trabajo
> 
> ve preparando abogado y rodilleras pa tu nuevo curro



Mi empresa no hace despidos por bajo rendimiento, saben que es un juicio perdido de antemano.
Tienen varios aguilillas en la dirección, tipos acostumbrados a bregar en todo tipo de pleitos.
Los corruptos se saben las leyes al dedillo, y por eso no me han echado todavía.
Mi plan es desquiciarles para que me paguen, y el suyo es desquiciarme para que me vaya gratis.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones, dejaos la piel por vuestra empresa.
Yo voy a tocarme los cojones pero bien, antes era un empleado muy competente pero me harté.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y lo que mas me jode de todo, es que hace tanto calor, que aunque uno este dispuesto a dejarse los cuartos no puede ver nada. El retiro cerrado a las 2 y todos los lugares de interes cerrados a las 6. O te vas de copas por la noche o nada, eso es lo q hay en madrid, demacre



Vete al cine o al teatro. Será por oferta. O a dar vueltas, por Madrí y afueras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No se yo, que está sea tu novia es como tener un Ferrari aparcado en la Cañada Real, no estás tranquilo ni un momento.



Y lo que gasta el Ferrari.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo remando:


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y lo que mas me jode de todo, es que hace tanto calor, que aunque uno este dispuesto a dejarse los cuartos no puede ver nada. El retiro cerrado a las 2 y todos los lugares de interes cerrados a las 6. *O te vas de copas por la noche o nada, eso es lo q hay en madrid, demacre*


----------



## Ebonycontractor (10 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Se acabó, tengo vacaciones y voy a ir preparando el terreno para mi salida de la galera.
> 
> No puedo más, hoy haciendo una operativa ha venido uno de los responsables a tocarme los cojones y hemos
> acabado discutiendo. En parte he explotado yo porque estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio.
> ...



Yo sueño en dejar la galera mandando un burofax a la empresa al dia siguiente de empezar las vacaciones de verano asi dejas los 15 dias de preaviso y no tienes que ver el jeto al jefe y demas explotadores.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Yo sueño en dejar la galera mandando un burofax a la empresa al dia siguiente de empezar las vacaciones de verano asi dejas los 15 dias de preaviso *y no tienes que ver el jeto al jefe y demas explotadores.*



En este punto tengo que disentir, yo quiero ver la cara y el sudor en la frente de esos hijos de puta cuando me llamen a la oficina para despedirme, lea tranquilamente la carta de despido objetivo o disciplinario y les diga:
"No firmo nada porque no estoy de acuerdo con lo que pone aquí, esto es un despido improcedente como una casa y vais a pagar hasta el último céntimo".


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y lo que gasta el Ferrari.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Jul 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Yo sueño en dejar la galera mandando un burofax a la empresa al dia siguiente de empezar las vacaciones de verano asi dejas los 15 dias de preaviso y no tienes que ver el jeto al jefe y demas explotadores.



Yo como muy tarde me quiero pirar en Octubre, pero francamente, estoy cagado al irme y no enganchar ya en ningún sitio y comerme el colchón (ahorros - no el de dormir -).

Seguramente pasaré al sudapollismo extremo, minimizar al máximo el trabajo físico y escaquearme de las miradas de vigilancia de los jefes y ver que pasa en septiembre/octubre. En burbuja se anuncia el MAD-MAX para octubre, aunque bueno en burbuja siempre hay MAD-MAX en octubre que nunca llega.

En fin.... yo que sé.

Si fuera un chortino joven y extremadamente bello me haria puto bisexual de lujo y cobraria en negro y haria viajes a suiza para ingresar el dinero en negro. Que tendría que follar con viejos y viejas pellejas... pos vale, pero como dice @Fargo, pensaria sólo en el dinero.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Que tendría que follar con viejos y viejas pellejas... pos vale, pero como dice @Fargo, pensaria sólo en el dinero.



Como dicen en las películas de la mafia, "nada de ponerse sentimentales, solo son negocios".
Hay que pensar en el dinero, el dinero es la única razón por la que seguimos poniendo el culo.
Sí, en este mundo hostil todos los asalariados somos putas de alguien.
Ya sea de una empresa, de un chulo, perros del Gobierno en el caso de policías y médicos que venden sus principios morales por un sueldo fijo.
Alguno dirá, "pues monta tú una empresa".
De Guatemala a Guatepeor, enseguida vendrán los mafiosos del Gobierno a asegurarse de que tu negocio no crezca obligándote a hacer un porrón de trámites burocráticos y sangrándote con impuestos abusivos.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones. Seguid remando.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Jul 2022)

Los Fraguel Rock. Había unos personajes llamados Curris, que eran aleccionados para trabajar más y mejor.



El juramento del remero     



Observad como hay una díscola que no quiere recibir el casco...


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

España, ese país de mierda con mujeres y trabajos de mierda.
El paraíso para los moronegros, el infierno para el hombre blanco heterosexual.
Es muy fácil acabar en un trabajo de mierda de sol a sol y sin sacar la polla salvo para mear.
O peor aún, emparejado con una mujer que solo te da disgustos porque no tienes otra cosa.


----------



## Murray's (10 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Los Fraguel Rock. Había unos personajes llamados Curris, que eran aleccionados para trabajar más y mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras, buena comparativa

Recuerdo que sus construcciones eran lo que se comian los fraggels, los pobres curris vendrian a ser una especie de remeros pero aquellos sin nada a cambio eran adictos al trabajo simplemente.


----------



## Murray's (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> España, ese país de mierda con mujeres y trabajos de mierda.
> El paraíso para los moronegros, el infierno para el hombre blanco heterosexual.
> Es muy fácil acabar en un trabajo de mierda de sol a sol y sin sacar la polla salvo para mear.
> O peor aún, emparejado con una mujer que solo te da disgustos porque no tienes otra cosa.




Algunos ni curro ni novia de mierda tienen..lo que no sé si visto lo visto es mejor o peor.

España es para el lumpen que le dan ayudas o para ser funcionario o vivir de lo público.


----------



## Imbersor (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> España, ese país de mierda con mujeres y trabajos de mierda.
> El paraíso para los moronegros, el infierno para el hombre blanco heterosexual.
> Es muy fácil acabar en un trabajo de mierda de sol a sol y sin sacar la polla salvo para mear.
> O peor aún, emparejado con una mujer que solo te da disgustos porque no tienes otra cosa.



Lo de emigrar lo has barajado?


----------



## Poseidón (10 Jul 2022)

Una semanita mas de remo y un mes de vacaciones. Y con un poco de suerte este invierno se va todo a la mierda y san se acabo!


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Una semanita mas de remo y un mes de vacaciones. Y con un poco de suerte este invierno se va todo a la mierda y san se acabo!



No se irá todo a la mierda, es lo que más me sorprende del foro en los 2 años que llevo registrado.
Será en Octubre, será en Invierno, será el año que viene....
No entiendo como foreros avispados como usted no han caído en lo más obvio:
España no va a caer porque NO INTERESA que caiga.
Emitiendo deuda este Sistema es invencible, así de claro.
Dónde estaríamos si no fuera por la Unión Europea, la impresora y la deuda?
Efectivamente, al nivel de un país africano.
La corrupción, la miseria, el empobrecimiento de la clase media y la tercermundización de la clase baja se agravará.
Este es el único cambio en la práctica, y nos perjudica directamente.
Preparaos para volver a vivir con lo justo, el coche y la vivienda en propiedad serán un artículo de lujo.
Eso sí, el Sistema necesita mano de obra barata que haga el trabajo sucio, por eso nos dejará vivir para que rememos hasta los 67 y estemos calladitos con nuestro cuenco de arroz.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No se irá todo a la mierda, es lo que más me sorprende del foro en los 2 años que llevo registrado.
> Será en Octubre, será en Invierno, será el año que viene....
> No entiendo como foreros avispados como usted no han caído en lo más obvio:
> España y Europa no van a caer porque NO INTERESA que caiga.
> ...



Llevo viendo el abismo de este pais desde que tenia 20 años y ahora con casi 40 lo veo mas que nunca.

Yo solo quiero ver el fuego purificador, el resto, ya me da igual.


----------



## Fargo (10 Jul 2022)

@pacopalotes, esto es lo que te hace falta a ti.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Chavales, turno de noche MANDA.
Puedo forear y cuando lleguen los remeros de la mañana huyo sin mirar atrás.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @pacopalotes, esto es lo que te hace falta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119160



Ha entrado en la patera un nuevo inquilino. Un picateclas, por visto viene a la capi a embolsarse 50000 mínimo más extras. Esto es un cachondeo. En España algunos viven de puta madre sin hacer ni el huevo, y los demás suplicando unas migajas


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @pacopalotes, esto es lo que te hace falta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119160



Yo quiero pillar uno con la paga gorda también, tonto el último, a las buenas pagas!!!!!!! Que yo también quiero ir a gastar al corte inglés e irme de vacaciones


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No se irá todo a la mierda, es lo que más me sorprende del foro en los 2 años que llevo registrado.
> Será en Octubre, será en Invierno, será el año que viene....
> No entiendo como foreros avispados como usted no han caído en lo más obvio:
> España no va a caer porque NO INTERESA que caiga.
> ...



La verdad es que no, entre la automatización (por qué crees que los picateclas cobran tan bien?) , Que quita costes a la empresa y reduce puestos de trabajo, y una mano de obra cada día más abundante por la inmigración, estamos jodidos. Aquí ya solo trabajan panchitos, no es cosa del barrio, es GENERAL. Hoy he ido al centro, y en centros comerciales, tiendas, restaurantes, todos son inmigrantes.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo quiero pillar uno con la paga gorda también, tonto el último, a las buenas pagas!!!!!!!



Voy a darte el consejo de oro:
Si quieres un hombre para toda la vida aségurate de que siempre tenga la barriga llena y los huevos vacíos.
Dedícate a exprimir esos huevos como si te fuera la vida en ello, dedica al menos una hora al día de tu Charoagenda a esta importante labor.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a darte el consejo de oro:
> Si quieres un hombre para toda la vida aségurate de que siempre tenga la barriga llena y los huevos vacíos.
> Dedícate a exprimir esos huevos como si te fuera la vida en ello, dedica al menos una hora al día de tu Charoagenda a esta importante labor.



No, al marido hay que dejarlo pasar hambre, para que se lo curre y valore lo que tiene. Tiene que trabajar duro para conseguir su premio, es el trabajo de la hembra mantener al hombre motivado y dar las debidas recompensas cuando corresponda. Dar recompensa fija sin motivo aparente solamente crea monstruos consentidos y flojos. Por eso la libido de la hembra es intermitente o cíclica, ella posee el don de controlar al macho


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Es una cosa brutal lo de Madrid. En serio nadie se ha planteado por qué todos los puestos de baja cualificacion ya están tomados por inmigrantes y que, obviamente, les seguirán los cualificados?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es una cosa brutal lo de Madrid. En serio nadie se ha planteado por qué todos los puestos de baja cualificacion ya están tomados por inmigrantes y que, obviamente, les seguirán los cualificados?



España ya es de los extranjeros, esa es la realidad.
Hemos perdido, sólo queda sobrevivir.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> España ya es de los extranjeros, esa es la realidad.
> Hemos perdido, sólo queda sobrevivir.



Y encima les bailamos el agua ... Y nadie se cosca de cómo nos afecta esto. Es increíble, pueden señalarlo todo, hasta a nuestros abuelos les están echando la culpa, menos a la presión poblacional que se está haciendo con ésto. De eso no habla ni dios, aquí entran todos como Peter por su casa. Sabéis por qué este tema está tapado? Porque al dinero, al poder, a las empresas LES INTERESA tener mano de obra abundante y barata


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No, al marido hay que dejarlo pasar hambre, para que se lo curre y valore lo que tiene. Tiene que trabajar duro para conseguir su premio, es el trabajo de la hembra mantener al hombre motivado y dar las debidas recompensas cuando corresponda. Dar recompensa fija sin motivo aparente solamente crea monstruos consentidos y flojos. Por eso la libido de la hembra es intermitente o cíclica, ella posee el don de controlar al macho



Este mensaje es ORO, lo que piensa una mujer realmente sobre el sexo y cómo lo utilizan para tener la sartén por el mango.
Un hombre que valore demasiado lo de follar será un pelele de las mujeres, así de claro.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este mensaje es ORO, lo que piensa una mujer realmente sobre el sexo y cómo lo utilizan para tener la sartén por el mango.
> *Un hombre que valore demasiado lo de follar será un pelele de las mujeres, así de claro.*



¿Te ves reflejado en lo que has dicho?

Aparentemente, por tus mensajes, es lo que tú valoras por encima de todo. Dices que sin chortina premium esperándote en casa abierta de piernas no remas ni nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ha entrado en la patera un nuevo inquilino. Un picateclas, por visto viene a la capi a embolsarse 50000 mínimo más extras. Esto es un cachondeo. En España algunos viven de puta madre sin hacer ni el huevo, y los demás suplicando unas migajas



¿50.000 un picateclas en España?      Y se pilla un piso patera claro.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Te ves reflejado en lo que has dicho?
> 
> Aparentemente, por tus mensajes, es lo que tú valoras por encima de todo. Dices que sin chortina premium esperándote en casa abierta de piernas no remas ni nada.



Es cierto que valoro el tema de follar, el problema es que no soy un pelele de las mujeres dispuesto a hacer lo que les gusta para encamarlas y mantenerlas conmigo.
No estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio de ligar, y por eso no tengo chortinas en la agenda.
Ahora viene lo bueno:
Hay varias Charos que me podría follar y estoy pasando de ellas por el tema de la edad.
Así que igual tampoco valoro tanto lo de follar, supongo.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Follar sí, pero solo con chortinas de buen ver.
Esta me vale, gostáis?


----------



## brasil90 (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo: permite que te felicite efusivamente por el sensacional hilo y tus fabulosas intervenciones, mezcla de lucidez, valentía y mucha gracia. ¡Admirable!





Te deseo de todo corazón que muy pronto puedas dejar el horror infinito del “remo” en las mejores condiciones, acercándote a respirar la bendición de la verdadera vida. Es un crimen completamente imperdonable cualquier otra cosa. Trabajar significa agonizar a todos los niveles poco a poco; la más grande y vieja de las torturas, el infierno en la cotidianidad.





Te aseguro que yo, desde que tenía 13 o 14 años, sólo de imaginar que podría verme obligado a madrugar, a realizar desplazamientos a pie o en transporte público para acudir a un centro cualquiera, a someterme a un horario, a soportar a nadie..., ¡me entraban unas ganas gigantescas, literalmente, de irme a una montaña perdida donde jamás nadie me hallara! Por fortuna no he necesitado llegar a ese extremo pero si las cosas se ponen feas siempre voy a preferir exponerme, literalmente, a morir de hambre antes que tener que aceptar el estado de esclavitud, prostitución y suicidio diariamente renovado llamado trabajo.





Ojalá muy pronto acabe para ti la horrible humillación de tener que vender a nada ni a nadie tu maravilloso cuerpo y tu estupenda mente, y cuentes así con la libertad que toda criatura inteligente y sensible como tú merece, aún más, necesita como el aire para respirar. Únicamente la libertad total y absoluta, el jamás tener que hacer nada para obtener ni un céntimo ni desearlo nunca -ni remotamente- nos deja descubrirnos a nosotros mismos como realmente somos en dimensiones esenciales. Precisamente por esa razón, entre otras, el trabajo lleva siendo hipócritamente loado por los grandes explotadores sociales más de 300 años en Occidente, y la pereza, contrariamente, y la negativa a participar de la calamidad global del mercado laboral, escandalosamente execradas y asociadas a inmadurez o inutilidad.





Un efusivo saludo.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿50.000 un picateclas en España?      Y se pilla un piso patera claro.



Le vendió la moto a Paqui a ver si le echaba un polvete.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Chavales, me largo de la galera.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿50.000 un picateclas en España?      Y se pilla un piso patera claro.



Mientras busca piso dice, que no se va a meter en un piso sin verlo


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este mensaje es ORO, lo que piensa una mujer realmente sobre el sexo y cómo lo utilizan para tener la sartén por el mango.
> Un hombre que valore demasiado lo de follar será un pelele de las mujeres, así de claro.



A las goenas pagas gostosas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imbersor (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No, al marido hay que dejarlo pasar hambre, para que se lo curre y valore lo que tiene. Tiene que trabajar duro para conseguir su premio, es el trabajo de la hembra mantener al hombre motivado y dar las debidas recompensas cuando corresponda. Dar recompensa fija sin motivo aparente solamente crea monstruos consentidos y flojos. Por eso la libido de la hembra es intermitente o cíclica, ella posee el don de controlar al macho



Se te ve entendida, si. 
En fin, la edad bendita ignorancia.


----------



## kdjdw (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, me largo de la galera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119261



Cuenta


----------



## kdjdw (11 Jul 2022)

Lo alucinante es que las mujeres no se quejan de trabajos y condiciones espantosos.

Nos roban hasta la camisa. Todo lo fácil y bien pagado para ellas. Toda la mierda para la mierda del hombre.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (11 Jul 2022)

chavales me ha dado la novia un tiempo y me he levantado derroido, 5 horas he dormido y no puedo rendir intelectualmente, estoy hasta la poya de todo, mi trabajo es todo de pensar, programación, y no puedo permitirme ni un día de bajón anímico, estoy destrozado.

Un saludo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿50.000 un picateclas en España?      Y se pilla un piso patera claro.



Raro me parecia.... cobrando 50.000 aunque sean brutos anuales le da de sobra para un alquiler en solitario (o cipoteca si el curro es estable).


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mientras busca piso dice, que no se va a meter en un piso sin verlo



Tiene lógica. Debe ser un picateclas expatriado de una ciudad de provincias.
Yo si hubiera echo eso de más joven tendria ese sueldo también.
Espero empezar de Junior...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es cierto que valoro el tema de follar, el problema es que no soy un pelele de las mujeres dispuesto a hacer lo que les gusta para encamarlas y mantenerlas conmigo.
> No estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio de ligar, y por eso no tengo chortinas en la agenda.
> Ahora viene lo bueno:
> Hay varias Charos que me podría follar y estoy pasando de ellas por el tema de la edad.
> Así que igual tampoco valoro tanto lo de follar, supongo.



Coño, porque si vas a aguantar gilipolleces, que sea con tías jóvenes que estén de buen ver. Las estupideces las aguantas cuando eres joven, con 40 ya te la suda todo y pasas de follar por no aguantar a gilipollas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mientras busca piso dice, que no se va a meter en un piso sin verlo



Un picateclas en España no cobra 50.000 ni de coña. No lo cobran ni jefes de equipo en cárnicas. Otro tema es que esté añadiendo dietas porque le hayan mandado a Madrí lo cual me extraña porque en Madrí tendrán a miles sin tener que pagarles dietas. Y si fuera tan importante la empresa le pagaría un hotel (a mí me lo pagaron).


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un picateclas en España no cobra 50.000 ni de coña. No lo cobran ni jefes de equipo en cárnicas. Otro tema es que esté añadiendo dietas porque le hayan mandado a Madrí lo cual me extraña porque en Madrí tendrán a miles sin tener que pagarles dietas. Y si fuera tan importante la empresa le pagaría un hotel (a mí me lo pagaron).



eso me han dicho, que se lo esta inventando jajajajaja madremia la gente en la capital, inventandose movidas para no aceptar que son unos muertos de hmbre, es la polla


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Nada nuevo Walter, terminé el turno de noche.
Este vago sigue en nómina.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un picateclas en España no cobra 50.000 ni de coña. No lo cobran ni jefes de equipo en cárnicas. Otro tema es que esté añadiendo dietas porque le hayan mandado a Madrí lo cual me extraña porque en Madrí tendrán a miles sin tener que pagarles dietas. Y si fuera tan importante la empresa le pagaría un hotel (a mí me lo pagaron).



Dice que trabaja en una empresa gorda gorda, tipo Google jajajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

vamos señoras a enganchar un buen picateclas para pulirnos TODO SU SUELDO en el corte ingles jajajaajajajaja a las goenas pagas!!!! no se anden con tonterias, rechace imitaciones quedese con el autentico picateclas de la paga GORDA, no defraudará ni sera roñoso con usted, agarre ese plicateclas desesperado y saquele todo su dinero


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> *chavales me ha dado la novia un tiempo* y me he levantado derroido, 5 horas he dormido y no puedo rendir intelectualmente, estoy hasta la poya de todo, mi trabajo es todo de pensar, programación, y no puedo permitirme ni un día de bajón anímico, estoy destrozado.
> 
> Un saludo



La que vivía a 400 km y no te dijo que iba a ir a un festival para que no te enfadaras?
Sé un hombre y finaliza contrato HOY con esa tía, borra todo rastro que pudiera relacionarte con ella y corta cualquier vía de comunicación, celebra un duelo por ella como si hubiera muerto y a por la siguiente.
Esa es la jugada de ajedrez de un hombre sabio, el tonto se queda revolcándose en la mierda durante meses y años viviendo entre recuerdos y soñando con reconquistas.
Decide si vas a ser un hombre listo o tonto.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La que vivía a 400 km y no te dijo que iba a ir a un festival para que no te enfadaras?
> Sé un hombre y finaliza contrato HOY con esa tía, borra todo rastro que pudiera relacionarte con ella y corta cualquier vía de comunicación, celebra un duelo por ella como si hubiera muerto y a por la siguiente.
> Esa es la jugada de ajedrez de un hombre sabio, el tonto se queda revolcándose en la mierda durante meses y años viviendo entre recuerdos y soñando con reconquistas.
> Decide si vas a ser un hombre listo o tonto.
> ...



Gracias por el consejo Fargo, estoy meditandolo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Dice que trabaja en una empresa gorda gorda, tipo Google jajajajajaja



No se me ocurre ninguna tipo Google en Madrí. Microsoft como mucho, pero no haciendo de picateclas, desde luego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> vamos señoras a enganchar un buen picateclas para pulirnos TODO SU SUELDO en el corte ingles jajajaajajajaja a las goenas pagas!!!! no se anden con tonterias, rechace imitaciones quedese con el autentico picateclas de la paga GORDA, no defraudará ni sera roñoso con usted, agarre ese plicateclas desesperado y saquele todo su dinero



No te líes con un picateclas. Que sea gerente o socio por lo menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La que vivía a 400 km y no te dijo que iba a ir a un festival para que no te enfadaras?
> Sé un hombre y finaliza contrato HOY con esa tía, borra todo rastro que pudiera relacionarte con ella y corta cualquier vía de comunicación, celebra un duelo por ella como si hubiera muerto y a por la siguiente.
> Esa es la jugada de ajedrez de un hombre sabio, el tonto se queda revolcándose en la mierda durante meses y años viviendo entre recuerdos y soñando con reconquistas.
> Decide si vas a ser un hombre listo o tonto.
> ...



Depende de lo que quiera de ella. Si quiere una follamiga, para eso le vale. Otro tema es si busca una mujer para toda la vida, pero de eso ya no hay. Lo que predomina ahora son precisamente los tipas que no tienen reparo en irse a un festival solas y revolcándose con tíos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119672


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Seguid remando los que necesitéis el dinero, pero con un esfuerzo acorde a lo que estéis cobrando.
Si cobráis poco más del SMI como yo, vuestro rendimiento debe ser el mínimo.
Que trabajen los trepas, las mujeres calientapollas que zorrean a los encargadillos y los pelotas.
Si la plantilla tiene 50 trabajadores, vuestro rendimiento debe estar entre los 3 más bajos.
Ese y no otro debe ser vuestro objetivo, ya os daréis cuenta los más jóvenes por qué digo todo esto.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jul 2022)

Hasta el nabo de este puto manicomio llamado "trabajo".

No hay más que trepas, vagos, e hijosdeputa de toda clase.


----------



## Javito Putero (11 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No, al marido hay que dejarlo pasar hambre, para que se lo curre y valore lo que tiene. Tiene que trabajar duro para conseguir su premio, es el trabajo de la hembra mantener al hombre motivado y dar las debidas recompensas cuando corresponda. Dar recompensa fija sin motivo aparente solamente crea monstruos consentidos y flojos. Por eso la libido de la hembra es intermitente o cíclica, ella posee el don de controlar al macho



por eso estais todas las putas españolas, acariciando gatiiiitos y perretes

mas de una me ha dicho voy a cumplir los 30 tengo que enganchar un toli

y mira, el tolai no llega


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> por eso estais todas las putas españolas, acariciando gatiiiitos y perretes
> 
> mas de una me ha dicho voy a cumplir los 30 tengo que enganchar un toli
> 
> y mira, el tolai no llega



vaya que si apaño yo un picateclas, jodete envidioso, las pagas goenas gordas gostosas


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hasta el nabo de este puto manicomio llamado "trabajo".
> 
> No hay más que trepas, vagos, e hijosdeputa de toda clase.



Yo prefiero el turno de noche porque así me ahorro tener que ver a jefes tironucables, compañeros motosierrables y clientes lanzallamables.
Hoy pienso tocarme las pelotas pero bien.


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

Dígalo sin problema Walter, el hilo es +18.
Calopez ni pasa por este hilo derroyente de remeros por temor a lo que podría encontrarse.
En la última conversación lo dejó bien claro:
"Fargo, si abres hilos de 200 páginas me da igual el contenido, el foro es tuyo".
Le contesté:
"Mío no Calopez, en todo caso de los dos".


----------



## Imbersor (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No se me ocurre ninguna tipo Google en Madrí. Microsoft como mucho, pero no haciendo de picateclas, desde luego.



INDRA amigo conforero, INDRA

Qué hay más grande que eso


----------



## Fargo (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Depende de lo que quiera de ella. Si quiere una follamiga, para eso le vale. Otro tema es si busca una mujer para toda la vida, pero de eso ya no hay. Lo que predomina ahora son precisamente los tipas que no tienen reparo en irse a un festival solas y revolcándose con tíos.



Está pillado y se le nota.
@IngenieroEstudianteViejo incluso dijo que confiaba ciegamente en ella.
En contra de lo que se pueda pensar, creo firmemente que al final los únicos que nos enamoramos somos nosotros, ellas son mucho más prácticas en este sentido.
Conozco tipos muy alfas que arruinaron su vida por enamorarse de la mujer equivocada.
El amor de las mujeres tiene que ver más con el capricho, una vez se les pasa el capricho si te he visto no me acuerdo.
De ahí viene la frase:
"Nunca será tuya, solo es tu turno".


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está pillado y se le nota.
> @IngenieroEstudianteViejo incluso dijo que confiaba ciegamente en ella.
> En contra de lo que se pueda pensar, creo firmemente que al final los únicos que nos enamoramos somos nosotros, ellas son mucho más prácticas en este sentido.
> El amor de las mujeres tiene que ver más con el capricho, una vez que se les pasa el capricho si te he visto no me acuerdo.
> ...



Yo estuve a los 31 también enamorado y era correspondido, la cosa no funcionó y lo pasé como el culo.

No voy a dar muchos detalles, pero se pasa como el puto culo. Estaba currando y se me caian las lágrimas cada dos por tres
y si ponian una canción pastelosa en el hilo musical, me entraba una angustia interna tremenda. Por eso odio la música pastelosa
y de enamorados (si no lo estás no tiene sentido escucharla, para mi) ya que me produce total repugnancia.

El amor es una puta droga de mierda. Yo siempre he sido un tio muy racional y lógico que dejaba las emociones a un lado, pero cuando me enamoré vi que pisoteaba la lógica y me dejaba mecer dulcemente por esa droga que hace tirar la lógica a la basura: Te sientes especial, te sientes bien y te sientes maravilloso.

No sé si la volveré a probar, por ahora vivo sin amor... ¿Es bueno eso? ¿Es malo? ¿Lo pagaré más adelante? Yo que sé....

Por ahora lo único que quiero es mandar a la mierda mi media-galera y enganchar en alguna cosa que me proporcione un sueldo decente y una vida medio decente,y tal como están las cosas, quizá sea más fácil volver a enamorarse y enamorar a alguien que esto último...


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (12 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estuve a los 31 también enamorado y era correspondido, la cosa no funcionó y lo pasé como el culo.
> 
> No voy a dar muchos detalles, pero se pasa como el puto culo. Estaba currando y se me caian las lágrimas cada dos por tres
> y si ponian una canción pastelosa en el hilo musical, me entraba una angustia interna tremenda. Por eso odio la música pastelosa
> ...



Es una droga y es una infección a la vez. Solo se vuelve a recaer si dejas que las defensas caigan.
2 añitos me costo a mi dejar de pensar en mi primera ex, pipiolo que era en aquel entonces. Después de eso adopte un punto de vista totalmente femenino del amor, utilitarista diría, y oye, no me ha ido tan mal. Si empezamos a pensar con la polla en vez de con la cabeza es cuando las mujeres hacen lo que quieren con nosotros.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No sé si la volveré a probar, por ahora vivo sin amor... ¿Es bueno eso? ¿Es malo? ¿Lo pagaré más adelante? Yo que sé....



Amar con un 4/10 de intensidad como mucho, de tal forma que seas feliz si la ves feliz, aunque la tía no quiera nada contigo.
El amor en exceso (10/10 de intensidad) te puede matar, literalmente.
No son pocos los que se suicidan o se les va la olla y luego salen en las noticias por culpa de un "todas putas".
Me gusta la frase:
"El amor es una enfermedad que se cura con el tiempo".


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Quiero remeros comprometidos con la empresa, resilientes y con disponibilidad horaria.
En mi empresa todos los esclav...empleados sois importantes.


----------



## Cicciolino (12 Jul 2022)

@Fargo ha tenido hécsito con este hilito orientado a fracas de postal sin cojones para cambiar su vida.

Es decir, el 99,9999% del personal, incluido él.

Vienen, gomitan y siguen adelante un día más como si no pasase nada.

La sentina de los povres de espíritu que MERECEN remar...


----------



## greg_house (12 Jul 2022)

Este país necesita una puta limpieza masiva de hijos de Puta.


----------



## greg_house (12 Jul 2022)

Tiros en la nuca para RRHH


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Jul 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Tiros en la nuca para RRHH



Apoyo la moción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hasta el nabo de este puto manicomio llamado "trabajo".
> 
> No hay más que trepas, vagos, e hijosdeputa de toda clase.



El miércoles me toca uno de los peores días del año. Hay que elegir para el año que viene. Elijo primero, pero el resto se van a pasar toda la hora llamándome de todo y que les ceda cosas. Y una polla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está pillado y se le nota.
> @IngenieroEstudianteViejo incluso dijo que confiaba ciegamente en ella.
> En contra de lo que se pueda pensar, creo firmemente que al final los únicos que nos enamoramos somos nosotros, ellas son mucho más prácticas en este sentido.
> Conozco tipos muy alfas que arruinaron su vida por enamorarse de la mujer equivocada.
> ...



Sip, eso lo aprendí hace años. Ellas de la noche a la mañana pasan de estar colgadísimas contigo a pasar de ti pa siempre. Realmente ellas no se enamoran, tienen caprichos y se enamoran de lo que creen que les puedes ofrecer.
Me he quedado colgado 3-4 veces en mi vida. La última bastante reciente, a pesar de que pensaba que ya tenía esas cosas superadas, y sabiendo perfectamente lo que iba a pasar, lo cual es peor.
Lo último es lo que decía uno que le decía su padre: asegúrate de ser el último no el siguiente.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me he quedado colgado 3-4 veces en mi vida. La última bastante reciente, a pesar de que pensaba que ya tenía esas cosas superadas, y sabiendo perfectamente lo que iba a pasar, lo cual es peor.



Nunca hay que bajar la guardia, incluso el mayor lobo solitario puede caer si no pone distancia emocional.
Lo dicho, nosotros somos más sensibles que ellas.
Mi corazón quiere enamorarse pero yo no lo permito, si veo que me estoy empezando a pillar pongo 4 muros y huyo sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> @Fargo ha tenido hécsito con este hilito orientado a fracas de postal sin cojones para cambiar su vida.
> 
> Es decir, el 99,9999% del personal, incluido él.
> 
> Vienen, gomitan y siguen adelante un día más como si no pasase nada.



Falso, este es un hilo de cambio.
Y el primer paso para cambiar es ser valiente para reconocer en qué situación está uno.
Ya que usted se refiere a mí le diré que desde que abrí el hilo he aumentado mi SUDAPOLLISMO y mi VAGANCIA LABORAL hasta extremos inimaginables hace unos meses.
Me siento fuerte, capaz de enfrentarme a cualquier jefecillo para decirle que o me despide con indemnización o sigo yendo a tocarme los cojones mientras él me paga por ello.
Y cuando tienes este chip instaurado, la cosa cambia por completo.
Voy relajado a currar, salgo descansado del curro (porque no doy un palo al agua), he retomado el gimnasio y estoy yendo a correr.
También tengo otros proyectos en mente, como soy casapapi, no tengo hijos ni novia he podido ahorrar un buen dinero para llevarlos a cabo.
Se ha equivocado usted por completo, salvo en el principio.
El hilo ha sido un éxito gracias a todos sus participantes y aspira al premio "Hilo del año", espero su voto cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## brasil90 (12 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué será que ni políticos ni empresarios dicen nunca, por ejemplo, que la palabra infernal trabajo procede del latín tripalium, que significa literalmente 'tres palos' y era un terrible instrumento de tortura hace siglos? ¿Por qué que la misma Biblia lo define como una penosísima maldición de Dios, un castigo horrendo como ningún otro?





¿Por qué será que igualmente nada se comenta de que madrugar, levantarse antes de las 11 de la mañana es un hecho, según se ha demostrado científicamente, muy negativo para la salud psíquica de cualquier ser humano, y que, de convertirse en hábito, posee a la larga graves consecuencias como tumores, amnesia, ictus?





Este hilo es oro puro; y no hay que frivolizar ni un ápice, pues el trabajo es un genocidio perfectamente estudiado; las empresas, fábricas, talleres, polígonos industriales, lo más parecido a tenebrosos campos de concentración.





Extraordinaria es la labor de Fargo -un espíritu libre, un ser humano en vías de adueñarse de lo único que es realmente suyo: el tiempo- hasta el punto de poder salvar la salud, el equilibrio, la propia vida de muchos con su maravilloso ejemplo. Me solidarizo con él ante la desgracia que aún ha de sufrir “remando” y reitero que me alegraré de todo corazón con su pronta escapada de la espantosa galera.





¡Fargo, la verdadera vida, una libertad pura, está ahí desde siempre aguardándote! ¡Qué inmensa alegría que cada vez más cerca está la redención para ti!


----------



## Javito Putero (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> vaya que si apaño yo un picateclas, jodete envidioso, las pagas goenas gordas gostosas



tu te haces deos en tu casa.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> tu te haces deos en tu casa.



pensando en la paga del picateclas


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te líes con un picateclas. Que sea gerente o socio por lo menos.



sabes que pasa? que los empresarios son unos psicopatas que no dan puntada sin hilo, no tienen sentimientos y con las mujeres son exactamente lo mismo, utilitarios y buscando la mejor relacion coste-beneficio. En cambio, el picateclas es un superdotado bueno por naturaleza, a menudo torpe socialmente, pero noble, y si encuentra una mujer despues de años de frikismo y doriterismo no dudara en tratarla ccomo una reina. e ahí la diferencia. El perfil es muy distinto


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

Es mas, el picateclas estara agradecido y de hecho necesita una mujer con el látigo detrás exigiendo. Si por ellos fuese, se meten en un bokete de vallekas ganando 50k, no tienen aspiraciones materiales, ni tienen maldad. Necesitan una mujer detrás mirando por su bienestar y remaran con gusto si tienen eso . La mujer es la que se encarga de las gestiones que para el picateclas son inasumibles, gastar su dinero. El a picar y ganar billetes y la mujer gestionar y gastar, de toda la vida se ha hecho asi, el solo se tiene que preocupar de traer billetes gostosos al hogar, nada mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> sabes que pasa? que los empresarios son unos psicopatas que no dan puntada sin hilo, no tienen sentimientos y con las mujeres son exactamente lo mismo, utilitarios y buscando la mejor relacion coste-beneficio. En cambio, el picateclas es un superdotado bueno por naturaleza, a menudo torpe socialmente, pero noble, y si encuentra una mujer despues de años de frikismo y doriterismo no dudara en tratarla ccomo una reina. e ahí la diferencia. El perfil es muy distinto



En las empresas de IT los gerentes y socios fueron picateclas antes.

El friki y doritero es el mismo que te tiraba flechas en el insti y pasabas de él.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es mas, el picateclas estara agradecido y de hecho necesita una mujer con el látigo detrás exigiendo. Si por ellos fuese, se meten en un bokete de vallekas ganando 50k, no tienen aspiraciones materiales, ni tienen maldad. Necesitan una mujer detrás mirando por su bienestar y remaran con gusto si tienen eso . La mujer es la que se encarga de las gestiones que para el picateclas son inasumibles, gastar su dinero. El a picar y ganar billetes y la mujer gestionar y gastar, de toda la vida se ha hecho asi, el solo se tiene que preocupar de traer billetes gostosos al hogar, nada mas



¿Qué edad dices que tiene el picateclas?


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En las empresas de IT los gerentes y socios fueron picateclas antes.
> 
> El friki y doritero es el mismo que te tiraba flechas en el insti y pasabas de él.



ya lo se pero ahora se ha visto que la sociedad necesita cocos privilegiados para picar mas que sinverguenzas caraduras y vividores, hay pocos cocos y por eso han triunfado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ya lo se pero ahora se ha visto que la sociedad necesita cocos privilegiados para picar mas que sinverguenzas caraduras y vividores, hay pocos cocos y por eso han triunfado



¿Triunfado?      

¿Qué es para ti triunfar?


----------



## Bizarroff (12 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Falso, este es un hilo de cambio.
> Y el primer paso para cambiar es ser valiente para reconocer en qué situación está uno.
> Ya que usted se refiere a mí le diré que desde que abrí el hilo he aumentado mi SUDAPOLLISMO y mi VAGANCIA LABORAL hasta extremos inimaginables hace unos meses.
> *Me siento fuerte, capaz de enfrentarme a cualquier jefecillo para decirle que o me despide con indemnización o sigo yendo a tocarme los cojones mientras él me paga por ello.*
> ...



Te animo a que entres en esta web:

https://www.calculo-despido.com/

hagas una simulación y el resultado te lo pongas de bloqueo de pantalla. Te dará ánimos en tu objetivo cada vez que mires el móvil, te recordara cual es tu objetivo laboral más inmediato y cuando un encargadillo/jefe subnormal te venga a tocar los cojones, se lo plantes en toda la cara y luego lo mandes a tomar por el culo. Hay que darse de vez en cuando alegrías, y esta además es barata y no engorda. Ves actualizando de vez en cuando porque cada día que pasa aumenta la cifra.

Edito: venga, me animo yo también y doy ejemplo


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La mujer es la que se encarga de las gestiones que para el picateclas son inasumibles, gastar su dinero. El a picar y ganar billetes y la mujer gestionar y gastar, de toda la vida se ha hecho asi, él solo se tiene que preocupar de traer billetes gostosos al hogar


----------



## Imbersor (12 Jul 2022)

vacaciones hasta agosto

mazadura, bronceada, disfrutar con mi perro y follada a mi puta de confianza manda

remad por mi conforeros, ánimo


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> vacaciones hasta agosto
> 
> mazadura, bronceada, disfrutar con mi perro y follada a mi puta de confianza manda



Podría decirse que las putas te las paga la empresa, bien jugado.


----------



## Imbersor (12 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Podría decirse que las putas te las paga la empresa, bien jugado.



si bueno no


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Que tal la opo wally? Estas estudiando con este calor? Di la verdad


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

El casapapismo es la auténtica salud.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Triunfado?
> 
> ¿Qué es para ti triunfar?



son los trabajadores mejor valorados y a los unicos que les bailan el agua en la privada


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

hay algo mejor que el olor a paga fresca=?


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El olor a indemnización por despido improcedente con dos añitos de paro



lo dudo


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> hay algo mejor que el olor a paga fresca=?


----------



## IMPULSES (12 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Te animo a que entres en esta web:
> 
> https://www.calculo-despido.com/
> 
> ...



Joder ese despido no te llega ni para vivir el proximo año 2023 con la inflación que se nos viene.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Joder ese despido no te llega ni para vivir el proximo año 2023 con la inflación que se nos viene.



que se lo cree el que le van a pgar eso jajajajajajajajaj


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Joder ese despido no te llega ni para vivir el proximo año 2023 con la inflación que se nos viene.



Vaya, se nos ha colado un Cayetano en el hilo.
Dice que 60.000 euros para pasar el año le parece poco.
Si dais 3 zankitos a este mensaje lo expulso del hilo, que los remeros decidan.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Chavales, hoy quinta noche consecutiva.
Cuando estéis cogiendo el sueño, recordad que tito Fargo estará remando por ahí.


----------



## mambo (12 Jul 2022)

Los españoles trabajan «gratis» más de seis meses para el Estado









Los españoles trabajan «gratis» más de seis meses para el Estado


Han necesitado 193 días para cumplir con sus obligaciones tributarias, según la Fundación Civismo. Cataluña es la comunidad que más tarde llega al Día de la Liberación Fiscal




www.larazon.es


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya, se nos ha colado un Cayetano en el hilo.
> Dice que 60.000 euros para pasar el año le parece poco.
> Si dais 3 zankitos a este mensaje lo expulso del hilo, que los remeros decidan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121074



El pueblo ha dictado sentencia, ha sido rápido.
@IMPULSES, entrar en un hilo de remeros derroídos a fardar de billetes no ha sido la mejor idea que has tenido este mes.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

mambo dijo:


> Los españoles trabajan «gratis» más de seis meses para el Estado



Caballeros, recordemos lo que hace el Estado con ese dinero...
Me vienen a la mente unos cuantos bidones de gasolina y un paquete de cerillas.


----------



## Fargo (12 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones. Ahogad las penas en alcohol.


----------



## Bizarroff (12 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que se lo cree el que le van a pgar eso jajajajajajajajaj



Tu no tienes ni puta idea de mi vida o de mis condiciones laborales para saber lo que me van a pagar y lo que no.

Y no me van a pagar eso, tarde o temprano me van a pagar bastante más. He sido testigo de como el hijo de puta de mi jefe pagaba indemnizaciones de más de 140K a gente a la que no le tenía ni la mitad de ganas que a mi, y sin temblarle el puso. Para empezar, mis subidas salariales por convenio están referenciadas a la subida del IPC, en Enero si pudiera tirarme a la calle entre subidas salariales y que cada día que pasa sube la indemnización ya andaré cerca de los 70K pavetes.

Y ahí no acaba la cosa, el año pasado fui reelegido presidente del comité de empresa. Prácticamente estoy blindado para otros cuatro años más contra el despido, hasta Navidades de 2025. Y luego tengo un añito de protección extra según el estatuto de los trabajadores. El día que no me presente y deje de formar parte del comité de empresa voy a la puta calle, palabras textuales dicho por el cabrón del jefe. Aunque eso será si me sale a mi de los cojones, tan solo pedir una reducción de jornada de una hora por cuidado de persona mayor (mi padre ya habrá sobrepasado los 80 años) y vuelvo a estar blindado. Algo a tener en cuenta para joderlo aún más y poder negociar una buena salida.

Pero todavía hay más. Por contrato tengo una clausula (que es opcional y de activación unilateral) por la cual una vez salga de mi empresa no puedo irme a trabajar a una empresa de la competencia durante dos años, si la ejercen durante esos dos años me tiene que indemnizar con una cantidad no equivalente pero si bastante cercana a mi sueldo aunque esté trabajando, siempre que sea en otro gremio o sector. También yo debería de compensarle por todos los cursillos y formación que he recibido durante los últimos 5 años, aunque llevo tiempo que no hago formación para saltarme esto.

El día que salga de mi puta empresa, lo haré por la puerta grande como los toreros.


----------



## Imbersor (12 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tu no tienes ni puta idea de mi vida o de mis condiciones laborales para saber lo que me van a pagar y lo que no.
> 
> Y no me van a pagar eso, tarde o temprano me van a pagar bastante más. He sido testigo de como el hijo de puta de mi jefe pagaba indemnizaciones de más de 140K a gente a la que no le tenía ni la mitad de ganas que a mi, y sin temblarle el puso. Para empezar, mis subidas salariales por convenio están referenciadas a la subida del IPC, en Enero si pudiera tirarme a la calle entre subidas salariales y que cada día que pasa sube la indemnización ya andaré cerca de los 70K pavetes.
> 
> ...



Así sí.

Eso del comité de empresa que es? lo hay en todas las empresaS?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Jul 2022)

Le dedico esta canción a nuestro buen amigo @IngenieroEstudianteViejo para que se anime un poco 



Aunque reniego, por ahora de las relaciones, me gustaria tener alguna, pero ahora no podría. Vengo tan cansado de la galera, que intentar algo con alguien seria imposible. La probabilidad de fracaso es cercana al 100%, el cansancio me pesa y me quita las ganas de nada.

Puta galera de mierda, trabajo físico y de pie, la derroición total. Si, vale, sentado no es la panacea pero aseguro que de pie y manejando cargas es la muerte en vida sobre todo si estas en la decada de los 40.

Sumale el cansancio de la galera a esta puta calor infernal. Me he bajado del BUS que me traia de la galera a las 22:40 y ha sido una bofetada de calor en mi ciudad (36 putos grados) que parecia que estaba en la ladera de un volcán.

Puta bola naranja!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya, se nos ha colado un Cayetano en el hilo.
> Dice que 60.000 euros para pasar el año le parece poco.
> Si dais 3 zankitos a este mensaje lo expulso del hilo, que los remeros decidan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121074



1 año no, pero lonchafineandoo mucho te dura 3 años como mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> son los trabajadores mejor valorados y a los unicos que les bailan el agua en la privada



De esos hay pocos. Y en IT menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El olor a indemnización por despido improcedente con dos añitos de paro



No conozco tu empresa pero ten cuidado porque se cuidarán mucho de echarte de forma improcedente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121044



Una realidad, pero no es una buena vida.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Le dedico esta canción a nuestro buen amigo @IngenieroEstudianteViejo para que se anime un poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen temazo!! he decidido arreglarlo con mi casi no novia, yo seguiré remando ella no tiene un duro yo aunque reme soy dueño de mi propio destino.

Con la pasta que tengo ahorrada me puedo tirar dos años sin currar e irme de putas semanalmente. 

Que le jodan a todo!
Somos dueños de nuestro propio destino!
La mayoría de mujeres son dependientes y los años las ponen en su lugar!!

Ánimo chavales, en Agosto pillo vacaciones!! como se me ponga alguna jovencita a tiro mi novia no va a entrar por las puertas!! así os lo digo!!

Tenemos que dejar de ser esclavos de nuestros empleos y de nuestras mujeres, tenemos que ser plenamente libres y alcanzar la ataraxia y la imperturbabilidad.

Vida solo hay una!
Ánimo chavales!


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (13 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está pillado y se le nota.
> @IngenieroEstudianteViejo incluso dijo que confiaba ciegamente en ella.
> En contra de lo que se pueda pensar, creo firmemente que al final los únicos que nos enamoramos somos nosotros, ellas son mucho más prácticas en este sentido.
> Conozco tipos muy alfas que arruinaron su vida por enamorarse de la mujer equivocada.
> ...



Tienes razón Fargo, pero he pasado por muchas rupturas ya, soy un ser sensible debe ser y me afecta anímicamente, sobre todo al principio.

Lo único que me falta es sacar ese ápice de maldad, que me falta, por moral, y por valores de buena persona que se me han inculcado.

Pero yo sé que soy un ser libre, ellas, sea está u otras que vengan nunca conseguirán quitarme mi libertad,lo tengo claro.

La galera sirve para eso, conseguir una libertad aunque sea con una vida sencilla, con 6 años trabajados y una buena indemnización por despido + ahorro, eres un ser libre durante al menos unos años.

Sed libres!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (13 Jul 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA.
Según llegue mi relevo huiré como si no hubiera un mañana, haré bomba de humo y desapareceré sin dejar rastro, si la empresa se está quemando no seré yo el que venga a rescatar a los jefes.
En todo caso abriría una botella de vodka para celebrarlo.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jul 2022)

Misión cumplida chavales, voy a dormir un rato.


----------



## Fargo (13 Jul 2022)

brasil90 dijo:


> Este hilo es oro puro; y no hay que frivolizar ni un ápice, pues el trabajo es un genocidio perfectamente estudiado; las empresas, fábricas, talleres, polígonos industriales, lo más parecido a tenebrosos campos de concentración.
> 
> Extraordinaria es la labor de Fargo -un espíritu libre, un ser humano en vías de adueñarse de lo único que es realmente suyo: el tiempo- hasta el punto de poder salvar la salud, el equilibrio, la propia vida de muchos con su maravilloso ejemplo. Me solidarizo con él ante la desgracia que aún ha de sufrir “remando” y reitero que me alegraré de todo corazón con su pronta escapada de la espantosa galera.



Muchas gracias por sus palabras, me llenan de orgullo y satisfacción.
Yo también espero escapar pronto de la galera, mientras tanto intento ahorrar lo que puedo sacando adelante los turnos de ese curro de mierda lo mejor posible.
Me ha venido bien bajar mi rendimiento al mínimo y aumentar mi nivel de sudapollismo laboral hasta un nivel notable.
Aspiro a tocarme cada día un poco más los cojones, reconozco que me divierte ver las caras de enfado de mis superiores.
Ánimo a los que estéis en la misma situación, muchos llevamos toda la vida peleando con todo en contra, nadie habla de nosotros en ningún lado pero somos los que mantenemos el chiringuito a flote.
Hasta que nos cansemos, y viendo como nos trata el Gobierno últimamente va a seguir remando hasta los 67 su puta madre.
Que pague la fiesta otro, este caballo está cansado de deslomarse, y como yo hay muchos más.
Un saludo chavales, este hilo ha aumentado mi reputación foril y por supuesto ha sido gracias a vosotros.
Mucha suerte a todos, los que aùn estéis remando y los que hayáis conseguido escapar de la galera, sobreviviendo como exremeros de fortuna.
Y por si no había quedado claro:
VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Me interesaría que desarrollaras más que cuentas has hecho y como has llegado a la conclusión de que lonchafineando esa cantidad te dura tres años.



Experiencia propia. Hablo evidentemente no siendo casapapi. Si eres casapapi te dura mucho más.


----------



## Bizarroff (13 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Experiencia propia. Hablo evidentemente no siendo casapapi. Si eres casapapi te dura mucho más.



Lo suyo hubiera sido que en el mensaje original especificaras que es en tu caso. Dices que "lonchafineandoo mucho te dura 3 años como mucho" como generalizando, pero a la hora de la verdad a cada uno le dura lo que tiene que durar y cada uno es un mundo. Ya de entrada si te dan esa indemnización tienes derecho a dos años de paro y dependiendo de la edad a lo mejor después un subsidio, y así las cuentas cambian radicalmente.

Y lo de ser casapapi es otra generalización. Yo me fui de casa de mis padres hace 28 años y te aseguro que esa pasta me dura más que uno que viva en casa de sus padres pero el primer día se lo funda en un Audi A3 y en la colección de ropa primavera-verano de Louis Vuitton.

En mi caso esos 60.000€ los destinaría a invertir para que crecieran año a año y generaran ingresos pasivos todos los meses. Aquí mucho se habla de dejar el remo pero poco sobre como o de que vivir una vez lo has soltado. Alguno se piensa que matarse a estudiar para sacarse la placita es dejar el remo pero no, igual tienes que madrugar e igual tienes ir a un sitio de trabajo asqueroso que soportar a auténticos hijos de puta compañeros y jefes, aunque tu situación sea mejor que los de la privada. En ningún sitio atan los perros con longanizas.

Para mi dejar de remar es estar en mi casa o donde sea tocándome los cojones y que siga entrando dinero en mis cuentas corrientes para que pueda sufragar mi estilo de vida de vivir tocándome los cojones. Como decía el tío Warren Buffet:


----------



## EGO (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (13 Jul 2022)

K pasa remeritos habéis pillado ya buen picateclas 50k?


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> K pasa remeritos habéis pillado ya buen picateclas 50k?



Tú lo tienes más fácil, un chocho mueve montañas.
Debes buscar picateclas solventes que sean nuncafollistas, suerte en la caza.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

No pongo ni quito una coma a lo que ha dicho este señor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo suyo hubiera sido que en el mensaje original especificaras que es en tu caso. Dices que "lonchafineandoo mucho te dura 3 años como mucho" como generalizando, pero a la hora de la verdad a cada uno le dura lo que tiene que durar y cada uno es un mundo. Ya de entrada si te dan esa indemnización tienes derecho a dos años de paro y dependiendo de la edad a lo mejor después un subsidio, y así las cuentas cambian radicalmente.
> 
> Y lo de ser casapapi es otra generalización. Yo me fui de casa de mis padres hace 28 años y te aseguro que esa pasta me dura más que uno que viva en casa de sus padres pero el primer día se lo funda en un Audi A3 y en la colección de ropa primavera-verano de Louis Vuitton.
> 
> ...



Claro. Obviamente con dos años de paro más la indemnización pues te da para más tiempo. Y si puedes encadenar paguitas pues ni te cuento. Y si tienes casa en propiedad y no pagas hipoteca pues más. Cada uno tiene que analizar su situación.
Y lo otro yo lo he dicho siempre: quien piense que trabajar en lo público es una bicoca se equivoca y mucho. Va a tener que madrugar igual y va a tener que aguantar a hijosdeputa igual.
Lo de invertir, es algo que he intentado muchas veces y no le he sacado mucha pasta, y menos en esta época donde el precio del dinero estaba a cero para que los pepitos no se fueran a la mierda.

Y lo que he dicho de mi experiencia pues es eso, mi experiencia, la de alguien que nació en una familia más pobre que las ratas y que desde pequeño tuvo que mendigar a todo el mundo por todo. Y miraba por cada céntimo que gastaba. Por eso te decía que algo de experiencia en lonchafinear y sacarle partido al dinero tengo.


----------



## Imbersor (14 Jul 2022)

urgente!! ultima hora, emergencia!!

se fitra video de como acabó fargo cuando dejó de remar


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> urgente!! ultima hora, emergencia!!
> 
> se fitra video de como acabó fargo cuando dejó de remar



Te has pasado, tío.
Ahora en serio, imagino un Fargo tranquilo, levantándose a la hora que le sale de las pelotas, iría mucho a la playa y a hacer senderismo por rutas de montaña, por supuesto llevaría un bocadillo de casa y un ZUMITO para lonchafinear y me duren màs los ahorros.
Volvería a casa de mi madre ya por la tarde, me daría una buena ducha y jugaría a videojuegos o vería una peli sin mirar la hora porque al día siguiente no madrugo.
Pero me gusta dormir para recargar las pilas a tope, así que a las 12, al sobre. 
Dormiría como un príncipe 8 o 9 horas todos los putos días, algo impensable para un remero madrugador.
Al día siguiente gym por la mañana y luego al mediodía comer en casa, a mesa puesta como un señor, ventajas del casapapismo. 
Por la tarde saldría a dar una vuelta en coche o autobús (esto tendría que pensarlo porque el coche no es lonchafinismo), estaría por ahí, me apuntaría en algún curso O NO, iría al centro comercial a pillar videojuegos y luego una carrerita por la costa, libre como el viento, sin que ningùn jefecillo me toque las pelotas, mientras mis compañeros a esa misma hora aùn están pringando en la galera....
Joder, lo fácil que es ser feliz y como nos complicamos la vida a veces.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te has pasado, tío.
> Ahora en serio, imagino un Fargo tranquilo, levantándose a la hora que le sale de las pelotas, iría mucho a la playa y a hacer senderismo por rutas de montaña, por supuesto llevaría un bocadillo de casa y un ZUMITO para lonchafinear y me duren màs los ahorros.
> Volvería a casa de mi madre ya por la tarde, me daría una buena ducha y jugaría a videojuegos o vería una peli sin mirar la hora porque al día siguiente no madrugo.
> Pero me gusta dormir para recargar las pilas a tope, así que a las 12, al sobre.
> ...



Por eso algunos queremos turno de TARDE. Al final lo que harías es comer Doritos y forear todo el día para no gastar, y ni el fin de semana saldrías. Al menos el remero disfruta dos días a la semana si quiere.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

A las buenas pagas y a tpc


----------



## Imbersor (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te has pasado, tío.
> Ahora en serio, imagino un Fargo tranquilo, levantándose a la hora que le sale de las pelotas, iría mucho a la playa y a hacer senderismo por rutas de montaña, por supuesto llevaría un bocadillo de casa y un ZUMITO para lonchafinear y me duren màs los ahorros.
> Volvería a casa de mi madre ya por la tarde, me daría una buena ducha y jugaría a videojuegos o vería una peli sin mirar la hora porque al día siguiente no madrugo.
> Pero me gusta dormir para recargar las pilas a tope, así que a las 12, al sobre.
> ...



El ZUMITO tampoco es lonchafinismo


----------



## notorius.burbujo (14 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor es pegarte un año sabatico cada cierto tiempo. Cuando acabes hasta la polla de remar, te piras indefinidamente, y cuando tengas que volver vuelves.
Yo lo he hecho asi y estoy de puta madre, es increible como he mejorado mentalmente, tengo una claridad brutal.

No es lo mismo quedarte en paro 1 año buscando trabajo, que irte de forma indefinida. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Un dia paso algo en el trabajo, llame para decir que no iba a volver, envie el puto ordenador y el maldito telefono y ni me despedi, ni di preaviso ni pollas. Muy diplomaticamente, eso si. Asi de facil.

Ahora yo vuelvo a galeras en perfecto estado y aunque voy a estar rodeado de subnormales, lo bueno es que se que muchos estan desgastados, vacunados o incubando cuadros psicoticos asi que tengo claras ventajas sobre ellos. En este tiempo he aprendido que tengo que trabajar interiormente dia a dia para que la mierda del sistema no me arrastre, y ser mas fuerte, y asumir que yo soy el que tiene razon y no ellos. A veces es muy dificil luchar contra absolutamente todos los estamentos de la sociedad y mantenerte estoico, pero hay que trabajarlo dia a dia.

En este año de retiro en un pequeño pueblo semi abandonado, a 1 hora andando de la tienda mas cercana, y a 100 km de la ciudad mas cercana he estado leyendo, paseando, observando animales, bañandome en el lago, cuidando el huerto, almacenando leña. recogiendo setas, cuernos de ciervo, castañas, y tambien haciendo ejercicio, meditando, he dejado todas las medicaciones, drogas y vicios, y he dejado el consumismo. Tambien os he leido mucho.

Es increible la tranquilidad que uno siente cuando no tiene que pagar alquileres brutales, y no tiene la espada de damocles encima todo el dia. Desde esta posicion en la que estoy, se ven clarisimos todos los engaños y artificios, y se ve nitido como nos tienen esclavizados y acojonados.

Incluso me jode que casi nadie pueda permitirse este tipo de cosas, pero ellos se lo han buscado poniendose una horca con hipotecas, hijos que no van a poder educar, vendiendo su alma a sucubos, y evitando el enfrentamiento con el sistema.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo mejor es pegarte un año sabatico cada cierto tiempo. Cuando acabes hasta la polla de remar, te piras indefinidamente, y cuando tengas que volver vuelves.
> Yo lo he hecho asi y estoy de puta madre, es increible como he mejorado mentalmente, tengo una claridad brutal.
> 
> No es lo mismo quedarte en paro 1 año buscando trabajo, que irte de forma indefinida. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Un dia paso algo en el trabajo, llame para decir que no iba a volver, envie el puto ordenador y el maldito telefono y ni me despedi, ni di preaviso ni pollas. Asi de facil.
> ...



con dos cojones, algunos aspiramos a eso con placita, tener derecho a excedencias. El problema en españistan esq como sueltes el remo no pillas otro, y ahi si que estas en la mierda.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

mi plan maestro es enganchar un picateclas, y retirarme de vez en cuando con su sueldo 50k


----------



## Imbersor (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> mi plan maestro es enganchar un picateclas, y retirarme de vez en cuando con su sueldo 50k



Ya nos hemos enterado las 12 veces anteriores Paquita!


----------



## notorius.burbujo (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> con dos cojones, algunos aspiramos a eso con placita, tener derecho a excedencias. El problema en españistan esq como sueltes el remo no pillas otro, y ahi si que estas en la mierda.



Cierto, pero es un riesgo que a veces tenemos que asumir, no puedes tener seguridad, estabilidad y libertad al mismo tiempo. Y si hace falta nos reinventamos, yo ya lo he hecho unas cuantas veces. No es sencillo, pero para huir de ese miedo constante a “quedarnos descolgados” es necesario enfrentarse a el y experimentar, navegar en la incertidumbre.

Ir contracorriente del sistema tiene un peaje, pero yo lo pago con gusto. A mi ya me es imposible negar lo que se, no puedo fingir mas, a ver ahora que tal lo integro.


----------



## amanciortera (14 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo mejor es pegarte un año sabatico cada cierto tiempo. Cuando acabes hasta la polla de remar, te piras indefinidamente, y cuando tengas que volver vuelves.
> Yo lo he hecho asi y estoy de puta madre, es increible como he mejorado mentalmente, tengo una claridad brutal.
> 
> No es lo mismo quedarte en paro 1 año buscando trabajo, que irte de forma indefinida. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Un dia paso algo en el trabajo, llame para decir que no iba a volver, envie el puto ordenador y el maldito telefono y ni me despedi, ni di preaviso ni pollas. Muy diplomaticamente, eso si. Asi de facil.
> ...



bravo, BRAVISIMO


----------



## trellat (14 Jul 2022)

Toca pasar a modalidad latigo se sal


----------



## amanciortera (14 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo mejor es pegarte un año sabatico cada cierto tiempo. Cuando acabes hasta la polla de remar, te piras indefinidamente, y cuando tengas que volver vuelves.
> Yo lo he hecho asi y estoy de puta madre, es increible como he mejorado mentalmente, tengo una claridad brutal.
> 
> No es lo mismo quedarte en paro 1 año buscando trabajo, que irte de forma indefinida. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Un dia paso algo en el trabajo, llame para decir que no iba a volver, envie el puto ordenador y el maldito telefono y ni me despedi, ni di preaviso ni pollas. Muy diplomaticamente, eso si. Asi de facil.
> ...



Yo hago lo mismito que tu, solo que en modalidad bajaciones, cada cierto tiempo unas bajaciones largas, y así va pasando el tiempo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Por eso algunos queremos turno de TARDE. Al final lo que harías es comer Doritos y forear todo el día para no gastar, y ni el fin de semana saldrías. Al menos el remero disfruta dos días a la semana si quiere.



Paqui, no tienes ni idea...
Mejor ser rico en tiempo antes que en dinero.
Te sacas el abono de transporte y puedes pasarte el día haciendo el tonto por ahî, viviendo aventuras, metiéndote en líos, VIVIENDO en definitiva.
Al menos estás más cerca de vivir, el otro estará encerrado en la misma galera haciendo las mismas tareas con la misma gente la mayor parte del día, como si estuviera cumpliendo condena en un penal, lo sé porque estoy en esa situación.
Tú hablas de vivir dos días a la semana, yo te hablo de vivir 7.
En algún momento se me acabará el dinero porque no soy Lobo estepario, pero hasta que llegue ese momento seré EL ÚNICO JEFE de mi tiempo, vagaré por los caminos como un hombre libre.
Yo valoro la libertad por encima de tener que aguantar las órdenes de nadie, si tengo que vivir de forma austera durante un tiempo para que los ahorros me duren más, lo haré.
Pepe Mujica (inspirado en Séneca) hablando de esto:


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Hasta que llegue ese momento que la empresa me de la *carta de despido con indemnización* seguiré yendo todos los días a mi lugar de trabajo a tocarme las pelotas, practicar el SUDAPOLLISMO y ser muy perro todo lo que pueda mientras cobro por ello, a ver si pillan la indirecta.


----------



## Bizarroff (14 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo mejor es pegarte un año sabatico cada cierto tiempo. Cuando acabes hasta la polla de remar, te piras indefinidamente, y cuando tengas que volver vuelves.
> Yo lo he hecho asi y estoy de puta madre, es increible como he mejorado mentalmente, tengo una claridad brutal.
> 
> No es lo mismo quedarte en paro 1 año buscando trabajo, que irte de forma indefinida. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Un dia paso algo en el trabajo, llame para decir que no iba a volver, envie el puto ordenador y el maldito telefono y ni me despedi, ni di preaviso ni pollas. Muy diplomaticamente, eso si. Asi de facil.
> ...



Precisamente la semana pasada se pilló un año de excedencia un compañero, está hasta la polla del trabajo y de los jefes. Está con nosotros hasta final de mes. Le pregunté porque no hace como yo y se limita a pasar de encargados y le suda la polla todo, pero conversando con él enseguida caes que no todo el mundo es igual y no tiene esa capacidad aunque lo intente. Se va sin tener nada en plan otro trabajo, a una casa de su familia en los Pirineos de Huesca que él es de allí. Me da lástima que se vaya porque es buen tío, entró casi a la par que yo y tiene mi misma edad, pero ojalá no tenga que volver porque encuentre allí su sitio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Precisamente la semana pasada se pilló un año de excedencia un compañero, está hasta la polla del trabajo y de los jefes. Está con nosotros hasta final de mes. Le pregunté porque no hace como yo y se limita a pasar de encargados y le suda la polla todo, pero conversando con él enseguida caes que no todo el mundo es igual y no tiene esa capacidad aunque lo intente. Se va sin tener nada en plan otro trabajo, a una casa de su familia en los Pirineos de Huesca que él es de allí. Me da lástima que se vaya porque es buen tío, entró casi a la par que yo y tiene mi misma edad, pero ojalá no tenga que volver porque encuentre allí su sitio.



Me alegro por él, pero volvemos a lo mismo otra vez: se puede permitir hacerlo porque SU FAMILIA TIENE UNA CASA EN LOS PIRINEOS. Es decir, que viene de familia bien y puede dejar de trabajar porque tiene personas y un colchón que le permiten hacerlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> El ZUMITO tampoco es lonchafinismo



Ni los videojuegos, que valen una pasta.


----------



## Lemavos (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me alegro por él, pero volvemos a lo mismo otra vez: se puede permitir hacerlo porque SU FAMILIA TIENE UNA CASA EN LOS PIRINEOS. Es decir, que viene de familia bien y puede dejar de trabajar porque tiene personas y un colchón que le permiten hacerlo.



Ese ejemplo es el del 75% de la población en edad laboral, todo el mundo tiene una familia y mínimo 1 vivienda familiar. 

La gran renuncia es un hecho y los que vivís del dinero público estáis con el culo cerrado. 

Si vives de los demás, no los revientes, sacales algo, pero no los revientes porque luego te quedas sin nada. 

Nos engañan con el dinero, no lo harán con el trabajo.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> mi plan maestro es enganchar un picateclas, y retirarme de vez en cuando con su sueldo 50k



yo soy picateclas 30k al año con 30 años, potencialmente ganaré mucho más en unos años, no calvo, no enano, saludable.

Tu que ofreces?


----------



## Bizarroff (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me alegro por él, pero volvemos a lo mismo otra vez: se puede permitir hacerlo porque SU FAMILIA TIENE UNA CASA EN LOS PIRINEOS. Es decir, que viene de familia bien y puede dejar de trabajar porque tiene personas y un colchón que le permiten hacerlo.



No es que su familia tenga un chalet allí, ni es rico ni nada de eso. Se va a vivir a la casa familiar o casa de su padre. Deja Madrid y sus alquileres de 1000€, sus atascos mañaneros y se vuelve a su pueblo a respirar aire puro y tranquilidad. Tiene techo y comida, para sus cuatro gastos a tirar de subsidios y trabajo en B. Deja el remo y que trabaje 181 días anuales para pagar impuestos otro tonto del culo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni los videojuegos, que valen una pasta.



De segunda mano son baratos.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> yo soy picateclas 30k al año con 30 años, potencialmente ganaré mucho más en unos años, no calvo, no enano, saludable.
> 
> Tu que ofreces?



La cosa se pone interesante.
Paqui @pacopalotes, acuda a caja.


----------



## Imbersor (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De segunda mano son baratos.



Y con tu cuenta de steam region Argentina, Rusia y Turquía, compartiendola en modo familiar y jugando con la tuya, aun mas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No es que su familia tenga un chalet allí, ni es rico ni nada de eso. Se va a vivir a la casa familiar o casa de su padre. Deja Madrid y sus alquileres de 1000€, sus atascos mañaneros y se vuelve a su pueblo a respirar aire puro y tranquilidad. Tiene techo y comida, para sus cuatro gastos a tirar de subsidios y trabajo en B. Deja el remo y que trabaje 181 días anuales para pagar impuestos otro tonto del culo.



Y aquí volvemos a lo que hemos dicho muchas veces en este foro: uno debe dedicarse a algo que esté relacionado con su familia y con su entorno. Cualquier otra cosa es antinatural.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Y con tu cuenta de steam region Argentina, Rusia y Turquía, compartiendola en modo familiar y jugando con la tuya, aun mas.



Tengo la ps4 y un montón de juegos pendientes, al no tener novia que mantener me puedo dar algunos lujos aunque cobre una miseria.
Eso sí, me salva el CASAPAPISMO.
Si estuviera por mi cuenta estaría viviendo en un cuchitril y no llegaría a fin de mes.
El Bobierno ha olvidado que si aumenta el coste de la vida pero no suben los salarios se puede liar parda.
Si la cesta de la compra sigue subiendo no descartemos robos en supermercados en los próximos meses.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

A los rojos se les está yendo el país de las manos, primero con las paguitas a los moronegros del desierto que siguen llegando a nuestras costas, y ahora no metiendo mano en el precio del combustible y productos básicos.
Ya se empiezan a ver robos de gasolina en España, como en aquella peli de Mel Gibson.
Los rojos se refugiarán en sus casoplones y le echarán la culpa a Putin.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo la ps4 y un montón de juegos pendientes, al no tener novia que mantener me puedo dar algunos lujos aunque cobre una miseria.
> Eso sí, me salva el CASAPAPISMO.
> Si estuviera por mi cuenta estaría viviendo en un cuchitril y no llegaría a fin de mes.
> El Bobierno ha olvidado que si aumenta el coste de la vida pero no suben los salarios se puede liar parda.
> Si la cesta de la compra sigue subiendo no descartemos robos en supermercados en los próximos meses.



Fargo, TU YA ESTÁS MUERTO EN VIDA


----------



## insanekiller (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te has pasado, tío.
> Ahora en serio, imagino un Fargo tranquilo, levantándose a la hora que le sale de las pelotas, iría mucho a la playa y a hacer senderismo por rutas de montaña, por supuesto llevaría un bocadillo de casa y un ZUMITO para lonchafinear y me duren màs los ahorros.
> Volvería a casa de mi madre ya por la tarde, me daría una buena ducha y jugaría a videojuegos o vería una peli sin mirar la hora porque al día siguiente no madrugo.
> Pero me gusta dormir para recargar las pilas a tope, así que a las 12, al sobre.
> ...



FARGO, disculpe no querría cuestionar sus pilares y su diseño de vida, pero si no me equivoco creo que ustec va a por placita cierto no? supongo que en esa placita no hay padrino cierto? supongo que tampoco hay contactos para tener un aviso o puntitos de mas rollo discriminación positiva y tal, disculpe pero creo que escribió sin querer mi retiro y no el suyo. El que va a por la placita tiene horario de levantarse a las 7 o 8 como muy tarde, ir a academia hasta las 13:00, pequeño descanso, preparar comida, comer, siesta¿ o 1h de juegos, volver a estudiar hasta 20:00 descansito cena, repaso de ultima hora hasta 22:15 y dormir, entre las horas 30 min de ejercicio, o mas si la placita es bombero o local, y todo esto cuando ahora esta todo el mundo yendo a por la placita, sin contar las nuevas de hoy que rezan "

*Más de 4.000 aspirantes se presentan a las oposiciones de enfermería en Extremadura*
Las plazas a cubrir son 467"

Sinceramente si me gustaría ser funzi o al menos un trabajo que no te paguen con cacahuetes pero ante este panorama ni lo intento, y si me comparo con el que se esta preparando, bueno es cierto que tiene toda la mañana para ver dibujos animados, pero casi que me hace no ver tan mal mi sitio en la privada, visto desde fuera dan ganas de pegarse un tiro y la privada no suena tan mal (ojo no defiendo la privada y el retiro es mi opción) solo trato de pensar que esta es la vida que llevan los que van a muerte a por la placita. Es cierto que esto solo se veía en cosas rollo abogado del estado, registrador de la propiedad o notario, eran los casos mas extremos con este horario pero llegados a la "sed" de plazas actuales no me extrañaría que para bedel, conserje o jardinero la cosa este así. Simplemente mi humilde opinión


----------



## Murray's (14 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> FARGO, disculpe no querría cuestionar sus pilares y su diseño de vida, pero si no me equivoco creo que ustec va a por placita cierto no? supongo que en esa placita no hay padrino cierto? supongo que tampoco hay contactos para tener un aviso o puntitos de mas rollo discriminación positiva y tal, disculpe pero creo que escribió sin querer mi retiro y no el suyo. El que va a por la placita tiene horario de levantarse a las 7 o 8 como muy tarde, ir a academia hasta las 13:00, pequeño descanso, preparar comida, comer, siesta¿ o 1h de juegos, volver a estudiar hasta 20:00 descansito cena, repaso de ultima hora hasta 22:15 y dormir, entre las horas 30 min de ejercicio, o mas si la placita es bombero o local, y todo esto cuando ahora esta todo el mundo yendo a por la placita, sin contar las nuevas de hoy que rezan "
> 
> *Más de 4.000 aspirantes se presentan a las oposiciones de enfermería en Extremadura*
> Las plazas a cubrir son 467"
> ...



Ya no es porque se presente mucha gente.
es que sin contactos ni mérito alguno no merece ni intentarlo.

La mayoría de opos están amañadas, y casi que adjudicadas. Las que sin contactos ni méritos entras son las del Estado y sacando un 9 por lo menos, esas son tres, las AGE, Prisiones, y FSE, el resto, autonómicas y municipales todo por méritos de haber trabajado o estar trabajando en lo que te presentes y contactos. Y en esas con todo necesitas al menos un 6'5 o 7 , nada de aprobadillo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Fargo, TU YA ESTÁS MUERTO EN VIDA



Todo tiene su lado bueno, lo que está muerto no puede morir.
Podéis dispararme, podéis apuñalarme pero no me mataréis.
Yo morí el día que me di cuenta que no iba a tener ESTO para darle besitos, gostar a pelito, preñar, asistir al parto de mi coneja y ver pequeños Farguines correteando por el jardín de mi casa en el campo.
En lugar de eso actualmente veo netflix y cuando el hambre aprieta me hago una pajilla minutera con xvideos, a veces lloro antes de dormir, pero solo a veces. Y al día siguiente a remar otra vez.
Somos los hijos malditos de la Historia, ni sentimos ni padecemos.
Solo un besito de una chortina pizpi con buenas tetas podría revivir a este perro viejo, pero la probabilidad de que eso ocurra es tan remota que ya perdí la fe.
Veamos lo que nos estamos perdiendo exactamente:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

EL AGOTAMIENTO DEL NIÑO ESTUDIANTE EN VERANO.

BROOOOTAL


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> yo soy picateclas 30k al año con 30 años, potencialmente ganaré mucho más en unos años, no calvo, no enano, saludable.
> 
> Tu que ofreces?



tú no tenías una novia? Me estás tangando. Además me comentan desde dirección que estás en el paro y no tienes un puto duro


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes busco picateclas a ser posible no mayor de 30, trabajador y con buena paga que pueda mantener a su esposa, salario a partir de 30000, ideal 50K. Que este de buen ver decentito al menos. Muchas gracias


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El casapapismo es la auténtica salud.



¡¡¡buena jaca!!!


----------



## Murray's (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo tiene su lado bueno, lo que está muerto no puede morir.
> Podéis dispararme, podéis apuñalarme pero no me mataréis.
> Yo morí el día que me di cuenta que no iba a tener ESTO para darle besitos, gostar a pelito, preñar, asistir al parto de mi coneja y ver pequeños Farguines correteando por el jardín de mi casa en el campo.
> En lugar de eso actualmente veo netflix y cuando el hambre aprieta me hago una pajilla minutera con xvideos, a veces lloro antes de dormir, pero solo a veces. Y al día siguiente a remar otra vez.
> ...






No pides nada extraño. 

Amor y sexo es algo básico que todo ser humano debe tener y satisfacer, no tenerlo puede conducir a la frustración, desidia, ansiedad o depresión, adiciones tipo drogas, comida...

Amor y sexo son necesidades a satisfacer, como respirar o comer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Fargo, TU YA ESTÁS MUERTO EN VIDA



Un crack el tío de la moraleja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo tiene su lado bueno, lo que está muerto no puede morir.
> Podéis dispararme, podéis apuñalarme pero no me mataréis.
> Yo morí el día que me di cuenta que no iba a tener ESTO para darle besitos, gostar a pelito, preñar, asistir al parto de mi coneja y ver pequeños Farguines correteando por el jardín de mi casa en el campo.
> En lugar de eso actualmente veo netflix y cuando el hambre aprieta me hago una pajilla minutera con xvideos, a veces lloro antes de dormir, pero solo a veces. Y al día siguiente a remar otra vez.
> ...



Eso en realidad es de la peli Career oportunitties. Y la Connelly en su juventud tiene una carrera de zorreo brutal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Buenas tardes busco picateclas a ser posible no mayor de 30, trabajador y con buena paga que pueda mantener a su esposa, salario a partir de 30000, ideal 50K. Que este de buen ver decentito al menos. Muchas gracias



No te interesa un picateclas. Además 50k no son ni 3000 al mes. ¿Con eso te va a mantener?


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te interesa un picateclas. Además 50k no son ni 3000 al mes. ¿Con eso te va a mantener?



Hombre pero mejor que 1000 son. 1000 para tener un piso decente, y 2000 para gastar, no está tan mal es un sueldo privilegiado hoy dia. Evidentemente mientras más gorda la paga más contenta me va a tener y eso redundará en su satisfacción, el verá


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No pides nada extraño.
> 
> Amor y sexo es algo básico que todo ser humano debe tener y satisfacer, no tenerlo puede conducir a la frustración, desidia, ansiedad o depresión, adiciones tipo drogas, comida...
> 
> ...



Pues algunos llevamos muchísimo tiempo sobreviviendo sin ello, malamente , pero vivos


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te interesa un picateclas. Además 50k no son ni 3000 al mes. ¿Con eso te va a mantener?



Son más de 4000, buena paga gostosa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Son más de 4000, buena paga gostosa



No, no lo son. En neto son 2900 como mucho. Si yo cobro casi eso.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo son. En neto son 2900 como mucho. Si yo cobro casi eso.



50000 NETOS


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo son. En neto son 2900 como mucho. Si yo cobro casi eso.



Pero vaya que 2900 es un buen sueldo también que más quieres con lo mala que está la cosa. Esa paga da para gastar


----------



## peterr (14 Jul 2022)

Alucino con la gente, el otro día me dice uno, tengo 15 días de vacaciones a finales de agosto y luego unos días más a lo largo del año, pero nada más.
Alucino como una persona solo puede desconectar de la esclavitud pocas semanas al año.
No entiendo como la gente puede vivir así.

Comprendo que haya gente que no le quede otra, sino se ven en la calle y arruinados.

Pero no entiendo como hay gente con posibles, autónomos, personas con buenos sueldos que solo se cogen 2-3 semanas de vacaciones al año, no entra en mi cabeza. Es afán de dinero o que es.
Vaya timo nos han pegado con la carrera de la rata, a mi no me exclavizan hasta los 70 años, no se lo creen ni ellos. Abrid los ojos.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Alucino con la gente, el otro día me dice uno, tengo 15 días de vacaciones a finales de agosto y luego unos días más a lo largo del año, pero nada más.
> Alucino como una persona solo puede desconectar de la esclavitud pocas semanas al año.
> No entiendo como la gente puede vivir así.
> 
> ...



No hay muchas más opciónes


----------



## McNulty (14 Jul 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Alucino con la gente, el otro día me dice uno, tengo 15 días de vacaciones a finales de agosto y luego unos días más a lo largo del año, pero nada más.
> Alucino como una persona solo puede desconectar de la esclavitud pocas semanas al año.
> No entiendo como la gente puede vivir así.
> 
> ...



Yo te lo explico sencillo.

Su vida es el trabajo. Les dejas sin él y no son nadie, se quedan vacíos y sin rumbo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso en realidad es de la peli Career oportunitties. Y la Connelly en su juventud tiene una carrera de zorreo brutal.



ufff menuda putita, ya tengo peli pa esta noche


----------



## peterr (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No hay muchas más opciónes



Que alguien me explique esto.
Te ofrecen currar 4 días a la semana, reduciendote el salario y ¿nadie se acoge a esa opción?.
¿Pero que son subnormales?
Pongamos una media en Telefónica de unos 1.800€/salario, ¿la gente no prefiere vivir como un marqués toda su vida y cobrar 1.350€?
Que lo rechazan, pues venga a la ruleta de la rata, y no paréis de correr. A disfrutarlo.








Los trabajadores de Telefónica rechazan unánimemente la semana laboral de 4 días


La propuesta de reducir los días laborables pero con descuento del sueldo no convence a los empleados de la operadora en un clima de crisis económica



elpais.com


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Que alguien me explique esto.
> Te ofrecen currar 4 días a la semana, reduciendote el salario y ¿nadie se acoge a esa opción?.
> ¿Pero que son subnormales?
> Pongamos una media en Telefónica de unos 1.800€/salario, ¿la gente no prefiere vivir como un marqués toda su vida y cobrar 1.350€?
> ...



La vida está muy cara.


----------



## Imbersor (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tú no tenías una novia? Me estás tangando. Además me comentan desde dirección que estás en el paro y no tienes un puto duro









Pero como va a estar en paro un picateclas si cambian de trabajo dos dias a la semana y suben 14k de sueldo en cada cambio.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero como va a estar en paro un picateclas si cambian de trabajo dos dias a la semana y suben 14k de sueldo en cada cambio.



this is Spain, no EEUU...


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Buenas tardes busco picateclas a ser posible no mayor de 30, trabajador y con buena paga que pueda mantener a su esposa, salario a partir de 30000, ideal 50K. Que este de buen ver decentito al menos. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Todavía me acuerdo de mi primer día de colegio, tendría 3 o 4 años.
Mi madre me dejó allì con las profesoras Charos y el resto de mocosos de mi edad, y se largó.
Ese día me di cuenta que aquello solo era una cárcel para que los padres descansaran de nosotros.
Los profesores eran los carceleros, ordenándonos trabajos forzados y vigilándonos para que no escapáramos ni dijéramos una palabra más alta que la otra.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

Joder, acabo de darme cuenta que mañana empiezo a las 07 en la galera.
Yo me cago en mi jefe, mis compañeros de trabajo, Antonio Sánchez y su puta madre.
Cualquier día la lío y salgo en las noticias:
"Era un chaval muy normal, estaba registrado en un foro llamado burbuja...."


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, acabo de darme cuenta que mañana empiezo a las 07 en la galera.
> Yo me cago en mi jefe, mis compañeros de trabajo, Antonio Sánchez y su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123470



Mínimo esfuerzo


----------



## Imbersor (14 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, acabo de darme cuenta que mañana empiezo a las 07 en la galera.
> Yo me cago en mi jefe, mis compañeros de trabajo, Antonio Sánchez y su puta madre.
> Cualquier día la lío y salgo en las noticias:
> "Era un chaval muy normal, estaba registrado en un foro llamado burbuja.info..."
> ...



Yo empezaría renovando la carpeta de memes, joputa


----------



## Fargo (14 Jul 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Mínimo esfuerzo



Eso por supuesto.
No pienso dar un palo al agua en toda la mañana, mi sudapollismo será asombroso.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero como va a estar en paro un picateclas si cambian de trabajo dos dias a la semana y suben 14k de sueldo en cada cambio.



Eso son los rumores que circulan por burbuja. Que es un casapapys desgraciao que no tiene un puto duro y encima está calvo. Que de picateclas paga gorda nada


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero como va a estar en paro un picateclas si cambian de trabajo dos dias a la semana y suben 14k de sueldo en cada cambio.



Es o no ahí es donde están las PAGAS GORDAS y por tanto dónde debemos fijarnos, yo ya he dado consejo cada cual que haga lo que quiera pero nadie ha salido de la esclavitud remando


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

El estado busca 10 millones de inmigrantes para salvar las pensiones del baby boom


https://www.lainformacion.com/economia-negocios-y-finanzas/solicitar-pensiones-baby-boom-migracion-empleo-novedad/2870688/ Hay una regla en demografía muy sencilla e ilustrativa...* Nacimientos al año: 336.247 en 2021 Esperanza de vida al nacer: 83,06 en 2021 Multiplicando ambas sale la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jul 2022)

Yo estoy a punto de pirarme. Estoy muerto matao de la galera. Por mucho que haga "menos" acabo fatal.

Ya es cuestión de salud. ¿Sigo matandome para sostener un sueldo de mierda a cambio de derroición pura
que me deja agotao y no puedo dedicarme a nada útil o lo mando todo a la mierda para estar físicamente bien
y poder terminar y poner a punto mi plan de cambio laboral en buenas condiciones físicas y mentales?

El cuerpo no puede funcionar sin la mente, y la mente no puede funcionar bien en un cuerpo derroido.

Pues la respuesta es obvia. ¿da miedo? mogollón con la que esta cayendo.... pero el mundo es de los valientes, o eso dicen.

Puta derroición, además trás unas cuantas pesquisas ya he averiguado que el hijo de perra de RRHH me tiene vetado y atravesado y que no va a darme oportunidad de nada en este caso cambio a un puesto de menos derroición física.

Tened por seguro que a los de RRHH habría que colgarlos de una soga y quemarlos en una puta pira funeraria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1123436



Yo no le pregunto porque esto no es el ático, pero la pregunta es la de siempre: ¿Tú que puedes ofrecer a un hombre a cambio de mantenerte @pacopalotes ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, acabo de darme cuenta que mañana empiezo a las 07 en la galera.
> Yo me cago en mi jefe, mis compañeros de trabajo, Antonio Sánchez y su puta madre.
> Cualquier día la lío y salgo en las noticias:
> "Era un chaval muy normal, estaba registrado en un foro llamado burbuja.info..."
> ...



Y los vecinos diciendo: "siempre saludaba...se le veía buen chaval..."


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es o no ahí es donde están las PAGAS GORDAS y por tanto dónde debemos fijarnos, yo ya he dado consejo cada cual que haga lo que quiera pero nadie ha salido de la esclavitud remando



Que no te creas una mierda. Un picateclas en Madrí empieza cobrando menos de 1000 euros, y si se porta bien (borrego a 12 horas diarias) al cabo de 7-8 años igual llega a los 2000. En buenas épocas pueden cambiar de fácil de trabajo, pero un picateclas en España se acaba estancando y raramente llega a esos 50k que dices. Otro tema es si vas subiendo hasta gerente/socio y vendes tu alma al diablo, que vives para trabajar y puedes cobrar más de 100k, pero en España un picateclas es un pringao.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tú no tenías una novia? Me estás tangando. Además me comentan desde dirección que estás en el paro y no tienes un puto duro



tengo novia pero te puedo dar una oportunidad, sabes cocinar, limpiar, te encargaras de todo no? Mándame el CV por privado, gracias por el interés


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Alucino con la gente, el otro día me dice uno, tengo 15 días de vacaciones a finales de agosto y luego unos días más a lo largo del año, pero nada más.
> Alucino como una persona solo puede desconectar de la esclavitud pocas semanas al año.
> No entiendo como la gente puede vivir así.
> 
> ...



yo le eche huevos y me pille todo Agosto, 30 días naturales, lo voy a gozar! A mí no me esclaviza ni Dios!


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que no te creas una mierda. Un picateclas en Madrí empieza cobrando menos de 1000 euros, y si se porta bien (borrego a 12 horas diarias) al cabo de 7-8 años igual llega a los 2000. En buenas épocas pueden cambiar de fácil de trabajo, pero un picateclas en España se acaba estancando y raramente llega a esos 50k que dices. Otro tema es si vas subiendo hasta gerente/socio y vendes tu alma al diablo, que vives para trabajar y puedes cobrar más de 100k, pero en España un picateclas es un pringao.



Mentirá, picateclas con solo 2 años de experiencia ganando 2000 mil netos en 12 pagas, empresa americana.

Un saludo, que te sea leve el día


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jul 2022)

¿Suenan campanas de boda?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Jul 2022)

ojo al mensaje de la camiseta:



grande Nazaret, buena mujer casadera para aguantar el MAD MAX.


----------



## Galvani (15 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ser casapapi con 30 o 40 tiene delito
> 
> Pero remar por 1000 o 1300€ para resultar más interesante para las mujeres y poder pagar un piso para ver si te follas alguna mujer es de tontos. Pero hay quien lo hace



Y ser un lacayo remero sin escrúpulos más. Todo se justifica con lo mismo. Y no, no vale...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Jul 2022)

No hagais favores a vuestra empresa luego se lo toman como algo obligatorio y se enfadan si te niegas un dia


----------



## Murray's (15 Jul 2022)

En España cualquier remero trabaja para que el Estado, excluyéndole a él, viva bien , para que el empresario y su familia tenga un nivel de vida bueno, menos él remero, para que maestros y profesores puedan ya estar en julio de jijeos turismo y aventurillas y para los que tienen mujer estas no les dejen...

Vamos que quien reme en España está haciendo el canelo


----------



## Murray's (15 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y ser un lacayo remero sin escrúpulos más. Todo se justifica con lo mismo. Y no, no vale...



Si no follas es mejor ser casapapi o no remero

De todas formas el que folla folla y al final si gustas mucho a una mujer , ligarás independientemente si vives con los padres o tienes curro.

Tengo un primo de casi 30 años, casamami, no curra y tiene novia , además un ligoncete siempre lo he visto con tias y guapo lo que se dice guapo no es


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no le pregunto porque esto no es el ático, pero la pregunta es la de siempre: ¿Tú que puedes ofrecer a un hombre a cambio de mantenerte @pacopalotes ?



Yo pondría mi empeño para que esté contento


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> tengo novia pero te puedo dar una oportunidad, sabes cocinar, limpiar, te encargaras de todo no? Mándame el CV por privado, gracias por el interés



con novia no kedate con el bicho


----------



## Imbersor (15 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy a punto de pirarme. Estoy muerto matao de la galera. Por mucho que haga "menos" acabo fatal.
> 
> Ya es cuestión de salud. ¿Sigo matandome para sostener un sueldo de mierda a cambio de derroición pura
> que me deja agotao y no puedo dedicarme a nada útil o lo mando todo a la mierda para estar físicamente bien
> ...



Pero no vas a hacer una mierda y vas a seguir mamando

me equivoco?


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

Remerito las cuentas son claras. Tú pones 1000 para el piso, y 1000, para gastar y ahorrar, yo otros 1000 para gastar y ahorrar. Las cuentas SALEN. Si la paga es más gorda pues todavía mejor. Yo solo pagas gordas, todo lo demás es caverna


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Remerito las cuentas son claras. Tú pones 1000 para el piso, y 1000, para gastar y ahorrar, yo otros 1000 para gastar y ahorrar. Las cuentas SALEN. Si la paga es más gorda pues todavía mejor



Cada vez me doy más cuenta que estoy en la Champions leauge de los remeros, los picateclas somos remeros de primera división, debería valorarme más y llevar una vida a lo julio iglesias.

Saludos paticorta


----------



## Tocomocho77 (15 Jul 2022)

Yo remo lo justo y por 1700 al mes, ni sudo. Alquiler de 450 que pago yo solo. Equilibrio prefecto, lo siento por los demás.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No, al marido hay que dejarlo pasar hambre, para que se lo curre y valore lo que tiene. Tiene que trabajar duro para conseguir su premio, es el trabajo de la hembra mantener al hombre motivado y dar las debidas recompensas cuando corresponda. Dar recompensa fija sin motivo aparente solamente crea monstruos consentidos y flojos. Por eso la libido de la hembra es intermitente o cíclica, ella posee el don de controlar al macho



Venga ya... no me extraña que luego vengan las cornamentas, las putas y los lloros.

Yo ayer he echado dos polvos, hoy paso olímpicamente de tías.

Será por tías, además de soportar a una no follar, no me jodas, no merece la pena.


----------



## Imbersor (15 Jul 2022)

Tocomocho77 dijo:


> Yo remo lo justo y por 1700 al mes, ni sudo. Alquiler de 450 que pago yo solo. Equilibrio prefecto, lo siento por los demás.



Donde vives?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> chavales me ha dado la novia un tiempo y me he levantado derroido, 5 horas he dormido y no puedo rendir intelectualmente, estoy hasta la poya de todo, mi trabajo es todo de pensar, programación, y no puedo permitirme ni un día de bajón anímico, estoy destrozado.
> 
> Un saludo



Jojojo, culpa de los foreros y ser un puto pesetero.

Que tiempo ni que, se deja o no se deja, tiempo para follar con otros, eso del tiempo es un cuento para que la dejes en paz.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Cada vez me doy más cuenta que estoy en la Champions leauge de los remeros, los picateclas somos remeros de primera división, debería valorarme más y llevar una vida a lo julio iglesias.
> 
> Saludos paticorta



pero si eres un casapapy calvo que me lo han contao jaajajajajja


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, culpa de los foreros y ser un puto pesetero.
> 
> Que tiempo ni que, se deja o no se deja, tiempo para follar con otros, eso del tiempo es un cuento para que la dejes en paz.



bueno es que por lo visto el rata de mierda se quejaba de que su novia tenia un trabajo solo a media jornada y queria ke apokinara mas dinero, en vez de pensar yo te cuido princesa pues si ha encontrado otro que la trate bien k le den por culo eso es asi


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

dejad que los hombres se lleven los palos y remen mas, es asi como la naturaleza lo quiere.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> yo le eche huevos y me pille todo Agosto, 30 días naturales, lo voy a gozar! A mí no me esclaviza ni Dios!



Pase a recoger su finiquito. Gracias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero vaya que 2900 es un buen sueldo también que más quieres con lo mala que está la cosa. Esa paga da para gastar



No te creas. A poco que te metes en una vivienda, dos coches, y una serie de gastos fijos, te acaba quedando muy poco. En España se necesitan dos sueldos para poder vivir decentemente.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te creas. A poco que te metes en una vivienda, dos coches, y una serie de gastos fijos, te acaba quedando muy poco. En España se necesitan dos sueldos para poder vivir decentemente.



Bueno con pagar el piso vale tampoco está la cosa para lujos. Pero estamos hablando que yo estoy al borde de la miseria, sola con ,1000 euros, pues si el otro aporta 2000 a mí me saca de la miseria yo lo veo claro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero si eres un casapapy calvo que me lo han contao jaajajajajja



Hace años era conocido por ser un CM que habría hilos variados por aquí. Casi siempre con la temática novia-trabajo.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace años era conocido por ser un CM que habría hilos variados por aquí. Casi siempre con la temática novia-trabajo.



No tiene un puto duro, rateando a la novia que está en la miseria con 500 euros, y encima va de sobrao y se queja de que le dejen


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno con pagar el piso vale tampoco está la cosa para lujos. Pero estamos hablando que yo estoy al borde de la miseria, sola con ,1000 euros, pues si el otro aporta 2000 a mí me saca de la miseria yo lo veo claro



Claro, pero eso deberías haberlo pensado en tu época de esplendor, donde podías elegir gilipollas. Aún así en España siempre hay calzonazos y arrastrados dispuestos a todo.
Con 1000 euros se puede vivir en una ciudad media y obviamente sin grandes lujos. De coche casi que te puedes olvidar.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, pero eso deberías haberlo pensado en tu época de esplendor, donde podías elegir gilipollas. Aún así en España siempre hay calzonazos y arrastrados dispuestos a todo.
> Con 1000 euros se puede vivir en una ciudad media y obviamente sin grandes lujos. De coche casi que te puedes olvidar.



Por qué? Si el otro tiene mi edad a qué aspira, pues tendrá que irse con una de su edad como es lógico o le darán por culo. Vaya yo creo que todavía puedo pillar algo. El picateclas de mi patera me dijo que creía que yo tenía 23, mentira, pero me lo tomo como un piropo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Jul 2022)

siempre pasa en lo mismo, llega la loca de Viernes, PROARIA o cualquier otra forera con chocho y revienta el hilo, decenas de páginas de "chat" offtopic, perseguida por decenas de pagafantas, las mujeres derroyen la calidad de los foros. Le pasó a FC y pasará aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> bueno es que por lo visto el rata de mierda se quejaba de que su novia tenia un trabajo solo a media jornada y queria ke apokinara mas dinero, en vez de pensar yo te cuido princesa pues si ha encontrado otro que la trate bien k le den por culo eso es asi



Decís que los hombres no nos hemos adaptado a los nuevos tiempos pero la realidad es que sois las mujeres quienes queréis lo bueno de lo tradicional y lo bueno de la modernidad, y eso no puede ser. Y menos en una época donde una tía te da una patada en el culo de un día para otro y la suciedad y las leyes la apoyan.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, pero eso deberías haberlo pensado en tu época de esplendor, donde podías elegir gilipollas. Aún así en España siempre hay calzonazos y arrastrados dispuestos a todo.
> Con 1000 euros se puede vivir en una ciudad media y obviamente sin grandes lujos. De coche casi que te puedes olvidar.



Puedo sobrevivir si, pero el plan es pillar una paga gorda evidentemente


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Decís que los hombres no nos hemos adaptado a los nuevos tiempos pero la realidad es que sois las mujeres quienes queréis lo bueno de lo tradicional y lo bueno de la modernidad, y eso no puede ser. Y menos en una época donde una tía te da una patada en el culo de un día para otro y la suciedad y las leyes la apoyan.



A los hombres les pasa igual. Quieren tener una mujer pero que tenga 20 años siempre, cómo las fotitos que ponéis de tias en pelotas , algunos rozando los 40 pensando en gilipolleces a ver si espabilais. Buscad una buena paga eso ya da bastantes puntos, las mujeres huyen de la miseria, lo que triunfa es lo de toda la vida, aportar seguridad, y claro tiene que haber una atracción, pero los instintos siguen ahí, una mujer no quiere un matado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Por qué? Si el otro tiene mi edad a qué aspira, pues tendrá que irse con una de su edad como es lógico o le darán por culo. Vaya yo creo que todavía puedo pillar algo. El picateclas de mi patera me dijo que creía que yo tenía 23, mentira, pero me lo tomo como un piropo



Sabes que eso no va así. Igual que una mujer desde adolescente siempre mira hacia arriba y pasa de sus compis de pupitre que le parecen críos. Para un tío una mujer de +30 es una vieja, y eso ha sido así desde siempre. Se llama Biología. Y más en esta época donde con 20 ya pueden hacerte un collage con las pollas que se han comido y cabalgado. 
Una mujer tiene que aprovechar su prime-time no para cabalgar 100 pollas sino para encontrar un tío con quien compartir tu vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sabes que eso no va así. Igual que una mujer desde adolescente siempre mira hacia arriba y pasa de sus compis de pupitre que le parecen críos. Para un tío una mujer de +30 es una vieja, y eso ha sido así desde siempre. Se llama Biología. Y más en esta época donde con 20 ya pueden hacerte un collage con las pollas que se han comido y cabalgado.
> Una mujer tiene que aprovechar su prime-time no para cabalgar 100 pollas sino para encontrar un tío con quien compartir tu vida.



Pero es que con esa edad, los tíos tampoco quieren una pareja estable, quieren follar a cuántas más mejor, eso es lo que no captas, que la demacre es para todos, y a mí tampoco me hace ni puta gracia salir con uno que se ha follado a 200 que te crees


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A los hombres les pasa igual. Quieren tener una mujer pero que tenga 20 años siempre, cómo las fotitos que ponéis de tias en pelotas , algunos rozando los 40 pensando en gilipolleces a ver si espabilais. Buscad una buena paga eso ya da bastantes puntos, las mujeres huyen de la miseria, lo que triunfa es lo de toda la vida, aportar seguridad, y claro tiene que haber una atracción, pero los instintos siguen ahí, una mujer no quiere un matado



Una mujer no quiere una matado cuando ya tiene +30, porque antes se ha pasado la vida con matados.

Y no, un tío claro que quiere mujeres jóvenes, pero si a un tío lo enganchas con 20 y lo tienes contento ese no se va jamás de tu lado hasta su muerte. Hablo de buenos tíos, no de vuestros malotes. Eso te lo decían todas las abuelas antes.

Yo ya tengo una paga bastante decente, pero eso no se consigue con 20 años, se consigue cuando ya tienes más de 30/40, y cuando llega ese momento ya no queda ninguna mujer de tu edad que valga una mierda, porque ya llevan 15-20 años cabalgando malotes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero es que con esa edad, los tíos tampoco quieren una pareja estable, quieren follar a cuántas más mejor, eso es lo que no captas, que la demacre es para todos, y a mí tampoco me hace ni puta gracia salir con uno que se ha follado a 200 que te crees



Y volvéis a soltar lo mismo una y otra vez que no es la realidad. 80-20. El 80% de las tías se follan al 20% de los tíos. Con 20 años la mayoría de tíos se han comido una mierda pinchada en un palo, mientras el 80% de tías ya han follado más que todos esos tíos en su vida. Igual es que solo te fijas en ese 20% y pasas del otro 80%, que como te digo, a poco que te arrimaras ya lo tienes para siempre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> siempre pasa en lo mismo, llega la loca de Viernes, PROARIA o cualquier otra forera con chocho y revienta el hilo, decenas de páginas de "chat" offtopic, perseguida por decenas de pagafantas, las mujeres derroyen la calidad de los foros. Le pasó a FC y pasará aquí.



El agotamiento del remero tiene mucho que ver también con la calidad de nuestras mujeres.


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No hagais favores a vuestra empresa luego se lo toman como algo obligatorio y se enfadan si te niegas un dia



Un jeta cinco estrellas nunca debe de desaprovechar una oportunidad como esa. Decir no es algo totalmente prohibido, es mejor decir algo tipo 

_"Si claro, lo que haga falta, además me viene bien que vengas a pedirme ayuda ya que quería hablar contigo porque también te quería pedir un favor..."_ 

y entonces sacas a relucir todo el jetismo que hay en tu interior pidiendo un favor mucho mayor. Como por ejemplo pedir el viernes tarde libre para ir a visitar a tu tía-abuela que la pobre está enferma, aunque te lo vayas a pasar en tu casa bebiendo cerveza y jugando al ordenador. Si se niegan los que quedan mal son ellos, no tú.

Hay que ir siempre con el manualillo bien aprendido.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (15 Jul 2022)

Argentina....Próximamente España


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, culpa de los foreros y ser un puto pesetero.
> 
> Que tiempo ni que, se deja o no se deja, tiempo para follar con otros, eso del tiempo es un cuento para que la dejes en paz.



no lo hemos dejado, pero en la relación manda mi poya, la tengo comiendo de la mano, el tiempo lo planteamos entre los dos y ha vuelto acojonada, saludos!


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero si eres un casapapy calvo que me lo han contao jaajajajajja



jajajaja ya quisieras, 1800 + dietas, casapapis y no te digo lo que tengo en el banco que te asustas, tengo pelo de calvo nada, vete a tomar por culo paticorta jajaja


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> bueno es que por lo visto el rata de mierda se quejaba de que su novia tenia un trabajo solo a media jornada y queria ke apokinara mas dinero, en vez de pensar yo te cuido princesa pues si ha encontrado otro que la trate bien k le den por culo eso es asi



Que busque otro pagafantas me la suda, pero no voy a ser yo el que la mantenga, que curre como todos, no queréis igualdad putas hipocritas


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero no vas a hacer una mierda y vas a seguir mamando
> 
> me equivoco?



Como muy tarde me piro en Septiembre. Tengo una formación pendiente de la cual me llamaran en septiembre para continuarla, además hay cursos interesantes en septiembre y si no hay una hecatombe... quiero dedicarme ya enteramente a lo que me gusta, físicamente bien y mentalmente tranquilo.

Me jode darle el gustazo al hijo de puta de RRHH de pirarme, esa es una de las cosas que me pasa, además de la situación económica que se presenta en otoño que en teoria es complicada.

El cabrón de RRHH además evita todo lo posible cruzarse conmigo (sabe que estoy hasta la polla de él, de sus mentiras e hipocresias y asi se lo hice saber sin cortapisas en una reunión que tuve con él), me saluda forzadamente aunque yo le saludo medio girandole la cara.

Le tienen todos un asco tremendo, desde que esta él y la nueva dirección, va todo de puto culo y el ambiente es una puta mierda, lo dicen hasta los mandos intermedios.

Tampoco quiero una confrontación total, porque el que es mi mando intermedio más directo el 90% de la jornada es un buen hombre, me trata y trata a su equipo de P.M, y si tengo un enfrentamiento directo irán a él a pedirle algún tipo de explicación en plan paternalista (eh!! Mira a ver que hace tu niño que es un rebelde).... si, en mi galera vamos asi, patético es poco. De hecho de mi jefe más directo que me trata bien, la verdad, será el único del que me despida.

Un ambiente tóxico de mil pares de narices. Todos estan hartos, lo que pasa que el 99% estan atrapados en esos trabajos de mierda.

No ha habido siempre este ambiente tan malo, únicamente durante las crísis económicas la dirección ha creado estos ambientes... eso si, crean puestos de pinta y colorea por todos los lados para poner a amigos y follamigos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> dejad que los hombres se lleven los palos y remen mas, es asi como la naturaleza lo quiere.





VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> siempre pasa en lo mismo, llega la loca de Viernes, PROARIA o cualquier otra forera con chocho y revienta el hilo, decenas de páginas de "chat" offtopic, perseguida por decenas de pagafantas, las mujeres derroyen la calidad de los foros. Le pasó a FC y pasará aquí.



Esta votación ya se hizo hace 50 páginas, en esa ocasión Paquí se salvó de la expulsión del hilo.
Como veo que hay cierto malestar de varios foreros hacia Paqui volvemos a votar:
Si dais 3 likes a este mensaje expulso a Paqui del hilo por decir tantas tonterías juntas.
Qur el público decida.
CHAROS SÍ o CHAROS NO.


----------



## insanekiller (15 Jul 2022)

Si, por lo poco que se ve no ha aportado nada, solo dice lo de la paga gorda y que los funcis son lo mas mejor, si al menos dijera como llegar a plazas poco solicitadas o buenas que sean asequibles pero ni eso, por no hablar de que cuando abre conversación parece un chat terra y ensucia 2 pag.

De todas formas en mi caso como dije para llevar la vida de opositor me quedo como estoy la verdad, por cierto hay alguien al que sus padres no le apoyen en su salida de la privada y sea casapapis y solo aguante en la privada porque sus padres no le permitan dejar el trabajo?
, supongo que no porque muchos aquí tienen un plan B y de cara a los demás como opos o estudiar otro fp o algo. Me gustaría que salieran casos de VALIENTES que dejan el remo de la privada y al llegar a casa se plantan con sus COJONES y dicen que no van a remar y que se pagaran sus cosillas como los monster o videojuegos con el paro y los ahorros del remo


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

El floro ha dictado sentencia.
Paqui, a charear a otro hilo.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Que busque otro pagafantas me la suda, pero no voy a ser yo el que la mantenga, que curre como todos, no queréis igualdad putas hipocritas



yo no yo quiero LA PAGA GORDA


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

j


insanekiller dijo:


> Si, por lo poco que se ve no ha aportado nada, solo dice lo de la paga gorda y que los funcis son lo mas mejor, si al menos dijera como llegar a plazas poco solicitadas o buenas que sean asequibles pero ni eso, por no hablar de que cuando abre conversación parece un chat terra y ensucia 2 pag.
> 
> De todas formas en mi caso como dije para llevar la vida de opositor me quedo como estoy la verdad, por cierto hay alguien al que sus padres no le apoyen en su salida de la privada y sea casapapis y solo aguante en la privada porque sus padres no le permitan dejar el trabajo?
> , supongo que no porque muchos aquí tienen un plan B y de cara a los demás como opos o estudiar otro fp o algo. Me gustaría que salieran casos de VALIENTES que dejan el remo de la privada y al llegar a casa se plantan con sus COJONES y dicen que no van a remar y que se pagaran sus cosillas como los monster o videojuegos con el paro y los ahorros del remo



ajajajajajajajjajajjajajajaj brotal.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Jul 2022)

Eso no es cierto no derroyemos nada!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> siempre pasa en lo mismo, llega la loca de Viernes, PROARIA o cualquier otra forera con chocho y revienta el hilo, decenas de páginas de "chat" offtopic, perseguida por decenas de pagafantas, las mujeres derroyen la calidad de los foros. Le pasó a FC y pasará aquí.



No es por nada pero ponerte la foto de la bobina te puede acarrear muchos problemas. Primero por ser quien es y segundo que es una menor.. Putos pederastas de mierda habria que reventaros a todos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (15 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> siempre pasa en lo mismo, llega la loca de Viernes, PROARIA o cualquier otra forera con chocho y revienta el hilo, decenas de páginas de "chat" offtopic, perseguida por decenas de pagafantas, las mujeres derroyen la calidad de los foros. Le pasó a FC y pasará aquí.



Yo no reviento nada no tengo culpa que hayan perdedores aquí os reunís lo peorcito de España..


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

Joder, no nos habremos pasado un poco con ella?
Es verdad que era una Charo insoportable, tonta, odiosa y no da para más, pero nos daba vidilla al hilo.
Tres votos y readmitimos a la Charo.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Imbersor (15 Jul 2022)

No veo yo que cuando hable Paquita esto se convierta en un chat de pagafantas, a mi me parece que se le trata como un igual y la chavala encaja insultos, vacilladas y mensajes agresivos bastante bien.

Y soy el primero que no se pasaria por aqui si esto girara en torno a la tipica attwhore, pero vamos no es el caso


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jul 2022)

Lo bueno de este hilo, como de burbuja, es ver todas las perspectivas humanas.


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tres votos y readmitimos a la Charo.



El foro ha dictado sentencia.
@pacopalotes
La Charo Paqui, pese a ser una Charo con todo lo que eso conlleva, quizás juegue un papel importante en esta historia, como Golum en el Señor de los Anillos.
Queda readmitida por votación popular, ya puede volver a alojarse en este hilo, como John Wick en los hoteles del Continental.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Jul 2022)

No me iria a Warcelona ni jarto de vino.

Aunque Zaramenalandia (Zaragoza) está que da pena...


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

Qué harías si tuvieras dinero en el bolsillo que no puedes hacer ahora?


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El foro ha dictado sentencia.
> @pacopalotes
> La Charo Paqui, pese a ser una Charo odiosa y algo tonta, quizás juegue un papel importante en esta historia, como Golum en el Señor de los Anillos.
> Queda readmitida por votación popular, ya puede volver a alojarse en este hilo, como John Wick en los hoteles del Continental.



Jajajajajajajajajajaja las aventuras de paki buscando la paga


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Que alguien me explique esto.
> Te ofrecen currar 4 días a la semana, reduciendote el salario y ¿nadie se acoge a esa opción?.
> ¿Pero que son subnormales?
> Pongamos una media en Telefónica de unos 1.800€/salario, ¿la gente no prefiere vivir como un marqués toda su vida y cobrar 1.350€?
> ...



Si es mi marido lo meto en vereda, A REMAR!!!!!que es eso de 300 euros de menos? Ni pensarlo!!!! Hay que apretar al marido para que reme más y se supere, vaya medrando, que no se convierta en un perdedor o que pretende vestirme del mercadillo?! A REMAR


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

Pronto un piso patera será un lujo, al remerito solo le quedará compartir albergues entre 15, y que de gracias. No podemos permitir que el marido se duerma en los laureles, saquen sus látigos!!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

ORO PURO


----------



## Imbersor (15 Jul 2022)

Que van a hacer mis conforeros este viernes noche fresquito??


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Que van a hacer mis conforeros este viernes noche fresquito??



tomando la fresca en la patera con el ventilador del alcampo


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Que van a hacer mis conforeros este viernes noche fresquito??



Dormir que mañana empiezo a las 07 en la galera (y el Domingo igual).


----------



## Fargo (15 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si es mi marido lo meto en vereda, A REMAR!!!!!que es eso de 300 euros de menos? Ni pensarlo!!!! Hay que apretar al marido para que reme más y se supere, vaya medrando, que no se convierta en un perdedor o que pretende vestirme del mercadillo?! A REMAR



Lo más triste es que la mayoría de mujeres casadas piensan así.
Una vez pasada la fase de romance el marido pasa a ser un burro de carga al que manipular con palabras dulces o negándole el sexo para que ambicione y trabaje por ganar cada vez más dinero.
Si el marido no cumple este rol y deserta de la galera a un trabajo de peor prestigio y sueldo, será abandonado sin miramientos.


----------



## Imbersor (16 Jul 2022)

Y yo hasta el 9, listo.


----------



## Imbersor (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ORO PURO



2 segundos he aguantado al escuchar el acento

Que arcadas me da


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dormir que mañana empiezo a las 07 en la galera (y el Domingo igual).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124557



jajjaj loser


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, no nos habremos pasado un poco con ella?
> Es verdad que era una Charo insoportable, tonta, odiosa y no da para más, pero nos daba vidilla al hilo.
> Tres votos y readmitimos a la Charo.



Yo no sé porqué esas manías. Si no quieres leer a alguien lo ignoras y ya está.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ORO PURO



Pero eso no es de ahora. Hace 20 años a mí me tocó buscar algo por Madrí y el tema ya estaba así…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo más triste es que la mayoría de mujeres casadas piensan así.
> Una vez pasada la fase de romance el marido pasa a ser un burro de carga al que manipular con palabras dulces o negándole el sexo para que ambicione y trabaje por ganar cada vez más dinero.
> Si el marido no cumple este rol y deserta de la galera a un trabajo de peor prestigio y sueldo, será abandonado sin miramientos.



Y antes también.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jul 2022)

Laboral: - ¿Os relacionáis con vuestros compañeros de REMO o simplemente vais a currar, fichais el minuto exacto de fin de jornada y salis pitando?


Yo opto por la 2ª opción, no puedo con los grupitos y que se anden metiendo en tu vida o haciendo preguntas absurdas. En el descanso me como mi bocata lo más apartado de ellos y no aparto la mirada del móvil, indicando así con mi lenguaje corporal que paso de ellos jejejeje.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero eso no es de ahora. Hace 20 años a mí me tocó buscar algo por Madrí y el tema ya estaba así…



Madric es la muerte en vida


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si es mi marido lo meto en vereda, A REMAR!!!!!que es eso de 300 euros de menos? Ni pensarlo!!!! Hay que apretar al marido para que reme más y se supere, vaya medrando, que no se convierta en un perdedor o que pretende vestirme del mercadillo?! A REMAR



ponte a currar vaga


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ponte a currar vaga



Es muy duro todavía no he entrado a remar y ya estoy pagando por trabajar y dejándome mi salud no creo que aguante mucho, pero necesito un plan B


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Madric es la muerte en vida



Viniendo de 9 años en Barna, Madrí me pareció el paraíso. Mal el tema vivienda, pero lo solucioné buscando por las afueras, pero la ciudad está muy viva y hay infinitos sitios a los que ir.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Viniendo de 9 años en Barna, Madrí me pareció el paraíso. Mal el tema vivienda, pero lo solucioné buscando por las afueras, pero la ciudad está muy viva y hay infinitos sitios a los que ir.



La cuna se la derroicion. Que marido vas a encontrar? Un remero wasteado polifollado a vueltas de todo y retorcido. Ningún hombre bueno quiere esto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La cuna se la derroicion. Que marido vas a encontrar? Un remero wasteado polifollado a vueltas de todo y retorcido. Ningún hombre bueno quiere esto



Date una vuelta por el centro y échate alguna hamija. Madrí es una ciudad muy viva, y en verano hay fiestas en muchos pueblos de la periferia.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jul 2022)

en EEUU los buenos trabajadores piden un aumento o se van a otra empresa y sacan un 30% mas

en España esto es ciencia ficcion, todos cobramos lo mismo dentro de una misma empresa

NO HAY NEGOCIACION INDIVIDUAL, ESTO ES CIENCIA FICCION, PREFIEREN ECHARTE QUE SUBIRTE 10€/MES

ya puedes ser ultrabueno el puto amo en lo tuyo, subir la productividad media de la empresa un 25%, no mereces ni un 1% más, no vaya a ser que los compañeros se enfaden y pidan tambien ese 1% jojojoj. Te echan antes que dartelo.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Date una vuelta por el centro y échate alguna hamija. Madrí es una ciudad muy viva, y en verano hay fiestas en muchos pueblos de la periferia.



De verdad hay gente durmiendo en pateras de 15? Se que es real pero cuesta visualizar. A mí ésto me da miedo


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> en EEUU los buenos trabajadores piden un aumento o se van a otra empresa y sacan un 30% mas
> 
> en España esto es ciencia ficcion, todos cobramos lo mismo dentro de una misma empresa
> 
> ...



Se siente no haber llenado españa de MORITOS y panchitos, ahora a disfrutar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> De verdad hay gente durmiendo en pateras de 15? Se que es real pero cuesta visualizar. A mí ésto me da miedo



Sí, pero no solo fuera de la M30. Dentro de la M30 y por el centro, también. Madrí es una ciudad muy diversa, mucho más que Barna, y te puedes encontrar de todo.
A mí Madrí me acojonó mucho al principio, y buscando piso me daban ganas hasta de llorar. Camas sueltas en pisos de moronegros, habitaciones en pisos con drogatas,... Como he dicho en las afueras encontré algo mejor aunque los compañeros cada uno de su padre y de su madre: una maestra ninfómana que se traía negros y un yonki.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, pero no solo fuera de la M30. Dentro de la M30 y por el centro, también. Madrí es una ciudad muy diversa, mucho más que Barna, y te puedes encontrar de todo.
> A mí Madrí me acojonó mucho al principio, y buscando piso me daban ganas hasta de llorar. Camas sueltas en pisos de moronegros, habitaciones en pisos con drogatas,... Como he dicho en las afueras encontré algo mejor aunque los compañeros cada uno de su padre y de su madre: una maestra ninfómana que se traía negros y un yonki.



Suena maravilloso cuéntanos mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Suena maravilloso cuéntanos mas



No hay mucho más que contar. Fueron solo unos meses hasta que el dueño nos echó para meter a su hijo. Entonces me fui al norte a Tres Cantos, que además es donde trabajaba. La ninfómana no era mala mujer, teníamos buenas conversaciones, y le gustaba la música que ponía. Supongo que debe estar a punto de jubilarse ya. Hace 20 años de aquello. El yonki lo veíamos poco por el piso, y el último día se trajo a una jaca para trajinársela. Me la encontré en la cocina en bolas tan tranquila ella.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hay mucho más que contar. Fueron solo unos meses hasta que el dueño nos echó para meter a su hijo. Entonces me fui al norte a Tres Cantos, q



Tus compañeros los típicos habitantes de madric medios


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo en mi patera una Panchita un picateclas y un funcivago premiVm recién aprobado del mismo sector ahora. La gente k vive aki ya están muertos, dineron su alma a cambio de wasteo . El funcivago la verdad me caía muy bien, no sé si se habrá ido ya, goena gente, ya ha huido a un sitio mejor tan pronto como ha podido lejos de madric


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tus compañeros los típicos habitantes de madric medios



Supongo porque vi muchos de esos, pero como digo, Madrí es una ciudad muy diversa y puedes encontrar de todo.


----------



## Imbersor (16 Jul 2022)

''ir al cine'' dice, me cago en mi puta madre  

y luego se lia a poner aficiones como para quedar de culto, MUSEOS, INVERTIR.

Al cine a que, a ver la ninguna pelicula de calidad que llevan sacando hace 15 años? 

EH!! VOY AL CINE! SOY CULTO.

Puto borrego siguerebaños.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tengo en mi patera una Panchita un picateclas y un funcivago premiVm recién aprobado del mismo sector ahora. La gente k vive aki ya están muertos, dineron su alma a cambio de wasteo . El funcivago la verdad me caía muy bien, no sé si se habrá ido ya, goena gente, ya ha huido a un sitio mejor tan pronto como ha podido lejos de madric



Madrí está muy bien si te puedes permitir vivir solo o en tu propia vivienda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Lo del cine yo me lo impuse hace 20 años y durante 8 años estuve yendo 2-3 veces por semana. Todo cansa y las pelis cada vez peores.
¿Membresía en club de golf? En la Moraleja hay uno muy bueno.    
Bici eléctrica es hacer trampa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Y es normal. ¿Qué motivación puede tener un hombre blanco hetero en este mundo actual?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Muere un trabajador de la limpieza de 60 años por un golpe de calor en Puente de Vallecas


La víctima presentaba una temperatura corporal de 41,6 grados



www.abc.es


----------



## Fargo (16 Jul 2022)

Te pregunté qué harías si tuvieras dinero en el bolsillo para ocio que no pudieras hacer ahora, y has respondido esto.
Como ves, no es nada que no puedas hacer ahora ocasionalmente (hacerlo todos los días te cansaría), incluyendo apostar tu dinero en el casino virtual (lo que tú llamas "invertir").
Y ese es el problema, más de uno se está dando cuenta que para el cuenco de arroz que te van a pagar restando el precio de la gasolina casi no supone diferencia remar y no remar.
La ENORME diferencia es que si firmas un contrato de trabajo DESDE ESE MOMENTO tu culo pertenece a una empresa de mierda que te pondrá tareas de esclavo en horarios de obligado de cumplimiento.
Disfruta de tu ninismo ahora que puedes, ya echarás de menos los días sin cuadrantes.


----------



## Imbersor (16 Jul 2022)

urgente novedad alarma!!! hace calor en verano


----------



## Imbersor (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muere un trabajador de la limpieza de 60 años por un golpe de calor en Puente de Vallecas
> 
> 
> La víctima presentaba una temperatura corporal de 41,6 grados
> ...



Pero vamos a lo importante, le harán la prueba del cobiz para engrosarlo en las listas de muertos por cobiz como hasta ahora o no?


----------



## Fargo (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guillotin (16 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ORO PURO



Es por culpa de la inseguridad jurídica, al ser 15 tíos en una cochera se sienten más seguros


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jul 2022)

-Trabajar de lunes a viernes
-llegar tarde a casa cansado
-no tener pareja, ligar a partir de los 30 se hace más difícil que hacer un cubo de Rubik a ciegas
-los amigos cada uno va a su bola a partir de los 25
-ganar 4 duros para subsistir
-ansiedades , depresiones etc


La vida del ciudadano medio que nadie cuenta


----------



## Fargo (16 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> -Trabajar* de lunes a viernes*
> -llegar tarde a casa cansado
> -no tener pareja, ligar a partir de los 30 se hace más difícil que hacer un cubo de Rubik a ciegas
> -los amigos cada uno va a su bola a partir de los 25
> ...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> -Trabajar de lunes a viernes
> -llegar tarde a casa cansado
> -no tener pareja, ligar a partir de los 30 se hace más difícil que hacer un cubo de Rubik a ciegas
> -los amigos cada uno va a su bola a partir de los 25
> ...



Te has vuelto *PODEMITA*? Lo que hay que hacer es remar y callar. PANDA DE VAGOS.


----------



## adal86 (16 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pues piensa en la charo a la que le pagas el café con porras y un sueldo nescafe por pasearse por El Corte Inglés de serrano.
> 
> ahí es cuando el remo escuece.



Mejor que no piense en eso, no vaya a ser que el chaval vaya a tomar la vía fácil del suicidio.


----------



## Fargo (16 Jul 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Mejor que no piense en eso, no vaya a ser que el chaval vaya a tomar la vía fácil del suicidio.



Lo que está muerto no puede morir.
Y yo morí el día que me di cuenta que no iba a tener una jamelga como esta A PELITO loquita por mí, a menos que pague por adelantado.


----------



## adal86 (16 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que está muerto no puede morir.
> Y yo morí el día que me di cuenta que no iba a tener una jamelga como esta A PELITO loquita por mí, a menos que pague por adelantado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125527
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125528



Cabron que estoy al lado de gente. Hijo puta


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Jul 2022)

_Toda la semana haciendo el canelo
A las ocho arriba para trabajar
Ocho horas currando como un descosido
Para cuatro duros que voy a ganar. 

Y creo que voy a salir..._


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Q


Guillotin dijo:


> Es por culpa de la inseguridad jurídica, al ser 15 tíos en una cochera se sienten más seguros



Simplemente BROTAL


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Hay fiesta hay rumba te llegó el reseteo ya más suelta te veoooo


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> -Trabajar de lunes a viernes
> -llegar tarde a casa cansado
> -no tener pareja, ligar a partir de los 30 se hace más difícil que hacer un cubo de Rubik a ciegas
> -los amigos cada uno va a su bola a partir de los 25
> ...



100% real


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)

Remad el Domingo, cabrones.
Yo empiezo a las 07, para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## Tackler (17 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad el Domingo, cabrones.
> Yo empiezo a las 07, para ir abriendo camino.




Yo salgo ahora en un rato de remar.


----------



## Imbersor (17 Jul 2022)

Me acabo de despertar porque un repartidor de Amazon me ha traído algo que ni recordaba haber pedido, pobres esos si que son buenos remeros la virgen... 

Como van mis conforeros en este domingo de mierda? Que planes tenéis


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Algunos no se enteran de pq han puesto el tren gratis....


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Los coches se van a prohibir caiga quien caiga. El que se lo pueda permitir tendrá uno eco


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

No, a la larga tendrán coche y viajecitos los ricos, cómo se ha hecho toda la vida de dios, y habrá menos contaminación y basura


----------



## t_chip (17 Jul 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Y si comes todos los dias latas de conserva y bocatas de choped también ahorras mucho mas, ya lo que faltaba es que no pueda la gente joven tener novia y follar durante la juventud o salir a cenar y algún concierto, ¿encima de no tener hijos deben estar muertos en vida?



Si pueden, pero que pague ella o que folle sin exigir gasto.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Si pueden, pero que pague ella o que folle sin exigir gasto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Eso, y luego que os sea muy fiel y no se busque otro y os trate como reyes. Anda a tomar por culo : ) por eso las tías ya no quieren ser la tonta que se traga todos los palos. Encima de puta que pague la cama, pues para eso se acuestan con el bombón, no con el feto. Las cuentas son claras, un feto no tiene NADA que aportar. El que es guapo también es igual, pero al menos es atractivo, por eso se lleva a un 80% de mujeres.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jul 2022)

Tengo mucho calor. Las piernas no me tienen del calor.
Sólo tengo ganas de que mis moléculas pierdan cohesión y fundirme con toda la materia del universo.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Tengo mucho calor. Las piernas no me tienen del calor.
> Sólo tengo ganas de que mis moléculas pierdan cohesión y fundirme con toda la materia del universo.



Estás en el secarral madrileño? Yo estoy deshidratada


----------



## Imbersor (17 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Tengo mucho calor. Las piernas no me tienen del calor.
> Sólo tengo ganas de que mis moléculas pierdan cohesión y fundirme con toda la materia del universo.



Eso contaminaria mucho, así que no.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Estás en el secarral madrileño? Yo estoy deshidratada



No, estoy en el secarral mañolandés....
Pero te da igual juana que su hermana, la ola de calor cubre todo el pais.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Eso contaminaria mucho, así que no.



Al diablo con el medio ambiente!!


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Y que lo digas, me están sacando los riñones a cada paso que doy en el secarral madrileño.


----------



## amanciortera (17 Jul 2022)

PLACITA Y BAJITA


----------



## Javito Putero (17 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso, y luego que os sea muy fiel y no se busque otro y os trate como reyes. Anda a tomar por culo : ) por eso las tías ya no quieren ser la tonta que se traga todos los palos. Encima de puta que pague la cama, pues para eso se acuestan con el bombón, no con el feto. Las cuentas son claras, un feto no tiene NADA que aportar. El que es guapo también es igual, pero al menos es atractivo, por eso se lleva a un 80% de mujeres.



luego os meten una patada en el coño y a volar y todo son lloros


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Encima de puta que pague la cama, pues para eso se acuestan con el bombón, no con el feto. Las cuentas son claras, un feto no tiene NADA que aportar. El que es guapo también es igual, pero al menos es atractivo, por eso se lleva a un 80% de mujeres.



Cuando salís de fiesta y os bebéis hasta el agua de los floreros o sencillamente os pica el parrús os folláis al moronegro más feo que una nevera por detrás.
Solo se la pegáis a los pardillos, los avispados sabemos lo que hicistéis el último Verano y el anterior.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Jul 2022)

Tb te digo una cosa, ya eres tonto pa pillar vacaciones en agosto , cuando junio julio y septiembre es igual de calor y están las playas a gusto


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso, y luego que os sea muy fiel y no se busque otro y os trate como reyes. Anda a tomar por culo : ) por eso las tías ya no quieren ser la tonta que se traga todos los palos. Encima de puta que pague la cama, pues para eso se acuestan con el bombón, no con el feto. Las cuentas son claras, un feto no tiene NADA que aportar. El que es guapo también es igual, pero al menos es atractivo, por eso se lleva a un 80% de mujeres.



Y por eso a esta suciedad le quedan dos telediarios y seremos reemplazados por quienes tratan a sus mujeres como a mierda y las vuelven a meter en su casa y en la cocina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tb te digo una cosa, ya eres tonto pa pillar vacaciones en agosto , cuando junio julio y septiembre es igual de calor y están las playas a gusto



En Septiembre ya no hay ni dios y es hasta aburrido. Yo me puedo permitir estar en la playa hasta el 10 más o menos y sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)

Aún recuperándome del madrugón de hoy para ir a la galera, estoy como si me hubieran dado una paliza.
La vida del remero, chavales...


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que me hace falta para los ratos libres, una chortina loquita por el viejo Fargo.
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Javito Putero (17 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso, y luego que os sea muy fiel y no se busque otro y os trate como reyes. Anda a tomar por culo : ) por eso las tías ya no quieren ser la tonta que se traga todos los palos. Encima de puta que pague la cama, pues para eso se acuestan con el bombón, no con el feto. Las cuentas son claras, un feto no tiene NADA que aportar. El que es guapo también es igual, pero al menos es atractivo, por eso se lleva a un 80% de mujeres.



que si, que si, que si.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jul 2022)

Yo he disfrutado de un fin de semana de puta madre y esperando a que lleguen mis merecidas vacaciones para tocarme el coño a base de bien y no entrar en casa.

Sin trabajo con fines de semana libres nunca hubiera podido disfrutar de la vida.

Comprendo que los remeros de trabajos en los que se curra cuando nadie quiere estén quemados (yo lo fui), pero no entiendo que lo estén los de jornada continua, fines de semana libres, mes de vacaciones y fiestas al año fijadas en calendario laboral lo estén.


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo he disfrutado de un fin de semana de puta madre y esperando a que lleguen mis merecidas vacaciones* para tocarme el coño a base de bien* y no entrar en casa.



Si monetizas este hobby en Onlyfans no tendrías ni que volver al trabajo.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si monetizas este hobby en Onlyfans no tendrías ni que volver al trabajo.



Adoro mi trabajo


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jul 2022)

Tú no has vivido el maravilloso sector de hostelería. Cualquier otra cosa que te pongan y en la que tengas unas condiciones medio buenas es como si te hubiera tocado la lotería


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Jul 2022)

Sin acritud, me aburriría como una ostra en tu trabajo


----------



## corolaria (17 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sin acritud, me aburriría como una ostra en tu trabajo



Entre café y café no te iba a dar tiempo.


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)

Pues imagina tener un mal horario, un trabajo todo el día de pie y un sueldo de mierda.
Luego llegas a tu casa y no te espera nadie.
Y en unas horas, otra vez a la galera.


----------



## Fargo (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jul 2022)

Yo aquí tumbado en la cama a la bartola con el ventilador dándome directamente… BRVTAL JODER. Perfecto para entrar es este hilo a reírme en la cara de los remeros. Y a recordaros que sois seres totalmente prescindibles e insignificantes. Si os pegáis un tiro, al hoyo y todo funcionaría IGUAL. Nada cambiaría. No sois nada. Pero nada de nada. Hay trabajos como médicos y así que sí son útiles, pero todos vosotros es que no valéis para absolutamente nada. Sois comecaga consumerecursos. Dais asco. Merecéis morir.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina tener un mal horario, un trabajo todo el día de pie y un sueldo de mierda.
> Luego llegas a tu casa y no te espera nadie.
> Y en unas horas, otra vez a la galera.



Y encima el remero es un ser absolutamente prescindible, puede pegarse un tiro y nada cambiaría. Que puta repugnancia de remeros, son solo unos comecaga consumerecursos. Gracias a dios pronto remarán a cambio de no tener ni agua caliente.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> jajajaja ya quisieras, 1800 + dietas, casapapis y no te digo lo que tengo en el banco que te asustas, tengo pelo de calvo nada, vete a tomar por culo paticorta jajaja



Díselo a tu novia para que vuelva contigo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ORO PURO



Joder, Madrid es el puto tercer mundo, yo prefiero que mi hijo viva siempre de casapapis que indignamente en el puto hormiguero ese.

Que le ven a esa puta ciudad, he vivido en la España vaciada en un apartamento nuevo con dos baños para mi solo por 300 euros, la gente es gilipollas, "eg que en el pueblo no hay nada", mejor vivir como un mendigo en Madrid que como un señor, con las montañas verdes, paz y todos los servicios.


----------



## Rescatador (18 Jul 2022)

No aparece mi avatar en un cuadradito pequeño así que no he participado (hasta ahora) en el hilo.

No voy a poner los gráficos y enlaces que acostumbro (algunos me dicen pesao), así que mirad mi historial.


El resumen es el siguiente:

- 48 millones de habitantes

- 20 millones de trabajadores, cifra récord. Un nº ligeramente mayor son contribuyentes netos de IRPF.

- de ellos, 8 millones de contribuyentes netos de IRPF generan el 90% de recaudación por este impuesto.

- relación sector privado a sector público+pensionado es de 1:1 (un priva mantiene a un paguitero)

- coste de sector privado a público es 2:1 (la mitad de la masa salarial va al otro sector, liberación fiscal promedio en julio)


Resumen del resumen:

- La mayoría de los pocos trabajadores gana apenas tiene para mantenerse a sí mismos y además tienen que mantener al resto.


Ésto solo se mantiene por la deuda. La *media* está en 30.500 € por cabeza (contando a todos, incluso los que viven de ella y no piensan pagar, luego toca a más del doble porque hay menos de la mitad de trabajadores que de habitantes).


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Cómo no tenía con quién ver la ciudad quedé con uno que conozco del internet, total que se ha tirado los dos días intentando meterme mano, yo no quedo con un tí


Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Joder, Madrid es el puto tercer mundo, yo prefiero que mi hijo viva siempre de casapapis que indignamente en el puto hormiguero ese.
> 
> Que le ven a esa puta ciudad, he vivido en la España vaciada en un apartamento nuevo con dos baños para mi solo por 300 euros, la gente es gilipollas, "eg que en el pueblo no hay nada", mejor vivir como un mendigo en Madrid que como un señor, con las montañas verdes, paz y todos los servicios.



Si si total. Esto es real, hablo con la gente y prefieren la mayoría que le toque una ciudad como Madrid porque "otra cosa es la muerte no hay nada". Es que no es cool.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Yo es que ya no se ni en qué mes estoy, de verdad la calor y el estrés me tienen reventada


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

No sé gente, la placita tampoco es la bicoca. La bicoca es el euromillon


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jul 2022)

Yo en el curro necesito movimiento para que se pase rápido, y odio los curros de papeles y de atención al público.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

__





Mi novia me habla de espacio en la relación aun estando a distancia...


Voy a abrir este tema con mucha cautela porque llevo unos días preocupado. Con mi actual novia llevo un año y medio a distancia, 400 km, nos vemos cada 3 semanas, ella 29 yo 31. Todo parece ir normal hasta que se empiezan a generar movidas por malos entendidos por watsapp de manera frecuente...




www.burbuja.info




.


Jajajajajaja hagamos sangre con el picateclas


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé gente, la placita tampoco es la bicoca. La bicoca es el euromillon



Ahí empezamos a hablar
Industria, como peón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cómo no tenía con quién ver la ciudad quedé con uno que conozco del internet, total que se ha tirado los dos días intentando meterme mano, yo no quedo con un tí
> 
> Si si total. Esto es real, hablo con la gente y prefieren la mayoría que le toque una ciudad como Madrid porque "otra cosa es la muerte no hay nada". Es que no es cool.



Pero sigue contando lo de que te quería meter mano.

¿Por qué no has ido con alguno de la patera o del trabajo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha abierto muchos hilos como ese todos estos años.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Jul 2022)

Soy feliz, corre una (como decimos en mañolandia) miajica de airecico.....

La temperatura de mi dorito-cueva ha bajado lo suficiente para poder dormir.


----------



## Fargo (18 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones, seguid remando.


----------



## Fargo (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero sigue contando lo de que te quería meter mano.
> 
> ¿Por qué no has ido con alguno de la patera o del trabajo?



Porque los del trabajo querían ir al orgullo y a mierdas y yo quería ver Madrid y me fie de uno que hablamos x internet de hace un huevo, un calvo derroido


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Yo diciendo que respete la distancia, que no quiero eso y tal y nada que no macho, ya no quedo con tíos más yo flipo, increíble


----------



## Fargo (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo diciendo que respete la distancia, que no quiero eso y tal y nada que no macho, ya no quedo con tíos más yo flipo, increíble



Quedas con un tío y resulta que el tipo quería follar.
Quién podía haber imaginado algo asi?


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quedas con un tío y resulta que el tipo quería follar.
> Quién podía haber imaginado algo asi?



Pero joder tampoco era del tinder pero el tío de lo tomo como una cita eso y mira que le dije que no que de amigos


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Si yo hubiera querido una cita tengo a los nenes de 20 y 30 loquitos para que iba a hacer eso, además fue muy muy insistente, no paraba


----------



## Imbersor (18 Jul 2022)

Sabes a cuanto tienes que alquilar una casa para que te rente 600? o has pensado que alquilando a 600 vas a ganar 600, como se cree el 99%.


----------



## Imbersor (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero joder tampoco era del tinder pero el tío de lo tomo como una cita eso y mira que le dije que no que de amigos



''que no que de amigos''

que edad tienes, piolina?


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> ''que no que de amigos''
> 
> que edad tienes, piolina?



Rozando el muro de los 30, el tío un cuarentón calvo pero si yo Kiero tengo nenes de 20 ya que quieran algo serio sería otro tema. Pero hombre, yo creo q ni tan calvo ni con tres pelucas


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quedas con un tío y resulta que el tipo quería follar.
> Quién podía haber imaginado algo asi?



Fue por desesperación, quería salir y estaba sola


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Pero no me jodas a saco Paco un respeto no? No sé


----------



## Fargo (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Fue por desesperación, quería salir y estaba sola



Os imagináis un tío diciendo eso?
Quedé con una chica y la muy impresentable me quería follar, me enfadé con ella porque iba muy a saco y no guardaba la distancia.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Os imagináis un tío diciendo eso?
> Quedé con una chica y la muy impresentable me quería follar, me enfadé con ella porque iba muy a saco y no guardaba la distancia.



Hombre pues si, si es una tía que no te gusta que la consideras una amiga y está ahí a saco Paco joder tu tb te quejas de las cuarentonas de tu trabajo pues eso a saco paco


----------



## Bizarroff (18 Jul 2022)

La inversión y los ingresos pasivos son el mejor camino para dejar el remo y ser verdaderamente libre. Mucha placita y mucha polla pero entre los años de oposiciones y que tienen que madrugar como todo currito para ir a su puesto trabajo, al final no dejan de ser remeros. 

No te puedes imaginar el gusto que da que te vayan entrando ingresos pasivos en la cuenta mes a mes. Que si 600€ de aquel pisito que compre hace años, que si 100 pavos de la placita de garaje, que el vecino me da 50€ por alquilarme el trastero, que si este mes tocan 150€ de la cartera de dividendos, que si otros 200 pavos de un fondo de reparto... Ingresos que alguien a generado a golpe de remo y que te los transfieren a ti mientras te tocas los cojones. Ganar dinero sin trabajar, vivir de las rentas, pasar a una jornada laboral de cuatro horas diarias, ingresar dinero mientras duermes… eso es calidad de vida amigo.

Suerte en la entrevista, aunque con esa mentalidad te va a ir bien en la vida.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jul 2022)

REMEROS, NO SOIS MÁS QUE COMECAGA CONSUMERECURSOS GENERADORES DE CO2. Merecéis remar (sin calefacción ni aire acondicionado), ir a vuestros zulos sin luz, calefacción ni AC, y una vez no podáis remar morir. Porque además sois repugnantes, despreciables, ignorantes y por encima de todo prescindibles. Merecéis que os peguen un tiro en cuanto no podáis remar y que os echen a la pútrida fosa común


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quedas con un tío y resulta que el tipo quería follar.
> Quién podía haber imaginado algo asi?



¿Que tiene que ver esto con remar y el agotamiento del remero?

Hasta los cojones de que las mujeres revienten los foros de internet. Pasa constantemente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hombre pues si, si es una tía que no te gusta que la consideras una amiga y está ahí a saco Paco joder tu tb te quejas de las cuarentonas de tu trabajo pues eso a saco paco



Joder lo que te queda por aprender de los tíos. Si al tío no le gustas ni quedará contigo. Si le gustas quedará contigo y depende del tío querrá follar rápido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Porque los del trabajo querían ir al orgullo y a mierdas y yo quería ver Madrid y me fie de uno que hablamos x internet de hace un huevo, un calvo derroido



Compañeros que quieren ir al orgullo.... HUYE DE AHÍ.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder lo que te queda por aprender de los tíos. Si al tío no le gustas ni quedará contigo. Si le gustas quedará contigo y depende del tío querrá follar rápido.



Yo flipo, pues no quedo con más tíos . Pero coño que hablábamos de dos años x los grupos y eso no me esperaba eso creía que le caía bien de verdad


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jul 2022)

Joder, incluso de noche hace un calor asfixiante. Menos mal que puedo estar con el ventilador apuntándome directamente mientras me río de los remeros repugnantes, despreciables e ignorantes.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Joder, incluso de noche hace un calor asfixiante. Menos mal que puedo estar con el ventilador apuntándome directamente mientras me río de los remeros repugnantes, despreciables e ignorantes.



Ríete, pero tú miras desde la miseria como los demás disfrutamos de las buenas pagas (y podemos tener aire acondicionado)


----------



## Imbersor (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ríete, pero tú miras desde la miseria como los demás disfrutamos de las buenas pagas (y podemos tener aire acondicionado)



Y pagando 1000 euros por 15 dias en un piso patera.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Y pagando 1000 euros por 15 dias en un piso patera.



sin aire acondicionado jajajajja


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> (y podemos tener aire acondicionado)



eso es temporal. Ya os han quitado las mujeres normales y fieles. Lo próximo es remar a cambio de comer harina de grillo. Olvídate de AC y de calefacción.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jul 2022)

Placita o derroición.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> eso es temporal. Ya os han quitado las mujeres normales y fieles. Lo próximo es remar a cambio de comer harina de grillo. Olvídate de AC y de calefacción.



pues si los remeros van a comer grillos no me quiero ni imaginar los que no tengan remo.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (19 Jul 2022)

Acabo de bajar a resfrescarme.

Hace 30 grados en la habitacion.

Me paso por los pisos de insercion de los seres de luz que viven al lado mia. Todos con los aires puestos a toda potencia. Se escucha desde la calle los motores.

Vuelvo a casa y en casa del remero no tenemos aire. Aqui se mira con lupa el gasto electrico. Tengo 3 niños pequeños.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Placita o derroición.



Y si tampoco hay placita, qué propones tû?
Las paguitas es imposible que te las den si eres casapapi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Acabo de bajar a resfrescarme.
> 
> Hace 30 grados en la habitacion.
> 
> ...





Seguid remando esclavos.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

Amigo Walter, siendo realistas y atendiendo a ese grado de inteligencia del que usted habla hay muchos culos y pocas sillas.
Me parece buena idea tener un plan B decente por si falla el plan A.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues ya de buena mañani discutiendo con un compañero de remo, el gilipollas va anormalmente más rápido que los demás (en base a hacer chapuzas y perjudicar al resto del equipo) con el objetivo de "quedar bien" y parecer el puto amo, así de paso salvar su culo en el próximo recorte de personal. ¿Deberíamos partirle las piernas entre todos o como va la cosa?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pues ya de buena mañani discutiendo con un compañero de remo, el gilipollas va anormalmente más rápido que los demás (en base a hacer chapuzas y perjudicar al resto del equipo) con el objetivo de "quedar bien" y parecer el puto amo, así de paso salvar su culo en el próximo recorte de personal. ¿Deberíamos partirle las piernas entre todos o como va la cosa?



Rema y calla, hijo puta.


----------



## Imbersor (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Rema y calla, hijo puta.



Eso también se lo decías a tus padres?
En fin, vaya gentuza hay en el foro.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso también se lo decías a tus padres?
> En fin, vaya gentuza hay en el foro.



El remero NO es un ser especial y NO merece reconocimiento alguno. La función del remero es vivir estresado haciendo algo que no le gusta para convivir con una mujer empoderada y tatuada que le odia y cuernea. El remero además tiene que viajar hasta el remo leyendo y oyendo que es un privilegiado y un machista. El remero tiene que tener muchísimo cuidado al salir de ocio, porque puede ser acusado de violacion o sufrir un robo o asalto.

Esa es la función del remero. Nada más. Por supuesto, cuando no pueda remar al hoyo y punto, porque el remero es totalmente prescindible.

EL REMERO NO MERECE NINGÚN TIPO DE RECONOCIMIENTO


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

A las empresas les gusta ponerse objetivos de maximizar beneficios ahorrando costes.
Una de las formas más rápidas de lograr esto es reduciendo costes de personal, por ejemplo no renovando a los temporales.
Es decir, que 1 haga el trabajo de 3.
Si no produces como 3 trabajadores te dan latigazos o se quejan.
A mí ya me la suda y trabajo igual de lento digan lo que me digan, pero veo a los nuevos corriendo de lado a lado asustados. Si se paran a hablar, se llevan una amonestación.
Es un drama, y lo veo todos los días.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A las empresas les gusta ponerse objetivos de maximizar beneficios ahorrando costes.
> Una de las formas más rápidas de lograr esto es que 1 haga el trabajo de 3.
> Si no produces como 3 trabajadores te dan latigazos o se quejan.
> A mí ya me la suda y trabajo igual de lento digan lo que me digan, pero veo a los nuevos corriendo de lado a lado asustados. Si se paran a hablar, se llevan una amonestación.
> ...



Al nuevo y a los chavales jóvenes les pueden putear y vender mil mierdas. A uno veterano no. Por eso en España siempre quieren jóvenes.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

Durísimas imágenes, las pongo cada cierto tiempo por si alguien no las ha visto.


----------



## chocalandro (19 Jul 2022)

Mañana vuelvo a la galera tras 7 días laborables de vacaciones.
En un mes se me cumple contrato y los voy a mandar con su puta madre. Lo malo es que no me darán paro por que me quieren renovar por falta de personal... Pero me la suda.
Es hora de intentar ser funcivago opositando


----------



## Espeluznao (19 Jul 2022)

Cómo van los concursos de acreedores a partir de junio?


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Mañana vuelvo a la galera tras 7 días laborables de vacaciones.
> En un mes se me cumple contrato y los voy a mandar con su puta madre. *Lo malo es que no me darán paro porque me quieren renovar por falta de personal... Pero me la suda.*
> Es hora de intentar ser funcivago opositando



No hombre, no.
Si te da igual no cobrar indemnización, provoca un despido disciplinario y tienes derecho a paro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Sasto. Es lo que muchos no quieren entender. Se pasarán años para sacarse la plaza y cuando estén dentro se darán cuenta de que tienen que madrugar igual, comerse atascos igual estar años en el quinto coño, y cumpliendo con tu horario igual. 

El único que no rema aquí son los pijos y los que reciben paguitas.


----------



## Imbersor (19 Jul 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Mañana vuelvo a la galera tras 7 días laborables de vacaciones.
> En un mes se me cumple contrato y los voy a mandar con su puta madre. Lo malo es que no me darán paro por que me quieren renovar por falta de personal... Pero me la suda.
> Es hora de intentar ser funcivago opositando



Juas

Con no aparecer en el curro, te despediran a los x dias, y con paro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

@WalterWhite Wally :-\ un amigo acaba de suspender el primer oral (segundo prueba) de judicatura tras 5 años se estudio de la opo.

No tienes miedo de no alcanzar la tierra prometida?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

No engañas a nadie, la última vez que curraste Coby era lo más querido entre los niños


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Es lo que muchos no quieren entender. Se pasarán años para sacarse la plaza y *cuando estén dentro se darán cuenta de que tienen que madrugar igual, comerse atascos igual estar años en el quinto coño, y cumpliendo con tu horario igual.*



Pues imagínate en la privada, que cada vez tiene peores condiciones.
Una empresa que quiera ganar dinero pone encargadillos farloperos y Charos feminazis para que metan presión a los empleados.
Cuanto más se produzca con menos personal más dinero gana la empresa.
He visto auténticas barbaridades en los años que llevo trabajando, entiendo que mucha gente huya agarrándose al primer salvavidas que encuentren.
La alternativa es seguir en la privada hasta los 67, aterra pensarlo.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Jul 2022)

pues nada, ya tengo destino, no encuentro nada de menos de 600 euros con mi sueldo de 1000 euros. No se que hacer. Por favor, consejos. Patera o intentar sobrevivir con lo que me quede?  estoy fatal, tengo ganas de llorar de pensar en verme trabajando para llegar ami miserable cuchitril patera


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues nada, ya tengo destino, no encuentro nada de menos de 600 euros con mi sueldo de 1000 euros. No se que hacer. Por favor, consejos. Patera o intentar sobrevivir con lo que me quede?  estoy fatal, tengo ganas de llorar de pensar en verme trabajando para llegar ami miserable cuchitril patera



Yo tengo Ático en fuente de la mora, si haces, casa, comida y limpieza de sable matutina, aquí tienes un hogar de gratis.

Suerte si encuentras mejor oferta


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Yo tengo Ático en fuente de la mora, si haces, casa, comida y limpieza de sable matutina, aquí tienes un hogar de gratis.
> 
> Suerte si encuentras mejor oferta



no vale con casa y comida? tambien tengo que trabajar 8 horas amo, puedo aportar 300 euros amo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no vale con casa y comida? tambien tengo que trabajar 8 horas amo, puedo aportar 300 euros amo



Pues no, pa eso meto una interna con experiencia.

Ahí lo tienes, tomalo si quieres.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

Tío, que gano más que tú.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

Tienes un hilo con mi nómina por el foro.

Nada, que simplemente, mientes. Te tocas la polla como funci, fin.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jul 2022)

Ya sabes @WalterWhite


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagínate en la privada, que cada vez tiene peores condiciones.
> Una empresa que quiera ganar dinero pone encargadillos farloperos y Charos feminazis para que metan presión a los empleados.
> Cuanto más se produzca con menos personal más dinero gana la empresa.
> He visto auténticas barbaridades en los años que llevo trabajando, entiendo que mucha gente huya agarrándose al primer salvavidas que encuentren.
> La alternativa es seguir en la privada hasta los 67, aterra pensarlo.



En la pública también tienes jefes de mierda y charos feminazis en más proporción que en la privada.
Yo ya trabajé en la privada y vi lo que había, pero no vendáis que sacarse la plaza es la solución porque no lo es. Lo único que cambia es la plaza asegurada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues nada, ya tengo destino, no encuentro nada de menos de 600 euros con mi sueldo de 1000 euros. No se que hacer. Por favor, consejos. Patera o intentar sobrevivir con lo que me quede?  estoy fatal, tengo ganas de llorar de pensar en verme trabajando para llegar ami miserable cuchitril patera



¿Madrí?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no vale con casa y comida? tambien tengo que trabajar 8 horas amo, puedo aportar 300 euros amo



¿Ves? Una mujer siempre tiene ofertas encima de la mesa.


----------



## Bizarroff (19 Jul 2022)

Menos mal que de vez en cuando hay alguien con dos dedos de frente.

Por mi trabajo me ha tocado tratar con mucho funcionario (desde mantenimiento en hospitales, universidades, todo tipo de centros gubernamentales, juzgados... el otro día sin ir más lejos estuve en un centro de demarcación de carreteras del estado) y vamos a ver, no es comparable con la privada aunque en la privada también hay de todo, y a la gente se la ve trabajar que no es que estén todo el día tumbados haciendo la siesta, hacen sus horarios, madrugan igual, lanzan sus mecagüendioses, hay también mucho hijoputa que aguantar... en fin, que el que se piense que trabajar de funcionario es poco menos que un pase de fin de semana en EuroDisney, a lo mejor se lleva una pequeña decepción.

Siempre digo lo mismo, un funcionario es un remero, con mejores condiciones (algunas también peores, no todos cobran 2000€) pero remero igualmente.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

*Coincido con usted, los PAGUITEROS están en un nivel superior.*
Te gusta contar nubes? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta estar en todas las fiestas? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta hacer maquetas? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta hacer vídeos de humor? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta dedicarte a tu familia? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta salvar a las ballenas? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta hacer marathones o el culturismo? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta jugar a videojuegos? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
Te gusta viajar? Pues a por ello, ya tienes tu sueldo.
No te gusta la carrera que estás estudiando? Pues que le follen, ya tienes tu sueldo.
No te gustan los trabajos de mierda? Pues que les follen, ya tienes tu sueldo.
La paguita te da LIBERTAD, poder hacer lo que te plazca, cualquier cosa que se te ocurra porque YA TIENES TU SUELDO.
La paguita te permite hacer cosas siniestras como esta Y EL GOBIERNO TE PAGA RELIGIOSAMENTE.


----------



## Fargo (19 Jul 2022)

Largas jornadas de trabajo de obligado cumplimiento, jefes farloperos y encargadillas empoderadas metiendo presión a los empleados para que la empresa produzca más con menos trabajadores.
Compañeros de trabajo tironucables y clientes motosierrables, esa es tu vida y se está acabando por momentos.
Te van saliendo achaques, descubres dolores nuevos en tu espalda.
Y en unas horas, otra vez a la galera. Todavía te quedan unos años para jubilarte a los 67, si es que llegas vivo.
La pregunta es: si esa va a ser tu vida querrás llegar vivo?


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Jul 2022)

puse un anuncio y me han ofrecido un piso cojonudo, cojonudo, a 700 m de donde voy, que peores que ese no bajan de 600, y me dice que necesita un deposito de 20 euros de reserva, ESTAFA?


----------



## Guillotin (19 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagínate en la privada, que cada vez tiene peores condiciones.
> Una empresa que quiera ganar dinero pone encargadillos farloperos y Charos feminazis para que metan presión a los empleados.
> Cuanto más se produzca con menos personal más dinero gana la empresa.
> He visto auténticas barbaridades en los años que llevo trabajando, entiendo que mucha gente huya agarrándose al primer salvavidas que encuentren.
> La alternativa es seguir en la privada hasta los 67, aterra pensarlo.



*"...seguir remando en la privada hasta los 67, aterra pensarlo..."

Cierto*, es completamente aterrador y la inmensa mayoría de los jóvenes no quieren enfrentarse con la realidad, que esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Javito Putero (19 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> alicante. Los zulos a 600 para arriba, no me llega el cuenco , consejos tmapoco quiero una patera esto es una pesadilla



has venido de otra provincia a sacar placita facil pues te toca aguantar el tiron. Colonia Requena o Juan XXIII es tu solución.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A las empresas les gusta ponerse objetivos de maximizar beneficios ahorrando costes.
> Una de las formas más rápidas de lograr esto es reduciendo costes de personal, por ejemplo no renovando a los temporales.
> Es decir, que 1 haga el trabajo de 3.
> Si no produces como 3 trabajadores te dan latigazos o se quejan.
> ...



A ver cojones, siendo casapapis que necesidad tienes de aguantar eso, déjalo en vez de quejarte, échale huevos.

Cambiando nuestro valioso y finito tiempo por 4 papelitos, que gilipollas somos, la muerte es muy larga y aquí no se muere nadie de hambre.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> alicante. Los zulos a 600 para arriba, no me llega el cuenco , consejos tmapoco quiero una patera esto es una pesadilla



Vaya puta mierda de plaza has sacado, ser funcionario de escalafón bajo es una puta mierda.


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de plaza has sacado, ser funcionario de escalafón bajo es una puta mierda.



Pobre Paqui, se masca la tragedia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> alicante. Los zulos a 600 para arriba, no me llega el cuenco , consejos tmapoco quiero una patera esto es una pesadilla



¿Alicante capital? Puedes mirar alrededor: Campello por ejemplo. San Juan es caro. El tram te planta en Alicante en dos segundos. O incluso la Vila o Elche, que en menos de 20 minutos estás en Alicante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> puse un anuncio y me han ofrecido un piso cojonudo, cojonudo, a 700 m de donde voy, que peores que ese no bajan de 600, y me dice que necesita un deposito de 20 euros de reserva, ESTAFA?



Yo no daría nada de reserva. Das la fianza (por transferencia) cuando firmes el contrato.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pobre Paqui, se masca la tragedia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129085



Me parecen monisimos esos gatitos.

Tengo una compañera de curro que, estando casada, sin hijos, tiene 12 gatos, si si, 12


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de plaza has sacado, ser funcionario de escalafón bajo es una puta mierda.



No me da para vivir y no te rías pq no tiene ni puta gracia lo estoy pasando fatal, y la gente contentisimas, no entiendo nada


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> has venido de otra provincia a sacar placita facil pues te toca aguantar el tiron. Colonia Requena o Juan XXIII es tu solución.



Puse un anuncio y me han pasado un piso estupendo a 700m de dónde voy (me preguntó la persona que dónde iba) y me piden 20 euros de señal. Es una estafa? Un piso peor que ese 1000 veces no baja de 600


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Alicante capital? Puedes mirar alrededor: Campello por ejemplo. San Juan es caro. El tram te planta en Alicante en dos segundos. O incluso la Vila o Elche, que en menos de 20 minutos estás en Alicante.



Entro muy temprano el transporte público no es opción


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pobre Paqui, se masca la tragedia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129085



No lo dudes, dan ganas de morirse


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Estoy viendo que me voy a tener que meter en una patera, ese piso es una estafa, nadie da duros a pesetas


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> has venido de otra provincia a sacar placita facil pues te toca aguantar el tiron. Colonia Requena o Juan XXIII es tu solución.



No sé cual es la situación del forero, igual leyendo voy comprendiendo mejor la situación, pero vamos, esas opciones debería de contemplarlas en ultimísimo lugar, y eso que hay alguna zona que otra, como por ejemplo "Ciudad Elegida" en Juan XXIII que puede ser aceptable, pero a rasgos generales es la zona a la que nadie quiere ir.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (20 Jul 2022)

Roba, tú roba algo...


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues nada, ya tengo destino, no encuentro nada de menos de 600 euros con mi sueldo de 1000 euros. No se que hacer. Por favor, consejos. Patera o intentar sobrevivir con lo que me quede?  estoy fatal, tengo ganas de llorar de pensar en verme trabajando para llegar ami miserable cuchitril patera



Acabo de echar un vistazo rápido a Fotocasa y he de reconocer que he quedado sorprendido por los precios, ya que de 400 euros solo me aparecía una cosa (me ha faltado mirar San Vicente y otras zonas de alrededor, que lo mismo puede haber algún sitio interesante según donde tengas el trabajo). Quizá en la web de Idealista hayan más cosas, pues tengo la manía de ver primero Fotocasa cuando la web de Idealista me gusta más. 

He encontrado un estudio, que para una persona parece que está muy bien (aunque las fotos pueden engañar un poco, como en todos los pisos) por 450 euros en la zona de Altozano, que igual negociando se puede quedar en 400 euros, aunque eso ya depende del casero, de las ofertas que tenga, y de cómo vaya la negociación (la baza de la placita puede jugar en tu favor). Te lo mando por privado.

De todas formas reconozco que los precios están por las nubes y que *para lo que buscas te va a tocar hilar muy fino, o buscar simplemente alquilar una habitación* (piso patera y tal)

Pues la mayoría de pisos imagino que se alquilarán estando en pareja, presentando dos nóminas, porque para los sueldos de mierda que hay en este país, es inexplicable esos precios de alquiler.

Edito: dos meses de fianza, sí que se sube la gente a la parra.... 
En locales sí se suele pedir eso, pero en pisos (vivienda) no sé si es legal.


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Me parecen monisimos esos gatitos.
> 
> Tengo una compañera de curro que, estando casada, sin hijos, tiene 12 gatos, si si, 12



A quién cojones le interesa eso


----------



## Javito Putero (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Puse un anuncio y me han pasado un piso estupendo a 700m de dónde voy (me preguntó la persona que dónde iba) y me piden 20 euros de señal. Es una estafa? Un piso peor que ese 1000 veces no baja de 600
> 
> Entro muy temprano el transporte público no es opción



que tal de cartera por alicante? vas por tu tercer almuerzo ya?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No me da para vivir y no te rías pq no tiene ni puta gracia lo estoy pasando fatal, y la gente contentisimas, no entiendo nada



Esas plazas de funcinario están bien si no tienes familia que a la que mantener, si tienes vivienda en propiedad ya pagada, y llevas una vida relativamente austera... de no ser así, como bien dices no da para vivir, al menos en una gran ciudad.


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Esas plazas de funcinario están bien si no tienes familia que a la que mantener, si tienes vivienda en propiedad ya pagada, *y llevas una vida relativamente austera... *de no ser así, como bien dices no da para vivir, al menos en una gran ciudad.



Es una mujer, por amor de Dios...
Qué vida austera va a llevar?
Si gana 10 se gasta 11, luego se buscará un novio con cara de tolai para que le compre los caprichos.


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

"Remad esclavos, atended las mesas más rápido.
Si un cliente os insulta vosotros calladitos, el cliente siempre tiene la razón".


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

Cada vez que pienso si tuviera que currar de vigilante jurado como @Fargo me da un escalofrío por la nuca.....

No hay peor trabajo que estar de pie paseando sin hacer absolutamente nada, no tener que usar la cabeza ni para pensar, y no sentirte útil en tu trabajo porque lo mismo da que estés a que no estés.


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mentalidad de esclavo, cuanto menos hagas y más cobres por ello más valorado deberías sentirte.



No hay nada que te mate mas mentalmente y como persona que no servir de algo en el trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> No hay nada que te mate mas mentalmente y como persona que no servir de algo en el trabajo.



A mí me mata cuando me usan como una herramienta, un burro de carga, ser muy últil para que la empresa logre sus objetivos a cambio de que yo me deslome.
Si encima te dicen "buen trabajo" mientras te brota el sudor por la frente, es todavía más humillante.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> A quién cojones le interesa eso



Al mundo entero... 

A.C.A.B

*All Cats Are Beatiful*


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Acabo de echar un vistazo rápido a Fotocasa y he de reconocer que he quedado sorprendido por los precios, ya que de 400 euros solo me aparecía una cosa (me ha faltado mirar San Vicente y otras zonas de alrededor, que lo mismo puede haber algún sitio interesante según donde tengas el trabajo). Quizá en la web de Idealista hayan más cosas, pues tengo la manía de ver primero Fotocasa cuando la web de Idealista me gusta más.
> 
> He encontrado un estudio, que para una persona parece que está muy bien (aunque las fotos pueden engañar un poco, como en todos los pisos) por 450 euros en la zona de Altozano, que igual negociando se puede quedar en 400 euros, aunque eso ya depende del casero, de las ofertas que tenga, y de cómo vaya la negociación (la baza de la placita puede jugar en tu favor). Te lo mando por privado.
> 
> ...



Si si es horroroso lo que hay.... Ya tengo patera mirada por 350, euros.... En patera de 5. BROTAL y eso es lo mejor que hay. Por cierto, cuál es el procedimiento para alquilar un piso sin verlo?


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una mujer, por amor de Dios...
> Qué vida austera va a llevar?
> Si gana 10 se gasta 11, luego se buscará un novio con cara de tolai para que le compre los caprichos.



Eso que lo sepas, a ver si agarro una buena paga. Pero claro, estando en una patera, trabajando, y sin fines de semana lo veo muy difícil


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí me mata cuando me usan como una herramienta, un burro de carga, ser muy últil para que la empresa logre sus objetivos a cambio de que yo me deslome.
> Si encima te dicen "buen trabajo" mientras te brota el sudor por la frente, es todavía más humillante.



No sabes diferenciar ser burro de carga y ser una herramienta útil, cabronazo como no vas a ser un remero raso?


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que estoy haciendo yo, pero parece que les da igual.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una mujer, por amor de Dios...
> Qué vida austera va a llevar?
> Si gana 10 se gasta 11, luego se buscará un novio con cara de tolai para que le compre los caprichos.



Que ganas tengo de agarrar una paga ajena ya, madre mía le voy a dejar la cuenta a ras


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Cada vez que pienso si tuviera que currar de vigilante jurado como @Fargo me da un escalofrío por la nuca.....
> 
> No hay peor trabajo que estar de pie paseando sin hacer absolutamente nada, no tener que usar la cabeza ni para pensar, y no sentirte útil en tu trabajo porque lo mismo da que estés a que no estés.



En mi curro los vigilantes también se dedican a vigilar a los empleados.
Antes de la liberalización de las mascarillas en interiores, que la emprea dijo de llevarlas los empleados unos 15 días más hasta que se dió la libertad, si no llevabas el bozal venia el segurata a echarte la cantada... algunos les dijimos: "PREOCUPATE DE VIGILAR LA TIENDA PARA QUE NO NOS ROBEN, QUE ESO ES LO QUE TIENES QUE HACER".


----------



## Descampo (20 Jul 2022)

Si alguien no tiene claro lo que es tener mentalidad de perdedor, sólo tiene que echarle un ojo a este hilo


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

Me bloquea el fargo por decirle verdades, pobre flanders de cristal de la generación de twitter me cago en mi puta madre   

No lo vas a pasar mal compadre


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que ganas tengo de agarrar una paga ajena ya, madre mía le voy a dejar la cuenta a ras



Hazte un buen instagram y los jeques acudiran a ti como la miel a las moscas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Acabo de echar un vistazo rápido a Fotocasa y he de reconocer que he quedado sorprendido por los precios, ya que de 400 euros solo me aparecía una cosa (me ha faltado mirar San Vicente y otras zonas de alrededor, que lo mismo puede haber algún sitio interesante según donde tengas el trabajo). Quizá en la web de Idealista hayan más cosas, pues tengo la manía de ver primero Fotocasa cuando la web de Idealista me gusta más.
> 
> He encontrado un estudio, que para una persona parece que está muy bien (aunque las fotos pueden engañar un poco, como en todos los pisos) por 450 euros en la zona de Altozano, que igual negociando se puede quedar en 400 euros, aunque eso ya depende del casero, de las ofertas que tenga, y de cómo vaya la negociación (la baza de la placita puede jugar en tu favor). Te lo mando por privado.
> 
> ...



San Vicente lo malo es que es ciudad de estudiantes. Aún así, tanto en Alicante como en Elche puede encontrar pisos por 500 euros o compartido con otra persona, 250-300 euros. Pero hay que moverse claro. Obviamente en Alicante debe evitar barrios como el Virgen del Remedio.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> San Vicente lo malo es que es ciudad de estudiantes. Aún así, tanto en Alicante como en Elche puede encontrar pisos por 500 euros o compartido con otra persona, 250-300 euros. Pero hay que moverse claro. Obviamente en Alicante debe evitar barrios como el Virgen del Remedio.



Entonces no hay pisos porque es verano no? Ojalá sea eso y pueda encontrar algo más adelante. No tienes ni puta idea , no hay por 600 ni zulos, NADA. Yo puedo pagar como mucho 500, entro muy temprano tiene que estar cerca . Joder si te digo que patera de 5 , 350 cómo te van a dar un piso por ese precio? Tú flipas. En Elche igual si


----------



## Omnicromañon (20 Jul 2022)

Ya lo leí ayer en este foro, si que cobre paguita se le manda a barrer o a desbrozar el monte, y el que no quiera ser le quita el voto y todos los derechos, a tomar por culo parásitos


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si si es horroroso lo que hay.... Ya tengo patera mirada por 350, euros.... En patera de 5. BROTAL y eso es lo mejor que hay. Por cierto, cuál es el procedimiento para alquilar un piso sin verlo?



Alquilar un piso sin verlo? No sé, qué decirte.... 
Supongo que las circunstancias mandan, pero vamos, que si se firma el contrato y tal...

A veces no siempre es tan fácil, el casero también tiene que valorar sus opciones, pero si hay acuerdo y dinero de por medio, no debería de haber problema, eso suponiendo que no haya una inmobiliaria de por medio que quiera su trozo del pastel (aunque las inmobiliarias también hacen por agilizarlo todo, por supuesto). Ahora mismo no recuerdo ningún caso así, pero supongo que en alguna ocasión se habrá dado el caso con gente con tus circunstancias.

Pero vamos, si has encontrado piso, en este caso compartido, pues ya está hecho supongo. Imagino que a la hora de alquilar habitaciones será todo mucho más ágil, pero bueno, eso ya nos lo dirás tú mejor.


----------



## vayaquesi (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> San Vicente lo malo es que es ciudad de estudiantes. Aún así, tanto en Alicante como en Elche puede encontrar pisos por 500 euros o compartido con otra persona, 250-300 euros. Pero hay que moverse claro. Obviamente en Alicante debe evitar barrios como el Virgen del Remedio.



Estoy de acuerdo de en todo, aunque no termino de entender cuál es el problema de que San Vicente sea una ciudad de estudiantes.

Entiendo que es bueno un perfil de una persona que alquile un piso siendo funcionaria, por lo tanto eso no debería ser un problema a menos que solo se alquile piso a estudiantes.

Y San Vicente tiene de todo, por lo tanto aunque sea verano y no haya clases, servicios no van a faltar.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Me ha tocado un sitio cojonudo, pero a una patera de mierda joder


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Descampo dijo:


> Si alguien no tiene claro lo que es tener mentalidad de perdedor, sólo tiene que echarle un ojo a este hilo



Señores, cada cierto tiempo se nos cuela uno de estos en el hilo, hay varias opciones:
a) Cayetano
b) Niño de papá
c) Tonto de remate
d) Nini que nunca ha trabajado
e) Todas las anteriores


----------



## Espeluznao (20 Jul 2022)

Remaban hasta que les movieron tanto la tabla que se cayeron:








Eso es lo que le va a pasar a los curritos de este país. Dejarán de remar o voluntariamente o porque alguien les mueve la silla... y al paro


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Hoy y mañana de 23 a 07, durante el turno voy a contar algunas cosas que he estado pensando.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jul 2022)

hola. Ha llegado vuestra peor pesadilla remeros. Estoy tan seguro de que sois tan repugnantes, despreciables e ignorantes que seguiríais remando a cambio de no tener calefacción y comer harina refinada de grillo. Estáis enfermos.


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> hola. Ha llegado vuestra peor pesadilla remeros. Estoy tan seguro de que sois tan repugnantes, despreciables e ignorantes que seguiríais remando a cambio de no tener calefacción y comer harina refinada de grillo. Estáis enfermos.



Paguiteros tirándose el pisto, no todos tenemos esa suerte.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paguiteros tirándose el pisto, no todos tenemos esa suerte.



La función del remero es remar y callar. Por cierto, no se te olvide que eres un machista privilegiado. REMA Y CALLA.


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La función del remero es remar y callar.



Eso no me lo dices en la cara, en Internet todos somos valientes.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso no me lo dices en la cara, en Internet todos somos valientes.



Cobardía es no tener los cojones de dejar el remo. Porque el remo se puede dejar a partir de 0 €. Pero los comegrillos lo tenéis difícil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Entonces no hay pisos porque es verano no? Ojalá sea eso y pueda encontrar algo más adelante. No tienes ni puta idea , no hay por 600 ni zulos, NADA. Yo puedo pagar como mucho 500, entro muy temprano tiene que estar cerca . Joder si te digo que patera de 5 , 350 cómo te van a dar un piso por ese precio? Tú flipas. En Elche igual si



Hombre, en Julio/Agosto es difícil en sitios más de costa, pero deberías encontrar algo para todo el año.

No tengo ni puta idea pero llevo en Alicante 20 años pagando menos de 500 euros. Claro que sí. Venga, que tengas suerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo de en todo, aunque no termino de entender cuál es el problema de que San Vicente sea una ciudad de estudiantes.
> 
> Entiendo que es bueno un perfil de una persona que alquile un piso siendo funcionaria, por lo tanto eso no debería ser un problema a menos que solo se alquile piso a estudiantes.
> 
> Y San Vicente tiene de todo, por lo tanto aunque sea verano y no haya clases, servicios no van a faltar.



Depende. Yo ya me pasé 8 años en Barna en un pueblo de estudiantes y ya acabé hasta los huevos. Para alguien que viene de ser casapapi y es joven, puede ser una buena opción. Muchamel que está al lado tampoco está mal.
San Vicente en verano está más tranquilo, pero sí, tiene todos los servicios. Si es un barrio de Alicante prácticamente.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, en Julio/Agosto es difícil en sitios más de costa, pero deberías encontrar algo para todo el año.
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea pero llevo en Alicante 20 años pagando menos de 500 euros. Claro que sí. Venga, que tengas suerte.



entonces es porque es agosto? hombre y que le hago si tengo que entrar en agosto , voy a coger la patera, y cuando sea septiembre a ver si encuentro algo. Alicante es un destino polludo la verdad , la unica pega es lo caro que es joder


----------



## Imbersor (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> entonces es porque es agosto? hombre y que le hago si tengo que entrar en agosto , voy a coger la patera, y cuando sea septiembre a ver si encuentro algo. Alicante es un destino polludo la verdad , la unica pega es lo caro que es joder



Dios no quiera que tengas q vivir en Mallorca algún día, te vas a reir de lo que vale Madrid y como son las pozilgas que te van a enseñar 

Ese dia te cuelgas de la viga


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, en Julio/Agosto es difícil en sitios más de costa, pero deberías encontrar algo para todo el año.
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea pero llevo en Alicante 20 años pagando menos de 500 euros. Claro que sí. Venga, que tengas suerte.



Hay noruegos en alicante? Pagas gordas? Cuentame


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hay noruegos en alicante? Pagas gordas? Cuentame



Los noruegos están en Alfaz del Pi. En San Juan hay bastante ricachón.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los noruegos están en Alfaz del Pi. En San Juan hay bastante ricachón.



Alfaz de pi que es un pueblo o una zona? Joder pone que pueblo pues vaya mierda a mi me han dicho que había guiris muchos noruegos guapos


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Nuevo Panchito en la patera


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

v


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los noruegos están en Alfaz del Pi. En San Juan hay bastante ricachón.



vale pues me ha cogido una panchita que alquila pisos y ademas tiene empresa de limpieza y reformas, total que se estan haciendo con el pais sin pegar un tiro pero ese es otro tema. Y me ha dicho que no es que sea verano, que en el centro los precios son esos, que una habiitacion 400 y un piso 800 y de ahi parriba. y que es asi siempre .


----------



## insanekiller (20 Jul 2022)

Cada día me harto mas de ver a remeros con absurdas luchas de ego, todo reduciéndolo a: Si Carlos tiene un SUV yo que trabajo como aux. administrativo por 1200 no voy a ser menos, si Maria a tenido un hijo yo tengo derecho a tener uno o que pasa que la gente con trabajaos precarios no puede tenerlos? eres un antinatalista? eres un Soros? ,o si Juanito se ha ido a Cancún porque yo que gano menos de 1400 no puedo ir a gastarme 3k en 2 semanas? eres un clasista? no crees que la gente tenga derecho a DISFRUTAR sin importar la clase social?

Cada vez es lo puto mismo, y todos remeros que creen que haciendo eso pueden estar a la altura de esos entes COBARDES, que lo son porque se CALLAN lo que ganan, se CALLAN sus pluses y extras, MIENTEN con sus salarios para que el remero de a pie que es el que saca adelante el TRABAJO REAL, como operarios, transportistas, repartidores, industria no paren, porque si saliera todo a la luz ya os digo que se paraba todo.

Y mientras el ignorante remero de a pie creyéndose que están a la altura porque van con un coche parecido o pueden ir al mismo restaurante, son muy penosos, las clases nunca se fueron y si no hay un estallido social es porque SE CALLAN Y MIENTEN, porque en este foro les gusta mucho sacársela y decir los pisos que tienen o lo que tienen en la cuenta, pero en el mundo real son como un tío que tiene un buen reloj y va las 3000 viviendas. Con miedo de que los otros no lo sepan, con paranoia de pensar: uff le dije a Fulanito lo de las extras y pluses porque me vine arriba y ahora tengo miedo que mi contexto social sepa lo que gano de verdad y como estoy cuando les dije q ganaba 100 euritos mas que ellos. 

Y ASI es como el REMERO cava su propia tumba, pues yo ya paso de "salvar" a nadie, porque encima luego te cae mierda por ver la vida con "negatividad", yo me dedicare a lo mío y que cada uno pare el golpe que viene lo mejor que pueda


----------



## Murray's (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> v
> 
> vale pues me ha cogido una panchita que alquila pisos y ademas tiene empresa de limpieza y reformas, total que se estan haciendo con el pais sin pegar un tiro pero ese es otro tema. Y me ha dicho que no es que sea verano, que en el centro los precios son esos, que una habiitacion 400 y un piso 800 y de ahi parriba. y que es asi siempre .




Los que quiere VOX

y luego hay subnormales en este.foro diciendo que" solo está VOX, "


----------



## Fargo (20 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Eso es lo que le va a pasar a los curritos de este país. Dejarán de remar o voluntariamente *o porque alguien les mueve la silla... y al paro*



Amigo, ya me gustaría.
Con lo que tendrían que pagarme de indemnización me compro un coche.
Pero son unos cabrones, se dedican a intentar aburrirme a ver si me voy GRATIS, como todos los que han dejado la empresa en el tiempo que llevo ahí.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que quiere VOX
> 
> y luego hay subnormales en este.foro diciendo que" solo está VOX, "



Mira, la panchita de mi patera, ni se lo creía , se descojonaba. Nos dijo atónita "a vosotros también os hacen eso"? Porque no es lógico que un español estafe a sus compatriotas con los pisos de esa manera. Se descojonan y ya tienen trabajos de pinta y colorea. Entre si, si que se ayudan, no como a nosotros nos hacen los putos palilleros


----------



## Javito Putero (20 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Cobardía es no tener los cojones de dejar el remo. Porque el remo se puede dejar a partir de 0 €. Pero los comegrillos lo tenéis difícil.



menudo fantasma estas hecho

eres lobo mierdas?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> menudo fantasma estas hecho
> 
> eres lobo mierdas?



A remar y callar, panda de vagos.


----------



## Javito Putero (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mira, la panchita de mi patera, ni se lo creía , se descojonaba. Nos dijo atónita "a vosotros también os hacen eso"? Porque no es lógico que un español estafe a sus compatriotas con los pisos de esa manera. Se descojonan y ya tienen trabajos de pinta y colorea. Entre si, si que se ayudan, no como a nosotros nos hacen los putos palilleros



si, entre si, se ayudan y se enchufan.

y si, hay muchas panchas tocandose el higo en empresas privadas españolas.

luego el sopla nabos que las contrata viene aquin ha burbuja a decir que gnooooooo que esque hay que ghenerar mucho mil pavos porque tu bruto es mucho mil.

y luego contratan a la pancha a que se toque el higo.


----------



## Espeluznao (20 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Con lo que tendrían que pagarme de indemnización me compro un coche.



Si llevas tanto tiempo puedes "tirar el boli".. jaja Está todo el país haciendo lo mínimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Alfaz de pi que es un pueblo o una zona? Joder pone que pueblo pues vaya mierda a mi me han dicho que había guiris muchos noruegos guapos



Alfaz del Pi está pegado a Benidorm.


----------



## Fargo (21 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones, turno de noche MANDA.
Cuando estéis durmiendo, recordad que tito Fargo estará por ahí remando como un desgraciado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> como un desgraciado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130106



diras como un hombre blanco occidental privilegiado. Pero a mí me da igual. Yo me pongo el ventilador apuntándole Brvtalmente, cierro los ojos y a dormir sin pensar en ningún remero


----------



## vayaquesi (21 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Depende. Yo ya me pasé 8 años en Barna en un pueblo de estudiantes y ya acabé hasta los huevos. Para alguien que viene de ser casapapi y es joven, puede ser una buena opción. Muchamel que está al lado tampoco está mal.
> San Vicente en verano está más tranquilo, pero sí, tiene todos los servicios. Si es un barrio de Alicante prácticamente.



No sé si será comparable ese pueblo de estudiantes donde estuviste con San Vicente.

Yo he conocido gente que se han criado allí y que viven todo el año, pues nunca lo he visto como un pueblo de estudiantes como tal, aunque ahora que lo dices sí que es verdad que en varias ocasiones he ido a alguna resistencia estudiantil por temas de trabajo, e incluso puede que haya ido a pisos normales alquilados a estudiantes sin que yo lo sepa, pero también hay gente de allí que tiene arraigo al lugar, con sus fiestas de Moros y Cristianos, las Hogueras de San Vicente que son ahora (no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con las de Alicante, siento éstas mucho más modestas) y sus cosas de pueblerinos. Aunque bien es verdad que San Vicente ha crecido mucho en los últimos años y no tiene nada que ver con lo que era hace ¿50 años? en gran medida por el tema de la universidad.

Y por lo menos cuando era más joven, hará unos 10-15 años, sí, había algún sitio para salir por San Vicente, pero muchos iban a Alicante ciudad. Es verdad que últimamente pasando por allí los fines de semana he visto por la zona del Telepizza varias concentraciones de jóvenes en sitios para cenar (eso sin contar la zona del Outlet, que está la bolera y allí va mucha gente de la capital), pero vamos, sigo pensando que la fiesta como tal la hacen en Alicante, aunque tampoco lo sé, porque ya casi ni me acuerdo de salir de fiesta .

Otra cosa es que al haber residencias de estudiantes hagan sus botellones en San Vicente más a parte sus fiestas privadas desconocidas para el gran público, incluido 30 añeros derroidos que no sean de allí como es el caso de un servidor. 

Haciendo memoria, es verdad que hace unos meses en San Vicente sí que vi mucha movida por el tema de "Las Paellas" (la fiesta universitaria de aquí), pero eso en gran medida depende también de donde se celebren, pues este año se hicieron al lado de San Vicente, pues lo normal es que sean allí, aunque un año de forma puntual la hicieron en la Zona Volvo de Alicante, y claro, en las residencias estudiantiles imagino que eso será algo especial.

Aun así sigo pensando que en San Vicente el hecho de que hayan varias zonas estudiantiles, también se puede hacer vida normal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> No sé si será comparable ese pueblo de estudiantes donde estuviste con San Vicente.
> 
> Yo he conocido gente que se han criado allí y que viven todo el año, pues nunca lo he visto como un pueblo de estudiantes como tal, aunque ahora que lo dices sí que es verdad que en varias ocasiones he ido a alguna resistencia estudiantil por temas de trabajo, e incluso puede que haya ido a pisos normales alquilados a estudiantes sin que yo lo sepa, pero también hay gente de allí que tiene arraigo al lugar, con sus fiestas de Moros y Cristianos, las Hogueras de San Vicente que son ahora (no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con las de Alicante, siento éstas mucho más modestas) y sus cosas de pueblerinos. Aunque bien es verdad que San Vicente ha crecido mucho en los últimos años y no tiene nada que ver con lo que era hace ¿50 años? en gran medida por el tema de la universidad.
> 
> ...



La universidad condiciona demasiado a la ciudad. Casi toda la parte nueva básicamente es de estudiantes, por no decir el centro comercial y tal. Y como dices, las fiestas universitarias tipo paellas, que ahora la hacen fuera de la universidad,... Y sí, al fieshta es sobretodo en Alicante, en la zona del puerto y tal.


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La universidad condiciona demasiado a la ciudad. Casi toda la parte nueva básicamente es de estudiantes, por no decir el centro comercial y tal. Y como dices, las fiestas universitarias tipo paellas, que ahora la hacen fuera de la universidad,... Y sí, al fieshta es sobretodo en Alicante, en la zona del puerto y tal.



Tío no encuentro ni patera. El tío dice que hay cola y que me tiene que entrevistar para demostrar decencia y solvencia. Estoy desesperada, eso una puta patera y carísima


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si si es horroroso lo que hay.... Ya tengo patera mirada por 350, euros.... En patera de 5. BROTAL y eso es lo mejor que hay. Por cierto, cuál es el procedimiento para alquilar un piso sin verlo?



A ver atontada que te vas a meter en un barrio de gitanos, y aquí mucho lol pero tampoco es plan que acabes en la cuneta.









Siete detenidos, entre ellos la víctima, tras un tiroteo entre dos clanes familiares en la Zona Norte de Alicante


La investigación apunta a una pelea por problemas de convivencia entre dos clanes en el vecindario y los arrestados pertenecen a ambos bandos




www.informacion.es


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tío no encuentro ni patera. El tío dice que hay cola y que me tiene que entrevistar para demostrar decencia y solvencia. Estoy desesperada, eso una puta patera y carísima



Mi oferta sigue en pie, tu misma, MP


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, turno de noche MANDA.
> Cuando estéis durmiendo, recordad que tito Fargo estará por ahí remando como un desgraciado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130106



Ahí de mozo de almacén cargando palés.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Alfaz de pi que es un pueblo o una zona? Joder pone que pueblo pues vaya mierda a mi me han dicho que había guiris muchos noruegos guapos



Guapos de +67 que es cuando se jubilan.


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Mi oferta sigue en pie, tu misma, MP



Tú no vives en alicante fantasma


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> A ver atontada que te vas a meter en un barrio de gitanos, y aquí mucho lol pero tampoco es plan que acabes en la cuneta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy desesperada ya no puedo mas  no encuentro nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tío no encuentro ni patera. El tío dice que hay cola y que me tiene que entrevistar para demostrar decencia y solvencia. Estoy desesperada, eso una puta patera y carísima



Mira por fuera aunque tengas que coger el tram o el cercanías.


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira por fuera aunque tengas que coger el tram o el cercanías.



la patera del aire se ha alquilado solo queda la chica sin aire acondicionado y otra con una señora que el dia 18 me echaria xk viene su hija


----------



## Fargo (21 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Ahí de mozo de almacén cargando palés.



Tampoco, yo trabajo con camisa de botones, pantalón de traje y zapatos.
Alguno me ve por ahí con el uniforme y se piensa que no soy un pobre diablo.
"Joder Fargo, en qué estás currando?"
"Si tú supieras, amigo..."


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco, yo trabajo con camisa de botones, pantalón de traje y zapatos.
> Alguno me ve por ahí con el uniforme y se piensa que no soy un pobre diablo.
> "Joder Fargo, en qué estás currando?"
> "Si tú supieras, amigo..."



Turno de noche de traje? Wtf y de pie


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Jul 2022)

Seguid remando, que Sánchez necesita vuestros impuestos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> la patera del aire se ha alquilado solo queda la chica sin aire acondicionado y otra con una señora que el dia 18 me echaria xk viene su hija



¿Pero solo estás buscando en Alicante Capital?

Te dijimos ayer @vayaquesi y yo que busques también en las afueras: San Vicente (está pegado a Alicante), Campello, San Juan. Julio y Agosto son meses jodidos porque alquilan para verano pero algo habrá para todo el año.

En fotocasa ponen varios pero eso ya tienes que llamar tú.






9 Pisos de alquiler en Alicante / Alacant | fotocasa


9 anuncios de Pisos en Alquiler en Alicante / Alacant con fotos. Compara GRATIS los precios de particulares y agencias. ¡Encuentra tu casa ideal!




www.fotocasa.es


----------



## Imbersor (21 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero solo estás buscando en Alicante Capital?
> 
> Te dijimos ayer @vayaquesi y yo que busques también en las afueras: San Vicente (está pegado a Alicante), Campello, San Juan. Julio y Agosto son meses jodidos porque alquilan para verano pero algo habrá para todo el año.



Es una mujer, no insistas que no le va a entrar (las palabras digo)


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero solo estás buscando en Alicante Capital?
> 
> Te dijimos ayer @vayaquesi y yo que busques también en las afueras: San Vicente (está pegado a Alicante), Campello, San Juan. Julio y Agosto son meses jodidos porque alquilan para verano pero algo habrá para todo el año.
> 
> ...



No puedo no tengo coche y entro muy muy pronto, el coño de la bernarda no es una opción


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco, yo trabajo con camisa de botones, pantalón de traje y zapatos.
> Alguno me ve por ahí con el uniforme y se piensa que no soy un pobre diablo.
> "Joder Fargo, en qué estás currando?"
> "Si tú supieras, amigo..."



Enseñapisos kajajjajajajajJ


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Enseñapisos kajajjajajajajJ



No lo creo.

Turnos rotativos, uniformado, trabajo repetitivo, procedimientos de fábrica, día de libre alterno...

Voto por un McDonalds


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Turnos rotativos, uniformado, trabajo repetitivo, procedimientos de fábrica, día de libre alterno...
> 
> Voto por un McDonalds



Yo creo que trabaja en una gasolinera. Pero ya que vaya de traje no me cuadra


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Turnos rotativos, uniformado, trabajo repetitivo, procedimientos de fábrica, día de libre alterno...
> 
> Voto por un McDonalds



Pues si también podría ser. Pero me decanto más por la gasolinera, pues alega tocarse los huevos en el turno de noche y estar solo


----------



## insanekiller (21 Jul 2022)

Emparejarse con una charo y ser un empujacarritos es la peor decisión que puede tomar un hombre, seguid trabajando 10h al día hipotecándoos y gastando todo el sueldo en mantenerla y tener larvas, ahora alguien me vendrá a decir que ellas también trabajan y aportan cuando esta mas que demostrado que los gastos gordos salen de ella, de quien fue la idea de comprar muebles nuevos? y de la reforma¿ y el viaje a terra mitica con las larvas, y de vender el coupe para comprar un citroen color nevera? 

Sois unos pardillos que os autoengañais diciendo que vosotros también querías tener el chaise longue y el monovolumen y en el fondo lo que querías era la ps5 o el pc gamer con la tv de 50 pulgadas, y siempre os importo una mierda si las cortinas combinan con el color del sofa, y no podeis tener vuestra figura de 30cm del xenomofo de alien en el salón al lado de la ps5 porque la charo no quiere y hay que estar siempre pagando cosas.

Tener un trabajo en la privada se puede ir llevando lo que no es soportable es ceder toda tu autonomía a un ser que es insaciable y que nunca estará satisfecho, pero no sabéis mas que ir detrás pagafanteando y ROGANDOLES que os manden mas cosas y que gasten mas dinero en GILIPOLLECES


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si también podría ser. Pero me decanto más por la gasolinera, pues alega tocarse los huevos en el turno de noche y estar solo



No,en una gasolinera trabajan como mucho dos o tres personas por turno, y este dice estar rodeado de más gente, chortinas incluidas. Ya me dirás cuántas crías trabajan en una gasolinera


----------



## Fargo (21 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Turnos rotativos, uniformado, trabajo repetitivo, procedimientos de fábrica, día de libre alterno...
> 
> Voto por un McDonalds



Nada de alimentación, no doy más detalles que hay mucho lince aquí.


----------



## chocalandro (21 Jul 2022)

Como dije más atrás en un mes me tocaría "renovación" 

El jefe local (Empresa multinacional) se ha enrollado y me ha dicho que tenia que rellenar una hoja en la que me debía valorar para pasarla a los superiores a nivel nacional, que si yo quería renovar o no...

En esa hoja se me puntúa como empleado en diversos aspectos y se me deja dar mi opinión sobre la empresa.

Pues el jefe la ha traído en blanco y me ha dicho que si no quiero renovar que si yo quería me ponía malas notas y a quejarnos para ver si así me echaban y me daban paro, se ha enrollado la verdad, a pesar de que yo me he pasado un poco-mucho con la empresa diciendo todas las verdades que le había dicho a él pero no a sus superiores.

Aun así me ha dicho que como hace falta personal y saco el curro adelante a pesar de que me quejo de que no pagan horas extras, ni dietas, ni estamos en el convenio que corresponde y un par de cosas mas, que quizás se las sude el hecho de que haya puesto a la empresa a partir y me quieran renovar por que saco el curro adelante. Que en ese caso si yo me quiero ir al no aceptar la renovación me quedaría sin paro.
Pero que si eso llega a pasar y realmente me quiero ir que firme y empiece a faltar los lunes o viernes para que me acaben echando con despido procedente. Quedándome así sin indemnización que por un año es una mierda, pero teniendo los meses de paro.

A ver en que queda la cosa por que seguramente cuando lo lean los superiores hasta me llamaran para pedir explicaciones de por que he puesto a parir a la empresa de tal manera.

Iré informando de como va la cosa. Ya queda menos para saltar al mar desde la galera.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo creo que trabaja en una gasolinera. Pero ya que vaya de traje no me cuadra



@Fargo cuando dejes ese remo porque hayas cumplido con tu plan, DEBES DECIRNOS en que trabajabas, no nos puedes dejar asi... 

Yo iba a decir en una funeraria, tienen turnos de guardia y deberian ir en traje o medio traje ¿no?


----------



## Javito Putero (21 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco, yo trabajo con camisa de botones, pantalón de traje y zapatos.
> Alguno me ve por ahí con el uniforme y se piensa que no soy un pobre diablo.
> "Joder Fargo, en qué estás currando?"
> "Si tú supieras, amigo..."



eres el botones o el recepcionista del otel¿

yo pensaba que eras mozo de carga o en linea de produccion de algo


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No,en una gasolinera trabajan como mucho dos o tres personas por turno, y este dice estar rodeado de más gente, chortinas incluidas. Ya me dirás cuántas crías trabajan en una gasolinera



La Cosa está muy mala, pq no?


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Emparejarse con una charo y ser un empujacarritos es la peor decisión que puede tomar un hombre, seguid trabajando 10h al día hipotecándoos y gastando todo el sueldo en mantenerla y tener larvas, ahora alguien me vendrá a decir que ellas también trabajan y aportan cuando esta mas que demostrado que los gastos gordos salen de ella, de quien fue la idea de comprar muebles nuevos? y de la reforma¿ y el viaje a terra mitica con las larvas, y de vender el coupe para comprar un citroen color nevera?
> 
> Sois unos pardillos que os autoengañais diciendo que vosotros también querías tener el chaise longue y el monovolumen y en el fondo lo que querías era la ps5 o el pc gamer con la tv de 50 pulgadas, y siempre os importo una mierda si las cortinas combinan con el color del sofa, y no podeis tener vuestra figura de 30cm del xenomofo de alien en el salón al lado de la ps5 porque la charo no quiere y hay que estar siempre pagando cosas.
> 
> Tener un trabajo en la privada se puede ir llevando lo que no es soportable es ceder toda tu autonomía a un ser que es insaciable y que nunca estará satisfecho, pero no sabéis mas que ir detrás pagafanteando y ROGANDOLES que os manden mas cosas y que gasten mas dinero en GILIPOLLECES



Pues si, nos da mucho placer gastar pagas ajenas la verdad, para que te voy a decir. Yo tacaño paso


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> eres el botones o el recepcionista del otel¿
> 
> yo pensaba que eras mozo de carga o en linea de produccion de algo



No os lo va a decir porque le da vergüenza.

Él dirá que es porque no quiere que nadie sepa que está por este foro..... Pero a quién le iba a importar que el rarito y vago de la empresa cuadrara con lo que un fracasado dice en un foro?
Dudo que nadie sepa siquiera que existe, según cuenta. Su única huella en este mundo será este hilo, y ni eso porque acabará borrandolo.

Alguna vez se le escapó algo de arreglar aires acondicionados, así que tiene que ir por ahí.
Seguramente el recepcionista de noche y como no está el de mantenimiento cuando alguna habitación dice que no le va el aire, sube él y lo "arregla" (le sube el diferencial que habría saltado).


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> ostia que vives en un piso patera compartido?
> 
> cuenta historias de los panchis



ella también es panchi


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

*BIDEN*



*COVID CANCER DEMENCIA Y ARMAS NUCLEARES 

¿ QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ? *


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ella también es panchi



  nooooooooo


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Qué hostia más gorda te vas a dar en la vida como realmente pienses así, pedazo de mongola.
> 
> Por mucho que tengas un coño entre las piernas, un hombre de verdad se cansa de una tía así y te acaba mandando a la mierda.



por eso nunca he tenido novia,me gusta follar pero no voy a ser el perro de nadie,para eso me quedo con mi porno y tan tranquilo y una distinta cada dia sin tener que aguantarlas xD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No puedo no tengo coche y entro muy muy pronto, el coño de la bernarda no es una opción



¿Qué es muy pronto? Los tres que te he puesto están pegados a Alicante, son casi barrios, y el tram o los autobuses tienen infinidad de horarios.


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> sabes que pasa? que los empresarios son unos psicopatas que no dan puntada sin hilo, no tienen sentimientos y con las mujeres son exactamente lo mismo, utilitarios y buscando la mejor relacion coste-beneficio. En cambio, el picateclas es un superdotado bueno por naturaleza, a menudo torpe socialmente, pero noble, y si encuentra una mujer despues de años de frikismo y doriterismo no dudara en tratarla ccomo una reina. e ahí la diferencia. El perfil es muy distinto



mi hermana esta con uno así,llevará unos 15 años y tan contentos xD


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> vacaciones hasta agosto
> 
> mazadura, bronceada, disfrutar con mi perro y follada a mi puta de confianza manda
> 
> remad por mi conforeros, ánimo



que sentido tiene mazarte y broncearte e irte de putes?

para que te trate mejor?

yo eso lo hacía para follar chortinas y tener follamigas todo gratis


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Le dedico esta canción a nuestro buen amigo @IngenieroEstudianteViejo para que se anime un poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso es peor que la muerte,una vida de sufrimiento


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo mejor es pegarte un año sabatico cada cierto tiempo. Cuando acabes hasta la polla de remar, te piras indefinidamente, y cuando tengas que volver vuelves.
> Yo lo he hecho asi y estoy de puta madre, es increible como he mejorado mentalmente, tengo una claridad brutal.
> 
> No es lo mismo quedarte en paro 1 año buscando trabajo, que irte de forma indefinida. Parece lo mismo pero no lo es. Un dia paso algo en el trabajo, llame para decir que no iba a volver, envie el puto ordenador y el maldito telefono y ni me despedi, ni di preaviso ni pollas. Muy diplomaticamente, eso si. Asi de facil.
> ...



no madrugar,no aguantar subnormales,forear y porno manda

yo he tenido varios trabajos,he tenido follamigas,me he ido de putes y prefiero la vida de doritero que es como estoy ahora a aguantar nada ni a nadie

y tias igual,o quedo con una chortina ultrapreñable cerda que quiera follar y ya o no voy a tener mas contacto con ninguna,pero lo mejor es que ya me la pela,fijaté como esta la cosa xD


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A los rojos se les está yendo el país de las manos, primero con las paguitas a los moronegros del desierto que siguen llegando a nuestras costas, y ahora no metiendo mano en el precio del combustible y productos básicos.
> Ya se empiezan a ver robos de gasolina en España, como en aquella peli de Mel Gibson.
> Los rojos se refugiarán en sus casoplones y le echarán la culpa a Putin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123014



flipas


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo tiene su lado bueno, lo que está muerto no puede morir.
> Podéis dispararme, podéis apuñalarme pero no me mataréis.
> Yo morí el día que me di cuenta que no iba a tener ESTO para darle besitos, gostar a pelito, preñar, asistir al parto de mi coneja y ver pequeños Farguines correteando por el jardín de mi casa en el campo.
> En lugar de eso actualmente veo netflix y cuando el hambre aprieta me hago una pajilla minutera con xvideos, a veces lloro antes de dormir, pero solo a veces. Y al día siguiente a remar otra vez.
> ...



la vida no es una peli

las actrices estas se juntan con ricos y la belleza chortina solo dura unos años

lo mismo que cualquier chortina de clase media,solo se juntan con chicos de sus edades top física y económicamente

o una chortina de barrio que solo se juntan con los narcos de la zona,gitanos-moronegrada-canis y en unos años preñadas y se van a la mierda

yo me follé varia de estas en sus 15-23 y a los 4-5 años vi alguna y daba miedo ya fisicamente,no te digo ya luego aguantar sus problemas y necesidades...

las mujeres igual,se piensan que la vida es una peli y como no eres un chad millonario te ven sin valor,como si ellas si que fueran modelos de por vida y millonarias xD

las expectativas debido al cine han hecho mucho daño me parece a mi,aunque también gracias a ello muchos lo han pasado bien sintiéndose los protagonistas de estas pelis,tanto hombres mirando pelis como esta como mujeres mirando pelis de richarg guere-a 3 metros sobre el cielo y mierdas así

lo mismo que ahora con instagram,ven perfiles de posicionados y van corriendo a ellos pensando que estos querrán estar con ellas y como mucho las lefan y fuera,igual que al revés con las putas,pagas por estar con una tía follable pero solo 20 minutos y a los 10 ya te dice que te corras para irte


----------



## Fargo (22 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> la vida no es una peli
> 
> las actrices estas se juntan con ricos y la belleza chortina solo dura unos años
> 
> lo mismo que cualquier chortina de clase media,solo se juntan con chicos de sus edades top física y económicamente



En mi mensaje digo que la probabilidad de ligarme una joven y guapa es tan remota que ya perdí la fe.
No me importa que su belleza solo dure unos años, incluso un romance intenso de 6 meses me valdría.
No es el caso, hay que aceptarlo y aprender a vivir con ello.
También me gustan los lamborghinis y no lloro por no tener uno, qué se le va a hacer...


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Que busque otro pagafantas me la suda, pero no voy a ser yo el que la mantenga, que curre como todos, no queréis igualdad putas hipocritas



siendo al revés ni te miran,por eso lo mejor es el porno que es gratis y no molesta xd



pacopalotes dijo:


> ORO PURO



ni en la cárcel,un bajo local con 15 desconocidos(chusma para vivir así) que te pueden robar o dar de hostias en cualquier momento


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi mensaje digo que la probabilidad de ligarme una joven y guapa es tan remota que ya perdí la fe.
> No me importa que su belleza solo dure unos años, incluso un romance intenso de 6 meses me valdría.
> No es el caso, hay que aceptarlo y aprender a vivir con ello.
> También me gustan los lamborghinis y no lloro por no tener uno, qué se le va a hacer...



pero si es que aunque te la ligues solo te va a dar problemas,eso no compensa para nada,otra cosa que quedara contigo encantada y no te pidiera nada,pero si no es así yo prefiero mil veces estar solo

para ver chicas de estas pues pelis-tinder-porno-putes

una tía del montón que es infollable ya da problemas imaginaté una de estas 

además que las chortis buscan además de un joven con buen aspecto mas o menos como ellas alguien que les de hijos-estabilidad,no solo pasar el rato

yo estuve quedando con una paraguaya del montón follable delgada varios años de follamigos hasta que encontró esto que te pongo y encontró un chaval que sus padres le compraron un piso como si nada y era del montón con curros tipo limpia casas

a que te crees que podrán optar las que estén buenas-clase media con dinero de papis para estudiar carreras buenas-etc...pues a este tipo de chavales-hombres de familias con pisos heredados y buenos empleos para vivir del cuento

hasta me follaba otras panchis del montón con 25 años que encontraban remeros pacos de 40-50 con sus chalets propios viviendo mantenidas y les hacian hijos como si nada para que se quedaran con ellos xD,así hay miles

no es que no seas un buen partido,es contra todo contra lo que tienes que competir que no está al alcance de tu mano

en cambio mira,el porno es gratis y tienes putas tremendas por 30€ que te puedes follar 1-2 a la semana

siendo mileurista solo aspiras a tias del montón con menos edad a las que tienes que hacerles hijos y ayudar en sus necesidades económicas ademas de aguantar familiares,sabiendo que te puede hacer la liana a los años aunque tengáis hijos en común

el otro dia paso por al lado de 1 panchi hablando por teléfono con otra:si,tenemos hijos en común pero ya no me gusta,quiero dejarlo 

da igual que te mates por ello,siempre tendrán mejores opciones al ser mujeres jóvenes y para que estén agusto contigo tendrás que matarte para ello y aunque hagas todo lo posible se aburren se abren badoo-tinder y tienen nuevas pollas que les meten en sus casas encantados aunque sea unos meses xD

y gracias a que muchas panchas no denuncian,siguen con su vida con otras nuevas parejas y ya,si es española ya te puedes preparar para denuncias xD

en apps tienes chavalas de 20-25 que si les das algo de dinero se pueden ir contigo,como ha hecho el forero este mexicano y puedes quedar unos dias-semanas-meses con alguna chorti dejándote la pasta xD aunque cuando cierres el grifo a tomar por culo y ella mientras quedará con otros con quien haga lo mismo,así puedes vivir la vida de película que te gustaría tener aunque fuese unos meses xd


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No puedo no tengo coche y entro muy muy pronto, el coño de la bernarda no es una opción



Yo iba de Alicante a San Vicente (universidad) todos los días laborables en autobús, y eso que en aquella época todavía no estaba la línea de tram que va hasta allí. Además que por aquel entonces disponía de coche y moto, aún así la mayoría de veces prefería el autobús.

También depende donde tengas el trabajo en Alicante (aunque entiendo que sea un compromiso decir exactamente la zona), porque no es lo mismo que sea en la zona centro que el barrio de San Gabriel que está bastante apartado (por decir un ejemplo).


----------



## Fargo (22 Jul 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Yo iba de Alicante a San Vicente (universidad) todos los días laborables en autobús, y eso que en aquella época todavía no estaba la línea de tram que va hasta allí. Además que por aquel entonces disponía de coche y moto, aún así la mayoría de veces prefería el autobús.



Vaya horarios de sueño tenéis cabrones.
Yo sigo despierto porque estoy en el turno de noche.


----------



## vayaquesi (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya horarios de sueño tenéis cabrones.
> Yo sigo despierto porque estoy en el turno de noche.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131354



Yo estoy en la mierda, termino de remar a las 00:00, y entre que llego a casa, tomo algo de cena, pitos y flautas, y algo de insomnio, aquí estoy....


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La Cosa está muy mala, pq no?



Ni idea, pero no sé ven


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nada de alimentación, no doy más detalles que hay mucho lince aquí.



Por si te quitan el curro o que?


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Rozando el muro de los 30, el tío un cuarentón calvo pero si yo Kiero tengo nenes de 20 ya que quieran algo serio sería otro tema. Pero hombre, yo creo q ni tan calvo ni con tres pelucas



cualquier tia con que no sea una gorda tiene tios de 20-30

hasta cualquier pancha

el tema es cuando tengas +40 y +50

ahí solo vas a optar a calvos derroidos,a los nenes de 20-30 les darás ganas de vomitar


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí me mata cuando me usan como una herramienta, un burro de carga, ser muy últil para que la empresa logre sus objetivos a cambio de que yo me deslome.
> Si encima te dicen "buen trabajo" mientras te brota el sudor por la frente, es todavía más humillante.



pues ya sabes que hacer


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Emparejarse con una charo y ser un empujacarritos es la peor decisión que puede tomar un hombre, seguid trabajando 10h al día hipotecándoos y gastando todo el sueldo en mantenerla y tener larvas, ahora alguien me vendrá a decir que ellas también trabajan y aportan cuando esta mas que demostrado que los gastos gordos salen de ella, de quien fue la idea de comprar muebles nuevos? y de la reforma¿ y el viaje a terra mitica con las larvas, y de vender el coupe para comprar un citroen color nevera?
> 
> Sois unos pardillos que os autoengañais diciendo que vosotros también querías tener el chaise longue y el monovolumen y en el fondo lo que querías era la ps5 o el pc gamer con la tv de 50 pulgadas, y siempre os importo una mierda si las cortinas combinan con el color del sofa, y no podeis tener vuestra figura de 30cm del xenomofo de alien en el salón al lado de la ps5 porque la charo no quiere y hay que estar siempre pagando cosas.
> 
> Tener un trabajo en la privada se puede ir llevando lo que no es soportable es *ceder toda tu autonomía a un ser que es insaciable y que nunca estará satisfecho, pero no sabéis mas que ir detrás pagafanteando y ROGANDOLES* que os manden mas cosas y que gasten mas dinero en GILIPOLLECES



español en pareja medio

que asco de vida joder,antes que eso me tiro por un puente


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> No os lo va a decir porque le da vergüenza.
> 
> Él dirá que es porque no quiere que nadie sepa que está por este foro..... Pero a quién le iba a importar que el rarito y vago de la empresa cuadrara con lo que un fracasado dice en un foro?
> Dudo que nadie sepa siquiera que existe, según cuenta. Su única huella en este mundo será este hilo, y ni eso porque acabará borrandolo.
> ...



Pero entonces trabajaría sentado. Es una gasolinera


----------



## Murray's (22 Jul 2022)

Mientras @Fargo se desloma por 1000 cochinos euros , aguanta a jefes y compañeros pelotas + madrugones, esta funci casi 50000€ año por rellenar excels






Esta Funcivaga cobra 49k por rellenar una plantilla de Excel al dia


Ahora a seguir remando bastardos!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, turno de noche MANDA.
> Cuando estéis durmiendo, recordad que tito Fargo estará por ahí remando como un desgraciado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130106





Covid Bryant dijo:


> Ahí de mozo de almacén cargando palés.





Jevitronka dijo:


> No lo creo.
> 
> Turnos rotativos, uniformado, trabajo repetitivo, procedimientos de fábrica, día de libre alterno...
> 
> Voto por un McDonalds





Imbersor dijo:


> No os lo va a decir porque le da vergüenza.
> 
> Él dirá que es porque no quiere que nadie sepa que está por este foro..... Pero a quién le iba a importar que el rarito y vago de la empresa cuadrara con lo que un fracasado dice en un foro?
> Dudo que nadie sepa siquiera que existe, según cuenta. Su única huella en este mundo será este hilo, y ni eso porque acabará borrandolo.
> ...



Pues los trabajos físicos a veces son los más reconfortantes, y no tiene uno que aguantar muchos soplagaitas.

En una fábrica estais solos el producto y tú. Con que tu jefe no sea un tocapelotas haciendo micromanagement, perfecto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Jul 2022)

Tb está la panchi caza yogurines, donde ella es 7-10 años mayor.

En hezpein está tan mal el mercado que ya se dan aberraciones así.


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que sentido tiene mazarte y broncearte e irte de putes?
> 
> para que te trate mejor?
> 
> yo eso lo hacía para follar chortinas y tener follamigas todo gratis



yo no entreno y me bronceo para irme de putas

llevo 15 años entrenando porque me gusta y me gusta verme bien

me bronceo porque me gusta estar morenito, ligas mucho mas y te ves mejor, al menos yo, hay gente que no le gusta y le gusta el blanco puro

y voy de putas porque aunque ligue y tenga follamigas, pocas son las veces que me apetece aguantar el proceso de hablar, tomar algo, fingir que me importa y reirme de sus gilipolleces, etc etc, lo que todos sabemos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya horarios de sueño tenéis cabrones.
> Yo sigo despierto porque estoy en el turno de noche.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131354



Verano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)

Así está el tema con las españolas que un tío cuando llega a los 45 preña a una panchi de 35.


----------



## XRL (22 Jul 2022)

se follan a los abuelos para que no les dejen sin trabajo y si pueden les sacan pasta porque los abuelos no quieren dejar de tener su coño pancho de 30-40 que se follan a diario

de ahí que tantos abuelos dejen sus piso a estas en vez de a sus hijos xDD


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pues los trabajos físicos a veces son los más reconfortantes, y no tiene uno que aguantar muchos soplagaitas.
> 
> En una fábrica estais solos el producto y tú. Con que tu jefe no sea un tocapelotas haciendo micromanagement, perfecto.



Por eso mismo cambie de negocio. Las máquinas y el peso no te tocan los cojones


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

Bueno amigo @Fargo , me parece a mí que me has engañado un poco. Yo a la señora @pacopalotes la veo la mar de bien, poco necesitada de ayuda más allá de lo inmobiliario, en lo que poco le puedo ayudar.

Aunque, entre su paguita de casi funci, más el paro que te den a ti cuando te quites las cadenas, yo creo que podría ser el principio de algo bonito. Cierto es que, con 30, chortina chortina no es, y habría que ver cuantos rabos se ha comido, digooo, relaciones estables ha iniciado y tal, pero se la ve una chavala que sabe lo que hay y que valora la estabilidad. Yo no lo veo mal. A mí que me inviten a un bodorrio en Alicante me viene bien...


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

En cuanto al tema del hilo, mi marido está hasta los cojones, y eso que no se puede quejar de horario y condiciones tal y como está Españistán. Pero lleva demasiado estrés en su cuerpo y demasiadas responsabilidades. Me cuesta un triunfo que tenga la cabeza en casa cuando está en casa. Mi plan es ponerme a currar en breve, cuando los nenes ya vayan los dos al instituto y no dependan tanto de mí, aunque sea un curro a media jornada por no abandonar la casa, y si ahora ahorramos como cabrones, ahorrar como unos malditos cabrones para que se pueda jubilar anticipadamente y que le den por saco a las cadenas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por eso mismo cambie de negocio. Las máquinas y el peso no te tocan los cojones



Sasto. Si volviera atrás buscaría trabajos donde mi contacto con la gente fuera mínimo. No está pagado tener que tratar con gente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)

Leni es conocida por estos lares.

Y sí, se prima contratar mujeres e inmis.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Si volviera atrás buscaría trabajos donde mi contacto con la gente fuera mínimo. No está pagado tener que tratar con gente.



Te apoyo 100%


----------



## chocalandro (22 Jul 2022)

Evidentemente
Tengo ex compañeros que se han ido a la competencia y me podrían "enchufar" cobrando 800€ más pero volviendo a remar como un hijo de puta.


----------



## Murray's (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Bueno amigo @Fargo , me parece a mí que me has engañado un poco. Yo a la señora @pacopalotes la veo la mar de bien, poco necesitada de ayuda más allá de lo inmobiliario, en lo que poco le puedo ayudar.
> 
> Aunque, entre su paguita de casi funci, más el paro que te den a ti cuando te quites las cadenas, yo creo que podría ser el principio de algo bonito. Cierto es que, con 30, chortina chortina no es, y habría que ver cuantos rabos se ha comido, digooo, relaciones estables ha iniciado y tal, pero se la ve una chavala que sabe lo que hay y que valora la estabilidad. Yo no lo veo mal. A mí que me inviten a un bodorrio en Alicante me viene bien...



no te equivocas paki la rana, aunque erras en algo, yo en el paro no lo quiero, que ya he pasado muchas penurias. Me merezco una paga gorda, mas si cabe teniendo en cuenta que ya tengo mi futuro hogar: una patera con 5 tias de distintas nacionalidades, con cola para baño y para cocina. Como comprenderas, despues de tantas estrecheces, necesito un hombre solvente que me ayude en esta situación, aportando una jugosa paga para gastar sin susto


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Jul 2022)

Ánimo, que ya queda menos para el lunes...


----------



## Murray's (22 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ánimo, que ya queda menos para el lunes...




Jajaja hijopute


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no te equivocas paki la rana, aunque erras en algo, yo en el paro no lo quiero, que ya he pasado muchas penurias. Me merezco una paga gorda, mas si cabe teniendo en cuenta que ya tengo mi futuro hogar: una patera con 5 tias de distintas nacionalidades, con cola para baño y para cocina. Como comprenderas, despues de tantas estrecheces, necesito un hombre solvente que me ayude en esta situación, aportando una jugosa paga para gastar sin susto



Yo, cuando era chortina, gustaba mucho de jugar en el ordenador a juegos tipo Counter strike, Quake, Unreal Tournament, vamos, a los de tiros en primera persona. Al principio era bastante pésima, hasta que un amigo mío muy jugón, me dió un buen consejo: "Fallas porque disparas hacia donde está el enemigo. Y tienes que disparar hacia donde va a estar". Y a partir de ahí me convertí en una muy buena jugadora. 

No sé si pillas el símil, pero para pillar "la paga gorda" deberías haber empezado a buscar hace una década, y no a quien ya la tuviera. Dispara siempre hacia donde va a estar, no donde está ahora. 

Y si el hombre merece la pena, el paro, los malos momentos, son circunstanciales. Cuando le demuestras lealtad a un hombre, es muy raro que ese hombre no te esté agradecido siempre, una cosa en la que los hombres nos ganan a las mujeres por goleada.

De todas maneras te deseo lo mejor, que tengas suerte en tu búsqueda.


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> En cuanto al tema del hilo, mi marido está hasta los cojones, y eso que no se puede quejar de horario y condiciones tal y como está Españistán. Pero lleva demasiado estrés en su cuerpo y demasiadas responsabilidades. Me cuesta un triunfo que tenga la cabeza en casa cuando está en casa. Mi plan es ponerme a currar en breve, cuando los nenes ya vayan los dos al instituto y no dependan tanto de mí, aunque sea un curro a media jornada por no abandonar la casa, y si ahora ahorramos como cabrones, ahorrar como unos malditos cabrones para que se pueda jubilar anticipadamente y que le den por saco a las cadenas.



ahorrar 

se os ve con buena formacion financiera


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

Yo mañana me voy de festival, y todo gracias a que remo para poder pagarmelo.


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> ahorrar
> 
> se os ve con buena formacion financiera



De momento ahorrar. No veo el horno para muchos bollos más. En un tiempo veremos.


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> De momento ahorrar. No veo el horno para muchos bollos más. En un tiempo veremos.



 de verdad...


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> de verdad...



Ilumíname por favor.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (22 Jul 2022)

Habéis trasformado el hilo en un chat de chupipandilleo.

¿Se sabe ya en qué trabaja el Op? Yo digo que de botones, eso da sentido a que tenga que llevar traje.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jul 2022)

Mileurista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Ilumíname por favor.



Nada, guárdalo en el banco que ahí está bien.


----------



## Imbersor (22 Jul 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?p=434378607&posted=1#post434378607



de estos depende tu pensión


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Nada, guárdalo en el banco que ahí está bien.



Ah, vale, pensaba que tenías algo de idea, pero solo intentas demostrar tu superioridad con ironías y sarcasmos, pero nada de utilidad.


----------



## Fargo (22 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo mañana me voy de festival, y todo gracias a que remo para poder pagarmelo.



Y si ya tuvieras una cantidad ahorrada?
Podrías dejar tu curro e irte de festival todos los putos días....hasta que se te acabe el dinero.
Qué pensáis los que estáis leyendo el hilo?
Cuánto hace que no cogéis un año sabático para hacer lo que os de la gana?


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si ya tuvieras una cantidad ahorrada?
> Podrías dejar tu curro e irte de festival todos los putos días....hasta que se te acabe el dinero.
> Qué pensáis los que estáis leyendo el hilo?
> Cuánto hace que no cogéis un año sabático para hacer lo que os de la gana?



Vaya aburrimiento irse todos los días de festival. Precisamente lo coges con ganas porque es una cosa puntual.

Y gastar lo que tienes ahorrado tampoco es plan. Cuando se gaste y no tengas ingresos ¿Que es lo que haces?


----------



## Fargo (22 Jul 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Habéis trasformado el hilo en un chat de chupipandilleo.



Me llegan notificaciones de la página 72, 97....cada uno lleva el hilo a su ritmo.
En las primeras 200 páginas no hay nada de chupipandilleo, solo amargas reflexiones de foreros quemados por la galera.
Me gusta el toque de humor negro que siempre ha estado presente en el hilo, no creo que sea una casualidad.
El humor es como la amortiguación del coche, algo IMPRESCINDIBLE para los que tenemos que transitar diariamente por caminos complicados.
Yo estoy teniendo un bajón esta semana, escribiré sobre ello durante el finde.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Yo, cuando era chortina, gustaba mucho de jugar en el ordenador a juegos tipo Counter strike, Quake, Unreal Tournament, vamos, a los de tiros en primera persona. Al principio era bastante pésima, hasta que un amigo mío muy jugón, me dió un buen consejo: "Fallas porque disparas hacia donde está el enemigo. Y tienes que disparar hacia donde va a estar". Y a partir de ahí me convertí en una muy buena jugadora.
> 
> No sé si pillas el símil, pero para pillar "la paga gorda" deberías haber empezado a buscar hace una década, y no a quien ya la tuviera. Dispara siempre hacia donde va a estar, no donde está ahora.
> 
> ...



Mmh tienes razón lenina. Pero entrenar a un hombre requiere riesgos y sacrificios. Tengo uno a tiro, 24, gordito pero de buenos genes, dispuesto según me cuenta a ponerse en forma por una novia. En vías de ingeniero. La cosa es que me echa pa atrás un poco que sea tan apegado a ver si luego no me va a gustar y el chaval ilusionadisimo  Además, le quedan años de penurias estudiantiles hasta alcanzar una paga decente, que voy a hacer yo? Seguir en pateras? No sé después no es tan sencillo. Además, si soltero no tiene motivación para ponerse en forma quien te dice que lo hará cuando tenga una novia? Se tirará a los Doritos y al sofá como hacen todos


----------



## Lenina (22 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mmh tienes razón lenina. Pero entrenar a un hombre requiere riesgos y sacrificios. Tengo uno a tiro, 24, gordito pero de buenos genes, dispuesto según me cuenta a ponerse en forma por una novia. En vías de ingeniero. Lo que no me gusta es que es rumano, pero tiene buenos genes. La cosa es que me echa pa atrás un poco que sea tan apegado a ver si luego no me va a gustar y el chaval ilusionadisimo  Además, le quedan años de penurias estudiantiles hasta alcanzar una paga decente, que voy a hacer yo? Seguir en pateras? No sé después no es tan sencillo. Además, si soltero no tiene motivación para ponerse en forma quien te dice que lo hará cuando tenga una novia? Se tirará a los Doritos y al sofá como hacen todos



Tienes 30 años. Lo que hoy te parece meh, en cinco años te va a parecer caviar. Yo ahí lo dejo...


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Tienes 30 años. Lo que hoy te parece meh, en cinco años te va a parecer caviar. Yo ahí lo dejo...



Ya ves y que lo digas pero totalmente. Solo que tenga 24, ya me hace sentir joven y atractiva que todavía puedo cazar uno jovencito jajajajajaja pero este lo que le pasa que le sobran kilos , dice que se pone a dieta pero eso habría que verlo


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (22 Jul 2022)

Remad cerdos remad, los GigaFunciVagos aguardamos la paguita


----------



## pacopalotes (23 Jul 2022)

Ahora está un poco cabreado pq lo he ignorado un poco pero esq el tema de las gorduras me ralla joder. Si tienes 24 que menos que estar en forma como se va a poner con 30? Barrigón cervecero y calva


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Remad cerdos remad, los *GigaFunciVagos* aguardamos la paguita


----------



## Lenina (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuánto hace que no cogéis un año sabático para hacer lo que os de la gana?



No me lo he tomado en la vida. Si no he estado trabajando, he estado criando y haciendo las labores de casa. Y con familia, dudo que me lo pueda tomar, por lo menos en un largo tiempo. 
Es lo que hay, y no me quejo. Siempre quise tener familia, y cuando la tienes, tiene que ser tu prioridad.


----------



## valensalome (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aprovechando el anonimato contaré lo de esta tía....
> Colombiana de 25 años, entra en la empresa por enchufe y según llega dice que el trabajo es una mierda para esclavos (aquí no le falta razón a la chavala).
> A los 2 meses un día empieza a quejarse de la espalda, se va para su casa en medio del turno y se pilla la BAJITA por lumbago.
> 6 meses después sigue de baja, me cuentan los compañeros que sube fotos de fiesta y en la playa en su perfil, añadiendo "Feliz y contenta".
> ...



fargo eres tan cabrón como el personaje de tu avatar , gran actor por cierto billy bob thorton, lo haces por enervarnos


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> No me lo he tomado en la vida. Si no he estado trabajando, he estado criando y haciendo las labores de casa. Y con familia, dudo que me lo pueda tomar, por lo menos en un largo tiempo.
> Es lo que hay, y no me quejo. Siempre quise tener familia, y cuando la tienes, tiene que ser tu prioridad.



Muchos de los que hemos posteado no tenemos mujer ni hijos cuando llegamos a casa.
No tenemos ese incentivo para remar, y es un problema que afecta a bastantes hombres de este país.
El incentivo de ganar un buen sueldo también se ha perdido, con la inflación el sueldo cada vez da para menos.
No solo es un problema nuestro, también es un problema para las empresas y el Gobierno.
Vamos a decirlo claro: si nosotros dejamos de remar mañana EL PAÍS SE PARA.
Nos necesitan, si nosotros no remamos tendrán que hacer las tareas ingratas los hijos de los políticos y empresarios palilleros, algo que no les interesa para nada.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> No me lo he tomado en la vida. Si no he estado trabajando, he estado criando y haciendo las labores de casa. Y con familia, dudo que me lo pueda tomar, por lo menos en un largo tiempo.
> Es lo que hay, y no me quejo. Siempre quise tener familia, y cuando la tienes, tiene que ser tu prioridad.



eso cuando hay familia de por medio yo creo que solo cuando se jubila uno, y quizas ni asi completamente.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)

Sin esto a DIARIO no hay remo.


Y ya está. Es totalmente comprensible.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)

mierda de hilo-chat, dejad de derroerlo


----------



## Persea (23 Jul 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> No puedes comprarte un trozo de tierra, hacerte una casa, y vivir del campo, porque no te van a dejar



quien te impide hacer eso?


----------



## Imbersor (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Ah, vale, pensaba que tenías algo de idea, pero solo intentas demostrar tu superioridad con ironías y sarcasmos, pero nada de utilidad.



Si te parece me pongo a perder el tiempo en explicarte lo que hay que hacer con el dinero cuando se tiene. Ni lo más básico en economía sabes y me estás llorando para que te enseñe a comer huevos 

Ahorra reina


----------



## Persea (23 Jul 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Pero no es sólo en España, es en todo el mundo. La carrera de la rata ocurre en todos los países más o menos desarrollados dónde reman los hombres blancos (podemos añadir al pack Japos, Coreanos e incluso Chinos, solo que los asiáticos al menos no dan paguitas a parásitos).
> 
> De ahí la gran renuncia. Muchos se largan de sus trabajos sintiéndose estafados, ni mujer ni familia ni plan de futuro, ni una puta mierda. En USA lo hacen minolles.
> 
> ...



La gran renuncia es un fake globalista para justificar la inmigracion masiva.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Persea dijo:


> La gran renuncia es un fake globalista para justificar la inmigracion masiva.



Ojalá hubiera una Gran Renuncia, las empresas tendrían que ofrecer sueldos más altos y mejores condiciones para tentar a los exremeros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Yo, cuando era chortina, gustaba mucho de jugar en el ordenador a juegos tipo Counter strike, Quake, Unreal Tournament, vamos, a los de tiros en primera persona. Al principio era bastante pésima, hasta que un amigo mío muy jugón, me dió un buen consejo: "Fallas porque disparas hacia donde está el enemigo. Y tienes que disparar hacia donde va a estar". Y a partir de ahí me convertí en una muy buena jugadora.
> 
> No sé si pillas el símil, pero para pillar "la paga gorda" deberías haber empezado a buscar hace una década, y no a quien ya la tuviera. Dispara siempre hacia donde va a estar, no donde está ahora.
> 
> ...



Eso ya se lo dijimos. Al tío lo tenía que haber buscado en su prime-time, y si te dedicas a él ese ya no se va de tu lado. Me refiero a buenos tíos de verdad, no malotes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Habéis trasformado el hilo en un chat de chupipandilleo.
> 
> ¿Se sabe ya en qué trabaja el Op? Yo digo que de botones, eso da sentido a que tenga que llevar traje.



Yo vivo cerca de un polígono y ahora se estilan muchos almacenes de empresas como Amazon o Zara. No me extrañaría que fuera un encargadillo o algo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Ah, vale, pensaba que tenías algo de idea, pero solo intentas demostrar tu superioridad con ironías y sarcasmos, pero nada de utilidad.



Supongo que se refiere a que en tiempos de inflación ahorrar no es la mejor idea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si ya tuvieras una cantidad ahorrada?
> Podrías dejar tu curro e irte de festival todos los putos días....hasta que se te acabe el dinero.
> Qué pensáis los que estáis leyendo el hilo?
> Cuánto hace que no cogéis un año sabático para hacer lo que os de la gana?



¿Año qué? Podría cogerme una excedencia pero claro, no me la pagan.
El único momento sabático fue cuando forcé que me echaran de la última empresa privada en la que estuve y con el finiquito y un paro de dos años bajo el brazo me tomé un año para estudiar la opo tranquilamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mmh tienes razón lenina. Pero entrenar a un hombre requiere riesgos y sacrificios. Tengo uno a tiro, 24, gordito pero de buenos genes, dispuesto según me cuenta a ponerse en forma por una novia. En vías de ingeniero. La cosa es que me echa pa atrás un poco que sea tan apegado a ver si luego no me va a gustar y el chaval ilusionadisimo  Además, le quedan años de penurias estudiantiles hasta alcanzar una paga decente, que voy a hacer yo? Seguir en pateras? No sé después no es tan sencillo. Además, si soltero no tiene motivación para ponerse en forma quien te dice que lo hará cuando tenga una novia? Se tirará a los Doritos y al sofá como hacen todos



No has entendido nada. Una pareja son dos personas que empiezan de cero y que están dispuestas a quererse mutuamente desde los 20 o antes y da igual los obstáculos que haya. Tienen un proyecto de vida. Tu único objetivo es la paguita.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El único momento sabático fue cuando *forcé que me echaran de la última empresa privada en la que estuve *y con el finiquito y un paro de dos años bajo el brazo me tomé un año para estudiar la opo tranquilamente.



Cómo lo hiciste?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo lo hiciste?



En IT es bastante habitual que echen a la gente antes de los 2 años, y no les importa pagar indemnizaciones de ese tipo. De hecho son empresas donde de 100 que entran ellos saben que solo 1 llegará a ser gerente y socio y que el resto o se van ellos o les largan antes de los dos años.
Ya me tenían ojeriza porque pasaba de sus charlas megaguays y no tenía a la gente de mi equipo como esclavos, por lo que cuando me hicieron el review y me criticaron varias cosas y subirme bastante poco el sueldo decidí que iba a pasar de todo, lo cual en IT es un problema porque esperan que todo lo hagas muy rápido, aunque lo hagas mal. Y pasados unos meses se reunieron conmigo, me dijeron que no pegaba con la filosofía de la empresa y que me pagaban el finiquito y los dos años de paro. Solo me tomé uno de los dos. Pensado ahora, debería haberme cogido los dos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Una pareja son dos personas que empiezan de cero y que están dispuestas a quererse mutuamente desde los 20 o antes y da igual los obstáculos que haya. Tienen un proyecto de vida. Tu único objetivo es la paguita.



Que bien resumes


----------



## pacopalotes (23 Jul 2022)

A las buenas pagas!!!!


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Javier.Finance (23 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> No os lo va a decir porque le da vergüenza.
> 
> Él dirá que es porque no quiere que nadie sepa que está por este foro..... Pero a quién le iba a importar que el rarito y vago de la empresa cuadrara con lo que un fracasado dice en un foro?
> Dudo que nadie sepa siquiera que existe, según cuenta. Su única huella en este mundo será este hilo, y ni eso porque acabará borrandolo.
> ...



Joder, trabajo de lo mismo y justo acabo de subir a una hab para eso


----------



## Temis2000 (23 Jul 2022)

Un escalofrío de espanto supremo ante una sola palabra: ¿muerte?, ¿miseria?, ¿desamor?, ¡no!, trabajo. Sólo escucharla corta la respiración de quienquiera que realmente goce siendo él y siendo libre.

Necesitamos urgentemente Fargos por todas partes: quemar y partir remos, destruir galeras, paralizar completamente el país y la economía..., cualquier otra respuesta a un modelo económico y social de enajenamiento, prostitución y esclavitud, de muerte en vida, convierte a uno en su propio verdugo, en el asesino de sus posibilidades de probar la miel de la libertad y ser llevado en sus alas.

¡Ánimo Fargo!, eres un héroe merecedor de toda solidaridad hasta que logres superar ese estado de esclavitud que padeces. Te envío un gran abrazo. Este hilo honra una necesidad universal de la cual, a causa de la terrible opresión de una cultura que nos cosifica y nos degrada sin límites, no se habla en ningún sitio: la auténtica libertad humana.


----------



## insanekiller (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Yo, cuando era chortina, gustaba mucho de jugar en el ordenador a juegos tipo Counter strike, Quake, Unreal Tournament, vamos, a los de tiros en primera persona. Al principio era bastante pésima, hasta que un amigo mío muy jugón, me dió un buen consejo: "Fallas porque disparas hacia donde está el enemigo. Y tienes que disparar hacia donde va a estar". Y a partir de ahí me convertí en una muy buena jugadora.
> 
> No sé si pillas el símil, pero para pillar "la paga gorda" deberías haber empezado a buscar hace una década, y no a quien ya la tuviera. Dispara siempre hacia donde va a estar, no donde está ahora.
> 
> ...



Bueno bueno menuda "jugona" tenemos pero vamos que lo mismo también para tu amigo, para empezar tu ejemplo haberlo puesto con airsoft o tiro en la vida real pero lo que has puesto del cs es una mentira como una catedral maja, precisamente el cs es en el juego en el que la bala es instantánea, otra cosa es el server que te haya dado ese "efecto" pero si te fijas la bala siempre da donde esta el crosshair (es como un laser tag) tienes que estar muy atenta para darte cuenta y ver que si adelantas un poco la mira si no le esta apuntado nunca le daras tiene que estar dentro de la mira. Otra cosa también puede ser que tengas mala coordinación mano-ojo, con lo cual tu amigo lo viese y para que no te sintieras mal te dijera eso. Siento saltar así pero es que las paridas/mentiras tan grandes me ponen nervioso y me tocan los huevos que se engañe a la gente, me sorprende que nadie te haya corregido antes, pd, no me lo digas, estas en silver? cuanto has mejorado? tu historia me intriga mas, seguro que has mejorado un montón, ahora ya no te matan los bots.


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Jul 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Bueno bueno menuda "jugona" tenemos pero vamos que lo mismo también para tu amigo,* para empezar tu ejemplo haberlo puesto con airsoft* o tiro en la vida real pero lo que has puesto del cs es una mentira como una catedral maja, precisamente el cs es en el juego en el que la bala es instantánea, otra cosa es el server que te haya dado ese "efecto" pero si te fijas la bala siempre da donde esta el crosshair (es como un laser tag) tienes que estar muy atenta para darte cuenta y ver que si adelantas un poco la mira si no le esta apuntado nunca le daras tiene que estar dentro de la mira. Otra cosa también puede ser que tengas mala coordinación mano-ojo, con lo cual tu amigo lo viese y para que no te sintieras mal te dijera eso. Siento saltar así pero es que las paridas/mentiras tan grandes me ponen nervioso y me tocan los huevos que se engañe a la gente, me sorprende que nadie te haya corregido antes, pd, no me lo digas, estas en silver? cuanto has mejorado? tu historia me intriga mas, seguro que has mejorado un montón, ahora ya no te matan los bots.



Correcto. Y dada la velocidad de las bolitas en airsoft, es casi imprescindible hacerlo asi por que si no, aun blanco en movimiento no le das ni de coña. El airsoft es un juego lleno de tios con poderes de matrix (si te dan es porque no has visto que te disparan  )


----------



## Lenina (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a que en tiempos de inflación ahorrar no es la mejor idea.



Tengo dos niños que están en edad de comerme a mí como no haya de comer en casa. Solo pido poder vivir con un sueldo sin tocar lo ahorrado y poder seguir dándoles de comer. No son tiempos para ahorrar, ni casi para nada, y menos con un solo sueldo, pero es lo que hay. 


insanekiller dijo:


> Bueno bueno menuda "jugona" tenemos pero vamos que lo mismo también para tu amigo, para empezar tu ejemplo haberlo puesto con airsoft o tiro en la vida real pero lo que has puesto del cs es una mentira como una catedral maja, precisamente el cs es en el juego en el que la bala es instantánea, otra cosa es el server que te haya dado ese "efecto" pero si te fijas la bala siempre da donde esta el crosshair (es como un laser tag) tienes que estar muy atenta para darte cuenta y ver que si adelantas un poco la mira si no le esta apuntado nunca le daras tiene que estar dentro de la mira. Otra cosa también puede ser que tengas mala coordinación mano-ojo, con lo cual tu amigo lo viese y para que no te sintieras mal te dijera eso. Siento saltar así pero es que las paridas/mentiras tan grandes me ponen nervioso y me tocan los huevos que se engañe a la gente, me sorprende que nadie te haya corregido antes, pd, no me lo digas, estas en silver? cuanto has mejorado? tu historia me intriga mas, seguro que has mejorado un montón, ahora ya no te matan los bots.



Hola cariño, primero relájate. Luego inspira hondo. Solía jugar a Quake 3, hace más de 20 años. Seguro que ahora las cosas son distintas, y me matan hasta los bots más pésimos. En ese juego, con esos servidores, te aseguro que, por lo que fuera, funcionaba. Pero no era un consejo literal, era más bien un consejo en general. Cuando dejé de perseguir al enemigo como los perros a los coches, y me adelanté a sus movimientos, empecé a mejorar. 
Pero vamos, que estamos en burbuja, y todo lo que digas podrá y será utilizado en tu contra, lo de siempre...


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Jajaja hijopute



Recordad el motivo final para el que remáis.









A REMAR FUERTE!! Esta es la nueva secrevaga de estado para nuestra agenda2030, pelirroja y pizpirata pija podemita, más feminismo y ecolojetismo


https://www.elmundo.es/espana/2022/07/22/62da7f63fdddff9d368b45ce.html Podemos echa del Gobierno al líder del PCE próximo a Yolanda Díaz y lo sustituye por Lilith Verstrynge RAÚL PIÑA @_raulpina_ Madrid Actualizado Viernes, 22 julio 2022 - 15:46 Hace unas semanas, la ministra Irene Montero...




www.burbuja.info






Tenedlo siempre presente.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

La auténtica felicidad, atender a clientas buenorras mientras sufres en silencio tu nuncafollismo.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (23 Jul 2022)

La España de Perro Sanchez es así. 

De casa al trabajo, del trabajo a casa, y pagar impuestos.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Jul 2022)

Seguid remando... que los whiskies no se pagan solos.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> La España de Perro Sanchez es así.
> 
> De casa al trabajo, del trabajo a casa, y pagar impuestos.



Recordáis el confinamiento que solo te dejaban salir para ir a trabajar?
Pues ese es el futuro que planean para nosotros estos hijos de puta, la película *Demolition man *se queda corta.
En el horizonte veo millones de remeros madrugando para coger el autobús y comprando bichos en el supermercado.
Todo serán suscripciones, ningún remero tendrá propiedades.
Los coches y los chuletones, para los de arriba.
La atención médica, gratuita mientras cumplas a rajatabla con todas las vacunas de las pandemias que irán apareciendo.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Tengo dos niños que están en edad de comerme a mí como no haya de comer en casa. Solo pido poder vivir con un sueldo sin tocar lo ahorrado y poder seguir dándoles de comer. No son tiempos para ahorrar, ni casi para nada, y menos con un solo sueldo, pero es lo que hay.
> 
> Hola cariño, primero relájate. Luego inspira hondo. Solía jugar a Quake 3, hace más de 20 años. Seguro que ahora las cosas son distintas, y me matan hasta los bots más pésimos. En ese juego, con esos servidores, te aseguro que, por lo que fuera, funcionaba. Pero no era un consejo literal, era más bien un consejo en general. Cuando dejé de perseguir al enemigo como los perros a los coches, y me adelanté a sus movimientos, empecé a mejorar.
> Pero vamos, que estamos en burbuja, y todo lo que digas podrá y será utilizado en tu contra, lo de siempre...



Sí, si yo solo he interpretado lo que decía el florero.
Yo tampoco sé muy bien qué hacer con el dinero que tenía ahorrado. Iba a mirar vivienda, pero precisamente ahora suben los tipos, la inflación, y parece que todo se va a ir a la mierda.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132691



A lo que habría que añadir que los propios remeros son sacos de basura exterminables QUE NO IMPORTAN A NADIE.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La auténtica felicidad, atender a clientas buenorras mientras sufres en silencio tu nuncafollismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132581



Por lo menos ves chortinas y puedes jijijajear. Muerte en vida es estar en un sótano sin ventanas donde entras a las 8 de la mañana y sales a las 9 de la noche.


----------



## ArturoB (23 Jul 2022)

15 años llevo remando y si que es verdad que remar + nuncafollismo es mal asunto. Te puedes centrar en hobbies, tomartelo con filosofía pero hay días que dan bajona. No me planteo dejar el remo porque no tengo plan B. Me conozco y si hay otra cosa que más me frustra en esta vida es, más que el trabajo sin recompensa, la sensación de aburrimiento.


----------



## Lenina (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, si yo solo he interpretado lo que decía el florero.
> Yo tampoco sé muy bien qué hacer con el dinero que tenía ahorrado. Iba a mirar vivienda, pero precisamente ahora suben los tipos, la inflación, y parece que todo se va a ir a la mierda.



Yo tengo claro que voy a invertir en mis hijos. Estudios y vivienda pagada a cada uno. Con ese principio, sin la esclavitud de hipoteca o alquiler, ya ganan mucho. Que tienen que irse al extranjero, o a otra ciudad, se alquila o se vende para comprar donde estén.


----------



## ArturoB (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que voy a invertir en mis hijos. Estudios y vivienda pagada a cada uno. Con ese principio, sin la esclavitud de hipoteca o alquiler, ya ganan mucho. Que tienen que irse al extranjero, o a otra ciudad, se alquila o se vende para comprar donde estén.



Es bastante loable ser feliz haciendo feliz a tus hijos.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> A lo que habría que añadir que los propios remeros son sacos de basura exterminables QUE NO IMPORTAN A NADIE.



Ese argumento me deja totalmente indiferente.
Lo que nos importa a los remeros es perder la mayor parte del día en una galera haciendo las mismas tareas repetitivas con la misma gentuza A CAMBIO DE UN SUELDO QUE CADA VEZ DA PARA MENOS.
Importarle o no a la sociedad me da bastante igual.
Y te digo otra cosa, si el Sistema quiere exterminar a alguien primero iría a por los paguiteros como tú, que parasitan recursos sin aportarle nada.
Para la próxima plandemia igual te obligan a pasar por el vacunódromo o te quitan la paguita, lo has pensado?
Que pase el siguiente por caja, a @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS ya me lo he follado.


----------



## greg_house (23 Jul 2022)

Anuncio de durex con negro!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por lo menos ves chortinas y puedes jijijajear. Muerte en vida es estar en un sótano sin ventanas donde entras a las 8 de la mañana y sales a las 9 de la noche.



Si no eres atractivo para ellas es peor, como ir todos los días a una tienda de dulces muy apetecibles y PARA TI no hay ninguno, con lo que te gustan los dulces.
Lo mejor es que te la suden completamente, pero no es fácil llegar a este punto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> 15 años llevo remando y si que es verdad que remar + nuncafollismo es mal asunto. Te puedes centrar en hobbies, tomartelo con filosofía pero hay días que dan bajona. No me planteo dejar el remo porque no tengo plan B. Me conozco y si hay otra cosa que más me frustra en esta vida es, más que el trabajo sin recompensa, la sensación de aburrimiento.



Nos pasa a todos con los años. La sensación de estar perdiendo el tiempo y que ya hace tiempo que llegaste a tu tope en ese trabajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si no eres atractivo para ellas es peor, como ir todos los días a una tienda de dulces muy apetecibles y PARA TI no hay ninguno, con lo que te gustan los dulces.
> Lo mejor es que te la suden completamente, pero no es fácil llegar a este punto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132739



Sip, pero es un trabajo más o menos al aire libre y en el mundo real. Estar todo el día metido en un sótano o en un edificio en un poligono es muerte en vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que voy a invertir en mis hijos. Estudios y vivienda pagada a cada uno. Con ese principio, sin la esclavitud de hipoteca o alquiler, ya ganan mucho. Que tienen que irse al extranjero, o a otra ciudad, se alquila o se vende para comprar donde estén.



Eso es ser un buen padre/madre. Una mujer con la que compartí piso en Madrí me decía que ella había hecho eso con sus hijos. Es una gran carga la que les quitas.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sip, pero es un trabajo más o menos al aire libre y en el mundo real. Estar todo el día metido en un sótano o en un edificio en un poligono es muerte en vida.



Pero que dices. Estar en un puesto de trabajo sin aguantar clientes (500 "jefes") es salud de la buena. Haces tus funciones y te marchas a tu hora, sin nadie quebtebtoque los cojones ni que te haga quedarte más de la cuenta por sus caprichos idiotas, y encima sin cobrar esas horas.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero que dices. Estar en un puesto de trabajo sin aguantar clientes (500 "jefes") es salud de la buena. Haces tus funciones y te marchas a tu hora, sin nadie quebtebtoque los cojones ni que te haga quedarte más de la cuenta por sus caprichos idiotas, y encima sin cobrar esas horas.



El trato cara al público desgasta muchísimo, los días que hay menos clientes salgo la mitad de cansado.
Entiendo que haya gente de naturaleza extrovertida y habladores, pero no es mi caso.
Lo que pueda decir con 3 palabras no lo digo con 7, si el trabajo me obliga a usar 7 palabras estoy jodido.


----------



## _______ (23 Jul 2022)

Yo conozco a uno que lleva 7 años de baja


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El trato cara al público desgasta muchísimo, los días que hay menos clientes salgo la mitad de cansado.
> Entiendo que haya gente de naturaleza extrovertida y habladores, pero no es mi caso.
> Lo que pueda decir con 3 palabras no lo digo con 7, si el trabajo me obliga a usar 7 palabras estoy jodido.



Soy de naturaleza extrovertida, pero fuera del curro y con quién me llevo bien. Currar de cara al público es la puta muerte, porque no te consideran alguien que les está atendiendo, sino kunta kinte.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Jul 2022)

Tenia pensado pillar una excedencia este año y rascar los huevos como minimo hasta el proximo verano, tirar de ahorros y de casapapismo, incluso buscar algo mejor... Estaba ojeando el convenio colectivo y cambie de idea al leer esto;

Edita: Deputación de Pontevedra • Depósito legal: PO 1-1958 • Tel 986 804 100 • www.boppo.depo.es • boppo@depo.es
Núm.
Venres, 24 de setembro de 2021
185
BOPPO
b) Si a 31 de diciembre 2022, el IPC real de dicho año superase el 1,75% se efectuará una
actualización salarial en el exceso sobre la citada cifra que exclusivamente servirá de base de
cálculo para las tablas salariales del año 2023. 

Si para el año me van a subir el sueldo por la cara un 10% minimo (a saber que pasa en invierno) casi que prefiero aguantar y disfrutar del espectaculo cuando la patronal quiera tirar abajo el convenio con ayuda del bobierno.


----------



## eljusticiero (23 Jul 2022)

*¿POR QUÉ NUNCA HABLÁIS DEL AGOTAMIENTO DE LAS REMERAS?*

@AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tenia pensado pillar una excedencia este año y rascar los huevos como minimo hasta el proximo verano, tirar de ahorros y de casapapismo, incluso buscar algo mejor... Estaba ojeando el convenio colectivo y cambie de idea al leer esto;
> 
> Edita: Deputación de Pontevedra • Depósito legal: PO 1-1958 • Tel 986 804 100 • www.boppo.depo.es • boppo@depo.es
> Núm.
> ...



De verdad te compensa seguir ahí otro porrón de meses por unos eurines que van a subirte el sueldo en Enero de 2023?
Estoy en el mismo barco que tú y algún día pagaremos por estas cagadas que estamos haciendo.
O simplemente moriremos por cualquier gilipollez y en el lecho de muerte nos arrepentiremos de no haber cogido esa excedencia.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Seguid remando cabrones, vuestro jefe Cayetano quiere comprarse otro apartamento en la playa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Soy de naturaleza extrovertida, pero fuera del curro y con quién me llevo bien. Currar de cara al público es la puta muerte, porque no te consideran alguien que les está atendiendo, sino kunta kinte.



El cliente siempre considera que eres su esclavo y que te debes a él. Y eso se aplica también a profesores, médicos, policias, barrenderos,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tenia pensado pillar una excedencia este año y rascar los huevos como minimo hasta el proximo verano, tirar de ahorros y de casapapismo, incluso buscar algo mejor... Estaba ojeando el convenio colectivo y cambie de idea al leer esto;
> 
> Edita: Deputación de Pontevedra • Depósito legal: PO 1-1958 • Tel 986 804 100 • www.boppo.depo.es • boppo@depo.es
> Núm.
> ...



Ni de coña nos van a subir eso, y gobernando la izmierda menos todavía. Cuando el IPC es bajo sí que te suben eso, cuando es alto te dicen que tururú. Date con un canto en los dientes si conseguimos un 5%.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *¿POR QUÉ NUNCA HABLÁIS DEL AGOTAMIENTO DE LAS REMERAS?*
> @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS



Ese ya no tiene cojones de volver, lo despaché en el mensaje 4158.
Chavales, tito Fargo donde pone el ojo pone la bala.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña nos van a subir eso, y gobernando la izmierda menos todavía. Cuando el IPC es bajo sí que te suben eso, cuando es alto te dicen que tururú. Date con un canto en los dientes si conseguimos un 5%.



Pues eso, "jerra!!!!". Si los compañeros son conscientes de que les pueden joder unos 1700 euros como no cumplan va a arder todo. 

Aun recuerdo las huelgas del metal de principios de siglo... JOJOJOJO aquello si que era una fiesta.


----------



## ArturoB (23 Jul 2022)

A mi me hace gracia el concepto de "vocación". Te lanzan esa palabra para que remes sin callarte, sin quejarte, porque tu estás ahí "por vocación". Esto pasa mucho en profesiones tipo docencia o sanidad. Los que dicen que trabajan horas y horas por vocación, ¿si te tocara en la lotería una millonada no dejarías acaso ese trabajo y a vivir la vida? Pues claro que sí subnormal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia el concepto de "vocación". Te lanzan esa palabra para que remes sin callarte, sin quejarte, porque tu estás ahí "por vocación". Esto pasa mucho en profesiones tipo docencia o sanidad. Los que dicen que trabajan horas y horas por vocación, ¿si te tocara en la lotería una millonada no dejarías acaso ese trabajo y a vivir la vida? Pues claro que sí subnormal.



La palabra mágica que te sueltan como diciendo: pero si tú tendrías que trabajar gratis porque es tu vocación. Y tú tendrías que comerme la polla que también tiene pinta que es tu vocación.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seguid remando cabrones, vuestro jefe Cayetano quiere comprarse otro apartamento en la playa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132854



Nadie te impide montar una empresa y forrarte, según tú es muy fácil, consiste en contratar remeros y voilá ya eres millonetis gracias a su esfuerzo de remo. Adelante monta una empresa.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jul 2022)

He empezado a verlo a partir de 33:50

apasionante...

buen aguante el zagal, dice que no necesita television que aqui a currar todo el dia y luego a echarse y dormir


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Nadie te impide montar una empresa y forrarte, según tú es muy fácil, consiste en contratar remeros y voilá ya eres millonetis gracias a su esfuerzo de remo. Adelante monta una empresa.



Con qué dinero? Me lo vas a dar tú?
Langostas e hijos de langostas, esos son los que montan las empresas que prosperan en este país.
Si la monto yo con mis ahorrillos de remero sin apellidos el Bobierno me fríe a impuestos y trámites burocráticos para que nunca termine de arrancar.
"Monta tú la empresa", dice...
Como si estuviéramos en Estados Unidos o un paîs que apoye la iniciativa empresarial.
Este es de los que se leen libros de Paulo Coelho y te dicen: "si tienes un sueño solo tienes que poner de tu parte y se cumplirá".
Váyase usted a la mierda, que algunos ya tenemos pelos en los huevos.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Para un fin de semana que libro y me da el puto Covid...
No me ha hecho nada, una gripe como otra cualquiera, pero toca los cojones.
Es increíble el circo que se ha montado, muy chungo tienes que estar de salud para que te tumbe esta mierda.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Nada, la empresa te manda a trabajar.
Todas las semanas algún compañero comenta que lo tiene y ahí está haciendo su turno como si nada.
Y así es como se debió llevar este asunto desde el principio, COMO SI NADA.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)

Llevo 5 años sin coger una triste baja, debo ser el único de la empresa.
Eso para alguno que me ha llamado vago...
No es que yo sea un vago, es que estoy hasta los cojones de cumplir los cuadrantes de una empresa capitalista, como si mi vida no me perteneciera.
Te resumo mi vida:
Dos mañanas, dos tardes, dos noches y dos libres.
*De mañana *cuando llego a casa parezco un zombi toda la tarde por el madrugón. Si al día siguiente vuelvo a madrugar no puedo acostarme tarde si quiero dormir algo.
*De tarde* te despiertas y sabes que no puedes irte muy lejos porque en pocas horas vuelves a la galera hasta las 23, cuando salgas de ahí reventado ya se acabó el día.
*De noche *haces tu vida, pero cuando hago el turno, vuelvo por la mañana y duermo un par de horas pareceré un zombi porque no he dormido lo suficiente.
Luego libro y en el segundo día libre ya no puedo acostarme tarde porque toca el madrugón al día siguiente.
Hala, ya te he contado 5 años de mi vida.
Estoy planeando mi huída para no volver a contar lo mismo dentro de 5 años.


----------



## Fargo (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (23 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Con qué dinero? Me lo vas a dar tú?
> Langostas e hijos de langostas, esos son los que montan las empresas que prosperan en este país.
> Si la monto yo con mis ahorrillos de remero sin apellidos el Bobierno me fríe a impuestos y trámites burocráticos para que nunca termine de arrancar.
> "Monta tú la empresa", dice...
> ...



Jajajajajajajajsja buenisimo


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Los que dicen que trabajan horas y horas por vocación, ¿si te tocara en la lotería una millonada no dejarías acaso ese trabajo y a vivir la vida? Pues claro que sí subnormal.



He conocido a más de uno que me decía que en las vacaciones se subía por las paredes y estaba deseando volver al trabajo.
Así, como lo cuento.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 5 años sin coger una triste baja, debo ser el único de la empresa.
> Eso para alguno que me ha llamado vago...
> No es que yo sea un vago, es que estoy hasta los cojones de cumplir los cuadrantes de una empresa capitalista, como si mi vida no me perteneciera.
> *Te resumo mi vida:*
> ...


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

pues eso paco, el primer pisito de proteccion oficial k me compré x 10.000 pesetas lo tengo puesto de air pipi, quité el salón y meti otro cuarto, a 500 euros lo tengo , en la costa. 2000 euros limpitos paco k me meto solo con ese paco, y tengo mas yo vivo muy bien paco ni crisis ni crisos k paguen un piso yo no obligo a naide pero k pasa k se gastan los dineros en vicios y luego no tiene npa kasa aaa no ess mi problema


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

no flipas tu na, con un sueldo de 1000 euros pagando alquiler y los pisos por las nuves no te keda na jajajjajajajajaj a ver si te crees q la placita t la van a dar en tu casa, tu vas pa madrid casi fijo , y alli saca 500 euros por cuchitril patera como me ha pasado a mi, una puta patera de cinco, sin llave en la puerta ni nada, estoy k se me abren las carnes asi te lo digo pero no he encontrado otra cosa con mi paco sueldo, no me llegaba para vivir. Dale las gracias a Paco el rana que puso la vivienda asequible para su pueblo y despues algunos pegaron el pelotazo vendiendo españa al mejor postor, pero realmente, su pelotazo fue gracias a paco el rana, ni mas ni menos, como casi todo


----------



## Imbersor (24 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajsja buenisimo



Y esa risa falsa?


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Y esa risa falsa?



que va nada de falsa lleva toda la razon ese remero esto es un estercolero salvese quien pueda, los langostos no tienen mas merito que nosotros, simplemente se lo han encontrado todo a huevo y medio regalado, la españa que franco construyó, la han vendido al mejor postor y estan viviendo el sueño español mientras otros remamos por un mendrugo de pan que a duras penas nos llega para pagar nuestra patera. Estan explotando a su propio pueblo, la cosa mas ruin y rastrera posible y, como no nos llega para pagarles la pension de lo mucho que nos esquilman, tambien se han encargado de llenar españa de bocas que alimentar tercermundistas que pagaran sus pensiones segun ellos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es increíble el circo que se ha montado



Muy sencillo remeros: no vayáis a los hospitales ni centros de salud putos vagos. Que colapsáis todo joder. El sistema sanitario debe ser para los que no remamos y tenemos derecho a sanidad universal. Si los remeros y los pensionistas no hubierais colapsado los hospitales (moríos en casa y que echen vuestro cadaver al contenedor PORQUE SOIS BASURA) nos hubiera ido mejor


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que va nada de falsa lleva toda la razon ese remero esto es un estercolero salvese quien pueda, *los langostos no tienen más mérito que nosotros, simplemente se lo han encontrado todo a huevo y medio regalado, la españa que franco construyó, la han vendido al mejor postor y estan viviendo el sueño español mientras otros remamos por un mendrugo de pan que a duras penas nos llega para pagar nuestra patera.*



Muy bien Paqui. Muy bien.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Muy sencillo remeros: no vayáis a los hospitales ni centros de salud *putos vagos.*



UN PAGUITERO LLAMANDO VAGOS A LOS REMEROS.
Alguien sabe la identidad y dirección de este señor? Mensaje privado, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Es una mujer, ellas viven en los mundos de Yupi.
Carpe diem y el destino proveerá jijiji (cuando dicen destino se refieren a su padre y algún novio pagafantas).


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

En mi curro hay casapapis que no ahorran un céntimo, euro que les entra euro que se gastan.
A mí sinceramente me da igual lo que haga cada uno, lo que me llama la atención es que luego estèn todo el día quejándose de que no tienen ni 100 euros en la cuenta.
Joder, ni que alguien les obligara a gastárselo TODO según lo cobran.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

estudiar, casapapismo, pateras, poca vida en definitiva, malvivir


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Pero vamos hay que joderse con el enchufado casapapy de los cojones, si tanta pasta tienes q haces matandote por una placita por un cuenco de arroz seguro?


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro hay casapapis que no ahorran un céntimo, euro que les entra euro que se gastan.
> A mí sinceramente me da igual lo que haga cada uno, lo que me llama la atención es que luego estèn todo el día quejándose de que no tienen ni 100 euros en la cuenta.
> Joder, ni que alguien les obligara a gastárselo TODO según lo cobran.



Pues mira se lo gastan pq hacen una cosa que se llama VIVIR, tu en cambio estás amargado y a un paso de suicidio , a ver a Kien le vas a dejar el capital


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una mujer, ellas viven en los mundos de Yupi.
> Carpe diem y el destino proveerá jijiji (cuando dicen destino se refieren a su padre y algún novio pagafantas).



Ojalá pille un buen Pagafantas sinceramente, sería mi salvavidas


----------



## Imbersor (24 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> que va nada de falsa lleva toda la razon ese remero esto es un estercolero salvese quien pueda, los langostos no tienen mas merito que nosotros, simplemente se lo han encontrado todo a huevo y medio regalado, la españa que franco construyó, la han vendido al mejor postor y estan viviendo el sueño español mientras otros remamos por un mendrugo de pan que a duras penas nos llega para pagar nuestra patera. Estan explotando a su propio pueblo, la cosa mas ruin y rastrera posible y, como no nos llega para pagarles la pension de lo mucho que nos esquilman, tambien se han encargado de llenar españa de bocas que alimentar tercermundistas que pagaran sus pensiones segun ellos



Era coña xd me aburria


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Todo lo q cuento es cierto. Mi casera es una Charo cazallera que por un piso Paco de los años 70 que le costó 10000 pesetas se embolsa 2000 euros, y tiene varios, además del trabajo de pinta y colorea. Ella sola se puede juntar entre pitos y flautas con más de 10000 euros al mes, sino más, no lo puedo ni imaginar. Y tú los ves y parece gente normal, la típica Charo cazallera , y todo sin invertir ni un euro, el piso tal como está, Paco cuentame que compro a tocateja cuando se casó. A lo tonto ahora vive de jijeo de cuarentonas a lo loco con toda la pasta q le entra a no se puede ni gastar. Lo que antes era un piso para un matrimonio que se compraba a tocateja, ahora es una patera para hacer caja cada mes lucrandose de la desgracia ajena. Y por supuesto, no hay huevos de comprar ese piso a tocateja hoy día. Ni sin tocateja.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

FRACASÁBADO:
Os presento mi vida social cuando salgo del trabajo.


----------



## Temis2000 (24 Jul 2022)

¿Dónde hay mujeres bellísimas y bien jóvenes, tan atractivas como top models, que se opongan como Fargo al remo sabiendo por qué, que abominen con todo su corazón, como señal de falta de auténtica vida, el apego al trabajo, el dinero, el consumismo, el gregarismo, el lucimiento vanidoso, las frivolidades y el materialismo escandalosamente reinantes, el vacío y la insipidez de la existencia actual, que desde una espiritualidad y una inquietud superiores se sitúen sobre todo ello; que al ver a un adinerado o a quien sueña con serlo sepan señalar en él lo que desde el punto de vista de la independencia del vivir para ser es -un esclavo a compadecer manipulado por la enajenación colectiva del dinero- y no a un “triunfador”, que al leer un hilo como éste aprecien el valor de diversas sensibilidades morales necesitadas de la mayor libertad, de dignidades humanas que se expresan en contradicción con un contexto infernal, con natural desesperación, al margen de la lamentable alienación social que tanto a un sexo como a otro transforma en escoria infinitamente explotable?



Aunque parezca que se habla de un unicornio volador seguro que haberlas haylas, pero, ¿dónde una gota de ese romanticismo sin el cual se queda reducido a otra cifra más, obediente peón, súbdito anónimo de un tiempo infinitamente envilecedor?



Partiendo de la premisa de que el hombre común vende su alma, su tiempo y su físico, y se somete a las peores abominaciones y torturas, en un elevado número de casos, por casi que cualquier compañía femenil, y que el sistema lo sabe muy bien y condiciona a la mujer para que no deje de obrar como su gran cebo, como la causa primera que ata al varón al mortificante mundo laboral haciendo que gire la “rueda de la economía” se puede ver lo sencilla que sería una auténtica revolución liberadora como jamás la hubo. En las manos de las mujeres insumisas y espirituales, hermosas y amantes de la libertad propia y del resto que hubiere, por insignificante que fuese su número, esa redención estaría: simplemente si un mínimo porcentaje de hembras, digamos un 0,5%, hubiese que en el perfil esbozado encajara, ofreciendo espontáneamente comprensión, franqueza, dulce humanidad, placer gratuitamente -sin entrar en el juego infame del mercadear con la carne, el tiempo, la mente, etc- se produciría, sin duda, un cambio social sin precedentes: el ejemplo maravilloso de Fargo cundiría, miles y miles de hombres empezarían a abandonar las galeras, a dar la importancia merecida a sentimientos y pensamientos, a desarrollar verdaderamente su personalidad y sus originales talentos, a humanizarse en definitiva...





Pero, ¿qué bellas y jóvenes mujeres están más allá de la infeliz lógica capitalista, cuáles han de conocer y saber valorar heroicidades aisladas como la de Fargo, viendo ahí la gran posibilidad de un cambio real a mejor, entendiendo que son los dueños del capital y las empresas quienes manipulan y denigran tanto a ellas como al remero haciendo que ni siquiera puedan concebirse a sí mismos al margen de la galera?


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo:


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Murray's (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo:



Buenas tetas si, de culo demasiado. No obstante muy follable


----------



## Murray's (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133621




Si no follas se rema muy mal


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo me ha puesto en el ignore. No pudo soportar las dosis de realidad que le decía.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo:



La tia esta muy bien, los coches también... pero la música es para tironuquear al que la ha compuesto/creado/montado


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Jul 2022)

Reflexión:

Hablais que REMO+NUNCAFOLLISMO=MALA COMBINACIÓN.

¿Y si tienes un REMO tan jodidamente extenuante que llegas a casa y por muy buena chortineja que tengas no tienes ni putas ganas de follar, únicamente de cenar/comer/dormir/siesta?


¿Qué haceis eh?

¿Un redbull?
¿Un café?
¿Alguna droga?


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Reflexión:
> 
> Hablais que REMO+NUNCAFOLLISMO=MALA COMBINACIÓN.
> 
> ...



Si tengo esto, ya puedo llegar medio muerto del trabajo que tito Fargo la empotrará con amor (primero que me prepare una tortilla, en mi fantasía soy un alfa).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo:



Yo solo veo un par de pedorras exhibiéndose. ¿Tú aguantarías eso 24/365?


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Algunas compañeras de remo son chortinas de 20 y 22, me jijajean en el curro pero luego se van a follar con otros.
Las de 35 que me hacen ojitos las rechazo sin miramientos, para qué quiero yo una viejuna de mi edad? Qué asco.
Perra vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133621



El de rosa tiene pinta que es otro remero hasta los huevos de las otras dos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Algunas compañeras de remo son chortinas de 20 y 22, me jijajean en el curro pero luego se van a follar con otros.
> Las de 35 que me hacen ojitos las rechazo sin miramientos, para qué quiero yo una viejuna de mi edad? Qué asco.
> Perra vida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133689



Aún eres joven. Si no te las quedas ahora igual dentro de 10 años pensarás que porqué no te las has quedado.


----------



## Murray's (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si tengo esto, ya puedo llegar medio muerto del trabajo que tito Fargo la empotrará con amor (primero que me prepare una tortilla, en mi fantasía soy un alfa).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133673
> 
> ...



Buena hembrota

Pena que a partir de los 30 no están asi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Imbersor (24 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Fargo me ha puesto en el ignore. No pudo soportar las dosis de realidad que le decía.



tranquilo no eres el único 

no le gusta leer realidades, prefiere vivir en su burbuja derroida de niño de papa donde todos le lamen la orejita 

le va a ir muy bien en la vida


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (24 Jul 2022)

El remo es cada vez más grande, y el cuenco, más pequeño.


----------



## Imbersor (24 Jul 2022)

voy encontrando los hilos que nuestro lider Farguito abre en forocoches



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9176516


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> voy encontrando los hilos que nuestro lider Farguito abre en forocoches
> 
> 
> 
> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9176516



EL FORISTA PROMEDIO JAJA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Buena hembrota
> 
> Pena que a partir de los 30 no están asi



Me ha saltado un vídrio de la Amaia Montero y se le ve la cara de gorda y me ha venido a la cabeza lo que acabas de decir. Con 20 años darías lo que fueras por ellas y con 30 te las quieres quitar de encima.


----------



## kdjdw (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Algunas compañeras de remo son chortinas de 20 y 22, me jijajean en el curro pero luego se van a follar con otros.
> Las de 35 que me hacen ojitos las rechazo sin miramientos, para qué quiero yo una viejuna de mi edad? Qué asco.
> Perra vida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133689



LOSER DE MIERDA te voy a reventar a hostias y prenderte fuego como a los mendigos

Fóllate a las viejas charos de tu trabajo que tienen más nivel que tú, basura inmunda

Y llámanos de usted a todos.


----------



## Murray's (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me ha saltado un vídrio de la Amaia Montero y se le ve la cara de gorda y me ha venido a la cabeza lo que acabas de decir. Con 20 años darías lo que fueras por ellas y con 30 te las quieres quitar de encima.



Esos 10 años se nota mucho en una mujer

Y las 40 tonas...mejor quedarse soltero o te pille el toro antes de estar,con una

Las novietas hay que pillarlas cuando van de los 17 a 24 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Esos 10 años se nota mucho en una mujer
> 
> Y las 40 tonas...mejor quedarse soltero o te pille el toro antes de estar,con una
> 
> Las novietas hay que pillarlas cuando van de los 17 a 24 años.



A ver, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, y si tú te has liado con decenas o has tenido hijos pues es lógico que lo hagas. Pero si no es el caso (la mayoría), esas mujeres no tienen nada que ver contigo y física y mentalmente son viejas. Una mujer de +40 jamás será apetecible para ningún tío.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jul 2022)

Sartenes a pelito o bombonas en las sedes


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> LOSER DE MIERDA te voy a reventar a hostias y prenderte fuego como a los mendigos
> 
> Fóllate a las viejas charos de tu trabajo que tienen más nivel que tú, basura inmunda



Cómo se llama la película?
_*El follamomias que se ofendió. *_
Amigo, eres el Brendan Fraser del foro. Te encanta desenterrar momias, el problema es que tú en vez de donarlas al museo te las follas.
No todos estamos tan enfermos como tú, mantente follamomias.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta, señores....
Para qué cojones rema uno si no tiene mujeres y los papelitos de colores cada vez valen menos?
Que haga mi trabajo ingrato pero indispensable para el correcto funcionamiento del paìs el sobrino de Antonio Sânchez, Pablo Iglesias, Irene o su puta madre.
NO REMO MÁS JODER, SE ACABÓ.
Provocaré el despido, me iré como un señor y el siguiente pobre diablo que pague la fiesta.
El Bobierno no sabe la que se le viene encima, hay muchos Fargos por ahí hasta las pelotas del remo, os hablo de trabajos muy necesarios y mal pagados.
Se va a liar parda, el Bobierno reaccionará tarde como siempre.


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Jul 2022)

¿Como aguantaba la gente remando la vida entera?
Los trabajos no eran tan ogotadores mentalmente por una parte. Tenían familia, hijos, mujeres serviles. Su casa era suya y su vida avanzaba, ahora tu casa no es tuya y se vive en una estancamiento personal constante. Ese estancamiento personal es buscado para que uno siempre consuma consumo y consuma.
Además, antes con existir mujeres sumisas que sabían que su lugar era relegado, existía una paz en el hogar. El primer feminismo elevó a la mujer al mismo nivel que el hombre, vendiendo parejas equilibradas consiguieron parejas desequilibradas en una tensión constante por el timón de la pareja. Ahora con el empoderamiento tiene que ser bastante peor.
La diferencia de nuestros padres a nosotros es clara.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una pregunta, señores....
> Para qué cojones rema uno si no tiene mujeres y los papelitos de colores cada vez valen menos?
> Que haga mi trabajo ingrato pero indispensable para el correcto funcionamiento del paìs el sobrino de Antonio Sânchez, Pablo Iglesias, Irene o su puta madre.
> NO REMO MÁS JODER, SE ACABÓ.
> ...



¿Entonces eres mozo de almacén? ¿Ese era el secreto?

No te quejes no es un "mal remo", al menos estas a la sombrita en verano, y no hay que aguantar charos ni clientes.

En esos curros normalmente solo hay hombres, y predomina la camaradería, salvo que te toque el típico esquizofrénico.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Entonces eres mozo de almacén? ¿Ese era el secreto?



No soy mozo de almacén.
Era un ejemplo, coño.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> El primer feminismo elevó a la mujer al mismo nivel que el hombre, vendiendo parejas equilibradas consiguieron parejas desequilibradas en una tensión constante por el timón de la pareja. Ahora con el empoderamiento tiene que ser bastante peor.
> La diferencia de nuestros padres a nosotros es clara.



Es clara y pretenden que rememos las mismas horas por un sueldo que antes daba para mucho y ahora no da para nada, encima sin cargas familiares porque las mujeres de ahora son una mierda.
Va a remar su puta madre en bicicleta.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Tú no lo entiendes porque no tienes sangre en las venas.
Yo me paso el dìa en un trabajo físico, cuando salgo voy al templo a levantar hierros y también me gusta ir a correr por la costa.
Tengo la testosterona por las nubes, cuando veo un coñito joven mi polla quiere guerra, porque soy un hombre sanote heterosexual, me mato a trabajar y cuando salgo mi biología me pide follar.
En cualquier otra sociedad un macho ibérico como yo tendría ya 4 hijos de 4 chortinas, las cuales estarían loquitas porque el bueno de Fargo las vuelva a preñar y les tenga llenita la nevera.
Pero no es el caso y todos lo sabemos, por eso me paso las tardes escribiendo en este foro para no volverme loco en vez de estar por ahí follando.
Espero que al menos me deis el premio al "Forero revelación", aunque sea por pena.
"Vota a tito Fargo, el hombre que remaba y remaba y ninguna chortina con buenas tetas le decía de follar".


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú no lo entiendes porque no tienes sangre en las venas.
> Yo me paso el dìa en un trabajo físico, cuando salgo voy al templo a levantar hierros y también me gusta ir a correr por la costa.
> Con 33 ańos tengo la testosterona por las nubes, cuando veo un coñito joven mi polla quiere guerra, porque soy un hombre sanote y mi biología me pide follar.
> En cualquier otra sociedad un macho ibérico como yo tendría ya 4 hijos de 4 chortinas, las cuales estarían loquitas porque el bueno de Fargo las vuelva a preñar.
> ...



Si haces el deporte que dices que haces, es muy raro que no folles.
Hará 8 años que no piso un gimnasio. No soy un mazas y se me arrimaban chortis.
También es cierto que si vas a uno de barrio es complicado. Las chortis prefieren los que son más tipo cadena, y si en uno de barrio hay chortis es que son muy profesionales o muy timidas. Y yo iba a uno de esos porque me gusta hacer largos. Los de barrio no suelen tener piscina.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si haces el deporte que dices que haces, es muy raro que no folles.
> Hará 8 años que no piso un gimnasio. No soy un mazas y se me arrimaban chortis.



A mí solo se me arriman las Charos, y no soy feo dicho por ellas.
Todas mis novias han sido chortinas, nunca me he follado una tía mayor de 27 años.
Los que folláis con tías mayores de 30, para mí eso no cuenta.
Si quiero ser padre, lo ideal es que mi mujer sea una jovencita tetona para disfrutar primero de su juventud y luego tener varios críos, no un seat córdoba viejuno que ya me viene con 800.000 km y los achaques de la edad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una pregunta, señores....
> Para qué cojones rema uno si no tiene mujeres y los papelitos de colores cada vez valen menos?
> Que haga mi trabajo ingrato pero indispensable para el correcto funcionamiento del paìs el sobrino de Antonio Sânchez, Pablo Iglesias, Irene o su puta madre.
> NO REMO MÁS JODER, SE ACABÓ.
> ...



Porque no todos tenemos la posibilidad de ser casapapis o queremos ser casapapis. Ser casapapi al final es no ser esclavo de tu jefe pero que tus padres sean tus esclavos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Como aguantaba la gente remando la vida entera?
> Los trabajos no eran tan ogotadores mentalmente por una parte. Tenían familia, hijos, mujeres serviles. Su casa era suya y su vida avanzaba, ahora tu casa no es tuya y se vive en una estancamiento personal constante. Ese estancamiento personal es buscado para que uno siempre consuma consumo y consuma.
> Además, antes con existir mujeres sumisas que sabían que su lugar era relegado, existía una paz en el hogar. El primer feminismo elevó a la mujer al mismo nivel que el hombre, vendiendo parejas equilibradas consiguieron parejas desequilibradas en una tensión constante por el timón de la pareja. Ahora con el empoderamiento tiene que ser bastante peor.
> La diferencia de nuestros padres a nosotros es clara.



Tú lo has dicho: antes el camino estaba muy marcado. Tenías que preocuparte de tu trabajo para toda la vida y poco más. De la casa y de los hijos se encargaba la mujer o los abuelos. Todo estaba enfocado a la familia y casi todo estaba seguro.
Ahora esa seguridad ya no existe. Tu mujer no te va a ser leal y menos toda la vida, tendrás que pasarte toda la vida con la soga en el cuello por el trabajo, y tendrás inseguridad permanente. Y lo más probable es que acabes solo.
Pero esto tiene fecha de caducidad. Seremos sustituidos y los que nos van a sustituir no sé qué harán con el trabajo pero si sé lo que van a hacer con las mujeres.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque no todos tenemos la posibilidad de ser casapapis o queremos ser casapapis. Ser casapapi al final es no ser esclavo de tu jefe pero que tus padres sean tus esclavos.



Usted debe tener un buen sueldo, no es mi caso.
Si yo no fuera casapapi no ahorraría un céntimo, tendría que pedirle anticipos todos los meses a la empresa como varios de mis compañeros para vivir como un rata sin lujos.
No gracias, lo que faltaba ya.
"Remar de sol a sol para vivir como un rata y que todo eso no me sirva de nada porque no ahorro un céntimo".
Casi mejor me quedo donde estoy, al menos puedo ahorrar algo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Pues yo que trabajo en un entorno charil y de funcis lo que veo es a gente que no para. Mientras para mí las tardes son sagradas para descansar, mis compis se pasan la vida con cursitos, grupos de trabajo, trabajar en la uni, masters, postgrados, y todo eso para poder avanzar en su puesto y si no lo haces eres tú quien se queda atrás y te comes toda la mierda. Y en verano y findes se pasan la vida con viajecitos, montaña, sky, playa,... no paran nunca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Usted debe tener un buen sueldo, no es mi caso.
> Si yo no fuera casapapi no ahorrarìa un céntimo, tendría que pedirle anticipos a la empresa para vivir como un rata sin lujos.
> No gracias, lo que me faltaba ya.



No me quejo de mi sueldo ACTUAL, pero mis primeros años yo ganaba menos que tú y pagaba alquiler.
Supongo que tendrás buena relación con tus padres. Mi padre ya no está y con mi madre es imposible vivir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Entonces eres mozo de almacén? ¿Ese era el secreto?
> 
> No te quejes no es un "mal remo", al menos estas a la sombrita en verano, y no hay que aguantar charos ni clientes.
> 
> En esos curros normalmente solo hay hombres, y predomina la camaradería, salvo que te toque el típico esquizofrénico.



Por eso digo que si se acaba sacando una placita y se ve rodeado de charos va a entender lo que es el infierno y va a rezar para volver a lo que hace ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú no lo entiendes porque no tienes sangre en las venas.
> Yo me paso el dìa en un trabajo físico, cuando salgo voy al templo a levantar hierros y también me gusta ir a correr por la costa.
> Tengo la testosterona por las nubes, cuando veo un coñito joven mi polla quiere guerra, porque soy un hombre sanote heterosexual, me mato a trabajar y cuando salgo mi biología me pide follar.
> En cualquier otra sociedad un macho ibérico como yo tendría ya 4 hijos de 4 chortinas, las cuales estarían loquitas porque el bueno de Fargo las vuelva a preñar y les tenga llenita la nevera.
> ...



Uh, eso tienes que hablarlo con @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me quejo de mi sueldo ACTUAL, pero mis primeros años yo ganaba menos que tú y pagaba alquiler.



Ganabas menos y te daba para más, pero ahora no te acuerdas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si haces el deporte que dices que haces, es muy raro que no folles.
> Hará 8 años que no piso un gimnasio. No soy un mazas y se me arrimaban chortis.
> También es cierto que si vas a uno de barrio es complicado. Las chortis prefieren los que son más tipo cadena, y si en uno de barrio hay chortis es que son muy profesionales o muy timidas. Y yo iba a uno de esos porque me gusta hacer largos. Los de barrio no suelen tener piscina.



No tiene nada que ver. Es una cuestión de actitud no solo de gym.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ganabas menos y te daba para más, pero ahora no te acuerdas.



No ha cambiado tanto el coste de las cosas en 20 años. Cobrando 900 euros y pagando 500 de alquiler. El tema es que como yo siempre he sido pobre de solemnidad mi mentalidad siempre ha sido la de pobre y seguirá siéndolo hasta que muera. La infancia y la juventud marcan mucho.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. Es una cuestión de actitud no solo de gym.



En los primeros tiempos de Badoo yo me hinchaba a follar, tenía 4 tías en la agenda del móvil y cada mes aparecía una nueva.
Era estudiante, no tenìa un euro y mi coche era un Citroen ZX del año 93.
Mi actitud es la misma, pero algo ha cambiado en la psique de las mujeres.
Su ego está por las nubes y todas estàn pidiendo tíos muy por encima de su nivel.
A mí me buscan las Charos, para las cuales yo estaría muy por encima de su nivel.
Un disparate, señores.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En los primeros tiempos de Badoo yo me hinchaba a follar, tenía 4 tías en la agenda del móvil y cada mes aparecía una nueva.
> Era estudiante, no tenìa un euro y mi coche era un Citroen ZX del año 93.
> Mi actitud es la misma, pero algo ha cambiado en la psique de las mujeres.
> Su ego está por las nubes y todas estàn pidiendo tíos muy por encima de su nivel.
> ...



pues ahi tienes la prueba de que la culpa, ha sido de los hombres. Te aprovechaste de la bondad e inocencia de las mujeres, y loo siento pero ya NO CUELA. Lo se de buena tinta porque yo tambien he pasado por eso, y si, es tal cual como describes, se aprovecharon de nosotras. Ahora les van a dar por culo. Y vamos en mi experiencia, yo no tenia nada porque solo me querian para pasar el rato, ninguno queria compromiso cuando yo era chorteen. Menudos hijos de puta, no es el muro, es que son así, mientras pueden florean, y cuando ya son cayos, quieren irse con una joven, QUE OS DEN POR CULO


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Se os olvida que antes, a ningun hombre se le ocurria siquiera VACILAR a una mujer, mucho menos acostarse con ella y dejarla tirada. Sois unos hijos de la gran puta, y os mereceis todo lo que os pase. Ahora a soportar la madurez y vejez solos, que será larga, pellejos : )


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

me da coraje pq el desgraciao no hace mas que quejarse de las mujeres, cuando el mismo es un sinverguenza y un matado que no merece mas.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Se os olvida que antes, a ningun hombre se le ocurria siquiera VACILAR a una mujer, mucho menos acostarse con ella y dejarla tirada. Sois unos hijos de la gran puta, y os mereceis todo lo que os pase.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> me da coraje pq el desgraciao no hace mas que quejarse de las mujeres, cuando el mismo es un sinverguenza y un matado que no merece mas.



Y ya que hemos abierto el cajón de mierda lo voy a decir: voté a VOX.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

No está frustrada con el género masculino, está frustrada con los 4 tíos a los que ella eligió para que se la follaran.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Tíos, ya lo habéis visto. Yo estaba posteando tranquilo en el hilo y Paqui se ha puesto como una fiera.
@Lenina mira a ver que le pasa a Paqui, yo me he comportado como un caballero y ella se ha vuelto loca, ha perdido los papeles.
No me parecen formas de comportarse para una señora de su edad, que ya se le suponen muchos años de experiencia en la vida.
Paqui está fuera de sí, creo que es el momento de hacer un llamamiento a la cordura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tíos, ya lo habéis visto. Yo estaba posteando tranquilo en el hilo y Paqui se ha puesto como una fiera.
> @Lenina mira a ver que le pasa a Paqui, yo me he comportado como un caballero y ella se ha vuelto loca, ha perdido los papeles.
> No me parecen formas de comportarse para una señora de su edad, que ya se le suponen muchos años de experiencia en la vida.
> Paqui está fuera de sí, creo que es el momento de hacer un llamamiento a la cordura.



un caballero, el tenia 4 cada dia para follar? que te den POR CULO


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> un caballero, el tenia 4 cada dia para follar? que te den POR CULO



Eran otros tiempos, Paqui.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eran otros tiempos, Paqui.



claro, pero ahora ya no puedes florear y no te comes una rosca, lo cual me produce mucha satisfacción


----------



## jacksion (24 Jul 2022)

*@pacopalotes que te parece esta patera?*


----------



## Lenina (24 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tíos, ya lo habéis visto. Yo estaba posteando tranquilo en el hilo y Paqui se ha puesto como una fiera.
> @Lenina mira a ver que le pasa a Paqui, yo me he comportado como un caballero y ella se ha vuelto loca, ha perdido los papeles.
> No me parecen formas de comportarse para una señora de su edad, que ya se le suponen muchos años de experiencia en la vida.
> Paqui está fuera de sí, creo que es el momento de hacer un llamamiento a la cordura.



Tú lo que quieres es comer palomitas mientras @pacopalotes y yo nos pegamos en el barro para que te alegremos el día de remo, pillín.

La liberación sexual ha sido el timo de la estampita para todos, especialmente para las mujeres. Pero aceptémoslo, si las mujeres han querido dar la espalda a miles de años de tradición en las que siempre se les ha dicho que vigilaran su honra, tienen que afrontar las consecuencias de sus actos. Porque el acceso al sexo ha sido siempre potestad de la mujer, de la que lo vendía a cambio de la seguridad y la lealtad de un hombre, o de la que lo vendía por un módico precio en la rotonda más cercana. La señora y la puta, el "wife material" y la zorra con la que pasar un buen rato. Esto es más viejo que el hilo negro. No se puede estar en misa y repicando, y no se pueden realizar actos de puta esperando que te traten como a una señora. Hay que elegir, y responsabilizarse de lo que eliges.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> La señora y la puta, el "wife material" y la zorra con la que pasar un buen rato.



Hace mucho que no conozco una mujer que no me decepcione según me va contando cosas de su vida.
Si es activa en redes sociales y tiene fotos "enseñando la mercancía" para mí ya pierde muchos puntos.
Entiendo que es la moda y las jóvenes quieren encajar (además de competir con otras jóvenes) pero eso de subir fotos eróticas rozando el porno y luego dedicarse a catar todo tipo de rabos en su juventud....
Lo siento pero con esa solo intentaré meterle el soldadito (si se deja) mientras sigo buscando la mujer adecuada.
En mi última etapa de ligoteo antes de que el remo me quitara las ganas de vivir y la alegría necesaria para socializar, ya me di cuenta del cambio de las mujeres.
El Instagram potencia sus peores cualidades (narcisismo, egoísmo) en detrimento de las mejores (alegría, sencillez).
Ya da miedo quedar con una de estas divas y tener que recordarle desde la primera conversación que ella en realidad no es nadie para tratar a nadie con prepotencia.
Supongo que por eso he descuidado lo de tirar fichas, para tener relaciones superficiales en el mejor de los casos (mientras ella sigue follando con otros) mejor me quedo como estoy y no me meto en líos.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

Se acabó lo bueno, chavales.
Mañana vuelvo a la penitenciaría a cumplir condena, serán 4 días seguidos de 07 a 15, y luego 3 noches 23 a 07.
El plan es tocarme los huevos y sudapollear como si fuera El gran Levowski, haré lo que pueda.


----------



## Fargo (24 Jul 2022)

SITUACIÓN ACTUAL DE FARGO CON LA EMPRESA PALILLERA:

*Me vais despedir por mi impresentable aportación de hoy al cumplimiento de los objetivos de la empresa?*
Magnífico, alegradme el día.
*No me vais a despedir hoy tampoco?*
Pues me sigo tocando los cojones mientras me pagáis por ello, y mañana vuelvo con la misma colonia.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

alguien ha pedido la pagita del bobierno para el alquiler de 250? pagan? es real?


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

porque si me dieran la pagita podria pillarme un piso que no sea una patera


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Jul 2022)

el palillero siempre gana. En cuanto se enteren de que dicha pagita se hace efectiva, otra subida de 250e. Los de 800 valdran 1000


----------



## Imbersor (25 Jul 2022)

Debido a mis años viendo CSI he sido capaz de encontrar el twitter de nuestro amigo Fargo

Aqui para q veais lo que hace los viernes cuando acaba el turno de noche a las 7 y se va a dar su vueltecita


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jul 2022)

MINUTO 46 CONFIESA SER BURBUJERO Y FRECUENTAR ESTE HILO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Debido a mis años viendo CSI he sido capaz de encontrar el twitter de nuestro amigo Fargo
> 
> Aqui para q veais lo que hace los viernes cuando acaba el turno de noche a las 7 y se va a dar su vueltecita



Estremecedor documento.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jul 2022)

jacksion dijo:


> *@pacopalotes que te parece esta patera?*



que me parece? pues una chabola prefabricada, pero ''cool'' lo que quieren que tengamos, y ya solo podran tener una vivienda en condiciones los ricos.


----------



## Murray's (25 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Debido a mis años viendo CSI he sido capaz de encontrar el twitter de nuestro amigo Fargo
> 
> Aqui para q veais lo que hace los viernes cuando acaba el turno de noche a las 7 y se va a dar su vueltecita




Eso no lo censura twitter??


----------



## Imbersor (25 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso no lo censura twitter??




Madre mia


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Jul 2022)

estoy hasta los huevos, siempre malviviendo en pateras de mala muerte joder k e echo yo para merecer este castigo, esto es un pais desarrollado? el concepto de patera ni siquiera existe en otros paises en supuesta via de desarrollo como marruecos, se supone que tenemos derecho a una vivienda digna todo para enriquecer a nuestros palilleros patrios, y donando las viviendas sociales que necesitamos a pagapensiones


----------



## Dolce (26 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Debido a mis años viendo CSI he sido capaz de encontrar el twitter de nuestro amigo Fargo
> 
> Aqui para q veais lo que hace los viernes cuando acaba el turno de noche a las 7 y se va a dar su vueltecita



Cuál de ellos es, el conductor o el que se arrima?


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Cuál de ellos es, el conductor o el que se arrima?



el conductor


----------



## Dolce (26 Jul 2022)

Gracias por la aclaración, no me di cuenta que el chaval calza miembro tamaño standar burbuja.


----------



## Imbersor (26 Jul 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Cuál de ellos es, el conductor o el que se arrima?



El conductor, es cuando acaba el turno de noche y se va a la zona de cruising directo.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, no me di cuenta que el chaval calza miembro tamaño standar burbuja.



bueno se conoce que el chaval es conocidillo por las zonas de cruising y como quiere ahorrar para dejar el remo, no gasta en putas, y eso es lo que hay sin gastar un duro sencillamente. A veces son señoras descocadas que van con su marido cuckero, otras son hombres, lo que haya,lo importante es que te hacen una gayola de gratis y te vas para casa tan contento, tambien surge chupadita pero no le gusta mantener sexo con desconocidos porque es muy escrupuloso (rechaza charos). Eso si una buena gayola a mano descansada a kien no le gusta, no rechaza nada, si eso cierra los ojos y se imagina que es la guarrilla de las fotos. Después llega a casa, se pone el netflix y hasta el otro dia. ES adicto a esa sensacion madmaxista de parar el coche y que se te acerque un desconocido a sacudirte la polla, despues de eso, una charo no tiene nada que hacer, ya no siente nada ymenos si tiene que camelarsela, pudiendo simplemente parar el coche en la zona adecuada y tener un par de manos, a menudo una boca, que le hagan un trabajito, no necesita mas. ''algunos pagan 100 euros por esto''-piensa- y se siente un triunfador, un ganador. ''otros tienen que escuchar movidas y pagar cenitas, yo no pago nada ni escucho a nadie''-afirma con orgullo. Fargo a menudo hace cálculos sobre el ahorro que le ha permitido tan controvertida práctica ''si yo necesito una mamada a la semana, por ponerle un ejemplo señorita, y me sale a 100 estamos hablando que me estoy ahorrando 400 euros''. A la pregunta de qué piensa hacer con ese dinero, se encoje de hombros y expresa ''unos meses sin trabajar para ir al cruising sin estres''. Nos comenta que no hace publico su particular hobbie ''la gente no lo entiende'', y comparte unas reflexiones ''mira chica aki somos todos iguales ni pago ni cobro y recibo lo k busco sin mierdas, x eso me gusta tanto esto. Tu k kieres, pagita del fargo? pues yo ya tengo mi gayolita de gratis y no te necesito  ''. Dice sentirse un hombre nuevo y haber superado la depresión desde que descubrió el cruising, pues se encontraba muy desesperado al no encontrar ninguna pareja sexual. Ahora se plantea el futuro con ilusión ''quizás formar un partido politico, algo relacionado con esto, para defender esto, que podamos hacer esto grande y k no sea nunca mas una verguenza porque somos personas normales y tenermos derechos''


----------



## Imbersor (26 Jul 2022)

@pacopalotes 100 euros una mamada? 

No te hagas ilusiones, no vas a ganar tanto.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jul 2022)

Toda la mañana remando como un pringado, estoy planteándome hablar con la empresa para hacer solo media jornada
Cobraría la mitad pero tendrìa más tiempo libre.
Algùn caso en burbuja?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> @pacopalotes 100 euros una mamada?
> 
> No te hagas ilusiones, no vas a ganar tanto.



20 como mucho y siempre que no tenga mucha competencia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Toda la mañana remando como un pringado, estoy planteándome hablar con la empresa para hacer solo media jornada
> Cobraría la mitad pero tendrìa más tiempo libre.
> Algùn caso en burbuja?



Yo lo he pensado muchas veces pero al final no me sale a cuenta porque en mi trabajo sí, serían la mitad de horas, pero me obligarían a ir 4 de los 5 días, por lo que no gano nada.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo lo he pensado muchas veces pero al final no me sale a cuenta porque en mi trabajo sí, serían la mitad de horas, pero me obligarían a ir 4 de los 5 días, por lo que no gano nada.



Yo tendría un dilema, si ya me lo pienso cuando voy a por el cuenco de arroz, no sé como actuaría si tengo que ir a por medio cuenco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Y no estás entrando en aquellos trabajos donde no basta con remar tus horas sino que fuera del trabajo tienes que seguir "formándote" para que te suban el sueldo o para que otros no te pasen por delante.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (26 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no estás entrando en aquellos trabajos donde no basta con remar tus horas sino que fuera del trabajo tienes que seguir "formándote" para que te suban el sueldo o para que no otros no te pasen por delante.



El que no herede o tenga cabeza para sacar una PLACITA que se suicide. Así de simple. Es sufrir por sufrir.

O que delinca.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jul 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> El que no herede o tenga cabeza para sacar una PLACITA que se suicide. Así de simple. Es sufrir por sufrir.


----------



## Fargo (26 Jul 2022)

Recordemos que con la ola de calor el sueldo es el mismo...
Derroición ahora mismo en muchos puntos de España, los hombres de los que nadie habla.
Los que mantienen el chiringuito, literalmente.
Muchos ni follan, madrugones, jornadas de sol a sol, netflix y al día siguiente lo mismo.
Un auténtico drama, amigos.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> El que no herede o tenga cabeza para sacar una PLACITA que se suicide. Así de simple. Es sufrir por sufrir.
> 
> O que delinca.



Pues precisamente es más en el funcionariado donde te piden que o te sigues formando o te quedas toda la vida con el peor trabajo.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136501



Frase muy bonita pero muy poco práctica, porque muy pocos pueden trabajar de lo que les gustaría.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no estás entrando en aquellos trabajos donde no basta con remar tus horas sino que fuera del trabajo tienes que seguir "formándote" para que te suban el sueldo o para que otros no te pasen por delante.



Eso ya es en todas partes


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recordemos que con la ola de calor el sueldo es el mismo...
> Derroición ahora mismo en muchos puntos de España, los hombres de los que nadie habla.
> Los que mantienen el chiringuito, literalmente.
> Muchos ni follan, madrugones, jornadas de sol a sol, netflix y al día siguiente lo mismo.
> ...



Pues si, aunque tengo que decir que el año pasado, me llamo la atención la actitud de un Panchito, que trabajaba más horas que un negro en las hamacas, de sol a sol, pero atendía a los clientes mejor que ningún español. No es extraño que se estén haciendo con el país, son más duros física y emocionalmente que nosotros, tienen más tablas, yel trabajo no les pesa, estáis jodidos. La verdad los españoles estamos muy quemados por el tema de la soledad y el puteo de no tener trabajos que nos permitan vivir bien o tener una casa siquiera, y se nota. Nos pasa a los remeros, a los del pinta y colorea no, claro. Yo sé que nos están invadiendo y que por su causa yo estoy sufriendo, pero no suelen ser mala gente los panchitos, trabajan bien, por eso estamos jodidos


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136501



Jajajajaja si si claro


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues precisamente es más en el funcionariado donde te piden que o te sigues formando o te quedas toda la vida con el peor trabajo.



Así es


----------



## Fargo (26 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si, aunque tengo que decir que el año pasado, me llamo la atención la actitud de un Panchito, que trabajaba más horas que un negro en las hamacas, de sol a sol, pero atendía a los clientes mejor que ningún español. No es extraño que se estén haciendo con el país, son más duros física y emocionalmente que nosotros, tienen más tablas, yel trabajo no les pesa, estáis jodidos.



Pues yo los panchos con los que trabajo diariamente son todos vaguetes y presumidos.
Siempre tienen lo de ligar en la cabeza, están más salidos que el pico de una mesa.
No son currantes serios, por así decirlo.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues yo los panchos con los que trabajo diariamente son todos vaguetes y presumidos.
> Siempre tienen lo de ligar en la cabeza, están más salidos que el pico de una mesa.
> No son currantes serios, por así decirlo.



Si si total, dar el callo poco, pero trato al cliente y cuidados (mujeres panchas) son svpreme, en la hosteleria es importante el buen carácter y los españoles estamos amargados


----------



## Murray's (26 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Frase muy bonita pero muy poco práctica, porque muy pocos pueden trabajar de lo que les gustaría.



Por eso por eso ,trabajar en lo que te gusta, no es un trabajo. Seria un hobby o aficción remunerada..


----------



## Murray's (26 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si si total, dar el callo poco, pero trato al cliente y cuidados (mujeres panchas) son svpreme, en la hosteleria es importante el buen carácter y los españoles estamos amargados



Normal, poca paga y los tios en general follamos menos que un monje ... las españolas a base de benzodiacepinas y psicotropos para sobrellevar sus vidas de mierda...

si te parece estamos sonriente ...


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Normal, poca paga y los tios en general follamos menos que un monje ... las españolas a base de benzodiacepinas y psicotropos para sobrellevar sus vidas de mierda...
> 
> si te parece estamos sonriente ...



Si si yo estoy reventada también. Doy fe, nada de novio ni vida ni ocio solo remo y patera. Antes al ser casapapi tenía perro, ya ni eso. Ahora ya ni el cariño del perro, la fría pantalla del foro al salir de la galera


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si, aunque tengo que decir que el año pasado, me llamo la atención la actitud de un Panchito, que trabajaba más horas que un negro en las hamacas, de sol a sol, pero atendía a los clientes mejor que ningún español. No es extraño que se estén haciendo con el país, son más duros física y emocionalmente que nosotros, tienen más tablas, yel trabajo no les pesa, estáis jodidos. La verdad los españoles estamos muy quemados por el tema de la soledad y el puteo de no tener trabajos que nos permitan vivir bien o tener una casa siquiera, y se nota. Nos pasa a los remeros, a los del pinta y colorea no, claro. Yo sé que nos están invadiendo y que por su causa yo estoy sufriendo, pero no suelen ser mala gente los panchitos, trabajan bien, por eso estamos jodidos



Eso díselo a los que han vivido acomodados. Como he dicho muchas veces yo nací en una familia más pobre que las ratas y con menos de 10 años tanto yo como mis hermanos teníamos que buscarnos la vida. Nunca se nos han caído los anillos por hacer lo que sea.
Entre panchitos y moros me quedo con los primeros, pero preferiría tener una inmigración controlada y cualificada.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (27 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues precisamente es más en el funcionariado donde te piden que o te sigues formando o te quedas toda la vida con el peor trabajo.



Te formas en horas de trabajo, no fuera como los remeros.

Y puedes hacerte el tonto y no te exigen. Estas blindado. Yo mi primer día de funci ya me aseguré de que se pensaran que era retra para que no me exigieran. Entre echando la baba y todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jul 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> Te formas en horas de trabajo, no fuera como los remeros.
> 
> Y puedes hacerte el tonto y no te exigen. Estas blindado. Yo mi primer día de funci ya me aseguré de que se pensaran que era retra para que no me exigieran. Entre echando la baba y todo.



FALSO. La mayoría de funcionarios tienen que formarse fuera de las horas de trabajo e incluso en sus vacaciones.
Y como digo no es lo mismo un trabajo de oficina que trabajos como profesor, médico,... donde si no te formas, aparte de que no te suben el sueldo, te acabas comiendo la mierda que no quieren los demás.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (27 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> FALSO. *La mayoría de funcionarios tienen que formarse fuera de las horas de trabajo e incluso en sus vacaciones.*
> Y como digo no es lo mismo un trabajo de oficina que trabajos como profesor, médico,... donde si no te formas, aparte de que no te suben el sueldo, te acabas comiendo la mierda que no quieren los demás.



Y UNOS PUTOS COJONES.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jul 2022)

Remeros de toda España soportando el calor, jefes y gentuza a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.
Cuando somos niños nadie nos dice que la gran mayoría acabaremos así, todos los días en un trabajo de mierda con jefecillos que nos dan órdenes.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Jul 2022)

Llevo desde el lunes con PACOVID o lo que cojones sea. El PACOTEST de antígeno me salió +, 

Ya estoy mejor, pero le voy a echar un poco de morro para que no me den el alta tan pronto que no quiero volver a la galera aún, además hay que ser responsable y no contagiar a nadie 

Mi sistema inmune funciona bien y sin ninguna vacuna de esas


----------



## Fargo (27 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Llevo desde el lunes con PACOVID o lo que cojones sea. El PACOTEST de antígeno me salió +,
> 
> Ya estoy mejor, pero le voy a echar un poco de morro para que no me den el alta tan pronto que no quiero volver a la galera aún, además hay que ser responsable y no contagiar a nadie
> 
> Mi sistema inmune funciona bien y sin ninguna vacuna de esas



Yo llevo 10 dîas con la tos seca del pacovirus, di negativo el Domingo pero la tos sigue.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jul 2022)

Recordad que mientras los canis están por ahí follando con chortinas, tito Fargo está remando en la galera.
Los más retrasados del instituto tenían razón, estudiar es de idiotas y pringados (salvo que te hagas funci o médico).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jul 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> Y UNOS PUTOS COJONES.



¿Me lo vas a contar a mí que lo sufro? Los putos cojones te los metes en la boca.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jul 2022)

Todos los días, cuando os miréis al espejo antes de ir a la galera repetid la siguiente frase 3 veces en voz alta con convicción:
Va a trabajar su puta madre.
Va a trabajar su puta madre.
VA A TRABAJAR SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jul 2022)

Ir a la playa en Italia, un lujo para ricos. A una familia normal le puede salir por 100€ pasar el dia en la playa.


Lo peor, es que eso relega a todos los canis italianos a las públicas. Y ríete tu de nuestros canis comparados con los suyos. Imaginaos Nápoles....mamma mia......




www.burbuja.info





ahí lo teneis, es el alamillo loco, el mendigo que viaja x el mundo kedandose en pateras a turnos, el de los videos


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jul 2022)

ALAMILLO MUCHO ANIMO SOMOS TU GENTE TU TRIBU


----------



## Murray's (28 Jul 2022)

Hispain



Funcionario








Remero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ir a la playa en Italia, un lujo para ricos. A una familia normal le puede salir por 100€ pasar el dia en la playa.
> 
> 
> Lo peor, es que eso relega a todos los canis italianos a las públicas. Y ríete tu de nuestros canis comparados con los suyos. Imaginaos Nápoles....mamma mia......
> ...



Lo que faltaría ya. Ir a la playa y pasear por ella es uno de los pocos lujos que nos podemos plantear los pobres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


>



Te veo entretenida. Si me pongo tengo para escribir varios libros sobre mis compis de piso entre los 18 y los 27. Qué malos recuerdos me trae Sevilla y esa estación, Y eso que la empresa me pagaba el piso para mí solo y unas buenas dietas. Ahí es donde decidí que se acabó lo de compartir `piso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


>



El del vídrio me ha hecho recordar una situación cuando trabajaba en Barna: empezaba a trabajar a las 9. Tenía horario de 9 a 19:00 aunque siempre tenías que quedarte un par de horas más. Yo vivía en las afueras de Barna y tenía que salir 1 hora antes de casa para poder llegar a donde trabajaba, cerca del camp nou. Por entonces estaba sacándome el carnet y las prácticas solo las podía hacer antes de ir a trabajar por lo que tenía que levantarme a las 6 y empezar las prácticas a las 6:30. Mi trabajo era en traje, con su corbata, zapatos,... Y estamos hablando del mes de JULIO, con todo su caloraco. Pues hice las prácticas con el traje y obviamente sudé un huevo. Acabé las prácticas y me fui corriendo hasta el cercanías para ir al trabajo. Pues en el cercanías me tocó estar de pie porque estaba petado. Y al cabo del rato escucho a unas charos que estaban cerca riéndose y diciendo en voz alta: mu bié vestío pero qué pestazo dió. El sudor. Es lo que tiene salir a las 6 de casa con el traje puesto y tener que hacer cosas con todo el calor. Putas charos y putas mujeres que creen que pueden decir y hacer lo que les de la gana con total impunidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

No es así. Lo único bueno de la pública es que te van a respetar horarios y vacaciones. Todo lo demás es palabrería de gente envidiosa y generalmente mediocre. Incluso dentro de la pública más de una vez pensarás en largarte a la privada.


----------



## Murray's (28 Jul 2022)

El hombre más feliz que he conocido y conozco es el bibliotecario de mi pueblo.


Todos los días llega andando a su puesto, de lunes a viernes, de mañanas. Desprende salud, alegría, felicidad y buen hacer. También tiene un huerto personal.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El del vídrio me ha hecho recordar una situación cuando trabajaba en Barna: empezaba a trabajar a las 9. Tenía horario de 9 a 19:00 aunque siempre tenías que quedarte un par de horas más. Yo vivía en las afueras de Barna y tenía que salir 1 hora antes de casa para poder llegar a donde trabajaba, cerca del camp nou. Por entonces estaba sacándome el carnet y las prácticas solo las podía hacer antes de ir a trabajar por lo que tenía que levantarme a las 6 y empezar las prácticas a las 6:30. Mi trabajo era en traje, con su corbata, zapatos,... Y estamos hablando del mes de JULIO, con todo su caloraco. Pues hice las prácticas con el traje y obviamente sudé un huevo. Acabé las prácticas y me fui corriendo hasta el cercanías para ir al trabajo. Pues en el cercanías me tocó estar de pie porque estaba petado. Y al cabo del rato escucho a unas charos que estaban cerca riéndose y diciendo en voz alta: mu bié vestío pero qué pestazo dió. El sudor. Es lo que tiene salir a las 6 de casa con el traje puesto y tener que hacer cosas con todo el calor. Putas charos y putas mujeres que creen que pueden decir y hacer lo que les de la gana con total impunidad.



Yo no uso desodorante, creo que es el secreto para no oler a zorruno


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Jul 2022)

*FARGO = REMERO PERDEDOR VAGO REDOMADO, valgan las redundancias.*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Jul 2022)

Menuda vida la de Fargo. Algo muy malo tuvo que hacer en su vida pasada. Remar para nada. Simplemente para ser un perdedor tristón. Mis condolencias


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Jul 2022)

PLACITA O MVERTE


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Para que quiere currar? Si ya está muerto en vida


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jul 2022)

LA PLACITA OS HARÁ LIBRES


----------



## Fargo (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Hoy me ha acosado un cincuenton taxista. Después de pegarme un palo de la ostia por traerme me dice espérate y me apunta el número que lo llame para salir de fiesta que el no tiene vida que pitos que flautas que no me voy a ir de aquí sin salir en Madrid. Dios esto es la derrocion pura. Encima he presenciado una discusión palillero -recepcionista en el hotel. El palillero decía que debía dos noches y el recepcionista que le debía 5. En negro y en mano como buen palillero y haciéndose el loco..... La ostia como está esto. Ala, ya no le doy más conversación a nadie, yo soy simpática y me he puesto a charlar con el y eso lo ha tomado como que quiero tema, pudiendo ser mi padre, si cuela cuela habrá pensando el cabron, está es tonta no tiene maldad. A mí ya me está dando miedo está ciudad, no sé cómo tengo que comportarme para que no le vayan acosando por las calles. Y luego dicen que el tema viogen es una exageración, no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que hay en las ciudades


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Jul 2022)

Esto ya parece un mitin de esos de la independencia de Cataluña,mucho ruido y pocas nueces. Si dejas el trabajo mañana tendrán a otro para suplir te, y a ver si encuentras otro.

La cosa es quejarse por quejarse, no veo que tus condiciones sean malas. Los que os quejais del trabajo es porque nunca habéis estado en otro peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hoy me ha acosado un cincuenton taxista. Después de pegarme un palo de la ostia por traerme me dice espérate y me apunta el número que lo llame para salir de fiesta que el no tiene vida que pitos que flautas que no me voy a ir de aquí sin salir en Madrid. Dios esto es la derrocion pura. Encima he presenciado una discusión palillero -recepcionista en el hotel. El palillero decía que debía dos noches y el recepcionista que le debía 5. En negro y en mano como buen palillero y haciéndose el loco..... La ostia como está esto. Ala, ya no le doy más conversación a nadie, yo soy simpática y me he puesto a charlar con el y eso lo ha tomado como que quiero tema, pudiendo ser mi padre, si cuela cuela habrá pensando el cabron, está es tonta no tiene maldad. A mí ya me está dando miedo está ciudad, no sé cómo tengo que comportarme para que no le vayan acosando por las calles. Y luego dicen que el tema viogen es una exageración, no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que hay en las ciudades



Las grandes ciudades son sitios salvajes para todos, no solo para las mujeres. Mírate las estadísticas de violencia y asesinatos y me lo cuentas.
Por lo que veo estás empezando a ver como funciona el mundo real después de haber sido casapapi toda tu vida. Pásate por los barrios exteriores de Madrí y ni te cuento lo que vas a aprender.
Necesitamos ver esas tetas para ver si el taxista tenía razón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esto ya parece un mitin de esos de la independencia de Cataluña,mucho ruido y pocas nueces. Si dejas el trabajo mañana tendrán a otro para suplir te, y a ver si encuentras otro.
> 
> La cosa es quejarse por quejarse, no veo que tus condiciones sean malas. Los que os quejais del trabajo es porque nunca habéis estado en otro peor.



Y muchos además no han salido ni de casa de sus padres, por lo que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona el mundo real.


----------



## Imbersor (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hoy me ha acosado un cincuenton taxista. Después de pegarme un palo de la ostia por traerme me dice espérate y me apunta el número que lo llame para salir de fiesta que el no tiene vida que pitos que flautas que no me voy a ir de aquí sin salir en Madrid. Dios esto es la derrocion pura. Encima he presenciado una discusión palillero -recepcionista en el hotel. El palillero decía que debía dos noches y el recepcionista que le debía 5. En negro y en mano como buen palillero y haciéndose el loco..... La ostia como está esto. Ala, ya no le doy más conversación a nadie, yo soy simpática y me he puesto a charlar con el y eso lo ha tomado como que quiero tema, pudiendo ser mi padre, si cuela cuela habrá pensando el cabron, está es tonta no tiene maldad. A mí ya me está dando miedo está ciudad, no sé cómo tengo que comportarme para que no le vayan acosando por las calles. Y luego dicen que el tema viogen es una exageración, no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que hay en las ciudades



Osea vamos a ver, llevas un mes desde que entré aquí mendigando cariño, salidas y billetes. 

Hoy ligas con un taxista majete que habéis estado hablando de buen rollo, y vienes a llorar y a despotricar?? 

Pero tú no ves como tienes el coco muchacha? 

Menuda pesadilla tiene que ser aguantarte, me cago en mi puta estampa.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y muchos además no han salido ni de casa de sus padres, por lo que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona el mundo real.



Pero es que un curro siempre va a tener su cosas malas, y siempre va a haber motivos para cagarte en dios, días malos...

Pero coño, son cosas que pasan, cosas normales de la jornada laboral. Para mí un empleo donde se te respete como trabajador y como persona, se te pague puntualmente, se respete tu horario (extras pagadas), sueldo por convenio, turnos rotativos y tengas fines de semana libres y vacaciones y festivos blindados es una jodida lotería. Me pueden poner a descargar camiones con el dedo meñique si les apetece, que yo cumpliré mientras tenga buenas condiciones.

Pero no, quejarse y llorar es gratis.


----------



## Bizarroff (29 Jul 2022)

Los taxistas de Madrid son escoria pura. Ahora ya paso de ellos como de la misma mierda porque con los años vas calmándote y vas pasando de broncas, pero que en su momento he enganchado a alguno es verídico. Además son como los gitanos, en grupo muy valientes pero cuando están solos se cagan vivos. Siempre se me han puesto chulos justo cuando había varios en las paradas, a solas unos putos cobardes de mierda. Y unos puteros.

Vivo al lado del ECI de Goya, cerca de la entrada al metro. Vengo en AVE, con todo el frío de febrero cojo con la novia un taxi en la estación de Atocha para ir a casa, meto mochilas y maletas al taxi y cuando le digo que me lleve a Goya me dice que me baje que eso está al lado y no le compensa, para quien no conozca la zona, son 5 minutos ya que es recorrer el Paseo del Prado que es muy corto y un tramo de la calle de Alcalá. Le digo que como me tenga que bajar del coche le inflo a hostias allí mismo y que luego si quiere llame a la policía y les explique. Nos llevó a casa a toda leche.

Otro mamón hace un huevo de años que todavía llevaba un R-21, cojo el taxi en la calle Goya y le indico de ir para una empresa que estaba en la autovía de Burgos. El tío se pensaba que era de fuera y me empieza a dar unas vueltas de flipar para hacer caja con el taximetro, casi 7.000 pesetas de marcador cuando ese tramo como mucho eran 3.000 pesetas, hace de eso años ya. Llegamos y le digo que o le doy 3.000 pelas que eran lo que cobran normalmente o me iba sin pagar y que se apañase y le explicase a la policía. Cogió las 3000 pelas y se largo murmurando por lo bajini.

Otra vez con un taxista búlgaro gordo y cincuentón, hace cosa de 5 o 6 años, un olor a sobaco y a guarro que no se podía estar en el taxi. A los 3 minutos por plaza de Castilla le digo que parase y el tío quería que le pagase no se qué, le digo que no le pago una mierda por ser un puto guarro y me salgo del taxi, el sale todo chulo detrás mío insultando, lo acabo enganchando del cuello de la camisa con las dos manos y ojos de matar y ahí parece que se acojonó y se acabó la cosa, se metió al taxi jurando en búlgaro y se largo.

A uno que le sacudí en todo el morro, recién llegado yo del pueblo en plan asilvestrado sin saber de que palo iban, yo tendría 22 años o así. En la parada de taxis de la calle Goya la que está donde la antigua Boite del Pintor que hay un hotel, había tres taxis parados, me acerco al taxista que estaba junto al coche (los otros dos estaban apoyados en la pared) y le preguntó por una dirección, y me contesta en plan chulo-borde que si quiero saberla me lleva con el taxi que el está para ganar dinero no para dar indicaciones, y los otros dos se descojonan. Escaló la cosa un poco insultando a mi madre, los otros dos riéndose vacilando y le acabo soltando al taxista una hostia de esas que no se esperan que lo visto de torero estampándolo contra el taxi. Cuando voy a enganchar a los otros dos ya retrocedían cagándose vivos. A ese hijo de puta ya no lo volví a ver en esa parada.

Otro cabrón con otro R-21 sin el aire acondicionado en plena caloraza, son tan miserias que con tal de ahorrar hacen esas cosas. Iba yo con tres amigos, estaba yo detrás del conductor en la ventanilla trasera izquierda. Bajo la ventanilla y me bloquea la subida bajada de los cristales desde el mando de la puerta del conductor, me enteré que les jode muchísimo. Saque la navaja del bolsillo disimuladamente y a rajarle la tapicería de los asientos y el respaldo trasero, los otros colegas descojonados disimulando.

Y como estas algunas cuantas, pura escoria.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Osea vamos a ver, llevas un mes desde que entré aquí mendigando cariño, salidas y billetes.
> 
> Hoy ligas con un taxista majete que habéis estado hablando de buen rollo, y vienes a llorar y a despotricar??
> 
> ...



Pero tú estás bien de la cabeza? pero de que polla vas, un cincuentom putero y adicto a la coca que se gastará toda la paga del taxi en putas después de la ronda. Estáis muy degenerados...... A mí me ha dado hasta miedo. Yo le he hablado pq soy simpática y me sale solo. Pero vamos... Q ahora entiendo pq os van a comer la tostada los panchitos. El otro día pedi Uber. Y el Panchito super profesional, super agradable y educado, NO HAY PUTO COLOR y por 5 euros. Este me ha clavado 20, me ha tomado por tonta y encima me acosa... Y tú riéndote. Eso se le puede hacer a un cliente? Yo cojo un taxi para ir segura a los sitios, es que ya ni en eso se puede confiar


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Los taxistas de Madrid son escoria pura. Ahora ya paso de ellos como de la misma mierda porque con los años vas calmándote y vas pasando de broncas, pero que en su momento he enganchado a alguno es verídico. Además son como los gitanos, en grupo muy valientes pero cuando están solos se cagan vivos. Siempre se me han puesto chulos justo cuando había varios en las paradas, a solas unos putos cobardes de mierda. Y unos puteros.
> 
> Vivo al lado del ECI de Goya, cerca de la entrada al metro. Vengo en AVE, con todo el frío de febrero cojo con la novia un taxi en la estación de Atocha para ir a casa, meto mochilas y maletas al taxi y cuando le digo que me lleve a Goya me dice que me baje que eso está al lado y no le compensa, para quien no conozca la zona, son 5 minutos ya que es recorrer el Paseo del Prado que es muy corto y un tramo de la calle de Alcalá. Le digo que como me tenga que bajar del coche le inflo a hostias allí mismo y que luego si quiere llame a la policía y les explique. Nos llevó a casa a toda leche.
> 
> ...



Eso me ha hecho. Darme vueltas cuando el sitio estaba al lado de atocha. Una vergüenza, y encima me acosa, pero como se puede tener tan poca vergüenza???! Toda la cara de putero degenerado. Encima el tío se reía, con una chulería que daba hasta susto. Se lo he contado a una persona no se lo creía, me ha dicho te habrá dado el número por si necesitas otro taxi, porque es surrealista.... Que lo llame para salir de fiesta que está solo, perdona?


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las grandes ciudades son sitios salvajes para todos, no solo para las mujeres. Mírate las estadísticas de violencia y asesinatos y me lo cuentas.
> Por lo que veo estás empezando a ver como funciona el mundo real después de haber sido casapapi toda tu vida. Pásate por los barrios exteriores de Madrí y ni te cuento lo que vas a aprender.
> Necesitamos ver esas tetas para ver si el taxista tenía razón.



Y por qué quiere la gente vivir en este estercolero?


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Yo trato de coger siempre taxi porque creo en lo publico y quiero que la gente viva lo mejor posible, y aportar mi granito a mantenerlo, pero después de lo que he visto hoy.... Es eso, si tú trayecto no es lo que esperan ganar por mover el coche, te lo cobran igual. Y encima eso...


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo trato de coger siempre taxi porque creo en lo publico y quiero que la gente viva lo mejor posible, y aportar mi granito a mantenerlo, pero después de lo que he visto hoy.... Es eso, si tú trayecto no es lo que esperan ganar por mover el coche, te lo cobran igual. Y encima eso...



Te han visto cara de paco Martínez soria


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo trato de coger siempre taxi porque creo en lo publico y quiero que la gente viva lo mejor posible, y aportar mi granito a mantenerlo, pero después de lo que he visto hoy.... Es eso, si tú trayecto no es lo que esperan ganar por mover el coche, te lo cobran igual. Y encima eso...



El taxi es concertado paca.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te han visto cara de paco Martínez soria



Pues claro, me ha tomado por tonta.... Eso lo se, pero eso se puede hacer a un cliente?


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El taxi es concertado paca.



Cómo funciona?


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues claro, me ha tomado por tonta.... Eso lo se, pero eso se puede hacer a un cliente?



Con la de gente que hay en Madrid? Si


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Es que son escoria chaval, es muy fuerte, no tenía ni idea de esto xd


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Yo pensaba que eran licencias públicas o algo así, que era un monopolio estatal que había que proteger como cualquier otro para que no nos exploten


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Eso eso, que se hable de los chiringuitos que nos enteremos


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no te equivocas paki la rana, aunque erras en algo, yo en el paro no lo quiero, que ya he pasado muchas penurias. Me merezco una paga gorda, mas si cabe teniendo en cuenta que ya tengo mi futuro hogar: una patera con 5 tias de distintas nacionalidades, con cola para baño y para cocina. Como comprenderas, despues de tantas estrecheces, necesito un hombre solvente que me ayude en esta situación, aportando una jugosa paga para gastar sin susto



busca en tinder jubilados,que muchos tendrán buena paguica


----------



## SPQR (29 Jul 2022)

Trabajar es de fascistas.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con la de gente que hay en Madrid? Si



Dios que escoria jajajajajajjaajja esq te ríes x no llorar


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Dios que escoria jajajajajajjaajja esq te ríes x no llorar



No sé, yo tengo mi coche propio y aparco donde me da la gana


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mmh tienes razón lenina. Pero entrenar a un hombre requiere riesgos y sacrificios. Tengo uno a tiro, 24, gordito pero de buenos genes, dispuesto según me cuenta a ponerse en forma por una novia. En vías de ingeniero. La cosa es que me echa pa atrás un poco que sea tan apegado a ver si luego no me va a gustar y el chaval ilusionadisimo  Además, le quedan años de penurias estudiantiles hasta alcanzar una paga decente, que voy a hacer yo? Seguir en pateras? No sé después no es tan sencillo. Además, si soltero no tiene motivación para ponerse en forma quien te dice que lo hará cuando tenga una novia? Se tirará a los Doritos y al sofá como hacen todos



 


Fargo dijo:


> La auténtica felicidad, atender a clientas buenorras mientras sufres en silencio tu nuncafollismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132581



antes me pego un tiro


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sip, pero es un trabajo más o menos al aire libre y en el mundo real. Estar todo el día metido en un sótano o en un edificio en un poligono es muerte en vida.



estar en un polígono rodeado de alcohólicos y chusma,dilo todo

pero ahí lo bueno que haces tu tarea y no tienes que tratar con nadie mas

de camarero tienes que tener buena presencia,arreglado,peinadito,limpio,si wana a cualquier cliente... y encima ves chortinas haciendo la puta y ahí no te hacen ni puto caso,o con sus amigas jijieando o con sus novios posicionaditos 

aparte de aguantar viejos de mierda borrachos jubilados premium

y tu ahí sirviéndoles comida-bebida como un jodido mayordomo 

en los polígonos estaría bien trabajar si no tuviera ese ambiente,estar rodeado de lumpen

si no hubiera lumpen en los polígonos sería la polla,pero la mayoría son yonquies alcohólicos tatuados y demás fauna y aparte de acabar hasta la polla del trabajo acabas hasta la polla de la gente que te rodea


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> FRACASÁBADO:
> Os presento mi vida social cuando salgo del trabajo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133507



joder que triste eres

necesitas ver series para creerte que estás ahí con ellos o qué? xDDDDDDD

el otro día le dije a un conocido si se bajaba al kevab a tomar una cocacola y me decía que no,que estaba viendo netflix

la gente a la que miráis en series no sabe ni de vuestra existencia para perder el tiempo mirando la suya

antes que eso me bajo a tomar una coca cola y ver chortinas por la calle que por lo menos alguna me mira la cara

ya es mas que lo que hacen las de las series con quienes las miráis

si fuera remero me tiraba el dia en apps buscando chavalas para quedar,yendo de putas y saliendo a gastar que es lo que hacía cuando remaba para evadirme del remo

no sé como aguantáis esa vida así como si nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> estar en un polígono rodeado de alcohólicos y chusma,dilo todo
> 
> pero ahí lo bueno que haces tu tarea y no tienes que tratar con nadie mas
> 
> ...



¿Como que no tienes que tratar con nadie más? Con tus jefes, tus compañeros y todos los que están ahí metidos. Una cárcel pero que te dejan salir a las muchas horas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Los taxistas de Madrid son escoria pura. Ahora ya paso de ellos como de la misma mierda porque con los años vas calmándote y vas pasando de broncas, pero que en su momento he enganchado a alguno es verídico. Además son como los gitanos, en grupo muy valientes pero cuando están solos se cagan vivos. Siempre se me han puesto chulos justo cuando había varios en las paradas, a solas unos putos cobardes de mierda. Y unos puteros.
> 
> Vivo al lado del ECI de Goya, cerca de la entrada al metro. Vengo en AVE, con todo el frío de febrero cojo con la novia un taxi en la estación de Atocha para ir a casa, meto mochilas y maletas al taxi y cuando le digo que me lleve a Goya me dice que me baje que eso está al lado y no le compensa, para quien no conozca la zona, son 5 minutos ya que es recorrer el Paseo del Prado que es muy corto y un tramo de la calle de Alcalá. Le digo que como me tenga que bajar del coche le inflo a hostias allí mismo y que luego si quiere llame a la policía y les explique. Nos llevó a casa a toda leche.
> 
> ...



Sip. Mi relación con ellos siempre fue pagando la empresa para la que trabajaba, pero te dabas cuenta enseguida de que querían tangarte.

Recuerdo viniendo unos cuántos de barna para hacer un cursillo en avenida américa (creo recordar) y el tío cuando llegamos nos dice un precio. Nosotros ni idea, pero había allí una chica de la empresa que al escuchar el precio saltó enseguida sobre el taxista: ¿como que x euros? Si desde el aeropuerto hasta aquí son x/2! Y empezaron a insultarse mutuamente. Al final pagamos lo que dijo la chica y el tío refunfuñando. Son una puta mafia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y por qué quiere la gente vivir en este estercolero?



O porque han nacido ahí o por trabajo, y por el ocio que en un pueblo no puedes tener. Yo me fui por trabajo y para conocer un poco el resto de España, pero 2 añitos ya es mucho tiempo en Madrí.


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como que no tienes que tratar con nadie más? Con tus jefes, tus compañeros y todos los que están ahí metidos. Una cárcel pero que te dejan salir a las muchas horas.



bueno tus jefes te dicen que tienes que hacer les dices ok y te pones a ello

esto en caso de que sean trabajos que haces tu solo

lo jodido es hacer trabajo con otros compañeros y ahí ya si que estás jodido como sean lumpen,la muerte

si estas en curros que no tienes que interactuar apenas con nadie es lo mejor y para almorzar-comer te coges el móvil y listo

a mi es que me toca la polla tener que ponerme a hablar con gente random porque sí si no me gusta como son

una cosa es trabajar y otra tener que aguantar gente que ni te va ni te viene o indeseable

yo es que no puedo,me hierve la sangre


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En los primeros tiempos de Badoo yo me hinchaba a follar, tenía 4 tías en la agenda del móvil y cada mes aparecía una nueva.
> Era estudiante, no tenìa un euro y mi coche era un Citroen ZX del año 93.
> Mi actitud es la misma, pero algo ha cambiado en la psique de las mujeres.
> Su ego está por las nubes y todas estàn pidiendo tíos muy por encima de su nivel.
> ...



porque ahora tienen mas opciones de las que tenían antes

ahora también se meten a badoo-tinder los chads de discoteca-posicionaditos de pasta y malotes de barrio-remeros-gente que vive en el gym... a ligar aparte de todos los inmigrantes

les salen las pollas por las orejas comparado con antes,tienen mas variedad y ya no se quedan con los cualquiera como antes


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)

Fargo remando como un hijo de puta:







Nini sin oficio ni beneficio:


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)

*Remar + Nuncafollismo = Estafa*
Los turnos de Verano se me están haciendo cuesta arriba, chavales.
Sin esto A PELITO cuando llego agotado de la galera yo renuncio.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Remar + Nuncafollismo = Estafa*
> Los turnos de Verano se me están haciendo cuesta arriba, chavales.
> Sin esto A PELITO cuando llego agotado de la galera yo renuncio.
> Chortinas para los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.
> ...



Recuerda
Tia Máximo 30 años y si puede ser de 20 mejor


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Jul 2022)

No puede haber nadie más subnormal, servil, vago redomado y fracasado que Fargo. Todos los putos días recordando sus miserias y amenazando con irse, pero obviamente es tan cobarde que ni aunque el jefe le cagara en la boca y le diera por culo se marcharía. Hay que tener cuidado con no convertirse en un Fargo, porque como se ve jamás va a salir del hoyo donde esta, simplemente el hoyo contendrá más mierda y Fargo se sentirá, aún mas si cabe, hundido. No descarto el suicidio. Ah y qué pesado eres poniendo fotos de tías todos los días, como un adolescente entrando a ver porno. Vamos a ver fracasado, allá donde vayas las mujeres van a saber al instante que eres un vago, fracasado y servil. Hasta la mas gorda del lugar sentirá repugnancia hacia ti.

FARGO, ERES UN JODIDO FRACASADO. UN ERROR DE LA NATURALEZA.


----------



## Murray's (29 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> porque ahora tienen mas opciones de las que tenían antes
> 
> ahora también se meten a badoo-tinder los chads de discoteca-posicionaditos de pasta y malotes de barrio-remeros-gente que vive en el gym... a ligar aparte de todos los inmigrantes
> 
> les salen las pollas por las orejas comparado con antes,tienen mas variedad y ya no se quedan con los cualquiera como antes



Y como se puede revertir esa situación?

En la época gloriosa de badoo también habia la misma proporción de tias que tios e inmigración masculina,pero se pillaba


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y como se puede revertir esa situación?
> 
> En la época gloriosa de badoo también habia la misma proporción de tias que tios e inmigración masculina,pero se pillaba



Que desaparezcan las redes sociales, algo que no va a ocurrir.
Ahora cualquier petarda trata a los tíos como si tuviera 100 para elegir a golpe de click, y realmente los tiene.
Todas han subido sus requisitos mínimos, gordas y feas incluidas.
Los tíos también tenemos nuestros requisitos, sin ir más lejos yo rechazo a TODAS las que tengan más de 35 años o un hijo de otro.
Algunas Charos del curro se ponen muy pesadas con tito Fargo, pero me mantengo fiel a mis principios.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Pero no tendréis esto A PELITO para darle besitos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y como se puede revertir esa situación?
> 
> En la época gloriosa de badoo también habia la misma proporción de tias que tios e inmigración masculina,pero se pillaba



Guerra civil o mundial y que todo vuelva a empezar de cero. Siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## JohnnyUtah (29 Jul 2022)

El que sea capaz de sacar una opo de verdad, que se vaya planteando formas de suicidio indoloro.


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y como se puede revertir esa situación?
> 
> En la época gloriosa de badoo también habia la misma proporción de tias que tios e inmigración masculina,pero se pillaba



hablándoles por la calle por el dia cuando vayan solas,ahí no tienes competencia de nadie mas y tienes toda su atención

en las cafeterías si están solas igual


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> hablándoles por la calle por el dia cuando vayan solas,ahí no tienes competencia de nadie mas y tienes toda su atención



Chavales ya habéis oído, con hablarles por la calle el asunto de las tías en España está solucionado.
Cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes?


----------



## Fargo (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Imbersor (29 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero tú estás bien de la cabeza? pero de que polla vas, un cincuentom putero y adicto a la coca que se gastará toda la paga del taxi en putas después de la ronda. Estáis muy degenerados...... A mí me ha dado hasta miedo. Yo le he hablado pq soy simpática y me sale solo. Pero vamos... Q ahora entiendo pq os van a comer la tostada los panchitos. El otro día pedi Uber. Y el Panchito super profesional, super agradable y educado, NO HAY PUTO COLOR y por 5 euros. Este me ha clavado 20, me ha tomado por tonta y encima me acosa... Y tú riéndote. Eso se le puede hacer a un cliente? Yo cojo un taxi para ir segura a los sitios, es que ya ni en eso se puede confiar



Acosar por ser simpatico, hablar de buen rollo y darte su numero.



Lo has contado en twitter ya, no? #yositecreo

Venga paquita, deja ya la careta de feminazi asquerosa que ibas bien.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Jul 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Acosar por ser simpatico, hablar de buen rollo y darte su numero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre visto así. Pero es insultante, yo soy más joven


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales ya habéis oído, con hablarles por la calle el asunto de las tías en España está solucionado.
> Cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes?



Si haces eso hoy en día te cae una denuncia o alguna que pase por allí se hace el héroe y te cae una ostia.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Yo también me he dado cuenta, pero según pasan los años los pollaviejas admiramos más las bondades de las veinteañeras, esa alegría por vivir, sus tonterías de niña pequeña, esas tetas que aguantan firmes y ese culito respingón que solo tienen ellas.
Joder, tengo 33 años y ya hablo como un viejo verde.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también me he dado cuenta, pero según pasan los años los pollaviejas admiramos más las bondades de las veinteañeras, esa alegría por vivir, sus tonterías de niña pequeña, esas tetas que aguantan firmes y ese culito respingón que solo tienen ellas.
> Joder, tengo 33 años y ya hablo como un viejo verde.



Si tu eres un pollavieja con 33, yo con 44 ¿qué soy?

Bueno si, soy un pollavieja, pero peor seria haberse quedado por el camino....
Lo bueno de pasar de los 40, es que me suda la polla todo ya.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Jul 2022)

Buen tema que despertará buenos recuerdos en los POLLAVIEJAS como yo (@Fargo quizá tb)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Algunos ya estábamos en el foro del putas hace 20 años. Imagínate si hace tiempo que sabemos como funciona el tema.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también me he dado cuenta, pero según pasan los años los pollaviejas admiramos más las bondades de las veinteañeras, esa alegría por vivir, sus tonterías de niña pequeña, esas tetas que aguantan firmes y ese culito respingón que solo tienen ellas.
> Joder, tengo 33 años y ya hablo como un viejo verde.



Sí claro, de las veinteañeras queremos su alegría, su inocencia, sus cuerpos duros y casi para estrenar, pero de cabeza son crías caprichosas, y peor que se vuelven con los años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Las de ahora saben el valor que tienen y lo explotan hasta el límite. Más dura será su caída desde tan alto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también me he dado cuenta, pero según pasan los años los pollaviejas admiramos más las bondades de las veinteañeras, esa alegría por vivir, sus tonterías de niña pequeña, esas tetas que aguantan firmes y ese culito respingón que solo tienen ellas.
> Joder, tengo 33 años y ya hablo como un viejo verde.



Fargo, no te ofendas, 33 y eres casapapis?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo en su empresa:


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

hay que ir a por las que no vayan del palo de subiditas tipo tinder

por eso las panchas son buena opción porque muchas son mucho mas normales,pero claro si follan contigo querrán que les hagas hijos-crianza...

las mas receptibles son las normalitas,las que están buenas van muy subiditas,hay que huir de la clase media y buscar en clase obrera

las españolas que están buenas son,o endiosadas tipo tinder viajecitas y salir a sitios a posturear

o barriobajeras que se juntan con malotes porreros cocainómanos

o que van al gym y buscan un ciclator o posicionatore porque al estar buenas es fácil conseguirlo

o perroflauters-bolleras-follaperros y feas-gordas

todas tienen miles de tios queriendo follarlas,tienes que destacar u ofrecer algo mas que follarla como hacen los demás

las altas delgadas suelen ser mas fáciles porque tienen menos atractivo y todos prefieren una mas bajita

por eso las mas deseadas son las de 155-160 para cualquiera,mida 170 o 190

y cuanto mas guapa y mas tetas-culazo tenga mejor,pero estas desde pequeñas van a tener mil pollas alrededor que les hacen hijos y les pagan hipotecas para que no los deje

por eso si quieres que una se quede contigo tienes que ir a por una del montón que apenas tenga atención

pero que no esté mal de la cabeza y sea una jipiguarra de esas refollada

el tema es ese que las que gustan son las de 20 que se cuidan pero buscan algo igual y tienen mil para elegir de su edad y mas mayores

luego cuando ya no tienen atractivo pues se buscan cualquier paco remero reventao de la vida que las trate como princesas al ser ellos unos reventaos

esas o panchas jovencitas,pero que estas igual tienen mil pollas detrás

es lo que hay el producto joven y bonito es lo que mas vende

lo malo que si te las follas luego te piden remar-hijos-hipoteca y si tu no aceptas pues ya se la clavará otro y cargará con el muerto

tienen alegría por vivir porque tienen a su disposición miles de pollas,por eso tienen la alegría de vivir

que pasa?que ven que los top que son los que ellas quieren se cagan en ellas porque como ellas tienen miles y tienen que ir bajando listones,a por el guapo que no rema,a por el que rema pero no les atrae fisicamente,a por el de 40 que ya no es joven y solo quiere pasar el rato...

cuanto mas joven y mejor aspecto va a tener mas pollas detrás,así que si quieres que te den atención tienes que ir a por las delgadas feitas,el tema es que estas no te ponen nada y para estar con una así te quedas solo xd

y mucho peor gordacas que ni con un palo

el tema que se piensan que porque las veas bien para follar tienes que salir con ellas-hijos-vivir juntos....cuando tu solo quedas porque se les puede follar

viven en su mundo

ahora he dado una vuelta por el puerto para ver las chortis y son chavalas del montón que encima se piensan algo xd

alguna que otra con buen cuerpo pero cara que no te dice nada,eso no te da ningún ánimo de querer conocer

y mucho menos que sea una golfa de discoteca,esas no valen pa na

hay que buscarse una que sea casera


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí claro, de las veinteañeras queremos su alegría, su inocencia, sus cuerpos duros y casi para estrenar, pero de cabeza son crías caprichosas, y peor que se vuelven con los años.



yo me las follaba con 15 que es cuando mas gustan y se creían que por eso tenías que hacerles 4 hijos y mantener sus caprichos y necesidades

que pasa que si pasas pues ya se buscan otro babas que trague con todo xd

luego tienen hijos y se van a la mierda a los 30 que dices buhhhh hasta luego

y esto las guapas de niñas,no te digo ya una fea-marimacho-del montón-barriobajera.... estas dan miedo y asco

aparte de lo subido que se lo tienen,no se puede aguantar a nadie así

eso es la mujer

bonita de joven pero insoportable,luego llega a los 30 pierde la belleza y sigue siendo insoportable 

y esto las que tengan belleza,las otras ya...


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales ya habéis oído, con hablarles por la calle el asunto de las tías en España está solucionado.
> Cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes?



pues igual está receptiva queda y follas oye,eso que te llevas

que pretender hacer si no? a ver dime,arrastrarte pagafanteando? xd


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hombre visto así. Pero es insultante, yo soy más joven



ya tendrás 40-50 y te gustará hablar-follar con los que sean mas jóvenes,no tengas prisa


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Fargo, no te ofendas, 33 y eres casapapis?



No me ofendo.
Gano poco más del SMI, si me independizo tendría que pedirle anticipos a la empresa solo para poder sobrevivir en un cuchitril con lo mínimo.
De ahorrar ni hablamos, con mi sueldo mejor me quedo donde estoy.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Por cierto chavales, estoy foreando desde la galera.
Todo el finde de 23 a 07, de camino al trabajo vi una chortina apretadísima, llevaba un top negro y unos leggins de sordomuda.
Vamos, que podías leerle los labios a la muy guarra.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también me he dado cuenta, pero según pasan los años los pollaviejas admiramos más las bondades de las veinteañeras, esa alegría por vivir, sus tonterías de niña pequeña, esas tetas que aguantan firmes y ese culito respingón que solo tienen ellas.
> Joder, tengo 33 años y ya hablo como un viejo verde.



Yo hoy me he levantado con ganas de follarme a una de 18 con carnes prietas y cara de niñata.

Pero otros dias me apetecen MILFS.

Estoy enfermo jaaj. Taluec.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Yo hoy me he levantado con ganas de follarme a una de 18 con carnes prietas y cara de niñata.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me ofendo.
> Gano poco más del SMI, si me independizo tendría que pedirle anticipos a la empresa solo para poder sobrevivir en un cuchitril con lo mínimo.
> De ahorrar ni hablamos, con mi sueldo mejor me quedo donde estoy.



joder si eres joven xd

yo tengo 40 casapapi nini

el tema es que ellas buscan con quien vivir compartir piso-montar familia

tu vas a hacer eso????????si estás dispuesto a pasarte los 20 próximos años remando como un hijo puta teniendo hijos y pagando hipoteca de la que seguramente tengas que salirte a los 7-12 años cuando la tía ya se valga por su cuenta pues adelante

porque eso es lo que buscan en un hombre,remero para piso-hijos-salir a consumir-fotos-mierdas así

y te hablo de las normalitas follables,las chortis esas no las catas ni de coña ni con su misma edad

esas se van con los chads posicionados,tienes que buscarte una con peor físico y economía de la que tu tienes para que te haga caso

así es como funciona esto

antes he visto a un ex compañero del ejército,es colombiano,pues me ha contado un poco su vida estos años

cuando teníamos unos 25 tuvo un hijo con una y al poco lo dejaron

a los años se juntó con otra hipoteca e hijos,a los 6-7 años a tomar por culo,divorcio,seguramente de la hipoteca al banco xd eso si,pensión dl hijo

ahora está con otra de 44 de alquiler con la que tiene pensado pillarse otra hipoteca

este tiene 42

así es como hay que vivir si quieres una pareja,pero te la tendrás que buscar del montón bueno para eso,vivienda e hijos,nada de chortinas que se caga en tu cara porque tienen miles mejor posicionados y mas jóvenes

buscaté una española-colombiana,vive juntos,hijos y lo que dure mas luego pensión

así van las relaciones


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me ofendo.
> Gano poco más del SMI, si me independizo tendría que pedirle anticipos a la empresa solo para poder sobrevivir en un cuchitril con lo mínimo.
> De ahorrar ni hablamos, con mi sueldo mejor me quedo donde estoy.



Que estudiaste Fargo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por cierto chavales, estoy foreando desde la galera.
> Todo el finde de 23 a 07, de camino al trabajo vi una chortina apretadísima, llevaba un top negro y unos leggins de sordomuda.
> Vamos, que podías leerle los labios a la muy guarra.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140020



Y un Viernes. Vas a horas donde ellas salen a zorrear.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Yo hace años ya que a las mujeres las dejé de lado. Egoístas, egocéntricas, interesadas, no dudarán en ningunearte y en pegarte la patada en cuanto puedan. Me la sudan. Con 20 alguna podría haberme cazado y seríamos padres y tal. A mis 40 ya solo me interesa una cosa de ellas.

Aquí estaban debatiendo sobre sus mierdas (porque problemas reales no tienen ninguno). Si leéis los comentarios os daréis cuenta del tipo de mujer que tenemos en España:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Yo hoy me he levantado con ganas de follarme a una de 18 con carnes prietas y cara de niñata.
> 
> Pero otros dias me apetecen MILFS.
> 
> Estoy enfermo jaaj. Taluec.



Hombre, a la MILF que tienes de avatar me la empotro pero bien, pero en general me dan arcadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140031



¿Sabes a cuánto sale esa a la hora?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Jul 2022)

*¿EN SERIO HAY GENTE QUE NO ASPIRA A LA PLACITA? O SON SUBNORMALES O SON ESCLAVOS SERVILES.*


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *¿EN SERIO HAY GENTE QUE NO ASPIRA A LA PLACITA? O SON SUBNORMALES O SON ESCLAVOS SERVILES.*



*Muy bien pero si con la placita tampoco ligas ni follas, tampoco sirve de nada.*
*
A ver si os lo meteis en la cabeza

Que no es solo lo.laboral el problema, es la la burbuja sexual, cada tia tiene más de 100 tios para elegir, eso quiere decir que 10 al menos serán alfas.. como compites con eso?'ni ganando 4k de funcionario al mes, ni midiendo 1'85 ojos azules, mazado y BMW

QUE ES IMPOSIBLE JODER

METEROS LA PLACITA POR EL CULO
*
*QUE SI NO SE PUEDE TENER PAREJA Y MUJER NO VALE PARA NADA LA PLACITA*


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Jul 2022)

A que edad se aburre uno de todo si se puede saber? Lo pregunto para aprovechar para cuando ya no me quede ilusión por nada.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Muy bien pero si con la placita tampoco ligas ni follas, tampoco sirve de nada.*
> 
> *A ver si os lo meteis en la cabeza
> 
> ...



No sé como esta el mercado desde hace 14 años pero sí que sospecho que la mente femenina ha degenerado hasta el punto que contais. 
Pero en serio.....¿ que no queda una mujer buena ahí fuera?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> A que edad se aburre uno de todo si se puede saber? Lo pregunto para aprovechar para cuando ya no me quede ilusión por nada.



Depende mucho de la experiencia y la vida que haya llevado cada uno. Haciendo una media podríamos poner a los 40. Cuando ya sabes como funciona todo y todos y ya no te van a sorprender.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Me enteré hace poco que una compañera de remo chortina había quedado con un jefecillo, ella tiene novio desde los 16 años.
Vamos, que le ha puesto los cuernos.
Lo curioso es que esa chica me gustaba, y ahí está, comportándose como una zorra lujuriosa sin escrúpulos desde la más tierna infancia.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me enteré hace poco que una compañera chortina de 22 años había quedado con un jefecillo, ella tiene novio desde los 16 años.
> Vamos, que le ha puesto los cuernos.
> Lo curioso es que esa chica me gustaba, y ahí está, comportándose como una zorra lujuriosa sin escrúpulos desde la más tierna infancia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140489



No es x follar es por MEDRAR


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

*la mayoria de tias que quieren medrar son muertas de hambre, 
no se dan cuenta que el posicionadito que se quieren ligar tiene su mujer,que probablemente más guapa y esté más buena , e hijos , al final muchas se quedan sin el novio, sin el posicionadito y sin el empleo, por tontas y subnormales*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me enteré hace poco que una compañera de remo chortina había quedado con un jefecillo, ella tiene novio desde los 16 años.
> Vamos, que le ha puesto los cuernos.
> Lo curioso es que esa chica me gustaba, y ahí está, comportándose como una zorra lujuriosa sin escrúpulos desde la más tierna infancia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140489



¿Qué parte del TDS no habías entendido?


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué parte del TDS no habías entendido?



La verdad es que no me habría importado que se saliera del tiesto para hacer esas guarradas conmigo, no con el jefecillo ese.
De la galera siempre me voy con un sabor agrio por culpa del remo y las chortinas que no me hacen ni caso.
Cualquier día renuncio, llevo mucho tiempo viviendo esta mierda todos los días.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Para mí no hay nada, lo pilláis?
Un cuenco de arroz y un "gracias por haber venido".
Creo que si la plantilla fuera solo de tíos lo llevaría mejor, no me comería el tarro viendo chortinas zorreando con otros tíos.
Por muy duro que seas al final estas cosas te afectan a la psique.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

A las Charos las ignoro por principios, yo quiero chortinas fresquitas que huelan a coco y vainilla.
Tengo una playa cercana y siempre voy yo solo, tito Fargo necesita una joven potrilla para ir por ahí y desfogarse.


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A las Charos las ignoro por principios, yo quiero chortinas fresquitas que huelan a coco y vainilla.
> Tengo una playa cercana y siempre voy yo solo, tito Fargo necesita una joven potrilla para ir por ahí y desfogarse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140600




Ese gordo es el novio?

No me jodas


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Jul 2022)

Que pasa cohone cómo estamo remeritos un saludo pa el Alamillo loko. De camino a mi nueva patera, vaya pelotazo me he tomado en el tren. Esto ya mismos era historia de este país. Cuando uno podía tomarse un pelotazo en el tren


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ese gordo es el novio?
> 
> No me jodas



Ese mierdas, con tito Fargo estaría mucho mejor.


----------



## Albertojosua (30 Jul 2022)

No os parece bien 1100 euros al mes por 55 horas semanales?


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> No os parece bien 1100 euros al mes por 55 horas semanales?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140773



Fargo cuéntanos tu formación, a ver si te podemos ayudar a cambiar a mejor remo


----------



## Murray's (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ese mierdas, con tito Fargo estaría mucho mejor.




Pues no veas esto, es real, el hijo es de los dos


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Os espera el netflix y una casa solitaria cuando salgáis de la galera. Y mañana volvéis otra vez.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones.
> Os espera el netflix y una casa solitaria cuando salgáis de la galera. Y mañana volvéis otra vez.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140978



A mí me esperan montones de birras. 

¡Fin de semana!


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me esperan montones de birras.
> 
> ¡Fin de semana!



Yo curro de 23 a 07 Sábado y Domingo pero estoy bien.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo curro de 23 a 07 Sábado y Domingo pero estoy bien.



Yo curraba sin horario de salida sábados, domingo, bodas, bautizos y comuniones.


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo curraba sin horario de salida sábados, domingo, bodas, bautizos y comuniones.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141000



Salir de la atención al público hace milagros


----------



## Poseidón (30 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones.
> Os espera el netflix y *una casa* solitaria cuando salgáis de la galera. Y mañana volvéis otra vez.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140978



Iluso!


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> A que edad se aburre uno de todo si se puede saber? Lo pregunto para aprovechar para cuando ya no me quede ilusión por nada.



a los 30 que ya no te hacen caso las de 15


----------



## XRL (30 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *la mayoria de tias que quieren medrar son muertas de hambre,
> no se dan cuenta que el posicionadito que se quieren ligar tiene su mujer,que probablemente más guapa y esté más buena , e hijos , al final muchas se quedan sin el novio, sin el posicionadito y sin el empleo, por tontas y subnormales*



muchos se las follan y hasta se divorcian de la mujer para juntarse con ellas


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Señores, el hilo se puede convertir en legendario.
SE VIENE LA PÁGINA 300?


----------



## Fargo (30 Jul 2022)

Hoy de 23 a 07.
Me siento un lacayo propiedad de la empresa, tengo que escapar de aquí como sea.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

He llegado a la patera y me he inchsdo de llorar. Sin espacio en la nevera (arreglatela cómo puedas? Todo comido de mierda y basuras. Incluso las sábanas roñosas, una tabla sobre dos patas es la mesa que hay demigracion extrema.... Mis compañeros mormies de 29-30 que son felices con ésto ... Ese es el nivel y pq nada va a cambiar. Hablan de viajecitos, de tios, pero de vivir en un cuchitril nada, eso bien . Dicen que prefieren tener viajecitos antes que vivir en un piso decente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> He llegado a la patera y me he inchsdo de llorar. Sin espacio en la nevera (arreglatela cómo puedas? Todo comido de mierda y basuras. Incluso las sábanas roñosas, una tabla sobre dos patas es la mesa que hay demigracion extrema.... Mis compañeros mormies de 29-30 que son felices con ésto ... Ese es el nivel y pq nada va a cambiar. Hablan de viajecitos, de tios, pero de vivir en un cuchitril nada, eso bien . Dicen que prefieren tener viajecitos antes que vivir en un piso decente



Podrías abrir un hilo con tus experiencias cuchitriles. Me recordarían mis diez años aguantando a gilipollas.


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podrías abrir un hilo con tus experiencias cuchitriles. Me recordarían mis diez años aguantando a gilipollas.



De eso nada, si Paqui tiene que contar algo que lo cuente aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De eso nada, si Paqui tiene que contar algo que lo cuente aquí.



Yo lo decía por no ensuciar el hilo y que sea solo de remeros.


----------



## FENlX (31 Jul 2022)

Este hilo es para enmarcar, gracias compañeros remeros por estar ahi posteando, remeros con conciencia de lo que ocurre. Abrazo.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo lo decía por no ensuciar el hilo y que sea solo de remeros.



Amigo, ese barco ya zarpó.
Admito que me he servido del chupipandilleo para que el hilo tuviera más visibilidad.
Si darle cabida a las Charos permite que el hilo llegue a más remeros, estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio y ciertamente así ha sido.
No obstante, en todas las páginas veréis más de un mensaje decente de un remero hastiado por la vida, y algún delirio que he escrito yo.
Hemos triunfado chavales, mi éxito es vuestro éxito.
Calopez quiere segunda parte, pero no pienso dársela.


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## remosinganas (31 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Toda la mañana remando como un pringado, estoy planteándome hablar con la empresa para hacer solo media jornada
> Cobraría la mitad pero tendrìa más tiempo libre.
> Algùn caso en burbuja?



yo me reduje de 40 a 20 hrs en el 2018 , por "cuidados" de familiar, ya que no tengo larvas 
horario de 8/12 la autentica saluddd oigaaa...
p.d mirate que tambien te reduzcan el irpf


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podrías abrir un hilo con tus experiencias cuchitriles. Me recordarían mis diez años aguantando a gilipollas.



Eso de no tendrás nada y serás feliz no es el futuro. Es el presente. Gente normal en trabajos de mierda (normalmente carreritas) (aunque por su actitud cortita) que prefiere gastarse el sueldo en viajar y aparentar y ni se plantean tener una vivienda digna, lo tienen más que asumido. Tú los ves y no dirías que es gente que vive en condiciones de hacinamiento infrahumanas, sino que es gente que va bien arreglada y trabajan y tal. Se lo funden en viajar , ropita y juergas. Esto es la indigencia posmoderna, que no se nota.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Me han dicho que qué esperaba, que iba a poder vivir yo sola? Que si conozco a alguien de 30 viviendo solo..... Que vaya asumiendo lo porque esto es lo que hay. Pero lo dicen como si fuese una locura , cómo si estos 30 tacos fuesen 15 años, ese es el sentimiento de fondo. Que somos muy jóvenes para esas cosas. No son ni remotamente conscientes de lo que es tener 30 tacos y lo que eso significa. Imagino que, querrán empezar a pagar una vivienda a los 70


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Una ha enganchado a un tío y dice que está dispuesta a casarse (salir de la patera como sea vaya a mi no me engaña) pero ya a esas edades lo veo chungo después del carrusel que llevan a las espaldas. Aparte no creo que el tipo quiera casarse ahora que por fin a golpe de remo y sangre puede pagar su propio zulito, no creo que esté pensando en eso. La otra que tampoco le gusta ningún tío para nada serio....


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo un bajón del carajo. No sé que hacer para salir de aquí. Están pidiendo nóminas de 1800 euros para alquilar zulos, de verdad quiero mantener la esperanza de que voy a poder salir de aquí porque si no no voy a aguantar


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

mi objetivo para trabajar era tener una vivienda digna, si se me niega eso, yo lo siento pero no creo que pueda aguantar el remo.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tengo un bajón del carajo. No sé que hacer para salir de aquí. Están pidiendo nóminas de 1800 euros para alquilar zulos, de verdad quiero mantener la esperanza de que voy a poder salir de aquí porque si no no voy a aguantar



Te digo yo que te quedas corta.

Madrid capital, el zulo de 50 m2 en bloque paco de mierda donde vivimos mi pareja y yo. Presentamos tres nóminas (yo entonces era pluriempleado) con ingresos mensuales totales cercanos a 3K. No me alquilaron el piso sin aval de mi padre funcionario A1. 

Pagamos 850€ mensuales de alquiler y tenemos "suerte".


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

El aire acondicionado de ha roto y ahora estoy con todo lo de antes pero soportando 40grafos en este agujero. No puedo pensar, tengo una crisis nerviosa y llorando la casera pasa de mi. Se ha arreglado cortando la luz y dándole gracias a dios (de momento)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso de no tendrás nada y serás feliz no es el futuro. Es el presente. Gente normal en trabajos de mierda (normalmente carreritas) (aunque por su actitud cortita) que prefiere gastarse el sueldo en viajar y aparentar y ni se plantean tener una vivienda digna, lo tienen más que asumido. Tú los ves y no dirías que es gente que vive en condiciones de hacinamiento infrahumanas, sino que es gente que va bien arreglada y trabajan y tal. Se lo funden en viajar , ropita y juergas. Esto es la indigencia posmoderna, que no se nota.



No, sí me lo creo, si ya lo viví durante 10 años. Primero como estudiante y luego como trabajador. Al principio yo quería seguir en piso de estudiante precisamente porque sabía que en piso de remeros iba a ser mucho peor.
En madrí, como ya te dije, al buscar piso casi me pongo a llorar: negros, moros, panchitos, pisos pequeñísimos con un huevo de gente, sucios, habitaciones sin ventanas,... Preferí irme a las afueras aunque tuviera que coger transporte público. Aún así, tenía solo dos compañeros de piso pero cada uno con lo suyo: una maestra ninfómana que cada día se traía a un negro distinto. Jamás hubieras dicho que una maestra de 40 años con pinta de buenecita se trajinaba a un negro distinto cada día. El otro, un exyonki que se le veía afectado todavía por las drogas. No era mal tío y realmente asi nunca estaba y solo la lió el último día cuando nos echaban. Después me fui al norte de Madrí, que supuestamente es más de "nivel", y me fui con una mujer mayor viuda que alquilaba habitaciones. Entonces no se estilaba todavía la fiebre de viajes actual, una enfermedad mujeril principalmente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me han dicho que qué esperaba, que iba a poder vivir yo sola? Que si conozco a alguien de 30 viviendo solo..... Que vaya asumiendo lo porque esto es lo que hay. Pero lo dicen como si fuese una locura , cómo si estos 30 tacos fuesen 15 años, ese es el sentimiento de fondo. Que somos muy jóvenes para esas cosas. No son ni remotamente conscientes de lo que es tener 30 tacos y lo que eso significa. Imagino que, querrán empezar a pagar una vivienda a los 70



Yo empecé a vivir solo antes de los 30, y no, no es ninguna locura. Se trata de buscar bien y de no pretender vivir ni en el centro de la ciudad ni al lado del trabajo. Se ha instalado esa mentalidad de que la vida empieza a los 40 y que mientras tanto hay que fundírselo todo en ocio y malvivir en cuchitriles o en casapapi. Todo basura: relaciones basura, vivienda basura, trabajo basura,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una ha enganchado a un tío y dice que está dispuesta a casarse (salir de la patera como sea vaya a mi no me engaña) pero ya a esas edades lo veo chungo después del carrusel que llevan a las espaldas. Aparte no creo que el tipo quiera casarse ahora que por fin a golpe de remo y sangre puede pagar su propio zulito, no creo que esté pensando en eso. La otra que tampoco le gusta ningún tío para nada serio....



Si el tío es listo la usará para lo que vale: follársela y pasarlo bien, y si se pone tonta, a tomar por culo. Pero hay mucho tonto suelto todavía que no ha entendido que esta época no es la de sus padres ni las mujeres tampoco. Mujeres que dejaron pasar su prime-time y que ahora en su descenso a los infiernos buscan un pardillo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tengo un bajón del carajo. No sé que hacer para salir de aquí. Están pidiendo nóminas de 1800 euros para alquilar zulos, de verdad quiero mantener la esperanza de que voy a poder salir de aquí porque si no no voy a aguantar



¿Pero dónde coño estás buscando?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> mi objetivo para trabajar era tener una vivienda digna, si se me niega eso, yo lo siento pero no creo que pueda aguantar el remo.



Por eso hay gente que está renunciando. Mira este hilo. No relaciones, no vivienda, solo remar y al salir o netflix o viajar.
Cuando te das cuenta que casi toda tu vida se va en vivienda, comery pagar facturas, ¿qué sentido tiene remar? Para eso te quedas en casapapi cobrando una ayudita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Te digo yo que te quedas corta.
> 
> Madrid capital, el zulo de 50 m2 en bloque paco de mierda donde vivimos mi pareja y yo. Presentamos tres nóminas (yo entonces era pluriempleado) con ingresos mensuales totales cercanos a 3K. No me alquilaron el piso sin aval de mi padre funcionario A1.
> 
> Pagamos 850€ mensuales de alquiler y tenemos "suerte".



¿Y no hay opción de no trabajar ni en Madrí ni en Barna?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El aire acondicionado de ha roto y ahora estoy con todo lo de antes pero soportando 40grafos en este agujero. No puedo pensar, tengo una crisis nerviosa y llorando la casera pasa de mi. Se ha arreglado cortando la luz y dándole gracias a dios (de momento)



Si eso compra un ventilador industrial en los chinos por 40-50 euros.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (31 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, ese barco ya zarpó.
> Admito que me he servido del chupipandilleo para que el hilo tuviera más visibilidad.
> Si darle cabida a las Charos permite que el hilo llegue a más remeros, estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio y ciertamente así ha sido.
> No obstante, en todas las páginas veréis más de un mensaje decente de un remero hastiado por la vida, y algún delirio que he escrito yo.
> ...



La única forma de levantar un hilo bueno es así, por el chupipandilleo de los de siempre. De lo contrario lo ignoran o responden solo a hilos de baja calidad y noticias de mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, sí me lo creo, si ya lo viví durante 10 años. Primero como estudiante y luego como trabajador. Al principio yo quería seguir en piso de estudiante precisamente porque sabía que en piso de remeros iba a ser mucho peor.
> En madrí, como ya te dije, al buscar piso casi me pongo a llorar: negros, moros, panchitos, pisos pequeñísimos con un huevo de gente, sucios, habitaciones sin ventanas,... Preferí irme a las afueras aunque tuviera que coger transporte público. Aún así, tenía solo dos compañeros de piso pero cada uno con lo suyo: una maestra ninfómana que cada día se traía a un negro distinto. Jamás hubieras dicho que una maestra de 40 años con pinta de buenecita se trajinaba a un negro distinto cada día. El otro, un exyonki que se le veía afectado todavía por las drogas. No era mal tío y realmente asi nunca estaba y solo la lió el último día cuando nos echaban. Después me fui al norte de Madrí, que supuestamente es más de "nivel", y me fui con una mujer mayor viuda que alquilaba habitaciones. Entonces no se estilaba todavía la fiebre de viajes actual, una enfermedad mujeril principalmente.



esto es el horror la verdad, no doy a basto comprando cosas porque cada una tiene lo suyo y no se comparte ni el fairy. YTe digo yo que esotoy peor que una refugiada de guerra 100%. y pagando- Intento pensar que voy a encontrar algo, animarme a mi misma, pero estoy muy muy baja de animo. Ha venido la lider y me ha cantado las 40 tambien, con las normas


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero dónde coño estás buscando?



en idealista, que hay que tener una nomina de 1800 para demostrar solvencia para el zulo


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso hay gente que está renunciando. Mira este hilo. No relaciones, no vivienda, solo remar y al salir o netflix o viajar.
> Cuando te das cuenta que casi toda tu vida se va en vivienda, comery pagar facturas, ¿qué sentido tiene remar? Para eso te quedas en casapapi cobrando una ayudita.



tengo que aguantar por dignidad tio, tengo que aguantar un año como sea y ya pedir para un pueblo a toda costa o yo que se


----------



## KUTRONIO (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tengo un bajón del carajo. No sé que hacer para salir de aquí. Están pidiendo nóminas de 1800 euros para alquilar zulos, de verdad quiero mantener la esperanza de que voy a poder salir de aquí porque si no no voy a aguantar



¿NO TIENES UNA NÓMINA DE 1.800?¿eN SERIO?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿NO TIENES UNA NÓMINA DE 1.800?¿eN SERIO?



claro que no joder, cobro 1000 rasos tu eres tonto o que te pasa quien cobra eso?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> La gran renuncia marcha a toda vela.
> 
> Ahora estaba degustando tranquilamente mi merecido bocatita con un café con hielos. Cuando de repente, entra por la puerta un camarero con un ramo de flores. El camarero entrega el ramo de flores a su compañera. Al ver la estampa le digo feliz cumpleaños.
> 
> ...



Da igual, para aquel te crees q traen inmigrantes en masa idiota?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Comerán mierda, pq PAGUITAS para todos lo dudo. Esto es ya tercermundista


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

otras dos de la patera dicen que si, que esto es tercermundista pero igual se adaptan y están bien, lo importante es tener para las uñas y las pestañas


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (31 Jul 2022)

*REMEROS, JURO QUE PAGARÉIS VUESTRO COLABORACIONISMO*


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿NO TIENES UNA NÓMINA DE 1.800?¿eN SERIO?



Creo que usted no solo se ha equivocado de hilo, también se ha equivocado de foro.
Esto no es forocoches, es la vida real.
Todo lo que ve por la calle funciona gracias a nosotros, los que cobramos menos de 1800.
El Gobierno debería andarse con ojo, somos los que transportamos todos los productos que compran en el supermercado, somos los jardineros que trabajamos en sus casoplones, el personal de limpieza, los cocineros, los empleados de seguridad que advertimos (o no) si vemos algo sospechoso.
Muchos remeros que hacemos posible el funcionamiento del país y no les interesa tenernos descontentos.
Algunos Cayetanos nos tratan como si estuvieran protegidos por una burbuja.
Más os vale tratarnos con respeto porque nunca se sabe cómo de cabreado estará el remero con el que estáis tratando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> esto es el horror la verdad, no doy a basto comprando cosas porque cada una tiene lo suyo y no se comparte ni el fairy. YTe digo yo que esotoy peor que una refugiada de guerra 100%. y pagando- Intento pensar que voy a encontrar algo, animarme a mi misma, pero estoy muy muy baja de animo. Ha venido la lider y me ha cantado las 40 tambien, con las normas



Es que los que habéis sido casapapis os encontráis con 30 lo que tendríais que haber vivido con 18. Con 18 aguantas muchas cosas, con 30 todo el mundo está ya quemado y ya no aguantas nada. Con 18 yo era un chaval tranquilo, tímido, calladito y sin buscar guerras. Con 30 les hubiera sacado los ojos a más de uno.
Ve buscando otra cosa con tranquilidad, algo habrá seguro. Y mira lo que te dijimos vayaquesí y yo: San Vicente, Campello, aunque tengas que coger autobús o el tram.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> en idealista, que hay que tener una nomina de 1800 para demostrar solvencia para el zulo



Mira también fotocasa y luego hay periódicos donde también publicitan pisos. Cuidado que detrás hay muchas inmobiliarias y te van a pedir su comisión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> claro que no joder, cobro 1000 rasos tu eres tonto o que te pasa quien cobra eso?



Creo que era irónico.


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

Un remero cabreado, le mando un saludo si nos está leyendo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (31 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que usted no solo se ha equivocado de hilo, también se ha equivocado de foro.
> Esto no es forocoches, es la vida real.
> Todo lo que ve por la calle funciona gracias a nosotros, los que cobramos menos de 1800.
> El Gobierno debería andarse con ojo, somos los que transportamos todos los productos que compran en el supermercado, somos los jardineros que trabajamos en sus casoplones, el personal de limpieza, los cocineros, los empleados de seguridad que advertimos (o no) si vemos algo sospechoso.
> ...



Es que esos remeros somos los que hacemos que la cosa funcione, en cambio nos pagan mierda.
TENEMOS QUE PARAR, HUELGA Y A TOMAR POR CULO.

LA GASOLINA A 2 EUROS QUE SE LA METAN POR EL CULO CON SALARIOS DE 1.200 EUROS.
Al super te gastas 100 eurazos y vienes con 4 chorradas.

A LA MIERDA!!! HOMBRE YA!!!


----------



## Kicki (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que los que habéis sido casapapis os encontráis con 30 lo que tendríais que haber vivido con 18. Con 18 aguantas muchas cosas, con 30 todo el mundo está ya quemado y ya no aguantas nada. Con 18 yo era un chaval tranquilo, tímido, calladito y sin buscar guerras. Con 30 les hubiera sacado los ojos a más de uno.
> Ve buscando otra cosa con tranquilidad, algo habrá seguro. Y mira lo que te dijimos vayaquesí y yo: San Vicente, Campello, aunque tengas que coger autobús o el tram.



Es que es mejor la situación al contrario aunque parezca mentira. Tirarte de los 18 a los 30 en pisos compartidos entre estudios, prácticas y curros de mierda pero disfrutando la juventud y que todo te suda la polla y de 30 a 35 que se supone has mejorado algo laboralmente ahorrar en casapapis para empepitarse el jodido resto de tu vida.

No es mi caso, que yo soy paguitero ad eternum, pero lo veo así. La mayoría se casca un casapapis para "independizarse" a los +-30 hipotecados con una persona con la que no van a durar la hipoteca por pura estadística. Eso sí, esos cinco años tienes que aguantar que te miren por encima del hombro.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que los que habéis sido casapapis os encontráis con 30 lo que tendríais que haber vivido con 18. Con 18 aguantas muchas cosas, con 30 todo el mundo está ya quemado y ya no aguantas nada. Con 18 yo era un chaval tranquilo, tímido, calladito y sin buscar guerras. Con 30 les hubiera sacado los ojos a más de uno.
> Ve buscando otra cosa con tranquilidad, algo habrá seguro. Y mira lo que te dijimos vayaquesí y yo: San Vicente, Campello, aunque tengas que coger autobús o el tram.



Yo compaeti piso en mis años de estudiante y hasta no hace mucho pero de 3. Aún así me viene largo ya de 3 , joder que tengo ya casi 30 esto no es edad de pateras, pero al revés los langostos cada vez sacan más habitaciones de los pisos. Ahora la moda es quitar el salón y meter otro cuarto. En Madrid era así y en está patera tb Ha quitado el salón para meter a otra , se la suda tener a la gente en condiciones infrahumanas mientras su rentita entre mes a mes. Lo de irme lejosno puede ser pq entro muy muy muy pronto.b Esto me ha quitado las ganas de vivir verme en este agujero y solo llevo un día, ya no tengo ganas ni de guiris. He bajado a la playa he estado 5 min y me he subido, sin ganas de vivir la verdsd


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Es que esos remeros somos los que hacemos que la cosa funcione, en cambio nos pagan mierda.
> TENEMOS QUE PARAR, HUELGA Y A TOMAR POR CULO.
> 
> LA GASOLINA A 2 EUROS QUE SE LA METAN POR EL CULO CON SALARIOS DE 1.200 EUROS.
> ...



Pero si esq lo más triste de todo esq no nos necesitan, q por nuestro cuenco de arroz la gente se pega tortas, que cada día entran más muertos de hambre dispuestos a aceptar lo que sea . Cuando cuento lo de mi placita se tiran como hienas a enterarse de como lo he hecho, y es cobrar el cuenco raso, cómo no estarán los demás?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira también fotocasa y luego hay periódicos donde también publicitan pisos. Cuidado que detrás hay muchas inmobiliarias y te van a pedir su comisión.



Ya me he encontrado dos estafas que querían que mandara una señal fantasma para pisos de puta madre muy baratos.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Yo pensaba que con 30 ya tendría una vida digna, no que estaría peor que con 18 porque cada día todo es más caro y peor. Con 18 me cundía más los tres duros que tenía, tenía descuentos de joven para todo, todo era más barato, pero si estoy peor!!! Empezaron a cobrarme en el banco, en los transportes, todo ha subido....


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que usted no solo se ha equivocado de hilo, también se ha equivocado de foro.
> Esto no es forocoches, es la vida real.
> Todo lo que ve por la calle funciona gracias a nosotros, los que cobramos menos de 1800.
> El Gobierno debería andarse con ojo, somos los que transportamos todos los productos que compran en el supermercado, somos los jardineros que trabajamos en sus casoplones, el personal de limpieza, los cocineros, los empleados de seguridad que advertimos (o no) si vemos algo sospechoso.
> ...



no me cabe duda que algunos hosteleros ya escupen los cafeses


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Es que esos remeros somos los que hacemos que la cosa funcione, en cambio nos pagan mierda.



Y tanto, amigo.
Paraíso para el que no ha aportado nada al país salvo colarse ilegalmente en él, infierno para el español de padres españoles que lleva toda la vida madrugando para ir a remar y pagar impuestos.
El Sistema intenta acorralarnos para que no nos quede otra opción que remar, pero si nos ofrece un cuenco de arroz a cambio de nuestro esfuerzo diario va a seguir remando (y pagando IRPF) su puta madre.
La gente se buscará la vida por su cuenta, economía sumergida lo llaman.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

estoy como los perritos con indefension aprendida pues asi, yo sola me vuelvo a meter en mi agujero, ya no me hacen falta mas cadenas


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

se tiran como hienas por mi cuenco, pero yo no quiero que entren mas muertos de hambre aqui , y que haya mas bocas a repartir, ya no cabe un muerto de hambre mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo compaeti piso en mis años de estudiante y hasta no hace mucho pero de 3. Aún así me viene largo ya de 3 , joder que tengo ya casi 30 esto no es edad de pateras, pero al revés los langostos cada vez sacan más habitaciones de los pisos. Ahora la moda es quitar el salón y meter otro cuarto. En Madrid era así y en está patera tb Ha quitado el salón para meter a otra , se la suda tener a la gente en condiciones infrahumanas mientras su rentita entre mes a mes. Lo de irme lejosno puede ser pq entro muy muy muy pronto.b Esto me ha quitado las ganas de vivir verme en este agujero y solo llevo un día, ya no tengo ganas ni de guiris. He bajado a la playa he estado 5 min y me he subido, sin ganas de vivir la verdsd



El tram empieza en san vicente a las 6 de la mañana y el último a las 23:30. https://www.tramalicante.es/horarios.php?page=143

Autobuses desde las 6:30 a las 22:30. https://alicante.vectalia.es/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2019/01/Linea24-v4.pdf Y sinó te das un paseo. Muchos estudiantes van del puerto a San Vicente andando sin problema alguno.

Supongo que habrás ido a la playa del postiguet. No es nada del otro mundo. Mejor San Juan y Muchavista. Y por ahí tienes el puerto con varios sitios para comer, varios cines,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya me he encontrado dos estafas que querían que mandara una señal fantasma para pisos de puta madre muy baratos.



Jamás des una señal. Firmas el contrato y dejas la fianza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo pensaba que con 30 ya tendría una vida digna, no que estaría peor que con 18 porque cada día todo es más caro y peor. Con 18 me cundía más los tres duros que tenía, tenía descuentos de joven para todo, todo era más barato, pero si estoy peor!!! Empezaron a cobrarme en el banco, en los transportes, todo ha subido....



Realmente es así. Con 18 no tienes grandes gastos ni le das importancia a nada. A medida que cumples años te vas metiendo en cosas y acabas teniendo un huevo de gastos fijos.


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

Olvidaros hoy solo viven bien los funcionarios y muy bien ciertos colectivos de ellos.

Tengo ahora mi cuńado en casa, profesor deFP, lleva un mes de vacaciones ya se ha ido con amigos de viaje y ahora otras vacaciones a Francia con mi hermana, y hasta septiembre no curra.

Mientras muchos remeros no tienen ni vacaciones o ni se las pueden permitir ni una escapada.

En serio no tiene lógica , no entiendo como no hay un estallido social de remeros, y poneis a los políticos los huevos de corbata..


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Olvidaros hoy solo viven bien los funcionarios y muy bien ciertos colectivos de ellos.
> 
> Tengo ahora mi cuńado en casa, profesor deFP, lleva un mes de vacaciones ya se ha ido con amigos de viaje y ahora otras vacaciones a Francia con mi hermana, y hasta septiembre no curra.
> 
> ...



yo tampoco lo entiendo, la unica explicacion es que la gente es subnormal y de verdad así es. si tu hablas del tema a los normies piensan que eres un loco o un toxico, que no estas bien de la cabeza vaya


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El tram empieza en san vicente a las 6 de la mañana y el último a las 23:30. https://www.tramalicante.es/horarios.php?page=143
> 
> Autobuses desde las 6:30 a las 22:30. https://alicante.vectalia.es/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2019/01/Linea24-v4.pdf Y sinó te das un paseo. Muchos estudiantes van del puerto a San Vicente andando sin problema alguno.
> 
> Supongo que habrás ido a la playa del postiguet. No es nada del otro mundo. Mejor San Juan y Muchavista. Y por ahí tienes el puerto con varios sitios para comer, varios cines,...



y para que voy a ir si estoy sola, yo remar y callar. Remar y al agujero. Remar y callar. Ese es mi deber


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo tampoco lo entiendo, la unica explicacion es que la gente es subnormal y de verdad así es. si tu hablas del tema a los normies piensan que eres un loco o un toxico, que no estas bien de la cabeza vaya




Un pais de subnormales incapaces de luchar o de dejar de remar y que explote TODO

Se de otro bombero prejubilado con 55 años , cobrando paga maxima 2500€ x 14

Mientras se exige al remero jubilarse a los 66 años si quiere cobrar el 100% de sus 1000 y pocos euros de nomina


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> o
> Un pais de subnormales incapaces de luchar o de dejar de remar y que explote TODO
> 
> Se de otro bombero prejubilado con 55 años , cobrando paga maxima 2500€ x 14
> ...



no si los boomers viven de puta madre. mas de 2000 euros le saca a esta patera infecciosa cada mes en limpio mi casera. Y tiene más pisos. lucrandose del dolor y necesidad ajeno. Mira si estan seguros que su negocio no tiene fin que aprovecho la pandemia para ampliar patera y sacar mas cuartos


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y para que voy a ir si estoy sola, yo remar y callar. Remar y al agujero. Remar y callar. Ese es mi deber



No deberías. Yo llevo años haciendo cosas solo, Hay gente que te mira raro pero es que me la suda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Un pais de subnormales incapaces de luchar o de dejar de remar y que explote TODO
> 
> Se de otro bombero prejubilado con 55 años , cobrando paga maxima 2500€ x 14
> 
> Mientras se exige al remero jubilarse a los 66 años si quiere cobrar el 100% de sus 1000 y pocos euros de nomina



La paga máxima no llega a 2500. creo que son 39000 brutos, que se quedan en 2100 con suerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no si los boomers viven de puta madre. mas de 2000 euros le saca a esta patera infecciosa cada mes en limpio mi casera. Y tiene más pisos. lucrandose del dolor y necesidad ajeno. Mira si estan seguros que su negocio no tiene fin que aprovecho la pandemia para ampliar patera y sacar mas cuartos



Esos no son los boomers.


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La paga máxima no llega a 2500. creo que son 39000 brutos, que se quedan en 2100 con suerte.




Da igual prejubilado por una lumbagia dicen pero el tio hace sus rutas en bicis, se va a cazar,viajes,mucha cara es lo que tienen..

algo que cualquier remero no le incapacitarian , desde los 55 años tocándose los huevos este langosto y viviendo del erario.


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no si los boomers viven de puta madre. mas de 2000 euros le saca a esta patera infecciosa cada mes en limpio mi casera. Y tiene más pisos. lucrandose del dolor y necesidad ajeno. Mira si estan seguros que su negocio no tiene fin que aprovecho la pandemia para ampliar patera y sacar mas cuartos




Puedes escribir bien?

Da nauseas leerte


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141946



Según esto estamos ya peor que los panchitos lol y que los indios


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esos no son los boomers.



Y quiénes son si no?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

No sé si lo sabéis, pero hace un tiempo España era blanca. Pronto nadie recordará eso. Es raro ver un blanco


----------



## HaSTaTvS (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y no hay opción de no trabajar ni en Madrí ni en Barna?



En los sectores en los que nos movemos tanto mi pareja como yo prácticamente imposible, por no hablar ya de cuestiones familiares y todo este tipo de películas.


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

Pronto acabaremos como ella

Yêndonos a otros paises y mandando maleta con comida a nuestros familiares


----------



## Murray's (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé si lo sabéis, pero hace un tiempo España era blanca. Pronto nadie recordará eso. Es raro ver un blanco



Yo soy blanco
Una mezcla entre tom hanks bill murray bruce willis y bertin osborne, la gente me ve raro y algunos negritos quieren hacerse amigos mios.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo soy blanco
> Una mezcla entre tom hanks bill murray bruce willis y bertin osborne, la gente me ve raro y algunos negritos quieren hacerse amigos mios.



A mí todo dios me habla en ingleS


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo soy blanco
> Una mezcla entre tom hanks bill murray bruce willis y bertin osborne, la gente me ve raro y algunos negritos quieren hacerse amigos mios.


----------



## conelagualcuello (31 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que usted no solo se ha equivocado de hilo, también se ha equivocado de foro.
> Esto no es forocoches, es la vida real.
> Todo lo que ve por la calle funciona gracias a nosotros, los que cobramos menos de 1800.
> El Gobierno debería andarse con ojo, somos los que transportamos todos los productos que compran en el supermercado, somos los jardineros que trabajamos en sus casoplones, el personal de limpieza, los cocineros, los empleados de seguridad que advertimos (o no) si vemos algo sospechoso.
> ...



Estimado forero:
No se me ofusque, pero parece que usted nació ayer...
Muchos de los votantes de la PPé, la PSOE, BOCS, CIUDAGRAMOS, PNV y CiU, partidos todos en lo económico/laboral neolibeggales, son currantes contentos de votar la mierda que votan.
Y añado, he tenido el asco de currar con un subnormal, que sin la nómina de fin de mes estaba muerto, que era militante de Unió Democràtica de Catalunya, el partido del Durán i Lleida, socio del Pujol; el muy subnormal destinaba voluntariamente, y alardeando de ello, una parte de su exigua nómina en financiar a unos hijos de perra para que su nómina fuera o fuese más exigua aún.
De verdad cree que el bobierno se andará con ojo, nos tendrá contentos y nos tratará con respeto ya que somos mu peligrozoz, hestamoj mu locoj, i emos nasio pa matá i semos mushos???


----------



## Imbersor (31 Jul 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé si lo sabéis, pero hace un tiempo España era blanca. Pronto nadie recordará eso. Es raro ver un blanco



Lo dice una panchita


----------



## Fargo (31 Jul 2022)

Otra noche en la galera chavales, para no perder las costumbres.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Todavía no, aún tienes opciones de ser funci.


----------



## McNulty (1 Ago 2022)

No pillas vacaciones en agosto Fargo?


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No pillas vacaciones en agosto Fargo?



Pillé el mes de Marzo, ahora hasta el año que viene nada.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Dicen que el mes de Agosto va a ser especialmente caluroso...
Un minuto de silencio por todos los remeros que tienen que soportar 40° por el mismo sueldo.
Esto es un drama, chavales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y quiénes son si no?



Los boomers son los nacidos en los 60 y en menor medida en los 70.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pillé el mes de Marzo, ahora hasta el año que viene nada.



¿Marzo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No sé si lo sabéis, pero hace un tiempo España era blanca. Pronto nadie recordará eso. Es raro ver un blanco



Y no hace tanto. A finales de los 90 lo raro en España era encontrar alguien que no fuera blanco. Un negro o un moro era algo exótico. En 20 años nos hemos dejado invadir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> En los sectores en los que nos movemos tanto mi pareja como yo prácticamente imposible, por no hablar ya de cuestiones familiares y todo este tipo de películas.



Pues entonces chungo porque siempre váis a pagar altos precios.


----------



## Imbersor (1 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no hace tanto. A finales de los 90 lo raro en España era encontrar alguien que no fuera blanco. Un negro o un moro era algo exótico. En 20 años nos hemos dejado invadir.



Pasan hambre, guerra, extorsiones, violencia.... De todo, y consiguen llegar aquí.

Los de aquí en cambio agachan la mirada con miedo, nadie pelea con ninguno si lo ven robar o agredir, calladitos mirando y huyendo. 

Se merecen esta tierra más que los españolerdos. Se la han ganado.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Marzo?



Estaba agobiado y necesitaba escaparme de la galera, pillé las dos quincenas juntas.
Luego volví al remo y abrí el hilo para sacar mis demonios, este hilo ha sido como una terapia con el mejor psicoanalista.
El curro sigue siendo una mierda pero mi enfoque del trabajo ha cambiado por completo.
Ahora voy a la galera a tocarme las pelotas, no me callo una y si me quieren echar que me echen.
Los compañeros dicen que me ven más relajado, como si me la sudara.
Les digo que lo estoy dando todo por la empresa y se descojonan, reconozco que me cuesta aguantar la risa cuando lo digo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estaba agobiado y necesitaba escaparme de la galera, pillé las dos quincenas juntas.
> Luego volví al remo y abrí el hilo para sacar mis demonios, este hilo ha sido como una terapia con el mejor psicoanalista.
> El curro sigue siendo una mierda pero mi enfoque del trabajo ha cambiado por completo.
> Ahora voy a la galera a tocarme las pelotas, no me callo una y si me quieren echar que me echen.
> ...



Nadie debería darlo todo por la empresa a menos que sea tuya o te estés haciendo rico en ella.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pillé el mes de Marzo, ahora hasta el año que viene nada.



Te fuiste fuera o te quedaste en casapapis.


----------



## Proto (1 Ago 2022)

2022, ¿todavía algún español remero? desde hace años es autodespedirse y estudiar opos o irse al extranjero o nini de por vida.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (1 Ago 2022)

Remarias por unas tetas charo y por poco más de 1100€ mes ?








Hay muchos que si


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 Ago 2022)

Mañana vuelvo a la galera que ya estoy sin bicho.
La galera  otro bicho repugnante, del cual es más dificil deshacerse.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Mañana vuelvo a la galera que ya estoy sin bicho.
> La galera  otro bicho repugnante, del cual es más dificil deshacerse.



Hazte devoto de la iglesia del SUDAPOLLISMO y el TOCAHUEVISMO.
Es la única forma de mantener la salud en la empresa privada.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Tíos, tengo otra frase rompedora:
*"Puedo prometer y prometo que me tocaré los huevos y sudapollearé hasta mi último día en la empresa, si no les gusta mi rendimiento que me echen".*


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Remarias por unas tetas charo y por poco más de 1100€ mes ?



Estimado Murray, yo remo por esa cantidad y ni siquiera tengo unas tetas Charo a las que agarrarme.


----------



## Bizarroff (1 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hazte devoto de la iglesia del SUDAPOLLISMO y el TOCAHUEVISMO.
> Es la única forma de mantener la salud en la empresa privada.



He encontrado un verbo que no conocía y me gusta:


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

Estamos todos igual


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

No me llega ni para pagar un piso de mierda. Tengo que compartir un cuchirtil con 5. Ese es el nivel del salario.desde q perdí toda ilusión de vivir sola no tengo ganas de vivir la verdad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

pero yo entro en mi galera a veces antes de que comience el transporte publico, por lo que tiene que ser un sitio que este cerca , no tengo coche. A veces tb salgo de noche. En fin lo que hay son verdaderos timos y abusos, gente que quiere sacar una rentita de 800 por un piso paco sin ascensor que se cae a cachos y tal. Yo se como te sientes antes de tener esto tambien estaba desesperada , no veia salida. Y ahora se me ha roto la ilusion tambien de ver que, joder no pido mucho, un puto apartamentito, un lugar donde vivir... pues que ni eso


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

pero bueno me he hecho hoy una doradita bien rica para premiarme or lo bien que lo estoy haciendo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Todo eso son muchos años para que te además te suban 30-40 euros cada 3 años. Ha entrado en el funcionariado pero como ya te ha dicho, una vez dentro, no es oro todo lo que reluce.

A Paqui ya le hemos dado alternativas pero no quiere. Le debe gustar la patera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero bueno me he hecho hoy una doradita bien rica para premiarme or lo bien que lo estoy haciendo



Cuidao no te la roben las arpías.

¿Al horno y todo?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

he buscado con muchisimo ahínco, esta mañana casi me da un golpe de calor, cuando llegué al zulito ya se habia pasado la hora de visistas, y como han ido 20,, el tipo me ha dicho que duda que haya otro dia de visitas pq alguno se lo quedara. El zulito eestaba al lado del trabajo, sin cama (un sofa) y tal... pero ahora me tiro de los pelos pensando que podia haber tenido mi espacio -.- me ralló lo de no tener cama


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

yo tambien estaba hecha mierda, la verdad tengo mucho miedo de fracasar y no ser capaz de hacerlo, a mis espaldas tengo esa indefension aprendida de que soy una inutil porque nadie me daba trabajo a pesar de mi esfuerzo


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

buah menuda mosquita muerta una del piso, dos machos lleva ya en dos dias, yo flipo en colores, se los echa al lomo como peter por su casa uno tras otro pumpum. Acaba de dejar al macho de esta mañana recien ordeñao y ya hay otro paseandose por la patera, que fuerte


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

no se si voy a sobrevivir, piensa que aun no he empezado, sigo estando sola y con poco dinero, viviendo en una patera miserable, todo suma, yo tambien estoy por los suelos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

El otro día le puse los horarios del tram y de los autobuses. El más temprano a las 6 de la mañana y el último a las 23. No creo que empiece antes ni que salga después. Aparte que de San vicente a alicante se puede ir hasta andando dando un paseo.

No sé en qué trabajará Paqui pero en el funcionariado no es fácil subir 200-300 al mes a menos que te conviertas en jefazo de repente.

Paqui quiere vivir en la misma ciudad y en el mismo centro y eso aparte de caro pues es donde quiere estar todo el mundo.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

no seas tonto y subete al carro, en mi placita han entrado gente con50, el que nada tiene que hacer no tiene competencia, todos los demas estan entretenidos y disfrutan , no son como nosotros que no tenemos nada que perder ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Yo soy A1 y cambiar de un tipo a otro no es tan fácil. Igual en el C hay más opciones, no lo sé.

Y sí, en España, o te haces funci o estás perdido. Yo eso lo entendí después de 4 años en la privada, pero no deja de ser una jaula de oro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Ago 2022)

No te conozco y ya me da asco leerte, pobre gente la que te tenga cerca


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Ago 2022)

mira, unos 6 años llevaba yo encerrada sin salir y sin salida alguna, que ahora tampoco salgo, pero bueno, a ver si puedo hacer caja y quitarme algunos problemas de en medio, como comprarme un puto piso para mi


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Limítate a salir a la calle al menos 2 veces al día, asegúrate de que te de el sol.
Cuando cojas algo de forma por las caminatas apúntate a un gym cercano 3 veces por semana.
Busca una serie que te guste y todos los días te ves un capítulo.
Y por último, BUSCA UNA PAGUITA DE LO QUE SEA.
Antes de quitarte de en medio hay que agotar esa vía, échale cuento como millones de personas que paguitean sin haber cotizado ni dos meses en toda su vida.
Quitarte de en medio porque no tienes dinero?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Limítate a salir a la calle al menos 2 veces al día, que te de el sol.
> Cuando cojas algo de forma por las caminatas apúntate a un gym cercano 3 veces por semana.
> Busca una serie que te guste y todos los días te ves un capítulo.
> Y por último, BUSCA UNA PAGUITA DE LO QUE SEA.
> ...



Fargo, que estudiaste?


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Fargo, que estudiaste?



A ti te lo voy a contar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ti te lo voy a contar.



Uff fp superior


----------



## hartman (1 Ago 2022)

tiempo hasta terminar en la galera el 31 de diciembre con septiembre de vacaciones que largo se me va a hacer.
luego paro, RAI +paguita por discapacidad.
va a aguantar a jefes insolentes y pesaos su puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tiempo hasta terminar en la galera el 31 de diciembre con septiembre de vacaciones que largo se me va a hacer.
> luego paro, RAI +paguita por discapacidad.
> va a aguantar a jefes insolentes y pesaos su puta madre.



Paguiteros siempre en mi equipo.
Hay que asfixiar a la bestia hasta que reviente.
Como se suele decir, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.
1100 euros cobré este mes por deslomarme, señores.
Cuando termine de ahorrar que les follen a mis jefes, yo me largo y si necesitan trabajadores que remen los sobrinos de Antonio Sánchez.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (1 Ago 2022)

No ser funci es de escoria.

Habría que ilegalizar la empresa privada y fusilar empresarios.

Chupadme el rabo liberales.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ago 2022)

Son inventos majaderos de tu mente, tu depresión es tan grande como tú le permites ser.
Dale un par de hostias a tu psicólogo por haberte estado robando todo este tiempo.
Esto es lo único que hay que pensar:
*Nuestra vida es corta, disfrutemos lo que podamos por pequeño que sea porque en cualquier momento vamos a palmarla.*
Yo hoy disfruté mucho un capítulo de Peaky Blinders y un paseo al atardecer, en casa de mis padres hace mucho calor.
El simple hecho de no estar remando EN LA PUTA GALERA RODEADO DE INDIVIDUOS MOTOSIERRABLES ya me hace disfrutar.
El miércoles vuelvo al remo, hasta que llegue ese momento soy libre como el viento (luego trabajo 7 días seguidos).


----------



## Imbersor (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no se si voy a sobrevivir, piensa que aun no he empezado, sigo estando sola y con poco dinero, viviendo en una patera miserable, todo suma, yo tambien estoy por los suelos



Joder tus mensajes son cada vez peor Paquita

Estas en una espiral de demigrancia y derroicion tremenda

Todo exagerado porque eres una floja, por supuesto.

Pero me recuerdas al típico salary man japonés


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

No te deslomes si la empresa no es tuya, se acostumbrarán a tu alto rendimiento y si un dîa les rindes un poco menos de eso es de lo que se van a acordar.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

Y no les dirán nada.
Lo de bajar tu rendimiento no es solo para que tengas menos estrés en tu jornada laboral, también es para que no te quemes de ver todos los dìas a esa gentuza pasando de todo mientras tú das el callo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Creo que era Bilardo.

Lo último que dices es muy relativo. Si me hubieras visto a mí con 18-20 años jamás hubieras dicho que me iba a dedicar a algo donde tengo que llevar a un grupo de chavales y hablar en público. Al final te adaptas a lo que toca.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Si quieres un trabajador que rinda, ese trabajador tiene que tener miedo a perder el trabajo. Y la forma correcta es pagándole como toca, que tenga miedo a perder un buen sueldo. Pero los que trabajan por cuatro perras, esos son subnormales.



Por 1100 euros con fichar y parecer que estás trabajando las 164 horas de rigor ya es más que suficiente.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Joder tus mensajes son cada vez peor Paquita
> 
> Estas en una espiral de demigrancia y derroicion tremenda
> 
> ...



es que esto es la muerte en vida. No tengo mi mesa, una tabla que no se como ponerla para arrimarle la silla y que quepa la cama, espejo tampoco tengo para arreglarme, es como una celda. Una cama y una tabla


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Joder tus mensajes son cada vez peor Paquita
> 
> Estas en una espiral de demigrancia y derroicion tremenda
> 
> ...



es que es verdad, lo estoy, ya casi he perdido la esperanza de encontrar otra cosa, los ahorros van bajando , tengo que compaar algunas cosas mas si voy a habitar este agujero (unas sabanas, un espejo?)


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

otro año mas que se va por el sumidero, trabajar y al agujero, estoy peor que en casapapy donde hacia ejercicio y veia la novela, tenia mi perro, no trabajaba , ponia la musica a todo trapo como me daba la gana. Ya ni eso , adios al sueño de pisito y libertad. Remar y agujero y rezar para no caer en una depresion de caballo


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> otro año mas que se va por el sumidero, trabajar y al agujero, estoy peor que en casapapy donde hacia ejercicio y veia la novela, tenia mi perro, no trabajaba , ponia la musica a todo trapo como me daba la gana. Ya ni eso , adios al sueño de pisito y libertad. Remar y agujero y rezar para no caer en una depresion de caballo



Paqui, te hace falta un hombre con una cartera bien gorda.
La clave para que se enamore de ti?
Que siempre tenga la barriga llena y los huevos vacíos, y no serle infiel.
El problema es que ya ni siquiera queréis cumplir estas sencillas normas, pues polvete y adiós.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, dadlo todo por vuestra empresa.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ago 2022)

Ni en usa he visto ayer lo de Madrid vas a cualquier sitio y solo trabajan en un 75 % sudamericanos.
Es acojonante.
Yo creo es pq casi todos trabajaban en b o a tiempo parcial y cobran ayudas.
En empresas pe me comentan amigos que se ofrece directamente sobre todo venezolanos a trabajar en b..
Y se estan haciendo dumping laboral entre ellos pe el hijo de un amigo está pagandose la carrera son venezolanos y trabaja en un restaurante pues van recorriendo restaurantes dumpeandose a ellos mismos ...y ya en ciertas zonas han tenido movidas entre ellos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

A los galeones que es martes, quedan 4 dias para el finde.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> otro año mas que se va por el sumidero, trabajar y al agujero, estoy peor que en casapapy donde hacia ejercicio y veia la novela, tenia mi perro, no trabajaba , ponia la musica a todo trapo como me daba la gana. Ya ni eso , adios al sueño de pisito y libertad. Remar y agujero y rezar para no caer en una depresion de caballo



Hombre claro. Trabajar es una mierda, seas funci o no. Se te van mínimo 8 horas al día más transporte y generalmente sales tan cansado o te levantas tan pronto que cuando llegas a casa ya no quieres hacer nada más. Y se te va la vida en eso.
Prefiero cobrar la mitad de lo que cobro pero sin trabajar, con libertad para acostarme y levantarme y hacer lo que me de la gana.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ni en usa he visto ayer lo de Madrid vas a cualquier sitio y solo trabajan en un 75 % sudamericanos.
> Es acojonante.
> Yo creo es pq casi todos trabajaban en b o a tiempo parcial y cobran ayudas.
> En empresas pe me comentan amigos que se ofrece directamente sobre todo venezolanos a trabajar en b..
> Y se estan haciendo dumping laboral entre ellos pe el hijo de un amigo está pagandose la carrera son venezolanos y trabaja en un restaurante pues van recorriendo restaurantes dumpeandose a ellos mismos ...y ya en ciertas zonas han tenido movidas entre ellos.



yo tambien lo conté que he flipado en colores y ni en mis mas remotos sueños esperaba que eso fuese asi


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, te hace falta un hombre con una cartera bien gorda.
> La clave para que se enamore de ti?
> Que siempre tenga la barriga llena y los huevos vacíos, y no serle infiel.
> El problema es que ya ni siquiera queréis cumplir estas sencillas normas, pues polvete y adiós.



donde quieres que busque? me he hecho tinder pero todos buscan vaciar los huevos. ''conocer'' ''pasar buen rato'' ''lo que surja'' ''la vida son dos dias'' ''nada serio''


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo tambien lo conté que he flipado en colores y ni en mis mas remotos sueños esperaba que eso fuese asi



Invasión en solo 20 años. En otros 20 en España ya solo quedarán blanquitos viejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> donde quieres que busque? me he hecho tinder pero todos buscan vaciar los huevos. ''conocer'' ''pasar buen rato'' ''lo que surja'' ''la vida son dos dias'' ''nada serio''



Esa es la realidad que las mujeres habéis querido. No se puede pretender tener lo bueno de ahora y lo bueno de antes. Si las mujeres queréis ser zorras me parece genial pero aceptad las consecuencias. Un tío con dos dedos de frente no quiere una mujer actual para algo serio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> donde quieres que busque? me he hecho tinder pero todos buscan vaciar los huevos. ''conocer'' ''pasar buen rato'' ''lo que surja'' ''la vida son dos dias'' ''nada serio''



Paqui, todo eso lo he dicho yo en alguna ocasión.
Supongo que yo también buscaría vaciar los huevos contigo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

Este individuo USANO de 19 años dice que su turno es de 12h diarias durante 21 dias seguidos



Se saca 4000 dolares mensuales siendo un simple carretillero en un almacen

BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A los galeones que es martes, quedan 4 dias para el finde.



Yo remo Sábado y Domingo, si lo decías por eso.


----------



## Imbersor (2 Ago 2022)

En USA se gana dinero al trabajar, novedad.

Aunque bueno, 4k no es dinero alli, ni mucho menos.


Ahora se están pagando burradas la hora en ee.uu desde la impresion brutal de dinero estos dos años, y hay trabajo a espuertas.

En nada les estalla la recesion en la cara, preguntale a ese chico en diciembre a ver si sigue trabajando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ago 2022)

Pues yo sigo haciendo entrevistas, cada cual más deprimente que la anterior y de la quw siempre se repite el mismo patrón:

- Entrevista para trabajar en calidad. Resulta después que no, que es para trabajar con cromatografos y sí o sí > 3 años con cromatografía. He visto ya la oferta 2 veces sacada desde que hice la entrevista.

- Puesto de calidad pero que después es más de formulador de compuestos organicos y sales. Que si o si hay que tener experiencia de formulador en sector farma. La oferta la he vuelto a ver publicada

- Puesto de calidad. Después resulta que si o si o si hay que tener carrera. No porque lo diga la ISO o sea necesaria, sino porque la titulitis > experiencia. Pues he vuelto a ver la oferta publicada. Parece que ya no cualquier carrera le valdrá. A saber.

Y en fin, entrevistas como estas y su resultados unas cuantas más.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues yo sigo haciendo entrevistas, cada cual más deprimente que la anterior y de la quw siempre se repite el mismo patrón:
> 
> - Entrevista para trabajar en calidad. Resulta después que no, que es para trabajar con cromatografos y sí o sí > 3 años con cromatografía. He visto ya la oferta 2 veces sacada desde que hice la entrevista.
> 
> ...



ya es lo tipico y dp lloros de que no hay gente


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> ya es lo tipico y dp lloros de que no hay gente



En una de las entrevistas, el Paco de turno me dijo:

_Es que todos los CVs que me llegan son normalitos...._


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (2 Ago 2022)

10000 autonomos sueltan la carretilla




__





España perdió 10.422 autónomos en julio, el peor dato desde 2009


El Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos RETA perdió en julio 10.422 trabajadores por cuenta propia, dato que contrasta con el incremento de 1.978 registrado en julio de 2021. Es el peor dato de los últimos 13 años y habría que remontarse a plena crisis de 2009 para ver una pérdida superior...




www.burbuja.info











10000 personas menos a los que expoliarles el dinero...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> En una de las entrevistas, el Paco de turno me dijo:
> 
> _Es que todos los CVs que me llegan son normalitos...._



Y no se aleja mucho de la realidad. Ante la bajada de niveles y regalo de títulos todos los cv parecen iguales, ya no destaca uno por encima de otro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Estábamos. Algunos ya nos salimos de ese camino.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no se aleja mucho de la realidad. Ante la bajada de niveles y regalo de títulos todos los cv parecen iguales, ya no destaca uno por encima de otro.



Te doy la razón en lo que dices 

Aunque el sentido era otro, más por el que no le llegaban CVs ultraespecializados en lo que él quería.

Es decir, no le llegaban cvs de formuladores(hay muy pocos, tienes que pagarlos y otra empresa los tienen que enseñar hasta llegar a ser formuladores) pero muchos cvs de calidad y laboratorio


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (2 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Este individuo USANO de 19 años dice que su turno es de 12h diarias durante 21 dias seguidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5280 me salían a mi a 12 horas por 22 días. Así que no rema todos los días 12 horas.

Es más o menos el coste laboral en España por hora. Luego Sánchez y los paguiteros te prerroban el 40% y luego te postroban otro 40%


----------



## EL FARAON (2 Ago 2022)

...


----------



## Red Herring (2 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>



Acabaste turno ?


----------



## RIFKINiano (2 Ago 2022)

Remá, boludo, Remá.... aunque no os necesitamos a vos para nada, podéis idos al pedo, o emigrar a otro país, pelotudo!!!!


----------



## RIFKINiano (2 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> 10000 autonomos sueltan la carretilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí también me dan ganas de darme de baja y pedir mi Ingreso Mínimo y tal... hasta las pelotas de remar para pagar impuestos que van a chiringuitos podemitas demier...


----------



## RIFKINiano (2 Ago 2022)

Qué va, hombre... Es que no conoces a ningún paguitero español? La inmensa mayoría están orgullosos de haber logrado su oposición a rascagüevos, y no quieren ni oír lo de trabajar y eso... "me compensa más cobrar el IMV y hacer alguna chapucilla en negro por ahí, estoy de putisima madre"... Así vamos a crear una sociedad de miseria y pesebres políticos, con gente anestesiada.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

Hoy una chortina del curro me ha recordado lo desgraciado que soy.
Me habló por whatsapp para ver si podía cambiar un turno, le he dicho que sí porque me venía bien el cambio.
Luego hemos seguido hablando de tonterías y finalmente me ha dejado en Visto.
A la tía le ha dado igual dejar una conversación a medias, aunque tengamos que vernos mañana porque coincidimos en el mismo turno.
*Conclusión: *no vuelvo a cambiarle un turno a esa tía en la vida.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ago 2022)

Veis la tortura de existencia en la que vivo?
No solo es ir a remar, también debo convivir con el rechazo sistemático de todas las chortinas que me voy encontrando.
Qué ganas tengo de largarme de esa galera, sabéis quién va a trabajar hasta los 67 por un cuenco de arroz y sin chortina cuando llego a casa?


----------



## asakopako (2 Ago 2022)

Hoy me he acordado de cuando remaba. Trabajar sigo trabajando no queda otra, pero trabajo de otra manera. Con este calor me he acordado de una vez que se me fundieron las zapatillas con el asfalto. No fue algo total en plan película, sino que se pusieron todas las suelas negras.

Consejo para el remero, busca cualquier cosa que te permita salir de la ruedecilla del hamster. Tras la crisis del 2008 yo estaba en la puta mierda, menos mal que no tenía deudas pero ni para tabaco tenía. Ahora me va bastante bien. Nunca se sabe. Algunas cosas han sido pura suerte (buena y mala)


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

No se ve la foto


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

Yo no salgo prácticamente


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Remá, boludo, Remá.... aunque no os necesitamos a vos para nada, podéis idos al pedo, o emigrar a otro país, pelotudo!!!!



Está es la jefa jajajajajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

Ponete a cobrar vos también de onda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy una chortina del curro me ha recordado lo desgraciado que soy.
> Me habló por whatsapp para ver si podía cambiar un turno, le he dicho que sí porque me venía bien el cambio.
> Luego hemos seguido hablando de tonterías y finalmente me ha dejado en Visto.
> A la tía le ha dado igual dejar una conversación a medias, aunque tengamos que vernos mañana porque coincidimos en el mismo turno.
> *Conclusión: *no vuelvo a cambiarle un turno a esa tía en la vida.



A una mujer no le hagas ningún favor, aunque te venga bien. Están acostumbradas a que les digan que sí a todo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

1 de la noche, mala noche para el graduado superior en administración y finanzas de marketing y publicidad de fargo, su fp no salió como el esperaba


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> 1 de la noche, mala noche para el graduado superior en administración y finanzas de marketing y publicidad de fargo, su fp no salió como él esperaba


----------



## Red Herring (3 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Mi padre siempre me ha dicho "compra barato y vende caro"
> 
> Está bien hacer favores, a mi me encanta que me los pidan, pero a cambio de algo. Y siempre que salga yo ganando.
> 
> ...



Si al hombre le viene bien cuál es el problema?


----------



## JohnnyUtah (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy una chortina del curro me ha recordado lo desgraciado que soy.
> Me habló por whatsapp para ver si podía cambiar un turno, le he dicho que sí porque me venía bien el cambio.
> Luego hemos seguido hablando de tonterías y finalmente me ha dejado en Visto.
> A la tía le ha dado igual dejar una conversación a medias, aunque tengamos que vernos mañana porque coincidimos en el mismo turno.
> *Conclusión: *no vuelvo a cambiarle un turno a esa tía en la vida.



Jojojo @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS tiene razón


----------



## JohnnyUtah (3 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Si al hombre le viene bien cuál es el problema?



Pues que es mentira que le viene bien y lo dice para autoconsolarse tras el rapapolvo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Si al hombre le viene bien cuál es el problema?



Él no ha pedido el cambio de turno, es ella la que pide un favor y para ello siempre has de ofrecer algo a cambio.


----------



## Red Herring (3 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Él no ha pedido el cambio de turno, es ella la que pide un favor y para ello siempre has de ofrecer algo a cambio.



¿Le debe una mamada o algo por hacer algo completamente normal ? 

No le quemeis más al pobre...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1143716



Bruuuutal


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy una chortina del curro me ha recordado lo desgraciado que soy.
> Me habló por whatsapp para ver si podía cambiar un turno, le he dicho que sí porque me venía bien el cambio.
> Luego hemos seguido hablando de tonterías y finalmente me ha dejado en Visto.
> A la tía le ha dado igual dejar una conversación a medias, aunque tengamos que vernos mañana porque coincidimos en el mismo turno.
> *Conclusión: *no vuelvo a cambiarle un turno a esa tía en la vida.



Quería cambiar el turno porque le venía mejor para follarse a su mañaquito


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> ¿Le debe una mamada o algo por hacer algo completamente normal ?



Que pregunta, claro que si


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> Pues que es mentira que le viene bien y lo dice para autoconsolarse tras el rapapolvo.



Pues la verdad es que me viene bien porque el día que quería cambiarme hay mucho más trabajo.
Solo hago cambios que me vengan bien, lo de la chortina me jodió porque me recordó mi nuncafollismo, la chortina está bastante potable y fue un palo.
Otro palo para este remero agotado.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> ¿Le debe una mamada o algo por hacer algo completamente normal ?
> 
> No le quemeis más al pobre...



No hombre, me debe *no dejar en visto al que acaba de ayudarte.*
Es educación básica.
Tranquilos, que a esa zorra no la ayudo más.


----------



## thanos2 (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy una chortina del curro me ha recordado lo desgraciado que soy.
> Me habló por whatsapp para ver si podía cambiar un turno, le he dicho que sí porque me venía bien el cambio.
> Luego hemos seguido hablando de tonterías y finalmente me ha dejado en Visto.
> A la tía le ha dado igual dejar una conversación a medias, aunque tengamos que vernos mañana porque coincidimos en el mismo turno.
> *Conclusión: *no vuelvo a cambiarle un turno a esa tía en la vida.



La próxima que te pida ese favor le dices claramente que siempre que seas tan agradecida como la otra compañera.

Si le interesa, te hará una mamada.
Si no, la otra compañera quedará como una comepollas.

Y tu no habrás dicho absolutamente nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Para eso que se compre una mesa normal. Yo con mi poco dinero me compré una mesa pequeña que cabía el ordenador y un poco de espacio para escribir, y me duró como 10 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> La próxima que te pida ese favor le dices claramente que siempre que seas tan agradecida como la otra compañera.
> 
> Si le interesa, te hará una mamada.
> Si no, la otra compañera quedará como una comepollas.
> ...



¿mamada? Ya puede poner el culo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Hombre, si tiene que comer en la habitación entonces lo mejor es que se largue ya de ese sitio. Qué menos que comer en el comedor.
La mesa que yo te digo era muy pequeña. El monitor del pc cabía a duras penas. Fui a un sitio de muebles, vi la mesa barata y me la llevé para casa. 15000 pesetas creó que me costó.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Lo de la mesa que te decía, algo así:









*Marca Amazon - Movian Inari Modern - Escritorio con 1 cajón, 50 x 90 x 73 cm (gris)*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Yo es que eso no me lo creo. 10 años compartiendo piso en varias ciudades de España. Creo que se ha movido poco y se ha conformado con lo primero que ha visto. Además de querer vivir en el centro cerca de la playa y no querer usar transporte público.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Está bien hacer favores, a mi me encanta que me los pidan, pero a cambio de algo. Y siempre que salga yo ganando.
> 
> La chorti es de los míos, sacó un favor a cambio de casi nada. Y digo casi nada, porque a ti te algo te ha dado: una lección de vida
> 
> Esta tarde me tomaré una cerveza a la salud de tu compañera y otra para el cabrón que se la esté follando mientras tú le haces su turno



De casi nada?
El día que me cambió suyo hay mucho menos trabajo que el que tenía yo, vuelvo a repetir que EL ACUERDO ERA BUENO PARA MÍ.
A mí lo que me jodiô fue que me dejara en visto porque me recordó mi nuncafollismo, cuando estás remando con una chortina al lado el nuncafollismo te afecta más.
No solo eso, la chortina también fue maleducada por whatsapp, a cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de orgullo le molestaría.
Follar iba a follar igualmente cualquier día de la semana, es un pivón.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

No soy pija.
Pero amigos míos están rentados en habitaciones y lo que me cuentan.
Sudamericanos padre e hijos bebidos viviendo hacinados en una habitación , sudamericanas con hijos sin padre,drogadictos borrachos.
No se yo no emigraria para vivir así en España.
Que futuro les espera?.
No se si han emigrado a España no creo que vivieran mal en sus países.
Yo hay situaciones que no entiendo .
Si ya no les renta seguir en España.


----------



## amanciortera (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Definitivamente:
> *Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144854
> *



Molan las fotos de camareros derroidos, se debiera abrir un hilo específico de camareros


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Ago 2022)

Supongo pq sino yo no encuentro otra explicación pq para vivir en esas condiciones de mierda me vuelvo a mí país.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Supongo pq sino yo no encuentro otra explicación pq para vivir en esas condiciones de mierda me vuelvo a mí país.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)

Pero en esos países empiezas desde abajo y aspiras a cobrar lo mismo que un autóctono. Estos llegan a Espana y ya cobran lo mismo que uno de aquí y con ayudas incluso más, por lo que ya no pueden aspirar a más.


----------



## Murray's (3 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Dice la verdad pero para Estado unidos hace falta vacuna, y si te vacunas como estamos viendo hay riesgo de muerte..

Mejor alemania , suiza o belgica


----------



## silenus (3 Ago 2022)

Menos de la mitad de los trabajadores ha tenido un aumento


Menos de la mitad de los trabajadores españoles ha tenido un aumento salarial en el último año, según InfoJobs




www.republica.com


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy una chortina del curro me ha recordado lo desgraciado que soy.
> Me habló por whatsapp para ver si podía cambiar un turno, le he dicho que sí porque me venía bien el cambio.
> Luego hemos seguido hablando de tonterías y finalmente me ha dejado en Visto.
> A la tía le ha dado igual dejar una conversación a medias, aunque tengamos que vernos mañana porque coincidimos en el mismo turno.
> *Conclusión: *no vuelvo a cambiarle un turno a esa tía en la vida.



Es que como te pasas macho. Intentando meterla a toda costa hasta en el trabajo. Pues mi compañero es buena gente y respetuoso, al menos de momento


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es que como te pasas macho. Intentando meterla a toda costa hasta en el trabajo. Pues mi compañero es buena gente y respetuoso, al menos de momento



Paqui, cuando un hombre está desesperado su polla atiende a razones que la razón no entiende.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, cuando un hombre está desesperado su polla atiende a razones que la razón no entiende.



Te crees que por cambiar un turno te tienen que dar bola y comerte la polla? Tú estás flipado joder. Luego decís que no hay abuso a las mujeres. Si te lo pide un tío no hay historias


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Que pregunta, claro que si



Estáis enfermos tio


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

Pues hijo eso es lo que hay, el puto tinder de mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

En fin gente como quema la galera, yo si por mí fuera iría a mi ritmo pero te están mirando y tienes que ir a toda ostia


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En fin gente como quema la galera, yo si por mí fuera iría a mi ritmo pero te están mirando y tienes que ir a toda ostia



Si de algo me siento orgulloso en los últimos meses es de haber bajado mi rendimiento hasta el mínimo de fichar y parecer que trabajo.
No hay que darle a la empresa el mejor servicio, hay que darle el servicio que se merece acorde al sueldo que te paga.
Por 1100 euros no corro ni me preocupo, si no les gusta que me echen.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Estáis enfermos tio



Enfermos por bromear?


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Enfermos por bromear?



Dice que está indignado pq no me coman la polla por cambiar un turno


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si de algo me siento orgulloso en los últimos meses es de haber bajado mi rendimiento hasta el mínimo de fichar y parecer que trabajo.
> No hay que darle a la empresa el mejor servicio, hay que darle el servicio que se merece acorde al sueldo que te paga.
> Por 1100 euros no corro ni me preocupo, si no les gusta que me echen.



Pues a mí me da vergüenza, yo iría mucho más tranquila


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Dice que está indignado pq no me coman la polla por cambiar un turno



No te preocupes yo también creo que deberían comerte la polla de shemale por el cambio de turno


----------



## Fargo (3 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues a mí me da vergüenza, yo iría mucho más tranquila



Vergüenza es un sueldo de 1100 con el coste de la vida actual, aumentando cada día por la inflación.
Ante un sueldo de vergüenza hay que ofrecer un rendimiento de vergüenza, es lo justo.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vergüenza es un sueldo de 1100 con el coste de la vida actual, aumentando cada día por la inflación.
> Ante un sueldo de vergüenza hay que ofrecer un rendimiento de vergüenza, es lo justo.





Fargo dijo:


> Vergüenza es un sueldo de 1100 con el coste de la vida actual, aumentando cada día por la inflación.
> Ante un sueldo de vergüenza hay que ofrecer un rendimiento de vergüenza, es lo justo.



he mirado lo de la paguita del alquiler y piden tantos requisitos que es imposible que te la den si no es por H por B. Primero que no puede haber nadie empadronado mas que tu para que no cuenten sus ingresos, y seguramente el piso que tu alquilas ya este empadronado su dueño, despues te piden miles de papeles, despues tienes que ir entregando las facturas y un millon de movidas, yo que se `piden tantas cosas que da miedo. Al remerito ni agua....no sacan asta los ogos. Luego el miedo aki es... como primero hay que tener contrato y despuess la paguita ''si eso'', es posible que te comas el contrato de un año con patatas y no haya paguita y te veas ahorcado todo el año.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

aqui hace un calor que me estoy poniendo mala entre pitos y flautas joder


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Ago 2022)

Este hilo es más repetitivo que el argumento de un episodio de los Power Rangers.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Ago 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Este hilo es más repetitivo que el argumento de un episodio de los Power Rangers.



No, este hilo son lloros cíclicos de alguien que no sabe apreciar lo que tiene. Por lo que he leído al OP, no tiene malas condiciones laborales. Y tampoco deja claro la peligrosidad o la carga de trabajo que soporta, si está sentado o de pie, sus funciones, sus descansos en la jornada, sus responsabilidades en el puesto laboral, si tiene un trabajo repetitivo o si hace horas extras sin remunerar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, este hilo son lloros cíclicos de alguien que no sabe apreciar lo que tiene. Por lo que he leído al OP, no tiene malas condiciones laborales. Y tampoco deja claro la peligrosidad o la carga de trabajo que soporta, si está sentado o de pie, sus funciones, sus descansos en la jornada, sus responsabilidades en el puesto laboral, si tiene un trabajo repetitivo o si hace horas extras sin remunerar.



Porque sin espíritu y sin una sociedad recta nada sirve. Remar para escuchar que eres un machista y vivir peor cada día es de subnormales. Remar para tener a una mujer fiel con la casa recogida y unos niños esperando a su padre merece la pena. Ocurre que este sistema crea tipos como Fargo: auténticos excrementos, un vago redomado nuncafollista que da pena y repugnancia. Así son todos los remeros.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Porque sin espíritu y sin una sociedad recta nada sirve. Remar para escuchar que eres un machista y vivir peor cada día es de subnormales. Remar para tener a una mujer fiel con la casa recogida y unos niños esperando a su padre merece la pena. Ocurre que este sistema crea tipos como Fargo: auténticos excrementos, un vago redomado nuncafollista que da pena y repugnancia. Así son todos los remeros.



Joder, pues estás tú para dar lecciones...

Pero que más dará eso que expones, si lo mejor de trabajar son las cañas de después y tener dinero para tus aficiones y tus cosas. Gastar el dinero en lo que te salga de los cojones sin tener a nadie detrás que te diga que no hagas eso o no hagas lo otro.

¿Tú ves a las personas casadas felices?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, pues estás tú para dar lecciones...
> 
> Pero que más dará eso que expones, si lo mejor de trabajar son las cañas de después y tener dinero para tus aficiones y tus cosas. Gastar el dinero en lo que te salga de los cojones sin tener a nadie detrás que te diga que no hagas eso o no hagas lo otro.
> 
> ¿Tú ves a las personas casadas felices?



La felicidad es ser un remero que al finalizar su jornada va al bar a gastarse el dinero que acaba de ganar en las cañas de después.

si es que sois subnormales.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La felicidad es ser un remero que al finalizar su jornada va al bar a gastarse el dinero que acaba de ganar en las cañas de después.
> 
> si es que sois subnormales.



A mí me vale. Lo que no me vale es llegar a casa después de ocho horas y que me agoten por A o por B


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me vale. Lo que no me vale es llegar a casa después de ocho horas y que me agoten por A o por B



Pues nada sigue con tus cañitas


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Pues nada sigue con tus cañitas



Para eso trabajo, para poder disfrutar de mi tiempo y dinero como me place


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Pues nada sigue con tus cañitas



es putapenico como estan los jovenes, a mi me da verguenza ajena, no me lo puedo creer. Consienten en vivir en la mierda con tal de pegarse sus juergas y sus folleteos, es alucinante. Lo tienen asumido y lo ven normal, no hay remedio.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> es putapenico como estan los jovenes, a mi me da verguenza ajena, no me lo puedo creer. Consienten en vivir en la mierda con tal de pegarse sus juergas y sus folleteos, es alucinante. Lo tienen asumido y lo ven normal, no hay remedio.



Aquí no hemos venido a pasarlo mal. Mañana mismo puedo salir a la calle y me puede pillar un camión, o me puede dar un infarto. Tampoco quiero ser la más rica del cementerio ¿Para que? Hijos no voy a tener, así que no me tengo que preocupar de dejarles ningún nido hecho. 

Con tener para llegar hasta una edad con garantías, digamos los 60 o 70, porque no me interesa llegar mucho más allá, voy que chuto. Lo que me quede por ahí cuando llegue se lo dejaré a mi hermano y a algún otro familiar y a tomarme un merecido descanso eterno más feliz que una perdiz sin sufrir en la vida alteraciones de paz, ruidos, broncas y berrinches.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

pues es


Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí no hemos venido a pasarlo mal. Mañana mismo puedo salir a la calle y me puede pillar un camión, o me puede dar un infarto. Tampoco quiero ser la más rica del cementerio ¿Para que? Hijos no voy a tener, así que no me tengo que preocupar de dejarles ningún nido hecho.
> 
> Con tener para llegar hasta una edad con garantías, digamos los 60 o 70, porque no me interesa llegar mucho más allá, voy que chuto. Lo que me quede por ahí cuando llegue se lo dejaré a mi hermano y a algún otro familiar y a tomarme un merecido descanso eterno más feliz que una perdiz sin sufrir en la vida alteraciones de paz, ruidos, broncas y berrinches.



pues esta no es la vida que yo habia imaginado, la vida que yo habia visto y esperaba tener. Me veo obligada, sin mas. El cuento que os habeis tragado nos ha condenado a todos, a no tener estabilidad, ni parejas, ni familias, ni una vida significativa. Tio que le digo que quiero un novio, medio en broma medio en serio, me deja de hablar, porque piensa que estoy loca. ¿Quien va diciendo que quiere un novio? Echar el rato primero y luego ya se vera. Es que es patetico, bochornoso.... ves a las tias con treinta y largos comportandose como quinceañeras o putones, directamente, pq en otro tiempo eso seria un puton, como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo tirandose cada dia en tio en su chamizo cochambroso. Y lo llamais disfrutar, es simplemente indigno, que una mujer ya no disfrute de ser valorada sino de ser USADA


----------



## JohnnyUtah (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí no hemos venido a pasarlo mal. Mañana mismo puedo salir a la calle y me puede pillar un camión, o me puede dar un infarto. Tampoco quiero ser la más rica del cementerio ¿Para que? Hijos no voy a tener, así que no me tengo que preocupar de dejarles ningún nido hecho.
> 
> Con tener para llegar hasta una edad con garantías, digamos los 60 o 70, porque no me interesa llegar mucho más allá, voy que chuto. Lo que me quede por ahí cuando llegue se lo dejaré a mi hermano y a algún otro familiar y a tomarme un merecido descanso eterno más feliz que una perdiz sin sufrir en la vida alteraciones de paz, ruidos, broncas y berrinches.



Lerda, un adolescente de 16 años tiene razonamientos más profundos, trascendentales, realistas y menos pueriles que tuyos.


Mujeres de los cojones, hay que enviaros a la cocina a hostias de nuevo y fuera derechos y libertades sois dañinas para toda la nación en la posición actual. Retrasadas.

Suerte que el pendulazo cumple su función y los gen z empiezan a despertar. Una generación más y a la puta cocina de nuevo.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> Lerda, un adolescente de 16 años tiene razonamientos más profundos, trascendentales, realistas y menos pueriles que tuyos.
> 
> 
> Mujeres de los cojones, hay que enviaros a la cocina a hostias de nuevo y fuera derechos y libertades sois dañinas para toda la nación en la posición actual. Retrasadas.
> ...



no es que sea a la puta cocina, no es eso, aunque no te lo creas antes los hombres querian a sus mujeres, muchos estaban enamorados y cuando han enviudado sufren de la ostia. No era una cuestion de tener una criada que me cocine, era una compañera de vida.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues es
> 
> pues esta no es la vida que yo habia imaginado, la vida que yo habia visto y esperaba tener. Me veo obligada, sin mas. El cuento que os habeis tragado nos ha condenado a todos, a no tener estabilidad, ni parejas, ni familias, ni una vida significativa. Tio que le digo que quiero un novio, medio en broma medio en serio, me deja de hablar, porque piensa que estoy loca. ¿Quien va diciendo que quiere un novio? Echar el rato primero y luego ya se vera. Es que es patetico, bochornoso.... ves a las tias con treinta y largos comportandose como quinceañeras o putones, directamente, pq en otro tiempo eso seria un puton, como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo tirandose cada dia en tio en su chamizo cochambroso. Y lo llamais disfrutar, es simplemente indigno, que una mujer ya no disfrute de ser valorada sino de ser USADA



Yo no tengo ese problema, no quiero ni busco sexo. Lo que me gusta es hacer lo que quiero en cada momento, que es lo que hago, básicamente


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

JohnnyUtah dijo:


> Lerda, un adolescente de 16 años tiene razonamientos más profundos, trascendentales, realistas y menos pueriles que tuyos.
> 
> 
> Mujeres de los cojones, hay que enviaros a la cocina a hostias de nuevo y fuera derechos y libertades sois dañinas para toda la nación en la posición actual. Retrasadas.
> ...



Con la tuya haz lo que te plazca, por mi como si te la cargas. Las demás no somos tuyas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no es que sea a la puta cocina, no es eso, aunque no te lo creas antes los hombres querian a sus mujeres, muchos estaban enamorados y cuando han enviudado sufren de la ostia. No era una cuestion de tener una criada que me cocine, era una compañera de vida.



A ti lo que te pasa es que no te gusta trabajar y quieres un patrocinador que haga el trabajo sucio por ti


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A ti lo que te pasa es que no te gusta trabajar y quieres un patrocinador que haga el trabajo sucio por ti



osea que reconoces que el trabajo sucio es el trabajo de la calle, con lo que admites que antes las mujeres eran privilegiadas de no tener que hacerlo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> osea que reconoces que el trabajo sucio es el trabajo de la calle, con lo que admites que antes las mujeres eran privilegiadas de no tener que hacerlo



Fin.

Paquita, le has hecho un fatality a la Charo esta.


Mujer en casita con 22 y críos cuidandoles, hombre llegando feliz por ver a su coneja y sus crías.

Trabajo, futuro, prosperidad, esperanza, amor, sexo, unión y propósito.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Si, viviendo en una patera y trabajando tu te crees que yo tengo muchas ganas de vivir? Aquí estoy sin pegar ojo, mañana verás que gracia


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo depresion y ansiedad, me aparece indigno que tenga que estar trabajando y no poder permitirme ni vivir sola, ya no prosperar, sino tener un puto techo de prestado, que ya no mio. Y la gente le parece estupendo vivir así


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Yo hablo con la gente mayor y, slavo los langostos boomers y demás calañaa que se beneficia de las desgracia, se llevan las manos a la cabeza de lo que se está cobrando por una habitación de mierda, ya no te digo por un piso Paco


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Es que yo no quiero todo eso , yo quiero tener una vida tranquila y cómoda, no me importa no estar en la calle todo el día pero vivir tranquila y cómoda. Comer bien,. Dormir bien, no pasar frío ni calor, no aguantar gentuza, básicamente y si tuviera quien le importase y me quisiera pues mejor, pero nada de eso lo voy a tener haga lo que haga porque mi destino ya está decidido que es aceptar miseria y degeneracion hasta pedir yo misma la eutanasia, cuya edad de petición y motivo se irá reduciendo más y más debido a unas condiciones q por más q nos digan son basura y poca gente aguanta, auqneu siempre habrá gente que aguante todo lo que le eches, claro, pero la juventud está echa mierda. Que hay detrás de esa ansia por no pararse, no pensar, colocarse,sexo compulsivo etc?


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Estaba decidida a pagar los 600 pavos más gastos pero luego me digo dónde vas tia con ese sueldo de mierda que no te puedes permitir eso, y veo que tengo que quedarme aquí y me da mucha importancia y rabia. Y eso que era un piso Paco sin aire acondicionado ni comodidades. No sé es que me viene muy largo esto, yo no quiero vivir en estas condiciones de mierda. Mi puerta no cierra, el aire acondicionado roto, cinco personas, lo que antes eran las condiciones de un inmigrante d ella fresa ya las tengo que vivir yo, y de auqi a dos días nos pelearemos por un plato de comida


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> osea que reconoces que el trabajo sucio es el trabajo de la calle, con lo que admites que antes las mujeres eran privilegiadas de no tener que hacerlo



¡Que dices! Precisamente en los tiempos de mi abuela el trabajo de casa sí era trabajo sucio. Ahora mismo hay lavadoras, secadoras, planchas eléctricas, robots de cocina... De todo.

Ahora mismo el trabajo doméstico íntegro es prácticamente una rascada de coño a dos manos, y es una injusticia para el marido que su mujer no aporte dinero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> osea que reconoces que el trabajo sucio es el trabajo de la calle, con lo que admites que antes las mujeres eran privilegiadas de no tener que hacerlo



Siempre ha sido así. Lo duro es levantarse temprano y pasarte todo el día luchando contra el mundo para volver a tu casa a las tantas.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Pero por qué no me pueden dar a mi la paguits del gobierno del alquiler y a cualquiera de fuera que se toque los huevos si? Por qué?


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Eso me creía yo, pero mi Pacosueldo no me llega para vivir dignamente que era lo que yo quería, poner mi musikote, andar en bolas en casa, que no me molesten, no compartir baño , tenerlo todo a mi gusto, etc. Es que yo antes aguantaba más pero ya a cierta edad cuesta mucho. Yo he llegado a. Pasar un año compartiendo litera en mis años mozos. Pero ya me cuesta mucho estoy mayor, y si es tan penoso como dices, Y todos me dicen que tengo suerte, y la gente mira mal cuando está en la cola y vas a tomarte tu merecido café. Ya veremos si no nos echan a todos y nos igualamos todos a la baja, el remero pedirá muerte a la placita


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, pues estás tú para dar lecciones...
> 
> Pero que más dará eso que expones, si lo mejor de trabajar son las cañas de después y tener dinero para tus aficiones y tus cosas. Gastar el dinero en lo que te salga de los cojones sin tener a nadie detrás que te diga que no hagas eso o no hagas lo otro.
> 
> ¿Tú ves a las personas casadas felices?



Ufff me parece lo más bajo a lo que puede aspirar un ser humano, trabajar y salir del trabajo y gastarselo todo en cerveza para volver borracho como una cuba a casa cada noche, eso es lo que hacían antes los alcohólicos, bueno en realidad estaban borrachos todo el día, empezaban el día con una copa de cazalla y un carajillo, los veías que entraban al bar que hasta que se metían la primera cazalla les temblaba el pulso (síndrome de abstinencia alcohólica), luego se apretaban algo cada x tiempo en el trabajo, en el almuerzo comida vino a cascoporro y ya al salir del trabajo con los amigos a beber cerveza, siempre los veía y me daban pena. Vi a mas de uno quitarse de en medio así, si te pasas no duras mucho más de un año o dos antes de morir de cirrosis.

Pero bueno estoy tan jodido de la cabeza que me ha parecido hasta buena idea, me he metido un copazo de vino, soy ascemio, debe hacer más de tres años que no bebo lo mismo ese es el problema. Seguro que entre el alcohol, el escitalopram y el orfidal al menos duremo bien esta noche que son las tantas y no puedo pegar ojo ...


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Ufff me parece lo más bajo a lo que puede aspirar un ser humano, trabajar y salir del trabajo y gastarselo todo en cerveza para volver borracho como una cuba a casa cada noche, eso es lo que hacían antes los alcohólicos, bueno en realidad estaban borrachos todo el día, empezaban el día con una copa de cazalla y un carajillo, los veías que entraban al bar que hasta que se metían la primera cazalla les temblaba el pulso (síndrome de abstinencia alcohólica), luego se apretaban algo cada x tiempo en el trabajo, en el almuerzo comida vino a cascoporro y ya al salir del trabajo con los amigos a beber cerveza, siempre los veía y me daban pena. Vi a mas de uno quitarse de en medio así, si te pasas no duras mucho más de un año o dos antes de morir de cirrosis.
> 
> Pero bueno estoy tan jodido de la cabeza que me ha parecido hasta buena idea, me he metido un copazo de vino, soy ascemio (del que me suelen regalar en navidad). Seguro que entre el alcohol, el escitalopram y el orfidal al menos duremo bien esta noche que son las tantas y no puedo pegar ojo ...



Que coño, como te lo vas a gastar todo en cerveza ¿De que vives entonces?

Ahora que hace calor el tiempo invita a ello, y aquí hay tres meses de verano. Luego ya el invierno pone cada cosa en su lugar y te dedicas a invernar con una buena manta de Palencia.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Me cuesta mucho conocer gente ya no tengo edad. Bueno mi paterita cuando llegué limpie bien la basura de mi cuarto y la roña de meses. Yo venía reventadisima de Madrid y me encontre que era insalubre dormir ahí. lave la silla con lejia que estaba llena de manchas, el cuadro, puse un espejito del chino para poder verme y bueno compré unas Paco sábanas del chino, quería las del corte inglés pero valían 100 pavos así que tuve que ir a por la del chino. Las del corte inglés eran las de mi infancia, la marca que compraban mis padres. En cambio yo no tengo acceso a ello . Pues eso, y hasta la lámpara la tuve que limpiar porque también tenia roña. Luego se rompió la puerta y mis objetos personales están a Merced del robo, y el aire también se rompió. Que alguien me saque de aquí, podría pedirle el favor a. Mi compañero, pero querría que se la chupase a cambio, no pide el fargo mamada x cambio de turno, pues imagínate por habitación, no puedo pedirle eso ni esta bien vivir con un tío  la verdad me pasó algo extraño, me gustaba todo, quería comprarme esas sábanas tan suaves y cómodas y un peluchito de un osito, y una tacita, pero la depresion me lo impidió. Dónde vas con tu Pacosueldo, pensé, y me fui al chino.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que coño, como te lo vas a gastar todo en cerveza ¿De que vives entonces?
> 
> Ahora que hace calor el tiempo invita a ello, y aquí hay tres meses de verano. Luego ya el invierno pone cada cosa en su lugar y te dedicas a invernar con una buena manta de Palencia.



Es una forma de hablar, esta claro que no te lo puedes gastar todo en cerveza, morirías de coma etílico, me voy a tomar otro copazo de vino ...

¿Lo terapéutico de esto es la borrachera?¿O es el emborracharte con otros en el bar?, es que a mi me aburren sus conversaciones repetitivas y estúpidas, si socializar no aporta nada prefiero emborracharme en casa que en el bar la verdad.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Es una forma de hablar, esta claro que no te lo puedes gastar todo en cerveza, morirías de coma etílico, me voy a tomar otro copazo de vino ...
> 
> ¿Lo terapéutico de esto es la borrachera?¿O es el emborracharte con otros en el bar?, es que a mi me aburren sus conversaciones repetitivas y estúpidas, si socializar no aporta nada prefiero emborracharme en casa que en el bar la verdad.



El emborracharte no es el objetivo, el objetivo es estar con los amigos, reírte y despejar de las preocupaciones. Yo muy rara vez bebo alcohol en casa, me parece absurdo beber sola.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me cuesta mucho conocer gente ya no tengo edad. Bueno mi paterita cuando llegué limpie bien la basura de mi cuarto y la roña de meses. Yo venía reventadisima de Madrid y me encontre que era insalubre dormir ahí. lave la silla con lejia que estaba llena de manchas, el cuadro, puse un espejito del chino para poder verme y bueno compré unas Paco sábanas del chino, quería las del corte inglés pero valían 100 pavos así que tuve que ir a por la del chino. Las del corte inglés eran las de mi infancia, la marca que compraban mis padres. En cambio yo no tengo acceso a ello . Pues eso, y hasta la lámpara la tuve que limpiar porque también tenia roña. Luego se rompió la puerta y mis objetos personales están a Merced del robo, y el aire también se rompió. Que alguien me saque de aquí, podría pedirle el favor a. Mi compañero, pero querría que se la chupase a cambio, no pide el fargo mamada x cambio de turno, pues imagínate por habitación, no puedo pedirle eso ni esta bien vivir con un tío  la verdad me pasó algo extraño, me gustaba todo, quería comprarme esas sábanas tan suaves y cómodas y un peluchito de un osito, y una tacita, pero la depresion me lo impidió. Dónde vas con tu Pacosueldo, pensé, y me fui al chino.



Pues mal hecho porque te vas a estar arrepintiendo constantemente. El dinero está para gastarlo. Si querías las sábanas del corte inglés pues haberlas comprado, que solo es 1 vez. Yo me he arrepentido muchas veces en mi vida de no haber comprado cosas mejores mirando el dinero cuando la realidad es que tienes el trabajo fijo. Otro mes ya gastarás menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Es una forma de hablar, esta claro que no te lo puedes gastar todo en cerveza, morirías de coma etílico, me voy a tomar otro copazo de vino ...
> 
> ¿Lo terapéutico de esto es la borrachera?¿O es el emborracharte con otros en el bar?, es que a mi me aburren sus conversaciones repetitivas y estúpidas, si socializar no aporta nada prefiero emborracharme en casa que en el bar la verdad.



Jevi ya ha dicho muchas veces que disfruta de sus amigos. Tú y yo no lo vamos a entender porque no hemos encontrado a ese tipo de gente o no tenemos ese aguante. Yo en casa no tengo nada de alcohol.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El emborracharte no es el objetivo, el objetivo es estar con los amigos, reírte y despejar de las preocupaciones. Yo muy rara vez bebo alcohol en casa, me parece absurdo beber sola.



Ufff tengo un bar de chinos justo enfrente de mi casa, en verano dejo balcón abierto por la noche, por la mañana se oye todo como si los tuviesen en el comedor, no veas como gritan que yo vivo en un tercero, ufff no se, no me veo con esa gente, y las veces que bajo a la calle y los veo es que no siento la mínima afinidad/empatía ... ya me pasaba con mis amigos que a veces estaban hablando y yo estaba pensando todo el rato, ufff menudo coñazo, siempre las mismas tonterias ... a ver al final los que tenemos pocos amigos no es por casualidad, es porque somos raros. Preo bueno si que recuerdo que cuando erá más joven el ir medio borracho (botellon) hacia la cosa llevadera y hasta entretenida ...


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues mal hecho porque te vas a estar arrepintiendo constantemente. El dinero está para gastarlo. Si querías las sábanas del corte inglés pues haberlas comprado, que solo es 1 vez. Yo me he arrepentido muchas veces en mi vida de no haber comprado cosas mejores mirando el dinero cuando la realidad es que tienes el trabajo fijo. Otro mes ya gastarás menos.



Pues si, esa sábanas duran muchos años. Tengo sábanas de esas que tendrán 15 años o a saber, y están igual de suaves y buenas. En cambio las del chino un papel de fumar que le salen pelotitas y pican. Pero eran 100 euros, y me queda el dinero justo para tomar la decisión de meterme en el piso sola o no, yo diría que puede que ya ni me llegue aunque quiera fíjate. Es que antes se compraban las cosas para que durasen. Par aque comprar unas sábanas de 100 euros si no tienes casa? De que tamaño será la cama de la siguiente pstera? Es un sinsentido, igual solo te sirven este año


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Pero si tiene pueblos al lado de Alicante a menos de 20 minutos en tram o bus y no ha querido ir. O a Elche.

Yo a ostias no acabé con ninguno porque entonces yo era un chaval tranquilo. Hoy sí me habría enganchado con más de uno. 30 personas en 10 años dan para escribir un libro.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jevi ya ha dicho muchas veces que disfruta de sus amigos. Tú y yo no lo vamos a entender porque no hemos encontrado a ese tipo de gente o no tenemos ese aguante. Yo en casa no tengo nada de alcohol.



Yo alguna benzo de emergencia me he traído pero vamos que me quedan pocas y muchos meses sin poder conseguir


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si, esa sábanas duran muchos años. Tengo sábanas de esas que tendrán 15 años o a saber, y están igual de suaves y buenas. En cambio las del chino un papel de fumar que le salen pelotitas y pican. Pero eran 100 euros, y me queda el dinero justo para tomar la decisión de meterme en el piso sola o no, yo diría que puede que ya ni me llegue aunque quiera fíjate. Es que antes se compraban las cosas para que durasen. Par aque comprar unas sábanas de 100 euros si no tienes casa? De que tamaño será la cama de la siguiente pstera? Es un sinsentido, igual solo te sirven este año



Yo me metería, ya luego con el dinero que te sobre del mes pues vas controlando lo que puedes gastar y lo que no. Vas a estar mucho más tranquila y sin aguantar imbéciles. Piensa que yo empecé a vivir solo cobrando el paro porque ya estaba hasta los huevos de la gente.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Ufff tengo un bar de chinos justo enfrente de mi casa, en verano dejo balcón abierto por la noche, por la mañana se oye todo como si los tuviesen en el comedor, no veas como gritan que yo vivo en un tercero, ufff no se, no me veo con esa gente, y las veces que bajo a la calle y los veo es que no siento la mínima afinidad/empatía ... ya me pasaba con mis amigos que a veces estaban hablando y yo estaba pensando todo el rato, ufff menudo coñazo, siempre las mismas tonterias ... a ver al final los que tenemos pocos amigos no es por casualidad, es porque somos raros. Preo bueno si que recuerdo que cuando erá más joven el ir medio borracho (botellon) hacia la cosa llevadera y hasta entretenida ...



A mí tampoco me apetece estar todo el día de cháchara, normalmente salgo a las 10 de la noche de trabajar y no salgo de casa, o tomo una cerveza rápida y a casa. Pero es verano, y ya te digo que el sol y el calor invitan a salir un poco más y a hacer el cabrón.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

No tengo coche , entro muy temprano, máximo un km. No quiero ser la próxima manada


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

He encontrado un piso Paco de tres habitaciones que me sobran y que cambiaría porque tuviese aire acondicionado, por 520, me han dado el ok a la paga funcy, me meto? Tengamos en cuenta que los facturones se elevan ya. 100 euros, no tendria internet y la luz tb y la comida. Lo único que me echa para atrás es estar expuesta a los elementos, el aire acondicionado es salud , es vida, es un invento maravilloso , me cuesta mucho vivir sin él, sufro cuando no está. Ahora mismo dios ha puesto la mano y tras bajar tres veces los plomos ha empezado a rular, nunca se sabe hasta cuando, pues es una mierda de aire acondicionado, pero en estos momentos me protege del infierno exterior y contribuye a contener mi crisis nerviosa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Alicante es bastante grande y junto con elche que está al lado son 600.000 habitantes oficiales. En la provincia son 2 millones de personas. En verano mucho más claro. Y la zona entre Alicante y Murcia es la tercera con más movimiento de España. Cerca de Alicante ya le dijimos que hay pueblos como San vicente (estudiantes) o campello que tienen buena comunicación y estás en menos de 15 minutos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No tengo coche , entro muy temprano, máximo un km. No quiero ser la próxima manada



Alicante no es un sitio conflictivo. Los estudiantes van del puerto a san vicente andando todo el año y nunca pasa nada.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

O quizás pillar el Paco de 520, un aire portátil bananero y una estufa para el invierno. Cómo lo veis? Que duda cabe que todo son gastos. Tampoco tiene sofá. Pero por lo demás bien


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alicante es bastante grande y junto con elche que está al lado son 600.000 habitantes oficiales. En la provincia son 2 millones de personas. En verano mucho más claro. Y la zona entre Alicante y Murcia es la tercera con más movimiento de España. Cerca de Alicante ya le dijimos que hay pueblos como San vicente (estudiantes) o campello que tienen buena comunicación y estás en menos de 15 minutos.



Mi compañero se lo ha cogido en la playa pero tiene coche y ahorros. Aunque bajo mi punto de vista es una estafa pues tampoco tiene aire


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

Voy ya medio borracho así que me meto en el tema, de todo lo que he leído:

a) Alquilarse casa en pueblo al lado de alicante, los hay preciosos y supertranquilos, una gozada, e ir al curro en transporte publico, bici eléctrica, moto, comprarse un paco-coche diesel viejuno de 2000€.

b) Ser ella la que alquila un piso entero, cobrar la ayuda y alquilar una o dos habitacioens en negro (ella elige y ella la ama), le puede salir el piso gratis.

c) Hablar con compis de curro (lo mismo hay más en la misma situación), recuerdo cuando era más joven que alguna vez la empresa nos envió a sitios así, entre tres o cuatro alquilábamos un piso rollo camas calientes, el finde nos íbamos todos para la capital compartiendo coche para ahorrar gasolina, cada finde con el coche de uno. Eran tiempos felices, yo era más joven y hasta nos lo pasábamos bien en esa situación.

e) Aguantar, menudos sitios de mierda he dormido yo cuando era joven y hacia turismo mochilero, no querían dormir allí ni las cucarachas ...


En fin aquí cada uno tiene su pedrá y ve clarisimo como solucionar la del otro, pero ni puta idea de como solucionar la propia.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Voy ya medio borracho así que me meto en el tema, de todo lo que he leído:
> 
> a) Alquilarse casa en pueblo al lado de alicante, los hay preciosos y supertranquilos, una gozada, e ir al curro en transporte publico, bici eléctrica, moto, comprarse un paco-coche diesel viejuno de 2000€.
> 
> ...



Las únicas opciones son la B y la E. B) yo sola y paguita o E) aguantar en la pocilga y tener para otros caprichos como la juventud de hoy. Ositos del corte inglés, ropita del Zara y braguitas del Intimissimi, sábanas polludas de 100 euros.

Pero eso afectaría mi nivel emocional, apenas llevo una semana y ya estoy mal, me siento en la cárcel, adaptándome a los demás sin poder estar a gusto en casa, que es mi templo


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

@pacopalotes ¿Has pensado concretar un hospedaje cerrado en una pensión u hotel de la zona? Igual te renta más que un piso


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mi compañero se lo ha cogido en la playa pero tiene coche y ahorros. Aunque bajo mi punto de vista es una estafa pues tampoco tiene aire



Aire portátil lo compras en bricomart nuevo por 150:





Cuando te vayas del piso te lo llevas o lo vendes en wallapop por 75-100


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Aire portátil lo compras en bricomart nuevo por 150:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo 150? No jodas pensé que rondaban los 300, pues al Paco, al Paco. Esos cacharros funcionan, a mí me tenían puesto uno en un piso Paco calamitoso que estuve, me iba a dar un golpe de calor y se me estaba yendo la pelota hasta que descubrí su razón de ser en ese piso y su funcionamiento


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> @pacopalotes ¿Has pensado concretar un hospedaje cerrado en una pensión u hotel de la zona? Igual te renta más que un piso



Si, antes de pagar el mes de agosto de la pocilga (solo había pagado la fianza) lo mire para irme nada más llegué pero me costaba 2000 pavos. . sitio de costa, agosto...


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Pues yo lo veo de comprar butaca en el Wallapop. Cuánto vale un sofá en el Wallapop? Los habrá cuéntame de esos baratillos no? Pero vamos que yo con una butaca y una silla para poner los pies me apaño


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Le van a cobrar por habitaciones de más sin utilizarlas, y además pagar facturas a parte. Igual en un hostal paco, sin grandes lujos, pero decente, puede concretar una media pensión que incluya la comida. Porque para cenar con un sándwich va que chuta. O puede cocinarse algo con un hornillo de butano si la habitación tiene balcón.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Lo dices pq no lo has probado, protegerse de los elementos es el sueño de todo organismo que de precie


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Le van a cobrar por habitaciones de más sin utilizarlas, y además pagar facturas a parte. Igual en un hostal paco, sin grandes lujos, pero decente, puede concretar una media pensión que incluya la comida. Porque para cenar con un sándwich va que chuta. O puede cocinarse algo con un hornillo de butano si la habitación tiene balcón.



Eso se puede encontrar en Toledo, pero en un sitio de tangar al turista no


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Solo 150? No jodas pensé que rondaban los 300, pues al Paco, al Paco. Esos cacharros funcionan, a mí me tenían puesto uno en un piso Paco calamitoso que estuve, me iba a dar un golpe de calor y se me estaba yendo la pelota hasta que descubrí su razón de ser en ese piso y su funcionamiento



No sabéis comprar, vais al corte ingles, en bricomart que compran bastantes profesionales de la construcción son 150, dos años de garantía asi que para lo que lo quieres te da igual que sea la ultima mierda china, si en menos de dos años se te rompe vas y lo cambias. Que lo quieres más pijo, pues paga más ...


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> @pacopalotes ¿Has pensado concretar un hospedaje cerrado en una pensión u hotel de la zona? Igual te renta más que un piso



Hombre una pensión es mucho mejor que esto, que duda cabe, y con baño propio. Pero Paco el de la pensión quiere sacarle rendimiento al turista


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Pues si quizás deba aceptar ese Paco antes de que venga otro a quitarmelo, las habitaciones son polludas, solo le hace falta una butaca y el aire portátil, a 250m del trabajo


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Aquí veo pisos por 400 euros al mes




__





Piso en Alicante por 400 €


Piso en Alquiler en Los Ángeles junto Avenida Novelda compuesto de 3 dormitorios amplios con armarios empotrados forrados y vestidos, salón comedor de 30...




www.todopisos.es








__





Ofertas de vivienda en alquiler en Alicante


Alquilar en Alicante tu vivienda en Todopisos. Más de 77 resultados de vivienda al mejor precio y con fotos.




www.todopisos.es








__





Piso en Alicante por 400 €


No dejes de ver este fantástico Piso en Alicante




www.todopisos.es


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí veo pisos por 400 euros al mes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero están a tomar por culo de mi galera eso, pero oye en todopisono he Mirado btoy a ver


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero están a tomar por culo de mi galera eso



Cuanto es a tomar por culo?


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

No me deja poner filtro de 600, que en realidad el presupuesto límite es 500.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuanto es a tomar por culo?



Mas De un kilómetro


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mas De un kilómetro



Yo me he llegado a hacer 160km al día para ir a trabajar. Dime cuánto es lejos para ti


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo me he llegado a hacer 160km al día para ir a trabajar. Dime cuánto es lejos para ti



Sin coche? Más de 1km pero tb es pq tengo horarios raros que a veces entro antes del bus


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Sin coche? Más de 1km pero tb es pq tengo horarios raros que a veces entro antes del bus



Evidentemente, con coche. 

Por eso te pregunto a cuánta distancia. Podrías comprar un patinete eléctrico o una bicicleta si es un kilómetro o dos lo que te separa del trabajo. 400 euros en una ciudad no veo que sea un mal precio


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Sin coche? Más de 1km pero tb es pq tengo horarios raros que a veces entro antes del bus



Madre del amor hermoso, 3 km andaba yo par ir al instituto todos los días siendo un adolescente, a 3 km de mi casa estaba y ni nos quejábamos, era lo normal, un paseo. En fin historias del abuelo cebolleta.

Yo estoy a menos 30 min. del curro andando y prefiero andar, eso que te ahorras luego de cardio en el gym.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Lo dice alto y claro.
Aquí viven bien okupas paguitetos funcionarios y el que tiene dinero.
Pero lo de usa sinceramente lo dudo .
Ya no se vive tan bien


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero en esos países empiezas desde abajo y aspiras a cobrar lo mismo que un autóctono. Estos llegan a Espana y ya cobran lo mismo que uno de aquí y con ayudas incluso más, por lo que ya no pueden aspirar a más.



Y muchos como digo trabajan en b o a tiempo parcial y luego cobran ayudas.
Están por encima de un autóctono si ellos lo pasan mal imaginaros un español lo q ocurre es que un español tiene familia y le pueden ayudar.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Sin coche? Más de 1km pero tb es pq tengo horarios raros que a veces entro antes del bus



Que eres una puta gorda que no anda, 1km son 10 minutos subnormal.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Evidentemente, con coche.
> 
> Por eso te pregunto a cuánta distancia. Podrías comprar un patinete eléctrico o una bicicleta si es un kilómetro o dos lo que te separa del trabajo. 400 euros en una ciudad no veo que sea un mal precio



2 km un patinete dice la otra fanegas


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues es
> 
> pues esta no es la vida que yo habia imaginado, la vida que yo habia visto y esperaba tener. Me veo obligada, sin mas. El cuento que os habeis tragado nos ha condenado a todos, a no tener estabilidad, ni parejas, ni familias, ni una vida significativa. Tio que le digo que quiero un novio, medio en broma medio en serio, me deja de hablar, porque piensa que estoy loca. ¿Quien va diciendo que quiere un novio? Echar el rato primero y luego ya se vera. Es que es patetico, bochornoso.... ves a las tias con treinta y largos comportandose como quinceañeras o putones, directamente, pq en otro tiempo eso seria un puton, como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo tirandose cada dia en tio en su chamizo cochambroso. Y lo llamais disfrutar, es simplemente indigno, que una mujer ya no disfrute de ser valorada sino de ser USADA



Me pregunto cuantos mañaquitos te habrán usado a ti, mientras rechazabas a los que buscan precisamente eso que dices querer, haciendo scroll cobardemente en una app e ignorando mensajes de todos los que no "dan la talla" para tus estándares inflados. Sois unas embusteras, unas falsas, y podríais tener lo que quisierais de los hombres si no fuerais unas guarras estúpidas


----------



## luxor_7 (4 Ago 2022)

Encuentra un trabajo que te guste.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Casi 4 km tengo yo al trabajo y voy andando por puro gusto, unos 30 minutos me cuesta ir y otros tantos volver más o menos, pudiendo ir en transporte público perfectamente. Lo curioso es que debo ser de los que más cerca vivo del centro de trabajo, que hay gente que se hace 60 o 70 kilómetros para venir e incluso más, comiéndose atascos y puliendose litros de gasolina.
> 
> Me da a mí que eres un poquito vaga.



Menos mal que hay gente que lo ve igual, todo lo que sea andar menos de media hora para ir al trabajo es un paseo, vives al lado mismo, te viene bien para estirar las piernas.

Pero como estas cosas hoy en dia se las dices a la gente y se te quedan mirando como si fueses un puto marciano o algo al final uno ya no sabe que pensar.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo dice alto y claro.
> Aquí viven bien okupas paguitetos funcionarios y el que tiene dinero.
> Pero lo de usa sinceramente lo dudo .
> Ya no se vive tan bien



El Venezolano en mi opinión no se ha enterado que vivir en Madrid es un lujo, debe ser de las ciudades más caras de España, vivir en Madrid solo compensa si tienes un trabajo muy especifico y bien pagado (por encima de 3000 limpios al mes) que solo se puede hacer allí, trabajas en la central de alguna multinacional de algo similar.

Si eres un mileurista lo que tienes que hacer es salir cagando leches a una capital de provincia del sur que todo es más barato, Andalucia, Murcia, Extremadura ... que con 1000 euros vas a vivir bastate mejor que en Madrid (el problema en estos sitios es que hay menos trabajo), o si quieres vivir mucho más económico algún pueblecillo que con 1000 euros ahorraras (sobretodo porque no vas a tener ni en que gastartelos por falta de ocio).

En un viaje a me decía una chica que se quería venir a trabajar a España, a Mallorca a trabajar de camarera y yo flipando, le dije trabajo vas a encontrar rápido, eso si, prepárate para dormir en un colchón inflable dentro de una furgoneta o algo así. En fin, entiendo que si acabas de llegar a España Madrid puede ser buen sitio para empezar porque debe ser de los sitios que más trabajo hay en blanco y en negro y necesitas un trabajo rápido para tener pasta e ir haciéndote al país, pero en cuanto puedas hay que salir por partas, sobretodo si eres un trabajador poco cualificado y no tienes ningún lazo que te ate a esa ciudad.


----------



## el tio orquestas (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Menos mal que hay gente que lo ve igual, todo lo que sea andar menos de media hora para ir al trabajo es un paseo, vives al lado mismo, te viene bien para estirar las piernas.
> 
> Pero como estas cosas hoy en dia se las dices a la gente y se te quedan mirando como si fueses un puto marciano o algo al final uno ya no sabe que pensar.



A mi me encanta ir andando a los sitios.
Como has dicho, cualquier cosa que esté a menos de media hora es un paseo.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> A mi me encanta ir andando a los sitios.
> Como has dicho, cualquier cosa que esté a menos de media hora es un paseo.



Pero cuando tienes que ir andando a TODAS partes porque no tienes coche, lo ves diferente


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Una oposición es una carrera de fondo que hay que tomarse con tranquilidad a pico y pala. Pocos lo sacan a la primera. En lo mío por ejemplo, va a entrar muchísima gente temporal ahora, lo que significa que en la siguiente tanda, el que venga de nuevo lo tiene JODIDO hasta sacando nota. Por eso hay que estar ahí pico y pala hasta que llega la oportunidad


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que eres una puta gorda que no anda, 1km son 10 minutos subnormal.



Tengo que ir andando a todas partes


----------



## Murray's (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo que ir andando a todas partes




Tu eres la de las tetas grandes y colgando? O esa era otra?


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 2 km un patinete dice la otra fanegas



Tu que repartes pizzas, dinos un método de transporte eficiente para ciudad


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tu que repartes pizzas, dinos un método de transporte eficiente para ciudad



A pata puta gorda de mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tu eres la de las tetas grandes y colgando? O esa era otra?



Me pesan


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Pues rechace un zulito pinturero con aire porque estaba a un km, de eso me arrepiento, pero ese día hacía muchísimo calor y ya llevaba andando todo el día, y venía super agobiada y lo ví diferente


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145535



Pues si yo guardo mucho rencor , me he esforzado mucho y no consigo salir de la miseria haga lo que haga


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> A pata puta gorda de mierda



Joder, si que está haciendo recortes tus empresa, ni una mala Bultaco que os dan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me pesan



¡Coño! ¿Qué talla usas?
Creo que se refería a Ibis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Es un tema muy personal, depende de lo que tenga cada uno y de las aspiraciones que tenga. Aparte de los problemas de salud de cada uno. Lo que está claro es que tienes que decidir ya. Lo de Suiza tiene pinta que te arreglaría varios problemas a corto plazo, y, viendo que España no va a cambiar nunca, quizás es la mejor opción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Casi 4 km tengo yo al trabajo y voy andando por puro gusto, unos 30 minutos me cuesta ir y otros tantos volver más o menos, pudiendo ir en transporte público perfectamente. Lo curioso es que debo ser de los que más cerca vivo del centro de trabajo, que hay gente que se hace 60 o 70 kilómetros para venir e incluso más, comiéndose atascos y puliendose litros de gasolina.
> 
> Me da a mí que eres un poquito vaga.



Y al final si vives cerca puedes acabar comprando una bici. Será por carriles bici hoy en día.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo dice alto y claro.
> Aquí viven bien okupas paguitetos funcionarios y el que tiene dinero.
> Pero lo de usa sinceramente lo dudo .
> Ya no se vive tan bien



Lo hemos dicho muchas veces: si tienes pasta España es un país maravilloso para vivir. Si tienes que hacer pasta aquí sin ser hijo de o tener enchufes, lo llevas claro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Menos mal que hay gente que lo ve igual, todo lo que sea andar menos de media hora para ir al trabajo es un paseo, vives al lado mismo, te viene bien para estirar las piernas.
> 
> Pero como estas cosas hoy en dia se las dices a la gente y se te quedan mirando como si fueses un puto marciano o algo al final uno ya no sabe que pensar.



Pues tendrán que aprender. Si vives en la misma ciudad que trabajas y estás a menos de media hora, andando o bicicleta. Lo mismo para los padres que van a buscar a sus hijos a la puerta del colegio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero cuando tienes que ir andando a TODAS partes porque no tienes coche, lo ves diferente



Si es dentro de la misma ciudad no veo problema. Y si tienes que ir a otros sitios la mayoría de ciudades tienen buen transporte público.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una oposición es una carrera de fondo que hay que tomarse con tranquilidad a pico y pala. Pocos lo sacan a la primera. En lo mío por ejemplo, va a entrar muchísima gente temporal ahora, lo que significa que en la siguiente tanda, el que venga de nuevo lo tiene JODIDO hasta sacando nota. Por eso hay que estar ahí pico y pala hasta que llega la oportunidad



sasto. Excepto las burradas que ha hecho la izmierda últimamente de sacar cientos de plazas, lo normal es que saquen pocas y que te cueste años sacártela. Lo que la izmierda ha hecho en muchas comunidades va a cortar el paso a muchos durante muchos años. Pan para hoy, hambre para mañana. Solo buscan el voto fácil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145535



España en estado puro. Esto hay que cortarlo ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

En el Mediterráneo y en el sur el calor es sofocante y no puedes ni dormir por la noche. O tienes aire o tienes un ventilador pegado a ti todo el día.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, 3 km andaba yo par ir al instituto todos los días siendo un adolescente, a 3 km de mi casa estaba y ni nos quejábamos, era lo normal, un paseo. En fin historias del abuelo cebolleta.
> 
> Yo estoy a menos 30 min. del curro andando y prefiero andar, eso que te ahorras luego de cardio en el gym.



Yo tenía 1,6 kms, 4 veces al día. 6,4 kms de lunes a viernes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Evidentemente, con coche.
> 
> Por eso te pregunto a cuánta distancia. Podrías comprar un patinete eléctrico o una bicicleta si es un kilómetro o dos lo que te separa del trabajo. 400 euros en una ciudad no veo que sea un mal precio



No lo es, pero pretende vivir en el centro y cerquita de la playa, que es lo que busca todo cristo.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No lo es, pero pretende vivir en el centro y cerquita de la playa, que es lo que busca todo cristo.



Pero es que todo no puede ser. Un kilómetro se anda, y si le parece mucho, que vaya en bici. Yo he añadido en este hilo tres pisos que se adaptan a su sueldo y en la misma localidad, además imagino que teniendo combinaciones de autobús urbano para más veces que le cuadre.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En el Mediterráneo y en el sur el calor es sofocante y no puedes ni dormir por la noche. O tienes aire o tienes un ventilador pegado a ti todo el día.



Este no tiene ni puta idea vamos


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero es que todo no puede ser. Un kilómetro se anda, y si le parece mucho, que vaya en bici. Yo he añadido en este hilo tres pisos que se adaptan a su sueldo y en la misma localidad, además imagino que teniendo combinaciones de autobús urbano para más veces que le cuadre.



Si joder si es que me tenía que haber quedado con el de 1 km... Se me fue la olla con el calor . Ahora el que tengo visto no tiene aire ni sofá, aunque está más cerca, pero bueno ya se ha hablado se pueden buscar soluciones, ninguna tan buena como tener aire


----------



## Smoker (4 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141387



Correcto

Ayer por suerte del destino vi las nóminas de todos mis compañeros de mi sección. 

Se divide en Jefe, amigos del jefe/familiares, resto.

El trabajo lo saca adelante el Jefe y el resto. Quitando a los amigos y familiares del jefe y contratando a más gente con el sueldo de resto, iría mejor el departamento y tendría más calidad. 

Optan por despedir de vez en cuando a alguien del resto y traer un becario por 600€.... En fin


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si joder si es que me tenía que haber quedado con el de 1 km... Se me fue la olla con el calor . Ahora el que tengo visto no tiene aire ni sofá, aunque está más cerca, pero bueno ya se ha hablado se pueden buscar soluciones, ninguna tan buena como tener aire



Estás obsesionada con el aire. Mira antes otras cosas, como el consumo eléctrico, o el aislamiento, o el ascensor, o si incluye comunidad...


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estás obsesionada con el aire. Mira antes otras cosas, como el consumo eléctrico, o el aislamiento, o el ascensor, o si incluye comunidad...



Hazme caso aquí el calor es asfixiante, te pones malo. Mira yo te digo que mañana nos quitan los aires por el tema de la contaminación o que no haya electricidad y la gente en muchas zonas de España empezaría a caer como moscas, te lo garantizo 100%. El COVID una broma, hay zonas de España que en algunas épocas del año son incompatibles con la vida humana. Yo si me creo que este calor no es normal. Y ya no te cuento África, ya se sabe que muchas zonas van a quedar inhabitables y esa gente se tendrá que mover....España va por el mismo camino, pero tenemos los aires. No es ninguna broma esto. Ves es España desde arriba y se ve claramente que es un secarral en comparación a Europa. Un grado o dos de más es una diferencia brutal en el organismo humano. De 36 a 38 ya es fiebre. Aunque parezcan "solo dos grados". Por otra parte, yo de niña no tenía aire y sin problema, pero llegó el momento en que era imposible descansar y lo tuve que poner, y mi organismo ya no resiste. Muchas personas creo que estamos vivas por los avances tecnológicos, y no soy una persona enferma los hay mucho peores, pero ya te digo el calor extremo que está haciendo.... Tela. En fin que si empiezan a cortar el gas y la luz vas a flipar de ver a la gente cayendo como moscas. Con este calor no puedes pensar bien, te deshidratado, es muy dañino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero es que todo no puede ser. Un kilómetro se anda, y si le parece mucho, que vaya en bici. Yo he añadido en este hilo tres pisos que se adaptan a su sueldo y en la misma localidad, además imagino que teniendo combinaciones de autobús urbano para más veces que le cuadre.



Y yo le puse varios tanto en Alicante como cerca. San Vicente es un barrio prácticamente. Se puede ir andando. Y en bici, autobús o tram se llega rápido.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Ago 2022)

Remeros mandrileños, cuando salgáis de trabajar en una ciudad oscura y fría, juro que oiréis mis risas cuando una banda latina/moruna os apuñale los riñones y el pulmón mientras sueltan palabras ininteligibles.

Lo merecéis, escoria.


----------



## Murray's (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me pesan




Me haces los dientes largos


----------



## Murray's (4 Ago 2022)

Noticia: - ¿Cómo tienen la poca verguenza de ofrecer sueldos de 500/600/700€ que no da ni para pagar un recibo de luz?


En la España actual aún se ofrecen estos contratos precarios, que además suele ser para un par de meses, fines de semana.. Es decir, además de que son precarios , además que te pagan poco dinero, se desarrolla durante el fin de semana, verano, festivos.. Si paseais por cualquier centro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Me cago en mi puta vida, tu si que eres un pedazo de subnormal siempre con la puta frase de mierda esta
> 
> Dime que eres Madrid para quedar conmigo cuando quieras y de gratis te arranco de una hostia la cabeza
> 
> ...



Qué gustazo cuando dentro de unos pocos meses salgas de remar y te encuentres una ciudad oscura, fría y peligrosa. Qué gustazo cuando una banda de palabras ininteligibles te saque las tripas y se ría en tu cara. Qué gustazo joder.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Noticia: - ¿Cómo tienen la poca verguenza de ofrecer sueldos de 500/600/700€ que no da ni para pagar un recibo de luz?
> 
> 
> En la España actual aún se ofrecen estos contratos precarios, que además suele ser para un par de meses, fines de semana.. Es decir, además de que son precarios , además que te pagan poco dinero, se desarrolla durante el fin de semana, verano, festivos.. Si paseais por cualquier centro...
> ...



A mí hoy me han dicho que soy una pesimista y una tóxica en la patera por decir que no podemos permitirnos una vivienda, que vaya trabajos, que ya tenemos 30 y somos viejas. Les digo perdona NO , yo soy realista, si no defendemos nosotros lo nuestro quien lo va a hacer ? Que quieres que me meten en la boca y sonría? Yo no sé que tienen en la cabeza estás señoritas


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Vivo en una patera pero me voy de viaje a Tailandia. Lo nunca visto. Yo no sé que nos pasa en la cabeza


----------



## Gothaus (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues es
> 
> pues esta no es la vida que yo habia imaginado, la vida que yo habia visto y esperaba tener. Me veo obligada, sin mas. El cuento que os habeis tragado nos ha condenado a todos, a no tener estabilidad, ni parejas, ni familias, ni una vida significativa. Tio que le digo que quiero un novio, medio en broma medio en serio, me deja de hablar, porque piensa que estoy loca. ¿Quien va diciendo que quiere un novio? Echar el rato primero y luego ya se vera. Es que es patetico, bochornoso.... ves a las tias con treinta y largos comportandose como quinceañeras o putones, directamente, pq en otro tiempo eso seria un puton, como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo tirandose cada dia en tio en su chamizo cochambroso. Y lo llamais disfrutar, es simplemente indigno, que una mujer ya no disfrute de ser valorada sino de ser USADA



Estas son las consecuencias de lo que las mujeres han exigido dando golpes en el suelo con sus piececitos. Han exigido feminismo, libertad sexual, igualdad y privilegios. Y lo han obtenido. Ahora no les gusta lo que han conseguido.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Estas son las consecuencias de lo que las mujeres han exigido dando golpes en el suelo con sus piececitos. Han exigido feminismo, libertad sexual, igualdad y privilegios. Y lo han obtenido. Ahora no les gusta lo que han conseguido.



Si les gusta si, porque viven en la inconsciencia total. Creen que son chortinas eternas. No piensan en el futuro. Les digo que yo quiero algo más si me gusta un chico y me dicen "claro fxllar jajaja"


----------



## f700b (4 Ago 2022)

Y luego se gastan la pasta en unas mierda vacaciones.
Me comenta un amigo que su hermano se ha ido una semana a Gandia 2 havitaciones a media pensión 4000€ y solo fueron un día a la playa del calor que hacía.
Osea que como poco 5000€ le ha costado una mierda semana 5 personas Ir a la piscina


----------



## Gothaus (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si les gusta si, porque viven en la inconsciencia total. Creen que son chortinas eternas. No piensan en el futuro. Les digo que yo quiero algo más si me gusta un chico y me dicen "claro fxllar jajaja"



Sí les gusta hasta los 30-35. Luego, cuando no pueden amarrar a un betilla pringao que firme un cheque en blanco contra ellas, no les gusta.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, si que está haciendo recortes tus empresa, ni una mala Bultaco que os dan



Tb corro pero eso ya son palabras mayores para vosotros los gordos de mierda apestosos


----------



## Red Herring (4 Ago 2022)

La opción de emigrar estando mal de salud es irreal ,la cuestión es a qué opositar...


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tb corro pero eso ya son palabras mayores para vosotros los gordos de mierda apestosos



Cual, las pizzas? Sobrevives gracias a nosotros.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cual, las pizzas? Sobrevives gracias a nosotros.



@Covid Bryant reniega de su trabajo de pizzero.
Es uno de los nuestros, pero no se atreve a reconocerlo.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

Bis


Fargo dijo:


> @Covid Bryant reniega de su trabajo de pizzero.
> Es uno de los nuestros, pero no se atreve a reconocerlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145895



Buscaos un trabajo que os guste, es otro mundo


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que veo es mucho vago y vividor en puestazos con todas las responsabilidades y cobrando por ellas, haciendo cero patatero y rangos de mierda con sueldos de mierda comiéndose todo el curro
Digno de cortarse las venas, sufrir un ictus o sentir deseos de ver caer fuego purificador


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @Covid Bryant reniega de su trabajo de pizzero.
> Es uno de los nuestros, pero no se atreve a reconocerlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145895



Si supieras cuánto me la rasco y el cash que meto llorarías, y la otra gorda ni te cuento.


----------



## Avulense64 (4 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hazme caso aquí el calor es asfixiante, te pones malo. Mira yo te digo que mañana nos quitan los aires por el tema de la contaminación o que no haya electricidad y la gente en muchas zonas de España empezaría a caer como moscas, te lo garantizo 100%. El COVID una broma, hay zonas de España que en algunas épocas del año son incompatibles con la vida humana. Yo si me creo que este calor no es normal. Y ya no te cuento África, ya se sabe que muchas zonas van a quedar inhabitables y esa gente se tendrá que mover....España va por el mismo camino, pero tenemos los aires. No es ninguna broma esto. Ves es España desde arriba y se ve claramente que es un secarral en comparación a Europa. Un grado o dos de más es una diferencia brutal en el organismo humano. De 36 a 38 ya es fiebre. Aunque parezcan "solo dos grados". Por otra parte, yo de niña no tenía aire y sin problema, pero llegó el momento en que era imposible descansar y lo tuve que poner, y mi organismo ya no resiste. Muchas personas creo que estamos vivas por los avances tecnológicos, y no soy una persona enferma los hay mucho peores, pero ya te digo el calor extremo que está haciendo.... Tela. En fin que si empiezan a cortar el gas y la luz vas a flipar de ver a la gente cayendo como moscas. Con este calor no puedes pensar bien, te deshidratado, es muy dañino



El aire es imprescindible en muchas zonas está claro, sin él es insufrible. De todas formas España no es un secarral, tiene muchísimas zonas verdes, sierras montes bosques... aunque bueno si seguimos a este ritmo de incendios en unos años no quedará nada.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Si supieras cuánto me la rasco y el cash que meto llorarías, y la otra gorda ni te cuento.



Eso es en tu partida guardada del gta.
En la vida real se te acabó el contrato en la pizzería y ahora no te llaman de ningún lado.
Tu desesperación va en aumento, has echado el currìculum incluso en el Burger King utilizando la baza de que tienes experiencia en el sector de la alimentación, pero nada.
Luego entras en burbuja, ganas un pastizal y tienes un Veyron.
Yo al menos admito lo que soy, esa es la diferencia entre tú y yo.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Antiparticula (4 Ago 2022)

Lo mismo esto explica la sobremortalidas del momo de julio.


----------



## Red Herring (4 Ago 2022)

Depende de cada uno y nadie te garantiza tu waifu ahí afuera, luego está el tema de poder volver con el covid y tal ...


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso es en tu partida guardada del gta.
> En la vida real se te acabó el contrato en la pizzería y ahora no te llaman de ningún lado.
> Tu desesperación va en aumento, has echado el currìculum incluso en el Burger King utilizando la baza de que tienes experiencia en el sector de la alimentación, pero nada.
> Luego entras en burbuja, ganas un pastizal y tienes un Veyron.
> Yo al menos admito lo que soy, esa es la diferencia entre tú y yo.



Tú eres lumpen la gorda es escoria, cada uno tiene su lugar, yo me río de vosotros y todos contentos, losers.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tú eres lumpen la gorda es escoria, cada uno tiene su lugar, yo me río de vosotros y todos contentos, losers.



Estás tú para llamar lumpen a alguien, pizzero.
Te ríes y en un rato otra vez a la cocina de la pizzería.
Si te pilló todo el foro con las manos en la masa, nunca mejor dicho...
Claro, vienes al foro a reírte de los demás sentado en tu Veyron, eres todo un lince de los negocios.
La mía la pedí con pepperoni, gracias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cual, las pizzas? Sobrevives gracias a nosotros.



Si hablas con Peta-Zeta está claro que me ha baneado porque no le veo. Pídele una barbacoa con alitas para mí.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si hablas con Peta-Zeta está claro que me ha baneado porque no le veo. Pídele una barbacoa con alitas para mí.



Dice que no le ponen moto para repartir y que la comida llegará fria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

No creo que esos funcis se queden sin plaza (me incluyo). Simplemente no se repondrán a los que se jubilen, que es lo que se ha hecho siempre. Las opos tipo C suelen ser fáciles pero se presenta mucha gente también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dice que no le ponen moto para repartir y que la comida llegará fria



Y si la trae él llevará otros "condimentos".


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y si la trae él llevará otros "condimentos".



Lo dudo, es un sinsustancia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Muchos de esos inmis, al no estar arraigados cogerían el petate y se largarían a otros países. Son parásitos.
Lo otro, bueno, estamos más protegidos pero si el país se va a la mierda de verdad igual la gente está buscando en la basura y nosotros podemos comer 1 vez al día. Tampoco es muy reconfortante. Si se quieren deshacer de gente yo firmo una prejubilación por el 60% de mi sueldo pero ya. Con el gasto de gasolina, ropa, ordenador y tal, hasta me sale a cuenta.


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Ago 2022)

Remar es de sucnormales, y desahogarse cagando hilos al respecto para poder seguir igual, amiwito @Fargo, es de ser pentasómico.

DEP en TI.

No me das pena, sólo asco: ¡a remar!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Sí claro, si puedes entrar por el cupo de discapacidad pues es más fácil. Casi no tienes más competencia que aprobar los exámenes.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Remar es de sucnormales, y desahogarse cagando hilos al respecto para poder seguir igual, amiwito @Fargo, es de ser pentasómico.
> 
> DEP en TI.
> 
> No me das pena, sólo asco: ¡a remar!



"Calopez, aquí Fargo. Voy a necesitar una IP y una dirección. Mi hilo te ha hecho ganar mucho dinero, así que me lo debes".


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ago 2022)

He llegado a la conclusión de que el único futuro que tengo es

Placita
o
Paguita


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> He llegado a la conclusión de que el único futuro que tengo es
> 
> Placita
> o
> Paguita



Permítame añadir otras 3:
Vivir de tus padres hasta que puedas vivir de tus hijos.
Chapuzas en "b".
Delincuencia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estás tú para llamar lumpen a alguien, pizzero.
> Te ríes y en un rato otra vez a la cocina de la pizzería.
> Si te pilló todo el foro con las manos en la masa, nunca mejor dicho...
> Claro, vienes al foro a reírte de los demás sentado en tu Veyron, eres todo un lince de los negocios.
> ...



Que tonto eres farguito eres un puto loser, asumelo, sé que te duele tu mierda de vida y encima casapapis como para q pies tontadas de las pichas que te comes, enga ya pasó tira pa cama q a las 5 en pie loooooooooser.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que tonto eres farguito eres un puto loser, asumelo, sé que te duele tu mierda de vida y encima casapapis como para q pies tontadas de las pichas que te comes, enga ya pasó tira pa cama q a las 5 en pie loooooooooser.



Yo al menos he tenido cojones de hablar de mi vida REAL, no como tú que te inventas que eres rico y tienes un Veyron como Benzema.
Estás ofendidito, pizzero.
Fargo te ha vuelto a ganar.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ago 2022)

No se a que esperas a opositar.
Si tienes discapacidad entras fijo.


----------



## insanekiller (4 Ago 2022)

Veo a paqui bastante derroida, mi yo cabron debería desearle y alegrarse de todo lo que le pase, pero la verdad que no me sale alegrarme por sus miserias mas bien la compadezco.

El caso es que en sus escritos me han recordado a la película de animación: Midori la niña de las camelias, si paqui es "real" esa película se reflejara en ella e incluso creo q le cagara el alma, es una película realmente cruda, solo puedo decir que la protagonista es una chica que de un día para otro se ve desamparada y tiene que buscarse la vida. Aunque no es real, ya que en la realidad ellas tienen legiones de pagafantas dispuestos a MATAR por ayudarlas y salvarlas (pero el contexto es una época con depresión y pobreza así que en este caso da igual lo pagafantas que quieras ser que si no puedes serlo no lo serás) y la película seria mas cruda si esto le pasara a un hombre bajito con poca empleabilidad, seguramente su fin hubiese sido morir de hambre en la calle como un perro que la gente pasa a su alrededor viendo como el hambre destruye a esta persona y no le importa a nadie.

La película se encuentra fácil, hasta esta en youtube y creo que es relevante para el hilo ya que el remero esta cerca de eso porque en principio el remo te aleja de tener patrimonio y salvavidas, ya que no tienes seguridad laboral, no has podido ahorrar, no te han subido el sueldo y cuando todo el teatro que hay de estado de bienestar de postín cae te ves sin nada y no queda nada.

Situación dura de asimilar y que debería hacer ver al remero que no es nada valorado, supongo que así es el mundo cuando no hay intervencionismo ni proteccionismo de los estados y el poder, aunque de partida ya es injusto ya que alguien paga el pato de que los otros estén protegidos y blindados por el estado.

También recordad que la vida es un juego de suma cero, por mucha impresora que haya y que para que unos vivan muy bien tienen otros tienen que vivir mal, y los que están bien SE ALEGRAN de que el resto este mal y tengan que TRABAJAR DURO para sobrevivir, todo lo otro es virtue signalling de cara a la galería, así que eso no lo olvidéis cuando le contáis a un funzi que se os a roto el coche o la lavadora, que tenéis un imprevisto y vais con el agua al cuello, le dais un pequeño subida de serotonina, como cuando se encuentran un aparcamiento o una moneda en el suelo.

pd ultimamente bizarrof esta que se sale, siempre se me olvidad dar thx ya que leo desde otro pc


----------



## Fargo (4 Ago 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> pd ultimamente bizarrof esta que se sale, siempre se me olvidad dar thx ya que leo desde otro pc



Y de mí no dices nada, cabronazo?
Soy el que más se expone con diferencia, remo y cuento mis miserias, si hace falta incluso bajo al barro para pelearme con el pizzero del Veyron y demás fauna que se pasa a veces por el hilo.
Coincido en lo de @Bizarroff, y no baja el nivel.
Un superviviente que sirviéndose de su inteligencia y sus cojones se ha hecho fuerte en entornos donde la mayoría agachan la cabeza.
Hay mucho que aprender de este señor, los que no sigáis sus consejos estáis bien jodidos.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> También recordad que la vida es un juego de suma cero, por mucha impresora que haya y que para que unos vivan muy bien tienen otros tienen que vivir mal, y los que están bien SE ALEGRAN de que el resto este mal y tengan que TRABAJAR DURO para sobrevivir, todo lo otro es virtue signalling de cara a la galería, así que eso no lo olvidéis cuando le contáis a un funzi que se os a roto el coche o la lavadora, que tenéis un imprevisto y vais con el agua al cuello, le dais un pequeño subida de serotonina, como cuando se encuentran un aparcamiento o una moneda en el suelo.
> 
> pd ultimamente bizarrof esta que se sale, siempre se me olvidad dar thx ya que leo desde otro pc



La vida es un juego de suma cero? Para que uno viva como un rey el resto tienen que vivir como siervos de la plebe?

Perdona pero no, hoy en día casi todo el mundo vive mejor que un rey de la edad media (los remeros de este hilo también) y casi nadie vive como un siervo de la plebe, la vida es un juego colaborativo y las sociedad que consiguen colaborar de una forma más eficiente avanzan más y alcanzan mayor nivel de riqueza y felicidad.

*La riqueza no viene dada y hay que matarse a palos entre hermanos para repartirla, ese es un mantra de la izquierda, y una forma muy triste de ver la vida, lo cierto es que el estado natural del hombre es la pobreza absoluta, desnudo en un cueva y hay que colaborar entre todos para crear la riqueza/progreso y poder sobrevivir.*

Solo así se entiende sociedades prosperas en sitios de mierda como Suiza o Japon que no hay nada más que montañas, piedras nieve y sociedades de mierda en el paraíso en la tierra como Argentina o Brasil que echas un hueso a la tierra y al día siguiente tienes un árbol lleno de frutos, cabas un pozo y hay oro o petroleo.

En mi opinión en España nos lo estamos montando mal (odio hombre-mujer, currito-empresario, privada-funciovago, negro-blanco, langosto-joven ...) y como nos lo estamos montando mal y este es un juego colaborativo pues vamos a acabar mal. Dicho esto que cada uno se busque su solución e intente vivir lo mejor posible, a mi juicio España ya esta claramente en el punto de no retorno en el que cada uno bien hace de preocuparse solo de su culo e intentar salvarse el.

La estrategia de todos funcis o todos paguitas ya veremos hasta donde aguanta, pero bueno el que la pilla para él mientras le dure!! (serán décadas don't worry esto no se va a la mierda mañana de golpe sera una lenta y larga agonía) Desde luego que no lo critico, de hecho es una consecuencia lógica, disfrutarla con salud y que dure cuanto más mejor.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Ago 2022)

Pregunto que me interesa, y estando en esa situación y con una minusvalía los servicios sociales no te dan el típico trabajo de barrendero que dan para gente en estas situaciones o paguita o algo?


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Veo a paqui bastante derroida, mi yo cabron debería desearle y alegrarse de todo lo que le pase, pero la verdad que no me sale alegrarme por sus miserias mas bien la compadezco.
> 
> El caso es que en sus escritos me han recordado a la película de animación: Midori la niña de las camelias, si paqui es "real" esa película se reflejara en ella e incluso creo q le cagara el alma, es una película realmente cruda, solo puedo decir que la protagonista es una chica que de un día para otro se ve desamparada y tiene que buscarse la vida. Aunque no es real, ya que en la realidad ellas tienen legiones de pagafantas dispuestos a MATAR por ayudarlas y salvarlas (pero el contexto es una época con depresión y pobreza así que en este caso da igual lo pagafantas que quieras ser que si no puedes serlo no lo serás) y la película seria mas cruda si esto le pasara a un hombre bajito con poca empleabilidad, seguramente su fin hubiese sido morir de hambre en la calle como un perro que la gente pasa a su alrededor viendo como el hambre destruye a esta persona y no le importa a nadie.
> 
> ...



Pues si estoy bastante derroida para que voy a mentir. Todo este proyecto era con miras a tener mi independencia, y para mí una patera es tener aún menos independencia que el casapapismo, aparte de tener que trabajar. Vamos que tampoco me lo he montado tan bien pero es que si eres pobre nada de lo que hagas te va a sacar de ahí.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

La Cosa es que mientras estés sin un puto duro los problemas no solo no se arreglaran sino que vendrán de tres en tres. Económicos, de salud, familiares, de todo. Si tú trabajas ya quitas a tu familia una boca que alimentar e incluso puedes contribuir en caso de necesidad, y eso es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Pero en realidad prefieres justificar tu incapacidad. El remo no quita los problemas claro que no, pero puede colateralmente solucionar algunos, cómo pagar una vivienda y no esperar demasiado del estado que a los remeritos patrios no nos da ni agua, etc. También puedes conseguir un seguro de salud, comer mejor, en fin es que para todo se necesita dinero


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

No sé a qué están esperando para subirnos el cuenco de arroz miserable. Ya se habla de una perdida de poder adquisitivo del 40%. Es decir, que si ganas 1000 euros, a efectos prácticos este año y está inflación es como si ganaras 600. Mientras tanto la gente pajeandose y comprando ropita


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Creedme amigos remeritos, yo tampoco estoy echa para trabajar, y acostumbrada a no dar palo, para mí todo esto es una montaña, pero tenía que hacerlo sino quería verme en una barraca mendigando un plato de lentejas, porque eso lo vamos a ver no a mucho tardar.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Pregunto que me interesa, y estando en esa situación y con una minusvalía los servicios sociales no te dan el típico trabajo de barrendero que dan para gente en estas situaciones o paguita o algo?



Si consigue pagita, que igual la tiene, con el coste de la vida que va a hacer? Si un remero no llega imagínate un paguitero aunque bueno ya se ha hablado q hay PAGUITAS jugosas y a algunos les ponen la casa y la Luz y hasta la comida


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Ago 2022)

Hoy he pedido un donut y un café , 8 pavos, casi nada sabes . Imposible que llegue el cuenco de arroz con estos precios de todo


----------



## Chulita (4 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Remar es de sucnormales, y *desahogarse* cagando hilos al respecto para poder seguir igual, amiwito @Fargo, es de ser pentasómico.
> 
> DEP en TI.
> 
> No me das pena, sólo asco: ¡a remar!



Joaquín se ahoga en un baso de awua

¡Pentasómico!


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

si todos pensamos asi como cojones va a levantar cabeza este pais? que te diferencia de cualquier otro paguitero extranjero o patrio? no te das cuenta que es como el video ese de la argentina'' ponete a cobrar tu tambien de onda'', a mi me da terror.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

pues la verdad me lleve un triste bocadillo, aunque odio los bocadillos y ensalada ni la pruebo me da un asco que flipas. Odio los tupper en general, y los bocadillos, si es que odio tener que comer asi me parece miserable pero bueno se me antojó no esperaba esa clavada. No se que voy a hacer no estoy hecha para esto pero estoy dando lo mejor de mi para no acabar en la calle, o os creeis que va a haber paguitas para todos¿


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

pues a mi me decian que placita tranquilidad y tranquilidad y una polla, de eso nada, tieness mil ojos detras y si paveas o tardas te critican y te señalan. Yo no paro en todo el dia pum pum pum


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

pues era una cadena de estas americanas de timo tipo starbucks, y el donut ni siquiera era de calidad. Estaba malo la verdad. Era un donnut posmo, bonito por fuera, una mierda por dentro


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

joder....pero si yo gano 1000 x 8 como todos


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

p4
pero yo creia q si podia tocarme las pelotas y no ha sido asi


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

8h. Pero es que no puedo ir tranquila porqu ehay que atender el trabajo o se acumula, no hay tranqulidad


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

pues esq si un paguitero cobra 1000, a mi me deberian pagar eso con sus correspondientes paseos y haciendo al menos la mitad que el remero privado. Creo que es lo justo para que un remero este medio qué.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

jojojo aqui h ay algunos que tratan a la gente con la punta del pie JOJOJO


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues a mi me decian que placita tranquilidad y tranquilidad y una polla, de eso nada, tieness mil ojos detras y si paveas o tardas te critican y te señalan. Yo no paro en todo el dia pum pum pum



Pues en este floro dicen que los funcis no trabajamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues era una cadena de estas americanas de timo tipo starbucks, y el donut ni siquiera era de calidad. Estaba malo la verdad. Era un donnut posmo, bonito por fuera, una mierda por dentro



¿Dunkin donuts? No vayas a esas mierdas.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

y l


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues en este floro dicen que los funcis no trabajamos.



y lla cara que te pone la gente como paveees o tardes es un poema


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Ago 2022)

Yo os voy a ser sincero: Necesito que acabe el verano. Necesito temperaturas normales. Es que no puedo más, estoy tremendamente cansado, irritado y asqueado, todo el dia sudando, sales a la calle y parece que estas cerca de un horno de pan.... las piernas pesan, y el cuerpo se derroye a un nivel inimaginable. Y gracias a diós que no soy un tocino, porque si fuera un tocino... me imagino que el cansancio seria el doble y tendria ganas de morirme.

Temas laborales aparte, que ya sabemos que aquí cada uno tiene sus historias, necesito que estas temperaturas se normalicen... para recuperar un poco las ganas de vivir, ganas de vivir que en este momento estan evaporadas y muertas.
Este calor me quita las ganas de todo.... estoy harto y quiero decir al mundo una cosa:

*ME CAGO EN EL PUTO VERANO DE LOS COJONES Y EN TODOS LOS QUE LO MUESTRAN EN LA TELEVISIÓN COMO EL SUMMUM
DE LA FELICIDAD.
EL PUTO VERANO DE MIERDA ES PARA LA GENTE JOVEN DE ENTRE 15-20 años que aún no han enganchado en ninguna galera y se conforman con la propina de papi y mami para pasarlo bien, para los retrasados que salen por TV que están todo el día de playa y toda esa gentuza de la jetset televisiva absolutamente prescindible y totalmente tironucable.

SE TENIA QUE DECIR, Y SE DIJO.*


----------



## Fargo (5 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, qué hacéis durmiendo aún?


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Joaquín se ahoga en un baso de awua
> 
> ¡Pentasómico!



Son mis favoritos, para cuando la trisomía se queda corta:













Al fin y al cabo, aquí nadamos en un *mar *de cromosomas....


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que me viene bien porque el día que quería cambiarme hay mucho más trabajo.
> Solo hago cambios que me vengan bien, lo de la chortina me jodió porque me recordó mi nuncafollismo, la chortina está bastante potable y fue un palo.
> Otro palo para este remero agotado.



las chortinas se follan tios del tinder jóvenes altos mazados con cash

se cagan en cualquier remero 40ton del montón,solo te hacen caso si eres su pagahipotecas-larvas

a los 40tones del montón solo nos pueden hacer caso las charo derroidas y a cambio de algo xD

cuando eres chortino es igual,solo se van con los alfas-malotes o remeros pagacasas-larvas,los demás a hacerse pajillas


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo al menos he tenido cojones de hablar de mi vida REAL, no como tú que te inventas que eres rico y tienes un Veyron como Benzema.
> Estás ofendidito, pizzero.
> Fargo te ha vuelto a ganar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146155



Tu vida real es una puta mierda, enhorabuena.

Sigue mamando farguito.


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero por qué no me pueden dar a mi la paguits del gobierno del alquiler y a cualquiera de fuera que se toque los huevos si? Por qué?



si tienes hijos te dan paguica,no sé que es peor si ser padre o remero


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Ufff tengo un bar de chinos justo enfrente de mi casa, en verano dejo balcón abierto por la noche, por la mañana se oye todo como si los tuviesen en el comedor, no veas como gritan que yo vivo en un tercero, ufff no se, no me veo con esa gente, y las veces que bajo a la calle y los veo es que no siento la mínima afinidad/empatía ... ya me pasaba con mis amigos que a veces estaban hablando y yo estaba pensando todo el rato, ufff menudo coñazo, siempre las mismas tonterias ... a ver al final los que tenemos pocos amigos no es por casualidad, es porque somos raros. Preo bueno si que recuerdo que cuando erá más joven el ir medio borracho (botellon) hacia la cosa llevadera y hasta entretenida ...



yo bajo por las tardes prontito cuando no hay apenas chusma borracha y me tomo una cocacola

ayer bajé a eso de las 5 y ya habían borrachos rumanos de 35 y viejos borrachos de 60 chillando xd

y eso que bajo a esas horas y no mas tarde que es cuando ya se llena de mierda por todas partes,ni de coña

también suelo variar para ver donde estoy menos asqueado,o me pongo en un kevab donde pasan chortinas o en un bar paco que haya abuelos y no haya borrachos reventaos

los de los bares son todos borrachos-yonquies,gente barriobajera 100%


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo bajo por las tardes prontito cuando no hay apenas chusma borracha y me tomo una cocacola
> 
> ayer bajé a eso de las 5 y ya habían borrachos rumanos de 35 y viejos borrachos de 60 chillando xd
> 
> ...



para que veas, tu mismo reconoces que las generaciones anteriores eran gente decente. Si levantaran la cabeza y vieran lo que hay... en fin que verguenza, es que me da asco de verdad eh


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las chortinas se follan tios del tinder jóvenes altos mazados con cash
> 
> se cagan en cualquier remero 40ton del montón,solo te hacen caso si eres su pagahipotecas-larvas
> 
> ...



eso esta claro, al cuarenton derroido ni agua vamos. Yo solo me iria con un cuarentón si yo ya tengo la misma edad y es un hombre decente, cristiano para arriba o que en sus habitos sea parecido y no un guarro . Es decir si me iria si es buena persona y tenemos la misma edad. Pero donde va un cuarenton de mierda pidiendo una de 20 y encima putero, calvo y derroido? no me jodas es que no me jodas, mejor sola. Y yo eso lo he visto eh que me han tirado cuarentones pero donde vas tu colega y encima degenerado jajajajaja lo esta, porque de hecho si fuera un hombre decente no buscaria una chortina, buscaria una señora/señorita y de su edad evidentemente. A mi es que no me da ni remordimiento, que se joda, es que que se joda. Es el mismo sentimiento que para vosotros una carruselera que por cierto, no se por qué, porque vosotros lo sois para empezar, entonces si tu eres orgulloso de lo que eres por qué no buscar lo mismo? Pero eso ya son dilemas propios de discapacitados morales.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso esta claro, al cuarenton derroido ni agua vamos. Yo solo me iria con un cuarentón si yo ya tengo la misma edad y es un hombre decente, cristiano para arriba o que en sus habitos sea parecido y no un guarro . Es decir si me iria si es buena persona y tenemos la misma edad. Pero donde va un cuarenton de mierda pidiendo una de 20 y encima putero, calvo y derroido? no me jodas es que no me jodas, mejor sola. Y yo eso lo he visto eh que me han tirado cuarentones pero donde vas tu colega y encima degenerado jajajajaja lo esta, porque de hecho si fuera un hombre decente no buscaria una chortina, buscaria una señora/señorita y de su edad evidentemente.



Y si fuera rico? Te quitase del remo? Te diera casoplon y te rompiese el toto?


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues a mi me decian que placita tranquilidad y tranquilidad y una polla, de eso nada, tieness mil ojos detras y si paveas o tardas te critican y te señalan. Yo no paro en todo el dia pum pum pum



tu eres una de esas palurdas que han sacado en plaza en correos sin haber trabajado nunca antes alli ... disfruta de tu sudor de coño

aunque no creo que curres mucho que estas toda la puta mañana dandole a la tecla en el antro este


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> tu eres una de esas palurdas que han sacado en plaza en correos sin haber trabajado nunca antes alli ... disfruta de tu sudor de coño
> 
> aunque no creo que curres mucho que estas toda la puta mañana dandole a la tecla en el antro este



picar tecla tambien es duro, duelen los ojos


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y si fuera rico? Te quitase del remo? Te diera casoplon y te rompiese el toto?



ya tengo posibilidad de pillar un cuarenton degenerado que me quite las penurias, pero es que me da asco, tu sabes la de enfermedades, virus y bacterias que tienen despues de toda la vida yendose con putones? si es que eso se ve en la cara joder. Se ve en la cara. Ademas si quisiera meterme a puta ganaria mas dinero. Yo se lo que soy y busco lo mismo que yo soy, y punto. Y si no lo hay pues a mamarla, no es mi culpa que la sociedad este en fase de decadencia dando sus ultimos coletazos, hay que permanecer con espiritu estoico , aunque es duro.


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> picar tecla tambien es duro, duelen los ojos



sera de tanto forete a sacar expedientes un dos un dos un dos


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> sera de tanto forete a sacar expedientes un dos un dos un dos



y que hobbie quieres que tenga si vivo en una puta patera ? ni musica puedo poner joder


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Ago 2022)

En este momento de mi vida, a mi lo que menos me preocupa es follar y tener a alguien con quien hacerlo.
Además, no me aguanto ni yo mismo, seria de mala educación hacer que alguien me aguantase ya que siempre
he tenido por bandera el "LO PRIMERO NO HACER DAÑO NI MOLESTAR".

Y, sinceramente, creo que algunos le dais demasiada importancia a meter el churro..., pero lo respeto, por supuesto.
Y los que buscan "pareja" para mejorar su situación económica, ejem.... no sé yo si ese tipo de apaños pasan factura en el futuro.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Atraes lo que eres



pues igual es por eso que con los del tinder la conversacion no llega a mas de cinco lineas , para el cuarenton soy un caramelito, pero no a nivel personal, sino porque les da igual todo y como sea la persona solo quieren meterla en caliente


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso esta claro, al cuarenton derroido ni agua vamos. Yo solo me iria con un cuarentón si yo ya tengo la misma edad y es un hombre decente, cristiano para arriba o que en sus habitos sea parecido y no un guarro . Es decir si me iria si es buena persona y tenemos la misma edad. Pero donde va un cuarenton de mierda pidiendo una de 20 y encima putero, calvo y derroido? no me jodas es que no me jodas, mejor sola. Y yo eso lo he visto eh que me han tirado cuarentones pero donde vas tu colega y encima degenerado jajajajaja lo esta, porque de hecho si fuera un hombre decente no buscaria una chortina, buscaria una señora/señorita y de su edad evidentemente. A mi es que no me da ni remordimiento, que se joda, es que que se joda. Es el mismo sentimiento que para vosotros una carruselera que por cierto, no se por qué, porque vosotros lo sois para empezar, entonces si tu eres orgulloso de lo que eres por qué no buscar lo mismo? Pero eso ya son dilemas propios de discapacitados morales.



Pero tú q años tienes hdp, si es q no tienes rabazo.


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso esta claro, al cuarenton derroido ni agua vamos. Yo solo me iria con un cuarentón si yo ya tengo la misma edad y es un hombre decente, cristiano para arriba o que en sus habitos sea parecido y no un guarro . Es decir si me iria si es buena persona y tenemos la misma edad. Pero donde va un cuarenton de mierda pidiendo una de 20 y encima putero, calvo y derroido? no me jodas es que no me jodas, mejor sola. Y yo eso lo he visto eh que me han tirado cuarentones pero donde vas tu colega y encima degenerado jajajajaja lo esta, porque de hecho si fuera un hombre decente no buscaria una chortina, buscaria una señora/señorita y de su edad evidentemente. A mi es que no me da ni remordimiento, que se joda, es que que se joda. Es el mismo sentimiento que para vosotros una carruselera que por cierto, no se por qué, porque vosotros lo sois para empezar, entonces si tu eres orgulloso de lo que eres por qué no buscar lo mismo? Pero eso ya son dilemas propios de discapacitados morales.



yo no he hablado nada de estar derroido,he dicho del montón

del montón es que ni es brad pitt ni el jorobado de notredam,con su pelo y si acaso 10kg de mas,pongamos un 5-6

putero es normal serlo,yo llevo siéndolo desde los 17 y también me he follado muchas chavalas xD eso no tiene nada que ver

una cosa es querer follar con tías buenas por unos €€€ y otra todos los problemas que son el tener pareja,no tiene nada que ver

yo tengo 40 y les sigo tirando a las de 20 por apps,me la pela lo que piensen,si no quieren pues nada a otra

a mi solo me ponen las niñas,pero yo solo tengo interés en follarlas nada mas,porque no aguanto exigencias ni tonterias de nadie y ni soy decente ni nada,soy nini casapapis

pero esas son las únicas mujeres que me atraen sexualmente por eso les tiro a estas,pasados los 25-30 puf,como ellas conmigo supongo y peor ya que para la mujer el hombre tiene que ser remero y arrastrao xd

igual yo no critico nada,que cada uno esté con quien esté agusto o solo,cada uno con sus gustos

yo ya tuve una novia teniendo yo 17 y ella 15 y no mais,para mi estar en pareja es la muerte y eso que ella tenía 15 añitos guapa pequeñita y tetazas

a las putas que me he follado lo mismo,solo me gustan para follar,ya tienen cara de mujeres nada de chortinas pero me las follo por unos €€€,pero ni de coña me atraen mas allá del sexo

lo que pasa que la mujer por las ganas que tiene el hombre de follar y tener pareja tenéis hombres mas atractivos que vosotras por cientos y no concebís la vida del hombre,hombres mas altos y con mejor aspecto físico que el vuestro,ademas de remeros solo por tener coño

la mujer pierde su cara bonita de joven con 25 y su cuerpo igual se va a la mierda a los 30 a no ser que haga gym y saque buenas piernas y culazo(culazo ancho y piernas anchas no delgadas-palillo) que entonces ya es otra cosa,pero si no? pufff mas allá de follar a mi al menos no me atraen nada pasados los 30

en 10 años vas a estar enmurada pero aún así tendrás hombres de 30 que te podrás follar si no eres una gordaca solo por las ganas que tiene el hombre de follar


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ya tengo posibilidad de pillar un cuarenton degenerado que me quite las penurias, pero es que me da asco, tu sabes la de enfermedades, virus y bacterias que tienen despues de toda la vida yendose con putones? si es que eso se ve en la cara joder. Se ve en la cara. Ademas si quisiera meterme a puta ganaria mas dinero. Yo se lo que soy y busco lo mismo que yo soy, y punto. Y si no lo hay pues a mamarla, no es mi culpa que la sociedad este en fase de decadencia dando sus ultimos coletazos, hay que permanecer con espiritu estoico , aunque es duro.



Voy a tener que mirarme los virus de la cara jaajajjajajajjajajjjajajajjajajja


No cuela Paquita, en cuanto veas chaletarro over mega top, te pegas como una sanguijuela.

Animo


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> para que veas, tu mismo reconoces que las generaciones anteriores eran gente decente. Si levantaran la cabeza y vieran lo que hay... en fin que verguenza, es que me da asco de verdad eh



abuelos de 65-70

los de 30-50 de los bares suelen ser todos borrachos barriobajeros

también una hora buena para bajar a tomar algo es por la mañana a eso de las 9-11


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pero tú q años tienes hdp, si es q no tienes rabazo.



bueno, pues de mi edad que cojones. Pero por qué una muchacha de 20 tendria que irses con un calvo cuarenton de mierda? es que no me jodas. Si tu tuvieras 20 querrias una charo derroida?


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ya tengo posibilidad de pillar un cuarenton degenerado que me quite las penurias, pero es que me da asco, tu sabes la de enfermedades, virus y bacterias que tienen despues de toda la vida yendose con putones? si es que eso se ve en la cara joder. Se ve en la cara. Ademas si quisiera meterme a puta ganaria mas dinero. Yo se lo que soy y busco lo mismo que yo soy, y punto. Y si no lo hay pues a mamarla, no es mi culpa que la sociedad este en fase de decadencia dando sus ultimos coletazos, hay que permanecer con espiritu estoico , aunque es duro.



¿Que eres?


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Que eres?



Una persona decente, en condiciones, no una guarra ni una degenerada ni una progre


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> bueno, pues de mi edad que cojones. Pero por qué una muchacha de 20 tendria que irses con un calvo cuarenton de mierda? es que no me jodas. Si tu tuvieras 20 querrias una charo derroida?



Yo no pero hay mucho de 20 chuskandose 40 y 50s.

Tu edad que es 36


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una persona decente, en condiciones, no una guarra ni una degenerada ni una progre



Eso te da derecho a algo especial? Creo que eres una mileurista, igual que yo, pero con una plaza tipo C


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso te da derecho a algo especial? Creo que eres una mileurista, igual que yo, pero con una plaza tipo C



No es una cuestión de dinero, me refiero a que si yo no soy putera por qué me tengo que conformar con un putero lleno de sida y degenerado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En este momento de mi vida, a mi lo que menos me preocupa es follar y tener a alguien con quien hacerlo.
> Además, no me aguanto ni yo mismo, seria de mala educación hacer que alguien me aguantase ya que siempre
> he tenido por bandera el "LO PRIMERO NO HACER DAÑO NI MOLESTAR".
> 
> ...



Yo hace años que tiré la toalla. Para mí no hay marcha atrás. Sé lo que son y lo que hacen y ninguna me despierta ninguna ilusión. El sexo es importante aunque lo es sobretodo en tu juventud, luego le vas quitando importancia. Y obviamente, una persona, mujeres especialmente, que solo quieren a un tío para mejorar económicamente, pues como que no. Eso no se lo escucharás jamás a un tío.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues igual es por eso que con los del tinder la conversacion no llega a mas de cinco lineas , para el cuarenton soy un caramelito, pero no a nivel personal, sino porque les da igual todo y como sea la persona solo quieren meterla en caliente



1º Es Tinder, te apuntas ahí para eso. 2º No te conocen de nada. Es un mercado donde seleccionas al que te quieres follar.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 1º Es Tinder, te apuntas ahí para eso. 2º No te conocen de nada. Es un mercado donde seleccionas al que te quieres follar.



Pues yo me lo hice para conocer a un hombre donde quieres q me meta sino


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no he hablado nada de estar derroido,he dicho del montón
> 
> del montón es que ni es brad pitt ni el jorobado de notredam,con su pelo y si acaso 10kg de mas,pongamos un 5-6
> 
> ...



A ti y a cualquier tío. Es pura biología.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No es una cuestión de dinero, me refiero a que si yo no soy putera por qué me tengo que conformar con un putero lleno de sida y degenerado?



Eso es otra cosa


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me lo hice para conocer a un hombre donde quieres q me meta sino



En la calle


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me lo hice para conocer a un hombre donde quieres q me meta sino



Una mujer lo tiene fácil, cualquier sitio es bueno para tirar la caña: trabajo, el super, el gym, la discoteca,... Por eso te decían lo de que busques alguna afición. Te saldrán tíos bajo las piedras.


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me lo hice para conocer a un hombre donde quieres q me meta sino



En el floro hamija en el floro.... Yo ando saturado de mujeres con rabo pero seguro que algún pardillo encuentras que te page las fantas.

@Azog el Profanador mira que @pacopalotes quiere conocer hombres.....

De nada a ambos....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Voy a tener que mirarme los virus de la cara jaajajjajajajjajajjjajajajjajajja
> 
> 
> No cuela Paquita, en cuanto veas chaletarro over mega top, te pegas como una sanguijuela.
> ...



Efectiviwonder. He visto tíos superguarros, feos, impresentables, pero que iban con el supercoche, y las tías babear tras ellos y meterles la lengua hasta el fondo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> En el floro hamija en el floro.... Yo ando saturado de mujeres con rabo pero seguro que algún pardillo encuentras que te page las fantas.
> 
> @Azog el Profanador mira que @pacopalotes quiere conocer hombres.....
> 
> De nada a ambos....



Que le pregunten a Zen Tao, que se llevó a unos cuantos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> abuelos de 65-70
> 
> los de 30-50 de los bares suelen ser todos borrachos barriobajeros
> 
> también una hora buena para bajar a tomar algo es por la mañana a eso de las 9-11



A esa hora la gente decente está trabajando.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Efectiviwonder. He visto tíos superguarros, feos, impresentables, pero que iban con el supercoche, y las tías babear tras ellos y meterles la lengua hasta el fondo.



Son super predecibles. En fin, entre un jeff bezos y un mr. España en paro, todos sabemos que Paquita, pagaría el curso de fontanero a su mr, mientras viven en piso soviético jaajajajajaa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> bueno, pues de mi edad que cojones. Pero por qué una muchacha de 20 tendria que irses con un calvo cuarenton de mierda? es que no me jodas. Si tu tuvieras 20 querrias una charo derroida?



A un tio de 20 jamás le atraerá una tía de 40 a menos que la quiera para follársela solo.
Una tía de 20 se puede liar con uno de 30 perfectamente. Si buscas uno de tu edad te vas a equivocar porque las mujeres empezáis mucho antes con el zorreo y esos tíos ya han visto lo que han hecho las de su generación.


----------



## XRL (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A esa hora la gente decente está trabajando.



los borrachos los tienes a las 11-12-1-2 y toda la tarde

así que lo mejor es de buena mañana y por la tarde prontito,si no tendrás que tomarte algo al lado de borrachos drogadictos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una persona decente, en condiciones, no una guarra ni una degenerada ni una progre



Está bien dejar claro que no eres progre. Eso es lo peor.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> En el floro hamija en el floro.... Yo ando saturado de mujeres con rabo pero seguro que algún pardillo encuentras que te page las fantas.
> 
> @Azog el Profanador mira que @pacopalotes quiere conocer hombres.....
> 
> De nada a ambos....



De aquí sale un matrimonio. Boda burbuja por todo lo alto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> y l
> 
> y lla cara que te pone la gente como paveees o tardes es un poema



Por eso digo que los que esperan sacarse la placita, si lo consiguen se darán cuenta que trabajar tienen que trabajar igual, y madrugar lo mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo os voy a ser sincero: Necesito que acabe el verano. Necesito temperaturas normales. Es que no puedo más, estoy tremendamente cansado, irritado y asqueado, todo el dia sudando, sales a la calle y parece que estas cerca de un horno de pan.... las piernas pesan, y el cuerpo se derroye a un nivel inimaginable. Y gracias a diós que no soy un tocino, porque si fuera un tocino... me imagino que el cansancio seria el doble y tendria ganas de morirme.
> 
> Temas laborales aparte, que ya sabemos que aquí cada uno tiene sus historias, necesito que estas temperaturas se normalicen... para recuperar un poco las ganas de vivir, ganas de vivir que en este momento estan evaporadas y muertas.
> Este calor me quita las ganas de todo.... estoy harto y quiero decir al mundo una cosa:
> ...



A mí me gusta el verano porque es cuando tengo vacaciones, me puedo levantar a la hora que me da la gana y hacer lo que me da la gana. Aparte de ir semidesnudo todo el día. El resto del año es trabajar, trabajar y trabajar.


----------



## Guano For Life (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No es una cuestión de dinero, me refiero a que si yo no soy putera por qué me tengo que conformar con un putero lleno de sida y degenerado?



Tendrás que conformarte con aquel que acepte lo que tu puedas ofrecer, ni más ni menos.

Siendo mujer lo que puedes ofrecer es, sobre todo, un físico (sexo) y no dar la tabarra ni ser una harpía.

Si no estás buena y no perteneces a un estrato social acomodado, no ofreces mucho, por lo tanto no puedes pretender que un tío joven, con pasta y educado venga a rescatarte. 

Yo soy relativamente joven (menos de 30), físicamente tengo buen cuerpo y una cara tirando a buena. No soy rico pero tengo unos ingresos que me permiten vivir comodamente. Y antes de juntarme con un orco o una del montón porqueyolovalguista prefiero hacerme una paja, así te lo digo.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una mujer lo tiene fácil, cualquier sitio es bueno para tirar la caña: trabajo, el super, el gym, la discoteca,... Por eso te decían lo de que busques alguna afición. Te saldrán tíos bajo las piedras.





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está bien dejar claro que no eres progre. Eso es lo peor.



pero si yo estoy derroida no puedo pagar un piso voy a gastar dinero en mas cosas anda ya joder


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero si yo estoy derroida no puedo pagar un piso voy a gastar dinero en mas cosas anda ya joder



Describetr físicamente Paquita


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Tendrás que conformarte con aquel que acepte lo que tu puedas ofrecer, ni más ni menos.
> 
> Siendo mujer lo que puedes ofrecer es, sobre todo, un físico (sexo) y no dar la tabarra ni ser una harpía.
> 
> ...



pues ya somos dos yo tampoco me pienso ir con un feto, que quieres que te diga, puta no soy para tener que tirarme uno que no me gusta joder


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

dios mio tengo un bochorno horroroso dios mio dios mio dios mio quiero salir de esta ptera por dios necesito un piso ya


----------



## Bizarroff (5 Ago 2022)

Como monopolizar un hilo interesante hasta convertirlo en un chat de mierda por el único mérito de TENER COÑO


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso digo que los que esperan sacarse la placita, si lo consiguen se darán cuenta que trabajar tienen que trabajar igual, y madrugar lo mismo.



Y tener que pelear y soportar hijos de puta everywhere a fulltime...
Y de las feminazis disfrazadas de corderas mejor ni hablar.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso digo que los que esperan sacarse la placita, si lo consiguen se darán cuenta que trabajar tienen que trabajar igual, y madrugar lo mismo.



Buah chaval no sabes tú bien y el cuenco tampoco da


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Como monopolizar un hilo interesante hasta convertirlo en un chat de mierda por el único mérito de TENER COÑO



Venga pcm cuarenton


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Tendrás que conformarte con aquel que acepte lo que tu puedas ofrecer, ni más ni menos.
> 
> Siendo mujer lo que puedes ofrecer es, sobre todo, un físico (sexo) y no dar la tabarra ni ser una harpía.
> 
> ...



¿Tienes menos de 30 y te consideras relativamente joven?

Perdona, ERES JOVEN.

Yo estoy en el rango 40-45 y lo más emocionante que me han dicho cuando rondaba 36 años más o menos fué: 
*"Eres un madurito interesante"
     *


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Y tener que pelear y soportar hijos de puta everywhere a fulltime...
> Y de las feminazis disfrazadas de corderas mejor ni hablar.



Los hijosdeputa están en todos lados. Y en la mayor parte del funcionariado encima tienes que aguantar charos fulltime.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Buah chaval no sabes tú bien y el cuenco tampoco da



Y además, como te ha pasado a ti y nos ha pasado a todos, una vez sacada la placita tendrán que dar vueltas por España o por su comunidad durante unos añitos ocupando las plazas que no quieren los otros. Hasta acercarse a casa pueden pasar 10 años tranquilamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Tienes menos de 30 y te consideras relativamente joven?
> 
> Perdona, ERES JOVEN.
> 
> ...



Depende de como se mantenga cada uno. En mi caso hasta los 40 más o menos todavía me llamaban "chico". Los últimos años he pasado un poco de cuidarme y ya son pocos los que me llaman chaval, pero alguno queda. Hasta los 30 podía pasar por un chaval de bachillerato o uni perfectamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Como monopolizar un hilo interesante hasta convertirlo en un chat de mierda por el único mérito de TENER COÑO



Puede ser, pero no he visto en este hilo a nadie que le tire la caña como sí se ha hecho con otras en este floro. Yo creo que es más bien porque es la única que thankea y contesta. El resto sueltan lo suyo y ya.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los hijosdeputa están en todos lados. Y en la mayor parte del funcionariado encima tienes que aguantar charos fulltime.



Pongamos un ejemplo, es el primero que me ha venido a la mente.
¿Dónde puedes encontrar mayor concentración de joputas que en el departamento de Recaudación Ejecutiva de un Ayuntamiento? 
Pues eso.

Es un ejemplo facilón y tramposo, porque el empleo ya te dice que tipo de tropa debe de pulular por ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pongamos un ejemplo, es el primero que me ha venido a la mente.
> ¿Dónde puedes encontrar mayor concentración de joputas que en el departamento de Recaudación Ejecutiva de un Ayuntamiento?
> Pues eso.
> 
> Es un ejemplo facilón y tramposo, porque el empleo ya te dice que tipo de tropa debe de pulular por ahí.



Imagínate en educación a la hora de decidir actividades o el proyecto de centro. O si en tu departamento la mayoría son mujeres.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Imagínate en educación a la hora de decidir actividades o el proyecto de centro. O si en tu departamento la mayoría son mujeres.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Imagínate en Servicios Sociales como son las que reparten las paguitas.
O las Charos que controlan los Centros de Mayores y quieren hacer carrera proponiendo planes de ahorro y a la vez subcontratando servicios.
O las brujas de la directoras de las guarderías y sus mariachis, cambiando los requisitos para admitir niños en el centro que sean de su "interés".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## insanekiller (5 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y de mí no dices nada, cabronazo?
> Soy el que más se expone con diferencia, remo y cuento mis miserias, si hace falta incluso bajo al barro para pelearme con el pizzero del Veyron y demás fauna que se pasa por el hilo.
> Coincido en lo de @Bizarroff, y no baja el nivel.
> Un superviviente que sirviéndose de su inteligencia y sus cojones se ha hecho fuerte en entornos donde la mayoría agachan la cabeza.
> Hay mucho que aprender de este señor, los que no sigáis sus consejos estáis bien jodidos.



Es lo que hay, el es mas chulo, es el hijo de puta que jode la empresa, el cabron que hace que los jefes digan: puff macho si sacamos esto el bizarrof se nos hecha encima, el que pone en su sitio a encargadillos y charos de residuos humanos, es el broncas de la empresa. No hace falta liarse a hostias el sabe que tiene la sarten por el mango, sabe hasta donde puede llegar la empresa y que el puede llegar aun mas lejos, por eso las empreas huyen de este tipo de gente, en cambio ustec solo lo deja entrever, la empresa va viendo que ustec va a menos pero ya esta, ya dije yo que en mi sector (industria) eso les da igual. En nuestra situación el ya estaría fuera con la improcedente


----------



## Fargo (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo hace años que tiré la toalla. Para mí no hay marcha atrás. Sé lo que son y lo que hacen y ninguna me despierta ninguna ilusión. El sexo es importante aunque lo es sobretodo en tu juventud, luego le vas quitando importancia.



Conozco cuarentones que perdieron la cabeza por un chochito joven que se ligaron tras años de sequía.
Nunca hay que bajar la guardia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> En el floro hamija en el floro.... Yo ando saturado de mujeres con rabo pero seguro que algún pardillo encuentras que te page las fantas.
> 
> @Azog el Profanador mira que @pacopalotes quiere conocer hombres.....
> 
> De nada a ambos....



Qué @pacopalotes pasé una foto con prueba de verificación. Yo ha todas las foreras con las que me he relacionado las he visto. Se trata de comprobar que es gente real. La amistad (y lo que surja de ella) no puede establecerse con alguien que desconoces.

Cuando vi a @Ibis por primera vez , por ejemplo , casi me da un patatús, no tiene nada que ver con lo que decían en el foro de ella. Recuerdo que empecé a reírme como un loco y decir "oh! , no puede ser , pero si está cachonda" .


----------



## Fargo (5 Ago 2022)

"Pedro Sánchez me ha subido el sueldo 50 euros, ahora sî merece la pena venir a trabajar".


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Qué @pacopalotes pasé una foto con prueba de verificación. Yo ha todas las foreras con las que me he relacionado las he visto. Se trata de comprobar que es gente real. La amistad (y lo que surja de ella) no puede establecerse con alguien que desconoces.
> 
> Cuando vi a @Ibis por primera vez , por ejemplo , casi me da un patatús, no tiene nada que ver con lo que decían en el foro de ella. Recuerdo que empecé a reírme como un loco y decir "oh! , no puede ser , pero si está cachonda" .



@pacopalotes ahora la pelota está en tu tejado.... No te riles.


Mi bebito fiu fiu @Jevitronka será la madrina y yo el padrino de la boda gitana que se avecina.....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @pacopalotes ahora la pelota está en tu tejado.... No te riles.
> 
> 
> Mi bebito fiu fiu @Jevitronka será la madrina y yo el padrino de la boda gitana que se avecina.....



No finjas , tú también quieres ver.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @pacopalotes ahora la pelota está en tu tejado.... No te riles.
> 
> 
> Mi bebito fiu fiu @Jevitronka será la madrina y yo el padrino de la boda gitana que se avecina.....



Habrá marisco y fariña galega


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

minuto 2:11 a cavar, que es más duro que remar


----------



## XRL (6 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]


pacopalotes dijo:


> No es una cuestión de dinero, me refiero a que si yo no soy putera por qué me tengo que conformar con un putero lleno de sida y degenerado?



yo no tengo ninguna enfermedad y me he ido mucho de putas desde los 17

hay algo que se llama condones

lo de degenerado ya no te digo nada xd


----------



## XRL (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Conozco cuarentones que perdieron la cabeza por un chochito joven que se ligaron tras años de sequía.
> Nunca hay que bajar la guardia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147251



lo malo que luego tendrás que hacer de proveedor y aguantar sus caprichos además de que si está buena se la querrán follar los demás hasta que te haga la liana o le hagas 1 larva para que se quede contigo


----------



## XRL (6 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues igual es por eso que con los del tinder la conversacion no llega a mas de cinco lineas , para el cuarenton soy un caramelito, pero no a nivel personal, sino porque les da igual todo y como sea la persona solo quieren meterla en caliente



pero si eso pasa con 20 años,que dices de cuarentón? xD

otra cosa que muchos hagan ver que les interesas mas allá de follar y tu te lo creas


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Ago 2022)

Si no hay xoxito no hay remo.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (6 Ago 2022)

A remar duro!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> minuto 2:11 a cavar, que es más duro que remar



Melafo, aunque tiene pinta que selafo el Richal. Que no falte el rimel y unos leggins.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, seguid remando.
Esto es lo que os espera cuando lleguéis a casa...
Os parece poco?
Acaso esperabáis una chortina pechugona que os reciba como si vinieráis de la guerra?
Pues nada de eso.
Y mañana, a la galera otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Trabajar este fin de semana me está llevando a un estado de derroición acelerada.
Escribo lo que mi mente atormentada tiene que decir sin cortarme un pelo:

*"Nada se escribió sobre los derrotados, los no elegidos para los buenos trabajos.
Los que madrugamos a horas indecentes para ir a remar por un cuenco de arroz, los que nos pasamos el día en la galera haciendo tareas repetitivas que hasta un mono podría hacer.
Los que llegamos agotados a casa y nadie nos da un abrazo, los que nunca saldremos en las revistas, los remeros a los que las mujeres ignoran porque ya no vivimos en 1950 donde había una chortina para cada remero.
Somos los hijos malditos de la Historia, nacimos en la época equivocada.
Lacayos sin apellido de la empresa privada que nos roba nuestro tiempo y nuestro aliento a cambio de un cuenco de arroz que nunca nos sacará de pobres, un día cualquiera moriremos entre turno y turno y a nadie le importará".*

_Memorias de Fargo El optimista._


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo que nos perdimos por el camino, la gasolina para el remero, el incentivo, la ilusión, la motivación, la ambición, un culito para gozar, unas tetitas que apretujar.
A qué aspiráis vosotros ahora? Esto no lo podéis comprar haciendo horas extras, salvo que lo paguemos por horas.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, remad por un cuenco de arroz y mañana volvéis otra vez.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Trabajar en fin de semana me está llevando a una derroición acelerada.
> Escribo sin pensar lo que mi mente atormentada tiene que decir:
> 
> Nada se escribió sobre los derrotados, los no elegidos para los buenos trabajos, las monedas de oro y los coñitos de las chortinas.
> ...



Menuda luserazo la Virgin lo de gastar tus vacaciones en marzo en casapapis y con mal clima ya es la guinda de tu derruicion, estás en la puta mierda hamego.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos perdimos por el camino, la gasolina para el remero, el incentivo, la ilusión, la motivación, la ambición de un chochito joven loquita por nosotros que nos apoye y nos haga reír con sus tonterías de mujer.
> A qué aspiráis vosotros ahora? Esto no lo podéis comprar haciendo horas extras, salvo que lo paguemos por horas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147872



Veneca, en vez de estar de casapapis en marzo podías haber viajado ahora a guanozuela a fokar panchas por cuencos de arroz, ahora curras en agosto como un luserazo derruido.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Veneca, en vez de estar de casapapis en marzo podías haber viajado ahora a guanozuela a fokar panchas por cuencos de arroz, ahora curras en agosto como un luserazo derruido.



Si algo tiene ser un perdedor es que luego sabes reconocer a otro perdedor a kilómetros, por mucho que intente aparentar lo contrario.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si algo tiene ser un perdedor es que luego sabes reconocer a otro perdedor a kilómetros, por mucho que intente aparentar lo contrario.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147923



Jeje hay rangos de losers y rangos, tú estás en el fondo y 4 escalones abajo mía en la pirámide de maslow.

Cuéntanos tus vacaciones de marzo en casapapis, debieron ser apasionantes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que nos perdimos por el camino, la gasolina para el remero, el incentivo, la ilusión, la motivación, la ambición, un culito para gozar, unas tetitas que apretujar.
> A qué aspiráis vosotros ahora? Esto no lo podéis comprar haciendo horas extras, salvo que lo paguemos por horas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147872



¿Quien es la zorr...señorita?


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien es la zorr...señorita?



Una que puso Blaster en un hilo.
La verdad es que el tipo es feo de narices, y mira lo que tiene al lado.
En cambio para el tito Fargo solo hay netflix al salir del curro.
Remar sin follar después es una broma de mal gusto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una que puso Blaster en un hilo.
> La verdad es que el tipo es feo de narices, y mira lo que tiene al lado.
> En cambio para el tito Fargo solo hay netflix al salir del curro.
> Remar sin follar después es una broma de mal gusto.



quedarse en casapapis de vacaciones en marzo y espera que le caiga una sarten, es tonto o no es tonto señores?


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## vayaquesi (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, seguid remando.
> Esto es lo que os espera cuando lleguéis a casa...
> Os parece poco?
> Acaso esperabáis una chortina pechugona que os reciba como si vinieráis de la guerra?
> ...



Yo ya no trabajo, estoy en desempleo desde hace poco, ¿Y sabéis que os espera el día que dejéis el remo?


Spoiler






Spoiler



Sí, exacto, la más jodida y absoluta NADA, así que ya os podéis olvidar de catar xoxito.


----------



## insanekiller (6 Ago 2022)

yo tengo 4 días de vacaciones, es una mierda de tiempo pero da la sensación que es un montón de tiempo, no quiero ni imaginar lo que seria tener cada mes tus 900 o mil y algo de IMV, es la distorsión de el tiempo y cuando "asimilas" que 2 días a la semana son "suficientes" cuando es una puta mierda pero como todos estan igual, menos mal que no soy fargo q aunque gana algo mas que yo (tampoco mucho mas) el pobre parece que apenas libra, es cierto? cuantos dias tienes libre al mes? la verdad es una gran putada no solo por el sino por los muchos que no tienen ni findes completos libres. La cultura del esclavismo en este pais es una puta mierda, bueno yo de momento voy a jugar el finde al mk8 quiero ver q tal las pistas nuevas


----------



## Murray's (6 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Yo ya no trabajo, estoy en desempleo desde hace poco, ¿Y sabéis que os espera el día que dejéis el remo?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Te crees que por tener un empleo se te van acercar como lapas??

Mi epoca de follador era cuando estaba de casapapi y no tenia ningún curro, tienes más tiempo para flirtear, salir porque estás muy descansado, y tiempo para hacer buena dieta y cuidar el fisico.

Para ligar en España necesitas echar muchas horas , salir mucho, relacionarse, si trabajas llegas reventado además sin ganas de nada mal comido engordas


----------



## vayaquesi (6 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Para ligar en España necesitas echar muchas horas , salir mucho, relacionarse, si trabajas llegas reventado además sin ganas de nada mal comido engordas



Totalmente de acuerdo, si eso se da por hecho.
Ahora que tengo todo el tiempo el mundo, el problema es "con quién quedar".... 
Qué fácil lo tienen las tías, abren el Tinder y ale, ríase usted de Disneyland. Mientras aquí a pico y pala que no sé qué cuesta más, si ligar o encontrar un trabajo, y creo que es más fácil acceder a un empleo.... Mierda de país.


----------



## Murray's (6 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, si eso se da por hecho.
> Ahora que tengo todo el tiempo el mundo, el problema es "con quién quedar"....
> Qué fácil lo tienen las tías, abren el Tinder y ale, ríase usted de Disneyland. Mientras aquí a pico y pala que no sé qué cuesta más, si ligar o encontrar un trabajo, y creo que es más fácil acceder a un empleo.... Mierda de país.



Es muy triste todo. Pero asi es la vida, ellas lo tienen muy fácil para quedar con tios.

En España no vale la pena ya ligar, se ha enmierdado todo desde hace 6 o 7 años hasta esta parte, te puedes meter en problemas, pueden meterte en la cárcel por cualquier gilipollez que tengas con una tia e incluso arruinarte la vida.
Lo mejor si puedes y si quieres construir una familia conocer una mujer tener un trabajo digno es emigrar y ver como se destruye el pais poco a poco con los españoles agonizando dentro.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Jeje hay rangos de losers y rangos, tú estás en el fondo y 4 escalones abajo mía en la pirámide de maslow.
> 
> Cuéntanos tus vacaciones de marzo en casapapis, debieron ser apasionantes.



Primero cuéntanos tú aquella dura experiencia en la pizzería.
Sabemos que algunas noches aún lloras por ello antes de quedarte dormido, como un soldado con secuelas de la guerra.
@Covid Bryant, no tengas miedo y ábrenos tu corazón.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (6 Ago 2022)

"Ramero", píllate "un piso puente" y lo reformas con tus propios músculos y "la churry". "Si se queda contigo será tuya, si no, nunca lo fue".


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Primero cuéntanos tú aquella dura experiencia en la pizzería.
> Sabemos que algunas noches aún lloras por ello antes de quedarte dormido, como un soldado con secuelas de la guerra.
> @Covid Bryant, no tengas miedo y ábrenos tu corazón.



luser, a q hora entras? jajajaja


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> luser, a q hora entras? jajajaja



Ya ha quedado claro que no tienes cojones de contar tu historia en la pizzería.
Señores, si este mensaje recibe 3 likes @Covid Bryant será expulsado del hilo por faltón, por mentiroso y sobre todo por COBARDE.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Yo ya no trabajo, estoy en desempleo desde hace poco, ¿Y sabéis que os espera el día que dejéis el remo?



Pero al menos no remas, quédate con eso.
Ser dueño y señor de organizar tu tiempo como tú quieras, sin que tener que adaptarte a los horarios que te dicten otros (padres, profesores, jefes) es un lujo al alcance de muy pocos.
Cada día lo tengo más claro, es mejor ser millonario en tiempo antes que en dinero.
Total, si remando en la mayoría de trabajos tampoco te haces rico.


----------



## kokakolo (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya ha quedado claro que no tienes cojones de contar tu historia en la pizzería.
> Señores, si este mensaje recibe 3 likes @Covid Bryant será expulsado del hilo por faltón, por mentiroso y sobre todo por COBARDE.



ya tienes los likes, actua


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya ha quedado claro que no tienes cojones de contar tu historia en la pizzería.
> Señores, si este mensaje recibe 3 likes @Covid Bryant será expulsado del hilo por faltón, por mentiroso y sobre todo por COBARDE.



se te nota dolido, tu vida de mierda, tu curro de mierda, tu única esperanza es que te echen y cobrar parito 2 años jajaja

vaya luser la virgen

sigue comiendo pichas pringui


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Ago 2022)

sigue comiendola mongolo


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, estoooo....


----------



## trukutruku (6 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Trabajar este fin de semana me está llevando a un estado de derroición acelerada.
> Escribo lo que mi mente atormentada tiene que decir sin cortarme un pelo:
> 
> *"Nada se escribió sobre los derrotados, los no elegidos para los buenos trabajos.
> ...



Muy bien salvo por lo de lacallos de la empresa privada.

Lacallos del monstruo que hemos criado entre todos, que va devorando recursos ajenos como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Señores, tengo que decir que me siento mejor tras haber liquidado al pizzero que renegaba de ser pizzero.
Si de algo me siento orgulloso en este hilo es de haber sido brutalmente sincero desde que lo empecé en un momento de desahogo.
Es cierto que el anonimato te permite decir cosas que no puedes decir en la vida real, por eso no entiendo que haya gente tan idiota que no aproveche esta oportunidad para contar su historia sin miedo al qué dirán.
El que tiene miedo al qué dirán en un foro es porque está aterrorizado al qué dirán fuera del foro, así de claro.
Yo al menos admito lo que soy, incluso lo admito abiertamente fuera del foro, para sorpresa de mi entorno que están acostumbrados a ponerse una máscara de triunfadores más falsa que un billete de 3 euros.
El primer paso para salir de la mierda es reconocer que estás en la mierda.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pero si yo estoy derroida no puedo pagar un piso voy a gastar dinero en mas cosas anda ya joder




Bueno bueno, los cuarentones solteros normalmente tienen más pasta y piso, te lo digo por las pestes de los cuarentones que echas en el hilo.

44, todo un derroido, estoy de vuelta de todo, sobre todo de las tías.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bueno bueno, los cuarentones solteros normalmente tienen más pasta y piso, te lo digo por las pestes de los cuarentones que echas en el hilo.
> 
> 44, todo un derroido, estoy de vuelta de todo, sobre todo de las tías.



Jajajajajajajaja cuéntanos cosas sobre tu derroiçio


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tengo que decir que me siento mejor tras haber liquidado al pizzero que renegaba de ser pizzero.
> Si de algo me siento orgulloso en este hilo es de haber sido brutalmente sincero desde que lo empecé en un momento de desahogo.
> Es cierto que el anonimato te permite decir cosas que no puedes decir en la vida real, por eso no entiendo que haya gente tan idiota que no aproveche esta oportunidad para contar su historia sin miedo al qué dirán.
> El que tiene miedo al qué dirán en un foro es porque está aterrorizado al qué dirán fuera del foro, así de claro.
> ...



Yo también a mí me dicen que soy pesimista y lo veo todo negro. Que cojones. Ayer salí conocí un muchacho que me contó que había estado viviendo en el extranjero en un piso patera con 15 tíos trabajando jajajajaja dice al lado de eso lo tuyo es un palacio


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Vaya si ligo, vaya si ligo , yo esq no salgo pero ayer vaya me ligo al que yo quiera a dedo jajajajaja hasta yo misma quedo sorprendida, pero si estoy de muro, encima me echaban menos años (o me peloteaban). El muchachito que quiero me ligo eso sí ninguno quiere nada serio pq todos tienen vidas de mierda y ni un puto duro


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Madre mía a montones a montones hay más tíos que puertas es tan fácil que te da una falsa sensación de abundancia por eso las mujeres entran en el carrusel y la derroicion. Hay abundancia pero poca calidad y seriedad. Yo pienso estoy se muro no creo que guste ya a nadie pues que va que va aún ligo igual que cuando era jovencita lo que pasa que ya digo la misma mierda de siempre no hay ninguno en condiciones. Los tíos están que se escogen a dedo, pero a dedo jóvenes mayores extranjeros nacionales el que quieras a dedo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Ago 2022)

Bah, llevo el pelo y la barba como Leto Atreides versión fea o como un patriarca gitano o un náufrago si hay mucho aire jajaja.

Fofisano rocoso, algo tapon, y aburrido de su vida, quiero quedarme en paro para tocarme los huevos.

Quiero pillar una chortina y un descapotable o una moto como todo cuarenton, cuando uno empieza a ver su finitud y quiere vivir más de nuevo, pero sigue con su vida.

No estoy especialmente mal en nada, solo aburrido y veo que se me va la vida, quiero tener tiempo.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bah, llevo el pelo y la barba como Leto Atreides versión fea o como un patriarca gitano o un náufrago si hay mucho aire jajaja.
> 
> Fofisano rocoso, algo tapon, y aburrido de su vida, quiero quedarme en paro para tocarme los huevos.
> 
> ...



Pero tú no tenías una señora?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero tú no tenías una señora?



Si, hoy mismo me ha echado un buen polvo, y que?, estoy aburrido... de todo en general y de nada en particular.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya ha quedado claro que no tienes cojones de contar tu historia en la pizzería.
> Señores, si este mensaje recibe 3 likes @Covid Bryant será expulsado del hilo por faltón, por mentiroso y sobre todo por COBARDE.



Aquí tienes otro. Un tío que se pasa la vida insultando debe ser expulsado de todos lados.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Pues yo me vine ayer con dos teléfonos, dos ligues. Los que escogí a dedo. Pero vaya, ninguno es guapo para llevarte las manos a la cabeza ni nada, pero bueno como va uno bebido se baja el listón y dices por qué no, ya veré, es que no se macho, ninguno es que me guste mucho. Los del tinder son más guapos, pero te dicen abiertamente que te quieren usar y eso me tira para atrás, ya ni engañarte. Los cogí a dedo y eso que no iba ni bien arreglada. Observé gordas llevándose a casa a tíos que estaban mejor que ellas, que si, pero que solo las quieren para meterla en caliente no es como lo pintais. Bueno a uno lo escogí a dedo y el otro me entró él y no me pareció feo en ese momento pero iba bebida tampoco me acuerdo bien, eso sí muy majo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me vine ayer con dos teléfonos, dos ligues. Los que escogí a dedo. Pero vaya, ninguno es guapo para llevarte las manos a la cabeza ni nada, pero bueno como va uno bebido se baja el listón y dices por qué no, ya veré, es que no se macho, ninguno es que me guste mucho. Los del tinder son más guapos, pero te dicen abiertamente que te quieren usar y eso me tira para atrás, ya ni engañarte



Quieres salami?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es muy triste todo. Pero asi es la vida, ellas lo tienen muy fácil para quedar con tios.
> 
> En España no vale la pena ya ligar, se ha enmierdado todo desde hace 6 o 7 años hasta esta parte, te puedes meter en problemas, pueden meterte en la cárcel por cualquier gilipollez que tengas con una tia e incluso arruinarte la vida.
> Lo mejor si puedes y si quieres construir una familia conocer una mujer tener un trabajo digno es emigrar y ver como se destruye el pais poco a poco con los españoles agonizando dentro.



Para quedar con tíos y para todo. La vida de una mujer es en modo fácil desde que nacen. Un día malo de ellas y es un día de puta madre para un tío.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quieres salami?



Pues si, eso te dicen. Busco follamiga, conocer, pasar buen rato, etc


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para quedar con tíos y para todo. La vida de una mujer es en modo fácil desde que nacen. Un día malo de ellas y es un día de puta madre para un tío.



No es así. Los tíos tienen sexo sin compromiso cuando quieren, eso ha rebajado el valor de las mujeres. Tampoco ofrecen más que eso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Vaya si ligo, vaya si ligo , yo esq no salgo pero ayer vaya me ligo al que yo quiera a dedo jajajajaja hasta yo misma quedo sorprendida, pero si estoy de muro, encima me echaban menos años (o me peloteaban). El muchachito que quiero me ligo eso sí ninguno quiere nada serio pq todos tienen vidas de mierda y ni un puto duro



Pero si te lo hemos dicho miles de veces. Una tía solo tiene que salir a la calle para tener tíos detrás.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si te lo hemos dicho miles de veces. Una tía solo tiene que salir a la calle para tener tíos detrás.



Pero no salgo. Además ya digo no hay novio hay solo para folletear, pero para novio no hay nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No es así. Los tíos tienen sexo sin compromiso cuando quieren, eso ha rebajado el valor de las mujeres. Tampoco ofrecen más que eso



Los huevos. Eso solo lo pueden hacer el 5% de los tíos. El resto para conseguir un triste polvo tienen que cavar y cavar y cavar durante meses, y el polvo le sale muy caro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero no salgo. Además ya digo no hay novio hay solo para folletear, pero para novio no hay nada



Pues ahí es donde vosotros tenéis que seleccionar bien. Los tíos no tenemos esa suerte.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los huevos. Eso solo lo pueden hacer el 5% de los tíos. El resto para conseguir un triste polvo tienen que cavar y cavar y cavar durante meses, y el polvo le sale muy caro.



No jodas y entonces pq todos los que hago match en tinder se ríen o dejan de hablarme si digo que busco novio? Todos quieren folleteos fácil y si te visto no me acuerdo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bah, llevo el pelo y la barba como Leto Atreides versión fea o como un patriarca gitano o un náufrago si hay mucho aire jajaja.
> 
> Fofisano rocoso, algo tapon, y aburrido de su vida, quiero quedarme en paro para tocarme los huevos.
> 
> ...



Vamos, un cuarentón normal que ya sabe de que va todo esto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No jodas y entonces pq todos los que hago match en tinder se ríen o dejan de hablarme si digo que busco novio? Todos quieren folleteos fácil y si te visto no me acuerdo



En Tinder solo quieren follar. Qué novedad.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En Tinder solo quieren follar. Qué novedad.



Vale y dónde busco. Hombre el muchacho que me ligue no es que m guste mucho, y su estilo se vida y trabajo es incompatible con que sea novio aunque el me dijo que si quería pero a saber igual eso son tonterías que se dicen para meterla. Los hechos esq estaba de paso por aquí y vive en otro sitio así que como va a ser mi novio. Me dice que yo le guste mucho mucho y que no busque más que puede ser mi novio pero eso es mentira si no vive aquí ese quiere meterla y ya está


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vamos, un cuarentón normal que ya sabe de que va todo esto.



Jajajajajajajajajajajqjaa


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No jodas y entonces pq todos los que hago match en tinder se ríen o dejan de hablarme si digo que busco novio? *Todos quieren folleteos fácil y si te visto no me acuerdo*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Ago 2022)

__





Mi nuevo compañero de trabajo: "yo vengo a trabajar, no a hacer amigos"


Visto en FC: Hace poco se incorporó un compañero a la empresa (en un almacén) que es bastante serio, saluda y es educado pero va a lo suyo. Desde el primer día ya avisó al graciosillo porque este le hizo una broma de meterle un paquete de donuts que era para tirar en la mochila (como si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

pobret el farguito fracasadito y los zankeadores come pollas igual jajajaja

_Señores, tengo que decir que me siento mejor tras haber liquidado al pizzero que renegaba de ser pizzero.
Si de algo me siento orgulloso en este hilo es de haber sido brutalmente sincero desde que lo empecé en un momento de desahogo.
Es cierto que el anonimato te permite decir cosas que no puedes decir en la vida real, por eso no entiendo que haya gente tan idiota que no aproveche esta oportunidad para contar su historia sin miedo al qué dirán.
El que tiene miedo al qué dirán en un foro es porque está aterrorizado al qué dirán fuera del foro, así de claro.
Yo al menos admito lo que soy, incluso lo admito abiertamente fuera del foro, para sorpresa de mi entorno que están acostumbrados a ponerse una máscara de triunfador más falsa que un billete de 3 euros.
El primer paso para salir de la mierda es reconocer que estás en la mierda. _

jajjajja que manera de comer pollas, el tipo quiere que admita que soy un luserazo como él, pues chico si no lo soy que cojones voy a admitir? jajjaj me sobra el cash y no tengo un horario de remero subnormal por mil pavos de mierda, ni soy casapapis, ni me quedo en casa cuando cojo vacaciones ( que es cuando quiero btw)

@Fargo eres un puto loser, es tu realidad, no la mía, asumelo me sigo riendo de ti por tonto y punto, buscate otro fraca para chuparosla mutuamente y regodearos en la mierda de vida que gastais, perdedor LOSER


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Madre mía a montones a montones hay más tíos que puertas es tan fácil que te da una falsa sensación de abundancia por eso las mujeres entran en el carrusel y la derroicion. Hay abundancia pero poca calidad y seriedad. Yo pienso estoy se muro no creo que guste ya a nadie pues que va que va aún ligo igual que cuando era jovencita lo que pasa que ya digo la misma mierda de siempre no hay ninguno en condiciones. Los tíos están que se escogen a dedo, pero a dedo jóvenes mayores extranjeros nacionales el que quieras a dedo



estás de muro con 36 que te eché o tienes más jhahaha

es que las tipas de noche os makeais y engañais a cualquiera, suma la poca luz y el alcohol de más y el hambre, hay mucho parguela con más hambre que un etiope o ruandes, he visto hasta yogurines de 20 hablando con charazos de 55...

lo de descartar por convers random las tipas sois muy tontas, yo hundo en cash y logicamente no lo voy alardeando a las dos frases para que me venga una goldigger o buscona, sois más tontas que una pila de ladrillos

abundancia pa echar un clavo teneis sí, pero pa quién os aguante menos


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me vine ayer con dos teléfonos, dos ligues. Los que escogí a dedo. Pero vaya, ninguno es guapo para llevarte las manos a la cabeza ni nada, pero bueno como va uno bebido se baja el listón y dices por qué no, ya veré, es que no se macho, ninguno es que me guste mucho. Los del tinder son más guapos, pero te dicen abiertamente que te quieren usar y eso me tira para atrás, ya ni engañarte. Los cogí a dedo y eso que no iba ni bien arreglada. Observé gordas llevándose a casa a tíos que estaban mejor que ellas, que si, pero que solo las quieren para meterla en caliente no es como lo pintais. Bueno a uno lo escogí a dedo y el otro me entró él y no me pareció feo en ese momento pero iba bebida tampoco me acuerdo bien, eso sí muy majo



muy majo de hablar alcoholizados 5 minutos, sois tontisimas jajajaj, luego normal que os descuartizen por ahí, poco pasa



pacopalotes dijo:


> No es así. Los tíos tienen sexo sin compromiso cuando quieren, eso ha rebajado el valor de las mujeres. Tampoco ofrecen más que eso



cuando quieren si bajan listón hasta limites sorpresivos y a veces ni aún así, pero bueno hay otros métodos con los que acabas AHORRANDO no como el luserazo de @Fargo



pacopalotes dijo:


> No jodas y entonces pq todos los que hago match en tinder se ríen o dejan de hablarme si digo que busco novio? Todos quieren folleteos fácil y si te visto no me acuerdo



porque en kinder salvo que seas un pivón que no es el caso, se va a descargar e ya


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me vine ayer con dos teléfonos, dos ligues. Los que escogí a dedo. Pero vaya, ninguno es guapo para llevarte las manos a la cabeza ni nada,


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quiero pillar una chortina y un descapotable o una moto como todo cuarenton, cuando uno empieza a ver su finitud y quiere vivir más de nuevo, pero sigue con su vida.



Lo que viene siendo marcarse un Dicaprio, follarse teenagers es el secreto de la eterna juventud.
Sin embargo, pocos pueden darse el lujo de catar chochito joven siendo cuarentón.


----------



## Alarkos (7 Ago 2022)

El nivel de agotamiento depende de la boga en la que se encuentre. Yo estoy en boga de ataque, aún aguanto. Los de boga de ariete entiendo que este reventados.


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No finjas , tú también quieres ver.



YES IS YES

Simpre es bonito ver a una buena hembra..... Aunque nuestros gustos difieren......

Pero @pacopalotes se ha rilado....


----------



## Bizarroff (7 Ago 2022)

Alarkos dijo:


> El nivel de agotamiento depende de la boga en la que se encuentre. Yo estoy en boga de ataque, aún aguanto. Los de boga de ariete entiendo que este reventados.



Y del tiempo que lleves de condena encadenado en la galera. Imaginad los que llevéis 5-7 incluso 10 años, que ya empezáis a saber de qué va la fiesta, la degradación física y mental que podemos sentir los que llevamos 25 o 30 años. Dejar el remo pasa a ser casi una cuestión de vida o muerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y del tiempo que lleves de condena encadenado en la galera. Imaginad los que llevéis 5-7 incluso 10 años, que ya empezáis a saber de qué va la fiesta, la degradación física y mental que podemos sentir los que llevamos 25 o 30 años. Dejar el remo pasa a ser casi una cuestión de vida o muerte.



Cuando has dicho 5-7 me iba a reír. Ahí todavía tenía ilusión. Como has dicho, los que llevamos 25 años ya contamos los días hasta dejarlo. Yo tengo ya marcada la fecha y todo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> YES IS YES
> 
> Simpre es bonito ver a una buena hembra..... Aunque nuestros gustos difieren......
> 
> Pero @pacopalotes se ha rilado....



Mas rabo que el Diablo.


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mas rabo que el Diablo.



No lo creo, la verdad.
Paqui tiene todos los síntomas de una Charo, incluyendo esa forma de escribir desordenada.


----------



## ApartapeloS (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


>



Este tío debe ser florero porque usa mucha nomenclatura floril.


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

Pobre Paqui.
En este hilo le estamos contando las verdades del barquero.


----------



## Alarkos (7 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y del tiempo que lleves de condena encadenado en la galera. Imaginad los que llevéis 5-7 incluso 10 años, que ya empezáis a saber de qué va la fiesta, la degradación física y mental que podemos sentir los que llevamos 25 o 30 años. Dejar el remo pasa a ser casi una cuestión de vida o muerte.



Eso es, 2 años en boga de ariete queman como mis 7 en boga de ataque. Una boga de paseo por el mediterráneo (o funcionario) la puedes aguantar 20 años.


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

Remad el Domingo también cabrones, alguien tiene que servir mesas en temporada alta.
Trabajar de sol a sol a 35 grados sirviendo mesas por 1000 euros MANDA.
Aguantar broncas de los jefecillos y vaciles de los clientes se incluye en el sueldo.
A veces veréis parejitas felices a las que tendréis que atender mientras vosotros sois nuncafollistas, ahí es cuando os daréis cuenta que estáis en la mierda.
Y al día siguiente a remar otra vez.
DERROICIÓN.


----------



## ApartapeloS (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Este tío debe ser florero porque usa mucha nomenclatura floril.



Estoy convencido


----------



## Murray's (7 Ago 2022)

Infierno en los supermercados de zonas turísticas


No hay trabajo de otra cosa? No todos semos ingenieros... para esas otras cosas ya tienen a bulgaros y rumanos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Murray's (7 Ago 2022)

Dónde aconsejas emigrar?
@Fargo


----------



## Murray's (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad el Domingo también cabrones, alguien tiene que servir mesas en temporada alta.
> Trabajar de sol a sol a 35 grados sirviendo mesas por 1000 euros MANDA.
> Aguantar broncas de los jefecillos y vaciles de los clientes se incluye en el sueldo.
> A veces veréis parejitas felices a las que tendréis que atender mientras vosotros sois nuncafollistas, ahí es cuando os daréis cuenta que estáis en la mierda.
> ...





Yo si fuera camata a 35° en sombra x 1000€ y no follara me pondria a derribar mesas y tirarlo todo al suelo, algo asi como mi amigo bill murray hace en esta escena:

2;23


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pobre Paqui.
> En este hilo le estamos contando las verdades del barquero.



Yo no me creo que una tipa de su edad no sepa de qué va esto.


----------



## Red Herring (7 Ago 2022)

Esa mirada baja remerillos ,se acaba la condicional...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Fecha como tal no tengo, pero si una idea aproximada de cuando me lanzo al agua desde lo alto de la galera. Tiene que ser entre los 50-53 años como edad límite. Algo que me permita trincar dos años de paro y luego empalmar con el subsidio para +52 hasta que me jubilen. Ahora tengo 47 palos, es cosa de aguantar 3-5 años, ya casi puedo ver la orilla con el catalejo. Y no descarto en cualquier momento solicitar media jornada, que es un aumento de calidad de vida brutal.



Tranqui, porque este invierno, cuando salgas de remar y encuentres una ciudad fría y oscura, donde oyes gritos y susurros de lenguas incomprensibles, sentirás como un _amego_ te saca las tripas. Te hará un favor, porque te _jubilará_ anticipadamente.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Dónde aconsejas emigrar?
> @Fargo



Jaja hay que estar loco para pedir consejos a un ignorante, repugnante, despreciable y vago ser como Fargo.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> estás de muro con 36 que te eché o tienes más jhahaha
> 
> es que las tipas de noche os makeais y engañais a cualquiera, suma la poca luz y el alcohol de más y el hambre, hay mucho parguela con más hambre que un etiope o ruandes, he visto hasta yogurines de 20 hablando con charazos de 55...
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajjaa madre mía madre mía aquí hay más tíos que puertas ahora entiendo pq se quedan solteronas hasta los 40, hay tantos tíos que no sabes con cuál vas a quedar, si esq me dq cosa, y si encuentro otro mejor? Jajajajaja la leche por eso la gente está dispuesta a vivir en pateras miserables y lo que encarte hoy ya no he salido pq madrugo pero he rechazado cita y he ido a la playa y otra vez un montón de tíos que encima se matan en el gimnasio pa k los mires jajajajaja esq hay más tíos w puertas estoy flipando yo esto no lo había visto será pq es verano


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> muy majo de hablar alcoholizados 5 minutos, sois tontisimas jajajaj, luego normal que os descuartizen por ahí, poco pasa
> 
> 
> cuando quieren si bajan listón hasta limites sorpresivos y a veces ni aún así, pero bueno hay otros métodos con los que acabas AHORRANDO no como el luserazo de @Fargo
> ...



No que cuando me fui a mi casa me habló por el wasap y eso mi amiga se piro con un macho y tuve q volverme sola con un cague que flipas. Y cuando llegue me dijo si me lo hubieras dicho t recojo y tal. Mi amiga dice q está muy bueno, yo no sé la verdad pq hay más tíos q puertas


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Fecha como tal no tengo, pero si una idea aproximada de cuando me lanzo al agua desde lo alto de la galera. Tiene que ser entre los 50-53 años como edad límite. Algo que me permita trincar dos años de paro y luego empalmar con el subsidio para +52 hasta que me jubilen. Ahora tengo 47 palos, es cosa de aguantar 3-5 años, ya casi puedo ver la orilla con el catalejo. Y no descarto en cualquier momento solicitar media jornada, que es un aumento de calidad de vida brutal.



y como vas a vivir con 450€?

casapapieando extreme?


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> YES IS YES
> 
> Simpre es bonito ver a una buena hembra..... Aunque nuestros gustos difieren......
> 
> Pero @pacopalotes se ha rilado....



Que es rilarse?


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No que cuando me fui a mi casa me habló por el wasap y eso mi amiga se piro con un macho y tuve q volverme sola con un cague que flipas. Y cuando llegue me dijo si me lo hubieras dicho t recojo y tal. Mi amiga dice q está muy bueno, yo no sé la verdad pq hay más tíos q puertas



vamos que eres un despojo que te entran y te crees que se van a quedar contigo jajajaj

puertas para follar si, para aguantar chareos no


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Pues esq yo en realidad he perdido mucho tiempo no salía ni había tíos en mi zona ni nada ni de coña cómo esto que es un mamoneo que flipas


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> minuto 2:11 a cavar, que es más duro que remar



Que majos son está y el richal, seguro que me les encuentro en algún festivalillo y me lo paso de cojones con ellos


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Jaja hay que estar loco para pedir consejos a un ignorante, repugnante, despreciable y vago ser como Fargo.



no deja de ser un vago pidiendo consejo a un fraca remero

ambos están derruidos

murrays todavía más ya que tiene 10 palos más


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vamos que eres un despojo que te entran y te crees que se van a quedar contigo jajajaj
> 
> puertas para follar si, para aguantar chareos no



Ya, eso es verdad es así pero tío pq vienes a deprimirme pues ellos hacen eso pasarlo bien con unas y con otras y no se deprimen por no tener novia


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Esto es la leche, un montón de tíos buenos que te cagas por eso vale tanto el metro cuadrado pero a ver es verdad esto es operación novio tengo q elegir bien pero a quien? Esa es la cuestión sigo perdiendo el tiempo rechazando? Hoy rechacé uno pq las fotos q tenía luego me mandó selfie y tenía cara de derroido carruselero


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya, eso es verdad es así pero tío pq vienes a deprimirme pues ellos hacen eso pasarlo bien con unas y con otras y no se deprimen por no tener novia



se deprimen tb, porque tienen que tirarle a pacopalotes pa mojar por primera vez en meses

es un bucle de derruición total

los tíos follan lo que pueden de pascuas a ramos y las tías no conseguis un tío fijo que se ajuste a vuestras desmesuradas exigencias

es un win win para el nwo, gente viviendo sola y pagando zulos y gastando en la nait donde solo hay putas y maricones


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> y como vas a vivir con 450€?
> 
> casapapieando extreme?



Pues malamente. Muy mal, a ver yo tampoco me olvidó de que hay que buscar los billetes, tienes razón dónde voy con un matao casapapy. Mira si están malamente que quieren colocarse en mi patera que ya manda cojones la cosa que me da vergüenza hasta a mí pero peor es lo suyo


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> se deprimen tb, porque tienen que tirarle a pacopalotes pa mojar por primera vez en meses
> 
> es un bucle de derruición total
> 
> ...



Totalmente....desmesuradas exigencias pq hay abundancia, si ellos quisieran compromiso, pero esq se igualan todos a la baja entonces no sabes cuál escoger pq total todos son mataos


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> se deprimen tb, porque tienen que tirarle a pacopalotes pa mojar por primera vez en meses
> 
> es un bucle de derruición total
> 
> ...



Oye pues pacopalotes tiene éxito joder. Hoy un gitano me miró con cara de vicio ahí me asusté y ya me fui de la playa


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No lo creo, la verdad.
> Paqui tiene todos los síntomas de una Charo, incluyendo esa forma de escribir desordenada.



Jajajajaajajajajajjaaj


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues esq yo en realidad he perdido mucho tiempo no salía ni había tíos en mi zona ni nada ni de coña cómo esto que es un mamoneo que flipas



A ver si vas a descubrir ahora que en España hay vida en el mediterráneo y en Madrí.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A ver si vas a descubrir ahora que en España hay vida en el mediterráneo y en Madrí.



Pues si, totalmente


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A ver si vas a descubrir ahora que en España hay vida en el mediterráneo y en Madrí.



Pero Madrid no es como esto, no me gustó me dió mucho miedo demasiado grande y muchos panchitos y no se me da miedo no me gusta


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Mira aquí no existe el muro. Hasta los señores y las señoras de 50,60 se arreglan para ir al mamoneo y a ligar, no hay muro aquí vea señoras en grupito de 60años luciendo se y hombres igual vestidos con clase listos para el mamoneo, x eso las señoras eligen benidorm para veranear XK aki hay mamoneo del bueno para todas las edades y muchos hombres solteros. Aki hay calidad de vida y mamoneo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

@pacopalotes , nos tienen en un sin vivir , ¿eres un forero hembra o no eres un forero hembra?. Queremos de saber.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> @pacopalotes , nos tienen en un sin vivir , ¿eres un forero hembra o no eres un forero hembra?. Queremos de saber.



Más rabo k cuello tiene un pavo 30cm


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Si fuera capaz de enganchar uno de billetes me colocaría en su casa y mi cuenco limpio para caprichos a tpc el feminismo


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si fuera capaz de enganchar uno de billetes me colocaría en su casa y mi cuenco limpio para caprichos a tpc el feminismo


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1149090



Ahora ya un hombre que tenga piso es como si fuera rico, un privilegiado, significa q no es mileurista


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ahora ya un hombre que tenga piso es como si fuera rico, un privilegiado, significa q no es mileurista



Eso es una chorrada , sin acritud. Un hombre puede tener un piso por muchas razones. Yo he heredado el mío. Eso no es suficiente para excluirme de la vida del remero.

Tener casa pagada ayuda y mucho , pero tampoco te convierte en un triunfador.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo me vine ayer con dos teléfonos, dos ligues. Los que escogí a dedo. Pero vaya, ninguno es guapo para llevarte las manos a la cabeza ni nada, pero bueno como va uno bebido se baja el listón y dices por qué no, ya veré, es que no se macho, ninguno es que me guste mucho. Los del tinder son más guapos, pero te dicen abiertamente que te quieren usar y eso me tira para atrás, ya ni engañarte. Los cogí a dedo y eso que no iba ni bien arreglada. Observé gordas llevándose a casa a tíos que estaban mejor que ellas, que si, pero que solo las quieren para meterla en caliente no es como lo pintais. Bueno a uno lo escogí a dedo y el otro me entró él y no me pareció feo en ese momento pero iba bebida tampoco me acuerdo bien, eso sí muy majo



Eres tío o tía? Aclarate pac@


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Ago 2022)

Hasta el nabo


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Eso es una chorrada , sin acritud. Un hombre puede tener un piso por muchas razones. Yo he heredado el mío. Eso no es suficiente para excluirme de la vida del remero.
> 
> Tener casa pagada ayuda y mucho , pero tampoco te convierte en un triunfador.



Pues yo con 1000 euros sin gastos ya me consideraría remere privilegiade. Pero claro sin gastos y viviendo dignamente no casapapiteando y racaneando. Tener un techo actualmente de chupa un cuenco entero


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ahora ya un hombre que tenga piso es como si fuera rico, un privilegiado, significa q no es mileurista



Que te haga un bombo y te quedas con su piso, aunque tenga hipoteca por ley está obligado a seguir pagándolo aunque ya no viva en él.
Joder, qué facil es joderle la vida a un hombre en estos tiempos de feminismo y empoderamiento.
Retiro lo dicho.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Eres tío o tía? Aclarate pac@



Soy género neutro


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que te haga un bombo y te quedas con su piso, aunque tenga hipoteca por ley está obligado a seguir pagándolo aunque ya no viva en él.
> Joder, qué facil es joderle la vida a un hombre en estos tiempos.
> Retiro lo dicho.



Un bombo no es un cachondeo. Tienes que tener uno de billetes detrás o se hace muy cuesta arriba con lo cara que está la vida


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo con 1000 euros sin gastos ya me consideraría remere privilegiade. Pero claro sin gastos y viviendo dignamente no casapapiteando y racaneando. Tener un techo actualmente de chupa un cuenco entero



Sin gastos es imposible, pero yo cobró más de 1.000 euros en una fábrica desde hace años ya , y me da para ahorrar y no privarme de casi nada. Aunque tampoco tengo vicios caros.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Sin gastos es imposible, pero yo cobró más de 1.000 euros en una fábrica desde hace años , ya , y me da para ahorrar y no privarme de casi nada. Aunque tampoco tengo vicios caros.



No te vas de putillas ?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No te vas de putillas ?



No. He tenido temporadas cuando era más joven y nunca de manera asidua. Una vez cada quince días y así...

Mi mayor gasto actual es en comida y en ocio electrónico.

Estoy en el período en el que quiero encontrar una mujer medio normal y dejarme de polladas. El tiempo se va y la vida no perdona.


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Sin gastos es imposible, pero yo cobró más de 1.000 euros en una fábrica desde hace años , ya , y me da para ahorrar y no privarme de casi nada. *Aunque tampoco tengo vicios caros.*



Puedes ahorrar porque no tienes novia.
Si la tuvieras no ahorrarías un céntimo, incluso te endeudarías con una hipoteca de una casa grande que jamás habrías comprado de estar soltero y un coche nuevo que tampoco te habrìas comprado.
Viajes de una semana por 3000 euros, tu dinero volaría rápidamente.
Es el poder del chocho, dilapidando los ahorros de los hombres desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Cuando eres propietario de un piso de soltero y te juntas con una para casarte y hacerle un hijo NUNCA debes de vivir en ese piso.
> 
> Puedes inventarte cualquier excusa, que si es pequeño, que si está lejos del centro, que si es ruidoso, que si la vecina del quinto es muy fea, que si la abuela fuma, pero jamás metas en él a la mujer que vayas a preñar. Porque te lo puede levantar y dejarte en la puta calle.



Si el piso está a tu nombre también te lo levantará aunque no vivas en él.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No. He tenido temporadas cuando era más joven y nunca de manera asidua. Una vez cada quince días y así...
> 
> Mi mayor gasto actual es en comida y en ocio electrónico.
> 
> Estoy en el período en el que quiero encontrar una mujer medio normal y dejarme de polladas. El tiempo se va y la vida no perdona.



Joder una putilla cada 15 días casi nada y me queréis rallar a mi por pillar un macho


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Puedes ahorrar porque no tienes novia.
> Si la tuvieras no ahorrarías un céntimo, incluso te endeudarías con una hipoteca de una casa grande que jamás habrías comprado de estar soltero y un coche nuevo que tampoco te habrìas comprado.
> Viajes de una semana por 3000 euros, tu dinero volaría rápidamente.
> Es el poder del chocho, dilapidando los ahorros de los hombres desde tiempos inmemoriales.



Yo creo que a los hombres les gusta que las mujeres dilapiden su dinero y eso les pone mucho a mí tb me gusta gastar su dinero por lo w no tengo problemas en ese sentido para complacerle


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Joder una putilla cada 15 días casi nada y me queréis rallar a mi por pillar un macho



Sabes que ir de putas es en realidad una mierda, ¿no?

Es pura derroicion, vas a contrarreloj, no disfrutas casi nada al no haber una conexión emocional, es solo el efímero placer del momento en que te corres. Nada más. Y yo encima solía ir borracho , tras estar toda la noche bebiendo con chicos más mayores que yo ( y que me llevaban a esos sitios).


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Vaya machos en la costa vaya machos!!!!!! Se ponen a jugar al voley y a la pelotita en el agua haciendo como si se divirtieran en realidad kieren lucirse k les miren xro sobretodo les gustaría k dilapiden su pasta aunque como no tienen pues son infelices. A pulirse las pagas ajenas en el corte ingles señores!!!! Bolsitos de guess makillajes de marca k no falte de nada a dilapidar cómo si no hubiera un mañana las pagas ajenas


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Sabes que ir de putas es en realidad una mierda, ¿no?
> 
> Es pura derroicion, vas a contrarreloj, no disfrutas casi nada al no haber una conexión emocional, es solo el efímero placer del momento en que te corres. Nada más. Y yo encima solía ir borracho , tras estar toda la noche bebiendo con chicos más mayores que yo ( y que me llevaban a esos sitios).



Joder, la derroicion pura. Que edad tenías? Veintitantos?;no me jodas....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo creo que a los hombres les gusta que las mujeres dilapiden su dinero y eso les pone mucho a mí tb me gusta gastar su dinero por lo w no tengo problemas en ese sentido para complacerle



A mí me gusta que las mujeres tengan su trabajo y mantenga sus gastos personales. Yo perdí una medio novia por eso , porque quería que yo págase siempre.

No tengo complejo de cajero automático.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Joder, la derroicion pura. Que edad tenías? Veintitantos?;no me jodas....



Si , veinte y picos. Ahora ya he aprendido la lección y ni se me pasa por la cabeza volver.

Lo bueno , que siempre me invitaban , porque yo estaba sin un duro.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mí me gusta que las mujeres tengan su trabajo y mantenga sus gastos personales. Yo perdí una medio novia por eso , porque quería que yo págase siempre.
> 
> No tengo complejo de cajero automático.



X eso estás solo a ninguna mujer le gusta eso x muy feminista k sea. La única en la patera k ha enganchado un macho es pq el tío cobra bien y tiene un piso en la playa, ya te digo yo k no lo quería si fuera pagitero


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo creo que a los hombres les gusta que las mujeres dilapiden su dinero y eso les pone mucho a mí tb me gusta gastar su dinero por lo w no tengo problemas en ese sentido para complacerle



Paqui, estás confundida.
No todos somos como Richard Gere en Pretty woman.
Aún recuerdo cuando llegaba la cuenta para pagar en el restaurante de turno con mi exnovia, me entraban sudores fríos en el cuerpo.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Además si se lo funde todo en ropa Kien paga las cenitas viajecitos y salidas? A mí no me engañan


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, estás confundida.
> No todos somos como el personaje de Richard Gere en Pretty woman.
> Aún recuerdo cuando llegaba la cuenta para pagar en el restaurante de turno con mi exnovia, me entraban sudores fríos en.el cuerpo.



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajsjsjajaja


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que es rilarse?



Lo que tú has echo...

@pacopalotes tienes que comprender que a los hombres nos nos gustan otros hombres y por eso se explica el 99% de tus fracasos amorosos....

En Netflix funciona por que es un película en la vida real NO


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Lo que tú has echo...
> 
> @pacopalotes tienes que comprender que a los hombres nos nos gustan otros hombres y por eso se explica el 99% de tus fracasos amorosos....
> 
> En Netflix funciona por que es un película en la vida real NO



Una novia cuesta pasta asumelo kieren cenitas viajecitos lo k tu NUNCA podrás permitirte, muertohambre


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una novia cuesta pasta asumelo kieren cenitas viajecitos lo k tu NUNCA podrás permitirte, muertohambre



Pamplinadas de hombre que quiere ser mujer....

A los hombres de verdad no nos importa pagar la cena, la bebida... estamos invirtiendo en futuro y demuestras que eres un caballero. Eso si se lo pagaria a una mujer con utero no a una mujer con rabo....


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

No hay nada como el "PAGO YO" , las mujeres tienen un mecanismo primitivo ancestral que reacciona ante el yo pago captando que ese macho es solvente y protector y por tanto merece ser el elegido para reproducirse . Para q creéis que existen los vinos caros? No sirven para nada es solo un dispendio que el hombre hace para hacer ver a la hembra esto (eso lo leí de un burbujero)


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Una novia cuesta pasta asumelo kieren cenitas viajecitos lo k tu NUNCA podrás permitirte, muertohambre



Igual sí puede permitírselo, pero le cuesta tanto ganar ese dinero remando con el sudor de su frente que se lo piensa dos veces.
Si una quiere tema, paseo por la costa sin soltar un euro, polvete en el coche y si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual sí puede permitírselo, pero le cuesta tanto ganar ese dinero remando con el sudor de su frente que se lo piensa dos veces.
> Si una quiere tema, paseo por la costa sin soltar un euro, polvete en el coche y si te he visto no me acuerdo.



Jajajajajsjajajajajajajajajajaja joder y si invita a su patera y pone el desayuno gratis mejor no? Así ahorra gasolina... "Mejor vamos andando dando un paseo", "yo es que soy mucho de andar"


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Ago 2022)

Eso es de tristes.....

Si invito a rondas en el bar del pueblo a los paisanos o a los amigos no voy a invitar a una hembra de buen ver.....

Lo que le duele es que se invite a las hembras y no a los travelos....


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajajajsjajajajajajajajajajaja joder y si invita a su patera y pone el desayuno gratis mejor no? Así ahorra gasolina



A su patera no porque seguramente vive con sus padres.
Cosas de vivir en un país con alquileres por las nubes y sueldos cuencos de arroz.


----------



## machotafea (7 Ago 2022)

Sois todos los cagañoles unos putisimos retrasados. 

Toda la mierda que os pase es poco comparado con lo que merecéis. 

Sois un pueblo de mierda, me cago en vuestra calavera.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> X eso estás solo a ninguna mujer le gusta eso x muy feminista k sea. La única en la patera k ha enganchado un macho es pq el tío cobra bien y tiene un piso en la playa, ya te digo yo k no lo quería si fuera pagitero



Mejor solo , que solo y arruinado. De todas formas eso es típico de chavalas jóvenes sin oficio ni beneficio. Las mujeres a partir de los 25 - 30 años ya suelen ser financieramente independientes y buscan otras cosas aunque hándicap del dinero sigue ahí. Yo por eso prefiero relacionarme con mujeres de mi franja de edad, treintañeras.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí no me engañan



Quién no nos engaña eres tú , de mujer tienes lo que yo de estrella de cine. Así es hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Ago 2022)

Pero en serio no sabeis distingir entre un getas y quien no lo es?

Yo prefiero pagar un café y retratar a la persona que no pagarlo y quedarme con la duda....

Sois unos agarrados asi ni novia ni amigos ni nada de nada....


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Sois todos los cagañoles unos putisimos retrasados.
> 
> Toda la mierda que os pase es poco comparado con lo que merecéis.
> 
> Sois un pueblo de mierda, me cago en vuestra calavera.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pero en serio no sabeis distingir entre un getas y quien no lo es?
> 
> Yo prefiero pagar un café y retratar a la persona que no pagarlo y quedarme con la duda....
> 
> Sois unos agarrados asi ni novia ni amigos ni nada de nada....



Claro XK t crees q están solos son casapapy y muy ratas XK dicen k están ahorrando para una caravana y vivir como el lobo estepario ese


----------



## Fargo (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro XK t crees q están solos son casapapy y muy ratas XK dicen k están ahorrando para una caravana y vivir como el lobo estepario ese



Una caravana dice...
Seat cordoba con techo solar MANDA.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Pues sigue ahorrando para el seat


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> vamos que eres un despojo que te entran y te crees que se van a quedar contigo jajajaj
> 
> puertas para follar si, para aguantar chareos no



Pues si me lo creo tío me lo creo soy muy inocente yo quiero pensar que les he gustado de verdad y no que es por meterla en caliente que le tiran a todas


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Vaya si ligo, vaya si ligo , yo esq no salgo pero ayer vaya me ligo al que yo quiera a dedo jajajajaja hasta yo misma quedo sorprendida, pero si estoy de muro, encima me echaban menos años (o me peloteaban). El muchachito que quiero me ligo eso sí ninguno quiere nada serio pq todos tienen vidas de mierda y ni un puto duro



No, mujer, no. Siento que voy a der duro, pero es lon que hay. Ligas porque quieren descsrgar sus huevos y tú para ellos eres un cubo de semen. No es que no quieran nada serio porque estén tiesos, que puede que también lo estén (hay muchos que te aseguro que no lo estamos), pero es que para que un tío con pasta cargue contigo y con tus problemas, tienes que ofeecerle algo.

Que cobres 1500 euros de mierda a mí me la suda. Aon dos pesetas. Tienes que ofrecer algo si quieres que te retiren del mercado.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No, mujer, no. Siento que voy a der duro, pero es lon que hay. Ligas porque quieren descsrgar sus huevos y tú para ellos eres un cubo de semen. No es que no quieran nada serio porque estén tiesos, que puede que también lo estén (hay muchos que te aseguro que no lo estamos), pero es que para que un tío con pasta cargue contigo y con tus problemas, tienes que ofeecerle algo.
> 
> Que cobres 1500 euros de mierda a mí me la suda. Aon dos pesetas. Tienes que ofrecer algo si quieres que te retiren del mercado.



Y entonces XK me dijo que quería ser mi baby y todo eso sí en verdad vive en otro lado y es un guarro en fin para k me dice eso sí es para descargar los huevos hijo de puta era del montón sois unos cabrones pues iros de putas o os den x culo derroidos


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y entonces XK me dijo que quería ser mi baby y todo eso sí en verdad vive en otro lado y es un guarro en fin para k me dice eso sí es para descargar los huevos hijo de puta era del montón



Paqui, esos tíos mienten diciéndote que quieren algo serio cuando en realidad solo quieren descargar sus huevos.
Pero tù también les mientes intentando hacerles creer que te gustan cuando en realidad solo quieres su dinero, que tengan casa y demás cosas que puedan ofrecerte.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

Hasta un panchito se ha colado en el hilo, pido disculpas a todos los presentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1149090



Imaginaros a Paqui ligando: "¿Tú donde vives? ¿De pasta como vas? ¿Tienes aire?"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Me lo vas a contar a mí.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajqjaa



Coño, que uno no nace con 40, me follaba chortinas.



pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues yo con 1000 euros sin gastos ya me consideraría remere privilegiade. Pero claro sin gastos y viviendo dignamente no casapapiteando y racaneando. Tener un techo actualmente de chupa un cuenco entero



Yo vivo en casa de mi parienta, como les jode a las Charos de mi curro, parece ser que si no eres tía está mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y entonces XK me dijo que quería ser mi baby y todo eso sí en verdad vive en otro lado y es un guarro en fin para k me dice eso sí es para descargar los huevos hijo de puta era del montón sois unos cabrones pues iros de putas o os den x culo derroidos



Da la impresión de que te falta mucha calle y que no has aprendido lo que deberías haber aprendido con 15-20 años.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro XK t crees q están solos son casapapy y muy ratas XK dicen k están ahorrando para una caravana y vivir como el lobo estepario ese



Es un hippie Diógenes moderno pero con coche.

Estas buena por lo menos? O eres una gorda gafuda? Porque mucho pides, tienes que ser premium y chuparla como una profesional para pillar un gilipollas con piso.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Ago 2022)

Si y no. Yo no cambiaría el hecho de ser hombre por nada del mundo. Ser hombre significa ser más fuerte , no sufrir la regla ni la menopausia , no tener que parir, no estar expuesto a tantos riesgos (los delincuentes prefieren como objetivo a las mujeres por ser más débiles / las mujeres son más propensas a sufrir violaciones).


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Pa follar lo tienen easy es una realidad, el tema es que su objetivo no es follar con lo cual están igual de jodidas o más, un gato te espera palotes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ago 2022)

¿Como luchar contra los lamesables que trabajan a toda pastilla para ser la putita favorita del jefe?

Los demás tenemos que elegir entre:

A) Correr tanto como él para evitar ser despedidos.
B) Conservar nuestra salud física y mental, a costa de tener miedo de que quizá te echen. 

Las comparaciones son odiosas...


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Como luchar contra los lamesables que trabajan a toda pastilla para ser la putita favorita del jefe?
> 
> Los demás tenemos que elegir entre:
> 
> ...



La B y no tener miedo al despido, pensar que si te echan te están haciendo un favor.
En los ùltimos meses no he dado ni golpe y he cobrado lo mismo que los lacayos que corren de lado a lado preocupados por no llevarse una bronca del jefecillo de turno.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

Por un cuenco de arroz de 1100 euros qué esperabáis, estimados foreros? Que me deje la piel por la empresa?
Iré a fichar, fingir que trabajo mientras me echo unas risas y poco más.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A la Paqui me la imagino abriendo la aplicación de Badoo en el trabajo y en preferencias buscando un pollo que esté a menos de 1 kilómetro, para si se mete a vivir con él no tener que andar mucho hasta el curro y así no perder las cartucheras que gasta, que buenos euros le cuestan en el Telepizza y el Burguer King


----------



## romeoalfa (8 Ago 2022)

El problema es que mucha gente se ha dado cuenta que con paguitas se vive mejor que currando…. Eso es lo que veo yo en mi mi entorno, hay un porcentaje cada vez más alto que no quiere currar, si no es en el sector público


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente se ha dado cuenta que con paguitas se vive mejor que currando…. Eso es lo que veo yo en mi mi entorno, hay un porcentaje cada vez más alto que no quiere currar, si no es en el sector público



Abrí tema en su día concerniente a lo mismo y es el porqué muchos ya no quieren remar y una de las causas eran las paguitas.




__





El remar parece que ya no ilusiona a los curritos....


Enumeremos los motivos el porque de esta nueva situación entre los curritos que poco a poco ven que los remos pesan mucho y no están ya por la labor. Pozdrawiam.




www.burbuja.info




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pa follar lo tienen easy es una realidad, el tema es que su objetivo no es follar con lo cual están igual de jodidas o más, un gato te espera palotes.



Tú no te quejarás pizzero que con el reparto de pizzas te las llevas a pares jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tú no te quejarás pizzero que con el reparto de pizzas te las llevas a pares jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Tú llevas ucranianos a tu casa para chuparsela para combatir a Putin.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tú no te quejarás pizzero que con el reparto de pizzas te las llevas a pares jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Un momento...
El pizzero puede seguir ver el hilo aunque lo haya puesto en el ignore?


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un momento...
> El pizzero puede seguir ver el hilo aunque lo haya puesto en el ignore?



No lo sé pero no me extraña que lo hayas puesto en el ignore ya que el pizzero suele ser un bocazas de aúpa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Polaco chapero pirate a tu país de mierda hijo de puta.

Y farguito el fracasado retratado en su hilo jajjaj


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No lo sé pero no me extraña que lo hayas puesto en el ignore ya que el pizzero suele ser un bocazas de aúpa.
> Pozdrawiam.



Se negó a contarnos su pasado en la pizzería, no tuve elección.
Soy el hombre que mató al pizzero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si y no. Yo no cambiaría el hecho de ser hombre por nada del mundo. Ser hombre significa ser más fuerte , no sufrir la regla ni la menopausia , no tener que parir, no estar expuesto a tantos riesgos (los delincuentes prefieren como objetivo a las mujeres por ser más débiles / las mujeres son más propensas a sufrir violaciones).



Lo último no te lo compro. El 90% de la violencia se ejerce contra hombres. Y hablo de la violencia física. De la institucional ya ni hablo.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente se ha dado cuenta que con paguitas se vive mejor que currando…. Eso es lo que veo yo en mi mi entorno, hay un porcentaje cada vez más alto que no quiere currar, si no es en el sector público



La privada cada año está peor, malos horarios, te meten presión, tienes que aguantar subnormales y envejeces prematuramente a cambio de un cuenco de arroz.
No es un buen sitio para quedarse mucho tiempo, al menos en el 95% de los trabajos de este país (sector servicios).


----------



## Imbersor (8 Ago 2022)

Vuelvo en unos días despues de vacaciones y estoy derroido
Me manda un horario el jefe de mi sección, que ahora voy a estar dos dias solo donde siempre estaba,pero 3 días con él en otro sitio......me cago en mi putisima madre 

De verdad que nunca había sentido esta depresión y asco por volver al trabajo. Espero poder aguantar mi ira y mala leche cuandl vuelva porque tengo cosas que pagar...


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

Hay que ahorrar para poder desertar lo antes posible.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (8 Ago 2022)

Joder, yo que ni he remado ni voy a remar, me pongo malo al leer el hilo. Es que es jodidamente lamentable, repugnante y vomitivo. Dais asco hijos de puta. Merecéis morir de la forma más dolorosa e indigna posible.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

A mí tb me meten presión, es la derroicion pura hoy me ha dado atake de ansiedad, no estoy eche para remar, todo es culpa vuestra que habéis montado una sociedad donde un hombre no puede mantener a una mujer y tiene que echarla a trabajar. Os odio, sin marido, sin casa, sin NADA solo remar para pagar el wiskas de tus gatos si esq eres un privilegiado y vives solo con los gatos


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Yo no he dicho en qué placita estoy pero aquí se trabaja a destajo. Tienes supervisores y jefes, y hay mucha gente por lo que no vale ser un inútil o tocarse los huevos. A la hora del desayuno un bocadillo frío de baguet del súper, no llega el cuenco para más. Mi sueño de independencia pisito y novio paga gorda se quedó en patera y remo. Estoy hablando con el ligue ese de la discoteca pero no me convence, no tiene un duro y tampoco es tan guapo, que puede ofrecerme? No tiene ni para que paguemos un estudio a medias que respaldo voy a encontrar ahí? Encima vive en otro sitio en fin no se ni lo que hago todo me ha v nido de sopeton estoy en modo automatico. En cambio he sufrido un enamoramiento instantáneo en el mercadona hace un rato con un guiri, he sentido la dopamina, pero allí le dejé, y me vine a mi patera a seguir soñando. Muchos chicos guapísimos que están fuera de mi alcance ahí para que los mire es como si el destino me dijera toms jodete esto existe pero pa ti no, a remar desecho


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una que puso Blaster en un hilo.
> La verdad es que el tipo es feo de narices, y mira lo que tiene al lado.
> En cambio para el tito Fargo solo hay netflix al salir del curro.
> Remar sin follar después es una broma de mal gusto.



eso es porque tiene mas pasta que el obrero medio,lo de siempre


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> eso es porque tiene mas pasta que el obrero medio,lo de siempre



Los dineros alegran mucho la vida, sobretodo si otro los rema


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Soltericion y derroicion, madrugacion, remocion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí tb me meten presión, es la derroicion pura hoy me ha dado atake de ansiedad, no estoy eche para remar, todo es culpa vuestra que habéis montado una sociedad donde un hombre no puede mantener a una mujer y tiene que echarla a trabajar. Os odio, sin marido, sin casa, sin NADA solo remar para pagar el wiskas de tus gatos si esq eres un privilegiado y vives solo con los gatos



Pero si sois vosotras quienes queríais empoderamiento y follar con todo lo que se menea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Soltericion y derroicion, madrugacion, remocion



Y acabas de empezar. Cuando lleves 20 años como yo me lo cuentas.


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

@pacopalotes cambio techo y lecho por sexo

Manda foto tuya y yo te mando foto de mi casoplon...


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y acabas de empezar. Cuando lleves 20 años como yo me lo cuentas.



Madre mía.......esq que mens que tener un plato de comida caliente o un beso cuando une llega a casa reventado del remo. Esq absolutamente nada, cero, nada te espera en casa, solo derroicion


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si sois vosotras quienes queríais empoderamiento y follar con todo lo que se menea.



Yo no, si no tengo sexo


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @pacopalotes cambio techo y lecho por sexo
> 
> Manda foto tuya y yo te mando foto de mi casoplon...



De cuantos metros estamos hablando? Orientación céntrica? Cuentanos mas


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> De cuantos metros estamos hablando? Orientación céntrica? Cuentanos mas



Manda un MP con fotos tuyas y yo te mando fotos de mi casoplon

A cada uno lo que nos interesa


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Un asco de vida supremo, tanto que me estoy planteando quedar con el tío de la fiesta y ni me gusta pero como tampoco es feo, solo por salir aunque supongo que el fin de semana trabaja tiene unos horarios de mierda tmabien no es más que un remero mal pagado casapapy


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Manda un MP con fotos tuyas y yo te mando fotos de mi casoplon
> 
> A cada uno lo que nos interesa



Si no me cuentas un poco más no se podría ser un zulo en barrio chungo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Ago 2022)

Ya trabajar en España es de ser muy sunnormal, pero si trabajas y tienes chochete esperando al salir, es más llevadero, pero sino es mejor vivir del cuento o largarte donde se puedan encontrar pastos más verdes, donde ganar más dinero y dejar de remar antes.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

No es tan fácil que te crees sino todo dios estaría de bajita


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si no me cuentas un poco más no se podría ser un zulo en barrio chungo



Y tú puedes ser un orco de mordor.... Está en un barrio bien, con más de 100 m2, techos altos y luminoso. Tendrías tu casoplon y yo derecho a pernada, un win win para los dos.....


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Y tú puedes ser un orco de mordor.... Está en un barrio bien, con más de 100 m2, techos altos y luminoso. Tendrías tu casoplon y yo derecho a pernada, un win win para los dos.....



Pero si vives con tus padres, fantasma


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Y tú puedes ser un orco de mordor.... Está en un barrio bien, con más de 100 m2, techos altos y luminoso. Tendrías tu casoplon y yo derecho a pernada, un win win para los dos.....



Paga tienes?


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero si vives con tus padres, fantasma



En propiedad, tengo respeto a mis padres para no hacer eso. 

Dinerito para invitarte para salir de casa, si no me avergüenzas, a cenitas, cervezas y tal sin pegas.....

Pero como doy pido... A ver lo que puedes ofrecer tú?


----------



## Imbersor (8 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Ya trabajar en España es de ser muy sunnormal, pero si trabajas y tienes chochete esperando al salir, es más llevadero, pero sino es mejor vivir del cuento o largarte donde se puedan encontrar pastos más verdes, donde ganar más dinero y dejar de remar antes.



Sin estudios a donde irias


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> En propiedad, tengo respeto a mis padres para no hacer eso.
> 
> Dinerito para invitarte para salir de casa, si no me avergüenzas, a cenitas, cervezas y tal sin pegas.....
> 
> Pero como doy pido... A ver lo que puedes ofrecer tú?



Que asco un casapapy, te vienes arriba y te suelta "no hagas ruido que están mis padres"
-hola traigo una amiga
-hola

O sino
"Vamos a mi coche"

Menudo mojón

Derroicion extrema. Me niego. Menudo bajón de verdad ya se te quitan las ganas de vivir, no se k parte de es demigrante no entendeis

Tampoco puede llevarte a cenar ni nada, una pizza a medias en casa de sus padres en fin yo esq paso si el plan va a ser que ponga yo la patera esq ya veremos muy desesperade tengo que estar, que no dudo que llegue a eso con el nivel de derroicion k tengo ahora, pero vamos, que es caer muy bajo


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que asco un casapapy, te vienes arriba y te suelta "no hagas ruido que están mis padres"
> -hola traigo una amiga
> -hola
> 
> ...



Eso esta muy feo, por eso cada cual a su casa que ya no tego 18


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad el Domingo también cabrones, alguien tiene que servir mesas en temporada alta.
> Trabajar de sol a sol a 35 grados sirviendo mesas por 1000 euros MANDA.
> Aguantar broncas de los jefecillos y vaciles de los clientes se incluye en el sueldo.
> A veces veréis parejitas felices a las que tendréis que atender mientras vosotros sois nuncafollistas, ahí es cuando os daréis cuenta que estáis en la mierda.
> ...



si haces eso sales solo si hace falta y luego te vas de lumis y tan contento


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Este quiere venir a mi patera pero como se puede caer tan bajo? Ostia puta esq lo flipo, yo voy a tu patera dice me cago en todo


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Un hombre te tiene que llevar a cenar en condiciones, a un sitio bueno, y después un copazo y ya pues lo que surja pero es q es lo mínimo q se puede pedir y que te lleve en coche


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Un hombre te tiene que llevar a cenar en condiciones, a un sitio bueno, y después un copazo y ya pues lo que surja pero es q es lo mínimo q se puede pedir y que te lleve en coche



Paca, dame una razón para no mandarte al ignore? Vaya jodida de hilo te has marcado.


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Oye pues pacopalotes tiene éxito joder. Hoy un gitano me miró con cara de vicio ahí me asusté y ya me fui de la playa



tienes buenas tetas o buen culo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Quienes no estáis dentro solo repetís las mismas tonterías que dicen todos. Yo puedo pedir traslado cuando quiera, me sobran los puntos, pero es para ir a otro sitio a hacer lo mismo con compañeros iguales. 
Por eso digo que para poder opinar hay que hacerlo desde dentro y habiendo trabajado en lo público y en lo privado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Un hombre te tiene que llevar a cenar en condiciones, a un sitio bueno, y después un copazo y ya pues lo que surja pero es q es lo mínimo q se puede pedir y que te lleve en coche



Con esa mentalidad no vas a encontrar a nadie. Hoy en día se paga a medias y si no hay sexo en la primera o segunda cita, a tomar por culo. Os créeis princesas pero solo sois una más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tienes buenas tetas o buen culo?



Si es mujer basta con que respire.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si es mujer basta con que respire.



Y a veces ni eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Madre mía.......esq que mens que tener un plato de comida caliente o un beso cuando une llega a casa reventado del remo. Esq absolutamente nada, cero, nada te espera en casa, solo derroicion



Y tú eres mujer (o eso dices). imagínate un hombre en esta España y con estas mujeres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo no, si no tengo sexo



Porque no quieres, tú misma lo dices. Tú decides si quieres sexo o no. un tío no puede decidir eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Al final me voy a creer que @pacopalotes es otro multi de @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Este quiere venir a mi patera pero como se puede caer tan bajo? Ostia puta esq lo flipo, yo voy a tu patera dice me cago en todo



Tu vives en patera yo en yate de lujo, no equivoques....

Ves? No tienes nada que ofrecer y por lo que no te queda más que remar y morirte de envidia mientras ves que tus amigas más guapas y las tías más jóvenes se llevan los casoplones y tú a dormir en tu cochambre... 







Comente unos donetes, mientras lloras, a mi salud.....


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si es mujer basta con que respire.



que va,buenas tetas o buen culo o a tomar por culo

la cara da igual,tampoco hay que ser selectivos xD


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Tu vives en patera yo en yate de lujo, no equivoques....
> 
> Ves? No tienes nada que ofrecer y por lo que no te queda más que remar y morirte de envidia mientras ves que tus amigas más guapas y las tías más jóvenes se llevan los casoplones y tú a dormir en tu cochambre...
> 
> ...



Helado de turrón del mercadona


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Helado de turrón del mercadona



Es duro pero las penas con helado baraton son menos penas.....

Piensa en mi casoplon y lo que vacilarias con tus hamijas....

Y traga helado....


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

lo jodido de opositar es que estás rodeado de charos,solo hay que ver hospitales o hay untamientos,la muerte en vida


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

el mundo está lleno de calvos derroidos,los calvos derroidos para atraer a una mujer tienen que ser remeros y proveer

y reman a muerte por ello


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Es duro pero las penas con helado baraton son menos penas.....
> 
> Piensa en mi casoplon y lo que vacilarias con tus hamijas....
> 
> Y traga helado....



Vives en un cutritril comido mierda en casapapys despierta


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> el mundo está lleno de calvos derroidos,los calvos derroidos para atraer a una mujer tienen que ser remeros y proveer
> 
> y reman a muerte por ello



Un pcm


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Un pcm



con uno de esos acabaras tu xD uno atractivo no va a remar para ti,va a seguir buscando tías


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que va,buenas tetas o buen culo o a tomar por culo
> 
> la cara da igual,tampoco hay que ser selectivos xD



Nop. Una tipa sin tetas y sin culo sigue teniendo babosos detrás.


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nop. Una tipa sin tetas y sin culo sigue teniendo babosos detrás.



puede tener atrás a quien quiera que a mi no me tendrá detrás ya que no me interesa


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (8 Ago 2022)

@pacopalotes yo, NUNCAREMERO, te invito a mi JARDÍN DE EPICURO, para comerte el coño, hacerte la cena, un masaje y ver black mirror para quitarte el estrés (NO en este orden).


----------



## Murray's (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nop. Una tipa sin tetas y sin culo sigue teniendo babosos detrás.



Cierto, pero las tetonas cotizan más, es un plus. Una tetona puede ser fea que aduladores no le faltan...


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> con uno de esos acabaras tu xD uno atractivo no va a remar para ti,va a seguir buscando tías



Madre mía un calvo de mierda derroido a pelo


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @pacopalotes yo, NUNCAREMERO, te invito a mi JARDÍN DE EPICURO, para comerte el coño, hacerte la cena, un masaje y ver black mirror para quitarte el estrés (NO en este orden).



Y que me vas a preparar? Un bocadillo de atún?


----------



## XRL (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Madre mía un calvo de mierda derroido a pelo



si quieres un proveedor si,si los quieres con pelo atractivos pues follar y ya


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

Obi


Murray's dijo:


> Cierto, pero las tetonas cotizan más, es un plus. Una tetona puede ser fea que aduladores no le faltan...



Obviamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y que me vas a preparar? Un bocadillo de atún?



Oye, pues el atún está caro. Le pones una rodaja de sandía y una Hola Cola y tienes una cena de lujo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @pacopalotes yo, NUNCAREMERO, te invito a mi JARDÍN DE EPICURO, para comerte el coño, hacerte la cena, un masaje y ver black mirror para quitarte el estrés (NO en este orden).



Y cuando vayáis a cenar la llevas en patinete no¿?


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Oye, pues el atún está caro. Le pones una rodaja de sandía y una Hola Cola y tienes una cena de lujo.



Madre mía que lujo pero la sandía también está carísima!!! No sé tío creo q no hace falta tanto para hincar con una tía. Yo le pongo un puré de patatas de magggy


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Y cuando vayáis a cenar la llevas en patinete no¿?



A patas. El patinete cuesta dinero


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Si kiere sandía le se la pague ella yo k soy un Pagafantas??? K pasa k hay k ponerle a la señorita frutitas de lujo pq claro su coño es de oro anda a tomar por ulo k venga comida de su casa y si no k le den x culo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A patas. El patinete cuesta dinero



El @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS es un nini casapapis y anticoches, es un buen partido, no dejes pasar ese tren.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> El @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS es un nini casapapis y anticoches, es un buen partido, no dejes pasar ese tren.



Que venga a patas a casa de mis padres si kieren rabo y ya cenada k no tengo ganas de rolllos ni abusos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si kieren rabo



No coño no party


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ago 2022)

Ese es el principal problema de @pacopalotes



AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> No coño no party



Pero aun si fuera una mujer esta cordenada a vivir una vida de mierda ya que es fea y gorda..... Lo único que puede hacer es morirse de asco en su cuchitril y remar como si fuera un hombre pero sin la esperanza que encontrar a una torda o tordo que poder enjaular.

Ese es el problemon de las mujeres, que no tienen problemas para follar pero no quieren follar quieren otras cosas. Por eso las estrategias sexuales de los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes y se produce el engaño.

ARRUINADA, TRABAJO DE MIERDA, GORDA Y FEA (+ MUJER CON PENE en el caso de @pacopalotes )= MUJER AMARGADA YA QUE NO SONSIGE LO QUE QUIERE EN LA VIDA


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ese es el principal problema de @pacopalotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es, la verdad que sí que estoy cogiendo kilos de la mierda de vida que llevo q me Kiero morir aki en el zulo pasando calor y si no remando


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

De aquí a un año habré adquirido la forma de foca Charo total, y ya si que no m mirara ningún hombre. Pero bueno es mi destino. La verdad k me habéis puesto triste otra vez


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno te mirará, Paqui.
> Yo no, pero alguno habrá.



Ningún hombre mira una foca de mierda


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ningún hombre mira una foca de mierda



Tranquila...
Hay muchos remeros pollaviejas en el hilo.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay muchos remeros pollaviejas en el hilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150146



Eso es verdad, otros fracasados, siempre puedo tener un fracasado calvo y gordo tienes razon que sola estoy aki tío y solo llevo una semana que bajón me está entrando , que ganas de llorar no se que hago en este cuchitril remando por un cuenco de arroz


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Ago 2022)

La mayoría de delincuentes sexuales son heterosexuales. Del mismo modo , los ladrones prefieren robar a mujeres porque estás no se van a defender. Lo último que quiere un delincuente común es verse envuelto en una pelea.

Los hombres sufren violencia mayormente en otros ámbitos. Ajustes de cuentas entre bandas / mafias , peleas con borrachos en ambientes de juerga (muchas veces por cuenta de una mujer) , etc...


----------



## Meñakoz (8 Ago 2022)

Si la mujer no resulta muy atractiva físicamente, más bien bajita y con problemas de sobrepeso, lo mejor es que estudie e intente sacar una oposición porque ningún hombre la va a mantener.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ningún hombre mira una foca de mierda



Eso decía la forera @Ibis y yo terminé pillándome por ella... Cuando la vi , creí ver un pedacito de cielo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (8 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ningún hombre mira una foca de mierda



Tranqui a Fargo le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @pacopalotes cambio techo y lecho por sexo
> 
> Manda foto tuya y yo te mando foto de mi casoplon...



Casoplón in Spain?
Si es de tus padres no cuenta, yo también vivo en un casoplón pero no es mío.
Buen truco para ligar, me lo apunto.


----------



## Fargo (8 Ago 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
Firmé un contrato con el diablo y aún estoy pagando las consecuencias.
Al menos puedo florear un poco.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Si túviers novio el no querría verme sufrir así a qué no? Cuidan de sus novias para que no pasen calamidades, bueno eso los novios normales


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si túviers novio el no querría verme sufrir así a qué no? Cuidan de sus novias para que no pasen calamidades, bueno eso los novios normales



Novia? Qué es eso?
Esto es lo único que me espera a mí cuando llego de la galera...


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> *Ya trabajar en España es de ser muy sunnormal, pero si trabajas y tienes chochete esperando al salir, es más llevadero, pero si no es mejor vivir del cuento* o largarte donde se puedan encontrar pastos más verdes, donde ganar más dinero y dejar de remar antes.



Pienso lo mismo que este señor.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si túviers novio el no querría verme sufrir así a qué no? Cuidan de sus novias para que no pasen calamidades, bueno eso los novios normales



Pero vamos a hablar ya de cosas importantes. ¿Tú vales para criar? , la mayoría de solterones aún tenemos la esperanza de tener hijos algún día y para eso necesitamos a una mujer que valga. Que seas guapa o no es lo de menos llegados a este punto.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Aquí lo que vale es la bonita historia de amor que se está formando entre @pacopalotes y @Azog el Profanador .


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Aquí lo que vale es la bonita historia de amor que se está formando entre @pacopalotes y @Azog el Profanador .



Y tu toda mosca pensando que eras objetivo de algo. Luego hablas de pánfilos.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y tu toda mosca pensando que eras objetivo de algo. Luego hablas de pánfilos.



Yo encantada de no ser el objetivo de nadie. 

La chavala se te está ofreciendo, aprovecha la oporunidad


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo encantada de no ser el objetivo de nadie.
> 
> La chavala se te está ofreciendo, aprovecha la oporunidad



Primero habrá que verla , digo yo , tampoco le pedimos fototetas ,solo hacernos una idea de como es. Porque vamos , oler , huele a azufre , y aquí ya somo perros viejos. O como reza el dicho. "Sabe más el Diablo por viejo que por Diablo"


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Primero habrá que verla , digo yo , tampoco le pedimos fototetas ,solo hacernos una idea de como es. Porque vamos , oler , huele a azufre , y aquí ya somo perros viejos. O como reza el dicho. "Sabe más el Diablo por viejo que por Diablo"



Yo creo que estáis hechos el uno para el otro


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Primero habrá que verla , digo yo , tampoco le pedimos fototetas ,solo hacernos una idea de como es. *Porque vamos, oler, huele a azufre, *



La mejor frase para ligar de la Historia.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La mejor frase para ligar de la Historia.



Tú también puedes encontrar el hamol. Os la vais rotando por semana. Compartir es vivir


----------



## Gorrión (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Eso decía la forera @Ibis y yo terminé pillándome por ella... Cuando la vi , creí ver un pedacito de cielo.



¿Ballenero de profesión creo recordar?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Ballenero de profesión creo recordar?



De ella decían muchas burradas en el foro , cuando al fin la vi fuera del foro , se me cayeron los cojones al suelo. También es verdad que tenía expectativas muy bajas y estaba intoxicado por lo que aquí se decía.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> De ella decían muchas burradas en el foro , cuando al fin la vi fuera del foro , se me cayeron los cojones al suelo. También es verdad que tenía expectativas muy bajas y estaba intoxicado por lo que aquí se decía.



¿De cuántas foreras te has enamorado? Ya van unas cuantas, deberías estar casado y con 2 churumbeles después de tanto tiempo.

¿Qué ha pasado jamingo?


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿De cuántas foreras te has enamorado? Ya van unas cuantas, deberías estar casado y con 2 churumbeles después de tanto tiempo.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado jamingo?



La última tenía rabo y cocinaba setas en bot.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La última tenía rabo y cocinaba setas en bot.



Ni tan mal, con rabo son las que mas gustan en este foro.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ni tan mal, con rabo son las que mas gustan en este foro.



La gente tiende a juntarse con lo que les conplementa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> De aquí a un año habré adquirido la forma de foca Charo total, y ya si que no m mirara ningún hombre. Pero bueno es mi destino. La verdad k me habéis puesto triste otra vez



Ve al gimnasio, corre, no comas mierda,...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿De cuántas foreras te has enamorado? Ya van unas cuantas, deberías estar casado y con 2 churumbeles después de tanto tiempo.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado jamingo?



Mucho trabajo , mucha distancia y que siempre elijo mal. Pero aquí estoy , con el corazón en forma y la moral alta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso es verdad, otros fracasados, siempre puedo tener un fracasado calvo y gordo tienes razon que sola estoy aki tío y solo llevo una semana que bajón me está entrando , que ganas de llorar no se que hago en este cuchitril remando por un cuenco de arroz



Vaya, bienvenida al mundo real


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La última tenía rabo y cocinaba setas en bot.



Se metió dónde no debía y desapareció , no he vuelto a saber nada más de ella. No se podía saber


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso es verdad, otros fracasados, siempre puedo tener un fracasado calvo y gordo tienes razon que sola estoy aki tío y solo llevo una semana que bajón me está entrando , que ganas de llorar no se que hago en este cuchitril remando por un cuenco de arroz



Pero no dices que tienes dos números de teléfono?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Aunque no te lo creas, sí. Puedes cambiar de sitio pero en esta profesión te encuentras a los mismos sucnormales allí donde vayas.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Se metió dónde no debía y desapareció , no he vuelto a saber nada más de ella. No se podía saber



Que tanta gloria lleve como descanso deja. La verdad, era divertido tomarle el pelo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La gente tiende a juntarse con lo que les conplementa



Si es Petazeta, pídele una carbonara con unos fingers, que tengo hambre.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mucho trabajo , mucha distancia y que siempre elijo mal. Pero aquí estoy , con el corazón en forma y la moral alta.



Y con 10 años mas desde que llegaste...

La buena es la monja. Trabajadora, leal, con carácter y mucha personalidad.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y con 10 años mas desde que llegaste...
> 
> La buena es la monja. Trabajadora, leal, con carácter y mucha personalidad.



Como lo llevas, gorrioncete? Van mejor las cosas por ahí?


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si es Petazeta, pídele una carbonara con unos fingers, que tengo hambre.



No, es el forero Gorrión. El pizzero estará en temporada baja y por eso estará aquí oliendo a fritanga


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y con 10 años mas desde que llegaste...
> 
> La buena es la monja. Trabajadora, leal, con carácter y mucha personalidad.



Dura como una piedra y terca como una mula.

_Viva a boa, a boa
morra a mala, a mala
o home é o que vale
a muller non vale nada.

E déixame subir
o cuarto da criada
e déixame subir
que non lle fago nada,
morena, por ti.

Morreu miña sogra
pariume unha vaca
quedámo-los mesmos
que eramos na casa.

Si a muller é cousa mala
eche algo por discutire
pois agora ou máis tarde
vos a nos habedes vire.

Toda a miña vida andiven
tras dunha muller mediana
agora teño un cangallo
que non me colle na cama.

Os homes cando son vellos
non se poñen a pensare
que si faltan as mulleres
non teñen pra onde marchare.

Catro cousas hai no mundo
que son as máis testarudas
as cabras e as ovellas
as mulleres e as mulas.

Gabaste de señorito
podes perde-lo costume
que xa te alcuman na fonte
pouco home e moito fume._


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Dura como una piedra y terca como una mula.
> 
> _Viva a boa, a boa
> morra a mala, a mala
> ...



Pues como las abuelas de antes, a las que tenéis en un pedestal.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como lo llevas, gorrioncete? Van mejor las cosas por ahí?



Todo bien, sin problemas añadidos. Gracias por tu interés.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Todo bien, sin problemas añadidos. Gracias por tu interés.



Me alegro de que haya mejorado


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues como las abuelas de antes, a las que tenéis en un pedestal.



Las mías parieron nueve y siete hijos respectivamente. No eran alérgicas a los hombres.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Las mías parieron nueve y siete hijos respectivamente. No eran alérgicas a los hombres.



Antes se necesitaban hijos para vivir, ahora no


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Antes se necesitaban hijos para vivir, ahora no



Si , bueno , es que mi abuela paterna era una mujer de la época victoriana , pero bueno....


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si , bueno , es que mi abuela paterna era una mujer de la época victoriana , pero bueno....



En un pueblo de los de antes no hay épocas que valgan, se sobrevivía y ya está


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En un pueblo de los de antes no hay épocas que valgan, se sobrevivía y ya está



¿Que no hay épocas? Yo creo que si hay una diferencia entre haber nacido en el S.XIX y haber nacido en 1950. Sutilezas , ¿sabes? Y luego ya putadas como que tu marido se muera a los cuarenta y pocos años (mi abuelo paterno) y luego tu hijo primogénito se muera en una puta guerra ( uno de mis tíos con 17 años en la guerra civil). Viuda y con ocho hijos y pobre como las ratas. Esas eran mujeres con ovarios. Ni feminazismo ni pollas. Mujeres que aceptaban su rol de mujer y que se comportaban como tal.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Que no hay épocas? Yo creo que si hay una diferencia entre haber nacido en el S.XIX y haber nacido en 1950. Sutilezas , ¿sabes? Y luego ya putadas como que tu marido se muera a los cuarenta y pocos años (mi abuelo paterno) y luego tu hijo primogénito se muera en una puta guerra ( uno de mis tíos con 17 años en la guerra civil). Viuda y con ocho hijos y pobre como las ratas. Esas eran mujeres con ovarios. Ni feminazismo ni pollas. Mujeres que aceptaban su rol de mujer y que se comportaban como tal.



Sobrevivir, te digo.

No, los viudos con pocos recursos se convertían precisamente en unos dictadores. Así volaban los hijos de casa para casarse con cualquiera y huir de aquello.

Mi bisabuela también se quedó viuda con 10 hijas y acabo convirtiéndose en una hija de puta que les hizo imposible la vida a las crías. Eran mujeres que de vivir en miseria perdieron la humanidad. 

Para ti todas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sobrevivir, te digo.
> 
> No, los viudos con pocos recursos se convertían precisamente en unos dictadores. Así volaban los hijos de casa para casarse con cualquiera y huir de aquello.
> 
> ...



Lo normal era que conviviesen varias generaciones bajo un mismo techo. Mi padre y uno de sus hermanos mayores nunca se fueron de casa. Eran solterones , claro , hasta que llegó mi madre. Y después , ya , los nenes. A mi abuela no la he llegado a conocer , murió poco antes de nacer yo. rozando los cien años en 1988. Sobre su carácter , por lo que se comenta , era muy amable , le gustaban mucho los niños , y le iba la fiesta , vamos , que se pateaba sus buenos km para ir a las fiestas del pueblo de al lado. Incluso siendo ya anciana. Mi padre nunca se quitó el carnet de conducir , en aquella casa , antes de llegar mi madre , no había un coche, había un carro tirado por una yegua. Mi padre se quitó después el carnet de moto y se compró una vespino.

Me hago viejo recordando estas cosas.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo normal era que conviviesen varias generaciones bajo un mismo techo. Mi padre y uno de sus hermanos mayores nunca se fueron de casa. Eran solterones , claro , hasta que llegó mi madre. Y después , ya , los nenes. A mi abuela no la he llegado a conocer , murió poco antes de nacer yo. rozando los cien años en 1988. Sobre su carácter , por lo que se comenta , era muy amable , le gustaban mucho los niños , y le iba la fiesta , vamos , que se pateaba sus buenos km para ir a las fiestas del pueblo de al lado. Incluso siendo ya anciana. Mi padre nunca se quitó el carnet de conducir , en aquella casa , antes de llegar mi madre , no había un coche, había un carro tirado por una yegua. Mi padre se quitó después el carnet de moto y se compró una vespino.
> 
> Me hago viejo recordando estas cosas.



Diferente la vida gallega a la Castellana, por lo que veo.


----------



## Imbersor (9 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Paca, dame una razón para no mandarte al ignore? Vaya jodida de hilo te has marcado.



No tiene ni una.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Mi madre era la pequeña y me lo cuenta desde una versión infantil, casi idealizada. Es hablar con mi tía mayor y cambia la historia mucho.

Tiempos duros, gente dura. Con todo lo bueno y lo malo de ello.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

También había que entenderlos. En esos tiempos si no eras un hijo de puta te morías o te comían. Me da a mí que el zanahorio gallego no viene de familia que haya pasado verdadera necesidad. Yo vengo de familia pobre de solemnidad: de agricultores que vivían con cuatro perras y de currantes que trabajaban de lo que salía. Gracias a Dios la vida rural ha cambiado mucho, pero coño, es que oyes cada historia que parece de pelicula


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú también puedes encontrar el hamol. Os la vais rotando por semana. Compartir es vivir



Lo que me faltaba, salir de la galera y tener que aguantar a Paqui.
Yo quiero una chortina tontita que se encapriche de mí y diga orgullosa a sus amigas:
"Hoy quedo con mi novio Fargo jijiji, mi hombretón".
No pierdo la fe, chavales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Vaya, el otro sector en el que trabajé.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Los dos. En informática porque te vas a pasar horas y horas pringando y vas a trabajar en sótanos, polígonos y donde a ellos les de la gana. En el funcionariado o te mueres de asco con el trabajo en sí o te matan las compañeras o la administración.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> También había que entenderlos. En esos tiempos si no eras un hijo de puta te morías o te comían. Me da a mí que el zanahorio gallego *no viene de familia que haya pasado verdadera necesidad.* Yo vengo de familia pobre de solemnidad: de agricultores que vivían con cuatro perras y de currantes que trabajaban de lo que salía. Gracias a Dios la vida rural ha cambiado mucho, pero coño, es que oyes cada historia que parece de pelicula



Pues te equivocas completamente. No estamos aquí para airear calamidades.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Yo aprobé la opo con 30 y cuando fui tribunal llegamos a aprobar a gente con más de 50.


----------



## Imbersor (9 Ago 2022)

yo estoy igual, daria lo que fuera por largarme de esta pozilga de pais, pero sin haber estudiado y con experiencia unicamente en trabajos donde cualquiera puede hacerlo y siendo nativos...pa que te van a coger a ti.

Asi que asi estamos...

Amargado de vivir rodeado de borregos retrasados de este país de incívicos, envidiosos y paletos.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Coincido con usted, las mujeres no saben la suerte que tienen.
En los trabajos también reciben un trato de favor, el trabajo más duro y más sucio siempre nos toca a nosotros.
Cuando trabajo con hombres hay más rotación entre las tareas fáciles y difíciles, llego a casa más descansado.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Ago 2022)

Hola escoria infrahumana. Vengo a recordaros que tenéis una vida de mierda en la que el suicido siempre está presente en vuestros pensamientos. Sois seres tristes y fracasados, escoria humana que no merece ni tal calificativo. Dais asco y pena, aunque sin duda destacáis en repugnancia. Espero que estéis remando porque es lo único para lo que servís, que es sufrir látigo y más látigo. Por lo demás sois totalmente prescindibles. Podéis morir apuñalados con las tripas fuera que a nadie le importaría.


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

ESTO O NO REMO







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Las Pensiones Suben el doble que los sueldos


Ya se necesitan 2,4 trabajadores para pagar una pensión. LANGOSTOS Y SU POLÍTICA DE TIERRA QUEMADA. Las pensiones suben el doble que los sueldos en 2022 por la inflación y amortiguan la pérdida de poder de compra mientras Yoli ríe feliz




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba, salir de la galera y tener que aguantar a Paqui.
> Yo quiero una chortina tontita que se encapriche de mí y diga orgullosa a sus amigas:
> "Hoy quedo con mi novio Fargo jijiji, mi hombretón".
> No pierdo la fe, chavales.
> ...



La chortina quiere otro chortino que le haga reir


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Lo siento mucho. Tú sigue luchando, es la única manera de estar un poco cuerdo


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La chortina quiere otro chortino que le haga reir



Antes les bastaba un remero treintañero con algo de pasta.
Como ha cambiado todo en tan poco tiempo.
Me consta que en otros países la gente sigue relacionándose y formando parejas con facilidad.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Venezuela, Colombia, Cuba...
Varios del curro tienen parejas de estos lugares, mucho más jóvenes que ellos y llevan años juntos.
Y son tíos muy normales fîsicamente, de 35 años para arriba.
Las mujeres se encargan de que siempre tengan la barriga llena y los huevos vacíos, como debe ser.
Igual una pancha es lo que le hace falta al viejo Fargo.


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Oferta en holanda

Asi si da gusto remar


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Oferta en holanda
> 
> Asi si da gusto remar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150760



En cambio, en Spain todo es coherente:


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En cambio, en Spain todo es coherente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150765




En paises con mucho trabajo , el empresario tiene miedo que se le vaya el trabajador.

En hez pain es el trabajador el que tiene miedo a que su jefe lo despida.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En paises con mucho trabajo , el empresario tiene miedo que se le vaya el trabajador.
> 
> En hez pain es el trabajador el que tiene miedo a que su jefe lo despida.



Yo desde que perdí el miedo al despido voy a trabajar de otra manera.


----------



## Imbersor (9 Ago 2022)

que idioma es predominante en suiza?

el A2 no es poco coche? yo tuve un A3, el a2 siempre me pareció de charos, muy feo


----------



## Imbersor (9 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Oferta en holanda
> 
> Asi si da gusto remar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150760



No se lo cree ni él   

en cambio tu, te lo tragas y has estado fantaseando en irte a holanda y en tus dias libres tirar hacia el barrio rojo


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Cualquier cosa mejor que el aburrimiento constante en el que vivo.


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> No se lo cree ni él
> 
> en cambio tu, te lo tragas y has estado fantaseando en irte a holanda y en tus dias libres tirar hacia el barrio rojo




Es cierto.

Pagan eso a un camarero en holanda


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cualquier cosa mejor que el aburrimiento constante en el que vivo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150862




Te falta follar para sobrellevar el remo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Todas las mujeres son aprovechadas. Lo que cambia son las reglas sociales de cada país que hace que se comporten de una forma u otra.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te falta follar para sobrellevar el remo...



Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Hay quien lleva más eh

Y tu donde escarbas? Vives en madrid?


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Ok 
Entiendo que tendrás 30 años o menos

Con 40 ya te digo que es motivo de descarte y eres invisible como ser calvo o gordo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Las compañeras de remo chortinas también te recuerdan que estás muerto.
Remar en la privada haciendo las peores tareas mientras ves chochetes apretados en la flor de la vida puede ser una tortura digna de Saw.
Todos los días viendo culitos en edad de recibir mucha polla y para ti no hay NADA.
"Sigue remando y no levantes la mirada, esclavo. Esto es para que gocen otros hombres, no tú".


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Momento de máxima derroición.
A estas alturas recomiendo a los más sensibles abandonar el hilo.
Quedaos solo los más fuertes y derroídos de la zona, yo me quedo en el epicentro porque ya me da igual todo.


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las compañeras de remo chortinas también te recuerdan que estás muerto.
> Remar en la privada haciendo las peores tareas mientras ves chochetes apretados en la flor de la vida puede ser una tortura digna de Saw.
> Todos los días viendo culitos en edad de recibir mucha polla y para ti no hay NADA.
> "Sigue remando y no levantes la mirada, esclavo. Esto es para que gocen otros hombres, no tú".
> ...



Buen culo


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Esta noche voy a contar algunas cosas mientras estoy en la galera.
Este hilo es como la libreta que tenía el Joker, delirios de una mente transtornada por las horas de galera y el nuncafollismo.


----------



## Chocochomocho (9 Ago 2022)

Me darías pena pero seguramente solo eres escoria que ha quedado en el montón bajo.


----------



## Murray's (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Me darías pena pero seguramente solo eres escoria que ha quedado en el montón bajo.



Y tú eres un mierda sin empatía, ya que estamos siendo sinceros.


----------



## Chocochomocho (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú eres un mierda sin empatía, ya que estamos siendo sinceros.



Si eres lo que digo sí, ese es el punto.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todas las mujeres son aprovechadas. Lo que cambia son las reglas sociales de cada país que hace que se comporten de una forma u otra.



Lo llevan en el adn, es cierto que desde que no tengo novia he podido ahorrar bastante más.


----------



## Fargo (9 Ago 2022)

Seguid remando cabrones, el jefe quiere comprarse otro apartamento en la playa.


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Casoplón in Spain?
> Si es de tus padres no cuenta, yo también vivo en un casoplón pero no es mío.
> Buen truco para ligar, me lo apunto.



Cuantos años llevas de curro? 

Si es más de 2 y sigues de casapapis... No esperes engatusar chortinas...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Un hombre te tiene que llevar a cenar en condiciones, a un sitio bueno, y después un copazo y ya pues lo que surja pero es q es lo mínimo q se puede pedir y que te lleve en coche



Si quieres te invito al McDonald's.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Antes les bastaba un remero treintañero con algo de pasta.
> Como ha cambiado todo en tan poco tiempo.
> Me consta que en otros países la gente sigue relacionándose y formando parejas con facilidad.



Cinco o seis años mayor como mucho. Lo común es que la gente se empareje con alguien de edad similar.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no dices que tienes dos números de teléfono?



Si tía pero no me gustan en verdad, uno no está mal pero es shorty y el otro era un francés de vacaciones que tampoco el me escribió para saludarme una vez y ya no me ha dicho más nada y ninguno era para tirar cohetes jajajajaja me han dicho las niñas que me van a sacar a la zona de los guiris lo bueno de vivir en patera esq ahora puedo salir jajajajajajajajaa madre mía como me lleven allí se me va a ir la olla a ver si es verdad que hay guiris lo malo q están de vacaciones y no me sirven tampoco


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Madre mía hoy me ha enseñado la de la patera al novio 190 paga GORDA la lleva a restaurantes CARISIMOS viajecitos de todo GASTANDO SIN SUSTO JAJAKAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA y dicen TODAS que no saldrían con un tío que no tiene un duro para que las lleve a comer una hamburguesa, y que si el tío no invita la primera cita ES UN RATA y no vuelven a quedar. Y luego decís q las tías son feministas JOJOJIJO yo les he dicho eso pero no sois feministas y dicen que eso es diferente JQJAJAJJAAJJAJAJAJS


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si quieres te invito al McDonald's.



Tu mujer tiene el listón por los suelos vaya encima de putero rata


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si tía pero no me gustan en verdad, uno no está mal pero es shorty y el otro era un francés de vacaciones que tampoco el me escribió para saludarme una vez y ya no me ha dicho más nada y ninguno era para tirar cohetes jajajajaja me han dicho las niñas que me van a sacar a la zona de los guiris lo bueno de vivir en patera esq ahora puedo salir jajajajajajajajaa madre mía como me lleven allí se me va a ir la olla a ver si es verdad que hay guiris lo malo q están de vacaciones y no me sirven tampoco



Que coño es sorty?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Luego estaban hablando de otra conociendo a uno que está muy bueno pero que tiene 400, de euros de págita y una bicicleta y que con ese dónde va jajajajajajajajajs que va a durar dos días


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que coño es sorty?



Cortito


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cortito



Por qué? Que te ha dicho?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Y me han dicho que eso de partir la cuenta son tíos que quedan con una y con otra y con otra y lo hacen para no gastar por si la tía dice que no jajajajajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué? Que te ha dicho?



Pfff no me ha dicho nada en verdad pero esq vive en otro sitio, no tiene piso casapapy y yo que se me rallo ese quiere un polvo y ya está no se el tampoco me insiste no me ha dicho mucho mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Yo no veo gran diferencia a hace 20 años la verdad.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pfff no me ha dicho nada en verdad pero esq vive en otro sitio, no tiene piso casapapy y yo que se me rallo ese quiere un polvo y ya está no se el tampoco me insiste no me ha dicho mucho mas



Y que que no tenga piso? Tú tampoco lo tienes


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y que que no tenga piso? Tú tampoco lo tienes



Por eso mismo, dos sin piso donde nos vamos a ir?


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Por eso mismo, dos sin piso donde nos vamos a ir?



Pues a compraros uno entre los dos. Y si no de alquiler


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Trabajar y estudiar opo es algo agotador, te lo digo por experiencia. Yo tardé 4 años, aprobando las 4, pero solo tuve plaza en la última. El primer año estaba en el paro y estudiaba tranquilamente y eso me permitió entrar de interino. Los otros 3 años fueron un infierno porque sales agotado y no encuentras tiempo para estudiar. Ya estaba a punto de tirar la toalla. Si te puedes permitir solo estudiar, házlo. Si dices que tu madre va a estar bien atendida, no veo problema. Ahora, lo de la casa en pueblo de 30.000 lereles, míratelo porque yo creo que eso ni en la España vaciada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si quieres te invito al McDonald's.



O a un bar de tapas, pero pagando a medias y con polvo final, sinó no hay segunda cita.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues a compraros uno entre los dos. Y si no de alquiler



Ya me ha dicho que el no va a comprar piso XK x su trabajo que viaja mucho no tiene un sitio fijo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si tía pero no me gustan en verdad, uno no está mal pero es shorty y el otro era un francés de vacaciones que tampoco el me escribió para saludarme una vez y ya no me ha dicho más nada y ninguno era para tirar cohetes jajajajaja me han dicho las niñas que me van a sacar a la zona de los guiris lo bueno de vivir en patera esq ahora puedo salir jajajajajajajajaa madre mía como me lleven allí se me va a ir la olla a ver si es verdad que hay guiris lo malo q están de vacaciones y no me sirven tampoco



Le habrán dado el teléfono a varias.
¿Cuál es la zona de los guiris en Alicante? ¿El puerto? ¿Por la esplanada?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (9 Ago 2022)

En Galicia ya nos instruían desde niños para evitar caer en compañías como @pacopalotes . Echo de menos la incorreción política de los noventa.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya me ha dicho que el no va a comprar piso XK x su trabajo que viaja mucho no tiene un sitio fijo



Algún día tendrá que parar. Va a tener unos años y eso de viajar ya agota


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Madre mía hoy me ha enseñado la de la patera al novio 190 paga GORDA la lleva a restaurantes CARISIMOS viajecitos de todo GASTANDO SIN SUSTO JAJAKAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA y dicen TODAS que no saldrían con un tío que no tiene un duro para que las lleve a comer una hamburguesa, y que si el tío no invita la primera cita ES UN RATA y no vuelven a quedar. Y luego decís q las tías son feministas JOJOJIJO yo les he dicho eso pero no sois feministas y dicen que eso es diferente JQJAJAJJAAJJAJAJAJS



La mujer actual quiere lo bueno de lo tradicional y lo bueno de lo moderno. La historia de amor pero follándome a 30 antes. Y eso no puede ser. Si eres una zorra atente a las consecuencias.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Algún día tendrá que parar. Va a tener unos años y eso de viajar ya agota



Pues ese es el remo que tiene el sabrá. De momento como nada más q piensa en folleteos y caprichos pues le va bien


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La mujer actual quiere lo bueno de lo tradicional y lo bueno de lo moderno. La historia de amor pero follándome a 30 antes. Y eso no puede ser. Si eres una zorra atente a las consecuencias.



Y los tíos que son?


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues ese es el remo que tiene el sabrá. De momento como nada más q piensa en folleteos y caprichos pues le va bien



Pero no te había dicho de churris?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y me han dicho que eso de partir la cuenta son tíos que quedan con una y con otra y con otra y lo hacen para no gastar por si la tía dice que no jajajajajajajaja



Hijasdeputa.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Le habrán dado el teléfono a varias.
> ¿Cuál es la zona de los guiris en Alicante? ¿El puerto? ¿Por la esplanada?



Pq tu has ido? Que se ve cuentame


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y que que no tenga piso? Tú tampoco lo tienes



Aún no has pillado que es una aprovechada que quiere al príncipe azul que se lo pague todo y le ponga un piso al estilo José Luis López Vázquez.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no te había dicho de churris?



Si pero pq yo le dije que buscaba eso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pq tu has ido? Que se ve cuentame



Alicante tampoco es que tenga mucho donde ir de fiesta. Básicamente es el centro y la zona del puerto/explanada. Supongo que será por ahí que es donde van los estudiantes durante el año.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aún no has pillado que es una aprovechada que quiere al príncipe azul que se lo pague todo y le ponga un piso al estilo José Luis López Vázquez.



Pues vaya aburrimiento. Si lo bonito de la vida es aportar y que no lo cargue todo el otro.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si pero pq yo le dije que buscaba eso



Pero tú qué coño buscas en un tío?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alicante tampoco es que tenga mucho donde ir de fiesta. Básicamente es el centro y la zona del puerto/explanada. Supongo que será por ahí que es donde van los estudiantes durante el año.



Jsjajaja envidioso estudiantes pq lo dices pq no tienen un duro? Pero los guiris vienen con las carteras llenas lo q pasa q son muy sinvergüenzas y vienen a lo q vienen


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alicante tampoco es que tenga mucho donde ir de fiesta. Básicamente es el centro y la zona del puerto/explanada. Supongo que será por ahí que es donde van los estudiantes durante el año.



Cuánto dinero tengo que llevar para salir por los sitios de guiris? 50?


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Ago 2022)

Las niñas ya se están quejando del feminismo. El otro día pq tuvimos que pagar entradas como los tíos y hoy han dicho que a ellas ya les da igual que las inviten que tampoco van a prostituirse por un chupito pero que si invitan bien jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Las niñas ya se están quejando del feminismo. El otro día pq tuvimos que pagar entradas como los tíos y hoy han dicho que a ellas ya les da igual que las inviten que tampoco van a prostituirse por un chupito pero que si invitan bien jajajajajajajajajajaja



Eso no es renegar de nada, es ser una vaga redomada


----------



## Imbersor (10 Ago 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9197217



putisima envidia

vuelvo el jueves al remo y os juro que me quiero pegar un tiro, llevo 3 dias en depresion, estoy tocadisimo de animo


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso no es renegar de nada, es ser una vaga redomada
> que está la vida muy cara


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cuánto dinero tengo que llevar para salir por los sitios de guiris? 50?



Algo más, aunque igual consigues que te inviten


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Las niñas ya se están quejando del feminismo. El otro día pq tuvimos que pagar entradas como los tíos y hoy han dicho que a ellas ya les da igual que las inviten que tampoco van a prostituirse por un chupito pero que si invitan bien jajajajajajajajajajaja



Que les den por culo.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Algo más, aunque igual consigues que te inviten



Si hombre más de 50 estás loco si no tengo que ponerme si me compro vestido que tampoco tengo bolso ya son 50 mínimo joder esq no tengo dinero tío madre mía esq hace falta mucho dinero no puedo gastar tanto. Pfffff gasto 30 cómo mucho vaya aaaahhhhhh que ilusión madre mía madre mía a darlo todo jajajajaja pero me ralla que es muy caro todo joder estamos solo a 9 y ya he gastado como una loca desde que llegué. Vas al mercadona, tres cosas y pum 50 euros. Cualquier mierda se va mucho dinero. Me gasté 40 el finde pasado, tres copazos y un agua pero esq me hace un montón de ilusión ir a lo de los guiris


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jsjajaja envidioso estudiantes pq lo dices pq no tienen un duro? Pero los guiris vienen con las carteras llenas lo q pasa q son muy sinvergüenzas y vienen a lo q vienen



No, es que esa zona es la de los estudiantes todo el año, y algunos tienen más pasta que tú y yo juntos.


----------



## Imbersor (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cuánto dinero tengo que llevar para salir por los sitios de guiris? 50?



que me he perdido? a donde vas? con quien?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si hombre más de 50 estás loco si no tengo que ponerme si me compro vestido que tampoco tengo bolso ya son 50 mínimo joder esq no tengo dinero tío madre mía esq hace falta mucho dinero no puedo gastar tanto. Pfffff gasto 30 cómo mucho vaya



Vivir la vida cuesta dinero.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Ago 2022)

Trabaja para pagartela


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vivir la vida cuesta dinero.



Esto es un asco. Hay q volver a la vida de soledad y foro vivir cuesta mucho dinero y te deprimes pero claro tío yo he cogido unos kilos y el vestido que me quedaba bien ya me lo he puesto y k kierrs a me ponga para ir a ver a los guiris una mierda pues no en fin aunq t po tengo tiempo de tiendas pero yo quiero ir guapa que seguro que hay muchos chicos o k kieres k sea yo la amiga fea k va sin arreglar k no la kiere ninguno y ya me quedo yo sin guiri y una mierda vaya


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> que me he perdido? a donde vas? con quien?



Me voy de fiesta donde van los guiris jajajajaja bueno en verdad no sé si ire al final pq viendo el dineral que es y que yo sin in duro


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Esto es un asco. Hay q volver a la vida de soledad y foro vivir cuesta mucho dinero y te deprimes pero claro tío yo he cogido unos kilos y el vestido que me quedaba bien ya me lo he puesto y k kierrs a me ponga para ir a ver a los guiris una mierda pues no en fin aunq t po tengo tiempo de tiendas pero yo quiero ir guapa que seguro que hay muchos chicos o k kieres k sea yo la amiga fea k va sin arreglar k no la kiere ninguno y ya me quedo yo sin guiri y una mierda vaya



Por lo menos serás gordibuena , guapa de cara , con las tetas gordas porque vas perdiendo el nivel y voy a tener que retirar mi oferta de invitación al McDonald's.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Por lo menos serás gordibuena , guapa de cara , con las tetas gordas porque vas perdiendo el nivel y voy a tener que retirar mi oferta de invitación al McDonald's.



Pero hamburguesa de un euro o mcmenu?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Por lo menos serás gordibuena , guapa de cara , con las tetas gordas porque vas perdiendo el nivel y voy a tener que retirar mi oferta de invitación al McDonald's.



Lo malo de las gordas es que se les caen las tetas muy pronto. @pacopalotes si es hembra, debe llevarlas a la altura de la cintura lo menos.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Por lo menos serás gordibuena , guapa de cara , con las tetas gordas porque vas perdiendo el nivel y voy a tener que retirar mi oferta de invitación al McDonald's.



Cúrratelo un poco y llévatela a un sitio caro a comer, le compras un sándwich en una gasolinera y ya.

CAE FIJO


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Cúrratelo un poco y llévatela a un sitio caro a comer, le compras un sándwich en una gasolinera y ya.
> 
> CAE FIJO



Pues fíjate que yo pensaba que exigía demasiado pq doy una muerta de hambre pero de hecho soy de las menos exigentes, aquí las tías aparentan que son millonarias y llevan un estilo de vida tal cual gastando todo el cuenco en ropa y salidas y luego no tienen un duro. Ya no es que las lleven a comer esq me han dicho que restaurantes de lujo las llevan y movidas y que bueno ella se puede comer una pizza una vez al mes pero q ya no más vaya que restaurantes caros y un montón de movidas pijas yo he flipado y que el tío a pesar de ser novio no le ha dicho la cruda realidad de q vive en una patera le ha dicho q solo tiene una compañera y no ha visto la patera dice q se asustaría y que le da vergüenza confesarlo BROTAL ah y que si es mayor mejor porque tiene más dinero que el joven no invita a nada y no tiene dónde caerse muerto JOJOJIJO Es decir una burbuja como la de Instagram tremenda de vidas falsas tapando la mierda


----------



## ROBOTECH (10 Ago 2022)

Yo soy reponedor (de formación ingeniero), 2000€ netos al mes, 35h a la semana, sin estrés, clima como Mallorca incluidas mismas horas de sol, vivo junto al mar con infinitas playas de arena blanca y el tinder echando fuego, en el sureste de Francia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Paqui:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues fíjate que yo pensaba que exigía demasiado pq doy una muerta de hambre pero de hecho soy de las menos exigentes, aquí las tías aparentan que son millonarias y llevan un estilo de vida tal cual gastando todo el cuenco en ropa y salidas y luego no tienen un duro. Ya no es que las lleven a comer esq me han dicho que restaurantes de lujo las llevan y movidas y que bueno ella se puede comer una pizza una vez al mes pero q ya no más vaya que restaurantes caros y un montón de movidas pijas yo he flipado y que el tío a pesar de ser novio no le ha dicho la cruda realidad de q vive en una patera le ha dicho q solo tiene una compañera y no ha visto la patera dice q se asustaría y que le da vergüenza confesarlo BROTAL ah y que si es mayor mejor porque tiene más dinero que el joven no invita a nada y no tiene dónde caerse muerto JOJOJIJO Es decir una burbuja como la de Instagram tremenda de vidas falsas tapando la mierda



Acabas de descubrir lo que es la mujer actual.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues fíjate que yo pensaba que exigía demasiado pq doy una muerta de hambre pero de hecho soy de las menos exigentes, aquí las tías aparentan que son millonarias y llevan un estilo de vida tal cual gastando todo el cuenco en ropa y salidas y luego no tienen un duro. Ya no es que las lleven a comer esq me han dicho que restaurantes de lujo las llevan y movidas y que bueno ella se puede comer una pizza una vez al mes pero q ya no más vaya que restaurantes caros y un montón de movidas pijas yo he flipado y que el tío a pesar de ser novio no le ha dicho la cruda realidad de q vive en una patera le ha dicho q solo tiene una compañera y no ha visto la patera dice q se asustaría y que le da vergüenza confesarlo BROTAL ah y que si es mayor mejor porque tiene más dinero que el joven no invita a nada y no tiene dónde caerse muerto JOJOJIJO Es decir una burbuja como la de Instagram tremenda de vidas falsas tapando la mierda



Yo es que no entiendo de estas cosas, soy un muerto de hambre de 160cm medio calvo que practica el celibato desde hace 14 años, los mismos que llevo sin trabajar. A mi no me hace falta mentir para follar porque no me interesa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero hamburguesa de un euro o mcmenu?



Supongo que con cupones o alguna oferta.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo de estas cosas, soy un muerto de hambre de 160cm medio calvo que practica el celibato desde hace 14 años, los mismos que llevo sin trabajar. A mi no me hace falta mentir para follar porque no me interesa.



Jajajajajajaj BROTAL


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que con cupones o alguna oferta.



Jajajajajajajajaajjajsjajs esq me descojono joder el mcmenu a pachas


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que con cupones o alguna oferta.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj BROTAL



¿Tu sabes los esfuerzos que tiene que hacer alguien como yo para echar un polvo? La putada es que soy feo pero tengo buen gusto, así que como nunca voy a poder satisfacer mis deseos, pensé que lo mejor es ahorrarme el trabajo y ya me matará la indigencia ¿No crees que es lo justo? No follo, no trabajo.

Se que te lo vas a tomar a broma, pero yo nunca miento.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes los esfuerzos que tiene que hacer alguien como yo para echar un polvo? La putada es que soy feo pero tengo buen gusto, así que como nunca voy a poder satisfacer mis deseos, pensé que lo mejor es ahorrarme el trabajo y ya me matará la indigencia ¿No crees que es lo justo? No follo, no trabajo.
> 
> Se que te lo vas a tomar a broma, pero yo nunca miento.



Pues tú mismo pero la ecuación es al revés. Trabajo=dinero=novia


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues tú mismo pero la ecuación es al revés. Trabajo=dinero=novia



Una novia te querrá trabajes o no. Un desempleado no es sinónimo de vago.

¿Nunca has valorado y querido a una persona por lo que es?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151362



Pero eso es el Burry.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Una novia te querrá trabajes o no. Un desempleado no es sinónimo de vago.
> 
> ¿Nunca has valorado y querido a una persona por lo que es?



Si, si es una amiga que haga lo que quiera con su vida si es el novio que trabaje o que le den XK si no tien dinero tía a dónde vais a casa de sus padres y un bocadillo el amor se apaga no hay ilusión no hay nada ui k bien k es sábado y mi novio me va a llevar s comer una baguet del mercadona con atún en casa de sus padres pues no veas y ya tu dices pues pa k me voy a arreglar total que te abandonas y como te abandonas el tb pierde ya la ilusión en un bucle de derroicion


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero hamburguesa de un euro o mcmenu?



Mcmenu grande que estoy que lo tiro.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si, si es una amiga que haga lo que quiera con su vida si es el novio que trabaje o que le den XK si no tien dinero tía a dónde vais a casa de sus padres y un bocadillo



Se va donde sea. También puedes currar tu


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues tú mismo pero la ecuación es al revés. Trabajo=dinero=novia



Pero eso ya se lo que es, por eso aposté por el celibato.

Trabajo= 40 horas de sufrimiento semanales
Recompensa= Aguantar a la mujer, aguantar a retrasados en el trabajo, pagar un dineral en mantener la farsa y 30 segundos de placer cuando sueltas el chorrazo. Y eso que yo nunca he tenido que mendigar polvos como hacen la mayoría, pero aún y así a mi personalmente no me compensa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

¿Se puede abandonar la ciudad y sobrevivir en el bosque como un auténtico cavernícola? Un hombre en crisis emprende semejante plan en esta mezcla explosiva de comedia negra y 'thriller' con ecos al cine de los Coen.
"Vida salvaje" supone el debut del danés Thomas Daneskov, quien además de encontrar inspiración en "*Fargo*" (1996), consultó a psiquiatras para confeccionar esta delirante historia sobre las vicisitudes de la vida moderna, la crisis de la mediana edad y cómo reaccionamos a ella.
En la película, un hombre llamado Martin abandona la civilización y a su familia para escapar de la monotonía y llevar una vida propia de la Edad de Piedra: habita en las montañas noruegas, viste con pieles e intenta sobrevivir en el monte cazando animales. Pero la naturaleza se muestra dura e implacable y, por si fuera poco, su situación pronto se complica...
La premisa de la cinta puede parecer sorprendente, pero en el fondo no lo es. "En realidad hay mucha gente en Suecia y Noruega que hace lo mismo que sucede en la película (...). Se trata de una actividad estacional; van y fingen ser vikingos durante seis meses viviendo sin internet, porque quieren vivir algo real", señala Daneskov.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si, si es una amiga que haga lo que quiera con su vida si es el novio que trabaje o que le den XK si no tien dinero tía a dónde vais a casa de sus padres y un bocadillo el amor se apaga no hay ilusión no hay nada ui k bien k es sábado y mi novio me va a llevar s comer una baguet del mercadona con atún en casa de sus padres pues no veas y ya tu dices pues pa k me voy a arreglar total que te abandonas y como te abandonas el tb pierde ya la ilusión en un bucle de derroicion



La vida es disfrutar de las pequeñas cosas. Como decía un florero: "no quiero cosas caras, no necesito ropa cara ni un cochazo ni grandes cenas ni viajar cada dos por tres. Lo que quiero es que me dejen en paz".


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> "Vida salvaje" supone el debut del danés Thomas Daneskov, quien además de encontrar inspiración en "*Fargo*" (1996)



No se me ocurre mejor inspiración.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (10 Ago 2022)

El secreto es buscarte una charo de esas demoniacas qe te controle todo y te la monte por cualquier mínima cosa, azla 2 hijos y te vas a vivir de alquiler con ella, ya no te podrás deshacer de ella completamente puesto qe tienes 2 hijos , las 10 horas de remo te pareceran Gloria bendita y pedirás más horas , ese parece qe es el secreto , me lo dijo uno qe estaba en una situación así, pedía ir los sábados y todo .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No se me ocurre mejor inspiración.



Acabo de ver la peli. El final es una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

El octavo pasajero dijo:


> El secreto es buscarte una charo de esas demoniacas qe te controle todo y te la monte por cualquier mínima cosa, azla 2 hijos y te vas a vivir de alquiler con ella, ya no te podrás deshacer de ella completamente puesto qe tienes 2 hijos , las 10 horas de remo te pareceran Gloria bendita y pedirás más horas , ese parece qe es el secreto , me lo dijo uno qe estaba en una situación así, pedía ir los sábados y todo .



¿Por qué crees que muchos de nuestros padres y abuelos se pasaban el día en el bar?


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ringbell (10 Ago 2022)

__





El juez deja en libertad al joven de 19 años que provocó el caos en el AVE tras robar 600 metros de cable de fibra óptica


No obstante, el detenido tendrá prohibido salir de España y deberá presentarse en el juzgado cada semana. Miles de viajeros se vieron afectados por el colapso causado. Un juez ha dejado en libertad con medidas cautelares, como la retirada del pasaporte, al joven de 19 años que fue detenido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Imbersor (10 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Yo soy reponedor (de formación ingeniero), 2000€ netos al mes, 35h a la semana, sin estrés, clima como Mallorca incluidas mismas horas de sol, vivo junto al mar con infinitas playas de arena blanca y el tinder echando fuego, en el sureste de Francia.



"clima como Mallorca" como si eso fuera algo de lo que vacilar jajajjaja

38 grados en verano com 80 de humedad, invierno a 2 y 80 de humedad que te cala hasta los huesos.

Todo un paraiso niño


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Yo hace tiempo que lo pienso. Es más, el otro día me dió la impresión que se equivocó al cambiar de cuenta y se contestaba a sí misma.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

Lo pensé al principio, pero luego caí en la cuenta que ningún tío puede ser tan idiota, incluso haciéndose pasar por tía.
Tiene pinta de Charo, su ratio de mensajes es el de las tías.
El otro que tiene un ratio de mensajes de tía es @Play_91, ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Bizarroff (10 Ago 2022)

¿Remota posibilidad? Es cuenta troll perteneciente a algún subnormal habitual desde el minuto uno. Pero lo divertido es como algunos le bailan el agua por ser supuestamente tía. Como dice p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷̷̷̷̷̷nike, alguna vez ha metido la pata y ha borrado.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

Entiendo lo que usted quiere decir, ahora déjeme que le cuente como está el tema...
Yo ya estoy acercándome a la cantidad que quería ahorrar.
Luego que remen otros, cedo mi puesto en la galera amablemente.
Sobreviviré como casapapi de fortuna, seré un hombre libre y de vez en cuando haré viajes lonchafinistas como Lobo estepario mientras mis compañeros siguen remando.
Si gasto poco el dinero me durará más tiempo.
Y cuanto más tiempo me dure el dinero, más tiempo tardaré en tener que volver a las galeras.
Este caballo desea unos años de libertad por encima de todo, y la libertad hay que pagarla.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

De momento nada.
Cuando termine de ahorrar ya nada me retendrá en esa galera.
Ya no quiero ni el despido improcedente, tengo claro que la empresa solo me echará con un despido disciplinario fácil de demostrar.
Voy a liarla parda, seré como un Peaky blinder en los años 20.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

Dos o tres meses.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

No lo vas a hacer, eres como yo.
Somos buena gente en el fondo, tenemos principios que nos impiden hacer cabronadas que hacen otros.
No por la empresa que nos la suda, sino por nosotros mismos.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

No las leas, busca algo más alegre.
Aquí solo hay remeros derroídos hasta los cojones de todo.
Yo escribo para desahogarme, me relajo y no pienso en matar a puñetazos al primer infeliz que me encuentre por la calle.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

Calopez está haciendo una labor social permitiendo este hilo.
Si lo cierra las calles no estarán seguras.


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo pensé al principio, pero luego caí en la cuenta que ningún tío puede ser tan idiota, incluso haciéndose pasar por tía.
> Tiene pinta de Charo, su ratio de mensajes es el de las tías.
> El otro que tiene un ratio de mensajes de tía es @Play_91, ahí lo dejo.



@Play_91 hace tiempo que sabemos que es una tía. A mí me suena más a @Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No lo vas a hacer, eres como yo.
> Somos buena gente en el fondo, tenemos principios que nos impiden hacer cabronadas que hacen otros.
> No por la empresa que nos la suda, sino por nosotros mismos.



ídem. Hace 20 años cuando conseguí que me echaran, podría haberme ido en el momento aunque la fecha de baja era dos meses más, pero quise quedarme esos dos meses, y dar las gracias a algunos de mis compañeros a los cuales yo se la sudaba. Si volviera 20 años atrás ni de coña iba a hacer nada de eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Obviamente con la posibilidad de entrar por cupo es más fácil. De hecho generalmente ni se dan todas las plazas de ese cupo. Y con 43 años pues sí, hay que ir a seguro.
Lo otro, yo estudié primaria, secundaria y uni con un entorno infernal y conseguí sacarlo.
Lo de la vacuna yo no lo he leído por ningún sitio. Yo no estoy vacunado.
Este año van a sacar muchas por lo del plan Iceta y que quieren que solo haya un 8% de interinos.


----------



## JessRex (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



*BIENVENIDO A LA VIDA NIÑO RATA , AHORA ENTIENDES PORQUE TUS PADRES TE DECIAN QUE ESTUDIASES .

ESTATE CALLADITO , OBEDECE , PAGA IMPUESTOS Y PON EL AIRE A 27 .*


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *BIENVENIDO A LA VIDA NIÑO RATA , AHORA ENTIENDES PORQUE TUS PADRES TE DECIAN QUE ESTUDIASES .
> 
> ESTATE CALLADITO , OBEDECE , PAGA IMPUESTOS Y PON EL AIRE A 27 .*



El 99% de las carreras no sirven absolutamente para nada, salvo para perder tiempo y dinero mientras el Gobierno tiene un parado menos apuntado el tiempo que duren esos estudios.
Y por cierto, yo también tengo una carrera.

Pd: otro que me he follado en menos de 5 segundos, recoged el cadáver de este mierda que me está ensuciando el salón.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo pensé al principio, pero luego caí en la cuenta que ningún tío puede ser tan idiota, incluso haciéndose pasar por tía.
> Tiene pinta de Charo, su ratio de mensajes es el de las tías.
> El otro que tiene un ratio de mensajes de tía es @Play_91, ahí lo dejo.



Por la forma de escribir y otros detalles he ido atando cabos y ya tengo mis sospechas. De momento no voy a levantar la liebre hasta estar seguro.

@Jevitronka seguro que también se hace una idea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Por la forma de escribir y otros detalles he ido atando cabos y ya tengo mis sospechas. De momento no voy a levantar la liebre hasta estar seguro.
> 
> @Jevitronka seguro que también se hace una idea.



Yo especulé con Zen Tao, pero no me cuadra su forma de escribir.


----------



## Imbersor (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que lo pienso. Es más, el otro día me dió la impresión que se equivocó al cambiar de cuenta y se contestaba a sí misma.



Impresión nada,lo hizo


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

@pacopalotes, por alusiones.


----------



## Pepe la rana (10 Ago 2022)

A mi me la zanquitos por lo que me suda la poya de quien es multi @pacopalotes 

Vera que soy un partidazo o me quiere derroher el cacas.... O ambas cosas a la vez....


----------



## trukutruku (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El 99% de las carreras no sirven absolutamente para nada, salvo para perder tiempo y dinero mientras el Gobierno tiene un parado menos apuntado el tiempo que duren esos estudios.
> Y por cierto, yo también tengo una carrera.
> 
> Pd: otro que me he follado en menos de 5 segundos, recoged el cadáver de este mierda que me está ensuciando el salón.
> ...


----------



## JessRex (10 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El 99% de las carreras no sirven absolutamente para nada, salvo para perder tiempo



*EL 99% DE LOS QUE DICEN ESA FRASE NO TIENEN UNA CARRERA .

SIGUE TRABAJANDO COMO UN NEGRO PARA EL JUDAÍSMO INTERNACIONAL. PARA QUE HAYA POCA GENTE RICA COMO YO TIENE QUE HABER MUCHOS ESCLAVOS COMO TU .*


----------



## trukutruku (10 Ago 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *EL 99% DE LOS QUE DICEN ESA FRASE NO TIENEN UNA CARRERA .
> 
> SIGUE TRABAJANDO COMO UN NEGRO PARA EL JUDAÍSMO INTERNACIONAL. PARA QUE HAYA POCA GENTE RICA COMO YO TIENE QUE HABER MUCHOS ESCLAVOS COMO TU .*



tambien los que tienen una carrera sin utilidad.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (10 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Yo soy reponedor (de formación ingeniero), 2000€ netos al mes, 35h a la semana, sin estrés, clima como Mallorca incluidas mismas horas de sol, vivo junto al mar con infinitas playas de arena blanca y el tinder echando fuego, en el sureste de Francia.



Nadie da gato por liebre. Si no eres un enchufadito el salario va en función de la oferta y la demanda. Por ser un mierda de reponedor nadie va a hacerse de oro a menos que se la chupes al jefe. Colocar productos en estantes lo hace hasta un subnormal discapacitado mental, el cual aceptaría bastante poco


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Ago 2022)

Hay preguntas que convenientemente ya ni responde.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Ago 2022)

Yo le he preguntado que si valía para criar y no ha dado ni pistas de su edad. Eso huele a cuarentona.

Que oye , girdibuena puede serlo igual.


----------



## amanciortera (10 Ago 2022)

Pilla la baja coño


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

Tócate los cojones, si te echan por bajo rendimiento les demandas, despido improcedente de libro y desplumas a esos cabrones antes de hacerte funcionario.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (10 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si, hoy mismo me ha echado un buen polvo, y que?, estoy aburrido... de todo en general y de nada en particular.



Como te entiendo, me pasa igual, la vida me parece un aburrimiento total, un sin sentido, nada me motiva, no tengo problemas, tampoco ilusiones.

Tengo buen trabajo, gano como para mantener mis gastos 4 veces (porque son muy bajos, pero vamos un sueldo decente), pero del del curro voy a pasar porque ya no se ni para que voy, me voy a tomar una licencia sin sueldo de un año de momento y ya veremos si vuelvo ... esque no se que mierda hago allí todos los dias si puedo vivir sin trabajar y no tengo a quien darle en herencia el dinero, para que quiero más dinero si se lo va a quedar el estado.

Paso de mujeres dese hace como 6 años (ya a mi edad no pienso formar una familia y para ser sincero si no piensas tener crios la mayoría de mujeres son aburridas, no dan más que problemas y si eres del tipo introvertido como, necesitas pocos arrumacos y estar solo no es algo que te preocupe lo más mínimo estas hasta mejor). Una de la mejores decisiones que tome fue pasar de mujeres, pasar de mujeres es como estar de vacaciones todo el tiempo (este finde me decían unos amigos, ahora se lleva instagram, sin instagram no eres nadie, no ligas nada y yo pensando si ahora me voy a poner a hacer mil fotitos para escoger una, ir a sitios nada más que para que se vea que planes mas guays me monto, hacer postureo y demas mongolada, joder un puto trabajo mantener un instagram!!, no necesito intagramm paso e tias), que gasto más tonto de energía física y mental el intentar follar. Que paz metal el pasar de tías.

También paso de lo que piense la gente, es que me la suda ya, voy vestido con ropa to barata de zara, primark o similar. Me ves por la calle debo parecer un puto muerto de hambre ... me da pereza comprar ropa y las modas ...

Pasar de tias + Pasar de lo que piense la gente = gastar menos que un mechero diesel, no veas el dinero/esfuerzo, frustraciones que gasta la gente en intentar aparentar lo que no son, en intentar follar, aparentar+ intentar follar debe er como 1/3 de presupuesto mensual para algunos 3/4 del presupuesto mensual paraa otros (perfil forocochero).

Yo creo que pasando de tías y de aparentar cualquier hombre con media jornada vive.

No se si todo esto me pasa porque estoy deprimido o estoy deprimido porque me pasa todo esto


----------



## Fargo (10 Ago 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *EL 99% DE LOS QUE DICEN ESA FRASE NO TIENEN UNA CARRERA .
> 
> SIGUE TRABAJANDO COMO UN NEGRO PARA EL JUDAÍSMO INTERNACIONAL. PARA QUE HAYA POCA GENTE RICA COMO YO TIENE QUE HABER MUCHOS ESCLAVOS COMO TU .*



Vale, pues no la tengo porque tú lo dices.
Con la segunda frase ya has quedado retratado como Cayetano de manual.
No tengo nada que hablar con pijos enchufaditos, tu sitio está en forocoches.
Y ahora, lárgate de mi hilo antes de que vaya al casoplón de tus padres y te haga un "José Luis Moreno".


----------



## Ladrillofobo (10 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> y como vas a vivir con 450€?
> 
> casapapieando extreme?



Si tienes casa pagada con 450€ una persona vive ... si sacas algo más por ahí en negro o tienes alguna fuente de ingresos pasivos (acciones, fondos, pisos ...) entonces ya vives bien.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @pacopalotes, por alusiones.



Jajajsjsjsjsjsjsjs que risas aki estoy tocando me el rabo a mano cambiada pum pum pum


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Ago 2022)

Bah, hoy he tenido un buen día, he bajado al bemeta a por un cable para cargar el móvil en el curro y estaba en la ventana una abogadilla que está súper buena y se ha puesto a hablar conmigo en plan paleto a voces desde la ventana.

Que el viernes es su cumple y me invita, 29 hace, me gusta como me trata, siempre corto yo la conversación para no parecer un pesado.

He ido a llenar el depósito, me he quedado mirando a una chortina panchita cuando pasaba muy despacio con el coche, y me ha sonreído.

He dormido una siesta y he salido en bicicleta lloviendo pero con el calor era muy agradable, además me encuentro muy bien y fuerte, al volver he aguantado un kilómetro a 50 por hora y unos tíos de una furgoneta me ha dicho por la ventanilla que iba a 50...

Mi parienta ha vuelto de ver a unos familiares y el niño está contento, me persigue por casa porque me dice que no le hago caso... así me hace más caso, me gusta.

Son chorradas pero me hacen sentir bien.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajsjsjsjsjsjsjs que risas aki estoy tocando me el rabo a mano cambiada pum pum pum



No , se escribe , fap, fap, fap...


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Me cago en la puta tampoco soy une gorde de los cojones solo digo que bueno pues hay donde agarrar sin más hijos de puta. Y que pasa? Si está a tomar por culo y no tiene aire para q me voy a ir a gastarme todo mi sueldo para estar mal, sigo estirando la patera un poco más hasta que encuentre algo w merezca la pena que reme gratis x ello


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Como te entiendo, me pasa igual, la vida me parece un aburrimiento total, un sin sentido, nada me motiva, no tengo problemas, tampoco ilusiones.
> 
> Tengo buen trabajo, gano como para mantener mis gastos 4 veces (porque son muy bajos, pero vamos un sueldo decente), pero del del curro voy a pasar porque ya no se ni para que voy, me voy a tomar una licencia sin sueldo de un año de momento y ya veremos si vuelvo ... esque no se que mierda hago allí todos los dias si puedo vivir sin trabajar y no tengo a quien darle en herencia el dinero, para que quiero más dinero si se lo va a quedar el estado.
> 
> ...



En el fondo er s el que más necesits una mujer estás totalmente derroido XK no tienes mujer esq es así un hombre no puede estar solo


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Prefiero gatar poco y estar mal que gastar todo mi sueldo para pagarle la rentita a Paco por su cuéntame de mierda echo polvo y estar mal igualmente


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me cago en la puta tampoco soy une gorde de los cojones solo digo que bueno pues hay donde agarrar sin más hijos de puta. Y que pasa? Si está a tomar por culo y no tiene aire para q me voy a ir a gastarme todo mi sueldo para estar mal, sigo estirando la patera un poco más hasta que encuentre algo w merezca la pena que reme gratis x ello



Si te sirve de algo , a mi me gustan las mujeres jamonas , pechugonas , los hombres no queremos un saco de huesos.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

Yo creía que esta era la evolución natural, cada vez menos novedad el sexo, cada vez con tías más feas (cosas de la edad), cada vez menos deseo sexual (por tema hormonal, a los 18 raro el dia que no me levantaba con polla tiesa), al final la conclusión logia es que no compensa.

Pero veo que no, veo tíos de 50 baboseano todo lo que se mueve y detrás de las tías como si fueran quinceañeros ... no se, supongo que los afortunados son ellos que tienen esa ilusión ...


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Correcto, la pregunta era para mi pero como el pizzero es un gilipollas pues pasaba de



El pizzero aún puede participar en el hilo?
Aunque yo lo haya puesto en el ignore?
Calopez, reporta al pizzero o cierro el hilo de moda del foro.
A ver como pagas tu nueva casa en la playa entonces, gracias a tito Fargo te pillaste el maserati.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En el fondo er s el que más necesits una mujer estás totalmente derroido XK no tienes mujer esq es así un hombre no puede estar solo



Estooo creeme que lo dudo, pero gracias por el consejo supongo que es con buena intención, te daré yo otro:



pacopalotes dijo:


> Me cago en la puta tampoco soy une gorde de los cojones solo digo que bueno pues hay donde agarrar sin más hijos de puta. Y que pasa? Si está a tomar por culo y no tiene aire para q me voy a ir a gastarme todo mi sueldo para estar mal, sigo estirando la patera un poco más hasta que encuentre algo w merezca la pena que reme gratis x ello



Tu sabes lo que tiene que hacer un tío para tener un un cuerpo de esos que las españolas dicen, a mi no me gustan ciclados, me gustan normales:





Eso son 3-5 años de gym, dieta estricta yendo entre 3-5 veces a la semana 2 horas al gym con sus rutinas y bastantes ciclos de definición volumen (sin esteroides). Teniendo buena genética!!

A la mujer solo se les "exige" estar delgada, la comparación de faena es como sacarse un FP de turismo VS sacarse una ingeniería industrial. Y de jóvenes lo hacíamos la mayoría por follar (si cuando digo que pasar de tías es como estar de vacaciones).

A ver amiga, si te sobra algún kilo, adelgaza, a las mujeres solo se les pide estar delgada y eso se consigue en dos patas, acabo de acabar yo una dieta y he perdido 4 kilos (si te la suda perder musculo porque ya no piensas en tías puedes perder 1.5k a la semana fácil), joder con la poca faena que tenéis que hacer, coño hacerla!!! Si va a ser por tu bien, vas a poder aspirar a tíos mucho mejores.

Es acojonante con lo poco que tienen que hacer las tias, estar delgaditas y ni eso. Si nas más que por salud compensa yo me he puesto a dieta por salud no porque quiera follar.


----------



## JessRex (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vale, pues no la tengo porque tú lo dices.
> Con la segunda frase ya has quedado retratado como Cayetano de manual.
> No tengo nada que hablar con pijos enchufaditos, tu sitio está en forocoches.
> Y ahora, lárgate de mi hilo antes de que vaya al casoplón de tus padres y te haga un "José Luis Moreno".




*A VER NIÑATO, QUE TENGO ALGUN AÑITO MÁS QUE TU Y LOS HUEVOS PELADOS DE TRABAJAR DESDE HACE MUCHO ANTES DE QUE TU LLORIQUEASES POR TU PRIMER TRABAJO BASURA. TODO LO QUE TENGO ME LO GANÉ YO SOLITO ESTUDIANDO MUCHO Y TRABAJANDO MUCHO . DICES QUE LAS CARRERAS NO SIRVEN PARA NADA , NO ES CIERTO . COMO EN TODO HAY QUE DESTACAR , DE NADA SIRVE QUE TE SAQUES UNA CARRERA SI LUEGO ERES UN MEDIOCRE EN LO TUYO.., ENTONCES CLARO ACABAN AMARGADOS COMO TU EN UN EMPLEO BASURA .PORSUPUESTO HAY GENTE SIN CARRERA GANANDO MUCHO DINERO, OBVIAMENTE NO ES TU CASO , PORQUE SOLO SABES LLORAR Y QUEJARTE Y SI ESTAS COMIENDO CULO EN TU TRABAJO ES PORQUE ES LO QUE MERECES . UN GANADOR NO SE QUEJA , PONE LOS MEDIOS Y ESFUERZO PARA CAMBIAR SU VIDA Y LO HACE EN SILENCIO SIN LLORAR Y SUFRIENDO POR DENTRO .

AHORA VETE A DORMIR QUE MAÑANA MMADRUGAS PARA SER EXPLOTADO DE NUEVO ESCORIA SERVIL. YO VOY A DISFRUTAR DE OTRA MAMADA DE RUBIA MODELAZO EN MI JACUZZI CON VISTAS AL MAR MIRANDO LA LUNA QUE HACE UNA MARAVILLOSA NOCHE DE VERANO .*


----------



## Bizarroff (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El pizzero aún puede participar en el hilo?
> Aunque yo lo haya puesto en el ignore?



No lo sé la verdad. Probemos a invocarlo:

*@Covid Bryant *PIZZERO MUERTO DE HAMBRE, ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS Y ENTERRADOS EN UNA CUNETA, RECUERDOS AL CORNUDO DE TU PADRE Y A LA BALLENA DE TU PUTA MADRE QUE AHORA ESTARÁ PROSTITUYENDOSE CON TODOS LOS MORONEGROS DEL LOCUTORIO DE DEBAJO DE TU CASA A 5€ EL SERVICIO PARA PODER LLEVARLE UN PLATO DE COMIDA AL RETRASADO DE SU HIJO, CUANDO TERMINES DE COMER ESA ENORME POLLA NEGRA QUE TIENES EN LA BOCA HAZ ACTO DE PRESENCIA EN ESTE HILO Y LUEGO HAZNOS UN FAVOR A TODOS Y MUÉRETE PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL.

Pronto saldremos de dudas.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo , a mi me gustan las mujeres jamonas , pechugonas , los hombres no queremos un saco de huesos.



Mentira. Hoy estuve de compras. Total que hacen los vestidos para mujeres tabla, sin pecho, es una puta mierda vienen con el pecho diminuto da igual la talla , para mujeres sin tetas, no encontré nada y esq encima todas las modelos sin tetas, es low ir se lleva


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mentira. Hoy estuve de compras. Total que hacen los vestidos para mujeres tabla, sin pecho, es una puta mierda vienen con el pecho diminuto da igual la talla , para mujeres sin tetas, no encontré nada y esq encima todas las modelos sin tetas, es low ir se lleva



Mentira el ¿que? , si mi nivel de pagafantismo a foreras jamonas ya es legendario en medio foro. Y no me avergüenzo de ello. Las foreras que he conocido más allá del foro , me han parecido estupendas.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Estooo creeme que lo dudo, pero gracias por el consejo supongo que es con buena intención, te daré yo otro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero estoy estresade joder, muchos cambios no me da tiempo a tener rutinitas de gimnasio ni nada y como lo que se me antoja/se puede. Pues es lo que hay


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Correcto, la pregunta era para mi pero como el pizzero es un gilipollas pues pasaba de responder, pero más o menos es lo que dices.
> 
> 462€ del subsidio, 300€ del alquiler de dos plazas de garaje en "B", otros 700€ de ir rescatando el plan de pensiones y de retiradas de fondos de inversión. Con 1500€ mensuales yo mas lo que saque mi pareja a media jornada hasta que pueda ella engancharse al subsidio vamos sobrados (no tengo coche ni alquiler/hipoteca). Y que reme Peter.
> 
> Y sobre las tías... pues es que creo que les dais mucha importancia, la mía ya sabe lo que hay conmigo y si no le gusta ya sabe donde está la maleta y la puerta de salida de mi vivienda. Siempre que he acabado con una al poco ya había otra, decís que los tío son babosos y tal pero al nivel que he visto arrastrarse a una tía jamás se lo he visto a un hombre. Si están encoñadas son capaz de aguantar de todo con tal de no perderte o conseguirte.



Muy bien hecho, si tienes la desgracia de nacer pobre una forma de dejar de remar, es ahorrar e invertir  

Yo estoy igual, me voy a pedir licencia de un año para probar y lo mismo ni vuelvo, a mi ya me dan mis inversiones para vivir y como no voy a tener herederos puedo consumir el capital principal (creo por lo que cuentas que tu tienes pensado hacerlo también), eso supone mucha más renta disponible. Me hubiera molado tener un par de críos y haberles dejado la vida resuelta (no tener la necesidad de currar, solo si les hacia ilusión) y haberles explicado desde bien pequeñines como hacer que el dinero siga creciendo, pero es lo que hay.

Tampoco me molesta mucho trabajar, pero para que, cuanto más dinero gane más dinero le dejo a hacienda.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mentira el ¿que? , si mi nivel de pagafantismo a foreras jamonas ya es legendario en medio foro. Y no me avergüenzo de ello. Las foreras que he conocido más allá del foro , me han parecido estupendas.



Jajajsjsjsjsjsjwjajajsjsjss pero se llevan las tías muy delgadas sin pecho y hacen la ropa para eso. La verdad que las chortis de esta generación no tienen pecho ninguna, o será que une se fija en las que destacan más que son esas pq están en todas parted. No se ponen ni sujetador, pq no tienen pecho


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero estoy estresade joder, muchos cambios no me da tiempo a tener rutinitas de gimnasio ni nada y como lo que se me antoja/se puede. Pues es lo que hay



Pero que rutina? se adelgaza en la cocina no en el gymnasio, yo estoy deprimido y he perdido 4 kilos (sin pisar el gym), si solo hay que comer menos, si es que adelgazar es facilisimo si te da igual perder musculo, sáltate el desayuno y como bien en la comida y en la cena y ya esta, fin de la historia. Y si aun así no adelgazas te saltas el desayuno y cena (vamos que solo comes), adelgazas seguro vamos.

Si yo creo que hacer ejercicio (a nada que sea un poco intenso) es contraproducente para adelgazar (a no ser que quieras conservar masa muscular), solo genera más cortisol y más hambre.

De todas formas haz lo que quieras con tu vida, yo no critico, pero me choca que ni algo tan sencillo como estar delgadas hagan las mujeres con lo fácil que es.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No lo sé la verdad. Probemos a invocarlo:
> 
> *@Covid Bryant *PIZZERO MUERTO DE HAMBRE, ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS Y ENTERRADOS EN UNA CUNETA, RECUERDOS AL CORNUDO DE TU PADRE Y



Hay que recalcar lo de pizzero en cada frase. Intentó dejar atrás esa etapa como si nada hubiese pasado, como las famosillas que reniegan de haber ejercido la prostitución.
Sin embargo, el pizzero aún tiene pesadillas por las noches y a veces se despierta oliendo a peperoni.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mentira el ¿que? , si mi nivel de pagafantismo a foreras jamonas ya es legendario en medio foro. Y no me avergüenzo de ello. Las foreras que he conocido más allá del foro , me han parecido estupendas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152299



Yo soy así y por eso vivo sumido en la más profunda decepción amorosa.


Siempre me traiciona la razón
Y me domina el corazón
No sé luchar contra el amor

Siempre me voy a enamorar
De quien de mí no se enamora
Y es por eso que mi alma llora

¡Y ya no puedo más!
¡Ya no puedo más!
Siempre se repite esta misma historia
¡Ya no puedo más!
¡Ya no puedo más!
Estoy harto de rodar como una noria

Vivir así es morir de amor
Por amor tengo el alma herida
Por amor
No quiero más vida que su vida
¡Melancolía!

Vivir así es morir de amor
Soy mendigo de sus besos
Soy su amigo
Yo quiero ser más que eso
¡Melancolía!

Siempre se apodera de mi ser
Mi serenidad se vuelve locura
Y me llena de amargura

Siempre me voy a enamorar
De quien de mí no se enamora
Es por eso que mi alma llora

¡Y ya no puedo más!
¡Ya no puedo más!
Siempre se repite la misma historia
¡Y ya no puedo más!
¡Ya no puedo más!
Estoy harto de rodar como una noria

Vivir así es morir de amor
Y por amor tengo el alma herida
Por amor
No quiero más vida que su vida
¡Melancolía!

Vivir así es morir de amor
Soy mendigo de sus besos
Soy su amigo
Y quiero ser algo más que eso
¡Melancolía!

Vivir así es morir de amor
Y por amor tengo el alma herida
Por amor
No quiero más vida que su vida
¡Melancolía!
Vivir así es morir de amor


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo soy así y por eso vivo sumido en la más profunda decepción amorosa.
> 
> 
> Siempre me traiciona la razón
> ...



Tú no eras el a salía a putilla por quincena?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tú no eras el a salía a putilla por quincena?



Hace más de una década... Oye que yo los treinta años no los vuelvo a ver. No sé que edad crees que tengo.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hace más de una década... Oye que yo los treinta años no los vuelvo a ver. No sé que edad crees que tengo.



Pues el típico calvo cuarentón?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues el típico calvo cuarentón?



Nooo , yo a cuarenta no llego y de pelo voy bien. Mermando pero bien. Mi etapa de juergas harcore fueron a los veinte y pocos años. Gracias a un tío más mayor que yo , con mucha pasta que me llevaba por ahí a emborracharme y estar con mujeres. Se juntó el hambre con las ganas de comer.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bah, hoy he tenido un buen día, he bajado al bemeta a por un cable para cargar el móvil en el curro y estaba en la ventana una abogadilla que está súper buena y se ha puesto a hablar conmigo en plan paleto a voces desde la ventana.
> 
> Que el viernes es su cumple y me invita, 29 hace, me gusta como me trata, siempre corto yo la conversación para no parecer un pesado.
> 
> ...



Imagina que estuvieras soltero desde hace años y no gustaras a ninguna tía por la calle ni del trabajo, cómo lo llevarías?
Crees que un hombre joven con apetito sexual medio-alto puede aguantar mucho tiempo remando casi todos los días en esas circunstancias sin volverse loco o depresivo?
Remeros que liguéis poco, podéis responder también.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo que me vendría bien a mí para llevar mejor lo del remo...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me vendría bien a mí para llevar mejor lo del remo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152314



A estas alturas de mi vida me vale cualquiera , solo quiero una mujer.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Otra opción para el remero nuncafollista: putear de vez en cuando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

¿Y si relajarse en vacaciones no fuera tan bueno como nos creemos?


"¡Descansa y disfruta!" Es el consejo que todos damos (y escuchamos) cuando llegan las ansiadas vacaciones. Descanso para el cuerpo y ocio para la mente, dos buenas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Es que a ver hay mucho ignorante de la vida que de pasa la juventud de folleteos y luego se plantan en cuarenta con un cartón y arrugas y pretenden que alguien compre eso pues la gente ya no quiere ñ. A menos que sea otra cuarentona


----------



## Murray's (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me vendría bien a mí para llevar mejor lo del remo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152314



Canela fina..


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Correcto, la pregunta era para mi pero como el pizzero es un gilipollas pues pasaba de responder, pero más o menos es lo que dices.
> 
> 462€ del subsidio, 300€ del alquiler de dos plazas de garaje en "B", otros 700€ de ir rescatando el plan de pensiones y de retiradas de fondos de inversión. Con 1500€ mensuales yo mas lo que saque mi pareja a media jornada hasta que pueda ella engancharse al subsidio vamos sobrados (no tengo coche ni alquiler/hipoteca). Y que reme Peter.
> 
> Y sobre las tías... pues es que creo que les dais mucha importancia, la mía ya sabe lo que hay conmigo y si no le gusta ya sabe donde está la maleta y la puerta de salida de mi vivienda. Siempre que he acabado con una al poco ya había otra, decís que los tío son babosos y tal pero al nivel que he visto arrastrarse a una tía jamás se lo he visto a un hombre. Si están encoñadas son capaz de aguantar de todo con tal de no perderte o conseguirte.



Plan de pensiones dice el subnormal    

Mi pareja gayer q se la chupas pa subsistir.

Alquiler de 2 garajes cuando el coche se acaba jojojo un plan sin fisuras anales porque ya las tienes de hace años ,luserazo pauperrimo


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Mierdarrof muerto de hambre, como llevas el plan de retraso?    

Cuando tu novio te deje solo almorranas te veo comiendo a diario en Cáritas con escoria de tu purria.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Farguito sigue en la mierda, lo mejor es que cree que es temporal y es lo único que le evita el suicidio, pero pasan los años y la mierda sigue, para un mierda como él la mierda es su estado natural, es pura basura remera de estos que reman pero a desgana, sus jefes lo saben saben que es escoria pero no le echarán porque reconforta ver a alguien en la mierda y como se regocija en ella cual puerco.

Ver un mierda en la mierda te da energías, la escoria debe sufrir, farguito debe remar y chupar como mierdarrof.

Da gusto leer a mierdas en la mierda, sus esperanzas penosas como las de mierdarrof jajjaja menudo puto subnormal me rilo en su jeto de paleto maricon jajajja plan de pensiones señores jajjajajaj


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor de la escoria remera es cuando palman antes de jubilarse o a los pocos años, toda la vida remando para nada jajajaja, pero tranquis el plan de pensiones de mierdarrof lo cubre todo jajjaja


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Por eso dije "de vez en cuando".
Uno de mi curro se fue a vivir solo para convertir su piso en un picadero, me dijo que era su única intención.
Pues ahora folla más que de casapapi, pero no ahorra un céntimo y a mitad de mes ya tiene la cuenta a 0.
Técnicamente no está pagando por follar, pero está pagando mucho dinero por estar atractivo para las mujeres.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es que a ver hay mucho ignorante de la vida que de pasa la juventud de folleteos y luego se plantan en cuarenta con un cartón y arrugas y pretenden que alguien compre eso pues la gente ya no quiere. A menos que sea otra cuarentona



Mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, para el que se lo pueda permitir.


----------



## Kicki (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Si tienes casa pagada con 450€ una persona vive ... si sacas algo más por ahí en negro o tienes alguna fuente de ingresos pasivos (acciones, fondos, pisos ...) entonces ya vives bien.



Yo vivo así. IMV + trapis pero los trapis no son eternos. Cada vez pienso más en opositar con mi discapacidad como otro forero antes. Con el IMV justo al ritmo que suben las cosas calculo que puedes vivir pero pasando mucho frío o calor.

La putada para mí de opositar sería moverme del pueblo dónde me compré la choza a tocateja para huir de cipotecas y esas mierdas. Mucha cuenta tengo que echar ahí para ver si compensa.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Yo vivo así. IMV + trapis pero los trapis no son eternos. Cada vez pienso más en opositar con mi discapacidad como otro forero antes. Con el IMV justo al ritmo que suben las cosas calculo que puedes vivir pero pasando mucho frío o calor.
> 
> La putada para mí de opositar sería moverme del pueblo dónde me compré la choza a tocateja para huir de cipotecas y esas mierdas. Mucha cuenta tengo que echar ahí para ver si compensa.



No te preocupes que este es un país socialista, irán subiendo las pagas mínimas porque pobrecitos!! y bajando las máxima cotizadas porque son unos malvados privilegiados hasta que se cobre lo mismo, o casi, de pensión máxima que de una no contributiva o un IMV, modelo argentino manda. Otra razón para dejar de remar.

No se si subirán las pensiones en general pero las mínimas casi seguro que las suben con el IPC y las máximas casi seguro que las recortan porque son ricosssshhh.

Y los que sueñan con ser funcis, se me quedo gravado a fuego cuando Pablo iglesias hace muchos años, lo mismo 10 dijo que su modelo para España era el doble de funcionarios con la mitad de sueldo (le salían las cuentas perfecto al cabrón), supongo que el funcionariado a largo plazo va al modelo Argentino, Venezolano, Cubano ... un sueldito que apenas da para malvivir y que cobra casi to dios y con eso tienes un montón de votos cautivos.

Yo no sufriría mucho el salario mínimo ya están diciendo de subirlo y todas estas ayudas y rentas pues irán detrás, los que ya veremos como recuperaos la inflación somos los remeros pringaos.


----------



## Kicki (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> No te preocupes que este es un país socialista, irán subiendo las pagas mínimas porque pobrecitos!! y bajando las máxima cotizadas porque son unos malvados privilegiados hasta que se cobre lo mismo, o casi, de pensión máxima que de una no contributiva o un IMV, modelo argentino manda. Otra razón para dejar de remar.
> 
> No se si subirán las pensiones en general pero las mínimas casi seguro que las suben con el IPC y las máximas casi seguro que las recortan porque son ricosssshhh.
> 
> ...



Estoy más o menos de acuerdo. Es decir, sí, lo subirán al IPC, pero todos sabemos que la inflación está muchísimo más desbocada de lo que ellos dicen así que en realidad también somos más pobres. Y esto lo cuenta mi bolsillo.

El SMI es una puta mierda, en este hilo creo que debería haber más consonancia que en ningún lado sobre esto.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Me imagino llegando a mi casoplón en el campo tras una dura jornada de trabajo y encontrarme a esta joven para mí solo, loquita por el viejo Fargo.
Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar, así de claro.
Ni casa en el campo, ni chortina, ni ná de ná.
Solo nos queda ver estos vídeos con tristeza, lo que pudo haber sido y no fue.
Y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> El SMI es una puta mierda, en este hilo creo que debería haber más consonancia que en ningún lado sobre esto.



Es cierto, yo cobro 1100 y no me da para nada.
Si me independizo el sueldo se me iría todo en alojamiento y comida, alguien que se pasa el dìa remando a jornada completa.
Esto es una broma de mal gusto, sinceramente.
Antes un sueldo de operario te daba para pagar una casa, tener tu coche, mantener a tu mujer y a tus hijos.
Y ahora? Qué cojones haces con 1100 euros en este país?
Qué sentido tiene que yo siga remando a jornada completa?
Me estoy planteando seriamente pedirle a la empresa una reducción de jornada al 50%.
Total, ya que voy a ser pobre igualmente trabajo menos horas.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Estoy más o menos de acuerdo. Es decir, sí, lo subirán al IPC, pero todos sabemos que la inflación está muchísimo más desbocada de lo que ellos dicen así que en realidad también somos más pobres. Y esto lo cuenta mi bolsillo.
> 
> El SMI es una puta mierda, en este hilo creo que debería haber más consonancia que en ningún lado sobre esto.



Al final les interesa tener contentos a sus votantes, los subirán lo que toque para que puedan vivir eso si de rodillas mendigando a los políticos. Ya se inventarán algo:

Primer articulo que me sale del tema en google

Sánchez anuncia una ayuda de 200 euros para trabajadores y parados con bajos ingresos y una subida del 15 % de las pensiones no contributivas



> *Sánchez anuncia una ayuda de 200 euros para trabajadores y parados con bajos ingresos y una subida del 15 % de las pensiones no contributivas *



Suben por encima de IPC y les dan un aguinaldo, el modelo ya lo tiene bien ensayado en toda latinoamerica, no problem ...


Por otro lado no les interesan funcionarios o pensionistas con muy buen sueldo porque empiezan a pensar que son clase media, que pueden vivir sin ellos y ya no les votan, lo que optimiza sus votos son ayudas, paguitas, placitas suficientes para vivir, pero estando ahí al limite y un poco puteados, para que necesiten mendigar al político de turno, haya cabreo social y odio a los riscossshhh

Al menos así lo veo yo, pero bueno es solo mi visión ...


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es cierto, yo cobro 1100 y no me da para nada.
> Si me independizo el sueldo se me iría todo en alojamiento y comida, alguien que se pasa el dìa remando a jornada completa.
> Esto es una broma de mal gusto, sinceramente.
> Antes un sueldo de operario te daba para pagar una casa, tener tu coche, mantener a tu mujer y a tus hijos.
> ...



Trabajar por la mitad de 1100? Pero si eso te lo da el estado gratis.

Pregunto:

Porque no miras cuales son los requisitos del IMV, los cumples, fuerzas despido y cuando se acabe paro lo cobras. Luego te pones a hacer tus cosas en B, en el campo casi todos pagan en B pero son trabajos muy duros, si sabes hacer algo más demandado, instalar aires acondicionados, fontanero, albañil, pintor ... te puedes dedicar a las ñapas de toda la vida y sacarte un muy buen jornal trabajando a ratos ....


----------



## Kicki (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Al final les interesa tener contentos a sus votantes, los subirán lo que toque para que puedan vivir eso si de rodillas mendigando a los políticos. Ya se inventarán algo:
> 
> Primer articulo que me sale del tema en google
> 
> ...



Si estoy casi totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En lo que difiero un poco es en que yo pienso que los de las paguitas también vamos a ser cada vez más pobres. De verdad que a la gente sin familia y sin visos de como yo, le recomiendo hacerse paguitera. Vives con poco, pero al menos vives. Pero que eso sí, me veo en invierno con el chaquetón y pantalones de la nieve para estar por casa(del norte).

En lo otro también discrepo un tanto. A mi parecer el funcionariado es una base (por cantidad) más solida que el de los paguiteros.Y para mi gusto mayor lacra aún para los remeros.

El modelo está muy ensayado sí.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eres un grande pizzero!!!



Yo me cago en todo lo cagable, no me puedo creer que el pizzero siga por aquí.
Joder, si lo expulsé del hilo hace 30 páginas con mis propias manos.
Pizzero @Covid Bryant , estás ahí?
Sal ratita, mueve la colita...


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Si alguien quiere traerme la cabeza del pizzero le daré 10 zankitos.
Esto es como la peli de John Wick, contrato abierto y puede apuntarse cualquiera.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Trabajar por la mitad de 1100? Pero si eso te lo da el estado gratis.
> Pregunto:
> Porque no miras cuales son los requisitos del IMV, los cumples,



No los cumplo porque en casa de mis padres entran pagas gostosas, lo que se mira para el IMV son los ingresos de la casa donde estés empadronado.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me imagino llegando a mi casoplón en el campo tras una dura jornada de trabajo y encontrarme a esta joven para mí solo, loquita por el viejo Fargo.
> Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar, así de claro.
> Ni casa en el campo, ni chortina, ni ná de ná.
> Solo nos queda ver estos vídeos con tristeza, lo que pudo haber sido y no fue.
> Y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.



Que gustos tienes... Por mucha desesperación que haya, esa tía da mucho asquito, cateta y fea, con pinta de oler mal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es que a ver hay mucho ignorante de la vida que de pasa la juventud de folleteos y luego se plantan en cuarenta con un cartón y arrugas y pretenden que alguien compre eso pues la gente ya no quiere ñ. A menos que sea otra cuarentona



Supongo que hablas de mujeres. Pocos hombres se pueden permitir eso.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Que gustos tienes... Por mucha desesperación que haya, esa tía da mucho asquito, cateta y fea, con pinta de oler mal



Pues esas son las mejores, desconfía de las arregladitas de ciudad con el Instagram echando humo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me imagino llegando a mi casoplón en el campo tras una dura jornada de trabajo y encontrarme a esta joven para mí solo, loquita por el viejo Fargo.
> Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar, así de claro.
> Ni casa en el campo, ni chortina, ni ná de ná.
> Solo nos queda ver estos vídeos con tristeza, lo que pudo haber sido y no fue.
> Y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.



A todos nos ha gustado la jodía.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Mierdarrof la chupas gratis porque tienes plan de pensiones   

Esta todo planeado, mierdarrof eres un gran estratega.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Al final les interesa tener contentos a sus votantes, los subirán lo que toque para que puedan vivir eso si de rodillas mendigando a los políticos. Ya se inventarán algo:
> 
> Primer articulo que me sale del tema en google
> 
> ...



Por eso en países como Dinamarca quienes reciben ayudas del estado no pueden votar, porque saben que eso son votos cautivos y que es comprar votos. Pero España ya sabemos lo que hay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eres un grande pizzero!!!



Pídele una Pepperoni y unas patatas gajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo me cago en todo lo cagable, no me puedo creer que el pizzero siga por aquí.
> Joder, si lo expulsé del hilo hace 30 páginas con mis propias manos.
> Pizzero @Covid Bryant , estás ahí?
> Sal ratita, mueve la colita...
> ...



Si lo tienes ignorado a ti no te lee. A mí tampoco porque me ignoró él. No le gusta que le pida una pizza cada vez que comenta. Cada vez está peor el servicio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No los cumplo porque en casa de mis padres entran pagas gostosas, lo que se mira para el IMV son los ingresos de la casa donde estés empadronado.



Por eso quieres ser casapapi.

Algunos compañeros para las becas hacían la trampa de empadronarse en casa de la abuela.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Por cierto Fargo, no hace falta estar empadronado en casa de tus padres para cobrar pagas, ni siquiera tener domicilio:



Está usted hablando de ser un chico malo y estafar a los rojos?
Me gusta su estilo, ladrón que roba a otro ladrón tiene 100 años de perdón.
Lo estudiaré, a ver lo que se puede hacer.
Estoy hasta los cojones de ser un ciudadano ejemplar.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues esas son las mejores, desconfía de las arregladitas de ciudad con el Instagram echando humo.



Seré un pijo pero si no huele a vainilla + coco yo no quiero nada. El olor a mierda a mi no me pone


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso quieres ser casapapi.
> 
> Algunos compañeros para las becas hacían la trampa de empadronarse en casa de la abuela.



Lo suyo es que los padres langostas tengan una segunda vivienda y el hijo se empadrone en esa casa, conozco varios casos.
El chavalín sin dar palo al agua, viviendo como un rocknrolla y cobrando la paguita del Gobierno.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No los cumplo porque en casa de mis padres entran pagas gostosas, lo que se mira para el IMV son los ingresos de la casa donde estés empadronado.



Por eso he dicho asegúrate de cumplirlos, tendrás que buscar un zulo de mierda donde te dejen empadronar, no debe ser muy difícil los inmigrantes se empadronas en bancos de la calle para que no los tiren:

El Gobierno permite el empadronamiento al aire libre, en bancos, en portales o en viviendas "okupadas" - Confilegal

Puedes intentar algo más radical, segunda residencia en pueblo de tus padres algún familiar, el chalet de algún familiar, la casa medio derruida de algún amigo o conocido que te haga el favor.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

En argentina un funcionario no llega ni a mitad de mes, también es verdad que muchos no van ni a trabajar.

De lo que yo recuerdo.

Un medico que son los que mejor cobran porque tienen más opciones de huir del país creo que cobraban 500$ al mes, esa es la aristocracias.
Un jubilado 100-150$.
Un profesor de cole o instituto pasa penurias, he buscado en google Series - Salario Docente 200 euros ganan, comprase unas zapatillas el sueldo de medio mes un iphone ni hablamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo suyo es que los padres langostas tengan una segunda vivienda y el hijo se empadrone en esa casa, conozco varios casos.
> El chavalín sin dar palo al agua, viviendo como un rocknrolla y cobrando la paguita del Gobierno.



Tú los llamas langostas, yo los llamo ricos. Los míos no tenían donde caerse muertos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Por eso he dicho asegúrate de cumplirlos, tendrás que buscar un zulo de mierda donde te dejen empadronar, no debe ser muy difícil los inmigrantes se empadronas en bancos de la calle para que no los tiren:
> 
> El Gobierno permite el empadronamiento al aire libre, en bancos, en portales o en viviendas "okupadas" - Confilegal
> 
> Puedes intentar algo más radical, segunda residencia en pueblo de tus padres algún familiar, el chalet de algún familiar, la casa medio derruida de algún amigo o conocido que te haga el favor.



Macho, cuando habláis de segundas residencias o chalets se nota que sois de familia rica y que no hablamos el mismo idioma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso en países como Dinamarca quienes reciben ayudas del estado no pueden votar, porque saben que eso son votos cautivos y que es comprar votos. Pero España ya sabemos lo que hay.



Gran medida pero así te acusarían de facha!!


Yo pondría como medida, todo el que obtenga más del 60% de sus ingresos directa o indirectamente del estado no puede votar, así incluyes también funcis trabajadores de la pública y más de un empresario enchufado a la obra publica y sus trabajadores (porque estos son españoles, estos harían la trampa de no comprar ellos el voto directamente pero mantener un empresa que sea una agencia de colocación, típica empresa pública.).

Yo creo que con esa ley se podría hasta salvar el pais, eso si, en las procima elecciones iba a poder votar un 20% de la población si acaso.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Macho, cuando habláis de segundas residencias o chalets se nota que sois de familia rica y que no hablamos el mismo idioma.



Ains no me valláis a hacer ahora el vació, yo soy simple remero y mis padres también, pero mis padres de los de antes, de los que tenían coche, casa, apartamento, chalet y casa en el pueblo, sin que la mujer trabajase, eran sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas y bueno tenian su jerga, letra de cambio, segunda residencia, chalet, apartamento, casa de pueblo, tierras, parcelas, pagar a tocateja ... vocablos hoy casi en desuso.

Yo soy buena gente, no me gusta el remo y si hacéis un motín yo me apunto


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> *Yo soy buena gente, no me gusta el remo* y si hacéis un motín yo me apunto



"Ah, que no te gusta el remo?
Vuelve a tu labor y baja la mirada, esclavo.
Mi nombre es Javert!"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Ains no me valláis a hacer ahora el vació, yo soy simple remero y mis padres también, pero mis padres de los de antes, de los que tenían coche, casa, apartamento, chalet y casa en el pueblo, sin que la mujer trabajase, eran sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas y bueno tenian su jerga, letra de cambio, segunda residencia, chalet, apartamento, casa de pueblo, tierras, parcelas, pagar a tocateja ... vocablos hoy casi en desuso.
> 
> Yo soy buena gente, no me gusta el remo y si hacéis un motín yo me apunto



Dáis por hecho que todo el mundo tenía eso y no es así. Por eso siempre digo que vosotros sois hijos de ricos y habéis vivido como ricos y no concebís que lo érais y lo habéis sido siempre.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dáis por hecho que todo el mundo tenía eso y no es así. Por eso siempre digo que vosotros sois hijos de ricos y habéis vivido como ricos y no concebís que lo érais y lo habéis sido siempre.



Que voy a ser yo de padres ricos, aún recuerdo que todos mis amigos se compraban la play 2 y yo todavía jugando al Tony Hawk y al Tekken de la play 1.
Buenos vicios me pegué al Tenchu, los niños ratas no lo conoceréis pero el Assassin Creed bebió mucho de ahí.
Eso sí, el BOMBAZO fue cuando salió el GTA 3 en la play 2, y luego el Vice city.
Cuando terminaba una misión, siempre me iba de putas después.
Igual debería hacer lo mismo cuando salgo del remo, ahí puede estar la clave.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que voy a ser yo de padres ricos, aún recuerdo que todos mis amigos se compraban la play 2 y yo todavía jugando al Tony Hawk y al Tekken de la play 1.
> Buenos vicios me pegué al Tenchu, los niños ratas no lo conoceréis pero el Assassin Creed bebió mucho de ahí.
> Eso sí, el BOMBAZO fue cuando salió el GTA 3 en la play 2, y luego el Vice city.
> Cuando terminaba una misión, siempre me iba de putas después.
> Igual debería hacer lo mismo cuando salgo del remo, ahí puede estar la clave.



Y yo para jugar tenía que irme a casas de hamijos y mi hermano si consiguió alguna consola y juegos fue trapicheando con gente de mal vivir, que luego se cobraron sus deudas.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Qué es lo mejor que se puede comprar con dinero?
TIEMPO LIBRE.
Meses sin tener que remar por obligación, ponerte una paguita tú mismo con lo que hayas ahorrado.
Ojo, es muy difícil ahorrar con estos sueldos y a no todo el mundo le compensa vivir como un rata durante años para tener unos ahorrillos.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dáis por hecho que todo el mundo tenía eso y no es así. Por eso siempre digo que vosotros sois hijos de ricos y habéis vivido como ricos y no concebís que lo érais y lo habéis sido siempre.



Claro flipan con la realidad del remero, es que es asi. Pues tengo uno en el trabajo que gana un cuenco raso, pero lleva para adelante dos pisos (supuestamente el otro lo va a pagar la novia). Un piso de lujo en la playa se ha alquilado, que supone más del 60% de su sueldo, más un coche también guapísimo que tiene y lo que eso gasta, más ropitas y escapadas. No sé de qué come sinceramente. Cómo se mete en eso? Hola? Tenemos el mismo cuenco? Yo flipo. Yo patera y el tío con el mismo sueldo coge y se pilla un pisazo de lujo en la playa jajajajaja no se la peña macho no sé cómo lo hace. Me querían alquilar un piso hecho polvo que daba repelus de vivir parecía una película de terror,digo con su pan se lo coma señora yo no voy a remar por eso, prefiero mi paterita que al menos me cuesta algo que puedo pagar y me podré permitir otros caprichos si me apetece.


----------



## Pichorrica (11 Ago 2022)

Bueno, sigo actualizando el tema de entrevistas.

Pues tras unas cuantas entrevistas, en la misma entrevista resulta que si de los 1000 requisitos que piden, 1 de ellos no lo has trabajado antes, ya estás descartado, porque claro "tendríamos que enseñarte y claro...." aunque sea algo que se enseñe en 1 hora.

Y da igual todo lo demás. Si sólo ese fleco, que puede ser cualquier tonteria no lo has trabajado, es que no sirves.

Nos creemos Suiza y estamos al mismo nivel que Venezuela


----------



## Bizarroff (11 Ago 2022)

Ahora que habláis de consolas, me enchufaron un despido improcedente trabajando en una fábrica de mantenimiento hace veinte años, 45 días por año trabajado y tal total unos 10000 aurelios de finiquito en un mes de mayo, tramito el paro, voy al banco cobro el cheque, me acerco al ECI y lo primero que me compro la Xbox aquella primera enorme que acababa de lanzarse con el Halo y el Project Gotham Racing (era uno de coches) que tenía unos gráficos de la hostia y me pegué todo el verano en el pueblo jugando a la consola y de fiesta en fiesta. 

Uno de los mejores veranos de mi vida, no me importaría repetirlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

¿Tú no tienes a otra Fargo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro flipan con la realidad del remero, es que es asi. Pues tengo uno en el trabajo que gana un cuenco raso, pero lleva para adelante dos pisos (supuestamente el otro lo va a pagar la novia). Un piso de lujo en la playa se ha alquilado, que supone más del 60% de su sueldo, más un coche también guapísimo que tiene y lo que eso gasta, más ropitas y escapadas. No sé de qué come sinceramente. Cómo se mete en eso? Hola? Tenemos el mismo cuenco? Yo flipo. Yo patera y el tío con el mismo sueldo coge y se pilla un pisazo de lujo en la playa jajajajaja no se la peña macho no sé cómo lo hace. Me querían alquilar un piso hecho polvo que daba repelus de vivir parecía una película de terror,digo con su pan se lo coma señora yo no voy a remar por eso, prefiero mi paterita que al menos me cuesta algo que puedo pagar y me podré permitir otros caprichos si me apetece.



Muchos de ellos siguen viviendo de sus padres, como la mayoría que dicen que se pueden comprar una vivienda pero no te dicen que la entrada se la pagan los padres y muchas letras también.
Mucha gente vive de las apariencias.
Podrías poner Paqui una foto de tu patera o una foto donde sujetes un cartel con tu nombre.


----------



## Ringbell (11 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Bueno, sigo actualizando el tema de entrevistas.
> 
> Pues tras unas cuantas entrevistas, en la misma entrevista resulta que si de los 1000 requisitos que piden, 1 de ellos no lo has trabajado antes, ya estás descartado, porque claro "tendríamos que enseñarte y claro...." aunque sea algo que se enseñe en 1 hora.
> 
> ...



Jajaja los boomers morirán con sus conocimientos antes que ayudar a chavales a aprender. Te piden 1 carrerita o gasta 2 años pa una cosa que puedes aprender en 2 semanas


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muchos de ellos siguen viviendo de sus padres, como la mayoría que dicen que se pueden comprar una vivienda pero no te dicen que la entrada se la pagan los padres y muchas letras también.
> Mucha gente vive de las apariencias.
> Podrías poner Paqui una foto de tu patera o una foto donde sujetes un cartel con tu nombre.



Que va, dice que como va a dejar el otro piso y entonces los fines de semana que se va con los padres? Madre mía la gente. La gente viviendo y gastando como si fueran millonarios con un cuenco de arroz, la ostia va a ser magnánima. Las tías gastando en hoteles de lujo, ganando 1000 euros y se gastan 300 en un fin de semana para aparentar, y restaurantes de lujo porque les gusta "vivir bien" cómo si los demás fuéramos subnormales. Oiga señora no, a todos nos gusta pero hay que ser realista eso es sostenible?


----------



## insanekiller (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de consolas, me enchufaron un despido improcedente trabajando en una fábrica de mantenimiento hace veinte años, 45 días por año trabajado y tal total unos 10000 aurelios de finiquito en un mes de mayo, tramito el paro, voy al banco cobro el cheque, me acerco al ECI y lo primero que me compro la Xbox aquella primera enorme que acababa de lanzarse con el Halo y el Project Gotham Racing (era uno de coches) que tenía unos gráficos de la hostia y me pegué todo el verano en el pueblo jugando a la consola y de fiesta en fiesta.
> 
> Uno de los mejores veranos de mi vida, no me importaría repetirlo.



Yo hice lo mismo, me quedaron entre sueldo y finiquito unos 7 mil, y con eso me pille un pack de xbox one x q venian el forza horizon 4 y el motorsport 7 + el red dead redemption 2 y un televisor lg c9, y me quedo un mes libre para jugar ya que luego volvi a trabajar, la putada fue que no tenia generado todo el paro y tampoco estaba tan quemado del remo, fue un mal move por mi parte no haber cogido el paro y disfrutar 1 añito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que va, dice que como va a dejar el otro piso y entonces los fines de semana que se va con los padres? Madre mía la gente. La gente viviendo y gastando como si fueran millonarios con un cuenco de arroz, la ostia va a ser magnánima. Las tías gastando en hoteles de lujo, ganando 1000 euros y se gastan 300 en un fin de semana para aparentar, y restaurantes de lujo porque les gusta "vivir bien" cómo si los demás fuéramos subnormales. Oiga señora no, a todos nos gusta pero hay que ser realista eso es sostenible?



Ya pasó en 2008 y está claro que la gente no ha aprendido. Para eso se necesitan por lo menos 20 años de pobreza de verdad y que la gente vuelva a ser humulde.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tú no tienes a otra Fargo?



Yo no tengo ná: un coche viejo, el netflix y poco más.
Bueno, ni siquiera tengo netflix porque es una suscripción mensual.
Si un mes dejo de pagarlo también lo pierdo.
"No tendrás nada y serás feliz", yo no tuve que esperar al 2030 para no tener nada.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, remad por vuestra empresa y por Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero para qué pagáis el Netflix ese habiendo BitTorrent. Yo me bajo todo de ahí, lo paso a la tablet y con unos auriculares de estudio lo voy viendo por la patilla. 4TB de series tengo ahora mismo.



No tengo fibra y es una de las pocas comodidades que tengo ahora mismo en mi vida.
Llegar a casa, encender la tele e ir buscando novedades de series raras a ver si descubro alguna joya desconocida....
Lo siento, pero si prescindo de eso ya me tiro del puente de la autovía mañana cuando vaya a la galera.


----------



## chocalandro (11 Ago 2022)

Hoy me acaban de notificar que no me renuevan el contrato (Via oral mediante mi jefe)
Me queda la semana que viene de vacaciones y 2 dias de asuntos propios antes de acabar contrato. 
Me he cubierto las espaldas mandando un email (No respondido) 16 días antes del fin de contrato a RRHH diciendo que tenia interés en renovar que por favor me lo comunicaran lo antes posible. Por si acaso les daba por poner que no renovaba yo o que era baja voluntaria.
Iré informando cuando me lleguen los papeles. 
Por lo menos mañana dejo de remar durante un tiempito.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no tengo ná: un coche viejo, el netflix y poco más.
> Bueno, ni siquiera tengo netflix porque es una suscripción mensual.
> Si un mes dejo de pagarlo también lo pierdo.
> "No tendrás nada y serás feliz", yo no tuve que esperar al 2030 para no tener nada.
> ...



Yo tampoco tengo na. Una tabla de picnic por mesa y un ventilador del chino.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tengo fibra y es una de las pocas comodidades que tengo ahora mismo en mi vida.
> Llegar a casa, encender la tele e ir buscando novedades de series raras a ver si descubro alguna joya desconocida....
> Lo siento, pero si prescindo de eso ya me tiro del puente de la autovía mañana cuando vaya a la galera.



Pues menuda mierda el Netflix. Lo pague un mes porque quería ver un documental y a mi me aburre. Todo putones cínicos y mariconeos


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Hoy me acaban de notificar que no me renuevan el contrato (Via oral mediante mi jefe)



En otras palabras, su galera le ha concedido la carta de libertad, encima al no haberse ido usted le darán el paro.
Enhorabuena, amigo.
Disfrute de la anarquía horaria y poder disponer de todo su tiempo como le plazca lejos de las galeras donde reina la servidumbre.
Acaba usted de abandonar el estatus de siervo, al menos hasta que se le acabe el dinero y tenga que volver a la jaula laboral.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Ago 2022)

Yo hoy he tenido un día horroroso, las putas Charos me han vuelto a joder las vacaciones, me han encasquetado una guardia y hoy si me he cabreado, me han dicho nosequé de expediente y les he dicho que me la suda.

Además me han llamado muerto de hambre en un hilo.

Fantaseo con sacar el carné de trailer para no trabajar con tías y que me dejen en paz.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido un día horroroso, las putas Charos me han vuelto a joder las vacaciones, me han encasquetado una guardia y hoy si me he cabreado, me han dicho nosequé de expediente y les he dicho que me la suda.
> 
> Además me han llamado muerto de hambre en un hilo.



Joder, si usted está mejor que la mayoría de nosotros.
Además de un buen sueldo, por lo que le he leído también tiene usted un bemeta y una hembra que le quiere (al menos de momento).
Con el debido respeto, mande a cagar al que hizo ese comentario y siga foreando con su lucidez habitual.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, si usted está mejor que la mayoría de nosotros.
> Además de un buen sueldo, por lo que le he leído también tiene usted un bemeta y una hembra que le quiere (al menos de momento).
> Con el debido respeto, mande a cagar al que hizo ese comentario y siga foreando con su lucidez habitual.



He posteado 200000 euros, y a las otras las he mandado a tomar por el culo, les dije que iba a cambiar las vacaciones pero no me da la gana


----------



## Red Herring (11 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me imagino llegando a mi casoplón en el campo tras una dura jornada de trabajo y encontrarme a esta joven para mí solo, loquita por el viejo Fargo.
> Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar, así de claro.
> Ni casa en el campo, ni chortina, ni ná de ná.
> Solo nos queda ver estos vídeos con tristeza, lo que pudo haber sido y no fue.
> Y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


>



Muertos y enterrados.


----------



## Fargo (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues menuda mierda el Netflix. Lo pague un mes porque quería ver un documental y a mi me aburre. Todo putones cínicos y mariconeos



Hay que separar el grano de la paja, y en netflix hay mucha paja.
HBO no me termina de convencer, casi todo son series que ya he visto.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Y eso es lo k hay señores ni un puto duro eso es lo k hay. Jamón del malo en el mercadona en vez del bueno MANDA Bocadillo frío en el descanso MANDA, matchs de tinder cuya conversacion dura un día y nunca más t vuelven a hablar MANDAN Cuarto de baño compartido de los años 50 echo polvo MANDA. Ventilador del chino MANDA televisión rota que tienes para trasto MANDA


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y eso es lo k hay señores ni un puto duro eso es lo k hay. Jamón del malo en el mercadona en vez del bueno MANDA Bocadillo frío en el descanso MANDA, matchs de tinder cuya conversacion dura un día y nunca más t vuelven a hablar MANDAN Cuarto de baño compartido de los años 50 echo polvo MANDA. Ventilador del chino MANDA televisión rota que tienes para trasto MANDA



Si que estás jodida, yo tengo 4 teles, jojojo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Ago 2022)

La Biblia no es totalmente desechable, hay sabiduría dentro del mito, ya entonces ser un remero era un castigo divino.

“Ganarás el pan con el *sudor de tu frente*, hasta que vuelvas a la tierra, de donde fuiste sacado. ¡Porque eres polvo y al polvo volverás!" Génesis 3.19

Hoy día tratan de sacralizar el trabajo para que remes como un hijo puta, intentan que te sientas inútil y mal si no tienes pero los de arriba no reman casi, si, la Biblia tiene razón, currar es un castigo de puta madre.


----------



## Kicki (11 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La Biblia no es totalmente desechable, hay sabiduría dentro del mito, ya entonces ser un remero era un castigo divino.
> 
> “Ganarás el pan con el *sudor de tu frente*, hasta que vuelvas a la tierra, de donde fuiste sacado. ¡Porque eres polvo y al polvo volverás!" Génesis 3.19
> 
> Hoy día tratan de sacralizar el trabajo para que remes como un hijo puta, intentan que te sientas inútil y mal si no tienes pero los de arriba no reman casi, si, la Biblia tiene razón, currar es un castigo de puta madre.



Hombre, tiene más sentido ganarse el pan con el sudor de tu frente si crees en el karma, reencarnación y etc que con lo que enseña la biblia.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Ago 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Hombre, tiene más sentido ganarse el pan con el sudor de tu frente si crees en el karma, reencarnación y etc que con lo que enseña la biblia.



La Biblia te enseña que estás con una tía de puta madre con una vida de puta madre y en un rato de nada te hunde la vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Bueno si hay alguien de la zona y quiere colaborar con este remere que deje dinero a mi cuenta o done objetos útiles que no quiera. Tb de busca habitación acogedora o piso gracias. Si dona alimento fresco como frutas verduras pescados y carne tb es bien recibido. Gracias todo suma ropa techo alimentos no me llega el cuenco para nada muchas gracias x su solidaridad


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y eso es lo k hay señores ni un puto duro eso es lo k hay. Jamón del malo en el mercadona en vez del bueno MANDA Bocadillo frío en el descanso MANDA, matchs de tinder cuya conversacion dura un día y nunca más t vuelven a hablar MANDAN Cuarto de baño compartido de los años 50 echo polvo MANDA. Ventilador del chino MANDA televisión rota que tienes para trasto MANDA



Tu derroición es mayor que la mia.
Joer.... muchos ánimos... En serio


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Tu derroición es mayor que la mia.
> Joer.... muchos ánimos... En serio



Pues si me va de putonculo la bida


----------



## Ladrillofobo (12 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La Biblia no es totalmente desechable, hay sabiduría dentro del mito, ya entonces ser un remero era un castigo divino.
> 
> “Ganarás el pan con el *sudor de tu frente*, hasta que vuelvas a la tierra, de donde fuiste sacado. ¡Porque eres polvo y al polvo volverás!" Génesis 3.19
> 
> Hoy día tratan de sacralizar el trabajo para que remes como un hijo puta, intentan que te sientas inútil y mal si no tienes pero los de arriba no reman casi, si, la Biblia tiene razón, currar es un castigo de puta madre.



El nuevo testamento más bien, si lo lees entre lineas esta lleno de sabiduria, ya habla de la placita:

*



Lectura del santo evangelio según san Lucas (10, 38-42):

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> En aquel tiempo, entró Jesús en una aldea, y una mujer llamada Marta lo recibió en su casa. Ésta tenía una hermana llamada María, que, sentada a los pies del Señor, escuchaba su palabra. Y Marta se multiplicaba para dar abasto con el servicio; hasta que se paró y dijo: «Señor, ¿no te importa que mi hermana me haya dejado sola con el servicio? Dile que me eche una mano.»
> Pero el Señor le contestó: «Marta, Marta, andas inquieta y nerviosa con tantas cosas; sólo una es necesaria. María ha escogido la parte mejor, y no se la quitarán.»
> 
> Palabra del Señor



Marta calla y rema!!! Y si no haberte sacado la placita a mis pies!!!

Habla del Ingreso Minimo Vital:


> *S. Mateo 6:26-30 RVR1960*
> Mirad las aves del cielo, que no siembran, ni siegan, ni recogen en graneros; y vuestro Padre celestial las alimenta. ¿No valéis vosotros mucho más que ellas? ¿Y quién de vosotros podrá, por mucho que se afane, añadir a su estatura un codo? Y por el vestido, ¿por qué os afanáis? Considerad los lirios del campo, cómo crecen: no trabajan ni hilan; pero os digo, que ni aun Salomón con toda su gloria se vistió así como uno de ellos. Y si la hierba del campo que hoy es, y mañana se echa en el horno, Dios la viste así, ¿no hará mucho más a vosotros, hombres de poca fe?



No hagáis ni el huevo que vuestro padre (se refiere a la PSOE obvio) ya os proveerá.

Habla de invertir para dejar de remar:



> Parábola de los talentos
> 14Porque el reino de los cielos es como un hombre que yéndose lejos, llamó a sus siervos y les entregó sus bienes. 15A uno dio cinco talentos, y a otro dos, y a otro uno, a cada uno conforme a su capacidad; y luego se fue lejos. 16Y el que había recibido cinco talentos fue y negoció con ellos, y ganó otros cinco talentos. 17Asimismo el que había recibido dos, ganó también otros dos. 18Pero el que había recibido uno fue y cavó en la tierra, y escondió el dinero de su señor. 19Después de mucho tiempo vino el señor de aquellos siervos, y arregló cuentas con ellos. 20Y llegando el que había recibido cinco talentos, trajo otros cinco talentos, diciendo: Señor, cinco talentos me entregaste; aquí tienes, he ganado otros cinco talentos sobre ellos. 21Y su señor le dijo: Bien, buen siervo y fiel; sobre poco has sido fiel, sobre mucho te pondré; entra en el gozo de tu señor. 22Llegando también el que había recibido dos talentos, dijo: Señor, dos talentos me entregaste; aquí tienes, he ganado otros dos talentos sobre ellos. 23Su señor le dijo: Bien, buen siervo y fiel; sobre poco has sido fiel, sobre mucho te pondré; entra en el gozo de tu señor. 24*Pero llegando también el que había recibido un talento, dijo: Señor, te conocía que eres hombre duro, que siegas donde no sembraste y recoges donde no esparciste; 25por lo cual tuve miedo, y fui y escondí tu talento en la tierra; aquí tienes lo que es tuyo. 26Respondiendo su señor, le dijo: Siervo malo y negligente, sabías que siego donde no sembré, y que recojo donde no esparcí. 27Por tanto, debías haber dado mi dinero a los banqueros, y al venir yo, hubiera recibido lo que es mío con los intereses. 28Quitadle, pues, el talento, y dadlo al que tiene diez talentos. 29Porque al que tiene, le será dado, y tendrá más; y al que no tiene, aun lo que tiene le será quitado. 30Y al siervo inútil echadle en las tinieblas de afuera; allí será el lloro y el crujir de dientes.*



*"Porque al que tiene, le será dado, y tendrá más; y al que no tiene, aun lo que tiene le será quitado" *esto es así hay que ahorrar e invertir en pisos, garajes, bonos, acciones, fondos ... el que no invierte no tiene fe en dios y se merece REMAR!!! Es la voluntad de dios que el que más tiene más le sea dado y al que nada tiene, lo poco que tiene, le sea arrebatado por hereje!!

En el nuevo testamento esta toda la sabiduría del foro condensada y purificada, es un libro santo que bebe de la sabiduría ancestral, lo que pasa que esta escrito en clave ...


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> El nuevo testamento más bien, si lo lees entre lineas esta lleno de sabiduria, ya habla de la placita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que fuerte si


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno si hay* alguien de la zona *y quiere colaborar con este remere que deje dinero a mi cuenta o done objetos útiles que no quiera. Tb de busca habitación acogedora o piso gracias. Si dona alimento fresco como frutas verduras pescados y carne tb es bien recibido. Gracias todo suma ropa techo alimentos no me llega el cuenco para nada muchas gracias x su solidaridad



¿Qué zona?


----------



## Fargo (12 Ago 2022)

Joder, mañana otra vez a la galera de 07 a 15.
Al menos salgo a las 15.
Calma, Fargo. Piensa en el dinero.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, mañana otra vez a la galera de 07 a 15.
> Al menos salgo a las 15.
> Calma, Fargo. Piensa en el dinero.



Es duro , en mi caso me motiva algo estar con mis compañeras , algunas son muy guapas. La jefa del departamento de calidad me da morbo , es guapilla , pero lo que me gusta son sus maneras y la manera cariñosa que tiene cuando se dirige a mi , cada vez que me pregunta algo o me pide algo me hace sentir como un señor. Ya podían aprender otras como tratar a los hombres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y eso es lo k hay señores ni un puto duro eso es lo k hay. Jamón del malo en el mercadona en vez del bueno MANDA Bocadillo frío en el descanso MANDA, matchs de tinder cuya conversacion dura un día y nunca más t vuelven a hablar MANDAN Cuarto de baño compartido de los años 50 echo polvo MANDA. Ventilador del chino MANDA televisión rota que tienes para trasto MANDA



¿No decías que habías compartido piso antes? Qué vivías, ¿en mansiones?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues menuda mierda el Netflix. Lo pague un mes porque quería ver un documental y a mi me aburre. Todo putones cínicos y mariconeos



Realmente es bastante malo y con mucho progresismo. Y cuando buscas una peli de verdad no la encuentras. Si necesitara quitarme gastos sería de lo primero que se iría a la mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido un día horroroso, las putas Charos me han vuelto a joder las vacaciones, me han encasquetado una guardia y hoy si me he cabreado, me han dicho nosequé de expediente y les he dicho que me la suda.
> 
> Además me han llamado muerto de hambre en un hilo.
> 
> Fantaseo con sacar el carné de trailer para no trabajar con tías y que me dejen en paz.



Yo también lo he pensado este año. Ser camionero es jodido y solitario y tal pero prefiero eso a seguir aguantando charos y gilipollas. Igual un año de estos me lío la manta a la cabeza y me voy por ahí a repartir con camión.


----------



## Fargo (12 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Es duro , en mi caso me motiva algo estar con mis compañeras , algunas son muy guapas. La jefa del departamento de calidad me da morbo , es guapilla , pero lo que me gusta son sus maneras y la manera cariñosa que tiene cuando se dirige a mi , cada vez que me pregunta algo o me pide algo me hace sentir como un señor. Ya podían aprender otras como tratar a los hombres.



A mí tampoco me motiva eso porque sé que por mucho que hable con ellas no me las voy a follar.
Prefiero cuando solo hay tíos, hay mayor rotación de las tareas complicadas y mejor ambiente laboral en general.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí tampoco me motiva eso porque sé que por mucho que hable con ellas no me las voy a follar.
> Prefiero cuando solo hay tíos, hay mayor rotación de las tareas complicadas y mejor ambiente laboral en general.



Follar no , pero al menor sentir el cariño. Unas palabras bonitas , una sonrisa , alguna caricia... Y sobretodo , sentirse respetado y sentirse útil. Cuando una jefa te dice "gracias por tú trabajo" , te sientes super bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí tampoco me motiva eso porque sé que por mucho que hable con ellas no me las voy a follar.
> Prefiero cuando solo hay tíos, hay mayor rotación de las tareas complicadas y mejor ambiente laboral en general.



Y que son insoportables. Con los tíos se trabaja mejor siempre que no haya algún huelebragas ni ningún chuloputas que quiera destacar.


----------



## Fargo (12 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y que son insoportables. Con los tíos se trabaja mejor siempre que no haya algún huelebragas ni ningún chuloputas que quiera destacar.



Cuando hay una tía delante algunos van de chuloputas metiéndose con los tíos para destacar ante la tía.
Es realmente patético, dan ganas de hostiarles a todos.


----------



## gdr100 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (12 Ago 2022)

Esta podría ser la próxima chortina de Fargo, me consta que ya lo dejó con Dicaprio.
Si no esta, una parecida.
Me gustan delgaditas y de 25 como mucho, que luego se ponen mustias.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Ago 2022)

Bueno las charos me han reventado las vacaciones y mañana trabajo por la guardia... que estupendo es trabajar...

Arrieritos somos, la que se ha negado a sustituirme como sustituto está nerviosa, cuando he cancelado las vacaciones intentaba ser agradable.

He estado muy sonriente y la he pasado rozando a 220 con el BMW al volver de currar, espero que se haya meado un poco las bragas, le voy a decir que no era yo si dice algo en plan psicópata, no ha tenido tiempo ni de ver la matrícula.

Está tía me ponía un montón y ahora la odio y me da asco.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Ago 2022)

Remar es lo único que me mantiene con vida. Joder tengo vacaciones la semana que viene y estoy de bajona. Lo digo putamente en serio. Hoy estaba estresado de cojones en mi zulo-habitacion y con ganas de acabar, pero ahora estoy de bajona. Mi vida es una puta mierda. No tengo nada mas que el remo ya. Debería tirarme de un puente o algo joder. Esta vida no tiene puto sentido


----------



## Larsil (12 Ago 2022)

Estoy trabajando para un psiquiatra, y unos funcionarios, a los que no les debo nada, cómo para tener que hacer eso. Es una inxusticie. Me da una droga que non me sienta nada bien, a ver cuándo me la baxa.


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bueno las charos me han reventado las vacaciones y mañana trabajo por la guardia... que estupendo es trabajar...
> 
> Arrieritos somos, la que se ha negado a sustituirme como sustituto está nerviosa, cuando he cancelado las vacaciones intentaba ser agradable.
> 
> ...



Las Charos son muy peligrosas en entornos laborales, tienen la habilidad innata de ponernos de mala leche con su mera presencia.
Cuanto más lejos mejor, trato profesional con ellas y cuando termine el turno si te he visto no me acuerdo.
A veces coincido con alguna en una pausa y me dice de tomar un café, siempre huyo como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Remar es lo único que me mantiene con vida. Joder tengo vacaciones la semana que viene y estoy de bajona. Lo digo putamente en serio. Hoy estaba estresado de cojones en mi zulo-habitacion y con ganas de acabar, pero ahora estoy de bajona. Mi vida es una puta mierda. No tengo nada mas que el remo ya. Debería tirarme de un puente o algo joder. Esta vida no tiene puto sentido



Casi 400 páginas de hilo y aún se leen comentarios sorprendentes.
Al compañero, necesitas un hobby que vuelva a encender tu llama. Debes encontrarlo y luego aferrarte a él.
La vida es lo que ocurre cuando sales del trabajo, hay mucho por hacer en tu caso.
Yo lejos del trabajo estoy estupendamente aunque sea nuncafollista, porque tengo muchos hobbys de lobo solitario que he ido incorporando a mi día a día.


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Ago 2022)

Esta mañana me acaban de comunicar que despues de las vacaciones cuando vuelva en Septiembre soy el responsable de ventas para el mercado francés de mi empresa. Por supuesto que no hay aumento de sueldo pero si de objetivo de ventas

Ya me lo esperaba no me pilla por sorpresa, lamentablemente dentro de un par de años más cerca de los 55 que de los 50 será casi imposible cambiar de trabajo a un puesto con las mismas responsabilidades pero mejor salario


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta podría ser la próxima chortina de Fargo, me consta que ya lo dejó con Dicaprio.
> Si no esta, una parecida.
> Me gustan delgaditas y de 25 como mucho, que luego se ponen mustias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154356



Y que lo digas anoche uno de 20 me lie yo madre mía como estaba el ninato si hubiera querido me lo meriendo pero me dijo que quería pasar buen rato y me dió un venazo y se piro no le cogí el teléfono ni nada.


----------



## Bizarroff (13 Ago 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


>



Unos sinvergüenzas es lo que son los de ese gremio. TODOS. El otro día vino una vecinita de 17 años para que le revisase un contrato de trabajo que tenía que firmar su madre al ser ella menor de edad, para trabajar en un bar restaurante.

Contrato: media jornada 20 horas semanales, miércoles a domingo de 8 a 12, salario convenio de hostelería de Madrid de ayudante de camarero.

Realidad: 8 horas martes-viernes (libra el lunes) de 8 a 14 y 10 horas sábado y domingo de 8 a 16. Sueldo, de 800 a 900€ por 52 horas...

Tengo pensado ir a pegarme una comilona allí y pedir que me traiga la cuenta el dueño. Y ya si eso le diré que la va a pagar su puta madre.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Unos sinvergüenzas es lo que son los de ese gremio. TODOS. El otro día vino una vecinita de 17 años para que le revisase un contrato de trabajo que tenía que firmar su madre al ser ella menor de edad, para trabajar en un bar restaurante.
> 
> Contrato: media jornada 20 horas semanales, miércoles a domingo de 8 a 12, salario convenio de hostelería de Madrid de ayudante de camarero.
> 
> ...



Pues que ejerza


----------



## MORLACO CELTÍBERO (13 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Follar no , pero al menor sentir el cariño. Unas palabras bonitas , una sonrisa , alguna caricia... Y sobretodo , sentirse respetado y sentirse útil. Cuando una jefa te dice "gracias por tú trabajo" , te sientes super bien.



Si eres maricón buscando estrógenos follaibises sí.


----------



## MORLACO CELTÍBERO (13 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bueno las charos me han reventado las vacaciones y mañana trabajo por la guardia... que estupendo es trabajar...
> 
> Arrieritos somos, la que se ha negado a sustituirme como sustituto está nerviosa, cuando he cancelado las vacaciones intentaba ser agradable.
> 
> ...



Arrieritos somos dice el pringao.

Traga caca remero de mierda. Si no tienes huevos ahora no te van a salir mañana. Y no los tienes.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Prueba a buscar el puente por Google Maps, no es tan difícil



Te sentó mal el remo? Yo estoy de vacaciones y con mas de 40k de ahorro on 26 años


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

MORLACO CELTÍBERO dijo:


> Arrieritos somos dice el pringao.
> 
> Traga caca remero de mierda. Si no tienes huevos ahora no te van a salir mañana. Y no los tienes.



Poco habrás currado para llamar a alguien remero despectivamente, dile remero a tu padre para que veas lo rápido que te cruza la cara de un guantazo.
De qué vive usted si puede saberse?
Paguitero de los papás o paguitero del gobierno?
Vaya, tampoco había tantas opciones.


----------



## Murray's (13 Ago 2022)

En general en toda España hay mucho trabajo, en tiendas y supermercados de avenidas en pueblos o ciudades importantes, centros comerciales buscando dependientas, personal para hosteleria no es extraño ver carteles de "buscando personal", y cada vez más...

Pero.. 

Mucha gente prefiere pillar el IMV, el subsidio del paro o quedarse de nini casapapi que aceptar salarios que con inflación a dos digitos , gasolina a 2€ y vivienda por las nubes, sigues siendo pobre...

Además el 80% de los hombres en este pais son nunca follistas o no follan, la burbuja sexual se ha acentuado, cada vez es más difícil follar y sino folla la gente se desmotiva, si añades sueldos de mierda pues no hay aliciente alguno, ese es el problema ligar en España es imposible salvo seas brad pitt, y para follar la única via es irse de putas


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> 40K ahorraos y de vacaciones que está el chico, en nada lo llaman para que se una al Club Bilderberg



seguro que a ti te va mejor anormal, a dos nóminas de la indigencia estás


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En general en toda España hay mucho trabajo, en tiendas y supermercados de avenidas en pueblos o ciudades importantes, centros comerciales buscando dependientas, personal para hosteleria no es extraño ver carteles de "buscando personal", y cada vez más...
> 
> Pero..
> 
> Mucha gente prefiere pillar el IMV, el subsidio del paro o quedarse de nini casapapi que aceptar salarios que con inflación a dos digitos , gasolina a 2€ y vivienda por las nubes, sigues siendo pobre...



Todavía no estamos en ese punto.
Algunos remeros habrá que estén renunciando pero no un porcentaje lo suficientemente alto para que el gobierno se preocupe y tome medidas para incentivar el remo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En general en toda España hay mucho trabajo, en tiendas y supermercados de avenidas en pueblos o ciudades importantes, centros comerciales buscando dependientas, personal para hosteleria no es extraño ver carteles de "buscando personal", y cada vez más...
> 
> Pero..
> 
> ...



Elegir entre trabajo de mierda y paguita por subnormal es una dura decisión


----------



## Murray's (13 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todavía no estamos en ese punto.
> *Algunos remeros habrá que estén renunciando pero no un porcentaje lo suficientemente alto* para que el gobierno se preocupe y tome medidas para incentivar el remo.




Entonces porqué no encuentran personal?

Hay un montón de sectores donde falta personal


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Entonces porqué no encuentran personal?
> 
> Hay un montón de sectores donde falta personal



Porque son trabajos de mierda, muchas horas y pagan una mierda obviamente


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Entonces porqué no encuentran personal?
> 
> Hay un montón de sectores donde falta personal



Haz la prueba en infojobs, por cada vacante en 1 hora hay 300 apuntados.
Miras la oferta y es una putísima mierda, las empresas ni siquiera tienen que esforzarse en mejorarla.
Por eso digo que aún no estamos en ese punto de renuncia masiva.


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, no podéis escapar de la galera y lo sabéis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, no podéis escapar de la galera y lo sabéis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1155084



Entradones. Cara de incapacitado social. Repartiendo birras a parejitas y chortinas felices.


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Entradones. Cara de incapacitado social. Repartiendo birras a parejitas y chortinas felices.



Aquí el 99% somos incapacitados sociales.
Por eso estamos aquí en lugar de estar follando con putillas de 19 años.


----------



## Imbersor (13 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Remar es lo único que me mantiene con vida. Joder tengo vacaciones la semana que viene y estoy de bajona. Lo digo putamente en serio. Hoy estaba estresado de cojones en mi zulo-habitacion y con ganas de acabar, pero ahora estoy de bajona. Mi vida es una puta mierda. No tengo nada mas que el remo ya. Debería tirarme de un puente o algo joder. Esta vida no tiene puto sentido



Asi estaba yo el otro día jajajja creía que habías copiado mi mensaje cagonrooossssss


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Asi estaba yo el otro día jajajja creía que habías copiado mi mensaje cagonrooossssss



Que va que va, esta vida no tiene sentido


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

mierdarrof sigues comiendo pollas o ya estás cobrando tu plan de pensiones


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Que va que va, esta vida no tiene sentido


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1155293



Pues hay que romper el bucle ese


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Ago 2022)

Remad fuerte madafackaaaaaas


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí el 99% somos incapacitados sociales.
> Por eso estamos aquí en lugar de estar follando con putillas de 19 años.



No lo haces pq no les gustas así de claro los nenes están que se eligen a dedo eso sí compromiso no quieren


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No lo haces pq no les gustas así de claro los nenes están que se eligen a dedo eso sí compromiso no quieren



A las de tu edad sí les gusto, de hecho sois bastante pesaditas.
Pero mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, Paqui.
Y ya que estamos, recuerda comprar comida para tus gatos.


----------



## Fargo (13 Ago 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15, para empezar bien el Domingo.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

Chavales, remar los Domingos MANDA.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, remar los Domingos MANDA.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1155567



Bien hecho. La trireme sin remeros no avanza . Bogad, cojones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## el ejpertoc (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Red Herring (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, remar los Domingos MANDA.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1155567


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Ago 2022)

¡Enhorabuena! Disfruta de tus vacaciones!


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Haz la prueba en infojobs, por cada vacante en 1 hora hay 300 apuntados.
> Miras la oferta y es una putísima mierda, las empresas ni siquiera tienen que esforzarse en mejorarla.
> Por eso digo que aún no estamos en ese punto de renuncia masiva.



Añado a su comentario que este año las ofertas de infojobs decentes que haber las había antes han desaparecido totalmente

Ejemplo: Ingeniero con dos idiomas y 7 años de expereriencia mñinimo, sueldo: + de 20.000


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Remad fuerte madafackaaaaaas



Domingo hecho, la vedad es que el turno de mañana se pasa más rápido que el de tarde.
No hay mayor tortura que un turno de tarde.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A las de tu edad sí les gusto, de hecho sois bastante pesaditas.
> Pero mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, Paqui.
> Y ya que estamos, recuerda comprar comida para tus gatos.



Tranquilo ya me meriendo a los niñatos mientras tú sigues soñando


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tranquilo ya me meriendo a los niñatos mientras tú sigues soñando



Muy niñata tienes que ser para que te atraigan los niñatos.
En cambio, a los HOMBRES siempre nos atraerán las niñatas, por muy mayores que seamos.


----------



## Murray's (14 Ago 2022)

Chortina tanguitera o top lessera o bombonas en sedes


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Chortina tanguitera o top lessera o bombonas en sedes



O me dan esto o buscaré la forma de huir del remo, así de claro.


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Ago 2022)

Nena dime si tu estás pa miiiiii cómo yo estoy puesto pa tiiii te llevo una noche a medelliiin y te pago el gymmmm


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Nena dime si tu estás pa miiiiii cómo yo estoy puesto pa tiiii te llevo una noche a medelliiin y te pago el gymmmm



Paqui está desatada.


----------



## calzonazos (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta podría ser la próxima chortina de Fargo, me consta que ya lo dejó con Dicaprio.
> Si no esta, una parecida.
> Me gustan delgaditas y de 25 como mucho, que luego se ponen mustias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154356



si, si corriendo estan para ti cobrando 1050 euros


----------



## CombateLiberal (14 Ago 2022)

Todos nos hemos hecho alguna vez esas preguntas.


----------



## Imbersor (14 Ago 2022)

Ya confesó el trabajo humillante que tiene le fargo este?


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Ya confesó el trabajo humillante que tiene le fargo este?



Catador de pollas vía anal, el mierdarrof hace de mamporrero y las chupa antes y después.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> si, si corriendo están para ti cobrando 1050 euros



Yo no cobro 1050 euros.
Cobro 1100, así que mis posibilidades están ahí.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

El viejo Fargo se merece una chortina tanguitera por tantos años de esfuerzo en la galera.
Quiero gostar, quiero preñar una potrilla joven.
El ciclo de la vida.


----------



## calzonazos (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no cobro 1050 euros.
> Cobro 1100, así que mis posibilidades están ahí.



you are poor


----------



## Bizarroff (14 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Catador de pollas vía anal, el mierdarrof hace de mamporrero y las chupa antes y después.



Yo no le hago competencia a tu madre... Ya he dicho muchas veces que me dedico al montaje y mantenimiento de maquinaria industrial, a veces me toca viajar a otros países a hacer montajes en fábricas, cobro el triple que un pizzero de mierda como tú y pago un 27% de IRPF para que subnormales como tú puedan ser atendidos por los servicios sociales y en un año solo de nómina ganó más pasta que lo que ha ahorrado el mongolo de los 40K en toda su puta vida


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

Gran mensaje, lo que has contado se parece mucho a mi situación.
Imagina que estuvieras 5 años en ese almacén aburrido, lo quemado que estarías.
Pues así estoy yo, hasta las pelotas pero necesito una buena alternativa antes de dejar el curro.
Amigo, mucha suerte en tu pelea diaria.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo no le hago competencia a tu madre... Ya he dicho muchas veces que me dedico al montaje y mantenimiento de maquinaria industrial, a veces me toca viajar a otros países a hacer montajes en fábricas, cobro el triple que un pizzero de mierda como tú y pago un 27% de IRPF para que subnormales como tú puedan ser atendidos por los servicios sociales y en un año solo de nómina ganó más pasta que lo que ha ahorrado el mongolo de los 40K en toda su puta vida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156384



Vago


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

Walter, yo lo doy por perdido ya.
Y eso que ni me he puesto con ello.
Soy un lacayo de la empresa privada, intentaré buscar curros donde me toque las pelotas lo máximo posible mientras cobro por ello y ya está.
Suerte a los foreros que estáis opositando.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

un consejo no pilles JAMAS currro de mozo de almacen en el corte ingles si valoras tu salud sobre todo mental deseando que se me termine el contrato.
sueldo malo y joefes exigiendote que trabajes como 5.


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

mohamed, kulunguele y fatima se rien de nosotros.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> un consejo no pilles JAMAS currro de mozo de almacen en el corte ingles si valoras tu salud sobre todo mental deseando que se me termine el contrato.
> sueldo malo y *jefes exigiéndote que trabajes como 5.*



Esto ya pasa en mi empresa pero no les hago ni caso, en mi curro se paga por horas, no por rendimiento.
Así que no tengo ninguna prisa, y por 1100 euros poca prisa voy a tener.


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto ya pasa en mi empresa pero no les hago ni caso, en mi curro se paga por horas, no por rendimiento.
> Así que no tengo ninguna prisa, y por 1100 euros poca prisa voy a tener.



700 euros de mierda en el ECI.


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

y tengo un jefe de la vieja escuela palillera que me tiene enfilado y estoy deseando que me despidan para cobrar el paro porque en este puto pais aun cuando te machacan si te vas nada de paro.


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

A ver ideas tengo siagnosticado esquizofrenia con un 66% y la paga de 420 euros(mohames se sigue riendo de mi como kulunguele y fatima) como puedo hacer para pillarme una baja hasta que se me termine el contrato en diciembre?


----------



## Fargo (14 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> y tengo un jefe de la vieja escuela palillera que me tiene enfilado y estoy deseando que me despidan para cobrar el paro porque en este puto pais aun cuando te machacan si te vas nada de paro.



Eso es lo que me gustaría a mí, pero en mi empresa siempre consiguen que se vaya el trabajador por su propio pie.
Son unos expertos en minar la moral a la gente.


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso es lo que me gustaría a mí, pero en mi empresa siempre consiguen que se vaya el trabajador por su propio pie.
> Son unos expertos en minar la moral a la gente.



yo creo que la SS(nunca mejor sicho) tiene infiltrada a gente que agpboen para que la gente se largue y asi no cobrar el paro pero eso si mohamd, kulunguele y fatima pueden hacer lo que quieran.
ojala reviente todo.
estoy por liaral a gritos en mi ECI a ver si me echan.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (14 Ago 2022)

No puedes revivir lo que ha muerto, Fargo, ya está muerto.


----------



## Pleonasmo (15 Ago 2022)

La verdad que la suma de trabajo de mierda, dificultad en encontrar mujeres y un futuro que pinta feisimo hace que cada vez tiremos mas la apatia.

En esta apatia encontramos tras tantos ratos muertos y analisis la simplicidad de todo y acotamos nuestra felicidad a cosas sencillas: pocos problemas, tiempo libre (cuanto mas mejor) para hobbies y echar unas cervezas con amigos y para intentar currar poco y en puestos con cero responsabilidad y faciles, incluso si se da, reduciendo jornada laboral.

Nos han empujado a ello, es insoportable para la mayoria de hombres de este pais aguantar este panorama...que reme su puta madre y, sobretodo, que os importe una mierda lo que pensaran/diran de vosotros. Sed felices para vosotros, a vuestra manera y dependiendo lo minimo de nadie.


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> A ver ideas tengo siagnosticado esquizofrenia con un 66% y la paga de 420 euros(mohames se sigue riendo de mi como kulunguele y fatima) como puedo hacer para pillarme una baja hasta que se me termine el contrato en diciembre?



Podemos invocar a uno a ver si te puede ayudar, además como es completamente subnormal te puede dar un chute de autoestima que haya gente mucho peor que tú

*@Covid Bryant *PIZZERO MUERTO DE HAMBRE, ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS Y ENTERRADOS EN UNA CUNETA, COMO DE COSTUMBRE RECUERDOS AL CORNUDO DE TU PADRE Y A LA BALLENA DE TU PUTA MADRE, HAZ ACTO DE PRESENCIA EN ESTE HILO Y AYUDA A ESTE MUCHACHO, LUEGO HAZNOS UN FAVOR Y CUANDO TERMINES DE COMERNOS LA POLLA A TODOS MUÉRETE PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL


----------



## hartman (15 Ago 2022)

no trabajeis en la privada hijos mios buscad la paguita, opositad , pegad el braguetazo lo que sea.
que reme su puta madre.


----------



## InigoMontoya (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Podemos invocar a uno a ver si te puede ayudar, además como es completamente subnormal te puede dar un chute de autoestima que haya gente mucho peor que tú
> 
> *@Covid Bryant *PIZZERO MUERTO DE HAMBRE, ME CAGO EN TODOS TUS MUERTOS PISOTEADOS Y ENTERRADOS EN UNA CUNETA, COMO DE COSTUMBRE RECUERDOS AL CORNUDO DE TU PADRE Y A LA BALLENA DE TU PUTA MADRE, HAZ ACTO DE PRESENCIA EN ESTE HILO Y AYUDA A ESTE MUCHACHO, LUEGO HAZNOS UN FAVOR Y CUANDO TERMINES DE COMERNOS LA POLLA A TODOS MUÉRETE PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL



Pídeme una pizza con piña y unos nachos


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

En pie ya para remar, cabrones.
Alguno pensará que me estoy haciendo rico por trabajar tanto, nada más lejos de la realidad.
España, ese país de mierda con trabajos, sueldos y mujeres de mierda.
La recompensa al esfuerzo nunca había sido tan baja, por eso mucha gente ya pasa de todo.


----------



## Imbersor (15 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Catador de pollas vía anal, el mierdarrof hace de mamporrero y las chupa antes y después.



Bizarrof es un tio legal y sabe de lo que habla,aporta bastante al hilo, no como el otro fracasado deprimido suicida q solo sabe shitpostear memes repetidos.


----------



## Imbersor (15 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo no le hago competencia a tu madre... Ya he dicho muchas veces que me dedico al montaje y mantenimiento de maquinaria industrial, a veces me toca viajar a otros países a hacer montajes en fábricas, cobro el triple que un pizzero de mierda como tú y pago un 27% de IRPF para que subnormales como tú puedan ser atendidos por los servicios sociales y en un año solo de nómina ganó más pasta que lo que ha ahorrado el mongolo de los 40K en toda su puta vida
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156384



Llevame a currar contigo, soy un manitas sería un crack haciendo ese trabajo .


----------



## Imbersor (15 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pídeme una pizza con piña y unos nachos



La piña en la pizza siempre. Y si no ni me la como


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ago 2022)

que tal vais losers, tb currando en festivo?

si es que comer pollas es un no parar


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ago 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Bizarrof es un tio legal y sabe de lo que habla,aporta bastante al hilo, no como el otro fracasado deprimido suicida q solo sabe shitpostear memes repetidos.



bujarrof te peta el ano, sé que le quieres mucho


----------



## Imbersor (15 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> bujarrof te peta el ano, sé que le quieres mucho



Ok,bueno.


----------



## Murray's (15 Ago 2022)

Aqui les hacen falta remeros



@Fargo no tendrás algún primo que quiera subirse a una galera?


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui está desatada.



Anoche con un niñato que me decía que tenía 25 y tenían 22 los amigos por lo visto lo traigo lokito quieren que me vaya con un calvo derroido no flipan nada teniendo calidad


----------



## Javito Putero (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1156401



luego el payaso ese cobra 2000 dolares sin trabajar y casa pagada.

lo que tiene es un tripon de vago que vargame


----------



## Javito Putero (15 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> si, si corriendo estan para ti cobrando 1050 euros



muchas exigencias tienen para cobrar 0 eurotes las chavalas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Ago 2022)

@Fargo pero hoy no curras... ¿O si?


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> si, si corriendo estan para ti cobrando 1050 euros



Jajajajajajajajaajjajsjajs un desgraciao el farguito


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

Doy fe yo estaba asi


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

Ahora tengo a los nenes lokitos q no me voy pq no quiero vaya, bomboncitos a muerte que no sabes cuál coger se me ponen celositos y pierden el culito por esta enmuradita


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

Otra cosa, he desbloqueado al pizzero para reírnos un rato a su costa.
Actualmente sobrevive como reponedor de fortuna, pero en burbuja se monta sus películas.
@Covid Bryant, ya aparcaste el Veyron?


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ahora tengo a los nenes lokitos q no me voy pq no quiero vaya, bomboncitos a muerte que no sabes cuál coger se me ponen celositos y pierden el culito por esta enmuradita


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo pero hoy no curras... ¿O si?



Curré de 07 a 15 como un campeón, y mañana también.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra cosa, he desbloqueado al pizzero para reírnos un rato a su costa.
> Actualmente sobrevive como reponedor de fortuna, pero en burbuja se monta sus películas.
> @Covid Bryant, ya aparcaste el Veyron?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157069



Toy en la piscina Tron, tú losereando en casapapis no?


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero si no paro de decir aquí que trabajo de mantenimiento industrial hay para dar a regalar, en InfoJobs hay todas las ofertas que quieras y no encuentran gente. Eso sí, te van a pedir experiencia, titulación oficial y certificados de todo tipo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bujarrof chaperazo tira a chuparla con farguito par de lusers


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Bujarrof chaperazo tira a chuparla con farguito par de lusers



Aquí el ùnico que habla de comer pollas todo el rato eres tú, tienes una extraña fijación con el tema.
Háztelo mirar porque una cosa es ser pizzero, y otra ser pizzero y maricón.


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1157098



Voy rompiendote toaaa y ensima mi tú te mojaaa Yo sé k me prefiereees si kieresss kedate en lo k amanece


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra cosa, he desbloqueado al pizzero para reírnos un rato a su costa.
> Actualmente sobrevive como reponedor de fortuna, pero en burbuja se monta sus películas.
> @Covid Bryant, ya aparcaste el Veyron?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157069



A mí me tiene ignorado.


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Voy rompiendote toaaa y ensima mi tú te mojaaa Yo sé k me prefiereees si kieresss kedate en lo k amanece



Pobre Paqui, no acepta su edad.
Seguro que pone reggaetón en el coche, tiene un piercing en el ombligo y se pone pantaloncitos de chortina (que no engañan a nadie).


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Anoche con un niñato que me decía que tenía 25 y tenían 22 los amigos por lo visto lo traigo lokito quieren que me vaya con un calvo derroido no flipan nada teniendo calidad



Señores, cómo se llama la película?
_"Fantasías de una Charo funcivaga"._


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pobre Paqui, no acepta su edad.
> Seguro que pone reggaetón en el coche, tiene un piercing en el ombligo y se pone pantaloncitos de chortina (que no engañan a nadie).



Así es farguito me pongo mi escotito y mi faldita y tengo a los nenes lokitos


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, cómo se llama la película?
> Fantasías de una Charo funcivaga.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157340



La película dice la película dice, tres niñatos tengo detrás chaval. Esta Charo aún está petable


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí el ùnico que habla de comer pollas todo el rato eres tú, tienes una extraña fijación con el tema.
> Háztelo mirar porque una cosa es ser pizzero, y otra ser pizzero y maricón.



Cierto, es su especialidad y lo que más le gusta, las pollas y las pizzas por ese orden, es el pizzero pollero @Covid Bryant


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ago 2022)

Vaya par de lusers yo de.mientras a tope viviendo ellos en casapapis y comiendo cocks jajajja


----------



## Red Herring (15 Ago 2022)

Id bajando la mirada remerillos :


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya par de lusers yo de.mientras a tope viviendo ellos en casapapis y comiendo cocks jajajja



Tú también eres casapapi, a quién quieres engañar?
Se comenta que un día se la liaste a tus viejos porque no encontrabas tu gorra de pizzero y tenías miedo de que el jefe te echara la bronca.


----------



## Imbersor (15 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La película dice la película dice, tres niñatos tengo detrás chaval. Esta Charo aún está petable



Quieres dejar de perder el tiempo que ya te descubrimos y cantas mucho?

No haces gracia ni nadie te sigue el rollo, hazte cuenta nueva e intentalo de nuevo


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

Pizzero, te estás metiendo con dos pesos pesados.
Ten cuidado con el puto @Bizarroff, lleva muchos años de trayectoria laboral riéndose de jefecillos mafiosos en su propio garito, mientras tú aún no habías salido de los huevos de tu padre.


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La película dice, tres niñatos tengo detrás chaval. Esta Charo aún está petable



Paqui, cuál eres tú?
En cualquier caso, ya sabemos como estás solucionando tus apuros económicos en la capital.


----------



## hartman (15 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aqui les hacen falta remeros
> 
> 
> 
> @Fargo no tendrás algún primo que quiera subirse a una galera?



publicidad palillera.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú también eres casapapi, a quién quieres engañar?
> Se comenta que un día se la liaste a tus viejos porque no encontrabas tu gorra de pizzero y tenías miedo de que el jefe te echara la bronca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157449



Jajja pobres subnormales auto zankeandose como buenos come pollas, ya arrivie a casa, que tal vuestro día? Entre remo y polla habéis hecho algo interesante?


----------



## Fargo (15 Ago 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15, chavales.
He aprendido que la única forma de hacer turnos largos como si nada es QUE TE LA SUDE.
Cuanto màs te importe el trabajo, hacerlo bien y la gente, más cuesta arriba se te harán los turnos.
Tomad SUDAPOLLISMO en pastillas si hace falta, lo necesitaréis.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, cuál eres tú?
> En cualquier caso, ya sabemos como estás solucionando tus apuros económicos en la capital.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157495



Ni mucho menos farguito, el niñato era casapapitero y lo tuve que invitar yo jajajaja si tiene 30 a su casa, si tiene 18 está en ley. Que pasa no os gustan las chortinas pues a mí también huyó de los derroidos cómo la peste algunos no lo entienden dónde se ponga un chortino fresquito y sin enfermedades que se quite un pcm. Eso sí al ser casapapitero y yo paterera, no hay buen sitio para consumar y no me convence


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## XRL (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ningún hombre mira una foca de mierda



los negros si los mantienes


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los negros si los mantienes



Eso pensaba antes de ver qué los nenes están a montones en la capital


----------



## XRL (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso pensaba antes de ver qué los nenes están a montones en la capital



los nenes tienen su familia que los mantenga,no se quedan contigo,igual para pasar el rato


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ni mucho menos farguito, el niñato era casapapitero y lo tuve que invitar yo jajajaja si tiene 30 a su casa, si tiene 18 está en ley. Que pasa no os gustan las chortinas pues a mí también huyó de los derroidos cómo la peste algunos no lo entienden dónde se ponga un chortino fresquito y sin enfermedades que se quite un pcm. Eso sí al ser casapapitero y yo paterera, no hay buen sitio para consumar y no me convence



Ahí ya no estoy contigo, un muchacho al que todavía no le ha crecido la barba y sin ninguna experiencia en la vida , jamás va a superar a un hombre hecho y derecho. Lo mismo aplica para las mujeres , mucho mejor una de treinta años que una de 18. 

Lo que me parece es que hay muchos y muchas asaltacunas que fantasean con dominar a jóvenes adolescentes o post-adolescentes con los cuerpos tadavía sin acabar de madurar.


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo mismo aplica para las mujeres , mucho mejor una de treinta años que una de 18.



Siii claro....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siii claro....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158077



Quédate con esa , yo prefiero esta.







La tuya fijo que no sabe hacer una buena mamada y en la cama será como un moñeco.

Y fuera de eso , sus hobbies serán subir fotos al Instagram y salir de compras - cenas - viajes. Todo pagado por el gilipollas de turno.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Bueno tengo otro niñato esperando para quedar hoy, pero se va el miércoles y esta de patera y tal, no se no lo veo aunque es muy guapo pero pa qué :/ y estoy muy cansade


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Ando despecha y aloca hoy salgo con mi baby de la disco coronaaaaaaa


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ando despecha y aloca hoy salgo con mi baby de la disco coronaaaaaaa



Va a terminar muy mal , avisada estás.


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno tengo otro niñato esperando para quedar hoy, pero se va el miércoles y* está de patera y tal*, no se no lo veo aunque es muy guapo pero pa qué :/ y estoy muy cansada



Dile que en esta época del año los tiburones tienen más hambre.
Eso le tranquilizará.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dile que en esta época del año los tiburones tienen más hambre.
> Eso le tranquilizará.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158121



Así viven los tíos hoy día. El que no casapapiteando


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Así viven los tíos hoy día. El que no casapapiteando



Estamos los que hemos heredado y tenemos inmuebles en propiedad. En mi caso desde los 18.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Va a terminar muy mal , avisada estás.



Tiene poca experiencia con los tíos me parece a mí (el personaje). Todos sabemos lo que va a pasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Estamos los que hemos heredado y tenemos inmuebles en propiedad. En mi caso desde los 18.



Eso no tiene mérito.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso no tiene mérito.



Cierto. Es una circunstancia más de la vida, desdichada por lo que implica, y nada más.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene poca experiencia con los tíos me parece a mí (el personaje). Todos sabemos lo que va a pasar.



Si no es troll , la van a utilizar y la van a dañar. Hubo una forera con experiencia en esas lides.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Ago 2022)

*Cuántas veces pensáis en el suicidio cada día?*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si no es troll , la van a utilizar y la van a dañar. Hubo una forera con experiencia en esas lides.



El personaje se le ha ido ya de las manos, pero vamos, todos sabemos que esos chavales solo ven a una tipa "fácil" a la que se pueden follar y tirar. Pero oye, ella sabrá. Supongo que te refieres a Zen Tao, pero esta ya era mayorcita y con experiencia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El personaje se le ha ido ya de las manos, pero vamos, todos sabemos que esos chavales solo ven a una tipa "fácil" a la que se pueden follar y tirar. Pero oye, ella sabrá. Supongo que te refieres a Zen Tao, pero esta ya era mayorcita y con experiencia.



Me refería a Ibis...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (16 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Cuántas veces pensáis en el suicidio cada día?*



Cualquier mandingo criminal vive mejor en la carcel que un remero español,...
Trabajar por mil y algo euros tendría que ser ilegal,...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Cualquier mandingo criminal vive mejor en la carcel que un remero español,...
> Trabajar por mil y algo euros tendría que ser ilegal,...



Ilegal tendría que ser trabajar 8h , 6h o incluso 4h estaría bien cobrando lo mismo. Nos prometieron que los avances en la mecanización nos iban a librar del trabajo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ilegal tendría que ser trabajar 8h , 6h o incluso 4h estaría bien cobrando lo mismo. Nos prometieron que los avances en la mecanización nos iban a librar del trabajo.



y ahora tenéis más que nunca, y más puteados que nunca porque os tienen localizados 24/7 y encima os quitan a las mujeres y os impiden follar 

si es que sois subnormales


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Cualquier mandingo criminal vive mejor en la carcel que un remero español,...
> Trabajar por mil y algo euros tendría que ser ilegal,...



Y exprimiendo a 3 para que hagan el trabajo de 6.
Así es como consiguen objetivos las grandes empresas.
A menores costes de personal mayor beneficio.


----------



## Imbersor (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ilegal tendría que ser trabajar 8h , 6h o incluso 4h estaría bien cobrando lo mismo. Nos prometieron que los avances en la mecanización nos iban a librar del trabajo.



Y te van a librar, pero bien librado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ilegal tendría que ser trabajar 8h , 6h o incluso 4h estaría bien cobrando lo mismo. Nos prometieron que los avances en la mecanización nos iban a librar del trabajo.



Y pasar ya de 5 a 4 días y tener 3 días libres.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Ago 2022)

De que os quejais??? El remo es vida y salud. Quiero seguir remando


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> De que os quejais??? *El remo es vida y salud. *Quiero seguir remando


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Va a terminar muy mal , avisada estás.



Los tíos no tienen un puto duro, si te descuidas te sacan el dinero a ti. Me dice pago yo , ui no me va la tarjeta paga tú, y a tpc ya te han colocado el pufo


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y pasar ya de 5 a 4 días y tener 3 días libres.



Si, el problema esq cómo sueltes el remo no pillas otro, que cada vez hay menos trabajo sí, pero que eso no significa paguita para todos y vivir bien, sino miseria, ese es el punto que se os escapa del trabajar menos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los tíos no tienen un puto duro, si te descuidas te sacan el dinero a ti. Me dice pago yo , ui no me va la tarjeta paga tú, y a tpc ya te han colocado el pufo



Eso lo hacía una chavala con la que salí. La gota que colmó el vaso fue cuando se presentó en una cena de Navidad totalmente borracha y una hora tarde. Por supuesto, sin dinero en metálico para pagar en un local que es de dominio público que no se aceptan tarjetas. Entre todos los que estabamos allí tuvimos que pagar su parte.

Muy vergonzante y la última vez que accedí a salir con una chavala de menos de 25 años.

A tí , @pacopalotes , cielo , te van a utilizar como un klínex y luego te van a dar una patada y al arcén. Alguien mucho más joven que tú, jamás te va a querer a tí por como eres, solo por lo que tú cuerpo puede ofrecer. Habrá excepciones , pero en general es así. Te lo digo yo que soy un tío y sé cómo funciona el tema. Yo nunca lo he hecho , ojo , porque no me gusta que jueguen con mis sentimientos, ni me gusta jugar con los sentimientos de los demás.

Por eso he desaprovechado tantas oportunidades. Por culpa de una moral rígida inculcada por un padre de otra época.


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Y mañana? Qué ocurrirá mañana?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y mañana? Qué ocurrirá mañana?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158413


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Eso lo hacía una chavala con la que salí. La gota que colmó el vaso fue cuando se presentó en una cena de Navidad totalmente borracha y una hora tarde. Por supuesto, sin dinero en metálico para pagar en un local que es de dominio público que no se aceptan tarjetas. Entre todos los que estabamos allí tuvimos que pagar su parte.
> 
> Muy vergonzante y la última vez que accedí a salir con una chavala de menos de 25 años.
> 
> ...



Yo los dejo a todos ir por no sentirme un putón, una parte de mi de arrepiente y piensa que no estoy viviendo pero bueno. La verdad me molestó un poco cómo de hizo el loco para no pagar a pesar de insistir el en pedir, porque yo no iba a tomar eso. Encima sabe que yo no quiero intimar en mi patera, y no propone soluciones porque no quiere gastarse un duro en un sitio en condiciones y eso también me molesta, porque un tío en condiciones lo entendería y no pondría problema, creo yo vamos, porque yo sé que a chicas que conozco las invitan hasta a restaurantes de lujo, tampoco se iba a arruinar por pagar una noche en un sitio decente, se queda esperando a que yo lo recoja en mi patera, me parece penoso, sabiendo que no estoy cómoda así. Ya se lo he dicho varias veces, dice que a él no le importa que viva en una patera (claro para no gastar) pero no entiende que yo no me siento cómoda intimando ahí. No me esperaba que se hiciera el loco para no pagar tampoco, me quedé a cuadros, cualquier tío se mata por pagarte algo y más sabiendo que hay tema, son detalles de chusmilla y niñato. Luego me dice tonterías como que me va a llevar de viaje a Italia y París, si, los cojones. Que menos que decir no te preocupes que voy a pillar un sitio de puta madre para que estemos a gusto, en fin. Ya me lo advirtieron mis amigas, que los tíos no ponen un duro ni por meterla ni por nada. Es que ya encima de puta hay que poner la cama. Y luego iPhone y ropita de marca eso que no falte, para el postureo, que pague la gilipollas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

También me ha dicho que me mintió con la edad, que lo siente mucho pero que es un chorteen....bueno eso ya lo sabía yo jajajajajjaa


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo los dejo a todos ir por no sentirme un putón, una parte de mi de arrepiente y piensa que no estoy viviendo pero bueno. La verdad me molestó un poco cómo de hizo el loco para no pagar a pesar de insistir el en pedir, porque yo no iba a tomar eso. Encima sabe que yo no quiero intimar en mi patera, y no propone soluciones porque no quiere gastarse un duro en un sitio en condiciones y eso también me molesta, porque un tío en condiciones lo entendería y no pondría problema, creo yo vamos, porque yo sé que a chicas que conozco las invitan hasta a restaurantes de lujo, tampoco se iba a arruinar por pagar una noche en un sitio decente, se queda esperando a que yo lo recoja en mi patera, me parece penoso, sabiendo que no estoy cómoda así. Ya se lo he dicho varias veces, dice que a él no le importa que viva en una patera (claro para no gastar) pero no entiende que yo no me siento cómoda intimando ahí. No me esperaba que se hiciera el loco para no pagar tampoco, me quedé a cuadros, cualquier tío se mata por pagarte algo y más sabiendo que hay tema, son detalles de chusmilla y niñato. Luego me dice tonterías como que me va a llevar de viaje a Italia y París, si, los cojones. Que menos que decir no te preocupes que voy a pillar un sitio de puta madre para que estemos a gusto, en fin. Ya me lo advirtieron mis amigas, que los tíos no ponen un duro ni por meterla ni por nada. Es que ya encima de puta hay que poner la cama. Y luego iPhone y ropita de marca eso que no falte, para el postureo, que pague la gilipollas



Eso es lo común en la juventud de hoy. En estos tiempos te miran raro por ser un caballero.

Por eso digo que tú tienes que valorarte a tí misma y hacerlo de forma positiva. Dejarte de historias que no pueden sino traerte dolor, hacer que te sientas cosificada por un grupo de niñatos que te perciben como algo de usar y tirar.

Tienes que marcarte objetivos realistas, tantear a hombres de tu rango de edad, que también los hay que son guapos y por lo general ya la etapa de "pichabravas" y buscan estabilidad. Muchos sino la mayoría vendrán de relaciones infrutuosas, pero eso es lo normal. Tú también has estado con otros hombres y eso no debería ser un hándicap negativo en una relación entre pares.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> También me ha dicho que me mintió con la edad, que lo siente mucho pero que es un chorteen....bueno eso ya lo sabía yo jajajajajjaa



Eso se ve en la cara y el cuerpo. Ni tendrá barba.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Eso se ve en la cara y el cuerpo. Ni tendrá barba.



Pues tiene una piel que te mueres


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues tiene una piel que te mueres



Como el culito de un bebé, la piel de quién no ha trabajado nunca. Seguro que no sabe comer una almeja, vamos, es que seguro que no lo ha hecho nunca.

¿Te han comido la almeja alguna vez?


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Como el culito de un bebé, la piel de quién no ha trabajado nunca. Seguro que no sabe comer una almeja, vamos, es que seguro que no lo ha hecho nunca.
> 
> ¿Te han comido la almeja alguna vez?



Madre del amor hermoso....
Así ligan los pollaviejas y las Charos?


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Los niñatos me mienten y se echan más edad para poder acercarse a mi, lejos de huir de esta Charo, chúpate esa farguito, no tengo que engañar a los nenes, ya lo intentan ellos


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Como el culito de un bebé, la piel de quién no ha trabajado nunca. Seguro que no sabe comer una almeja, vamos, es que seguro que no lo ha hecho nunca.
> 
> ¿Te han comido la almeja alguna vez?



Pues mejor, me consta que no tiene enfermedad virus o bacteria alguno.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso....
> Así ligan los pollaviejas y las Charos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158499



Chúpate esa farguito, los nenes se cagan de miedo por no tener edad suficiente para esta Charo y mienten


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Chúpate esa farguito, los nenes se cagan de miedo por no tener edad suficiente para esta Charo y mienten


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1158417



Me he reído, cabrón.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1158512



Al niñato que quiera me podía merendar. Tú puedes decir eso? Lo dudo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso....
> Así ligan los pollaviejas y las Charos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158499



@Jevitronka,  jajajaa, uno que no me conoce.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues mejor, me consta que no tiene enfermedad virus o bacteria alguno.



Eso no tiene que ver , de hecho la juventud de hoy se mete muchísima mierda.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> @Jevitronka,  jajajaa, uno que no me conoce.



Yo tampoco te conozco


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al niñato que quiera me podía merendar. Tú puedes decir eso? Lo dudo



Tú eres la presa , un cordero rodeado de lobos. Cuidado con los depredadores sexuales.


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al niñato que quiera me podía merendar. Tú puedes decir eso? Lo dudo



Para que me interesen los niñatos tendría que ser cura, maricón o afiliado al PSOE.
Yo prefiero llegar cansado del trabajo y tener a este bombón esperándome en casa.
No pierdo la fe.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo tampoco te conozco



Porque no quieres , guapa , otras no pierden el tiempo. Es un ciclo sin fin.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Porque no quieres , guapa , otras no pierden el tiempo. Es un ciclo sin fin.



Claro que no quiero


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro que no quiero



Esperemos que no haya rabos por el medio ni personajes psicóticos. 

@pacopalotes , follar hay que follar , pero con sentido. Solo con aquellos chavales que te demuestren afecto de verdad, para no arrepentirte. Nada de fockar en la primera o segunda cita , eso es fockar con desconocidos y es peligroso.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esperemos que no haya rabos por el medio ni personajes psicóticos.
> 
> @pacopalotes , follar hay que follar , pero con sentido. Solo con aquellos chavales que te demuestren afecto de verdad, para no arrepentirte. Nada de fockar en la primera o segunda cita , eso es fockar con desconocidos y es peligroso.



Por medio de que?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por medio de que?


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



No sé qué hostias dices


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> O ser un pizzero maricón obsesionado con un monotema: hablar todo el rato de comer pollas
> 
> PD: Una margarita con doble de queso @Covid Bryant



No sé por qué tiene tanto miedo de hablar de su pasado en la pizzería.
Si hasta le hicieron una película y todo.


----------



## masia (16 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sé qué hostias dices



Joder muchacha, entre el del pizarrín y el tonto pajeador, estás apañá.
Como para montar un trio


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @Jevitronka y @Azog el Profanador son dos remeros que les gusta ir a trabajar, les une su pasión por el remo.



A mí me gusta tener dinero , me aporta seguridad. Es verdad que yo ahora puedo tirarme más de una década sin currar tirando de ahorros , pero la gracia está en ingresar cada vez más dinero para que la fiesta no se acabe nunca.


----------



## Fargo (16 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mí me gusta tener dinero , me aporta seguridad. Es verdad que yo ahora puedo tirarme más de una década sin currar tirando de ahorros , pero la gracia está en ingresar cada vez más dinero para que la fiesta no se acabe nunca.



Ten cuidado con lo de ahorrar, porque nunca tendrás suficiente.
Al final te pasas años viviendo en la práctica como un pobre, y la cuenta del banco llena de pasta.
@ATARAXIO lo clava cuando habla del tema.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo de ahorrar, porque nunca tendrás suficiente.
> Al final te pasas años viviendo en la práctica como un pobre, y la cuenta del banco llena de pasta.
> @ATARAXIO lo clava cuando habla del tema.



Yo voy gastando moderadamente en lo que quiero , comida , ropa , libros , videojuegos. Esa es la gracia de tener dinero. Y la tranquilidad de saber que tienes de dónde tirar si vienen mal dadas.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Ago 2022)

masia dijo:


> Joder muchacha, entre el del pizarrín y el tonto pajeador, estás apañá.
> Como para montar un trio



Si, tengo unos fans magníficos


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ten cuidado con lo de ahorrar, porque nunca tendrás suficiente.
> Al final te pasas años viviendo en la práctica como un pobre, y la cuenta del banco llena de pasta.
> @ATARAXIO lo clava cuando habla del tema.



Es un tema muy viejo ! 

De hecho quien lo explica con toda claridad es Séneca hace ya 2.000 años, que repite lo que dijo Buda 500 años antes . Lo que pasa ( y esto es un secreto ), vivimos en una civilización de esclavos. El cristianismo se inventó para esclavizar a la gente y privarles de sabiduría. ( lo dijo Nietzsche entre otros muchos . 

Pobre de mi ! Yo solo soy portavoz de los que sí supieron entender en qué consiste vivir y así lo han dejado escrito ( pero eso se oculta porque sino no habría esclavos para enriquecer a las élites extractivas ). 
Las crisis son todas inventadas. Como esto del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania.
Son tramas financieras para recoger beneficios de la estafa piramidal y vuelta a empezar. 

[00:33:21] Capítulo 8: El Desprecio del Tiempo, El Bien Más Preciado
[00:36:50] Capítulo 9: No Saber Vivir el Presente
[00:40:08] Capítulo 10: Tiempos En Que Se Divide la Vida
[00:45:06] Capítulo 11: Al Encuentro de la Muerte
[00:47:04] Capítulo 12: Ocupados y Ociosos


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> *Yo voy gastando moderadamente* en lo que quiero , comida , ropa , libros , videojuegos. Esa es la gracia de tener dinero. Y la tranquilidad de saber que tienes de dónde tirar si vienen mal dadas.



Ves? Con la pasta que tienes y gastas moderadamente como si no la tuvieras.
Así puedes tirarte años y años viviendo como un pobre, como los viejos que no van a ningùn sitio por no gastar con millones de euros en el banco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> O ser un pizzero maricón obsesionado con un monotema: hablar todo el rato de comer pollas
> 
> PD: Una margarita con doble de queso @Covid Bryant



A mí que me traiga una ensalada que dos días seguidos con pizza es mucho.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y que lo digas anoche uno de 20 me lie yo madre mía como estaba el ninato si hubiera querido me lo meriendo pero me dijo que quería pasar buen rato y me dió un venazo y se piro no le cogí el teléfono ni nada.



Eres un poco guarrilla, retiro mi invitación al McDonald's.

Vas camino de polifollada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no cobro 1050 euros.
> Cobro 1100, así que mis posibilidades están ahí.



No es por joderte pero van a subir el salario mínimo a 1050, un niñato de esos repartidor del Domino's con la moto va a cobrar como tú disfrutando más achicharrando la mierda de moto.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Rezar tochos es destruir el alma, ocupar tu cerebro con basura, para ser un puto engranaje con ínfulas de la patética burocracia tercermundista patria.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ahora tengo a los nenes lokitos q no me voy pq no quiero vaya, bomboncitos a muerte que no sabes cuál coger se me ponen celositos y pierden el culito por esta enmuradita



El mismo cuento se le cuentan a todas, es como repartir flyers, pareces nueva, que si muy guapa y blablabla, eso se lo decimos a todas, a todas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo los dejo a todos ir por no sentirme un putón, una parte de mi de arrepiente y piensa que no estoy viviendo pero bueno. La verdad me molestó un poco cómo de hizo el loco para no pagar a pesar de insistir el en pedir, porque yo no iba a tomar eso. Encima sabe que yo no quiero intimar en mi patera, y no propone soluciones porque no quiere gastarse un duro en un sitio en condiciones y eso también me molesta, porque un tío en condiciones lo entendería y no pondría problema, creo yo vamos, porque yo sé que a chicas que conozco las invitan hasta a restaurantes de lujo, tampoco se iba a arruinar por pagar una noche en un sitio decente, se queda esperando a que yo lo recoja en mi patera, me parece penoso, sabiendo que no estoy cómoda así. Ya se lo he dicho varias veces, dice que a él no le importa que viva en una patera (claro para no gastar) pero no entiende que yo no me siento cómoda intimando ahí. No me esperaba que se hiciera el loco para no pagar tampoco, me quedé a cuadros, cualquier tío se mata por pagarte algo y más sabiendo que hay tema, son detalles de chusmilla y niñato. Luego me dice tonterías como que me va a llevar de viaje a Italia y París, si, los cojones. Que menos que decir no te preocupes que voy a pillar un sitio de puta madre para que estemos a gusto, en fin. Ya me lo advirtieron mis amigas, que los tíos no ponen un duro ni por meterla ni por nada. Es que ya encima de puta hay que poner la cama. Y luego iPhone y ropita de marca eso que no falte, para el postureo, que pague la gilipollas



Jojojo, lo de llevar a París lo dice hasta un amigo mío taxista, putero y derroido, no sé cómo podéis ser tan gilipollas, al final uno acaba jugando así que es lo que os gusta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, lo de llevar a París lo dice hasta un amigo mío taxista, putero y derroido, no sé cómo podéis ser tan gilipollas, al final uno acaba jugando así que es lo que os gusta.



Las mujeres se maquillan y los hombres mienten porque a nosotros nos entran por la mirada y a ellas por el oído.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> O ser un pizzero maricón obsesionado con un monotema: hablar todo el rato de comer pollas
> 
> PD: Una margarita con doble de queso @Covid Bryant



Llego de la playita y esta el mongolazo luserazo come pollas chupandola, como me aburres con tus citas te vas a la nevera disfruta mucho chupandola.

Y no te olvides de cobrar del plan de pensiones   SUBNORMAL fracasado


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No sé por qué tiene tanto miedo de hablar de su pasado en la pizzería.
> Si hasta le hicieron una película y todo.



El comepollas del farguito, luserazo fracasado casapapis con curro de mierda a turnos y vacaciones en marzo en casa, eres la puta envidia pero no ya de un pichero sino de un somalí, que vive mejor que tú porque folla y tiene 8 hijos y no tiene horarios, tú en cambio eres un fraca sin vida sumiso a los horarios del remo, jajja jodete subnormal. 

Al final los monguers del post tenéis lo que os.mereceis, ni más ni menos, sigue haciéndote pajas con sartenes o con qué te echen, nada de eso pasará, perdedor.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, lo de llevar a París lo dice hasta un amigo mío taxista, putero y derroido, no sé cómo podéis ser tan gilipollas, al final uno acaba jugando así que es lo que os gusta.



Hoy ir a París es poco más que ir a la ciudad de al lado, no es una ruina en tiempo ni dinero. No es como si estuviéramos en 1960.

Por lo demás es una ciudad llena de africanos, no hay mucho que ver , un par de museos y la torre Eiffel.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, lo de llevar a París lo dice hasta un amigo mío taxista, putero y derroido, no sé cómo podéis ser tan gilipollas, al final uno acaba jugando así que es lo que os gusta.



Pues si ayer me cabreé uno de los nenes me dijo abiertamente que quería tema y pirarse. He descartado dos nenes, me queda uno, y al fin de semana no llego sin cambrearme seguro


----------



## lamoffj (17 Ago 2022)

Qué asco da este hilo desde que se convirtió en un preguntas y respuestas Paco de mierda con un troll que se hace pasar por mujer. BETAZOS ESTROGENIZADOS todos. A remar.


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El comepollas del farguito, luserazo fracasado casapapis con curro de mierda a turnos y vacaciones en marzo en casa, eres la puta envidia pero no ya de un pichero sino de un somalí, que vive mejor que tú porque folla y tiene 8 hijos y no tiene horarios, tú en cambio eres un fraca sin vida sumiso a los horarios del remo, jajja jodete subnormal.
> 
> Al final los monguers del post tenéis lo que os.mereceis, ni más ni menos, sigue haciéndote pajas con sartenes o con qué te echen, nada de eso pasará, perdedor.



Este hijo de puta sabe dar donde duele, minipunto para el pizzero.


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Pero que mierda de curro tienes, cuenta ya de que curras que parece esto una telenovela.


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pero que mierda de curro tienes, cuenta ya de que curras que parece esto una telenovela.



El que se dedique a lo mismo ya sabrá a lo que me dedico, he dado muchas pistas.


----------



## Tawanchai (17 Ago 2022)

Muy paco todo


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Hoy de 23 a 07, chavales.
Dedicaré el dîa a vagar por ahí yo solo, no tengo chortinas en el móvil pero estoy bien.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 23 a 07, chavales.
> Dedicaré el dîa a vagar por ahí yo solo, no tengo chortinas en el móvil pero estoy bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158985



Me has convencido, voy a tomar un café.

Estoy trabajando por si no te has dado cuenta.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, os dedico mi café Paco con tocada de huevos.

Lo he pedido descafeinado porque quiero echar la siesta que me cansa el curro, y a pesar de esto me sigo sintiendo un esclavo porque yo no quiero venir a currar mis 6 horas café incluido.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Remad cabrones, os dedico mi café Paco con tocada de huevos.
> 
> Lo he pedido descafeinado porque quiero echar la siesta que me cansa el curro, y a pesar de esto me sigo sintiendo un esclavo porque yo no quiero venir a currar mis 6 horas café incluido.



No te lo tomas con hielo??? Con el calor que hace....


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Los que remais por 1000~1200€ y no teneis chocho que catar ni mujer que os quiera como aguantais en el dia a dia?

Pastillas?alcohol y drogas?

Es algo que nunca entendi, trabajar por un SMI sin ningún aliciente ni proyecto de vida, debe mermar el estado mental...

Otra cosa es trabajar en lo que te gusta o ganar 3k o 4k al mes netos...entonces aunque no tengas chochito el buen dinero compensa, te puedes permitir muchos caprichos, buenos viajes, putas caras, quizás un chalete con piscina...

Pero por 1000/1200 eres un miserable y si encima no follas, doble miserable.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que remais por 1000~1200€ y no teneis chocho que catar ni mujer que os quiera como aguantais en el dia a dia?
> 
> Pastillas?alcohol y drogas?
> 
> ...



Es duro pero se lleva, más o menos.

Lo de chocho que catar me importa una mierda, lo sentimental me la suda, laboralmente intentaré mejorar aunque se torna complicado, las malas decisiones laborales que arrastro de años pasados se pagan, ya lo creo que se pagan, pero a lo echo pecho.

Si, soy un loser, lo admito.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que remais por 1000~1200€ y no teneis chocho que catar ni mujer que os quiera como aguantais en el dia a dia?
> 
> Pastillas?alcohol y drogas?
> 
> ...



La gente suele fundírselo en sus aficiones.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Remad cabrones, os dedico mi café Paco con tocada de huevos.
> 
> Lo he pedido descafeinado porque quiero echar la siesta que me cansa el curro, y a pesar de esto me sigo sintiendo un esclavo porque yo no quiero venir a currar mis 6 horas café incluido.




La buena vida son estos pequeños detalles

Un rico café y ganar mucho dinero 
currar poco
Tu eres quien gana 3k al mes echando pocas horas??


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La gente suele fundírselo en sus aficiones.




Con 1000€ /1200€ pocas aficiones puedes costear habiendo alquileres a 700€ , facturas de luz a 100€ y gasolina a 2€litro
Comer, vestir,letra del coche....

Salvo el piso lo tendas pagado o seas casapapi


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Con 1000€ /1200€ pocas aficiones puedes costear habiendo alquileres a 700€ , facturas de luz a 100€ y gasolina a 2€litro
> Comer, vestir,letra del coche....
> 
> Salvo el piso lo tendas pagado o seas casapapi



Mis abuelos se mataron a trabajar en su dia y dejaron buenos pacozulitos, yo me encuentro parasitando uno de ellos.

Esto de no tener que pagar zipoteca ni alquiler es un EPIC WIN 

Asi que ya sabeis muyayos, a remar con fuerza, para dejarles zulos a los nietos.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Es duro pero se lleva, más o menos.
> 
> Lo *de chocho que catar me importa una mierda, lo sentimental me la suda, laboralmente* intentaré mejorar aunque se torna complicado, las malas decisiones laborales que arrastro de años pasados se pagan, ya lo creo que se pagan, pero a lo echo pecho.
> 
> Si, soy un loser, lo admito.




Al final no follar desquicia...

Pero si lo sobrellevas mejor, de hecho es lo que hay que hacer pasar del tema y no obsesionarse con las mujeres y el sexo


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Mis abuelos se mataron a trabajar en su dia y dejaron buenos pacozulitos, yo me encuentro parasitando uno de ellos.
> 
> Esto de no tener que pagar zipoteca ni alquiler es un EPIC WIN
> 
> Asi que ya sabeis muyayos, a remar con fuerza, para dejarles zulos a los nietos.




Que suerte

Normalmente hay más hermanos, nietos o sobrinos a repartir herencias eso suponiendo que el abuelo deje algo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Al final no follar desquicia...
> 
> Pero si lo sobrellevas mejor, de hecho es lo que hay que hacer pasar del tema y no obsesionarse con las mujeres y el sexo



Desquicia si uno es un "animal" que se deja llevar por sus pasiones ancestrales. El sexo y el roce físico con otro ser humano motiva y mucho, pero no es imprescindible, al menos para mi, por mi personalidad un tanto esquiva y quizá asocial he conseguido un punto de equilibrio en el que no tener sexo no me produce ningún tipo de desquiciamiento.


----------



## Murray's (17 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Desquicia si uno es un "animal" que se deja llevar por sus pasiones ancestrales. El sexo y el roce físico con otro ser humano motiva y mucho, pero no es imprescindible, al menos para mi, he conseguido un punto de equilibrio en el que no tener sexo no me produce ningún tipo de desquiciamiento.




Ya pero cuando lo pruebas engancha mucho es como algo necesario, y si te tiras tiempo sin follar lo notas más..

Ahora bien el nuncafollista dudo que eche de menos algo que no ha probado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si ayer me cabreé uno de los nenes me dijo abiertamente que quería tema y pirarse. He descartado dos nenes, me queda uno, y al fin de semana no llego sin cambrearme seguro



¿Qué cojones es cambrearse?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este hijo de puta sabe dar donde duele, minipunto para el pizzero.



Lo bueno de no ver las mierdas que escribe. Pídele una carnívora:







Y unas croquetas:







Le doy 30 minutos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La buena vida son estos pequeños detalles
> 
> Un rico café y ganar mucho dinero
> currar poco
> Tu eres quien gana 3k al mes echando pocas horas??



Nope, pero me sobra con mi sueldo.

Al del hielo en el café, hay 19 grados esto es la Provincia de Burgos, hoy no tocaba cambio climático.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Nope, pero me sobra con mi sueldo.
> 
> Al del hielo en el café, hay 19 grados esto es la Provincia de Burgos, hoy no tocaba cambio climático.



19º Que envidia!!!!


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Le doy 30 minutos.



_Dale "30 minutos o menos"_, la película del pizzero está en netflix.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> _Dale "30 minutos o menos"_, la película del pizzero está en netflix.



Luego me la pongo


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que remais por 1000~1200€ y no teneis chocho que catar ni mujer que os quiera como aguantais en el dia a dia?
> 
> Pastillas?alcohol y drogas?
> 
> ...



Trabajo de mierda + NUNCAFOLLISMO = Mala combinación


----------



## Bizarroff (17 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Llego de la playita y esta el mongolazo luserazo come pollas chupandola, como me aburres con tus citas te vas a la nevera disfruta mucho chupandola.
> 
> Y no te olvides de cobrar del plan de pensiones   SUBNORMAL fracasado



A ver pedazo de subnormal @Covid Bryant, tus ignores ya ves que me los paso por el forro de los cojones.

Hablas de los planes de pensiones riéndote y como es costumbre no tienes ni puta idea. Y así quedas como lo que eres: un pedazo de subnormal. Un plan de pensiones lo puedes rescatar en caso de paro de larga duración con coste fiscal 0 hasta los primeros 14.000€ anuales, sin necesidad de jubilarte, cuando a cada aportación que has hecho te has desgravado un 15%. Dinero gratis que jodes a la puta hacienda. Pero imagino que ante lo enormemente retrasado que eres, esto te sonara a chino, lo tuyo es insultar a través de internet y pensar en pollas. Yo tengo un plan de pensiones privado indexado al S&P 500 por importe de más de 170.000€ en MyInvestor, imagínate la de años que puedo vivir tocándome los cojones y riéndome de tu puta cara, pizzero muerto de hambre. Y con las aportaciones que tengo pendientes en los 3-4 años que me quedan laboralmente (tocándome los cojones y ganando el triple que un pizzero de mierda, que para eso soy presidente del comité de empresa y cargo electo de CCOO), mi plan de pensiones superará pronto los 200.000€ a disfrutarlos desde los 52 a los 67 años, durante 15 años:







Y este plan de pensiones es solo la punta del iceberg, desgraciado. Ahora vas y te ríes, pero esta vez de lo tontísimo que eres. Me imagino que volverás a insultar que es lo que único que sabes hacer, pero te recuerdo dos cosas:

-Tendrías que nacer 500 veces para intentar parecerte a mi. Y serías una mierda de copia.
-Lo único que une tu cabeza a tu cuerpo es que te diriges a mi a través de internet, porque si me insultaras delante mía (que tendrías que tener muchos cojones o ser muy inconsciente) de una hostia te arrancaba esa cabeza de subnormal que tienes. Una sola, montón de mierda. Lástima, porque luego me mearía encima tuyo para que una vez en tu puta vida olieras a hombre.

PD: Una pizza cuatro quesos y la banana más grande que haya en la pizzeria, esa para que te la vayas metiendo por el culo de camino.


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> PD: Una pizza cuatro quesos y la banana más grande que haya en la pizzeria, esa para que te la vayas metiendo por el culo de camino.



Está mal que yo lo diga, pero el hilo más gracioso de burbuja es este y lo sabéis.


----------



## DVD1975 (17 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A ver pedazo de subnormal @Covid Bryant, tus ignores ya ves que me los paso por el forro de los cojones.
> 
> Hablas de los planes de pensiones riéndote y como es costumbre no tienes ni puta idea. Y así quedas como lo que eres: un pedazo de subnormal. Un plan de pensiones lo puedes rescatar en caso de paro de larga duración con coste fiscal 0 hasta los primeros 14.000€ anuales, sin necesidad de jubilarte, cuando a cada aportación que has hecho te has desgravado un 15%. Dinero gratis que jodes a la puta hacienda. Pero imagino que ante lo enormemente retrasado que eres, esto te sonara a chino, lo tuyo es insultar a través de internet y pensar en pollas. Yo tengo un plan de pensiones privado indexado al S&P 500 por importe de más de 170.000€ en MyInvestor, imagínate la de años que puedo vivir tocándome los cojones y riéndome de tu puta cara, pizzero muerto de hambre. Y con las aportaciones que tengo pendientes en los 3-4 años que me quedan laboralmente (tocándome los cojones y ganando el triple que un pizzero de mierda, que para eso soy presidente del comité de empresa y cargo electo de CCOO), mi plan de pensiones superará pronto los 200.000€ a disfrutarlos desde los 52 a los 67 años, durante 15 años:
> 
> ...



Y como lo conseguiste?.
Sueldos altos no?.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Mis abuelos se mataron a trabajar en su dia y dejaron buenos pacozulitos, yo me encuentro parasitando uno de ellos.
> 
> Esto de no tener que pagar zipoteca ni alquiler es un EPIC WIN



Un tipo con suerte.
A mí tampoco me gusta pagar hipoteca ni alquiler, y menos con el sueldo de mierda que tengo.
Los sueldos y el precio de la vivienda en este paîs darían para otro hilo.
Mejor me quedo de casapapi, solo me independizaría compartiendo gastos con una chortina enamorada que me diga de ir a medias con el alquiler.
Pero no tiene pinta de que aparezca una chortina para tito Fargo a corto plazo, así que de momento me quedo como estoy.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Ago 2022)

Este hilo es autodestructivo, está energía usala para cambiar tu vida.

Voy a ver si se duerme mi larva, me follo a la parienta y echo la siesta, que ha sido muy duro pirarme hoy a las 14:30 y he entrado a las 9:10.

Hoy no tengo mal día pero la semana pasada me han reventado las vacaciones las Charos, pero hoy me he hecho la víctima y me he chivado a la jefa haciendole ver qué le quitan autoridad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un tipo con suerte.
> A mí tampoco me gusta pagar hipoteca ni alquiler, y menos con el sueldo de mierda que tengo.
> Los sueldos y el precio de la vivienda en este paîs darían para otro hilo.
> Mejor me quedo de casapapi, solo me independizaría compartiendo gastos con una chortina enamorada que me diga de ir a medias con el alquiler.
> ...



Uffffffffffffffffffffff qué culito la cajerita del Mercadona


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Siempre está la opción del "pago por uso" para remeros nuncafollistas.
Te buscas una jovencita de confianza, tû le ayudas a pagarse la universidad y ella te ayuda a descargar los cojones.
Todo el mundo gana, menos Irene Montero.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siempre está la opción del "pago por uso" para remeros nuncafollistas.
> Te buscas una jovencita de confianza, tû le ayudas a pagarse la universidad y ella te ayuda a descargar los cojones.
> Todo el mundo gana, menos Irene Montero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159182



El muchachito que me quedaba ya pasa de mi, se ve que habrá encontrado un chochito más joven. Así que estoy como al principio, enmurade y agotade


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> _Dale "30 minutos o menos"_, la película del pizzero está en netflix.



Ya no está.


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El muchachito que me quedaba ya pasa de mi, se ve que habrá encontrado un chochito más joven. Así que estoy como al principio, enmurade y agotade


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1159200



Que poco dura la alegría en la casa de la enmurada. Tres ligues, tres tiros al petxo pum pum pum


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (17 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que poco dura la alegría en la casa de la enmurada. Tres ligues, tres tiros al petxo pum pum pum



Yo ya he hecho un resumen de lo que casi con total seguridad podría ocurrirte. Búscate un hombre y déjate de niños , para (tener) niños ya habrá tiempo. Graba un vocaroo saludando , queremos saber como es tu timbre de voz.


----------



## Fargo (17 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Este hilo es autodestructivo, esta energía úsala para cambiar tu vida.



No lo veo autodestructivo, yo lo veo un bar donde puedo contarle mis penas a otros remeros que están por allí tomando una cerveza y descansando tras una dura jornada.
Peor es cuando te callas estas historias, uno puede llegar a explotar y luego sales en las noticias del mediodía.
Dicho esto, me mantengo optimista.
Confío en encontrar un curro mejor y una chortina que le caliente la cama al viejo Fargo.
No pierdo la fe, chavales. 
Mientras haya vida hay esperanza.


----------



## XRL (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los niñatos me mienten y *se echan más edad para poder acercarse a m*i, lejos de huir de esta Charo, chúpate esa farguito, no tengo que engañar a los nenes, ya lo intentan ellos



a ti y a cualquiera que ponga el coño gratis


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a ti y a cualquiera que ponga el coño gratis



Paqui se está llevando verdades como puños en este hilo.
Los zascas se escuchan en Ucrania.


----------



## XRL (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui se está llevando verdades como puños en este hilo.
> Los zascas se escuchan en Ucrania.



las mujeres viven en su mundo para lelos


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Chavales, se han filtrado unas fotos de la forera @pacopalotes.
Paqui está buscando el amor, dice que ya no quiere rollos de una noche.


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a ti y a cualquiera que ponga el coño gratis



Y ellos no ponen la polla gratis? En todo caso quienes no tienen dignidad son ellos , al final si me habló, si lo veo este fin de semana ya veremos no puedo seguir haciéndome la loca o se irá con otra niñata que ponga el coño más fácil pero tampoco me apetece pq es muy ninato, si y no. Si me apetece pq está muy bueno, y no me apetece pq es poner el coño y es un rata además. Esq no se que pretende que me lo suba a la patera? Que se rasque el bolsillo que menos, esto no es sitio. Por otra parte es que está muy bueno y tiene mucho morbo, no le hace falta pagar putas está muy bueno aún así yo no puedo poner el coño o me tomara x el pito de un sereno, es una encrucijada. También es un tema de salud ya, si me voy con el niñato me quita 10 años de encima, me sentí como una quinceañera no he estado más caliente en mi vida


----------



## XRL (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y ellos no ponen la polla gratis? En todo caso quienes no tienen dignidad son ellos , al final si me habló, si lo veo este fin de semana ya veremos no puedo seguir haciéndome la loca o se irá con otra niñata que ponga el coño más fácil pero tampoco me apetece pq es muy ninato, si y no. Si me apetece pq está muy bueno, y no me apetece pq es poner el coño y es un rata además




pues si está muy bueno follateló,mejor eso que hacerse un dedo o quedar con un calvo derroido barrigón 

nosotros para eso tenemos que pagar a les putes,vosotras lo tenéis gratis y aun os quejáis


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

El me llama santa santa María xk mi coño está apretado como el primer día este coño te hace bajar down Looow


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues si está muy bueno follateló,mejor eso que hacerse un dedo o quedar con un calvo derroido barrigón
> 
> nosotros para eso tenemos que pagar a les putes,vosotras lo tenéis gratis y aun os quejáis



Ahí estamos, solo me frena la dignidad de no querer poner el coño facil. Le dije tu me pegas cosas buenas estás sanisimo y dice claro joder no como el derroido de tu ex, me hace sentir como torrente frente a una putilla chortina rumana, saca lo peor de mi pero luego cuando me ghostee me hunde en la miseria pero vamos que el también se subía por las pareces y rechazo a una chortina delante mía, aunque eso no es garantía de nada igual ya tiene tres o cuatro


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues si está muy bueno follateló,mejor eso que hacerse un dedo o quedar con un calvo derroido barrigón
> 
> nosotros para eso tenemos que pagar a les putes,vosotras lo tenéis gratis y aun os quejáis



Cómo comprenderás a ver quién se encama con un calvo barrigon putero teniendo eso a mano


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cómo comprenderás a ver quién se encama con un calvo barrigon putero teniendo eso a mano



Hasta los guaperas famosos se van de putas, por ejemplo este:


----------



## amanciortera (18 Ago 2022)

Voy a sacar del ignore al pizzero para reírme de el de nuevo


----------



## egil (18 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Remad cabrones, os dedico mi café Paco con tocada de huevos.
> 
> Lo he pedido descafeinado porque quiero echar la siesta que me cansa el curro, y a pesar de esto me sigo sintiendo un esclavo porque yo no quiero venir a currar mis 6 horas café incluido.



Ese plato de café Campanini, es una marca muy logroñesa


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

El trabajo es bueno



Si estuvierais jodidos de verdad lo entenderías

El problema es no tener una ocupación

Yo si pierdo mi trabajo busco otro inmediatamente


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> El trabajo es bueno
> 
> Si estuvierais jodidos de verdad lo entenderías
> 
> ...



Si estuvieras tan jodido no podrías ni hacer el esfuerzo de ir trabajar.
Significa que no estás tan jodido como piensas, es una buena noticia para ti.
igual con una caminata todos los dìas en las horas de sol, escuchar música y algùn hobby nuevo se te quita del todo.
Dale caña.


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si estuvieras tan jodido no podrías ni hacer el esfuerzo de ir trabajar.
> Significa que no estás tan jodido como piensas, es una buena noticia para ti.
> igual con una caminata todos los dìas en las horas de sol, escuchar música y algùn hobby nuevo se te quita del todo.
> Dale caña.



se me quita el que? la depresión? eso es imposible. siempre recaigo. lo único que me quitaría la depresión es lamber piel de chortina todos los días, así:







Todo lo demás es secundario


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> se me quita el que? la depresión? eso es imposible. siempre recaigo. lo único que me quitaría la depresión es



Entonces no es que tengas depresión, sino que eres caprichoso.
Dicho esto, yo también tengo más hambre que el perro de un ciego.
Estoy pensando seriamente en el "pago por uso".
Total, para qué queremos el dinero que ganamos remando?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces no es que tengas depresión, sino que eres un caprichoso.
> Dicho esto, yo también tengo más hambre que el perro de un ciego.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en el "pago por uso".
> Total, para qué queremos el dinero que ganamos remando?
> ...



yo voy esta noche a perder la virginidad con una puta, quedé a las 22:30. voy a ir acojonadito pero veremos que tal.

pd: si la foto fuera real está muy buena. el problema es que la mayoría son foto falsa


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Va en serio?



si, va en serio


----------



## XRL (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cómo comprenderás a ver quién se encama con un calvo barrigon putero teniendo eso a mano



pues lo mismo que los hombres con les putes y el porno,como comprenderás


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones. Ellas lo valorarán.


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Nuestros abuelos cuando eran jóvenes se encontraban esto cuando llegaban cansados tras una dura jornada laboral...







A sus nietos (nosotros) solo nos espera esto cuando llegamos cansados tras una dura jornada laboral:


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar a cambio de un CHOCHO para ti solo, así de claro.
Y sin un incentivo poderoso se trabajará lo mínimo o incluso nada si se puede evitar.
Así estamos muchos treintañeros y cuarentones de este país.
Si no hay CHOCHO y unos hijos en casa esperando el remero intentará huir de las galeras lo antes posible.
No obstante, una gran parte del gasto de los hombres siempre ha sido para impresionar, camelarse y mantener mujeres, y luego mantener a sus hijos.


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si no hay CHOCHO y unos hijos en casa esperando el remero intentarà huir de las galeras lo antes posible.
> No obstante, una gran parte del gasto de los hombres siempre ha sido para impresionar, camelarse y mantener mujeres, y luego mantener a sus hijos.



Nuestros abuelos a menudo estaban metidos en relaciones sosas con charos amargadas por el paso del tiempo, pero por lo menos tenían un chochete en casa y follaban a pelo. Luego con los críos tenían su ilusión de remar por ellos. Sin estos sustentos emocionales es mas difícil encontrarle un sentido a lo que hacemos, eso está claro. Pero para mi remar > ser nini. He estado por largos periodos sin hacer nada, meses en casa viendo series o jugando al counter strike y no era mejor que lo que hago ahora. De hecho ahora ya ni lo aguantaría, si estoy 7 días de vacaciones y parece que estoy amargado. Con el trabajo me estreso o me canso mentalmente pero por lo menos me mantiene el cerebro ocupado.


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Pero para mi remar > ser nini. He estado por largos periodos sin hacer nada, meses en casa viendo series o jugando al counter strike y no era mejor que lo que hago ahora. De hecho ahora ya ni lo aguantaría, si estoy 7 días de vacaciones y parece que estoy amargado. Con el trabajo me estreso o me canso mentalmente pero por lo menos me mantiene el cerebro ocupado.



Y no te cansas de los jefes, clientes y compañeros de trabajo?
El trato cara al público me agota demasiado, por eso prefiero el turno de noche.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y no te cansas de los jefes, clientes y compañeros de trabajo?



es que no tengo que verle la cara a nadie porque es teletrabajo. Aunque a veces me gustaría por aquello de mejorar mis habilidades sociales..


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> es que no tengo que verle la cara a nadie porque *es teletrabajo.* Aunque a veces me gustaría por aquello de mejorar mis habilidades sociales..



Ahhh...
Ahora lo entiendo todo, disfrútalo mientras dure.
Ya lo echarás de menos cuando tengas un curro presencial.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahhhhhh...
> Ahora lo entiendo todo, disfrútalo mientras dure.
> Ya lo echarás de menos cuando tengas un curro presencial.



tal vez. pero todo tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes. No es que esto sea la panacea al menos en mi situación personal


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se ha perdido el incentivo de remar a cambio de un CHOCHO para ti solo, así de claro.
> Y sin un incentivo poderoso se trabajará lo mínimo o incluso nada si se puede evitar.
> Así estamos muchos treintañeros y cuarentones de este país.
> Si no hay CHOCHO y unos hijos en casa esperando el remero intentará huir de las galeras lo antes posible.
> ...



Los chochos se han degradado muchísimo, además de crearte problemas graves de todo tipo la mayoría ni siquiera sabe hacer buenas mamadas. No compensa nada.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones. Ellas lo valorarán.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160149



Y una POLLA.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (18 Ago 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Los chochos se han degradado muchísimo, además de crearte problemas graves de todo tipo la mayoría ni siquiera sabe hacer buenas mamadas. No compensa nada.



Doy fe de todo lo que dices.


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Nuestros abuelos a menudo estaban metidos en relaciones sosas con charos amargadas por el paso del tiempo, pero por lo menos tenían un chochete en casa y follaban a pelo. Luego con los críos tenían su ilusión de remar por ellos. Sin estos sustentos emocionales es mas difícil encontrarle un sentido a lo que hacemos, eso está claro. Pero para mi remar > ser nini. He estado por largos periodos sin hacer nada, meses en casa viendo series o jugando al counter strike y no era mejor que lo que hago ahora. *De hecho ahora ya ni lo aguantaría, si estoy 7 días de vacaciones y parece que estoy amargado. Con el trabajo me estreso o me canso mentalmente pero por lo menos me mantiene el cerebro ocupado.*




Tendrás un buen empleo bien pagado, y fines de semana libres...para compensarte el trabajar...

A mi me das un curro de lunes a viernes de 9 a 2 en una biblioteca , fines de semana libres y 1400€ netos al mes e iria agusto al remo.


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> es que no tengo que verle la cara a nadie porque es teletrabajo. Aunque a veces me gustaría por aquello de mejorar mis habilidades sociales..




Eso lo explica

Yo por un puesto de teletrabajo también remo,, pero no soy ingeniero, ni se de edición ni programación, más allá de las cosas basicas de un ordenador... desgraciadamente por mi formación y experiencia mis trabajos o son algo físicos o de cara al público/ presencial

Y hoy en dia en esos trabajos presenciales con la inflación a dos digitos y vivienda por las nubes no compensan


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Los chochos se han degradado muchísimo, además de crearte problemas graves de todo tipo la mayoría ni siquiera sabe hacer buenas mamadas. No compensa nada.




Te dejan en seguida... hoy en dia salir con una mujer es riesgo de que no dureis nada, un enfado, una crisis de pareja, que se agobien .. o unos cuernos porque otro le hace más tilin...


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hasta los guaperas famosos se van de putas, por ejemplo este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159807




Sin embargo Madonna que ha follado con todos los prostitutos jovenes que ha podido es la reina del pop con 64 años...


----------



## Gorrión (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El me llama santa santa María xk mi coño está apretado como el primer día este coño te hace bajar down Looow



Veamos la descripción grafica de lo que nos cuentas









Salchicha Pasillo Throw GIF - Salchicha Pasillo Throw Sausage - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces no es que tengas depresión, sino que eres un caprichoso.
> Dicho esto, yo también tengo más hambre que el perro de un ciego.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en el "pago por uso".
> Total, para qué queremos el dinero que ganamos remando?
> ...




El trabajo es digno cuando te da un aliciente y puedes cubrir lo básico: techo,comida, gastos, vestir, ocio...

Pero los sueldos actuales no brindan eso


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso lo explica
> 
> Yo por un puesto de teletrabajo también remo,, pero no soy ingeniero, ni se de edición ni programación, más allá de las cosas basicas de un ordenador... desgraciadamente por mi formación y experiencia mis trabajos o son algo físicos o de cara al público/ presencial
> 
> Y hoy en dia en esos trabajos presenciales con la inflación a dos digitos y vivienda por las nubes no compensan



yo os entiendo. Si no conseguís ahorrar algo decente a fin de mes, es como no avanzar. Considero que tuve suerte con esto, pero si tuviera que buscar otra cosa aunque fuese presencial lo haría, porque yo necesito una ocupación para no volverme loco. Necesito trabajar en lo que sea porque si no me siento una mierda absoluta


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El trabajo es digno cuando te da un aliciente y puedes cubrir lo básico: techo,comida, gastos, vestir, ocio...
> 
> Pero los sueldos actuales no brindan eso



También es verdad que la gente tiene muchos más gastos y ocio que la gente de antes. Se podría pagar una pareja un piso perfectamente, pero prefieren vivir en pateras o casapapy pq hay que irse a restaurantes, viajecitos y ropitas de marca


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> También es verdad que la gente tiene muchos más gastos y ocio que la gente de antes. Se podría pagar una pareja un piso perfectamente, pero prefieren vivir en pateras o casapapy pq hay que irse a restaurantes, viajecitos y ropitas de marca




Pero es que una cena en restaurant te cuesta 15 o.20€ un viaje a canarias fuera de temporada alta, 300€ vuelo, hotel incluido, ropa por 30€ una.camisa unos pantalones en primark o carrefour...pero...

Una vivienda son hipotecas a 30 años y aportando TU el 20% del precio de venta+ gastos, si es que te la dan..

O pagar un alquiler de 700€ en la mayoría de capitales de província/ y 1000€ o más si es madrid o barcelona e islas.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero es que una cena en restaurant te cuesta 15 o.20€ un viaje a canarias fuera de temporada alta, 300€ vuelo, hotel incluido, ropa por 30€ una.camisa unos pantalones en primark o carrefour...pero...
> 
> Una vivienda son hipotecas a 30 años y aportando TU el 20% del precio de venta+ gastos, si es que te la dan..
> 
> O pagar un alquiler de 700€ en la mayoría de capitales de província/ y 1000€ o más si es madrid o barcelona e islas.



Eso es mentira tío. Yo vivo con zorritas en una patera y gastan cientos de euros en peluquerías ropitas de marca, un cinturón mismo 100 pavos, fiestas en Ibiza, viajes al extranjero, restaurantes buenos no Paco. No me cuentes rollos. El cuenco se les va en eso. Despedida de soltera? 1000 euros por barba para posturear en el instagram. Y así con todo. Antes eso no existía. Las bodas de ahora que hay que echar 300 pavos tampoco existía. Nuestros padres no tenían I phones de 600, euros....


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero es que una cena en restaurant te cuesta 15 o.20€ un viaje a canarias fuera de temporada alta, 300€ vuelo, hotel incluido, ropa por 30€ una.camisa unos pantalones en primark o carrefour...pero...
> 
> Una vivienda son hipotecas a 30 años y aportando TU el 20% del precio de venta+ gastos, si es que te la dan..
> 
> O pagar un alquiler de 700€ en la mayoría de capitales de província/ y 1000€ o más si es madrid o barcelona e islas.



20 euros un viaje? Tú flipas. Con eso no te compras ni un bocadillo en un sitio turístico chaval


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

El niñato también ropita Calvin Klein, perfumes de 200 euros, I phone, viajes por todo el mundo eso sí, casapapis. Ese estilo de vida antes sencillamente no existia, son pobres queriendo hacer cosas de ricos.


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> yo os entiendo. Si no conseguís ahorrar algo decente a fin de mes, es como no avanzar. Considero que tuve suerte con esto, pero si tuviera que buscar otra cosa aunque fuese presencial lo haría, porque yo necesito una ocupación para no volverme loco. Necesito trabajar en lo que sea porque si no me siento una mierda absoluta



Es que depende como sea el trabajo ya te lo he dicho. 

Porque no has dado con empleos basura , jefes hdp o mal ambiente laboral, si tienes la suerte de teletrabajar es un plus muy grande, te quitas atascos, aguantar jefes,compañeros, clientes, te ahorras el ir y venir del curro...te ahorras perder dos horas muertas de descanso para comer... eres un afortunado tio. Asi yo también trabajaria agusto, pero generalmente en las empresas hay que comer mucha mierda y aguantar a gente y todo por una mierda de sueldo...


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 20 euros un viaje? Tú flipas. Con eso no te compras ni un bocadillo en un sitio turístico chaval



Lee bien, dije 300€


----------



## elpesetilla (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lee bien, dije 300€



Tampoco. 300 euros le cuesta a una paterera un fin de semana romántico por barba con el novio en Madrid. Restaurantes y lujitos aparte.


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso es mentira tío. Yo vivo con zorritas en una patera y gastan cientos de euros en peluquerías ropitas de marca, un cinturón mismo 100 pavos, fiestas en Ibiza, viajes al extranjero, restaurantes buenos no Paco. No me cuentes rollos. El cuenco se les va en eso. Despedida de soltera? 1000 euros por barba para posturear en el instagram. Y así con todo. Antes eso no existía. Las bodas de ahora que hay que echar 300 pavos tampoco existía. Nuestros padres no tenían I phones de 600, euros....




Pues que triste.. que moviendo tanto dinero y pudiendo pagar una vivienda bien hipoteca o alquiler no lo hagan...


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues que triste.. que moviendo tanto dinero y pudiendo pagar una vivienda bien hipoteca o alquiler no lo hagan...



Llevan la carreta por delante de los bueyes. Viven en una patera miserable llena de gente , pero si se compran un coche tiene que ser un sub de lujo a plazos, nada de coche Paco como hacían nuestros padres .


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues que triste.. que moviendo tanto dinero y pudiendo pagar una vivienda bien hipoteca o alquiler no lo hagan...



No pueden pagarla porque se lo gastan todo así, si pagas una vivienda olvídate de vicios y ropitas, que por cierto, antes eso no había como digo. Se salía a comer si encartaba alguna vez al año, se iba de viaje Paco a la playa, algunos ir y volver en el día.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Es que las prioridades ahora son muy diferentes. Hay que posturear mucho para mantenerse en el carrusel, todo es superficial. Antes tu Paco te aceptaba aunque fueses echa una guarra, no se esperaba que lucieras como una modelo de instagram. Que si que la vivienda ahora es inasumible, pero la gente gasta. Y es que la triste realidad es que vivir es muy caro hoy día. Si quieres novio o ligar o amigos necesitas muchísimo dinero (salidas, postureos, ropa decente) o te aíslan. Ahora todo es"Paco" todo es "cútre" hay que gastar como si no se fuese pobre, y tapar lo que no se vea a simple vista como x ejemplo q vives en una patera d mierda, mientras vistas de Calvin Klein


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy de vacaciones, y pagadas. A tocarme el coño a dos manos


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## hartman (18 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> yo os entiendo. Si no conseguís ahorrar algo decente a fin de mes, es como no avanzar. Considero que tuve suerte con esto, pero si tuviera que buscar otra cosa aunque fuese presencial lo haría, porque yo necesito una ocupación para no volverme loco.* Necesito trabajar en lo que sea porque si no me siento una mierda absoluta*



el trabajo es salud. LOS COJONES.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> el trabajo es salud. LOS COJONES.



Si no tuvierais nada mas en la vida..


----------



## Murray's (18 Ago 2022)

hartman dijo:


> el trabajo es salud. LOS COJONES.




Si fuera salud se lo darian a los enfermos.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160418



Jajajajajajja farguito cuánto hace que no mojas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero es que una cena en restaurant te cuesta 15 o.20€ un viaje a canarias fuera de temporada alta, 300€ vuelo, hotel incluido, ropa por 30€ una.camisa unos pantalones en primark o carrefour...pero...
> 
> Una vivienda son hipotecas a 30 años y aportando TU el 20% del precio de venta+ gastos, si es que te la dan..
> 
> O pagar un alquiler de 700€ en la mayoría de capitales de província/ y 1000€ o más si es madrid o barcelona e islas.



¿Cena 15-20 euros? Cuanto tiempo hace que no sales. Si sales con una chica actual la cena no va a bajar de 100 euros. Un viaje a canarias fuera de temporada no es solo uno, son varios findes durante el año y varios en temporada alta. Ropa 30 euros mis cojones morenos. Súmale gym, coche,aifons,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues que triste.. que moviendo tanto dinero y pudiendo pagar una vivienda bien hipoteca o alquiler no lo hagan...



Es cuestión de prioridades. O pagar vivienda y no hacer nada o vivir como ricos aunque sean muertos de hambre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es que las prioridades ahora son muy diferentes. Hay que posturear mucho para mantenerse en el carrusel, todo es superficial. Antes tu Paco te aceptaba aunque fueses echa una guarra, no se esperaba que lucieras como una modelo de instagram. Que si que la vivienda ahora es inasumible, pero la gente gasta. Y es que la triste realidad es que vivir es muy caro hoy día. Si quieres novio o ligar o amigos necesitas muchísimo dinero (salidas, postureos, ropa decente) o te aíslan. Ahora todo es"Paco" todo es "cútre" hay que gastar como si no se fuese pobre, y tapar lo que no se vea a simple vista como x ejemplo q vives en una patera d mierda, mientras vistas de Calvin Klein



Y ahora Paco también te acepta aunque vayas hecha una guarra. son ellas las que ya no se conforman con Paco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160418


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y ahora Paco también te acepta aunque vayas hecha una guarra. son ellas las que ya no se conforman con Paco.



Tú crees?


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

La colonia del ninato de 100 euros no la bajo. Se metió en un local de guarreo y gentío toda la noche y seguía oliendo de puta madre. La mía del mercadona a los dos minutos ya no huele, no te digo ya ahí dentro


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Ago 2022)

Baaaby no me llame y yo estoy okupa olvidando tu male yo desidii kneata noche se sale con to mi motomami con toda mi Yale y ando despecha y aloca ande con un flow nuevo cojo baby jakea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tú crees?



Los tíos somos muy simples. Como se ha dicho ya muchas veces, a los tíos nos gustan el 80% de las mujeres. En las mujeres es al revés.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (18 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No tiene mucho misterio, haciendo una aportación mensual y que vayan pasando los años, ten en cuenta que tener un plan de pensiones es una inversión a muy largo plazo, así que lo ideal es que sea un plan invertido a renta variable que da de media un 8-10% anual. Y el interés compuesto va haciendo la magia, de esa cantidad ni la mitad son aportaciones mías, el resto son en su mayoría intereses. Además parte de las aportaciones es lo que me he ido desgravando el año anterior gracias a este producto.
> 
> Ahorro+inversión a largo plazo: A triunfar como la Coca-Cola




Muy bien así se abandona la patera, o al menos se intenta, el único que medio propone alguna solución al menos en las últimas respuestas.

Y hoy en día es más simple que nunca invertir, no hace falta ni comprar acciones como antaño que no había fondos buenos (con bajas comisiones), si no te quieres complicar fondo indexado al Mundo (MSCI World) y a dormir.

@Fargo, no desprecies al que ahorra, muchos no gastamos más porque sencillamente no nos nace, a mi tirar 1200€ en un Iphone teniendo mi Xiaomi de 400€ que hace lo mismo me parece de tontos, no tengo que demostrarle a nadie nada, ni mi estatus, ni que tengo pasta, ni leches, y para muchos ahorrar es comprar con tu dinero tranquilidad y libertad no deja de ser un gasto pero en otro tipo de bien.

Por otra parte en mi opinión el dinero da rendimientos decrecientes, llega un limite de gasto que más apenas aporta nada a no ser que te guste gastar por fardar, no vevo vino pero por poner ejemplo inventado:

1€ Vino de cartón don Simon, muerte en vida, 3 pts de placer
2€ Vino malo de botella, aceptable, 5 pts de placer
7€ Vino calidad media de botella, bien, 7 pts de placer
50€ Vino de capricho, capricho, 8.5 pts de placer.
500€ Vino de rico gilipollas que no va a apreciar la diferencia con el de 50€, tontuna, 9 pts de placer
10.000€ botella de subasta para jeque que disfruta más quemando pasta que bebiendo vino, mega tontuna, 9.1 pts de placer

Al principio con muy poco dinero ganas mucha calidad de vida, llegado a un punto tienes que echar carretadas de dinero para disfrutar apenas un poco más (a no ser que seas un inseguro con baja autoestima que tiene que aparentar y gastar para creerse alguien). El problema es si tu sueldo te da solo para lo de abajo te parece que el dinero es importante, cuando ya esta en la parte media o alta el dinero es secundario y ahorrar no cuesta nada de esfuerzo, la seguridad y libertad que te va a dar a largo plazo vale mucho más, ademas de llegado el momento poder dejar de remar que el tiempo al final es lo más caro y preciado que tenemos.

Esta mentalidad es super anti moja bragas, pero la verdad paso de mujeres (y de hombres, no homo ).

En fin mis respetos al que le guste gastar por gastar, cada uno con su dinero lo que quiera la vida es cuestión de prioridades, pero en mi opinión muchas veces este gusto sale de taras más que de otra cosa, muy común en gente que precisamente no tiene para aparentar que tiene, o en "nuevos ricos" (gente que mejora mucho sus ingresos económicos pero le queda ese trauma de no haber tenido de joven y haberse sentido menos) o en ricos retarded que también hay muchos.


----------



## Fargo (18 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Fargo, no desprecies al que ahorra,



No solo no lo desprecio sino que es la ùnica razón por la que sigo trabajando en esa galera que odio profundamente.
Mi plan es ahorrar lo suficiente para escapar de las galeras un tiempo y prepararme algo mejor.
Varios foreros han comentado en el hilo que estoy estancado.
Yo no lo veo así, porque de casapapi puedes ahorrar bastante aunque cobres poco.
Si no estuviera ahorrando nada yo mismo diría que me he estancado.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Ago 2022)

Muchos estáis al borde del suicidio y se nota.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Mi empresa no para de inventarse puestos intermedios donde no se da un palo al agua para enchufar a la sobrina o familiar de turno.
Me ha recordado a este meme.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Turno de noche es LA AUTÉNTICA SALUD.
Te evitas todos los jefes tironucables, los compañeros motosierrables y los clientes lanzallamables.
La putada es que no duermes, quitando eso lo demás son ventajas.


----------



## valensalome (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro flipan con la realidad del remero, es que es asi. Pues tengo uno en el trabajo que gana un cuenco raso, pero lleva para adelante dos pisos (supuestamente el otro lo va a pagar la novia). Un piso de lujo en la playa se ha alquilado, que supone más del 60% de su sueldo, más un coche también guapísimo que tiene y lo que eso gasta, más ropitas y escapadas. No sé de qué come sinceramente. Cómo se mete en eso? Hola? Tenemos el mismo cuenco? Yo flipo. Yo patera y el tío con el mismo sueldo coge y se pilla un pisazo de lujo en la playa jajajajaja no se la peña macho no sé cómo lo hace. Me querían alquilar un piso hecho polvo que daba repelus de vivir parecía una película de terror,digo con su pan se lo coma señora yo no voy a remar por eso, prefiero mi paterita que al menos me cuesta algo que puedo pagar y me podré permitir otros caprichos si me apetece.



Vende droga, que no te engañen. 
cuando además venden gran cantidad se juntan con alguna vendesucuerpo y salen en" quien vive en esta casa " Lo que ocurre es que a la reportera le dicen que son broker y personal shopper respectivamente


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Vende droga, que no te engañen.


----------



## mirym94 (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Tu foto responde a tu pregunta país de bares,chismorreo,viajes y aparentar, mientras tengan eso +internet+gasoli+comida nada importa


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche es LA AUTÉNTICA SALUD.
> Te evitas todos los jefes tironucables, los compañeros motosierrables y los clientes lanzallamables.
> La putada es que no duermes, quitando eso lo demás son ventajas.




Pero currar de noche es muy malo para la salud. La noche está hecha para dormir.


----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Tu foto responde a tu pregunta país de bares,chismorreo,viajes y aparentar, mientras tengan eso +internet+gasoli+comida nada importa




Y drogas, en España hay much@s drogatas


----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160966




Hasta un perro vive mejor que Fargo y la inmensa mayoria de remeros en este pais.


----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Muchos estáis al borde del suicidio y se nota.



Tu el primero


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Ago 2022)

Por eso los bares se llenaban hacen años. Esa era la forma en la que muchos lograban desconectar de la realidad.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

No me sorprende que muchos remeros caigan en el alcoholismo.
Una copa a veces puede ser hasta necesaria, el problema es cuando lo coges por costumbre.
Cuidadín, cuidadìn. Casi mejor irte de putas en vez de ir al bar. Además haces ejercicio.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Hoy estuve hablando con dos remeros en la galera, eran las 05 de la mañana.
Me dijeron que estaban pidiendo anticipos a la empresa todos los meses porque no llegaban a fin de mes por el alquiler y demás.
Me dijeron que sentían que no avanzaban, que estaban echando más horas que un reloj en nuestro curro de mierda y aún así no llegaban a fin de mes.
Noté su envidia hacia mi casapapismo, les dije que ellos al menos estaban independizados y tenían libertad en su casa.

_"Reflexiones amargas de remeros, volumen 56"_


----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estuve hablando con dos remeros en la galera, eran las 05 de la mañana.
> Me dijeron que estaban pidiendo anticipos a la empresa todos los meses porque no llegaban a fin de mes por el alquiler y demás.
> Me dijeron que sentían que no avanzaban, que estaban echando más horas que un reloj en nuestro curro de mierda y aùn así no llegaban a fin de mes.
> Noté su envidia hacia mi casapapismo, les dije que ellos al *menos estaban independizados y tenían libertad en su casa*.
> ...




La libertad o independencia solo sirve si sales con chicas, tienes mujer o novia y follas ... si no es el caso , currar como ellos para dárselo a un rentista es hacer el canelo, no le veo sentido...
...

Anda que no hay tios hipotecados o pagando alquileres que no follan..


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Ago 2022)

He tenido un sueño con el que no sé si deberia deprimirme o partirme la caja:

Estaba yo en mi antiguo puesto de ventas, hace años, cuando teniamos mostradores de las compañias telefónicas y me dirigia al mostrador de movistar a hablar con la promotora y empecé a hablar con ella:


*Yo: ¿Oye te puedo hacer una pregunta?*
*Promotora, con cara de mosqueo: Ya sé, me vas a preguntar si estoy soltera o casada.*
*Yo: No, no te preocupes eso no me importa lo más mínimo, verás... ¿A qué dirección de Correo electrónico puedo enviar mi C.V para poder optar a algún puesto, por ejemplo, como el tuyo?*
*Promotora: Ah es eso, pues mira te lo apunto en este papel. ¿Y porqué quieres irte de donde estas?*
*Yo: Pues porque odio este sitio.*


(He sido muchos años vendedor de telefonia móvil libre y de informática y electrónica y barajaba buscar otra vez de esto para largarme de la reposición que me esta jodiendo físicamente, de ahi el sueño, imagino).

*Puede parecer un sueño estúpido, pero me he dado de bruces con algo obvio, que no habia considerado, ya que estamos tan absorbidos con el tema de buscar empleo por internet y poner todas las cartas ahí.
El enfoque directo, la autocandidatura, el presentarte en persona, sobre todo si es para tema de ventas, que te vean desparpajo puede ser un recurso, que quizá de mejores resultados que apuntarte a ofertas con chorrocientos millones de candidatos.

Puede parecer una chorrada, pero con tanto internet, creo que a veces olvidamos ... que a lo mejor es que te conozcan en persona desde el minuto 0.*


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La libertad o independencia solo sirve si sales con chicas, tienes mujer o novia y follas ... si no es el caso , currar como ellos para dárselo a un rentista es hacer el canelo, no le veo sentido...
> ...
> 
> Anda que no hay tios hipotecados o pagando alquileres que no follan..



Uno está casado y tiene una hija pequeña, el otro vive con la novia.
No se les veía muy contentos.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hasta un perro vive mejor que Fargo y la inmensa mayoria de remeros en este pais.



Tu en cambio vives como Dios al ser Nini.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estuve hablando con dos remeros en la galera, eran las 05 de la mañana.
> Me dijeron que estaban pidiendo anticipos a la empresa todos los meses porque no llegaban a fin de mes por el alquiler y demás.
> *Me dijeron que sentían que no avanzaban, que estaban echando más horas que un reloj en nuestro curro de mierda y aún así no llegaban a fin de mes.*
> Noté su envidia hacia mi casapapismo, les dije que ellos al menos estaban independizados y tenían libertad en su casa.
> ...



Eso es una regla universal, cuanto más ganas más acabas gastando jejeje, es muy fácil meterse en gastos absurdos, y luego reducirlos cuesta un cojón... qué duro es vivir joder. De lo malo a lo bueno, qué bien se pasa, pero de lo bueno a lo malo, ayyyy qué tortura.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

Definitivamente, remar es de subnormales...





__





Sector Público: - Nuevo complemento de más de 1500€ para los pensionistas con hijos


La Seguridad Social permite solicitar esta ayuda para la pensión en función del número de hijos que se tengan Por todos es sabido que, en muchos casos, las ayudas y pensiones de la Seguridad Social a jubilados y pensionistas no son suficientes para llegar sin apuros a fin de mes. Más bien dan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tu el primero



Yo no remo, así que no. Pero estar remando, ser un ESCLAVO, estar disponible 24/7, recibir llamadas, whatsapp, mails, etc.

LA MUERTE EN VIDA.

Muchos en este hilo PENDEN DE UN HILO.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Ago 2022)

Placita o paguita y/o vida espartana/lonchafinista.

Que la vida es muy corta para regalarsela a un empresaurio HDLGP.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estuve hablando con dos remeros en la galera, eran las 05 de la mañana.
> Me dijeron que estaban pidiendo anticipos a la empresa todos los meses porque no llegaban a fin de mes por el alquiler y demás.
> Me dijeron que sentían que no avanzaban, que estaban echando más horas que un reloj en nuestro curro de mierda y aún así no llegaban a fin de mes.
> Noté su envidia hacia mi casapapismo, les dije que ellos al menos estaban independizados y tenían libertad en su casa.
> ...



Un compañero mio de 30 tacos vive con la novia.
Él con dos curros, físicos (almacenista/repositor), por las mañanas uno y por las tardes otro (donde estoy yo). Entre los dos hará una media de 10 horas más o menos. Incluido el sabado ya que es comercio. Necesita los dos curros porque si no no llegan economicamente aunque la novia trabje.

Se iba a casar, y al final no solo no se casa si no que rompe con la novia.

¿Qué futuro tiene una pareja asi? Si cuando llega a casa el chaval debe estar echo migas aunque tenga solo 30 tacos. No creo ni que tuviera ganar de follar con la novia, salvo en vacaciones.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Qué futuro tiene una pareja asi? Si cuando llega a casa el chaval debe estar echo migas aunque tenga solo 30 tacos. No creo ni que tuviera ganar de follar con la novia, salvo en vacaciones.



Dos tetas tiran más que dos carretas.
Muchos remarían 10 horas al día con una sonrisa si luego les espera una chortina juguetona, risueña, fiel y loquita por ellos, muy excitada cuando SU HOMBRE se quita el uniforme del trabajo y la agarra fuertemente para montarla.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

"Remad cabrones, hay que alcanzar los objetivos trimestrales de la empresa.
El jefe quiere comprarse otro apartamento en la playa y vosotros lo haréis posible con vuestro esfuerzo haciendo horas extras.
Bajad la mirada y seguid remando esclavos.
Queda prohibido hablar entre vosotros porque los burros de carga no hablan, solo reman".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Un compañero mio de 30 tacos vive con la novia.
> Él con dos curros, físicos (almacenista/repositor), por las mañanas uno y por las tardes otro (donde estoy yo). Entre los dos hará una media de 10 horas más o menos. Incluido el sabado ya que es comercio. Necesita los dos curros porque si no no llegan economicamente aunque la novia trabje.
> 
> Se iba a casar, y al final no solo no se casa si no que rompe con la novia.
> ...



El hombre siempre ha llegado rendido a casa.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161372



Eso lo pensaba yo ya con 15 años estudiando.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

"Remar, remar, remar y volver a remar.
Te levantas temprano, te pones tu uniforme de payaso, te subes en el autobús, echas más horas que un reloj, aguantas órdenes de tu jefe, vaciles de la gente, vuelves a casa de tu madre, y al día siguiente a remar otra vez.
Al final tuve que hacerme delincuente".


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cicciolino (19 Ago 2022)

Todavía sigue lamentándose y evitando hacer algo para salir del hoyo...

El súcnor de @Fargo se merece cada latigazo, por cobardona.

Encima se cree que es el Joker, cuando sólo es un fraca ponecopas podrido por dentro...


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Encima se cree que es el Joker, *cuando sólo es un fraca ponecopas *podrido por dentro...



No soy camarero, otra vez será...


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No soy camarero, otra vez será...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161434



Veo que lo de "podrido por dentro" no me lo corriges, .


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Veo que lo de "podrido por dentro" no me lo corriges, .



Aquí todos estamos podridos por dentro, yo al menos tengo los cojones de admitirlo.
Eres como el pizzero @Covid Bryant , veo tu máscara de triunfador a kilómetros, más falsa que un euro de madera.


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí todos estamos podridos por dentro, yo al menos tengo los cojones de admitirlo.
> Eres como el pizzero @Covid Bryant , veo tu máscara de triunfador a kilómetros, más falsa que un euro de madera.



Ahora no puedo insultarte como es debido, me tengo que pirar, que he quedado.

Dentro de diez o doce horas vuelvo y me río de ti si has escrito alguna mamarrachada nueva en el hilo.

Ten animes y no te caigas...


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

*Findeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oh yeah

60 horas de libertad hasta volver de nuevo al galeón*


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Findeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oh yeah
> 
> 60 horas de libertad hasta volver de nuevo al galeón*



60 horas para estar viendo anuncios que te criminalizan, para entrar en el Metro a ver media Latinoamérica que en realidad te odia y te masacraría, para estar viendo CHORTS que te desprecian, etc etc


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Uno está casado y tiene una hija pequeña, el otro vive con la novia.
> No se les veía muy contentos.



Pues lo que yo he visto en mi remo es que los hombres casados tienen mejor carácter y vienen muy contentos a remar.


----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues lo que yo he visto en mi remo es que los hombres casados tienen mejor carácter y vienen muy contentos a remar.




Normal, el sexo es vida y bienestar

(Siempre que el casado folle)


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160966



Yo me siento en el coche y pienso, ahora soy el puto amo, voy a quemar adrenalina y reírme cuando se tiran al arcén al verme venir por el espejo.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Los putones estos se han ido sin esperarme o avisarme , así que nada hoy foro y doritos vaya tela que asco gente por eso soy antisocial y prefiero mi foro y mis apestados, ellos nunca te fallan


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Claro que están contentos, rato que están en el trabajo es rato que no están en casa aguantando a la Charo. Y al salir de trabajar dos horas en el bar para alargar la alegría.



Pues no, algunas parejitas están juntas trabajando


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los putones estos se han ido sin esperarme o avisarme , así que nada hoy foro y doritos vaya tela que asco gente por eso soy antisocial y prefiero mi foro y mis apestados, ellos nunca te fallan



Tienes que ser como un manatí para tener estos planazos.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Claro que están contentos, rato que están en el trabajo es rato que no están en casa aguantando a la Charo. Y al salir de trabajar dos horas en el bar para alargar la alegría.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tienes que ser como un manatí para tener estos planazos.



Y con quién quieres que me vaya? La verdad estoy cabreade. Ya no me va a apetecer salir mañana con esa puñalá en el petxo. Ha estado muy feo ..


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tienes que ser como un manatí para tener estos planazos.



O igual es que me llevo a los nenes guapos y me tienen envidia


----------



## Chulita (19 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Ahora no puedo insultarte como es debido, me tengo que pirar, que he quedado.
> 
> Dentro de diez o doce horas vuelvo y me río de ti si has escrito alguna mamarrachada nueva en el hilo
> 
> Ten animes y no te caigas...



Me flipa este post ¡Me flipa!
Le he puesto un marcador para venir a descojonarme in da fuchá!


----------



## Chulita (19 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Veo que lo de "podrido por dentro" no me lo corriges, .



Me gusta mucho esto. Mucho.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Me flipa este post ¡Me flipa!



Huye insensato, este hilo es derroición en vena.


----------



## Paco12346 (19 Ago 2022)

GIL LABURANTE REMERO


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

400 páginas, gracias a todos los que habéis contribuido para llegar hasta aquí.
Estimado pizzero @Covid Bryant, me preocupa que aún no hayas pasado página de aquella mala experiencia en la pizzería.
Como orientador laboral, permite que te de un consejo de amigo:


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> O igual es que me llevo a los nenes guapos y me tienen envidia



No soy homosexual, así que tranquila.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Un poco de alegria, que ya es viernes


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo me siento en el coche y pienso, ahora soy el puto amo, voy a quemar adrenalina y reírme cuando se tiran al arcén al verme venir por el espejo.



Hablaba usted de coches?
Este es el hilo de la derroición, celebremos la página 400 recordando lo muertos que estamos todos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hablaba usted de coches?
> Este es el hilo de la derroición en vena, celebremos la página 400 recordando lo muertos que estamos todos.



Yo no estoy tan muerto,voy en esto...





Aún me planteo comprar un 350Z o un Gr86, no estoy tan muerto.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo no estoy tan muerto,voy en esto...



Hombre, lo bueno es que tienes bastante espacio.
Para hacer mudanzas siempre bien tener una furgo en casa.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hombre, lo bueno es que tienes bastante espacio.
> Para hacer mudanzas siempre bien tener una furgo en casa.



Supongo que estás de coña, una puta fregoneta se alquila, no te imaginas la de críticas que recibo por tener este coche siendo padre, pero demuestra que hago lo que me sale de los cojones, que no estoy dominado.


Me alegro cuando lo veo al salir de trabajar, ya se que es un objeto, pero no me siento un clon.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues lo que yo he visto en mi remo es que los hombres casados tienen mejor carácter y vienen muy contentos a remar.



A mi me pasa eso , salvo que soy soltero. Lo que me hace mantener el buen ánimo es la idea de estar rodeado 8h de mujeres que me gustan y que me respetan.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un poco de alegria, que ya es viernes



Yo voy a trabajar mañana. Por propia voluntad , eso si , los findes en la empresa en la que trabajo son opcionales.


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Supongo que estás de coña, una puta fregoneta se alquila, no te imaginas la de críticas que recibo por tener este coche siendo padre, pero demuestra que hago lo que me sale de los cojones, que no estoy dominado.



Me parece un gran carraco, disfrútelo mientras pueda.
Yo tengo un a4 del año 98.
Tiene 350.000 km pero en la autopista sigue yendo como una alfombra, ya no se hacen coches como los de antes.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo voy a trabajar mañana. Por propia voluntad , eso si , los findes en la empresa en la que trabajo son opcionales.



No voy a trabajar un sábado a no ser que se necesite de verdad ni borracha. Ya he tenido muchos años de pérdida de vida


----------



## Fargo (19 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No voy a trabajar un sábado a no ser que se necesite de verdad ni borracha. Ya he tenido muchos años de pérdida de vida



En mi curro el sábado es el día más fuerte con diferencia, solo te dejan un finde libre al mes.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No voy a trabajar un sábado a no ser que se necesite de verdad ni borracha. Ya he tenido muchos años de pérdida de vida



El sábado iba a estar toda la tarde perdiendo el tiempo en el foro o viendo la tele , más el paseo de 1h y pico de rigor. Para eso estoy con gente , me entretengo , y sumo más dinero a mi capital. No es como si me fuera a perder una fiesta o un viaje.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro el sábado es el día más fuerte con diferencia, solo te dejan un finde libre al mes.



Nosotros no trabajamos los fines de semana, la fábrica cierra y todos a descansar


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El sábado iba a estar toda la tarde perdiendo el tiempo en el foro o viendo la tele , más el paseo de 1h y pico de rigor. Para eso estoy con gente , me entretengo , y sumo más dinero a mi capital. No es como si me fuera a perder una fiesta o un viaje.



Es tu tiempo de vida, tú mismo. Yo los findes los uso para hacer el vago, ya trabajo suficiente entre semana. Y si trabajo, que me lo paguen bien


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es tu tiempo de vida, tú mismo. Yo los findes los uso para hacer el vago, ya trabajo suficiente entre semana. Y si trabajo, que me lo paguen bien



Hombre , claro , es que si encima trabajas en un lugar negrero dónde no hay buen ambiente , pues normal que sudes todo lo que puedas de ir. De eso también entiendo.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hombre , claro , es que si encima trabajas en un lugar negrero dónde no hay buen ambiente , pues normal que sudes todo lo que puedas de ir. De eso también entiendo.



No es el caso, por eso se respetan los descansos. Ya he chupado demasiados fines de semana, puentes y días de fiesta en una plantación de algodón, no quiero más ni en pintura.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

K pasa remeritos ya estáis chupando pollitas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No es el caso, por eso se respetan los descansos. Ya he chupado demasiados fines de semana, puentes y días de fiesta en una plantación de algodón, no quiero más ni en pintura.



Lo peor son las fábricas en las que tienes que estar con el móvil en el bolsillo porque te pueden avisar para ir en cualquier momento y lo hacen con una hora de preaviso. A mi me tienen llamado a las 2:00 AM para ir , pillar un pico y ponerse a picar hielo. Encima por cuatro duros. Aquel fue mi primer empleo como operario , hace la polla de años ya.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Le he dicho al ninato de quedar pero dice que está reventao del remo..... Ni fiesta ni ninato, vaya viernes aunque bueno tampoco pasa nada me estoy acostumbrando a un estilo de vida muy movido que no es real, antes no salía nunca


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> K pasa remeritos ya estáis chupando pollitas



Si me quieres hacer un favor... luego te invito a unas pizzas , coca cola y nos vemos una película. Piénsatelo , una no tiene oportunidad de estar con un pelirrojo todo los días.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo peor son las fábricas en las que tienes que estar con el móvil en el bolsillo porque te pueden avisar para ir en cualquier momento y lo hacen con una hora de preaviso. A mi me tienen llamado a las 2:00 PM para ir , pillar un pico y ponerse a picar hielo. Encima por cuatro duros. Aquel fue mi primer empleo como operario , hace la polla de años ya.



ETT Style. Si, yo también estuve así, y es una mierda. Era un picadero de carne a látigo y mal pagado


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si me quieres hacer un favor... luego te invito a unas pizzas , coca cola y nos vemos una película. Piénsatelo , una no tiene oportunidad de estar con un pelirrojo todo los días.



El típico plan de película en mi casa pues di directamente a lo que se queda vaya


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ETT Style. Si, yo también estuve así, y es una mierda. Era un picadero de carne a látigo y mal pagado



La ETT era buena, el problema era la empresa. Yo estuve en otras empresas por ETT y de puta madre.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La ETT era buena, el problema era la empresa. Yo estuve en otras empresas por ETT y de puta madre.



No quiero ver una ETT ni en pintura.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El típico plan de película en mi casa pues di directamente a lo que se queda vaya



Eso ya es cosa de ir viendo , darse el lote es una opción , eso depende ya del panorama.


----------



## Charles B. (20 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo no estoy tan muerto,voy en esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Vives en la Cañada Real?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No quiero ver una ETT ni en pintura.



A mi me "salvaron" la vida. Fueron la herramienta para llegar a dónde estoy. Claro que yo me he topado con equipos muy humanos , de los que se interesan por ti y te proponen cosas.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> ¿Vives en la Cañada Real?



Jajajajajaja que payasos y envidiosos sois algunos. Por qué? Ves miseria en la foto? A qué viene eso? Igual el que vive en casapapys y una mierda de barrio derroido eres tu


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno y ahora con quién quedó yo, porque el ninato este lo veo muy perdido en la vida y muy tacaño, no me conviene pero ya no tengo más machos Kiero ir de restaurante todo pagado y un picadero en condiciones


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajajajaja que payasos y envidiosos sois algunos. Por qué? Ves miseria en la foto? A qué viene eso? Igual el que vive en casapapys y una mierda de barrio derroido eres tu



Descuida , da igual , por ti iba a Abisinia a la guerra.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mi me "salvaron" la vida. Fueron la herramienta para llegar a dónde estoy. Claro que yo me he topado con equipos muy humanos , de los que se interesan por ti y te proponen cosas.



Yo empecé así también pero ya cansa no tener los mismos derechos ni convenio que la gente de plantilla. Cuando quieren te tiran y cuando quieren te llaman para puta mierda. Yo ahora estoy por empresa y estoy feliz


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno y ahora con quién quedó yo, porque el ninato este lo veo muy perdido en la vida y muy tacaño, no me conviene pero ya no tengo más machos


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno y ahora con quién quedó yo, porque el ninato este lo veo muy perdido en la vida y muy tacaño, no me conviene pero ya no tengo más machos Kiero ir de restaurante todo pagado y un picadero en condiciones



¿Tú no quieres invitar?


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Tú no quieres invitar?



Claro que no jevitronka estamos locos o que, ya le tuve que invitar la otra vez al niñsto además esto que es el coño de la bernarda encima de puta pongo la cama? Que paguen, que inviten, que se lleven los palos así es como debe ser como dios manda lo que pasa es que ya no me quedan más machos, y el niñato está siempre de fiesta no me lo imagino invitabdome a comer ni buscando un picadero en condiciones. Es subnormal. Un tío en condiciones hubiera aprovechado que me han dejado tirada los putones para invitarme a cenar, esq es subnormal


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo empecé así también pero ya cansa no tener los mismos derechos ni convenio que la gente de plantilla. Cuando quieren te tiran y cuando quieren te llaman para puta mierda. Yo ahora estoy por empresa y estoy feliz



En mi caso siempre he tenido los mismos derechos y convenio que los de empresa. Y salvo en una empresa , siempre un contrato en firme de 40h semanales de forma continuada y estable en el tiempo. Además de que también hice amistad con gerentes de varias ett y mantenemos acuerdos. A mi eso no me preocupa , claro que aquí fábricas hay cien. Sales de una y entras en otra casi el mismo día. Lo mejor cuando te tiras unos meses a la bartola cobrando del paro con la seguridad de que después vuelves al mismo trabajo. Yo llevo así años , aunque ya me van a hacer de empresa y no hay opción a rechazarlo. Una putada , pero bueno , es lo que hay , todo por tocar los cojones con la reforma laboral.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro que no jevitronka estamos locos o que, ya le tuve que invitar la otra vez al niñsto además esto que es el coño de la bernarda encima de puta pongo la cama? Que paguen, que inviten, que se lleven los palos así es como debe ser como dios manda



Entonces quieres que te inviten por tu cara bonita o que? Tú lo de abrir la cartera lo llevas mal


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces quieres que te inviten por tu cara bonita o que? Tú lo de abrir la cartera lo llevas mal



Claro, fatal jevitronka, lo llevo fatal, me da un bajonazo cuando tengo que pagar yo que flipas sudores frios y temblores


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro que no jevitronka estamos locos o que, ya le tuve que invitar la otra vez al niñsto además esto que es el coño de la bernarda encima de puta pongo la cama? *Que paguen, que inviten, que se lleven los palos así es como debe ser*


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161846



Los hombres son biologicsmente más fuertes para llevarse palos x la hembra y remar así es como lo quier dios


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En mi caso siempre he tenido los mismos derechos y convenio que los de empresa. Y salvo en una empresa , siempre un contrato en firme de 40h semanales de forma continuada y estable en el tiempo. Además de que también hice amistad con gerentes de varias ett y mantenemos acuerdos. A mi eso no me preocupa , claro que aquí fábricas hay cien. Sales de una y entras en otra casi el mismo día. Lo mejor cuando te tiras unos meses a la bartola cobrando del paro con la seguridad de que después vuelves al mismo trabajo. Yo llevo así años , aunque ya me van a hacer de empresa y no hay opción a rechazarlo. Una putada , pero bueno , es lo que hay , todo por tocar los cojones con la reforma laboral.



Vas a estar mejor en empresa y trabajando todo el año.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los hombres son biologicsmente más fuertes para llevarse palos x la hembra y remar así es como lo quier dios



No lo digas muy alto , que @Jevitronka se molesta , ella piensa que puede lo mismo que cualquier hombre y nadie se lo quita de la cabeza.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los hombres son biologicsmente más fuertes para llevarse palos x la hembra y remar así es como lo quier dios



No desciendes de pueblo ¿Verdad?

Aquí todo dios tiene que pringar y ganarse las castañas, no vale que otro lo haga por ti


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro, fatal jevitronka, lo llevo fatal, me da un bajonazo cuando tengo que pagar yo que flipas sudores frios y temblores



Un hombre no es un cajero automático. Si quieres lujos, pagatelos


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No lo digas muy alto , que @Jevitronka se molesta , ella piensa que puede lo mismo que cualquier hombre y nadie se lo quita de la cabeza.



Cuerpoescombro solo te lo llamé a ti, no al resto de hombres


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No desciendes de pueblo ¿Verdad?
> 
> Aquí todo dios tiene que pringar y ganarse las castañas, no vale que otro lo haga por ti



Porque no me queda más remedio, que lo que más me gustaría en la vida es estar orgullosa de mi macho y que se llevara los palos para que yo esté a gusto lo vería como un honor no como una ofensa, que me quiere y me cuida y no quiere que yo tenga que remar duro ni llevarme los palos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vas a estar mejor en empresa y trabajando todo el año.



Yo trabajo a full todo el año. Lo único , menos tiempo libre sin poder imponer mis condiciones. Por ejemplo , estoy a turno fijo porque el dire de la ETT negoció eso en su día con la empresa. Ahora , nada , lo que diga la empresa y joderse , rotar y rotar y rotar. Antes el director de la ETT intercedía por mi y gestionaba todo. Ahora me jodo. 

Ha varios les hicieron de empresa y al poco tiempo se fueron porque ya no les compensaba la nueva situación.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No lo digas muy alto , que @Jevitronka se molesta , ella piensa que puede lo mismo que cualquier hombre y nadie se lo quita de la cabeza.



Mira lo que ha pasado con la charo maquinista, que a nadie le pille una Charo en situación de emergencia, yo le fío más de un tío, y si quiero que haya un vigiliante policía o soldado también me fío más de un tío y me siento más segura que quieres que te diga


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuerpoescombro solo te lo llamé a ti, no al resto de hombres



Yo soy en promedio como cualquier hombre. Decírmelo a mi o decírselo a cualquier otro es prácticamente lo mismo.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Porque no me queda más remedio, que lo que más me gustaría en la vida es estar orgullosa de mi macho* y que se llevara los palos para que yo esté a gusto*



Lo que se resume en que tú quieres un tío para estar tocándote el nardo. Puro utilitarismo.

Nadie que quisiera de verdad permitiría que el otro se llevará palos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mira lo que ha pasado con la charo maquinista, que a nadie le pille una Charo en situación de emergencia, yo le fío más de un tío, y si quiero que haya un vigiliante policía o soldado también me fío más de un tío y me siento más segura que quieres que te diga



Yo para ayudarme en trabajos físicos prefiero un hombre que sea mínimo como yo , las mujeres solo para hacer compañía.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> ¿Vives en la Cañada Real?



Nope, es Reinosa, está así Cantabria con la sequía.

Vivo en un piso neo paco de 100 metros que no pago en Burgos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo soy en promedio como cualquier hombre. Decírmelo a mi o decírselo a cualquier otro es prácticamente lo mismo.



Como cualquier hombre cuerpoescombro


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo trabajo a full todo el año. Lo único , menos tiempo libre sin poder imponer mis condiciones. Por ejemplo , estoy a turno fijo porque el dire de la ETT negoció eso en su día con la empresa. Ahora , nada , lo que diga la empresa y joderse , rotar y rotar y rotar. Antes el director de la ETT intercedía por mi y gestionaba todo. Ahora me jodo.
> 
> Ha varios les hicieron de empresa y al poco tiempo se fueron porque ya no les compensaba la nueva situación.



Pero tú no acabas de decir hace dos mensajes que currabas unos meses y a la puta calle?


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Porque no me queda más remedio, que lo que más me gustaría en la vida es estar orgullosa de mi macho y que se llevara los palos para que yo esté a gusto lo vería como un honor no como una ofensa, que me quiere y me cuida y no quiere que yo tenga que remar duro ni llevarme los palos



Ahora cambia el mensaje


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como cualquier hombre cuerpoescombro



Iba a decir que un brazo mío es como una pierna tuya , pero luego he recordado que eres un ballenato con piernas como columnas y ....


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ahora cambia el mensaje



En mi galera solo quiero que me acompañen y ayuden TÍOS, no hay color, las charos me desquician y me ponen de los nervios. Los hombres son pacientes y tienen menos maldad, mucho temple y me siento segura y tranquila


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Iba a decir que un brazo mío es como una pierna tuya , pero luego he recordado que eres un ballenato con piernas como columnas y ....



Yo soy pura fibra, la grasa solo es un envoltorio para proteger lo bueno


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo para ayudarme en trabajos físicos prefiero un hombre que sea mínimo como yo , las mujeres solo para hacer compañía.



Físico y sin físico, que los tíos tienen más paciencia y temple. Los tíos me cuidan más, son más condescendientes y pacientes, me tranquilizan y me quitan remo en cambio las mujeres no quieren verte flojear y se quieren comportar como hombres pero peor, con la parte mala de los tios. Yo te ayudo, yo te quito remo, si hay algo que pueda hacer dime, etc., Para que yo sufra menos la galera, eso una mujer no te lo va a ofrecer al revés.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En mi galera solo quiero que me acompañen y ayuden TÍOS, no hay color, las charos me desquician y me ponen de los nervios. Los hombres son pacientes y tienen menos maldad, mucho temple y me siento segura y tranquila



Pues así me gusta, que trabajes.

Pero según tu modus operandi fuera del curro , lo que quieres es que otros trabajen por ti.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero tú no acabas de decir hace dos mensajes que currabas unos meses y a la puta calle?



No. Lee bien. Trabajo dos años , seis meses cobrando el paro , dos años trabajando y así hasta el infinito. Mis contratos siempre han sido de años, lo máximo permitido por la ley. Ahora con la reforma es un año seguido máximo por ETT.

Salvo por el confinamiento, llevo trabajando casi una década de forma ininterrumpida. La guita no se cultiva en casa.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No. Lee bien. Trabajo dos años , seis meses cobrando el paro , dos años trabajando y así hasta el infinito. Mis contratos siempre han sido de años, lo máximo permitido por la ley. Ahora con la reforma es un año seguido máximo por ETT.
> 
> Salvo por el confinamiento, llevo trabajando casi una década de forma ininterrumpida. La guita no se cultiva en casa.



Es lo mismo, patada y a correr. Ahí pierdes derecho a pluses y demás cosas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues así me gusta, que trabajes.
> 
> Pero según tu modus operandi fuera del curro , lo que quieres es que otros trabajen por ti.



Es una idea , pero siendo realista , nadie me va a hacer las tareas fuera del trabajo , pero lo que hago lo hago para mi. Tampoco me interesa llevar todo el tiempo a alguien pegado a mi culo.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues así me gusta, que trabajes.
> 
> Pero según tu modus operandi fuera del curro , lo que quieres es que otros trabajen por ti.



Pues claro, claro que sí, que trabaje el doble que yo que para eso es un tío y está físicamente preparado para tener más aguante. Yo soy física y emocionalmente más débil que un hombre promedio, me estreso más y me canso mas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es lo mismo, patada y a correr. Ahí pierdes derecho a pluses y demás cosas



Mismos derechos que cualquier trabajador de la empresa, reconocido explícitamente en un artículo del contrato. La única diferencia , es lo de la antigüedad , pero eso es una chorrada y me la suda. Como digo , lo bueno de ser mercenario , en mi caso , es que estoy en posición de imponer algunas de mis condiciones.

Edito. Lo de patada es relativo , porque hoy por hoy el despido es barato y no existen trabajos para toda la vida. 

La idea de "un trabajo para toda la vida" ya no existe: ¿Qué retos implica para las empresas? - ebizLatam.com


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres dan bandazos, son neuroticas, no son de fiar histéricas, si tienen remo se empiezan a comportsr cómo tíos déspotas. En cambio los remeros son tranquilos, pacientes, buenas personas, si la cagas no te agobian te tranquilizan. Bueno eso los tíos que son tíos de verdad y que no están enfermos a ellos les sale naturalmente cuidar de ti y tienen que hacer un esfuerzo por tratarte como igual pq no es su naturaleza. Aquí como están enfermos se quejan de quitarle el trabajo duro a las remeritas en el trabajo jajajajsja


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Las mujeres dan bandazos, son neuroticas, no son de fiar histéricas, si tienen remo se empiezan a comportsr cómo tíos déspotas. En cambio los remeros son tranquilos, pacientes, buenas personas, si la cagas no te agobian te tranquilizan. Bueno eso los tíos que son tíos de verdad y que no están enfermos a ellos les sale naturalmente cuidar de ti y tienen que hacer un esfuerzo por tratarte como igual pq no es su naturaleza



Confirmado. Tú calzas un rabo reglamentario de 30cm... Que poco ha durado el personaje.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues claro, claro que sí, que trabaje el doble que yo que para eso es un tío y está físicamente preparado para tener más aguante. Yo soy física y emocionalmente más débil que un hombre promedio, me estreso más y me canso mas



Eso a tu empresa le importa una mierda. Para tu empresa tu eres un trabajador, no un mujer. Y has de hacer lo que se requiera tu puesto laboral *en iguales condiciones físicas y de carga de trabajo que cualquier otro trabajador de tu categoría laboral y funciones.*

Joder con las princesitas de los cojones, luego es normal que vayan echando pestes de las mujeres en el trabajo con ese espíritu. Tu estás ahí para trabajar. Si no te gusta deja desierto tu puesto y busca otro trabajo con una tarea más acorde a tus intereses


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mismos derechos que cualquier trabajador de la empresa, reconocido explícitamente en un artículo del contrato. La única diferencia , es lo de la antigüedad , pero eso es una chorrada y me la suda. Como digo , lo bueno de ser mercenario , en mi caso , es que estoy en posición de imponer algunas de mis condiciones.
> 
> Edito. Lo de patada es relativo , porque hoy por hoy el despido es barato y no existen trabajos para toda la vida.
> 
> La idea de "un trabajo para toda la vida" ya no existe: ¿Qué retos implica para las empresas? - ebizLatam.com



Me refiero a la antigüedad, pero eso es depende de tu convenio.

Si existen trabajos para toda la vida, por ejemplo el llevar una máquina compleja. Son años de formación y no sabe hacerlo cualquiera


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Las mujeres dan bandazos, son neuroticas, no son de fiar histéricas, si tienen remo se empiezan a comportsr cómo tíos déspotas. En cambio los remeros son tranquilos, pacientes, buenas personas, si la cagas no te agobian te tranquilizan. Bueno eso los tíos que son tíos de verdad y que no están enfermos a ellos les sale naturalmente cuidar de ti y tienen que hacer un esfuerzo por tratarte como igual pq no es su naturaleza. Aquí como están enfermos se quejan de quitarle el trabajo duro a las remeritas en el trabajo jajajajsja



Has currado en muchos sitios en tu vida?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me refiero a la antigüedad, pero eso es depende de tu convenio.
> 
> Si existen trabajos para toda la vida, por ejemplo el llevar una máquina compleja. Son años de formación y no sabe hacerlo cualquiera



La gente se cansa y siempre está buscando nuevas oportunidades para mejorar profesional y económicamente. Por lo demás , aunque injusto , en mi empresa todo el mundo cobra igual independientemente de la función o el puesto. Solo los mandos tienen un plus por responsabilidad y es una mierda , como cien euros más al mes. Normal que nadie quiera promocionar.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Remeritos a remar


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La gente se cansa y siempre está buscando nuevas oportunidades para mejorar profesional y económicamente. Por lo demás , aunque injusto , en mi empresa todo el mundo cobra igual independientemente de la función o el puesto. Solo los mandos tienen un plus por responsabilidad y es una mierda , como cien euros más al mes. Normal que nadie quiera promocionar.



Si estás bien en una empresa no creo que cambies o busques otra cosa, a no ser que te cambie la situación personal.

¿En tu empresa cobra lo mismo un oficial que un auxiliar?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si estás bien en una empresa no creo que cambies o busques otra cosa, a no ser que te cambie la situación personal.
> 
> ¿En tu empresa cobra lo mismo un oficial que un auxiliar?



No existen tales figuras. Todos son operarios. Hay dos supervisoras por turno , dos encargados , salvo de noche. Y nada más. Luego está la gente de otros departamentos , como calidad , o la gente del almacén (expediciones). Y como digo , supervisores y encargados cobran cuatro duros más. Los de ETT , con todo prorrateado , son los que más cobran con diferencia.

Los operarios manejamos todo lo habido y por haber en la fábrica cobrando lo mismo.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No existen tales figuras. Todos son operarios. Hay dos supervisoras por turno , dos encargados , salvo de noche. Y nada más. Luego está la gente de otros departamentos , como calidad , o la gente del almacén (expediciones). Y como digo , supervisores y encargados cobran cuatro duros más. Los de ETT , con todo prorrateado , son los que más cobran con diferencia.
> *
> Los operarios manejamos todo lo habido y por haber en la fábrica cobrando lo mismo.*



Vamos, que hacéis el trabajo de un oficial de primera a precio de peón


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos, que hacéis el trabajo de un oficial de primera a precio de peón



Las fábricas derroen cuerpo y alma.

Consejos para no doblar el lomo en este hilo no veo, yo no quiero trabajar, punto, no estamos aquí para trabajar, la vida es muy corta y la pasamos haciendo el gilipollas en el curro.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos, que hacéis el trabajo de un oficial de primera a precio de peón



Exacto. Solo son tareas. Da igual paletizar que pilotar una máquina. Somos personas capacitadas para todo. Es lo divertido , un día haces una cosa y otro día otra , aunque la gente tiene sitios dónde está de forma común. En mi caso llevando una sección junto a un par de aprendices /ayudantes.

Hoy sin embargo me ha tocado sala blanca toda la tarde , troceando materia prima con un cuchillo sobre una mesa tranquilamente y hablando con mis compis. Eso es vida. Te entretienes, te pasa rápido la jornada y vuelves a casa tranquilo y relajado.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Las fábricas derroen cuerpo y alma.
> 
> Consejos para no doblar el lomo en este hilo no veo, yo no quiero trabajar, punto, no estamos aquí para trabajar, la vida es muy corta y la pasamos haciendo el gilipollas en el curro.



Evidentemente. Yo quisiera hacer cosas que por trabajo no puedo. Cruzar España a pie , por ejemplo , detenerme en los pueblos y empaparme del ambiente. Para eso hace falta meses libres y preparación. Yo cuándo obtenga digamos mil euros netos de ingresos pasivos , y eventualmente podría suceder , me voy a plantear muchas cosas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Exacto. Solo son tareas. Da igual paletizar que pilotar una máquina. Somos personas capacitadas para todo. Es lo divertido , un día haces una cosa y otro día otra , aunque la gente tiene sitios dónde está de forma común. En mi caso llevando una sección junto a un par de aprendices /ayudantes.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo me ha tocado sala blanca toda la tarde , troceando materia prima con un cuchillo sobre una mesa tranquilamente y hablando con mis compis. Eso es vida. Te entretienes, te pasa rápido la jornada y vuelves a casa tranquilo y relajado.



Vaya mierda hacer curros que podría hacer un mono amaestrado, pero no son tan subnormales y enseguida se aburren.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Las fábricas derroen cuerpo y alma.
> 
> Consejos para no doblar el lomo en este hilo no veo, yo no quiero trabajar, punto, no estamos aquí para trabajar, la vida es muy corta y la pasamos haciendo el gilipollas en el curro.



Te aseguro que es mucho mejor que un bar


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Exacto. Solo son tareas. Da igual paletizar que pilotar una máquina. Somos personas capacitadas para todo. Es lo divertido , un día haces una cosa y otro día otra , aunque la gente tiene sitios dónde está de forma común. En mi caso llevando una sección junto a un par de aprendices /ayudantes.
> 
> Hoy sin embargo me ha tocado sala blanca toda la tarde , troceando materia prima con un cuchillo sobre una mesa tranquilamente y hablando con mis compis. Eso es vida. Te entretienes, te pasa rápido la jornada y vuelves a casa tranquilo y relajado.



La máquina solo consta de un botón de on y otro de off? 

Que regulaciones tiene?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> En la empresa en la que trabajo eso sería impensable. Sería una locura que un técnico con todas las certificaciones y 25 o 30 años de experiencia en el sector cobrase lo que un recién salido de FP. Incluso un técnico puede llegar a cobrar más que un encargado, jefe de sección o el responsable de recursos humanos. Si no fuera así se te larga a la competencia y no encuentras a otro ni aunque lo pintes. Un jefe de personal o responsable de recursos humanos, pones un anuncio en InfoJobs y tienes 1000 tíos apuntados en un fin de semana. Con qué 1 de cada 100 valga ya tienes a 10 tíos que matan por un puesto de esos.



En dónde trabajo los únicos con estudios son los mecánicos (mantenimiento industrial y polladas de esas) y los de calidad , que supuestamente tienen estudios universitarios. Los encargados lo son más que nada por experiencia. La gente de oficinas es otro tema.


----------



## Punkercin (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te aseguro que es mucho mejor que un bar



Deja la fábrica tronca y vente con me que tengo trastor y crabas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La máquina solo consta de un botón de on y otro de off?
> 
> Que regulaciones tiene?



Tienen la ostia de regulaciones , velocidades , etc... las más nuevas , pantallas táctiles en las que poco más hay que leer los menús y dónde localizar cada apartado. Bobinas y rollos de etiquetas , lo normal. Las etiquetadoras son bizerba. Hay máquinas más complicadas y otras menos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Punkercin dijo:


> Deja la fábrica tronca y vente con me que tengo trastor y crabas



Ya has empacado?


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tienen la ostia de regulaciones , velocidades , etc... las más nuevas , pantallas táctiles en las que poco más hay que leer los menús y dónde localizar cada apartado. Bobinas y rollos de etiquetas , lo normal. Las etiquetadoras son bizerba. Hay máquinas más complicadas y otras menos.



No os pagan todo el trabajo que hacéis


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

De hecho , lo primero que te dejan claro cuándo entras a trabajar en la fábrica en dónde estoy, es que "todos somos iguales , somos un equipo" dicho por una de las encargadas en una ocasión.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No os pagan todo el trabajo que hacéis



Por eso la peña busca cosas mejores o salta a otros sectores. Mi hermano trabaja con el convenio de metal y siendo un operario base , se lleva casi 200€ por cada sábado que va. Eso si , el muy cachondo , suda igualmente de ir los fines de semana. Lleva años en la misma fábrica siendo fijo. El entro con estudios , a hacer prácticas , y ahí se quedó.

Alimentación es casi lo peor pagado sino lo peor. Por aquí hay fábricas de textil y cobran más.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Por eso la peña busca cosas mejores o salta a otros sectores. Mi hermano trabaja con el convenio de metal y siendo un operario base , se lleva casi 200€ por cada sábado que va. Eso si , el muy cachondo , suda igualmente de ir los fines de semana. Lleva años en la misma fábrica siendo fijo. El entro con estudios , a hacer prácticas , y ahí se quedó.
> 
> Alimentación es casi lo peor pagado sino lo peor. Por aquí hay fábricas de textil y cobran más.



El sector metal es superior.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Ago 2022)

Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga

ARMADO CON UNA ESCOPETA DE BALINES
*Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga*
*Los dos trabajadores han resultado heridos leves y no han requerido ingreso hospitalario. La Policía mantiene abierta una investigación y por el momento no se han producido detenciones*


Ays ays ays.... el Agotamiento del Remero es más real de lo que muchos se imaginan.


----------



## Cicciolino (20 Ago 2022)

Venía en hora hemosionado a cumplir mi promesa y reírme de nuestro remerito de horo, el tal @Fargo. Me han ocurrido cosas espectaculares esta noche. 

Siempre me pasan, cada vez que salgo es una aventura. Pero es que hoy hasta las tengo documentadas, había estado recopilando para el hilo.

Pero llego y compruebo que la rata me ha metido en el ignorito por hembidiucas mezquinas...

Ahora te quedas sin fotos y sin historias molonas, por sucnormal.


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *ARMADO CON UNA ESCOPETA *
> *Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga*
> Ays ays ays.... el Agotamiento del Remero es más real de lo que muchos se imaginan.



Lo raro es que estas cosas no ocurran cada día.
Tantas horas de remo aguantando jefecillos faltones y demás gentuza te van cambiando la psique.
Al final puedes llegar a decir y hacer cosas que no hubieras hecho en un principio.
Los jefecillos deberían tratar mejor a sus empleados por su propia seguridad, muchos estamos hasta las pelotas y ya nos da igual todo.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Pillan a un joven instalando un croma en la playa para que crean que trabaja desde la oficina


La pandemia del coronavirus trajo consigo la generalización del teletrabajo, que en muchos sectores laborales ya ha llegado para quedarse, de forma definitiva o combinando esta opción con el formato presencial. En este sentido, el verano es una época que propicia a llevarse la oficina a cuestas...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

Paqui @pacopalotes, ahora que el hilo ha subido como la espuma voy a poner un anuncio tuyo aquî para que encuentres el amor.
Yo me llevo una pequeña comisión del 60%, lo normal en estos casos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Pregunta: - ¿Se debería pagar más a los que son más fuertes, más rápidos, más eficientes en su trabajo?


Lo digo por las Charos que dicen "Es que no llego, no puedo, etc"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (20 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga
> 
> ARMADO CON UNA ESCOPETA DE BALINES
> *Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga*
> ...



*Las Guerras Remeras comenzado han*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga
> 
> ARMADO CON UNA ESCOPETA DE BALINES
> *Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga*
> ...



Brooooooootal.

Es extraño que no pase más a menudo esto. Me recuerda a este otro caso:









Un ex empleado de Mercedes destroza más de 50 furgonetas en la fábrica de Vitoria - Periodismo del Motor


Robó una pala cargadora de su actual empresa y recorrió 21 kilómetros hasta la fábrica que Mercedes tiene en la capital del País Vasco




periodismodelmotor.com


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Brooooooootal.
> 
> Es extraño que no pase más a menudo esto. Me recuerda a este otro caso:



UN DÍA DE FURIA.
Jefecillos, cuidadín en cómo tratáis a vuestros empleados, hasta el que parezca más inofensivo.
Luego pasan cositas...


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

"Fargo, qué tal el día de trabajo hoy?"
"Muy bien cariño, estaba deseando llegar a casa para verte".
"Sabes que solo soy una alucinación, no? En la vida real las mujeres no quieren nada contigo"
"Lo sé, lo sé"
"Te gusta mi camisón nuevo que me he comprado en Berskha para mi remero favorito?"
"Me encanta".


----------



## Murray's (20 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Fargo, qué tal el día de trabajo hoy?"
> "Muy bien cariño, estaba deseando llegar para verte".
> "Sabes que solo soy una alucinación, no? En la vida real las mujeres no quieren nada contigo"
> "Lo sé, lo sé"
> ...



Canela fina esa chica..


A que sector te dedicas ,@Fargo?

Sueldo?


----------



## Murray's (20 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga
> 
> ARMADO CON UNA ESCOPETA DE BALINES
> *Un hombre regresa a su antigua empresa y dispara a dos trabajadores en Málaga*
> ...




Por eso aqui no van a legalizar las armas , la gente se mataria entre ellos.


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Por eso aqui no van a legalizar las armas , la gente se mataria entre ellos.



El problema es que con las armas también se puede disparar a los políticos, y eso no les interesa en absoluto.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui @pacopalotes, ahora que el hilo ha subido como la espuma voy a poner un anuncio tuyo aquî para que encuentres el
> 
> 
> Si me encuentro al niño hoy le voy a decir que le toca pagar. Cómo me vuelva a hacer carambola le echo la cruz.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> > Si me encuentro al niño hoy le voy a decir que le toca pagar. Cómo me vuelva a hacer carambola le echo la cruz.



Grábalo en vídrio por dios.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El sábado iba a estar toda la tarde perdiendo el tiempo en el foro o viendo la tele , más el paseo de 1h y pico de rigor. Para eso estoy con gente , me entretengo , y sumo más dinero a mi capital. No es como si me fuera a perder una fiesta o un viaje.



Lo dicho , he ido a currar , me he divertido , pasado una tarde agradable con las chavalas , y al final de mes más dinero. En casa hubiera perdido media tarde aquí en el foro y el resto del tiempo haciendo cosas menos productivas.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Grábalo en vídrio por dios.



No vamos a vernos, se va a otro sitio de mamoneo. Los colegas lo primero, y las chortis ya si eso. Y yo la verdad estoy reventadisima.solo la ilusión de encontrarme un giro guapo me levanta de esta cama


----------



## Fargo (20 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo dicho , he ido a currar , me he divertido , *he pasado una tarde agradable con las chavalas , *y al final de mes más dinero. En casa hubiera perdido media tarde aquí en el foro y el resto del tiempo haciendo cosas menos productivas.



No te jode un poco no follarte a ninguna de esas chavalas con las que hablas en el curro?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te jode un poco no follarte a ninguna de esas chavalas con las que hablas en el curro?



Alguna está a tiro , pero vamos , me conformo con reírme un rato con ellas y estar bien. Aunque no lo parezca , yo no soy un salido de los que están las 24h pensando en follar. No soy un NPC tan básico.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (20 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No vamos a vernos, se va a otro sitio de mamoneo. Los colegas lo primero, y las chortis ya si eso. Y yo la verdad estoy reventadisima.solo la ilusión de encontrarme un giro guapo me levanta de esta cama



A mi hoy me propusieron ir de putes , pero pasando.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Único fin de semana libre al mes.
Pero como soy nuncafollista me he limitado a ver el partido del Madrid con mi padre.
Para los que no sepáis qué es eso del fútbol, son unos millonarios con tatuajes que le dan patadas a un balón y luego se van a follar con modelos.
Su vida no se parece mucho a la mía, la verdad.
En fin, el Lunes vuelvo a remar a las 07 de la mañana.
Uno rema para luego disfrutar en el tiempo libre, no?
Pero si luego no disfrutas en el tiempo libre, para qué rema uno?


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mi hoy me propusieron ir de putes , pero pasando.



Hay que ir de escorts de 100€

irse de putes no sabes que puedes encontrar

Un 100 es la clave


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>




Pero se la folla?

Sino no sirve de nada esa foto


----------



## lokeno100 (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero se la folla?
> 
> Sino no sirve de nada esa foto




Gran Murray, eres un remero?

Duerme mucho con tías? como la rubia esa del twich?

saludos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ago 2022)

Estancamiento remero se tiene que llamar el hilo, o el bucle remero sin solución.

Carné de trailer, así te dejan en paz, estoy en sacarlo yo... sin Charos y sin nadie que aguantar, solo y tranquilo.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Últimamente no dejo de pensar en una compañera de remo.
Tiene 22 años y por lo que se ve le atraen los jefecillos y algún guardia civil que pasa por allí de vez en cuando.
Tiene un culito de melocotón como esta.
Me jijajea durante los turnos pero lo veo bastante imposible, a pesar de que siempre la vacilo y le dije que no era mi prototipo de chica, lo que hizo que se picara y me jijajee mucho más.
En fin, chavales. Jugaré un par de partidas de ajedrez online y a dormir. 
La chica estará follando ahora con algún malote olvidando por completo a su compañero de trabajo Fargo pero estoy bien.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo dicho , he ido a currar , me he divertido , pasado una tarde agradable con las chavalas , y al final de mes más dinero. En casa hubiera perdido media tarde aquí en el foro y el resto del tiempo haciendo cosas menos productivas.



Que suerte que te puedas tomar el trabajo asi.

Yo en este momento no me lo puedo tomar asi, acabo con dolor de espalda y de rodillas de tanto agacharme. Me chuto paracetamol al volver a casa.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Últimamente no dejo de pensar en una compañera de remo.
> Tiene 22 años y por lo que se ve le atraen los jefecillos y algún guardia civil que pasa por allí de vez en cuando.
> Tiene un culito de melocotón como esta.
> Me jijajea durante los turnos pero lo veo bastante imposible, a pesar de que siempre la vacilo y *le dije que no era mi prototipo de chica, lo que hizo que se picara y me jijajee mucho más.*
> ...



¿Es posible que te pueda tomar como un reto e intente ligarte?

Me fascinan los rituales de apareamiento de la especia inhumana.

Mantenganos informados.mr. Fargo.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Venía en hora hemosionado a cumplir mi promesa y reírme de nuestro remerito de horo, el tal @Fargo. Me han ocurrido cosas espectaculares esta noche.
> 
> Siempre me pasan, cada vez que salgo es una aventura. Pero es que hoy hasta las tengo documentadas, había estado recopilando para el hilo.
> 
> ...



Te lo voy a explicar de forma muy sencilla:
Este hilo es como una terapia, y no se miente en una terapia.
Tú no paras de mentirnos todo el rato yendo de fantasma en un hilo serio, ni siquiera para eso eres original.
Para historias molonas inventadas ya tenemos a @Play_91, y de suplente @Covid Bryant.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Es posible que te pueda tomar como un reto e intente ligarte?
> 
> Me fascinan los rituales de apareamiento de la especia inhumana.
> 
> Mantenganos informados.mr. Fargo.



No lo creo, la verdad.
Hay mucha competencia y yo no tengo el mayor estatus en el curro, ni los hobbys más molones, la mayor popularidad o el físico politatuado que se lleva ahora (aunque estoy mazado de ir al gym).
Hay caballos con mayores probabilidades de ganar esa carrera, por así decirlo.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (21 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No vamos a vernos, se va a otro sitio de mamoneo. Los colegas lo primero, y las chortis ya si eso. Y yo la verdad estoy reventadisima.solo la ilusión de encontrarme un giro guapo me levanta de esta cama



Vamos a ver es que esto siempre ha sido así, el viernes y el sabado para los colegas, el domingo para la resaca y de lunes a jueves para la novia, esa era la rutina típica de un joven en mi época.

Y cuando un joven se liaba con una vieja era para que le pagase todo, a ver si va a ser eso y no lo has pillado, por ejemplo un conocido to mazao que tenia a los 18 se lio con una vieja de 40, ni que decir que la tía le compraba ropita, relojes, caprichos, y siempre siempre pagaba ella.

Dile de quedar a cenar el lunes o martes y que pagas tu y veras como si que va ...


----------



## Ladrillofobo (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado muy derroyente.
> Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo, si el tipo de la foto encima no rema es el puto amo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1162881



Nada amigo Fargo, yo no me pierdo na, no salir de fiesta es la autentica saluc. La de noches, neuronas y vida útil de mi hígado que habré desperdiciado en las noches de sábado, uff dejar de salir de noche una de las mejores cosas que hice en mi vida, pasar de las mujeres probablemente la mejor cosa, ninguna envidia.

Eso son cosas para los jóvenes, una fiebre que hay que pasar. El tiempo todas estas cosas las cura, lo malo es que poco después te mueres.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Nada amigo Fargo, yo no me pierdo na, no salir de fiesta es la autentica saluc. La de noches, neuronas y vida útil de mi hígado que habré desperdiciado en las noches de sábado, uff dejar de salir de noche una de las mejores cosas que hice en mi vida, *pasar de las mujeres probablemente la mejor cosa, ninguna envidia.
> 
> Eso son cosas para los jóvenes, una fiebre que hay que pasar. El tiempo todas estas cosas las cura, lo malo es que poco después te mueres.*



No tío, no te lo compro.
Yo no soy tan perro viejo (33 años) como para tirar ya la toalla.
He tenido tres relaciones largas y dos rolletes.
Vamos, que he follado muy poco y con muy pocas como para retirarme ya a otras cosas y luego morir.
Si no consigo tener mi carrusel de chortinas aunque sea una vez en mi vida sentiré que he fracasado en algo que me hacía ilusión de verdad, así de claro.
Y tiene toda la pinta que voy a fracasar en esta cuestión, intentaré triunfar en otras cosas pero esa espinita se queda clavada en mi caso.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tío, no te lo compro.
> Yo no soy tan perro viejo (33 años) como para tirar ya la toalla.
> He tenido tres relaciones largas y dos rolletes.
> Vamos, que he follado muy poco y con muy pocas como para retirarne ya a otras cosas y luego morir.
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente, la melancolía es el veneno del alma, y no hay peor melancolía que la de lo que no se ha tenido, ya lo decía el poeta:

No hay nada más bello que lo que nunca he tenido. (siempre se añora lo que no se ha tenido y se desprecia lo que se tiene)
Nada más amado que lo que perdí. (No se aprecia algo hasta que se pierde)


Melancolía en vena, nota como se muere el corazón poco a poco conforme te invade ...

La gente lleva pasando por esto desde que el mundo es mundo. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tío, no te lo compro.
> Yo no soy tan perro viejo (33 años) como para tirar ya la toalla.
> He tenido tres relaciones largas y dos rolletes.
> Vamos, que he follado muy poco y con muy pocas como para retirarme ya a otras cosas y luego morir.
> ...



No obstante bien esta que no tires la toalla, así al menos tienes algo por lo que luchar, esta vida sin objetivos y ambiciones se hace muy larga y muy triste, animo!!!

Si solo quieres tener un carrusel de chortinas una vez en tu vida y tan importante es para ti, pues vete a sudamerica 6 meses o 1 año, o a Asia y lo tendrás. Supongo que en el foro habrá hilos al respecto. Raro será que no te folles tres chortinas a la semana en Peru por ejemplo con 33 años. Eso suponiendo que quieras follar sin pagar claro, para todo lo demas master card.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Eso suponiendo que quieras follar sin pagar claro, para todo lo demas master card.



Si hay que pagar, se paga.
Es cuestión de tiempo que acabe pagando por el sexo, con las de mi edad paso de quedar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No lo creo, la verdad.
> Hay mucha competencia y yo no tengo el mayor estatus en el curro, ni los hobbys más molones, la mayor popularidad o el físico politatuado que se lleva ahora (aunque estoy mazado de ir al gym).
> Hay caballos con mayores probabilidades de ganar esa carrera, por así decirlo.



Para follártela te basta con mentir.


----------



## Imbersor (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay que ir de escorts de 100€
> 
> irse de putes no sabes que puedes encontrar
> 
> Un 100 es la clave



Escorts de 100€ jajjajaja

No has ido de putas en tu puta vida.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para follártela te basta con mentir.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Vamos a ver es que esto siempre ha sido así, el viernes y el sabado para los colegas, el domingo para la resaca y de lunes a jueves para la novia, esa era la rutina típica de un joven en mi época.
> 
> Y cuando un joven se liaba con una vieja era para que le pagase todo, a ver si va a ser eso y no lo has pillado, por ejemplo un conocido to mazao que tenia a los 18 se lio con una vieja de 40, ni que decir que la tía le compraba ropita, relojes, caprichos, y siempre siempre pagaba ella.
> 
> Dile de quedar a cenar el lunes o martes y que pagas tu y veras como si que va ...



Anoche nada de nada, un sitio todo de pollaviejas, me puse a escribirle , patetico. Claro el domingo, pues nada que se lo pase de puta madre a tomar por culo el niño gilipollas. Que me había comprado vestido nuevo y todo pa que me viese. Ahora ya como no me diga de ir a cenar o algo hoy no nos vamos a ver, esq es subnormal dios, subnormal y claro que no me invitará a cenar


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

Subo un selfie pa k veeean lo rica que tú estás que tú estás!!! Contigo tengo que apretarrr


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

Ya me he cansado de juergas, anoche el panorama que había todo de pollaviejas digo madre mía madre mía que horror


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Ago 2022)

¿No se solia decir que gallina vieja hace buen caldo?

Algunos no deberiais despreciar tanto a los pollaviejas y coñoviejas, si total a veces la línea entre el asco y el morbo es muy fina.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya me he cansado de juergas, anoche el panorama que había todo de pollaviejas digo madre mía madre mía que horror



Paqui, acepta tu destino de Charo cuidagatos.
Esto es lo mejor que puedes aspirar ahora mismo, qué te parece este chico?


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Esa debe ser tu mayor motivación.
Entra de vez en cuando en el hilo para recordar lo que te espera hasta los 67 años si decides dejar de estudiar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163025



Pues eso. Tú dices:
" Hay mucha competencia y yo no tengo el mayor estatus en el curro, ni los hobbys más molones, la mayor popularidad o el físico politatuado que se lleva ahora (aunque estoy mazado de ir al gym). "
Pues tienes que hacerlas creer que es así. Que tienes hobbys molones, que eres popular,... A las mujeres te las ganas diciéndoles lo que quieren oír, y una vez metida hasta el fondo, adiós muy buenas. Los mayores folladores de la historia eran trileros expertos en la mentira.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Subo un selfie pa k veeean lo rica que tú estás que tú estás!!! Contigo tengo que apretarrr



¿En serio escuchas estas putas mierdas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya me he cansado de juergas, anoche el panorama que había todo de pollaviejas digo madre mía madre mía que horror



Pero si ese es tu público.


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿En serio escuchas estas putas mierdas?



Jjajajajaa es pegadiza mola


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si ese es tu público.



Pues si, tristemente si. Todo apunta a qué no habrá niñato. Ya debería haberse levantado pero se habrá zumbado a otra anoche


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues eso. Tú dices:
> " Hay mucha competencia y yo no tengo el mayor estatus en el curro, ni los hobbys más molones, la mayor popularidad o el físico politatuado que se lleva ahora (aunque estoy mazado de ir al gym). "
> Pues tienes que hacerlas creer que es así. Que tienes hobbys molones, que eres popular,... A las mujeres te las ganas diciéndoles lo que quieren oír, y una vez metida hasta el fondo, adiós muy buenas. Los mayores folladores de la historia eran trileros expertos en la mentira.



Que hijo de puta los trucos de manual tienen sus limitaciones . Un pollavieja puede venirse arriba lo que quiera


----------



## chosnek (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues eso. Tú dices:
> " A las mujeres te las ganas diciéndoles lo que quieren oír, y una vez metida hasta el fondo, adiós muy buenas. Los mayores folladores de la historia eran trileros expertos en la mentira.



Exacto, a las mujeres se las conquista por el oído


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

chosnek dijo:


> Exacto, a las mujeres se las conquista por el oído



Joder, qué bien me vendría una chortina en estos tiempos duros de remo.
Si algún día me hago rico no pienso compartir nada con las mujeres, ellas nunca están ahí cuando estás en la mierda.
Nuestro interés es más honesto, nos gusta su físico y queremos follarlas.
Ellas además del físico miran muchas otras cosas, son gente interesada.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si hay que pagar, se paga.
> Es cuestión de tiempo que acabe pagando por el sexo, con las de mi edad paso de quedar.



Me habías preocupado, creía que lo querías sin pagar (esto hubiese costado un poco más), nada si el problema se arregla pagando no es gran problema , se abre un poco la cartera que para estas ocasiones esta y problema resuelto.



pacopalotes dijo:


> Anoche nada de nada, un sitio todo de pollaviejas, me puse a escribirle , patetico. Claro el domingo, pues nada que se lo pase de puta madre a tomar por culo el niño gilipollas. Que me había comprado vestido nuevo y todo pa que me viese. Ahora ya como no me diga de ir a cenar o algo hoy no nos vamos a ver, esq es subnormal dios, subnormal y claro que no me invitará a cenar



Pasas de un extremo a otro, de los nenes están que se eligen con el dedo a solo había pollaviejas.

A saber en que antro te fuiste a meter, los antros de pollaviejas suelen ser temáticos con nombres tan poco sutiles como treinta y tantos, y suelen estar juntos en determinadas zonas de la ciudad para gente "madura", uno no entra ahí sin darse cuenta:





__





LA DISCOTECA | DISCOTECA 30YTANTOS | Para mayores de 30 años







discoteca30ytantos.com





Lo normal es que en un antro normal haya gente joven y chiquilleria, las discotecas estas de pollaviejas son pura derroición, en mi opinión el que llegada a una edad sigue teniendo como principal fuente de ocio salir un finde de borrachera a una discoteca y luego perseguir tías hasta las 6 para estar el domingo entero de resacon mal rollo, a ver es raro que te pases haciendo eso 20 años y aun te motive, pero bueno para gustos lo colores no lo critico, lo normal a esa edad es:

Tener familia y olvídate de salir.
Quedar para cenar, después al puti y a dormir.
No salir, cenar con los amigos y pa casa, el domingo te levantas como un chaval a la hora que toca sin resaca y te vas a hacer senderismo, o con los amigos en la bici, o tus hobbies y cosas.
No seamos tan tremendista que ni antes se elegían con el dedo ni ahora hay solo pollaviejas, si eres mujer no te costará mucho encontrar un tío a no ser que tengas pretensiones totalmente fantasiosas, de un par de experiencias tampoco vamos a sacar cátedra. Si te frustra haber quedado con dos tíos fácilmente y no haber llegado a nada tu no sabes la carrera de obstáculos, sin sabores y decepciones que es el ligar para la mayoría de tíos en este país. En este caso estas en el lado bueno de la vida tampoco desesperes ni tires la toalla.

Si tienes 30 a los mejor tu problema es que no aceptas a los pollaviejas, no creo que como mujer te sea difícil pillar uno de 25 si es lo que quieres, pero vamos a ver tu target natural son los de 30 o aceptando incluso hasta 35 si es un tío apañado, en esas edades 5 años no son nada, ya empieza a ser más importante el tipo de vida que hayas llevado o la suerte que hayas tenido con la genética que los propios años, a lo mejor deberías empezar a aceptar a los pollaviejas, o a lo mejor no, tu misma.

Ya no eres una chiquilla tu tampoco, pista el carnet joven lo dan hasta los 31, me recuerdas a mi padre que te decía si he estado hablando con xxx, y tu xxxx? Si un hombre así joven ... joven? si unos 50 años!! ... todo el que tuviese menos años que el era siempre era joven porque el no era viejo obvio


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

@vayaquesi, recuerdo un mensaje tuyo diciendo que tras dejar el remo solo quedaba la nada más absoluta.
A qué te referías exactamente?
Te referías al tema socializar, o a nivel de tener objetivos, cosas que hacer y demás?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que hijo de puta los trucos de manual tienen sus limitaciones . Un pollavieja puede venirse arriba lo que quiera



Los hombres se adaptan a lo que las mujeres quieren, y al final se dan cuenta de que para eso hay que mentir, igual que las mujeres os dais cuenta de que teneis que explotar vuestro físico al máximo, maquillaros, comprar ropita, el pelito,... Al final todo es mentir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, qué bien me vendría una chortina en estos tiempos duros de remo.
> Si algún día me hago rico no pienso compartir nada con las mujeres, ellas nunca están ahí cuando estás en la mierda.
> Nuestro interés es más honesto, nos gusta su físico y queremos follarlas.
> Ellas además del físico miran muchas otras cosas, son gente interesada.



Si te haces rico vendrán ellas como las moscas a la mierda. Y les dará igual que las trates mal incluso.


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Me habías preocupado, creía que lo querías sin pagar (esto hubiese costado un poco más), nada si el problema se arregla pagando no es gran problema , se abre un poco la cartera que para estas ocasiones esta y problema resuelto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que el niñato me está toreando ahora y me está afectando psicológicamente un poco xD la verdad que sí, solo había pollaviejas fuimos ahí por cansancio y quedarnos cerca


----------



## Hellsing (21 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pues piensa en la charo a la que le pagas el café con porras y un sueldo nescafe por pasearse por El Corte Inglés de serrano.
> 
> ahí es cuando el remo escuece.



Gracias, ya he reunido el valor suficiente para suicidarme


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Hellsing dijo:


> Gracias, ya he reunido el valor suficiente para suicidarme



Amigo, lo que está muerto no puede morir.
Ha entrado usted en un galeón de piratas muertos en vida que siguen remando presos de la maldición de la pobreza, lacayos de la empresa privada que es dueña de su tiempo y sus almas.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Dicen que cuando uno está desesperado toma medidas desesperadas.
Hay alguien aquí que se camele jovencitas con cierta facilidad y nos pueda dar unos consejos básicos?
Recomendáis libros de Mario Luna para meterla en caliente?


----------



## aretai (21 Ago 2022)

madre mía, me llega el caso de una persona muy puteada en la privada que se sacó una opo de importancia y ha jodido al dueño de la empresa hasta límites insospechados. Karma remero.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

aretai dijo:


> madre mía, me llega el caso de una persona muy puteada en la privada que se sacó una opo de importancia y ha jodido al dueño de la empresa hasta límites insospechados. Karma remero.



Muy rara vez ocurre algo así.
Si quieres vengarte de un antiguo jefe o compañero de trabajo lo suyo es acecharle sin que se de cuenta, estudiar sus rutinas, esperar a que salga del trabajo, seguirle hasta una zona donde no haya testigos y....desearle un maravilloso día.
Buenos días agente.


----------



## Chulita (21 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Venía en hora hemosionado a cumplir mi promesa y reírme de nuestro remerito de horo, el tal @Fargo. Me han ocurrido cosas espectaculares esta noche.
> 
> Siempre me pasan, cada vez que salgo es una aventura. Pero es que hoy hasta las tengo documentadas, había estado recopilando para el hilo.
> 
> ...



Pero si este desgraciado es otro CM, CD MC de los huevos. Y el multipeich les da unos centimillos más.


----------



## vayaquesi (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @vayaquesi, recuerdo un mensaje tuyo diciendo que tras dejar el remo solo quedaba la nada más absoluta.
> A qué te referías exactamente?
> Te referías al tema socializar, o a nivel de tener objetivos, cosas que hacer y demás?



Al tema de las mujeres. 

A ver, sí, estoy haciendo cosas, jugando al pádel, al fútbol, quedando con gente, yendo a la playa (yo solo, por supuesto), pero vamos, que me parece todo muy deprimente. Solo me falta ir al parque y echarle comida a las palomas.

Al menos he dejado el remo, pues eso que me quito, que no es poco, pero joder, pero es que de pensar de volver a remar con esta tarea pendiente (las chatis) y me pongo malo. Que ahora que tengo tiempo, me gustaría aprovechar.

Les hablo por WhatsApp y les propongo de quedar, y todo son excusas paco de mierda, que si se va al pueblo, que si visita familiar, etcétera, eso respondiendo no antes de 4 horas, que alguna ni eso, y así semana tras semana (que un día se entiende, ¿pero todos?), todas muy ocupadas, pero eso sí, los vídeos de Tik Tok por WhatsApp, Facebook e Instagram haciendo las gilipollas que no falte.

Luego quedas en grupos de estos lamentables para conocer gente, y el panorama es simplemente DANTESCO: campo de nabos, y las únicas que hay con larvas (ellos también con larvas), y a veces no uno, sino dos, pero eh, el grupo es solo para amistad, que para ligar está el Tinder.  Y si hay alguna sin hijos, todavía no la he visto.

En serio, esto es deprimente. Y de verdad, que yo no busco meterla en caliente, que solo quiero algo serio, pero na, las románticas son ellas....

Así que nada, siempre quedará darle a la pelotita con la pala de pádel....


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Al tema de las mujeres.
> 
> A ver, sí, estoy haciendo cosas, jugando al pádel, al fútbol, quedando con gente, yendo a la playa (yo solo, por supuesto), pero vamos, que me parece todo muy deprimente. Solo me falta ir al parque y echarle comida a las palomas.
> 
> ...




Hay que emigrar, no hay más solución, España es derroición y decadencia. España ni para vacaciones


----------



## Murray's (21 Ago 2022)

Con placita ves el mundo de otra manera...y sueñas que alguna se te acerque

Sin placita esto es pura mierda


----------



## vayaquesi (21 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay que emigrar, no hay más solución, España es derroición y decadencia. España ni para vacaciones



Lo lógico, tal como dices, sería irse fuera, al menos para cambiar de aires, pero claro, uno se va al extranjero, y entre que no se conoce el idioma, y que toda la trayectoria laboral está hecha en España (que prosperar en ese aspecto cuesta lo que no está escrito), sinceramente no sé cómo solucionar este rompecabezas.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Ya tío, la desesperación puede llevarte por caminos inciertos.
Y Álvaro Reyes?


----------



## Ladrillofobo (21 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Al tema de las mujeres.
> 
> A ver, sí, estoy haciendo cosas, jugando al pádel, al fútbol, quedando con gente, yendo a la playa (yo solo, por supuesto), pero vamos, que me parece todo muy deprimente. Solo me falta ir al parque y echarle comida a las palomas.
> 
> ...



Pues lo que cuentas me suena a la autentica saluc,

No currar, todo el tiempo del mundo para ti, ir a comprar tranquilamente al mercado, cocinarte tus comidas favoritas, hobbies, gym, sauna, spa, playa, ... tiempo para libros, para las cosas que te apasionen y salud. Le añadimos un viaje al año al extranjero y te queda una vida de puta madre. (todo según mi punto de vista para los gustos los colores)

Ese era el ideal griego, mens sana in corpore sano, un poco de deporte, sauna (si homo) y de vez en cuando a la plaza a filosofar. Las mujeres ni se mencionan, en aquella época su única función era tener hijos, uno se casaba, tenia tres o cuatro hijos para continuar el linaje y ya esta, ellas por su cuenta se dedicaban a lo suyo también.

El invento del amor: cuándo, cómo y por qué el amor hasta el siglo XIX no existía, juntarse con una tía solo tenia un fin practico.

Pero claro si tienes todo eso y no lo puedes disfrutar porque estas obsesiona con la tías pues al final no lo disfrutas, voy a hacer senderismo a ver si follo, voy a viajar a ver si follo, voy a jugar al padel a ver si follo, voy a quedar en un grupo de no se que a ver si follo ... coño si es que al final en determinados ambientes ya da grima ver a tanto tío arrastrado detrás de las tías, si es que ellas lo deben ver y les debe dar ascopena.

Lo tienes todo, solo te falta una cosa, pues oye nada vale nada porque lo único que valoro es justo lo que no tengo. Que si que si encuentras una compañera de viaje para compartir todo eso pues miel sobre hojuelas, pero si no tampoco pasa nada.

No se cada vez soy más raro cada vez entiendo menos a la gente. Yo si que me voy a dedicar a dar de comer a las palomas y a ver obras XD


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Y ya se demostró que era humo. Al más puro estilo Cruise en Magnolia.


----------



## Kicki (21 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Al tema de las mujeres.
> 
> A ver, sí, estoy haciendo cosas, jugando al pádel, al fútbol, quedando con gente, yendo a la playa (yo solo, por supuesto), pero vamos, que me parece todo muy deprimente. Solo me falta ir al parque y echarle comida a las palomas.
> 
> ...



Dejar el remo es dejar también las mujeres, para bien o para mal. A mi una dominicana hace poco intentó meterme en vereda y al ver que no iba a resultar perdió el interés. Españolas según les dices que no remas se preguntan si eres rico y al ver que no hasta luego. Es perder el tiempo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Pues lo que cuentas me suena a la autentica saluc,
> 
> No currar, todo el tiempo del mundo para ti, ir a comprar tranquilamente al mercado, cocinarte tus comidas favoritas, hobbies, gym, sauna, spa, playa, ... tiempo para libros, para las cosas que te apasionen y salud. Le añadimos un viaje al año al extranjero y te queda una vida de puta madre. (todo según mi punto de vista para los gustos los colores)
> 
> ...



Sasto. A veces te preguntas qué haces con tu vida pero te das cuenta que cuando estás sin trabajar te levantas cuando quieres, te acuestas cuando quieres, puedes ir tranquilamente al mercado, al super, a correr, al gym, a darte una vuelta donde sea aunque esté a 200 kms sin mirar el reloj, a la playa, a la montaña, o simplemente rascarte los huevos en el sofá. Cuando trabajas prácticamente dedicas todo el día a ello y no tienes casi tiempo para hacer nada más y pospones cosas para cuando vuelvas a tener unos días.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuando estás sin trabajar te levantas cuando quieres, te acuestas cuando quieres, puedes ir tranquilamente al mercado, al super, a correr, al gym, a darte una vuelta donde sea aunque esté a 200 kms sin mirar el reloj, a la playa, a la montaña, o simplemente rascarte los huevos en el sofá.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

He encontrado este vídeo de Álvaro Reyes, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones...


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

El miedo va a cambiar de bando... broootal 





__





Laboral: - «Hay camareros que no se presentan a trabajar ni el primer día»: los hosteleros de Benidorm coinciden con el asador de Málaga


Los problemas para encontrar mano de obra en el sector turístico vienen de que falta «el ADN del sacrificio» y no de bajos salarios o explotación Los hosteleros de Benidorm coinciden con el dueño de un asador de Málaga -duramente criticado al asegurar que no encuentra camareros aun pagando...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1370989


----------



## Red Herring (21 Ago 2022)

Empieza la cuenta atras :


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1163519



Esa imagen la he visto antes varias veces en el floro... Hez huzhtec @SNB Superstar ??


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Esa imagen la he visto antes varias veces en el floro... Hez huzhtec @SNB Superstar ??



Se trata de un fotograma del GRAN FILM llamado LA MILLA VERDE

altamente recomendable.


----------



## SNB Superstar (21 Ago 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Esa imagen la he visto antes varias veces en el floro... Hez huzhtec @SNB Superstar ??



La de cojí de /b/ de ace haños y dhezde hentonces la de huso para de hezprhezar que de josto.


----------



## Bizarroff (21 Ago 2022)

Mañana vuelvo al trabajo después de cuatro semanas de vacaciones y me cago en mi puta vida, no entiendo como puede haber gente que diga que necesita ir a trabajar porque le da una rutina y una disciplina en el día a día y blablabla, porque tengo las mismas ganas de ir mañana a trabajar que de comerme un bocadillo de estiércol. Qué vidas más vacías y aburridas tienen algunos.

La única alegría que me da aparecer en la galera mañana es que ciertos personajes (mandos intermedios de mierda) ya deben de estar tragando saliva a estas horas de pensar que mañana me van a ver en vivo y en directo y no en pesadillas como estas últimas semanas.

Voy a masturbarme mentalmente pensando que mañana me llaman a dirección y el subnormal del director me da boli y papel y me pide que le apunte una cifra para poder perderme de vista.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La de cojí de /b/ de ace haños y dhezde hentonces la de huso para de hezprhezar que de josto.



Un honor tenerle a usted por aquí, el mayor experto en felpudos de habla hispana.
Pónganos algùn felpudo de chortina 5 estrellas, para que los remeros de bien recordemos lo que nos estamos perdiendo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un honor tenerle a usted por aquí, el mayor experto en felpudos de habla hispana.
> Pónganos algùn felpudo de chortina 5 estrellas, para que los remeros de bien recordemos lo que nos estamos perdiendo.



Jrasias jaminju. Haquí de tienhez 44 pájinas de felpudos de felputinas: *Las FELPUTINAS son la BERDADERA SALUZ*


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Jrasias jaminju. Haquí de tienhez 44 pájinas de felpudos de felputinas: *Las FELPUTINAS son la BERDADERA SALUZ*



Muchas gracias, amigo.
Los remeros derroídos agradecemos su buen gesto.
No hay nada más terrible que madrugar para ir a remar a un trabajo que odiamos, luego llegar a casa agotados y no tener una felputina a la que agarrarnos.
Muchos remeros nos estamos planteando dejar la galera y este es uno de los motivos.
Se ha perdido el incentivo que sí tuvieron nuestros padres y abuelos, una mujer fiel en casa y un sueldo que antes daba para mucho y ahora no da para nada.


----------



## SNB Superstar (21 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se ha perdido el incentivo que sí tuvieron nuestros padres y abuelos, una mujer fiel



Y peluda.


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Voy a masturbarme mentalmente pensando que mañana me llaman a dirección y el subnormal del director me da boli y papel y me pide que le apunte una cifra para poder perderme de vista.



Uno de mi curro que estaba hasta las pelotas del trabajo y los jefes lleva mes y medio de baja por depresión.
De vez en cuando me whatsapea y nos echamos unas risas, dice que va casi todos los días a la playa y está feliz como una perdiz.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Uno de mi curro que estaba hasta las pelotas del trabajo y los jefes lleva mes y medio de baja por depresión.
> De vez en cuando me whatsapea y nos echamos unas risas, dice que va casi todos los días a la playa y está feliz como una perdiz.



¿Como coño se puede pillar uno una baja por depresión?


A mi me vendria bien una, ¿pero como hacer el teatrillo?


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Único fin de semana libre al mes.
> Pero como soy nuncafollista me he limitado a ver el partido del Madrid con mi padre.
> Para los que no sepáis qué es eso del fútbol, son unos millonarios con tatuajes que le dan patadas a un balón y luego se van a follar con modelos.
> Su vida no se parece mucho a la mía, la verdad.
> ...



yo no aguantaría el remar sin irme de putes un par de veces a la semana mínimo

eso o juntarme con una pancha folladora a la que le invite a comer y me la folle,pero claro tiene que estar buena y querer...

por eso les putes mejor opción

eso o irte un finde a rumania-letonia,etc...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Ago 2022)

Yo hoy estaba hasta los cojones de todo, pero la parienta me ha echado un ultrapolvo, estaría inspirada, parece una chorrada pero alegra, luego he salido en bicicleta y relaja.

Cena paco en McDonald's y mañana no curro, estoy de vacaciones, odio currar, amarga, mi parienta últimamente me dice que lo deje si quiero.

Echar un polvo y no tener que madrugar es la verdadera salud.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Bien dicho, yo solo tengo el descanso de 20 minutos para sentarme.
Cuando llego a casa tengo los pies reventados.


----------



## XRL (22 Ago 2022)

yo igual trabajo unos dias-semanas-meses en el campo con un colega pakistanié jovencito y su cuadrilla que me ha dicho

si es así me iré de buenes putes colombianas que ya hace tiempo que no cato ninguna


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues que triste.. que moviendo tanto dinero y pudiendo pagar una vivienda bien hipoteca o alquiler no lo hagan...



Pq piensan en la recompensa inmediata que dan las cenitas y los viajes. Eso no se obtiene en trabajar para el banco 25 años. 
Que te fundas 700 pavos todos los meses en ocio justifica el mes en el curro mierder.


----------



## disturbedman (22 Ago 2022)

Hasta los cojones de remar para que luego encima vengan con malas caras. He tenido que remar por 3 personas yo solo siendo el nuevo (han coincidido vacaciones algunos días) y, como es obvio, no se han completado las tareas pendientes. Demasiado que he avanzado algo. Hoy estoy desmotivado, encima pienso que al llegar a casa desde la galera no tendré un coñito prieto y jugoso que taladrar y me hundo más aún.


----------



## DonKs (22 Ago 2022)

disturbedman dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de remar para que luego encima vengan con malas caras. He tenido que remar por 3 personas yo solo siendo el nuevo (han coincidido vacaciones algunos días) y, como es obvio, no se han completado las tareas pendientes. Demasiado que he avanzado algo. Hoy estoy desmotivado, encima pienso que al llegar a casa desde la galera no tendré un coñito prieto y jugoso que taladrar y me hundo más aún.



Juas!! Todos estamos contigo hermano de galeras. No sé tus Ks pero piensa que yo por ejemplo remo todos los días como un infame por 24ks. Ya estoy echando CVs para huir a pastos más verdes.


----------



## disturbedman (22 Ago 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Juas!! Todos estamos contigo hermano de galeras. No sé tus Ks pero piensa que yo por ejemplo remo todos los días como un infame por 24ks. Ya estoy echando CVs para huir a pastos más verdes.



Por suerte mi cuenco de arroz es algo más grande que el tuyo, pero la desesperación y el vacío existencial que me provoca el remar creo que es el mismo. Ojalá puedas encontrar una galera que dé algo más de dinero, dentro de lo malo...


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Pero si este desgraciado es otro CM, CD MC de los huevos. Y el multipeich les da unos centimillos más.



Que va a ser cm, es un fraca for real


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Al tema de las mujeres.
> 
> A ver, sí, estoy haciendo cosas, jugando al pádel, al fútbol, quedando con gente, yendo a la playa (yo solo, por supuesto), pero vamos, que me parece todo muy deprimente. Solo me falta ir al parque y echarle comida a las palomas.
> 
> ...



Pero si tú tienes 60 años que chatis ni que pollas, ve mirando féretro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, amigo.
> Los remeros derroídos agradecemos su buen gesto.
> No hay nada más terrible que madrugar para ir a remar a un trabajo que odiamos, luego llegar a casa agotados y no tener una felputina a la que agarrarnos.
> Muchos remeros nos estamos planteando dejar la galera y este es uno de los motivos.
> Se ha perdido el incentivo que sí tuvieron nuestros padres y abuelos, una mujer fiel en casa y un sueldo que antes daba para mucho y ahora no da para nada.



Tu mucho plantear y nada de ejecutar parguelas, llevas 6 meses llorando y te quedan años jajjaja


----------



## Chulita (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que va a ser cm, es un fraca for real



Me cuesta creer que haya alguien tan sumamente fraca.


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Que va a ser cm, es un fraca for real



Rápido pizzero, como llegues tarde otra vez el jefe te echa la bronca.
Aparca bien el Veyron para que no te multen, si no tu abuela tendrá que volver a prostituirse para pagarla.


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

O me dan ESTO todos los días al salir del trabajo o yo no remo.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan ESTO todos los días al salir del trabajo o yo no remo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164531



Que preciosidad...

Canela fina


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que preciosidad...
> 
> Canela fina



Es una felputina del ilustre @SNB Superstar, el mayor experto en felpudos de habla hispana.
El hilo se ha vuelto tan popular que artistas de su talla a veces se pasan por aquí a comentar.


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> O me dan ESTO todos los días al salir del trabajo o yo no remo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164531



Te van a dar una polla, ah y los 1100 de mierda jajajja luuuuuusar


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que preciosidad...
> 
> Canela fina





Fargo dijo:


> Es una felputina del ilustre @SNB Superstar, el mayor experto en felpudos de habla hispana.
> El hilo se ha vuelto tan popular que artistas de su talla a veces se pasan por aquí a comentar.



Hez *felpupizpi Josie*. Yo ya de hera medio famoso hanthez de dhez cuvrirla pero heya me de lanzó ha el heztreyato floril. Si no de cueljo su jalería semanal todos los biernhezhez los Camaradas de la Brigada Felpudera me de linchan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ago 2022)

disturbedman dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de remar para que luego encima vengan con malas caras. He tenido que remar por 3 personas yo solo siendo el nuevo (han coincidido vacaciones algunos días) y, como es obvio, no se han completado las tareas pendientes. Demasiado que he avanzado algo. Hoy estoy desmotivado, encima pienso que al llegar a casa desde la galera no tendré un coñito prieto y jugoso que taladrar y me hundo más aún.



Esa es muy típica, en vacaciones quieren que 1 haga el trabajo de 3 y encima con la máxima calidad.

Y no protestes ni hagas ninguna sugerencia que entonces eres el anticristo y un mal compañero. Impresionante...


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (22 Ago 2022)

Este hilo está muy bien y es entretenido de leer pero me han asombrado las 400 y pico páginas y resulta que es porque su creador @Fargo no para de resubirlo




taluec


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> Este hilo está muy bien y es entretenido de leer pero me han asombrado las 400 y pico páginas y resulta que es porque su creador @Fargo no para de resubirlo



Pues ya sabes la fórmula, haz uno tú y con resubirlo ya llegas a las 400 y pico páginas.
Cómo no se le ha ocurrido a nadie antes?
En fin....
Cuando digo que el foro es un fiel reflejo de la vida real me refiero a estas cosas.
Este es el país de la envidia y aquí tenéis a un envidioso mostrando su envidia.
Ese argumento colaría si el hilo tuviera 15 páginas.
Con 400 y pico significa que el hilo es bueno de cojones, a la gente le ha molado, han querido dar su opinión y se ha creado un puto castillo de una mala tarde de un remero triste.
He zankeado a todos los que han querido aportar su granito de arena, este hilo tiene muchas perlas y la mayoría no son mías.
Y ahora voy a decirte la RAZÓN de fondo por la que tú nunca tendrás un hilo de 400 páginas...
Porque está escrito con el corazón, lo que tú no tienes.
Taluec y vete a tomar por culo de mi hilo, aquí solo quiero gente buena.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues ya sabes la fórmula, haz uno tú y con resubirlo ya llegas a las 400 y pico páginas.
> Cómo no se le ha ocurrido a nadie antes?
> En fin....
> Cuando digo que el foro es un fiel reflejo de la vida real me refiero a estas cosas.
> ...



el demonio te preñe

taluec


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

el farguito vive para remar como un downie, cobrar una mierda, tener una vida de mierda y para subir su post de derruición donde lleva 6 meses llorando que rema jajjaaj

será 2025 y seguirá subiendo esta mierda


----------



## Antiparticula (22 Ago 2022)

La duda es.
Vale que querais dejar de remar ¿pero os gustaría ser timonel?


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el farguito vive para remar como un downie, cobrar una mierda, tener una vida de mierda y para subir su post de derruición donde lleva 6 meses llorando que rema jajjaaj
> 
> será 2025 y seguirá subiendo esta mierda



Pizzero, tú también has triunfado.
Hasta hicieron una película basada en tu vida.
No la habéis visto? Aquí la tenéis, *30 minutos o menos.*
Enhorabuena, amigo.


----------



## disturbedman (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el farguito vive para remar como un downie, cobrar una mierda, tener una vida de mierda y para subir su post de derruición donde lleva 6 meses llorando que rema jajjaaj
> 
> será 2025 y seguirá subiendo esta mierda



Y tú llevas ni se sabe sirviendo pizzas y ni para llorar vales que tienes que venirte al hilo de otro tolai XDDDDD


----------



## DonKs (22 Ago 2022)

@Covid Bryant como seas pizzero estás en la pole del remo colega. Es decir, estás en primera fila remando. Al ladito del tío grasiento que marca el ritmo con el tambor y delante de los que tienen el látigo. Vamos que no te salva nadie de estar a fuego remando. Búscate otra cosa y te sientas algo más atrás. Con los que podemos dejar de remar a veces.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La duda es.
> Vale que querais dejar de remar ¿pero os gustaría ser timonel?



¿Te refieres a ser jefecillo intermedio con un carguito de mierda, o ser el empresario FINAL BOSS TOTAL?

Los mandos intermedios muchas veces tragan más mierda que los propios remeros. Al esfuerzo físico se le añade una mucho mayor carga mental, y responder mierdas fuera del horario de trabajo (whatsapp lo cambió todo en este sentido...)


----------



## disturbedman (22 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La duda es.
> Vale que querais dejar de remar ¿pero os gustaría ser timonel?



Me gustaría meterles el remo por el culo a los jefes PALILLEROS de mierda.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

a los clonecitos me los bajo a pipa al ignore, farguito loser

si hasta metí al zurullov o bujarrov o como se llame y eso que era buen subnormal para reirse, otro fraca pero 10 o 15 años mayor que tú, vamos en plan que es tu yo fracasado del futuro


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a ser jefecillo intermedio con un carguito de mierda, o ser el empresario FINAL BOSS TOTAL?
> 
> Los mandos intermedios muchas veces tragan más mierda que los propios remeros. Al esfuerzo físico se le añade una mucho mayor carga mental, y responder mierdas fuera del horario de trabajo (whatsapp lo cambió todo en este sentido...)



ser mando intermedio es lo peor

cobras un poco más que una rata como farguito pero con mil problemas añadidos

realmente el final boss es rascarla, cobrar big, e invertir en bolsa

cash llama a cash, el farguito tienes sus 30k ahí parados el parguelas perdiendo un 11% este año jajajaj


----------



## DonKs (22 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a ser jefecillo intermedio con un carguito de mierda, o ser el empresario FINAL BOSS TOTAL?
> 
> Los mandos intermedios muchas veces tragan más mierda que los propios remeros. Al esfuerzo físico se le añade una mucho mayor carga mental, y responder mierdas fuera del horario de trabajo (whatsapp lo cambió todo en este sentido...)



En mi caso no te creas. Yo tengo una carga mental de cojones. Que llevo 2 semanas ya de vacaciones y aún sigo soñando con el puñetero curro. Y lo de responder mierdas fuera del horario laboral mucha gente remera de oficina lo hace.


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La duda es.
> Vale que querais dejar de remar ¿pero os gustaría ser timonel?



Emprender en España?
Con qué capital?
Cómo reunes un capital con sueldos bajos y precios por las nubes?
Si vas a decir de pedirle una ayuda al Gobierno para emprender, el chiste se cuenta solo.
No solo no te ayudan sino que además te la lían parda con un montón de trámites burocráticos absurdos, procedimientos, tasas y plazos de obligado cumplimiento.
Cuando más necesitas un empujón (al principio) los caciques del Gobierno te ponen la zancadilla.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (22 Ago 2022)

@Fargo a remar y a pagar



taluec


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ser mando intermedio es lo peor
> 
> *cobras un poco más que una rata como farguito *pero con mil problemas añadidos



Yo al menos he tenido cojones de decir lo que cobro, no me invento películas de triunfador en Internet por miedo al qué dirán.
Cuánto cobras tú?
No te atreves a decirlo?
Pues ya queda claro quién es la rata cobarde de los dos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo al menos he tenido cojones de decir lo que cobro, no me invento películas de triunfador en Internet por miedo al qué dirán.
> Cuánto cobras tú?
> No te atreves a decirlo?
> Pues ya queda claro quién es la rata cobarde de los dos.
> ...



cobrar cobran las putas y los fracas


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> @Fargo a remar y a pagar



El novio payaso del pizzero, defendiendo al que le da por culo todas las noches.
No sabéis donde os habéis metido, mariconazos.
Por cierto, gracias a vosotros el hilo tiene 3 páginas más.


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> cobrar cobran las putas y los fracas



Lo habéis visto?
Escurre el bulto, ha respondido como una maricona tímida, como si se avergonzara de decir la verdad.
Lárgate del hilo que ya has quedado a los pies de los caballos, COBARDE.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo habéis visto?
> Escurre el bulto, ha respondido como una maricona tímida, como si se avergonzara de decir LA VERDAD.
> Lárgate del hilo que ya has quedado a los pies de los caballos, COBARDE.



Que va a cobrar si tendrá págita de 400 y viene aquí a hacerse el triunfador rompetangas


----------



## Fargo (22 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que va a cobrar si tendrá págita de 400 y viene aquí a hacerse el triunfador rompetangas



Ni eso, la madre le dará 50 euros los Sábados para que no la líe en casa.
Se avergüenza del único trabajo que tuvo en la pizzería, pero de eso hace mucho tiempo y ya se fundiò lo que ahorró.
Los padres son los que me dan pena, remando por cuatro duros para que el niñato este se crea alguien desde su silla de ordenador pagada por ellos.


----------



## ROKK (23 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...





Y este ultimo pensamiento, para los que no se rinden.



Saludos.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pero si tú tienes 60 años que chatis ni que pollas, ve mirando féretro.



En todo caso miraré de tirarme a tu madre.


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, la galera nos reclama.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> En todo caso miraré de tirarme a tu madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165047



No le van viejos maricones.

Por edad te pega más ir al bingo a ver si pillas un viudo borracho.


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> No le van viejos maricones.
> 
> Por edad te pega más ir al bingo a ver si pillas un viudo borracho.



Venga tranquilo, que ya queda poco para que empiece el cole.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La duda es.
> Vale que querais dejar de remar ¿pero os gustaría ser timonel?



No hay timoneles hay remeros más cerca o lejos del del látigo.

Si te refieres a mando intermierdo, en mi empresa hay 7 niveles jerárquicos, siendo el más bajo técnico y el más alto gerente, yo estoy en el cuarto peldaño si empiezas a contar desde abajo o desde arriba, no se si eso se considera mando intermierdo o que hostias, porque muchas veces mando intermedio se le dice a un jefe de equipo que sería segundo peldaño desde abajo.

A ver lo que yo veo es que la gente esta hasta los huevos o no se si soy yo el que estoy hasta los huevos y ya me parece que todo el mundo lo esta, por ejemplo hace como un par de años me ofrecieron ascender y los mande a mamarla (ni un par de horas me costo tomar la decisión, fíjate si lo tenia claro), ahora estaría en el 5º peldaño desde abajo, te pagan 300€ más al mes que después de lo que te quita hacienda (en el tramo de 35.200 euros hasta 60.000 euros se paga a hacienda un 37%) y leches varias no llega ni a los 200€ netos y cada vez que asciendes son más problemas, más horas y más historias. Se las vieron y desearon para encontrar a alguien que ascendiese, el que ascendió es un derroido de la vida, tiene un par menos de años que yo y dicho por las administrativas en más de una ocasión, "joder parece que tiene 10 años más que tú", normal el tío entra a las 9:30 y muchos días se va a las 18:00 a su casa y sigue con el curro, cena y sigue con el curro y el portátil, cualquier día le peta la patata o le da un perraque, esta to canoso, todo día quejando de lo estresado que va (bueno quejarse se queja todo dios en España, la queja en el corrillo de la maquina de café es el deporte nacional) y con un cuerpo escombro que debe ser un espectáculo en la piscina, lo único de bueno que tiene es que aun conserva el pelo, canoso pero pelo, a mi ya no me engañan más con ascensos.

Tal y como yo lo veo y puede ser una simple distorsión personal:

El mercado laboral en España esta reventado, con tanto subir los salarios mínimos se da la paradoja que el rango de salarios esta super comprimido, entonces un trabajo físico en un polígono que antes siempre fue un curro desagradable, necesitas coche, desplazarte, gasto en gasolina y suelen ser trabajos a turnos (currar a turnos es la mierda del siglo) pero a cambio se solía cobrar unos 400-500 más limpios se paga igual que estar en estradivarius doblando ropita, con aire acondicionado y cotorreando con los compañeros todo el día, curro al que vas en patinete o metro. Y ya si eres funci ganas encima más por menos. Entonces par sera remero de la privada o en un polígono, algo físico y tal pues hay que ser gilipollas lo que compensa es dependienta, cajera, administrativo o alguna mamarrachada así que al final ganas lo mismo y tienes bastante más calidad de vida.

Con los mandos intermedios pues yo creo que pasa lo mismo, los sueldos están tan comprimidos y los impuestos son tan altos en ciertos tramos de IRPF que no compensa ascender por los cuatro duros más que te dan que encima se queda 1/3 o más hacienda y lo que yo veo en mi empresa es que la gente normal ya no asciende. Solo ascienden los psicópatas/gente con baja autoestima que lo que les nutre es mandar o creerse que son algo dentro de la empresa (creerse que no son remeros porque están un poco más lejos del látigo o yo que se que pasa por su cabeza), porque por dinero no es, 200€ de mierda al mes no te solucionan nada, ni los notas, lo que decía en otro hilo del rendimiento decreciente del dinero (la gente antes también ascendía por un tema de superación personal, porque les gustaba su trabajo, porque se supone que era como un premio por ser un buen trabajador, eso yo creo que ya tampoco motiva a nadie).

Total yo ya llevo hasta la polla como 2 años, mi intención era o pedir que me mandasen de operario a otro centro de trabajo (para no tener de compañeros a los que antes era su jefe que siempre hay malos rollos) o directamente pedirme una licencia sin sueldo por estudios y dejar de currar, ya me dan los ingresos pasivos para vivir, pero hará como una semana la empresa ha anunciado que nos va a dar un día de teletravago en septiembre y si todo va bien 2 días para enero del año que viene y ya me ha tentado.

Que mamones, como saben tentar a la gente, ya no se si quedarme un poco más y probar, yo de teletravago me pongo alarma, me despierto, ficho, dejo ordenador encendido y me meto al sobre otra vez antes de que se me pase el sueño o me despeje, ni el huevo hago y mis jefes lo saben y me la suda, ya estoy de brazos caídos, cuando estoy teletravagando simplemente cojo teléfono, no hago más, cosa que hago siempre de todas formas, pero bueno un día normal de teletravago te llaman mucho más que un sabado o domingo, y creo que la mayoría es así ... no se si ya están viendo que los "mandos intermedios" están hasta los huevos y este es el caramelito para que no mandemos la empresa a tomar por saco (sueldos no van a subir y la verdad tampoco creo que fuese la solución, el dinero motiva poco hoy en día).

Ascender es tratar con un montón de gente que son para echarles de comer a parte, de los técnicos que de alguna forma están a mi cargo, un 20% son gente formal, responsable y trabajadora, da gusto trabajar con ellos, un 40% son pasables gente que viene a currar hace sus cosas y no da problemas, y el restante 40% podrían ser perfectamente foreros de la Guarderia, estos no vienen a la empresa na más que a dar por culo, a intentar vagear, a joderlo todo, robar material, desmoralizar al resto y a hacer cagadas de campeonato (porque encima son unos idiotas, cuanto más idiota más se quejan y más por culo dan, tienen derecho a todo pero cero obligaciones y currar poquito y mal) de las que luego después aun me toca intentar sacarlos a mi ... menuda mano izquierda y autocontrol hay que tener para no mandarlos a tomar por culo cuando te entran en el despacho a grito pelao y muchas veces llamándote hijo de puta tan ricamente (especialmente los que llevan muchos años en la empresa que ya se creen intocables). En fin la empresa es buen entrenamiento para el foro, aquí te dice alguien hijo puta así de primeras si conocerte ni na y piensas, mira que gracia como en el curro, otro anormal.

Y comer mierda por arriba que jefes también hay de todo, gente normal y currante que ha llegado con esfuerzo y buen hacer, y luego ya enchufados y cada vez más psicópatas que son los únicos que quieren ascender y tragar mierda para creerse algo y estos últimos es que da asco tratar con ellos son incompetentes como ellos solos, despóticos, narcisistas, escapistas del trabajo (estos son los que estan todo el dia haciendote perder el tiempo a la gente en reuniones para hacer como que trabjan y mandando correos con copia a media empresa que toca contestar, malditas reuniones, malditas cadenas de correos) ... una delicia humana.

En la empresa ya hay que saber de todo, desde contabilidad, facturación, cosas técnicas, gestión de personas (los administrativos y casi la mitad del personal de gestión ya ni existen, cada vez menos papel, todo más electrónico y te metes en el SAP en la transacción que toca y te lo haces tu, todo esto antes lo hacían personas al menos te olvidabas/despreocupabas de algo) ... cada vez son más complicados los trabajos, al final ya llevas tantas cosas en la cabeza que vas todo el día mareado y con la sensación de que se te olvidan pasan un montón de cosas.

Resumiendo el que crea que ascendiendo se arreglan sus problemas, enhorabuena creo que va a tener ascender muy sencillo en el futuro a nada que sea medio normal, y un poco trabajador. Ya veras que gozada por 200€ más al mes. (también aviso que estoy quemado, tal vez no es tan así y ser mando intermierdo es una gozada, yo ya lo digo, tiro la toalla, la única forma de que aguante un poco más es ver si el teletravago al final son currar 3 días descansar 4 y me compensa, porque pagado esto no esta). Por ejemplo en mi empresa en mi departamento no tenemos jefes de equipo, ningún técnico quiere ascender (que valga, algún pirado de estos del 40% de anormales si ascendería pero vamos darle a uno de estos una mierda de galones es reventar la concordia/convivencia y conseguir que este a hostias to dios en menos de un mes), se les ofrece ser jefe de equipo que total son 100€ más al mes y pasan (normal yo también pasaría), es enemistarse con los compañeros (para muchos ya no eres compañero, ahora eres jefe/empresa y por lo tanto te odian, ya me contaras por 100€ joderte el entorno de trabajo que al final es lo que te hace aguantar en el remo) por una mierda de dinero que haces unas pocas horas extras al mes y te sacas el doble.

Bueno por el tono del mensaje y el ladrillaco ya se ve que estoy quemado, en todos lados cuecen habas y cada uno se queja de lo suyo.


----------



## Kicki (23 Ago 2022)

Yo más que psicópatas, lo que vi en la privada es que los que anhelan ascender suele ser gente con problemas de autoestima. Es curioso porque suelen ser poco válidos para "mandar", pero también es verdad que son los mejores predispuestos para comer mierda. Porque estoy de acuerdo contigo, ser cargo intermedio suele equivaler a comer mierda.


----------



## Bizarroff (23 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Venga tranquilo, que ya queda poco para que empiece el cole.



Déjalo tranquilo, @Covid Bryant es un pobre subnormal semianalfabeto que trabaja a jornada parcial sin contrato en una pizzería y que parasita en casa de su madre, un hogar desestructurado que sobrevive a duras penas a base de subsidios gracias a los servicios sociales que todos pagamos. El pobre solo entra aquí a descargar su frustración y su baja autoestima a base de insultar al primero que se le ponga por delante, insultos que por otra parte no tendría los cojones suficientes como para decirlos a la cara de alguien por la puta mierda de persona que es.

Para ir al colegio hace falta dos neuronas, una para ir y venir al centro educativo y otra para no ir cagándose encima. El pizzero carece de ambas, por eso huele tanto a mierda.


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> *Cada vez que asciendes son más problemas, más horas y más historias. Se las vieron y desearon para encontrar a alguien que ascendiese, el que ascendió es un derroido de la vida, *tiene un par menos de años que yo y dicho por las administrativas en más de una ocasión, "joder parece que tiene 10 años más que tú", normal el tío entra a las 9:30 y muchos días se va a las 18:00 a su casa y sigue con el curro, cena y sigue con el curro y el portátil, cualquier día le peta la patata o le da un perraque, esta to canoso, todo día quejándose de lo estresado que va



Esto también lo veo en mi empresa, todos los que han ascendido a jefecillos están quemadísimos, en mi empresa solo cobran 150 euros más y se llevan broncas de Dirección cada dos por tres.
Además les llaman fuera del horario laboral, cosa que no ocurre con los soldados rasos como yo, que hacemos nuestro turno y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
Los de Dirección son los que mejor viven porque se tocan los cojones todo el año y delegan todo el trabajo sucio a los jefecillos que comento, pero.....a la Dirección no se puede ascender, TODOS los que están ahí es por enchufe familiar.
Y todos son más vagos que la chaqueta de un guardia, cogiéndose puentes cada dos semanas mientras piden compromiso a los demás.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> No hay timoneles hay remeros más cerca o lejos del del látigo.
> 
> Si te refieres a mando intermierdo, en mi empresa hay 7 niveles jerárquicos, siendo el más bajo técnico y el más alto gerente, yo estoy en el cuarto peldaño si empiezas a contar desde abajo o desde arriba, no se si eso se considera mando intermierdo o que hostias, porque muchas veces mando intermedio se le dice a un jefe de equipo que sería segundo peldaño desde abajo.
> 
> ...



¿De 9:30 a 18:00?      Yo cuando trabajaba en la empresa privada salía de casa a las 7 para empezar a las 8 y aunque la hora oficial de salida eran las 19, allí nadie se iba antes de las 21. Y por supuesto no te pagaban ni una sola hora extra. 4 años aguanté. Y todo presencial por supuesto y 5 días a la semana. Y los sueldos lamentables. Yo me fui siendo jefe de equipo y el sueldo no compensaba una mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ago 2022)

Para ser ladrillofobo te montas unos tochos del copón


----------



## Ladrillofobo (23 Ago 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Yo más que psicópatas, lo que vi en la privada es que los que anhelan ascender suele ser gente con problemas de autoestima. Es curioso porque suelen ser poco válidos para "mandar", pero también es verdad que son los mejores predispuestos para comer mierda. Porque estoy de acuerdo contigo, ser cargo intermedio suele equivaler a comer mierda.



Si puede que sea más por el tema autoestima que por psicopatia, pero bueno como me joden más los psicopatas hablo más de ellos, el del ejemplo es por autoestima casi seguro. Porque era ingeniero se creía algo (se burlaban de el algunos compañeros por esto, no paraba de sacar el tema ejjjque yo soy ingeniero), cuando hoy en día las ingenierías las regalan y estaba bastante quemado hará como 5 años porque se ve que su mujer es medico y se juntaba con gente pija y medio le daba vergüenza decir que era menos que la mujer (desde entonces ascendió dos veces y bueno ahora parece que se queja menos de esto, parece que ser jefecillo y presumir de ello le nutre, pero vamos de lo que curraba entonces a lo que curra ahora no entiendo como le compensa).



Fargo dijo:


> Esto también lo veo en mi empresa, todos los que han ascendido a jefecillos están quemadísimos, en mi empresa solo cobran 150 euros más y se llevan broncas de Dirección cada dos por tres.
> Además les llaman fuera del horario laboral, cosa que no ocurre con los soldados rasos como yo, que hacemos nuestro turno y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
> Los de Dirección son los que mejor viven porque se tocan los cojones todo el año y delegan todo el trabajo sucio a los jefecillos que comento, pero.....a la Dirección no se puede ascender, TODOS los que están ahí es por enchufe familiar.
> Y todos son más vagos que la chaqueta de un guardia, cogiéndose puentes cada dos semanas mientras piden compromiso a los demás.



Na no compensa, es una locura por 150€ euros, pero bueno ellos sabrán sus motivos tendrán.

Yo creo que al final lo que toca es pasar de todo y ya esta, yo voy a probar eso y si me tiran que me tiren, yo creo que los que viven bien son los que pasan de todo ya sea en un puesto de tecnico o de directivo. Y los que se lo toman en serio no viven.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿De 9:30 a 18:00?      Yo cuando trabajaba en la empresa privada salía de casa a las 7 para empezar a las 8 y aunque la hora oficial de salida eran las 19, allí nadie se iba antes de las 21. Y por supuesto no te pagaban ni una sola hora extra. 4 años aguanté. Y todo presencial por supuesto y 5 días a la semana. Y los sueldos lamentables. Yo me fui siendo jefe de equipo y el sueldo no compensaba una mierda.



En mi empresa tenemos jornada flexible, de 9:30 a 14h es obligatorio estar presencial (por tema reuniones y tal), luego ya te lo montas tu como quieras, este viene a las 9:30 porque a las 9 va a dejar las crías al colegio, a las 18h se va pero sigue en casa. Yo te digo que a este le va a costar el matrimonio el puesto, no seria el primer caso, la mujer debe estar hasta los huevos de que no este en casa y cuando esta en casa esta con el ordenador.

Una de las pocas cosas que tiene de bueno ser mando intermierdo es que al menos en el horario les da igual, mientras cumplas y lo tuyo vaya bien se la pela, un día tienes que ir al medico y no apareces en toda la mañana y tu mismo entras al SAP, te metes el fichaje manual y ahí nadie te pregunta nada, un viernes estas perro y desapareces todo el día a "ver cosas" y "hablar con clientes" y nadie te pregunta nada. Es que si no fuese por estos pequeños "privilegios" ya me contaras.

Ademas es una trampa, porque tu faena la tienes que hacer igual, y si hoy no pegas ni chapa ya sabes lo que toca, recuperar el día de hoy mañana. Los correos, papeles, tareas ... se van acumulando, si no los gestionas hoy ahí quedan para mañana.

Una de las primeras empresas que entre era como tu dices, primera reunión a las 8 ultima reunión a las 7 con dos cojones!!!, no aguante ni un año, en esta llevo más de 15 pero porque al menos si que es cierto que hay cierta flexibilidad de horarios y si un día no tienes ganas no curras y ya lo recuperaras otro día o la semana que viene, si no fuese por eso no vería ningún incentivo a ser mando intermedio ya sería todo peor que ser técnico. Y yo creo que lo de los dos días de teletravago nos los están dando por eso, pero bueno puede ser una trampa de algún tipo vete a saber.



Tubiegah dijo:


> Para ser ladrillofobo te montas unos tochos del copón



Ciertamente, pero bueno luego no escribo en una semana y compensado.


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

Y no chocho, se mire por donde se mire la vida de los chochos siempre es más fácil que la nuestra.
Hace poco entró una jefecilla nueva por un enchufe GORDO, sin experiencia alguna en el puesto, preguntando a los subordinados (entre ellos yo) cómo se hacía su puto trabajo.
El primer mes no paró de cagarla una y otra vez, la Dirección le perdonó su incompetencia por el enchufe GORDO que comenté.
A partir del segundo mes....todo siguiô igual. De hecho lleva 8 meses en el cargo y no para de cagarla dîa sí y día también.
Pero como tiene un buen PADRINO, a la niña le perdonan todo, incluyendo varias veces que ha perdido los papeles faltando el respeto a todo el mundo.
Recuerdo un buen amigo que pusieron en ese puesto sin enchufes, el tipo es un gran profesional.
Pues duró en el puesto 6 días y lo quitaron porque metió la pata, para que veais la paciencia que tienen con unos y con otros.
Alguien habló de meritocracia?


----------



## amanciortera (23 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y no chocho, se mire por donde se mire la vida de los chochos siempre es más fácil que la nuestra.
> Hace poco entró una jefecilla nueva por un enchufe GORDO, sin experiencia alguna en el puesto, preguntando a los subordinados (entre ellos yo) cómo se hacía su puto trabajo.
> El primer mes no paró de cagarla una y otra vez, la Dirección le perdonó su incompetencia por el enchufe GORDO que comenté.
> A partir del segundo mes....todo siguiô igual. De hecho lleva 8 meses en el cargo y no para de cagarla dîa sí y día también.
> ...



que no sea por chochos fargo, aquí tienes uno


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (23 Ago 2022)

Busco puesto 100% remoto que requiera español e inglés C2 y que cotice en España. No soy IT, no busco telemarketing (no psicópata) y ya no hago freelancing gracias al dumping salvaje cagaplaya - letrinoamericano. Mis diplomas hispanistaníes apenas valen ya para limpiar un sangrado hemorroidal y por designios de la vida yazco atado a la patria sin posibilidades de emigrar. Sobrevivo en la reputísima Sagra pero aspiro por lo menos a escapar de este averno. El sueldo me la suda olímpicamente.

Ideas, heztimades amigues?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Busco puesto 100% remoto que requiera español e inglés C2 y que cotice en España. No soy IT, no busco telemarketing (no psicópata) y ya no hago freelancing gracias al dumping salvaje cagaplaya - letrinoamericano. Mis diplomas hispanistaníes apenas valen ya para limpiar un sangrado hemorroidal y por designios de la vida yazco atado a la patria sin posibilidades de emigrar. *Sobrevivo en la reputísima Sagra* *pero aspiro por lo menos a escapar de este averno. *El sueldo me la suda olímpicamente.
> 
> Ideas, heztimades amigues?



Amigo, de la Sagra solo se puede salir con los pies por delante.
Una maldición afecta a todos los que han estado más de 24 horas en ese pueblo.
Nadie escapa de la Sagra y vive para contarlo, suena Maziu Maconagiu para la película.
En la primera escena el pizzero @Covid Bryant llega al pueblo con su moto para llevar una pizza.
No por nada en especial, a la gente le gusta ver un idiota palmándola en los primeros 5 minutos y el pizzero encaja totalmente en el papel de tonto de remate.


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165906


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Ago 2022)

farguito no me utilizes pa subir tu puto hilo pesao


----------



## agon (23 Ago 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Y yo con 26 intentando que me contraten en algún sitio para poder trabajar...
> 
> Está claro que al final cada uno quiere justo lo que no tiene



Tranquilo, no te agobies. Ya te cansarás de remar, tienes tiempo.


----------



## Bizarroff (23 Ago 2022)

Seguís con la matraca de que ser funcionario es la panacea y yo seguiré insistiendo, tienen ciertas ventajas respecto a los remeros de la privada (y no todos) pero no es oro lo que reluce. También tienen que aguantar gilipollas y tragar mierda, y algunos a paladas.

El último caso que he conocido, uno que tras muchos años opositando dedicado a ello en exclusiva se saca la plaza de policía nacional, y de estar en un buen sitio viviendo (con los padres) ahora lo han trasladado a la típica ciudad pequeña aburrida en medio de la nada, sin conocer a nadie, teniendo que gastarse un buen pellizco en un alquiler en un sitio que no quiere estar, con la novia en la ciudad de origen y muerto de asco. Y eso que este es policía y se le supone un buen sueldo, que en la administración hay mucho sueldo de mierda con destinos en sitios aburridos de cojones o con un alquiler que te fundes medio sueldo.

Yo lo veo claro. En la cima de la pirámide por delante de remeros, funcionarios y paguiteros están los rentistas, que esos aparte de ganar un dinero para poder vivir mientras se tocan los cojones son dueños de su tiempo y de su vida.


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> El último caso que he conocido, uno que tras muchos años opositando dedicado a ello en exclusiva se saca la plaza de policía nacional, y de estar en un buen sitio viviendo (con los padres) ahora lo han trasladado a la típica ciudad pequeña aburrida en medio de la nada, sin conocer a nadie, teniendo que gastarse un buen pellizco en un alquiler en un sitio que no quiere estar, *con la novia en la ciudad de origen y muerto de asco.*



Siendo policía, que deje a la novia y se hincha a follar chortinas.
He visto guardias civiles feos y cuarentones ligándose niñatas a las que doblan la edad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>



Falta una doble pantalla donde se vea a los de las paguitas viviendo de puta madre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Seguís con la matraca de que ser funcionario es la panacea y yo seguiré insistiendo, tienen ciertas ventajas respecto a los remeros de la privada (y no todos) pero no es oro lo que reluce. También tienen que aguantar gilipollas y tragar mierda, y algunos a paladas.
> 
> El último caso que he conocido, uno que tras muchos años opositando dedicado a ello en exclusiva se saca la plaza de policía nacional, y de estar en un buen sitio viviendo (con los padres) ahora lo han trasladado a la típica ciudad pequeña aburrida en medio de la nada, sin conocer a nadie, teniendo que gastarse un buen pellizco en un alquiler en un sitio que no quiere estar, con la novia en la ciudad de origen y muerto de asco. Y eso que este es policía y se le supone un buen sueldo, que en la administración hay mucho sueldo de mierda con destinos en sitios aburridos de cojones o con un alquiler que te fundes medio sueldo.
> 
> Yo lo veo claro. En la cima de la pirámide por delante de remeros, funcionarios y paguiteros están los rentistas, que esos aparte de ganar un dinero para poder vivir mientras se tocan los cojones son dueños de su tiempo y de su vida.



Lo he explicado muchas veces en este floro pero tienen interiorizado de verdad que un funci es un privilegiado que no trabaja, vive de puta madre y es un puto ladrón que merece morir, y de ahí no les sacas. Mi cambio de la privada a la pública fue básicamente que lo que antes hacía durante todo el día en oficina, polígono industrial o sotano, ahora solo tengo que estar unas horas in situ y el resto lo puedo hacer en casa cuando quiera. Y sí, nadie ve los años y formación que necesitas para llegar simplemente a presentarte a la oposición, y que esta cuesta unos años. Y que tanto antes como después te esperan unos cuantos años dando vueltas a cientos de kilómetros de casa. ¿Mejor que un remero que cobra 1000 euros? SÍ, pero ni de coña los privilegiados que algunos dicen.


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Mejor que un remero que cobra 1000 euros? SÍ, pero ni de coña los privilegiados que algunos dicen.



Recuerda que esos 1000 euros muchas veces son a cambio de un trabajo físico durante 8 horas seguidas que roza la esclavitud, y con peores horarios.
Y al día siguiente, a remar otra vez con los achaques físicos del día anterior.
Imagina hacer ese trabajo con 40 años, 45, 50...


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuerda que esos 1000 euros muchas veces son a cambio de un trabajo físico durante 8 horas seguidas que roza la esclavitud, y con peores horarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166072




La cosa se agrava cuando te enteras que el 90% de los terracistas son funcionarios o pensionistas que cobran mucho más que tu sin currar o trabajando máximo 35h semanales, y tu ahi sirviéndoles por 1000€ pelados y echando horas


----------



## Fargo (23 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La cosa se agrava cuando te enteras que el 90% de los terracistas son funcionarios o pensionistas que cobran mucho más que tu sin currar o trabajando máximo 35h semanales, y tu ahi sirviéndoles por 1000€ pelados y echando horas



Envidio más a los paguiteros que cobran 600 y no trabajan para nadie ni tienen que vender nada, simplemente lo cobran y ya tienen 24 horas para dormir y dedicarse a sus pasiones.
Realmente, alguien se extraña de que el paguitero, una vez que prueba la paguita, ya no querrá jamás volver a doblar el lomo trabajando para nadie, ni siquiera por el doble de sueldo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recuerda que esos 1000 euros muchas veces son a cambio de un trabajo físico durante 8 horas seguidas que roza la esclavitud, y con peores horarios.
> Y al día siguiente, a remar otra vez con los achaques físicos del día anterior.
> Imagina hacer ese trabajo con 40 años, 45, 50...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166072



Seguís menospreciando el trabajo de todos los funcionarios. La mayoría de la gente no aguanta ni dos segundos con un adolescente Imaginate 100 cada día, de los cuales 20 son conflictivos y otros 30 pasan de todo. O de un policia que tiene que aguantar a lo peor de la sociedad todos los días. Etcétera. Lo dicho, sois incapaces de poneros en esa piel. El trabajo físico se lo que es y lo que desgasta, y el mental también sé lo que es y lo que desgasta también. Y yo también me paso horas de pie y destrozándome la voz.
Y fin, como he dicho, llevo muchos años en este floro intentando explicarlo pero no queréis entenderlo. Pues nada, somos unos mierdas, no pegamos ni golpe y robamos a manos llenas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La cosa se agrava cuando te enteras que el 90% de los terracistas son funcionarios o pensionistas que cobran mucho más que tu sin currar o trabajando máximo 35h semanales, y tu ahi sirviéndoles por 1000€ pelados y echando horas



Te iba a contestar pero paso, quédate con tu bilis.


----------



## Bizarroff (23 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siendo policía, que deje a la novia y se hincha a follar chortinas.
> He visto guardias civiles feos y cuarentones ligándose niñatas a las que doblan la edad.



Y muchas acabarán follándoselas, pero ya te digo yo el motivo de por qué lo hacen las muy viciosas: Acceso gratuito al polvo blanco

En mi época de Badoo, empiezo un día a chatear con una tía que tampoco es que fuera del otro mundo, total que tras varios días de hacer el gilipollas en el chat quedamos en su pueblo a tomar algo. La tía: "jiji, jaja, que alto eres, que fuerte estás, que majo eres, guapetón la siguiente copa nos la tomamos en mi casa jiji". Ella una auxiliar de clínica que se parecía poco a las fotos que muestra en Badoo, tomadas hace años, ahora más gorda, más charo, más derroida, lo único que tenía unas buenas tetazas que en ese momento me dieron morbo así que tiré para adelante.

Llegamos a su casa, un adosado bastante decente, allí nos encontramos a la hija adolescente con pinta de putilla a la que la soborna con unos cuantos euros para que se vaya a tomar por el culo a follarse al tonto del pueblo y me quedo con la tía a solas, seguimos hablando blablabla, tomando una copa, nos enrollamos, le desabrocho la blusa para comerle las tetas de tía rolliza y vamos para la habitación. Una vez en la habitación, llega la hijadeputa y suelta un "vamos a ponernos a tono" para pegarnos una buena fiesta, total que saca un paquetillo que lo empieza cuyo contenido empieza a extender en un espejo, me cago en mi puta calavera, allí igual había 20 o 30 gramos de coca y me quedo corto, y empezó a meterse un par de lonchas. Total que yo flipando le digo ¿oye, y como tienes todo esto? y va la hija de puta y responde:

_NADA, MI MARIDO, QUE ES COMANDANTE DEL PUESTO DE LA GUARCIA CIVIL Y YA SABES LO QUE HAY CON ESTO... pero tú tranquilo no te alteres, que seguimos casados por las apariencias y no dar un disgusto a la familia pero cada uno llevamos nuestra vida, así que no tienes que preocuparte de nada._

Quedé un par de veces más con la hijadeputa aquella y finalmente la mandé a tomar por culo. Años después entrando de casualidad en Badoo allí seguía con el pilotito verde de conectada y con las mismas fotos de recién casada.


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Felicidades, ser funci es como si te toca la loteria, sabes que ningún mes hasta que el dia que te mueras dejarás de cobrar. Es mejor que incluso un sueldo nescafé


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y muchas acabarán follándoselas, pero ya te digo yo el motivo de por qué lo hacen las muy viciosas: Acceso gratuito al polvo blanco
> 
> En mi época de Badoo, empiezo un día a chatear con una tía que tampoco es que fuera del otro mundo, total que tras varios días de hacer el gilipollas en el chat quedamos en su pueblo a tomar algo. La tía: "jiji, jaja, que alto eres, que fuerte estás, que majo eres, guapetón la siguiente copa nos la tomamos en mi casa jiji". Ella una auxiliar de clínica que se parecía poco a las fotos que muestra en Badoo, tomadas hace años, ahora más gorda, más charo, más derroida, lo único que tenía unas buenas tetazas que en ese momento me dieron morbo así que tiré para adelante.
> 
> ...




Que cerdas SON


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

La verdad que si. Tienes lo.que debería ser normal tener un trabajo estable y con un sueldo que te permita vivir y desarrollar tus objetivos , como en los paises normales del primer mundo.

Eso por desgracia la empresa privada no lo ofrece.( almenos en España)

Menudo pais de luces y sombras ispein


----------



## Gothaus (23 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> No hay timoneles hay remeros más cerca o lejos del del látigo.
> 
> Si te refieres a mando intermierdo, en mi empresa hay 7 niveles jerárquicos, siendo el más bajo técnico y el más alto gerente, yo estoy en el cuarto peldaño si empiezas a contar desde abajo o desde arriba, no se si eso se considera mando intermierdo o que hostias, porque muchas veces mando intermedio se le dice a un jefe de equipo que sería segundo peldaño desde abajo.
> 
> ...



Esta es la tragedia de la empresa paco de mierda palillera española, que antiguamente, si ascendías, era para tener más responsabilidades, pero el sueldo y el prestigio acompañaban y compensaban. Hoy, si asciendes, es para cobrar una puta mierda más y comerte muchos marrones y mierdas infinitamente más gordas, en proporción, por lo que no compensa y la gente lo que hace es agachar la cabeza que, si no, se la cortan, nadie quiere comer mucha mierda por cuatro duros.

Ser mando intermedio en España es lo peor de lo peor, te comes la mierda que te lanzan los de abajo y te comes la mierda que te cae de los de arriba, no está pagado. O eres currito básico o eres super jefazo, pero mando intermedio es lo peor de lo peor, es como ser sargento chusquero en una guerra chunga, toda la mierda te cae a ti porque eres el más experimentado y los tenientes que te mandan no sólo no tienen ni puta idea de la guerra, sino que tienen mando sobre ti, y de capitán para arriba no ven las trincheras ni en foto, así que te toca resolver las papeletas de todo el mundo e improvisar sobre la marcha la mierda de planes que ha dibujado el general sobre la mesa del cuartel general porque no son realistas con respecto a lo que ocurre en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Gothaus (23 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Déjalo tranquilo, @Covid Bryant es un pobre subnormal semianalfabeto que trabaja a jornada parcial sin contrato en una pizzería y que parasita en casa de su madre, un hogar desestructurado que sobrevive a duras penas a base de subsidios gracias a los servicios sociales que todos pagamos. El pobre solo entra aquí a descargar su frustración y su baja autoestima a base de insultar al primero que se le ponga por delante, insultos que por otra parte no tendría los cojones suficientes como para decirlos a la cara de alguien por la puta mierda de persona que es.
> 
> Para ir al colegio hace falta dos neuronas, una para ir y venir al centro educativo y otra para no ir cagándose encima. El pizzero carece de ambas, por eso huele tanto a mierda.











LA VOZ REAL DEL SUBNORMAL DEL JZ


Ayer Sodomizaròn Analmente al JZ un par de chavalas en el Atico , creo que lo han preñado , Sida o Bicho La verdad es que se pasaròn un monton con el JZ , Tuve que intervenir para que no se rieran de el , me dio hasta pena Resulta que subio un audio al hilo del Atico y lo que pasa , que como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo eres un poco mierda.

Una ex suegra me enchufo en una puta fábrica de galletas, metía cajas en otras cajas y mi ex hablaba ya de casarnos y tener hijos.

Yo estaba aterrado pensando en la vida de mierda que me esperaba si seguía ahí y en 15 días conseguí que me echasen de ahí quejandome todo el día, diciendo que por una botella de Ginebra me habían metido ( lo peor es que era verdad).

La otra puta al mes me dejó por "vago" me dolió pero es lo mejor que he hecho en la vida, mi vida sería mucho peor que ahora.

No se ni para que remas si tienes para Netflix hasta el día que te mueras porque no hablas de más aficiones ni de tías.


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

Remad cabrones, la producción no puede parar.
Hoy de 06 a 14, los menas se despertarán a las 12 con todo pagado por el Gobierno.
Su único mérito para ello?
Ser moronegros y colarse ilegalmente en el país.
Porca miseria, me largo que llego tarde.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> LA VOZ REAL DEL SUBNORMAL DEL JZ
> 
> 
> Ayer Sodomizaròn Analmente al JZ un par de chavalas en el Atico , creo que lo han preñado , Sida o Bicho La verdad es que se pasaròn un monton con el JZ , Tuve que intervenir para que no se rieran de el , me dio hasta pena Resulta que subio un audio al hilo del Atico y lo que pasa , que como...
> ...



Pobre gotaus que no folla con su Charo desde 2018, se consuela poniendo un audio defecandome en downies como él y lo usa al revés lol

Que tal las vacas con la Charo y las crías, ya enseñan las tetas en la playa?

El día que cuentes que el novio moronegro de tu hija te pida una birra en tu casa jajjaja será épico, ya queda menos


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, la producción no puede parar.
> Hoy de 06 a 14, los menas se despertarán a las 12 con todo pagado por el Gobierno.
> Su único mérito para ello?
> Ser moronegros y colarse ilegalmente en el país.
> ...



Así me gusta farguito duro con el remo por 1100, pal año te suben a 1130 de aquí a la cima un trecho.

A mí me han despertado unos remeros hijos de puta como tú con una máquina infernal que hace el ruido ese de marcha atrás pero a 79db lo menos, menudos hijos de la gran puta despertando a toda la gente de bien los putos remeritos de mierda come pollas, no saben poner su Maquinita de mierda a las 9-10 o desactivar la puta alarmita esa que no hay ni dios en la puta calle a las 7 am pero seguro que son escoria como tú asqueada de su penosa vida de mierda como gotaus y que ponen la alarmita a tope de volumen para JODER.

Por eso los remeros no sois más que ESCORIA, vivís en la mierda y queréis que los que vivimos bien tb nos jodamos como vosotros.

Mecago en vuestra puta raza pauperrimos hijos de puta, dan ganas de bajar y decirle 4 cosas a los remeritos de mierda esos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Esta es la tragedia de la empresa paco de mierda palillera española, que antiguamente, si ascendías, era para tener más responsabilidades, pero el sueldo y el prestigio acompañaban y compensaban. Hoy, si asciendes, es para cobrar una puta mierda más y comerte muchos marrones y mierdas infinitamente más gordas, en proporción, por lo que no compensa y la gente lo que hace es agachar la cabeza que, si no, se la cortan, nadie quiere comer mucha mierda por cuatro duros.
> 
> Ser mando intermedio en España es lo peor de lo peor, te comes la mierda que te lanzan los de abajo y te comes la mierda que te cae de los de arriba, no está pagado. O eres currito básico o eres super jefazo, pero mando intermedio es lo peor de lo peor, es como ser sargento chusquero en una guerra chunga, toda la mierda te cae a ti porque eres el más experimentado y los tenientes que te mandan no sólo no tienen ni puta idea de la guerra, sino que tienen mando sobre ti, y de capitán para arriba no ven las trincheras ni en foto, así que te toca resolver las papeletas de todo el mundo e improvisar sobre la marcha la mierda de planes que ha dibujado el general sobre la mesa del cuartel general porque no son realistas con respecto a lo que ocurre en el campo de batalla.



Me alegra que te vaya mal escoria, pero lo mejor es cuando llegas a casa y Charo no ha hecho la cena ni piensa hacerla, las niñas han crecido y ya no te saludan al llegar están wasapeanndose con Moja y mamadu y con la Jenny que ya chupo su primera polla con 13.


----------



## Murray's (24 Ago 2022)

Placita o maleta


----------



## Murray's (24 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo eres un poco mierda.
> 
> Una ex suegra me enchufo en una puta fábrica de galletas, metía cajas en otras cajas y mi ex hablaba ya de casarnos y tener hijos.
> 
> ...




No te dejó por vago te dejó por otro, asúmelo

Se de vagos y ninis que tienen novia o incluso los mantiene ellas


----------



## amanciortera (24 Ago 2022)

se quedan parte de los decomisos, yo tengo visto tabletas de chocolate (costo ) con el logo de la policia nacional, tabletas de kilogramo, en este caso las tenía el hijo de un comisario


----------



## morritos perfectitos (24 Ago 2022)

Hola buenos días, soy Rosario, trabajo en la Fundación de Mujeres Musulmanas "Al-Charub" y os escribo para mearme en vuestras almas HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## BigJoe (24 Ago 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Busco puesto 100% remoto que requiera español e inglés C2 y que cotice en España. No soy IT, no busco telemarketing (no psicópata) y ya no hago freelancing gracias al dumping salvaje cagaplaya - letrinoamericano. Mis diplomas hispanistaníes apenas valen ya para limpiar un sangrado hemorroidal y por designios de la vida yazco atado a la patria sin posibilidades de emigrar. Sobrevivo en la reputísima Sagra pero aspiro por lo menos a escapar de este averno. El sueldo me la suda olímpicamente.
> 
> Ideas, heztimades amigues?



Existen varios puestos de teletrabjo donde piden español e inglés y son relativamente sencillo

Eso si, son de falsos autonomos mcuhos de ellos, así que puedes restar 400 euros mensuales (entre cuota + gestoria + iva trimestral) al sueldo que te prometan


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pobre gotaus que no folla con su Charo desde 2018, se consuela poniendo un audio defecandome en downies como él y lo usa al revés lol
> 
> Que tal las vacas con la Charo y las crías, ya enseñan las tetas en la playa?
> 
> El día que cuentes que el novio moronegro de tu hija te pida una birra en tu casa jajjaja será épico, ya queda menos





Covid Bryant dijo:


> Me alegra que te vaya mal escoria, pero lo mejor es cuando llegas a casa y Charo no ha hecho la cena ni piensa hacerla, las niñas han crecido y ya no te saludan al llegar están wasapeanndose con Moja y mamadu y con la Jenny que ya chupo su primera polla con 13.



Mira qué vocecita de mariquita morbocornudo, mira:



Nadie puede tomarse en serio a un nini flacucho con esa voz de nenaza cani. Y, encima, pizzero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Mira qué vocecita de mariquita morbocornudo, mira:
> 
> 
> 
> Nadie puede tomarse en serio a un nini flacucho con esa voz de nenaza cani. Y, encima, pizzero.



Vocecita dice JAjjajaj si me estoy rilando en tu cara, cuéntanos cómo va la Charo y las crías ya deben ser talluditas, eres de esos padres q las visten como putas?


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No te dejó por vago te dejó por otro, asúmelo
> 
> Se de vagos y ninis que tienen novia o incluso los mantiene ellas



Donde vas Nini, le dejó porque la tía era escoria y quería un esclavo como gotaus, lo que pasa que termo no traga con mierdas y gotaus sí jajaja por eso se jodió la vida con Charo jajjaja


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vocecita dice JAjjajaj si me estoy rilando en tu cara, cuéntanos cómo va la Charo y las crías ya deben ser talluditas, eres de esos padres q las visten como putas?



Que me traigas la barbacoa de una puta vez, mariconazo, que hace más de media hora que te la encargué.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Que me traigas la barbacoa de una puta vez, mariconazo, que hace más de media hora que te la encargué.



Lo único que encargaste fue una Charo con dos crías y te han salido 3 putas que te amargan la vida jajjaja, jodete perro rema duro que la patada encima te la dará ella jajja, mereces un buen Jenaro de postre, sin casa en la calle como un perro jajjaja


----------



## Lemavos (24 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La duda es.
> Vale que querais dejar de remar ¿pero os gustaría ser timonel?



Vaya comentario de cacique inculto y amargado XD 

Poca gente quiere ser timonel. Lo que quiere la gente es jubilarse a la misma edad que políticos y funcionarios a los 60 años y no a los 70 años. 

Lo que quiere la gente es que se bajen impuestos al trabajo. El que trabaja debe ser el que más dinero gane. 

Todo lo demás es demagogia barata de analfabetos o de vividores del sistema. 

España es una vergüenza porque todo lo que rodea al estado y al dinero público es buena vida a costa de la empresa privada y sus trabajadores. 

España merece sufrir.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Lo único que encargaste fue una Charo con dos crías y te han salido 3 putas que te amargan la vida jajjaja, jodete perro rema duro que la patada encima te la dará ella jajja, mereces un buen Jenaro de postre, sin casa en la calle como un perro jajjaja



Estás hablando de tu madre y tus hermanas, no proyectes, cani. La pizza sigue sin venir, como se quede fría me vas a tener que traer otra. Perdedor.


----------



## amanciortera (24 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> @Covid Bryant



maricona


----------



## roncuronio (24 Ago 2022)

Este es el hilo para atizarle al pizzero? me apunto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Estás hablando de tu madre y tus hermanas, no proyectes, cani. La pizza sigue sin venir, como se quede fría me vas a tener que traer otra. Perdedor.



Tío no te averguenzes de tu vida de mierda, es la única cosa real de nuestras convers, lo de las pichas que te comes es un cuento, tú no follas desde 2018 pobret jajjajja.

El mayor lusar más que el farguito llamando a otro perdedor jajjaja un tipo que vive con una Charo de mierda y que está encadenado a ella por el zulo y las hijas que pasaran de ti cómo de la mierda en cuanto Mamen polla moronegra que poco quedará si ya no están en ello ya jajjajja


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

roncuronio dijo:


> Este es el hilo para atizarle al pizzero? me apunto.



Pero atizar con algo real joder, que si pichas que si audio troleando, sacad algo de munición, pero qué pena no tenéis, os hundo en dinero y en vida seguid mamando.

Al gotaus me lo bajo a pipa y al farguito tb, porque son sus *vidas de mierda* *reales* las han contado aquí jajjaja.

Creéis que con pichas y un audio rilandome del forito me troleais es que me rilo en vuestro jeto   , si queréis os grabo otro, así tenéis 2 JAjjajaj


----------



## roncuronio (24 Ago 2022)

graba otro pizzero, y traeme una vegetal


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tío no te averguenzes de tu vida de mierda, es la única cosa real de nuestras convers, lo de las pichas que te comes es un cuento, tú no follas desde 2018 pobret jajjajja.
> 
> El mayor lusar más que el farguito llamando a otro perdedor jajjaja un tipo que vive con una Charo de mierda y que está encadenado a ella por el zulo y las hijas que pasaran de ti cómo de la mierda en cuanto Mamen polla moronegra que poco quedará si ya no están en ello ya jajjajja





Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pero atizar con algo real joder, que si pichas que si audio troleando, sacad algo de munición, pero qué pena no tenéis, os hundo en dinero y en vida seguid mamando.
> 
> Al gotaus me lo bajo a pipa y al farguito tb, porque son sus *vidas de mierda* *reales* las han contado aquí jajjaja.
> 
> Creéis que con pichas y un audio rilandome del forito me troleais es que me rilo en vuestro jeto   , si queréis os grabo otro, así tenéis 2 JAjjajaj



Tú qué vas a bajar a pipa ni qué hostias, si eres un nini cani que no para de repetir el mismo cuento. Unos tienen vidas reales y otros, como tú, que no das un palo al agua, inventadas.

Mira qué voz de maricona ahostiable, mira:



Yo no me puedo tomar en serio a un cani con esa vocecilla de mariconazo que dice que va en un Veyron.


----------



## Javito Putero (24 Ago 2022)

Pero madre mía, este es comep lls de polígono, será de Alacuas o un sitio chungo del estilo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No te dejó por vago te dejó por otro, asúmelo
> 
> Se de vagos y ninis que tienen novia o incluso los mantiene ellas



Me dejó porque le comio la cabeza su madre y yo sabía que me iba a dejar por librarme del curro.

Es lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida, con 1000 euros de sueldo se lo pulia todo en chorradas y ropa cara.


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Ago 2022)

Ahora no entretengáis al subnormal del pizzero castrati @Covid Bryant que está ocupado con las pizzas del mediodía y en algún rato disfrutando de lo más parecido a tener sexo que va a tener en su miserable existencia:


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Ahora no entretengáis al subnormal del pizzero castrati @Covid Bryant que está ocupado con las pizzas del mediodía y en algún rato disfrutando de lo más parecido a tener sexo que va a tener en su miserable existencia:



Ni una pizza en condiciones es capaz de hacer. Se pasa el día en el foro, libreta en mano, como una vulgar portera visillera, para ver qué puede apuntar de este o del otro. Se conoce las historias de medio foro, reales o inventadas. No sé de dónde va a sacar para mantener el BMW cascao de 1.991 que conduce, si se pasa todo el día en el foro, sin dar un palo al agua.


----------



## amanciortera (24 Ago 2022)

unos se tapan a otros en los cuartelillos/comisarías


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Tú qué vas a bajar a pipa ni qué hostias, si eres un nini cani que no para de repetir el mismo cuento. Unos tienen vidas reales y otros, como tú, que no das un palo al agua, inventadas.
> 
> Mira qué voz de maricona ahostiable, mira:
> 
> ...



Estas pipeado gotaus fraca, cuando vuelves a casa de tu remo ?jajaja a las 18:30 te espera Charo con la casa sin limpiar y de cena buscate la vida en la nevera jajjaja y tus hijas haciendo tik tok.

Ponte el audio de firma onvre que parece que te pajeas con él jajajja tu único recurso frente a mí jajajajaja es como jugar yo con una mano todo ases y tú tener cartas de mierda pero tienes la esperanza de hacer escalera, a ver si repitiendolo mil veces te sale JAjjajaj 

Te imagino llegando a casa cual pacorro y Charo en el.sofa viendo el salvame jajjaja


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Estas pipeado gotaus fraca, cuando vuelves a casa de tu remo ?jajaja a las 18:30 te espera Charo con la casa sin limpiar y de cena buscate la vida en la nevera jajjaja y tus hijas haciendo tik tok.
> 
> Ponte el audio de firma onvre que parece que te pajeas con él jajajja tu único recurso frente a mí jajajajaja es como jugar yo con una mano todo ases y tú tener cartas de mierda pero tienes la esperanza de hacer escalera, a ver si repitiendolo mil veces te sale JAjjajaj
> 
> Te imagino llegando a casa cual pacorro y Charo en el.sofa viendo el salvame jajjaja



El mayor recurso contra ti es lo tonto que eres, visillero-pizzero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ni una pizza en condiciones es capaz de hacer. Se pasa el día en el foro, libreta en mano, como una vulgar portera visillera, para ver qué puede apuntar de este o del otro. Se conoce las historias de medio foro, reales o inventadas. No sé de dónde va a sacar para mantener el BMW cascao de 1.991 que conduce, si se pasa todo el día en el foro, sin dar un palo al agua.



Jajajaj en tu caso lo que te jode es que tus historias son *reales*, tienes Charo amargada con la que no follas y haces como Fargo con su curro de mierda en vez de dejarla aguantas jajajja pringaooooo muerto en vida


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> El mayor recurso contra ti es lo tonto que eres, visillero-pizzero.



Visillero porque me sé tu historia de derruicion jajajaj y tú maricon llorón que la vas soltando al primero que pasa jajajaj


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Jajajaj en tu caso lo que te jode es que tus historias son *reales*, tienes Charo amargada con la que no follas y haces como Fargo con su curro de mierda en vez de dejarla aguantas jajajja pringaooooo muerto en vida





Covid Bryant dijo:


> Visillero porque me sé tu historia de derruicion jajajaj y tú maricon llorón que la vas soltando al primero que pasa jajajaj



No sabes de la misa la media, no te las des, perdedor. Que mucho Veyron y mucho te entierro en dinero y te pasas aquí todo el día a ver qué dice este o el otro. Dime de lo que presumes.

Ya sabes cómo sigue. Triste, que eres un triste. Que te vienes al foro para ver si hay alguien más triste que tú y así justificar tu miseria.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Ago 2022)

Que pasa remeritos jajajajjajajaja to la mañana chupando o que


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Tú qué vas a bajar a pipa ni qué hostias, si eres un nini cani que no para de repetir el mismo cuento. Unos tienen vidas reales y otros, como tú, que no das un palo al agua, inventadas.
> 
> Mira qué voz de maricona ahostiable, mira:
> 
> ...



Quién dice que va en un veyron de este foro? Y con esa voz? Que me parto los cojones jajajajajjajaa


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Quién dice que va en un veyron de este foro? Y con esa voz? Que me parto los cojones jajajajajjajaa



El sucnor de Yeisí, alias Covibrayan. Afirma repartir "omnes" y lo único que hace es repartir vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ago 2022)

Yo me voy de fiesta. Vacaciones pagadas manda


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> El sucnor de Yeisí, alias Covibrayan. Afirma repartir "omnes" y lo único que hace es repartir vergüenza ajena.



pero si tiene voz de pajillero jugador de counter strike con granitos en la cara, ese audio lo ha grabao desde su cuarto en casapapis fijaos como baja la voz para que sus padres no le oigan jjajajajajaja

menudo personaje


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (24 Ago 2022)

No le puedo dar más datos amigo he de proteger mi hidentidad.


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> pero si tiene voz de pajillero jugador de counter strike con granitos en la cara, ese audio lo ha grabao desde su cuarto en casapapis fijaos como baja la voz para que sus padres no le oigan jjajajajajaja
> 
> menudo personaje



Y hay que recalcar que ha trabajado de pizzero, por favor no olvidemos este detalle porque me parece importantísimo.
Cada vez que un forero utiliza la palabra "pizzero" a Covid le entran sudores fríos de aquella época entre fogones preparando la masa y luego yendo con la moto a entregar el pedido.
Por qué creéis que aún sigue en el hilo?
En el fondo quiere hablar de todo esto en el hilo, pero no se atreve.
Asì que en el foro se pone una ridícula máscara de millonario con un Veyron que no se cree nadie.
Cuando él nos llama remeros losers en realidad se lo está llamando a sí mismo, recordando aquel chaval tímido y explotado por su empresa que perdió la virginidad con un jefe de cocina.


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo me voy de fiesta. Vacaciones pagadas manda



Es lo que tiene ser mujer, juegas la vida en modo fácil.
Si tuvieras que ponerte en nuestra piel aunque fuera una semana te daba un parraque.


----------



## Mentalharm (24 Ago 2022)

En algunos pueblos de la Sagra, tienen la costumbre de que te folles a una gitana sin dientes a la que le huele el coño a una ristra de ajos podridos pero que al menos su hermano es tu colega y te invita a comer con el resto de la familia gitana.
Es lo que recuerdo de esa historia.
Ojalá pudiera ir a la Sagra


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Ago 2022)

Tan cerca de Madrid y tan lejos de dios.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Ago 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> En algunos pueblos de la Sagra, tienen la costumbre de que te folles a una gitana sin dientes a la que le huele el coño a una ristra de ajos podridos pero que al menos su hermano es tu colega y te invita a comer con el resto de la familia gitana.
> Es lo que recuerdo de esa historia.
> Ojalá pudiera ir a la Sagra



Yo recuerdo otro fragmento: Hicieron una ensalada de gambas que, según el que relataba la historia, estaba cojonuda.

Cada vez que leo esa historia me entran ganas de potar. Lo que se rebajan algunos por follar , si es que ocurrió de verdad, claro esta.


----------



## Mentalharm (24 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo recuerdo otro fragmento: Hicieron una ensalada de gambas que, según el que relataba la historia, estaba cojonuda.
> 
> Cada vez que leo esa historia me entran ganas de potar. Lo que se rebajan algunos por follar , si es que ocurrió de verdad, claro esta.



Es uno de esos polvos de los que te arrepientes el resto de tu vida


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y ha trabajado de pizzero, por favor no olvidemos este detalle porque me parece importantísimo.
> Cada vez que un forero utiliza la palabra "pizzero" a Covid le entran sudores fríos de aquella época entre fogones preparando la masa y luego yendo con la moto a entregar el pedido.
> Por qué creéis que aún sigue en el hilo?
> En el fondo quiere hablar de todo esto, pero no se atreve.
> ...



Es pura proyección. Va de triunfadóh cuando no es más que una cotilla visillera sin un duro, apuntando en fichas lo que va diciendo este o aquel forero para luego "bajárselo a pipa", que no sé qué cojones quiere decir. Pero ya se sabe, la jerga delincuente-canil.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> No hay timoneles hay remeros más cerca o lejos del del látigo.
> 
> Si te refieres a mando intermierdo, en mi empresa hay 7 niveles jerárquicos, siendo el más bajo técnico y el más alto gerente, yo estoy en el cuarto peldaño si empiezas a contar desde abajo o desde arriba, no se si eso se considera mando intermierdo o que hostias, porque muchas veces mando intermedio se le dice a un jefe de equipo que sería segundo peldaño desde abajo.
> 
> ...



Impresionante


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que pasa remeritos jajajajjajajaja to la mañana chupando o que



Paqui, ya que vas de chulita vamos a decir las cosas claras: AQUÍ LA ÚNICA QUE HA CHUPADO, Y MUCHO, ERES TÚ.
El problema es que cada vez tienes rabos de peor calidad a tu alcance, lo que en la jerga del foro se conoce como EL MURO.
Ya te dije anteriormente que en este hilo te diríamos las verdades del barquero, esto no es un libro de Paulo Coelho.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No sabes de la misa la media, no te las des, perdedor. Que mucho Veyron y mucho te entierro en dinero y te pasas aquí todo el día a ver qué dice este o el otro. Dime de lo que presumes.
> 
> Ya sabes cómo sigue. Triste, que eres un triste. Que te vienes al foro para ver si hay alguien más triste que tú y así justificar tu miseria.



xddddddddd

si te cuento mi tarde y ahora que he llegado lloras

pero no quiero ser cruel

sigue comiendo mierda con la charini jajjaj


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y hay que recalcar que ha trabajado de pizzero, por favor no olvidemos este detalle porque me parece importantísimo.
> Cada vez que un forero utiliza la palabra "pizzero" a Covid le entran sudores fríos de aquella época entre fogones preparando la masa y luego yendo con la moto a entregar el pedido.
> Por qué creéis que aún sigue en el hilo?
> En el fondo quiere hablar de todo esto en el hilo, pero no se atreve.
> ...



yo lo poco que he "trabajado" ha sido sentadito delante de un PC foreando

pero bueno te hace ilu seguir el hoax de calvicion keep going, eso si a los clonecitos no se lo permito van todos pal ignore

y nunca he cobrado 1100 de mierda, ajjajajaj yo por eso si que no me levanto de la cama, menudo pauperrimo eres farguito la virgen, el gotaus por lo menos ronda los 2k y le da para tener charo y crias con las que es feliz  

el byron lo acabo de aparcar, menuda roca, las chorts se giran


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es pura proyección. Va de triunfadóh cuando no es más que una cotilla visillera sin un duro, apuntando en fichas lo que va diciendo este o aquel forero para luego "bajárselo a pipa", que no sé qué cojones quiere decir. Pero ya se sabe, la jerga delincuente-canil.



cuando uno gana más en un trade que el farguito medio en un año al principio te sientes sucio, pero luego comprendes que los remeritos sois escoria pura tal como dije post atrás, quereis el mal ajeno igualar a todos por abajo, como los monguers que me despertaron hoy a las 7am


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> yo lo poco que he "trabajado" ha sido sentadito delante de un PC foreando
> 
> pero bueno te hace ilu seguir el hoax de calvicion keep going, eso si a los clonecitos no se lo permito van todos pal ignore
> 
> ...



Cito el mensaje antes de que lo borres.
Chavales, el pizzero dice que aún tiene el Bugatti, el mismo coche que Floyd Myweather y Benzema!
Que siga la fiesta!
Muchas gracias por alegrarme las tardes, pizzero.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cito el mensaje antes de que lo borres.
> Chavales, el pizzero dice que aún tiene el Bugatti, el mismo coche que Floyd Myweather y Benzema!
> Que siga la fiesta!
> Muchas gracias por alegrarme las tardes, pizzero.
> ...



siempre lo he tenido, vosotros como comeis pollas vais en patin al remo jajajaj, o peor enmascarillados en transporte pubico, tu farguito encima tardabas hora y media en ir al curro como un subnormal jajajaj, tu vida es mierda pura jajjaja sin carro encima

menos el gotaus que tendrá un XSARA PICASO ajaJajAaJ







vaya maquina gotaus, y si no es este seguro que uno similar

ya que a CHARO le encantan los monomierdumenes, y en casa se hace lo que CHARO DIGA


----------



## Mentalharm (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> siempre lo he tenido, vosotros como comeis pollas vais en patin al remo jajajaj, o peor enmascarillados en transporte pubico, tu farguito encima tardabas hora y media en ir al curro como un subnormal jajajaj, tu vida es mierda pura jajjaja sin carro encima
> 
> menos el gotaus que tendrá un XSARA PICASO ajaJajAaJ
> 
> ...



si tanto quieres chapar bocas podrias subir una foto de tu byron o de tu cash sano con alguna hoja de papel que ponga tu nombre del foro, no tiene que salir ni tu cara. Si no, esque esta claro que eres un fantasma, y que solo quieres regodearte en tu papel ficticio


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> si tanto quieres chapar bocas podrias subir una foto de tu byron o de tu cash sano con alguna hoja de papel que ponga tu nombre del foro, no tiene que salir ni tu cara. Si no, esque esta claro que eres un fantasma, y que solo quieres regodearte en tu papel ficticio



pa que? prefiero que tengais la ilusión de que soy un nini pichero jajajja


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cito el mensaje antes de que lo borres.
> Chavales, el pizzero dice que aún tiene el Bugatti, el mismo coche que Floyd Myweather y Benzema!
> Que siga la fiesta!
> Muchas gracias por alegrarme las tardes, pizzero.
> ...



Molan las historias que se monta. En su cabeza son espectaculares. Pero la realidad es...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y muchas acabarán follándoselas, pero ya te digo yo el motivo de por qué lo hacen las muy viciosas: Acceso gratuito al polvo blanco
> 
> En mi época de Badoo, empiezo un día a chatear con una tía que tampoco es que fuera del otro mundo, total que tras varios días de hacer el gilipollas en el chat quedamos en su pueblo a tomar algo. La tía: "jiji, jaja, que alto eres, que fuerte estás, que majo eres, guapetón la siguiente copa nos la tomamos en mi casa jiji". Ella una auxiliar de clínica que se parecía poco a las fotos que muestra en Badoo, tomadas hace años, ahora más gorda, más charo, más derroida, lo único que tenía unas buenas tetazas que en ese momento me dieron morbo así que tiré para adelante.
> 
> ...



la pura realidad de ésta, nuestra España, en un solo post.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, ya que vas de chulita vamos a decir las cosas claras: AQUÍ LA ÚNICA QUE HA CHUPADO, Y MUCHO, ERES TÚ.
> El problema es que cada vez tienes rabos de peor calidad a tu alcance, lo que en la jerga del foro se conoce como EL MURO.
> Ya te dije anteriormente que en este hilo te diríamos las verdades del barquero, esto no es un libro de Paulo Coelho.



Que va hombre, has chupado tu más seguro


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

que tal va la placita, sigues mamando polla en el ayuntamiento a ver si cae?


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> siempre lo he tenido, vosotros como comeis pollas vais en patin al remo jajajaj, o peor enmascarillados en transporte pubico, tu farguito encima tardabas hora y media en ir al curro como un subnormal jajajaj, tu vida es mierda pura jajjaja sin carro encima
> 
> menos el gotaus que tendrá un XSARA PICASO ajaJajAaJ



Yo voy en un audi a4 1.9 tdi del 98.
Ese motor del grupo VAG sí es una roca, cualquiera que sepa algo de coches te lo dirá.
Mejor mi viejo coche de verdad que tu Veyron de mentira.
Quién te iba a decir que Farguito tenía un coche mejor que el tuyo.
Pizzero, de esta no te recuperas.
En este hilo te hemos follado más el culo que tu jefe de cocina en la pizzería.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo voy en un audi a4 1.9 tdi del 98.
> Ese motor del grupo VAG sí es una roca, cualquiera que sepa algo de coches te lo dirá.
> Mejor mi viejo coche de verdad que tu Veyron de mentira.
> Quién te iba a decir que Farguito tenía un coche mejor que el tuyo...
> ...



24 años de carro, impressive

falta saber de donde es farguito el monguer jajaja

de ciudad grande se ve que no, ya que no dejan meter tartanas, bueno y el proximo año en ninguna

ve mirando patines

farguito yo voy a 200, tu a 110 pa no consumir dieselo que tus 1100 no dan pa mucho

la unica follada aquí es la mía a vosotros 2 ya que ataco con *munición real* y vosotros solo podeis especular, se siente ovejos


----------



## Mentalharm (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pa que? prefiero que tengais la ilusión de que soy un nini pichero jajajja



Entonces queda confirmado. Eres un nini, pero ni siquiera eres pizzero. Mamá te da 20€ a la semana para Doritos y Monster, ahorras 5 de esos euros para al cabo de dos meses poder pagar una mamada a la guarra más vieja de tu pueblo, vía pasión.com


----------



## chocalandro (24 Ago 2022)

Hoy he firmado el fin de contrato y el finiquito
Ya he pedido hora en el SEPE para que me gestionen el paro
Se acabó el remar por unos meses


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

hamego pa que?

ya te adelanto que vas A SUSPENDER

como buen fraca, you are gonna frakear


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Entonces queda confirmado. Eres un nini, pero ni siquiera eres pizzero. Mamá te da 20€ a la semana para Doritos y Monster, ahorras 5 de esos euros para al cabo de dos meses poder pagar una mamada a la guarra más vieja de tu pueblo, vía pasión.com



sep me da 15 en realidad jajajaj

enga downie sigue mamando


----------



## Alguien random (24 Ago 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Hoy he firmado el fin de contrato y el finiquito
> Ya he pedido hora en el SEPE para que me gestionen el paro
> Se acabó el remar por unos meses



Lo vas a flipar cuando veas el paro de mierda que se queda. Y a los 6 meses cobras solo el 50%. En 15 años se ha ido a la puta el préstamo por desempleo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

espero que cuentes tu FRACASO aquí, para echarme unos buenos loles


----------



## Mentalharm (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> sep me da 15 en realidad jajajaj
> 
> enga downie sigue mamando



Yo no te he insultado, solo he descrito tu mas que probable vida. ¿He sido muy certero? ¿He herido tus sentimientos? Oh pobrecito... Nada que no se pase con un poco de fardar de vida inexistente sin probar nada, para generar polemica que te mantenga distraido de tu realidad anteriormente ya descrita.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Yo no te he insultado, solo he descrito tu mas que probable vida. ¿He sido muy certero? ¿He herido tus sentimientos? Oh pobrecito... Nada que no se pase con un poco de fardar de vida inexistente sin probar nada, para generar polemica que te mantenga distraido de tu realidad anteriormente ya descrita.



si estoy crying a lot right now, u hurt my feelings 

no fardo lo que debería, me rilo en las vuestras de mierda, contadas por vosotros


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

Estimado Walter, no existe la mala publicidad.
Me siguen llegando notificaciones de las primeras páginas del hilo, foreros que lo están descubriendo ahora...
Esto se debe a la gran visibilidad del hilo.
Gracias a las tonterías de estos dos en las últimas páginas el hilo ha sido visto por @Ladrillofobo, por poner un ejemplo.
Este señor nos ha contado en un tocho magistral varias perlas sobre los mandos intermedios, de hecho él mismo es mando intermedio en una empresa importante de este país.
Mientras sigan apareciendo foreros top para darnos su opinión de este tema me da igual que salgan la Paqui, el pizzero y alguno más.
Cuando hablen estos tomátelo como si fueran anuncios, le vas dando para abajo hasta que aparecen los mensajes buenos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Hoy he firmado el fin de contrato y el finiquito
> Ya he pedido hora en el SEPE para que me gestionen el paro
> Se acabó el remar por unos meses



Excelente, ¿cuantos meses de paro tienes?

No seas gilipollas, gástalo todo, no busques trabajo antes de agotarlo TODO. Hay que remar lo mínimo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimado Walter, no existe la mala publicidad.
> Me siguen llegando notificaciones de las primeras páginas del hilo, foreros que lo están descubriendo ahora...
> Esto se debe a la gran visibilidad del hilo.
> Gracias a las tonterías de estos dos en las últimas páginas el hilo ha sido visto por @Ladrillofobo, por poner un ejemplo.
> ...



si ya sé que tu táctica de citarme seguido es que suba tu mierda de hilo

no hace falta que te explayes tanto, ya te conozco con los datos que has dado, como el tonto del gotaus, por eso os pipeo como quiero


----------



## Fargo (24 Ago 2022)

Página 415, que lo disfrutes.
No olvides darle las gracias a @Ladrillofobo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

a tomar por culo se va tu padre todos los días, cual farguito a remar para que tu puedas estar en hinternec 

clonazo come pollas hijo de puta retrasado, no eres nadie, un anodino chupapollas


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

eres mas tonto que un ladrillo

no pierdo el tiempo con clones

puerta


----------



## Mentalharm (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> si estoy crying a lot right now, u hurt my feelings
> 
> no fardo lo que debería, me rilo en las vuestras de mierda, contadas por vosotros



Ser humano es lo que tiene, a mi me parece mas triste ser un personaje de cartón-piedra por mero aburrimiento. Venga, vuélvete al Byron Tito Tate


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Ago 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Ser humano es lo que tiene, a mi me parece mas triste ser un personaje de cartón-piedra por mero aburrimiento. Venga, vuélvete al Byron Tito Tate



tira a mamarla tb npc pesao


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> que tal va la placita, sigues mamando polla en el ayuntamiento a ver si cae?



Ya ves que chupa ese y que lo digas jajajajajaja


----------



## Azog el Profanador (25 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya ves que chupa ese y que lo digas jajajajajaja



¿Ya has enseñado una teta?. Arriba ese ánimo con música alegre.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Ago 2022)

Mi teléfono está empeñado en que venda Porsches, compre Porsches.... la noche le confunde, cuanto más corro con el coche me salen más Porsches.

Se ve que no tiene ni puta idea ... mientras vosotros discutis quién es mas fraca...

Fargo, eres muy cobarde si en tu situación no abandonas el trabajo o consigues que te echen, yo estoy en ello, espero que se me termine el curro, quiero mi tiempo y mi vida, no los putos euros de mierda.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (25 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es pura proyección. Va de triunfadóh cuando no es más que una cotilla visillera sin un duro, apuntando en fichas lo que va diciendo este o aquel forero para luego "bajárselo a pipa", que no sé qué cojones quiere decir. Pero ya se sabe, la jerga delincuente-canil.



Bajarse a pipa a alguien lo dicen los jugadores de counter strike...


----------



## Gothaus (25 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Bajarse a pipa a alguien lo dicen los jugadores de counter strike...



Ahora se explican muchas cosas. El cuenco de Doritos al lado, intuyo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2022)

Disfruten lo remado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## urano (25 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Suicidate


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2022)

Lo peor es que conozco a alguno así...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## chocalandro (25 Ago 2022)

Todo en orden, en el certificado de empresa me han puesto finalización de contrato
Ahora a esperar a que las charos del sepe me llamen (Desde su casa teletrabajando seguramente) para inscribirme como demandante de empleo y pedir mi paguita.

¿Hay alguna manera luego tras haber finalizado el paro de pedir otra paguita y no remar más?


----------



## Fargo (25 Ago 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Todo en orden, en el certificado de empresa me han puesto finalización de contrato



Enhorabuena, amigo.
Desde hoy es usted un individuo libre de la esclavitud horaria de las galeras, un desertor de la plantación de algodón.
Muy pocos pueden decir esto hoy en día.
Cuando le entren dudas sobre volver a remar visite este hilo para recordar lo que se está perdiendo.
Mi consejo, reme solo en caso de extrema necesidad económica.
Su salud se lo agradecerá, muchos trabajos de hoy en día tienen condiciones inhumanas.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (25 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Lo peor es que conozco a alguno así...



qué grande miguel brieva


----------



## Fargo (25 Ago 2022)

Remar, remar y volver a remar.
Chavales, tras hacer 4 mañanas en la galera ahora 3 días de noche, la auténtica salud.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar, remar y volver a remar.
> Chavales, tras hacer 4 mañanas en la galera ahora 3 días de noche, la auténtica salud.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168185



puffff rotación de turnos, algunos lo llaman "turno anti estrés" pero a mi me parece la auténtica MIERDA

derroición total de tus ritmos circadianos, ya no sabes ni en que dia vives, no puedes planificar nada ni realizar ninguna actividad/cursillo al que tengas que ir todos los días a una hora determinada. Cada semana duermes en horas diferentes. Muerte.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (25 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar, remar y volver a remar.
> Chavales, tras hacer 4 mañanas en la galera ahora 3 días de noche, la auténtica salud.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168185



Ni acepto turnos rotativos ni tampoco jornada partida.
Si no fuerais tan lame culos todos tendríamos mejores condiciones, pero siempre hay arrastrados que aceptais esas mierdas.


----------



## Fargo (25 Ago 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Ni acepto turnos rotativos ni tampoco jornada partida.
> Si no fuerais tan lame culos todos tendríamos mejores condiciones, pero siempre hay arrastrados que aceptais esas mierdas.



Señores, tenemos un chico listo de la clase.
Probablemente un chavalín que lo más cerca que ha estado de trabajar es cuando hacía las misiones de sus videojuegos favoritos.
Escúchame bien, lumbrera. Si tú llegas a una empresa sin ser sobrino de nadie tienes que hacer los turnos que te toquen, si no apareces por tu centro de trabajo en el horario que te pongan te echan a la puta calle.
Hala, ya puedes seguir jugando al Call of duty.


----------



## Fargo (25 Ago 2022)

Una cosa que me planteo últimamente es si es posible desconectar del trabajo hasta tal punto que te olvides totalmente de él las horas que no estás trabajando.
Para esto hacen falta hobbys inmersivos y apasionantes que te atrapen de verdad.
La clave es encontrar esos hobbys y aferrarte a ellos, cada uno tendrá los suyos.
Sin duda teniendo estos hobbys los días de remo se hacen mucho más llevaderos.
El trabajo será solo una parte del día, luego haces otras cosas y olvidas incluso que mañana trabajas.
Esto es lo que hay que evitar, como caigamos aquí estamos bien jodidos:


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

*Noticias frescas:*
Chiqui quiere subir el Salario Mínimo a 1100 euros la semana que viene, justamente la cantidad que cobro yo.
Permitidme adelantar que ese sueldo es una absoluta BASURA con los precios actuales.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Ago 2022)

Creo que me han puesto en el ignore... por decir la verdad, sin deudas ni familia y no tiene cojones a dejar el trabajo o intentar que lo despidan.

Condenado a la infelicidad por el mismo.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Creo que me han puesto en el ignore... por decir la verdad, sin deudas ni familia y no tiene cojones a dejar el trabajo o intentar que lo despidan.
> 
> Condenado a la infelicidad por el mismo.



Nunca te he puesto en el ignore, amigo.
Ya estoy intentando que me despidan, llevo meses haciendo lo mínimo y sudando de todo, pero a la empresa le da igual.
Reconozco que estoy más cómodo ahora, me veo como un funcionario porque llego, ficho, me toco las pelotas, me escaqueo todo lo que puedo y cobro lo mismo a final de mes.
Si me quieren echar que me echen, si no hoy mismo vuelvo a las 23 a tocarme la huevada.
Precisamente, lo que he perdido es el miedo.
A hacer mal mi trabajo, a perder mi trabajo...y sin miedo se vive mucho mejor.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Noticias frescas:*
> Chiqui quiere subir el Salario Mínimo a 1100 euros la semana que viene, justamente la cantidad que cobro yo.
> Permitidme adelantar que ese sueldo es una absoluta BASURA con los precios actuales.



Jajajja enhorabuena, eres lo más bajo entre los remeros.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Jajajja enhorabuena, eres lo más bajo entre los remeros.



En cambio el pizzero con una hora de trade gana lo que yo en 6 meses (en su cabeza suena espectacular).
Ponte a echar currículums pizzero, di que tienes experiencia en el sector de la alimentación.

Ver archivo adjunto 1168916


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En cambio el pizzero con una hora de trade gana lo que yo en 6 meses (en su cabeza suena espectacular).
> Ponte a echar currículums pizzero, di que tienes experiencia en el sector de la alimentación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168916



6600 solo?


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 6600 solo?



Tú sacas 10.000 en media hora porque eres un crack.
Luego guardas tu partida del GTA y bajas con el patinete a comprar unas chuches para celebrarlo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú sacas 10.000 en media hora porque eres un crack.
> Luego guardas tu partida del GTA y bajas con el patinete a comprar unas chuches para celebrarlo.



Farguito que se siente siendo la última mierda?


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Farguito que se siente siendo la última mierda?



Dimelo tú Covid, que sentías en la pizzería?
Echale un par y hablemos de ello, ábrenos tu corazón.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dimelo tú Covid, que sentías en la pizzería?
> Echale un par y hablemos de ello, ábrenos tu corazón.



Siento hambre cuando entro en una.

Tu en cambio eres la última mierda ganando el smi jajjaja pauperrimooooo


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Siento hambre cuando entro en una.



Eras repartidor o trabajabas más bien "entre fogones"?
Echas de menos aquel curro?


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eras repartidor o trabajabas más bien "entre fogones"?
> Echas de menos aquel curro?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168941



Era y soy cliente. 

Tú comes pollas por el smi que sientes al tragar?


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Era y soy cliente.
> 
> Tú comes pollas por el smi que sientes al tragar?



Como te gusta hablar de pollas, desde que el jefe de cocina de la pizzería te abrió el orto ya no volviste a ser el mismo.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Políticos, esos mafiosos que votáis cada 4 años.


----------



## Murray's (26 Ago 2022)

Spain curras 10 h te pago 7


----------



## Gothaus (26 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Spain curras 10 h te pago 7



Solución: hacer como que curras 10 y hacer 5 efectivas. Es la huelga a la española.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Solución: hacer como que curras 10 y hacer 5 efectivas. Es la huelga a la española.



El otro día tenía una contractura del gym y se me quitó en el trabajo, con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

*Noticias frescas: *ayer se aprobó la ley del "Solo sí es sí".
Para eso remamos, para financiar a feminazis que se inventan leyes que nos destruyen, con el beneplácito del PPSOE.
Otra razón para no remar o remar en "b" es no alimentar un Sistema que nos está jodiendo una y otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Es que no es lo mismo trabajar que ir al trabajo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Creo que me han puesto en el ignore... por decir la verdad, sin deudas ni familia y no tiene cojones a dejar el trabajo o intentar que lo despidan.
> 
> Condenado a la infelicidad por el mismo.



Pero tendrá que tener un poco de cabeza mirando al futuro.

Dejar de remar puede ser una solución temporal pero lo mismo el año que viene se muere de hambre. ¿AH?

Acumular cash sano es NECESARIO... nos guste o no.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pero tendrá que tener un poco de cabeza mirando al futuro.
> 
> Dejar de remar puede ser una solución temporal pero lo mismo el año que viene se muere de hambre. ¿AH?
> 
> Acumular cash sano es NECESARIO... nos guste o no.



Correcto, lo que no quiero es tener que volver en poco tiempo a echar currículums desesperado porque se me acabó el dinero para empezar en una galera igual o peor que la de ahora, encima con período de prueba.
Ahora mismo estoy fijo, mi contrato es indefinido y me permite tocarme las pelotas.
Lo único duro es tener que cumplir los dichosos horarios, creo que aumentando mi sudapollismo y tocahuevismo podría estar mejor aún.
Solo me faltaría una buena potrilla joven para el tito Fargo, creo que tengo más posibilidades de encontrarla con trabajo que sin trabajo.
Vosotros creéis que podría ligarme una como la de Enrique Ponce? No pierdo la fe, chavales.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Correcto, lo que no quiero es tener que volver en poco tiempo a echar currículums desesperado porque se me acabó el dinero para empezar en una galera igual o peor que la de ahora, encima con período de prueba.
> Ahora mismo estoy fijo, mi contrato es indefinido y me permite tocarme las pelotas.
> Lo único duro es tener que cumplir los dichosos horarios, creo que aumentando mi sudapollismo y tocahuevismo podría estar mejor aún.
> Solo me faltaría una buena potrilla joven para el tito Fargo, creo que tengo más posibilidades de encontrarla con trabajo que sin trabajo.
> ...



Pero si se tiene que EMPINAR para besarla jaja qué triste, y encima el parguelas lo hizo mal y la ha CAGADO:









'Sálvame': Paloma Cuevas y Enrique Ponce intimaron hace menos de tres meses, según Gema López


Tal y como ha confesado Gema López, el torero habría solapado su matrimonio con los inicios de su relación con Ana Soria




www.lecturas.com


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Correcto, lo que no quiero es tener que volver en poco tiempo a echar currículums desesperado porque se me acabó el dinero para empezar en una galera igual o peor que la de ahora, encima con período de prueba.
> Ahora mismo estoy fijo, mi contrato es indefinido y me permite tocarme las pelotas.
> Lo único duro es tener que cumplir los dichosos horarios, creo que aumentando mi sudapollismo y tocahuevismo podría estar mejor aún.
> Solo me faltaría una buena potrilla joven para el tito Fargo, creo que tengo más posibilidades de encontrarla con trabajo que sin trabajo.
> ...



Vela a San Judas, chortinas de maduro solo famoso con cash sano, posición y entornito.


----------



## amanciortera (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Correcto, lo que no quiero es tener que volver en poco tiempo a echar currículums desesperado porque se me acabó el dinero para empezar en una galera igual o peor que la de ahora, encima con período de prueba.
> Ahora mismo estoy fijo, mi contrato es indefinido y me permite tocarme las pelotas.
> Lo único duro es tener que cumplir los dichosos horarios, creo que aumentando mi sudapollismo y tocahuevismo podría estar mejor aún.
> Solo me faltaría una buena potrilla joven para el tito Fargo, creo que tengo más posibilidades de encontrarla con trabajo que sin trabajo.
> ...



la tia tiene unos pies grandes como un jugador de baloncesto


----------



## roncuronio (26 Ago 2022)

pizzero, traeme una vegetal, ya está pagada con tu madre


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> la tia tiene unos pies grandes como un jugador de baloncesto



Se lo perdono, ella deberá perdonar que gane 1100 euros al mes.


----------



## Murray's (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169146


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169296



El que más tiene, más quiere.
Sobre todo si no tiene que dar un palo al agua para ello.


----------



## Fargo (26 Ago 2022)

Paqui ha desaparecido del hilo.
Desde que puse su anuncio se ve que le ha ido bien y ahora reniega de nosotros.
Aquí tenéis por si algún remero quiere desfogarse, si la folláis bien os prepara unas lentejas.
@pacopalotes


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1168897



Bueno , yo estoy teniendo una tarde espectacular. La faena es relajada por el momento y el encargado me ha puesto de ayudante a una mujer cachonda , simpática , trabajadora, habladora... Mejor no puedo estar.

Una cosa que no entiende @Jevitronka es que las mujeres tienen la capacidad de hacer feliz a un hombre sin necesidad de quitarse la ropa ni de hablar de cosas calenturientas. A algunos nos basta con mirarlas y hablar con ellas para sentirnos genial.

¡VIVA LAS MUJERES HERMOSAS!


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno , yo estoy teniendo una tarde espectacular. La faena es relajada por el momento y el encargado me ha puesto de ayudante a una mujer cachonda , simpática , trabajadora, habladora... Mejor no puedo estar.
> 
> Una cosa que no entiende @Jevitronka es que las mujeres tienen la capacidad de hacer feliz a un hombre sin necesidad de quitarse la ropa ni de hablar de cosas calenturientas. A algunos nos basta con mirarlas y hablar con ellas para sentirnos genial.
> 
> ¡VIVA LAS MUJERES HERMOSAS!



Eso también puede hacerlo un hombre. El ser buen compañero no entiende de sexos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso también puede hacerlo un hombre. El ser buen compañero no entiende de sexos



Yo soy heterosexual, me gusta tener mujeres bonitas cerca y mirarlas y hablar con ellas. Trabajar con mujeres me supone un plus.

Me termino el café irlandés y me voy para dentro. Que pases buena tarde, Jevi.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo soy heterosexual, me gusta tener mujeres bonitas cercas y mirarlas y hablar con ellas. Trabajar con mujeres me supone un plus.
> 
> Me termino el café irlandés y me voy para dentro. Que pases buena tarde, Jevi.



Yo también soy heterosexual y me da igual tener un compañero hombre o mujer si curran y se portan como tiene que ser.

Bebiendo en horas de trabajo?


----------



## roncuronio (26 Ago 2022)

Pizzero, joputa traete la pizza de una vez coñio, no me hagas ir a buscarte que te rajo las ruedas del Veyron


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se lo perdono, ella deberá perdonar que gane 1100 euros al mes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169297



Vas listo. 1100 euro se han gastado estos dos en cualquier tarde de verano.


----------



## insanekiller (26 Ago 2022)

Bueno hacia tiempo que no me pasaba, sinceramente no se como el pizzero tiene los huevos de aparecer por aquí con esa vocecilla, no deberia estar dandole a los exchange? solo se que ahora al único que se dedica a eso que conozco IRL esta ocupadísimo con eso y sus quehaceres como para meterse en un foro y hacer seguimiento de lo que dicen de el, lo dicho xdddddd, el rison y el meme del jilo. Y antes que nadie venga a decirme que no me ha hecho nada me come los huevos, para mi ese tío es un tirado que no puede ni ha puesto ni una captura de su cartera o sus assets un fantasma de los gordos y que no tiene un puto duro, lo cual creo que deberia ser ignorado por completo, ahora se dedicara a seguir mis mensajes antiguos para decirme que el gana 10 o 20 veces mas, que donde yo vivo es lo habitual y anda que no conozco a gente q gana 60k o 100k al año, ya dije que alguno de estos le estuve montando y preparando ordenadores de epoca y maquinas arcade, si alguien como ellos que somos colegas por mucha diferencia de dinero que haya y no me afecta el random este se cree que por decirlo en un foro los demas vamos a estar anhelar ser el, anda ya y vete a tomar por culo, inútil. Estamos aquí hablando de cosas serias como para que el gilipollas este diga que si gana 6k o 20k al mes, anda que me importa algo, que nadie te ha preguntado, que vienes aquí por si alguien con el agua al cuello te lee y dice "juer, q bien esta covid que no tiene q no va justo a final de mes como yo gñe". Necesitamos mas seriedad.

En mi caso quizás tengo que acelerar las cosas para escapar del remo, explico: no estoy mal en el remo pero viendo el panorama actual deberia estar ya en casa con mi paro, el problema que a pesar de que ya lo tengo todo atado para retirarme no puedo porque hacerlo implicaría perder alrededor de 20 o 30k y quizás el paro, con lo cual aunque mañana mismo pudiese retírame no puedo por el hecho de perder eso, las cosas se están poniendo inquietas y simplemente lo que quiero es salirme ya mismo para ponerme en marcha con lo que tengo que hacer. Tenia que hacer preparativos y cada día que pasa es peor porque las cosas si no suben de precio al final no hay stock y claro hasta que no deje el remo no puedo ponerme en marcha, no se si alguien mas estará así pero es un sinvivir poruque hay bastante incertidumbre y no quiero que me pille el toro por esperarme a salir en un buen momento, este foro la verdad que te crea mucha presión porque parece que todo se va ir a la mierda este año o el próximo y la verdad me joderia haber estado remando y no poder retirarme a tiempo, si pudiese salirme aun perdiendo entre 10k y con mi paro "no me importaría mucho" asi que fijaros lo que comulgo con el foro, el problema es que ya se ha demostrado que aqui hay mucho: que viene el lobo, que viene el lobo, y luego no viene, pero claro basta que sea esa vez y justo te pille.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Ago 2022)

He acabado mi jornada laboral y ahora es cuando debería quedar con mi chortina apelera para preñar gostosamente a pelo. OSTIAPUTAYAMECAGOENDIOSJODERASCODEVIDAMECAGOENLOSMUERTOSDETODOSYAOSTIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Sin chortina a pelo todo es una puta mierda. Vamos a ser claros ya de una puta vez joder ostia , que os reviento la puta cabeza, os desnuco. SIN CHORTINA PARA FORNIQUE A PELO TODO ES UNA PUTA MIERDA. ¿lo repito otra vez? Estoy en mi plenitud físcosexual necesito preñar y gostar.




Spoiler



ME CAGO EN DIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS AAHHHHHHHHHHHH


AHHHHHHHHHHHH


HIJOS DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo también soy heterosexual y me da igual tener un compañero hombre o mujer si curran y se portan como tiene que ser.
> 
> Bebiendo en horas de trabajo?



Pudiendo elegir , prefiero tener una mujer a mi lado.

La máquina del café tiene muchas opciones. Nunca he sido de tomar café , cuando trajeron la máquina el año pasado servía cafés gratis, me dió por probar el irlandés y desde entonces estoy enganchado a esa droga.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (26 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tenemos un chico listo de la clase.
> Probablemente un chavalín que lo más cerca que ha estado de trabajar es cuando hacía las misiones de sus videojuegos favoritos.
> Escúchame bien, lumbrera. Si tú llegas a una empresa sin ser sobrino de nadie tienes que hacer los turnos que te toquen, si no apareces por tu centro de trabajo en el horario que te pongan te echan a la puta calle.
> Hala, ya puedes seguir jugando al Call of duty.



Esta claro el porque de q aceptes esas condiciones si me confundes con un chaval a mis 46 años y trabajando desde los 14...

No das una y por eso te mereces cobrar 1.100 y turnos.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pudiendo elegir , prefiero tener una mujer a mi lado.
> 
> La máquina del café tiene muchas opciones. Nunca he sido de tomar café , cuando trajeron la máquina el año pasado servía cafés gratis, me dió por probar el irlandés y desde entonces estoy enganchado a esa droga.



No está a tu lado, solo trabaja contigo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No está a tu lado, solo trabaja contigo



Físicamente lo ha estado durante las 8h que hemos estado juntos (pero no revueltos). Y fue todo fetén , firmaba por tener más días así.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Físicamente lo ha estado durante las 8h que hemos estado juntos (pero no revueltos). Y fue todo fetén , firmaba por tener más días así.



Los del curro son majos. Las de copas que me habré tomado yo con ellos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los del curro son majos. Las de copas que me habré tomado yo con ellos



A mi me invitan pero paso. Soy un hombre y no es la primera vez que me hablan de ir de putes. Por eso te digo que los tíos son otro rollo.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A mi me invitan pero paso. Soy un hombre y no es la primera vez que me hablan de ir de putes. Por eso te digo que los tíos son otro rollo.



Nosotros vamos todos juntos


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nosotros vamos todos juntos



¿De putes?


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿De putes?



No, las personas de mi curro son gente normal


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, las personas de mi curro son gente normal



De putes entonces , ellos quiero decir. Aunque bueno , eso no te lo van a reconocer. Son cosas de hombres.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> De putes entonces , ellos quiero decir. Aunque bueno , eso no te lo van a reconocer. Son cosas de hombres.



Mis compañeros no necesitan irse de putas, menos los chavalines el resto están casados


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis compañeros no necesitan irse de putas, menos los chavalines *el resto están casados*



De putes mínimo dos veces al mes.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Esta claro el porque de q aceptes esas condiciones si me confundes con un chaval a mis 46 años y trabajando desde los 14...
> 
> No das una y por eso te mereces cobrar 1.100 y turnos.



Yo trabajo desde los 8 años, conducía el camión de la empresa y lo aparcaba marcha atrás.
A los 11 me independicé, necesitaba tener mi espacio.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> He acabado mi jornada laboral y ahora es cuando debería quedar con mi chortina apelera para preñar gostosamente a pelo.
> 
> Sin chortina a pelo todo es una puta mierda. Vamos a ser claros ya de una puta vez joder ostia , que os reviento la puta cabeza, os desnuco. SIN CHORTINA PARA FORNIQUE A PELO TODO ES UNA PUTA MIERDA. ¿lo repito otra vez? Estoy en mi plenitud físcosexual necesito preñar y gostar



Hombre, por fin uno que me entiende.
Los tíos que no están todo el día pensando en follar chortinas son maricones, un hombre sano y en plenitud física siempre quiere preñar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Ago 2022)

Cuando tengais la chortina esa a pelo para gostar y fornicar agusto y sigais en el remo, contad por favor si se lleva mejor o no el remo sea duro/bueno/malo/bien/mal pagado.

Tengo curiosidad, porque es que no entiendo que os impide en vuestro tiempo libre y/o vacaciones buscar esa chortina tan deseada aunque sea para un polvo fugaz o quien sabe, para algo más.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Cuando tengais la chortina esa a pelo para gostar y fornicar agusto y sigais en el remo, contad por favor si se lleva mejor o no el remo sea duro/bueno/malo/bien/mal pagado.
> 
> Tengo curiosidad, porque es que no entiendo que os impide en vuestro tiempo libre y/o vacaciones buscar esa chortina tan deseada aunque sea para un polvo fugaz o quien sabe, para algo más.



Yo estaba ahorrando en modo lonchafinista extremo, ahora que he conseguido mis objetivos ya puedo dedicar más tiempo y dinero a la operación: *chortinas para tito Fargo.*
Sé que no será fácil, pero solo fracasa el que no lo intenta.
Subiré informes de campo al hilo, este remero agotado quiere una guarrilla joven para ir a la playa después de remar.
Me merezco algo así y lo sabéis.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hombre, por fin uno que me entiende.
> Los tíos que no están todo el día pensando en follar chortinas son maricones, un hombre sano y en plenitud física siempre quiere preñar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169836



¿Esa foto es de @pacopalotes?


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA.
Cuando estéis en la cama placidamente recordad que tito Fargo sigue por ahí remando en alguna empresa de mala muerte.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí cuando salgo del remo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> De putes mínimo dos veces al mes.



Y sus mujeres follando con negros en cuanto salen por la puerta


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hombre, por fin uno que me entiende.
> Los tíos que no están todo el día pensando en follar chortinas son maricones, un hombre sano y en plenitud física siempre quiere preñar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169836



Así es. Me levanto empalmado todos los días pensando en gostar chortinas a pelo como esa.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (27 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Cuando tengais la chortina esa a pelo para gostar y fornicar agusto y sigais en el remo, contad por favor si se lleva mejor o no el remo sea duro/bueno/malo/bien/mal pagado.
> 
> Tengo curiosidad, porque es que no entiendo que os impide en vuestro tiempo libre y/o vacaciones buscar esa chortina tan deseada aunque sea para un polvo fugaz o quien sabe, para algo más.



Nada impide buscarla, otra cosa es que la consigas


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui ha desaparecido del hilo.
> Desde que puse su anuncio se ve que le ha ido bien y ahora reniega de nosotros.
> Aquí tenéis por si algún remero quiere desfogarse, si la folláis bien os prepara unas lentejas.
> @pacopalotes
> ...



Ahora tengo un remo que atender, y muchos niñaros que ligarme, o al menos uno, pero la competencia es muy alta, no creo que pueda conseguirlo. Ya he Sido ignorada por los dos niñatos que encontré. Estoy buscando


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí cuando salgo del remo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169950



Jajajaja da pena y risa


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Ago 2022)

Aquí te descuidas un día y ya te lo han quitao


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Ago 2022)

Acaso creéis que es fácil ligarse un niño hoy día??? El mundo está lleno de calvos derroidos


----------



## Ladrillofobo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis compañeros no necesitan irse de putas, menos los chavalines el resto están casados



El chiste se cuenta solo, precisamente los casados ... ya sabes aquello de:

"Follas menos que un casao!!!"


----------



## Murray's (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (27 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ahora tengo un remo que atender, y muchos niñaros que ligarme, o al menos uno, pero la competencia es muy alta, no creo que pueda conseguirlo. Ya he Sido ignorada por los dos niñatos que encontré. Estoy buscando



Y porque no buscas hombres?

"Quien con niños se acuesta, amanece mojado". Si vas buscando niñatos luego no te quejes de que no saben, no tienen sangre, no tienen casa, no tienen dinero, tengo que invitarlos .... Busca hombres, que de 25 también hay (creo que te gustan más jóvenes) no todos a los 25 son niñatos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hombre, por fin uno que me entiende.
> *Los tíos que no están todo el día pensando en follar chortinas son maricones,* un hombre sano y en plenitud física siempre quiere preñar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169836



Falla tu argumento, ya que los maricones estarán pensando en follar todo el día pero con tios. Asi que no, no es lógico que quien no este pensando todo el día en follar sea maricón, porque de serlo, pensará en follar pero con tios.

Asi que, no. Hay tios que no están pensando todo el día en follar, sea con tias o tios al igual que hay tios que estarán pensando todo el día follar. Todo depende de uno mismo y de que la falta de sexo le afecte más o menos.

Además, sigo sin ver la relación en que tener persona para follar disponible en casa (sea tia o tio) te haga que el remo sea más soportable (sea este el que sea).


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Falla tu argumento, ya que los maricones estarán pensando en follar todo el día pero con tios. Asi que no, no es lógico que quien no este pensando todo el día en follar sea maricón, porque de serlo, pensará en follar pero con tios.
> 
> Asi que, no, hay tios que no están pensando todo el día en follar, sea con tias o tios.



No hay que tomárselo todo al pie de la letra, hombre.
Me refiero a que tienen menos líbido, su apetito sexual es más bajo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Yo veo esto por la calle y pienso en que llevo tiempo sin follar, no sé si me explico.
*Remar + NUNCAFOLLISMO = Mala combinación*


----------



## Ladrillofobo (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo veo esto por la calle y pienso en que llevo tiempo sin follar, no sé si me explico.
> *Remar + NUNCAFOLLISMO = Mala combinación*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1170271



Yo veo esto por la calle y pienso en que esa chiquita tiene una hiperlordosis de caballo, le debe doler la espalada con frecuencia, debería hacer ejercicios para corregirla antes de que se joda la espalda de forma irreparable:





También esta un poquillo gorda, veo que se le empieza a acumular grasa en culo y piernas, los brazos y antebrazos también se ven fofos, creo que no hace mucho deporte, yo creo que la salud de esta chica se beneficiaria mucho de apuntarse al gym, educación postural y hacer un pelin de dieta, no se puede vivir de genética y juventud para siempre, hay que cuidarse.

También pienso, oye que paz interior cuando uno pasa de mujeres, como pasear por un barrio lleno de heroinomanos con el mono y pensar, oleee, yo paso de heroína, la veo y no me dice nada, que paz interior


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> También pienso, oye que paz interior cuando uno pasa de mujeres, como pasear por un barrio lleno de heroinomanos con el mono y pensar, oleee, yo paso de heroína, la veo y no me dice nada, que paz interior



Cuando sea mayor quiero ser como usted.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Actualizo:
Ayer trabajé de noche, hoy he dormido poquísimo y en unas horas otra vez de noche.
Cuando duermes poco, durante el día nunca estás despierto del todo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2022)

pa pegarse un tiro, señores:









Esto es la ostia, la caseta del jardin: 400 pavos al mes.


https://www.pisos.com/alquilar/estudio-pedanias_oeste_la_nora-26744609980_100500/ Esto supera casi todo lo que había visto hasta ahora... manda cojones. Por favor no reporteis el anuncio, ya ha sido reportado al ayuntamiento y policía, interesa que siga en pie unos días para facilitar las cosas.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

La ventaja es que me sube el hilo cada vez que postea sus tonterías.
Para un hilo viejuno como este, se agradece que cualquiera de su opinión y lo mantenga en el candelero.
Esto va por todos los que os gusta el hilo, vuestra opinión siempre será bienvenida, hasta la del pizzero pauper @Covid Bryant.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170519



Farguito autolevantado su hilo


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Farguito autolevantado su hilo



Este hilo es como la libreta del Joker, delirios de un tipo perturbado.
No sé lo que puede salir de una mente enferma por el remo, el salario mínimo y el nuncafollismo.
El hilo será +18 a partir de ahora, abstenerse sensibles.
Estoy hasta las pelotas de remar y voy a contarlo todo, Calopez ha ganado mucho dinero con este hilo y me ha dado carta blanca para hacer y deshacer a mi antojo.


----------



## Paco12346 (27 Ago 2022)

Yo sere nuncafollista depresivo a punto de suicidarme pero nunca remero


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y sus mujeres follando con negros en cuanto salen por la puerta



Pues hasta ahí no llego , pero que los casados van de putas es un hecho. Ir de putas no es una actividad exclusiva de hombres solteros. El perfil del consumidor es muy variado.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues hasta ahí no llego , pero que los casados van de putas es un hecho. Ir de putas no es una actividad exclusiva de hombres solteros. El perfil del consumidor es muy variado.



Pues a eso voy, que tu te creerás que las mujeres de los puteros se quedan de brazos cruzados


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> El chiste se cuenta solo, precisamente los casados ... ya sabes aquello de:
> 
> "Follas menos que un casao!!!"



Ni que los no casados se pasen el día follando


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2022)

Nuevo jefecillo se pone chulito. Ganas de ponerme pasamontañas una noche y aplicarle BATE DE BEISBOL





__





Los "nuevos jefes" son aún peor que los "nuevos ricos". En cuanto un currito raso adquiere rango de jefecillo al poco tiempo se vuelve un tirano.


Lo he visto numerosas veces en diferentes empresas. Siempre es lo mismo: machaca raso es por H o por B ascendido a jefe de primer nivel (vamos la más baja de las mierdas entre los puestos de mando) y los primeros días todo son amabilidades, ilusiones, compadreo, tener en cuenta a los demás...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ni que los no casados se pasen el día follando



Ya, pero al menos no tienen que aguantaros:
*Aguantar a una mujer + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación





*


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya, pero al menos no tienen que aguantaros:
> *Aguantar a una mujer + No follártela = Mala combinación*



Eso es que no te interesa la mujer en sí. Así que la que sale ganando es la mujer.


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Y porque no buscas hombres?
> 
> "Quien con niños se acuesta, amanece mojado". Si vas buscando niñatos luego no te quejes de que no saben, no tienen sangre, no tienen casa, no tienen dinero, tengo que invitarlos .... Busca hombres, que de 25 también hay (creo que te gustan más jóvenes) no todos a los 25 son niñatos.



Y que lo digas. El niñato que conocí me hizo el lío para colocarme los copazos después de decir que me invitaba, no saben nada los putos niñatos menuda chusma están más correteados que nada ya. Encima como no rematé me ignoró, menudo hijo de puta, increíble xD


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es que no te interesa la mujer en sí. Así que la que sale ganando es la mujer.



A vosotras tampoco os interesan los hombres en sí, solo lo que pueden ofreceros.
Una palabra que os gusta mucho es"aportar", como en las entrevistas a famosas:
"Lo dejé con Fulanito porque no me aportaba nada".
"Ahora estoy muy feliz con Menganito porque me aporta x, y, z".


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A vosotras tampoco os interesan los hombres en sí, solo lo que pueden ofreceros.
> Una palabra que os gusta mucho es"aportar", como en las entrevistas a famosas:
> "Lo dejé con Fulanito porque no me aportaba nada".
> "Ahora estoy muy feliz con Menganito porque me aporta x, y, z".



Jamás en la vida nadie te va a aportar nada gratis. Lo que quieras has de ganártelo tu. Aquí y en la china popular


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Jamás en la vida nadie te va a aportar nada gratis. Lo que quieras has de ganártelo tu. Aquí y en la china popular



El problema es que muchos tíos os aportan cosas gratis con la esperanza de que os abráis de piernas (aunque luego no lo hagáis), y por eso va el paìs como va.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que muchos tíos os aportan cosas gratis con la esperanza de que os abráis de piernas (aunque luego no lo hagáis), y por eso va el paìs como va.



A mí los tíos me tratan de primera y saben que no me voy a abrir de piernas jamás. Es lo que tiene relacionarse con personas y no con gente


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí los tíos me tratan de primera y saben que no me voy a abrir de piernas jamás. Es lo que tiene relacionarse con personas y no con gente



Eso es lo que te hacen creer, y parece que te lo has creído.
Dile a uno de esos amigos un día de follar o simplemente ponle la mano en el muslo, a ver lo que pasa.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso es lo que te hacen creer, y parece que te lo has creído.
> Dile a uno de esos amigos un día de follar o simplemente ponle la mano en el muslo, a ver lo que pasa.



Lo bueno de todo es que me llevo igual de bien con sus mujeres o novias. El soltero sabe que va a cobrar en cuanto intenté algo. Y la cosa es que siguen hablando conmigo y tratándome con el cariño y la consideración de siempre ¿Como puede ser posible, según tu?


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo bueno de todo es que me llevo igual de bien con sus mujeres o novias. El soltero sabe que va a cobrar en cuanto intenté algo. Y la cosa es que siguen hablando conmigo y tratándome con el cariño y la consideración de siempre ¿Como puede ser posible, según tu?



Albergan la esperanza de un posible polvo contigo en el futuro, no quieren cerrarse esa puerta.
Los tíos pensamos así, no te lo creas si no quieres.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Albergan la esperanza de un posible polvo contigo en el futuro, no quieren cerrarse esa puerta.
> Los tíos pensamos así, no te lo creas si no quieres.



No, determinados tíos sois así. Gente, no personas


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

follaté a la pancha pacopalotes o como se llame que vive en un piso patera y le das 50€ para ayudarla en el alquiler

si remas es para algo xd


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues hasta ahí no llego , pero que los casados van de putas es un hecho. Ir de putas no es una actividad exclusiva de hombres solteros. El perfil del consumidor es muy variado.



A este lo pillaron yendo de putas cuando era un galán de Hollywood, por ejemplo.
Las mujeres creen que solo se van de putas los que no pueden permitirse follar sin pagar, nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## Fargo (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, determinados tíos sois así. Gente, no personas



Ponle la mano en el muslo a tu amigo a ver si te la quita.
En el fondo sabes que no te pararía los pies, por eso no lo haces.
La amistad entre hombres y mujeres queda muy bonita sobre el papel, hasta que la hembra agarra el rabo del macho y a follar como animales que somos.
Muy fea tendrìa que ser la tía para que el tío la rechace sexualmente llegado el caso.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ni que los no casados se pasen el día follando



Tienen más "libertad" No se tienen que esconder ni rendirle cuentas a nadie.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ponle la mano en el muslo a tu amigo a ver si te la quita.
> En el fondo sabes que no te pararía los pies, por eso no lo haces.



Pero si ya se la he puesto cien veces. Y en los hombros y en la cintura, y ellos a mí. Y todos tan amigos. 

Cosa que ni se me ocurriría hacer con alguien que acabo de conocer, ahí sí que guardo las distancias, y el que no las guarde se lleva una santa hostia


----------



## Azog el Profanador (27 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> El chiste se cuenta solo, precisamente los casados ... ya sabes aquello de:
> 
> "Follas menos que un casao!!!"



"Los mejores polvos de soltero y las mejores pajas de casado"


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tienen más "libertad" No se tienen que esconder ni rendirle cuentas a nadie.



O no quieren. La gente normal no pasa todo el tiempo pensando en follar


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> O no quieren. La gente normal no pasa todo el tiempo pensando en follar



Vosotras pasáis todo el tiempo pensando en como poner más pollas duras, no hay más que ver como salís a la calle y las fotos que subís a redes sociales.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vosotras pasáis todo el tiempo pensando en como poner más pollas duras, no hay más que ver como salís a la calle y las fotos que subís a redes sociales.



Serán las que vivan de poner pollas duras. A muchas eso no nos interesa lo más minimo


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Chavales, lo bueno del turno de noche es que se puede forear sentado con el móvil y encima te pagan más.
Lo malo es que no duermes, pero ya dormiré después cuando los demás vengan a trabajar.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Serán las que vivan de poner pollas duras. A muchas eso no nos interesa lo más minimo



Eso dicen todas.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso dicen todas.



No, todas no. Y lo sabes.

Pero además está de puta madre que las chavalas enseñen cacho, puedes mirar todo lo que quieras ¿No estás contento?


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, todas no. Y lo sabes.
> 
> Pero además está de puta madre que las chavalas enseñen cacho, puedes mirar todo lo que quieras ¿No estás contento?



No he dicho que me parezca mal, solo digo que os encanta poner pollas duras.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No he dicho que me parezca mal, solo digo que os encanta poner pollas duras.



Y yo te digo que a bastantes tías nos parece absurdo hacer eso. Habrá a quien le encante y habrá a quien no


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Señores, turno de noche hecho.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Ago 2022)

A remar y a vivir en zulitos









Esto es la ostia, la caseta del jardin: 400 pavos al mes.


https://www.pisos.com/alquilar/estudio-pedanias_oeste_la_nora-26744609980_100500/ Esto supera casi todo lo que había visto hasta ahora... manda cojones. Por favor no reporteis el anuncio, ya ha sido reportado al ayuntamiento y policía, interesa que siga en pie unos días para facilitar las cosas.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A remar y a vivir en zulitos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es así. Yo he Sido incapaz de encontrar nada


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Ago 2022)

Ya tengo reservao el hotel pero con estas ganas no vamos a llegal!!!!!
Pues nada hoy a la galera sin dormir chavales ya no hago esto más joder que asco, además no encuentro na, muy feos, muy feos, está mejor el que tengo en la reserva para octubre pero claro ese será un cabron cómo todos es que es así al final no me como una rosca como siempre jsjajajajaj bueno tengo dos en reserva un chulo certificado 100% y otro en duda pero de momento nada pasando hambre


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (28 Ago 2022)

Que la bellakera contigo con nadie más la consigooooo jajajajaja de tus gritos no me olvidoooooooo jajajaajjqjajjajaja la bellakera nos dominaaa jsjsjajsjsajjaj


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que la bellakera contigo con nadie más la consigooooo jajajajaja de tus gritos no me olvidoooooooo jajajaajjqjajjajaja la bellakera nos dominaaa jsjsjajsjsajjaj


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1171327



Es un temazo no seas amargao remerito claro como a ti nadie te pega grititosjajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Ago 2022)

Joder es que está muy mala la cosa. Hay pocos tíos y muchísimas mujeres y son todas guapas y están buenas. Tuve suerte los primeros días pero ya va flojeando la cosa ya no veo tanto ganado


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Joder es que está muy mala la cosa. Hay pocos tíos y muchísimas mujeres y son todas guapas y están buenas.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Chavales, con la miseria de sueldo que tengo he decidido dejar de ahorrar.
Estoy cansado de perderme la vida por no soltar un euro.
No sé si habrá algùn ahorrador extremo por aquí que luego se haya soltado la melena.
*Remar + Ahorrar todo el sueldo = Mala combinación*


----------



## amanciortera (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, con la miseria de sueldo que tengo he decidido dejar de ahorrar.
> Estoy cansado de perderme la vida por no soltar un euro.
> No sé si habrá algùn ahorrador extremo por aquí que luego se haya soltado la melena.
> *Remar + Ahorrar todo el sueldo = Mala combinación*



y en que te lo gastarás? putas y drogas? barcos y putas?


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> y en que te lo gastarás? putas y drogas? barcos y putas?



Te recuerdo que del remo saco 1100 euros limpios al mes.
El barco tendrá que esperar, alguna putilla puede caer para que este viejo remero se de un homenaje.


----------



## Red Herring (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, con la miseria de sueldo que tengo he decidido dejar de ahorrar.
> Estoy cansado de perderme la vida por no soltar un euro.
> No sé si habrá algùn ahorrador extremo por aquí que luego se haya soltado la melena.
> *Remar + Ahorrar todo el sueldo = Mala combinación*



Entre el lochafinismo extremo y vivir al día hay términos medios...


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, con la miseria de sueldo que tengo he decidido dejar de ahorrar.
> Estoy cansado de perderme la vida por no soltar un euro.
> No sé si habrá algùn ahorrador extremo por aquí que luego se haya soltado la melena.
> *Remar + Ahorrar todo el sueldo = Mala combinación*



Cuando se trata de dinero, los fallos y no tus aciertos son los que establecen lo bien o mal que te irá en la vida. Y estás a punto de cometer uno de los más gordos: ahorrar poco o directamente no ahorrar.

Sin ahorro no hay paraíso. Así de fácil. ¿Y por qué no ahorramos? Hay muchos motivos y 1.001 excusas como el clásico: ya lo haré cuando gane más.

La realidad es otra: la mayoría de las personas no ahorra porque si lo hace, es al final del mes. Ahorrar al final de mes no funciona, preahorrar, sí. Aparta un % de tu nómina el día que cobres, invierte y olvídate. Con el resto haz lo que quieras. Y no te centres solo en gastar poco, se trata también de aumentar los ingresos.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La realidad es otra: la mayoría de las personas no ahorra porque si lo hace, es al final del mes. Ahorrar al final de mes no funciona, preahorrar, sí.



Si yo la teoría la sé.
Llevo 5 años ahorrando el 80% de mi sueldo prácticamente todos los meses.
Y me he cansado. Ser muy ahorrador también te lleva a la amargura, perdiéndote la vida por el camino, dejando de ir a sitios por no gastarte un céntimo...
Al final tu vida se vuelve muy pequeña, es lo que me ha pasado a mí.
@ATARAXIO ha comentado sobre este asunto alguna vez.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Entre el lochafinismo extremo y vivir al día hay términos medios...



El problema es que estoy quemado de los porcentajes de ahorro, soy un tipo muy racional y el cuerpo me pide un buen homenaje irracional.
No hablo de comprarme un bmw o gastarme 6000 euros en un viaje, pero sí soltarme un poco la melena.
Estoy pensando seriamente en irme de putas y follarme a 2 el mismo día, como hacen los socialistas.
Se paga por ahorrarte el ligoteo y garantizar el folleteo, 100 euros no me parece caro por una hora con una buena yegua.


----------



## Red Herring (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que estoy quemado de los porcentajes de ahorro, soy un tipo muy racional y el cuerpo me pide un buen homenaje irracional.
> No hablo de comprarme un bmw o gastarme 6000 euros en un viaje, pero sí soltarme un poco la melena.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en irme de putas y follarme a 2 el mismo día, como hacen los socialistas.
> Se paga por ahorrarte el ligoteo y garantizar el folleteo, 100 euros no me parece caro por una hora con una buena yegua.
> ...



Pa algo está la extra...


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Pa algo está la extra...



No la cobro hasta Diciembre, no creo que aguante tanto tiempo sin mojar el churro.
Este Verano he visto tías por la calle que no creeriáis.
Sin sujetador y con unos pantalones apretadísimos marcando el chocho.
Madre mía, cuanta putilla y yo tan viejo...


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Ah, y mientras tanto yo yendo a remar, no olvidemos ese detalle.
Un hombre viejo, sin mujeres, yendo a remar...
No se me ocurre peor destino para un hombre.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si yo la teoría la sé.
> Llevo 5 años ahorrando el 80% de mi sueldo prácticamente todos los meses.
> Y me he cansado. Ser muy ahorrador también te lleva a la amargura, perdiéndote la vida por el camino, dejando de ir a sitios por no gastarte un céntimo...
> Al final tu vida se vuelve muy pequeña, es lo que me ha pasado a mí.
> @ATARAXIO ha comentado sobre este asunto alguna vez.



Ahorrar el 80% es una salvajada, casi con toda seguridad puede ser indicio de una patología psiquiátrica. Se puede estar quemado con el trabajo pero no puedes también autoinmolarte en tu vida diaria. Date también algún capricho, es bueno para la mente.

@ATARAXIO muy probablemente sea uno de los mayores subnormales de la historia de Burbuja. Si abres un hilo con decenas y decenas líneas y en las primeras empiezas soltando una subnormalidad, salgo del hilo. No merece la pena leerlo.


----------



## mmm (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que estoy quemado de los porcentajes de ahorro, soy un tipo muy racional y el cuerpo me pide un buen homenaje irracional.
> No hablo de comprarme un bmw o gastarme 6000 euros en un viaje, pero sí soltarme un poco la melena.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en irme de putas y follarme a 2 el mismo día, como hacen los socialistas.
> Se paga por ahorrarte el ligoteo y garantizar el folleteo, 100 euros no me parece caro por una hora con una buena yegua.
> ...



El problema es que yeguas como esa a 100 la hora no vas a ver


----------



## Murray's (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No la cobro hasta Diciembre, no creo que aguante tanto tiempo sin mojar el churro.
> Este Verano he visto tías por la calle que no creeriáis.
> Sin sujetador y con unos pantalones apretadísimos marcando el chocho.
> Madre mía, cuanta putilla y yo tan viejo...




Tendrás que ir de putas o bajar mucho el liston: follarte gordas y más viejas que tu...


----------



## Murray's (28 Ago 2022)

@Fargo

Yo por algo asi remo 24h y gratis


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tendrás que ir de putas o bajar mucho el liston: follarte gordas y más viejas que tu...



Muchas gracias por tus ánimos, Murray.
Pero no pierdo la fe de volver a catar una chortina premium.
He tenido novias muy guapas en mi juventud, así que algo se podrá hacer.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Enrique Ponce señala el camino.
Aquí lo vemos en una foto con su hij...perdón, con su novia.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que estoy quemado de los porcentajes de ahorro, soy un tipo muy racional y el cuerpo me pide un buen homenaje irracional.
> No hablo de comprarme un bmw o gastarme 6000 euros en un viaje, pero sí soltarme un poco la melena.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en irme de putas y follarme a 2 el mismo día, como hacen los socialistas.
> Se paga por ahorrarte el ligoteo y garantizar el folleteo, 100 euros no me parece caro por una hora con una buena yegua.
> ...



100€ no son nada, has calculado lo que te dejas en salir de fiesta??? Transporte, cena, cubatas...súmale el dolor de huevos con el que vuelves y la posibilidad de que te roben, asesinen o de que acabes en la cárcel.

100€ cada dos semanas no son NADA.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (28 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> 100€ no son nada, has calculado lo que te dejas en salir de fiesta??? Transporte, cena, cubatas...súmale el dolor de huevos con el que vuelves y la posibilidad de que te roben, asesinen o de que acabes en la cárcel.
> 
> 100€ cada dos semanas no son NADA.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




100€ que duracion hay ahora?? Se da el euro a la madame? 

Hace muuuuuuucho que no se como van las tarifas


----------



## Murray's (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Enrique Ponce señala el camino.
> Aquí lo vemos en una foto con su hij...perdón, con su novia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171475




Suerte y que el tio tiene pasta, famoso y se cuida, está delgado y aparenta diez años menos.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (28 Ago 2022)

Los que trabajais por 1000€ sois subnormales¿? Por eso no merece la pena ni levantarse de la cama, ni por más de 2000€ a mi me merece la pena y he dejado el trabajo, pero me largo de España y Europa el próximo año, pero no se que hace la mayoría de la gente con su vida, es mejor cobrar paguita, robar o hasta suicidarse, pero trabajar en España NO MERECE LA PENA.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Los que trabajais por 1000€ sois subnormales¿?



Típico comentario de persona que no tiene ni puta idea.
Por alusiones, yo no cobro 1000 euros.
Cobro 1100 y me cunden muchísimo.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero seguro que serán 1100€ en 14 pagas, que prorrateadas serán 12 pagas de casi 1300€



Correcto, 14 pagas.
Siendo casapapi soltero lonchafinista se puede ahorrar bastante.
Los hijos y las mujeres se llevan casi todo nuestro sueldo, teniendo novia es muy difícil ahorrar.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

En mi curro coincido a diario con policías y guardias civiles.
Varios con los que me llevo bien me han dicho que entre la hipoteca, el coche y la pensión de los hijos no ahorran un céntimo. Ahí queda eso.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

Empieza la cuesta de septiembre. Libros, uniformes, material escolar...


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Suerte y que el tio tiene pasta, famoso y se cuida, está delgado y aparenta diez años menos.



Conozco casos de cuarentones con chortinas, es cierto que hay que cuidar el aspecto y la forma de vestir.
Muchas jóvenes no tienen un referente paterno y ahí podemos entrar los viejunos para ayudarla con sus carencias emocionales.
Nosotros le aportaremos la sabiduría que nos da la edad y ella nos aportará su chochito que huele a coco y vainilla.
La clave es entrar en su mundo por todo lo alto.


----------



## kdjdw (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro coincido a diario con policías y guardias civiles.
> Varios con los que me llevo bien me han dicho que entre la hipoteca, el coche y la pensión de los hijos no ahorran un céntimo. Ahí queda eso.



Porque son clase baja pobre que se tiene que meter a esa mierda de trabajo sin porvenir, sucio y peligroso. Como lo tuyo.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Porque son clase baja pobre que se tiene que meter a esa mierda de trabajo sin porvenir, sucio y peligroso. Como lo tuyo.



Un poli es clase baja?
Cuánto ganas tú? 5000 euros?


----------



## kdjdw (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un poli es clase baja?
> Cuánto ganas tú? 5000 euros?



Si te parece son clase alta machote. Un poli es un cani inculto sin estudios de barrio de mierda. Ganar 100K anuales es lo normal mínimo entre gente con estudios de clase media lo demás son pajas que os montáis la clase baja. La clase alta gana millones.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (28 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro coincido a diario con policías y guardias civiles.
> Varios con los que me llevo bien me han dicho que entre la hipoteca, el coche y la pensión de los hijos no ahorran un céntimo. Ahí queda eso.



Un funcionario no necesita ahorrar.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Ganar 100K anuales es lo normal mínimo entre gente con estudios de clase media


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Un funcionario no necesita ahorrar.



Pero no podrá dejar de ser funcionario jamás, queda obligado a fichar hasta los 67.
Hay algunos funcionarios quemados en el hilo, eche un vistazo.


----------



## Fargo (28 Ago 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Ahorrar el 80% es una salvajada, casi con toda seguridad puede ser indicio de una patología psiquiátrica. Se puede estar quemado con el trabajo pero no puedes también autoinmolarte en tu vida diaria. Date también algún capricho, es bueno para la mente.



Qué porcentaje de ahorro te parece el más óptimo para un casapapi soltero que gane 1000 euros?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Ago 2022)

Hoy el presentador de las noticias del telediarreo de telahinco se ha despedido asi:

"Y para los que empiezan mañana otra vez a trabajar después de las vacaciones, piensen lo afortunados que son de tener trabajo"

 Será HDLGP el puto busto parlante juntaletras. Que me den un curro como el suyo por leer el teleprompter y ya verá lo agusto que voy a currar.

Jodidos perdonavidas los juntaletras.


----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hoy *el presentador de las noticias del telediario* de telahinco se ha despedido asi:
> 
> "Y para los que empiezan mañana otra vez a trabajar después de las vacaciones, piensen lo afortunados que son de tener trabajo"
> 
> Será HDLGP el puto busto



Pues si dijo eso ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)

Alguien que esté buscando curro por aquí?
Os están llamando para entrevistas?
Es verdad que las empresas necesitan trabajadores o es otro invento de los medios?


----------



## Ladrillofobo (29 Ago 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Un funcionario no necesita ahorrar.



Tenéis más confianza en en el estado que en Dios.

A un funcionario de 35 años le quedan 42 años para jubilarse (de momento ya pondrán más), en ese tiempo puede pasar de todo, 40 años es muuuucho tiempo, puede quebrar el estado e irte a la calle (caso Grecia hace unos años), puede que empiecen a bajar los sueldos de funcionarios y no cobres ni para comer (Argentina, Venezuela), puede cambiar la sociedad y decir eliminar la figura de funcionario y/o rebajar sus derechos sueldos (Irlanda), etc. Y luego esta el tema de que llegado a los 67 dentro de 40 años aun hayan pensiones.

Yo lo que me preguntaría es si un funcionario necesita gastarlo todo, lo mismo si cobras 2000€, una vez llevas gastados 1500€ ya estas gastando en tonterías que no te aportan nada.

Tener ahorros no viene mal nunca, por lo que pueda pasar, siempre te puede salir un imprevisto u oportunidad de inversión.

Lo mismo por muy funcionario que seas a los 50 ya estas hasta las narices de currar y prefieres vivir de las rentas o necesitas un año sabatico a ver como haces sin ahorros.

Parece que se funcionario es la purga de benito en este foro, todos los males cura, pasta gansa, vivir sin currar, te acosan las mujeres, te crece pelo .... Bueno no voy a decir que sea malo, pero cuidao que la vida no la tiene pagada nadie.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (29 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Tenéis más confianza en en el estado que en Dios.
> 
> A un funcionario de 35 años le quedan 42 años para jubilarse (de momento ya pondrán más), en ese tiempo puede pasar de todo, 40 años es muuuucho tiempo, puede quebrar el estado e irte a la calle (caso Grecia hace unos años), puede que empiecen a bajar los sueldos de funcionarios y no cobres ni para comer (Argentina, Venezuela), puede cambiar la sociedad y decir eliminar la figura de funcionario y/o rebajar sus derechos sueldos (Irlanda), etc. Y luego esta el tema de que llegado a los 67 dentro de 40 años aun hayan pensiones.
> 
> ...



Hombre, vale, tienes parte de razón, sí.

Pero tengo compañeros, que se han quejado de estar casi al limite, que simplemente piden crédito y a seguir. Los bancos concenden crédito a los funcionarios prácticamente sin problemas.

Es otra manera de vivir. Otra manera de ver las cosas. Es complejo de explicar.
Yo antes trabajaba en la privada y, desde que soy funci (hace 4 años) es como si mi cabeza hubiera borrado todo la angustia por el futuro que vivía en aquella época. Es complicado de explicar.

No pasará nada de eso que decis. Dejaros ya de pajas mentales con la Trokia, el Troiko y la madre que los parió.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien que esté buscando curro por aquí?
> Os están llamando para entrevistas?
> Es verdad que las empresas necesitan trabajadores o es otro invento de los medios?



Yo estoy en infojobs apuntado para temas de ventas, atención al público.

Tengo más de 10 años de experiencia y en infojobs pasan como de la mierda,

Para ventas buscan niñatas con buenas pechugas y niñatos monos, asocian la juventud y su "belleza" con mayor conocimiento de la tecnología y atracción para venderla, como que los niñatos están más "enterados" de la tecnología, además de las ventajas por contratar gente más joven, que eso es obvio.

Me han rechazado en todas por la edad, infojobs no vale para mucho, aunque tengo amigos que han encontrado curro por ahi.

Probaré suerte en IT a comienzos del 2023 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, España es un estercolero laboral de desigualdades y prejuicios, mucho promocionar la igualdad, pero hay un montón de desigualdades no resueltas que no molan a los cerdos HDLGP de los políticos.

Soy carne de placita o de paguita.

P.D Tal vez si me cambio el genaro o me hago transmaricabollo tenga más éxito. Es la puta moda progre.


----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy en infojobs apuntado para temas de ventas, atención al público.
> 
> Tengo más de 10 años de experiencia y en infojobs pasan como de la mierda,



Lo mismo que me está contando mi entorno, otro bulo de los medios.
Cómo va a faltar personal si por una vacante de infojobs en una hora hay 500 apuntados?
A saber qué están tramando estos hijos de puta del Gobierno con estas noticias...


----------



## Ladrillofobo (29 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo mismo que me está contando mi entorno, otro bulo de los medios.
> Cómo va a faltar personal si por una vacante de infojobs en una hora hay 500 apuntados?
> A saber que están tramando estos hijos de puta del Gobierno con estas noticias...



Pues seguramente regularizar inmigrantes a saco justo antes de las elecciones, lo de siempre, comprar votos con nuestro dinero, si regularizas 500.000 inmigrantes raro será que no te caigan 400.000 votos, entre que los inmigrantes de normal votan izquierda y que te estén agradecidos por haberles dado papeles:









La reforma de la nueva Ley de Extranjería supondrá la regularización de 550.000 migrantes


Las personas extranjeras que quieran obtener el permiso de residencia deberán acreditar que han firmado un contrato de trabajo




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Ladrillofobo (29 Ago 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Hombre, vale, tienes parte de razón, sí.
> 
> Pero tengo compañeros, que se han quejado de estar casi al limite, que simplemente piden crédito y a seguir. Los bancos concenden crédito a los funcionarios prácticamente sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Debes ser muy joven, en España más o menos cada 10 años hay una recesión y cada 20 se lía una gorda y nunca sabes que va a pasar. Hace unos 40 años se decía pasas más hambre que un maestro de escuela, nadie quería ser funcionario, mira si ha cambiado el cuento, ¿no puede cambiar en sentido contrario?.

Si me estuvieras diciendo no va a pasar nada en los próximos 5 años te diría pues casi seguro que no, si me dices tengo 35 y no necesito ahorrar porque tengo la vida resuelta, no se hasta los 90 que viva, te digo ... bueno ... eres tal vez poco previsor.

Crisis gordas en España:

*LA POSGUERRA, LA AUTARQUÍA Y LOS AÑOS DEL HAMBRE.* 1960
*LA CRISIS DEL PETRÓLEO, EL OCASO DE LA DICTADURA Y LA TRANSICIÓN. 1980*
*EL SIGLO XXI Y LA NUEVA GRAN DEPRESIÓN. 2007*

Crédito ahora se lo dan a todo el mundo, funcionario o de la privada, no para el banco de mandarme propaganda de tiene un préstamo preconcedido de XXXX (y menudas condiciones más "buenas"), los bancos son así, te ofrecen un paraguas cuando hace sol y te lo quitan cuando llueve, cuando se ponga fea la cosa (será en 5,10, 20 años, que haya crisis/recesión) entonces es cuando habrá que mirar si te dan o no te dan.

Buena idea la de pedir crédito para pagar gastos corrientes de tus compañeros, una buena forma de tirar el dinero, intereses de escándalo. A esto se le llama simplemente poca cultura financiera, también lo hacen en la privada.

Esa tranquilidad que tienes debe ser por la fe, la gente que tiene fe en dios tampoco tiene angustia, saben que Dios proveerá, ¿porque habrían de preocuparse?, y tu sabes que el estado proveerá, ¿porque habrías de preocuparte?.

Yo tampoco tengo angustia ninguna, tengo trabajo, y lo más importante dinero ahorrado para vivir el resto de mi vida y confió mucho más en el dinero (y ojo que en cualquier momento viene una crisis gordas de esas y tus inversiones valen la mitad) que en el estado Español.

Yo también tengo fe, al final la fe es la clave de la tranquilidad, en mi caso fe pero en el dinero invertido en todo el mundo, no van a quebrar todas las empresas del mundo a la vez, y fuera de España que no tiene buena pinta.

Tu también podrías probar a ahorrar+invertir, también es otra manera de vivir, en vez de tener que estar pagando todos los meses intereses por tus prestamos que te caigan ingresos pasivos del cielo.

Y bueno 4 años no son nada, cuando yo llevaba 4 años en mi curro estaba super feliz, cuando lleves 15 entonces a ver si ser funcionario es tan bueno, que estar fijo es un privilegio y una condena, no te pueden tirar pero tampoco te puedes ir, y al final se convierte en hacer lo mismo, día tras día, tras día, tras día ..., como te vas a ir y perder antigüedad para empezar en un sitio que a saber ... ojala y estes siempre igual de contento con tu trabajo que ahora pero yo ahorraría no vaya a ser que en 20 años ya estés hasta las narices de tu trabajo y tener un pequeño colchón es lo único que te va a permitir tomarte aunque sea unos años sabáticos para desintoxicar o probar otras cosas.

Funcionarios más quemados que moto un maqui con su trabajo conozco bastantes (tampoco se si están realmente quemados o solo se quejan, quejarse es el deporte nacional en España), y te hablo de gente en oficinas o médicos, cobrando 2000-3000 € . Nadie se quema en 4 años, eso es el periodo de luna de miel en un trabajo nuevo. Por muy bueno que sea el curro de funci ya veras como dentro de unos años empiezas a sacarle pegas y ya no lo ves tan bien y cuando lleves 20 años ya veremos (el ser humano suele ser así, hay otros que por su carácter oye pues no se queman, pero esos tampoco se queman en la privada, es una cuestión de carácter de la persona más que de curro).

Como va a estar España en 40 años no lo sabe nadie, pero este como este seguro que no la reconoceríamos, haberles contado tu a los de hace 40 años lo de los funcis siendo la elite, o los móviles a todas horas, o que es eso de trabajar con un ordenador en oficinas (ordena que?), o el teletrabajo, o como se puede tener trabajo y ser pobre, los pisos imposibles de pagar, los chinos siendo una potencia mundial, la globalización, deslocalización del trabajo ...

La vida es muy larga, nos quedan muchas cosas por ver.


----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Como va a estar España en 40 años no lo sabe nadie,



El problema es que si los funcis están mal a saber como estaremos los de la privada...
Asusta pensarlo, por eso me parece buena idea que la gente se haga funci, será lo último en caer.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien que esté buscando curro por aquí?
> Os están llamando para entrevistas?
> Es verdad que las empresas necesitan trabajadores o es otro invento de los medios?



Invento


----------



## Ladrillofobo (29 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que si los funcis están mal a saber como estaremos los de la privada...
> Asusta pensarlo, por eso me parece buena idea que la gente se haga funci, será lo último en caer.



Lo que tienen las crisis gordas es que nadie sabe cuando empiezan, ni lo que puede suceder, un posible escenario nada descabellado sería otra crisis de deuda pero esta vez con rescate, la cabeza que van a pedir los hombres de negro son los funcionarios y los pensionistas. En este escenario los funcionarios y los pensionistas los primeros en ir al paredón. Es lo que paso a Grecia hace unos años y estuvo apunto de llegar a España y Portugal, fue una decisión política lo que lo impidió ("whaterver it takes" dijo Draghi en 2012 y España hasta hoy sin hacer los deberes, al reves acercándose cada vez más al borde del precipicio):

Grecia aprueba despedir a otros 15.000 funcionarios para seguir con el rescate









Grecia rebaja el salario al 17% de los funcionarios


El Gobierno griego ha aprobado la unificación de los salarios públicos para que todos los funcionarios en puestos equivalentes cobren lo mismo. Esta medida bajará el sueldo hasta un 25% a 17 de cada 100 empleados.




cincodias.elpais.com









Yo veo la gráfica de arriba y digo no tiene buena pinta, no tendría yo tanta confianza en este gobierno que también es muy de vivir al día y pedir prestado ¿puede que no pase nada?, puede, ¿puede que pase?, también.

*¿Es mejor ser funcionario que en la privada si cobras lo mismo?, SI, ¿es totalmente seguro ser funcionario y sabes que nunca te va a faltar?, NO.*

Por cierto nadie parece acordarse pero en la crisis anterior muchos empleados públicos, que hasta entonces eran casi considerados funcionarios se fueron a la calle, se cerraron empresas públicas, si no recuerdo mal ya iban a empezar a despedir interinos cuando Draghi dijo lo de "whatever it takes".









Acuerdo entre RTVE y sindicatos sobre el ERE que afectará 4.150 empleados


El ERE afectará a 4.150 empleadosLa dirección de RTVE y los sindicatos alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo sobre el Expediente de Regulación de Empleo...




www.20minutos.es





No se como la gente piensa que es imposible que pase algo que estuvo apunto de pasar hace menos de 15 años y a día de hoy no se ha solucionado, tenemos doble de deuda que entonces.

Desde luego lo mejor para todos que no pase nada, pero las crisis gordas a nivel mundial son cada 20 años más o menos de media y la última fue en 2007, "ya va tocando otra". Yo invierto en bolsa y que antes o después va a pegar una petardá y bajar un 50% lo tengo asumido, pasa cada x tiempo, la ultima vez en 2007. Mejor tener siempre un porcentaje de liquidez para cuando esto pase aguantar o incluso comprar barato.

Pero bueno cada uno como vea, también es verdad. Ademas la próxima crisis puede pasar mañana o puede pasar dentro de 15 años, *hay que tener una prudencia básica* pero tampoco obsesionarse con algo que es inevitable e impredecible.


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

La culpa es vuestra por ir a vuestra puta bola y no practicar insumisión fiscal de forma coordinada.


----------



## insanekiller (29 Ago 2022)

Que, listos para subir mañana al eva? vamos Shinji, subete al eva


----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)

Dìa libre chavales.
No he hecho gran cosa, salvo descansar de la galera.
El Miércoles vuelvo a las 07, otros 7 días seguidos sin librar.
Esa es mi vida y se está acabando por momentos.
Al menos tengo *Peaky blinders* en netflix, ya me he visto la última temporada 3 veces.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dìa libre chavales.
> No he hecho gran cosa, salvo descansar de la galera.
> El Miércoles vuelvo a las 07, otros 7 días seguidos sin librar.
> Esa es mi vida y se está acabando por momentos.
> Al menos tengo *Peaky blinders* en netflix, ya me he visto la última temporada 3 veces.



Pues si, al menos ahorras tu cuenco y no estás en una patera. Yo me motivo con los niñats del tinder que se que nunca voy a tener pero no lo quiero pensar o que me van a chulear. No quiero perder la esperanza


----------



## Fargo (29 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues si, al menos ahorras tu cuenco y no estás en una patera. Yo me motivo con los niñats del tinder que se que nunca voy a tener pero no lo quiero pensar o que me van a chulear. No quiero perder la esperanza



Di que sí, Paqui. 
La esperanza es lo último que se pierde.
Todos los días sueño con tener una chortina como la de Enrique Ponce.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Muchos remeros dieron con la mujer equivocada.
Luego toca pagar las consecuencias, pensión por los hijos y demás.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchos remeros dieron con la mujer equivocada.
> Luego toca pagar las consecuencias, pensión por los hijos y demás.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173240



A bukowski le debió pasar varias veces, se le nota en la cara.
Creo que era alcoholico.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A bukowski le debió pasar varias veces, se le nota en la cara.
> Creo que era alcoholico.



Le pasó muchas veces, hasta los 40 que se hizo funcionario de correos fue un pobre desgraciado y tuvo muchos trabajos de mierda.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## F.Alonso21 (30 Ago 2022)

Por lo visto tras la plandemia, bastante gente se ha dado cuenta que simplificando su vida, puede vivir mejor, yo en mi caso me comí la pasada crisis y aproveché a estudiar y fundirme los ahorros hasta practicamente quebrar, pero pude mantener mi salud o recupear la que tenia con 20 años.




Sin embargo yo jamás he pasado de 1200 euros al mes al igual que mucha gente (y ojo que se llega muerto a casa con eso y quemado), el problema que esto hace 15-20 años te daba para ir tirando y ahorrar, tus colegas en la uni y tu estudiando en parte, currabas cuando querias, y con algo de esfuerzo te sacabas el sueldo solo renunciando a tiempo libre y jugando con los tiempos (decidiendo cuando estudiar, cuando currar , cuando pirarte de vacas), no solo eso yo encima veia chortinas y tomaba el sol, ademas aprovechaba a hacer algo de deporte o estudiar xD

Empezaron a contratos por menos horas, a otros explotados a full, los salarios no han crecido, han bajado incluso, y para cosas intermedias hay un mamoneo y hostias brutales (jornadas comodas, curros comodos y salarios de 1300-2000 euros mes ), da igaul los titulos que tengas, porque cada vez importa mas que tus padres tengan pasta y CONTACTOS.

Luego si hacen falta profesiones duras para las que ni todos valen, ni hemos sido entrenados, y no solo eso para camionero ya no te lo sacas gratis el carnet (aparte que puedes reventarte la espalda en ese curro , por lo demas esta bien dentro de lo que cabe para los que huimos de oficinas y trabajos de meirda).
Para la construccion no hay gente (cuantos saben construir cosas? ni los hijos de obreros a veces, son profesiones que no se han actualizado y necesitan mas maquinaria para solucionar ese problema, porque cojones si eliminan puestos comodos intermedios y sin embargo no eliminan puestos fisicos duros en el S.XXI?

La gente antes podia comprar una casa , con menos de 30 formaba una familia con una mujer de fiar que no le iba a poner una viogen al dia siguiente, que le cocinaba, que le fregaba, le cuidaba la casa y hasta LIMITABA LOS GASTOS DEL HOGAR (ESO HOY EN DIA ES AL REVES, SON LAS QUE QUEMAN EL DINERO), las cosas iban a mejor, no habia brutal inflación, ni brutales impuestos de una aprte de la poblacion chupandole la sangre a la otra parte (politicos sobre todo y enchufados de estos , porque del 1 millon con plaza como mucho hay parte que hace falta mas productividad y no RENOVAR PLAZAS).

Los hijos de la gran puta globalistas satanistas han creado toda esta mierda, para evitar que tengamos propiedades privadas, tener coche, poder viajar y consumir lo que ellos dicen sus recursos, porque tienen sus robots de mierda para sustituirnos y mientras tanto tienen esclavos del tercer mundo con su negocio de las ONGs y sus POLITICOS COMPRADOS en OCCIDENTE.

Falta de huevos para una revolucion popular que haga una huelga que paralice todo, y una revolucion que arranque de los cimientos a los Swach, Gates y todo ese EJERCITO DE SATÁN.

Pero falta un cambio de mentalidad, en sociedades donde unos pelotas lameculos oficiales a cambio de 4 perras venden su alma, a su familia y a sus vecinos a cambio de tener algo, sociedades donde esos impresentables viven a costa de ROBAR a medio pais especulando vivienda o con alquileres abusivos o con su curro publico innecesario o jodiendo al de la pyme, o autonomo o currito.

Hace bien la gente en no dedicarse a cosas qu no soporta, pero ojo porque en mi caso el precio es seguir siendo precario y becario y habria que hacer mas huelga para los procesos de seleccion, que coño es eso y ya no hablemos oposiciones, pruebas de la puta NASA para un salario mediocre? o del monton? pues si nadie se matase, alomejor no hacian pruebas de la nasa y no habria nazismo en el proceso de seleccion, que estamos hablando de curros medios que en otros paises los regalan con el titulo al salir y sin esfuerzo a los locales.
Al final solo beneficia a los pijos, a los obedientes, a los memorietas y a los progres este modelo.

Y solo hay que ver nuestros padres o abuelos tuvieron una vida mas sencilla para obtener mas con menos y nosotros partiendo de posiciones mejores que ellos en la infancia y de adolescentes, sin embargo y aun dejandonos los cojones no llegamos mas que a clase LUMPEN SOCIAL.
Joder que ahora hacen falta 2 padres para que sus crios tengan techo, y cosas, cuando es necesario que o entre ambos o uno de ellos dedique tiempo a sus hijos, es de locos y la gente no se da cuenta de ello.




TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Jajajaja, y como putada de colofón, encima tienes que dar gracias de poder ejercer de remero
> Porque no ofrecen más opciones
> No puedes comprarte un trozo de tierra, hacerte una casa, y vivir del campo, porque no te van a dejar
> Y si te quedas sin curro, estas jodido, porque no podrás pagar los impuestos que cada vez suben más, ni podrás pagarte la comida, cada vez más cara, ni la luz, ni el agua
> ...



Alomejor la solucion es ir contra la fuente de los problemas, una huelga de pagarle a los satanistas sus mierdas y que reviente todo lo publico de una puta vez, para ir despues a por los que han organizado esta estafa al currito.

Igual que a los buitres de nosequeStone y otras cosas habria que recibirles a pedrada limpia, para que dejen de quedarse con el mercado inmobiliario que hace subir precios mientras sus putas ONG meten ILEGALES PAGADOS CON NUESTROS IMPUESTOS.



Proto dijo:


> Te comprendo, tienes humanidad, pero el español medio se ha convertido en un tragador premium, y el que no quiera a opositar, extranjero o ninear.
> 
> 
> Toda esta gente que se mata a currar por las apariencias o por trepar 100€ más al mes tendrá su factura bien pronto:
> ...



Y esos trepas normalmente los mas mediocres habidos y por haber joden a sus compañeros por el camino.



Proto dijo:


> De ahí la gran renuncia.
> 
> Tenías que haber nacido 50 años antes:
> 
> ...



ZP JODIO TODO EL TEMA LABORAL., cuando estudiaba la peña con un FP2 o carrera no bajaba de los putos 250.000-300.000 pts que entonces daban para ir tirando y habia lugares en Madrid donde NO HABIA NI SELECCION, TIENE UD TITULO PADENTRO Y LE FORMAMOS (alomejor empezabas ganando menos claro).



Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> *Calla, rema, paga:*
> 
> *[PACO... CALLA, REMA y PAGA] El gasto en sueldos públicos bate récord histórico al rozar los 150.000 millones | Burbuja.info*



Yo me cargaba casi tdoo lo publico, porque es insostenible y se rien de los curritos.

A la par estan eliminando por cada puesto publico 2 de la privada, que eso equivale a te llaman a tu casa y te mejoran condiciones laborales, ademas de aportar riqueza a la nacion Y NO SUBIR LA VIVIENDA DE PRECIO (que los de lo publico son lo peor especulando con las viviendas porque les dan hipotecas infinitas).



Bizarroff dijo:


> Ahorrar el 80% es una salvajada, casi con toda seguridad puede ser indicio de una patología psiquiátrica. Se puede estar quemado con el trabajo pero no puedes también autoinmolarte en tu vida diaria. Date también algún capricho, es bueno para la mente.
> 
> @ATARAXIO muy probablemente sea uno de los mayores subnormales de la historia de Burbuja. Si abres un hilo con decenas y decenas líneas y en las primeras empiezas soltando una subnormalidad, salgo del hilo. No merece la pena leerlo.




De casapapi o gente que se crie en pueblos (tendras algun cuchitril medio heredado o de la familia que te dejen incluso), ya te digo yo que se puede ahorrar muy facil el 80% hasta los 30 años.

El problema que hay que estudiar años, los estudios valen dinero, y luego no vale con eso solo...

Se empieza de becario etc si quieres algo que supere los 1200 pavos al mes y salir de la mierda tipica que dan a inmigrantes o a gente sin estudios o similares entre ambientes de oficinas coñazo estresantes o con clientes de mierda o esfuerzos fisicos chungos.

Quitando sectores como: Sanitario-Informatica-Camioneros-Obrerosconstruccion el resto es pura mierda salarial y lo publico no cuenta si se presentan de 100 a 1000 personas por plaza, que pasa en vuestor instituto erais los mas listos y numero 1 en comer pollas oficiales y repetirlas como un papagayo ?

Las crisis suerte tienes si no vas para atras (perder curro, no ingresar nada, lios en los estuidios por cambios de la UE etc), que ya mantener hasta la mierda cuesta (o que te den 2 duros de una paguita).
No me quiero imaginar gente con vivienda en alquiler o hipoteca y pareja y o familia como debe andar que con menos de 2000 euros de ingresos en las grandes ciudades no debes tener ni para comprar calzoncillos.

Los chavales de ahora seran mas practicos en no dejarse estafar en el sistema de estudios o trabajos de mierda e ir a por la pela desde bien jovenes (cualquier titulacion de mas de 1 año es una puta estafa si no promete 1500 al mes o mas sin complicaciones, ni procesos de la NASA).
Evidentemetne es chungo porque la mitad de esas profesiones desaparecen en 10-20 años, asi que nada es facil.

La gente que no ahorra y a los 30 y pico o 40 y pico, no tiene ni para la entrada de una vivienda esta jodida de por vida, te puede pasar por ganar mierda o por tus ideales de independizrte pronto y vivir en una ciudad cara.

Disfrutar que es? imitar como un borregazo el consumismo mierda que veo a la gente en ropitas cada poco, o en bares a diario (guau generan puestos cualificados... que bueno para tu salud... claro no puedes tomar una bebida o comida por ahi o en tu casa ...), o que si la puta de turno te pide mas consumismo pues ala.
Viven en ciudades grises de mierda, con vidas de mierda, ocio de mierda y vivienda-coche de mierda, todavia la gente que tiene (playa, campo, montaña y mas libertad pues mira son mas felices con menos y no les tienen con un latigo para gnar lo mismo), para aparentar todo el puto dia que sigues modas de mierda y donde jamas de los jamases vas a ser como esa elite que vive de la extraccion de los de abajo y de la obrera.

Disfrutar deberia ser vivir en un lugar que te parece optimo donde has vivido tu vida y tienes un vida o un lugar potencial que te puede mejorar esa calidad de vida (fuera del curro), sus paisajes son importantes, que hacer cada dia o los dias libres tras el curro tambien -(en las ciudades es artificial hay de todo pero es artificial y hay que pagar), poder comprar la casa que necesitas en funcion de la tranquilidad que quieras o espacio o alternativas mad max , poder tener el coche que necesites aunque sea de quinta mano de 10-20 años y que no te lo prohiban, tener unas LIBERTADES COMO CIUDADANO y elegir si quiero o no vacunarme una puta MIERDA DE EXPERIMENTO MORTAL para TENER UN CURRO DIGNO y UNA VIDA o poder VIAJAR COMO ANTES (sin fronteras puestas por esa panda de satanistas psicópatas pedócratas).
Poderte dedicar a lo que medio te guste mientras tampoco seas un cafre, poder ganar dignamente o poder bajar de las 40 semanales a las 20 o 30 y que la mujer si quiera pueda criar 5 años a sus 2 hijos que tenga y no el estado NAZI o extraños o a cambio de mucha pasta.
PODER COMER sano, poder hacer DEPORTE A DIARIO, poder encontrar una pareja sana sin la mente trastocada por el hiperconsumismo y la vida urbanita de mierda no dada a las viogens o vicios, no andar acojonado si llegas o no a final de mes y poderte mover con libertad al menos dentro de tu pais de una manera medianamente economica por medios privados y los publicos a menor precio (no veo el tren con precios low cost equivalentes a los que se logran en aviacion comercial y encima cuestan un derroche de impuestos).
Las viviendas deberian costar la puta mitad, obviamente ofreceria proteccion a los rentistas de penas gordisimas de curros duros a los okupas y expulsiones express, liberaria la manera de construir sin polladas y bajando impuestos si se pone aerotermia-placas y aislantes pero permitiendo lo de construir en fincas y no cobrando impuestos a sus herederos.
Los impuestos al currito son salvajes, a la pyme y autonomo idem , hay que bajarlos y la educacion a los chavales debe ser diferente creando empresarios, inventores, gente que solucione problemas , gente para curros necesarios y que sea todo mas equitativo y justo donde se medira via titulacion y no via si estas en lo publico o privado... ademas es una manera la titulacion de eliminar el chantaje inmigratorio ilegal.
El vicio debe ser sustituido por otras soluciones, debe volver a haber mas cultura pero debe educarse bien en ciencias en un pais acientifico a veces, debe recuperarse valores humanos y vida de los años 90s y si somos menos poblacion pues oye vivir mejor y con precios mas bajos la inmigracion sobra en un mundo de menos recursos cada vez, lo que hace falta es fomentar el MODELO FAMILIAR, mejores empleos, no explotar a la gente , mejores entornos, menos estres y mayor CALIDAD DE VIDA.
Y los ejercitos y policia deberian detener arriba y abajo a todos aquellos que atentan contra la clase obrera y los ciudadanos de este pais, sean entradas ilegales, criminales , o roben de lo publico o bien por otras vias condenandolos a trabajos forzosos o similares y donde nadie quiera joder en este pais (ojala se extendiera al menos a toda la UE) y obviamente EEUU ignorarlos y mirar por y solo por la nacion y en parte por la UE.


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ago 2022)

- Los diez últimos días del tito Chichi, sin güifi y gostando a tope en la costa con dinero fresco procedente de las rentitas heredadas en vida:








- El súcnor de @Fargo dame argo finalizando agosto al gosto en todo lo alto para no perder comba:






________________________

La vida es más justa de lo que parece...


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, con la miseria de sueldo que tengo he decidido dejar de ahorrar.
> Estoy cansado de perderme la vida por no soltar un euro.
> No sé si habrá algùn ahorrador extremo por aquí que luego se haya soltado la melena.
> *Remar + Ahorrar todo el sueldo = Mala combinación*





¡Qué fraca!

Hasta ahora @Farguito se aguantaba los cuescos en su cvrrele de esclavo y lo llamaba "ahorrar"...


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> - Los diez últimos días del tito Chichi, sin güifi y gostando a tope en la costa con dinero fresco procedente de las rentitas heredadas en vida:
> La vida es más justa de lo que parece...



Vamos, que eres un Suneo y vienes aquí a reírte de los que no lo somos.
Tambièn te mofas de tus amigos que tienen que remar?
Seguro que no, pero en Internet te haces el valiente.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Reconozco que me da miedo dar con una chortina pizpireta y se aproveche de mí, ahora tengo unos ahorros que proteger y no quiero que una listilla me engatuse y empiece a gastar el dinero que tanto me ha costado ganar.
Este viejo remero nuncafollista podría caer en los cantos de sirena, debo andarme con ojo.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

*Delirios de Fargo:*
Me estoy planteando pillarme un bmw 320i de segunda mano para rugir duro en incorporaciones.
Un compañero está vendiendo el suyo en 12.000, a mí me lo dejaría en 10.000.
Mi viejo audi tdi del 98 está pidiendo la hora, no sé si darme el capricho.
@Guerrero_termonuclear


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Di que sí, Paqui.
> La esperanza es lo último que se pierde.
> Todos los días sueño con tener una chortina como la de Enrique Ponce.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173078



Yo el análogo en niñato pero me chulean


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que me da miedo dar con una chortina pizpireta y se aproveche de mí, ahora tengo unos ahorros que proteger y no quiero que una listilla me engatuse y empiece a gastar el dinero que tanto me ha costado ganar.
> Este viejo remero nuncafollista podría caer en los cantos de sirena, debo andarme con ojo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173401



Y que lo digas son más listos q el hambre


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y que lo digas son más listos q el hambre



Paqui, a ti se te mojan las bragas cuando ves un remero con un bmw?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo veo esto por la calle y pienso en que llevo tiempo sin follar, no sé si me explico.
> *Remar + NUNCAFOLLISMO = Mala combinación*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1170271








de cerca pierde



Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, a ti se te mojan las bragas cuando ves un remero con un bmw?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173803



un remero con bmw es síntoma de ser subnormal. Gente que vive al día y está hipotecado por todos lados solo para aparentar. El remero inteligente ahorra e invierte como una hormiguita


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173878
> 
> de cerca pierde
> 
> ...



Estoy cansado de ahorrar y que mi dinero cada día valga menos que el día anterior.
Invertir donde? En el casino de las criptomonedas o en depósitos que te obligan a tener el dinero inmovilizado a cambio de un 2% anual?
Me parece buena idea ahorrar, pero de vez en cuando uno tiene que darse un homenaje, porque cualquier dîa puede ser el último y no quiero morir con la cuenta llena de ceros como tantos viejos tacaños que conozco.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy cansado de ahorrar y que mi dinero cada día valga menos que el día anterior.
> Invertir donde? En el casino de las criptomonedas o en depósitos que te obligan a tener el dinero inmovilizado a cambio de un 2% anual?



Fondo indexado es tu amigo. Si estás en la treintena aún tienes márgen de hacer crecer esos miles de euros. Ahora estamos en un momento clave, las bolsas cayendo bastante este año.. ábrete una cuenta en myinvestor y mete la pasta en un fondo indexado al msci world o al s&p 500 y todos los meses ve haciendo aportaciones. Cuando pasen 20 años verás la cantidad de pasta que has ganado... Pulirte toda la pasta que ganas ahora te convertirá en un remero esclavo toda tu vida y no habrá vuelta atrás. Infórmate sobre los fondos indexados, el interés compuesto, etc. aún estás a tiempo de hacer algo decente con ese dinero. si tanto te duele el remo lucha por tu independencia financiera y no por seguir remando


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Cuando pasen 20 años verás la cantidad de pasta que has ganado... Pulirte toda la pasta que ganas ahora te convertirá en un remero esclavo toda tu vida y no habrá vuelta atrás.



Cuando pasen 20 años tendré 54 años, no me ilusiona mucho vivir como un remero rata hasta esa edad.
Si me pillo el bmw y me dura 10 años son 10 años de mi juventud que disfruté de un cochazo, que me quiten lo bailado.
Dicho esto, estamos hablando de 10.000 euros de segunda mano.
Conozco muchos que se gastan 20.000 en el SUV de turno, pero tener un bmw está mal visto en este país.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando pasen 20 años tendré 54 años, no me ilusiona mucho vivir como un remero rata hasta esa edad.
> Si me pillo el bmw y me dura 10 años son 10 años de mi juventud que disfruté de un cochazo, que me quiten lo bailado.
> Dicho esto, estamos hablando de 10.000 euros de segunda mano.
> Conozco muchos que se gastan 20.000 en el SUV de turno, pero tener un bmw está mal visto en este país.



Un zarrio bmw gitanero que si que blah , que si cuero que blah blah, que si motor de la ostia blah blah.
Luego ni una puta ayuda a la conduccion (por supuesto los dueños de bmw gitaneros no lo necesitan) , ni poder curcular por medio europa , un maletero de mierda si es tipo berlina, consumos malos, averias caras.
Lo que esta mal visto es pensar que por llevar ese bmw guarro vas a disfrutar mas de la vida.


----------



## Murray's (30 Ago 2022)

Este hilo de fargo, me recuerda a una serie de TV llamada: sin tetas no hay paraiso






Sin tetas no hay paraíso (serie de televisión española) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org






Pues yo también digo lo mismo, sin tocar teta ni chochito no existe el paraiso.


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Ago 2022)

Yo ahora tengo un remo decente que me deja las tardes libres para tomar el sol, mazarme en el templo y tiempo para mas cosas. 

La autentica salud. 

Lo malo que cobro mil pavos de mierda.


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Ago 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Te comprendo, tienes humanidad, pero el español medio se ha convertido en un tragador premium, y el que no quiera a opositar, extranjero o ninear.
> 
> 
> Toda esta gente que se mata a currar por las apariencias o por trepar 100€ más al mes tendrá su factura bien pronto:
> ...



No vale la pena matarse a trepar, ni estudiar pa tener un "buen puesto", total para acabar muerto en vida.


----------



## amanciortera (30 Ago 2022)

TIENES QUE IR DE PUTAS URGENTEMENTE FARGO


----------



## TomásPlatz (30 Ago 2022)

Seamos sinceros....

¿CUANDO COÑO VA A PETAR ESTO?


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo que esta mal visto es pensar que por llevar ese bmw guarro vas a disfrutar mas de la vida.



Pues no te lo compres.
Yo llevo 5 años con un audi (otro con mala fama) y me ha sacado una sonrisa cada vez que lo he cogido.
De hecho, recomiendo a todo el mundo los 1.9 TDI del año 95 al 99.
No os dejéis llevar porque tenga muchos km, ese motor es una roca, usado por muchos taxistas en los Skoda Octavia de la época.
Tira como un condenado y gasta como un mechero.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando pasen 20 años tendré 54 años, no me ilusiona mucho vivir como un remero rata hasta esa edad.
> Si me pillo el bmw y me dura 10 años son 10 años de mi juventud que disfruté de un cochazo, que me quiten lo bailado.
> Dicho esto, estamos hablando de 10.000 euros de segunda mano.
> Conozco muchos que se gastan 20.000 en el SUV de turno, pero tener un bmw está mal visto en este país.



10.000 euros mas la morterada que pagarás en seguro + cambios de aceite + permiso de circulación + gasolina + peajes + reparaciones... Los 10k son lo de menos.

No te vas a ligar a ninguna chortina por tener bmw, o coche en general. Eso es una gilipollez, pero si te cunde allá tu. Eso si, si no cuidas tu dinero prepárate para vivir al día hasta los 70 años cuando te dejen jubilarte y luego a depender de la pensión


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> 10.000 euros mas la morterada que pagarás en seguro + cambios de aceite + permiso de circulación + gasolina + peajes + reparaciones.



Lo mismo que cualquier otro coche generalista. No es un porsche, hombre.
Por esa regla no tengas ningùn coche y ve en autobús a trabajar.
Cuando dejes el trabajo sigue yendo en autobús para que no se te gaste el dinero.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo ahora tengo un remo decente que me deja las tardes libres para tomar el sol, mazarme en el templo y tiempo para mas cosas.
> La autentica salud.
> Lo malo es que *cobro mil pavos de mierda.*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si yo la teoría la sé.
> Llevo 5 años ahorrando el 80% de mi sueldo prácticamente todos los meses.
> Y me he cansado. Ser muy ahorrador también te lleva a la amargura, perdiéndote la vida por el camino, dejando de ir a sitios por no gastarte un céntimo...
> Al final tu vida se vuelve muy pequeña, es lo que me ha pasado a mí.
> @ATARAXIO ha comentado sobre este asunto alguna vez.



Yo y la parienta ahorramos sobre el 50% y da tranquilidad, está bien ahorrar y prefiero los caprichos duraderos (objetos no servicios de mierda).

No te pierdes más que ser esclavo de tía cosas y vicios, la felicidad está en cosas pequeñas.


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> TIENES QUE IR DE PUTAS URGENTEMENTE FARGO


----------



## Fargo (30 Ago 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> No vale la pena matarse a trepar, ni estudiar pa tener un "buen puesto", total para acabar muerto en vida.



Muerto en vida estoy yo.
Ahora 5 mañanas seguidas y luego 2 noches.
En mi curro se empieza a las 07, tienen esa mala costumbre.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, a ti se te mojan las bragas cuando ves un remero con un bmw?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173803



Hombre tanto como mojar las bragas no pero siempre gusta que la lleven a una en un coche en condiciones ahí en plan como una reina claro


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1174124



Jajajajaja el puto amo


----------



## Fargo (31 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hombre tanto como mojar las bragas no pero siempre gusta que la lleven a una en un coche en condiciones ahí en plan como una reina claro



Paqui, ya va siendo hora de desterrar para siempre el machismo, así que te propongo algo:
Yo me quedo en casa viendo la tele, tomando cafeses de terraceo y tú vas a remar, te parece?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Ago 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, ya va siendo hora de desterrar para siempre el machismo, así que te propongo algo:
> Yo me quedo en casa viendo la tele, tomando cafeses de terraceo y tú vas a remar, te parece?



Que ni de puta coña chaval. Me da coraje que los niñatos que están tremendos me quieran sacar un copazo o pagar a medias me voy a poner a remar par aún calvo cuarentón tu flipas, yo para chuleo ya voy sobrada, me sobran los niñatos que me quieren chulear, aporta o aparta


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Ago 2022)

El calvo cuarentón que no me quiera pagar los caprichos o invitarme k se kede en su casa y yo creo q ni por esas. Ahora tengo un ninato que me quiere chulear (otro) que está como un modelo de Calvin Klein, me dice tonterías para chulearme y todo, para que me iba a ir yo con un clavo cuarentón que también me quiere chulear y encima no me invita tampoco? El coste beneficio es negativo. Todos aquí sabemos que ese ninato no me va a pagar ni un café en el mejor de los casos, y que me va a sacar hasta los ogos en el peor, pero aún así solo mirarlo ya es nutrición a puto pelo con el niñato que me dice que se va a poner como Chris heria pa mi (no creo que sigamos hablando de aquí al fin de semana)


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Ago 2022)

Soy machista y al que no le guste que se quede en su casa los hombres fueron hechos para remar por nosotras ya es una anormalidad de la naturaleza que tengamos que autoremarnos, mucho menos r mar para ellos, la mujer remadora merece un niñato Calvin Klein es lo mínimo que se puede pedir por el duro remo


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Ago 2022)

Mmm venga va si no tienes ya pago yo el café


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que ni de puta coña chaval. Me da coraje que los niñatos que están tremendos me quieran sacar un copazo o pagar a medias me voy a poner a remar par aún calvo cuarentón tu flipas, yo para chuleo ya voy sobrada, me sobran los niñatos que me quieren chulear, aporta o aparta



¿Porque no disfrutas del niñato calvin o alguno que te ronde y te lo llevas a la cama ya aunque pagueis a medias o le invites a un copazo?
Si es el tipo de tio que te apetece ahora, pues adelante, y no pongas tantos remilgos.

Pregunto, no sé..., de buen rollo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hombre tanto como mojar las bragas no pero siempre gusta que la lleven a una en un coche en condiciones ahí en plan como una reina claro



Yo ya te he invitado al McDonald's, mi BMW se hace mayor pero está en plena forma, tiene cara de malo y me encanta.



No estoy calvo, eso sí, tengo parienta, ahí dentro está... si no eres celosa muy buena deberías estar para joderme la vida jajaja.

Estoy por pillar un poyota Gr86, pero no me cabe el niño, soy el único padre que conozco con un coupé.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Porque no disfrutas del niñato calvin o alguno que te ronde y te lo llevas a la cama ya aunque pagueis a medias o le invites a un copazo?
> Si es el tipo de tio que te apetece ahora, pues adelante, y no pongas tantos remilgos.
> 
> Pregunto, no sé..., de buen rollo.



Porque después me rallo tengo un complejo de princrsita muy grande no lo supero, a ver ya veré cuando quede con el niñato este lo que pasa cuando venga, esq si me acuesto me va a ghostear lo sé y no Kiero q se vaya Kiero a se quede mmm


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Ago 2022)

Ya he pillado el remo mañanero, quiero irme a casa y acabo de llegar.


----------



## trukutruku (31 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ya he pillado el remo mañanero, quiero irme a casa y acabo de llegar.



Yo ya llevo un rato que he entrado, desde casa.
Tal como abria el portatil estaba pensando en cerrarlo de nuevo.

Total, remar para que te quiten la mitad del sueldo y se lo regalen a la mugre.


----------



## chocalandro (31 Ago 2022)

Finiquito cobrado y apuntado en el sepe para empezar a cobrar el paro.
Se agotó el remar por un tiempo. Me salió la jugada redonda al final...
Ahora tiempo libre para hobbies varios y la parienta.


----------



## Fargo (31 Ago 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Finiquito cobrado y apuntado en el sepe para empezar a cobrar el paro.
> Se agotó el remar por un tiempo. Me salió la jugada redonda al final...
> Ahora tiempo libre para hobbies varios y la parienta.



Enhorabuena, amigo.
Una nueva era comienza para ti, la era de la libertad.
La libertad es peligrosa pero estimulante, algunos enloquecen, otros encuentran su verdadera pasión.
Que le follen a los jefes y los horarios, no todo es dinero en esta vida.


----------



## Fargo (31 Ago 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15, a ver si puedo chortinear un poco con las nuevas.
Si no se dejan al menos les miraré las tetas.
Y sí, con 33 años podéis considerarme un viejo verde.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Ago 2022)

El niñato ya se ha aburrido de mi, me ha descartado


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El niñato ya se ha aburrido de mi, me ha descartado



Una más que se ha follado, si Fargo follase más no estaría tan amargado.

Podéis quedar y echar un pinchito.


----------



## Fargo (1 Sep 2022)

En pie para volver a remar, chavales.
Todo por 1100 euros al mes pero estoy bien.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Sep 2022)

Vamos al grano señores






¿Es más fácil conseguir una baja por DEPRESIÓN o por ANSIEDAD? Ayudadme a elegir un relato de cuentitis para dejar de remar


Explicádmelo a modo de TUTORIAL, quiero mi ansiada PAGUITA, la quintaesencia del SUEÑO ESPAÑOL, vivir sin dar ni golpe :)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Una más que se ha follado, si Fargo follase más no estaría tan amargado.
> 
> Podéis quedar y echar un pinchito.



Pero si no me ha dado tiempo ni de llegar a cubo, ha encontrado otra mejor


----------



## Smoker (1 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Yo ya llevo un rato que he entrado, desde casa.
> Tal como abria el portatil estaba pensando en cerrarlo de nuevo.
> 
> Total, remar para que te quiten la mitad del sueldo y se lo regalen a la mugre.



Hoy vuelvo a horario normal, 8h, al menos es intensivo y no me parten el día


----------



## Fargo (1 Sep 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Hoy vuelvo a horario normal, 8h, al menos es intensivo y no me parten el día



*Turno de mañana:* Trabajar para vivir.
*Turno de tarde:* Vivir para trabajar.
*Turno partido: *Vivir en el trabajo.


----------



## Smoker (1 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Turno de mañana:* Trabajar para vivir.
> *Turno de tarde:* Vivir para trabajar.
> *Turno partido: *Vivir en el trabajo.



Turno de mañana, soy un esclavo pribilejiado


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (1 Sep 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Finiquito cobrado y apuntado en el sepe para empezar a cobrar el paro.
> Se agotó el remar por un tiempo. Me salió la jugada redonda al final...
> Ahora tiempo libre para hobbies varios y la parienta.



El finiquito es lo que pagan cuando te vas, y si te vas no hay paro


----------



## chocalandro (1 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> El finiquito es lo que pagan cuando te vas, y si te vas no hay paro



Si leyeran mis mensajes mas atrás mucho mas atrás veras que el jefe era "coleguita" y me puso adrede en mal lugar de cara a RRHH a mi petición.
Por eso "me fuí" y tengo paro


----------



## trukutruku (1 Sep 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Hoy vuelvo a horario normal, 8h, al menos es intensivo y no me parten el día



qué envidia. yo he vuelto a jornada normal, partida...  

hoy el remo ha estado especialmente pesado. y cuanto más sube la inflacion mas me pesa. tanto que no hago ni el huevo ya


----------



## Fargo (1 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> hoy el remo ha estado especialmente pesado. y cuanto más sube la inflacion mas me pesa. tanto que no hago ni el huevo ya



La auténtica salud, SUDAPOLLISMO y TOCAHUEVISMO en horas de trabajo.
Ya no doy el mejor servicio que puedo dar a la empresa, doy un servicio acorde al sueldo que me pagan, el mínimo por convenio.
Si quieren más implicación y rendimiento, que suban los sueldos.


----------



## Fargo (1 Sep 2022)

chocalandro dijo:


> Si leyeran mis mensajes mas atrás mucho mas atrás veras que el jefe era "coleguita" y me puso adrede en mal lugar de cara a RRHH a mi petición.
> Por eso "me fuí" y tengo paro



En mi empresa hacen lo mismo, ellos se alegran cuando se va uno sin tener que pagarle indemnización por despido.
Mi sueño es desplumar a esos cabrones con una indemnización GORDA e irme por todo lo alto, pero está difícil.


----------



## Fargo (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176522



Buscate un hobby...

Hoy he estado mirando miatas, y le digo a la parienta que si pillo uno y no me dice que no, he visto este vídeo y se me ponen los dientes largos como suena con un árbol de admisión.




Pilla algún juguete low cost para animarte, en el minuto 9:40 suena que produce una erección, probablemente ande menos que el mío pero el aire y el ruido aumentan el disfrute.

Verídico, mi parienta no me dice que no y tengo 2 coches y otro parado, sería sin intención de quitar ninguno.

Así me evado de la realidad de mierda.


----------



## lamoffj (1 Sep 2022)

Yo busco mujer tradicional, limpia, de buenos valores y buenas acciones. Pero como sé que eso es imposible, aceptaría follar coñitos prietos y jugosos de quinceañeras con olor a vainilla y coco. Y NO TENGO NADA AL VOLVER DEL REMO. Me cago en mi puta vida.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Yo busco mujer tradicional, limpia, de buenos valores y buenas acciones. Pero como sé que eso es imposible, aceptaría follar coñitos prietos y jugosos de quinceañeras con olor a vainilla y coco. Y NO TENGO NADA AL VOLVER DEL REMO. Me cago en mi puta vida.



Yo tengo una señora de 39 años y contento que pesa 56 kilos, que cada bicho que llevan los demás por ahí...

No se, es absurdo perder la corta existencia trabajando, yo después de mucho pensar me he dado cuenta que los hobbyes no son perdida de tiempo lo es el trabajo.

En Antonia 3 dicen que X horas de videojuegos es adicción y yo superó esas horas de pantalla en el trabajo por ejemplo, entonces seré adicto al trabajo, solo quieren esclavos.


----------



## lamoffj (2 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo una señora de 39 años y contento que pesa 56 kilos, que cada bicho que llevan los demás por ahí...



Yo no llego a los 30, pero las quinceañeras me pierden. Algo echan a la comida porque no es normal que estén así de buenas. Hasta los 25 las puedo aceptar, pero de verdad que la tersura, la lozanía, el olor de las más jovencitas no tiene parangón...

No me imagino con una mujer de esa edad que dices, ni siquiera dentro de diez años. Con el debido respeto a su señora.

PS. Saludos a Paco de telemáticos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Yo no llego a los 30, pero las quinceañeras me pierden. Algo echan a la comida porque no es normal que estén así de buenas. Hasta los 25 las puedo aceptar, pero de verdad que la tersura, la lozanía, el olor de las más jovencitas no tiene parangón...
> 
> No me imagino con una mujer de esa edad que dices, ni siquiera dentro de diez años. Con el debido respeto a su señora.
> 
> PS. Saludos a Paco de telemáticos.



La mía está bien en comparativa, te vas acostumbrado, a mi me gustan las de 30 años, las veo más mujer, para mí es la mejor edad, 15 años son niñas, ni siquiera veo mujeres ahí.

Las tías al final solo te dan disgustos.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero si no me ha dado tiempo ni de llegar a cubo, ha encontrado otra mejor



Al final me habló otra vez jijiji es que me da mucha ansiedad que no me hable me pongo celosita a ver si podemos aguantar hasta que podamos vernos y no se busca otra


----------



## Bizarroff (2 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo una señora de 39 años y contento que pesa 56 kilos, que cada bicho que llevan los demás por ahí...
> 
> No se, es absurdo perder la corta existencia trabajando, yo después de mucho pensar me he dado cuenta que los hobbyes no son perdida de tiempo lo es el trabajo.
> 
> En Antonia 3 dicen que X horas de videojuegos es adicción y yo superó esas horas de pantalla en el trabajo por ejemplo, entonces seré adicto al trabajo, solo quieren esclavos.



X horas de videojuegos es adicción pero verse media docena de telenovelas turcas seguidas en esa puta cadena o cualquiera de las otras que tiene Atresmedia o verse cuatro partidos de fútbol seguidos en sus canales de pago seguro que es lo más sano del mundo...

Mi pareja tiene 43 años y pesa 48 kg (y suerte que lleva un par de meses entre vacaciones y baja que ha engordado ahora un par de kg, a ver lo que le duran). A mi siempre me han gustado que no estén gordas pero haya de donde enganchar tanto de caderas como de culo y tetas, aunque es cierto que visto la cantidad de bacaburras que habitan en este país, es un privilegio tener una mujer con cuerpo de chica de 17 años.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (2 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



La gente de 50 follaba habitualmente, tenían coche y pagaban una casa en diez años o menos. Incluso tenían familia (hijos).


----------



## Fargo (2 Sep 2022)

En pie para remar, chavales.
Fargo nunca descansa.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En pie para remar, chavales.
> Fargo nunca descansa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176770



El patetismo hecho forero.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En pie para remar, chavales.
> Fargo nunca descansa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176770



Acabo de llegar, he entrado a las 9:10, he hablado con las Charos, porque se le prenden luces en su mierda de Astra, he encendido el ordenador con tranquilidad, he abierto el foro... pienso ir al café y salir a las 3, porque yo lo valgo.

A pesar de esto preferiría no tener que venir.

A remar Fargo, te recomiendo la película "El maquinista", sobre la vida de un remero usano.


----------



## trukutruku (2 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La auténtica salud, SUDAPOLLISMO y TOCAHUEVISMO en horas de trabajo.
> Ya no doy el mejor servicio que puedo dar a la empresa, doy un servicio acorde al sueldo que me pagan, el mínimo por convenio.
> Si quieren más implicación y rendimiento, que suban los sueldos.



Yo tambien lo estoy haciendo.

Hoy sin ir mas lejos me he leido unas 20 paginas de un libro de hayek mientras "curraba"


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 Sep 2022)

La renuncia silenciosa o cómo una generación ha dejado de creer en ser un esclavo del trabajo | Bienestar | S Moda EL PAÍS


“Tuvisteis el privilegio de crecer en un mundo lleno de esperanza y nosotros no”. Con esta crudeza resume el fenómeno quiet quiting (traducido como




smoda.elpais.com


----------



## Fargo (2 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Yo tambien lo estoy haciendo.
> *Hoy sin ir mas lejos me he leido unas 20 paginas de un libro de hayek mientras "curraba".*


----------



## Fargo (2 Sep 2022)

*Delirios de Fargo:*
Sigo dándole vueltas a comprar el bmw de segunda mano, un remero necesita una buena razón para seguir adelante.
Ya que no tengo mujer ni hijos, al menos tener un coche que me haga ilusión.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (2 Sep 2022)

Un aplauso para este remero lonchafinista:


----------



## Chortina de Humo (2 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un aplauso para este remero lonchafinista:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177711



 
La familia que hizo un 'simpa' en un bautizo salió del restaurante simulando que bailaba la conga


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Sep 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> La familia que hizo un 'simpa' en un bautizo salió del restaurante simulando que bailaba la conga



Jajajajajajaja BROTAL


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Sep 2022)

Vaya playotes hay aqui el señor como se vive madre mía eso sí haría falta un cuenco un poquito más grande pq aquí se gasta a puto pelo pones un pie en la calle y ya te has fundido medio cuenco pero madre mía que playotes yo me creía que esto era más cútre jajajajajajaja dios que bien se está madre mía claro por eso las pateras los guiris comprando casas a pelo y de todo madre mía yo creía que esto eran playas cutres petadas y personas mayores jajajajaja claro sin duda una patera aquí es mejor ya veremos cuando llegue el frío que le den x culo a Madrid me compadezco de sus habitantes claro los guiris locos por venirse al mamoneo jajajajajajjaa me dice un guiri está mierda se va a acabar yo me vengo aquí 110% seguro jajajajajajjajw


----------



## Fargo (2 Sep 2022)

Sábado y Domingo de 07 a 15.


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Lo bueno del curro es que hay muchas chortinas.
Lo malo es que ninguna me hace caso.
Dicho esto, cuando estemos jodidos en la galera hay que pensar en el dinero, la única razón de peso por la que estamos ahí.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo y sus multis, haciendo el mongol again


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Fargo y sus multis, haciendo el mongol again



Paqui no es un multi mío, por enésima vez.
440 páginas, te jode?


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Primer mandamiento del hombre nuncafollista:
*1. Aceptarás tu nuncafollismo sobre todas las cosas.*


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui no es un multi mío, por enésima vez.
> 440 páginas, te jode?



Paco eres tú, y tú eres un paco.


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Paco eres tú, y tú eres un paco.



Y tú no eres nadie, aquí no te conoce ni tu padre.
Compara los ratios para que te quede claro en qué liga juegas tú y en qué liga juego yo.
Farguito te dispara 6 veces antes de que caigas al suelo, estás ante un tipo realmente cojonudo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú no eres nadie, aquí no te conoce ni tu padre.
> Compara los ratios para que te quede claro en qué liga juegas tú y en qué liga juego yo.
> Farguito te dispara 6 veces antes de que caigas al suelo, estás ante un tipo realmente cojonudo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177867



Farguito, es el pasado.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Sep 2022)

Lo cierto es que me gusta escribir en mi propio hilo haciéndome pajillas conmigo mismo como si una chortina me hiciese caso, pongo las cosas que pondría y tal, luego abro mi otra cuenta veo una notificación, es un coñito, esa sensación


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Paco eres tú, y tú eres un paco.



Si, fargo soy yo. Yo soy fargo, si. Que pasa? No puede un hombre lidiar con su nuncafollismo a base de autocuentas femeninas? Me hace ilusión pensar que una chortina comenta mi hilo, y puede atraer a más


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si, fargo soy yo. Yo soy fargo, si. Que pasa? No puede un hombre lidiar con su nuncafollismo a base de autocuentas femeninas? Me hace ilusión pensar que una chortina comenta mi hilo, y puede atraer a más



Esto no es verdad, si vas a trolear lárgate de mi hilo.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto no es verdad, si vas a tolear lárgate de mi hilo.



Por qué me/te tratas así? Déjame cuidarte fargo, viejo fargo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si, fargo soy yo. Yo soy fargo, si. Que pasa? No puede un hombre lidiar con su nuncafollismo a base de autocuentas femeninas? Me hace ilusión pensar que una chortina comenta mi hilo, y puede atraer a más



FARGA


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Delirios de Fargo:*
> Sigo dándole vueltas a comprar el bmw de segunda mano, un remero necesita una buena razón para seguir adelante.
> Ya que no tengo mujer ni hijos, al menos tener un coche que me haga ilusión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177482



Es absurdo pero cuando veo mi coche me alegra verlo, proporciona derrapajes y sensaciones de puto amo.

Lo único malo es el precio de los recambios.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Remo, luego existo.
Sábado y Domingo de 07 a 15.
Lo bueno es que el Lunes y el Martes libr....pues no.
Trabajo de 23 a 07.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Sep 2022)

Sigo actualizando mis posts de remero que no puede ni trabajar.

Últimos salarios que bien me los han ofrecido y he tenido que rechazar el puesto por lo bajos que son ó lo que ofertan siendo el perfil un senior de +10 años de experiencia pero te lo venden como un puesto normal(todos en brutos)

- Analista de laboratorio en Salamanca. 17k.
- Técnico de calidad en Alicante. No quiso ni decirlo
- Técnico de calidad en un pueblo perdido de la mano de Dios. 18k
- Técnico de calidad que es un perfil para ub senior y que debe de dominar todo lo habido y por haber. 21k Barcelona
- Técnico de laboratorio que también debe de dominar 1000 técnicas diferentes. 21k en Madrid.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Te entiendo, yo también me alegro cuando veo en mi empresa a uno de administración con papeles en la mano. Sueño que es mi finiquito + indemnización + 2 añitos de paro.



También sueño con eso, creo que hasta lo necesito.


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Señores, he puesto a Paqui y Lorenzo Ramirez en el ignore.
Mucho he tardado con esos dos gilipollas, lo único bueno es que me subían el hilo cada vez que opinaban.
Que les folle un pez, si nadie quiere opinar dejaré caer el hilo, bastante lejos ha llegado.


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178379



Desperdiciarla, además en el peor momento para desperdiciarla, tu juventud, doble desperdicio.


----------



## culijón (3 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Sigo actualizando mis posts de remero que no puede ni trabajar.
> 
> Últimos salarios que bien me los han ofrecido y he tenido que rechazar el puesto por lo bajos que son ó lo que ofertan siendo el perfil un senior de +10 años de experiencia pero te lo venden como un puesto normal(todos en brutos)
> 
> ...



Es más fácil que te valoren cuando tienes trabajo ¿Has pensado en coger uno y luego cambiarte? Igual el problema es que, aunque parezca injusto, el mercado no paga por ese puesto más de esos 20.000€ y con el tiempo no tiene porqué cambiar. Aunque parezca injusto. 
¿Qué salario aceptarías?

Suerte.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Sep 2022)

culijón dijo:


> Es más fácil que te valoren cuando tienes trabajo ¿Has pensado en coger uno y luego cambiarte? Igual el problema es que, aunque parezca injusto, el mercado no paga por ese puesto más de esos 20.000€ y con el tiempo no tiene porqué cambiar. Aunque parezca injusto.
> ¿Qué salario aceptarías?
> 
> Suerte.



No puedo ni coger de reponedor de supermercado porque hay 1 puesto y se pelean 10000 tios por entrar. Imagina como está el asunto

Yo pido a partir de 20k, y ni por esas.


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No puedo ni coger de reponedor de supermercado porque hay 1 puesto y se pelean 10000 tios por entrar. Imagina como está el asunto



Así me vi yo hace unos años antes de entrar en la mierda de curro que tengo.
Me resultó indigno tener que mendigar un curro de mierda y pelearme por conseguir el puesto con otros pobres desgraciados como yo.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Así me vi yo hace unos años antes de entrar en la mierda de curro que tengo.
> Me resultó indigno tener que mendigar un curro de mierda y pelearme por conseguir el puesto con otros pobres desgraciados como yo.



Es que a poco que sea un trabajo en donde no azoten tanto a los remeros hay ostias por entrar. Y claro, se hace un cuello de botella porque quieren entrar: gente sin estudios, gente sin experiencia, gente con estudios pero sin experiencia, gente con experiencia pero que están hasta los huevos de todo....1 puesto para 100000 personas y entra el que más enchufe tenga


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Es que a poco que sea un trabajo en donde no azoten tanto a los remeros hay ostias por entrar. Y claro, se hace un cuello de botella porque quieren entrar: gente sin estudios, gente sin experiencia, gente con estudios pero sin experiencia, gente con experiencia pero que están hasta los huevos de todo....1 puesto para 100000 personas y entra el que más enchufe tenga



En mi curro de mierda hace 4 años que no entra NADIE sin enchufe.
Estamos hablando de un trabajo con una alta rotación de personal.
Hoy mismo entró una tía de 19 años que es su primer trabajo, sin ir más lejos.
Hay muchos casos así, meritocracia 0.
Así que no os machaquéis si no os llaman para entrevistas, aunque hayáis trabajado en la NASA si no sois amigos o sobrino de alguien no os van a llamar.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Sep 2022)

Pues nada ya me está ignorando otra vez. Toreada por un niñato parte dos, a tomar por culo joder hijos de puta. Soledad, gatos (el que pueda tenerlos) y pastillas. No hay mas


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No puedo ni coger de reponedor de supermercado porque hay 1 puesto y se pelean 10000 tios por entrar. Imagina como está el asunto
> 
> Yo pido a partir de 20k, y ni por esas.



20000 es muchísimo dinero. Pero tu en qué mundo vives? Estás tonto o que te pasa? Hola? Vivimos en países distintos o algo. Jajajajaja pero que me estás contando si la gente con carreras y Masters se está matando para cobrar 1000 euros, 12000 al año y el gilipollas se piensa que le van a dar 20000. Ver para creer


----------



## Discrepante Libre (3 Sep 2022)

En el bus de ida al remo me he encontrado con el padre de un viejo amigo que nos conocemos desde 6º de EGB. Este amigo tiene una hija de 14 años que ya esta empezando en la edad del pavo y esta empezando a pendonear.

Le he dicho al padre de mi amigo (su abuelo) algo que lei por aqui en burbuja.

Mira, lo mejor es que le marqueis el camino: Que acabe la enseñanza reglada como buenamente pueda (aunque no sea sobresaliente - al parecer no es muy buena estudiante - ), que haga si me apuras algún CFGS de algo que le motive: Hay un montón.... por ejemplo , animación sociocultural o algo sanitario o lo que crea que le puede motivar, y que empiece a preparar oposiciones una vez termine todo (20 años más o menos o 21 como muy tarde). Si pilla placita antes de los 30 ya tiene la vida solucionada o por lo menos una cierta tranquilidad.

Ojala hubiera tenido alguien, que a esa edad, me hubiera marcado ese camino.


----------



## Fargo (3 Sep 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15.
En algunas religiones es pecado trabajar el Domingo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 07 a 15.
> En algunas religiones es pecado trabajar el Domingo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178657



Yo voy a echar unas plays, tengo todos los tanques nazis del Batlefield todo tuneados hasta esa hora y levantarme a la una de la tarde.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 20000 es muchísimo dinero. Pero tu en qué mundo vives? Estás tonto o que te pasa? Hola? *Vivimos en países distintos *o algo. Jajajajaja pero que me estás contando si la gente con carreras y Masters se está matando para cobrar 1000 euros, 12000 al año y el gilipollas se piensa que le van a dar 20000. Ver para creer



Yo vivo en España , mi trabajo es poco cualificado , y no ando lejos de esos 20.000€. Mi hermano , que si que tiene cierta cualificación , los sobrepasada holgadamente.

20.000€ me parece algo relativamente normal y asequible con un mínimo de formación y experiencia.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 Sep 2022)

No placita, No chorteens


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 20000 es muchísimo dinero. Pero tu en qué mundo vives? Estás tonto o que te pasa? Hola? Vivimos en países distintos o algo. Jajajajaja pero que me estás contando si la gente con carreras y Masters se está matando para cobrar 1000 euros, 12000 al año y el gilipollas se piensa que le van a dar 20000. Ver para creer



Me cago en tus muertos pisoteados saco de mierda 

20.000 no es nada cuando tienes un puesto técnico


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (4 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En el bus de ida al remo me he encontrado con el padre de un viejo amigo que nos conocemos desde 6º de EGB. Este amigo tiene una hija de 14 años que ya esta empezando en la edad del pavo y esta empezando a pendonear.
> 
> Le he dicho al padre de mi amigo (su abuelo) algo que lei por aqui en burbuja.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, un buen y sabio consejo que hubiera deseado que me dieran a mí.

Estudio lo mínimo para tener un titulo para poder opositar, ahí si, déjate la vida estudiando, y con la plazita ya aprobada, haz lo que te plazca y empieza a vivir, que quedan muchos años por delante.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Madre mía la de ostias que os quedan por tragar. O sois unos boomers o de los años de la Paco bonamza de Aznar que se creen que nada ha cambiado, o sois demasiado jóvenes y por tanto ingenuos. No tenéis ni puta idea de cómo está el mercado, es el mercado más competitivo de la puta historia.madie te va a pagar 20000 por un trabajo que otro hace por 12000, y creeme, hay gente de sobra. Pq siempre es mejor cobrar mil que no tener nada y quedar totalmente excluido de la sociedad. Yo esto lo he aprendido a ostias también, pq lo sabes pero no te lo quieres creer, pero si, así de duro es. Y también estuve excluida de la sociedad sin querer asumirlo, pero esto es lo que hay lo que tenemos , quien no lo acepte que asuma las consecuencias. El madmax no es un evento aislado que de repente termina con todo, el más max son diversos eventos simultáneos y progresivos, uno de ellos el empobrecimiento general de la población. El que se crea que va a cobrar eso está muy muy perdido.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Nadie trabaja por 12000 a jornada completa porque de entrada el SMI son 14000 (14x1000) y en la mayoría de convenios colectivos sectoriales que es a los que se acoge la mayoría de trabajadores, los puestos más bajos como ayudante o peón parten de unos 16000€.



Serán brutos no? Que no tío, que no te flipes, que la mayoría gana 1000 euros . Tu serás más mayor, es otra historia, si quisieras meterte ahora al mercado fliparias. Pero tú pq te crees q está opositando todo dios?


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Y con los 1000 euros paga casa comida facturas cada día más caras, comida cada día más cara. La edad media de la gente en pateras es de 36 años. Ya no es cosa de estudiantes, es el nuevo modelo.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Madre mía la de ostias que os quedan por tragar. O sois unos boomers o de los años de la Paco bonamza de Aznar que se creen que nada ha cambiado, o sois demasiado jóvenes y por tanto ingenuos. No tenéis ni puta idea de cómo está el mercado, es el mercado más competitivo de la puta historia.madie te va a pagar 20000 por un trabajo que otro hace por 12000, y creeme, hay gente de sobra. Pq siempre es mejor cobrar mil que no tener nada y quedar totalmente excluido de la sociedad. Yo esto lo he aprendido a ostias también, pq lo sabes pero no te lo quieres creer, pero si, así de duro es. Y también estuve excluida de la sociedad sin querer asumirlo, pero esto es lo que hay lo que tenemos , quien no lo acepte que asuma las consecuencias. El madmax no es un evento aislado que de repente termina con todo, el más max son diversos eventos simultáneos y progresivos, uno de ellos el empobrecimiento general de la población. El que se crea que va a cobrar eso está muy muy perdido.



Venga, cuando trabajes por primera vez en tu vida, pide cobrar 12.000 brutos al año sin ser casapapi.

Espero que loa disfrutes y jamás pidas un aumento


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Valiente payaso yo es que hasta me cabreo. Si se están matando por no subir como quieren los podemitas un 10% el smi para dejarlo en 1100. No sé de dónde pollas sacais esas movidas de 14 pagas y 20000 euros.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Venga, cuando trabajes por primera vez en tu vida, pide cobrar 12.000 brutos al año sin ser casapapi.
> 
> Espero que loa disfrutes y jamás pidas un aumento



Yo no he dicho brutos, yo digo netos, 12000 netos, el cuenco de 1000 euros que cobra todo dios.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo no he dicho brutos, yo digo netos, 12000 netos, el cuenco de 1000 euros que cobra todo dios.



Entonces, un programador senior debe de cobrar 12.000 porque siempre va a haber alguien haciendo dumping laboral que va a pedir 12.000?

Buena forma de cargarse el sistema laboral a partir del dumping. Eres panchito?


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Entonces, un programador senior debe de cobrar 12.000 porque siempre va a haber alguien haciendo dumping laboral que va a pedir 12.000?
> 
> Buena forma de cargarse el sistema laboral a partir del dumping. Eres panchito?



El dumping es una realidad , por eso en Madrid no ves un español trabajando. Además me hablas de probablemente el único sector que se salva de la quema en España, los picateclas (de momento)


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Ya se ha comentado anteriormente que yo busco picateclas de paga gorda


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El dumping es una realidad , por eso en Madrid no ves un español trabajando. Además me hablas de probablemente el único sector que se salva de la quema en España, los picateclas (de momento)



Estás a favor del dumping por tus mensajes.

Ok. El karma es muy cabrón a veces, y lo mismo vas a disfrutar 2 tazas de dumping en tu vida.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> BLA BLA BLA



Cuando os deis cuenta de que la única manera de ganar es no jugando ya será demasiado tarde


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues nada ya me está ignorando otra vez. Toreada por un niñato parte dos, a tomar por culo joder hijos de puta. Soledad, gatos (el que pueda tenerlos) y pastillas. No hay mas



El niñato se estará follando a una shorten de Tinder, o bien previo pago de 100-150€/hora.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Estás a favor del dumping por tus mensajes.
> 
> Ok. El karma es muy cabrón a veces, y lo mismo vas a disfrutar 2 tazas de dumping en tu vida.



No, no estoy a favor, yo misme puse de mi parte quedándome en la exclusión social sin aceptar esa basura durante años , repito AÑOS. Pero al final me di cuenta que no importa que yo no acepte si hay millones que si pasan por el aro, simplemente me dejan atrás y a tomar por culo


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> El niñato se estará follando a una shorten de Tinder, o bien previo pago de 100-150€/hora.



No le hace falta pagar. Habrá encontrado una chortina en tinder y a tomar por culo. Peque de sobre confianza mandándole fotos mías al natural y ostias , nunca debe hacerse. Si no me jodas la última vez que hablamos, le dije que me había despertado de una pesadilla, que estaba fatal y me manda una foto del paquete a ver si cuela y le mando fotos cachondas mías. Menudo hijo de puta, que asco los tíos, que asco dan de verdad. Estoicismo a puto pelo. Pero de qué vas? La primera puede colar, pero cuando un tío ya te manda fotos del paquete sistemáticamente, en plan enseñando abdominales y el paquete, ese tío no es serio. No sé si lo he quemado yo misma diciéndole que ni se le ocurra chulearme o que tenía que pasar igualmente. Mejor antes que después.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Hay un tío en la patera.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hay un tío en la patera.



¿Te masturbas escuchando su voz? ¿Entornas la puerta para intentar verle desde tu cueva? ¿Estás celosa de la compañera que lo ha traído?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No le hace falta pagar. Habrá encontrado una chortina en tinder y a tomar por culo. Peque de sobre confianza mandándole fotos mías al natural y ostias , nunca debe hacerse. Si no me jodas la última vez que hablamos, le dije que me había despertado de una pesadilla, que estaba fatal y me manda una foto del paquete a ver si cuela y le mando fotos cachondas mías. Menudo hijo de puta, que asco los tíos, que asco dan de verdad. Estoicismo a puto pelo. Pero de qué vas? La primera puede colar, pero cuando un tío ya te manda fotos del paquete sistemáticamente, en plan enseñando abdominales y el paquete, ese tío no es serio. No sé si lo he quemado yo misma diciéndole que ni se le ocurra chulearme o que tenía que pasar igualmente. Mejor antes que después.



Ya podrías al menos subir unas fotos de tus pieses joder


----------



## Fargo (4 Sep 2022)

Ya he salido del remo, soy libre!
En realidad vuelvo mañana a las 23, saborearé estas horas de libertad con paseos, porno, netflix y videojuegos.
Como decía la frase: la soledad es el precio de la libertad.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y con los 1000 euros paga casa comida facturas cada día más caras, comida cada día más cara. La edad media de la gente en pateras es de 36 años. Ya no es cosa de estudiantes, es el nuevo modelo.



Los boomers lo mismo cobramos más porque sabemos usar la Internet esa, ya sabes somos viejos como las montañas, cuando se inventaron los ordenadores ya estábamos aquí, cuando se invento la internet ya estábamos aquí, así que sabemos ir al INE a consultar los salarios y tal:


*




*​
El Salario medio para mujeres es 21.000€ es decir para el que sea posterior a la LOGSE y no sepa que significa medio, la mitad de mujeres cobran menos de 21.000€ y la mitad cobran más, y para hombres es de 26.900€. Y antes de que empieces con la desigualdad, aquí no se mira cuantas horas se trabajan, seguramente las mujeres cobran menos pero trabajan menos horas y en profesiones peor pagadas.

Y lo de los 12.000 si eres mujer y cobras solo 12.000 estas en el cuartil inferior, 75 de cada 100 mujeres cobran más que tu, y si eres hombre estas en el percentil 10, 90 de cada 100 hombres cobran más de 12.000€ al año.

Datos de 2019, supongo que el salario habrá subido con las subidas del SMI, pero no hay datos más actualizados en el INE

En cuanto a coste laboral (aqúi y ano se diferencia hombre mujer porque, ohhh!!, sorpresa!!, hombres y mujeres cobran lo mismo por ley si hacen el mismo trabajo):







Pues la media son 24.000€, esto si ya presupone que se trabaja a jornada completa las horas que toca, ni mas ni menos, lo cual es una puta vergüenza de salario la verdad, recuerdo perfectamente que mi primer sueldo recién salido de la universidad fue 24.000€ brutos y era un sueldo de pimpollo, increible como se ha ido a la mierda este país.

Así que si estas cobrando 12.000 pues no se mueve un poco el culo, no debería costarte mucho cobrar la media si tienes una inteligencia/capacidad media, sácate un FP de algo con salida, que en dos/tres años te lo sacas no presencial compatibilizándolo con el remo ...

PD: Son salarios brutos, que cobres 24k bruto no quiere decir que te vayan a caer 2000€ al mes obviamente, son unos 1500 netos en 14 pagas:





__





BBVA







web.bbva.es









Ni 10 minutos cuesta buscar estas cosas en internet y salir de la ignorancia, y sobretodo interesante buscarlas antes de estudiar carrera, FP, sacar OPO, hacer carrera en cierto sector ... que luego nos damos cuenta que no hay curro o se cobra una mierda y vienen los lloros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Me cago en tus muertos pisoteados saco de mierda
> 
> 20.000 no es nada cuando tienes un puesto técnico



20.000 brutos es una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Serán brutos no? Que no tío, que no te flipes, que la mayoría gana 1000 euros . Tu serás más mayor, es otra historia, si quisieras meterte ahora al mercado fliparias. Pero tú pq te crees q está opositando todo dios?



Yo con lo que alucino es con que algunos penséis que a alguien que empieza se le va a pagar más que eso. El sueldo te lo vas ganando a medida que demuestras y que vas ascendiendo o cambiando de empresa.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 20.000 brutos es una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Y tanto que es una puta mierda. Pero es que en el sector técnico, quitando farma y metal, se está pagando menos de 20k como he puesto ejemplos, ó el pedirte un perfil senior y cobrar 21k en Barcelona.

Pero nada, aquí a cobrar todos 1k al mes y fuera

Y ojo, estamos hablando de perfiles con experiencia y CV, no recien salidos de la fp o universidad


----------



## Fargo (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pero nada, aquí a cobrar todos 1k al mes y fuera



Eso es lo que quieren los rojos desde siempre, ellos viviendo como reyes y luego el mismo cuenco de arroz irrisorio para la plebe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Y tanto que es una puta mierda. Pero es que en el sector técnico, quitando farma y metal, se está pagando menos de 20k como he puesto ejemplos, ó el pedirte un perfil senior y cobrar 21k en Barcelona.
> 
> Pero nada, aquí a cobrar todos 1k al mes y fuera
> 
> Y ojo, estamos hablando de perfiles con experiencia y CV, no recien salidos de la fp o universidad



Yo empecé hace más de 20 años cobrando 12k, pero al año ya estaba en 18k, y cuando me fui a los 4 años estaba en unos 25k. Aún así tuve ofertas por 30-35k y no las acepté porque ya había decidido dejarlo.


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo empecé hace más de 20 años cobrando 12k, pero al año ya estaba en 18k, y cuando me fui a los 4 años estaba en unos 25k. Aún así tuve ofertas por 30-35k y no las acepté porque ya había decidido dejarlo.



Todos seguimos ese camino. Empiezas con muy poco y ya vas subiendo. Pero no vas a estar siempre cobrando 12k como dice el otro


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Con ese niñato he tocado fondo. Definitivamente ya no tengo más ganas, vuelvo a este foro de mierda de dónde nunca debi salir, a echar mi bilis y joderme vive


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Con ese niñato he tocado fondo. Definitivamente ya no tengo más ganas, vuelvo a este foro de mierda de dónde nunca debi salir, a echar mi bilis y joderme vive



@Fargo no engañas a nadie


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @Fargo no engañas a nadie



Toreade por un niñato de mierda que me decía que me quería conocer y que no me iba a ghostear y yo voy y me lo creo todo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Toreade por un niñato de mierda que me decía que me quería conocer y que no me iba a ghostear y yo voy y me lo creo todo



Farguito, deja de upearte el hilo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Con ese niñato he tocado fondo. Definitivamente ya no tengo más ganas, vuelvo a este foro de mierda de dónde nunca debi salir, a echar mi bilis y joderme vive



ReBienvenida al pozo de la perdición remera.


----------



## Fargo (4 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Todos seguimos ese camino. Empiezas con muy poco y ya vas subiendo. Pero no vas a estar siempre cobrando 12k como dice el otro



Yo siempre cobro 12 mil, pero porque soy un caso perdido.
Mi meta nunca fue ganar más dinero, sino trabajar poco en un puesto de poca responsabilidad para vivir tranquilo los días que me queden.
Edit: 1100 al mes son más de 12000, pero con ese sueldo no vas a ningún lado ahora mismo.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (4 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo siempre cobro 12 mil, pero porque soy un caso perdido.
> Mi meta nunca fue ganar más dinero, sino trabajar poco en un puesto de poca responsabilidad para vivir tranquilo los días que me queden.
> Edit: 1100 al mes son más de 12000, pero con ese sueldo no vas a ningún lado ahora mismo.



Como ya dije en España no te creas, 1100 netos al mes en 14 pagas son unos 20.000 brutos al año:





Para cobrar 2000€ al mes te metes en un sueldo de 40.000 anuales, conforme se están poniendo los impuestos te pega un bocado al sueldo el estado de mucho cuidado:




​Nada tu si te pregunta una chortina cuanto ganas le dices que 20.000 al año, que como no se enteran ....


----------



## Fargo (4 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> @Covid Bryant paga poco IRPF por minusvalía superior al 65% (subnormalidad extrema)



Haría un buen papel en la película Campeones, a ver si se anima para la segunda parte.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ReBienvenida al pozo de la perdición remera.



Estoy derroide extreme. Ppienso que igual se ha muerto su padre y por eso no me habla, lo que sea, no me lo puedo creer....


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Toreade por un niñato de mierda que me decía que me quería conocer y que no me iba a ghostear y yo voy y me lo creo todo



chupaste big?


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Sep 2022)

Cualquier cosa menos pensar que se está follando a toda la que se le pone x delante


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> chupaste big?



No pero estoy tan enchochada que haría lo que sea x el


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Sep 2022)

Es que le ralle demasiado, le he hablado y rallado demasiado a un alfa no se le habla como si fuera un colega a un alfa se le respeta, s ele habla lo mínimo que desee, con pleitesia y ofreciéndose a todo en cualquier momento que el alfa lo desee el alfa manda no puede ser rallado ni exigido. Cuando me enseñó la foto del paquete yo tuve que pillar que tenía que mandar fotos calientes y dejarme de contarle mi vida y gilipolleces, el alfa manda pero yo insistí en molestarle sin obedecer y ahora mírame ghosteada otra ha Sido más rápida y ha sabido cuál es su sitio estoy muy arrepentida quiero que me vuelva a hacer caso quiero obedecer por favor que no me ignore más que puedo hacer estoy muy mal. Le he dicho que si sigue vivo pero nada,cero


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Sep 2022)

Por favor no lo haré más, por favor, haré mucho deporte me arreglaré lo que haga falta vestire bien como le guste por favor que vuelva le mandaré fotos calientes lo que quiera por favor que me haga caso no puedo mas, es que otro como ese no hay. Por favor consejos que hago para que me vuelva a ver cómo una opción y me hable por favor


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Sep 2022)

Estoy muy enchochada no puedo dormir de verdad estoy fatal por favor consejo como hacer que un alfa te vuelva a hacer caso una vez descartada


----------



## F.Alonso21 (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si yo la teoría la sé.
> Llevo 5 años ahorrando el 80% de mi sueldo prácticamente todos los meses.
> Y me he cansado. Ser muy ahorrador también te lleva a la amargura, perdiéndote la vida por el camino, dejando de ir a sitios por no gastarte un céntimo...
> Al final tu vida se vuelve muy pequeña, es lo que me ha pasado a mí.
> @ATARAXIO ha comentado sobre este asunto alguna vez.



Entiendo que casapapi o vivienda heredada o casa atpc en pueblo perdido, sino imposible.

Ya a partir de los 30-35, aun sin gastar o salir de casa, entre gastos para ir a currar en coche y otros que se tengan de cualquier mierda (mantener alguna titulacion top cuesta en mi caso), o se tenga uno que ser autonomo se pira a tomar por culo los gastos sin hacer nada.

Y si a esos niveles se aguanta un tiempo o sino la otra alternativa es irse al paro una temporada o currar pocas horas.

No obstante siempre hay que ahorrar, con las hostias que vienen y tantas crisis es lo unico que te diferencia de acabar debajo de un puente y a veces poder compra alguna cosa, ya para viivenda o se gana pasta o ni de coña o se ahorra todo de joven (ni de coña, lo hice pero lo meti a estudios ).



Fargo dijo:


> *Delirios de Fargo:*
> Me estoy planteando pillarme un bmw 320i de segunda mano para rugir duro en incorporaciones.
> Un compañero está vendiendo el suyo en 12.000, a mí me lo dejaría en 10.000.
> Mi viejo audi tdi del 98 está pidiendo la hora, no sé si darme el capricho.
> @Guerrero_termonuclear



Si es Coupe adelante, (lo vende caro en precio inicial, aunque no se su estado etc, hasta hace poco a ese precio estaban los 325i con 6 cilindros).

El interior no es espectacular en calidades-lujo, pero entran 4 personas de sobra y buen maletero, de estos probe a fuego los 335i cuando los lanzaron , perdon a semifuego, que con controles activados y primera vez en circuito o por zonas infectadas de radares pues eso.



Fargo dijo:


> Estoy cansado de ahorrar y que mi dinero cada día valga menos que el día anterior.
> Invertir donde? En el casino de las criptomonedas o en depósitos que te obligan a tener el dinero inmovilizado a cambio de un 2% anual?
> Me parece buena idea ahorrar, pero de vez en cuando uno tiene que darse un homenaje, porque cualquier dîa puede ser el último y no quiero morir con la cuenta llena de ceros como tantos viejos tacaños que conozco.



Es jodido, por una parte o la principal base en primeros años es ahorrar a saco mientras antes de los 30 tu entorno y modo de vida se gasta poco, sigues viendo mucho a la familia, amigos que estudian en la uni etc

Pasado esa edad o a los 33-35 seria bueno ir teniendo un buen curro de 2k mes para arriba que a uno le gustase y a ser posible cerca de donde se crió con su familia (en Madrid, Barcelona, y zonas de mas curro deberia ser posible, en el resto vale con la mitad de pasta y se curra menos y no hace falta ser ministro).

Obviamente antes de casarse o tener familia o una novia lianta, se compra coche o cches de segunda que a uno le molen o la moto, o los hobbies que se tenga, incluso casa en la playa .

Luego cuando a los 35-40 años a uno le lien pues ya ajoderse y a pagar la puta casa y no ver casi ahorros xD, al menos que no sea un puto zulo en una ciudad agenda 2030 prohibe todo y mejor apartado en casa unifamiliar, con su garaje propio doble como minimo, etc

Si se tiene algo en el pueblo y playa de la familia ya se ahorra uno esa parte, useas algo de ocio lonchafinista + coches y luego ya lo que tenga que venir.
Porque como veis con estas crisis anglosionistasprogres creo que no tener propiedades es un error, ya que no vas a tener nada y no vas a ser feliz porque sera de ricos poder alquilar esos servicios que seran de mierda como ellos quieran y controlado de si te has metido 200000 ponzoñas o no como buenos naziscomunistasstalinistasorwellianosgenocidas que son.

Los unicos que viven bien los de los trifasicos con papipagaestudios en la privada, papipaganovias-fulanillastop y hasta les compran casa y les dan pasta de las rentas de otras viviendas etc
Los veo por mi zona con unas novias de tv y cochazos y obviamente independizados antes de los 30 y no es por su esfuerzo ni sabiduria, ni que valgan, sino papicomomolas.

Pero es que hasta la teoria que digo y que aparezca una susodicha que tenga tu equivalente formacion y no sea de mala familia, que haya hecho lo mismo es extrañisimo asi que al menos que sus papis la hayan comprado o dejado en herencia algo (conozco algunos colegas o alumnos asi y vaya putos craks , ya les digo que no las suelten xD).



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo ya te he invitado al McDonald's, mi BMW se hace mayor pero está en plena forma, tiene cara de malo y me encanta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen coche, aconsejo eso si otras llantas xD, bien si la parienta ha aceptado el pack coche , ademas ahi entran 2 niños en sus sillitas y maletas detras y a las malas se le pone baca al coche con un cofre para viajes que no sean largos , para lo demas algun familiar aleman o sueco de segundas de ese segmento D o fake el Octavia por ejemplo y listo.

Yo podria comprarme un 330i de ese pero los ahorros van para otra cosa mejorar en el curro, si asi de triste es en lo mio si no pagas el equivalente al master no pegas el subidon y entrar es jodido.

No pude ni otro mitico de ese tipo que valia la mitad d elos que enseñais...



Fargo dijo:


> En pie para volver a remar, chavales.
> Todo por 1100 euros al mes pero estoy bien.



Ánimo, al menos no vas por horas como yo xD, ni te ha tocado ser autonomo, aunque entre la reta inicial y las pagas me he vengado por el putadon de crisis y del ascenso que me tocaba , pero son escasas, las de los mohameds no se las dan a los patrios esas si son las buenas... las que nos dan son limosnas que si vivieras independizado solo podrias sobrevivir con casa heredada o regalada digamos...(en comida+gastos minimos se te iria la mierda que dan o han dado).

Es un curro tranquilo al menos? te gusta?, cuantos años llevas?



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo una señora de 39 años y contento que pesa 56 kilos, que cada bicho que llevan los demás por ahí...
> 
> No se, es absurdo perder la corta existencia trabajando, yo después de mucho pensar me he dado cuenta que los hobbyes no son perdida de tiempo lo es el trabajo.
> 
> *En Antonia 3 dicen que X horas de videojuegos es adicción y yo superó esas horas de pantalla en el trabajo por ejemplo, entonces seré adicto al trabajo, solo quieren esclavos.*







Bizarroff dijo:


> *X horas de videojuegos es adicción pero verse media docena de telenovelas turcas seguidas en esa puta cadena o cualquiera de las otras que tiene Atresmedia o verse cuatro partidos de fútbol seguidos en sus canales de pago seguro que es lo más sano del mundo...*
> 
> Mi pareja tiene 43 años y pesa 48 kg (y suerte que lleva un par de meses entre vacaciones y baja que ha engordado ahora un par de kg, a ver lo que le duran). A mi siempre me han gustado que no estén gordas pero haya de donde enganchar tanto de caderas como de culo y tetas, aunque es cierto que visto la cantidad de bacaburras que habitan en este país, es un privilegio tener una mujer con cuerpo de chica de 17 años.



Uds tienen suerte, a esas edades muchas estan echadas a perder que se ven las lorzas antes de los 45 de una manera escandalosa y unas petardas que vaya, lo veia en mi primer curro y por eso no quise escuchar tema familia o noviazgos largos, mas con curros de mierda y vida de mierda como tenia.
Alimentacion de mierda, lorealismo hace que no se cuiden una puta mierda, curran en mierda que eso afecta (oficinas de mierda y otras mierdas y si estan en lo publico se vuelven charos y se contaminan del gen rojoprogreantiespaña).

Respecto a lo remarcado eso si que crea enfermos mentales y zumbados que matarian a sus vecinos o ciudadanos por lograr no ser los mas pobres o parados.
Ya lo hemos visto en la plandemia, lo raro que no desaparezcan esas putas mierdas , deberian arder en todos los paises esos mass mierda.
Lo del curro si, somos esclavos, cuando 2 padres deben currar y con una productividad salvaje que no se ddaba en el campo y eso que usan ordenadores y maquinas a veces, para manteenr a su prole y casa algo malo pasa...
Y si la gente supiese de lesiones que generan esos curros, enfermedades etc, alomejor no se pagaban asi , ni se estaban esas horas.
Cada dia menos gente curra al aire libre o sin estres o sin cargar cosas pesadas, eso afecta, luego porque los divorcios si ambos llegan quemados a casa quien es el guapo que quiere hacer la cena o ayudar a los hijos en algo...el espiritu santo que si se han desplazado no existe ya que los abuelos viven donde estan normlamente .

No currar y el paro te lleva a la quiebra o a no poder gastar, se tiene tiempo y relativa salud pero el sistema te deniega casi todo, asi que vives como un adolescente de 15-18 años, no tienes libertad o dependes de familia, estado, etc



Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> La gente de 50 follaba habitualmente, tenían coche y pagaban una casa en diez años o menos. Incluso tenían familia (hijos).



Y a la mujer en casa cuidando la casa, los ahorros y propiedades, los crios y haciendo la comida.

Merecia la pena dejarse la pasta asi, ademas no te robaban trabajo ellas , de los bien pagados ademas, porque en los que son mierda o duros no se las ve... jodida igualdad que tanto defienden...



Fargo dijo:


> , aunque hayáis trabajado en la NASA si no sois amigos o sobrino de alguien no os van a llamar.



Hasta para la mierda hay que tener contactos, y te piden experiencia previa, asi de triste pero cierto o incluso pagarte cursos e ir ya a saco a por el curro en la empresa que los ofrezca o ambito.



Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo vivo en España , mi trabajo es poco cualificado , y no ando lejos de esos 20.000€. Mi hermano , que si que tiene cierta cualificación , los sobrepasada holgadamente.
> 
> 20.000€ me parece algo relativamente normal y asequible con un mínimo de formación y experiencia.



Anual dirás, aqui creo que los trolles o trollas estaban confundiendo con el mensual xD

pues hay cualificados con horas mal pagados o mejor dicho que se gana pr hora similar a loq ue pillan panchitos y similares, como hay una piara de gente obsesionada con adquirir experiencia pues eso .



Fargo dijo:


> Ya he salido del remo, soy libre!
> En realidad vuelvo mañana a las 23, saborearé estas horas de libertad con paseos, porno, netflix y videojuegos.
> Como decía la frase: la soledad es el precio de la libertad.



Fuera el netflix esos son progres genocidas y meten ingenieria social.

Un burbujista no puede ver esa plataforma.



Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Como ya dije en España no te creas, 1100 netos al mes en 14 pagas son unos 20.000 brutos al año:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179518​
> Para cobrar 2000€ al mes te metes en un sueldo de 40.000 anuales, conforme se están poniendo los impuestos te pega un bocado al sueldo el estado de mucho cuidado:
> ...



Par cobrar eso debes ser jefecillo de algo en una pficina almacen o tienda sin vida (en Madrid no tenemos playa, ni pueblo , asi que aqui es mas duro y encima curramos el doble que en otras ccaa con tanta puta productividad , tanto matado, tanto inmigrante, etc).
O debes via titulacion haber adquirido experiencua y pasado un proceso de seleccion o conocer a alguien.

Pero es que con la inflación, me decian que 2k en Madrid era ya una mierda, una familia con eso tira justita cuando hace unos años tiraba aceptablemente.
Ahora deben equivaler a 1200 euros de cuando empece a currar del 2004 y no te planteabas independizarte, sino ahorrar y gastar poco y de casapapi y mejorar algun puto dia.
por lo tanto ahora habria que tener un objetivo en 2.5-3k y no vivir en grandes ciudades sino algo aislado y eso sin lujos y sin los niños en colegio privado (aunque ahora todos dan asco con el tema progre y la ingenieria social de los cojones).


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Sep 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Anual dirás, aqui creo que los trolles o trollas estaban confundiendo con el mensual xD
> 
> pues hay cualificados con horas mal pagados o mejor dicho que se gana pr hora similar a loq ue pillan panchitos y similares, como hay una piara de gente obsesionada con adquirir experiencia pues eso .



Anual , claro , se sobreentiende. 20.000€ al mes no los gana un currito en ningún lugar del mundo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Delirios de Fargo:*
> Me estoy planteando pillarme un bmw 320i de segunda mano para rugir duro en incorporaciones.
> Un compañero está vendiendo el suyo en 12.000, a mí me lo dejaría en 10.000.
> Mi viejo audi tdi del 98 está pidiendo la hora, no sé si darme el capricho.
> @Guerrero_termonuclear



Si no es coupé es carísimo... por lo demás no salen malos, algún problema de inyectores da alguno... ( Los gasolina, el diésel tiene una enorme leyenda negra)

Anda "poco" y digo poco porque son 170 CV puedes ir tranquilamente a 220 pero el chasis va demasiado sobrado, y al no oír nada dentro te va a dar sensación de ir despacio siempre, también es poco potenciable al ser atmosférico.

Un A4 TDI de ese año es indestructible, el BMW es más toca pelotas, pero es más divertido.


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo siempre cobro 12 mil, pero porque soy un caso perdido.
> Mi meta nunca fue ganar más dinero, sino trabajar poco en un puesto de poca responsabilidad para vivir tranquilo los días que me queden.
> Edit: 1100 al mes son más de 12000, pero con ese sueldo no vas a ningún lado ahora mismo.



Yo el año pasado estuve 6 meses y no seguí porque no podía vivir con dicho sueldo trabajando comp técnico de calidad por 15k al año, ya que no salía nada y cogí lo primero que pude.

15k brutos al año son, en 12 pagas porque sino sí que no te daba para nada, 1.026 euros al mes.

Con ese salario tan fantástico tenía que compartir piso con 2 cánceres de compañeros, tenía que dormir en un sofá, ya que mi "habitación" era un salón con una puerta corredera, comer de lo más barato del súper y capacidad de ahorro nula.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Un A4 TDI de ese año es indestructible, el BMW es más toca pelotas, pero es más divertido.



Hoy voy a preguntar en el taller cuanto me sale pintar el Audi (le hace mucha falta), y cambiarle las llantas (las de serie de 15 pulgadas están muy mal).
Si el coche está pintado es realmente bonito, un coche elegante y ha envejecido bien.
Aunque tenga 350.000 km el motor es eterno, la duda es cuanto aguantarán los periféricos (embrague, junta de culata y demás...).
En cualquier caso, me sigue saliendo más barato que comprar el BMW (10.000 + reparaciones).
Es igual que este, el mío lleva las llantas de la segunda foto.












El BMW es como este, me gustan los coches de mafioso turbio.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Sep 2022)

Imaginad esta escena entre covidianos...


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Rema Paco, dalo todo por la empresa.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy voy a preguntar en el taller cuanto me sale pintar el Audi (le hace mucha falta), y cambiarle las llantas (las de serie de 15 pulgadas están muy mal).
> Si el coche está pintado es realmente bonito, un coche elegante y ha envejecido bien.
> Aunque tenga 350.000 km el motor es eterno, la duda es cuanto aguantarán los periféricos (embrague, junta de culata y demás...).
> En cualquier caso, me sigue saliendo más barato que comprar el BMW (10.000 + reparaciones).
> ...



Es el que tiene mi padre también, pero lo tiene impoluto en color plata y es de los últimos B5, trae las llantas de la siguiente generación y el volante S.

El BMW era coupé? Si no si que te la han querido colar con el precio, a no ser que sea el 320SI.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es el que tiene mi padre también, pero lo tiene impoluto en color plata y es de los últimos B5, trae las llantas de la siguiente generación y el volante S.
> 
> El BMW era coupé? Si no si que te la han querido colar con el precio, a no ser que sea el 320SI.



Es el coupé, la verdad que en persona es un espectáculo de coche.
También luce más al lado de los SUV y demás neveras que llevan los otros del curro.
Del mío también han comentado, "Fargo tiene un audi de los viejos", comentaba una chortina a otra en una conversación que escuché.
Tontas no son.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es el que tiene mi padre también, pero lo tiene impoluto en color plata y es de los últimos B5, trae las llantas de la siguiente generación y el volante S.



Si lo tiene bien cuidado está genial, el problema es cuando empieza a perder pintura.
El dilema es seguir invirtiendo en ese del año 98 o comprar el bmw de 2010, básicamente.
El tipo dice que tiene 95000 km, pero no me lo creo. Se la habrán colado con los km.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es el coupé, la verdad que en persona es un espectáculo de coche.
> También luce más al lado de los SUV y demás neveras que llevan los otros del curro.
> Del mío también han comentado, "Fargo tiene un audi de los viejos", comentaba una chortina a otra en una conversación que escuché.
> Tontas no son.



No se, a mi me gusta ese coche, es el que tengo, el gasolina no es problemático en teoría.

A mi me gusta estar mirándolo ahí como un gilipollas y subirme en el.

El de la foto lleva llanta 19, con ese motor es demasiado, yo sigo con las de serie, pero más de 18 me parece demasiado y más sabiendo que el M3 viene con 18" de serie.

De cambiar pondría las M, el mio tiene el paquete de carrocería completo M sport, ese es de serie.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No se, a mi me gusta ese coche, es el que tengo, el gasolina no es problemático en teoría.
> *A mi me gusta estar mirándolo ahí como un gilipollas y subirme en el.*



Me parece usted un impresentable, le ENVIDIO muchísimo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Rema Paco, dalo todo por la empresa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179737



Mi Galera en estos momentos: A día de hoy han multiplicado los mandos y cargos intermedios de pinta y colorea. Y a eso la GALERA lo ha llamado
"LA TRANSFORMACIÓN CULTURAL."

Los "PACO" somos pocos, mal pagados y puteados, excepto si eres amigo de... o le come el nabo o el coño al mando intermedio de turno porque hasta en los "PACO" hay clases y clases.

No fué siempre asi, os lo puedo asegurar. Cargos siempre ha habido, pero hubo un momento en el que por ejemplo se cubrian
todas las vacaciones, se pillaba al personal de cubrevacaciones un més antes para que los veteranos les formaramos correctamente: Ahora se cubren pocas franjas de vacaciones de los "PACO" y se cogen a última hora.... tengan mucha, poca o nula experiencia, se les tira a la tienda asi sin más: Que hay quejas del cliente? Que la tienda tiene fallos en la reposición o carteleria? No hay problema, los "PACO" veteranos lo arreglarán.

Por cierto, el Tirano de RRHH que tiene más poder que el director de la tienda, y todos le odiamos (mandos intermedios incluidos porque les ratonea personal - por ejemplo para cubrir alguna baja -), ya ha dejado claro que jornadas completas ni hablar. Esta esperando como agua de mayo que los de jornada completa se jubilen o piren para pillar jovenzuelos a media jornada y estudiantes que sacarán las castañas del fuego por un sueldo mínimo y poquillas horas, asi a él, grandisimo HDLGP le saldrán muy bien los objetivos económicos de gestión de personal, por los que me imagino cobrará un buen incentivo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me parece usted un impresentable, le ENVIDIO muchísimo.



Cómpralo, estos coches tipo "capricho" se devalúan poco, eso sí, no es barato de mantener.

Para los kilómetros se saca el informe de tráfico.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cómpralo, estos coches tipo "capricho" se devalúan poco, eso sí, no es barato de mantener.
> Para los kilómetros se saca el informe de tráfico.



Lo investigaré, cualquier cosa antes que una nevera híbrida con un enchufe ridículo.
Un coche debe rugir y hacer "Vroooom Vrooom!".
Os imagináis este coche con enchufe? Pues eso.
@Steven Seagull


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Por cierto, el Tirano de RRHH que tiene más poder que el director de la tienda, y todos le odiamos



Cágate en el cajón de su mesa. Es broma pero no del todo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ansiedadburbujil (5 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Yo no llego a los 30, pero las quinceañeras me pierden. Algo echan a la comida porque no es normal que estén así de buenas. Hasta los 25 las puedo aceptar, pero de verdad que la tersura, la lozanía, el olor de las más jovencitas no tiene parangón...
> 
> No me imagino con una mujer de esa edad que dices, ni siquiera dentro de diez años. Con el debido respeto a su señora.
> 
> PS. Saludos a Paco de telemáticos.



Pesa 56kg, pero cuánto de altura? Porque puede cambiar mucho la historia...


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (5 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En el bus de ida al remo me he encontrado con el padre de un viejo amigo que nos conocemos desde 6º de EGB. Este amigo tiene una hija de 14 años que ya esta empezando en la edad del pavo y esta empezando a pendonear.
> 
> Le he dicho al padre de mi amigo (su abuelo) algo que lei por aqui en burbuja.
> 
> ...



Pues es el camino que nos deja España si no tienes enchufe y quieres una vida tranquila. Es una forma de hackear el sistema. Pero se puede opositar a edades más avanzadas. Yo empecé a estudiar mi opo con 36 años, harto de remar en la privada por un cuenco de arroz. Ahora laboralmente no me puedo quejar, aunque el resto de mi vida está bastante desequilibrada.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si lo tiene bien cuidado está genial, el problema es cuando empieza a perder pintura.
> El dilema es seguir invirtiendo en ese del año 98 o comprar el bmw de 2010, básicamente.
> El tipo dice que tiene 95000 km, pero no me lo creo. Se la habrán colado con los km.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179791



Joder buen bicho, MELOFO


----------



## Murray's (5 Sep 2022)

Remarias? Le pondrias un piso?


----------



## Murray's (5 Sep 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Pues es el camino que nos deja España si no tienes enchufe y quieres una vida tranquila. Es una forma de hackear el sistema. Pero se puede opositar a edades más avanzadas. Yo empecé a estudiar mi opo con 36 años, harto de remar en la privada por un cuenco de arroz. Ahora laboralmente no me puedo quejar, aunque el resto de mi vida está bastante desequilibrada.




Que oposición?


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Para que quiero yo una máquina infernal que devora recursos como si no hubiera un mañana *si puedo ir andando al trabajo *o puedo viajar en tren o avión.



Yo vivo a 15 km, a la hora que entro no pasan autobuses.
Necesito un coche sí o sí para remar, el mío de 1998 con 350.000 km no sé cuanto le quedará.
Hay gente que prefiere gastar el dinero en un coche antes que en viajar, en mi caso el coche es necesario para ganar dinero.
Un coche de 10.000 euros en vez de comprar uno nuevo por 20.000 que se devalua según sale del concesionario me parece una buena opción.
No obstante, el parque móvil en España ha envejecido mucho en los últimos años.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Yo no llego a los 30, pero las quinceañeras me pierden. Algo echan a la comida porque no es normal que estén así de buenas. Hasta los 25 las puedo aceptar, pero de verdad que la tersura, la lozanía, el olor de las más jovencitas no tiene parangón...
> No me imagino con una mujer de esa edad que dices, ni siquiera dentro de diez años. Con el debido respeto a su señora.
> PS. Saludos a Paco de telemáticos.



Raro es el día que no se pasan nuestros amigos por el hilo...
Qué tal agentes? Cómo va la mañana? Se han acabado ya los donuts?
No estamos haciendo nada, todos los foreros somos buenos chicos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo el año pasado estuve 6 meses y no seguí porque no podía vivir con dicho sueldo trabajando comp técnico de calidad por 15k al año, ya que no salía nada y cogí lo primero que pude.
> 
> 15k brutos al año son, en 12 pagas porque sino sí que no te daba para nada, 1.026 euros al mes.
> 
> Con ese salario tan fantástico tenía que compartir piso con 2 cánceres de compañeros, tenía que dormir en un sofá, ya que mi "habitación" era un salón con una puerta corredera, comer de lo más barato del súper y capacidad de ahorro nula.



Es que ese es el tema. Ese sueldo puede estar bien si eres casapapi o tienes casa pagada y no tienes más gastos.
Lo que dices era mi vida de estudiante y mis primeros años de trabajo en Barna, Madrí y Sevilla. No merece la pena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy voy a preguntar en el taller cuanto me sale pintar el Audi (le hace mucha falta), y cambiarle las llantas (las de serie de 15 pulgadas están muy mal).
> Si el coche está pintado es realmente bonito, un coche elegante y ha envejecido bien.
> Aunque tenga 350.000 km el motor es eterno, la duda es cuanto aguantarán los periféricos (embrague, junta de culata y demás...).
> En cualquier caso, me sigue saliendo más barato que comprar el BMW (10.000 + reparaciones).
> ...



Pintar todo el coche suele ser bastante caro.
Lo que dices depende del uso que le des. Si haces 5000 kms al año, el embrague y lo demás aguantan bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es el coupé, la verdad que en persona es un espectáculo de coche.
> También luce más al lado de los SUV y demás neveras que llevan los otros del curro.
> Del mío también han comentado, "Fargo tiene un audi de los viejos", comentaba una chortina a otra en una conversación que escuché.
> Tontas no son.



Nos tienen calados a todos. Es lo primero en lo que fijan: coche, ropa, zapatos,... Hacen una estimación de la pasta que tienes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

¿Dinero a un tío? El tío quiere folleteo fácil hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si lo tiene bien cuidado está genial, el problema es cuando empieza a perder pintura.
> El dilema es seguir invirtiendo en ese del año 98 o comprar el bmw de 2010, básicamente.
> El tipo dice que tiene 95000 km, pero no me lo creo. Se la habrán colado con los km.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179791



El dilema entre ser lonchafinista o vivir un poco. Si te lo gastas pospones tus planes de dejar de remar. Si no te lo gastas vas a estar salivando por lo que no fue.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Remarias? Le pondrias un piso?



No.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pues si es un 1.9 TDi otros 200.000km
> 
> Este tiene más de 600K:
> 
> ...



Mi anterior coche me duró 20 años. 600.000 kms. 1.9 TDI. El del concesionario flipaba.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Este tiene más de 600K:
> 
> AUDI A3 (1999) - 2000 € en Cádiz | Coches.net



Joder, el de 1999 con 600.000 lo tiene nuevo y reluciente el hijo de puta.
Lo habrá pintado hace poco.

_"Embrague y correa distribución, discos y pastillas de freno, amortiguación delantera, brazo suspensión delantero cambiados en su momento, el coche está bien mantenido a pesar de sus km. Tengo facturas del mantenimiento"._

Aquí está el peligro, los periféricos de un coche noventero.
Me han entrado sudores fríos al leerlo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El dilema entre ser lonchafinista o vivir un poco. Si te lo gastas pospones tus planes de dejar de remar. Si no te lo gastas vas a estar salivando por lo que no fue.



Llevo 5 años viviendo de forma espartana.
El lonchafinismo y el nuncafollismo han calado muy hondo en mí, convirtiéndome en un tipo apático que dedica todo el día a remar, ir al gimnasio, ver netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.
Lo del deportivo no deja de ser una válvula de escape de un hombre aburrido de mediana edad que folla muy poco, con 33 años ya tengo la crisis de los 40.
Muchos cuarentones se pillan un descapotable para volver a tener 20 años, a mí me gusta este coupé...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 5 años viviendo de forma espartana.
> El lonchafinismo y el nuncafollismo han calado muy hondo en mí, convirtiéndome en un tipo apático que dedica todo el día a remar, ir al gimnasio, ver netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.



Yo si me fuera bien de horarios aceptaría hasta un curro de fin de semana y que me manden a hacer lo que quieran. La única diferencia entre tu caso y el mío es que yo quiero remar porque mi vida es una basura y prefiero trabajar que estar en casa muerto de asco, o salir a la calle muerto de asco


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Sin duda lo mejor que podría pasarle a un cuarentón es que una joven potrilla se encapriche de él, pero no todos tenemos esto a nuestro alcance.
Mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, no solo por el físico sino por su jijajeo natural que alegra nuestros días tristes.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, el de 1999 con 600.000 lo tiene nuevo y reluciente el hijo de puta.
> Lo habrá pintado hace poco.
> 
> _"Embrague y correa distribución, discos y pastillas de freno, amortiguación delantera, brazo suspensión delantero cambiados en su momento, el coche está bien mantenido a pesar de sus km. Tengo facturas del mantenimiento"._
> ...



Claro. Si le haces kilómetros todo eso cuesta una pasta. Un coche es un gasto continuo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 5 años viviendo de forma espartana.
> El lonchafinismo y el nuncafollismo han calado muy hondo en mí, convirtiéndome en un tipo apático que dedica todo el día a remar, ir al gimnasio, ver netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.
> Lo del deportivo no deja de ser una válvula de escape de un hombre aburrido de mediana edad que folla muy poco, con 33 años ya tengo la crisis de los 40.
> Muchos cuarentones se pillan un descapotable para volver a tener 20 años, a mí me gusta este coupé...
> ...



Si yo te entiendo, pero es incompatible con ahorrar para dejar de remar cuanto antes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin duda lo mejor que podría pasarle a un cuarentón es que una joven potrilla se encapriche de él, pero no todos tenemos esto a nuestro alcance.
> Mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, no solo por el físico sino por su jijajeo natural que alegra nuestros días tristes.



Si no eres un ricachón, olvídate. Si una de 40 ya es cara, las de 20 ni te cuento. Y si son medio guapas el mantenimiento es mucho más que lo que ganas en un año.
Por cierto has puesto un buen ejemplo, la Connelly con 18 años se la calzaba Don Johnson.


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

Hoy de 23 a 07, voy a poner todo de mi parte para tocarme los cojones y cobrar por ello.


----------



## amanciortera (5 Sep 2022)

si estudiaseis como 
*WalterWhite*
remariais mucho mucho menos


----------



## machote hispano (5 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> si estudiaseis como
> *WalterWhite*
> remariais mucho mucho menos



Los heterosesuales no podemos hacer según qué cosas...


----------



## Fargo (5 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> si estudiaseis como
> *WalterWhite*
> remariais mucho mucho menos



Walter aún no tiene la PLACITA, pero es el que más cerca la tiene de nosotros.
Hay varios funcis en el hilo, si lo habéis leído entero veréis que tampoco están muy contentos.
Únicamente han posteado orgullosos de su situación los que no reman, lo mismo que veo en mi entorno.
*No remar* *es la gran victoria en este país,* algo realmente difícil si no eres millonario, rentista, paguitero o un niño de papis forrados.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Sep 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Pesa 56kg, pero cuánto de altura? Porque puede cambiar mucho la historia...



1,64 y rubia con los ojos azules, mejor de cuerpo que de cara, tampoco es fea, está bien.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo vivo a 15 km, a la hora que entro no pasan autobuses.
> Necesito un coche sí o sí para remar, el mío de 1998 con 350.000 km no sé cuanto le quedará.
> Hay gente que prefiere gastar el dinero en un coche antes que en viajar, en mi caso el coche es necesario para ganar dinero.
> Un coche de 10.000 euros en vez de comprar uno nuevo por 20.000 que se devalua según sale del concesionario me parece una buena opción.
> No obstante, el parque móvil en España ha envejecido mucho en los últimos años.




Le quedan unos 450.000, en carretera claro y si lo tratas bien y es el de bomba rotativa de 110 CV.

Se de uno con 650000 y encima quattro sin una sola avería.

Mi tío vendió el suyo con 475000 y no fue a la chatarra precisamente.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Le quedan unos 450.000, en carretera claro y si lo tratas bien y es el de bomba rotativa de 110 CV.



Mejor todavía, es el de 90 cv con motor AHU.
La roca entre las rocas, sonido tractoril a las 05 de la mañana que asusta a los grillos del lugar.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Menos mal que ya va calando lo que llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Un remero con ciertos privilegios sigue siendo un remero. Aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.
> 
> ...



Es un capricho, si le hace feliz, además no debería comprarlo con idea de venderlo y lo más absurdo, los BMW terminan subiendo de precio.

Mira un E30 las barbaridades que piden, además es muy facil homologar swaps y pijadas.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es un capricho, si le hace feliz, además no debería comprarlo con idea de venderlo y lo más absurdo, los BMW terminan subiendo de precio.



Ahora mismo va ganando la opción del tdi, hay que tener en cuenta que el coche dormiría en la calle.
En esa calle donde aparco el viejo audi, en diferentes días me lo han rayado y hasta una vez me tiraron un pedrusco en el parabrisas, que me costó 300 euros la broma.
Un bmw pintón con llantas llamativas, está claro que no dormiría tranquilo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora mismo va ganando la opción del tdi, hay que tener en cuenta que el coche dormiría en la calle.
> En esa calle donde aparco el viejo audi, en diferentes días me lo han rayado y hasta una vez me tiraron un pedrusco en el parabrisas, que me costó 300 euros la broma.
> Un bmw pintón con llantas llamativas, está claro que no dormirìa tranquilo.



Entonces ya te digo que no, hay dos en el barrio que chupan calle y dan ascopena, sin las tapas del lavafaros, golpes, pintura quemada, había otro rojo espectacular y en un año en la calle da pena... vale un faro principal 500 euros, como lo vas a tener en la calle.

Es un coche para tener en garaje o pierde todo, no me disgustan los coches viejos pero deben están bien.

El A4 TDI de mi padre está casi como cuando lo compró, no está rayado ni nada nunca ha dormido fuera.

Yo hasta pillo parking si me voy de vacaciones en el hotel.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Dejarse los ahorros de todo un año en un BMW de segunda mano teniendo una cunda que está pagada, es tuya y que te lleva y



Hay que tener en cuenta que ya he llegado a la cantidad que me propuse ahorrar, si me compro el BMW ahora es obligarme otro año de ahorro espartano para llegar a mi objetivo.
Ahora mismo estoy en el turno de noche con menos presión que nunca, es una sensación nueva muy agradable.
No necesitar a estos hijos de puta para conseguir mis objetivos me da una sensación de poder que no tenía antes.
Ojo chavales, que tito Fargo está saliendo del pozo.
Cualquier día la lío parda y me largo, mi rendimiento laboral a partir de ahora va a ser tan bajo que voy a salir en los periódicos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Es una manera de verlo. También es un capricho tomarse un copa de helado y no te revienta un año de ahorro.
> 
> Pongamos las cosas en perspectiva.
> 
> ...





Bizarroff dijo:


> Es una manera de verlo. También es un capricho tomarse un copa de helado y no te revienta un año de ahorro.
> 
> Pongamos las cosas en perspectiva.
> 
> ...



El domingo pasado iba a 150 y me han salido por la carretera 4 jabalíes, en el Toyota de mierda no los había visto con tanta antelación con su mierda de luces , no habria frenado tan rápido y la esquiva habria sido estupenda dando bandazos, que he esquivado cosas en otros coches y no es ni parecido, es festival de bandazos.

En el Toyota de mierda y mi familia nos habríamos dado una hostia o estado mucho más cerca, porque ese BMW tiene un reparto de masas perfecto, ayuda a la frenada de emergencia, control de frenada en curva, esp y control de tracción.

Que manía de no dar valor al pellejo de uno yendo montado en una cunda de los cojones.

He visto un muerto en un saxo con un golpe ridículo para cualquier otro coche...


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Me gusta que esto vuelva a ser un hilo de tíos hablando del remo, tías buenas y coches.
La chupipandi de Paqui y compañía se ha largado, mejor para todos.
Igual tiene algo que ver que los pusiera a todos en el ignore...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin duda lo mejor que podría pasarle a un cuarentón es que una joven potrilla se encapriche de él, pero no todos tenemos esto a nuestro alcance.
> Mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, no solo por el físico sino por su jijajeo natural que alegra nuestros días tristes.



wena potranca


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 5 años viviendo de forma espartana.
> El lonchafinismo y el nuncafollismo han calado muy hondo en mí, convirtiéndome en un tipo apático que dedica todo el día a remar, ir al gimnasio, ver netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.
> Lo del deportivo no deja de ser una válvula de escape de un hombre aburrido de mediana edad que folla muy poco, con 33 años *ya tengo la crisis de los 40.*
> Muchos cuarentones se pillan un descapotable para volver a tener 20 años, a mí me gusta este coupé...



Yo pasé la crísis de los 40 a los 30 y pico también. Ahora la edad (44) me importa una rejodida mierda y las relaciones y el folleteo y ostias, lo único que quiero es hacer algo que me motive y estar justamente pagado, y aunque me voy a mover todo lo que pueda me van a mandar a la mierda - me lo veo venir - porque ya supero los 40 ¿Que hago, me suicido? 

Hago un trabajo físico y trabajo 30 horas a la semana por unos 900-1000 euros dependiendo del més. No trabajo domingos ni festivos (por ahora), pero es que ya no soy un chaval, deje de ir al gym con el confinamiento y el trabajo este fisico me esta derroyendo pies, rodillas y espalda.

No quieren que vuelva a ventas, porque aunque tengo mucha experiencia, buscan "rejuvenecer la plantilla" según pude oir al HDLGP de RRHH  y lo que buscan es personal cuyos costes laborales sean lo más bajos posibles. No hacen más que enchufar a los hijos jovencitos de cajeras o de amiguetes para "que se ganen unas perrillas".

Y si voy con algún papel del médico para que me adapten el puesto, porque el médico determine que estoy algo cascao, me dirán que me vaya a bateria de cajas y no me da la gana de irme a cobrar en las cajas... lo que me faltaba.

En fin, que a ver si término el proyecto de mi página donde muestro mis trabajos y cosas de programación, es algo más que una web, es un proyecto para crear portafolios personalizados, colgaré todo el puto código en GITHUB filmaré unos videos y a ver si a algún empresaurio de IT le da por darme una jodida oportunidad, si me paga un sueldo justo le lamo el cipote si hace falta 

Y al gym, o templo (como lo llaman en burbuja), me apuntaré en cuanto acabe mi imagen de desarrollador y la cuelgue en internet. El gym me vendrá muy bien.

Por cierto, cuando estoy de Vacaciones, ni un puto dolor, se me pasan todos los males... señal de que estoy a tiempo de salir de la mierda esta y evitar que los males del curro físico que hago se conviertan en crónicos.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

ESTO es lo que Sánchez debería proporcionar a todos los remeros por Ley o va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Topongo (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Vas a 150km/h por una carretera por la que cruzan jabalíes que seguramente estará limitada a 90km/h, además con tu familia y me hablas de seguridad?
> 
> ¿En serio me estás comparando una lata de sardinas noventera como es un Saxo con un todo un Avensis de 2010 con todos los sistemas de seguridad activos y pasivos que tiene?



A un avensis de 2010 le falta de casi todo de lo que tiene un coche hoy en dia, empezando por la frenada de emergencia, luces led adaptativas , side assist, lane assist, crucero adaptativo, indicador de coches para cambio de carril y asi hasta aburrir... alguno se piensa que todo se paró en el xenon abs y control de estabilidad


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> ESTO es lo que Sánchez debería proporcionar a todos los remeros por Ley o va a remar su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180963



A pelito, siempre a pelito....


----------



## Topongo (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Y un BMW 320i de 2010 lleva todo eso?
> 
> Que encima muchos coches de marcas premium van peladisimos de equipamiento porque el precio se dispara



pues eso pongo que la gente se piensa que esos zarrios de 15-25 años por mucho bmw o avensis :: que sean son mejores o superiores que coches mas modernos con mil avances en seguridad activa/pasiva...
es como decir que un galaxy s3 es mejor que un s20 porque no se van a hjoder mil cosas en fin....


----------



## Bizarroff (6 Sep 2022)

Topongo dijo:


> pues eso pongo que la gente se piensa que esos zarrios de 15-25 años por mucho bmw o avensis :: que sean son mejores o superiores que coches mas modernos con mil avances en seguridad activa/pasiva...
> es como decir que un galaxy s3 es mejor que un s20 porque no se van a hjoder mil cosas en fin....



Pero hay que seguir un poco el hilo de la conversación... Aquí estamos hablando de un tío que está hasta los huevos del trabajo mileurista, ahorrando para dejarlo y sacarse una oposición, que utiliza el coche que ya tiene y funciona a la perfección (Audi 1.9TDI) y se le mete ahora en la cabeza gastarse los ahorros de todo un año en un BMW usado con 12 años.


----------



## Topongo (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero hay que seguir un poco el hilo de la conversación... Aquí estamos hablando de un tío que está hasta los huevos del trabajo mileurista, ahorrando para dejarlo y sacarse una oposición, que utiliza el coche que ya tiene y funciona a la perfección (Audi 1.9TDI) y se le mete ahora en la cabeza gastarse los ahorros de todo un año en un BMW usado con 12 años.



Pues aun peor...


----------



## sashimi (6 Sep 2022)

Esta quiere que a todo el mundo se le pague un buen sueldo. Al agricultor, al camionero, al del súper… pero que todo sea al final barato. La cuadratura del círculo


----------



## haddess (6 Sep 2022)

Dejo por aquí este corto de un par de minutos que le viene perfecto al hilo del amigo fargo


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero hay que seguir un poco el hilo de la conversación... Aquí estamos hablando de un tío que está hasta los huevos del trabajo mileurista, ahorrando para dejarlo y sacarse una oposición, que utiliza el coche que ya tiene y funciona a la perfección (Audi 1.9TDI) y se le mete ahora en la cabeza gastarse los ahorros de todo un año en un BMW usado con 12 años.



Hombre, visto así...
Lo mío ha sido un amor a primera vista, intentaré no caer en la tentación.


----------



## Murray's (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin duda lo mejor que podría pasarle a un cuarentón es que una joven potrilla se encapriche de él, pero no todos tenemos esto a nuestro alcance.
> Mejor 2 de 20 que una de 40, no solo por el físico sino por su jijajeo natural que alegra nuestros días tristes.




La tal jeniffer era crema con 18 , 19 años , ahora ya no...


Fargo menos forear y más remar, que hay que dar la talla..


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Hay que tener en cuenta que ya he llegado a la cantidad que me propuse ahorrar*, si me compro el BMW ahora es obligarme otro año de ahorro espartano para llegar a mi objetivo.
> Ahora mismo estoy en el turno de noche con menos presión que nunca, es una sensación nueva muy agradable.
> No necesitar a estos hijos de puta para conseguir mis objetivos me da una sensación de poder que no tenía antes.
> Ojo chavales, que tito Fargo está saliendo del pozo.
> Cualquier día la lío parda y me largo, mi rendimiento laboral a partir de ahora va a ser tan bajo que voy a salir en los periódicos.



Planteate cambiar a un curro con menos horas y que no te joda los findes si ya has llegado a la cantidad que pretendias ahorrar. Que te deje mañanas o tardes libres para ir preparando OPO o lo que sea.

Mi galera es una mierda (distribución), pero eres más joven que yo y si vas al gym estarás en buena forma.... mira a ver en supermercados, que te digan sueldos, pero si pillas media jornada y te liberas de la esclavitud de la tuya...

Yo gano entre 900-1000 euros por 25-30 horas semanales, si decias que ganabas 1100 euros y encima los horarios leoninos que hacias, francamente es muchisimo más esclavo que lo mio. Me deja sorprendido que ganes 1100 euros y la puta mierda de horarios que tienes... ojala que reviente el puto empresaurio de tu galera.

¡Ánimo tio!

Hoy he oido en la TV local de mi Autonomierda, que FALTAN PROFESIONALES DE IT,      .
Serán hijo de putas... ya veremos si faltan o no faltan cuando a primeros de año empiece a buscar de IT con un C.V mejorado por mi cuenta y trabajos expuestos en una aplicación completa con el que puedo crear portafolios bien formateados y guapos y que tiene mucho curro por debajo. Ya veremos, mostrándoles con PRUEBAS, que tengo capacidad para lo que me echen encima y que con 44 años tengo una capacidad de aprendizaje muy mejorada respecto cuando era joven. Ya veremos si faltan o no, o me rechazan porque soy un carrozón de 44 que no tiene subvenciones para bajarles los costes laborales.

Empresaurios hijos de puta.

Auguro que mi futuro será placita o paguita. Pero yo lo voy a intentar.


----------



## Murray's (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Planteate cambiar a un curro con menos horas y que no te joda los findes si ya has llegado a la cantidad que pretendias ahorrar. Que te deje mañanas o tardes libres para ir preparando OPO o lo que sea.
> 
> Mi galera es una mierda (distribución), pero eres más joven que yo y si vas al gym estarás en buena forma.... mira a ver en supermercados, que te digan sueldos, pero si pillas media jornada y te liberas de la esclavitud de la tuya...
> 
> ...




Un buen empleo

Ganas casi lo que un mileurista pero haciendo menos horas, y si lo tienes cerca que no tienes coger el coche mejor. 

Que suerte teneis algunos


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Un buen empleo
> 
> Ganas casi lo que un mileurista pero haciendo menos horas, y si lo tienes cerca que no tienes coger el coche mejor.
> 
> Que suerte teneis algunos



No está mal la relación horas/sueldo, además voy en bus urbano. Si no estoy muy cansado puedo ir andando y no trabajo los festivos aunque abran (por un tema del puesto en si no porque lo tenga pactado).

Pero es un curro al que me meti con calzador como refugio durante el coronacirco, o cambio el año que viene o NUNCA.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

*Faltan trabajadores en hostelería y construcción?*
Cuando los albañiles cobraban 3000 euros los chavales dejaban los estudios para meterse en la obra.
Ahora por 1000 euros no merece la pena meterse en esos trabajos de mierda, el que trabaje ahí se largará en cuanto pueda.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> El domingo pasado iba a 150 y me han salido por la carretera 4 jabalíes, en el Toyota de mierda no los había visto con tanta antelación con su mierda de luces , no habria frenado tan rápido y la esquiva habria sido estupenda dando bandazos, que he esquivado cosas en otros coches y no es ni parecido, es festival de bandazos.
> 
> En el Toyota de mierda y mi familia nos habríamos dado una hostia o estado mucho más cerca, porque ese BMW tiene un reparto de masas perfecto, ayuda a la frenada de emergencia, control de frenada en curva, esp y control de tracción.
> 
> ...



Yo voy a 80, me adelanta to dios, me la suda, que tranquilidad y que paz, ¿correr para que?. A 80 tocas un poco el pedal del freno y el coche para en seco, cualquier cosa que pase tienes segundos para reaccionar. No he tenido ningun accidente nunca, lo más gordo una vez que tuve un alcance con uno que estaba parado en un semáforo me distraje un poco y no frene a tiempo, un golpe en el parachoques, el tío bajo vio que no tenia nada y dijo, va da igual, ni papeles.

Cuando la gente me dice, ya pero es que este coche es más seguro, siempre le digo lo mismo, baja la velocidad que es gratis y mucho más seguro, lo que mata es la velocidad no el coche, a 80 km/h por hora ya tienes que hacer algo gordo para matarte por malo que sea el coche, a 150 km/h cualquier accidente es muerte, por bueno que sea el coche.

En fin a mi es que correr no me motiva la verdad, y menos en autovía/autopista que al final parece que estas parado igual, lo de pegar acelerones tontos en ciudad aun me motiva un poco, alguna vez lo hago, pero en general me gusta la tranquilidad y el relax conduciendo en plan abuelo 

Pero bueno cada uno lo que vea, entiendo que haya gente que le gusten los coches y le merezca la pena gastarse la pasta en uno porque lo disfruta. 

Lo de es que hay que gastarse 60.000€ en un coche porque es más seguro, quieres seguridad ve despacio, la seguridad pasiva nunca va a sustituir a la seguridad activa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Y un BMW 320i de 2010 lleva todo eso?
> 
> Que encima muchos coches de marcas premium van peladisimos de equipamiento porque el precio se dispara



Sasto. De hecho yo podría haberme comprado un BMW y no lo hice porque por el mismo precio tenía otro coche con muchas más prestaciones. En esos coches pagas la marca y ser un reclamo para chortis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pero hay que seguir un poco el hilo de la conversación... Aquí estamos hablando de un tío que está hasta los huevos del trabajo mileurista, ahorrando para dejarlo y sacarse una oposición, que utiliza el coche que ya tiene y funciona a la perfección (Audi 1.9TDI) y se le mete ahora en la cabeza gastarse los ahorros de todo un año en un BMW usado con 12 años.



Es humano querer cosas mejores y miras la cuenta y ves que te lo puedes comprar, pero claro, te cargas aquello para lo que llevas ahorrando ya tiempo. Fargo aún no ha asumido que la vida que quiere llevar es lonchafinista total y que incluso debería desprenderse del coche que ya tiene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

Bueno, yo no me la quedaba, pero para la edad que tiene está más que bien. A


Murray's dijo:


> La tal jeniffer era crema con 18 , 19 años , ahora ya no...
> 
> 
> Fargo menos forear y más remar, que hay que dar la talla..



hora, estamos en lo de siempre, esta con 18 se la follaba Don Johnson. Imagínate lo que había hecho antes, y lo que habrá hecho después.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Planteate cambiar a un curro con menos horas y que no te joda los findes si ya has llegado a la cantidad que pretendias ahorrar. Que te deje mañanas o tardes libres para ir preparando OPO o lo que sea.
> 
> Mi galera es una mierda (distribución), pero eres más joven que yo y si vas al gym estarás en buena forma.... mira a ver en supermercados, que te digan sueldos, pero si pillas media jornada y te liberas de la esclavitud de la tuya...
> 
> ...



Ya te lo digo yo: descartado por la edad. Ojalá tengas suerte pero esa fue mi experiencia en IT en este país. Ellos quieren chavales jóvenes que no saben de qué va la vida ni se van a quejar, y como no tienen familia, los puedes explotar las horas que haga falta. Y los puedes engañar con la carrera y la promoción y todo eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Yo voy a 80, me adelanta to dios, me la suda, que tranquilidad y que paz, ¿correr para que?. A 80 tocas un poco el pedal del freno y el coche para en seco, cualquier cosa que pase tienes segundos para reaccionar. No he tenido ningun accidente nunca, lo más gordo una vez que tuve un alcance con uno que estaba parado en un semáforo me distraje un poco y no frene a tiempo, un golpe en el parachoques, el tío bajo vio que no tenia nada y dijo, va da igual, ni papeles.
> 
> Cuando la gente me dice, ya pero es que este coche es más seguro, siempre le digo lo mismo, baja la velocidad que es gratis y mucho más seguro, lo que mata es la velocidad no el coche, a 80 km/h por hora ya tienes que hacer algo gordo para matarte por malo que sea el coche, a 150 km/h cualquier accidente es muerte, por bueno que sea el coche.
> 
> ...



Se supone que eso es por la edad. Cuando eres joven tienes prisa por todo y te da la impresión como que tienes que hacer eso. En mi caso con la edad me he tranquilizado mucho al volante. Con 25 me dejé las ruedas en una frenada porque iba follado y en una salida había un atasco. Lo mismo un par de años después un día de lluvia donde las ruedas me fallaron y me comí una glorieta. 
En autovía suelo ir a 100, y, lo más importante, con mucho espacio con el de delante, que es el que puedes controlar. Al de detrás no lo puedes controlar, y de hecho hace 5 años maté a un perro que se cruzó porque no me dió tiempo a frenar y si lo hubiera hecho el de detrás me comía y lo hubiera matado igual. Es una muy mala experiencia.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que ya he llegado a la cantidad que me propuse ahorrar, si me compro el BMW ahora es obligarme otro año de ahorro espartano para llegar a mi objetivo.
> Ahora mismo estoy en el turno de noche con menos presión que nunca, es una sensación nueva muy agradable.
> No necesitar a estos hijos de puta para conseguir mis objetivos me da una sensación de poder que no tenía antes.
> Ojo chavales, que tito Fargo está saliendo del pozo.
> Cualquier día la lío parda y me largo, mi rendimiento laboral a partir de ahora va a ser tan bajo que voy a salir en los periódicos.



Y en vez de pillarte una caja nueva que no necesitas, no es mejor pillarte un alquiler barato para ti solo?

En algún pueblo tranquilo y a las afueras de Madrid puedes encontrar cosas baratas . Vivir con los padres a mí se me haría muy cuesta arriba. Yo creo que necesitas volar del nido ya, mirarás todo con otra perspectiva.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y en vez de pillarte una caja nueva que no necesitas, no es mejor pillarte un alquiler barato para ti solo?
> 
> En algún pueblo tranquilo y a las afueras de Madrid puedes encontrar cosas baratas . Vivir con los padres a mí se me haría muy cuesta arriba. Yo creo que necesitas volar del nido ya, mirarás todo con otra perspectiva.



Vale, me compro algo en las afueras con lo que tengo ahorrado....
Y luego?
A buscar trabajo de lo que sea y volver al punto inicial de remar sí o sí.
Este hilo va sobre desertar de los trabajos que agotan el cuerpo y embotan el espíritu.
Yo no me he limitado a soñar y no hacer nada como dicen varios foreros.
Llevo 5 años ahorrando como un hijo de puta, ya he ahorrado 50.000, que para ganar 1100 euros puedes hacerte una idea del esfuerzo de autocontrol que he tenido que hacer.
Todos los días veo este coche aparcado en el parking del curro, para muchos será solo un trasto con ruedas pero para mí es una obra de arte.
Lo del bmw es algo irracional, otra prueba más para mi autocontrol.
No sé si podré controlarme esta vez, estoy harto de privarme de cosas y hacer siempre "lo correcto", no sé si me explico.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vale, me compro algo en las afueras con lo que tengo ahorrado....
> Y luego?
> A buscar trabajo de lo que sea y volver al punto inicial de remar sí o sí.
> Este hilo va sobre desertar de los trabajos que agotan el cuerpo y embotan el espíritu.
> ...



Comprar no, he dicho alquilar para vivir tu solo y hacer lo que te salga del nabo. Y si quieres ligar con alguna, le va a dar igual que tengas un bmw, si sigues viviendo en casapapi te descartará de la lista de follamigos. Con esos ahorros, estás tardando en pirarte del nido.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vale, me compro algo en las afueras con lo que tengo ahorrado....
> Y luego?
> A buscar trabajo de lo que sea y volver al punto inicial de remar sí o sí.
> Este hilo va sobre desertar de los trabajos que agotan el cuerpo y embotan el espíritu.
> ...



A ver yo creo que tienes razón en lo que dices, esta muy bien tener un plan y hacer esfuerzos lonchafinistas pero con cabeza, *no te vayas a "quemar".*

A largo plazo la cosa no va solo de ahorrar, *si no de invertir también* (aunque precisamente ahora tal vez no sea el mejor momento par invertir, pero bueno nunca es el momento perfecto), la magia del interes compuesto depende más de los años que de la cantidad, aunque si es importante al principio ahorrar más y empezar con una buena cantidad.

Si solo ahorras pero no inviertes la inflación al final se queda con todo.

Con respecto al coche a ver a mi no me llaman, solo tu puedes decidir que vale más si esos 12.000 euros o un coche, también te digo que cuando yo estudiaba se decía aquello de que son más efectivos estímulos pequeños pero repetidos en el tiempo que un gran estimulo pero solo una vez, y me explico 12.000€ es mucha pasta par un "solo capricho" yo valoraría si no te renta más muuuuchos caprichos pequeños, una cena, un viaje, unas putas, un móvil nuevo, ropa, no se lo que te motive a ti ...

No se la gente a veces se cree que un capricho de 12.000€ le va a proporcionar 12 veces más "felicidad" que un capricho de 1000€ y eso no suele ser así, de hecho doce capricos de 1000€ pueden ser muy superirores ... por ejemplo si estas con una tia, mejor una tontería o dos a la semana, durante un año, una rosa, una cena, una escapada ... que un anillo de diamantes una vez al año, aunque el anillo de diamante valga 5 veces más que todo lo anterior junto.

*En fin sobretodo no te quemes con el tema lonchafinista.*


----------



## amanciortera (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Walter aún no tiene la PLACITA, pero es el que más cerca la tiene de nosotros.
> Hay varios funcis en el hilo, si lo habéis leído entero veréis que tampoco están muy contentos.
> Únicamente han posteado orgullosos de su situación los que no reman, lo mismo que veo en mi entorno.
> *No remar* *es la gran victoria en este país,* algo realmente difícil si no eres millonario, rentista, paguitero o un niño de papis forrados.



Me lo dices o me lo cuentas, yo soy funci, y trabajo pero si me tocan los cojones lo tengo claro................ BAJACIONES y a regenerar, eso es así una y otra y otra vez, sin compasión alguna. En la empresa privada a darlo todo (he trabajado en ella), y si estás enfermo o bien jodido todo son presiones para incorporarte, en la empresa pública tu salud tampoco importa pero las BAJACIONES son sagradas, nadie te toca los huevos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Me lo dices o me lo cuentas, yo soy funci, y trabajo pero si me tocan los cojones lo tengo claro................ BAJACIONES y a regenerar, eso es así una y otra y otra vez, sin compasión alguna. En la empresa privada a darlo todo (he trabajado en ella), y si estás enfermo o bien jodido todo son presiones para incorporarte, en la empresa pública tu salud tampoco importa pero las BAJACIONES son sagradas, nadie te toca los huevos.



Otra opción interesante es pedir una excedencia, teniendo ahorros se puede hacer sin problema.
La idea es hacerlo cuando cumpla otro año en la empresa para acumular otros 4 meses de paro antes de pedir la excedencia.
Lo único malo es que luego tendría que volver, no es como largarte forzando despido para tener derecho a paro y adiós.


----------



## amanciortera (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra opción interesante es pedir una excedencia, teniendo ahorros se puede hacer sin problema.
> La idea es hacerlo cuando cumpla otro año en la empresa para acumular otros 4 meses de paro antes de pedir la excedencia.
> Lo único malo es que luego tendría que volver, no es como largarte forzando despido para tener derecho a paro y adiós.



Pero en excedencia no cotizas


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Sep 2022)

Id a trabajar, que esta gente necesita vuestros impuestos:


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Id a trabajar, que esta gente necesita vuestros impuestos:



Precisamente esta es una de las razones por las que no quiero seguir remando en la privada.
Prefiero no remar, remar en "b", paguitear o pasarme al bando ganador haciéndome funcionario.
Remar hasta los 67 en la privada por un cuenco de arroz para que otros se aprovechen de mi esfuerzo?
Antes me pongo a robar y si me pillan me aseguro la comida y el alojamiento sin dar un palo al agua el tiempo de condena.
Señores, hay que subir los sueldos más bajos por el bien de todos.
Me consta que hay muchos remeros que piensan como yo, con los precios actuales y estos sueldos es cuestión de tiempo que la gente empiece a robar comida en los supermercados.
Se masca la tragedia, 1100 euros en 2022 por deslomarte todo el día NO TE DAN PARA VIVIR.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Precisamente esta es una de las razones por las que no quiero seguir remando en la privada.
> Prefiero no remar, remar en "b", paguitear o pasarme al bando ganador haciéndome funcionario.
> Remar hasta los 67 en la privada por un cuenco de arroz para que otros se aprovechen de mi esfuerzo?
> Antes me pongo a robar y si me pillan me aseguro la comida y el alojamiento sin dar un palo al agua el tiempo de condena.
> ...



Pensé que se entendía el sarcasmo.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pensé que se entendía el sarcasmo.



Me ha venido bien para decir las verdades del barquero en un foro de Internet antes de prepararme para ir a remar de 23 a 07 a una empresa palillera por un cuenco de arroz.
Yo soy un desgraciado, pero al menos lo admito y no miro para otro lado como hacen muchos que conozco.
Clase media? El chiste se cuenta solo.
Luego votarán otra vez a los mismos para seguir siendo clase media.
Yo prefiero llamarles "clase esclava", me parece mucho más acertado.
El primer paso para salir de la mierda es reconocer que estás en la mierda.


----------



## sada (6 Sep 2022)

haddess dijo:


> Dejo por aquí este corto de un par de minutos que le viene perfecto al hilo del amigo fargo



Me mola este corto.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (6 Sep 2022)

Este jóven incel usano ha descubierto paz en el remo. Y yo lo comprendo, porque no hacer nada siendo un depresivo solitario es peor que remar


----------



## greg_house (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro de mierda hace 4 años que no entra NADIE sin enchufe.
> Estamos hablando de un trabajo con una alta rotación de personal.
> Hoy mismo entró una tía de 19 años que es su primer trabajo, sin ir más lejos.
> Hay muchos casos así, meritocracia 0.
> Así que no os machaquéis si no os llaman para entrevistas, aunque hayáis trabajado en la NASA si no sois amigos o sobrino de alguien no os van a llamar.



Ok, esto continuara asi hasta que a la gente se le acabe la paciencia y se lie por el motivo menos pensado.


----------



## Fargo (6 Sep 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Ok, esto continuara asi hasta que a la gente se le acabe la paciencia y se lie por el motivo menos pensado.



Si la población no estuviera tan aborregada ya se hubiera liado.
Antes no había tanto ocio para evadirse, la gente pone netflix, youtube, tiktok o se mete en redes para ligar y se olvidan de todo, incluyendo su mierda de existencia.
Revolución o liarla parda para cambiar las cosas?
Mañana si eso que hoy echan Supervivientes.


----------



## greg_house (6 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si la población no estuviera tan aborregada ya se hubiera liado.
> Antes no había tanto ocio para evadirse, la gente pone netflix, youtube, tiktok o se mete en redes para ligar y se olvidan de todo, incluyendo su mierda de existencia.
> Revolución o liarla parda para cambiar las cosas?
> Mañana si eso que hoy echan Supervivientes.



Ya lo he dicho, por el motivo menos pensado.... 

La gente esta muy cabreada y conozco a mucha gente muy buena laboralmente y muy cabreadisma. Me refiero que no son mindundis que se dejan putear ni que no tienen claro su valor.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Sep 2022)

Hoy me ha invitado una abogada buenorra de 29 años al café, me he tirado una hora de café... 

Le he metido alguna ficha, total... luego paso de ella hasta que me habla de nuevo, siempre me invitaba a quedar pero pensé que era forzado pero no...

Se ha suicidado su contrario en un Genaro y estaba hecha polvo.

Mañana laboral bien invertida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Sep 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, por el motivo menos pensado....
> 
> La gente esta muy cabreada y conozco a mucha gente muy buena laboralmente y muy cabreadisma. Me refiero que no son mindundis que se dejan putear ni que no tienen claro su valor.



No va a pasar nada. Seguirán votando a los mismos que les han llevado a esto. España es un estado fallido.


----------



## Fargo (7 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hoy me ha invitado una abogada buenorra de 29 años al café, me he tirado una hora de café...
> 
> Le he metido alguna ficha, total... luego paso de ella hasta que me habla de nuevo, siempre me invitaba a quedar pero pensé que era forzado pero no...
> 
> ...



El bmw te hizo gran parte del trabajo y lo sabes.


----------



## Fargo (7 Sep 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Qué gran victoria, chavales!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Sep 2022)

Acabo de encender el ordenador quiero irme a casa.

Gusana griso tiene que hablar de la adicción al ordenador en el curro, necesito ayuda para despegarme de la puta pantalla.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Sep 2022)

Yo tengo aquelarre, pero me ha vuelto a invitar al café la abogadilla, he mejorado mi nivel de compañía de café un huevo respecto a mi compañera Charo.

La verdad es que flipo... que una tía bien sea agradable y las charos feas asquerosas y viejas sean despectivas...


----------



## Fargo (7 Sep 2022)

Por fin dos días libres, señores...
Después de trabajar de noche hasta las 07, este es mi primer día libre.
Mañana tengo el otro, y luego a madrugar 7 días seguidos otra vez.
Esa es mi vida y la cuento en este hilo sin maquillaje ni mentiras.
Aquí no veréis fantasmadas, solo un tipo derroído que cuenta su verdad aprovechando el anonimato.
Trabajar, trabajar y trabajar.
Trabajar para hacerse rico? El chiste se cuenta solo.
Las mujeres? Ni están ni se le esperan.
Amigos? Con los dedos de una mano y estoy contando a mis padres.
No sé en qué momento se jodió todo, yo antes era un tipo alegre con sueños y esperanzas.
Este país somete a miles de hombres anónimos como yo TODOS LOS PUTOS DÍAS.
Pues muy bien, si ese es el plan de Sánchez, que yo me deslome hasta los 67 todos los días en un trabajo ingrato por un sueldo irrisorio, esto es lo que tengo que decir:
UNA POLLA ASÍ DE GRANDE.
Ya he ahorrado algo de dinero, cualquier día forzaré un despido disciplinario y desde ese momento me dedicaré a PAGUITEAR todo lo que pueda.
Si no hay paguita para mí porque soy muy blanco y no me he colado en el país en patera, haré TRABAJITOS EN "b".
Ya está bien de ser un ciudadano ejemplar en este país de mierda, ya veis como me lo pagan.
Aquí solo viven bien los enchufados y la escoria, y si tengo que convertirme en escoria para vivir bien eso es lo que voy a hacer.


----------



## culijón (7 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por fin dos días libres, señores...
> Después de trabajar de noche hasta las 07, este es mi primer día libre.
> Mañana tengo el otro, y luego a madrugar 7 días seguidos otra vez.
> Esa es mi vida y la cuento en este hilo sin maquillaje ni mentiras.
> ...



Fargo ¿Has pensado en hacer algo para mejorar tu situación? Vives con tus padres y tienes dinero ahorrado. Te podrías coger una excedencia y estudiar algún módulo que te guste o aprender un oficio que se pague bien, incluso irte al extranjero expatriado a trabajar en alguna obra. 
Eres joven, no puedes rendirte tan pronto hombre. Algo podrás hacer para poder mejorar la situación.

Suerte.


----------



## lamoffj (7 Sep 2022)

Entro a leer lo nuevo y sólo hay derroición máxima, ni un insulto al puto pizzero de mierda ni ninguna pelea entre dos foristas random.

@Fargo, no te compres el coche. Gástate una parte pequeña en dejar ese TDI impoluto y ya verás cómo te cambia la cara. Y a ver si te pones con la placita o te buscas un remo mejor, que eso no es vida.


----------



## Bizarroff (7 Sep 2022)

*@Covid Bryant PIZZERO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA Espero que tu día haya sido tan mierda como lo eres tú*


----------



## lamoffj (7 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> *@Covid Bryant PIZZERO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA Espero que tu día haya sido tan mierda como lo eres tú*



Tiene usted mi Zanx y mi agradecimiento personal por escrito. Pase buena noche.


----------



## Fargo (7 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Entro a leer lo nuevo y sólo hay derroición máxima, ni un insulto al puto pizzero de mierda ni ninguna pelea entre dos foristas random.



Ya no tengo ganas ni de meterme con el pizzero.
Derroición máxima, tantos turnos seguidos, el nuncafollismo.... 
Lo del bmw ha sido la puntilla, aunque probablemente me haya ahorrado muchos disgustos al no comprarlo.
En fin chavales, que no me sale una bien.
Hay una chortina del curro que me hace ojitos, pero tontea con varios así que para ella no significará nada.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Si no hay paguita para mí porque soy muy blanco y no me he colado en el país en patera, haré TRABAJITOS EN "b".
> Ya está bien de ser un ciudadano ejemplar en este país de mierda, ya veis como me lo pagan.
> Aquí solo viven bien los enchufados y la escoria, y si tengo que convertirme en escoria para vivir bien eso es lo que voy a hacer.*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no tengo ganas ni de meterme con el pizzero.
> Derroición máxima, tantos turnos seguidos, el nuncafollismo....
> Lo del bmw ha sido la puntilla, aunque probablemente me haya ahorrado muchos disgustos al no comprarlo.
> En fin chavales, que no me sale una bien.
> Hay una chortina del curro que me hace ojitos, pero tontea con varios así que para ella no significará nada.



El BMW el problema es mantenerlo bien no comprarlo.

Yo en teoría estoy derroido con parienta y en un nido da Charos, hoy ni me han saludado al pirarse.

Llevo dos días de café con una abogada buenorra, y me ha dicho que la avise mañana, la técnica es no hacerle ni puto caso, aunque no es lo mismo viviendo uno follado de casa, llevaba mucho tiempo intentado ser agradable conmigo, no se ni porque.

Creo que me ve como un amiguete pero es un descojono ver la cara de portera de los del pueblo ( a veces me vengo arriba y creo que me la puedo follar es por la única tía que joderia todo, me he puesto el listón alto de cojones), estoy orgulloso del nivel de sudapollismo que le muestro, con alguna ficha de cuando en cuando.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Llevo dos días de café con una abogada buenorra, y me ha dicho que la avise mañana, la técnica es no hacerle ni puto caso, aunque no es lo mismo viviendo uno follado de casa, *llevaba mucho tiempo intentando ser agradable conmigo, no se ni porque.*



Porque en su naturaleza llevan el gen de poner el mayor número de pollas duras, les va la autoestima en ello.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Porque en su naturaleza llevan el gen de poner el mayor número de pollas duras, les va la autoestima en ello.



Me parece buena tía, además ni un tatuaje y usa la palabra feminazi.

Más quisiera yo echarle un polvo, tampoco es que sea infiel es que a ver quién cojones le diría que no, jajaja, eso sí, paso de ella, tengo raciocinio, solo de pensar el follon que sería un puto polvo me canso.

Me gustaría haber sido capaz de tratar y ver a las mujeres como ahora, cuando se enteren las charos me caera la del pulpo.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Momento de máxima derroición del hilo, quedaos solo los más derroídos que ya os da todo igual.
El resto:


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Momento de máxima derroición del hilo, quedaos solo los más derroídos que ya os da todo igual.
> El resto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183132



No me duermo, está el crío venga a dar vueltas jojojo, que derroicion, mañana al nido de Charos sin lanzallamas.

Muchos muertos jóvenes está semana, pienso mucho en eso, la vida es algo corto y precario, el trabajo es una perdida de tiempo y mas en este país comunista.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

La tele diciendo que faltan remeros...
Alguien se lo cree?


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por fin dos días libres, señores...
> Después de trabajar de noche hasta las 07, este es mi primer día libre.
> Mañana tengo el otro, y luego a madrugar 7 días seguidos otra vez.
> Esa es mi vida y la cuento en este hilo sin maquillaje ni mentiras.
> ...



Deja el puto curro atontao, llevas 6 meses con el hilito que esperas subirlo 6 años?

Eres un españordo en toda regla, seguro que estás vacuñado.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Deja el puto curro atontao, llevas 6 meses con el hilito que esperas subirlo 6 años?
> 
> Eres un españordo en toda regla, seguro que estás vacuñado.



En primer lugar, no me he puesto ni una.
Y en segundo lugar, la mía la pedí sin peperoni.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En primer lugar, no me he puesto ni una.
> Y en segundo lugar, la mía la pedí sin peperoni.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183350



Hahaha sigue comiendo pollas payaso cobarde retrasado paupérrimo, me rilo en tu cara de fracasado.


Encima eres vaculerdo looooool


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Hahaha sigue comiendo pollas payaso cobarde retrasado paupérrimo, me rilo en tu cara de fracasado.
> 
> 
> Encima eres vaculerdo looooool



Como le jode al pizzero que le recuerde su pasado...
Covid, que te ocurrió exactamente en la pizzería?
No te pagaban las horas?
Te obligaban a fregar el suelo antes de irte?
El jefe de cocina te tocó "ahí"?
Estimado Covid, en el foro vas de tipo duro malote pero yo solo veo un chico sensible y asustado que no quiere hablar de lo que pasó.
Mi hilo es tu hilo, si tienes que admitir que el jefe de cocina te dio por culo, al principio te dolió y luego te gustó, sé un hombre y cuéntalo de una vez.


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Sep 2022)

Xdddd *fracasado* covilerdo come pollas.

Ahora se entiende todo, @Guerrero_termonuclear el farguito es covidiano por eso es un subnormal esbirro


----------



## Murray's (8 Sep 2022)

Chortinas sin necesidad de remar tranquilo en la playa manda @Fargo 


Mira no hace falta ni currar ni tener 20 años para estar con una guapa chortina de 22


----------



## Murray's (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Sep 2022)

Chimpuncé tú vas en bus a la playa de vlc?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como le jode al pizzero que le recuerde su pasado...
> Covid, que te ocurrió exactamente en la pizzería?
> No te pagaban las horas?
> Te obligaban a fregar el suelo antes de irte?
> ...



Se reían de él y le hacían putadas todos los días. Hasta le hicieron una pizza con mierda recien hecha y él pensaba que era un regalo y que le querían y se la comió.

Pídeme una de atún con queso y unas alitas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183503



Ellas lo tienen muy claro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Sep 2022)

El triste de @Fargo sigue upeandose el hilo?


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Murray's (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>




Asi es


----------



## Murray's (8 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ellas lo tienen muy claro.



Come babas de abuelo y piel arrugada pero el dinero que va heredar y el lujo donde vive le compensa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Come babas de abuelo y piel arrugada pero el dinero que va heredar y el lujo donde vive le compensa



5-10-15 años y la vida resuelta para siempre.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

La privada no es para viejos, eso está claro.
En mi galera tengo un compañero de unos 50 años que no puede ni andar por sus problemas de espalda, está a jornada completa y va medicado hasta las cejas (recordar que mi curro es todo el rato de pie).
Dice que si pide la baja cobraría el 70% y no se lo puede permitir ya que está pagando una hipoteca.
La privada es un drama, señores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La privada no es para viejos, eso está claro.
> En mi galera tengo un compañero de unos 50 años que no puede ni andar por sus problemas de espalda, está a jornada completa y va medicado hasta las cejas (recordar que mi curro es todo el rato de pie).
> Dice que si pide la baja cobraría el 70% y no se lo puede permitir ya que está pagando una hipoteca.
> La privada es un drama, señores.



Ni la privada ni la pública. A los 50 ya estás hasta los cojones de todo. Y si empezaste a trabajar con 20, ya llevas 30 años trabajando. Creo que ya has cumplido suficiente y es hora de dar paso a los jóvenes, pero la jubilación a los 67 y subiendo, porque en lugar de dedicar el dinero a eso preferimos pagárselo a inmis, vagos y chiringuitos.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

La frase del día.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Sep 2022)

Por lo menos deberías ponerle una vela a San Judas para que esté forero se trinque a la abogada.

Joder, pobre parienta, le he dicho que a ver si se arregla y se pone unos tacones como antes (está bien físicamente aún pero no tanto como la yogurina).

Hoy una Charo me ha atacado en el curro, no la he hecho caso y se ha encabronado más.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Por lo menos deberías ponerle una vela a San Judas para que esté forero se trinque a la abogada.



Si te rechaza al menos podrás llorar en tu bmw, no todos tenemos esa suerte.
No obstante, siendo una compañera de trabajo yo no arriesgaría nada, salvo que se le cruce el cable y empiece a mandarte señales tan evidentes que servirían para que un 747 aterrice en el desierto.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si te rechaza al menos podrás llorar en tu bmw, no todos tenemos esa suerte.
> No obstante, siendo una compañera de trabajo yo no arriesgaría nada, salvo que se le cruce el cable y empiece a mandarte señales tan evidentes que servirían para que un 747 aterrice en el desierto.



No intento nada, meto alguna ficha y ya, sinceramente la mía tiene muchísima más pasta, un piso y una nave industrial, cuando pienso de modo racional me doy cuenta de que tengo un chollo cojonudo.

Está muy buena, he vuelto a salir hoy con ella, está jodida y el carroñero que hay en mi lo huele, de todas maneras siempre he sido agradable con ella y cuando alguna Charo ha querido bromear con que me gusta o que me va a decir la parienta le digo que "siiii" "no la ves?" y "ya lo sabe tranquilas" ( y si que lo sabe y se conocen evidentemente no piensa que como todo tío no homosexual me gustaría trincarmela).

Las charos sueltan mierda de ella y muchas veces han intentado dejarme en vergüenza sin resultado.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Está muy buena, he vuelto a salir hoy con ella, está jodida y el carroñero que hay en mi lo huele, de todas maneras siempre he sido agradable con ella y cuando alguna Charo ha querido bromear con que me gusta o que me va a decir la parienta le digo que "siiii" "no la ves?" y "ya lo sabe tranquilas"



A esa Charo también se le está mojando el parrús con usted.
Nada es más atractivo para una mujer que ver a otra que esté más buena jijajeándote.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A esa Charo también se le está mojando el parrús con usted.
> Nada es más atractivo para una mujer que ver a otra que esté más buena jijajeándote.



Nope, solo son como el perro del hortelano y lo que más le jode a una Charo es ver a alguien feliz y que no envidia que sea de la élite mueve papeles.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Señores, falta MASA MUSCULAR en la hostelería.
Lo dice un empresario palillero, se queja de que tiene dificultades para encontrar esclavos.
De subir los sueldos y mejorar las condiciones laborales hablamos otro día.
La culpa es de los camareros que no quieren remar por un cuenco de arroz.


----------



## Bizarroff (8 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La privada no es para viejos, eso está claro.
> En mi galera tengo un compañero de unos 50 años que no puede ni andar por sus problemas de espalda, está a jornada completa y va medicado hasta las cejas (recordar que mi curro es todo el rato de pie).
> Dice que si pide la baja cobraría el 70% y no se lo puede permitir ya que está pagando una hipoteca.
> La privada es un drama, señores.



Es todo muy relativo pero a los 50 como no hayas hecho los deberes, date por jodido. Si al menos llevas muchos años y el coste del despido es caro, como decía un abuelete de mi curro: _"ya se han comido el jamón, ahora les toca chupar el hueso"_

Y hay gente que está pilladísima, hoy con los tipos de interés subiendo para algunos con una hipoteca a lo mejor son +100€ mensuales y como de normal vayas justo...

Recuerdo cuando entré a trabajar en esta empresa, que había treintañeros metiéndose en 2006 en pisos de +400.000€ con hipotecas hasta 40 años, con unas pedazo de cuotas de morirse (+1500€) a terminar de pagar con más de 70 años, algunos en plena crisis que nos pegaron un recorte de sueldo tenían que ir a comer a casa de sus padres porque si no no llegaban. Y aún hoy en día andan jodidos.


----------



## Fargo (8 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Es todo muy relativo pero a los 50 como no hayas hecho los deberes, date por jodido. Si al menos llevas muchos años y el coste del despido es caro, como decía un abuelete de mi curro: _"ya se han comido el jamón, ahora les toca chupar el hueso"_.



Tremenda frase, me la apunto.
En mi caso la indemnización por 5 años es una miseria, pero son tan ratas que son capaces de dejarme 10 años ahí con tal de no jugarse una demanda por despido improcedente.


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15.
Remo, luego existo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Es todo muy relativo pero a los 50 como no hayas hecho los deberes, date por jodido. Si al menos llevas muchos años y el coste del despido es caro, como decía un abuelete de mi curro: _"ya se han comido el jamón, ahora les toca chupar el hueso"_
> 
> Y hay gente que está pilladísima, hoy con los tipos de interés subiendo para algunos con una hipoteca a lo mejor son +100€ mensuales y como de normal vayas justo...
> 
> Recuerdo cuando entré a trabajar en esta empresa, que había treintañeros metiéndose en 2006 en pisos de +400.000€ con hipotecas hasta 40 años, con unas pedazo de cuotas de morirse (+1500€) a terminar de pagar con más de 70 años, algunos en plena crisis que nos pegaron un recorte de sueldo tenían que ir a comer a casa de sus padres porque si no no llegaban. Y aún hoy en día andan jodidos.



Estaría bien un documental de todos esos casos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Sep 2022)

otra semana de remo sin poseer esta sartén a mi disposición...



alma cagada alguien debe estar fockándosela Y NO SOY YO


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Señores, durmiendo la siesta se me ha aparecido un ángel.
Al principio pensé que estaba muerto y se acabó por fin lo de remar, pero no, resulta que solo vino a traerme un mensaje:
1. Reparar el viejo TDI, pintarlo, cambiarle las llantas y convertirlo en un imán de chochetes.
2. Que le follen al BMW.
3. Follarme todas las chortinas que pueda.
4. No irme de casa de mi madre y seguir gorroneando, el ángel me dijo que alquilar en España era tirar el dinero.
4. Seguir remando, el ángel me dijo que mi penitencia era seguir remando hasta mi último día (ahí me cagué en todo lo cagable).


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, durmiendo se me ha aparecido un ángel.
> Al principio pensé que estaba muerto y se acabô por fin lo de remar, pero no, resulta que solo vino a traerme un mensaje:
> 1. Reparar el viejo TDI, pintarlo, cambiarle las llantas y convertirlo en un imán de chochetes.
> 2. Que le follen al BMW.
> ...



Ese coche era un imán de nuevo, yo lo he llevado de nuevo pero era de mi viejo... a las tías no les gustan los coches muy viejos, si lo arreglas debe ser para ti, pero reparar chapa y dejarlo en la calle tampoco cuadra...

Hoy Charo me mira mal, se han enterado de con quién salgo al café y hasta se lo ha dicho a la jefa que ha contestado un cutre, "ya lo he visto".

La abogada yogurina en el café me ha soltado el típico mi amiga es guarra pero yo no, luego me ha enseñado fotos de las dos en bikini en el iPhone cuando yo solo le pregunté cómo era la amiga...

He hecho un poco de vuelo rasante y a casita, voy a echar una siesta como un puma después de follarme a la parienta.

Me hace feliz el fin de semana, tengo claro que me amarga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, durmiendo se me ha aparecido un ángel.
> Al principio pensé que estaba muerto y se acabô por fin lo de remar, pero no, resulta que solo vino a traerme un mensaje:
> 1. Reparar el viejo TDI, pintarlo, cambiarle las llantas y convertirlo en un imán de chochetes.
> 2. Que le follen al BMW.
> ...



Si cumples el punto 5 entonces sí, puedes cumplir el 1 y hasta comprarte el BMW.
El 3 deberías cumplirlo. Y no tienen porqué ser chortinas. Solo es follar.
El 4 me parece bien si ella está de acuerdo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si cumples el punto 5 entonces sí, puedes cumplir el 1 y hasta comprarte el BMW.
> El 3 deberías cumplirlo. Y no tienen porqué ser chortinas. Solo es follar.
> El 4 me parece bien si ella está de acuerdo.



Ningún ángel manda remar en un curro de mierda, sería un demonio.


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La abogada yogurina en el café me ha soltado el típico mi amiga es guarra pero yo no, luego me ha enseñado fotos de las dos en bikini en el iPhone cuando yo solo le pregunté cómo era la amiga...


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ningún ángel manda remar en un curro de mierda, sería un demonio.



Yo no he dicho que fuera bueno, todo el mundo dice que los delfines son buenos y en realidad son unos hijos de puta, de lo peorcito de la fauna marina.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


>



No creo, está por encima de mi nivel, además tengo parienta y un crío... de todas maneras ha llevado lo de las clausulas suelo de la parienta y supondrá que hay cash sano... o yo que se... 

No parece mala tía además, simplemente está bajeras, siempre se ha portado bien conmigo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No creo, está por encima de mi nivel, además tengo parienta y un crío... de todas maneras ha llevado lo de las clausulas suelo de la parienta y supondrá que hay cash sano... o yo que se...



En esos cafés háblale siempre de tu crío, enséñale fotos con estusiasmo de los planes que hacéis.
También algùn hobby que estés haciendo, crossfit o muay tai (no tiene que ser cierto, basta que ella se lo crea).
Dile que echas de menos hacer un buen viajecito, escaparte del curro y desconectar viendo las maravillas que hay por ahí.
Que has viajado mucho en tu juventud y lo echas de menos.
Poco a poco se le irá abriendo la flor, y ahí estarás tú para darle lo suyo.
Lo mejor es que con esta táctica no le estás tirando fichas porque tú solo estás hablando de ti, de tu día a día y de las cosas molonas que te gustaría hacer.
Sin hacer piropos ni proposiciones será ella la que venga a ti, y si no viene es que no quería follarte en ningún caso.
Tú podrás alegar que solo la ves como una buena amiga porque nunca te declaraste ni le dijiste de quedar más allá de una amistad.
Mientras tanto, las demás Charos de tu curro lubricando porque te ven de confianzas tomando cafés con tu compañera buenorra.


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Sábado y Domingo de 07 a 15.
Remar, remar y volver a remar.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En esos cafés háblale siempre de tu crío, enséñale fotos con estusiasmo de los planes que hacéis.
> También algùn hobby que estés haciendo, crossfit o muay tai (no tiene que ser cierto, basta que ella se lo crea).
> Dile que echas de menos hacer un buen viajecito, escaparte del curro y desconectar viendo las maravillas que hay por ahí.
> Que has viajado mucho en tu juventud y lo echas de menos.
> ...



Jojojo, le he dicho que me gustaría hacer la ruta 66 en un Mustang yo solo ( es verdad) o un raid de clásicos por Marruecos.

Las charos son viejas menos una, y está rebotadisima.

Lo que voy a hacer es pasar de ella, paso, es agradable y punto, no pienso comerme la cabeza por una tía y menos después de una mamada de la parienta antes de la siesta.


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Lo que voy a hacer es pasar de ella, paso, es agradable y punto, no pienso comerme la cabeza por una tía y menos después de una mamada de la parienta antes de la siesta.



Si estás bien con tu mujer yo tampoco me la jugaría.
Las mujeres son retorcidas y la yogurina es capaz de ir a contárselo luego a tu mujer.
Cambiantes e imprevisibles por naturaleza, el que quiera tranquilidad que se aleje de las mujeres.


----------



## Fargo (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Sep 2022)

De donde eres para estar tan derroido Fargo? Supongo que Madrid...

Con tu sueldo en la España vaciada vivirías perfectamente.


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> De donde eres para estar tan derroido Fargo? Supongo que Madrid...
> 
> Con tu sueldo en la España vaciada vivirías perfectamente.



De un sitio muy turístico, no lo digo porque entre las pistas del curro y el coche me pillariáis enseguida.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De un sitio muy turístico, no lo digo porque entre las pistas del curro y el coche me pillariáis enseguida.



Que más dará... yo estoy en Burgos en el barrio del hospital nuevo, el G3 y voy en un e92 negro.

En un foro de Audi me interceptó un forero por fotos del coche y me llevo bien con el desde entonces, hasta hemos ido de fiesta.


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que más dará... yo estoy en Burgos en el barrio del hospital nuevo, el G3 y voy en un e92 negro.
> 
> En un foro de Audi me interceptó un forero por fotos del coche y me llevo bien con el desde entonces, hasta hemos ido de fiesta.



Ten cuidado, en el foro hay un payaso asesino.
Se hace llamar Dodoria o algo así.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Sep 2022)

Vaya, cuando piso al coche me sale esta puta publicidad en el forro, se debe pensar que soy el puto amo o algo así...


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Remad, cabrones, el fin de semana TAMBIÉN SE REMA.
Ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino.
Remar, remar y volver a remar.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (10 Sep 2022)

yo tambien entro a remar te acompaño en el sentimiento sabadil


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Sep 2022)

Voy a dejar el trabajo!!!! Estoy hasta los cojones!!!! Puto cerebro para que piensa por la mañana!!!

Dos mil y pico euros, después del robo estatal 1540 netos este mes, dos semanas con el finde de guardia, gasoil 320 euros (aprox), 4 Bridgestone Potenza 520 euros, aceite long Life Castrol de oferta y filtro aceite Bosch 66 euros, cambiado en casa más hora y media de desplazamiento diaria que si la cuento de trabajo... aguantar hijas de puta... desgaste de coche...

En el otro coche parecido serían 400 euros las ruedas y gasta más.

Nadie titular me va a quitar el trabajo porque es basura...

Funcionarios de los cojones, 640 euros con el coche pagado y vivienda gratis, lo que le jode las Charo es que les digo la verdad es trabajo basura trabaja en un pueblo por el mismo puto dinero.

Puto país de mierda!!!!!!

Por cierto la abogada chortina ni ahorra un duro y se la ha suicidado un cliente, hablaba de dejar el trabajo, además solo se la quieren follar, esas cosas me cuenta...

Puto país de mierda que reme su puta madre!!!

Edito porque es un mes malo y me han pagado 510 euros la junta que me debían desde febrero de las elecciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Voy a dejar el trabajo!!!! Estoy hasta los cojones!!!! Puto cerebro para que piensa por la mañana!!!
> 
> Dos mil y pico euros, después del robo estatal 1540 netos este mes, dos semanas con el finde de guardia, gasoil 320 euros (aprox), 4 Bridgestone Potenza 520 euros, aceite long Life Castrol de oferta y filtro aceite Bosch 66 euros, cambiado en casa más hora y media de desplazamiento diaria que si la cuento de trabajo... aguantar hijas de puta... desgaste de coche...
> 
> ...



Me dieron ayer mi horario para este año y se han quedado a gusto. Mi jefe se jubila este año y me ha hecho pagar todos los enfrentamientos que hemos tenido. Como me de por pedir cita médica a últimas horas muchos de mis compañeros se van a cagar en dios. Y súmale más de 300 euros en diésel todos los meses y las ruedas que las tengo que cambiar ya. Hasta los huevos ya joder.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fin de semana!!! A disfrutar de lo ganado


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Fin de semana!!! A disfrutar de lo ganado



Qué cojones voy a disfrutar yo, si a mí no me quiere nadie.
Una pajilla para salir del paso, netflix, videojuegos y paseos solitarios por la naturaleza.
Y mañana a remar otra vez.
Soy la vida desperdiciada de Fargo.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué cojones voy a disfrutar yo, si a mí no me quiere nadie.
> Una pajilla para salir del paso, netflix, videojuegos y paseos solitarios por la naturaleza.
> Y mañana a remar otra vez.
> Soy la vida desperdiciada de Fargo.



No sabe hacer nada solo? Yo cuando no tengo plan con alguien y me apetece salir salgo igual, ya me encontraré con alguien. Y si no, cervecita y para casa


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sabe hacer nada solo? Yo cuando no tengo plan con alguien y me apetece salir salgo igual, ya me encontraré con alguien. Y si no, cervecita y para casa



A ver...sí, joder, sí.
El problema es cuando llevas años en ese plan.
Tú no lo entiendes porque eres mujer, pero todos los hombres viejunos añoramos a las chortinas, ese jijiji , esos chochitos....lo dicho, una mujer nunca lo entenderá.
Pregúntale a Dicaprio por qué siempre las elige menores de 25....
En sus pubises està el secreto de la eterna juventud, LAS CHORTINAS SON GASOLINA PARA EL REMERO.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ver...sí, joder, sí.
> El problema es cuando llevas años en ese plan.
> Tú no lo entiendes porque eres mujer, pero todos los hombres viejunos añoramos a las chortinas, ese jijiji , esos chochitos....lo dicho, una mujer nunca lo entenderá.
> Pregúntale a Dicaprio por qué siempre las elige menores de 25....
> ...



El remero que este salido como el picaporte de una puerta y que haya follado entre poco y nada, puede que sí. Las personas por norma general tienden a emparejarse con otra.más o menos en su rango de edad y que esté en su onda. Digamos unos 5 años de diferencia como máximo generalmente siendo más joven la mujer, aunque tampoco es raro que haya parejas en las que ella sea uno o dos años mayor.


----------



## Murray's (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué cojones voy a disfrutar yo, si a mí no me quiere nadie.
> Una pajilla para salir del paso, netflix, videojuegos y paseos solitarios por la naturaleza.
> Y mañana a remar otra vez.
> Soy la vida desperdiciada de Fargo.




Asi hay muchos que no catan chocho
Y sin trabajo
Y no se quejan


----------



## Murray's (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad, cabrones, el fin de semana TAMBIÉN SE REMA.
> Ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino.
> Remar, remar y volver a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185684




Yo solo remo cuando me sale novia y,follo

Sino no remo , la vida carece de sentido sin una compañera de vida.


----------



## Murray's (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ver...sí, joder, sí.
> El problema es cuando llevas años en ese plan.
> Tú no lo entiendes porque eres mujer, pero todos los hombres viejunos añoramos a las chortinas, ese jijiji , esos chochitos....lo dicho, una mujer nunca lo entenderá.
> Pregúntale a Dicaprio por qué siempre las elige menores de 25....
> ...




Pero Dicaprio es famoso, tiene dinero y tiene influencias en el cine, normal puede elegir las tias que quiera encima para muchas aún lo verán guapo con los 47 años.que tiene


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El remero que este salido como el picaporte de una puerta y que haya follado entre poco y nada, puede que sí. Las personas por norma general tienden a emparejarse con otra.más o menos en su rango de edad y que esté en su onda.



Porque no pueden permitirse una más joven.
Yo podría estar con varias Charos del curro pero me gustan más las chortinas y no pierdo la fe de camelarme alguna jovencita para escaparme los findes con ella.


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Son las 22 del Sábado, como ya es habitual salgo en rueda de prensa para dar la cara y admitir las cosas:
Otro FRACASÁBADO, chavales.
Remar para obtener unos papeles de colores que ya no dan para nada.
Y mañana, otra vez a remar a las 07.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Porque no pueden permitirse una más joven.
> Yo podría estar con varias Charos del curro pero me gustan más las chortinas y no pierdo la fe de camelarme alguna jovencita para escaparme los findes con ella.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1186369



Cuando tengas más edad descubrirás que todo lo que antes te importaba ahora te importa un puta mierda, pero ánimo, que tú puedes


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Peor está @Covid Bryant , un sábado por la noche repartiendo pizzas a diestro y siniestro y dejándose dar por el culo por el jefe de cocina



Qué va, el pizzero @Covid Bryant ha prosperado mucho en los últimos meses.
Ahora gana millones de euros con el trade y tiene un Bugatti Veyron (en el GTA V).


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Estoy entre la fina linea entre salir de fiesta y no salir ¿Que me recomendais?


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estoy entre la fina linea entre salir de fiesta y no salir ¿Que me recomendais?



Si eres mujer no tienes ni que salir, con coger el móvil la fiesta viene a ti.
Hay cientos de miles de desesperados que vendrían a buscarte con la vaga esperanza de que les des tu chocho al final de la noche.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si eres mujer no tienes ni que salir, con coger el móvil la fiesta viene a ti.
> Hay cientos de miles de desesperados que vendrían a buscarte con la vaga esperanza de que les des tu chocho al final de la noche.



Bah, voy a salir a echar un café. Si veo que no hay ambiente me vuelvo a casa y veo una peli


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Tener los gustos chortinescos de Dicaprio sin ser Dicaprio es un problema, lo admito.
Pensad que si yo quisiera podría estar con una Charo HOY MISMO, pero es que no me llaman la atención.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

A dormir @Fargo , que mañana tienes que trabajar


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A dormir @Fargo , que mañana tienes que trabajar



Aquí te has pasado, pero lo más triste es que tienes razón.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí te has pasado, pero lo más triste es que tienes razón.



Busca otra trabajo. El sueño de no tener que trabajar los fines de semana está a tu alcance


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Hale, ya tengo plan. Nos vemos!


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hale, ya tengo plan. Nos vemos!



Señores, Jevitronka dice que necesita espacio...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Sep 2022)

Bueno, mañana tengo que ir al chiringuito de Genaro, estupendo que te llamen a las 11 de la noche...

Voy a dejarlo, espero que una Charo subnormal triunfadora pida mi plaza vacante después de años de estudio y no saber que es coste de oportunidad por lo que no es consciente de que es una fracasada.

Puta vida!!! me encanta triturar tíos los domingos, sinceramente estaría mejor en el paro.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, Jevitronka dice que necesita espacio...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1186697



He quedado con mis primas, bocazas


----------



## Fargo (10 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Puta vida!!! me encanta triturar tíos los domingos, *sinceramente estaría mejor en el paro.*



Ya no sé qué pensar, el enfoque de @Bizarroff de intentar disfrutar puteando a los jefes que te putean también es bueno, porque les vacilas y encima te pagan.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no sé qué pensar, el enfoque de @Bizarroff de intentar disfrutar puteando a los jefes que te putean también es bueno, porque les vacilas y encima te pagan.



Cojonudo, la chavalita abogada está destruida porque ella era abogada de la denunciante en un tema de estos de Genaro, le han quitado las visitas a su hija al contrario y se ha suicidado.

Cuando se lo ha dicho a su cliente se ha quedado tan fresca, estaba preocupada solo por la herencia de su hija, y la chavalíta se ha planteado dejarlo.

No me río, es el segundo en dos años, estoy como para vacilar a un Ju... un jefe muy vacilable... quiero irme de ahí.


----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cojonudo, la chavalita abogada está destruida porque ella era abogada de la denunciante en un tema de estos de Genaro, le han quitado las visitas a su hija al contrario y se ha suicidado.
> 
> Cuando se lo ha dicho a su cliente se ha quedado tan fresca, estaba preocupada solo por la herencia de su hija, y la chavalíta se ha planteado dejarlo.
> 
> No me río, es el segundo en dos años, estoy como para vacilar a un Ju... un jefe muy vacilable... quiero irme de ahí.



Me recuerdas al prota de "La flaqueza del bolchevique".
Un tipo con un buen trabajo y hasta los cojones de todo.
Recomiendo su visionado a todo lector del hilo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cojonudo, la chavalita abogada está destruida porque ella era abogada de la denunciante en un tema de estos de Genaro, le han quitado las visitas a su hija al contrario y se ha suicidado.
> 
> Cuando se lo ha dicho a su cliente se ha quedado tan fresca, estaba preocupada solo por la herencia de su hija, y la chavalíta se ha planteado dejarlo.
> 
> No me río, es el segundo en dos años, estoy como para vacilar a un Ju... un jefe muy vacilable... quiero irme de ahí.



¿Tiene la obligación de representar a esa hijadelagranputa?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me recuerdas al prota de "La flaqueza del bolchevique".
> Un tipo con un buen trabajo y hasta los cojones de todo.
> Recomiendo su visionado a todo lector del hilo.



No existen los buenos trabajos Fargo. Si algún día te sacas la plaza te darás cuenta de que tienes que pencar también 8 horas haciendo el imbécil más ida/vuelta+gastos. Y no tienes ni siquiera que cobrar más. La mayoría de funcis cobran 1000 euros.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Tiene la obligación de representar a esa hijadelagranputa?



Está de oficio puede renunciar, pero le amenazo con ponerle una queja, es una chavalita y otro problema es que aún tiene alma y está hecha polvo porque cree que tiene la culpa y es el sistema el culpable no ella.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Está de oficio puede renunciar, pero le amenazo con ponerle una queja, es una chavalita y otro problema es que aún tiene alma y está hecha polvo porque cree que tiene la culpa y es el sistema el culpable no ella.



Yo no podría ser abogado porque me cagaría en los muertos de mis clientes de este tipo. He tenido compañeras que eran abogadas pero que cuando les tocó ejercer y tenían que representar a un tío violento o así se cagaban patas abajo y dejaron la profesión. Mucha gente hace carreras sin pensar en lo que está haciendo de verdad. En el mundo real hay mucha mala gente.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué va, el pizzero @Covid Bryant ha prosperado mucho en los últimos meses.
> Ahora gana millones de euros con el trade y tiene un Bugatti Veyron (en el GTA V).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1186636



Chu


Fargo dijo:


> Qué va, el pizzero @Covid Bryant ha prosperado mucho en los últimos meses.
> Ahora gana millones de euros con el trade y tiene un Bugatti Veyron (en el GTA V).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1186636



Chupala subnormal yo de fiesta y tú remando jajjaja loserrrrr


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

Señores, vamos a aclarar un concepto:
EL DOMINGO TAMBIÉN SE REMA.
Qué es eso de librar los fines de semana como si fuéramos personas dignas?
A trabajar, malditos esclavos!
Ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino...
De 07 a 15, HAY QUE SERVIR AL PATRÓN.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, vamos a aclarar un concepto:
> EL DOMINGO TAMBIÉN SE REMA.
> Qué es eso de librar los fines de semana como si fuéramos personas dignas?
> A trabajar, malditos esclavos!
> ...



En muchas empresas el concepto "fin de semana" es inexistente y risible.

¡¡¡¡24/7 hay que presentarse en galeras!!!!


----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

Algún paguitero en el hilo?
Que nos cuente cuánto cobra al mes de paguita y cómo consiguió el Santo Grial, por favor.
Nunca lo había visto tan claro, si no cae la PLACITA quiero la PAGUITA.
Remar hasta los 67 en la privada?


----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

Sánchez mojando bragas de Charos para captar votos, todas para êl.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sánchez mojando bragas de Charos para captar votos, todas para êl.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187429



El mariconsón de abajo a la izquierda le hace ojitos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El mariconsón de abajo a la izquierda le hace ojitos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ese no puede considerarse hombre como tal, no es más que otro planchabragas traidor a su propio sexo.
Foto altamente lanzallamable en su conjunto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

Cuánto es lo máximo que habéis estado sin remar tras empezar a trabajar?
Eráis felices?
Os faltaba algo?
En mi caso 3 años, no eché el trabajo de menos en absoluto y era feliz como una perdiz.


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuánto es lo máximo que habéis estado sin remar tras empezar a trabajar?
> Eráis felices?
> Os faltaba algo?
> En mi caso 3 años, no eché el trabajo de menos en absoluto y era feliz como una perdiz.



No puedes estar sin remar

Sino como pagas tus cosas? 

Ojala pudiera estar sin remar.


----------



## TomásPlatz (11 Sep 2022)

A mi lo que me flipa de HEZPAÑA es que las putas charos de "recursos" humanos te exigan mucho para la mierda de sueldos que pagan. 

es todo un puto cachondeo. 

es todo de risa, 

EXIEGN Y EXIGEN 

pero NO DAN UNA MIERDA


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Sep 2022)

8 años, lo peor es que no me arrepiento... además tenía novia... me buscaron curro en una fábrica de galletas y se derrumbó todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuánto es lo máximo que habéis estado sin remar tras empezar a trabajar?
> Eráis felices?
> Os faltaba algo?
> En mi caso 3 años, no eché el trabajo de menos en absoluto y era feliz como una perdiz.



Después de forzar mi despido, 10 meses, aunque no fueron meses de rascarme las bowls, sino de estudiar la opo. Realmente, entre estudio y trabajo, realmente no he parado nunca.
Y no, si dejara de trabajar no lo echaría en falta en absoluto. Sé vivir con poco.


----------



## Fargo (11 Sep 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15, chavales.
Los 380 zankitos de la primera página y otros miles que me habré llevado a lo largo del hilo son suficiente motivación para mí, ya habéis hecho más que suficiente y OS DOY LAS GRACIAS.
Seguiré remando y escribiendo mis delirios de remero nuncafollista en este hilo para desahogarme como si fuera un diario.
Esto va a ser como la libreta que tenía el Joker, la derroición de la derroición.
Abstenerse sensibles, un remero encabronado que gana 1100 euros al mes tiene algo que deciros.


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

Tengo compañeros de curro que dicen que no podrían vivir sin trabajar, que necesitan un trabajo o no sabrían qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre.
Alguna compañera me ha confesado que se arrepintió de coger un mes de vacaciones en lugar de 2 quincenas porque se aburrió como una ostra sin tener que ir al trabajo cada mañana.
Esto es lo que pienso cuando escucho esos comentarios:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de curro que dicen que no podrían vivir sin trabajar, que necesitan un trabajo o no sabrían qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre.
> Alguna compañera me ha confesado que se arrepintió de coger un mes de vacaciones en lugar de 2 quincenas porque se aburrió como una ostra sin tener que ir al trabajo cada mañana.
> Esto es lo que pienso cuando escucho esos comentarios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187915



O son jóvenes o llevan poco trabajando o su casa es un infierno.


----------



## Bizarroff (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de curro que dicen que no podrían vivir sin trabajar, que necesitan un trabajo o no sabrían qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre.
> Alguna compañera me ha confesado que se arrepintió de coger un mes de vacaciones en lugar de 2 quincenas porque se aburrió como una ostra sin tener que ir al trabajo cada mañana.



Imagínate al subnormal del pizzero @Covid Bryant sin poder ir a su puesto de trabajo. Estaría todo el día dando vueltas con la bici de BMX en el patio y metiéndose un chorizo de Cantimpalos por el culo para suplir la carencia de no ir con el Vespino repartiendo pizzas y las empentadas por el ojete que le pega el jefe de cocina


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

A seguir remando, cabrones.
Sánchez también rema, pero de otra manera.
Como dice la canción:
"Devuélveme mi Charo que me la has robado, que me la has robado".


----------



## lamoffj (12 Sep 2022)

El telerremo está mejor que el remo, pero sigue causándome un vacío existencial y una ansiedad insanas. Por suerte me pagan bien, sólo faltaría. Pero el piso me queda muuuuuy lejos aún...


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, vamos a aclarar un concepto:
> EL DOMINGO TAMBIÉN SE REMA.
> Qué es eso de librar los fines de semana como si fuéramos personas dignas?
> A trabajar, malditos esclavos!
> ...



Que luserazo jajja eres un cerdito regodeandote en la mierda de vida que llevas voluntariamente.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de curro que dicen que no podrían vivir sin trabajar, que necesitan un trabajo o no sabrían qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre.
> Alguna compañera me ha confesado que se arrepintió de coger un mes de vacaciones en lugar de 2 quincenas porque se aburrió como una ostra sin tener que ir al trabajo cada mañana.
> Esto es lo que pienso cuando escucho esos comentarios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187915



Lo dice el que pillo un mes de vacas en marzo para estar en casapapis


----------



## Galvani (12 Sep 2022)

Muy seguro estás de que te va a ir bien. Lo dices como si hubieses heredado millones o fueses jubilado. ¿Edad? Si te va mal que piensas hacer?


----------



## Galvani (12 Sep 2022)

Ah que tus padres pueden dejarte una renta. Haber empezado por ahí. ¿Casi 30? Y lo decias como si estuvieses harto de trabajar... Pues no te queda na.


----------



## TomásPlatz (12 Sep 2022)

El problema reside en tener SUEÑOS Y AMBICIONES

CUANTOS MAS DESEOS CUANTO MAS APEGO A LO MATERIAL Y CUANTA MAS AMBICION MAS INFELIZ SERÁS


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Sep 2022)

Es decir, de padres ricos. Todos tenéis padres con casoplones, os ceden fincas, locales, váis a heredar pisos,...


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> El problema reside en tener SUEÑOS Y AMBICIONES
> 
> CUANTOS MAS DESEOS CUANTO MAS APEGO A LO MATERIAL Y CUANTA MAS AMBICION MAS INFELIZ SERÁS



Es un tema de esfuerzo--recompensa.
Remar ya no merece la pena con sueldos de 1000 euros, ni siquiera para casapapis como yo.
En mi caso, he bajado brutalmente mi rendimiento, seriedad e implicación por el trabajo para cobrar la misma recompensa.
En este caso el ratio esfuerzo--recompensa puede merecer la pena, al menos durante un tiempo o hasta que me echen por el bajísimo esfuerzo que estoy haciendo.
Subir mi rendimiento y estresarme por ese mierdicurro mal pagado?


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

Por 1000 euros que no esperen empleados comprometidos que hagan algo más que fichar y tocarse la huevada todo el turno.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es un tema de esfuerzo--recompensa.
> Remar ya no merece la pena con sueldos de 1000 euros, ni siquiera para casapapis como yo.
> En mi caso, he bajado brutalmente mi rendimiento, seriedad e implicación por el trabajo para cobrar la misma recompensa.
> En este caso el ratio esfuerzo--recompensa puede merecer la pena, al menos durante un tiempo o hasta que me echen por el bajísimo esfuerzo que estoy haciendo.
> ...



Algunos no sabemos bajar el rendimiento ni queriendo, no sabemos cambiar el chip.
Algún consejo?


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

La clave es perder el miedo a perder el trabajo, *nadie debería estar en un trabajo del que no pueda permitirse ser despedido.*
Ese miedo es el que utilizan los jefes abusones para explotar a sus empleados.
Lo curioso es que cuando ven que te la suda lo que te digan, te dejan tranquilo y se van a meter prisa al que está haciendo el doble que tù.


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

Alguien puede decirme donde está la chortina del remero Fargo?
Para qué cojones sigo remando yo entonces?
Para tener Netflix, HBO y Amazon Prime en casa de mi madre?


----------



## TomásPlatz (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es un tema de esfuerzo--recompensa.
> Remar ya no merece la pena con sueldos de 1000 euros, ni siquiera para casapapis como yo.
> En mi caso, he bajado brutalmente mi rendimiento, seriedad e implicación por el trabajo para cobrar la misma recompensa.
> En este caso el ratio esfuerzo--recompensa puede merecer la pena, al menos durante un tiempo o hasta que me echen por el bajísimo esfuerzo que estoy haciendo.
> ...



Es lo que me ocurria a mi en mis multiples trabajos, que me esforzaba pero no al 100%. Y ellos quieren un subnormal que se DEJE LA PUTA VIDA POR LA EMPRESA Y MUERA DE UN ATAQUE AL CORAZON POR ESTRÉS. 

ohh ya lo creo que se van a ir a tomar por culo,.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Sep 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Algunos no sabemos bajar el rendimiento ni queriendo, no sabemos cambiar el chip.
> Algún consejo?



Y ni te cuento en profesiones supuestamente "vocacionales". Que no cojones que no.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Sep 2022)

EL TRABAJO NO DIGNIFICA, NI HAY HONOR EN EL, NI ES UNA BUENA RUTINA


Dedicado a todos los sufridos remeros burbujos: QUE EL TRABAJO DIGNIFICA ES UN INVENTO DE LA PATRONAL. "No se puede pedir a un cuerpo cansado y consumido que se dedique al estudio, que sienta el encanto del arte: poesía, música, pintura, ni menos que tenga ojos para admirar las infinitas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La clave es perder el miedo a perder el trabajo, *nadie debería estar en un trabajo del que no pueda permitirse ser despedido.*
> Ese miedo es el que utilizan los jefes abusones para explotar a sus empleados.
> Lo curioso es que cuando ven que te la suda lo que te digan, te dejan tranquilo y se van a meter prisa al que está haciendo el doble que tù.



¿Y quien puede permitirse eso? Si uno se pudiera permitir no trabajar, directamente no trabajaría.


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y quien puede permitirse eso? Si uno se pudiera permitir no trabajar, directamente no trabajaría.



Me refiero que siempre se puede encontrar otro trabajo.
Si intentas conservar tu trabajo a toda costa es cuando empiezas a aceptar todo tipo de abusos, no vaya a ser que el jefe se enfade y te despida.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Sep 2022)

Jojojo, hoy me ha visto una Charo con la abogada y me ha dicho "Te gustan todas!!, No te gustaban rubias???, Te gustan todas!!!

Y yo, siiiiiiii, y la otra, lo sabe tu mujer?, Ya verás cuando se entere!!!

Todo esto por simplemente por tomar el café con una tía resultona y joven, me he reído en su cara porque les jode, les jode pensar que alguien es feliz.


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Todo esto por simplemente por tomar el café con una tía resultona y joven, me he reído en su cara porque les jode, les jode pensar que alguien es feliz.



Son como el perro del hortelano, NI COMEN NI DEJAN COMER.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Son como el perro del hortelano, NI COMEN NI DEJAN COMER.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1188864



Es que trataban de hacerme el vacío y lo he llenado con estilo jojojo.


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es que trataban de hacerme el vacío y lo he llenado con estilo jojojo.



La otra está más buena y lo saben.


----------



## Cicciolino (12 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de curro que dicen que no podrían vivir sin trabajar, que necesitan un trabajo o no sabrían qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre.
> Alguna compañera me ha confesado que se arrepintió de coger un mes de vacaciones en lugar de 2 quincenas porque se aburrió como una ostra sin tener que ir al trabajo cada mañana.
> Esto es lo que pienso cuando escucho esos comentarios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187915



Tú eres igual que ellos, pero equipado con un hilito de mónguer para creerte alguien en el forito.

Remar para luego venir a contárnoslo y recibir zanquitos de otros looooosers de postal... 

Trabajas porque sabes que mereces sufrir, reconócelo de una vez, fraca, tira ya de la cadena.


----------



## Fargo (12 Sep 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Tú eres igual que ellos, pero equipado con un hilito de mónguer para creerte alguien en el forito.
> 
> Remar para luego venir a contárnoslo y recibir zanquitos de otros looooosers de postal...
> 
> Trabajas porque sabes que mereces sufrir, reconócelo de una vez, fraca, tira ya de la cadena.



Y dale con lo mismo...
Estás totalmente equivocado, aunque ya sabemos que solo vienes a trollear.
Estoy ahorrando dinero, esa es la razón por la que sigo remando: PARA NO TENER QUE REMAR DURANTE MUCHO TIEMPO.


----------



## JimmyBond (12 Sep 2022)

Este hilo viene fenomenal. Soy funcionario y lo que se ve en estos últimos años es un pasotismo total. Se hace muy difícil directamente ir al trabajo cuando ves lo que hay, bajas a mansalva, compañeros de trabajo con una baja detrás de otra, gente con hijos que ya directamente prefieren estar en casa que en el trabajo etc... Lo vuelvo a repetir se hace difícil ir al trabajo, trabajar ya es de subnormales. Pero tranquilos que esto lo notaremos dentro de unos años. Los cambios se notan al cabo de los años. Realmente no vamos bien en ningún aspecto en este país.


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y dale con lo mismo...
> Estás totalmente equivocado, aunque ya sabemos que solo vienes a trollear.
> Estoy ahorrando dinero, esa es la razón por la que sigo remando: PARA NO TENER QUE REMAR DURANTE MUCHO TIEMPO.



No himbentes: remar sólo sirve para seguir remando.


----------



## Fargo (13 Sep 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15 pero estoy bien.
Peor lo tienen los que están de 15 a 23, por la tarde siempre hay más curro.
Envidia al que curra de 23 a 07, el único que puede sentarse con el móvil sin dar un palo al agua y cobrar por ello.
Y más envidia al que no tiene que currar ni buscar curro desesperadamente, ese es el mejor que vive.


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 07 a 15 pero estoy bien.
> Peor lo tienen los que están de 15 a 23, por la tarde siempre hay más curro.
> Envidia al que curra de 23 a 07, el único que puede sentarse con el móvil sin dar un palo al agua y cobrar por ello.
> Y más envidia al que no tiene que currar ni buscar curro desesperadamente, ese es el mejor que vive.



JOJOJO.

Eres un pvto segvrata de mierda.

Ya no te vacilaré más, por compasión.

Ignoro hilo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Sep 2022)

Fargo eres segurata?


----------



## Fargo (13 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo eres segurata?



No, la verdad es que no.
Y tampoco entiendo por qué le dais bola al troll ese que me tiene envidia.
"Ignoro hilo" y cada 20 páginas vuelve otra vez.


----------



## Smoker (13 Sep 2022)

Arriba el remo


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Sep 2022)

venga a levantar el pais, a remar joder que hay mucha paguita que se tiene que pagar y cada vez son mas


----------



## Lemavos (13 Sep 2022)

JimmyBond dijo:


> Este hilo viene fenomenal. Soy funcionario y lo que se ve en estos últimos años es un pasotismo total. Se hace muy difícil directamente ir al trabajo cuando ves lo que hay, bajas a mansalva, compañeros de trabajo con una baja detrás de otra, gente con hijos que ya directamente prefieren estar en casa que en el trabajo etc... Lo vuelvo a repetir se hace difícil ir al trabajo, trabajar ya es de subnormales. Pero tranquilos que esto lo notaremos dentro de unos años. Los cambios se notan al cabo de los años. Realmente no vamos bien en ningún aspecto en este país.



Pues si sois pasotas los funcionarios, imagínate la quiebra que viene en España. Los funcionarios sois con diferencia los que tendríais que dar ejemplo laboral al Máximo nivel. Vivís del dinero público, tenéis las mejores condiciones laborales y se os supone más inteligentes que los demás.


----------



## Murray's (13 Sep 2022)

@Fargo, por algo asi remaria hasta gratis tu no?




Pero si no hay esto como si te pagan 100€ la hora para que quieres el dinero?


----------



## Murray's (13 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No, la verdad es que no.
> Y tampoco entiendo por qué le dais bola al troll ese que me tiene envidia.
> "Ignoro hilo" y cada 20 páginas vuelve otra vez.




Barman?
Pinche en una hamburgueseria barata?
Pizzero?
Repartidor?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Sep 2022)

CIGARRAS (paguiteros) vs HORMIGAS (remeros) 

¿Y tú de quién eres?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> @Fargo, por algo asi remaria hasta gratis tu no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*buen melonar*


----------



## Fargo (13 Sep 2022)

Voy a contar una cosa que me ha pasado hoy, no se lo he contado a nadie de mi entorno.
En el curro hay una chortina con la que llevo tiempo tonteando, en principio ella parecía receptiva con numerosos piropos por su parte.
La cuestión es que también tontea con otro del curro, el típico alfa mojabragas con barba perfilada y vozarrón que fue militar de joven y ahora saca el tema de que estuvo en Afganistán en cualquier conversación.
Pues hoy me ha preñado el alma lo que he visto, esa chortina que me gusta tonteándole descaradamente, hasta le ha dado un abrazo...
En fin, que me ha preñado el alma estar allí en la galera.
Imaginaos la situación, remando en un curro de mierda muy físico y repetitivo, y encima tener que aguantar estas cosas.
Solo de pensar que tengo que volver y encontrarme a los 2 tortolitos cuchicheando sobre el polvo que habrán echado....
Qué harías vosotros en mi lugar?


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Chavales, momento muy duro de Fargo en la galera.
No sé cuanto tiempo más aguantaré esta mierda...


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Hasta qué punto es sano mentalmente seguir yendo a trabajar?
Me da miedo que se me cruce un cable o algo así en mitad del curro y la líe parda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a contar una cosa que me ha pasado hoy, no se lo he contado a nadie de mi entorno.
> En el curro hay una chortina con la que llevo tiempo tonteando, en principio ella parecía receptiva con numerosos piropos por su parte.
> La cuestión es que también tontea con otro del curro, el típico alfa mojabragas con barba perfilada y vozarrón que fue militar de joven y ahora saca el tema de que estuvo en Afganistán en cualquier conversación.
> Pues hoy me ha preñado el alma lo que he visto, esa chortina que me gusta tonteándole descaradamente, hasta le ha dado un abrazo...
> ...



Parece mentira que aún no sepas lo que son las mujeres.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a contar una cosa que me ha pasado hoy, no se lo he contado a nadie de mi entorno.
> En el curro hay una chortina con la que llevo tiempo tonteando, en principio ella parecía receptiva con numerosos piropos por su parte.
> La cuestión es que también tontea con otro del curro, el típico alfa mojabragas con barba perfilada y vozarrón que fue militar de joven y ahora saca el tema de que estuvo en Afganistán en cualquier conversación.
> Pues hoy me ha preñado el alma lo que he visto, esa chortina que me gusta tonteándole descaradamente, hasta le ha dado un abrazo...
> ...





Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, momento muy duro de Fargo en la galera.
> No sé cuanto tiempo más aguantaré esta mierda...





Fargo dijo:


> Hasta qué punto es sano mentalmente seguir yendo a trabajar?
> Me da miedo que se me cruce un cable o algo así en mitad del curro y la líe parda.



creo que te estas volviendo tarumba.

[introducir ruidito "uhhh uhhh" de Auronplay]


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Qué cojones pasa con las mujeres de este país?
No queda ninguna decente que no sea de tontear con 4 a la vez y follarse al más idiota?
Por qué vino esta chortina que jugar con mis ilusiones si en verdad no quería nada?
Juegan con nuestras ilusiones y se la suda luego como nos sintamos.
España, ese país de mierda para las mujeres y los trabajos.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Chavales, debido a los altos niveles de DERROICIÓN del hilo Calopez me ha obligado a abrir una plataforma de afectados.
Pido disculpas a todos, ojalá las noticias fueran mejores.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Día triste para el farguismo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (14 Sep 2022)

esta el dia tonto de lluvia y dan pensamientos de mandarlo todo a la mierda a que si Fargo?


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 Sep 2022)

Hoy ni se rema ni se chortinea


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hasta qué punto es sano mentalmente seguir yendo a trabajar?
> *Me da miedo que se me cruce un cable o algo así en mitad del curro y la líe parda.*



A mi tb... siempre he sabido reprimir bien mis emociones, pero que RRHH se te ria en la cara es otro nivel que me ha producido un resquemor y un odio dificil a veces de controlar.

A dos jefes que practicamente se rieron de mi en mi puta cara, les giro la cabeza por dignidad. Es una chorrada, pero me hace sentir bien. Hasta el día que me digan: ¿Te pasa algo con nosotros? Y les suelte todo el veneno que llevo metido dentro.

Podría estar ahora mismo en un puesto con menos curro físico, mismas horas y mismo sueldo para el que estoy muy capacitado, pero no les ha dado la gana de ponerme aún habiendome presentado, simple y llanamente porque les convenia monetariamente coger gente con poca experiencia o siendo unos zotes (y me llega por otros compañeros que es, efectivamente asi, que los nuevos son unos zotes e incluso les perjudican en su flujo normal de trabajo - y a los jefes les da igual -).

No se lo voy a perdonar, y el primer paso es negarles el saludo... por lo menos que vean que no soy gilipollas y que sé lo que han echo.
Sé que la voy a liar, en las encuestas de evaluación de personal, que leen los de RRHH soy muy ácido y sarcástico (ya tuve gresca con el de RRHH por ponerle que me parecia una empresa poco ética y decepcionante), pero en la próxima voy a ser menos diplomático y más directo.

Al menos soltaré veneno y me divertiré.... y ojo con despedirme, porque como se inventen un motivo poco claro, les denuncio por improcedente.


----------



## Bizarroff (14 Sep 2022)

Pensad que siempre podéis ir a peor, mirad al rey de Inglaterra que después de toda una vida tocándose los cojones van y lo ponen a currar con 73 años y encima cuando se levanta por la mañana lo primero que ve es a la charo derroida de la Camila, que no estaba buena ni con 18 años


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pensad que siempre podéis ir a peor, mirad al rey de Inglaterra que después de toda una vida tocándose los cojones van y lo ponen a currar con 73 años y encima cuando se levanta por la mañana lo primero que ve es a la charo derroida de la Camila, que no estaba buena ni con 18 años



Pero lleva 73 años tocándose los cojones.
En mi caso si sigo en este trabajo con los madrugones, las noches, el estrés, algunos compañeros de remo tironucables y mi nuncafollismo crónico no creo que llegue a cumplir los 50.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Pensad que siempre podéis ir a peor, mirad al rey de Inglaterra que después de toda una vida tocándose los cojones van y lo ponen a currar con 73 años y encima cuando se levanta por la mañana lo primero que ve es a la charo derroida de la Camila, que no estaba buena ni con 18 años



Lady Di era un bombón y se mató o se la cargaron.
Que tendria en la cabeza Mr. Tampax para preferir a Camila respecto al bombón de Lady Di.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Hoy ni se rema ni se chortinea



oigo remar pero no oigo chortinear.

extreme derroition, lo peor de ambos mundos...


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Fue muy jodido, tíos.
Yo estaba ahí en la galera, embrutecido por el curro físico, y ver a los dos tortolitos....
Pero no pude perderlos de vista, aùn me quedaban 4 horas para finalizar mi turno.
Es una sensación de impotencia porque tampoco puedo decirle nada a la chortina de lo que haga o deje de hacer.
El otro hijo de puta con la sonrisita, se sentía triunfador porque se va a follar una chortina de 22 años.
Me rompió el corazón, la verdad.
Terminé el turno y salí de la galera como si me hubieran dado una paliza.
Y esta noche, a remar otra vez al mismo lugar donde los vi tonteando.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Bukowski, ilumíname con tu lucidez:


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

La cuestión es como olvidar a alguien que tienes que ver todos los días en el trabajo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (14 Sep 2022)

no la olvides, vete al wc y hazte una paja pensando en ella, hazlo a diario y cuando te la cruces riete y cuando te pregunte porque ries no le digas que te pajeas con ella.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bukowski, ilumíname con tu lucidez:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190665



Me ha pasado, a la tercera vez deja de ser tan doloroso...


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me ha pasado, a la tercera vez deja de ser tan doloroso...



Yo he perdido la cuenta de veces que me he ilusionado y luego la tía ni quería nada conmigo.
Siempre me pasa lo mismo, me ilusiono, parece que hay feeling por su parte y luego me llevo la decepción.
Pensaba que no me volvería a pasar, pero te ponen una compañera jovenzuela sonriente con buenas tetas y culito respingón marcando tanga y bajas la guardia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La cuestión es como olvidar a alguien que tienes que ver todos los días en el trabajo.



Cuando interiorices que es una puta más.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuando interiorices que es una puta más.



"Donde tengas la olla no metas...", frase que encierra mucha sabiduría.
Nada, lo mejor es pasar de ella como de la mierda y cuando vuelva con el jijajeo seguir pasando de ella hasta que la relación sea de Hola y Adiós.
Ella me ve remando amargado, probablemente nunca quiso nada y se ha estado riendo de mí todo este tiempo.
Son retorcidas las hijas de puta, SOLO PARA SUBIRSE EL EGO sin responsabilizarse de los daños que puedan causar a los demás.
Luego que si las matan....
En fin, mujeres.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a contar una cosa que me ha pasado hoy, no se lo he contado a nadie de mi entorno.
> En el curro hay una chortina con la que llevo tiempo tonteando, en principio ella parecía receptiva con numerosos piropos por su parte.
> La cuestión es que también tontea con otro del curro, el típico alfa mojabragas con barba perfilada y vozarrón que fue militar de joven y ahora saca el tema de que estuvo en Afganistán en cualquier conversación.
> Pues hoy me ha preñado el alma lo que he visto, esa chortina que me gusta tonteándole descaradamente, hasta le ha dado un abrazo...
> ...



Joderle a muerte jojojo.

Cuento lo mío, parece ser que la abogada esta empezando con un verdemerito, salgo al café con ella... el verde me ve y casualidad me llaman porque tengo el coche mal aparcado después de aparcar en el mismo sitio años del mismo modo.

No me ha derroido nada, se lo he contado como buen cabron, total me la suda, tengo donde meterla.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Sep 2022)

Jojojo, mis compañeras son horrorosas, lo único que se derroe son ellas mismas, a ver quién tiene huevos a abrazarlas.

Ese militar no tiene cojones a estar una mañana con ellas jajaja.

La verdad es que las tías solo dan problemas, además ya tengo y sera por tías, yo veo por la calle mogollón de tías buenas, que más te da, cambia de rumbo, yo hasta si estoy en una verbena o un bar y veo que no me hacen caso me voy donde otra tranquilamente...

La ventaja de hacerte viejo es que se te endurece el corazón y el alma y ni te vuelves enamoradizo, ni idealizas a ninguna por buena que esté, piensa en el guardia civil sufriendo porque su rollito toma el café con un tío que le saca 15 años con parienta y un niño, simplemente patético.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

El viejo audi TDI ha pasado la itv a la primera, no está mal para un coche con 350.000 km.
Y ahora, a remar otra vez.
Al menos ya estoy más tranquilo.
Mujeres, demasiados disgustos para tan pocas alegrías.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El viejo audi TDI ha pasado la itv a la primera, no está mal para un coche con 350.000 km.
> Y ahora, a remar otra vez.
> Al menos ya estoy más tranquilo.
> Mujeres, demasiados disgustos para tan pocas alegrías.
> ...



Mi anterior coche las pasó hasta los 600.000 sin problema alguno.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi anterior coche las pasó hasta los 600.000 sin problema alguno.



Ya no se hacen coches como los de antes.


----------



## Murray's (14 Sep 2022)

Hasta un enanito feo liga


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hasta un enanito feo liga



Su cash sano que le habrá costado el morreo con una furcia, seguro que aún le sabían los morros a rabo y lefa.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Te quejas de una putilla del curro que no te hace el caso que tú quieres, ahora imagina ser subnormal, trabajar de repartidor en una pizzería, ser el pastelillo de un jefe de cocina maricón y andar todo el día en un foro hablando de pollas. Considérate afortunado chaval, que no estás tan mal.
> 
> @Covid Bryant una hawaiana con extra de piña



No quiero ni imaginarlo, pobre pizzero explotado y enculado por la empresa.
Al menos ya no padece de estreñimiento.


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

Ahora que ya he llegado a 50 de los grandes haciendo uso del casapapismo y un ahorro mensual espartano, por fin podré darme algunas alegrías.
Entre las cosas que me hace ilusión hacer una es irme de furcias a lo Hugh Grant.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora que ya he llegado a 50 de los grandes haciendo uso del casapapismo y un ahorro mensual espartano, por fin podré darme algunas alegrías.
> Entre las cosas que me hace ilusión hacer una es irme de furcias a lo Hugh Grant.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191366



¿Has hecho un cálculo de cuanto necesitas para poder dejar de remar?


----------



## Fargo (14 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Has hecho un cálculo de cuanto necesitas para poder dejar de remar?



Retirarme lo veo imposible pero gastando 5000 al año con casapapismo full equipe (padres langosta jubilados), podría aguantar 10 años SIN REMAR con lo que tengo ahora sin contar el paro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Sep 2022)

A veces creo que este hilo me hunde, además parece que España se va a la mierda, nadie tiene hijos, solo hay viejos y no tenemos recursos naturales.

Estupido país de mierda corrompido, la galera se hunde con sus esclavos amarrados al remo, hay que huir antes de que el agua te llegue al cuello, lo primero es cortar la cadena, y luego nadar muy lejos para que no te arrastre al fondo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Retirarme lo veo imposible pero gastando 5000 al año con casapapismo full equipe (padres langosta jubilados), podría aguantar 10 años SIN REMAR con lo que tengo ahora sin contar el paro.



¿Has contemplado que tus padre puedan morir a corto plazo?


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Has contemplado que tus padre puedan morir a corto plazo?



Prefiero no pensar en ello, sin mis padres viviría en la soledad más absoluta.
En ese caso, la casa está pagada y entre mis ahorros y los suyos no tendría que volver a remar.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

Que pasa remeritos? Yo tengo un feto en el curro que le gusto, no se q hacer es encantador pero feto. Y otro que me gusta pero no me da bola y vosotros que remeritos jakakakakskjoder el feto como me camela que arte tiene


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

A puto pelo he pagado un café estafa por verle el jeto al camarero, ya si no me da bola pues lo siento más no puedo hacer, entre remo y remo hay que entretenerse que mejor que ligotear en el trabajo


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

Cómo buena dama me encargo de generar el ambiente radioactivo que toda mujer debe generar en las galeras. Desquiciar a los machos


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A puto pelo he pagado un café estafa por verle el jeto al camarero, ya si no me da bola pues lo siento más no puedo hacer, entre remo y remo hay que entretenerse que mejor que ligotear en el trabajo



Eso es muy triste.
De estar totalmente DERROIDA.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cómo buena dama me encargo de generar el ambiente radioactivo que toda mujer debe generar en las galeras. Desquiciar a los machos



Como se nota que eres un Troll, en el mundo funcionarial es raro que haya tíos... lo normal es que en muchas oficinas no haya ninguno.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso es muy triste.
> De estar totalmente DERROIDA.



Pero por qué tío? No me jodas y eso? No entiendo


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Como se nota que eres un Troll, en el mundo funcionarial es raro que haya tíos... lo normal es que en muchas oficinas no haya ninguno.



Anda ya eso son tonterías claro que hay machos y si no hay machos siempre hay otros machos que acechar camareros y eso dónde va uno por el café, de gustarme no me gusta ninguno, pero un macho me camela en el trabajo y yo me dejó por necesidad, cuál alfa que se deja con la mujer poco agraciada


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Eso es muy triste.
> De estar totalmente DERROIDA.



Hombre que sepa que me me gusta yo ya he hecho mi trabajo ya me tiene que dar bola el y si no pues a ver ya no tengo más machos tampoco es tan fácil encontrar, los machos están muy solicitados las hembras de regalan y hay pocos


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Sep 2022)

Los remeros estan agotaos DE TANTO MAMARLA






*Tema mítico* : - ¿Cual es el motivo de que LOS REMEROS se hayan convertido en ESCLAVOS MAMPORREROS DE SION?


Cada dia flipo mas. Los ñarigudos nos estan encadenando una crisis fabricada tras otra. Y nos estan encadenando una brutal inflacion historica tras otra, destrozandonos el poder adquisitivo y generando una poblacion española cuyo 80% seria considerado que vive bajo el umbral de la pobreza en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

Hoy le he dicho a mis charos que un hombre rema más duro y mejor. Han flipado. No son machistas pero luego todas quieren un tío mejor que ellas, con más pasta y más capacitado. No les pone uno igual o peor


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La verdad es que las tías solo dan problemas, además ya tengo y sera por tías, yo veo por la calle mogollón de tías buenas, que más te da, cambia de rumbo, yo hasta si estoy en una verbena o un bar y veo que no me hacen caso me voy donde otra tranquilamente...



Esta es la mejor actitud con las mujeres., *mentalidad de abundancia.*
El problema es cuando no tienes vida social, tu vida se resume en ir de casa al trabajo.
Al final tiendes a pillarte por las del trabajo porque son las únicas con las que te relacionas, adqueres una *mentalidad de escasez.*
Es mejor no estar hablando con ninguna que estar hablando con pocas, tu mentalidad de escasez hará que te pilles por mujeres que pueden ser muy poco recomendables.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Sep 2022)

Joder pero si me ha puesto en el ignore Fargo


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Turno de noche para pensar en los amores que no tengo, sin ESTO estamos muertos y enterrados.


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## CaraCortada (15 Sep 2022)

Tener un propósito


Los coches Nissan son embajadores de la cultura nipona, al igual que el concepto Ikigai, que resume los secretos de Japón para una vida larga y feliz.



www.lne.es





En definitiva, remar hasta el ultimo aliento. Encima nos toman por gilipollas


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Sep 2022)

Farguito luserazo decime qué se siente cuando yo en un trade ganó lo que tú has ahorrado en 10 años de remo?

Yo creo que debe joder ser tan tonto y pauper.

Pero aún tienes solución mete los 50k al ruedo y si no te los quito yo con un corto lo palmas en bitcoño, al menos habrás sentido más emoción que en tus 10 años de remerito pauper.


----------



## Geldschrank (15 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Lady Di era un bombón y se mató o se la cargaron.
> Que tendria en la cabeza Mr. Tampax para preferir a Camila respecto al bombón de Lady Di.



Si, era una chortina pero era una pedorra insoportable y una attention whore.
La Camila debía de ser una cachonda o al menos alguien con quien se está a gusto.


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Remad cabrones, hay que remar hasta los 67 para mantener los chiringuitos.
Ojo al aliade homosexual de la esquina inferior izquierda, una foto que resume el país en el que vivimos.


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Farguito luserazo decime qué se siente cuando yo en un trade ganó lo que tú has ahorrado en 10 años de remo?
> 
> Yo creo que debe joder ser tan tonto y pauper.
> 
> Pero aún tienes solución mete los 50k al ruedo y si no te los quito yo con un corto lo palmas en bitcoño, al menos habrás sentido más emoción que en tus 10 años de remerito pauper.



Nadie te cree, amigo.
Lo más probable no tengas ningùn ingreso y tus padres te estén dando una paguita semanal para que no des el coñazo y hagas lo que te digan.
Oye, que no me parece mal si ellos quieren dártela pero no vayas de fantasma en este hilo de remeros tañeros y cuarentones porque lo ùnico que vas a conseguir es hacer el ridículo, de hecho ya lo has vuelto a hacer.
Este hilo es la vida real, no una partida al GTA V.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nadie te cree, amigo.
> Lo más probable no tengas ningùn ingreso y tus padres te estén dando una paguita semanal para que no des el coñazo y hagas lo que te digan.
> Oye, que no me parece mal si ellos quieren dártela pero no vayas de fantasma en este hilo de remeros tañeros y cuarentones porque lo ùnico que vas a conseguir es hacer el ridículo, de hecho ya lo has vuelto a hacer.
> Este hilo es la vida real, no una partida al GTA V.



Sigue remando lusar


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Cuéntanos tu experiencia en la pizzería, 460 páginas y aùn no le has echado cojones.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuéntanos tu experiencia en la pizzería, 460 páginas y aùn no le has echado cojones.



Llego pido una, la recojo y me la como.

Contento?

Luserazo


----------



## Murray's (15 Sep 2022)

Remaaa

El sistema r78 necesita tontos

Con suerte si llegas a los 70 años el sistema te dará unas migas que han sobrado que se llama pensión para que no protestes ni molestes


Rema beee beee


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Llego pido una, la recojo y me la como.
> 
> Contento?
> 
> Luserazo



Háblanos de cuando las hacías y las entregabas.
Este hilo debería ser como una terapia, y no se miente en una terapia.
Tienes miedo de que nos ríamos de ti?
Si es un foro anónimo hombre, échale un par.


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Con suerte si llegas a los 70 años el sistema te dará unas migas que han sobrado que se llama pensión para que no protestes ni molestes



El sistema no nos va a dar NADA porque no tiene de donde sacarlo.
Veremos gente trabajando con 80 años para no morirse de hambre, eso de llevarse una paguita a partir de los 65 tiene los días contados.


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

La hipergamia de las mujeres está desincentivando seguir remando para el hombre promedio.
Si no hay mujer que impresionar ni hijos que mantener se puede trabajar 3 años y descansar 3, trabajar a media jornada, limitarse a hacer chanchullos en "b" de vez en cuando o incluso no trabajar si le mantienen sus padres langosta o una paguita del Gobierno.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Háblanos de cuando las hacías y las entregabas.
> Este hilo debería ser como una terapia, y no se miente en una terapia.
> Tienes miedo de que nos ríamos de ti?
> Si es un foro anónimo hombre, échale un par.



Jajja que tonto eres luserazo me rilo de tu mierda de vida.

Pero hemos venido a jugar, la única vez que reme cual farguito fue unas prácticas en una empresa de dos meses a horario partido, ahí vi la derruicion del remerito.medio de primera mano, vamos que con 20 años supe donde no iba acabar jamás, tú con 34 sigues mamando.


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pero hemos venido a jugar, la única vez que reme cual farguito fue unas prácticas en una empresa de dos meses a horario partido,



Y qué más? En el fondo estás deseando contarlo.
Cuánto estuviste en la pizzería?


----------



## machotafea (15 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, hay que remar hasta los 67 para mantener los chiringuitos.
> Ojo al aliade homosexual de la esquina inferior izquierda, una foto que resume el país en el que vivimos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191863



Puto PAIS DE MIERDAS


----------



## machotafea (15 Sep 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A puto pelo he pagado un café estafa por verle el jeto al camarero, ya si no me da bola pues lo siento más no puedo hacer, entre remo y remo hay que entretenerse que mejor que ligotear en el trabajo



MARICOOOOOONN

SANCHISTAAAAA


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

Walter es nuestro infiltrado tras las lìneas enemigas, preparándose para empezar a chupar del bote y asfixiar al Sistema desde dentro.
Invito a todos los remeros del hilo a opositar, paguitear o trabajar en "b" usando todo tipo de argucias, hay que asfixiar a la bestia y que reviente todo de una vez.


----------



## amanciortera (15 Sep 2022)

QUE LA FUERZA TE ACOMPAÑE EN ESTE TRAYECTO


----------



## Fargo (15 Sep 2022)

El remo nunca descansa, chavales.
Turno de noche MANDA.
Hoy quiero hablar sobre como divertirse en la galera, a ver si no hay mucho curro para poder escribir tranquilo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y qué más? En el fondo estás deseando contarlo.
> Cuánto estuviste en la pizzería?



que tontin eres, era una oficina y en 2 meses ya supe (en realidad la primera semana) lo que no sería jamás, un remerito paupérrimo comiendo horas de vida por una miseria y eso que seguramente el sueldo que cobraban mis compis era superior al tuyo actual   

tu todavía peor, ni siquiera eres remerito de oficina, eres un pringao a turnos y llevas 10 años comiendo pollas por poco más del SMI

las pichas no para de comertelas a diario mariconazo luser


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Sep 2022)

vas a catear, a ver como vendes estar otro añito hincando codos y que salgan menos plazas jajaj


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Sep 2022)

*MUCHA SUERTE. USTED SÍ QUE ENTIENDE LO QUE ES EMPRENDER. PLACITA O DERROICIÓN*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Sep 2022)

Se me saltan las putas lágrimas sabiendo que pronto serás un lastre más para el sistema. Por favor, una vez tengas la placita vaguea lo maximo posible, y no tengas piedad con el remero traidor y despreciable


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Se me saltan las putas lágrimas sabiendo que pronto serás un lastre más para el sistema. Por favor, una vez tengas la placita vaguea lo maximo posible, y *no tengas piedad con el remero traidor y despreciable*



Eso también se lo decías a tus padres cuando remaban para ponerte un plato en la mesa?
Pido disculpas a los lectores del hilo, a veces se nos cuela algún forero "especial".


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Cómo divertirse en un curro de mierda:
*1. Que te de igual perder el trabajo*
Lo más importante, si te da igual que te echen podrás empezar a hacer perrerías sin temor al despido.
*2. Estar al borde del despido disciplinario*
Hay que tomarse el trabajo como un patio de recreo, con la satisfacción añadida de que encima te pagan.
Es cuestión de echarle imaginación, en mi caso me gusta tocarme los cojones delante de los encargadillos y cuando me recriminan mi bajo rendimiento les digo que "yo no he dejado de trabajar, lo estoy dando todo por la empresa".
También me gusta decir que voy al baño y luego ir a otro lado a sentarme con el móvil para desconectar del trabajo. Si además tengo una chocolatina a mano, mejor.
Una de mis favoritas es mirar a las clientas como un viejo verde, tirar la caña si veo alguna receptiva y luego contárselo a mis compañeros entre risas.
La cara de las Charos no tiene desperdicio, alguna habrá ido a quejarse a Dirección pero me la suda totalmente.
Hay más fechorías que se pueden hacer en horario laboral, podéis contar las vuestras.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo divertirse en un curro de mierda:
> *1. Que te de igual perder el trabajo*
> Esto es fundamental, si te da igual que te echen podrás empezar a hacer perrerías sin temor al despido.
> *2. Estar al borde del despido disciplinario*
> ...



Jujujuju

Yo en las próximas evaluaciones de personal en los campos de comentarios voy a ser menos diplomático y más directo, sé que lo leen los implicados, porque tuve una conversación con RRHH sobre lo que puse en la última (me dijo: *vamos a hablar de lo que pusiste en tu última autoevaluación*), que me parecia una empresa decepcionante y poco ética (fui muy muy suave), y esta vez voy a ser más incisivo, más insultante, más maleducado que va a flipar.... aunque me imagino que me ignorará porque sabe que me quiero pirar.

Tenemos otra evaluación, esta es anónima, que hace una auditora externa donde también tenemos evaluación y campo de observaciones o comentarios, donde voy a explicar porque me parecen unos grandisimos hijos de la gran puta. Sólo seré indulgente en cuanto a las preguntas referentes a mi mando intermedio más próximo, porque es cierto que me trata (y trata al resto del equipo) MUY BIEN. Pero en lo que refiere al resto de la empresa, dirección, posibilidades de ascenso o mejora voy a ser un hijo puta  

No me voy a cortar un puto pelo, ya a dos de los implicados en mi discriminación para cambiar de puesto, ya les giro la cara en señal de desprecio, y cuando me pregunten: ¿QUE TE PASA? ¿PORQUE NOS GIRAS LA CARA? La voy a liar pero bien y voy a soltar todo el veneno que llevo.

A tomar por culo ya.


----------



## LADRIC (16 Sep 2022)

fargo me tiene en el ignore

simplemente le cite una vez y no le gusto


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso también se lo decías a tus padres cuando remaban para ponerte un plato en la mesa?
> Pido disculpas a los lectores del hilo, a veces se nos cuela algún forero "especial".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1192604



Rema para pagar el feminismo y la moronegrización hijo de puta, porque ni mujer ni hijos tienes pedazo de fracasado. Ah y de paso rema también para pagar tu eutanasia en cuanto no puedas remar


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Rema para pagar el feminismo y la moronegrización hijo de puta, *porque ni mujer ni hijos tienes pedazo de fracasado. *



Tú tampoco, pero yo al menos tengo los cojones de admitirlo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú tampoco, pero yo al menos tengo los cojones de admitirlo.



Y la indecencia de seguir remando alimentando al enemigo. Por ello eres un colaboracionista y ojalá estalle ya la guerra europea/iiigm y comenzar a CASTIGAROS MUY DURAMENTE


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y la indecencia de seguir remando alimentando al enemigo. Por ello eres un colaboracionista y ojalá estalle ya la guerra europea/iiigm y comenzar a CASTIGAROS MUY DURAMENTE



Soy un tipo práctico.
No quería remar en trabajos de mierda, pero tampoco quería pedirle dinero a mis padres.
Ya hacen bastante dándome alojamiento y comida, así que si querìa conseguir dinero para mis cosas solo podìa ser pidiendo una paguita o remando.
Como soy demasiado blanco, vivo con mis padres y no he entrado en el país ilegalmente, el Gobierno me niega cualquier ayuda.
Por eso me puse a remar y ahorrar como un cabrón privándome de muchos placeres porque me alejaban de mi meta superior de ahorro.
Podía haber ganado ese dinero robando, pero decidí no hacerlo.
5 años después, he pasado de 600 euros en la cuenta a 50.000.
En este momento tengo lo que quería, dinero para estar 10 años sin remar, y sin pedirle dinero a mis padres y al Gobierno.
Ya es más de lo que pueden decir muchos, esos que me llaman fracasado.
Solo falta lo más fácil, mandar a mis jefes a tomar por culo y decirles que llamen a otro para hacer mi trabajo de mierda casi todo el día.
Igual es un chaval que necesita el dinero y el Sistema le impide conseguirlo de otra manera, por eso nunca me reiré de los remeros.
Lo contaré aquí el día que suba a la oficina a liquidar mi contrato, igual que he contado lo malo que he tenido que vivir (y que por desgracia vivimos muchos) también tendré que contar lo bueno cuando ocurra.


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Señores, vivimos en un país extraño con mujeres extrañas:


----------



## Bizarroff (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo divertirse en un curro de mierda:
> *1. Que te de igual perder el trabajo*
> Lo más importante, si te da igual que te echen podrás empezar a hacer perrerías sin temor al despido.
> *2. Estar al borde del despido disciplinario*
> ...



Progresas adecuadamente.

Y recordar, sudapollismo extremo con ciertas dosis de jetismo.

Hay que echarle jeta en esta vida. Aprender del jefe de cocina de cierta pizzeria, que lo mismo te hace una pizza vegetariana que contrata a un subnormalazo de repartidor como @Covid Bryant (poseedor de una enorme fortuna en GTA V) para poder desgravarse en la cuota de la seguridad social y finalizar petándole el ojete entre reparto y reparto.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Sep 2022)

Hay que quitaros vuestros despreciables ahorros para ayudar a los que eligieron hipoteca variable


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hay que echarle jeta en esta vida. Aprender del jefe de cocina de cierta pizzeria, que lo mismo te hace una pizza vegetariana que contrata a un subnormalazo de repartidor como @Covid Bryant (poseedor de una enorme fortuna en GTA V) para poder desgravarse en la cuota de la seguridad social y finalizar petándole el ojete entre reparto y reparto.



Lo último que nos ha contado es que estuvo 2 meses en una oficina y ahí se dio cuenta que remar era de pringados, así que no volvió a remar.
Pero hay algo que nos sigue ocultando, su etapa en aquella PIZZERÍA donde a @Covid Bryant le follaron el culo con malos horarios, funciones de esclavo, gritos y tocamientos impuros del jefe de cocina por debajo del delantal.


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Chavales, único FIN DE SEMANA LIBRE al mes para este remero.
La buena noticia es que no tengo que ir a la galera los días de más curro.
Lo malo es que no tengo ninguna chortina en el whatsapp para decirle de quedar.
Y antes de que alguien diga que quede con mujeres maduras DE MI EDAD, con las Charos del curro no voy ni a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Sánchez, chortinas para todos los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Sep 2022)

los farguitos seguis comiendo pollas, los pros nos forramos a cuenta de los tontos como vosotros


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> los farguitos seguis comiendo pollas, los pros nos forramos a cuenta de los tontos como vosotros



Estimado pizzero, a ver como te lo digo...
El dinero que tienes en tu partida guardada del GTA V no sirve para la vida real.
Hala, ya lo he dicho.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimado pizzero, a ver como te lo digo...
> El dinero que tienes en tu partida guardada del GTA V no sirve para la vida real.
> Hala, ya lo he dicho.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193302



te hundo en cash betazo pardillazo

btw estoy jugando al RL

y luego le daré al asange vikings que lo tenía aparcado desde hace un año, y lleva más horas que una semana de tu curro de mierda jajjaaj

35 debo llevar y no se acaba el puto game


----------



## insanekiller (16 Sep 2022)

Yo he conseguido la beta del mw2 ya tengo el finde listo


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> te hundo en cash betazo pardillazo
> 
> btw estoy jugando al RL
> 
> ...



Yo voy a darle al Ghost of tshushima y al Hitman 3, tú tampoco tienes chortinas y te refugias en los videojuegos.
En el fondo no somos tan distintos, la diferencia es que yo soy auténtico y tú te inventas una vida en Internet.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Sep 2022)

Finde! A rascarme el coño a dos manos


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo voy a darle al Ghost of tshushima y al Hitman 3, tú tampoco tienes chortinas y te refugias en los videojuegos.
> En el fondo no somos tan distintos, la diferencia es que yo soy auténtico y tú te inventas una vida en Internet.



la diferencia es que yo tengo la vida arreglada y tu eres un luserazo con un futuro incierto lleno de pobreza y miseria

pero si hoy me toco gamear, ahora un poco de prime y demá a otra cosa

tu en cambio a lo mismo, a comer pollas


----------



## Lukatovic (16 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sánchez, chortinas para todos los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193276



Ni las de pago nos quieren dejar.


----------



## Fargo (16 Sep 2022)

Olor a coco y vainilla, chocho rosadito, tetas firmes, culito respingón, sonrisa dulce, pantaloncitos, colección de tanguitas, palabras bonitas, jijjajeo de la niña tonta por cualquier tontería, respiración agitada de la niña en tu oído cuando la estás penetrando fuerte con tu pollón pero ella aguanta tus embestidas de TORO BRAVO para demostrarte que ya es toda una mujer...
En resumidas cuentas, o me dan ESTO cuando llego cansado del trabajo o va a seguir remando su puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Chavales, único fin de semana libre que tengo este mes.
Lamentablemente, no tengo ninguna chortina con la que quedar para que este viejo remero jijajee y se desfogue un rato en algún lugar molón.
Por lo tanto, casi con toda seguridad este será mi fin de semana:


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso:
@Murray's


----------



## Murray's (17 Sep 2022)

@Fargo a la chica le faltan unas tetazas, pero oye si no hay dulce bueno es el salado y le daria igual salami


----------



## Murray's (17 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, único fin de semana libre que tengo este mes.
> Lamentablemente, no tengo ninguna chortina con la que quedar para que este viejo remero jijajee y se desfogue un rato en algún lugar molón.
> Por lo tanto, casi con toda seguridad este será mi fin de semana:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1194150




La coca cola entiendo que será para no quedarte dormido mientras foreas en burbuja...

Tio esa mierda fuera, te hace estar peor de ánimos, el xhamster para el pajeo eso bien porque sino follamos vamos a reventar


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Señores, necesito lo que tengáis de @Benedicto Camela.
Mensaje privado, gracias.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (17 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, necesito lo que tengáis de @Benedicto Camela.
> Mensaje privado, gracias.



Te paso los datos que he podido juntar recientemente:

Es un tipo más listo que tú, que gana mucho más dinero y te da mil vueltas en todo. Lamento darte una pista tan difusa, hay unos 40 millones de españoles que encajan en esta descripción.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Te paso los datos que he podido juntar recientemente:
> 
> Es un tipo más listo que tú, que gana mucho más dinero y te da mil vueltas en todo. Lamento darte una pista tan difusa, hay unos 40 millones de españoles que encajan en esta descripción.



Tú tranquilo, ya hablaremos de eso.


----------



## Rebelde_50 (17 Sep 2022)

Hijos de puta los politicos, como este alcalde progre que se dedica a regalar el dinero de nuestros impuestos a moros que nos importan una mierda. El Ayuntamiento destina 2.000 euros de ayuda humanitaria para las personas afectadas por las inundaciones en Pakistán — Ayuntamiento de Eibar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Sep 2022)

Rebelde_50 dijo:


> Hijos de puta los politicos, como este alcalde progre que se dedica a regalar el dinero de nuestros impuestos a moros que nos importan una mierda. El Ayuntamiento destina 2.000 euros de ayuda humanitaria para las personas afectadas por las inundaciones en Pakistán — Ayuntamiento de Eibar



Pero lo hacen porque la gente les vota y no van a por ellos cuando hacen estas cosas.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Rebelde_50 dijo:


> Hijos de puta los politicos, como este alcalde progre que se dedica a regalar el dinero de nuestros impuestos a moros que nos importan una mierda.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Sep 2022)

A remar, panda de vagos


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> A remar, panda de vagos



Yo libro el finde, chúpate esa!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Sep 2022)

A dormir tras una dura semana laborando sin cesar.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A dormir tras una dura semana laborando sin cesar.



Los vicios del remero nuncafollista:


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Tengo una pregunta:
Por qué no hay nada de esto para nosotros, que nos deslomamos día tras día haciendo trabajos de mierda pero imprescindibles para el funcionamiento del país?
Antes cada remero tenía su chortina, ahora ya no.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Sep 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta:
> Por qué no hay nada de esto para nosotros, que nos deslomamos día tras día haciendo trabajos de mierda pero imprescindibles para el funcionamiento del país?
> Antes cada remero tenía su chortina, ahora ya no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1194740



Porque los remeros podéis y debéis (es vuestro cometido) ser humillados, marginados, arruinados, insultados, apuñalados, atemorizados, gritados, torturados, agredidos, latigados, asfixiados, acuchillados, tironucados, meados, cagados, escupidos y abofeteados.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Sep 2022)

Se dispara el empleo sin cubrir: España tiene ya 145.000 vacantes, un 35% más que en 2019


El problema creciente de los empleos sin cubrir en España que denuncia la patronal: las vacantes se han disparado un 35% en tres años




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Se dispara el empleo sin cubrir: España tiene ya 145.000 vacantes, un 35% más que en 2019
> 
> 
> El problema creciente de los empleos sin cubrir en España que denuncia la patronal: las vacantes se han disparado un 35% en tres años
> ...


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

A estas alturas del fracasábado estoy empezando a notar lo de la chortina del curro que me jijajeaba y en el último turno la vi zorreando a uno de los alfas.
Es una sensación desagradable, ahora tengo que verla otra vez el Lunes cuando vuelva a la galera.
Pasaré de ella y ya está, trato cordial entre compañeros de trabajo y que le den.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Karlova (17 Sep 2022)

yo tengo ganas de que sea lunes, otro fin de semana desperdiciado. Ultimamente prefiero ir a trabajar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> yo tengo ganas de que sea lunes, otro fin de semana desperdiciado. Ultimamente prefiero ir a trabajar.



No me jodas. ¿Para qué? Mejor rascarse las bowls que ir a trabajar.


----------



## Karlova (17 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me jodas. ¿Para qué? Mejor rascarse las bowls que ir a trabajar.



no sé tio, en el trabajo estoy centrado, hago cosas me siento util, el tiempo libre entre semana lo aprovecho pero los fines de semana no.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> no sé tio, en el trabajo estoy centrado, hago cosas me siento util, el tiempo libre entre semana lo aprovecho pero los fines de semana no.



Cuando uno está muy jodido es mejor tener la cabeza ocupada con algo.
Eso sí, que nadie del curro me toque los cojones porque a mí ya me da igual todo.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Minuto 7:20, sin ESTO cuando salimos del trabajo estamos muertos.


----------



## Karlova (17 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo divertirse en un curro de mierda:
> *1. Que te de igual perder el trabajo*
> Lo más importante, si te da igual que te echen podrás empezar a hacer perrerías sin temor al despido.
> *2. Estar al borde del despido disciplinario*
> ...



para esto es importante tener cash abundante lo cual siendo casapapis es facil y rápido de conseguir, ir con los bolsillos llenos por la vida MANDA


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> para esto es importante tener cash abundante lo cual siendo casapapis es facil y rápido de conseguir, ir con los bolsillos llenos por la vida MANDA



Tengo 50 de los grandes, cuando tenía 10 no pensaba así.
Dicho esto, el dinero no da la felicidad.
Yo he sido mucho más feliz cuando era nini, tenía una novia chortina y 600 euros en la cuenta.


----------



## Karlova (17 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 50 de los grandes, cuando tenía 10 no pensaba así.
> Dicho esto, el dinero no da la felicidad.
> Yo he sido mucho más feliz cuando era nini, tenía una novia chortina y 600 euros en la cuenta.



no digo felicidad pero si tranquilidad, yo ni novia chortina he tenido y a este ritmo ni la tendré, considerate afortunado
ahora hay una del curro que me tira los trastros de manera exagerada, la tia no esta mal pero su personalidad me repele, al principio sus piropos hacen gracia pero ha llegado un momento que me da asco, además sé que si muevo ficha me daría calabazas, ya me ha pasado antes, buscaan que un yogurin les suba el ego


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> ahora hay una del curro que me tira los trastros de manera exagerada, la tia no esta mal pero su personalidad me repele, al principio sus piropos hacen gracia pero ha llegado un momento que me da asco, además sé que si muevo ficha me daría calabazas, ya me ha pasado antes, buscaan que un yogurin les suba el ego



Me está pasando exactamente lo mismo.
En mi caso, con el agravante de que la he visto tonteando con un alfa del curro usando LAS MISMAS TÉCNICAS que utilizó conmigo EN MI CARA.
Con el debido respeto a los lectores, pero este es mi hilo y digo lo que me sale de los cojones, así que lo voy a decir:
Las mujeres son unas hijas de puta, porque les importan una mierda nuestros sentimientos.
Muy poco se habla del maltrato psicológico, que duele mucho más que el físico y ellas dominan a la perfección.
Cuando veo en la tele un caso de hombres que se les va la olla y se cargan a la mujer siempre pienso:
A saber que le hizo ella a él para que perdiera los papeles de esa manera.


----------



## Fargo (17 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> *Fuck you! money:*_ la cantidad de dinero que te permite decir a quien te dé la gana ¡Que te jodan! Es decir, el dinero suficiente como para no tener miedo a las consecuencias de mandar a aquel que se lo merezca a paseo.
> 
> *Un ejemplo práctico*
> Con un ejemplo práctico se ve mucho más fácil: *no es lo mismo hablar con tu jefe sobre tu situación profesional* con un colchón de 400K€ en activos generando rentas que con una deuda de 400K€ por una hipoteca.
> ...



En esta escena de "Trabajo basura" el personaje principal tiene esta actitud.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

*FRACASÁBADO:* 
Este hilo es como la zona mixta tras un partido de fútbol.
Aquí venimos a hacer declaraciones y dar la cara tras perder 5-0 otro Sábado más.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

Otro sábado que nos vamos sin follar
Yo ya perdi la cuenta
No se como aún vivo, mi fe en Dios me hace estar en pie aún, se que algo bueno me tiene reservado, alguna chortincita?


----------



## Karlova (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me está pasando exactamente lo mismo.
> En mi caso, con el agravante de que la he visto tonteando con un alfa del curro usando LAS MISMAS TÉCNICAS que utilizó conmigo EN MI CARA.
> Con el debido respeto a los lectores, pero este es mi hilo y digo lo que me sale de los cojones, así que lo voy a decir:
> Las mujeres son unas hijas de puta, porque les importan una mierda nuestros sentimientos.
> ...



a ti también te da asco? L


Fargo dijo:


> En esta escena de "Trabajo basura" el personaje principal tiene esta actitud.



tendrían que hacer una pelicula como taxi driver pero de un tio en una oficina, si ya existe que alguien me ilumine


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> a ti también te da asco?



Estoy en la fase de tristeza, luego llegará la del odio y finalmente la indiferencia.
Lo sé porque ya me ha pasado con otras chortinas del curro que me han rechazado para regalarle el polvo a los alfas.
Asco no me da, tiene 22 años y está muy buena la hija de puta.
Yo hoy cumplo 34 años, pero la edad no tiene nada que ver.
El alfa que le gusta también tiene 34, y otro alfa que se las ha follado a todas tiene 43 (ciclado de gym, parece un culturista).
Lo único que me hace sonreír es que los dos son pagapensiones a su ex, que se jodan.


----------



## Karlova (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en la fase de tristeza, luego llegará la del odio y finalmente la indiferencia.
> Lo sé porque ya me ha pasado con otras chortinas del curro que me han rechazado para regalarle el polvo a los alfas.
> Asco no me da, tiene 22 años y está muy buena la hija de puta.
> Yo hoy cumplo 34 años, pero la edad no tiene nada que ver.
> ...



te hacía más viejo no sé porque, felicidades shur! A ti las tias de tu edad y saber que tienes dinero no te tiran más la caña que antes? yo tengo la sensación de que a medida que acumulas años, dinero y experiencia laboral se empieza a despertar más interés en ellas 
uff lo de las fases que me vas a contar, a mi me paso con una que me encoñé hace 1 año y al final siempre se llega a la indiferencia, si hay contacto 0 ya ni te digo aunque si trabajáis juntos eso es más difícil. Ahora tengo una jefa que me pone mucho y además me cae de puta madre, pero he decidido pasar directamente a la indiferencia ya que no tengo ni tendré intención de mover ficha, sería una locura hacerlo.


----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en la fase de tristeza, luego llegará la del odio y finalmente la indiferencia.
> Lo sé porque ya me ha pasado con otras chortinas del curro que me han rechazado para regalarle el polvo a los alfas.
> Asco no me da, tiene 22 años y está muy buena la hija de puta.
> *Yo hoy cumplo 34 años, pero la edad no tiene nada que ver.*
> ...



Felicidades, esa edad en un hombre aún es buena para embestir y reventar chochitos, lástima de la burbuja sexual, las leyes genaro, la hipergamia, y toda esa mierda que nos rodea dificulten las cosas, no son buenos tiempos para ser hombre, ser hombre no tiene ningún aliciente ya, es una pena. Tocará emigrar o cambiar de género o hacerse maricón...


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> te hacía más viejo no sé porque, felicidades shur! A ti las tias de tu edad y saber que tienes dinero no te tiran más la caña que antes?



Claro, lo he contado que varias me hacen ojitos pero las viejunas de mi edad no me gustan.
Creo que la edad para consumir mujeres es de los 15 a los 30, lo demás ya no vale para nada.
Tengo la maldición de Dicaprio, por desgracia no soy Dicaprio sino un remero anónimo que gana 1100 euros al mes y vive con sus padres, dos detalles que están muy mal vistos por ellas.
Dicaprio es el puto amo, además de un actorazo es el único de Hollywood que aún no ha caído en las garras de ninguna listilla sacacuartos.


----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Claro, lo he contado que varias me hacen ojitos pero las de mi edad no me gustan.
> Creo que la edad para consumir mujeres es desde los 15 a los 30, lo demás ya no vale para nada.
> Tengo la maldición de Dicaprio, por desgracia no soy Dicaprio* sino un remero anónimo que gana 1100 euros al mes y vive con sus padres,* dos detalles que están muy mal vistos por ellas.
> Dicaprio es el puto amo, además de un actorazo es el único de Hollywood que aún no ha caído en las garras de ninguna listilla sacacuartos.
> ...




Si no da muchos puntos eso, te ven como un perdedor, hoy las relaciones están muy precarizadas, hoy no hay amor ni nada, todo egoismo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si no da muchos puntos eso, te ven como un perdedor, hoy las relaciones están muy precarizadas, hoy no hay amor ni nada, todo egoismo.



Para mí las perdedoras son ellas por pensar así.
Se pierden conocer a muchos tíos que merecemos la pena.
No gano una fortuna pero tengo mi trabajo y estoy en forma del gym, antes con eso era suficiente.


----------



## Karlova (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Claro, lo he contado que varias me hacen ojitos pero las viejunas de mi edad no me gustan.
> Creo que la edad para consumir mujeres es de los 15 a los 30, lo demás ya no vale para nada.
> Tengo la maldición de Dicaprio, por desgracia no soy Dicaprio sino un remero anónimo que gana 1100 euros al mes y vive con sus padres, dos detalles que están muy mal vistos por ellas.
> Dicaprio es el puto amo, además de un actorazo es el único de Hollywood que aún no ha caído en las garras de ninguna listilla sacacuartos.
> ...



se puede saber de que trabajas? 1100€ es una mierda, ojo yo no gano mucho más...


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> se puede saber de que trabajas? 1100€ es una mierda, ojo yo no gano mucho más...



Muchos foreros han preguntando lo mismo, así que por primera vez en 400 páginas voy a decir donde trabajo, pero no diré el puesto ni la Comunidad Autónoma porque sería muy fácil identificarme:
El forero Fargo trabaja.... en el aeropuerto.
Así que la próxima vez que vayáis al aeropuerto recordad que tito Fargo puede estar por ahí.
Si veis un tipo aparentemente cansado, caminando como un alma en pena, con pinta de llevar mucho sin echar un polvo y con el instinto homicida en la mirada, ese podría ser yo.
@Covid Bryant, igual nos hemos saludado alguna vez y ni te enteraste, pizzero!


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Ahora también tengo a mi madre y no soy feliz, pese a tener mucho más dinero en la cuenta.
Es lo que quería decir.
Muchas veces idealizamos las situaciones:
"Cuando tenga x dinero seré feliz".
Y no funciona así, ojalá fuera tan fácil.


----------



## Karlova (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchos foreros han preguntando lo mismo, así que por primera vez en 400 páginas voy a decir donde trabajo, pero no diré el puesto ni la Comunidad Autónoma porque sería muy fácil identificarme:
> El forero Fargo trabaja.... en el aeropuerto.
> Así que la próxima vez que vayáis al aeropuerto recordad que tito Fargo puede estar por ahí.
> Si veis un tipo aparentemente cansado, caminando como un alma en pena, con pinta de llevar mucho sin echar un polvo y con el instinto homicida en la mirada, ese podría ser yo.
> ...



y la joven en cuestión es panchita? En un aeropuerto me imagino muchos panchitos trabajando no sé porque


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> y la joven en cuestión es panchita? En un aeropuerto me imagino muchos panchitos trabajando no sé porque



No, es española con todo lo que eso conlleva.
Hay varios panchos y panchas, en eso tiene usted razón.


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El forero Fargo trabaja.... en el aeropuerto.



Anda que no lo pasáis bien...


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Acabo de ver la película "El maquinista", que me habían recomendado en este hilo.
Hay ciertos paralelismos con mi caso, la diferencia es que el remero protagonista no sabe distinguir la realidad, y yo sí.
Yo sé que estoy en la mierda, cobro 1100 euros y mi trabajo es una mierda sin futuro.
Además el protagonista de la peli se va de putas, incluso consigue coger confianza con una puta que se enamora de él y le propone dejar de EJERCER.
Ya es más interesante que mi vida, que se limita a ir a trabajar, dar paseos por la naturaleza, ir al gimnasio, ver películas en netflix y volver a trabajar al día siguiente.
Dicho esto, me ha parecido muy buena película, Christian Bale lo borda poniendo caras de loco con 50 kilos menos y no sabes como acabará la película hasta el final.
A ningún guionista se le ocurriría hacer una película de la vida de Fargo porque nadie querría ver un tipo trabajando y dando paseos, eso es un coñazo de peli.
Para eso te pones un capítulo de Breaking Bad y disfrutas desde el segundo 1 con personajes y situaciones emocionantes, romances con chortinas y demás.
Sabéis por qué me paso el día viendo películas y series?
Porque me aburre la película que veo cuando apago la tele, así de simple.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Sep 2022)

@Fargo y por qué al menos no te vas de putas? Mira esta, son 220 pavazos, pero si no follas con que te la folles dos veces al año vas tirando



https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/hola-guapos-disponible-todos-los-dias-soy-indep-id-6xktz


----------



## Karlova (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Acabo de ver la película "El maquinista", que me habían recomendado en este hilo.
> Hay ciertos paralelismos con mi caso, la diferencia es que el remero protagonista no sabe distinguir la realidad, y yo sí.
> Yo sé que estoy en la mierda, cobro 1100 euros y mi trabajo es una mierda sin futuro.
> Además el protagonista de la peli se va de putas, incluso consigue coger confianza con una puta que se enamora de él y le propone dejar de EJERCER.
> ...



has visto taxi driver? es del mismo palo


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @Fargo y por qué al menos no te vas de putas? Mira esta, son 220 pavazos, pero si no follas con que te la folles dos veces al año vas tirando



No lo descarto, aunque no sabría por donde empezar.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> has visto taxi driver? es del mismo palo



Una de mis películas favoritas, siempre me saca una sonrisa.
La mejor interpretación de Robert De Niro, que se sacó la licencia de taxi y estuvo meses trabajando de taxista para prepararse el papel.
La gente que trabaja cara al público está muy expuesta, al final te haces una coraza y empiezas a ver "la gente" como algo ajeno a ti.
En otras palabras, te haces un sociópata o sacas el sociópata que hay en ti.
Hay gente buena en la calle, pero también hay muchos hijos de puta, gente con mal fondo que disfruta jodiendo a los demás.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No lo descarto, aunque no sabría por donde empezar.



joder, simplemente hay que escribirle un whastapp (si no quieres con tu número personal, sácate una tarjeta prepago, le metes 20 pavos y listo). Normalmente con un día de antelación está bien. Cerráis fecha, hora y precio. Llegas y verás como UNA CHORTINA PIZPI te la chupa, se desnuda, te deja comerle el coño si quieres, te deja PREÑARLA... 

Si es que si no vais de putas sois subnormales. La que te he dicho es cara, pero metérsela a una equivalente por la vía pagafantera te saldría más caro.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, sí es cierto que la primera vez que vas de putas TE SORPRENDE que la tía se empiece a desnudar. Yo me quedé embobado pensando '¿CÓMO HE SIDO TAN SUBNORMAL DE NO HABER HECHO ESTO ANTES?' De otro modo te dejas salud, dinero, tiempo... JODER, SI ES QUE ES TAN FÁCIL FOLLAR SI SE QUIERE.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Anda que no lo pasáis bien...



He visto cosas parecidas, hay tiempos muertos sin vuelos que uno no sabe ni qué hacer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en la fase de tristeza, luego llegará la del odio y finalmente la indiferencia.
> Lo sé porque ya me ha pasado con otras chortinas del curro que me han rechazado para regalarle el polvo a los alfas.
> Asco no me da, tiene 22 años y está muy buena la hija de puta.
> Yo hoy cumplo 34 años, pero la edad no tiene nada que ver.
> ...



No sirve como consuelo, pero dentro de 10 años te la sudará totalmente. Hace 10 años yo ya estaba desencantado de las mujeres pero aún pensaba que igual había alguna que se salvaba. NO. Son todas iguales, todas hacen lo mismo, todas dicen lo mismo, y todas ansían lo mismo. De hecho hasta hace 5 años todavía estaba encoñado de una sabiendo que me iba a joder, y efectivamente lo hizo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Claro, lo he contado que varias me hacen ojitos pero las viejunas de mi edad no me gustan.
> Creo que la edad para consumir mujeres es de los 15 a los 30, lo demás ya no vale para nada.
> Tengo la maldición de Dicaprio, por desgracia no soy Dicaprio sino un remero anónimo que gana 1100 euros al mes y vive con sus padres, dos detalles que están muy mal vistos por ellas.
> Dicaprio es el puto amo, además de un actorazo es el único de Hollywood que aún no ha caído en las garras de ninguna listilla sacacuartos.
> ...



Así es, es pura biología. Solo a tíos muy raros le pueden gustar tías de su edad (+30) o mayores. Y en tu caso además, las de tu edad están en la fase en la que buscan a un tonto que las preñe.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchos foreros han preguntando lo mismo, así que por primera vez en 400 páginas voy a decir donde trabajo, pero no diré el puesto ni la Comunidad Autónoma porque sería muy fácil identificarme:
> El forero Fargo trabaja.... en el aeropuerto.
> Así que la próxima vez que vayáis al aeropuerto recordad que tito Fargo puede estar por ahí.
> Si veis un tipo aparentemente cansado, caminando como un alma en pena, con pinta de llevar mucho sin echar un polvo y con el instinto homicida en la mirada, ese podría ser yo.
> ...



¿El pizzero en un aeropuerto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Y la juventud, la falta de responsabilidades, no saber nada de la vida,... Tu vida se ciñe a tu casa, los estudios, salir alguna vez,...no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona el mundo, ni el trabajo, ni la política, ni te has planteado todavía que todas son unas zorras,...


----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @Fargo y por qué al menos no te vas de putas? Mira esta, son 220 pavazos, pero si no follas con que te la folles dos veces al año vas tirando
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder que belleza...

Demasiado guapa para ser puta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora también tengo a mi madre y no soy feliz, pese a tener mucho más dinero en la cuenta.
> Es lo que quería decir.
> Muchas veces idealizamos las situaciones:
> "Cuando tenga x dinero seré feliz".
> Y no funciona así, ojalá fuera tan fácil.



La felicidad es algo muy relativo. Son pequeños momentos. Para mí ahora mismo ser feliz es que me dejen en paz e ir a mi bola.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No, es española con todo lo que eso conlleva.
> Hay varios panchos y panchas, en eso tiene usted razón.



Como en casi todos los trabajos sin cualificación. Deben ser más baratos y quejarse menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Anda que no lo pasáis bien...



Pues oye, igual me equivoco, pero parece un trabajo en el que más o menos puedes ir a tu bola.


----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> joder, simplemente hay que escribirle un whastapp (si no quieres con tu número personal, sácate una tarjeta prepago, le metes 20 pavos y listo). Normalmente con un día de antelación está bien. Cerráis fecha, hora y precio. Llegas y verás como UNA CHORTINA PIZPI te la chupa, se desnuda, te deja comerle el coño si quieres, te deja PREÑARLA...
> 
> Si es que si no vais de putas sois subnormales. La que te he dicho es cara, pero metérsela a una equivalente por la vía pagafantera te saldría más caro.



El problema es follar sin condon ninguna puta quiere

A mi me encanta notar el coño jugoso en mi polla no en un plástico que además pierdes sensibilidad ....

Si a la rubita ojos azules la podras besar con lengua, hacer 69 chupártela sin goma, pero lo más disfrutable que hay en la vida que es follar te toca hacerlo con condón...

Y gastate 220€ una hora.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues oye, igual me equivoco, pero parece un trabajo en el que más o menos puedes ir a tu bola.



No es exactamente ese trabajo, pero te diré que ese tipo trabaja como un cabrón y se pega unos madrugones tremendos.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Joder que belleza...
> 
> Demasiado guapa para ser puta



El problema de España es que todas se creen que son pivonazos, morsas y feas incluidas.


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El problema es follar sin condon ninguna puta quiere
> 
> A mi me encanta notar el coño jugoso en mi polla no en un plástico *que además pierdes sensibilidad*



Y si no te lo pones pierdes tus ahorros, te conviertes en pagapensiones y como tengas una casa a tu nombre también se la llevan.
Casi mejor ponérselo y ya está.


----------



## Karlova (18 Sep 2022)

después de este finde de mierda he ido a dar una vuelta y a tomar una cerveza a una terraza, me ha sentado de lujo


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Sep 2022)

Joder, 350 mas el taxi. Está todo carísimo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Sep 2022)

Yo he echado un polvete, 40 kilómetros en bicicleta encontrándome muy bien, ducha y ahora voy de Paco cena al McDonald's.

Y eso que el viernes me rozaron el coche...


----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si no te lo pones pierdes tus ahorros, te conviertes en pagapensiones y como tengas *una casa a tu nombre también se la llevan*.
> Casi mejor ponérselo y ya está.



Visto asi si


----------



## Murray's (18 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema de España es que todas se creen que son pivonazos, morsas y feas incluidas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1195968



Claro oferta y demanda.

Pasa en todos los bienes, si hay poca oferta y mucha demanda, lo que hay tiene valor, que es lo que pasa con la vivienda por ejemplo en España ,( el eje central de este foro) 

Con las mujeres lo mismo, asi tenemos tias con 40 o 50 años menopaúsicas y con el tenna lady follándose tios de 20 y 30 y rechazando a los de su edad. Asi tenemos gordas, panchitas y feas saliendo con tios de 1'80 m y guaperillas, 

Asi hay tios que no ligamos...

España es un puto asco,


----------



## Mentalharm (18 Sep 2022)

Yo ya trabajando me tocó los dos huevos a tres manos, si me tengo que encargar de algo voy a mi ritmo, sin prisa y sin sudar, si la faena no sale, que pillen a otro currante que hace falta.

Pasa que dedicándome a la restauración a veces me sabe mal por el cliente y apreto... Pero por el cliente, a la hora de limpiar tranquilidad y que sea lo que Dios quiera

Total las horas extra me las pagan como quieren y los turnos me los cambian cada dos por tres, que les den por culo 


Ley del mínimo esfuerzo MANDA


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Yo ya trabajando me tocó los dos huevos a tres manos, si me tengo que encargar de algo voy a mi ritmo, sin prisa y sin sudar, si la faena no sale, que pillen a otro currante que hace falta.



Sudapollismo total, tocahuevismo, escaqueo y ritmo de trabajo andaluz, LA MEJOR FORMA de hacer turnos largos en curros de mierda mal pagados.
Así puedes hacer 50 turnos seguidos.
Cualquier cosa que se aleje de esto te llevará por el camino de la amargura.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Sep 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> MARICOOOOOONN
> 
> SANCHISTAAAAA



Meh, pues no me hizo ni puto caso


----------



## Fargo (18 Sep 2022)

De Venezuela me han dicho que es muy fácil ligar, pero no me dijeron nada de las putas.
Esta la veo buena esposa para el viejo Fargo cuando llega cansado de remar.
*Delirios de Fargo:*
"Papasito Fargo, usted llegó hoy prontito a casa del trabajo?"
"Ya estoy aquí, mi señora"
"Usted quiere que le prepare la comida o quiere ir al dormitorio a hacerme el amor?"
"Lo segundo"
"Va usted a follarme, papito Fargo?"
"Te voy a hacer más guarradas que Cristobal Colón cuando desembarcó en tu tierra"





[


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Y eso que el viernes me rozaron el coche...



El mío desde que empezó a perder la pintura ya no le hacen nada.
Hay gente muy envidiosa y cobarde por ahí, no sé si pintarlo porque me huelo que enseguida vendrán otra vez.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El mío desde que empezó a perder la pintura ya no le hacen nada.
> Hay gente muy envidiosa y cobarde por ahí, no sé si pintarlo porque me huelo que enseguida vendrán otra vez.



Nah, ha sido un furgonetero retrasado con la cuadrilla de despojos humanos que contratan los ayuntamientos porque no valen para nada en plan caridad...


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (19 Sep 2022)

Ya falta menos para el viernes


----------



## Murray's (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Sep 2022)

*Cuando te llegan correos electrónicos random de tu empresa y los borras sin leer*


Me importa una puta mierda todo lo que no tenga que ver con mi nómina


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues ya empieza la semana con los cachondeos...

Si le tuviese que poner una banda sonora a mi galera:


----------



## sashimi (19 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Cuando te llegan correos electrónicos random de tu empresa y los borras sin leer*
> 
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda todo lo que no tenga que ver con mi nómina



A mi también me molestan los emails que tienen que ver con mi nómina, no creas


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

Mi rendimiento va acorde al sueldo que me pagan, por 1100 euros ese es el rendimiento.
Si quieren más rendimiento, que no me pongan el sueldo mínimo por convenio.
Tú sigue dejándote la piel por tus amos a cambio de unas migajas, incluso ya hablas como ellos.
Sigue así que algún día heredarás la empresa.


----------



## Murray's (19 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi rendimiento va acorde al sueldo que me pagan, por 1100 euros ese es el rendimiento.
> Si quieren más rendimiento, que no me pongan el sueldo mínimo por convenio.
> Tú sigue dejándote la piel por tus amos a cambio de unas migajas, incluso ya hablas como ellos.
> Sigue así que algún día heredarás la empresa.
> ...



Cobras el smi?


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

Joder @Murray's, todavía no habías zankeado en la primera página?
Han tenido que venir 387 antes que tú para que te decidieras.


----------



## Karlova (19 Sep 2022)

en mi galera no encuentran remeros, no es broma, hacen entrevistas y nadie quiere venir, estan como locos porque necesitan remeros para hacer frente al aumento de negocio


----------



## Murray's (19 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder @Murray's, todavía no habías zankeado en la primera página?
> Han tenido que venir 387 antes que tú para que te decidieras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1196992




Si tio
Estoy muy empanado

El hilo merece el thanks


----------



## Murray's (19 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> en mi galera no encuentran remeros, no es broma, hacen entrevistas y nadie quiere venir, estan como locos porque necesitan remeros para hacer frente al aumento de negocio



Qué empresa? Actividad? Salario?


----------



## Murray's (19 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pues ya empieza la semana con los cachondeos...
> 
> Si le tuviese que poner una banda sonora a mi galera:




El tio benny hill acabó sus dias en soledad, viejo y gordo y aislado, el hombre cómico que hizo sonreir a millones de personas, gran celebrity en uk, acabó muy mal, peor que un doritero en su cueva. 

Se comenta que los vecinos alertaron de un fuerte olor que salia de su casa, efectivamente era el tio benny ya cadaver


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El tio benny hill acabó sus dias en soledad, viejo y gordo y aislado, el hombre cómico que hizo sonreir a millones de personas, gran celebrity en uk, acabó muy mal, peor que un doritero en su cueva.
> 
> Se comenta que los vecinos alertaron de un fuerte olor que salia de su casa, efectivamente era el tio benny ya cadaver



adelantado a su época, el torbe inglés


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> adelantado a su época, el torbe inglés



@Torbe también debería opinar en este hilo, seguro que tuvo algún curro de mierda en su juventud


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

Te imaginas estar 30 años más en esa galera?
Ahí tienes tu motivación para estudiar como un animal, Walter.
Dale caña a la opo, lo tienes más cerca que cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

La ley del mínimo esfuerzo, si dices que gana el SMI donde va a buscar la motivación ese pobre desgraciado?
Bastante mérito tiene con ir a fichar cada mañana cobrando esa basura.
Dices que no se ha ido en 8 años, igual piensa que no va a encontrar otro trabajo fijo y le hace falta un sueldo todos los meses.


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2022)

Remad, cabrones.
Construyamos una España basada en el Charismo, el feminismo, los menas, los sueldos de futbolista de nuestros políticos, la inflación, la vacunación de todos los españoles y españolas, las leyes contra los hombres, el "Solo sí es sí", la paguita vitalicia a todo inmigrante que se cuele ilegalmente en el país, el aplauso a las 19 a nuestros médicos tiktokeros, el respeto a los Caballero Caballero abusones, enfarlopados y tatuados, los chanchullos de los políticos y "aquí no ha pasao ná", el 016 si un hombre te dice un piropo por la calle, el apoyo al fútbol femenino, pedir la baja si te viene la regla, la persecución a los hombres cornudos que no ceden gustosamente su casa, sus hijos y una pensión gorda a su mujer que le puso los cuernos porque le salió del potorro....
Todo esto se paga con vuestros impuestos, así que seguid remando.


----------



## Karlova (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Qué empresa? Actividad? Salario?



prefiero no dar datos, pero buscan operarios de fabrica


----------



## Autómata (20 Sep 2022)

IMVs y rentas de inserción se van a actualizar con el IPC , van a subir un 10% , ya sumando esas rentas a ayudas de alquiler y demás, imagino que se cobra más que trabajando. Pero creo que subirán el smi también para que haya una pequeña diferencia entre trabajar y cobrar las ayudas, sino desincentivarían aun más de golpe el trabajo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Murray's (20 Sep 2022)

@Fargo tu eres un treintañero, una edad donde deberias estar independizado con mujer e hijos ...

Qué te anima levantarte todas las mañanas e ir a trabajar por 1100 cochinos euros cuando eso no da para vivir y ya están concienciándonos que ningún currito catará pensión antes de los 70 o 75 años?


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Pues tu compañero se saca el SMI igual que tú haciendo mucho menos, el empresario estará encantado contigo.
Ahora dirás que a ti te pagan más.
Pues ahí lo tienes, hijo.
Que te paguen el SMI a ver donde queda tu arrojo, tu iniciativa y tu imaginación, estarías haciendo lo mínimo y echando pestes como tu amigo.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Estimado remero:
Hay poco personal en tu empresa?
Pues no te deslomes, que contraten más personal.
Si te pagan el SMI tampoco te deslomes, por el sueldo mínimo se hace lo mínimo.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> @Fargo tu eres un treintañero, una edad donde deberias estar independizado con mujer e hijos ...
> 
> Qué te anima levantarte todas las mañanas e ir a trabajar por 1100 cochinos euros cuando eso no da para vivir y ya están concienciándonos que ningún currito catará pensión antes de los 70 o 75 años?



Es una buena pregunta.
Supongo que al ser casapapi y vivir cerca del trabajo mi sueldo, pese a ser muy bajo, me cunde bastante para mis caprichos.
También es cierto que ya no me deslomo ni me preocupo, sigo yendo al trabajo pero no voy a trabajar.
Mi objetivo cuando comienza el turno es tocarme los cojones un poco más que el día anterior, cuando hago un esfuerzo de más luego me siento mal e intento mejorar para el siguiente turno.
Ayer curré y durante el turno se me quitó una contractura, con eso lo digo todo.
Y los jefes asesinándome con la mirada, me la sudó totalmente.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

A los jefes no les gusta mi lamentable rendimiento?
Pues que me suban el sueldo o que me echen.
No me echan?
Pues mañana vuelvo por aquí a tocarme los cojones cobrando por ello, para no perder las costumbres.


----------



## Murray's (20 Sep 2022)

Osea eres informático o teleoperador help desk @Fargo

Te he pillado


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Osea eres informático o teleoperador help desk @Fargo
> 
> Te he pillado



Aún estás muy lejos de pillarme, Murray.


----------



## Murray's (20 Sep 2022)

Cómo funciona el teletrabajo de los funcionarios que se aplicará a partir de septiembre


Las dependencias del Gobierno empiezan a apagar luces y ordenadores para ahorrar energía. Más de tres meses después de que aprobara su Plan de Eficiencia Energética para la Administración General del Estado, cada ministerio ha empezado a organizarse y a llegar a acuerdos con sindicatos como CCOO...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Murray's (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aún estás muy lejos de pillarme, Murray.



Bueno da igual que te pille o no

Lo importante es que creaste un gran hilo que puede pasar a la biblioteca del foro.

Con casi 400 likes


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Bueno da igual que te pille o no
> Lo importante es que creaste un gran hilo que puede pasar a la biblioteca del foro.



El tema interesa a la gente, está claro que es uno de los grandes problemas de este país.
Y no sale en los medios....
Os habéis fijado que nunca vemos noticias sobre las malas condiciones de los trabajadores, es un tema del que no conviene hablar.
Con subir el SMI 50 euros ya está todo resuelto y pasamos a los Deportes y luego la previsión del tiempo.
Es increíble como se trata a la clase obrera, los que hacemos posible que funcione todo lo demás.
Yo trabajo en el aeropuerto y os aseguro que mi trabajo es IMPRESCINDIBLE o no podría volar nadie.
Pero uno va tomando nota de todo, y si ahora necesitan que rememos hasta los 67 tengo que decir una cosa a los políticos:


----------



## Murray's (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El tema interesa a la gente, está claro que es uno de los grandes problemas de este país.
> Y no sale en los medios....
> Os habéis fijado que nunca vemos noticias sobre las malas condiciones de los trabajadores, es un tema del que no conviene hablar.
> Con subir el SMI 50 euros ya está todo resuelto y pasamos a los Deportes.
> ...



Osea eres mozo de maletas o de rampa, un curro físico...

Lo de la jubilación olvidate acceder a una pensión contributiva digna va estar reservada para la casta y funcionarios, si ahora han retrasado la edad de jubilación hasta los 66 o 67 años y además necesitas trabajar los últimos 15 y tener casi 40 años cotizados para cobrar una pensión de 1200/1300€ en el futuro olvidate nadie reunirá los requisitos. 

Supongo que quien llegue vivo a los 70 o 75 años, que será, a este paso , la edad legal de jubilación de aqui a 25 o 30 años, le darán una pensioncita como venezuela o cuba para lo básico y para no protestes...


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Si donde vives entran ingresos, no tienes derecho absolutamente a ninguna paguita.
Si me independizo, el alquiler y suministros se comerían toda la paguita y no llegaría a fin de mes.
Vocación ninguna, si acaso de funcionario, actor porno como @Torbe o fotógrafo de modelos calenturientas.
Mi sueño es que me echen con indemnización, pero está muy difícil.
El 99% se va GRATIS de la empresa, llegan a un acuerdo para que les den el paro y ya está.
Yo quiero desplumar a esos cabrones, SE LO MERECEN por lo mal que pagan y el pésimo trato a los empleados.
Hasta entonces sigo ofreciendo un rendimiento paupérrimo, a ver si pillan la indirecta.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Osea eres mozo de maletas o de rampa, un curro físico...



Tengo varios amigos que trabajan ahí, pero tampoco es eso.


----------



## ISTVRGI (20 Sep 2022)

Últimamente no me quito el nombre de este hilo de la cabeza, vaya desmotivación de trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Últimamente no me quito el nombre de este hilo de la cabeza, vaya desmotivación de trabajo.



Sudapollismo, vacile a los encargadillos, poca seriedad y tocahuevismo, no queda otra.
Hasta que encuentres un curro mejor.
Mientras tanto, debes buscar tus pasiones en tu tiempo libre, algo que te guste hacer y aferrarte a ello.
Si no tiene que ver con mujeres mejor, así no dependerás de ellas para poder hacer estas actividades molonas.
Yo tengo mis aficiones de lobo solitario y así he sobrellevado 5 años mi curro de mierda, cada uno tendrá las suyas.
Si te lo montas bien fuera del curro, luego no tendrás prisa por irte a otro curro.
Yo estoy en ese punto, si me echan bien, si no me echan seguiré un poco más.


----------



## Calvistenico (20 Sep 2022)

después de 16 años aguantando gilipolleces, llega un momento que no sabes para donde tirar.


----------



## Calvistenico (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sudapollismo, vacile a los encargadillos, travesuras, poca seriedad y tocahuevismo, no queda otra.
> Hasta que encuentres un curro mejor.
> Mientras tanto, debes buscarte hobbys molones en tu tiempo libre, algo que te guste hacer y aferrarte a ello.
> Si no tiene que ver con mujeres mejor, así no dependerás de ellas para poder hacer estas actividades.
> ...




lo suyo seria conseguir sacar dinero de esas pasiones, si no, estas jodido.


----------



## ISTVRGI (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sudapollismo, vacile a los encargadillos, poca seriedad y tocahuevismo, no queda otra.
> Hasta que encuentres un curro mejor.
> Mientras tanto, debes buscar tus pasiones en tu tiempo libre, algo que te guste hacer y aferrarte a ello.
> Si no tiene que ver con mujeres mejor, así no dependerás de ellas para poder hacer estas actividades molonas.
> ...



Las aficiones las tengo. Me tiro toda la jornada laboral pensando en terminar e irme a correr o al gimnasio y batir mis propias marcas.
Lo que pasa en el trabajo es que se ha ido yendo toda la gente con más experiencia y todos los marrones se concentran en menos personas, entonces solo hay trabajo sucio que hacer.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Calvistenico dijo:


> lo suyo seria conseguir sacar dinero de esas pasiones, si no, estas jodido.



Eso está muy complicado, del total de asalariados de este país muy pocos tendrán la suerte de dedicarse a su pasión y cobrar por ello.
De ahí que sea tan importante buscar un curro con buenos horarios, aunque el curro sea una mierda si es por la mañana luego tienes la tarde libre.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Cuando abrí el hilo estaba haciendo mañanas, tardes y noches.
Pasarte la tarde en un curro de mierda, no se me ocurre peor tortura.
Fue quitarme las tardes y la cosa mejoró de inmediato.
Saber que a las 15 te vas y "que les follen" cambia la forma de afrontar los turnos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A los jefes no les gusta mi lamentable rendimiento?
> Pues que me suban el sueldo o que me echen.
> No me echan?
> Pues mañana vuelvo por aquí a tocarme los cojones cobrando por ello, para no perder las costumbres.



¿Cuánto cobrarias de indemnización?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sudapollismo, vacile a los encargadillos, poca seriedad y tocahuevismo, no queda otra.
> Hasta que encuentres un curro mejor.
> Mientras tanto, debes buscar tus pasiones en tu tiempo libre, algo que te guste hacer y aferrarte a ello.
> Si no tiene que ver con mujeres mejor, así no dependerás de ellas para poder hacer estas actividades molonas.
> ...



Tu error Fargo es que crees que hay trabajos mejores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Sep 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Las aficiones las tengo. Me tiro toda la jornada laboral pensando en terminar e irme a correr o al gimnasio y batir mis propias marcas.
> Lo que pasa en el trabajo es que se ha ido yendo toda la gente con más experiencia y todos los marrones se concentran en menos personas, entonces solo hay trabajo sucio que hacer.



Pues suerte tienes si puedes hacerlo. Yo salgo tan agotado que no tengo ni fuerza ni ganas para ponerme a hacer deporte.


----------



## Murray's (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando abrí el hilo estaba haciendo mañanas, tardes y noches.
> Pasarte la tarde en un curro de mierda, no se me ocurre peor tortura.
> Fue quitarme las tardes y la cosa mejoró de inmediato.
> Saber que a las 15 te vas y "que les follen" cambia la forma de afrontar los turnos.




Acabar a las 15h como los funcionarios manda


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cobrarias de indemnización?



No mucho, unos 5000 euros.
Pero son tan ratas que si pueden se lo ahorran también.
Lo dicho, en los 5 años que llevo no conozco a nadie que se haya ido de ahí con indemnización.
Solo un caso de una compañera Charo que demandó y consiguió el despido improcedente (alegó que era enlace sindical).
La empresa decidió readmitirla en el mismo puesto, las Charos se defienden como gatas para reivindicar sus derechos.


----------



## Karlova (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando abrí el hilo estaba haciendo mañanas, tardes y noches.
> Pasarte la tarde en un curro de mierda, no se me ocurre peor tortura.
> Fue quitarme las tardes y la cosa mejoró de inmediato.
> Saber que a las 15 te vas y "que les follen" cambia la forma de afrontar los turnos.



uff que asco tiene que dar trabajar por las tardes nunca lo he hecho ni nunca lo haré, imagino que haces de 7 a 15:00, es buen horario, a mi me molaría hacer de 8 a 16:00, estoy cerca de eso pero tengo que hacer pausa de media hora obligatorio para comer.
a mi me va bien el trabajo, el vacío de mi vida lo lleno cogiendo con furia porcina el remo, eso si no aguanto tonterías de nadie. Sé que va un poco en contra del espiritu de este hilo pero es mi forma de afrontar el remo.


----------



## Karlova (20 Sep 2022)

shurmans a ver si os gusta este tema del gran Merle Haggard:


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Pues no entiendo por qué te recuerda a mí, ese señor no tiene nada que ver conmigo.
Yo no estoy atornillado en ningún lado, lo que te atornilla es el miedo a perder tu trabajo.
A mí mi trabajo y mi empresa me la sudan totalmente, voy allí para cobrar por tocarme los cojones hasta que me echen.
Cuando me echen tengo mis ahorros para ir tirando sin pedirle nada a mis padres en lo que va saliendo otra cosa.
Teniendo turnos de tarde si me plantearía irme lo antes posible porque me parece una broma de mal gusto pasarse todo el día de 12 a 21 o de 14 a 23 en el curro como algunos de mis compañeros.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> a mi me va bien el trabajo, el vacío de mi vida lo lleno cogiendo con furia porcina el remo, eso si no aguanto tonterías de nadie. Sé que va un poco en contra del espiritu de este hilo pero es mi forma de afrontar el remo.



A lo largo del hilo varios foreros han comentado algo parecido.
Los que saquéis algo positivo del remo, mejor para vosotros.
No obstante, es donde pasamos la mayor parte del día y como decía el Joker hay que buscarle la gracia a todo.
He contado en varios mensajes cómo me divierto yo en mi trabajo, *vuelvo a subir este *por si a alguien le sirve.
El forero @Bizarroff es el juerguista por excelencia, admito que me ha servido de inspiración.



Fargo dijo:


> Cómo divertirse en un curro de mierda:
> 
> *1. Que te de igual perder el trabajo*
> Lo más importante, si te da igual que te echen podrás empezar a hacer perrerías sin temor al despido.
> ...


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Acabar a las 15h como los funcionarios manda



Me ha cuadrado poder cambiar mis turnos de tarde con un compañero que no le gusta nada madrugar.
Él ya no madruga, y yo no trabajo por la tarde, la empresa mientras los turnos estén cubiertos se la suda.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> uff que asco tiene que dar trabajar por las tardes nunca lo he hecho ni nunca lo haré, imagino que haces de 7 a 15:00, es buen horario, a mi me molaría hacer de 8 a 16:00, estoy cerca de eso pero tengo que hacer pausa de media hora obligatorio para comer.
> a mi me va bien el trabajo, el vacío de mi vida lo lleno cogiendo con furia porcina el remo, eso si no aguanto tonterías de nadie. Sé que va un poco en contra del espiritu de este hilo pero es mi forma de afrontar el remo.



Pues eso depende, yo curro de 16:30 a 22:00 y madrugar me da asco.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Acabar a las 15h como los funcionarios manda



Pues yo soy un puto interino, he entrado a las 9 y diez, he ido a la Guardia Civil a denunciar el terrible rocecillo del BMW, he estado hablando con el verde, muy majo por cierto, a la vez que atorrentado, luego he ido al ayuntamiento, otra vez a los verdes que dicen que median...

He hablado por teléfono con la abogadilla porque me ha dicho que iba embalado que me ha llamado por la ventana y no me he enterado, solo pensaba en el bemeta, con las charos y he salido a las 2 y cuarto después de trabajar un poco porque hay jornada reducida de fiesta Paco.

Mañana he quedado con la abogada para el café, todavía se me hace raro que le caiga bien ... un día guay, la parienta estaba todo tonta pero he pillado sangría y después de media botella me la suda... además la semana pasada la he follado 5 veces y puedo resistir jajaja.

Tengo aquí el crío pero el contentillo me hace ver las cabronadas que hace divertidas...


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pues yo soy un puto interino, he entrado a las 9 y diez, he ido a la Guardia Civil a denunciar el terrible rocecillo del BMW, he estado hablando con el verde, muy majo por cierto, luego he ido al ayuntamiento, otra vez a los verdes que dicen que median...
> 
> He hablado por teléfono con la abogadilla porque me ha dicho que iba embalado que me ha llamado por la ventana y no me he enterado, solo pensaba en el bemeta, con las charos y he salido a las 2 y cuarto después de trabajar un poco porque hay jornada reducida de fiesta Paco.
> 
> Mañana he quedado con la abogada para el café, todavía se me hace raro que le caiga bien ...



Qué bien viven algunos, recordemos que este forero también folla con regularidad.
Esto es lo que me falta a mí, una chortina que se encapriche del viejo Fargo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué bien viven algunos, recordemos que este forero también folla con regularidad.
> Esto es lo que me falta a mí, una chortina que se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
> Así se hacen más amenos los turnos, entre polvito y polvito.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198391



Si pero ahora está cabreada porque no riño al crío, se ha pirado a la habitación, creo que no compensa ni follando, además tiene 39 años, estoy medio pedo foreando, con el crío y viendo Indiana Jones y la Calavera de Cristal, el niño se ha visto enterita la primera escena y se flipaba... la verdad es que es muy buena esta película.

La ventaja de tener 44 años es que con un polvo al día estas de puta madre y que ya te la sudan las tías porque te sabes todo lo chungo.

Yo creo que a otra edad estaría obsesionado con la abogada esta buenorra de 29 años, solo por hablarme como me habla... y ahora me la suda, y como me la suda me manda mensajitos y pollas.

Me ha pedido la parienta permiso para ver el chat con la abogada y le he dejado el teléfono, es la verdadera salud, que es eso de ocultar las cosas... la conoce, yo creo que cierto nivel de celos es bueno.


----------



## Fargo (20 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si pero ahora está cabreada porque no riño al crío, se ha pirado a la habitación, creo que no compensa ni follando, además tiene 39 años, estoy medio pedo foreando, con el crío y *viendo Indiana Jones y la Calavera de Cristal, el niño se ha visto enterita la primera escena y se flipaba... *la verdad es que es muy buena esta película.



La de la nevera?
El que se flipó fue el guionista.
Esa nevera es como mi audi TDI del 98, indestructible.
El día 15 pasó la ITV a la primera el hijo de puta.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

A remar cabrones.
Ya empiezo yo de 07 a 15 para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A remar cabrones.
> Ya empiezo yo de 07 a 15 para ir abriendo camino.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198617



a remar pero poco


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Sep 2022)

Yo el sabado cojo 9 de vacaciones que me guardé.
Nueve días de descanso de mi medio remo, aunque de cansancio cunde como uno de 8 horas.
Puta vida nenes!!

Esa sensación de tirarte en la cama y sentir que te arden los pies y piensas... ¡qué mierda de vida! ¡Si sé esto no salgo del ....ño de mi santa madre!


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En este momento tengo lo que quería, dinero para estar 10 años sin remar, y sin pedirle dinero a mis padres y al Gobierno.



Como vas a malvivir 10 años con 50000 euros? Como no lo hagas crecer imposible


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (21 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Osea eres informático o teleoperador help desk @Fargo
> 
> Te he pillado



Ohiga pues un buen service desk 100% remoto con idiomas pueden ser fácil 1300 netos por 35 horas desde la CUEVA


----------



## Calvistenico (21 Sep 2022)

Me rio de los trabajillos en B

Como si fuera fácil sacarse dinero sin tener ni idea de nada 


No creo que aquí haya muchos fontaneros


----------



## Murray's (21 Sep 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Ohiga pues un buen service desk 100% remoto con idiomas pueden ser fácil 1300 netos por 35 horas desde la CUEVA



Si 

Lo complicado es saber bien al menos dos idiomas, aparte del español, y conseguir ese curro.

Yo he currado helpdesk pero en oficina y fue un chollo de trabajo. Además iba de noches ya ves la gente que te puede llamar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Sep 2022)

¿Como se pueden hacer crecer 50.000 leuros?

Yo creo que haciendo algo ilegal (y que no te pillen) porque en España 50.000 leuros no dan ni para empezar un negocio con los impuestazos que hay que pagar a los chupópteros estatales y paguiteros.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (21 Sep 2022)

*Recuerden, amigos, ante el ZULOCALIPSIS...*







*solo nos queda la CUEVA





*


----------



## Bizarroff (21 Sep 2022)

Calvistenico dijo:


> Me rio de los trabajillos en B
> 
> Como si fuera fácil sacarse dinero sin tener ni idea de nada
> 
> ...



Di que sí, que cosas tan complejas como cambiar correas de persianas, ayudar en mudanzas, pasear chuchos o limpiar ventanas solo está al alcance de unos pocos elegidos


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Has leído el hilo?
> 
> Dice que vive con sus padres, que cobra 1100€ (no se si con/sin pagas extras) y ahorra el 80%. Es decir, pasa el mes con 200-250€.
> 
> ...



Yo no querría vivir con mi madre toda la vida y menos ahora que se ha echado un novio paleto que es todo lo opuesto a mi. Antisistema es irte al monte a vivir de modo autosuficiente, no vivir en casapapis


----------



## Calvistenico (21 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Di que sí, que cosas tan complejas como cambiar correas de persianas, ayudar en mudanzas, pasear chuchos o limpiar ventanas solo está al alcance de unos pocos elegidos



¿conoce mucha gente que haga eso?


----------



## Murray's (21 Sep 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *Recuerden, amigos, ante el ZULOCALIPSIS...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En el mad max o apocalipsis se supone no va el internet, y probablemente ni haya luz para encender el ordenador.


----------



## Murray's (21 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues eso depende, yo curro de 16:30 a 22:00 y madrugar me da asco.




Solo curras 5 horas y media al dia? Que eres profesor?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Malpensados!!!! Jajaja, no se porque cojones le caigo bien a esta tía... estoy menos amargado por las mañanas.

Últimamente me tocó mucho los huevos, aunque llevo 3 días seguidos en los que 3 personas diferentes me preguntan cuánto gasto en gasoil, también es verdad que disfruto el trayecto y me gusta ver mi coche cuando salgo.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Yo no querría vivir con mi madre toda la vida y menos ahora que se ha echado un novio paleto que es todo lo opuesto a mi. Antisistema es irte al monte a vivir de modo autosuficiente, no vivir en casapapis



Joder, al final me hacéis contar mi vida.
Mis padres son mayores y están divorciados, yo vivo con mi madre ya jubilada con una buena pensión y mi hermana, que tiene una discapacidad.
No voy a irme de mi casa dejando a mi madre sola a cargo de mi hermana, en casa hace falta una figura paterna que ayude en lo que haga falta y ese es el lugar que ocupo yo.
Lo fácil sería irme al monte como dices tú, pero tengo responsabilidades familiares.
No todo es malo, el acuerdo me viene bien porque a mi madre el dinero se la suda, ella ya trabajó lo que tenía que trabajar, su casoplón está pagado y tiene una pensión que yo no cobraré por mucho que trabaje.
Lo que me jode es tener que pedirle dinero a mi madre para mis caprichos, por eso no le pido un céntimo desde hace muchos años.
Si quiero dinero para mis gilipolleces, voy a ganarlo yo y punto, partiéndome la cara si hace falta en antros infernales rodeado de gentuza para llevarme unos putos 1100 euros, no se me caen los anillos.
Es lo que estoy haciendo, pero en lugar de quemarlo lo ahorro para luego tocarme los cojones un tiempo.
Dependiendo de si me echo novia, tengo hijos, mantengo el coche o me compro otro, caigo en una afición cara o me lo juego todo en el casino los ahorros durarán más o menos.
Cuando se acaben, otra vez a remar.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Sep 2022)

farguito pringui, que hopinas de la guerra

tu como buen remero pauper irias sin dudar si te llama perrito a filas no?

piensa que ganarías triple y algun cadaver de chortin igual te cae


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, al final me hacéis contar mi vida.
> Mis padres son mayores y están divorciados, yo vivo con mi madre ya jubilada con una buena pensión y mi hermana, que tiene una discapacidad.
> No voy a irme de mi casa dejando a mi madre sola a cargo de mi hermana, en casa hace falta una figura paterna que ayude en lo que haga falta y ese es el lugar que ocupo yo.
> Lo fácil sería irme al monte como dices tú, pero tengo responsabilidades familiares.
> ...



Está bien. Yo tengo esa mentalidad ahorradora. Pero tener el dinero muerto es un disparate y ya te lo dije antes. Si tienes algún interés en tu futuro económico si o si tienes que invertir en algo. En mi opinión un fondo indexado de acciones es la mejor opción. Pero bonos, oro, plata, bitcoin.. esa mierda ya sería mejor que tenerlo muriendo en una cuenta de ahorros. Incluso comprar vivienda para alquilar puede ser una buena inversión.

Esta mañana casi discuto con el paleto porque me estaba contando que lo mejor era pulirse el dinero según te llega como hizo él cuando ganaba 2000€ al mes, y ahora el mierda gana 600€ y le tiene que prestar dinero mi madre, lo cual es patético. Yo me mordí la lengua porque no merece la pena discutir con 2 subnormales, el paleto y mi madre, ambos igual de imbéciles


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> farguito pringui, que hopinas de la guerra
> 
> tu como buen remero pauper irias sin dudar si te llama perrito a filas no?



Yo no voy a guerras que dependen del capricho de señores mayores que no van a luchar en ellas.
La vida es demasiado corta para estar en una zona de guerra, te caiga un bombazo de un avión que ni siquiera has visto y ahí se acabó tu historia antes de que veas el primer enemigo. Así son las guerras modernas.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Está bien. Yo tengo esa mentalidad ahorradora. Pero tener el dinero muerto es un disparate y ya te lo dije antes. Si tienes algún interés en tu futuro económico si o si tienes que invertir en algo. En mi opinión un fondo indexado de acciones es la mejor opción. Pero bonos, oro, plata, bitcoin.. esa mierda ya sería mejor que tenerlo muriendo en una cuenta de ahorros. Incluso comprar vivienda para alquilar puede ser una buena inversión.



A mí todo eso me parece trabajar, rifar el dinero y añadir problemas con los que no contabas.
Por ejemplo, comprar vivienda para alquilar puede convertirte en un auténtico desgraciado como tu inquilino deje de pagar el alquiler.
En España las leyes favorecen al okupa, no al propietario del inmueble.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí todo eso me parece trabajar, rifar el dinero y añadir problemas con los que no contabas.
> Por ejemplo, comprar vivienda para alquilar puede convertirte en un auténtico desgraciado como tu inquilino deje de pagar el alquiler.
> En España las leyes favorecen al okupa, no al propietario de la vivienda.



En un fondo indexado no hay que hacer nada aparte de confiar en que los mercados en global sigan evolucionando positivamente como ha ocurrido desde que se creó la primera bolsa en el siglo XVII. Sin invertir ya sabes seguro que todos los años pierdes dinero por la devaluación de tu moneda. Pero no insisto que cada uno haga lo que quiera y mejor que se informe por su cuenta. La vivienda ya se que riesgos implica y no solo la okupacion, por eso no lo contemplo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí todo eso me parece trabajar, rifar el dinero y añadir problemas con los que no contabas.
> Por ejemplo, comprar vivienda para alquilar puede convertirte en un auténtico desgraciado como tu inquilino deje de pagar el alquiler.
> En España las leyes favorecen al okupa, no al propietario del inmueble.



En España todas las leyes favorecen al delincuente, personas vagas y de mal vivir, es lo que me anima a tocarme los cojones el máximo, es lo que promueve el socialismo, quieres parásitos? Pues toma jetas y parásitos!!!


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En España todas las leyes favorecen al delincuente, personas vagas y de mal vivir, es lo que me anima a tocarme los cojones el máximo, es lo que promueve el socialismo, quieres parásitos? Pues toma jetas y parásitos!!!



Totalmente de acuerdo.
España se ha llenado de ladrones, okupas e inmigrantes porque se incentivan estas conductas.
*No tienes dinero?* Ponte a robar carteras en el metro, los perros del Gobierno te soltarán al día siguiente para que sigas robando carteras.
*No tienes casa? *Pues okupa una de alguien que la esté pagando y el Gobierno te protegerá.
*No tienes paguita en Marruecos?* Pues entra ilegalmente en España y el Gobierno te dará una paguita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no voy a guerras que dependen del capricho de señores mayores que no van a luchar en ellas.
> La vida es demasiado corta para estar en una zona de guerra, te caiga un bombazo de un avión que ni siquiera has visto y ahí se acabó tu historia antes de que veas al primer enemigo. Así son las guerras modernas.



Y más teniendo en cuenta que no hay nada ni nadie que defender.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Calvistenico dijo:


> Me rio de los trabajillos en B
> Como si fuera fácil sacarse dinero sin tener ni idea de nada



Tampoco hay que tener un máster, hombre.
El trabajo en B incluye una amplia variedad de trabajos, unos más lucrativos y peligrosos que otros...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí todo eso me parece trabajar, rifar el dinero y añadir problemas con los que no contabas.
> Por ejemplo, comprar vivienda para alquilar puede convertirte en un auténtico desgraciado como tu inquilino deje de pagar el alquiler.
> En España las leyes favorecen al okupa, no al propietario del inmueble.



Yo es algo que siempre me he planteado y me ha tirado para atrás: comprar algo para alquilarlo y que no puedas hacer nada contra el inquilino y esa pasta que te gastaste se vaya a la mierda. Si algún día puedo jubilarme tengo claro que no quiero ser propietario de nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En España todas las leyes favorecen al delincuente, personas vagas y de mal vivir, es lo que me anima a tocarme los cojones el máximo, es lo que promueve el socialismo, quieres parásitos? Pues toma jetas y parásitos!!!



Y es lo que te que acaba desanimando. ¿Trabajar para qué y para quien? Yo trabajo en algo supuestamente vocacional y que es la base de la suciedad y en 20 años habré recibido 10-15 agradecimientos de más de 2000 personas. No merece la pena esforzarse asi el vago va a cobrar igual que yo y encima recibe más agradecimientos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y es lo que te que acaba desanimando. ¿Trabajar para qué y para quien? Yo trabajo en algo supuestamente vocacional y que es la base de la suciedad y en 20 años habré recibido 10-15 agradecimientos de más de 2000 personas. No merece la pena esforzarse asi el vago va a cobrar igual que yo y encima recibe más agradecimientos.



Huy, un progresor!!


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y es lo que te que acaba desanimando. ¿Trabajar para qué y para quien? Yo trabajo en algo supuestamente vocacional y que es la base de la suciedad y en 20 años habré recibido 10-15 agradecimientos de más de 2000 personas. No merece la pena esforzarse asi el vago va a cobrar igual que yo y encima recibe más agradecimientos.



Al vago lo tratan mejor, te lo digo yo que llevo unos meses haciendo el vago descaradamente en mi trabajo.
No solo no me han echado sino que ahora los jefes me tratan mejor, los encargadillos me preguntan por la mañana donde quiero ponerme.
Mi teoría es que se han dado cuenta que no tengo miedo a perder el trabajo como otros compañeros, no me da miedo ninguno de ellos.
Qué es lo peor que me puede pasar, que me echen?
Pues ALEGRADME EL DÍA, si lo estoy deseando!


----------



## Progretón (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al vago lo tratan mejor, te lo digo yo que llevo unos meses haciendo el vago descaradamente en mi trabajo.
> No solo no me han echado sino que ahora los jefes me tratan mejor, los encargadillos me preguntan por la mañana donde quiero ponerme.
> Mi teoría es que se han dado cuenta que no tengo miedo a perder el trabajo como otros compañeros, no me da miedo ninguno de ellos.
> Qué es lo peor que me puede pasar, que me echen?
> Pues ALEGRADME EL DÍA, si lo estoy deseando!



Aplaudo su actitud que, por otra parte, es muy soviética. En la antigua URSS el currela razonaba de la siguiente forma: "_El estado hace como que me paga, yo hago como que trabajo_".

Actitudes como la suya dan la razón a ciertos analistas políticos - de los de verdad, esto es, los que no salen en la puta tele - que afirman que sistema político y económico de la UE es el socialismo de la antigua URSS correctamente ejecutado. La URSS implosionó, la UE es una mala hierba que no acaba de morir.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Aplaudo su actitud que, por otra parte, es muy soviética. En la antigua URSS el currela razonaba de la siguiente forma: "_El estado hace como que me paga, yo hago como que trabajo_".



Mi empresa hace como que me paga, porque me paga el sueldo mínimo por Convenio, un sueldo miserable teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de los productos básicos.
Así que yo hago como que trabajo, por un sueldo mínimo se da un rendimiento mínimo, fichar y poco más.
No hay ascensos, primas ni subidas de sueldo si trabajas más.
Encima a la empresa le gusta poner a 3 haciendo el trabajo de 5, a ver si cuela.
Pues conmigo no va a colar, he tenido más de una discusión con un encargadillo por este tema.


----------



## Progretón (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi empresa hace como que me paga, porque me paga el sueldo mínimo por Convenio, un sueldo miserable teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de los productos básicos.
> Así que yo hago como que trabajo, por un sueldo mínimo se da un rendimiento mínimo, fichar y poco más.
> No hay ascensos, primas ni subidas de sueldo si trabajas más.
> Encima a la empresa le gusta poner a 3 haciendo el trabajo de 5, a ver si cuela.
> Pues conmigo no va a colar, he tenido más de una discusión con un encargadillo por este tema.



Llegará usted lejos, aunque no en esa empresa; se lo digo yo, que me chupado algún despido por negarme a hacer horas extra gratis.

Ese camino empieza por respetarse a sí mismo, y ello pasa por no dejar que otros le pisen a uno.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Malpensados!!!! Jajaja, no se porque cojones le caigo bien a esta tía... estoy menos amargado por las mañanas.



Si quieres...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo curras 5 horas y media al dia? Que eres profesor?



Ojala fuera profe: No que va, Soy repositor de super en una gran superficie, lo más bajo y rastrero que hay    

Y de esas 5,30 horas, 30 min son de descanso.....

Pero estoy algo cascadillo ya...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si quieres...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1199533



Es un café rápido jajaja, he follado en casa con la parienta.

No sé, le meto fichas pero sin babear, estoy muy tranquilo, en otra época estaría todo baboso dándole la brasa.


----------



## Fargo (21 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ojala fuera profe: No que va, Soy repositor de super en una gran superficie, lo más bajo y rastrero que hay.
> Y de esas 5,30 horas, 30 min son de descanso.....
> *Pero estoy algo cascadillo ya...*



Y pretenden que trabajemos hasta los 67...


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

A remar, cabrones.
Hay que trabajar como buenos esclavos.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Hoy cuando me iba vi a la chortina del curro que me gustaba, pero me dio totalmente igual.
Pensé "que te den por culo", y me largué sin pararme a hablar con ella.
Me sentí bien, creo que ese es el camino de un Cobra Kai (es una serie que estoy viendo ahora).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy cuando me iba vi a la chortina del curro que me gustaba, pero me dio totalmente igual.
> Pensé "que te den por culo", y me largué sin pararme a hablar con ella.
> Me sentí bien, creo que ese es el camino de un Cobra Kai (es una serie que estoy viendo ahora).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200091



Jajaja, cierto... pero ten cuidado... porque igualmente también podría ser el camino de un "Cobra Gay"...


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Jajaja, cierto... pero ten cuidado... porque igualmente también podría ser el camino de un "Cobra Gay"...



Ya me dan bastante por culo en el trabajo, gracias.
Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí cuando salgo del trabajo, una zorrita joven a la que enseñar, domar y pervertir para que se haga adicta a mi rabo y acceda todas las prácticas degeneradas que le proponga con tal de no perderme.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Sánchez debería subvencionar chortinas para todos los remeros que sean puntuales y saquen la faena adelante, sin chortinas va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre.


----------



## Murray's (22 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sánchez debería subvencionar chortinas para todos los remeros que sean puntuales y saquen la faena adelante, sin chortinas va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200139




Labios de buena chupona


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Calvistenico (22 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200193



tan real


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Calvistenico dijo:


> tan real



En este hilo se trata a la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, Calopez me recomendó abrir una plataforma para nuevos foreros que ven el hilo por primera vez, el shock puede ser muy grande.
Hay miles de casos por todo el territorio nacional, hombres nuncafollistas españoles de mediana edad que van a trabajar, llegan a casa agotados de la faena, ponen el netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.
Esa es su vida y se está acabando por momentos, sin chortinas, sin aventuras, cada día es la copia de otra copia.
Yo soy uno de esos remeros, las dependientas del Mercadona me miran con miedo, un alma en pena con el nuncafollismo y la derroición en la mirada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Sep 2022)

farguito quieres hacer cash sano?

si me zankeas 100 veces te diré cuando entrar al mercado, y doblar


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> farguito quieres hacer cash sano?
> 
> si me zankeas 100 veces te diré cuando entrar al mercado, y doblar



Estimado pizzero, ya sabemos que en el GTA V eres un broker millonario y tienes un Bugatti Veyron, pero yo tengo avión privado, barco y 2 ferraris en el garaje.
Me gustaría tener alguno más pero si metes más en el garaje el juego no te guarda la partida.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimado pizzero, ya sabemos que en el GTA V eres un broker millonario y tienes un Bugatti Veyron, pero yo tengo avión privado, barco y 2 ferraris en el garaje.
> Me gustaría tener alguno más pero si metes más en el garaje el juego no te guarda la partida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200300



pobret, entonces te quedarás comiendo rabos toda tu vida

luego no me llores, cuando me vaya al caribe 3 meses y tu mamando big en el airport


----------



## Karlova (22 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En este hilo se trata a la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, Calopez me recomendó abrir una plataforma para nuevos foreros que ven el hilo por primera vez, el shock puede ser muy grande.
> Hay miles de casos por todo el territorio nacional, hombres nuncafollistas españoles de mediana edad que van a trabajar, llegan a casa agotados de la faena, ponen el netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.
> Esa es su vida y se está acabando por momentos, sin chortinas, sin aventuras, cada día es la copia de otra copia.
> Yo soy uno de esos remeros, las dependientas del Mercadona me miran con miedo, un alma en pena con el nuncafollismo y la derroición en la mirada.
> ...



tu vida mejoraría mucho si no remaras? la mía no sé, los 3 primeros meses sería muy divertido ir de aquí para allá, hacer lo que me salga de los huevos, después creo que lo vería todo igual. al menos en mi caso no me veo mentalmente preparado para dejar de remar


----------



## ArturoB (22 Sep 2022)

Llega el fin de semana para que el plan sea ver una peli y tomarte una cerveza en casa. Llamas a un amigo para hacer algo, si acaso dar una vuelta tranquilo porque mujeres que te gusten ni las hueles. Y las putas de tu ciudad un asco, al final una pajilla y vuelta a empezar el lunes.
Wooooowww motivación a tope para seguir con remo una semana más.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pobret, entonces te quedarás comiendo rabos toda tu vida
> 
> luego no me llores, cuando me vaya al caribe 3 meses y tu mamando big en el airport



Si vas al Caribe igual tienes que pasar por mi aeropuerto, te parece buena idea enfadar al personal del aeropuerto?
Si llamo al Guardia Civil (los conozco a casi todos) les diré que me has parecido sospechoso.
Te llevarán a un cuarto, cerrarán la puerta y te harán un tacto rectal a ver si llevas droga en el culo.
Como te va el rollo seguro que gemirías de gusto, piratón.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Señores, he abierto una cuenta patreon por si alguien quiere donarme dinero.
Es broma, este hilo siempre fue y será sin ánimo de lucro.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Llega el fin de semana para que el plan sea ver una peli y tomarte una cerveza en casa. Llamas a un amigo para hacer algo, si acaso dar una vuelta tranquilo porque mujeres que te gusten ni las hueles. Y las putas de tu ciudad un asco, al final una pajilla y vuelta a empezar el lunes.
> Wooooowww motivación a tope para seguir con remo una semana más.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200193



Agotamiento pajillero.


Hoy he llegado un poco tarde a casa y se ha puesto la rubia a hablarme mientras comía, con esos ojos azules, y el pelo revuelto, acurrucada en la silla en pijama, me ha resultado atractiva como en tiempos, aún me resulta guapa, quizá la rutina hace que no te fijes en lo que tienes.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> *Tu vida mejoraría mucho si no remaras?* la mía no sé, los 3 primeros meses sería muy divertido ir de aquí para allá, hacer lo que me salga de los huevos, después creo que lo vería todo igual. al menos en mi caso no me veo mentalmente preparado para dejar de remar



Esta pregunta es buena de cojones, y me gustaría enlazar la respuesta con una reflexión que he tenido últimamente entre turno y turno.
La responderé con todo lujo de detalles *mañana durante el turno de noche*, como ya sabéis es de 23 a 07.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hoy he llegado un poco tarde a casa y se ha puesto la rubia a hablarme mientras comía, con esos ojos azules, y el pelo revuelto, acurrucada en la silla en pijama, me ha resultado atractiva como en tiempos, aún me resulta guapa, quizá la rutina hace que no te fijes en lo que tienes



Un suertudo entre nosotros.


----------



## Fargo (22 Sep 2022)

En este hilo de pollaviejas derroídos debe estar también el Lobo estepario.
Es cierto que remar, lo que se dice remar no rema mucho pero su derroición salta a la vista.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En este hilo de pollaviejas derroídos debe estar también el Lobo estepario.
> Es cierto que remar, lo que se dice remar no rema mucho pero su derroición salta a la vista.



Te mimetizas con los pollaviejas, tienes el mismo buga que mi viejo con 70 años pero con menos CV y sin volante S, tu derroicion es importante.

El otro día le cambió el caudalimetro y me contó mi madre que iba por ahí a 150.


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Te mimetizas con los pollaviejas, tienes el mismo buga que mi viejo con 70 años pero con menos CV y sin volante S, tu derroicion es importante.



No se cambia un equipo ganador, el viejo audi TDI se conoce el camino a la galera de memoria.
Enemigo público número 1 de la Agenda 2030, ese vehículo diésel del año 1998 con sonido tractoril contamina más que el avión de Antonio Sánchez.
A veces veo por el retrovisor el humo saliendo del escape e imagino a Greta Majareta llorando con amargura.
Que le folle un pez a los globalistas, el día que solo se vean coches eléctricos con alma de nevera de bajo consumo, ese día podremos decir que el automovilismo ha muerto para siempre.


----------



## Winston Wolf (23 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> tu vida mejoraría mucho si no remaras? la mía no sé, los 3 primeros meses sería muy divertido ir de aquí para allá, hacer lo que me salga de los huevos, después creo que lo vería todo igual. al menos en mi caso no me veo mentalmente preparado para dejar de remar





Fargo dijo:


> Esta pregunta es buena de cojones, y me gustaría enlazar la respuesta con una reflexión que he tenido últimamente entre turno y turno.
> La responderé con todo lujo de detalles *mañana durante el turno de noche*, como ya sabéis es de 23 a 07.



Hola Fargo, he descubierto tu hilo hoy, y me identifico con ese hartazgo del remero. 
He llegado hace unos minutos a esta respuesta que cito. Por favor, no te olvides de dejarnos esa reflexión que mencionas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (23 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> tu vida mejoraría mucho si no remaras? la mía no sé, los 3 primeros meses sería muy divertido ir de aquí para allá, hacer lo que me salga de los huevos, después creo que lo vería todo igual. al menos en mi caso no me veo mentalmente preparado para dejar de remar



Ese es el problema. Dejar de remar solo puede mejorar la vida de alguien que alcanzó de algún modo la independencia financiera y que tiene unas ocupaciones/aficiones suficientemente estimulantes para ocupar esa porción de tiempo del remo. Yo se que si dejo de trabajar sería mas desgraciado que ahora. Y ahora ya soy desgraciado, pero aún peor


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Qué buena serie estoy viendo.
Y ojo a la hija de Daniel Larruso, chortina premium full equipe!


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso...
@Murray's, cuanta puta y yo tan viejo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...
> @Murray's, cuanta puta y yo tan viejo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200977



esa es la sartencita de COBRA KAI, una serie 100% recomendada si os gustó Karate Kid de niños.

Además es una serie que es bastante anti-NWO, me sorprendió para bien.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues ya viernes, se acaba por fin otra semana en la galera. 

Tengo una duda que quizá sepáis resolverme. ¿Vosotros cambiaríais de empresa cobrando menos sueldo si el puesto os motiva/gusta más? Al fin y al cabo estamos remando la mitad del tiempo que estamos despiertos... no es descabellado buscar estar a gusto incluso si ganamos menos. Mi puesto anterior me gustaba mucho pero lo han quitado y me han movido a otro departamento, y ahora estoy hasta la auténtica polla de todo. Antes hacía horas extras con gusto, ahora no me presento voluntario ni a tiros. Y estoy toda la mañana malhumorado y lo pago sin querer con mis compañeros remeros que no tienen culpa, aunque tampoco me ayudan en nada...


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Tengo una duda que quizá sepáis resolverme. ¿Vosotros cambiaríais de empresa cobrando menos sueldo si el puesto os motiva/gusta más?



Depende cuanto menos se cobre.
Lo que más me motiva de mi trabajo es cuando la empresa me ingresa la nómina, no el trabajo en sí.
No me motivaría irme a otra empresa y ver que he cobrado menos que con la anterior.
Una solución es tocarte más los cojones en la empresa donde cobras más, si tienes algo de antigüedad la empresa no te echará por miedo a una demanda por despido improcedente.
Es mi caso, son tan ratas que por ahorrarse unos céntimos me mantienen en plantilla.


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Vamos Fargo, tiene que haber una chortina esperando que te la folles.
Si no, para qué cojones rema uno?


----------



## Murray's (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vamos Fargo, tiene que haber una chortina esperando que te la folles.
> Si no, para qué cojones rema uno?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1201239




Buena mujerona latina, ese culo debe cagar rosas


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Buena mujerona latina, ese culo debe cagar rosas



Estamos viejos, Murray.
Igual deberíamos empezar a pagar y ya está, aceptar el ciclo de la vida.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vamos Fargo, tiene que haber una chortina esperando que te la folles.
> Si no, para qué cojones rema uno?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1201239



Ya te pasé una rusa de slumi que no follarias ni en 5 millones de vidas, y la tienes al alcance por 220€. Joder, dejad de llorar y sacar la puta cartera coño


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ya te pasé una rusa de slumi que no follarias ni en 5 millones de vidas, y la tienes al alcance por 220€. Joder, dejad de llorar y sacar la puta cartera coño



Yo no vivo en Madrid, al final me sale más caro el desplazamiento que el polvo.
Nada, tendré que ir de putas.
Una cosa tengo clara, no pienso bajar el listón para follar con una viejuna de mi edad.
Tengo el síndrome de Dicaprio, CHAROS NO.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estamos viejos, Murray.
> Igual deberíamos empezar a pagar y ya está, aceptar el ciclo de la vida.



Yo lo hice y aparte de un mal rato ahora tengo unas rojeces en el pene que puede ser herpes o alguna ets. No os lo recomiendo


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Yo lo hice y aparte de un mal rato ahora tengo unas rojeces en el pene que puede ser herpes o alguna ets. No os lo recomiendo



Si no follas de vez en cuando puedes pillar algo peor: apatía vital por la falta de sexo.
Así estoy, ya me da lo mismo vivir que morir.
*Tengo 34 años y parece que tenga 64.
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Suicida en potencia*


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si no follas de vez en cuando puedes pillar algo peor: apatía vital por la falta de sexo.
> Así estoy, ya me da lo mismo vivir que morir.
> Tengo 34 años y parece que tenga 64.
> *Remar + Nuncafollismo = Suicida en potencia*



Yo tengo apatía igualmente. El sexo por si solo no me sirve para nada. Si no hay mimos, complicidad, caricias, besos (de los de verdad) el acto sexual es insignificante. De hecho salí mas tocado que estaba de allí y no sentí ninguna clase de bienestar o placer


----------



## Murray's (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si no follas de vez en cuando puedes pillar algo peor: apatía vital por la falta de sexo.
> Así estoy, ya me da lo mismo vivir que morir.
> *Tengo 34 años y parece que tenga 64.
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Suicida en potencia*




Muerte en vida


----------



## Karlova (23 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pues ya viernes, se acaba por fin otra semana en la galera.
> 
> Tengo una duda que quizá sepáis resolverme. ¿Vosotros cambiaríais de empresa cobrando menos sueldo si el puesto os motiva/gusta más? Al fin y al cabo estamos remando la mitad del tiempo que estamos despiertos... no es descabellado buscar estar a gusto incluso si ganamos menos. Mi puesto anterior me gustaba mucho pero lo han quitado y me han movido a otro departamento, y ahora estoy hasta la auténtica polla de todo. Antes hacía horas extras con gusto, ahora no me presento voluntario ni a tiros. Y estoy toda la mañana malhumorado y lo pago sin querer con mis compañeros remeros que no tienen culpa, aunque tampoco me ayudan en nada...



depende de cuanto menos, si no es mucha diferencia si cambiaría, pero como sabes que el curro nuevo te va a gustar?

shurs hoy estoy un poco tocado,no sé si lo había comentado pero me pone mucho mi jefa, es una milf de categoría, tengo muy asumido que no me la ligaré en la vida aunque sé que le caigo muy bien. Pero he oído un rumor (totalmente infundado aunque posible) de que un trabajador veterano de la empresa había tenido un rollo con mi jefa y me ha sentado como una patada en los huevos, me ha pillado con la guardia baja y me he venido un poco abajo, que dura es la vida del nuncafollista aunque creo que aún teniendo una novia beta me habría sentado mal.


----------



## Fargo (23 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> shurs hoy estoy un poco tocado,no sé si lo había comentado pero me pone mucho mi jefa, es una milf de categoría, tengo muy asumido que no me la ligaré en la vida aunque sé que le caigo muy bien. Pero *he oído un rumor (totalmente infundado aunque posible) de que un trabajador veterano de la empresa había tenido un rollo con mi jefa y me ha sentado como una patada en los huevos, me ha pillado con la guardia baja y me he venido un poco abajo,* que dura es la vida del nuncafollista aunque creo que aún teniendo una novia beta me habría sentado mal.



Me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo, esas cosas joden cuando eres nuncafollista.
Lo mejor es pasar de todo, pensar en el motivo por el que estás allí (la pasta) y a los compañeros que les zurzan.
Al trabajo se va a ganar dinero, no a hacer amigos ni a buscar novia.
Ya verás que con los días lo ves más claro.


----------



## Karlova (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo, esas cosas joden cuando eres nuncafollista.
> Lo mejor es pasar de todo, pensar en el motivo por el que estás allí (la pasta) y a los compañeros que les zurzan.
> Al trabajo se va a ganar dinero, no a hacer amigos ni a buscar novia.
> Ya verás que con los días lo ves más claro.



si si intento pensar así, además siendo mi jefa... solo me metería en problemas, pero es que este comentario que he escuchado me ha sentado fatal en el momento. al menos el tipo en cuestión me cae bien, si alguno se la ha follado prefiero que haya sido él


----------



## Progretón (23 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y pretenden que trabajemos hasta los 67...



Pues sí y no.

No es lo mismo un curro de oficina que un curro físico. Mi curro es de los primeros y muy bien podría estar trabajando pasados los 70 años; en trabajos físicos con 55 años ya toca jubilación.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Karlova (23 Sep 2022)

como va el fracaviernes noche?


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> como va el fracaviernes noche?



Yo remando, para variar.


----------



## Cicciolino (24 Sep 2022)

Llego de fiesta, designoro hilo, me cago en la calba svdandita de @Fargo dame argo y lo ignoro de nuevo.


----------



## Red Herring (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta pregunta es buena de cojones, y me gustaría enlazar la respuesta con una reflexión que he tenido últimamente entre turno y turno.
> La responderé con todo lujo de detalles *mañana durante el turno de noche*, como ya sabéis es de 23 a 07.



Y bien ?


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Y bien ?



No he tenido tiempo por el curro y los vuelos, prometo contarlo hoy


----------



## Euler (24 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Yo voy a 80, me adelanta to dios, me la suda, que tranquilidad y que paz, ¿correr para que?. A 80 tocas un poco el pedal del freno y el coche para en seco, cualquier cosa que pase tienes segundos para reaccionar. No he tenido ningun accidente nunca, lo más gordo una vez que tuve un alcance con uno que estaba parado en un semáforo me distraje un poco y no frene a tiempo, un golpe en el parachoques, el tío bajo vio que no tenia nada y dijo, va da igual, ni papeles.
> 
> Cuando la gente me dice, ya pero es que este coche es más seguro, siempre le digo lo mismo, baja la velocidad que es gratis y mucho más seguro, lo que mata es la velocidad no el coche, a 80 km/h por hora ya tienes que hacer algo gordo para matarte por malo que sea el coche, a 150 km/h cualquier accidente es muerte, por bueno que sea el coche.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo. Y mira que me gusta correr.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1202277



Tirarla a la basura, evidentemente.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tirarla a la basura, evidentemente.



Estoy pensando en pillar una excedencia, cómo lo veis?
Algún caso por aquí? Os vino bien?


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Este hilo es lo que os espera a los que no os saquéis la PLACITA de funcionario.
Curros de mierda, malos horarios, horas extras sin pagar, 1 haciendo el trabajo de 3, enchufismo galopante, jefes farloperos, encargadillos metiendo presión...


----------



## Murray's (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este hilo es lo que os espera a los que no os saquéis la PLACITA de funcionario.
> Curros de mierda, malos horarios, horas extras sin pagar, 1 haciendo el trabajo de 3, enchufismo galopante, jefes farloperos, encargadillos metiendo presión...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1202567




Has descrito muy bien el ambiente laboral de la privada en 5 lineas,es asi. Ańadiria hacer funciones que no te corresponderian hacer e imposibilidad de mejorar las condiciones presentes, en fin hace ya que se atravesó la línea roja


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Has descrito muy bien el ambiente laboral de la privada en 5 lineas,es asi. Ańadiria hacer funciones que no te corresponderian hacer e imposibilidad de mejorar las condiciones presentes, en fin hace ya que se atravesó la línea roja


----------



## Murray's (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1202637




Yo tenia la esperanza que con la pandemia y mortalidad, dejaran muchas vacantes en ayuntamientos y bibliotecas, y pudiera acceder a un puestecito ahi para holgazanear y llevarme mis 1400€ limpios al.mes, pero nooo , habrá trazar otro plsn.

Aqui en España es placita o muerte.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo tenia la esperanza que con la pandemia y mortalidad, dejaran muchas vacantes en ayuntamientos y bibliotecas, y pudiera acceder a un puestecito ahi para holgazanear y llevarme mis 1400€ limpios al.mes, pero nooo , habrá trazar otro plsn.
> 
> Aqui en España es placita o muerte.



El tema es que todo el mundo ya se ha dado cuenta del asunto, incluso las mentes más simples se dan cuenta que la privada cada vez está peor.
Muchos culos y pocas sillas en la Pública, por lo tanto se endurecerán los procesos de selección y muchos se quedarán fuera.
Y qué hay fuera?
El ninismo, chanchullos en "b", curros de mierda mal pagados, paguiterismo el que pueda y delincuencia.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

El panorama en este país es desolador para el que no tiene enchufe, en mi empresa los buenos puestos no salen en infojobs.
TODOS han entrado por enchufe y el "soldado raso" no puede optar a esos puestos aún teniendo estudios, así de claro.
El último caso, una chica de 19 años que entró hace poco en la empresa.
Sobrina de un jefazo, directa a la oficina con horario de funcionario, sueldo 1600 euros y no tiene ni puta idea de nada.
Es su primer trabajo, no ha estudiado nada, no ha tenido que esforzarse, no ha comido mierda y ya tiene la vida resuelta.
A los que dicen:
"Esfuérzate, estudia mucho y te pasarán cosas buenas"


----------



## Karlova (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El panorama en este país es desolador para el que no tiene enchufe, en mi empresa los buenos puestos no salen en infojobs.
> TODOS han entrado por enchufe y el "soldado raso" no puede optar a esos puestos aún teniendo estudios, así de claro.
> El último caso, una chica de 19 años que entró hace poco en la empresa.
> Sobrina de un jefazo, directa a la oficina con horario de funcionario, sueldo 1600 euros y no tiene ni puta idea de nada.
> ...



fotos de la chortina en cuestión para poder opinar


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> fotos de la chortina en cuestión para poder opinar



Del montón, morena muy delgada sin curvas.
Melafo porque cuando uno es perro viejo se aprecia más cualquier chocho joven por el hecho de ser joven.
Las viejunas de mi edad solo me hablan de su hijo pequeño, sus problemas de espalda y pestes de su ex.
Sinceramente, yo para escuchar eso fingiendo que me interesa en una cena prefiero hacerme una paja.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

*Delirios de Fargo:*
Sin chochito joven el remero pureta cuarentón sufre el remo y los achaques de la edad en silencio.
El chocho joven tiene pretez, juventud, jijajeo por tonterías, está hecho para gostar y preñar.
Esto es VIDA señores, unas tetitas firmes, una cara para darle besitos y un buen culo para empotrarla contra el muro de la cocina cuando uno llega cansado del remo.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Mi curro es una mierda sin futuro, gano 1100 euros al mes, no tengo chortinas para quedar, vivo con mis padres pero estoy bien.


----------



## Karlova (24 Sep 2022)

dale fargo has pensado en buscar un curro mejor, progresar y esas cosas


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> dale fargo has pensado en buscar un curro mejor, progresar y esas cosas



Para mí un curro mejor en este momento sería NO CURRAR.
Cuando termine esta etapa necesitaré un tiempo para mí antes de ponerme a currar en otra cosa.
Ilusión 0, solo siento algo cuando pongo una peli en netflix y me evado a otros mundos donde los personajes molan, viven aventuras, se ligan a chortinas y les pasan cosas emocionantes.


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Esto es lo que hay que evitar, chavales.
Aquí está el PELIGRO.


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El panorama en este país es desolador para el que no tiene enchufe, en mi empresa los buenos puestos no salen en infojobs.
> TODOS han entrado por enchufe y el "soldado raso" no puede optar a esos puestos aún teniendo estudios, así de claro.
> El último caso, una chica de 19 años que entró hace poco en la empresa.
> Sobrina de un jefazo, directa a la oficina con horario de funcionario, sueldo 1600 euros y no tiene ni puta idea de nada.
> ...



de eso ya me di cuenta hace 23 años con 17 cuando deje el colegio ya que se me daba muy mal estudiar y me puse a trabajar

los trabajadores todos pacos y charos derroidos y de secretaria una chavalita joven y guapa que era la novia del empresario de 50 años con un careto de mala hostia que flipas

y eso parecía una cárcel


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Para mí un curro mejor en este momento sería NO CURRAR.
> Cuando termine esta etapa necesitaré un tiempo para mí antes de ponerme a currar en otra cosa.
> Ilusión 0, solo siento algo cuando pongo una peli en netflix y me evado a otros mundos donde los personajes molan, viven aventuras, se ligan a chortinas y les pasan cosas emocionantes.



pues como el cine,son drogas para que te creas que estas viviendo eso pero no xD

la vida real son trabajos de mierda rodeado de locos e hijos de puta de todo tipo y condición

y lo de las mujeres pues eso,mejor pasar palabra


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi curro es una mierda sin futuro, gano 1100 euros al mes, no tengo chortinas para quedar, vivo con mis padres pero estoy bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1202751



porque pones todo el rato ese rostro? quien es ese?


----------



## Murray's (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi curro es una mierda sin futuro, gano 1100 euros al mes, no tengo chortinas para quedar, vivo con mis padres pero estoy bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1202751




El 70 u80% de varones de 30 años está asi @Fargo

Incluso conozco casapapis de 50 y 60 años y no es broma,que tienen sus trabajos pero viven con la madre, o el padre o los padres

Por supuesto sin haber catado chochito en la vida, o desde hace mucho.

Esto es España. Incluso un amigo dominicano se sorprendió de eso, hasta no se lo expliqué no lo entendió. Almenos tienes un trabajo de mierda, un techo y tus padres viven, otros no tienen esa suerte para las desgracias se ven.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Y mientras tanto, aquí donde estoy, gente que trabaja igual o más que @Fargo de merecido descanso: feliz, contenta, compartiendo con amigos... Todo es sonrisa, disfrutando de sus momentos libres sin quejarse de su trabajo, cogiendo el remo con deportividad, porque sin remo no se puede vivir.

Algo tienes que estar haciendo mal


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El 70 u80% de varones de 30 años está asi @Fargo
> 
> Incluso conozco casapapis de 50 y 60 años y no es broma,que tienen sus trabajos pero viven con la madre, o el padre o los padres
> 
> ...



mejor ir de putas y ver porno porque con las mujeres vas a tener mil problemas y te van a volver loco,para mi no vale la pena relacionarse con ninguna

ni con chortinas,ni con polifolladas y mucho menos con charos

todo problemas y acabas k.o de la cabeza


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Delirios de Fargo:*
> Sin chochito joven el remero pureta cuarentón sufre el remo y los achaques de la edad en silencio.
> El chocho joven tiene pretez, juventud, jijajeo por tonterías, está hecho para gostar y preñar.
> Esto es VIDA señores, unas tetitas firmes, una cara para darle besitos y un buen culo para empotrar contra el muro de la cocina cuando uno llega cansado del remo.
> ...



eso es una puta mierda


----------



## silenus (24 Sep 2022)

Preocupación en los empresarios por el desánimo de las plantillas


El 15% de los españoles reconoce sentirse "poco comprometido e insatisfecho" con su puesto de trabajo tras la pandemia




www.epe.es


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El 70 u80% de varones de 30 años está asi @Fargo
> 
> Incluso conozco casapapis de 50 y 60 años y no es broma,que tienen sus trabajos pero viven con la madre, o el padre o los padres



Es que donde va a ir uno cobrando 1100 euros con los precios actuales?
A vivir yo solo para que el alquiler, las facturas y el coche necesario para ir a trabajar se coman todo el sueldo?
A compartir piso con unos niños rata o con otros pollaviejas para acabar a hostias por el mando de la tele?
Para eso me quedo donde estoy con mis padres.
Lo de irse de alquiler con la novia y compartir gastos...
Qué novia? Como no sea una Charo desesperada del curro lo llevo claro...
Cuando yo curraba hace 15 años el sueldo daba para mucho más, me acuerdo perfectamente.
Esto es una broma de mal gusto, 1100 euros de hoy son cacahuetes con los que un hombre trabajador de bien ya no puede hacer su vida.


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es que donde va a ir uno cobrando 1100 euros con los precios actuales?
> A vivir yo solo para que el alquiler, las facturas y el coche necesario para ir a trabajar se coman todo el sueldo?
> A compartir piso con unos niños rata o con otros pollaviejas para acabar a hostias por el mando de la tele?
> Para eso me quedo donde estoy con mis padres.
> ...



charo o inmigrante para vivir a tu costa como una garrapata


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Cómo se explica que un trabajador a jornada completa del aeropuerto, que realiza un trabajo imprescindible para el correcto funcionamiento del país no pueda independizarse y llevar una vida decente sin pasar penurias económicas?
Qué espera el Gobierno exactamente? Que la gente siga haciendo estos trabajos básicos cobrando una miseria hasta los 67 años?
*Que venga a mi hilo alguien con COJONES a aclarar estas cuestiones.*


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo se explica que un trabajador a jornada completa del aeropuerto, que realiza un trabajo imprescindible para el correcto funcionamiento del paîs no pueda independizarse y llevar una vida decente sin pasar penurias económicas?
> Que venga a mi hilo alguien con COJONES a aclarar estas cuestiones.



Haces un trabajo que podría hacer cualquiera en dos días de aprendizaje


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No importa, aunque lo aprendas en una hora es un trabajo BÁSICO y no puede estar tan mal pagado.



En realidad todos los trabajos básicos están mal pagados. Al contrario que los especializados a nivel de oficial


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En realidad todos los trabajos básicos están mal pagados. Al contrario que los especializados a nivel de oficial



Sabéis lo que se están buscando?
Que la gente deje esos curros y se ponga a hacer chanchullos en "b", luego se quejarán de los niveles de delincuencia.
Joder, es que ya hay que hacerse delincuente para vivir bien en este país, ya no basta con deslomarse todo el día.
Antes con un sueldo de camarero mantenías tu casa, a tu mujer y tus hijos.
Ahora con un sueldo de camarero no te da ni para mantenerte tú solo.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sabes lo que se están buscando?
> Que la gente deje esos curros y se ponga a hacer chanchullos en "b", luego se quejarán de los niveles de delincuencia.
> Joder, es que ya hay que hacerse delincuente para vivir bien en este país, ya no basta con deslomarse todo el día.
> Antes con un sueldo de camarero mantenías tu casa, a tu mujer y tus hijos.
> Ahora con un sueldo de camarero no te da ni para mantenerte a ti.



Para esos curros siempre habrá gente.

El que antes curraba de camarero era en su bar, y empleando a toda la familia en B


----------



## Akela 14 (24 Sep 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Preocupación en los empresarios por el desánimo de las plantillas
> 
> 
> El 15% de los españoles reconoce sentirse "poco comprometido e insatisfecho" con su puesto de trabajo tras la pandemia
> ...



¿Sólo el 15%?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, aquí donde estoy, gente que trabaja igual o más que @Fargo de merecido descanso: feliz, contenta, compartiendo con amigos... Todo es sonrisa, disfrutando de sus momentos libres sin quejarse de su trabajo, cogiendo el remo con deportividad, porque sin remo no se puede vivir.
> 
> Algo tienes que estar haciendo mal



Dame algo de la mierda que te fumas, o dime qué te han recetado.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Dame algo de la mierda que te fumas, o dime qué te han recetado.



Pero si vivís de puta madre y no hacéis más que quejaros por nimiedades.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo se explica que un trabajador a jornada completa del aeropuerto, que realiza un trabajo imprescindible para el correcto funcionamiento del país no pueda independizarse y llevar una vida decente sin pasar penurias económicas?
> Qué espera el Gobierno exactamente? Que la gente siga haciendo trabajos básicos cobrando una miseria hasta los 67 años?
> *Que venga a mi hilo alguien con COJONES a aclarar estas cuestiones.*



Que te cases, pilles un piso a 30 años, hagas una larva a una Charo y te ponga un VIOGEN+divorcio y vayas a trabajar por 500 pavos que es lo que te queda después de pagar ya que te has convertido en siervo de la Charo.

Estarás peor que ahora.


----------



## Pepe la rana (24 Sep 2022)

Yo vivo como un maraja y gano más que el pobre @Fargo por currar menos.... Ahora, tras mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio.

La vida son las decisiones que tomas, si las tomas erroneas... Pues la pagas.

Pena que no os hubierais enterado antes.... pero viviais en holibú...


----------



## Murray's (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar bastante cansado, cualquier día suelto el remo y me dedico a la vida contemplativa como los monjes que se pasan el día meditando tocándose los cojones.
> Total, si voy a seguir siendo nuncafollista y sigo en casa de mis padres para qué hago el esfuerzo de ir a remar entonces?




Yo estoy por hacerme monje , pirarme al nepal, thailandia o japon y ver que opciones tengo por alli. Eso si, si lo hago nadie se enterará, borraré todo, seré como el que va a por tabaco y no vuelve.

Tamara Falcó quiso hacerse monja, y es mujer , atractiva y dinero y puede tener los tios que quiera...y lo pensó

Porqué no podemos beatificarnos nosotros? y huir de este mundo tan complicado donde no encajamos???

Esto es serio...no bromeo..

Yo ya he enterrado a algún amigo casapapi y nuncafollista a la vez y el resto que conozco asi que no follan, están muy mal, depresiones, esquizos, con alguna tara....

vivir asi no es bueno...no se llega muy lejos...

Creo que el hombre necesita un aliciente y estímulos , una mujer, sexo, hijos...poder ser libre....y no ser dependiente.

Y sinó se manda todo a la mierda y se hace religioso o monje , con mucha espiritualidad y fé no te hace falta lo otro para tener una larga vida saludable


----------



## hartman (24 Sep 2022)

despues de 20 dias de vacaciones el martes vuelvo al remo puta vida tetes.


----------



## Saviero (24 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo estoy por hacerme monje , pirarme al nepal, thailandia o japon y ver que opciones tengo por alli. Eso si, si lo hago nadie se enterará, borraré todo, seré como el que va a por tabaco y no vuelve.
> 
> Tamara Falcó quiso hacerse monja, y es mujer , atractiva y dinero y puede tener los tios que quiera...y lo pensó
> 
> ...



Lo que me hace gracia es que os da igual la religión, os da igual monje cristiano, judío, budista o islamista o yihadista, con que sea moje os vale


----------



## XRL (24 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo estoy por hacerme monje , pirarme al nepal, thailandia o japon y ver que opciones tengo por alli. Eso si, si lo hago nadie se enterará, borraré todo, seré como el que va a por tabaco y no vuelve.
> 
> Tamara Falcó quiso hacerse monja, y es mujer , atractiva y dinero y puede tener los tios que quiera...y lo pensó
> 
> ...



tienes buenas putas por 30€ que sin darles dinero no te tocarían ni con un palo

te parece poco aliciente? prefieres una charo a eso?


----------



## Fargo (24 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para esos curros siempre habrá gente.
> *El que antes curraba de camarero era en su bar, y empleando a toda la familia en B*



Te digo yo que no, mi padre siendo mozo de fábrica ganaba 200.000 pesetas y nos mantenía a todos cuando mi madre no trabajaba.
Teníamos una casa grande, un todoterreno que se compró nuevo y todos los veranos nos íbamos de vacaciones.
Haz eso ahora cobrando 1200 euros.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te digo yo que no, mi padre siendo mozo de fábrica ganaba 200.000 pesetas y nos mantenía a todos cuando mi madre no trabajaba.
> Teníamos una casa grande, un todoterreno que se compró nuevo y todos los veranos nos íbamos de vacaciones.
> Haz eso ahora cobrando 1200 euros.



Tus padres se iban de copas o se compraban cosas?


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> despues de 20 dias de vacaciones el martes vuelvo al remo puta vida tetes.



Oliste la libertad y te sentiste libre, pero solo era un permiso penitenciario.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Oliste la libertad y te sentiste libre, pero solo era un permiso penitenciario.



Yo estoy de permiso penitenciario hasta el día 2


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy de permiso penitenciario hasta el día 2



Tira el móvil y huye, sé valiente.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tira el móvil y huye, sé valiente.





Pues esta semana que ha terminado me he comido la reposición y un poco el mantenimiento de lineal de leche, que es larguisimo, agotador, porque las leches pesan un cojón bendito.
Mi jefe, que es un buen hombre, me ha dicho que hiciera lo que pudiera y efectivamente lo he echo, ni se queja ni nada. Pero he acabado un poco destrozado, me conviene mantener un buen equilibrio entre no cansarme demasiado y cumplir, ya que mi jefe es el único apoyo que tengo por ahora en esta galera y no es un tipo que te esté azotando ni nada y le puedes pedir cualquier cosa que te ayuda aunque los que estén por encima de él le jodan también.

¿La razón de que me encargaran eso que no es mio? Pues que al repositor de leche le han sancionado dos meses de empleo y sueldo porque a echo una muy gorda con los fichajes al parecer. No le han despedido pero le han castigado dos meses de empleo y sueldo. Parece ser que le sustituiran, menos mal, porque yo con eso acabo echo una mierda.

El repo de esa parte, es un chaval de 20 y tantos, majete fuertote y va al gym.... asi que esta en plenitud de facultades no yo, que aun no siendo un gordo fanegas (estoy delgado y normal) ya me pesa el culo y tengo algún problema de rodilla y espalda.

Me da puta envidia el chaval sancionado, primero porque es un trabajo de mierda en un sitio corrupto de mierda donde es muy dificil ascender a algo más a no ser que seas amiguete de alguien asi que da igual si te portas mal.
Segundo, porque salvo que el chaval este a una nomina de la indigencia (lo desconozco), si vive con sus padres o tiene ahorros y no es un manirroto, DOS MESES DESCANSANDO DE LA GALERA, a un par de semanas de las fiestas del PILAR que estamos y teniendo 20 y pocos de años, es PUTA GLORIA BENDITA.


----------



## sada (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Oliste la libertad y te sentiste libre, pero solo era un permiso penitenciario.



Ostras


----------



## Murray's (25 Sep 2022)

Ya pero es que España el 70 u 80% hombres heteros es como ser un monje pero sin percibir dinero por ser religioso, muchos hombres heteros mueren virgenes o no follan. Españita es como un convento de monjas, entre la moralidad católica por ser un pais del sur vs paises del norte donde son protestantes y follan sin remilgos , añade la hipergamia de la mujer la española solo sale con un grupo selecto de hombres, en fin un asco todo


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Cómo va el FRACADOMINGO, chavales?
Cuántos os habéis despertado con una chortina durmiendo al lado en tanga?
Estamos MUERTOS, pero no quiero oír lamentos aquí, tenemos que aceptar la situación, ver las cosas con perspectiva...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tienes buenas putas por 30€ que sin darles dinero no te tocarían ni con un palo
> 
> te parece poco aliciente? prefieres una charo a eso?



Por 30 € ni de coña, las que dices ya están por 200 € mínimo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo va el FRACADOMINGO, chavales?
> Cuántos os habéis despertado con una chortina durmiendo al lado en tanga?
> Estamos MUERTOS, pero no quiero oír lamentos aquí, tenemos que aceptar la situación, ver las cosas con perspectiva...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203549



Por 200€, y quizá por 150€, te follas a una como esa. Pero como tenéis miedo a todo, incluso a iros de putas, pues nada


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Sep 2022)

hostia puta, he leído 20 páginas del hilo y dan ganas de quitarse la vida. Puta vida que tenéis, joder. Rezaré por vosotros.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo va el FRACADOMINGO, chavales?
> Cuántos os habéis despertado con una chortina durmiendo al lado en tanga?
> Estamos MUERTOS, pero no quiero oír lamentos aquí, tenemos que aceptar la situación, ver las cosas con perspectiva...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203549



Nope, me acaba de despertar la parienta con el secador, y tengo al lado un niño de dos años rubio.


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Que nadie baje los brazos hasta que tenga esto a pelito.


----------



## Karlova (25 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Por 200€, y quizá por 150€, te follas a una como esa. Pero como tenéis miedo a todo, incluso a iros de putas, pues nada



no es miedo, es tacañería pura y dura


----------



## Murray's (25 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Por 200€, y quizá por 150€, te follas a una como esa. Pero como tenéis miedo a todo, incluso a iros de putas, pues nada



Somos hombres blandengues


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Esta noche otra vez a remar.
El aeropuerto nunca se cierra, chavales.
No hay festivos ni findes libres, el 24 de Diciembre y el 31 también hay vuelos.
Lo digo por si alguien quiere trabajar ahí, el que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

En este hilo también?
Coño, si te estamos apoyando todos.


----------



## Murray's (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta noche otra vez a remar.
> El aeropuerto nunca se cierra, chavales.
> No hay festivos ni findes libres, el 24 de Diciembre y el 31 también hay vuelos.
> Lo digo por si alguien quiere trabajar ahí, el que avisa no es traidor.




Mozo de rampa??


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mozo de rampa??



Trabajo con traje y zapatos de vestir, dejémoslo ahí.


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

El botín de guerra del remero, si el Gobierno no me garantiza ESTO va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre.
Tiene que ser chortina, las Charos de mi edad me dan repelús.


----------



## Karlova (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El botín de guerra del remero, si el Gobierno no me garantiza ESTO va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203981



chortina esperando en casa o bombonas en las sedes, PEDRO ESCUCHA


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Sin ESTO prefiero dejar el trabajo, pasar de todo y retirarme a las montañas como los monjes tibetanos.
El remero necesita un incentivo poderoso para remar, ningún animal trabaja sin un buen motivo, normalmente aparearse con la hembra más fértil del lugar.


----------



## Karlova (25 Sep 2022)

a vosotros en el trabajo no os pasa que las mujeres os piden aprobación para hacer las cosas?
en el mio hay una chica de otro departamento que muchas veces me pregunta cosas que no tengo ni puta idea


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Sep 2022)

Yo voy a intentar cambiar de galera a otra con más pasta y horas y currar de lo que me gusta (IT) aunque España es horrible para eso.
No me planteo irme fuera, creo que soy viejo para eso además tengo un inglés muy limitado.

Y de irme me iria lejos de Europa, vete tú a saber con el chocho montado en Ucrania lo que puede pasar.
Donde menos me iria seria por el norte de Europa... que queda cerca de Rusia y Ucrania, paporsiaca.

Ya ves los Alemanes, tan majos, tan perfectos (el espejo en el que deberiamos mirarnos los guarros paises PIGS decian hace unos años (Portugal, Italia, Grecia, SPAIN)... y ya vés la que tienen liada con la energía y todas las polladas económicas.


----------



## Karlova (25 Sep 2022)

yo si hablara alemán me iría a Alemania, es una apuesta segura.


----------



## silenus (25 Sep 2022)

El 30% de los autónomos en España están en riesgo de pobreza: casi el doble que en Italia o Alemania


El alza de precios y la caída en los ingresos ha hecho que el 30% de los autónomos en España se encuentren en riesgo de pobreza.




okdiario.com


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> a vosotros en el trabajo no os pasa que las mujeres os piden aprobación para hacer las cosas?
> en el mio hay una chica de otro departamento que muchas veces me pregunta cosas que no tengo ni puta idea



Me pregunta mucho una Charo encargadilla, creo que quiere mi rabo pero no pienso dárselo porque ya conocéis mi lema: CHAROS NO.


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Pues yo no puedo irme, tengo responsabilidades familiares en España.
Así que estoy jodido.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche para pensar en los amores que no tengo, sin ESTO estamos muertos y enterrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191574
> 
> ...



No chorteens, no remo


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> No chorteens, no remo



No quiero dinero, quiero gostar y preñar, REALIZARME COMO HOMBRE empotrando todas las noches a una chortina fértil que susurre mi nombre mientras le doy rabo.
Si voy a seguir siendo casapapi nuncafollista reme o no reme, para qué remar entonces?
O me dan ESTO a pelito cuando salgo del trabajo o va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

@Covid Bryant, he cenado pizza antes de ir a remar. Otro día hago el pedido a tu pizzería, no me lo tengas en cuenta.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Sep 2022)

Pues yo ya tengo pagado un zulo para octubre, 25m y 600 euros. Llegaré para pagar la dichosa infraviviendas? No lo sé. Espero seguir vive para contarlo


----------



## Fargo (25 Sep 2022)

Voy a vestirme para ir a remar.
Dejo la plataforma abierta por los altos niveles de derroición del hilo.


----------



## Poseidón (25 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que nadie baje los brazos hasta que tenga esto a pelito.



Mejor esta



Viendo estas cosas me doy cuenta de que veo a las mujeres como objetos. Que cruz.

Esta semana va a ser corta hacen erte el viernes para ganar dinero extra a final de mes. Y el gobierno de rojos se lo permite.


----------



## hartman (26 Sep 2022)

joder el martes vuelvo a la galera.


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
A las 07 me largo sin mirar atrás.


----------



## ISTVRGI (26 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> a vosotros en el trabajo no os pasa que las mujeres os piden aprobación para hacer las cosas?
> en el mio hay una chica de otro departamento que *muchas veces me pregunta cosas que no tengo ni puta idea*



Yo he entrado nuevo en un proyecto y una tia que se supone que lleva ya bastante me pregunta cómo hacer su trabajo de testear cosas que sabe que no he visto de la aplicación, ni he hecho yo. 
Luego encima le digo: no sé, yo no he hecho eso. 
Y me responde 'gracias' en plan de gracias sarcásticas, o al menos yo lo entendí así, por no hacer ni el esfuerzo de ayudarle.


----------



## Er_guapoh (26 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
> A las 07 me largo sin mirar atrás.



Lo bueno de los turnos de noche es que en poligonos aparcas mas facil y que por lo general no hay tantos jefes palilleros jodiendo. ademas del plus de nocturndad...

eso si tienes que llevar bien lo de dormir de dia


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Sep 2022)

Buenos lunes por la mañani, mucho ánimo a todos los que aún no nos ha tocado la lotería...


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> yo si hablara alemán me iría a Alemania, es una apuesta segura.



Yo también pienso que es una apuesta segura, el problema es que tampoco hablo alemán.


----------



## el ejpertoc (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

El problema de buscar una galera es que podrías encontrarla, luego cuesta mucho salir.


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy a ver si me echan de la mía, pongo todo de mi parte para tocarme los cojones pero se ve que les da igual.


----------



## Karlova (26 Sep 2022)

es 1 mes de prueba no? y otro prorrogable diría


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Por lo que he leído de ti no pareces el típico tío que le echa jeta.
Yo tampoco era así, me he hecho un jeta con el tiempo, cuando vi el trato pésimo de mi empresa a sus trabajadores, incluyendo el sueldo que pagan, el mínimo por Convenio.
Estamos hablando de una empresa que cotiza en Bolsa, no es la tienda del abuelo de la esquina.
Pues nada, si eso es lo que se ofrece por mis servicios, lo justo es ofrecer un servicio acorde al sueldo que me pagan.
1100 euros a jornada completa sin posibilidad de mejoras de contrato?
Pues ficho y me voy, si un día se está quemando la empresa conmigo no cuenten para apagar el fuego.


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

No sé si leíste mi mensaje en el hilo "En qué formarse para ganarse la vida?"
Muchos lo aplaudieron, que tenga cuidadín el Gobierno y las empresas como sigan exprimiendo a los remeros a cambio de unos cacahuetes.



Fargo dijo:


> Te lo dice uno que lleva toda la vida trabajando por poco más del SMI, en este país de mierda solo prosperan los enchufados, los corruptos y los delincuentes.
> No hagas caso a los que te recomiendan cursos de soldador, programador, mecánico, administrativo donde en este país te pagarán 1200 como mucho echando más horas que un reloj.
> Si quieres ver PASTA A LO GRANDE tendrás que ensuciarte las manos con chanchullos en "b" sin que te pille el Bobierno y sus perros uniformados.
> Échale imaginación...


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Ya lo puse arriba, le viene que ni pintado a la serie.


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Lord Vader (26 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa?



Pues aquí, lloriqueando por nuestros trabajos de mierda y las mujeres que no tenemos.
*Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación*
Encima hoy cuando salí del curro el coche no me arrancaba y lo dejé ahí aparcado, tuve que volver a casa en autobús.


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> tuve que volver a casa en autobús.



No te lo tomes a mal, pero me ha venido esta imagen a la cabeza


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> el coche no me arrancaba



A mi se me descarga la batería que da gusto, cuando hace frío. Siempre aparcado en la calle. Algún día se la cambiaré, pero lleva tanto conmigo que le he cogido cariño.


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero me ha venido esta imagen a la cabeza



En el autobús un negro me ha señalado que se me había caído el ticket, ahî me di cuenta que había tocado fondo.
Cuando me bajé del autobús estaba lloviendo con fuerza y llegué a casa empapado, todo esto que cuento es real como la vida misma.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> yo si hablara alemán me iría a Alemania, es una apuesta segura.



Si hablas alemán y estás formado, se puede vivir muy bien aqui en la Deutschland.

Ojo, no es el paraiso, pero de momento funciona. Pero si, el alemán... (salvo muy concretas excepciones).


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> A mi se me descarga la batería que da gusto, cuando hace frío. Siempre aparcado en la calle. Algún día se la cambiaré, pero lleva tanto conmigo que le he cogido cariño.



Por la tarde volví al aparcamiento del curro con una batería nueva y una llave inglesa, en 5 minutos me largué de allí.


----------



## Fargo (26 Sep 2022)

Esto es lo que me vendría bien cuando salgo del remo, una novieta guarrilla que se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
No puede ser tan difícil ligarse una niñata tiktokera de estas.
Alguna idea?


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me vendría bien cuando salgo del remo, una novieta guarrilla que se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
> No puede ser tan difícil ligarse una niñata tiktokera de estas.
> Alguna idea?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205877



Uniforme de Guardia Civil, Policía o Bombero, sueldo de 2k y caja germana premium.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Uniforme de Guardia Civil, Policía o Bombero, sueldo de 2k y caja germana premium.



Y si no quieres hacerte pasar por un perro del Gobierno?
Tiene que haber otra manera.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si no quieres hacerte pasar por un perro del Gobierno?
> Tiene que haber otra manera.



Narcotraficante con un BMW M3.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Narcotraficante con un BMW M3.



Tengo compañeros de curro del montón que ligan con chortinas.
Tienen algo en su conversación, los he visto en acción. Hay gente que se le da bien eso.
Es gente sociable en general, yo admito que tengo que esforzarme para ser sociable.
Siempre he ido a mi bola y eso está mal visto por las mujeres.


----------



## el tio orquestas (27 Sep 2022)

Pasa de las chortinas y entonces vendrán a ti.

Cómprate una batería, o una guitarra. Pilla un puto hobby que te guste y el resto será secundario. Si tan desesperado estás por chortinas ellas lo huelen, pues son como las impresoras, te huelen el miedo y el ansia. Suena a tópico y cutre, pero es la puta verdad. 

Las mujeres son como los de RRHH, cuanto más adornes y más experiencia tengas, más te van a entrar. Y a la hora de la entrevista solamente tienes que intentar no parecer que necesitas ese trabajo (chortina). 

PD: En serio, búscate una afición y vuélcate en ella.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Pasa de las chortinas y entonces vendrán a ti.



Si no hablas nada con ellas olvídate, para que funcione eso primero hay que conocerlas y socializar.
En mi curro ha entrado alguna nueva, yo no le dirigí la palabra más allá de saludar y seguir mi camino.
Pues al mes de estar ahí, uno de los compañeros que habían ido a hablar con ella desde el primer día ya se la había follado, y aún sigue con él.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

He ahorrado un dinero para estar unos años sin trabajar, igual aprovecho para formarme en un trabajo mejor.
O igual no estudio nada y cuando se me acabe el dinero vuelvo a otro curro de mierda pero con mejores horarios, eso es lo más importante.
Ya puedes tener el mejor trabajo del mundo que si no te deja tiempo libre es una mierda.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Hoy es mi día libre y no sé qué cojones hacer, estaba mirando mi Whatsapp y no tengo ninguna chortina apretada para quedar.
El nuncafollismo está haciendo mella en mí.
Mañana entro a las 07 en la galera, trabajo 7 días seguidos pero estoy bien.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Has hecho bien, cuando te hagas funcionario y se entere otro gallo cantará.
Recuérdale su actitud si tiene la JETA de volver.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Sep 2022)

No os enteráis de nada. PLACITA + PVTAS es la verdadera salud. ¿Por qué vais al supermercado a por unas chuletas en vez de criar al cordero, matarlo y descuartizarlo? Porque lo primero es más limpio, aséptico, fácil y accesible. Tenéis BELLEZONES por 150€ (Y subiendo, así que sed rápidos), pero por VUESTROS MIEDOS seguís intentando ligar a la antigua usanza cuando eso ya no vale.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> y no sé qué cojones hacer,



Joder, SLUMI y a follar. Si no haces eso y sigues quejándote es que eres 1. Un trol, 2. Alguien con tantos miedos que hasta le da miedo ir de putas y FOLLARSE A UN BELLEZON.


----------



## Murray's (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy es mi día libre y no sé qué cojones hacer, estaba mirando mi Whatsapp y no tengo ninguna chortina apretada para quedar.
> El nuncafollismo está haciendo mella en mí.
> Mañana entro a las 07 en la galera, trabajo 7 días seguidos pero estoy bien.



Dice el refrán:

_*Si siempre haces lo mismo no esperes resultados distintos*_



siguiendo esta premisa algo no hacemos que debemos hacer


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Una de las órdenes puede ser multar a los que no lleven el bozal, defender a un okupa porque el propietario ha intentado entrar en su propia casa, soltar a un mena que acaba de robar una cartera, o detener a un hombre inocente porque una loca mentirosa ha llamado al 016.
No todos valemos para eso, no todo es dinero y llevar un uniforme molón si luego no puedes mirarte al espejo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Dice el refrán:
> _*Si siempre haces lo mismo no esperes resultados distintos*_
> siguiendo esta premisa algo no hacemos que debemos hacer



Ya Murray, ojalá tuviera mejores noticias que contar a los foreros que siguen el hilo.
Pero esto es lo que hay, cobro 1100 euros a jornada completa y no follo desde el año pasado.
Alguno habría saltado ya de un balcón, pero yo sigo aquí porque tengo fe.
Tengo fe en que las cosas aún pueden cambiar y sé que la chortina de Fargo está por ahí, deseando que la conozca.
La hija de Daniel Larruso es mi prototipo, ella me enseña kárate y yo le enseño el país entre polvo y polvo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

No se puede escapar de la galera, todo está montado para que el remero desertor tenga que volver al remo.


----------



## Karlova (27 Sep 2022)

que asco de día, mira que había comenzado con ganas pero me he ido viniendo abajo, además me ha tocado los cojones un comentario de mi jefa, aunque en realidad ha sido una chorrada. Los martes definitivamente son el peor día de la semana. Además la puta bolsa cayendo... Bueno me voy a dar una vuelta para despejarme y ver chortinas. Los días de mierda como este también cuentan.
@Fargo tu tienes la pasta invertida?


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> @Fargo tu tienes la pasta invertida?



Qué va, lo tengo todo en la cuenta.
Sé que el dinero pierde valor, pero si lo invierto mal y lo pierdo, casi mejor dejarlo donde está.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué va, lo tengo todo en la cuenta.
> Sé que el dinero pierde valor, pero si lo invierto mal y lo pierdo, casi mejor dejarlo donde está.



No eres el único, yo he hablado con el banco en varias ocasiones y me ofrecen productos y tal y luego leyendolo todo bien descubres que tienes unas rentabilidades de mierda para ganarte unos pocos euros anuales a riesgo de perder algo de lo invertido si las historias raras de primas de riesgo, bonos fluctuantes y ostias putas varias van en picado.

Yo no tengo ni puta idea, me da pavor meter pasta en algo y perder....

No sé...
Los antiguos PLAZOS FIJOS es lo único que motivaba a meter algo de pasta a rentar, pero ya o no los ofrecen en las entidades o no tienen rentabilidad apenas. Quizá ahora con la subida de tipos del BC puede que empiecen a merecer la pena.

En fin, que no tengo ni zorra, y me jode.


----------



## Karlova (27 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No eres el único, yo he hablado con el banco en varias ocasiones y me ofrecen productos y tal y luego leyendolo todo bien descubres que tienes unas rentabilidades de mierda para ganarte unos pocos euros anuales a riesgo de perder algo de lo invertido si las historias raras de primas de riesgo, bonos fluctuantes y ostias putas varias van en picado.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni puta idea, me da pavor meter pasta en algo y perder....
> 
> ...





Fargo dijo:


> Qué va, lo tengo todo en la cuenta.
> Sé que el dinero pierde valor, pero si lo invierto mal y lo pierdo, casi mejor dejarlo donde está.



meter a fondos indexados por dios, os cavais el hoyo vosotros solos


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> meter a fondos indexados por dios, os cavais el hoyo vosotros solos



Le echaré un hogo.....

O dos

Zankius.

Si entiendo un puto lenguaje de programación digo yo que entenderé un poco de información financiera.....
-


----------



## Karlova (27 Sep 2022)

es invertir a un indice, al MSCI world o S&P500 que son las principales bolsas del mundo. en la indexación replicas al indice adquiriendo participaciones pequeñas de todas las empresas que lo forman. Por lo tanto es una forma ultradiversificada de invertir, ya que no inviertes a una empresa o un sector, sino que por decirlo de alguna forma inviertes "al mundo". A largo plazo estos idos ndices siempre han crecido y tienen comisiones muy bajas ya que los gestiona una maquina "llamado roboadvisor" . En España el prinicipal roboadvisor es Indexa Capital, mirate el video si te interesa.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Sep 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> es invertir a un indice, al MSCI world o S&P500 que son las principales bolsas del mundo. en la indexación replicas al indice adquiriendo participaciones pequeñas de todas las empresas que lo forman. Por lo tanto es una forma ultradiversificada de invertir, ya que no inviertes a una empresa o un sector, sino que por decirlo de alguna forma inviertes "al mundo". A largo plazo estos idos ndices siempre han crecido y tienen comisiones muy bajas ya que los gestiona una maquina "llamado roboadvisor" . En España el prinicipal roboadvisor es Indexa Capital, mirate el video si te interesa.



Muchas gracias tio!! Le echo un ojo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Sep 2022)

Yo ayer hice la encuesta a nivel interno de satisfacción de mi galera.

LLega a los superjefes, llega, yo creo que si llega (les cuesta pasta, la hace una auditora externa) además si los resultados salen mal porque la moral de la plantilla está floja los mandos intermedios vienen se reunen con sus equipos en plan paternalista y ponen voces suavecitas y dicen:
¿Qué os pasa chicos?

Pues eso, la primera pregunta fué esta:



Y te daban posibles respuestas:

ENFADADO, DECEPCIONADO, INDIFERENTE, SATISFECHO....

Al dar a enfadado la siguiente pregunta fué:

¿Porqué está enfadado?

Y ahi ya solte todo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paco12346 (27 Sep 2022)

DEJAR EL REMO NUNCAFOLLISTAS , SI NO HAY CHOCHOS PARA TODOS NO NABRA REMEROS , COMUNISMO SEXUAL CHOCHITOS APRETADOS A PELO PARA TODOS


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> DEJAR EL REMO NUNCAFOLLISTAS , SI NO HAY CHOCHOS PARA TODOS NO NABRA REMEROS , COMUNISMO SEXUAL CHOCHITOS APRETADOS A PELO PARA TODOS



Joder, por fin alguien que entiende la paradoja del remero nuncafollista.
Sea usted bienvenido al hilo, que alguien le ponga una copa a este señor:


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues eso, la primera pregunta fué esta:
> 
> Y te daban posibles respuestas:
> 
> ...



Pero cuéntenos lo que soltó, por amor de Dios.
Aquí nos va la marcha.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero cuéntenos lo que soltó, por amor de Dios.
> Aquí nos va la marcha.



Esto puse:



> Estoy muy decepcionado con el trato proporcionado por la empresa después de 17 años trabajando en ella.
> 
> Las posibilidades de cambio de puesto son prácticamente NULAS, aún teniendo una holgada experiencia en el puesto destino o haberlo ejercido durante más de una década y haberlo dejado temporalmente por causa de una excedencia por estudios (mi caso).
> 
> ...



Por cierto, me suda la polla si hay alguien de mi galera leyendome o siguiendome y reconocen quien soy.
ME SUDA LA POLLA TODO.

Sé que igual no sirve de nada, pero me deshaoga y además... tengo aún dos canales más donde ser jodidamente irreverente, jodidamente maleducado y jodidamente tocapelotas.

Y lo mejor, que no podrán despedirme porque cumplir con los minimos del curro: CUMPLO.

Asi que, ellos verán... me lo pasaré bien siendo un jodido tocapelotas y me tendrán que aguantar.


----------



## Azote87 (27 Sep 2022)

10 horas de remo hoy , 5 de ellas para paguitas y políticos


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Esto puse:



Cuando digo que este hilo lleva desde Abril en el top 10 no es por nada de lo que yo haya escrito, sino por la enorme cantidad de aportaciones valiosas que tiene.
Ahí tenéis otra de @Discrepante Libre, mostrando la vergonzosa forma de proceder de la típica empresa privada de este país.
Me ha recordado mucho a mi empresa, luego estos jefazos se quejarán en la tele de que faltan remeros.


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Sep 2022)

¿Pero porqué no os limitáis a tocaros los cojones, sudar de todo o esconderos por cualquier lado a jugar al Locobingo/ver putillas en Instagram como hago yo?

Yo cuando no tengo que ir a algún sitio y no puedo quedarme por ahí en un bar, que a lo mejor estoy en la central ,me meto a la ducha con una silla y me pego allí una hora o lo que haga falta. Salgo me pego un paseo para que vean que sigo vivo y de vuelta al vestuario a tocarme la huevada. Y el viernes día 30 a cobrarlas bien cobradas.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Pero porqué no os limitáis a tocaros los cojones, sudar de todo o esconderos por cualquier lado a jugar al Locobingo



No es tan fácil en mi caso, tengo un encargadillo encima, compañeros chivatos y las cámaras del aeropuerto vigilando mis movimientos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es tan fácil en mi caso, tengo un encargadillo encima, compañeros chivatos y las cámaras del aeropuerto vigilando mis movimientos.



En tu caso, solo la GUERRAZA que si Dios quiere está a la vuelta de la esquina te dará la oportunidad de correr.


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es tan fácil en mi caso, tengo un encargadillo encima, compañeros chivatos y las cámaras del aeropuerto vigilando mis movimientos.



Da igual tu trabaja pero a tu ritmo, imagínate que llevaras una pesa de 10Kg colgando de cada huevo, pues esa debe ser tu velocidad.

A mitad de mañana tírate al suelo y di que te ha dado una lumbalgia y que te lleven a la mutua de accidentes, te pincharan un Valium en el culo y el resto del día dormirás tranquilo endrogao con un par de días de baja. Puedes aprovechar la baja para irte de putas que entre semana van más tranquilas.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> En tu caso, solo la GUERRAZA que si Dios quiere está a la vuelta de la esquina te dará la oportunidad de correr.



No vamos a tener esa suerte de una GUERRAZA.
Parece otro circo televisivo de un conflicto entre primos fronterizos que nos queda muy lejos.
Eso sí, ha venido muy bien para tener al populacho distraído y subir los precios de todo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Da igual tu trabaja pero a tu ritmo, imagínate que llevaras una pesa de 10Kg colgando de cada huevo, pues esa debe ser tu velocidad.
> 
> A mitad de mañana tírate al suelo y di que te ha dado una lumbalgia y que te lleven a la mutua de accidentes, te pincharan un Valium en el culo y el resto del día dormirás tranquilo endrogao con un par de días de baja. Puedes aprovechar la baja para irte de putas que entre semana van más tranquilas.



Llevo 5 años sin cogerme una baja por nada, increíble pero cierto.
En lo de trabajar despacio sí he hecho grandes progresos, a veces me imagino que soy andaluz.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

Pero les joden y el que las escribe se desahoga, así que nunca está de más escribirlas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero les joden y el que las escribe se desahoga, así que nunca está de más escribirlas.



Asi es, además si que llegan a donde sea porque les jode que los resultados de esa auditoria sean malos (lo sé de buena tinta). Además les cuesta una pasta, con lo rancios que son.

Me suda la polla todo ya.....

¿Qué me despiden? De puta madre, a cobrar el paro.
¿Qué no me despiden? De puta madre, a seguir currando.
¿Qué me despiden y no lo justifican adecuadamente? Denuncia por improcedente.

Mientrás tanto y por REIRSE DE MI EN MI PUTA CARA, me lo pasaré pipa: Irreverente, maleducado y contestón: Les rentara más ignorarme, seré como un adolescente kinki que la lia en clase.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Asi es, además si que llegan a donde sea porque les jode que los resultados de esa auditoria sean malos (lo sé de buena tinta). Además les cuesta una pasta, con lo rancios que son.
> 
> Me suda la polla todo ya.....
> 
> ...



Creo que @Bizarroff estaría de acuerdo en añadir este matiz.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

A remar cabrones.
Ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## Karlova (28 Sep 2022)

son tiempos convulsos, muchos cambios en la empresas a las que les cuesta encontrar personal competente, es una buena oportunidad para el remero medio, pero es importante no estancarse y cambiar de galera si es necesario por mucha pereza que de. La gente cada vez aguanta menos tonterías de los jefes palilleros porque saben que las empresas de RRHH andan a la caza de remeros


----------



## kokod (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 5 años sin cogerme una baja por nada, increíble pero cierto.
> En lo de trabajar despacio sí he hecho grandes progresos, a veces me imagino que soy andaluz.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> porque pones todo el rato ese rostro? quien es ese?



De todos los comentarios del hilo, este me parece el más indignante.
Es el puto Billy Bob Thornton, por amor de Dios.
Ha hecho peliculones, es el protagonista de la serie Fargo y en sus ratos libres se ligó a Angelina Jolie cuando todavía era una chortina.
Luego esta le pidió adoptar un hijo de cada color, Billy se divorció de ella (por loca) y luego Angelina se lió con un tal Brad Pitt.
Más respeto a este hombre que no llega al 1'70 y ha hecho hazañas impresionantes.


----------



## Murray's (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Murray's (28 Sep 2022)

@Fargo, como diria un amigo , mel de caramel


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (28 Sep 2022)

Lo único que veo yo que nos pueda salvar es un bienio o un trienio de carencia de nóminas públicas y pensiones. Si el funcionario no acude al puesto se abre expediente disciplnairo y separación de servicio sin derecho a paro. Si quiere conservar el puesto, tres años de carencia de sueldo, sería como una inversión para no quebrar España y poder seguir disfrutando de su plaza, un pequeño "arreón". Por lo que conozco, el 99% de los funcionarios podrían vivir 2, 3 y 10 años sin percibir remuneración sin que su "modus vivendi" se resintiera un ápice.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (28 Sep 2022)

Los palilleros y empresaurios son meros transmisores de las políticas tercermundistas de los gobiernos PP y PSOE. Si el Estado ya grava hasta el 80% de los beneficios de las empresas ¿cómo cojones van a pagar bien si ya empiezan en ese punto de partida? En irlanda gravan el 12% y en Andorra el límite 10%, por eso en Irlanda el salario medio es 70.000 euros, el gobierno no les incauta los beneficios y pueden pagar bien. Solo países panchitoides y africanos tienen esos impuestos tercemundistas:

Colombia 71,9%
Brasil 65,1%
China: 64,9%
México: 53%
India: 52,1%
Grecia: 51,9%

Obviamente esos países están en la meirda porque sus gobiernos roban los beneficios de las empresas para repartirlos entre amiguetes y comprar lealtades. En España, como los funcionatas teletrabajan 4 días, y las 200 jefas de negociado de la montero se llevan esos beneficios, es imposible que le lleguen al remero, me parece hasta ofensivo tener que explicar esto, pero bueno, así va España.


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De todos los comentarios del hilo, este me parece el más indignante.
> Es el puto Billy Bob Thornton, por amor de Dios.
> Ha hecho peliculones, es el protagonista de la serie Fargo y en sus ratos libres se ligó a Angelina Jolie cuando todavía era una chortina.
> Luego esta le pidió adoptar un hijo de cada color, Billy se divorció de ella (por loca) y luego Angelina se lió con un tal Brad Pitt.
> ...



es que nunca he sido de ver series-cine y fijarme en los famosos,por eso mismo no tengo ni idea de esta gente


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

a mi en una ett un viejo me chilló hace unos 4-5 años y le dije que no me chillara,me dijo es que no te enteras

al poco me fuí

que contraten a panchos-negros-moros-yonquies y que les chillen todo lo que quieran

yo por ahí no paso por unos €€€€ de mierda


----------



## amanciortera (28 Sep 2022)

PLACITA O PAGUITA O BAJACIONES GODER


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> DEJAR EL REMO NUNCAFOLLISTAS , SI NO HAY CHOCHOS PARA TODOS NO NABRA REMEROS , COMUNISMO SEXUAL CHOCHITOS APRETADOS A PELO PARA TODOS



si aguantas el remo tienes putas para follar

como folles a pelo y tengas hijos te toca remar de por vida


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me vendría bien cuando salgo del remo, una novieta guarrilla que se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
> No puede ser tan difícil ligarse una niñata tiktokera de estas.
> Alguna idea?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205877



esas niñas con todo en su sitio tienen chavales jóvenes chads de su edad que van al gym y tienen dinero para invitarla

de su edad y de 30-35

tu ofreces menos que ellos por eso no te las ligas

yo igual,ofrezco menos todavía por eso no me las ligo

eso es lo que hay que entender


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El botín de guerra del remero, si el Gobierno no me garantiza ESTO va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre.
> Tiene que ser chortina, las Charos de mi edad me dan repelús.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1203981



si es que da igual que no sean charos

la mayoría de mujeres con 25-30 años dan miedo,quitando a muchas latinas y si no es fisicamente es de forma de ser

no te digo ya con +30... la muerte,a mi me dan miedo a no ser que tenga cara bonita y sea femenina y no suele ser el caso

miedo y muy mal rollo,cuanto mas lejos mejor


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

Irse a Reino Unido a fregar platos nunca me ha llamado la atención, que es a lo que va la mayoría de españoles ahí.
Otra cosa es que tengas un nivel muy alto de inglés, igual que en Alemania si tienes un nivel alto de alemán.
En ese caso puedes meter el hocico en otros trabajos y estar bastante bien allí, las cifras de paro son muy bajas.


----------



## Karlova (28 Sep 2022)

los gritos y faltas de respeto debería ser una línea roja. con los palilleros no se negocia nada ni se dialoga, uno solo debería sentarse a hablar con el palillero con la carta de dimisión en una mano y el precontrato de otra empresa en la otra


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> esas niñas con todo en su sitio tienen chavales jóvenes chads de su edad que van al gym y tienen dinero para invitarla
> 
> de su edad y de 30-35
> 
> ...



Yo solo digo que me haría ilusiòn echarme una novia chortina siendo yo un treintañero pollavieja.
Sería un subidón para afrontar los turnos de la galera, si tengo una novieta jovenzuela encararía el remo de otra manera.
Ya he remado teniendo novia y no hay color.
Se puede remar y de hecho yo llevo tiempo hacièndolo, pero noto que me faltan emociones fuertes que solo puede darte una hembra prieta, divertida y con jijajeo natural propio de su edad.


----------



## Karlova (28 Sep 2022)

siempre he pensado que irse a algún país de estos siempre serás un segundón y los nativos te ven como un inmigrante y por lo tanto inferior. En cambio España es una mierda pero si te lo montas bien puedes pasar por delante de mucha gente


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo solo digo que me haría ilusiòn echarme una novia chortina siendo yo un treintañero pollavieja.
> Sería un subidón para afrontar los turnos de la galera, si tengo una novieta jovenzuela encararía el remo de otra manera.
> Ya he remado teniendo novia y no hay color.
> Se puede remar y de hecho yo llevo tiempo hacièndolo, pero noto que me faltan emociones fuertes que solo puede darte una hembra prieta, divertida y con jijajeo natural propio de su edad.



A mi me jode reconocerlo, pero es asi. Sin una novia folladora y pizpireta con olor a coco, con la que quedar despues de trabajar, no siento motivacion. Es como si el dinero no sirviese para nada. 

Encima cada vez es mas dificil, ya se me han quitado las ganas de remar, de follar, de estar don tias y casi hasta de vivir. Solo una buena chorti y una guerra contra los rojos y judios podria levantar mi espiritu.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> A mi me jode reconocerlo, pero es asi. Sin una novia folladora y pizpireta con olor a coco, con la que quedar despues de trabajar, no siento motivacion. *Es como si el dinero no sirviese para nada.*



Esa es la cuestión, ha dado usted en el clavo.
Para qué cojones quiero yo tener ahorros para OCIO si el ocio al que quiero acceder no es accesible con dinero?
Antes de que digáis lo de las putas, no tiene nada que ver.
Las putas deben tomarse como una masajista a la que vas cuando tienes una hinchazón en el rabo, te descongestiona la zona y te vas.
Eso no tiene nada que ver con tener novia, son cosas distintas.


----------



## lamoffj (28 Sep 2022)

A mí o me ponen esto cada día O VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE!!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> A mí o me ponen esto cada día O VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE!!







__





Cargando…






www.slumi.com





Por 120€/hora la tienes.


----------



## lamoffj (28 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si tiene cara de mandril  

Me gustan más occidentales, más delgaditas y más limpitas y pizpis. No me ha convencido esa.


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

estuve 5 años en el ejército aguantando de todo por no tener que aguantar viejos borrachos de etts o trabajos de esclavo hasta que no di mas de sí y me fuí

luego duré unos meses en empresas de estas descargando camiones y de limpieza y me fuí

ahora con 40 iba a ir a probar a trabajar al campo con un conocido pakistaníe porque los veo mas educados y mejor trato que el español borracho yonquie medio pero me ha salido una lumbalgia en casa porque si y ahora no puedo ir a ganarme unos euros

si el cuerpo respondiera como con 20 yo iría encantando pero ya te empiezan a salir cosas y con la sanidad de la pública te quedas igual

paracetamol y fuera de aquí,pues así no se como pretenden tener remeros sanos para los trabajos físicos

y no soy ningún alcohólico-yonquie que de problemas a nadie

pero este es el perfil que te sueles encontrar en los trabajos físicos,alcohólicos yonquies de 25 a 60 años

.....................


----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Pero si tiene cara de mandril
> 
> Me gustan más occidentales, más delgaditas y más limpitas y pizpis. No me ha convencido esa.


----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## lamoffj (28 Sep 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


>



Las caras, Juan, grábales las caras. La de la madre es digna del museo de los horrores.


----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Sep 2022)

*el agotamiento de las rameras:*


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> A mí o me ponen esto cada día O VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE!!



La paradoja del remero nuncafollista...
Dentro de 1000 años los alienígenas vendrán a la Tierra y no entenderán como había hombres que iban a remar todo el día sin tener un chocho esperando en casa.
En su planeta, mucho más avanzado que este TODOS LOS REMEROS, desde científicos a obreros de la construcción follaban sin parar y ese era el secreto del rápido avance de su civilización y tecnología punta.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Sep 2022)

Yo hoy he currado 5 horas efectivas, he salido al café con la abogada y la chica de la gasolinera me da palique, hasta después de decirme adiós me ha vuelto a decir adiós con la mano.

Es todo raro, si lavo el coche me dice que si viene a ayudarme... hay unas cuantas y siempre es la misma, siempre lleno el depósito, a lo mismo piensa que tengo más cash jajaja.

No digo que sea nada pero es agradable que le traten a uno bien.

Llegó a casa y la parienta esta de buenas, todo bien por hoy.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo hoy he currado 5 horas efectivas, he salido al café con la abogada y *la chica de la gasolinera me da palique*, hasta después de decirme adiós me ha vuelto a decir adiós con la mano.



Igual es porque tienes un bmw que parece de narcotraficante, el coche te está haciendo la mitad del trabajo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual es porque tienes un bmw que parece de narcotraficante, el coche te está haciendo la mitad del trabajo.



Si tiene 11 años, por Dios, aunque está impecable, además tampoco estoy cascado, estoy más delgado que la mayoría y con pelo.


Y de remate el BMW lleva sillita de niño.


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo solo digo que me haría ilusiòn echarme una novia chortina siendo yo un treintañero pollavieja.
> Sería un subidón para afrontar los turnos de la galera, si tengo una novieta jovenzuela encararía el remo de otra manera.
> Ya he remado teniendo novia y no hay color.
> Se puede remar y de hecho yo llevo tiempo hacièndolo, pero noto que me faltan emociones fuertes que solo puede darte una hembra prieta, divertida y con jijajeo natural propio de su edad.



es que con 40 años no puedes tener una jovencita de estas como no seas rico

porqué?te lo acabo de decir,da igual lo que tu quieras,ellas también quieren hombres jóvenes y guapos de 25-30 no cuarentones derroidos

lo mismo que tampoco nos atrae una chica que no esté buena de 25 años,porque es lo único que atrae

cualquier mujer por mucho que se cuide y esté follable no tiene nada que hacer vs una chortina de 20 años con todo en su sitio

por mucho dinero que tenga,por mucha carrera,por mucho chalet con piscina,por mucha empresa de papie,etc..

a no ser que sea una enmurada millonaria como britney spears que está con un moro modelo xD

y aunque la veas así a los 5 años se va a tomar por culo como todos al perder la juventud por mucho que se cuide

pero tenemos el porno y las putas,el porno cuando te vayas a acostar y dormir mas contento y las putas para cuando veas una así jovencita que se meta a puta pues la contratas y a follar

si está buena y tu no tienes pasta no tienes nada que hacer,tiene cien mil tirándole caña por apps,jóvenes-policías que se matan al gym-médicos-empresarios-herederos con chalets-fincas-pisos...

siempre quedarán con estos antes,aunque estos solo quieran follársela y puerta,ellas encantandas de quedar con un chad remero premium y mejor eso que estar con un mileurista derroido-barriobajero yonquie si la chica no es barriobajera

o putes o hacerle hijo a alguna española-pancha-del este y pensión de por vida para que esté contigo remando como un hijoputa hasta que te mueras

eso si quieres estar con jovencitas,si no pues intenta ligar con mayores de 30 o putes

así estamos todos los solteros

y los que están emparejados aparte del remo trabajo en casa-aguantar familiares-hijos-padres de compañeros del cole-ser el responsable de nuevas personas de por vida(sus hijos)...con una charo de 40-50 derroidísima

si tu te quejas como estarán ellos,por bien que se lo pasen con sus hijos de niños estos luego se juntan con chavales de su edad y pasan de los padres que solo les queda remar y ver como sus hijos pasan de ellos

no t digo ya de los abuelos.......


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si tiene 11 años, por Dios, además tampoco estoy cascado, estoy más delgado que la mayoría y con pelo.
> 
> 
> Y de remate el BMW lleva sillita de niño.



El modelo que tienes tú ha envejecido muy bien, lo recuerdo porque casualmente a mí se me puso a tiro el mismo modelo, debatimos sobre ello en el hilo.
Con tenerlo bien de pintura da el pego de modelo actual, ahora con tanto SUV una berlina con "pegada" llama más la atención.


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a mi en una ett un viejo me chilló hace unos 4-5 años y le dije que no me chillara,me dijo es que no te enteras
> 
> al poco me fuí
> 
> ...



cabe decir que se me encaró un pancho pandillero malote de 20 y otro viejo yonquie de 60

y otro yonquie que había estado en la cárcel e iba de malote ahí xD

lo que da asco no es trabajar,si no trabajar con gente de mierda que te amarga la existencia y aguantarlos....

aguantar basura humana no está pagada,yo no tengo estudios pero no voy de malote ni molesto a nadie porque si y este es el tipo de gente que te encuentras en los trabajos sin cualificación


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El modelo que tienes tú ha envejecido muy bien, lo recuerdo porque casualmente a mí se me puso a tiro el mismo modelo, debatimos sobre ello en el hilo.
> Con tenerlo bien de pintura da el pego de modelo actual, ahora con tanto SUV una berlina con "pegada" llama más la atención.





Una berlina es esto, además de Síndrome de Diógenes incipiente o vagancia del langosto, lo mío es un coupé.

Ese es el estado actual, no hay ningun A4 B5 en el estado del de mi viejo.


----------



## lamoffj (28 Sep 2022)

Lo pienso seriamente. Prepararme, dejarlo todo e ingresar a un monasterio. Ya que en lo terrenal no tengo motivos para remar, igual remar para mayor gloria de Dios me ayuda y me hace sentir mejor. La vida monástica tiene su intríngulis y, total, poco me importa el nuncafollismo. Llevo veintipico años así.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> es que con 40 años no puedes tener una jovencita de estas como no seas rico
> 
> porqué?te lo acabo de decir,da igual lo que tu quieras,ellas también quieren hombres jóvenes y guapos de 25-30 no cuarentones derroidos



Tengo 34, pero el remo me quitó el pizpiretismo y aparento 54.
Solo un chochete de chortina puede devolverme la juventud perdida, todavía no he tirado la toalla porque sé que si me rindo me pillo tal depresión que no salgo más a la calle hasta que los coches vuelen.


----------



## lamoffj (28 Sep 2022)

Y lo peor de todo es que tengo un remo que ya quisieran muchos. Con mi edad me pagan bien, me dan beneficios, estoy en un sector puntero y demandado, tengo la posibilidad de hacer y aprender cosas... Pero siento que no aguantaré mucho más haciendo esto, llevando esta vida. Sin nada por lo que remar más que por mí mismo (que en realidad ya es) y por unos cuantos ceros en la cuenta. No tengo una mujer fiel con la que formar una familia, no tengo una propiedad en la que practicar mis aficiones y disfrutar de mi espacio... Lo dicho. Me he pillado unos días en noviembre y seguramente los pase en algún monasterio yo solo, sin dar explicaciones a nadie.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 34, pero el remo me quitó el pizpiretismo y aparento 54.
> Solo un chochete de chortina puede devolverme la juventud perdida, todavía no he tirado la toalla porque sé que si me rindo me pillo tal depresión que no salgo más a la calle hasta que los coches vuelen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1208326



A mi me gustan las tías de unos 30 años, las mayores las que están bien, mi tope es unos 45, de ahí en adelante no me dicen absolutamente nada.

Una chortina con esa edad jodido, pero bueno con 37 me lié con una medio dominicana de 19 el fallo es que era un poco negra...


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Una chortina con esa edad jodido, pero bueno con 37 me lié con una medio dominicana de 19 el fallo es que era un poco negra



Te sentiste más joven tras probar su roscón de reyes?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te sentiste más joven tras probar su roscón de reyes?



No, fue horroroso, con gilipolleces de niñata y demás, hace ilusión en el momento pero luego ves que estas en otra onda, la otra pensando solo en fiestas y volviendote loco... quita quita... 

Y eso que si arrancó de fiesta vuelvo de dia pero no me apetece todos los findes de viernes a domingo como cuando tenía 20 años.


----------



## Fargo (28 Sep 2022)

.


Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No, fue horroroso, con gilipolleces de niñata y demás, hace ilusión en el momento pero luego ves que estas en otra onda, la otra pensando solo en fiestas y volviendote loco... quita quita...
> 
> Y eso que si arrancó de fiesta vuelvo de dia pero no me apetece todos los findes de viernes a domingo como cuando tenía 20 años.



La idea es dar con una que no le vaya la fiesta, que se conforme con estar rollo tranquis con su novio cuando sale de clase o del curro.
He tenido novias así, suelen ser chicas muy apegadas a su familia, hogareñas, les gustan las series y hasta se vician a algùn videojuego.
Es cierto que hay muy pocas así, cada vez hay menos.


----------



## XRL (28 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Pero si tiene cara de mandril
> 
> Me gustan más occidentales, más delgaditas y más limpitas y pizpis. No me ha convencido esa.



pero tiene 19 años y aunque tu tengas 40-50 derroyed y puedas ser su padre te la follas

yo igual mas de 30€ no pagaria,antes me busco una colombiana de 30años-30€ a tope de gama xd


----------



## lamoffj (29 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero tiene 19 años y aunque tu tengas 40-50 derroyed y puedas ser su padre te la follas
> 
> yo igual mas de 30€ no pagaria,antes me busco una colombiana de 30años-30€ a tope de gama xd



No quiero que esto se convierta en un hilo sobre mis gustos sexuales, pero sí que diré que soy un poquito degenerado y peculiar (sin guarradas, eso sí. Simplemente atípico).


----------



## XRL (29 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 34, pero el remo me quitó el pizpiretismo y aparento 54.
> Solo un chochete de chortina puede devolverme la juventud perdida, todavía no he tirado la toalla porque sé que si me rindo me pillo tal depresión que no salgo más a la calle hasta que los coches vuelen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1208326



pues no vas a pillar chortina ni de coña a no ser que sea pagando sus caprichos como si fueras su padre xd,ahí tienes el ejemplo

y aunque intentes mejorar tu imagen por ejercicio que hagas la cara no rejuvenece,si no se fijan en normalitos no chads de su edad ni de coña van a hacerlo en normales con mas años que ellas,esto pasa igual con nosotros

a no ser que les des cosas,cosas que se consiguen con dinero,pero claro con 1000€ no puedes compar nada del otro mundo y como tu tienen miles para quedar,sacarle el dinero y puerta al siguiente

es lo que hacen las putas cuando tienen buen aspecto,luego ya no les queda otra que quedarse con remeros cuando pasan de los 30-35 que les hacen hijos pensándose estos que han triunfado en la vida por tener coño a pelo a mano xd

y lo que les queda es la carrera de la rata hasta que se mueran aguantando a una derroida por haberle hecho hijos porque esta ya no tiene 20-25 si no +35 y lo que viene

pero ni aguantar a una derroida que se piensa que tiene 20 años ni a una niña que por tener buen aspecto con 20-25 se piensa que tienes que besar por donde pase

por eso el porno y les putes,ves y follas con jóvenes pagando pero no las aguantas y te libras de aguantar ninguna derroida

yo lo veo la mejor opción,ni de coña aguanto a una niña de 20,me tiene que pagar ella por aguantarla,que la aguanten sus padres o el arrastrao que a cambio se la folle


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues no vas a pillar chortina ni de coña a no ser que sea pagando sus caprichos como si fueras su padre



No voy a tirar la toalla, tengo 34 años.
Voy al gym, soy guapete de cara (dicho por mujeres), tengo trabajo y coche.
Con eso debería ser suficiente para engañar a alguna y se encapriche del tito Fargo.
Estoy convencido de que si viviera en otro país tendría varias para elegir todo el rato, y muchos de los que habéis escrito también ligariáis el triple.
Es algo que no conviene olvidar, España es un sitio muy difícil para el ligoteo, nuestras mujeres están entre las más divas del mundo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Sep 2022)

@Fargo veo que dices esto:

"Tengo 34, pero el remo me quitó el pizpiretismo y aparento 54."

Creo que son los madrugones y las jornadas nocturnas que te pegas.

Cuando dejes ese remo o cambies a otro, mejorarás.

Yo cuando madrugaba para ir al remo de mañanas: He tenido horarios de entrar a las 6:30, 7 y 7:30 tenia una cara que parecia un abuelo. Cuando he dejado de madrugar (voy fijo de tardes... si ya sé que no te gusta eso jejeje), tengo una cara con 44 años bastante decente y cuando me afeito (que tengo ya la barba cana), no aparento los 44 tengo cara de tio de 35 a 40 años.

Los madrugones joden el rostro que no veas, legañoso, se te acentuan las arrugas de expresión, ojos hinchados...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Sep 2022)

El hombre no está echo para madrugar no señor. Se madruga para coger un tren e irse de vacaciones o un avión. Madrugar antes de las 8:00 a.m para ir al remo deberia estar prohibido por ley ...


----------



## XRL (29 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> No quiero que esto se convierta en un hilo sobre mis gustos sexuales, pero sí que diré que soy un poquito degenerado y peculiar (sin guarradas, eso sí. Simplemente atípico).



mis gustos a mis 40 años son follarme colombianas de 25-30,todo lo demás   cuanto mas lejos mejor

en cuanto a sexo se refiere,en cuanto a amistad-pareja no quiero nada con ninguna porque paso de problemas con nadie

si lo dices por el aspecto pues yo de chaval me fijaba mucho en la cara porque de chaval todas son feas y viejas cuando tienens 15-20 menos unas pocas,pero fué empezar a follarme cuerpazos en los 20-30 y dije bufff mil veces mejor cuerpazo que cara para follar xD

la cara es lo mejor para hablar con alguien,clase-trabajo-amigos-pareja....pero follar?????????????????? xD

no se irán contigo y tendrás que pagar por ello aunque solo sea un rato,pero no veas,eso te resucita por muerto que estés

es como el agua bendita

la cara de chorti a los 25 se va a tomar por culo y pasa a tener cara de mujer,el cuerpo quien se lo curra aguanta unos años mas

en cuanto a cara las europeas guapas jovencitas son mas guapas como las del este pero en cuanto a cuerpo las colombianas mandan

se meten a puta y se operan las tetas-la cara y todo lo que pueden para ello xd

las del este suelen ser delgadas y se cuidan para tener buena cara pero ya,el cuerpo puf,pero al menos tienen bonita cara no como las europeas que dan asco y miedo al pasar de los 30

igualmente a los 40 también pierden la carita guapa por muy rusas que sean xd y luego dices hostia...ahí ya ni con maquillaje,se tienen que operar como angelina jolie

pero claro,luego miras la cara a una europea o pancha de +40 y dices ufff que asco-miedo

las cosas como son...

por eso todos/as babean por sus hijos,porque son las únicas caras bonitas que les van a hacer caso como si fuera un perro a cambio de mantenerlos,eso si de niños,pasada la niñez tranquilita es cuando viene lo bueno...


----------



## XRL (29 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No voy a tirar la toalla, tengo 34 años.
> Voy al gym, soy guapete de cara (dicho por mujeres), tengo trabajo y coche.
> Con eso debería ser suficiente para engañar a alguna y se encapriche del tito Fargo.
> Estoy convencido de que si viviera en otro país tendría varias para elegir todo el rato, y muchos de los que habéis escrito también ligariáis el triple.
> Es algo que no conviene olvidar, España es un sitio muy difícil para el ligoteo, nuestras mujeres están entre las más divas del mundo.



xd

eso se hace con 20-25 para quedar con las de 15-25 que no saben por donde les viene el aire y van probando de aquí para allá

con 34 ni de coña,tienes que buscarte una mas feita que se piense que quieres ser su pareja-familia-hijos para que se quede contigo,una mas feita,una chortina ni de coña va a preferir estar con uno de 35 como no tenga buen piso y pueda vivir mantenida con sus caprichos como en casa de papi y mami y necesitando espacio-tiempo-calcio xd

ellas con 25 se pueden follar a los de 20-40,con 30 se pueden follar a los de 20-40,con 40 lo mismo siempre que estén buenas

en todos los paises también tienen posicionaditos-chads-malotes y remeros premium detrás de ellas

sean moros-negros-panchos-chinos,cambia la raza pero no la forma de relacionarse con las mujeres y ellas se van a sentir endiosadas donde se hayan criado

y si emigran se pegan la gran hostia pensándose que eran especiales y solo les queda remar como una desgraciada y aguantar a un remero baboso

como son si no los españoles que emigran????????????????????

como son si no los inmigrantes que vienen aqui??????? moros con moras,chinos con chinas,panchos con panchas,pakistani con pakistani,ruso con rusa...eso a no ser que ellas engañen a algún español para que las mantengan en su casa

pues las españolas hacen lo mismo en paises mas ricos,buscarse al posicionado-beta que las meta en su casa y las aguante

eso o buscarse a un español remero premium ingeniero o cosas así que reme por ella y la trate como si fuera una diosa o si no pueden buscarse un remero como ellas politatuado

lo mismo que hacen las panchas aquí,unas se juntan con ingenieros con camisa(posicionaditos) y otras con remeros(remeros)

en todos lados es lo mismo y la mujer siempre va a estar endiosada hasta que se va a la mierda fisicamente


----------



## lamoffj (29 Sep 2022)

¿Dónde están las chortis con olor a vainilla y coco, dónde? A ver que yo las vea, que estoy remando aquí pa ná.


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> ¿Dónde están las chortis con olor a vainilla y coco, dónde? A ver que yo las vea, que estoy remando aquí pa ná.



En el aeropuerto las veo todos los días.
Van muy apretadas, marcando culo y pubis.
Si te acercas un poco huelen a coco y vainilla, ahí es cuando recuerdo lo muerto que estoy por no tener una cuando vuelvo del remo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Murray's (29 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1208989



Trabajo hay a patadas mal pagado eso si, lo que faltan son chortinas para todos, no hay. Toca quedarse solo o tirar la caña a las de más de 30 o 40.


----------



## Murray's (29 Sep 2022)

XRL dijo:


> xd
> 
> eso se hace con 20-25 para quedar con las de 15-25 que no saben por donde les viene el aire y van probando de aquí para allá
> 
> ...



Asi es.


----------



## Progretón (29 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues aquí, lloriqueando por nuestros trabajos de mierda y las mujeres que no tenemos.
> *Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación*
> Encima hoy cuando salí del curro el coche no me arrancaba y lo dejé ahí aparcado, tuve que volver a casa en autobús.



Remar lleva al nuncafollismo. Ellas buscan un chad o un buen partido, y el remero no es ninguna de las dos cosas.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Sep 2022)

Invito a los remeros a que sigan remando con brío.

Sobre todo a los funcionarios. Es la única forma de quebrarlo todo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

5 años ya, reconozco que es un sitio especial para currar.
El problema son las empresas que subcontrata Aena para realizar los diferentes servicios, ahí entra mi empresa.
Los funcis de Aena son los reyes del aeropuerto, se tocan los cojones y hasta mis jefes les tienen miedo, porque trabajan para ellos y les pueden sancionar.


----------



## XRL (29 Sep 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Remar lleva al nuncafollismo. Ellas buscan un chad o un buen partido, y el remero no es ninguna de las dos cosas.



el remero se puede follar buenas putas e invitar a chavalas del montón a comer-comprarle algo y follárselas

aparte de xvideos como los no remeros


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

Yo lo veo más como la película Infiltrados, tú eres Matt Damon infiltrado en la policía pública y yo soy Dicaprio infiltrado en la mafia privada.
Nuestra misión, tocarnos las pelotas todo lo posible y contar los trapos sucios del lugar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 5 años ya, reconozco que es un sitio especial para currar.
> El problema son las empresas que subcontrata Aena para realizar los diferentes servicios, ahí entra mi empresa.
> Los funcis de Aena son los reyes del aeropuerto, se tocan los cojones y hasta mis jefes les tienen miedo, porque trabajan para ellos y les pueden sancionar.



No me extraña que veas a tantas chortinas y desesperes.
Entre las compañeras, azafatas y pasajeras que van y vienen....


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No me extraña que veas a tantas chortinas y desesperes.
> Entre las compañeras, azafatas y pasajeras que van y vienen....



Y yo remando, viendo la vida y los chochos pasar.


----------



## Paco12346 (29 Sep 2022)

EL QUE REME SIENDO NUNCAFOLLISTA LES DESEO LO PEOR SE LO MERECEN POR GILIPOLLAS ESCLAVOS DE UN SISTEMA QUE LOS DISCRIMINA MIENTRAS LOS ALFAS SE FOLLAN A TODOS CHOCHITOS FRESCOS LOS REMEROS GILIPOLLAS TIRANDO DEL CARRO PARA SOSTENER UN SISTEMA CORRUPTO


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

Horarios del finde, he cambiado una tarde para no hacer 3 tardes seguidas:
Viernes: de 15 a 23
Sábado: de 07 a 15
Domingo: de 15 a 23


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> EL QUE REME SIENDO NUNCAFOLLISTA LES DESEO LO PEOR SE LO MERECEN POR GILIPOLLAS ESCLAVOS DE UN SISTEMA QUE LOS DISCRIMINA MIENTRAS LOS ALFAS SE FOLLAN A TODOS CHOCHITOS FRESCOS LOS REMEROS GILIPOLLAS TIRANDO DEL CARRO PARA SOSTENER UN SISTEMA CORRUPTO



Me parece correcto tu punto de vista, pero olvidas un detalle en tu planteamiento.
Para dejar de remar hay que podérselo permitir, y no todo el mundo puede permitírselo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (29 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Horarios del finde, he cambiado una tarde para no hacer 3 tardes seguidas:
> Viernes: de 15 a 23
> Sábado: de 07 a 15
> Domingo: de 15 a 23



Tronco, aguantas eso porque quieres, busca otra cosa


----------



## Fargo (29 Sep 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Tronco, aguantas eso porque quieres, busca otra cosa



Qué va, solo de pensar en empezar en otro sitio...
Prefiero finalizar el contrato con esta empresa y estar un largo tiempo sin remar.
Luego ya habrá tiempo de pensar en otra cosa.


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esto se puede hacer porque vas a turnos pero entre el final de una jornada laboral y el inicio de la siguiente debe haber un mínimo de 12 horas de diferencia. Este periodo es obligatorio aun cuando se realicen horas extras. En trabajadores a turno si es posible que el descanso entre una jornada y otra no cumpla con las 12 horas establecidas cuando hay cambio de turno, pero serán compensadas en los días siguientes.



Ellos se escudan en que el cambio lo hice yo, para hacer los cuadrantes sí son listos.
Deben haber aprendido a base de denuncias, llevas un cuadrante sin separación de turnos a un abogado laboralista y es un juicio ganado.
También son listos para despedir, y ese es el motivo por el que yo aún sigo remando ahí.
Yo quiero una indemnización por despido improcedente, así que se cuidan mucho de no despedirme aunque haya bajado mi rendimiento de forma evidente, no vaya a ser que les demande.


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

De 15 a 23, las tardes no me gustan porque todo el día se centra en la galera.
Desde que te despiertas ya sabes que no puedes cansarte mucho ni irte muy lejos porque en un rato vas a remar.
Luego sales de allí y ya son las 23, solo te quedan fuerzas para ir a casa a dormir.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Sep 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Pero si tiene cara de mandril
> 
> Me gustan más occidentales, más delgaditas y más limpitas y pizpis. No me ha convencido esa.



Si el coño no es rosado es como follar un mono


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Si el coño no es rosado es como follar un mono



Chochos rosados para todos los remeros o bombonas en sedes.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chochos rosados para todos los remeros o bombonas en sedes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209830





Spoiler








Si no es rosado es un mono


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Un encargadillo de mi curro perdió la cabeza cuando una becaria de 24 años le tiró la caña.
Dejó a su mujer de 10 años y empezó el romance con la chortina.
Incluso abandonaba su puesto para irse a follar.
Tras 2 meses la chortina lo dejó, él perdió a su mujer y por supuesto también perdió el puesto de encargadillo.
Ahora es soldado raso al mismo nivel que yo, la chortina pasa por allí y ni le saluda.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No voy a tirar la toalla, tengo 34 años.
> Voy al gym, soy guapete de cara (dicho por mujeres), tengo trabajo y coche.
> Con eso debería ser suficiente para engañar a alguna y se encapriche del tito Fargo.
> Estoy convencido de que si viviera en otro país tendría varias para elegir todo el rato, y muchos de los que habéis escrito también ligariáis el triple.
> Es algo que no conviene olvidar, España es un sitio muy difícil para el ligoteo, nuestras mujeres están entre las más divas del mundo.



Usa el truco del opositor a Guardia Civil, eso les moja el chochete, pero debes saber hasta las fechas de exámenes y demás.


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Esa es la teoría, pero cuando te viene una chortina prieta y tú llevas años con una Charo malhumorada puedes bajar la guardia en el trabajo con el jijajeo y el culito respingón de la chortina.
Encima se ponía roja como un tomate para hablar con él, es difícil decir NO a eso.
Pero es lo que hay que hacer, a este tío le gustaba el puesto de encargadillo y ahora le toca bajar a la mina otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Otro consejo de oro para este HILO MÍTICO.


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Voy a almorzar, a las 15 empiezo en la galera y quiero ver algo de netflix antes de irme a ver lo mismo de todos los días.


----------



## Murray's (30 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a almorzar, a las 15 empiezo en la galera y quiero ver algo de netflix antes de irme a ver lo mismo de todos los días.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209875




En esa secuencia te faltó el coche y los atascos y el jefe cabrón por detrás chillando exigiendo más productividad.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un encargadillo de mi curro perdió la cabeza cuando una becaria de 24 años le tiró la caña.
> Dejó a su mujer de 10 años y empezó el romance con la chortina.
> Incluso abandonaba su puesto para irse a follar.
> Tras 2 meses la chortina lo dejó, él perdió a su mujer y por supuesto también perdió el puesto de encargadillo.
> Ahora es soldado raso al mismo nivel que yo, la chortina pasa por allí y ni le saluda.



Nunca metas la polla donde tengas la olla.
En tu caso, si se tercia y puesto que te importa una mierda ese curro, puedes hacer excepciones 
además necesitas una o dos alegrias amigo fargo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Sep 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Nunca metas la polla donde tengas la olla.
> En tu caso, si se tercia y puesto que te importa una mierda ese curro, puedes hacer excepciones



Coño rosado de blanca pizpi desinfectado del semen de los anteriores. Si no no vale la pena


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Sep 2022)

En mi curro, hipermercado, últimamente cogen a bastantes cajeras pizpiretas chortis apretaditas.
Las charo cajeras, están derroidas esperando que pasen los años rápido para pillar la pacojubilación.


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De 15 a 23, las tardes no me gustan porque todo el día se centra en la galera.
> Desde que te despiertas ya sabes que no puedes cansarte mucho ni irte muy lejos porque en un rato vas a remar.
> Luego sales de allí y ya son las 23, solo te quedan fuerzas para ir a casa a dormir.



Los horarios de tarde son una mierda. Si madrugas para hacer cosas, llegas cansado a trabajar. Si duermes hasta tarde estarás descansado, pero has desperdiciado tu tiempo libre. El horario de mañana es mejor, aunque saliendo a las 15, entre que llegas a casa, comes y descansas un poco, porque te has levantado a las 6, cuando te quieres dar cuenta son las 18:00. En invierno es casi de noche a esa hora y apetece todo mucho menos que con la luz del sol.


----------



## Karlova (30 Sep 2022)

hoy he hechho una cagada en la galera y mis jefes me han intentado dejar mal. Yo en la reunión y me he sorprendido a mi mismo lo mucho que me la estaba sudando todo. Quiero decir, la cagada no ha sido muy grave pero he pensado "ni de coña te van a echar y si lo hicieran Y QUE ?" con 40000€ ahorrados aumentando cada mes y siendo casapapis me siento con un gran colchón. Me he largado de la oficina sin decir adiós a nadie, no aguanto tonterías de ningún subnormal, siempre estoy preparado con el dedo en el gatillo. hay que poner límites rapidos para que los subnormales no te pisen


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Sep 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Horarios del finde, he cambiado una tarde para no hacer 3 tardes seguidas:
> Viernes: de 15 a 23
> Sábado: de 07 a 15
> Domingo: de 15 a 23



Interesante remada, 16 horas de 24, pa dormir te quedan 5-6, entre eso y comer pollas no sé qué es peor.


----------



## Fargo (30 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Interesante remada, 16 horas de 24, pa dormir te quedan 5-6, entre eso y comer pollas no sé qué es peor.



Ya, pero salgo a las 15 y adiós.
Lo deprimente es pasarse toda la tarde ahî dentro, encima por la tarde hay más vuelos.


----------



## Karlova (1 Oct 2022)

bueno tio al menos has tenido una cita, es una experiencia. hay gordas bastante percutibles pero no es habitual


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Mañana me mudo a mi zulo y firmo mi contrato abusivo con una empresa usurera. Estoy cagade, estoy hiper ansiose, que me subo por las paredes. Por favor necesito ánimos y ayuda, decidme que he echo bien llendo me sole y no compartiendo piso


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Preferís compartir piso o estar solos en un zulo? Ayuda


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

No puedo dormir, la ansiedad me supera, ayuda


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Por favor decidme que he echo bien dejando el piso patera y metiéndome en un zulo


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Tengo mucha ansiedad por favor contestas ayuda alguien que me diga que no la he cagado gastandome casi todo mi cuenco para estar peor. El barrio es gitanero, el estudio está nuevo, es lo único que he podido encontrar con mi presupuesto y gastandome más de medio sueldo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En esa secuencia te faltó el coche y los atascos y el jefe cabrón por detrás chillando exigiendo más productividad.



El coche es lo mejor del día para mí, vuelo rasante con tráfico fluido, me gusta cuando me subo al coche y me largo los viernes.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Venga hijos de puta, gracias por los ánimos ya me dejáis mucho más tranquila que os den por culo


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (1 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chochos rosados para todos los remeros o bombonas en sedes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1209830



*REPARTO EQUITATIVO DE CHORTIS POR LEY YA YA YA

CHAD POLLATATUADA MUERTO ABONO PA MI HUERTO*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> El coche es lo mejor del día para mí, vuelo rasante con tráfico fluido, me gusta cuando me subo al coche y me largo los viernes.



Mientras suena tu canción favorita en la radio, y la ventanilla bajada, ahhhh qué placentero es irse el viernes así.

Esta escena de American Beauty lo describe a la perfección:


----------



## Karlova (1 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Mientras suena tu canción favorita en la radio, y la ventanilla bajada, ahhhh qué placentero es irse el viernes así.
> 
> Esta escena de American Beauty lo describe a la perfección:




dios soy el del video ayer por la tarde al salir de mala ostia del curro, escuchando a Johnny Cash a tope


----------



## Karlova (1 Oct 2022)

la bolsa por los suelos, buen momento para invertir mi ahorro mileurista de pleno


----------



## Karlova (1 Oct 2022)

Hoy quiero romper una lanza a favor del casapapismo, es verdad que en muchos casos se debe a nuestra condición nuncafollista. Pero bien reconducido y explotando al máximo sus ventajas = lonchafinismo + indexación + formación, te puede convertir en una bestia que te haga mirar de tu a tu al jefe palillero, sin miedo, sin sumisión, sabiendo que no tenemos nada que perder. Tener un compañero derroider con compejo de encargadillo quejandose que no le gusta como trabajas y decirle que si no le gusta se vaya a hablar con el pacojefe, no tengo tiempo de discutir con subnormales. A esta gente la desarmas rápido ya que no tienen forma de hacerte daño. El mundo será de los casapapis, adaptación al medio o muerte. NO AGUANTÉIS TONTERÍAS DE NADIE


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Hoy quiero romper una lanza a favor del casapapismo, es verdad que en muchos casos se debe a nuestra condición nuncafollista. Pero bien reconducido y explotando al máximo sus ventajas = lonchafinismo + indexación + formación, te puede convertir en una bestia que te haga mirar de tu a tu al jefe palillero, sin miedo, sin sumisión, sabiendo que no tenemos nada que perder. Tener un compañero derroider con compejo de encargadillo quejandose que no le gusta como trabajas y decirle que si no le gusta se vaya a hablar con el pacojefe, no tengo tiempo de discutir con subnormales. A esta gente la desarmas rápido ya que no tienen forma de hacerte daño. El mundo será de los casapapis, adaptación al medio o muerte. NO AGUANTÉIS TONTERÍAS DE NADIE



Estoy en una situación parecida y me dan ganas de cagarme en el pecho del jefe xD


----------



## mmm (1 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> A mí o me ponen esto cada día O VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE!!



@nx- @PiterWas @daniguzmán y yo tenemos eso a pelito a diario y no es garantía de felicidad


----------



## Karlova (1 Oct 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - ¡AHORA SÍ, SE ACABARON LAS LUMIS! Han eliminado la sección de contactos de Pasion.com

Cada vez nos ponen más contra las cuerdas


----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *En mi curro, hipermercado, últimamente cogen a bastantes cajeras pizpiretas chortis apretaditas.*
> Las charo cajeras, están derroidas esperando que pasen los años rápido para pillar la pacojubilación.



Madre mía, como se está poniendo Mercadona...


----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Hoy quiero romper una lanza a favor del casapapismo, es verdad que en muchos casos se debe a nuestra condición nuncafollista. Pero bien reconducido y explotando al máximo sus ventajas = lonchafinismo + indexación + formación, te puede convertir en una bestia que te haga mirar de tu a tu al jefe palillero, sin miedo, sin sumisión, sabiendo que no tenemos nada que perder. Tener un compañero derroider con compejo de encargadillo quejandose que no le gusta como trabajas y decirle que si no le gusta se vaya a hablar con el pacojefe, no tengo tiempo de discutir con subnormales. A esta gente la desarmas rápido ya que no tienen forma de hacerte daño. El mundo será de los casapapis, adaptación al medio o muerte. NO AGUANTÉIS TONTERÍAS DE NADIE



Yo lo hago, incluso sin tener nada invertido.
Eso sí, he reunido 50 de los grandes, que para un casapapi soltero sin hijos ya es una suma a tener en cuenta.
Ahora voy al curro y me la suda que me echen, incluso me harían un favor si lo hicieran.
Mi misión es tocarme los cojones hasta el ùltimo día y cobrar por ello.
No me importa nada más, ni el jefe, ni la empresa, ni mis compañeros.
Cuando se acabe se acabó, por poco más del SMI que no esperen implicación más allá de ir a fichar por mi parte.


----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> bueno tio al menos has tenido una cita, es una experiencia. hay gordas bastante percutibles pero no es habitual



Es cierto, una cita ya es una experiencia.
Yo como me niego a quedar con Charos de mi edad y las chortinas no me hacen caso, hace años que solo tengo citas con xvideos.


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Madre mía, como se está poniendo Mercadona...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211253




Para bajarle los pantalones y comerle culo ahi mismo

Canela fina


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es cierto, una cita ya es una experiencia.
> Yo como me niego a quedar con Charos de mi edad y las chortinas no me hacen caso, hace años que solo tengo citas con xvideos.




Te pasa más o menos lo que a mi , salvo que yo soy algo mayor que tú.

Las de mi edad, incuso de algunos años menos, no me gusta ninguna, es que no se me empina al verlas...y encima con cara de oler merd.. todas, neuróticas, resabiadas, gritonas, chulas, feministas, con hijos, con el chocho reventado del carrusel de pollas, el 60% tatuadas, con sobrepeso, con aliento a nicotina, con tratos con los ex...


Quita quita..


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te pasa más o menos lo que a mi , salvo que yo soy algo mayor que tú.
> 
> Las de mi edad, incuso de algunos años menos, no me gusta ninguna, es que no se me empina al verlas...y encima con cara de oler merd.. todas, neuróticas, resabiadas, gritonas, chulas, feministas, con hijos, con el chocho reventado del carrusel de pollas, el 60% tatuadas, con sobrepeso, con aliento a nicotina, con tratos con los ex...
> 
> ...



Tenemos el síndrome de Dicaprio, pero sin ser Dicaprio.
Él las cambia cuando cumplen 25 porque se lo puede permitir, *nosotros nos agarraríamos a un clavo ardiendo porque si soltamos una de 25 igual no volvemos a pillar otra en la vida.*
Cuando alguno se pregunte por qué muchos hombres emparejados aguantan gritos, berrinches, faltas de respeto, poco sexo, infidelidades y demás lindezas de su pareja, este es el motivo.
No es que estén enamorados, es que la alternativa es nuncafollismo y pajas.


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tenemos el síndrome de Dicaprio, pero sin ser Dicaprio.
> Él las cambia cuando cumplen 25 porque se lo puede permitir, *nosotros nos agarraríamos a un clavo ardiendo porque si soltamos una de 25 igual no volvemos a pillar otra en la vida.*
> Cuando alguno se pregunte por qué muchos hombres emparejados aguantan gritos, berrinches, faltas de respeto, poco sexo, infidelidades y demás lindezas de su pareja, ese es el motivo.
> No es que estén enamorados, es que la alternativa es nuncafollismo y pajas.
> ...




DiCaprio ya demacrado , cuarentón y fondón si fuera forero se comia un colín..el DiCaprio

Pero el tio tiene pasta, es famoso y tiene influencias y contactos en hollywood y eso son puntos ...solo el hecho que una tia haya estado con él ya les abre puertas a las muchachas...

DiCaprio tendrá conejas hasta que él asi lo quiera, o muera.


----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> DiCaprio ya demacrado , cuarentón y fondón si fuera forero se comería un colín



A ellas no les importa mucho que esté gordo, él las quiere delgaditas menores de 25.
Puto Dicaprio suertudo.


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ellas no les importa mucho que esté gordo, él las quiere delgaditas menores de 25.
> Puto Dicaprio suertudo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211489




El puto amo.


----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Mientras suena tu canción favorita en la radio, y la ventanilla bajada, ahhhh qué placentero es irse el viernes así.
> 
> Esta escena de American Beauty lo describe a la perfección:



Qué película tan cojonuda, describe muchas cosas que se han hablado en este hilo.
Aquí tenéis la chortina que devolvió las ganas de vivir al remero derroído Lester Burnham.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Oct 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Preferís compartir piso o estar solos en un zulo?



Estuve casi una década compartiendo vivienda. Acabé odiando a la humanidad...
Me costó mucho recuperarme

Mejor solo que mal acompañado, y créeme, vivir con desconocidos *suele ser *estar mal acompañado.


----------



## Karlova (1 Oct 2022)

otro fracasabado suma y sigue


----------



## Fargo (1 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> otro fracasabado suma y sigue



Otro FRACASÁBADO y hay que dar la cara aquí para contarlo.
Yo estoy jodido por la chortina del curro que me gustaba, ha pasado de mí descaradamente y ni contestó un whatsapp que le mandé sobre quedar un día.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo el día diciéndome guapo, que estaba bueno, que era el hombre perfecto y por lo que se ve era todo mentira, en fin....



maximum perturbation.

vamos, como casi todas las mujeres... hoy blanco mañana negro.


----------



## Paco12346 (1 Oct 2022)

REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS REMAR MUCHO QUE LOS VIAJESITOS A NUEVA YORK NO SE PAGAN ENCIMA AHORA LE PROHIBIRAN LAS PUTAS PARA QUE VAN A QUERER EL DINERO ? MEJOR SER NINI CASAPAPI NUNCAFOLLISTA Y NO REMERO EXPOLIADO POR ESTAS QUE SE RIEN EN SU CARA


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (1 Oct 2022)

Los que ibais de putas ahora que los rojos las prohíben para q remais??


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Los que ibais de putas ahora que los rojos las prohíben para q remais??



Los que iban de putas, tendrán guardados en su agenda del móvil todos los números de sus putas.

El problema será conocer NUEVAS PUTAS, se tendrán que conformar con las que conocían de antes.


----------



## Mindszenty (1 Oct 2022)

Este hilo es lo mejor de internet.

Animo a todos


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> otro fracasabado suma y sigue




Y los que quedan.

España es una puta granja experimental no se puede ser feliz siendo hombre hetero en este pais se lo han cargado todo incluido las putas, pues bueno ya ni putas.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Estuve casi una década compartiendo vivienda. Acabé odiando a la humanidad...
> Me costó mucho recuperarme
> 
> Mejor solo que mal acompañado, y créeme, vivir con desconocidos *suele ser *estar mal acompañado.



Dentro de que es un zulo no está mal, linda con gitanos y eso es peligroso para una mujer y me tenía muy preocupada....


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

No estudias?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Estuve casi una década compartiendo vivienda. Acabé odiando a la humanidad...
> Me costó mucho recuperarme
> 
> Mejor solo que mal acompañado, y créeme, vivir con desconocidos *suele ser *estar mal acompañado.



No podía más en esa infravivienda, se que me estoy fundiendo todo mi cuenco de arroz por vivir sola pero no podía soportarlo  muy duro lo de los pisos patera, esa realidad que todos tapan, gente que en en insta presume de viajes al extranjero y bolsos de Chanel, y luego viven en condiciones infrahumanas. Puess yo zulito y arroz blanco , bolso barato


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Uff pero da pereza hay que intentarlo mucho para mendigar unos besos y algo de sexo,y todo para dar con gordas, panchitas y adefesios


----------



## Murray's (1 Oct 2022)

Y sino sacas la plaza que vas hacer? Suicidarte?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Uff pero da pereza hay que intentarlo mucho para mendigar unos besos y algo de sexo,y todo para dar con gordas, panchitas y adefesios



Yo ya paso, me han ghosteado todos los que he hablado, a tomar por culo


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Calma, señores.
Los ánimos se han caldeado un poco y es normal, lo raro es mantener la tranquilidad en esta España moderna de trabajos de mierda y mujeres porqueyolovalguistas.
Haya paz en esta taberna de Internet que une remeros derroídos de todo el territorio nacional.
Nuestros enemigos están fuera, dediquemos nuestra ira hacia ellos.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

La chortina del curro que me gustaba, básicamente he caído en su trampa.
Llevaba meses haciéndome ver que le gusto, diciéndome que soy guapo de cara, que vaya brazos tengo, que soy el hombre perfecto y resulta....que era todo MENTIRA.
He hecho la prueba de fuego para confirmar lo que ya sospechaba, le dije de quedar un día fuera del curro y ni ha contestado el whatsapp.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Solo de pensar que tengo que volver a verla en el curro...
No sé qué actitud tomar, si recriminarle que ni contestara el mensaje o directamente no saludarla cuando la vea.
Qué hariáis vosotros si estuvieráis en mi lugar?
Creo que no coincido con ella hasta el Sábado que viene.
Mujeres, solo dan disgustos.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> maximum perturbation.
> 
> vamos, como casi todas las mujeres... hoy blanco mañana negro.



No creo que sea eso.
Lo que pienso es que se vio acorralada por Whatsapp al decirle si le apetecía tomar algo un día fuera del trabajo, y al final tuvo que ser sincera.
No contestar es que le importo una mierda a esa tía y que además me ve muy poquita cosa, si no habría contestado de inmediato.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La chortina del curro que me gustaba, básicamente he caído en su trampa.
> Llevaba meses haciéndome ver que le gusto, diciéndome que soy guapo de cara, que vaya brazos tengo, que soy el hombre perfecto y resulta....que era todo MENTIRA.
> He hecho la prueba de fuego para confirmar lo que ya sospechaba, le dije de quedar un día fuera del curro y ni ha contestado el whatsapp.



Hazte el longuis.... dile:

*¿Oye te mandé un whatsup para tomarnos algo asi en plan informal fuera de aquí, no te llegó?

Ah, pues mira, lo siento Fargo no me llegó.

Y tú le respondes, bueno pues te lo digo en persona: Tomamos algo el finde, te apetece?*

Si es que sí: GUAY
Si es que no: Ah vale, no hay problema.... si un día te apetece pues me dices.

A lo mejor en el curro aparenta ser amigable, normal, habladora te dice eso de guapo de cara etc etc, y lo que busca es que des el primer paso pq en el fondo es algo cortada.



Esté consejo deberia aplicarmelo yo para ligar también , cuando me dé.... en el SXXIV


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Oct 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es peligroso para una mujer



¿PacoPalotes es una mujer?


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A lo mejor en el curro aparenta ser amigable, normal, habladora te dice eso de guapo de cara etc etc, y lo que busca es que des el primer paso pq en el fondo es algo cortada.



Ya he dado el paso, más no puedo hacer.
Seguir intentándolo sería arrastrarse tras haberme llevado la negativa más clara posible, que es ni contestarme el mensaje.
Lo curioso es que en el curro parece muy encantadora, esa reacción es de una persona muy fría, se contiene en lugar de contestar.


----------



## Barspin (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo de pensar que tengo que volver a verla en el curro...
> No sé qué actitud tomar, si recriminarle que ni contestara el mensaje o directamente no saludarla cuando la vea.
> Qué hariáis vosotros si estuvieráis en mi lugar?
> Creo que no coincido con ella hasta el Sábado que viene.
> Mujeres, solo dan disgustos.



Vaya rayada mental llevas, te tiene comiendo de su mano. ESPABILA.


----------



## Barspin (2 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hazte el longuis.... dile:
> 
> *¿Oye te mandé un whatsup para tomarnos algo asi en plan informal fuera de aquí, no te llegó?
> 
> ...



Eso es, si te ignora, recuérdaselo para que ya directamente te escupa a la cara. Pero vosotros no habéis visto el amor propio ni en pegatina verdad??


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Vaya rayada mental llevas, te tiene comiendo de su mano. ESPABILA.



A ti nunca te ha engañado una tía haciéndote ver que le gustabas y en verdad era todo mentira?
Pues eso es de lo que estamos hablando, ya espabilé porque me he dado cuenta de su juego.
Tarde, pero me he dado cuenta.
Qué harías tú en ese caso de que la tía trabaje contigo, te hayas lanzado y ni te conteste el mensaje?


----------



## mmm (2 Oct 2022)

Billy Bob Thornton MANDA


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Eso es, si te ignora, recuérdaselo para que ya directamente te escupa a la cara. Pero vosotros no habéis visto el amor propio ni en pegatina verdad??



Entiendo lo que dices... pero...
¿Y si resulta que la tia lo que busca es un tio lanzado que hable con ella directamente? No sé, es una opción.
(Y habló - yo - el tío menos lanzado del mundo).

No obstante ante la posibilidad de que la tía en el curro luego sea una mala vibora y diga: AHHHH MIRAD EL "VIEJO" DE FARGO queriendo ligar conmigooooooooooo, está desesperado ñeñeñeñeñe.

Yo si fuera FARGO al curro iria a tocarme los cojones trabajar lo mínimo y por ejemplo miraría de sociabilizar en el gym y fuera de él (que dice que va), el mundo es muy grande.

Que yo de ligar ni puta idea eh....

Sólo conozco un caso de un tío que ligó con una compañera de curro cuando entré en mi galera. Era compañero mio de ventas. Ahora está casado y con 2 larvas.

Imposible no es, pero yo no haria nada en el curro.... que en el curro somos todos muy perros e hijos de puta, no sabes después lo que irán diciendo por ahi de ti.

Centrate @Fargo, en terminar tu techo de ahorro y trás eso, buscar un curro alternativo que 1º TE AGOTE MENOS 2º TE DEJE ALGO DE VIDA.

Por que por lo que cuentas, estás al límite.

Mi galera es una mierda, me agoto, empiezo a estar cascado porque es tb curro físico. Pero curro entre 25-30 horas semanales de L-S, voy de 16:30 a 22:00 con media hora de descanso y cobro entre 900-1000 euros, si, es una mierda, pero no es tanta esclavitud.

Y eso que mi proyecto es buscar mejor sueldo aunque sea más esclavo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No obstante ante la posibilidad de que la tía en el curro luego sea una mala vibora y diga: AHHHH MIRAD EL "VIEJO" DE FARGO queriendo ligar conmigooooooooooo, está desesperado ñeñeñeñeñe.



Joder, tampoco es eso. Tengo 34 años y un buen físico de gym.
Y todo lo contrario, en el curro era ella la que se acercaba a mí todo el rato.
Lo dicho, esta chortina es una actriz cojonuda.
Increíble el paripé que ha hecho todo este tiempo a ver si le proponîa algo para poder rechazarme.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Billy Bob Thornton MANDA



Otro FRACASÁBADO sin chortinas.
Mañana trabajo de 15 a 23 pero estoy bien.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Empiezo a estar muy cansado de los malos resultados con las mujeres.
Cuando no es una cosa es otra.
Ya no sé si soy yo, si es el país en el que vivo o son las mujeres.
Algo pasa, seguro que no soy el único que lo piensa.


----------



## Karlova (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ti nunca te ha engañado una tía haciéndote ver que le gustabas y en verdad era todo mentira?
> Pues eso es de lo que estamos hablando, ya espabilé porque me he dado cuenta de su juego.
> Tarde, pero me he dado cuenta.
> Qué harías tú en ese caso de que la tía trabaje contigo, te hayas lanzado y ni te conteste el mensaje?



me pasó lo mismo que a ti en el trabajo hace ahora un año, lo que fue en persona y nunca llegó a decir ni si ni no a quedar sino un "ya te diré algo" de mierda... Los siguientes días estuve bastante jodido, durante mucho tiempo esta chica me había mandado señales. Estuve un poco rencoroso unos días pero luego decidí que era mejor tratarla como a otro compañero de trabajo más, ya no me paraba a hablar con ella tanto como antes pero fue trato normal, te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo, aunque en lo tuyo hay más desprecio y cobardía, ni siquiera te ha contestado... yo lo que haría es tratarla como a un compañero de trabajo más y si algún día viene a hablar de otras cosas o a calentarte la polla no le hagas ni puto caso. Cuando pase por al lado ni la mires, eso las saca de sus casillas.
Yo ahora hay una charo en mi trabajo que me intenta calentar la polla pero entre que no me gusta y que tomé nota de mi experiencia pasada paso olimpicamente de ella. Hay chicas que solo buscan que les subamos el ego NO CAER EN LA TRAMPA


----------



## mmm (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar muy cansado de los malos resultados con las mujeres.
> Cuando no es una cosa es otra.
> Ya no sé si soy yo, si es el país en el que vivo o son las mujeres.
> Algo pasa, seguro que no soy el único que lo piensa.



La vida es mucho más que mujeres. Lo que llena son los proyectos vitales propios, y eso sólo depende de ti


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

mmm dijo:


> La vida es mucho más que mujeres. Lo que llena son los proyectos vitales propios, y eso sólo depende de ti



Eso es muy bonito y está muy bien, pero cuando ya llevas tiempos sin tías y tienes lo demás notas que te falta algo cuando terminas la jornada de esos proyectos vitales que dices y te vas a casa.
Sobrevivir se puede sobrevivir, pero sin el jijjajeo de una chica la que puedes contarle tus cosas y luego follarla bien follada no es lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

No pienso salir con Charos, antes de que alguien lo diga. Charos NO.


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No pienso salir con Charos, antes de que alguien lo diga. Charos NO.



Yo igual

O chortinas de 20/25 como tete Dicaprio o soltero


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> me pasó lo mismo que a ti en el trabajo hace ahora un año, lo que fue en persona y nunca llegó a decir ni si ni no a quedar sino un "ya te diré algo" de mierda... Los siguientes días estuve bastante jodido, durante mucho tiempo esta chica me había mandado señales. Estuve un poco rencoroso unos días pero luego decidí que era mejor tratarla como a otro compañero de trabajo más, ya no me paraba a hablar
> con ella tanto como antes pero fue trato normal, te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo,
> aunque en lo tuyo hay más desprecio y cobardía, ni siquiera te ha contestado... yo lo que haría es tratarla como a un compañero de trabajo más y si algún día viene a hablar de otras cosas o a calentarte la polla no le hagas ni puto caso. Cuando pase por al lado ni la mires, eso las saca de sus casillas.



Qué hacías, le hablabas cuando no te quedaba otra por cosas del curro y ya está?
Había pensado hacer eso, sin hablarle con rencor ni nada.
Cuando venga a calentarme el rabo otra vez es donde tengo más dudas, le doy un corte?
Algún comentario con rintintín recordándole que es una calientapollas para que deje esa actitud?
Si no fuera del curro la bloqueaba y ya está, es lo único que se merece por haberme mentido todo este tiempo con su falso interés hacia mí.
Joder, me decía que estaba buenorro y que le daba vida.
Todo MENTIRA, qué gente tan retorcida son las mujeres haciendo paripés, son más falsas que un euro de madera.


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo igual
> 
> O chortinas de 20/25 como tete Dicaprio o soltero



Lo mismo podías ir a por una panchi joven


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Lo mismo podías ir a por una panchi joven




Si pero el problema soy muy vago para ligar , o me las presentan por algo o paso, estoy soltero en parte por eso.


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si pero el problema soy muy vago para ligar , o me las presentan por algo o paso, estoy soltero en parte por eso.



A pelito hay que currarselo si no eres un mena.

Es la maldicion del remero


----------



## Er_guapoh (2 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> ¿Pero porqué no os limitáis a tocaros los cojones, sudar de todo o esconderos por cualquier lado a jugar al Locobingo/ver putillas en Instagram como hago yo?
> 
> Yo cuando no tengo que ir a algún sitio y no puedo quedarme por ahí en un bar, que a lo mejor estoy en la central ,me meto a la ducha con una silla y me pego allí una hora o lo que haga falta. Salgo me pego un paseo para que vean que sigo vivo y de vuelta al vestuario a tocarme la huevada. Y el viernes día 30 a cobrarlas bien cobradas.



Bien hecho

Yo por ejemplo remo pero intento que sea el minimo posible aunque al final algun marron ajeno me cae... pero bueno juego con la baza de producir lo justo (SEGUN, algun empujoncito a modo de caramelo en el momento adecuado va bien) + ser el unico que arregla marrones (aunque a un precio, producire poco XD). Suerte que voy con un compañero que nos llevamos dpm y encima compartimos coche (menos gasto) y es un compi dpm tmb a nivel curro... y que los otros turnos son mas malos que el cagar. Puedo jugar bien las cartas, no aspiro a mucho mas pero mira q sea lo mas ameno posible.

Estoy planteando invertir en formacion o mejorar para MI. Quiero arreglar unas cosas como pillar una tercera vivienda y tener 2 rentas y como lo consiga me subire la medicacion de "me suda la polla 500mg" xq ya ire cubierto para subsistir. No la liare (me interesa cotizar y el sueldo obviamente) pero ya atpc h extra, + tocarme las bowlings (dentro de lo razonable) y estar mas seguro/tranquilo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> A pelito hay que currarselo si no eres un mena.
> 
> Es la maldicion del remero



En mi caso la que se lo había currado todo era la chortina del curro.
Yo le hablaba normal y ella era la que se acercaba, me piropeaba y me coqueteaba.
Y resulta que era todo mentira.
Le digo un día de quedar por wassap y ni contesta, ahí se vio lo que piensa de mí realmente.
Soy tan poquita cosa para ella que ni se molestó en responder el mensaje.
FALSA en el curro, AUTÉNTICA fuera del curro.
Al menos me he dado cuenta antes de pillarme más o gastar dinero en ella.
Se le quitan a uno las ganas de hacer ningún esfuerzo por las mujeres.


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> A pelito hay que currarselo si no eres un mena.
> 
> Es la maldicion del remero




Para ligar hay que salir mucho, frecuentar discotecas, pubs, quedadas de amigos, tener mucha vida social y claro al final ligas está claro a base de trasnochar, dinero y salud, es la única manera salvo que destaques mucho en rrss y seas un alfa y posicionadito, que es donde la mayoría gente liga ahora


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi caso la que se lo había currado todo era la chortina del curro.
> Yo le hablaba normal y ella era la que se acercaba, me piropeaba y me coqueteaba.
> Y resulta que era todo mentira.
> Se le quitan a uno las ganas de hacer ningún esfuerzo por las mujeres.




Eso me pasó una vez con una del curro, una chica en prácticas de recepción, chortincita of course ,de unos 22 años tetitas justas pero delgadita y muy fina y coqueta ella de cara, yo tendría 33 o 34 años y sabia que muchas opciones no tenia por la edad pero aún asi probé, eso si solo hablaba con ella por emails, cuando me enviaba ella alguno ( relacionado con la empresa) , siempre le incorporaba un hola, que tal el finde? Te veo muy simpatica etc.. el caso que ella me seguia el juego y me decia me veia muy majo, eran emails de trabajo pero dejando caer algo...

Pero.....

*Fui gilipollas por dos cosas,*

1 Probablemente esos emails los auditarian aunque yo los borraba deberia quedar copia ya que todo estaba conectado en red interna.( Además ella en su bandeja de entrada) y alguien lo leeria y eso no queda bien, aunque bueno no habia nada sexual todo rollo colegeo..

2 No tuve cojones de hablar con ella cara a cara más allá de hola y adiós. Entre que siempre tenia clientes y yo no estaba preparado...

y bueno en uno de los emails me lancé se me ocurrió preguntarle si se echaba un café conmigo pero no obtuve respuesta alguna por lo que deduje que no era su tipo y ya fuimos enfriando el tono en los emails.

Más adelante hablé con un amigo alfa y me dijo que la cagué, que todo eso mejor cara a cara pero claro no todos tenemos esa asertividad y seguridad y valor de hablar con una tia asi en frio por las mañanas.


----------



## Er_guapoh (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo de pensar que tengo que volver a verla en el curro...
> No sé qué actitud tomar, si recriminarle que ni contestara el mensaje o directamente no saludarla cuando la vea.
> Qué hariáis vosotros si estuvieráis en mi lugar?
> Creo que no coincido con ella hasta el Sábado que viene.
> Mujeres, solo dan disgustos.



dar lo recibido

¿paso de ti? pues lo mismo, como si no existiera


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más adelante hablé con un amigo alfa y me dijo que la cagué, que todo eso mejor cara a cara pero claro no todos tenemos esa asertividad y seguridad y valor de hablar



Ya sé lo que voy a hacer cuando me la encuentre en el curro.
Chavales, voy a hacer de este mundo un lugar mejor diciendo las verdades A LA CARA a una chortina del curro calientapollas que juega con los sentimientos de hombres que no le gustan solo por ego y diversión.
Si me habla cosas del trabajo trato cordial como siempre.
Si se pone otra vez a coquetear o piropearme, esto es lo que le voy a decir en su puta cara:

*-Fargo, qué guapo estás hoy.
-Qué falsilla eres (mientras me río).
-Por qué soy una falsilla?
-Porque coqueteas con tíos que no te gustan.
-Y quién ha dicho que no me gustas?
- Tu comportamiento por whatsapp, eres una persona dentro y otra fuera.
La de fuera es la verdadera y aquí eres una falsilla.
-Por qué dices eso?
-Aquí eres muy simpática y fuera ni contestas los whatsapps, lo cual dice mucho de como es una persona.
- Que te den, Fargo.
- Que te den, chortina (y sigo remando).*


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

mmm dijo:


> La vida es mucho más que mujeres. Lo que llena son los proyectos vitales propios, y eso sólo depende de ti




Cuando lleves unos años sin follar hablas


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya sé lo que voy a hacer cuando me la encuentre en el curro.
> Chavales, voy a hacer de este mundo un lugar mejor.
> Si me habla cosas del trabajo trato cordial como siempre.
> Si se pone otra vez a coquetear o piropearme, esto es lo que le voy a decir en su puta cara:
> ...




La tia te ha dejado claro que no le gustas, no te autohumilles más ni muestres resentimiento hacia ella , eres además el hombre, actitud cordial de empresa , hola y adiós y ya está.


----------



## Er_guapoh (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya sé lo que voy a hacer cuando me la encuentre en el curro.
> Chavales, voy a hacer de este mundo un lugar mejor diciendo las verdades A LA CARA a una chortina del curro calientapollas que juega con los sentimientos de hombres que no le gustan solo por ego y diversión.
> Si me habla cosas del trabajo trato cordial como siempre.
> Si se pone otra vez a coquetear o piropearme, esto es lo que le voy a decir en su puta cara:
> ...



demasiado directo, mejor troleala xdddd hay que ir con ojo con las mujeras son falsas y retorcidas nunca se sabe que estan maquinando

lo mas sano es sudar, cordial como si nada y bye


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La tia te ha dejado claro que no le gustas, no te autohumilles más ni muestres resentimiento hacia ella , eres además el hombre, actitud cordial de empresa , hola y adiós y ya está.



A mí ya me da igual perder ese curro, Murray.
Voy a ponerla en su sitio y hacer de este mundo un lugar mejor, si todos hiciéramos lo mismo no habría mujeres calientapollas por el mundo.
Si me trata cordial la trato cordial, pero COMO INTENTE COQUETEAR OTRA VEZ este remero va a enseñarle modales a una chortina en horas de trabajo.
Humillarse es decirle cosas bonitas a ver si cae, yo voy a decirle cosas feas porque es lo que se merece.


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí ya me da igual perder ese curro, Murray.
> Voy a ponerla en su sitio y hacer de este mundo un lugar mejor, si todos hiciéramos lo mismo no habría mujeres calientapollas por el mundo.
> Si me trata cordial la trato cordial, pero COMO INTENTE COQUETEAR OTRA VEZ este remero va a enseñarle modales a una chortina en horas de trabajo.
> Humillarse es decirle cosas bonitas a ver si cae, yo voy a decirle cosas feas porque es lo que se merece.




Haz,lo que creas conveniente pero ve con cuidado ellas están muy crecidas y social y legalmente gozan de mucha protección.

Pero si, no te quito razón, los hombres antes las poniamos en su sitio, hoy puedes meterte en problemas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Poco nos pasa.

Contra el egoismo de Langostos y Funcis.

¡GUILLOTINA!


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Mujeres...
Dan muy pocas alegrías para todos los disgustos que dan.
Ojalá fuera maricón, no les hablaría ni para renovar el DNI.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mujeres...
> Dan muy pocas alegrías para todos los disgustos que dan.
> Ojalá fuera maricòn, no les hablaría ni para renovar el DNI.



No soy experto en ligar ni en relacionarme, lo reconozco, pero si demuestras o ellas intuyen ese resentimiento que muestras aquí al tratar con ellas aunque sea inconscientemente, desde luego que lo vas a tener mucho más complicado.

Es mi opinión eh!! de buen rollo, de remero a remero.

Como mínimo, trata de "disfrazar" ese resentimiento y que no se te note.


----------



## Bizarroff (2 Oct 2022)

No sé por qué tenéis tanto miedo de decirles a las tías las cosas a la cara.

En la pirámide del mundo animal, el hombre ocupa la posición más alta, es el rey de las especies, luego en un segundo escalón estarían los animales más inteligentes del planeta como los grandes primates, delfines o elefantes. En un penúltimo escalón estarían seres repulsivos como cucarachas, moros y babosas. Y al final del todo lo peor de lo peor, las moscas y las mujeres.

Cuando estéis delante de un mujer pensad eso, estáis delante de un pedazo de carne con ojos que está treinta escalones por debajo vuestro en la pirámide de las especies, a la par que una mosca revoloteando la boñiga de un caballo e inferior a una puta cucaracha asquerosa. ¿En serio teméis a semejantes infraseres?


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Chortinas a pelito o derroicion


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No soy experto en ligar ni en relacionarme, lo reconozco, pero si demuestras o ellas intuyen ese resentimiento que muestras aquí al tratar con ellas aunque sea inconscientemente, desde luego que lo vas a tener mucho más complicado.



Con esta chica llevo 1 año de risas y buen rollo en el trabajo, estaba ilusionado porque pensé que le gustaba.
El resentimiento ha llegado tras su rechazo, así que no ha tenido que ver en el resultado.
Joder, me decía de todo: guapo, vaya cuerpazo, qué chaqueta más sexy, tocándome el brazo y todo....me ha zorreado pero bien.
Al lanzarme diciéndole de tomar algo un día fuera del curro, he descubierto que todo ese acercamiento suyo era MENTIRA.
Es normal que esté ligeramente molesto con ella por haberme vendido la moto, ha demostrado ser falsa, mentirosa y calientapollas.
Algo bueno ha tenido esa invitación a quedar, y es que he descubierto su atracción real por mí (inexistente).


----------



## Noah (2 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No sé por qué tenéis tanto miedo de decirles a las tías las cosas a la cara.
> 
> En la pirámide del mundo animal, el hombre ocupa la posición más alta, es el rey de las especies, luego en un segundo escalón estarían los animales más inteligentes del planeta como los grandes primates, delfines o elefantes. En un penúltimo escalón estarían seres repulsivos como cucarachas, moros y babosas. Y al final del todo lo peor de lo peor, las moscas y las mujeres.
> 
> Cuando estéis delante de un mujer pensad eso, estáis delante de un pedazo de carne con ojos que está treinta escalones por debajo vuestro en la pirámide de las especies, a la par que una mosca revoloteando la boñiga de un caballo e inferior a una puta cucaracha asquerosa. ¿En serio teméis a semejantes infraseres?



Claramente tu madre te pegaba y las compis del cole se reian de ti porque estabas gordo y tenias granos........ por eso te hiciste gay


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Yo voy a buscar empresas asi para trabajar con estas empleadas


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mujeres...
> Dan muy pocas alegrías para todos los disgustos que dan.
> Ojalá fuera maricòn, no les hablaría ni para renovar el DNI.




Pues si yo también echo de menos no ser maricón, creo que es más práctico si te gustan los tios. Ser hetero y te gusten las mujeres si catas bien pero sino catas se lleva mal


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Noah dijo:


> Claramente tu madre te pegaba y las compis del cole se reian de ti porque estabas gordo y tenias granos........ por eso te hiciste gay



Señores, una Charo ha entrado en el hilo.
Una cosa te voy a decir, aquí no son bienvenidos perros ni Charos.
Este es un hilo de caballeros y seguirá abierto hasta que @calopez un día lo cierre porque un remero llevó un lanzallamas al trabajo tras leerse las 500 páginas de golpe.


----------



## Noah (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, una Charo ha entrado en el hilo.
> Una cosa te voy a decir, aquí no son bienvenidos perros ni Charos.
> Este es un hilo de caballeros, siempre lo fue y siempre lo será....hasta que Calopez un día lo cierre porque un remero llevó un lanzallamas al trabajo tras leerse las 500 páginas de golpe.



De Charo nada, pero tengo madre, hermanas, una hija, y amigas. Lo que tu has escrito es propio de un pseudohombre traumatizado y probablemente gay (lo reconozcas o no).


----------



## Progretón (2 Oct 2022)

Noah dijo:


> Claramente tu madre te pegaba y las compis del cole se reian de ti porque estabas gordo y tenias granos........ por eso te hiciste gay



Lo que tú digas. Ahora te limpias la lefa que te ha dejado el carrusel pollas moronegras en el que te acabas de montar, te sale hasta por los ojos.


----------



## Fargo (2 Oct 2022)

Bueno chavales, hoy de 15 a 23.
Al menos no tengo que ver a esta compañera con la que ya hablaré más adelante.
La culpa no es suya por ser una calientapollas más falsa que un euro de madera, es mía como dice el ser de luz @Noah.


----------



## Progretón (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bueno chavales, hoy de 15 a 23.
> Al menos no tengo que ver a esta compañera que estuvo 1 año zorreándome solo para poder rechazarme cuando le dijera de tomar algo.
> La culpa no es suya por ser una calientapollas más falsa que un euro de madera, es mía como dice el ser de luz @Noah.



O no tiene una cuenta en Instagram donde recibir _likes_, o la tiene pero pasan de ella. Tras obtener placer del remero en forma de _likes_ presenciales, pasa a buscar a otro que le dé su dosis de droga.


----------



## Noah (2 Oct 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Lo que tú digas. Ahora te limpias la lefa que te ha dejado el carrusel pollas moronegras en el que te acabas de montar, te sale hasta por los ojos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212298



Si, si hablo de putas la Tacones


----------



## Karlova (2 Oct 2022)

@Fargo si mi opinión vale de algo es que si te calienta la polla muéstrate frío y seco pero no tengas una actitud hostil, para mi eso denota debilidad. Tienes que actuar como si fueras una roca imperturbable, dicho esto haz lo que te salga de la polla faltaría más


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Chortinas para todos o dejamos el remo


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bueno chavales, hoy de 15 a 23.
> Al menos no tengo que ver a esta compañera con la que ya hablaré más adelante.
> La culpa no es suya por ser una calientapollas más falsa que un euro de madera, es mía como dice el ser de luz @Noah.



que cojones esperas, 1 año jijajeando se la han follado 8 delante tuya

con las tipas hay que probar suerte de primeras, que no? a la siguiente

marear la perdiz es tontería


----------



## Yatusabes (2 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortinas para todos o dejamos el remo



Siempre he pensado que las putas deberían entrar con la Seguridad Social. Mujeres que cobran un sueldo por consolar a los remeros. Rameras y remeros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Trabajar, llegar a casa agotado y netflix.
> Trabajar, llegar a casa agotado y netflix.
> Trabajar, llegar a casa agotado y netflix.
> Esa es mi vida, intento tener citas con mujeres que me gusten pero todas las chortinas me rechazan.
> La última antes de ayer, lo he contado en el hilo.



jajja ovejo, quitate el jewflix subnormal

piratea o al menos ve juego de truños o el anillo, prime y hbo

atontao que ni sabes elegir proveedor audiovisual


----------



## Progretón (2 Oct 2022)

Noah dijo:


> Si, si hablo de putas la Tacones









¿No puedes callarte ni medio minuto? ¿O sólo puedes callar cuando tienes en tu bocaza la polla de un moronegro?


----------



## Noah (2 Oct 2022)

Ja, ja.... y me sacas al Rey, Reina mora. Te gustan mayorcitos eh? tira el jabon otra vez picaruelo.


----------



## Javito Putero (2 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues si yo también echo de menos no ser maricón, creo que es más práctico si te gustan los tios. Ser hetero y te gusten las mujeres si catas bien pero sino catas se lleva mal



menudo criptomaricon eres chimpu.


----------



## Progretón (2 Oct 2022)

Noah dijo:


> Ja, ja.... y me sacas al Rey, Reina mora. Te gustan mayorcitos eh? tira el jabon otra vez picaruelo.



Venga zorra, llama hoy a Carlos Wilson: el menú del domingo es polla de panchito en vez de moronegro.


----------



## Noah (2 Oct 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Venga zorra, llama hoy a Carlos Wilson: el menú del domingo es polla de panchito en vez de moronegro.



Me aburres julandron, hasta otra.


----------



## Murray's (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Karlova (2 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> que cojones esperas, 1 año jijajeando se la han follado 8 delante tuya
> 
> con las tipas hay que probar suerte de primeras, que no? a la siguiente
> 
> marear la perdiz es tontería



es verdad hay que ser más resolutivo, yo lo aprendí con la chica esta que he comentado, 1 semana 2 de jijijaja y entrar a machete y si dice que no SIGUIENTE. yo perdi mucho tiempo como un subnormal


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Mañana al remo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Mañana al remo



Yo tb despúes de 9 días de asueto.
Que asco tio!!!


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tb despúes de 9 días de asueto.
> Que asco tio!!!



Te esperan las chortinas a pelito


----------



## Karlova (2 Oct 2022)

si mañana remo, pero ha sido un finde aprovechado así que lo encaro con optimismo. Llevaba unos findes de mierda y ya prefería que fuese día laboral para no rallarme más la cabeza, ahora con ganas de que llegue el próximo fin de semana!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Te esperan las chortinas a pelito



Pues hay cajeras chortinas muy majas... aunque paso, que tengo 44, no me veo con una chorti.
Además, paso de ligotear con nadie del curro que me dan mal rollo... quita quita.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Yo veo ciencia ficción, pelis del espacio y similares... paso de series woke.
Y me lo veo todo en inglés subtitulado para ir haciendo puta oreja hasta que me ponga por mi cuenta a estudiar algo de gramática para manejarme con los verbos y tiempos verbales que es lo básico para tener una minima conversación.


Y si, algo se me queda de oirlo todo en inglés y te acostumbras y luego si oyes a alguien en inglés algo vas pillando.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Oct 2022)

Hombre pero si voy a tu ventanilla a que me atiendas, me haras caso ¿no? ¿o me dirás eso del "VUELVA USTED MAÑANA"?


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Oct 2022)

Placita o derroicion


----------



## lamoffj (2 Oct 2022)

*CHORTIS A PELITO O EXTREME DERROITION*


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Oct 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Eso es, si te ignora, recuérdaselo para que ya directamente te escupa a la cara. Pero vosotros no habéis visto el amor propio ni en pegatina verdad??



Jajajajaja le escribe un wasap el perdedor del farguito, le ignora miserablemente y aún busca arrastrarse más jajjajajajaja


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Yo solo veo películas de los 90, la verdad es que hay bastantes y cada semana van añadiendo más.
Alguna más reciente se salva, pero son pocas.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> *CHORTIS A PELITO O EXTREME DERROITION*



Hoy he currado por la tarde, ha sido un Domingo fuerte de curro pero al menos no he tenido que ver a la compañera chortina que me dejó en visto por whatsapp.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> @Fargo si mi opinión vale de algo es que si te calienta la polla muéstrate frío y seco pero no tengas una actitud hostil, para mi eso denota debilidad. Tienes que actuar como si fueras una roca imperturbable, dicho esto haz lo que te salga de la polla faltaría más



Este consejo es muy bueno, a mi también me han calentado la polla, hago exactamente lo mismo que dices, le hablo con normalidad pero ni la miro, además tengo parienta jojojo.

En lo de las chortinas, creo que sois un poco mariconcetes, hay unas mamás que están buenísimas de entre 30 y 40 años, no hablo de morralla de esta que piensas "como cojones han tenido valor de preñarla", hay tías bien buenas, otra cosa es soportarlas...

Mañana remo flojito que me canso, como buen interino de mierda.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En lo de las chortinas, creo que sois un poco mariconcetes, hay unas mamás que están buenísimas de entre 30 y 40 años, no hablo de morralla de esta que piensas "como cojones han tenido valor de preñarla", hay tías bien buenas, otra cosa es soportarlas...



Tengo el síndrome de Dicaprio, pero sin ser Dicaprio.
Estoy bien jodido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo el síndrome de Dicaprio, pero sin ser Dicaprio.
> Estoy bien jodido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1213096



Yo lo de obsesionarse con chortinas lo asoció a ser inmaduro, no digo que no estén buenas, simplemente hay tías buenas de más edad.

Mi límite creo que está en 45 años, a partir de ahí no les veo ningún atractivo ( de momento) por aquí hay un forero follaviejas teniendo tu edad...


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mañana remo flojito que me canso, como buen interino de mierda.



El compañero de curro me ha vuelto a ofrecer el bmw, la verdad que es una pena tener que rechazar este coche.
Adquirirlo me cuesta 10.000 euros, da pena quitar el viejo audi que ha pasado la ITV a la primera.
Venderlo muy mal de pintura con 350.000 km y varios achaques de la edad, ni 500 euros me darían por él, pese a ser un cochazo muy fiable, con un motor eterno y poco gastón.
Hay mucha incultura automovilística en este país.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El compañero de curro me ha vuelto a ofrecer el bmw, la verdad que es una pena tener que rechazar este coche.
> Adquirirlo me cuesta 10.000 euros, da pena quitar el viejo audi que ha pasado la ITV a la primera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1213114



No tiene el paquete M pero a mí me parece un coche muy guapo y hay muchas chorradas para ponerle.

Foto real o de internet? tampoco es muy caro, es menos que un Dacia.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo lo de obsesionarse con chortinas lo asoció a ser inmaduro, no digo que no estén buenas, simplemente hay tías buenas de más edad.



Las veo mucho más guapas cuando tienen menos de 27, además del plus que me hacen sentir joven con el jijajeo y las tonterías propias de su edad.
Ligarse a una chortina en plena juventud siendo un pollavieja derroído es un subidón, me gustaría vivir eso y aún no tiro la toalla.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Voy a sobar que mañana me levanto a las 8, es muy derroyente.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pues no me duermo, siento que trabajar haciendo mierdas intrascendentes es desperdiciar nuestra corta existencia, más aún que tocarse uno los cojones y sobre todo cuando uno tiene las necesidades vitales cubiertas y entretenimientos suficientes.

Paso de ser esclavo del nuevo modelo de móvil, bicicleta, coche, moto, o ser mi propio esclavo para hacer un estupido viaje y sentirme algo unos días después de que me transporten en el camión de ganado volador.


----------



## Karlova (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las veo mucho más guapas cuando tienen menos de 27, además del plus que me hacen sentir joven con el jijajeo y las tonterías propias de su edad.
> Ligarse a una chortina en plena juventud siendo un pollavieja derroído es un subidón, me gustaría vivir eso y aún no tiro la toalla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1213136



a mi me ocurre todo lo contrario, estoy obsesionado con las maduras 40-50


----------



## ISTVRGI (3 Oct 2022)

Buenos días remeros, yo ya estoy moviendo los remos 
Me surge una pregunta: ¿alguna vez habéis tenido un trabajo que os gustase? Pero nivel de tener ganas de que se acabe el fin de semana para trabajar

A mí creo que solo me ha pasado el primer año de la empresa en la que estoy pero no era tanto porque el trabajo estuviese bien sino que por aquella época estaba lejos de familiares y amigos, más solo que la una y en aquel momento no tenía ni aficiones.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Buenos días remeros, yo ya estoy moviendo los remos
> Me surge una pregunta: ¿alguna vez habéis tenido un trabajo que os gustase? Pero nivel de tener ganas de que se acabe el fin de semana para trabajar
> 
> A mí creo que solo me ha pasado el primer año de la empresa en la que estoy pero no era tanto porque el trabajo estuviese bien sino que por aquella época estaba lejos de familiares y amigos, más solo que la una y en aquel momento no tenía ni aficiones.



No, nunca, aquí estoy aún no he hecho nada pero he tenido que venir.


----------



## Mindszenty (3 Oct 2022)

Otro día en el remo, esto no se acaba nunca.

Chortis a pelito


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2022)

Los funcionarios recibirán a final de año una paga de más de 500 euros


El salario medio de los empleados públicos superará los 3.100 euros con las alzas previstas hasta el 2024



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Los funcionarios recibirán a final de año una paga de más de 500 euros
> 
> 
> El salario medio de los empleados públicos superará los 3.100 euros con las alzas previstas hasta el 2024
> ...



*Bando ganador: *políticos, funcionarios, paguiteros, boomers, pensionistas, Cayetanos con enchufe.
*Bando perdedor: *remeros de la privada sin enchufe, hijos de esos remeros sin enchufe.
Los que queráis tener hijos, pensad muy bien si podréis darle una vida mejor que la vuestra.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Bando ganador: *políticos, funcionarios, paguiteros, boomers, pensionistas, Cayetanos con enchufe.
> *Bando perdedor: *remeros de la privada sin enchufe, hijos de esos remeros sin enchufe.
> Los que queráis tener hijos, pensad muy bien si podréis darle una vida mejor que la vuestra.



Ampliamente, no tiene que ir a por el ganado con 8 años, ni el verano y los findes dar de comer a los terneros con la misma edad...

La culpa de que sea un vago es entera de mi padre.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Otro día en el remo, esto no se acaba nunca.



No se acabará, todo está diseñado para que el remero vuelva al remo una y otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Paso de ser esclavo del nuevo modelo de móvil, bicicleta, coche, moto, o ser mi propio esclavo para hacer un estupido viaje y sentirme algo unos días después de que me transporten en el camión de ganado volador.



Jose Mujica tiene razón, dice lo mismo que Séneca y Diógenes.
Le cuentas esto a cualquiera y te dicen: "carpe diem Fargo", "quieres ser el más rico del cementerio?"
Al día siguiente vuelven al remo con una nueva letra que se han echado a la espalda, el último móvil, coche nuevo a plazos, viaje de 1 semana por 3000 euros y contando ilusionados que la Jenny está otra vez embarazada.
Dicho esto, allá cada uno.


----------



## Murray's (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Bando ganador: *políticos, funcionarios, paguiteros, boomers, pensionistas, Cayetanos con enchufe.
> *Bando perdedor: *remeros de la privada sin enchufe, hijos de esos remeros sin enchufe.
> Los que queráis tener hijos, pensad muy bien si podréis darle una vida mejor que la vuestra.




Tal cual,en el bando perdedor también el autónomo que paga una burrada para el Estado le deje trabajar y sin ningún derecho que si tiene el bando ganador que le sustrae el 50% de lo que gana


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tal cual,en el bando perdedor también el autónomo que paga una burrada para el Estado le deje trabajar y sin ningún derecho que si tiene el bando ganador que le sustrae el 50% de lo que gana



También hay autónomos empresaurios explotadores que se sacan un pastón al mes y pagan migajas a sus empleados, esos no me dan ninguna pena.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortis a pelito



*Delirios de Fargo:*
Por qué Dios crea estas preciosidades, si luego no nos da acceso a ellas?
Acaso Dios está siendo cruel con nosotros por algún motivo?
Joder Dios, si no te pido tanto.
Yo solo quiero una chortina prieta con muslitos de pollo como la hija de Daniel Larruso.
Me lo merezco, ya he ganado el pan con el sudor de mi frente y lo mínimo es que me des a la hija de Daniel Larruso A PELITO.
Por favor Dios, ayuda a este remero derroído que gana 1100 euros al mes.
Ten piedad y dame una chorti para el Invierno.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> a mi me ocurre todo lo contrario, estoy obsesionado con las maduras 40-50



No hombre, no.
Esas ya tienen el chocho colgandero, han visto cientos y cientos de pollas y están locas.
Mejor carne fresca de veinteañera prieta, tú distraes a la madre y yo me voy a follar con la hija.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Voy a sobar que mañana me levanto a las 8, es muy derroyente.



Este se lo monta mejor.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este se lo monta mejor.



Tampoco voy muy mal, estoy foreando, aunque en casa estaba mejor.

Además le he pillado un fallo gordo a una Charo superior y la he avisado, me nutre, huy huy era una plantilla, no lo miré bien... sabe que le he hecho un favor y ha sido divertido ver la cara de vergüenza.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Además le he pillado un fallo gordo a una Charo superior y la he avisado, me nutre, huy huy era una plantilla, no lo miré bien... sabe que le he hecho un favor y ha sido divertido ver la cara de vergüenza.



Bien hecho.
He contado ya que una Charo encargadilla se pone pedirme consejos sobre como hacer su trabajo?
Yo aprovecho la ocasión, le doy algún consejo y luego le digo si puede rotarme (a los puestos donde me toco los cojones).


----------



## hartman (3 Oct 2022)

60 dias de remo me quedan uff.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Como les iría si en vez de gastar el dinero en mierda comprasen participaciones de esas mismas empresas en el mercado de valores haciéndote una buena cartera de acciones que den dividendos. Lo que siempre digo de la diferencia entre ganar dinero mientras estás durmiendo o trabajar hasta el día que te mueras pagando mierdas.



Y si lo inviertes y lo pierdes?
No todos tenemos conocimientos avanzados del mercado de valores.
Me da pánico invertir y perder, lo veo como las apuestas deportivas o el casino para el que no sabe mucho del tema.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> 60 dias de remo me quedan uff.



Y después cuál es el plan? 
Tienes acceso a paguita, ahorros para tirar unos meses, pedirás 50 euros a los papis los findes o harás chanchullos en "b"?


----------



## sashimi (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si lo inviertes y lo pierdes?
> No todos tenemos conocimientos avanzados del mercado de valores.
> Me da pánico invertir y perder, lo veo como las apuestas deportivas o el casino para el que no sabe mucho del tema.



Lo suyo es tener una mínima educación. Si inviertes en empresas que dan dividendos es como tener una casa alquilada. El valor puede subir o bajar pero sabes que al año te entra una cantidad fija.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y también se puede aprender un mínimo de finanzas, que nadie nace enseñado.



Díganos un buen libro para aprender a invertir.


----------



## hartman (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y después cuál es el plan?
> Tienes acceso a paguita, ahorros para tirar unos meses, pedirás 50 euros a los papis los findes o harás chanchullos en "b"?



paguita por esquizo pedir el paro y la RAi e intentar la placita.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Mejor blogs y foros. Luego por la noche puedo poner alguno, si te gustan los foros prueba a leer el subforo de fondos de Rankia o +Dividendos, pero con tranquilidad que puede a llegar a ser muy denso.



Yo soy muy ahorrador, me falta lo de invertir para que el dinero trabaje y me de más dinero.
Aunque lo de estudiar cuáles son las mejores opciones, cuando comprar y vender también es un trabajo.
El pizzero @Covid Bryant farda constantemente del dineral que se saca con el trade, aunque sospecho que él saca más repartiendo a domicilio.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> paguita por esquizo pedir el paro y la RAi e intentar la placita.



Hartman, entiendo que te darán la incapacidad permanente absoluta al pasar el tribunal médico del INSS verdad? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo soy muy ahorrador, me falta lo de invertir para que el dinero trabaje y me de más dinero.
> Aunque lo de estudiar cuáles son las mejores opciones, cuando comprar y vender también es un trabajo.
> El pizzero @Covid Bryant farda constantemente del dineral que se saca con el trade, aunque sospecho que él saca más repartiendo a domicilio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1213520



Fargo, aprovecha también los depósitos bancarios que vayan saliendo o ábrete cuenta en algún banco extranjero y vas mirando los intereses de depósitos aparte como te han comentado lo de invertir en acciones de empresas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## hartman (3 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hartman, entiendo que te darán la incapacidad permanente absoluta al pasar el tribunal médico del INSS verdad?
> Pozdrawiam.



tengo un 65% de minusvalia ya definitiva.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> paguita por esquizo pedir el paro y la RAi e intentar la placita.



Y esto no se podría fingir?
Al ser algo mental, con estudiarse los síntomas y decir que los tienes con una buena actuación en el tribunal igual se puede vivir del cuento con eso.
Al final te ganarías la vida como un actor, hiciste el papel de tu vida, lo bordaste y ahora a vivir de ello jubilado con tu paguita.
He visto muchas veces "Una mente maravillosa", si Russell Crowe hizo el papelón de esquizo yo también puedo.


----------



## hartman (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y esto no se podría fingir?
> Al ser algo mental, con estudiarse los síntomas y decir que los tienes con una buena actuación en el tribunal igual se puede vivir del cuento con eso.
> He visto muchas veces "Una mente maravillosa", si Russell Crowe hizo el papelón de esquizo yo también puedo.



la pàga ya la tengo aunque es una mierda 421 euros.
pero luego twengo orfandad cuando falten mis padres.


----------



## hartman (3 Oct 2022)

el que se lo monto de puta madre fue vicentet.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tengo un 65% de minusvalia ya definitiva.



Entiendo, que has pasado por el EVO(equipo valoración y orientación) para el porcentaje de la discapacidad que lo gestiona la comunidad autónoma en bienestar social.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo soy muy ahorrador, me falta lo de invertir para que el dinero trabaje y me de más dinero.
> Aunque lo de estudiar cuáles son las mejores opciones, cuando comprar y vender también es un trabajo.
> El pizzero @Covid Bryant farda constantemente del dineral que se saca con el trade, aunque sospecho que él saca más repartiendo a domicilio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1213520



El pizzero @Covid Bryant ya no le llega el reparto de pizzas y lo compagina con hacer felaciones a domicilio también.jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Mindszenty (3 Oct 2022)

Acabe el día de remo, mañana mas


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Acabe el día de remo, mañana mas



Yo entro a las 23, hoy no pienso dar ni golpe.
Por 1100 euros, con ir a fichar ya deberían darme las gracias.


----------



## Karlova (3 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Buenos días remeros, yo ya estoy moviendo los remos
> Me surge una pregunta: ¿alguna vez habéis tenido un trabajo que os gustase? Pero nivel de tener ganas de que se acabe el fin de semana para trabajar
> 
> A mí creo que solo me ha pasado el primer año de la empresa en la que estoy pero no era tanto porque el trabajo estuviese bien sino que por aquella época estaba lejos de familiares y amigos, más solo que la una y en aquel momento no tenía ni aficiones.



a mi me está pasando un poco eso, ya lo he comentado en páginas anteriores, si estoy teniendo un finde de mierda en casa solo derroyendo mi tiempo y alcoholizandome empiezo a tener ganas de volver a la galera ya que me siento util y es un trabajo bastante intenso, pero si es un fin de semana que he hecho actividades guais estoy deseando que llegue el proximo fin de semana.


----------



## Mindszenty (3 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo entro a las 23, hoy no pienso dar ni golpe.
> Por 1100 euros, con ir a fichar ya deberían darme las gracias.




Aver chortis


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Aver chortis



Trabajar en el aeropuerto te convierte en un viejo verde.
Cuando hay un vuelo a Varsovia o Helsinki se me pone el rabo como un tanque ruso apuntando a un campanario con las polacas y las finlandesas.
40 chortinas rubias en fila con sus pantaloncitos apretados marcando culo y chochete.
Cuanta puta y yo tan viejo.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Tú, estimado lector del hilo. La próxima vez que vayas al aeropuerto recuerda que puede haber un Fargo por allí.
Mejor que no sea el piloto de tu avión, cualquier remero puede perder los papeles y liarla parda en horas de trabajo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (3 Oct 2022)

Hombre el piloto gana bien y se folla las chortinas q tu deseas, no creo que sea ese el remero descontento.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

España, 2022.
A seguir remando para financiar esto.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

El hilo ha vuelto a subir a su máximo nivel de DERROICIÓN.
Cualquiera que tenga esperanzas, sueños, ilusiones de una vida mejor debería abandonarlo inmediatamente o acabará DERROÍDO.
Yo voy a seguir pero porque ya me da igual todo, lo que está muerto no puede morir .


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2022)

Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo, chavales.
Remar y no tener ESTO cuando salimos del curro, para qué remar entonces?
@Murray's


----------



## Mindszenty (3 Oct 2022)

Chortinas a pelito o muerte


----------



## lamoffj (3 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortinas a pelito o muerte



Dígalo más alto, que nunca es suficiente.

DÓNDE COJONES ESTÁ MI CHORTI QUE HUELE A VAINILLA Y COCO, PRIETITA, LOZANA, JOVEN. DÓNDEEEEEE


----------



## lamoffj (3 Oct 2022)

Ni amor adolescente, ni amor universitario, ni esposa fiel y madre de mis hijos ahora que remo. La nada. El abismo. Sólo Dios está ahí siempre.


----------



## Mindszenty (3 Oct 2022)

Una noche mas de fracaso


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
Madre del amor hermoso, como están las chortinas del Burguer King del aropuerto.
Estaban saliendo ahora del turno, otro curro de mierda del que podría abrir otro hilo porque me han contado cosas...


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Ya terminé de ver esta serie.
Lo mejor: la hija de Daniel Larruso.
Lo peor: la serie va decayendo con cada temporada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 Oct 2022)

Ahí ahí farguito remando hard, comprate unas iag a 1 eurito, y unas aena a 100 pa colaborar con tu sector.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Ni amor adolescente, ni amor universitario, ni esposa fiel y madre de mis hijos ahora que remo. La nada. El abismo. Sólo Dios está ahí siempre.



Chaval madura, aquí estoy yo foreando con la parienta viendo la Isla de las Tentaciones y el crío tirándome un globo y subiendose encima mío.

Edito porque ahora creo que estoy jugando al "Renacido" porque me está poniendo un oso encima y me lo planta en los morros.

Edito porque han pasado dos minutos y ahora me está poniendo una pinza del pelo de su madre ( no estoy calvo ).

Que sepáis que una guarra de las Tentaciones ya ha corneado a su betazo tatuado.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Chaval madura, aquí estoy yo foreando con la parienta viendo la Isla de las Tentaciones y el crío tirándome un globo y subiendose encima mío.



Le estás dando la razón.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Le estás dando la razón.



En qué? Porque?

Si elimina la sensación de vacío existencial pero a la vez es muy duro a ratos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Oct 2022)

Primer día de Remo trás 9 de descanso y ya he venido harto hasta la polla.
Mi jefe hoy me ha mandado bastante faena y he cumplido aunque he venido algo roto.
Remar es un asco.
¿El trabajo dignifica?
¡MORTIFICA!


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En qué? Porque?
> 
> Si elimina la sensación de vacío existencial pero a la vez es muy duro a ratos.



Él quiere lo que tienes tú, una familia cuando llega a casa cansado del remo.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Primer día de Remo tras 9 de descanso y ya he venido harto hasta la polla.



Te dieron 9 días libres seguidos?
Joder, eso es como unas vacaciones.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> EL QUE REME SIENDO NUNCAFOLLISTA LES DESEO LO PEOR SE LO MERECEN POR GILIPOLLAS ESCLAVOS DE UN SISTEMA QUE LOS DISCRIMINA MIENTRAS LOS ALFAS SE FOLLAN A TODOS CHOCHITOS FRESCOS LOS REMEROS GILIPOLLAS TIRANDO DEL CARRO PARA SOSTENER UN SISTEMA CORRUPTO



muchos con eso pagan alquileres para salir de su pueblo o hipoteca

tiene acceso a putes y una mejor calidad de vida para ellos que si no remaran,caprichos-hobbyes-viajes-coches-motos... o para ayudar a sus padres si no llegan a fin de mes 

no todo está en el folleteo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te dieron 9 días libres seguidos?
> Joder, eso es como unas vacaciones.



Me sobraban de mis 21 días de vacaciones, en verano me cogi menos.
Estoy barajando largarme en diciembre ya, cerrar el año, el derroimiento físico me asquea y me deprime.

Es que joder, el trabajete este físico que me derroye el cuerpo es una mierda... todo el rato de pie, agachándome, si que si, que hay días que me escaqueo de lo que puedo pero otros no.
Al finalizar los 9 días, recuperado de dolores de espalda, pies rodillas.... y ahora vuelta a empezar.
Hoy creo que ha sido un poco excepcional la carga de trabajo, porque habia que desmontar una campaña comercial, mañana será (creo) el trabajo estándar y podre ir más a mi marcha.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> muchos con eso pagan alquileres para salir de su pueblo o hipoteca
> 
> tiene acceso a putes y una mejor calidad de vida para ellos que si no remaran,caprichos-hobbyes-viajes-coches-motos... o para ayudar a sus padres si no llegan a fin de mes
> 
> no todo está en el folleteo



Pero eres esclavo de tus cosas a no ser que compres lo que te gusta y te dure muchos años siendo ajeno a modas y consumismo.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pero eres esclavo de tus cosas a no ser que compres lo que te gusta y te dure muchos años siendo ajeno a modas y consumismo.



así es

también el hombre medio si quiere ser bien visto por su familia-amigos y posibles parejas tiene que remar

cualquiera que quiera una chavala tendrá que remar para hacerle hijos-alquiler-hipoteca

cualquiera que quiera tener moto-coche-viajes-caprichos-drogas-putas... y es de familia pobre tendrá que remar como un hijo puta


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> así es
> 
> también el hombre medio si quiere ser bien visto por su familia-amigos y posibles parejas tiene que remar
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo hipoteca, ni pago alquiler, mi parienta a veces me dice que deje el trabajo y que busque otro porque me amarga, también dice que si no, nos llega con lo de ella ( no me lo creo que diga esto en serio, lo de dejar el trabajo y no currar una temporada si).

Si no lo dejo es porque tengo dos años de paro, y no lo pienso perder.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo no tengo hipoteca, ni pago alquiler, mi parienta a veces me dice que deje el trabajo y que busque otro porque me amarga, también dice que si no, nos llega con lo de ella ( no me lo creo que diga esto en serio, lo de dejar el trabajo y no currar una temporada si).
> 
> Si no lo dejo es porque tengo dos años de paro, y no lo pienso perder.



la putada es que si te piras no cobras el paro

si te buscas otro en caso de que te cojan ya con una edad xd no sabes si también te va a amargar,seguramente si


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> también el hombre medio si quiere ser bien visto por su familia-amigos y posibles parejas tiene que remar



Si eso nadie lo discute, el problema es cuando remas, vas al gym, te dicen que eres guapete, tienes buena conversación y solo te hacen caso las Charos de tu edad.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si eso nadie lo discute, el problema es cuando remas, vas al gym, te dicen que eres guapete, tienes buena conversación y solo te hacen caso las Charos de tu edad.



yo remaba e iba al gym con 20 y aún así no me hacían ni puto caso

porqué?porque aparte de no ser un chad fisicamente si no del montón feo no tengo patrimonio ni bienes por mucho que remara para ganar 1000€ cagaos

mientras otros tenían los papis currando con buenos pisos y en buenos curros pues yo estaba en cualquier basura por 1000€ casapapis barrio obrero

no es igual uno con 20 años que sus padres le pagan un cochazo y pisazo en buena zona y haya ido a buenos colegios para ser funci mismo y ganar 3000€ o heredar la empresa de su padre que uno de barrio obrero remando en cualquier mierda para ganar 1000€ tener que comprarse él el coche-piso con su esfuerzo....

todas las que están buenas de jovencitas se van con los primeros

yo en mis 20 quedé con una por ejemplo toda buena,yo remaba por 1000€ y gym,pero claro quería ser mantenida,se fué con uno que no remaba y estaba gordo pero su familia como tenía pasta y la mantenía con él se quedó

otra que igual quedaba conmigo hasta que encontró uno que sus padres le compraron un piso nuevo así por toda la cara

xD

y yo remando y aguantando de todo con 25 años para luego ver eso xD

anda y a tomar por culo

pues si con 20 al menos tienes juventud con 40 ya no,porque aunque no seas un viejo tampoco eres un joven

vete de putas si quieres catar buenas mujeres de 25-30

las de 20-25 tienen chavales de 20-35 con dinero-juventud-atractivo físico para elegir,se van a ir con un remero de 1000€ con 40 años.... no

vete de putes o a otro país de turismo sexual


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo remaba e iba al gym con 20 y aún así no me hacían ni puto caso
> 
> porqué?porque aparte de no ser un chad fisicamente si no del montón feo no tengo patrimonio ni bienes por mucho que remara para ganar 1000€ cagaos
> 
> ...



eso o hacerle hijos para que se quede unos años contigo mínimo mientras necesita del dinero del remero para la larva


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo remaba e iba al gym con 20 y aún así no me hacían ni puto caso
> 
> porqué?porque aparte de no ser un chad fisicamente si no del montón feo no tengo patrimonio ni bienes por mucho que remara para ganar 1000€ cagaos
> 
> ...



aparte de esto millones se matan por estar con cualquier tía

también tienes que competir contra millones de hombres que se follarían una cabra y a cualquier fea la tratan como princesa,que les hacen hijos,hipoteca... xD


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> también tienes que competir contra millones de hombres que se follarían una cabra y a cualquier fea la tratan como princesa,que les hacen hijos,hipoteca... xD



Yo no pienso rendirme, ahora mismo no tengo chortinas en mi vida pero si encima pierdo la esperanza de ligarme a una ya tiro la toalla, dejo el gym, dejo el trabajo, dejo de salir de la calle y me quedo en mi habitación comiendo doritos por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Creo que con 34 años aún puedo ligarme a una de estas, lo creo de verdad y nadie de este hilo me convencerá de lo contrario:


----------



## Mindszenty (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
> Madre del amor hermoso, como están las chortinas del Burguer King del aropuerto.
> Estaban saliendo ahora del turno, otro curro de mierda del que podría abrir otro hilo porque me han contado cosas...



Cuéntanos Fargo


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que con 34 años aún puedo ligarme a una de estas, lo creo de verdad y nadie de este hilo me convencerá de lo contrario:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1214358



 

no tienes fé tu ni nada,con todo el respeto del mundo te lo digo

puedes ligarte una pancha si le haces hijos,pero vas a tener que remar de por vida por los hijos que le has dado para que se quede contigo seguramente unos años y puerta


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no tienes fé tu ni nada,con todo el respeto del mundo te lo digo



Lo que no entiendo es por qué tienes tú tan poca fe.
No digo de convertirse en un mojabragas de chortinas, conque se encapriche una ya es suficiente.
Y no tiene que ser española, el único requisito es que sea joven y pizpireta.
Por qué has tirado la toalla de forma tan definitiva?
Hay mucha loca por ahí, empiezas a hablar con una, se encapricha y ya tienes una novia chortina.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué tienes tú tan poca fe.
> No digo de convertirse en un mojabragas de chortinas, conque se encapriche una ya es suficiente.
> Y no tiene que ser española, el único requisito es que sea joven y pizpireta.
> Por qué has tirado la toalla de forma tan definitiva?
> ...



me he follado alguna así de 15-25 y alguna mas buena pero querían pareja-vivir juntos-caprichos-que le consientas en todo...lo normal en las parejas cuando yo solo quería follarlas....

yo no valgo para eso


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> me he follado alguna así de 15-25 y alguna mas buena pero querían pareja-vivir juntos-caprichos-que le consientas en todo...lo normal en las parejas cuando yo solo quería follarlas....



Ah bueno, pues a mí no me importa ser su PAPI por un tiempo.
Gratis no iban a salir los polvos, eso está claro.
Parte del encanto del pollavieja es que se supone que tiene más dinero que los de su edad.
Por eso me extrañaba tan poca fe por tu parte, en el aeropuerto veo este tipo de parejas con frecuencia, hombres del montón de 40 con chortinas de 20.
Claramente ellas se sienten protegidas con esos tíos y está claro quién habrâ pagado el viaje, lo ven una figura paternal, igual que su padre le pagarâ cosas su PAPI también le pagará lo que no pueden pagarle los de su edad.
A cambio, el cuarentón gostará de polvazos con su chortina, los dos ganan con el acuerdo.
Siendo cuarentón y no sacar la cartera, ahí si te doy la razón que es prácticamente imposible.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué tienes tú tan poca fe.
> No digo de convertirse en un mojabragas de chortinas, conque se encapriche una ya es suficiente.
> Y no tiene que ser española, el único requisito es que sea joven y pizpireta.
> Por qué has tirado la toalla de forma tan definitiva?
> ...



Buen culazo, como debe ser.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ah bueno, pues a mí no me importa ser su PAPI por un tiempo.
> Gratis no iban a salir los polvos, eso está claro.
> Parte del encanto del pollavieja es que se supone que tiene más dinero que los de su edad.
> Por eso me extrañaba tan poca fe por tu parte, en el aeropuerto veo este tipo de parejas con frecuencia, hombres del montón de 40 con chortinas de 20.
> ...



por eso,pero con 1000€ no es que puedas hacer mucho por eso te lo digo

si cobraras 2-3000€ ya se te acercarían mas como a los funcis(médicos-policías)-empresarios

si quieres hacer de sugar daddy pues adelante


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> por eso,pero con 1000€ no es que puedas hacer mucho por eso te lo digo
> 
> si cobraras 2-3000€ ya se te acercarían mas como a los funcis(médicos-policías)-empresarios



1000 ya es más que sus compañeros de clase que solo tienen los 50 euros que les dan sus padres los Sábados.
Alguna se les escapará a estos funcis, dudo que todas las parejas que veo en mi trabajo el tío gane 3000 euros.
Algunos se les ve mileuristas pero son tíos con COJONES, el típico cuarentòn que la ve como una niñata y la trata así.
Una cosa que me he fijado es que el tîo suele ir delante pasando de ella, ella le hace bromas de niñata y el cuarentón mantiene la compostura, mirándola como lo que es, una niñata.
Ella tiende a buscarlo con abracitos y demás y el tío pendiente de otras cosas.
Es una actitud muy marcada y pocos tíos de su edad la tratarán con esa indiferencia.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Estimados remeros pollaviejas del hilo, no os rindáis jamás.
Todas las grandes relaciones empezaron con una conversación tonta de dos personas que estaban de buen humor.
Todavía puede haber una chortina para nosotros en algún lugar del mundo, que nadie tire la toalla.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 1000 ya es más que sus compañeros de clase que solo tienen los 50 euros que les dan sus padres los Sábados.
> Alguna se les escapará a estos funcis, dudo que todas las parejas que veo en mi trabajo el tío gane 3000 euros.
> Algunos se les ve mileuristas pero son tíos con COJONES, el típico cuarentòn que la ve como una niñata y la trata así.
> Una cosa que me he fijado es que el tîo suele ir delante pasando de ella, ella le hace bromas de niñata y el cuarentón mantiene la compostura, mirándola como lo que es, una niñata.
> ...



vaya ganas de aguantar eso xD

pero bueno,ánimo


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> vaya ganas de aguantar eso xD
> 
> pero bueno,ánimo



Eso no, ESTO.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso no, ESTO.



pues con 1000€ no tienes ni ese coche,no te hablo ya del piso que tendrías que tener xD


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues con 1000€ no tienes ni ese coche,no te hablo ya del piso que tendrías que tener xD



Iré subiendo al hilo mis avances chortinescos, currando en el aeropuerto hay más oportunidades.


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Iré subiendo al hilo mis avances chortinescos, currando en el aeropuerto hay más oportunidades.



eso e irte de putes es lo mismo,no hay diferencia 

pero bueno,en algo tienes que tener esperanza mientras remas


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Chortinas para todos los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Murray's (4 Oct 2022)

@Fargo cuando suelte el remo


----------



## Karlova (4 Oct 2022)

nada de soltar el remo cabrones


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> nada de soltar el remo cabrones



En un rato vuelvo a la galera, otra vez de 23 a 07.
Los turnos rotativos son la esclavitud moderna.


----------



## Karlova (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En un rato vuelvo a la galera, otra vez de 23 a 07.
> Los turnos rotativos son la esclavitud moderna.



eso no es vida, no debe ser bueno para la cabeza hacer turnos


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> eso no es vida, no debe ser bueno para la cabeza hacer turnos



Desde luego que no, yo tengo 34 y parece que tengo 54.
Cualquier día provoco el despido para que me echen, quería ahorrar un poco más pero me estoy dando cuenta que es solo una excusa.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Reconozco que uno de mis miedos para terminar con ese trabajo es que se acabe mi vida social totalmente.
Llevo muchos meses que solo socializo en ese sitio, en el gym voy a mi bola y no hablo con nadie.
No sé donde voy a ligar ni conocer gente si no es ahí.
Me veo sin curro, dando paseos, yendo al gym y viendo series sin hablar con nadie.
En mi pueblo hay sobre todo gente mayor y los grupos son muy cerrados, es muy difícil meterse en uno.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> eso o hacerle hijos para que se quede unos años contigo mínimo mientras necesita del dinero del remero para la larva



Las larvas a partir de los 45 vienen con paguita de los remeros.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> por eso,pero con 1000€ no es que puedas hacer mucho por eso te lo digo
> 
> si cobraras 2-3000€ ya se te acercarían mas como a los funcis(médicos-policías)-empresarios
> 
> si quieres hacer de sugar daddy pues adelante




Jojojo a la abogada con la que salgo al café ya se la ha ligado un Guardia Civil retaco, es la triste realidad.

Antes tenía un mañaco malote... se me cierran las puertas, creo que solo le hago gracia a la de la gasolinera, además con parienta se encaja todo mejor.

Fargo no lloriquees, yo te invito a una birra si pasas por aquí, eso sí, solo conozco viejas y locas.


----------



## pacopalotes (4 Oct 2022)

Mañana a mover los remos con brio en nocturnidad


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> *Fargo no lloriquees*, yo te invito a una birra si pasas por aquí, eso sí, solo conozco viejas y locas.



No no, si estoy bien. Voy a vestirme para ir a remar.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No no, si estoy bien. Voy a vestirme para ir a remar.



Si claro, por eso me derroe tu hilo.

Verídico el verdemerito más retaco, se ha ligado a la tía está con su sueldete y su pistolita, yo sigo hablando tranquilamente con ella, además se está charificando, ahora quiere ser funcionaria.

La verdad es que me ha venido bien, porque así no me monto la película esa tipo American Beauty... sigo saliendo con ella al café...


----------



## hartman (4 Oct 2022)

ser mozo de almacen en el ECI es muerte en vida.


----------



## Karlova (4 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ser mozo de almacen en el ECI es muerte en vida.



que es un ECI?


----------



## Mindszenty (4 Oct 2022)

Chortinas o derroicion


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que uno de mis miedos para terminar con ese trabajo es que se acabe mi vida social totalmente.
> Llevo muchos meses que solo socializo en ese sitio, en el gym voy a mi bola y no hablo con nadie.
> No sé donde voy a ligar ni conocer gente si no es ahí.
> Me veo sin curro, dando paseos, yendo al gym y viendo series sin hablar con nadie.
> En mi pueblo hay sobre todo gente mayor y los grupos son muy cerrados, es muy difícil meterse en uno.



cafeterías

a veces hay panchas que piden fuego o si les miras se rien,hace poco una pancha toda pija con sus ropas se me quedó mirando riéndose con cara de querer polla,pero no valía mucho,muy delgada,si no le hubiera dicho si quedamos una tarde o algo así

las panchas son muy fáciles si eres blanco

hoy se me ha sentado una rusa bajita mmmmmmmmm me la estaba follando con la mirada,de unos 30 casi muy guapa

esto es ir a sitios y mirarles a ver si te miran,pedirles fuego,decirle de veros una tarde si la ves receptiva... y si les gustas pues ya tienes chochito

lo suyo es ir a cafeterias céntricas por la tarde a hechar un café y ver el ambiente que hay

o a los barrios a por barriobajeras yonquies,eso a gusto de cada uno


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Las larvas a partir de los 45 vienen con paguita de los remeros.



si,eso

los padres tienen que remar de por vida porque si no su mujer e hijos le mandan a tomar por culo

todos estos que dicen mi niño es lo mejor que me ha pasado,pues ahora hasta que se muera le va a tocar solucionarle la vida a sus hijos porque es el único fin que tienen los hijos en los padres

a remar hasta morir para que la charo y las larvas no le metan denuncias y le dejen 

si tener novia de chaval y follarla a pelo sabemos todos,lo malo viene después y el que lo ha hecho pues ya sabe lo que le toca,a comer mierda


----------



## XRL (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo a la abogada con la que salgo al café ya se la ha ligado un Guardia Civil retaco, es la triste realidad.
> 
> Antes tenía un mañaco malote... se me cierran las puertas, creo que solo le hago gracia a la de la gasolinera, además con parienta se encaja todo mejor.
> 
> Fargo no lloriquees, yo te invito a una birra si pasas por aquí, eso sí, solo conozco viejas y locas.



es lo que tiene si no eres atractivo y no destacas fisicamente(chad) pues tienes que ser remero proveedor

por lo general todos estos son feos,careto y dan bastante asco pero lo que les salva es que tienen buena nómina


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> es lo que tiene si no eres atractivo y no destacas fisicamente(chad) pues tienes que ser remero proveedor
> 
> por lo general todos estos son feos,careto y dan bastante asco pero lo que les salva es que tienen buena nómina



Insisto que hay tíos de mi curro que no son guaperas, tienen el mismo puesto que yo y se han ligado más de una en el aeropuerto.
Son tíos charlatanes que saben camelarse a la gente, la labia también juega en el ligoteo.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> que es un ECI?



Un ciborg de la película Transformers.
Es broma hombre, se refiere a El corte inglés.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Insisto que hay tíos de mi curro que no son guaperas, tienen el mismo puesto que yo y se han ligado más de una en el aeropuerto.
> Son tíos charlatanes que saben camelarse a la gente, la labia también juega en el ligoteo.



No sera que tienen farlopa y son malotes? En mi época malote con amigos camellos y drogado es cuando más he ligado en mi vida, hasta con un vaquero y una chaqueta de chándal...

Ir bien vestido y sobrio nunca me ha funcionado.

A mi parienta la conocí con el pelo como un vikingo, rapado por el lateral, coleta arriba... y una colección de denuncias, lo macarra es mi éxito, dejar rueda con el coche, ir pedo o drogado... ser bueno no me ha funcionado nunca.


----------



## Fargo (4 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No sera que tienen farlopa y son malotes? En mi época malote con amigos camellos y drogado es cuando más he ligado en mi vida, hasta con un vaquero y una chaqueta de chándal...



Son tíos muy marujones, de estos que hablan de las mierdas que interesan a las mujeres, incluyendo todos los chismes del trabajo.
También saben vacilarlas y tienen hobbys de los que hablan todo el rato: viajar, salir de fiesta, sitios a los que salen a cenar y enseñan la foto del plato con el móvil.
En resumidas cuentas, unos auténticos cretinos.
Mi teoría es que ligan porque siempre están hablando con alguna y el resto se pican.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Son tíos muy marujones, de estos que hablan de las mierdas que interesan a las mujeres, incluyendo todos los cotilleos del trabajo.
> También saben vacilarlas y tienen hobbys de los que hablan todo el rato: viajar, salir de fiesta, sitios a los que salen a cenar y enseñan la foto del plato con el móvil.
> En resumidas cuentas, unos auténticos cretinos.
> Mi teoría es que ligan porque siempre están hablando con alguna y el resto se pican.



Ligan o se lo inventan?


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
Hoy hay muy pocos vuelos, me voy a tocar los cojones pero bien.


----------



## HuskyJerk (5 Oct 2022)

Apúntate a lumis y hazte con alguna fija o semifija. Las hay que se te lanzan a pedirte que las saques por ahí a tomar un ""cafellate""... O te dan así de sospresa sin querer queriendo su teléfono persol (supuestamente...,. Aceptamos pulpo las personas desconfiadas).
Ojo cuidao, hablo de luminarias de éxito con la vida ya resueltísima, con DNI, cotizando etc...

Por el airopuerten deben desfilar a minolles y minolles.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Apúntate a lumis y hazte con alguna fija o semifija. Las hay que se te lanzan a pedirte que las saques por ahí a tomar un ""cafellate""...



Ir de putas es una de esas cosas que me gustaría hacer.
Hace poco estuve a punto de comprarme un bmw por 10.000 euros, con la intención de mojar más el churro.
Pero lo he pensado mejor y he pensado invertir ese dinero en meretrices, a 100 euros por puta puedo follarme una puta al mes durante 8 años.
No sé por qué, pero creo que gastando el dinero así no solo voy a follar más que con el bmw, sino que me va a salir más barato.


----------



## HuskyJerk (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ir de putas es una de esas cosas que me gustaría hacer.
> Hace poco estuve a punto de comprarme un bmw por 10.000 euros, con la intención de mojar más el churro.
> Pero lo he pensado mejor y he pensado invertir ese dinero en meretrices, a 100 euros por puta puedo follarme una puta al mes durante 8 años.
> No sé por qué, pero creo que gastando el dinero así no solo voy a follar más que con el bmw, sino que me va a salir más barato.



Te puedo recomendar alguna caribean tropic chorti. Conviene aprovechar antes de que suban tarifas. O de que se retiren... Igual tú tienes más agilidad mental que yo para captarlas y reaccionar cuando se te ofrecen para fuera del trabajo


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Te puedo recomendar alguna caribean tropic chorti. Conviene aprovechar antes de que suban tarifas. O de que se retiren... Igual tú tienes más agilidad mental que yo para captarlas y reaccionar cuando se te ofrecen para fuera del trabajo



Yo con las mujeres agilidad mental ninguna.
Las veces que he ligado ha sido porque alguna se encaprichó conmigo.
Relaciones largas y muy pocos rolletes.
Creo que con las putas será más fácil llegar a acuerdos satisfactorios, como cuando uno va a la peluquería.


----------



## HuskyJerk (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo con las mujeres agilidad mental ninguna.
> Las veces que he ligado ha sido porque alguna se encaprichó conmigo.
> Relaciones largas y muy pocos rolletes.
> Creo que con las putas será más fácil llegar a acuerdos satisfactorios, como cuando uno va a la peluquería.



De pago directo o en diferido te van a enredar la cabeza con sus hormonaggedones igual igual. Mucha más experiencia que yo ya tienes para manejarlas y salir airoso. La cosa es probar. Con 10k Eypos tienes de sobra para desfasar en horas y conectar con alguna que te encaje. 

Tema coche si la idea es atraer marisco yo miraría más algo típico kuki que les guste y que estén deseando quitártelo para irse de tiendas y rasparlo contra los pivotes. Mini, 500, Beetle y del estilo, cabrio a ser posible.


----------



## XRL (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Son tíos muy marujones, de estos que hablan de las mierdas que interesan a las mujeres, incluyendo todos los chismes del trabajo.
> También saben vacilarlas y tienen hobbys de los que hablan todo el rato: viajar, salir de fiesta, sitios a los que salen a cenar y enseñan la foto del plato con el móvil.
> En resumidas cuentas, unos auténticos cretinos.
> Mi teoría es que ligan porque siempre están hablando con alguna y el resto se pican.



vomito,son unos huelebragas mas


----------



## XRL (5 Oct 2022)

también hoy han pasado 2 colombianas con pintas de putas,lo serán supongo

una iba con las tetas y el culo operado,me he quedado mirándole las tetas y se ha reído xD

las panchas son muy fáciles

recuerdo hace como 10-15 años en discos de panchis cogí a una colombiana que iba ciega y le empezé a tocar los tetones por bajo de la ropa en plena pista y la tía como si nada toda feliz jijieando xd

el tema es tirarles cacho y mas si van ciegas,se dejan hacer de todo


----------



## XRL (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ir de putas es una de esas cosas que me gustaría hacer.
> Hace poco estuve a punto de comprarme un bmw por 10.000 euros, con la intención de mojar más el churro.
> Pero lo he pensado mejor y he pensado invertir ese dinero en meretrices, a 100 euros por puta puedo follarme una puta al mes durante 8 años.
> No sé por qué, pero creo que gastando el dinero así no solo voy a follar más que con el bmw, sino que me va a salir más barato.
> ...



el coche son 10.000€ de comprarlo mas luego impuestos reparaciones seguro garaje gasolina....

tienes buenas colombianas a 30-40€ que te puedes follar un par de veces a la semana

2-300€ mensuales y estarán buenísimas si sabes elegir 

aunque tengas bonito coche ellas quieren que les des caprichos de todos los colores €€€€ porque si no se aburren

hay putas tremendas por 30-40€ con las que resucitas,el coche son todo preocupaciones y gastos y dinero que pierdes para poder irte de putes


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ir de putas es una de esas cosas que me gustaría hacer.
> Hace poco estuve a punto de comprarme un bmw por 10.000 euros, con la intención de mojar más el churro.
> Pero lo he pensado mejor y he pensado invertir ese dinero en meretrices, a 100 euros por puta puedo follarme una puta al mes durante 8 años.
> No sé por qué, pero creo que gastando el dinero así no solo voy a follar más que con el bmw, sino que me va a salir más barato.
> ...



Hoy he salido derrapando de una rotonda quitando las pegatinas a un subnormal con un A3 recién estrenado y es como follar, además en ese coche no se puede follar tiene el asiento trasero separado en dos butacas.

A mi me gusta independientemente de los polvos.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hoy he salido derrapando de una rotonda quitando las pegatinas a un subnormal con un A3 recién estrenado y es como follar, además en ese coche no se puede follar tiene el asiento trasero separado en dos butacas.
> A mi me gusta independientemente de los polvos.



En el viejo TDI tengo espacio de sobra para follar, el único inconveniente es que no tengo con quién follar.
Y antes de que alguien lo diga, no pienso follar con Charos viejunas de mi edad.
Charos NO.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Ya he terminado el turno, por fin.
Una chortina me dijo que me ve más fuerte y que si estaba yendo al gimnasio, me pareció el típico comentario de una tía que no quiere nada conmigo.
Ellas son así, coquetean con tíos que ni les gustan.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Rema hijo de puta, rema!


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (5 Oct 2022)

lo mejor de remar es saber que te quitan una pasta de la nomina para darsela a los moros que la mayoria nos odia.

es una maravilla


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Señores, ESTO es lo que me hace falta para sobrellevar el remo.
Madre mía...


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> lo mejor de remar es saber que te quitan una pasta de la nomina para darsela a los moros que la mayoria nos odia.



Eso mejor ni pensarlo o no vuelvo nunca más a la galera.
Mirad el individuo de abajo a la izquierda, valiente hijo de puta traidor y planchabragas, las feminazis le han capado y ya ni siente ni padece.
"Sí cariño" "Lo que tú digas, cariño".


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que uno de mis miedos para terminar con ese trabajo es que se acabe mi vida social totalmente.
> Llevo muchos meses que solo socializo en ese sitio, en el gym voy a mi bola y no hablo con nadie.
> No sé donde voy a ligar ni conocer gente si no es ahí.
> Me veo sin curro, dando paseos, yendo al gym y viendo series sin hablar con nadie.
> En mi pueblo hay sobre todo gente mayor y los grupos son muy cerrados, es muy difícil meterse en uno.



el gran problema social de España: es IMPOSIBLE hacer amigos pasada la infancia y adolescencia. Somos lo más puto cerrado del mundo.

Gente con la que trabajé AÑOS, fui al gym o a salidas de grupo de monte AÑOS,,,,y JAMÁS me dijeron de irme con sus grupitos, jamás me metieron en sus grupitos...
Grupitos que por cierto son los mismos amigos q cuando tenían 10 putos años o así.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, ESTO es lo que me hace falta para sobrellevar el remo.
> Madre mía...



de veras es necesario que vayan así vestidas joder?


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> de veras es necesario que vayan así vestidas joder?



Reconozco que soy débil y le he mirado el culo.
A esa edad es cuando están más buenas, luego se cae todo y siguen igual de inaguantables.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Tíos, creo que este forero se refiere a mí.
Qué opináis?


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Oct 2022)

Farguito seguro que eres vaculerdo y si no casi peor, que tal te fue los 2 años enmascarillado en el aeropuerto cual subnormal en el remo, debe afianzar todavía más la sensación de esclavitud voluntaria remar con bozal de subnormal.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Reconozco que uno de mis miedos para terminar con ese trabajo es que se acabe mi vida social totalmente.
> Llevo muchos meses que solo socializo en ese sitio, en el gym voy a mi bola y no hablo con nadie.
> No sé donde voy a ligar ni conocer gente si no es ahí.
> Me veo sin curro, dando paseos, yendo al gym y viendo series sin hablar con nadie.
> En mi pueblo hay sobre todo gente mayor y los grupos son muy cerrados, es muy difícil meterse en uno.



Subnormal pa empezar deja el gym donde vas a ver pollas, apúntate a otros deportes atontao de grupo o individual pero que se salga en grupo, mira que eres parguelas farguito retrasado autista. Palurdazo te hacen falta dos ostias del tito, y olvídate de shortins, dedicate a milfear.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si claro, por eso me derroe tu hilo.
> 
> Verídico el verdemerito más retaco, se ha ligado a la tía está con su sueldete y su pistolita, yo sigo hablando tranquilamente con ella, además se está charificando, ahora quiere ser funcionaria.
> 
> La verdad es que me ha venido bien, porque así no me monto la película esa tipo American Beauty... sigo saliendo con ella al café...



Contentate con que te ha sondeado como posible rabo del carrusel que lleva.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Palurdazo te hacen falta dos ostias del tito, y olvídate de shortins, dedicate a milfear.



Yo quiero una chortina que me de juventud o sigo como estoy.
Las Charos viejunas de mi edad no me motivan nada para follar ni para llevarlas por ahí, me parece triste tener que estar con alguien que ya le dio sus mejores años a otros y ahora se dedique a contar batallitas del pasado, de cuando era joven y alocada.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Chortinas para todos los remeros o lo dejo y que reme otro.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Oct 2022)

Llegar tarde 176 veces en seis meses no justifica el despido, según un TSJ


El tribunal indica que la empresa debería haber dado alguna amonestación previa a la empleada para que cambiara su conducta. En vez de eso, la compañía la cesó directamente




www-elconfidencial-com.cdn.ampproject.org





broooooooootal


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno chavales, ahora libro Jueves y Viernes.
No puedo ir al gym porque tengo una contractura en el hombro que me hice en la galera.
Como veis, los trabajos físicos no solo son malos para la mente, también te machacan el cuerpo.
Los que estéis buscando curro, buscad algo donde podáis sentaros y no tengáis que levantar peso.
Yo tengo una contractura en el hombro, me molesta al caminar pero estoy bien.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Este hijo de puta no tiene contracturas.


----------



## Mindszenty (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo vete con alguna lumi


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Ahora veré la Champions en casa de mi padre.
Mi vida no tiene muchas alegrías así que intentaré disfrutar con esos millonarios dando patadas a un balón.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora veré la Champions en casa de mi padre.
> Mi vida no tiene muchas alegrías así que intentaré disfrutar con esos millonarios dando patadas a un balón.



Yo ya lo intenté pero la suda demasiado que gane uno u otro como para estar viendo los partidos, además de que no pago por ver eso


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Yo ya lo intenté pero la suda demasiado que gane uno u otro como para estar viendo los partidos, además de que no pago por ver eso



Lo paga mi padre.


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (5 Oct 2022)

Cuéntanos Fargo lo qvibas a contar


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

El nuncafollismo a veces afecta a mi estado de ánimo.
Hoy he vuelto a coincidir con compañeras chortinas y me he venido abajo.
Pensar que seguramente la noche anterior un tío se las habrá follado y yo ahí hablando con ellas como un subnormal.
Alguno dirá: "pues no les hables".
Son ellas las que me hablan a mí, pero no me hablan de follar.
Para follar ya tienen a otros.
Creo que necesito irme de putas, no sé como lo veis vosotros.


----------



## Er_guapoh (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El nuncafollismo a veces afecta a mi estado de ánimo.
> Hoy he vuelto a coincidir con compañeras chortinas y me he venido abajo.
> Pensar que seguramente la noche anterior alguien se las habrá follado y yo ahí hablando con ellas como un subnormal.
> Alguno dirá: "pues no les hables".
> ...



vayase de putas y aliviese!


----------



## Mindszenty (5 Oct 2022)

Er_guapoh dijo:


> vayase de putas y aliviese!



Cúmplase


----------



## Matriz_81 (5 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El nuncafollismo a veces afecta a mi estado de ánimo.
> Hoy he vuelto a coincidir con compañeras chortinas y me he venido abajo.
> Pensar que seguramente la noche anterior alguien se las habrá follado y yo ahí hablando con ellas como un subnormal.
> Alguno dirá: "pues no les hables".
> ...



Me parece tan curioso que, un hombre con la teoría tan bien sabida, falle estrepitosamente en la práctica. Lo reactivo, desactiva. Ríete un poco más de la vida y de tu situación. No eres el único. Este foro está lleno de gente inteligente que no moja, porque tiene unos valores sólidos y no se conforma con migajas. De ahí a cuestionar tu valía como ser humano (independientemente de las chortis), me parece un error muy grave.

No las pongas en un pedestal. Si ellas no saben ser mujeres, no te merecen


----------



## Fargo (5 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Me parece tan curioso que, un hombre con la teoría tan bien sabida, falle estrepitosamente en la práctica.



Duermo muy poco por los turnos, mis niveles de ahorro son altos y prácticamente no cojo el coche por no gastar.
Los que habéis seguido el hilo ya sabéis que tengo un dinero ahorrado, pero noto que me falta un poco más para irme de ese curro.
Así que estoy ahorrando todo lo que puedo, mis únicos caprichos son el netflix, la cuota del gimnasio y mantener mi viejo coche.
Espero no dejarme la salud por el camino.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, el Madrid ha ganado.
Ha sido lo más emocionante del día con diferencia.


----------



## Matriz_81 (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Duermo muy poco por los turnos, mis niveles de ahorro son altos y prácticamente no cojo el coche por no gastar.
> Los que habéis seguido el hilo ya sabéis que tengo un dinero ahorrado, pero noto que me falta un poco más para irme de ese curro.
> Así que estoy ahorrando todo lo que puedo, mis únicos caprichos son el netflix, la cuota del gimnasio y mantener mi viejo coche.
> Espero no dejarme la salud por el camino.



¿No ha pensado ustec en dejar el foro por una temporada? Si no te hace bien, no te cortes.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿No ha pensado ustec en dejar el foro por una temporada?



Lo estoy pensando, si estoy muy jodido tampoco quiero estar dando pena en el hilo.


----------



## Matriz_81 (6 Oct 2022)

Estaré 1 mes sin entrar a Burbuja para auto-sanarme.


Un foro de alto calibre es similar a una espada de doble filo. Aquí se reúne lo más granado de la Suciedad. Bajo el aparente anonimato, opiniones diversas, abruptas, sutiles, inteligentes, cargadas de emoción, de ira, de rencor, de datos contrastados, de bulos infundados y dañinos, pueblan su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Progretón (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este hijo de puta no tiene contracturas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216190


----------



## Mindszenty (6 Oct 2022)

A remar


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (6 Oct 2022)

a remar que hay que pagar muchas paguitas y sueldos estratosfericos de politicos y sus dietas.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Hoy libro, pero aún arrastro una contractura en el hombro de la galera.
No es un trabajo para viejos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy libro, pero aún arrastro una contractura en el hombro de la galera.
> No es un trabajo para viejos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217090




Yo he llegado a currar a las 9:15 y luego he vuelto a salir a mover el coche porque no me gustaba el sitio.

Ahora foreo entre papel y papel.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo he llegado a currar a las 9:15 y luego he vuelto a salir a mover el coche porque no me gustaba el sitio.



En el mío solo puedo salir en el descanso de 20 minutos, el curro es todo el rato de pie así que aprovecho para sentarme.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

"Remad cabrones, aquí no se sienta nadie.
Sigue remando Fargo, ni se te ocurra sentarte".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Remad cabrones, aquí no se sienta nadie.
> Sigue remando Fargo, ni se te ocurra sentarte".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217101



Yo estoy sentado, si es jodido un trabajo físico, pero no sé, mi padre es ganadero me ha tocado currar y cuando hay que trabajar ves que no tienes jefe y se te sale mal te cagas en todo y ya, o mandas a tomar por el culo a tu padre y listo... vas a ritmo que quieres y si aceleras te vas cuando terminas y listo...

No da estrés, en tu curro se junta lo peor de aguantar gente y trabajo físico.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No da estrés, en tu curro se junta lo peor de aguantar gente y trabajo físico.



En mi empresa habita la siguiente fauna:
*Empleados comprometidos con la empresa:* se desloman por el SMI como si fueran a heredar la empresa y se chivan si no estás haciendo nada.
*Encargadillos:* te van rotando de posición cada hora y te llaman la atención si no estás haciendo nada.
*Jefes: *pasan por allí 2 veces al día, si no te ven currando ya eres un mal trabajador, para ellos solo cuenta lo que ven cuando pasan por allí.
*Chortinas: *vienen muy maquilladas y apretadas, se limitan a zorrear con todos sin dar palo al agua en todo el día.
*Charos:* amargadas y con cara de oler a mierda, critican a todo el mundo, van continuamente al baño, se cogen bajas por nada y se llevan bien con los marujones.
*Marujones: *compañeros de mediana edad, se dedican a parlotear, criticar a los demás, cotillear, hacer grupitos. Estos tampoco dan palo al agua, pero se chivan si tú no estás haciendo nada.
*Gente que va a su bola: *tipos que llegan por la mañana, fichan, hacen lo suyo sin implicarse mucho con la empresa ni con nadie y se van.
Yo estaría en ese grupo, soportando a todos los de arriba.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (6 Oct 2022)

A remar cada vez más fuerte, joder, que los jubilados son cada vez más y cobran más. Y nada, no salgamos a protestar, a votar y seguir con este engaño.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Ah, se me olvidaba...
*Pasajeros: *miles de personas al día, muchos son simpáticos, otros son correctos, y hay unos cuantos hijos de puta que protestan por nada y nos tratan como si fuéramos sus siervos.
Yo me centro en las chortinas, me gusta mirar si se le transparentan las bragas, si tienen un buen pubis y un buen culo.
En las tetas no me suelo fijar, salvo alguna que viene con la blusa sin sujetador y se le ve todo.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## greg_house (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa habita la siguiente fauna:
> *Empleados comprometidos con la empresa:* se desloman por el SMI como si fueran a heredar la empresa y se chivan si no estás haciendo nada.
> *Encargadillos:* te van rotando de posición cada hora y te llaman la atención si no estás haciendo nada.
> *Jefes: *pasan por allí 2 veces al día, si no te ven currando ya eres un mal trabajador, para ellos solo cuenta lo que ven cuando pasan por allí.
> ...



Es la fotografía de todos los sitios 

Yo soy de los que va a su bola, todo ok y jijeando, pero la verdad es que me suda la polla todo .


----------



## greg_house (6 Oct 2022)

Lo dicho. Casi que mejor que pasar directamente , es entrar en el teatrillo diario , partiéndote el culo de la basura que hay . 

Por ejemplo… 

Mi jefe se piensa que va a heredar la empresa , un día lo pondrán en la puta calle y al día siguiente verá que le han tomado el pelo pero bien.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Oct 2022)

Yo estoy hoy muy vago... no hago más que dar vueltas.

Eso sí para esta mierda de curro de interino de mierda me pidieron presentar el título de licenciado de pinta y colorea, sustituí a una vieja que solo hizo un examen de máquina de escribir.

También el título universitario impresiona a algunas incautas, de hecho creo que es lo que más me ayuda a pillar cacho además de los mentiruscos.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Mi jefe se piensa que va a heredar la empresa , un día lo pondrán en la puta calle y al día siguiente verá que le han tomado el pelo pero bien.



A mí lo que me inquieta son mis compañeros deslomándose por poco más del SMI.
Y la empresa encantada, para qué va a subir los sueldos con estos grandes trabajadores que se dejan la piel por 1100 euros al mes?
Me avergüenza tener que trabajar y relacionarme diariamente con esos individuos.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí lo que me inquieta son mis compañeros deslomándose por poco más del SMI.
> Y la empresa encantada, para qué va a subir los sueldos con estos grandes trabajadores que se dejan la piel por 1100 euros al mes?
> Me avergüenza tener que trabajar y relacionarme diariamente con esos individuos.



Tampoco lo dejas o haces algo para cambiar como buscar otro trabajo tranquilamente, si lo encuentras corte de mangas y te vas...


----------



## greg_house (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí lo que me inquieta son mis compañeros deslomándose por poco más del SMI.
> Y la empresa encantada, para qué va a subir los sueldos con estos grandes trabajadores que se dejan la piel por 1100 euros al mes?
> Me avergüenza tener que trabajar y relacionarme diariamente con esos individuos.



Mi jefe cobra pasta, pero podría cobrar más

La gente se ha ablandado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Oct 2022)

A remar hijos de puta, nunca es suficiente tu rendimiento, vas al 99% y quieren más, vas al 100%, quieren más, venga y venga y venga, hasta que revientas. Eres un buen trabajador y de repente ya no eres bueno por mierdas variadas.

This is JUEGO DE TRONOS, donde los amiguismos y el enchufismo priman más que el trabajo duro y la valía o el esfuerzo personal. Una puta basura donde de la noche a la mañana todo puede cambiar...


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Es joven y prieta, candidatos no le faltarán.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A remar hijos de puta, nunca es suficiente tu rendimiento, vas al 99% y quieren más, vas al 100%, quieren más, venga y venga y venga, hasta que revientas.



Pueden exigir lo que quieran que yo voy a fichar y poco más.
Por 1100 euros eso es lo que hay.


----------



## Murray's (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es joven y prieta, candidatos no le faltarán.




Es lo de siempre,a los babosos y betazos no lo quieren, las tias no busca cualquier mantenedor. 

Candidatos a mantenerla habrán muchos pero que a ella le guste alguno es otra cosa...


----------



## Murray's (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pueden exigir lo que quieran que yo voy a fichar y poco más.
> Por 1100 euros eso es lo que hay.




Y no te despiden por incompetente o baja productividad? 

Yo creo que si vas por ir y no curras te despedirán..


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y no te despiden por incompetente o baja productividad?
> 
> Yo creo que si vas por ir y no curras te despedirán..



Qué va...
Si llevo meses así y nada.
Ellos prefieren un empleado con bajo rendimiento que arriesgarse a una demanda por despido improcedente, son así de ratas.


----------



## greg_house (6 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y no te despiden por incompetente o baja productividad?
> 
> Yo creo que si vas por ir y no curras te despedirán..



Conozco un monton de gente que ha "dimitido" sin largarse. Ponen el modo automatico, hacen lo justo. ....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué va...
> Si llevo meses así y nada.
> Ellos prefieren un empleado con bajo rendimiento que arriesgarse a una demanda por despido improcedente, son así de ratas.





greg_house dijo:


> Conozco un monton de gente que ha "dimitido" sin largarse. Ponen el modo automatico, hacen lo justo. ....





Murray's dijo:


> Y no te despiden por incompetente o baja productividad?
> 
> Yo creo que si vas por ir y no curras te despedirán..



supongo que depende de quién sea la decision de los despidos

si sólo tienes un jefe, la cosa está clara, te va a echar a la puta calle si tocas la huevada

sin embargo si hay varios niveles jerárquicos, y tu jefecillo directo no tiene capacidad de despido, la cosa cambia bastante.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

El Sábado vuelvo a coincidir con la chortina del curro que me dejó en Visto por whatsapp.
Vendrá subidita, mirándome por encima del hombro porque me dio calabazas.
Las gilipolleces que tiene que aguantar uno por 1100 euros al mes.


----------



## Mentalharm (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El Sábado vuelvo a coincidir con la chortina del curro que me dejó en Visto por whatsapp.
> Vendrá subidita, mirándome por encima del hombro porque me dio calabazas.
> Las gilipolleces que tiene que aguantar uno por 1100 euros al mes.



Empieza a (no) darle a esa nimiedad importancia que tiene. A mí me han dado hoy día libre


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Empieza a (no) darle a esa nimiedad importancia que tiene. A mí me han dado hoy día libre



A mí me ha molestado por la cantidad de piropos que me hacía, por lo que se ve era todo mentira.
A esa tía nunca le gusté, todo lo que hizo fue con el único fin de llamar mi atención y le dijera de quedar para poder rechazarme.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2022)

Sigue el hilo de los lloros y el Yo te entiendo guapi?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Oct 2022)

__





Un alto cargo de Sánchez critica a los jóvenes por sus quejas salariales y asegura que una pensión de 2.070 euros "no da para mucho"


La pensión máxima subirá hasta diez veces más que el salario de los menores de 24 años Me hace mucha gracia, pero mucha, que los niñitos ricos que han estudiado en Deusto, ICADE, SciPo o LSE gracias a papá/mamá nos expliquen que los jóvenes están siendo expoliados porque a mi padre, que cobra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sigue el hilo de los lloros y el Yo te entiendo guapi?



No entiendo por qué tonteáis con tíos que no os gustan, yo si no me gusta una chica no tonteo con ella.
Esta chica del trabajo me decía que era guapo, qué vaya brazos, me tocaba el hombro, se abrazaba a mí, me decía que era el hombre perfecto, que le gustaban mayores que ella como yo...
Me lanzo a decirle de quedar un día fuera del trabajo y.....ME DEJA EN VISTO.
Sois gente retorcida, no tenéis corazón.


----------



## Karlova (6 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A remar hijos de puta, nunca es suficiente tu rendimiento, vas al 99% y quieren más, vas al 100%, quieren más, venga y venga y venga, hasta que revientas. Eres un buen trabajador y de repente ya no eres bueno por mierdas variadas.
> 
> This is JUEGO DE TRONOS, donde los amiguismos y el enchufismo priman más que el trabajo duro y la valía o el esfuerzo personal. Una puta basura donde de la noche a la mañana todo puede cambiar...



es verdad es así, los jefes son unos cabrones egoístas nada agradecidos, la opinión que tienen sobre ti se basa en el rendimiento actual, lo que hayas hecho en el pasado les importa una mierda.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tonteáis con tíos que no os gustan, yo si no me gusta una chica no tonteo con ella.
> Esta chica del trabajo me decía que era guapo, qué vaya brazos, me tocaba el hombro, se abrazaba a mí, me decía que era el hombre perfecto, que le gustaban mayores que ella como yo...
> Me lanzo a decirle de quedar un día fuera del trabajo y.....ME DEJA EN VISTO.
> Sois gente retorcida, no tenéis corazón.



A mí me dicen muchas gilipolleces y no me las creo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (6 Oct 2022)

Este hilo va a conseguir que decaiga una parte de la productividad del pais xddd


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (6 Oct 2022)

Pues me han puesto un warning de'sos en la henpresa hamijos, le corté llamada a una charo poseída porque no me salía de las pelotas aguantar los exabruptos de semejante esbirro menopaúsico. Puta bida tetes.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Pues me han puesto un warning de'sos en la henpresa hamijos, le corté llamada a una charo poseída porque no me salía de las pelotas aguantar los exabruptos de semejante esbirro menopaúsico. Puta bida tetes.



Un warning de la empresa hay que celebrarlo como se merece.
Estimados remeros, nos ponemos en pie para dar un fuerte aplauso a este SEÑOR.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tonteáis con tíos que no os gustan, yo si no me gusta una chica no tonteo con ella.
> Esta chica del trabajo me decía que era guapo, qué vaya brazos, me tocaba el hombro, se abrazaba a mí, me decía que era el hombre perfecto, que le gustaban mayores que ella como yo...
> Me lanzo a decirle de quedar un día fuera del trabajo y.....ME DEJA EN VISTO.
> Sois gente retorcida, no tenéis corazón.



Se llama calentar pollas, sirve para subirse el ego.

Lo más importante es hablarle de otra tía y pasar de ella seguidamente.

De nada.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Se llama calentar pollas, sirve para subirse el ego.



Pues vaya currada se ha pegado la niña durante meses, solo por calentarme la polla.
Joder, es que todos los días hacía lo mismo desde que me veía.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Este hilo va a conseguir que decaiga una parte de la productividad del pais xddd



Mejor, si quieren más productividad que la paguen.
1100 euros me pagan a mí, una empresa que cotiza en Bolsa y factura miles de millones al año.
Hijos de la gran puta, cualquier día cago en el cajón del jefe en agradecimiento a la empresa.


----------



## Paco12346 (6 Oct 2022)

*REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS GILIPOLLAS*


----------



## Mindszenty (6 Oct 2022)

Deje de remar por hoy.


Puta galera


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS GILIPOLLAS



Yo estoy ahorrando para fugarme de la galera con un buen botín, el tiempo de Fargo remando se acerca a su fin.
Si Sánchez necesita remeros que ponga a sus sobrinos a trabajar.


----------



## DEREC (6 Oct 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Pues me han puesto un warning de'sos en la henpresa hamijos, le corté llamada a una charo poseída porque no me salía de las pelotas aguantar los exabruptos de semejante esbirro menopaúsico. Puta bida tetes.



Si no tienes warnings en la mochila es que estas remando en exceso.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Deje de remar por hoy.
> 
> Puta galera



Yo vuelvo el Sábado a las 07, coincido con la chortina que me dejó en visto por whatsapp.
He pensado aparentar buen rollo para que me siga ayudando con las tareas difíciles del trabajo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo vuelvo el Sábado a las 07, coincido con la chortina que me dejó en visto por whatsapp.
> He pensado aparentar buen rollo para que me siga ayudando con las tareas difíciles del trabajo.



jajjaj

te dejo en derruido, no en visto


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué tonteáis con tíos que no os gustan, yo si no me gusta una chica no tonteo con ella.
> Esta chica del trabajo me decía que era guapo, qué vaya brazos, me tocaba el hombro, se abrazaba a mí, me decía que era el hombre perfecto, que le gustaban mayores que ella como yo...
> Me lanzo a decirle de quedar un día fuera del trabajo y.....ME DEJA EN VISTO.
> Sois gente retorcida, no tenéis corazón.



retra, lo de quedar se lo dices en el jeto, no por wasa atontao


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> jajjaj
> 
> te dejo en derruido, no en visto



El bocata de pechuga empanada con patatas ha despertado mi lucidez.
Ella siempre me ayuda con las tareas del trabajo, así que voy a hacerme el tonto, como si no hubiera estado toda la semana hablando del tema en un conocido foro.
Ella me utilizó para subirse el ego, ahora la utilizaré yo para trabajar menos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El bocata de pechuga empanada con patatas ha despertado mi lucidez.
> Ella siempre me ayuda con las tareas del trabajo, así que voy a hacerme el tonto, como si no hubiera estado toda la semana hablando del tema en un conocido foro.
> Ella me utilizó para subirse el ego, ahora la utilizaré yo para trabajar menos.



la última pwneada que me llevé tb hice como si nada, pero vamos, la tipa se descojonará por dentro


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la última pwneada que me llevé tb hice como si nada, pero vamos, la tipa se descojonará por dentro



Lo siguiente que voy a hacer es tontear con otras en su cara, para que no se sienta especial.
Joder, si consiguiera liarme con otra antes de irme de la galera sería la venganza perfecta.
Pero ligo menos que Raul DG, estoy mazado y alguna dice que soy guapo pero soy medio autista y a las tías les da mal rollo un tío callado que va a lo suyo.
En las películas el tipo callado triunfa, en la vida real te comes los mocos.
Y más en España, donde habitan mujeres zafias y maleducadas que les pirra el típico macarra que va dando la nota.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Tú no se la das porque ligas, cuando eres nuncafollista tiendes a sobrevalorar lo que no tienes.
Yo podría follar, pero con Charos viejunas de mi edad. Y de eso nada, yo quiero carne fresca como Dicaprio.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Lo de esta chica fue diferente por la cantidad de señales que me envió, que por lo que se ve eran todas falsas.
Me siento engañado, y me jode más que me la haya colado una niñata de 22 años.
Lo bueno es que no tendré que pasarle ahora una pensión de 5000 euros como Risto, podría haber sido peor.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Ya he contado la historia en el hilo, tres relaciones largas casi seguidas de varios años cada una.
Con la que más estuve fueron casi 3 años.
He tenido rolletes en la primera época del badoo, luego ya nada.
Con mi última ex lo dejé hace 2 años y medio, desde entonces no he vuelto a mojar.
Esto no lo saben en ningùn lado, solo lo sabe mi mejor amigo y ahora lo estoy contando aquí aprovechando el anonimato.
El nuncafollismo se lleva por dentro, a veces estoy bien y otras me invade la apatía.
Sobrevivo con videojuegos, series y deporte, pero es duro cuando el cuerpo te pide empotrar una hembra joven y fértil y ves que ninguna te hace caso.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Señores, lo vuelvo a repetir por si ha llegado alguien nuevo:
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

Creo que currar en el aeropuerto ha tenido algo que ver con mi derroición.
Ver todos los días tantas parejitas felices viajando, y yo ahí remando como un idiota
Imagínate hacer eso 2 años y medio sin follar.
Un hombre sano de 34 años, deportista, con ganas de vivir, al final te planteas qué cojones pasa.
Y si encima me pasan historias como la que he contado de esta chortina, pues imagina.


----------



## Fargo (6 Oct 2022)

No quiero dramas aquí, pongamos música de gente que se divierte.
Esta la descubrí por el mítico @Steven Seagull:


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Por favor, Dios...
Esto es lo único que te pido, y ya que estamos: 
Que sea fiel, que solo quiera que la folle yo, que no fume, que no tenga tatuajes, que no tenga tiktok, que sea una mujer como las de antes.
Dame ESTO y voy a misa todos los Domingos.


----------



## mmm (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por favor, Dios...
> Esto es lo único que te pido, y ya que estamos:
> Que sea fiel, que solo quiera que la folle yo, que no fume, que no tenga tatuajes, que no tenga tiktok, que sea una mujer como las de antes.
> Dame ESTO y voy a misa todos los Domingos.
> ...



Cuántas pajas han caído ya con esa?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No quiero dramas aquí, pongamos música de gente que se divierte.
> Esta la descubrí por el mítico @Steven Seagull:



Aquí al rato vienen los municipales... para no machacar mucho el coche lo suelo hacer con nieve o hielo pero vienen volando los pitufos...


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Cuántas pajas han caído ya con esa?



No las suficientes, amigo.
Ese culo se merece todas las pajas que uno pueda dedicarle.


----------



## Kenthomi (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Exactamente igual que tu 34 años


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Oct 2022)

A remar


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Oct 2022)

Hasta la puta polla de las mujeres como se escaquean y se tocan el coño mientras a ti te revientan a currar como un cabron, son listas de cojones


----------



## vienedelejos (7 Oct 2022)

¡Jajajaja! he ojeado solo algunas de las últimas páginas del hilo y ya he identificado varios conceptos aplicables a mi situación laboral, actual o pasada. En menudo lodazal estamos.

Yo soy de los que intento estar en el grupo de: "*Gente que va a su bola: tipos que llegan por la mañana, fichan, hacen lo suyo sin implicarse mucho con la empresa ni con nadie y se van." *

De hecho he estado varios años así y, no me ha ido mal. Siempre cumpliendo con solvencia mi cometido, eso sí. Y sin dar el cante: sin bajas, sin llegar tarde, etc.

He llegado a rechazar promociones en la empresa para mantener ese rol en el que me he sentido cómodo y al que he podido comprobar que me adapto bien y es efectivo -aunque la garantía absoluta de evitar enmarronarte no existe- para evitar caer en el ciclo infernal de: *aumento de responsabilidades y exigencia (sin compensación adecuada) -> pasar un tiempo variable dejándote los cuernos para tratar de cumplir con lo que se espera de ti (sin disponer de los recursos adecuados) -> quemarse y reventar*.

Con todo, lo de: *"eres un buen trabajador y de repente ya no eres bueno por mierdas variadas" *da tremendamente en el clavo, y es algo a lo que todos estamos expuestos en cualquier momento. _Been there, done that_.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por favor, Dios...
> Esto es lo único que te pido, y ya que estamos:
> Que sea fiel, que solo quiera que la folle yo, que no fume, que no tenga tatuajes, que no tenga tiktok, que sea una mujer como las de antes.
> Dame ESTO y voy a misa todos los Domingos.
> ...



Qué crees que llueven del cielo?

Eres un remero pauper a turnos quemado.

No tienes hamegos ni grupo social.

Entornito nulo.

Posición ínfima.

Si quieres chorts o te pones a pasar droja, o te vas con los 50k a sudacaland a pasar unos añitos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Entornito nulo.
> 
> Posición ínfima.
> 
> Si quieres chorts o te pones a pasar droja, o te vas con los 50k a sudacaland a pasar unos añitos.




Esto por desgracia es verdad, aquí las tías a partir de los 20 piden infinitos requisitos, menos si eres Johnny Pollatatuada.

De jóvenes no están tan corrompidas y si eres joven puedes pillar sin cash... después se jodió...


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> He llegado a rechazar promociones en la empresa para mantener ese rol en el que me he sentido cómodo y que, personalmente, he podido comprobar que se adapta bien a mi manera ser para evitar caer en el ciclo infernal de: *aumento de responsabilidades y exigencia (sin compensación adecuada) *



A mí me han ofrecido ser encargadillo.
Te comes todos los marrones, te llaman fuera de horario, tienes que gestionar una plantilla de adolescentes de 50 años, Charos, chortinas que se escaquean, compañeros rajando de ti porque quieren tu puesto, reuniones con jefes donde no tienes voz ni voto....todo por 150 euros más.
Les dije: *no, gracias.*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí me han ofrecido ser encargadillo.
> Te comes todos los marrones, te llaman fuera de horario, tienes que gestionar una plantilla de adolescentes de 50 años, Charos, chortinas que se escaquean, compañeros rajando de ti porque quieren tu puesto, reuniones con jefes donde no tienes voz ni voto....todo por 150 euros más.
> Les dije: *no, gracias.*



Bien por el curro, mal por las tías, seguramente ligarias más con chortinas del curro... posicion Paco pero posición.

El empleado medio de Burguer King en Estados Unidos cobra casi 27000 al año según Google, empiezo a tener claro nuestro tercermundismo y más teniendo en cuenta que por ese dinero compras un Mustang allí...


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bien por el curro, mal por las tías, seguramente ligarias más con chortinas del curro... posicion Paco pero posición.



Es cierto, un encargadillo con físico del montón se ligó una compañera chortina que estaba buenísima.
Se le fue totalmente la olla, abandonaba el puesto para irse al baño a follar con ella en horas de trabajo.
A los 2 meses se quedó sin su mujer de 10 años con la que se iba a casar, sin la chortina que lo dejó, y por supuesto sin su puesto de encargadillo.
Ahora vuelve a ser "soldado raso" y se le nota avergonzado por ello.
A veces le hace bromas a la chortina pero ella pasa de él, ha perdido el aura del que tiene una posición en el trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Hasta la puta polla de las mujeres como se escaquean y se tocan el coño mientras a ti te revientan a currar como un cabron, son listas de cojones



Prefiero trabajar con hombres porque hay mejor ambiente de trabajo, cuando hay muchas mujeres en el equipo al final acabas trabajando más.
Encima ninguna chortina quiere follar, para qué quieres una tía buena al lado si no se deja meter mano?
Es una doble frustración.
Sales cansado del curro y frustrado porque la zorrita de pantalones apretadísimos no se ha dejado manosear.
Casi mejor trabajar con un cuarentón Paco sudoroso que hace chistes y te ayuda con la faena.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Oct 2022)

Chortinas a pelito o derroicion


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortinas a pelito o derroicion



Hay que centrarse.
Esa forma de pensar es lo que me está derroyendo.


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Desear a las tías es darles justo lo que quieren.
Una chortina estuvo meses yendo a trabajar bien apretada zorreándome todos los días sin descanso, y no era porque quisiera mi rabo.
Lo único que quería era engatusar al tío raro del curro que iba a su bola y no le hacía ni caso.
Una vez consiguió su objetivo de captar mi interés sexual por ella, solo tenía que esperar sentada a que me lanzara para poder rechazarme.
Lo que quiero decir con esto es que las mujeres MUEVEN MONTAÑAS para conseguir sus propósitos.
Y el gran problema es que sus propósitos son distintos de los nuestros.
Para ellas que un tío les diga de quedar y rechazarlo les da la misma felicidad que para nosotros follar.
Esa tía me ganó la partida, yo quería follar y ella rechazarme.
Ahora tengo que verla todos los días, y aunque no volvamos a hablar del tema, esa zorra siempre recordará con satisfacciòn el día que me rechazó con crueldad, dejándome en visto por whatsapp.
*Las mujeres son retorcidas, juegan sucio y disfrazan sus verdaderas intenciones, tened mucho cuidado con ellas.*


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No quiero dramas aquí, pongamos música de gente que se divierte.
> Esta la descubrí por el mítico @Steven Seagull:



Temazo para aguantar la jornada, bróder. Además hoy toca fiestuki que es viernes.


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Temazo para aguantar la jornada, bróder. Además hoy toca fiestuki que es viernes.



Yo curro Sábado, Domingo, Lunes y Martes de 07 a 15 pero estoy bien.


----------



## Murray's (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Desear a las tías es darles justo lo que quieren.
> Una chortina estuvo meses yendo a trabajar bien apretada zorreándome todos los días sin descanso, y no era porque quisiera mi rabo.
> Lo único que quería era engatusar al tío raro del curro que iba a su bola y no le hacía ni caso.
> Una vez consiguió su objetivo de captar mi interés sexual por ella, solo tenía que esperar sentada a que me lanzara para poder rechazarme.
> ...




Si quitas el sexo de la ecuación, ningún hombre iria con ellas, es asi de simple.

El problema es que la que le apetece o se deja, ofrece sexo y eso nubla la capacidad de raciocinio del hombre, por eso muchos hombres se rebajan mucho y hacen gilipolleces para intentar ligárselas, porque saben que podrá haber sexo.


----------



## Steven Seagull (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo curro Sábado, Domingo, Lunes y Martes de 07 a 15 pero estoy bien.



Mi fiestuki es dentro del curro. Todo dentro del curro, todos los días igual.

Reloj completo y a pillar multiplicadores de tarifa como una perra. Eso sí, chortineando dvro y pillando teléfonos/Instas, aunque luego ni quedes con ninguna porque toca currar.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2022)

Ya es viernes. Tocarme el coño a dos manos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya es viernes. Tocarme el coño a dos manos



Menudos dedazos te haces...


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Menudos dedazos te haces...



Nada de eso, aprovecho el tiempo y no paro en casa


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Menudos dedazos te haces...



la jevigorda no se toca el toto desde el mundial de japon


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Desear a las tías es darles justo lo que quieren.
> Una chortina estuvo meses yendo a trabajar bien apretada zorreándome todos los días sin descanso, y no era porque quisiera mi rabo.
> Lo único que quería era engatusar al tío raro del curro que iba a su bola y no le hacía ni caso.
> Una vez consiguió su objetivo de captar mi interés sexual por ella, solo tenía que esperar sentada a que me lanzara para poder rechazarme.
> ...



farguito, no me respondiste cuando te dije que tal los 2 añitos yendo a remar enmascarillado como un subnormal

jajajaj


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Bah voy a dormir una siesta como un puma... aquí con el crío al lado, se me baja todo el estrés el finde y estoy como el puto Dalai Lama.

Me ha quitado agotamiento remero el segurata explicándome que cobra la mitad que yo y que no tiene calefacción en casa que es un quinto sin ascensor.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la jevigorda no se toca el toto desde el mundial de japon



Eso es pecado


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka, ya hacéis palets en las fábricas o el heteropatriarcado lo sigue impidiendo?


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jevitronka, ya hacéis palets en las fábricas o el heteropatriarcado lo sigue impidiendo?


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> farguito, no me respondiste cuando te dije que tal los 2 añitos yendo a remar enmascarillado como un subnormal



Fue la etapa más jodida, sin ninguna duda.
Cualquiera que entrara en el aeropuerto debía llevar el bozal, excepto para sentarse a comer.
Lo único bueno de la plandemia es que estuve meses de ERTE, cobrando sin tener que ir a la galera.


----------



## Murray's (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1218543




Siendo este un pais que apela por los derechos, seguridad y protección de las mujeres no las veremos mucho subidas en andamios, haciendo pasteras , descargando sacos o reparando enchufes y cables....


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fue la etapa más jodida, sin ninguna duda.
> Cualquiera que entrara en el aeropuerto debía llevar el bozal, excepto para sentarse a comer.
> Lo único bueno de la plandemia es que estuve meses de ERTE, cobrando sin tener que ir a la galera.



cierto, erte ahi a tope

que habia 3 vuelos de castuzos al dia

asín que ticas billetes o que mierdas haces

limpiar wcs?


----------



## Karlova (7 Oct 2022)

hoy al volver a casa me ha entrado la derroición de no tener una chortina en casa @Fargo este hilo me está hundiendo CHORTINAS EN CASA O BOMBAS EN SEDES YA


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> hoy al volver a casa me ha entrado la derroición de no tener una chortina en casa @Fargo este hilo me está hundiendo CHORTINAS EN CASA O BOMBAS EN SEDES YA



Hay que cambiar el chip, un hombre de bien debe controlar sus instintos primarios.
Lo digo yo que acabo de venir del gym donde he visto 50 chortinas con el pantalón metido por el culo marcando chocho y haciendo posturitas a 4 patas.


----------



## amanciortera (7 Oct 2022)

FARGO, LO QUE TIENES QUE HACER ES COGER VACACIONES Y UN VUELO A FLORIANÁPOLIS, CON ESTANCIA DE DOS SEMANAS, TE VAS A FOLLAR PIBONES POR MUY POCO DINERO Y TE VA A CAMBIAR LA PERSPECTIVA DE LA VIDA


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> asín que ticas billetes o que mierdas haces
> 
> limpiar wcs?



Ya he dado muchas pistas.
No voy a limpiar baños vestido de traje, hombre...


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bah voy a dormir una siesta como un puma... aquí con el crío al lado, se me baja todo el estrés el finde y estoy como el puto Dalai Lama.
> 
> Me ha quitado agotamiento remero el segurata explicándome que cobra la mitad que yo y que no tiene calefacción en casa que es un quinto sin ascensor.



Cuenta lo del segurata


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Tras unos días libres mañana vuelvo al remo, intentaré aplicar sudapollismo extremo y estar en el Top 3 de los que más se escaquean del día.
Por 1100 euros, con ir a fichar ya deberían darme las gracias.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Cuenta lo del segurata




47 años, casado con panchita paraguaya con una hija mínimo de otro ( eso intuyo porque le pregunté que si había vivido en Paraguay antes de casarse y se calló la a boca) tiene dos hijos de 26 y 19 pero una creo que no es suya.

Está al 85% de jornada y dice que cobra 800 Merkels y tiene que hacer 60 kilometros diarios.

Vive el un quinto sin ascensor en un pueblo y no tiene calefacción y se calienta con una estufa de leña paco, sube la leña a mano al quinto piso.

Vivir sin calefacción en el Burgos profundo no es divertido, es muy lonchafinista.

No puede ni salir al café...

Total que yo hago menos tiempo que el y cobro el doble, si quedo con la abogada café de 40 minutos, es un tío majo pero es el único remero del chiringuito.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> 47 años, casado con panchita paraguaya con una hija mínimo de otro ( eso intuyo porque le pregunté que si había vivido en Paraguay antes de casarse y se calló la a boca) tiene dos hijos de 26 y 19 pero una creo que no es suya.
> 
> Está al 85% de jornada y dice que cobra 800 Merkels y tiene que hacer 60 kilometros diarios.
> 
> ...




Pobre hombre


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Pobre hombre



Acaba de empezar y esto todo ilusionado, y parece buen tío, me pregunta todo a mi, será porque soy el único tío.

Dicen de las panchas pero una española ya le habría mandado a tomar por culo con ese sueldo.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Acaba de empezar y esto todo ilusionado, y parece buen tío, me pregunta todo a mi, será porque soy el único tío.
> 
> Dicen de las panchas pero una española ya le habría mandado a tomar por culo con ese sueldo.



Y como vive??

En gasofa se le va más de 200 leuros


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Y como vive??
> 
> En gasofa se le va más de 200 leuros



La pancha curra o curraba y en la zona que vive vale un piso 30 o 40000 euros.

Y si, se le van 200 dice, a mi 300 con el doble de kilómetros.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La pancha curra o curraba y en la zona que vive vale un piso 30 o 40000 euros.



Joder 30k un piso, no me jodas,......

Pues nada en burgos en invierno debe ser cojonudo


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Total que yo hago menos tiempo que el y cobro el doble, si quedo con la abogada café de 40 minutos, es un tío majo pero es el único remero del chiringuito.



Qué harías tú si estuvieras en el lugar de ese segurata y no tuvieras opción de ser más que un mileurista?
Seguirías remando por 800 euros como él?
Pedirías una paguita?


----------



## Karlova (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> 47 años, casado con panchita paraguaya con una hija mínimo de otro ( eso intuyo porque le pregunté que si había vivido en Paraguay antes de casarse y se calló la a boca) tiene dos hijos de 26 y 19 pero una creo que no es suya.
> 
> Está al 85% de jornada y dice que cobra 800 Merkels y tiene que hacer 60 kilometros diarios.
> 
> ...



Conozco un caso similar, probablemente sea un poco retrasado pero no lo suficiente para cobrar paguita


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué harías tú si estuvieras en el lugar de ese segurata y no tuvieras opción de ser más que un mileurista?
> Seguirías remando por 800 euros como él?
> Pedirías una paguita?



Paguita sin duda, gana casi lo mismo, pero es un perrito bueno y "no puede estar sin hacer nada".

Quizá tengo hasta suerte, parienta incluida, si, me he follado a una rubia de 39 años está tarde, jajaja, la cabrona de la abogada se ha echado novio, jajaja, paso de ella y queda conmigo, no se ni porque le caigo bien.


----------



## Fargo (7 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Paguita sin duda, gana casi lo mismo, pero es un perrito bueno y "no puede estar sin hacer nada".



Y si no te la dan porque eres demasiado español y no has entrado ilegalmente en el país?
Entonces qué...
Te intentarías sacar la placa de segurata y que te enchufen en algùn lado? 
La alternativa son trabajos de mierda en la mayoría de los casos por un sueldo parecido, al menos el segurata se toca los cojones ahí en la puerta.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si no te la dan porque eres demasiado español y no has entrado ilegalmente en el país?
> Entonces qué...
> Te intentarías sacar la placa de segurata y que te enchufen en algùn lado?
> La alternativa son trabajos de mierda en la mayoría de los casos por un sueldo parecido, al menos el segurata se toca los cojones ahí en la puerta.



Casapapis nini es el plan C.


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Casapapis nini es el plan C.



Ese también es mi plan C.
Eso sí, mi madre me daría el coñazo para que busque curro de lo que sea aunque en casa no nos falte de nada, la casa está pagada y ella esté ya jubilada con una buena pensión.
Las madres son así, no soportan que su hijo esté sin oficio ni beneficio.


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quizá tengo hasta suerte, parienta incluida, si, me he follado a una rubia de 39 años está tarde, jajaja, la cabrona de la abogada se ha echado novio, jajaja, paso de ella y queda conmigo, no se ni porque le caigo bien.



Imagínate ser ese novio, pillarte por ella, pagarle cosas y que tome cafés con otro tío que tiene un bmw.
Claramente, no es una mujer para tomársela en serio. Como te pilles por ella estás bien jodido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Imagínate ser ese novio, pillarte por ella, pagarle cosas y que tome cafés con otro tío que tiene un bmw.
> Claramente, no es una mujer para tomársela en serio. Como te pilles por ella estás bien jodido.



Coño que solo es tomar un café.

El novio es benemérito, y yo uno de 44 con parienta y un crío, eso sí, tiene que joder si uno es inseguro.

Hoy me ha dicho que me vaya yo de fiesta con las amigas, y más días me ha dicho que fuese a su pueblo de fiesta.

No lo veo, simplemente le caigo bien.


----------



## Karlova (8 Oct 2022)

en mi galera ha entrado una mujer de mozo almacén/operaria de fábrica, es la única de entre todos los hombres, creeis que aguantará? No es muy duro ni hay que levantar mucho peso pero trabajar 8 horas de pie moviendo cosas tiene que ser jodido si no estás mentalizado, al menos lo sería para mi lo reconozco. Si aguanta, ante mis ojos habrá hecho más por el feminismo y el reconocimiento de la mujer que todas las feministas que salen en la tele hablando


----------



## Murray's (8 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ese también es mi plan C.
> Eso sí, mi madre me daría el coñazo para que busque curro de lo que sea aunque en casa no nos falte de nada, la casa está pagada y ella esté ya jubilada con una buena pensión.
> Las madres son así, no soportan que su hijo esté sin oficio ni beneficio.




Y tu padre que dice?


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y tu padre que dice?



A mi padre lo veo de vez en cuando, se prejubiló y sobrevive como pensionista de fortuna.


----------



## Progretón (8 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pueden exigir lo que quieran que yo voy a fichar y poco más.
> Por 1100 euros eso es lo que hay.



Por esa mierda de salario, fichar y nada más.


----------



## Karlova (8 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mi padre lo veo de vez en cuando, se prejubiló y sobrevive como pensionista de fortuna.



cuida a tus viejos que no todos podemos decir que tenemos a los dos


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por esa mierda de salario, fichar y nada más.



Por ese sueldo irrisorio, deberían darme las gracias por levantarme de la cama.


----------



## Mindszenty (8 Oct 2022)

Fracasabado


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracasabado




Yo no ... estoy aquí con mi osezno, ahora le ha dado por ir gruñendo por casa, estoy de puta madre sin ir a remar.


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracasabado



Recordemos lo que nos estamos perdiendo, hoy es una derrota pero que nadie tire la toalla.
Igual el Sábado que viene este tío es alguno de nosotros:


----------



## Karlova (8 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Recordemos lo que nos estamos perdiendo, hoy es una derrota pero que nadie tire la toalla.
> Igual el Sábado que viene este tío es alguno de nosotros:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1219786



vaya cara pargela, podría ser yo


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> vaya cara pargela, podría ser yo



Podría ser cualquiera de nosotros, por eso he puesto la imagen.


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Hoy hemos fracasado totalmente, pero....
Y el Sábado que viene?
Así piensa un mojabragas, yo ya estoy cambiando el chip.
Dicaprio, toma nota que Farguito cobrando 1100 euros aún puede lograr hazañas impresionantes.


----------



## Mindszenty (8 Oct 2022)

El lunes el remo, hoy el fracaso.


La derroicion es fuerte


----------



## hellas (8 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Una persona cercana es interina... ya os digo que la realidad supera la ficción. Es un pozo donde se tira dinero público, son intocables y lo saben. También los hay currantes y cumplidores.
Según que comportamientos no se deben permitir, ya me dirás la cara de estúpido que se te queda cuando curras y ves a tus compañeros saliendo de compras, desayunos de hora y pico, etc. Tampoco hace falta que se maten, pero vamos, lo mínimo es cumplir tu horario y trabajar un poco.


----------



## Fargo (8 Oct 2022)

Fracasábado tranquilo, paseo por la naturaleza, ahora foreando y jugando al ajedrez online.
Mañana remo de 07 a 15 pero estoy bien.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado tranquilo, paseo por la naturaleza, ahora foreando y jugando al ajedrez online.
> Mañana remo de 07 a 15 pero estoy bien.



Qué putada chaval!! Yo de infinitas guardias, si no me llaman ahora me libro...


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

A remar el Domingo, cabrones.
Aquí no se descansa ningún día.


----------



## Er_guapoh (9 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El Sábado vuelvo a coincidir con la chortina del curro que me dejó en Visto por whatsapp.
> Vendrá subidita, mirándome por encima del hombro porque me dio calabazas.
> Las gilipolleces que tiene que aguantar uno por 1100 euros al mes.



¿Aun sigues emparanoiado con la pava esa? q le den por el culo xdddddd

lo que mas les jode es la indiferencia, ni puto caso, 0 neuronas trabajando en ella.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (9 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que necesito irme de putas, no sé como lo veis vosotros.



Usa la goma para todo, no les beses. No cometas el error que yo, llevo casi un mes con unos granitos rojos en el capullo, da asco mirarlo. 

Además fue asqueroso y peor que una paja. Repito lo que ya dije, todo lo que no sean chortinas pizpiretas blanquitas y limpias es perder tiempo, dinero y energía. 

Lo que necesitamos no es una puta si no una mujer para toda la vida que de el apoyo emocional imprescindible para la salud mental de ambos. Fíjate que los 3 ganadores del tenis coinciden en que tienen una mujer que ha estado ahí siempre apoyando. 



A mi que no me jodan con eso de que uno no necesita a nadie y debe aprender a vivir solo y con uno mismo. Eso escribidlo en vuestro libro de autoayuda de mierda. Claro que se puede vivir solo, y sin piernas también, y comiendo mierda se puede vivir. En ese caso retiraros a un monasterio porque a la mínima vista de carne femenina volveréis a trastornaros de la puta mente


----------



## Mindszenty (9 Oct 2022)

Fracasdomingo esperando el remo del lunes.


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

Er_guapoh dijo:


> ¿Aun sigues emparanoiado con la pava esa? q le den por el culo xdddddd
> 
> lo que mas les jode es la indiferencia, ni puto caso, 0 neuronas trabajando en ella.



Hoy he visto a la chortina en el curro, la que me dejó en Visto por whatsapp.
Luego cuento más, aviso que COMO SIEMPRE EN MI VIDA no hubo final feliz.


----------



## Karlova (9 Oct 2022)

otro fracafinde, con ansias que sea lunes para distraerme


----------



## Mindszenty (9 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> otro fracafinde, con ansias que sea lunes para distraerme



Le dejo+10


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> otro fracafinde, con ansias que sea lunes para distraerme



A qué se refiere usted?
Deseando que sea Lunes para volver a remar?
Esto merece una explicació por su parte.


----------



## Paco12346 (9 Oct 2022)

*JORDAN PETERSON SE COMPADECE DE LOS REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS , YA NO HAY ALICIENTES PARA REMAR O FOLLAMOS TODOS O LA PUTA AL RIO*


----------



## Karlova (9 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> *JORDAN PETERSON SE COMPADECE DE LOS REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS , YA NO HAY ALICIENTES PARA REMAR O FOLLAMOS TODOS O LA PUTA AL RIO*



brutal, dios lo tenga en su gloria


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

Hoy cuando me iba del curro y vi que las chortinas pasaban del mí casi sin despedirse me sentí solo como un perro.
Saber que no te espera una chortina para ver una peli, luego una siesta con ella en tanga y follarla bien follada le quita todo el sentido a remar.
Es una sensación agridulce, te ganas el pan con el sudor de tu frente pero luego te sabe a poco.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (9 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> *JORDAN PETERSON SE COMPADECE DE LOS REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS , YA NO HAY ALICIENTES PARA REMAR O FOLLAMOS TODOS O LA PUTA AL RIO*



los incel y los que no se pincharon la vacuna del covid, los nuevos "nazis".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy cuando me iba del curro y vi que las chortinas pasaban del mí casi sin despedirse me sentí solo como un perro.
> Saber que no te espera una chortina para ver una peli, luego una siesta con ella en tanga y follarla bien follada le quita todo el sentido a remar.
> Es una sensación agridulce, te ganas el pan con el sudor de tu frente pero luego te sabe a poco.





Date una vuelta en el TDI con música doomer, además hay uno en un hilo de consumo responsable que dice que eso da 500 CV...

No me disgusta llevarlo me encanta conducir cuando hace malo o cuando estoy depre.


----------



## hartman (9 Oct 2022)

dos meses y medio para dejar el puto remo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1221255



Pues a mí me jodes, pero luego veo que yo no estoy tan jodido.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Oct 2022)

Mañana Lunes, que guay, estoy que me corro de pensarlo.

A remar!!! Que las paguitas y los sueldos a los HDLGP del R78 no se pagan solos.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Mañana Lunes, que guay, estoy que me corro de pensarlo.
> 
> A remar!!! Que las paguitas y los sueldos a los HDLGP del R78 no se pagan solos.



son peores los martes


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> son peores los martes



Pero el martes es vispera del día 12, para mi será un fracasabado más. Doble curro en el hiper porque las visperas de cierre hay que hacer unas operativas si o si que agotan un montón.

@Fargo ¿Tendrás fiesta el 12 o que? ¿O también vas a remar?  No veas el desfile del día 12 porque entre el público verás a chortinas babeando por los milicos que van a rendir pleitesia al R78 y al "preparao" de paella.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jevitronka, ya hacéis palets en las fábricas o el heteropatriarcado lo sigue impidiendo?



Paletizar? Pues claro. Es muy fácil


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1218543



Más te gustaría, lloroncete. Apuesto a que al cabo del día trabajo bastante más y cojo más peso que tú. Pero no vengo a abrir un hilo sobre mi curro a un foro a que desconocidos me digan que ánimo guapi.

Si no te gusta tu trabajo, haz algo y trata de cambiar, que el trabajo no te va a ir a buscar a casa. Además no creo que tengas mal trabajo, solamente te quejas de los compañeros y de los turnos rotativos. Apuesto a que estás mejor que yo y que tres cuartas partes de los que han contestado en el hilo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo ¿Tendrás fiesta el 12 o que? ¿O también vas a remar?  No veas el desfile del día 12 porque entre el público verás a chortinas babeando por los milicos que van a rendir pleitesia al R78 y al "preparao" de paella.



En el aeropuerto no hay festivos.
Todos los días del año hay vuelos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Paletizar? Pues claro. Es muy fácil



Me refiero a cuando las cosas pesan un huevo.

Puf una fabrica es lo reputo peor, ya me habría tirado por un viaducto si hubiese currado ahí un par de años, está uno como un puto autómata pero rodeado de gilipollas.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me refiero a cuando las cosas pesan un huevo.
> 
> Puf una fabrica es lo reputo peor, ya me habría tirado por un viaducto si hubiese currado ahí un par de años, está uno como un puto autómata pero rodeado de gilipollas.



Llevo cosas que pesan un huevo. No te preocupes, que a mí trabajar no me da ningún miedo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (9 Oct 2022)

Mañana turno partido. De 10 a 14h, y de 16h a 21h. Y aún estaré mejor que este fin de semana asqueroso. Soy un bicho agonizante y sufriente generando cash aún no se con que objetivo


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Soy un bicho agonizante y sufriente generando cash aún no se con que objetivo.


----------



## Mindszenty (9 Oct 2022)

Chortinas a pelito o dejamos el remo


----------



## Fargo (9 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortinas a pelito o dejamos el remo



Hoy he coincidido una hora con la chortina de 22 años que me dejó en Visto por whatsapp tras decirle de quedar.
Me ha saludado como si nada, yo también.
Luego puso a bailarle el agua a un segurata que hay por allí, el típico garrulo con barba, vozarrón y pocas neuronas.
Ya cuando me iba me he dado cuenta de lo más obvio: a esa tía se la sudo totalmente.
Solo se ha dedicado todo este tiempo a piropearme para su divertimento retorcido, la cabrona habrá notado mi nuncafollismo con su sexto sentido y lleva meses divirtiéndose conmigo.
Donde yo veía posibilidades, solo era un espejismo en el desierto.
No hay nada, nunca lo hubo y nunca lo habrá.
Esa zorra se ha reído de mí y me he dado cuenta cuando ya me tenía medio pillado con sus cantos de sirena
Esto ha sido un palo, el cuerpo me pide dejar ya el trabajo y no tener que verla nunca más.
Pero debo seguir, mañana remo de 07 a 15.


----------



## Fargo (10 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si no te gusta tu trabajo, haz algo y trata de cambiar, que el trabajo no te va a ir a buscar a casa. *Además no creo que tengas mal trabajo, solamente te quejas de los compañeros y de los turnos rotativos.* Apuesto a que estás mejor que yo y que tres cuartas partes de los que han contestado en el hilo.



Joder, es que eso condiciona mucho un trabajo.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, es que eso condiciona mucho un trabajo.



A turnos rotativos estamos todo dios. Da gracias a que no estás de partido.

Con compañeros debí especificar en femenino. Y no por causa del trabajo, sino porque no te las puedes pasar por la piedra


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Oct 2022)

Yo como ya he comentado otras veces , mi trabajo de operario es tolerable porque tengo un sueldo relativamente decente y el ambiente laboral es bueno. Trabajo rodeado de mujeres , soy popular , y me siento arropado. Eso y turno fijo a elegir , algo que forma parte de mi política. La mayoría de mis compañeros trabajan a turnos. Llevo muchos años así y así seguiré.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy he coincidido una hora con la chortina de 22 años que me dejó en Visto por whatsapp tras decirle de quedar.
> Me ha saludado como si nada, yo también.
> Luego puso a bailarle el agua a un segurata que hay por allí, el típico garrulo con barba, vozarrón y pocas neuronas.
> Ya cuando me iba me he dado cuenta de lo más obvio: a esa tía se la sudo totalmente.
> ...



Calientapollas se llama...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A turnos rotativos estamos todo dios. Da gracias a que no estás de partido.
> 
> Con compañeros debí especificar en femenino. Y no por causa del trabajo, sino porque no te las puedes pasar por la piedra



Yo no estoy a turnos. He negociado con la empresa , tengo mis propias políticas. Estuve tres años seguidos de noche , el año pasado probé el turno de mañana , y este año estoy probando el turno de tarde. El de tarde creo que es el que más me renta. Odio madrugar , y la noche continua me estaba provocando problemas de salud.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo no estoy a turnos. He negociado con la empresa , tengo mis propias políticas. Estuve tres años seguidos de noche , el año pasado probé el turno de mañana , y este año estoy probando el turno de tarde. El de tarde creo que es el que más me renta. Odio madrugar , y la noche continua me estaba provocando problemas de salud.



Yo noches continuas me hacia a los 18 tan ricamente, pero ahora no me vería con ganas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo noches continuas me hacia a los 18 tan ricamente, pero ahora no me vería con ganas



Joder que curros más denigrantes...

Que pastillas tomas para considerar eso una suerte?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo noches continuas me hacia a los 18 tan ricamente, pero ahora no me vería con ganas



Yo terminé desarrollando algo de fotofobia , el sol y la claridad me dejaban los ojos fritos cual vampiro. Eso y que dormía todo el día. Por suerte fue algo pasajero.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Joder que curros más denigrantes...
> 
> Que pastillas tomas para considerar eso una suerte?



¿Denigrantes por qué? A mí me parecen más aburridos y monótonos los curros de muevepapeles


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo terminé desarrollando algo de fotofobia , el sol y la claridad me dejaban los ojos fritos cual vampiro. Eso y que dormía todo el día. Por suerte fue algo pasajero.



Yo tan ricamente. Dormí todo el día también, pero el sueldo que me llegaba era chulo


----------



## Fargo (10 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con compañeros debí especificar en femenino. Y no por causa del trabajo, sino porque no te las puedes pasar por la piedra



Es más que eso, de esta tía me había pillado con el trato diario que me daba, y ahora me doy cuenta que todo era un teatrillo por su parte.
Uno de los pocos incentivos que tenía para ir al aeropuerto, ver a esa chavalilla pizpi y quizás avanzar con ella, se ha perdido.
El incentivo ahora se ha convertido en un lastre, tendré que comerme con patatas verla todos los días en el curro zorreando con otros tíos.
En resumen, cada día me da más pereza ir a la galera.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es más que eso, de esta tía me había pillado con el trato diario que me daba, y ahora me doy cuenta que todo era un teatrillo por su parte.
> Uno de los pocos incentivos que tenía para ir al aeropuerto, ver a esa chavalilla pizpi y quizás avanzar con ella, se ha perdido.
> El incentivo ahora se ha convertido en un lastre, tendré que comerme con patatas verla todos los días en el curro zorreando con otros tíos.
> En resumen, cada día me da más pereza ir a la galera.



Al curro se va a currar, es de primero de manual


----------



## Fargo (10 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Al curro se va a currar, es de primero de manual



A veces uno baja la guardia y se lleva otro palo, es lo que me ha pasado.
Pero sí, te doy la razón y es lo que voy a hacer.


----------



## Mindszenty (10 Oct 2022)

A remar


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo no estoy a turnos. He negociado con la empresa , tengo mis propias políticas. Estuve tres años seguidos de noche , el año pasado probé el turno de mañana , y este año estoy probando el turno de tarde. El de tarde creo que es el que más me renta. Odio madrugar , y la noche continua me estaba provocando problemas de salud.



Deduzco que laburas en algún tipo de fábrica o industria a 3 turnos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> A remar



¡¡¡¡BOGA DE ARIETE!!!!


----------



## Fargo (10 Oct 2022)

Tras currar todo el finde de 07 a 15 y repetir hoy, qué tocará mañana?
De 07 a 15, para no perder las costumbres.


----------



## Fargo (10 Oct 2022)

De operario?
Ir de Guatemala a Guatepeor, no gracias.
Al menos en el aeropuerto cuando hay pocos vuelos te tocas los cojones.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De operario?
> Ir de Guatemala a Guatepeor, no gracias.
> Al menos en el aeropuerto cuando hay pocos vuelos te tocas los cojones.



Fines de semana libres y trato nulo con clientes. Es el puto paraíso


----------



## hartman (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De operario?
> Ir de Guatemala a Guatepeor, no gracias.
> Al menos en el aeropuerto cuando hay pocos vuelos te tocas los cojones.



no te vayas nunca a mozo de almacen al ECI.


----------



## Karlova (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De operario?
> Ir de Guatemala a Guatepeor, no gracias.
> Al menos en el aeropuerto cuando hay pocos vuelos te tocas los cojones.



trabajar en una fábrica MANDA


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Deduzco que laburas en algún tipo de fábrica o industria a 3 turnos.



Correcto. Yo entré hace muchos años en el sector.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Oct 2022)

Esta siendo un día rarísimo para mí , por cierto , más de lo habitual. Falta mucha gente y me ha tocado a mí supervisar y repartir tareas. Ahora tengo a uno nuevo (empezó hoy) y el pobre no se entera de nada. En fin, poco a poco. En dos horas estoy de camino a casa.

La putada es que va a ser toda la semana así.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (10 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> trabajar en una fábrica MANDA



Según la empresa, se hace tolerable, sin más.


----------



## Mindszenty (10 Oct 2022)

Estoy dorroido


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tras currar todo el finde de 07 a 15 y repetir hoy, qué tocará mañana?
> De 07 a 15, para no perder las costumbres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1222337



Yo no tenía ganas de remar y mañana he pedido un día "boscoso" de esos, pasado tampoco curro.


----------



## Fargo (10 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> no te vayas nunca a mozo de almacen al ECI.



Solo me dan envidia los vendedores, cada vez que voy por allí están tocándose los cojones, sin sudar la camiseta.


----------



## lamoffj (10 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> *JORDAN PETERSON SE COMPADECE DE LOS REMEROS NUNCAFOLLISTAS , YA NO HAY ALICIENTES PARA REMAR O FOLLAMOS TODOS O LA PUTA AL RIO*



Brutal. ¿Cómo no llorar de rabia, de impotencia, ante la injusticia de millones y millones de hombres que nos vemos rechazados, ninguneados, pisoteados? Que no somos más que carne de cañón, basura reemplazable obligada a remar para que una gran mentira salga adelante. ¿Cómo no querer dejarlo todo cuando no sólo no tienes un apoyo ni un proyecto, sino que encima te recuerdan constantemente que eres un trozo de mierda completamente prescindible?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Esta siendo un día rarísimo para mí , por cierto , más de lo habitual. Falta mucha gente y me ha tocado a mí supervisar y repartir tareas. Ahora tengo a uno nuevo (empezó hoy) y el pobre no se entera de nada. En fin, poco a poco. En dos horas estoy de camino a casa.
> 
> La putada es que va a ser toda la semana así.



Los primeros días de un trabajo nuevo es normal no saber ni por donde te da el aire.

Aunque sean tareas aparentemente muy básicas y sencillas que cualquiera debería poder hacer.

Paciencia con el nuevo remero


----------



## lamoffj (11 Oct 2022)

Decidido, he pillado días libres en mi galera y me voy a ir a un monasterio a retirarme (temporalmente) de absolutamente todo y a intentar limpiar un poco mi cabeza de tanta mierda que arrastro. Ánimo a todos los remeros del hilo, incluso a los que trabajéis mañana.


----------



## Fargo (11 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Decidido, he pillado días libres en mi galera y me voy a ir a un monasterio a retirarme (temporalmente) de absolutamente todo y a intentar limpiar un poco mi cabeza de tanta mierda que arrastro.



Otros remeros optan por las drogas, el alcohol y las putas. Lo del monasterio me parece una buena idea.


----------



## lamoffj (11 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otros remeros optan por las drogas, el alcohol y las putas. Lo del monasterio me parece una buena idea.



Yo me frío las neuronas con videojuegos y redes sociales, pero estoy cansado de esa espiral autodestructiva. Espero que esta semana apartado de todo eso me haga bien. Compartiré mi experiencia si lo desean.


----------



## Fargo (11 Oct 2022)

Ahora dos noches y tres libres, pero no hay chortinas para este remero agotado.


----------



## Mindszenty (11 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Yo me frío las neuronas con videojuegos y redes sociales, pero estoy cansado de esa espiral autodestructiva. Espero que esta semana apartado de todo eso me haga bien. Compartiré mi experiencia si lo desean.



A que monasterio vas?


----------



## Mindszenty (11 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora dos noches y tres libres, pero no hay chortinas para este remero agotado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223533



Es hora de las lumis


----------



## lamoffj (11 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> A que monasterio vas?



A uno en Soria, creo que por aquí ya es demasiado detalle


----------



## Mindszenty (11 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> A uno en Soria, creo que por aquí ya es demasiado detalle



Me encantaría hacer eso 

Que Dios te ilumine y salgas de la derroicion en la que estamos


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (11 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Yo me frío las neuronas con videojuegos y redes sociales, pero estoy cansado de esa espiral autodestructiva. Espero que esta semana apartado de todo eso me haga bien. Compartiré mi experiencia si lo desean.



Hazlo, pero después. Un retiro es para alejarse del ruido y desconectar, y eso en este foro es imposible


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (11 Oct 2022)

Mañana se descansa leñe


----------



## lamoffj (11 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Me encantaría hacer eso
> 
> Que Dios te ilumine y salgas de la derroicion en la que estamos



Muchas gracias. Espero ir con el ánimo dispuesto y con la mente lo suficientemente abierta como para recibir un poco de alimento espiritual.



Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Hazlo, pero después. Un retiro es para alejarse del ruido y desconectar, y eso en este foro es imposible



Sí, por supuesto. La idea es estar una semana desconectado de todas estas cosas del mundo, simplemente orando, estudiando y trabajando (pero no remando, sino para mayor gloria de Dios)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo en el trabajo:


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Sí, por supuesto. La idea es estar una semana desconectado de todas estas cosas del mundo, simplemente orando, estudiando y trabajando (pero no remando, sino para mayor gloria de Dios).



A mí tambièn me gustaría pasarme el día en las montañas meditando, tocándome los cojones a dos manos y respirando aire fresco, en lugar de estar encerrado en una galera con gentuza remando para pagar el netflix y follar lo mismo que un monje.
Al final los monjes van a ser más listos que nosotros:
Monje nuncafollista > Remero nuncafollista.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fargo en el trabajo:



Me pasa con las chortinas del curro.
Me confío, me llevo los golpes, me lamento y vuelvo a llevarme golpes.
Estoy muy cansado, sufro cada día que las veo en el trabajo.


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> el gran problema social de España: es IMPOSIBLE hacer amigos pasada la infancia y adolescencia. Somos lo más puto cerrado del mundo.
> 
> Gente con la que trabajé AÑOS, fui al gym o a salidas de grupo de monte AÑOS,,,,y JAMÁS me dijeron de irme con sus grupitos, jamás me metieron en sus grupitos...
> Grupitos que por cierto son los mismos amigos q cuando tenían 10 putos años o así.



eso es porque tienes polla

si tuvieras coño harías amigos en cualquier parte


----------



## AJelpurasangre (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya sé lo que voy a hacer cuando me la encuentre en el curro.
> Chavales, voy a hacer de este mundo un lugar mejor diciendo las verdades A LA CARA a una chortina del curro calientapollas que juega con los sentimientos de hombres que no le gustan solo por ego y diversión.
> Si me habla cosas del trabajo trato cordial como siempre.
> Si se pone otra vez a coquetear o piropearme, esto es lo que le voy a decir en su puta cara:
> ...



Si tienes esa conversación con ella quedas como un beta del copón que le afecta que una mujer no le contesté al WhatsApp.

Mi reacción sería:

-Que guapo estás hoy, Fargo.
+Gracias (Sin mirarla siquiera). 

Y te piras a tus quehaceres.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Si tienes esa conversación con ella quedas como un beta del copón que le afecta que una mujer no le contesté al WhatsApp.
> 
> Mi reacción sería:
> 
> ...



Que no, tío.
No hay ninguna posibilidad con esa tía, y nada de lo que yo diga o haga de alfas cambiará ese hecho.
Solo ha estado tomándome el pelo durante meses, fingiendo tener un interés en mí que en realidad no tenía.
Como bien dijo un forero del hilo, esa chortina es la definición de calientapollas.


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

putasss....


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

yo no sé como aguantáis el remo sin ir de putes

yo cuando remaba me tiraba la tarde en apps haciendo el guarro con las chortis,discos y putes 

si me tengo que esforzar con lo vago que soy tengo que tener un mínimo de mujeres que me la chupen para alegrar esa vida deprimente


----------



## AJelpurasangre (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Que no, tío.
> No hay ninguna posibilidad con esa tía, y nada de lo que yo diga o haga cambiará ese hecho.
> Solo ha estado tomándome el pelo todo este tiempo, fingiendo tener un interés en mí que en realidad no tenía.
> Como bien dijo un forero del hilo, esa tía es la definición de calientapollas.



Por eso mismo. Si ya sabes que no vas a tener nada con ella ni le des explicaciones ni nada, ciñete a hablar de trabajo cordialmente y si te piropea sabiendo tu que no va a llegar a nada le das un gracias más seco que la chancla de Cristo y la miras con total inferencia. Creeme que eso le joderá más que nada por experiencia.

Yo tenía una ex que si le demostraba mucho lo que dependía de ella empezaba a aburrirse de mi y en cuanto no le hablaba y me la suda a era ella la que se rallaba por mi. Son mujeres. Muéstrale interés cero y te buscará ella.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Oct 2022)

Hoy es fracamartes vispera del día de la hispañidad.... 

Un saludo a todos los remeros derroidos y corroidos hasta la medula.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hoy es fracamartes vispera del día de la hispañidad....



No entiendo por qué lo celebráis como si nadie tuviera que remar mañana.
Yo remo de 23 a 07, el aeropuerto tiene vuelos todos los días del año.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Sin ir más lejos, dos años me ha tocado celebrar la Nochebuena y despedir el año en la galera.
1100 euros al mes, sin pluses ni nada.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, dos años me ha tocado celebrar la Nochebuena y despedir el año en la galera.
> 1100 euros al mes, sin pluses ni nada.



muy lamentable.


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Por eso mismo. Si ya sabes que no vas a tener nada con ella ni le des explicaciones ni nada, ciñete a hablar de trabajo cordialmente y si te piropea sabiendo tu que no va a llegar a nada le das un gracias más seco que la chancla de Cristo y la miras con total inferencia. Creeme que eso le joderá más que nada por experiencia.
> 
> Yo tenía una ex que si le demostraba mucho lo que dependía de ella empezaba a aburrirse de mi y en cuanto no le hablaba y me la suda a era ella la que se rallaba por mi. Son mujeres. Muéstrale interés cero y te buscará ella.



si les muestras 0 interés se buscaran otro que les babosee


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Oct 2022)

Está que coño quiere? No le hago mucho caso, además cuando quedo con ella le digo tonterías como si no tiene frío con la minifalda y le miro las piernas con todo el morro, que coño la miro de arriba a abajo, tiene unas manos muy bonitas, solo va corta de tetas, pero lo que tiene está bien colocado.

Está buena, no sé porque tanta cosa si puede quedar con cualquiera, voy de sobrado de flipar, le digo con todo el morro que voy a hacer la ruta 66 en un Mustang ( creo que va a terminar siendo verdad, pero yo solo...).

Tiene novio o en vías de ello... yo directamente paso de ella, pero a la vez si se me pusiera a tiro...

Fargo no seas betazo, saluda a la tía con normalidad y tontea con otra aunque sea una Charo en sus morros...


----------



## AJelpurasangre (12 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si les muestras 0 interés se buscaran otro que les babosee



No si tú eres el puto alfa, betilla


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> No si tú eres el puto alfa, betilla



...


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo no seas betazo, saluda a la tía con normalidad y tontea con otra aunque sea una Charo en sus morros...



Lo intentaré, pero cuando uno pasa tantas horas en un sitio puede perder los papeles y salirse del plan inicial.
Reconozco que me jode mucho cuando la veo zorreando descaradamente con un segurata subnormal con vozarrón y pocas neuronas que hay por allí.
Es una sensación de impotencia, me gustaría matarlos a los dos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Está que coño quiere? No le hago mucho caso, además cuando quedo con ella le digo tonterías como si no tiene frío con la minifalda y le miro las piernas con todo el morro, que coño la miro de arriba a abajo, tiene unas manos muy bonitas, solo va corta de tetas, pero lo que tiene está bien colocado.
> 
> Está buena, no sé porque tanta cosa si puede quedar con cualquiera, voy de sobrado de flipar, le digo con todo el morro que voy a hacer la ruta 66 en un Mustang ( creo que va a terminar siendo verdad, pero yo solo...).
> 
> ...



fácil, le has dicho lo del Mustang, haces ver que tienes pasta, además pasas de ella, se vuelven locas con esa doble combinación. Estan acostumbradas a tener cientos de babosos que conducen un Seat Ibiza...


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> fácil, le has dicho lo del Mustang, haces ver que tienes pasta, además pasas de ella, se vuelven locas con esa doble combinación. Estan acostumbradas a tener cientos de babosos que conducen un Seat Ibiza...



También les pirra que tengas un hijo pequeño y hables de él, le enseñes fotos del peque y demás.
Esto ha podido decantar la balanza, el bmw y la simpatía de @Guerrero_termonuclear han hecho el resto para entrar en el ranking de tíos que esa zorrita se follaría.
Tendrá 4 tíos en la recámara, si los otros tres la pifian este buen forero podría tener sus opciones de hocicar ese chochito teen.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Sin esto al salir del remo solo somos pollaviejas apáticos dando paseos por ahí, meter la cabeza en esas tetitas REJUVENECE.
Pero como muy pocos pollaviejas tendremos la ocasión de ver esas tetas en directo, nos consumiremos lentamente yendo a remar, viendo películas malas de netflix y pagando facturas.
Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.
SEÑOR, LLÉVAME PRONTO.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Hilo muy derroyente de un tipo derroído en su momento de máxima derroición.
2 minutos aquí te preñan el alma, pero siempre volvéis a por más porque os va la marcha.


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, dos años me ha tocado celebrar la Nochebuena y despedir el año en la galera.
> 1100 euros al mes, sin pluses ni nada.




Pagas aparte o te lo prorratean?


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin esto al salir del remo solo somos pollaviejas apáticos dando paseos por ahí, meter la cabeza en esas tetitas REJUVENECE.
> Pero como muy pocos pollaviejas tendremos la ocasión de ver esas tetas en directo, nos consumiremos lentamente yendo a remar, viendo películas malas de netflix y pagando facturas.
> Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.
> SEÑOR, LLÉVAME PRONTO.
> ...



Virgen santa....vaya carita y par de sandias


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Está que coño quiere? No le hago mucho caso, además cuando quedo con ella le digo tonterías como si no tiene frío con la minifalda y le miro las piernas con todo el morro, que coño la miro de arriba a abajo, tiene unas manos muy bonitas, solo va corta de tetas, pero lo que tiene está bien colocado.
> 
> Está buena, no sé porque tanta cosa si puede quedar con cualquiera, voy de sobrado de flipar, le digo con todo el morro que voy a hacer la ruta 66 en un Mustang ( creo que va a terminar siendo verdad, pero yo solo...).
> 
> ...




Menuda cerda

Te la has follado? O solo quedais para eso?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> muy lamentable.



Alguien tiene que hacerlo, a menos que en esas fiestas chapara todo, incluídos hospitales.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hilo muy derroyente de un tipo derroído en su momento de máxima derroición.
> 2 minutos aquí te preñan el alma, pero siempre volvéis a por más porque os va la marcha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1224637



No es eso, es que siempre he pensado que la vida y el tiempo es muy valioso para malgastarlo con trabajos de mierda.

El tiempo bien invertido es el de disfrutar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Está que coño quiere? No le hago mucho caso, además cuando quedo con ella le digo tonterías como si no tiene frío con la minifalda y le miro las piernas con todo el morro, que coño la miro de arriba a abajo, tiene unas manos muy bonitas, solo va corta de tetas, pero lo que tiene está bien colocado.
> 
> Está buena, no sé porque tanta cosa si puede quedar con cualquiera, voy de sobrado de flipar, le digo con todo el morro que voy a hacer la ruta 66 en un Mustang ( creo que va a terminar siendo verdad, pero yo solo...).
> 
> ...



Quiere saber que te puede tener y que puede destrozar a la tía con la que estás. Parece mentira que no conozcáis a las mujeres todavía. Y cuando te tenga pasará de ti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> No si tú eres el puto alfa, betilla



Pues ese es el tema. Eso solo lo puede hacer un alfalfa. ¿Acaso tú lo eres?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo intentaré, pero cuando uno pasa tantas horas en un sitio puede perder los papeles y salirse del plan inicial.
> Reconozco que me jode mucho cuando la veo zorreando descaradamente con un segurata subnormal con vozarrón y pocas neuronas que hay por allí.
> Es una sensación de impotencia, me gustaría matarlos a los dos.



Nada que no nos haya pasado a todos. Tds es tds.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También les pirra que tengas un hijo pequeño y hables de él, le enseñes fotos del peque y demás.
> Esto ha podido decantar la balanza, el bmw y la simpatía de @Guerrero_termonuclear han hecho el resto para entrar en el ranking de tíos que esa zorrita se follaría.
> Tendrá 4 tíos en la recámara, si los otros tres la pifian este buen forero podría tener sus opciones de hocicar ese chochito teen.



Pero su única intención es demostrar que se lo puede follar y que lo puede tener, y que puede pasar por encima de la mujer de él cuando quiera. Son así de rastreras.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Oct 2022)

Venga, ánimo, que hoy es fista!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin esto al salir del remo solo somos pollaviejas apáticos dando paseos por ahí, meter la cabeza en esas tetitas REJUVENECE.
> Pero como muy pocos pollaviejas tendremos la ocasión de ver esas tetas en directo, nos consumiremos lentamente yendo a remar, viendo películas malas de netflix y pagando facturas.
> Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.
> SEÑOR, LLÉVAME PRONTO.
> ...



Esas tetitas solo las puedes catar de joven si eres un alfalfa o de adulto si tienes pasta o has aprendido a mentir. O pagando escorts claro.

¿Quien es la zorr...señorita?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menuda cerda
> 
> Te la has follado? O solo quedais para eso?



No, quedo para echar el rato, pero me invita de fiesta y demás ( nunca he ido), no tengo muy claro que cojones quiere porque si paso ella es la que me dice que si quedamos.

Tampoco me como la cabeza, no lo tengo muy claro, porque mi parienta tiene pasta y no está mal y no estoy para jugarme la relativa comodidad de vivir en su casa.


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No, quedo para echar el rato, pero me invita de fiesta y demás ( nunca he ido), no tengo muy claro que cojones quiere porque si paso ella es la que me dice que si quedamos.
> 
> Tampoco me como la cabeza, no lo tengo muy claro, porque mi parienta tiene pasta y no está mal y no estoy para jugarme la relativa comodidad de vivir en su casa.



Vaya liantes son.


----------



## Karlova (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hilo muy derroyente de un tipo derroído en su momento de máxima derroición.
> 2 minutos aquí te preñan el alma, pero siempre volvéis a por más porque os va la marcha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1224637



este hilo es como la droga


----------



## AJelpurasangre (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues ese es el tema. Eso solo lo puede hacer un alfalfa. ¿Acaso tú lo eres?



Lo soy amigo, lo soy.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esas tetitas solo las puedes catar de joven si eres un alfalfa o de adulto si tienes pasta o has aprendido a mentir. O pagando escorts claro.



No sé mentir y nunca me he ido de putas, pero intento mejorar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (12 Oct 2022)

Mañana a remar.

Chortinas a pelito o derroicion


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortinas a pelito o derroicion



Lo peor es cuando juegan con tus ilusiones de nuncafollista.
Ellas tienen un sexto sentido para detectar al nuncafollista, y nos hacen sufrir sin piedad para divertirse y subirse el ego.
Cuando ya nos han camelado, nos dicen un NO rotundo fingiendo que les molesta y se van a por la siguiente presa.


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Cuanto hace que no tienes una cita con una mujer,@Fargo? A ver si me superas la marca


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cuanto hace que no tienes una cita con una mujer,@Fargo? A ver si me superas la marca



2 años y medio sin follar, pero estoy bien.


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 2 años y medio sin follar, pero estoy bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1224876




Entonces no me superas jeje


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Venga, ánimo, que hoy es fista!



En el aeropuerto de fiesta nada, hoy había bastantes vuelos y por la noche habrá alguno que me tocará a mí.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el aeropuerto de fiesta nada, hoy había bastantes vuelos y por la noche habrá alguno que me tocará a mí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1224890



Camabia de trabajo, yo lo hice en vez de llorar


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Camabia de trabajo, yo lo hice en vez de llorar



Pero donde voy a ir yo a mi edad, hija.
Es como si tuviera 64 años en un cuerpo de 34.
Y hago bastante ejercicio, gym y demás.
Lo que tengo envejecido es el alma por el remo y la falta de chortinas.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero donde voy a ir yo a mi edad, hija.
> Es como si tuviera 64 años en un cuerpo de 34.
> Y hago bastante ejercicio, gym y demás.
> Lo que tengo envejecido es el alma por el remo y la falta de chortinas.



Ni que tuvieras 60 años...

Estás en edad de cambiar de curro cuando quieras. Lo que no va a venir es el trabajo a casa


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Tengo unos ahorros pero los utilizaré para escapar de las galeras un tiempo, he llegado a la conclusión que lo mejor que se puede comprar con dinero es tiempo sin tener que remar.


----------



## Matriz_81 (12 Oct 2022)

Te sugiero que reconduzcas el hilo hacia el martirio laboral y no tanto en tu penitencia chortiniana. Cuanto más tengas en tu mente el nuncafollismo no deseado, mayor será la frustación. Haz como que no existe, no te toques ni veas porno en un mes y si te arde, una manuelilla rápida y absorbente.

Se te quiere y el foro será tu vitamina.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Te sugiero que reconduzcas el hilo hacia el martirio laboral y no tanto en tu penitencia chortiniana. Cuanto más tengas en tu mente el nuncafollismo no deseado, mayor será la frustación. Haz como que no existe, no te toques ni veas porno en un mes y si te arde, una manuelilla rápida y absorbente.



No lo dirijo hacia ningún lado, aquí solo escribo mis delirios por varios años consecutivos de remo y nuncafollismo.
A veces estoy contento y también lo escribo, ojalá tuviera mejores noticias que contar en el hilo.
Lo que no voy a hacer es mentir o hacer como que lo del nuncafollismo no me afecta cuando en realidad sí me afecta trabajando en un aeropuerto rodeado de mujeres muy atractivas.
Si esta última chortina del curro me hubiera dicho que sí, que le gustaría ir a cenar conmigo, lo habría contado en el hilo.
Pero no ha sido el caso y toca dar la cara, encajar la derrota con deportividad, aceptarlo y seguir adelante.
No queda otra.


----------



## Fargo (12 Oct 2022)

Estimado lector del hilo, aquí solo hay una cosa clara:


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

Chortinas para todos o bombonas en sedes


----------



## hartman (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimado lector del hilo, aquí solo hay una cosa clara:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225050



por desgracia asi es menos mal que me quedan 2 meses y medio.


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> por desgracia asi es menos mal que me quedan 2 meses y medio.



Que tienes un contrato temporal?


----------



## hartman (12 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que tienes un contrato temporal?



me firmaron por un año en el ECI.


----------



## Murray's (12 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> me firmaron por un año en el ECI.




En ECI contratan gente como en los 90?


----------



## hartman (12 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En ECI contratan gente como en los 90?



a mi si por discapacidad me imagino que me daran boleto y contrataran a otro con discapacidad por la ayuda o sudvencion.


----------



## ArturoB (12 Oct 2022)

El colmo de todo es la situación de "remar para seguir remando". Es decir trabajas mañanas, turnos de tardes, 24 horas, fines de semana para en tus ratos libres en casa seguir haciendo cursos, máster, tesis doctoral para así hacer puntos y poder seguir remando. Pa matarse.


----------



## Carpulux (12 Oct 2022)

A mi este hilo me reconforta, primero porque es una realidad de la que muy poca gente habla y segundo porque hace ver que uno no está sólo.

Estoy enganchado al tema de @Fargo con la mujer esa, (muchas veces identificado también). Es difícil pero hay que intentar no pensar en ello. Lo peor es que ella (y cualquier tía) tiene unos cuantos aduladores por tanto que TÚ la ignores es normalmente inútil, porque de atención van sobradas. Creo que te hace daño lo del segurata, yo en ese caso me iría a plantar un pino con fuerza, con tal de no ver el espectáculo. Lo mejor es hacer como que no existe. Borra su número si no lo hiciste ya.

Te mando un abrazo, leo con atención este hilo aunque no participe.


----------



## McNulty (12 Oct 2022)

Fargo coño vete al puto cajero automático ahora mismo.
Saca 100 pavos, y vete a la mejor puta de tu zona. Luego pásate por cualquier mcdonalds o lo que te guste a ti, y date un homenaje mientras piensas en el culo que te has follado.

No te ibas a pillar un coche o algo así? Necesitas tomar decisiones hamijo, sino la rutina te ahogará cada día más.
Tienes una obsesión muy infantil con los de las shortinas, supongo que porque no has tenido muchas novias. No te ralles, tener novia es un coñazo en el fondo. Pero si te aburres tanto con tu vida como parece, búscate una con la que salir de la manita por el centro comercial. Vives en los mandriles tío, eso está petado de chuminos, ahora bien, no exijas nueves siendo un cinco o un seis, porque no te vas a comer nada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Oct 2022)

El tiempo vuela... la vida de remar es absurda, estoy totalmente en contra del remo, menos mal que son 12 horas de remo lo que me queda esta semana, cafés incluidos.


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si les muestras 0 interés se buscaran otro que les babosee



y si no se buscan un perro-gato


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Fargo coño vete al puto cajero automático ahora mismo.
> Saca 100 pavos, y vete a la mejor puta de tu zona. Luego pásate por cualquier mcdonalds o lo que te guste a ti, y date un homenaje mientras piensas en el culo que te has follado.
> 
> No te ibas a pillar un coche o algo así? Necesitas tomar decisiones hamijo, sino la rutina te ahogará cada día más.
> Tienes una obsesión muy infantil con los de las shortinas, supongo que porque no has tenido muchas novias. No te ralles, tener novia es un coñazo en el fondo. Pero si te aburres tanto con tu vida como parece, búscate una con la que salir de la manita por el centro comercial. Vives en los mandriles tío, eso está petado de chuminos, ahora bien, *no exijas nueves siendo un cinco o un seis, porque no te vas a comer nada.*



y cualquier 5-6 de 20-25 años prefiere irse con 5-6 que las baboseen de su edad a irse con uno de 40 y es como aguantar niños pequeños cuando tu solo quieres follarlas y que no molesten xd

por eso lo de que si remas tienes que irte de putes si no tienes pareja,pero no lo quiere entender...

se mira las series de netflix y se siente el prota y que es como ellos xd

pd : que saque 100€ pero no para gastarlos en una,que se los gaste en 3 mejor,colombianas a ser posible


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> muy lamentable.



pues es el sueldo medio,lo que pasa que unos tienen charo e hijos y otros están solteros buscando chortinas y yéndose de pvtes


----------



## XRL (12 Oct 2022)

hace poco vi a un conocido de 40 años igual

electricista y jodido porque no tiene pareja y le gustaría tener hijos decía,uno que lleva 20 años fumando porros sin parar,hijos decía....que para que está en este mundo o algo así...

ya hay que ser hijo puta para tener hijos como si fueran perros dándoles una vida de remero desgraciado,pero bueno eso es lo normal en cualquier bloque xd

la gente va teniendo hijos porque es lo que toca y para que le cuiden de viejos teniéndolos en barrios con moronegros y ale buscaté la vida xD

o para dar sentido a su vida y ui que alegría una persona pequeña y joven que quiere estar conmigo cuando estoy aburrido en casa...yo alucino


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> por eso lo de que si remas tienes que irte de putes si no tienes pareja,pero no lo quiere entender...
> *se mira las series de netflix y se siente el prota y que es como ellos xd*



No hombre, no.
Nunca me sentiría identificado con el típico galán de telenovela que se las liga a todas.
Si acaso me podría sentir identificado con personajes desgraciados como este.
Desde el principio de la peli ya le estaban dando palos en su curro de mierda.


----------



## XRL (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No hombre, no.
> Nunca me sentiría identificado con el típico galán de telenovela que se las liga a todas.
> Si acaso me podría sentir identificado con personajes desgraciados como este.
> Desde el principio de la peli ya le estaban dando palos en su curro de mierda.
> ...



que está muy bien que te guste ver series 

pero si no paras de hablar de chavalas y no follas pues vete de putas coño,si es que no hay mas

y no te lo digo a malas para nada ehhh yo cuando remaba me tiraba todo el tiempo libre buscando chortis para penetrarlas como un loco xd

y si no salían pues putes,es que no hay otra cosa

putes o buscarte una de 25-30 para hacerle hijos y así follártela a menudo con lo que eso conlleva xd es que no hay mas

o la pajilla de cada noche antes de dormir con xvideos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No hombre, no.
> Nunca me sentiría identificado con el típico galán de telenovela que se las liga a todas.
> Si acaso me podría sentir identificado con personajes desgraciados como este.
> Desde el principio de la peli ya le estaban dando palos en su curro de mierda.
> ...



Más deporte, y folla alguna gorda para subir la autoestima.

Yo me sentía derroido y he empezado echando un polvo a la parienta, siesta de dos horas, he ido al burguer y he salido a correr exactamente a las 00:00 ducha y estoy de puta madre, me vengo arriba con la testosterona y las endorfinas y en vez de ver un cuarenton derroido veo al Leonidas en el espejo.


Las mujeres huelen la baja autoestima, y lo de los griegos de mens sana in corpore sano es verdad, el cuerpo mejora la mente.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



Yo asociaría tu caso más bien con el día de la marmota


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

La imagen de la tortura, en el año 2022 la esclavitud sigue vigente, pero ahora se llama de otra forma.
Subiendo los precios de todo este remero no podrá ahorrar lo suficiente para dejar nunca de remar, y salvo que fuera casapapi sin hijos tampoco podrá darse apenas caprichos.
Todo el día remando para pagar la comida y el alojamiento donde descansa del remo tras una agotadora jornada, para al día siguiente volver a remar.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No le falta razón, pase lo que pase durante el día, al día siguiente otra vez a remar al mismo sitio por la misma autovía.



Ya, te comprendo aunque yo no trabajo remuneradamente, pero también estar desemplead@ es muy rutinario y no se tiene mucha esperanza y más tal y como están las cosas, si al menos tienes un empleo quizás pudieras salir de esa rutina de algún modo, por ejemplo ¿no puedes vivir cerca o te pueden cambiar de lugar de trabajo a uno más cercano si la empresa tiene más sedes? O intentar que te promocionasen.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Ya, te comprendo aunque yo no trabajo remuneradamente, pero también estar desemplead@ es muy rutinario



Lo siento, pero no voy a comprar ese argumento que he oído muchas veces.
Si te aburres estando en paro es porque tienes pocos hobbys y poca imaginación.
Amplía tus hobbys y ya no tendrás esa sensación de rutina.
Rutina es forzarte a hacer las mismas tareas en el mismo lugar 8 largas horas al día 165 horas al mes durante años.
Yo de nini era mucho más feliz que ahora, no tenía ese agotamiento del remo que merma la creatividad y las ganas de hacer cosas.
"*El trabajo agota y embrutece"*, no sé donde leí esa frase pero es una verdad como un templo.
Si el curro no es muy extenuante se pueden hacer más cosas en el tiempo libre, dependiendo del tipo de trabajo y lo quemado mental y físicamente que esté el remero.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no voy a comprar ese argumento que he oído muchas veces.
> Si te aburres estando en paro es porque tienes pocos hobbys y poca imaginación.
> Amplía tus hobbys y ya no tendrás esa sensación de rutina.
> Rutina es forzarte a hacer las mismas tareas en el mismo lugar 8 largas horas al día 165 horas al mes durante años.
> ...



No te creas que tiempo para aburrirme no tengo tanto como crees, que no tenga un salario no significa que esté sin hacer nada lo que pasa que a mi no me pagan por ese tiempo que empleo en hacer las cosas y además también estudio y actualmente he creado una página que espero que me de en el futuro algunos ingresos aunque de momento esto es como el cuento de la lechera y más en una época de recesión.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Señores, turno de noche HECHO.
Ahora toca dormir un poco, soñaré con la hija de Daniel Larruso.
Como ha crecido la niña, Cobra Kai MANDA.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Oct 2022)

hay que remar que sino no puedes pagar el 50% mas de plusvalias municipales que la zorra de la Montero quiere subir o ya lo ha subido no se.
Remar cabrones y pagar que los chiringuitos 
de genero no se pagan solos ni las pagas a los moros tampoco


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (13 Oct 2022)

jueves x la mañana doy gracias a dios por seguir en el paro y en casa de mis padres, espero que dure....Trabajar (en la privada)es , literalmente, matarse el cuerpo y el alma.

seguiré con mis lecturas, acabaré de ver una peli de Sergio Leone, echaré una partida a algún juego de mi Play3, daré una vuelta por el monte con un colega para coger castañas, y ya

yo ya me olí a mis 20 que si era invisible para las tías (por mucho gym+vestimenta+aparecer en fiestas q hiciera) NO MERECÍA LA PENA NI EMANCIPARSE, NI EL REMO NI NADA más allá d emis hobbies baratos


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La imagen de la tortura, en el año 2022 la esclavitud sigue vigente, pero ahora se llama de otra forma.
> Subiendo los precios de todo este remero no podrá ahorrar lo suficiente para dejar nunca de remar, y salvo que fuera casapapi sin hijos tampoco podrá darse apenas caprichos.
> Todo el día remando para pagar la comida y el alojamiento donde descansa del remo tras una agotadora jornada, para al día siguiente volver a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225538



La imagen de la tortura, en el año 2022 la esclavitud sigue vigente, pero ahora se llama de otra forma.

Subiendo los precios de todo este remero no podrá ahorrar lo suficiente para dejar nunca de remar.

Todo el día remando para pagar la comida y el alojamiento donde descansa del remo tras una agotadora jornada, para al día siguiente volver a remar.
Señá Monterito ven aquí hdgp te condenaba a 15 años de camarera en la hostelería, a ti y a todos los políticos ezpañordos.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo peor es cuando juegan con tus ilusiones de nuncafollista.
> Ellas tienen un sexto sentido para detectar al nuncafollista, y nos hacen sufrir sin piedad para divertirse y subirse el ego.
> Cuando ya nos han camelado, nos dicen un NO rotundo fingiendo que les molesta y se van a por la siguiente presa.



eso yo sólo lo he visto con las españolas
en otros países no JUEGAN con los hombres así


----------



## Mindszenty (13 Oct 2022)

Chortis o muerte


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> jueves x la mañana doy gracias a dios por seguir en el paro y en casa de mis padres, espero que dure....Trabajar (en la privada)es , literalmente, matarse el cuerpo y el alma.
> 
> seguiré con mis lecturas, acabaré de ver una peli de Sergio Leone, echaré una partida a algún juego de mi Play3, daré una vuelta por el monte con un colega para coger castañas, y ya



Manténgase alejado de las galeras todo el tiempo que pueda, vuelva solo si no le queda otra.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Oct 2022)

Mi jefe está empezando a tocarme los cataplines. No es el jefe absoluto, es lo más bajo de la cadena de mando.

No le he bailado el agua con un asunto y ya se está vengando "como quien no quiere la cosa".

Me da rabia que no lo hace abiertamente, pone sonrisitas pero me encomienda las peores tareas.

Lo hace de tal manera que no parezca que me está haciendo la puñeta ("mobbing", que llaman ahora).

Hijo de la grandísima puta al final tiene que ser todo como él diga. Los jefecillos intermedios, son seres luciferinos.

La ausencia de contacto con sus jefes superiores, me hace totalmente vulnerable y dependiente de este jefecillo.

Vamos, que estoy jodido. Estoy hasta los putos huevos, en mi próxima empresa quiero ser yo el cacique y campar a mis anchas, harto de ser siempre el mindundi inferior de toda la jerarquía.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hijo de la grandísima puta al final tiene que ser todo como él diga. Los jefecillos intermedios, son seres luciferinos.
> 
> La ausencia de contacto con sus jefes superiores, me hace totalmente vulnerable y dependiente de este jefecillo.



Yo los llamo encargadillos, los perros a sueldo de los jefes para meter presión a sus antiguos compañeros, a los que ahora mira por encima del hombro.
Algunos se extralimitan y los jefes no hacen nada ante estos abusos, a veces porque no lo saben y otras veces lo saben y se la suda.
Yo en tu lugar hablaría directamente con los jefes de este encargadillo, sacando toda su mierda incluyendo actuaciones suyas que puedan perjudicar la supervivencia de la empresa o crear problemas aún mayores.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

También tenemos película, Javert es el típico empresaurio español:


----------



## Karlova (13 Oct 2022)

grupo hoy ha pasado algo importante, ha entrado una tía nueva y creo que ya me he encoñado, parece una chica culta, seria y es guapa pero no espectacular (mejor para no competir con alfas). consejos para no acabar como @Fargo ? ya he pasado por eso y es una mierda. Tiro la toalla antes de jugar el partido o lo intento? que nervios, ya la cague con una de un curro anterior y podría aplicar lo que aprendí de mi experiencia para hacerlo bien con esta. Si veo conexión no esperare meses para proponerle de quedar, una semana o dos y fuera


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> grupo hoy ha pasado algo importante, ha entrado una tía nueva y creo que ya me he encoñado, parece una chica culta, seria y es guapa pero no espectacular (mejor para no competir con alfas). consejos para no acabar como @Fargo ?



Estaré atento atento a esos consejos, no recomiendo a nadie acabar como yo.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Pues nada chavales, en poco empiezo a remar.
No me apetece nada, pero hice un trato con el diablo de dinero a cambio de mi alma y es lo que toca.
Intentaré escribir algo decente durante la noche, espero que haya pocos vuelos hoy.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (13 Oct 2022)

en España no hay ninguna Gran Renuncia...con el paro galopante que tenemos no hay opciones...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues nada, en poco empiezo a remar.
> No me apetece nada, pero hice un trato con el diablo de dinero a cambio de mi alma y es lo que toca.
> Intentaré escribir algo decente durante la noche, espero que haya pocos vuelos hoy.



Le has vendido el alma barata...


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (13 Oct 2022)

Yo lo que veo es a los niños ricos y funcis darse la vida padre y dejar el YUPPISMO del curro

pero los currelas dejar de remar? no pueden...


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es a los niños ricos y funcis darse la vida padre y dejar el YUPPISMO del curro
> 
> pero los currelas dejar de remar? no pueden...



Yo podría dejarlo un tiempo, pero porque soy casapapi y mi madre tiene la casa pagada con una buena pensión.
Teniendo alojamiento y comida cubiertos, con unos ahorrillos para caprichos es suficiente.
Pocos casos más se me ocurren, si tuviera hijos o me hubiera metido en una cipoteca o letras de coche nuevo ya no podría permitírmelo.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Oct 2022)

Que pasa gente su puta madre que duro es el remo


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Oct 2022)

Farguito jajjaja yo de trip y tú remando Big jajjaja


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Farguito jajjaja yo de trip y tú remando Big jajjaja



Bueno, pero salgo a las 07 y libro el fin de semana.
No todo va a ser malo, coño.


----------



## Fargo (13 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Le has vendido el alma barata...



Demasiado barata, amigo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Oct 2022)

Que sepáis que ya está la calefacción a tope en el chiringuito, paso un calor de cojones, a eso dedican vuestros impuestos.


----------



## XRL (13 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La imagen de la tortura, en el año 2022 la esclavitud sigue vigente, pero ahora se llama de otra forma.
> Subiendo los precios de todo este remero no podrá ahorrar lo suficiente para dejar nunca de remar, y salvo que fuera casapapi sin hijos tampoco podrá darse apenas caprichos.
> Todo el día remando para pagar la comida y el alojamiento donde descansa del remo tras una agotadora jornada, para al día siguiente volver a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225538



eso es lo mismo que hacen todos los emparejados con hijos

reman y luego tienen que hacer cosas con la mujer e hijos-clase-extraescolares-rollos de todo tipo... y eso aparte de remar

tu solo remas y no tienes la losa de los hijos de por vida y también tendrías que estar con la misma mujer te gustara o no si no tendrías que darle el sueldo nescafé hasta que te mueras casi y vivir para ver a tus hijos una semana si una semana no y cosas de esas

si quieres chortina tienes que darle un proyecto de vida para que se quede contigo y follártela a menudo,pero tienes que formar familia

eso o buscarte alguna cachonda sin atractivo por apps y putes

lo mejor son les putes así no tienes ningún rollo mas que darle el dinero cuando las follas y adiós hasta nunca no quiero mas problemas en mi vida


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que sepáis que ya está la calefacción a tope en el chiringuito, paso un calor de cojones, a eso dedican vuestros impuestos.



Burgos es que es una patata congelada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> grupo hoy ha pasado algo importante, ha entrado una tía nueva y creo que ya me he encoñado, parece una chica culta, seria y es guapa pero no espectacular (mejor para no competir con alfas). consejos para no acabar como @Fargo ? ya he pasado por eso y es una mierda. Tiro la toalla antes de jugar el partido o lo intento? que nervios, ya la cague con una de un curro anterior y podría aplicar lo que aprendí de mi experiencia para hacerlo bien con esta. Si veo conexión no esperare meses para proponerle de quedar, una semana o dos y fuera



1 Donde se como no se caga.

2 tiene novio


----------



## XRL (13 Oct 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> jueves x la mañana doy gracias a dios por seguir en el paro y en casa de mis padres, espero que dure....Trabajar (en la privada)es , literalmente, matarse el cuerpo y el alma.
> 
> seguiré con mis lecturas, acabaré de ver una peli de Sergio Leone, echaré una partida a algún juego de mi Play3, daré una vuelta por el monte con un colega para coger castañas, y ya
> 
> yo ya me olí a mis 20 que si era invisible para las tías (por mucho gym+vestimenta+aparecer en fiestas q hiciera) NO MERECÍA LA PENA NI EMANCIPARSE, NI EL REMO NI NADA más allá d emis hobbies baratos



solo vale la pena si es un remo liviano y estas agusto para irte de putes y algún capricho o para tener dinero para invitar a alguna cachonda si ni tienes pareja ni hijos y te la suda y vives mejor solo

quien quiera reventarse la espalda por unos euros que lo haga,a los demás que no nos molesten de reventarnos la espalda y aguantar transtornados cocainómanos y borrachos

como en casa en ningún lado y ya irán saliendo cachondas por apps aunque no estén tremendas para pasar el rato


----------



## Fargo (14 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> como en casa en ningún lado y ya irán saliendo cachondas por apps aunque no estén tremendas para pasar el rato



Cuál es tu edad límite? Te has follado cuarentonas por apps?


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuál es tu edad límite? Te has follado cuarentonas por apps?



tengo 40 y la mas mayor hasta hace 2 años fué una que tenía 33 cuando yo estaba en la cresta de la ola quedando con una tras otra sin cuartel teniendo 26-28 xD

la época que solo quieres follar a lo loco y era una madre con hijos que buscaba remero para relación y yo que va,me la follé y toda la suerte del mundo

yo no puedo ofrecerle a nadie relación de pareja,no valgo para ello,por eso voy a saco a ver si alguna le pica y me la follo xd

la mas mayor después de esa fue una derroida con pasta del tinder con 55,lo mismo,fui solo por follarla y ella quería un remero y luego de remar ser su esclavo xD me quedé flipando,lo encontró a las semanas,también porque la tía tenía como 20 propiedades entre pisos,alguna pyme y garajes

pero estaba derroidísima,por eso estaba soltera claro,una con pasta de 20-40 no la sueltan ni de coña y si la sueltan tienen moscones encantados de estar con ellas porque al ser clase media te ofrecen vivir con ella en un buen piso,esto remeros que vienen de otras provincias y viven en un piso paco se van con ellas corriendo al poder estar en un piso con garaje-piscina,etc...

que yo lo comprendo ehh pero yo no me voy a matar por estar con nadie,prefiero la tranquilidad de ser casapapis y no remar 

las cuarentonas buenas son las de tinder que son clase media con pasta pero aparte que yo no les gusto nada porque soy un tirao y no soy atractivo ellas a mi tampoco me ponen para interesarme por ellas,ya que lo único que me interesa es follar y ya con chavalas y no con mujeres

las mujeres no me gustan nada y las chortinas solo por su aspecto pero tampoco las aguanto 

por eso remaba para irme de putes,follar con tías buenas y no aguantar a ninguna,por apps quedaba y las follaba pero luego las tenía que aguantar,entre el remo(militar) y luego aguantarlas puffff no me daba la cabeza de si,por eso les decia que no buscaba pareja

y eso con chavalas de 15 a 25 con buenos cuerpos ehhhh xD pero pasaba de problemas con nadie,aún así follé bastante y también tuve follamigas de meses o años

esto con 25-30,ahora con 40 ya miro los toros desde la barrera xd


----------



## Fargo (14 Oct 2022)

Tengo un amigo en paro que está jodido, dice que lleva meses buscando curro de lo que sea y nada.
Lo peor es cuando uno necesita desesperadamente un curro de mierda porque está con el agua al cuello.
La contradicción de esforzarse y pelear por conseguir algo que en realidad no te gusta nada te preña el alma, encima poniendo buena cara en las entrevistas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no voy a comprar ese argumento que he oído muchas veces.
> Si te aburres estando en paro es porque tienes pocos hobbys y poca imaginación.
> Amplía tus hobbys y ya no tendrás esa sensación de rutina.
> Rutina es forzarte a hacer las mismas tareas en el mismo lugar 8 largas horas al día 165 horas al mes durante años.
> ...



Rutina es remordimiento de conciencia porque se supone que debería estar trabajando. Cuando uno ya lleva más de 20 años y está hasta los huevos de todo espera los días festivos como agua de Mayo, y nada de rutinario. Yo podría estar sin hacer nada hasta que me muera. Y no me cansaría. Ya he cumplido con la suciedad.


----------



## Carpulux (14 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo un amigo en paro que está jodido, dice que lleva meses buscando curro de lo que sea y nada.
> Lo peor es cuando uno necesita desesperadamente un curro de mierda porque está con el agua al cuello.
> La contradicción de esforzarse y pelear por conseguir algo que en realidad no te gusta nada te preña el alma, encima poniendo buena cara en las entrevistas.



Las entrevistas son una puta estafa y una pérdida de tiempo. Cómo lo odio. Mandaría a trabajos forzados a todos los de recursos humanos de mierda. Muchos van de perdonavidas y todo. Es horrible tener que sobreactuar para conseguir un puto trabajo de mierda por el salario mínimo y que encima te rechacen.

Les sale gratis putearte 2 horas. Te joden el alma.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Oct 2022)

Señores hoy he visto un ingreso mínimo vital de 820 Merkels, en un pueblo Paco... 

La esencia del socialismo es tocarse los cojones y que reme otro, hay que adaptarse.


----------



## Murray's (14 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo un amigo en paro que está jodido, dice que lleva meses buscando curro de lo que sea y nada.
> Lo peor es cuando uno necesita desesperadamente un curro de mierda porque está con el agua al cuello.
> La contradicción de esforzarse y pelear por conseguir algo que en realidad no te gusta nada te preña el alma, encima poniendo buena cara en las entrevistas.




En serio no se que le pierde a la gente como tu colega en esta cloaca laboral con sueldos de uruguay, calidad de vida de venezuela , y precios de USA y luxemburgo,

es autohumillarse y fustigarse, en España no hay futuro alguno y la gente sigue buscando trabajos de mierda compitiendo con 1000 personas o 2000 que están buscando el mismo trabajo, y que en el 80% de las veces ya tienen al candidato. Es un pais muy deprimente, lo de follar ya ni hablemos porque es doblemente deprimente


----------



## XRL (14 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo un amigo en paro que está jodido, dice que lleva meses buscando curro de lo que sea y nada.
> Lo peor es cuando uno necesita desesperadamente un curro de mierda porque está con el agua al cuello.
> La contradicción de esforzarse y pelear por conseguir algo que en realidad no te gusta nada te preña el alma, encima poniendo buena cara en las entrevistas.



este pais es una basura,por eso tienen que poner paguitas para tener un dinero mínimo

además con la comida o gastos que tengas también pagas impuestos

o que quieren que vayamos todos a la puerta del mercadona o a robar bolsos?...


----------



## Murray's (14 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> este pais es una basura,por eso tienen que poner paguitas para tener un dinero mínimo
> 
> *además con la comida o gastos que tengas también pagas impuestos*
> 
> o que quieren que vayamos todos a la puerta del mercadona o a robar bolsos?...




Quieren subirlo al 21% ya todo, incluso los alimentos básicos. No se va poder vivir, todo te lo quitan, hijos de la Gran puta son...


----------



## Fargo (14 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Señores hoy he visto un ingreso mínimo vital de 820 Merkels, en un pueblo Paco...
> 
> La esencia del socialismo es tocarse los cojones y que reme otro, hay que adaptarse.



Si yo gano 1100 a jornada completa, con lo que me dejo en gasolina la decisión está bastante clara.
El problema es que hay que estar independizado, si entran ingresos en la casa donde vives ya no te la dan.


----------



## Fargo (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (15 Oct 2022)

Fracasabado


----------



## Fargo (15 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracasabado



De los grandes, yo voy a dar una vuelta al centro comercial con mi madre.
No tengo otro plan, tan triste como suena.


----------



## Fargo (15 Oct 2022)

Por favor Dios, dame una chortina y rezaré todos los días.
Si no me das una sartén no me pidas que siga remando con el sudor de mi frente.


----------



## Fargo (15 Oct 2022)

Este remero nuncafollista está cansado de remar, ya no tengo ilusión por nada.


----------



## Murray's (15 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este remero nuncafollista está cansado de remar, ya no tengo ilusión por nada.




Otro finde sin chortis , sin follar.


----------



## Murray's (15 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De los grandes, yo voy a dar una vuelta al centro comercial con mi madre.
> No tengo otro plan, tan triste como suena.




Tampoco te fustigues, más de uno estará haciendo lo mismo, o a más de uno que no tiene a su madre cerca le gustaria ese plan .


----------



## Murray's (15 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por favor Dios, dame una chortina y rezaré todos los días.
> Si no me das una sartén no me pidas que siga remando con el sudor de mi frente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1228467




Vaya melonar @Fargo

Luego dicen que Dios no existe..

Si están puestas adrede para que estemos siempre en celo y las penetremos


----------



## Murray's (15 Oct 2022)

Casi 400 thanks

Vas hacer historia con este hilo


----------



## Mindszenty (15 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Casi 400 thanks
> 
> Vas hacer historia con este hilo



Este hilo es la historia de un fracaso


----------



## Fargo (15 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Este hilo es la historia de un fracaso



Aquí no hay nada que celebrar, si hubiera buenas noticias las contaría en el hilo pero de momento nada.
Mientras tanto, sigo remando para no perder las costumbres.


----------



## vayaquesi (15 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, ESTO es lo que me hace falta para sobrellevar el remo.
> Madre mía...



Fargo sí que sabe.

Eso es un jodido 10, una jamelga joven y bien definida, sin operaciones estéticas ni mierdas.
Es que con algo así uno se despierta más contento y hasta con ganas de trabajar.

Una de las veces que fui más feliz en mi vida fue en un trabajo (bueno, más bien prácticas) había una moza de muy buen ver que nos llevábamos muy bien. Lástima que la cosa no acabase bien.

Hace poco la volví a ver, 15 años después, que se dice pronto...., me reconoció, nos preguntamos qué tal todo, le respondí cortésmente y me fui, total, a estas alturas qué más da....

Ella por aquel entonces tenía novio, así que supongo que no actué bien, pero es que realmente no había nada más alrededor que valiese la pena, y compartir con ella varias horas al día, y más a esa edad, como para no querer percutirla....

Vengo a contar esto, porque la chica de la foto me recuerda a ella, a parte que tal como dije coincidí con ella hace poco.

Hay que joderse....


----------



## Fargo (15 Oct 2022)

Chavales, aquí estoy de fracasábado dando vueltas por las tiendas de un centro comercial gigantesco, aquí es donde la gente se gasta el dinero del remo.
Hay muchas chortinas apretadas, veo muchas parejitas felices pero estoy bien.
De vez en cuando me cruzo con algún pollavieja nuncafollista como yo, veo la derroición en su mirada y forma de andar.
Supongo que él también pensará lo mismo de mí.


----------



## Mindszenty (15 Oct 2022)

Fargo, pilla 100 pavos te follas a una puta que sea chorti. Y verás como cambia tu visión del mundo


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

He tenido una discusión bastante fuerte con mi madre, y como no puedo contárselo a nadie de mi entorno voy a contarlo aquí.
Además el tema está directamente relacionado con el hilo, así que igual interesa a alguno de vosotros que tenga una situación parecida en casa.


----------



## Paco12346 (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Fracasábado, encima he discutido con mi madre sobre el remo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado, encima he discutido con mi madre sobre el remo.



Tu madre te quiere esclavo, que contribuyas a esta puta sociedad progre en un país comunista de mierda...


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado, encima he discutido con mi madre sobre el remo.



Dile que es un año sabatico o para seguir formandote. Cuando haya pasado el año ya piensas otra excusa para que no se ponga nerviosa pensando que acabaras debajo de un puente. Yo voy por mi cuarto año sabatico


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (16 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tu madre te quiere esclavo, que contribuyas a esta puta sociedad progre en un país comunista de mierda...



exacto mi padre esta en ese plan, no quiere que suelte el remo para seguir pagando su pension, le da igual si estas jodido en el remo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Oct 2022)

Estamos todos igual con el remo. Hartos y cansados. Ayer volvi del remo cansado, con dolor de pies y algo de espalda, hoy por la mañana estoy algo mejor, pero sigo como cansado.

El caso es que ayer, volviendo del remo, me deprimi un instante pensando.... "*Joder, me apeteceria irme por ahi e "intentar" tener algo de vida social - que podría aún siendo algo aislacionista, tampoco soy un feto ni alguien intratable*, pero uff, estaba tan cansado que me dije: *"Ves??? ¿Como vas a tener algo de vida social - amistosa, amiguista, parejil y/o sexual, si este medio-remo te deja para el arrastre?, el sex no es algo que me interese demasiado pero empiezo a pensar que ese desinterés sexual esta motivado por el cansancio físico que arrastro, pues hay ocasiones que tengo sueños sexuales muy vividos y me despierto con unas erecciones flipantes.*

Mi remo ya lo comenté, no es excesivamente esclavista, pero es de pie y de hacer muchos movimiento malos yy para alguien entrada en la 40tena (44) es una putada, acabo jodido de pies y algún dolor de espalda, dolores que en vacaciones remiten completamente y vuelven en el remo, señal de que aún no son crónicos y estoy a tiempo de evitar llegar a la 50tena siendo un madurito completamente derroido.
Me escaqueo lo que puedo, ayer sin ir más lejos no hice casi nada de las operativas estándar, pero me agoté al final donde hago unas operativas de cierre de tienda que agotan muchisimo y aunque las hagas con tiempo, tienes un conjunto de movimientos "malos" que te derroyen todas las fibras musculares del cuerpo.

En fin, que estoy ya pensando en echarle huevos de una vez y cerrar el año y pirarme. Descansar un més, continuar con mis cosas de I.T, ver si hago algún curso de I.T con oportunidad de contratación que alguno sale a primeros de año en mi Autonomierda y aprovechar para limpiar mi espiritu usando en modo lonchafinista el colchón, pero sin privarme, ¿Para que acumular dinero si no tienes deudas? ¿Para ser el más rico del cementerio?.

Mentiria si digo que me aterra un poco, en este puto país de mierda a partir de cierta edad 40, hay empresas que te mandan a la mierda por alguna extraña razón que no logro entender del todo (falta de subvenciones, prejuicios de que no te vas a poder adaptar o que has perdido capacidad de aprendizaje - mentira -, algún tipo de prejuicio porque lo que mola es ver a jovencitos y jovencitas en la empresa (tal vez el empresaurio sea un depredador sexual), en fin.

Estoy pensando muy seriamente, pero que muy seriamente, durante el tiempo en el que esté preparandome y/o descansando, tratar de hacer vida social y acercarme a circulos que tengan cierto poder "social" "woke" por asi decirlo, quizá colaborar unas horas en asociaciones políticas woke aunque no crea para nada en ellas, algo de asociacionismo, activismo o cualquier giliprogrez similar, de modo que, interpretando un puto papel, pueda tratar de conseguir contactos para un posible reenganche laboral pues está más claro que el agua, que es solo através de contactos y enchufes como se puede evolucionar en este puto país. Me da pereza, pero quizá sea la única solución. Fuí vendedor, trate con el público muchos años, no me resulta dificil entablar conversaciones de tú a tú con desconocidos.

Por cierto @Fargo, no entres en la cuarentena en ese trabajo de mierda que estas haciendo:

Haz algo, planteate una formación de algo que te guste, reenganchate a la profesión que estudiaste si es que tienes alguna titulación, pero ponte una fecha para el plan de huida y buscar una alternativa razonable (busca asesoramiento si lo necesitas), porque estas en los 33 o 34 años según dijiste, NO PIERDAS LA DECADA DE LOS 30 COMPLETAMENTE EN ESE CURRO DE MIERDA, YO LO HICÉ Y FUÉ UN ERROR. Acumulé colchón sí, pero debería haberme arriesgado antes para salir y mejorar.

Ah y lo de las chortinas, el sexo y demás, te entiendo, pero intenta limitar esos pensamientos un poco y que no ocupen tu mente todo el tiempo, te confesaré algo, yo he dicho que perdí la decada de los 30 en un curro de mierda muy estresante de cabeza y casi todo en ese curro me afectaba... ¿Como me desfogaba en vacaciones y fuera del curro? Si, tenía una cierta "Vida Sexual" más o menos interesante. ¿Pero sabes que me paso? Qué eclipsó demasiado mi tiempo libre y no presté atención en huir de donde estaba para mejorar. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tu madre te quiere esclavo, que contribuyas a esta puta sociedad progre en un país comunista de mierda...



No puedo ni hablar del tema, he intentado escribir varias veces en el hilo y no he podido.
Intentaré contar durante el día lo que ha pasado, no contaba con una posición tan radical por parte de mi madre.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No puedo ni hablar del tema, he intentado escribir varias veces en el hilo y no he podido.
> Intentaré contar durante el día lo que ha pasado, no contaba con una posición tan radical por parte de mi madre.



Bueno ya verás como se le pasa, relax, los padres a veces son muy radicales en sus posiciones pero en el fondo por los hijos MATARIAN.


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado, encima he discutido con mi madre sobre el remo.



Hazte una FP en la que en 1 año y medio ya estés trabajando y que haya falta de profesionales.

A todo el mundo de costa le recomiendo hacer la de cámaras hiperbaricas,mi primo de 22 años lo hizo y tras trabajar unos meses en el sector náutico ganando más pasta que su padre con 60 tacos y mas que su madre funcionaria con todos los trienios, ha decidido hacer una carrera unos añitos más por que sabe que trabajo ni le va a faltar y podrá trabajar cuando quiera.

Solo teniendo 2 FPs y esta saliendo con una chica arquitecta, pibonazo muyinteligente y a punto de acabar la carrera.

@Murray's 

Si no eres de Costa como creo que es tu caso, haz una FP de informática, electricidad, mecánica, frigoista o sectores de cuello azul. No te faltará trabajo, y si eres bueno (hay que serlo, vivimos en un mundo post-2008), tampoco te faltará dinero.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Dile que es un año sabatico o para seguir formandote. Cuando haya pasado el año ya piensas otra excusa para que no se ponga nerviosa pensando que acabaras debajo de un puente. Yo voy por mi cuarto año sabatico



Nada, ya he metido la pata contándole mis planes.
Fue por la noche, veníamos del centro comercial y yo iba conduciendo.
Mientras venía por la autovía (la misma que utilizo para ir a remar) y escuchaba a mi madre este remero agotado que solo remaba y ahorraba con la esperanza de escapar de allí y hacer vida frugal de casapapi se quedó en shock.
No sé como conseguí llegar hasta casa sin tener un accidente, aunque hablaba con ella me quedé paralizado mientras algo que un día fue mi madre gritaba y me lanzaba miradas inquisidoras en lugar de hablar.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Le dije que estaba quemado en el trabajo y que en 2023 mi plan era pedir una excedencia para recuperarme mental y físicamente, y disfrutar un poco que no todo en la vida era trabajar y los últimos años de mi juventud se me habían pasado volando porque no paraba de trabajar, llegar a casa cansado y volver a trabajar.
Pues no empatizó una mierda conmigo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Le dije que estaba quemado en el trabajo y que en 2023 mi plan era pedir una excedencia para recuperarme mental y físicamente, y disfrutar un poco que no todo en la vida era trabajar y los últimos años de mi juventud se me habían pasado volando porque no paraba de trabajar, llegar a casa cansado y volver a trabajar.
> Pues no empatizó una mierda conmigo.



Deja que lo asimile poco a poco, confia en su capacidad de empatia y reflexión tal vez se de cuenta.
En caliente las cosas parecen más terribles de lo que son, si es consciente de la vida que tienes, creo que lo entenderá.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

"Fargo, hazme caso que soy tu madre.
Rema y sigue remando, rema sin parar como remé yo 40 años antes de jubilarme.
Qué es eso de cogerte un año sabático porque estás quemado del trabajo, un hombre como un castillo...
Rema y ni se te ocurra dejar de remar, NI SE TE OCURRA.
La vida es trabajar para pagar como hice yo toda mi vida antes de jubilarme, no quiero verte todo el día en casa de nini, no me gusta verte en casa acostado en el sillón con el móvil y ahora quieres estar las 24 horas así, como dejes de trabajar te empiezo a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en mi casa!"


----------



## HuskyJerk (16 Oct 2022)

Cómprate autocaravana pequeña de segunda y VIVE BIEN semicasapapistamente a base de trabajos temporales itinerantes eteteromozoalmaceneros de media jornada por las capitales de euskalpanchomorería.


----------



## Bizarroff (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nada, ya he metido la pata contándole mis planes.
> Fue por la noche, veníamos del centro comercial y yo iba conduciendo.
> Mientras venía por la autovía (la misma que utilizo para ir a remar) y escuchaba a mi madre este remero agotado que solo remaba y ahorraba con la esperanza de escapar de allí y hacer vida frugal de casapapi se quedó en shock.
> No sé como conseguí llegar hasta casa sin tener un accidente, aunque hablaba con ella me quedé paralizado mientras algo que un día fue mi madre gritaba y me lanzaba miradas inquisidoras en lugar de hablar.



Para la próxima ya sabes, miente como un bellaco y dile a la gente lo que quiere oír, incluso a tu madre.

Mis planes (provocar despido con indemnización gorda a los 50 años, dos añitos de paro y enganchar subsidio de 52 años hasta la jubilación) los se yo o los cuento por aquí que soy completamente anónimo. 

Ya me encargaré de disfrazar el asunto como si fuera un pobrecito desgraciado que ha sido despedido injustamente y que no encuentra trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Dice que si pido una excedencia me empieza a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en su casa (la casa está pagada y ella cobra una buena pensión).
Vamos, que me haría la vida imposible si dejo de remar, básicamente.
Le dije: "y si me echan del trabajo?"
"Pues ya encontrarás otra cosa, en España el que quiere trabajar trabaja".
Esta mujer se quedó en la posguerra.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

"Rema Fargo, rema o te cobro un alquiler!"


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Oct 2022)

jajjajaja boga boga marinero

es que tu planazo es un truño, y te lo dice hasta tu mami


----------



## serie de netflix (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado, encima he discutido con mi madre sobre el remo.



madre soltera?


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> madre soltera?



Divorciada y jubilada, a mi padre (también jubilado) lo veo de vez en cuando.


----------



## serie de netflix (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Divorciada y jubilada, a mi padre (también jubilado) lo veo de vez en cuando.



bufffffffffff

que dios t de paciencia, de buena mano se que las madres solteras por lo general estan como una regadera

aun suerte q ta jubilada y cobrara la pension


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> jajjajaja boga boga marinero
> 
> es que tu planazo es un truño, y te lo dice hasta tu mami



Y qué propones tú?
Si me voy de alquiler me quemaría los ahorros a la velocidad de la luz, o me quedo a malas en casa de mi madre o lo pierdo todo.


----------



## serie de netflix (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y qué propones tú?
> Si me voy de alquiler me quemaría los ahorros a la velocidad de la luz, o me quedo a malas en casa de mi madre o lo pierdo todo.



ni te te ocurra quemar los ahorros en un alquiler, aguanta y busca una hipoteca para algun piso pacodemierda baratico

pagaras menos al mes y podra ser tuyo

100k€ de hipoteca eso son 300-400€/mes y eso con los intereses de ahora q son altos

que le follen a los rentistas langostos palilleros d mierda


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

La alternativa es irme de alquiler (o hipoteca) y seguir remando por los siglos de los siglos en curros de mierda.
Los 1100 euros de sueldo para pagar el alquiler, comida, suministros y gastos del coche necesario para trabajar.
Llegaría muy justo a fin de mes sin caprichos ni lujos, remar y todo el sueldo para la supervivencia de Fargo independizado.
Remar solo para sobrevivir, un día los vecinos alertarán de que hay un olor fuerte en mi piso, seré yo que me suicidé viendo una peli de netflix tras un duro día de trabajo para no tener que volver al día siguiente.


----------



## Murray's (16 Oct 2022)

De alquiler no te vayas es tirar el dinero y nunca es tuyo, sigue ahorrando y una buena entrada para un piso. Si te agobias siempre lo puedes vender


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y qué propones tú?
> Si me voy de alquiler me quemaría los ahorros a la velocidad de la luz, o me quedo a malas en casa de mi madre o lo pierdo todo.



pues vendele la moto que te pones a estudiar, una opo, un fp o un carrerita jajaj

le dices que la quieres rascar, pues va a ser que no, yo tb te diria que en mi casa nanai

tb te puedes ir de viaje 1 año, que buena falta te hace pa espabilar


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pues vendele la moto que te pones a estudiar, una opo, un fp o un carrerita jajaj
> 
> le dices que la quieres rascar, pues va a ser que no, yo tb te diria que en mi casa nanai
> 
> tb te puedes ir de viaje 1 año, que buena falta te hace pa espabilar



Ya me echará de menos cuando se quede sola en su casoplón, tendrá muchos jarrones y cuadros pero no tendrá a su hijo.


----------



## Paco12346 (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La alternativa es irme de alquiler (o hipoteca) y seguir remando por los siglos de los siglos en curros de mierda.
> Los 1100 euros de sueldo para pagar el alquiler, comida, suministros y gastos del coche necesario para trabajar.
> Llegaría muy justo a fin de mes sin caprichos ni lujos, remar y todo el sueldo para la supervivencia de Fargo independizado.
> Remar solo para sobrevivir, un día los vecinos alertarán de que hay un olor fuerte en mi piso, seré yo que me suicidé viendo una peli de netflix tras un duro día de trabajo para no tener que volver al día siguiente.



Encima sin follar no cuela yo buscaria la opcion de emigrar en este estercolero ya no se puede vivir solo se sobrevive


----------



## ISTVRGI (16 Oct 2022)

La gente está realmente cansada de la “renuncia silenciosa"


Lo que comenzó como una forma de manifestar una inconformidad se ha convertido en una molestia insufrible, según lo revela una encuesta.




www.entrepreneur.com


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dice que si pido una excedencia me empieza a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en su casa (la casa está pagada y ella cobra una buena pensión).
> Vamos, que me haría la vida imposible si dejo de remar, básicamente.
> Le dije: "y si me echan del trabajo?"
> "Pues ya encontrarás otra cosa, en España el que quiere trabajar trabaja".
> Esta mujer se quedó en la posguerra.



Vete a Soria a un pueblo o a la zona de la sierra de Burgos, por 300 euros o menos alquilas un piso y casas Paco por menos aún...

Échale huevos y díselo aunque sea de farol, además hay hasta alguna tía buena y tienen bajas aspiraciones.

Yo he vivido por esta zona y es una maravilla para alguien antisocial, al que le gusta el deporte al aire libre.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Rema Fargo, rema o te cobro un alquiler!"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229615



Si me cobras me voy y ahí te quedas... prefieres verme deprimido y muerto en vida que permitirme hacer algo que no esté bien visto por la borregada pero que me haga feliz.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La alternativa es irme de alquiler (o hipoteca) y seguir remando por los siglos de los siglos en curros de mierda.
> Los 1100 euros de sueldo para pagar el alquiler, comida, suministros y gastos del coche necesario para trabajar.
> Llegaría muy justo a fin de mes sin caprichos ni lujos, remar y todo el sueldo para la supervivencia de Fargo independizado.
> Remar solo para sobrevivir, un día los vecinos alertarán de que hay un olor fuerte en mi piso, seré yo que me suicidé viendo una peli de netflix tras un duro día de trabajo para no tener que volver al día siguiente.




Por la zona que te he dicho hay casas Paco por auténticas miserias ( menos de 30000 euros).

Con vida hippie y un ingreso mínimo vital estás perfectamente.


----------



## amanciortera (16 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Para la próxima ya sabes, miente como un bellaco y dile a la gente lo que quiere oír, incluso a tu madre.
> 
> Mis planes (provocar despido con indemnización gorda a los 50 años, dos añitos de paro y enganchar subsidio de 52 años hasta la jubilación) los se yo o los cuento por aquí que soy completamente anónimo.
> 
> Ya me encargaré de disfrazar el asunto como si fuera un pobrecito desgraciado que ha sido despedido injustamente y que no encuentra trabajo.



El subsidio ese es a los 52 o a los 54?


----------



## amanciortera (16 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Es a los 52, hay otro a los 45 pero tiene características diferentes
> 
> Subsidio para mayores de 52 años. Guía completa de esta ayuda en 2022.



Gracias, es que una amiga de mi mujer es autónoma y le ha dicho que anda mirando el subsidio de mayores de 54, y a mi me suena que ese no existe sino el de 52


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Le dije que estaba quemado en el trabajo y que en 2023 mi plan era pedir una excedencia para recuperarme mental y físicamente, y disfrutar un poco que no todo en la vida era trabajar y los últimos años de mi juventud se me habían pasado volando porque no paraba de trabajar, llegar a casa cansado y volver a trabajar.
> Pues no empatizó una mierda conmigo.



Creo que al plantearle una excedencia para exclusivamente descansar ha pensado que querias hacer el vago y desconectar de todo. Estarias en tu derecho, pero si dependes de estar en casa de tus padres para optimizar el colchón no te queda más remedio que plantearlo de otra manera.

Puedes desconectar igualmente si te planteas utilizar la excedencia para algún tipo de formación que pueda proporcionarte una mejora laboral tal y como te comentaba @eljusticiero (aunque sólo sea del tipo de trabajo y sobre todo horarios), tendrías que contribuir algo económicamente a tus padres aunque sea de forma simbólica negociándolo (si no lo haces ya) o plantearles ayudarles en tal o cual cosa (que quizá ya lo hagas).

No soy psicologo, pero por todo lo que he leido de tú historia, estás bastante derroido mentalmente por la situación. ¿Quizá podrias intentar conseguir una baja por depresión?. ¿Ir a algún psicológo de la S.S para que te eche un vistazo - yo nunca he ido -?.

Sé que es muy díficil porque cada uno tenemos situaciones y contextos distintos pero intentando ponerme en tú perfil haria lo siguiente:


PRIMERO: Buscaria otro curro menos DERROYENTE y a media jornada: "Algo" que tenga unos horarios quizá más normales que son los que te están matando, trabajo para el periodo ENERO-OCTUBRE de 2023 más o menos, pasar a media jornada te podría venir bien. De tú actual curro vete a este otro con una excedencia de como mínimo de tres/cuatro años.
SEGUNDO: Tal y como te ha dicho @eljusticiero, busca una alternativa profesional y matriculate en ella a partir de septiembre-octubre de 2023. Con suerte si con tú segundo curro puedes cuadrar las cosas para que el fin de tu segundo hipotético curro coincida con tu matriculación y comienzo de formación quizá puedas pedir el paro y mientrás estudias lo que sea cobrar algo de paro.
Imaginate el plan a partir de octubre de 2023: Por las mañanas o tardes vuelta a la vida de estudiante: Si lo haces presencial, es posible hasta que te vuelva ese "tip" de "juventud" y puedas relacionarte con chortinas de la F.P que hagas, tendrás que estudiar SI, pero estarás alejado del mundo laboral hasta como mínimo 2º Curso que hagas las prácticas. Estarás más relajado, tendrás que estudiar SI, pero en tú casa tendrán un punto de confianza: "MI HIJO ESTA DE EXCEDENCIA PERO ESTUDIANDO ALGO PARA MEJORAR, NO ESTA MAL", y si te lo montas bien tendrás tiempo de sobra también para el gym, aficciones y descansar.


Luego ya amigo, como todo en esta vida, es tener suerte, yo hice algo parecido y no me ha ido demasiado bien, porque me pillo la búsqueda de curro trás la FP con la mierda de la pandemia.

Tuve una oportunidad de pirarme a una consultora que trás una formación te pillaba, pero estaba todo el puto pais y toda europa aún con la paranoia de los no vacunados y sinceramente, no me avergüenza reconocerlo, pensé que si en España se daba la situación de poner leyes estúpidas de prohibirles ir a trabajar a los NO VACUNADOS - cosa que se palpaba en los medios y que los HDLGP de CORONACIRQUISTAS estaban intentando implantar - , yo estaba más seguro en una empresa en la que llevaba quince años, si tenia que ponerme a pleitear contra ellos si iban a tocarme los huevos por la vacuna, y pensé que siendo el nuevo en otra empresa, si la paranoia de los no vacunados empeoraba, lo tenia jodido.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Yo pongo el despertador a las 5.30.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Oct 2022)

En mi trabajo otro que abandona el barco. Cuando yo llegué éramos 9, ahora vamos a quedar 5, es como el titanic hundiéndose. Ahora meterán mas turnos partidos y mas guardias a los que quedamos. Si no suben el sueldo y empiezan a cambiar cosas aquí tendré que ir buscando otro trabajo, y no se ni que esperar de lo que hay en este país en perpetua depresión. Al menos podré decir que tengo experiencia laboral


----------



## L'omertá (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Oct 2022)

LUNES -> CANSANCIO VITAL
MARTES -> APATÍA
MIÉRCOLES -> SIN SENTIDO
JUEVES -> TRISTEZA
VIERNES -> MELANCOLÍA
SÁBADO -> ABURRIMIENTO
DOMINGO -> DEPRESIÓN
LUNES...


----------



## Infomanuel (16 Oct 2022)

Buenas,
Para el tema del subsitio a los 52 años, ¿qué requisitos se han de cumplir, además de la edad? Yo he tenido suerte y siempre he podido trabajar, sin necesitar paro, si haces como comentan arriba (despido a los 50 y 2 años de paro), esos 2 años de paro, ¿cuentan para la cotización? ¿y el resto del tiempo durante el cobro del subsidio?

Saludos!!


----------



## amanciortera (16 Oct 2022)

Insípido, con mal tiempo en casita descansando, mañana hay que remar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Oct 2022)

Yo mañana empiezo tres semanas derroyentes.

Por las mañanas de 9 a 13.36 la 2ª Parte de un curso de administrador de servidores LINUX que iba a ser en mayo pero se retrasó, y chico ya que hice las putas pruebas de acceso y las aprobé pos venga, palante como los de alicante, total dos/tres semanas que dura el curso en la cárcel se pasan.

Ahora eso si, ya no hago más cursos de estos hasta que no salga del remo y el próximo que me meta que sea ya con perspectiva de colocarse. En Marzo se convocó uno que era un curso de PYTHON y luego te contrataban en una consultora. Ni lo miré porque era de tardes y yo estaba con mi remo de mierda y estaba hechizado con mi remo de que lo consideraba como lo más importante del mundo mundial, ahora, curso que vea que es en horario de remo que tenga perspectiva de colocarse, hago las pruebas y si me cogen que le den por culo al medio remo ¡PERO YA!

Luego del curso ir a casa, comer y a las 16:00 tira p'al medio remo de mierda este que tengo a derroyerme cada fibra de mi derroido cuerpo.

Pero estoy bien, tengo mucha resiliencia hipermegaprogre de esa que está tanto de moda 

@Fargo ánimo tio!! No hay mal que cien años dure, pero eso si, tenemos que poner de nuestra parte para que dure lo menos posible.


----------



## Carpulux (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dice que si pido una excedencia me empieza a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en su casa (la casa está pagada y ella cobra una buena pensión).
> Vamos, que me haría la vida imposible si dejo de remar, básicamente.
> Le dije: "y si me echan del trabajo?"
> "Pues ya encontrarás otra cosa, en España el que quiere trabajar trabaja".
> Esta mujer se quedó en la posguerra.



Jajaja, tranquilo lo dice para asustarte pero no te cobrará nada. Ella está anclada en la España feliz, ahora lo que hay es esclavismo puro y duro. 

_"Pues ya encontrarás otra cosa, en España el que quiere trabajar trabaja"_. Eso no es cierto.

Que mire ofertas y vea lo que exigen, es demencial. En España o tienes enchufe/contactos o no haces nada.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Jajaja, tranquilo lo dice para asustarte pero no te cobrará nada. Ella está anclada en la España feliz, ahora lo que hay es esclavismo puro y duro.
> 
> _"Pues ya encontrarás otra cosa, en España el que quiere trabajar trabaja"_. Eso no es cierto.
> 
> Que mire ofertas y vea lo que exigen, es demencial. En España o tienes enchufe/contactos o no haces nada.



Exacto, la España Feliz de quien cobra una pensión y fuera de eso el mundo ya no existe.
Es lo que le pasa a la mayoria de los que cobran una pensión o paga, yo mi paga, al resto del mundo que lo jodan.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Jajaja, tranquilo lo dice para asustarte pero no te cobrará nada.



Tras la conversación del otro día he decidido mudarme en breve a casa de mi padre, que actualmente la está reformando.
Me queda más cerca del trabajo, tengo menos comodidades que en casa de mi madre (tele, cama y ducha más pequeña), y pagaría luz y agua para ayudar al viejo, que tiene una pensión mucho más modesta que mi madre.
Pero estaría tranquilo, hoy fui a ver el fútbol y no quería irme de allí.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Oct 2022)

Joder, en el país de los ciegos, yo pongo el despertador a las 8... y si quiero madrugar a menos diez.

Creo que echar un buen polvo ayuda a tener buen humor, eso y bicicleta modo a tope y haciendo aberraciones entre los coches (me da adrenalina) mejoran el humor y me hacen más sociable.

Después he salido con el crío, y me ha parado y una señora a decirme que era muy guapo y la pregunta de siempre de porque es rubio, me he tirado diez minutos hablando con la vieja jajaja.

Y hace un rato he ido a llenar el Panzer de diesel extra y he hablado con la gasolinera rubia y me ha hablado muy sonriente, luego me he dado vueltas absurdas con esa panchitada del "deeeejjammeeee!!!" A volumen verbena de pueblo.

La verdad es que con estas chorradas me animo y me vengo arriba.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> *Creo que echar un buen polvo ayuda a tener buen humor, *eso y bicicleta modo a tope y haciendo aberraciones entre los coches (me da adrenalina) mejoran el humor y me hacen más sociable.



Llevo tanto sin follar que ni me acuerdo el humor que me dejaba.
Intentaré mejorar mis nùmeros en 2023, aunque tenga que hacer trampa pagando por el servicio.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo tanto sin follar que ni me acuerdo el humor que me dejaba.
> Intentaré mejorar mis nùmeros en 2023, aunque tenga que hacer trampa pagando por el servicio.



Yo soy adicto a las endorfinas de follar y el deporte y a la adrenalina, me ayudan a llevar la mierda de la rutina mejor.


----------



## insanekiller (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tras la conversación del otro día he decidido mudarme en breve a casa de mi padre, que actualmente la está reformando.
> Me queda más cerca del trabajo, tengo menos comodidades que en casa de mi madre (tele, cama y ducha más pequeña), y pagaría luz y agua para ayudar al viejo, que tiene una pensión mucho más modesta que mi madre.
> Pero estaría tranquilo, hoy fui a ver el fútbol y no quería irme de allí.



Fargo, hace meses saque el tema de que: Qué pasaría con los remeros casapapis que drásticamente quisieran dejar el remo¿, (por muy jodidos que estén) mi mensaje paso sin pena ni gloria, (lo entiendo no soy muy activo) pero es algo que me hace ver que esta latente en las familias españolas, en este caso familias de madre y hijo. Ahora tu te enfrentas a una situación que nunca te veías, te creías acaso que por no tener hijos y tus cuentas ordenadas te vas a librar del remo y decir: tengo 50k me da para unos añitos aquí en casa y vivo la vida?, ja, ahora lo ves. Y espérate a ver, le has contado lo del coche? que quieres comprarte uno mejor y caro, no te lo van a permitir que hagas gastos grandes con tus ahorros, si te compras algo grande (5 o 10k) habrá bronca, admítelo, estas jodido y ellos tienen la sartén por el mango, te digo todo esto porque yo lo he vivido, y se adelantan a tus movimientos y cuando tu has llegado, ellos han ido y vuelto 2 veces. pd: para colmo has revelado tu plan, con lo que ahora estas jodido, incluso aunque hagas lo del ruso de romperse la pierna iras a currar y tus padres se pondran de parte del patron pero bueno no es tu culpa, a mi me paso lo mismo. 

Si quieres un consejo, aunque no se si puedo darlo ya que estoy atrapado por el remo, piensa antes de mover, seguramente ahora te acorten las posibles salidas que pudieras tener, ten un plan bien diseñado, porque al enseñar tus cartas van a por ti, ahora ya no vale lo de que encuentras un curro mejor o te vas con tu padre, van a oler que todo esta hecho para huir del remo y la has cagado pero mucho, seguramente tu padre se compinche con tu madre, o acaben enfrentados y tengas que ver algo bochornoso sin que acabe en tu salida del remo.

En mi caso lo único que puedo hacer es aplicar sudapollismo en el remo y ir tirando. Cualquier otra salida, como otro trabajo, opos o estudiar es peor, eso también lo dije, que la verdad este remo me lo conozco y ya se como puedo hacer para que sea más leve, espero una oportunidad en que pueda irme con improcedente y paro y ya en ese caso tener un colchon con el que alomejor pagar un año entero del tirón de alquiler si no me quieren en casa y vivir en un sitio barato, y si luego hay q volver se vuelve, pero al menos ya has tenido tu año para ti


----------



## Murray's (16 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo tanto sin follar que ni me acuerdo el humor que me dejaba.
> Intentaré mejorar mis nùmeros en 2023, aunque tenga que hacer trampa pagando por el servicio.




Humor?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Oct 2022)

Habiendo visto tanto porno, películas, y chorradas en internet, follar con una puta, una guarra o una cerda no puede ser otra cosa que un riesgo infeccioso repugnante e insatisfactorio como una mala paja


----------



## DEREC (16 Oct 2022)

Jode, estais muy derroidos por aqui. Yo voy ya para los 45 y no sufro penurias de ningun tipo, pero si fuera joven y estuviera en situacion precaria esta seria mi hoja de ruta:

Cambiar de curro y buscar algo que se pueda hacer en remoto. Aqui la opcion más logica es migrar a algo de IT. Si puedo estar dos años sin currar me iria a una FP y si no a un bottcamp o autoformacion + alguna certificacion, aprovechando horas de trabajo si es posible. Una vez conseguido el trabajo en remoto irse a vivir a una zona más barata y seguir formandote + Inglés. Asi por un lado vamos ahorrando y por otro nos preparamos para mejorar de empleo.

El trabajo presencial es un mierda derroyente que te genera muchos gastos y horas perdidas en desplazamientos. Además con la escasez de energia a saber como acaba la historia.

La otra opcion si no se os dá bien IT, es irse a una zona barata y aprender un oficio que no requiera demasiado movimiento al estilo de fontanero, donde en un pueblo mediano puedes tener suficiente clientela para subsistir.

Quedarse en la ciudad ganando 1200 para tener 1300 de gastos basicos no tiene ningun futuro.


----------



## Fargo (16 Oct 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> En mi caso lo único que puedo hacer es aplicar sudapollismo en el remo y ir tirando. Cualquier otra salida, como otro trabajo, opos o estudiar es peor, eso también lo dije, que la verdad este remo me lo conozco y ya se como puedo hacer para que sea más leve, espero una oportunidad en que pueda irme con improcedente y paro y ya en ese caso* tener un colchon con el que alomejor pagar un año entero del tirón de alquiler si no me quieren en casa y vivir en un sitio barato, y si luego hay q volver se vuelve, pero al menos ya has tenido tu año para ti*



Muchas gracias por tu mensaje, veo que también tienes una situación compleja.
Lo que he resaltado en negrita es justo lo que yo he pensado, si no quieren que viva en ninguna de las dos casas porque no aceptan que no reme pues tendré que irme.
Me gastaré mis ahorros viviendo de alquiler sin remar, qué se le va a hacer.
Estoy harto de hacer las cosas siempre para otro, para mi jefe, para mis padres....
Quiero saber lo que es vivir por una vez solo para mí, sin seguir las órdenes y directrices que me ponen otros todo el rato.
Si lo piensas bien, todo se basa en el dinero.
Obedezco al jefe para que me de ingresos, obedezco a mi madre para que no me eche de casa y mis gastos no se disparen....
Pero estoy cansado, alguno dirá que estoy cansado de remar pero estoy cansado sobre todo de obedecer.
Vivir a mi aire un tiempo lejos de los jefes y de las directrices de mis padres es lo único que me hace ilusión en este momento.
No soy idiota y sé que 50.000 euros no durarán mucho viviendo por mi cuenta sin ingresos, pero no se me ocurre mejor forma de gastarlos.
A fin de cuentas los he ganado remando honradamente, nadie puede decirme nada sobre ese dinero y la forma en que puedo o no gastarlo, ni siquiera mi padre.
Como si quiero irme a Las Vegas y fundírmelo en putas, seguiría siendo mi decisión.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Jode, estais muy derroidos por aqui. Yo voy ya para los 45 y no sufro penurias de ningun tipo



Quiere un pin? Una chapa? Un medicamento para su inminente derroicion señor? Nos cuenta alguna batallita de los 90 señor?


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Habiendo visto tanto porno, películas, y chorradas en internet, follar con una puta, una guarra o una cerda no puede ser otra cosa que un riesgo infeccioso repugnante e insatisfactorio como una mala paja



Aquí voy a discrepar, y lo digo yo que llevo más de 2 años sin mojar el churro.
Follar es una cosa muy distinta de las pajas.
Follar implica dominación, sometimiento, inmovilizarle las manos y los pies con tu cuerpo, agarrarla por el pelo, metérsela en la boca hasta que le de una arcada y hacerla volver a repetir, azotes, romperle el culo y el coño, lefadas en la cara...
Es humillante pero la mujer se excita con esa humillación y tras haberla reventado por todos lados luego viene a darte un besito muy melosa.
Eso no te lo dan las pajas.
Satisfactorias, sí. Pero follar es otra cosa.
Dicho esto, hoy en día follar es muy peligroso para nosotros.
Porque como habéis visto, un buen polvo se parece mucho a una violación, y aunque la chica nos diera su consentimiento luego puede inventarse una película por algún motivo y jodernos la vida para siempre.
Mucho ojo con las mujeres, chavales.


----------



## El Tirador (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo tanto sin follar que ni me acuerdo el humor que me dejaba.
> Intentaré mejorar mis nùmeros en 2023, aunque tenga que hacer trampa pagando por el servicio.



Vete a putes su no que es ilegal .Perdona no he dicho nada


----------



## El Tirador (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí voy a discrepar, y lo digo yo que llevo más de 2 años sin mojar el churro.
> Follar es una cosa muy distinta de las pajas.
> Follar implica dominación, sometimiento, inmovilizarle las manos y los pies con tu cuerpo, agarrarla por el pelo, metérsela en la boca hasta que le de una arcada y hacerla volver a repetir, azotes, romperle el culo y el coño, lefadas en la cara...
> Es humillante pero la mujer se excita con esa humillación y tras haberla reventado por todos lados luego viene a darte un besito muy melosa.
> ...


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> El trabajo presencial es una mierda *derroyente* que te genera muchos gastos y horas perdidas en desplazamientos.



Eso es lo más importante, cualquier trabajo que te esté derroyendo física o emocionalmente puede convertirse en tu peor pesadilla, porque son muchas horas al mes las que tienes que estar ahí.
Sudapollismo, escaqueo, no hacer horas extras y coger la puerta desde que se pueda, no queda otra.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí voy a discrepar, y lo digo yo que llevo más de 2 años sin mojar el churro.
> Follar es una cosa muy distinta de las pajas.
> Follar implica dominación, sometimiento, inmovilizarle las manos y los pies con tu cuerpo, agarrarla por el pelo, metérsela en la boca hasta que le de una arcada y hacerla volver a repetir, azotes, romperle el culo y el coño, lefadas en la cara...
> Es humillante pero la mujer se excita con esa humillación y tras haberla reventado por todos lados luego viene a darte un besito muy melosa.
> ...



Hostias tu...   que hardcore van a huir despavoridas si les cuentas eso  bounded teen BDSM...


----------



## El Tirador (17 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Encima sin follar no cuela yo buscaria la opcion de emigrar en este estercolero ya no se puede vivir solo se sobrevive



Tu foto de asesino de masas inspira confianza.A que te dedicas?


----------



## Paco12346 (17 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Tu foto de asesino de masas inspira confianza.A que te dedicas?



Soy nini


----------



## XRL (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si yo gano 1100 a jornada completa, con lo que me dejo en gasolina la decisión está bastante clara.
> El problema es que hay que estar independizado, si entran ingresos en la casa donde vives ya no te la dan.



ahorra para estar un año de alquiler sin trabajar y te la darán

pero claro tendrás que buscarte un piso en un barrio moronegro porque con 500€ ya me dirás como puedes vivir pagando alquiler 

porque para estar en una habitación con desconocidos mejor estas en casa de tus padres

te has ido de putes ya o que?

si no eres un chad no vas a tener una chortina contigo xd solo tendrás acceso a reventás de la vida


----------



## XRL (17 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Encima sin follar no cuela yo buscaria la opcion de emigrar en este estercolero ya no se puede vivir solo se sobrevive



pero si emigras es lo mismo y peor xd

tu no ves a los panchos aquí?pues igual

curros de mierda cobrando el smi para vivir hacinados en paco pisos

esa es la vida del inmigrante como no cobres de 5000€ para arriba en buenos trabajos

en cambio de casapapis apenas tienes dinero pero no pasas calamidades rodeado de chusma en trabajos mierder

lo suyo es ser casapapis y encontrar un curro que sea llevadero y ya entonces con ese dinero te hinchas a follar chortis

lo de pagar hipotecas como no seas remero premium +3000€ no lo veo siendo mileurista a pagar a 30 años xd


----------



## XRL (17 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Por la zona que te he dicho hay casas Paco por auténticas miserias ( menos de 30000 euros).
> 
> Con vida hippie y un ingreso mínimo vital estás perfectamente.



para eso es mejor ser un remero si el trabajo lo aguantas y vivir bien en casapapis

y siendo remero tienes dinero para estar con tias buenas,además también puedes echarte follamigas si les invitas a cosas y teniendo coche

si estas activo es mas fácil conseguir mujeres


----------



## Paco12346 (17 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero si emigras es lo mismo y peor xd
> 
> tu no ves a los panchos aquí?pues igual
> 
> ...



Si vas a un pais serio como usa , australia o nueva zelanda es mejor que remar aqui digo yo


----------



## XRL (17 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Si vas a un pais serio como usa , australia o nueva zelanda es mejor que remar aqui digo yo



pero ahí no tendrás casapapis...

remarás en trabajos de mierda para vivir en una habitación y sin nadie de confianza

te tocaría estar con gente que no te gusta pero que no tienes mas remedio y remando

todo para vivir en una habitación y alejado de todo lo que conoces y todo para poder ahorrar unos euros?

yo como mucho me iría a alemania-suiza unos meses-par de años y me volvería con el colchón ahorrado

además en esos paises muchos llevan pistolas y si les hace chispas la cabeza se ponen a pegar tiros en supermercados mismo al que sea,ni de coña me voy para allá

aunque antes que eso me buscaría aquí cualquier curro de 1000€ donde no me eslomara y a vivir tranquilo,aunque fuera a temporadas

muchos se fueron a uk-alemania a comer mierda y volvieron al poco,yo conozco varios así


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

A remar, cabrones. Ya es Lunes.


----------



## Paco12346 (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A remar, cabrones. Ya es Lunes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1230429



Yo no remo soy nini ni me acoste aun


----------



## Paco12346 (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (17 Oct 2022)

Lunes de remo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí voy a discrepar, y lo digo yo que llevo más de 2 años sin mojar el churro.
> Follar es una cosa muy distinta de las pajas.
> Follar implica dominación, sometimiento, inmovilizarle las manos y los pies con tu cuerpo, agarrarla por el pelo, metérsela en la boca hasta que le de una arcada y hacerla volver a repetir, azotes, romperle el culo y el coño, lefadas en la cara...
> Es humillante pero la mujer se excita con esa humillación y tras haberla reventado por todos lados luego viene a darte un besito muy melosa.
> ...



Lo dicho, has visto mucho porno. Te va a costar encontrar una puta que se deje hacer eso, pero inténtalo y compruébalo por ti mismo. Luego cuando estés allí en la habitación de la puta y veas a esta desconocida a ver si te apetece hacer todo eso


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

Están tan cansados que caen a plomo en el curro.


----------



## Murray's (17 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Si vas a un pais serio como usa , australia o nueva zelanda es mejor que remar aqui digo yo




El problema son los putos papeles, esos paises no funciona como hezpańa que llegas como turista en avión y a los tres años te dan residencia por tu cara bonita. No , no funciona asi por desgracia...

Lo de España no es normal, somos un puto cachondeo un imán para atraer toda la purria del planeta mantenerlos darles papeles y trabajo, teniendo aquí la juventud el 50% sin trabajo y de los que trabajan en curros mierder o que no dan para independizarte...

Y lo cierto que salvo la UE donde un español tiene movilidad para buscar trabajo o al menos intentarlo, el resto de paises no quieren españoles salvo seas un perfil concreto o te esponsorice una empresa.

Los españoles promedio lo tenemos muy jodido, no nos quieren en nuestro mismo pais ni tampoco fuera.


----------



## Murray's (17 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Lo dicho, has visto mucho porno. Te va a costar encontrar una puta que se deje hacer eso, pero inténtalo y compruébalo por ti mismo. Luego cuando estés allí en la habitación de la puta y veas a esta desconocida a ver si te apetece hacer todo eso




Joder no se que novias o follaamigas has tenido tu pero te aseguro que las que yo he tenido se han dejado hacer muchas cerdadas, lo que ha descrito fargo sobre una tia random o promedio no me parece descabellado aún se queda corto, falta por ejemplo que hay tias con las que te puedes montar un trio, con otra tia, y estas comerse el coño o cerdadas.como tragarse el semen o comerte el culo que no ha dicho y lo suelen hacer...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Joder no se que novias o follaamigas has tenido tu pero te aseguro que las que yo he tenido se han dejado hacer muchas cerdadas, lo que ha descrito fargo sobre una tia random o promedio no me parece descabellado aún se queda corto, falta por ejemplo que hay tias con las que te puedes montar un trio, con otra tia, y estas comerse el coño o cerdadas.como tragarse el semen o comerte el culo que no ha dicho y lo suelen hacer...



Disfruta si es lo normal para ti


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Oct 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Jode, estais muy derroidos por aqui. Yo voy ya para los 45 y no sufro penurias de ningun tipo, pero si fuera joven y estuviera en situacion precaria esta seria mi hoja de ruta:
> 
> Cambiar de curro y buscar algo que se pueda hacer en remoto. Aqui la opcion más logica es migrar a algo de IT. Si puedo estar dos años sin currar me iria a una FP y si no a un bottcamp o autoformacion + alguna certificacion, aprovechando horas de trabajo si es posible. Una vez conseguido el trabajo en remoto irse a vivir a una zona más barata y seguir formandote + Inglés. Asi por un lado vamos ahorrando y por otro nos preparamos para mejorar de empleo.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en el camino de IT.
Y voy para 45.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si no eres un chad no vas a tener una chortina contigo xd solo tendrás acceso a reventás de la vida



Hoy me he llevado calabazas de otra chortina del curro, no la que estaba contando en el hilo sino otra distinta.


----------



## XRL (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy me he llevado calabazas de otra chortina del curro, no la que estaba contando en el hilo sino otra distinta.



poco a poco,el tratarlas te lleva a tener practica para desenvolverte mejor con ellas xd

al menos tienes chortis en el curro,otros ni de lejos ven una chorti currando


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Irme a casa encabronado porque mis compañeras de remo pasan de mí mientras zorrean con otros del curro se está convirtiendo en una costumbre.
Cómo lo hacéis vosotros para lidiar con esta situación?


----------



## insanekiller (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu mensaje, veo que también tienes una situación compleja.
> Lo que he resaltado en negrita es justo lo que yo he pensado, si no quieren que viva en ninguna de las dos casas porque no aceptan que no reme pues tendré que irme.
> Me gastaré mis ahorros viviendo de alquiler sin remar, qué se le va a hacer.
> Estoy harto de hacer las cosas siempre para otro, para mi jefe, para mis padres....
> ...



Ya es lo que yo pensaba, pero cuando tuve el punto de inflexión en mi casa me di cuenta de varias realidades que ignoraba: El dinero que había ahorrado no es mío, si esta a mi nombre y todo eso, pero en realidad es de la "casa" si un día hay algo gordo en casa me va a tocar a mi por el colchón ya que ellos asumen que es para eso ya que están pagando la comida internet etc, pero que no se pasen. Y eso que mi hermano mayor no ha ahorrado un puto duro y a él se que no le pedirán nada, aunque es cierto que él se lo paga todo por su cuenta.

2nd: tienes que aceptar sus condiciones, este punto también me pillo desprevenido porque nunca hubo grandes conflictos, solo pequeñas cosas, pero si se les mete en la cabaza que hagas x lo vas a hacer y aquí podría contar cosas muy humillantes desde ir a bodas o eventos que no quería ir o hasta cosas como simplemente remar.

Aunque parezca que uno esta jodido por esto y se puede llegar a pensar que Qué diferencia hay entonces con esta vida de remero a un hipotecado que esta inmóvil porque le puede caer una viogen?
es que dentro de lo que hay, uno tiene ahorros con lo cual eso siempre da para hacer un par de movimientos, también tengo mas tiempo libre del que tendría con una charo ya que solo tengo que cumplir en el trabajo (la verdad que esta vida esta siendo como una extensión del instituto, voy a currar 8h y me paso la tarde jugando a juegos o buscando música o viendo series) y a ver si te digo la verdad me lo pagan todo (menos este año, ya que ciertos gastos se dispararon y el colchon también creció bastante).

Por una parte es cierto que si todo esto fuese a más me podría ir de casa, del curro y perderme por ahí, pero de momento la situación es "soportable" así que quiero ver como evoluciona la cosa, el caso es no comprometerse a cosas en la vida y tener recursos por si hay que huir. Cosa que muchos hipotecados no pueden y cuando les tiran de casa están con una mano delante y otra detrás.

Pd: estos días haz como que no ha pasado nada de lo que dijiste de dejar el remo, como te dije ellos ya te han visto, así que no le tengas reproches ni recrimines, haz como si no hubiera pasado nada, es lo mejor que se olvide de todo esto, ya que si alguna vez te echan del remo o puedes huir van a volver otra vez con que intentaste escapar y no lo van a permitir, así que ten un trato hacia tus padres de lo mas normal y sobre todo lo que dice bizrdoff, miente a todos y asume que para ellos el default state es remar y la máxima afrenta es dejar el remo así que ante todo niega que quieras dejar el curro o estar un año sabático por ej.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

El sueldo les daba para mucho más que ahora y tenían su chortina cuando llegaban a casa del trabajo, mujeres fieles para formar familias.
Ahora el sueldo no da para nada y con las mujeres ya sabemos lo que hay.
Los pocos que aprueben la oposición de follar con una chortina entre cientos de aspirantes a su chocho probablemente acaben corneados, divorciados, viogenizados, sin casa y pasando una pensión por unos hijos a los que ni verá por culpa de la puta de su exmujer.
El remero que solo gana cacahuetes y no tiene una mujer con la que follar en casa, para qué cojones va a deslomarse todo el día echando horas en curros de mierda?
El que lo esté haciendo estará hasta las pelotas y buscando otras soluciones, de eso va el hilo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy en el camino de IT.
> Y voy para 45.



IT creo que es un buen sector por mas que digan los iluminados de aquí que no saben ni de lo que hablan. El sistema educativo decir que es pésimo es quedarse corto, pero la mejor opción es hacer el grado superior. Si es lo que estás haciendo supongo que estarás junto a un montón de niñoratada, pero tu si vas a tu bola y no te enemistas con profesores o alumnos sales de allí con un título que tiene bastante valor sistémico y las prácticas son una oportunidad para aprovechar también


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Hoy estaba hablando con una chorti del curro, era una conversación animada con mucho jijajeo por su parte. En un momento de la conversación empezamos a hablar sobre el tipo de hombre que le gustaba a ella.
Le dije:
"Oye, y yo soy tu tipo?"
"No"
"No te atraigo como hombre?"
"No"
"Nada? Ni siquiera mínimamente?"
"Nada, no eres mi tipo."
Me quedé en silencio unos instantes y seguí remando. Luego más tarde me habló un par de veces y ni la miré, estaba enfadado, triste y creo que se dio cuenta.
Pues eso chavales, otra vez me vine con una mala sensación de la galera.
Igual debería ir tirando la toalla con las chortinas, ninguna quiere tema con el viejo Fargo.
Repito, estoy mazado y voy al gym. No sé lo que quieren estas tías.


----------



## sikBCN (17 Oct 2022)

Insisto.

*SI NO TIENES HIJOS SER UN REMERO NO TIENE SENTIDO. busca alternativas!!*


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Insisto.
> 
> *SI NO TIENES HIJOS SER UN REMERO NO TIENE SENTIDO. busca alternativas!!*



Mi madre me ha negado ser casapapi si dejo el remo, la alternativa es irme a casa de mi padre (a ver si no se compinchan) y tirar años con los ahorros que tengo.
Si mi padre tampoco está dispuesto a acogerme, me veo forzado a irme de alquiler.
50.000 euros en la cuenta viviendo de alquiler sin remar me dan para 4 años....
Chavales, en este hilo tratamos con la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, y la verdad es que estoy bien jodido si dejo el remo.


----------



## sikBCN (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi madre me ha negado ser casapapi si dejo el remo, la alternativa es irme a casa de mi padre (a ver si no se compinchan) y tirar años con los ahorros que tengo.
> Si mi padre tampoco está dispuesto a acogerme, me veo forzado a irme de alquiler.
> 50.000 euros en la cuenta viviendo de alquiler sin remar me dan para 4 años....
> Chavales, en este hilo adulto tratamos con la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, y la verdad es que estoy bien jodido si dejo el remo.



Comprate un piso y deja de remar cuando este pagado, eso lo puede hacer cualquiera con +30 que ya se supone que empiezas a ganar bien, si has hecho bien los deberes sobre los 45 o antes si te ayuda la familia ya lo tienes pagado y puedes dejar de remar.


----------



## Bizarroff (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi madre me ha negado ser casapapi si dejo el remo, la alternativa es irme a casa de mi padre (a ver si no se compinchan) y tirar años con los ahorros que tengo.
> Si mi padre tampoco está dispuesto a acogerme, me veo forzado a irme de alquiler.
> 50.000 euros en la cuenta viviendo de alquiler sin remar me dan para 4 años....
> Chavales, en este hilo adulto tratamos con la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, y la verdad es que estoy bien jodido si dejo el remo.



Estás jodido por bocas, a quien se le ocurre decirle eso a tu madre con la mentalidad de ser una persona de provecho que tienen TODAS las de su época, con lo fácil que es hacer las cosas bien, inventarse despidos injustos, depresiones, ansiedades etc

Y deja en paz a las del trabajo, que si las que encuentras por ahí dan por culo no veas encima con una del curro. Será por coños


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi madre me ha negado ser casapapi si dejo el remo, la alternativa es irme a casa de mi padre (a ver si no se compinchan) y tirar años con los ahorros que tengo.
> Si mi padre tampoco está dispuesto a acogerme, me veo forzado a irme de alquiler.
> 50.000 euros en la cuenta viviendo de alquiler sin remar me dan para 4 años....
> Chavales, en este hilo adulto tratamos con la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, y la verdad es que estoy bien jodido si dejo el remo.



Pero que tienes pensado hacer ? 4 años de vida sin hacer nada y gastando lo mínimo para después quedar a cero y vendido teniendo que remar otra vez. Eso no va a ninguna parte fargo, no puede ir bien


----------



## Murray's (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El sueldo les daba para mucho más que ahora y tenían su chortina cuando llegaban a casa del trabajo, mujeres fieles para formar familias.
> Ahora el sueldo no da para nada y con las mujeres ya sabemos lo que hay.
> Los pocos que aprueben la oposición de follar con una chortina entre cientos de aspirantes a su chocho probablemente acaben corneados, divorciados, viogenizados, sin casa y pasando una pensión por unos hijos a los que ni verá por culpa de la puta de su exmujer.
> El remero que solo gana cacahuetes y no tiene una mujer con la que follar en casa, *para qué cojones va a deslomarse todo el día echando horas en curros de mierda?
> El que lo esté haciendo estará hasta* las pelotas y buscando otras soluciones, de eso va el hilo.



Por eso no remo

Follar es necesario

Trabajar se trabaja por dinero

Ni hay dinero trabajando ni sexo, pues no remo.


----------



## Oluja95 (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estaba hablando con una chorti del curro, era una conversación animada con mucho jijajeo por su parte. En un momento de la conversación empezamos a hablar sobre el tipo de hombre que le gustaba a ella.
> Le dije:
> "Oye, y yo soy tu tipo?"
> "No"
> ...



A quién se le ocurre preguntar eso tronco...


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Estás jodido por bocas, a quien se le ocurre decirle eso a tu madre con la mentalidad de ser una persona de provecho que tienen TODAS las de su época,



Es lo mismo que me dijo mi primo ayer viendo el fútbol, que mi madre, su madre (mi tía) y en general las mujeres de esa época tienen todas un chip en la cabeza que les dice que su hijo no puede estar ocioso sin hacer nada de provecho.
Es así, a mi madre le molesta verme descansar en casa aunque haya estado 9 horas de remo, y cuando le dije de pedir una excedencia perdió totalmente los papeles.
Por amor de Dios, ni que le hubiera dicho que iba a dedicarme a ser traficante.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> A quién se le ocurre preguntar eso tronco...



No fue mi mejor día, lo admito.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Pero que tienes pensado hacer ? 4 años de vida sin hacer nada y gastando lo mínimo para después quedar a cero y vendido teniendo que remar otra vez. Eso no va a ninguna parte fargo, no puede ir bien



Por eso dije que estaba bien jodido como pierda el casapapismo.
4 años de libertad viviendo por ahí y cuando me quede un mes de ahorros para el alquiler me emborracho hasta morir, como Nicolas Cage en "Leaving Las Vegas".
También puedo remar un porrón de años y terminar de consumirme entre turno y turno, no sé que es peor...


----------



## Mindszenty (17 Oct 2022)

Frago tienes dos opciones.

Ponerte a estudiar algo de FP con salidas 
O irte a una zona rural tipo burgos que haya casas baratas y curro


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por eso dije que estaba bien jodido como pierda el casapapismo.
> 4 años de libertad viviendo por ahí y cuando me quede un mes de ahorros para el alquiler me emborracho hasta morir, como Nicolas Cage en "Leaving Las Vegas".
> También puedo remar un porrón de años y terminar de consumirme entre turno y turno, no sé que es peor...



Nicolas Cage aún tenía a la prostituta esa que estaba buena. Nosotros no tenemos nada. Lo que dudo es que realmente dejar de remar te ayude a estar mas feliz. A lo mejor me equivoco, pero yo creo que no serías mas feliz dejando de remar. Pregúntate que es lo que mas te gustaría tener, lo que de verdad crees que te haría mas feliz


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Irme a casa encabronado porque mis compañeras de remo pasan de mí mientras zorrean con otros del curro se está convirtiendo en una costumbre.
> Cómo lo hacéis vosotros para lidiar con esta situación?



Yo solo curro con Charos y además voy follado de casa, solo trato con una abogada que es la única que está buena de mi entorno laboral.

Tranquilo que a los otros probablemente les estén únicamente calentando la polla.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Atención:
Momento de máxima derroición.
Como ya habéis visto, durante estos meses he tenido varios momentos de bajón, pero ahora mismo estamos otra vez en niveles históricos y el que esté más de 12 segundos leyendo el hilo puede acabar totalmente derroído.
Quedaos solo los que mantenéis un sano sudapollismo hacia todo lo que leéis aquí.
Incluso mi primo se dio cuenta ayer.
Me dijo:
"Joder primo, ha ganado tu equipo y te veo de bajón".
Obviamente, él no sabe que llevo más de 2 años sin follar...


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Nicolas Cage aún tenía a la prostituta esa que estaba buena. Nosotros no tenemos nada. Lo que dudo es que realmente dejar de remar te ayude a estar mas feliz. A lo mejor me equivoco, pero yo creo que no serías mas feliz dejando de remar. *Pregúntate que es lo que mas te gustaría tener, lo que de verdad crees que te haría mas feliz*



Conocer una mujer joven que tenga un verdadero interés en mí, que sea tradicional, que tenga valores y que quiera formar una familia, pero está complicado.
Una chortina que de vida a este viejo remero, si tiene entre 20 o 25 años mejor.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Conocer una mujer joven que tenga un verdadero interés en mí, que sea tradicional, que tenga valores y que quiera formar una familia, pero está complicado.
> Una chortina que de vida a este viejo remero, si tiene entre 20 o 25 años mejor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1231453



Pues ahora no ser porque me he acordado de un amigo hijo único y remero con un sueldo de mierda similar al tuyo de peón de Renfe.

Ha pasado de chortina premium y que lo dejase pero ha ido pillando aunque la que tiene ahora es bastante feita...

La diferencia es que posturea, rema para el Audi A5 coupé y una naked Yamaha gorda y guapa, además de otra de Trial, las lleva de finde en moto o en el coupé, es eterno casapapis, con la parafernalia las chortinas no ven más allá, tu sabrás si esto lo ves como un modo de vivir...

Siempre ha tenido moto y coupé, antes tenía un Audi Coupé y otras dos motos... gasta cash en fiestas... el chaval folla, aunque una de las lagartas le saco una vez 3000 Merkels llorandole...


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fargo tienes dos opciones.
> 
> Ponerte a estudiar algo de FP con salidas
> O irte a una zona rural tipo burgos que haya casas baratas y curro



Si finalmente abandono el casapapismo puedo irme a cualquier lado, es de las pocas ventajas que tengo.
Si me voy de alquiler, podría irme a algún lugar de Panchilandia donde se hable español y los alquileres sean muy baratos.
Así me durarían más los ahorros.


----------



## Barspin (17 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estaba hablando con una chorti del curro, era una conversación animada con mucho jijajeo por su parte. En un momento de la conversación empezamos a hablar sobre el tipo de hombre que le gustaba a ella.
> Le dije:
> "Oye, y yo soy tu tipo?"
> "No"
> ...




Tú no has visto el amor propio ni en pegatina macho.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Tú no has visto el amor propio ni en pegatina macho.



Bueno hombre, había que intentarlo.
Ya me dejó claro que no quería nada, más no puedo hacer.


----------



## Fargo (17 Oct 2022)

Y mañana, a remar otra vez de 07 a 15.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> IT creo que es un buen sector por mas que digan los iluminados de aquí que no saben ni de lo que hablan. El sistema educativo decir que es pésimo es quedarse corto, pero la mejor opción es hacer el grado superior. Si es lo que estás haciendo supongo que estarás junto a un montón de niñoratada, pero tu si vas a tu bola y no te enemistas con profesores o alumnos sales de allí con un título que tiene bastante valor sistémico y las prácticas son una oportunidad para aprovechar también



Ya hice el CFGS DAM entre 2018-2020 y me cogi una excedencia para acabarlo. En las prácticas no me fue demasiado bien, me querian pillar de becario ya que las prácticas las hice en la consultora DELOITTE, pero me ofrecian una beca de 9 meses por 600 euros  10 horas al día de L-V. La verdad, es insultante, pero hubiera aceptado por aprender algo más y hacerme un poco más de C.V en la charcutera DELOITTE, pero también habia muchas posibilidades de que te extendieran la beca ad infinitum y sinceramente, para cobrar 600 euros de picateclas, prefiero cobrar los entre 900-1000 euros que cobro de repositor de supermercado, 5 horas al día de L-S.

Al final no pude acceder a esa beca porque no titule trás las prácticas porque me faltaba el proyecto, y me faltaba el proyecto, por una buena razón: Porque soy humano y no una mula de carga y trás 10 horas en la consultora, tb habia que descansar digo yo. Me gusta mucho el desarrollo y la informática, pero soy persona también.

En esto que llegó el puto coronacirco y decidi hacer uso del derecho de vuelta de la excedencia para refugiarme ante la situación tan inusual que estabamos teniendo.

Y aquí me he quedado "atascado", aunque no he parado. Durante este tiempo he echo varios cursos online para mejorar otras capacidades, como el diseño web y diseño web responsivo que se me daba fatal, y además estoy creando mi imagen de desarrollador en internet, con un proyecto que espero sorprenda un poco a las empresas y que será mi imagen de cara a buscar empleo y que espero tener a primeros de año.

No espero y no me voy a vender como un desarrollador senior, si no como un tio con ganas, ilusión, capacidad altisima de aprendizaje (me entran mucho mejor las cosas con 44 años que con 20 y tantos, además gozo de una excelente memoria) y espero que mostrando un pequeño muestrario de mis trabajos e ideas profesionales-particulares sientan curiosidad por mi y me den una oportunidad.


----------



## petete44 (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pues ahora no ser porque me he acordado de un amigo hijo único y remero con un sueldo de mierda similar al tuyo de peón de Renfe.
> 
> Ha pasado de chortina premium y que lo dejase pero ha ido pillando aunque la que tiene ahora es bastante feita...
> 
> ...



Tengo cierta esperanza por un detalle importante en relación a esto que comentas.
En los últimos años me he dedicado al lonchafinismo extremo, no salía por no gastar gasolina, no iba por ahí para no gastar dinero....
Realmente, no le he entrado a mujeres fuera del trabajo, las tías con las que he intentado algo sabían perfectamente cuál es mi trabajo de perfil bajo en el aeropuerto, esto puede haber estado jugando en mi contra.
Encima añadimos lonchafinismo extremo y tenemos un tipo de 1'80 guapete, mazado y nuncafollista.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo cierta esperanza por un detalle importante en relaciòn a esto que comentas.
> En los últimos años me he dedicado al lonchafinismo extremo, no salía por no gastar gasolina, no iba por ahí para no gastar dinero....
> Realmente, no le he entrado a mujeres fuera del trabajo, las tías con las que he intentado algo sabían perfectamente cuál es mi trabajo de perfil bajo en el aeropuerto, esto puede haber estado jugando en mi contra.



No tiene más que imagen, vive con sus padres en una habitación pequeña con una litera.

No liga con mujeres del trabajo por lo que no saben exactamente lo que gana, eso es una ventaja si ganas poco, además a las tías les gustan los gastadores generalmente.

Yo tengo una parienta "roñosa" y tiende a decir que gastemos más que yo, de hecho hasta mi madre dice que es una tacaña pero para mí es la verdadera salud.

Este mes me trae 2500 euros limpios, debería pensar menos en cornearla jajaja, además vivo en su casa, estoy siendo un capullo, así que o chortina premium o me planto, ningún hombre diría que no a una chortina premium a cierta edad, el que lo diga miente.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Yo contaba con hacer lo mismo, pero mi madre recientemente me ha puesto condiciones por vivir en su casa, no puedo dejar de remar.
Es como en la peli "Speed", el autobús no puede bajar de 50 y yo no puedo dejar de remar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estaba hablando con una chorti del curro, era una conversación animada con mucho jijajeo por su parte. En un momento de la conversación empezamos a hablar sobre el tipo de hombre que le gustaba a ella.
> Le dije:
> "Oye, y yo soy tu tipo?"
> "No"
> ...



Me da en la nariz que exhalas desesperación sexual por todos los poros de la piel y eso lo huelen y te perciben
como un obseso o algo asi, encima si ven que le das demasiada importancia a que te digan NO, pues ya te percibiran como alguien inseguro (yo soy inseguro en muchas cosas y es algo que estoy cambiando, pues la gente huele la inseguridad. Quizá si exhalaras: chuleria, algo de altaneria y seguridad en ti mismo, alfismo en una palabra, las chortis irian trás de ti.

Te puedo entender tus ansias sexuales. Pero quizás deberias centrarte más en un plan razonable para escapar de la galera y "desconectar" tu cabeza del tema del sexo y las chortinas: Si es necesario, como dicen otros conforeros, date el capricho y selecciona una prostituta que te motive y te desfogue.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Me da en la nariz que exhalas desesperación sexual por todos los poros de la piel y eso lo huelen y te perciben
> como un obseso o algo asi, encima si ven que le das demasiada importancia a que te digan NO, pues ya te percibiran como alguien inseguro



Con esta chorti llevaba meses hablando con mucho jijajeo mutuo sin decirle ni un piropo ni ir detrás de ella (misma táctica que la otra chortina que conté en el hilo).
Sí me jodió que me dijera "NO ME PARECES NADA ATRACTIVO" de forma tan rotunda y no lo encaré bien, supongo que ya vi el partido perdido y no hice lo que tenía que haber hecho si viera posibilidades (quitarle hierro el asunto).
Cuando son así de contundentes es que no hay nada que hacer, ellas no se arriesgan a perder con esas respuestas a un tío que les gusta mínimamente.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo contaba con hacer lo mismo, pero mi madre recientemente me ha puesto condiciones por vivir en su casa, no puedo dejar de remar.
> Es como en la peli "Speed", el autobús no puede bajar de 50 y yo no puedo dejar de remar.




Goder tío, si que estás jodido, mi parienta se ha ofrecido a mantenerme una temporada un día de esos que estaba encabronado.

Me dice a veces que lo deje que me amarga.

No llames chortis a las de tu curro, se dice choni, les molan los tatuajes, el cash, los malotes y las drogas...


----------



## Barspin (18 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ya hice el CFGS DAM entre 2018-2020 y me cogi una excedencia para acabarlo. En las prácticas no me fue demasiado bien, me querian pillar de becario ya que las prácticas las hice en la consultora DELOITTE, pero me ofrecian una beca de 9 meses por 600 euros  10 horas al día de L-V. La verdad, es insultante, pero hubiera aceptado por aprender algo más y hacerme un poco más de C.V en la charcutera DELOITTE, pero también habia muchas posibilidades de que te extendieran la beca ad infinitum y sinceramente, para cobrar 600 euros de picateclas, prefiero cobrar los entre 900-1000 euros que cobro de repositor de supermercado, 5 horas al día de L-S.
> 
> Al final no pude acceder a esa beca porque no titule trás las prácticas porque me faltaba el proyecto, y me faltaba el proyecto, por una buena razón: Porque soy humano y no una mula de carga y trás 10 horas en la consultora, tb habia que descansar digo yo. Me gusta mucho el desarrollo y la informática, pero soy persona también.
> 
> ...



Qué profundo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

A remar, cabrones.
Qué es eso de dormir?
Aquí se rema con cojones por 1100 euros y punto.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Conocer una mujer joven que tenga un verdadero interés en mí, que sea tradicional, que tenga valores y que quiera formar una familia, pero está complicado.
> Una chortina que de vida a este viejo remero, si tiene entre 20 o 25 años mejor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1231453



Entonces has llegado a la misma conclusión que yo. Dejar de trabajar te va a ayudar a conseguir a la chortina, o a olvidarte de que no la tienes ? 

En mi caso es un no por ambas partes. Yo soy tan infeliz o mas los fines de semana que por la semana. Aunque llamar remo a este trabajo también digo que no puedo. Ahora mismo estamos en una situación muy rara en que no tenemos trabajo en mi grupo. No nos delegan nada nuevo, estamos gran parte del tiempo sin nada que hacer, y a pesar de ello la propia gente es la que se quiere ir, no están echando a nadie. 

Está todo muy raro, ha habido periodos de estar estresado porque tienes muchas cosas a la vez, pero ahora ya nada. Y no se que es peor, porque esto así es insostenible, no somos funcionarios


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (18 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ya hice el CFGS DAM entre 2018-2020 y me cogi una excedencia para acabarlo. En las prácticas no me fue demasiado bien, me querian pillar de becario ya que las prácticas las hice en la consultora DELOITTE, pero me ofrecian una beca de 9 meses por 600 euros  10 horas al día de L-V. La verdad, es insultante, pero hubiera aceptado por aprender algo más y hacerme un poco más de C.V en la charcutera DELOITTE, pero también habia muchas posibilidades de que te extendieran la beca ad infinitum y sinceramente, para cobrar 600 euros de picateclas, prefiero cobrar los entre 900-1000 euros que cobro de repositor de supermercado, 5 horas al día de L-S.
> 
> Al final no pude acceder a esa beca porque no titule trás las prácticas porque me faltaba el proyecto, y me faltaba el proyecto, por una buena razón: Porque soy humano y no una mula de carga y trás 10 horas en la consultora, tb habia que descansar digo yo. Me gusta mucho el desarrollo y la informática, pero soy persona también.
> 
> ...



Pues deberían darte la oportunidad. Y me parece muy triste que sigan ofreciendo trabajos de esos de becario o 900-1000€ al mes.. pff haz lo que puedas y si te dan oportunidad de meterte en algo de eso adelante


----------



## sikBCN (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y mañana, a remar otra vez de 07 a 15.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1231541



De quejas de vicio es es horario de puta madre.


----------



## Murray's (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A remar, cabrones.
> Qué es eso de dormir?
> *Aquí se rema con cojones por 1100 euros y punto.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1231702




Se de gente que rema por menos y haciendo 8 h o 9 h


----------



## Murray's (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Con esta chorti llevaba meses hablando con mucho jijajeo mutuo sin decirle ni un piropo ni ir detrás de ella (misma táctica que la otra chortina que conté en el hilo).
> Sí me jodió que me dijera "NO ME PARECES NADA ATRACTIVO" de forma tan rotunda y no lo encaré bien, supongo que ya vi el partido perdido y no hice lo que tenía que haber hecho si viera posibilidades (quitarle hierro el asunto).
> Cuando son así de contundentes es que no hay nada que hacer, ellas no se arriesgan a perder con esas respuestas a un tío que les gusta mínimamente.




Eso te dijo? Que hdp son

Pero tu le insinuaste, pretendiste quedar con ella? 

La putada de flirtear en los curros es que sinó sale bien la vas a ver todos los dias por eso en el trabajo no hay que ligar salvo esté todo muy claro, por ejemplo hay tias que le tiran cacho al jefecillo de turno para medrar en empresas o cosas asi...


----------



## Carpulux (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy estaba hablando con una chorti del curro, era una conversación animada con mucho jijajeo por su parte. En un momento de la conversación empezamos a hablar sobre el tipo de hombre que le gustaba a ella.
> Le dije:
> "Oye, y yo soy tu tipo?"
> "No"



Yo ya he asimilado que estas preguntas NO se deben hacer. Lo he hecho muchas veces, nunca vas a sacar nada y te van a decepcionar o te van a mentir.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo cierta esperanza por un detalle importante en relación a esto que comentas.
> En los últimos años me he dedicado al lonchafinismo extremo, no salía por no gastar gasolina, no iba por ahí para no gastar dinero....
> Realmente, no le he entrado a mujeres fuera del trabajo, las tías con las que he intentado algo sabían perfectamente cuál es mi trabajo de perfil bajo en el aeropuerto, esto puede haber estado jugando en mi contra.
> Encima añadimos lonchafinismo extremo y tenemos un tipo de 1'80 guapete, mazado y nuncafollista.



Pues tío si eres un tío de metro ochenta, guapete y mazado y no ligas ni sin querer... Muy mal lo tienes que estar haciendo en la parte de la labia y el palique. Seguramente noten tu desesperación e inseguridad y eso las pavas lo huelen a kilómetros. Con un poco de labia y chulería y con los atributos físicos que dices tener deberías de ir sobrado para estar follando cada semana. No me jodas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Oct 2022)

Yo acabo de salir al café con la coneja apretada, creo que sí me viese baboso desesperado saldría pitando.

No pego con ella ni con mocos ni de amigo jojojo, si le saco 15 años... no estoy tan mal en ningún sentido...

Chaval tantealas que yo con mi parienta empecé con los cafés o tomar algo, no directamente si te parezco guapo o atractivo como les sueltas a tus compañeras, porque así ligaria Sheldon Cooper, además denota inseguridad.


----------



## Murray's (18 Oct 2022)

.
[/QUOTE]


AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pues tío si eres un tío de metro ochenta, guapete y mazado y no ligas ni sin querer... Muy mal lo tienes que estar haciendo en la parte de la labia y el palique. Seguramente noten tu desesperación e inseguridad y eso las pavas lo huelen a kilómetros. Con un poco de labia y chulería y con los atributos físicos que dices tener deberías de ir sobrado para estar follando cada semana. No me jodas.




El problema hay montones de tios en el rango 1'80m/ 1'85m, buen físico y guaperas, y con cash o trabajo, la competencia es brutal para el hombre, es una putada pero es lo que hay, asi las cosas para ligar tienes que destacar en algo además de físico, ser especial, muy asertivo, estar en el lugar adecuado con la tia adecuada, ser un oportunista y ver que tia te puedes ligar, y luego lo demás es suerte.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si me cobras me voy y ahí te quedas... prefieres verme deprimido y muerto en vida que permitirme hacer algo que no esté bien visto por la borregada pero que me haga feliz.



Pero hdp ponte en el lugar de ella, a ti te viene tú osezno con 34 tacos y te dice papá voy a rascarla unos años a tu cuenta que me he cansado de currelar.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo acabo de salir al café con la coneja apretada, creo que sí me viese baboso desesperado saldría pitando.
> 
> No pego con ella ni con mocos ni de amigo jojojo, si le saco 15 años... no estoy tan mal en ningún sentido...
> 
> Chaval tantealas que yo con mi parienta empecé con los cafés o tomar algo, no directamente si te parezco guapo o atractivo como les sueltas a tus compañeras, porque así ligaria Sheldon Cooper, además denota inseguridad.



La abogada quiere salami, no ves que se ha tirado años estudiando mierdas, y sus novios unos pringuis.

El tema es que te juegas tu family por 4 meses de polvetes.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pues tío si eres un tío de metro ochenta, guapete y mazado y no ligas ni sin querer... Muy mal lo tienes que estar haciendo en la parte de la labia y el palique. Seguramente noten tu desesperación e inseguridad y eso las pavas lo huelen a kilómetros. Con un poco de labia y chulería y con los atributos físicos que dices tener deberías de ir sobrado para estar follando cada semana. No me jodas.



Farguito es un parguelas, si en el forito se ve fuera no veas, un parguelas así no lija ni pagando.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pues tío si eres un tío de metro ochenta, guapete y mazado y no ligas ni sin querer... Muy mal lo tienes que estar haciendo en la parte de la labia y el palique. Seguramente noten tu desesperación e inseguridad y eso las pavas lo huelen a kilómetros. Con un poco de labia y chulería y con los atributos físicos que dices tener deberías de ir sobrado para estar follando cada semana. No me jodas.



Yo estoy tb de acuerdo, si el amigo fargo no miente y fisicamente esta o se esta mazando y más o menos es guapete, algo esta haciendo mal eso es obvio, algo hace mal que no es capaz de ver. @Fargo no te ofendas, pero es lo que notamos los que seguimos tu hilo. Espero que te ayude que te lo digamos , que eso no significa que te conviertas en alguien sumiso, pagafantas o algo asi, si no que hagas un ejercicio de introspección a ver que es lo que falla. Si, es cierto, las tias están muy raritas hoy en día: Pero ni todo es negro, ni todo es blanco.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy tb de acuerdo, si el amigo fargo no miente y fisicamente esta o se esta mazando y más o menos es guapete, algo esta haciendo mal eso es obvio, algo hace mal que no es capaz de ver. @Fargo no te ofendas, pero es lo que notamos los que seguimos tu hilo. Espero que te ayude que te lo digamos , que eso no significa que te conviertas en alguien sumiso, pagafantas o algo asi, si no que hagas un ejercicio de introspección a ver que es lo que falla.



Soy medio autista, voy a mi bola y si puedo decir 3 palabras no digo 7.
Pero conmigo hablan sin problemas todo el turno, se acercan ellas y me vuelven a hablar.
Me falta ese palique que tienen los galanes de telenovela, la distancia corta es donde fallo.
Mis exs fueron ellas las que se acercaron todo el rato, creo que cuando me acerco yo meto la pata y ahí puede estar el problema.
Y otra cosa, hay que recordar la cantidad de opciones que tienen todas.
En el curro veo como todos intentan ligarse a las chortinas (las que me gustan a mí), y eso solo los del trabajo.
También les tirarán la caña en otros entornos, y por supuesto en redes sociales.
Yo lo veo como una oposición, las chortinas tienen muchas opciones y eligen al mejor postor.
El tipo guapete pero callado del curro, un tal Fargo, lo ven simpático pero prefieren otros tíos con mejor trabajo, ya independizados, con aficiones más divertidas y con más palique.
El listón de las chortis ha subido tanto que me quedo fuera, y como yo otros tantos.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pero hdp ponte en el lugar de ella, a ti te viene tú osezno con 34 tacos y te dice papá voy a rascarla unos años a tu cuenta que me he cansado de currelar.



A su cuenta no, yo no le pediría un céntimo a mi madre.
Lo único la comida y cosas del hogar, que llega de sobra con la pensión que tiene con la casa ya pagada.
Si dejo de trabajar amenaza con empezar a cobrarme un alquiler, qué sentido tiene eso?
No quiere que deje de remar, mientras reme todo es felicidad, quiere verme remando 8 horas diarias por los siglos de los siglos, ella es feliz así.


----------



## Murray's (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Soy medio autista, voy a mi bola y si puedo decir 3 palabras no digo 7.
> Pero conmigo hablan sin problemas todo el turno, se acercan ellas y me vuelven a hablar.
> Me falta ese palique que tienen los galanes de telenovela, la distancia corta es donde fallo.
> Mis exs fueron ellas las que se acercaron todo el rato, creo que cuando me acerco yo meto la pata y ahí puede estar el problema.
> ...



Me siento un poco identificado contigo, yo soy algo autista y además timido con las mujeres, eso no ayuda, además muy inseguro. Cuando he hablado con ellas o me he acercsdo ha sido cuando iba un poco borracho,en discotecas o pubs. En entornos normales donde muchos dicen ligar: calle, biblioteca, supermercado, instituto, trabajo, nunca he tirado la caña, lo veo muy frio e impersonal...

No se quizás todo sea psicológico o vete a saber


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

"Rema Fargo, rema 40 años seguidos como hice yo antes de jubilarme.
Hazme caso que para eso soy tu madre".


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Chaval tantealas que yo con mi parienta empecé con los cafés o tomar algo, no directamente si te parezco guapo o atractivo como les sueltas a tus compañeras, porque así ligaria Sheldon Cooper, además denota inseguridad.



No fue mi mejor día, lo admito.
Y mañana la tengo que ver en el turno de tarde, me veo haciendo el turno sin decirle una palabra que no sea del trabajo.
Solo de pensarlo y ya estoy incómodo.
En fin, me voy al TEMPLO a levantar hierros, vaya líos en los que me meto yo solo.


----------



## Murray's (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Rema Fargo, rema 40 años seguidos como hice yo antes de jubilarme.
> Hazme caso que para eso soy tu madre".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1232252




Remar por 1100 pavels y no follar y además sin poder independizarse, tu madre no es nada empática contigo

El que rema tiene que tener un chochito y vivir independiente Fargo. Al menos eso sino mejor nini casapapi y viviendo de los padres, que al menos tienen pensión del mismo Estado que no té da nada


----------



## AJelpurasangre (18 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Soy medio autista, voy a mi bola y si puedo decir 3 palabras no digo 7.
> Pero conmigo hablan sin problemas todo el turno, se acercan ellas y me vuelven a hablar.
> Me falta ese palique que tienen los galanes de telenovela, la distancia corta es donde fallo.
> Mis exs fueron ellas las que se acercaron todo el rato, creo que cuando me acerco yo meto la pata y ahí puede estar el problema.
> ...




Mira te voy a dar un consejo de hermano mayor aunque me saques unos cuantos años. Las tías, cuando ven que te tienen disponible y de fácil acceso pierden las ganas de ti. Yo también soy un tío serio y callado, pero se cuando es el momento de pegarles una vaciladita, una mirada insinuante, una sonrisa de medio lado con cara de cabroncete... Y eso las vuelve locas. Según ellas (muchas me lo dicen), soy muy misterioso. Voy a mí bola sin comerle el culo a ninguna, no les hablo por WhatsApp ni tengo redes sociales para pagafantearles, la única dosis que tienen de mi es la que yo quiero darles en persona. La clave? Mucha seguridad en mi mismo, en lo que valgo, en lo que digo. Demostrar madurez e inteligencia cuando hablas. Hasta tus andares dicen mucho de ti. Una actitud de alfa chulesca cuando toca, o cercana y amable cuando es el momento. Siéntete tu el premio hostia, y no dejes que ninguna cerda chorreando hormonas te haga perder la cabeza.


----------



## ktini (18 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Mira te voy a dar un consejo de hermano mayor aunque me saques unos cuantos años. Las tías, cuando ven que te tienen disponible y de fácil acceso pierden las ganas de ti. Yo también soy un tío serio y callado, pero se cuando es el momento de pegarles una vaciladita, una mirada insinuante, una sonrisa de medio lado con cara de cabroncete... Y eso las vuelve locas. Según ellas (muchas me lo dicen), soy muy misterioso. Voy a mí bola sin comerle el culo a ninguna, no les hablo por WhatsApp ni tengo redes sociales para pagafantearles, la única dosis que tienen de mi es la que yo quiero darles en persona. La clave? Mucha seguridad en mi mismo, en lo que valgo, en lo que digo. Demostrar madurez e inteligencia cuando hablas. Hasta tus andares dicen mucho de ti. Una actitud de alfa chulesca cuando toca, o cercana y amable cuando es el momento. Siéntete tu el premio hostia, y no dejes que ninguna cerda chorreando hormonas te haga perder la cabeza.



Miradme soy un alfa misterioso del internec


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Mira te voy a dar un consejo de hermano mayor aunque me saques unos cuantos años. Las tías, cuando ven que te tienen disponible y de fácil acceso pierden las ganas de ti. Yo también soy un tío serio y callado, pero se cuando es el momento de pegarles una vaciladita, una mirada insinuante, una sonrisa de medio lado con cara de cabroncete... Y eso las vuelve locas. Según ellas (muchas me lo dicen), soy muy misterioso. Voy a mí bola sin comerle el culo a ninguna, no les hablo por WhatsApp ni tengo redes sociales para pagafantearles, la única dosis que tienen de mi es la que yo quiero darles en persona. La clave? Mucha seguridad en mi mismo, en lo que valgo, en lo que digo. Demostrar madurez e inteligencia cuando hablas. Hasta tus andares dicen mucho de ti. Una actitud de alfa chulesca cuando toca, o cercana y amable cuando es el momento. Siéntete tu el premio hostia, y no dejes que ninguna cerda chorreando hormonas te haga perder la cabeza.



Golden cadenas, mazadura tatuada, y rugir duro con el bemeta en las incorporaciones.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Golden cadenas, mazadura tatuada, y rugir duro con el bemeta en las incorporaciones.



Café Quijano, Nietzsche y barra en el maletero.
Lo curioso es que en el aeropuerto hay un segurata de unos 40 años y tiene ese perfil (el tipo parece culturista), el cabrón moja bragas de todas.
Eso sí, he hablado con él y ese tío no ha leído un libro de Nietzsche en su vida, como mucho leerá los resultados del fútbol y por supuesto, no sabe que coño es un foro ni falta que le ha hecho.


----------



## Fargo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Mañana de 15 a 23, odio las tardes.
Y tú, estimado lector?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 15 a 23, odio las tardes.
> Y tú, estimado lector?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1232608



Puedes empujar una Charo dentro de la turbina de un avión, saldrás en la tele, dejaras de remar con hotel a pensión completa y mojaras bragas de chortinas.


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Puedes empujar una Charo dentro de la turbina de un avión, saldrás en la tele, dejaras de remar con hotel a pensión y mojaras bragas de chortinas.



Y mis ahorros que tanto me ha costado ganar?
Tendré que divertirme un poco gastándolos antes de ir al trullo, no?


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Oct 2022)

@Fargo, te voy a contar argo. Las chortinas no soportan la idea de ser un casapapis. En su mente se imaginan a tu madre lavándote los gayumbos. Es una horrible sensación para ellas. Quedas como un inválido totalmente. Prefieren a un feo, bajito y calvo, pero "independiente".


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Oct 2022)

Está la cosa como para fijarse en un casapapys


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> @Fargo, te voy a contar argo. Las chortinas no soportan la idea de ser un casapapis. En su mente se imaginan a tu madre lavándote los gayumbos. Es una horrible sensación para ellas. Quedas como un inválido totalmente. Prefieren a un feo, bajito y calvo, pero "independiente".



Tengo un amigo casapapis con una vida y sueldo similar pero tiene una Yamaha y un A5... follar folla...


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tengo un amigo casapapis con una vida y sueldo similar pero tiene una Yamaha y un A5... follar folla...



Fargo conoce la teoría y yerra estrepitosamente en la práctica. ¿Por qué? Pone sus tesoros exclusivamente en lo terrenal. Es un tipo de vida vacía, carente de sentido. Anhela el envoltorio y una vida de juergas constantes. Primero debe aprender a estar solo, a tener aficiones y a no necesitar bigotudas. Es sencillo escribirlo y no tanto cumplirlo. Ahora mismo, ojalá él aprendiese de mi sudacoñismo. Es algo genuino y se nota. Cuando es impostado, más aún. No consiste en proyectar alfismo. Hay que desprenderlo por los 4 costados. Y primero es preciso darte un cabezazo contra la pared, eliminar apegos innecesarios, mamitis, dependencia emocional y exceso de validación externa. En el momento en el que estés a gusto con tus ideales y seas congruente con ellos, mejorará tu vida. 

Cambia el enfoque de tus deseos, vacíate de expectativas y céntrate en vivir. Hazte con un perro, adiéstralo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (19 Oct 2022)

venga coño a remar para las paguitas a los moros y de genero, no seais vagos, los politicos tambien tienen q comer.


----------



## Soth (19 Oct 2022)

Por curiosidad, a qué te dedicas @Fargo?


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Soth dijo:


> Por curiosidad, a qué te dedicas @Fargo?



La curiosidad mató al gato.


----------



## Soth (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La curiosidad mató al gato.



Si lo pregunto por empatizar con tu epopeya remera, nada más.


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> @Fargo, te voy a contar argo. Las chortinas no soportan la idea de ser un casapapis. En su mente se imaginan a tu madre lavándote los gayumbos. Es una horrible sensación para ellas. Quedas como un inválido totalmente. Prefieren a un feo, bajito y calvo, pero "independiente".



Conozco casapapis que follan, tiene que ser otra cosa.
Las tías han subido listón, yo en los inicios de badoo ligaba con varias y no tenía ni trabajo.
Como ha apuntado algún forero, creo que me falta palique en las distancias cortas, soy muy callado y eso no crea cercanía con ellas.
El agotamiento también se nota, no es lo mismo conocer a una tía y te vea contento con tu vida a que te vea quemado de todo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No espero y no me voy a vender como un desarrollador senior, si no como un tio con ganas, ilusión, capacidad altisima de aprendizaje (me entran mucho mejor las cosas con 44 años que con 20 y tantos, además gozo de una excelente memoria) y espero que mostrando un pequeño muestrario de mis trabajos e ideas profesionales-particulares sientan curiosidad por mi y me den una oportunidad.



Espero que seas maricón, porque te van a entrar otras cosas.


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Mis últimos intentos de ligoteo han fracasado por completo.
Hoy me encontraré otra vez con la chortina que me dijo el Lunes "no me atraes nada, no eres mi tipo".
Recuerdo que me lo dijo y seguí remando, aquello fue como una patada en los cojones.
Es una chortina que huele a coco y vainilla, a pesar de ser tonta y estar todo el día jijajeando diciendo tonterías, como todas las chortinas.
Mi intención es no decirle ni una palabra en el turno.
Total, para lo que me va a servir...


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Que no pare la rueda, chavales.
Hilo muy derroyente.


----------



## lamoffj (19 Oct 2022)

Acabo de pasar de aspirante a picateclas a administrativo que mira gráficos, escribe correos y habla con gente. Vaya trabajo más derroyente y en el que paso a aprender 0 (conocimiento de la empresa no lo considero conocimiento de verdad, como mucho mejoraré mis habilidades de comunicación y para de contar). Al menos puedo hacerme cursos de Python y SQL avanzado en mis ratos muertos.


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Acabo de pasar de aspirante a picateclas a administrativo que mira gráficos, escribe correos y habla con gente.



Al menos estás sentado, yo solo puedo sentarme en los 20 minutos del descanso para comer.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Oct 2022)

He salido al café con la coneja apretada y se me ha abierto contadome su vida a niveles ya de cosas de esas que no se cuentan, entre ellas que a veces piensa en dejar al tío con el que está empezando...

Yo no sé si estoy en la friendzone o que, estoy descubriendo que no tiene autoestima, cosa estupenda para un señor buitre...

La verdad es que me ayuda a llevar mejor la mañana hablar con esta tía... que cojones quiere? la verdad es que actuó con ella con frialdad en otra época me habría puesto en plan Fargo con las chortinas del curro.

Meto alguna ficha por afición de viejo verde... no se molesta... le he dicho "estas como para arruinarse uno la vida"  evidentemente bien metido en su conversación de baja autoestima.


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La verdad es que me ayuda a llevar mejor la mañana hablar con esta tía... que cojones quiere? la verdad es que actuó con ella con frialdad en otra época me habría puesto en plan Fargo con las chortinas del curro.
> 
> Meto alguna ficha por afición de viejo verde... no se molesta... le he dicho "estas como para arruinarse uno la vida"  evidentemente bien metido en su conversación de baja autoestima.



"Desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado ir al cine, lo que pasa es que entre una cosa con tantas historias que tengo, nunca tengo tiempo de ir....
Pero bueno, ya le comentaré a mi mujer a ver si quiere ir, al cine me gusta ir acompañado".

Si se queda callada es que no quiere nada más contigo, si dice que ella también hace tiempo que no va es que quiere algo más que lo del café.
Lo bueno es que no te arriesgas a que te rechace ni babeas mucho en la proposición, tú se lo comentas de pasada y si se queda callada sigues hablando de otra cosa y ya estâ.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Desde pequeño siempre me ha gustado ir al cine, lo que pasa es que entre una cosa con tantas historias que tengo, nunca tengo tiempo de ir....
> Pero bueno, ya le comentaré a mi mujer a ver si quiere ir, al cine me gusta ir acompañado".
> 
> Si se queda callada es que no quiere nada más contigo, si dice que ella también hace tiempo que no va es que quiere algo más que lo del café.
> Lo bueno es que no te arriesgas a que te rechace ni babeas mucho, tú se lo comentas de pasada y si se queda callada sigues hablando de otra cosa y ya estâ.



No babeo nada en absoluto, me ha pedido incluso perdón por entretenerme, yo directamente flipo, últimamente llevo una sobrada...


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No babeo nada en absoluto, me ha pedido incluso perdón por entretenerme, yo directamente flipo, últimamente llevo una sobrada...



Es porque entras a este hilo y te vienes arriba.
Dices:
"Coño, pues tampoco estoy tan mal".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es porque entras a este hilo y te vienes arriba.
> Dices:
> "Coño, pues tampoco estoy tan mal".



Es que el segurata me cuenta cosas muy tristes, que vendió la moto para pagar los inyectores de su Mondeo con 13 años, y la semana pasada que ya casi lo termina de pagar que lo compro financiado de segunda mano...

Es muy derroyente...


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es que el segurata me cuenta cosas muy tristes, que vendió la moto para pagar los inyectores de su Mondeo con 13 años, y la semana pasada que ya casi lo termina de pagar que lo compro financiado de segunda mano...
> 
> Es muy derroyente...



Pobre hombre. Es el que vive en un sitio sin calefacción??


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Es el que vive en un sitio sin calefacción??



Si, y su mujer es Panchita y trajo una larva...


----------



## EL FARAON (19 Oct 2022)

...


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tengo un amigo casapapis con una vida y sueldo similar pero tiene una Yamaha y un A5... follar folla...



El viejo audi tdi no puedo utilizarlo para chortinear, al menos mientras no lo pinte.
Lo tengo de "trasto de combate" o coche de batalla para ir del punto A al punto B.
También tendría que ponerle otras llantas más deportivas para que no parezca un coche de señor mayor.
No obstante, el coche se lo compré a un profesor cincuentón.
Yo tengo 34, pero la galera y el nuncafollismo envejecieron mi alma y aparento 20 años más.


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Este es el secreto de la eterna juventud, que no os cuenten películas.
Uno tiene la edad de las mujeres que se folla, Dicaprio seguirá teniendo 20 años aunque se acerque a los 50.
Aquí lo tenéis, chortineando como un quinceañero feliz como una perdiz.
Yo remo por 1100 euros y mi única compañía es netflix pero estoy bien.


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No babeo nada en absoluto, me ha pedido incluso perdón por entretenerme, yo directamente flipo, últimamente llevo una sobrada...



No pierdas el tiempo con esa lurpia. La familia es lo primero.


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Conozco casapapis que follan, tiene que ser otra cosa.
> Las tías han subido listón, yo en los inicios de badoo ligaba con varias y no tenía ni trabajo.
> Como ha apuntado algún forero, creo que me falta palique en las distancias cortas, soy muy callado y eso no crea cercanía con ellas.
> El agotamiento también se nota, no es lo mismo conocer a una tía y te vea contento con tu vida a que te vea quemado de todo.



El concepto de casapapi puede variar. Depende del contexto. Mentalmente, vivir con la madre puede suponer el pensamiento en la chortina de que eres incapaz. Si no tiene la certeza de que lo haces porque necesita tus cuidados, se irá al otro extremo: eres un vago, inútil e incapaz de proveerla en un hipotético caso. 

No es lo mismo un casapapi aventurero, con labia, que incita a pensar que es una situación temporal, porque es un vive la vida y pasado mañana a lo mejor se compra un chalet, que uno con tus características actuales. Grábate en vídeo y a ver qué aspecto tienes...


----------



## Fargo (19 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Grábate en vídeo y a ver qué aspecto tienes...



Ahora mismo lo grabo, espera que voy a por la cámara.


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo grabo, espera que voy a por la cámara.



Grábatelo para ti, merluzo  Y analízate.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo contaba con hacer lo mismo, pero mi madre recientemente me ha puesto condiciones por vivir en su casa, no puedo dejar de remar.
> Es como en la peli "Speed", el autobús no puede bajar de 50 y yo no puedo dejar de remar.



Cómo te engañas farguito tu no quieres dejar de remar, eres un puto hámster, buscabas una excusa para no dejarlo, ya la tienes tu mami no te permite casapapiear si no curras.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El viejo audi tdi no puedo utilizarlo para chortinear, al menos mientras no lo pinte.
> Lo tengo de "trasto de combate" o coche de batalla para ir del punto A al punto B.
> También tendría que ponerle otras llantas más deportivas para que no parezca un coche de señor mayor.
> No obstante, el coche se lo compré a un profesor cincuentón.
> Yo tengo 34, pero la galera y el nuncafollismo envejecieron mi alma y aparento 20 años más.



Xdddd vamos que vas con una cascalla toda oxidada y con tapacubos de plástico xddd.

Jewflix encima, ni casa dragón ni anillos, no ves ni las series chortineras de sofá manta y polvete.


----------



## HuskyJerk (19 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Remar por 1100 pavels y no follar y además sin poder independizarse, tu madre no es nada empática contigo
> 
> El que rema tiene que tener un chochito y vivir independiente Fargo. Al menos eso sino mejor nini casapapi y viviendo de los padres, que al menos tienen pensión del mismo Estado que no té da nada



O trabajando media jornada, o completa pero discontinuo durante varios meses y descanso hasta que por rotación de eteteros te contraten otra vez. Es que joder, lo tiene a huevo currando ya en el airopuerten. Todas las logísticas que funcionan así se concentran alrededor. Y además te ahorras el gym porque se manejan toneladas de mercancías a mano.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Espero que seas maricón, porque te van a entrar otras cosas.



Tu analogía es cruel, pero exacta.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## XRL (19 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Irme a casa encabronado porque mis compañeras de remo pasan de mí mientras zorrean con otros del curro se está convirtiendo en una costumbre.
> Cómo lo hacéis vosotros para lidiar con esta situación?



apps y pvtes,lo de siempre


----------



## Karlova (19 Oct 2022)

ante jefes psicopatas que exigen siempre MÁS Y MÁS por mucho que te esfuerces os digo esto CASAPAPISMO + AHORRO + INDEXACIÓN + SUDAPOLLISMO x1000 = COMERME LA POLLA HASTA EL FONDO, si quereis echarme hacerlo perras que me haréis un favor cobrando el paro. Que bien sienta remar sin tener que pagar facturas, les rompes todos los esquemas a los palilleros acostumbrados a tratar con carapadres betas a una nomina de la indigencia. Es importante ir por la vida con los bolsillo llenos y hacerles ver que no eres un muerto de hambre cualquiera, de otra manera te pisotean.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Xdddd vamos que vas con una cascalla toda oxidada y con tapacubos de plástico xddd.



En su día el a4 era un coche muy top, si estuviera pintado con otras llantas daría el pego.
En cuanto a fiabilidad es una roca, cualquiera que tenga el motor 1.9 tdi de VAG te lo dirá.
No obstante, pasó la ITV en Septiembre a la primera con 22 años y 350.000 km.
Hace poco se me puso a tiro este por 10.000, para chortinear lo veo mejor pero no lo compré.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> O trabajando media jornada, o completa pero discontinuo durante varios meses y descanso hasta que por rotación de eteteros te contraten otra vez. Es que joder, lo tiene a huevo currando ya en el airopuerten. Todas las logísticas que funcionan así se concentran alrededor. Y además te ahorras el gym porque se manejan toneladas de mercancías a mano.



No es una empresa de ETT, y tampoco hace contratos por temporada.
Yo llevo 5 años y solo he firmado un contrato, la empresa va cambiando pero tienen que respetarme mi contrato.
Lo único que se me ocurre es reducirme la jornada, pero perdería las noches (lo mejor de ese trabajo).
Y otra cosa, si ya es poco motivante remar por 1100 euros no quiero imaginarme lo que sería ir a remar por 550...


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, hoy he coincidido con la chortina del "No me atraes nada".
Vino a pedirme un favor, le dije que no y me suelta:
"Si me haces el favor te invito a un kebab".
Le dije: NO.
Y se marchó, ya no volvió a decirme nada en todo el turno. Esta se creía que tras lo del otro día no iba a haber consecuencias.
Pues se ha equivocado, chavales.
Me llamó feo y los feos no hacemos favores.


----------



## HuskyJerk (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es una empresa de ETT, y tampoco hace contratos por temporada.
> Yo llevo 5 años y solo he firmado un contrato, la empresa va cambiando pero tienen que respetarme mi contrato.
> Lo único que se me ocurre es reducirme la jornada, pero perdería las noches (lo mejor de ese trabajo).
> Y otra cosa, si ya es poco motivante remar por 1100 euros no quiero imaginarme lo que sería ir a remar por 550...



Te estoy diciendo que te cambies a un curro de esos, no que ya estés trabajando así.

Lo primero que deberías hacer es que te la empiece a sudar profundo que no respeten tu contrato fijo. Fijo=remero esclavo.

Lo segundo es tener claro que la noche es para dormir. NUKES a las empresas que obligan a trabajar de noche.

Lo motivante es tener cuatro horas más de tiempo libre, para descansar o para hacer lo que te salga del rabo. Más tiempo libre=más salud. Casapapismo+lonchafinismo permite media jornada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Xdddd vamos que vas con una cascalla toda oxidada y con tapacubos de plástico xddd.
> 
> Jewflix encima, ni casa dragón ni anillos, no ves ni las series chortineras de sofá manta y polvete.



Nope, es galvanizado, aguantan un huevo... es indestructible pero eso no lo valora una chortina.

Yo con ese coche llamaba la atención hace 20 años, todavía lo tiene mi viejo, los tapacubos no se ven ya ni por el mundo.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> Lo motivante es tener cuatro horas más de tiempo libre, para descansar o para hacer lo que te salga del rabo. Más tiempo libre=más salud. Casapapismo+lonchafinismo permite media jornada.



El casapapismo ya empieza a tocarme los cojones.
Mi madre está muy subidita últimamente, casi seguro me voy a casa de mi padre.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Voy a ver si duermo algo, mañana a remar de 07 a 15.


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Frago tienes dos opciones.
> 
> Ponerte a estudiar algo de FP con salidas
> O irte a una zona rural tipo burgos que haya casas baratas y curro



y que haces en una casa rural ahí perdido en el monte?

si lo suyo es vivir cerca de chochos


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



tengo que ir a siria,yemen,haiti,al congo


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo cierta esperanza por un detalle importante en relación a esto que comentas.
> En los últimos años me he dedicado al lonchafinismo extremo, no salía por no gastar gasolina, no iba por ahí para no gastar dinero....
> Realmente, no le he entrado a mujeres fuera del trabajo, las tías con las que he intentado algo sabían perfectamente cuál es mi trabajo de perfil bajo en el aeropuerto, esto puede haber estado jugando en mi contra.
> Encima añadimos lonchafinismo extremo y tenemos un tipo de 1'80 guapete, mazado y nuncafollista.



si fueras guapete,1-80 y mazado follarías por apps

si lo he hecho yo siendo feo,170 y sin estar fuerte...

no sé porque no te vas de putes,que te impide pagar 30€ por follar?no cobras 1000€?


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> .





El problema hay montones de tios en el rango 1'80m/ 1'85m, buen físico y guaperas, y con cash o trabajo, la competencia es brutal para el hombre, es una putada pero es lo que hay, asi las cosas para ligar tienes que destacar en algo además de físico, ser especial, muy asertivo, estar en el lugar adecuado con la tia adecuada, ser un oportunista y ver que tia te puedes ligar, y luego lo demás es suerte.
[/QUOTE]

está petao de funcis tipo policía guardia civil que están en forma cobrando 2000€ de 180-185

de médicos-dentistas-militares suboficiales y oficiales con 25-40 años cobrando 2000€

it de estos cobrando 2.000€ con 25-30 años

remeros malotes de todos los colores cobrando 1000-1500 y que les ofrecen droga

chavales con pisos heredados,chavales con chalets con piscina,hijos de empresarios y funcis premium...

panchos jóvenes que también reman como perros

moritos con sus pagas y su chulería

negros remeros que son bestias

tienes que competir contra eso con tus 1000€ y siendo casapapis porque todos van a por las de 20-25 que están buenas xd

al gym van miles,cualquier chortina y 30añera del montón tiene 100 tíos mazados a un click en tinder para pasar el rato

la solución es putes o preñar a alguna de barrio para follar a menudo,o cogerte una fea-gorda que no le tire nadie


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Puedes empujar una Charo dentro de la turbina de un avión, saldrás en la tele, dejaras de remar con hotel a pensión completa y mojaras bragas de chortinas.



hibristofilia  

mojará los gallumbos de los presidiarios durante años en la cárcel mas bien xd


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Conozco casapapis que follan, tiene que ser otra cosa.
> Las tías han subido listón, yo en los inicios de badoo ligaba con varias y no tenía ni trabajo.
> Como ha apuntado algún forero, creo que me falta palique en las distancias cortas, soy muy callado y eso no crea cercanía con ellas.
> El agotamiento también se nota, no es lo mismo conocer a una tía y te vea contento con tu vida a que te vea quemado de todo.



eso es porque tendrías 20-25 y a esa edad muchas quedan aunque no trabajes,pero porque eres joven

para atraer a una joven con 40 antes que los de su edad tienes que aportarles mas cosas como caprichos,hacer de taxista-invitarla a comer y sitios posturetas,estar en forma como dices que estás,tener un piso para follarla o llevarla a hoteles,tratarla como si fuera única y especial no porque lo sea si no porque si no lo haces tu lo hará otro xd

no ves que compites con remeros que les hacen hijos y les pagan hipotecas? tu ni hijos ni hipoteca por mucho que remes

yo he estado como tu y me iba de putes porque ni iba a tratarlas como seres de luz ni mucho menos pagar hipotecas o hijos...

por eso quedaban conmigo follaban y se buscaban otro que aceptara,pues eso es lo que hay


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mis últimos intentos de ligoteo han fracasado por completo.
> Hoy me encontraré otra vez con la chortina que me dijo el Lunes "no me atraes nada, no eres mi tipo".
> Recuerdo que me lo dijo y seguí remando, aquello fue como una patada en los cojones.
> Es una chortina que huele a coco y vainilla, *a pesar de ser tonta y estar todo el día jijajeando diciendo tonterías, como todas las chortinas.*
> ...



mas tonto eres tu que pierdes el culo por eso xd


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En su día el a4 era un coche muy top, si estuviera pintado con otras llantas daría el pego.
> En cuanto a fiabilidad es una roca, cualquiera que tenga el motor 1.9 tdi de VAG te lo dirá.
> No obstante, pasó la ITV en Septiembre a la primera con 22 años y 350.000 km.
> Hace poco se me puso a tiro este por 10.000, para chortinear lo veo mejor pero no lo compré.
> ...



con estos coches follas con chortis


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

A remar, cabrones.


----------



## Karlova (20 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> El problema hay montones de tios en el rango 1'80m/ 1'85m, buen físico y guaperas, y con cash o trabajo, la competencia es brutal para el hombre, es una putada pero es lo que hay, asi las cosas para ligar tienes que destacar en algo además de físico, ser especial, muy asertivo, estar en el lugar adecuado con la tia adecuada, ser un oportunista y ver que tia te puedes ligar, y luego lo demás es suerte.





corroboro lo que dices. Yo mido +180CM, atlético, de cara soy normal tirando a guapo, trabajo estable y dinero y las tías no se fijan en mi más que las deorroidas. La competencia es feroz. El otro día vi el Tinder de una chica que es GORDA y FEA y tenía el máximo de matches permitidos.


----------



## Mindszenty (20 Oct 2022)

A remar


----------



## Galvani (20 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> con estos coches follas con chortis



Un A4? Eso ya es basura. He visto a muchas chortinas con coches así. Ponle un clase c amg, un M3 etc.


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> corroboro lo que dices. Yo mido +180CM, atlético, de cara soy normal tirando a guapo, trabajo estable y dinero y las tías no se fijan en mi más que las deorroidas. La competencia es feroz. El otro día vi el Tinder de una chica que es GORDA y FEA y tenía el máximo de matches permitidos.



eso lo ha puesto @Murray's

y es así,chavales matándose al gym para follarse tías del montón

porque las que están buenas se van con los de pasta aunque sean mas normalitos

y miles de tíos matándose al gym para catar coño de alguna gorda-fea o enmuradas de 35-45 xd

las que están buenas o se juntan con chavales de familia de dinero o solo quedan con los chads altos-guapos-ligones

y luego eso,cualquier chavala de 20-30 del montón aparte de los de gym tiene a funcis 2000euristas tipo policías-gciviles-militares detrás como si nada y muchos de estos les hacen hijos e hipoteca

y si no son funcis son remeros que se esloman a remar para la hipoteca-larvos-charos

pues normal que uno que por mucho que vaya al gym no pueda aspirar a normalitas a no ser que sea alto,guapo y con billetes

como los de barrio,que se matan a remar,al gym,a hacerse tatus de malotes,peinados y barbas de esas,ropa que destaque,buenos coches...y todo para que la choni del barrio esté con él xd

con lo fácil que es pagar 30€ siendo remero y follarte buenas colombianas que les dan mil vueltas a las españolas...

pobrecitos


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Un A4? Eso ya es basura. He visto a muchas chortinas con coches así. Ponle un clase c amg, un M3 etc.



bmw en buen estado

con eso te llevas de calle a todas las chonis y panchas mínimo

y si tienes coches mas nuevos pues mas fácil claro

si lo que ellas quieren es posturear de lujos,si les das eso estarán encantadas de estar contigo

pues igual que si tienes un barco en denia-javea-ibiza...


----------



## Galvani (20 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> bmw en buen estado
> 
> con eso te llevas de calle a todas las chonis y panchas mínimo
> 
> ...



Imagino que eso vale hasta los 25 años. A partir de 27 se ponen a exigir el PACK (coche, casa, trabajo, físico) y no paran hasta los 50 y muchos. Y si no se quedan solas.


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Imagino que eso vale hasta los 25 años. A partir de 27 se ponen a exigir el PACK (coche, casa, trabajo, físico) y no paran hasta los 50 y muchos. Y si no se quedan solas.



pues que exijan lo que quieran las de 27-35

tu con ese coche y uno mejor te llevas de calle a las de 20-25,hasta a las de 18

a quien le interesa una de 30 pudiendo tener de 18-25? xD

cualquier cuarentón que sea funci de 2000€ mismo o empresario y gane mas y tenga un bmw de estos pagados a varios años mas vivir solo aunque sea alquilado tiene chortis para elegir

tu ves a leonardo di caprio? pues ni hace falta ser rico ni famoso para tener chavalitas

con que cobres 2-3000€ ahí las tendrás comiendo de tu mano


----------



## Galvani (20 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues que exijan lo que quieran las de 27-35
> 
> tu con ese coche y uno mejor te llevas de calle a las de 20-25,hasta a las de 18
> 
> ...



Pero ya estás metiendo el pack. Coche bueno, posición buena, piso decente. Asi si. Aunque una de 25 o 30 te seguirá viendo viejo a no ser que tengas millones de euros, que entonces no importa.


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero ya estás metiendo el pack. Coche bueno, posición buena, piso decente. Asi si. Aunque una de 25 o 30 te seguirá viendo viejo a no ser que tengas millones de euros, que entonces no importa.



que coño

tu no ves al risto mejide?

pues así hay miles de 40tones con dinero que están con chavalas de 25 y menos

pero igualmente con que tengas un bmw y seas casapapis solo por el coche vas a tener chortis encantadas de follar contigo solo por el bmw xd

bmw para llevarlas y follarlas ahí,de vez en cuando en un hotel o casapapis no importa,que las invites a cenar y sitios donde se hacen las fotos de instarameras y listo

si están todas marcadas por el mismo patrón

van a preferir a un 40ton con bmw a un trapero-fumeta de barrio con un coche de 20 años o patinete y que tenga trabajos de remero esporádicos aunque este tenga 20-25 como ellas

chavales para pasar el rato tendrán cuando quieran,otra cosa son hombres con dinero que les dan algo de postureo,aunque solo sea el coche e invitarlas a cenar a sitios de 20-30€,eso ya es mas que ir al mac donalds xd 

pero claro un bmw no es ni barato de tener ni de mantener,por eso lo de opositar,tener curro fijo y cobrar 2000€

y si no para el bmw para comprarte un pisito paco propio aunque sea de 100.000€ a 10-15 años

eso un policiía-gcivil-suboficial del ejército...lo consigue en 10 añitos porque cobran unos 2000€ y son fijos

igual que médicos-bomberos-dentistas...


----------



## Mindszenty (20 Oct 2022)

Chortis a pelo o dejamos el remo


----------



## Galvani (20 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que coño
> 
> tu no ves al risto mejide?
> 
> ...



Si follase cada tipo normal de 40 que tiene un BMW 320d, un sueldo de 1500 euros y un piso normalito con jovencitas, no habria problemas como los hay. Hay cantidad de tipos así que no follan ni con cincuentonas. 

El Risto tiene millones de euros y es famoso.


----------



## Carpulux (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy he coincidido con la chortina del "No me atraes nada".
> Vino a pedirme un favor, le dije que no y me suelta:
> "Si me haces el favor te invito a un kebab".
> Le dije: NO.
> ...



Es un buen comienzo. Si hubieses dicho que sí al final te habría sentado peor.

No bajes la guardia Fargo. Esta vuelve a por más 

Ánimo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Oct 2022)

La gran renuncia continúa...









Las dimisiones de indefinidos se disparan un 153% pese a las peores previsiones


Cuando las renuncias de los asalariados con contrato indefinido parecían haber tocado techo, el dato de septiembre arroja un nuevo máximo histórico y supera en un 153% el nivel registrado hace un año. Las peores perspectivas económicas no hacen mella, por ahora, en el deseo de los trabajadores...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Paco12346 (20 Oct 2022)

EL QUE REME SIENDO NUNCAFOLLISTA ES SUBNORMAL , NO DEBO TENER NI 4 AÑOS COTIZADOS NO PIENSO REMAR NUNCA MAS EN MI VIDA LAS MUJERES NO ME DAN BOLA PORQUE MIDO 1.68 QUE REME SANCHEZ CON 1.90 QUE FOLLO MAS QUE TODOS NOSOTROS , A VIVIR DEL CUENTO , VOY A VER SI ME CONSIGO UNA PAGUITA


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> EL QUE REME SIENDO NUNCAFOLLISTA ES SUBNORMAL , NO DEBO TENER NI 4 AÑOS COTIZADOS NO PIENSO REMAR NUNCA MAS EN MI VIDA LAS MUJERES NO ME DAN BOLA PORQUE MIDO 1.68 QUE REME SANCHEZ CON 1.90 QUE FOLLO MAS QUE TODOS NOSOTROS , A VIVIR DEL CUENTO , VOY A VER SI ME CONSIGO UNA PAGUITA



Remar en general es una putada, se folle o no se folle, eso es irrelevante.

Fargo si tuviera su tan ansiada chortina, llevaria mejor el remo, dice. Pero no es más que un analgésico, una droga, una evasión, pues nada es eterno, ni las chortinas, ni las novias, ni las esposas, ni los matrimonios, ni siquiera las familias aún teniendo larvas.

Os dejais llevar por el placer, que es una droga y al que yo también me abrazo cuando se puede (sea sexual, gastronómico o de la índole que sea).

Pero imaginaos... Soportar un remo de mierda hasta las 50 y tantos, y de buenas a primeras, por A, por B o por C, la esposa te pide el divorcio, los hijos son mayores y pasan de ti o te odian, y te encuentras con 50 y tantos sólo, quizá viogenizado y en un remo de mierda.... si al menos uno intenta estar ocupado en algo que le motive: Negocio, profesión motivadora, etc... tienes algo en lo que apoyarte. Pero como hayas aguantado un remo-mierda gracias a la droga de la chortina/esposa/familia y no hayas intentado mejorar ese aspecto de tu vida, mal panorama.

No sé si me explico. Todos asociais el soportar un remo con la droga de tener vida sexual/sentimental/familiar y no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. La droga del placer que os hace soportar una situación que no os gusta, creo, os nubla el juicio y la lógica.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy he coincidido con la chortina del "No me atraes nada".
> Vino a pedirme un favor, le dije que no y me suelta:
> "Si me haces el favor te invito a un kebab".
> Le dije: NO.
> ...



Chaval no me jodas... y tu qué sabes si ha cambiado de idea, pasa de ellas, déjalas fluir y no seas borde...

Mal hecho, denotas inseguridad, a mi me han llamado feo tías que después me he follado.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (20 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Chaval no me jodas... y tu qué sabes si ha cambiado de idea, pasa de ellas, déjalas fluir y no seas borde...



Sieske no aprende jajajaj


----------



## Murray's (20 Oct 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> EL QUE REME SIENDO NUNCAFOLLISTA ES SUBNORMAL , NO DEBO TENER NI 4 AÑOS COTIZADOS NO PIENSO REMAR NUNCA MAS EN MI VIDA *LAS MUJERES NO ME DAN BOLA PORQUE MIDO 1.68 QUE REME* SANCHEZ CON 1.90 QUE FOLLO MAS QUE TODOS NOSOTROS , A VIVIR DEL CUENTO , VOY A VER SI ME CONSIGO UNA PAGUITA



A mi tampoco y mido 1'82m y pelazo. Soy invisible para ellas

Sanchez no mide 1'90

Lo vi de lejos y será 1'88m siendo generosos.


----------



## Murray's (20 Oct 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> La gran renuncia continúa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nutre...


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Es un buen comienzo. Si hubieses dicho que sí al final te habría sentado peor.
> 
> No bajes la guardia Fargo. Esta vuelve a por más
> 
> Ánimo.



Hoy metí la pata otra vez, la chortina empezó su turno a las 14 y yo terminaba a las 15, a última hora ya estaba aturdido por el cansancio de la galera pero eso no es excusa para lo que voy a contar ahora...
La chorti se incorpora al turno y como siempre vino con su jijajeo a ayudarme con mi función, luego llegó otra compañera Charo y le dijo a la chorti:
"Tonta no eres, que te pones a ayudar al cachas este".
"Todo para ti".
Y llega el subnormal de Fargo y dice:
"Ves? Todo el mundo dice que soy guapo menos tú".
"Yo tengo muy claros mis gustos".
"Te entiendo, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito".
Y ahí acabó la conversación, no me habló más ni yo a ella.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que coño
> 
> tu no ves al risto mejide?
> 
> ...



Goder, yo he ligado en el paro con un Audi 80... como os flipais, además soy bajito, me da que no sabéis ligar o algo.

Simplemente en el BMW vas mejor de autoestima y te da aún más seguridad en ti mismo, más el postureo, pero no es algo imprescindible.


----------



## Murray's (20 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Goder, yo he ligado en el paro con un *Audi 8*0... como os flipais, además soy bajito, me da que no sabéis ligar o algo.



Eso ayuda bastante


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso ayuda bastante



Es un coche de 1989...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy metí la pata otra vez, la chortina empezó su turno a las 14 y yo terminaba a las 15, a última hora ya estaba aturdido por el cansancio de la galera pero eso no es excusa para lo que voy a contar ahora...
> La chorti se incorpora al turno y como siempre vino con su jijajeo a ayudarme con mi función, luego llegó otra compañera Charo y le dijo a la chorti:
> "Tonta no eres, que te pones a ayudar al cachas este".
> "Todo para ti".
> ...



Hostia tu, las mujeres valoran la indiferencia porque lo atribuyen a seguridad en uno mismo.

Te van a poner el banderín de friki desesperado...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (20 Oct 2022)

>cuando te cansas de remar por 1000€ follando 0


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hostia tu, las mujeres valoran la indiferencia porque lo atribuyen a seguridad en uno mismo.
> 
> Te van a poner el banderín de friki desesperado...



Estaba releyendo el mensaje que he escrito y me he dado cuenta que la conversación ha sido incluso más lamentable de lo que yo pensaba cuando la viví hace un par de horas.
@Covid Bryant tiene parte de razón, empiezo a pensar que soy un paquete hablando con las tías.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (20 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hostia tu, las mujeres valoran la indiferencia porque lo atribuyen a seguridad en uno mismo.
> 
> Te van a poner el banderín de friki desesperado...





Fargo dijo:


> Estaba releyendo el mensaje que he escrito y me he dado cuenta que la conversación ha sido incluso más lamentable de lo que yo pensaba cuando la viví hace un par de horas.
> @Covid Bryant tiene parte de razón, empiezo a pensar que soy un paquete hablando con las tías.



Eres un paquetón con ellas. Tu único destino es remar y remar hasta el fin de los días jajajaj con esa contestación que le has dado le has demostrado que te afectó muchísimo que te llamase feo, y por ende que estás más desesperado que el copón. Tienes que ser más chulete @Fargo. Que se note que aquí manda tu polla


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si follase cada tipo normal de 40 que tiene un BMW 320d, un sueldo de 1500 euros y un piso normalito con jovencitas, no habria problemas como los hay. Hay cantidad de tipos así que no follan ni con cincuentonas.
> 
> El Risto tiene millones de euros y es famoso.



y se ha buscado una pija youtuber que no es la gran cosa

tu te pones en tinder 20-25 y ves chavalitas que le dan mil vueltas a la fea esa,tanto de cara como de cuerpo

y con que tengas un bmw guapo,vayas al gym y les empiezes a decir que quieres follarlas y que las invitas a cenar mismo ya irán cayendo

pero claro tienes que tirarte el dia buscándolas e ir lejos hasta donde viven xD

yo siendo de valencia me iba a pueblos tipo 60-90km a follarme chortinas así

remaba y luego por las tardes buscaba chortinas follables e iba a verlas y follarlas con mi megane de mierda,no te digo ya con un bmw xd

igualmente apenas hay chortinas buenas y son inaguantables,retrasadas posturetas que mientras tu te matas a remar en trabajos físicos ellas solo piensan en posturear y empatía 0,por eso hay que tratarlas como putes

lo mejor es coger 30€ un par de veces a la semana e irte a buenas colombianas 

y la pasta del bmw te la ahorras en comprarte un coche de 10-20 años que no de problemas y te lleve y te traiga 

también con coche y gym puedes quedar con un montón de tías del montón que aunque no estén tremendas son jóvenes y follan

si no son españolas pues panchas mismo y de una a otra

yo cuando remaba no paraba de buscar y quedar con una y con otra y solo para follarlas y aparte de eso putes claro

si no el remo yo al menos no lo aguanto


----------



## XRL (20 Oct 2022)

lo mismo que te digo que para mi la tía esa no vale pa na

ni esa ni la del ponce,vamos que me dice de follar y la mando a tomar por culo al bicho palo ese

las buenas son las de los pueblos niñas de 16-18 con sus buenos cuerpos jovencitos con culazos no tablas de planchar


----------



## Karlova (20 Oct 2022)

yo el otro día llegué 1 hora antes a la galera (llamarme enfermo) y mi jefa milf me pregunta -como que llegas tan pronto? Y le digo "No tenía nada mejor que hacer en casa" ya ni intento hacerme el interesante, esta llegando un momento en que me importa una mierda todo mucho


----------



## Lukatovic (20 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> yo el otro día llegué 1 hora antes a la galera (llamarme enfermo) y mi jefa milf me pregunta -como que llegas tan pronto? Y le digo "No tenía nada mejor que hacer en casa" ya ni intento hacerme el interesante, esta llegando un momento en que me importa una mierda todo mucho



Lo suyo es llegar una hora tarde.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hostia tu, las mujeres valoran la indiferencia porque lo atribuyen a seguridad en uno mismo.
> 
> Te van a poner el banderín de friki desesperado...



Llevaba meses de indiferencia con esta chortina pero me cansé y me lancé, con desastrosos resultados.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevaba meses de indiferencia con esta chortina pero me cansé y me lancé, con desastrosos resultados.



A este paso no te encasquetamos con ninguna. Estamos haciendo un esfuerzo para que mojes pero no lo pones nada fácil...


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Vaya mes de Octubre llevo, 2 rechazos con chortinas del curro.
La que me dejó en _*Visto*_ por whatsapp cuando la invité a tomar algo fuera del curro, y hace unos días con la de *"no me atraes nada, no eres mi tipo*".


----------



## Carpulux (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy metí la pata otra vez, la chortina empezó su turno a las 14 y yo terminaba a las 15, a última hora ya estaba aturdido por el cansancio de la galera pero eso no es excusa para lo que voy a contar ahora...
> La chorti se incorpora al turno y como siempre vino con su jijajeo a ayudarme con mi función, luego llegó otra compañera Charo y le dijo a la chorti:
> "Tonta no eres, que te pones a ayudar al cachas este".
> "Todo para ti".
> ...



Esto es una cagada impresionante.

Que ella no te lo diga te la tiene que SUDAR  completamente (ella se lo pierde), ahí le has dejado más que claro tu desesperación. Además el trabajo no es el mejor sitio la verdad. Si te encuentras a la misma chica fuera del trabajo puede que no responda igual.

Yo creo que a estas alturas hasta la charo ya sabe que te gusta la otra y pensó en echarte un cable de aquella manera.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es que me afectó mucho y estoy muy desesperado.
> Luego dicen que con las mujeres hay que ser auténtico.
> Ya veis que no, mentir, mentir y volver a mentir.
> Que lo que perciba ella no tenga nada que ver con la realidad.



Hagas lo que hagas y digas lo que digas, si no consigues a la chortina, es porque lo haces mal. Es la lógica que sigue la gente y te van a estar tocando las narices con eso siempre.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Está siendo un mal mes para el farguismo, pido disculpas por la alta derroición del hilo.
Pero aquí estoy, dando la cara en mi hilo como siempre he hecho desde que me dio por abrirlo en una mala tarde de Abril.
Intentaré salir pronto de esta mala racha, se han juntado varias cosas.


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> 1.89m y 102Kg por aquí, pelo liso y muy largo, practico boxeo desde hace más de 20 años y nunca he necesitado mierdas de coches para ligar



Yo no soy tan bajito, y si hay algún bajito en el hilo diré que conozco bajitos que ligan bastante.
También voy al gym, a veces he ligado sin abrir la boca así que tampoco seré tan feo.
Mi problema es precisamente cuando empiezo a hablar, me pongo nervioso y los años de nuncafollismo hacen el resto.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Oct 2022)

Yo voy a cerrar el año en mi galera y también me piro: Descansar y a trabajar a tope para enganchar en alguna galera de I.T o Freelancear o algo con la mente muy abierta, pero paso ya de seguir en reposición de supermercado.
A hacer uso del colchón se ha dicho. Que sea lo que dios quiera, pero estar en un sitio, que odias y encima ves al jefe de RRHH y a otro jefe de sección que directamente les escupirias en la cara de lo HDLGP que son, hace que se me acumule la ira y no quiero que salte de manera equivocada.

Si ya sé, I.T también es esclavista, pero ¿Qué no lo es? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fargo (20 Oct 2022)

Bien hecho, amigo. 
Dejar la galera siempre es una buena noticia para la salud física y mental, ojalá todos tuviéramos sus cojones.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no soy tan bajito, y si hay algún bajito en el hilo diré que conozco bajitos que ligan bastante.
> También voy al gym, a veces he ligado sin abrir la boca así que tampoco seré tan feo.
> Mi problema es precisamente cuando empiezo a hablar, me pongo nervioso y los años de nuncafollismo hacen el resto.



Yo soy un retaco, jojojojojo y tampoco soy guapo, pero me dicen que tengo labia.

Al gimnasio va todo Dios, está muy competido el tema, los coches me gustan en si, no tiene que ser para follar.

Sigo saliendo al café con la apretada está, es una acomplejada con lo buena que está porque no tiene mucho pecho.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no soy tan bajito, y si hay algún bajito en el hilo diré que conozco bajitos que ligan bastante.
> También voy al gym, a veces he ligado sin abrir la boca así que tampoco seré tan feo.
> Mi problema es precisamente cuando empiezo a hablar, me pongo nervioso y los años de nuncafollismo hacen el resto.



*Cuando pases de la década de los 30 a la década de los 40 te sudará la polla lo que piense el resto de la puta borregada.
Asi que intenta hacer ese "paso mental" de sudapollismo antes de saltar de década *


----------



## AJelpurasangre (20 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *Cuando pases de la década de los 30 a la década de los 40 te sudará la polla lo que piense el resto de la puta borregada.
> Asi que intenta hacer ese "paso mental" de sudapollismo antes de saltar de década *



Yo no he llegado a los 30 y ya vivo con ese sudapollismo plenamente. La verdadera saluc


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Yo no he llegado a los 30 y ya vivo con ese sudapollismo plenamente. La verdadera saluc



Por eso le digo al amigo Fargo que espabile, ya que yo era un poco como él en diversas situaciones (no sólo la sentimentaloide-sexual), y sólo es apartir de los 40 cuando me he dado cuenta.
Asi que espabile, como tu bien dices, el sudapollismo es la autentica saluc, sudapollismo que se basa en darte de bruces con una verdad científica que podría ser axiomática: YO NO SOY PERFECTO, PERO ES QUE EL RESTO DEL MUNDO TAMPOCO. Pues todos los miedos e inseguridades se basan en autopercibirse como imperfecto, cuando la evidencia demuestra que el resto del mundo son incluso más imperfectos que uno mismo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> 1.89m y 102Kg por aquí, pelo liso y muy largo, practico boxeo desde hace más de 20 años y nunca he necesitado mierdas de coches para ligar



No hace falta que nos des tus datos mariposón  quieres que te meta una buena tranca por el culete un forero?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Yo no he llegado a los 30 y ya vivo con ese sudapollismo plenamente. La verdadera saluc



A mi me pareces un retrasado que va de flipadin en burbuja.info  





Estilo tu avatar y tu nombre. Va todo en el pack


----------



## AJelpurasangre (21 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> A mi me pareces un retrasado que va de flipadin en burbuja.info
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234881
> 
> Estilo tu avatar y tu nombre. Va todo en el pack



Y a mi me suda la polla lo que piense un puto payaso suicida que no tiene cojones a quitarse de en medio. Al ignore hijo de puta


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Y a mi me suda la polla lo que piense un puto payaso suicida que no tiene cojones a quitarse de en medio. Al ignore hijo de puta



Pues lo que yo decía, se notaba


----------



## AJelpurasangre (21 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Pues lo que yo decía, se notaba



Se te ha caído ya la polla puto sifilítico?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Se te ha caído ya la polla puto sifilítico?



Pareces un perro ladrando y babeando. Algo mas que puedas decir para ofenderme? Sigue sigue


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> *Cuando pases de la década de los 30 a la década de los 40 te sudará la polla lo que piense el resto de la puta borregada.
> Asi que intenta hacer ese "paso mental" de sudapollismo antes de saltar de década *



Entiendo lo que quieres decir, y coincido que ese es el siguiente paso.
Pero antes de retirarme de las mujeres, desprenderme de mis posesiones materiales e irme a las montañas a vivir en un monasterio me gustaría tener una última etapa de chortineo.
Joder, cuando tengo una chortina delante con tetazas y pantalones apretadísimos marcando culo y chochete, me mira y me jijajea pierdo el Norte, algo que está muerto dentro de mí recobra vida, no sé si me explico.
Quiero volver a pecar antes de convertirme en santo, quiero putear antes de dejar las mujeres y dedicarme a rezar.
Joder, llevo más de 2 años sin follar y estoy más caliente que el palo de un churrero.
En el fondo sé que todo esto solo es un impulso biológico para que folle y tenga hijos, todos estamos programados para ello y gracias a eso la especie no se ha extinguido.
Pero yo no quiero tener hijos para que vivan una vida tan miserable como la de su padre, remando de sol a sol en el aeropuerto por cuatro perras.
Solo quiero echar unos polvos, tener un último romance adolescente, marcarme un Risto que se lió con una de 19 teniendo él 40.
Es lo que me hace ilusión, otros quieren tener un barco o ir al espacio como en la película Interestellar.
Pues yo quiero un chochito prieto de chortina, y en ello estoy.
De momento, los últimos resultados han sido desastrosos pero intento mejorar.
Y antes de que alguien del hilo se atreva a comentarlo, Charos NO.
Con las Charos de mi edad no me siento un chaval, más bien recuerdo la edad que tengo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Oct 2022)

@Fargo Yo quiero ir al espacio como en la pelicula interstelar


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Vamos Fargo, si Risto pudo ligarse una de 19 siendo un pollavieja feucho tú puedes.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vamos Fargo, si Risto pudo ligarse una de 19 siendo un pollavieja feucho tú puedes.



La época de las chortinas ha llegado a su fin para ti, las de 30 están muy buenas.

La tía más joven con la que me trato tiene 29, con 37 me lié con una de 19, pero era una mulata resultona, es mi plusmarca personal... luego en una crisis con la parienta me lié con otra 12 años menor...


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La tía más joven con la que me trato tiene 29, con 37 me lié con una de 19,


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Encima puedes sentarte, yo solo puedo sentarme en los 20 minutos de descanso.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Un A4? Eso ya es basura. He visto a muchas chortinas con coches así. Ponle un clase c amg, un M3 etc.



Para ligar también vale calquier descapotable.
Es curioso que se vean poquísimos por la calle, incluso en gente que haya cambiado de coche para mojar más el churro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Encima puedes sentarte, yo solo puedo sentarme en los 20 minutos de descanso.



Me subes el ánimo, yo me siento toda la mañana, foreo y hasta chortineo algo...


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me subes el ánimo, yo me siento toda la mañana, foreo y hasta chortineo algo...



Yo también estoy chortineando más ahora, de momento con desastrosos resultados.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo también estoy chortineando más ahora, de momento con desastrosos resultados.



Pilla un Mazda Mx5, estaba a punto pero a mí parienta le dio mamitis... verás si chortineas, eso sí garaje y mimos...


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pilla un Mazda Mx5, estaba a punto pero a mí parienta le dio mamitis... verás si chortineas, eso sí garaje y mimos...



No tengo garaje, tendría que ser de techo duro sí o sí para dejarlo en la calle.
He visto que los antiguos mx5 están carísimos de segunda mano, hay una burbuja.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tengo garaje, tendría que ser de techo duro sí o sí para dejarlo en la calle.



Se alquila, el postureo es caro... en esos coches es barato el seguro, lo lógico sería dejar el A4 y ese para las ocasiones.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Se alquila, el postureo es caro... en esos coches es barato el seguro, lo lógico sería dejar el A4 y ese para las ocasiones.



Yo decía de pillar uno y ponerlo en la foto del whatsapp, igual salir yo mirando el horizonte (pero que se vea el coche en la foto).
No sé hasta que punto funcionaría.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo decía de pillar uno y ponerlo en la foto del whatsapp, igual salir yo mirando el horizonte (pero que se vea el coche en la foto).
> No sé hasta que punto funcionaría eso.



Alquila uno como los youtubers, también puedes alquilar directamente la chortina y es menos lío.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Oct 2022)

Que bonito todo y tal..
des de casapapi pagando ellos todo y mami haciendote al cama


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Alquila uno como los youtubers, también puedes alquilar directamente la chortina y es menos lío.



Como voy a llevar al curro un coche de alquiler...
Se trata de que las Charos empiecen a comentar y se corra la voz entre las jóvenes, con la esperanza de que luego se corra tito Fargo sobre ellas.


----------



## lamoffj (21 Oct 2022)

Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero yo me consuelo pensando que ser virgen me permite llevar el tema sexual mejor que la gente que ha follado y lleva mucho tiempo sin meterla. Es como si ya tuvieran el "veneno" y les quemase por dentro, a mí me suda la polla. No tengo deseo sexual, sólo me pajeo como un mono por la dopamina y para evadirme de la realidad. Lo que sí me mata por dentro es todo lo demás: la validación, sentir que una mujer te quiere, tener contacto íntimo y romántico no necesariamente sexual... No sé, todo eso.

Escribo esto desde mi galera, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## lamoffj (21 Oct 2022)

Remar sin poder compartirlo con tu esposa y tus hijos, sin tener un proyecto más grande que tú, sin nada más que las cosas materiales... Es una mierda, señores. Y a muchos hombres nos han privado de todo eso desde el mismo día en que nacimos.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Quien no se consuela es porque no quiere, pero yo me consuelo pensando que ser virgen me permite llevar el tema sexual mejor que la gente que ha follado y lleva mucho tiempo sin meterla.



Yo llevo 2 años y medio sin meterla, para un tío eso es como ser virgen otra vez.
También es que me niego a subir la edad, he rechazado Charos del curro de mi edad o mayores.
No me hace ninguna ilusión quedar con una Charo, para que luego me hable de sus problemas de espalda, los achaques de la edad y los problemas con su ex porque no le paga la pensión de su hijo.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Remar sin poder compartirlo con tu esposa y tus hijos, sin tener un proyecto más grande que tú, sin nada más que las cosas materiales... Es una mierda, señores.



*Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación*
Llevo 500 páginas diciéndolo y nadie ha podido rebatirme la teoría.


----------



## lamoffj (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación*
> Llevo 500 páginas diciéndolo y nadie ha podido rebatirme la teoría.



Ya, mi estimado amigo. Pero lo repito, para mí follar es lo menos importante de todo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como voy a llevar al curro un coche de alquiler...
> Se trata de que las Charos empiecen a comentar y se corra la voz entre las yeguas jóvenes, con la esperanza de que luego se corra el tito Fargo sobre ellas.



No hombre no, una sesión de fotos para el Instagram y el perfil de WhatsApp.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Joder, si alguna del curro hubiera dicho que sí este podría ser yo ahora mismo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no soy tan bajito, y si hay algún bajito en el hilo diré que conozco bajitos que ligan bastante.
> También voy al gym, a veces he ligado sin abrir la boca así que tampoco seré tan feo.
> Mi problema es precisamente cuando empiezo a hablar, me pongo nervioso y los años de nuncafollismo hacen el resto.



El gym es para maricones qué e vais a ver otras pollas, lo primero será que dejes esa mierda atontao maricon. Buscate un deporte que te diviertas parguelazo y si hay tías mejor.

De chortinear olvídate, con 34 pauper autista y nulo social tú rango es 30-39 y da gracias.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, y coincido que ese es el siguiente paso.
> Pero antes de retirarme de las mujeres, desprenderme de mis posesiones materiales e irme a las montañas a vivir en un monasterio me gustaría tener una última etapa de chortineo.
> Joder, cuando tengo una chortina delante con tetazas y pantalones apretadísimos marcando culo y chochete, me mira y me jijajea pierdo el Norte, algo que está muerto dentro de mí recobra vida, no sé si me explico.
> Quiero volver a pecar antes de convertirme en santo, quiero putear antes de dejar las mujeres y dedicarme a rezar.
> ...



Qué de chorts olvídate salvo que te vayas a pancholand o traveloland AKA asia. O África claro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está siendo un mal mes para el farguismo, pido disculpas por la alta derroición del hilo.
> Pero aquí estoy, dando la cara en mi hilo como siempre he hecho desde que me dio por abrirlo en una mala tarde de Abril.
> Intentaré salir pronto de esta mala racha, se han juntado varias cosas.



Mes dice y lleva 10 años de remerito lo menos 

Sólo que como puedes comprobar siempre siempre se puede caer.mas bajo. Apenas estás por el medio.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> De chortinear olvídate, con 34 pauper autista y nulo social tú rango es 30-39 y da gracias.



De eso ni hablar, Charos NO.
Solo tengo que imitar a un subnormal que ligue, decir y hacer las mismas cosas que él.
Lo que hacen los actores, pues igual.
Pero requiere un esfuerzo hacer un personaje, en la galera bastante tengo con hacer esas jornadas interminables sin poder sentarme.
Las últimas veces que me lancé fue a última hora del turno, yo estaba aturdido por el remo, vi ese culito de melocotón de la chavala y perdí la compostura.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Sólo que como puedes comprobar siempre siempre se puede caer.mas bajo. Apenas estás por el medio.



Más bajo? Imposible.
Más bajo sería tener problemas de salud, podría pedir la baja en el curro y ya no estaría tan mal como ahora.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1235450




No, ahora voy a dormir una siesta como un tigre, hasta el lunes tocada de huevos integral.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No, ahora voy a dormir una siesta como un tigre, hasta el lunes tocada de huevos integral.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo llevo 2 años y medio sin meterla, para un tío eso es como ser virgen otra vez.
> También es que me niego a subir la edad, he rechazado Charos del curro de mi edad o mayores.
> No me hace ninguna ilusión quedar con una Charo, para que luego me hable de sus problemas de espalda, los achaques de la edad y los problemas con su ex porque no le paga la pensión de su hijo.



A lo mejor deberías de plantearte tu jugada y follarte a alguna de tu edad, que 34 años todavía no es una Charo no me jodas. O es mejor ir babeandole a niñatas de 20 años que pasan de tu culo y se ríen en tu cara? Además que nunca os entenderé a los tios de más de 30 que sueñan con tener una novia de 18. Yo tengo 27 y alguna de 18 detrás mío y no me la echaba de novia ni en pintura ya que la diferencia de madurez mental es incuestionable. No me quiero ni imaginar con 34 palos.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Yo tengo 27 y alguna de 18 detrás mío y no me la echaba de novia ni en pintura ya que la diferencia de madurez mental es incuestionable. No me quiero ni imaginar con 34 palos.



A partir de los 18 siempre son niñas con cuerpo de adultas, tengan la edad que tengan.
Cualquiera que trate a menudo con treintañeras y cuarentonas te lo dirá.
Únicamente acumulan traumas por no ser tan deseadas como en su juventud, traumas por el carrusel y alguna larva que tuvieron por el camino y la cuidan si fuera una mascota.
Casi mejor las chortinas que llevan menos mochila de traumas y larvas, su jijajeo es más natural y sus tetas se mantienen firmes.
Pregúntale a Dicaprio por qué siempre se las busca entre 18 y 25, *un hombre tiene la edad de las mujeres que se folla.*


----------



## AJelpurasangre (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A partir de los 18 siempre son niñas con cuerpo de adultas, tengan la edad que tengan.
> Cualquiera que trate a menudo con treintañeras y cuarentonas te lo dirá.
> Únicamente acumulan traumas por no ser tan deseadas como en su juventud, traumas por el carrusel y alguna larva que tuvieron por el camino y la cuidan si fuera una mascota.
> Casi mejor las chortinas que llevan menos mochila de traumas y larvas, su jijajeo es más natural y sus tetas se mantienen firmes.
> ...



Pero tú lo que quieres es follar. Y para eso una de tu edad te vale que todavía muchas están muy pero muy buenas. No estás tú tampoco para hablar de taras y traumas Farguito. Esto es como un delantero que lleva partidos sin marcar y se obsesiona, y cuanto más se obsesiona menos marca y entra en un círculo vicioso de derroición. Pues ese es tu caso. Fóllate a alguna medio comestible, aunque sea de treinta y pico azotes, y quítate esa presión. Así dejarás de decir tonterías delante de las chortinas con los huevos descargados y la mente fría. Por otro lado compañero, tú no eres Di Caprio, tienes que saber en la división que juegas. Es como comparar al Real Madrid con el Alcoyano CF. Burbuja.info te está afectando demasiado.


----------



## Karlova (21 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> A lo mejor deberías de plantearte tu jugada y follarte a alguna de tu edad, que 34 años todavía no es una Charo no me jodas. O es mejor ir babeandole a niñatas de 20 años que pasan de tu culo y se ríen en tu cara? Además que nunca os entenderé a los tios de más de 30 que sueñan con tener una novia de 18. Yo tengo 27 y alguna de 18 detrás mío y no me la echaba de novia ni en pintura ya que la diferencia de madurez mental es incuestionable. No me quiero ni imaginar con 34 palos.



a mi me pasa lo contrario que a fargito. me ponen enfermo las maduras. En la galera hablo por telefono con una clienta, la tipa debe tener 50 años y no le he visto la cara pero solo su voz me pone cachondo perdido


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1235463



Pues no me dormía y me la ha tenido que chupar la casi cuarentona, pero tú prefieres morir a pajas que eso de las señoras de tu edad 

Tienes mi apoyo en lo de no remar, pero no tirarte una de 30 porque la ves mayor es un poco ridículo, y más sabiendo que cualquier chavalín de 20 se las follaria...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

La única posibilidad de escapar a la carrera de la rata es invertir en bolsa al cabo de al menos 20 años y tener la suerte de caer en buen periodo. Si esto no resulta no vale la pena el esfuerzo de trabajar para otros y pertenecer a la sociedad ya nunca más.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> La única posibilidad de escapar a la carrera de la rata es invertir en bolsa al cabo de al menos 20 años y tener la suerte de caer en buen periodo.



Con la racha que llevo perdería lo poco que tengo, en mi caso no es buen momento para entrar en una licorería, jugar en el casino o invertir en Bolsa.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Con la racha que llevo perdería lo poco que tengo, en mi caso no es buen momento para entrar en una licorería, jugar en el casino o invertir en Bolsa.



No se si es buen momento. Pero en mi opinión es la única esperanza. Dentro de 20 años si burbuja info existe contaré como me fue. No tengo nada que perder. Si ahorro en cash dentro de 20 años seré pobre igualmente. Aunque consiguiera ahorrar 1000€ al mes, sería pobre igual. Esta es la única posibilidad de que el dinero sirva para estar en posición de dejar el remo o coger un billete y metérselo a una puta por el culo. Sabiendo que tengo suficiente para no trabajar más. Del otro modo remar hasta los 70 y pedir la paguita de la ss rota de España. O vivir de las miserias de los 200.000 euros ahorrados (siendo esto mas o menos lo que podría ahorrar un remero salvando mucho) que ya no valdrán ni pa limpiarse el culo. No gracias. Jugaré mi apuesta del casino mejor. Si sale mal no pienso trabajar un día mas. Si este sistema de mierda no provee, yo no proveo tampoco


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

A mi este sistema de mierda no me va a tocar la polla. Lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> A mi este sistema de mierda no me va a tocar la polla. Lo tengo muy claro.



A mí lo que me toca las pelotas es tener que alimentarlo con mis impuestos.
Dan ganas de ponerse a hacer chanchullos cobrando todo en "b" o directamente echarle cuento y pedir una paguita.
Deslomarse remando hasta los 67 para qué?
Para financiar esto?







Y esto:


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Deslomarse remando hasta los 67 para qué?



Yo ya aviso. Si ahora las bolsas se van a tomar por culo estilo años 30 y pasan 10 años o así y todo va mal me salgo del sistema. No voy a remar por un sistema de mierda que no funciona para hacer dinero en condiciones. Mi sueldo de plebeyo no va a dar para mas, así que no pienso producir una mierda más para este sistema asqueroso.


----------



## Mindszenty (21 Oct 2022)

Chortinas


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortinas


----------



## Fargo (21 Oct 2022)

Chavales, turno de noche MANDA.
Voy a prepararme para ir a la galera.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (21 Oct 2022)

trabajar a turnos es lo peor, nunca lo haria.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, turno de noche MANDA.
> Voy a prepararme para ir a la galera.



Hoy he hablado con algunos compas, el ambiente en mi galera es de mierda también.

Un repositor externo se ve que el finde pasado estaba cabreado y se despidió.
Otro compañero tb esta harto, va a aguantar un poco más y que se pira.
Yo que ya he decidido que cierro el año y no me voy a echar atrás, eso desde luego, cierro el año y me piro.
Otro que se coge una excedencia y se pira pq esta hasta la polla de lo ratas que son en el curro.... lleva más de 5 años con la categoria de vendedor "novato" cuando tiene ya la experencia suficiente para la categoria "vendedor" a secas. No se la han querido dar estos años pasados pese a sus protestas, la diferencia del complemento de ventas es: Vendedor novato: 30 euros, vendedor a secas: 110 euros (80 euros), ahora que ha decido que se va le han tentado con ponerle la categoria de vendedor pero aún asi, se pira. El objetivo del HDLGP de RRHH está claro, tener la plantilla toda a tiempo parcial, con gente novatilla a la que poner en las categorias inferiores y ahorrar todo lo que se pueda en personal. Lo que se dice del director de RRHH entre los compañeros y en petité commité incluso entre los mandos intermedios es unánime: TODOS LE ODIAN.


Y lo único que hay es cientos de cargos de pinta y colorea que se lo quedan los amigotes, familiares y amiguisimos de las altas y medias esferas.

Podeis decirme, ASI ES EN LA EMPRESA ESPAÑOLA, si, es verdad. Pero os aseguro que en mi galera NO ERA ASI, NUNCA HEMOS IDO ASI, NUNCA SE HA ACTUADO ASI.... da asco y es para quemarlos a todos.

Desde luego se acabó, ya no pienso más en el tema, cierro el año y cuadraré para que mi último día sea el 30 o el 31, no lo pienso más. Que sea lo que dios quiera y me la jugaré.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## 21creciente (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí lo que me toca las pelotas es tener que alimentarlo con mis impuestos.
> Dan ganas de ponerse a hacer chanchullos cobrando todo en "b" o directamente echarle cuento y pedir una paguita.
> Deslomarse remando hasta los 67 para qué?
> Para financiar esto?
> ...



recristo


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pues no me dormía y me la ha tenido que chupar la casi cuarentona, pero tú prefieres morir a pajas que eso de las señoras de tu edad
> 
> Tienes mi apoyo en lo de no remar, pero no tirarte una de 30 porque la ves mayor es un poco ridículo, y más sabiendo que cualquier chavalín de 20 se las follaria...



Ya no es lo de follar.
Las chortinas me hacen sentirme joven, las Charos me recuerdan la edad que tengo.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es lo de follar.
> Las chortinas me hacen sentirme joven, las Charos *me recuerdan* la edad que tengo.



Que es la que tienes. Y la tendrás, te sientas como te sientas.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Este remero ya cumplió sus horas de condena diaria, ahora a dormir soñando con una vida mejor repleta de chochitos jóvenes y coches descapotables.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche HECHO.
> Este remero ya cumplió sus horas de condena diaria, ahora a dormir soñando con una vida mejor repleta de chochitos jóvenes y coches descapotables.



yo salgo ahora para la galera, remar para pagar paguitas a moros y genaro MANDA.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Con mi madre no me hablo desde la conversación del otro día, ella tampoco se ha acercado a aclarar las cosas.
Se pasó de la raya amenazando con cobrarme un alquiler si dejo de remar, estando la casa ya pagada y cobrando ella una buena pensión de jubilación.
Básicamente, lo que quiere es que su hijo reme por los siglos de los siglos como hizo ella, pero yo tengo otros planes.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

El casapapismo está siendo amenazado, me veo de alquiler con un sueldo de 1100 euros, REMANDO SOLO PARA PAGAR FACTURAS viviendo de forma espartana sin ahorrar un céntimo.


----------



## Karlova (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El casapapismo está siendo amenazado, me veo de alquiler con un sueldo de 1100 euros, REMANDO SOLO PARA PAGAR FACTURAS viviendo de forma espartana sin ahorrar un céntimo.



tieenes un buen colchon para pillarte un zulo a tocateja pronto , tu vieja quiere que remes porque son asi de conservadoras, lo unico que quiere es que no la cagues con tu vida


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> tieenes un buen colchon para pillarte un zulo a tocateja pronto , tu vieja quiere que remes porque son asi de conservadoras, lo unico que quiere es que no la cagues con tu vida



Entonces me quedo sin nada, y tendría que seguir remando porque no tengo nada.
Estaría igual que cuando empecé en la empresa, sin colchón, acojonado porque no me echen, aceptando todo tipo de condiciones deplorables porque no puedo quedarme sin trabajo.
Añadimos una hipoteca porque con los 50.000 no compras nada decente.
Reparaciones y gastos de la nueva casa.
Joder, no parece un buen consejo si quiero dejar de remar, o no tener que remar obligatoriamente todos los años hasta los 67.
El casapapismo es la ùnica solución, pero depende de mis padres permitirme vivir en su casa o no.
Estarían en su derecho si quieren que me vaya.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Oct 2022)

el farguito está acabado

su mami lo ha vapuleado evitando el casapapismo sin remar

que va a hacer ahora el farguito?

seguir remando


----------



## Karlova (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces me quedo sin nada, y tendría que seguir remando porque no tengo nada.
> Estaría igual que cuando empecé en la empresa, sin colchón, acojonado porque no me echen, aceptando todo tipo de condiciones deplorables porque no puedo quedarme sin trabajo.
> Añadimos una hipoteca porque con los 50.000 no compras nada decente.
> Reparaciones y gastos de la nueva casa.
> ...



cuando tu madre se vaya al cielo quiere dios que no sea pronto tendrás tu zulo más el piso de tu madre, ojo yo apuesto por el casapapismo pero si no te queda más remedio porque la situacion es insoportable pillate un zulo, pero mejor arreglalo con tu madre


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el farguito está acabado
> 
> su mami lo ha vapuleado evitando el casapapismo sin remar
> 
> ...



Tú también estás acabado, pizzero.
Salvo que seas casapapi y a tus padres les parezca bien, o te hayan dado una casa para vivir tú solo y tengas ahorros para subsistir sin remar.
Si no te da para una casa puedes vivir en una furgoneta, si no te da para mantener la furgo puedes vivir debajo de un puente.
Resumiendo, todos estamos acabados.
El Sistema nos lo pone muy difícil para que no dejemos nunca de remar como pringados, perdiendo todos nuestros años
de vida en galeras pestilentes por cuatro perras.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú también estás acabado, pizzero.
> Salvo que seas casapapi y a tus padres les parezca bien, o te hayan dado una casa para vivir tú solo y tengas ahorros para subsistir sin remar.
> Si no te da para una casa puedes vivir en una furgoneta, si no te da para mantener la furgo puedes vivir debajo de un puente.
> Resumiendo, todos estamos acabados.
> ...



yo soy rico, te hundo en dinero vida y todo, jajaj pringao

no oses comparar, eres una rata vs un leon

un autentico mojón farguito eres, una hormiga insignificante


----------



## Lukatovic (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, y coincido que ese es el siguiente paso.
> Pero antes de retirarme de las mujeres, desprenderme de mis posesiones materiales e irme a las montañas a vivir en un monasterio me gustaría tener una última etapa de chortineo.
> Joder, cuando tengo una chortina delante con tetazas y pantalones apretadísimos marcando culo y chochete, me mira y me jijajea pierdo el Norte, algo que está muerto dentro de mí recobra vida, no sé si me explico.
> Quiero volver a pecar antes de convertirme en santo, quiero putear antes de dejar las mujeres y dedicarme a rezar.
> ...



¿Dos años sin follar? Pero vete de putas cabrón, eso no puede ser bueno para la salud y el carácter.


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> ¿Dos años sin follar? Pero vete de putas cabrón, eso no puede ser bueno para la salud y el carácter.



y 50k parados perdiendo el 10% jajajaja

es pringadito loser total


----------



## Karlova (22 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> ¿Dos años sin follar? Pero vete de putas cabrón, eso no puede ser bueno para la salud y el carácter.



te acabas acostumbrando


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> yo soy rico, te hundo en dinero vida y todo, jajaj pringao
> 
> no oses comparar, eres una rata vs un leon
> 
> un autentico mojón farguito eres, una hormiga insignificante



En tu partida del GTA V eres millonario, nadie lo pone en duda.
Pero luego apagas la play, sales de tu habitación y aguantas la bronca de tu madre, amenazando con echarte de casa si no encuentras curro YA.
Luego viene cuando te pones a lloriquear a ver si te da los 50 euros semanales para ir a comprarte unas zapatillas.
A cambio tendrás que ser su siervo y esclavo, bajando el volumen de la tele de tu habitación cuando ella esté por allí.
Pones otra vez la play, coges el Bugatti en el videojuego, te da el subidón y entras al foro diciendo a todos que eres rico y tu vida es fantástica.
Si ya te tenemos calado, Covid...


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> ¿Dos años sin follar? Pero vete de putas cabrón, eso no puede ser bueno para la salud y el carácter.



No es nada bueno, sobre todo si eres un chaval joven y deportista.
Pierdes la alegría de vivir, ves chortinas por la calle y entiendes que ninguna es para ti.
Te vas cerrando cada vez más y caminas cabizbajo por la calle.
A veces voy al Mercadona y noto que la cajera Charo se asusta, hay mujeres que perciben la DERROICIÓN en los desconocidos.
Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Karlova (22 Oct 2022)

algún día me gustaría hablar de un compañero de galeras, tiene unos 60 años y se puede ver la derroición pura en su cara


----------



## Bizarroff (22 Oct 2022)

Yo me cago mil veces en todos los muertos pisoteados y enterrados en una cuneta del picsero alicantino, pero tiene razón en lo de que esos 50K pierden año tras año valor. 8 horas al día trabajando como un cabrón dedicadas a ganar dinero y ni media hora en intentar sacar rendimiento a ese patrimonio.

Y doy la razón a la madre de @Fargo en que no está la vida para mantener vagos y jetas, tremenda cagada lo de contar tus planes, al nivel del que asó la manteca. La próxima vez que juegues al póker no enseñes las cartas chavalote.


----------



## Coherente GT5 (22 Oct 2022)

Farguito, afronta tus problemas y hazte independiente. Deja de tirar balones fuera. Si fueses chortina, no te fijarías en alguien frustrado viviendo con su madre. Ni puto caso a los cuneteables del hilo. Ellos desean tu derroición. A mi me basta con que seas el 5% de un verdadero triunfador. Blaster.





Vivir en casa de tus padres está derroyendo tu alma


Piensas que eres muy inteligente por ahorrarte 4 pelas en gastos cada mes. Te atreves a compararte con Leonardo Di Caprio, eterno adolescente ligón y triunfador. La ostia de realidad la tienes en tu día a día. La humillación puebla cada centímetro de tu existencia. Te crees NADIE, porque...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo me cago mil veces en todos los muertos pisoteados y enterrados en una cuneta del picsero alicantino, pero tiene razón en lo de que esos 50K pierden año tras año valor. 8 horas al día trabajando como un cabrón dedicadas a ganar dinero y ni media hora en intentar sacar rendimiento a ese patrimonio.
> 
> Y doy la razón a la madre de @Fargo en que no está la vida para mantener vagos y jetas, tremenda cagada lo de contar tus planes, al nivel del que asó la manteca. La próxima vez que juegues al póker no enseñes las cartas chavalote.



Hombre la madre igual ya se olía algo. De hecho yo no aguantaría que mis hijos estuvieran con 33 años en casa. Un hijo con 20 y pocos tiene que hacer su vida y dejar que los padres puedan continuar con la suya.
Y sí, la vida es dura. Para todos.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre la madre igual ya se olía algo. De hecho yo no aguantaría que mis hijos estuvieran con 33 años en casa. Un hijo con 20 y pocos tiene que hacer su vida y dejar que los padres puedan continuar con la suya.
> *Y sí, la vida es dura. Para todos.*



Pero qué vida voy a hacer ganando 1100 euros independizado, hombre de Dios?
Y la vida no es dura para todos, no se equivoque.
Es dura para los mileuristas que se desloman cada día por cuatro perras, y le estoy hablando de millones de remeros en este país.
Precisamente, somos los que mantenemos a los que no tienen una vida tan dura.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y doy la razón a la madre de @Fargo en que no está la vida para mantener vagos y jetas, tremenda cagada lo de contar tus planes, al nivel del que asó la manteca. La próxima vez que juegues al póker no enseñes las cartas chavalote.



Contarle eso a mi madre ha sido uno de los mayores errores de mi vida, yo me cago en todo lo cagable.
El casapapismo es lo único que me libraba de ser un pobre desgraciado ahogado por las facturas, y estoy a punto de perder esa baza.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Jamás lo olvidará.
Lo único que se me ocurre es conseguir el cacharro ese de *Men in black *y borrarle la memoria a mi madre.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Karlova (22 Oct 2022)

Son los jóvenes casapapis la evolución? la nueva adaptación al medio en un entorno hostil como el actual? La filosofía estoica de los antiguos encarnada en unos jóvenes millennials? El Zenón de Chamberí? El Marco Aurelio de Moratalaz? La roca que resiste años de tempestades en el mar

Jóvenes que ahorran sus 1000€ mensuales y que forman un capital poco a poco que el futuro trabajará para ellos vs jóvenes que ganan 1000€ y pagan 600 a un casero, 100 a iberdrola, 60 a telefónica, saquen sus propias conclusiones


----------



## Red Herring (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces me quedo sin nada, y tendría que seguir remando porque no tengo nada.
> Estaría igual que cuando empecé en la empresa, sin colchón, acojonado porque no me echen, aceptando todo tipo de condiciones deplorables porque no puedo quedarme sin trabajo.
> Añadimos una hipoteca porque con los 50.000 no compras nada decente.
> Reparaciones y gastos de la nueva casa.
> ...



La legislación en este caso creo que favorece al casapapis


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> La legislación en este caso creo que favorece al casapapis



Vamos a ver, si mi madre me dice que me vaya pues me tendré que ir.
Ese escenario no ha sucedido de momento, ahora mismo hay un silencio sepulcral por ambas partes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero qué vida voy a hacer ganando 1100 euros independizado, hombre de Dios?
> Y la vida no es dura para todos, no se equivoque.
> Es dura para los mileuristas que se desloman cada día por cuatro perras, y le estoy hablando de millones de remeros en este país.
> Precisamente, somos los que mantenemos a los que no tienen una vida tan dura.



Si quitas a los 4 ricachones la vida es dura para todos. Y todos hemos comenzado desde abajo comiendo mierda y viviendo en cuchitriles para ir mejorando poco a poco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Contarle eso a mi madre ha sido uno de los mayores errores de mi vida, yo me cago en todo lo cagable.
> El casapapismo es lo único que me libraba de ser un pobre desgraciado ahogado por las facturas, y estoy a punto de perder esa baza.



Tarde o temprano esa conversación iba a llegar, y con 33 años, me parece que ha llegado muy tarde. Muy pocos padres soportan que sus hijos se queden en casa de por vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces me quedo sin nada, y tendría que seguir remando porque no tengo nada.
> Estaría igual que cuando empecé en la empresa, sin colchón, acojonado porque no me echen, aceptando todo tipo de condiciones deplorables porque no puedo quedarme sin trabajo.
> Añadimos una hipoteca porque con los 50.000 no compras nada decente.
> Reparaciones y gastos de la nueva casa.
> ...



Acabas de describir la vida del 90% de la gente de este país. Y tú lo has dicho: son tus padres quienes deben permitirte seguir viviendo ahí, por lo que les pones en una encrucijada. La vida es salir ahí fuera hamijo.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Acabas de describir la vida del 90% de la gente de este país. Y tú lo has dicho: son tus padres quienes deben permitirte seguir viviendo ahí, por lo que les pones en una encrucijada. La vida es salir ahí fuera hamijo.



La vida es seguir vivo y punto.
No caigamos en frases lapidarias sobre la vida, como si solo hubiera un camino.
Hay que adaptarse al valor del dinero, y un sueldo de 1200 euros en 2022 no es lo mismo que 200.000 pesetas que ganaba cualquier operario o camarero en 1990.
Ahora todo es mucho más difícil, y hay que medir cada paso que damos.
Independizarse porque "ejj que hay que volar del nido" sin tener en cuenta otras variables importantes como el sueldo de cada uno y el valor del dinero me parece un cuñadismo, con el debido respeto.


----------



## Fargo (22 Oct 2022)

Chavales, voy a prepararme para remar.
Cuando estéis por ahí con vuestra chortina (los más afortunados), o en casa jugando a vuestro juego favorito, recordad que tito Fargo estará remando por ahí.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Oct 2022)

@Fargo, amigo.... sé que es un poco atrevido y quizá por edad no te pillaran (no tengo ni zorra), pero...

¿Has pensado en el ejército? Si no tienes problemas de visión, te estas mazando y tal... informate, igual te pillarian, igual incluso tendrías techo y comida en el cuartel (eso si, tendrías que trabajar en lo que te dijesen).... ignoro si con 33 tacos te pillarian, que a lo mejor si eh... si fisicamente estas fuerte, te estas mazando y de visión no tienes problemas.... quizá les pase como en la iglesia catódica apostódica y bobánica, que tienen falta de vocación y necesiten gente.

Si existe la posibilidad de que te pillen e incluso te has informado, sin dejar aún el curro de altos vuelos que posees, te llevas algún folleto o papeles y los dejas por casa para que los vea tu madre....

Si los ve... ¿Fargo hijo mio que es esto?, pues madre, como me dijiste que igual me cobrabas un alquiler, estoy pensando en meterme en el ejército y como estalle la III Guerra Mundial, igual te quedas sin hijo o igual hago alguna hazaña y salgo en los libros de historia.... vete tú a saber!!!

¡Piensalo! El uniforme da morbo, igual las chortinas pizpiretas irian detrás de ti loquitas por ese soldado de brazacos atléticos!!!

No sé, que a lo mejor es una chorrada eh.

¡Ánimo!

P.D Lo digo medio en broma, medio en serio.


----------



## Proto (23 Oct 2022)

2 de cada 5 están quemados. Poco me parece. Hoy en la sexta TV:









Sí, el síndrome del trabajador quemado existe: signos y datos de la situación en España


España tiene un gran problema con sus estructuras de trabajo y producción, que cada vez provocan un mayor descontento y desafección a la labor entre trabajadores. Casi la mitad se ha sentido identificada con síntomas la falta de expectativas o de motivación.




www.lasexta.com





En la sexta noche ha dicho una joven haber gastado 17.000 euros en formación para nada porque no ha mejorado su salario.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo, amigo.... sé que es un poco atrevido y quizá por edad no te pillaran (no tengo ni zorra), pero...
> 
> ¿Has pensado en el ejército? Si no tienes problemas de visión, te estas mazando y tal... informate, igual te pillarian



Tengo 34 años, ya no puedo entrar por edad.
Hay que pensar en otra cosa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Oct 2022)

farguito el fraca, cambia el título del hilo a remero empedernido jajjajaj

tu mami me lo confirmó


Karlova dijo:


> Son los jóvenes casapapis la evolución? la nueva adaptación al medio en un entorno hostil como el actual? La filosofía estoica de los antiguos encarnada en unos jóvenes millennials? El Zenón de Chamberí? El Marco Aurelio de Moratalaz? La roca que resiste años de tempestades en el mar
> 
> Jóvenes que ahorran sus 1000€ mensuales y que forman un capital poco a poco que el futuro trabajará para ellos vs jóvenes que ganan 1000€ y pagan 600 a un casero, 100 a iberdrola, 60 a telefónica, saquen sus propias conclusiones



los de abajo al menos son independientes y tienen algo de libertad, pueden llevar a la novia a zumbar sin problema, pueden ir en pelotas, pueden cagar con la puerta abierta, ventajas innumerables de no casapapiear, aunque para el fraca farguito medio son pocas ya que suele ser auti y subnormal como el autor del jilo


Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, voy a prepararme para remar.
> Cuando estéis por ahí con vuestra chortina (los más afortunados), o en casa jugando a vuestro videojuego favorito, recordad que tito Fargo estará remando por ahí.



Jajaja fracafargo


----------



## McNulty (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La vida es seguir vivo y punto.
> No caigamos en frases lapidarias sobre la vida, como si solo hubiera un camino.
> Hay que adaptarse al valor del dinero, y un sueldo de 1200 euros en 2022 no es lo mismo que 200.000 pesetas que ganaba cualquier operario o camarero en 1990.
> Ahora todo es mucho más difícil, y hay que medir cada paso que damos.
> Independizarse porque "ejj que hay que volar del nido" sin tener en cuenta otras variables importantes como el sueldo de cada uno y el valor del dinero me parece un cuñadismo, con el debido respeto.



De todas maneras, sabiendo que tu madre te obligaría a pagar alquiler (vaya tela también...), que diferencia hay entre compartir piso y vivir en casapapi?

Compartir piso no es tan traumático como te venden algunos floreros. Si pillas gente tranquila, cada uno hace su vida y no hay muchos problemas. Y hasta puedes hacer amigos que te presenten coñitos.

Eso, o pillarte tu solo un alquiler en zona muy barata. Pero claro, Madrid está cada vez más caro en todos los sitios. Y las zonas baratas suelen ser nidos de inmis.

Con el colchón que tienes debes hacer algo, tienes que invertirlo. Dejándolo en el banco durante años está perdiendo valor. A no ser que quieras cipotecarte en un futuro. Que esa es otra opción que tienes, conozco a un amigo que hizo eso, ahorró mucho de casapapi hasta que pagó la entrada de un piso.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De todas maneras, sabiendo que tu madre te obligaría a pagar alquiler (vaya tela también...), que diferencia hay entre compartir piso y vivir en casapapi?



Si finalmente mi madre tiene los cojones de pedirme un alquiler (y los tiene, es una mujer de las de antes), me iré inmediatamente.
Tengo la opción de ir a casa de mi padre, el viejo está solo y agradecerá la compañía.
Yo pagaría luz, agua y comida, pero me ahorraría pagar un alquiler (el mayor gasto con diferencia).


----------



## Proto (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si finalmente mi madre tiene los cojones de pedirme un alquiler (y los tiene, es una mujer de las de antes), me iré inmediatamente.
> Tengo la opción de ir a casa de mi padre, el viejo está solo y agradecerá la compañía.
> Yo pagaría luz, agua y comida, pero me ahorraría pagar un alquiler (el mayor gasto con diferencia).



Irte a un piso de mierda de 40k sin ascensor? aquí todos los españoles quieren pisos de 200k


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Señores, turno de noche HECHO.
Remo, luego existo.


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

al fin algo interesante en el hilo xd


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo, amigo.... sé que es un poco atrevido y quizá por edad no te pillaran (no tengo ni zorra), pero...
> 
> ¿Has pensado en el ejército? Si no tienes problemas de visión, te estas mazando y tal... informate, igual te pillarian, igual incluso tendrías techo y comida en el cuartel (eso si, tendrías que trabajar en lo que te dijesen).... ignoro si con 33 tacos te pillarian, que a lo mejor si eh... si fisicamente estas fuerte, te estas mazando y de visión no tienes problemas.... quizá les pase como en la iglesia catódica apostódica y bobánica, que tienen falta de vocación y necesiten gente.
> 
> ...



yo estuve ahí años y es un curro de mierda como otro cualquiera por 1000€

y encima con un montón de normas que no tienes en otros curros,basura

y la edad eran 28 máximo

lo suyo es que oposite a policía o guardia civil cobrando 2000€ ahí ya se le pueden acercar chortinas que quieran hipoteca-larvas xd

lo repito y no se cuantas veces van ya,que se vaya de putas como cualquier remero y asunto zanjado...


----------



## Red Herring (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si finalmente mi madre tiene los cojones de pedirme un alquiler (y los tiene, es una mujer de las de antes), me iré inmediatamente.
> Tengo la opción de ir a casa de mi padre, el viejo está solo y agradecerá la compañía.
> Yo pagaría luz, agua y comida, pero me ahorraría pagar un alquiler (el mayor gasto con diferencia).



Okupa el piso


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (23 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> ¿Dos años sin follar? Pero vete de putas cabrón, eso no puede ser bueno para la salud y el carácter.



y esto es bueno para la salud y el carácter???


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

No es mi caso, por eso digo que si quiere que me vaya de alquiler me iré.
Con mi sueldo pagando un alquiler viviría como un desgraciado, remar para subsistir sin caprichos y seguir remando.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo estuve ahí años y es un curro de mierda como otro cualquiera por 1000€
> 
> y encima con un montón de normas que no tienes en otros curros,basura



Alguno se va del ejército pero sigue yendo a otros curros con la mochila de militar, con las tías da puntos decir que estuviste en Afganistán, aprovecha.


----------



## insanekiller (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si finalmente mi madre tiene los cojones de pedirme un alquiler (y los tiene, es una mujer de las de antes), me iré inmediatamente.
> Tengo la opción de ir a casa de mi padre, el viejo está solo y agradecerá la compañía.
> Yo pagaría luz, agua y comida, pero me ahorraría pagar un alquiler (el mayor gasto con diferencia).



Alguna novedad¿ no se supone que la condición era que tenias que remar? No lo entiendo, que ha pasado ahora? si el punto es que no puedes estar en su casa sin remar al estar remando no lo estas incumpliendo, que pasa que por verte las cartas se va a extralimitar? que se goda (con respeto a ella claro) pero eso no vale.

Si. Te ha visto las cartas, te ha pillado, pero y que? estas remando, al estar remando no tiene poder, y no esta manteniendo a un vago como quiera pensarse, solo a alguien que de otra manera seria aplastado como le pasa a muchos por todo lo que tienes que pagar ya solo para sobrevivir como la casa comida luz etc.

Sinceramente por mucho q le joda que su hijo no sea un tonto util y alguien con mentalidad no esclava se va a tener que aguantar, o que pasa que ahora va a hacer de poli del pensamiento?, pfff vaya tela, es que lo extrapolo a mi vida y me da coraje, ya no se hasta dónde cojones quieren llegar, bastante que aguantamos sin una moza porque al ser casapapis te ven como si no supieras vestirte tu solo, cuando todo esto va de puto dinero y que no le pienso puto dar a un rentista de mierda 1 solo eur(comedme los huevos por detrás que vivo de gratis en uno de los sitios donde el m2 es de los más caros hijos de puta que solo tenéis el pisito porque llegasteis pronto). 

Por mi que hagan lo que quieran, ya te digo fargo que esto es una guerra de desgaste, no solo hacia tu madre si no ante todo, ahora puedes ver las cosas mas claras y ya sabes lo que hay, asi que paciencia y poco a poco, que te queda de momento una buena temporada de remo, supongo que lo de que te ibas a quedar en casa viendo la tele al llegar a los 50k no te lo crees ni tu, pero bueno ya has podido reafirmar como estan las cosas y bueno disfruta del poco domingo que queda


----------



## DonKs (23 Oct 2022)

Bueno chavalada os voy a contar una de las mayores pacadas que he hecho y creo que haré en el curro.

Resulta que hago Power Points de Power Bis. Tal cual y como suena. Los jefes tienen un power bi (informe inteligente) donde encontrar toda la información de los clientes. Una especie de 360 del cliente a seleccionar. Pues me piden que les haga presentaciones en Power Point de algo que ya está hecho en Power BI... Malgastando recursos y mi tiempo XDD


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Si. Te ha visto las cartas, te ha pillado, pero y que? estas remando, al estar remando no tiene poder



Tras la conversación del otro día ha cambiado todo, porque yo sigo remando pero ahora parece que voy a remar porque lo dice ella.
Solo le dije que en 2023 quería pillarme una excedencia porque estaba quemado psicológicamente del trabajo, que necesitaba parar un poco.
Que yo siga remando sin cogerme la excedencia es darle la razón a ella, así de simple.
Es como si estuviera obligado a trabajar, una situación muy desagradable que no deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.
Saber que no tienes escapatoria, que estás acorralado en tu casa y en el remo, que no puedes parar de trabajar por muy malo que sea el trabajo...
Cómo se llama la película?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Acabas de describir la vida del 90% de la gente de este país. Y tú lo has dicho: son tus padres quienes deben permitirte seguir viviendo ahí, por lo que les pones en una encrucijada. La vida es salir ahí fuera hamijo.



Las langostas en su pecado llevan su penitencia, han destruido a la siguiente generación pero solo lo sufren a ver a sus hijos.

A la vez no son conscientes de que si hijo no se va porque han destruido la sociedad.


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Las langostas en su pecado llevan su penitencia, han destruido a la siguiente generación pero solo lo sufren a ver a sus hijos.
> 
> A *la vez no son conscientes de que si hijo no se va porque han destruido la* sociedad.



El % de casapapismo que hay que es bastante alto refleja lo contrario, yo creo que los padres si son conscientes que actualmente no hay trabajo y todo está mucho más caro que cuando esos mismos padres eran jóvenes, y que el joven suele independizarse , lo normal, cuando hay pareja y proyecto de vida .

Hoy con las leyes, la viogen, los divorcios, lo inestables e inconformistas e hipergámicas que son las mujeres que enseguida te dejan porque quieren probar otras pollas o ser libres, no te puedes fiar de ellas, hoy ni hay pareja ni proyecto de vida para muchos jóvenes sobre todo tios y los padres lo saben.

Los jóvenes y no tan jóvenes actuales no van a tener las mismas opciones que sus padres y vivirán mucho peor, eso si Franco malo y que nadie lo mencione que es facha y malo. Maldito pais de mierda


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tras la conversación del otro día ha cambiado todo, porque yo sigo remando pero ahora parece que voy a remar porque lo dice ella.
> Solo le dije que en 2023 quería pillarme una excedencia porque estaba quemado psicológicamente del trabajo, que necesitaba parar un poco.
> Que yo siga remando sin cogerme la excedencia es darle la razón a ella, así de simple.
> Es como si estuviera obligado a trabajar, una situación muy desagradable que no le deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.
> ...




Rambo era un nini y buscaba remo

Trabajo de lavacoches creo recordar.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Rambo era un nini y buscaba remo
> 
> Trabajo de lavacoches creo recordar.



En Rambo 3 se dedicaba a las peleas clandestinas, al menos no pagaba impuestos.


----------



## insanekiller (23 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El % de casapapismo que hay que es bastante alto refleja lo contrario, yo creo que los padres si son conscientes que actualmente no hay trabajo y todo está mucho más caro que cuando esos mismos padres eran jóvenes, y que el joven suele independizarse , lo normal, cuando hay pareja y proyecto de vida .
> 
> Hoy con las leyes, la viogen, los divorcios, lo inestables e inconformistas e hipergámicas que son las mujeres que enseguida te dejan porque quieren probar otras pollas o ser libres, no te puedes fiar de ellas, hoy ni hay pareja ni proyecto de vida para muchos jóvenes sobre todo tios y los padres lo saben.
> 
> Los jóvenes y no tan jóvenes actuales no van a tener las mismas opciones que sus padres y vivirán mucho peor, eso si Franco malo y que nadie lo mencione que es facha y malo. Maldito pais de mierda



Les da todo igual, solo ven el resultado, si osas compararlos te dirán que fueron muy desgraciados porque no tenían movil 5g ni podían ir a mallorca, y se escudaran en gilipolleces y trivialidades que tenemos ahora como la tv o el internet que tenemos ahora (el cual ellos también disfrutan), y que en su época estaban muy limitados, cuando a menos que fueras un inutil total te podias comer el mundo y empezando desde abajo podías llegar a jefe eso sin contar el hecho de que el llamarte funcionario estaba mal visto y era casi un insulto.

Pero bueno que se le va a hacer las cosas son así, admitámoslo han ganado y no hay mucho que hacer salvo mirar por uno y procurar que la hostia no sea muy grande.


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En Rambo 3 se dedicaba a las peleas clandestinas, al menos no pagaba impuestos.



Asi es..
En la 2 es mantenido en la cárcel pero lo dejan en libertad si lleva a cabo la misión de liberar prisioneros americanos en vietnam,

Cuando termina la misión se despide del coronel y de ahi tira para camboya o laos y se dedica a a las peleas clandestinas ( parte III).


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El % de casapapismo que hay que es bastante alto refleja lo contrario, yo creo que los padres si son conscientes que actualmente no hay trabajo y todo está mucho más caro que cuando esos mismos padres eran jóvenes,



Pues mi madre no, se quedó en los tiempos de pleno empleo del PP, y como ella mucha gente mayor que cree firmemente que "en España, el que quiere trabajar trabaja".
Y esto nos afecta directamente a los que vivimos con ellos porque el sueldo no nos da para nada, eso el que tenga trabajo.


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues mi madre no, se quedó en los tiempos de pleno empleo del PP, y como ella mucha gente mayor que cree firmemente que "en España, el que quiere trabajar trabaja".




Tu tuviste algo de suerte, llegar y besar el santo. Pero la realidad que sin padrino jodida la cosa hoy en dia.

Hay trabajo mierdero eso si, de comercial, para hosteleria ( si vives en zona turistica o costa, pero mal pagado...

Trabajos normales de 1100€ al mes o más tipo fábricas , oficinas, conserje... no hay nada.

Otra opción autónomo pero para eso también tienes que saber hacer algo que sea demandado ( fontaneria, albañileria....


----------



## Bizarroff (23 Oct 2022)

Es que me imagino decirles a mis viejos que vuelvo a casa tras pirarme hace 28 años porque quiero pillar una excedencia para tocarme los cojones y mi padre con 80 años a la espalda me encorre a varazos hasta el mismo fin del mundo 

El ejército una auténtica puta mierda, no me presenté a hacer la mili cuando tocaba porque llevaba dos años trabajando en Francia, me cazó la Guardia Civil unos diez días después en Portbou ya que venía en tren yo, me llevaron preso primero a la comandancia de Gerona y días después en furgón al cuartel, no me dejaron salir durante el primer mes de instrucción castigado, no me dejaron tocar un arma durante todo el servicio por los exámenes psiquiátricos (pero tampoco me echaban los muy hijos de puta), me hicieron jurar bandera con los enfermos porque no podía desfilar al estar rebajado de armas y para colmo no me dejaron salir de allí hasta quince días después de que licenciaran a mi unidad por tener un mes de arresto pendiente.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> *Es que me imagino decirles a mis viejos que vuelvo a casa tras pirarme *hace 28 años porque quiero pillar una excedencia para tocarme los cojones y mi padre con 80 años a la espalda me encorre a varazos hasta el mismo fin del mundo



Es que yo no me he ido, lo único que cambia es que no remaría.
Los caprichos me los pagaría yo con mis ahorros (para eso ahorré, para ponerme una autopaguita) en lugar de cobrar el sueldo de la empresa.
Eso sí, como tenga que irme de alquiler la autopaguita mensual tendrá que ser gorda, viviendo de alquiler los ahorros volarían rápidamente.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo estuve ahí años y es un curro de mierda como otro cualquiera por 1000€
> 
> y encima con un montón de normas que no tienes en otros curros,basura
> 
> ...



Si, ya vi que el sueldo de un soldado raso son 1000 pavos.

Una puta vergüenza, deberian tener un buen sueldo y no ser usados como una ONG, si no en proteger nuestras fronteras.

En fin, de todas formas, el amigo fargo esta anclado en la queja perpetua y eso no es productivo.
Como mínimo que empiece a buscar curro ya, por ejemplo, un curro a media jornada con horarios un poco más normales y que le deje tiempo para estar mejor consigo mismo y pueda tener la cabeza despejada para planificar otra salida: posibles estudios de algo, oposición, lo que sea.... el problema que tiene (porque a mi me ha pasado), es que esta tan mal, tan asqueado, tan quemado (sindrome de BURN OUT o del trabajador quemado) que no tiene la cabeza lo suficientemente despejada para empezar a moverse. Y lo entiendo, porque yo lo he pasado, es un circulo vicioso del que no se sale hasta que no eres consciente.


----------



## qpow (23 Oct 2022)

Me caes bien Fargo, me pareces buena gente.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 34 años, ya no puedo entrar por edad.
> Hay que pensar en otra cosa.



Creo que la limitación de edad está en 40 tacos, para la policía y los civiles. Igual te interesaba mirarlo.
No se quien me dijo que se jubilaban a los 58. En caso de ser cierto es una gran ventaja, algo para tener en cuenta.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En fin, de todas formas, el amigo fargo esta anclado en la queja perpetua y eso no es productivo.
> Como mínimo que empiece a buscar curro ya, por ejemplo, un curro a media jornada con horarios un poco más normales y que le deje tiempo para estar mejor consigo mismo y pueda tener la cabeza despejada para planificar otra salida: posibles estudios de algo, oposición, lo que sea.... *el problema que tiene (porque a mi me ha pasado), es que esta tan mal, tan asqueado, tan quemado (sindrome de BURN OUT o del trabajador quemado)* que no tiene la cabeza lo suficientemente despejada para empezar a moverse.



Ni idea que existía ese término, los ingleses tienen palabras para todo.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (23 Oct 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> *El gym es para maricones qué e vais a ver otras pollas, lo primero será que dejes esa mierda atontao maricon*. Buscate un deporte que te diviertas parguelazo y si hay tías mejor.
> 
> De chortinear olvídate, con 34 pauper autista y nulo social tú rango es 30-39 y da gracias.



*SACRILEGIO!!*


----------



## Javito Putero (23 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Creo que la limitación de edad está en 40 tacos, para la policía y los civiles. Igual te interesaba mirarlo.
> No se quien me dijo que se jubilaban a los 58. En caso de ser cierto es una gran ventaja, algo para tener en cuenta.



no te van a a meter ahi siendo viejo y con carrera


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> no te van a a meter ahi siendo viejo y con carrera



No había hablado de policías ni guardias civiles, y eso que coincido con ellos todo el rato en mi trabajo.
Señores, este colectivo ahora mismo vive en una burbuja.
Al menos los que veo en el aeropuerto no hacen absolutamente nada en todo el día, alguna incidencia menor una vez al mes y poco más.
Se pasan el día yendo a tomar café, ligando con todo lo que tenga chocho, sacando teléfonos de tías y hablando de gilipolleces entre ellos.
Y....todo esto ganando el doble o el triple que yo por las mismas horas.
Veo ese panorama a diario, yo deslomándome y ellos de risas y fiestas con las chortis.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Un día, mientras me estaba deslomando en el remo, me dijo un guardia civil que miraba la faena sin dar un palo al agua como siempre:
"Fargo, voy a sentarme que llevo una hora de pie y ya me duelen las piernas".
Esto es TOTALMENTE VERÍDICO, que me parta un rayo si miento.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Hilo muy derroyente, chavales.
Si veis que os supera lo que leéis aquí, Calopez ha abierto una plataforma:


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno se va del ejército pero sigue yendo a otros curros con la mochila de militar, con las tías da puntos decir que estuviste en Afganistán, aprovecha.



lo que da puntos es que seas chad y tengas piso propio y se puedan ir a tu piso a vivir contigo te den o no un dinero 

pero claro eso no está al alcande todos xd


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un día, mientras me estaba deslomando en el remo, me dijo un guardia civil que miraba la faena sin dar un palo al agua como siempre:
> "Fargo, voy a sentarme que llevo una hora de pie y ya me duelen las piernas".
> Esto es TOTALMENTE VERÍDICO, que me parta un rayo si miento.



el otro dia hablé con un excompañero militar que ahora es guardia civil

pues me dijo que está en embajadas en madrid ahí tipo seguridad

y claro o estará de pie o sentado pero siendo el responsable de la seguridad ante cualquier altercado

tu te deslomarás pero no tienes esa responsabilidad,yo no la querría para mi

lo mismo que los policías o médicos que tanto se critican

pd : a ver si te crees que todos están en los aeropuertos ligando con chortis xD

muchos estarán en barrios y pueblos de mala muerte rodeados de chusma todo el dia,eso es según el destino


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (23 Oct 2022)

*B R U T AL*


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues me dijo que está en embajadas en madrid ahí tipo seguridad
> 
> y claro o estará de pie o sentado pero siendo el responsable de la seguridad ante cualquier altercado
> 
> ...



Pues yo prefiero tener esa responsabilidad y cobrando un pastizal de pie o sentado, que se deslomen ellos DE PIE TODO EL DÍA por 1100 euros a ver quién sale más agotado del trabajo.
Lo que me faltaba por ver, un defensor de los perros del Gobierno diciendo que trabajan más que yo...


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *B R U T AL*



Eso digo yo, a veces sale uno mosqueado del hilo.


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un día, mientras me estaba deslomando en el remo, me dijo un guardia civil que miraba la faena sin dar un palo al agua como siempre:
> "Fargo, voy a sentarme que llevo una hora de pie y ya me duelen las piernas".
> Esto es TOTALMENTE VERÍDICO, que me parta un rayo si miento.



La verdad que esa es la realidad van de paseo, patrullando y poniendo multa a los remeros, generalmente. La TV que los saca dando palos a chusma o metiéndose en reyertas o yendo detrás de los narcos, eso es anecdótico.


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero tener esa responsabilidad y cobrando un pastizal, que se deslomen ellos todo el día por 1100 euros a ver quién sale más agotado del trabajo.
> Lo que me faltaba por ver, un defensor de los perros con placa del Gobierno diciendo que trabajan más que yo...



yo no he dicho que se eslomen mas que tu,aprende a leer

he dicho que tienen una responsabilidad ciudadana que tu no tienes y por eso cobran el doble

si dices que prefieres esa responsabilidad y cobrando un pastizal pues ahí tienes las oposiciones que aprobaron ellos y que tenemos todos como opción

oposita y aprueba y cobrarás 2.000€ sin eslomarte,nadie te lo prohibe xd


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no he dicho que se eslomen mas que tu,aprende a leer
> 
> he dicho que *tienen una responsabilidad ciudadana *que tu no tienes y por eso cobran el doble
> 
> ...




Cual? puedes citar algunas de esas responsabilidades ciudadanas?


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no he dicho que se eslomen mas que tu,aprende a leer
> 
> he dicho que tienen una responsabilidad ciudadana que tu no tienes y por



Y yo te estoy diciendo que son unos perros abusones que se pasan el día escaqueándose de su trabajo, ligando con las tías y hablando de gilipolleces todo el rato.
Esto LO HE VISTO YO, no me lo ha contado nadie.
Tú crees que a esa gente le importa el ciudadano?
Podría comentar lo que hacen cuando se pierde dinero en el aeropuerto (del GTA), pero no quiero que me cierren el hilo.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y yo te estoy diciendo que son unos perros abusones que se pasan el día escaqueándose de su trabajo, ligando con las tías y hablando de gilipolleces todo el rato.
> Esto LO HE VISTO YO, no me lo ha contado nadie.
> Tú crees que a esa gente le importa el ciudadano?
> Podría comentar lo que hacen cuando se pierde dinero en el aeropuerto (del GTA), pero no quiero que me cierren el hilo.



bueno tienen que pasar el rato de algún modo mientras pasan ahí sus horas pertinentes

para estar mirando el suelo pues se la pasan intentando follar chortis

pues igual que hará el que esté empleado en una tienda-comercio y no tenga clientela,o el de it,se pondrá con el tinder a tirar fichas-ver porno o forear

igual que hacen los que se pasan la vida en la universidad sin remar solo por tener contacto con chavalas jóvenes a ver si follan

a esa gente no le importa el ciudadano,están ahí por su nómina

lo mismo que si es un médico,si cobraran 500€ iban a estar ahí,si claro xD


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Cual? puedes citar algunas de esas responsabilidades ciudadanas?



pues que si pasa cualquier altercado son ellos los que tienen que dar la cara mientras tu vas a estar mirando con palomitas el espectáculo desde una distancia considerable

y los policías no solo están en aeropuertos,repito que esos son unos,otros están en barrios de moronegrada,etnia y canis todo el dia metidos en fregaos de estos


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Esto lo he pensado muchas veces.
Las chortinas me ven en la galera, remando seguramente con mala cara y luego no cuela si hablo con ellas como si estuviera genial cuando no lo estoy.
El nuncafollismo también lo huelen, aunque cuando me preguntan si tengo novia les digo que tengo una amiga por ahí, sospecho que no se lo creen, quizás yo sea un mal actor.
Todos los tipos que conozco del curro que ligan son gente alegre, son parlanchines porque están de buen humor y así es como socializan bien con las tías.
Igual si intentara ligar fuera del curro estaría de buen humor, esto casi no lo he probado en los últimos años.
Todos los intentos que he hecho han sido en el curro, he podido hacerlo porque la plantilla está en constante rotación y en el aeropuerto no paran de entrar chortis nuevas.
Los resultados de momento han sido desastrosos, lo único bueno que he podido sacar del aeropuerto son unos pocos ahorros.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

En breve tengo que prepararme, el remo me espera de nuevo.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me caes bien Fargo, me pareces buena gente.



Gracias, amigo.


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí, una ilusión cuando salgo del curro.
"Fargo, ya llegaste del trabajo mi amorrr!"
"Siii cariño, hoy hubo mucho curro y estoy agotado, pero ya estoy en casa".
"Te gusta el pantalón que me compré, me hace el culo gordo?"
"No mi amor, te queda genial, acércate que te lo vea bien".
"Qué malo eres Farguito"
"No sabes cuanto, cariño. Vamos a la cama".


----------



## Mindszenty (23 Oct 2022)

Fracasdomingo.

Mañana a remar


----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Ya estoy en la galera, chavales.
Esta noche solo hay un vuelo a Madrid, intentaré forear lo que se pueda con el wifi del aeropuerto.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fargo (23 Oct 2022)

Ryanair la está liando día sí y día también.
No voléis con Ryanair.


----------



## Murray's (23 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ryanair la está liando día sí y día también.
> No voléis con Ryanair.



Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Javito Putero (24 Oct 2022)

estas un poco mal de la chola XD

no me digas que en tu zona no te puedes comprar nada con 50k.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Qué ha pasado?



Va primero en el ranking de vuelos cancelados.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ryanair la está liando día sí y día también.
> No voléis con Ryanair.




Odio volar, así que tranquilo... creo que para mí es la sensación más asquerosa que existe ir en un tubo de aluminio encerrado flotando precariamente con la fuerza unos motores que esperas que no fallen.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Odio volar, así que tranquilo... creo que para mí es la sensación más asquerosa que existe ir en un tubo de aluminio encerrado flotando precariamente con la fuerza unos motores que esperas que no fallen.



Eso no se lo digas a ninguna tía, viajar es su segunda afición favorita, la primera es poner pollas duras.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Te has mirado todas las páginas del hilo?
Debo ser tu ídolo.


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en la galera, chavales.
> Esta noche solo hay un vuelo a Madrid, intentaré forear lo que se pueda con el wifi del aeropuerto.



Que vuelo, a lo mejor ha sido el mío?? Yo he aterrizado con Paco air a las 00.45-00.50


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso no se lo digas a ninguna tía, viajar es su segunda afición favorita, la primera es poner pollas duras.




Tenía las tetas muy gordas la que lo consiguió, lo odio a muerte lo digo y me quedo tan fresco.

Soy como MA Barracus, le entiendo perfectamente.


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Oct 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Que vuelo, a lo mejor ha sido el mío?? Yo he aterrizado con Paco air a las 00.45-00.50



Se ha retrasado el vuelo de oporto?? Yo venía desde lanzarote


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Odio volar, así que tranquilo... creo que para mí es la sensación más asquerosa que existe ir en un tubo de aluminio encerrado flotando precariamente con la fuerza unos motores que esperas que no fallen.



Yo no lo odio, pero no me gusta viajar, no me aporta nada que no pueda hacer a 100 kms a la redonda de donde vivo, cogiendo el coche.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te has mirado todas las páginas del hilo?
> Debo ser tu ídolo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238464



Hay gente que se lo lee más tarde. A mí me llegan thanks de las primeras páginas.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Se ha retrasado el vuelo de oporto?? Yo venía desde lanzarote



No es ese aeropuerto, amigo.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Señores, con esta me conformo.
Tampoco pido tanto.


----------



## amanciortera (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, con esta me conformo.
> Tampoco pido tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238504



Esa es del moromierda , lo tuyo es el onanismo mientras no soluciones tu cacao mental.


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te has mirado todas las páginas del hilo?
> Debo ser tu ídolo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238464





Está claro que el hilo-chat te está sirviendo de terapia, Fargo. Y más barato que una psicóloga. 
Por cierto cierto, creo que éste es de los pocos hilos que ha rebasado las 500 páginas. FLIPANTE.




eljusticiero dijo:


> Se ha retrasado el vuelo de oporto?? Yo venía desde lanzarote




Muchos viajes, foreo y vida alegre llevas tú para ser un treintañero sin oros.


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí, una ilusión cuando salgo del curro.
> "Fargo, ya llegaste del trabajo mi amorrr!"
> "Siii cariño, hoy hubo mucho curro y estoy agotado, pero ya estoy en casa".
> "Te gusta el pantalón que me compré, me hace el culo gordo?"
> ...





Esto me ha matado!!!


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Oct 2022)

Qué vergüenza, Goyito...  Ya no deseo tu postchortinismo varonil. Xd

A ver, no te quito La razón en algunas cosas (podrías ser el nuevo mesías del Ático, jaja) pero vamos, toda esa energía que gastas en el boxeo, el firts dates, escalada, intercambio de idiomas, y vete a saber si terapias espiritistas, podrías dirigirlo hacia una sola mujer. Precisamente, si la elegida ve que no te encauzas con todo tu ser hacia ella, pensará que andas picoteando de flor en flor, de que no tienes interés real por ella y será cuando la chica también pase del tema.

A muchas chicas les gusta/ necesitan de la CONSTANCIA. Lo efímero asusta y aleja.

Dicho esto, podrías preguntarle a tu amigo cuarentón y casamami la receta de su éxito a la hora de ligar: ahí hay gato encerrado o él se enrolla con mujeres muy calenturientas (que aprovechan lo que les queda de líbido, sin remordimientos ni aspiraciones amorosas).


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Turno de noche hecho.
Me he ido con muy mala hostia, a descansar que el Miércoles vuelvo a la galera.
Ánimo a todos los remeros del hilo.


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es ese aeropuerto, amigo.



Siempre di por hecho que currabas en barajas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche hecho.
> Me he ido con muy mala hostia, a descansar que el Miércoles vuelvo a la galera.
> Ánimo a todos los remeros del hilo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238513



Caguen, he salido con la "vieja" de 29 años apretada y no se, se me está abriendo y tiene la autoestima por los suelos...

Hay un buitre en mi interior, no me noto totalmente en la friendzone, le digo chorradas referentes a que está buena, me empieza a preocupar que me parece una tia estupenda y me pilla todo viejo y con parienta.

Estaba con el Burnout y se me ha pasado jajaja.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Caguen, he salido con la "vieja" de 29 años apretada y no se, *se me está abriendo* *y tiene la autoestima por los suelos...*


----------



## Carpulux (24 Oct 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> A ver, no te quito La razón en algunas cosas (podrías ser el nuevo mesías del Ático, jaja) pero vamos, toda esa energía que gastas en el boxeo, el firts dates, escalada, intercambio de idiomas, y vete a saber si terapias espiritistas, podrías dirigirlo hacia una sola mujer. Precisamente, *si la elegida ve que no te encauzas con todo tu ser hacia ella, pensará que andas picoteando de flor en flor*, de que no tienes interés real por ella y será cuando la chica también pase del tema.
> 
> *A muchas chicas les gusta/ necesitan de la CONSTANCIA. Lo efímero asusta y aleja.*



Muy instructivo, pero tengo alguna duda.

*Sobre la primera frase:* suele decirse que las mujeres pelean por aquellos hombres que tienen _"más opciones"_, entonces si te encauzas con todo tu ser hacia una en concreto, no sé cual tiene razón. ¿No es cierto que les ahuyenta el hombre necesitado y dependiente?.

Y por otro lado, el interés tendrá que ser en ambas direcciones ¿no?, porque si sólo es uno el que está dándole (cómo le ocurre a Fargo) no tiene sentido batallar ¿?, como quien dice necesitas destacar sobre los otros 7-8 (siendo generoso) que están detrás de la misma chica. La mayoría de veces es un esfuerzo inútil.

¿Interés real, qué es?. Quiero decir, cada persona valorará el interés de forma diferente aunque entiendo que hay cosas básicas. Con esto, me refiero que hay algunas que les gusta que estén encima de ellas y otras que no. Luego están aquellas que sienten debilidad justamente por aquel que no les da atención ¡¡!!

*La segunda frase:* Lo efímero aleja. Sí, lo entiendo. Pero también insistir las aleja, me explico, ¿Dónde está el límite que pasa de ser constante a ser un pesado insistente lapa?. La belleza de la otra persona sería una excusa simple. Tras varios años, pienso que insistir a una mujer es contraproducente.

¿Constancia ahí te refieres a _"estar a las duras y las maduras"_?. Pocas valoran eso creo yo... muchas terminan por aburrirse porque tienen muchas opciones abiertas y acaban buscando nuevas emociones...

Saludos.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Mañana libro, tengo unos juegos pendientes de la play 4, los compré hace meses y ni siquiera les he quitado el plástico.
Alguien que entienda de videojuegos, cuál me recomendáis para desatar la furia remera aniquilando todo lo que se mueve?
- Ghost of Tshushima
- Far Cry 5
- Hitman 3


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1239085



Bueno, no nos pasemos... Tanto no nos quitan, solo hay que mirar una nómina y ahí está todo. Los demás países de Europa (la mayoría) son igual o mas ladrones que españa en todos los sentidos: retenciones, iva, impuestos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Siempre di por hecho que currabas en barajas.



Yo apuesto por el Levante.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Los demás países de Europa (la mayoría) son igual o mas ladrones que España en todos los sentidos.



Aquí hay un ensañamiento, se juntan todas las malas hierbas:
Hacienda, políticos corruptos, funcivagos, Cayetanos con enchufe bajo el brazo, langostas, rentistas, masones, pensionistas, independentistas, Casa Real, banqueros, progres, moronegros peligrosos, gitanos paguiteros, abusones con placa, enfermeros tiktokeros, Charos, feminazis, jóvenes divas porqueyolovalgo, tertulianos de tv, gafapastas, aplaudidores de balcón, pagafantas defensores de las locuras de la mujer...
Y remeros que mantenemos el circo sin estar de acuerdo con él.


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Chavales, acabo de venir del gym y el *nuncafollismo *está haciendo mella en mí.
En el gym veo chortinas apretadísimas haciendo posturitas sexuales con la excusa del ejercicio, en el aeropuerto veo chortinas muy apretadas que pasan a mi lado y me hablan por trabajo todo el rato, en el supermercado veo chortinas con blusas sin sujetador, marcando pubis y enseñando el culo, en la playa veo chortinas enseñándolo todo con un tanga que no tapa prácticamente nada....
Yo intento pasar del tema, pero el tema está por todas partes, en mis tiempos las tías no vestían tan provocativamente.
Madre del amor hermoso, cuanta putilla prieta y yo tan viejo.


----------



## ffss (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## ffss (24 Oct 2022)

VEED - Es tu nieta abuela.mp4


----------



## Fargo (24 Oct 2022)

Da igual tío, que te quiten lo bailado.
Que se lo digan a este:


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, acabo de venir del gym y el *nuncafollismo *está haciendo mella en mí.
> En el gym veo chortinas apretadísimas haciendo posturitas sexuales con la excusa del ejercicio, en el aeropuerto veo chortinas muy apretadas que pasan a mi lado y me hablan por trabajo todo el rato, en el supermercado veo chortinas con blusas sin sujetador, marcando pubis y enseñando el culo, en la playa veo chortinas enseñándolo todo con un tanga que no tapa prácticamente nada....
> Yo intento pasar del tema, pero el tema está por todas partes, en mis tiempos las tías no vestían tan provocativamente.
> *Madre del amor hermoso, cuanta putilla prieta y yo tan viejo.*
> ...





Está canción que he puesto por lo que ha dicho en la última frase el amigo fargo, seria a día de hoy completamente censurada.....¡MADRE MIA! ¡Qué escándalo!


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Está canción que he puesto por lo que ha dicho en la última frase el amigo fargo, seria a día de hoy completamente censurada.....¡MADRE MIA! ¡Qué escándalo!


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Hoy ha sido un día duro chavales, sigo sin hablarme con mi madre y la situación en casa es incómoda.
Mañana tengo el día libre, el plan es coger el coche temprano y me iré por ahí, comeré fuera y volveré casi de noche para prepararme porque el Miércoles vuelvo a madrugar.
Ya no estoy cómodo en el trabajo y tampoco en casa, intentaré seguir escribiendo algo pero no tengo ganas de nada ya.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día duro chavales, sigo sin hablarme con mi madre y la situación en casa es incómoda.
> Mañana tengo el día libre, el plan es coger el coche temprano y me iré por ahí, comeré fuera y volveré casi de noche para prepararme porque el Miércoles vuelvo a madrugar.
> Ya no estoy cómodo en el trabajo y tampoco en casa, intentaré seguir escribiendo algo pero no tengo ganas de nada ya.



Este hilo parece un Blog, eso sí para todos los públicos porque no hay nada de fornicio.

Si vives en una isla vete a un sitio de inglesas borrachas, yo es lo que haría...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día duro chavales, sigo sin hablarme con mi madre y la situación en casa es incómoda.
> Mañana tengo el día libre, el plan es coger el coche temprano y me iré por ahí, comeré fuera y volveré casi de noche para prepararme porque el Miércoles vuelvo a madrugar.
> Ya no estoy cómodo en el trabajo y tampoco en casa, intentaré seguir escribiendo algo pero no tengo ganas de nada ya.



A ver... habla con tu madre, dale dos besos y dile: "Mamá, olvida todo lo que te dije el otro día, no están las cosas para dejar el curro, pero has de entender que no soy feliz y algo tendré que hacer, cambiar y evolucionar y eso pasa por dejar eso curro y hacer otra cosa. Exactamente no sé el que y cuando, pero ten por seguro que lo averiguaré".

Le das dos besazos y le dices: Te quiero un montón!!!

Con las mamis con la mentalidad "antigüa" hay que aparentar.

Ya verás como volveis a estar tranquilos.


----------



## Manosnegras (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Rema Fargo, rema o te cobro un alquiler!"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229615



Acabo de leer la historia, te dio el discurso de langosta que vivió bonanzas, lo típico. Yo dejaría de remar, pillaría el paro y otearía otras opciones con más calma y con las pilas cargadas. 

Discutir con una madre es como hablar con una pared (con cualquier mujer realmente), tú haces y ella acepta, punto, no hay lugar a discusión. Ni te va a echar ni te puede echar (al menos fácilmente) y si se quiere quejar que hubiese abortado cojones, págale tus gastos si no lo haces y ya, se le pasará la gilipollez más tarde o más temprano.

Lo más importante es tu salud mental y que empieces a cumplir expectativas, no terminar tirándote a las vías del tren por llevar una vida que sientes que es una mierda y en la que no avanzas. Suerte y ánimo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Acabo de leer la historia, te dio el discurso de langosta que vivió bonanzas, lo típico. Yo dejaría de remar, pillaría el paro y otearía otras opciones con más calma y con las pilas cargadas.
> 
> Discutir con una madre es como hablar con una pared (con cualquier mujer realmente), tú haces y ella acepta, punto, no hay lugar a discusión. Ni te va a echar ni te puede echar (al menos fácilmente) y si se quiere quejar que hubiese abortado cojones, págale tus gastos si no lo haces y ya, se le pasará la gilipollez más tarde o más temprano.
> 
> Lo más importante es tu salud mental y que empieces a cumplir expectativas, no terminar tirándote a las vías del tren por llevar una vida que sientes que es una mierda y en la que no avanzas. Suerte y ánimo.



Las madres son para echarlas de comer aparte.

Pero son nuestras madres... algunas serán un poco brujas, pero son nuestras madres, y madre no hay más que una.
Seguro que puede encontrar un punto de entendimiento.

Yo veo que esta demasiado obsesionado con las chortis, y esa obsesión le impide pensar con lógica.


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A ver... habla con tu madre, dale dos besos y dile: "Mamá, olvida todo lo que te dije el otro día



Es que yo no olvido lo que me dijo ella, dice que cuando voy a trabajar ella descansa y tiene la casa para ella.
Qué clase de madre es esa?
Le estoy contando que estoy mal psicológicamente por el trabajo y solo piensa en su descanso?
Y encima amenazando con cobrarme un alquiler de una casa ya pagada si dejo de remar, con el dineral que cobra al mes de pensión?
Que le den por culo a mi madre, a la casa y a todo.
No es buen momento para hablar de nada, que pida disculpas primero.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí hay un ensañamiento, se juntan todas las malas hierbas:
> Hacienda, políticos, funcivagos, Cayetanos con enchufe debajo del brazo, langostas, rentistas, masones, pensionistas, independentistas, Casa Real, banqueros, progres, moronegros peligrosos, gitanos paguiteros, abusones con placa, enfermeros tiktokeros, Charos, feminazis, jóvenes divas porqueyolovalgo, tertulianos de tv, gafapastas, aplaudidores de balcón, pagafantas defensores de las locuras de la mujer...
> Y remeros que mantenemos el circo sin estar de acuerdo con él.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1239152



joder que puta razon tienes. Todo el puto mundo me da asco.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dice que si pido una excedencia me empieza a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en su casa (la casa está pagada y ella cobra una buena pensión).
> Vamos, que me haría la vida imposible si dejo de remar, básicamente.
> Le dije: "y si me echan del trabajo?"
> "Pues ya encontrarás otra cosa, en España el que quiere trabajar trabaja".
> Esta mujer se quedó en la posguerra.



Quiere que te vayas, te esta lanzando indirectas bastante directas.


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

No puedo dar crédito a lo subnormales que son tíos que ya son viejos y parecen niños estúpidos que no saben nada de la vida como este bobo @Fargo.

Las tías buscan tíos bien situados con dinero suficiente para tener hijos y vida de nivel con muchos amigos viajes y estatus. Lo demás les da lo mismo, gym, careto, game... Chorradas. Peor aún, puedes matarte a esfuerzo saliendo a ligar y conseguirlo a menudo que van a pasar de ti al poco tiempo con excusas si eres pobre y poca cosa.

Ser un currela sin estatus y dinero y plantearse ligar es perder el tiempo, solo les interesa tu dinero y estatus, ni músculos ni cara ni pollas.


----------



## Manosnegras (25 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Las madres son para echarlas de comer aparte.
> 
> Pero son nuestras madres... algunas serán un poco brujas, pero son nuestras madres, y madre no hay más que una.
> Seguro que puede encontrar un punto de entendimiento.
> ...



Sí, en eso tienes razón pero son mujeres, y en mi opinión en un tema así no existe el diálogo, puede intentarlo claro que sí, pero no creo que sea un diálogo basado en la lógica y el raciocinio, primará las emociones y la cabezonería, si gusta de teatro y manipulación a lo mejor cuela, emociones por emociones, te quiero y esas cosas, pero no solucionará el problema de base porque seguirá con la misma lógica de látigo = bueno.

La única solución que a mí me ha funcionado en la vida es comportarme como un hombre, tomar las riendas y hacer lo que estime oportuno sin esperar opiniones ni diálogos que al final te convierten en un niño que no sale del redil por estar supeditado a y el miedo de otros.

Cuando ella quiera hablar porque ve que no puede doblegar su voluntad irá mansa como un cordero a dialogar, entenderle o hacer como que no ha pasado nada, al fin y al cabo es su hijo. Hasta entonces va a estar jugando al dictador con el tengo razón y haces lo que te diga.

Aclaro que esto es mi opinión personal y sin ánimo de ofender, tanto le puede funcionar una cosa como otra pero lo que considero que no puede hacer es ser esclavo de dos amos y carne de suicidio por vivir una vida que no quiere ni debe.


----------



## Lukatovic (25 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> y esto es bueno para la salud y el carácter???



Pero ponte condon mamón!


----------



## Lukatovic (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es nada bueno, sobre todo si eres un chaval joven y deportista.
> Pierdes la alegría de vivir, ves chortinas por la calle y entiendes que ninguna es para ti.
> Te vas cerrando cada vez más y caminas cabizbajo por la calle.
> A veces voy al Mercadona y noto que la cajera Charo se asusta, hay mujeres que perciben la DERROICIÓN en los desconocidos.
> Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.



Pues justo para no entrar en esa espiral están las putas, sin duda de las mejores formas en las que se puede gastar el dinero.


----------



## Lukatovic (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tengo garaje, tendría que ser de techo duro sí o sí para dejarlo en la calle.
> He visto que los antiguos mx5 están carísimos de segunda mano, hay una burbuja.



Mira, de techo duro y no están nada caros:


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> No puedo dar crédito a lo subnormales que son tíos que ya son viejos y parecen niños estúpidos que no saben nada de la vida como este bobo @Fargo.
> 
> Las tías buscan tíos bien situados con dinero suficiente para tener hijos y vida de nivel con muchos amigos viajes y estatus. Lo demás les da lo mismo, gym, careto, game... Chorradas. Peor aún, puedes matarte a esfuerzo saliendo a ligar y conseguirlo a menudo que van a pasar de ti al poco tiempo con excusas si eres pobre y poca cosa.
> 
> *Ser un currela sin estatus y dinero y plantearse ligar es perder el tiempo, *solo les interesa tu dinero y estatus, ni músculos ni cara ni pollas.



Habló el chico listo de la clase...
Cómo explicas que haya tíos del montón que trabajan en lo mismo que yo y tengan novia chortina?


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Quiere que te vayas, te esta lanzando indirectas bastante directas.



Puede ser, pero hasta que no me diga que me vaya de su casa no me voy.
Sin casapapismo yendo de alquiler con mi sueldo viviría como un desgraciado sudando para llegar a fin de mes, remando para pagar facturas y sin caprichos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Puede ser, pero hasta que no me diga que me vaya de su casa no me voy.



Haces bien, mantente fuerte. No saben lo jodida que esta hoy la vida, ya casi no se puede ni pagar una habitacion con los salarios. Como sigamos asi, entrar en un campo de concentracion va a ser mejor opcion.

En un futuro cercano, yo me veo dando palos y durmiendo en un cajero como no me den una paguita. Tanto estudiar y prepararse para hacer el gilipollas.


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Haces bien, mantente fuerte. No saben lo jodida que esta hoy la vida, ya casi no se puede ni pagar una habitacion con los salarios.



Es una vergüenza, cobrando 1100 euros a jornada completa ya no vas a ningún lado, independizado te pasas el día remando solo para pagar el alojamiento, la comida y el coche necesario para ir a remar.
Al menos de casapapi puedo darme algún lujo, si pierdo eso estoy perdido.


----------



## Carpulux (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo, piensa que una chorti de esas te puede arruinar la vida y volverte loco. La mayoría queremos eso (nos ha jodido), pero el tema está complicado y es que estás obsesionado de cojones.  

Te coge una que se quiera aprovechar y te destroza mentalmente. Ve con pies de plomo. Detrás de la belleza puede haber mucha maldad. Baja a la tierra.

Vete a tu puta bola y practica conversación con la charo. A esa ya no la ves tan atractiva así que creo que te desenvolverás mejor. 

Como diría Aiverson. Practice.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (25 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Pero ponte condon mamón!



Eso y peor te pasa como toques cualquier parte de la guarra


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Fargo, piensa que una chorti de esas te puede arruinar la vida y volverte loco. La mayoría queremos eso (nos ha jodido), pero el tema está complicado y es que estás obsesionado de cojones.
> Vete a tu puta bola y *practica conversación con la Charo.* A esa ya no la ves tan atractiva así que creo que te desenvolverás mejor.



Es que una Charo viejuna de mi edad no me hace nada de ilusión...
Veo a la Charo y me imagino yendo con esa señora por ahí, contándome batallitas de cuando era chortina, sus problemas de ciática y que su ex no le está pagando la pensión de su hijo pequeño.
Y ya no es el sexo, como ha dicho alguno.
Las chortinas con su jijajeo, su entusiasmo juvenil y sus tonterías me hacen sentir joven otra vez.
Yo sería su papi, ella tendría que demostrarme que ya es toda una mujer.


----------



## Stock Option (25 Oct 2022)

Piensa en lobo estepario.

No sé si podría pedir el IMV pero con eso y la asignación de los papis se pone en 800-850 eypos de entrada.

Eso más alguna chapuzilla con la que ayude y ponga el cazo se puede plantar en los 1000 easy.

Bañándose en cascadas, yendo a playitas, haciendo calistenia y comiendo a base de ensaladas del LIDL y burguers

Mientras tú ahí remando por un poco más que eso de sol a sol.


----------



## Lukatovic (25 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Eso y peor te pasa como toques cualquier parte de la guarra



Muchas películas y panfletos asustaviejas sobre las ETS me parece que te has tragado.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (25 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Muchas películas y panfletos asustaviejas sobre las ETS me parece que te has tragado.



No, a mi me quedó parecido a eso en la única ocasión que me la chupo una puta. Balanitis se llama


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Piensa en lobo estepario.
> 
> No sé si podría pedir el IMV pero con eso y la asignación de los papis se pone en 800-850 eypos de entrada.
> 
> ...



No se le ve muy estresado al hombre.


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Mira, de techo duro y no están nada caros:



El slk por 10.000 hay bastantes, es curioso que el mazda mx5 está mucho más caro de segunda mano.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es que una Charo viejuna de mi edad no me hace nada de ilusión...
> Veo a la Charo y me imagino yendo con esa señora por ahí, contándome batallitas de cuando era chortina, sus problemas de ciática y que su ex no le está pagando la pensión de su hijo pequeño.
> Y ya no es el sexo, como ha dicho alguno.
> Las chortinas con su jijajeo, su entusiasmo juvenil y sus tonterías me hacen sentir joven otra vez.
> ...



Estás empanao Fargo, aterriza ya


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Estás empanao Fargo, aterriza ya



Tengo compañeros de curro treintañeros y algún cuarentón con novias veinteañeras, si ellos pueden yo también puedo.
Conque sea una chavala delgadita, limpita y buena gente me conformo.
Vais a decir que en vuestro entorno no veis estas parejas con diferencia de edad?
Esta podría ser la mía...


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Remad cabrones, y con una sonrisa al cliente.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (25 Oct 2022)

Si te viene una chorti y le dices q vives con tu mami va a pasar de ti.
Yo que tu buscaria otro trabajo q ganes mas y me piraria de casa o no vas a tener chorty en la vida


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Si te viene una chorti y le dices q vives con tu mami va a pasar de ti.
> Yo que tu buscaria otro trabajo q ganes mas y me piraria de casa o no vas a tener chorty en la vida



No me compensa irme de alquiler cobrando 1100, son más penurias que beneficios.
Si ganara 2000 como los bomberos me voy mañana pero no es el caso.


----------



## yonocompro (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de curro treintañeros y algún cuarentón con novias veinteañeras, si ellos pueden yo también puedo.
> Conque sea una chavala delgadita, limpita y buena gente me conformo.
> Vais a decir que en vuestro entorno no veis estas parejas con diferencia de edad?
> Esta podría ser la mía...
> ...



Rediossss! dónde se pillan.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (25 Oct 2022)

antes se hacia por los hijos y una mujer leal. Ahora no hay propósito pues no hay party.


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

A veces he pensado que Dios me está castigando por mis errores en una vida pasada.
Nací en una familia española de clase media-baja, fui a la universidad, estudié una carrera de mierda llamada ADE, luego tuve dos trabajos de mierda de administrativo donde me explotaron de mala manera y luego empecé en el aeropuerto, otro curro de mierda en el que llevo 5 años.
Tres relaciones largas (3 años la que más duró), alguna follamiga que duró un mes y poco más.
Desde que lo dejé con mi última ex, 2 años sin echar un polvo viendo a las tías vestidas de forma más provocativa que nunca, pero conmigo no quieren nada.
En resumen, no entiendo por qué para mí no hay NADA, ni chochitos, ni coches descapotables, ni un buen sueldo a pesar de echar más horas que un reloj en la galera.
Con 34 años estoy acabado señores, solo falta que mi madre me ponga las maletas en la calle.


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> antes se hacia por los hijos y una mujer leal. Ahora no hay propósito pues no hay party.



Yo lo llamo remar sin premio.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Si te viene una chorti y le dices q vives con tu mami va a pasar de ti.
> Yo que tu buscaria otro trabajo q ganes mas y me piraria de casa o no vas a tener chorty en la vida



siempre puedes tirar de INVENT y decirle que tienes 3 pisos en propiedad y que vives cada semana en uno de ellos.

LA GRAN APERTURA DE PIERNAS.

jejejejjejeje.


----------



## Karlova (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A veces he pensado que Dios me está castigando por mis errores en una vida pasada.
> Nací en una familia española de clase media-baja, fui a la universidad, estudié una carrera de mierda llamada ADE, luego tuve dos trabajos de mierda de administrativo donde me explotaron de mala manera y luego empecé en el aeropuerto, otro curro de mierda en el que llevo 5 años.
> Tres relaciones largas (3 años la que más duró), alguna follamiga que duró un mes y poco más.
> Desde que lo dejé con mi última ex, 2 años sin echar un polvo viendo a las tías vestidas de forma más provocativa que nunca, pero conmigo no quieren nada.
> ...



al menos has tenido novias y sabes lo que es eso, yo ni eso cabron. yo creo que en una vida pasada hice algo malo, muy malo. Cargarme a mi mujer o algo así


----------



## Randy Marsh (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo compañeros de curro treintañeros y algún cuarentón con novias veinteañeras, si ellos pueden yo también puedo.
> Conque sea una chavala delgadita, limpita y buena gente me conformo.
> Vais a decir que en vuestro entorno no veis estas parejas con diferencia de edad?
> Esta podría ser la mía...
> ...



Estamos muertos joder. No se para que remamos si al salir de galeras volvemos a una casa que no es la nuestra a masturbarnos mientras vemos la mierda de internet o netflix, con imposibilidad total de comprar casa y pagando impuestos para sostener a otros.


----------



## Lukatovic (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El slk por 10.000 hay bastantes, es curioso que el mazda mx5 está mucho más caro de segunda mano.



Es mas, es mejor coche para todo, el MX5 es mas reactivo y deportivo aun siendo más lento tambien...


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Es mas, es mejor coche para todo, el MX5 es mas reactivo y deportivo aun siendo más lento tambien...



Del mx5 el que más me gusta es el nd rf, hay que reconocer que se sacaron el rabo con este diseño que tenían los porsche antiguos.


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Hilo muy derroyente sobre coches descapotables y chortinas que nunca tendremos a pesar de remar como cabrones.
Y poco a poco lo entendemos, lo que hace que estemos muy cabreados...
Yo al menos estoy hasta los cojones, remar es una ESTAFA.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (25 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A veces he pensado que Dios me está castigando por mis errores en una vida pasada.
> Nací en una familia española de clase media-baja, fui a la universidad, estudié una carrera de mierda llamada ADE, luego tuve dos trabajos de mierda de administrativo donde me explotaron de mala manera y luego empecé en el aeropuerto, otro curro de mierda en el que llevo 5 años.
> Tres relaciones largas (3 años la que más duró), alguna follamiga que duró un mes y poco más.
> Desde que lo dejé con mi última ex, 2 años sin echar un polvo viendo a las tías vestidas de forma más provocativa que nunca, pero conmigo no quieren nada.
> ...



Pues hacer una carrera para ganar 1100€ es de puta pena. Yo salí con un ciclo de mierda y ya me pagan mas. 

En cuanto a lo otro no te quejes que al menos has follado sin pagar y has tenido relaciones que no sean con putas (de pago)


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (25 Oct 2022)

Pero ejke hay que estudiar e ir a la universidad  eso pasa por hacer caso a viejas muertas de hambre que no saben como funciona el mundo ahora. Ni si quiera sabían como funcionaba antes..


----------



## Fargo (25 Oct 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15, debería dormir ya pero no tengo sueño.
Al venir del día libre, el cuerpo no está preparado para acostarse pronto y madrugar.
Traducción: mañana pareceré un zombi arrastrándome por la galera.


----------



## qpow (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 07 a 15, debería dormir ya pero no tengo sueño.
> Al venir del día libre, el cuerpo no está preparado para acostarse pronto y madrugar.
> Traducción: mañana pareceré un zombi arrastrándome por la galera.



Desde luego tienes unos turnos de mierda, todavía peor que los míos.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Desde luego tienes unos turnos de mierda, todavía peor que los míos.



Remad cabrones, ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me compensa irme de alquiler cobrando 1100, son más penurias que beneficios.
> Si ganara 2000 como los bomberos me voy mañana pero no es el caso.



primero busca el trabajo como te decia, luego vete de alquiler, o eso o no hay chortys son los pasos ej lo que hay.


----------



## XRL (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta a mí, una ilusión cuando salgo del curro.
> "Fargo, ya llegaste del trabajo mi amorrr!"
> "Siii cariño, hoy hubo mucho curro y estoy agotado, pero ya estoy en casa".
> "Te gusta el pantalón que me compré, me hace el culo gordo?"
> ...



con 1.000€ vas a tener así muchas si xD

hazte policía local-nacional-guardia civil,cobrarás el doble y te tocarás los huevos como dices que hacen ellos

ahí si que puedes optar a buenas chortinas

no se a que esperas la verdad xD


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hilo muy derroyente sobre coches descapotables y chortinas que nunca tendremos a pesar de remar como cabrones.
> Y poco a poco lo entendemos, lo que hace que estemos muy cabreados...
> Yo al menos estoy hasta los cojones, remar es una ESTAFA.



El descapotable solo es pagarlo, lo veo más fácil que la chortina, te quedas con 30000 Merkels y ya... el moderno color guinda...

La abogadilla me dijo ayer que el mio era un "bajatangas"


----------



## Lukatovic (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Del mx5 el que más me gusta es el nd rf, hay que reconocer que se sacaron el rabo con este diseño que tenían los porsche antiguos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1240394



Si está muy chulo aunque decian que hace mucho ruido sin techo, no se si es cierto porque no he subido a uno, en la versión descapotable normal si y va muy bien.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> primero busca el trabajo como te decia, luego vete de alquiler, o eso o no hay chortys son los pasos ej lo que hay.



Qué complicado es todo...
Si yo solo quiero una para ir al cine o de paseo por ahí, no quiero nada suyo y me da igual que sea panadera.


----------



## Manosnegras (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué complicado es todo...
> Si yo solo quiero una para ir al cine o de paseo por ahí, no quiero nada suyo y me da igual que sea panadera.



Déjate de chortis que solo traen problemas y disgustos y ya están igual de usadas que muchas de 30 de quincuagésima zarpa.

Si no encuentras mujer es porque no quieres, asume que ya no eres un adolescente, instala varias apps, vendete un mínimo y viviendo en una ciudad con mercado, algo potable rascas seguro, aunque sea para desfogue, subidón de autoestima, cariño o perder el tiempo.

Como consejo, las de Europa del este suelen tener menos kms y si son tradicionales obedecen sin rechistar, más aburridas eso sí.

Si tantas ganas tienes menos forear y más salir al ruedo, mucha suerte.


----------



## Carpulux (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A veces he pensado que Dios me está castigando por mis errores en una vida pasada.
> Nací en una familia española de clase media-baja, fui a la universidad, estudié una carrera de mierda llamada ADE, luego tuve dos trabajos de mierda de administrativo donde me explotaron de mala manera y luego empecé en el aeropuerto, otro curro de mierda en el que llevo 5 años.
> Tres relaciones largas (3 años la que más duró), alguna follamiga que duró un mes y poco más.
> Desde que lo dejé con mi última ex, 2 años sin echar un polvo viendo a las tías vestidas de forma más provocativa que nunca, pero conmigo no quieren nada.
> ...



Tú no estás acabado Fargo joder, la situación y la sociedad actual te hace pensarlo así, pero tienes que salir de ese círculo vicioso.

Me ha dado curiosidad saber por qué acabaron tus anteriores relaciones, fíjate que ya es algo que otros ni en pintura .

Sólo responde si te apetece.

¿Crees que fueron evitables o era algo que por mucho que hicieras iba a pasar tarde o temprano?.​¿Desde entonces sabes algo de ellas o desaparecieron para siempre?.​
Y las chortis de 20 no se te van abrir a no ser que estés forrado. Muchas creen que pueden acceder a ellos porque tienen unas expectativas Disney de cojones.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Tú no estás acabado Fargo joder, la situación y la sociedad actual te hace pensarlo así, pero tienes que salir de ese círculo vicioso.
> 
> Me ha dado curiosidad saber por qué acabaron tus anteriores relaciones, fíjate que ya es algo que otros ni en pintura .
> 
> ...



Se acabaron todas por el mismo motivo, querían que la relación avanzara, irnos a vivir juntos, la última estaba muy pesada para tener hijos y me acojoné.
Les molestaba mucho que viviera con mi madre, al principio me lo dejaban pasar pero con el tiempo empezaron las malas caras.
Otra cosa que les molestaba es que yo fuera ahorrador cuando salíamos por ahí.
Ninguna tenía cultura del ahorro, todo lo que ganaban en el curro enseguida se lo quemaban y yo era un "cortarollos".
Recuerdo una que se compró un coche nuevo a los dos meses de empezar en un curro de peluquera, luego al año la pararon y al final eran los padres los que pagaban las letras del coche.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Como consejo, las de Europa del este suelen tener menos kms y si son tradicionales obedecen sin rechistar, más aburridas eso sí.



Ya quisiera yo una rubia de piernas largas como las que veo en el aeropuerto, eso es otro nivel.


----------



## Carpulux (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se acabaron todas por el mismo motivo, querían que la relación avanzara, irnos a vivir juntos, la última estaba muy pesada para tener hijos y me acojoné.
> *Les molestaba mucho que viviera con mi madre*, al principio me lo dejaban pasar pero con el tiempo empezaron las malas caras.
> Otra cosa que les molestaba es que yo fuera ahorrador cuando salíamos por ahí.
> Ni una tenía cultura del ahorro, todo lo que ganaban en el curro enseguida se lo quemaban y yo era un "cortarollos".
> Recuerdo una que se compró un coche nuevo a los dos meses de empezar en un curro de peluquera, luego al año la pararon y al final eran los padres los que pagaban las letras del coche.



Ellas piensan, _"O la quieres a ella o a mí"._ No hay sitio para dos.

En otras generaciones no creo que pasara tanto como ahora.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, acabo de venir del gym y el *nuncafollismo *está haciendo mella en mí.
> En el gym veo chortinas apretadísimas haciendo posturitas sexuales con la excusa del ejercicio, en el aeropuerto veo chortinas muy apretadas que pasan a mi lado y me hablan por trabajo todo el rato, en el supermercado veo chortinas con blusas sin sujetador, marcando pubis y enseñando el culo, en la playa veo chortinas enseñándolo todo con un tanga que no tapa prácticamente nada....
> Yo intento pasar del tema, pero el tema está por todas partes, en mis tiempos las tías no vestían tan provocativamente.
> Madre del amor hermoso, cuanta putilla prieta y yo tan viejo.
> ...



Si tienes tiempo a ir al gym es que muy cansado no estarás. Yo llego a casa muerto física y mentalmente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Sí, pero no te equivoques: las mayores se quedan contigo porque ya no tienen demanda y sus opciones son limitadas. Si aparece otro mejor te relevarán igual que las otras.Y las mayores ya se las saben todas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Este hilo parece un Blog, eso sí para todos los públicos porque no hay nada de fornicio.
> 
> Si vives en una isla vete a un sitio de inglesas borrachas, yo es lo que haría...



Si está en el Levante tiene varios sitios con inglesas borrachas.


----------



## trellat (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241061



una cerveza dice, si pudiese ... ese es el problema



Todo el puto dia currando como un cabron para luego no poder tomarte las copas de vino que te de la gana, las hamburguesas ... o no pode ir de putas. Eso es lo que agota al remero


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Todo el puto dia currando como un cabron para luego no poder tomarte las copas de vino que te de la gana, las hamburguesas ... o no poder ir de putas. Eso es lo que agota al remero



Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo a ir al gym es que muy cansado no estarás. Yo llego a casa muerto física y mentalmente.



Voy 1 hora tres veces a la semana, me ayuda a desconectar del remo y canalizar mi agresividad.
Yo levanto hierros con muy mala hostia, así me desahogo un poco.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

Vamos Fargo, esta podría ser la tuya.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (26 Oct 2022)

Nunca ha sido más fácil que ahora lo del folleteo sin compromiso. 
Eso sí, en el curro no haría nada aunque estuviera sólo; ya sabéis, donde tengas la olla, no metas la po... 
Y eso que tengo una compi tirandome fichitas a saco. Pero nada, mejor no complicarse la existencia e ir a remar lo más pasivo posible y para casa.


----------



## Fargo (26 Oct 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Nunca ha sido más fácil que ahora lo del folleteo sin compromiso.



Cuéntenos más, amigo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (26 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuéntenos más, amigo.



Creo que no hace falta un Ferrari en la puerta. Con ser natural y no ir detrás, en plan desesperao, algo sale siempre. A ver, y que no sea una estúpida, claro. 
Lo que no quiere una tía hoy día, son complicaciones. Pero mandanga?? Ya te digo.


----------



## amanciortera (26 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> El descapotable solo es pagarlo, lo veo más fácil que la chortina, te quedas con 30000 Merkels y ya... el moderno color guinda...
> 
> La abogadilla me dijo ayer que el mio era un "bajatangas"



UNA INDIRECTA MUY DIRECTA LA ABOGADA


----------



## Armando Kasitas (26 Oct 2022)

Pues claro. El problema es enchocharse porque no se moje. Ahí, lo huelen y torean al más pintao.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> UNA INDIRECTA MUY DIRECTA LA ABOGADA



Nope, se me ha echado un benemérito retaco con su sueldo de 2k, la verdad es que me la suda, el tío está en la cuerda floja a ratos...

No entiendo a las tías, te arruinan la vida en un cambio de humor.

Me ha enseñado fotos suyas y de sus amigas en bikini, eso no sé cómo encajarlo, cada vez que le pregunto cómo es fulanita sale ella y fulanita en bikini en la foto.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Oct 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Nunca ha sido más fácil que ahora lo del folleteo sin compromiso



Depende para quien. Más allá de las fantasmadas de este foro, la realidad es que la gente ahora folla menos que nunca, sobre todo el grueso de hombres jóvenes.



















Las mujeres follan mas o menos igual. Lo que sucede es que si hay 5 hombres y 5 mujeres disponibles. Las 5 se follaran a 2. Rotandoselos entre ellas y los demás hombres no follan nada. 

Esos hombres se saben con esa capacidad y deciden seguir rotando guarras. Las hembras se molestan porque no pueden mantener a ningún hombre. Obvio, ya que eligen siempre a estos. Entonces generalizan, todos son unos cerdos. No, todas son unas cerdas es mas correcto, ya que ellas eligieron, no les habría sucedido de vivir en una sociedad responsable monógama.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> *Creo que no hace falta un Ferrari en la puerta. Con ser natural y no ir detrás, en plan desesperao, algo sale siempre.* A ver, y que no sea una estúpida, claro.
> Lo que no quiere una tía hoy día, son complicaciones. Pero mandanga?? Ya te digo.



Eso ya lo hacen todos los tíos, pero casi siempre la cosa no pasa de ahí.
Debe ser usted un guaperas, o tener mucho palique. El ferrari ya ha dicho que no lo tiene, pero tendrá algo que DESTAQUE sobre los demás.
Ninguna mujer prefiere lo normal, si está ligando por Tinder debe ser un tío guapo por cojones.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso ya lo hacen todos los tíos, pero casi siempre la cosa no pasa de ahí.
> Debe ser usted un guaperas, o tener mucho palique. El ferrari ya ha dicho que no lo tiene, pero tendrá algo que DESTAQUE sobre los demás.
> Ninguna mujer prefiere lo normal, si está ligando por Tinder debe ser un tío guapo por cojones.



Pilla el Mx5 por lo menos te da el sol y el aire.


Yo tengo a la parienta rollo familiar, me dice que se ve conmigo dentro de 20 años y que ahora tiene su vida más llena, no se, a mi me agota esto del rollo familiar a veces, pero lo de las chortinas no vuelve y me ha hecho sentir un capullo porque me conoció con piso coche nuevo y yo en el paro... además folla sin poner pegas a estas alturas.

Hoy me ha dicho mi jefa que nadie va a pedir mi no placita y no me he puesto contento.

Creo que voy a quemar 12000 euros en plan Charo y voy a hacer la ruta 66 solo, quiero tener tiempo no ser un puto esclavo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso ya lo hacen todos los tíos, pero casi siempre la cosa no pasa de ahí.
> Debe ser usted un guaperas, o tener mucho palique. El ferrari ya ha dicho que no lo tiene, pero tendrá algo que DESTAQUE sobre los demás.
> Ninguna mujer prefiere lo normal, si está ligando por Tinder debe ser un tío guapo por cojones.



Que va. Me cuido, pero soy normalito y tiro para serio, más bien. Palique, puede, pero sin entrar en muchas interioridades. 
Y en el trabajo, super profesional y a lo mío. 
Y ya está.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Que va. Me cuido, pero soy normalito y tiro para serio, más bien. Palique, puede, pero sin entrar en muchas interioridades.
> Y en el trabajo, super profesional y a lo mío.
> Y ya está.



Siendo así tengo alguna Charo detrás, pero no me interesan lo más mínimo.
Te ligas chortinas así?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siendo así tengo alguna Charo detrás, pero no me interesan lo más mínimo.
> Te ligas chortinas así?



Ni lo intento.
La que me tira tendrá 30 y luego hay otra por ahí que se me acerca más en edad. 
Pero vamos, complicaciones cero.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siendo así tengo alguna Charo detrás, pero no me interesan lo más mínimo.
> Te ligas chortinas así?



Salgo al café con una de 29, eso es una Charo para ti? Para mí es una yogurina... te estás poniendo el liston demasiado alto.

Mi parienta tiene 39 y es súper finita, no tiene cuerpo de Charo tampoco.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Salgo al café con una de 29, eso es una Charo para ti? Para mí es una yogurina... te estás poniendo el liston demasiado alto.
> 
> Mi parienta tiene 39 y es súper finita, no tiene cuerpo de Charo tampoco.



Las chortinas desprenden juventud, lo que yo no tengo. Con las Charos soy inmune porque no pueden darme lo que busco en este momento de mi vida.
Estuve comentándole a uno del curro y me dijo que tengo la crisis de los 40, a mí me ha llegado a los 34.
Nadie se acuerda de la peli American Beauty?
El personaje de Kevin Spacey despertó de su apatía gracias a una chortina, con una Charo se hubiera quedado igual de frío.
Yo necesito un "shock", meterme en un río de pirañas asesinas o algo así.
Grandes dosis de electricidad, y eso puede dártelo una chortina.
Hablo con las chortinas del curro y su jijajeo hace que me sienta vivo otra vez, joder, mi ritmo cardíaco aumenta de nuevo y me pongo colorado.
Estoy dormido aunque tenga los ojos abiertos, la coca cola no me sabe a nada, me como un chuletón bien hecho y me quedo igual...
Únicamente despierto del coma el día que me ingresan la nómina o veo una chortina apretadísima, ahí despierto, muevo el dedo pulgar un poco y vuelvo a dormirme.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las chortinas desprenden juventud, lo que yo no tengo. Con las Charos soy inmune porque no pueden darme lo que busco en este momento de mi vida.
> Estuve comentándole a uno del curro y me dijo que tengo la crisis de los 40, a mí me ha llegado a los 34.
> Nadie se acuerda de la peli American Beauty?
> El personaje de Kevin Spacey despertó de su apatía gracias a una chortina, con una Charo se hubiera quedado igual de frío.
> ...



Pufff como andamos... pues yo me tiro a una de 30 tranquilamente de hecho es la edad que me resulta más apetecible...

También veo mamas muy follables...

Según te leo, ya te digo, a pagar putillas.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pufff como andamos... pues yo me tiro a una de 30 tranquilamente de hecho es la edad que me resulta más apetecible...
> También veo mamas muy follables...



Mejor para ti, una Charo del curro a veces me dice de vernos fuera para tomar un café.
Pero vive lejos, no tiene coche y tiene 40 años, me da mucha pereza.


----------



## Matriz_81 (27 Oct 2022)

Conozco a un tío de 37 que tiene una tienda y está medianamente bien posicionado. Pues me reconoció que lleva desde 2020 sin mojar. "Afortunadamente", @Fargo no eres especial en esa faceta nuncafollista. Es un tema bastante profundo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las chortinas desprenden juventud, lo que yo no tengo. Con las Charos soy inmune porque no pueden darme lo que busco en este momento de mi vida.
> Estuve comentándole a uno del curro y me dijo que tengo la crisis de los 40, a mí me ha llegado a los 34.
> Nadie se acuerda de la peli American Beauty?
> El personaje de Kevin Spacey despertó de su apatía gracias a una chortina, con una Charo se hubiera quedado igual de frío.
> ...



El mono ese representa este hilo muy bien


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (27 Oct 2022)

Mas que el soltero medio, alguno dirá que no


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Conozco a un tío de 37 que tiene una tienda y está medianamente bien posicionado. Pues me reconoció que lleva desde 2020 sin mojar. "Afortunadamente", @Fargo no eres especial en esa faceta nuncafollista. Es un tema bastante profundo.



No me sirve de consuelo, todo remero de bien debería tener su chortina en casa cuando llega cansado de la galera.
Esto es muy malo para la sociedad en su conjunto, si los hombres no están satisfechos sexualmente tienden a trabajar menos bajando su productividad al mínimo, muchos incluso dejan de trabajar aunque vivan como indigentes.
Algunos llevan peor el nuncafollismo y empiezan a beber, drogarse, delinquir, incluso pueden desarrollar transtornos mentales.
Un hombre deportista, joven, sanote que no folle cada cierto tiempo es una bomba de relojería, así lo veo yo.
Si encima lo pones a remar sin parar, es cuestión de tiempo que explote por algún lado.
*Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación*


----------



## Murray's (27 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Conozco a un tío de 37 que tiene una tienda y está medianamente bien posicionado. *Pues me reconoció que lleva desde 2020 sin mojar. "Afortunadamente",* @Fargo no eres especial en esa faceta nuncafollista. Es un tema bastante profundo.



Pues lleva poco sin mojar, algunos llevan más tiempo y lo peor hay muchos hombres que nunca han follado, esa es la realidad de España.


----------



## Murray's (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me sirve de consuelo, todo remero de bien debería tener su chortina en casa cuando llega cansado de la galera.
> Esto es muy malo para la sociedad en su conjunto, si los hombres no están satisfechos sexualmente tienden a trabajar menos bajando su productividad al mínimo, muchos incluso dejan de trabajar aunque vivan como indigentes.
> Algunos llevan peor el nuncafollismo y empiezan a beber, drogarse, delinquir, incluso pueden desarrollar transtornos mentales.
> Un hombre deportista, joven, sanote que no folle cada cierto tiempo es una bomba de relojería, así lo veo yo.
> ...




Asi es.


----------



## Murray's (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mejor para ti, una Charo del curro a veces me dice de vernos fuera para tomar un café.
> Pero vive lejos, no tiene coche y tiene 40 años, me da mucha pereza.




Con 40 no es ninguna chortina haztelo mirar
Ya vas a verle de todo en la piel y en la cara, y diferente olor corporal, el coño más seco lo bueno que si tiene experiencia sea muy cerda


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Con 40 no es ninguna chortina haztelo mirar
> Ya vas a verle de todo en la piel y en la cara, y diferente olor corporal, el coño más seco lo bueno que si tiene experiencia sea muy cerda



Por eso digo que me da mucha pereza.


----------



## trellat (27 Oct 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Nunca ha sido más fácil que ahora lo del folleteo sin compromiso.



jaja no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas amego


----------



## trellat (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241096



remar ->levantarse, currar 12 horas, comer, cagar, pagar impuestos, dormir ... y al dia siguiente vuelta a remar


----------



## Armando Kasitas (27 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> jaja no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas amego



Lo que tú digas, amego.


----------



## trellat (27 Oct 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Ni lo intento.
> La que me tira tendrá 30 y luego hay otra por ahí que se me acerca más en edad.
> Pero vamos, complicaciones cero.





"Mujer para acostarse pero no para dormir". Y como tu todos los que pasan por su cama ignorante

hale, dale vueltas a lo de "compicaciones 0", amego


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> jaja no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas amego



El forero es guapo, no le des más vueltas.
Esto es cierto, el que sea guaperas nunca lo ha tenido más fácil que ahora, salvo por lo del 016 alguna rencorosa que se la quiera liar.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Murray's (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El forero es guapo, no le des más vueltas.
> Esto es cierto, el que sea guaperas nunca lo ha tenido más fácil que ahora, salvo por lo del 016 alguna rencorosa que se la quiera liar.




Pero tienes que ser muy guapo, buen físico y te resulte bien la ropa, no vale cualquiera para ser el DonJuan de la España 2022


----------



## Murray's (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1242168




Esa es una de las razones por las que odio el trabajo, el madrugar antes de las 9 AM


----------



## Murray's (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por eso digo que me da mucha pereza.



Te entiendo probablemente yo haria lo mismo, además compi de curro paso de inmiscuirme mucho...

Además un café para no.follar simplemente por charlar y jijear tampoco voy, aqui el murrays o ve claras intenciones de magreo y follar o no pierdo el tiempo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (27 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> "Mujer para acostarse pero no para dormir". Y como tu todos los que pasan por su cama ignorante
> 
> hale, dale vueltas a lo de "compicaciones 0", amego



Más tonto y naces botijo, amego.


----------



## Karlova (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me sirve de consuelo, todo remero de bien debería tener su chortina en casa cuando llega cansado de la galera.
> Esto es muy malo para la sociedad en su conjunto, si los hombres no están satisfechos sexualmente tienden a trabajar menos bajando su productividad al mínimo, muchos incluso dejan de trabajar aunque vivan como indigentes.
> Algunos llevan peor el nuncafollismo y empiezan a beber, drogarse, delinquir, incluso pueden desarrollar transtornos mentales.
> Un hombre deportista, joven, sanote que no folle cada cierto tiempo es una bomba de relojería, así lo veo yo.
> ...



di que si fargito PEDRO ESCUCHA CHORTINAS PARA TODOS O VA A REMAR TU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me sirve de consuelo, todo remero de bien debería tener su chortina en casa cuando llega cansado de la galera.
> Esto es muy malo para la sociedad en su conjunto, si los hombres no están satisfechos sexualmente tienden a trabajar menos bajando su productividad al mínimo, muchos incluso dejan de trabajar aunque vivan como indigentes.
> Algunos llevan peor el nuncafollismo y empiezan a beber, drogarse, delinquir, incluso pueden desarrollar transtornos mentales.
> Un hombre deportista, joven, sanote que no folle cada cierto tiempo es una bomba de relojería, así lo veo yo.
> ...



Actualmente estoy haciendo la 2ª Parte de un curso de servidores LINUX. Pues en el descanso del curro nos hemos juntado 3 a charrar un poquillo y tal.

Dos tias de más o menos mi quinta. Y otro tio.

Una de ellas hablando de que llegas a los 40 (las dos tias y yo estamos en esa década) y te das cuenta de que has consumido la mitad de la existencia y de que el nivel de vida no puede ser, todo el puto día prácticamente en el curro, con unas poquillas horas libres que dedicas a comer, organizar tú casa y tal. Que esto no puede ser la vida, que somos ya muchos los que nos estamos dando cuenta y tal, y que ella esta dándole a los sesos para hacer "algo" que le permita tener más tiempo y por supuesto tener ingresos, porque rica no es por supuesto, y no queda más remedio que currar, pero que tiene que haber otra manera de vivir.

Bueno... Otra de las tías, programadora de RPG en AS/400, se la han cepillado de la empresa, porque se han cargado su departamente ya que el nuevo jefazo ha venido y ha decidido "EXTERNALIZAR", asi que esta con 40 y algo sin curro (aunque yo creo que programador de RPG as/400) algo pillara que debe haber mucho código heredado en esos sistemas.

El caso es.... que por un momento, en ese rato del café, mientras descansabamos de la chapa del profesor del curso de servidores.... por un momento, me he sentido en "EL AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO" pero en vivo.

No, no. No es un idea de cuatro "VAGOS". El agotamiento y hartazgo del remero, es real y tangible. Los remeros estamos hartos.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El caso es.... que por un momento, en ese rato del café, mientras descansabamos de la chapa del profesor del curso de servidores.... por un momento, me he sentido en "EL AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO" pero en vivo.
> 
> No, no. No es una idea de cuatro "VAGOS". El agotamiento y hartazgo del remero, es real y tangible. Los remeros estamos hartos.



La gente está hasta las pelotas, la inflación ha sido la gota que colma el vaso.
Muchos que necesitan el coche para ir a remar a trabajos mileuristas se están dando cuenta que no les compensa.
Veo muchas solicitudes de paguitas y chanchullos en "b" en el horizonte.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La gente está hasta las pelotas, la inflación ha sido la gota que colma el vaso.
> Muchos que necesitan el coche para ir a remar a trabajos mileuristas se están dando cuenta que no les compensa.
> Veo muchas solicitudes de paguitas y chanchullos en "b" en el horizonte.



Ayer me conto el segurata que tiene que cambiar la correa de distribución y el embrague con sus 800 Merkels...

Me voy con mi Familia Paco que me chupais la moral.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El forero es guapo, no le des más vueltas.
> Esto es cierto, el que sea guaperas nunca lo ha tenido más fácil que ahora, salvo por lo del 016 alguna rencorosa que se la quiera liar.



Que va, Fargo. 
Supongo que mi compi estará más caliente que el palo de un churrero. No le doy más importancia.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ayer me conto el segurata que tiene que cambiar la correa de distribución y el embrague con sus 800 Merkels...
> 
> Me voy con mi Familia Paco que me chupais la moral.



Yo no tengo larvas esa responsabilidad me horroriza, pero cuando estoy con mis sobris que son pequeñajos y veo sus risas cuando hago el canelo con ellos se me van todos los males, son como un ansiolítico. Ver su inocencia y que se alegran por cualquier chorradita que hagas de juego con ellos no tiene precio.

Si lo sé, ser tio es un pelin egoista porque estas con los crios un ratejo y luego se van con sus papis: Pero mi family sabe que tienen a su tio para lo que necesite y les ayudaré en la medida de lo que pueda.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ver su inocencia y que se alegran por cualquier chorradita que hagas de juego con ellos no tiene precio.



Joder, eso es lo que me gusta de las chortinas.
Son tontitas con cuerpos de mujer, jijajeas con ellas de cualquier tontería poniéndote las tetazas en la cara y se te olvida todo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Joder, eso es lo que me gusta de las chortinas.
> Son tontitas con cuerpos de mujer, jijajeas con ellas de cualquier tontería poniéndote las tetazas en la cara y se te olvida todo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1242321



Vale Fargo, te entiendo, pero hablaba de mis sobris pequeñajos jugando con ellos.... ¿Eh? Jugando a cosas de niños, con niños como si fuera su segundo padre. No nos confundamos.... ni confundamos.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Vale Fargo, te entiendo, pero hablaba de mis sobris pequeñajos jugando con ellos.... ¿Eh? Jugando a cosas de niños, con niños como si fuera su segundo padre. No nos confundamos.... ni confundamos.



No me confundo hombre, ni que fueras cura...
No tengo hijos pero entiendo a los remeros que van a remar por ellos, para que tengan lo mejor y no les falte de nada.
Pero qué hijos vamos a tener con estas mujeres que nos han tocado?
Tener un hijo con una excarruselera instagramera es comprar todas las papeletas para acabar viogenizado pasándole una pensión por unos hijos que se criarán con ella y los pondrá en tu contra.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me confundo hombre, ni que fueras cura...
> No tengo hijos pero entiendo a los remeros que van a remar por ellos, para que tengan lo mejor y no les falte de nada.
> Pero qué hijos vamos a tener con estas mujeres que nos han tocado?
> Tener un hijo con una excarruselera instagramera es comprar todas las papeletas para acabar viogenizado pasándole una pensión por unos hijos que se criarán con ella y los pondrá en tu contra.



En mi remo, ya conozco matrimonios de gente de mi década que han fracasado. Mi remo es una casa putas, enseguida se sabe todo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (27 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> RPG


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo no tengo larvas esa responsabilidad me horroriza, pero cuando estoy con mis sobris que son pequeñajos y veo sus risas cuando hago el canelo con ellos se me van todos los males, son como un ansiolítico. Ver su inocencia y que se alegran por cualquier chorradita que hagas de juego con ellos no tiene precio.
> 
> Si lo sé, ser tio es un pelin egoista porque estas con los crios un ratejo y luego se van con sus papis: Pero mi family sabe que tienen a su tio para lo que necesite y les ayudaré en la medida de lo que pueda.




Le voy a pillar un descapotable cuando haga 18 si aún es legal para que folle chortinas a pelito.

Cuando digo que me ha salido guapo que va a follar a todas las Charos dicen Machista!!! Machista!!!


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Le voy a pillar un descapotable cuando haga 18 si aún es legal para que folle chortinas a pelito.
> 
> Cuando digo que me ha salido guapo que va a follar a todas las Charos dicen Machista!!! Machista!!!



A los 18 a opositar, ni carrera ni leches.
Mis padres casi me obligaron a ir a la universidad y mira lo bien que me ha ido.
Carrera no, salvo que sea médico o algo con empleabilidad asegurada y bien pagada.


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Oct 2022)

Algunos os quejáis de que no tenéis sexo pero los hay que lo tienen peor. Un compañero me decía que llevaba cuatro meses sin fornicar con SU MUJER, aquel día debieron de pegar un triste polvo y hasta entonces. Que su mujer no le da importancia al sexo (habría que verla si le pusieran delante algún macho de una de esas telenovelas que sigue) y que a ella nunca le apetece.

Le digo que se busque alguna aventurilla con alguna. Me dice que no quiere engañar a su mujer, una mujer que no quiere follar con él.

Le digo que se separe. Me dice que ella no trabaja, que no quiere romper la familia, y que si lo hace tendría que pagar la hipoteca, la pensión de alimentación de sus dos hijos y la pensión compensatoria a la mujer. Que no le llegaría para iniciar una nueva vida y tendría que volver a casa de sus padres.

Que mierdas de vidas tienen algunos. Si ella no hace esfuerzo en abrirse una vez a la semana de piernas, que él no haga el esfuerzo de ir a trabajar ni traer dinero a casa.

Yo no estoy casado, vivo con mi pareja desde hace años y prácticamente tengo todo el sexo que me da la gana con ella, salvo que este mala o algo. Hay días que me apetece pegarle dos polvos, pues le pego dos, otro día me duele la espalda o estoy cansado pues no hago nada. No concibo otra manera de hacer las cosas.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Señores, mañana vuelvo a la galera.
Viernes, Sábado y Domingo de 07 a 15, la auténtica salu....esclavitud.
Luego 2 noches, pero vayamos paso a paso.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (27 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Algunos os quejáis de que no tenéis sexo pero los hay que lo tienen peor. Un compañero me decía que llevaba cuatro meses sin fornicar con SU MUJER, aquel día debieron de pegar un triste polvo y hasta entonces. Que su mujer no le da importancia al sexo (habría que verla si le pusieran delante algún macho de una de esas telenovelas que sigue) y que a ella nunca le apetece.
> 
> Le digo que se busque alguna aventurilla con alguna. Me dice que no quiere engañar a su mujer, una mujer que no quiere follar con él.
> 
> ...



Si estás aquí es porque tu vida también es una mierda, solo que aún no se sabe porqué ya que estás interpretando tu papel


----------



## qpow (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, mañana vuelvo a la galera.
> Viernes, Sábado y Domingo de 07 a 15, la auténtica salu....esclavitud.
> Luego 2 noches, pero vayamos paso a paso.



Tienes unas rotaciones muy extrañas, eso no es bueno para la salud.

No te da tiempo a acostumbrarte.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo no estoy casado, vivo con mi pareja desde hace años y prácticamente tengo todo el sexo que me da la gana con ella, salvo que este mala o algo. Hay días que me apetece pegarle dos polvos, pues le pego dos, otro día me duele la espalda o estoy cansado pues no hago nada. No concibo otra manera de hacer las cosas.



Cuando he tenido novia he follado como mínimo una vez a la semana.
Desde el principio hay que decirle que los hombres tenemos una necesidad y que si nuestra novia no nos da sexo lo buscamos en otro lado por instinto, no podemos evitarlo.
Si se lo explicáis bien al principio de la relación follaréis todas las semanas, aunque a ella un día no le apetezca hará el esfuerzo para no perderte.
Si no está dispuesta a hacer el esfuerzo, la dejaría inmediatamente.
Esto siempre lo he tenido muy claro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando he tenido novia he follado como mínimo una vez a la semana.
> Desde el principio hay que decirles que los hombres tenemos una necesidad y que si nuestra novia no nos da sexo lo buscamos en otro lado por instinto, no podemos evitarlo.
> Si se lo explicáis bien al principio de la relación follaréis todas las semanas, aunque a ella un día no le apetezca hará el esfuerzo para no perderte.
> Si no está dispuesta a hacer el esfuerzo, la dejaría inmediatamente.
> Esto siempre lo he tenido muy claro cuando he tenido pareja.



Yo esta semana llevo 4 desde el domingo aunque se puede restar lo de hoy que estaba acatarrada y solo me la ha meneado a dos manos antes de la siesta porque no me dormía...


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Tienes unas rotaciones muy extrañas, eso no es bueno para la salud.
> 
> No te da tiempo a acostumbrarte.



La rotación normal son dos mañanas, dos tardes, dos noches y dos libres.
Pero intento quitarme las tardes.


----------



## hartman (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día duro chavales, sigo sin hablarme con mi madre y la situación en casa es incómoda.
> Mañana tengo el día libre, el plan es coger el coche temprano y me iré por ahí, comeré fuera y volveré casi de noche para prepararme porque el Miércoles vuelvo a madrugar.
> Ya no estoy cómodo en el trabajo y tampoco en casa, intentaré seguir escribiendo algo pero no tengo ganas de nada ya.



es un trabajo muy fisico?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La rotación normal son dos mañanas, dos tardes, dos noches y dos libres.
> Pero intento quitarme las tardes.



Tienes título universitario?


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> es un trabajo muy fisico?



Cada hora se rota, hay tareas que son muy físicas y otras donde no haces casi nada, pero en ningún momento te sientas.


----------



## hartman (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cada hora se rota, hay tareas que son muy físicas y otras donde no haces casi nada, pero en ningún momento te sientas.



como en el mio mozo de almacen jodido de rodillas por 700 euros al mes 5 horas de martes a sabados.
2 meses justos para terminar mi contrato joder que largo se me va a hacer.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tienes título universitario?



Licenciado en ADE, la terminé con 23 años y no me sirvió de nada.
Tampoco me quejo porque es una carrera facilona con exceso de titulados, me equivoqué estudiando esa mierda.
Si no tienes enchufe y no tienes las tetas gordas estás jodido para currar de administrativo.
Por otra parte, sueldo mileurista con mucha exigencia y responsabilidad para lo mal pagado que está.
Lo de administrativo solo merece la pena si la empresa es tuya (no te dan con el látigo) o eres funcionario.


----------



## Bizarroff (27 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Si estás aquí es porque tu vida también es una mierda, solo que aún no se sabe porqué ya que estás interpretando tu papel



No, afortunadamente mi vida no es una ninguna mierda, ni creo que la vida de nadie de aquí sea una mierda. 

Ya lo he contado muchas veces, que lo único que me pasa es que estoy simplemente hasta los cojones de tener que ir a trabajar, que muy posiblemente sea lo que nos pasa a todos en este hilo. Si hay otros temas que hacen que tu vida es una mierda aparte del tema laboral desde luego que no es mi caso, aunque también se pueden comentar y aconsejar.

También he contado que me di cuenta que trabajar era una condena el primer día que empecé a trabajar, en mi caso fue en verano de 1994, a las tres horas de empezar más o menos ya vi que aquello no me iba a gustar. Y así ha sido.

Lo que quiero es hacer una vida normal y tranquila como hago un domingo pero cualquier día de la semana. Mañana me gustaría levantarme a las 9 de la mañana, pegarle un polvo a mi novia, desayunar tranquilamente en la terraza un tazón con chocolate con un bizcocho casero y zumo de naranja, luego ir al Retiro a pegar una caminata con mi pareja, a la vuelta hacer un poco de compra y prepararnos la comida. Luego comer mientras vemos las noticias, un poco de sobremesa, una pequeña siesta, jugar un ratillo al Forza Horizon 5 o al Doom Eternal, irme al gimnasio a cansarme, volver a casa a cenar, ver una película y luego a la cama a dormir, pegar un polvo o lo que me salga de los cojones, que para eso al día siguiente también es domingo.

¿Sabes lo que es una mierda? Que no voy a poder hacer casi nada de eso porque mañana voy a trabajar de 9 a 13 y de 14:30 a 18:30. Esa es la gran mierda, no mi existencia.

También he contado varias veces mi plan para dejar el remo a los 50-51-52 años. Para llevar la vida que quiero llevar solo tengo que sacar de la ecuación el trabajo.


----------



## Karma bueno (27 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, mañana vuelvo a la galera.
> Viernes, Sábado y Domingo de 07 a 15, la auténtica salu....esclavitud.
> Luego 2 noches, pero vayamos paso a paso.



Joder haces el mismo horario que la guarda sivi...


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> También he contado varias veces mi plan para dejar el remo a los 50-51-52 años. Para llevar la vida que quiero llevar solo tengo que sacar de la ecuación el trabajo.



El forero @Bizarroff ha vuelto con fuerza, una de las grandes estrellas del hilo.
Señores, nos estamos acercando a la página 600.
Os propongo que disfrutemos estas últimas 20 páginas de DERROICIÓN y luego que reme su puta madre.
Noviembre y Diciembre van a estar calentitos, no obstante es la temporada alta del aeropuerto.
No sé si llegaré vivo o como llegaré.
Pero voy a contarlo TODO.
De momento, mañana de 07 a 15 como buen esclavo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Oct 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Joder haces el mismo horario que la guarda sivi...



Es cierto, conozco unos cuantos del aeropuerto y me suelen contar sus historias.
Ellos también tienen jefes, pero van poco por allí.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Licenciado en ADE, la terminé con 23 años y no me sirvió de nada.
> Tampoco me quejo porque es una carrera facilona con exceso de titulados, me equivoqué estudiando esa mierda.
> Si no tienes enchufe y no tienes las tetas gordas estás jodido para currar de administrativo.
> Por otra parte, sueldo mileurista con mucha exigencia y responsabilidad para lo mal pagado que está.
> Lo de administrativo solo merece la pena si la empresa es tuya (no te dan con el látigo) o eres funcionario.



Estoy flipando... ya decía yo que redactabas decentemente y no parecías un gañan.

Mira, a mi una ex me metió en una fábrica de galletas y mi madre me dijo que eso era un insulto y una puta mierda y que si me quedaba ahi terminaria no sirviendo para nada haber ido a la universidad.

La universidad es algo cojonudo, fueron las vacaciones de mi vida, pero no estoy desactualizado y puedo ejercer perfectamente de abogado Paco al no haber seguido ahí.

Tu madre te está pidiendo tirar tu vida a la basura, y lo peor, tus compañeros se ríen de ti por tener carrera y te estás desperdiciando tu mismo.


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tu madre te está pidiendo tirar tu vida a la basura, y lo peor, tus compañeros se ríen de ti por tener carrera.



Ahî nadie se ríe de nadie, todos tenemos los mismos horarios y cobramos la misma miseria.
Si acaso se reirán los polis que pasan por allí de vez en cuando.


----------



## qpow (28 Oct 2022)

Nadie tiene porqué reírse de una persona que trabaja honradamente, tenga los estudios que tenga.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Oct 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Nadie tiene porqué reírse de una persona que trabaja honradamente, tenga los estudios que tenga.



Pues de mi de reían ahí siguen en la puta mierda, a ver quién cojones se ríe ahora.


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

A remar cabrones, la producción no debe parar.
Se supone que uno trabaja porque quiere, pero si dejo de remar mi madre me echa de casa.
Por lo tanto, cómo se llama la película?


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

el tema es que aunque mojen ya no son chortinas y llevan mil años follándosela...que nada tiene que ver a quedar con una nueva de 20-30 y follártela

ya ves tu que emoción da eso xd


----------



## Galvani (28 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estoy flipando... ya decía yo que redactabas decentemente y no parecías un gañan.
> 
> Mira, a mi una ex me metió en una fábrica de galletas y mi madre me dijo que eso era un insulto y una puta mierda y que si me quedaba ahi terminaria no sirviendo para nada haber ido a la universidad.
> 
> ...



Ah pero es que tener estudios no es garantía de que te vaya mejor que a otro o encuentres algo de eso. Y a una edad ya no te quieren si no tienes experiencia de eso. 

Tú podrás hacer de abogado pero vas a pedir trabajo y ven que tienes 40 años y has estado trabajando por ahí en otras cosas y qué... Como no trabajes por tu cuenta olvídate. Y no es estar actualizado o no. El día a día en el trabajo lo es todo. La teoría es sólo una parte.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (28 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No, afortunadamente mi vida no es una ninguna mierda, ni creo que la vida de nadie de aquí sea una mierda.
> 
> Ya lo he contado muchas veces, que lo único que me pasa es que estoy simplemente hasta los cojones de tener que ir a trabajar, que muy posiblemente sea lo que nos pasa a todos en este hilo. Si hay otros temas que hacen que tu vida es una mierda aparte del tema laboral desde luego que no es mi caso, aunque también se pueden comentar y aconsejar.
> 
> ...



Cual es ese plan, detalla edad, sueldo, ingresos, expectativas, inversiones, expectativas de gasto... Has pensado en eso a caso?


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La rotación normal son dos mañanas, dos tardes, dos noches y dos libres.
> Pero intento quitarme las tardes.



menudo colgao....sabes que puedes buscar otra cosa no?


----------



## Red Herring (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El forero es guapo, no le des más vueltas.
> Esto es cierto, el que sea guaperas nunca lo ha tenido más fácil que ahora, salvo por lo del 016 alguna rencorosa que se la quiera liar.



En mi experiencia la clave está en el entornito, no entornito no pillas.


----------



## Murray's (28 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> menudo colgao....sabes que puedes buscar otra cosa no?



Sabes que esto es España y las oportunidades laborales pintan calvas?


----------



## Galvani (28 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> menudo colgao....sabes que puedes buscar otra cosa no?



Mira... Estoy hasta los huevos de recorrer empresas y en todas acabas mal de la cabeza de lo que hay. También he probado lo público y la gentuza que hay es de lo peor.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Oct 2022)

Bueno, hoy es viernes, estoy deseando pillar el Bemeta y rugir duro a casa... 

Por lo menos veo algo bonito al salir del curro.

Hoy he tenido aquelarre, me han cerrado la puerta de la otra sección porque estaban las Charos soltando bilis, me he ido con la abogadilla y le he soltado un "estas buena y el tío ese es del monton... " , con la edad me doy cuenta de que al final todas son inseguras y acomplejadas, me ha sacado una foto de una choni fea y vieja( la ex del otro) y me decía que era más guapa que ella... me ha dicho también que mi parienta es guapa...

Soy un buitre cabron jajaja!!!!


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> menudo colgao....sabes que puedes buscar otra cosa no?



en otra cosa no verá las chortinas que ve o trata

si ya está hasta las pelotas imaginateló sin ver chortinas que son su único motivo para seguir remando donde está,ya que es el único sitio donde tiene contacto con ellas

él mismo lo dice

en otro curro solo hay pacos-charos-borrachos-yonquies...nada de chortis ya que estas no trabajan en mierdas,a no ser que sea cara al público y tratar con gente random de todo tipo

si ya está derroyed imaginateló sin ver chortis,le da un jamacuco xD


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si ya está derroyed imaginateló sin ver chortis,le da un jamacuco xD



Imagina que lo que más te gustara del mundo son los pasteles.
Ahora imagina que firmas un contrato donde tienes que ir 8 horas todos los días a una pastelería donde ves de cerca pastelitos de todo el mundo.
Ahora imagina llevar 2 años y medio haciendo eso, viendo esos pastelitos deliciosos sin probar ni uno solo de esos pasteles que tanto te encantan.
El aeropuerto es una tortura para el nuncafollista, así de claro.


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> menudo colgao....sabes que puedes buscar otra cosa no?



Como hay tantos trabajos para escoger...
A veces creo que habláis desde otros países, sabéis que estamos líderes de Europa en paro?
Sabéis que estamos en el país del enchufismo por excelencia?
Parecéis mi madre, que ya jubilada y habiendo vivido todo lo bueno se cree que todavía estamos en la época de pleno empleo del PP.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como hay tantos trabajos para escoger...
> A veces creo que habláis desde otros países, sabéis que estamos líderes de Europa en paro?
> Sabéis que estamos en el país del enchufismo por excelencia?
> Parecéis mi madre, que ya jubilada y habiendo vivido todo lo bueno se cree que todavía estamos en la época de pleno empleo del PP.



Pues yo no sé dónde vivís vosotros pero yo estoy en el paro porque me sale de los cojones ya que trabajo hay a patadas, sin buscar tengo 3 o 4 sitios disponibles para entrar a currar.


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pues yo no sé dónde vivís vosotros pero yo estoy en el paro porque me sale de los cojones ya que trabajo hay a patadas, sin buscar tengo 3 o 4 sitios disponibles para entrar a currar.



Sin enchufe?
Y cómo sabes que te contratarán a ti y no a los otros 400 candidatos al puesto?


----------



## AJelpurasangre (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin enchufe?
> Y cómo sabes que te contratarán a ti y no a los otros 400 candidatos al puesto?



Pero que candidatos si no quiere trabajar ni dios?


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pero que candidatos si no quiere trabajar ni dios?



Eso dice la tele?
Y tú te lo crees?
Entra en infojobs y mira ofertas de lo que quieras, para cualquier puesto tienes 400 apuntados en una hora.
Tengo amigos en paro que se dedican a patearse empresas y entregar en mano, peleándose con los empleados para que les cojan el currículum y les dicen que lo entreguen en la web.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso dice la tele?
> Y tú te lo crees?
> Entra en infojobs y mira ofertas de lo que quieras, para cualquier puesto tienes 400 apuntados en una hora.



Eso dice mi experiencia y lo que veo a diario en las empresas, no veo la tele desde el año 2000. No me hace falta InfoJobs eso es pa mataos. No se en que mundo vivís.


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Eso dice mi experiencia y *lo que veo a diario en las empresas*, no veo la tele desde el año 2000. No me hace falta InfoJobs eso es pa mataos. No se en que mundo vivís.



Señores, este tipo es un troll.
No le demos mayor importancia.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, este tipo es un troll.
> No le demos mayor importancia.



Tu si que eres un troll, menudo pringao. 600 páginas llorando por chortinas que se ríen en tu cara y tu mami que no te aguanta más en casa. Si tuvieras dos cojones te irías de alquiler a otro sitio y te buscarías otro curro que te permita ese cambio, pero es más fácil venir aquí a llorar a tu hilo de mierda día sí y día también. Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Red Herring (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay entornos muy concretos.
> El monitor de mi gym se hincha a ligar, más bien ellas intentan ligárselo a él.



El gym puede ser un buen sitio, o alguna sugar lady si estás desesperado .

También puedes intentarlo con alguna más feucha o mayor ,pero estás hecho un follamodelos.

Yo con videojuegos y remo tengo bastante,intenta encontrar tu motivación...


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (28 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Tu si que eres un troll, menudo pringao. 600 páginas llorando por chortinas que se ríen en tu cara y tu mami que no te aguanta más en casa. Si tuvieras dos cojones te irías de alquiler a otro sitio y te buscarías otro curro que te permita ese cambio, pero es más fácil venir aquí a llorar a tu hilo de mierda día sí y día también. Al ignore por subnormal.



Eres un troll nini hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como hay tantos trabajos para escoger...
> A veces creo que habláis desde otros países, sabéis que estamos líderes de Europa en paro?
> Sabéis que estamos en el país del enchufismo por excelencia?
> Parecéis mi madre, que ya jubilada y habiendo vivido todo lo bueno se cree que todavía estamos en la época de pleno empleo del PP.



no te hablamos de que lo consigas, si no que lo intentes por lo menos. Yo un día de estos me preparo una excel con todas las putas empresas del sector, correos para mandar cv y web. Aprovechando que estoy metido en el mundillo IT pues conozco nombres de empresas que podrían estar interesadas. Si no me suben el sueldo aquí el año que viene voy a ir amenazando portabilidad. Y confío que me querrán en otro lado por tener ya experiencia y porque trabajo bien y confío en mi mismo. Si me aceptaron siendo un noob salido de un ciclo de mierda que tuvieron que formarme, porqué no me iban a querer ahora?? pues eso


----------



## AJelpurasangre (28 Oct 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Eres un troll nini hijo de la gran puta



Un comunista hijo de puta me va a dar lecciones de trabajar. Anda a comer pollas puto poliomielítico.


----------



## insanekiller (28 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No, afortunadamente mi vida no es una ninguna mierda, ni creo que la vida de nadie de aquí sea una mierda.
> 
> Ya lo he contado muchas veces, que lo único que me pasa es que estoy simplemente hasta los cojones de tener que ir a trabajar, que muy posiblemente sea lo que nos pasa a todos en este hilo. Si hay otros temas que hacen que tu vida es una mierda aparte del tema laboral desde luego que no es mi caso, aunque también se pueden comentar y aconsejar.
> 
> ...



Este es el mindset por el que me apunte al hilo y por el que me he leido posts de FIRE o comunidades como antiwork, sinceramente yo tampoco estoy del todo mal en mi curro, mas que nada es el dinero el problema y el horario y la monotonia, vale si, estoy mal, pero se puede llevar.

El caso es que por el hilo, fargo por ej se asume que volviendo a la época de esposa fiel con 20 años etc la vida del remo compensa y para nada, a dia de hoy es tal mi negatividad que no quiero un remo mejor, simplemente quiero ser el dueño de mi propia vida, ser funcionario me parece lo mismo solo que estas mejor pagado así que pasando de la vida de mierda del opositor, y si me parece muy bien q con 40 años vayas a tener mucho dinero por ser A1 pero me sigues pareciendo un mierda detrás de todo tu dinero teniendo que levantarte a las 6 y tienes que vivir la monotonía 8h aunque no hagas nada(si total, luego os gastais 400k en pisos de mierda de 80m2.

Y bueno retirarse con 50 ya me parece tarde, no se que energía y ilusion voy a tener por hacer nada por mucho dinero y tiempo que pueda tener


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (28 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Un comunista hijo de puta me va a dar lecciones de trabajar. Anda a comer pollas puto poliomielítico.



Chupa Maricón subnormal hijo de puta Muerta, chupa!!!


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como hay tantos trabajos para escoger...
> A veces creo que habláis desde otros países, sabéis que estamos líderes de Europa en paro?
> Sabéis que estamos en el país del enchufismo por excelencia?
> Parecéis mi madre, que ya jubilada y habiendo vivido todo lo bueno se cree que todavía estamos en la época de pleno empleo del PP.



pero vamos a ver, me quieres decir que no puedes trabajar de otra cosa ganando aunque sean los mismos 1.100 pero sin tener que hacer turnos cada 2 putos dias ni pringar findes y festivos?
NO ME LO CREO

o te falta un brazo o NO ME LO CREO.
y mas si vives en una ciudad que no se si es el caso o cerca


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

Señores, el forero *AJelpurasangre* me ha puesto en el ignore.
Lo he pillado trolleando y no ha aguantado la presión.
Lo digo por si lo veis comentando en el hilo sabiendo que no puedo leerlo, un comportamiento habitual de este tipo de trolls COBARDES de Internet.
El problema de este hilo es que se está contando LA VERDAD, por eso ha tenido tanta pegada desde el principio, vosotros también estáis hartos de trolls de Internet que dicen que ganan 4000 euros en una hora de trabajo.
En este hilo serio los trolls, acostumbrados a burlarse de los foreros, son ellos el objeto de mofa y divertimento cada vez que postean, les damos un par de buenos zascas y se largan.
Uno de los trolls más famosos, el pizzero disfrazado de millonario lobo de las finanzas @Covid Bryant es objeto de risas cada vez que postea, sabe que le tenemos calado y se lleva una manta de palos cada vez escribe sus fantasmadas.
Vamos al fondo del asunto y concluyo con una reflexión personal...
Sabéis por qué se piran rápido o me ponen en el ignore?
Ningún troll puede luchar contra hechos indiscutibles y verdades aplastantes, este hilo les obliga a mirarse en el espejo y a muchos no les gusta lo que ven, así que se largan a otros hilos de la Guardería donde no estemos los perros viejos.
Igual que al fuego se le combate con agua y a la oscuridad con luz, al troll mentiroso y cobarde se le combate con LA VERDAD.
Tomad nota trolls, cada vez que vengáis a mi hilo a tocar las pelotas vamos a dejaros con el culo al aire, NO HABRÁ PAZ PARA LOS TROLLS.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (28 Oct 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> Este es el mindset por el que me apunte al hilo y por el que me he leido posts de FIRE o comunidades como antiwork, sinceramente yo tampoco estoy del todo mal en mi curro, mas que nada es el dinero el problema y el horario y la monotonia, vale si, estoy mal, pero se puede llevar.
> 
> El caso es que por el hilo, fargo por ej se asume que volviendo a la época de esposa fiel con 20 años etc la vida del remo compensa y para nada, a dia de hoy es tal mi negatividad que no quiero un remo mejor, simplemente quiero ser el dueño de mi propia vida, ser funcionario me parece lo mismo solo que estas mejor pagado así que pasando de la vida de mierda del opositor, y si me parece muy bien q con 40 años vayas a tener mucho dinero por ser A1 pero me sigues pareciendo un mierda detrás de todo tu dinero teniendo que levantarte a las 6 y tienes que vivir la monotonía 8h aunque no hagas nada(si total, luego os gastais 400k en pisos de mierda de 80m2.
> 
> Y bueno retirarse con 50 ya me parece tarde, no se que energía y ilusion voy a tener por hacer nada por mucho dinero y tiempo que pueda tener



Eso os pasa porque sois muy vagos. Deberíais haber opositado a funcivago para cogeros bajas por depresión y ansiedad cada poco cobrando dinero sin trabajar y no dar el palo, que es lo que os llena. 
A mi me gusta tener una ocupación, es la manera de valorar los descansos y sentirme realizado. Si no voy a dar el palo tendría que ser después de habermelo ganado yo. Si no me sentiría un puto desgraciado


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Oct 2022)

A ver lo del curro lo importante es apuntarte al INEM y aguantar un año renovando, ahí eres parado de larga duración y te buscan curro.

A mi me han buscado así dos veces trabajo en la administración, luego es sobrevivir.

Estuve mucho en el paro porque no me apuntaba porque mi ex amenazaba con boda y niños... al final aunque parezca mentira te buscan curro...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (28 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> pero vamos a ver, me quieres decir que no puedes trabajar de otra cosa ganando aunque sean los mismos 1.100 pero sin tener que hacer turnos cada 2 putos dias ni pringar findes y festivos?
> NO ME LO CREO
> 
> o te falta un brazo o NO ME LO CREO.
> y mas si vives en una ciudad que no se si es el caso o cerca



Si le falta un brazo también, los lisiados van a cuota


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Imagina que lo que más te gustara del mundo son los pasteles.
> Ahora imagina que firmas un contrato donde tienes que ir 8 horas todos los días a una pastelería donde ves de cerca pastelitos de todo el mundo.
> Ahora imagina llevar 2 años y medio haciendo eso, viendo esos pastelitos deliciosos sin probar ni uno solo de esos pasteles que tanto te encantan.
> El aeropuerto es una tortura para el nuncafollista, así de claro.



si claro

me quieres decir que estarías mejor acompañado de pacos-charos o abuelos que viendo chortis aunque sea y no quieran nada?

jejejeje

prefiero ver chortis y que me alegren la vista aunque sea invisible para ellas a ver derroyeds

tortura ver chortis dice el tío xDDDDDDDD

si te calientan te vas luego de putes que para algo están y arreglado

ni que estuvieras de albañil,campo o fábrica con pacos o panchos borrachos o con rumanos dejándote la espalda y cobrando lo mismo

madremia que poco has trabajado tu me parece


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> pero vamos a ver, me quieres decir que no puedes trabajar de otra cosa ganando aunque sean los mismos 1.100 pero sin tener que hacer turnos cada 2 putos dias ni pringar findes y festivos?
> NO ME LO CREO



Por supuesto que sí, pero como he comentado en el aeropuerto hay momentos donde no hay pasaje y puedes tocarte los cojones.
Hay sitios peores donde currar, por ejemplo en la cocina, la construcción o la limpieza.
Tampoco me gusta tener que vender nada al cliente, allí hago lo mío y ya está, mi sueldo no depende de las ventas.
No quiero irme a un sitio peor, si me voy tendría que ser a un sitio mejor y eso está más difícil, el aeropuerto lo tengo a 15 minutos en coche.
Estoy quemado mentalmente por la rutina del remo y la falta de aventuras en mi tiempo libre, y dudo que eso cambie si me voy a otro trabajo.
Tengo amigos en otros trabajos totalmente distintos y me cuentan cosas muy parecidas a las que estoy contando en el hilo.
Muchos de los que habéis escrito también me contáis que tenéis sensaciones parecidas a las que yo escribo.
Irse a otro curro lo veo el mismo perro con distinto collar, lo que me hace falta a mí y a muchos remeros que habéis contado vuestro caso es un año sabático, pedir una excedencia o algo así.
Hasta entonces seguiré remando, he intentado desertar hace poco y he tenido problemas en casa por ello, me estoy dando cuenta que no es tan fácil como parece dejar el remo.


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, este tipo es un troll.
> No le demos mayor importancia.



te vas a etts y te contratan

pero claro,son trabajos de remero físicos,no de universitarios que solo trabajan de lo que han estudiado


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tortura ver chortis dice el tío xDDDDDDDD
> 
> si te calientan te vas luego de putes que para algo están y arreglado
> 
> ...



Trabajo mejor los días que hay pocas mujeres en el turno, hay menos chismes, más camaradería y mejor ambiente laboral en general.
Y se trabaja menos, cuando hay mujeres en el turno el hombre siempre pringa más.
Pero eso ya deberías saberlo, con todo lo que has trabajado.


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> te vas a etts y te contratan
> 
> pero claro,son trabajos de remero físicos,no de universitarios que solo trabajan de lo que han estudiado



Mi trabajo en el aeropuerto no tiene nada que ver con lo que estudié y tiene varias tareas muy físicas.
Tío, creo que te estás confundiendo de forero.


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Trabajo mejor los días que hay pocas mujeres en el turno, hay menos chismes, más camaradería y mejor ambiente laboral en general.
> Y se trabaja menos, cuando hay mujeres en el turno el hombre siempre pringa más.
> Pero eso ya deberías saberlo, con todo lo que has trabajado.



yo no he trabajado apenas,unos 8 años con 40,pero en trabajos no cualificados de machaquilla,por eso ahí no suelen o solían haber mujeres

igual no las soporto todo el dia hablando que te dejan la cabeza como un bombo,prefiero estar en silencio haciendo la faena que me digan y ya

si no trabajo es porque ya tengo dolores por todos sitios(pies-tobillos-espalda...) y no aguanto los trabajos físicos como si aguantaba con 20 y para trabajos con responsabilidad yo no sirvo ni tengo formación porque no me da la cabeza para eso

y además de esto que no soporto que me hablen como un perro,eso antes no pasaba en los curros mierder a los que iba,trabajabas pero te trataban bien,con respeto,ahora si y con eso no puedo

pero lo principal es que tengo el cuerpo ya con dolores por todas partes,si no todavía iría a probar por sacarme unos euros para buenas putitas xd


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> El gym puede ser un buen sitio, o alguna sugar lady si estás desesperado .
> 
> También puedes intentarlo con alguna más feucha o mayor ,pero estás hecho un follamodelos.
> 
> Yo con videojuegos y remo tengo bastante,intenta encontrar tu motivación...



en tinder puedes conocer mujeres de 40-50,pero claro aguántalas,ese es el problema,tienes que estar muy desesperao-necesitado de querer estar con alguien

una cosa es porno-putes o quedar para follarlas y adiós y otra aguantar a alguien aparte de folleteo que es lo único que muchos buscamos de ellas

con las chortis mucho peor por mejor aspecto que tengan


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi trabajo en el aeropuerto no tiene nada que ver con lo que estudié y tiene varias tareas muy físicas.
> Tío, creo que te estás confundiendo de forero.



pues por etts tienes trabajos que son físicos todo el dia,a eso me refería

por eso trabajo de eso siempre hay pero pocos los aceptan si no están muy necesitados por la mierda que te toca comer

todos esos trabajos de mierda donde mueren trabajadores porque se les ha caido algo pesado encima,están a 40º bajo el sol o se caen desde alturas

esos


----------



## David_ (28 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no he trabajado apenas,unos 8 años con 40,pero en trabajos no cualificados de machaquilla,por eso ahí no suelen o solían haber mujeres
> 
> igual no las soporto todo el dia hablando que te dejan la cabeza como un bombo,prefiero estar en silencio haciendo la faena que me digan y ya
> 
> ...




¿Y de qué vives si no es indiscreción?


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

David_ dijo:


> ¿Y de qué vives si no es indiscreción?



casamami y con lo justo


----------



## AJelpurasangre (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, el forero *AJelpurasangre* me ha puesto en el ignore.
> Lo he pillado trolleando y no ha aguantado la presión.
> Lo digo por si lo veis comentando en el hilo sabiendo que no puedo leerlo, un comportamiento habitual de este tipo de trolls COBARDES de Internet.
> El problema de este hilo es que se está contando LA VERDAD, por eso ha tenido tanta pegada desde el principio, vosotros también estáis hartos de trolls de Internet que dicen que ganan 4000 euros en una hora de trabajo.
> ...



Vamos a ver chavalín... Que contigo no se ni por dónde empezar....

Que es para ti un troll? Alguien que te dice la puta realidad de las cosas y te habla clarito? O es que hace pupa que tenga razón? Eres un pavo de 34 tacos que no se come un rosco y está quemado con su curro, hasta ahí todo normal. Se te ha dicho mil veces que te vayas de putas o que dejes de querer follarte a niñatas que ni te miran y se ríen en tu cara, y tu mismo has dicho que tienes (charos?) de TU EDAD disponibles, pero que pasas de esas y que tú quieres chortis. Primera razón por la que tú mismo te estás buscando lo que tienes. Si tuvieras dos dedos de frente te quitarías esas gilipolleces de la cabeza y te follarias a alguna para quitarte la presión, pero tú eres Farguito, te gusta hacer el pardillo y babear a las chortis que pasan de tu arrugado culo.

Segunda parte, estás quemado de ese curro de mierda, que efectivamente por 1100 euros y esos turnos lo es, pero no tienes cojones a buscarte otra cosa por no salir de tu zona de confort. Y tampoco tienes cojones de pedir una excedencia porque tu mami te regaña ya que vives en su casa. Ya me jodería a mí siendo un pollavieja como tú qué mi madre me diga que hacer y no hacer. A todo esto le das la explicación de qué con tu sueldo de mierda de alquiler vivirás como un vagabundo, pero se te olvida comentar que tienes 50.000 pavos ahorrados los cuales con un poco de cabeza e inversión te servirían para salir de esa situación de casapapis que tan derroido te tiene, pero que por otro lado no quieres dejar.

Yo no gano 4000 pavos al mes ni mucho menos, ya he dicho que me fui al paro porque estaba hasta la polla del curro y estoy más agusto que en brazos. Dejé un curro en el que cobraba casi 2000 pavos y me fui a la puta calle, sin indemnización, me arriegué, y GANÉ EN SALUD.

Que has hecho tú por cambiar tu situación?Llevas 600 páginas llorando con la misma película y no será porque no se te han dado ideas y soluciones, pero tú eres Farguito. Te encanta recrearte en tu miseria y nuncafollismo y seguir upeando tu hilo de mierda cada día con el mismo disco rallado.

Esa VERDAD que tú dices contar aquí, es la que TÚ mismo te estás buscando con tus comportamientos e ideas de PERDEDOR, no es la REALIDAD. La realidad es que mucha gente mucho más jodida que tú le ha echado cojones y ha conseguido tener la vida que quiere, pero claro esa gente lo que hace es salir de su zona de confort y arriesgar, y no dedicarte a LLORAR cada día contando lo perdedor que es en un foro.

Ahora llámame troll puto perdedor, que a mí lo que me llame un pardillo como tú, ME SUDA TODA LA POLLA.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por supuesto que sí, pero como he comentado en el aeropuerto hay momentos donde no hay pasaje y puedes tocarte los cojones.
> Hay sitios peores donde currar, por ejemplo en la cocina, la construcción o la limpieza.
> Tampoco me gusta tener que vender nada al cliente, allí hago lo mío y ya está, mi sueldo no depende de las ventas.
> No quiero irme a un sitio peor, si me voy tendría que ser a un sitio mejor y eso está más difícil, el aeropuerto lo tengo a 15 minutos en coche.
> ...



A mi si les conviene me por lo menos me hacen la pelota abogados y procuradores

Evidentemente me tratan mucho mejor que en un trabajo de mierda, estoy menos quemado porque este mes tengo mucho mejor nómina que el pasado y porque salgo con esta tía al café y no es tóxica y la parienta esta de buenas también.

Yo si trabajaría de cosas que no son de lo mío pero no con gente, ganadero, mecánico, trabajar con un tractor o un camión etc... vas a tu ritmo y no tienes que aguantar a nadie.

Lo siento por el anterior thanquito pero es verdad que no sales de tu zona de confort Fargo, es difícil para todos hacer eso, pero si uno está así de infeliz hay que hacer algo.


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Vamos a ver chavalín... Que contigo no se ni por dónde empezar....
> 
> Que es para ti un troll? Alguien que te dice la puta realidad de las cosas y te habla clarito? O es que hace pupa que tenga razón? Eres un pavo de 34 tacos que no se come un rosco y está quemado con su curro, hasta ahí todo normal. Se te ha dicho mil veces que te vayas de putas o que dejes de querer follarte a niñatas que ni te miran y se ríen en tu cara, y tu mismo has dicho que tienes (charos?) de TU EDAD disponibles, pero que pasas de esas y que tú quieres chortis. Primera razón por la que tú mismo te estás buscando lo que tienes. Si tuvieras dos dedos de frente te quitarías esas gilipolleces de la cabeza y te follarias a alguna para quitarte la presión, pero tú eres Farguito, te gusta hacer el pardillo y babear a las chortis que pasan de tu arrugado culo.
> 
> ...



seguirá poniendo sus fotos de chortinas de 20 años xDDDDDDDDD

la realidad es esta,te tienes que matar y sacrificar por cualquier cosa con valor,sea trabajo o relaciones

y si no follas y tienes 1000€ al mes aparte de 50.000€ con lo de miles de putas que hay por ahí a 30€ xDDD

y el remo si no lo aguanta lo puede dejar y buscarse otro mas adelante después de descansar

lo de las inversiones no digo nada porque ni idea

yo desde luego no se como aguanta remando sin irse mínimo de putes o tener novia-follamiga


----------



## Fargo (28 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> *Lo siento por el anterior thanquito *pero es verdad que no sales de tu zona de confort Fargo, es difícil para todos hacer eso, pero si uno está así de infeliz hay que hacer algo.



Bueno, si es tu opinión hay que respetarla.
Pero ha dolido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bueno, si es tu opinión habrá que respetarla.
> Pero ha dolido.



Tampoco tiene razón en todo el post pero si que estás bloqueado en esa situación porque no te atreves a cambiar nada en esa rutina que te mata.

Yo estuve en una fábrica de galletas y consegui que me echasen aunque sabía que mi novia me iba a dejar, en el fondo es lo que quería y es lo mejor que he hecho en la vida.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Oct 2022)

Quiero darte ánimos @Fargo, porque yo he estado bloqueado también, me he dejado influenciar muchisimo por las opiniones de los demás y no le he echado los suficientes cojones a la vida para muchas cosas, entre ellas lo laboral.
Me he acomodado, aletargado, he dejado pasar el tiempo y ahora asi me luce el pelo.

Yo hice el CFGS de programación en los 90, trabajé poco de ello. Me encasillé en el comercio y ahora es cuando me he puesto al día en lo que otrora fue mi profesión o estudios oficiales.

Cuando estaba en proceso de búsqueda, el coronacirco llegó y me bloqueó, volvi corriendo a mi antigua empresa, como un niño miedoso, que me ofreció un puesto de reposición que ha sido mi refugio en la pandemia pero que me esta destrozando físicamente aunque haya bajado el nivel del curro. Esto ya lo he contado.

Inseguridades amigo, creerse menos que los demás ese ha sido mi error, pero ya no más.

Ya me deberia haber pirado de este curro. Verás, esta mañana he hablado con el que gestiona los cursos de I.T, en mi Ciudad, através de instituciones oficiales. He estado hablando con él a la salida del curso que hago de servidores, y le he dicho que estaba interesado en los cursos del año que viene, que vi en marzo de este año uno que tenia contratación trás su conclusión pero que no lo pude hacer porque iba de tardes.

Me dijo: Quizá lo hagamos otra vez, pues de ese curso, de 19 que lo hicieron, *18 SALIERON CON CONTRATO.*

Ese curso de Marzo, que era de BIG DATA, SQL y lenguaje PYTHON lo podia haber superado perfectamente.
¿Sabés porque no lo hice aunque lo vi a primeros de año?

Pues porque como era por la tarde y yo trabajo por la tarde, estaba ofuscado aún por aquel entonces (Marzo de 2019) en que mantener mi actual medio curro de mierda era lo más sagrado de lo sagrado, porque estaba todo mu mal y la situación era mu mala malisima, que no es momento de jugar con el curro, etc etc...

GRAN ERROR. Debí haberle echado cojones, hacer las pruebas para el curso y si me pillaban DIMITIR AUTOMÁTICAMENTE DE MI MEDIO CURRO DE MIERDA. Pero no........ la zona de confort, ¡LA PUTA ZONA DE CONFORT!.

Con esto que te cuento, fargo, quiero decir, que los que te critican tan vehementemente por tu autocompasión, tienen razón. Debes hacer algo, debes cambiar algo, DEBES INTENTARLO, te lo debes, y estas a tiempo.

Nadie dice que te vayas de buenas a primeras, varios aquí te hemos dado varias ideas (Excedencia y ponerte a estudiar un CFGS, buscar un curro a tiempo parcial que te deje algo más de vida, no sé... lo que tú veas), pero has de hacer algo YA y dejar la queja perpetua antes de convertirte en una antigüedad laboral.

Tienes la carrera de ADE, bien, dices que es una puta mierda y no vale para nada. Pues yo no pienso eso, creo que con algo de reorientación profesional de alguna institución de la ciudad donde resides podrias dar un paso adelante y utilizar tu carrera para algo útil.

Una tia del curso que hago, que es más o menos de mi quinta, la han despedido porque ha cerrado su departamento el cual van a externalizar, y se está reciclando. Ella me dió dos direcciones de instituciones de mi ciudad en la que te asesoran bien para tratar de buscar gente con inquietudes similares (soy programador y una de las ideas que barajo es asociarme con alguien para tratar de buscar una idea de algo plasmarla en una aplicación web y tratar de sacar pasta), y también te asesoran según me ha dicho para darle una vuelta a tu C.V, buscar empresas adecuadas a tu perfil, etc. Pienso acudir a estos dos sitios a primeros de año.

Y yo no me voy a echar atrás. A mitad de Diciembre presentaré mi renuncia al medio curro mierda que me esta destrozando espalda rodillas y pies, y voy a empezar el 2023 con mucha fuerza para cambiar laboralmente, vale, ok, esta complicado el tema, hay mucha competencia, también las pasaré putas, pero la necesidad agudiza el ingenio y hay algo que me dice que lo puedo conseguir.

Y sobre todo recuerda, amigo, TÚ NO ERES PERFECTO, PERO ES QUE EL RESTO DEL MUNDO QUE ESTÁ AHÍ AFUERA, TAMPOCO.


----------



## Bizarroff (29 Oct 2022)

No me jodais con la puta zona de confort, hay que espabilar y tener un poco de amor propio, una amiga mía ha dejado su estresante trabajo de comercial de toda la vida que se levantaba todos los meses más de 2000€ y se ha montado una tiendecita en su pueblo hace un año, saca poco más del SMI pero se le ve feliz haciendo lo que le gusta, ves fotos suyas de hace 10 años y se le ve más joven ahora. Y tiene 54 palos, que algunos de por aquí apenas pasáis de los 30 y estáis para meteros en un geriátrico.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No me jodais con la puta zona de confort, hay que espabilar y tener un poco de amor propio, una amiga mía ha dejado su estresante trabajo de comercial de toda la vida que se levantaba todos los meses más de 2000€ y se ha montado una tiendecita en su pueblo hace un año, saca poco más del SMI pero se le ve feliz haciendo lo que le gusta, ves fotos suyas de hace 10 años y se le ve más joven ahora. Y tiene 54 palos, que algunos de por aquí apenas pasáis de los 30 y estáis para meteros en un geriátrico.



Deja de meterte con los demás cabrón y explica de que va tu plan mágico de retiro. No te hagas el tonto con eso


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Oct 2022)

fargo es un fracasado de mierda, y siempre lo será, se merece toda la escoria que es

es un perdedor total

lleva 292 paginas subiendo su mierda de hilo de derruicion, 7 meses comiendo pollas sin parar y aún le dais coba al tontaco de mierda


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Mensaje 657 de este mismo hilo



Si tienes mas de 200.000€ invertidos adelante. Y vota a PSOE que si no igual te quitan la paguita de vago. Si te llaman para un curro de mierda o te piden que te vacunes o te metas un palo por el culo tienes que hacerlo. Cuando pasas a cobrar del estado te conviertes en su lacayo


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Esa paguita salió por una ley de la UCD de 1980. Y posteriormente ni el PSOE ni el PP ni las coaliciones que han mantenido a ambos la han quitado, y solo con insinuar en quitarla es automáticamente perder unas elecciones. Lo realmente potente de esa paguita no son los 480€ (que bienvenidos sean) sino que mientras la recibes cotizas como si estuvieras cobrando 1458€.
> 
> No voto al PSOE ni a nadie simplemente porque hacen las votaciones en un día festivo, y a mi me suelen pillar liado en mis cosas. Si las hiciesen en un día laborable con horas remuneradas para poder salir del trabajo, si que me plantería escaquearme para ir a votar.
> 
> ...



Pues claro. España es un país de vagos, perros y redes clientelares. Únete al club


----------



## Fargo (29 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Pues claro. España es un país de vagos, perros y redes clientelares.



Y remeros que mantenemos todo el circo.


----------



## XRL (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y qué cojones le digo a mi madre?
> Mi única baza para no ser un desgraciado pagaalquileres a caseros que lo cobran a precio de oro es el casapapismo, no quiero perder eso con una mierda de sueldo o lo del paro.



pues que estás hasta las pelotas de trabajar

que eres su hijo y puedes vivir en su casa tranquilamente que para algo te tuvo no te jode xD

encima piso pagado y ella tiene buena pensión creo haberte leído

y te quedas en casa un tiempo descansando y viendo que puedes hacer mas adelante o no hacer nada y tocarte las pelotas


----------



## andresitozgz (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo aguanta la gente esta mierda?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111180



Lo intentan lavandonos el cerebro con la tele, si eso no funciona te derivan a la química que sino te aborrega acabaras suicidandote asi que ambas cosas solucionan el problema:









España encabeza el consumo de ansiolíticos en Europa


Más de 2,5 millones de personas consumen psicofármacos a diario en nuestro país. En 2021, la venta de antidepresivos y ansiolíticos creció un 6 y un 4% respectivamente




www.larazon.es


----------



## Fargo (29 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues que estás hasta las pelotas de trabajar
> 
> que eres su hijo y puedes vivir en su casa tranquilamente que para algo te tuvo no te jode xD
> 
> ...



Al final tendrá que ser esto, no pienso irme de casapapi tan fácilmente.
Hasta que no vea mis maletas en la calle no me voy.


----------



## XRL (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al final tendrá que ser esto, no pienso irme de casapapi tan fácilmente.
> Hasta que no vea mis maletas en la calle no me voy.



creo que es ilegal que te tire de casa,informaté y si lo hace la denuncias

que coño vas a pagar 600€ de alquiler por un mes de mierda teniendo casa papis


----------



## XRL (29 Oct 2022)

dale 500€ y dile que no te ralle xd


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y remeros que mantenemos todo el circo.



Si, por desgracia se aprovechan de los mas currantes. Una vergüenza


----------



## Fargo (29 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> dale 500€ y dile que no te ralle xd



500 al mes por una casa ya pagada?
Para eso me voy de alquiler y vivo yo solo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al final tendrá que ser esto, no pienso irme de casapapi tan fácilmente.
> Hasta que no vea mis maletas en la calle no me voy.



La abogada moza me ha dicho que considera de fracasados no irse, comentario real de una mujer real... es que tengo una compañera Charo casapapis y la considera un fracaso.


----------



## XRL (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 500 al mes por una casa ya pagada?
> Para eso me voy de alquiler y vivo yo solo.



no al mes,una única vez xd


----------



## XRL (29 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La abogada moza me ha dicho que considera de fracasados no irse, comentario real de una mujer real... es que tengo una compañera Charo casapapis y la considera un fracaso.



ahora me va a importar lo que diga una tía


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Oct 2022)

Hoy en la Sexta XPLICA (Qué me teneis que explicar a mi HDLGP), hacen un debate enfrentamiento entre empresarios y remeros.
La mayoria de los empresarios son autonomos con pequeños negocios.

Mostrando ofertas vergonzosas de trabajos mierdas, sobre todo en hosteleria.

Se han preguntado que que esta pasando...que el gobierno esta recaudando más que nunca.

Ni una sólo mención, como no podia ser de otra manera, a dos cuestiones:

Un estado mastodóntico lleno de chupópteros y chiringuitos varios que gasta mucho dinero.
La invasión inmigrante que es la que sostiene las ofertas de trabajos mierdas y abusivas.

Debate de mierda, conducido por un mierdas, totalmente absurdo y demagógico.
Una charo que tiene a sus niños en paro, va y suelta: Eg que en Zarzuelaaaaaaaaaaa todo es de color de rosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............

Claro que si, charo... claro que si, desde Zarzuela, desde Moncloa, desde el ministerio de igualdad, desde la dirección general de política sexológica, desde el ministerio de consumo..... siga charo, siga.... pero no solo desde zarzuela, ¡ah claro! ¡Que no quieres nombrar a los chiringuitos de los "ideológicamente tuyos", únicamente nombras a los que le interesa a la sexta!

jajajaja que HDLGP, un par de misilacos en la SEXTA tenian que caer.


----------



## Fargo (29 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no al mes,una única vez xd



Entonces no gano nada, salvo la posible confusión de que mi madre se crea que voy a darle 500 al mes por vivir en su casa.


----------



## XRL (29 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces no gano nada, salvo la posible confusión de que se crea que voy a darle 500 al mes.



dejas de remar si estás hasta los cojones,como pones en el título del hilo el agotamiento del remero

dedicas el tiempo a buscar chortinas e irte de putes,te puedes dar un viajecito a europa del este o thailandia a folletear,disfrutar de la vida como se dice

tu madre que te mantenga que para algo tiene casa y pensión buena,ya si eso pues ayudas en casa

los 500€ son para que no moleste 

y cuando tengas ganas pues te buscas otro curro de mierda porque es lo que te va a salir a no ser que tengas enchufe

eso u opositar a alguna basurilla o seguir rascándote los huevos

o puedes seguir remando y comprarte un pisito barato en barrios degradados o pueblos a tomar por culo

lo bueno que lo puedes alquilar y con ello pagar la hipoteca si no está muy hecho mierda,o meter ahí a chortis alquiladas o panchas y te las follas

xD


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Aprovecho para comentar una cosa:
Hace tiempo hablé en el hilo sobre un encargadillo pollavieja que se lió con la chortina nueva de la empresa, empezó a dejar su puesto para irse a follar con la chortina en medio del turno, se chivaron a los jefazos y le quitaron el puesto de encargadillo.
La chortina lo dejó al poco tiempo de perder el puesto, el hombre medio deprimido ya ni venía a trabajar.
Pues me acabo de enterar que la empresa le ha hecho un despido disciplinario por faltas reiteradas al trabajo.
Increíble como perdemos la cabeza por el olor a coco y vainilla de las chortis.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tu madre que te mantenga que para algo tiene casa y pensión buena,ya si eso pues ayudas en casa



Me he acordado del Fumi de Morata.


----------



## XRL (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me he acordado del Fumi de Morata.



pues si,ni madrugo ni remo ni aguanto a nadie y tan tranquilo


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Vaya Domingo en el aeropuerto, salí de allí como si me hubieran dado una paliza.
Y mañana, otra vez a remar.
La vida del remero, chavales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya Domingo en el aeropuerto, salí de allí como si me hubieran dado una paliza.
> Y mañana, otra vez a remar.
> La vida del remero, chavales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245457



Finde de puente. Todas las locas han salido corriendo a sus viajecitos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> creo que es ilegal que te tire de casa,informaté y si lo hace la denuncias
> 
> que coño vas a pagar 600€ de alquiler por un mes de mierda teniendo casa papis



No, no lo es. Creo que el máximo eran 26 años siempre que estés estudiando, o si no puedes valerte por ti mismo.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo es. Creo que el máximo eran 26 años siempre que estés estudiando, o si no puedes valerte por ti mismo.



Pueden tus padres echarte de su casa legalmente si tienes 34 años y no tienes ningún ingreso?
Qué responsabilidad legal tendrían si te ponen las maletas en la calle?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pueden tus padres ponerte las maletas en la calle legalmente si tienes 34 años y no tienes ingresos?
> Qué responsabilidad legal tendrían si te ponen las maletas en la calle?



No sé si habrán cambiado las leyes con los años, pero cuando yo estaba en casa de mi madre (hace 25 años) siempre nos amenazaba con echarnos a la calle a mis hermanos y a mí. Lo busqué por algún sitio y era eso que te he puesto. Si estabas estudiando te dejaban hasta acabar la carrera, y no te puede echar si no te puedes valer por ti mismo. Aún así pocos padres se atreven a hacerlo. Mi hermana se largó con el novio y yo me largué a cientos de kilómetros al acabar la carrera. Mi hermano dió tumbos por ahí y acabó volviendo a casa.


----------



## Murray's (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pueden tus padres echarte de su casa legalmente si tienes 34 años y no tienes ningún ingreso?
> Qué responsabilidad legal tendrían si te ponen las maletas en la calle?




Aqui ni caso , tendrias que consultar con un abogado, quizás denunciar y esperar lo que dice un juez. Al final es el juez quien te diria si puedes vivir en casa tus padres o no, (en el supuesto tus padres te echen.)


----------



## Murray's (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya Domingo en el aeropuerto, salí de allí como si me hubieran dado una paliza.
> Y mañana, otra vez a remar.
> La vida del remero, chavales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245457




Y además otro dia sin follar.

A la que te des cuenta llevarás 3 años, luego 4 años, 5... sin follar...

En la vida o se tiene un golpe de suerte o nada.

Os dejo algunas frases de un genio , woody allen:


----------



## Murray's (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Finde de puente. Todas las locas han salido corriendo a sus viajecitos.




Y me juego la cuenta que el 90% de ellas para follar con los novios o rolletes que tengan...en hoteles, apartamentos, o donde sea


----------



## XRL (30 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y me juego la cuenta que el 90% de ellas para follar con los novios o rolletes que tengan...en hoteles, apartamentos, o donde sea



80% moronegros y mientras blancos remeros a los que no se les acerca ni 1 follable


----------



## Murray's (30 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> 80% moronegros y mientras blancos remeros a los que no se les acerca ni 1 follable




No se que decirte, las de más de 25 no suelen ir con moronegros sino con españoles. Quizás las chiquillas de hasta 17 o 18 años si.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y además otro dia sin follar.
> 
> A la que te des cuenta llevarás 3 años, luego 4 años, 5... sin follar...


----------



## Javito Putero (30 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No se que decirte, las de más de 25 no suelen ir con moronegros sino con españoles. Quizás las chiquillas de hasta 17 o 18 años si.



ya, o sea se llevan el pescao fresquito con olor a pez y tu te tienes que llevar el seco picado por las gaviotas.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> ya, o sea se llevan el pescao fresquito con olor a pez y tu te tienes que llevar el seco picado por las gaviotas.


----------



## XRL (30 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No se que decirte, las de más de 25 no suelen ir con moronegros sino con españoles. Quizás las chiquillas de hasta 17 o 18 años si.



las chonis y alguna medio pija-choni si se los follan y desprecian al blanquito que quiere estar con ellas pero no va de malote 

luego cuando crecen y ya se han follado a malotes de todos los colores y han visto que estos no van a aportar dinero es cuando buscan al blanco remero que no va de malote para hacer con el lo que quieran por medio de las larvas

les den por culo


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Eres nuestro infiltrado en las líneas enemigas, sáquese la PLACITA y cuéntenos todo lo que vea.
Número de cafés al día, nùmero de bajas mensuales del funci de bien, velocidad de trabajo de un funcionario, hora de salida de las funcivagas....
Queremos saberlo todo, Walter White es nuestro Dicaprio infiltrado en la mafia estatal, la que pagamos con nuestros impuestos.
Muchas preguntas en el aire:
Se corromperá Walter White?
Empezará a llamarnos remeritos?
Seguirá siendo el mismo?
Una cosa está clara, el funcionario tiene delito y LO SABE.
Cuando va por el cuarto café de la mañana mientras la gente está esperando en cola, el funci sabe que está siendo muy perro y alguno hasta se regodea de ello.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las chonis y alguna medio pija-choni si se los follan y desprecian al blanquito que quiere estar con ellas pero no va de malote
> 
> luego cuando crecen y ya se han follado a malotes de todos los colores y han visto que estos no van a aportar dinero es cuando buscan al blanco remero que no va de malote para hacer con el lo que quieran por medio de las larvas
> 
> les den por culo


----------



## XRL (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1245667



hace 20 cuando yo tenía 20 eran igual

solo se acercaban a los que iban de malotes-machotes por la vida


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Señores, estamos muertos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Oct 2022)

Solo un 18% de los 525.000 funcionarios de los ministerios tiene una carrera


La composición de la Administración del Estado desmiente la idea de que el Estado cuenta con el personal más cualificado. Hay más empleados públicos con graduado que con titulación superior




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Oct 2022)

Noticia: - BOOOOM: VOX le hace la cama a Sánchez advierte que "NO FALTAN TRABAJADORES, FALTA GENTE CON GANAS DE TRABAJAR" en España y Castilla y León


Veganzones: «En esta Comunidad no faltan trabajadores, faltan ganas de trabajar» El consejero de Industria, Comercio y Empleo, Mariano Veganzones, sentenció ayer que en Castilla y León «no faltan trabajadores, faltan ganas de trabajar», una afirmación que le valió un aplauso de los miembros...




www.burbuja.info





A remar, cabrones.


----------



## Murray's (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1245628




Habemos muchos igual.

Podriamos montar una asociación para exigirle al gobierno que gente como nosotros que por los motivos sean no follamos o hace años que no echamos un misero polvo, nos pongan gratis unas asistentas sexuales pero que se dejen hacer de todo como una novia o follamiga, por intentarlo que no quede.


----------



## amanciortera (30 Oct 2022)

Se nota que le estás pegando duro, mucho ánimo y fortuna para ese día


----------



## amanciortera (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eres nuestro infiltrado en las líneas enemigas, sáquese la PLACITA y cuéntenos todo lo que vea.
> Número de cafés al día, nùmero de bajas mensuales del funci de bien, velocidad de trabajo de un funcionario, hora de salida de las funcivagas....
> Queremos saberlo todo, Walter White es nuestro Dicaprio infiltrado en la mafia estatal, la que pagamos con nuestros impuestos.
> Muchas preguntas en el aire:
> ...



Pues yo lo soy y no tengo tiempo en todo el turno a tomarme cafeses, no todos los empleados públicos nos la meneamos en el chollo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Oct 2022)

Antes me suicido...
Estoy hasta los cojones de remar.

Hoy estoy supercansado, no sé si estoy incubando algo o es cansancio acumulado del remo.... o de que voy a un curso por las mañanas de 9 a 13:30 y (voy y vuelvo al curso andando) y luego por la tarde voy al remo. Menos mal que quedan 4 días de curso nada más.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

74 años?
Entonces si yo tengo 34 aún me quedarían 40 años de galera...
Sabéis lo que os digo?


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

*Trabajar, descansar de trabajar y volver a trabajar.*
Esa ha sido mi vida los últimos años.
Y pretenden que haga eso hasta los 74 años?
Venga ya, antes me corto un brazo y pido una paguita.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Oct 2022)

¿Placita o paguita?

Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe que tal le va a PACOLOTES o algo asi? Era como FARGO en versión mujer, desesperada por un chortino suave e imberbe.

Sin acritud  si os contará al 100% mi vida, flipariais, llena de errores fatales y desbordamientos de pila.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿*Alguien sabe que tal le va a PACOLOTES o algo así?* Era como FARGO en versión mujer, desesperada por un chortino suave e imberbe.



La puse en el ignore hace 200 páginas, ni lo sé ni me importa.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hoy estoy supercansado, no sé si estoy incubando algo o es cansancio acumulado del remo.... o de que voy a un curso por las mañanas de 9 a 13:30 y (voy y vuelvo al curso andando) y luego por la tarde voy al remo. Menos mal que quedan 4 días de curso nada más.



Con esos horarios inhumanos bastante has aguantado, con lo derroído que estoy si tuviera que ir a un curso después del trabajo pongo el coche a 180 y me despeño por un barranco.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Oct 2022)

El otro día en una comida familiar se juntó un gallinero de mujeres funcis increpandose entre si. El sector público es una envidia terrible y una lacra social. A mi también me envidian un poco porque trabajo en mi habitación. Era como el juego de haber quien da mas envidia. Me dieron ganas de decirles, pues si, yo a veces estoy mirando el móvil o tumbado en la cama en horario de trabajo, os jode? La diferencia es que a mi me pueden echar cuando les de la gana, a mi no me pagan por placita, si me pagan es porque les interesa tenerme, no porque haya aprobado un examen de mierda, tenga puntos, o antiguedad. Esa es la diferencia. Lo común y lo público fomenta la vagancia, el perrismo, la pillería, y el no dar el palo, y lo mas triste de esto es que los que se esfuerzan en ese sector acaban obteniendo lo mismo que los que no dan el palo y se pasan la vida de baja cobrando a costa de los demás. LAMENTABLE


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Con esos horarios inhumanos bastante has aguantado, si tuviera que ir a un curso después del trabajo pongo el coche a 180 y me despeño por un barranco.



Quien algo quiere, algo le cuesta. El curso es de 9 a 13:30 y luego voy al remo de de 16:30 a 22. Creo que el viernes que viene los poquillos que vamos al curso haremos una comida o cena cerca del curso a algo asi porque termina ya, iré aunque no me apetezca mucho además ese viernes tengo fiesta en el remo. Puede que me proporcione alguna idea o contacto de empresa o algo asi de alguno de los que hacen el curso y están currando.
Hablar con el que dirige la programación de las formaciones ya me ha dado alguna idea de a que empresas dirigirme y puede que si manejo un poco hábilmente la situación pueda hacer que mueva mi C.V hacia alguna empresa del sector.

Porque me temo que si dependo de infojobsmierdas o del SEPE, estoy vendido.

Nunca he sido muy hábil socialmente, pero gracias a mi curro de vendedor de hipermercado que ejercí durante muchos años soy capaz de establecer conversaciones con desconocidos sin dificultad alguna y sin sonrojarme si digo alguna gilipollez. Creo que es hora de explotar eso para tratar de hacer contactos.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Quien algo quiere, algo le cuesta. El curso es de 9 a 13:30 y luego voy al remo de de 16:30 a 22. Creo que el viernes que viene los poquillos que vamos al curso haremos una comida o cena cerca del curso a algo asi, iré aunque no me apetezca mucho.



Y tanto, estás haciendo un turno partido.
Alguna chortina en el grupo?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Y tanto, estás haciendo un turno partido.*
> Alguna chortina en el grupo?



Igual el cansancio es de eso. Mañana al menos no tengo curso, que los funcis del centro de formación tienen superpuentaco.

Las tias son más o menos de mi quinta. Pero parecen majetas. No soy chortinófilo, como decia el capitan picard en "STAR TREK Insurrection", en una escena que hay con una mujer de una colonia de un planeta donde el envejecimiento se retrasa: "He de decirte que a mi siempre me han gustado las mujeres maduras".


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Igual el cansancio es de eso. Mañana al menos no tengo curso, que *los funcis del centro de formación tienen superpuentaco.*



Esos sí que viven bien.


----------



## Fargo (30 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Las tias son más o menos de mi quinta. Pero parecen majetas. No soy chortinófilo, como decia el capitan picard en "STAR TREK Insurrection", en una escena que hay con una mujer de una colonia de un planeta donde el envejecimiento se retrasa: "He de decirte que a mi siempre me han gustado las mujeres maduras".



Mejor para ti, las chortinas están muy demandadas y tienen mucha tontería.
Pero esa tontería que tienen para lo malo también la tienen para lo bueno, siempre me río hablando con ellas en el curro.
Con las Charos no me río casi nada, son otro tipo de conversaciones más "maduras" que me aburren soberanamente.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Únicamente engatusar a una chortina como esta podría REVIVIR a un pollavieja derroído por el remo como yo.
Vamos Fargo, tû puedes.
Todos podemos.


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

fargo tienes chonis por apps que si les ofreces dinero te las follas

en pasion solo verás panchas y derroidas,las jovencitas están en apps,si te mola alguna le preguntas si quiere dinero por follar y te la follas una tarde

yo recuerdo una que conocí por apps y a los años le pregunté de quedar de nuevo solo para follar y que le daría dinero y me dijo que bien y me la follé varias veces,ella en ese momento pagaba alquiler

una choni bajita mmmmm y que cachonda era xd estaba tremenda,luego ya a los años tuvo un hijo de algún malote porque no había padre por ahí y ya empezó a mutar a españorda con sobrepeso


----------



## Autómata (31 Oct 2022)

He flipado cuando me ha contado una amiga lo que gana en una fábrica de coches de operaria (no de linea de montaje) , el salario mínimo, poco más de 1000€ jornada completa, según me ha contado allí trabajan subcontratas de subcontratas. Antaño había ostias para entrar (eso sigue igual, a pesar del sueldo) y se cobraba muy muy bien.
Me parece extraño que no le apliquen algún tipo de convenio sectorial o de empresa.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> He flipado cuando me ha contado una amiga lo que gana en una fábrica de coches de operaria (no de linea de montaje) , el salario mínimo, poco más de 1000€ jornada completa, según me ha contado allí trabajan subcontratas de subcontratas. Antaño había ostias para entrar (eso sigue igual, a pesar del sueldo) y se cobraba muy muy bien.
> Me parece extraño que no le apliquen algún tipo de convenio sectorial o de empresa.



En el aeropuerto todo funciona así, AENA hace subastas cada 2 años y subcontrata todos los servicios a las empresas que más pujen.
Estas empresas pagan lo mínimo a sus trabajadores, os hablo desde los que recogen los carritos de metal, dependientes de las tiendas, limpieza, los que trabajan en la pista metiendo las maletas en los aviones...
Tiene su lado bueno, como te hagan un contrato indefinido ya es muy difícil que te echen, las empresas evitan despedir porque se van a los 2 años, dejándole el marrón a la siguiente que tampoco despedirá por el mismo motivo.
Tendría que ser muy clara la infracción para que la empresa te eche: robo, agresión o faltas reiteradas al trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> fargo tienes chonis por apps que si les ofreces dinero te las follas
> 
> en pasion solo verás panchas y derroidas,las jovencitas están en apps,si te mola alguna le preguntas si quiere dinero por follar y te la follas una tarde



Y para eso no sería mejor irse de putas evitando posibles malentendidos?
Ya me imagino la conversación:
"Como que me ofreces dinero, me estás llamando puta?"


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Todas son putas menos la madre y las hermanas de uno.
> 
> Bueno, las hermanas también



No digo que no sean putas, pero algunas se ponen de los nervios cuando alguien les ofrece dinero por follar.


----------



## Autómata (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el aeropuerto todo funciona así, AENA hace subastas cada 2 años y subcontrata todos los servicios a las empresas que más pujen.
> Estas empresas pagan lo mínimo a sus trabajadores, os hablo desde los que recogen los carritos de metal, dependientes de las tiendas, limpieza, los que trabajan en la pista metiendo las maletas en los aviones...
> Tiene su lado bueno, como te hagan un contrato indefinido ya es muy difícil que te echen, las empresas evitan despedir porque se van a los 2 años, dejándole el marrón a la siguiente que tampoco despedirá por el mismo motivo.
> Tendría que ser muy clara la infracción para que la empresa te eche: robo, agresión o faltas reiteradas al trabajo.



Salarios de europa del este con precios españoles. Supongo que no tienen convenio sectorial.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Salarios de europa del este con precios españoles. Supongo que no tienen convenio sectorial.



Es lo que estaba comentado en el hilo, a mucha gente ya no le compensa ir a remar.
Por 1000 euros, si te hace falta el coche y vives lejos ya te dejas casi todo en el desplazamiento.
Independizarse viviendo solo con ese sueldo llegaría uno muy justo, si es que llega.
Yo me resisto a abandonar la casa familiar por ese motivo, únicamente me iré si mi madre me obliga.


----------



## ISTVRGI (31 Oct 2022)

Para mí este año ha sido la gran mentira laboral. Por lo que me ha pasado a mí y por lo que he visto a mis amigos.Se me quitan todas las ganas de esforzarme porque parece que da igual todo. 
Todos de alta cualificación. 

Gente de la que depende tu salario totalmente desconectada del proyecto. Poniendo en prioridad a los que menos hacían/sabían y en menos a los que cargaban el proyecto.

Repartir cargos buenos de Gestión a gente que la única experiencia que tiene es 1 año de becario técnico. 

Ofrecerle a un antiguo trabajador ( se cargaba todos los proyectos encima y los sacaba adelante) que se fue un salario de Junior para reírse de él


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Repartir cargos buenos de Gestión a gente que la única experiencia que tiene es 1 año de becario técnico.



Tienen enchufe o son unos trepas que saben a quién tienen que camelarse.
En este país el talento y la experiencia en el puesto son menos importantes que caer en gracia al jefe, aunque seas un paquete para el puesto.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y para eso no sería mejor irse de putas evitando posibles malentendidos?
> Ya me imagino la conversación:
> "Como que me ofreces dinero, me estás llamando puta?"



pues depende,esta era una choni que me había follado años atrás y me ponía mucho,no era una pancha random

y no era igual estar con ella 2-3 horas en su piso que 20 minutos con una de pasion 

me dijo eso mismo,pero yo le dije que yo no buscaba pareja como ella pero me ponía mucho y si le parecía bien y como andaba necesitada de dinero pues aceptó y quedamos varias veces

la conocí por apps años atrás de las de quedar pegar un polvete y hasta luego al no tener cosas en común mas allá del folleteo

las putas por lo general son todas panchas como no sean scorts,si se mete es alguna choni un tiempecillo y luego desaparece

y estas pues no son putas,tienen su trabajo de mileurista random,no es como estar con una puta


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Todas son putas menos la madre y las hermanas de uno.
> 
> Bueno, las hermanas también



Y la madre también


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No digo que no sean putas, pero algunas se ponen de los nervios cuando alguien les ofrece dinero por follar.



Porque es llamarlas putas directamente. Ellas prefieren que sea menos evidente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Para mí este año ha sido la gran mentira laboral. Por lo que me ha pasado a mí y por lo que he visto a mis amigos.Se me quitan todas las ganas de esforzarme porque parece que da igual todo.
> Todos de alta cualificación.
> 
> Gente de la que depende tu salario totalmente desconectada del proyecto. Poniendo en prioridad a los que menos hacían/sabían y en menos a los que cargaban el proyecto.
> ...



Bienvenido al club. Todos llegamos a ese momento en el que te das cuenta de como funciona todo y como has sido engañado desde que naciste.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Pues yo lo soy y no tengo tiempo en todo el turno a tomarme cafeses, no todos los empleados públicos nos la meneamos en el chollo.



Da igual lo que les digas, para ellos somos todos el enemigo. Y walter lo será también cuando pase al otro lado, no hacen distinción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Yo propongo sacar la guillotina.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Da igual lo que les digas, para ellos somos todos el enemigo. Y walter lo será también cuando pase al otro lado, no hacen distinción.



Evidentemente, se habla por hablar y por generar tráfico, se piensa que todos somos los picoletos del aeropuerto donde supuestamente curra.


----------



## Carpulux (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> "Como que me ofreces dinero, me estás llamando puta?"



 tal cual, es así. O si no la derivada, "pero tú quien te crees que soy yo"


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> tal cual, es así. O si no la derivada, *"pero tú quien te crees que soy yo"*



Eso dicen todas tras haberse comido 800 rabos, a ver si algún pardillo se cree que son vírgenes y puras.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Evidentemente, se habla por hablar y por generar tráfico, se piensa que todos somos los picoletos *del aeropuerto donde supuestamente curra.*



Supuestamente curro en el aeropuerto por una miseria y no echo un polvo desde hace 2 años, pero en la vida real soy un lobo de Wall Street millonario y todos los findes follo con chortinas en mi yate.
De 3 en 3 chicas, que Fargo está muy solicitado.


----------



## Murray's (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Supuestamente curro en el aeropuerto por una miseria y no echo un polvo desde hace 2 años, pero en la vida real soy un lobo de Wall Street millonario y todos los findes follo con chortinas en mi yate.



Más triste es llevar 6 años sin follar. O peor, estoy seguro que el 30 o 40% de los hombres son vírgenes..

Al final hay un punto de no retorno que hasta coges indiferencia a las mujeres y te despreocupas totalmente del sexo, ya te la suda todo.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como hay tantos trabajos para escoger...
> A veces creo que habláis desde otros países, sabéis que estamos líderes de Europa en paro?
> Sabéis que estamos en el país del enchufismo por excelencia?
> Parecéis mi madre, que ya jubilada y habiendo vivido todo lo bueno se cree que todavía estamos en la época de pleno empleo del PP.



habla hustec algún idioma cooficial??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> tal cual, es así. O si no la derivada, "pero tú quien te crees que soy yo"



Lo que eres ya lo sabemos, solo estamos viendo donde está el precio.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Supuestamente curro en el aeropuerto por una miseria y no echo un polvo desde hace 2 años, pero en la vida real soy un lobo de Wall Street millonario y todos los findes follo con chortinas en mi yate.
> De 3 en 3 chicas, que Fargo está muy solicitado.



ME ALEGRO


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> habla hustec algún idioma cooficial??



Muy poco, inglés y alemán básico para hacer mi trabajo.


----------



## Karlova (31 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> El otro día en una comida familiar se juntó un gallinero de mujeres funcis increpandose entre si. El sector público es una envidia terrible y una lacra social. A mi también me envidian un poco porque trabajo en mi habitación. Era como el juego de haber quien da mas envidia. Me dieron ganas de decirles, pues si, yo a veces estoy mirando el móvil o tumbado en la cama en horario de trabajo, os jode? La diferencia es que a mi me pueden echar cuando les de la gana, a mi no me pagan por placita, si me pagan es porque les interesa tenerme, no porque haya aprobado un examen de mierda, tenga puntos, o antiguedad. Esa es la diferencia. Lo común y lo público fomenta la vagancia, el perrismo, la pillería, y el no dar el palo, y lo mas triste de esto es que los que se esfuerzan en ese sector acaban obteniendo lo mismo que los que no dan el palo y se pasan la vida de baja cobrando a costa de los demás. LAMENTABLE



entre funcionarios veo mucho poliquiteo y subnormalismo. me quedo en la privada, las relaciones son mas honestas, si eres bueno en lo tuyo a nadie le importa una mierda como seas.


----------



## Karlova (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muy poco, inglés y alemán básico para hacer mi trabajo.



fargo tio pareces mongolo, hablando inglés no se que haces en un curro de mierda (digo de mierda por lo que comentas) perdona por el insulto pero no lo comprendo, tu madre tiene razón en todo. Si combinas el inglés con un FP decentillo te acaba pillando cualquier empresa paco de mierda para después y con más experiencia ir a una empresa mejor.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> entre funcionarios veo mucho poliquiteo y subnormalismo. *me quedo en la privada, las relaciones son mas honestas, *si eres bueno en lo tuyo a nadie le importa una mierda como seas.


----------



## Red Herring (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1246474



Más honestas= con cuchillo en la boca


----------



## Karlova (31 Oct 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Más honestas= con cuchillo en la boca



vienen con el cuchillo en la boca pero al menos de cara sin mariconadas


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (31 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Si combinas el inglés con un FP decentillo te acaba pillando cualquier empresa paco de mierda



Para eso me quedo donde estoy ganando lo mismo que ahí, además en una empresa grande te aseguras que te van a pagar, aunque sea poco.
No me gusta hacer nada para otro salvo tocarme los cojones, nunca he tenido vocación y llevo toda la vida currando.
Si acaso escribir, pero eso no da dinero.


----------



## Karlova (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Para eso me quedo donde estoy ganando lo mismo que ahí, además en una empresa grande te aseguras que te van a pagar, aunque sea poco.
> No me gusta hacer nada para otro salvo tocarme los cojones, nunca he tenido vocación y llevo toda la vida currando.
> Si acaso escribir, pero eso no da dinero.



lo mismo no.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Supuestamente curro en el aeropuerto por una miseria y no echo un polvo desde hace 2 años, pero en la vida real soy un lobo de Wall Street millonario y todos los findes follo con chortinas en mi yate.
> De 3 en 3 chicas, que Fargo está muy solicitado.



yo tengo una multinacional de la moda pero como me aburre pues me hice funcionario para que me falten al respeto ninis y canis afirmando que ellos pagan mi sueldo con sus impuestos y que tomo cuatro cafeses en la mañana


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> yo tengo una multinacional de la moda pero como me aburre pues me hice funcionario para que me falten al respeto ninis y canis afirmando que ellos pagan mi sueldo con sus impuestos y que tomo cuatro cafeses en la mañana



Cuatro no, pero dos no es algo muy raro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cuatro no, pero dos no es algo muy raro...



Pues va por dias. Hay días que me puedo tomar 2 y hay días que no me puedo tomar ninguno.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> yo tengo una multinacional de la moda pero como me aburre pues me hice funcionario para que me falten al respeto ninis y canis *afirmando que ellos pagan mi sueldo con sus impuestos y que tomo cuatro cafeses en la mañana*



Y acaso es mentira?
De los creadores de "En España el que quiere trabajar, trabaja", ahora llegan "Los funcis trabajadores que no abandonan su puesto".
Por amor de Dios, si cada vez que tengo que ir a renovar un papel con CITA PREVIA pierdo toda la mañana.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues va por dias. Hay días que me puedo tomar 2 y hay días que no me puedo tomar ninguno.



Pero porque vas a renovar la cuota del gimnasio o de tiendas, a veces al funci no le da tiempo para el café.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Hoy tengo turno de noche, esperemos que haya pocos vuelos.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y acaso es mentira?
> De los creadores de "En España el que quiere trabajar, trabaja", ahora llegan "Los funcis trabajadores que no abandonan su puesto".
> Por amor de Dios, si cada vez que tengo que ir a renovar un papel con CITA PREVIA pierdo toda la mañana.



Hay muchos tipos de funcionarios, no todos somos de ventanilla, pero el chiste fácil está ahí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero porque vas a renovar la cuota del gimnasio o de tiendas, a veces al funci no le da tiempo para el café.



Claro, va a ser eso. Os puede el odio y no sabéis ni de qué habláis. La oposición está ahí para todos, no sé a qué esperáis.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cuatro no, pero dos no es algo muy raro...



no me sabe en el trabajo, soy sibarita lo sé


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y acaso es mentira?
> De los creadores de "En España el que quiere trabajar, trabaja", ahora llegan "Los funcis trabajadores que no abandonan su puesto".
> Por amor de Dios, si cada vez que tengo que ir a renovar un papel con CITA PREVIA pierdo toda la mañana.



¿Y el tuyo de donde sale campeón? De la pasta de los demás.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro, va a ser eso. Os puede el odio y no sabéis ni de qué habláis. La oposición está ahí para todos, no sé a qué esperáis.



Es mejor quejarse y criticar, deporte nacional


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de funcionarios, no todos somos de ventanilla, pero el chiste fácil está ahí



Les puede el odio. Un día van a hacer cualquier cosa y les tardan y se ponen a insultar a todos. Es como si yo me cagara en el panadero porque el mecánico me ha hecho mal la reparación.


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Les puede el odio. Un día van a hacer cualquier cosa y les tardan y se ponen a insultar a todos. Es como si yo me cagara en el panadero porque el mecánico me ha hecho mal la reparación.



El odio procede de la envidia, envidian un sueldo seguro y muchas veces digno a fin de mes. Es más fácil llorar en un foro que ponerse a sacar una ope. Como les faltan las fuerzas porque son unos flojos ( tampoco follan ), pues a llorar y llorar, y de paso chiste fácil para que se rían sus acólitos y así con sus thankitos son felices, pobrecitos.


----------



## Murray's (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy tengo turno de noche, esperemos que haya pocos vuelos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1246572



Esta gracioso ese gif

Parece un personaje de los primeros videojuegos que sacaron para pc en 3D


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Placita o paguita?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe que tal le va a PACOLOTES o algo asi? Era como FARGO en versión mujer, desesperada por un chortino suave e imberbe.
> 
> Sin acritud  si os contará al 100% mi vida, flipariais, llena de errores fatales y desbordamientos de pila.



la he visto estos dias por aquí tirándole cacho a 1 jovencito menor que ella xd

no se si de cachondeo o en serio,siendo tía con 30 años a poco que no estés gordaca abres tinder-badoo y está lleno de chavales de 20-25 para follar si es lo que busca


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> yo tengo una multinacional de la moda pero como me aburre pues me hice funcionario para que me falten al respeto ninis y canis afirmando que ellos pagan mi sueldo con sus impuestos y que tomo cuatro cafeses en la mañana



y de donde sacaste la pasta para crear una multinacional?


----------



## amanciortera (31 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y de donde sacaste la pasta para crear una multinacional?



de la fariña, donde sinó


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> de la fariña, donde sinó



ah ok que ibas en plan coña


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> El odio procede de la envidia, envidian un sueldo seguro y muchas veces digno a fin de mes. Es más fácil llorar en un foro que ponerse a sacar una ope. Como les faltan las fuerzas porque son unos flojos ( tampoco follan ), pues a llorar y llorar, y de paso chiste fácil para que se rían sus acólitos y así con sus thankitos son felices, pobrecitos.



Funcionarios sacando pecho diciendo que trabajan duro.
Vamos a suponer que sí, que eres la excepción y no te ausentas de tu puesto durante la mañana.
Pues no te veo decir nada de tus compañeros, pretendes que nos creamos que ellos también trabajan duro?
Por si se te ha olvidado, existen los turnos de tarde y de noche.
Son los que hacemos nosotros para que vosotros tengáis de todo.
No hace falta que nos deis las gracias, pero lo mínimo es tener un poco de vergüenza cuando entráis en un hilo de remeros de la privada, aquí no estamos para tonterías.
Si el debate hubiera sido en un bar físico en lugar de este foro-chat, veo vasos y botellas volando, alguna silla que se rompió sola y varios funcionarios pidiendo disculpas.


----------



## Matriz_81 (31 Oct 2022)

@Fargo ¿te imaginas que los zanks del foro otorgasen privilegios REALES? Derecho de zankitada, señorita. Debe ustec yacer conmigo.


----------



## hartman (31 Oct 2022)

mañana libro.


----------



## Galvani (31 Oct 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pues yo no sé dónde vivís vosotros pero yo estoy en el paro porque me sale de los cojones ya que trabajo hay a patadas, sin buscar tengo 3 o 4 sitios disponibles para entrar a currar.



Esos sitios no los quiere nadie ni tú tampoco, por eso sigues en paro no te jode. Sigues en paro porque estarás cobrando o tirarás de ahorros, si no estarías igual de quemado que el otro. Y te lo digo yo que he cambiado muchas veces de empresa y en varios trabajos. Hasta de lo público puedes acabar hasta los huevos. La gente es el mayor asco en los sitios y eso no cambia de una empresa a otra. Siempre hay mierda.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> @Fargo ¿te imaginas que los zanks del foro otorgasen privilegios REALES? Derecho de zankitada, señorita. Debe ustec yacer conmigo.



Todavía estoy esperando que Calopez me de mi cheque.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Y también igualar las condiciones laborales de los funcionarios y de resto de trabajadores, pero no empeorando las de los funcionarios sino mejorando las del resto. *El problema es que en este país, cada perro se lame su cipote y así nos va.*



Pues yo solo veo un perro gordo, aburguesado, tiquismiquis al que le hacen la manicura (funcionarios) y otro perro flaco que se desloma echando más horas que un reloj y le dan de lado todo el rato (resto de trabajadores).


----------



## Matriz_81 (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando que Calopez me de mi cheque.



¿Dónde coño están las foreras cuando se las necesita? Si hubiese justicia, se tirarían a tus gayumbos para engrandecer al héroe del foro. Evitando los convencionalismos, alfismos y estrategias manidas; siendo puras, íntimas, originales y valientes. Pero prefieren ir a caballo ganador. Ni un ápice de curiosidad en quién escribe aquí día tras día. Las apariencias engañan y quizás alguna encontrase entre tus sábanas aquello que andaba buscando...


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿Dónde coño están las foreras cuando se las necesita? Si hubiese justicia, se tirarían a tus gayumbos para engrandecer al héroe del foro. Evitando los convencionalismos, alfismos y estrategias manidas; siendo puras, íntimas, originales y valientes. Pero prefieren ir a caballo ganador. Ni un ápice de curiosidad en quién escribe aquí día tras día. Las apariencias engañan y quizás alguna encontrase entre tus sábanas aquello que andaba buscando...



Ellas se lo pierden, que alguna forera abra un hilo de 500 páginas a ver cuantas hacen.
Si no enseñan las tetas, el culo o se dedican a calentar rabos no tienen el más mìnimo interés para nosotros.
Quitamos el sexo de la ecuación y solo quedan foreras tontas sin gracia.


----------



## Fargo (31 Oct 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hasta de lo público puedes acabar hasta los huevos. La gente es el mayor asco en los sitios y eso no cambia de una empresa a otra. Siempre hay mierda.



Lo mejor es el turno de noche, que no hay nadie y te dejas de líos.
Ahora mismo estoy foreando desde la galera y estoy como un rey.


----------



## Galvani (31 Oct 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo mejor es el turno de noche, que no hay nadie y te dejas de líos.
> Ahora mismo estoy foreando desde la galera y estoy como un rey.



Es verdad pero como sea un trabajo de producción estás jodido a no ser que te dejen tarea hecha. Y al final es una mierda para el cuerpo.


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no se si de cachondeo o en serio,siendo tía con 30 años a poco que no estés gordaca abres tinder-badoo y está lleno de chavales de 20-25 para follar si es lo que busca



No importa, las de 30 ni me van ni me vienen.
Chortinas o pajas con vídeos de chortinas, no hay más.


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No importa, las de 30 ni me van ni me vienen.
> Chortinas o pajas con vídeos de chortinas, no hay más.



las chortis se juntan con los chavales atractivos-con dinero,si no eres así solo queda pagar,proveer,para un polvo o haciéndoles hijos,alquilar por horas o años


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las chortis se juntan con los chavales atractivos-con dinero,si no eres así solo queda pagar,proveer,para un polvo o haciéndoles hijos,alquilar por horas o años



Tengo 50.000 pavos en la cuenta, estoy mazado y más de una dice que soy guapo.
Pero soy medio autista en la conversación, no logro conectar con el nivel de tontería y jijajeo de las chortinas, también me suelo precipitar y propongo planes antes de tiempo, así que me rechazan.
Lo que quiero decir es que el palique también cuenta, más de lo que imaginamos.


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 50.000 pavos en la cuenta, estoy mazado y más de una dice que soy guapo.
> Pero soy medio autista en la conversación, no logro conectar con el nivel de tontería y jijajeo de las chortinas, también me suelo precipitar y propongo planes antes de tiempo, así que me rechazan.



haz una prueba y hazte fotos para tinder-badoo con 1000€ o así entre las manos,igual alguna choni se anima

escribes busco chica para fundir este dinero,quien sabe,igual te sale algo potable,luego como mucho le invitas a cenar de 15-20€ e ya si habláis antes de que va a haber folleteo seguro claro xd

yo de ti me iba de putes,estás que iba a tener yo 50.000€ ahí muertos del asco,pero claro yo soy un despilfarrador irresponsable


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> haz una prueba y hazte fotos para tinder-badoo con 1000€ o así entre las manos,igual alguna choni se anima



Para eso prefiero irme de putas, no lo descarto si lo de las chortinas no sale.


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Para eso prefiero irme de putas, no lo descarto si lo de las chortinas no sale.



igual te sale una choni de 20-25 follable que la invitas a cenar o le das 30€ y te tiras una tarde o noche con ella en vez de 20minutos como con una puta xD

mucho mejor lo de invitar a una chavala si no tiene dinero y está follable,mas tiempo te la puedes follar y no suele comerse varias pollas al dia

eso de la foto con billetes lo hacían muchos hace años y con las chonis de barrio tiene que dar resultado si o si,igual que con panchas

les invitas a comer o les das 30€ y te tiras varias horas con ellas mejor que 20minutos en un piso

tipo follamiga pagando,pero claro es difícil,tiene que estar dispuesta y estar buena,algo difícil de encontrar ya que cualquiera que está buena tiene remeros detrás o chads

eso o buscarte una mas del montón fisicamente


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> eso o buscarte una mas del montón



Por ahí sí que no paso, ya que me voy a gastar el dinero lo mínimo es que esté buena.
Yo voy al gym y me cuido, exijo lo mismo.
Además, las gordas españolas son igual de divas o incluso más que las otras.


----------



## Karlova (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo 50.000 pavos en la cuenta, estoy mazado y más de una dice que soy guapo.
> Pero soy medio autista en la conversación, no logro conectar con el nivel de tontería y jijajeo de las chortinas, también me suelo precipitar y propongo planes antes de tiempo, así que me rechazan.
> Lo que quiero decir es que el palique también cuenta, más de lo que imaginamos.



me ocurre lo mismo. el palique efectivamente cuenta al igual que el tener un "entornito" favorable y no piensen que eres un bicho raro


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por ahí sí que no paso, ya que me voy a gastar el dinero lo mínimo es que esté buena.
> Yo voy al gym y me cuido, exijo lo mismo.
> Además, las gordas españolas son igual de divas o incluso más que las otras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247137



por eso lo suyo es buscarte una choni que suelen estar buenas y no tienen dinero

igual que panchas

las panchas buenas buenas o tienen novio con dinero o se meten a putes

pero te puedes pillar una jovencita de 25 que esté bien y acepte,tu le das 30€ y te tiras toda la tarde-noche follándola tipo follamigos

no estará tan buena como una puta pero no será solo 20-30 minutos

no te he dicho nada de gordas xd te he dicho del montón follables

eso quiere decir que no da asco follarlas pero tampoco son pibones,del montón

tipo delgada con buen culete sin tetas o con tetas grandes un poco rellenita pero sin ser un cracko como lo de tu foto xd

igual las españolas no valen pa na quitando las chonis buenas,te lo digo yo que quedé con muchas hace años y fui comparando xd

si quieres una buena cierva paga por una colombiana

yo hace años quedé con un par de colombianas culonas cachondas por apps,pero claro era cuando apenas habían colombianos narcos como ahora que está lleno y se matan por ellas,pero se matan literalmente unos a otros por ser sus novios,los narcos digo

hace 1-2 años aquí cerca de mi casa uno se cargó a otro en plena avenida a plena luz del dia por seguir con la ex del otro 

es lo malo de querer estar con colombianas,los colombianos locos


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Funcionarios sacando pecho diciendo que trabajan duro.
> Vamos a suponer que sí, que eres la excepción y no te ausentas de tu puesto durante la mañana.
> Pues no te veo decir nada de tus compañeros, pretendes que nos creamos que ellos también trabajan duro?
> Por si se te ha olvidado, existen los turnos de tarde y de noche.
> ...



Pero que me cuentas chavalín, que tengo unos años ya, cuando tu no eras siquiera un embrión de espermatozoide, ni un proyecto, ya andaba yo trabajando en la empresa privada, en una fábrica y a turnos, a la vez estudiaba la carrera, me la pagaba yo. Una vez la terminé oposité y saqué mi plaza. Trabajo para el estado así cerca de veinticinco años a turnos. En mi departamento se trabaja 24 h los siete días , no has descubierto tu la pólvora. Y por cuestión de edad, ahora he podido acogerme a la exención de guardias, y no hago noches, pero he hecho más noches que un cabo de la legión y en entornos peligrosos. No voy dar más datos, pero mi trabajo es de portar armas.
Así que deja de llorar tanto, que eres un puto llorón y das pena coño, a ver si te crees que a los demás nos han regalado algo. Mucha páginita de hilo y no veo que des un paso adelante, igual crees que te van a ir a buscar a casa para darte el chollo de tu vida, porque tu lo vales campeón.


----------



## insanekiller (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Pero que me cuentas chavalín, que tengo unos años ya, cuando tu no eras siquiera un embrión de espermatozoide, ni un proyecto, *ya andaba yo trabajando en la empresa privada, en una fábrica y a turnos, a la vez estudiaba la carrera, me la pagaba yo.*
> Una vez la terminé oposité y saqué mi plaza. Trabajo para el estado así cerca de veinticinco años a turnos.



Entonces no sería tan duro ese trabajo en la fábrica ni estabas a jornada completa como yo, porque sencillamente no te daría tiempo o saldrías reventado para ponerte a estudiar.
Luego llevas 25 años tocándote las pelotas con mis impuestos, no vayas de Rambo que tengo compañeros de tu edad que no han dejado de deslomarse todo ese tiempo mientras tú ibas a tomarte los 4 cafeses del funcivago en horas de trabajo.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Entonces no sería tan duro ese trabajo en la fábrica ni estabas a jornada completa como yo, porque sencillamente no te daría tiempo o saldrías reventado para ponerte a estudiar.
> Luego llevas 25 años tocándote las pelotas con mis impuestos, no vayas de Rambo que tengo compañeros de tu edad que no han dejado de deslomarse todo ese tiempo mientras tú ibas a tomarte los 4 cafeses del funcivago en horas de trabajo.



Por lo que veo y aunque tengas 32 años, demuestras ser muy infantil. Al inicio del hilo me divertías pero ya hace algún tiempo veo tu deriva de payaso del foro y que tu único objetivo es generar tráfico en tu hilo patético. Como patética es tu vida queriendo follar niñas de 25 o menos y viviendo en casa de mamá, sin otro horizonte que pedir una excedencia o que te despidan porque no tienes cojones para buscar otra actividad.
No vas a solucionar tu vida porque eres un flojo, con todas las letras, flojo de espíritu y de pantalón, no se como tu madre no te echa a la calle, eres su verguenza aunque no te lo diga. Tu rollo ya aburre aunque te creas Balzac, que si chortinas, que si no remo, que si los funcis con pistola me roban las chortis, ERES BOBO, con 32 años parece que estés en la adolescencia. Y no creo que cambies, a tu edad ya la personalidad está forjada, eres carne de miseria. 

Tu que vas a pagar impuestos con la mierda de sueldo que generas, anda farguito lo tuyo es calderilla y no da para eso. Procura madurar un poco, te veo un futuro muy negro.


----------



## Karlova (1 Nov 2022)

se ha llenado de boomers el hilo farguito


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 Nov 2022)

Yo no soy boomer (44), y comparto en parte la vehemencia del último mensaje de amanciortera. Comparto con fargo las ideas generales del "Agotamiento del remero", pero no comparto su inmovilismo y queja perpetua. Su "obsesión" por la chortinas es algo referente a sus gustos (Que eso es cuestión aparte y en la que no me meto), aunque nunca compartiré el relacionar el tener una chortina disponible en casa como base para aguantar el remo.

Yo mismo he estado (y aún estoy en un trabajo de mierda), pero me estoy moviendo para cambiar. Se que el sector al que me dirijo es muy mierdero y tiene mucho curro y estrés detrás, pero espero compensarlo con mejora salarial respecto a la actual.
Currar hay que currar, en la privada o en la pública, en tu negocio o en el de otro. Los "colchones" a no ser que uno tenga la suerte de que sean amplios no duran eternamente.

Y pillar paguitas, como no tengas una razón obvia o contactos que te puedan allanar el camino, lo veo más que imposible.

El caso es que fargo debe abandonar ese inmovilismo, yo no quisiera llamarlo infantilismo ya que no lo conozco, creo que puede ser un sintoma de llevar años en ese curro de mierda y tener un cierto nivel de desgaste psicológico que le impida dar el paso de tomar soluciones con una cierta visión de esperanza.

Yo le deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> se ha llenado de boomers el hilo farguito



Yo tengo 44, no soy tan viejuno, mejor que ser una maricona zoomer.


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> se ha llenado de boomers el hilo farguito



Me ha tocado las pelotas el funcivago langosta.
Voy a dormir un rato, que hoy trabajo de noche por si este hijo de puta quiere coger un vuelo tenga la posibilidad de hacerlo.
Eso es lo que hago yo, un servicio esencial.
Y aunque hubiera un terremoto o un huracán, yo tengo que seguir haciéndolo porque mi trabajo es indispensable y presencial, no como el suyo que caen tres gotas y lo mandan a su casa a "teletrabajar", no vaya a ser que se resfríe.
Eso sí, para pedir una subida de sueldo a finales de cada año por tocarse los cojones pondrá el grito en el cielo.
Y la gota que colma el vaso, encima fardando de trabajar duro, vaya cara tiene el amigo.
A la guerra lo mandaba yo con un fusil, ya que pago su sueldo lo mínimo es que se juegue el culo cuando toque.


----------



## El Tirador (1 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Soy nini



Hace ustec muy bien le aconsejo que siga con ello mientras pueda.


----------



## El Tirador (1 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Lo dicho, has visto mucho porno. Te va a costar encontrar una puta que se deje hacer eso, pero inténtalo y compruébalo por ti mismo. Luego cuando estés allí en la habitación de la puta y veas a esta desconocida a ver si te apetece hacer todo eso



El Gobierno recuerda que las putes están prohibidas


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo 44, no soy tan viejuno, mejor que ser una maricona zoomer.



No te compares con él, no eres como él.
Ese funcivago langosta lleva 25 años chupando del bote, luego se jubilará y seguirá mamando de la teta pública.
Encima nos llama vagos inmovilistas a los que nos deslomamos todo el día, el funci dinosaurio.


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> El Gobierno recuerda que las putes están prohibidas



Siempre habrá mujeres dispuestas a poner el chocho para no remar en trabajos más duros y mal pagados.
También habrá hombres dispuestos a pagar por ello, es lo que hay.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> igual te sale una choni de 20-25 follable que la invitas a cenar o le das 30€ y te tiras una tarde o noche con ella en vez de 20minutos como con una puta xD
> 
> mucho mejor lo de invitar a una chavala si no tiene dinero y está follable,mas tiempo te la puedes follar y no suele comerse varias pollas al dia
> 
> ...



Macho el estilo Torbe es un poco penosillo, me pregunto cómo las tanteas para saber si están dispuestas.

Te puede salir el tiro por la culata nivel Dios...


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me ha tocado las pelotas el funcivago langosta.
> Voy a dormir un rato, que hoy trabajo de noche por si este hijo de puta quiere coger un vuelo tenga la posibilidad de hacerlo.
> Eso es lo que hago yo, un servicio esencial.
> Y aunque hubiera un terremoto o un huracán, yo tengo que seguir haciéndolo porque mi trabajo es indispensable y presencial, no como el suyo que caen tres gotas y lo mandan a su casa a "teletrabajar", no vaya a ser que se resfríe.
> ...



Cada vez que escribes demuestras tu ignorancia, te superas en cada post Honorato. Aunque no te des cuenta nadie te debe nada y nadie te va a regalar nada, nadie es culpable de la mierda de vida que llevas, eres tú el único responsable y te revueltas en ello porque eres un FLOJO y no tienes huevos a cambiar nada, sigue así.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te compares con él, no eres como él.
> Ese funcivago langosta lleva 25 años chupando del bote, luego se jubilará y seguirá mamando de la teta pública.
> Encima nos llama vagos inmovilistas a los que nos deslomamos todo el día, el funci dinosaurio.



No te llamo vago, te llamo FLOJO, es lo que demuestras día a día, y un LLORON. Ganas una mierda, las mujeres pasan de ti, solo tienes un coche viejo y vives de tu madre que no con ella, eres penoso y no vas a cambiar, da pena el carreron que llevas


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (1 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> No te llamo vago, te llamo FLOJO, es lo que demuestras día a día, y un LLORON. Ganas una mierda, las mujeres pasan de ti, solo tienes un coche viejo y vives de tu madre que no con ella, eres penoso y no vas a cambiar, da pena el carreron que llevas



HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> HIJO DE PUTA



tu y yo no somos hermanos, al ignore


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> No te llamo vago, te llamo FLOJO, es lo que demuestras día a día, y un LLORON. Ganas una mierda, las mujeres pasan de ti, solo tienes un coche viejo y vives de tu madre que no con ella, eres penoso y no vas a cambiar, da pena el carreron que llevas



Veis como los funcis no son buena gente?
Mirad a este viejo papanatas por ejemplo.
Se cree que habla con la verdad universal por haber aprobado un examen hace 25 años y luego no haber dado un palo al agua en todo este tiempo.
Un flojo que se hizo funci para no trabajar y se ausenta de su puesto para tomarse un café y una tostada de atùn con tomate a la primera dificultad nos llama flojos a los que nos deslomamos todo el día echando más horas que un reloj.
Hay que adelgazar urgentemente la capa funcionarial, uno de los grandes males de este país.
Suspensiones de sueldo y despidos por bajo rendimiento a los funcis que se toman 4 cafeses al dìa YA.
Lo que no puede ser es que cada vez que uno va a renovar un papel CON CITA PREVIA pierda toda la mañana por culpa de estos vagos que encima son maleducados, aquí tenéis un ejemplo.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Veis como los funcis no son buena gente?
> Mirad a este viejo papanatas por ejemplo.
> Se cree que habla con la verdad universal por haber aprobado un examen hace 25 años y luego no haber dado un palo al agua en todo este tiempo.
> Un flojo que se hizo funci para no trabajar y se ausenta de su puesto para tomarse un café y una tostada de atùn con tomate a la primera dificultad nos llama flojos a los que nos deslomamos todo el día echando más horas que un reloj.
> ...



Ale FLOJO, tira a hacer la noche y después a LLORAR en el foro que si no follas, que si remas mucho y todo ese rollo repetitivo que te tiras. El caso es mantener la llama del hilo viva, es la salsa de tu penosa vida, te animo a seguir así, vas muy bien.


----------



## insanekiller (1 Nov 2022)

E


amanciortera dijo:


> tu y yo no somos hermanos, al ignore



ahora te lo llamo YO, HIJO DE PUTA, y vete por donde has venido, q no nos importa tu vida de mierda ni tus logros, que aprobar un examen con las preguntas chivadas es una puta mierda y tu curriculum de mierda se lo cuentas al que le importe que aqui nadie te ha preguntado nada de tu apasionante vida de ver el tiempo pasar 8h al dia


----------



## amanciortera (1 Nov 2022)

insanekiller dijo:


> E
> 
> ahora te lo llamo YO, HIJO DE PUTA, y vete por donde has venido, q no nos importa tu vida de mierda ni tus logros, que aprobar un examen con las preguntas chivadas es una puta mierda y tu curriculum de mierda se lo cuentas al que le importe que aqui nadie te ha preguntado nada de tu apasionante vida de ver el tiempo pasar 8h al dia



Y YO TE MANDO AL IGNORE, NO SIN ANTES APROVECHAR PARA CAGARME EN TODA TU ESTIRPE, NIÑATO DE LOS COJONES


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

Señores, parece que se nos ha colado un funci tomacafeses en el hilo, encima llamándonos vagos a los demás.


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Ale FLOJO, tira a hacer la noche y después a LLORAR en el foro que si no follas, que si remas mucho y todo ese rollo repetitivo que te tiras. El caso es mantener la llama del hilo viva, es la salsa de tu penosa vida, te animo a seguir así, vas muy bien.


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Por lo que veo y aunque tengas 32 años, demuestras ser muy infantil. Al inicio del hilo me divertías pero ya hace algún tiempo veo tu deriva de payaso del foro y que tu único objetivo es generar tráfico en tu hilo patético. Como patética es tu vida queriendo follar niñas de 25 o menos y viviendo en casa de mamá, sin otro horizonte que pedir una excedencia o que te despidan porque no tienes cojones para buscar otra actividad.
> No vas a solucionar tu vida porque eres un flojo, con todas las letras, flojo de espíritu y de pantalón, no se como tu madre no te echa a la calle, eres su verguenza aunque no te lo diga. Tu rollo ya aburre aunque te creas Balzac, que si chortinas, que si no remo, que si los funcis con pistola me roban las chortis, ERES BOBO, con 32 años parece que estés en la adolescencia. Y no creo que cambies, a tu edad ya la personalidad está forjada, eres carne de miseria.
> 
> Tu que vas a pagar impuestos con la mierda de sueldo que generas, anda farguito lo tuyo es calderilla y no da para eso. Procura madurar un poco, te veo un futuro muy negro.



Una cosa es que Fargo me caiga bien y otra que no lleves razón en algunos de tus argumentos. PAPÁ HABLÓ, hagamos caso. Es un mensaje duro, pero esa ostia de realidad nos viene bien de vez en cuando...

@Fargo en lo de coger el timón de tu vida tiene toda la razón. Tú puedes crecer más si te pones las pilas. No te voy a acribillar porque pasar por un proceso depresivo no mola, pero joder, a veces una buena ostia te hace despertar. Que le den a las chortinas. Eso son migajas.


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Una cosa es que Fargo me caiga bien y otra que no lleves razón en algunos de tus argumentos. PAPÁ HABLÓ, hagamos caso. Es un mensaje duro, pero esa ostia de realidad nos viene bien de vez en cuando...



Pero si es un funcivago langosta, por amor de Dios.
No demos cabida a estos individuos que cogieron el país en el mejor momento y se han dedicado a exprimir de la teta pública desde entonces, están en el mismo nivel que cualquier político y paguitero, viviendo de nuestros impuestos por no hacer nada en todo el día.
Encima viene aquí a darme lecciones a mí de algo, venga ya...


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

Voy a prepararme para el turno de noche, algunos sí tenemos que trabajar para que podáis coger aviones a cualquier hora del día.
DE NADA funcionarios, no me deis las gracias.


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero si es un funcivago langosta, por amor de Dios.
> No demos cabida a estos individuos que cogieron el país en el mejor momento y se han dedicado a exprimir de la teta pública desde entonces, están en el mismo nivel que cualquier político y paguitero, viviendo de nuestros impuestos por no hacer nada en todo el día.
> Encima viene aquí a darme lecciones a mí de algo, venga ya...



Te diré argo. Mi padre lo fue y trabajó bien duro para que yo esté aquí foreando. Es cierto, según me contaba él, que había mucho caradura (tristemente, mayoría), pero tampoco extrapoles al 100% de funcionarios, porque es falso.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a prepararme para el turno de noche, algunos sí tenemos que trabajar para que podáis coger aviones a cualquier hora del día.
> DE NADA funcionarios, no me deis las gracias.



Odio el avión, intentaré volar el mínimo posible... los viajecitos son para las tías...


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Te diré argo. Mi padre lo fue y trabajó bien duro para que yo esté aquí foreando. Es cierto, según me contaba él, que había mucho caradura (tristemente, mayoría), pero tampoco extrapoles al 100% de funcionarios, porque es falso.



Comparado con mi trabajo viven como príncipes.
Yo hago tardes, noches, solo puedo sentarme en el descanso de 20 minutos y no tengo derecho a café, empezando por ahí.
Si yo fuera funcionario tendría una novia tetona y tres hijos.
Con buenos horarios y llegando descansado del trabajo yo también sería el padre del año.
Pero este hilo va de la otra cara de la moneda, los no elegidos, los desgraciados que nos pasamos el día remando y mantenemos a todos los demás.


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Comparado con mi trabajo viven como príncipes.
> Yo hago tardes, noches, solo puedo sentarme en el descanso de 20 minutos y no tengo derecho a café, empezando por ahí.
> Si yo fuera funcionario tendría una novia tetona y tres hijos.
> Con buenos horarios y llegando descansado del trabajo yo también sería el padre del año.
> Pero este hilo va de la otra cara de la moneda, los no elegidos, los desgraciados que nos pasamos el día remando y mantenemos a todos los demás.



pues oposita,aprueba,buscaté una tetona y hazle 3 hijos,entonces serás el padre del año si es lo que quieres xd

en vez de quejarte mueveté en conseguir lo que quieres,quejándote no lo conseguirás


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues oposita,aprueba,buscaté una tetona y hazle 3 hijos,entonces serás el padre del año si es lo que quieres xd
> 
> en vez de quejarte mueveté en conseguir lo que quieres,quejándote no lo conseguirás



Como si fuera tan sencillo, entonces seríamos todos funcionarios y ya está.
Pero si todos somos funcionarios, quién va a mantener a los funcionarios?
Ah?


----------



## AdrianL (1 Nov 2022)

Mañana a sacar el remo que hay que darle bien fuerte , esto no se levanta solo


----------



## AdrianL (1 Nov 2022)

al final no ha sido en octubre otro año más, asín que solucionad vuestras disputas , no creo que haya que tratar a todos los funcis por igual pero si es cierto que son en parte responsables de que haya que remar tanto para tener tan poco a cambio.

Un saludo


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> *Mañana a sacar el remo que hay que darle bien fuerte* , esto no se levanta solo



Mañana no.
Yo estoy remando en este momento, para que el funci tomacafeses pueda coger aviones si lo necesita a cualquier hora del día.
Mi trabajo es imprescindible, el suyo sobra y nos cuesta dinero a todos.
Sobran funcionarios, yo voto por mandarles a la guerra, ya que pagamos su sueldo lo mínimo es que se jueguen el culo por nosotros en agradecimiento.
Estoy imaginando a las tropas enemigas entrando en el campamento base como si nada, y nuestros funcis diciendo:
"Volved mañana, ejj que estábamos tomando café".


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como si fuera tan sencillo, entonces seríamos todos funcionarios y ya está.
> Pero si todos somos funcionarios, quién va a mantener a los funcionarios?
> Ah?



entonces si no te esfuerzas en conseguirlo no te quejes si no tienes la tetona con 3 hijos

ya traen hordas de panchimoronegros para que se coman esos trabajos no te preocupes


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

gatos y putes,mas baratos y no molestan


----------



## Fargo (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> entonces si no te esfuerzas en conseguirlo no te quejes si no tienes la tetona con 3 hijos
> 
> ya traen hordas de panchimoronegros para que se coman esos trabajos no te preocupes



Ya me esfuerzo bastante remando de sol a sol.
Voy a decirte más ya que sacas el tema migrante...
Me estoy comiendo esos trabajos porque los panchos y moronegros que no paran de llegar a nuestro país están paguiteando, tiktokeando, macheteando y traficando con hachís.
De hecho salgo tan cansado del trabajo que no puedo ponerme a estudiar nada.
Y el pancho no estudia ni trabaja?
Para qué? Si el gobierno les da una paguita sin hacer nada...


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya me esfuerzo bastante remando de sol a sol.
> Voy a decirte más ya que sacas el tema migrante...
> Me estoy comiendo esos trabajos porque los panchos y moronegros que no paran de llegar a nuestro país están paguiteando, tiktokeando, macheteando y traficando con hachís.
> De hecho salgo tan cansado del trabajo que no puedo ponerme a estudiar nada.
> ...



pues vete a otro pais a vivir de paguitas

okupa y pide paguita

deja el curro y oposita

es como tu dices,trabajos de mierda por el cuenco

luego vienen estos a nuestro pais y ni trabajan ni hacen nada,solo venden droga-roban casas-se matan entre ellos

los traen y hacen lo que quieren y luego te dicen a ti que remes por una miseria para que ellos vivan como quieran

porque ellos si que catan chortis gracias a que venden droga y ser matones

que te despidan y te metes a opositar,ahí al menos no te reventarás y horario diurno


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Todos creen que la suya es diferente y han encontrado el amor verdadero.
Luego llegan los cuernos y las pensiones de manutención.


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todos creen que la suya es diferente y han encontrado el amor verdadero.
> Luego llegan los cuernos y las pensiones de manutención.



dejalos que camelen


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Hoy empezó una Charo nueva en el curro, me dijo que el primer día genial y que el aeropuerto era un sitio especial.
No quise quitarle la ilusión tan rápido, veremos lo que nos cuenta dentro de un mes.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (2 Nov 2022)

Estamos programados para desear mujeres y querer follar con mujeres. Porque es así como se ha perpetuado la especie. Y en segundo lugar estamos programados para querer establecer un vínculo afectivo con una sola mujer, aunque el hombre siempre desea follar cuantas mas mujeres mejor.

Si no se consigue esto nuestra propia puta naturaleza nos hace sufrir mentalmente. No se si hay forma de evitar esto renunciando a las mujeres y ser feliz. No me creo una palabra de nadie, porque hasta los que afirman que si, son unos falsos de mierda que a la mínima oportunidad se arrastran por un coño.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Estamos programados para desear mujeres y querer follar con mujeres. Porque es así como se ha perpetuado la especie. Y en segundo lugar estamos programados para querer establecer un vínculo afectivo con una sola mujer, aunque el hombre siempre desea follar cuantas mas mujeres mejor.
> 
> Si no se consigue esto nuestra propia puta naturaleza nos hace sufrir mentalmente. No se si hay forma de evitar esto renunciando a las mujeres y ser feliz. No me creo una palabra de nadie, porque hasta los que afirman que si, son unos falsos de mierda que a la mínima oportunidad se arrastran por un coño.



Tremendo comentario, real como la vida misma.
Es lo que me pasa a mí, intento olvidarme de ellas y dedicarme a otras cosas, lo hago pero al cabo de un tiempo algo dentro de mí me dice que vaya detrás de ellas otra vez.


----------



## InigoMontoya (2 Nov 2022)

Eres carne de juzgado de genaro, sigue creyendo en Disney y el "amooor" que vas a pasarlas putas en la vida, maquinote.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Es que para echar un polvo este es uno de los más difíciles, ahora con el "Solo sí es sí" también es de los más peligrosos.
Te follas una tía, discutes con ella, llama a la policía diciendo que en mitad del polvo ella quería parar y tú seguiste, y te jode la vida para siempre.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> luego vienen estos a nuestro pais y ni trabajan ni hacen nada,solo venden droga-roban casas-se matan entre ellos
> 
> los traen y hacen lo que quieren y luego te dicen a ti que remes por una miseria para que ellos vivan como quieran



Este país es una tortura para algunos, y el paraíso para otros.
Curiosamente, el beneficiado es el que solo aporta delitos desde que entra ilegalmente en el país, sin haber aportado nada más.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Yo sí estoy intentando intimar, pero llevo 2 años sin comerme un rosco.
En cierto modo, mi bajo atractivo es lo único que me protege de ellas.
El día que me vean interesante estoy jodido.


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este país es una tortura para algunos, y el paraíso para otros.
> Curiosamente, el beneficiado es el que solo aporta delitos desde que entra ilegalmente en el país, sin haber aportado nada más.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248143



encima tenemos que verlos por la calle con el asco que dan los putos moros de mierda


Fargo dijo:


> Ya me esfuerzo bastante remando de sol a sol.
> Voy a decirte más ya que sacas el tema migrante...
> Me estoy comiendo esos trabajos porque los panchos y moronegros que no paran de llegar a nuestro país están paguiteando, tiktokeando, macheteando y traficando con hachís.
> De hecho salgo tan cansado del trabajo que no puedo ponerme a estudiar nada.
> ...



justamente estos panchos son los que trabajan y mas con 40 años porque tienen hijos,los negros también son currantes,yo fui a un curro que nada tiene que ver con lo que hagas tu en el aeropuerto,ahí solo tenías 20 minutos para descansar y sin parar,todo negros africanos,a los 3 dias me dieron puerta porque no aguantaba el ritmo xd 

los que no trabajan son los caribeños y moros que viven de paguitas y droga,antes de las paguitas todavía podían trabajar de albañiles-campo y con eso compraban y vendían droga,ahora ya con las paguitas van sobrados


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Comparado con mi trabajo viven como príncipes.
> Yo hago tardes, noches, solo puedo sentarme en el descanso de 20 minutos y no tengo derecho a café, empezando por ahí.
> Si yo fuera funcionario tendría una novia tetona y tres hijos.
> Con buenos horarios y llegando descansado del trabajo yo también sería el padre del año.
> Pero este hilo va de la otra cara de la moneda, los no elegidos, los desgraciados que nos pasamos el día remando y mantenemos a todos los demás.



Yo ya he tomado el café y soy un triste interino de varios años en su no placita.

Descansando si pero hasta los cojones.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo ya he tomado el café y soy un triste interino de varios años en su no placita.
> 
> Descansando si pero hasta los cojones.



Tú eres casi funcionario, pero al menos no vas de supercurrante como el otro.
Eso es lo que me toca los cojones, la hipocresía.
Tengo un familiar funcionario y dice que se toca los cojones todo el día, me anima a hacerme funcionario y que aquello es un despelote.
ES UN TÍO SINCERO, y me cae bien por ello.
Lo que me molesta son los que han venido al hilo, intentando vendernos la milonga de que trabajan muy duro.
Parece que se estén riendo de nosotros, o no saben como se trabaja en la privada que te pueden echar a la calle en cualquier momento si te cogen manía.


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro hay varios panchos y todos tienen el mismo perfil, son muy vagos, habladores y quejicas desde que hay un poco de curro.
> Carne de paguita cuando se cansen.



si,la verdad que los panchos son muy cansinos y les gusta mucho beber al acabar de currar,son unos borrachos

pero mejor panchos cansinos a españoles yonquies canis


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú eres casi funcionario, pero al menos no vas de supercurrante como el otro.
> Eso es lo que me toca los cojones, la hipocresía.
> Tengo un familiar funcionario y dice que se toca los cojones todo el día, me anima a hacerme funcionario y que aquello es un despelote.
> ES UN TÍO SINCERO, y me cae bien por ello.
> Lo que me molesta son los que han venido al hilo, intentando vendernos la milonga de que trabajan muy duro.



salte de eso y buscaté un trabajo cómodo de estar sentado,cobrarás lo mismo y no te reventarás el cuerpo

las oposiciones mas fáciles que haya que sea de estar sentadito


----------



## jardinerovago (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo fracasado subnormal tienes adicción a Internet y déficit de atención en tu putísima vida te sacaríais una opo.

Encima no tienes tablas sociales por lo que tampoco podrías conseguir un enchufe como hice yo, autista subnormal. 

Cuélgate.


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

jardinerovago dijo:


> Fargo fracasado subnormal tienes adicción a Internet y déficit de atención en tu putísima vida te sacaríais una opo.
> 
> Encima no tienes tablas sociales por lo que tampoco podrías conseguir un enchufe como hice yo, autista subnormal.
> 
> Cuélgate.



y tu de donde sales? sabes que incitar al suicidio es pena de cárcel?

El artículo 143 del Código Penal pasará a tener la siguiente redacción a partir del 25/06/2021: "1. *El que induzca al suicidio de otro será castigado con la pena de prisión de cuatro a ocho años*.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y tu de donde sales? sabes que incitar al suicidio es pena de cárcel?
> 
> El artículo 143 del Código Penal pasará a tener la siguiente redacción a partir del 25/06/2021: "1. *El que induzca al suicidio de otro será castigado con la pena de prisión de cuatro a ocho años*.



Déjalo, es otro envidioso incapaz de conseguir 500 páginas porque su vida no interesa ni a las ratas.
Les caigo mal pero se conocen el hilo al dedillo, curioso.


----------



## jardinerovago (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, gracias por el consejo.
> Espera que lo apunto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248373



Te importan tan poco que llevas casi 600 páginas llorando a diario.

Eres irrecuperable. Vas a morir en el aeropuerto remando y tragando. 

Este hilo llegará a las 1000, 2000 páginas y seguirás igual o peor.


----------



## jardinerovago (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Déjalo, es otro envidioso incapaz de conseguir 500 páginas porque su vida no interesa ni a las ratas.
> Les caigo mal pero se conocen el hilo al dedillo, curioso.



¿Ves como eres subnormal?

¿Tú crees que un funci te tiene envidia por tener un hilo de 500 páginas en un foro anónimo marginal copia barata de 4chan al estilo paco llorando por no ser funci, tener paguita o chortina a diario?

¿Eres humano? ¿Qué punto proceso químico ocurre en tu cerebro para razonar de forma tan nula y retrasada?

Ahí te quedas, biliando y muerto en vida. A por las 1.000 páginas, campeón. Que no te paren los envidiosos, jajajaja. No te podrías ni aprender el tema 1 de una opo C2.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

jardinerovago dijo:


> Te importan tan poco que llevas casi 600 páginas llorando a diario.
> 
> Eres irrecuperable. Vas a morir en el aeropuerto remando y tragando.
> 
> Este hilo llegará a las 1000, 2000 páginas y seguirás igual o peor.



Y tú cómo sabes que lloro a diario en el hilo?
Cómo sabes tantos detalles que he contado en diferentes páginas?
Ya hay que ser subnormal perdido para criticar un hilo que te gusta.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Señores, creo que es un multi del pizzero o del payaso maricón Dodoria.
Pido disculpas por las formas pero a esta gente hay que darle con el periódico en el hocico, así se largan y nosotros seguimos a lo nuestro.
No obstante, a veces os gusta el salseo y lo sabéis.
@Covid Bryant pizzero, hoy ponle extra de peperoni a mi pizza!


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## amanciortera (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú eres casi funcionario, pero al menos no vas de supercurrante como el otro.
> Eso es lo que me toca los cojones, la hipocresía.
> Tengo un familiar funcionario y dice que se toca los cojones todo el día, me anima a hacerme funcionario y que aquello es un despelote.
> ES UN TÍO SINCERO, y me cae bien por ello.
> ...





Fargo dijo:


> Tú eres casi funcionario, pero al menos no vas de supercurrante como el otro.
> Eso es lo que me toca los cojones, la hipocresía.
> Tengo un familiar funcionario y dice que se toca los cojones todo el día, me anima a hacerme funcionario y que aquello es un despelote.
> ES UN TÍO SINCERO, y me cae bien por ello.
> ...



Por alusiones, aquí el otro. Nadie va de supercurrante, tan solo que tu no tienes el monopolio de las noches y los turnos. Muchos los hemos sufrido , la diferencia es que mejoramos. Tu no lo conseguirás porque tu meta es LLORAR, porque te lo he dicho y lo repito, eres un FLOJO, y lo que sucede es que tienes envidia, mucha. Por ello y si nos tocamos tanto los cojones te emplazo a estudiar una Ope y sacarte una plaza, y no vengas con evasivas , que no tienes tiempo y milonguillas de mal pagador, otros la sacamos trabajando y no nos morimos. Pero tu eres especial, tienes la piel muy fina.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## qpow (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1248533



Te lo arreglo:


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Te lo arreglo:



Muchas gracias, amigo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú eres casi funcionario, pero al menos no vas de supercurrante como el otro.
> Eso es lo que me toca los cojones, la hipocresía.
> Tengo un familiar funcionario y dice que se toca los cojones todo el día, me anima a hacerme funcionario y que aquello es un despelote.
> ES UN TÍO SINCERO, y me cae bien por ello.
> ...



No sé a qué esperas. Teniendo ADE, tienes listas de interinos abiertas con miles de plazas. Que tu familiar sea un vago no implica que todos lo seamos.
Lo que tú llamas sincero yo lo llamo ser un jeta, que es lo que tú buscas, precisamente.
Antes de ser funcionario trabajé varios años en la privada, 14 horas al día, dando vueltas por toda España y extranjero, mientras tú no has movido el culo ni de casamami ni de 10 kms a la redonda.
Demuestras ser un niñato que con 34 años aún no sabe de qué va la vida porque no ha tenido cojones de salir a la calle a partirse la cara con el mundo.
En la privada trabajaba un huevo, sí, y en lo público también. La diferencia es que en lo público el trabajo me lo reparto yo y que no me pueden amenazar con echarme.
Tranquilo que no volveré a tu hilo de mierda. Solo quieres a gente que entre a comerte la polla y a decirte que todo lo que haces está bien, y no, no lo está.


----------



## Murray's (2 Nov 2022)

Pedazo hilo va quedando @Fargo

400 y pico likes y 600 páginas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Por alusiones, aquí el otro. Nadie va de supercurrante, tan solo que tu no tienes el monopolio de las noches y los turnos. Muchos los hemos sufrido , la diferencia es que mejoramos. Tu no lo conseguirás porque tu meta es LLORAR, porque te lo he dicho y lo repito, eres un FLOJO, y lo que sucede es que tienes envidia, mucha. Por ello y si nos tocamos tanto los cojones te emplazo a estudiar una Ope y sacarte una plaza, y no vengas con evasivas , que no tienes tiempo y milonguillas de mal pagador, otros la sacamos trabajando y no nos morimos. Pero tu eres especial, tienes la piel muy fina.



Sasto. Mientras otros a los 18 ya estábamos fuera de casa y hemos hecho de TODO, este tío con 34 años, sin haber salido de su casa ni de su entorno, se atreve a llamarnos vagos a quienes llevamos más de 25 años peleándonos con todo y con todos. Y lo que no dicen nunca: la oposición está ahí para todos y las listas abiertas de interinos también, y él que dice que tiene ADE, tiene infinidad de opciones. Pero claro, meterse en listas de interinos y pasarte años dando vueltas a cientos de kilómetros de casa como que no.


----------



## javiwell (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...




Cambia de empresa, los entornos laborales a veces se intoxican. 

También he pasado por esa mierda.


----------



## charlie3 (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, amigo.



Echo en falta a 
Funcionarios seguridad social
Id de hacienda
Langostos 
Políticos 
Asesores
Charos
… todos viviendo del pobre Paco


----------



## amanciortera (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Mientras otros a los 18 ya estábamos fuera de casa y hemos hecho de TODO, este tío con 34 años, sin haber salido de su casa ni de su entorno, se atreve a llamarnos vagos a quienes llevamos más de 25 años peleándonos con todo y con todos. Y lo que no dicen nunca: la oposición está ahí para todos y las listas abiertas de interinos también, y él que dice que tiene ADE, tiene infinidad de opciones. Pero claro, meterse en listas de interinos y pasarte años dando vueltas a cientos de kilómetros de casa como que no.



Por hacer hasta la mili lejos de casa, por eso debe querer mandarnos a la guerra, porque sabemos disparar. El argumento no se sostiene, si tan bien vivimos y tan poco hacemos que fácil es unirse a nosotros no? , claro que igual hay que pasarse años dando tumbos de interino antes del destino definitivo y eso no mola, estudiar tampoco que es muy duro a la vez que se trabaja pero quejarse y vilipendiar eso si, deporte nacional.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Antes de ser funcionario trabajé varios años en la privada, 14 horas al día, dando vueltas por toda España y extranjero, mientras tú no has movido el culo ni de casamami ni de 10 kms a la redonda.
> Demuestras ser un niñato que con 34 años aún no sabe de qué va la vida porque no ha tenido cojones de salir a la calle a partirse la cara con el mundo.



14 horas al día no, trabajabas 16 horas y a los 18 años subiste el Everest por primera vez, peleándote con un oso que encontraste por allí.
Luego volviste y te sacaste la plaza de funcionario, estudiando la oposición con una linterna mientras trabajabas en la mina.
Puedes irte de mi hilo si quieres, la gente seguirá entrando.
Sabes por qué?
Porque están hartos de hipocresía, falsedad, mentirosos y fantasmas de Internet.
Sabes muy bien que te tocas los cojones en tu trabajo de funcionario.
Yo lo sé, tú lo sabes y todos lo sabemos.
Lo que no entiendo es por qué narices tenéis que mentir en un foro, se ve que estáis tan acostumbrados a mentir en vuestra vida diaria que ya os sale solo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Echo en falta a
> Funcionarios seguridad social
> Id de hacienda
> Langostos
> ...



Por este hilo han pasado unos cuantos, algún politicucho también habrá pasado por aquí pero esos son más listos.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Por hacer hasta la mili lejos de casa, por eso debe querer mandarnos a la guerra, porque sabemos disparar. El argumento no se sostiene, si tan bien vivimos y tan poco hacemos que fácil es unirse a nosotros no? , claro que igual hay que pasarse años dando tumbos de interino antes del destino definitivo y eso no mola, estudiar tampoco que es muy duro a la vez que se trabaja pero quejarse y vilipendiar eso si, deporte nacional.



Antes las oposiciones se regalaban con un examen facilón, ahora millones opositan a unas pocas plazas.
Hala, ya lo he dicho.
No sois conscientes de la cantidad de cincuentones palurdos que son guardias civiles.
Gente de campo que no sabe ni hablar, porque aprobaron un examen regalado hace 30 años.


----------



## amanciortera (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Antes las oposiciones se regalaban con un examen facilón, ahora millones opositan a unas pocas plazas.
> Hala, ya lo he dicho.
> No sois conscientes de la cantidad de cincuentones palurdos que son guardias civiles.
> Gente de campo que no sabe ni hablar, porque aprobó un examen regalado hace 30 años.



Todo excusas, es más fácil no hacer nada


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Todo excusas, es más fácil no hacer nada



Estaba explicando por qué hay muchos langostas funcivagos que con las condiciones de ahora nunca habrían podido sacarse una oposición.


----------



## Karlova (2 Nov 2022)

no entiendo porque animáis a fargo a opositar. Oposita el que tiene familia y busca estabilidad. farguito de casapapis siendo mileurista ahorra más que vosotros pargelas


----------



## Carpulux (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy empezó una Charo nueva en el curro, me dijo que el primer día genial y que el aeropuerto era un sitio especial.
> No quise quitarle la ilusión tan rápido, veremos lo que nos cuenta dentro de un mes.



Ya verás cuando te cuente que gana más que tú.


----------



## jardinerovago (2 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Por hacer hasta la mili lejos de casa, por eso debe querer mandarnos a la guerra, porque sabemos disparar. El argumento no se sostiene, si tan bien vivimos y tan poco hacemos que fácil es unirse a nosotros no? , claro que igual hay que pasarse años dando tumbos de interino antes del destino definitivo y eso no mola, estudiar tampoco que es muy duro a la vez que se trabaja pero quejarse y vilipendiar eso si, deporte nacional.



Este gilipollas no llegaría ni a la fase de interino. Tiene déficit de atención, adicción a Internet y es bastante cazurro. Se ve a la legua. No pasa ni un cuarto del temario de una grupo C.


----------



## jardinerovago (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 14 horas al día no, trabajabas 16 horas y a los 18 años subiste el Everest por primera vez, peleándote con un oso que encontraste por allí.
> Luego volviste y te sacaste la plaza de funcionario, estudiando la oposición con una linterna mientras trabajabas en la mina.
> Puedes irte de mi hilo si quieres, la gente seguirá entrando.
> Sabes por qué?
> ...



Entran a este hilo porque hay en este foro unos 100-150 retrasados como tú. 

No eres William Wallace, gilipollas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> no entiendo porque animáis a fargo a opositar. Oposita el que tiene familia y busca estabilidad. farguito de casapapis siendo mileurista ahorra más que vosotros pargelas



Yo me gano el techo con el sudor de mi rabo, así que para mí todos sois unos parguelas.


----------



## Stock Option (2 Nov 2022)

Aquí estoy yo de baja y cuando se acabe empalmo vacaciones.

A disfrutar, familia!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo desde el respeto, esto es más repetitivo que un episodio de los Power Rangers.


----------



## amanciortera (2 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo desde el respeto, esto es más repetitivo que un episodio de los Power Rangers.



No chortina no remo, va a trabajar su puta madre, funcionarios malos.............................etc etc una y otra y otra vez


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Nov 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> No chortina no remo, va a trabajar su puta madre, funcionarios malos.............................etc etc una y otra y otra vez



A mi me ha frienzoneado a "Chorti" pero a la vez veo que me pregunta sobre sus decisiones de pareja y quiere quedar conmigo a diario a pesar de que los compañeros de su novio me miran con cara de sospecha y me siento el líder de una secta aunque no estoy siendo nada cabron.

Me mantengo buitre a la espectativa, total tengo parienta, se liga con menos presión.

Por cierto los compañeros del tío este son Verdemeritos y si miran raruno, yo me mosquearia en su lugar.


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> no entiendo porque animáis a fargo a opositar. Oposita el que tiene familia y busca estabilidad. farguito de casapapis siendo mileurista ahorra más que vosotros pargelas



porque son trabajos físicos y mejor no reventarse el cuerpo por el cuenco que reventárselo


----------



## XRL (2 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo ya he tomado el café y soy un triste interino de varios años en su no placita.
> 
> Descansando si pero hasta los cojones.



y estas cerca de tu casa de toda la vida o en otra comunidad?

lo de tener que irse a tomar por culo de casa pufff yo no podría


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo desde el respeto, esto es más repetitivo que un episodio de los Power Rangers.



Si algo funciona no hay por qué cambiarlo.
Mira la saga Fast and furious lo bien que les ha ido. 
Usted ha estado desde el principio, cuando lleguemos a la 600 vaya preparando una copa de su mejor whisky para celebrarlo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No se que problema hay con irse de casa de los padres, yo me fui con 16 años a una residencia de estudiantes en otra ciudad para estudiar FP2 y salvo unos pocos meses ya no he vuelto allí salvo para vacaciones. He vivido en Zaragoza, Paris, Pamplona, Madrid, Barcelona, vuelta a Madrid donde llevo bastante tiempo y he trabajado en un montón de países. No concibo eso de quedarse plantado en un sitio como si fuera un geranio, y menos siendo joven, esa es época de ver mundo y vivir experiencias. Luego es cierto que con los años te acartonas un poco, pero cada día tengo más claro que pronto saldré de Madrid para irme a otro sitio.
> 
> Y en la privada también se puede vivir de puta madre y cobrar bien. El problema es que hay que tener un perfil muy demandado, o ser un chupapollas, un enchufado o un sindicalero con una jeta de cemento.



Para independizarse dignamente hay que cobrar más de 1100 euros, si no vives como un desgraciado solo para pagar lo básico, alojamiento y comida sin caprichos.
Remar para no darte caprichos independizado, o remar dándote caprichos de casapapi y pudiendo ahorrar algo de dinero todos los meses?
Por eso no me he ido, si cobrara 2000 euros al mes me iba mañana mismo de alquiler.
Pero no es el caso, en este país la mayoría de remeros cobramos poco más de 1000 euros por deslomarnos todo el día.
Si el sueldo es bajo el casapapismo es la opción más sensata.
Ojo, hace poco estuve a punto de perder el chollo porque me peleé con mi madre.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Ya verás cuando te cuente que gana más que tú.



Imposible, la empresa siempre hace el mismo tipo de contrato a los nuevos.
Ha entrado al 80%, cobrará menos hasta que la suban al 100%.
Entonces la Charo cobrará 1100 euros como yo, podrá comprarse un lamborghini como Benzema.


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Jornada laboral de Fargo: 165 horas
Sueldo de Fargo: 1100 euros


----------



## ffss (2 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Jornada laboral de Fargo: 165 horas
> Sueldo de Fargo: 1100 euros
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248919



Cuidado pues


----------



## Fargo (2 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pedazo hilo va quedando @Fargo
> 
> 400 y pico likes y *600 páginas...*



Estimados remeros, la que hemos liado!
Con 600 páginas creo que es el momento de retirarse.
Como ya habéis visto, fuera del foro soy un pringadete de los grandes, pero intento mejorar.
Gracias a todos por participar en el hilo, sin vosotros no habría sido posible.
Especial mención a:
@Bizarroff, mvp del hilo.
@Guerrero_termonuclear, segundo protagonista.
@Murray's, animador del hilo.
@WalterWhite, futuro infiltrado en las líneas enemigas.
Me dejo muchos nombres, este hilo ha batido el récord de aportaciones brillantes, lo dejo aquí para el que quiera leerlo.
*Edit: si dais 10 likes a este mensaje habrá segunda temporada contando mi derroición con el trabajo y las mujeres.*
Hasta entonces, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Nov 2022)

Llego al garaje y veo partir a los verdaderos muertos en vida los curritos a jornada partida, me he apartado para que saliesen derroidos como almas en pena con sus flamantes SUV de gama media-baja que les han costado su alma.

Yo a comer y una siesta como un tigre después de una dura jornada de 6 horas, café incluido.


----------



## Javito Putero (3 Nov 2022)

Fargo lleva un tiempo demostrando que es un puto gilipollas que tiene lo que se merece.

Hay quien está mal y no se lo merece, pero no es el caso.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Nov 2022)

Bueno como Paco anécdotas laborales para reflexionar de las tías, he ido al café con la chortina caducada y el del bar que no es el de siempre ha puesto cara muy rara, la otra todo sobrada le ha dicho, "este es el de los jueves".

Y luego, me ha hablado y he escuchado, aprendo mucho escuchando a las mujeres, con sus cosas de tías me ha vuelto ha hablar de quedarse soltera... osea que siempre está uno en la cuerda floja, y otro tema es que con una tía así siempre vas a tener celos y habladurías.

Los tíos estamos todo tranquilos y ellas están toda la puta vida pensando si nos mandan a tomar por el culo.

En resumen las chortinas dan más dolores de cabeza que otra cosa...


----------



## Javito Putero (3 Nov 2022)

otra cosa es que quereis follar y no quereis pagar, supongo que quereis que se os abra de piernas asi porque si y poneros duros y penetrar a la chica.


----------



## Murray's (3 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimados remeros, la que hemos liado!
> Con 600 páginas creo que es el momento de retirarse.
> Como ya habéis visto, fuera del foro soy un pringadete de los grandes, pero intento mejorar.
> Gracias a todos por participar en el hilo, sin vosotros no habría sido posible.
> ...




Suerte por ahi fuera con las tias y el curro.

Un gusto participar @Fargo

Si me permites recupero la cita de woody allen que en parte tiene que ver porqué fracasamos y no salen las cosas;


----------



## Murray's (3 Nov 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> otra cosa es que quereis follar y no quereis pagar, supongo que quereis que se os abra de piernas asi porque si y poneros duros y penetrar a la chica.



Yo he follado pagando y no es lo mismo, no me gustó la experiencia las veces que recurrí, no puedes hacer ni el 10% que le puedes hacer una novia o follamiga.

Encima con preservativo , frio e impersonal, pero allá cada uno. Ni el que va de putas es mi enemigo ni el que no va tampoco...


----------



## Red Herring (3 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estimados remeros, la que hemos liado!
> Con 600 páginas creo que es el momento de retirarse.
> Como ya habéis visto, fuera del foro soy un pringadete de los grandes, pero intento mejorar.
> Gracias a todos por participar en el hilo, sin vosotros no habría sido posible.
> ...



No nos vas a dejar sin la segunda parte...


----------



## Fargo (3 Nov 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> No nos vas a dejar sin la segunda parte...



Amigo, tengo hasta la banda sonora.
Pero no depende de mí, vosotros decidiréis si 600 páginas son suficientes.
Solo diré que han entrado 4 chortinas nuevas en la empresa, y que este autista torpe va a jugar al ataque a ver si suena la flauta.
Si queréis saber más de este asunto, en el mensaje anterior podéis votar.


----------



## Red Herring (4 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, tengo hasta la banda sonora.
> Pero no depende de mí, vosotros decidiréis si 600 páginas son suficientes.
> Solo diré que han entrado 4 chortinas nuevas en la empresa, y que este autista torpe va a jugar al ataque a ver si suena la flauta.
> Si queréis saber más de este asunto, en el mensaje anterior podéis votar.



Aprovecha que tienenes statvs durante los primeros meses,no vayas muy desesperado


----------



## Karlova (4 Nov 2022)

en mi galera se espera que entren chortinas nuevas también


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo que me molesta son los que han venido al hilo, intentando vendernos la milonga de que trabajan muy duro.
> Parece que se estén riendo de nosotros, o no saben como se trabaja en la privada que te pueden echar a la calle en cualquier momento si te cogen manía.



Creo que también hay que saber vender el trabajo a los superiores. Y no hablo de peloteo asqueroso, sino de plantear mejoras o alertar sobre algo que ves que no funcione adecuadamente. 
De irme de cervezas o colegueo, huyo.


----------



## Jackblack (5 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Veis como los funcis no son buena gente?
> Mirad a este viejo papanatas por ejemplo.
> Se cree que habla con la verdad universal por haber aprobado un examen hace 25 años y luego no haber dado un palo al agua en todo este tiempo.
> Un flojo que se hizo funci para no trabajar y se ausenta de su puesto para tomarse un café y una tostada de atùn con tomate a la primera dificultad nos llama flojos a los que nos deslomamos todo el día echando más horas que un reloj.
> ...



Yo lo llevo diciendo 1 decada. Y estos son la gran mayoría.








Los robots funcionarios desembarcan en la Administración pública para cubrir un millón de puestos


Hasta un millón de empleos pueden desaparecer en la administración pública con el proceso de digitalización




www.google.com


----------



## Fargo (5 Nov 2022)

Señores, ya es oficial.
Habrá nueva temporada de "El agotamiento del remero".
El plan es hacer 100 páginas, iré contando mi penoso día a día, que ojalá no sea tan penoso.
Fecha de estreno: *1 de Enero de 2023.*
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (6 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, ya es oficial.
> Habrá nueva temporada de "El agotamiento del remero".
> El plan es hacer 100 páginas, iré contando mi penoso día a día, que ojalá no sea tan penoso.
> Fecha de estreno: *1 de Enero de 2023.*
> Un saludo a todos.



Nueva temporada del hilo de las lamentaciones


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Nov 2022)

Derroición


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Paco12346 (6 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, ya es oficial.
> Habrá nueva temporada de "El agotamiento del remero".
> El plan es hacer 100 páginas, iré contando mi penoso día a día, que ojalá no sea tan penoso.
> Fecha de estreno: *1 de Enero de 2023.*
> Un saludo a todos.



Pero vas a renunciar y vas a buscar otra cosa o siempre lo mismo?


----------



## Marvelita (6 Nov 2022)

> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...



La verdad que es una mierda, la unica solucion es hacer de tu hobby tu trabajo.

Para tener a lso empleados motivados es facil, teletrabajo, buen sueldo, conciliacion y dejar de rezar al dios de la productividad y el crecimiento por el crecimiento.

Aunque digan lo contrario, sobran currantes de todo tipo; si no fuera asi las empresas ofrecerian otras condicones, pero el modelo actual es el de quemar al personal y cuando este se queme, se va, y otro ocupa su lugar.

El problemad e que mucha gente aguante curros de mierda con condiciones de mierda es que viven por enciuma de sus posibildiades. Coche de alta gama, piso en barrio pijo, ropa de marca... y si eres mujer, cremas para ser ternamente joven, ropa, zapatos complementos, viajes, moviles... Si note da el salario, pues buscas un tonto que gane mas que tu y juntar su salario con el tuyo via gananciales y cuando el tonto se de cuenta de la estafa le atas con una o dos criaturas, y cuando vea que ya ni con esas, pues una viogen...


----------



## Marvelita (6 Nov 2022)

François dijo:


> Se aguanta lo que se puede mientras se intenta ahorrar y buscar planes alternativos menos agotadores. Una temporadita en el paro a veces también viene bien para recargar pilas y formarte un poco. En el tiempo libre me dedico a calcular para cotizar lo mínimo exigible y que me quede una paguita.
> 
> La cuestión es conseguir pasar de ser remero pagando alquiler a ser remero al que le pagan un alquiler. Por el camino ahorrar a tope, compartir piso,...



los que tenemos menos de 45 no veremos ni paguita ni pension... tendremos un virus que nos fulminara.

Hay que morir mas, como reza los defcondos


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Por favor Dios, dame esto y rezaré todos los días.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Señores, tengo un problema.
Casi todos los días curro de 07 a 15, salgo agotado y con ganas de follar por todas las compañeras chortinas con las que hablo en el aeropuerto (ninguna quiere tema).
Como sabéis soy nuncafollista desde hace años.
Lo peor es el "casi", ver que a la tía le molas pero no lo suficiente, así que te quedas eternamente en el banquillo mientras quedan con otros tíos del curro.
Me he dado cuenta que todo esto me está afectando psicológicamente.
Esa sensación cuando salgo a las 15 de irme agotado con los huevos cargados no se la deseo ni a mi peor enemigo.
Qué hariáis vosotros?


----------



## qpow (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tengo un problema.
> Casi todos los días curro de 07 a 15, salgo agotado y con ganas de follar por todas las compañeras chortinas con las que hablo en el aeropuerto (ninguna quiere tema).
> Como sabéis soy nuncafollista desde hace años.
> Lo peor es el "casi", ver que a la tía le molas pero no lo suficiente, así que te quedas eternamente en el banquillo mientras quedan con otros tíos del curro.
> ...



Sé que es complicado, pero intenta distraerte y tener la mente ocupada el máximo tiempo posible. Intenta hacer algo de provecho en tus ratos libres. Aunque sé que tienes la carrera de ADE, ¿te has replanteado estudiar un FP superior de otra rama que te guste? Ahora hay posibilidad de hacerlo a distancia cogiendo el número de asignaturas que puedas asumir cómodamente.

Y antes de que te des cuenta, igual hasta puedes cambiar de galera. Yo estoy en la misma situación que tú y me siento total y plenamente identificado. Y he empezado a estudiar un FP a mis años para distraerme y centrarme en otras cosas de provecho.


----------



## qpow (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


>



El nuncafollismo aprieta.
No tenéis ni idea como se le marca el tanga en el pantalón del trabajo a las chortinas.
No paro de ver tetitas y culazos, todas con el pelo suelto oliendo a coco y vainilla y yo sin catar nada.
Encima me zorrean pero por simple vanidad y calientapollismo, cuando me acerco un poco para tantear enseguida me rechazan.
Y aceptando planes con otros tíos del curro en mi cara...
Así todos los días, siempre me voy agotado físicamente y triste por las mujeres.
Y mañana, otra vez a remar de 07 a 15.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

@ATARAXIO, el deseo es la raíz de mi sufrimiento.
Imploro su ayuda antes de perder mi fuente de ingresos por este motivo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Murray's (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tengo un problema.
> Casi todos los días curro de 07 a 15, salgo agotado y con ganas de follar por todas las compañeras chortinas con las que hablo en el aeropuerto (ninguna quiere tema).
> Como sabéis soy nuncafollista desde hace años.
> Lo peor es el "casi", ver que a la tía le molas pero no lo suficiente, así que te quedas eternamente en el banquillo mientras quedan con otros tíos del curro.
> ...



Jodido lo tienes, no quieres irte de putas no quieres.hacerlo con cuarentonas o de 50. Ni panchitas ni mujeres con sobrepeso...

Los hombres en España o tienen que pagar o bajar mucho el listón para follar. A todos nos gusta meterla en un chocho jugoso y pizpi de 20 años, pero lo que no puede ser no puede ser Fargo, para eso hay que tener 20 y tantos o mucha pasta. Ánimos


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @ATARAXIO, el deseo es la raíz de mi sufrimiento.
> Imploro su ayuda antes de perder mi fuente de ingresos por este motivo.



NO ES EL DESEO LA RAÍZ DE TU SUFRIMIENTO.

ES EL MIEDO !

Te han abducido a suponer que el trabajo es tu única opción de vida y morirás de hambre si lo dejas todo.

Piensa que el tiempo de tu vida que te consume una dedicación que no te hace feliz es vida no vivida. 
si además sumas los 6 meses que tienes que trabajar para el estado a través de tus impuestos, lógicamente estás siendo estafado.

Cuando dudes recuerda que eres descendiente de supervivientes que superaron incluso la glaciación y aún así tuvieron sus hijos, los criaron con amor hasta que llegaron a edad reproductiva ( por eso existes ).

*No temas a la vida ! lo que realmente da felicidad es la libertad no el placer. 
El placer es una trampa de la mente que te esclaviza .Una cadena más. *

Tenemos dos formas de ver la vida, una con los ojos y otra con la mente, se llama imaginación. Por alguna razón tú imaginas un futuro incierto que te va a ir peor de lo que estás y eso es imposible. 

Son los retos los que nos llenan de energía y vitalidad. Si tu entorno no te gusta, cámbialo. tienes el mundo a tus pies. No creas a los agoreros que usan el miedo y la amenaza para retenerte igual que se hace con los animales de circo.


----------



## qpow (7 Nov 2022)

Otra sugerencia es que leas algún libro sobre estoicismo, para empezar te recomiendo el de Invicto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por favor Dios, dame esto y rezaré todos los días.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252690



Tu biología te apremia a que sigas los pasos de tus antepasados.
El deseo sexual es una alarma de la mente para que el cuerpo haga algo que es la reproducción.

Es como el chivato de la gasolina del coche. Es como tener mucha sed y el placer y la satisfacción está en saciarla .
Una vez que has bebido ya no necesitas el agua . tu mente la repudia , la olvidas hasta que vuelves a necesitarla.

*hay 4.000 millones de mujeres en el planeta, calculo que tal como te describes lo menos 100 millones estarían encantadas de ser las madres de tus hijos y tratarte como tratan las españolas a sus jefes : con sumisión y diligencia, obedientes y alegres.*

Para conseguir vivir igual que tus antepasados huye a un país normal. Es evidente que en España se ha instaurado una secta suicida.

Sospecha cuando es el país con menos hijos y más parejas destruidas. el cálculo que hay que hacer es el número de parejas que ha tenido de media cualquier treintañera ( que equivalen a divorcios ) y los millones de niños que han sido asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas.

Lo que está pasando en España lo contarán durante siglos los nuevos pobladores, para no caer en los mismos errores.

*“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, **se vuelve invisible.”*


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Jodido lo tienes, no quieres irte de putas no quieres.hacerlo con cuarentonas o de 50. Ni panchitas ni mujeres con sobrepeso...
> 
> Los hombres en España o tienen que pagar o bajar mucho el listón para follar. *A todos nos gusta meterla en un chocho jugoso y pizpi de 20 años, pero lo que no puede ser no puede ser Fargo, *para eso hay que tener 20 y tantos o mucha pasta. Ánimos


----------



## Murray's (7 Nov 2022)

Este encabezamiento es brutal, siempre que lo leo no se si reirme o llorar, pero es la puta verdad:


*no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.*
_*Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
Tengo 33 años, cómo puede gente de 50 años aguantar esa mierda de vida tanto tiempo?
No sale más a cuenta dedicarse a doritear, paguitear, traficar, robar y si te pillan vas a la cárcel donde no tienes que trabajar?
A veces me siento como si todos los días fueran iguales, la copia de otra copia...
Soy el prota de "El club de la lucha", solo que yo ni siquiera formo parte de ningún club molón.
Alguien más en esta situación?*_
*Cómo aguanta la gente esta mierda?*


----------



## Lionelhut (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El nuncafollismo aprieta.
> No tenéis ni idea como se le marca el tanga en el pantalón del trabajo a las chortinas.
> No paro de ver tetitas y culazos, todas con el pelo suelto oliendo a coco y vainilla y yo sin catar nada.
> Encima me zorrean pero por simple vanidad y calientapollismo, cuando me acerco un poco para tantear enseguida me rechazan.
> ...



Las pajas en el baño deben estar muy cotizadas


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Las pajas en el baño deben estar muy cotizadas



En el curro todos estamos igual, se nota mucho el que está catando chochito teen aeroportuario y el que no.
Los alfas siempre de buen humor y las chortis zorreándoles delante de todos, a veces me gustaría matar a algùn alfa.
Definitivamente, el aeropuerto está pudiendo conmigo.
Salir agotado físicamente por los madrugones y las jornadas marathonianas sin poder sentarte en todo el turno MANDA.
Salir con los huevos cargados por culpa de ver chortis apretadísimas todo el turno MANDA.
No poder catar ninguna de esas chortis y estar jodido toda la tarde MANDA.
Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (7 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Jodido lo tienes, no quieres irte de putas no quieres.hacerlo con cuarentonas o de 50. Ni panchitas ni mujeres con sobrepeso...
> 
> Los hombres en España o tienen que pagar o bajar mucho el listón para follar. A todos nos gusta meterla en un chocho jugoso y pizpi de 20 años, pero lo que no puede ser no puede ser Fargo, para eso hay que tener 20 y tantos o mucha pasta. Ánimos



*Duras y ciertas declaraciones*


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> *Duras y ciertas declaraciones*



En este hilo nos enfrentamos a la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, por muy amarga que sea.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Otra sugerencia es que leas algún libro sobre estoicismo, para empezar te recomiendo el de Invicto.



Mi vida es estoicismo diario, currar en el aeropuerto rodeado de hembras limpitas apretadísimas desprendiendo feromonas en su prime time sexual SIN CATAR NINGUNA mientras zorrean impunemente con los alfas del lugar es una tortura digna de la película Saw.
Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar sin follar.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Chortinas, esos seres capaces de darnos las mayores alegrías y disgustos.


----------



## Murray's (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro todos estamos igual, se nota mucho el que está catando chochito teen aeroportuario y el que no.
> Los alfas siempre de buen humor y las chortis zorreándoles delante de todos, a veces me gustaría matar a algùn alfa.
> Definitivamente, el aeropuerto está pudiendo conmigo.
> Salir agotado físicamente por los madrugones y las jornadas marathonianas sin poder sentarte en todo el turno MANDA.
> ...




Todos los trabajos, salvo excepciones, son una mierda y ambiente viciado, mucha gente aguanta con tabaco y otras drogas, otros alcohol , en los turnos de noche mucho porrito, café y dulces....es lo que hay, sino muchos se ahorcarian o dejarian el curro


----------



## Murray's (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi vida es estoicismo diario, currar en el aeropuerto rodeado de hembras limpitas apretadísimas desprendiendo feromonas en su prime time sexual SIN CATAR NINGUNA mientras zorrean impunemente con los alfas del lugar es una tortura digna de la película Saw.
> Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar sin follar.




Un buen chochito con sabor a coco y vainilla envuelto con un tanguita con olor a suavizante es lo que necesitamos...


----------



## qpow (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi vida es estoicismo diario, currar en el aeropuerto rodeado de hembras limpitas apretadísimas desprendiendo feromonas en su prime time sexual SIN CATAR NINGUNA mientras zorrean impunemente con los alfas del lugar es una tortura digna de la película Saw.
> Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar sin follar.



Te entiendo perfectamente, yo estoy en una situación muy parecida a la tuya y cada cual lo gestiona como sabe o puede. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## Murray's (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En este hilo nos enfrentamos a la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, por muy amarga que sea.




Desconozco que años aparentas, pero si tienes 33 o 34 años para seducir a una de 20 o 21 te toca quitarte años, dejándolo en 29 o 30 podrias hacer algo, pero no te garantizo nada. Lo demás depende de tu cara,fisico y labia...


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Un buen chochito con sabor a coco y vainilla envuelto con un tanguita con olor a suavizante es lo que necesitamos...


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Desconozco que años aparentas, pero si tienes 33 o 34 años para seducir a una de 20 o 21 te toca quitarte años, dejándolo en 29 o 30 podrias hacer algo, pero no te garantizo nada. Lo demás depende de tu cara,fisico y labia...



No tenéis ni idea de a lo que me enfrento.
Hace poco empezó una chortina de 19 años que mide 1'75, va pintada y apretadísima a trabajar marcando muslamen y culazo teen.
Ayer mismo le dije de cachondeo "niñatilla" y me dice:
"Para algunas cosas ya soy una mujer jijiji".
Si me quedaba una gota de sangre en el cuerpo la perdí en ese momento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @ATARAXIO, el deseo es la raíz de mi sufrimiento.
> Imploro su ayuda antes de perder mi fuente de ingresos por este motivo.









la mano floja de los gays sujeta a un bebé imaginario igual que el bolso de las occidentales.


" la mano floja de los gays es porque sujetan a un bebé imaginario " esa parte del cerebro destinada a la reproducción, en los gays es de hembra . Todas las hembras desde nuestros antepasados primates hasta las africanas actuales, llevan un bebé sujetado en su pecho. En las occidentales el bolso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea de a lo que me enfrento.
> Hace poco empezó una chortina de 19 años que mide 1'75, va pintada y apretadísima a trabajar marcando muslamen y culazo teen.
> Ayer mismo le dije de cachondeo "niñatilla" y me dice:
> "Para algunas cosas ya soy una mujer jijiji".
> Si me quedaba una gota de sangre en el cuerpo la perdí en ese momento.



te comportas como los gays.

Antes se llamaba " donjuanismo " ahora es normal.

Aquellos hombres que buscaban relaciones solo por el vicio del sexo, eran despreciados por la sociedad aún estando solteros.
Si estaban casados y con hijos como era lo normal, cometían el grave delito de adulterio que además era un pecado.

Las penas a las adúlteras era morir a pedradas. 

Las mismas razones por las que ahora se persigue el tráfico y consumo de drogas duras , son por las que durante toda la historia y en los países normales, sigue controlándose la promiscuidad. 

Solo hay dos formas de definir la sexualidad :

1- comportarse como nuestros antepasados formando una familia numerosa ( por eso existes )

2 - cualquier otra cosa. Lo mismo es masturbarse dentro de una vagina estéril que dentro del ano de un señor. Son agujeros del cuerpo para drogarse con la bioquímica .


----------



## El Tirador (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Siempre habrá mujeres dispuestas a poner el chocho para no remar en trabajos más duros y mal pagados.
> También habrá hombres dispuestos a pagar por ello, es lo que hay.



Eso sin duda pero pueden multar el Singapur multan por tirar un chicle al suelo y pijadas así.


----------



## qpow (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea de a lo que me enfrento.
> Hace poco empezó una chortina de 19 años que mide 1'75, va pintada y apretadísima a trabajar marcando muslamen y culazo teen.
> Ayer mismo le dije de cachondeo "niñatilla" y me dice:
> "Para algunas cosas ya soy una mujer jijiji".
> Si me quedaba una gota de sangre en el cuerpo la perdí en ese momento.



Me imagino que sería alguna así:


----------



## hartman (7 Nov 2022)

me queda mes y medio de remo no veo el dia de terminar.


----------



## El Tirador (7 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Un buen chochito con sabor a coco y vainilla envuelto con un tanguita con olor a suavizante es lo que necesitamos...



Mmmmm ya te digo .Aqui sin teta ni chochete que reme su puta madre!


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te comportas como los gays.
> 
> Antes se llamaba " donjuanismo " ahora es normal.
> 
> ...



Quién dice que busco relaciones solo por el sexo como los gays?
Con 34 años recién cumplidos no me importaría formar una familia, y para eso lo mejor es una chortina en su prime time.
Pero me la tengo que ligar primero, y ahí está el problema.
Antes el remero tenía un incentivo para ir a remar, lo hacía poque tenía una chortina al llegar del trabajo esperándole, quizás unos hijos.
Muchos hombres no tenemos ese incentivo al llegar a casa, por eso muchos hombres nos estamos planteando dejar de remar y dejarle nuestro sitio a otro.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me imagino que sería alguna así:



Con más caderas y muslamen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quién dice que busco relaciones solo por el sexo como los gays?
> Tampoco es eso, con 34 años recién cumplidos me gustaría formar una familia, y para eso lo mejor es una chortina en su prime time sexual.
> Pero me la tengo que ligar primero, y ahí está el problema.
> Antes el remero tenía un incentivo para ir a remar, lo hacía poque tenía una chortina al llegar del trabajo esperándole, quizás unos hijos.
> Muchos hombres no tenemos ese incentivo, por eso muchos hombres jóvenes nos estamos planteando dejar de remar y dejarle nuestro sitio a otro.



¿ con cuántas mujeres diferentes has estado a lo largo de tu vida ?
¿ con cuántas crees que han estado tus antepasados ?
pregunta cuantos nietos tenían tus bisabuelos a tu edad. 
Te adelanto que a tu edad ya tendrían una media de 6 hijos .

Ya es demasiado tarde. Aunque tú no lo percibas ya eres un abuelo.
La vida tiene sus etapas y te han hecho creer que eres un adolescente pero no es así.

Se llamaban solterones porque todo el mundo sabía que después de los 24, quien no se había casado y tenido su primer hijo, ya nunca se iba a casar. 

y ES QUE NO SOLO CAMBIA EL CUERPO, TAMBIÉN CAMBIA LA MENTE. 

De la misma manera que ahora no te plantearías ir a la universidad, tampoco cambiarás de vida porque el disco duro se ha cerrado.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya es demasiado tarde. Aunque tú no lo percibas ya eres un abuelo.
> La vida tiene sus etapas y te han hecho creer que eres un adolescente pero no es así.
> 
> Se llamaban solterones porque todo el mundo sabía que después de los 24, quien no se había casado y tenido su primer hijo, ya nunca se iba a casar.
> ...



Voy a comprarle ese argumento, aunque no crea en él porque la mayoría ahora suelen tener hijos con más de 24 años, incluso con más de 30 es lo más habitual.
Supongamos que yo no quiero tener hijos, qué sugiere usted que hagamos?
Que no tenga novias nunca más, porque no voy a tener hijos?
Una novia y sexo de vez en cuando te ayuda a sobrellevar el remo, es de lo que estamos hablando aquí.
Yo llevo 2 años y medio sin novia y sin follar, y han sido mucho más duros que cuando tenía novia y también iba a remar.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> me queda mes y medio de remo no veo el dia de terminar.



Amigo, le ENVIDIO muchísimo.


----------



## qpow (7 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ con cuántas mujeres diferentes has estado a lo largo de tu vida ?
> ¿ con cuántas crees que han estado tus antepasados ?
> pregunta cuantos nietos tenían tus bisabuelos a tu edad.
> Te adelanto que a tu edad ya tendrían una media de 6 hijos .
> ...



Me dan miedo tus palabras, porque en el fondo sé que el tren ya se ha marchado y ya no puedo aspirar a nada.


----------



## hartman (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, le ENVIDIO muchísimo.



luego paro, RMI y paguita de 450 euros sin cargas.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> luego paro, RMI y paguita de 450 euros sin cargas.



Cuando sea mayor quiero ser como usted, el trabajo embrutece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a comprarle ese argumento, aunque no crea en él porque la mayoría ahora suelen tener hijos con más de 24 años, incluso con más de 30 es lo más habitual.
> Supongamos que yo no quiero tener hijos, qué sugiere usted que hagamos?
> Que no tenga novias nunca más, porque no voy a tener hijos?
> Una novia y sexo de vez en cuando te ayuda a sobrellevar el remo, es de lo que estamos hablando aquí.
> Yo llevo 2 años y medio sin novia y sin follar, y han sido mucho más duros que cuando tenía novia y también iba a remar.






La gente piensa que la civilización se inventó en su generación. 

Eres es último eslabón de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos.
Existes porque todos tus antepasados consiguieron pasar sus genes a la siguiente generación .

Tú eres el último. El espacio en el mundo que correspondería a los hijos de tus hijos, lo ocuparán los hijos de los moros. Un estado marxista regalará tu piso y todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida, a una familia musulmana con 6 hijos que bailarán sobre tu tumba. 

No existe dios ni el demonio pero sí sus representantes.

LAS RELIGIONES Y LAS DOCTRINAS tienen como finalidad encauzar al individuo descarriado a la forma de vida natural, lo que determina nuestra biología.
Algunas personas por el uso de drogas artificiales o el mal uso de su propia bioquímica ( adictos al placer ) no siguen las etapas de la vida y viven desnaturalizados, lo que siempre se llamó satanismo que lleva al individuo a una mala vida ( la que tú denuncias ) y al conjunto de la sociedad. 

Todo indica que en España, disfrazado de " feminismo " lo que se ha impuesto es una secta satánica. 

Como te decía, la población de cada país se comporta como han diseñado en los despachos ... por ponerte un ejemplo diferente a lo que tu crees que es normal :

_La Ley Matrimonial, aprobada el mes pasado por el Parlamento keniano, exonera a los hombres de consultar a sus esposas antes de traer una nueva mujer a su hogar.

Durante su debate, los parlamentarios, en aplastante mayoría frente a las diputadas, consiguieron eliminar la cláusula incluida en el borrador de la norma que permitía a las esposas vetar la elección del marido.

Las diputadas, indignadas, abandonaron la Cámara y condenaron una enmienda que consideran “injusta”.

El director de la comisión parlamentaria de Justicia y Asuntos Legales, Samuel Chepkong’a, defendió que cuando una mujer se casa bajo una norma consuetudinaria, debe entender que el matrimonio está abierto a la poligamia.

“Siempre que un hombre llegue a casa con una mujer, se entenderá que será la segunda o tercera esposa. Las mujeres o esposas con las que te casas no necesitan saber cuándo vas a traer a casa a otra mujer. Cualquier mujer que traigas a casa es tu mujer”, remachó Chepkong’a._









Kenia legaliza la poligamia e impide que las esposas puedan interferir







www.publimetro.cl




















Kenia legaliza la poligamia


Los hombres podrán contraer matrimonio con el número de mujeres que deseen, sin que sus esposas interfieran.




www.semana.com


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú eres el último. El espacio en el mundo que correspondería a los hijos de tus hijos, lo ocuparán los hijos de los moros. *Un estado marxista regalará tu piso y todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida a una familia musulmana con 6 hijos* que bailarán sobre tu tumba.



Mi fantasma volverá y se dedicará a atormentar a esos menas que viven en mi casa.
Moveré puertas, ventanas, lo que haga falta hasta que todos los moros se larguen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me dan miedo tus palabras, porque en el fondo sé que el tren ya se ha marchado y ya no puedo aspirar a nada.



Eres una creación de los despachos enemigos.
Diseñaron para ti un tipo de castración a través de la ingeniería social. 

fíjate en estos dos artículos del panfleto ELDIARIO , que es el vocero de la agenda 2030, que no es otra cosa que el exterminio de los europeos para ser reemplazados. En uno de los artículos desvela con toda naturalidad que han diseñado los flujos migratorios en vez de fomentar las familias europeas, en el otro hacen creer a las mujeres que quedarse embarazada es un fracaso en la vida, algo mucho peor que contraer el SIDA 

Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi fantasma volverá y se dedicará a atormentar a esos menas que viven en mi casa.
> Moveré puertas, ventanas, lo que haga falta hasta que los moros se larguen.



Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve .


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve .



Y la mitad del tiempo estamos remando por una miseria.
1100 euros por 165 horas al mes, estimado amigo.
Y para qué?
Para comprarme bocadillos y ver películas de netflix en casa de mi madre porque con ese sueldo ni me da para independizarme.
En fin, mejor no pensarlo que mañana remo de 07 a 15.


----------



## Fargo (7 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me dan miedo tus palabras, porque en el fondo sé que el tren ya se ha marchado y ya no puedo aspirar a nada.



Yo aún me agarro a la esperanza de que una chortina se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
Por otro lado, esta frase de Nietzsche es una verdad como un templo:


----------



## qpow (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo aún me agarro a la esperanza de que una chortina se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
> Por otro lado, esta frase de Nietzsche es una verdad como un templo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1253546



Por preferir, yo también prefiero una pizpi veinteañera, instintivamente las vemos como mujeres muy fértiles para perpetuar nuestra especie. Pero dadas las circunstancias, yo me conformaría con alguna que sea buena persona de verdad y no promiscua. Encontrar eso es lo mismo que encontrar un unicornio en los tiempos que estamos.


----------



## qpow (8 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Eres una creación de los despachos enemigos.
> Diseñaron para ti un tipo de castración a través de la ingeniería social.
> 
> fíjate en estos dos artículos del panfleto ELDIARIO , que es el vocero de la agenda 2030, que no es otra cosa que el exterminio de los europeos para ser reemplazados. En uno de los artículos desvela con toda naturalidad que han diseñado los flujos migratorios en vez de fomentar las familias europeas, en el otro hacen creer a las mujeres que quedarse embarazada es un fracaso en la vida, algo mucho peor que contraer el SIDA
> ...



Mi castración y soledad no es buscada, simplemente he tenido mala suerte de haber nacido en una sociedad enferma. Porque si por mi fuese, formaría mi propia familia.

Lo que no termino de comprender es la finalidad de reemplazar a los europeos por personas que no sólo no aportan nada, sino que generan gasto y delincuencia en lugar de fomentar la natalidad de los europeos que son los que mueven el barco.


----------



## Javito Putero (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tengo un problema.
> Casi todos los días curro de 07 a 15, salgo agotado y con ganas de follar por todas las compañeras chortinas con las que hablo en el aeropuerto (ninguna quiere tema).
> Como sabéis soy nuncafollista desde hace años.
> Lo peor es el "casi", ver que a la tía le molas pero no lo suficiente, así que te quedas eternamente en el banquillo mientras quedan con otros tíos del curro.
> ...



pues tienes horario de quasi funcionario.


----------



## qpow (8 Nov 2022)

Hoy en día, si le preguntas a tu madre cuántos novios ha tenido además de tu padre, lo más probable es que te diga uno o ninguno. En cambio, si tienes hijos y algún día le preguntan a la madre cuántos novios ha tenido además de papá, le dirán que no lo recuerdan porque la lista es interminable y no es plan de decirle "50" por decir un número tirando por lo bajo.


----------



## Murray's (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo aún me agarro a la esperanza de que una chortina se encapriche del viejo Fargo.
> Por otro lado, esta frase de Nietzsche es una verdad como un templo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1253546




Tiene razón.

No se quien dijo que: hacer algo es el 80% de lo que pretendes conseguir, el otro 20% es suerte
Pues eso más que esperar , hay que hacer y si sale mal volverlo a intentar.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (8 Nov 2022)

y tienes 33, esperate a que te acerques al 5to piso, ya no toleras igual a la gente, ni a ti mismo, ya sabes lo bueno y lo malo, y ya es mas dificil motivarte a salir a las 7 y regresar a las ocho y mas ahora con el comienzo de los frios, 2 horas de transporte, transbordos, a veces de pie, y caminar sus 7/8 cuadras para llegar a la cueva, hambreado pero sabiendo que tienes que controlar la ansiedad sino se te va para arriba el colesterol, el azucar, la presion, etc

Y eso que la providencia a querido que tenga una familia y buenos hijos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (8 Nov 2022)

Ataraxio quita las ganas de vivir.
Aunque comparto en parte algunas de sus tésis.
Pero quita las ganas de vivir    

Yo desearia alcanzar la ataraxia perpetua. Paz mental, indiferencia ante los deseos de la vida humana.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (8 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Si tan mal lo pasáis trabajando rodeados de chochitos veinteañeros venid a trabajar conmigo a hacer mantenimiento montajes y reparación de cadenas de montaje que os lo vais a pasar de lujo cachos de mierda:



jajaja


----------



## Discrepante Libre (8 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Si tan mal lo pasáis trabajando rodeados de chochitos veinteañeros venid a trabajar conmigo a hacer mantenimiento montajes y reparación de cadenas de montaje que os lo vais a pasar de lujo cachos de mierda:



¿Es que es algo parecido a esto?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Mi castración y soledad no es buscada, simplemente he tenido mala suerte de haber nacido en una sociedad enferma. Porque si por mi fuese, formaría mi propia familia.
> 
> Lo que no termino de comprender es la finalidad de reemplazar a los europeos por personas que no sólo no aportan nada, sino que generan gasto y delincuencia en lugar de fomentar la natalidad de los europeos que son los que mueven el barco.



*El segundo accionista de Twitter es el multimillonario más rico de Arabia Saudita. Bill Gates es consuegro de un islamista ...*
El multimillonario príncipe saudí Al Waleed bin Talal se convirtió en el segundo mayor accionista del “nuevo” Twitter, después de que el magnate sudafricano Elon Musk adquiriera la red social. “Querido amigo “Jefe Twit”, Elon Musk, juntos en todo el camino”, dijo Al Waleed ayer en su cuenta de...




www.burbuja.info

es el plan Kalergi

de lo que se trata es de la destrucción de las familias en Europa

¿ donde está escondido el llamado Rey de España ?
¿ quién es el dueño de Twitter ?
¿ quiénes son los dueños de todo ?
de la misma manera que compran los mejores equipos de fútbol y a los mejores jugadores del mundo... así hacen con periódicos y políticos






*Así es Qatar Sports Investments, la empresa que está desbaratando el fútbol*
MUNDIARIO presenta esta empresa liderada por el presidente del PSG y con una más que discreta cartera de clientes e igualmente sencillo catálogo de productos y servicios.




www.mundiario.com
la inmensa cantidad de dinero que reciben de occidente por el petróleo , viene de vuelta para destruirnos. Es un expansionismo musulmán de libro
lo que han buscando desde hace siglos ahora gracias a sicarios que han metido en las presidencias de los gobiernos
no les importa dar la cara en el deporte porque parece algo inofensivo
lógicamente la gente desconfiaría si supiese que la prensa está en manos de los árabes islamistas
pudiendo elegir entre 4 mil millones de hombres ¿ por qué la hija de Bill Gates se casó con un islamista ?

¿ los nietos de Bill Gates serán musulmanes o cristianos ? recuerda que heredarán la mayor fortuna del mundo


*Boda musulmana secreta y fiestón de dos millones de dólares, así ha sido la boda de la hija mayor de Bill Gates*
Jennifer Gates y Nayel Nassar ya son marido y mujer. La hija mayor del multimillonario Bill Gates y el jinete de origen egipcio se casaron este fin de semana a las afueras de Nueva...




www.elmundo.es
ES EL GRAN REEMPLAZO
EL ESPACIO EN EL MUNDO QUE CORRESPONDERÍA A LOS HIJOS DE TUS HIJOS , lo ocuparán los hijos de los moros que se quedarán con tu casa y la casa de tus padres, en menos de 30 años en el mejor de los casos.

el feminismo ( que no existe en los países árabes ) es una secta suicida
convierte a las mujeres en eunucos

la pornografía y los gays están prohibidos en esos países. Todo lo que es pecado y delito allí , se financia aquí
millones de árabes están invadiendo Europa y millones de sicarios africanos están esperando la señal para quemarlo todo

la mascarilla es un hiyab

el sexo es un estado de hipnosis, de drogadicción donde la persona pierde consciencia de lo que verdaderamente importa . La vida gira en torno al siguiente chute
la bomba gay lo que hace es que toda la población se comporte como los gays, que hasta ahora eran unos marginados
da igual follar con un ano que con una vagina estéril . es el modelo de vida gay a toda la población

en menos de 10 años todas las mujeres españolas llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos
se encontrarán de pronto que la vida les pasó sin darse cuenta . que han sido engañadas
que se comportaron como gays y ahora su única familia es un gato
que si les pasa algo nadie se preocupará de ayudarlas . Si llegan a la vejez no tendrán hijos ni nietos que se preocupen de su salud ...

tendrán una foto del gato en el salón


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No tenéis ni idea de a lo que me enfrento.
> Hace poco empezó una chortina de 19 años que mide 1'75, va pintada y apretadísima a trabajar marcando muslamen y culazo teen.
> Ayer mismo le dije de cachondeo "niñatilla" y me dice:
> "Para algunas cosas ya soy una mujer jijiji".
> Si me quedaba una gota de sangre en el cuerpo la perdí en ese momento.



Poco creible el personaje.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (8 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *El segundo accionista de Twitter es el multimillonario más rico de Arabia Saudita. Bill Gates es consuegro de un islamista ...*
> El multimillonario príncipe saudí Al Waleed bin Talal se convirtió en el segundo mayor accionista del “nuevo” Twitter, después de que el magnate sudafricano Elon Musk adquiriera la red social. “Querido amigo “Jefe Twit”, Elon Musk, juntos en todo el camino”, dijo Al Waleed ayer en su cuenta de...
> 
> 
> ...



Y qué dentro de 10.000 años todos calvos y muertos en vida.

Nadie sabe que deparará el futuro.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Nov 2022)

¿Es aquí donde una piara de esclavos se enorgullecen de alimentar un sistema con leyes anti hombre, un sistema que trae y mantiene delincuentes y un sistema que los encierra saltándose todas las leyes y luego los envenenan?

La indigencia es mucho mas digna que lo vuestro.


----------



## Fargo (8 Nov 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Poco creible el personaje.



Hoy mismo coincido con ella otra vez, yo curro de 07 a 15, y ella de 09 a 14.
Tiene horario adaptado porque va a clases por la tarde.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chortinas, esos seres capaces de darnos las mayores alegrías y disgustos.



Ayyy Fargo. 
Con lo tontas que son y tú así. 
Es que son muy tontitas. Estando yo de descanso, me mandan las compis whatsapps "voy a mandar esto así, ¿qué te parece? Jijiji" estando otro compañero haciendo el turno que compartimos y al que ven también. Y yo contesto a las 3 horas. 
Así son, no merecen ni alpiste. Jajajaja


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Nov 2022)

hasta los cojones


----------



## Fargo (8 Nov 2022)

Hoy he vuelto a coincidir con la chortina de 19, como no había trabajo nos pusimos a hablar de tonterías.
En una de estas le pregunté si le dolía cuando se la metían por el culo y me dijo que al principio sí, pero que luego daba gustito.
Por un momento me sentí el negro periodista que va preguntando a las tías por la calle.
Por supuesto, me volví a casa con un dolor de huevos importante.
Veis lo que tengo que aguantar?


----------



## Murray's (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a coincidir con la chortina de 19, como no había trabajo nos pusimos a hablar de tonterías.
> En una de estas le pregunté si le dolía cuando se la metían por el culo y me dijo que al principio sí, pero que luego daba gustito.
> Por un momento me sentí el negro periodista que va preguntando a las tías por la calle.
> Por supuesto, me volví a casa con un dolor de huevos importante.



Osea que ya lo ha probado todo la chortina...


----------



## Murray's (8 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> hasta los cojones




De?


----------



## EL FARAON (8 Nov 2022)

2016 vs 2022


----------



## qpow (8 Nov 2022)

Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:


----------



## Fargo (8 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:



Ahí tiene que haber gato encerrado.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

*Metas de 2023:*
1. Mantener mi contrato de casapapi full equipe hasta que mi madre me ponga las maletas en la calle.
2. No dar un palo al agua en el trabajo hasta que me echen.
3. Ligarme una chortina prieta siendo yo un pollavieja.


----------



## Marvelita (9 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tengo un problema.
> Casi todos los días curro de 07 a 15, salgo agotado y con ganas de follar por todas las compañeras chortinas con las que hablo en el aeropuerto (ninguna quiere tema).
> Como sabéis soy nuncafollista desde hace años.
> Lo peor es el "casi", ver que a la tía le molas pero no lo suficiente, así que te quedas eternamente en el banquillo mientras quedan con otros tíos del curro.
> ...



Vaya, no eres piloto sino un muerto de hambre como ellas...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:



Señora don gata? Habla pero que un forero medio


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:



Por cierto cree que su apestoso coño maloliento vale esa jornada de trabajo jajajajjas


Una puta por 50 euros rinde mejor y más tiempo que ella y mi saldo sería positivo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Ataraxio es un puto subnormal y siempre lo ha sido, como la mierda de chapas que suelta que es leer una subnormalidad en la primera frase y darle a la ruleta del ratón abajo para no tener que leer semejante basura



Luego va buitreando herencias de tíos muertos


----------



## Marvelita (9 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Este encabezamiento es brutal, siempre que lo leo no se si reirme o llorar, pero es la puta verdad:
> 
> 
> *no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.*
> ...



Yo te recomiendo apuntarte a algun gym donde se entrene todos los dias y, ademas, tenga sala de pesas para el dia que estes un poco mas de bajon. 

Hacer ejercicio cardiovascular ayuda a llevar mejor esas mierdas de la vida, y no me refiero a la reputaputamierda de salir a correr; me refiero, como minimo, a cicloindoor [no spining], crossfit o sucedaneo, etc...


----------



## Marvelita (9 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:



Ya te digo yo que esa es la primera vez que visita una granja.

muy cuki va para vivir en el campo.


----------



## Euron G. (9 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:



Yo sí que daría por culo, *todas* las mañanas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que esa es la primera vez que visita una granja.
> 
> muy cuki va para vivir en el campo.



Si quieres ver a un normie por primera vez en el campo, va en chándal.


La gente que hemos mamao campo, VAMOS EN VAQUEROS.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Sin ESTO al llegar del remo estamos perdidos y lo sabéis.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Fargo, esta chorti busca novio, es para pensárselo:


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Hay una del curro con gafas, muy delgadita pero mona de cara. Tiene 22 años.
La tía me mira por encima del hombro claramente, como si ella fuera una modelo y yo un enano feo con la lepra.
Me molesta ese "porqueyolovaguismo" que tienen muchas hoy en día.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (9 Nov 2022)

Mi padre se levantaba a las 5 de la mañana y se iba a una fábrica a trabajar en una cadena de montaje para sacar adelante a su familia. Nunca le oí hablar de estas cosas del agotamiento del remero, el estaba orgulloso y feliz de lo que hacía y de poder dar de comer así a su familia, sin lujos pero con dignidad.
Ahora me parece a mi que nos agotamos muy pronto y somos muy flojitos.


----------



## qpow (9 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Mi padre se levantaba a las 5 de la mañana y se iba a una fábrica a trabajar en una cadena de montaje para sacar adelante a su familia. Nunca le oí hablar de estas cosas del agotamiento del remero, el estaba orgulloso y feliz de lo que hacía y de poder dar de comer así a su familia, sin lujos pero con dignidad.
> Ahora me parece a mi que nos agotamos muy pronto y somos muy flojitos.



Como buen cabeza de familia no lo escucharías decir, pero pensarlo tenlo por seguro. Tenía un aliciente para hacerlo y era sacar adelante a su familia.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Señores, esta noche de 23 a 07 pero estoy bien.


----------



## Persea (9 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo.
> Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos individuos, tanto que solo me apetece llegar a casa, comer viendo una peli y dormir.
> Y al día siguiente lo mismo otra vez, todo el día fuera...
> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?
> ...



has probado a cambiar de trabajo? hacer voluntariado en algo que te motive? buscar novia (no española)?


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> has probado a cambiar de trabajo? hacer voluntariado en algo que te motive? buscar novia (no española)?



El trabajo tiene algunas cosas que me gustan, no creo que irme a otro solucione el problema.
Si acaso dejar de remar durante un tiempo, en ello estoy pero mi madre tampoco me lo pone fácil.
Ya me ha dicho que si pido una excedencia me empieza a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en su casa, que ella no mantiene vagos.


----------



## Persea (9 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El trabajo tiene algunas cosas que me gustan, no creo que irme a otro solucione el problema.
> Si acaso dejar de remar durante un tiempo, en ello estoy pero mi madre tampoco me lo pone fácil.
> Ya me ha dicho que si pido una excedencia me empieza a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en su casa, que ella no mantiene vagos.



Joder, con una madre asi ya entiendo tu amargura...

Lo que no puedes es seguir quejandote y no hacer nada. Algo tendras que hacer. A lo mejor un trabajo a media jornada y lonchafinismo te haria mas feliz, tener mas tiempo para ti.


----------



## axl (9 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Mi padre se levantaba a las 5 de la mañana y se iba a una fábrica a trabajar en una cadena de montaje para sacar adelante a su familia. Nunca le oí hablar de estas cosas del agotamiento del remero, el estaba orgulloso y feliz de lo que hacía y de poder dar de comer así a su familia, sin lujos pero con dignidad.
> Ahora me parece a mi que nos agotamos muy pronto y somos muy flojitos.



Tu lo has dicho para dar de comer a su familia y manteneros,ahora con un sueldo asi una familia moriria de inanicion y asco


----------



## Carpulux (9 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, qué os parecen mis metas de 2023?
> 1. Mantener mi contrato de casapapi full equipe hasta que mi madre me ponga las maletas en la calle.
> 2. No dar un palo al agua en el trabajo hasta que me echen.
> 3. Ligarme una chortina prieta siendo yo un pollavieja.



El 1 y el 3 en España son *incompatibles *Fargo.


----------



## qpow (9 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, esta noche de 23 a 07 pero estoy bien.



Yo también, pero estoy así toda la semana hasta el lunes a las 7:00


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> El 1 y el 3 en España son *incompatibles *Fargo.



Es mucho más difícil, ahí tienes razón.


----------



## qpow (9 Nov 2022)

No salen candidatos Fargo, yo no digo nada:


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Háblale del tito Fargo y de este hilo.
Bueno, casi mejor no le digas nada.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> No salen candidatos Fargo, yo no digo nada:



Que alguien me dispare ya, por favor.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Chavales, voy a prepararme para el remo.
Alguien tiene que estar ahí por si queréis coger un vuelo.


----------



## Fargo (9 Nov 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, nunca había foreado en ningún lado y hace 2 años encontré este foro de casualidad.
Era la época del confinamiento y los ERTE, necesitaba opiniones distintas a las oficiales para llegar a la raíz del asunto y di con el Hilo oficial del Coronavirus.
En ese momento estaba viendo la serie Fargo y me pareció buena idea rendirle tributo cada vez que escribiera un mensaje.
Ahí empezó todo, al principio escribía mensajes muy cortos, luego me fui soltando y escribía algunos tochos, que tuvieron una gran acogida entre los foreros.
La fama burbujera me llegó al abrir este hilo, pasé de secundario en otros hilos a OP y protagonista del mío.
@Covid Bryant se moría de envidia mientras las páginas del hilo aumentaban a la velocidad de la luz, todo el mundo quería participar en el hilo del momento.
Lo más sonrojante para el pizzero es que yo tenía mucha más pegada diciendo la verdad que él con sus fantasmadas, es algo que nunca ha podido aceptar.
No sé por qué he contado esto, pero me he divertido mucho escribiéndolo.
Buen foro, señores.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

axl dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho para dar de comer a su familia y manteneros,ahora con un sueldo asi una familia moriria de inanicion y asco



1100 euros son cacahuetes hoy en día, por eso me resisto a dejar el casapapismo.
Solo me iré si mi madre me pone las maletas en la calle, a mi madre le remorderá la conciencia haber echado a su hijo a la calle y que duerma entre cartones porque no sabe ni freírse un huevo.
Ella sabe que soy un inútil, mi inutilidad es lo único que me protege ahora mismo de pagar un alquiler.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo también, pero estoy así toda la semana hasta el lunes a las 7:00



Buen servicio, amigo.
Y haces algo de noche o te puedes tocar las pelotas como yo ahora?


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


>


----------



## qpow (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Buen servicio, amigo.
> Y haces algo de noche o te puedes tocar las pelotas como yo ahora?



Muchas gracias, el 90% estoy haciendo tiempo. Y tengo el privilegio que teletrabajo, así que estoy en casa tan ricamente haciendo otras cosas de provecho.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Muchas gracias, el 90% estoy haciendo tiempo. *Y tengo el privilegio que teletrabajo*, así que estoy en casa tan ricamente haciendo otras cosas de provecho.



Teletrabajo, que maravillosa palabra.
En mi curro solo puedo sentarme en el descanso de 20 minutos, mis pies lo agradecerían.


----------



## qpow (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Teletrabajo, maravillosa palabra.
> En mi curro solo puedo sentarme en el descanso de 20 minutos, mis pies lo agradecerían.



Tiene sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas. Gano mucho tiempo, comodidad, ahorro en transporte y poder comer de caliente. Por contra, mi soledad es absoluta, no veo a nadie.

A veces me resulta muy duro, sobre todo con 35 años, que ya la mayoría tiene sus círculos de amistades cerrados y/o emparejados y cuesta hacer nuevas amistades. Llevo años trabajando con gente que no conozco.

También te digo que aún así, prefiero teletrabajar por todo lo demás.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Tiene sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas. Gano mucho tiempo, comodidad, ahorro en transporte y poder comer de caliente. Por contra, mi soledad es absoluta, no veo a nadie.
> 
> A veces me resulta muy duro, sobre todo con 35 años, que ya la mayoría tiene sus círculos de amistades cerrados y/o emparejados y cuesta hacer nuevas amistades. Llevo años trabajando con gente que no conozco.
> 
> También te digo que aún así, prefiero teletrabajar por todo lo demás.



No te pierdes nada.
Piensa en las "amistades" que vas a hacer en el trabajo, todo es superficialidad, conveniencia y puñaladas traperas cuando te des la vuelta.
Y con las mujeres, trabajar con ellas es un dolor de cabeza constante, al final trabajas más para cobrar lo mismo que ellas.
Si lo dices por ligar, para qué quieres tener 20 compañeras buenorras si ninguna está dispuesta a intimar contigo emocionalmente ni físicamente?
Tendrás muchas conversaciones tontas superficiales, pero de amistades duraderas con tíos y romances con tías del curro olvídate.
Al final te frustras de que ninguna quiera tomarse nada contigo fuera del trabajo, prefieres que las echen y pongan tíos que te ayuden a sacar la faena.
Yo me siento muy solo en mi trabajo, a pesar de estar rodeado de gente.
Me llenaba más hablar con mi ex cuando era nini y solo hablaba con ella, que ahora que hablo con 100 compañeros cada día.


----------



## qpow (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te pierdes nada.
> Piensa en las "amistades" que vas a hacer en el trabajo, todo es superficialidad, conveniencia y puñaladas traperas cuando te des la vuelta.
> Y con las mujeres, trabajar con ellas es un dolor de cabeza constante, al final trabajas más para cobrar lo mismo que ellas.
> Si lo dices por ligar, para qué quieres tener 20 compañeras buenorras si ninguna está dispuesta a intimar contigo emocionalmente ni físicamente?
> ...



Te doy toda la razón, es exactamente como lo describes.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Chor Chor Chortinas para Fargo o va a remar su puta madre


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (10 Nov 2022)

tu madre te deja sin chortinas Fargo, no se puede vivir con tu madre y a la vez que una chortina quiera algo contigo.


----------



## John Smmith (10 Nov 2022)

Buen hilo. Fiel reflejo de la derroicion de occidente y sus gentes. Perdices de granja soltadas en el coto.


----------



## 2dedos (10 Nov 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> tu madre te deja sin chortinas Fargo, no se puede vivir con tu madre y a la vez que una chortina quiera algo contigo.



Millones de adolescentes en todo el mundo contradicen esa declaración.


----------



## John Smmith (10 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Mi padre se levantaba a las 5 de la mañana y se iba a una fábrica a trabajar en una cadena de montaje para sacar adelante a su familia. Nunca le oí hablar de estas cosas del agotamiento del remero, el estaba orgulloso y feliz de lo que hacía y de poder dar de comer así a su familia, sin lujos pero con dignidad.
> Ahora me parece a mi que nos agotamos muy pronto y somos muy flojitos.



No es tanto que nos agotemos pronto. Es mas que aceptamos nuestra cautividad con pasividad y resignacion. Tu padre luchaba en un mundo real con dos cojones. Por tener su chortina paticorta, su familia de niños feos con dientes torcidos, su casa paco, su seat panda o sus 15 dias de vacaciones en el pueblo. Dentro de su entorno limitado alcanzaba logros. Y muchas veces se sorprendia a si mismo llegando mas alla, teniendo algun hijo listo o medio guapo, una buena mujer con quien llevar su familia o un Mercedes clase A. Su esfuerzo encontraba recompensa.

Ahora todo son infulas en mundos imaginarios inalcanzables para la mayoria. En un entorno global los logros personales son ridiculos. Nada mas desalentador. La gente acepta pasivamente su destino por creer en mundos irreales lejos de sus posibilidades. 

Nos han desarmado. Han desarmado toda una generacion que va hacia el matadero, siguiendo al pastor, sin tan siquiera intentar patearlo porque, a nivel global lo que uno puede lograr es comparativamente infimo, no vale la pena. Es mas facil aceptar el pienso del pastor que malvivir libre buscando a tiempo completo algo que comer.

No hay chortina en el barrio que llegue al nivel de las que vemos constantemente por la red. No hay pepito en el barrio que pueda pagar lo que ve en la red y anhela cualquier paticorta iberica poligonera. Si no voy a tener eso, el resto no vale la pena, esa es la filosofia. 

Hemos de salvar el planeta. Eliminar la violencia. Viajar a los confines de la tierra cada semana... Todo realmente inalcanzable para el limitado mundo de un pequeño ser humano. Al final no vale la pena luchar para no conseguir nada de todo eso y habernos de conformar con la fustrante vida de un ser libre, que significa pasarse todo el dia buscando comida, como hacen el resto de seres vivos libres.

Han aceptado su destino. Quizás es lo mas inteligente, morir sin revelarse. Seguir soñando en el infinito. Aceptar el pienso y el destino. Al fin y al cabo no hay posibilidades o al menos nunca lo sabremos, asi es menos traumatico.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Millones de adolescentes en todo el mundo contradicen esa declaración.



El problema es que las mujeres van aumentando sus requisitos tras ir cumpliendo años y experiencias con hombres (hipergamia), hasta que se dan contra el Muro y se dan cuenta que ya no pueden exigir tanto como cuando eran jóvenes y prietas.
Ahí es cuando vuelven a bajar el listón a regañadientes.
Paradógicamente, es más fácil ligarse una de 18 que una de 28, mucho más resabiada que ahora "sabe lo que quiere y lo que no quiere".


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Y esta noche a remar otra vez.
Al menos libro el finde, en el aeropuerto se libra un fin de semana al mes por norma general.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Chortinas para todos los remeros o que reme otro.





ç


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## cuartosinascensor (10 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No es tanto que nos agotemos pronto. Es mas que aceptamos nuestra cautividad con pasividad y resignacion. Tu padre luchaba en un mundo real con dos cojones. Por tener su chortina paticorta, su familia de niños feos con dientes torcidos, su casa paco, su seat panda o sus 15 dias de vacaciones en el pueblo. Dentro de su entorno limitado alcanzaba logros. Y muchas veces se sorprendia a si mismo llegando mas alla, teniendo algun hijo listo o medio guapo, una buena mujer con quien llevar su familia o un Mercedes clase A. Su esfuerzo encontraba recompensa.
> 
> Ahora todo son infulas en mundos imaginarios inalcanzables para la mayoria. En un entorno global los logros personales son ridiculos. Nada mas desalentador. La gente acepta pasivamente su destino por creer en mundos irreales lejos de sus posibilidades.
> 
> ...



El problema es que mi padre era feliz con su bigotuda paticorta, sus hijos del montón, su piso Paco y su Seat panda y ahora todos se creen que son Cristiano Ronaldo o Penélope Cruz.
Y por cierto, mi padre tenía cojones para hacer huelgas salvajes en pleno franquismo.
Ahora Netflix, tik Tok ,patinete y paguita de ingreso mínimo vital....y eso es lo que produce record de transtrnos mentales por la insatisfacción vital y el shock que produce la diferencia entre las expectativas irreales y la dura realidad.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> El problema es que mi padre era feliz con su bigotuda paticorta, sus hijos del montón, su piso Paco y su Seat panda y ahora todos se creen que son Cristiano Ronaldo o Penélope Cruz.



Perdone usted caballero, yo también sería feliz con una bigotuda paticorta igual que mi padre.
Lo único que pido es que sea joven, que no fume, que no tenga tatuajes y que reniegue de moros y moronegros.
Un chaval de 34 años sanote, trabajador, con un físico mazadete de gimnasio por qué no puede tener su novieta cuando sale del curro?
Hay un problema muy serio con las mujeres en este país, me consta que en otros países hombres y mujeres se relacionan sin problemas y tienen hijos bien jóvenes.
Este hilo va sobre el agotamiento del remero, alguno dirá por qué narices se habla tanto de mujeres.
Ya os lo digo yo, se habla tanto de mujeres porque está directamente relacionado.
Un remero que se pasa el día remando y luego no tiene una mujer esperándole en casa que le mime se agota mucho más rápido, así de claro.
Si tampoco tiene hijos, solo remará para él mismo, y un hombre sin pájaros consumistas en la cabeza se conforma con bastante poco para vivir.
Tantos expertos que tiene el Gobierno para estudiar la baja productividad del país y nadie se ha querido dar cuenta de esto.
Si quieren que los hombres coticemos a jornada completa hasta los 67 sin mujeres, van listos.
Sin chochito no hay remito, es lo que hay.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (10 Nov 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Millones de adolescentes en todo el mundo contradicen esa declaración.



Claro campeon, Fargo con 34 es un adolescente


----------



## Karlova (10 Nov 2022)

Hoy venía de la galera en coche pensando que puto sentido tiene que vaya a remar, no tengo chortina en casa, no hijos, casapapi premium, todo pagado, sin vicios caros etc. para que cojones esforzarme cada día? Miro a mi alrededor y todos mis compis remeros tienen família, algún vicio caro, tienen un motivo, UNA EXCUSA para ir a remar, yo no tengo nada y ahí estoy cada puto día puntual siempre. Los jefes no se meten conmigo porque conocen / intuyen mi situación, saben que me importa una puta mierda que me echen, casi que me hacen un favor. En ese sentido me siento un privilegiado pero tiene un coste que hay que pagar...
Este hilo me está perturbando hasta limites insospechados


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Hoy me gustaría hablar de varias cuestiones en el *turno de noche*, mientras tanto dejo esta imagen inquietante que me ha asustado (la de verde para mí).


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chortinas para todos los remeros o que reme otro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256237
> ç



Pues yo me las he follado de esa edad, bastante mejores, y no soy precisamente millonario ("true story").


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy me gustaría hablar de varias cuestiones en el *turno de noche*, mientras tanto dejo esta imagen inquietante que me ha asustado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256616



Tiene hustec buen gusto, la de verde de la derecha del todo es la típica americana de origen irlandés, que está para ponerla a cuatro patas y hacerle al menos tres churrumbeles. Saludos.


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Pues yo me las he follado de esa edad, bastante mejores, y no soy precisamente millonario ("true story").



Caballero, le recuerdo la ùnica norma del hilo.
*Este hilo es como una terapia y NO SE MIENTE en una terapia.*
Espero que nos esté contando la verdad, en caso de que así sea cuéntenos como cojones logró tal hazaña con chortinas españolas.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Este hilo es como una terapia y NO SE MIENTE en una terapia.*



Curioso que me lo diga precisamente a mí (soy psicólogo), me quedo con la duda de si lo ha dicho a posta porque conocía de antemano mi profesión, o todo ha sido fruto de la casualidad.



Fargo dijo:


> *Espero que nos esté contando la verdad, en caso de que así sea cuéntenos como cojones logró tal hazaña con chortinas españolas.*



Básicamente, mucha labia (medir 1.86 cms y ser rubio de ojos azules también ayuda...).


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (10 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Mi padre se levantaba a las 5 de la mañana y se iba a una fábrica a trabajar en una cadena de montaje para sacar adelante a su familia. Nunca le oí hablar de estas cosas del agotamiento del remero, el estaba orgulloso y feliz de lo que hacía y de poder dar de comer así a su familia, sin lujos pero con dignidad.
> Ahora me parece a mi que nos agotamos muy pronto y somos muy flojitos.



Pues ahora lo mismo pero sin recompensa, te pueden echar a la calle cualquier día y presionar fiscal triplicada.

Sin duda el problema es que somos muy flojos,

Se me olvidaba: y sin la mínima posibilidad de tener patrimonio propio.

Y lidiando con competencia desleal.

Disfrutando de lo votado , lo que votasteis vosotros...


----------



## François (10 Nov 2022)

A remar cabrones que las facturas y la comida no se pagan solas.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (10 Nov 2022)

François dijo:


> *A remar cabrones que las facturas y la comida no se pagan solas.*



Ni las pensiones de Los Langostos ni las paguicas de Los Moronegros...


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy me gustaría hablar de varias cuestiones en el *turno de noche*, mientras tanto dejo esta imagen inquietante que me ha asustado (la de verde para mí).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256616



Hola Desperado.

Perdon queria decir Desesperanzado


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Hola Desperado.



Gran película de los 90.
Para el que no caiga es la del mariachi que llevaba armas en la guitarra.


----------



## qpow (10 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Gran película de los 90.
> Para el que no caiga es la del mariachi que llevaba armas en la guitarra.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256710



Aquí en España tiene otro título: El mexicano


----------



## Fargo (10 Nov 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Básicamente, mucha labia (medir 1.86 cms y ser rubio de ojos azules también ayuda...).



No falla, todos los guaperas se creen que ligan porque tienen labia.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Hoy venía de la galera en coche pensando que puto sentido tiene que vaya a remar, no tengo chortina en casa, no hijos, casapapi premium, todo pagado, sin vicios caros etc. para que cojones esforzarme cada día? *Miro a mi alrededor y todos mis compis remeros tienen família, algún vicio caro, tienen un motivo, UNA EXCUSA para ir a remar, yo no tengo nada y ahí estoy cada puto día puntual siempre.* Los jefes no se meten conmigo porque conocen / intuyen mi situación, saben que me importa una puta mierda que me echen, casi que me hacen un favor. En ese sentido me siento un privilegiado pero tiene un coste que hay que pagar...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> No salen candidatos Fargo, yo no digo nada:



Melafo, voy a subir fotos mías en tractor al putagram.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Voy a contaros una anécdota reciente con altos niveles de DERROICIÓN, de las que os gustan.
A las 23 he relevado a dos compañeros que se iban a esa hora.
Pues uno de los compañeros era la chortina de la que hablé páginas atrás, la que le dije:
"Te parezco atractivo como hombre?"
Su contestación recordaréis que fue muy clara: "No me atraes nada, no eres mi tipo".
Pues hace un rato, al encontrarme con ella me ha saludado cariñosamente como si no hubiese pasado nada.
Esta ha sido la conversación:
"*Holaa Fargo, cómo estás? Qué tal todo?"
"Ya te puedes ir".
"A mí no me mires así jijiji"
"Te miro como te mereces"
"Pero miraa"
"Ya te puedes ir", y he seguido hablando con el otro compañero mientras ella se alejaba a por sus cosas.*
Eso ha sido todo, ha salido por la otra puerta y ya no la he vuelto a ver.
No soy de piedra y me he quedado con mal cuerpo tras la conversación con la chortina, lo admito.
Esa chica realmente me gustaba, hubiera sido feliz con ella pero está todo perdido y toca aceptarlo.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No falla, todos los guaperas se creen que ligan porque tienen labia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256720



"Guaperas" rotundamente no, como mucho "resultón". Y la labia sí que es importante, si no fíjate en los andaluces, que a base de palique termina follando hasta el más feo (menos @Desesperanzado , aunque bueno, ése ya es un caso perdido). Saludos.


----------



## qpow (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche, chavales.
> Hoy está siendo duro por el incidente de hace un rato con la chortina.



Tenemos que aprender a ignorarlas e ir a nuestro rollo por salud mental.


----------



## Karlova (11 Nov 2022)

yo siempre he sido de la opinión de que uno se hace funcionario cuando va a empepitarse, tener mujer, hijos y todo el rollo. Si eres casapapi o incluso soltero independizado hacerse funcionario es ir doblemente seguro. Algo aburrido en mi opinión, al menos trabajar en la privada es más gratificante y siempre tienes la ilusión de ir avanzando a algún sitio si tienes ambición


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Fin de semana libre para el tito Fargo, no todo iba a ser malo.


----------



## jacksion (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Yo ni lo veo, amigo.
En el caso remoto de que encontrara una chortina, raro sería que no me abandonara después, teniendo que remar de por vida para pagarle la pensión.
Ya no quedan mujeres como las de antes.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Claro que quedan mujeres como las de antes, aquí al lado de mi casa está la parroquia de San Antonio del Retiro que todos los días esta llena de ellas. Además casi todas viudas así que tienes variedad para elegir, piensa que en los años 60 eran chortinas pizpiretas, han perdido lozanía pero han ganado una buena pensión que también es un plus



A veces la línea entre el asco y el morbo, es sumamente fina...


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Claro que quedan mujeres como las de antes, aquí al lado de mi casa está la parroquia de San Antonio del Retiro que todos los días esta llena de ellas. Además casi todas viudas así que tienes variedad para elegir, piensa que en los años 60 eran chortinas pizpiretas, han perdido lozanía pero han ganado una buena pensión que también es un plus



Caballero, le agradezco la idea.
Pero si quisiera pasar la tarde desenterrando y reviviendo momias, para eso me pongo la trilogía de Brendan Fraser.
No obstante, lo veo una experiencia menos traumática que copular con una sesentona.


----------



## qpow (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche HECHO.
> Fin de semana libre para el tito Fargo, no todo iba a ser malo.



Acuérdate de mí cuando eche 12 horas de sol a sol.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A veces la línea entre el asco y el morbo, es sumamente fina...



Ya no sé que pensar, cuando uno lleva años sin follar empieza a dudar sobre lo que está bien y lo que está mal.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Armando Kasitas (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche HECHO.
> Fin de semana libre para el tito Fargo, no todo iba a ser malo.



Vengo de noche y me toca otra vez noche, Fargo. 
Que harto estoy de galera. Aunque también sábado y domingo descanso. 
Habrá que tomarlo con filosofía.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (11 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Acuérdate de mí cuando eche 12 horas de sol a sol.



12 horas?? Eso es media jornada, no?


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Vengo de noche y me toca otra vez noche, Fargo.
> Que harto estoy de galera. Aunque también sábado y domingo descanso.
> Habrá que tomarlo con filosofía.



Ánimo, amigo.
Un esfuerzo más y te olvidas de la galera hasta el Lunes.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> 12 horas?? Eso es media jornada, no?



Y hay que llegar media hora antes para ayudar con la faena al PATRÓN, debemos darle las gracias todos los días por dejarnos trabajar en su empresa.


----------



## qpow (11 Nov 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> 12 horas?? Eso es media jornada, no?



Jornada y media, de sol a sol.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

En mi empresa casi todas se dedican a zorrear durante el turno, y el novio en casa creyendo que tienen un angelito.
Los cuernos están a la orden del día en el aeropuerto, hay muchos tíos (seguratas, guardias civiles, camareros, personal de facturación) que van al curro acicalados a tirarle la caña a todo lo que se mueve.
Y ellas lo mismo, apretadísimas y pintadas como puertas en busca de rabo.
Yo en medio de todo ese festival de feromonas sin comerme una rosca, voy a tener que irme de putas o no aguantaré mucho más.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Jornada y media, de sol a sol.



Y para qué, amigo?
Nunca te lo has preguntado?
Antes el que se pasaba el día remando se forraba, ahora sigue siendo pobre.


----------



## qpow (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y para qué, amigo?
> Nunca te lo has preguntado?
> Antes el que se pasaba el día remando se forraba, ahora sigue siendo pobre.



Me lo llevo preguntado mucho tiempo. Ahora mi filosofía es mover el remo lo justo y necesario, sin estrés; nos podrán engañar en el sueldo, pero no en el trabajo. Hay que aplicar la ley del mínimo esfuerzo. Y de vez en cuando echo alguna primitiva, que aunque es el impuesto de los tontos, de ilusión también se vive.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Yo últimamente estoy con el chip de currar lo menos posible, me quito todas las horas extras si puedo.
Total, si voy a seguir siendo pobre al menos dispongo de más tiempo para mí.
En el curro la misión es escaquearse para no salir cansado del turno.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ánimo, amigo.
> Un esfuerzo más y te olvidas de la galera hasta el Lunes.



Sí y mañana celebración familiar en casa de mi suegra... ¿Echaré de menos el remo? No, es coña. Estoy bien integrado, casi más que con familiares míos... 
Hablando del hilo en sí, es interesante. Me gustaría dejar de remar, pero la paguita esa de subsistencia no daría para nada. Ni mil euros lo dan y muchos lo ven como el objetivo a alcanzar (digo la paguita). Joder, ni comiendo cucarachas criadas por uno mismo.


----------



## Mentalharm (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa casi todas se dedican a zorrear durante el turno, y el novio en casa creyendo que tienen un angelito.
> Los cuernos están a la orden del día en el aeropuerto, hay muchos tíos (seguratas, guardias civiles, camareros, personal de facturación) que van al curro acicalados a tirarle la caña a todo lo que se mueve.
> Y ellas lo mismo, apretadísimas y pintadas como puertas en busca de rabo.
> Yo en medio de todo ese festival de feromonas sin comerme una rosca, voy a tener que irme de putas o no aguantaré mucho más.



Al final ir de pvtes es igual que querer comerse una galleta con pepitas de chocolate y acabar comiéndote una galleta fofa, que lleva una semana fuera de la bolsa y con pasas rancias en vez de pepitas y intentar con todas tus fuerzas creer que te estás comiendo la galleta que tú querías obviamente sin ningún éxito. Un trampantojo. Un placebo


----------



## Karlova (11 Nov 2022)

es un buen plan, idéntico al mío. En 3 / 4 años quiero largarme pero si puedo a tocateja, como seguramente seguiré soltero me compraré algun zulo en una zona deprimida pero cerca de un polo industrial para seguir remando rollo cerdanyola del valles por ejemplo


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Volviendo del gym, chavales.
En el TEMPLO me desahogo de mi frustración existencial.
Levantar hierros con muy mala hostia me permite llegar a un estado primitivo de consciencia, además luego la ropa queda de puta madre.
Os lo recomiendo, doriteros.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> es un buen plan, idéntico al mío. En 3 / 4 años quiero largarme pero si puedo a tocateja, como seguramente seguiré soltero me compraré algun zulo en una zona deprimida pero cerca de un polo industrial para seguir remando rollo cerdanyola del valles por ejemplo



Esa idea no termino de verla, deshacerme de todos mis ahorros que me permiten vivir tranquilo si me quedo sin ingresos, y encima endeudarme para vivir en una casa más pequeña que la de mi madre.
Y por supuesto, seguir remando para pagar la hipoteca y demás.
No podrás dejar de remar ni un mes aunque estés muy jodido en el trabajo.
Lo de vivir solo está bien si ligas con facilidad o tienes pareja, si no vas a estar muy solo, y encima teniendo que hacer todas las tareas tú solo y pagándolo todo.
Si tienes un sueldo bajo como yo, llegarás muy justo a fin de mes, si es que llegas.
Independizarse me parece un descenso en calidad de vida a todos los niveles si estás bien de casapapi, abro debate.


----------



## Carpulux (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que las mujeres van aumentando sus requisitos tras ir cumpliendo años y experiencias con hombres (hipergamia), hasta que se dan contra el Muro y se dan cuenta que ya no pueden exigir tanto como cuando eran jóvenes y prietas.
> Ahí es cuando vuelven a bajar el listón a regañadientes.
> Paradógicamente, es más fácil ligarse una de 18 que una de 28, mucho más resabiada que ahora "sabe lo que quiere y lo que no quiere".



Tampoco te creas que hoy en día las de 28 saben lo que quieren eh, bajo mi punto de vista. Las de 18 se pueden fidelizar mejor aunque la mayoría acaba igual, por eso te es más fácil porque están _"empezando"_, las otras de haber _"vivido tanto"_ nunca van a quedar satisfechas, te van a comparar con los anteriores... de ahí que estén resabiadas, nunca les llenará nada.



Fargo dijo:


> Voy a contaros una anécdota reciente con altos niveles de DERROICIÓN, de las que os gustan.
> 
> "*Holaa Fargo, cómo estás? Qué tal todo?"
> "Ya te puedes ir".
> ...



Estaba claro que volvía Fargo, ahora ya no sé. Pero este ha sido un buen golpe.



Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa casi todas se dedican a zorrear durante el turno, y el novio en casa creyendo que tienen un angelito.
> Los cuernos están a la orden del día en el aeropuerto



No se podía saber... jajaja qué pena. Y esta de arriba que te gustaba algún novio/rollete tendrá seguro...



Karlova dijo:


> Hoy venía de la galera en coche pensando que puto sentido tiene que vaya a remar, no tengo chortina en casa, no hijos, casapapi premium, todo pagado, sin vicios caros etc. para que cojones esforzarme cada día? Miro a mi alrededor y todos mis compis remeros tienen família, algún vicio caro, tienen un motivo, UNA EXCUSA para ir a remar, yo no tengo nada y ahí estoy cada puto día puntual siempre. Los jefes no se meten conmigo porque conocen / intuyen mi situación, saben que me importa una puta mierda que me echen, casi que me hacen un favor. En ese sentido me siento un privilegiado pero tiene un coste que hay que pagar...
> Este hilo me está perturbando hasta limites insospechados



Me acabas de joder pero bien.

Lo peor de todo es explicarle esto mismo que dices a la generación anterior, tipo la madre de Fargo. No llegan a comprender el drama (o no quieren enterarse).


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Al final ir de pvtes es igual que querer comerse una galleta con pepitas de chocolate y acabar comiéndote una galleta fofa, que lleva una semana fuera de la bolsa y con pasas rancias en vez de pepitas y intentar con todas tus fuerzas creer que te estás comiendo la galleta que tú querías obviamente sin ningún éxito. Un trampantojo. Un placebo



Depende como te lo tomes, yo iría como si fuera a una masajista.
No iría a buscar amor ni nada, conque haga bien su trabajo y me alivie "la hinchazón" me parece suficiente.
Si quedo satisfecho le digo de repetir otro día, si no me voy a otra hasta que de con una buena.
La verdad es que lo de las putillas me hace ilusión, no todo va a ser remar.


----------



## qpow (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esa idea no termino de verla, deshacerme de todos mis ahorros que me permiten vivir tranquilo si me quedo sin ingresos, y encima endeudarme para vivir en una casa más pequeña que la de mi madre.
> Y por supuesto, seguir remando para pagar la hipoteca y demás.
> No podrás dejar de remar ni un mes aunque estés muy jodido en el trabajo.
> Lo de vivir solo está bien si ligas con facilidad o tienes pareja, si no vas a estar muy solo, y encima teniendo que hacer todas las tareas tú solo y pagándolo todo.
> ...



Yo me compré un piso con dos habitaciones hace 8 años, el típico apartamento de soltero. Desde entonces vivo solo y de ahí a mi sensación de soledad absoluta. También te digo que estoy muy tranquilo: entro, salgo, hago lo que quiero y como quiero y no tengo que rendirle cuentas a nadie. Pero sí que es cierto que, especialmente en los fines de semana, la sensación de soledad es muy grande.

Yo soy muy independiente y no podría soportar vivir con mis padres, detesto sentirme controlado y tener que dar explicaciones de lo que hago o dejo de hacer. Si te lo montas bien, vivir solo es la auténtica salud. Sólo me faltaría tener alguna a mi lado que sea buena persona y no feminista, que nos pudiésemos complementar y sumar cada uno en nuestra relación. Pero todo no puede ser, vaya.

PD: En unos 5 años ya termino de pagarlo y tendré un sitio donde caerme muerto.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo soy muy independiente y no podría soportar vivir con mis padres, detesto sentirme controlado y tener que dar explicaciones de lo que hago o dejo de hacer.



En mi caso, mi madre no se mete en mis cosas porque tampoco se las cuento.
Sabe que tiene un hijo rarito que habla muy poco y la comunicación siempre ha sido muy escasa.
Muchas veces me voy y ni le digo donde voy a ir, nunca me dice nada por el móvil de donde estoy ni nada.
Cuando tengo un problema o estoy jodido por algo tampoco se lo cuento.
Para una vez que comparto algo con ella, no solo no me ayudó sino que me creó más problemas.
Le confesé que estaba quemado psicológicamente del trabajo y necesitaba parar unos meses, que estaba planteándome pedir una excedencia para recuperarme.
Pues solo le faltó echarme de casa cuando se lo dije, se puso a gritarme en el coche.
Hasta me amenazó con empezar a cobrarme un alquiler por vivir en su casa YA PAGADA, os recuerdo que mi madre cobra una pensión gorda.
Por eso no le cuento nada, para qué?
Soy más sincero con vosotros que con mi madre, es triste pero cierto.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Estaba claro que volvía Fargo, ahora ya no sé. Pero este ha sido un buen golpe.



Volvió, pero en el plan de antes de querer calentar un plato que nunca se comerá.
Le he parado los pies para que no siga con ese jueguito, me hubiera encantado que esa chortina de 20 años con cara de muñequita tuviera interés REAL por mí, pero no es el caso.
Si hubiera sido el Fargo de hace unos años, habría pensado que volvía a por mí. 
Pero no, amigo. Ojalá.


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esa idea no termino de verla, deshacerme de todos mis ahorros que me permiten vivir tranquilo si me quedo sin ingresos, y encima endeudarme para vivir en una casa más pequeña que la de mi madre.
> Y por supuesto, seguir remando para pagar la hipoteca y demás.
> No podrás dejar de remar ni un mes aunque estés muy jodido en el trabajo.
> Lo de vivir solo está bien si ligas con facilidad o tienes pareja, si no vas a estar muy solo, y encima teniendo que hacer todas las tareas tú solo y pagándolo todo.
> ...



Comprar vivienda que te gusta y a la vez sea adecuada como inversion. Asi puedes usarla una temporada y cuando te canses la alquilas y sigues pagando la hipoteca con el alquiler. Eso es lo que hago yo. Si no es muy cara te bastara con el 20% y el resto hipo


----------



## hartman (11 Nov 2022)

otro dia de remo por 700 euros al mes.
ridullas y espalda destrozad.
quien fue el hijoputa que dijo el trabajo es salud?
me quedan 28 dias.
luego libertda paro+paguitas+Rai.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Comprar vivienda que te gusta y a la vez sea adecuada como inversion. Asi puedes usarla una temporada y cuando te canses la alquilas y sigues pagando la hipoteca con el alquiler. Eso es lo que hago yo. Si no es muy cara te bastara con el 20% y el resto hipo



Y si dejan de pagarte el alquiler?
El okupa tiene todas las leyes a favor para hacer uso y disfrute de tu casa sin pagarte nada durante años.
En Estados Unidos, si alguien entra en tu casa puedes dispararle sin problema y asunto resuelto, la Ley protege al propietario.
Aquí legalmente no puedes entrar en tu casa.
Amigo, suerte con tu inquilino.


----------



## Mentalharm (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Depende como te lo tomes, yo iría como si fuera a una masajista.
> No iría a buscar amor ni nada, conque haga bien su trabajo y me alivie "la hinchazón" me parece suficiente.
> Si quedo satisfecho le digo de repetir otro día, si no me voy a otra hasta que de con una buena.
> La verdad es que lo de las putillas me hace ilusión, no todo va a ser remar.
> ...



Si si lo entiendo y tienes razón, pero al final siempre queda un regusto amargo y no es de comerle el parrus a la pute


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

El sueño americano, esfuérzate y te irá muy bien en la vida.
Salvo que seas un Cayetano enchufado, habrás tenido que pelotear mucho para tener ese buen puesto.
No pasa nada, son tus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Fargo (11 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Si si lo entiendo y tienes razón, pero al final siempre queda un regusto amargo y no es de comerle el parrus a la pute



Se supone que uno paga para que la putilla se baje al pilón, es ella la que tiene que darme placer o no vuelvo más.
El placer de ella es cuando coge los 60 euros sin haber tenido que deslomarse fregando escaleras o sirviendo hamburguesas durante 8 horas.


----------



## Mentalharm (11 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se supone que uno paga para que la putilla se baje al pilón, es ella la que tiene que darme placer o no vuelvo más.
> El placer de ella es cuando coge los 60 euros sin haber tenido que deslomarse fregando escaleras o sirviendo hamburguesas durante 8 horas.



Todos somos putas Fargo, solo decidimos que parte de nosotros queremos vender


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

*Estimado forero de Burbuja:*
Colabora y preséntale una chortina de buen ver a Fargo antes de que se DERROYA por completo.
Solo una chortina de entre 18 y 25 con un buen culito, pechotes, olor a coco y vainilla, que jijajee y sea un poco guarrilla podría devolverle las ganas de vivir a este viejo remero.


----------



## Karlova (12 Nov 2022)

reflexión de hoy: cuanto más remas mas piden de ti. Si das el 100% van a pedir que des el 120%, si das el 120% piden el 150% y asi continuamente... no te van agradecer una mierda y ahí estás como un cabron cada día al pie del cañon engañandote a ti mismo de que tu esfuerzo verá recompensa.


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y si dejan de pagarte el alquiler?
> El okupa tiene todas las leyes a favor para hacer uso y disfrute de tu casa sin pagarte nada durante años.
> En Estados Unidos, si alguien entra en tu casa puedes dispararle sin problema y asunto resuelto, la Ley protege al propietario.
> Aquí legalmente no puedes entrar en tu casa.
> Amigo, suerte con tu inquilino.



Esto es un mito que se ha asentado en el foro por parte de gente que no puede acceder a la compra. El inquilino tiene derechos pero entre ellos no se encuentra el uso de tu vivienda durante años impunemente. En eeuu tampoco puedes dispararle al inquilino si deja de pagarte el alquiler.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> reflexión de hoy: cuanto más remas mas piden de ti. Si das el 100% van a pedir que des el 120%, si das el 120% piden el 150% y asi continuamente... no te van agradecer una mierda y ahí estás como un cabron cada día al pie del cañon engañandote a ti mismo de que tu esfuerzo verá recompensa.



Hacer más para terminar cobrando lo mismo...
Yo desde hace tiempo aplico una norma muy simple y desde entonces me va mucho mejor:
"Por el salario mínimo por Convenio, rendimiento mínimo".
Si quieren que rinda más, que paguen más.
Por 1100 euros al mes, ese es el rendimiento.
No les gusta? Que me echen.
No me despiden? Pues mañana vuelvo a fichar y poco más.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Fin de semana libre, tengo tiempo pero no tengo lo que más me haría ilusión, una novieta para ir por ahí.
En fin chavales, así es la vida.
De pequeño uno cree que se comerá el mundo cuando sea mayor, luego creces y te das cuenta que de lo molón hay muy pocas cosas a tu alcance.


----------



## qpow (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hacer más para terminar cobrando lo mismo.
> Yo desde hace tiempo aplico una norma muy simple y desde entonces me va mucho mejor:
> *"Por el salario mínimo por Convenio, rendimiento mínimo".*
> Si quieren que rinda más, que paguen más.
> ...



Ley del mínimo esfuerzo manda.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Veis a ese tipo que está sirviendo mesas?
Odia su trabajo, pero se pasa todo el día en él.
Y al día siguiente, a remar otra vez todo el día por una miseria.
Igual tiene una carrera, pero no hay trabajo de lo suyo en un país de enchufados, putas y camareros.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Mi padre se levantaba a las 5 de la mañana y se iba a una fábrica a trabajar en una cadena de montaje para sacar adelante a su familia. Nunca le oí hablar de estas cosas del agotamiento del remero, el estaba orgulloso y feliz de lo que hacía y de poder dar de comer así a su familia, sin lujos pero con dignidad.
> Ahora me parece a mi que nos agotamos muy pronto y somos muy flojitos.



Pero tu no ves que aquí la única familia que tenemos es la de vivir en casa de los padres o directamente vivir solos??
Al menos tu padre follaba. 
Tu padre es un privilegiado. Me meo yo en el ñiñi es que madrugaba para ir a la fábrica. La puta mitificación de la langostada da pena.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Pero tu no ves que aquí la única familia que tenemos es la de vivir en casa de los padres o directamente vivir solos??
> Al menos tu padre follaba.
> Tu padre es un privilegiado. Me meo yo en el ñiñi es que madrugaba para ir a la fábrica.



Yo libro hoy, podría ir a la playa pero para ir a yo solo prefiero quedarme en casa.
Alguna vez he ido y me he visto caminando por la playa yo solo viendo chortinas increíbles con su novio, ver eso te preña el alma.
Luego me quito la arena de los pies, me dirijo en silencio donde aparqué el coche y me vuelvo a casa.
Casi mejor quedarse en casa y ver netflix, igual voy al centro comercial a comprar unas cosas, habrá parejitas pero da igual.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Momento de MÁXIMA DERROICIÓN de Fargo, últimamente me ocurre en los días libres.
Quién me pone la pierna encima para que no levante cabeza?


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo libro hoy, podría ir a la playa pero para ir a yo solo prefiero quedarme en casa.
> Alguna vez he ido y me he visto caminando por la playa yo solo viendo chortinas increíbles con su novio, ver eso te preña el alma.
> Luego me quito la arena de los pies, me dirijo en silencio donde aparqué el coche y me vuelvo a casa.
> Casi mejor quedarse en casa y ver netflix, igual voy al centro comercial a comprar unas cosas, habrá parejitas pero da igual.
> ...




No pasa nada por ir solo a los sitios, que poco impetu y afán de aventura teneis algunos

Yo he ido solo
A centros comerciales
Cine
Viajes
Gym
Discotecas...


Y no pasa nada eh


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Veis a ese tipo que está sirviendo mesas?
> Odia su trabajo, pero se pasa todo el día en él.
> Y al día siguiente, a remar otra vez todo el día.
> Igual tiene una carrera, pero no hay trabajo de lo suyo en un país de enchufados, putas y camareros.
> ...




Un pais tercermundista , al menos laboralmente


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fin de semana libre, tengo tiempo pero no tengo lo que más me haría ilusión, una novieta para ir por ahí.
> En fin chavales, así es la vida.
> De pequeño uno cree que se comerá el mundo cuando sea mayor, luego creces y te das cuenta que de lo molón hay muy pocas cosas a tu alcance.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1257786




Asi es la vida

Un dia lo tienes todo y otro nada


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Estimado forero de Burbuja:*
> Colabora y preséntale una chortina de buen ver a Fargo antes de que se DERROYA por completo.
> Solo una chortina de entre 18 y 25 con un buen culito, pechotes, olor a coco y vainilla, que jijajee y sea un poco guarrilla podría devolverle las ganas de vivir a este viejo remero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1257750




Vaya culazo joder, le limpiaba el ojete y clitoris a lenguetazos despues de cagar y mear


----------



## pepinox (12 Nov 2022)

Yo voy solo a todos los sitios, y si alguien me dice de acompañarme pongo excusas.

Tú eres tu mejor amigo, y tu mejor compañía. El infierno, son los otros.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Yo voy solo a todos los sitios, y si alguien me dice de acompañarme pongo excusas.
> 
> Tú eres tu mejor amigo, y tu mejor compañía. El infierno, son los otros.



Ya hombre, si en eso estamos de acuerdo.
Pero yo me paso el día solo, y cuando llevas años así uno empieza a preguntarse:
Y eso es todo?
Esto es la vida?
Ir a remar, pagar facturas, caminar solo por ahí, volver a casa, ver una peli en netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar?


----------



## pepinox (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya hombre, si en eso estamos de acuerdo.
> Pero yo me paso el día solo, y cuando llevas años así uno empieza a preguntarse:
> Y eso es todo?
> Esto es la vida?
> Ir a remar, pagar facturas, caminar solo por ahí, volver pronto a casa que mañana madrugo, ver una peli en netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar?



Cómprate una moto, y hazle 10.000 km al año. Sin excusas.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No pasa nada por ir solo a los sitios, que poco impetu y afán de aventura teneis algunos
> 
> Yo he ido solo
> A centros comerciales
> ...



Llevo años haciéndolo, y tampoco pasa nada.
Otra cosa es que quieras sentir emociones y echar un polvete, para eso hace falta otra persona.
Cuando he tenido novia siempre estaba yendo por ahí con ella y haciendo travesuras.
Yo he follado en el monte, en la playa, en los probadores del centro comercial, en el baño de un restaurante, en plena calle entre dos coches...
Ahora camino por los mismos sitios yo solo, me vienen recuerdos a la mente y me pongo triste porque ya no me pasan esas cosas.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Nov 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Curioso que me lo diga precisamente a mí (soy psicólogo), me quedo con la duda de si lo ha dicho a posta porque conocía de antemano mi profesión, o todo ha sido fruto de la casualidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Básicamente, mucha labia (medir 1.86 cms y ser rubio de ojos azules también ayuda...).



Broootal

Psicólogo que se dedica a darle caña sin compasión a floreros derroidos mentalmente como deses. 

Tiene ustec mis dieses.

Taluecs.


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya hombre, si en eso estamos de acuerdo.
> Pero yo me paso el día solo, y cuando llevas años así uno empieza a preguntarse:
> Y eso es todo?
> Esto es la vida?
> Ir a remar, pagar facturas, caminar solo por ahí, volver a casa, ver una peli en netflix y al día siguiente otra vez a remar?




Asi llevo yo años también, es la parte agridulce de la vida y ser hombre y no solo ocurre en España en el mundo la mayoria de hombres están solos . 

Y sinceramente para la calidad de personas que hay en este pais, y el tipo de mujeres interesadas, impredecibles e hipergámicas creo que es la mejor opción, 

Yo lo tengo claro no me importaria en otra vida ser mujer y nacer en España, tendria buenos trabajos, y pollas a mi alrededor para elegir y sin remar podria engancharme a algún betaproveedor e incluso follarme a otros a escondidas como.hacen ellas.


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Yo voy solo a todos los sitios, y si alguien me dice de acompañarme pongo excusas.
> 
> Tú eres tu mejor amigo, y tu mejor compañía. El infierno, son los otros.




Hay hombres que ven en la soledad un problema y agonia, depende de como seas lo llevas mal o bien. Para disfrutar de la soledad tienes que tener mundo interior y mucho amor propio, no todo el mundo vale. Lo normal en un hombre es desear una mujer y follársela de forma habitual.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Broootal
> 
> Psicólogo que se dedica a darle caña sin compasión a floreros derroidos mentalmente como deses.
> 
> ...



En otros hilos he visto como machaca sin piedad al forero @Desesperanzado.
Lo suyo es vocación, claramente.


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En otros hilos he visto como machaca sin piedad al forero @Desesperanzado.
> Lo suyo es vocación, claramente.



Pero @Desesperanzado huele a millas que es un troll,


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero @Desesperanzado huele a millas que es un troll,



Lo he leído alguna vez, podría ser un troll pero ya te digo que habrá muchos tíos en su situación.
Yo tuve suerte que aproveché para tener novias antes de que llegaran las redes sociales.
Luego empezó la burbuja sexual y desde entonces solo follan 4.
El resto se conforman con gordas, feas, viejunas y excarruseleras.
Yo no follo porque no quiero bajar el listón, o consigo una jovencita prieta o nada.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Vaya culazo joder, le limpiaba el ojete y clitoris a lenguetazos despues de cagar y mear



Nos hacemos viejos, Murray.
Hilo muy derroyente para pollaviejas derroidos y seductores venidos a menos.
Si añadimos el REMO a la ecuación, estamos bien jodidos.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Momento de MÁXIMA DERROICIÓN de Fargo, últimamente me ocurre en los días libres.
Quién me pone la pierna encima para que no levante cabeza?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Perdone usted caballero, yo también sería feliz con una bigotuda paticorta igual que mi padre.
> Lo único que pido es que sea joven, que no fume, que no tenga tatuajes y que reniegue de moros y moronegros.
> Un chaval de 34 años sanote, trabajador, con un físico mazadete de gimnasio por qué no puede tener su novieta cuando sale del curro?
> Hay un problema muy serio con las mujeres en este país, me consta que en otros países hombres y mujeres se relacionan sin problemas y tienen hijos bien jóvenes.
> ...




No se, acabo de ver el anuncio de bragas de Heidi Klum y melafo con furia porcina a escape libre... todo es relativo, otras a esa edad son viejas Charos asquerosas... no sé cómo se puede estar tan buena con 49 años... esa te quita la tontería te pone unas lentejas y te regala un Lambo para tu cumple...

Creo que no eres nada flexible, todo es relativo, todo es relativo, yo prefiero esa vieja forrada premium que una chorti del montón.

He tenido que buscar la edad porque me parecía increíble estar tan buena siendo vieja.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo me compré un piso con dos habitaciones hace 8 años, el típico apartamento de soltero. Desde entonces vivo solo y de ahí a mi sensación de soledad absoluta. También te digo que estoy muy tranquilo: entro, salgo, hago lo que quiero y como quiero y no tengo que rendirle cuentas a nadie. Pero sí que es cierto que, especialmente en los fines de semana, la sensación de soledad es muy grande.
> 
> Yo soy muy independiente y no podría soportar vivir con mis padres, detesto sentirme controlado y tener que dar explicaciones de lo que hago o dejo de hacer. Si te lo montas bien, vivir solo es la auténtica salud. Sólo me faltaría tener alguna a mi lado que sea buena persona y no feminista, que nos pudiésemos complementar y sumar cada uno en nuestra relación. Pero todo no puede ser, vaya.
> 
> PD: En unos 5 años ya termino de pagarlo y tendré un sitio donde caerme muerto.




Yo me acostumbré a esto con visitas de la parienta los findes o yo a la parienta con sus polvetes, era la verdadera salud, echo de menos a veces vivir así.

Yo creo que el problema no es vivir solo, es no tener a nadie el rato de no estar solo.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No se, acabo de ver el anuncio de bragas de Heidi Klum y melafo con furia porcina a escape libre... todo es relativo, otras a esa edad son viejas Charos asquerosas... no sé cómo se puede estar tan buena con 49 años... esa te quita la tontería te pone unas lentejas y te regala un Lambo para tu cumple...



En el aeropuerto he visto bastantes famosillas de las que salen en la tele.
Pues no he visto ni una que esté más buena en persona que en la tele.
Todas parecen más bajitas y delgadas, la tele hace milagros.
Hace poco vi a Malú, había reservado un avión solo para ella y su equipo.
Pues me pareció bajita y esquelética, me sonrió y no sentí absolutamente nada.
Unos minutos antes había pasado una teen noruega con un pantaloncito corto metido por el culo, me sonrió y volví a tener 20 años otra vez.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo libro hoy, podría ir a la playa pero para ir a yo solo prefiero quedarme en casa.
> Alguna vez he ido y me he visto caminando por la playa yo solo viendo chortinas increíbles con su novio, ver eso te preña el alma.
> Luego me quito la arena de los pies, me dirijo en silencio donde aparqué el coche y me vuelvo a casa.
> Casi mejor quedarse en casa y ver netflix, igual voy al centro comercial a comprar unas cosas, habrá parejitas pero da igual.



Para estar así, es mejor vivir en una ciudad paco llena de viejos. No molestan. Y si hay zonas verdes para escapar rápido mejor.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Para estar así, es mejor vivir en una ciudad paco llena de viejos. No molestan. Y si hay zonas verdes para escapar rápido mejor.



Vivo en un pueblo de viejos, de todo se aburre uno.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vivo en un pueblo de viejos, de todo se aburre uno.



Pensaba que eras de ciudad, trabajando en un aeropuerto.
Los pueblos son ya como tirar la toalla. Decir, mira no voy a ligar ni con el movil, así que me quedo en un pueblo y por lo menos no me molestan.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Pensaba que eras de ciudad, trabajando en un aeropuerto.
> Los pueblos son ya como tirar la toalla. Decir, mira no voy a ligar ni con el movil, así que me quedo en un pueblo y por lo menos no me molestan.



Me siento como si el partido del folleteo hubiera terminado y ya solo me quede recordar viejos tiempos.
Y eso que tengo 34 años, lo intento con las chortis del curro y ninguna quiere tomarse nada fuera del trabajo con el viejo Fargo, por alguna razón estoy fuera del mercado.
Veo a las chortinas todo el rato mirando sus móviles, como si ya lo tuvieran todo y no necesitaran nada de nadie.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Hasta el coche se parece, el mío es azul marino.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Claro que quedan mujeres como las de antes, aquí al lado de mi casa está la parroquia de San Antonio del Retiro que todos los días esta llena de ellas. Además casi todas viudas así que tienes variedad para elegir, piensa que en los años 60 eran chortinas pizpiretas, han perdido lozanía pero han ganado una buena pensión que también es un plus


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Aquí traigo una canción para animarte, Walter.
Ya no se hacen TEMAZOS como los de antes.


----------



## Karlova (12 Nov 2022)

vaya putisima mierda tiene que ser trabajar para amazon o en cualquier empresa grande en general, pero bueno son mis manías, imagino que deben tener cosas buenos como beneficios para los trabajadores y mierdas así.


----------



## qpow (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay hombres que ven en la soledad un problema y agonia, depende de como seas lo llevas mal o bien. Para disfrutar de la soledad tienes que tener mundo interior y mucho amor propio, no todo el mundo vale. Lo normal en un hombre es desear una mujer y follársela de forma habitual.



Lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa. Tener una temporada de soledad no está mal para organizarte tus ideas, pero cuando llevas años y años así te derroye la mente. Lo normal en un hombre es sentirse querido e idolatrado por una mujer. Tu madre no cuenta para eso, esto es totalmente diferente. Aquí muchos tenemos unas carencias afectivas muy serias...


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa. Tener una temporada de soledad no está mal para organizarte tus ideas, pero cuando llevas años y años así te derroye la mente. Lo normal en un hombre es sentirse querido e idolatrado por una mujer. Tu madre no cuenta para eso, esto es totalmente diferente. *Aquí muchos tenemos unas carencias afectivas muy serias...*



Si un psicólogo viera lo que hay en mi mente tendría para rellenar varios cuadernillos por delante y por detrás.
Podría llegar a plantearse cosas, tal vez dejaría de ser psicólogo y se iría a vivir a una cabaña en las montañas.
Empezaría a decir cosas raras:
"Va a remar hasta los 67 su puta madre".
"Sin chochito no hay remito".
"Prefiero ser rico en tiempo antes que en dinero".
"Fargo me arruinó la vida, un día llegó a mi consulta y me preñó el alma con su derroición".


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa. Tener una temporada de soledad no está mal para organizarte tus ideas, pero cuando llevas años y años así te derroye la mente. Lo normal en un hombre es sentirse querido e idolatrado por una mujer. Tu madre no cuenta para eso, esto es totalmente diferente. Aquí muchos tenemos unas carencias afectivas muy serias...



Tienes razón, 

Afecta psicologicamente y casi que al alma

Es como si estuvieras muerto en vida, no follas, no hijos, que es para lo que venimos al mundo , nada biológico en ti más que respirar, comer y cagar.

De todas formas vivir es psicología, hay que saber gestionar siempre lo malo que nos ocurre: un despido en el trabajo, un accidente de tráfico que te deja secuelas, una separación, que te deje la novia,...la soledad...


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Algunos lo tienen todo y luego lo pierden.
Este hilo también es para vosotros.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

FRACASÁBADO:
Voy a dar un paseo solitario antes de que anochezca, luego me prepararé algo en la freidora y veré una peli en netflix.


----------



## qpow (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> FRACASÁBADO:
> Voy a dar un paseo solitario antes de que anochezca, luego me prepararé algo en la freidora y veré una peli en netflix.



Yo acabo de coger el remo, ya no lo suelto hasta mañana a las 7.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo acabo de coger el remo, ya no lo suelto hasta mañana a las 7.



Buen servicio, compañero.


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Nov 2022)

Si no encuentras nada en la vida @Fargo por que sigues?


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

[


Fargo dijo:


> FRACASÁBADO:
> Voy a dar un paseo solitario antes de que anochezca, luego me prepararé algo en la freidora y veré una peli en netflix.




Podriamos fundar un club de fracasabados

Aqui otro que acaba de dar una vuelta solo, 
Como ves no eres el único


----------



## Murray's (12 Nov 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Si no encuentras nada en la vida @Fargo por que sigues?



Y que va hacer? Para amargarse siempre hay tiempo


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y que va hacer? Para amargarse siempre hay tiempo



Algo te tiene que motivar seguir adelante.

Amargado ya está.....


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya no puedo hacer eso, tengo un crío de dos años y 4 meses, aquí le tengo.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> vaya putisima mierda tiene que ser trabajar para amazon o en cualquier empresa grande en general, pero bueno son mis manías, imagino que deben tener cosas buenos como beneficios para los trabajadores y mierdas así.



Yo trabajo en una empresa grande y nos tratan como números, a veces los jefes pasan por allí y ni saludan, como si no fuéramos personas como ellos.
He comentado esto con varios compañeros y coinciden en lo que estoy contando, mis jefes solo hablan con otros jefes, guardias civiles y personal de AENA que hay por allí.
Luego pasa Florentino Pérez por el aeropuerto y saluda a todo el mundo, estuvo hablando 5 minutos con el tipo que recoge los carritos.
Mis jefes son pececillos al lado de Florentino, pero se creen los amos en su micromundo.
Malditos payasos, cualquier día voy a la oficina y cago en el cajón.


----------



## Mentalharm (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo trabajo en una empresa grande y nos tratan como números, a veces los jefes pasan por allí y ni saludan, como si no fuéramos personas como ellos.
> He comentado esto con varios compañeros y coinciden en lo que estoy contando, mis jefes solo hablan con otros jefes, guardias civiles y personal de AENA que hay por allí.
> Luego pasa Florentino Pérez por el aeropuerto y saluda a todo el mundo, estuvo hablando 5 minutos con el tipo que recoge los carritos.
> Mis jefes son pececillos al lado de Florentino, se creen los amos en su micromundo.
> Malditos payasos, cualquier día voy a la oficina y cago en el cajón.



Yo el día que se me vaya la pinza les echo matarratas en el café


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Podriamos fundar un club de fracasabados
> 
> Aqui otro que acaba de dar una vuelta solo,
> Como ves no eres el único



Y qué se supone que es este hilo entonces?
Pensaba que estaba claro, si os fijáis las Charos y los marujones de la Guardería ni se pasan por aquí.
Acostumbrados a vivir en su mundo de conversaciones superficiales, postureo y decir "todo me va genial" entran a este hilo y se asustan con tanta sinceridad.
Las verdades que se cuentan aquí son tan crudas y quedan tan mal que les incomodan.
Mejor para nosotros, que se vayan a marujear a otro lado.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Si no encuentras nada en la vida @Fargo por que sigues?



Por la esperanza de tenerlo, amigo.
Como decía Clint Eastwood en la película _"Sin perdón", _cuando un hombre muere no solo pierde todo lo que tiene, sino también todo lo que podría tener.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> De los mejores polvos que he pegado en mi vida fue con una de 51 años teniendo yo 43, un cuerpo espectacular para su edad y preciosa de cara.



Amigo, es usted un valiente, se mereció ese buen polvo. Yo no me habría atrevido.
Hay una Charo encargadilla del curro que me da abrazos sin venir a cuento, también me ha dicho varias veces de tomar un café.
No sé qué hacer, la verdad.
Llevo mucho tiempo sin marcar gol, igual me viene bien saltarme mis principios por una vez.


----------



## qpow (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, es usted un valiente, se mereció ese buen polvo. Yo no me habría atrevido.
> Hay una Charo encargadilla del curro que me da abrazos sin venir a cuento, también me ha dicho varias veces de tomar un café.
> No sé qué hacer, la verdad.
> Llevo mucho tiempo sin marcar gol, igual me viene bien saltarme mis principios por una vez.



En tiempos de guerra cualquier trinchera es buena.


----------



## Mentalharm (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, es usted un valiente, se mereció ese buen polvo. Yo no me habría atrevido.
> Hay una Charo encargadilla del curro que me da abrazos sin venir a cuento, también me ha dicho varias veces de tomar un día un café.
> No sé qué hacer, la verdad.
> Normalmente pasaría del tema y ya está, pero cuando uno lleva 2 años sin follar...



Tiene buen culo? (La cara da igual) 
Mentir. Follar. --->repetir

Hace ya unos años en uno de los primeros bares que trabajé me trinqué a una clienta habitual 10/12 años mayor que yo, un día que me pilló burro y cedí a sus insinuaciones. De ahí salieron dos polvos pero luego mucho mal rollo. Pero que dos polvos amigo, de los pocos que puedo contar con los dedos de mis manos es quizá uno de los mejores, a pesar de las movidas de luego; no me arrepiento a día de hoy.

A lo que quiero decir con esto, esque de cara muy guapa no era, le pegaba a la cazalla y tenía un ojo pipa; pero si calza buen buyate, puede ser algo digno de vivir (y recordar)


En la actualidad, tengo una situación muy muy parecida a la que mencionas en mí curro también (habrá un patrón en nuncafollistas?) La cual no quiero dar muchos detalles como paranoico que soy 

El caso es que está vez no voy a tener tantos arrestos como la última, me puede salir caro ya que trabajo con esta Charo y es más mayor que la anterior sin llegar al mundo de las granny's  pero la vieja confiable me asalta... Un muy buen culo.

Que debacle, y yo instandote a que te lances pero sin mover yo ficha en mi terreno, quizás lo sensato sea mejor hacer lo que dices tú y pasar del tema.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Tiene buen culo? (La cara da igual)
> Mentir. Follar. --->repetir



Es guapa y tiene buen culo, la única pega es que tiene 40 años.
No puedo follar y huir, es una encargadilla del trabajo.
Tendría que tener mucho tacto tras el polvo, hacer que sea ella la que no quiera quedar más porque se merece algo mejor...
Hay mucho riesgo, por otro lado un polvo es un polvo, y hace mucho tiempo que no echo uno.


----------



## qpow (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es guapa y tiene buen culo, la única pega es que tiene 40 años.
> No puedo follar y huir, es una encargadilla del trabajo.
> Tendría que tener mucho tacto tras el polvo, hacer que sea ella la que no quiera quedar más porque se merece algo mejor...
> Hay mucho riesgo, por otro lado un polvo es un polvo, y hace mucho tiempo que no echo uno.



Eso puede tener una ventaja: si la dejas contenta puede ser que se corra la voz y despiertes interés en las chortis. También puede crear el efecto contrario, pero ya estás en esa situación. Poco tienes que perder.


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Eso puede tener una ventaja: si la dejas contenta puede ser que se corra la voz y despiertes interés en las chortis.



Todo el mundo la odia, solo me trata bien a mí porque le gusto.
Esto no lo digo yo, lo dicen todos los compañeros.
Las chortinas me han preguntado si estoy con ella, son como el perro del hortelano: ni comen ni dejan comer.


----------



## Mentalharm (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es guapa y tiene buen culo, la única pega es que tiene 40 años.
> No puedo follar y huir, es una encargadilla del trabajo.
> Tendría que tener mucho tacto tras el polvo, hacer que sea ella la que no quiera quedar más porque se merece algo mejor...
> Hay mucho riesgo, por otro lado un polvo es un polvo, y hace mucho tiempo que no echo uno.



Pues con esa aclaración, yo en tu caso tiraría cual cerdo trufero al monte un día plomizo de otoño. Puede ser una aventura interesante que también nos puede ilustrar aquí en el foro.

Además en el peor de los casos has dicho que el ser despedido no es un problema verdad? Piénsalo.
Por mi parte en mi caso si hay muchos más handicaps que valorar.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, es usted un valiente, se mereció ese buen polvo. Yo no me habría atrevido.
> Hay una Charo encargadilla del curro que me da abrazos sin venir a cuento, también me ha dicho varias veces de tomar un café.
> No sé qué hacer, la verdad.
> Llevo mucho tiempo sin marcar gol, igual me viene bien saltarme mis principios por una vez.




Te hago un "corquis" como dice Torrente...

Follartela coño!!!


----------



## Mentalharm (12 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo el mundo la odia, solo me trata bien a mí porque le gusto.
> Esto no lo digo yo, lo dicen todos los compañeros.
> Las chortinas me han preguntado si estoy con ella, son como el perro del hortelano: ni comen ni dejan comer.



Los paralelismos siguen y me empiezo a asustar. Holluecbecq no escribiria sobre esto?. No nos estaremos perdiendo una teoría de la conducta humana sin descubrir? Me parece digno de estudio


----------



## Fargo (12 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Los paralelismos siguen y me empiezo a asustar. Holluecbecq no escribiria sobre esto?. No nos estaremos perdiendo una teoría de la conducta humana sin descubrir? Me parece digno de estudio



Vaya genio el franchute.
Lo clavó en su día con su primer libro "Ampliación del campo de batalla".
Lo acojonante es que lo escribió en 1994, anticipando todo lo que ha venido después.
Va de un remero nuncafollista, os lo recomiendo.
El siguiente ya es un descojone, "Las partículas elementales".
Habla de lo mismo, pero tiene más humor que el anterior.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Que debacle, y yo instandote a que te lances pero sin mover yo ficha en mi terreno, quizás lo sensato sea mejor hacer lo que dices tú y pasar del tema.



Yo estoy pasando, pero como me siga dando abracitos creo que voy a caer.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> FRACASÁBADO:
> Voy a dar un paseo solitario antes de que anochezca, luego me prepararé algo en la freidora y veré una peli en netflix.



Otro menda lerenda de fracasabado trás mis 5 horas de Remo en la galera del supermercado.

Puto comercio. El día 31 de Diciembre será mi último día. Que sea lo que dios quiera. Me centraré en mi, en descansar y en planificar y reorientarme profesionalmente. Sin un correcto bienestar físico (para mí) es imposible poder dar el salto a lo siguiente que quiera hacer.
Di que últimamente me toco mucho los huevos en la galera, no hago ni la mitad de lo que solia hacer al principio.

Además no hay nada como ir a la galera y ver como, ya sin descaro, el reparto y la selección de puestos últimamente se lleva haciendo por dos criterios: 1º Tener chocho (están en la época del emponderamiento femenino y mi galera quiere cumplir ampliamente las cuota feminoides) y 2º Tener algún pariente en algún escalafón que te pueda dar un empujoncito.

Como no tengas buenas amistades, te discriminan y te ignoran en los procesos de selección (incluso en los puestos de rango bajo) como si fueras una mierda infumable.

Además mi galera esta en proceso de fagocitar otros supermercados. Como en todas las fusiones, los cuadros de mandos superiores y medios se van a ampliar (y se están ampliando) escándalosamente. Mientrás que los remeritos de mierda, cada día, y todos coincidimos en eso, nuestras condiciones empeoran y cada vez que vemos la cara del HDLGP de RRHH nos dan ganas de escupirle en ella.

El dos de enero FIN DE FIESTA, cierro una etapa laboral y espero en el 2023 empezar otra.

Por cierto. Una anécdota....

Castigaron a uno de los repositores porque llevaba mucho tiempo haciendo trastadas con los fichajes, y al parecer gordas.
Le metieron 2 meses de suspensión de empleo y sueldo, pues al parecer.... sólo iba a ser uno.

Pero él, to chulo, les dijo: "Sólo uno me poneis.... por mi como si me poneis dos"

Y dos que le pusieron....

Le admiro, las galeras HDLGP explotadoras sólo merecen el asco, el desprecio y el escupitajo, sobre todo esos jefes y mandos que se creen que la empresa es su chiringuito particular.

Por cierto, no hago más que ver en GOOGLE las quejas de los clientes, damos un servicio de mierda y cada vez más JAJAJAJA, precios más caros (para pagar a más jefes, la inflación es una puta excusa) y servicio peor porque no hay suficiente personal para el trabajo que hay.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Hilo no apto para sensibles por los altos niveles de DERROICIÓN en todas las páginas.


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo estoy pasando, pero como me siga dando abracitos creo que voy a caer.



No recuerdo cuándo fue el último abrazo que recibí.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es guapa y tiene buen culo, la única pega es que tiene 40 años.
> No puedo follar y huir, es una encargadilla del trabajo.
> Tendría que tener mucho tacto tras el polvo, hacer que sea ella la que no quiera quedar más porque se merece algo mejor...
> Hay mucho riesgo, por otro lado un polvo es un polvo, y hace mucho tiempo que no echo uno.



¿Es una encargadilla?

Seria una apuesta arriesgada....

O le caes en gracia y puede servirte de plataforma para mejorar en la galera
o acabas viogenizado o jodido por algún lado.

Uff tal y como están las cosas que mal rollo....


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Di que últimamente me toco mucho los huevos en la galera, *no hago ni la mitad de lo que solia hacer al principio.*



Bien hecho, amigo.
Si el sueldo es bajo, el esfuerzo del trabajador debe ir acorde.
Si quieren más implicación, que la paguen.
Curiosamente, cuando haces esto la empresa y los encargadillos te respetan más.
Es como si pensaran:
"Pues este tío no es un subnormal que se desloma por 4 cacahuetes".
Al final te dejan tranquilo, saben que si te molestan vas a hacer menos aùn.


----------



## Mentalharm (13 Nov 2022)

Mucho se habla del domingo de ramos, pero nadie dice nada de mí DOMINGO DE REMO.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Mucho se habla del domingo de ramos, pero nadie dice nada de mí DOMINGO DE REMO.



Nada se ha escrito de los remeros que construyeron las pirámides de Egipto deslomándose de sol a sol, solo se recuerda a los faraones.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Jodido lo tienes, no quieres irte de putas no quieres.hacerlo con cuarentonas o de 50. Ni panchitas ni mujeres con sobrepeso...
> 
> Los hombres en España o tienen que pagar o bajar mucho el listón para follar. A todos nos gusta meterla en un chocho jugoso y pizpi de 20 años, pero lo que no puede ser no puede ser Fargo, para eso hay que tener 20 y tantos o mucha pasta. Ánimos



y aunque tengas 20 tantos tienes que ser muy atractivo si quieres estar con una muy atractiva y toda la competencia que hay

jejejej que chiste ese

pagas y fuera,que se maten otros por querer ligar


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y *aunque tengas 20 tantos tienes que ser muy atractivo si quieres estar con una muy atractiva y toda la competencia que hay*
> 
> jejejej que chiste ese
> 
> pagas y fuera,que se maten otros por querer ligar




Hoy en dia si, ha empeorado mucho.

Yo con 20 y tantos ligaba con tias de 18,19...

Incluso salí con una de 17

Claro te hablo de hace unos años, no habia ni whstssapp, ni tinders ni mierdas..como mucho el chat de internet...y el messenger

Hoy es que se ha complicsdo

Hoy seguramente no me hubiera comido un colin.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro todos estamos igual, se nota mucho el que está catando chochito teen aeroportuario y el que no.
> Los alfas siempre de buen humor y las chortis zorreándoles delante de todos, a veces me gustaría matar a algùn alfa.
> Definitivamente, el aeropuerto está pudiendo conmigo.
> Salir agotado físicamente por los madrugones y las jornadas marathonianas sin poder sentarte en todo el turno MANDA.
> ...



los que follan a las chortinas son los que sus padres tienen buena pasta y no les falta de nada de jóvenes,entonces no les hace falta nada ligar

mientras tu remas para ganar 1000€ con los que ni te vas a comprar un buen piso o un coche de 50.000€como a ellos sus padres con un chasquido de dedos y no les hace falta doblar la espalda ni remar porque ya tienen la vida solucionada desde la cuna porque le enchufan en la empresa de su papi o en otra

esos son los que ligan,igual que ellas,y su vida se basa en cuidar su aspecto para gustar

no ves el instagram acaso?pues esos son los que ligan,los demás a pagar si quieres catar chocho follable

vete de putas anda que no te enteras de que va la peli

remar sin follar,donde se ha visto eso

yo en mis 20 me mataba en el ejército para 1000€ cagaos y todo para que?casapapis con un coche de merda y luego llegan otros y sus papis toma piso toma coche xD

ante eso no se puede competir,no es tan fácil de entender

los que ligan son los hijos de los posicionaditos,empresarios y funcis

los demás a remar para que cualquier pedorra les haga caso o irse de putes

también es verdad que yo solo buscaba follarlas y ya,nada de pareja e hijos como hacen otros y eso sin ser atractivo xd

gente que tiene chalets con piscina de 1millon de €-papis empresarios-funcis-remeros premium-etc...

esos son los que son interesantes y tu con 1000€ no tienes ni para limpiarte el culo comparado con eso

no es tan difícil de entender


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a coincidir con la chortina de 19, como no había trabajo nos pusimos a hablar de tonterías.
> En una de estas le pregunté si le dolía cuando se la metían por el culo y me dijo que al principio sí, pero que luego daba gustito.
> Por un momento me sentí el negro periodista que va preguntando a las tías por la calle.
> Por supuesto, me volví a casa con un dolor de huevos importante.
> Veis lo que tengo que aguantar?



le preguntas eso a una compañera de trabajo? xD


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin ESTO al llegar del remo estamos perdidos y lo sabéis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1254925



por mucho que te la folles tienes que aguantar ser su perro esclavo

la muerte


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que las mujeres van aumentando sus requisitos tras ir cumpliendo años y experiencias con hombres (hipergamia), hasta que se dan contra el Muro y se dan cuenta que ya no pueden exigir tanto como cuando eran jóvenes y prietas.
> Ahí es cuando vuelven a bajar el listón a regañadientes.
> Paradógicamente, es más fácil ligarse una de 18 que una de 28, mucho más resabiada que ahora "sabe lo que quiere y lo que no quiere".



por eso hay que ir a por las de 20 xD

yo con 34 me follé una de 19 to cachonda,pero claro era una choni y solo fue esa vez,pero eso que me llevé


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> *El problema es que mi padre era feliz con su bigotuda paticorta, sus hijos del montón, su piso Paco y su Seat panda y ahora todos se creen que son Cristiano Ronaldo o Penélope Cruz.*
> Y por cierto, mi padre tenía cojones para hacer huelgas salvajes en pleno franquismo.
> Ahora Netflix, tik Tok ,patinete y paguita de ingreso mínimo vital....y eso es lo que produce record de transtrnos mentales por la insatisfacción vital y el shock que produce la diferencia entre las expectativas irreales y la dura realidad.



esto gracias a la tele y luego redes sociales,pero sobre todo la tele que te dice que si no eres famoso y millonario no vales xD

me pueden comer los huevos por debajo del culo


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a contaros una anécdota reciente con altos niveles de DERROICIÓN, de las que os gustan.
> A las 23 he relevado a dos compañeros que se iban a esa hora.
> Pues uno de los compañeros era la chortina de la que hablé páginas atrás, la que le dije:
> "Te parezco atractivo como hombre?"
> ...



mira,en el ejército habian chavalas pero la mayoría feas,pues la que estaba medio buena tenía mil pagafantas detrás

da igual que le hables bien porque todos le van a hablar bien,da igual que le invites porque todos le van a invitar

y aparte de los compañeros del curro,los del barrio,en discos,en redes sociales,por la calle....una chortina potente tiene invitaciones de cientos de chavales

aunque tu no le digas nada otros cientos si le dirán y se matarán por ella,es lo que hay

que decir que se juntaban con los oficiales con carrera y de los de su rango se reian en su cara a no ser que fuera un malote


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

en los pymes es lo mismo con los empresarios,contratan chortinas para también follárselas

y si estas no quieren o ponen problemas se buscan a otra

y solo cogen chortinas por su aspecto para follárselas

recuerdo una rumana de 23 tremenda que me follé pues me decía eso que en un bar que estuvo los jefes se la querían follar y por eso se fué

por eso muchas se meten a putas,para cobrar 800€ y tener que follarse a un cincuentón derroido se meten a putes y se follan a estos cobrando 3000€

luego cuando ya el aspecto no da mas de si pues a fregar escaleras o cuidar viejos por 800€ o vivir del remero que se saquen de pareja

pues esto es lo que hay


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Lo que no queda claro, cual es tu motivación para seguir madrugando, hacer 8 h diarias , gastar gasolina y mantener un coche, currar fines de semanas etc...@fargo por poco más de 1000€mes que se te quedarán en unos 800€ netos si descuentas la gasolina y mantener el coche necesario para ir al curro que tienes a turnos...

Currar al final x 800€ con eso no tienes ni para pipas...es como si estuvieras pagando por trabajar @Fargo o por hobby


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nada se ha escrito de los remeros que construyeron las pirámides de Egipto deslomándose de sol a sol, solo se recuerda a los faraones.



y lo que te he dicho,con 17 años trabajando en una imprenta de currito veia como la secretaria era una rubia tremenda de unos 25 y era la novia del empresaurio con cara de pocos amigos cincuentón

guapísima,rubia tremenda de las que no se ven por la calle sino solo por tinder-instagram

solo tienes que mirar apps y comparar con lo que ves cuando bajas a la calle,las guapas solo están en zonas de pasta nuevas

en los demás barrios derroidos solo verás monsters-chonis-panchas-negras-moras-etnianas-derroidas jipis o viejas

igualmente esas tienen legión de ricos detrás como te estoy diciendo y no quieres entender,los demás somos meros esclavos-bufones para subirles el ego

eso o ser su esclavo remero proveedor y comprar hipoteca y larvas para que no se folle a muchos otros mientras esté contigo xd


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los que follan a las chortinas son los que sus padres tienen buena pasta y no les falta de nada de jóvenes,entonces no les hace falta nada ligar
> 
> mientras tu remas para ganar 1000€ con los que ni te vas a comprar un buen piso o un coche de 50.000€como a ellos sus padres con un chasquido de dedos y no les hace falta doblar la espalda ni remar porque ya tienen la vida solucionada desde la cuna porque le enchufan en la empresa de su papi o en otra
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo en una cosa, todos los que ligan demuestran que tienen dinero de alguna forma:
Alquiler o hipoteca si viven solos, eso cuesta dinero (yo soy casapapi).
Coche nuevo que se compraron (llevo un coche de 1998).
Viajes y fotos de esos viajes que pagaron (no viajo).
Cenitas en restaurantes top y fotos de esas cenas (no suelo ir a cenar y cuando voy no saco fotos).
Reservados en discotecas de moda y fotos de rigor (no voy a discotecas).
*Me he dedicado a ahorrar casi todo mi sueldo estos 5 años*, así que las chortis del curro pensarân que no tengo un euro, y si lo tengo no puedo gastármelo por algùn motivo.
Los anteriores que he citado y SÍ ESTÁN LIGANDO viven al día (tampoco hace falta ser rico para ligar como dice usted), se dedican a gastar el dinero que van ganando.
Como no ahorran parece que tienen mucho y van a seguir ganándolo porque se lo gastaron como si nada, esto sí es atractivo para las mujeres.


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Con 800€ no puedes pagar ningún alquiler de piso en casi ninguna capital , y menos islas. Él vive en Palma o eso dijo.

Con 800€ máximo te da para pagar una habitación en piso compartido, comer y vivir auestero..

Con la comida basura estoy de acuerdo, es cara es mierda malo para la salud y no ahorras si eres asiduo a comerla. Un menú en cualquier fastfood de burger, pizza o lo que sea ya son 10€ como mínimo

Si vas un par de veces a la semana como mucha gente que va, estás gastándote 80€ mes, que al cabo del año son casi 1000€ , que es una buena tela..



*PD Meto en el fastfood el tapeo y la birra, todo fritanga y calorias y grandes bocatas de grasuza.. *


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

Ya ya ni ligo ni lo intento (y soy muy normalito y con un físico bastante decente para mi edad), ya paso, pajoski cuando mi mente esta masTURBADA y punto.

Yo seré un viejo de esos que encuentran fosilizado en batin y alpargatas en el salón de casa y al que no han visto salir en meses.



Y me empieza a dar igual ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Superjodida :

Curros, el que lo tenga, malpagados

Vivienda a precio pais muy rico, 

Comida cara.

Luz agua gasolina coche un lujo

Tias endiosadas , impredecibles,
superficiales e interesadas

Tias destrozadas por el femenismo.con muchas taras mentales y movidas en su cabeza

Sociedad borrega, el 90% anestesiada con drogas, benzodiacepinas, alcohol, netflix , internet, futbol...


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

y para mismos trabajos cogen antes a chavalas que a chavales y les pasan a ellas muchas mas cosas que a cualquier chaval,por si les denuncian y porque la mayoría de empresarios son hombres que la única chortina que pueden tener a mano son sus empleadas

las dependientas o cafeterías son tías de barrio,las pijillas están en tiendas de ropa cara donde van las cayetanas

y en todos los demás trabajos donde no hace falta buena imagen son todo feas-orcos-enmuradas-charos y alguna joven follable pero sin ser guapa de cara

pues cualquiera joven follable de estas del montón tiene cien mil detrás

no te digo ya si esta buena de cuerpo o es guapa o tiene dinero,porque muchos tíos también se juntan con ellas por la pasta xD eso si que es demigrante,a la misma altura que ellas


----------



## Javito Putero (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y para mismos trabajos cogen antes a chavalas que a chavales y les pasan a ellas muchas mas cosas que a cualquier chaval,por si les denuncian y porque la mayoría de empresarios son hombres que la única chortina que pueden tener a mano son sus empleadas
> 
> las dependientas o cafeterías son tías de barrio,las pijillas están en tiendas de ropa cara donde van las cayetanas
> 
> ...



Al tio a reventarlo ellas pueden hacer en cambio lo que las salga del coño


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

como consejo si quieres follar con chortinas

ves al gym y pilla cuerpazo para follar gratis con buenas chortis

remando vas a comerte lo mismo que nada a no ser que pagues
si quieres follar con chortinas gym pero al final vives en el gymnasio rodeado de maromos buscando lo mismo y maricones

igual que en los trabajos,rodeado de derroidos remeros y anormales mentales,pacos y charos derroyeds

y todo sin catar coño follable a no ser que sea pagando o aguantando tonterias,a tomar por culo


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Superjodida :
> 
> Curros, el que lo tenga, malpagados
> 
> ...



el circo que hay montado para que el sistema siga igual

ahora a traer nuevos esclavos marrones ya que los blanquitos pasamos de hacer rico a nadie a cambio de reventarnos


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Al tio a reventarlo ellas pueden hacer en cambio lo que las salga del coño



pues toca hacer lo mismo que ellas,que se revienten otros

mira la etnia o los moros,los mas listos

maricón el último


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Curros, el que lo tenga, malpagados
> Vivienda a precio pais muy rico,
> Comida cara.
> Luz agua gasolina coche un lujo
> ...



Y todo eso por qué?
A qué se debe?
Precisamente a lo que has comentado más arriba, la gente intenta sobrellevar el remo como puede, muchos van medicados a trabajar o toman algùn tipo de droga que les ayude a seguir remando sin pegarse un tiro (no tiene que ser cocaína, puede ser Internet, las putas u otro vicio).


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> en los pymes es lo mismo con los empresarios,contratan chortinas para también follárselas
> 
> y si estas no quieren o ponen problemas se buscan a otra
> 
> ...



por eso no se ven tías buenas en los establecimientos,solo del montón o derroyeds

las tías buenas ganan dinero con las redes sociales,ya no necesitan trabajar para nadie

gym y en casa se ponen el twitch o como se llame isntagram y demás y a ganar dinero promocionando productos

y con el dinero que ganan se van a centros comerciales o viajecitos,no te las ves por la calle xd

por la calle solo ves derroyeds-abuelos-guiris-moronegros-remeros y chusma varia

las tías buenas están en zonas de pasta,donde hay barcos y cosas así que manejan millones ya que les gusta ir a hacerse fotitos en bikini para las redes sociales a cambio de comerle la polla al empresario de turno en su yate mientras los remeros le hacen mas rico a cambio del cuenco xD


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y todo eso por qué?
> A qué se debe?
> Precisamente a lo que has comentado más arriba, la gente intenta sobrellevar el remo como puede, muchos van medicados a trabajar o toman algùn tipo de droga que les ayude a seguir remando sin pegarse un tiro (no tiene que ser cocaína, puede ser el netflix, internet, las putas u otro vicio)




Te lo explico muy breve

*La vivienda*,

no hay mercado de alquiler, asi que lo poco que hay por la demanda sube y sube y nunca baja precio. Osea es caro.

Si compras, el 80% del inmobiliario en manos de particulares,por lo que no hay tanta oferta en el mercado y lo que hay no lo regalan.

Hipotecas conceden con lupa y caras

Licencias de obras eternas o no se aprueban ( ahi la culpa el municipio)

*Los trabajos*,

al empresario le cuesta muy caro contratar, costes de energia, del trabajador, otros gastos, y al remero le expolian aprox un 50%

(Cuando cuesta caro contratar, aumenta el desempleo)

*Mujeres*

Burbuja sexual, hipergamia, feminismo, crisis económica, salarios y desempleo..con

Tasa Divorcio elevada

Al final todo se retroalimenta, y muchos tiran la toalla, trabajan lo justo trapichean o se piran


Quien tiene la culpa? El Gobierno, el regimen 78 , CCAA ayuntamientos caciques muchos de ellos con guardaespaldas y policia alrededor

Impide crear empleo, salarios, tener vivienda, sexo, hijos,familia y prosperar..

Impide tener TODO lo básico que un hombre necesita.

Este pais es una basura, no hay más


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te lo explico muy breve
> 
> *La vivienda*,
> 
> ...



como si en los demás fuera distinta la cosa xD

pisos decentes por las nubes a no ser que vayas a barrios degradados

aunque cobres mas pagarás mas por lo mismo

el mismo tipo de gente que aquí pero en otro pais

chortinas endiosada y curros de mierda

y con frio-otro idioma que no entiendes...


----------



## Bizarroff (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> Para mismos trabajos cogen antes a chavalas que a chavales y les pasan a ellas muchas mas cosas que a cualquier chaval



Tener un trabajo o profesión que pueda desarrollar una mujer es una cagada enorme. Sueldos de mierda y precariedad laboral, además los tíos hacen su trabajo y el de ellas.

En mi empresa se despidió un técnico a principios de año y otro se fue para verano de excedencia, pues bien, no hay manera de encontrar sustitutos. Pero ni pagando bien se encuentra gente. Nos dedicamos a mantenimiento industrial, un gremio que no hay técnicos mujeres, es decir cómo no hay competencia hay buenas condiciones económicas.

En el departamento de administración, sale una vacante y dos días anunciado en InfoJobs hay 700 candidatos, la mayoría mujeres. Salario de mierda. Encima en sitios donde trabajan hombres y mujeres, a ellos les toca currar doble.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tener un trabajo o profesión que pueda desarrollar una mujer es una cagada enorme. Sueldos de mierda y precariedad laboral, además los tíos hacen su trabajo y el de ellas.
> 
> En mi empresa se despidió un técnico a principios de año y otro se fue para verano de excedencia, pues bien, no hay manera de encontrar sustitutos. Pero ni pagando bien se encuentra gente. Nos dedicamos a mantenimiento industrial, un gremio que no hay técnicos mujeres, es decir cómo no hay competencia hay buenas condiciones económicas.
> 
> *En el departamento de administración, sale una vacante y dos días anunciado en InfoJobs hay 700 candidatos, la mayoría mujeres. Salario de mierda. Encima en sitios donde trabajan hombres y mujeres, a ellos les toca currar doble.*



flipas como esta la cosa de mal xd

pero por eso,porque son trabajos en peores condiciones que estar en una oficina comiéndole la polla al jefe


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

no hay que aceptar una mierda,todos somos iguales ante la ley


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Tener un trabajo o profesión que pueda desarrollar una mujer es una cagada enorme. Sueldos de mierda y precariedad laboral, además los tíos hacen su trabajo y el de ellas.
> 
> En mi empresa se despidió un técnico a principios de año y otro se fue para verano de excedencia, pues bien, no hay manera de encontrar sustitutos. Pero ni pagando bien se encuentra gente. Nos dedicamos a mantenimiento industrial, un gremio que no hay técnicos mujeres, es decir cómo no hay competencia hay buenas condiciones económicas.
> 
> En el departamento de administración, sale una vacante y dos días anunciado en InfoJobs hay 700 candidatos, la mayoría mujeres. Salario de mierda. Encima en sitios donde trabajan hombres y mujeres, a ellos les toca currar doble.



En mi galera (Hipermercado de una conocida empresa de Retail), ya vamos viendo descaradamente como va aumentando sospechosamente el aumento de la cuota feminazi en puestos guapos de administración.

Sospechosamente se los dan a chochos, sin pasar siquiera por un proceso de selección que, según el convenio colectivo, deberia realizarse.
Nadie denuncia, nadie dice nada.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Paco12346 (13 Nov 2022)

EN QUE TERMINARA TODO ESTO ? PORQUE CADA VEZ IRA A PEOR VIENDO COMO VIENE TODO SE LLEGARA A UN LIMITE ? LA VERDAD TENGO CURIOSIDAD COMO ACABARA LA SOCIEDAD DENTRO DE 20 O 30 AÑOS


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En mi galera (Hipermercado de una conocida empresa de Retail), ya vamos viendo descaradamente como va aumentando sospechosamente el aumento de la cuota feminazi en puestos guapos de administración.
> 
> Sospechosamente se los dan a chochos, sin pasar siquiera por un proceso de selección que, según el convenio colectivo, deberia realizarse.
> Nadie denuncia, nadie dice nada.



En mi empresa se han inventado un puesto para un chocho, "Inspectora de Calidad".
Así como lo cuento, ese puesto antes no estaba y se lo han dado a un bomboncito de unos 30 años, a saber lo que habrá hecho para conseguirlo.
Sobra decir que la tía no tiene ni puta idea de Calidad, se pone a buscarnos fallos y los apunta en una tablet.
Ha tenido varios enfrentamientos con los veteranos, la tía les coge el nombre y apellidos, se supone que esos informes van a la oficina pero ahí no han echado a nadie, ni sanciones, apercibimientos ni nada.
Yo no le he dicho ni hola en los 3 meses que llevará ahí, yo trabajando y ella con su tablet.
Ventajas de tener chocho, el jefe inventando puestos sin trascendencia para ellas.


----------



## Karlova (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa se han inventado un puesto para un chocho, "Inspectora de Calidad".
> Así como lo cuento, ese puesto antes no estaba y se lo han dado a un bomboncito de unos 30 años, a saber lo que habrá hecho para conseguirlo.
> Sobra decir que la tía no tiene ni puta idea de Calidad, se pone a buscarnos fallos y los apunta en una tablet.
> Ha tenido varios enfrentamientos con los veteranos, la tía les coge el nombre y apellidos, se supone que esos informes van a la oficina pero ahí no han echado a nadie, ni sanciones, apercibimientos ni nada.
> ...



en la mía igual, solo hacen que entorpercer el trabajo haciendo preguntas absurdas e inventandose procedimientos absurdos


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> en la mía igual, solo hacen que entorpercer el trabajo haciendo preguntas absurdas e inventandose procedimientos absurdos



Que no me diga nada la zorrita esa, porque le respondo.
Igual podría ser mi salvoconducto para que me echen de una vez, pero me da que esa la contrató el jefe para tenerla entretenida mientras se la sigue follando.
Luego no hará ni caso a sus anotaciones, como si fueran garabatos de una niña pequeña.
Lo dicho, no tiene ni idea.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> EN QUE TERMINARA TODO ESTO ? PORQUE CADA VEZ IRA A PEOR VIENDO COMO VIENE TODO SE LLEGARA A UN LIMITE ? LA VERDAD TENGO CURIOSIDAD COMO ACABARA LA SOCIEDAD DENTRO DE 20 O 30 AÑOS



Todo irá peor, hace tiempo que perdí la fe en este país.
Precios de Alemania, sueldos de Rumanía.
Así no se vive, se malvive.
Hay unos pocos que viven muy bien (políticos, Cayetanos, algunas profesiones que ganarían el triple trabajando fuera), otros cobran poco pero no dan palo al agua en toda la mañana (funcionarios) y otros tantos cobrando una miseria por deslomarse todo el día (nosotros).
Por último, pensionistas y paguiteros. Estos ni siquiera tienen que ir a fichar.
*Pregunta de examen:*
De todos los grupos que he nombrado, quién estaría peor?
Pues eso, y mañana otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Burbuja sexual, hipergamia, feminismo, crisis económica, salarios y desempleo..con
> 
> Tasa Divorcio elevada
> 
> Al final todo se retroalimenta, y muchos tiran la toalla, *trabajan lo justo *trapichean o se piran



Cuando te das cuenta de la ESTAFA empiezas a trabajar menos, estudiar oposiciones para trabajar menos, y si se puede pillar una paguita de moronegro.
Aquí follamos todos o la puta al río.
Remar hasta los 67 por unos cacahuetes, sin mujer, hijos ni nada?
El chiste se cuenta solo.


----------



## petete44 (13 Nov 2022)

todo el mundo sera camarero y sera feliz


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> como si en los demás fuera distinta la cosa xD
> 
> pisos decentes por las nubes a no ser que vayas a barrios degradados
> 
> ...



Eso no es verdad,

El desempleo en la OCDE , osea de los 50 paises desarrollados, es de un 5% de paro ( España liderando el peor dato tiene un 14% oficial), osea hay 49 paises de los desarrollados mejor o mucho mejor que nosotros ..

Tema mujeres, la pirámide de población joven española tiene más tios que tias, además la inmigración que nos llega es masculina lo cual empeora la situación.

Hay un mapa en google sobre un estudio realizado encuestando a varios jóvenes de erasmus, turistas etc.. donde España es junto italia, argentina y los paises arabes entre los paises que es más dificil ligar.

Salarios en España por debajo media UE ,por debajo EEUU , Canadá, uk... todos esos se cobra más.

Vivienda es lo único que tenemos en comun con otros paises, hay poca disponible , apenas se construye y es muy cara.


Clima frio depende donde vayas, 





Paco12346 dijo:


> EN QUE TERMINARA TODO ESTO ? PORQUE CADA VEZ IRA A PEOR VIENDO COMO VIENE TODO SE LLEGARA A UN LIMITE ? LA VERDAD TENGO CURIOSIDAD COMO ACABARA LA SOCIEDAD DENTRO DE 20 O 30 AÑOS




Yo creo que en otra guerra civil ?
Revoluciones protestas, huelgas?
Mucha más pobreza, más muertes por suicidio y enfermedades?


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando te das cuenta de la ESTAFA empiezas a trabajar menos, estudiar oposiciones para trabajar menos, y si se puede pillar una paguita de moronegro.
> Aquí follamos todos o la puta al río.
> Remar hasta los 67 por unos cacahuetes, sin mujer, hijos ni nada?
> El chiste se cuenta solo.




Ya solo con no poder follar ni tener família y te paguen poco y mal justifica no remar,


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso no es verdad,
> 
> El desempleo en la OCDE , osea de los 50 paises desarrollados, es de un 5% de paro ( España liderando el peor dato tiene un 14% oficial), osea hay 49 paises de los desarrollados mejor o mucho mejor que nosotros ..
> 
> ...



NO se como te molestas en intentar convencer a nadie, españa es un pais de gente enferma que se cree que está sana, y a alguien así no se le puede ayudar.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> NO se como te molestas en intentar convencer a nadie, españa es un pais de gente enferma que se cree que está sana, y a alguien así no se le puede ayudar.



Si lo dices por mí yo sé que estoy en la mierda, por eso quiero dejar el trabajo.
Pero no soy moronegro y no puedo vivir del aire, necesito ahorros y un plan de vida alternativo que me permita subsistir.
En ello estoy.


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Filosofía estoica manda.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso no es verdad,
> 
> El desempleo en la OCDE , osea de los 50 paises desarrollados, es de un 5% de paro ( España liderando el peor dato tiene un 14% oficial), osea hay 49 paises de los desarrollados mejor o mucho mejor que nosotros ..
> 
> ...



prefiero estar aquí a la sopa boba,que se maten,remen o follen otros,a mi que no me molesten xd


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

lo suyo es pillar paguita por loco y a vivir tranquilo sin aguantar a indeseables


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> *lo suyo es pillar paguita por loco* y a vivir tranquilo sin aguantar a indeseables



Más loco es el que se queda remando.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Todo el mundo será camarero y será feliz



Sánchez ha entrado en el hilo, chavales.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> *Lo que no queda claro, cual es tu motivación para seguir madrugando,* hacer 8 h diarias , gastar gasolina y mantener un coche, currar fines de semanas etc...@fargo por poco más de 1000€mes que se te quedarán en unos 800€ netos si descuentas la gasolina y mantener el coche necesario para ir al curro que tienes a turnos...



Ahorrar para un plan de vida alternativo, pero no se me ocurre ninguno.
A último remedio, hacer que me echen y vivir del paro y los ahorros hasta que se acaben.
Luego volver a remar.
El sistema no te lo pone fácil para que dejes de remar, les interesa que sigas pringando y cotizando hasta los 67.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa se han inventado un puesto para un chocho, "Inspectora de Calidad".
> Así como lo cuento, ese puesto antes no estaba y se lo han dado a un bomboncito de unos 30 años, a saber lo que habrá hecho para conseguirlo.
> Sobra decir que la tía no tiene ni puta idea de Calidad, se pone a buscarnos fallos y los apunta en una tablet.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

*Lunes y Martes, de 07 a 15.
Miércoles y Jueves, de 15 a 23.
Viernes, Sábado, Domingo y Lunes, de 23 a 07.*
Permitidme una apreciación, lo raro es no volverse loco con estos horarios.
Y por supuesto, de follar nada.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa se han inventado un puesto para un chocho, "Inspectora de Calidad".
> Así como lo cuento, ese puesto antes no estaba y se lo han dado a un bomboncito de unos 30 años, a saber lo que habrá hecho para conseguirlo.
> Sobra decir que la tía no tiene ni puta idea de Calidad, se pone a buscarnos fallos y los apunta en una tablet.
> Ha tenido varios enfrentamientos con los veteranos, la tía les coge el nombre y apellidos, se supone que esos informes van a la oficina pero ahí no han echado a nadie, ni sanciones, apercibimientos ni nada.
> ...



es que es asqueroso todo

las muy zorras se hacen con los mejores trabajos y encima quieren que te mates en los demás trabajos de mierda para estar con ellas

se pueden comer una buena mierda

por eso se van con los negros que se matan en estos trabajos físicos,cosa que no va a hacer el español medio a no ser que sea retrasado


----------



## Carpulux (13 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa. Tener una temporada de soledad no está mal para organizarte tus ideas, pero cuando llevas años y años así te derroye la mente. Lo normal en un hombre es sentirse querido e idolatrado por una mujer. Tu madre no cuenta para eso, esto es totalmente diferente. Aquí muchos tenemos unas carencias afectivas muy serias...



El Fargo al menos ha vivido lo que es, otros ni eso... la sensación de que vas tarde es aterradora.



XRL dijo:


> y para mismos trabajos cogen antes a chavalas que a chavales y les pasan a ellas muchas mas cosas que a cualquier chaval



Muy poco se habla de esto... será porque lo estoy sufriendo.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

casapapis,paguita de loco,forear y porno mandan

que remen las mujeres y quienes se las hayan follado en su época buena y no le quede otra xd


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Lunes y Martes, de 07 a 15.
> Miércoles y Jueves, de de 15 a 23.
> Viernes, Sábado, Domingo y Lunes, de 23 a 07.*
> Permitidme una apreciación, lo raro es no volverse loco con estos horarios.
> ...



Tío te están exprimiendo y están haciendo zumo contigo. Deberías ir buscando otro chollo pero eso ya te lo han dicho aquí mil veces supongo... algo mejor que eso tiene que haber por ahí, ¿o no? pregunto


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Pillo remo para otras 12 horitas, la noche es joven chavales.


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Lunes y Martes, de 07 a 15.
> Miércoles y Jueves, de de 15 a 23.
> Viernes, Sábado, Domingo y Lunes, de 23 a 07.*
> Permitidme una apreciación, lo raro es no volverse loco con estos horarios.
> ...



Con esos turnos es para salir loco.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> El Fargo al menos ha vivido lo que es, otros ni eso... la sensación de que vas tarde es aterradora.
> 
> Muy poco se habla de esto... será porque lo estoy sufriendo.



a mi me quedó clarito cuando empezé a currar y ver el percal

tanto en pymes de palilleros empresaurios como en el ejército

las tías en oficinas ahí con los viejos langostas tirándoles caña y rodeado de ellas,ellas las que mejor viven

pues eso,muchas soldados en la oficina con los mandos superiores y los demás a comer mierda en garages y tal

y liándose y preñándose de oficiales tenientes-capitantes-comandantes...mientras de los demás como mierda

me metí al ejército por no estar rodeado de la charia y es lo mismo que en cualquier polígono paco

la charia pelofrito enmurada manda y las chortinas son como estrellas en cualquier empresa,mientras los hombres a remar y callar

alucinante es poco

y eso otra que se me olvidaba,en cualquier empresa que haya una de 20-30 follable muchos van a ir baboseando por ella tenga o no pareja

asqueroso lo del hombre baboso y la mujer que sabe lo que hay y se aprovecha de ello


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a mi me quedó clarito cuando empezé a currar y ver el percal
> 
> tanto en pymes de palilleros empresaurios como en el ejército
> 
> ...



Pues vaya panorama.

Placita
Paguita

o algo tipo Youtuber-me-voy-A-Andorra manda!!!


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Yo me estoy dando ya un poco de neutrògena en las manos, que mañana toca remar, 10h fuera contando traslados a varios sitios y galeras.

Llegas a casa desmayao, que no sabes ni quien eres, solo quieres ducha, cena y sofá hasta caer dormido e ir pa la cama.

La llegada a casa es, de una liberación acojonante, como si el monstruo se quedase del felpudo p'allá!


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahorrar para un plan de vida alternativo, pero no se me ocurre ninguno.
> A último remedio, hacer que me echen y vivir del paro y los ahorros hasta que se acaben.
> Luego volver a remar.
> El sistema no te lo pone fácil para que dejes de remar, les interesa que sigas pringando y cotizando hasta los 67.
> ...



Como si cuando lleguemos a los 67, hubiese pasta para las pensiones jejejejejej.

No lo digo por desmoralizar, pero igual en un futuro, conocemos cosas muuuuucho más oscuras, ni sanidad, ni pensiones ni hostias en vinagre.

Se vienen cositas, los niños del insta nos van a pagar las pensiones jajajaj y no saben donde está España en el mapa


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Como si cuando lleguemos a los 67, hubiese pasta para las pensiones jejejejejej.
> 
> No lo digo por desmoralizar, pero igual en un futuro, conocemos cosas muuuuucho más oscuras, ni sanidad, ni pensiones ni hostias en vinagre.
> 
> Se vienen cositas, los niños del insta nos van a pagar las pensiones jajajaj y no saben donde está España en el mapa



Entre los "médicos e ingenieros" que traen en barcos y los ninis de la generación Z (la generación más estúpida de la historia) estamos pero bien jodidos. Esto va a ser un sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues vaya panorama.
> 
> Placita
> Paguita
> ...



placita es igual,la charia manda o no ves hospitales y demás

huelebragas y charia,las jefas como dicen los proveedores

paguita manda


----------



## McNulty (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Lunes y Martes, de 07 a 15.
> Miércoles y Jueves, de de 15 a 23.
> Viernes, Sábado, Domingo y Lunes, de 23 a 07.*
> Permitidme una apreciación, lo raro es no volverse loco con estos horarios.
> ...



Joder y como coño te organizas el sueño?

Cambia de curro ya, eso no puede ser sano a la larga.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Entre los "médicos e ingenieros" que traen en barcos y los ninis de la generación Z (la generación más estúpida de la historia) estamos pero bien jodidos. Esto va a ser un sálvese quien pueda.




Luego leo a muchos compis, que si las chortinas se colocan en base a lo que les mida de "copa" y culo y tal, y que no se puede ligar y demás.

Es que a mi me la suda todo ya, estoy desde hace tiempo en modo destroyer total, como si hubiera empezado el apocalipsis, las chortis me la traen floja, no las voy a pagar berskas ni mangos, mangos no tengo, bueno si, uno, y dos kiwis       .

Destroyer total, mi dinero para la gente que yo considere y para mi, las chortis que vayan a mojar tanga con otro.

Estoy como digo como si hubiera empezado ya todo, tengo una discpacidad, peleo cada dia, y curro matándome, hasta que acabo hasta las bolas si me joden y ahi ya me freno en el remo y remo cada dos paladas.


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Lunes y Martes, de 07 a 15.
> Miércoles y Jueves, de de 15 a 23.
> Viernes, Sábado, Domingo y Lunes, de 23 a 07.*
> Permitidme una apreciación, lo raro es no volverse loco con estos horarios.
> ...




Vas acabar loco como Jocker


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a mi me quedó clarito cuando empezé a currar y ver el percal
> 
> tanto en pymes de palilleros empresaurios como en el ejército
> 
> ...



para muestras el caso de maje

una zorra y un subnormal pagahipotecas con mujer que se carga a otro para que la zorra se vaya con él

es alucinante lo del hombre baboso y la mujer zorra

en los hospitales eso tiene que ser el pan de cada dia todo lleno de zorras y babosos matándose por tocar una teta de zorra


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> para muestras el caso de maje
> 
> una zorra y un subnormal pagahipotecas con mujer que se carga a otro para que la zorra se vaya con él
> 
> ...





https://s3.abcstatics.com/media/espana/2020/10/10/caso-maje-kqtF--620x349@abc.jpg



estos 2 desgraciados

pues así son muchas parejas,zorra y baboso que es capaz de matar a otros por una puta de mierda


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> para muestras el caso de maje
> 
> una zorra y un subnormal pagahipotecas con mujer que se carga a otro para que la zorra se vaya con él
> 
> ...



Gran parte del problema de porqué no se liga y el endiosamiento de las mujeres es la baboseria del hombre español, digna de estudio




https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/los-hombres-espanoles-son-unos-babosos-y-rastreros-y-ese-es-el-problema.1852289/


----------



## Paco12346 (13 Nov 2022)

HASTA CUANTO AGUANTARA EL HOMBRE OCCIDENTAL? MIENTRAS UNOS POCOS VIVIENDO LA GRAN VIDA EL RESTO EN LA MIERDA , EN ALGUN MOMENTO ESTO TENDRA QUE EXPLOTAR


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> https://s3.abcstatics.com/media/espana/2020/10/10/caso-maje-kqtF--620x349@abc.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lastimosamente ese tipo de personas abundan entre la sociedad española,


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Gran parte del problema de porqué no se liga y el endiosamiento de las mujeres es la baboseria del hombre español, digna de estudio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es algo fundamental estar con una chorti si o si?.

Porque desfogar sin compromiso, con una amiga o lo que sea se puede.

No veo la excesiva necesidad encima hoy en dia que para encontrar a una chica normal, te la juegas.


----------



## XRL (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Gran parte del problema de porqué no se liga y el endiosamiento de las mujeres es la baboseria del hombre español, digna de estudio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se matan por las zorras,por eso es tan difícil quedar o conoce aunque sean tías del montón,porque ya han tenido babosos detrás haciendo lo imposible por ellas

alucinante


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Es algo fundamental estar con una chorti si o si?.
> 
> Porque desfogar sin compromiso, con una amiga o lo que sea se puede.
> 
> No veo la excesiva necesidad encima hoy en dia que para encontrar a una chica normal, te la juegas.




El problema es que todas las tias hasta por lo menos los 45 o 50 están endiosadas, ya no se trata de catar una de 20 o 30, es que hasta las de 40 lo ponen dificil, la que más y la que menos ya tienen sus parejas y la que no sus "amigos" por lo que terminan ignorando incluso a tios mejor que ellas porque están saturadísimas, es una competencia brutal el nivel, de auténtico asco. Follar en la España 2022 es directamente un milagro,


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El problema es que todas las tias hasta por lo menos los 45 o 50 están endiosadas, ya no se trata de catar una de 20 o 30, es que hasta las de 40 lo ponen dificil, la que más y la que menos ya tienen sus parejas y la que no sus "amigos" por lo que terminan ignorando incluso a tios mejor que ellas porque están saturadísimas, es una competencia brutal el nivel, de auténtico asco. Follar en la España 2022 es directamente un milagro,



Pues a taladrar cuando se pueda y cuando no, pasar de ellas.

Es que a mi me importan cero.

Que todos necesitamos "meter el coche em el garaje"?, Pues si, pero a mi no me verá en la vida nadoe corretear detrás de una.

Bershkacharos y Mangopepis de los cojones


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Es algo fundamental estar con una chorti si o si?.
> 
> Porque desfogar sin compromiso, con una amiga o lo que sea se puede.



Cuándo dices una amiga te refieres a una gorda o una Charo, a que sí?
Otro día cuento lo de una obesa mórbida del curro que me ha dicho varias veces a ver cuando la invito a cenar, que tengo buen culo y que el Viernes se queda solita en casa por si quiero ir a hacerle compañía...


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuándo dices una amiga te refieres a una gorda o una Charo, a que sí?
> Otro día cuento lo de una obesa mórbida del curro que me ha dicho varias veces a ver cuando la invito a cenar, que tengo buen culo y que el Viernes se queda solita en casa por si quiero ir a hacerle compañía...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259790



Jajajjajajajajjajajaja, no hombre, una amiguita, un "polvo de la amistad jajaja".


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pues a taladrar cuando se pueda y cuando no, pasar de ellas.
> 
> Es que a mi me importan cero.
> 
> ...




Al final es tal el esfuerzo para ver si quedas con una tia y luego follar , que es más rápido pajearte y te olvidas.

Es lo que hay, yo paso de esforzarme al 200% , por un chocho random y seco y esperar su aprobación


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Y antes de que alguien lo diga....está MUY GORDA.
Es excesivo, como si se hubiera zampado 4 chortinas ella sola.
Lo más triste de todo, para que veáis lo mal que está el mercado de hombres y mujeres en este momento, es que la gorda se cree que tiene posibilidades conmigo.
A saber cuántos tipos mazadetes con buen físico se habrá follado, los españoles están tirando el listón por los suelos para poder mojar el churro!
Señores, esto es un drama.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y antes de que alguien lo diga....está MUY GORDA.
> Es excesivo, como si se hubiera zampado 4 chortinas ella sola.
> Lo más triste de todo, para que veáis lo mal que está el mercado de hombres y mujeres en este momento, es que la gorda se cree que tiene posibilidades conmigo.
> A saber cuántos tipos mazadetes con buen físico se habrá follado, los españoles están tirando el listón por los suelos para poder mojar el churro!
> Señores, esto es un drama.



Piensa que si te la tiras, es como si te hubieras tirado a 4 chortinas.

Un trio es montar en triciclo, tirarte a 4 juntas es subirte a un deportivo jajaja


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Piensa que si te la tiras, es como si te hubieras tirado a 4 chortinas.
> 
> Un trio es montar en triciclo, tirarte a 4 juntas es subirte a un deportivo jajaja



Yo por ahí no paso, prefiero no volver a follar que echar un polvo con esa mórbida sudorosa.
Tiene 22 años y está así, no se ha esforzado nada en la vida. En el curro tampoco da un palo al agua, se pasa el día hablando y yendo al supermercado del aeropuerto a comprar palmeras de chocolate y latas de Monster.
Prefiero ahorrarme el dinero en psicólogos que necesitaría para recuperarme de los traumas que me pudiera causar follar con semejante morsa.


----------



## Paco12346 (13 Nov 2022)

HAN DESTRUIDO EL SISTEMA DE INCENTIVOS
ANTES UN HOMBRE SABIA QUE ESTUDIANDO Y TRABAJANDO IBA A TENER UNA FAMILIA Y UNA MUJER EN SU CASA QUE DEPENDA DE EL 
AHORA QUE TENES POR MATARTE A REMAR? NADA 
EL SISTEMA VA A TERMINAR MAL


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y antes de que alguien lo diga....está MUY GORDA.
> Es excesivo, como si se hubiera zampado 4 chortinas ella sola.
> Lo más triste de todo, para que veáis lo mal que está el mercado de hombres y mujeres en este momento, es que la gorda se cree que tiene posibilidades conmigo.
> A saber cuántos tipos mazadetes con buen físico se habrá follado, los españoles están tirando el listón por los suelos para poder mojar el churro!
> Señores, esto es un drama.




Ni caso a la put..gorda, no seas como el baboso promedio, deja en buen nivel a los burbujeros y sus consejos, Mejor solo que con una gorda creida ...


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo por ahí no paso, prefiero no volver a follar que echar un polvo con esa mórbida sudorosa.
> Tiene 22 años y está así, no se ha esforzado nada en la vida. En el curro tampoco da un palo al agua, se pasa el día hablando y yendo al supermercado del aeropuerto a comprar palmeras de chocolate y latas de Monster.
> Prefiero ahorrarme el dinero en psicólogos que necesitaría para recuperarme de los traumas que me pudiera causar.



Jajjjjajajjajaja, me va a dar algo.

Que te estaba tomando el pelo! Jajajajajja, nono, deja, como mucho, compartir una palmera de esa jejeje.

Curras en un aeropuerto?, Como ves en mi nickname, me mola mucho eso.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ni caso a la put..gorda, no seas como el baboso promedio, deja en buen nivel a los burbujeros y sus consejos, Mejor solo que con una gorda creida ...



Si es delgadito, podria dejarse bigote y serían Asterix y Obelix versión contemporanea post-pandémica jajaja


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> HAN DESTRUIDO EL SISTEMA DE INCENTIVOS
> ANTES UN HOMBRE SABIA QUE ESTUDIANDO Y TRABAJANDO IBA A TENER UNA FAMILIA Y UNA MUJER EN SU CASA QUE DEPENDA DE EL
> AHORA QUE TENES POR MATARTE A REMAR? NADA
> EL SISTEMA VA A TERMINAR MAL




Pues nos alegraremos , 

Este pais no es vida, no brinda oportunidades como si las tuvieron nuestros padres y abuelos, se supone hay que progresar y no retroceder...

No hay futuro, remar por 800 o 1000€ y 6 meses al año no es futuro y no follar ya es la gota que colma el vaso.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jajjjjajajjajaja, me va a dar algo.
> 
> Que te estaba tomando el pelo! Jajajajajja, nono, deja, como mucho, compartir una palmera de esa jejeje.



El otro día me dice:
"Fargo, si me das un kit kat (siempre llevo uno al curro) me quedo una hora más por ti y te vas antes".
La puta gorda, intentando quitarme las provisiones. Voy a tener que ponerle un candado a la mochila.


----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Murray's (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El otro día me dice:
> "Fargo, si me das un kit kat (siempre llevo uno al curro) me quedo una hora más por ti y te vas antes".
> La puta gorda, intentando quitarme las provisiones. Voy a tener que ponerle un candado a la mochila.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259851




Menuda gordaca..

El chocolate es su droga


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El otro día me dice:
> "Fargo, si me das un kit kat (siempre llevo uno al curro) me quedo una hora más por ti y te vas antes".
> La puta gorda, intentando quitarme las provisiones. Voy a tener que ponerle un candado a la mochila.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259851



De aqui se desprenden dos preguntas.

1-Como no le dijiste a la susodicha que si?, La alimentas a kitkates de esos y libras una hora.
Haciendo números sale a cuenta, un kit kat Euro y algo, a como te pagan la hora? Jajajajaja.
Vas al super y pillas la bald entera de kitkates y ale, una inversión semanal.

2-Tu te llevas todos los dias una chocolatina hermoso mio? Jajajajajjajajaja


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No hay futuro, remar por 800 o 1000€ y 6 meses al año no es futuro y no follar ya es la gota que colma el vaso.



6 meses al año?
Dónde hay que firmar?
Ahora que salió el tema, me consta que Carrefour está haciendo esos contratos.
Trabajas 6 meses, descansas 6 y te vuelven a llamar otra vez.
Raro, raro, raro....


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menuda gordaca..
> 
> El chocolate es su droga



Pues yo invertia eh, con 1h de sueldo son unos cuantos kit kat, ergo más horas libres las cuales puedes retroalimentar en aún más kit kat exponencialmente jajajajajsjja.

Es que me le imagino con un kit kat medio pelado, como si fuera el periodico de un mozo de los Sanfermines y la otra mole corriendo detrás por los pasillos.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pues yo invertia eh, con 1h de sueldo son unos cuantos kit kat, ergo más horas libres las cuales puedes retroalimentar en aún más kit kat exponencialmente jajajajajsjja.
> 
> Es que me le imagino con un kit kat medio pelado, como si fuera el periodico de un mozo de los Sanfermines y la otra mole corriendo detrás por los pasillos.



El otro día se lo dije y no aceptó el trato, se ve que hicieron descuento en el supermercado y se llevó toda la estantería.


----------



## Bizarroff (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 6 meses al año?
> Dónde hay que firmar?
> Ahora que salió el tema, me consta que Carrefour está haciendo esos contratos.
> Trabajas 6 meses, descansas 6 y te vuelven a llamar otra vez.
> Raro, raro, raro....



Eso de trabajar 6 meses y 6 meses de descanso es muy viejo, se hace para cobrar el subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización. Al no llegar al año trabajado no puedes pedir la prestación por desempleo pero si un subsidio durante 6 meses (si tienes cargas familiares incluso más tiempo), así trabajas medio año por los 1000€ y el otro medio año te tocas la polla cobrando 463€.

El subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> HAN DESTRUIDO EL SISTEMA DE INCENTIVOS
> ANTES UN HOMBRE SABIA QUE ESTUDIANDO Y TRABAJANDO IBA A TENER UNA FAMILIA Y UNA MUJER EN SU CASA QUE DEPENDA DE EL
> AHORA QUE TENES POR MATARTE A REMAR? NADA
> EL SISTEMA VA A TERMINAR MAL



Se ha perdido el incentivo de formar una familia con una mujer joven y fiel.
Otro poderoso incentivo era independizarse y volar del nido.
El precio de los alquileres o compra de una vivienda es muy alto.
Independizarse es MUY CARO con los sueldos actuales, la mayoría de remeros de este país somos mileuristas y con eso no se vive, se malvive.
No me extraña que el porcentaje de casapapismo sea tan alto, y más que seguirá subiendo.
En el horizonte veo muchos casapapis solteros de mediana edad que pasarán de remar, parecido a lo de Japón.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Tío te están exprimiendo y están haciendo zumo contigo. Deberías ir buscando otro chollo pero eso ya te lo han dicho aquí mil veces supongo... algo mejor que eso tiene que haber por ahí, ¿o no? pregunto



Estoy tan quemado que ni tengo ganas de buscar, está claro que no puedo seguir así.
De momento voy a terminar el año con esta empresa, de poder elegir prefiero pillar una excedencia y que le follen a todo pero eso también está jodido.
Alguno ha dicho que pida una reducción de jornada...
Si ya gano un cuenco de arroz a jornada completa, a media jornada ganaría medio cuenco a pesar de tener que seguir yendo casi todos los días.
No lo veo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy tan quemado que ni tengo ganas de buscar, está claro que no puedo seguir así.
> De momento voy a terminar el año con esta empresa, de poder elegir prefiero pillar una excedencia y que le follen a todo pero eso también está jodido.
> Alguno ha dicho que pida una reducción de jornada...
> Si ya gano un cuenco de arroz a jornada completa, a media jornada ganaría medio cuenco a pesar de tener que seguir yendo casi todos los días.
> No lo veo.



No pierdes nada por echar un vistazo a las ofertas que haya del sector. Es un coñazo pero si te sirve, en el futuro podrías agradecer haberle dedicado algo de tiempo a esto


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eso de trabajar 6 meses y 6 meses de descanso es muy viejo, se hace para cobrar el subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización. Al no llegar al año trabajado no puedes pedir la prestación por desempleo pero si un subsidio durante 6 meses (si tienes cargas familiares incluso más tiempo), así trabajas medio año por los 1000€ y el otro medio año te tocas la polla cobrando 463€.



Todos los días se aprende algo aquí.
Gracias, amigo.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder y como coño te organizas el sueño?
> 
> Cambia de curro ya, eso no puede ser sano a la larga.



No te organizas, al final duermes 4 horas en el mejor de los casos.
Cada 8 días libro y puedo dormir algo más, pero luego llega otra vez el madrugón.
Por ejemplo, yo libré hoy y mañana entro a las 07, el despertador sonará a las 05.30.
Debería dormir ya pero no tengo sueño, así que no dormiré casi nada.
Suelo quitarme las tardes pero este mes no pude, al menos podré dormir un poco más.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pillo remo para otras 12 horitas, la noche es joven chavales.



Buen servicio, amigo.
No entiendo tus turnos, imagino que luego te darán varios días libres?


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Eso de trabajar 6 meses y 6 meses de descanso es muy viejo, se hace para cobrar el subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización. Al no llegar al año trabajado no puedes pedir la prestación por desempleo pero si un subsidio durante 6 meses (si tienes cargas familiares incluso más tiempo), así trabajas medio año por los 1000€ y el otro medio año te tocas la polla cobrando 463€.
> 
> El subsidio por insuficiencia de cotización



Pues no lo conocia, le voy a echar un ojo (no paguitero, pero por si las moscas)


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se ha perdido el incentivo de formar una familia con una mujer joven y fiel.
> Otro poderoso incentivo era independizarse y volar del nido.
> El precio de los alquileres o compra de una vivienda es muy alto.
> Independizarse es MUY CARO con los sueldos actuales, la mayoría de remeros de este país somos mileuristas y con eso no se vive, se malvive.
> ...



Cuando se vean criando gatos, se lo agradecerán a la ninistra


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy tan quemado que ni tengo ganas de buscar, está claro que no puedo seguir así.
> De momento voy a terminar el año con esta empresa, de poder elegir prefiero pillar una excedencia y que le follen a todo pero eso también está jodido.
> Alguno ha dicho que pida una reducción de jornada...
> Si ya gano un cuenco de arroz a jornada completa, a media jornada ganaría medio cuenco a pesar de tener que seguir yendo casi todos los días.
> No lo veo.



Lo suyo si cambias, es hacerlo a 31Dic, para evitar srgundo pagador etc


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Buen servicio, amigo.
> No entiendo tus turnos, imagino que luego te darán varios días libres?



Muchas gracias.

Sí, me dan 3 días libres.


----------



## hartman (13 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 6 meses al año?
> Dónde hay que firmar?
> Ahora que salió el tema, me consta que Carrefour está haciendo esos contratos.
> Trabajas 6 meses, descansas 6 y te vuelven a llamar otra vez.
> Raro, raro, raro....



el eci te contrata 1 año y a los 6 meses te suelen llama otra vez pero a otro departamento.


----------



## Paco12346 (13 Nov 2022)

SIN UNA DE ESTAS VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> SIN UNA DE ESTAS VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE



Se las ve limpitas, el orgullo de Papi y mami, que aún los llamarán asi, mientras tragan mangueras lecheras de 5 en 5, son mujeres cisterna jajajaj.

Esas tienen más kms que un 2cv jajajajajsjsjs.

Por cierto, la de la izda, tiene moretones en las piernas, no?


----------



## qpow (13 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, si deben tener 15 años.


----------



## Fargo (13 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Madre mía, si deben tener 15 años.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Madre mía, si deben tener 15 años.



Pero esas con 15 años, tienen más mili hecha que medio foro jajaja.


Vaya tela...


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

Y mañana, otra vez a remar de 07 a 15.
DERROICIÒN.


----------



## Euron G. (14 Nov 2022)

DEP en RIP


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Nov 2022)

Cuando este hilo alcance las 666 páginas, pazuzu nos visitará a todos los que hemos escrito en él.
Avisados estais.


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

A remar cabrones.
Ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy mismo coincido con ella otra vez, yo curro de 07 a 15, y ella de 09 a 14.
> Tiene horario adaptado porque va a clases por la tarde.



Derroyed


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Derroyed



Ya salí de la galera, chavales.
Hoy no coincidí con la chortina de 19, pero hay otra que se pone a dar abracitos a todos los tíos sin venir a cuento.
Hoy me abrazó a mí y olía a coco y vainilla, por una parte me puse a 1000 y por otra me sentî viejo, como si aquella chavalilla pizpireta no estuviera a mi alcance porque mi tiempo para esas cosas ya pasó.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

Que opo?, Me quiero hacer yo unas


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya salí de la galera, chavales.
> Hoy no coincidí con la chortina de 19, pero hay otra que se pone a dar abracitos a todos los tíos sin venir a cuento.
> Hoy me abrazó a mí y olía a coco y vainilla, por una parte me puse a 1000 y por otra me sentî viejo, como si aquella chavalilla pizpireta no estuviera a mi alcance porque mi tiempo para esas cosas ya pasó.



La tenias que haber dicho: "Tu eres mi coco, yo soy tu brummel!" Jajajajaja.

Está buena y prieta?


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría contar cosas menos derroyentes, pero si no ocurren saldré como siempre a dar la cara y decir la verdad.
Me ligaré alguna chortina en 2023?
No lo sé, ojalá.
Estoy un poco cansado de que no ocurra nada interesante en mi vida, aparte de remar, ir al gym y ver películas de netflix.
Aùn soy joven, tengo 34 años.
Quiero preñar. Quiero gostar.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me gustaría contar cosas menos derroyentes, pero si no ocurren saldré como siempre a dar la cara y decir la verdad.
> Me ligaré alguna chortina en 2023?
> No lo sé, ojalá.
> Estoy un poco cansado de que no ocurra nada interesante en mi vida, aparte de remar, ir al gym y ver películas de netflix.
> ...



Dila "agárrate al tronco, que esto se va a mover bastanteee!!!"


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> La tenias que haber dicho: "Tu eres mi coco, yo soy tu brummel!" Jajajajaja.
> 
> Está buena y prieta?



Está en los huesos, no pesará ni 40 kilos.
Pero tiene 27 años, cuando se abraza a mí siento sus tetitas firmes y me pongo malo.


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está en los huesos, no pesará ni 40 kilos.
> Pero tiene 27 años, cuando se abraza a mí siento sus tetitas firmes y me pongo malo.




Se que sensación dices, hay foreros que se afrazan a una malla de limones en el super mientras piensan en una chortina con aroma a limonete jejeje.

Buuuffff, no te has propuesto usar con ella la Black and decker y "colgar juntos un cuadro"? Jjjjaja


----------



## Murray's (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me gustaría contar cosas menos derroyentes, pero si no ocurren saldré como siempre a dar la cara y decir la verdad.
> Me ligaré alguna chortina en 2023?
> No lo sé, ojalá.
> Estoy un poco cansado de que no ocurra nada interesante en mi vida, aparte de remar, ir al gym y ver películas de netflix.
> ...




Menudo culete la chavala

Aqui el.expert en culos.es @moromierda 

A ver que dice


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Se que sensación dices, hay foreros que se afrazan a una malla de limones en el super mientras piensan en una chortina con aroma a limonete jejeje.
> 
> Buuuffff, no te has propuesto usar con ella la Black and decker y "colgar juntos un cuadro"? Jjjjaja



Chaval, creo que te estás confundiendo de hilo.
Aquí los foreros contamos nuestras miserias, no quiero ese tono jocoso en mi hilo.
Para eso te vas a la Guardería, ahí estarás más agusto con los otros retrasados que entran al foro a reírse de los demás.
He mandado a muchos al Ignore desde que lo abrí y ya vamos por 600 páginas, me siento orgulloso de que el hilo siga siendo serio, manteniendo su esencia.
Tarjeta amarilla, a la siguiente ya sabes lo que toca.


----------



## qpow (14 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menudo culete la chavala
> 
> Aqui el.expert en culos.es @moromierda
> 
> A ver que dice



Hay que reconocer que es un caramelito.


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Murray's (14 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que es un caramelito.




Canelita fina...


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Canelita fina...



Caballeros, sin ESTO a pelito solo somos unos pollaviejas derroidos pasando el rato, aceptémoslo de una vez.
Si yo tuviera esta de novieta afrontaría el remo de otra manera.


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

Y mañana a remar de 05 a 12, horarios populares.
El despertador sonará a las 03.30.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Caballeros, sin ESTO a pelito solo somos unos pollaviejas derroidos pasando el rato, aceptémoslo de una vez.
> Si yo tuviera esta de novieta afrontaría el remo de otra manera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260893



Cuando coges un hueso no lo sueltas. Nos vas a refregar el culo de la putilla esa durante meses


----------



## moromierda (14 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menudo culete la chavala
> Aqui el.expert en culos.es @moromierda
> A ver que dice



A brubujianos no ligan pro ca no salín da casa, amego. Yo alustra one culo:


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menudo culete la chavala
> 
> Aqui el.expert en culos.es @moromierda
> 
> A ver que dice



Tiene un viaje contra el árbol, como para no dejar una hoja puesta vamos...


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

Jajjajjjja


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> A brubujianos no ligan pro ca no salín da casa, amego. Yo alustra one culo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260921



No nacer en Noruega me ha jodido la vida.


----------



## qpow (14 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y mañana a remar de 05 a 12, horarios populares.
> El despertador sonará a las 03.30.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260902



Vaya putísima mierda de horarios, no os da tiempo a acostumbraros a nada. ¿No se dan cuenta que es más fácil rotar de semana en semana?


----------



## Avioncito (14 Nov 2022)

He llegado del remo a las 9 menos cuarto, ducha y estoy haciendo la cena.

No sabéis como de bien sienta entrar por casa, madre mia jajaja


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Vaya putísima mierda de horarios, no os da tiempo a acostumbraros a nada. ¿No se dan cuenta que es más fácil rotar de semana en semana?



Está hecho así para toda la plantilla, es una basura.


----------



## Fargo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en una cosa, todos los que ligan demuestran que tienen dinero de alguna forma:
> Alquiler o hipoteca si viven solos, eso cuesta dinero (yo soy casapapi).
> Coche nuevo que se compraron (llevo un coche de 1998).
> Viajes y fotos de esos viajes que pagaron (no viajo).
> ...



Hazte camello, verás como se te arriman las chortinas...

Yo paso de tías, me voy a sobar con la parienta, que las 8 llegan muy pronto, el miércoles pido un día libre que estoy vago.

Hoy nos ha llamado putos vagos la Charo que me calentaba la polla, como es retrasada se toma el curro en plan competición y cada vez le dan más tareas y está más amargada, que se joda, jojojojojo y se cree lista la muy idiota.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Nov 2022)

Tomarse en serio el curro es de gilipollas, a no ser que este compensado con sueldo.

Yo empiezo a "farguear" más de la cuenta en el curro, para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro. Estoy notando mi reducción de productividad en que hace ya bastantes semanas que no tengo dolor de espalda.

Hoy me he puesto mientras reponia un pinganillo bluetooth para oir un podcast del móvil ya que como es un curro que hago aislado y sin hablar con nadie salvo las ocasionales preguntas de los clientes de donde está tal o cual cosa me rallo mucho la cabeza con mis pensamientos y peliculas, asi que un podcast ayuda a desconectar. Esto que viene una compañera y va y me dice que si no me habian dicho lo de los pinganillos que están prohibidos por la normativa de la empresa que pasaron una circular que ella no lo usaba ya por si acaso.

Le he dicho que me sudaba la polla, que me despidieran si quisieran. Estoy pensando en pasearme con el pinganillo y si me dice algún jefe o pasa el HDLGP de RRHH a decirme algo le dire todo chulo: Si estoy haciendo algo ilegal despideme, me da igual. A ver si con un poco de suerte me gano el procedente y puedo pedir el paro.

No lo harán, pq saben que me quiero pirar. No creo que ni miren mis fichajes (que últimamente no son muy exactos), hay desfases de minutaje que si los revisasen según el convenio podia ganarme sanción.

Como me den una sanción les diré como el repositor todo chulo que les dijo: Sólo un més me pones??? Ponme dos, me da igual.

Estoy de un ápatico en el curro que hasta me sorprendo. ¿Qué esperan?. He intentado salir del puesto de reposición para ir a ventas y pasan de mi como de la mierda, poniendo a enchufes y familiares y riendose en mi puta cara tal y como he contado. Y encima, tal y como dije en otro mensaje, últimamente surgen puestos de oficina como setas en otoño. Todos para los chochos y siempre, siempre por influencias de familiares.

Estoy hasta la puta polla, cualquier dia empiezo a escupirles en la cara a los mandos HDLGP que me han tocado los huevos y reido de mi.


----------



## qpow (15 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Tomarse en serio el curro es de gilipollas, a no ser que este compensado con sueldo.
> 
> Yo empiezo a "farguear" más de la cuenta en el curro, para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro. Estoy notando mi reducción de productividad en que hace ya bastantes semanas que no tengo dolor de espalda.
> 
> ...



Mucho ánimo.


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

Remad cabrones, yo empiezo a las 05 para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## qpow (15 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, yo empiezo a las 05 para ir abriendo camino.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261215



Y yo no puedo pegar ojo, tengo el puñetero reloj biológico trastocado. Yo no sé cómo lo haces, pero esto no es bueno para la salud.


----------



## qpow (15 Nov 2022)

Es un call center? Eso de que es el mismo sueldo lo dice ella, para que los remeros operadores no os sintáis ofendidos ni le toméis manía. Cobrar va a cobrar más, quizás no mucho más y además se va a rascar lo que yo te diga seguro. El trabajo duro que hacéis vosotros ya no lo va a hacer.


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

Ya escapé de la galera, hoy una limpiadora me ha mirado como si yo fuera Brad Pitt.
Había dos compañeros al lado y se quedaron flipando.
Me preguntaron si me la estaba follando y todo, ha sido muy descarado.
Las mujeres son criaturas extrañas, esto me ha pasado más de una vez en el aeropuerto.
Mensaje de esperanza a los nuncafollistas, igual que cuento lo malo también contaré lo bueno cuando ocurra.


----------



## qpow (15 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya escapé de la galera, hoy una limpiadora me ha mirado como si yo fuera Brad Pitt.
> Había dos compañeros al lado y se quedaron flipando.
> Me preguntaron si me la estaba follando y todo, ha sido muy descarado.
> Las mujeres son criaturas extrañas, esto me ha pasado más de una vez en el aeropuerto.
> Mensaje de esperanza a los nuncafollistas, igual que cuento lo malo también contaré lo bueno cuando ocurra.



¿Merecía la pena o era una mujer mayor?


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Merecía la pena o era una mujer mayor?



Unos 30-35 tendrá, mis compañeros dijeron que estaba buena y que si no me la había follado ya estaba tardando.
"A esa se le mojaron las bragas contigo", comentó un compañero que estaba al lado.


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

No vendamos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.
Igual que yo aùn no me he follado a la limpiadora @WalterWhite aún no tiene la PLACITA.
Ánimo Walter, no tenga piedad y a chupar del bote usted también.


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Jajjjajajaa, menudos momentos recuerdas jajajajajaja.

Oye, oficial lo de la plaza?


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Limpiadora?, Osea que sabe manejar bien los mangos no?


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Yo pienso prepararme unas, ya os lo dije.

Aqui ahora esto vamos a cpnvertirlo entre todos en Burbufunci, y vamos a cazas pizpifuncis


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Si encima de sacar placita, das una una pizpifuncichortina, y buena gente, puedes flipar, seria el megacombo colega buahhh, dos sueldos seguros, una pizpi decente...para que más?.


----------



## McNulty (15 Nov 2022)

De todas maneras, tu te crees que siendo funci no vas a currar? Currarás menos si tienes suerte. Si no la tienes, eso se puede convertir en una cárcel psicológica muy jodida. Mentalízate de que si las apruebas pasas de una galera de madera a una de hierro.


----------



## sada (15 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando te das cuenta de la ESTAFA empiezas a trabajar menos, estudiar oposiciones para trabajar menos, y si se puede pillar una paguita de moronegro.
> Aquí follamos todos o la puta al río.
> Remar hasta los 67 por unos cacahuetes, sin mujer, hijos ni nada?
> El chiste se cuenta solo.



Así es. Yo hoy he ido al sepe a ver si pillo mi paro y luego mayores de 45.


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

Por qué dices que fueron los peores meses de tu vida?
Esto me parece un tema importante, deberíamos debatir sobre si hay felicidad después de "prejubilarnos" de la galera.
Me has inquietado con tu comentario, Walter.
Cómo va a ser peor no remar que remar?


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De todas maneras, tu te crees que siendo funci no vas a currar? Currarás menos si tienes suerte. Si no la tienes, eso se puede convertir en una cárcel psicológica muy jodida. Mentalízate de que si las apruebas pasas de una galera de madera a una de hierro.



Currará menos porque no le van a echar, tendrá buen horario y no hará horas extras, por eso ahora todos los remeros quieren ser funcionarios.
Con ir a fichar ya se lleva su sueldo, si quiere trabajar duro también puede hacerlo.


----------



## McNulty (15 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Currará menos porque no le van a echar, tendrá buen horario y no hará horas extras, por eso ahora todos los remeros quieren ser funcionarios.
> Con ir a fichar ya se lleva su sueldo, si quiere trabajar duro también puede hacerlo.



Pues que vida más triste no?
Pasar 8 horas de tu vida haciendo como que trabajas, en algo que ni te va ni te viene.
Eso es malgastar tu vida por un sueldo de mierda, casi mejor es un curro en la privada con opción a cambiar aunque estés más puteado. O incluso dedicarlo a montar un negocio tú de algo que te guste.

Yo esto lo vi en mi madre, funcivaga toda la vida, los últimos 20 años los pasó completamente amargada, por el curro mismo, por compañeros que la puteaban etc.... estuvo hasta 2 años sin currar por depresión. Antes de ser enchufada (antes había muchísimos enchufes en lo público) era profesora en un colegio, recuerda esos años como los mejores y se arrepiente de haberlo dejado.

Se gana estabilidad económica pero te pierdes muchas cosas yo creo. Si ya estás cerca de los 40 y te han explotado en la privada suficiente, podría verlo. Pero si eres muy joven, no sé, estar toda tu vida haciendo lo mismo desde los 20 años, yo me volvería loco la verdad.


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

Ya hemos logrado un hilo tremendo, amigo Walter.
Podíamos haber terminado en la página 600 por todo lo alto, dejando la historia con final abierto.
La segunda parte era innecesaria, yo la estoy haciendo porque la pidieron los fans.
También me sirve de desahogo, todos los días aprendo algo aquí.
Otra cosa, he ido acumulando haters, por eso en la segunda temporada me hago más el chulo, sé que les jode y me consta que muchos os lo pasáis bien cuando hay una "pelea de bar" en este pequeño garito de Internet.
Ojalá conociera una chortina siendo pollavieja y me correspondiera, estoy deseando tener buenas noticias para contar en el hilo pero si no ocurren seguiré dando la cara como siempre.
También me gustaría que os pasen cosas buenas en vuestra vida y las pongáis aquí, hay MUCHOS remeros deprimidos y nunca está de más demostrarles que las cosas pueden mejorar a nivel laboral y de mujeres, por muy negro que parezca todo a veces.
Señores, que siga la fiesta!


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Siendo funci, se iguala mucho las cosas y se les baja la tonteria "a los de arriba", pero rápidamente.

Por la mitad de lo que hay que aguantar muchas veces en la privada, te pillas una baja por depresión placita en mano, que verás si dejan de toserte


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

Chortinas para todos los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.
La hija de Heidi Klum me gusta para mí, me gustaría llevarla en el viejo audi TDI que necesita urgentemente una mano de pintura.


----------



## qpow (15 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Así es. Yo hoy he ido al sepe a ver si pillo mi paro y luego mayores de 45.



Espero que tengas suerte y puedas encontrar trabajo de lo tuyo.


----------



## Bizarroff (15 Nov 2022)

A mi me pasa al revés, los meses que he estado parado han sido de largo los mejores de mi vida. Días y días haciendo lo que me daba la gana. O directamente no haciendo nada, que todavía es mejor que hacer lo que me da la gana. Recuerdo que la última vez que me despidieron, en esos meses de paro coincidió que salió el Grand Theft Auto San Andreas para PS2 ¿Pudo ser en 2004? Fui a comprarlo por la mañana al GAME donde lo tenía reservado, menuda enganchada con aquel juego días y días mientras disfrutaba de no tener que currar y cobraba a final de mes del SEPE.

Soy alérgico al trabajo y punto, como hay gente que es alérgica a otras cosas, pues a mi el trabajo me mata lentamente. Me da igual que sea en la privada o de funcionario, me parece una reputísima mierda tener que ir a trabajar, como soy feliz es trincando paguita y levantándome a las tantas.


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Sabe como Dios estar ahora en casa.

Creo que tengo los pies dormidos de tanto que me duelen, como si hubiesen desconectado.

Cenado y tirado en el sofá, por unas horas puedo decir eso de...que reme el que yo os diga...

Del felpudo p'allá se quedan los problemas, debajo del edredón no los admito


----------



## Avioncito (15 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A mi me pasa al revés, los meses que he estado parado han sido de largo los mejores de mi vida. Días y días haciendo lo que me daba la gana. O directamente no haciendo nada, que todavía es mejor que hacer lo que me da la gana. Recuerdo que la última vez que me despidieron, en esos meses de paro coincidió que salió el Grand Theft Auto San Andreas para PS2 ¿Pudo ser en 2004? Fui a comprarlo por la mañana al GAME donde lo tenía reservado, menuda enganchada con aquel juego días y días mientras disfrutaba de no tener que currar y cobraba a final de mes del SEPE.
> 
> Soy alérgico al trabajo y punto, como hay gente que es alérgica a otras cosas, pues a mi el trabajo me mata lentamente. Me da igual que sea en la privada o de funcionario, me parece una reputísima mierda tener que ir a trabajar, como soy feliz es trincando paguita y levantándome a las tantas.




Pero habrá que currar no?, O que?


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues que vida más triste no?
> Pasar 8 horas de tu vida haciendo como que trabajas, en algo que ni te va ni te viene.
> Eso es malgastar tu vida por un sueldo de mierda, casi mejor es un curro en la privada con opción a cambiar aunque estés más puteado.
> Yo esto lo vi en mi madre, funcivaga toda la vida, los últimos 20 años los pasó completamente amargada, por el curro mismo, por compañeros que la puteaban etc....



Las 8 horas malgastadas de rigor ocurre en prácticamente todos los trabajos a jornada completa.
A mí me parece una buena idea, el remero que no puede retirarse a vivir de paguitas debe ir buscándose la vida para que no se fastidie la espalda en remos de mala muerte, o le de un infarto por el estrés en curros muy bien pagados pero que exigen demasiadas cosas a cambio.
Si no le gusta su trabajo de funci también podría dejarlo, lo has puesto como si estuviera condenado de por vida y no es así.
Pero muy pocos conozco que renuncien a su PLACITA, si tu madre siguió de funci es porque los pros superaban los contras.
En la privada hace mucho frío, y el escenario nunca había sido tan incierto.


----------



## McNulty (15 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chortinas para todos los remeros o va a remar su puta madre.
> La hija de Heidi Klum me gusta para mí, me gustaría llevarla en el viejo audi TDI que necesita urgentemente una mano de pintura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1262141
> ...



O rebajas el listón, o nada. Creo que ese es tu problema. Aspiras a sietes, cuando tu mercado son cincos o cuatros.

Si no rebajas el listón para conseguir novia (no me creo que donde trabajas, no hayas conocido a nadie potable, el tránsito de gente en un aeropuerto es brutal) es que no tienes tanta necesidad de tenerla como nos cuentas aquí. Tampoco creo que seas especialmente feo, ni tengas taras para desenvolverte socialmente. Quizá es el netflix lo que te hace revolcarte más en tu propia derroición, deja un tiempo de ver series que te dan una idea irreal de lo que son las relaciones y las mujeres. Solo te intoxican más.

Tampoco te vas de putas (craso error), por tanto intuyo que te masturbas a diario pensando en la limpiadora o en cualquier tordac que te haya mirado de x forma. No tiene nada de malo, pero te aconsejaría que de vez en quedes con alguna y te líes con ella, aunque no te guste. Eso te va hacer desidealizar a las mujeres en general, y salir del romanticismo irracional que buscas en ellas.

Intuyo que quieres novia para pirarte de casamami, y pagar el alquiler juntos y tener hijos, y así todo adquiriría cierto sentido. Pues hazlo, solo tienes que bajar el listón hamijo, no sé a que esperas. También podríais probar en el extranjero, eso lo has pensado? Teniendo experiencia en ese sector, no debe ser difícil encontrar curro bien pagado fuera de hezpaña.


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O rebajas el listón, o nada. Creo que ese es tu problema. Aspiras a sietes, cuando tu mercado son cincos o cuatros.



Me da mucha rabia tener que bajar el listón, veo tantas chortinas de buen ver en el trabajo que no entiendo como NINGUNA cae, como si todas tuvieran la misma programación mental y el ego por las nubes.
Joder, si ellas mismas se ponen a piropear, que si me parezco al de Pasión de gavilanes y su puta madre.
Pero se ve que es todo mentira, como dije en otro hilo no paran de enviarme SEÑALES FALSAS de interés.
Si simplemente pasaran de mí y ya está, lo vería todo mucho más claro.
Me hago ilusiones, me pienso que si una tía dice que estoy bueno y me ríe las gracias es porque le gusto, me lanzo y me rechazan de mala manera.
Hasta las pelotas estoy, llevo varios años viviendo eso en un trabajo con muchas mujeres en la plantilla, y en el resto de servicios del aeropuerto con las que coincido diariamente.
Al final va a ser lo que dices tú, pensar que no le gusto a ninguna chortina digan lo que me digan, ir a por las Charos y pagar cuando quiera un polvo de "si te he visto no me acuerdo".


----------



## Fargo (15 Nov 2022)

Las chortinas son una cosa que me hace ilusión volver a vivir de pollavieja, ir de la manita con una por ahí jijajeando, pararme, darle un beso y seguir caminando con ella.
Luego llevarla al coche y follarla bien follada en un descampado, mientras ella busca mi rabo como una perra en celo para demostrarme que ya es toda una mujer.
Pero si no puede ser, no puede ser.
Supongo que madurar es eso, aceptar las cosas que no pueden ser porque no dependen solo de uno y ya está.
Al final no podré liarme con esta, sino con su madre. Qué bajón.


----------



## qpow (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me da mucha rabia tener que bajar el listón, veo tantas chortinas de buen ver en el trabajo que no entiendo como NINGUNA cae, como si todas tuvieran la misma programación mental y el ego por las nubes.
> Joder, si ellas mismas se ponen a piropear, que si me parezco al de Pasión de gavilanes y su puta madre.
> Pero se ve que es todo mentira, como dije en otro hilo no paran de enviarme SEÑALES FALSAS de interés.
> Si simplemente pasaran de mí y ya está, lo vería todo mucho más claro.
> ...



Creo que el principal "defecto" que tienes, y lo pongo entre comillas porque cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente lo vería como una virtud, es que eres demasiado buena persona. Un buenazo y eso ahuyenta a las chortinas y no tan chortinas. Vivimos en una sociedad enferma y sin valores (Netflix contribuye mucho a eso) y da mucha lástima que personas que merecemos la pena objetivamente seamos totalmente invisibles a las mujeres. 

Si fueses un hijo de puta las llevarías de calle, pero no es el caso. Y deberías estar orgulloso de ello. No merece ninguna estar a tu lado, aunque nos joda en el fondo a los hombres que somos así, porque yo me incluyo en ese saco en el que estás. Incluso se podría decir que mi situación es todavía peor que la tuya y soy consciente que ese es mi principal "defecto"; ser buena persona.


----------



## sonsol (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo pesado vete a llorar a tu casa.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Soy alérgico al trabajo y punto, como hay gente que es alérgica a otras cosas, pues a mi el trabajo me mata lentamente. Me da igual que sea en la privada o de funcionario, me parece una reputísima mierda tener que ir a trabajar, como soy feliz es trincando paguita y levantándome a las tantas.



El espíritu de Bukowski está en el hilo.
En su libro "Fáctotum" habla de todos los trabajos de mierda que tuvo antes de hacerse famoso siendo ya cuarentón y empezar a vivir de sus libros.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Fargo pesado vete a llorar a tu casa.



Estoy en mi casa, tú también lloras cuando no hay zapatos de tu talla o el chico que te gusta tiene que volver a la cárcel otra vez, esos problemas que tenéis las mujeres.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me da mucha rabia tener que bajar el listón, veo tantas chortinas de buen ver en el trabajo que no entiendo como NINGUNA cae, como si todas tuvieran la misma programación mental y el ego por las nubes.
> Joder, si ellas mismas se ponen a piropear, que si me parezco al de Pasión de gavilanes y su puta madre.
> Pero se ve que es todo mentira, como dije en otro hilo no paran de enviarme SEÑALES FALSAS de interés.
> Si simplemente pasaran de mí y ya está, lo vería todo mucho más claro.
> ...



eso de las señales falsas y JUGAR con falsas esperanzas yo creo que a tal escala no hay MUJERES DE NGN OTRO PUTO PAÍS QUE LO HAGAN


LAS ESPAÑOLAS SON UNAS CANALLAS

al final solo se las follan los hipsteritos / perroflautis porreros / canallitas / chadas brads / moronegros


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (16 Nov 2022)

si me paso meses en paro, recuerdo casi cada día

trabajando puedo pasarme años y sólo recordaré muy pocas cosas, y las vacaciones y descansos

NO DIGO MÁS


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

Esto es como el policía recién llegado que jura que cumplirá las leyes, pero tras unos años se vuelve un delincuente como Denzel Washington en _Training Day._


----------



## Cicciolino (16 Nov 2022)

Up para el Down y me llevo un cromosoma.

~~ F I N ~~


----------



## sonsol (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en mi casa, tú también lloras cuando no hay zapatos de tu talla o el chico que te gusta tiene que volver a la cárcel otra vez, esos problemas que tenéis las mujeres.



En inglés tu personalidad se describe como una 'wet blanket'. Las mujeres queremos a alguien alegre o q nos haga sentir únicas. No un pesado baboso y quejica.


----------



## qpow (16 Nov 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> En inglés tu personalidad se describe como una 'wet blanket'. Las mujeres queremos a alguien alegre o q nos haga sentir únicas. No un pesado baboso y quejica.


----------



## Mindszenty (16 Nov 2022)

Aremar


----------



## sada (16 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Espero que tengas suerte y puedas encontrar trabajo de lo tuyo.



Mi idea es enlazar con la de mayores de 52. Me faltan 3 años. Tengo paro y cobertura para dos años. Me quedarán colgando 9 meses.


----------



## Murray's (16 Nov 2022)

En España todo es mierda, es un pais de mierda cuando acepteis eso comprendereis las cosas que os pasan

Trabajos de mierda
Jefes de mierda
Sociedad de mierda
Mujeres de mierda
Políticos de mierda
Clima de mierda
Vecindario de.mierda



Lo único bueno que teniamos bueno la comida y sanidad pública y ahora es otra mierda.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> En inglés tu personalidad se describe como una 'wet blanket'. Las mujeres queremos a alguien alegre o q nos haga sentir únicas. No un pesado baboso y quejica.



Cuando hablo con vosotras no babeo ni soy un quejica, sois vosotras las que decís que me parezco al de Pasión de gavilanes, me tocáis el brazo y luego nada.
En mi pueblo eso tiene un nombre, empieza por "cali" y termina en "pollas".


----------



## NOREMERO (16 Nov 2022)

Un CNP trabaja 5 meses al año si va a turnos


6 días activo, 6 libre. 2k al mes mínimo. Saludos.




www.burbuja.info





Menos llorar y más hincar codos.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

NOREMERO dijo:


> Un CNP trabaja 5 meses al año si va a turnos
> 
> 
> 6 días activo, 6 libre. 2k al mes mínimo. Saludos.
> ...



Antes muerto que pertenecer a una banda de abusones hijos de puta enfarlopados cumplidores de órdenes absurdas como buenos perros que son.
Me refería a la policía del GTA, por supuesto.
Hay mucha chivata de balcón leyendo el hilo.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En España todo es mierda, es un pais de mierda cuando acepteis eso comprendereis las cosas que os pasan
> 
> Trabajos de mierda
> Jefes de mierda
> ...



La televisión también es una mierda.
Telecirco, Antonia 3, La Primera pagada por todos.
Recordemos que todos fueron a por los "negacionistas" sin piedad, a cambio de 30 monedas de plata del Gobierno.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Aremar



Hoy de 15 a 23, me desperté y ya tenía eso en la cabeza. Te condiciona cualquier plan que quisieras hacer.


----------



## NOREMERO (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Antes muerto que pertenecer a una banda de abusones hijos de puta enfarlopados cumplidores de órdenes absurdas como buenos perros que son.
> Me refería a la policía del GTA, por supuesto.
> Hay mucha chivata de balcón leyendo el hilo.



Sí, que no puedes vamos. Prefieres remo y adicción a Internet.


----------



## Mindszenty (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy de 15 a 23, me desperté y ya tenía eso en la cabeza. Te condiciona cualquier plan que quisieras hacer.



Unas lumis.
Follate a alguna, baja el listón


----------



## Avioncito (16 Nov 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> En inglés tu personalidad se describe como una 'wet blanket'. Las mujeres queremos a alguien alegre o q nos haga sentir únicas. No un pesado baboso y quejica.



Jjajajajjajaa, aqui muchos estamos hablando de que pasamos olimpicmente de las chortibershkas, que tienen el "Mal del Stradivarius", asi que como ves, aqui hay muchos que somos de todo menos babosos.

Al chaval, animarle y no tocarle los cojones, que vais a acabar criando gatos!


----------



## Avioncito (16 Nov 2022)

El Clima, es lo mejor que tiene el país junto con la gastronomia y el acceso a placita, doy fe Walter jajajajaja, y lo digo en serio.

Cerveceo con amigos y familia o tal, tiene cosas buenas el pais, pero muchas malisimas


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

Hoy coincido 2 horas con la chorti de la que me despedí mal el otro día, no sé si os acordáis.
Intentaré no hablar con ella nada, trato profesional de trabajo y ya está.


----------



## Fargo (16 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Lo que no se es que haces en España cuando están las puertas abiertas. Que esto no es Corea del Norte o la antigua RDA.
> Y fuera no atan los perros con longaniza, pero de eso te das cuentas viajando y viviendo en otros países.



En mi caso no puedo irme, tengo un familiar dependiente que no puedo dejar tirado.
Debo seguir aquí, y como dices tú no creo que fuera las cosas sean muy diferentes.
Sobre todo con un nivel de inglés bajo.
Para irme a un país panchito, me quedo en este país panchitizado con tíos que ahora van todos tatuados como los panchitos y tías que se visten como rameras de Medellín mientras oyen música de panchitos en sus coches.
España de país europeo tiene muy poco, con inflación y políticos comunistas nos parecemos más a Venezuela que a Bélgica.


----------



## McNulty (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me da mucha rabia tener que bajar el listón, veo tantas chortinas de buen ver en el trabajo que no entiendo como NINGUNA cae, como si todas tuvieran la misma programación mental y el ego por las nubes.
> Joder, si ellas mismas se ponen a piropear, que si me parezco al de Pasión de gavilanes y su puta madre.
> Pero se ve que es todo mentira, como dije en otro hilo no paran de enviarme SEÑALES FALSAS de interés.
> Si simplemente pasaran de mí y ya está, lo vería todo mucho más claro.
> ...



Haz la prueba, emparéjate con alguna charo de tu entornito, aunque pese 100kg, y ya verás como reaccionan las shortinas, alguna incluso te tirará los trastos. Las tordacs son así.



Fargo dijo:


> Cuando hablo con vosotras no babeo ni soy un quejica, sois vosotras las que decís que me parezco al de Pasión de gavilanes, me tocáis el brazo y luego nada.
> En mi pueblo eso tiene un nombre, empieza por "cali" y termina en "pollas".



"Me tocáis el brazo y luego nada"

Lolazo.


----------



## Persea (16 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi caso no puedo irme, tengo un familiar dependiente



¿Todavia seguimos con este hilo de victimismo perpetuo y excusas de pajero nuncafollista? No mientas, los familiares con dependencia proporcionan paguitas a sus cuidadores.

Hay una frase muy famosa que dice "¿que prefieres, tener la razon o ser feliz?" y esta claro lo que tu eliges.


----------



## Carpulux (16 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Creo que el principal "defecto" que tienes, y lo pongo entre comillas porque cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente lo vería como una virtud, es que eres demasiado buena persona. Un buenazo y eso ahuyenta a las chortinas y no tan chortinas. Vivimos en una sociedad enferma y sin valores (Netflix contribuye mucho a eso) y da mucha lástima que personas que merecemos la pena objetivamente seamos totalmente invisibles a las mujeres.
> 
> Si fueses un hijo de puta las llevarías de calle, pero no es el caso. Y deberías estar orgulloso de ello. No merece ninguna estar a tu lado, aunque nos joda en el fondo a los hombres que somos así, porque yo me incluyo en ese saco en el que estás. Incluso se podría decir que mi situación es todavía peor que la tuya y soy consciente que ese es mi principal "defecto"; ser buena persona.



Añade uno más por aquí. Además de ser tan bueno creo que la he cagado o vete a saber. ¿Y cómo te haces el malo si no te sale?.

Si somos de ese modo además nos llevan al calabozo fácil, es una encrucijada.


----------



## Avioncito (16 Nov 2022)

Se acabo el remar, putos negreros de los cojones, ya estoy cenando y como Dios en casa.

@WalterWhite Dinos al menos de si la placita es local, autonómica o a nivel estatal.

En cuanto pueda...


----------



## Avioncito (16 Nov 2022)

Que competencia?, Si hay pila puestos diferentes jajajaaj, solo hablo de ámbito, no de que tipo de opo...

Bueno, déjalo jeje


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Turno de 15 a 23 liquidado.
Se me ha hecho interminable, desde las 19 ya quería escaparme.
Muchos ratos muertos con compañeros con los que no tengo feeling y chortinas que solo quieren hablar pero no intimar.
Al final he salido de allí muy agotado a pesar de haber poco trabajo, con los huevos cargados por las chortinas y triste porque mañana tengo el mismo turno otra vez.
DERROICIÓN.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de 15 a 23 liquidado.
> Se me ha hecho interminable, desde las 19 ya quería escaparme.
> Muchos ratos muertos con compañeros con los que no tengo feeling y chortinas que solo quieren hablar pero no intimar.
> Al final he salido de allí muy agotado a pesar de haber poco trabajo, con los huevos cargados por las chortinas y triste porque mañana tengo el mismo turno otra vez.
> DERROICIÓN.



buff mañana otra vez...joder sería mejor casi estar en Passchendale y vivir Historia

eres consciente de que un profesorcete que se toca los huevos currará 6 horas (efectivas 3-4) y saldrá a las 2 o 3, y cobrará 2000 euros o más GRACIAS A REMEROS COMO NOSOTROS


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Y mañana, otra vez de 15 a 23.
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A mi me pasa al revés, los meses que he estado parado han sido de largo los mejores de mi vida. Días y días haciendo lo que me daba la gana. O directamente no haciendo nada, que todavía es mejor que hacer lo que me da la gana. Recuerdo que la última vez que me despidieron, en esos meses de paro coincidió que salió el Grand Theft Auto San Andreas para PS2 ¿Pudo ser en 2004? Fui a comprarlo por la mañana al GAME donde lo tenía reservado, menuda enganchada con aquel juego días y días mientras disfrutaba de no tener que currar y cobraba a final de mes del SEPE.
> 
> Soy alérgico al trabajo y punto, como hay gente que es alérgica a otras cosas, pues a mi el trabajo me mata lentamente. Me da igual que sea en la privada o de funcionario, me parece una reputísima mierda tener que ir a trabajar, como soy feliz es trincando paguita y levantándome a las tantas.



Es que tienes toda la puta razón, oh hay adictos a los videojuegos pero si es el puto ordenador del curro eso no es malo, anda ya...


----------



## XRL (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuándo dices una amiga te refieres a una gorda o una Charo, a que sí?
> Otro día cuento lo de una obesa mórbida del curro que me ha dicho varias veces a ver cuando la invito a cenar, que tengo buen culo y que el Viernes se queda solita en casa por si quiero ir a hacerle compañía...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259790



hostia eso si que es la muerte en vida,estar rodeado de charos y gordas

vomito

lo bueno de los trabajos físicos es que no hay mujeres que te hagan vomitar al verlas

algo bueno tenian que tener


----------



## Mindszenty (17 Nov 2022)

A remar


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> hostia eso si que es la muerte en vida,estar rodeado de charos y gordas
> 
> vomito
> 
> ...



Tambiên hay muchas chortinas apetecibles.
Yo lo paso muy mal viéndolas con esas tetitas y esos culazos, todo el turno de jijajeo, me piropean y luego cuando les digo de quedar ninguna quiere tema con el viejo Fargo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tambiên hay muchas chortinas apetecibles.
> Yo lo paso muy mal viéndolas con esas tetitas y esos culazos, todo el turno de jijajeo, me piropean y luego cuando les digo de quedar ninguna quiere tema con el viejo Fargo.



Eso es que te vacilan o te calientan la polla...


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Eso es que te vacilan o te calientan la polla...



Básicamente, es duro salir de allí todos los días con los huevos cargados.
Solo me hacen caso las Charos y las focas marinas, a pesar de estar mazadete del gym.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Follar con una chortina del curro para mí sería triunfar por todo lo alto, aún no he tirado la toalla.
Es lo único bueno que se puede sacar del aeropuerto, aparte del modesto sueldo que me pagan todos los meses.


----------



## Murray's (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Follar con una chortina del curro para mí sería triunfar por todo lo alto, aún no he tirado la toalla.
> Es lo único bueno que se puede sacar del aeropuerto, aparte del modesto sueldo que me pagan todos los meses.




Antes de ser despedido o termines tu contrato empieza a tirar ficha , si sale bien.. has triunfado, si sale mal no tendrás que volver a ver a las chortinas, ese es el truco.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Todos los días llego a casa solo como un perro, me planteo para qué cojones sigo remando.
"Ejj que el dinero da la felicidad".
Decidme, qué voy a comprarme con el dinero?
Una tele?
La play 5?
Se supone que con eso es suficiente?
Seguiría estando solo con esos cacharros, y al día siguiente otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Sabéis lo que no se puede comprar con dinero?
El amor.
Para qué quieres 1000 cacharros electrónicos, ir de viaje, comprarte un cochazo si siempre vas tú solo y nadie te quiere?


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

En fin, esta tarde otra vez de 15 a 23.
Me ha dado el bajón nuncafollista, estar rodeado de chortinas en el curro no ayuda.
Es como si te gustaran los pasteles, te pasaras 8 horas en la pastelería viéndolos, oliéndolos y nunca te comes ninguno.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sabéis lo que no se puede comprar con dinero?
> El amor.
> Para qué quieres 1000 cacharros electrónicos, ir de viaje, comprarte un cochazo si siempre vas tú solo y nadie te quiere?



Según el tipo de coche, se intuye también un status. Un buen coche siempre suele atraer chortinas, no es lo mismo que te vean llegar al aeropuerto en un Seat Ibiza que en un Audi A3 por ejemplo.

Pero no es aplicable 100%


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Según el tipo de coche, se intuye también un status. Un buen coche siempre suele atraer chortinas, no es lo mismo que te vean llegar al aeropuerto en un Seat Ibiza que en un Audi A3 por ejemplo.
> 
> Pero no es aplicable 100%



Yo tengo un audi a4...


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Mi teoría es que los coches les dan totalmente igual porque todas ya se habrán subido en varios bmw y audi de sus ligues.
No les impresiona un buen coche.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo tengo un audi a4...



Buen coche, a mi siempre me ha gustado el A4, sobre todo el de la 4 generación en adelante. Debería ser un imán de chortinas.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Buen coche, a mi siempre me ha gustado el A4, sobre todo el de la 4 generación en adelante. Debería ser un imán de chortinas.



Yo tengo el primero, es de 1998.
Ahora estâ jodido de pintura, pero cuando empecé en el curro lo tenía limpio y reluciente, y tampoco me comía nada (aunque cuando empecé aún tenía novia).


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi teoría es que los coches les dan totalmente igual porque todas ya se habrán subido en varios bmw y audi de sus ligues.
> No les impresiona un buen coche.



A ver, los cojones, es como un juego de rol, le pones al paisano, mañaco alfismo, una espada gorda, una armadura...

Pues la vida es lo mismo, subes nivel teniendo cosas caras... un Bemeta un iPhone, ropa, cash, apartentos.... si no eres mañaco necesitas items y un entornito también.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Pero vamos, la que se te acerque en función del coche que tengas es porque es una interesada. Esas no convienen.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A ver, los cojones, es como un juego de rol, le pones al paisano, mañaco alfismo, una espada gorda, una armadura...
> 
> Pues la vida es lo mismo, subes nivel teniendo cosas caras... un Bemeta un iPhone, ropa, cash, apartentos.... si no eres mañaco necesitas items y un entornito también.



Esto es cierto, pero a mi no me gustaría tener a mi lado a una tipa que me quiere por lo que tengo. Me gustaría que me quisiese por lo que soy.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Esto es cierto, pero a mi no me gustaría tener a mi lado a una tipa que me quiere por lo que tengo. Me gustaría que me quisiese por lo que soy.



Pues a mí ya me da igual que me quieran por lo que tengo, mientras se bajen las bragas me da lo mismo.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues a mí ya me da igual que me quieran por lo que tengo, mientras se bajen las bragas me da lo mismo.



Igual es una pregunta un poco obvia, pero ¿has probado a usar Tinder? Si vives en las islas, debe haber mucho para elegir por el trajín continuo de personas. Siempre y cuando no te importen ese tipo de relaciones esporádicas.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Igual es una pregunta un poco obvia, pero ¿has probado a usar Tinder? Si vives en las islas, debe haber mucho para elegir por el trajín continuo de personas. Siempre y cuando no te importen ese tipo de relaciones esporádicas.



No uso ninguna red social, ni Facebook, Instagram, Tinder ni nada.
Solo tiro fichas a las del aeropuerto.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A ver, los cojones, es como un juego de rol, le pones al paisano, mañaco alfismo, una espada gorda, una armadura...
> 
> Pues la vida es lo mismo, subes nivel teniendo cosas caras... un Bemeta un iPhone, ropa, cash, apartentos.... si no eres mañaco necesitas items y un entornito también.



Imagina que no tienes esas cosas y tampoco quieres estar matándote a currar para tenerlas.
Qué harías entonces?


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No uso ninguna red social, ni Facebook, Instagram, Tinder ni nada.
> Solo tiro fichas a las del aeropuerto.



Yo tampoco, paso de todas esas mierdas.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo tampoco, paso de todas esas mierdas.



Es que me parece rebajarse.
Ojo, todo lo que estoy contando es de un tío que no se rebaja: no les digo piropos, no voy detrás, me río de ellas...
Solo me rebajo cuando les digo de quedar, y ahí es cuando me dan el hachazo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Imagina que no tienes esas cosas y tampoco quieres estar matándote a currar para tenerlas.
> Qué harías entonces?



Pajas y Doritos.

Lo mejor que te podría pasar es dejar ese curro, yo ahora estoy "trabajando" y gano mucho más que tú, eres licenciado pero dejas que la vida te pisotee con un curro de mierda.

Apúntate a todas las bolsas de interinos, es meter el morro, aquí llaman mucho en todas, las tías siempre se apuntan a todas esas cosas, en eso nos llevan ventaja.

Busca un trabajo mejor.

En dos horas ventilo todo, he salido con la chavala esta, he mirado internet y ahora curro un rato, he llegado a las 9 y cuarto y a las 10 y media estaba con el café, ahora estoy foreando, a las 3 y cuarto me piro para no alcanzar a Charo por el camino...


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pajas y Doritos.
> 
> Lo mejor que te podría pasar es dejar ese curro, yo ahora estoy "trabajando" y gano mucho más que tú, eres licenciado pero dejas que la vida te pisotee con un curro de mierda.
> 
> ...



Te lo has montado bien.


----------



## IMPULSES (17 Nov 2022)

AUN NO NOS HEMOS PUESTO DE ACUERDO PARA DEJAR DE PAGAR IMPUESTOS?


----------



## Mindszenty (17 Nov 2022)

O chortinas o dejamos el remo


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

A mí me duele gastar el dinero porque me ha costado mucho ganarlo.
Me pasó con lo del bmw de segunda mano, recordé todos los meses de remo para reunir ese dinero y al final no me lo compré.


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Por otra parte, alguno se estará preguntando para qué cojones he ahorrado (y sigo ahorrando) el dinero.
Voy a ser sincero con vosotros: no tengo ni idea.
En un principio era para retirarme del remo unos años y vivir gastando mi "botín" hasta que se me acabe, pero ya no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Nov 2022)

Mañana tengo reunion para planificar mi abandono del remo para el estado, despues de 20 años ya toca remar solo para mi.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Nov 2022)

Farguito maricon julandron y remeron


----------



## Fargo (17 Nov 2022)

Además, mi madre ya ha dejado claro que no está dispuesta a que viva en su casa "de gorra" sin trabajar ni nada.
Podría irme de alquiler, con 50.000 en la cuenta haciendo cálculos aguantaría 4 años sin remar y sin ingresos, gastando 1000 todos los meses.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí me duele gastar el dinero porque me ha costado mucho ganarlo.
> Me pasó con lo del bmw de segunda mano, recordé todos los meses de remo para reunir ese dinero y al final no me lo compré.



El A4 es un señor coche aunque sea viejo, si te hace el apaño y funciona bien es perfecto.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por otra parte, alguno se estará preguntando para qué cojones he ahorrado (y sigo ahorrando) el dinero.
> Voy a ser sincero con vosotros: no tengo ni idea.
> En un principio era para retirarme del remo unos años y vivir gastando mi "botín" hasta que se me acabe, pero ya no lo tengo tan claro.



Invierte en ladrillo, siempre y cuando puedas pagar a tocateja o con poca hipoteca. Siempre hay gangas por ahí, por lo menos no se come el dinero la inflación.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Además, mi madre ya ha dejado claro que no está dispuesta a que viva en su casa "de gorra" sin trabajar ni nada.
> Podría irme de alquiler, con 50.000 en la cuenta haciendo cálculos aguantaría 4 años sin remar y sin ingresos, gastando 1000 todos los meses.



Eso no sería inteligente.


----------



## XRL (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tambiên hay muchas chortinas apetecibles.
> Yo lo paso muy mal viéndolas con esas tetitas y esos culazos, todo el turno de jijajeo, me piropean y luego cuando les digo de quedar ninguna quiere tema con el viejo Fargo.



si pero pasan de ti mientras se follan a otros y tu con las ganas

si te juntas con chortis y no quieren nada lo pasas peor porque te quedas con las ganas 

no se que es peor,eso o trabajar con charos u orcos bolleras de 20 que no te atraen pero no te dan ganas de follarlas y quedarte con las ganas xd


----------



## XRL (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pero vamos, la que se te acerque en función del coche que tengas es porque es una interesada. Esas no convienen.



todos somos interesados,o tu si pudieras elegir entre liarte una rica o una pobre no te irias con la rica?

o entre guapa y fea no te irias con la guapa?

cuanto mas puedas ofrecer a mas abarcaras,mira las tias buenas como tienen miles de pollas detrás babeando

igual que los ricos que se juntan con mujeres florero y no con charos,pues eso


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> todos somos interesados,o tu si pudieras elegir entre liarte una rica o una pobre no te irias con la rica?
> 
> o entre guapa y fea no te irias con la guapa?
> 
> ...



Prefiero a alguna que sea buena persona aunque sea pobre. Para mi es IMPERATIVO que sea buena persona, y si es guapa pues lógicamente mucho mejor. En cuanto al físico evidentemente hay líneas que tampoco voy a cruzar aunque sea buena persona, con que no sea un orco y tenga un físico normal me valdría.


----------



## XRL (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Prefiero a alguna que sea buena persona aunque sea pobre. Para mi es IMPERATIVO que sea buena persona, y si es guapa pues lógicamente mucho mejor. En cuanto al físico evidentemente hay líneas que tampoco voy a cruzar aunque sea buena persona, con que no sea un orco y tenga un físico normal me valdría.



claro,yo prefiero que tenga un cuerpazo,tenga 18 años,sea guapa,sea rica y buena persona

pero como yo no tengo nada de eso pues no puedo obtener lo mismo xd

para mi el emperativo es que tenga buen cuerpo,sea guapa y me folle,aunque sea una subnormal,con que me la folle una vez ya me vale aunque luego no quiera saber nada de mi 

yo es que solo las busco para follar,nada mas,por eso me da lo mismo como sean de forma de ser


----------



## Eremita (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por otra parte, alguno se estará preguntando para qué cojones he ahorrado (y sigo ahorrando) el dinero.
> Voy a ser sincero con vosotros: no tengo ni idea.
> En un principio era para retirarme del remo unos años y vivir gastando mi "botín" hasta que se me acabe, pero ya no lo tengo tan claro.



Y para que vas a gastarlo sin ton ni son?
Qué sentido tiene vivir tan al día que tengas que esperar con ansia el día de cobro?
A mi me parece patético lo anterior, ya no digo de ahorrar sistemáticamente, ni de tener un paupérrimo colchón (esterilla de paja mejor) que te permita sobrevivir en modo liquen 3 meses. Es que da grima ver a la gente esperando el ingreso de su nómina, y cambiando de banco para cobrar 12 horas antes.
Y si no sabes porque ahorras, enhorabuena, has alcanzado la iluminación y no volverás a sentir placer por poseer baratijas y cuentas de cristal.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Nov 2022)

Ahorrar todo también es tontería...

Que sepáis que las tías sin miran la pasta, el guardia civil montonero novio de la abogadilla con la que salgo al café ha comprado su segundo piso... con dos años más que el autor del hilo... también me enseña fotos de ella en barco y cosas así...

Jojojojojo, como para ligar con la burbuja del papo que hay con un sueldo de 1000 euros y de casapapis versus 2k y dos pisos además de placita y traje verde con pistola.

Mi parienta me pregunta que si salgo al café con ella y tengo festival de mamadas, no se ni cómo puede pensar remotamente que me la puedo follar porque hasta me revisa el móvil.

Voy a dormir una siesta, deja ese curro por otro mejor Fargo , es tu ruina física, moral y sentimentalmente...


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Además, mi madre ya ha dejado claro que no está dispuesta a que viva en su casa "de gorra" sin trabajar ni nada.
> Podría irme de alquiler, con 50.000 en la cuenta haciendo cálculos aguantaría 4 años sin remar y sin ingresos, gastando 1000 todos los meses.



Y después?


----------



## Avioncito (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Buen coche, a mi siempre me ha gustado el A4, sobre todo el de la 4 generación en adelante. Debería ser un imán de chortinas.



Están que te atracan por un utilitario, como para pillar un A4, y me imagino que le querrías con chuches (extras).


----------



## Avioncito (17 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> claro,yo prefiero que tenga un cuerpazo,tenga 18 años,sea guapa,sea rica y buena persona
> 
> pero como yo no tengo nada de eso pues no puedo obtener lo mismo xd
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con el compañero, Buena persona


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Además, mi madre ya ha dejado claro que no está dispuesta a que viva en su casa "de gorra" sin trabajar ni nada.
> Podría irme de alquiler, con 50.000 en la cuenta haciendo cálculos aguantaría 4 años sin remar y sin ingresos, gastando 1000 todos los meses.



También puedes vivir en una tienda de campaña y durarás mas tiempo. Ya de tirar la vida por el retrete mejor hacerlo con estilo.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (17 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Según el tipo de coche, se intuye también un status. Un buen coche siempre suele atraer chortinas, no es lo mismo que te vean llegar al aeropuerto en un Seat Ibiza que en un Audi A3 por ejemplo.
> 
> Pero no es aplicable 100%



Ese es un consejo de mierda. Uno de los errores típicos de los remeros es dejarse los euros en uno de esos trastos que a su vez genera mas gastos que un coche discreto. El dinero mejor invertido a largo a años vista, y luego cuando ya haya una suma en condiciones ya te comprarás el caprichito, auque es probable que ya no lo quieras entonces. Lonchafinismo y vida frugal hasta que haya dinero de verdad. A las chortinas además se la suda el coche que tengas. Lo que quieren es al mañaquito subnormal de turno


----------



## Mentalharm (17 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es guapa y tiene buen culo, la única pega es que tiene 40 años.
> No puedo follar y huir, es una encargadilla del trabajo.
> Tendría que tener mucho tacto tras el polvo, hacer que sea ella la que no quiera quedar más porque se merece algo mejor...
> Hay mucho riesgo, por otro lado un polvo es un polvo, y hace mucho tiempo que no echo uno.



Fargo cómo vas con este tema? Yo hoy me la he triscado, de momento bien pero espero que no repercuta en mi trabajo, a ella se la veía como si le hubiese tocado la lotería, un poco de mal rollo eso pero bien. A lo hecho pecho y ya veremos qué pasa, total la vida son dos dias


----------



## Mentalharm (17 Nov 2022)

Ya, bueno, de hambre no creo que muera. Veo más cerca morir de derroicion y autosabotaje, de ahí mis decisiones


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Nov 2022)

Tengo de fondo puesto FIRST DATES:

Y hay una parejita madura: Ella 55 (Vidente), Él más o menos de la misma edad.

Y ha soltado la charo vidente: *"A ver... es una persona que puede vivir sin trabajar, es muy interesante ...."*

La verdad que la charo de 55 era mona, él no lo era tanto....
pero le ha parecido SUPERINTERESANTE que puede vivir sin trabajar (ha comentado el hombre que ha sido muchos años empresario... y seguramente, estará viviendo de rentas de que haya vendido su empresa o algo asi, o habrá delegado y vivira de los beneficios que le de el negocio).

El caso es que a la charo le ha parecido SUPERINTERESANTE QUE PUEDA VIVIR SIN TRABAJAR....



Tonto, tonto... mierda mierda.... Se han dicho que si para la 2ª cita.


----------



## qpow (17 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ese es un consejo de mierda. Uno de los errores típicos de los remeros es dejarse los euros en uno de esos trastos que a su vez genera mas gastos que un coche discreto. El dinero mejor invertido a largo a años vista, y luego cuando ya haya una suma en condiciones ya te comprarás el caprichito, auque es probable que ya no lo quieras entonces. Lonchafinismo y vida frugal hasta que haya dinero de verdad. A las chortinas además se la suda el coche que tengas. Lo que quieren es al mañaquito subnormal de turno



Ese post es un comentario o un hecho, como lo quieras llamar, no es un consejo. Es más, si sigues leyendo el hilo, aconsejo a Fargo a seguir con el A4 que tiene.


----------



## Avioncito (17 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Fargo cómo vas con este tema? Yo hoy me la he triscado, de momento bien pero espero que no repercuta en mi trabajo, a ella se la veía como si le hubiese tocado la lotería, un poco de mal rollo eso pero bien. A lo hecho pecho y ya veremos qué pasa, total la vida son dos dias



Te la has empotrado contra el teclado? Jajajaja


----------



## Murray's (17 Nov 2022)

Asco de vida.


----------



## hartman (17 Nov 2022)

paguita o placita o muerte.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Te la has empotrado contra el teclado? Jajajaja



En su imaginación si, no es tan fácil follar...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> paguita o placita o muerte.



Yo tengo un gran activo, tengo MUY BUENA memoria. Soy programador (por ahora aficionado, aunque con estudios medios de ello) y no sé si tendrá que ver, pero tengo un memorión buenisimo.

Lo que ocurre es que me pasa como a Fargo, por una serie de circunstancias laborales (que más o menos he contado) y personales (que no he contado), me siento asqueado y desilusionado, cansado y desmotivado... no me encuentro con fuerzas para meterme a estudiar una oposición y sé que seria una buena idea intentarlo.

Y lo peor de todo... que aunque mi intención es ingresar al mercado de I.T como desarrollador en 2023 de alguna manera y siendo consciente de que tragaré mierda por un tubo (aunque sentado), me imagino el horario de desarrollador en una consultora o empresa y se me quitan las ganas de todo incluso a pesar de que pueda mejorar salarialmente.

En fin @Fargo, currar hay que currar, nadie nos va a pagar las facturas, pero de algún modo tendremos que hacer un gran esfuerzo para quitarnos la desmotivación por la vida que arrastramos ¿no crees?, si no, no habrá manera de avanzar.

No sé si tendrá que ver, pero NOVIEMBRE me parece un més deprimente.... previo a la navidad, al fin del año, a la consciencia de que eres un año más viejo y haciendo balance de que tu vida ha avanzado poco o nada.

Lo sé, quitamos las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Nov 2022)

No, no me referia opositar para IT. Si voy a la privada (probablemente) iré a IT ya que eso es en lo que me he formado y lo que me gusta. Pero si intentara opositar seria a lo que hubiese. Como si fuera conserje de algún sitio.

Tengo un amigo que laboralmente por circunstancias ha sido laboralmente bastante proscrito, se ha sacado una oposición, es conserje de una institución de la DGA, esta más contento que chupito. Turnos rotativos (VALE), algunos fines de SEMANA (VALE), pero que si moscosos, días de libre disposición y tal y cual y pascual. Bueno, la nómina bastante guapa y abultada para lo que hace.... ya vés tú (conserje, gestionar llamadas, gestionar relaciones con servicios técnicos o gremios cuando hay averias... controlar quien entra y quien sale.... lo típico de un conserje vaya).

Ya vés tú... y un nominón bastante guapo por lo que me ha dicho para lo que hace (que lo haria cualquier gilipollas) no me dió exactamente el importe, pero alrededor de los 2500 euros limpios al més.

Ya quisieran los RESPONSABLES DE SECCIÓN NOVATOS de mi HIPERMERCADO, que entran entre 25-30 y pocos de años, cobrar esa nómina.

3000 PAVOS al més, cobra un responsable de Sección en concreto de mi hipermercado y porque acumula antigüedad y cobra ese sueldo por herencia de un cargo que desapareció (responsable de planta). Y los novatos no llegan a 1800 euros. Horario: Partido, todo el puto día en el hiper: Gestiona las entradas y salidas de mercancia, tu equipo de trabajo, el margén, la llegada a objetivos, las chupadas de polla a los mandamases que vienen a hacer visitas y tienen que quedarse a reuniones y preparar tienda para tenerla bonita y haciendo más horas que un reloj....

Ni punto de comparación.

Como si fuera una oposición para limpiar suelos de un consultorio con la punta la polla.... me daria igual.


----------



## XRL (17 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Yo estoy con el compañero, Buena persona



pues buscate una delgada fea latina,para mi son las menos malas 

pero claro tienes que tener dinero para sus proyectos de futuro

yo por eso paso de relaciones con princesas disney y solo sexo,putes o porno


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Voy a dormir una siesta, deja ese curro por otro mejor Fargo , es tu ruina física, moral y sentimentalmente...



Derroición, chavales.
He salido a las 23 de la galera tras coincidir con una coneja de las nuevas de 22 a 23 solos ella y yo porque todos los demás ya habían terminado su turno.
29 años, rubia, guapa de cara, antes de llegar al aeropuerto era camarera de discoteca. Me estuvo contando que ha estado trabajando en Ibiza, Fuerteventura, Madrid...
Vamos, que la chica ha visto mundo.
A las 23 los dos terminábamos el turno, a ella ha venido a buscarla su novio al aeropuerto, mientras yo me iba solo por la terminal al parking solitario donde estaba mi viejo Audi A4 TDI.
Arranqué y me alejé del aeropuerto con el regusto amargo con el que salgo todos los días, una mezcla entre cansancio del remo, apatía y nuncafollismo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> *También puedes vivir en una tienda de campaña *y durarás mas tiempo. Ya de tirar la vida por el retrete mejor hacerlo con estilo.



O en el coche como Lobo estepario, la tienda de campaña es para ricos.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Asco de vida.



Ya no tengo ganas de nada, veo a mi madre jubilada todo el día de buen humor con su pensión y yo remando como un gilipollas.
Llego del remo y me pregunta por qué estoy de mal humor, callado...
Si le parece me pongo a cantar tras llegar reventado del trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Fargo cómo vas con este tema? Yo hoy me la he triscado, de momento bien pero espero que no repercuta en mi trabajo, a ella se la veía como si le hubiese tocado la lotería, un poco de mal rollo eso pero bien. A lo hecho pecho y ya veremos qué pasa, total la vida son dos dias



Bien hecho, amigo.
Yo no he coincidido con la Charo, podría mandarle un whatsapp kamikaze de quedar una tarde que libremos los dos pero no quiero jugármela.
Os recuerdo que es una encargadilla, terreno pantanoso.
He tenido muy malos resultados por precipitarme, esperaré un poco a ver qué hace la Charo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que me pasa como a Fargo, por una serie de circunstancias laborales (que más o menos he contado) y personales (que no he contado), me siento asqueado y desilusionado, cansado y desmotivado... *no me encuentro con fuerzas para meterme a estudiar una oposición *y sé que seria una buena idea intentarlo.



Me pasa lo mismo, el remo te quita las ganas de hacer otras cosas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Era camarera de discoteca. Me estuvo contando que ha estado trabajando en Ibiza, Fuerteventura, Madrid...
> Vamos, que la chica ha visto mundo.
> A las 23 los dos terminábamos el turno, a ella ha venido a buscarla su novio al aeropuerto, mientras yo me iba solo por la terminal al parking solitario donde estaba mi viejo Audi A4 TDI.



Ha visto rabos, le echo unos 700.000 kilómetros de rabo con esas historias, ya tiene que perder compresion y dar muchas averías y disgustos.

El novio va a buscarla para que no se la follen y en su función de taxista.

Yo voy a heredar un TDI de esos pero está muy bien de chapa y es el 110, ya tengo hasta pensado como ciclarlo, mi madre me dijo que lo trajese una temporada.


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Derroición, chavales.
> He salido a las 23 de la galera tras coincidir con una coneja de las nuevas de 22 a 23 solos ella y yo porque todos los demás ya habían terminado su turno.
> 29 años, rubia, guapa de cara, antes de llegar al aeropuerto era camarera de discoteca. Me estuvo contando que ha estado trabajando en Ibiza, Fuerteventura, Madrid...
> Vamos, que la chica ha visto mundo.
> ...



todas esas tienen miles de tios buenos y con pasta,tu solo compartes el remo con ellas para que les sea mas llevadero pero no quieren nada contigo xd

se van a otras ciudades y trabajan y follan como y cuando quieren y tienen a miles detrás

no hay nada que hacer contra eso,aceptalo

desde el instituto y universidad ya ves como se sacan sus novios con motos-coches y estos super baboso detrás con ellas haciendo lo que sea 

competir contra millones de hombres arrastrados es imposible si eres hombre promedio,solo puedes competir siendo un chad


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> todas esas tienen miles de tios buenos y con pasta,tu solo compartes el remo con ellas para que les sea mas llevadero pero no quieren nada contigo xd
> 
> se van a otras ciudades y trabajan y follan como y cuando quieren y tienen a miles detrás
> 
> no hay nada que hacer contra eso,aceptalo



Fargo es un poco pringado, con el bemeta y unos gramos de farlopa inventándose que es camello, un fajo de billetes para enseñar ( sacar 2000 euros para pagar unos cubatas) y unas golden cadenas la tenía mamándole la polla, está en ambiente choni total... y decír que va a hostiar a fulano o mengano y contar que se folla a todas, así se liga con chonis, y mentir, invitarla a viajes que nunca le vas a pagar...


No sé cómo después de ir a la universidad te has quedado de lumpen proletariado Fargo, sin acritud.


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo es un poco pringado, con el bemeta y unos gramos de farlopa inventándose que es camello, un fajo de billetes para enseñar ( sacar 2000 euros para pagar unos cubatas) y unas golden cadenas la tenía mamándole la polla, está en ambiente choni total... y decír que va a hostiar a fulano o mengano y contar que se folla a todas, así se liga con chonis.
> 
> No sé cómo después de ir a la universidad te has quedado de lumpen proletariado Fargo, sin acritud.



pues no hay gente con titulo universitario en empleos de mierda o sin trabajar porque es todo basura lo que hay xd

eso no tiene nada que ver como no sean carreras con buenas salidas

pero el tema no ese

el tema es que cualquier chavala de 20-30 que esté buena tiene a hombres arrastrados a su culo 24/7 para que no se las quiten pagando hipotecas, haciendo hijos y lo que sea

luego de los 30 tienen hijos-engordan-muro y ya no valen pa na

pues eso es lo que hay con las jóvenes que estén buenas

a no ser que te buscas una del montón eso es contra lo que compites

ahí tienes el ejemplo de chinos o panchos que si no curran la tia se busca a otro rapidito xd

vaya vida de esclavo por un coño como decia el profeta



gracias a estos hombres los demás no catamos nada porque no nos matamos como ellos o si catamos es con una mediania que se piensa especial porque quedes con ella para follar xd

pero bueno gracias a eso sigue la civilización xd

lo de hacerse pasar por cani para follar con chonis yo lo descartaria,no hay que rebajarse al lumpen por follar


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya hombre, si eso lo sé yo.
> Solo cuento cosas que vivo en la galera, tranquilo.
> Todavía se dice xd?



pasa en el insti-universidad-trabajos-calle-discos-donde sea

tios que las tratan como si fueran diosas pagafanteando y haciendo lo imposible por ellas

si con tias feas sin ningun atractivo ya se las echan de pareja como si fueran tesoros

solo tienes que ver los youtubers esos caraguapis o como se llamen,un feo pero de cuerpo normal con una gordaca y tratándola como si fuese un tesoro xd

pues si con una gordaca ya hay baboseo imagina una del monton fea o follable,no te digo ya una potente como las chonis follables

mira los frikis o los heavys de antes todos cambiando sus maneras de vestir para ligarse a las feas que son de esa tribu urbana

gente con motos gordas,cochazos,pisos en buenas zonas,que se ciclan,que se matan al gym,que se matan a ganar dinero,etc...

y todo eso lo hacen para estar con tias follables 

no es que no seas valido para estar con ellas,es que tienen miles de tios que se matan por ellas como si fueran tesoros


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no es que no seas valido para estar con ellas,es que tienen miles de tios que se matan por ellas como si fueran tesoros



Yo estoy hasta las pelotas de que mi felicidad dependa del caso que me hagan las tías.
Tengo que trabajar el desapego, leer a Buda y retirarme a las montañas de una vez.
Pero antes de eso me gustaría echar unos últimos polvos con chonis barriobajeras, en ello estoy.


----------



## Mindszenty (18 Nov 2022)

A remar


----------



## Mindszenty (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo las tías son unas putas


----------



## junio (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Bueno, me dispongo a teclear con desgana un rato.

No es por nada, yo tengo una parte macarra y es la que tira del carro con el tema tías y en las crisis personales además se me da bien comerles la cabeza, yo vivo en casa de mi parienta, y no pago nada, los gastos, que es lo lógico.

No es una gorda tampoco, la conocí con una coleta de macarra vikingo y con muchas denuncias, creo que les gusta que seas un capullo integral, ligas más así que siendo un llorica, además estaba liado con otra cuando la conocí, osea que es importante que salgas con otras tías ...

El macarrismo es algo natural en mi.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Coincido con usted, amigo.
Solo tiro fichas a las del aeropuerto, no voy a ningún sitio de caza a ligar (discotecas, playa, fiestas, eventos, viajes).
No tengo Instagram ni redes (otro lugar para cazar).
Alguna vez he ido de tiendas con la ropa del aeropuerto y he notado que las tías me miran, alguna se pensará que soy ejecutivo o algo así porque el uniforme es pantalón de traje, camisa blanca de botones y zapatos negros.
Pero como soy callado y medio autista tampoco les digo nada...
Las del curro con las que podría tener algo (Charos y obesas mórbidas) las he rechazado por principios.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues buscate una delgada fea latina,para mi son las menos malas
> 
> pero claro tienes que tener dinero para sus proyectos de futuro
> 
> yo por eso paso de relaciones con princesas disney y solo sexo,putes o porno




Nadie habla de princesas disney ni de charogeneralillos, hay término medio.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fargo las tías son unas putas



Cuando no les gustas son mala gente.
Cuando les gustas te tratan como un rey.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Hablando de tías y sin poner fotos, pido disculpas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo fracasado subnormal, que carrerita hiciste jajjajaj


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Fargo fracasado subnormal, que carrerita hiciste jajjajaj



Hice ADE, tú en la vida real también eres un fracasado, pero aquí te montas tus películas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hice ADE, tú en la vida real también eres un fracasado, pero aquí te montas tus películas.



Unas pelis de la hostia jajja fraca, ade y estás de remero jajjaja menudo fraca la virgen. Con tus 50 k y tú carrerita no te da para hacer tu empresa subnormal? Cagao pringao y maricon


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Unas pelis de la hostia jajja fraca, ade y estás de remero jajjaja menudo fraca la virgen. Con tus 50 k y tú carrerita no te da para hacer tu empresa subnormal? Cagao pringao y maricon



Claro, cómo no se me había ocurrido antes?
Igual es por todos los impuestos que hay que pagar y jugarme todo mi dinero a que vaya bien una pyme.
Tú lo que quieres es que pierda mi dinero, maldito pizzero envidioso y maricón.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Claro, cómo no se me había ocurrido antes?
> Igual es por todos los impuestos que hay que pagar y jugarme todo mi dinero a que vaya bien una pyme.
> Tú lo que quieres es que pierda mi dinero, maldito pizzero envidioso y maricón.



Sí perder lo pierdes igual, inflación real 15% o más, nulas inversiones, en 5 años con los 50 k no compras ni un coche Paco tipo rinol megan.

Siempre puedes seguir comiendo pollas en el airport, que es lo q te gusta masoca subnormal.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Sí perder lo pierdes igual, inflación real 15% o más, nulas inversiones, en 5 años con los 50 k no compras ni un coche Paco tipo rinol megan.



Eso sería muy malo para todos, no solo para mí.
No tendrás tus ahorrillos de la pizzería invertidos en bitcoin?
Pobre pizzero, que pida perdón por su retraso.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso sería muy malo para todos, no solo para mí.
> No tendrás tus ahorrillos de la pizzería invertidos en bitcoin?
> Pobre pizzero, que pida perdón por su retraso.



Compre iag a un pavo tal como te recomendé, llora y come pollas.

Retrasado SUBNORMAL


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Compre iag a un pavo tal como te recomendé, llora y come pollas.
> 
> Retrasado SUBNORMAL



Uyuyuy aquí huele a holdeo.
Has holdeado con cojones, pizzero?


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Bueno chavales, vamos a repasar los horarios:
Tras hacer dos mañanas y dos tardes ahora tengo 4 noches, 3 libres, 1 mañana y 2 tardes.
Podía haber sido peor.


----------



## bsnas (18 Nov 2022)

No me he leido el hilo salvo la ultima pagina y la primera... curras en un aeropuerto? Haciendo que?

A mi no me importaria cambiar el puesto que tengo ahora mismo en mi galera por un puesto en el aeropuerto de mi zona,tipico auxiliar de esos con el camioncito de las maletas dando vueltas por la pista a donde me digan, o tipico que va con el reflectante dandose vueltas por el aeropuerto haciendo no se sabe muy bien que.

Trabajo de puta madre... llegas, haces tu faena mas fisica que intelectual y te piras a tu casa hasta el proximo turno, sin pensar en nada mas, sin aguantar a clientes tocapelotas, sin que tus decisiones o dejadez afecten economicamente a la empresa.

Lo malo es que como en casi todas las empresas medio importantes de este pais tambien hay que tener enchufe o comer pollas para trabajar en un puto aeropuerto.

Tampoco me importaria apretar tornillos en una fabrica de coches, pero otra vez lo mismo... o comer pollas o ser familia de alguien que ya este dentro, ni siquiera teniendo un amigo con padre jubilado ex-jefecillo dentro de esa fabrica me vale.

A tomar por culo todo y todos.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> No me he leido el hilo salvo la ultima pagina y la primera... curras en un aeropuerto? Haciendo que?



No lo he contado en 640 páginas y te lo voy a contar a ti.


bsnas dijo:


> el reflectante dandose vueltas por el aeropuerto haciendo no se sabe muy bien que.
> 
> Trabajo de puta madre... llegas, haces tu faena mas fisica que intelectual y te piras a tu casa hasta el proximo turno, sin pensar en nada mas, sin aguantar a clientes tocapelotas,



No aguantas a clientes tocapelotas, solo aguantas a jefes tironucables, compañeros motosierrables y pasajeros lanzallamables.


bsnas dijo:


> A tomar por culo todo y todos.



Nada hombre, hasta la próxima.


----------



## luron (18 Nov 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> No me he leido el hilo salvo la ultima pagina y la primera... curras en un aeropuerto? Haciendo que?
> 
> A mi no me importaria cambiar el puesto que tengo ahora mismo en mi galera por un puesto en el aeropuerto de mi zona,tipico auxiliar de esos con el camioncito de las maletas dando vueltas por la pista a donde me digan, o tipico que va con el reflectante dandose vueltas por el aeropuerto haciendo no se sabe muy bien que.
> 
> ...



En lo que describes radica el problema de este país y que ya se ha comentado en otros hilos

Es preocupante el incremento de trabajos en los que el salario ya no compensa la formación requerida para el puesto, ni la dedicación, ni el esfuerzo y fatiga intelectual, ni la disponibilidad, ni la preocupación que prácticamente te llevas a casa metida en tu cabeza todos los días.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> En lo que describes radica el problema de este país y que ya se ha comentado en otros hilos
> 
> Es preocupante el incremento de trabajos en los que el salario ya no compensa la formación requerida para el puesto, ni la dedicación, ni el esfuerzo y fatiga intelectual, ni la disponibilidad, ni la preocupación que prácticamente te llevas a casa metida en tu cabeza todos los días.


----------



## Carpulux (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Derroición, chavales.
> 
> *A las 23 los dos terminábamos el turno, a ella ha venido a buscarla su novio al aeropuerto, mientras yo me iba solo por la terminal al parking solitario donde estaba mi viejo Audi A4 TDI.*



Jajajaj lo siento pero me he reído... que pena tú. Nunca es nuestro turno. Y el novio haciendo de mayordomo, no vaya a ser que se vaya con otro...  

Vaya cara se te quedaría. Ignore total a esa Fargo. Que la aguante el novio.



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ha visto rabos, le echo unos 700.000 kilómetros de rabo con esas historias, ya tiene que perder compresion y dar muchas averías y disgustos.
> 
> El novio va a buscarla para que no se la follen y en su función de taxista.





XRL dijo:


> todas esas tienen miles de tíos buenos y con pasta, *tu solo compartes el remo con ellas para que les sea mas llevadero pero no quieren nada contigo xd*



Simplemente, esta es la realidad que se esconde detrás. Dura, pero es lo que hay hoy día.


----------



## Mentalharm (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta las pelotas de que mi felicidad dependa del caso que me hagan las tías.
> Tengo que trabajar el desapego, leer a Buda y retirarme a las montañas de una vez.
> Pero antes de eso me gustaría echar unos últimos polvos con chonis barriobajeras, en ello estoy.



En el fondo creo que es la opción más práctica y recomendable si uno lo piensa racionalmente


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Nov 2022)

¿Este quien es? ¿El lobo estepario ese?

Sin pasar a analizar lo que dice, ese esta puesto hasta arriba de algo.... vaya tio, parece Robinson Crusoe.+


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Este quien es? ¿El lobo estepario ese?
> 
> Sin pasar a analizar lo que dice, ese esta puesto hasta arriba de algo.... vaya tio, parece Robinson Crusoe.+



Un indigente que decía verdades como puños, murió hace años. Dep.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Simplemente, esta es la realidad que se esconde detrás. Dura, pero es lo que hay hoy día.



Pues no estoy de acuerdo, creo que haciendo un par de cambios aún puedo ligarme una chortina.


----------



## qpow (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un indigente que decía verdades como puños, murió hace años. Dep.



Vaya, no lo sabía.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Las mujeras arrastran maletas?


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Las mujeras arrastran maletas?



Todas, viajar es su afición favorita y sus maletas tienen ruedas.
Además, tienen carritos por todo el aeropuerto.


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todas, viajar es su afición favorita y sus maletas tienen ruedas.
> Además, tienen carritos por todo el aeropuerto.



madremia,eso tiene que ser como un psiquiátrico

ahí todas corriendo con sus carros como si les fuera la vida en ello para hacerse la foto de turno y vacilar de ello a sus conocidos


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> madremia,eso tiene que ser como un psiquiátrico
> 
> ahí todas corriendo con sus carros como si les fuera la vida en ello para hacerse la foto de turno y vacilar de ello a sus conocidos



Cuando se concentran todos los vuelos en poco tiempo parece una selva, cientos de chortinas apetecibles y yo les miro el culo a todas.
Un mes currando en el aeropuerto y cualquier tipo normal se convierte en un viejo verde, esto es así.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Chor chor chortinas para Fargo o va a seguir yendo al aeropuerto su puta madre.


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuando se concentran todos los vuelos en poco tiempo parece una selva, cientos de chortinas apetecibles y yo les miro el culo a todas.
> Un mes currando en el aeropuerto y cualquier tipo normal se convierte en un viejo verde, esto es así.



todas corriendo a follarse a todo lo que no pueden follarse aqui por el que diran como moros-negros... y a posturear subiendo sus fotos a instagram

joder que asco de vida xD

lo bueno que asi contribuyen a la economia oye,algo bueno tenía que tener eso


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> todas corriendo a follarse a todo lo que no pueden follarse aqui por el que diran



No amigo, vienen a follar a mi isla y luego se van.


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No amigo, vienen a follar a mi isla y luego se van.



turismo sexual,luego hablan de que los tios se van con panchas o de putas

pero ellas viajan en grupito como secta para eso,para buscar chads empotadrores

sea a ibiza-italia-cuba-africa o donde sea

de chortinas viendo los instagram y luego de charos al africa profunda xd


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> de chortinas viendo los instagram y luego de Charos al africa profunda


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264931



ahora a las charos ya no les hace falta viajar,ya han llenado el pais de moros y negros que se las follan xd

ni tampoco ir a panchilandia a follar,ya han llenado esto de putas de allí


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

las mujeres de 40-60 derroidísimas y gordacas que no tocaria un español en forma ni en sueños

pues a esas se las follan muchos negros y moros de 30-50 años

las que esten delgadas aunque viejas todavía podran buscarse un español de sus edades que se las quiera follar

está lleno de calvos remeros de esas edades encantados de follárselas xd


----------



## liantres (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Remad cabrones. Hoy de 23 a 07.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

También voy al gym y es increíble, ahí se concentran los mejores culos por cada 100.000 habitantes.
Una chortina que haga ejercicios de culo en el gimnasio se le queda un culazo de impresión.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ahorrar todo también es tontería...
> 
> Que sepáis que las tías sin miran la pasta, el guardia civil montonero novio de la abogadilla con la que salgo al café ha comprado su segundo piso... con dos años más que el autor del hilo... también me enseña fotos de ella en barco y cosas así...
> 
> ...



El novio también tiene un BMW serie 1 negro... burbujon del papo, madre mía lo que hay que hacer para pillar material bueno... lo he visto hoy, le faltan solo los tatuajes y las golden cadenas, tampoco es alto es bajito, pero placita, dos pisos y un Bemeta.

No follas porque las entran tíos de este nivel, con los dos pisos el bemeta y la placita follarias fijo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo tu falta de bemeuvismo no es buena decisión para follar chortinas.

Joder, le he dicho, cómo has subido nivel novio con bemeta y pisos y me dice que si... hoy se la lleva de fin de semana, que caro sale follar.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> El novio también tiene un BMW serie 1 negro... burbujon del papo, madre mía lo que hay que hacer para pillar material bueno... lo he visto hoy, le faltan solo los tatuajes y las golden cadenas.



Del BMW no bajan las muy putas.
En mi curro la diferencia la marcan vivir solo y ser superior jerárquico.
Ahí se te pegan como lapas, hay uno que siempre le dice a las nuevas que va a poner una lavadora y las conejas le dicen:
"Ah, vives solo? Jijiji"


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Del BMW no bajan las muy putas.
> En mi curro la diferencia la marcan vivir solo y ser superior jerárquico.
> Ahí se te pegan como lapas, hay uno que siempre le dice a las nuevas que va a poner una lavadora y las conejas le dicen:
> "Ah, vives solo? Jijiji"



Joder es que lleva el noviazgo a velocidad luz, era por todo esto del cash sano, plaza y dos pisos, es buena tía pero es una tía, en dos meses ya es su novio y está preocupara de que se le quiten.

A partir de los 25 solo quieren pasta, me quedo con mi rara loca que me conoci en paro, ya lo había olvidado.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Hombre, se han dado casos...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Te queda la reflexión que saque de una crisis, en paro y sin cash, todas te preguntan por el curro, el coche donde vives... descarte instantáneo si te patinan los requisitos mínimos.

Las putas a veces son las menos putas, te escuchan, les sueltas tu rollo y solo te piden que tengas 50 euros y estar limpio, tratan a todos por igual, las otras pues ya sabes, salvo raras excepciones... piso, coche, curro bueno, llévame de viaje, llévame de cena...

Hasta mi madre me dijo que nunca más tendria pareja, porque ni tenía curro ni nada, casi todas son unas interesadas.

Putas y hipismo, o gastar cash en la lucha por una polifollada.


----------



## Carpulux (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, creo que haciendo un par de cambios aún puedo ligarme una chortina.



Pero tienes que mirar bien a ver si te compensa o no. Yo soy más joven que tú y ya paso de tanto esfuerzo para na.

Además Fargo, a donde vas pidiendo chortis sin redes, ¿no ves que son adictas/enfermas?. Sin insta pa empezar vas mal. Y ni con esas haces algo tampoco.

Yo en tu situación derroyer tiraría por la opción charo y luego ya pensaría en lo otro.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Te queda la reflexión que saque de una crisis, en paro y sin cash, todas te preguntan por el curro, el coche donde vives... descarte instantáneo si te patinan los requisitos mínimos.
> 
> Hasta mi madre me dijo que nunca más tendria pareja, porque ni tenía curro ni nada, casi todas son unas interesadas.



Si están en paro les atrae con uno con trabajo.
Si tienen trabajo les atrae uno con mejor trabajo que el suyo.
Si viven con los papis les atrae el independizado.
Si están independizadas les atrae uno que viva en una casa mejor que la suya.
Mucha labia, guapura y malotismo habría que tener para hackear esa programación mental que tienen todas de serie.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Pero tienes que mirar bien a ver si te compensa o no. Yo soy más joven que tú y ya paso de tanto esfuerzo para na.
> 
> Además Fargo, a donde vas pidiendo chortis sin redes, ¿no ves que son adictas/enfermas?. Sin insta pa empezar vas mal. Y ni con esas haces algo tampoco.
> 
> Yo en tu situación derroyer tiraría por la opción charo y luego ya pensaría en lo otro.



Tío, si pierdo la esperanza de las chortinas me pillo tal depresión que no salgo de casa en 8 años.
Los mejores años de mi vida, ennoviado con chortinas.
Los peores, yo solo sin chortis.
A alguno le motivan los cuadros, a otros la pesca, la pintura, la astronomía....
A mí me motivan unas tetitas firmes y un buen culo, qué se le va a hacer.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Me tocó perder? Seguramente.
Pero al menos quiero hacer un último intento chortinesco.
Nunca había estado tan cerca: curro trajeado en el aeropuerto, mazadete, moreno...
Me falta imitar bien a uno de esos simios malotes que les gustan, si me convierto en un buen actor y hago un papelón de malote sé que aún puedo lograrlo.


----------



## qpow (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También voy al gym y es increíble, ahí se concentran los mejores culos por cada 100.000 habitantes.
> Una chortina que haga ejercicios de culo en el gimnasio se le queda un culazo de impresión.



Tienes muy buen gusto amigo. Ese para mi es el mejor culo español que he visto.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me tocó perder? Seguramente.
> Pero al menos quiero hacer un último intento chortinesco.
> Nunca había estado tan cerca: curro trajeado en el aeropuerto, mazadete, moreno...
> Me falta imitar bien a uno de esos simios malotes que les gustan, si me convierto en un buen actor aún puedo lograrlo.



Golden cadenas, mazadura tatuada y rugir duro con la mecánica teutona.

Hoy llovia mucho y he estado derrapando con el control de estabilidad puesto pero son muchas inercias para quitarlo, 1500 kilos, lo he quitado pero me he arrepentido al instante, viendo a los demás coches era suficiente con los derrapes de 20 centímetros colocando un poco de lado al salir de las rotondas, el resultado es suficientemente macarra.


----------



## qpow (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahí se te pegan como lapas, hay uno que siempre le dice a las nuevas que va a poner una lavadora y las conejas le dicen:
> "Ah, vives solo? Jijiji"



Eso no funciona, lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Te dicen: Ay que apañao eres y ahí se queda la cosa.

Mientras tú pones lavadoras, las zorras se follan al frente mono.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Brad Pitt chortineando con 58 años, unos con tanto y otros con tan poco.


----------



## qpow (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Brad Pitt chortineando con 58 años, unos con tanto y otros con tan poco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1265391



¿Te imaginas a Brad Pitt poniendo lavadoras? Yo desde luego no.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Eso no funciona, lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Te dicen: Ay que apañao eres y ahí se queda la cosa.
> 
> Mientras tú pones lavadoras, las zorras se follan al frente mono.



Eso es que no te estás vendiendo bien, lo mismo que me pasa a mí.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas a Brad Pitt poniendo lavadoras? Yo desde luego no.



Me lo imagino pagándole a gente para que las ponga, soltando billetes como si nada. 
Y ellas también se lo imaginan.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

El que mejor se lo ha montado de Hollywood es este, ninguna ha podido sacarle hijos, ni una pensión ni nada.
Cuando cumplen 25 las despacha y hace plan renove, debe tener el "todas putas" grabado a fuego.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Nov 2022)

Estoy teniendo una conversación , recuerdo porque estoy con esta tía, creo que soy un capullo...

Te molestaba que estuviese en el paro cuando me conociste?

No.

Porque? 

No se.

Tu eres tonta? 

Porque?

Es rara de cojones pero al final es bastante mejor que la mayoría.


----------



## qpow (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso es que no te estás vendiendo bien, lo mismo que me pasa a mí.



Efectivamente, detesto mi forma de ser.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Efectivamente, detesto mi forma de ser.



Qué es lo que no te gusta?


----------



## qpow (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué es lo que no te gusta?



Mi introversión y mi poca malicia.


----------



## Mindszenty (18 Nov 2022)

Fracaviernes


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracaviernes



Yo estoy remando, no se me ocurre peor fracaso.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo estoy remando, no se me ocurre peor fracaso.



Yo últimamente vengo de mi medio galera bastante descansado, me toco los huevos bastante, hago los minimos para que se vea que estoy mah o menoh currando, pero vengo con cero dolores de espalda de rodillas y de todo.

QUE LES DEN POR EL CULO!!!!

Y la empresa lo merece.... no vemos más que puteo generalizado a todos los que tenemos una cierta edad en plantilla. Beneficios y alfombra roja para los nuevos y puteo para los "viejos" de la empresa, crecimiento de mandos intermedios, puestos de oficina que se llevan amigos, amigas y amigues de forma descarada, entrevistas de paripé.....

Y todo por la política del HDLGP de RRHH una rata asquerosa que todo el mundo odia sin excepción.
Todos tragando como buenas PUTAS.... en vez de unirnos para hacer algo... y me imagino el porqué, esperan que alguna migaja les caiga de la mesa donde comen los pudientes de la galera.


----------



## Karlova (18 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si están en paro les atrae con uno con trabajo.
> Si tienen trabajo les atrae uno con mejor trabajo que el suyo.
> Si viven con los papis les atrae el independizado.
> Si están independizadas les atrae uno que viva en una casa mejor que la suya.
> Mucha labia, guapura y malotismo habría que tener para hackear esa programación mental que tienen todas de serie.



lo has resumido de puta madre


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo últimamente vengo de mi medio galera bastante descansado, me toco los huevos bastante, hago los minimos para que se vea que estoy mah o menoh currando, pero vengo con cero dolores de espalda de rodillas y de todo.



Me alegra ver estos comentarios en el hilo, las empresas palilleras no se merecen más por la mierda de sueldo que pagan, el mínimo por Convenio.
Por si fuera poco, han aprovechado esa guerrilla entre los rusos y sus primos para colarnos una inflación galopante.
Nunca habíamos sido tan pobres como ahora, no comparemos las 200.000 pesetas que ganaba antes un camarero del montón con los 1200 euros de ahora.
Yo con 1100 euros a jornada completa si viviera solo estaría en la miseria.


----------



## Fargo (18 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Mi introversión y mi poca malicia.



Lo segundo es una virtud, yo prefiero rodearme de gente sin malicia.
La picaresca que tanto se valora por las mujeres, para trabajar, convivir e incluso en relaciones de pareja es una mierda que contamina todo.
Prefiero una chica inocentona, cada vez quedan menos entre tanta zorra resabiada, oportunista y traicionera cuando te des la vuelta.


----------



## qpow (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Prefiero una chica inocentona, cada vez quedan menos entre tanta zorra resabiada, oportunista y traicionera cuando te des la vuelta.



Pues así estamos muchos, buscando un puto unicornio.

Por eso a veces es mejor estar solo que mal acompañado.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me alegra ver estos comentarios en el hilo, las empresas palilleras no se merecen más por la mierda de sueldo que pagan, el mínimo por Convenio.
> Por si fuera poco, han aprovechado esa guerrilla entre los rusos y sus primos para colarnos una inflación galopante.
> Nunca habíamos sido tan pobres como ahora, no comparemos las 200.000 pesetas que ganaba antes un camarero del montón con los 1200 euros de ahora.
> Yo con 1100 euros a jornada completa si viviera solo estaría en la miseria.



La inflación es una excusa barata y sobre todo ya lo dije en otro hilo, NO OS CREAIS LOS LLOROS DE LAS EMPRESAS DE DISTRIBUCIÓN, TIENEN MÁS CUENTO QUE CALLEJA.

En la mia, en la crísis del 2008 se dedicaron a fusionar responsabilidades y suprimir cargos innecesarios. Ahora no, ahora todo es un ir y venir de nuevos jefes, nuevos nombramientos, desdoblamiento de funciones para generar varios cargos...., que en algunos casos, se los han quedado los que han sabido chupar a tiempo los culos y las almorranas adecuadas. Y disminuir y putear al personal de tienda, el que hace el trabajo de campo por asi decirlo.

Tienen un cuentoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Asi que a llorar a la lloreria las empresas de distribución.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Mi padre trabajó muchos años en una fábrica de cartón, era un simple operario y ganaba 200.000 pesetas.
Mis tíos ganaban lo mismo de camareros, o incluso más (isla turística).
Con ese sueldo vivíamos de lujo, pagando una casa y manteniendo a tres personas, coche nuevo y nos íbamos de vacaciones todos los veranos.
Que alguien me diga qué haces ahora con 1200 euros...


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> A mi tampoco me cuadra un camarero por 200.000 pesetas en los 90, habría alguno pero sería en temporada alta haciendo más horas que un reloj. Por 8 horas y 5 días a la semana ni en broma. Lo que si me cuadra para un camarero son 120.000 pesetas.



Puede ser que yo estoy en una isla que vive del turismo, los camareros curran sin parar todo el año echando más horas que un reloj.
200.000 era el sueldo típico, ahora 1000 o 1200.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Nov 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir.

Hoy me han llamado vividor... es un insulto?


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Y los menas cobrando paguitas sin dar palo al agua.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Esa es la cuestión, cobrando 1100 te deslomas a jornada completa para llegar ahogado a fin de mes sin caprichos.
Yo porque soy casapapi, si no estaría bien jodido.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión, cobrando 1100 te deslomas a jornada completa para llegar ahogado a fin de mes sin caprichos.
> Yo porque soy casapapi, si no estaría bien jodido.



Deja el trabajo, te apuntas a una bolsa de interinos de lo que sea y cuándo te llamen le vendes la moto a tu madre de un futuro mejor y luego estás una temporada tocándote los cojones cuando se te termine cobrando el paro.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quitais las ganas de vivir.
> 
> Hoy me han llamado vividor... es un insulto?



Por qué te llamaron vividor?
A mí me lo suelen decir en la galera, en plan irónico.
Los compañeros también decimos "trabaja, esclavo!".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por qué te llamaron vividor?
> A mí me lo suelen decir en la galera, en plan irónico.
> Los compañeros también decimos "trabaja, esclavo!".



Porque quiero irme al paro, también me llaman "padre modelo" por el coche los guardias del pueblo, aunque trabajando donde curro les meto demasiados vaciles.

"El que de verde se viste en su belleza confía", "Fulanito (Sargento) has adelgazado ya no vas a placar bien a los búlgaros"

Es el jefe de la abogadilla... saben que vivo con mi parienta en su casa, que llegó a las 9 y diez a currar y que por el camino voy volando, que hago deporte, juego a la consola.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Quitais las ganas de vivir.
> 
> Hoy me han llamado vividor... es un insulto?



¿Vividor porqué?

Tal y como está el patio, en mi modesta opinión, es un cumplido.

Medio PAIS es un vividor... asi que, ¿Porqué no apuntarse al carro? YO TAMBIÉN QUIERO jopelines!!!

Por cierto: Ayer una compañera que lleva años en la empresa a tiempo parcial a 24 horas semanales, me decia: Han echo a tal persona fija a casi 40 horas.... una persona que lleva un més.......

Y yo le digo:

LA CULPA ES NUESTRA POR NO REVELARNOS Y MONTAR ALGUNA ANTE DIRECCIÓN. Todos tragamos tragamos y tragamos, vemos que a los que llevamos años en la empresa la rata asquerosa de RRHH no hace más que putearnos y jodernos para ver si nos vamos y poder rejuvenecer la plantilla.

Pero, los sindicatos de la empresa tragan, los compañeros tragan en la vana esperanza de recibir alguna migaja de la rata sarnosa de RRHH cuando haya algún puesto y se digne a compartilo con todos y no con su circulo de "favoritos".

Asi estamos en la CA-GALERA de empresa.

Dan ganas de quemarlo todo.... QUITAN LAS GANAS DE VIVIR, DE REMAR Y DE RESPIRAR.

Ya no es el cansancio lo que me quema de mi medio galera porque me toco las pelotas de lo lindo, es el ODIO que siento al entrar y ver
corretear por ahi a la rata sarnosa y repugnante de RRHH.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Una vez dentro, para qué te vas a esforzar si no vas a cobrar más que la misma miseria en el mismo puesto que entraste?
Fichas, haces el mínimo para que no te echen y te vas.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Quieren más implicación y un mayor rendimiento del trabajador?
Que lo paguen, si no lo pagan ley del mínimo esfuerzo MANDA.
Llevo 5 años ahí, y gente que lleva 10 años siguen en la misma situación.
Y así seguirán porque *sin enchufe, no subes.*
Algunos se cansan y se largan, otros siguen allí haciendo lo mínimo como si fueran funcionarios.
En ese plan estoy yo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (19 Nov 2022)

*O chortinas a pelito o derroicion *


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> *O chortinas a pelito o derroicion *


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1266206



Brvtal


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa eso está a la orden del día:
> -Si no tienes enchufe, no entras.
> -Dependiendo del enchufe que tengas, te hacen un tipo de contrato u otro.
> -Y dependiendo del enchufe con el que entraste, te ascenderán a la oficina o no.
> No he hablado de *meritocracia* porque sencillamente no la hay.



Cierto, es la cultura empresaurial hezpañola, de toda la vida ha sido asi.

Lo que pasa es que en mi* CA-galera*, últimamente es descaradisimo, antes al menos, disimulaban un poco. Es como el bobierno actual, hacen cada cagada del copón, pero como tragamos... pues ya, ni se esconden.

La plantilla de siervos de la gleva esta muy quemada y bajando el nivel, por eso la estrategia es sustituirlos por inmis y jovencitos estudiantes desesperadillos por unos eurilllos, porque es eso lo que dan, unos eurilllos.

Antes me quejaba de las cagadas o irresponsabilidades de otros compañeros (por ejemplo, no hacer correctamente los cambios de precio del día), pero ahora les entiendo.... ¿Para qué van a hacer las cosas bien si NO VALE un cagarro hacerlas bien si solo vas a obtener presión, más carga de curro y encima los amigos, amigas y amigues son los que se llevan el gato al agua?

Anda y que les follen....

No hay más que charos en la oficina, que obtuvieron su puesto en los buenos años y ya se jubilarán como "funcivagas" de mierda, eso si, han pillado renovación de charos, eso que no falte. Antiguas cajeras y vendedoras ascendidas por meritos chochales a la oficina y con buen horario.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No es un insulto, tan solo es una indicación de que vas por el buen camino.
> 
> Cuando te llamen vividor-vago-jeta-sinvergüenza estarás en lo más alto.



Está semana me han llamado vago y vividor.


----------



## hartman (19 Nov 2022)

25 dias para dejar el remo.


----------



## Murray's (19 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Está semana me han llamado vago y vividor.




Lo gracioso que no serás un vago, sinó que tu jefe es un hp y no quiere meter otro tio para que no vayas tan ahogado.

Pasa en el 90% de empresas privadas en España

Lo que tienes que hacer es seguir haciéndolo igual de bien que hasta ahora,te digan lo que te digan, y cuando cumplas tu jornada fichar e irte sin ningún miramiento por esa empresa para la que trabajas, y al dia siguiente igual tus horitas y para casa.


----------



## Murray's (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quieren más implicación y un mayor rendimiento del trabajador?
> Que lo paguen, si no lo pagan ley del mínimo esfuerzo MANDA.
> Llevo 5 años ahí, y gente que lleva 10 años siguen en la misma situación.
> Y así seguirán porque *sin enchufe, no subes.*
> ...




Lo que sucede es que las empresas en España o no quieren o no pueden meter más personal, por eso el trabajador trabaja bajo presión , haceis el trabajo de 2 tios y por eso se pide ser muy productivo.

Pero lo que dices y haces es lo que deberian hacer todos los currantes de este pais, hacer SOLO sus horitas y sin matarse y si hay que apretar que contraten más personal. No es tu problema.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> 25 dias para dejar el remo.



Contrato temporal?


----------



## Murray's (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Contrato temporal?




Fin de contrato en el ECI, 6 meses según dijo y entró por minusvalia 33%.si no estoy equivocado


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (19 Nov 2022)

España no entrará en recesión en 2023 porque ya está en recesión


España ha decrecido un 3% desde 2020 mientras la deuda pública supera ya el Billón y medio de euros y el gasto público el 50% del PIB



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## hartman (19 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fin de contrato en el ECI, 6 meses según dijo y entró por minusvalia 33%.si no estoy equivocado



1 año entre por 65% de minusvalia.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> 1 año entre por 65% de minusvalia.



Y te dijeron que no te iban a renovar?


----------



## hartman (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y te dijeron que no te iban a renovar?



no me han dicho nada de todas formas tengo la rodilla derecha jodida por el trabajo.
de todas formas por 581 euros por 16 pagas no me interesa mucho.
pillo paga de 450 euros y tengo ahorrado 20.000 lerus pa ir tirando algo.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> no me han dicho nada de todas formas tengo la rodilla derecha jodida por el trabajo.
> de todas formas por 581 euros por 16 pagas no me interesa mucho.
> pillo paga de 450 euros y tengo ahorrado 20.000 lerus pa ir tirando algo.



Con esa paga y ese sueldo yo no me lo pensaría.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No es un insulto, tan solo es una indicación de que vas por el buen camino.
> 
> Cuando te llamen vividor-vago-jeta-sinvergüenza estarás en lo más alto.



Yo estoy en ello. A veces uno se aburre y se pone a trabajar, tengo que mejorar eso.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo gracioso que no serás un vago, sinó que tu jefe es un hp y no quiere meter otro tio para que no vayas tan ahogado.
> 
> Pasa en el 90% de empresas privadas en España
> 
> Lo que tienes que hacer es seguir haciéndolo igual de bien que hasta ahora,te digan lo que te digan, y cuando cumplas tu jornada fichar e irte sin ningún miramiento por esa empresa para la que trabajas, y al dia siguiente igual tus horitas y para casa.




Trabajo en lo público, pero las Charos no saben usar un puto ordenador y se creen que trabajo menos.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que las empresas en España o no quieren o no pueden meter más personal, por eso el trabajador trabaja bajo presión , haceis el trabajo de 2 tios y por eso se pide ser muy productivo.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Hoy repito turno de noche.
Ya noto el cansancio de la primera noche, la falta de sueño y el cuerpo raro por los cambios de horario.
Y todavía me quedan dos noches más, intentaré mantener la cordura y seguir con el hilo.
No me hago responsable de lo que pueda escribir a partir de las 04.00, el remo y la falta de sueño pueden causar delirios al remero como en la película "El maquinista".
En todas las galeras debería aparecer el siguiente letrero en la puerta:
"Trabajar perjudica la salud física y mental".


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Nov 2022)

Fracasabado


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracasabado



Si te sirve de consuelo, yo estaré remando.
Cuál es tu plan?


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo estaré remando.
> Cuál es tu plan?




Ver internet y dormir


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Ver internet y dormir



Hace mucho frío en la calle.
Yo si no tuviera que remar también me quedaba en casa.


----------



## Mindszenty (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hace mucho frío en la calle.
> Yo si no tuviera que remar también me quedaba en casa.



Aquí no hay más que panchitos y gentuza


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Aquí no hay más que panchitos y gentuza



Y las chortinas que se van con ellos.
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo estaré remando.
> Cuál es tu plan?



El mio cómo una persona madura matar al puto búho con 3 ojos del Nioh 2 por debajo del nivel mínimo recomendado cuando se duerman el crío y la parienta.

Me he hecho un personaje totalmente desequilibrado, "chino" cuarenton, rápido pero débil y con poca salud que va de puta madre.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> El mio cómo una persona madura matar al puto búho con 3 ojos del Nioh 2 por debajo del nivel mínimo recomendado cuando se duerman el crío y la parienta.
> *Me he hecho un personaje totalmente desequilibrado, "chino" cuarenton, rápido pero débil y con poca salud *que va de puta madre.



Yo también soy un personaje totalmente desequilibrado: remo mucho, estoy rocoso pero gano una miseria y follo muy poco.


----------



## hartman (19 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y las chortinas que se van con ellos.
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación



la historia de mi vida.
no hay aliciente y menos cuando el 40% de tu sueldo va para chorrdas de igualdac o talleres de como pintarse el toto.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Nov 2022)

Bueno... hoy de Fracasábado como los anteriores 

Otro día en mi medio galera, viendo como el ambiente de trabajo se deteriora cada vez más.
He tenido movida con el oficial de mantenimiento, que encima me llevo bien con él, pero no le he permitido ninguna sobrada conmigo y le he dicho literalmente: A mi no me hables de ese modo, que en el més y poco que me queda eres la última persona con la que quiero discutir.

Me ha pedido disculpas y ya está, no problem, ha sido un calentón por estrés....

Toda la plantilla base más quemada que la pipa de un indio, mientras que las charos oficinistas y chares y carguitos de mierda, el sábado por la tarde libre y viviendo como reyes y reinas los muy HDLGP.

El día 15 de Diciembre presento la dimisión para finalizar el 31, si en algún momento me entran dudas de dejarlo o no, un día más en mi CA-GALERA y se me despejan todas las dudas o miedos.

A tomar por culo ya, un siervo de la gleva que se pira de esta mierda.

A poco que cumpla un més sin currar y mi cuerpo vaya recuperándose del estrés físico.... empezaré a estar más optimista y tener más ganas de tirar para adelante y mejorar.


----------



## Fargo (19 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Toda la plantilla base más quemada que la pipa de un indio, *mientras que las charos oficinistas y chares y carguitos de mierda, el sábado por la tarde libre y viviendo*



Yo últimamente he dejado el odio a un lado, son gente enchufada, Cayetanos, algún suertudo que se lo ha montado bien y ya está.
Lo que tenemos que hacer nosotros es buscar un chollo y hacer lo mismo, que se deslomen los moronegros que están trayendo los rojos.


----------



## faraico (20 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que las empresas en España o no quieren o no pueden meter más personal, por eso el trabajador trabaja bajo presión , haceis el trabajo de 2 tios y por eso se pide ser muy productivo.
> 
> Pero lo que dices y haces es lo que deberian hacer todos los currantes de este pais, hacer SOLO sus horitas y sin matarse y si hay que apretar que contraten más personal. No es tu problema.



Eso hago yo.... Lo justo para cumplir e incluso algo más.... lo que pasa que para mi jefe eso no es suficiente. 

Me ha dixho que seguramente me despida.... Con esas palabras..... 12 años en la empresa.... No se si es para que me busque otra cosa y me vaya para evitarme los malos ratos, que me los hace pasar... O va en serio y va a pagarme los 12 años en improcedente. 

La putada es que va a ser complicado encontrar algo parecido...llevo meses mirando y esta la cosa chunga ahí fuera....


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo últimamente he dejado el odio a un lado, son gente enchufada, Cayetanos, algún suertudo que se lo ha montado bien y ya está.
> Lo que tenemos que hacer nosotros es buscar un chollo y hacer lo mismo, que se deslomen los moronegros que están trayendo los rojos.



Completamente de acuerdo. Pero esa es la emoción que me embarga todo mi ser cada vez que entro a mi CA-GALERA. Supongo que es una fase antes de finalizar.

Yo necesito una puta catarsís completa y total, este medio remo que ha servido de refugio durante el coronacirco me ha derroido a unos niveles realmente preocupantes, aunque físicamente me encuentro mejor ya que me toco el papo todo lo que puedo.

Además creo fundamental, jugarmela y estar un tiempito sin trabajar y trabajando con paciencia pero sin dormirme en los laureles en lo que me apetece hacer.

LLegué a la conclusión de que enganchar un remo con otro (aunque económicamente es lo más rentable), no es rentable ni a nivel personal ni a nivel laboral. Enganchar un remo dejando el antiguo con unos días de margén, repito, será rentable economicamente pero arrastras todo el estrés, el cansancio, la mala ostia y los prejuicios del anterior por tanto en el nuevo serás más proclive a cometer errores, a ir sin ganas y en definitiva, a que tengas más probabilidades de fracasar. Al menos yo en el momento en el que estoy, es lo que pienso que me puede suceder sin engancho inmediatamente un remo con otro.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El día 15 de Diciembre presento la dimisión para finalizar el 31, si en algún momento me entran dudas de dejarlo o no, un día más en mi CA-GALERA y se me despejan todas las dudas o miedos.



Si dimites con baja voluntaria no te dan el paro


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si dimites con baja voluntaria no te dan el paro



Soy totalmente consciente de eso. Pero al llevar más de seis meses cotizando a tiempo parcial (y llevo desde la plandemia), es lo último cotizado
lo que te cuenta para el cálculo del paro. Y es una putisima mierda (Unos 700 euros los seis primeros meses y unos 500 los 18 meses restantes).
Prefiero guardarme el paro acumulado, por si engancho a una galera de lo mio o como minimo a tiempo completo y a los seis meses me tiran, que al menos cobraré el paro calculado a tiempo completo un poco más decente.

Tiraré del colchón.

Sé que no es la mejor manera de irme (y ya vine de una excedencia, hasta mediados del 2024 no puedo cogerme otra), pero no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo, ni de hacer una comedia para que me tiren ni nada por el estilo. Ya estoy fichando mal, pasandome del tiempo de los descansos... pero si no van a por ti (va por épocas), ni lo miran.

Tampoco se me ocurriria hurtar de la tienda, no puedo, es que no va conmigo.... sé que podria ser una manera
rápida de obtener un despido fulminante pero es que aún tengo unos principios éticos que no me puedo saltar, hay barreras que personalmente
no puedo pasar.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Sé que no es la mejor manera de irme (y ya vine de una excedencia, hasta mediados del 2024 no puedo cogerme otra), pero no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo, ni de hacer una comedia para que me tiren ni nada por el estilo.



Yo estoy deseando hacer una comedia para que me echen, de momento me mantengo a la expectativa remando a velocidad de funcivago andaluz.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo estoy deseando hacer una comedia para que me echen, de momento me mantengo a la expectativa remando a velocidad de funcivago andaluz.



Ahora vendría bien el gatito-meme ese que decia:

Otro día yendo al trabajo, para ver si me echan.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Chavales, estaba hablando con la limpiadora que os comenté el otro día....
Tiene 42 años y dos niñas 11 y 7, es guapa y muy simpática.
Ya sé que siempre he dicho CHAROS NO, por otro lado llevo mucho tiempo sin mojar...
Necesito opinión del Consejo de sabios:
Si se pone a tiro ME LA FOLLO O NO ME LA FOLLO?


----------



## Argelino (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es esto la vida? Hacer este trámite de 8 horas diarias metido en una jaula laboral todos los días, salir extenuado, dormir y volver al lugar de trabajo hasta que te falle la salud y te vayas al otro barrio?



Bienvenido a *Auschwitz-Birkenau *


----------



## Argelino (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, estaba hablando con la limpiadora que os comenté el otro día....
> Tiene 42 años y dos niñas 11 y 7, es guapa y muy simpática.
> Ya sé que siempre he dicho CHAROS NO, por otro lado llevo mucho tiempo sin mojar...
> Necesito opinión del Consejo de sabios:
> Si se pone a tiro ME LA FOLLO o NO ME LA FOLLO?



Follatela, ya que estais en la mierda los dos, un pequeno consuelo no iria mal 

como siempre digo, "dale un poco de ternura en este mundo de brutos"


----------



## Discrepante Libre (20 Nov 2022)

Argelino dijo:


> Follatela, ya que estais en la mierda los dos, un pequeno consuelo no iria mal
> 
> como siempre digo, "dale un poco de ternura en este mundo de brutos"



Pero con cuidado.... si surge que quede claro desde el primer instante que es follamiguismo y con consentimiento de ese, no vaya a ser que con dos 
larvas de 11 y 7 lo que este buscando, como se dice en burbuja, sea un beta proveedor.


----------



## Argelino (20 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pero con cuidado.... si surge que quede claro desde el primer instante que es follamiguismo y con consentimiento de ese, no vaya a ser que con dos
> larvas de 11 y 7 lo que este buscando, como se dice en burbuja, sea un beta proveedor.



Hombre, el con el ramero profesional que es deberia saberlo


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

La limpiadora me mira con deseo, chavales.
Ojalá las chortis me miraran así.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pero con cuidado.... si surge que quede claro desde el primer instante que es follamiguismo y con consentimiento de ese, no vaya a ser que con dos
> larvas de 11 y 7 lo que este buscando, como se dice en burbuja, sea un beta proveedor.



No creo que esté buscando eso, yo tengo 34 y ella 42.
Le habré entrado por el ojo con el uniforme y que estoy mazadete.
Es curioso que varias Charos se han interesado por mí en este tiempo, sin embargo las chortinas (lo que de verdad me gustaría) no me hacen ni caso.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Deben tener una demanda brutal de tíos, las redes sociales nos han jodido a todos.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Argelino dijo:


> Hombre, el con el ramero profesional que es deberia saberlo



Todos los que trabajamos para otro somos putas, amigo.


----------



## Argelino (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Todos los que trabajamos para otro somos putas, amigo.



Como somos hombres los dos queria llamarte Ramero profesional, para hundirte ya existen las mujeres que algun dia o otro te llamarian puta


----------



## qpow (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, estaba hablando con la limpiadora que os comenté el otro día....
> Tiene 42 años y dos niñas 11 y 7, es guapa y muy simpática.
> Ya sé que siempre he dicho CHAROS NO, por otro lado llevo mucho tiempo sin mojar...
> Necesito opinión del Consejo de sabios:
> Si se pone a tiro ME LA FOLLO O NO ME LA FOLLO?



Por supuesto que sí.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Argelino dijo:


> Como somos hombres los dos queria llamarte Ramero profesional, para hundirte ya existen las mujeres que algun dia o otro te llamarian puta



Y tú no remas?


----------



## Argelino (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú no remas?



he remado bastante amijo, ahora te toca a ti


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Argelino dijo:


> he remado bastante amijo, ahora te toca a ti



Un momento...
No creerás que voy a remar hasta los 67 para pagarte la pensión?


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Argelino (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un momento...
> No creerás que voy a remar hasta los 67 para pagarte la pensión?



Que Noo Asegura tu pension primero que es lo mas impoertante, la mia ya esta asegurada


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, estaba hablando con la limpiadora que os comenté el otro día....
> Tiene 42 años y dos niñas 11 y 7, es guapa y muy simpática.
> Ya sé que siempre he dicho CHAROS NO, por otro lado llevo mucho tiempo sin mojar...
> Necesito opinión del Consejo de sabios:
> *Si se pone a tiro ME LA FOLLO O NO ME LA FOLLO?*



Dale caña


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, estaba hablando con la limpiadora que os comenté el otro día....
> Tiene 42 años y dos niñas 11 y 7, es guapa y muy simpática.
> Ya sé que siempre he dicho CHAROS NO, por otro lado llevo mucho tiempo sin mojar...
> Necesito opinión del Consejo de sabios:
> Si se pone a tiro ME LA FOLLO O NO ME LA FOLLO?



Conózcala y follésela si lo desea pero actúe con suma precaución, hamijo, si caen mamadotes y sexo salvaje de la nada es que busca desesperadamente nuevos jugadores que continúen la partida que dejó el último y eso podría no ser un plato de buen gusto.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (20 Nov 2022)

Follatela a pelo y correte dentro,cuando te vayas a correr besala la boca.


----------



## Karlova (20 Nov 2022)

a mi me jodió bien una limpiadora MILF, @Fargo vigila que estás tienen mucho tiempo para pensar y se las saben todas. Avisado estás.


----------



## El Tirador (20 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La gente piensa que la civilización se inventó en su generación.
> 
> Eres es último eslabón de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos.
> Existes porque todos tus antepasados consiguieron pasar sus genes a la siguiente generación .
> ...





ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ con cuántas mujeres diferentes has estado a lo largo de tu vida ?
> ¿ con cuántas crees que han estado tus antepasados ?
> pregunta cuantos nietos tenían tus bisabuelos a tu edad.
> Te adelanto que a tu edad ya tendrían una media de 6 hijos .
> ...



Como decia mi bisabuelo " quien a los 30 no se casa y a los 40 no está rico ya puede estudiar para borrico"


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Como decia mi bisabuelo " quien a los 30 no se casa y a los 40 no está rico ya puede estudiar para borrico"



Hay gente opositando que se saca su PLACITA a los 40...


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> a mi me jodió bien una limpiadora MILF, @Fargo vigila que estás tienen mucho tiempo para pensar y se las saben todas. Avisado estás.



Tendré cuidado, hoy la vuelvo a ver en el turno de noche.


----------



## Mindszenty (20 Nov 2022)

Fracadomingo


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracadomingo



Amigo, sé exactamente a lo que te refieres.
Recuerdo cuando tenía novia, los Domingos era el día para irnos al monte o a la playa, aunque a veces nos quedábamos en casa de uno viendo pelis (y follando).
Cuando se subía en mi coche le daba un besito y le bajaba un poco el pantalón por un lado, diciéndole:
"A ver qué braguitas te pusiste hoy".
Ella me decía muy coqueta:
"Hoy me puse el tanga rosa".
Nos volvíamos a morrear y luego yo arrancaba con el coche.
Durante el camino me contaba sus historias de la semana con la naturalidad que solo una niña tonta de 22 años podía hacerlo, yo me olvidaba de todo.
El destino era lo de menos, nos queríamos y no podíamos estar el uno sin el otro.
Después de la cita, y a veces durante la misma ya no podíamos más y nos poníamos a follar como adolescentes salidos donde nos pillara:
En la playa cuando nos íbamos al agua, en el monte poniéndola a 4 contra un árbol, en el coche, en los probadores del centro comercial, en el baño de un restaurante, alguna paja en el cine con chupadita durante unos segundos para que no nos pillaran...
Ahora voy a esos mismos sitios yo solo y los recuerdos me vienen a la mente, recordando lo vivo que estaba entonces y lo muerto que estoy ahora por no tener esas experiencias.
Y al día siguiente, otra vez a remar.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Ya lo he intentado con chortinas del curro que veo diariamente, con desastrosos resultados.
Pero da igual, yo voy al curro, hago lo mío como si no estuvieran y me voy.
Ellas se lo pierden.


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Prefiero una chica inocentona, cada vez quedan menos entre tanta zorra resabiada



Te la pervierten enseguida. En cuanto pise un Gimnasio lleno de divorciadas retorcidas y envidiosas y le llenen la cabeza de basura.
No falla. Estoy harto de verlo.

_La mujer es cambiante
cual pluma al viento
cambia de palabra
y de pensamiento.

La mujer es cambiante
cual pluma al viento,
cambia de palabra
y de pensar.
y de pensar
y de pensar._

-Yo  Kraus-


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Te la pervierten enseguida. En cuanto pise un Gimnasio lleno de divorciadas retorcidas y envidiosas y le llenen la cabeza de basura.
> No falla. Estoy harto de verlo.



Yo empiezo a descartar lo de volver a tener novia.
Pero no me importaría tener amiguitas para quedar de vez en cuando.
En ello estoy, aunque no es fácil conseguirlas.


----------



## Mindszenty (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, sé exactamente a lo que te refieres.
> Recuerdo cuando tenía novia, los Domingos era el día para irnos al monte o a la playa, aunque a veces nos quedábamos en casa de uno viendo pelis (y follando).
> Cuando se subía en mi coche le daba un besito y le bajaba un poco el pantalón por un lado, diciéndole:
> "A ver qué braguitas te pusiste hoy".
> ...



Has sido feliz , estoy seguro que aún lo serás mas


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Has sido feliz , estoy seguro que aún lo serás mas



Lo tenía todo, pero ya no lo tengo.


----------



## Karlova (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, sé exactamente a lo que te refieres.
> Recuerdo cuando tenía novia, los Domingos era el día para irnos al monte o a la playa, aunque a veces nos quedábamos en casa de uno viendo pelis (y follando).
> Cuando se subía en mi coche le daba un besito y le bajaba un poco el pantalón por un lado, diciéndole:
> "A ver qué braguitas te pusiste hoy".
> ...



yo no he vivido nada de eso, ni vislumbro que lo vaya a ver, y si lo veo será porque estarán por mi dinero...


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> yo no he vivido nada de eso, ni vislumbro que lo vaya a ver, y si lo veo será porque estarán por mi dinero...



Para un tío estar más de 2 años sin follar es como ser virgen otra vez.
Encima te vienen recuerdos a la mente, las tías que me follé ahora están follando con otros y se han olvidado de mí totalmente.
Tengo que empezar de 0 otra vez, hacer nuevas amistades.
Y usted igual, si quiere que cambie algo deberá poner de su parte.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

El concepto de remar debería ir asociado con una buena hembra en edad fértil cuando el hombre llega cansado de la galera.
Con ESTO en casa, el remero tiene una motivación para seguir remando (en este caso tiene 2).


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Esta noche repetimos TURNO DE NOCHE.
Estoy hasta las pelotas.


----------



## Euron G. (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El concepto de remar debería ir asociado con una buena hembra en edad fértil cuando el hombre llega cansado de la galera.
> Con ESTO en casa, el remero tiene una motivación para seguir remando (en este caso tiene 2).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267484



Vaya melones chaval, me acuerdo de mi ex y sus tetones, que ahora ya están caídos y viejos. Puta bida tete.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Vaya melones chaval, me acuerdo de mi ex y sus tetones, que ahora ya están caídos y viejos. Puta bida tete.



Dicen que los hombres envejecemos como el vino y las mujeres como la leche.
Es curioso que las chortinas del curro no me hacen ni caso, sin embargo con las Charos veo más posibilidades.
Uno empieza a pensar: esa Charo cuando era chortina me habría hecho caso?


----------



## Mindszenty (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dicen que los hombres envejecemos como el vino y las mujeres como la leche.
> Es curioso que las chortinas del curro no me hacen ni caso, sin embargo con las Charos veo más posibilidades.
> Uno empieza a pensar: esa Charo cuando era chortina me habría hecho caso?



Yo a la milf esa la rellenaba como un pavo


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Alguien me explica el sentido de remar en un trabajo que no tiene nada que ver contigo, llegar a casa cansado sin tener nadie a quién abrazar y al día siguiente a remar otra vez?
Qué vas a comprarte con ese dinero?
Objetos, cacharros?
El amor no se puede comprar, qué más da tener una tele de 70 pulgadas que funciona igual que las otras y un cochazo que funciona igual que los otros si siempre vas tú solo?
Qué más da ir a veranear a la playa más cercana que ir a Cancún?
Qué más da dormir en un cuartucho que en una mansión?
Qué más da ir con polos de Lacoste o camisetas de Alcampo?
Para qué cojones quiero un iphone de 1200 euros, si no tengo gente con la que hablar?
Os aseguro cambiaría todos mis cacharros tecnológicos por volver a vivir en el año 1900, pero con una chortina fiel que me adore y unos hijos que me quieran.
Solo conservamos lo peor: la obligación de ir a por el jornal porque no nacimos ricos.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Yo a la milf esa la rellenaba como un pavo



Lo estoy pensando seriamente, aunque con lo raras que son las mujeres igual es simple calientapollismo.
Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

En las noticias de Telecirco acaban de decir que se necesitan remeros...
"Cómo os atrevéis a no ir a remar todo el día por una miseria, malditos holgazanes, vagos, vividores!
Hay muchas paguitas, chiringuitos y pensiones que pagar, ya os estáis presentando mañana en la galera más cercana.
Llegad a primera hora oliendo a colonia y preguntáis por el PATRÓN".


----------



## qpow (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta noche repetimos TURNO DE NOCHE.
> Estoy hasta las pelotas.



Mañana te cojo el relevo, me toca también toda la semana de noches hasta el próximo lunes.


----------



## qpow (20 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien me explica el sentido de remar en un trabajo que no tiene nada que ver contigo, llegar a casa cansado sin tener nadie a quién abrazar y al día siguiente a remar otra vez?
> Qué vas a comprarte con ese dinero?
> Objetos, cacharros?
> El amor no se puede comprar, qué más da tener una tele de 70 pulgadas que funciona igual que las otras y un cochazo que funciona igual que los otros si siempre vas tú solo?
> ...



Esa es una excelente reflexión que llevo haciéndome años.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Mañana te cojo el relevo, me toca también toda la semana de noches hasta el próximo lunes.



No, si mañana también estoy de noche.
Coincidiremos en horario entonces.
Hicimos un pacto con el diablo y ahora nuestras almas pertenecen a la galera.


----------



## Fargo (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## NOREMERO (21 Nov 2022)

Puta escoria remera privada. Ojalá os traten aún peor.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

NOREMERO dijo:


> Puta escoria remera privada. Ojalá os traten aún peor.



Y tú no remas?
De qué vives si puede saberse?


----------



## NOREMERO (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú no remas?
> De qué vives si puede saberse?



Del estado, subnormal.

Deja el internet y a hincar codos.

De lo contrario, lumpenazo de aeropuerto toda tu puta vida.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

NOREMERO dijo:


> Del estado, subnormal.
> 
> Deja el internet y a hincar codos.



Dejar el Internet? Si estoy remando ahora, hombre.
Estás tú para llamar subnormal a alguien.


----------



## hartman (21 Nov 2022)

paguita o placita 
nunca en la privada.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> paguita o placita
> nunca en la privada.



En la privada cuando no queden otras opciones.
Así estamos muchos, deseando dejarlo pero no es fácil.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Señores, un minuto de silencio por lo que nos estamos perdiendo.
Con esto en casa se rema de otra manera.


----------



## Paco12346 (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, un minuto de silencio por lo que nos estamos perdiendo.
> Con esto en casa se rema de otra manera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267980



PORQUE NO TE HACES NINI ?


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> PORQUE NO TE HACES NINI ?



Estoy ahorrando dinero.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Paco12346 (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy ahorrando dinero.



CUANTO QUIERES AHORRAR CUAL ES TU OBJETIVO? YO CUANDO ME DI CUENTA QUE NO IBA FOLLAR NI HABIA NADA PARA MI POR SER INCEL ME DI CUENTA QUE ERA MAS DIGNO SER NINI QUE SER UN REMERO ESCLAVO DEL SISTEMA


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> CUANTO QUIERES AHORRAR CUAL ES TU OBJETIVO? YO CUANDO ME DI CUENTA QUE NO IBA FOLLAR NI HABIA NADA PARA MI POR SER INCEL ME DI CUENTA QUE ERA MAS DIGNO SER NINI QUE SER UN REMERO ESCLAVO DEL SISTEMA



Lo tengo difícil para dejarlo, tendría que irme de alquiler porque mi madre no está dispuesta a "mantener vagos sin oficio ni beneficio en su casa".


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Nov 2022)

Que pasa farguito mamando pollita en la empresa o que jajajajajajaja chup chup!!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Nov 2022)

*A HEJERCER. *


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Esto es lo que me hace falta cuando salgo de la galera.


----------



## Tackler (21 Nov 2022)

A despertar esclavos, a remar.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> A despertar esclavos, a remar.


----------



## Mindszenty (21 Nov 2022)

A remar


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Señores, estoy inquieto.
Si yo gano 1100 euros y el SMI finalmente sube hasta 1100 euros, podríamos decir que estoy ganando el SMI.
LAMENTABLE.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Nov 2022)

Los viejos cobran mas pensión que los jovenes trabajando...







www.burbuja.info










FUNCIVAGOS: 5 personas trabajando para cubrir 1 puesto de recepcionista en el juzgado


Caso real de la recepción de un juzgado, llegan cartas y paquetes todos los días (menos de 1 hora trabajo efectivo al día en organizar las cartas al lugar donde corresponde) y atender llamadas (pocas). horario de 09:00 a 14:00 LO MEJOR: Trabajan 1 día a la semana presencial y 4 días en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## hartman (21 Nov 2022)

buscate una discapacidad o algo y a por la paga.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, estoy inquieto.
> Si yo gano 1100 euros y el SMI finalmente sube hasta 1100 euros, podríamos decir que estoy ganando el SMI.
> LAMENTABLE.



Más lamentable es que ahora mismo hay pensionistas comiéndose una paella en Benidorm que cobran 2500€ de pensión.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

hartman dijo:


> buscate una discapacidad o algo y a por la paga.



Desde luego que buscaré algo yo también para vivir del cuento, aquí o follamos todos o la puta al río.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Luego se sorprenden de que los remeros de la privada estén RENUNCIANDO a sus puestos...


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (21 Nov 2022)

a mi ultimamente me entristece ir a trabajar, y no porque no me guste lo que hago aun terminando reventado, si no porque no salimos de pobres y no le puedo pagar a mi hija 325 euros de excursion a la nieve, o se lo puedo pagar pero hace dolor.

deberian subir los sueldos o HUELGA joder.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> a mi ultimamente me entristece ir a trabajar, y no porque no me guste lo que hago aun terminando reventado, si no porque no salimos de pobres y no le puedo pagar a mi hija 325 euros de excursion a la nieve, o se lo puedo pagar pero hace dolor.



Mi padre con un sueldo de operario de fábrica mantenía a tres personas, pagó una casa, se compró un todoterreno Mitsubishi nuevo y todos los veranos nos íbamos de vacaciones.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, un minuto de silencio por lo que nos estamos perdiendo.
> Con esto en casa se rema de otra manera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267980



Dame esto o mato y muero.
Taluec


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta cuando salgo de la galera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268038



Quiero preñar, quiero gostar


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Dame esto o mato y muero.
> Taluec



Pues imagina NO TENER ESO y encima tener que ir todos los días a un trabajo de mierda, comerte el tráfico, aguantar gentuza, remar como un desgraciado, llegar a casa agotado y que solo te espere netflix y unas croquetas congeladas del Mercadona...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues imagina NO TENER ESO y encima tener que ir todos los días a un trabajo de mierda, comerte el tráfico, aguantar gentuza, remar como un desgraciado, llegar a casa agotado y que solo te espere netflix y unas croquetas congeladas del Mercadona...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268437



Joder ese tipo de vida existe?


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder ese tipo de vida existe?



Sí hijo, por desgracia existe y la sufrimos muchos.
Es incluso más triste de lo que parece.
A veces me quedo en la cama mirando la ventana pensando en la vida que me ha tocado mientras escucho los niños jugando en la calle, ajenos a lo que les espera cuando lleguen a la edad de trabajar y tengan que pagar facturas.


----------



## qpow (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sí hijo, por desgracia existe y la sufrimos muchos.
> Es incluso más triste de lo que parece.
> A veces me quedo en la cama mirando la ventana pensando en la vida que me ha tocado mientras escucho los niños jugando en la calle, ajenos a lo que les espera cuando lleguen a la edad de trabajar y tengan que pagar facturas.



La generación más estúpida de la historia va a trabajar poco, les mantendrán con paguitas por inútiles.


----------



## Mentalharm (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sí hijo, por desgracia existe y la sufrimos muchos.
> Es incluso más triste de lo que parece.
> A veces me quedo en la cama mirando la ventana pensando en la vida que me ha tocado mientras escucho los niños jugando en la calle, ajenos a lo que les espera cuando lleguen a la edad de trabajar y tengan que pagar facturas.



Este nihilismo me encanta, es como cascarsela mientras te ahorcas pero ahorcandote hasta morir. Unos jajas para los de la funeraria.

En fin, otro que llega del remo, a mi me espera mi gato, Sniper elite y un gramo de anfetaminas. Saludos


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> La generación más estúpida de la historia va a trabajar poco, les mantendrán con paguitas por inútiles.



Imposible, la élite necesita siervos y alguien tiene que hacer los trabajos que ellos no quieren hacer.
El Sistema se buscará la vida para que a los jóvenes no les quede otra que remar por una miseria que no les sacará nunca de pobres.


----------



## qpow (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Imposible, la élite necesita siervos y alguien tiene que hacer los trabajos que ellos no quieren hacer.
> El Sistema se buscará la vida para que a los jóvenes no les quede otra que remar por una miseria que no les sacará nunca de pobres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268547



Eso es verdad, unos tendrán que remar, otros heredarán verdaderas fortunas de los langostas que derrocharán en estupideces como estúpidos que son.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Nov 2022)

¿No os da rabia que ninis y maleantes se peguen LA GRAN VIDA sin dar ni golpe? Mientras currantes que doblan el lomo duramente viven con lo justo


Yo no entiendo nada en general. Esto se aplica también a ciertos curritos con sueldo modesto pero que se conceden a sí mismos toda suerte de lujos y derroches. ¿Cómo hace la gente para poder permitirse todas estas cosas y no quebrar? roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

*Fargo's mother:*
"Rema Fargo, rema o te empiezo a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en mi casa".


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Y ahora, otra vez a remar de 23 a 07.
DERROICIÓN.


----------



## Mindszenty (21 Nov 2022)

Fracalunes


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Con esta jamelga esperándote en casa el remero afrontaría sus 8 horas diarias sin ningùn problema, como si son 10.
Como se suele decir "dos tetas tiran más que dos carretas".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Nov 2022)

Cuanto más remas en un curro de mierda más se alejan las chorti tetas, porque te derroyes y no ganas cash sano.


----------



## qpow (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> *Fargo's mother:*
> "Rema Fargo, rema o te empiezo a cobrar un alquiler por vivir en mi casa".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268753



Supongo que aportarás en casa para sufragar gastos en suministros y en comer, no entiendo cómo una madre puede chantajearte de esa manera.


----------



## qpow (21 Nov 2022)

La noche es joven.


----------



## Fargo (21 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cuanto más remas en un curro de mierda más se alejan las chorti tetas, porque te derroyes y no ganas cash sano.



Esto es una verdad como un templo, las mujeres distinguen a un derroido desde lejos.
También detectan rápido a los pobres, los tacaños, los nuncafollistas y los buenazos.
Ninguno de los anteriores se come un rosco con ellas, doy fe de ello.
Yo estoy pensando en hacer un papel al tratar con ellas, si lo hago bien y se lo creen podría volver a mojar el churro con chortinas prietas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Luego se sorprenden de que los remeros de la privada estén RENUNCIANDO a sus puestos...



Otro compañero de mi CA-GALERA, se va de excedencia por 4 años.
Yo me piro también.
Los dos oficiales de mantenimiento están hasta la polla y también se están buscando otro curro.
Un puesto que quedo libre, va a ser reducido de horas y una de las funciones de ese puesto se va a repartir
entre varios de esa misma sección (más carga de trabajo).. 

La rata sarnosa y asquerosa de RRHH debe de estar bailando de alegria.

Mientras tanto los puestos de oficinistas charos y jefes de pinta y colorea crecen por momentos.
Hay más mandos y puestos de oficina que personal base.

Y a eso lo llamaban en mi CA-GALERA la "Transformación Cultural".

Por cierto, la tienda cada vez peor repuesta y el personal base cada vez se le nota más desmotivado... ¿Para qué van a deslomarse los siervos de la gleva si dirección ha creado un chiringuito en exclusiva para cuatro jetas? Familiares, amigotes y mujeras.

Anda a tomar por culo... ahi se les pudra toda la mercancia.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> La rata sarnosa y asquerosa de RRHH debe de estar bailando de alegria.



Alguien conoce uno de RRHH que no sea un enchufado, trepa, vagazo, marujón o una Charo tomacafeses?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sí hijo, por desgracia existe y la sufrimos muchos.
> Es incluso más triste de lo que parece.
> A veces me quedo en la cama mirando la ventana pensando en la vida que me ha tocado mientras escucho los niños jugando en la calle, ajenos a lo que les espera cuando lleguen a la edad de trabajar y tengan que pagar facturas.



Y no podrías buscarte un trabajo más agradable, aunque sea madrugando en el campo?
Realmente ganas poco.
Creo que tú movilidad debería ser muy elevada.
Creo que hasta en McDonalds serías más feliz.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien conoce uno de RRHH que no sea un enchufado, trepa, vagazo, marujón o una Charo tomacafeses?



El de mi CA-GALERA es lo más falso, traidor, cinico e hipócrita que hay (y los anteriores te puedo asegurar que no eran asi, tenian sus fallos pero eran ponderados y más justos).

Un día otro siervo de la gleva coincidio con él en el garaje, y al parecer llevaba coche nuevo... le dijo: "Eh... menudo cochazo eh... buena nómina tendrás", y él respondió: "Nahhhh es que he cobrado una herencia...."


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien conoce uno de RRHH que no sea un enchufado, trepa, vagazo, marujón o una Charo tomacafeses?



Son todas charos o maricones. Punto.


----------



## Mentalharm (22 Nov 2022)

Yo esque libro los martes y miércoles, pero está semana solo mañana, después 6 días del tirón, por eso debo aprovecharlo y dormir es una estúpida perdida de tiempo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Son todas charos o maricones. Punto.



Las charo oficinistas de mi CA-GALERA tienen unos culos que se nota que han crecido en las sillas durante todos estos años.
Salen a las 15:00 de la tarde o las 17:00 cual funcivagas, todas rechulonas como haciendose las reinas de la tienda, repeinadas a hacer la compra.... las veo y les tiraria la mercancia a la cabeza.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

Se acerca peligrosamente la página 666. Pazuzu nos espera para derroyernos el alma.... yo caeré primero porque rezumo odio por todo mi ser.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Se acerca peligrosamente la página 666. Pazuzu nos espera para derroyernos el alma.... yo caeré primero porque rezumo odio por todo mi ser.



Creo que llegaremos antes de que termine el año.
Tengo mucha derroición que contar y lo que escribo aquí me lo ahorro en psicólogos sacacuartos.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Las charo oficinistas de mi CA-GALERA tienen unos culos que se nota que han crecido en las sillas durante todos estos años.
> Salen a las 15:00 de la tarde o las 17:00 cual funcivagas, todas rechulonas como haciendose las reinas de la tienda, repeinadas a hacer la compra.... las veo y les tiraria la mercancia a la cabeza.



Si os fijais las Charos, una vez consiguen una silla en un puesto sin trascendencia donde sentar sus grandes culos son como las malas hierbas, perpetuan todos los males.
Siempre le dan la razón al jefe palillero hijo de puta, ninguna le llamará la atención por sus prácticas abusivas en la empresa.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Yo esque libro los martes y miércoles, pero está semana solo mañana, después 6 días del tirón, por eso debo aprovecharlo y dormir es una estúpida perdida de tiempo



Yo suelo trabajar 7 días y libro 2, salvo una vez al mes que libro 3.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y no podrías buscarte un trabajo más agradable, aunque sea madrugando en el campo?
> Realmente ganas poco.
> Creo que tú movilidad debería ser muy elevada.
> Creo que hasta en McDonalds serías más feliz.



Una de las pocas cosas que me gustan del curro es que no tengo que cocinar, limpiar, ni convencer a nadie para que compre mis productos.


----------



## Persea (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de 15 a 23 liquidado.
> Se me ha hecho interminable, desde las 19 ya quería escaparme.
> Muchos ratos muertos con compañeros con los que no tengo feeling y chortinas que solo quieren hablar pero no intimar.
> Al final he salido de allí muy agotado a pesar de haber poco trabajo, con los huevos cargados por las chortinas y triste porque mañana tengo el mismo turno otra vez.
> DERROICIÓN.



por cierto de que trabajas?


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> por cierto de que trabajas?



A ti te lo voy a contar.


----------



## Persea (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ti te lo voy a contar.



suicidate ya patetico victimista, solo quieres contaminarlo todo con tu energia oscura. Ya me imagino por que en el trabajo pasan de ti.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> suicidate ya patetico victimista, solo quieres contaminarlo todo con tu energia oscura. Ya me imagino por que en el trabajo pasan de ti.



Este se vio la trilogía del anillo en una tarde y ahora solo ve elfos y energías oscuras.


----------



## Persea (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este se vio la trilogía del anillo en una tarde y ahora solo ve elfos y energías oscuras.



Esto no tiene nada ver con fantasias de tolkien, los mierdas que lo ven todo negro y *quieren arrastrar a los demas* a su lodozal de amargura por desgracia son muy reales, y tu eres un ejemplo perfecto.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada ver con fantasias de tolkien, los mierdas que lo ven todo negro y *quieren arrastrar a los demas* a su lodazal de amargura por desgracia son muy reales, y tu eres un ejemplo perfecto.



De acuerdo amigo, tomaré nota de lo que me ha dicho...


----------



## Persea (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De acuerdo amigo, tomo nota de todo lo que me ha dicho...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269018



a seguir revolcandote en la mierda como hacen los cerdos


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> a seguir revolcandote en la mierda como hacen los cerdos



Y aquí estás tú también, no es la primera vez que te veo por aquí.
Al final va a ser que te gusta el hilo más de lo que quieres admitir.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Chavales, turno de noche MANDA.
Bueno, la verdad es que me estoy quedando dormido desde hace rato.
La cuarta noche seguida ya se nota.


----------



## Monica1988 (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, turno de noche MANDA.
> Bueno, la verdad es que me estoy quedando dormido desde hace rato.
> La cuarta noche seguida ya se nota.



Jodete, eres un peon improductivo estudiarias una carrera de pinta y colorea


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Monica1988 dijo:


> Jodete, eres un peon improductivo estudiarias una carrera de pinta y colorea



Me esfuerzo mucho en ser un peón improductivo, la gente cree que es fácil escaquearse y no dar un palo al agua en todo el día pero tiene su arte.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Esto es lo que me hace falta cuando llego de la galera, una chortina que podría ser mi hija y que le den morbo los "papis" maduritos como yo.


----------



## FENlX (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta cuando llego de la galera, una chortina que podría ser mi hija y que le den morbo los "papis" maduritos como yo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269053




Mamma mia.. que tetas... Pf..


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Los que tengáis que remar ahora, no reméis mucho.
Los que no tengáis trabajo, disfrutad de la vida que ya lo echaréis de menos.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche HECHO.
> Los que tengáis que remar ahora, no reméis mucho.
> Los que no tengáis trabajo, disfrutad de la vida que ya lo echaréis de menos.



Nos vamos al sobre.


----------



## Mindszenty (22 Nov 2022)

A remar


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> A remar



El remo es una constante, somos los músicos del Titanic.
Peor aún, porque el barco "España" nunca se hunde del todo para que podamos seguir remando.
No será en Octubre, ojalá.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (22 Nov 2022)

Mierda yo al final me quedé dormido, llevo varias semanas encadenando dormir un día y vivir 2, al final cae inconsciente, ahora a limpiar hacer la compra etc ocuparse de la puta casa para luego otra vez dormir y remo 6 días.
La gente que tiene la desgracia de conocerme más que superficialmente me dice que si es que me quiero morir. Yo les suelo decir que eso es una gilipollez, nadie quiere morir, solo no quieren vivir esa vida de mierda


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

Deberias de tomártelo en serio y tomar una decisión... si supieras la cantidad de tios y tias que cobran paguitas y follan todos los dias...paguitas que salen de tu esfuerzo , gente con minusvalia psiquica y pensión que follan, charos con viogen que perciben ingresos del ex o del ministerio de igualdad y se follan a tios, muchos inmigrantes follando como conejos y con ayudas del Estado o CCAA, etc etc


Hoy remar ni garantiza sexo ni poder hacer nada...


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me esfuerzo mucho en ser un peón improductivo, la gente cree que es fácil escaquearse y no dar un palo al agua en todo el día pero tiene su arte.




Es que remar agusto con estos salarios y carestia de la vida no es posible y si encima no follas, pues peor..es imposible vayas agusto al trabajo y des el 100% pero ni tu ni la mayoria


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Deberias de tomártelo en serio y tomar una decisión... si supieras la cantidad de tios y tias que cobran paguitas y follan todos los dias...paguitas que salen de tu esfuerzo , gente con minusvalia psiquica y pensión que follan, charos con viogen que perciben ingresos del ex o del ministerio de igualdad y se follan a tios, muchos inmigrantes follando como conejos y con ayudas del Estado o CCAA, etc etc



Murray, me has preñado el alma con tu comentario.
Sobre todo porque no dices ninguna mentira.


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar cansado de todo.
> *Cómo aguanta la gente esta mierda hasta los 65?*
> Será que soy un flojo y por eso me afecta más el remo?
> La gente no se da cuenta de que se pasa casi todo el día remando o preparándose para remar?
> ...




Tienen mujer, hijos y nietos y eso le da un aliciente por seguir, o por no aburrirse en casa.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Yo lo ùnico que veo es que no paro de trabajar, los últimos 5 años se me han pasado volando.
A quién le voy a pedir explicaciones por ese tiempo perdido que no me ha sacado de pobre?
De verdad la gente consigue ser feliz con las 3 o 4 horas que tendrán de ocio al día?
Es que realmente tienes ese tiempo, el resto estás trabajando o haciendo tareas del hogar.


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

Los betas o el hombre promedio gracias al patriarcado pillaban la mayoria y se casaban, la falta de sexo lo solucionaban asi.

Hoy dia eso del patriarcado no existe, la mujer es más independiente social y económicamente no tiene tanto apego hacia el hombre, muchas tias pasan, además el feminismo les ha convencido que no formen un nucleo familiar que mejor solteras sin hijos y lesbianas pero eso si que follen lo que puedan..con quien quieran..

Ese es el mensaje, eso es lo que está pasando. 

Hoy en dia *para un hombre hetero* si no hay mujer, hijos, ni se folla, el hombre pierde la ilusión y salvo trabajos en empresas familiares.que se heredan, plazita de funcionario o enchufes, lo cierto es que los hombres pasan, para qué currar sinó se folla ni va poder conseguir ni el 10% de lo que hizo su padre o abuelo?


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hoy en dia *para un hombre hetero* si no hay mujer, hijos, ni se folla, el hombre pierde la ilusión y salvo trabajos en empresas familiares.que se heredan, plazita de funcionario o enchufes, lo cierto es que los hombres pasan, para qué currar sinó se folla ni va poder conseguir ni el 10% de lo que hizo su padre o abuelo?


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que remar agusto con estos salarios y carestia de la vida no es posible y si encima no follas, pues peor..es imposible vayas agusto al trabajo y des el 100% pero ni tu ni la mayoria



Yo hago el mínimo esfuerzo porque mi empresa paga el salario mínimo por Convenio.
Si das poco, recibes poco.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

Los que vais de turno de noche o muy de mañana no se como lo haceis.
Yo voy fijo de tardes a mi CA-GALERA y en la cara se me nota.... cuando iba a turnos y madrugaba (entrabamos a las 7:30 de la mañana para preparar la tienda), tenia la cara fatal, dormida, incluso con arrugas y muy cansada.

Los turnos de noche deberian estar muy bien pagados, porque a la larga te joden la salud.

Y para entrar de mañana antes de las 8:00 de la mañana en la CA-GALERA, deberia estar prohibido.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Los que vais de turno de noche o muy de mañana no se como lo haceis.
> Yo voy fijo de tardes a mi CA-GALERA y en la cara se me nota.... cuando iba a turnos y madrugaba (entrabamos a las 7:30 de la mañana para preparar la tienda), tenia la cara fatal, dormida, incluso con arrugas y muy cansada.
> 
> Los turnos de noche deberian estar muy bien pagados, porque a la larga te joden la salud.
> ...



Al final te acostumbras a dormir cuando se puede.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269358



Yo antes de cogerme la excedencia, por decir NO a un mando intermedio para que le cambiará un turno para no dejar la tienda descubierta y porque una de sus vendedoras chupapollas (que ha conseguido un buen puesto ahora, casualmente) no podia venir antes, por decir NO a ese mando, me la guardó y a día de hoy él junto el HDLGP rata sarnosa de RRHH, me han tenido vetado para volver al mismo puesto.

Ni lo agradecen, ni nada... al contrario: Sólo se acuerdan de cuando les dijiste NO.

Este mando intermedio, palillero, últimamente, como es un MAL MANDO, selecciona exclusivamente a personal que pueda manejar y manipular a su antojo: Generalmente gente muy jovencita dispuesta a decir SI a todo, o a mujeras.

Muy acertado el meme, muy acertado.


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo hago el mínimo esfuerzo porque mi empresa paga el salario mínimo por Convenio.
> Si *das poco*, recibes poco.



No es que te den poco, a ti y mayoria,es que
No os dan nada, no tienes un salario para independizarte , no tienes sexo y está mermando tu salud.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No es que te den poco, a ti y mayoria, es que
> No os dan nada, no tienes un salario para independizarte , no tienes sexo y está mermando tu salud.



Algo me dan, hombre. Si no, no iría.
Pero entiendo lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (22 Nov 2022)

Chortis a pelito o derroicion


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Deberias de tomártelo en serio y tomar una decisión... si supieras la cantidad de tios y tias que cobran paguitas y follan todos los dias...paguitas que salen de tu esfuerzo , gente con minusvalia psiquica y pensión que follan, charos con viogen que perciben ingresos del ex o del ministerio de igualdad y se follan a tios, muchos inmigrantes follando como conejos y con ayudas del Estado o CCAA, etc etc
> 
> 
> Hoy remar ni garantiza sexo ni poder hacer nada...



A mi tb me derroye este comentario. Porque me creo que sea verdad lo que dices, HEZPAÑA está completamente podrida de jetas.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A mi tb me derroye este comentario. Porque me creo que sea verdad lo que dices, HEZPAÑA está completamente podrida de jetas.



Lo de este país es dantesco.
Pongo esta imagen y me voy a cambiarle el aceite al viejo audi TDI de 1998.


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Los que vais de turno de noche o muy de mañana no se como lo haceis.
> Yo voy fijo de tardes a mi CA-GALERA y en la cara se me nota.... cuando iba a turnos y madrugaba (entrabamos a las 7:30 de la mañana para preparar la tienda), tenia la cara fatal, dormida, incluso con arrugas y muy cansada.
> 
> Los turnos de noche deberian estar muy bien pagados, porque a la larga te joden la salud.
> ...



A mi me pagan lo mismo sea el turno que sea y el día que sea, fiesta o laborable.

Por suerte no es un trabajo de desgaste físico, aunque a veces echo de menos un trabajo así.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Por suerte no es un trabajo de desgaste físico, aunque a veces echo de menos un trabajo así.



Preferirías un trabajo más físico?


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Preferirías un trabajo más físico?



Sí y no, me explico: Mi trabajo no es físico, básicamente estoy todo el día sentado en el ordenador en casa porque teletrabajo, pero el desgaste mental es importante, sobre todo cuando trabajo en turnos de mañana o tarde. A veces termino el turno y no llego a desconectar porque me viene a la cabeza cosas que podría haber hecho así o asá, cosas que no recuerdo si he hecho como me piden y cosas pendientes que se me quedan.

Un trabajo más físico vas al sitio, fichas, haces lo que tengas que hacer y cuando es tu hora te largas y ya no te acuerdas de nada hasta el día siguiente. Y si te descuidas, la mañana se pasa más amena y no es tan sedentario como el mío que a la larga, no es bueno para la salud. Tiene sus pegas como la presencialidad, la pérdida de tiempo en desplazamientos y el costo de estos.

Otra diferencia, es que yo no veo a absolutamente a nadie, me puedo pasar una semana o más sin hablar con una persona física (es un poco triste) Dependiendo de la persona o del estado de ánimo de esta, se puede hacer muy cuesta arriba. Tener que ir a hacer un trabajo físico lo normal es que tengas contacto con otras personas y puedas "socializar", que en si puede ser beneficioso, salvo en tu caso que vuelves todavía peor a casa por tu situación personal y es comprensible.

Nada es blanco o negro, todo tiene sus grises y hay que gestionarlo como se pueda.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Un trabajo más físico vas al sitio, fichas, haces lo que tengas que hacer y cuando es tu hora te largas y ya no te acuerdas de nada hasta el día siguiente. Y si te descuidas, la mañana se pasa más amena y no es tan sedentario como el mío que a la larga, no es bueno para la salud.



En tu caso sería necesario hacer algo de actividad física por las tardes.
Yo voy al gym teniendo un trabajo físico y me viene bien, a ti te vendría aún mejor por tu trabajo.


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En tu caso sería necesario hacer algo de actividad física por las tardes.
> Yo voy al gym teniendo un trabajo físico y me viene bien, a ti te vendría aún mejor por tu trabajo.



Sí, hago 3 veces por semana.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Sí, hago 3 veces por semana.



Bien hecho.
Entonces solo te falta una chortina, yo estoy en ello.


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bien hecho.
> Entonces solo te falta una chortina, yo estoy en ello.



Yo creo que ya estoy fuera de mercado, lo tengo asumido. En general cuando una mujer me habla es porque necesita algo, me siento utilizado.

Voy a mandar a tomar por culo a todo el mundo.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo creo que ya estoy fuera de mercado, lo tengo asumido. En general cuando una mujer me habla es porque necesita algo, me siento utilizado.



No tires la toalla tan pronto.
Alguna tiene que haber por ahí para nosotros.
Aunque entiendo a los que al final ya pasan de todo, las mujeres dan muy pocas alegrías para todos los disgustos que dan.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Este soy yo, chavales.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En tu caso sería necesario hacer algo de actividad física por las tardes.
> Yo voy al gym teniendo un trabajo físico y me viene bien, a ti te vendría aún mejor por tu trabajo.



Hacer algo de ejercicio cuando se pueda, es una obligación; te distrae y te mantiene en forma. Yo salgo a correr regularmente. No es que luego remes con más alegría, pero físicamente es un plus.


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Hacer algo de ejercicio cuando se pueda, es una obligación; te distrae y te mantiene en forma. Yo salgo a correr regularmente. No es que luego remes con más alegría, pero físicamente es un plus.



Y te ayuda a relajarte y dormir mejor por la noche (o por la mañana)


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este soy yo, chavales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269546



Quita la viñeta 2 y 4 y esa es mi vida.


----------



## Carpulux (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguien conoce uno de RRHH que no sea un enchufado, trepa, vagazo, marujón o una Charo tomacafeses?





DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Son todas charos o maricones. Punto.



Yo les tengo mucho asco, no existe trabajo más inútil. 

Si al final cogen al que quieren o que les sale de los cojones para qué hacen tanto paripé. Eso hace 50 años ni existía a mi no me jodáis. Son puestos para colocar a peña, especialmente mujeras.

Luego hay el paro que hay. Quitas a estos de RRHH y te baja un 5% automáticamente.


----------



## Mindszenty (22 Nov 2022)

Otro día duro de remo


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Otro día duro de remo



A lo largo de los meses varios foreros han dicho que el hilo les parece repetitivo, y me parece curioso que digan esto.
No es acaso la vida un coñazo repetitivo?
Todos los días son muy parecidos, si nos pasamos 8 horas durmiendo, 1 hora de preparación y desplazamiento al trabajo, 8 horas trabajando, 1 hora en el baño, 1 hora haciéndonos la comida, 1 hora con las tareas del hogar....
Cuántas horas nos quedan para hacer cosas diferentes, sorprendentes, emocionantes, divertidas?
4 HORAS, señores.
El resto del tiempo es un coñazo repetitivo, las 9 horas del remo más nos vale divertirnos porque ahí se nos va mucho tiempo todos los días.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo creo que ya estoy fuera de mercado, lo tengo asumido. En general cuando una mujer me habla es porque necesita algo, me siento utilizado.
> 
> Voy a mandar a tomar por culo a todo el mundo.



No es que estes fuera de mercado. Las mujeres son asi, amigo.
La mayoria follan para conseguir algo a cambio.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No es que estes fuera de mercado. Las mujeres son asi, amigo.
> La mayoria follan para conseguir algo a cambio.



Qué obtienen de esos moronegros sin dinero que se follan?


----------



## qpow (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No es que estes fuera de mercado. Las mujeres son asi, amigo.
> La mayoria follan para conseguir algo a cambio.



Aún estoy esperando que alguna me pregunte de corazón qué tal estoy o cómo he pasado la semana, sólo por interesarse de veras, sin luego pedir algo a cambio.


----------



## hartman (22 Nov 2022)

mañana 30 munitos antes en la galera del ECI.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Aún estoy esperando que alguna me pregunte de corazón qué tal estoy o cómo he pasado la semana, sólo por interesarse de veras, sin luego pedir algo a cambio.



La mujer es un ser interesado. Si considera que no puede sacarte nada ni se acerca.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué obtienen de esos moronegros sin dinero que se follan?



Sexo?
Tambien son muy manipulables. Haran lo que les digan por la tele.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Sexo?
> Tambien son muy manipulables. Haran lo que les digan por la tele.



Cuál crees que es el mejor sitio para ligar ahora mismo?
Yo solo tiro fichas en el trabajo, me hace falta buscar otros cotos de caza donde estén predispuestas a socializar.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuál crees que es el mejor sitio para ligar ahora mismo?
> Yo solo tiro fichas en el trabajo, me hace falta buscar otros cotos de caza donde estén predispuestas a socializar.



Donde puedas socializar con ellas sin parecer un desesperado.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Sí y no, me explico: Mi trabajo no es físico, básicamente estoy todo el día sentado en el ordenador en casa porque teletrabajo, pero el desgaste mental es importante, sobre todo cuando trabajo en turnos de mañana o tarde. A veces termino el turno y no llego a desconectar porque me viene a la cabeza cosas que podría haber hecho así o asá, cosas que no recuerdo si he hecho como me piden y cosas pendientes que se me quedan.
> 
> Un trabajo más físico vas al sitio, fichas, haces lo que tengas que hacer y cuando es tu hora te largas y ya no te acuerdas de nada hasta el día siguiente. Y si te descuidas, la mañana se pasa más amena y no es tan sedentario como el mío que a la larga, no es bueno para la salud. Tiene sus pegas como la presencialidad, la pérdida de tiempo en desplazamientos y el costo de estos.
> 
> ...



Buah!!! Yo ahora "mataria" por algo asi, sea de picateclas o lo que sea.

El trabajo físico es para gente más joven o gente que este bien físicamente y sea de naturaleza rocosa, y eso que yo más o menos estoy en forma.

Incluso para gente joven, como vayas al ritmo que quieren los negreros de las CA-GALERAS, puedes acabar mál. Un compañero de la tienda, recien cumplidos los 30 ya estuvo de baja por lumbalgia. Ahora el chaval, se cuida y hace lo que puede sin matarse.

Yo antes de la plandemia me encontraba de excedencia e hice las prácticas del CFGS que estaba terminando en una consultora charcutera. Se me hizo horroroso, ahi, concentrado todo el mundo en silencio, acostumbrado al jaleo de una tienda, fue derroyente, asi que entiendo lo que dices, era un cambio brutal.

Pero luego con la plandemia volvi a la tienda y ahi me he "atascado" como repositor. Si, es verdad, te mueves mucho, más o menos evita sque "engordes", te relacionas con gente, pero te derroye físicamente de una manera espantosa. Yo en estos dos años y pico, me he ganado algunos problemas de rodilla, un hermoso espolón calcáreo en un pie causado por malas posiciones y alguna otra cosilla que me tienen que mirar, que no me incapacita pero que me da la lata cuando vas acumulando jornadas en la CA-GALERA.

Tengo 44 palos, los compañeros y compañeras repositores que se han quedado atascados en la reposición pasados los 48/49 y entrada la cincuentena, están todos cascadisimos, fisio aqui, fisio allá, operaciones, bajas por lumbalgias, infiltraciones en rodillas y articulaciones....

En fin.... un asco, yo me piro el 31 de Dic. de mi CA-GALERA, y ahora parece que voy viendo y teniendo confianza en que PUEDO y DEBO hacer otras cosas. Cada vez que me entra alguna duda o miedo a irme (pasa cuando estoy en casa), es volver al día siguiente a la puta CA-GALERA y despejarseme todas las dudas, es ver las cosas con absoluta claridad.

Ya saldrá el sol por Antequera, pero lo que tengo claro, que voy a luchar por tener un trabajo que no sea físico, se acabó....  me da igual el que: Administrando algún sistema, de picateclas... o incluso para ir tirando alguna cosilla en negro.... pero el caso es que se ACABO, me QUIERO MUCHO y paso de desgastarme y tirar lo que me queda de la última década de "JUVENTUD" en una CA-GALERA llena de HDLGP.


----------



## Fargo (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Donde puedas socializar con ellas sin parecer un desesperado.



Te contaré algo, con varias chortinas del curro estuve casi un año hablando de risas todos los días, no las piropeaba, me reía de ellas, ellas también se reían y me daban palmaditas en el hombro...
Pues hace poco me dio por decirle a dos de tomarnos algo un día fuera del trabajo, y pasaron de mí.
Así que además de no parecer un desesperado, hacen falta más cosas.
También voy al gym y unas cuantas dicen que soy guapo, así que eso tampoco es.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

Actitud de alfa.


----------



## qpow (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cuál crees que es el mejor sitio para ligar ahora mismo?
> Yo solo tiro fichas en el trabajo, me hace falta buscar otros cotos de caza donde estén predispuestas a socializar.



Dicen que cursos de baile, rutas de senderismo por la naturaleza, ONGs y cosas de voluntariado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es lo que me hace falta cuando llego de la galera, una chortina que podría ser mi hija y que le den morbo los "papis" maduritos como yo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269053



Eso es una chortina de mi época, está en unos recreativos y va ceñida con las tetas al aire ( así iban a finales de los 90), tiene pinta de ser foto vieja.

Posiblemente ahora sea una señora y puede ser casi tu madre.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo lo ùnico que veo es que no paro de trabajar, los últimos 5 años se me han pasado volando.
> A quién le voy a pedir explicaciones por ese tiempo perdido que no me ha sacado de pobre?
> De verdad la gente consigue ser feliz con las 3 o 4 horas que tendrán de ocio al día?
> Es que realmente tienes ese tiempo, el resto estás trabajando o haciendo tareas del hogar.



Jojojo, 3 horas de ocio dice... ya quisiera... empiezo a considerar ocio el trayecto al trabajo, ahora estoy escuchando un DJ que se llama Skeler.

Ahora estoy con mi hijo de dos años foreando desde la cama y mi parienta esta barriendo el Cristo que ha liado, acaba de dormirse, hoy ha roto unas cuantas cosas.

Es un capullo integral pero te sale quererle, suena a mariconada, pero ahora sí me da un abrazo siento mucho más que por una tía( rollo amor) a veces viene y me da un abrazo así porque si.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, 3 horas de ocio dice... ya quisiera... empiezo a considerar ocio el trayecto al trabajo, ahora estoy escuchando un DJ que se llama Skeler.
> 
> Ahora estoy con mi hijo de dos años foreando desde la cama y mi parienta esta barriendo el Cristo que ha liado, acaba de dormirse, hoy ha roto unas cuantas cosas.
> 
> Es un capullo integral pero te sale quererle, suena a mariconada, pero ahora sí me da un abrazo siento mucho más que por una tía( rollo amor) a veces viene y me da un abrazo así porque si.



Eres todo un padrazo!!! 

A mi me sale también con mis sobris.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Buah!!! Yo ahora "mataria" por algo asi, sea de picateclas o lo que sea.
> 
> El trabajo físico es para gente más joven o gente que este bien físicamente y sea de naturaleza rocosa, y eso que yo más o menos estoy en forma.
> Tengo 44 palos, los compañeros y compañeras repositores que se han quedado atascados en la reposición pasados los 48/49 y entrada la cincuentena, están todos cascadisimos, fisio aqui, fisio allá, operaciones, bajas por lumbalgias, infiltraciones en rodillas y articulaciones....



Jose Mota lo explica muy bien en este vídeo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Jose Mota lo explica muy bien en este vídeo.



El aspecto del remero medio... lo ha clavado.... pero le falta sacar el remero una recortada y acribillar al jefe palillero en este plan:


----------



## Persea (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y aquí estás tú también, no es la primera vez que te veo por aquí.
> Al final va a ser que te gusta el hilo más de lo que quieres admitir.



No, yo solo me paso por aqui para avisar de que no hay que juntarse con perdedores de tu calaña para no acabar igual. Es un acto de altruismo que tengo con mis conforeros, ya que yo, a diferencia de ti, puedo hacer cosas buenas que me motiven sin culpar a los demas de mis problemas.


----------



## Persea (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Jose Mota lo explica muy bien en este vídeo.



este me gusta mucho mas


----------



## qpow (23 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El aspecto del remero medio... lo ha clavado.... pero le falta sacar el remero una recortada y acribillar al jefe palillero en este plan:



El remero un muerto en vida como no podía ser de otra forma.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> No, yo solo me paso por aqui para avisar de que no hay que juntarse con perdedores de tu calaña para no acabar igual. *Es un acto de altruismo que tengo con mis conforeros*, ya que yo, a diferencia de ti, puedo hacer cosas buenas que me motiven sin culpar a los demas de mis problemas.



Si se te ve buena gente, dándome el consejo de suicidarme unas páginas atrás.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## qpow (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269981



Una de las bases del estoicismo.


----------



## Mindszenty (23 Nov 2022)

A remar


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Nov 2022)

Vuelan los puñales en mi galera.

Se vienen despidos y todo el mundo quiere salvar su culo...

Lamidas de sable, traiciones, intrigas... bienvenidos a GUERRA DE TRONOS digoooo GUERRA DE REMOS.


----------



## gester (23 Nov 2022)

Yo tenía hoy cita con el médico de cabecera, porque me tenía que dar unos resultados y me no había ni un puto médico currando. Me han dado el justificante y me querían dar cita telefónica para dentro de 2 semanas.

Al remero que reme y que le den por culo, no le importamos a nadie. O nos montamos nuestro colectivo o nos van a joder vivos y sin el remero de la privada si se para este puto país de mierda.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Nov 2022)

El subnormal del farguito vive en el día de la marmota, no deja de comer rabos y repetir lo mismo a diario, mira que hay subnormales fracasados en burbu pero este hace top 10.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El subnormal del farguito vive en el día de la marmota, no deja de comer rabos y repetir lo mismo a diario, mira que hay subnormales fracasados en burbu pero este hace top 10.



Ya hablé sobre eso, pizzero.


Fargo dijo:


> A lo largo de los meses varios foreros han dicho que el hilo les parece repetitivo, y me parece curioso que digan esto.
> No es acaso la vida un coñazo repetitivo?
> Todos los días son muy parecidos, si nos pasamos 8 horas durmiendo, 1 hora de preparación y desplazamiento al trabajo, 8 horas trabajando, 1 hora en el baño, 1 hora haciéndonos la comida, 1 hora con las tareas del hogar....
> Cuántas horas nos quedan para hacer cosas diferentes, sorprendentes, emocionantes, divertidas?
> ...


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Vuelan los puñales en mi galera.
> 
> Se vienen despidos y todo el mundo quiere salvar su culo...



Ya me gustaría que en mi empresa pasara eso, despido con indemnización y paro.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Este hilo.... tiene que ver mucho con el agotamiento del remero

¿Algunas personas VAN BUSCANDO EL DESPIDO o simplemente son gilipollas?


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Este hilo.... tiene que ver mucho con el agotamiento del remero
> 
> ¿Algunas personas VAN BUSCANDO EL DESPIDO o simplemente son gilipollas?



Llevo un año buscando el despido, cada día trabajo menos que el anterior pero me mantienen en nómina.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo tenía hoy cita con el médico de cabecera, porque me tenía que dar unos resultados y me no había ni un puto médico currando. Me han dado el justificante y me querían dar cita telefónica para dentro de 2 semanas.
> 
> Al remero que reme y que le den por culo, no le importamos a nadie. O nos montamos nuestro colectivo o nos van a joder vivos y sin el remero de la privada si se para este puto país de mierda.



Si algo tuvo bueno la plandemia es que todos viéramos lo que hacen nuestros héroes de bata blanca en los hospitales, la mayor parte del tiempo en corrillos como si estuvieran en un bar y haciendo bailecitos para el tiktok.
Yo tengo que estar MURIÉNDOME para ir a un hospital, si no no voy.
Si me disparan, que me saquen la bala y al día siguiente me voy a casa sin que me den el alta.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (23 Nov 2022)

Chortis a pelito o derroicion


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo un año buscando el despido, cada día trabajo menos que el anterior pero me mantienen en nómina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270080



Yo llevo ya un tiempo fichando mal.... pero sólo lo miran cuando van a por ti.

Deben oler que me piro y no me quieren molestar.
Que majicos... pues el tiempo que me quede en el convento, me cagaré dentro: Es decir, me tocaré el higo todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Rema rema.... "EL TRABAJO DIGNIFICA".... decia mi padre (la anterior generación a la X a la cual pertenezco)

Y una mierdaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dignifica!!!!!!!!!!!

MORTIFICA!!! a no ser que tengas incentivos familiares y chortineros como propeneis aquí.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo llevo ya un tiempo fichando mal.... pero sólo lo miran cuando van a por ti.
> 
> Deben oler que me piro y no me quieren molestar.
> Que majicos... pues el tiempo que me quede en el convento, me cagaré dentro: Es decir, me tocaré el higo todo lo que pueda.



Ya comunicaste a la empresa que te vas a ir?
Lo tienes claro?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya comunicaste a la empresa que te vas a ir?
> Lo tienes claro?



Sobre mitad del més que viene 
Cuando me entran dudas, un día más en la *CA-GALERA* y se me despejan.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Sobre mitad del més que viene
> Cuando me entran dudas, un día más en la *CA-GALERA* y se me despejan.



Piénsalo bien, tiene narices que yo diga esto pero si no tienes otra fuente de ingresos igual estás actuando en caliente.
Luego te va a costar mucho encontrar otro trabajo sin enchufe.
Imagínate sin ingresos, tus ahorros agotándose y no te sale nada...
Remando te quitas esa preocupación de buscar curro suplicando a las empresas a ver si alguna te perdona la vida y te hacen un período de prueba donde te pondrán las tareas de mierda y los horarios que no quieren hacer los veteranos.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Yo solo me iría si me despiden con indemnización, si no me echan seguiré yendo al aeropuerto a tocarme los huevos cobrando un sueldo fresco por ello.
Hay que pensar bien cada paso, más en un país de enchufismo y pocas oportunidades como este.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Aquí ando en casa de mi padre viendo el partido de España, en el fondo el fútbol es solo una excusa para ver al viejo.
Me cuenta que estuvo remando estos días en "b", aunque está oficialmente jubilado.
Mi padre no tiene los hobbys que tenemos nosotros, no sabe usar Internet, mi madre se divorció de él y se compró otra casa, así que el viejo se aburre y se pone a echar horas remando.
Creo que hay mucha gente así, van a remar porque se aburren en casa.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## qpow (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí ando en casa de mi padre viendo el partido de España, en el fondo el fútbol es solo una excusa para ver al viejo.
> Me cuenta que estuvo remando estos días en "b", aunque está oficialmente jubilado.
> Mi padre no tiene los hobbys que tenemos nosotros, no sabe usar Internet, mi madre se divorció de él y se compró otra casa, así que el viejo se aburre y se pone a echar horas remando.
> Creo que hay mucha gente así, van a remar porque se aburren en casa.



Eso es cierto, hay mucha gente así, pero no reman por aburrimiento sino porque se sienten útiles y realizados. Mira Matías Prats, ya debería estar jubilado muchos años y ahí lo tienes remando todos los fines de semana sin descanso. Se nota que le gusta su trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

En los días libres me afecta más el nuncafollismo.
Tampoco pido tanto, una chavalilla para ir a la playa, esta me vale...


----------



## Carpulux (23 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Aún estoy esperando que alguna me pregunte de corazón qué tal estoy o cómo he pasado la semana, sólo por interesarse de veras, sin luego pedir algo a cambio.



Yo no sé que es mejor eh, o eso o que lo hagan pero te cuelguen el cartel de "amigo". Ahora mismo es mejor lo primero, aunque es verdad que se hace duro.



Fargo dijo:


> Te contaré algo, con varias chortinas del curro *estuve **casi un año** hablando** de risas todos los días, *no las piropeaba, me reía de ellas, ellas también se reían y me daban palmaditas en el hombro...
> Pues hace poco *me dio por decirle a dos de tomarnos algo un día fuera del trabajo, y pasaron de mí.*
> Así que además de no parecer un desesperado, hacen falta más cosas.
> También voy al gym y unas cuantas dicen que soy guapo, así que eso tampoco es.



Cuántas veces he visto esto. Qué castigo joder!.


----------



## Carpulux (23 Nov 2022)

*FRACAMIÉRCOLES *de mierda.​


----------



## Persea (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si se te ve buena gente, dándome el consejo de suicidarme unas páginas atrás.



los que viven de parasitar las emociones ajenas, como tu, estan ya entrenados para tener siempre una respuesta para justificar su victimismo. Yo soy altruista con la gente normal, que es capaz de responder gratamente, no con un cerdo que se revuelca en el victimismo con la intencion de que los demas se tiren a la mierda con el. Que ser un remero en españa es una mierda estamos todos de acuerdo, pero pasarse 2 hilos de 500 paginas repitiendo lo mismo es aun mas despreciable que remar.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> los que viven de parasitar las emociones ajenas, como tu, estan ya entrenados para tener siempre una respuesta para justificar su victimismo. Yo soy altruista con la gente normal, que es capaz de responder gratamente, no con un cerdo que se revuelca en el victimismo con la intencion de que los demas se tiren a la mierda con el.
> Que ser un remero en españa es una mierda estamos todos de acuerdo, pero pasarse 2 hilos de 500 paginas repitiendo lo mismo es aun mas despreciable que remar.



Y yo no te he respondido gratamente?
Acaso se te ha tratado mal aquí?
Creo que solo has entrado porque te molestan las 500 páginas, así de claro.
Si a mí me pierde el victimismo a ti te pierde la ENVIDIA, señor altruista.
Pues tengo malas noticias para ti...
Voy a seguir contando mi día a día en este hilo de desahogo hasta que me aburra o Calopez me cierre el chiringuito.
Amigo, coge una silla que lo estamos petando desde Abril y esto va para largo.


----------



## qpow (23 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Yo no sé que es mejor eh, o eso o que lo hagan pero te cuelguen el cartel de "amigo". Ahora mismo es mejor lo primero, aunque es verdad que se hace duro.



Yo tengo el cartel de amigo de compromiso: cuando les interesa me jijijajean; cuando no, pasan de mi como de la mierda.

Es duro porque soy plenamente consciente de ello y no hay nadie que de verdad se interese por mi.

El día que mande a tomar por culo a todo el mundo, ese día ya seré malo.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo tengo el cartel de amigo de compromiso: cuando les interesa me jijijajean; cuando no, pasan de mi como de la mierda.



Todas son así.


----------



## Persea (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y yo no te he respondido gratamente?
> Acaso se te ha tratado mal aquí?
> Creo que solo has entrado porque te molestan las 500 páginas, así de claro.
> Si a mí me pierde el victimismo a ti te pierde la ENVIDIA, señor altruista.
> ...



jajajajajaj como coño voy a tener envidia de alguien que esta muerto en vida y su unico "merito" es alargar innecesariamente un hilo en un foro para que le hagan casito??? Lo que estoy diciendo es que a ti te hace falta el coach de la cincha, que me da asco tu permanente victimismo, no haces nada para cambiar tu situacion, solo quejarte, eso es mas indigno aun que ser un remero.


----------



## Fargo (23 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> jajajajajaj como coño voy a tener envidia de alguien que esta muerto en vida y su unico "merito" es alargar innecesariamente un hilo en un foro para que le hagan casito??? Lo que estoy diciendo es que a ti te hace falta el coach de la cincha, que me da asco tu permanente victimismo, no haces nada para cambiar tu situacion, solo quejarte, eso es mas indigno aun que ser un remero.



Para que te vayas enterando, yo dejé el hilo en la página 600 y los foreros me animaron a que siguiera.
Pero como no te has leído una mierda, no sabes de qué va el hilo y solo vienes a tocar los cojones por envidia no te enteras de nada.
Si dais 3 likes a este mensaje mando al ignore a este payaso, está un poco pesadito.


----------



## Persea (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Para que te vayas enterando, yo dejé el hilo en la página 600 y los foreros me animaron a que siguiera.
> Pero como no te has leído una mierda, no sabes de qué va el hilo y solo vienes a tocar los cojones por envidia no te enteras de nada.
> Si dais 3 likes a este mensaje mando al ignore a este payaso, está un poco pesadito.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Piénsalo bien, tiene narices que yo diga esto pero si no tienes otra fuente de ingresos igual estás actuando en caliente.
> Luego te va a costar mucho encontrar otro trabajo sin enchufe.
> Imagínate sin ingresos, tus ahorros agotándose y no te sale nada...
> Remando te quitas esa preocupación de buscar curro suplicando a las empresas a ver si alguna te perdona la vida y te hacen un período de prueba donde te pondrán las tareas de mierda y los horarios que no quieren hacer los veteranos.





Fargo dijo:


> Yo solo me iría si me despiden con indemnización, si no me echan seguiré yendo al aeropuerto a tocarme los huevos cobrando un sueldo fresco por ello.
> Hay que pensar bien cada paso, más en un país de enchufismo y pocas oportunidades como este.



Pues si la verdad, tiene narices que digas esto. Pero puedo entenderte porque YO HE PASADO esa fase.

He pasado esa fase de COBARDIA, esa fase en la que todo el mundo me decia: QUE DICES... estás loco???? Irte sin indemnización.... que pierdes todos tus derechos, que están las cosas muy mal, y si no te sale nada.... mira que esta todo muy mal.

¿Sabes que pasa, amigo FARGO? Que, *gracias a ese miedo y esa COBARDIA*, estoy como estoy atascado en una empresa en la que por las circunstancias actuales me bloquean el cambiar de puesto y encima derroyendome físicamente. Porque España siempre va a estar en crísis, España es un pozo de mierda inmundo a nivel laboral y de gestión y si vas con ese miedo y sin echarle huevos JAMÁS EVOLUCIONARÁS.

De eso, me doy cuenta ahora, tras diez años, tras haber tirado la década de los 30 enterita en una galera de mierda y me veo reflejado en tí.

Tal cual eres tú, era yo hace diez, cobardón y acojonado hasta que me actualicé en mi profesión (programador) y de la que no he conseguido enganchar aún todavia, porque, como he contado, volvi como un niño miedoso a la galera durante la pandemia y me he quedado atascado ahi entre el miedo de la situación actual - mucho peor que en la mitad de mis 30 - y la comodidad de tener este medio-remo.

Y en cuanto a la indemnización. Tenemos este concepto muy idealizado... ¿Crees que es como una especie de jubilación? ¿De loteria?. Para empezar, si tú tienes paciencia, la empresa puede tener el doble y si eres un capullo podrá despedirte procedentemente.
Y según tengo entendido la empresa no te va a despedir dandote la indemnización per se y sin hacer tú ningún esfuerzo no... que va, asi no va la cosa. Primero te despedirá aparentemente con procedencia (con lo que tú puedes pedir el paro) pero serás *TÚ* y sólo *TÚ *el que tendrás que llevar a la empresa a juicio y será el JUEZ el que determinará la procedencia o no del despido en función de las pruebas.

Otra cosa es que te cambien las condiciones de trabajo. Eso me paso sobre el 2012, que me cambiaron de puesto por reorganización de personal y quitando personal de secciones que en ese momento daban poca cifra de ventas y moviendolo a secciones que daban más cifra de ventas. Me pasaron una hojita que decia literalmente:



> "Por el artículo tal y cual y pascual se le cambia de puesto a este, y atendiendo al articulo tal y cual del estatuto de los trabajadores si no esta de acuerdo puede ud rescindir el contrato y le reconocemos el derecho a una indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado por cambio sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo".



Acepté el cambio, porque estaba ACOJONADO, y sin razón, porque ya tenia la mitad del COLCHÓN que tengo actualmente echo, vivo de manera que no tengo deudas, podia haber pillado un piquito más con esa indemnización. Irme al paro con la indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado, cogerme el paro (que esa circunstancia que describo lo permitia) y automáticamente con 34 AÑAZOS, ponerme a cambiar y retomar la profesión que dejé.

*¿Ves Fargo? ¿Vas a tirar la década de los 30 por el relamin de...? 
Yo es que no me voy si no me echan y no me dan mi santisima indemnización ñeñeñeñeñe.*

¿No te das cuenta que el dinero no vale nada?
¿No te das cuenta que corres el riesgo de embarcarte en la década de los 40 acumulando años en esa galera de mierda y cada vez más asqueado y amargado - que es lo que a mi me ha pasado, y aunque tarde, he reaccionado -?

Ahora con parte del colchón, compraré LIBERTAD, libertad para descansar un tiempo, ponerme en forma, descansar de la parte física de la galera que me esta jodiendo el cuerpo y repensar que hacer con el resto de mi vida laboral (que me quedan unos 20 o 25 años).

Yo, y otros conforeros, te hemos "aconsejado" posibles opciones, por activa y por pasiva: *Cambiar de remo a uno a tiempo parcial para seguir ingresando y quitarte horarios derroyentes, que busques asesoramiento para dar salida a la carrera que hiciste, algún CFGS de algo que te guste aunque sea ONLINE....* pero si sigues con esa actitud de: YO ME QUEDO HASTA QUE ME ECHEN CON LA INDEMNIZACIÓN y LAMENTANDOTE PORQUE LAS CHORTINAS NO TE HACEN CASO, COMO SI FOLLARSE UN COÑO TODOS LOS DÍAS FUERA LA SOLUCIÓN A TODOS LOS MALES DEL UNIVERSO.... entrarás en la década de los 40, derroido, asqueado y amargado.

Y ojala pudiera echarme contigo un café en persona para contarte más de lo que puedo plasmar aqui, porque con algunas variaciones a nivel personal, ten por seguro algo: YO, SOY TÚ DENTRO DE DIEZ AÑOS SI NO TE PONES LAS PILAS DE UNA PUTA VEZ.

Y ojala hubiera tenido a alguien que me hubiera dado esta ostia hace diez años.

Un buen amigo mio que lo conozco desde los 16 años me suele decir:

*EL DINERO VIENE Y VA, PERO LOS AÑOS UNA VEZ QUE SE VAN YA NO VUELVEN.*


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Nov 2022)

Esta es la única forma de obtener una jugosa indemnización, teniendo información privilegiada.


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ahora con parte del colchón, compraré LIBERTAD, libertad para descansar un tiempo, ponerme en forma, descansar de la parte física de la galera que me esta jodiendo el cuerpo y repensar que hacer con el resto de mi vida laboral (que me quedan unos 20 o 25 años).
> Yo, y otros conforeros, te hemos "aconsejado" posibles opciones, por activa y por pasiva: Cambiar de remo a uno a tiempo parcial para seguir ingresando y quitarte horarios derroyentes, que busques asesoramiento para dar salida a la carrera que hiciste, algún CFGS de algo que te guste aunque sea ONLINE....pero si sigues con esa actitud de: YO ME QUEDO HASTA QUE ME ECHEN CON LA INDEMNIZACIÓN y LAMENTANDOTE PORQUE LAS CHORTINAS NO TE HACEN CASO, COMO SI FOLLARSE UN COÑO TODOS LOS DÍAS FUERA LA SOLUCIÓN A TODOS LOS MALES DEL UNIVERSO.... entrarás en la década de los 40, derroido, asqueado y amargado.



Son muchas cosas juntas, ahora mismo no estoy bien en mi casa y en el curro al menos desconecto de la mierda que tengo fuera.
Tampoco tengo amigos casi ni novia, me aburro como una ostra.
Me alegro que le hayas echado cojones para cambiar tu situación, muchos curros son una mierda y si uno está muy quemado lo mejor es irse cuanto antes.
Yo de momento seguiré, igual es que me he acostumbrado al curro y ya no me afecta tanto como antes.


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Son muchas cosas juntas, ahora mismo no estoy bien en mi casa y en el curro al menos desconecto de la mierda que tengo fuera.
> Tampoco tengo amigos casi ni novia, me aburro como una ostra.
> Me alegro que le hayas echado cojones para cambiar tu situación, muchos curros son una mierda y si uno está muy quemado lo mejor es irse cuanto antes.
> *Yo de momento seguiré, igual es que me he acostumbrado al curro y ya no me afecta tanto como antes.*



Eso es bueno. Pero ten en cuenta que tu amargura y encabronamiento seguirá. Y los años pasarán porque el reloj de arena es imparable.
Sé que jode oirlo pero es asi.
Jode oirlo como jode oir esto que me has puesto:



> Imagínate sin ingresos, tus ahorros agotándose y no te sale nada...
> Remando te quitas esa preocupación de buscar curro suplicando a las empresas a ver si alguna te perdona la vida y te hacen un período de prueba



Si, lo reconozco, la situación me da algo de miedo, pero mi mayor error en la vida ha sido dejarme llevar por el miedo.

El miedo, la mayor parte de las veces es algo bueno. Nos advierte del peligro, nos recuerda nuestros límites ....
pero como decia Frank Herbert en DUNE:

*“No debo tener miedo. El miedo mata la mente. El miedo es la pequeña muerte que conduce a la destrucción total. Afrontaré mi miedo. Permitiré que pase sobre mí y a través de mí. Y cuando haya pasado giraré mi ojo interior para escrutar su camino. Allá donde haya pasado el miedo ya no habrá nada. Sólo estaré yo”.*

Yo tengo un problema que creo que se llama en psicología "POCA TOLERANCIA A LA INCERTIDUMBRE", lo que me produce una tremenda ansiedad. Pero es hora de afrontarlo de una jodida vez. Me quedan unos 40 años de vida en este planeta, de los cuales 20 o 20 y tantos tengo que remar. Ya es hora de que el miedo pase sobre mi y através de mi.

Como curiosidad te diré, que un compañero de 40 tacos, con un crio y mujera, se coge excedencia por 4 años. Tiene varios proyectos e ideas en mente y se va ilusionado y con la mente muy clara (deberias ver su sonrisa sabiendo que se pira el 31 de diciembre), sin miedo, sin un atisbo de ansiedad en la cara. Y una excedencia voluntaria no es una garantia 100% de volver, porque puede la empresa hacer un manejo y engañarte diciendo que por ahora no hay vacantes. La excedencia voluntaria es un "bálsamo" mental que aparenta que no te has ido del todo, pero tiene sus peligros.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Nov 2022)

Pazuzu nos espera en la página 666.

A mi ya me tiene en sus garras....


----------



## qpow (24 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tengo un problema que creo que se llama en psicología "POCA TOLERANCIA A LA INCERTIDUMBRE", lo que me produce una tremenda ansiedad. Pero es hora de afrontarlo de una jodida vez.



Yo también padezco de este problema lamentablemente. Ahora mismo estoy en mi zona de confort y me da miedo salir, aunque realmente no estoy mal en mi galera. Aunque me pagan el mismo sueldo que a Fargo, no me deslomo mucho, sólo el desgaste mental que me genera a veces.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Nov 2022)

Farguito es un enfermo mental, es como un alcohólico que te dice que controla y va haciendo eses día si día tb.


----------



## McNulty (24 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Farguito es un enfermo mental, es como un alcohólico que te dice que controla y va haciendo eses día si día tb.



No está tan mal en el curro como nos dice. Solo necesitaba gente con la que hablar de su vida de npc y ser el centro de atención, como en las series del netflix.

Le hemos ahorrado el psicólogo.


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No está tan mal en el curro como nos dice. Solo necesitaba gente con la que hablar de su vida de npc y ser el centro de atención, como en las series del netflix.
> 
> Le hemos ahorrado el psicólogo.



No es que estê bien el curro, es que hay curros peores.
En mi caso también es peor situación ponerme ahora a estudiar algo, odio estudiar, memorizar asignaturas que odio en mi cabeza y hacer ejercicios peñazo en las asignaturas con matemáticas.
Lo pasé fatal en la carrera teniendo que escuchar al profesor funcivago decir lo que iba a caer en el examen, teniendo que ir a clase y hacer deberes para aprobar, todo eso sin cobrar un euro.
Haciendo prácticas de administrativo me sentí incluso peor, te cargaban muchas tareas, verificaban que estuvieran bien, ser administrativo es como hacer deberes todos los días y responder sobre ellos.
Ahí me di cuenta que debía dedicarme a algo sin papeleo en la mesa, un curro físico.
Y llegué al aeropuerto, no me gusta especialmente pero no hay papeleo, salgo a mi hora y no me llevo deberes a casa que alguien vaya a verificar si están bien.
Y con la tranquilidad de saber que mis ingresos superan mis gastos cada mes que trabaje, eso no te lo da el ninismo o solo estudiar.
Mi madre dice que ella no mantiene vagos, que estudie o que trabaje a jornada completa, ya me la imagino amargándome el ninismo para que busque curro de lo que sea, con las prisas probablemente caería en un sitio peor que el aeropuerto.


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)

Mi infelicidad viene de tener una rutina que no me llena (el aeropuerto solo es un trámite para obtener dinero) y la falta de aventuras en mi tiempo libre, al final te dedicas a pasar el tiempo sin que pase nada emocionante.
Todos los días se parecen mucho y la mayor parte del tiempo estoy en el trabajo.
Así llevo 5 años, que han pasado sin pena ni gloria.
De ahí viene la pregunta:
Cómo aguanta la gente este peñazo de vida tan aburrido?
En mi pueblo todos los días son iguales, ser medio autista sin amigos ni novia tampoco ayuda a que me pasen cosas emocionantes.
He intentado buscarme una novia, pero como ya os he comentado me resulta muy difícil, no empatizo con las chortinas y no soy interesante para ellas.
Así que estoy jodido, más que jodido estoy aburrido. 
Este soy yo, solo falta una viñeta viendo netflix y ya lo clava el meme.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi infelicidad viene de tener una rutina que no me llena (el aeropuerto solo es un trámite para obtener dinero) y la falta de aventuras en mi tiempo libre, al final te dedicas a pasar el tiempo sin que pase nada emocionante.
> Todos los días se parecen mucho y la mayor parte del tiempo estoy en el trabajo.
> Así llevo 5 años, que han pasado sin pena ni gloria.
> De ahí viene la pregunta:
> ...



Pues asi estamos todos amigo...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Por cierto yo os cuento mi experiencia vital, el momento en el que me encuentro ahora porque me apetece compartirlo.
Me sirve de relax y quizá a alguno le sirva.

Un compañero me dijo que quizá tenia que conformarme con lo que habia conseguido.
No le hice caso, preferi intentar otras cosas y por eso hice el CFGS DAM lo saqué con buena nota, pero no consegui enganchar en la profesión porque me quede atascado en mi CA-GALERA actual por el jodido CORONACIRCO.

Me gusta el desarrollo, y mientras he estado "atascado" en la CA-GALERA actual, he echo cosas por mi cuenta y he estudiado más por mi cuenta y en breve me lanzaré a saco paco a buscar de ello.

O quizá me asocie como freelance con alguien.

El caso es que quiero darle una vuelta a mi vida laboral, precisamente, para no acabar con ese aburrimiento mortal de ir a una CA-GALERA monótona y aburrida.

¿Qué saco lo justo para vivir? Poh vale!!


¿Os imaginais que pueda hacerme una cartera de clientes y teletrabajar en casa? ¿Sin aguantar a palilleros de mierda?

Jolin, merece la pena intentarlo.

Pero para eso hay que arriesgar.

Total... el día menos pensado te puede dar un posporrio e irte al otro barrio ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

@Fargo amigo... tendrás que decidir si te conformas con lo que tienes o evolucionas al siguiente nivel. Buscar una mujera no-chortinera que te pueda sacar de esa monotia: Buscar un equilibrio y obtener una vida personal que compense tu asqueamiento de EL AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, 3 horas de ocio dice... ya quisiera... *empiezo a considerar ocio el trayecto al trabajo,* ahora estoy escuchando un DJ que se llama Skeler.
> 
> Ahora estoy con mi hijo de dos años foreando desde la cama y mi parienta esta barriendo el Cristo que ha liado, acaba de dormirse, hoy ha roto unas cuantas cosas.
> 
> Es un capullo integral pero te sale quererle, suena a mariconada, pero ahora sí me da un abrazo siento mucho más que por una tía( rollo amor) a veces viene y me da un abrazo así porque si.



Tal cual. En mi caso hora y media/dos horas todos los días que se pueden aprovechar leyendo, escuchando radio/podcasts/documentales o incluso estudiando sobre todo por las mañanas temprano, que la gente va sobada.


----------



## Bizarroff (24 Nov 2022)

Acojonante, llevo toda una vida laboral dedicada a trabajar lo menos posible, a meterme en temas sindicales para tocar los cojones a más no poder, a escaquearme a las primeras de cambio, a reírme de los encargados en sus propias narices, a hacer lo que me de la gana... ¿os podéis creer como me lo paga la empresa?

Esta mañana a las 10:15 me llaman para que me presente ante el mismo director general, me dice en toda la cara que soy un pedazo de cabrón y me propone un doble ascenso. Ser el nuevo coordinador técnico o dicho de otro modo, que los que antes eran mis encargados (los jefes de equipo) pasan a ser mis subalternos directos. Alguno va a sudar sangre con tan solo enterarse.

Quieren a auténticos psicópatas mandando gente. Y además comprarme para que me esté tranquilito. El lunes estoy citado para otra reunión con el subnormal este.


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)

.


Bizarroff dijo:


> Acojonante, llevo toda una vida laboral dedicada a trabajar lo menos posible, a meterme en temas sindicales para tocar los cojones a más no poder, a escaquearme a las primeras de cambio, a reírme de los encargados en sus propias narices, a hacer lo que me de la gana... ¿os podéis creer como me lo paga la empresa?
> 
> Esta mañana a las 10:15 me llaman para que me presente ante el mismo director general, me dice en toda la cara que soy un pedazo de cabrón y me propone un doble ascenso. Ser el nuevo coordinador técnico o dicho de otro modo, que los que antes eran mis encargados (los jefes de equipo) pasan a ser mis subalternos directos. Alguno va a sudar sangre con tan solo enterarse.
> 
> Quieren a auténticos psicópatas mandando gente. Y además comprarme para que me esté tranquilito. El lunes estoy citado para otra reunión con el subnormal este.



Luego dicen que este es un hilo deprimente.
Pues no, aquí también hay gente que le van bien las cosas, gente que está mejorando y gente que hoy es más feliz que ayer.
A veces todo parece muy negro, ocurre algo y el tablero de juego se pone a nuestro favor.
ABRAN PASO A ESTE CABALLERO, una de las grandes estrellas del hilo y ascendido a pez gordo en su sector.
Ya se tocaba los cojones antes, ahora se los tocará el doble.


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo amigo... tendrás que decidir si te conformas con lo que tienes o evolucionas al siguiente nivel. *Buscar una mujera no-chortinera que te pueda sacar de esa monotia*: Buscar un equilibrio y obtener una vida personal que compense tu asqueamiento de EL AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO.



Una así me vale para ir por ahí cuando salgo del curro...


----------



## Karlova (24 Nov 2022)

remar cabrones no dejéis de remar que el país no se levanta solo


----------



## Fargo (24 Nov 2022)

Dale caña Walter.
Estás más cerca de la PLACITA que cualquiera de nosotros, no aflojes ahora que lo tienes a tiro.
Ya tendrás tiempo de tocarte los cojones cuando seas funcionario.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Nov 2022)

joder cuanta miseria, mira que no tengo un puto duro, pero como deprime la miseria joder. Yo tengo un dilema ahora, no se si afiliarme a un sindicato para defender mi placita o alejarme de ellos, le debo un empujoncito bueno a uno, pero su ideología me echa mucho para atrás, asi como pagar cuotas. Qué haríais? pasaríais del tema para no pagar y no financiar locuras que nada tienen que ver con nuestra lucha obrera o pagaríais porque por lo menos hacen algo y obtener algun que otro beneficio para medrar? 
x cierto farguito como va la cosa desblokeame ya


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Nov 2022)

yo estoy muy contenta, remo como una cabrona y a fin de mes me quedo al ras, pero tengo un sentimiento de haber vencido una resistencia, de ser una privilegiada en la vida con un remo fijo, en el cual me tratan estupendamente y me dan palmaditas en la espalda para que no tenga miedo a que me echen pues es algo que dificilmente va a pasar si me porto bien. No olvidemos que en diciembre viene lla paguita doble, que me dará mas margen para pagar el zulo y los cafeses diarios sin preocupación, debo resistir hasta que me cambien de sitio que espero que me toque algo mas baratito, aunque lo que me gusta no es baratito, pero bueno ya mi yo del futuro valorará si zulo o patera otra vez, no quiero pensar mas. Se me ha presentado una oportunidad para medrar, pero me da una pereza que te cagas estudiar de momento. Os leo y me pregunto, que haria yo sin mi cuenco de arroz? tengo que esforzarme como sea, tengo que dar lo mejor, esta o portunidad no se presenta dos veces en la vida y no puedo cagarla, si pierdo mi remo por floja no voy a pillar otro, esto es españistán, que no se os olvide, el k suelta el remo se juega el pan. De verdad os digo que si pierdo mi remo no se si saldria de esa o tendria fuerzas para intentar otra cosa, esto ya es demasiado dificil, la competencia muy alta, los salarios de miseria, todo carisimo, incentivos pocos... el panorama es desolador. Gracias a dios que he pillado un remo, de ahi el dilema de pagar el puto sindicato.... me siento en deuda


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> remar cabrones no dejéis de remar que el país no se levanta solo



el k no reme que no venga llorando, aqui se rema, vaya k se rema, remar te da una sensacion de orgullo , hay algo mas humillante que ser un remero, y es querer remar y no poder hacerlo porque no hay ni remos, ya no hay ni quien quiera explotarte.....


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Los que vais de turno de noche o muy de mañana no se como lo haceis.
> Yo voy fijo de tardes a mi CA-GALERA y en la cara se me nota.... cuando iba a turnos y madrugaba (entrabamos a las 7:30 de la mañana para preparar la tienda), tenia la cara fatal, dormida, incluso con arrugas y muy cansada.
> 
> Los turnos de noche deberian estar muy bien pagados, porque a la larga te joden la salud.
> ...



ahi estamos, ahi estamos, yo me peleo por los turnos de tarde, pero en mi galera casi todo dios dice que quiere mañanas porque 'aprovechan el dia'' , pero que cojones vas a aprovechar, si estas echo una mierda fisicamente pq no duermes bien¿ yo ni aprovecho eldia ni la tarde en turno de mañana, es estar muerto en vida , al menos levantarse a gusto, hacerse uno el cafe, comer medio decente, es lo minimo que se puede pedir para ser un remero


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No es que te den poco, a ti y mayoria,es que
> No os dan nada, no tienes un salario para independizarte , no tienes sexo y está mermando tu salud.



pues si, asi es ni sexo ni techo ni nada, pero algo mas que un casapapy se tiene, las cosas como son, ves tu pagita a final de mes, te mantienes ocupado y no caes en la degeneracion total, tiene sus ventajas


----------



## Fargo (25 Nov 2022)

Ahora a remar de 15 a 23.
Y mañana de 06 a 14.
Que nadie se alarme. Fue un cambio de turno que hice, en su momento me pareció buena idea para no hacer dos tardes seguidas.


----------



## Fargo (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## qpow (25 Nov 2022)

Yo acabo de coger el remo, me queda todo lo gordo.


----------



## hartman4 (25 Nov 2022)

tengo un dolor intenso en la pierna derecha y remando la pierna derecha la arrastro pedire a la medica del sas una baja.
tengo dontrato hasta el 28 de diciembre a ver si ni remo mas y puedo cobrat el paro si me voy tras 11 meses nada de paro por eso estoy aguantando.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Nov 2022)

Fracaviernes... 

Yo llevo un catarrón de mil pares de narices. Sin fiebre, pero las narices echas mierdas y alguna migraña.
En la galera de puta madre, con el polar de la empresa hasta arriba por el frio de la planta de alimentación. Pero sin ganas de nada. Hoy he rendido lo minimo... a tomar por culo, otro día más que me he desgastado lo justo y la empresa me pagará igual que si me desgastará el doble.

Las galeras físicas son un infierno en vida, a no ser que seas HULK HOGAN o una especie de ARNOLD SWARCHENAGER en sus buenos tiempos.

Por eso me piro principalmente, porque físicamente noto que o me voy o me muero y la rata sarnosa y podrida de RRHH ya me ha dejado claro que él manda y boicoteará todos mis intentos de cambiar de puest.

Hoy he descubierto además que mi galera esta girando hacia la ideología WOKE, he visto un cartel suyo con el lema de la empresa y protagonizado por una jodida negra.

Lástima se quemen todos.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Le veo pocas posibilidades de éxito.
En los primeros tiempos de badoo tuve varias citas con final feliz.
Luego tuve 2 novias casi seguidas, así que estuve casi 6 años sin usar apps.
Cuando me quedè soltero volví a instalar badoo y todo había cambiado, vi que las tías contestaban con monosílabos o ni respondían y lo desinstalé.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Las galeras físicas son un infierno en vida, a no ser que seas HULK HOGAN o una especie de ARNOLD SWARCHENAGER en sus buenos tiempos.



Yo de momento aguanto bien porque estoy mazadete, pero no es un trabajo para jubilarse.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Y mañana a remar de 06 a 14, horarios populares.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Me han dicho que en Tinder se pilla algo.
Pero no sé...
Últimamente ni tengo ganas de ligar, es como si hubiera tirado la toalla por los rechazos en el curro y no quiero llevarme más calabazas en un tiempo.


----------



## qpow (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me han dicho que en Tinder se pilla algo.
> Pero no sé...
> Últimamente ni tengo ganas de ligar, es como si hubiera tirado la toalla por los rechazos en el curro y no quiero llevarme más calabazas en un tiempo.



Yo ya la tiré hace mucho tiempo, ahora vivo como un viejo solitario.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi infelicidad viene de tener una rutina que no me llena (el aeropuerto solo es un trámite para obtener dinero) y la falta de aventuras en mi tiempo libre, al final te dedicas a pasar el tiempo sin que pase nada emocionante.
> Todos los días se parecen mucho y la mayor parte del tiempo estoy en el trabajo.
> Así llevo 5 años, que han pasado sin pena ni gloria.
> De ahí viene la pregunta:
> ...



Haber comprado el bemeta, yo lo cruzó en las rotondas al venir de currar y vengo con Dub Step a tope como un chavalín, me arrepiento de no haber pillado un 6 cilindros aunque anda bastante y gasta una mierda.

Hoy para celebrar el día de las Charos me he follado a la parienta con furia porcina, últimamente le empujo la cabeza cuando me la chupa, cada vez voy a peor...

Además solo he cobrado 1900 euros limpios, pero mi parienta este mes cobra 2500 y somos lonchafinistas.

A pesar de eso me apetece estar dos años en el paro, porque necesito tiempo libre y vivir.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo ya la tiré hace mucho tiempo, ahora vivo como un viejo solitario.



Se puede estar bastante bien de lobo solitario sin los problemas que supone intimar con la gente.
Te ahorras decepciones, disgustos, denuncias falsas, dependencias emocionales, rechazos, malentendidos...
La clave es bajar el nivel de deseo, lo tengo comprobado. 
Los meses que tengo poca líbido estoy de lujo yo solo, liberado de cargar con la meta de tener que ligarme a alguien.


----------



## qpow (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Se puede estar bastante bien de lobo solitario sin los problemas que supone intimar con la gente.
> Te ahorras decepciones, disgustos, denuncias falsas, dependencias emocionales, rechazos, malentendidos...
> La clave es bajar el nivel de deseo, lo tengo comprobado.
> Los meses que tengo poca líbido estoy de lujo yo solo, liberado de cargar con la meta de tener que ligarme a alguien.



Tienes razón, a temporadas estoy bien así y lo prefiero. Pero no estamos diseñados para vivir así siempre y al final el instinto es el instinto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Remad cabrones.
Ya empiezo yo primero.


----------



## Karlova (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones.
> Ya empiezo yo primero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272903



Qué lo más malo que hagas por dinero solo sea eso Farguito.


----------



## Karlova (26 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Me asusta porque me veo un poco reflejado xD


----------



## greg_house (26 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hoy dos compañeros más que dejan el remo en mi empresa. Un técnico y uno que está siempre en la central, en el almacén.
> 
> El del almacén tenía que chuparse más de una hora con el tren de cercanías hasta el centro de trabajo, así que se ha buscado un empleo cerca de su pueblo. Este ha hecho suyo aquello de subirse al tren para llegar quien sabe dónde, o quedarse en el andén para estar como un conde.
> 
> ...



Toda la gente potente a la que no se ha premiado, poco a poco va a ir tirando el remo.

Es que ya os lo he dicho. Llevamos un monton de años premiando a vagos y lameculos para que los pongan de managers para hacer de chivatos a direccion del resto de compañeros.

Estos subseres deberian morir, solo se merecen una bala en la cabeza.


----------



## hartman4 (26 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Fracaviernes...
> 
> Yo llevo un catarrón de mil pares de narices. Sin fiebre, pero las narices echas mierdas y alguna migraña.
> En la galera de puta madre, con el polar de la empresa hasta arriba por el frio de la planta de alimentación. Pero sin ganas de nada. Hoy he rendido lo minimo... a tomar por culo, otro día más que me he desgastado lo justo y la empresa me pagará igual que si me desgastará el doble.
> ...



tu no tienes un tirano como en el corte ingles que esta detras tuyo todo el rato.


----------



## Murray's (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Nov 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> tu no tienes un tirano como en el corte ingles que esta detras tuyo todo el rato.



Es verdad NO, pero cuando menos me lo espere puede aparecer.
Mi galera tiene la "mania" de darte mucha mano ancha pero cuando menos te lo esperes te "persigue" tocándote las pelotas.

Además yo ya estoy marcado por el HDLGP rata sarnosa y asquerosa de RRHH, soy alguien "CONFLICTIVO" porque le canté las cuarenta a semejante alimaña en su momento, y se las sigo cantando en las encuestas de evalución de personal donde les digo sútilmente que son unos HDLGP corruptos, cínicos hipócritas y mentirosos.

A otra compañera también la denominó "PERSONA CONFLICTIVA" por mucho menos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Nov 2022)

Chavales... la página 666 se acerca. Yo me piro a mi tarde de CA-GALERA de mierda.

Pazuzu se acerca para derroernos y corroernos el alma...


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Qué lo más malo que hagas por dinero solo sea eso Farguito.



El problema es que lo hago por 1100 euros, una miseria.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Señores, podemos empezar a hablar ya de FRACASÁBADO?
HAbéis comprado algo en el Black Friday?
Yo no sé si ir, el centro comercial estará abarrotado de Joaquines con su visillera.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, podemos empezar a hablar ya de FRACASÁBADO?
> HAbéis comprado algo en el Black Friday?
> Yo no sé si ir, el centro comercial estará abarrotado de Joaquines con su visillera.



Voy a pillar una bicicleta de gravel barata para huir de la puta sociedad, no, no pienso pillar una puta bicicleta de montaña ni una eléctrica.

Ayer se ha encendido la alarma de incendios del garaje y he hablado por primera vez con la milf del A5 que sale haciendo rally cuando llego( yo soy un tío y prefiero correr fuera con el motor caliente).

Menuda pinta de cachonda, no sé cómo puedes ser tan homosexual como para no follar una cachonda de 45 ( está va a al gimnasio la veo con la bolsa y lo que dejan ver las mallas está de puta madre).

Las maduras que mejor aguantan son las que tienen pocas tetas, es rubia con un 6 de cara pero menudo morbo de culo, el otro día he hecho un slalom con el Corsa y la he dejado tirada por el garaje, cuando una tía me pone palote me pongo macarra.

Me gustan todas, siempre te desvío el hilo al tema tías jajaja.


----------



## Karlova (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, podemos empezar a hablar ya de FRACASÁBADO?
> HAbéis comprado algo en el Black Friday?
> Yo no sé si ir, el centro comercial estará abarrotado de Joaquines con su visillera.



Confirmado, y además con catarro. De tan aburrido que estoy sin salir de casa me he puesto con el ordenador de la galera a trastear cosas. Me estoy convirtiendo en un workaholic de mierda de esos


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Confirmado, y además con catarro. De tan aburrido que estoy sin salir de casa me he puesto con el ordenador de la galera a trastear cosas. Me estoy convirtiendo en un workaholic de mierda de esos



Yo dormí 1 hora para recuperarme del madrugón del remo y luego he salido a dar una vuelta como buen pollavieja solitario que soy.
Por el camino vi algunas chortinas jijajeando con sus novietes, pero tampoco me sentí especialmente mal.
Seguí por mi camino y ya està, hace calor en mi isla y se puede pasear en manga corta casi todo el año.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo dormí 1 hora para recuperarme del madrugón del remo y luego he salido a dar una vuelta como buen pollavieja solitario que soy.
> Por el camino vi algunas chortinas jijajeando con sus novietes, pero tampoco me sentí especialmente mal.
> Seguí por mi camino y ya està, hace calor en mi isla y se puede pasear en manga corta casi todo el año.




Un canario que no folla? Si vives en Canarias gasta 10 o 12000 euros en un roadster biplaza por Dios.


----------



## Karlova (26 Nov 2022)

pobre fargo con las canarias prietas y guiris que debe ver pasar cada día y el sin catar


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

.


Karlova dijo:


> pobre fargo con las canarias prietas y guiris que debe ver pasar cada día y el sin catar



Sois unos cabrones, cada día lo tengo más claro.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Un canario que no folla? Si vives en Canarias gasta 10 o 12000 euros en un roadster biplaza por Dios.



Lo he pensado muchas veces, hasta estuve mirando anuncios del mercedes slk y el mazda mx5.
Tendría que ser de capota dura por narices, no tengo garaje donde meterlo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo he pensado muchas veces, hasta estuve mirando anuncios del mercedes slk y el mazda mx5.
> Tendría que ser de capota dura por narices, no tengo garaje donde meterlo.



Cuando voy a Canarias siempre pillo un descapotable alquilado, la verdadera salud.

Si no compra un Eos que les gusta a las tías aunque no es muy de tío.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cuando voy a Canarias siempre pillo un descapotable alquilado, la verdadera salud.
> 
> Si no compra un Eos que les gusta a las tías aunque no es muy de tío.



Has probado alguno?
Cuál recomiendas?
Es curioso ver a los guiris saliendo del aeropuerto sin la capota pero los que tienen uno siempre lo llevan cerrado, salvo alguna vez por la tarde.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Has probado alguno?
> Cuál recomiendas?
> Es curioso ver a los guiris saliendo del aeropuerto sin la capota pero los que tienen uno siempre lo llevan cerrado, salvo por la tarde.



Es que ahí solo tenéis Meganes, soy muy paco jajaja, encima siempre color plata, dinámicamente un 4 plazas es un zurullo, se nota doblar el chasis, la sensación de ir sin capota me encanta.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es que ahí solo tenéis Meganes, soy muy paco jajaja, encima siempre color plata, dinámicamente un 4 plazas es un zurullo, se nota doblar el chasis, la sensación de ir sin capota me encanta.



Tienen pinta de ser muy pesados, la gracia son los pequeños.
Hubo un tiempo que tenía mucha ilusión por comprarme uno con mis ahorros.
Mi madre no estaba de acuerdo, cuando le hablé del tema me dijo que ese es un coche de "chulos", que los vecinos me envidiarían y me rayarían el coche si lo dejaba en la calle.
También me insinuó que si lo compraba me buscara un alquiler.
Es una mujer chapada a la antigua, sabe que pagando un alquiler y remando por 1100 euros estoy tocado y hundido económicamente, se aprovecha de la situación.
Yo también me aprovecho si me quedo en casapapi en el sentido de que no pago nada, pero como veis estoy pagando un precio alto por ello.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Chavales... la página 666 se acerca. Yo me piro a mi tarde de CA-GALERA de mierda.
> 
> Pazuzu se acerca para derroernos y corroernos el alma...



Ya hemos llegado, amigo.
No debemos tener miedo, porque lo que está muerto no puede morir.
Yo solo quería una chortina que jijajee con unas buenas tetas y un culito respingón que me quisiera, luego viajar y más adelante tener Farguitos.
Sin eso camino como alma en pena cada mañana a la galera, ahorrando dinero no sé bien para qué.
A veces veo chortinas en el curro que se les transparenta el tanguita en el pantalón y me invade la tristeza.
Me planteo el sentido de la vida, del remo y de todo.


----------



## Fargo (26 Nov 2022)

Yo sin esto no remo, señores.
RENUNCIO y que vaya otro a hacer mis horas.
Madre mía, quién pudiera hocicar en ese escote cual cerdo trufero.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (26 Nov 2022)

Yo hoy me encuentro mejor. Parece que el catarro se va disolviendo. El fluimicil es mano de santo.

Encima como mañana es domingo de apertura, hoy no he echo unas operativas de fin de semana
que te dejan muerto matao de espalda y rodillas.

Aunque he currado hoy lo normal, sin matarme, estoy extrañamente descansado.

Chavales... el trabajo físico es la muerte en vida. La sensación de llegar a casa no excesivamente cansado es INIGUALABLE.

Entiendo los que tengan un trabajo de culo sentao y estrés mental, lo entiendo... pero buscaros la vida fuera del remo de culo sentao, porque os aseguro que conforme va avanzando el reloj de arena, el trabajo fisico es la muerte en vida, y llegar a casa echo migas sin ganas de nada es tener la puta sensación de estar muriendote por dentro.



Por cierto @Fargo, ahora que veo que eres de Canarias, entiendo que estes tan reticente de cambiar de curro. Sigo pensando que debes de mirar alternativas y pensar un plan alternativo para mejorar laboral y salarialmente, pero entiendo que en Canarias las posibilidades sean un poco más limitadas.

¡ÁNIMO!

Te doy una idea medio en broma medio en serio:

Dices que estas mazadete, pues deberias aprovecharlo... pero relacionandote con el poder. Averigua en tu galera si hay alguna fémina con poder aunque sea charo y que no aparezca mucho por tú puesto, intentas fuera del horario laboral contactar con ella e intentar frecuentar los sitios que ella frecuente, y te haces el encontradizo y tratas de beneficiartela y ser su chico-mazado-amante. Coger confianza, ser follamiguismo y poco a poco al tener confianza que pueda ayudarte a ascender a algún puesto guapo de oficina (que encima con tu carrera aunque la denomines de pinta y colorea pues pueder dar el pego). Yo no haria ascos y trataria de alcanzar algo "guapo" de esa manera.

Lo saco a colación porque en mi galera un repositor de más o menos tú edad, mazadete él también, de pronto y en menos de 6 o 7 años, paso de repositor a director de tienda de proximidad a director de zona.
¡Chico en menos de 6 años! ¡Que hay responsables de sección e n mi hiper que llevan toda una vida siendo simples mandos de sección!
De que lo deduzco. Pues chico... me da la impresión de que el chaval se beneficio a alguien de la alta dirección (mujer u hombre) y le echó un cable, a mi me da esa sensación... porque últimamente veo ascensos muy escándalosamente rápidos.


----------



## hartman4 (26 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo hoy me encuentro mejor. Parace que el catarro se va disolviendo. El fluimicil es mano de santo.
> 
> Encima como mañana es domingo de apertura, hoy no he echo unas operativas de fin de semana
> que te dejan muerto matao de espalda y rodillas.
> ...



mozo de almacen es muerte en vida con tendinitis en la piertna derecha a ver si me dan la baja unos dias la medfica de cabecera que no me recupero cajas y cajas y cajas de ropa, zapatillas,etc.
ojala el lunes la medica de cabecera me diga baja hasta el 20 y tantos de diciembre ya que termino el 28.


----------



## Fargo (27 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Por cierto @Fargo, ahora que veo que eres de Canarias, entiendo que estes tan reticente de cambiar de curro. Sigo pensando que debes de mirar alternativas y pensar un plan alternativo para mejorar laboral y salarialmente, pero entiendo que en Canarias las posibilidades sean un poco más limitadas.



Hay mucho paro y todo va por enchufes.
En mi empresa hace 4 años que no entra nadie sin enchufe, para que os hagáis una idea.
Dependiendo del enchufe te hacen un contrato de obra y servicio o uno temporal de 1 año.
A dos chortinas que tenían contrato temporal las pararon la semana pasada cuando se les acabó.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Nov 2022)

Buenas noches, Fargo.

¿Hoy también estás trabajando por el aeropuerto?

¿Qué has pensado hacer cuando termines de ahorrar todo el dinero que necesitas?

*No sabía que eras de Canarias. Debes echar de menos el mar, no?*


----------



## Fargo (27 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Buenas noches, Fargo.
> 
> ¿Hoy también estás trabajando por el aeropuerto?



Trabajo mañana de 15 a 23. 



.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué has pensado hacer cuando termines de ahorrar todo el dinero que necesitas?



No lo sé.


.AzaleA. dijo:


> No sabía que eras de Canarias. Debes echar de menos el mar, no?



Echo de menos otras cosas.
El mar lo veo cada vez que salgo a la calle, tengo una playa a 5 minutos en coche.


----------



## Fargo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (27 Nov 2022)

Chavales, me han añadido al grupo de la cena de empresa, es el 10 de Diciembre.
Ya están buscando restaurante y luego están hablando de ir a una discoteca.
Todavía no les he confirmado mi asistencia.
Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, me han añadido al grupo de la cena de empresa, es el 10 de Diciembre.
> Ya están buscando restaurante y luego están hablando de ir a una discoteca.
> Todavía no les he confirmado mi asistencia.
> Cómo lo veis?



Aún te enchortinizarás esa noche 

En mi Galera hace siglos que dejamos de hacer cenas de empresa. Teniamos la cena del accionariado, que estaba guay. Y haciamos la de navidad.
Pero hace mucho que dejamos de hacerla oficialmente. Cajas hace la suya propia, esa no falla, y luego grupetos de compañeros más o menos bien avenidos hacen alguna privada.... pero dejamos de hacerla en general. A mi a día de hoy no me suelen gustar esas cenas, pero si entrara en otra galera de a lo que voy dirigido iria para ir socializando sin demasiados aspavientos (no bebo), más que nada para aparentar que soy alguien sociable y frecuentable - y eso en el entorno laboral al que pueda dirigirme, puede ser importante -

@Fargo, vé, *NO LO DUDES*. Estas amargadete por la vida del AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO, te vendrá bien tio... aunque sólo sea por desconectar de todo una noche.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo sin esto no remo, señores.
> RENUNCIO y que vaya otro a hacer mis horas.
> Madre mía, quién pudiera hocicar en ese escote cual cerdo trufero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273946



Es mucho más guapa mi @Jevitronka ...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Nov 2022)

Disfrutala si no es algo "grave" tipo caida o rotura.
Yo las llamo BAJACIONES.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo sin esto no remo, señores.
> RENUNCIO y que vaya otro a hacer mis horas.
> Madre mía, quién pudiera hocicar en ese escote cual cerdo trufero.


----------



## hartman4 (27 Nov 2022)

yo mañana por mi rodilla voy a mi medica de cabecera a ver si me da una semana de baja por una pputa tendinitis pie de ganso.


----------



## Fargo (27 Nov 2022)

Enhorabuena amigo.
Bueno, recupérese pronto si es algo grave.
Yo nunca he cogido la baja, ni absentismo laboral.
Ni siquiera he cagado nunca en el cajón del jefe.
No tengo nada de lo que estar orgulloso, he ido puntual todos los días que he tenido un contrato, me han dicho varias veces que soy buen trabajador, muy triste todo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Enhorabuena amigo.
> Bueno, recupérese pronto si es algo grave.
> Yo nunca he cogido la baja, ni absentismo laboral.
> Ni siquiera he cagado nunca en el cajón del jefe.
> No tengo nada de lo que estar orgulloso, he ido puntual todos los días que he tenido un contrato, me han dicho varias veces que soy buen trabajador, muy triste todo.



Yo últimamente ficho tarde la entrada (5 o 6 minutos), ficho pronto la salida 5 o 6 minutos y a veces me paso 10 minutos del tiempo de reposo.


Deberian haberme sancionado ya, llevo una acumulación importante de minutaje faltante.

La rata asquerosa de RRHH pasa de mi para lo bueno y para lo malo.
Soy totalmente invisible en la empresa .
Deberia forzar más haber hasta cuanto soy invisible.

Estoy pensando.... que igual retraso un poco mi marcha, ya que mi interés por estar fuera es como muy tarde en MARZO ya que es cuando empezarán unas formaciones de IT en mi ciudad, que algunas llevan contratación detrás.
Y mientrás tanto tocar los cojones a la empresa, cumpliendo lo minimo, llegando tarde e incluso siendo un puto L'enfant terrible....

Estaba pensando tener una especie de enajenación mental transitoria y si algún día delante de otros jefes pasa la rata de RRHH y me saluda por puro automatismo... decirle: *"Hombre!!!!!!! Don dedo divino, el que decide quien puede o no puede cambiar de puesto en función de sus filias y fobias personales... como le va buen hombre: Planeando alguna maldad contra la plantilla base???? *


----------



## Fargo (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora entro de 15 a 23, a ver si alguna chorti me dice si voy a ir a la cena de la empresa.
Esto es como cuando te invitan al baile de graduación en USA, a mí nunca me invitan porque soy medio autista en el trato social.


----------



## Carpulux (27 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, me han añadido al grupo de la cena de empresa, es el 10 de Diciembre.
> Ya están buscando restaurante y luego están hablando de ir a una discoteca.
> Todavía no les he confirmado mi asistencia.
> Cómo lo veis?



Vete, así ves el percal. Créeme que es mejor ir, necesitas ocuparte en cosas. Además, que no tienes mujer aún ni hijos, sino pues te diría que mejor no, pero en tu caso iría. Al que no vaya, será del que hablen, supongo que eso te la sude pero bueno por decirlo que no falte.

Pregúntale a la charo del tema y mira su gesto al preguntarle. Dile que no lo tienes muy claro porque no te van esas cosas a ver que te cuenta.

Un abrazo.


----------



## qpow (27 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora entro de 15 a 23, a ver si alguna chorti me dice si voy a ir a la cena de la empresa.
> Esto es como cuando te invitan al baile de graduación en USA, a mí nunca me invitan porque soy medio autista en el trato social.



No te dejes engañar, en los tiempos prepandemia cuando en mi oficina había presencialidad y se organizaban cenas de Navidad, también había alguna que me preguntaba e incluso me insistía que fuera. Eso no significa nada, luego estando allí van a su bola jijijajeando con todos (menos contigo). La última cena me fui aburrido y disgustado a mitad de la noche en plena fiesta. Estas cosas no son para mi.

Pero no tiene porqué ocurrirte a ti.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Nov 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Es mucho más guapa mi @Jevitronka ...



Los cojones


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *Los cojones*



Para mí tú eres la más guapa, Cosita...


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Nov 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Para mí tú eres la más guapa, Cosita...



Que le vamos a hacer


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> *Que le vamos a hacer*



Como decimos por Estas Tierras "ye lo que hai": estás condenada a recibir mis halagos hasta que por fin me dejes meterte el pizarrín, o hasta que te mueras, lo que ocurra antes...


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Nov 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Como decimos por Estas Tierras "ye lo que hai": estás condenada a recibir mis halagos hasta que por fin me dejes meterte el pizarrín, o hasta que te mueras, lo que ocurra antes...



Supongo que tendré que ir haciendo testamento


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

.


qpow dijo:


> No te dejes engañar, en los tiempos prepandemia cuando en mi oficina había presencialidad y se organizaban cenas de Navidad, también había alguna que me preguntaba e incluso me insistía que fuera. Eso no significa nada, luego estando allí van a su bola jijijajeando con todos (menos contigo). La última cena me fui aburrido y disgustado a mitad de la noche en plena fiesta. Estas cosas no son para mi.
> Pero no tiene porqué ocurrirte a ti.



Pues me ha pasado justo hoy, una de las chortinas del curro se puso a preguntarme si iba a ir a la cena y luego a la discoteca, le dije que yo no pegaba ahí y me dice:
"Tú vente y te sientas a mi lado en la mesa".
El Fargo de antes se hubiera hecho ilusiones, el de ahora solo ve otra que le gusta marear la perdiz y luego al final no quiere nada.


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> .
> 
> Pues me ha pasado justo hoy, una de las chortinas del curro se puso a preguntarme si iba a ir a la cena y luego a la discoteca, le dije que yo no pegaba ahí y me dice:
> "Tú vente y te sientas a mi lado en la mesa".
> El Fargo de antes se hubiera hecho ilusiones, el de ahora solo ve otra que le gusta marear la perdiz y luego al final no quiere nada.



No tienes nada que perder, es posible que lo pases bien igualmente.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

Igual solo estaba mareando la perdiz.
Si le gustas da igual que la cagues, ella te lo pone fácil y te perdona los fallos.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Vete, así ves el percal. Créeme que es mejor ir, necesitas ocuparte en cosas. Además, que no tienes mujer aún ni hijos, sino pues te diría que mejor no, pero en tu caso iría. *Al que no vaya, será del que hablen, *supongo que eso te la sude pero bueno por decirlo que no falte.



Total, mi reputación ya está por los suelos.


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Al que no vaya, será del que hablen



Yo no estoy del todo de acuerdo con esto. Ha habido años que no he ido a la cena de empresa y nadie me echó de menos. En la ultima que fui, me largué en mitad de la noche y tampoco me echaron de menos.

La gente a fin de cuentas va a su bola, cada uno está con su "grupete" que es lo típico de empresas grandes. Depende de si Fargo tiene "grupete" o si va por libre para que te echen de menos. Después de la cena y cuando todo el mundo vaya borracho, unos desaparecerán con las chortinas y otros huirán a traición de la discoteca.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

La PLACITA se tiene o no se tiene.
Las mujeres son muy prácticas, estar a puntito de tener la placita es lo mismo que no tenerla, y ellas lo saben.
Ya verás cuando la tengas como cambia todo.
La otra opciòn es mentir, pero en tu caso ni te hará falta dentro de poco.
Dale caña.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo no estoy del todo de acuerdo con esto. Ha habido años que no he ido a la cena de empresa y nadie me echó de menos. En la ultima que fui, me largué en mitad de la noche y tampoco me echaron de menos.
> 
> La gente a fin de cuentas va a su bola, cada uno está con su "grupete" que es lo típico de empresas grandes. Depende de si Fargo tiene "grupete" o si va por libre para que te echen de menos. *Después de la cena y cuando todo el mundo vaya borracho, unos desaparecerán con las chortinas *y otros huirán a traición de la discoteca.



Este es otro motivo por el que no quiero ir, tengo miedo de ver esto y yo ahí como un gilipollas sin comerme un rosco.
Creo que me dolería ver una chortina que me gusta haciendo marranadas con otro, ya sé que ninguna es virgen pero una cosa es intuirlo y otra verlo en persona.


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Este es otro motivo por el que no quiero ir, tengo miedo de ver esto y yo ahí como un gilipollas sin comerme un rosco.
> *Creo que me dolería ver una chortina que me gusta haciendo marranadas con otro, ya sé que ninguna es virgen pero una cosa es intuirlo y otra verlo en persona.*



Has dado en el clavo amigo.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> No tienes nada que perder, es posible que lo pases bien igualmente.



Tengo dudas, lo que está claro es que si no voy a la cena no va a pasar nada chortinesco.
Si voy al menos hay una remota posibilidad de meterla en caliente, como el que juega al euromillón.


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo dudas, lo que está claro es que si no voy no va a pasar nada chortinesco.
> Si voy al menos hay una remota posibilidad de meterla en caliente, como el que juega al euromillón.



Tienes que asumir que hay una posibilidad de fracaso, pero si haces que eso no te afecte, puede volverse a tu favor y que surja una oportunidad real de llevarte al "huerto" a alguna. Vístete con tus mejores galas y prueba suerte, pero sin parecer desesperado, que eso se lo huelen de primeras.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Odio madrugar, no sé qué hago en una fábrica a estas horas. Tengo que replantearme muchas cosas y sobretodo, encontrar la forma de dejar el remo.

Eso es prioritario.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Odio madrugar, no sé qué hago en una fábrica a estas horas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

*RECORDAD QUE POR REMAR NO MERECÉIS ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, MÁS QUE OS PATEEN Y OS INSULTEN. CADA DÍA QUE COTIZÁIS ES UN DÍA MÁS DE VERGÜENZA. HIJOS DE PUTA VAGOS.*


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> CADA DÍA QUE COTIZÁIS ES UN DÍA MÁS DE VERGÜENZA. HIJOS DE PUTA VAGOS.



Seremos muchas cosas, pero en lo de vago ganas tú por goleada.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Tienes que asumir que hay una posibilidad de fracaso, pero si haces que eso no te afecte, puede volverse a tu favor y que surja una oportunidad real de llevarte al "huerto" a alguna. Vístete con tus mejores galas y prueba suerte, pero sin parecer desesperado, que eso se lo huelen de primeras.



Es la cena de empresa y luego están hablando de coger un reservado en una discoteca.
La posibilidad de fracaso es bastante alta, pero como estoy mazadete y algunas tías solo hacen algo cuando se echan unas copas, igual viene alguna chorti en busca de rabo.
La Charo que tenía detrás va a la cena pero no a la discoteca, porque al dìa siguiente trabaja a las 06.
Lástima, ahí tenía polvo asegurado.
Aún no he confirmado mi asistencia.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seremos muchas cosas, pero en lo de vago ganas tú por goleada.



Sois vagos redomados hasta decir basta.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es la cena de empresa y luego están hablando de coger un reservado en una discoteca.
> La posibilidad de fracaso es bastante alta, pero como estoy mazadete y algunas tías solo hacen algo cuando se echan unas copas, igual viene alguna chorti en busca de rabo.
> La Charo que tenía detrás va a la cena pero no a la discoteca, porque al dìa siguiente trabaja a las 06.
> Lástima, ahí tenía polvo asegurado.
> Aún no he confirmado mi asistencia.



Qué puto fracaso joder. Por cierto, el Ministerio de Igualdad que FINANCIAS dice que quien actúa como tú (cuando se echan unas copas) es un AGRESOR SEXUAL.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

Estoy harto de que no pase nada interesante en mi vida.
VOY A APUNTARME a la cena de empresa, chavales.
Ya habrá tiempo de llorar después.
Y por supuesto, lo contaré todo en el hilo.


----------



## Carpulux (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> .
> 
> Pues me ha pasado justo hoy, una de las chortinas del curro se puso a preguntarme si iba a ir a la cena y luego a la discoteca, le dije que yo no pegaba ahí y me dice:
> *"Tú vente y te sientas a mi lado en la mesa".
> El Fargo de antes se hubiera hecho ilusiones, el de ahora solo ve otra que le gusta marear la perdiz y luego al final no quiere nada.*



Seguramente, pero es una *oportunidad*. No te olvides la colonia. 



Fargo dijo:


> Igual solo estaba mareando la perdiz.
> *Si le gustas* da igual que la cagues, *ella te lo pone fácil* y te perdona los fallos.



Yo creo que si le gustas lo que hace es amoldarte a ti por miedo a perderte. Pero tampoco te lo pone fácil, porque ellas no quieren parecerlo.

Es sólo mi opinión ojo, yo creo que no le gusté a nadie (a ciencia cierta). 



Fargo dijo:


> Total, mi reputación ya está por los suelos.



No digas eso coño, este es uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja. 



Fargo dijo:


> Este es otro motivo por el que no quiero ir, tengo miedo de ver esto y yo ahí como un gilipollas sin comerme un rosco.
> Creo que me dolería ver una chortina que me gusta haciendo marranadas con otro, ya sé que ninguna es virgen pero una cosa es intuirlo y otra verlo en persona.



Si se da eso, te largas de ahí. Pero dale una oportunidad.



Fargo dijo:


> Es la cena de empresa y luego están hablando de coger un reservado en una discoteca.
> La posibilidad de fracaso es bastante alta, pero como estoy mazadete y algunas tías solo hacen algo cuando se echan unas copas, igual viene alguna chorti en busca de rabo.
> La Charo que tenía detrás va a la cena pero no a la discoteca, porque al dìa siguiente trabaja a las 06.
> Lástima, ahí tenía polvo asegurado.
> Aún no he confirmado mi asistencia.



¿Tienes como "objetivo" a la charo o a la otra? Ya me pierdo ajajaja. Vas a la cena, pero te sientas al lado de la charo, de paso ves si la chorti se pone celosa, luego se irá la charo y te acercas a la chorti. No sé, ¿qué plan tienes pensado Fargo?.

Dios, qué mítico. Creo que todos lo hacemos, ánimo Walter.

¿Se estará haciendo la dura?. En fin, mujeres.

Se nota que tienen mejores opciones... esto si que es derroyente. Por la cita ni te rayes, seguro que ha visto cosas peores y eso nos pasa a todos.



qpow dijo:


> Yo no estoy del todo de acuerdo con esto. Ha habido años que no he ido a la cena de empresa y nadie me echó de menos. En la ultima que fui, me largué en mitad de la noche y tampoco me echaron de menos.
> 
> *La gente a fin de cuentas va a su bola*, cada uno está con su "grupete" que es lo típico de empresas grandes. Depende de si Fargo tiene "grupete" o si va por libre para que te echen de menos. Después de la cena y cuando todo el mundo vaya borracho, unos desaparecerán con las chortinas y otros huirán a traición de la discoteca.



Sobretodo de unos años a esta parte. También se ve en los pueblos que ya ni la gente se conoce, ni se defiende ni nada. Es tristísimo.

Las cenas de empresa son en su mayoría patéticas. Me refería que si no vas, hablarán de ti (ya que no estás allí eres el blanco fácil por así decirlo) y no precisamente de buena manera muchas veces.



qpow dijo:


> *Tienes que asumir que hay una posibilidad de fracaso*, pero si haces que eso no te afecte, puede volverse a tu favor y que surja una oportunidad real de llevarte al "huerto" a alguna. Vístete con tus mejores galas y prueba suerte, pero sin parecer desesperado, que eso se lo huelen de primeras.



Posibilidad muy alta. No montarse expectativas ni películas es primordial.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

No le des tantas vueltas, haz como ellas.
Solo les importa su culo, los hombres se la sudan totalmente.
Incluso lo de follar, si follan bien pero si no follan tampoco les quita el sueño.
Les importa más su perro que su novio.
La clave es bajar la líbido para jugar en igualdad de condiciones, pero no es fácil.


----------



## Carpulux (28 Nov 2022)

Creo que la única salida aceptable, es *ser claro* y decirlo sin tapujos. Pero díselo en la cita, *no antes* (por lo de las cartas). Lo de invitarla ha sido una cagada desde tu punto de vista, pero para ella imagino que es todo lo contrario (salvo que tenga el pelo de colorines ya saben ustedes), supongo que sumará puntos. Lo malo es que te habrá visto sediento y haciendo gilipolleces.  Ahí sí que te tiene bailando... toca hacerse el duro y desconcertarla. ¿?

Joder, muchas veces ni para empezar a conocer a alguien merece tanto esfuerzo... derroición total. 

Últimamente leo mucho eso de que simplemente _"es tu turno"_, es decir, olvídate del largo plazo. Con este panorama, pierdes más de lo que ganas. 

Yo también estoy en un reto personal de esos y voy de culo ahora mismo 



Fargo dijo:


> No le des tantas vueltas, haz como ellas.
> Solo les importa su culo, los hombres se la sudan totalmente.
> Incluso lo de follar, si follan bien pero si no follan tampoco les quita el sueño.
> *Les importa más su perro que su novio.*
> La clave es bajar la líbido para jugar en igualdad de condiciones, pero no es fácil.



Esa frase es demencial.  Refleja que el novio ocupa el lugar del perro y el perro el del novio. Tristísimo!!!, la verdad que el hilo me está derroyendo hoy de una forma brutal. 

Eso de las condiciones olvídate. Y mas en España, donde tienes TODO en contra.


----------



## hartman4 (28 Nov 2022)

20 dias de baja me han dado por una tendinitis en la pierna derecha.


----------



## XRL (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No le des tantas vueltas, haz como ellas.
> Solo les importa su culo, los hombres se la sudan totalmente.
> Incluso lo de follar, si follan bien pero si no follan tampoco les quita el sueño.
> *Les importa más su perro que su novio.*
> La clave es bajar la líbido para jugar en igualdad de condiciones, pero no es fácil.



ese es el tema

si tratan mejor a un animal que a una pareja eso es que eres mierda para ellas

lo mismo al tener hijos,vas a ser el proveedor para sus hijos en vez de su pareja

los hijos y el perro antes que tu xD

eso es lo que hay


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Nov 2022)

Me encantan las cenas de Navidad de la empresa, sobre todo cuando coincides con otras empresas porque ese día las tías están libres de novios/maridos y muchas aprovechan para ir a cazar rabo. De la cena y los compañeros sudo totalmente, si surge la oportunidad me largo sin contemplación aunque estemos todavía en los entremeses.

Lo peor que llevo es oír a mi novia lloriqueando los días de antes/después, me conoce como si me hubiera parido.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Nov 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> 20 dias de baja me han dado por una tendinitis en la pierna derecha.



Descansa, ve series, pelis y no pienses en el puto remo.


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Márcate un farol.

Llámala y dile que te ha surgido un contratiempo, que pospones la cita al día x (eso a tu elección) para que comprenda que hay cosas más importantes que ella (aunque sea mentira). Si realmente tiene interés en quedar contigo, no te pondrá ninguna objeción. 

Si te pide alguna explicación, puedes mostrarte ciertamente misterioso. Todas esas gilipolleces las ponen a mil.


----------



## Murray's (28 Nov 2022)

Como haceis para quedar con tias y os propongan citas ellas? Podriais poner que trucos usais, o es que sois tios muy guapos de 1,85 ?


----------



## Murray's (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

Una palabra: PLACITA


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Como haceis para quedar con tias y os propongan citas ellas? Podriais poner que trucos usais, o es que sois tios muy guapos de 1,85 ?


----------



## Murray's (28 Nov 2022)

Sondeas tias de Madrid??


La estatura no es tan importante, se fijan en la cara, si eres guapo, pelo y moreno tipo andaluz, ligas encima por fotos no saben lo que mides.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

*BRVTAL, HAS ESCOGIDO LA VÍA DE LA FORTUNA

PLACITA O MUERTE*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

Así es, las mujeres son materialistas, hay que jugar con ello: viajes, relojes, cosas caras. No cosas como un ordenador MSI de 128 GB de RAM porque desconocen lo que es. Pero sí coches, iphone, tablets etc.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

*EL QUE NO ESTÉ AHORA MISMO ESTUDIANDO PARA LA PLACITA ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)

Yo en cuanto pueda me meto al Estao a ser un vago redomado y a parasitar para tratar de hundir aún más este pútrido país.


----------



## Murray's (28 Nov 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *EL QUE NO ESTÉ AHORA MISMO ESTUDIANDO PARA LA PLACITA ES SUBNORMAL*



Pero que dices tio, sinó hay plazas para todos y.encima las complican para no las puedas sacar









"Le hemos robado mucho tiempo a la familia para este absurdo de oposición"


Opositores y sindicatos critican lo "rebuscado" de las preguntas de la prueba de Enfermería y abren la puerta a posibles impugnaciones | Se incluían cuestiones sobre la práctica del chemsex, el síndrome del niño azul o la bendopnea




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Me encantan las cenas de Navidad de la empresa, sobre todo cuando coincides con otras empresas porque ese día las tías están libres de novios/maridos y muchas aprovechan para ir a cazar rabo. De la cena y los compañeros sudo totalmente, si surge la oportunidad me largo sin contemplación aunque estemos todavía en los entremeses.



Estoy pensando en reservar un hotel cerca de la discoteca, es cierto que está lejos de mi casa y me vendría mejor quedarme por allí.
Igual las chortis de la empresa lo valoran, sería muy derroyente ir a dormir a ese hotel ya pagado yo solo.
Vale 110 euros la noche, qué opináis?


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *EL QUE NO ESTÉ AHORA MISMO ESTUDIANDO PARA LA PLACITA ES SUBNORMAL*



Siguiendo tu lógica ahora mismo eres subnormal porque no estás estudiando.
Lo digo por ir aclarando conceptos.


----------



## Murray's (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy pensando en reservar un hotel cerca de la discoteca, es cierto que está lejos de mi casa y me vendría mejor quedarme por allí.
> Igual las chortis de la empresa lo valoran, sería muy derroyente ir a dormir a ese hotel ya pagado yo solo.
> Vale 110 euros la noche, qué opináis?




El hotel se paga cuando hay polvo seguro no antes. Si te enrollas con alguna te la intentas llevar al hotel o a su casa si vive sola, eso si quien propone dispone, en este caso si quieree y es hotel invitala tu.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El hotel se paga cuando hay polvo seguro no antes. Si te enrollas con alguna te la intentas llevar al hotel o a su casa si vive sola, eso si quien propone dispone, en este caso si quieree y es hotel invitala tu.



Y cuándo un polvo es seguro, amigo Murray?
Tratamos con los seres imprevisibles y cambiantes de opinión de la naturaleza, las mujeres.
No decîs aquí todo el rato que la hembra valora cuando ve al hombre soltar billetes como si nada?
Pues una forma de hacerlo es decir que voy a reservar un hotel cerca porque vivo lejos del lugar y es más cómodo.


----------



## ffss (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Carpulux (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y cuándo un polvo es seguro, amigo Murray?
> Tratamos con los seres imprevisibles y cambiantes de opinión de la naturaleza, las mujeres.
> No decîs aquí todo el rato que la hembra valora cuando ve al hombre soltar billetes como si nada?
> *Pues una forma de hacerlo es decir que voy a reservar un hotel cerca porque vivo lejos del lugar y es más cómodo.*



Esto no lo digas hasta que no estés allí mismo ese día. Si lo mencionas antes, les será repelente.

Un poco caro para 1 persona ¿no?, pero claro, alguno irá en el puente y eso sube.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y cuándo un polvo es seguro, amigo Murray?
> Tratamos con los seres imprevisibles y cambiantes de opinión de la naturaleza, las mujeres.
> No decîs aquí todo el rato que la hembra valora cuando ve al hombre soltar billetes como si nada?
> Pues una forma de hacerlo es decir que voy a reservar un hotel cerca porque vivo lejos del lugar y es más cómodo.



Hola Juani, tu no sabes quien soy, yo te observo en el remo aunque tu no lo sepas, he reservado un hotel, te vienes a jugar a las cartas?

Creo que es un plan sin fisuras, cuentanos como fue vale?


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Hola Juani, tu no sabes quien soy, yo te observo en el remo aunque tu no lo sepas, he reservado un hotel, te vienes a jugar a las cartas?
> 
> Creo que es un plan sin fisuras, cuentanos como fue vale?



No saben quién soy, llevo 5 años trabajando con ellos todos los días 8 o 9 horas pero no saben quién soy.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (28 Nov 2022)

Pues si no saben quien eres a ver si te van a confundir con un violador si les dices de ir a un hotel sin venir a cuento.

Pero no desistas, me gustaria saber como te fue.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy pensando en reservar un hotel cerca de la discoteca, es cierto que está lejos de mi casa y me vendría mejor quedarme por allí.
> Igual las chortis de la empresa lo valoran, sería muy derroyente ir a dormir a ese hotel ya pagado yo solo.
> Vale 110 euros la noche, qué opináis?



Te da para dos cervezas y dos putas, tu mismo...


----------



## qpow (28 Nov 2022)

Sé natural amigo Fargo, deja que las cosas fluyan y no fuerces una situación incómoda. Quizás haces migas con alguna compañera y no tiene porqué ser esa noche cuando tenga que caer, puedes generar oportunidades futuras quedando a tomar un café en días posteriores. El objetivo es que te conozcan y tú de conocer a compañeras nuevas para tratar de hacer amistades que luego vayan a más.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tienen pinta de ser muy pesados, la gracia son los pequeños.
> Hubo un tiempo que tenía mucha ilusión por comprarme uno con mis ahorros.
> Mi madre no estaba de acuerdo, cuando le hablé del tema me dijo que ese es un coche de "chulos", que los vecinos me envidiarían y me rayarían el coche si lo dejaba en la calle.
> También me insinuó que si lo compraba me buscara un alquiler.
> ...



Tu madre es totalmente castrante, vete de casa se un hombre.


----------



## Fargo (28 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Sé natural amigo Fargo, deja que las cosas fluyan y no fuerces una situación incómoda. Quizás haces migas con alguna compañera y no tiene porqué ser esa noche cuando tenga que caer, puedes generar oportunidades futuras quedando a tomar un café en días posteriores. El objetivo es que te conozcan y tú de conocer a compañeras nuevas para tratar de hacer amistades que luego vayan a más.



Llevo años haciendo eso, hablando con ellas sin forzar una "situación incómoda".
Pero es que si no me lanzo me puedo pasar otros 10 años sin mojar por no forzar una situación incómoda, no sé si me explico.
Este último año le he propuesto a alguna tomar un café fuera del trabajo (no veo nada indecente ahî) y varias han rechazado mi propuesta.
Muchas se desmelenan en la cena de empresa y el resto del año son monjas con los compañeros, por eso creo que es el momento ideal para jugar al ataque.
Si me rechazan pues mira, me rechazaron.
Pero al menos intentarlo en el momento que están más receptivas, para quedarme tranquilo y decir que hice todo lo que pude.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Te da para dos cervezas y dos putas, tu mismo...



Tenéis razón en lo del hotel, es una idea con muchas posibilidades de fracaso.
Habrá que pensar en otra cosa para llamar la atención de las hembras que van a la cena.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tenéis razón en lo del hotel, es una idea con muchas posibilidades de fracaso.
> Habrá que pensar en otra cosa para llamar la atención de las hembras que van a la cena.



Ve bien vestido, bien peinado y buena colonia (esto es importante).


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ve bien vestido, bien peinado y buena colonia (esto es importante).



Así van a ir todos, es una cena de empresa.
En otro país bastaría con eso, las españolas son un poco más exigentes.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tu madre es totalmente castrante, vete de casa se un hombre.



Cobrando 1100 independizado es malvivir, remar solo para pagar facturas en un cuchitril.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cobrando 1100 independizado es malvivir, y mi madre lo sabe.



Malvivir es estar coaccionado por tu madre con la edad que tienes, ahorra para un zulo y te largas, con ese dinero y un piso pagado vives.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Malvivir es estar coaccionado por tu madre con la edad que tienes, ahorra para un zulo y te largas, con ese dinero y un piso pagado vives.



Si no hay alquiler o hipoteca se puede vivir, pero no tengo suficiente aún para comprar a tocateja algo mínimamente decente.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Señores, estamos hablando de la posibilidad de que moje el churro después de 2 años en la cena de empresa.
Alguien que haya metido la polla en la olla?
Deberiáis ayudar a este pobre remero, haced de este mundo un lugar mejor.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Así van a ir todos, es una cena de empresa.
> En otro país bastaría con eso, las españolas son un poco más exigentes.



Además tienes a tu favor que estás mazadete y conservas el pelo de la cabeza. Viste con algo que te favorezca, algo tirando a ceñido, que marque músculo. Compra ropa nueva y que sea algo cara, lleva un reloj caro (o de apariencia cara) Trata de diferenciarte del resto, ve un escalón por encima que la mayoría.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> REMA HIJOPUTA REMA



Mañana vuelvo a las galeras tras unos días de vacaciones, tengo ansiedad y depresion


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Además tienes a tu favor que estás mazadete y conservas el pelo de la cabeza. Viste con algo que te favorezca, algo tirando a ceñido, que marque músculo. Compra ropa nueva y que sea algo cara, lleva un reloj caro (o de apariencia cara) Trata de diferenciarte del resto, ve un escalón por encima que la mayoría.



No voy a poder diferenciarme por ahí amigo, porque todo eso ya lo hago en el día a día.
Lo he comentado alguna vez, varias dicen que soy guapo delante de otros compañeros sin venir a cuento, todas me dicen que estoy mazadete, que visto muy bien, me han preguntado por los relojes...
El problema es la conversación, el palique.
Hablo poco y si puedo decir 2 palabras, no digo 4.
La labia es tan importante como el físico, si no lo es más.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es la conversación, el palique.
> Hablo poco y si puedo decir 2 palabras, no digo 4.
> La labia es tan importante como el físico, si no lo es más.



Te entiendo perfectamente, padezco del mismo problema. Yo tengo poco palique y no sé comportarme como un payaso. Así estoy, en una situación igual o peor que la tuya.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, padezco del mismo problema. *Yo tengo poco palique y no sé comportarme como un payaso. *Así estoy, en una situación igual o peor que la tuya.



Un payaso o un garrulo de esos que les gustan con incontinencia verbal, porque las dos neuronas que tienen les impiden estar callados y medir las palabras.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA
Dar vueltas por el aeropuerto MANDA
No dormir MANDA
Hacer todo lo anterior por 1100 euros MANDA


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Nov 2022)

Derroyed


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Nov 2022)

Y Yakie Chan


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

El despertador del remero sonará dentro de poco:


----------



## Mindszenty (29 Nov 2022)

A remar


----------



## Murray's (29 Nov 2022)

@Fargo yo soy igual de timido que tu, pero a ostias he aprendido.

Si te sirve , el alcohol en una fiesta te desinhibe un poco, y si te rechaza la tia o pasa, te la sudará porque tiene ese doble efecto. un par de copitas, dos o tres cervezas, se que es contraproducente dar este consejo por temas de salud pero no se me ocurre otra cosa que pueda ayudar.

Eso o aprovecha el lenguaje y la picaresca:

Cuando te digan que eres guapo o mazado, contestales claro algo asi como, contestas

(...tu tampoco estás mal y ahora estoy en una etapa que estoy disponible ...asi que ya sabes...!!! Chica ..).y a ver que te dice...en función de la respuesta actua...


Esto que parece una tonteria te puede ayudar mucho, por un lado lanzas información de que estás soltero abierto a conocer tias, que eres hetero y que además te haces el interesante con un tono jocoso pero educado, sin ser un baboso.
Otra opción es ir a psicólogos que te den tips o consejos pero ahi es meter dinero cuando lo puedes hacer por ti mismo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eso o aprovecha el lenguaje y la picaresca:
> 
> Cuando te digan que eres guapo o mazado, contestales claro algo asi como, contestas
> 
> (...tu tampoco estás mal y ahora estoy en una etapa que estoy disponible ...asi que ya sabes...!!! Chica ..).y a ver que te dice...en función de la respuesta actua...



Aquí o me paso o me quedo corto, es cuando se nota el nuncafollismo y mi poco arte con las mujeres.


----------



## Carpulux (29 Nov 2022)

Seguramente porque a mí me pasa. Encima si son medio aceptables me bloqueo más que el muro de Berlín. Es como oír el canto de las sirenas, te vuelven medio tonto. Porque claro, con una que no te gusta o una choni de medio pelo pues te la suda.

Y por no mencionar que esta es la peor zona del país en términos de ligue. Me río yo del canario de Fargo, sin acritud.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Y por no mencionar que esta es la peor zona del país en términos de ligue. Me río yo del canario de Fargo, sin acritud.



Mitad palentino, mitad canario.
Por mis rasgos no parezco canario, muy blanco de piel salvo que vaya a la playa con frecuencia.
Creo que esto me perjudica, muchos canarios parecen moronegros y se ve que eso gusta a las tías.
Además aquí todo el mundo lleva tatuajes, debo ser de los pocos que no tiene ninguno.
Hay precios que no estoy dispuesto a pagar para ligar, el de los tatuajes es uno de ellos.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Depresión de caballo. Derroicion. Me toca estar toda la navidad remando sola


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Consejos para no morir de remo en una navidad y nochevieja todo de remo y sola, me siento como el farguito, pero peor, pq el no rema esas fechas. Llegar al zulo sola a las tantas, comer un sándwich, ducharse y hasta el otro dia


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mitad palentino, mitad canario.
> Por mis rasgos no parezco canario, muy blanco de piel salvo que vaya a la playa con frecuencia.
> Creo que esto me perjudica, muchos canarios parecen moronegros y se ve que eso gusta a las tías.
> Además aquí todo el mundo lleva tatuajes, debo ser de los pocos que no tiene ninguno.
> Hay precios que no estoy dispuesto a pagar para ligar, el de los tatuajes es uno de ellos.



Yo tampoco llevo, los tatuajes me causan mala impresión, sinónimo de gente de barriobajera, sin intención de ofender a nadie. Es una opinión personal. Pero hoy en día la pregunta es: ¿Quién no lleva tatuajes? Casi todo el mundo está marcado como ganado.


----------



## eL REVERENDO (29 Nov 2022)

Deja el curro. Así puedes ir full time a por la plaza.

Incluso si suspendes te aseguras la siguiente. Tira de paro, ahorros y papis si puedes. Compensa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Nov 2022)

Farguito atontao, lo único que vas a hacer en la cenita es el ridículo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Farguito atontao, lo único que vas a hacer en la cenita es el ridículo.



Muchas gracias por los ánimos, pizzero.
Estoy viendo en el grupo que cada vez se apunta más gente, habrá MUCHAS CHORTINAS APRETADAS en la cena de empresa!


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo tampoco llevo, los tatuajes me causan mala impresión, sinónimo de gente barriobajera, sin intención de ofender a nadie.



Tampoco es eso, muchos "triunfadores" de la sociedad los llevan, así que ya no está mal visto.
A mí no me llaman la atención, y no voy a marcarme un brazo de por vida con algo que no me llama la atención.
Encima son caros y hay que repasarlos con los años, muchos se los hacen para ligar.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco es eso, muchos "triunfadores" de la sociedad los llevan, así que ya no está mal visto.
> A mí no me llaman la atención, y no voy a marcarme un brazo de por vida con algo que no me llama la atención.
> Encima son caros y hay que repasarlos con los años, muchos se los hacen para ligar.



Me imagino a muchas personas cuando sean adorables ancianos y esos tatuajes descoloridos en pieles colganderas...


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los ánimos, pizzero.
> Estoy viendo en el grupo que cada vez se apunta más gente, habrá MUCHAS CHORTINAS APRETADAS en la cena de empresa!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276472



Bueno siempre tendrás material pa más pajas, mentales.


----------



## Avioncito (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Consejos para no morir de remo en una navidad y nochevieja todo de remo y sola, me siento como el farguito, pero peor, pq el no rema esas fechas. Llegar al zulo sola a las tantas, comer un sándwich, ducharse y hasta el otro dia



Haa dicho sola???


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Bueno siempre tendrás material pa más pajas, mentales.



Espero llevarme algo más, me veo con un 3% de posibilidades de éxito esa noche.
Voy a contar lo que ocurra tal cual.
En el peor de los casos me llevaré anécdotas derroyentes que contar de las que tanto os gustan.
DERROICIÓN.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Haa dicho sola???
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276511
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276512



Si por favor que alguien venga de hecho he comprado bayleys con hielo para tomarmelo sola como buena derroida de mierda que soy. Ofrezco a cambio de compañía tengo depresion, también tengo chocobons, y te puedo hacer de comer, no será gran cosa pero tengo paladar fino, si quieres compramos maricos a medias pero a celebrar en fecha posterior a la navidad ya que remo. Y mi zulo está limpio, se desinfecta con lejía. tengo buen gel de baño con aroma y suave, tengo te, tengo leche con cacao puro y miel saludable, tengo frutas aunque te puedo hacer de comer me haría tanta ilusión que alguien me sacara fuera a comer, pero si no se puede no pasa nada gracias si no te gusta el bayleys puedo comprar otra cosa, espero que no te asustes de mi zulo es lo máximo que puedo pagar, lo siento sabes que ?también tengo un humidificador, fragancia lavanda o spa, cuál te gusta más? Si quieres lo apagamos si te molesta no hay problema : ( pero si en definitiva es solo un zulo, supongo que te dara miedo y claustrofobia no puedo pagar otra cosa lo siento ojalá pudiera ofrecer una vivienda digna, con sus habitaciones , su salón y hasta terraza, pero no, esto es todo lo que tengo. Cuando hace mal tiempo, cuelgo las ropas en perchas por el zulo, no tengo otra cosa.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Tengo una bajona que no se a santo de que, no sé si de que me he tomado durante dos días que no más pastillas de esas pa dormir, si es la derroicion post vacaciones o si es por la navidad remando y la soledad pero estoy en las ultimas quiero llorar


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Nov 2022)

Yo tengo un catarrazo como no lo pillaba en años al final me he cogido la baja, que les den por el culo a la galera.
Estaba ayer más o menos bien, pero como trabajo en una planta fria de entrar y salir de cámaras, corrientes.... pues nada me he terminado
de joder.

Aunque no me he encuentro demasiado mal le he dicho al médico que al currar en una planta fria con cambios bruscos de temperaturas, pues eso, que asi no va a ver manera de que el catarro se cure bien y que haga el favor de darme la baja.

La voy a estirar todo lo que pueda, "ays señóooo doctóooo seño doctóooo que no me encuentro todavia bien.....". Que les den por el culo a los de la galera y que se busquen la puta vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Si ya lo sé solo soy una remera con el sueldo mínimo interprofesional. Ahora cobraré paguita doble, pero no puedo gastarlo o no me llegará ni para pagar el zulo, es lo que tiene el lujo de tener zulo y no compartir patera con 6. Hay que pagarlo con sangre sudor y lágrimas.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo una bajona que no se a santo de que, no sé si de que me he tomado durante dos días que no más pastillas de esas pa dormir, si es la derroicion post vacaciones o si es por la navidad remando y la soledad pero estoy en las ultimas quiero llorar



Yo también trabajé hace dos años en navidad, las pasé totalmente solo y remando. Fueron unas navidades derroyentes, ni uvas me compré para terminar el año. Ánimo, al final no es para tanto, son días como otros cualquiera.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si ya lo sé solo soy una remera con el sueldo mínimo interprofesional. Ahora cobraré paguita doble, pero no puedo gastarlo o no me llegará ni para pagar el zulo, es lo que tiene el lujo de tener zulo y no compartir patera con 6. Hay que pagarlo con sangre sudor y lágrimas.



Si te sirve de consuelo, yo jamás he cobrado una doble, cobro 1100€ con las pagas prorrateadas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo también trabajé hace dos años en navidad, las pasé totalmente solo y remando. Fueron unas navidades derroyentes, ni uvas me compré para terminar el año. Ánimo, al final no es para tanto, son días como otros cualquiera.



Lo son, yo hace siglos que no celebro navidades "estándar".... a la familia se le puede y se le debe ver
agasajar, abrazar, querer los 365 días del año, no sólo los días estúpidos del marketing navideño.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

REMAD CABRONES, que esto no se sostiene solo.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo también trabajé hace dos años en navidad, las pasé totalmente solo y remando. Fueron unas navidades derroyentes, ni uvas me compré para terminar el año. Ánimo, al final no es para tanto, son días como otros cualquiera.



Es psicológicamente derroyente. La sensación de loca de los gatos TOTAL, de hacerte una puta tortilla después de remar y al sobre, de que nadie te de un abrazo, de no merecer ni un vaso de agua, porque tu vida es el remo y nada más, eso eres, una puta esclava


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo jamás he cobrado una doble, cobro 1100€ con las pagas prorrateadas.



Pero eso es ilegal , el sueldo mínimo son 1100 en 14 pagas, fantasma


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es psicológicamente derroyente. La sensación de loca de los gatos TOTAL, de hacerte una puta tortilla después de remar y al sobre, de que nadie te de un abrazo, de no merecer ni un vaso de agua



Te entiendo, yo llevo así toda la vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Encima voy tan justa de dinero, y es tan caro todo, ahora mismo 100 pavos el pedido de mercsdona de la semana, y dejándome cosas atrás. Pues ahora sí me hago las uñas pq las tengo derroidas que me las he mordido y da asco verlo, 30 euros más. Total que no llego ni de puta coña. Y no se de dónde más recortar, me estoy volviendo loca, he comprado un programador para que el termo gaste menos, pero igual hasta me gasta más, esto es volverse loco que ansiedad es que no llego a fin de mes, no llego no se de dónde más recortar


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Tu


qpow dijo:


> Te entiendo, yo llevo así toda la vida.



Tu tendrás tu pareja que te espere te ayude y te de cariño


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero eso es ilegal , el sueldo mínimo son 1100 en 14 pagas, fantasma











La Moncloa. 22/02/2022. El Gobierno eleva el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional a 1.000 euros [Consejo de Ministros/Resúmenes]


La Moncloa, Madrid, martes, 22 de febrero de 2022. El Ejecutivo también ha extendido hasta el 31 de marzo los ERTE COVID y hasta final de junio las ayudas a los autónomos. Además, ha aprobado el Proyecto de Ley de Impulso de los Planes de Empleo Colectivos y ha adelantado cuatro meses la...




www.lamoncloa.gob.es


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tu
> 
> Tu tendrás tu pareja que te espere te ayude y te de cariño



¿La mano derecha cuenta como pareja?


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> La Moncloa. 22/02/2022. El Gobierno eleva el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional a 1.000 euros [Consejo de Ministros/Resúmenes]
> 
> 
> La Moncloa, Madrid, martes, 22 de febrero de 2022. El Ejecutivo también ha extendido hasta el 31 de marzo los ERTE COVID y hasta final de junio las ayudas a los autónomos. Además, ha aprobado el Proyecto de Ley de Impulso de los Planes de Empleo Colectivos y ha adelantado cuatro meses la...
> ...



Vamos a ver chaval, el sueldo mínimo son 1100, en 14 pagas y no me jodas más que con esa miseria ni se vive que yo me veo negra hasta metiendo las dos paguitas de mas. Es más me atrevería a decir que todo dios cobra como mínimo 1200 o 1300.


----------



## Avioncito (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si por favor que alguien venga de hecho he comprado bayleys con hielo para tomarmelo sola como buena derroida de mierda que soy. Ofrezco a cambio de compañía tengo depresion, también tengo chocobons, y te puedo hacer de comer, no será gran cosa pero tengo paladar fino, si quieres compramos maricos a medias pero a celebrar en fecha posterior a la navidad ya que remo. Y mi zulo está limpio, se desinfecta con lejía. tengo buen gel de baño con aroma y suave, tengo te, tengo leche con cacao puro y miel saludable, tengo frutas aunque te puedo hacer de comer me haría tanta ilusión que alguien me sacara fuera a comer, pero si no se puede no pasa nada gracias si no te gusta el bayleys puedo comprar otra cosa, espero que no te asustes de mi zulo es lo máximo que puedo pagar, lo siento sabes que ?también tengo un humidificador, fragancia lavanda o spa, cuál te gusta más? Si quieres lo apagamos si te molesta no hay problema : ( pero si en definitiva es solo un zulo, supongo que te dara miedo y claustrofobia no puedo pagar otra cosa lo siento ojalá pudiera ofrecer una vivienda digna, con sus habitaciones , su salón y hasta terraza, pero no, esto es todo lo que tengo. Cuando hace mal tiempo, cuelgo las ropas en perchas por el zulo, no tengo otra cosa.



Jejejejejejejeje, me he echado unas carcajadas con el mensajito.
Cuando voy de huésped, lo mínimo que debo hacer por educación, es aceptar de muy buen gusto lo que el anfitrión me ofrece, asi que no deberias cambiar nada.

Mírame y grábate esto en tu frente ok?.

"ERES UNA JODIDA GUERRERA, UNA PUTA GUERRERA SUPERVIVIENTE, Y VALES MUCHO".

Coño ya!!!, Joder, que os debeis querer un poco coño, autoestima arriba, mente sana y al lio.

Me encanta el bayleys jovencita, vales mucho y debes pelear, vaaaamos!.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿La mano derecha cuenta como pareja?



Pues eso es lo que hay, pajas y más pajas, pajas y pajas y así se pasa la puta vida


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jejejejejejejeje, me he echado unas carcajadas con el mensajito.
> Cuando voy de huésped, lo minimo que debo hacer por efucación, es aceptar de muy buen gusto lo que el anfitrión me ofrece, asi que no deberias cambiar nada.
> 
> Mírame y grábate esto en tu frente ok?.
> ...



Pero es que tengo que remar todo el mes, todos los días de la navidad, sola, y el cuenco no me llega ni para irme de caprichos o no podré pagar el zulo, y está todo carísimo, esq encima , ni siquiera puedo autoregalarme una mierda.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Este hombre no rema, 1000 euros es ilegal, eso es trabajo en negro será pq son 1100 que al final es como 700 con la inflación pero vaya pero vaya que si trabajas en negro como no pagas impuestos pues al final yo diría que cobras igual


----------



## Avioncito (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero es que tengo que remar todo el mes, todos los días de la navidad, sola, y el cuenco no me llega ni para irme de caprichos o no podré pagar el zulo, y está todo carísimo, esq encima , ni siquiera puedo autoregalarme una mierda.



Madrid?, Debe estar todo disparado.

Hazle alguna cosa rica para comer, que puedes sin ser caro.

Disfruta de tu tiempo, amigos damilia cuando el puto remo te lo permita, que algún momento tendrás.

Encuéntrate a ti misma, disfruta con pequeñas cosas, siemplemente estar debajo de un edredón viendo la tele o el móvil.

Calma, va a ir mucho mejor todo, mejorará


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Madrid?, Debe estar todo disparado.
> 
> Hazle alguna cosa rica para comer, que puedes sin ser caro.
> 
> ...



a quien le voy a hacer si estoy SOLA este no se entera que derroicion, pues no estoy SOLA no tengo ni gato


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Ostia que ese remero lleva razón, BROTAL. Pero la gente tan contenta jajajajaja bueno, bajarlo no pueden pero si subirlo todo lo cual es equivalente a bajarlo y el remero aplaude me descojono joder, bueno 1000 brutos con sus dos pagas al final serán 1200 o 1300 sin paguita no?


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ostia que ese remero lleva razón, BROTAL. Pero la gente tan contenta jajajajaja bueno, bajarlo no pueden pero si subirlo todo lo cual es equivalente a bajarlo y el remero aplaude me descojono joder, bueno 1000 brutos con sus dos pagas al final serán 1200 o 1300 sin paguita no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276697









REMAD CABRONES


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> REMAD CABRONES



Madre mía 1000 BRUTOS eso cuánto es? 900?


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> REMAD CABRONES



A ver yo creo que eso es para que los remeros pensemos " que afortunado soy , me pagan una barbaridad, por encima del mínimo" es un truco psicológico para que la gente no proteste


----------



## Avioncito (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a quien le voy a hacer si estoy SOLA este no se entera que derroicion, pues no estoy SOLA no tengo ni gato



Comida para ti, joee!


----------



## Carpulux (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Depresión de caballo. Derroicion. Me toca estar toda la navidad remando sola



Qué raro es esto, ¿no tiene usted orbitadores?. Seguro que sí. 

De todos modos, ánimo con ello y haz el mínimo, una cosa está clara y es que en este hilo no te sentirás sola.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Nov 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Qué raro es esto, ¿no tiene usted orbitadores?. Seguro que sí.
> 
> De todos modos, ánimo con ello y haz el mínimo, una cosa está clara y es que en este hilo no te sentirás sola.



Sois la mierda cantante y danzante del mundo, sois escoria, se os pagará lo mínimo para subsistir y daréis gracias, con miedo a perder vuestro remo y total sumisiom a la EMPRESA


----------



## Carpulux (29 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Sois la mierda cantante y danzante del mundo, sois escoria, se os pagará lo mínimo para subsistir y daréis gracias, con miedo a perder vuestro remo y total sumisiom a la EMPRESA



Joder, pues sí que estás afectada paco. No la cargues con los demás. 

Espero que mejores.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los ánimos, pizzero.
> Estoy viendo en el grupo que cada vez se apunta más gente, habrá MUCHAS CHORTINAS APRETADAS en la cena de empresa!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276472



Mal vas, el enemigo ya te conoce, no puedes usar tácticas de guerra relámpago, ya saben que tus unidades Panzer se dirigen a las Ardenas, que tienes un Panzer Audi viejuno y que vives con Hitler.

Ya en serio, es el mejor sitio para hacer el ridículo, te van a señalar con el dedo todo el año si vas a entrar a las de tu empresa, no puedes usar el el Mentir Follar y Huir, ni la baza de ser misterioso.

Una cena de empresa es el último sitio adecuado para ligar, solo sirve para cagarla en muchos sentidos, es conveniente ni siquiera beber mucho.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Espero llevarme algo más, me veo con un 3% de posibilidades de éxito esa noche.
> Voy a contar lo que ocurra tal cual.
> En el peor de los casos me llevaré anécdotas derroyentes que contar de las que tanto os gustan.
> DERROICIÓN.



el 2,99% de ese 3% es por si un tío guay de la empresa te dice de ir a putes para acabar la nait


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Hazte el duro, pospón la cita para otro día, que se dé cuenta que no es tu prioridad.


----------



## Mindszenty (29 Nov 2022)

Este hilo me tiene en la derroicion


----------



## Fargo (29 Nov 2022)

Turno de noche EMPEZANDO, vamos a lo importante:
El 10 de Diciembre es el día clave, chavales.
Cena de empresa, irán muchas chortinas del aeropuerto y tito Fargo quiere mojar el churro después de más de 2 años remando sin echar un triste polvo.
Veremos lo que pasa esa noche, voy a hacer un especial en el hilo para cubrir el evento.
Se contará lo que ocurra TAL CUAL, por muy derroyente que sea.
Qué puede salir mal?
TODO. Por otra parte, lo que está muerto no puede morir, y yo sin ESTO a pelito ya estoy muerto todos los días, así que no tengo nada que perder.


----------



## qpow (29 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche EMPEZANDO, vamos a lo importante:
> El 10 de Diciembre es el día clave, chavales.
> Cena de empresa, irán muchas chortis del aeropuerto y tito Fargo quiere mojar el churro después de más de 2 años remando sin echar un triste polvo.
> Veremos lo que pasa esa noche, voy a hacer un especial en el hilo para cubrir el evento.
> ...



Te dirán que te repites más que una gramola con las fotos, pero yo es que no me canso de verla.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mal vas, el enemigo ya te conoce, no puedes usar tácticas de guerra relámpago, ya saben que tus unidades Panzer se dirigen a las Ardenas, que tienes un Panzer Audi viejuno y que vives con Hitler.
> 
> Ya en serio, es el mejor sitio para hacer el ridículo, te van a señalar con el dedo todo el año si vas a entrar a las de tu empresa, no puedes usar el el Mentir Follar y Huir, ni la baza de ser misterioso.
> 
> Una cena de empresa es el último sitio adecuado para ligar, solo sirve para cagarla en muchos sentidos, es conveniente ni siquiera beber mucho.



No voy a usar tácticas de guerra relámpago, voy a hacer otro juego que me conviene más.
Me limitaré a estar guapo y ser muy conversador en la noche donde están más receptivas, sin atacar a ver si alguna (aunque sea una de las Charos) se lanza.
Igual follo, igual no.
Pero que no sea por no estar en el lugar y momento adecuados, esta vez voy a estar ahí.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> el 2,99% de ese 3% es por si un tío guay de la empresa te dice de ir a putes para acabar la nait



Esa actitud no me sirve, debo confiar en mis posibilidades, estar muy conversador, andares de chulo y creer en la victoria.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esa actitud no me sirve, debo confiar en mis posibilidades, estar muy conversador, andares de chulo y creer en la victoria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277073



Es más, según Jordan Peterson, para transmitir seguridad a los demás, tienes que adoptar la postura de la langosta: caminar con la espalda recta y los hombros echados atrás. Con esto no bromeo.

Te voy a pasar un artículo resumen para que lo leas y comprendas qué debes hacer:






DÍA 24 – COMO UNA LANGOSTA


Andar erguido y echar los hombros hacia atrás. Esto es algo que nuestros padres ya intentaron enseñarnos cuando empezamos a salir a la calle y a movernos entre adultos. Hay una edad en la que no eres muy autoconsciente de tu aspecto general, te p...




leizeproducciones.com




.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Esa actitud no me sirve, debo confiar en mis posibilidades, estar muy conversador, andares de chulo y creer en la victoria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277073



Insisto, no veo peor plan posible para ligar... lo siento pero no lo veo... pilla el hotel y una putilla premium toda la noche y desfogas.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Es más, según Jordan Peterson, para transmitir seguridad a los demás, tienes que adoptar la postura de la langosta: caminar con la espalda recta y los hombros echados atrás. Con esto no bromeo.



En el foro también se usa mucho el término langosta para los boomers pensionistas y rentistas que van a ver ahora como suben sus pensiones con el país totalmente arruinado.
Y los remeros, a remar por una miseria para pagar sus pensiones.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Insisto, no veo peor plan posible para ligar... lo siento pero no lo veo... pilla el hotel y una putilla premium toda la noche y desfogas.



Tío, no me estás ayudando nada con este asunto.
No conoces a nadie que haya tenido un lío en una cena de empresa?
Yo sí, de hecho en mi empresa todos los años hay algún escarceo del que luego se entera todo el mundo.
Es decir, que poderse se puede.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA
Dar paseos por el aeropuerto MANDA
No dormir MANDA
Hacer todo lo anterior por 1100 euros MANDA


----------



## Armando Kasitas (30 Nov 2022)

Lo que MANDA es el descanso que me voy a tirar después del turno de mañana....


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Lo que MANDA es el descanso que me voy a tirar después del turno de mañana....



Piense en el dinero, amigo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Piense en el dinero, amigo.



El descanso no implica que gaste sí o sí. En cena de empresa, por ejemplo, no.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> El descanso no implica que gaste sí o sí. En cena de empresa, por ejemplo, no.



Yo sí, pero porque hace años que no echo un polvo y veo algunas posibilidades.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el foro también se usa mucho el término langosta para los boomers pensionistas y rentistas que van a ver ahora como suben sus pensiones con el país totalmente arruinado.
> Y los remeros, a remar por una miseria para pagar sus pensiones.









Esto no se sostiene sólo, los pringados tenemos que mover el remo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA
> Dar paseos por el aeropuerto MANDA
> No dormir MANDA
> Hacer todo lo anterior por 1100 euros MANDA



¿Turno de noche por 1100? ¿Eres retraca?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Turno de noche por 1100? ¿Eres retraca?



El retraca eres tú por llamar retraca a millones de personas que cobran eso o menos.
Tarjeta amarilla por insultar, a la siguiente te expulso por subnormal.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)

*hamijo @Fargo es este hilo una REMEROPANDI hencubierta?*


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *hamijo @Fargo es este hilo una REMEROPANDI hencubierta?*



Es un garito de remeros derroídos, cuando entra un graciosillo lo molemos a palos y seguimos bebiendo.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


>



Tarjeta amarilla para ti también, igual no es merecida pero me has cogido con la mano calentita del anterior.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Al loro chavales, el 10 de Diciembre CENA DE EMPRESA Y LUEGO FIESTA EN UNA DISCOTECA.
Voy a ir a las dos cosas, tiraré fichas a las chortinas y por supuesto contaré todo lo que ocurra esa noche tal cual, por muy derroyente que sea.
Se vienen anécdotas de DERROICIÓN, si queréis seguirlo en Directo ya sabéis la fecha:
*El 10 de Diciembre Farguito se va de marcha.*


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tarjeta amarilla para ti también, igual no es merecida pero me has cogido con la mano calentita del de antes.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


>


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Ahora libro mañana y luego vuelvo a la galera 4 días, igual me paso por el centro comercial a por ropa para la cena de empresa.
Qué color de camisa recomendáis para seducir?
Pantalón de traje o unos vaqueros con camisa y americana?
Zapatos negros, es lo único que tengo claro.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro mañana y luego vuelvo a la galera 4 días, igual me paso por el centro comercial a por ropa para la cena de empresa.
> Qué color de camisa recomendáis para seducir?
> Pantalón de traje o unos vaqueros con camisa y americana?
> Zapatos negros, es lo único que tengo claro.



No vayas de traje, ve con unos chinos y una camisa buena con americana. Y zapatos de punta larga.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro mañana y luego vuelvo a la galera 4 días, igual me paso por el centro comercial a por ropa para la cena de empresa.
> Qué color de camisa recomendáis para seducir?
> Pantalón de traje o unos vaqueros con camisa y americana?
> Zapatos negros, es lo único que tengo claro.



tono de piel? altura? tipo cuerpo y cara? tatuajes, mierdas en la cara, calvo, con barba?... I precise more HINFO


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> tono de piel? altura? tipo cuerpo y cara? tatuajes, mierdas en la cara, calvo, con barba?... I precise more HINFO



Ahora te lo cuento.
Espérate ahí...


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

He quitado del ignore a la Charo @pacopalotes.
Como toques las pelotas en este hilo de caballeros, te mando de vuelta.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Voy a dormir un poco a ver si me recupero del turno de noche.
Cuando uno curra de noche al día siguiente no está demasiado despierto ni demasiado dormido.
Se han dado casos de remeros que se convierten en zombis, tened cuidado.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a dormir un poco a ver si me recupero del turno de noche.
> Cuando uno curra de noche al día siguiente no está demasiado despierto ni demasiado dormido.
> Se han dado casos de remeros que se convierten en zombis, ahí queda eso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277462



Yo sigo cansado, todavía no me he recuperado y terminé el lunes por la mañana. Cada vez me cuesta más readaptar mis horarios.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El retraca eres tú por llamar retraca a millones de personas que cobran eso o menos.
> Tarjeta amarilla por insultar, a la siguiente te expulso por subnormal.



Son cuarentones que no saben lo que es la vida hoy día, no tienen ni puta idea. En su cabeza el nivel de vida es cobrar 3000 y pagar 200 euros de alquiler o hipoteca y algunos no eso. Si señores, así viven millones de cuarentones en España. De los LANGOSTOS mejor ni os cuento. Acumulan viviendas para vacaciones, para alquilar y sacar los ojos al remero.... Me se de cuarentones que quieren comprar segunda residencia pagando 200 euros como cuando se compraron la primera y a precio de ganga.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Los que ahora son cuarentones, son los últimos que viven bien en españistan. Pudieron comprar pisos con 30 años, algunos hasta menos, tienen pagas gordas, si no tienen ya piso o casa tienen hipotecas de risa, mientras al remero le sacan el 80% de su salario en subsistencia


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Gracias fargito por desblokearme me pórtare bien tkm grasias


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche EMPEZANDO, vamos a lo importante:
> El 10 de Diciembre es el día clave, chavales.
> Cena de empresa, irán muchas chortinas del aeropuerto y tito Fargo quiere mojar el churro después de más de 2 años remando sin echar un triste polvo.
> Veremos lo que pasa esa noche, voy a hacer un especial en el hilo para cubrir el evento.
> ...



Grande @Gothaus zankeandote, aparte de remero tampoco folla pese a estar cagado


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> No vayas de traje, ve con unos chinos y una camisa buena con americana. Y zapatos de punta larga.



Unos vaqueros azul oscuro con zapatos negros, camisa y americana negra.
Solo falta el color de la camisa, tengo varias de Zara.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

La tele dice que se necesitan remeros, por qué no estáis echando el currículum?
12 horas al día, salario mínimo y os quejáis.


----------



## Mentalharm (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La tele dice que se necesitan remeros, por qué no estáis echando el currículum?
> 12 horas al día, salario mínimo y os quejáis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277514



No se encuentran camareros.... Normal... Solo un enfermo como yo puede querer aguantar las condiciones...


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Unos vaqueros azul oscuro con zapatos negros, camisa y americana negra.
> Solo falta el color de la camisa, tengo varias de Zara.



A ver si se pasa por aquí alguna forera para aconsejar. Porque ni idea de combinar colores.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> A ver si se pasa por aquí alguna forera para aconsejar. Porque ni idea de combinar colores.



El farguito seguro que tiene más ropa que yo. Yo ya me voy a hacer las uñas y comprarme un abrigo con eso se me va el presupuesto del mes así q no creo que salga ni un día ni que decir tiene que, aunque con cierto remordimiento, no pienso depilarme, total para qué, este mes a remar a pelito, soy una esclava de la empresa, lucire guapa para la empresa, pero nada mas. Debo estar guapa para la empresa, la empresa, la empresa.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> No se encuentran camareros.... Normal... Solo un enfermo como yo puede querer aguantar las condiciones...



Durísimo testimonio, amigo.
Entiendo lo que quieres decir, yo a veces también me lo pregunto.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277743


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277743



Jajajajajajajaja me encanta que gracia tiene el cinismo del farguito


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA
> Dar paseos por el aeropuerto MANDA
> No dormir MANDA
> Hacer todo lo anterior por 1100 euros MANDA



Pues no parece tan malo.... aunque tus horarios son derroyentes.

Yo estoy con un trancazo como no lo habia pillado en años. Estiraré la baja todo lo que pueda, no pienso volver hasta no estar 100% curado y si no les parece bien que me echen.

Al médico le diré que estoy mu malico mu malico mu malico.

Además hay que ser responsables y no andar por ahi echando virus ¿no?... pues eso, en casa hasta estar bien. La galera que se joda y que se busque la puta vida para sustituirme.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche EMPEZANDO, vamos a lo importante:
> El 10 de Diciembre es el día clave, chavales.
> Cena de empresa, irán muchas chortinas del aeropuerto y tito Fargo quiere mojar el churro después de más de 2 años remando sin echar un triste polvo.
> Veremos lo que pasa esa noche, voy a hacer un especial en el hilo para cubrir el evento.
> ...



Fargo deja de subir guarras al hilo cabron


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues no parece tan malo.... aunque tus horarios son derroyentes.
> 
> Yo estoy con un trancazo como no lo habia pillado en años. Estiraré la baja todo lo que pueda, no pienso volver hasta no estar 100% curado y si no les parece bien que me echen.
> 
> ...



Muy bien que haces. Ánimo y recupérate pronto.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Al final no fui a las uñas, mucho frío y muy tarde, y al final iba a soltar 100 pavos o más entre pitos y flautas. Total que de camino a tirar la basura e preguntado en la esteticien Paco... Y me dice que quiere 40 euros ... Jajajaja más que en el centro comercial. Cojones. Pensé que más caro que eso no habría nada, pero que se creen que son? Cirujanas? 40 euros por media hora de trabajo? Pero esto que cojones es , que país, unos ganando los dineros tan fácil y otros dejándose los riñones, gente a 40 euros la hora cuánto dinero gana esta gente al día? Es que es muy fuerte, esteticiens Paco ganando más dinero que un cirujano jajajajajjajaa si es que soy subnormal, tenía que haberme apuntado a la burbuja de las uñas, eso es como los pisos, sigue y sigue y sigue y nunca baja


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Al final no fui a las uñas, mucho frío y muy tarde, y al final iba a soltar 100 pavos o más entre pitos y flautas. Total que de camino a tirar la basura e preguntado en la esteticien Paco... Y me dice que quiere 40 euros ... Jajajaja más que en el centro comercial. Cojones. Pensé que más caro que eso no habría nada, pero que se creen que son? Cirujanas? 40 euros por media hora de trabajo? Pero esto que cojones es , que país, unos ganando los dineros tan fácil y otros dejándose los riñones, gente a 40 euros la hora cuánto dinero gana esta gente al día? Es que es muy fuerte, esteticiens Paco ganando más dinero que un cirujano jajajajajjajaa



100 pavos en unas uñas. Tú eres de la gente a la que le quema el dinero en las manos y luego va llorando que no le llega para comer. 

Lo de las prioridades ya tal.


----------



## Mentalharm (30 Nov 2022)

Pues


qpow dijo:


> 100 pavos en unas uñas. Tú eres de la gente a la que le quema el dinero en las manos y luego va llorando que no le llega para comer.
> 
> Lo de las prioridades ya tal.



Anda que no conozco yo muertas de hambre con las uñas monísimas


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Pues
> Anda que no conozco yo muertas de hambre con las uñas monísimas



Tengo historias de película de terror que os puedo contar. De tias viviendo en pateras miserables comiendo yogures caducados y latillas de atún, pero que las ves por la calle con los relojes de marca el I phone el pelo y las uñas maravillosas, yo firme mi sentencia cuando firme ese contrato con el diablo para entrar en mi zulo y salir de la patera: ya no me llega para nada.pero tenía muchas ganas de ponerme las uñas. No sé si esperarme a cobrar la paguita doble pq sino voy a comer mierda


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

qpow dijo:


> 100 pavos en unas uñas. Tú eres de la gente a la que le quema el dinero en las manos y luego va llorando que no le llega para comer.
> 
> Lo de las prioridades ya tal.



Claro por eso estoy siempre sola. Es que las chicas van a arregladisimas, ropa preciosas uñas pelito pues obviamente no se van a quedar conmigo es que es de cajón, la competencia es FEROZ.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Señores estar a la moda y ser una chica en condiciones es MUY COSTOSO, de ahí que muchas decidan agarrar un betazo con billetes o un viejo. Sencillamente es MUY COSTOSO, con un cuenco no sé puede sostener. Que nadie se sorprenda de ello.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Si tan solo me pusierais 1 euro cada uno, yo podría hacerme las uñas e ir monísima a la galera, no que voy a ir con las uñas roidas de vergüenza y de pobre.


----------



## hartman4 (30 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues no parece tan malo.... aunque tus horarios son derroyentes.
> 
> Yo estoy con un trancazo como no lo habia pillado en años. *Estiraré la baja todo lo que pueda, no pienso volver hasta no estar 100% curado y si no les parece bien que me echen.*
> 
> ...



me too.
de baja 20 dias por rodilla jodida incluida cojera que pienso aprovechar hasta el ultimo dia.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora libro mañana y luego vuelvo a la galera 4 días, igual me paso por el centro comercial a por ropa para la cena de empresa.
> Qué color de camisa recomendáis para seducir?
> Pantalón de traje o unos vaqueros con camisa y americana?
> Zapatos negros, es lo único que tengo claro.





Negra, pantalones de serpiente y golden cadenas ( es lo que llevaba en Quico ese de mujeres hombres y viceversa), a falta de BMW para entrar derrapando tendrás que hacer el "patras palante" con el TDI al aparcar quemando rueda DVRO.

Yo llevaría reguetón tipo Quevedo con la ventanilla bajada, que es lo de mañaco de ahora para el chortineo.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Negra, pantalones de serpiente y golden cadenas ( es lo que llevaba en Quico ese de mujeres hombres y viceversa), a falta de BMW para entrar derrapando tendrás que hacer el "patras palante" con el TDI al aparcar quemando rueda DVRO.
> 
> Yo llevaría reguetón tipo Quevedo con la ventanilla bajada, que es lo de mañaco de ahora para el chortineo.



Jajajaja temaso


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Negra, pantalones de serpiente y golden cadenas ( es lo que llevaba en Quico ese de mujeres hombres y viceversa), a falta de BMW para entrar derrapando tendrás que hacer el "patras palante" con el TDI al aparcar quemando rueda DVRO.
> 
> Yo llevaría reguetón tipo Quevedo con la ventanilla bajada, que es lo de mañaco de ahora para el chortineo.



Te veo como el pizzero, deseando verme fracasar.
Tú antes molabas.


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277845
> 
> 
> yo con la paguita doble resien cobrada, vamos señores a darlo todo en la galera sin salir sin vida y este mes hay doble paga



Me he imaginado remando para mantener eso y se me han quitado las ganas de follar.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro por eso estoy siempre sola. Es que las chicas van a arregladisimas, ropa preciosas uñas pelito pues obviamente no se van a quedar conmigo es que es de cajón, la competencia es FEROZ.



No estás sola por las uñas, eso te lo garantizo yo.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me he imaginado remando para mantener eso y se me han quitado las ganas de follar.



Eso me pasa a mi cuando pienso con la cabeza de arriba jajaja


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que si, todo suma, los tíos son muy elitistas y están acostumbrados a las tías q salen por internet perfectas con todos los arreglos y quieren ESO



Yo quiero a una muchacha que sea buena persona y no sea un orco. Y que se pueda hablar con ella de cualquier cosa, tener lo que se llama conversaciones profundas. Me da igual que vaya maquillada o con las uñas arregladas que no.

Y así la inmensa mayoría de tíos que buscan algo serio de verdad. Las que son perfectas con todos los arreglos son de usar y tirar.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y por qué vas a dejar a la que está perfecta por una sin arreglos? No tiene sentido, teniendo una que esté potente no te vas a quedar con la sosa, a todos os gusta lo mismo x eso las mujeres competimos cómo fieras x los machos



Yo prefiero a la sosa, que a la larga me va a dar menos problemas y seré inmensamente más feliz.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y por qué vas a dejar a la que está perfecta por una sin arreglos? No tiene sentido, teniendo una que esté potente no te vas a quedar con la sosa, a todos os gusta lo mismo x eso las mujeres competimos cómo fieras x los machos



Te he dejado descolocada eh? Competís por cabrones que luego os van a dar la patada y luego a lamentarse y decir que qué malos somos los hombres.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes. Están guapísimas, parezco otra, divina, divina, esas manos de #respect #lareina



De usar y tirar. No sirven para otra cosa salvo para follárselas y adiós muy buenas.


----------



## Bizarroff (30 Nov 2022)

Yo no sé como las tías se dejan 50 o 60 pavos en las uñas, mi novia tiene el kit completo ese con lamparita de rayos UV y toda la mandanga y le va haciendo las uñas a amigas, vecinas, compañeras y a ella misma... creo que les cobra 10€ o algo así y se pega buen rato, aunque esta más que por el dinero es porque le gusta el tema, yo creo que se desestresa haciéndolo, a mi me tiene las uñas que parezco la reina de Inglaterra.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te veo como el pizzero, deseando verme fracasar.
> Tú antes molabas.



Yo no quiero verte fracasar, yo sin macarrismo no ligo, de verdad el Quico el ex yerno de Ortega Cano llevaba ayer unos pantalones de serpiente negros y una camisa negra.

Yo últimamente me pongo esa de Quevedo, me ha mirado una vecina chortina al entrar al garaje aunque sea para mal.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Nov 2022)

Temazo para el coche, yo estas cosas solo las pongo si hay tías cerca.



Ropa, porque yo soy mayor pero estoy recuperando mazadura, al final me compro una de estas, con esto destacas, es irreverente, transgresor y caro, en Canarias, esto, un reloj pepino, un collar y pelo en abundancia... si tienes cash yo no lo pensaría.



Yo tengo una camisa negra de la suerte con la que tengo mi récord de tías con las que he pillado.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Nov 2022)

yo ya tengo el mes apañao, turnito de tarde a base de cambiarlo a unos y a otros. Ya esta bien que encima de remar todo el puto dia uno no pueda ni dormir en condiciones que puto menos, la gente se cree que aprovecha , y estan echos mierda, yo tambien pero al menos duermo


----------



## Fargo (30 Nov 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> yo ya tengo el mes apañao, turnito de tarde a base de cambiarlo a unos y a otros. Ya esta bien que encima de remar todo el puto dia uno no pueda ni dormir en condiciones que puto menos, la gente se cree que aprovecha , y estan echos mierda, yo tambien pero al menos duermo



Es curioso que las chortis de mi curro prefieren turnos de 12 a 21 que de 05 a 14, no paran de hacer esos cambios.


----------



## qpow (30 Nov 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es curioso que las chortis de mi curro prefieren turnos de 12 a 21 que de 05 a 14, no paran de hacer esos cambios.



Los dos turnos son una mierda como una catedral, yo también los cambiaría por evitar el madrugón.


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a mi e dicen que luego duermen la siesta y tienen t odo el dia, pero yo no me lo creo, es muy derroyente, que vas a hacer despues de haberte levantado a las 4? no me jdoas.



Si echas la siesta te levantas aturdido y luego no duermes bien por la noche. Vas todo el día zombie.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si echas la siesta te levantas aturdido y luego no duermes bien por la noche. Vas todo el día zombie.



pues yo lo que se es que lo he colocado porque la gente le teme a eso de ''remar todo el dia''


----------



## luron (1 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero que dices tio, sinó hay plazas para todos y.encima las complican para no las puedas sacar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del síndrome del niño azul es una pregunta que no entraña ninguna dificultad. Yo ni siquiera soy de ciencias y la conozco por simple cultura general.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La mujer es un ser interesado. Si considera que no puede sacarte nada ni se acerca.



no digais esa mierda, creeis entonces que en mi galera me odian por dar el coñazo con que me den la tarde>? que verguenza  pero quien no llora no mama


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Los dos turnos son una mierda como una catedral, yo también los cambiaría por evitar el madrugón.



Duermes más pero te pasas todo el día en el trabajo.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Duermes más pero te pasas todo el día en el trabajo.



Vete a la cama!! Que la galera no se rema sola!!


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Vete a la cama!! Que la galera no se rema sola!!



Mañana libro, pero gracias por tu consideración.
Luego hago 4 días de 07 a 15, hoy puedo dormir un poco más.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana libro, pero gracias por tu consideración.
> Luego hago 4 días de 07 a 15, hoy puedo dormir un poco más.



ese farguito solterito , yo mañana tengo ca-galera pero sin madrugon k madrugue peter


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana libro, pero gracias por tu consideración.
> Luego hago 4 días de 07 a 15, hoy puedo dormir un poco más.



Atracón de Doritos y Monster. 

He notado que en Cheetos y Pringles con la reduflación han metido menos patatas, pero ni idea como están Risketos y otras.

¿Tú sabes algo?, ¿Alguien que nos ilumine?


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ese farguitoh solteritoh , io manyana tengo ca-galera pero sin madrugon k madrugue peter hehe besis.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Atracón de Doritos y Monster.
> 
> He notado que en Cheetos y Pringles con la reduflación han metido menos patatas, pero ni idea como están Risketos y otras.
> 
> ¿Tú sabes algo?, ¿Alguien que nos ilumine?



yo eche cuenta de la inflacion un dia que eche mano a comerme una cajita de fresas recien comprada del mercadona. Me puse a preguntar quien se habia comido mis fresas? Faltaba media tarrina, traia la mitad jajajajajajaja


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Atracón de Doritos y Monster.
> 
> He notado que en Cheetos y Pringles con la reduflación han metido menos patatas, pero ni idea como están Risketos y otras.
> 
> ¿Tú sabes algo?, ¿Alguien que nos ilumine?



No tomo nada de eso.


----------



## XRL (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Chavales, me han añadido al grupo de la cena de empresa, es el 10 de Diciembre.
> Ya están buscando restaurante y luego están hablando de ir a una discoteca.
> Todavía no les he confirmado mi asistencia.
> Cómo lo veis?



vete de putas anda

madremia,parecéis niños montandoos vuestras pelis 

tanto rollo por si cualquier fulana random pasa el rato contigo,vete de putes y deja de perseguir tías que pasan de tu cara


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> vete de putas anda
> 
> madremia,parecéis niños montandoos vuestras pelis
> 
> tanto rollo por si cualquier fulana random pasa el rato contigo,vete de putes y deja de perseguir tías que pasan de tu cara



eso que se vaya de putas y que le den por culo, que le pague a una rumana para que se compre un chalete y pille paguita tambien


----------



## XRL (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso que se vaya de putas y que le den por culo, que le pague a una rumana para que se compre un chalete y pille paguita tambien



así follará sin tener que ir detrás de ninguna,si tienes que ir detrás de alguien es que no quiere nada contigo,no hay mas

por eso,paga folla y arreglado,mira que fácil es


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Dic 2022)

Llevaba tiempo sin pasar por el hilo para seguir contando las maravillas de nuestro pais.

La semana que viene es posible que empiece(me tienen que probar) en un empleo de muy baja/ninguna cualificación. Si les gusto y tal lo mismo hasta me contratan(hasta donde estamos llegando...).

Y al final si me contratan tengo que dar hasta las gracias y es que yo al final ya he abandonado mi sector de la química completamente asqueado de mis experiencias trabajadas, de haber hecho 1k entrevistas, de haber pasado 1k test y exámenes para poder acceder a una entrevista, de encontrarme a las tontas de residuos humanos, o a los palilleros que te dicen que hacen la estabilidad de una mezcla "a ojo" y de que siempre me salgan con lo mismo "ejjj que tu bibe en Almeria y er puesto e en Zaragoza" y descartado. Ni se plantean que te puedas mudar o no(aunque claro, con sueldos de <20k brutos poco vas a poder hacer).

Y así estamos en este maravilloso pais. Ppr suerte esto va a ser algo puntual que lo haré de mientras me sigo reciclando a otro sector y cuando lo vea oportuno ya me largo de aquí y a chuparla.

Que a gusto me he quedado coño


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana libro, pero gracias por tu consideración.
> Luego hago 4 días de 07 a 15, hoy puedo dormir un poco más.



¿Los días que echas 9 horas sueles parar una hora para descansar o también es turno intensivo? Hay que reconocer que tus turnos son derroyentes.


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Los días que echas 9 horas sueles parar una hora para descansar o también es turno intensivo? Hay que reconocer que tus turnos son derroyentes.



No, es el mismo descanso de 20 minutos.
Cuando son 10 horas son 30 minutos.


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> vete de putas anda
> 
> madremia,parecéis niños montandoos vuestras pelis
> 
> tanto rollo por si cualquier fulana random pasa el rato contigo,vete de putes y deja de perseguir tías que pasan de tu cara



Vas a comparar una lumi con una chortina que te dice de ir a follar porque está mojadísima.
No es el mismo juego, ni siquiera es el mismo deporte.


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No, es el mismo descanso de 20 minutos.
> Cuando son 10 horas son 30 minutos.



Derroición total.


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Amigo, sé exactamente a lo que te refieres.
> Recuerdo cuando tenía novia, los Domingos era el día para irnos al monte o a la playa, aunque a veces nos quedábamos en casa de uno viendo pelis (y follando).
> Cuando se subía en mi coche le daba un besito y le bajaba un poco el pantalón por un lado, diciéndole:
> "A ver qué braguitas te pusiste hoy".
> ...



Eso nos ha pasado a todos. Siempre recuerdas esos buenos tiempos


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Llevaba tiempo sin pasar por el hilo para seguir contando las maravillas de nuestro pais.
> 
> La semana que viene es posible que empiece(me tienen que probar) en un empleo de muy baja/ninguna cualificación. Si les gusto y tal lo mismo hasta me contratan(hasta donde estamos llegando...).
> 
> ...



20.000 brutos un químico ? Madre mia


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso que se vaya de putas y que le den por culo, que le pague a una rumana para que se compre un chalete y pille paguita tambien



Le está explicando cómo defenderse de una cena de empresa y además las empresas actuales son muy mal sitio pa ir a pillar .Puede que el peor yo a alguna le sigo el juego para que jijijijijaajee pero es parte del trabajo .Y cenas de Navida que les den por culo


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> así follará sin tener que ir detrás de ninguna,si tienes que ir detrás de alguien es que no quiere nada contigo,no hay mas
> 
> por eso,paga folla y arreglado,mira que fácil es



Y encima compañeras del curro .Como están las cabezas


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo tenía todo, pero ya no lo tengo.



No te pongas así joder.Aqui puedes hablar con nosotros , muchos estamos en la doritocueva y te escuchamos


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> No te pongas así joder.Aqui puedes hablar con nosotros , muchos estamos en la doritocueva y te escuchamos



Estaba hablando metafóricamente.
Algunas cosas tengo por las que vivir, aunque no me haga caso ninguna tía.
El remo me preocupa más, sobre todo a la larga que pueda aguantar el ritmo de trabajo que tengo ahora.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Le está explicando cómo defenderse de una cena de empresa y además las empresas actuales son muy mal sitio pa ir a pillar .Puede que el peor yo a alguna le sigo el juego para que jijijijijaajee pero es parte del trabajo .Y cenas de Navida que les den por culo



He dormido de puta pena. Y hoy tengo ca-galera. A remar , a remar


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> No te pongas así joder.Aqui puedes hablar con nosotros , muchos estamos en la doritocueva y te escuchamos



A mi me ha dicho que me den por culo, que tiene más mujeres que le hablan, pues que le den por culo habrase visto


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mi me ha dicho que me den por culo, que tiene más mujeres que le hablan, pues que le den por culo habrase visto



Paqui, no montes una escenita en el hilo


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Y encima viene aquí a contar yo con mi novia esto yo con mi novia lo otro pues que te den por culo eres como un viudo estás muerto ya x dentro para q buscas mujeres para hacerles daño y esparcir tu mierda, di la verdad que no buscas nada y pégate un tiro a ver si te crees q el sueño de mi vida e sun polifollado muerto hambre como tú , k deberías chuparme los pies


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y encima viene aquí a contar yo con mi novia esto yo con mi novia lo otro pues que te den por culo eres como un viudo estás muerto ya x dentro para q buscas mujeres para hacerles daño y esparcir tu mierda, di la verdad que no buscas nada y pégate un tiro a ver si te crees q el sueño de mi vida e sun polifollado muerto hambre como tú , k deberías chuparme los pies



¿Por qué te pones así?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Por qué te pones así?



Porque me ha dicho que le sobran las mujeres


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Porque me ha dicho que le sobran las mujeres



¿Dónde ha dicho eso que yo lo vea?


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

En fin ya me he arreglado, no sea que venga el hombre de mi vida, sueño con que venga un maromazo y me diga toma guapísima un pequeño presente para ti, que es navidad y estás aquí en la ca-galera, te lo mereces eres preciosa me gustaría conocerte, como le pasó a Georgina y pegue el pelotazo del siglo. Pero no, solo un par de viejos me han echado cojones, los guapos nada.


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> solo un par de viejos me han echado cojones, los guapos nada



Igual es que tienes un carácter peculiar.


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estaba hablando metafóricamente.
> Algunas cosas tengo por las que vivir, aunque no me haga caso ninguna tía.
> El remo me preocupa más, sobre todo a la larga que pueda aguantar el ritmo de trabajo que tengo ahora.



No se pq le das tanta importancia a eso . Sal y conocerás gente .Si vienen bien si no también teniendo cash y salud que más da!


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> He dormido de puta pena. Y hoy tengo ca-galera. A remar , a remar



Tómate un té con limón


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Que me diga yo también me encuentro solo aquí, aunque sea tarde te voy a llevar a cenar, no vas a pasar la navidad sola si no quieres. En cambio saldré de la ca-galera, vendré a mi zulo, me haré una tortilla y me acostaré.


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Tómate un té con limón



[QUOTE="El Tirador, post: 43739881, member: 19836
[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Tirador (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que me diga yo también me encuentro solo aquí, aunque sea tarde te voy a llevar a cenar, no vas a pasar la navidad sola si no quieres. En cambio saldré de la ca-galera, vendré a mi zulo, me haré una tortilla y me acostaré.



Yo te invito a cenar a mi Zulo .Además yo sé cocinar


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Yo te invito a cenar a mi Zulo .Además yo sé cocinar



Tienes zulo también? En propiedad o tribuntando al langosto? Eso no es romántico que te diga un tío te hago una tortilla en mi zulo. Joder. Que gente que derroicion


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que me diga yo también me encuentro solo aquí, aunque sea tarde te voy a llevar a cenar, no vas a pasar la navidad sola si no quieres. En cambio saldré de la ca-galera, vendré a mi zulo, me haré una tortilla y me acostaré.





El Tirador dijo:


> Yo te invito a cenar a mi Zulo .Además yo sé cocinar



Al final vas a tener suerte @pacopalotes


----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tienes zulo también? En propiedad o tribuntando al langosto? Eso no es romántico que te diga un tío te hago una tortilla en mi zulo. Joder. Que gente



Para que luego digan que a las mujeres sólo les importa el "interior"


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Para que luego digan que a las mujeres sólo les importa el "interior"



A ti te parece de recibo? Si es empezando y lo que me ofrece es eso que futuro tengo yo con ese tío


----------



## Carpulux (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al loro chavales, el 10 de Diciembre CENA DE EMPRESA Y LUEGO FIESTA EN UNA DISCOTECA.
> Voy a ir a las dos cosas, tiraré fichas a las chortinas y por supuesto contaré todo lo que ocurra esa noche tal cual, por muy derroyente que sea.
> Se vienen anécdotas de DERROICIÓN, si queréis seguirlo en Directo ya sabéis la fecha:
> *El 10 de Diciembre Farguito se va de marcha.*
> ...



Gozaría que las trataras como ellas te tratan, generalmente mal.

Nada de decir lo del hotel en las primeras horas a no ser que te pregunten.



pacopalotes dijo:


> Señores estar a la moda y ser una chica en condiciones es MUY COSTOSO, de ahí que muchas decidan agarrar un betazo con billetes o un viejo. Sencillamente es MUY COSTOSO, con un cuenco no sé puede sostener. Que nadie se sorprenda de ello.



Tienes razón que es muy costoso, pero ser una chica en condiciones no tiene nada que ver con estar a la moda. Por ejemplo, la moda esta de las uñas superlargas pues para mí eso no es de ser una chica en condiciones. 



Bizarroff dijo:


> Yo no sé como las tías se dejan 50 o 60 pavos en las uñas, mi novia tiene el kit completo ese con lamparita de rayos UV y toda la mandanga y le va haciendo las uñas a amigas, vecinas, compañeras y a ella misma... creo que les cobra 10€ o algo así y se pega buen rato, aunque esta más que por el dinero es porque le gusta el tema, yo creo que se desestresa haciéndolo, a mi me tiene las uñas que parezco la reina de Inglaterra.



Ya es una suerte, ojalá no mordérselas. 



Pichorrica dijo:


> Y al final si me contratan tengo que dar hasta las gracias y es que yo al final ya he abandonado mi sector de la química completamente asqueado de mis experiencias trabajadas, de haber hecho 1k entrevistas, de haber pasado 1k test y exámenes para poder acceder a una entrevista, de *encontrarme a las tontas de residuos humanos, *
> a chuparla.
> 
> Que a gusto me he quedado coño



Te robo el palabro, buenísimo.


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## qpow (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A ti te parece de recibo? Si es empezando y lo que me ofrece es eso que futuro tengo yo con ese tío



El interior de la billetera.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> El interior de la billetera.



Me gustan las carteras gordas


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me gustan las carteras gordas



Por fin una que lo reconoce.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (1 Dic 2022)

@Fargo no es por desilusionarte, pero salvo seas exageradamente guapo y buenorro y palique, follar en España 2022 asi a la primera , de bote pronto es como echar 1€ a la bonoloto y te termine tocando.


El hombre debe conocer el terreno que pisa como si estuvieramos en " war zone".
Todos los círculos sociales están cerrados y todas las tias follables tienen novio o marido.

De todas formas ya nos contarás.


----------



## Murray's (1 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


>




Jajajaja la puta realidad


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora tengo 4 mañanas de 07 a 15, la auténtica salud.


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> @Fargo no es por desilusionarte, pero salvo seas exageradamente guapo y buenorro y palique, follar en España 2022 asi a la primera , de bote pronto es como echar 1€ a la bonoloto y te termine tocando.
> 
> 
> El hombre debe conocer el terreno que pisa como si estuvieramos en " war zone".
> ...



Murray, así no.
Necesito ánimos por tu parte para la cena de empresa.


----------



## XRL (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vas a comparar una lumi con una chortina que te dice de ir a follar porque está mojadísima.
> No es el mismo juego, ni siquiera es el mismo deporte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278144



estas que una así te va a decir algo siendo del montón

y ya me dirás tías así donde hay porque por la calle no se ven xD


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 Dic 2022)

Yo no quiero follar, quiero que se me pase el puto constipado que tengo un montón de cosas que hacer y planificar.

Joer... todo el puto día moqueando, dolor de cabeza, me acuesto y enseguida se me taponan las narices.

El Covid que lo pasé en Julio fue un paseo comparado con este trancazo.

En fin compañeros remeros.... abrigaros bien, este año los catarros pegan fuerte y son un verdadero coñazo.


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> estas que una así te va a decir algo siendo del montón



Gracias por los ánimos, amigo.


----------



## Murray's (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Murray, así no.
> Necesito ánimos por tu parte para la cena de empresa.




Buscas al hombre equivocado, estoy yo para dar ánimos...


----------



## XRL (1 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Gracias por los ánimos, amigo.



te estoy siendo sincero,a una chorti así le llueven fantas 24/7

o no ves los instagram de las chortis buenas¿?

que tienes tu que no le ofrezcan ya?

si lo mismo va para todos,no solo para ti

tienes putas jóvenes de 25 o así por 30-40€ y hay colombianas con buenos cuerpos

si es que no tiene mas


----------



## Karlova (1 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


>



yo soy el mongolo de arriba, bueno no al 100% pero me doy un aire...


----------



## Karlova (1 Dic 2022)

hasta los cojones de trabajar en este país de mierda. Los jefes si no son unos psicopatas de manual son unos ineptos totales, esperan que su picateclas subordinado saque la faena de 4 adelante y además tome decisioens trascendentales. Los compañeros hay muchas ratas y gusanos CAPACES DE ARRASTRARSE Y LAMER CULOS POR 1000€ AL MES. increible pero cierto. Tan difícil es que haya gente honesta? que lleva a la gente ser tan ijo de puta y retrasada?


----------



## Karlova (1 Dic 2022)

no sabeis el gustazo que da ir con la verdad por delante en el trabajo, cagarla y ser el primero en reconocerlo, pero cuando un jefe inútil osa encalomarte cagadas que no son tuyas y demostrarle con DATOS CONTRASTABLES que el que está equivocado es él y que se VAYA A TOMAR POR CULO PORQUE ME ESTAS MOLESTANDO Y NO TENGO TIEMPO DE DISCUTIR CON SUBNORMALES. Cuando ven que en tu mirada no hay miedo, que no tienes nada que perder, te tratan diferente. tampoco dura mucho tiempo, te tratan con respeto un tiempo hasta que vuelven a dar por culo. El terreno hay que ir ganandoselo a ostias cada día OSTIAS


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> @Fargo no es por desilusionarte, pero salvo seas exageradamente guapo y buenorro y palique, follar en España 2022 asi a la primera , de bote pronto es como echar 1€ a la bonoloto y te termine tocando.
> 
> 
> El hombre debe conocer el terreno que pisa como si estuvieramos en " war zone".
> ...



Las tías follables no es que tengan novio o marido es que están de cubo gratis de los alfas


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> te estoy siendo sincero,a una chorti así le llueven fantas 24/7
> 
> o no ves los instagram de las chortis buenas¿?
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo tíos de mi curro ligando con chortis del curro.
Algunos no son guaperas y sé perfectamente lo que ganan, así que tampoco es por dinero.
El palique, la conversación, saber llevártelas a tu terreno también cuenta.
Repito, es lo que yo veo. No me estoy inventando nada.


----------



## Fargo (1 Dic 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> Los compañeros hay muchas ratas y gusanos CAPACES DE ARRASTRARSE Y LAMER CULOS POR 1000€ AL MES. increible pero cierto. Tan difícil es que haya gente honesta? que lleva a la gente ser tan ijo de puta y retrasada?



Doy fe, incluso en el grupo de whatsapp de la cena de empresa nadie se atreve a criticar a los encargadillos ni a los jefes.
Pelotas cobardes de mierda, deseando que pase ya la cena de empresa para irme del grupo.


----------



## xagt (1 Dic 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> hasta los cojones de trabajar en este país de mierda. Los jefes si no son unos psicopatas de manual son unos ineptos totales, esperan que su picateclas subordinado saque la faena de 4 adelante y además tome decisioens trascendentales. Los compañeros hay muchas ratas y gusanos CAPACES DE ARRASTRARSE Y LAMER CULOS POR 1000€ AL MES. increible pero cierto. Tan difícil es que haya gente honesta? que lleva a la gente ser tan ijo de puta y retrasada?



+100000. En este país de fariseos, muy complicado. Tomárselo con estoicismo, no queda otra o huir.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (1 Dic 2022)

de obligado visionado para el remerus vulgaris, un vidrio durísimo de los que te preñan el nvcleo de manera irreversible


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

Remad cabrones.


----------



## Karlova (2 Dic 2022)

En la galera hay que ser ser como la puta NORTH KOREA, no meterse ni invadir espacio de fuerzas extranjeras (compañeros de galera, charos, mandos intermedios etc.) pero estar SIEMPRE con el modo DEFENSA ACTIVADO, a la mínima que alguien se meta contigo o tu trabajo sin razón justificada sacar los tanques y los misiles de paseo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Dic 2022)

Vierneeeeeeees


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Dic 2022)

Chotis o derroicion


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Dic 2022)

Ni placita ni chort, tú año 2023 será de derruicion farguista.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chotis o derroicion



DERRUICION TOTAL REMERITOS DE MIERDA


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Dic 2022)

Buf la burbuja del papo está a tope...

La chortina a punto de caducar abogada me ha enseñado foto de un pretendiente, cash, Golf R, ciclo de esteroides y tatuajes, madre de Dios, no se si tener una novia de nivel extrovertida es peor que no tener porque todo el mundo te la entra todo el tiempo.


Tambien he visto abrazar a la chica de la gasolinera por el dueño...

Fargo está muy burbujeado el papo en españistan, hace falta un ciclo, carrazo y cash sano.


----------



## Murray's (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (2 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Buf la burbuja del papo está a tope...
> 
> La chortina a punto de caducar abogada me ha enseñado foto de un pretendiente, cash, Golf R, ciclo de esteroides y tatuajes, madre de Dios, no se si tener una novia de nivel extrovertida es peor que no tener porque todo el mundo te la entra todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...




Después de Navidad muchos van a estar haciendo maletas me ha dicho un pajarito, en España todo lo imprescindible està imposible, el trabajo, los salarios, las mujeres, la vivienda.. todo es una basura


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Dic 2022)

Eso pienso yo de mi. A veces pienso que da igual como este o lo que tenga o lo que me pase la derroicion se lleva por dentro


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Después de Navidad muchos van a estar haciendo maletas me ha dicho un pajarito, en España todo lo imprescindible està imposible, el trabajo, los salarios, las mujeres, la vivienda.. todo es una basura



¿Sabeis que quitais las ganas de vivir?


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

Han puesto de encargadillo a un enchufado guaperas que lleva 3 días.
Las chortis hoy haciendo palmas con el chocho, a mí me han tratado como si fuera un infraser.
Mi trabajo es como la película Saw, me van poniendo nuevas torturas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Han puesto de encargadillo a un enchufado guaperas que lleva 3 días.
> Las chortis hoy haciendo palmas con el chocho, a mí me han tratado como si fuera un infraser.
> Mi trabajo es como la película Saw, me van poniendo nuevas torturas.



Insisto, hay burbujon del papo cuando yo tenía 20 años casi nadie estaba cachas ni tatuado por ejemplo... ahora parecen los requisitos mínimos para meterla en adobo...


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Dic 2022)

En realidad el nuncafollismo es clave. No tener macho ni chortina, se van las cabezas muy duro.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Han puesto de encargadillo a un enchufado guaperas que lleva 3 días.
> Las chortis hoy haciendo palmas con el chocho, a mí me han tratado como si fuera un infraser.
> Mi trabajo es como la película Saw, me van poniendo nuevas torturas.



Jjajajajajajaj


----------



## Karlova (2 Dic 2022)

otro fracafinde que se viene encima


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Han puesto de encargadillo a un enchufado guaperas que lleva 3 días.
> Las chortis hoy haciendo palmas con el chocho, a mí me han tratado como si fuera un infraser.
> Mi trabajo es como la película Saw, me van poniendo nuevas torturas.



En mi galera igual.... un nuevo puesto de pinta y colorea que se llama "Encargado de Supply Chain", aunque de vez
en cuando se le ve currando con la baja estofa ya que RRHH no quiere demasiados siervos de la gleva que se le va
el presupuesto en nóminas y eso le repercute en sus incentivos.

Y tenemos más cargos raritos jajaja.... habia un tio que entre sus funciones era la de hacer pedidos de gran volumen, ese
tio evoluciono a otro cargo fuera de mi sucursal y su función la han dividido en dos personas: cargos que han denominado "RESPONSABLE DE PERFORMANCE"    y encima esos dos cargos se lo han dado a mujeras y luego salen en videos promocionales de la empresa con el brazo emponderado y con el lema: "NOMBRE_DE_MI_GALERA PROMOCIONANDO EL EMPONDERAMIENTO Y LIDERAZGO FEMENINO".



Es todo tan WOKE, que da pampurrias y asquete....

Mi galera se está charificando a la velocidad de la luz,

Es la charocracia amigos!!! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Insisto, hay burbujon del papo cuando yo tenía 20 años casi nadie estaba cachas ni tatuado por ejemplo... ahora parecen los requisitos mínimos para meterla en adobo...



bueno hay de todo, aunque predominan los perfiles mazadetes es verdad y ya es casi un requisito mínimo, se siguen viendo veinteañeros rollizos y tocinetes.


----------



## Carpulux (2 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues yo veo tíos de mi curro ligando con chortis del curro.
> Algunos no son guaperas y sé perfectamente lo que ganan, así que tampoco es por dinero.
> El palique, la conversación, saber llevártelas a tu terreno también cuenta.
> Repito, es lo que yo veo. No me estoy inventando nada.



Esos los que ves tú, imagina como tiene la bandeja de entrada. Y palique mis cojones, le echan cara y no tienen vergüenza, porque tienen ventaja de ser medio guapetes. A ti no te aceptan ni media insinuación (el meme es real). ¿Qué hablan de la elaboración de las fresas?. Se debe asemejar más a los programas de telecirco.



Fargo dijo:


> Han puesto de encargadillo a un enchufado guaperas que lleva 3 días.
> Las chortis hoy haciendo palmas con el chocho, a mí me han tratado como si fuera un infraser.
> Mi trabajo es como la película Saw, me van poniendo nuevas torturas.



Méritos para el puesto: Una cara bonita.

He aplaudido como un cabrón. Gracias.



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Buf la burbuja del papo está a tope...
> 
> La chortina a punto de caducar abogada me ha enseñado foto de un pretendiente, cash, Golf R, ciclo de esteroides y tatuajes, madre de Dios, no se si tener una novia de nivel extrovertida es peor que no tener porque todo el mundo te la entra todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



¿Le dijiste algo cuando te lo enseñó?. 

No me extrañaría que dijera _"no, si yo con él no quiero nada serio"_. Seguro que el cadenas ya le ha hecho algún regalo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

No te dejes engañar, esa es igual de puta que las otras, pero lo disimula mejor.


----------



## hartman4 (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> ¿Le dijiste algo cuando te lo enseñó?.
> 
> No me extrañaría que dijera _"no, si yo con él no quiero nada serio"_. Seguro que el cadenas ya le ha hecho algún regalo.



Tiene novio, pero le meten fichas mogollón ( yo incluido pero sin mucho interés como quien buzonea propaganda).

Le he dicho la verdad, que ese se mete esteroides, pero el ideal masculino actual es un tío drogado de esteroides.

Y bueno en el curro un nido de víboras... ahora un grupo de Charos intenta hacerse amigui mío para joder a otra.

Necesito un coche más pepino y más pesas, pero luego recuerdo que estrene el juju a la rara de mi parienta y que ligo sin presión en plan hobby a ver si cae alguna sin esfuerzo.


----------



## fosforito (2 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los que ahora son cuarentones, son los últimos que viven bien en españistan. Pudieron comprar pisos con 30 años, algunos hasta menos, tienen pagas gordas, si no tienen ya piso o casa tienen hipotecas de risa, mientras al remero le sacan el 80% de su salario en subsistencia



Eres tontisima, que puta desgracia por Dios.


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Necesito *un coche más pepino *y más pesas, pero luego recuerdo que estrene el juju a la rara de mi parienta y que ligo sin presión en plan hobby a ver si cae alguna sin esfuerzo.



Más pepino que tu bmw negro de narco?
En qué coche estás pensando?


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279271



Tú eres pensionista, Murray.
Cuando sea mayor quiero ser como tú, pero como la hucha va a estar vacía lo tengo jodido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Más pepino que tu bmw negro de narco?
> En qué coche estás pensando?



Un BMW más gordo, me gusta como van sobre todo en las frenadas por el buen reparto de pesos, también pienso en comprar un coche de "fin de semana" en plan barato y pillar un 350Z, Z4 o similar (propulsión al poder ser y gasolina)dejando este.


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Un BMW más gordo, me gusta como van sobre todo en las frenadas por el buen reparto de pesos, también pienso en comprar un coche de "fin de semana" en plan barato y pillar un 350Z, Z4 o similar (propulsión al poder ser y gasolina)dejando este.



Z4, mx5, slk, son coches muy poco vistos ahora mismo en la calle con tanto SUV.
No se me ocurre mejor coche para ligar, se pensarán que estás forrado al gastarte el dinero en un coche tan poco práctico.
Dicho esto, no me veo ligando ni con eso, tengo que trabajar mi conversación con ellas o me veo sin follar nada en 2023.


----------



## Fargo (2 Dic 2022)

Ellas son como macacas y yo soy muy racional, debo aprender a comunicarme en su idioma tiktokero para que me entiendan.


----------



## XRL (2 Dic 2022)

yo en mis 20 que remaba me iba de putas y quedaba con chortis para follarlas

nada de parejas ya que solo las busco para follar y au

no me entra en la cabeza como alguien puede estar madrugando y trabajando para luego estar sin follar

son cosas que no me entran en la cabeza

desde los 17 que estaba trabajando ya me estaba yendo de putes xd

hablo de hombres solteros,lo de los casados que follen o no ahí no me meto porque eso es otro mundo


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No os podeis imaginar lo que siente una mujer en estas condiciones. Las hay que no son conscientes y se ofrecen de cubo porque es lo que hay y porque en los medios te dicen todo el rato que eso es disfrutar y que eres una empoderada y muy deseada si lo haces, pero yo lo he vivido de cerca, y al final del dia se sienten miserables, un vacio y una tristeza que ellas no saben identificar porque tienen la inteligencia emocional de una ameba, pero la derroicion llega, claro que llega vaya que si, por eso buscan otro, y otro , y otro, a veces varios a la vez para no estar nunca sin nada y no sentir ese desprecio , piensan bueno este me cubea pero este otro me anda deseando, y una cosa tapa la otra, en el fondo todo es derroicion. Este duro testimonio es inconcebible para la mente de un hombre, que sueña con lo que las mujeres tenemos hoy en día, pero la mente de la mujer es diferente, su naturaleza no es copular con el maximo de machos posibles, su naturaleza es sentirse protegida y apreciada para dar lugar a la crianza de la prole, es un tema biologico, aunque no se queden embarazadas. Y claro que nos gusta la juventud y la belleza mas que a nada, por supuesto, pero aun asi la psique es diferente. El lavado mental funciona, nos hemos igualado al hombre, y ademas en la mujer se consigue el paraiso sexual masculino, lo que ocurre es que la mujer NO es un hombre. En la mente femenina el maximo exito es conseguir esa proteccion y exclusividad del alfa, pero como vivimos en libertad sexual, nadie puede atar al alfa, que se ve abrumado por la gran cantidad de mujeres que le desean, por lo que las usa y desecha a todas. La mujer, por tanto, debe conformarse con el beta que NO desea, y no le gusta, pero que es el unico que puede ofrecerle proteccion y cariño. La mujer se ofrece de cubo no porque desee eso del alfa, ella desea conquistar al alfa, pero eso no es posible sencillamente, por lo que cualquier camino lleva a la insatisfacción, tanto cubear con alfas como irse con un beta que no te gusta. El drama femenino es algo de lo que poco se habla.



Me ha tocado el alma tu texto, cubo de semen


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Me ha tocado el alma tu texto, cubo de semen



No se, parece un tío...


----------



## XRL (2 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues como vamos a pasar todos 2023. Yo este verano me ligue un monton de niñatos, podia haberme tirado uno al dia a dedo, estaba a reventar de niñatos faciles, muy faciles, modelos de calvin klein premium niñatos, pero me dio mucho palo, no me sienta bien que me traten de cubo, y cuando veian que no pues ni media a tomar por culo, como dice el de la placita, ni que decir tiene que si quiere que me llame para ir al piso, y si no que no maree. Es un trato despreciable, no me gusta estar asi, pero tampoco que me den ese trato miserable, es que eso no es ni digno como ser humano, asi que auguro otro año mas en la miseria sexual. Es basicamente que te digan mira me vales de cubo pero para nada mas, osea como un cubo humano, el trato inhumano y mas bajo posible, un desprecio a mi persona brutal



porque no es igual follar y adiós que todo lo otro que requiere tener una relación

porque se cuidan tantos el aspecto? pues por eso,para follar y puerta y no tener que aguantar a ninguna

lo mismo que las putas

el hombre tiene necesidad de follar no de tener una relación

la mujer si no es una gordaca y hasta esas eso lo tienen,el hombre solo si es top en atractivo,los demás ni de coña

y o putas o ser el perro esclavo de una tía que va a tratarlo como basura


----------



## Karlova (3 Dic 2022)

vaya mierda de sitios en los que trabajais, en mi galera no hay charos. Y doy gracias a dios por eso


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> en fin sin palabras. Aqui lo tenemos. Debe la mujer tomar el sacrificio de irse con semejante esperpento? la respuesta es evidente. Entre irse con un feto que te de un trato despreciable, e irse con un alfa que te ofrece la misma mierda pero al menos es atractivo, lo que tenemos es el unico resultado posible: las mujeres solo quieren a los tios mas atractivos, y al resto de degenerados que les den por culo. Entiendo perfectamente que las mujeres solo quieran acostarse con lo mejor de lo mejor.



Muy bonito, así os va luego.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo la peli de Marte de Matt Damon por enésima vez y lleva más tiempo remando y a pajas que Fargo en lo que llevo de película.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> claro para ti ya es inconcebible porque no tienes alma.



Las mujeres tampoco tenéis, cada vez menos, satysfier, antidepresivos y alcohol.


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> en fin sin palabras. Aqui lo tenemos. Debe la mujer tomar el sacrificio de irse con semejante esperpento? la respuesta es evidente. Entre irse con un feto que te de un trato despreciable, e irse con un alfa que te ofrece la misma mierda pero al menos es atractivo, lo que tenemos es el unico resultado posible: las mujeres solo quieren a los tios mas atractivos, y al resto de degenerados que les den por culo. Entiendo perfectamente que las mujeres solo quieran acostarse con lo mejor de lo mejor.



yo nunca le he dicho a ninguna mujer que buscara relación de pareja

esperpento lo será tu padre

lo mismo que dices tu lo hago yo con las putas,para que voy a tener que tratar a nadie como si fuera algo divino cuando es una mujer sin mas como hay a millones si con unos €€€ voy a putas pago y follo sin tener que tratarla como un ser divino para ello ni tener que cumplir sus mil requisitos xd

vete con quien quieras mientras puedas,a ve si te crees que siempre vas a ser joven para poder elegir,ya veremos cuando tengas 50 los alfas que se te acerca xDDDDDDDD

los hombres también queremos a las mas atractivas,pero si no podemos pues pagamos por ello,no le hacemos la vida imposible a una beta solo por puro placer y egocentrismo como hacen la mayoría de mujeres en pareja

pues no te queda

una cosa es querer follar y otra tener relación-hijos,cada uno que busque lo que prefiera,a ver si ahora por ser hombre tenemos que adecuarnos a eso porque si

tu flipas


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Buf la burbuja del papo está a tope...
> 
> La chortina a punto de caducar abogada me ha enseñado foto de un pretendiente, cash, Golf R, ciclo de esteroides y tatuajes, madre de Dios, no se si tener una novia de nivel extrovertida es peor que no tener porque todo el mundo te la entra todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



eso lleva siendo desde hace 20 años,con los que tenían cash-buen coche y ciclos por un tubo

no es nada actual

por culpa de todos estos subnormales se va todo a tomar por culo

no puedes ser un chaval con un cuerpo normal no,tienes que llevar ciclos-tatuajes-pelo y barba de clon subnormal,aparte de ir de malote-interesante y graciosete

forma de hablar de lumpen-etc...

si las españolas dan asco los españoles mas de lo mismo,misma basura

prefiero quedarme en mi doritocueva a juntarme o comportarme como alguien así

y si no son lumpen son gente con carreras que se cree que todo en la vida es la imagen y postureo

menos mal que hay putes y porno para no tener que ser un borrego mas por catar chocho milusado


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> venga sigue acumulando basuras doritero miserable, que dara asco ver tu casa



pero puedo follar igualmente aunque sea feo y no haga nada por gustar a ninguna

xDD


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> vaya mierda de sitios en los que trabajais, en mi galera no hay charos. Y doy gracias a dios por eso



serás y trabajarás con calvos derroyeds

si no es una cosa es otra

con +40 es lo que hay


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Han puesto de encargadillo a un enchufado guaperas que lleva 3 días.
> Las chortis hoy haciendo palmas con el chocho, a mí me han tratado como si fuera un infraser.
> Mi trabajo es como la película Saw, me van poniendo nuevas torturas.



Tus esperanzas de follar en la cena de empresa se acaban de ver muy mermadas

En pro de ese nuevo ENCARGADILLO al que todas aspirarán a lamer su sable en dicha cena (a la hora de los COPAZOS) ijijjiji.


----------



## Karlova (3 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En mi galera igual.... un nuevo puesto de pinta y colorea que se llama "Encargado de Supply Chain", aunque de vez
> en cuando se le ve currando con la baja estofa ya que RRHH no quiere demasiados siervos de la gleva que se le va
> el presupuesto en nóminas y eso le repercute en sus incentivos.
> 
> ...



encargado de supply chain (no entiendo porque lo ponen siempre en inglés) no es un puesto de pinta y colorea, tampoco te diría que es vital si, algo intermedio, en las paco empresas españolas donde los medios y recursos humanos siempre son escasos no te los encontrarás. Por otro lado hacer pedidos de gran volumen es imprescindible, hasta en las paco empresas más roñosas tienen a un tio haciendo pedidos. Responsable de performance ya ni puta idea, imagino que debe ser muy pro quien pongan ahí para mejorar procesos de trabajo.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Cómo me nutre que no tendrás ni placita ni chortina ser abyecto jajajajaja


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Tus esperanzas de follar en la cena de empresa se acaban de ver muy mermadas
> 
> En pro de ese nuevo ENCARGADILLO al que todas aspirarán a lamer su sable en dicha cena (a la hora de los COPAZOS) ijijjiji.



Ese no va a la cena, afortunadamente.


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

@pacopalotes es un tío?
Y para qué cojones cuenta su vida con un montón de mensajes como si fuera una tía?
Se siente mujer o qué?
Alguien que pueda aclararnos esto, gracias.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @pacopalotes es un tío?
> Y para qué cojones cuenta su vida con un montón de mensajes como si fuera una tía?
> Se siente mujer o qué?
> Alguien que pueda aclararnos esto, gracias.



Una pregunta: ¿Vives en un barrio lleno de daneses?


----------



## XRL (3 Dic 2022)

por eso siempre hay que buscarse gente mas joven,aunque sea para pasar el rato


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> @pacopalotes es un tío?
> Y para qué cojones cuenta su vida con un montón de mensajes como si fuera una tía?
> Se siente mujer o qué?
> Alguien que pueda aclararnos esto, gracias.



Tengo la necesidad imperiosa de contar mi bida


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Vives en un barrio lleno de daneses?



Mmm daneses ojala


----------



## Murray's (3 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo la necesidad imperiosa de contar mi bida




Vamos que no follas, por eso te haces pasar por tia , eso siempre es consecuencia del nuncafollismo, o no haber catado mujer... dudar con la identidad hacerse homosexual...

Ve controlándotelo.


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Vamos que no follas, por eso te haces pasar por tia , eso siempre es consecuencia del nuncafollismo, o no haber catado mujer... dudar con la identidad hacerse homosexual...
> 
> Ve controlándotelo.



Coincido con Murray.
Tantos mensajes haciéndose pasar por mujer suena a tìo nuncafollista que a falta de chochos se pone a zampar pollas para al menos llevarse algo a la boca.


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

Señores, podemos empezar a hablar ya de FRACASÁBADO?
Mi plan es ir a dar una vuelta paseando por el pueblo como un pollavieja solitario y luego prepararme algo en la freidora, y vosotros?


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

El día 10 tengo la CENA DE EMPRESA.
El momento cumbre de derroición del hilo está por llegar.
A falta de una semana, me veo con posibilidades de mojar el churro.
Remotas, eso sí.


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

Una gorda ya me ha dicho que si la llevo a la cena, ojo.


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

La gorda lleva tirándome la caña todo el año, tiene 22 años pero está muy gorda.
Se le nota el pizpiretismo de la edad, pero también los kilos.
Qué te parece la idea de darme unos besos en el coche con la gorda antes de la cena y llegar ahí en plan "macho alfa"?
Crees que tendría más posibilidades con las chortis si ven que para mí liarme con tías es lo habitual (aunque sea con una gorda)?


----------



## Fargo (3 Dic 2022)

Por otra parte, llevo mucho tiempo sin follar.
Hasta la gorda me parece apetecible tras muchos meses de nuncafollismo.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (3 Dic 2022)

a las gordas les suele chorrear bien el chocho tu mismo....


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

@Fargo te traigo derroición


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> a las gordas les suele chorrear bien el chocho tu mismo....



Que gordas hombre, que gordas, una coneja prieta o nada


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> para mi es una obligacion, no soy feliz asi pero no tengo otra alternativa, pues sois todos seres despreciables.



Te pareces a la coneja que acabo de subir?


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, podemos empezar a hablar ya de FRACASÁBADO?
> Mi plan es ir a dar una vuelta paseando por el pueblo como un pollavieja solitario y luego prepararme algo en la freidora, y vosotros?



Yo remando, acabo de ducharme todavía sin cenar


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Menudo fracasabado. Me apetece sopita cocinar pero mira que puta hora es


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Asi que nada hamburguesa y a ver un documental del fuhrer para recordar los viejos tiempos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por otra parte, llevo mucho tiempo sin follar.
> Hasta la gorda me parece apetecible tras muchos meses de nuncafollismo.



No lo veo mal plan, a mi alguna no me disgusta.

Yo sé supone que mañana curro y que los puentes de Madison hay tiros y puñaladas porque una tiene al padre ingresado y estaba de guardia.

Me toca ir por el enésimo suicidio este año...


----------



## qpow (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una gorda ya me ha dicho que si la llevo a la cena, ojo.



Ni de coña, que se coja un taxi.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Me he fundido una botella de bayleys en tres días.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ni de coña, que se coja un taxi.



Dile llévame tu no me llega la paga pa gasolina


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> como estoy mazadete y algunas tías solo hacen algo cuando se echan unas copas,





Fargo dijo:


> Una gorda ya me ha dicho que si la llevo a la cena




Eso solo puede acabar de dos formas. 
Contigo arrepentido al día siguiente, sin mayor consecuencia que la resaca y el asco.
Con ella arrepentida al día siguiente, esperando consejo de su amiga, sobre si debe marcar el 016 o es otro número.


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Eso solo puede acabar de dos formas.
> Contigo arrepentido al día siguiente, sin mayor consecuencia que la resaca y el asco.
> Con ella arrepentida al día siguiente, esperando consejo de su amiga, sobre si debe marcar el 016 o es otro número.



No le va a pasar nada. A todas nos han ghosteado. Es lo que hay. No hay ley alguna


----------



## pacopalotes (3 Dic 2022)

se me acaba de ocurrir un pedazo de nick, follaborricos


----------



## Mindszenty (4 Dic 2022)

Fracadomingo


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Ya queda menos, chavales.
Ojito con Fargo.


----------



## EL FARAON (4 Dic 2022)

...


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Fracadomingo, chavales.
He remado como un desgraciado, he mirado que no tenía ningún whatsapp de chortinas y he llegado a casa de mi madre.
Me he limitado a darme una ducha, me he zampado una tortilla y he visto la peli "Chacal" en netflix.


----------



## Mindszenty (4 Dic 2022)

Fracadomingo


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

@pacopalotes, qué tal tu domingo?


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo.
SEXO. Salvaje y furibundo sexo chortinesco.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (4 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, nunca había foreado en ningún lado y hace 2 años encontré este foro de casualidad.
> Era la época del confinamiento y los ERTE, necesitaba opiniones distintas a las oficiales para llegar a la raíz del asunto y di con el Hilo oficial del Coronavirus.
> En ese momento estaba viendo la serie Fargo y me pareció buena idea rendirle tributo cada vez que escribiera un mensaje.
> Ahí empezó todo, al principio escribía mensajes muy cortos, luego me fui soltando y escribía algunos tochos, que tuvieron una gran acogida entre los foreros.
> ...



Si, "camata", tú "recibes por la sterm".


----------



## Paco12346 (4 Dic 2022)

FARGO MIRA ESTA ES TU PELICULA DEL FUTURO ,
TRABAJA EN UN AEROPUERTO,VIVE CON SU MADRE Y ES NUNCA FOLLISTA , ERES TU


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Si, "camata", tú "recibes por la sterm".



Yo no entender que querer tú decir, amigo.


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

DERROICIÓN.
1100 euros al mes por estar todo el día fuera de casa remando?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (4 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La gorda lleva tirándome la caña todo el año, tiene 22 años pero está muy gorda.
> Se le nota el pizpiretismo de la edad, pero también los kilos.
> Qué te parece la idea de darme unos besos en el coche con la gorda antes de la cena y llegar ahí en plan "macho alfa"?
> Crees que tendría más posibilidades con las chortis si ven que para mí liarme con tías es lo habitual (aunque sea con una gorda)?



Ayyy Fargo. 
En una guerra, cualquier agujero es trinchera. 
Piénsalo...


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Ayyy Fargo.
> En una guerra, cualquier agujero es trinchera.
> Piénsalo...



La gorda, aunque esté muy gorda tiene 22 años y tiene chocho igual que las otras.
A ver si por querer ir a por la chortina me voy a quedar sin chortina y sin la gorda, me consta que tiene pretendientes.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (4 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La gorda, aunque esté muy gorda tiene 22 años y tiene chocho igual que las otras.
> A ver si por querer ir a por la chortina me voy a quedo sin chortina y sin la gorda, me consta que tiene pretendientes.



Claro, ese es el pensamiento. 
Pero claro, también está eso de donde tengas la olla, no metas la... 
Soy más de esa segunda opción, aunque se desaprovechen ocasiones.


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Pero claro, también está eso de donde tengas la olla, no metas la...
> Soy más de esa segunda opción, aunque se desaprovechen ocasiones.



A mí ya me da lo mismo, cuando uno ya es un remero desgraciado te empieza a dar un poco igual lo que ocurra.
Si me echan por liarme con una tía, al menos habrá pasado algo interesante en mi vida.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (4 Dic 2022)

"Marica nenaaa"


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Tras currar todo el finde, mañana de 07 a 15 para variar.


----------



## Fargo (4 Dic 2022)

Sin ESTO en casa, para qué se desloma uno en el curro?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (5 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no entender que querer tú decir, amigo.



"Ladrón..."


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

A remar cabrones, ya empiezo yo primero con un dolor de garganta importante.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sin ESTO en casa, para qué se desloma uno en el curro?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281660



buena combinación POST-SHORTEEN+SONRISA+TETAZAS

No pido más...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> FARGO MIRA ESTA ES TU PELICULA DEL FUTURO ,
> TRABAJA EN UN AEROPUERTO,VIVE CON SU MADRE Y ES NUNCA FOLLISTA , ERES TU



BROOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL

el forista promedio jaja.


----------



## qpow (5 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A remar cabrones, ya empiezo yo primero con un dolor de garganta importante.



A ver si te vas a poner malo para el gran día. Ánimo y recupérate pronto.


----------



## Carpulux (5 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracadomingo, chavales.
> He remado como un desgraciado, *he mirado que no tenía ningún whatsapp de chortinas* y he llegado a casa de mi madre.
> Me he limitado a darme una ducha, me he zampado una tortilla y he visto la peli "Chacal" en netflix.



Joder, ese soy yo *cada mañana....................................................................*.  me cago en todo.

Ahora despierto, miro y intento evadirme el resto del día. Ahí estamos aguantando. 

De todos modos, sin placita no hay nada que hacer. Es la triste realidad.

2 apuntes:

- Pensé que era la película de 1973, esa la ví yo hace la tira de años y me gustó bastante.
- Cambia de fotos a poder ser, que ya las hemos visto bastante a esas.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> - Cambia de fotos a poder ser, que ya las hemos visto bastante a esas.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

En casi 6 años que llevo en el aeropuerto:
Nunca me he cogido la baja.
Nunca he llegado tarde.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> A ver si te vas a poner malo para el gran día. Ánimo y recupérate pronto.



Estoy malo con tos y dolor de garganta, pero sigo remando como un desgraciado.


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy malo con tos y dolor de garganta, pero sigo remando como un desgraciado.



Yo he tenido catarrazo tremendo, se me está pasando y el miercoles ya me darán el alta.
Pero he podido estirarlo un poco....
La CA-GALERA no se merece otra.

Además, un catarrazo para alguien que trabaja en una planta de frio debe curarse bien.

Pero bueno, estimo que el miercoles o el viernes ya de vuelta a la CA-GALERA, a ver de que ánimos está la peña, porque desde luego a mi que no me chuflen ni se quejen de nada.... porque estoy rebelde y contestón e igual mando a la mierda a todo el mundo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

Hoy le he dado un abrazo a una chortina, en mi curro son habituales los abracitos.
Me ha preñado el alma con su olor a coco y vainilla.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy nervioso por la cena, chavales.
> Será el próximo 10 de Diciembre a las 22.30.



Ya nos contarás.... yo estaré en el bus de vuelta de la CA-GALERA.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

Mañana libro y no sé qué cojones hacer.
El gym cierra por festividad, una pena.
Si tuviera una chorti, la llamaba para ir a la playa.
Como no la tengo, me dedicarè a dar paseos como un pollavieja solitario de mediana edad, lo que soy.
Puta vida tete.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Dic 2022)

Ay payo que derrapajes he hecho esta mañana con el aguachirri la sal y el hielecillo por las rotondas porque una Charo que se cree Kankunen no me dejaba pasar, me he reído en su cara cuando he encontrado hueco y me ha mirado todo mal.

Debería acojonarme, pero me divierte el culo inquieto, un kart de tonelada y media.

He tomado el café con la chorti y cuando nos cruzamos el novio de verde es incómodo, si supiera que se la entra media comarca...


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ay payo que derrapajes he hecho esta mañana con el aguachirri la sal y el hielecillo por las rotondas porque una Charo que se cree Kankunen no me dejaba pasar, me he reído en su cara cuando he encontrado hueco y me ha mirado todo mal.
> 
> Debería acojonarme, pero me divierte el culo inquieto, un kart de tonelada y media.
> 
> He tomado el café con la chorti y cuando nos cruzamos el novio de verde es incómodo, si supiera que se la entra media comarca...



A veces sueño con el bmw que no me compré, era un 320i negro con llantas negras.
Al principio me lo ofreció en 10 y ahora lo vende en 12000.


----------



## Fargo (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mindszenty (6 Dic 2022)

Fracalunes


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracalunes



Fracavida  (en mi caso).


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Fracavida  (en mi caso).



Durísimo hilo, aquí solo se atreven a sincerarse los más valientes.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A veces sueño con el bmw que no me compré, era un 320i negro con llantas negras.
> Al principio me lo ofreció en 10 y ahora lo vende en 12000.



Es más fácil que pillar chortina gratis, el mio es calamar pero en este caso es más lento el gasolina.

Me gusta, a veces llevo el de mi parienta por rodarlo y veo que no disfruto el trayecto y en el mio sí, está todo en su sitio con postura baja y estirada, y es muy rígido y bastante duro.

Últimamente le he pillado gusto a deslizarlo con lluvia por las rotondas cosa no muy buena porque si voy deslizando no tengo mucho margen... además no sé puede llevar a puñetazos como un delantera.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

En mi galera también han organizado cena de Navidad, pero paso de ir. Casi todos mis compañeros son mujeres y son unas arpías hijas de p. 

En la galera si pueden van a joderte y luego en la cena de risas como si no pasara nada. Cuánta hipocresía, que les follen a todos.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (6 Dic 2022)

Coja a esa puta gorda póngala a cuatro patas y enséñela quién manda allí. Taládrela a pelo duro, azótela y agárrela del pelo hasta que se corra, moje la cama y suplique por un buen grumazo directo en la bocaretrete. Si ve que el cetáceo pierde el equilibrio ofrézcala su polla para que tenga algo a lo que agarrarse.


----------



## Karlova (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> En mi galera también han organizado cena de Navidad, pero paso de ir. Casi todos mis compañeros son mujeres y son unas arpías hijas de p.
> 
> En la galera si pueden van a joderte y luego en la cena de risas como si no pasara nada. Cuánta hipocresía, que les follen a todos.



No entiendo porque la gente es tan falsa y rastrera por un sueldo de mierda, por 4000€ aún pero la mayoría se arrastra como gusanos por una miseria. La mayoría cascan del jefe cuando no está y cuando viene todo son sonrisitas. Y los jefes lo mismo con los jefes de más arriba.


----------



## Karlova (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El día 10 tengo la CENA DE EMPRESA.
> El momento cumbre de derroición del hilo está por llegar.
> A falta de una semana, me veo con posibilidades de mojar el churro.
> Remotas, eso sí.



Espero que tengas exito en la cena farguito, me alegraré por ti. Si es con la gorda pues bien y si es con una chortina que esté buena mejor. Ya nos dirás el domingo como te ha ido. Mi humilde consejo es que no vayas con expectativas de mojar.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> No entiendo porque la gente es tan falsa y rastrera por un sueldo de mierda, por 4000€ aún pero la mayoría se arrastra como gusanos por una miseria. La mayoría cascan del jefe cuando no está y cuando viene todo son sonrisitas. Y los jefes lo mismo con los jefes de más arriba.



Además de verdad, cobramos el salario mínimo y si se llega a objetivos te dan unos pocos euros. No te imaginas la gente lo que llega a hacer por las 4 migajas que dan, que para nada compensa el esfuerzo de remar para alcanzarlos.

He llegado a ver a gente que echa horas extras y no sale a comer y/o almorzar por llegar a esos objetivos. Son retrasados, si echan cálculos, la hora extra que echan no les llega ni a 1€. Y mis jefes encantados de tener a esa caterva de retrasados remando.

Yo remo lo justo y necesario para que no me llamen la atención.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> He llegado a ver a gente que echa horas extras y no sale a comer y/o almorzar por llegar a esos objetivos. Son retrasados, si echan cálculos, la hora extra que echan no les llega ni a 1€. Y mis jefes encantados de tener a esa caterva de retrasados remando.



La empresa encantada, por supuesto.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)

No puedo evitarlo, lo he intentado pero hay algo dentro de mí que me impide cogerme bajas.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## EL ESCRITOR (6 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Encima voy tan justa de dinero, y es tan caro todo, ahora mismo 100 pavos el pedido de mercsdona de la semana, y dejándome cosas atrás. Pues ahora sí me hago las uñas pq las tengo derroidas que me las he mordido y da asco verlo, 30 euros más. Total que no llego ni de puta coña. Y no se de dónde más recortar, me estoy volviendo loca, he comprado un programador para que el termo gaste menos, pero igual hasta me gasta más, esto es volverse loco que ansiedad es que no llego a fin de mes, no llego no se de dónde más recortar




¿Cuanto pagas de alquiler?


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

Yo en mis más de 15 años cotizados sólo he estado 4 días de baja. En cierto modo, eso es signo de que aún conservo la salud para poder seguir remando.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo en mis más de 15 años cotizados sólo he estado 4 días de baja. En cierto modo, eso es signo de que aún conservo la salud para poder seguir remando.



Ya tienes lo necesario para jubilarte a los 52.
15 años cotizados es suficiente para cobrar la paguita.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya tienes lo necesario para jubilarte a los 52.
> 15 años cotizados es suficiente para cobrar la paguita.



Cuando tengamos 52 no vamos a oler ninguna paguita porque simplemente no va a haber. Esto va a ser un sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283010



El viernes han fulminado a uno de mi empresa que era más o menos así. Se cagó en todos los muertos de la directiva.

Al final somos numeros, si no interesas a la puta calle. Los numeros no cuadran, pinto pinto gorgorito, tú, Paco, a la calle.

Lo gracioso es que no andan distinguiendo si tienes un perfil técnico o colaborativo, si haces propuestas, etc. Cortan todos por el mismo rasero y a tomar por culo o incluso mantienen a vagos y echan a gente más trabajadora con similar antigúedad, solo por "amiguismos" o vete tú a saber qué motivos... Un disparate todo en la mayoría de empresas españolas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Además de verdad, cobramos el salario mínimo y si se llega a objetivos te dan unos pocos euros. No te imaginas la gente lo que llega a hacer por las 4 migajas que dan, que para nada compensa el esfuerzo de remar para alcanzarlos.
> 
> He llegado a ver a gente que echa horas extras y no sale a comer y/o almorzar por llegar a esos objetivos. Son retrasados, si echan cálculos, la hora extra que echan no les llega ni a 1€. Y mis jefes encantados de tener a esa caterva de retrasados remando.
> 
> Yo remo lo justo y necesario para que no me llamen la atención.



¿Horas extras por menos de 1 euro? Ni en la empresa más PACO he visto semejante miseria 

Lo que sí he visto mucho, y no sé si te refieres a esto, es al típico RETRASADO que se DESLOMA por aumentar su productividad para INTENTAR DESTACAR por encima del resto, hasta tal punto de extenuación que al día siguiente está reventado y se pasa el finde en la cama sin poder moverse, y la empresa encantada porque gracias a él no hemos necesitado hacer HORAS EXTRAS, con las cuales PODRIAMOS HABER GANADO HASTA 100 EUROS POR CABEZA a lo largo del mes...

o sea "gracias" a estos tontos que se revientan, los demás no hacemos horas extras que nos podría haber venido bien. La empresa gana y nosotros perdemos. Hasta el jefe de unidad maldiciendo al esclavo este que se autofustiga, porque él era el primer interesado en meter horas extras porque se ha metido en un chaletazo que te cagas y está reformándolo. Relacionado con esto, he visto a este jefe más de una vez "frenando" a dicho empleado, mandándole tareas secundarias innecesarias o distrayéndole hablando de fútbol con el objetivo de hacer menos producción para que las altas esferas de la empresa no les dé por despedir a nadie por su puta culpa XDXD.

Cuando se lo cuento a familia, amigos, se quedan a cuadros. "¿Como es eso de un jefe queriendo que un empleado vaya lento?"

Pues sí, hasta tal punto de locura hay en algunas empresas.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Lo que sí he visto mucho, y no sé si te refieres a esto, es al típico RETRASADO que se DESLOMA por aumentar su productividad para INTENTAR DESTACAR por encima del resto, hasta tal punto de extenuación que al día siguiente está reventado y se pasa el finde en la cama sin poder moverse, y la empresa encantada porque gracias a él no hemos necesitado hacer HORAS EXTRAS, con las cuales PODRIAMOS HABER GANADO HASTA 100 EUROS POR CABEZA a lo largo del mes...



Ese es el perfil de compañeros que tengo. Han subido tanto el nivel que si trabajas normal da la sensación que te estás rascando los cojones. Y si quieres alcanzar esos niveles de productividad, tienes que hacer "pillerías" y trabajar fuera de horas para poder alcanzarles. Y lo peor de todo es que si llegas a objetivos, te pagan trimestralmente unos 150€. No tengo nada mejor que hacer que echar horas extras durante 3 meses para que me den 150€.

Mi empresa son los putos juegos del hambre.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Cuando se lo cuento a familia, amigos, se quedan a cuadros. "¿Como es eso de un jefe queriendo que un empleado vaya lento?"



En mi empresa miran para otro lado mientras los fichajes se hagan como marca el cuadrante. Es un auténtico chollo tener a retrasados deslomándose por una limosna.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

EL ESCRITOR dijo:


> ¿Cuanto pagas de alquiler?



600, pero un zulo de mierda en barrio de gitanos, me dejó mi sueldo pero me venía grande vivir en el piso patera  aquí salir de noche da miedo, pero nadie se acuerda de una remera solterona, que le den por culo. Cualquier día de estos me pasa algo y nadie se entera. Cómo me ponga mala este invierno, no se ni cómo me las apañaria


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Llevo toda la mañana dándole vueltas a comprarme lo de las uñas para hacermelas yo, pero se me van a ir 80 o 90 euros entre pitos y flautas, es para pensarlo, total que al final nada. Ayer fui a comprar ropa y me vine sin nada, con una camisa, porque 100 euros para un abrigo que encima me estaba feo... Total que no compre abrigo y me estoy poniendo uno de salir que tengo, a tomar por culo. Cada vez me cuesta más comprar cosas con lo caro que está todo. Menuda mierda... Estoy pensando no comprar pizzas para no poner el horno, es de locos ya. Ah y tampoco me hice las uñas claro, porque soltar 30 euros pensando que por 80 me la hago yo en casa un montón de veces.. e ahí el dilema, ni una cosa ni la otra , el frío y la soledad me están afectando. Anda que si tuviera que salir, a 30/40e la noche tu me dirás. Hasta socializar cuesta dinero. Abrigos : de 70 a 100. Jerseys: 30 euros para arriba. Hacerse las uñas: 30 euros. Coño es que a este ritmo me fundo el cuenco en dos días, no llego a final de mes. Tristemente habrá que esperar a la paguits doble para darse algún capricho :/ tampcko puedo fundirme la paguita doble en caprichos pq necesito un colchón para cuando me muevan pagar al langosto otra entrada y eso son de 1500 a 2000 euros al tuntun


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

La verdad que estoy un poco deprimida


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Bueno, voy a moverme y hacer algo que llevo toda la mañana aquí tirada. Hoy sopita.


----------



## Carpulux (6 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ay payo que derrapajes he hecho esta mañana con el aguachirri la sal y el hielecillo por las rotondas porque una Charo que se cree Kankunen no me dejaba pasar, me he reído en su cara cuando he encontrado hueco y me ha mirado todo mal.
> 
> Debería acojonarme, pero me divierte el culo inquieto, un kart de tonelada y media.
> 
> He tomado el café con la chorti y cuando nos cruzamos el novio de verde es incómodo, *si supiera que se la entra media comarca*...



Tremendo. , digamos que eso antes de verano está roto. Y siendo generoso.



qpow dijo:


> En mi galera también han organizado cena de Navidad, pero paso de ir. Casi todos mis compañeros son mujeres y son unas arpías hijas de p.
> 
> En la galera si pueden van a joderte y luego en la cena de risas como si no pasara nada. Cuánta hipocresía, que les follen a todos.



Cuando el número de mujeres es un % alto o la mitad, se oyen los cuchillos de lejos.



qpow dijo:


> Además de verdad, cobramos el salario mínimo y si se llega a objetivos te dan unos pocos euros. No te imaginas la gente lo que llega a hacer por las 4 migajas que dan, que para nada compensa el esfuerzo de remar para alcanzarlos.
> 
> *He llegado a ver a gente que echa horas extras y no sale a comer y/o almorzar por llegar a esos objetivos*. Son retrasados, si echan cálculos, la hora extra que echan no les llega ni a 1€. Y mis jefes encantados de tener a esa caterva de retrasados remando.
> 
> Yo remo lo justo y necesario para que no me llamen la atención.



Cuando lleguen a una edad y vean todo lo que hicieron para nada. Menudos palazos tienen.



Fargo dijo:


> No puedo evitarlo, lo he intentado pero hay algo dentro de mí que me impide cogerme bajas.



Te entiendo porque eso me pasaba a mí en la carrera, sabía que si fallaba un mísero día o digamos dos días consecutivos, no me volvían a ver por allí.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

Debes ser la misma persona seas rico o pobre, tengas lo que tengas; no pierdas la humildad que posees.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)

Walter, tu fama se ha disparado por las nubes con tu participación en este HILO GORDO que ha batido todos los récords de derroición.
Puedes hacer lo que te salga de las pelotas, una ventaja de tu nuevo estatus burbujero.
Dicho esto, la gracia de sacarse la PLACITA es no olvidar tus orígenes.
Valorarás más lo que tienes, y no serás duro con los que no tienen tu suerte.
Ánimo, y no levantes el pie hasta que no tengas la victoria en el bolsillo.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Walter, tu fama se ha disparado por las nubes con tu participación en este HILO GORDO que ha batido todos los récords de derroición.
> Puedes hacer lo que te salga de las pelotas, una ventaja de tu nuevo estatus burbujero.
> Dicho esto, la gracia de sacarse la PLACITA es no olvidar tus orígenes.
> Valorarás más lo que tienes, y no serás duro con los que no tienen tu suerte.
> Ánimo, y no levantes el pie hasta que no tengas la victoria en el bolsillo.



La victoria dice, cuando lo manden a Madrid o Barcelona a sobrevivir con 1000 euros me lo cuentas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya tienes lo necesario para jubilarte a los 52.
> 15 años cotizados es suficiente para cobrar la paguita.



Pero con eso te quedará una mierda.... yo también debo tener 15 o 16/17 años cotizados. 15/16/17 años siendo una puta
del negocio de la distribución.

Lo único que puedes hacer para complementarlo hacer trabajos en negro o prostituir tú culo por 4 chavos.
O vida ultralonchafinista.

Quien sabe.... los gustos cambian ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La verdad que estoy un poco deprimida



Peor es estar en el ecuador de la década de los 40 y darte cuenta de que en la treintena perdiste muchisimo el tiempo.

Treinteañeros que os sirva de sobreaviso, no perdais el tiempo en una de las mejores décadas.

Tengo suerte de no caer en depresiones fuertes sólo momentos puntuales, vivo como si fuera un robot... asi hasta el día en que diga adios.


----------



## Fargo (6 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La victoria dice, cuando lo manden a Madrid o Barcelona a sobrevivir con 1000 euros me lo cuentas.



Ya estaría mejor que nosotros, los de la privada cada vez estamos peor.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

Lo de esta tarde con España es un fiel retrato de lo que es este país como sociedad y en todos los aspectos. Sociedad de vagos y fracasados. Que les den una paga por subnormales, porque ni para eso valen.

Mañana a remar, que hay mucha escoria a la que mantener.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estaría mejor que nosotros, los de la privada cada vez estamos peor.



Mejor que tú? Que trabajas al lado de casa y tienes tu sueldo limpio a final de mes? Pues no flipas tu nada. El que saque una placita tiene que ir a tomar por culo, a menudo a lo que nadie quiere por caro/malo y chuparla. Cuando era casapapy, no tenía un duro pero me senia medio libre en mi miseria. Ahora sí que me siento en lo que llaman la rueda del hamster, sabes que tienes que remar para pagar tus gastos, llega tu día libre y encerrada en el zulo, en fin una puta mierda derroyente, aunque nadie tiene la culpa de que yo esté sola tb es verdad. Pero quién le ha dicho al desgraciado que va a encontrar pareja acaso? Estará igual de derroido pero ahorcado por un langosto. En fin yo termino de remar y se que dispongo de 600 euros. Y de ahí tengo que comer y mantenerme, es sencillamente derroyente.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Todo el mes remando para ganar una porquería. Tampoco tengo consuelo porque, si me voy a otra ciudad, tendré que seguir chupando ahorcada y si me voy a un pueblo tampoco conoceré pareja que es lo que necesito. Es sencillamente derroyente, aunque creo que no conoceré a nadie igualmentez desde que me vine al zulo deje de salir, porque si encima de pagar la juerga tengo que pagar el taxi y toda la movida me voy a 50e por noche, es demasiado, se me quitan las ganas, y total pa que, pa seguir sola


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Y luego algún gilipollas aquí dice que las mujeres lo tenemos fácil, y aquí se hablaba el otro día "que se pague la gorda el taxi". Vrotal. Nos tratan como basura los tíos, si en la patera ya me lo dijeron, no esperes que te paguen un vaso agua. Así que a los hechos me remito, me considero igual de desgraciada o más que los aquí presentes. Que yo podría meterme en tinder y quedar para ser humillada cómo cubo de semen? Si. Eso me hace feliz? No.


----------



## Carpulux (6 Dic 2022)

Ni de broma tú, los orígenes son los orígenes. No se aceptan copias Walter.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Peor es estar en el ecuador de la década de los 40 y darte cuenta de que en la treintena perdiste muchisimo el tiempo.
> 
> Treinteañeros que os sirva de sobreaviso, no perdais el tiempo en una de las mejores décadas.
> 
> Tengo suerte de no caer en depresiones fuertes sólo momentos puntuales, vivo como si fuera un robot... asi hasta el día en que diga adios.



Y como lo haces para no "perder el tiempo"? Que de supone que tenemos que hacer?


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo de esta tarde con España es un fiel retrato de lo que es este país como sociedad y en todos los aspectos. Sociedad de vagos y fracasados. Que les den una paga por subnormales, porque ni para eso valen.
> 
> Mañana a remar, que hay mucha escoria a la que mantener.



Venga que no decaiga ese remo, nos veremos aquí en navidad, fin de año y todos los fines de semana, a remar sin descanso, muchos pisos de refugiados que pagar para que Putin llore


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

No debería estar derroida porque no me va a venir la regla ni nada y sin embargo lo estoy, que me pasa?parece que está todo pensado para desmoralizar al remero, da igual lo que haga, que me arregle, que sea decente, que sepa llevar una casa, que trabaje, nunca tendré marido, me tratan como basura. A veces los viejos remeros me cuentan lo que hicieron en sus años mozos por sus esposas y flipo en colores. A nosotras ya no nos dan ni las gracias.


----------



## Carpulux (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo de esta tarde con España es un fiel retrato de lo que es este país como sociedad y en todos los aspectos. Sociedad de vagos y fracasados. Que les den una paga por subnormales, porque ni para eso valen.
> 
> Mañana a remar, que hay mucha escoria a la que mantener.



Esto es un fracamartes de aúpa. Voy a romper cosas.

Qué asco tengo. Que acabe el año ya.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y como lo haces para no "perder el tiempo"? Que de supone que tenemos que hacer?



No lo sé, cada uno tiene que hacer introspección de si mismo y ver que hacer en función de lo que quiere conseguir.

No sé porque te critican la verdad, salvo que cuentes aqui en el hilo una novela, me solidarizo y empatizo con tu situación, se ve que no es una situación muy buena.

Si tienes una placita con tan poco sueldo, pues oye, a lo mejor tendrás que luchar por obtener otra cosa y subir a otro tipo de funcionariado yo que sé, y si te piden algún estudio o formación pues pasito a pasito hacertela. A eso me refiero con no perder el tiempo, con no conformarse con lo que se tiene.

Yo en breve dejaré la CA-GALERA en la que estoy, de aqui a Febrero... y me apuntaré a formaciones adicionales de mi CIUDAD, algunas de las cuales pueden salir con contratación y voy a tener que luchar como un puto perro para mejorar.

Aún recuerdo cuando en el 2012, tenia el 60% del colchón económico que tenia ahora. Me cambiaron de puesto en la galera y me pasaron un papel de que si no estaba de acuerdo me daban 20 días por año trabajado aparte de aceptar la rescisión del contrato y me permitia coger el paro. No acepté, cambié de puesto, me adapté y me aguanté (también tiene un punto positivo adaptarse a otros puestos no digo que no), pero en aquel entonces contaba con 34 tacos (la edad de Fargo). Podia haberme ido con dos años de paro, una pequeña indemnización que sumado al colchón ya podia ser suficiente, y con esa edad... meterme a reestudiar mi profesión cosa que hice 6 años despúes y de la que ya veremos si consigo reenganchar.

Que quizá lo consiga, lo único que no creas, la idea de estar en una CA-GALERA de L-V 8 o 10 horas de desarrollador, no me atrae nada a no ser que tenga una nómina más o menos justa: Estoy desmotivado de todo, yo que sé, igual me falta follar como dice FARGO, igual me falta pareja yo que sé..., el caso es que el cambio de curro me da una pereza tremenda ahora, y probablemente con 34-35/36 años, de haberme lanzado iria mejor y estaria más optimista.

Pero en fín, tampoco hay que lamentarse por el pasado, porque este no vuelve. Pero a eso me refiero yo con que no perdais ni os despisteis en la década de los 30. Currar hay que currar: SI, que remedio, no somos ricos, pero si no estais bien hay que moverse desde el minuto 0 YA para mejorar.

No sé si me explico trás este tocho. Yo podría ser vuestro YO FUTURO, si os conformais con lo que teneis y no intentais mejorar.
Hacedlo antes de que os convirtais en una antigüedad como yo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

Fargo tiene razón este hilo es jodidamente derroyente.
Es como una reunión de grupo de esas de alcoholicos anónimos donde cada uno cuenta sus miserias.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No lo sé, cada uno tiene que hacer introspección de si mismo y ver que hacer en función de lo que quiere conseguir.
> 
> No sé porque te critican la verdad, salvo que cuentes aqui en el hilo una novela, me solidarizo y empatizo con tu situación, se ve que no es una situación muy buena.
> 
> ...



Españistan está de tal manera que el que tiene un remo ya puede darse con un canto en los dientes. Después de todo tengo que estar agradecida porque no tengo jefes ni horas de más, si dejo este remo sería para matarme, y además ya no tendría ninguna oportunidad más, bien lo sé. Pero es que no hay derecho de que yo no pueda tener una buena pareja para compartir. Esos 600 euros, serían 300, me daría cariño, me ayudaría, me sacaría por ahí, no lo sé algo, yo estoy bien sola, se que aguantar a alguien no es la bicoca, pero me gustaría tener a alguien que me ayude y me cuide


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No lo sé, cada uno tiene que hacer introspección de si mismo y ver que hacer en función de lo que quiere conseguir.
> 
> No sé porque te critican la verdad, salvo que cuentes aqui en el hilo una novela, me solidarizo y empatizo con tu situación, se ve que no es una situación muy buena.
> 
> ...



No me cabe duda que eres mi yo futuro y lo que me espera. Y ni siquiera puedo comprar un perro, porque no tengo piso.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Fargo tiene razón este hilo es jodidamente derroyente.
> Es como una reunión de grupo de esas de alcoholicos anónimos donde cada uno cuenta sus miserias.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



En algún sitio habrá que desahogarse.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

A mi no me apetece nada, nada, nada, seguir formándome, ni siquiera para medrar y mira que me gusta el dinero. Estoy agobiada. No tengo a quien dejarle el caga-zulo a cargo, ni quién me ayude a mover cosas de la mudanza ni nada. De hecho le temo, es una absoluta sorpresa cuando me moverán, y lo mismo es de un día para otro, no de ni como voy a mover tantos chismes que tengo, se me abren las carnes.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy haciendo ahora un FP a distancia a ratos. Aunque vivo con el piloto automático por la CERO motivación que tengo, algo dentro de mi sabe que esta situación hay que cambiarla como sea.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo ahora un FP a distancia a ratos. Aunque vivo con el piloto automático por la CERO motivación que tengo, algo dentro de mi sabe que esta situación hay que cambiarla como sea.



Yo espero poder sacarle rendimiento al CFGS DAM que terminé en 2020, no paro de hacer cosas por mi cuenta y estoy dandole siempre a la cabeza en lo que a la profesión de TIC se refiere pues la ventaja es que me gusta, pero claro... estoy como desmotivado de la vida, a día de hoy no tengo ni un ápice de ganas de vivir, vivo porque tengo que vivir, pero muchas ganas no es que tenga, sobre todo la idea de meterme a una galera de desarrollador de L-V de 8 a 19 horas con una hora para comer (que suele ser horario habitual), me parece jodidamente derroyente y espantoso.

No tengo intención de hacer ninguna locura, por su puesto, estoy en mis cabales, pero mentiria si digo que tengo aprecio a la vida y sé que es un pensamiento muy negativo.

Espero poder cambiar este pensamiento tan derroyente, sé que es autodestructivo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (6 Dic 2022)

Os veo derroídos. 
Tampoco estoy pa tirar cohetes, el jueves entro otra vez de turno y supongo que sufriré la segunda parte del puente... 
Respecto a una hipotética cena de empresa, parece que no vamos a tener, de lo cual me alegro; a esas cosas hay que ir, porque sino eres el rarito. 
Encima como alguna se tomara 2 cervezas, me veía huyendo a la carrera. No estoy pa tonterías.


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Y para mayor derroicion, me he enterado que un familiar mío de mi edad se ha comprado un piso de lujo con su novia de toda la vida. Brutal. Y yo en un zulo de mierda......y más sola que la una


Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo espero poder sacarle rendimiento al CFGS DAM que terminé en 2020, no paro de hacer cosas por mi cuenta y estoy dandole siempre a la cabeza en lo que a la profesión de TIC se refiere pues la ventaja es que me gusta, pero claro... estoy como desmotivado de la vida, a día de hoy no tengo ni un ápice de ganas de vivir, vivo porque tengo que vivir, pero muchas ganas no es que tenga, sobre todo la idea de meterme a una galera de desarrollador de L-V de 8 a 19 horas con una hora para comer (que suele ser horario habitual), me parece jodidamente derroyente y espantoso.
> 
> No tengo intención de hacer ninguna locura, por su puesto, estoy en mis cabales, pero mentiria si digo que tengo aprecio a la vida y sé que es un pensamiento muy negativo.
> 
> Espero poder cambiar este pensamiento tan derroyente, sé que es autodestructivo.



Hoy en día tener un trabajo cool es sinónimo de esclavismo. A nadie le gusta decir soy fontanero, prefieren decir soy diseñador gráfico que queda más guay, eso los empresarios lo saben, vivimos de las apariencias, aunque el fontanero tenga mejor horario y gane más, la gente prefiere el postureo, por lo que sobra gente y las condiciones son de miseria


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Os veo derroídos.
> Tampoco estoy pa tirar cohetes, el jueves entro otra vez de turno y supongo que sufriré la segunda parte del puente...
> Respecto a una hipotética cena de empresa, parece que no vamos a tener, de lo cual me alegro; a esas cosas hay que ir, porque sino eres el rarito.
> Encima como alguna se tomara 2 cervezas, me veía huyendo a la carrera. No estoy pa tonterías.



Yo tampoco tengo creo, eso espero, porque no me jodas con la necesidad que tengo yo, si no bebo y me comportó para que cojones voy, y si bebo la liaria con la necesidad, sobre todo con uno de mi edad que hay, que en verdad pasa de mi, pero yo intentaría lol. No es que sea guapo, para nada, no es mi tipo, pero habla la necesidsd. Un día me acompaño a mi zulo para que no fuera sola, desde entonces se dió cuenta que eso era del todo impropio, y cortó el rollo. Ahora solo hola y adiós. La verdad que con lo necesitada que estoy si hubiera insistido quien sabe, es feo, pero tiene buen tipo. La culpa mía que como estoy necesitada me pasaba de rosca, le daba abracitos y mierdas y el tío dijo está lo mismo me busca un lío no quiero problemas jajajajaj


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Dic 2022)

Debería haber salido, pero bueno, durante el partido he estado follando solo he visto los penaltis... mañana curro pero bueno...

El fútbol es una mierda de deporte lleno de azar y de moronegros, veis negros en el Tour? No... pues eso ...


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Debería haber salido, pero bueno, durante el partido he estado follando solo he visto los penaltis... mañana curro pero bueno...



Eso es tener una vida, no como yo


----------



## Govert (6 Dic 2022)

Llevo leyendo este hilo con asiduidad y me animo a contar mi derroición.

Mitad de la treintena y remando en galera extranjera, de cara a la galería un buen curro, boles de arroz generosos, poca cadencia de remo, me da para ahorrar más de la media, pero para qué? Cada día con más hastío para tratar con NPCs sin almas, solo me interesan los ratos libres para pasear en soledad y con todos los dispositivos electrónicos apagados.

Tema mujeres nuncafollismo extremo. Solo me puedo relacionar con expats vaculerdas y seguidoras de agenda 2030, tías locales muy difícil comunicarme en su idioma infernal.

Por ahora sigo acumulando bytes en una pantalla como ahorro, hasta cuándo?


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Españistan está de tal manera que el que tiene un remo ya puede darse con un canto en los dientes. Después de todo tengo que estar agradecida porque no tengo jefes ni horas de más, si dejo este remo sería para matarme, y además ya no tendría ninguna oportunidad más, bien lo sé. Pero es que no hay derecho de que yo no pueda tener una buena pareja para compartir. Esos 600 euros, serían 300, me daría cariño, me ayudaría, me sacaría por ahí, no lo sé algo, yo estoy bien sola, se que aguantar a alguien no es la bicoca, pero me gustaría tener a alguien que me ayude y me cuide



Me cuesta creer que siendo mujer (supuestamente eres mujer biológica) nadie te haya intentado cortejar con la cantidad de betazos proveedores que hay aquí en España. Algo falla; el carácter, el físico o ambos. Es algo que no me entra en la cabeza.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que siendo mujer (supuestamente eres mujer biológica) nadie te haya intentado cortejar con la cantidad de betazos proveedores que hay aquí en España. Algo falla; el carácter, el físico o ambos. Es algo que no me entra en la cabeza.



Yo sin ser un as de las artes ligatorias o amatorias, pienso que Fargo y Pacopalotes viven esperando a su pareja idealizada (uno una chortina sumisa y obediente, y ella un tio guapo y con buena nómina) y no les quedará más remedio que bajar el listón hasta algo "medio".

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Dic 2022)

Govert dijo:


> Llevo leyendo este hilo con asiduidad y me animo a contar mi derroición.
> 
> Mitad de la treintena y remando en galera extranjera, de cara a la galería un buen curro, boles de arroz generosos, poca cadencia de remo, me da para ahorrar más de la media, pero para qué? Cada día con más hastío para tratar con NPCs sin almas, solo me interesan los ratos libres para pasear en soledad y con todos los dispositivos electrónicos apagados.
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, en que pais estás...


----------



## pacopalotes (6 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que siendo mujer (supuestamente eres mujer biológica) nadie te haya intentado cortejar con la cantidad de betazos proveedores que hay aquí en España. Algo falla; el carácter, el físico o ambos. Es algo que no me entra en la cabeza.



Porque lo único que quieren es meterla en caliente. Vosotros sois perdedores y feos, y fijaos cómo habláis de las mujeres y como las tratais, pues imagínate uno guapo.


----------



## qpow (6 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Vosotros sois perdedores y feos



Y tú triunfadora y guapa. Por eso estás aquí en este hilo derroyente.


----------



## Mindszenty (6 Dic 2022)

Que gran día de derroicion.

Nos hemos juntado los más derroidos


----------



## Avioncito (6 Dic 2022)

De 6 a 13:30 estoy mañana y el Viernes, hasta los huevos de cambios de turnos y mil movidas.

No me voy a acostar ya porque si duermo 2-3h, me voy a levantar muertisimo


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Que gran día de derroicion.
> 
> Nos hemos juntado los más derroidos



Y encima perdimos con los moros paguiteros, otra humillación para el remero español.


----------



## hartman4 (7 Dic 2022)

sigo de baja por tendinitis en la corva hasta el dia 16.
cojeando.
despues del alta una semana mas en el remo y a cobrar el paro, la paguita y a recuperarme si el trabajo no me ha dejado cojo para siempre.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> sigo de baja por tendinitis en la corva hasta el dia 16.
> cojeando.
> despues del alta una semana mas en el remo y a cobrar el paro, la paguita y a recuperarme si el trabajo no me ha dejado cojo para siempre.



Yo mañana creo que volveré ya a la CA-GALERA.
A ver si el médico es un buen tio y me da el alta para el viernes... total por
5,30 horas de mierda mañana por la tarde que no me haga ir... cof cof cof le diré que toso aún bastante.


----------



## Murray's (7 Dic 2022)

Remar y no follar chavales

Ánimos, de todo se sale


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Fargo tiene razón este hilo es jodidamente derroyente.
> Es como una reunión de grupo de esas de alcoholicos anónimos donde cada uno cuenta sus miserias.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Joder, 700 páginas.
Creo que al foro le ha gustado el hilo porque están hasta las pelotas de tanta falsedad en su entorno y redes sociales.
Gente que muestra una imagen de triunfador que no se corresponde con la realidad ni con su verdadero estado de ánimo.
No obstante, la mentira puede ser útil para engañar a depredadores y sobrevivir en entornos hostiles.
Incluso yo tengo que mentir a mi propia madre porque cuando le digo la verdad (que estoy quemado psicológicamente con mi trabajo) amenaza con echarme de casa.
Pero cuando entro aquí dejo las mentiras en la puerta.
Todos necesitamos un sitio donde poder sincerarnos, y yo lo tengo muy claro:
Este hilo es como una terapia y NO SE MIENTE en una terapia.
Al final sí que se parece bastante a una de esas reuniones que comentas.
Os animo a contar vuestro caso, decir la verdad sienta bien por muy dura que sea.
Gracias a todos por participar y que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Lo lamento, Walter.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Dic 2022)

Fracamiercoles


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracamiercoles



No diga eso, hombre.
Ahora iré a lavar el coche por dentro y por fuera, finalmente voy a llevar a la chortina gorda a la cena de empresa.
Vive cerca de mi casa y me pilla de paso.
Creo que me vendrá bien llegar allí emanando olor a chochete, a lo alfa.


----------



## Bizarroff (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que al foro le ha gustado el hilo porque están hasta las pelotas de tanta falsedad en su entorno y redes sociales.
> Gente que muestra una imagen de triunfador que no se corresponde con la realidad ni con su verdadero estado de ánimo.
> No obstante, la mentira puede ser útil para engañar a depredadores y sobrevivir en entornos hostiles.
> Incluso yo tengo que mentir a mi propia madre porque cuando le digo la verdad (que estoy quemado psicológicamente con mi trabajo) amenaza con echarme de casa.



Aquí has dado en el clavo.

Conozco un caso de una empresa en época de la _crisis de 2008, _que en lo peores momentos de aquellos días utilizó aquello para presionar a sus trabajadores para bajar sueldos, obligar a hacer horas extras y aumentar ritmo de trabajo bajo amenaza de despidos. Días de hipotecas gordas, cochazos comprados a crédito, la visillera en casa con uno o dos hijos pequeños... todo un panorama. Reunía uno a uno a los trabajadores frente al consejo de dirección y les decía lo que había, y los trabajadores a tragar. Pero hubo un trabajador, un listillo que sabiendo lo que iba a suceder, llevó la libreta de depósitos del banco con una cantidad bastante abultada (lo bueno es que ni tan siquiera era suya, se la había cogido """prestada""" a su tía con la que vivía), la enseñó al consejo de administración y dijo: "con lo que tengo estoy muy tranquilo, a mi podéis comerme los cojones". La cara de los allí presentes era para hacer un cuadro.

Se marcó un farol y para él no hubo despido, ni bajada de sueldo, ni horas extras gratis, ni presiones para aumentar la productividad por parte de los jefes. Y sigue trabajando allí, haciendo lo que le da la gana, tocándose la polla y riéndose de todo el mundo.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No diga eso, hombre.
> Ahora iré a lavar el coche por dentro y por fuera, finalmente voy a llevar a la chortina gorda a la cena de empresa.
> Vive cerca de mi casa y me pilla de paso.
> Creo que me vendrá bien llegar allí emanando olor a chochete, a lo alfa.



Te va a venir bien taladrar


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Te va a venir bien taladrar



No voy a vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Jajajaja me parece que el fracasado de la placita me ha puesto en el ignore. Que infantil, pues si es la verdad, no vas a sacar placita que te crees que es esto, esto es para espartanos, para gente dura, no se puede ir por la placita mientras mojo el churro me lo paso bien y tengo otro trabajo. Lo siento chico la placita exige tu alma, a chuparla.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Estás compitiendo con la élite de este país. Gente formada de sobresaliente, con carreras y másters. No eres NADIE , NADIE. la élite de este país está yendo por la placita y te crees que las vas a pillar, tu lo que vas a pillar es una buena gonorrea


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> De 6 a 13:30 estoy mañana y el Viernes, hasta los huevos de cambios de turnos y mil movidas.
> 
> No me voy a acostar ya porque si duermo 2-3h, me voy a levantar muertisimo



Menuda mierda de turno ese. Yo siempre me lo quito de encima, que puto estrés que un remero no pueda ni dormir tranquilo, es inhumano


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Y tú triunfadora y guapa. Por eso estás aquí en este hilo derroyente.



Ya yo también soy una fracasada tiene razón, los caminos del señor son inescrutables


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Estás compitiendo con la élite de este país. Gente formada de sobresaliente, con carreras y másters. No eres NADIE , NADIE. la élite de este país está yendo por la placita y te crees que las vas a pillar, tu lo que vas a pillar es una buena gonorrea



En este país apenas hay gente sobresaliente. La mayor parte de los que se presentan son unos fracasados buscando la placita. Si se lo prepara bien, tiene muchas opciones de entrar.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> En este país apenas hay gente sobresaliente. La mayor parte de los que se presentan son unos fracasados buscando la placita. Si se lo prepara bien, tiene muchas opciones de entrar.



La poca gente sobresaliente que hay, se está matando por ser funcionario en este país porque es un HERIAL.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajaja me parece que el fracasado de la placita me ha puesto en el ignore. Que infantil, pues si es la verdad, no vas a sacar placita que te crees que es esto, esto es para espartanos, para gente dura, no se puede ir por la placita mientras mojo el churro me lo paso bien y tengo otro trabajo. Lo siento chico la placita exige tu alma, a chuparla.



Paqui, deja en paz a Walter.
Hay que animarle ahora más que nunca.


----------



## Mindszenty (7 Dic 2022)

Pacopalotrs cuantos años tienes?


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, deja en paz a Walter.
> Hay que animarle ahora más que nunca.



Que se joda por putero y degenerado, pena 0


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que se joda por putero y degenerado, pena 0



Paqui, tarjeta amarilla por insultar en mi club.
O te comportas o te echo del hilo, esto no es la Guardería.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Dic 2022)

Que bíen, hasta el viernes no voy a la CA-GALERA. Pues entre pitos y danzantes semana y media de baja por un catarrazo.
A tomar por culo, se me ha juntado con el puente, asi que tengo el cuerpo de un relax bastante potente y he podido adelantar algunas cosas de mis proyectos informáticos particulares. Ha sido un coñazo el catarro, nariz y garganta como un grifo, estar enfermo como es lógico no gusta a nadie. Pero cuando se está malo hay que coger la baja y punto y extenderla todo lo que se pueda, para que además de curarse de la razón por la que uno se haya cogido la baja, el cuerpo y la mente descanse de la puta CA-GALERA. Cuando las empresas tratan a sus trabajadores base como puta basura (como es mi caso y probablemente el de otros muchos), no hay que tener ni un ápice de miramiento. ¿Somos números? Pues somos números, si estoy malo estaré de baja hasta que este bien aunque sea un catarro y si tienes que sustituirme empresaurio de mierda TE JODES Y TE AGUANTAS HDLGP.


----------



## Avioncito (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Menuda mierda de turno ese. Yo siempre me lo quito de encima, que puto estrés que un remero no pueda ni dormir tranquilo, es inhumano



Y de la preocupción por no dormirme, me acosté a las 12 y algo.

Cuanto sabes compañero, UNA MIERDA DE TURNO


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Cuando las empresas tratan a sus trabajadores base como puta basura (como es mi caso y probablemente el de otros muchos), no hay que tener ni un ápice de miramiento. ¿Somos números? Pues somos números, si estoy malo estaré de baja hasta que este bien aunque sea un catarro y si tienes que sustituirme empresaurio de mierda TE JODES Y TE AGUANTAS HDLGP.



En mi empresa no sustitituyen a nadie, si un día faltan 2 el resto tienen que hacer su trabajo y el de los que faltan.
El empresario no pierde nada con esta historia.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa no sustitituyen a nadie, si un día faltan 2 el resto tienen que hacer su trabajo y el de los que faltan.
> El empresario no pierde nada con esta historia.



En la mia sólo sustituyen las bajas largas.
O salen los mandos intermedios a reponer, si si, es verdad, que puta desgracia ser mando intermedio que muchos no cobrarán ni los 2000 euros para que cuando te falta personal tener que salir a doblar el lomo porque RRHH no te quiere poner personal....    y muchos de los mandos intermedios también son CARRERAS FRUSTRADAS, hasta donde yo conozco hay varios licenciados en derecho, uno licenciado en hispánicas y un ingeniero técnico informático, sólo uno o dos son licenciados o tienen carreras de económicas.

Eso si, los guays!! Los RRHH, las charos de oficina y demás cargos de pinta y colorea con el culico bien caliente en la ofi y a esas eh!! eh! eh!!! A mi no me saques de mi puesto eh!!!!....

Por otra parte, cuando tenemos un exceso de trabajo hacemos lo que podemos y punto y si se cabrean porque falta algo pues se queda en la lista de cosas para cuando se pueda.

Si ellos no se preocupan nosotros tampoco, que no vamos a heredar.

Asi está la tienda, que da asco, mal repuesta y mal señalizada.... y todo porque hay pocos remeros de tienda y no hay más que jefes, puestecitos de charo en oficinas, mandos intermedios.

Anda y que los jodan.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> En la mia sólo sustituyen las bajas largas.
> O salen los mandos intermedios a reponer, si si, es verdad, que puta desgracia ser mando intermedio que muchos no cobrarán ni los 2000 euros para que cuando te falta personal tener que salir a doblar el lomo porque RRHH no te quiere poner personal....



En mi empresa los encargadillos cobran 150 euros más, se comen todos los marrones y tienen que estar atentos al móvil en su tiempo libre. 
A mí me lo ofrecieron una vez y les dije:
"No, gracias".


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que me vendría bien a mí para el Invierno entre turno y turno de galera.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Nena dime si tú estás pa miii cómo yo estoy puesto pa tiiii t llevo 1 noche s medellinnnnm y t pago el gym


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, tarjeta amarilla por insultar en mi club.
> O te comportas o te echo del hilo, esto no es la Guardería.



Xk no me dejas recrearme en su ingenuidad déjame k disfrute con su desgracia. No voy a mentir: disfruto de su miseria


----------



## Armando Kasitas (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No voy a vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo



Joer, Fargo. No llames oso a la muchacha jajajaja. 
Ahora en serio, vas a la cenita, echas un casquete polar aunque sea en el asiento de atrás del coche y ya no es fracasábado, sino sábado sabadete...


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Joer, Fargo. No llames oso a la muchacha jajajaja.
> Ahora en serio, vas a la cenita, echas un casquete polar aunque sea en el asiento de atrás del coche y ya no es fracasábado, sino sábado sabadete...



Lol si porque a casapapi no la va a llevar y dinero poco lleva jajajajajaj


----------



## Armando Kasitas (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Lol si porque a casapapi no la va a llevar y dinero poco lleva jajajajajaj



A ver, viviendo en casa de su madre supongo que algo puede ahorrar. 
Pero Fargo, en condones no ahorres el sábado!!!


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Joer, Fargo. No llames oso a la muchacha jajajaja.
> Ahora en serio, vas a la cenita, echas un casquete polar aunque sea en el asiento de atrás del coche y ya no es fracasábado, sino sábado sabadete...



No lo veo tan fácil.
Lo que sí tengo claro es que contaré lo que ocurra esa noche por derroyente que sea.


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Xk no me dejas recrearme en su ingenuidad déjame k disfrute con su desgracia. No voy a mentir: disfruto de su miseria



No deberías disfrutar de la desgracia ajena, te lo digo en general.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

En un rato a trabajar de noche, y tengo un gripazo del copón.
Las cosas que hace uno por dinero.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En un rato a trabajar de noche, y tengo un gripazo del copón.
> Las cosas que hace uno por dinero.



Madre mia, a que no vás a la cena....

chutate frenadol.... aunque si tienes fiebre, pillate bajaciones.


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En un rato a trabajar de noche, y tengo un gripazo del copón.
> Las cosas que hace uno por dinero.



Mucho ánimo y recupérate pronto.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> A ver, viviendo en casa de su madre supongo que algo puede ahorrar.
> Pero Fargo, en condones no ahorres el sábado!!!



Pues más rata es


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> A ver, viviendo en casa de su madre supongo que algo puede ahorrar.



He ahorrado unos buenos dineros, si viviera independizado llegaría justo a fin de mes, sin caprichos y no habría ahorrado nada.
Definitivamente, cobrando un sueldo bajo se está mejor de casapapi.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Es cierto que para follar es más difícil...


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es cierto que para follar es más difícil...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284459



Da igual si yo en el zulo tampoco tengo visita además yo creo que me daría hasta vergüenza, pasa... Y es un piso Paco reformado partido en tres jajajajajajaja un tabique separa la cama de la cocina


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Señores la hora que es y yo sin comer y las camisas sin planchar de la semana, ponte a planchar ahora....todavía tengo q volver al zulo hacer de comer y ducharme, y planchar su p madre la dura vida de remera


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Pues sin trabajo poca chorty a pelo te va a salir, vamos yo muertos de hambre paso, mínimo que reme


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

Dímelo a mí que no me toca nadie de hace años, hoy me han abrazado en la galera y es como ifff que serenidad que falta de cariño estoy


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues sin trabajo poca chorty a pelo te va a salir, vamos yo muertos de hambre paso, mínimo que reme



Yo creo que tú eres de las que rechazarían un buen chico que estuviese en el paro. No ofreces lo que exiges, por eso estás sola.


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

No te lo digo a malas, pero igual deberías hacer un poco de introspección.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2022)

Se me salta la lagrimilla al ver estos mensajes.
Cuantos tíos habrá por ahí con el mismo problema sin que nadie de su entorno sepa que llevan años remando sin echar un polvo y sin recibir cariño de nadie.


----------



## pacopalotes (7 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo creo que tú eres de las que rechazarían un buen chico que estuviese en el paro. No ofreces lo que exiges, por eso estás sola.



Si, le rechazaría, que para eso tengo que remar como una negra, que le den por culo al vago de mierda


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si, le rechazaría, que para eso tengo que remar como una negra, que le den por culo al vago de mierda



Eres mala persona, juzgando a una persona que está en el paro, seguramente sin quererlo por una mala racha laboral o el motivo que sea.

Por eso estás sola, tú misma te has respondido. Lo dicho, haz introspección, deberías hacértelo mirar.


----------



## qpow (7 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que pacopalotes tiene más rabo que el diablo.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Eres mala persona, juzgando a una persona que está en el paro, seguramente sin quererlo por una mala racha laboral o el motivo que sea.
> 
> Por eso estás sola, tú misma te has respondido. Lo dicho, haz introspección, deberías hacértelo mirar.




MIENTRAS HAYA PARA PAGAR LOS GASTOS, LA RELACION IRA BIEN


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

no saldria con un hombre que fuera una carga para mi, bastante tengo con lo mio , aporta o aparta, como minimo que me quite la mitad de los gastos aportando a pagar un piso comun, que haya una economia compartida, que por mi lo suyo seria que el aportara mas porque a mi el dinero me hace muy feliz, pero si no pues como minimo eso , puede ser todo lo buena persona que quieras o todo lo guapo que quieras pero yo mas penurias economicas no quiero de verdad esque me causa mucha ansiedad , si yono tengo un duro y me tengo que recortar de todo y el encima tiene menos que yo que vamos a hacer?


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

Tú eres de las que no dudaría en aplicar un 016 y joder al primer desgraciado que se te acerque para acaparar sus bienes.

Eso o eres un troll malo.


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tienes zulo también? En propiedad o tribuntando al langosto? Eso no es romántico que te diga un tío te hago una tortilla en mi zulo. Joder. Que gente que derroicion



Propiedad me hice con el antes de que todo se desmoronase.Y si te hago unos crepes Suzette? Con flambeado?


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Propiedad me hice con el antes de que todo se desmoronase.Y si te hago unos crepes Suzette? Con flambeado?



joder un zulo en propiedad con la que esta cayendo es un tesoro, sueldo limpio cada mes


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Tú eres de las que no dudaría en aplicar un 016 y joder al primer desgraciado que se te acerque para acaparar sus bienes.
> 
> Eso o eres un troll malo.



no, tengo unos limites , tengo mis valores a ver que cojones te crees, es mas lo que me gustaria es tener una persona que yo pueda pedirle lo que quiera yno tenga que ocultar que me gusta gastarme ssu dinero , pero hombre de ahi a arruinarle la vida hay un trecho


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Propiedad me hice con el antes de que todo se desmoronase.Y si te hago unos crepes Suzette? Con flambeado?



La tienes en el bote amigo.


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

Los que tenemos zulo en propiedad tenemos que andarnos con ojo.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Los que tenemos zulo en propiedad tenemos que andarnos con ojo.



eso es una golosina, yo meterme en el zulo de un novio y no pagar NADA, a mi me ayudaria muchisimo, tener mi sueldo limpio, dispondria del doble de efectivo y ademas como seria MI NOVIO, MI PROPIEDAD, no tendria que aguantar las estrecheces de una patera, porque mandaria yo y las cosas a mi gusto


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es una golosina, yo meterme en el zulo de un novio y no pagar NADA, a mi me ayudaria muchisimo, tener mi sueldo limpio, dispondria del doble de efectivo


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es una golosina, yo meterme en el zulo de un novio y no pagar NADA, a mi me ayudaria muchisimo, tener mi sueldo limpio, dispondria del doble de efectivo y ademas como seria MI NOVIO, MI PROPIEDAD, no tendria que aguantar las estrecheces de una patera, porque mandaria yo y las cosas a mi gusto



Una paja evita muchos problemas.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Los que tenemos zulo en propiedad tenemos que andarnos con ojo.



Yo ni lo mencionaría, di que estás pagando un alquiler y ya está.
Como se quede preñada, el piso es suyo hasta que el chaval cumpla 18.
Si estudia una carrera, hasta que el chaval termine sus estudios.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo ni lo mencionaría, di que estás pagando un alquiler y ya está.
> Como se quede preñada, el piso es suyo hasta que el chaval cumpla 18.
> Si estudia una carrera, hasta que el chaval termine sus estudios.



un piso pagao a tocateja es un valor añadido para un hombre. tu como muerto hambre no puedes entenderlo, pero esq incluso hay cosas que existen para hacer dispendio para conquistar a las hembras , eso ya se ha hablado en burbuja, como los vinos caros, tiene sentido gastarse dinero en un vino caro? No, es un despliegue del macho que, como pavo real, le muestra al a hembra que esta dispuesto a tirar su dinero por ella. Esto toda la vida ha sido asi


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

mas mujeres dilapidando dinero como si no hubiera un mañana, aqui la rabalera y el mangina


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> un piso pagao a tocateja es un valor añadido para un hombre. tu como muerto hambre no puedes entenderlo, pero esq incluso hay cosas que existen para hacer dispendio para conquistar a las hembras , eso ya se ha hablado en burbuja, como los vinos caros, tiene sentido gastarse dinero en un vino caro? No, es un despliegue del macho que, como pavo real, le muestra al a hembra que esta dispuesto a tirar su dinero por ella. Esto toda la vida ha sido asi



No, si yo lo entiendo.
Pero es que no me sale de las pelotas tirar el dinero para impresionar a polifolladas.
Si por lo menos fueran vírgenes y fieles, pero todos sabemos que no es el caso.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA
Dar paseos por el aeropuerto MANDA
No dormir MANDA
Hacer todo lo anterior por 1100 euros MANDA


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Ahora a dormir a ver si me recupero del gripazo que tengo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (8 Dic 2022)

Bien Fargo. 
Esta noche empiezo yo. Ya tengo el remo afilado. 
Boga de ariete, MANDA.


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo ni lo mencionaría, di que estás pagando un alquiler y ya está.
> Como se quede preñada, el piso es suyo hasta que el chaval cumpla 18.
> Si estudia una carrera, hasta que el chaval termine sus estudios.



Hasta que termine la universidad. Si se hace el remolón hasta es posible no recuperarlo nunca.


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> un piso pagao a tocateja es un valor añadido para un hombre. tu como muerto hambre no puedes entenderlo, pero esq incluso hay cosas que existen para hacer dispendio para conquistar a las hembras , eso ya se ha hablado en burbuja, como los vinos caros, tiene sentido gastarse dinero en un vino caro? No, es un despliegue del macho que, como pavo real, le muestra al a hembra que esta dispuesto a tirar su dinero por ella. Esto toda la vida ha sido asi



Luego se os llena la boca hablando de "igualdad".


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es una golosina, yo meterme en el zulo de un novio y no pagar NADA, a mi me ayudaria muchisimo, tener mi sueldo limpio, dispondria del doble de efectivo y ademas como seria MI NOVIO, MI PROPIEDAD, no tendria que aguantar las estrecheces de una patera, porque mandaria yo y las cosas a mi gusto



Como siempre se ha hecho toda la vida de dios.El Chichi hay que pagarlo


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Como siempre se ha hecho toda la vida de dios.El Chichi hay que pagarlo



Luego hay chichis que se van de presupuesto, a mí me gusta la hija de Heidi Klum.
Pero tendría que hacer doble turno en el aeropuerto para mantenerla.


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Luego hay chichis que se van de presupuesto, a mí me gusta la hija de Heidi Klum.
> Pero tendría que hacer doble turno en el aeropuerto para mantenerla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285090
> ...



He visto culos mejores si te soy sincero.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> He visto culos mejores si te soy sincero.



Con esa genética conque vaya al gym a hacer su rutina de glúteos en tres meses está partiendo nueces con el culo.
Yo le llamaría la atención para que vaya a entrenar si la veo todo el día en casa viendo la tele.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Luego se os llena la boca hablando de "igualdad".



Yo soy feminista a la fuerza, evidentemente ante no tener derechos como mujer ni como hombre es mejor tenerlos en igualdad. Preferiría que mi hombre se echase a la espalda el remo duro y yo lo disfrutase? Si. Pero eso ya no existe, así que no queda más que adaptarse


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Como siempre se ha hecho toda la vida de dios.El Chichi hay que pagarlo



En la naturaleza el macho lucha fieramente por ganarse los favores de la hembra. Estamos desnaturalizados.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No voy a vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo



No vendas la ballena antes de cazarla.

Aunque averigua tu concepto de gorda, algunos tienen el listón en los 65 kilos...


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo soy feminista a la fuerza, evidentemente ante no tener derechos como mujer ni como hombre es mejor tenerlos en igualdad. Preferiría que mi hombre se echase a la espalda el remo duro y yo lo disfrutase? Si. Pero eso ya no existe, así que no queda más que adaptarse





pacopalotes dijo:


> En la naturaleza el macho lucha fieramente por ganarse los favores de la hembra. Estamos desnaturalizados.



Eres feminista, pero necesitas de un hombre para subsistir. No sabes ni por dónde te viene el aire.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

*Fargo's mother:*
"Rema hijo, rema o te echo de casa y tendrás que buscarte un alquiler. En mi casa no quiero vagos sin oficio ni beneficio.
Tu padre trabajó 40 años y yo también, el que no nace rico tiene que trabajar".


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Eres feminista, pero necesitas de un hombre para subsistir. No sabes ni por dónde te viene el aire.



Es una mujer, con todo lo que eso conlleva.


----------



## Petronilo (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una mujer, con todo lo que eso conlleva.



Yo creo que no es mujer, no se expresan así.
Quieren el dinero del remero para su caprichitos, pero lo cuentan de otra manera más "empoderada".


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Yo creo que no es mujer, no se expresan así.
> Quieren el dinero del remero para su caprichitos, pero lo cuentan de otra manera más "empoderada".



Tiene muchos mensajes con las típicas actitudes de tía y esa forma de ver las cosas desde un punto de vista más emocional que lógico, si es un tío es el mejor troll del foro.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No vendas la ballena antes de cazarla.
> 
> Aunque averigua tu concepto de gorda, algunos tienen el listón en los 65 kilos...



No te has unido en la celebración de la página 700, tú antes molabas.
Problemas en el paraíso, @Guerrero_termonuclear?
Cómo van las cosas con la parienta y el trabajo?


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En la naturaleza el macho lucha fieramente por ganarse los favores de la hembra. Estamos desnaturalizados.



Mmm bueno como hoy en día hombre no nos damos cabezazos como los carneros pero el principio es el mismo.


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo soy feminista a la fuerza, evidentemente ante no tener derechos como mujer ni como hombre es mejor tenerlos en igualdad. Preferiría que mi hombre se echase a la espalda el remo duro y yo lo disfrutase? Si. Pero eso ya no existe, así que no queda más que adaptarse



No hay hombres que ganan buenos sueldos ? Y en trabajos más físicos los hombres se llevan la palma


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> No hay hombres que ganan buenos sueldos ? Y en trabajos más físicos los hombres se llevan la palma



Pero no dan ni un vaso de agua


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Yo creo que no es mujer, no se expresan así.
> Quieren el dinero del remero para su caprichitos, pero lo cuentan de otra manera más "empoderada".



Es que es un tío claramente. Pero mira, le da juego al hilo.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Estoy nervioso por el gripazo que tengo, no me he puesto malo en todo el año y mira vaya casualidad...
Espero llegar bien al evento, ya no puedo echarme atrás porque voy a llevar a la chorti gorda en el coche.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te has unido en la celebración de la página 700, tú antes molabas.
> Problemas en el paraíso, @Guerrero_termonuclear?
> Cómo van las cosas con la parienta y el trabajo?



Que paraíso ni que, trabajo a 60 kilometros de casa y 50 son por carretera nacional de doble sentido... con la parienta follar y discutir, relación más saludable que la de la mayoría que se basa solo en discutir.

Hoy llueve, pues todo el día en casa...


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero no dan ni un vaso de agua



Que no conozco yo mujeres que sus maridos las tienen de señoras señoras .Y chicas jovenes


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Que no conozco yo mujeres que sus maridos las tienen de señoras señoras .Y chicas jovenes



Eso era la generación de antes, los hombres que eran hombres. Ahora solo hay maricones y degenerados


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Y a mi me gusta ser una señora, comer arroz con vogabante y fundirme la paga de mi marido en el corte inglés. Es mi sueño


----------



## Petronilo (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y a mi me gusta ser una señora, comer arroz con vogabante y fundirme la paga de mi marido en el corte inglés. Es mi sueño



No eres mujer ni en sueños.


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y a mi me gusta ser una señora, comer arroz con vogabante y fundirme la paga de mi marido en el corte inglés. Es mi sueño



Jajajaja menudo troll.


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Paqui @pacopalotes, eres trans?
Has salido en alguna serie de netflix?


----------



## Fargo (8 Dic 2022)

Voy a prepararme para remar, nada mejor que trasnochar y el aire acondicionado del aeropuerto para recuperarse de los resfriados.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> No eres mujer ni en sueños.



Pues no se, igual soy un hombre atrapado en el cuerpo de una mujer lol


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Voy a prepararme para remar, nada mejor que trasnochar y el aire acondicionado del aeropuerto para recuperarse de los resfriados.



Yo recién salida de la galera


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Jajajaja menudo troll.



Que asco de vida , una tortilla, ducha y al sobre a remar mañana otra vez , de arroz con vogabante ni hablamos claro, que es caro y no tengo ni quien me lleve


----------



## qpow (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues no se, igual soy un hombre atrapado en el cuerpo de una mujer lol



Mas rabo que el diablo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y a mi me gusta ser una señora, comer arroz con vogabante y fundirme la paga de mi marido en el corte inglés. Es mi sueño








pacopalotes dijo:


> Que asco de vida , una tortilla, ducha y al sobre a remar mañana otra vez , de arroz con vogabante ni hablamos claro, que es caro y no tengo ni quien me lleve



La vida es muy dura.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La vida es muy dura.



No lo sabes tú bien


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No lo sabes tú bien



Todos libramos nuestras batallas cada día.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Todos libramos nuestras batallas cada día.



remar, pagar y callar, remar, pagar y callar


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> remar, pagar y callar, remar, pagar y callar



Ahí andamos, mezquineando para que el patrón nos acaricie el lomo, teniendo un día malo y el siguiente también, comiendo rápido, haciendo malas digestiones y buscándole la quinta pata al gato.


----------



## pacopalotes (8 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Ahí andamos, mezquineando para que el patrón nos acaricie el lomo, teniendo un día malo y el siguiente también, comiendo rápido, haciendo malas digestiones y buscándole la quinta pata al gato.



calla y rema, agonias, debes ser FELIZ españa es el mejor pais del mundo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Dic 2022)

Pues al final he salido al centro comercial... poca gente, además está caro el abrazo de chortina, una que sería un 7 aunque bastante alta ha abrazado a su maromo.

Honda Civic matrícula L... y un montón de bolsas, burbuja del papo, una gafosa quizá demasiado delgada con cara de 6 culo aceptable pero buena altura y planta, después de meter el montonazo de bolsas al maletero ha recibido un beso y un abrazo, fijo que era "hamor".

Burbuja del papo, caros polvos...


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Otra del Tinder?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Dic 2022)

Jojojo, ayer me salió esto en McDonald's, mal augurio jojojo

Ya le habéis visto un dedo a mi parienta, a ver si saludais por la calle.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que, a pesar de haber pasado un año, todavía sigue barato.






La burbuja del conyo


Pues yo creo que todavía está barato. Es un buen momento para entrar.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pues al final he salido al centro comercial... poca gente, además está caro el abrazo de chortina, una que sería un 7 aunque bastante alta ha abrazado a su maromo.
> 
> Honda Civic matrícula L... y un montón de bolsas, burbuja del papo, una gafosa quizá demasiado delgada con cara de 6 culo aceptable pero buena altura y planta, después de meter el montonazo de bolsas al maletero ha recibido un beso y un abrazo, fijo que era "hamor".
> 
> Burbuja del papo, caros polvos...



En el aeropuerto se ve mucho la figura del pagaviajes.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el aeropuerto se ve mucho la figura del pagaviajes.



Jajajajajaa


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Turno de noche en proceso.
Me está costando respirar con la tos, sería muy triste morir en la galera.
Poético sí. Triste también.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche en proceso.
> Me está costando respirar con la tos, sería muy triste morir en la galera.
> Poético sí. Triste también.



Hoy en horizonte ha salido la empresa esa que se dedica a congelar muertos y me he asustado mucho, me puse a investigar y tengo el cuerpo descompuesto  ahora tengo miedo y no quiero dormir. la curiosidad mató al gato, es horrible, horrible, horrible  me siento mal dime algo positivo


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hoy en horizonte ha salido la empresa esa que se dedica a congelar muertos y me he asustado mucho, me puse a investigar y tengo el cuerpo descompuesto  ahora tengo miedo y no quiero dormir. la curiosidad mató al gato, es horrible, horrible, horrible  *me siento mal dime algo positivo*



Un día morirás y ya no tendrás que remar más, al menos en esta vida.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un día morirás y ya no tendrás que remar más, al menos en esta vida.



Tengo mucho miedo no quiero pensar en eso estoy sola en el zulo yo que sé tío tengo miedo todo por ser tan curiosa de mierda yo para que quiero saber eso si esq es verdad hay cosas q mejor no pensar


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Off y mañana galera con todo el bajon, la galera me está detroyendo físicamente y envejecere antes , maldita sea la vida del remero no es saludable


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Y si me muero aquí en el zulo tío quien se va a enterar claro yo me río pero y si no despierto dios que horror todo


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Señores, necesito un remedio para la tos.
La cena es el día 10 así que tengo 2 días para mejorar.
Solo me estoy tomando un jarabe.


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Qué mal lo he pasado.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche HECHO.
> Qué mal lo he pasado.



¿Has pensado ya a quien te vas a llevar por delante si te notas desfalleciendo en la propia galera? ¿Empleado tóxico?, ¿Algún pagafantas o pagaviajes?

No llevarse a alguien al infierno en las últimas horas de remo es de ser gilipollas.


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, necesito un remedio para la tos.
> La cena es el día 10 así que tengo 2 días para mejorar.
> Solo me estoy tomando un jarabe.



Frenadol, caldico reparador e infusiones de limón con miel.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (9 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Frenadol, caldico reparador e infusiones de limón con miel.



Yo he tomado fluimicil para echar todo el exceso de flema y moco.
Lo malo que pareces un viejo chocho echando flemas... pero te deja limpio y necesita algo de tiempo.
Al menos la flema yo la echaba limpia como una patena, si hubiera sido fumador daria asco.

Recomiendo a los más jovenes del hilo ir quitándose vicios tóxicos si los tienen: Beber, Fumar por ejemplo.
El tiempo pasa muy deprisa y si fumas como un carretero y bebes en exceso al final TODO PASA FACTURA.
Buscar otras formas de socializar si bebeis para estar "entonados" como es/era tradición. El puto alcohol es un veneno lento. Y fumar ya
ni te digo: Como yo no he fumado, tengo la piel de la cara con 44 tacos bastante decente sin casi arrugas de expresión, los fumadores que suelo ver de mi edad y que no han parado desde que eran jovencitos tienen arrugas y avejentamiento muy marcado

Yo gracias a diós no he fumado nunca, y he bebido lo justo y deje de beber habitualmente cuando mi vida social empezó a bajar
de intensidad hasta reducirlo a una o dos cervezas (AL AÑO) y algún vaso de vino en comidas con matrimonios amigos.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Dic 2022)

hoy estamos remando 4 gatos, me cago en su puta madre


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, necesito un remedio para la tos.
> La cena es el día 10 así que tengo 2 días para mejorar.
> Solo me estoy tomando un jarabe.



Y si tienes además un resfriado fuerte, StopCold. No sé que tiene esa mierda, pero el último resfriado que pillé hace 4 años me lo cortó de raíz en 2 días. Me lo ofreció la farmacéutica como algo milagroso.


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Has pensado ya a quien te vas a llevar por delante si te notas desfalleciendo en la propia galera? ¿Empleado tóxico?, ¿Algún pagafantas o pagaviajes?
> 
> No llevarse a alguien al infierno en las últimas horas de remo es de ser gilipollas.



No lo he pensado, pero cuando tengo un ataque de tos de más de 1 minuto me pregunto si parará en algún momento o hasta aquí llegamos.
Qué frágil es el cuerpo humano, lo rápido que puede acabar todo.
Y yo remando preocupado por gilipolleces, postergando diversiones y haciendo planes con mis ahorros para los próximos 5 años, como si uno tuviera la garantía de que vaya a seguir vivo dentro de un rato.
A veces te da un ataque de tos y se te quita la tontería de golpe.
@ATARAXIO[/USER]


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Dic 2022)

Pues mi vida ya parece la vida de @lokeno100

El miércoles fui a probar a un invernadero a recoger tomates, para ver el tio del invernadero si le gustaba o no. El día era sólo de recoger tomates.

9 horas de trabajo infernales. Yo que nunca había trabajado en el campo, me ponen a que siga el ritmo de un negro que lleva 15 años recogiendo de todo. De 7:30 a 1 sin parar ni un sólo segundo y de 2 a 5:30 lo mismo. Acabé con un dolor de espalda, piernas, glúteos, cuello, cabeza.....horrible, todo dl dia con el puto dolor y el del invernadero metiéndome cada vez más prisa y broncas por tonterias. Al final el tío me dijo que no "porque no tenía sangre".

Pues 1 día y no más. El miércoles por la noche rabiando de dolor, ayer apenas me podia inclinar de pie, hoy 3/4 de lo mismo y todavía ni se cuando voy a cobrar el dia, ni si quiera me va a pagar la miseria que me toca.

En fin, a seguir buscando trabajo, seguir reciclandome y poco más.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Vaya mierda de noche. Estoy que me arrastro, la derroicion me consume


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Dic 2022)

Veniros al transporte, la nueva forma de esclavitud.


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

10 de Diciembre cena de empresa, a ver si llego en condiciones físicas aceptables.
Es curioso que llevo sano todo el año y me haya puesto malo justo ahora, como si el karma no quisiera que eche un polvo.


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 10 de Diciembre cena de empresa, a ver si llego en condiciones físicas aceptables.
> Es curioso que llevo sano todo el año y me haya puesto malo justo ahora, como si el karma no quisiera que eche un polvo.



A ver si tienes covic.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 10 de Diciembre cena de empresa, a ver si llego en condiciones físicas aceptables.
> Es curioso que llevo sano todo el año y me haya puesto malo justo ahora, como si el karma no quisiera que eche un polvo.



Alejate del cubo gordo, solo te buscarás una buena gonorrea


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues mi vida ya parece la vida de @lokeno100
> 
> El miércoles fui a probar a un invernadero a recoger tomates, para ver el tio del invernadero si le gustaba o no. El día era sólo de recoger tomates.
> 
> ...



paguita o placita amigo.


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo mucho miedo no quiero pensar en eso estoy sola en el zulo yo que sé tío tengo miedo todo por ser tan curiosa de mierda yo para que quiero saber eso si esq es verdad hay cosas q mejor no pensar



¿Porqué sigues haciéndote pasar por mujer? Aquí ya todos te hemos calado y no cuela.


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Porqué sigues haciéndote pasar por mujer? Aquí ya todos te hemos calado y no cuela.



Propongo no seguir pregúntandole lo mismo.
@pacopalotes le da vidilla al hilo, sea hombre, mujer o perro.


----------



## Mindszenty (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> 10 de Diciembre cena de empresa, a ver si llego en condiciones físicas aceptables.
> Es curioso que llevo sano todo el año y me haya puesto malo justo ahora, como si el karma no quisiera que eche un polvo.



La gorda va a tomar leche buena


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Dale caña, Walter.
Siga usted repasando.


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Veniros al transporte, la nueva forma de esclavitud.



Ese sector no lo conozco.
Se vive bien de chófer?


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ese sector no lo conozco.
> Se vive bien de chófer?




No se vive bien ni de directivo.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Está semana no hice la compra y estoy aprovechando lo que tengo en el congelador. Cuencoarrocismo 
Ya tengo programado el termo para que no gaste hasta las 8.30 para que a las 9 haya agua caliente de sobra. Igual puedo apretar un poco e irme a las 8.45. no se, de momento va bien, piloto de la tele apagado también.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

Y no me le depilado, que le den por culo si total ni tengo visita ni la espero


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Está semana no hice la compra y estoy aprovechando lo que tengo en el congelador. Cuencoarrocismo
> Ya tengo programado el termo para que no gaste hasta las 8.30 para que a las 9 haya agua caliente de sobra. Igual puedo apretar un poco e irme a las 8.45. no se, de momento va bien, piloto de la tele apagado también.



Yo tengo el termo programado de toda la vida en las horas más baratas. Más que una cuestión de cuencoarrocismo, es de sentido común.


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y no me le depilado, que le den por culo si total ni tengo visita ni la espero


----------



## Mindszenty (9 Dic 2022)

Fracaviernes


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo tengo el termo programado de toda la vida en las horas más baratas. Más que una cuestión de cuencoarrocismo, es de sentido común.



Pero hombre tendrá que estar caliente para cuando llegue para que quiero que caliente durante la noche


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracaviernes



Y tanto...


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

sigo de baja hasta el 17 y luego a trabajar 7 dias mas y fin del remo.


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pero hombre tendrá que estar caliente para cuando llegue para que quiero que caliente durante la noche



Eso dependerá de lo que tengas contratado de luz y lo que aguante tu termo. El que tengo yo me aguanta bien todo el día y lo caliento de 6 a 8 de la mañana para economizar.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Dic 2022)

RENUNCIO. 

NO VOY A CURRAR MAS

SI TENGO QUE RENUNCIAR A LA COMODIDAD DE CIERTAS COSAS ASI HARÉ. 

SI TENGO QUE DEJAR MI VIGOREXIA LO DEJARÉ! PERO NO VOY A ESCLAVIZRAME MAS EN VIDA EN UN PUTO TRABAJO POR CUATRO MUSCULOS DE MIERDA. ME IRE A ENTRENAR AL PARQUE EN LAS BARRAS Y SALDRE A CORRER QUE ES MAS SANO QUE EL PUTO CULTURISMO QUE ME ESTA MATANDO POR DENTRO. 

SI TENGO QUE DEJAR EL COCHE E IR ANDANDO A LOS SITIOS O NO IR, PUES NO VOY O ME PEGO UNA CAMINATA.

SI TENGO QUE COMER LO QUE PILLE, PUES COMERE LO QUE PILLE. 


SE ACABO ESTA PUTA ESCLAVITUD DE MIERDA, VOY A SER UN FUMI DE MORATA DE LOS GRANDES.


----------



## qpow (9 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> sigo de baja hasta el 17 y luego a trabajar 7 dias mas y fin del remo.



Aprovecha y recupérate.


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> sigo de baja hasta el 17 y luego a trabajar 7 dias mas y fin del remo.



Envidia sana, camarada.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Dic 2022)

Me van a joder la salud estos hijos de la gran putaaaaaaaaaa, menuda mierda de trabajo tengo. Todo el puto dia con nervios, luego nada sale bien y soy yo el que tiene que dar la cara al cliente por cagadas de terceros. 

RENUNCIO.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Me van a joder la salud estos hijos de la gran putaaaaaaaaaa, menuda mierda de trabajo tengo. Todo el puto dia con nervios, luego nada sale bien y soy yo el que tiene que dar la cara al cliente por cagadas de terceros.
> 
> RENUNCIO.



el caudillo t ama


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Envidia sana, camarada.



luego paguita+paro.


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Me van a joder la salud estos hijos de la gran putaaaaaaaaaa, menuda mierda de trabajo tengo. Todo el puto dia con nervios, luego nada sale bien y soy yo el que tiene que dar la cara al cliente por cagadas de terceros.
> 
> RENUNCIO.



a mi me ha jodido el trabajo mi pierna derecha.


----------



## pacopalotes (9 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> a mi me ha jodido el trabajo mi pierna derecha.



a remar vago


----------



## Fargo (9 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> RENUNCIO.
> 
> NO VOY A CURRAR MAS
> 
> ...



Yo encima ni follo, remo para nada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> RENUNCIO.
> 
> NO VOY A CURRAR MAS
> 
> ...



Los hierros son baratos y duran toda la vida, nadie ha gastado una mancuerna...

Yo tengo de todo, donde mis padres lo tenía más amplio ahora tengo la banca en el trastero, barra larga, Z... mancuernas, bandas elásticas, pensaba pillar un chaleco de lastre para andar por casa...

Voy a hacer una polea con material del Bricomart.

También tengo una pesa kebelt de 12 kilos de dos años y medio que no para, por aquí anda corriendo...


----------



## TomásPlatz (10 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Los hierros son baratos y duran toda la vida, nadie ha gastado una mancuerna...
> 
> Yo tengo de todo, donde mis padres lo tenía más amplio ahora tengo la banca en el trastero, barra larga, Z... mancuernas, bandas elásticas, pensaba pillar un chaleco de lastre para andar por casa...
> 
> ...



Si yo tambien tengo mancuernas pero llega un punto que se te queda todo corto...y mas cuando estas a un nivel....con preparador y todo....

A ver que si, que en verdad pa estar estetico no hace falta tanto....pegarse sus caminatas, comida sana y cuatro pesas....


----------



## Stelio Kontos (10 Dic 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> RENUNCIO.
> 
> NO VOY A CURRAR MAS
> 
> ...



Lobo Estepario, ¿eres tú?


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Los hierros son baratos y duran toda la vida, nadie ha gastado una mancuerna...
> 
> Yo tengo de todo, donde mis padres lo tenía más amplio ahora tengo la banca en el trastero, barra larga, Z... mancuernas, bandas elásticas, pensaba pillar un chaleco de lastre para andar por casa...
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo.
Coño, el gym Paco donde voy yo vale 20 euros.
Tampoco se va a arruinar uno por eso.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es lo mismo.
> Coño, el gym Paco donde voy yo vale 20 euros.
> Tampoco se va a arruinar uno por eso.



yo si


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es lo mismo.
> Coño, el gym Paco donde voy yo vale 20 euros.
> Tampoco se va a arruinar uno por eso.



He dejado de ir por el circo del COVID y no me gusta el nuevo dueño y paso de ir lejos de casa... además era de tíos y solo conocía tronados.


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> He dejado de ir por el circo del COVID y no me gusta el nuevo dueño y paso de ir lejos de casa... además era de tíos y solo conocía tronados.



Ya no hay nada del covid.
Yo voy y no hablo con nadie, hago lo mío y ya está.
No tienes excusa.


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## qpow (10 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el gran día amigo Fargo.


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Hoy es el gran día amigo Fargo.



Sí, vengo de lavar el coche para tenerlo a punto.
Iba a ir a caminar para coger sol, pero hoy el día está nublado en Canarias (ya es mala suerte).


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

La gordi ya me mandó la ubicación de su casa, me pilla de paso así que me da igual llevarla.


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

La gorda dice que ya fue a la peluquería y que no me enamore de ella cuando la vea.
Admito que tengo miedo.


----------



## qpow (10 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> que no me enamore de ella cuando la vea.



Veo posibilidades con ella. Se está acicalando para atraer al macho y te acaba de soltar una indirecta.


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Veo posibilidades con ella. Se está acicalando para atraer al macho y te acaba de soltar una indirecta.



Llevo 2 años sin mojar, estoy confuso.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (10 Dic 2022)

Querido Fargo, velaré por tí desde mi galera particular. Espero, de corazón, que no acabe la velada en fracasábado y te des el gusto. 
Que ya toca, oño!!! 
Queremos minuto y resultado, por cierto.


----------



## Mindszenty (10 Dic 2022)

Suerte Fargo.

Esta noche va a ser una gran noche.


----------



## Fargo (10 Dic 2022)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Suerte Fargo.
> 
> Esta noche va a ser una gran noche.



Iré con pocas expectativas, cenar con unas chortis sigue siendo mejor que quedarse en casa.


----------



## Mindszenty (10 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Iré con pocas expectativas, cenar con unas chortis sigue siendo mejor que quedarse en casa.



Dale duro a las minitas


----------



## Karlova (10 Dic 2022)

fargo si triunfas esta noche acuerdate de tus confloreros de burbuja que siempre creyeron en ti


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Dic 2022)

Fracasabado extremo, hasta la pizza que he pedido estaba mala y me he quedado con hambre


----------



## Discrepante Libre (10 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Fracasabado extremo, hasta la pizza que he pedido estaba mala y me he quedado con hambre



¿No haceis en vuestra galera cena de navidad?

Si la haceis, ve, que te distraeras.

Yo estoy tan acostumbrado ya a la derroición que casi no me afecta, se diria que tengo inmunización permante.


----------



## pacopalotes (10 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿No haceis en vuestra galera cena de navidad?
> 
> Si la haceis, ve, que te distraeras.
> 
> Yo estoy tan acostumbrado ya a la derroición que casi no me afecta, se diria que tengo inmunización permante.



Que va, y el décimo de lotería ni me lo han ofrecido, saben que soy una rata y que tengo que pagar el zulo y casi no me llega para comer


----------



## Armando Kasitas (11 Dic 2022)

Estoy escuchando los muelles del coche de Fargo. Cuidao con la amortiguación... 
Siuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

Ya estoy en casa, chavales.
Noche muy dura a nivel personal, me ha servido para darme cuenta que no soy atractivo para varias mujeres que me gustaban de verdad.
He tenido opciones de follar con la gorda hasta el final, de hecho me dijo que quería venirse conmigo pero he pasado.
He visto MALDAD en algunas mujeres, viendo como tras rechazar bailar commigo inmediatamente se iban a bailar perreando a lo guarro con el que estaba más cerca.
No me arrepiento de haber ido para poder comprobar en la práctica estos hechos que estoy contando, y dejar de hacerme castillos en el aire de que si le gusto a una o a la otra.
Me vengo con 50 euros menos (30 por la cena y 20 por la discoteca) pero no me importa lo más mínimo.
Tengo un buen colchón de dinero, un trabajo estable de donde poder sacar más pero no tengo AMOR DE CHORTINAS, y ahora me toca aprender a vivir con ello.
Durísima derrota para el farguismo, no ha sido fácil escribir este mensaje pero me siento liberado después de hacerlo.
Gracias por el apoyo, ya me daréis vuestra opinión.


----------



## Karlova (11 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en casa, chavales.
> Noche muy dura a nivel personal, me ha servido para darme cuenta que no soy atractivo para varias mujeres que me gustaban de verdad.
> He tenido opciones de follar con la gorda hasta el final, de hecho me dijo que quería venirse conmigo pero he pasado.
> He visto MALDAD en algunas mujeres, viendo como tras rechazar bailar commigo inmediatamente se iban a bailar perreando a lo guarro con el que estaba más cerca.
> ...




Porque no te has tirado a la goorda? tan fea es? algunas son empotrables


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en casa, chavales.
> Noche muy dura a nivel personal, me ha servido para darme cuenta que no soy atractivo para varias mujeres que me gustaban de verdad.
> He tenido opciones de follar con la gorda hasta el final, de hecho me dijo que quería venirse conmigo pero he pasado.
> He visto MALDAD en algunas mujeres, viendo como tras rechazar bailar commigo inmediatamente se iban a bailar perreando a lo guarro con el que estaba más cerca.
> ...



Tal y como describes tu noche es lo que yo viví en la cena de Navidad de 2019. Aquella noche me prometí no ir nunca más a otra cena de Navidad, a menos que mi situación personal no cambie. Y así sigo.


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

Los frente mono son los que han triunfado esta noche.


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

Si te apetece, puedes contar también alguna anécdota positiva, que aunque haya sido una noche derroyente seguro que también habrás tenido algún momento que lo habrás pasado bien.


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Los frente mono son los que han triunfado esta noche.



No te creas, en mi empresa hay varios y no se comieron nada tampoco.
Se nota que a ellas lo de follar les gusta, pero MUCHO MENOS que a nosotros.
La discoteca estaba hasta arriba, vi en persona casos de guaperas a los que rechazaban girando el cuerpo para que no les siguieran hablando.
La burbuja del papo está por las nubes.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Dic 2022)

Yo paso de cenas, algunos departamentos hacen la suya. Pero como hace años que hay mal rollo entre departamentos ya no hacemos una conjunta.
Loteria si, toda la tienda juega un número y todos lo compramos como parguelas por el consabido: "aysssssss a véeeeeeeeeee si va a tocaaaaaaaaaaa todos de fiesta en la tienda menos tú.............".
Putas navidades!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Dic 2022)

Ah si... yo también tengo "Cesta" o más bien "Paquetillo" porque cada año es más escuálido.
(Una botella de vino y cava de esas que valen poco) una cuña de queso curado de marca blanca de la casa, dos tabletas de turrón de marca blanca de la casa, unas lenguas de gato, caja de bombones, una vuelta de chorizo curado de marca blanca de la casa y una caja de bombones esos si de marca guapa.


Mi CA-GALERA es una importante empresa de distribución y cada año son más ratas.


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

Fue una noche muy derroyente, vivir el rechazo en primera persona nunca es plato de buen gusto.
Pero me siento liberado en el sentido de que ya me quité ese compromiso social de encima y las mujeres de la empresa me dejarán trabajar en paz (más aún).
Iré por el aeropuerto, haré mis horas y me iré siendo distante con la gente.
Después de ver lo aburrido que estuve en la cena, mirando el reloj aunque no paré de hablar, y lo aburrido que estuve en la discoteca, la plantilla A DÍA DE HOY me la suda bastante, chicas incluidas.
Creo que me estoy acercando al sudapollismo feliz del que habla @Bizarroff.


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

Qué suerte tenéis, a mi no me dan ni los buenos días.


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Qué suerte tenéis, a mi no me dan ni los buenos días.



Suerte tiene usted, amigo.
Con el teletrabajo se ahorra todo eso.
Anoche vi cosas de gente realmente mezquina, mujeres guapas intentando hacerme sentir mal únicamente por diversión.
Me pregunté si realmente quiero eso en mi vida, mujeres que hacen esas cosas con los demás.
Fue muy frívolo todo, ojalá hubieráis estado allí.


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

Vaya finde más derroyente, en la cena de empresa me he quedado con la miel en los labios.
Y mañana, a remar otra vez.
Tengo ganas de meterme en mi habitación y no volver a salir en 8 años.


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

A mi me toca remar la próxima semana de lunes a domingo, 64 horitas de nada.


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya finde más derroyente, en la cena de empresa me he quedado con la miel en los labios.
> Y mañana, a remar otra vez.
> Tengo ganas de meterme en mi habitación y no volver a salir en 8 años.




Qué esperabas? Esto es España.

Descubriste a tus 34 años que TODAS las tias que asistieron a la cena de empresa tenian marido, novio o un medio novio y algunas hasta hijos? Verdad? Y que no podias hacer nada.. ahi.


----------



## Carpulux (11 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en casa, chavales.
> Noche muy dura a nivel personal, me ha servido para darme cuenta que no soy atractivo para varias mujeres que me gustaban de verdad.
> He tenido opciones de follar con la gorda hasta el final, de hecho me dijo que quería venirse conmigo pero he pasado.
> He visto MALDAD en algunas mujeres, viendo como tras rechazar bailar conmigo inmediatamente se iban a bailar perreando a lo guarro con el que estaba más cerca.
> ...



Ya tuvo que ser duro para rechazar a la gorda. 

Lo siento amigo Fargo, al menos saliste de la cueva y lo INTENTASTE. Poco más puedo decirte porque es una sensación penosa. Aquí tristemente la hemos vivido unos cuantos, y al menos tú sabes lo que es tener una novia en condiciones.

Las mujeres quieren todo y a la vez nada. Quieren un chico bueno pero les atrae el malo. Quieren independencia pero que el tío les de regalos...

Na, hay que dejar que pase el tiempo. 

Un abrazo.



Fargo dijo:


> Fue una noche muy derroyente, vivir el rechazo en primera persona nunca es plato de buen gusto.
> Pero me siento liberado en el sentido de que ya me quité ese compromiso social de encima y las mujeres de la empresa me dejarán trabajar en paz (más aún).
> Iré por el aeropuerto, haré mis horas y me iré siendo distante con la gente.
> Después de ver lo aburrido que estuve en la cena, mirando el reloj aunque no paré de hablar, y lo aburrido que estuve en la discoteca, *la plantilla A DÍA DE HOY me la suda bastante, chicas incluidas.*
> Creo que me estoy acercando al sudapollismo feliz del que habla @Bizarroff.



Al menos esto sacas de la cena. Ya has visto el panorama en su esplendor.

Y la que crees que te sube a la nube luego te acaba arrancando hasta el alma. Haz esto, haz lo otro. Nada sirve. 

Modo MUTE activado. Está clarísimo.


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

Eso también, pero por experiencia esas tias están desquiciadas , terminan volviendo con el marido/ novio (por lo que son un polvo de una noche), o te hacen la misma jugada a ti más adelante. Una tia que le pone los cuernos a su novio/ marido o lo que sea también te los pondrá a ti en el futuro y también por puro karma merecido por romper la pareja.


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

No hay teoria posible en la mente de una mujer, son impredecibles y sorpresivas, eso que dices que fargo lo menosprecian por ser mileurista no tiene nada que ver, porque entre empleados rasos también se folla.


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

Efectivamente, lo que decía muchas más páginas atrás.


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo que decía muchas más páginas atrás.



Nada, como bien decía un forero en mi empresa el ambiente es de chonis, canis fiesteros y macarrismo.
Así que lo que triunfa es ser el que tiene un carguito, el que tiene contactos en las pocas discotecas de la isla, el cani canario "echao palante", el buscabroncas, el bailongo de la disco y el que está todo el día saliendo de fiesta y subiendo vídeos a sus redes sociales para que el resto puedan verlo.
No sé como será en otras partes de España, pero en Canarias hay una gran competencia de tíos y si no te metes en esa competición no te comes un rosco.


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Así que lo que triunfa es ser el que tiene un carguito, el que tiene contactos en las pocas discotecas de la isla, el cani canario "echao palante", el buscabroncas, el bailongo de la disco y el que está todo el día saliendo de fiesta y subiendo vídeos a sus redes sociales para que el resto puedan verlo



Dios los cría y ellos se juntan.


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

Tampoco estábamos ahi con Fargo para saber que pasó.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Dic 2022)

Los mayores de mi galera me tratan de puta madre. Dicen que no me preocupe que me cambian los turnos que quiera. Los jóvenes no me dan ni un vaso de agua, vaya generación de chusma chabal


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No hay teoria posible en la mente de una mujer, son impredecibles y sorpresivas, eso que dices que fargo lo menosprecian por ser mileurista no tiene nada que ver, porque entre empleados rasos también se folla.



Yo desprecio el mileurismo, pero mucho mejor un mileurista que un nini, eso está clarisimo, al nini con un palo. El mileurista pues mira nos juntamos y ya es dosmileurismo y podemos alquilar algo mejor a un precio razonable si pagamos la mitad cada uno. El nini es una carga, aporta o aparta


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Dic 2022)

Los mayores me tratan en plan "no te ralles tu turnito de tarde a nosotros nos gusta venir de mañanas"  una mujer no puede ir a esas horas intempestivas, yo me tengo que arreglar y dormir bien, que reme Peter a esas horas


----------



## qpow (11 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo desprecio el mileurismo



Entonces te desprecias a ti mismo.


----------



## Fargo (11 Dic 2022)

Bueno, ya estoy un poco más animado según va pasando tiempo de la dichosa cena.
Mañana vuelvo a la galera, sospecho que las chortinas que fueron a la cena me dejarán bastante tranquilo.
Vamos, que seré más invisible que nunca para ellas.
Intentaré distanciarme emocionalmente para que esa mierda no me afecte, y sí puedo también trabajaré lejos físicamente de todo el mundo, estaré centrado en los pasajeros y ya está.


----------



## pacopalotes (11 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Entonces te desprecias a ti mismo.



Muchísimo, esto de no llegar a fin de mes, de que no pueda ir a gastar en navidad al corte inglés, me derroye


----------



## Bizarroff (11 Dic 2022)

Yo lie una muy gorda en una cena de Navidad de la anterior empresa en la que trabajaba, hace 17 años. Me dicen que había que vestir de gala (era en un restaurante bastante lujosillo aquí en Madrid) y como siempre yo me lo tomé al pie de la letra y me presenté vestido con mis mejores galas: zapatillas de baloncesto altas blancas J´Hayber, pantalones vaqueros ajustados, cazadora de cuero negra con tachuelas, cinturón y muñequeras también con tachuelas, sudadera de Megadeth, pelo escarpado y largo...

La tíos todos vestidos en plan James Bond sudando con mis pintas porque ya me conocían, yo en mi salsa dando la nota cargado con cuatro vinos de más y algún que otro porrete pero las cuatro pijas subnormales de administración que debían de estar ese día con la regla toda la noche con con el runrun de como voy vestido hasta que en el primer plato empiezan directamente a meterme caña a saco y a tocarme la polla. Yo que soy bastante cabrón me lanzo directamente al cuello de la más débil y ataco a la más gordita, le digo: _no te preocupes tanto de mi y preocúpate más de tu novio _(lo conocía porque a veces venía al curro a buscar a la gordita)_, que el otro día lo vi montándose con una rubia pibón en un Mini y se hacían miraditas, además hacen bastante buena pareja ya que al menos la rubia está delgadita_ (todo una puta mentira).

La que se lio entonces fue indescriptible, la gordita se puso a llorar a moco tendido, se puso a llamar al novio a grito pelado, se fue al baño a seguir llorando, otra subnormal detrás consolándola, las otras echándome mierda de mala manera, compañeros por ahí deshuevados, yo que iba un poco bebido montándola, el camarero pidiendo que guardáramos la compostura o nos echaba a tomar por culo del restaurante, el gerente diciendo que estaba de mi hasta los huevos a gritos, los de otras mesas flipados mirando...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (11 Dic 2022)

Bueno de tanto ver Telecinco hoy la parienta ha soñado que besaba a la abogada del curro y se ha levantado contandomelo todo encelada...

Me vengo arriba porque piensa que me la puedo trincar y además ha procedido a vaciarme los huevos así que estoy muy zen.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (12 Dic 2022)

Buenas noches, compañeros. Desde la galera.
Todo el domingo liado con accidentes domésticos. En fin. 
Por lo que leo, fue un fracasábado, Fargo. 
Bueno, no pasa nada. Toca cambiar la mira en otra dirección. ¿Algo potable en el gym?


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Señores me hago ayer una app de ligoteo, hablo con uno, narcisista haciéndose el betazo, que si quieres novio aquí me tienes que no se qué. Le digo enséñame mejor la cara y me dice tengo Instagram y le contesté que lo siento pero que no tengo. Total, que el tío me bloquea y me denuncia y me lo encuentro está mañana que casi me han cerrado el perfil dejando mis fotos ahí. No me fío un pelo. Increíble, si no tienes Instagram no existes, menudo perla, que chusma chaval...yo pensando pero que cojones pasa aquí, me cago en la puta si no quieres hablar o no te fias déjame pero denunciarme Capuyo?total que no se si cerrar esa mierda o no pq si a la primera de cambio me van a bloquear el perfil dejando mis fotos ahí y todo, no encuentro nada es un desastre. El tinder a nivel técnico es mucho mejor pero allí está todo dios para follar solo


----------



## qpow (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Señores me hago ayer una app de ligoteo, hablo con uno, narcisista haciéndose el betazo, que si quieres novio aquí me tienes que no se qué. Le digo enséñame mejor la cara y me dice tengo Instagram y le contesté que lo siento pero que no tengo. Total, que el tío me bloquea y me denuncia y me lo encuentro está mañana que casi me han cerrado el perfil dejando mis fotos ahí. No me fío un pelo. Increíble, si no tienes Instagram no existes, menudo perla, que chusma chaval...yo pensando pero que cojones pasa aquí, me cago en la puta si no quieres hablar o no te fias déjame pero denunciarme Capuyo?



Igual deberías haber probado con Grinder.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Igual deberías haber probado con Grinder.



Si no le dije nada malo al maricon, solo que no tengo Instagram yo no creo que sea para tanto, pues el se lo pierde por maricon. Con su actitud me demuestra que salgo tan bien que creía que era un perfil falso. Será posible los tíos pues si no uso esa mierda no la uso


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Todo iba bien, decía que buscaba novia, que le gusta bailar, era altito y mono de cara, digo pues mira tiene un pase. Ninguno tiene un pase en ese tipo de páginas......


----------



## Armando Kasitas (12 Dic 2022)

Joder. Si yo estuviera sólo y tuviera intención de buscar a alguna, miraría antes en un club de senderismo que en páginas de mierda de esas. Qué asco!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Joder. Si yo estuviera sólo y tuviera intención de buscar a alguna, miraría antes en un club de senderismo que en páginas de mierda de esas. Qué asco!!!



Club de senderismo dónde tío? Si a mí no me gusta ir al campo a pegarme la mataera y comerme un bocadillo, yo lo que quiero es un novio y ya está a mi dejarme de movidas


----------



## Armando Kasitas (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Club de senderismo dónde tío? Si a mí no me gusta ir al campo a pegarme la mataera y comerme un bocadillo, yo lo que quiero es un novio y ya está a mi dejarme de movidas



No. Lo que digo es que en páginas de esas no me meto ni pa curiosear.


----------



## qpow (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Todo iba bien, decía que buscaba novia, que le gusta bailar, era altito y mono de cara, digo pues mira tiene un pase. Ninguno tiene un pase en ese tipo de páginas......



Lo que tú buscas está en grinder.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2022)

Me alegra saber que el farguito ha sido derrotado y humillado en su cenita de pobres remeros.

Ya solo falta que el Ww suspenda la placita para redondear el hilo de derruicion remera.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Me alegra saber que el farguito ha sido derrotado y humillado en su cenita de pobres remeros.
> 
> Ya solo falta que el Ww suspenda la placita para redondear el hilo de derruicion remera.



Jajajajaja es capaz de callarselo para quedar de triunfador.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2022)

Esta es la última convocatoria con chances y lo sabes, frijol no va meter ni 10% de placitas.

Por lo que es ahora o nunca, y será nunca, ansío tú fracaso.

No te olvides contar tú suspenso y fracaso aquí, que farguito zurullof y cía están muy solitos y buscan miembros en el losers club.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Esta es la última convocatoria con chances y lo sabes, frijol no va meter ni 10% de placitas.
> 
> Por lo que es ahora o nunca, y será nunca, ansío tú fracaso.
> 
> No te olvides contar tú suspenso y fracaso aquí, que farguito zurullof y cía están muy solitos y buscan miembros en el losers club.



No lo va a contar. Pero se sabe.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2022)

Jajjaja yo soy rich as shit, remar es de paupers tanto privi como pubic. Vas a catear, igual a la 5a vez se te quitan las ganas del tiempo perdido ajjajajja


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Jajjaja yo soy rich as shit, remar es de paupers tanto privi como pubic. Vas a catear, igual a la 5a vez se te quitan las ganas del tiempo perdido ajjajajja



Rico mis cojones, te crees tú que en este hilo de perros viejos van a colar tus fantasmadas.
Pizzero, échale cojones y cuéntanos tu etapa en la pizzería, nadie se va a reír de ti.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Vengo de ser atracada en el mercsdona. El aceite a seis euros, me cago en la puta de oros.... Nunca he mirado los precios de las cosas si os soy sincera, en la comida siempre he tirado largo, pero ahora sí que me fijo.... Joder


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

¿Pero en serio alguien dio un duro por el FRACASADO de Fargo? Joder, bastante que no le abrieran la cabeza en la discoteca.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Señores me hago ayer una app de ligoteo, hablo con uno, narcisista haciéndose el betazo, que si quieres novio aquí me tienes que no se qué. Le digo enséñame mejor la cara y me dice tengo Instagram y le contesté que lo siento pero que no tengo. Total, que el tío me bloquea y me denuncia y me lo encuentro está mañana que casi me han cerrado el perfil dejando mis fotos ahí. No me fío un pelo. Increíble, si no tienes Instagram no existes, menudo perla, que chusma chaval...yo pensando pero que cojones pasa aquí, me cago en la puta si no quieres hablar o no te fias déjame pero denunciarme Capuyo?total que no se si cerrar esa mierda o no pq si a la primera de cambio me van a bloquear el perfil dejando mis fotos ahí y todo, no encuentro nada es un desastre. El tinder a nivel técnico es mucho mejor pero allí está todo dios para follar solo



Haberle pasado tu nick de Burbuja


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Vengo de ser atracada en el mercsdona. El aceite a seis euros, me cago en la puta de oros.... Nunca he mirado los precios de las cosas si os soy sincera, en la comida siempre he tirado largo, pero ahora sí que me fijo.... Joder



Es lo mínimo que os merecéis los remeros


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Había un pobre diablo delante mía, claro yo aún llevo cosas gourmet pq visto mal y no salgo de juerga pero claro a todo no llega... Llevaba la compra típica de querer estar bien físicamente, de gimnasio pero low cost, daba mucha pena.... Pavo, clara de huevo y picatostes, dios era tristisimo. Pero claro aquí lo importante es lo que se ve, y lo que comes no se ve así que el remerito instagramero no le da importancia. He visto tias comprar lo que va a caducar para ahorrar y comer un montón de mierda o casi ni comer, pero eso sí cinturón Dolce Gabbana.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Es lo mínimo que os merecéis los remeros



Yo no sé hasta dónde más se puede estirar la cuerda sinceramente. Yo JAMAS he mirado los precios de las cosas, he cogido lo que necesitaba y quería y punto, incluso en mis tiempos de becaria sin un puto duro, en eso nunca he recortado. Pero es que te meten unos atracos que da miedo, cualquier mierda 4 euros, 5. He hecho la mitad de la compra, 50 euros. Me faltan cosas pero como no tengo coche tengo que ir en dos veces. Ahora voy por la otra parte.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo no sé hasta dónde más se puede estirar la cuerda sinceramente. Yo JAMAS he mirado los precios de las cosas, he cogido lo que necesitaba y quería y punto, incluso en mis tiempos de becaria sin un puto duro, en eso nunca he recortado. Pero es que te meten unos atracos que da miedo, cualquier mierda 4 euros, 5. He hecho la mitad de la compra, 50 euros. Me faltan cosas pero como no tengo coche tengo que ir en dos veces. Ahora voy por la otra parte.



Se puede estirar muchísimo más. De hecho Europa todavía no es nada comparado con lo será. Algo similar a Cuba. Un continente africano-caribeño. Donde a la gente se la suda TODO TODO TODO, donde viven entra la basura sin problema. Un continente africano-caribeño donde todo será violencia, vaguería, alta tecnología será un puesto callejero de comida rápida, todo dios pensando en alcohol y follar.


----------



## qpow (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Se puede estirar muchísimo más. De hecho Europa todavía no es nada comparado con lo será. Algo similar a Cuba. Un continente africano-caribeño. Donde a la gente se la suda TODO TODO TODO, donde viven entra la basura sin problema. Un continente africano-caribeño donde todo será violencia, vaguería, alta tecnología será un puesto callejero de comida rápida, todo dios pensando en alcohol y follar.



Yo salgo a la calle, veo terrazas llenas y pienso que se puede estrujar todavía más al remero. Queda mucho margen todavía.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo salgo a la calle, veo terrazas llenas y pienso que se puede estrujar todavía más al remero. Queda mucho margen todavía.



la langostada tiene mucho mas dinero que la remerada.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Se puede estirar muchísimo más. De hecho Europa todavía no es nada comparado con lo será. Algo similar a Cuba. Un continente africano-caribeño. Donde a la gente se la suda TODO TODO TODO, donde viven entra la basura sin problema. Un continente africano-caribeño donde todo será violencia, vaguería, alta tecnología será un puesto callejero de comida rápida, todo dios pensando en alcohol y follar.



Tristemente llevas razón.


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

Y mañana de 07 a 15...


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Pues eso, otros 50. , Siempre lo mismo, 80 a 100 pavos


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Antes gastaba alrededor de 60


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tristemente llevas razón.



Es que ya estamos en ese punto dónde ella gente solo piensa en follar. Viven en pisos patera , ropa de marca y luego pasar hambre, no tener donde caerse muerto, ni soñar con una familia, trabajos de mierda....cómo los latinos vaya, solo que aquí aún usan condon


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> la langostada tiene mucho mas dinero que la remerada.



Los remeros salen pero luego se recortan de otras cosas, viven de casapapis, en pisos patera, tienen una alimentación escasa o mala....


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Se puede estirar muchísimo más. De hecho Europa todavía no es nada comparado con lo será. Algo similar a Cuba. Un continente africano-caribeño. Donde a la gente se la suda TODO TODO TODO, donde viven entra la basura sin problema. Un continente africano-caribeño donde todo será violencia, vaguería, alta tecnología será un puesto callejero de comida rápida, todo dios pensando en alcohol y follar.



Y, por otra parte, por qué te recreas tanto? Es que ya crees que has caído lo más bajo que podías caer? Creeme querido eso nunca es así. Todo el sistema de paguitas que permite a esos ninis estar con los papis o no hacer nada, o retirarse a llevar una vida humilde en la.casa heredada, todo eso puede caer cuando caigan los remeros. Y si los remeros pasan hambre, imagínate lo que les espera a los no remeros. Ahora mismo hay paguitas, residencias públicas, hospitales, cuando no haya dinero te vas a cagar. Todo sobre los hombros de esos ninis y remeros o que van a hacer después de estar hasta los 60 con los padres? Ya me dirás tú. Hagas lo que hagas todo cambia y todo trae nuevas responsabilidades, y si el país de va a la mierda, no sabéis la que os espera. Los padres en algún momento necesitaran apoyo, económico y físico, no todo va ser tirarse a la Bartola para el nini. Aunque no haga nada, todo llega, no lo quiero ni pensar. Por no hablar de que será de nosotros, eso sí que lo se, eutanasia cuando no podamos remar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

Los remeros merecéis morir.


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Los remeros merecéis morir.



Amigo, lo que está muerto no puede morir.
En los últimos años me he vuelto un ser insensible, a veces ocurren cosas que antes me dejaban inquieto pero ahora ni siento ni padezco.
Pienso:
*"Qué más da si al día siguiente tengo que ir a remar igualmente, no voy a preocuparme por esa mierda".*
Y efectivamente, al día siguiente vuelvo a remar y los grandes problemas resulta que no eran para tanto.


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

Según he estado leyendo esto tiene que ver con la estoicidad.
Tras hacer tantas cosas al día POR COJONES, no por gusto, la estoicidad aumenta y te vuelves un tipo duro.
Quizás la única ventaja de tener un curro de mierda sea esa, como en la mili te vas curtiendo.


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio alguien dio un duro por el FRACASADO de Fargo? Joder, bastante que no le abrieran la cabeza en la discoteca.



Bueno, al menos fui y luego conté la verdad.
Ya es más de lo que hacen muchos.
Y otra cosa, en la discoteca una chortina del curro de 19 años me bailó la canción "Atrévete" de Calle 13 perreándome mientras yo la agarraba por las caderas.
Le dije "eso que estás notando es el móvil", se rió y siguió perreando hasta que se acabó la canción.
No lo había contado porque luego la pifié totalmente, le dije a otra chortina que hiciera lo mismo, me dijo que no y ya quedé mal con la primera.
Pero que me quiten lo perreado, la chorti tenîa culazo y notaba el hilo del tanga cuando se restregaba contra mí.
Ahí queda eso.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bueno, al menos fui y luego conté la verdad.
> Ya es más de lo que hacen muchos.
> Y otra cosa, en la discoteca una chortina del curro de 19 años me bailó la canción "Atrévete" de Calle 13 perreándome mientras yo la agarraba por las caderas.
> Le dije "eso que estás notando es el móvil", se rió y siguió perreando hasta que se acabó la canción.
> ...



El que tiene que contar es el Walter su fracaso


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El que tiene que contar es el Walter su fracaso



Quê problema tienes con Walter?
Por qué deseas que suspenda la oposición?


----------



## qpow (12 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Quê problema tienes con Walter?
> Por qué deseas que suspenda la oposición?



Porque es mala persona, porque a ese tío le va mal en la vida y tiene que volcar su frustración en los demás.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Porque es mala persona, porque a ese tío le va mal en la vida y tiene que volcar su frustración en los demás.



Exactamente, porque no llego a final de mes y ya estoy harta


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Exactamente, porque no llego a final de mes y ya estoy harta



Y por eso tienes que desearle el mal a otra persona?
Te parece bonito intentar desconcentrar a Walter ahora que está a punto de conseguir algo bueno en la vida?


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y por eso tienes que desearle el mal a otra persona?
> Te parece bonito intentar desconcentrar a Walter ahora que está a punto de conseguir algo bueno en la vida?



Pues claro, igual que tú eres misogino y le deseas el mal y el muro a las mujeres yo con los degenerados soy igual, si hubiera ido por una buena moza no estaría asi pero prefirió tirarse al puterio y lo demás es ya historia


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *Pues claro, igual que tú eres misogino y le deseas el mal y el muro a las mujeres* yo con los degenerados soy igual, si hubiera ido por una buena moza no estaría asi pero prefirió tirarse al puterio y lo demás es ya historia



Soy tan misógino que todos los días me siento mal por no tener una mujer al lado a la que querer y mimar.
No sé si eres mujer o un hombre gay, pero a ti sí se te nota el odio que le tienes a los hombres, hablando de ellos como si solo fueran herramientas para mejorar tu nivel de vida y vivir bien.
No tienes ni idea del amor y me alegro que no lo tengas porque convertirías al hombre que te quiera en un pobre desgraciado, es lo que le pasa a los hombres buenos cuando se juntan con arpías como tú.


----------



## pacopalotes (12 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Soy tan misógino que todos los días me siento mal por no tener una mujer al lado a la que querer y mimar.
> No sé si eres mujer o un hombre gay, pero a ti sí se te nota el odio que le tienes a los hombres, hablando de ellos como si solo fueran herramientas para mejorar tu nivel de vida y vivir bien.
> No tienes ni idea del amor y me alegro que no lo tengas porque convertirías al hombre que te quiera en un pobre desgraciado, es lo que le pasa a los hombres buenos cuando se juntan con arpías como tú.



Pero si las llamas cubos de semen, de toda la vida e incluso en el reino natural el macho procura el bienestar de la hembra.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

Qué putas y malas son las mujeres joder. A ver si legalizan el vientre de alquiler que es pa lo único que valen


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *Pero si las llamas cubos de semen,* de toda la vida e incluso en el reino natural el macho procura el bienestar de la hembra.



Tampoco, creo que te estás confundiendo de forero.
Si he dicho que no me importaría tener alguna aventura o rollete con alguna cómo voy a criticar lo que yo mismo estoy buscando?


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

Me habré quejado de los altos requisitos mínimos que están pidiendo ahora, cuando no había redes sociales no pedían tanto.
Con tener coche, trabajo y ser simpático con un toque cabroncete ya tenías mucho ganado.


----------



## qpow (12 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco, creo que te estás confundiendo de forero.
> Si he dicho que no me importaría tener alguna aventura o rollete con alguna cómo voy a criticar lo que yo mismo estoy buscando?



No se ha confundido, nadie ha dicho eso. Se monta películas en la cabeza y suelta lo que le viene en gana.

Es un troll malo.


----------



## Fargo (12 Dic 2022)

Y mañana, a remar otra vez.
Coincido con la chortina de 19 que me perreó en la discoteca y luego la pifié totalmente.
Mi teoría es que va a pasar de mí todo el turno, contaré lo que ocurra.


----------



## Paco12346 (12 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y mañana, a remar otra vez.
> Coincido con la chortina de 19 que me perreó en la discoteca y luego la pifié totalmente.
> Mi teoría es que va a pasar de mí todo el turno, contaré lo que ocurra.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en casa, chavales.
> Noche muy dura a nivel personal, me ha servido para darme cuenta que no soy atractivo para varias mujeres que me gustaban de verdad.
> He tenido opciones de follar con la gorda hasta el final, de hecho me dijo que quería venirse conmigo pero he pasado.
> He visto MALDAD en algunas mujeres, viendo como tras rechazar bailar commigo inmediatamente se iban a bailar perreando a lo guarro con el que estaba más cerca.
> ...


----------



## qpow (13 Dic 2022)

En mi galera finalmente no hay cena de Navidad, como cabía esperar. Lo que no es normal es estar en la galera perjudicando al de al lado y luego de risas en la cena como si nada pasara, demasiada hipocresía.


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

Vamos acercándonos al fracanavidades
Otra noche vieja sin follar


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Exactamente, porque no llego a final de mes y ya estoy harta



Vaya trolll más malo eres.


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Vamos acercándonos al fracanavidades
> Otra noche vieja sin follar



Tiene toda la pinta, amigo Murray.


----------



## McNulty (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Exactamente, porque no llego a final de mes y ya estoy harta



Búscate un Fargo de la vida paquita, chúpasela bien y quizá te quiera mantener solo para que le des abracitos cada noche.

Invierte en tu cuerpo, ve al gym, ponte tetas, aliméntate bien, comprate ropa de zorrona e instálate Tinder. Incluso sin todo eso, ve al tinder directamente, y pones en la descripción, ''busco tíos que solo cobren 2000 euros para arriba'' o si quieres menos directa ''busco hombre con estabilidad económica'', o en modo destroyer ''no quiero pobretones de la vida y busco enamorarme''. Te lo vas camelando poco a poco, no te entregues en la primera cita, y si te lo buscas virgen mejor. Luego si te cansas de él, le puedes viogenear y pillar paguita.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Búscate un Fargo de la vida paquita, chúpasela bien y quizá te quiera mantener solo para que le des abracitos cada noche.
> 
> Invierte en tu cuerpo, ve al gym, ponte tetas, aliméntate bien, comprate ropa de zorrona e instálate Tinder. Incluso sin todo eso, ve al tinder directamente, y pones en la descripción, ''busco tíos que solo cobren 2000 euros para arriba'' o si quieres menos directa ''busco hombre con estabilidad económica'', o en modo destroyer ''no quiero pobretones de la vida y busco enamorarme''. Te lo vas camelando poco a poco, no te entregues en la primera cita, y si te lo buscas virgen mejor. Luego si te cansas de él, le puedes viogenear y pillar paguita.



Los tíos no son tontos, no pagan ni un café, a más joven sea más rata, y menos gana y más "feminista" , es decir "a medias". Ya conté una anécdota de este verano con un chortino que buscaba cubearme. Yo bebía agua pues remaba al otro día y tampoco quería pasarme, además que ya llevaba dos copas y había que ahorrar. Total que la rata inmunda me insiste "yo te invito va" , " pero agua de que? Agua para las flores" total que pedí un copazo y el pidio otro. Cuando llega la hora de pagar me dice que "no le va la tarjeta" "que ya me hará bizum" y se lo tuve que pagar yo, que era lo que quería desde el principio. Que chusma y que asco dan....ese es el nivel. A mi no me ratea un tío más en mi puta vida, que les den POR CULO. Tuve que gastar el doble sin venir a cuento. Menudo cabron. Ya no es que no te inviten, es que encima les tienes que invitar tu. Todavía me acuerdo de lo que hizo y me pillo un cabreo de la ostia. Increíble. Si no llevas un duro te jodes y no bebés hijo de puta.


----------



## McNulty (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los tíos no son tontos, no pagan ni un café, a más joven sea más rata, y menos gana y más "feminista" , es decir "a medias". Ya conté una anécdota de este verano con un chortino que buscaba cubearme. Yo bebía agua pues remaba al otro día y tampoco quería pasarme, además que ya llevaba dos copas y había que ahorrar. Total que la rata inmunda me insiste "yo te invito va" , " pero agua de que? Agua para las flores" total que pedí un copazo y el pidio otro. Cuando llega la hora de pagar me dice que "no le va la tarjeta" "que ya me hará bizum" y se lo tuve que pagar yo, que era lo que quería desde el principio. Que chusma y que asco dan....ese es el nivel. A mi no me ratea un tío más en mi puta vida, que les den POR CULO. Tuve que gastar el doble sin venir a cuento. Menudo cabron



jaja te hizo el lío el shortino.

Lo de pagar es cierto, el otro día quedé con una venezolana y me decía que los uropedos éramos unos agarrados. Los panchos son mucho más pagafantas que nosotros.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> jaja te hizo el lío el shortino.
> 
> Lo de pagar es cierto, el otro día quedé con una venezolana y me decía que los uropedos éramos unos agarrados. Los panchos son mucho más pagafantas que nosotros.



Sois unos ratas miserables. Eso se hace? Decir que invitas tu y luego que no tienes dinero o inventar una excusa? Es que no tenéis vergüenza? Vamos yo pagué porque si tengo vergüenza, pero en la puta vida se me ocurre hacer algo así a nadie. Es para decirle " pues ahora te lo metes por el culo, o tirarla al suelo, yo la.pago, pero esta no te la bebes. Eso tenía que haber hecho, si además me.ghosteo porque no le quise hacer el apaño esa noche. Hijos de la gran puta....


----------



## McNulty (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Sois unos ratas miserables. Eso se hace? Decir que invitas tu y luego que no tienes dinero o inventar una excusa? Es que no tenéis vergüenza?



Los shortinos no tienen un duro, viven con sus padres hasta los treintaytantos. Tu mercado está en los cuarentones, esos manejan más pasta y están más desesperados.

Ábrete el tinder y deja de comer bollos paquita.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los shortinos no tienen un duro, viven con sus padres hasta los treintaytantos. Tu mercado está en los cuarentones, esos manejan más pasta y están más desesperados.
> 
> Ábrete el tinder y deja de comer bollos paquita.



Ese sí trabajaba, pero claro, hay que pagar los viajecitos a México y las camisetas Calvin Klein para que parezca que te sobra la pasta y luego ratear a las mujeres para no gastar un duro cuando sales.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Pero claro como cojones me iba a pensar yo que alguien puede ser tan miserable? No me lo esperaba. Tiene pinta de ser algo que hace con frecuencia, las tías por vergüenza pagan.Ahora pienso que tenía que habersela tirado por la cabeza y que me pegue si quiere, que salgamos en el puto Telediario, pero no vas a volver a ratear a nadie mas.


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta, amigo Murray.




Hasta los abuelos flipan, no comprenden que pasa, ellos que pillaron todos de jóvenes e incluso ahora en los bailes las viudas y viudos van a deguello...

Deben estar flipando , vaya época de mierda estos años que época más mala nos ha tocado joder


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hasta los abuelos flipan, no comprenden que pasa, ellos que pillaron todos de jóvenes e incluso ahora en los bailes las viudas y viudos van a deguello...
> 
> Deben estar flipando , vaya época de mierda estos años que época más mala nos ha tocado joder



Nuestros mayores no eran unos degenerados y respetaban a las mujeres.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Los tíos de hoy son pura chusma. Me decía que nos fuéramos de viaje a París, que le encantaba como pareja, un montón de tonterías para meterla y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, sin ningún tipo de vergüenza ni remordimientos. Son lo puto peor y ojalá se pudran.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Búscate un Fargo de la vida paquita, chúpasela bien y quizá te quiera mantener solo para que le des abracitos cada noche.
> 
> Invierte en tu cuerpo, ve al gym, ponte tetas, aliméntate bien, comprate ropa de zorrona e instálate Tinder. Incluso sin todo eso, ve al tinder directamente, y pones en la descripción, ''busco tíos que solo cobren 2000 euros para arriba'' o si quieres menos directa ''busco hombre con estabilidad económica'', o en modo destroyer ''no quiero pobretones de la vida y busco enamorarme''. Te lo vas camelando poco a poco, no te entregues en la primera cita, y si te lo buscas virgen mejor. Luego si te cansas de él, le puedes viogenear y pillar paguita.



¿Eso aprendiste en The Wire, McNulty? Jajaja. 
Había unas necesidades básicas que cubrir en la pirámide esa de Maslow y el tema sexual te aparece en dos de los niveles. 
Luego hay cosas como la realización personal, la moralidad... 
A lo que voy; vivimos en la creencia de que vivimos en una sociedad que nos proporciona de todo y no es así; falta mucho y lo que hay, a veces, no satisface.


----------



## McNulty (13 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Eso aprendiste en The Wire, McNulty? Jajaja.
> Había unas necesidades básicas que cubrir en la pirámide esa de Maslow y el tema sexual te aparece en dos de los niveles.
> Luego hay cosas como la realización personal, la moralidad...
> A lo que voy; vivimos en la creencia de que vivimos en una sociedad que nos proporciona de todo y no es así; falta mucho y lo que hay, a veces, no satisface.



Ese ''falta mucho'' solo está en tu cabeza. El camino de la insatisfacción perpetua es el camino hacia ninguna parte.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Dic 2022)

Todavía no entiendo porque Fargo no ha echado un polvo a la gorda... parece hasta simpática, lo de no te enamores parece una broma simpática.

Hoy he descubierto que tengo una amistad transgeneracional ( 15 años) y bueno para clarificar como piensan las mujeres la chavala de 29 me ha hablado sobre si un tío de 36 es muy viejo para ella ( su novio), porque según su opinión y la de su amiga "no aguantan de fiesta", está muy claro que las tías siempre están buscándote fallos.

Además el otro se ha ido a su pueblo a nosequé, he aprovechado para manifestar que tengo rabo diciéndole "como se va teniendo una tía como tú aquí, yo no me habría ido" ( claro que no , yo la estaría follando como una perraputa, que pueblo ni que, también he mencionado que aguanto de afters), solo he metido una ficha en toda la semana pero se ha quedado todo pensativa, no pillare pero le he metido un torpedo en la línea de flotación al maromo.


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Todavía no entiendo porque Fargo no ha echado un polvo a la gorda... parece hasta simpática, lo de no te enamores parece una broma simpática.



Porque está muy gorda, aunque tiene 22 años con la gracia natural que tienen todas a esa edad.
Luego cumplen años y se les estropea el carácter, se vuelven resabiadas y cabronas como las brujas de los cuentos.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Porque está muy gorda, aunque tiene 22 años con la gracia natural que tienen todas a esa edad.
> Luego cumplen años y se les estropea el carácter, se vuelven resabiadas y cabronas como las brujas de los cuentos.



Y es para menos? En cuanto descubren que lo de los cuentos ya No existe.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los tíos de hoy son pura chusma. Me decía que nos fuéramos de viaje a París, que le encantaba como pareja, un montón de tonterías para meterla y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo, sin ningún tipo de vergüenza ni remordimientos. Son lo puto peor y ojalá se pudran.



Los demás no tienen la culpa de que seas una puta guarra subnormal


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2022)

Una cosa es segura, mañana a remar otra vez.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Los demás no tienen la culpa de que seas una puta guarra subnormal



A pastar misógino de mierda


----------



## qpow (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una cosa es segura, mañana a remar otra vez.



Yo casi terminando y mañana al lío otra vez.


----------



## hartman4 (13 Dic 2022)

todavia de baja por tendinitis en la rodilla me ha llamado la aseguradora de la empresa(asepeyo) para que lleve informes medicos pasado mañana total mi contrato termina el 28 y solo he mejorado un 5%.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Una cosa es segura, mañana a remar otra vez.



Yo mañana no remo


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> @Fargo pon una foto de una gorda similar que encuentres por ahí, es para hacernos una idea de la dimensión del asunto


----------



## qpow (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1291399



Dios mío, como una persona tan joven puede estar así.


----------



## qpow (13 Dic 2022)

Disfruta de tu tiempo libre, aprovecha y VIVE. 

Remar lo justo. Aprende idiomas, haz lo que quieras pero que no te suponga un problema.


----------



## qpow (13 Dic 2022)

Yo no hubiera ido aunque se hubiese celebrado la cena.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1291399



Si hombre como va a estar así con 22 tu flipas no le ha dado tiempo


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Iba a hacer la coña de que con dos copas de más una gorda ya no parece tan gorda, pero eso es otro nivel.
> 
> ¿Cómo hicisteis para que entrara en el Audi?



No hay gorda solo cubatas de menos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Porque está muy gorda, aunque tiene 22 años con la gracia natural que tienen todas a esa edad.
> Luego cumplen años y se les estropea el carácter, se vuelven resabiadas y cabronas como las brujas de los cuentos.



Cuanto es muy gorda, menos de 70 kilos es perfectamente follable si carga buenas tetas y es guapa.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que sí nos bombardearan con gordas todos los días la gente se condicionaría para que le gusten las gordas. Igual que pasa ahora con las tías que no tienen tetas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1291399



Puf, eso es nivel ballenero, no gordibuena, entiendo que no te la hayas tirado.

Yo estuve con una que me gustaba más con 70 kilos que delgada pero no tenía tripa y tenía cadera y unas berzas como mi cabeza además era guapa y se arreglaba mucho, pero no era tipo ballena como esa.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Puf, eso es nivel ballenero, no gordibuena, entiendo que no te la hayas tirado.
> 
> Yo estuve con una que me gustaba más con 70 kilos que delgada pero no tenía tripa y tenía cadera y unas berzas como mi cabeza además era guapa y se arreglaba mucho, pero no era tipo ballena como esa.



A las buenas gordas jajajajajajajaja


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1291399



Está se pone encima y revienta al farguito


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A las buenas gordas jajajajajajajaja




Mi ex se parece a Anastasia Lux (actriz guarra) de joven un poco más delgada.

Si, desde que estuve con esa a veces veo porno de gordas de las delgadas, follaba como una leona.


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Iba a hacer la coña de que con dos copas de más una gorda ya no parece tan gorda, pero eso es otro nivel.
> 
> ¿Cómo hicisteis para que entrara en el Audi?



Hizo el asiento para atrás antes de subirse, esto que cuento es verídico.
Debe estar acostumbrada a hacer eso cuando se sube a los coches, yo tenîa las manos apoyadas en el volante y me quedé flipando.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hizo el asiento para atrás antes de subirse, esto que cuento es verídico.
> Debe estar acostumbrada a hacer eso cuando se sube a los coches, yo tenîa las manos apoyadas en el volante y me quedé flipando.



Es que si es como de la foto es demasiado gorda incluso para que te vean con ella por la calle, siempre alguien puede sospechar que te la follas.

Te baja el caché un huevo, aunque siendo persona, la gorda es un ser con sentimientos.


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hizo el asiento para atrás antes de subirse, esto que cuento es verídico.
> Debe estar acostumbrada a hacer eso cuando se sube a los coches, yo tenîa las manos apoyadas en el volante y me quedé flipando.



Jajajajajajaja por la noche todos los gatos son pardos fargo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Dic 2022)

La placita es un asiento en el Olimpo. Luego simplemente puedes jugar como los dioses haciendo putadas a los repugnantes remeros.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo sería una quedada entre los miembros de este jilo?

jojojojo BRVTAL


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que la historia de la gorda es inventada. Que esté llama gorda a cualquiera que no pese 40k


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo creo que sí nos bombardearan con gordas todos los días la gente se condicionaría para que le gusten las gordas. Igual que pasa ahora con las tías que no tienen tetas



Una cosa es esto:







incluso esto:






Pero la de Fargo es que es infollable joder


----------



## pacopalotes (13 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Una cosa es esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291475
> 
> ...



Pero como va a estar como una bombona con 20 años que esas fotos son mentira esa foto es de una cuarentona


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Dic 2022)

Uno contando sus miserias, otro sus chupadas de polla a Putin, otra (loca) relatando su vivencia en un zulo y que nadie la preña y se le pasa el arroz. Por suerte alguien se sacaría la POLLA en la mesa diciendo que ÉL TIENE PLACITA

la loca del zulo trataría de violarlo esa noche. El semen de poseedor de PLACITA vale oro


----------



## pacopalotes (14 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Uno contando sus miserias, otro sus chupadas de polla a Putin, otra (loca) relatando su vivencia en un zulo y que nadie la preña y se le pasa el arroz. Por suerte alguien se sacaría la POLLA en la mesa diciendo que ÉL TIENE PLACITA
> 
> la loca del zulo trataría de violarlo esa noche. El semen de poseedor de PLACITA vale oro



ese muerto de hambre no va a conseguir nada


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

Decid lo que querais en este jilo, me importa un huevo de pato, pero yo me follaria a esta chortina pizprieta con pinta de no haberse lavado el chumino en una semana.


----------



## Carpulux (14 Dic 2022)

Joder Fargo, yo tenia otra imagen cuando hablabas de una gorda… 

Se me ha venido todo abajo. Caguen sos, esa sí no estuviera así pasaría de ti y lo sabes. Lo bueno que tiene es que será maja y te tratará mejor que ninguna.

Has hecho una buena obra social llevándola a la cena, pero cuidado para pasar la itv ahora. Pasando de soñar con chortis a esto. Sólo de pensarlo se hace duro.

Y todas las de la banderita canaria donde están ¿eh?. Se confundieron de isla o que.

Oye ¿la charo aquella fue a la cena?. Imagino que no.


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Joder Fargo, yo tenia otra imagen cuando hablabas de una gorda…
> 
> Se me ha venido todo abajo. Caguen sos, esa sí no estuviera así pasaría de ti y lo sabes. Lo bueno que tiene es que será maja y te tratará mejor que ninguna.
> 
> ...



Puta chimosa


----------



## Karlova (14 Dic 2022)

he visto la foto y tenías razón, no todo es justificable por tratar de meterla


----------



## Carpulux (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Puta chimosa



¿De dónde te escapaste mono?, controla tus impulsos. Esto es un FORO, por si no te habías enterao.


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Joder Fargo, yo tenia otra imagen cuando hablabas de una gorda…
> 
> Se me ha venido todo abajo. Caguen sos, esa sí no estuviera así pasaría de ti y lo sabes. Lo bueno que tiene es que será maja y te tratará mejor que ninguna.
> 
> ...



No fue a la cena al final.


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

Señores, no quería contarlo porque me parece tan improbable como que me toque el euromillón, pero necesito contarlo.
La chortina de 19 años con la que estuve bailando en la discoteca después de la cena de empresa.....he coincidido 2 días con ella en el curro y está "tontita" conmigo.
En fin, no quiero hacerme ilusiones porque ya soy un perro viejo y me he llevado muchos palos, pero cada vez que me mira y me jijajea os juro que me hace sentir como cuando tenîa su edad.
Madre mía, qué buena está y qué viejo estoy.


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Decid lo que querais en este jilo, me importa un huevo de pato, pero yo me follaria a esta chortina pizprieta con pinta de no haberse lavado el chumino en una semana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291506
> 
> ...



La chorti de la que estoy hablando está más buena que esa.


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La chorti de la que estoy hablando está más buena que esa.



Los caminos del chortismo son inexcrutables.


----------



## qpow (14 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La chorti de la que estoy hablando está más buena que esa.



Puedes ilustrarnos con algún ejemplo?


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

No sé si invitarla a ir al cine, qué pensáis?


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

Lo único es que trabajo con ella y la veo todos los días.


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

Otra cosa, no entiendo por qué cuando te dan calabazas luego te tratan como un ser insignificante.
Es que ni saludan, lo vivo todos los días en mi curro con una chortina que me lancé hace tiempo y ahora me esquiva pasando por al lado cuando coincide conmigo.
No solo eso, cuando me ve tonteando con otras se pone a hablarles mal de mí.
Es como si esta tía lo ùnico que pretendiera es que me vayan mal las cosas.
Algùn experto que me aclare esta cuestión?


----------



## Onesimo39 (14 Dic 2022)

Maldito heteropatriarcal opresor... Como osas hablar mal de tus amos blanquito?


----------



## Mindszenty (14 Dic 2022)

Fracamiercoles


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)

Mañana de 14 a 22, no he podido cambiar la tarde por una mañana.
Por lo tanto, no me queda otra que levantarme mañana con la idea de que en un rato iré a trabajar y luego limitarme a trabajar todo el día para salir agotado del curro a las tantas.
El turno de tarde acelera la DERROICIÓN.


----------



## Fargo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No sé si invitarla a ir al cine, qué pensáis?



Igual es ir muy a saco. Deberías tantear el terreno, tratar de conocerla más e investigar qué "inquietudes" tiene, qué le gusta, etc. Eso lo puedes ir recopilando en el trabajo y cuando tengas una idea más o menos clara, puedes proponerle planes tipo dar un paseo, un cine si sabes el tipo de películas que le gustan, salir en bicicleta o cualquier actividad normal.


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo único es que trabajo con ella y la veo todos los días.



Más razón para ir con prudencia. Ahora es más importante que nunca no aparentar estar necesitado. Aprovecha que la vas a ver a diario para tener encuentros con ella, sacarle temas de conversación, indagar más acerca de ella poco a poco sin que llegue a ser un interrogatorio. Muestra indiferencia.


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Igual es ir muy a saco. Deberías tantear el terreno, tratar de conocerla más e investigar qué "inquietudes" tiene, qué le gusta, etc. Eso lo puedes ir recopilando en el trabajo y cuando tengas una idea más o menos clara, puedes proponerle planes tipo dar un paseo, un cine si sabes el tipo de películas que le gustan, salir en bicicleta o cualquier actividad normal.



Si eso ya lo hago, la veo todos los días.
Falta dar el siguiente paso, que es el más complicado: pasar del colegueo inocente a decirle de quedar un día fuera del curro solos ella y yo.
Varias del curro me han dado calabazas en este punto.


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Si por ejemplo le gusta salir al campo, un sábado o un día que casualmente libréis los dos le puedes decir: Voy a ir tal día a X sitio y he pensado que si te apetece me podrías acompañar.

Pero tienes que dar a entender que tú igualmente vas a ir, con ella o sin ella. Que te vea con seguridad, que no vas a alterar tus planes en función de lo que te diga.


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si por ejemplo le gusta salir al campo, un sábado o un día que casualmente libréis los dos le puedes decir: Voy a ir tal día a X sitio y he pensado que si te apetece me podrías acompañar.
> 
> Pero tienes que dar a entender que tú igualmente vas a ir, con ella o sin ella. Que te vea con seguridad, que no vas a alterar tus planes en función de lo que te diga.



Y si te dice que no y al día siguiente te pregunta: ¿Qué tal la excursión Fargo? Le dices que muy bien, que al final me acompañó mi amiga Pacopalotes (por darle un toque de humor al post) para dar a entender que hay más tías en tu vida, que eres un tipo solicitado.


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si por ejemplo le gusta salir al campo, un sábado o un día que casualmente libréis los dos le puedes decir: Voy a ir tal día a X sitio y he pensado que si te apetece me podrías acompañar.



Al campo en una primera cita?
Raro, yo había pensado en un centro comercial, con cine y sitios para cenar.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

fARGO tio que cojones me esstas contando ese es el turno qtengo yo para todo el mes, me estas derroyendo no creo que sea para tanto, a mi me gusta no ser esclave del despertador y comer a gusto


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al campo en una primera cita?
> Raro, yo había pensado en un centro comercial, con cine y sitios para cenar.



Bueno, es un ejemplo. Quien dice campo, dice a dar un paseo por la playa o a ver un acantilado. Pero antes de decidir a dónde ir, tienes que averiguar primero a dónde le gusta ir o qué le gusta hacer para adaptar la situación.


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> fARGO tio que cojones me esstas contando ese es el turno qtengo yo para todo el mes, me estas derroyendo no creo que sea para tanto, a mi me gusta no ser esclave del despertador y comer a gusto



El turno de tarde es una putísima mierda propia de esclavos senegaleses.
Levantarte, pensar que en un rato vas a remar, trabajar todo el día y cuando salgas ya se acabò el día y no tendrás energía para hacer nada porque la gastaste trabajando.


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al campo en una primera cita?
> Raro, yo había pensado en un centro comercial, con cine y sitios para cenar.



Eso es muy típico, ir a un sitio chulo de tu isla tiene un toque diferente, tienes que diferenciarte de la mayoría. Lo importante es estar con ella y tener momentos para poder conversar y tratar de conocerla más.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El turno de tarde es una putísima mierda propia de esclavos senegaleses.
> Levantarte, pensar que en un rato vas a remar, trabajar todo el día y cuando salgas ya se acabò el día y no tendrás energía para hacer nada porque la gastaste trabajando.



tu sique no tienes energia porque te levantascomo un puto zumbi, remas sin pensar,y despuestetiras en el sofaecho mierda a esperarquepasaen las horas o dormir la siesta para volver a remar, completamente inconsciente y sin poder pensar.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

lo a gusto que estoy en mi camita cuando mas frio hace, me levanto tranquile, me arreglo, hago de comer y salgo ya con el solecito en su apogeo, y vengo a casa cuando se pone el sol. cuando vas de mñanas yestas muerto en vida yreventado sin descansar bien parece queestas saliendo deun after con todo el solano


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (15 Dic 2022)

Hoy mi jefa ha dicho que no quiere que se vaya del chiringuito nadie y Charo la que me calentaba la polla ha comentado que me puedo ir yo ( interino) pero que estoy tranquilo, porque "no me gusta mi trabajo y estaría mejor en Mercadona"

Me ha preguntado y le he dicho que depende del día, luego me he ido a reírme en su cara... 

Hoy he trabajado 4 horas efectivas y he hecho más que las inútiles estás "titulares" que no sé porque pollas me preguntan cosas si yo nunca he estudiado la oposición.

Si me voy tengo vacaciones pagadas dos años.


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

Otra vez no puedo dormir, malas noches pensando en la galera, ansiedad, no se cómo el farguito está como una rosa a las 6 de la mañana. Nadie me abraza ni me da cariño y eso me está derroyendo, zulos, galeras, derroicion eso es todo


----------



## Armando Kasitas (15 Dic 2022)

Bueno, turno acabado. Ahora, unos días de merecido descanso. 
He guardado el remo de la galera y he sacado el de la zodiac...


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> lo a gusto que estoy en mi camita cuando mas frio hace, me levanto tranquile, me arreglo, hago de comer y salgo ya con el solecito en su apogeo, y vengo a casa cuando se pone el sol. cuando vas de mñanas yestas muerto en vida yreventado sin descansar bien parece queestas saliendo deun after con todo el solano



Te levantas, comes, vas a trabajar y vuelves de noche.
Eso es el turno de tarde, lo peor que se ha inventado.
Hoy de 14 a 22, puta vida tete.


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te levantas, comes, vas a trabajar y vuelves de noche.
> Eso es el turno de tarde, lo peor que se ha inventado.
> Hoy de 14 a 22, puta vida tete.



Yo estoy de lunes a viernes de 15:00 a 23:00 esta semana, y el finde me lo como enterito con 12 horas cada día de 7:00 a 19:00


----------



## Carpulux (15 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si por ejemplo le gusta salir al campo, un sábado o un día que casualmente libréis los dos le puedes decir: Voy a ir tal día a X sitio y he pensado que *si te apetece me podrías acompañar*.
> 
> Pero tienes que dar a entender que tú igualmente vas a ir, con ella o sin ella. Que te vea con seguridad, que no vas a alterar tus planes en función de lo que te diga.



Creo que esto no funciona eh, vale más decirle ¿vienes?, y si te dice que no pues la carga sobre la decisión es de ella. Si en cambio le dices _"si te apetece",_ le das a ella el poder de decidir sobre ti, que en los términos putamierda de estos tiempos es de _"perdedor"_.

Yo te entiendo, pero en fin, hoy en día hay que hacer hasta malabares incluso para que vean que estás ahí. La burbuja es brutal. Ellas sólo tienen que sonreír...



Fargo dijo:


> Al campo en una primera cita?
> Raro, yo había pensado en un centro comercial, con cine y sitios para cenar.



Los gurús de puta mierda dicen que nada de cine en la primera cita. Que lo bueno es _"tomarse un café"_ y en torno a 30 min, no más.

A mí la idea del cine es la que siempre tengo en la cabeza también te digo, nunca se dio porque no suelen aceptar.


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Los gurús de puta mierda dicen que nada de cine en la primera cita. Que lo bueno es _"tomarse un café"_ y en torno a 30 min, no más.
> 
> A mí la idea del cine es la que siempre tengo en la cabeza también te digo, nunca se dio porque no suelen aceptar.



Yo había pensado en un paseo por el centro comercial, entrar en alguna tienda de ropa, jijajear en plan informal y si estamos cómodos cenar algo en BK o KFC.
Lo veo menos comprometido para ella, y tampoco me gastaría mucho dinero en cualquier caso.


----------



## qpow (15 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Creo que esto no funciona eh, vale más decirle ¿vienes?, y si te dice que no pues la carga sobre la decisión es de ella. Si en cambio le dices _"si te apetece",_ le das a ella el poder de decidir sobre ti, que en los términos putamierda de estos tiempos es de _"perdedor"_.
> 
> Yo te entiendo, pero en fin, hoy en día hay que hacer hasta malabares incluso para que vean que estás ahí. La burbuja es brutal. Ellas sólo tienen que sonreír...
> 
> ...



Interesante observación, gracias por corregirme y mejorar lo que pretendía decir.

Tienes razón, la de cosas que hay que hacer para llamar la atención de una endiosada que tendrá decenas de pretendientes a cada cual más original.

Es realmente agotador.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (15 Dic 2022)

Tras reflexionarlo mucho y sufrir otro abuso más, y de los grandes, el cual ha quedado impune debido a las abisales tragaderas de los putos zombies sistémicos con los que trabajo, *he decidido que voy a sabotear la empresa para la que trabajo*. Iré paulatinamente reduciendo mi rendimiento hasta trabajar por debajo del mínimo exigible; asi que comienza oficialmente mi _*quiet quit*_, como dicen los anglocojones. Ya he comenzado a informar de manera confusa y ambigüa a los usuarios para que sus errores persistan "ligeramente", estoy transfiriendo llamadas a departamentos "ligeramente" equivocados, y si me llega algo en inglés, les digo en perfecto _Oxford English_ que llamen otro puto día, que yo no estoy autorizado a hablar mi segundo idioma y que el servicio de atención en inglés no está disponible (esto a veces ocurre en la vida real y resulta surrealista). Las charos de control de llamadas no entienden ni papa de idiomas, así que _I'm good_. 

*Haré todo lo posible para sembrar el caos y la confusión. *Yo, ya en su momento, le comuniqué a la jefa y mis superioras lo que pienso de esta pestilente empresa y su retorcida y sociopática ética de trabajo, por lo que sé a ciencia cierta que no se me va renovar el contrato de sustitución que tengo (y que desconozco cuándo tiene lugar su extinción, al igual que ocurre con las ejecuciones por condenas a pena capital en Japón) a pesar de que he realizado mi trabajo de manera exquisita hasta el día de hoy en unas condiciones personales lamentables debido a ciertas dolencias que sufro. Pero, me guardo un as en la manga: no podrán despedirme ipsofacto con procedente pues he recabado pruebas con las que puedo demostrar que trabajé sin contrato durante varios meses y esto, esta panda de chupapollas mamadores de polla empresauria, lo sabe perfectamente. 

Por último, también puedo demostrar que el Dpto. de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales se ha follado a pelo los derechos del trabajador una y otra vez aferrándose a los orwellianos protocolos covid, lo cual ya dictó el supremo en varios fallos que es ilegal. Yo mismo tengo abierto un "contencioso" pues pedí ampliar remoto de 80% a 100% por problemas de salud y no se me está ni dando respuesta pues alegan que debo estar embarazo, tener más de 60 años o tener un puto sida para que se tengan en cuenta la solicitud. *Psicópatas*. Por último, varios de los servicios que ofrecemos son fraudulentos pues el producto-servicio final no se ajusta en realidad a lo acordado. Esto último es más difícil de probar pero podría dar mucho juego en el futuro si se pusieran las cosas feas gracias a las RRSS o páginas como Glassdoor donde es posible exponer lo más turbio de la empresa. *Tengo mierda por un tubo lista en la recámara.*

Seguiré recabando todas las pruebas que pueda, continuaré maquinando nuevas formas de sembrar el caos y les mantendré informados, caballeros. Gracias por leerme y mucho ánimo a todos los remeros, si somos inteligentes y actuamos con cautela es posible llevar a cabo la vindicta e irse con la cabeza bien alta. Quizás perderemos el empleo pero iremos prestos al bote salvavidas del paro y buscaremos otro barco al que saltar para continuar nuestra incesante búsqueda de algo mejor... y lo más importante, *nuestra dignidad e integridad habrán quedarán intactas. *


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

Tengo depresion, siempre sola siempre sola que desesperanza, hasta en la galera me dicen que me hace falta un novio


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo estoy de lunes a viernes de 15:00 a 23:00 esta semana, y el finde me lo como enterito con 12 horas cada día de 7:00 a 19:00



De 7 a 9 brutal es que los remeros no tenemos vida, pobre de aquel desdichado que no tenga ni una pareja que mire por el


----------



## pacopalotes (15 Dic 2022)

Tengo miedo de caer en el alcoholismo, la soledad me está destruyendo, cómo no tengo casa no puedo tener un perrito ni nada, y yo sin cariño no quiero vivir, nada tiene sentido, que me cuelguen que me cuelguen y acaben con mi sufrimiento


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo miedo de caer en el alcoholismo, la soledad me está destruyendo, cómo no tengo casa no puedo tener un perrito ni nada, y yo sin cariño no quiero vivir,


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Tras reflexionarlo mucho y sufrir otro abuso más, y de los grandes, el cual ha quedado impune debido a las abisales tragaderas de los putos zombies sistémicos con los que trabajo, he decidido que voy a sabotear la empresa para la que trabajo. *Iré paulatinamente reduciendo mi rendimiento hasta trabajar por debajo del mínimo exigible;*



Bienvenido al club, en ese punto estamos muchos del hilo.


----------



## Fargo (15 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pues ahora tengo 3 noches el finde.
Me vendrá bien, ha sido una semana muy movidita tras la resaca de la cena de empresa.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Dic 2022)

MI EMPRENDIMIENTO: VOY A ESTAR ESTUDIANDO DURANTE LOS PRÓXIMOS 20 AÑOS A DISTANCIA


Así es, voy a pasarme las próximas dos décadas estudiando a distancia. Este país es tan turbio y esta tan destrozado que paso de invertir ni un solo euro en crear ninguna empresa. Prefiero estar tranquilamente (bueno, los estudios también agobian, pero más agobia aguantar jefes charos y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo depresion, siempre sola siempre sola que desesperanza, hasta en la galera me dicen que me hace falta un novio



Si es que las mujeres solo ofrecéis malos rollos y peleas estupidas. Ya ni dais hijos joder.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Si es que las mujeres solo ofrecéis malos rollos y peleas estupidas. Ya ni dais hijos joder.



Pues mátame ya no me hagas sufrir más


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Dic 2022)

Mañana tengo la "comida del infierno", nombre con el que ha sido bautizada por la abogada chorti del café, viene obligada a pelotear al personal Charil, yo he dicho varias veces que no me apetece pero al final voy.

Ni putas ganas, voy a salir volando...


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mañana tengo la "comida del infierno", nombre con el que ha sido bautizada por la abogada chorti del café, viene obligada a pelotear al personal Charil, yo he dicho varias veces que no me apetece pero al final voy.
> 
> Ni putas ganas, voy a salir volando...



Tu llevas comida o regalos a la galera? A mi es que no me nace pero quedó como una puta rata y como el culo como siempre


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mañana tengo la "comida del infierno", nombre con el que ha sido bautizada por la abogada chorti del café, viene obligada a pelotear al personal Charil, yo he dicho varias veces que no me apetece pero al final voy.
> 
> Ni putas ganas, voy a salir volando...



A ti te va la marcha.
Tiene menos peligro meterte en un río de pirañas asesinas.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ti te va la marcha.
> Tiene menos peligro meterte en un río de pirañas asesinas.



Fargo XK no puedo tener novio contesta


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Fargo XK no puedo tener novio contesta



Los que te gustan a ti tienen mejores opciones para elegir.
Los tíos de nivel alto se van con tías de nivel alto, es lo que hay.
Igual te cogen para un rato, pero te cornearán en la primera ocasión que tengan con un pivonazo.
Tendrás que bajar el listón o dedicarte a cuidar gatos callejeros, les das cobijo y te entretienes con eso.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los que te gustan a ti tienen mejores opciones para elegir.
> Los tíos de nivel alto se van con tías de nivel alto, es lo que hay.
> Igual te cogen para un rato, pero te cornearán en la primera ocasión que tengan con un pivonazo.
> Tendrás que bajar el listón o dedicarte a cuidar gatos callejeros, les das cobijo y te entretienes con eso.



Tienes razón no me gustan los feos tengo una enfermedad que hago? Es horrible vivir asi


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tienes razón no me gustan los feos tengo una enfermedad que hago? Es horrible vivir asi



El problema es que te has hecho mayor.
Las mujeres envejecen como la leche y los hombres como el vino.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que te has hecho mayor.
> Las mujeres envejecen como la leche y los hombres como el vino.



Si, soy vieja fargo. Se pasó el arroz , el barco zarpó cómo vivir ahora en esta desidia?


----------



## qpow (16 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si, soy vieja fargo. Se pasó el arroz , el barco zarpó cómo vivir ahora en esta desidia?



Un gato.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que te has hecho mayor.
> Las mujeres envejecen como la leche y los hombres como el vino.



Si claro. Sobre todo los que se que se quedan calvos y empiezan a tener problemas de salud que no son pocos. El que envejece bien es porque ya estaba bien de antes y está bien cuidado. No es que envejezcan mejor los hombres, es el factor primitivo que hace que la mujer sea muy demandada en su época de mayor fertilidad, del hombre se piden otras cosas. Es todo un factor primitivo/cultural


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Dic 2022)

@Fargo , @pacopalotes mira que yo soy negativo... pero es que vosotros dos telitaaaa 

Que será de vosotros cuando llegueis a los 45 (que me quedan 2 meses) jajajaja

Venga pongamos algo divertido:


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Un gato.



No tengo piso y nadie me lo alquila con gato o perro


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Fargo, Pacopalotes.... mira que yo soy negativo... pero es que vosotros dos telitaaaa
> 
> Venga pongamos algo divertido:



Hoy esq estoy reventada joder no puedo más una depresión de carajo


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Si claro. Sobre todo los que se que se quedan calvos y empiezan a tener problemas de salud que no son pocos. El que envejece bien es porque ya estaba bien de antes y está bien cuidado. No es que envejezcan mejor los hombres, es el factor primitivo que hace que la mujer sea muy demandada en su época de mayor fertilidad, del hombre se piden otras cosas. Es todo un factor primitivo/cultural



Gracias díselo tu qué a mí me da cosa.... Que ya no es un chortino y no está para florear


----------



## Infierno Existencial (16 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo , @pacopalotes mira que yo soy negativo... pero es que vosotros dos telitaaaa
> 
> Que será de vosotros cuando llegueis a los 45 (que me quedan 2 meses) jajajaja
> 
> Venga pongamos algo divertido:



Como no sea a base de terapia y pastillas no están muy de llegar no. A mi me gusta quejarme y lloriquear de vez en cuando, es sano, hay que soltar lastre. Pero lo de ellos es día si día también, un poco obsesivo. Que si, la vida es una mierda, y a veces parece insoportable, hay días que me quitaba de en medio. Pero luego hay otros que simplemente estás ahí, vas a tu bola, haces tu trabajo, te tomas tu momento de relax o descanso, duermes, y vuelta a empezar. No todo es sufrir mentalmente, al menos para mi es un bucle de indiferencia y momentos de depresión ocasionales.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Como no sea a base de terapia y pastillas no están muy de llegar no. A mi me gusta quejarme y lloriquear de vez en cuando, es sano, hay que soltar lastre. Pero lo de ellos es día si día también, un poco obsesivo. Que si, la vida es una mierda, y a veces parece insoportable, hay días que me quitaba de en medio. Pero luego hay otros que simplemente estás ahí, vas a tu bola, haces tu trabajo, te tomas tu momento de relax o descanso, duermes, y vuelta a empezar. No todo es sufrir mentalmente, al menos para mi es un bucle de indiferencia y momentos de depresión ocasionales.



Coincido, me pasa igual. He incluso te digo más... a veces es incluso mejor dejarse llevar por la corriente de la rutina sin pensar mucho sobre la metafísica de tu propia existencia... porque si no............ telaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, te dan ganas de cualquier cosa.

Pero ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ asi es la vida del remero.

No sé... cuando tengo momentos de pensamientos muy negativos trato de deconstruirlos lógicamente y me doy cuenta que al no tener sentido, la depresión ¡ZAS!, desaparece.... ¿Será lógica o auto-engaño?


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Como no sea a base de terapia y pastillas no están muy de llegar no. A mi me gusta quejarme y lloriquear de vez en cuando, es sano, hay que soltar lastre. Pero lo de ellos es día si día también, un poco obsesivo. Que si, la vida es una mierda, y a veces parece insoportable, hay días que me quitaba de en medio. Pero luego hay otros que simplemente estás ahí, vas a tu bola, haces tu trabajo, te tomas tu momento de relax o descanso, duermes, y vuelta a empezar. No todo es sufrir mentalmente, al menos para mi es un bucle de indiferencia y momentos de depresión ocasionales.



Llevo 8 meses contando mi día a día en este hilo.
Hay páginas donde estoy de buen humor y se nota, otros días he estado triste o rabioso y también lo he contado.
La cena de empresa pensé que me iba a derroer más, pero tras 5 días de aquel absoluto fracaso me siento como si nada, hasta me hace gracia recordar lo patoso que estuve con las mujeres.
El hilo tiene un humor negro presente desde el principio y muchos foreros me han confesado que se descojonan cuando entran aquí.
Seguiremos informando y la próxima vez que la lie en el trabajo o con las mujeres LO CONTARÉ EN EL HILO.
Vosotros también podéis contar vuestras historias, este es el bareto derroyente de moda ahora mismo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 8 meses contando mi día a día en este hilo.
> Hay páginas donde estoy de buen humor y se nota, otros días he estado triste o rabioso y también lo he contado.
> La cena de empresa pensé que me iba a derroer más, pero tras 5 días de aquel absoluto fracaso me siento como si nada, hasta me hace gracia recordar lo patoso que estuve con las mujeres.
> El hilo tiene un humor negro presente desde el principio y muchos foreros me han confesado que se descojonan cuando entran aquí.
> ...



Yo hoy me he cruzado con la rata asquerosa de RRHH.... me ha dicho "DISCREPANTE LIBRE, BUENAS TARDES"....
Ni le he mirado y le he girado la espalda y le he girado la cara, que sepa que le odio hasta lo inimaginable.

Yo tb estoy pensando en liarla en el trabajo. Quiero pirarme y desde luego lo voy a hacer, pero me gustaria
no ponerserlo fácil a la rata repulsiva asquerosa y repugnante de RRHH.

La satisfacción de girarle la cara e ignorar al HDLGP de RRHH ha sido máxima.

La próxima que voy a hacer es (ya lo hago), trabajar con un pinganillo bluetooth y escuchar música mientras curro que está prohibido y una vez ya me echo la bronca el muy HDLGP.

Pero esta vez le dire ¿Ah si? No se puede... ¿Y quien va a impedirmelo? ¿Tú? ¿El pequeño gran hombre de RRHH?
Luego ira a mi jefe más inmediato para que medie e intente convencerme de cesar en mi REBELDIA y le diré a mi jefe: Tú no te metas, esto es entre él y yo: Yo cumplo con el curro que me mandas ¿No? Pues el resto es un problema entre RRHH y yo... de nadie más.

Voy a interpretar un puto papel que no me pega para nada ni lo he echo en mi vida, porque no soy asi.... pero voy a intentar ir tras el despido aunque sea el procedente para pillar el paro aunque sea una mierda.

A ver quien puede más.... si ellos aguantando mis insolencias o yo.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Voy a interpretar un puto papel que no me pega para nada ni lo he echo en mi vida, porque no soy asi.... pero *voy a intentar ir tras el despido aunque sea el procedente para pillar el paro aunque sea una mierda.*



El procedente es muy difícil de conseguir, las grandes empresas prefieren mantener un empleado con bajo rendimiento antes que despedirle.
El único fácil de conseguir es el despido disciplinario, pero tendrás que liarla parda.
Tiene que ser muy fácil de demostrar para la empresa, para cubrirse las espaldas si los demandas luego.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

El problema es cuando sales tan agotado del trabajo que solo quieres irte a casa y no hacer más esfuerzos, entras en una espiral de trabajar y descansar, y al final no haces nada más que eso durante años.


----------



## Red Herring (16 Dic 2022)

Darle a ver en Youtube


----------



## workforfood (16 Dic 2022)

Si no estás casado ni tiene hijos remar no tiene ningún sentido te coges el IMV y a vivir. Pero eso no lo hacen ni los remeros con 50 años solteros y sin hijos el trabajo es lo que les da estabilidad y les centra en la vida Eso sí patrimonios enormes que se los quedará el estado o a familiares que detesta. Para mucha gente el trabajo es un ancla y que le da sentido pleno a su vida, mucha gente no sabe lo que hacer con todo el día libre, el trabajo para ellos es liberación.


----------



## workforfood (16 Dic 2022)

A mucha gente le quitas el trabajo y ya no saben que hacer con las 8 horas libres que tienen, no hay mejor sedante que un trabajo rutinario y que no aporta nada. Por eso nadie deja un trabajo ni solteros sin hijos ni con patrimonios que no se lo gastan ni viviendo 100 años.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Para mucha gente el trabajo es un ancla y que le da sentido pleno a su vida, mucha gente no sabe lo que hacer con todo el día libre, el trabajo para ellos es liberación.
> A mucha gente le quitas el trabajo y ya no saben que hacer con las 8 horas libres que tienen, no hay mejor sedante que un trabajo rutinario y que no aporta nada. Por eso nadie deja un trabajo ni solteros sin hijos ni con patrimonios que no se lo gastan ni viviendo 100 años.



Muy bueno tendría que ser ese trabajo para no dejarlo si te toca la lotería.
En mi trabajo la frase que más se repite es:
"Ojalá me toque el euromillón y no me vuelven a ver el pelo por aquí".
Un porcentaje muy alto rema porque no se pueden permitir dejar de remar, así de claro.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Bueno, pero has tenido tus aventuras con el Tinder y más historias.
Algunos no tienen ni eso, cuando se junta el remo con el nuncafollismo empieza la tortura del hombre.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (16 Dic 2022)

Voy a ponerme segunda pantalla con el pc y voy a juenjear plácidamente mientras atiendo llamadas desde el portátil de empresa.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 8 meses contando mi día a día en este hilo.
> Hay páginas donde estoy de buen humor y se nota, otros días he estado triste o rabioso y también lo he contado.
> La cena de empresa pensé que me iba a derroer más, pero tras 5 días de aquel absoluto fracaso me siento como si nada, hasta me hace gracia recordar lo patoso que estuve con las mujeres.
> El hilo tiene un humor negro presente desde el principio y muchos foreros me han confesado que se descojonan cuando entran aquí.
> ...



Al menos te pudiste follar a la gorda esa. Si te invitó a subir es que quería que le penetraras los bujeros, no hay otra razón. Tan fea era la desgraciada?


----------



## workforfood (16 Dic 2022)

Un remero si está casado su mujer no le va a permitir nunca su mujer que levante el remo aunque saquen un pastizal con dos sueldos al mes y tengan pagado el piso. 
Hay mucha gente que trabaja porque no saben como pasar el tiempo hay que valer para no trabajar como para trabajar y ese tema se pasa de puntillas, alguno dirá entre videojuegos y deporte ya ocupo tiempo pero eso hay que mantenerlo siempre y la gente se cansa y prefiere hacer un trabajo que le ocupe tiempo y tener horarios fijos. O sea hay mucha falsedad con el tema de remar.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Bueno, pero has tenido tus aventuras con el Tinder y más historias.
> Algunos no tienen ni eso, cuando se junta el remo con el nuncafollismo empieza la tortura del hombre.



Yo nunca ligué ni por el tinder, ni badoo, lovoo, pof, jaumo, meetic, edarling ni la puta madre que las parió. Son todas iguales, un pasafurcias donde le das me gusta o no me gusta. Ellas dan me gusta al 0.x% de hombres y el resto somos basura infraumana a sus ojos, indignos de si quiera hablarles vamos. 

En el badoo ese únicamente me escribió alguna obesa (no digo gorda, digo obesa, morlaco de 80 kilos para arriba) y poco mas. Yo un bicho de esos no lo quiero cerca, me da asco. Que se junte con otro hombre de sus características, porque si hay asco y cero atracción física no se puede hacer nada


----------



## Infierno Existencial (16 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Coincido, me pasa igual. He incluso te digo más... a veces es incluso mejor dejarse llevar por la corriente de la rutina sin pensar mucho sobre la metafísica de tu propia existencia... porque si no............ telaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, te dan ganas de cualquier cosa.
> 
> Pero ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ asi es la vida del remero.
> 
> No sé... cuando tengo momentos de pensamientos muy negativos trato de deconstruirlos lógicamente y me doy cuenta que al no tener sentido, la depresión ¡ZAS!, desaparece.... ¿Será lógica o auto-engaño?



Por eso prefiero el remo, por lo menos la rutina me distrae de mi mierda de vida. Aunque mi trabajo no es justo llamarle remar. Yo considero haber tenido mucha suerte, estoy desde casa, salvo semanas y meses puntuales hay poca carga de trabajo, y ahora que domino mejor el asunto ya no me estreso tanto. A veces cuando no hay nada de trabajo puedo tumbarme en la cama y estar con el móvil o hacer lo que me salga de la picha en la habitación. Estas cosas no son posibles en un puesto de oficina cualquiera. Si tuviera novia le diría que venga a comerme la polla un rato, pero he ahí el problema, la soledad, astenia, sin sentido de vivir, y hacer lo mismo una y otra vez sin saber a donde vas, sin ir a ninguna parte, eso es lo que jode de verdad lo que mina la puta moral para acabar deprimido.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Si tuviera novia le diría que venga a comerme la polla un rato, pero he ahí el problema, la soledad, astenia, sin sentido de vivir, y hacer lo mismo una y otra vez sin saber a donde vas, sin ir a ninguna parte, eso es lo que jode de verdad lo que mina la puta moral para acabar deprimido.



Yo estuve años de nini sin un duro y mi única amiga era mi novia, era mucho más feliz que ahora que remo, tengo ahorros y no tengo novia.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También puedes ver porno a cuenta de la empresa.



Eso ya lo hago, hamijo. Suerte que no comprueban el historial de navegación porque si no ya estaría fuera de la hempresa.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy intentando dar celos a la chortina de 19 años, ayer me di 2 abracitos con otra chorti del curro cuando se iba a ir y a ella ni la saludé.
Ojalá me confunda con un malote, seguiremos informando.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Me he agenciado un par de canciones de Quevedo para "estar en la onda" con la chortina de 19.
Mola cantiduby, eh chavales?


----------



## usuario baneado (16 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no estás casado ni tiene hijos remar no tiene ningún sentido te coges el IMV y a vivir. Pero eso no lo hacen ni los remeros con 50 años solteros y sin hijos el trabajo es lo que les da estabilidad y les centra en la vida Eso sí patrimonios enormes que se los quedará el estado o a familiares que detesta. Para mucha gente el trabajo es un ancla y que le da sentido pleno a su vida, mucha gente no sabe lo que hacer con todo el día libre, el trabajo para ellos es liberación.



Peor te lo pongo. Un compi se quedó en paro cobrando subsidio y me venía a llorar porque se sentía una mierda sin remar. 3meses estuvo así . Putos esclavos(y encima casamami de 36años a pensión completa con colacao y cama hecha)


----------



## qpow (16 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Voy a ponerme segunda pantalla con el pc y voy a juenjear plácidamente mientras atiendo llamadas desde el portátil de empresa.



Vendes algo en tu galera?


----------



## qpow (16 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> Eso ya lo hago, hamijo. Suerte que no comprueban el historial de navegación porque si no ya estaría fuera de la hempresa.



Ojito, que si usas VPN se queda todo registrado en el firewall. Otra cosa es que le den por comprobarlo.


----------



## workforfood (16 Dic 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Peor te lo pongo. Un compi se quedó en paro cobrando subsidio y me venía a llorar porque se sentía una mierda sin remar. 3meses estuvo así . Putos esclavos(y encima casamami de 36años a pensión completa con colacao y cama hecha)



Es lo que digo y casos de gente pasados los 50 sin familia ni hijos con piso propio y viviendo en el domicilio familiar y ahí están todos los días agarrados al remo. La mayoría de gente no concibe una vida sin remo (obligaciones). Es cosa de mentalidad, es muy duro para mucha gente llenar horas. Si tienes familia soltarás el remo jubilado o muerto pero el que está soltero sin hijos si rema es porque quiere.


----------



## ffss (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me he agenciado un par de canciones de Quevedo para "estar en la onda" con la chortina de 19.
> Mola cantiduby, eh chavales?


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (16 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Vendes algo en tu galera?



No, detesto el marketing, tengo demasiados escrúpulos... Lo que yo supuestamente hago en lenguaje para subnormales se conoce como _help desk_, usease, dar soluciones a usuarios. Pero, en realidad, hago además gestiones escritas, soporte técnico y facilito gritones de números y transferencias a departamentos de nivel superior donde solo hay locuciones interminables o no hay nadie al otro lado. Muchísimas de las llamadas que recibimos sabemos que no se solucionan pero interesa que llame mucha gente y estén esperando para cobrarles la llamada y ganar pasta. Trabajo bilingüe español e inglés pero no me pagan extra de idioma, tampoco me pagan como gestor (nivel 9), que es lo que me corresponde por convenio, sino como teleoperador (11). No puedo dar más información salvo decir que trabajo para una jodida panda de psicópatas y que estoy buscando manera de pillar baja médica, pillar paro y buscar remoto 100% en inglés. Si me tocan la polla les denuncio por haber estado dos meses sin contrato; les tengo cogidos por los cojones y por eso he bajado mi rendimiento de manera brutal. Saludocs, socio de galera.


----------



## qpow (16 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> No, detesto el marketing, tengo demasiados escrúpulos... Lo que yo supuestamente hago en lenguaje para subnormales se conoce como _help desk_, usease, dar soluciones a usuarios. Pero, en realidad, hago además gestiones escritas, soporte técnico y facilito gritones de números y transferencias a departamentos de nivel superior donde solo hay locuciones interminables o no hay nadie al otro lado. Muchísimas de las llamadas que recibimos sabemos que no se solucionan pero interesa que llame mucha gente y estén esperando para cobrarles la llamada y ganar pasta. Trabajo bilingüe español e inglés pero no me pagan extra de idioma, tampoco me pagan como gestor (nivel 9), que es lo que me corresponde por convenio, sino como teleoperador (11). No puedo dar más información salvo decir que trabajo para una jodida panda de psicópatas y que estoy buscando manera de pillar baja médica, pillar paro y buscar remoto 100% en inglés. Si me tocan la polla les denuncio por haber estado dos meses sin contrato; les tengo cogidos por los cojones y por eso he bajado mi rendimiento de manera brutal. Saludocs, socio de galera.



Te entiendo, yo también trabajo en una cárnica. Si estás con el convenio de Contact Center, no está muy mal pagado dentro de lo que cabe, pero no te respetan la categoría que te corresponde como suele ocurrir normalmente...


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> No puedo dar más información salvo decir que trabajo para una jodida panda de psicópatas



Todos los mandos intermedios y jefazos que he conocido eran enchufados o psicópatas, gente que trata a sus trabajadores como a números.
Últimamente veo muchos encargadillos antiguos macarras chuloputas en esos puestos, es un perfil que está en auge en las grandes empresas.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Y ahora, a remar de 23 a 07 para no perder las costumbres.


----------



## qpow (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y ahora, a remar de 23 a 07 para no perder las costumbres.



Me coges el relevo esta noche y mañana por la mañana te lo vuelvo a coger yo.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me coges el relevo esta noche y mañana por la mañana te lo vuelvo a coger yo.



Tengo todo el finde de 23 a 07, horario de DJ ibizenco pero sin chortinas.


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Rema rema maaarinero


----------



## pacopalotes (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo todo el finde de 23 a 07, horario de DJ ibizenco pero sin chortinas.



Jajajajajja


----------



## qpow (16 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo todo el finde de 23 a 07, horario de DJ ibizenco pero sin chortinas.



Yo de 7 a 19.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Dic 2022)

Fracaviernes now!!!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Dic 2022)

He ido a la comida de chiringuito y se ha sentado a mi lado "mi amor" como le llama mi parienta en coña a la amigui está medio chortina y se ha puesto a decirme cosas al oído de Charo la calienta pollas jijijeando, me ha pasado la mano por la espalda varias veces... (5) y me ha puesto las manos en los hombros otro par...

Luego me ha preguntado cosas rarísimas como si eso le ha quedado bien a mí parienta después del parto y mi récord de polvos en un día (8), muy raro ahí en la comida y he desconectado como nos hayan oído habrán flipado.

Es una amistad todo rara, luego me ha dicho que el otro no le llega... solo aguanta 3 asaltos parece ser...

Lo mejor de todo es que estoy tan pichi, ni me calienta la polla, supongo que porque me han descargado los huevos bien está semana.


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo de 7 a 19.



Pero qué turno es ese, hombre de Dios...


----------



## Fargo (16 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> He ido a la comida de chiringuito y se ha sentado a mi lado "mi amor" como le llama mi parienta en coña a la amigui está medio chortina y se ha puesto a decirme cosas al oído de Charo la calienta pollas jijijeando, me ha pasado la mano por la espalda varias veces... (5) y me ha puesto las manos en los hombros otro par...
> 
> Luego me ha preguntado cosas rarísimas como si eso le ha quedado bien a mí parienta después del parto y mi récord de polvos en un día (8), muy raro ahí en la comida y he desconectado como nos hayan oído habrán flipado.
> 
> Es una amistad todo rara, luego me ha dicho que el otro no le llega... solo aguanta 3 asaltos parece ser...



Como les gusta calentar, nunca tienen suficiente con el novio.
Toma nota para que no te encoñes mucho, ese novio podrías ser tú.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Como les gusta calentar, nunca tienen suficiente con el novio.



Me suda la polla, le da relativos celos a la parienta y me folla bastante, está semana 4 días he follado y no me pone ninguna pega.

Si eres frío tiene su punto de diversión, me ha estado diciendo cosas al oído y tal, visto desde fuera tiene que ser raro de cojones, le saco 15 años...

Me jode que antes de esto de tener más relación con ella me invitó a ir de fiesta y pase de ella porque pensé que no era en serio.

Quizá nos beneficia a los dos, ella da celos al suyo y yo a la mía o busca un padre o yo que se.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me suda la polla, le da relativos celos a la parienta y me folla bastante, está semana 4 días he follado y no me pone ninguna pega.



Permite que dude de esas estadísticas, igual que has mentido a la chorti en tu récord de polvos.
Ningùn hombre se corre 8 veces en un día Y LO SABES.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero qué turno es ese, hombre de Dios...



La galera nunca para


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Permite que dude de esas estadísticas, igual que has mentido a la chorti en tu récord de polvos.
> Ningùn hombre se corre 8 veces en un día Y LO SABES.



Yo sí, hace 14 años, los últimos dos con el rabo escocio y un poco flojo y poco volumen pero si ...


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y ahora, a remar de 23 a 07 para no perder las costumbres.



Brutal Fargo, yo mañana a remar tb a remar pero sin cambios de turno


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy 9 días de vacaciones...


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo estoy 9 días de vacaciones...



Un suertudo entre nosotros, a disfrutar amigo.
Nos darías mucha envidia si quedas con la chorti del curro, esperamos noticias.


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero qué turno es ese, hombre de Dios...



He terminado de remar hecho polvo y sólo de pensar en el madrugón de mañana no me puedo ni dormir.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> He terminado de remar hecho polvo y sólo de pensar en el madrugón de mañana no me puedo ni dormir.



Bueno señores alegren esa cara que las pagas dobles ya están aki ho ho ho!


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno señores alegren esa cara que las pagas dobles ya están aki ho ho ho!



Pagas dobles? Eso existe?


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pagas dobles? Eso existe?



El caudillo invento la paguita de navidad es a a riguo que andar palante no me digas que no tienes


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

Señores resistan los turnos, los festivos y la fría galera, Curtan esos brazos la paguita de navidad ya llega


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

Estimado remero lector del hilo, tengo un mensaje para ti:


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

Me cago en mi vida.

Esto no está pagado, interrumpir el descanso de forma tan abrupta no puede ser bueno para la salud. Y todo para poder sostener esto:







REMAD CABRONES.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me cago en mi vida.
> 
> Esto no está pagado, interrumpir el descanso de forma tan abrupta no puede ser bueno para la salud. Y todo para poder sostener esto:
> 
> ...



No te preocupes que cuando tú seas mayor, eutanasia y a tomar por culo. Te van a tratar peor q en auchwiz


----------



## Stock Option (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me cago en mi vida.
> 
> Esto no está pagado, interrumpir el descanso de forma tan abrupta no puede ser bueno para la salud. Y todo para poder sostener esto:
> 
> ...



En realidat parece CARONTE llevando a los finados a la OTRA ORILLA.


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No te preocupes que cuando tú seas mayor, eutanasia y a tomar por culo. Te van a tratar peor q en auchwiz



Lo peor de todo es que es verdad.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que es verdad.



El objetivo de estos hijos de puta es que nunca más seamos una comunidad, que nos matemos entre nosotros y nos volvamos individualistas. Una vez acabada la familia,los derechos laborales ahora van a por nuestros mayores. Que nuestros padres vivan peor que en auchwiz y a nosotros directamente nos darán matarile en cuanto no podamos remar o no seamos necesarios por H o por B. Esta sociedad da miedo. Tenemos que tener a nuestros mayores en la miseria, pasando frío y dándoles de comer en mataderos un mendrugo de pan, pero luego a darles paguitas y casas a todo el que viene, que eso sí es solidario y eso que nuestros mayores trabajaron mucho y gracias a su esfuerzo esto no es el puto tercer mundo aún, pero lo será. Me gustaría saber si la carga de las pensiones sería tan descomunal de tener derecho a ella solo nuestros mayores. Yo sospecho que, en vistas de que no hay hijos, y que cada vez seríamos menos de no ser por la inmigración, aquí viviríamos en la abundancia, con trabajos y casas de sobra. Pero si en un mercado y pais que no solo no aumenta su economía ni su tamaño obviamente no paras de meter gente, el resultado solo puede ser uno, son matemáticas simples. Pues no amigo yo no creo que el país este así por las pensiones, porque si se gasta más pero también se ingresa más que nunca. Deberían tener bastante con todos los impuestos que pagamos, que si fueran para eso serían bien empleados, además el sector da trabajo a mucha gente, también en zonas rurales. Pero claro, aquí ya se sabe cuál es el objetivo. Si no hay dinero que recorten de otras cosas y que dejen de meter gente, los boomers son otra historia, porque han permitido esto y se merecen mamar las consecuencias.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No te preocupes que cuando tú seas mayor, eutanasia y a tomar por culo. Te van a tratar peor q en auchwiz



Te dirán que es una muerte digna y entre cuatro se rularán tu herencia.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Te dirán que es una muerte digna y entre cuatro se rularán tu herencia.



Te dirán que para que quieres vivir jubilado, que eso es la muerte en vida


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Te dirán que para que quieres vivir jubilado, que eso es la muerte en vida



Y que has tenido una vida de sacrificios.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (17 Dic 2022)

Todas las fiestas trabajando de noche me voy a tirar, con 40 y largos. 

Por suerte el esfuerzo tiene su recompensa, probablemente pueda pagar el ibi este año de una sola vez. 

No desesperéis, hay luz al final del túnel.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

Además esto también enerva al remero, ver cómo paga y paga y paga su dinero no se destina a nada provechoso. Yo creo que la gente estaría contenta se saber que ajá impuestos son para que sus mayores estén bien cuidados. El remero no solo ve como la gente que llega le hace dumping , tensa el mercado inmobiliario económico y social, es que en muchas ocasiones es el mismo quien tiene que pagar la fiesta. El caudillo creo las pensiones pero no creo que pensando en darle dinero casa y bienestar a todo dios que llega, claro que eso no es sostenible, nos ha jodido.


----------



## luron (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El caudillo invento la paguita de navidad es a a riguo que andar palante no me digas que no tienes



Las pagas extra son un engaño. Me da pereza escribir, así que os pongo dos enlaces donde lo explican bien.









El absurdo y el perjuicio de cobrar las pagas extras aparte.


Es mejor el prorrateo.




laboro-spain.blogspot.com







 Nuevo Management - Las pagas extras son una estafa



Recuerdo ya hace muchos años a un amigo que en su primer empleo decía muy orgulloso que en su empresa le pagaban no dos, sino tres pagas extra y no había forma de hacerle entender que eso suponía un perjuicio para él.


----------



## Javito Putero (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Las pagas extra son un engaño. Me da pereza escribir, así que os pongo dos enlaces donde lo explican bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blablablabla mierda para subnormales que se creen muy listos.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

Lo que si estoy segura esq a los boomers no van a tener huevos se hacerles lo que nos hacen a nosotros, porque no se van a conformar, ni de vivir mal ni de dejar de ser progres.Nos van a seguir ahorcando, así acabemos en barracas y comiendo un mendrugo de pan. Y después a nosotros ya directamente sin discusión, eutanasia cuando no te puedas mantener y a correr. "Pero doctor no tenía margen de ahorro para su jubilación" "y? Que hubiera ahorrado, que bien que se iba de vacaciones y de juerga,no es mi problema"


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Las pagas extra son un engaño. Me da pereza escribir, así que os pongo dos enlaces donde lo explican bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que sí, todo lo que sea darle al remero es malo, insostenible, anti ecológico anti resiliente, una puta basura, que os den por culo. Eso de cobrar lo mismo es una idea de los liberales precisamente, seguir pagando lo mismo tengan o no paguita, pero la idea no era esa. Yo estoy contenta, no cobro lo mismo, cobro el doble. Claro que sí mi jefe fuera un palillero haría eso que dices, pagarme lo mismo de una modalidad o de otra, gracias a dios huí de eso


----------



## luron (17 Dic 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Blablablabla mierda para subnormales que se creen muy listos.



Subnormales son los que creen que es una ventaja cobrarlas de una sola vez en verano y en invierno que percibirlas prorrateadas en los doce meses del año.

Y los subnormales supinos son los que creen que las pagas extra son una especie de aguinaldo que se añade al salario anual (ncreíblemente existe gente con esa creencia).


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Subnormales son los que creen que es una ventaja cobrarlas de una sola vez en verano y en invierno que percibirlas prorrateadas en los doce meses del año.
> 
> Y los subnormales supinos son los que creen que las pagas extra son una especie de aguinaldo que se añade al salario anual (ncreíblemente existe gente con esa creencia).



No es una creencia, es que originalmente era así, y sigue siendo así en muchos sitios. Yo cobro igual que cualquier remero, la misma cantidad, que a él le supone sus pagas porque le pagan el mínimo por convenio, pero a mí aparte de eso me dan mía dos pagas. Los ignorantes sois vosotros que os la habéis tragado se perder esas dos pagas por el bien del liberalismo y del palillero. Y si, prefiero mis dos pagas. Primero te dicen que te las reparten, y luego van congelando el salario o recortando hasta dejarlo raquítico cómo está ahora, ignorante es permitir eso, porque te dicen que va a ser lo mismo. No señor, no va a ser lo mismo, es lo mismo porque se ha permitido


----------



## Javito Putero (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Subnormales son los que creen que es una ventaja cobrarlas de una sola vez en verano y en invierno que percibirlas prorrateadas en los doce meses del año.
> 
> Y los subnormales supinos son los que creen que las pagas extra son una especie de aguinaldo que se añade al salario anual (ncreíblemente existe gente con esa creencia).



La tipica monserga


----------



## luron (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro que sí, todo lo que sea darle al remero es malo, insostenible, anti ecológico anti resiliente, una puta basura, que os den por culo. Eso de cobrar lo mismo es una idea de los liberales precisamente, seguir pagando lo mismo tengan o no paguita, pero la idea no era esa. Yo estoy contenta, no cobro lo mismo, cobro el doble. Claro que sí mi jefe fuera un palillero haría eso que dices, pagarme lo mismo de una modalidad o de otra, gracias a dios huí de eso



No cobras el doble. Cobras una parte de tu sueldo con retraso pero te generan la convicción de que cobras doble.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> No cobras el doble. Cobras una parte de tu sueldo con retraso pero te generan la convicción de que cobras doble.



Claro, al palillero le viene genial tu convicción, para que parezca que te paga más cada mes, pero se ahorra dos pagas. No dudo que llevas razón es así en muchos sitios


----------



## luron (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No es una creencia, es que originalmente era así, y sigue siendo así en muchos sitios. Yo cobro igual que cualquier remero, la misma cantidad, que a él le supone sus pagas porque le pagan el mínimo por convenio, pero a mí aparte de eso me dan mía dos pagas. Los ignorantes sois vosotros que os la habéis tragado se perder esas dos pagas por el bien del liberalismo y del palillero. Y si, prefiero mis dos pagas. Primero te dicen que te las reparten, y luego van congelando el salario o recortando hasta dejarlo raquítico cómo está ahora.



Te disfrazan que tu salario es de x euros en doce meses más dos pagas extra. La realidad es que tu salario es x euros anuales repartido en 14 pagas.


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Te disfrazan que tu salario es de x euros en doce meses más dos pagas extra. La realidad es que tu salario es x euros anuales repartido en 14 pagas.



Me parece k alguien va a cobrar su cuenco de arroz pelado este mes jajajaja no señor no seré yo


----------



## luron (17 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No te das cuenta que eso ha Sido una forma de ir mermando el salario del remero hasta dejarlo al minimo



Pero es eso ha sido toda la vida. La idea con la se concibió el sistema de las pagas extra es la que viene en los dos artículos que he enlazado. 

Y la culminación es que la cuantía de las pagas extra te las prorratean a lo largo del año a efecto de base de cotización y de base imponible para la retención de IRPF y después te las pagan "limpias" (para hacer más convincente el engaño). Así que cada mes (salvo los dos meses en que percibes paga extra) estás percibiendo menos dinero neto del que realmente deberías percibir en ese momento (estás financiando a la empresa y al Estado).


----------



## pacopalotes (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Pero es eso ha sido toda la vida. La idea con la se concibió el sistema de las pagas extra es la que viene en los dos artículos que he enlazado.
> 
> Y la culminación es que la cuantía de las pagas extra te las prorratean a lo largo del año a efecto de base de cotización y de base imponible para la retención de IRPF y después te las pagan "limpias" (para hacer más convincente el engaño). Así que cada mes (salvo los dos meses en que percibes paga extra) estás percibiendo menos dinero neto del que realmente deberías percibir en ese momento (estás financiando a la empresa y al Estado).



Me parece bien. Tu a cobrar tu cuenco de arroz ni un euro más


----------



## Furymundo (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bizarroff (17 Dic 2022)

La discusión de las pagas extras a estas alturas es absurda.

Todos estáis metidos en un convenio u otro, que son provinciales y puede ser el de la hostelería, metal, comercio, industria, servicios... hay decenas de ellos. En esos convenios están recogidas unas tablas salariales. A parte de esas tablas, hay que añadir otras remuneraciones que estén recogidas en el convenio, como peligrosidad, transporte o nocturnidad, que no tienen porque cobrase si no te afectan.

En esos convenios hay unas tablas salariales, y esas son las que vienen recogidas en vuestras nóminas. Lo que cobréis de más, como pluses, incentivos, mejores voluntarias, bonus, transporte es porque lo habéis negociado vosotros o vuestro comité de empresa, o sean incentivos que de la propia empresa. A nosotros antes nos daban cesta de Navidad, pero negociamos que nos lo dieran remunerado y nos dan un cheque con 200€ dentro de una carta con una felicitación navideña, pero luego ese dinero viene en nomina como un cobro adelantado en concepto "adelanto gratificación navideña".

A lo que voy es, que se cobra lo que viene en las tablas, se cobre en 12 meses, 14 meses o 15 meses, lo único que cambia es la forma de repartirlo. En mi empresa se cobra 15 veces, 12 mensualidades mas las dos pagas extras mas una paga de beneficios en Marzo. Y te dan posibilidades de prorratear lo que quieras (yo lo tengo en 12 meses). Pero al final, se cobra absolutamente lo mismo cobres la cantidad de veces que cobres. Incluso hay gente que tiene automatizado un cobro de 500€ a día 15 de cada mes, a modo de adelanto.

Esto es así desde hace muchas décadas, la pagas extras hace mucho que desaparecieron como tales. Ahora no es mas que cada mes te quitan un porcentaje de tu sueldo para dártelo en verano o en Navidad. Para gente que no tiene dos dedos de frente, pues es un método de ahorro para las vacaciones.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Todos estáis metidos en un convenio u otro, que son provinciales y puede ser el de la hostelería, metal, comercio, industria, servicios... hay decenas de ellos. En esos convenios están recogidas unas tablas salariales.
> 
> A lo que voy es, que se cobra lo que viene en las tablas, se cobre en 12 meses, 14 meses o 15 meses, lo único que cambia es la forma de repartirlo. En mi empresa se cobra 15 veces, 12 mensualidades mas las dos pagas extras mas una paga de beneficios en Marzo. Y te dan posibilidades de prorratear lo que quieras (yo lo tengo en 12 meses). Pero al final, se cobra absolutamente lo mismo cobres la cantidad de veces que cobres. Incluso hay gente que tiene automatizado un cobro de 500€ a día 15 de cada mes, a modo de adelanto.
> 
> Esto es así desde hace muchas décadas, la pagas extras hace mucho que desaparecieron como tales. Ahora no es mas que cada mes te quitan un porcentaje de tu sueldo para dártelo en verano o en Navidad. Para gente que no tiene dos dedos de frente, pues es un método de ahorro para las vacaciones.



Mejor explicado imposible.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Todas las fiestas trabajando de noche me voy a tirar, con 40 y largos.
> 
> Por suerte el esfuerzo tiene su recompensa, probablemente pueda pagar el ibi este año de una sola vez.
> 
> No desesperéis, hay luz al final del túnel.



En mi curro hay gente que lo pide, se paga un plus por hacer el 24 y el 31.
Si no quieres sentarte a cenar con familiares que solo ves en Nochebuena y el resto del año no se acuerdan de uno, ni tan mal.


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro hay gente que lo pide, se paga un plus por hacer el 24 y el 31.
> Si no quieres sentarte a cenar con familiares que solo ves en Nochebuena y el resto del año no se acuerdan de uno, ni tan mal.



Yo pagaría este año por trabajar en esos días y no tener que juntarme con ciertas personas.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo pagaría este año por trabajar en esos días y no tener que juntarme con ciertas personas.



Coincido contigo, amigo.
A veces uno puede sentirse mucho más solo cuando está rodeado de gente.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Dic 2022)

brvtal:






Quiero compartir con vosotros la bonita costumbre navideña que tenemos con mi jefe.


Cada año el palillero se pone tonto con la paga extra y los compañeros y yo le hacemos sentirse arropado e invadido por el espíritu de la Navidad, que entre explotadores hijos de puta se basa en el miedo: - Ruedas pinchadas y coche rayado. - Amenazas a su esposa e hijos todo legal. - Pintadas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

La empresa ha repartido esta semana 2 camisas y un pantalón del uniforme, pero nunca hay de mi talla.
Al final tengo que comprarme yo la ropa, paso de ir con dos tallas más a trabajar.
A los jefazos les molesta porque el uniforme tiene el logo de la empresa, pero no pienso ceder en esto y me da igual con lo que amenacen.


----------



## Sinjar (17 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Te disfrazan que tu salario es de x euros en doce meses más dos pagas extra. La realidad es que tu salario es x euros anuales repartido en 14 pagas.



El salario bajo un contrato, siempre es X bruto al año.

Luego según la empresa, ese X anual, lo cobras en 12 o en 14 pagas. Independientemente de una opción u otra, al final del año habras cobrado X, que es lo que pone en tu contrato. Y no, no todo el mundo puede elegir si ese X bruto lo quiere cobrar en 12 o en 14.


----------



## Mindszenty (17 Dic 2022)

Fracasabado


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> La empresa ha repartido esta semana 2 camisas y un pantalón del uniforme, pero nunca hay de mi talla.
> Al final tengo que comprarme yo la ropa, paso de ir con dos tallas más a trabajar.
> A los jefazos les molesta porque el uniforme tiene el logo de la empresa, pero no pienso ceder en esto y me da igual con lo que amenacen.



Haces muy bien, estás cara al público y la imagen cuenta mucho. Deberían pagarte la ropa además.


----------



## qpow (17 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, dejo el remo después de 12 horitas de nada ininterrumpidas.

Mañana otras 12.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

Y ahora a remar otra vez de noche.
Fracasábado en el aeropuerto, chavales.
Los que vayáis a follar me dais muchísima envidia.


----------



## Fargo (17 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Haces muy bien, estás cara al público y la imagen cuenta mucho. Deberían pagarte la ropa además.



Del uniforme traen 4 tallas y el resto que se busque la vida.
También te dan zapatos, pero te dejan los pies destrozados y nadie se los pone.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Del uniforme traen 4 tallas y el resto que se busque la vida.
> También te dan zapatos, pero te dejan los pies destrozados y nadie se los pone.



A mi los zapatos de seguridad (obligatorios), me destrozaron los pies y me produjeron un espolón cálcareo.
Sólo con un papel de un médico los muy HDLGP malnacidos te compraban zapatos de seguridad especiales-ortopédicos.

Por cierto, hoy me he enterado que una persona que paso de tienda hace pocos meses (rango igual al mio), a oficina (tenia formación admistrativa de FP al igual que yo tengo de CFGS/FP de informática, eso si, pero que no paso proceso de selección de nada directamente a dedazo pues ha subido dos escalafones más a dedazo (no lo ha pedido ella eso si), para dejar libre su puesto en el que enchufaran a otro u otra....
Todo el mundo remerito bajo de mi CA-GALERA (desde oficial/vendedor de mostrador, a repositor, cajera, etc) estan hasta la polla de ver papeles de nuevos nombramientos de jefes y jefas por todos lados.... JAJAJAJAJA, un CAYETANADO en toda regla.

Mientrás tanto la tienda echa una mierda, mal repuesta y mal señalizada porque el personal está justo, asqueado y cabreado. Los remeritos de bajo rango cada vez hacen peor su trabajo (hacen lo justo) y yo ya no me cabreo porque el mal trabajo de otros de mi mismo rango me produzca ciertas molestias en el mio. Simplemente esas molestias las resuelvo en 0 coma, y suelo decir a los compañeros que se quejan de lo mismo.. (esto esta fatal y lo han echo fatal, pero los entiendo, la empresa no se merece otra cosa).

Menudo CAYETANADO es mi CA-GALERA...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Un suertudo entre nosotros, a disfrutar amigo.
> Nos darías mucha envidia si quedas con la chorti del curro, esperamos noticias.



Vive a 60 kilometros, ni lo intento, es amiga porque paso de ella precisamente sin agobiar, además para no follarmela... estoy ahí como un buitre por si la caga el novio o similar, sin prisa ni presión.

Me la he puesto como nivel mínimo por el que pondría los tochos a la parienta, me ha pasado la mano, muchas veces esta vez, no me da inseguridad estoy otra vez con las pesas.

Caer bien a una de estas da bonus de entornito aunque no te la folles otras te ven con ella y tiene amigas.


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Dic 2022)

hoy he devuelto una cartera gorda gorda, pero a reventar qe casi no cabian los billetes a un cincuenton, sali como alma que lleva el diablo mmm jamas habia visto cartera mas gostosa, montones de billetes , de tarjetas, si es que ni cerraba, se veian los billetitos verdes de 100 mmmm


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pues nada, dejo el remo después de 12 horitas de nada ininterrumpidas.
> 
> Mañana otras 12.



eso es ilegal


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es ilegal



España es toda ella ilegal

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Fracasábado remando DE NOCHE, no recuerdo la última vez que mojé el churro.
Hace poco pude hacerlo con una gorda, pero estaba muy gorda y le dije que no.


----------



## qpow (18 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> eso es ilegal



Tantas cosas son ilegales...


----------



## Gorrión (18 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Lo de esta tarde con España es un fiel retrato de lo que es este país como sociedad y en todos los aspectos. Sociedad de vagos y fracasados. Que les den una paga por subnormales, porque ni para eso valen.
> 
> Mañana a remar, que hay mucha escoria a la que mantener.



La paga para subnormales te la dan a ti para que mantengas a los vagos.

¿Quién es aquí el fracasado?


----------



## pacopalotes (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracasábado remando DE NOCHE, no recuerdo la última vez que mojé el churro.
> Hace poco pude hacerlo con una gorda, pero estaba muy gorda y le dije que no.



Yo tampoco me acuerdo ya


----------



## qpow (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy hace un día espectacular y aquí estoy dándole al remo. Para cuando termine ya será de noche.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Hoy hace un día espectacular y aquí estoy dándole al remo. Para cuando termine ya será de noche.



En Canarias está nublado y hace frío, no es lo habitual.
Las macacanarias llevan sus pantaloncitos cortos igualmente.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vive a 60 kilometros, ni lo intento, es amiga porque paso de ella precisamente sin agobiar, además para no follarmela... estoy ahí como un buitre por si la caga el novio o similar, sin prisa ni presión.
> 
> Me la he puesto como nivel mínimo por el que pondría los tochos a la parienta, me ha pasado la mano, muchas veces esta vez, no me da inseguridad estoy otra vez con las pesas.
> 
> *Caer bien a una de estas da bonus de entornito aunque no te la folles otras te ven con ella y tiene amigas.*



Esto es una verdad como un templo, los alfas tontean con todas y si una no está por la labor inmediatamente se ponen a tontear con otra en su cara.
Lo veo TODOS LOS DÍAS en mi trabajo.
Los celos y el pique infantil entre las mujeres hacen el resto.


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y ahora a remar otra vez de noche.
> Fracasábado en el aeropuerto, chavales.
> Los que vayáis a follar me dais muchísima envidia.




Los que follan no saben la suerte que tienen los cabrones, yo aqui sumando otro año más sin follar, las mujeres me ven feo.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que follan no saben la suerte que tienen los cabrones, yo aqui sumando otro año más sin follar, las mujeres me ven feo.



Son unos hijos de puta, las mujeres les quieren y les desean.
Este hilo es un bar de piratas derroídos, los remeros de los que nadie se acuerda pero sustentan el sistema.
Todas las noches después del remo sueño con la chortina de 19 del curro, pero la verdad es que está muy difícil.


----------



## qpow (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta, las mujeres les quieren y les desean.
> Este hilo es un bar de piratas derroídos, los remeros de los que nadie se acuerda pero sustentan el sistema.
> Todas las noches después del remo sueño con la chortina de 19 del curro, pero la verdad es que está muy difícil.



Es hasta posible que tenga novio. Es lo habitual.


----------



## Choni poligonera (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Es hasta posible que tenga novio. Es lo habitual.



Siempre tienen novio, pero si el otro tipo les gusta no tienen ningún reparo en cornearlo.
Ellas son así, antes se controlaban porque la infidelidad femenina estaba muy castigada por la sociedad y la religión, pero ahora pueden dar rienda suelta a su naturaleza.


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta, las mujeres les quieren y les desean.
> Este hilo es un bar de piratas derroídos, los remeros de los que nadie se acuerda pero sustentan el sistema.
> Todas las noches después del remo sueño con la chortina de 19 del curro, pero la verdad es que está muy difícil.




Bueno yo no remo, pero te entiendo.

Añade otra, levantarse empalmado todas las mañanas erecciones nocturnas involuntarias de hasta 5h molestas porque te rozas con los calzoncillos y no te puedes poner de lado casi y para qué? Para nada...son energias inutiles potencia que no sirve de nada, como dices no tenemos donde meterla.. y luego que hayan tios que vayan a las clinicas boston para ver si se le puede empinar porque no pueden follarse a la novia o mujer... es delirante y desternillante todo, un puto sin sentido


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Bueno yo no remo, pero te entiendo.
> 
> Añade otra, levantarse empalmado todas las mañanas erecciones nocturnas involuntarias de hasta 5h molestas porque te rozas con los calzoncillos y no te puedes poner de lado casi y para qué? Para nada...son energias inutiles potencia que no sirve de nada, como dices no tenemos donde meterla.. y luego que hayan tios que vayan a las clinicas boston para ver si se le puede empinar porque no pueden follarse a la novia o mujer... es delirante y desternillante todo, un puto sin sentido



Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296409



Yo estoy de vacaciones.

Aprovecho para contar que mi cuñado ha comprado un SUV Mercedes de segunda mano por 30000 euros y ha descubierto que no le gusta y lo utiliza mi hermana y el usa su Passat TDI con 20 años, me lo ha contado hoy mi madre...

Ser mujer es fácil, mi hermana es una tía con 42 años polifollada y además se ha puesto todo gorda, mi cuñado tiene 36...


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Y ahora otra vez a remar, la producción no puede parar.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo estoy de vacaciones.
> 
> Aprovecho para contar que mi cuñado ha comprado un SUV Mercedes de segunda mano por 30000 euros y ha descubierto que no le gusta y lo utiliza mi hermana y el usa su Passat TDI con 20 años, me lo ha contado hoy mi madre...



Ese motor lo llevo yo en mi A4, el 1.9 TDI de VAG de finales de los 90 gasta muy poco para lo que corre.
El SUV de Mercedes tendrá más lucecitas pero no andará un carajo.


----------



## Mentalharm (18 Dic 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Mierda yo al final me quedé dormido, llevo varias semanas encadenando dormir un día y vivir 2, al final cae inconsciente, ahora a limpiar hacer la compra etc ocuparse de la puta casa para luego otra vez dormir y remo 6 días.
> La gente que tiene la desgracia de conocerme más que superficialmente me dice que si es que me quiero morir. Yo les suelo decir que eso es una gilipollez, nadie quiere morir, solo no quieren vivir esa vida de mierda



Casi un mes después nada ha cambiado, yo lo que estoy es más derroido


----------



## McNulty (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y ahora otra vez a remar, la producción no puede parar.



Pero a qué te dedicas en el aeroporto, y además por la noche? No debes de tener mucha carga de trabajo no? Sacar maletas del avión? Atender a los cuatro guiris que vienen? Limpieza?

Hay trabajos mucho peores, consuélate con eso.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy he quedado con los antiguos compañeros de mi pandilla juvenil-adolescente que hacia mucho que no
les veia.

4 tios y yo.

Uno con hijos de 12/13/14 años... comentando que los están volviendo idiotas en el cole/instituto.
Nos ha comentado que una de sus hijas le ha dicho:

"Papá, ¿Para que quiero estudiar? ¿Si le preguntas a GOOGLE y te lo cuenta todo?
Comentando además lo que la hija le cuenta, que le pregunta cualquier cosa a la profesora y la profea a escondidas
aunque los alumnos lo notan, mirándolo en INTERNET 

Este pavo, creo de lo que he podido deducir de las conversaciones que hemos mantenido... debe tener algún problema con la mujera... aunque no ha dado detalles.

El resto en curros de mierda, vida de remeros de mierda.

Uno de ellos que se metió en cipotecón hace 20 años, ha estado un montón durmiendo pocas horas y haciendo dos curros. Ya debe tener el piso pagado o casi, se ha quedado con un único trabajo porque está derroidisimo, problemas de espalda y hasta alguno del corazón.

El único que está más o menos bien y con una buena y hermosa cabellera (se lo he dicho... cabrón tienes aún pelo de veinteañero....), es casamami y curra pero ahorra.

Otro de la pandilla que era el novio de la hermana de uno de ellos, también hijo ya adolescente y el matrimonio entre ese tio y la hermana convertido en fracamatrimonio (divorcio hace ya unos años).

Derroición inside....

Dos de ellos y yo mismo solteros.... y no nos importa lo más minimo.

Hemos quedado para tomar huevos fritos con chorizo en año nuevo.... 
Apagaremos la derroición de nuestras vidas con algo de colesterol y vino, que una vez al año, no hace daño.


----------



## Mindszenty (18 Dic 2022)

Fracadomingo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy hoy como cansado....

Ya no sé si es la falta de ejercicio físico (que espero retomar en 2023), la CA-GALERA, aunque me toco muchos los huevos y hago lo mínimo posible, o la edad (casi 45) o yo que sé....., eso que soy delgado y tengo los parámetros bioquímicos correctos.

Deberian dar paguita a los que estamos cansados.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

De 23 a 07 y tengo un sueño tremendo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> De 23 a 07 y tengo un sueño tremendo.



Yo entiendo que sea complicado el tema laboral, más en Canarias... pero intenta en 2023 barajar otras opciones e ir moviendote tio!!.

Todo este tipo de descompensación de descansos pasa factura tarde o temprano.

Lo más valioso que tenemos es la salud!!!

Yo me he apuntado a un curso de analista de datos y lenguaje PYTHON que se convoca a finales de Enero, el curso es por la tarde e incompatible con mi CA-GALERA. Si me pillan me voy de cabeza de la CA-GALERA y voy a por todas.

El curso tiene contratación si superas un examen. En marzo del año que terminamos se convocó este curso y de 20 salieron 18 contratados.

IT también es una puta mierda, pero ya procuraré mejorar mi vida "personal" el tiempo que tenga libre de la mejor manera posible. Algo lo compensará, sea una nómina más decente o intentar los findes "mejorar" el aspecto personal o lo que sea.

Pues eso Fargo, intenta ver que opciones tienes... y no te apalanques, no te digo de pirarte a las bravas ya, pero trata de ir mirando que opciones tienes. El tiempo pasa tan jodidamente deprisa.

Echo de menos la época de los 16 a los 27/28 donde inconscientemente uno creia que iba a ser eternamente joven.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues eso Fargo, intenta ver que opciones tienes... y no te apalanques, no te digo de pirarte a las bravas ya, pero trata de ir mirando que opciones tienes. El tiempo pasa tan jodidamente deprisa.
> 
> Echo de menos la época de los 16 a los 27/28 donde inconscientemente uno creia que iba a ser eternamente joven.



Ahora estoy en un punto de acomodamiento, repito tantas veces los mismos turnos que el cuerpo ha generado cierta tolerancia y ya no me quema como antes.
El trabajo me importa una mierda y lo hago sin prestar atención alguna, creo que podría hacer 1000 turnos en ese plan sin cansarme.
Donde más sufro en los últimos meses es en el tema emocional, como ha comentado algún forero.
Me falta una novieta en mi vida, no te hablo ya de follar sino de una persona a la que dar cariño y recibir cariño yo también.
Lo estoy intentando pero no es fácil, hay muchas chicas en la plantilla pero las veo tan autosuficientes, como si no necesitaran a los hombres o ya lo tuvieran todo de ellos.


----------



## qpow (18 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo entiendo que sea complicado el tema laboral, más en Canarias... pero intenta en 2023 barajar otras opciones e ir moviendote tio!!.
> 
> Todo este tipo de descompensación de descansos pasa factura tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en IT y se paga poco con turnos de mierda como puedes comprobar, pero si te lo montas bien, entre guardias y tal también me junto mis días libres. Tengo la suerte que cuando termino mi jornada, apago el ordenador y hasta el día siguiente ya no me acuerdo de nada. Me pasa como al amigo Fargo, estoy acomodado.

No obstante, aunque vivo con el piloto automático, estoy estudiando un FP superior porque algo dentro de mi dice que quizás podré mejorar algo en mi vida.


----------



## qpow (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me falta una novieta en mi vida, no te hablo ya de follar sino de una persona a la que dar cariño y recibir cariño yo también.



Carencias afectivas amigo, muchos sufrimos de esto. No estamos programados para vivir así, ya nos lo ha contado el amigo @ATARAXIO en infinidad de ocasiones. Los de nuestra generación tenemos una mentalidad muy fuerte, la carga que tenemos que aguantar no es para tomársela a broma.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (18 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo estoy 9 días de vacaciones...



Yo hasta el jueves no entro. 7 días de descansito.
Ouuu yeahh.


----------



## Fargo (18 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Carencias afectivas amigo, muchos sufrimos de esto. No estamos programados para vivir así, ya nos lo ha contado el amigo @ATARAXIO en infinidad de ocasiones. Los de nuestra generación tenemos una mentalidad muy fuerte, la carga que tenemos que aguantar no es para tomársela a broma.



No nos queda otra que ser fuertes para seguir remando, pero en Invierno se nota más la soledad.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No nos queda otra que ser fuertes para seguir remando, pero en Invierno se nota más la soledad.



Tio que vives en Canarias no me jodas... yo estaría por ahí en manga corta y bicicleta o persiguiendo inglesas borrachas.

Aqui a las 5 y media de noche, unas heladas de cojones y todas tapadas hasta los ojos.


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tio que vives en Canarias no me jodas... yo estaría por ahí en manga corta y bicicleta o persiguiendo inglesas borrachas.
> 
> Aqui a las 5 y media de noche, unas heladas de cojones y todas tapadas hasta los ojos.



No es oro todo lo que reluce, en Canarias hay mucha competencia de tíos morenos, ciclados, tatuados y medio delincuentes.
Y si no hablas inglés, olvídate de las extranjeras.
Te sonreirán y poco más.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce,* en Canarias hay mucha competencia de tíos morenos, ciclados, tatuados y medio delincuentes.*
> Y si no hablas inglés, olvídate de las extranjeras.
> Te sonreirán y poco más.



Buen momento para recordar a ese ser que era Batu.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce, en Canarias hay mucha competencia de tíos morenos, ciclados, tatuados y medio delincuentes.
> Y si no hablas inglés, olvídate de las extranjeras.
> Te sonreirán y poco más.



Las islas afortunadas las llamaban....


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

y


Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy hoy como cansado....
> 
> Ya no sé si es la falta de ejercicio físico (que espero retomar en 2023), la CA-GALERA, aunque me toco muchos los huevos y hago lo mínimo posible, o la edad (casi 45) o yo que sé....., eso que soy delgado y tengo los parámetros bioquímicos correctos.
> 
> Deberian dar paguita a los que estamos cansados.



ya te digo yo reventada tambien


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo entiendo que sea complicado el tema laboral, más en Canarias... pero intenta en 2023 barajar otras opciones e ir moviendote tio!!.
> 
> Todo este tipo de descompensación de descansos pasa factura tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



le pasa factura porque el quiere, por agonias, que no quiere perderse nada. Un trabajo a turnos da flexibilidad, si necesitas descansar te coges el turno de tarde, pero claro aqui el amigo se siente un esclavo senegales con el turno de tarde


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

No sé si comprarme un vibrador, en fin que a estas edades ya está uno casado con uno mismo así que total hay que asumirlo. Vosotros que haríais alguno tiene un coño en lata o algo de eso? Madre mía que triste todo pero es lo que hay, asumamos la realidad, hablemos de ello, funciona?


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> le pasa factura porque el quiere, por agonias, que no quiere perderse nada. Un trabajo a turnos da flexibilidad, si necesitas descansar te coges el turno de tarde, pero claro aqui el amigo se siente un esclavo senegales con el turno de tarde



Turno de mañana: Trabajar para vivir
Turno de tarde: Vivir para trabajar
Turno partido: Vivir en el trabajo


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

Estimados remeros, cómo se llama nuestro libro?


----------



## Murray's (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de mañana: Trabajar para vivir
> Turno de tarde: Vivir para trabajar
> Turno partido: Vivir en el trabajo



Turno de mañana: una mierda
Turno de tarde: doble mierda
Turno partido: la muerte


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (19 Dic 2022)

Me he ausentado de mi galera y el miércoles pillo baja siguiendo las recomendaciones de mis doctoras, que dicen que estoy hecho una reputísima mierda y que debo parar. Es eso o acabar liándola y que me despidan con procedente, que es exactamente lo que busca la hempresa. Mucha fuerza, remigios.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> le pasa factura porque el quiere, por agonias, que no quiere perderse nada. Un trabajo a turnos da flexibilidad, si necesitas descansar te coges el turno de tarde, pero claro aqui el amigo se siente un esclavo senegales con el turno de tarde



Espera que cambie yo a un curro de yo que sé a turno partido o algo asi, con parón para comer, que en IT es lo más común salvo que teletrabajes.
Acostumbradico a tener las mañanas libres y sólo pringar de 16:30 a 22:00.

Pero claro, no puedo estar eternamente con un sueldo a tiempo parcial, que sólo era una emergencia durante el CORONACIRCO si no cuando me jubile tendré que ir a las hermanitas de los pobres.

En fin, nos adaptaremos, como los BORG de STAR TREK (o eso espero).... (Soy trekkiee)


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Espera que cambie yo a un curro de yo que sé a turno partido o algo asi, con parón para comer, que en IT es lo más común salvo que teletrabajes.
> Acostumbradico a tener las mañanas libres y sólo pringar de 16:30 a 22:00.
> 
> Pero claro, no puedo estar eternamente con un sueldo a tiempo parcial, que sólo era una emergencia durante el CORONACIRCO si no cuando me jubile tendré que ir a las hermanitas de los pobres.
> ...



Al final dejas el curro o vas a seguir?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al final dejas el curro o vas a seguir?



Voy a esperar a la prueba de selección del curso TIC que tiene contratación, que es a mitad de enero.

Si consigo plaza en el curso, que es incompatible con el horario de mi CA-GALERA y no hay posibilidad de negociar nada en la CA-GALERA para compatibilizarlo, porque la dirección y yo estamos enfadados, me doy el piro y me la juego, si no, en principio seguiré en el mierda curro tratando de intentar el despido..., he pensado en irme del curro media hora antes varios dias, fichandolo todo a ver si se dan cuenta y me largan.

El disciplinario que es procedente, tiene paro por lo que he leido por ahi.

Sé que iba a irme con baja voluntaria, pero me da tanta rabia ponerselo tan fácil... y es lo que me reconcome, que o bien me voy con un "algo" interesante que compense esa rabia (el curso con posibilidad de contratación), o bien intento liarla para que me despidan.

No es por pasta, porque tengo un colchón suficiente para replantearme cosas... pero es que me da una jodida rabia ponerselo tan fácil a mi CA-GALERA HDLGP.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En Canarias está nublado y hace frío, no es lo habitual.
> Las macacanarias llevan sus pantaloncitos cortos igualmente.



Ser nf en Canarias es como ser maricon en Qatar


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero a qué te dedicas en el aeroporto, y además por la noche? No debes de tener mucha carga de trabajo no? Sacar maletas del avión? Atender a los cuatro guiris que vienen? Limpieza?
> 
> Hay trabajos mucho peores, consuélate con eso.



Es el que te mira el billete y el DNI al embarcar.

La verdad q es un currele bien simple, mucho le.pagan. cualquier.macaco lo haría por la mitad.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Al final dejas el curro o vas a seguir?



Pienso seguir mientras busco otra cosa pero si para cuando salga de la baja no me dan 100% remoto (deben hacerlo por ley) y me ponen el horario que me corresponde (el actual lo hice como "favor"para que me extendieran contrato) seguiré tocándoles las pelotas. La cosa es trabajar lo menos posible para centrarme en mi recuperación y búsqueda de nuevo curro, cobrar lo máximo posible, y salir de ahí por patas cobrando paro para sobrevivir mientras hallo nuevo remo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

Ni sabe inglés el subnormal del farguito, luego quiere q le paguen más cuando. No sabe ni contestar a where are the restrooms?


----------



## qpow (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Espera que cambie yo a un curro de yo que sé a turno partido o algo asi, con parón para comer, que en IT es lo más común salvo que teletrabajes.
> Acostumbradico a tener las mañanas libres y sólo pringar de 16:30 a 22:00.
> 
> Pero claro, no puedo estar eternamente con un sueldo a tiempo parcial, que sólo era una emergencia durante el CORONACIRCO si no cuando me jubile tendré que ir a las hermanitas de los pobres.
> ...



Yo tengo turnos partidos con IT, pero desde casa es diferente. Aquí puedo comer de caliente y descansar en el sofá con mi café hasta retomar el remo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Es el que te mira el billete y el DNI al embarcar.
> 
> La verdad q es un currele bien simple, mucho le.pagan. cualquier.macaco lo haría por la mitad.



Entiendo que no lo deje pues.
Pero hay que evolucionar,

Tiene la carrera de ADE o algo asi. Insisto en que deberia asesorarse para hacer "algo" y recibir orientación profesional en la que su carrera (por mucho que le tenga mania), le sirva para algo.

Servicios de empleo de la Comunidad Canaria, sindicatos, etc.... lo que sea, que les muestre el C.V sus estudios, les cuente sus expectativas, incluso le cuente que esta desiolusionado y decirles: "Oye mi carrera no es que me haga sentir especialmente motivado, pero que narices podria hacer con ella para poder Evolucionar profesionalmente...

Es que con un trabajo de macaco que dices tú, como es el mio de reposición que lo hace cualquiera, conforme vaya cumpliendo años se sentirá doblemente frustrado a no ser que pille mujera, forme familia y tenga larvas y ahi ya tienes algo por lo que remar.

Se tiene que mover, y aún está a tiempo...
Yo perdi la década de los 30 profesionalmente, @Fargo, ¡¡muevete!!! no dejes lo que tienes, que ahora que sabemos que es algo relativamente "cómodo" aunque con horarios mierder y entendemos que resistas, pero muevete por diós!!! además si tienes la mente ocupada en el gym y en asesorarte y empezar a replantearte que puedes hacer profesionalmente, estarás menos triste por el tema chortinero/ligoteo/forniciero.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de mañana: Trabajar para vivir
> Turno de tarde: Vivir para trabajar
> Turno partido: Vivir en el trabajo



Turno de noche: Dormir es un lujo. Pérdida de salud física y mental. Pero eh que ganas un 10% más que los otros. ¡Qué chollo!


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Voy a esperar a la prueba de selección del curso TIC que tiene contratación, que es a mitad de enero.
> 
> Si consigo plaza en el curso, que es incompatible con el horario de mi CA-GALERA y no hay posibilidad de negociar nada en la CA-GALERA para compatibilizarlo, porque la dirección y yo estamos enfadados, me doy el piro y me la juego, si no, en principio seguiré en el mierda curro tratando de intentar el despido..., he pensado en irme del curro media hora antes varios dias, fichandolo todo a ver si se dan cuenta y me largan.
> 
> ...



No te vas a ir, amigo.
Te lo digo porque yo también tengo los mismos razonamientos.
Todos los meses digo que me voy pero luego ahí sigo.
La triste realidad es que hay que pensarlo muy bien antes de dejar un curro.
En este país la incertidumbre laboral es muy alta, cuando dejas un trabajo no sabes si volverás a encontrar otro, qué tipo de trabajo será y cuanto durará.


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Turno de noche: Dormir es un lujo. Pérdida de salud física y mental. Pero eh que ganas un 10% más que los otros. ¡Qué chollo!



Un 10% dice...
Ya me gustaría.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te vas a ir, amigo.
> Te lo digo porque yo también tengo los mismos razonamientos.
> Todos los meses digo que me voy pero luego ahí sigo.
> La triste realidad es que hay que pensarlo muy bien antes de dejar un curro.
> *En este país la incertidumbre laboral es muy alta, cuando dejas un trabajo no sabes si volverás a encontrar otro, qué tipo de trabajo será y cuanto durará.*



En eso estoy de acuerdo.... pero me voy a pirar de una u otra manera, me voy a pirar, he sido demasiado cobarde y ya estoy cansado.
¿Que intente que me despidan para tener el mierder paro? no te digo que no lo intente

El curso por cierto es convocado por la aerolínea VUELING, que tiene un centro de datos y desarrollo aqui en mi city y trabaja através de consultoras-charcuteras, curso de PYTHON y analísis de datos. Estoy capacitado, aunque me voy a ir mirando dos horas diarias el lenguaje PYTHON para ir ya con algo de conocimiento.

Si me pillan, cursaré baja voluntaria y a tomar por culo.... me la jugaré, que sea lo que diós quiera.
Y a todos los cursos que he postulado me han pillado, asi, que ....

EL mundo es de los valientes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Se que las TIC através de charcuteras dan pampurrias, pero más pampurrias me da doblar el lomo para rellenar los lineales de mi CA-GALERA y trabajar con frio en las cámaras.


----------



## qpow (19 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Turno de noche: Dormir es un lujo. Pérdida de salud física y mental. Pero eh que ganas un 10% más que los otros. ¡Qué chollo!



A mi me pagan lo mismo...


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> además si tienes la mente ocupada en el gym y en asesorarte y empezar a replantearte que puedes hacer profesionalmente, estarás menos triste por el tema chortinero/ligoteo/forniciero.



Eso ya lo he intentado, pero no funciona.
La parte afectiva está ahí, y yo la tengo totalmente desatendida.
Se genera un vacío emocional que intentamos compensar con otras cosas para que duela menos, pero siempre lo llevas encima.
No somos máquinas, estamos hechos para dar y recibir cariño y cuando no tenemos eso se nota.
Se puede sobrevivir sin cariño?
Sí, pero es una supervivencia agridulce.
En ese punto estamos muchos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso ya lo he intentado, pero no funciona.
> La parte afectiva está ahí, y yo la tengo totalmente desatendida.
> Se genera un vacío emocional que intentamos compensar con otras cosas para que duela menos, pero siempre lo llevas encima.
> No somos máquinas, estamos hechos para dar y recibir cariño y cuando no tenemos eso se nota.
> ...



Yo tb estoy con una cierta falta de cariño sentisexual, pero me he vuelto muy frio, no sé si será la edad.
Creo que vivir sin el cariño de otra persona no es muy saludable, supongo que en lo que a mi respecta
en algún momento saltará de forma brutal en forma de depresión.
Lidiare con ello cuando surja, los problemas de uno en uno.


----------



## qpow (19 Dic 2022)

Voy a salir a hacer mi hora de ejercicio aeróbico, que me relaja y me hace sentir bien.


----------



## Fargo (19 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> le pasa factura porque el quiere, por agonias, que no quiere perderse nada. Un trabajo a turnos da flexibilidad, si necesitas descansar te coges el turno de tarde, pero claro aqui el amigo se siente un esclavo senegales con el turno de tarde



El turno de tarde es la muerte en vida.
Levantarte para en un rato ir a trabajar, así que no puedes ir muy lejos, hacer planes ni cansarte mucho por la mañana.
Cuando salgas del curro agotado ya es de noche, así que te vas a casa y ya se acabó el día, donde el remo fue el único protagonista que condicionó lo demás.
Muchos se meten a funcionarios solo por trabajar de mañana, por algo será.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tb estoy con una cierta falta de cariño sentisexual, pero me he vuelto muy frio, no sé si será la edad.
> Creo que vivir sin el cariño de otra persona no es muy saludable, supongo que en lo que a mi respecta
> en algún momento saltará de forma brutal en forma de depresión.
> Lidiare con ello cuando surja, los problemas de uno en uno.



Si, se va la cabeza en mi caso toma la forma de neuras que me atacan y consumen y un gran sentimiento se vulnerabilidad


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te vas a ir, amigo.
> Te lo digo porque yo también tengo los mismos razonamientos.
> Todos los meses digo que me voy pero luego ahí sigo.
> La triste realidad es que hay que pensarlo muy bien antes de dejar un curro.
> En este país la incertidumbre laboral es muy alta, cuando dejas un trabajo no sabes si volverás a encontrar otro, qué tipo de trabajo será y cuanto durará.



Hoy en día el que tiene un remo tiene un tesoro ese es el nivel. Los burguer kiing hace tiempo q dejaron de ser el trabajo del estudiante, esq no hay trabajo del estudiante como no sea coger la bici y ponerte a echar horas en el globo. Si quieres nómina para todo exigen experiencia idiomas y un montón de cosas.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo el turnito de tarde, es duro pero más duro es salirse de la cama a las 5 o 6 de la mañana. Para todo lo demás Master card


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *Yo tengo el turnito de tarde, es duro pero más duro es salirse de la cama a las 5 o 6 de la mañana*. Para todo lo demás Master card



Tu y yo pensamos igual, cuando iba a turnos a jornada completa cuando volvia del curro sobre las 15:45... comia y me tiraba en la cama con la idea de una pequeña siesta que al final me levantaba a las 18 o 19h... tarde perdida.

Odio madrugar, esa es la realidad.


----------



## pacopalotes (19 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Tu y yo pensamos igual, cuando iba a turnos a jornada completa cuando volvia del curro sobre las 15:45... comia y me tiraba en la cama con la idea de una pequeña siesta que al final me levantaba a las 18 o 19h... tarde perdida.
> 
> Odio madrugar, esa es la realidad.



Yo no quiero vivir así, esclava del puto despertador, con la ansiedad de tener que acostarme y levantarme y cagar como un robot para poder amoldarme a eso. No me voy las tardes a tomar cervezas ni hago nada, es cierto, pero mi vida es más relajada y yo considero que más saludable, no por hacer más sé esas feliz, la gente sacrifica su salud y sus necesidades básicas por socializar más o hacer más cosas, yo asumo mi condición de remera , por algo se empieza. A mi no me van a quitar el poder comer caliente o dormir bien, porque ya eso es la muerte en vida lo pinten como lo pinten, es lo básico. En mi descanso la merienda, el tupper recalentado/frío o el puto bocadillo que se lo coma otro, gracias. La eudaimonia reside en las pequeñas cosas, comer algo rico, descansar bien, estar tranquilo. Además si yo paso de gente y de cervezas, yo quiero una pareja pero si no puede ser pues que le den, no me quito de lo mío cuando llega mi día libre, si tengo alguien para salir bien y si no ya me voy yo sola a gastar, cocino, lo que surja, no me aburro


----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo tengo el turnito de tarde, es duro pero más duro es salirse de la cama a las 5 o 6 de la mañana. Para todo lo demás Master card



De 07 a 15 no está tan mal.
Al final te acostumbras a acostarte a las 23 y levantarte a las 05.30.
Luego sales del curro a las 15 con el alivio de que ya hiciste el mayor esfuerzo del día.
Haces una siesta de 30 minutos y ya estás genial.
Desde las 17 a las 23 puedes hacer de todo, irte donde quieras a hacer deporte y demás.


----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)

Dos días libres, qué felicidad.
Lo malo es que luego trabajo todos los festivos...


----------



## EL ESCRITOR (20 Dic 2022)

¿Tus padres no te presionan para que encuentres trabajo?


----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)

A un compañero de remo le toca hacer la noche del 24 y la del 31 en el aeropuerto.
Se llevará un plus de 50 euros por cada noche.
Comerse las uvas en un aeropuerto vacío, la auténtica salud.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (20 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A un compañero de remo le toca hacer la noche del 24 y la del 31 en el aeropuerto.
> Se llevará un plus de 50 euros por cada noche.
> Comerse las uvas en un aeropuerto vacío, la auténtica salud.



Yo hago la del 24, pero en Nochevieja descanso. Tanto mejor, que se pone la calle de putos borrachos insoportable. 
De todas formas, los festivos que me toca remo, me los tomo como día normal, que es lo que realmente es. Y ya está. 
En este descanso estoy aprovechando para salir a moverme un poco y hacer hueco a los dichosos excesos navideños.


----------



## qpow (20 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Dos días libres, qué felicidad.
> Lo malo es que luego trabajo todos los festivos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1298766



¿Los festivos especiales te los pagan un poco más?

Edito: Veo que os pagan 50€


----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Es el que te mira el billete y el DNI al embarcar.
> 
> La verdad q es un currele bien simple, mucho le.pagan. Cualquier.macaco lo haría por la mitad.



Ya te vas acercando, pizzero.
Pero después de 700 páginas todavía sigues sin saber a lo que me dedico.
Si yo no quiero no subes al avión, así de claro.
Toma nota la próxima vez que vengas a mi isla a mariconear.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora llegó de remar estoy molida con una depresion de caballo, remando todos los fines semana y todos los festivos este mes por un cuenco de arroz y sola


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Dic 2022)

Fargo y yo estamos echos el uno para el otro, los dos en trabajos de mierda trabajando todos los festivos y fines de semana por un cuenco de arroz


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A un compañero de remo le toca hacer la noche del 24 y la del 31 en el aeropuerto.
> Se llevará un plus de 50 euros por cada noche.
> Comerse las uvas en un aeropuerto vacío, la auténtica salud.



A mi también me toca, nochevieja, navidad y nochebuena, todo, y todos los fines de semana también, yo lo remo todo. En fin no se ni como voy a acabar el mes tengo hasta ganas de portar vengo molida, como un hombre de la mina, pero en vez de encontrar a mi esposo con un plato de comida caliente me encuentro el frío zulo, ahí tienes una hamburguesa para descongelar te si quieres, y a tomar por culo. Esto no es vida, lo que soportamos los remeros jóvenes no tiene nombre, poco se habla. Off que depresión tengo madre mía, no me apetece ni salir a gastar, he gastado por internet, de salir ni hablamos, solo remar y al zulo, tampoco esq me apetezca nada más pues si no puedo tener novio que más me da


----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *Fargo y yo estamos echos el uno para el otro, *los dos en trabajos de mierda trabajando todos los festivos y fines de semana por un cuenco de arroz



Paqui, a ver como te lo digo...
A mí me gustan entre 18 y 25.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Dic 2022)

POR UN PUÑADO DE ARROZ, La película.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, a ver como te lo digo...
> A mí me gustan entre 18 y 25.



pues se te ha pasado el arroz


----------



## qpow (20 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, a ver como te lo digo...
> A mí me gustan entre 18 y 25.



Y que sean mujeres, por favor jajaja


----------



## Fargo (20 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> pues se te ha pasado el arroz



Los hombres envejecemos como el vino y las mujeres como la leche.
Yo quiero una niñata que esté buscando un PAPI.


----------



## pacopalotes (20 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Y que sean mujeres, por favor jajaja



encima me llamais vieja para animarmeyo me quiero morir


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Dic 2022)

Yo si que soy viejo...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Buenas noches burbumoris, me voy a quedar si remo en un par de meses, pense que me iba a alegrar pero resulta que no aunque tampoco tengo demasiado miedo.

Preocupación relativa, si gasto más de 4000 euros en gasoil, neumáticos y mantenimiento y el año que viene el salario mínimo van a ser 1100 euros en 14 pagas más vale eso a la puerta de casa.

De remate mi parienta quiere tener otro niño a pesar de esto que me viene, me conoció en paro, pero no sé.

Por delante tengo casi 5 años de paguitas, y tengo ahorros, no se yo como irá la cosa ( más de 45 este año que viene con hijo).

Si me aburro prepararé la oposición sin mucho interés o sacaré el carné de camión.

Esta es mi historia real, tras 6 años en el mismo sitio.


----------



## qpow (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> el año que viene el salario mínimo van a ser 1100 euros en 14 pagas



Eso es seguro?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Eso es seguro?



1048 mínimo y estoy 21000 o 22000 destruyendo el coche a kilómetros con estrés y riesgo además de lo que gasto... no debería tener ninguna preocupación por perder un curro a 60 kilometros de casa.

En los últimos dos años además he roto dos lunas y un antiniebla, una carretera muy peligrosa con camiones, jabalíes y en mal estado.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> *Buenas noches burbumoris, me voy a quedar sin remo en un par de meses,* pense que me iba a alegrar pero resulta que no aunque tampoco tengo demasiado miedo.



Cómo lo sabes?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cómo lo sabes?



Lista provisional de concurso de traslados (migración anual de funcivagos como los ñus por la Sábana Africana), otra vez lo pidió una Charo y le entró un cáncer y nunca vino, pero eso pasa una vez en la vida.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> De remate mi parienta quiere tener otro niño a pesar de esto que me viene, me conoció en paro, pero no sé.



Ahora entiendo por qué te daba sexo a todas horas.
Si no quieres tener otro hijo todavía, debes ponerte serio con ella.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora entiendo por qué te daba tanto sexo a todas horas.
> Si no quieres tener otro hijo todavía, debes ponerte serio con ella.



No tiene que ver con eso, nunca me ha puesto pegas, hoy por ejemplo hemos follado, es que no se quede el niño solo, no va a tener primos ni apenas tiene familia.

Me dice que tengo muchas paguitas por delante y ella va a liquidar la hipoteca, osea piso pagado, que me quedé yo con los críos pero es una tía...

Vivo en su casa, no se, es cierto que me conoció en paro en casa de Cristo.

No voy a llorar por un trabajo de mierda y más no debiendo un céntimo con paguitas y ahorros.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No voy a llorar por un trabajo de mierda y más no debiendo un céntimo con paguitas y ahorros.



Igual te salvas, espera a ver lo que ocurre.
No parecía tan mal curro por lo que contabas.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Ahora tengo del Jueves al Domingo de 07 a 15 y luego 2 noches.
Navidades en el aeropuerto, chavales.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

He aprovechado para borrarme de la cena de Nochebuena con mi familia.
No me gusta cenar con gente que pasa de mí todo el año y luego vienen a hablarte ese día como si nada tomándose confianzas.
"Hola, no voy a poder ir este año, me hubiese gustado pero me toca madrugar al día siguiente en el aeropuerto"
Mejor solo que mal acompañado, así de claro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora tengo del Jueves al Domingo de 07 a 15 y luego 2 noches.
> Navidades en el aeropuerto, chavales.



Te falta comer pollas para ser el más subnormal del forito, ánimo y prueba en los baños a hacer crusaito sano.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

El futuro de los remeros, aviso que estas imágenes pueden herir la sensibilidad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Dic 2022)

Vamos que has cateado la opo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Buenas noches burbumoris, me voy a quedar si remo en un par de meses, pense que me iba a alegrar pero resulta que no aunque tampoco tengo demasiado miedo.
> 
> Preocupación relativa, si gasto más de 4000 euros en gasoil, neumáticos y mantenimiento y el año que viene el salario mínimo van a ser 1100 euros en 14 pagas más vale eso a la puerta de casa.
> 
> ...



Se te acabó el chollo de ser paguitero de lo público

Jajaajjajajjaajajajaj


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El futuro de los remeros, aviso que estas imágenes pueden herir la sensibilidad.



Hace faltan millones de inmigrantes mas


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hace faltan millones de inmigrantes mas



La mentira de los rojos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Se te acabó el chollo de ser paguitero de lo público
> 
> Jajaajjajajjaajajajaj



Me quedan dos años de paro y 30 meses de subsidio, lo cuento cómo el autor del hilo, ahora tengo vacaciones pagadas.

Estoy bastante bien en la bolsa, quizá hasta trabaje a la puerta de casa.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me quedan dos años de paro y 30 meses de subsidio, lo cuento cómo el autor del hilo, ahora tengo vacaciones pagadas.
> 
> Estoy bastante bien en la bolsa, quizá hasta trabaje a la puerta de casa.



Hay gente deseando vernos caer, lo que no saben es que cada vez que nos quedamos en paro lo celebramos como si hubiéramos ganado la Champions.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay gente deseando vernos caer, lo que no saben es que cada vez que nos quedamos en paro lo celebramos como si hubiéramos ganado la Champions.



Lo llevo peor de lo que pensaba ( no me he puesto contento simplemente) pero tampoco en plan dramático por la incertidumbre.

Mi parienta esta tan normal y tenemos bastante cash además de paguitas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Lo llevo peor de lo que pensaba ( no me he puesto contento simplemente) pero tampoco en plan dramático por la incertidumbre.
> 
> Mi parienta esta tan normal y tenemos bastante cash además de paguitas.



Pues entonces tranqui.

Yo voy a dejar el remo a lo largo del més de enero para tratar de enganchar en la profesión IT (otra esclavitud) gracias a un curso en el que si apruebas el examen final de la empresa habria contratación y aunque dramático no, si estoy nervioso por la incertidumbre.

Me iré sin paro, con colchón y a la aventura (aunque @Fargo no se lo crea).



Ahora en una horita y media me tengo que ir al medio remo y ya me da pampurrias.

Que si, que son sólo 5 horas, pero estoy hasta la polla: Reposición, atención de incidencias de cajas, frio de las cámaras y cansancio sobre todo en los pies.... pero gano como mucho 1000 y últimamente la nómina no llega a eso (900 y algo).

Ayer me paso mi jefe un papel que pasan a todos los de tiempo parcial para solicitar que se te tenga en cuenta si la empresa necesita personal en momentos extra, me dijo: "Firmalo... si no lo firmas pasarán de ti.", a lo que le respondi.... Mira, con confianza, ya sabes lo enfadado que estoy con la empresa: No me quieren para otro tipo de puestos para los que me han rechazado, pero eso si, me ofrecen la posibilidad de hacer más horas si me requieren. Osea para puestos que puedo ejercer y que no son de mula de carga NO, para ser mula de carga SI.

Le dije, prefiero ser puta barata antes que hacer ni una sola hora más a estos hijos de la grandisima puta.

Ojala el gobierno socialcomunista, les meta un impuestazo a las empresas del RETAIL, grandisimas hijas de puta.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo voy a dejar el remo a lo largo del més de enero para tratar de enganchar en la profesión IT (otra esclavitud) gracias a un curso en el que si apruebas el examen final de la empresa habria contratación y aunque dramático no, si estoy nervioso por la incertidumbre.
> 
> Me iré sin paro, con colchón y a la aventura (aunque @Fargo no se lo crea).



No creo que lo hagas, en ese plan estamos muchos y al final seguimos remando.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Ya me llegó la distribución de mañana, no hay chortinas en mi turno.
Mejor, a veces se agradece no tener que tratar con ninguna.


----------



## Carpulux (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Los hombres envejecemos como el vino y las mujeres como la leche.
> *Yo quiero una niñata que esté buscando un PAPI.*



¿Realmente has pensao si es buena idea esto?. Normalmente son gente que creció sin padre...



Fargo dijo:


> He aprovechado para borrarme de la cena de Nochebuena con mi familia.
> *No me gusta cenar con gente que pasa de mí todo el año y luego vienen a hablarte ese día como si nada tomándose confianzas.*
> "Hola, no voy a poder ir este año, me hubiese gustado pero me toca madrugar al día siguiente en el aeropuerto"
> Mejor solo que mal acompañado, así de claro.



A mí me pasa lo mismo. Pero no sólo en navidad. Aunque hago pequeñas excepciones, como este viernes.



Fargo dijo:


> Ya me llegó la distribución de mañana, no hay chortinas en mi turno.
> Mejor, a veces se agradece no tener que tratar con ninguna.



La tranquilidad es lo que más se busca.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Dic 2022)

El puto @WalterWhite me ha ijnorao, después de todo lo que le he apoyado con su opo.


HABER ESTUDIADO MÁS HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Carpulux (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra cosa, no entiendo por qué cuando te dan calabazas luego te tratan como un ser insignificante.
> Es que ni saludan, lo vivo todos los días en mi curro con una chortina que me lancé hace tiempo y ahora me esquiva pasando por al lado cuando coincide conmigo.
> No solo eso, cuando me ve tonteando con otras se pone a hablarles mal de mí.
> Es como si esta tía lo ùnico que pretendiera es que me vayan mal las cosas.
> *Algùn experto que me aclare esta cuestión?*



Quizá @.AzaleA. pueda darnos una explicación a eso.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El puto @WalterWhite me ha ijnorao, después de todo lo que le he apoyado con su opo.
> 
> 
> HABER ESTUDIADO MÁS HIJODEPUTA



Está más cerca de la PLACITA que ninguno de nosotros.
Walter está a punto de convertirse en Heisenberg, trabajará para el Gobierno a un ritmo de trabajo andaluz, con 4 cafeses y 8 pausas para ir al baño en su jornada laboral.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está más cerca de la PLACITA que ninguno de nosotros.
> Walter está a punto de convertirse en Heisenberg, trabajará para el Gobierno a un ritmo de trabajo andaluz, con 4 cafeses y 8 pausas para ir al baño en su jornada laboral.



Nuestro Wally está rabioso porque ha cateado


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Está más cerca de la PLACITA que ninguno de nosotros.
> Walter está a punto de convertirse en Heisenberg, trabajará para el Gobierno a un ritmo de trabajo andaluz, con 4 cafeses y 8 pausas para ir al baño en su jornada laboral.



En realidad yo estoy más cerca porque tengo un huevo de méritos porque llevo años tomando cafés.

Este año es concurso oposición.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> En realidad yo estoy más cerca porque tengo un huevo de méritos porque llevo años tomando cafés.
> 
> Este año es concurso oposición.



Pero tendrás que estudiarte un temario y aprobar el examen.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero tendrás que estudiarte un temario y aprobar el examen.



Se necesita poca nota y en realidad es un periplo por España hasta que logras volver a casa.

No tengo tan claro que sea un chollo viendo la cantidad de medicamentos que toman ( antidepresivos).


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Se necesita poca nota y en realidad es un periplo por España hasta que logras volver a casa.
> 
> No tengo tan claro que sea un chollo viendo la cantidad de medicamentos que toman ( antidepresivos).



Yo no tomo antidepresivos pero a veces tengo altibajos por el remo y el nuncafollismo.
En 8 meses de hilo ya habréis visto estos bajones.
Últimamente estoy más estable, me ha venido bien aumentar las horas de deporte y dar paseos en las horas de sol cuando el trabajo me lo permite.


----------



## Fargo (21 Dic 2022)

Mañana de 07 a 15, es difícil coger el sueño cuando vienes de dos días libres.


----------



## lapetus (21 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me quedan dos años de paro y 30 meses de subsidio



¿No te piden la mierda esa del compromiso de actividad y demostrar todo el rato que buscas trabajo?
Yo no sé cómo se haría con entrevistas por videollamada. Ahí nadie te da un papel sellado.
¿Se traga la charo del SEPE unas capturas de pantalla?


----------



## qpow (21 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿No te piden la mierda esa del compromiso de actividad y demostrar todo el rato que buscas trabajo?
> Yo no sé cómo se haría con entrevistas por videollamada. Ahí nadie te da un papel sellado.
> ¿Se traga la charo del SEPE unas capturas de pantalla?



Yo he llegado a estar año y medio en el paro, luego pillar 6 meses de paguita de 400€ de muerto de hambre y jamás me han llamado de ninguna oferta de empleo del sepe ni demostrar nada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿No te piden la mierda esa del compromiso de actividad y demostrar todo el rato que buscas trabajo?
> Yo no sé cómo se haría con entrevistas por videollamada. Ahí nadie te da un papel sellado.
> ¿Se traga la charo del SEPE unas capturas de pantalla?



Intentarán darme curro porque cobro, este curro me lo busco el SEPE y me ha durado 6 años.

Aquí sí hay trabajo por eso no me preocupo mucho.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (21 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no tomo antidepresivos pero a veces tengo altibajos por el remo y el nuncafollismo.
> En 8 meses de hilo ya habréis visto estos bajones.
> Últimamente estoy más estable, me ha venido bien aumentar las horas de deporte y dar paseos en las horas de sol cuando el trabajo me lo permite.



Yo a veces me echo algún orfi al cuerpo....


----------



## lapetus (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo he llegado a estar año y medio en el paro, luego pillar 6 meses de paguita de 400€ de muerto de hambre y jamás me han llamado de ninguna oferta de empleo del sepe ni demostrar nada.



Interesante. 
Pero yo he oído lo de la gente que iba a las entrevistas sólo para que le dieran el justificante.

Lo explica en la web. No se en que se traducirá:






Compromiso de actividad | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Interesante.
> Pero yo he oído lo de la gente que iba a las entrevistas sólo para que le dieran el justificante.
> 
> Lo explica en la web. No se en que se traducirá:
> ...



Yo entre el paro y la paguita estuve dos años sin trabajar y con una depresión de caballo porque me sentía inútil, cada entrevista que hacía terminaba en fracaso.

Eso es como todo, hay gente que no quiere que la llamen para trabajar y otros peleando para conseguir un trabajo aunque sea cuencoarrocista. Lástima no haber nacido rico.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (22 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El puto @WalterWhite me ha ijnorao, después de todo lo que le he apoyado con su opo.
> 
> 
> HABER ESTUDIADO MÁS HIJODEPUTA



Ajjajajajajajaj lo sabia


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo entre el paro y la paguita estuve dos años sin trabajar y con una depresión de caballo porque me sentía inútil, cada entrevista que hacía terminaba en fracaso.
> 
> Eso es como todo, hay gente que no quiere que la llamen para trabajar y otros peleando para conseguir un trabajo aunque sea cuencoarrocista. Lástima no haber nacido rico.



Porque?, uno vale lo mismo con trabajo y sin el, es uno exactamente la misma persona con el mismo valor y capacidades.

Se tiende a sacralizar el trabajo, quieren buenos esclavos, que le den por el culo a la sociedad, tengo ahorros y no tengo deudas y eso me da libertad de las putas cadenas por un tiempo.

Lo que realmente vale es dedicarse a uno mismo no a hacer soplapolleces y tonterías que cuando te dan la patada no valen para nada.


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Porque?, uno vale lo mismo con trabajo y sin el, es uno exactamente la misma persona con el mismo valor y capacidades.
> 
> Se tiende a sacralizar el trabajo, quieren buenos esclavos, que le den por el culo a la sociedad, tengo ahorros y no tengo deudas y eso me da libertad de las putas cadenas por un tiempo.
> 
> Lo que realmente vale es dedicarse a uno mismo no a hacer soplapolleces y tonterías que cuando te dan la patada no valen para nada.



Me pilló en una mala época a nivel personal y económico, sobre todo económico y no es fácil vivir con 400€ cuando tienes que pagar piso.

Pero coincido contigo, deberíamos mirar más en nosotros mismos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Porque?, uno vale lo mismo con trabajo y sin el, es uno exactamente la misma persona con el mismo valor y capacidades.
> 
> Se tiende a sacralizar el trabajo, quieren buenos esclavos, que le den por el culo a la sociedad, tengo ahorros y no tengo deudas y eso me da libertad de las putas cadenas por un tiempo.
> 
> Lo que realmente vale es dedicarse a uno mismo no a hacer soplapolleces y tonterías que cuando te dan la patada no valen para nada.



No sólo eso... nos tendemos a minusvalorar cuando nos dan ostias a la hora de buscar galera, cuando en España por lo general no vale los méritos que uno tenga o las ganas que uno tenga, valen los contactos, los amigos, las ventajas que la empresa pueda obtener de pasta por contratar a otro en vez de a ti, eso que los HDLGP de los políticos buenistas han llamado la "discriminación positiva".


----------



## Javito Putero (22 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Es el que te mira el billete y el DNI al embarcar.
> 
> La verdad q es un currele bien simple, mucho le.pagan. cualquier.macaco lo haría por la mitad.



Yo creia que era maletero. Y resulta que es esa mierda? Que es un currazo para VAGHOS del copón. No me jodas.


----------



## Javito Putero (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya te vas acercando, pizzero.
> Pero después de 700 páginas todavía sigues sin saber a lo que me dedico.
> Si yo no quiero no subes al avión, así de claro.
> Toma nota la próxima vez que vengas a mi isla a mariconear.
> ...



Pues entoces eres mira escaner o segurata. Una de dos.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo entre el paro y la paguita estuve dos años sin trabajar y con una depresión de caballo porque me sentía inútil, cada entrevista que hacía terminaba en fracaso.



No entiendo esto de sentirse un inútil, te sientes mejor siendo una buena herramienta para la empresa?
Yo me sentiría un inútil por no conseguir dinero cuando me hace falta, pero no por trabajar. Si me dieran una paguita también estaría feliz como una perdiz.


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No entiendo esto de sentirse un inútil, te sientes mejor siendo una buena herramienta para la empresa?
> Yo me sentiría un inútil por no conseguir dinero cuando me hace falta, pero no por trabajar. Si me dieran una paguita también estaría feliz como una perdiz.



Me sentía inútil porque necesitaba dinero de donde fuese y estuve 2 años sin parar de buscar trabajo y no lo logré fácilmente. Con 400€ no se puede vivir y esa prestación me la iban a quitar de forma inminente.

Aquí no entraba en juego si era o no un buena herramienta para cualquier empresa. Me sentía inútil por no conseguir un trabajo de lo que fuese para tener ingresos. Yo llevo fuera de la casa familiar desde los 16 años y me he pasado toda la vida malviviendo con sueldos precarios, pero aún así he salido adelante. 

Hoy en día con 35 palos ya tengo más estabilidad, aunque no tengo gran liquidez ya tengo un piso casi pagado y un coche nuevo que compré hace un par de años. Sigo cobrando el salario mínimo que es suficiente para una persona que lleva solitaria toda la vida.


----------



## Murray's (22 Dic 2022)

Esta es la mayor loteria, sin esto no hay vida


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Sigo siendo pobre, desafortunado en el juego, desafortunado en todo.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Sigo siendo pobre, desafortunado en el juego, desafortunado en todo.



Estaba claro que la lotería no iba a tocar en este hilo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estaba claro que la lotería no iba a tocar en este hilo.



Un vecino paleto que ha muerto decía:

"No hay mejor lotería que el ahorro y la economía"


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Un vecino paleto que ha muerto decía:
> 
> "No hay mejor lotería que el ahorro y la economía"



Un tipo paleto, pero listo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (22 Dic 2022)

Bueno compañeros, consumiendo mis últimas horas de descanso antes de volver a galeras. Serán mis últimos días de este año, del que no me puedo quejar, siendo sincero.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Bueno compañeros, consumiendo mis últimas horas de descanso antes de volver a galeras. Serán mis últimos días de este año, del que no me puedo quejar, siendo sincero.



Y por qué no te puedes quejar?
Te gusta tu trabajo?


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Estaba claro que la lotería no iba a tocar en este hilo.



a mi me ha tocado lo metido jajajaj


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a mi me ha tocado lo metido jajajaj



Nunca nos tocará el gordo, todos los que estamos en este hilo hemos venido al mundo a remar y sufrir.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nunca nos tocará el gordo, todos los que estamos en este hilo hemos venido al mundo a remar y sufrir.



tampoco es tanto dinero como para dejar de remar, pero yo en mi caso me compraria un piso para poder vivir sin deudas durante toda la vida y cobrando en limpio, y dejar de remar cuando me aptezca y me vea con ahorrillos. Pero sin vivienda.. imposible.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Pues entonces eres mira escaner o segurata. Una de dos.



Qué cojones es eso de mira escaner?


----------



## François (22 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tampoco es tanto dinero como para dejar de remar, pero yo en mi caso me compraria un piso para poder vivir sin deudas durante toda la vida y cobrando en limpio, y dejar de remar cuando me aptezca y me vea con ahorrillos. Pero sin vivienda.. imposible.



Tampoco te va a solucionar la vida tener una vivienda. Cuando la tengas me comentas.


----------



## Carpulux (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué cojones es eso de mira escaner?



El de los rayos X del control creo.


----------



## Javito Putero (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué cojones es eso de mira escaner?





Fargo dijo:


> Qué cojones es eso de mira escaner?



Q va a ser . Los que pasan la maleta por la cinta


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> El de los rayos X del control creo.



Eso lo hace un segurata, se llama radioscopia y les dan un plus por hacerlo.
Todos intentan hacer el curso enseguida para cobrar el plus.
Ah, y para ser vigilante y conseguir la placa en este momento solo hay que hacer un curso de 3 meses sin pruebas físicas, para el que le interese.


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

François dijo:


> Tampoco te va a solucionar la vida tener una vivienda. Cuando la tengas me comentas.



Efectivamente.


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Eso lo hace un segurata, se llama radioscopia y les dan un plus por hacerlo.
> Todos intentan hacer el curso enseguida para cobrar el plus.
> Ah, y para ser vigilante y conseguir la placa en este momento solo hay que hacer un curso de 3 meses sin pruebas físicas, para el que le interese.



¿Han quitado las pruebas físicas? En mis tiempos jóvenes había que hacer pruebas físicas. En esos cursos/trabajos suele haber gente de lo peor, chulos y frente monos con poca sesera y mala gente por norma general, aspirantes a policías y guardia civiles frustrados.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Q va a ser . Los que pasan la maleta por la cinta



Eso lo hace el personal de la aerolínea para la que usted vuele.
Tampoco estoy en esa zona de facturación o check in.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Han quitado las pruebas físicas? En mis tiempos jóvenes había que hacer pruebas físicas. En esos cursos/trabajos suele haber gente de lo peor, chulos y frente monos con poca sesera y mala gente por norma general, aspirantes a policías y guardia civiles frustrados.



Las quitaron, solo necesitas 800 o 1000 euros que vale el curso de vigilante, ir a clase 3 meses y hacer unos exámenes que aprueban auténticos zoquetes.


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las quitaron, solo necesitas 800 o 1000 euros que vale el curso de vigilante, ir a clase 3 meses y hacer unos exámenes que aprueban auténticos zoquetes.



Y esos no ganan del todo mal, sé que cobran más que el salario mínimo, les pagan horas extras, nocturnidades y pluses como Dios manda.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Y esos no ganan del todo mal, sé que cobran más que el salario mínimo, les pagan horas extras, nocturnidades y pluses como Dios manda.



A jornada completa 1300 o 1500, siempre me dicen que cobran eso dependiendo de los pluses que tengan.
Pero no me mola nada su trabajo, es muy estático de estar todo el día plantados en el mismo sitio.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Dic 2022)

François dijo:


> Tampoco te va a solucionar la vida tener una vivienda. Cuando la tengas me comentas.



no ni nada, los huevos. Sin vivienda es que corres el riesgo de verte durmiendo en un puto coche o en la calle. Si tienes casa puedes llegar a pedir comida pero un techo tienes


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A jornada completa 1300 o 1500, siempre me dicen que cobran eso dependiendo de los pluses que tengan.



Un técnico senior en cualquier cárnica IT no gana eso.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Dic 2022)

La abogada chorti caducada ha preguntado por mi situación laboral, jojojojojo, ya soy un paria.

A ver cómo va mi capacidad de comer la cabeza a tías y cómo va la mía, hoy me ha echado un polvo cojonudo, yo estoy ya soltando amarras, creo que no nos enseñan a desprendernos de cosas y es muy importante, además de saber vivir con la incertidumbre.


----------



## qpow (22 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La abogada chorti caducada ha preguntado por mi situación laboral, jojojojojo, ya soy un paria.
> 
> A ver cómo va mi capacidad de comer la cabeza a tías y cómo va la mía, hoy me ha echado un polvo cojonudo, yo estoy ya soltando amarras, creo que no nos enseñan a desprendernos de cosas y es muy importante, además de saber vivir con la incertidumbre.



Yo nací con incertidumbre, no sé lo que es vivir sin pensar en el futuro.


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> La abogada chorti caducada ha preguntado por mi situación laboral, jojojojojo, ya soy un paria.



Fuiste sincero con ella?
Qué te dijo? Notaste algún cambio en ella cuando se lo contabas?


----------



## Fargo (22 Dic 2022)

Y mañana de 07 a 15, juego de titular otra vez.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fuiste sincero con ella?
> Qué te dijo? Notaste algún cambio en ella cuando se lo contabas?



Estoy de vacaciones ha sido por WhatsApp, ya voy contando, yo creo que es importante no mostrar inseguridad y si no siquiera ni la tengo porque voy a llorarle.

Además tiene novio, aunque mi parienta la llama "mi amor " en plan coña.

Voy a disfrutar mi tiempo, que cojones, vacaciones pagadas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> no ni nada, los huevos. Sin vivienda es que corres el riesgo de verte durmiendo en un puto coche o en la calle. Si tienes casa puedes llegar a pedir comida pero un techo tienes



Una vivienda no se mantiene sola , ¿qué crees qué pasa cuando dejas de pagar facturas? De todas formas , mucho mejor que vivir de alquiler.


----------



## .AzaleA. (22 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Quizá @.AzaleA. pueda darnos una explicación a eso.




¿?

Ojalá supiera, pero yo soy una persona pacifista. Puedo tener pensamientos muy malos hacia alguien, incluso vengativos, pero pasado unos días se me disipa la vena obsesiva. 

Entiendo que la chortina pasa de Fargo porque no quiere líos. Lo de que le hable mal a otras compis del curro de él (simpre según Fargo), tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Un técnico senior en cualquier cárnica IT no gana eso.



Y sin embargo , según en que fábrica , cobras eso y más por apilar cajas y mover palés de aquí para allá. Mi tope ha sido sobre 1800 haciendo sábados. Puta vida.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Dic 2022)

Otro año de remo
y sin parar....



Yo me voy a pirar en breve y estaré X sin remo (aunque @Fargo no se lo crea )
A ver si me pillan al curso ese y empiezo a remar en IT a mitad de año.

Sólo de pensar horario IT de charcutera de L-V me dan pampurrias, las prácticas del CFGS cuando las hice
en Deloitte eran de 9 a 19 con una hora para comer aunque si entrabas a las 8:00 y comias en media hora te podias ir antes (17 o 17:30) y dependiendo del proyecto al que estuvieras asignado.

En fin @Fargo, que el cambio de remo con 34/35 años creo que se puede coger mejor que con 45, asi que espabila y espero que un día nos cuentes que estas haciendo esto, o lo otro o lo demás allá con la idea de cambiar a tal o cual cosa.

Yo espero que el descanso me siente bien y el ir a un aula (si me cogen al curso, espero que si) por las tardes de 17 a 20:30 me haga sentir vivo e incluso ¿Porqué no? Conozca a gente interesante con la que vivificar mi malograda vida social.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra cosa, no entiendo por qué cuando te dan calabazas luego te tratan como un ser insignificante.
> Es que ni saludan, lo vivo todos los días en mi curro con una chortina que me lancé hace tiempo y ahora me esquiva pasando por al lado cuando coincide conmigo.
> No solo eso, cuando me ve tonteando con otras se pone a hablarles mal de mí.
> Es como si esta tía lo ùnico que pretendiera es que me vayan mal las cosas.
> Algùn experto que me aclare esta cuestión?



@Hans_Asperger , amigo , quizá tu puedas aportar algo.


----------



## pacopalotes (22 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Una vivienda no se mantiene sola , ¿qué crees qué pasa cuando dejas de pagar facturas? De todas formas , mucho mejor que vivir de alquiler.



el ibi al año no es ni la mitad de lo que pago yo cada mes.... y tambien pago todas las facturas. esto es un pufo de dinero de mis costillas tirado a la basura, la mitad de mi sueldo a tomar por culo directamente, como si cobrara la mitad. Y eso que no tengo los caprichos que se da la peña de irse de vacaciones y movidas...pero me negaba a seguir en una puta patera , esto es lo que hay y ya esta, pero ojala pudieratener una vivienda.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (23 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y por qué no te puedes quejar?
> Te gusta tu trabajo?



No, no es que me guste. Hablo en general de este año. El trabajo, pues bueno, podría ser peor también. Pero vamos, me sale otra cosa y me piro.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Dic 2022)

He venido del remo asqueado, cabreado por la situación de bloqueo que tengo alli y que todos conoceis (me impiden cambiar de puesto por obcecación del HDLGP de la rata sarnosa y sidosa del responsable de RRHH).

He estado haciendo un ratillo mis cositas de IT, empezando a mirarme el lenguaje PYTHON y demás... mientras, me he puesto de música a la gran TINA TURNER y luego METALLICA y la verdad.....

Pues que, como que me he animado y se me ha ido la mala ostia. 

Tengo alma de viejo rockero, pues los viejos rockeros nunca mueren....



Y ahora me voy a mimir ya.... que no son horas


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (23 Dic 2022)

Emigra


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> Ojalá supiera, pero yo soy una persona pacifista. Puedo tener pensamientos muy malos hacia alguien, incluso vengativos, pero pasado unos días se me disipa la vena obsesiva.
> 
> Entiendo que la chortina pasa de Fargo porque no quiere líos. Lo de que le hable mal a otras compis del curro de él (simpre según Fargo), tampoco lo entiendo.



No se le quita la obsesión, me tiene manía claramente.
Hasta he llegado a pensar que en realidad sí le gusto, si no pasaría de mí y ya está.
Os recuerdo que esta tía estuvo MESES diciéndome piropos, que le recordaba a uno de "Pasión de gavilanes" y más historias.
Fue lanzarme diciéndole de quedar un día fuera del trabajo, me rechazó y ahí empezó su vena vengativa hacia mí.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No se le quita la obsesión, me tiene manía claramente.
> Hasta he llegado a pensar que en realidad sí le gusto, si no pasaría de mí y ya está.
> Os recuerdo que esta tía estuvo MESES diciéndome piropos, que le recordaba a uno de "Pasión de gavilanes" y más historias.
> Fue lanzarme diciéndole de quedar un día fuera del trabajo, me rechazó y ahí empezó su vena vengativa hacia mí.



Siempre he pensado que de la gente del curro deberias pasar de ella.

Sólo conozco un caso de compañero de curro que conoce compañera de curro, se enamoran, salen juntos, se casan y tienen larvas.
Pienso @Fargo, que deberias practicar y/o intentar tus artes amatorio/ligotescas fuera de la galera.

Además esta pareja tiene mérito, porque algo más de media década de su matrimonio ha sido a distancia ya que él ascendió a mando intermedio y estuvo media década en tiendas de fuera de su ciudad de origen y la mujer con las larvas se quedó aquí, hasta que el compa pudo volver.

La galera es una selva, yo que sé.... de los compas de curro no te puedes fiar. Yo llevo muchos años en la que quiero abandonar
y soy muy abierto y hablo de todo y soy muy sincero, simple y llanamente por que llevo muchos años y los años hacen la confianza, pero en cuanto cambie de galera chitón, si bwuana, en el trabajo: trabajo y punto. Y fuera lo que uno quiera pero con gente ajena a la galera.

Mi galera esta hipermegacharificada, hay un cierto número de charos que las están elevando a puestos de oficinistas y directoras de tienda de proximidad (super de barrios) y están renovando la plantilla de charo-cajeras por chortinas baratas (<30 años), y a otras las están jubileando y prejubileteando.

La rata sidosa de RRHH está como loco por sustituir a las charos por chortinas de las que obtenga una buena subvención del estado.


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que de la gente del curro deberias pasar de ella.



Lo dices por perder el empleo o por tener que verla luego en el curro?


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

Nochebuena de 07 a 15 y luego Navidad de 07 a 15.
Da igual el día que sea, vivo en el día de la marmota.


----------



## .AzaleA. (23 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No se le quita la obsesión, me tiene manía claramente.
> Hasta he llegado a pensar que en realidad sí le gusto, si no pasaría de mí y ya está.
> Os recuerdo que esta tía *estuvo MESES diciéndome piropos, que le recordaba a uno de "Pasión de gavilanes" y más historias.*
> Fue lanzarme diciéndole de quedar un día fuera del trabajo, me rechazó y ahí empezó su vena vengativa hacia mí.




Si lo que dices es verdad... tengo que decirte que yo tampoco entiendo a las mujeres a veces.

Invítala una última vez con la excusa de las fiestas, y de que te vas a marchar del trabajo para siempre. Pero no se lo digas poniendo cara de obseso sexual, o no colará.


----------



## pacopalotes (23 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Nochebuena de 07 a 15 y luego Navidad de 07 a 15.
> Da igual el día que sea, vivo en el día de la marmota.



Yo hasta las 10 de la noche ....


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que las nuevas generaciones se den cuenta de la estafa.


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Si lo que dices es verdad... tengo que decirte que yo tampoco entiendo a las mujeres a veces.
> 
> Invítala una última vez con la excusa de las fiestas, y de que te vas a marchar del trabajo para siempre. Pero no se lo digas poniendo cara de obseso sexual, o no colará.



Y si no me marcho del trabajo no le interesa?
Hay que añadirle un toque dramático al asunto para que tengáis más interés?
También puede perderme si me quedo en el curro pero me rechaza una segunda vez, tendrá un Fargo ausente con ella.


----------



## pacopalotes (23 Dic 2022)

Hasta la guerra paraba en navidad. Pero la galera no, para el remero no hay consuelo ni misericordia , debe remar todos los días de su vida, ningún día es especial, no merece clemencia alguna.


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hasta la guerra paraba en navidad. Pero la galera no, para el remero no hay consuelo ni misericordia , debe remar todos los días de su vida, ningún día es especial, no merece clemencia alguna.



En el aeropuerto no hay festivos que valgan, da igual el puesto que tengas.
De hecho es cuando más curro hay y vuestra empresa hará los cuadrantes teniendo esto en cuenta.
No obstante, es un lugar especial con mucha vida. 
Cualquiera que haya trabajado ahí te lo dirá.


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## pacopalotes (23 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el aeropuerto no hay festivos que valgan, da igual el puesto que tengas.
> De hecho es cuando más curro hay y vuestra empresa hará los cuadrantes teniendo esto en cuenta.
> No obstante, es un lugar especial con mucha vida.
> Cualquiera que haya trabajado ahí te lo dirá.



osea que te pone cachondo trabajar en navidad


----------



## qpow (23 Dic 2022)

Hace 2 años me tocó trabajar en Nochevieja. Pasé la noche solo como un perro, ni uvas me compré porque no había nada que celebrar.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (23 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo dices por perder el empleo o por tener que verla luego en el curro?



Yo que sé macho, por todo... vete tú a saber que intenciones tiene.

Hoy fracaViernes y mañana FracaSabadoNocheBuena

a las 13:30 al remo a las 19:00 cerramos y tengo que reponer algo, cerrar un puto mostrador de platos (fregoteo y apagado de cámara), recoger un lineal de carne más largo que mi rabo y preparar un tramo de tienda para inventario porque el martes vienen a hacer un inventario de un tramo de la tienda.

Mi jefe va y me dice que si podria venir el martes a ayudarle a él y a los compañeros de la mañana (cuando tenemos domingo+lunes fiesta) a las 5 o 5:30 de la mañana que vendrán a hacer ese reinventario porque se lo ha pedido un jefe chupatintas de contabilidad (un HDLGP de esos que llegan nuevos y quieren tenerlo todo hipermegacontrolado).

Total, que como sabe mi situación le digo:

"Mira... si esto se llamará ALIMENTACIÓN (NOMBRE DE MI JEFE) te echaba dos manos y hasta los pies - porque la verdad se porta muy bien conmigo -, pero como esto se llama ALIMENTACIÓN HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA, y me han tratado como una puta basura tal y como ya sabes y eres consciente, pues te digo que podria, pero no lo hago porque no quiero. Porque no seria hacerte un favor a ti, seria hacerselo a la empresa y la empresa lo único que merece son desprecios. Asi que le pides a la rata asquerosa de RRHH que te mande personal si lo necesitas.


Le dije además, aunque me suponga un esfuerzo extra, si te ayuda, te dejo señalizada la tienda para el inventario que no son más que dos pasillos y lo hago en 30 minutos o menos.

A tomar por culo ya.... ¿Voy a venir a las 5 a.m después de dos dias de fiesta (25+26) a hacer un inventario cuando me voy a pirar de la empresa (aunque @Fargo no se lo crea ) en nada?


----------



## Fargo (23 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Total, que como sabe mi situación le digo:
> 
> "Mira... si esto se llamará ALIMENTACIÓN (NOMBRE DE MI JEFE) te echaba dos manos y hasta los pies - porque la verdad se porta muy bien conmigo -, pero como esto se llama ALIMENTACIÓN HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA, y me han tratado como una puta basura tal y como ya sabes y eres consciente, pues te digo que podria, pero no lo hago porque no quiero. Porque no seria hacerte un favor a ti, seria hacerselo a la empresa y la empresa lo único que merece son desprecios. Asi que le pides a la rata asquerosa de RRHH que te mande personal si lo necesitas.



No se lo dijiste así Y LO SABES.
Porque si se lo hubieras dicho con esas palabras te haríamos un monumento en el hilo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No se lo dijiste así Y LO SABES.
> Porque si se lo hubieras dicho con esas palabras te haríamos un monumento en el hilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302865



Ays!!! Fargo!!! Hombre de poca Fé....

Pues si que se lo dije asi.... da igual si me creeis o no, ya aplico el viejo dicho de:

"PARA LO QUE ME QUEDA EN EL CONVENTO, ME CAGO DENTRO."

Tengo 10 años más que tú y estoy más quemado que la pipa de un indio.
No subestimes la sinceridad y vehemencia de un cuarentón quemado....

¡Ya llegarás ya a los 40!
Espero que con chortina de 35


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Dic 2022)

Yo voy a ser un señor parado de 44 años no lloréis tanto, ya hasta me apetece largarme.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

mientras tanto un pavo en otro hilo diciendo que se embolsa 15k al mes..... y nosotros remando por un cuenco de arroz...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo voy a ser un señor parado de 44 años no lloréis tanto, ya hasta me apetece largarme.



Coño, somos de la misma quinta....

La quinta de la PROSTI-CONSTI-TUCIÓN del 78.


----------



## Fargo (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> mientras tanto un pavo en otro hilo diciendo que se embolsa 15k al mes..... y nosotros remando por un cuenco de arroz...



Y tú te lo crees?
Si este hilo ha llegado lejos es precisamente porque los foreros están hasta las pelotas de los fantasmas de Internet.
Bastante tienen en sus redes sociales y el familiar fantasmón que todos tenemos en las cenas de Navidad.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y tú te lo crees?
> Si este hilo ha llegado lejos es precisamente porque los foreros están hasta las pelotas de los fantasmas de Internet.
> Bastante tienen en sus redes sociales y el familiar fantasmón que todos tenemos en las cenas de Navidad.



si me lo creo, hay gente que vive deputa madre o sino quien crees que paga los restaurantes y hoteles de lujo, los precios desorbitados, las joyas, los paseos por el corte ingles, flipas demasiado


----------



## -carrancas (24 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si me lo creo, hay gente que vive deputa madre o sino quien crees que paga los restaurantes y hoteles de lujo, los precios desorbitados, las joyas, los paseos por el corte ingles, flipas demasiado



Esta tarde lo hablabamos los repositores con las charo-cajeras.... menudo despiporre en la planta de alimentación, no se podia ni pasar con los palets por los pasillos. La peña gastando como nunca para comer, alcohol sobre todo, comida y les da igual el precio cojones... mucho quejarse de la inflacción y la gente saca dinero de donde sea.

En serio... yo bromeaba con las charocajeras.... decia: "A ver si quieren comer hasta reventar no vaya a venir en el 2023 la tercera guerra mundial de verdad o una ola covidiana de china que están un poco raritos por allá y quieren estar bien comidos y bebidos"

Una pasada, la gente se ha vuelto loca con la cena de mañana de verdad....


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

si las cosas tienen un precio y no bajan es porque hay quien lo puede pgar. que cada uno reflexione


----------



## Fargo (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> si me lo creo, hay gente que vive deputa madre o sino quien crees que paga los restaurantes y hoteles de lujo, los precios desorbitados, las joyas, los paseos por el corte ingles, flipas demasiado



Correcto, hay gente que vive de puta madre pero no ese forero que va de rico sin serlo.
A veces se nos cuela algún forocochero.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues ya que me dan la patada he cogido la cartilla en plan Paco con la charitaria y resulta que soy un muerto de hambre...

375 euros de media al mes de gasto en gasoil y neumáticos en un coche pagado que además estoy jodiendo porque es para mí servicio.

Dos guardias a la semana pendiente del teléfono todo el finde, aguantar hijas de puta... cobrando unos 1500... total que con ser pizzero o reponedor aquí sin usar coche gano lo mismo o más...

Creo que me voy con corte de manga.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Correcto, hay gente que vive de puta madre pero no ese forero que va de rico sin serlo.
> A veces se nos cuela algún forocochero.



esta en hilo destacado, que solo de rentas 5k al mes, de la empresa 15k,, brutalidades...


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bueno pues ya que me dan la patada he cogido la cartilla en plan Paco con la charitaria y resulta que soy un muerto de hambre...
> 
> 375 euros de media al mes de gasto en gasoil y neumáticos en un coche pagado que además estoy jodiendo porque es para mí servicio.
> 
> ...



1500 no cobra ningun remero milenial, eso es un sueldo gordo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 1500 no cobra ningun remero milenial, eso es un sueldo gordo.



Resta los gastos de ir a currar... que lo den por el culo... gano lo mismo en el paro y descansando.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bueno pues ya que me dan la patada he cogido la cartilla en plan Paco con la charitaria y resulta que soy un muerto de hambre...
> 
> 375 euros de media al mes de gasto en gasoil y neumáticos en un coche pagado que además estoy jodiendo porque es para mí servicio.
> 
> ...



Yo también soy pobre de solemnidad.

Cuando hacia jornada completa cobraba de vendedor de tecnología y gama blanca una media de 1250-1300 euros en
12 pagas aguantando más mierda de los clientes que paqué, además de madrugones en la semana de mañanas y cuando haciamos inventarios ni te cuento.

Tenia la cabeza echa trizas del estrés de atender a la gente, eso si, era diligente y bueno, ayudaba a la gente con todos su problemas de los chismes que vendiamos y como soy desarrollador y sé las interioridades de los S.O pues eso, que solucionaba mogollón de incidencias que de lo contrario se transformarian en devoluciones/quejas.

Ahora como repositor de alimentación 5 horas con 30 min de descanso cobro entre 900 y pico o 1000 justos, no salgo de ahi porque a la rata sidosa de RRHH que ojala mañana se atragante con la cena, no le da la gana dejarme mover de ahi porque está en fase de rejuvenecimiento de la plantilla que al parecer les debe salir muy bien de pasta.

No ha estado del todo mal pero pille este puesto tras la vuelta de la excedencia como una salvaguarda durante el CORONACIRCO, pero vengo destrozado.... aunque baje el nivel vengo cansado y con dolorcetes. No sé si será la edad (45 el año que viene), la baja forma ocasionada por el CORONACIRCO que dejé el GYM, o yo que sé... el caso es que habiendo estudiado mucho tiempo desarrollo, he de cambiar si o si, y puedo y lo voy a hacer.

Necesito plenitud física y mental para orientarme hacia mi objetivo. De ahi a dejar la CA-GALERA actual.

Me voy con un cierto nivel de ansiedad por la incertidumbre, pero me aguantaré y procuraré no mostrarlo hacia afuera en todo lo que haga o a las empresas que vaya o se me comeran si me ven inseguro.

Muchisimos ánimos!!! Termonuclear Warrior!!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 1500 no cobra ningun remero milenial, eso es un sueldo gordo.



Los responsables de sección comercial de mi empresa (mandos intermedios) recien novatillos deben de andar entre los 1500-1600 euros. Eso si, todo el día en el hipermercado (jornada mañana y tarde), guardias rotativas hasta el cierre (22h), y todos los problemas y estrés de tu NEGOCIO sin ser tú NEGOCIO: Planifica compras, objetivos de ventas, tu personal (sus horarios y vacaciones) ¡ah! y SAL A REPONER TÚ cuando te falla tú personal por baja o imprevistos porque a la rata SIDOSA Y REPUGNANTE de RRHH no le da la gana de ponerte refuerzos para no gastar DINERO.

Una basura de sueldo para la responsabilidad u esclavitud que es. Por eso están deseosos de cargarse a los responsables de sección entrados en la cincuentena y que arrastran sueldos antiguos y jugosos para poner a recien ascendidos que saben que se conformaran con el sueldo de responsable novatillo y lo dará todo por la CA-GALERA.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo también soy pobre de solemnidad.
> 
> Cuando hacia jornada completa cobraba de vendedor de tecnología y gama blanca una media de 1250-1300 euros en
> 12 pagas aguantando más mierda de los clientes que paqué, además de madrugones en la semana de mañanas y cuando haciamos inventarios ni te cuento.
> ...



Pues yo paso, ya no me sirve este curro.

Mi parienta lo lleva bien, además va a cancelar la hipoteca, me siento ridículo con sus 2k de charitaria, paso, mi trabajo era basura, me dice que nos sobra pasta.

Voy a ganar prácticamente lo mismo cobrando el paro.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Resta los gastos de ir a currar... que lo den por el culo... gano lo mismo en el paro y descansando.



Pues así estamos todos. Y quién no en casapapi que también es la muerte en vida


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues así estamos todos. Y quién no en casapapi que también es la muerte en vida



Yo es que soy vividor, estar puteado no sirve para nada, cuando no les sirves te desechan.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo es que soy vividor, estar puteado no sirve para nada, cuando no les sirves te desechan.



Cada uno va a lo suyo. A pesar de ser yo la única que está a tomar por culo de casa y sola, me han colocado todos los festivos y todos los fines de semana, y a tomar por culo,que se los coma y que le den por culo. Y ya está eso es la vida, es el agotamiento del remero. Sola como un perro, esa es mi vida, sola y a tomar por culo, nose acuerdan de mi ni las ratas y todo x un puñado de arroz y es lo peor


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cada uno va a lo suyo. A pesar de ser yo la única que está a tomar por culo de casa y sola, me han colocado todos los festivos y todos los fines de semana, y a tomar por culo,que se los coma y que le den por culo. Y ya está eso es la vida, es el agotamiento del remero. Sola como un perro, esa es mi vida, sola y a tomar por culo, nose acuerdan de mi ni las ratas y todo x un puñado de arroz y es lo peor



Toma, te dedico esta canción.... a mi no sé exactamente porque me ánima el alma (si es que me queda algo), porque cada vez tengo más odio y rabia acumulada.
Espero que se disipe o me consumire como una asquerosa alimaña envenenada por mi propio veneno.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Dic 2022)

Hasta los cojones de todo

Feliz Navidad...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

Me voy a la cama que mañana entro a las 13:30 a la CA-GALERA, que asco por diossssssssssss todo petao aún de los obsesionados por aparentar una cena de nochebuena de reyes antiguos en plan banquete, todos aqui y por allá y luego los jefes y compas "felices" y deseandote "ayssss que pases una buena noche...." una buena noche........ tu puta madre va a pasar una buena noche con mi rabo en la boca cabrón.... (que ganas de decir eso), @Fargo, hasta eso no voy a llegar.....    
Detesto la falsedad e hipocresia de los buenos deseos navideños hasta lo inimaginable.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Toma, te dedico esta canción.... a mi no sé exactamente porque me ánima el alma (si es que me queda algo), porque cada vez tengo más odio y rabia acumulada.
> Espero que se disipe o me consumire como una asquerosa alimaña envenenada por mi propio veneno.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



Ya yo tbien estoy cada día más amargada y quejosa


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Me voy a la cama que mañana entro a las 13:30 a la CA-GALERA, que asco por diossssssssssss todo petao aún de los obsesionados por aparentar una cena de nochebuena de reyes antiguos en plan banquete, todos aqui y por allá y luego los jefes y compas "felices" y deseandote "ayssss que pases una buena noche...." una buena noche........ tu puta madre va a pasar una buena noche con mi rabo en la boca cabrón.... (que ganas de decir eso), @Fargo, hasta eso no voy a llegar.....
> Detesto la falsedad e hipocresia de los buenos deseos navideños hasta lo inimaginable.



Yo sin poder dormir pensando en la CA GALERA


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cada uno va a lo suyo. A pesar de ser yo la única que está a tomar por culo de casa y sola, me han colocado todos los festivos y todos los fines de semana, y a tomar por culo,que se los coma y que le den por culo. Y ya está eso es la vida, es el agotamiento del remero. Sola como un perro, esa es mi vida, sola y a tomar por culo, nose acuerdan de mi ni las ratas y todo x un puñado de arroz y es lo peor



Yo pienso en ti de cuando en vez , aunque sé que eso no es un consuelo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (24 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En el aeropuerto no hay festivos que valgan, da igual el puesto que tengas.
> De hecho es cuando más curro hay y vuestra empresa hará los cuadrantes teniendo esto en cuenta.
> No obstante, es un lugar especial con mucha vida.
> Cualquiera que haya trabajado ahí te lo dirá.



En lo mío, estamos 24/7 toooodo el año. 
Pero en Enero me cojo una semana de vacaciones que empalmo con descansos, así que dos semanitas del ala pal nene. 
Ouhh yeahh!!


----------



## Carpulux (24 Dic 2022)

Me cago en la puta. Ayer estuve con viejos amigos y los gilipollas en vez de recordar viejos momentos pues claro te preguntan que es de tu vida y tal…

Pues ahí están todos con su remo (más o menos bien pagado, no como lo que se ve por aquí), novia y demás.

Y luego estoy yo. Mira, no sé cómo se sentirá que te enchufen 40 balazos seguidos, pero acabé igual. Ya os imagináis.

Mi dulcinea de este año desaparecida hace tiempo ya por otra parte, y no creo que mueva ficha. Ayer fue un duro golpe. Me dejó KO. Fracaviernes histórico.

Navidades solo y a mi bola MANDA.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2022)

Libro toda la semana y voy a dar buena cuenta de la cesta de empresa con la familia y esta tarde van a caer unas cuantas cerveza antes de la cena.

Trabajar en un sitio adecuado con condiciones laborales es salud.

Que paséis una feliz falsedad con muchos Dientes dientes


----------



## Fargo (24 Dic 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Libro toda la semana y voy a dar buena cuenta de la cesta de empresa con la familia y esta tarde van a caer unas cuantas cerveza antes de la cena.



Cesta de empresa?
Qué es eso?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Dic 2022)

Quedada foril hoy a partir de las 23:00 MANDA


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Dic 2022)

Yo esta noche NO creo que salga. Estoy hasta los cojones de los pubs. No puedes hablar porque está la música altísima, beber ya me aburre, fumar fuera para socializar es lo único que me atrae, pero luego la ropa huele a tabaco y da PUTO ASCO. En definitiva, que me quedo en casa leyendo o jugando a algún juego. Ya me iré de pvtas otro día para compensar (si es que los rojos no nos joden aún más).

Y mientras veo en Instagram mujeres viajando por todos lados de comidas, con sus zorramigas en la playa… a veces creo que vivo en una MATRIX que genera imágenes falsas diabolicas para desmoralizar


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Chavales ánimos, a ver si santa se acuerda de nosotros... una asi quiero yo


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo esta noche NO creo que salga. Estoy hasta los cojones de los pubs. No puedes hablar porque está la música altísima, beber ya me aburre, fumar fuera para socializar es lo único que me atrae, pero luego la ropa huele a tabaco y da PUTO ASCO. En definitiva, que me quedo en casa leyendo o jugando a algún juego. Ya me iré de pvtas otro día para compensar (si es que los rojos no nos joden aún más).
> 
> Y mientras veo en Instagram mujeres viajando por todos lados de comidas, con sus zorramigas en la playa… a veces creo que vivo en una MATRIX que genera imágenes falsas diabolicas para desmoralizar




La noche ya no es lo que era

Mi última salida fué allá por 2017 y tuve bastante, pocas tias y muy endiosadas y las receptivas o son panchitas/ negras separadas y tienen hijos, encima mucha igualdad y feminismo pero te lo tienes que seguir currando tu, acercarte, hablar y probar suerte y la mayoría veces ni con esas..

Demasiado esfuerzo para ninguna o muy poca recompensa


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> La noche ya no es lo que era
> 
> Mi última salida fué allá por 2017 y tuve bastante, pocas tias y muy endiosadas y las receptivas o son panchitas/ negras separadas y tienen hijos, encima mucha igualdad y feminismo pero te lo tienes que seguir currando tu, acercarte, hablar y probar suerte y la mayoría veces ni con esas..
> 
> Demasiado esfuerzo para ninguna o muy poca recompensa



Y encima los rojos quieren quitarnos ya del todo a las pvtas profesionales. Qué jodida pesadilla. Ojalá estar en los tiempos de oro de AZNAR


----------



## Armando Kasitas (24 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Quedada foril hoy a partir de las 23:00 MANDA



Os pasáis por mi galera, me hacéis compañia y os invito a cafés. No tengo otra cosa allí.


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Y encima los rojos quieren quitarnos ya del todo a las pvtas profesionales. Qué jodida pesadilla. Ojalá estar en los tiempos de oro de AZNAR




Es una puta pesadilla este pais.

Todas las tias que conozco con novio o pareja bien enganchadas por sus maromos


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Os pasáis por mi galera, me hacéis compañia y os invito a cafés. No tengo otra cosa allí.




Eres segurata? Dónde?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (24 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eres segurata? Dónde?



No. 
En la recepción de un hotel. Hoy, tranquilidad total. Poco papeleo; pa las 12, todo revisado y preparado para mañana.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Cesta de empresa?
> Qué es eso?



Yo tampoco sabía que era eso hasta hace poco


----------



## mmm (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## HUSH (24 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


>


----------



## qpow (24 Dic 2022)

Felices fiestas amigos, tengáis el día libre u os toque darle al remo esta noche, os deseo igualmente lo mejor.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (24 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Os pasáis por mi galera, me hacéis compañia y os invito a cafés. No tengo otra cosa allí.



@Fargo coge un avión de tu galera, tu pilotas (si no sabes te miras el manual), me vienes a recoger a Mañolandia y nos presentamos en el hotel
de Armando Kasitas, aterrizamos en la azotea.

Luego pillamos unas lumis y unas habitaciones y nos damos un homenaje



Ya me encargo yo de hackear la cuenta corriente de algún político de mierda y que pague él la juerga....


----------



## Armando Kasitas (24 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo coge un avión de tu galera, tu pilotas (si no sabes te miras el manual), me vienes a recoger a Mañolandia y nos presentamos en el hotel
> de Armando Kasitas, aterrizamos en la azotea.
> 
> Luego pillamos unas lumis y unas habitaciones y nos damos un homenaje
> ...



Puff, oye, con la noche que me espera, no me vendría mal un poco de charla. 
Me llevo hoy el libro electrónico para echar el rato. 
Si entrais por la azotea, avisais que os abra!!


----------



## Fargo (24 Dic 2022)

Hace un rato he ido a dar un paseo como de costumbre antes de cenar, y he visto mucho movimiento en las calles.
Chavales con petardos, gente preparándose para cenar, algunos llegando a la casa donde se van a reunir con los suyos...
Yo también podría ir a una de esas cenas con mi familia, pero he decidido no ir este año.
Tengo mis razones, aunque haya utilizado la menos convincente para explicar mi incomparecencia en la cena: mañana trabajo de 07 a 15 y tengo que acostarme temprano.
Podría haber soltado cualquier patraña que me hiciera quedar mejor, pero quería que mi familia supiera que no tengo ningùn problema de salud, no voy porque simplemente no quiero ir.
Entiendo a los que tenéis familias unidas donde hay un verdadero vínculo, pero en la mía la mayoría solo nos vemos esa noche.
El resto del año pasamos los unos de los otros, y yo estoy en un momento que no me apetece fingir un aprecio que no tengo entre plato y plato.
No sé si es que estoy hasta las pelotas de todo y por eso actúo así, pero os diré una cosa: me siento de puta madre.
Mañana iré a remar, eso no me lo quita nadie pero iré descansado y aliviado por no tener que tragar con el falserío de la Navidad de todos los años.
Una cosa buena que tenemos muchos del hilo es que estamos tan en la mierda que solo podemos ir a mejor, así que disfrutaremos más de las victorias (si estas llegan) que la gente a la que siempre le vino todo de cara.
Felices fiestas a todos los presentes, está mal que yo lo diga pero se nos ha quedado un hilo cojonudo.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Pues aquí estoy de nochebuena haciéndome una pizza sola en el zulo recién llegada de remar. Feliz navidad.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hace un rato he ido a dar un paseo como de costumbre antes de cenar, y he visto mucho movimiento en las calles.
> Chavales con petardos, gente preparándose para cenar, algunos llegando a la casa donde se van a reunir con los suyos...
> Yo también podría ir a una de esas cenas con mi familia, pero he decidido no ir este año.
> Tengo mis razones, aunque haya utilizado la menos convincente para explicar mi incomparecencia en la cena: mañana trabajo de 07 a 15 y tengo que acostarme temprano.
> ...



Siempre se puede ir a peor, hazme caso. Yo pienso nadie puede estar más en la miseria que yo, pero cierro la ca-galera y ya había por lo.menos cinco vagabundos tirados en la puta calle.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Dic 2022)

Yo no remo, pero hoy no salgo. Podría salir, pero ¿para qué? Los sitios están a petar, la música altísima. No se puede hablar. No te puedes mover. Media hora para pedir en la barra... En fin. Obviamente, me imagino bailando y enrrollándome con tres chortinas, pero hay que aceptar la realidad.


----------



## pacopalotes (24 Dic 2022)

En el camino de vuelta, bueno llevo desde las nueve aguantando las ganas de llorar a moco tendido, ya estoy mejor. Pero eso en el camino de vuelta al zulo sollozando he pensado en el suicidio y en los hijos de puta Montes de mierda que no pensaron en lo poco que costaba darme esos días dadas las circunstancias. Parece que lo estoy viendo "que se aguante, que sabía a lo que venía, no es mi problema" y paso del odio a la depresión del odio a la depresión. 
Me acuerdo de la escena esa del barco y los esclavos que dice " el odio es lo que me mantiene vivo" o algo así, si alguien la tiene que la pase.


----------



## Fargo (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En el camino de vuelta, bueno llevo desde las nueve aguantando las ganas de llorar a moco tendido,


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En el camino de vuelta, bueno llevo desde las nueve aguantando las ganas de llorar a moco tendido, ya estoy mejor. Pero eso en el camino de vuelta al zulo sollozando he pensado en el suicidio y en los hijos de puta Montes de mierda que no pensaron en lo poco que costaba darme esos días dadas las circunstancias. Parece que lo estoy viendo "que se aguante, que sabía a lo que venía, no es mi problema" y paso del odio a la depresión del odio a la depresión.
> Me acuerdo de la escena esa del barco y los esclavos que dice " el odio es lo que me mantiene vivo" o algo así, si alguien la tiene que la pase.



A mí burbuja me ayuda porque me pone los pies en la tierra. Abro MIERDAGRAM y veo a todo el mundo pasándoselo de Puta madre y, como no, muchas tías de viaje, en barcos, enseñando las tetas junto con otras zorramigas… BRVTAL. Creo que esas imágenes son generadas por la Matrix para desmoralizar y hacer este mundo más satanico e incomprensible


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy borracho a sidra... me animan como futuro parado aunque resulta que voy a cobrar al principio como currando ...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En el camino de vuelta, bueno llevo desde las nueve aguantando las ganas de llorar a moco tendido, ya estoy mejor. Pero eso en el camino de vuelta al zulo sollozando he pensado en el suicidio y en los hijos de puta Montes de mierda que no pensaron en lo poco que costaba darme esos días dadas las circunstancias. Parece que lo estoy viendo "que se aguante, que sabía a lo que venía, no es mi problema" y paso del odio a la depresión del odio a la depresión.
> Me acuerdo de la escena esa del barco y los esclavos que dice " el odio es lo que me mantiene vivo" o algo así, si alguien la tiene que la pase.



Ánimate mujer!!! Hay peores cosas que nuestras patéticas vidas de remero.

Si te contara mi vida... al 100%, sólo he dado retazos de mis movidas y rayadas laborales que de eso va el hilo, fliparias....

El otro día mientras reponia una clienta señora mayor del hiper, muy majeta que me conocer me dice: Eys se te ve triste (no estaba triste, estaba rabioso por mi situación de ostracismo en la galera), me dijo: Si te contara mi vida.... yo le dije: Con el debido respeto señora, la entiendo y empatizo pero si le contara yo la mia..., además no se lo tome a mal pero usted está al final de la vida, a mi aún me queda el 50%).

Piensa que podrian pasar cosas peores: O venir otra ola covidiana o la tercera guerra mundial de verdad y tendriamos que lidiar
con la situación como hicieron antaño nuestros abuelos europeos en la II Guerra Mundial o en la guerra civil española.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Dic 2022)

Por cierto en mi CA-GALERA hoy han echo un sorteo de regalos por navidad entre los GALEOTES (una limosna para "alegrarnos" las fiestas), a la mayoria nos ha tocado un "LOTE" que creo que son colonias o algo asi....

A un compa, muy majete que también tiene muy mala suerte en la vida (seria largo de contar), le ha tocado un TV de 43'', y le viene de perlas que se le ha cascado el suyo y a otro le ha debido de tocar una patineta asesina de esas que se ven por todos lados.

Si me ha tocado un lote de colonias no sé si echarselos por encima a la rata sidosa de RRHH y pegarle fuego 

El próximo post, lo escribiré desde la cárcel


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> A mí burbuja me ayuda porque me pone los pies en la tierra. Abro MIERDAGRAM y veo a todo el mundo pasándoselo de Puta madre y, como no, muchas tías de viaje, en barcos, enseñando las tetas junto con otras zorramigas… BRVTAL. Creo que esas imágenes son generadas por la Matrix para desmoralizar y hacer este mundo más satanico e incomprensible



Yo no uso zorragram, paso, tengo poco que mostrar


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ánimate mujer!!! Hay peores cosas que nuestras patéticas vidas de remero.
> 
> Si te contara mi vida... al 100%, sólo he dado retazos de mis movidas y rayadas laborales que de eso va el hilo, fliparias....
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que yo soy una mujer, que ya venía arrastrando decaimiento, que tengo la.regla, que me he tomado pastillas para dormir últimamente un par de días que aún me bajan más el ánimo, no estoy hecha para remar como un hombre pero lo.hago


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Dic 2022)

Qué tal va la noche?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (25 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Qué tal va la noche?



Llevo ya un café y mirando Twitter y burbuja.
Estoy esperando a los compis que iban a venir con lumis...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Llevo ya un café y mirando Twitter y burbuja.
> Estoy esperando a los compis que iban a venir con lumis...



Yo estoy con un libro, pero me iré a dormir pronto. Feliz navidad Burbuja.info


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Dic 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Llevo ya un café y mirando Twitter y burbuja.
> Estoy esperando a los compis que iban a venir con lumis...



@Fargo ha intentado mangar un avión del hangar del airport.... pero le ha pillado una guardia civil pechugona.... y están "negociando"
la forma de evitar el empuramiento....


----------



## Armando Kasitas (25 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo ha intentado mangar un avión del hangar del airport.... pero le ha pillado una guardia civil pechugona.... y están "negociando"
> la forma de evitar el empuramiento....



A ver si lo del "agotamiento del remero" resulta que va a ir por ahí...


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> A mí burbuja me ayuda porque me pone los pies en la tierra. Abro MIERDAGRAM y veo a todo el mundo pasándoselo de Puta madre y, como no, muchas tías de viaje, en barcos, enseñando las tetas junto con otras zorramigas… BRVTAL. Creo que esas imágenes son generadas por la Matrix para desmoralizar y hacer este mundo más satanico e incomprensible



Ahí solo ves lo que quieren que veas, nadie publica sus fracasos, frustraciones y complejos.
Tampoco son sinceros con su estado de ánimo, es imposible estar contento todo el día salvo que vayas colocado de alguna droga.


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo *ha intentado mangar un avión del hangar del airport.... *pero le ha pillado una guardia civil pechugona.... y están "negociando"
> la forma de evitar el empuramiento....



Te sorprendería la poca seguridad que hay en la pista, podría hacerlo perfectamente.
Por cierto, me voy a remar.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahí solo ves lo que quieren que veas, nadie publica sus fracasos, frustraciones y complejos.
> Tampoco son sinceros con su estado de ánimo, es imposible estar contento todo el día salvo que vayas colocado de alguna droga.



Si estás contento SIEMPRE, cuando tengas un bajón va a ser lo más gordo a lo que te puedas enfrentar.

Lo de esas redes sociales es, sencillamente, tapar toda la mierda de nuestro día a día.


----------



## CasaEstado (25 Dic 2022)

No sé si un día de Navidad es el mejor para descubrir este hilo. Me ha dejado impactado y he leído unas cuantas páginas.

Hay un análisis que no se ha desarrollado del todo. Todos culpáis a los langostas del aumento del precio de la vivienda y por lo tanto de vuestra situación y no creo que sea del todo correcto. La especulación en los precios de los pisos se inició cuando la mujer se incorporó al mercado laboral y las familias incrementaron su poder adquisitivo. En ese momento las vislleras premium decidieron mudarse a una casa mejor. No, no fue el marido quien lo decidió. Ese aumento de la demanda arrastró el precio del resto de pisos y fue uno de los principales motivos junto a tipos de interés bajos.

Es obvio que el coste actual de los pisos tiene un componente importante de carácter especulativo. Ese componente solo pudo crecer con la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo y sus ansias de vivir en un sitio mejor que sus “amigas”. Claramente si un langosto ve que al vecino le pagan 100 el pedirá 110 pero cuando solo había 80 nadie pagaba ni 100 ni 110 y el langosta se tenía que conformar con 80.

El mismo ansía que hace ir a la visillera al mejor piso que el banco le pueda financiar hace al langosta pedir el máximo dinero que pueda sacar, ¿Por qué la gente no se conformará con pisos más humildes y tiene que ir siempre a máximos? Si luego suben los tipos la culpa es de los demás y con crear una plataforma de afectados y pedir una ayuda es suficiente.


----------



## Bizarroff (25 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> No sé si un día de Navidad es el mejor para descubrir este hilo. Me ha dejado impactado y he leído unas cuantas páginas.
> 
> Hay un análisis que no se ha desarrollado del todo. Todos culpáis a los langostas del aumento del precio de la vivienda y por lo tanto de vuestra situación y no creo que sea del todo correcto. La especulación en los precios de los pisos se inició cuando la mujer se incorporó al mercado laboral y las familias incrementaron su poder adquisitivo. En ese momento las vislleras premium decidieron mudarse a una casa mejor. No, no fue el marido quien lo decidió. Ese aumento de la demanda arrastró el precio del resto de pisos y fue uno de los principales motivos junto a tipos de interés bajos.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos intereses detrás del coste de la vivienda, desde las propias administraciones en forma de jugosos impuestos hasta los grandes fondos de inversión. El precio de la vivienda es el que es también en parte, porque es una forma de esclavismo. La letra de la hipoteca/cuota mensual de alquiler es la sustitución de las viejas cadenas de la galera. El objetivo es que remes de una manera u otra.

¿La incorporación de la mujer al trabajo? Se les han reído en la puta cara, no dejan de ser mas que millones de nuevos remeros a los que explotar. Encima han tirado los precios de ciertos puestos de trabajo, hace 5 o 6 décadas años un administrativo y un mecánico cobraban más o menos lo mismo. Hoy en día un mecánico te puede cobrar un 50 o 60% más y llevarse un sueldo digno porque ni Dios quiere ese trabajo, mientras el otro tiene que competir con cientos de Charos que quieren ese puesto. En mi empresa cuando hay una vacante de administrativo, al día siguiente de publicar una oferta en infojobs hay 700 que se matarían por remar por 1000€, muchos y muchas con estudios universitarios e idiomas. Para un puesto de ayudante de mantenimiento, ofreces 1400€ al porrero de turno que viene prácticas de FP y se te descojona en la cara.

Y el tema vivienda poderse solucionar se puede, pero no interesa. Si un paleto como Franco cuyos estudios eran pasar por una academia militar pudo hacerlo, que no podría hacerse hoy en día.

Cuando Franco congeló el alquiler y promovió la vivienda social (con éxito)


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hay muchos intereses detrás del coste de la vivienda, desde las propias administraciones en forma de jugosos impuestos hasta los grandes fondos de inversión. El precio de la vivienda es el que es también en parte, porque es una forma de esclavismo. La letra de la hipoteca/cuota mensual de alquiler es la sustitución de las viejas cadenas de la galera. El objetivo es que remes de una manera u otra.
> 
> ¿La incorporación de la mujer al trabajo? Se les han reído en la puta cara, no dejan de ser mas que millones de nuevos remeros a los que explotar. Encima han tirado los precios de ciertos puestos de trabajo, hace 5 o 6 décadas años un administrativo y un mecánico cobraban más o menos lo mismo. Hoy en día un mecánico te puede cobrar un 50 o 60% más y llevarse un sueldo digno porque ni Dios quiere ese trabajo, mientras el otro tiene que competir con cientos de Charos que quieren ese puesto. En mi empresa cuando hay una vacante de administrativo, al día siguiente de publicar una oferta en infojobs hay 700 que se matarían por remar por 1000€, muchos y muchas con estudios universitarios e idiomas. Para un puesto de ayudante de mantenimiento, ofreces 1400€ al porrero de turno que viene prácticas de FP y se te descojona en la cara.
> 
> ...



Pues será que los remeros hombres están amariconados y huyen del trabajo duro, anes tampoco era asi


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

Un hombre de antes no dejaría que una mujera cómo yo se echara a la espalda un día de navidad en el último turno de la ca-galera y sola. Pero mis compañeros de mi edad, tíos, les parece de puta madre, no mueven un dedo por nadie sea mujer niño, viejo o alien, son muy progresistas e igualitarios.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Vamos a uns sociedad en que currar será de gilipollas. A mi me pilla mayor pero los jóvenes ¿qué esperan? ¡Que pidan las paguitas!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304108



lo ideal es pillar un bloque de pisos entero, todos viviendo solos y con paguita, luego en la practica vivir juntos, pero eso PapÁ estado nunca podrá averiguarlo, si el bloque tiene 10 pisos estamos hablando de 8001,1 euros al mes, BROOOOTAL , todo esto sin pegar palo al agua y sin pagar impuestos.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> lo ideal es pillar un bloque de pisos entero, todos viviendo solos y con paguita, luego en la practica vivir juntos, pero eso PapÁ estado nunca podrá averiguarlo, si el bloque tiene 10 pisos estamos hablando de 8001,1 euros al mes, BROOOOTAL , todo esto sin pegar palo al agua y sin pagar impuestos.



No os emterais de nada. La paguita tiene truco. Los jóvenes remeros vivimos a) en zulos ilegales b) compartiendo piso c) con los padres. En cualquier caso no tenemos una vivienda ni en propiedad ni en alquiler habitualmente porque no nos llega para pagarla, así que esas paguitas son para inmigrantes a los que si se les concede una vivienda digna o se les ayuda para dicho fin. Está todo pensando. Ningún remero joven puede acceder a esa paguita por los citados motivos, si no tienes trabajo como cojones vas a tener para pagar un piso? Es sencillamente ridículo, si ni trabajando se puede, así que viven recogidos y ya no les pertenece paguita. Por otra parte, el que tiene piso heredado a gastos pagados si le compensa remar por un sueldo limpio, es más que privilegiado hoy día. Ese no tiene tanto problema. Ni que decir tiene que, en el caso de que se plantee arrendar una vivienda con dicho fin paguitero, la paguita no alcanza ni para pagar la fianza, ni mucho menos la mensualidad, que sería casi la totalidad de la paguita. Arrendar un bloque dice , a 700 de media siendo generosos, casi la totalidad de la páguita, de que comes? Y los suministros?


----------



## CasaEstado (25 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Un hombre de antes no dejaría que una mujera cómo yo se echara a la espalda un día de navidad en el último turno de la ca-galera y sola. Pero mis compañeros de mi edad, tíos, les parece de puta madre, no mueven un dedo por nadie sea mujer niño, viejo o alien, son muy progresistas e igualitarios.



Son mujeras las que han conseguido la tan ansiada y falsa igualdad. Aún estoy esperando verlas quejarse por que el 50% de las mujeras no son camioneros, por poner un ejemplo. Eso si, puestos de Alta Dirección al 50%. Cuando en mi escuela de ingenieros solo el 10% que estudiaba una ingeniería era mujera. Si eres mujera tienes 10 veces más probabilidades de promocionar a un puesto de Alta Dirección.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Dic 2022)

No sabemos más que quejarnos, el españolito medio no hace más que quejarse.
Pero el españolito medio esta amariconado, acojonado y acomplejado.... nos han engañado, nos estafan, nos hacen creer que tenemos la PUTA OBLIGACIÓN DE ASISTIR A TODO EL PUTO PLANETA.

Una nación con DOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, hombres y mujeres estarian quemando sedes de partidos, parlamentos, ayuntamientos y colgando a los funcionarios paniguados y representantes politicos de una soga, como el populacho parisino hizo con los nobles en la revolución francesa.

Pero nunca sucederá, porque no hay unión y nunca la ha habido.


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> No sé si un día de Navidad es el mejor para descubrir este hilo. Me ha dejado impactado y he leído unas cuantas páginas.



Te ha dejado impactado pero no has dejado un triste zankito en la primera página.
Vienes a mi hilo sin respeto, ni siquiera me llamas padrino...
En fin, toma asiento y bienvenido al hilo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (25 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> El mismo ansía que hace ir a la visillera al mejor piso que el banco le pueda financiar hace al langosta pedir el máximo dinero que pueda sacar,* ¿Por qué la gente no se conformará con pisos más humildes y tiene que ir siempre a máximos? *Si luego suben los tipos la culpa es de los demás y con crear una plataforma de afectados y pedir una ayuda es suficiente.



Esa es fácil; hasta hace un par de años y durante los treinta antes, se ha favorecido una cultura consumista al máximo donde se pretendía hacer creer a todo el mundo que tenía derecho a todo y, además, ya. Daba igual que se ganara 1000 que 3000 € y eso, simplemente, no puede ser.
Digamos que toca reorganizar todo otra vez y bajar expectativas a muchos.
Obviamente, cuesta más ir a peor que mejorar y en esas estamos.


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La incorporación de la mujer al trabajo? Se les han reído en la puta cara, no dejan de ser mas que millones de nuevos remeros a los que explotar. Encima han tirado los precios de ciertos puestos de trabajo,



Ha contribuido a aumentar el paro y bajar los sueldos.
Las empresas encantadas de que los remeros se maten por conseguir y mantener su curro de mierda mal pagado.


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No sabemos más que quejarnos, el españolito medio no hace más que quejarse.
> Pero el españolito medio esta amariconado, acojonado y acomplejado.... nos han engañado, nos estafan, nos hacen creer que tenemos la PUTA OBLIGACIÓN DE ASISTIR A TODO EL PUTO PLANETA.
> 
> Una nación con DOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, hombres y mujeres estarian quemando sedes de partidos, parlamentos, ayuntamientos y colgando a los funcionarios paniguados y representantes politicos de una soga, como el populacho parisino hizo con los nobles en la revolución francesa.
> ...



Cada vez más pobres, e importando y financiando.pobres de fuera


----------



## Carpulux (25 Dic 2022)

Qué te iba a decir @Fargo ¿que tal con tu madre estas fechas?. Imagino que insufribles. A mi me está pasando y me acordé 

Joder, viven en una realidad paralela, es que no despiertan ni a golpes. Ni el trabajo, ni las relaciones son iguales que cuando ellos, el paradigma ha cambiado.



AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> A mí burbuja me ayuda porque me pone los pies en la tierra. Abro MIERDAGRAM y veo a todo el mundo pasándoselo de Puta madre y, como no, muchas tías de viaje, en barcos, enseñando las tetas junto con otras zorramigas… BRVTAL. Creo que esas imágenes son generadas por la Matrix para desmoralizar y hacer este mundo más satanico e incomprensible



El insta es lo peor que ha creado el hombre. Calculo que la mitad de las relaciones se acaban por su culpa. Es una herramienta 100% de mujeras (putas o aspirantes) y metrosexuales. Lo mejor que puede hacer uno es borrarlo y aborrecerlo.

Y eso que creo que tít toc le está superando en putapénico…


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Qué te iba a decir @Fargo ¿que tal con tu madre estas fechas?. Imagino que insufribles. A mi me está pasando y me acordé



Pues este año me ha sorprendido, no se ha puesto a machacarme porque no fui a la cena de Nochebuena con la familia.
Supongo que me ha visto remando y sabía que tenía que madrugar el 25, así que no me dijo nada.
Mientras siga remando y sea "un hombre de provecho" a mi madre todo le parece bien.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> a mi madre todo le parece bien.



¿No te da la chapa para que dejes de ser un nuncafollista?


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ¿No te da la chapa para que dejes de ser un nuncafollista?



Constantemente, y que a ver cuando le doy un nieto.


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

"Rema Fargo, rema y sigue remando"


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Dic 2022)

@Fargo y @pacopalotes BODA DEL AÑO EN BURBUJA.INFO


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> No sabemos más que quejarnos, el españolito medio no hace más que quejarse.
> Pero el españolito medio esta amariconado, acojonado y acomplejado.... nos han engañado, nos estafan, nos hacen creer que tenemos la PUTA OBLIGACIÓN DE ASISTIR A TODO EL PUTO PLANETA.
> 
> Una nación con DOS COJONES BIEN PUESTOS, hombres y mujeres estarian quemando sedes de partidos, parlamentos, ayuntamientos y colgando a los funcionarios paniguados y representantes politicos de una soga, como el populacho parisino hizo con los nobles en la revolución francesa.
> ...



Si todos nos pusiéramos de acuerdo en renunciar al remo se liaría parda, pero no se va a dar el caso.
Ni siquiera en mi curro nos ponemos de acuerdo en negarnos todos a hacer alguna tarea para mejorar nuestras condiciones laborales, "no vaya a ser que me despidan".


----------



## pacopalotes (25 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @Fargo y @pacopalotes BODA DEL AÑO EN BURBUJA.INFO



Según el puto craco yo ya estoy vieja que se more el al espejo. En mi galera no le digo la edad a nadie, o a cada uno una cosa, hoy me dice uno 22(eso sí que no se lo cree nadie fue para hacerme sentir bien) y le digo si xD


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Según el puto craco yo ya estoy vieja que se more el al espejo. En mi galera no le digo la edad a nadie, o a cada uno una cosa, hoy me dice uno 22(eso sí que no se lo cree nadie fue para hacerme sentir bien) y le digo si xD



Estás mayor y lo sabes.
Podrás encamarte con algùn jovenzuelo nuncafolista que quiera descargar sus huevos pero los perros viejos no queremos Charos viejunas de nuestra edad ni en pintura.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Dic 2022)

Los galeotes deberiamos dejar las luchas generacionales y machirulofeminoides y unirnos todos para iniciar la revolución... que como dijo DANTON, no sera un camino de rosas.


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Los galeotes deberiamos dejar las luchas generacionales y machirulofeminoides y unirnos todos para iniciar la revolución... que como dijo DANTON, no son un camino de rosas.



No habrá paz para las Charos


----------



## Fargo (25 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de Walter White?
Le faltaba el último examen de la oposición, espero que esté bien.


----------



## qpow (25 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de Walter White?
> Le faltaba el último examen de la oposición, espero que esté bien.



Esperemos que no haya abandonado la cuenta como se replanteó hace algunas semanas. Es posible que esté en la recta final y esté dedicando todo el tiempo a darlo todo.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de Walter White?
> Le faltaba el último examen de la oposición, espero que esté bien.



Pues que ha cateado y le da vergüenza contarlo jajajaja VROTAL


----------



## Fargo (26 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Esperemos que no haya abandonado la cuenta como se replanteó hace algunas semanas. Es posible que esté en la recta final y esté dedicando todo el tiempo a darlo todo.



Igual es eso, esperemos que sí.
En el caso de que hubiera suspendido, no sería buena idea que se aislara.
Es mejor desahogarse con alguien y este es el sitio ideal para hacerlo aprovechando el anonimato.
Muy pocos opositores aprueban a la primera, hay que tener esto en cuenta y no desanimarse.


----------



## Fargo (26 Dic 2022)

En fin, vamos a rellenar el cuestionario:


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Dic 2022)

Que pasa señores? Pues nada otro día más de ca galera jeje


----------



## qpow (26 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual es eso, esperemos que sí.
> En el caso de que hubiera suspendido, no sería buena idea que se aislara.
> Es mejor desahogarse con alguien y este es el sitio ideal para hacerlo aprovechando el anonimato.
> Muy pocos opositores aprueban a la primera, hay que tener esto en cuenta y no desanimarse.



Ha dado de baja la cuenta, ya no hay mensajes suyos y su usuario ha desaparecido.


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ha dado de baja la cuenta, ya no hay mensajes suyos y su usuario ha desaparecido.



Brotal


----------



## pacopalotes (26 Dic 2022)

Se supone que aquí estábamos para contar las miserias pero le ha podido no poder venir a contar en plan triunfador que había sacado placita jajajaja


----------



## qpow (26 Dic 2022)

Si ha aprobado, mi enhorabuena; si ha suspendido no me voy a alegrar por ello. Por lo menos lo está intentando, no es fácil salir de este pozo de mierda.


----------



## Fargo (26 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si ha aprobado, mi enhorabuena; si ha suspendido no me voy a alegrar por ello. Por lo menos lo está intentando, no es fácil salir de este pozo de mierda.



Hay que buscar alternativas, llevamos muchos meses recomendando opositar para escapar de la privada.


----------



## CasaEstado (26 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay que buscar alternativas, llevamos muchos meses recomendando opositar para escapar de la privada.



Yo siempre he pensado que si me fuese mal en lo mío me haría camionero. Quizá lo tenga idealizado, dicen que tienen mucho stress en cuanto a horas de entrega y que los trabajadores del este han tirado precios. Pero tengo entendido que en internacional aún se levantan sus 2.500 € al mes.

Otra opción sería hacerme electricista, además en mi caso puedo certificar instalaciones. Un electricista autónomo si consigue una buena cartera de clientes gana bien. Tengo un amigo que con un curso del INEM ahora se dedica a montar porteros automáticos, solo hay que ser un poco “limpio” a la hora de organizar los cables.


----------



## Fargo (26 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que si me fuese mal en lo mío me haría camionero. Quizá lo tenga idealizado, dicen que tienen mucho stress en cuanto a horas de entrega y que los trabajadores del este han tirado precios. Pero tengo entendido que en internacional aún se levantan sus 2.500 € al mes.
> 
> Otra opción sería hacerme electricista, además en mi caso puedo certificar instalaciones. Un electricista autónomo si consigue una buena cartera de clientes gana bien. Tengo un amigo que con un curso del INEM ahora se dedica a montar porteros automáticos, solo hay que ser un poco “limpio” a la hora de organizar los cables.



A mí el aeropuerto me ha quitado las ganas de todo, hasta de buscar otro trabajo.
Es difícil de explicar.


----------



## Carpulux (26 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que si me fuese mal en lo mío me haría camionero. Quizá lo tenga idealizado, dicen que tienen mucho stress en cuanto a horas de entrega y que los trabajadores del este han tirado precios. Pero tengo entendido que en internacional aún se levantan sus 2.500 € al mes.
> 
> Otra opción sería hacerme electricista, además en mi caso puedo certificar instalaciones. Un electricista autónomo si consigue una buena cartera de clientes gana bien. Tengo un amigo que con un curso del INEM ahora se dedica a montar porteros automáticos, solo hay que ser un poco “limpio” a la hora de organizar los cables.



Hace tiempo estuve siguiendo varios canales de Jewtube sobre camiones y la conclusión es que no merece la pena: te pasas mucho tiempo fuera de casa, robos, se te cuelan indeseables, los salarios están tirados al mínimo por culpa de los rumanos… así que básicamente lo único que parece rentable es el regional o nacional haces tu ruta diaria y ya está.

Para todo lo demás el Eurotruck. Eso es lo que sé. Además que el CAP mas los carnets son una pasta.

*Resumen*: No es rentable, vas a acabar con problemas de espalda, colesterol alto, tetudo con barrigón y si tienes hijos desarrollarán problemas a la larga porque su padre está ausente medio mes. Y esto te lo puedo decir porque lo he visto en dos familias.

Pocas empresas hay que pagan bien.


----------



## Fargo (26 Dic 2022)

Año muy bueno a nivel económico, pero un 0 patatero con las mujeres.
Al menos no me he encaprichado mucho con ninguna, no he sido viogenizado y he podido cumplir mis objetivos de ahorro gracias a no tener novia.
Todo tiene su lado bueno, cuando tenga novia seguro que no ahorro un céntimo.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA.
La limpiadora de 43 años me ha saludado sonriéndome como si yo fuera Brad Pitt, creo que le gusto.
Ya sé que siempre digo "Charos NO", pero hace mucho frío y este viejo remero necesita el calor de una hembra, aunque sea una yegua veterana.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA.
> La limpiadora de 43 años me ha saludado sonriéndome como si yo fuera Brad Pitt, creo que le gusto.
> Ya sé que siempre digo "Charos NO", pero hace mucho frío y este viejo remero necesita el calor de una hembra, aunque sea una yegua veterana.



Si lo piensas friamente, te animará... y a ella igual le darás una alegria.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Dic 2022)

Mañana a currar sabiendo que me dan la patada, como lo encajo queridos gurús de la vagancia?

Lo llevo peor de lo que pensaba, no quiero ir quiero largarme ya, doy por hecho que querrán que me ponga en modo boga de ariete.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mañana a currar sabiendo que me dan la patada, como lo encajo queridos gurús de la vagancia?
> 
> Lo llevo peor de lo que pensaba, no quiero ir quiero largarme ya, doy por hecho que querrán que me ponga en modo boga de ariete.



Tu reto debe ser hacer cada día menos que el día anterior, ahora que no tienes nada que perder.
Eso significa fichar y aplicar un sudapollismo ejemplar.
Debes estar en el top 3 de la sinvergonzonería, empatando con las Charos culogordo de la oficina que solo van al trabajo a cotorrear.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Dic 2022)

Boga de paseo!!!


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

*Atención: se busca a este forero*
Borró su cuenta DE REPENTE y desapareció sin dejar rastro, en este hilo donde aparecía con frecuencia estamos preocupados.


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí el aeropuerto me ha quitado las ganas de todo, hasta de buscar otro trabajo.
> Es difícil de explicar.



Es duro trabajar a turnos y comerse todos los festivos fines de semana, vas al revés de todo dios. En mi galera se juntan entre si


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA.
> La limpiadora de 43 años me ha saludado sonriéndome como si yo fuera Brad Pitt, creo que le gusto.
> Ya sé que siempre digo "Charos NO", pero hace mucho frío y este viejo remero necesita el calor de una hembra, aunque sea una yegua veterana.



Yo ya he adquirido un falo de plastico, es lo que hay , sin más. Ya lo probaré. En cambio oigo a mi vecino con una chillona día si día no


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo ya he adquirido un falo de plastico, es lo que hay , sin más. Ya lo probaré. En cambio oigo a mi vecino con una chillona día si día no


----------



## qpow (27 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo ya he adquirido un falo de plastico, es lo que hay , sin más. Ya lo probaré. En cambio oigo a mi vecino con una chillona día si día no


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

He dormido 4 horas tras venir de currar de noche, a ver si puedo dormir ahora un poco más porque parezco un zombi.
Y esta noche otra vez a remar, puta vida tete.


----------



## qpow (27 Dic 2022)

Sánchez prorroga seis meses el límite de los alquileres, rebaja el IVA de alimentos básicos y dará un cheque de 200€ a hogares vulnerables


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha anunciado un nuevo paquete de medidas contra la crisis que incluye, entre otras medidas, una prórroga de seis...




www.20minutos.es





Remad bien duro.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Sánchez prorroga seis meses el límite de los alquileres, rebaja el IVA de alimentos básicos y dará un cheque de 200€ a hogares vulnerables
> 
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha anunciado un nuevo paquete de medidas contra la crisis que incluye, entre otras medidas, una prórroga de seis...
> ...


----------



## Blondarexic (27 Dic 2022)

yo llevo como un año sin trabajar, y aunque la felicidad plena no existe creo que es mi estado ideal....vale que aún tengo ahorros de los que tirar para mis caprichines aunque he reducido gastos al máximo, dejé el piso en alquiler y me he mudado a un piso que tienen mis padres encima de su casa (con lo cual ahora no pago gastos de vivienda ni comida) y he empezado tímidamente a preparar oposiciones (aunque en mi entorno nadie lo sabe) pero la gente no para de tocar las narices, no trabajas? y eso? ay q lástima y no te irías a Madrid, deberías irte...pues en Málaga seguro que encuentras algo.....pufff q me dejen en paz! q no quiero irme a ningún lao, que si, que no tengo nómina, pero mientras pueda sobrevivir, el no tener que aguantar a los gilipoias que hay en los trabajos o la tortura de estar de sol a sol encerrado en un trabajo no tiene precio!!! me acaban amargando, de verdad


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Blondarexic dijo:


> pero la gente no para de tocar las narices, no trabajas? y eso? ay q lástima y no te irías a Madrid, deberías irte...pues en Málaga seguro que encuentras algo.....pufff q me dejen en paz! q no quiero irme a ningún lao, que si, que no tengo nómina, pero mientras pueda sobrevivir, el no tener que aguantar a los gilipoias que hay en los trabajos o la tortura de estar de sol a sol encerrado en un trabajo no tiene precio!!!



Muchos no te lo dicen para ayudarte, sino porque envidian tu situación y quieren que estés jodido igual que ellos.


----------



## Blondarexic (27 Dic 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, es que llega un momento que te das cuenta q la sociedad te empuja trabajar xq es lo q "se debe de hacer", pero muchas veces pa que? si no tienes ni hipoteca ni cargas al final el trabajar de más se convierte en trabajar para otros:

o para pagar el alquiler en una ciudad dónde no quieres vivir pero tienes q vivir por trabajo
o en pagar una hipoteca innecesaria sin la cual podrías vivir
pagando muchos más impuestos que sin trabajar y sin bienes prescindibles
o ahorrando más de lo que necesitas para dejarle la herencia a los hijos de otros

venga ya! yo lo tengo claro, ya sólo trabajaría en caso de verme necesitada de verdad o si encuentro algún trabajillo cómodo o apruebo la oposición, a los empresarios corruptos y negreros que hay en España ya no los quiero ver ni en pintura!


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Blondarexic dijo:


> o para pagar el alquiler en una ciudad dónde no quieres vivir pero tienes q vivir por trabajo
> o en pagar una hipoteca innecesaria sin la cual podrías vivir
> pagando muchos más impuestos que sin trabajar y sin bienes prescindibles
> o ahorrando más de lo que necesitas para dejarle la herencia a los hijos de otros


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Sánchez ya nos ha quitado el pequeño descuento de la gasolina tras subirla previamente a niveles estratosféricos, se ríen de nosotros en nuestra cara.


----------



## qpow (27 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Sánchez ya nos ha quitado el pequeño descuento de la gasolina tras subirla previamente a niveles estratosféricos, se ríen de nosotros en nuestra cara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305938



Y no sólo eso, le va a dar 200€ a la moronegrada que va en Mercedes a Cáritas y mientras tanto los remeros que cobramos el SMI no vamos a ver ni un duro.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Y no sólo eso, le va a dar 200€ a la moronegrada que va en Mercedes a Cáritas y mientras tanto los remeros que cobramos el SMI no vamos a ver ni un duro.



Lo que pasa en España no se ve ni en las películas:


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Y esta noche, otra vez a remar.
Ahora que hace frío no dejo de pensar en las chortinas del curro y el poco caso que me hacen.
Aquí no hay un apocalipsis zombi que las obligue a encamarse conmigo para sobrevivir, tampoco son refugiadas alemanas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que se follaban a cualquiera por un currusco de pan.
La sensación que tengo al tratar diariamente con las españolas de nuestros tiempos es que no nos necesitan para nada.


----------



## algala (27 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Muchos no te lo dicen para ayudarte, sino porque envidian tu situación y quieren que estés jodido igual que ellos.



Sisisi, vivir de los padres a los 30 es la máxima expresión del triunfador por excelencia. Cuando su entorno lo ve con el chándal y la cara de pajillero todos tienen envidia de el.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

algala dijo:


> Sisisi, vivir de los padres a los 30 es la máxima expresión del triunfador por excelencia. Cuando su entorno lo ve con el chándal y la cara de pajillero todos tienen envidia de el.



Yo remo a jornada completa, tengo ahorros y no me como un rosco.
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Derroición


----------



## moritobelo (27 Dic 2022)

El hilo de los llorones...


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> El hilo de los llorones...



Yo solo cuento mi realidad, si tuviera un buen trabajo y una chortina que me quisiera también lo contaría.
Los lectores del hilo saben que lo intento, hace poco fue la cena de empresa y nada, las chortinas que me había trabajado durante el año no están interesadas en mí.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Seguimos remando, repetimos de 23 a 07 (en Canarias de 22 a 06).


----------



## pacopalotes (27 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Seguimos remando, repetimos de 23 a 07 (en Canarias de 22 a 06).



Jajajajajajajsjsjajajjaa


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (27 Dic 2022)

Estoy un poco raro, cabe la posibilidad del que el puto "kalbo" no venga y tenga que remar otro año o unos cuantos más y estoy hasta los cojones.

Tan difícil es hacerte a la idea de irte como hacerte a la de no irte cuando te has hecho a la idea.


----------



## Fargo (27 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estoy un poco raro, cabe la posibilidad del que el puto "kalbo" no venga y tenga que remar otro año o unos cuantos más y estoy hasta los cojones.
> 
> Tan difícil es hacerte a la idea de irte como hacerte a la de no irte cuando te has hecho a la idea.



Siempre está el miedo de ir de Guatemala a Guatepeor, pero si no te mueves siempre te quedas en Guatemala.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

Volverá Walter a casa por Navidad?


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Volverá Walter a casa por Navidad?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306391



Lo de la placita fue un mazazo demasiado duro


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

Turno de noche MANDA
La verdad es que me estoy quedando dormido desde hace rato


----------



## Mindszenty (28 Dic 2022)

Fracamiercoles


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Toca remar hasta las 6 de la tarde.


----------



## Murray's (28 Dic 2022)

Que curre su puta madre.


----------



## Karlova (28 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que si me fuese mal en lo mío me haría camionero. Quizá lo tenga idealizado, dicen que tienen mucho stress en cuanto a horas de entrega y que los trabajadores del este han tirado precios. Pero tengo entendido que en internacional aún se levantan sus 2.500 € al mes.
> 
> Otra opción sería hacerme electricista, además en mi caso puedo certificar instalaciones. Un electricista autónomo si consigue una buena cartera de clientes gana bien. Tengo un amigo que con un curso del INEM ahora se dedica a montar porteros automáticos, solo hay que ser un poco “limpio” a la hora de organizar los cables.




yo es algo que he tenido en mente también pero en realidad tiene pinta de ser una mierda, no hay más que ver lo amargados que están los camioneros. Primero ten en cuenta que vas a tener que sacar pasta para aprobar los tres carnets, yo me los saqué por placer y a parte de dinero es mucho tiempo de espera para subir a examen a no ser claro que te enchufen. Después el trabajo en si tiene que ser duro de cojones, en el camión no puedes desconectar, no es lo mismo que estar en una oficina o en un taller que puedes esparcirte hablando de gilipolleces con tus compis, en el camión no, solo estas tu, el volante y la carretera. Luego por no hablar de tener que dormir en sitios de mierda, no tener donde asearte ni donde cagar, comer tapers cada día...


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Toca remar hasta las 6 de la tarde.



Piensa en el dinero amigo, no queda otra.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Creo que reúno los requisitos para cobrar el cheque compravotos comunista.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Creo que reúno los requisitos para cobrar el cheque compravotos comunista.



Y cómo se cobra eso?
Yo gano 1100 al mes, entro en el umbral de la pobreza.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Y cómo se cobra eso?
> Yo gano 1100 al mes, entro en el umbral de la pobreza.



Pues como vives con tu madre, hay que mirar si cumples requisitos.

Mira este artículo:









Todo sobre el cheque de 200 euros del plan anticrisis: quién lo cobrará, cuándo se ingresará y límites de renta


El Gobierno ha aprobado este martes el nuevo paquete anticrisis por la guerra de Ucrania en el último Consejo de Ministros de este 2022. Durante la comparecencia del presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comunicado que las medidas puestas en marcha este 2022 se ampliarán y tendrán lugar...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## CasaEstado (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pues como vives con tu madre, hay que mirar si cumples requisitos.
> 
> Mira este artículo:
> 
> ...



Ojo habla de familias, si vives solo igual no computas.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Ojo habla de familias, si vives solo igual no computas.



Solo como un perro estoy. 



> Fuentes de la Moncloa señalan que también* las familias formadas por un solo miembro tendrán acceso a esta ayuda *siempre que cumplan con todas los requisitos.


----------



## CasaEstado (28 Dic 2022)

Pues a pedirla.
Suerte


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pues como vives con tu madre, hay que mirar si cumples requisitos.



Mi madre cobra una buena pensión, otra ayuda que se me escapa.
El IMV tampoco podría cobrarlo si pierdo el trabajo, como me quede sin ahorros solo podría pedirle una limosna a mi madre a ver si me perdona la vida.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Mi madre cobra una buena pensión, otra ayuda que se me escapa.
> El IMV tampoco podría cobrarlo si pierdo el trabajo, como me quede sin ahorros solo podría pedirle una limosna a mi madre a ver si me perdona la vida.



Claro, la "pega" de vivir con tu madre es que ya sois unidad familiar y computa los ingresos entre los dos y jamás te darían el IMV. Si vivieses solo cambiaría mucho la historia.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

No valoran nada, ni el tiempo cotizado pagando impuestos.
Así se trata al remero español que ha hecho un servicio esencial en el aeropuerto.
Luego le dan ayudas al Mohamed de turno, que no ha aportado absolutamente nada al país, salvo el delito de colarse ilegalmente en el mismo.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

Festivos? Remad cabrones:
Viernes 30: De 07 a 15
Sábado 31: De 07 a 15
Domingo 1: De 07 a 15
Lunes: De 07 a 15
Martes: De 07 a 15
Miércoles: De 23 a 07
Jueves: De 23 a 07


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Festivos? Remad cabrones:
> Viernes 30: De 07 a 15
> Sábado 31: De 07 a 15
> Domingo 1: De 07 a 15
> ...



Ningún día libre entre medias?


----------



## liantres (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ningún día libre entre medias?



Nada, 7 días seguidos de galera.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Creo que reúno los requisitos para cobrar el cheque compravotos comunista.



Que requisitos son esos


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pues como vives con tu madre, hay que mirar si cumples requisitos.
> 
> Mira este artículo:
> 
> ...



Jajajaja lo de siempre, si vives recogido no eres apto para pagita


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

Si alguien sabe algo de este forero, se agradece la información.
Al menos para saber que está bien.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Pues como vives con tu madre, hay que mirar si cumples requisitos.
> 
> Mira este artículo:
> 
> ...



Es como argentina esto, el país de las paguitas, que miseria y derroicion


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

Que pasa señores otro día más sola como un perro esperando la nochevieja para celebrarla remando y sola como un perro y vosotros? Jejejeje muah


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que requisitos son esos



Así de primeras ser un muerto de hambre.

En el artículo que he puesto post atrás se ve en detalle.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es como argentina esto, el país de las paguitas, que miseria y derroicion



Si se las dan a los seres de luz que no aportan nada, yo también la quiero que soy un remero y tengo más derecho que ellos.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si alguien sabe algo de este forero, se agradece la información.
> Al menos para saber que está bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307121



Walter se tiene que estar descojonando de nosotros desde una cuenta nueva.

Grande Walter.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Si se las dan a los seres de luz que no aportan nada, yo también la quiero que soy un remero y tengo más derecho que ellos.



Y pq vas a tener más derechos? Si un inmigrante t quita el trabajo igual esq muy bueno no eres blqblabla


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y pq vas a tener más derechos? Si un inmigrante t quita el trabajo igual esq muy bueno no eres blqblabla



Mi trabajo no lo puede hacer un inmigrante.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Ojo habla de familias, si vives solo igual o con putas.



Mejor solo que con putas.

Estoy de buen humor, el "kalvo derroido" me va a liberar del curro definitivamente, me noto feliz y sin estrés, mi familia parece que no ve problema y me animan.

Yo no cobro la limosna de Viruelo, soy fracaloser pero no tanto, además voy a cobrar el paro máximo, voy a disfrutar mis vacaciones espero que no me encuentren curro rápido.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Walter se tiene que estar descojonando de nosotros desde una cuenta nueva.
> 
> Grande Walter.



Solo por ver la cara que pondrá Paqui cuando diga que ya es funcionario merece la pena la espera.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Solo por ver la cara que pondrá Paqui cuando diga que ya es funcionario merece la pena la espera.



No creo que dé la cara, pero una cosa está clara; ha aprobado la oposición. Ya dijo que desaparecería en cuanto se sacase la placita.

Como sé que nos estás leyendo amigo Walter, desde aquí te damos la enhorabuena.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que pasa señores otro día más sola como un perro esperando la nochevieja para celebrarla remando y sola como un perro y vosotros? Jejejeje muah



Por qué estás sola Paqui?
Con los tíos es más fácil ligar, muchos se follarían una cabra con tal de meterla en algún sitio.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estoy de buen humor, el "kalvo derroido" me va a liberar del curro definitivamente, me noto feliz y sin estrés, mi familia parece que no ve problema y me animan.
> 
> Yo no cobro la limosna de Viruelo, soy fracaloser pero no tanto, además voy a cobrar el paro máximo, voy a disfrutar mis vacaciones espero que no me encuentren curro rápido.



Al final vas a tener lo que llevas soñando meses, podrás escapar de esas Charos tocapelotas que se quedarán ahí por los siglos se los siglos.
Lo único bueno aparte del sueldo era la abogadilla, pero tampoco te convenía y podías haber perdido a tu familia si la cosa sigue adelante.
A disfrutar del paro que has generado y ya habrá tiempo de aterrizar en un sitio mejor y más cerca de casa.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Por qué estás sola Paqui?
> Con los tíos es más fácil ligar, muchos se follarían una cabra con tal de meterla en algún sitio.



tu lo has dicho, para cubo, pero no para compañia


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si alguien sabe algo de este forero, se agradece la información.
> Al menos para saber que está bien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307121



@WalterWhite hijodeputa con todo lo que te he apoyado con la opo


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> tu lo has dicho, para cubo, pero no para compañia



Si eres cariñosa el tipo querrá repetir, al final el roce hace el cariño.
Tendrás el listón por las nubes.


----------



## qpow (28 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si eres cariñosa el tipo querrá repetir, al final el roce hace el cariño.
> Tendrás el listón por las nubes.



Más rabo que el demonio.


----------



## Fargo (28 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Más rabo que el demonio.



Yo no sé si es mujer, trans, gay, elle o extraterrestre.
Pero le gustan los tíos, y los gays se ponen morados a follar.
Lo difícil es ligar con mujeres, ponen muchos requisitos y su líbido es más baja por naturaleza.
Una mujer muchas veces folla a cambio de otras cosas: compañía, interés, seguridad, dinero...
Y si se quedan meses sin follar tampoco pasa nada, les da lo mismo.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Si eres cariñosa el tipo querrá repetir, al final el roce hace el cariño.
> Tendrás el listón por las nubes.



El trato es muy degradante "vente a mi casa"


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no sé si es mujer, trans, gay, elle o extraterrestre.
> Pero le gustan los tíos, y los gays se ponen morados a follar.
> Lo difícil es ligar con mujeres, ponen muchos requisitos y su líbido es más baja por naturaleza.
> Una mujer muchas veces folla a cambio de otras cosas: compañía, interés, fama, seguridad, dinero...
> Y si se quedan meses sin follar tampoco pasa nada, les da lo mismo.



Que mínimo que un poco de cariño, es muy duro que solo te quieran para echar un polvete, muy duro pienso yo, ningún ser humano merece ese trato soy una persona no una prostituta y encima gratis


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que mínimo que un poco de cariño, es muy duro que solo te quieran para echar un polvete,



Ya me gustaría que esta solo me quisiera para echar un polvete.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Dic 2022)

Yo no sé si me parecerá a mi, pero hay una pescatera algo más joven que yo que me saluda muy amigablemente siempre que me ve y me sonrie.

El modus operandi de currar en una tienda de alimentación es muy simple, todos vamos de aqui para allá con mercancia arriba o abajo, nos saludamos alguna vez pero muy seriamente, pero por lo general no nos miramos mucho pq vamos pensando en el curro. Sólo te paras a cascar unos minutillos con quien tienes más confianza y generalmente es para maldecir a la empresa. Pero esta pescatera siempre me saluda por mi nombre y animosamente cuando me ve o cuando va a tirar las guarrerias que sobran de cortar los pescados.

Que igual es imaginación mia... pero a lo mejor este viejo remero tiene algún atractivo poco explotado 

No tengo intención de hacer nada. Tengo otras cosas en la cabeza, pero sus saludos me dan que pensar...


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya me gustaría que esta solo me quisiera para echar un polvete.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307354



Pues nada no me entiendes


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pero esta pescatera siempre me saluda por mi nombre



Ojo, si la mayoría de tus compañeros te llaman por tu apellido o alguna abreviatura de tu nombre y ella te llama por tu nombre de pila es que le caes en gracia. 

No tiene porqué significar nada, pero suele ser habitual en mujeres a las que les gustas de alguna manera que te llamen por tu nombre de pila.


----------



## El Tirador (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que pasa señores otro día más sola como un perro esperando la nochevieja para celebrarla remando y sola como un perro y vosotros? Jejejeje muah



Yo no tengo moral para la nochevieja.Me haré un bocata y ya .Estoy tan triste..


----------



## Avioncito (29 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo no sé si me parecerá a mi, pero hay una pescatera algo más joven que yo que me saluda muy amigablemente siempre que me ve y me sonrie.
> 
> El modus operandi de currar en una tienda de alimentación es muy simple, todos vamos de aqui para allá con mercancia arriba o abajo, nos saludamos alguna vez pero muy seriamente, pero por lo general no nos miramos mucho pq vamos pensando en el curro. Sólo te paras a cascar unos minutillos con quien tienes más confianza y generalmente es para maldecir a la empresa. Pero esta pescatera siempre me saluda por mi nombre y animosamente cuando me ve o cuando va a tirar las guarrerias que sobran de cortar los pescados.
> 
> ...



Ojalá te vaya bien, me alegraria por ti.

El tema del amor en el trabajo...todos lo sabemos como va, pero eso ya lo tienes que valorar tu.

Ánimo compi!


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Yo no tengo moral para la nochevieja.Me haré un bocata y ya .Estoy tan triste..



Te ríes de mi o lo dices en serio? No sé que pensar, yo estoy triste de verdad y agotada, creo que puede ser depresion, es demasiado tiempo sola, necesito un abrazo, cariño, importarle a alguien es muy duro


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Dic 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Ojalá te vaya bien, me alegraria por ti.
> 
> El tema del amor en el trabajo...todos lo sabemos como va, pero eso ya lo tienes que valorar tu.
> 
> Ánimo compi!



Paso paso JAJAJAJA

Que mi hipermercado es una casa putas.... y hay un montón de charos que son para echarse a temblar de lo cotorras y perras que son. Pero gracias por los ánimos!!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Yo no tengo moral para la nochevieja.Me haré un bocata y ya .Estoy tan triste..



Yo cenaré cualquier cosa y me pondré con mis cositas de IT programación.



Y asiiiiiiiiii soy felizzzzzzzzzzzz y atomáaaaaaaaaaa po culoooooooooooo todoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Te ríes de mi o lo dices en serio? No sé que pensar, yo estoy triste de verdad y agotada, creo que puede ser depresion, es demasiado tiempo sola, necesito un abrazo, cariño, importarle a alguien es muy duro



Si te sirve de algo yo te doy un abrazote virtual y muchos ánimos.
Siento empatia por todas las situaciones decrépito-remeriles.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (29 Dic 2022)

Bueno. 
Mis siete días de remo, echados. Y ya hasta el año que viene. 
Harto de gente tonta y compañeros que se ahogan en un vaso de agua. Una vertiente más del "agotamiento del remero"...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Dic 2022)

Ojito en la galera con las de la limpieza, se enteran de todos los chismes jeje, uno aprende un montòn si se hace amigo de ellas, te cuentan cosas que han visto sobre los jefes, se saben todo quien se lleva bien o mal con quién, por qué han despedido a menganito, etc. flipante que sepan más de la empresa en la que limpian, que los de la propia empresa. Por esta regla de 3 uno ha de ser cuidadoso con lo que habla o hace, si andan ellas merodeando por ahi.

Lo bueno es que incluso puedes llegar a follártelas, porque tienen complejo de inferioridad. El truco es tratarlas con caballerosidad, ya solo con que sepas su nombre has ganado muchos enteros, la mayoría las trata con desprecio y ni las mira. Voy a intentar beneficiarme a una que va en el turno de tarde, lo malo es que apenas coincido con ella media hora al día. Menudo panderito tiene. Hay que follar.


----------



## Karlova (29 Dic 2022)

hasta la polla de las vacaciones, quiero volver a la galera para olvidar mi vida de mierda


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Karlova dijo:


> hasta la polla de las vacaciones, quiero volver a la galera para olvidar mi vida de mierda


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy es mi día libre, luego curro 7 días seguidos como un desgraciado.
La DERROICIÓN no tiene días festivos.


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Hoy es mi día libre, luego curro 7 días seguidos como un desgraciado.
> La DERROICIÓN no tiene días festivos.



¿7 días, 1 libre y luego otros 7 días?

Eso es muy derroyente.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Dic 2022)

aqui ni salario digno ni palmaditas en la espalda ni follar ni nada.

si al menos me respetasen los compañeros pero todo el mundo me toma por el pito del sereno.

Deslomarse a currar para que se rían en la cara de uno. A tomar por culo ya. Motivación cero a partir de ahora.

Hacer lo minimo para que no me despidan, y si me despiden mejor, indemnizacion y 2 añitos sin levantarme de la cama.

ATPC. Queríais esto pues esto tendréis. Seré uno más desmotivado, como el resto de la plantilla. Conseguido.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Piensa en el dinero amigo, no queda otra.



De que te vale el cash pringao sin vida, lo único que pagas es la cuenta del gym donde vas a ver pollas, mariconazo.

Ya hay que ser fraca para ser auti en macacoCanarias.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya me gustaría que esta solo me quisiera para echar un polvete.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307354



Hijo de pvta


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿7 días, 1 libre y luego otros 7 días?
> 
> Eso es muy derroyente.



Realmente son 2, pero el de ayer era un saliente de un turno de noche, así que perdí buena parte del día recuperando el sueño.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Voy a amenazar con pirarme del trabajo. Intentaré buscar la alternativa pero si no, amenazo baja igual y que sea lo que sea. Están ofreciendo aumentos a todos menos a mi que trabajo mejor, a mi de tonto no me tratan, no se me está valorando que es lo que cuenta


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> De que te vale el cash pringao sin vida, lo único que pagas es la cuenta del gym donde vas a ver pollas, mariconazo.
> 
> Ya hay que ser fraca para ser auti en macacoCanarias.



En 2023 voy a cambiar, pizzero.
Estos años me he dedicado a ahorrar dinero, ahora gostaré más de la vida y si tengo que ir de putas VOY Y PUNTO.
Otro año sin follar no puedo permitírmelo, luego te mueres y no puedes llevarte el dinero en el cajón.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Voy a amenazar con pirarme del trabajo. Intentaré buscar la alternativa pero si no, amenazo baja igual y que sea lo que sea. Están ofreciendo aumentos a todos menos a mi que trabajo mejor, a mi de tonto no me tratan, no se me está valorando que es lo que cuenta



Di que sí, llévalos al límite. Que te mereces un tigre en el jardín de casa y baños de agua caliente reconfortantes a diario.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Voy a amenazar con pirarme del trabajo. Intentaré buscar la alternativa pero si no, amenazo baja igual y que sea lo que sea. Están ofreciendo aumentos a todos menos a mi que trabajo mejor, a mi de tonto no me tratan, no se me está valorando que es lo que cuenta



Tu rendimiento debe ir acorde al sueldo que te pagan, es la única forma de que la empresa te tome en serio.
*Si te pagan el mínimo, rendimiento mínimo.*
Y si te dicen algo de tu desempeño les dices: para recibir hay que dar.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Di que sí, llévalos al límite. Que te mereces un tigre en el jardín de casa y baños de agua caliente reconfortantes a diario.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307656



Mas que por dinero es por respeto. Decían que nos subirían y me entero que se habló con los demás y no conmigo. Y que los nuevos que saben menos que yo cobran mas seguro, pues a la mierda, no soy menos


----------



## Blondarexic (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Mas que por dinero es por respeto. Decían que nos subirían y me entero que se habló con los demás y no conmigo. Y que los nuevos que saben menos que yo cobran mas seguro, pues a la mierda, no soy menos



así estuve yo dos años en un trabajo, esperando la prometida subida de sueldo o al menos cumplir con la ley en cuanto a ponerme en el convenio que me correspondía, días de vacaciones, finiquitos entre contratos y demás, y me acabé yendo cuando me ofrecían contrato indefinido sin mejorar condiciones por supuesto, a tpc! eso si, el karma se lo acabó devolviendo cuando el nuevo que iba a cobrar lo mismo que yo les estrelló una máquina y los dejó un buen tiempo habiaos


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy he ido a comprar la compra semanal y alguna pijadilla extra para nochevieja: Na!!! Cuatro tontás.... pues eso, los tipicos panecillos de ajo y tomate para untar con algo y bueno... adornado con algo por comer alguna cosilla fuera de lo normal, ni cava ni pollas y mucho menos la gansada de las uvas de la suerte que está todo el mundo loco con la gansada esa: Ya están todos preguntando que si han venido las uvas esas en lata.... Yo la última vez que hice la gansada esa debia tener 12 o 13 años y tengo 44!! ya.... me suda la polla las bobadas estas.

Bueno pues eso... vas al super y parece la puta bolsa, subidas de precio todas las putas semanas, me cago en la madre que parió a la puta distribución a la que por desgracia pertenezco como remero de bajo rango.
Ojala el gobierno social-comunista les meta un buen palo por el culo a todos estos hijos de la gran puta de la distribución si no cumplen con las correspondientes bajadas de iva y tal que han anunciado.

Tienen más cuento que calleja, son unas lloronas las empresas de retail/distribución, unas grandisimas hijas de puta... ya os he contado lo que pasa en la mia, hinchazón del árbol de jerarquia de mandos intermedios/medios/altos y puestos de charos de oficinas hasta el infinito y más allá mientras que los remeros de la distribución de bajo rango con sueldos basura y condiciones de mierda.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Bueno pues eso... vas al super y parece la puta bolsa, subidas de precio todas las putas semanas, me cago en la madre que parió a la puta distribución a la que por desgracia pertenezco como remero de bajo rango.



El problema es que el cuenco de arroz que nos pagan (1100 euros en mi caso) cada vez da para menos.
Antes con ese sueldo te daba para todo, ahora si vives independizado vas a malvivir pasando penurias para llegar a fin de mes.
El casapapismo es lo único que me protege de la POBREZA en este momento, es un poco triste que remando a jornada completa con 34 años tenga que agarrarme a esto.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Blondarexic dijo:


> así estuve yo dos años en un trabajo, esperando la prometida subida de sueldo o al menos cumplir con la ley en cuanto a ponerme en el convenio que me correspondía, días de vacaciones, finiquitos entre contratos y demás, y me acabé yendo cuando me ofrecían contrato indefinido sin mejorar condiciones por supuesto, a tpc! eso si, el karma se lo acabó devolviendo cuando el nuevo que iba a cobrar lo mismo que yo les estrelló una máquina y los dejó un buen tiempo habiaos



Yo me tengo que poner ya en serio a buscar otra cosa. Y no es el dinero, no se me valora una puta mierda.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Alguno estará contento de que este sinvergüenza haya salido en los medios anunciando pequeñas rebajas en los precios de productos básicos TRAS HABERLOS SUBIDO PREVIAMENTE A NIVELES ESTRATOSFÉRICOS.
El Gobierno se ha marcado un Black Friday, los borregos harán cola para comprar en el Mercadona y volverán a votar lo mismo.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo me tengo que poner ya en serio a buscar otra cosa. Y no es el dinero, no se me valora una puta mierda.



Debes bajar el rendimiento, si no te vas a sentir mal cada día que vayas a remar.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> ¿7 días, 1 libre y luego otros 7 días?
> 
> Eso es muy derroyente.



Es para pegarse un tiro. No se como aguanta fargo con ese curro.



Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que el cuenco de arroz que nos pagan (1100 euros en mi caso) cada vez da para menos.
> Antes con ese sueldo te daba para todo, ahora si vives independizado vas a malvivir pasando penurias para llegar a fin de mes.
> Estoy hablando de remeros a jornada completa que realizan servicios esenciales, esto es un auténtico disparate.



Y no da para acumular una riqueza que te permitiera mandar todo a la mierda después. Mira la pedazo de inflación como se come los ahorros del remero, y las bolsas yéndose a tomar por culo, y es probable que por mucho tiempo. Así no hay forma de ganar. Es remar hasta los 70 y luego esperar la puta limosna del gobierno de turno. Que asco vivir así. Hasta lobo estepario tiene mas dignidad viviendo como un perro. Y no es porque defienda a lobo estepario, solo digo que llegado a ese punto una vida perra de vagabundo es menos mala que la del remero sin salida


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Debes bajar el rendimiento, si no te vas a sentir mal cada día que vayas a remar.



Pues tienes razón. Mi compañero está en plan ley del mínimo esfuerzo y no mediar palabra con nadie, especialmente la insoportable jefa que tenemos. Yo de jóven y pardillo intento hacer las cosas bien, intento preguntar mas, y eso me lleva a que me hablen como a un gilipollas, me generen estrés y me hagan perder el tiempo. Está claro que la única manera de aguantar a una persona hija de puta así y un curro de mierda es no hacer preguntas, callar la boca, mínimo esfuerzo, y a tu bola. No hay otra.


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Es para pegarse un tiro. No se como aguanta fargo con ese curro.



Yo hace algunos años estuve trabajando 72 horas semanales en turnos de 6 días y 1 libre, pero al menos las horas me las pagaban. Pero por el SMI es insostenible.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno estará contento de que este sinvergüenza haya salido en los medios anunciando pequeñas rebajas en los precios de productos básicos TRAS HABERLOS SUBIDO PREVIAMENTE A NIVELES ESTRATOSFÉRICOS.
> El Gobierno se ha marcado un Black Friday, los borregos harán cola para comprar en el Mercadona y volverán a votar lo mismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307762



Gane quien gane estamos jodidos. Pero por imágen y por la dignidad que le quede a la gente de este país, este señor no puede volver a ser presidente.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Está claro que la única manera de aguantar a una persona hija de puta así y un curro de mierda es *no hacer preguntas, callar la boca, mínimo esfuerzo, y a tu bola. No hay otra.*



Es lo que hago yo, y desde que lo hago curro de una forma totalmente distinta.
Sigo ganando lo mismo, pero me canso menos porque me la suda todo.
Varios compañeros han advertido este cambio y me dicen "te has hecho un vividor, antes te lo currabas más".
Yo respondo entre risas que lo estoy dando todo por la empresa.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> El problema es que el cuenco de arroz que nos pagan (1100 euros en mi caso) cada vez da para menos.
> Antes con ese sueldo te daba para todo, ahora si vives independizado vas a malvivir pasando penurias para llegar a fin de mes.
> El casapapismo es lo único que me protege de la POBREZA en este momento, es un poco triste que remando a jornada completa con 34 años tenga que agarrarme a esto.



Y con título universitario, dentro de poco te alcanzan los del sueldo mínimo.

Voy a echar una siesta como un puma que vengo cansado de estar sentado, en breve voy a ser paguitero.


----------



## Blondarexic (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo me tengo que poner ya en serio a buscar otra cosa. Y no es el dinero, no se me valora una puta mierda.



Solo triunfan los lameculos y charlatanes q saben venderse a pesar de ser unos putos inútiles


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Blondarexic dijo:


> Solo triunfan los lameculos y charlatanes q saben venderse a pesar de ser unos putos inútiles



Ya te digo, creo que muchos aquí ya lo hemos visto de primera mano. Que país España


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es lo que hago yo, y desde que lo hago curro de una forma totalmente distinta.
> Sigo ganando lo mismo, pero me canso menos porque me la suda todo.
> Varios compañeros han advertido este cambio y me dicen "te has hecho un vividor, antes te lo currabas más".
> Yo respondo entre risas que lo estoy dando todo por la empresa.



Si lo llevas bien mejor así enhorabuena. No merecen mas que la mierda que nos dan.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando acabe el turno voy a ir mirando correos de empresas de it para poder dejar mi currículum, que tendré que retocar un poco. Por lo menos tengo 2 años de experiencia y un ciclo superior que debería servir para que se interese algún palillero. Cuando tenga la alternativa por fin, les diré que me voy y si no aflojan pasta me voy seguro.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Y con título universitario, dentro de poco te alcanzan los del sueldo mínimo.
> 
> Voy a echar una siesta como un puma que vengo cansado de estar sentado, en breve voy a ser paguitero.



No me importa que me alcancen, cobrar menos de 1100 es una canallada.
Además, cuando me llame el jefazo a su despacho para echarme la bronca por algo ahora podré decirle si no se le cae la cara de vergüenza por pagarme el salario mínimo, y que por ese sueldo no espere mucho compromiso por mi parte.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Y con título universitario, dentro de poco te alcanzan los del sueldo mínimo.
> 
> Voy a echar una siesta como un puma que vengo cansado de estar sentado, en breve voy a ser paguitero.



Chico, 1100 euros es el sueldo mínimo lol


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Chico, 1100 euros es el sueldo mínimo lol



Este año que viene quieren subirlo a 1082 euros, a ver si estás más al día de los avances de nuestra dictadura bolivariana.


----------



## ffss (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No me importa que me alcancen, cobrar menos de 1100 es una canallada.
> Además, cuando me llame el jefazo a su despacho para echarme la bronca por algo ahora podré decirle si no se le cae la cara de vergüenza por pagarme el salario mínimo, y que por ese sueldo no espere mucho compromiso por mi parte.


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Este año que viene quieren subirlo a 1082 euros, a ver si estás más al día de los avances de nuestra dictadura bolivariana.



Ya que sale el tema aprovecho para decir que me ha dado bastante asco ver varios hilos en el Principal donde hablaban de este tema, con muchos foreros en contra.
Como se nota que en sus casas nadie cobra el salario mínimo, ya hay que ser canalla para estar en contra de subirlo a 1082.
Imagino a los típicos Cayetanos y langostas en sus casoplones indignados, en fin...


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Chico, 1100 euros es el sueldo mínimo lol



Y 12 pagas.


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Este año que viene quieren subirlo a 1082 euros, a ver si estás más al día de los avances de nuestra dictadura bolivariana.



1082 brutos x14 pagas?


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

Los expertos proponen subir el salario mínimo a entre 1.046 y 1.082 euros en 2023


La comisión recomienda tener en cuenta la inflación en la subida del próximo año, revisando el alza a mitad de año, y concluye que el SMI una herramienta "útil" para combatir la pobreza y desigualdad




www.eldiario.es


----------



## qpow (29 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que hasta las limpiadoras de mi oficina ganan más que yo que hago un trabajo técnico. Eso sin menospreciar su labor, que también se ganan el cielo las pobres, pero no me jodas...


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo creo que hasta las limpiadoras de mi oficina ganan más que yo que hago un trabajo técnico. Eso sin menospreciar su labor, que también se ganan el cielo las pobres, pero no me jodas...



Las del aeropuerto ganan el salario mínimo, con toda la mierda que tienen que limpiar.


----------



## Blondarexic (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ya te digo, creo que muchos aquí ya lo hemos visto de primera mano. Que país España



bah, la mayoria acaban siendo unos amargados


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

Blondarexic dijo:


> bah, la mayoria acaban siendo unos amargados



En mi empresa hay unos cuantos trepas y pelotas, son gente feliz en mi opinión.
Son gente que disfruta yendo a remar para hacer sus estrategias, contar chismes y esparcir mierda en la dirección que les interese.


----------



## Blondarexic (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi empresa hay unos cuantos trepas y pelotas, son gente feliz en mi opinión.
> Son gente que disfruta yendo a remar para hacer sus estrategias, contar chismes y esparcir mierda en la dirección que les interese.



habra de todo, pero yo he conocido varios q van en el plan q comentas pero a poco q bajan la guardia o hablan con alguien con/en confianza dejan ver lo quemados y askeados q estan y q si pudieran sacar una oposición se iban sin mirar atrás


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> 1082 brutos x14 pagas?



     

da gracias si tienes 14 pagas


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Este año que viene quieren subirlo a 1082 euros, a ver si estás más al día de los avances de nuestra dictadura bolivariana.



vamos aver seran 1080 en 14 pagas y si es prorateado o algo asi pues 1100 es el sueldo minimo lol


----------



## Bizarroff (29 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Las del aeropuerto ganan el salario mínimo, con toda la mierda que tienen que limpiar.



Si esos gremios vienen a cobrar por convenio solo unos pocos euros más del SMI, dependiendo de la provincia.

Las limpiadoras en Madrid están solo un poco mejor, ganan 16.400€ brutos anuales mas unos pequeños complementos como transporte (las que conducen la furgoneta de la empresa 18.400€)

En definitiva una que tenga jornada completa de 8 horas se lleva unos 1200€ con pagas prorrateadas que en Madrid al precio que está la vivienda es basura y haciendo viajes de un lado a otro durante todo el día para ir a las oficinas o empresas en las que limpian.

Lo se porque mi chica trabaja en una empresa de limpiezas, ella tiene contrato de 25 horas semanales (5 horas por la mañana) y se viene a llevar algo más de 800€.


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Si esos gremios vienen a cobrar por convenio solo unos pocos euros más del SMI, dependiendo de la provincia.
> 
> Las limpiadoras en Madrid están solo un poco mejor, ganan 16.400€ brutos anuales mas unos pequeños complementos como transporte (las que conducen la furgoneta de la empresa 18.400€)
> 
> ...



joder que duro todo me cago en la puta de oros. La verdad es que visto bien el lobo estepario lleva razon con su mierda de vida, tampoco vale la pena esto. lo que no entiendo es que cojones hace un remero, especialmente una limpiadora en MADRID. es de ser subnormales... no habra sitios dond eirse y estar mejor que ahi


----------



## Fargo (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> joder que duro todo me cago en la puta de oros. La verdad es que visto bien el *lobo estepario *lleva razon con su mierda de vida, tampoco vale la pena esto.



Discrepo con lo de mierda de vida, es un nini y sus padres están forrados, le dan pasta todos los meses para no tener que aguantarlo en casa.
Conozco algùn caso así, pero suelen ser gente de quedarse en su zona con sus amiguetes, su terraceo y su vida tranquila.
Lobo es un aventurero, el Indiana Jones español conquistando pueblos y durmiendo en un Seat Cordoba.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Ya he salido del remo, las últimas 2 horas no sabía ni donde estaba.
Muchos se van de Canarias para celebrar el año nuevo, luego vuelven otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Si esos gremios vienen a cobrar por convenio solo unos pocos euros más del SMI, dependiendo de la provincia.



Es lo que ocurre en mi caso, este señor sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## pacopalotes (30 Dic 2022)

Yo a Madrid no me voy ni pagando me. Me tienen que dar por lo menos 3000 napos para que yo me fuese a Madrid. Sois subnormales


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo a Madrid no me voy ni pagando me. Me tienen que dar por lo menos 3000 napos para que yo me fuese a Madrid. Sois subnormales



En Canarias el paro es muy alto y todo va por enchufe, incluso los curros de mierda.
Es muy fácil pasarte años y años sin cotizar porque no te llaman de ningún lado, muchos se van de las islas por este motivo.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Te zankeo por nombrar esta obra de arte.
Machacada sin piedad por la crítica en su día, costó un dineral hacerla y fue un fracaso absoluto de taquilla.
Kevin Costner se arruinó porque también era el productor de la cinta, uno de los actores mejor pagados del mundo luego no lo llamaban ni para hacer anuncios de cereales.
Nadie quería saber nada de la película ni que le relacionaran con ella.
Sin duda *Waterworld* debe estar presente en este hilo maldito de renegados y olvidados, cada año que la vuelvo a ver me parece mejor.
El fracaso tiene su encanto, luego veo otras películas que se llevaron todos los premios y ni fu ni fa.


----------



## qpow (30 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te zankeo por nombrar esta obra de arte.
> Machacada sin piedad por la crítica en su día, costó un dineral hacerla y fue un fracaso absoluto de taquilla.
> Kevin Costner se arruinó porque también era el productor de la cinta, uno de los actores mejor pagados del mundo luego no lo llamaban ni para hacer anuncios de cereales.
> Nadie quería saber nada de la película ni que le relacionaran con ella.
> ...



Me apunto la película.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Me apunto la película.



Como nadie valora la película, la han puesto en netfix con las demás mierdas.
Aprovéchate de la situación, date una buena ducha después de un duro día en la galera, prepara una buena comida y A GOSTAR de ese diamante en bruto. Y si te llama tu jefe en medio de la peli le mandas a tomar por culo.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Y mañana, otra vez a remar de 07 a 15.
Voy a acabar el año derroido, pero con esperanza de que las cosas mejoren en 2023.
Tengo varios puntos personales que voy a trabajar, como esto no lo lee nadie los escribiré en el hilo mañana o pasado.


----------



## Mindszenty (30 Dic 2022)

Fracaviernes


----------



## Infierno Existencial (30 Dic 2022)

Elon Musk tiene toda la puta razón cuando dijo eso, no porque esté bien o mal. Si no porque cada vez sobra mas gente que haga girar la rueda. En españa mas de la mitad no trabajan ni se los necesita. Hay parados que no salen de ahí nunca. Esto se va a poner peor en unos años


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Elon Musk tiene toda la puta razón cuando dijo eso, no porque esté bien o mal. Si no porque cada vez sobra mas gente que haga girar la rueda. En españa mas de la mitad no trabajan ni se los necesita. Hay parados que no salen de ahí nunca. Esto se va a poner peor en unos años



También hay que tener en cuenta el enchufismo tan arraigado en este país.
Hay gente que SIEMPRE se va a quedar fuera de las ofertas de empleo, aunque tengan estudios no tienen experiencia.
Y los pocos que contratan sin enchufe es precisamente porque tienen experiencia.
Algo habrá que inventar para que toda esa gente que no puede obtener ingresos trabajando no empiece a delinquir para comer.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Al final se dan casos curiosos, gente matándose por entrar en trabajos de mierda, y luego pisoteando a los compañeros por mantener el empleo.
Muy triste, lo veo todos los días.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Se busca a Walter White, forero desaparecido.
Lo último que sabemos de él es que le faltaba el último examen para sacarse la PLACITA.


----------



## Mentalharm (30 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy de baja por un quiste, igual todos me odian y cuando vuelva me despidan pero me da igual


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Yo estoy de baja por un quiste, igual todos me odian y cuando vuelva me despidan pero me da igual



No te van a despedir por eso, hombre.
Y lo del odio cuando uno va a trabajar es como si jugara el partido fuera de casa con el público en contra (aunque te saluden efusivamente), el error es pensar que alguna vez estás jugando en casa y que le importas a alguien ahí dentro.


----------



## hartman4 (31 Dic 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Yo estoy de baja por un quiste, igual todos me odian y cuando vuelva me despidan pero me da igual



yo restoy de baja por una tendinitis de rodilla que no ando cojeo pero he firmado mi fin de contrato ya que firme por un año y ahora me paga la mutua mi baja.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> yo restoy de baja por una tendinitis de rodilla que no ando cojeo pero *he firmado mi fin de contrato *ya que firme por un año y ahora me paga la mutua mi baja.



Enhorabuena, amigo.
Verás lo rápido que te recuperas ahora física y mentalmente.


----------



## hartman4 (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Enhorabuena, amigo.



mi paguita de 430 euros/mes mas ahorros.
mejor placita pero si no la tienes como mal menor paguita no mas remar para nunca llegar a una buena jubilacion y mantener mohameds y kulungueles.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Remad cabrones, hay que despedir el año en la galera.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, hay que despedir el año en la galera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310434



Al rico remo señores


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> No te van a despedir por eso, hombre.
> Y lo del odio cuando uno va a trabajar es como si jugara el partido fuera de casa con el público en contra (aunque te saluden efusivamente), el error es pensar que alguna vez estás jugando en casa y que le importas a alguien ahí dentro.



Totalmente, cómo lo sabes. Le dije a uno que yo cerraba la galera en nochevieja, se puso loco de contento haciendo sus planes, que cierre la tonta otra vez y cuando salió el gráfico le dije que me cambiara también el otro día para entrar tarde ya que cierro tarde y me dijo que no, que quería irse pronto y entrar tarde para celebrar la nochevieja. A qué sí? Le dije que entonces nada, que se queda como estaba. Ya no me saluda jajajajsjjsja que fuerte macho


----------



## Armando Kasitas (31 Dic 2022)

Bueno, queridos compañeros de galera. 
Que paséis una buena salida y entrada de año. Como hay que aspirar a más, os deseo un mejor año 2023, que os mejoren el aire acondicionado de la galera, que entren chortinas nuevas en los curros, que a los jefes se les indigesten las uvas y que a los de RRHH les pillen en los portátiles de empresa virus generados por páginas porno. 
Y, sobre todo, que lo veamos con salud.


----------



## Stalkeador (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> También hay que tener en cuenta el enchufismo tan arraigado en este país.
> Hay gente que SIEMPRE se va a quedar fuera de las ofertas de empleo, aunque tengan estudios no tienen experiencia.
> *Y los pocos que contratan sin enchufe es precisamente porque tienen experiencia.*
> Algo habrá que inventar para que toda esa gente que no puede obtener ingresos trabajando no empiece a delinquir para comer.



Y bajo esa premisa, de la sagrada y bendita EXPERIENCIA, los empresaurios someten a muchos chavales recién salidos de los estudios para tenerlos de becarios y sin remuneración alguna. _"Esto es una gran empresa y ganarás experiencia"_, les dicen y tragan.

Yo en su momento, incluso siendo un polluelo inexperto en el mundo laboral, tuve claro que no iba a currar gratis ni de coña y en las entrevistas de trabajo les decía: "_Trabajar sin cobrar no me interesa. ¡Hasta luego!_", me levantaba de la silla y me daba el piro. Pero eran otros tiempos... había trabajo a paladas. No sé como estará la cosa ahora.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Chavales, tengo que contaros otro drama que ha ocurrido en la galera hace un rato, no gano para disgustos.
La he liado parda con la chortina de 19, entre risas de que yo podía ser su padre por la diferencia de edad me pidió un caramelo (me vio que los sacaba del bolsillo, eran HALLS), le dije "dale un beso a papi primero" y me dijo "de besos ni hablar".
Con ese comentario aquella niña derroyó mi alma por completo, aguanté el turno como pude y me vine a casa a 120 por la autopista deseando estamparme y no tener que volver a remar nunca más.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Infierno Existencial (31 Dic 2022)

Nos han jodido la vida. Ya estoy cansado


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> y me vine a casa a 120 por la autopista deseando estamparme y no tener que volver a remar nunca más.



Ni de broma digas eso. Esta semana me he enterado que un conocido se ha quitado del medio y estoy en shock, tenía pocos años más que yo y también era un remero como cualquiera de nosotros. Supongo que llevaría lo suyo también. Es muy triste tener que aparentar de cara a la galería que todo va bien, pero la procesión se lleva por dentro...


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Nos han jodido la vida. Ya estoy cansado



Me ha preñado el alma el comentario de esa chortina, dejando claro que nunca se liaría conmigo.
Jugué con fuego.y me quemé, igual debería aceptar que no volveré a follarme chortinas, buscar una Charo viejuna de mi edad y ya está...


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Es duro aceptar que no puedo tener lo que más deseo, supongo que en eso consiste madurar.
Madurar es aceptar la vida que te ha tocado, no la que desearías tener.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Me ha preñado el alma el comentario de esa chortina, dejando claro que nunca se liaría conmigo.
> Jugué con fuego.y me quemé, igual debería aceptar que no volveré a follarme chortinas, buscar una Charo viejuna de mi edad y ya está...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311390



está la opción de pagar. aunque no sea la idónea. Sobre todo cuando no vives solo y tienes que ir a un lumipiso asqueroso


----------



## Gorrión (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es duro aceptar que no puedo tener lo que más deseo, supongo que en eso consiste madurar.
> Madurar es aceptar la vida que te ha tocado, no la que desearías tener.



Así que madurar es aceptar la esclavitud y la servidumbre?

¿Dónde queda la dignidad, el honor y el amor propio?


----------



## Infierno Existencial (31 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ni de broma digas eso. Esta semana me he enterado que un conocido se ha quitado del medio y estoy en shock, tenía pocos años más que yo y también era un remero como cualquiera de nosotros. Supongo que llevaría lo suyo también. Es muy triste tener que aparentar de cara a la galería que todo va bien, pero la procesión se lleva por dentro...



si es que el hombre medio está cada vez mas amargado y es normal. yo tuve lo mío también y sigo aquí pero sin ganas. lo de no follar chortinas es muy jodido. y si encima tienes un trabajo de mierda y no tienes amigos ni nada, no hay gasolina para vivir


----------



## pepinox (31 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1311329
> 
> 
> Nos han jodido la vida. Ya estoy cansado



Yo he llegado a un momento, que ver fotos de estas me AMARGAN el puto día.

Que no es porque sea TOTALMENTE imposible magrear esas berzas magníficas. Es que SÉ PERFECTAMENTE que sería totalmente imposible sentarme al lado de ella (sin hacer nada mas) y que ella no me mirase con una cara de ASCO INFINITO. Ojo, SIN HACER NADA MÁS.

SIN HACER NADA MÁS.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (31 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Yo he llegado a un momento, que ver fotos de estas me AMARGAN el puto día.
> 
> Que no es porque sea TOTALMENTE imposible magrear esas berzas magníficas. Es que SÉ PERFECTAMENTE que sería totalmente imposible sentarme al lado de ella (sin hacer nada mas) y que ella no me mirase con una cara de ASCO INFINITO. Ojo, SIN HACER NADA MÁS.
> 
> SIN HACER NADA MÁS.



te entiendo


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Así que madurar es aceptar la esclavitud y la servidumbre?
> 
> ¿Dónde queda la dignidad, el honor y el amor propio?



A mí me daría igual tener que remar si luego tengo una chortina en casa que me desee, me ame y me respete con la que formar una familia.
Eso es lo que había antes, es lo que tuvieron mi padre y mi abuelo.
Pero yo solo veo mujeres jóvenes que no nos admiran, nos traicionan y solo nos quieren para un rato en el mejor de los casos.
A mí no me quieren ni para un rato, y eso a un remero joven con ilusión le parte el alma.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> si es que el hombre medio está cada vez mas amargado y es normal. yo tuve lo mío también y sigo aquí pero sin ganas. lo de no follar chortinas es muy jodido. y si encima tienes un trabajo de mierda y no tienes amigos ni nada, no hay gasolina para vivir


----------



## Gorrión (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí me daría igual tener que remar si luego tengo una chortina en casa que me desee, me ame y me respete con la que formar una familia.
> Eso es lo que había antes, es lo que tuvieron mi padre y mi abuelo.
> Pero yo solo veo mujeres jóvenes que no nos admiran, nos traicionan y solo nos quieren para un rato en el mejor de los casos.
> A mí no me quieren ni para un rato, y eso a un remero joven con ilusión le parte el alma.



Precisamente por eso remar no tiene sentido, porque la vida pasa y no hay recompensa por tanto esfuerzo. Y en el caso de conseguir esa hembra, nunca serán como tu madre o tu abuela. No se alcanzas a ver el tamaño de la estafa, pero es tan brutal que es mejor estar muerto.


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> si es que el hombre medio está cada vez mas amargado y es normal. yo tuve lo mío también y sigo aquí pero sin ganas. lo de no follar chortinas es muy jodido. y si encima tienes un trabajo de mierda y no tienes amigos ni nada, no hay gasolina para vivir



Yo también tuve una época en la que toqué fondo. Todavía no he salido a flote, pero al menos tengo un poco de paz mental en este momento. Pero nos ha tocado vivir en una época en que la sociedad está enferma. Tenemos que tener una mentalidad fuerte para salir de esta mierda.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> *está la opción de pagar.* aunque no sea la idónea. Sobre todo cuando no vives solo y tienes que ir a un lumipiso asqueroso



No es el mismo juego, ni siquiera es el mismo deporte.
El placer del sexo puede disfrutarse con las pajas y el puterío, pero definitivamente no es lo mismo.
Tener a una de estas detrás enchochada contigo que se pone triste si está más de 3 días sin verte y abrazándote con fuerza cuando la penetras, eso mueve montañas.
Esa gracia natural, el jijajeo que tienen, lo tontas y patosas que son....cualquiera que tenga o haya tenido esto en su vida sabrá de lo que hablo.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Yo también tuve una época en la que toqué fondo. Todavía no he salido a flote, pero al menos tengo un poco de paz mental en este momento. Pero nos ha tocado vivir en una época en que la sociedad está enferma. *Tenemos que tener una mentalidad fuerte para salir de esta mierda.*



Supongo que en estas fechas uno está más sensible...


----------



## blefaritis (31 Dic 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Precisamente por eso remar no tiene sentido, porque la vida pasa y no hay recompensa por tanto esfuerzo. Y en el caso de conseguir esa hembra, nunca serán como tu madre o tu abuela. No se alcanzas a ver el tamaño de la estafa, pero es tan brutal que es mejor estar muerto.



Cualquier mujer que se dé cuenta de que la estás comparando con tu madre o tu abuela (o con una mujer de aquella época que tanto anhelan algunos) huirá y con razón.


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

blefaritis dijo:


> huirá y con razón.



Cuéntanos más.


----------



## blefaritis (31 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.



Normalmente si escuchas eso entiendes que ese hombre está buscando a una mujer sumisa y servil, y hoy en día pocas mujeres están dispuestas a ser así por un hombre. Igual dice eso porque simplemente quiere a una mujer tranquila, no fiestera, poco egocéntrica o cosas de ese tipo, pero quien dice eso suele buscar también lo primero.


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

blefaritis dijo:


> Igual dice eso porque simplemente quiere a una mujer tranquila, no fiestera, poco egocéntrica o cosas de ese tipo



A mi me gustaría que fuese así, lo de sumisa y servil pues bueno... Yo con que fuese buena persona y con valores me bastaría.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Y mañana, otra vez a remar de 07 a 15.
Que alguien me dispare ya, por favor.


----------



## elpesetilla (31 Dic 2022)

En octubre de 1992 conocí a Karina, morocha hermosa, muy parecida a Tokio (el personaje de la serie La Casa de Papel)., yo tenía 25 y ella 2 o 3 años menos. Era la clásica amiga de una amiga. Caí por casualidad en el apartamento de mi amiga y ahí estaba, también de visita fortuita, Karina. . Quedé encandilado inmediatamente, el brillo de sus ojos negros me pudo, su sonrisa pícara, su piel blanca y radiante... .
Luego de conversar los 3 un par de horas, Karina decide retirarse. La acompaño a su apartamento alquilado...solo hubo un beso tierno que ella decidió frenar, pero me mira y me dice : usas un perfume muy rico (de casualidad tenia puesto este Cool Water), me llama por mi nombre y me da un papel con su número de teléfono fijo y me dirije solo una hermosa sonrisa (para los jóvenes actuales : así se usaba en esa época, había que salir con una lapicera y algún papel, los móviles estaban empezando a surgir y eran para ejecutivos o adinerados).

Fue una hermosa historia donde ella me pedía por favor que en cada encuentro llevara ese perfume. Ella usaba Anais Anais en honor a su madre, fallecida muy joven.
A mi me fascinaba oler ese cuello con olor a jardín florido , compartir charlas, miradas, salidas, todo con Karina parecía perfecto.
Era de esas mujeres que te hacen olvidar que existen otras. Aveces alcanzaba solo con mirarnos acostados, cruzabamos miradas de esas que perciben hasta el alma del otro, el mundo se detenía,nada más existía, solo ella y yo,. Estábamos en silencio mirándonos, disfrutandonos, o escuchando de fondo R.E.M o Pink Floyd, que a ambos nos encantaba, mientras el Anais Anais se veía un poco opacado por el Cool Water, que a pesar de ser un perfume fresco era muy potente y duradero.

No se que pasó unos 6 meses después, pero un día me recibe distinta, mirada distante y ojos con lágrimas... Sentados me dijo que su amor se había acabado. Ante la contundencia de sus palabras solo hubo un abrazo de despedida, un abrazo interminable para mi, lleno de dolor, porque a esa edad (y quizás siempre) el dolor de un amor no correspondido es un dolor dulce, nostálgico, pero dolor hiriente al fin , de esos que uno no se saca del alma tan rápidamente .

Recuerdo el Cool Water de hace casi 30 años como un perfume más dulce, más marino, y sobretodo más potente, pero aún hoy me parece una buena alternativa para hombres con vestimenta informal,, temperaturas mayores a 25 grados, y para jóvenes de hasta 30 años.

Probarlo nuevamente me transportó a esa época, a Karina, a salidas con amigos, y esos momentos de alternancia de alegría, felicidad y tristeza. Jamás los cambiaría ni los borraría, forman parte de esta hermosa aventura, de este interesante camino de evolución y crecimiento llamado vida.

Afectuosos saludos compañeros


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Vaya derroición, chavales.
Las chortis poniéndose sus tanguitas para ir a perrear después de las 12 y yo cenando con mi madre y mi hermana para acostarme temprano y luego ir a remar a las 7 de la mañana.


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya derroición, chavales.
> Las chortis poniéndose sus tanguitas para ir a perrear después de las 12 y yo cenando con mi madre y mi hermana para acostarme temprano y luego ir a remar a las 7 de la mañana.



Yo no remo mañana, pero también me voy al sobre después de las uvas.


----------



## Monje Virgo (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Vaya derroición, chavales.
> Las chortis poniéndose sus tanguitas para ir a perrear después de las 12 y yo cenando con mi madre y mi hermana para acostarme temprano y luego ir a remar a las 7 de la mañana.



Honestamente deja ese trabajo YA. Mañana ni vayas.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

La gente hace sus celebraciones pero aquí no hay nada que celebrar.
Sin una chortina loquita por mí siento que me falta algo.
Nochevieja de remero pollavieja solitario MANDA.
Y mañana, otra vez a remar.
Esto es lo que nos estamos perdiendo, señores.
Y no me vengáis con fotos de vuestras Charos porque no es lo mismo y LO SABÉIS.


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Supongo que en estas fechas uno está más sensible...



Y además estoy impactado por el fallecimiento de esta persona, que para nada nadie se lo esperaba.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Dic 2022)

Yo haré mi vida normal.

Cena normal adornada con alguna tonteria extra extremadamente simplona y sencilla.
Luego dos dulces delante del PC.
Y con mis cositas del PC.

Ni uvas ni pollas y tp chochos.

Yo no sé porque la gente se pone tan sensiblera estas fechas, son las fechas más cínicas, hipócritas y falsas que existen. Las detesto hasta lo inimaginable.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Te zankeo por nombrar esta obra de arte.
> Machacada sin piedad por la crítica en su día, costó un dineral hacerla y fue un fracaso absoluto de taquilla.
> Kevin Costner se arruinó porque también era el productor de la cinta, uno de los actores mejor pagados del mundo luego no lo llamaban ni para hacer anuncios de cereales.
> Nadie quería saber nada de la película ni que le relacionaran con ella.
> ...



No me jodas tío, que malísima yo la veo para echar risas.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Menuda fracanochevieja.....hay algún desgraciao ahí?


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo haré mi vida normal.
> 
> Cena normal adornada con alguna tonteria extra extremadamente simplona y sencilla.
> Luego dos dulces delante del PC.
> ...



Pues a mí sí me jode que quieres que te diga.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Estoy tan amargada que igual le ofrecia sexo al farguito, por pura desesperacion


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Yo me comprado una botella de bayleys para mí sola pero no sé si poner la tele pq me amargaria más . Escucho el jolgorio en el barrio


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Dic 2022)

Me ha escrito la abogada chorti caducada, para felicitar la salida del año, a ver si va a ser buena tía y todo.

Me he quitado el look de naufrago y después de mucho tiempo la Charo me jijijea, simplemente me ha vacilado con lo de tener más hijos, le dije que mejor tenerlos con otra nueva y me ha dicho que los tenga con la abogada, le dije que si era ella la de la foto de su perfil de WhatsApp porque estaba muy guapa... total que hoy ya me ha a escrito por WhatsApp después de un año...

La parienta me folla mucho y también me habla de la tia esta, además ahora me dice que me ve guapo y demás...

De remate me voy al paro y me la suda totalmente, no he perdido nada de autoestima.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo haré mi vida normal.
> 
> Cena normal adornada con alguna tonteria extra extremadamente simplona y sencilla.
> Luego dos dulces delante del PC.
> ...



Este año me he librado de la macroreunión que se hacía otros años con familiares que no veía nunca y solo se dejaban ver ese día.
Cuando mi abuela murió la reunión perdió mucha pegada, ahora solo van 4 primos pater familias que tienen hijos pequeños y se juntan ese día para que los chavales estén juntos.
Yo no tengo hijos y reconozco que los niños no me hacen mucha gracia ni yo a ellos, tendriáis que ver mi cara cuando tengo que tratar con cientos de mocosos al día en el aeropuerto.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Paqui, qué es lo que más te gusta que te hagan en la cama?



Para que preguntas si no vas a venir, prefieres el remo


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Para que preguntas si no vas a venir, prefieres el remo



A ver Paqui, mi problema (y es un problema gordo) es que solo me gustan las chortinas.
Tengo el síndrome de Dicaprio, la putada es que no soy Dicaprio.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> A ver Paqui, mi problema (y es un problema gordo) es que solo me gustan las chortinas.
> Tengo el síndrome de Dicaprio, la putada es que no soy Dicaprio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311794



Y a mi también me gustan jovencitos pero es lo que hay cabron


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Fracanochevieja señores, aunque tengo que decir que me he zampado unas gambas al ajillo y un solomillo que preparó mi madre con todo su cariño, y la comida me ha levantado el ánimo.
2023 tiene que ser nuestro año señores, no nos queda otra que GANAR O MORIR.
Un nuevo año comienza, y lo voy a empezar remando de 07 a 15 para variar.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Fracanochevieja señores, aunque tengo que decir que me he zampado unas gambas al ajillo y un solomillo que preparó mi madre con todo su cariño, y la comida me ha levantado el ánimo.
> 2023 tiene que ser nuestro año señores, no nos queda otra que GANAR O MORIR.
> Un nuevo año comienza, y lo voy a empezar remando de 07 a 15 para variar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311805



Yo una pizza de mierda


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Dic 2022)

A veces pienso, que PACOPALOTES es el alter ego femenino de FARGO.


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A veces pienso, que PACOPALOTES es el alter ego femenino de FARGO.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A veces pienso, que PACOPALOTES es el alter ego femenino de FARGO.



Yo soy fargo. Hablo conmigo mismo para animarme


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo soy fargo. Hablo conmigo mismo para animarme



Ya te gustaría vivir en Canarias con la playa a 5 minutos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo soy fargo. Hablo conmigo mismo para animarme



Hace tiempo que yo barajaba la teoría de que PACOPALOTES es un multi de FARGO.
Pero obviamente no tengo pruebas 

La simple coincidencia de estados de ánimo remeriles y estados de ánimo parecidos no son pruebas suficientes.

Pero no niego que se me haya pasado por la cabeza.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hace tiempo que yo barajaba la teoría de que PACOPALOTES es un multi de FARGO.
> Pero obviamente no tengo pruebas
> 
> La simple coincidencia de estados de ánimo remeriles y estados de ánimo parecidos no son pruebas suficientes.
> ...



No sé ni como se hace un multi, con eso te digo todo.


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hace tiempo que yo barajaba la teoría de que PACOPALOTES es un multi de FARGO.
> Pero obviamente no tengo pruebas
> 
> La simple coincidencia de estados de ánimo remeriles y estados de ánimo parecidos no son pruebas suficientes.
> ...



No creo que sea un multi, pero me he reído con lo del alter ego femenino de Fargo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> No creo que sea un multi, pero me he reído con lo del alter ego femenino de Fargo



Es que pacopalotes tiene las mismas ansiedades que fargo:

A ambos les molan tias/tios más jovencitos que ellos.
Ambos se quejan de que se "hacen mayores"
(ya verán cuando la cuarentena empiece a asomar la patita... van a flipar...
Ambos están hasta la polla de remar.

Similitudes tienen, aunque que ambos estén hasta la polla de remar.... todos los presentes en este hilo, lo estamos.

El hilo del año es este: EL AGOTAMIENTO DEL REMERO, el gran problema del SXXI.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Hace tiempo que yo barajaba la teoría de que PACOPALOTES es un multi de FARGO.
> Pero obviamente no tengo pruebas
> 
> La simple coincidencia de estados de ánimo remeriles y estados de ánimo parecidos no son pruebas suficientes.
> ...



Es así, imagino que hay una xhorti remera tirándome la caña y quedó como un triunfador, cómo el alfa de este hilo que soy y todos me envidiais


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

En realidad soy yo mismo haciéndome pajillas en burbuja, haciendo como que me escribe una tía, que nadie se ría porque es como una pajilla, a mí me gusta


----------



## qpow (31 Dic 2022)

Ahora resulta que @pacopalotes tiene trastorno de identidad disociativo


----------



## El Tirador (31 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> aqui ni salario digno ni palmaditas en la espalda ni follar ni nada.
> 
> si al menos me respetasen los compañeros pero todo el mundo me toma por el pito del sereno.
> 
> ...



A esa conclusión llegue yo hace años


----------



## El Tirador (31 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Te ríes de mi o lo dices en serio? No sé que pensar, yo estoy triste de verdad y agotada, creo que puede ser depresion, es demasiado tiempo sola, necesito un abrazo, cariño, importarle a alguien es muy duro



En serio bueno al final han sido callos pero la historia es la misma. feliz 2023!!!


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

qpow dijo:


> Ahora resulta que @pacopalotes tiene trastorno de identidad disociativo



No me gusta llegar a este punto pero estoy solo y no me queda otra que imaginarme que le importo a slguien


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Dic 2022)

@pacopalotes ánimo joer!!!

Y si te sale un chortino no seas remilgada e intentes cazarlo como un novio. Disfruta de un polvazo y ya está: Él te usa, Tú le usas.... ambos contentos y desfogados.

Quizá luego se camele y lo tengas una temporada, yo que sé... no te ahogues en tu depresión.

Venga ánimo yo me voy a tirar un rato a ver netflix, luego continuaré con mis cosas.


----------



## pacopalotes (31 Dic 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @pacopalotes ánimo joer!!!
> 
> Y si te sale un chortino no seas remilgada e intentes cazarlo como un novio. Disfruta de un polvazo y ya está: Él te usa, Tú le usas.... ambos contentos y desfogados.
> 
> ...



Quiero amor


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En realidad soy yo mismo haciéndome pajillas en burbuja, haciendo como que me escribe una tía, que nadie se ría porque es como una pajilla, a mí me gusta



Paqui, aquí ya la has empezado a cagar.
Yo creo que eres un troll, pero si el hilo ha llegado tan lejos es por tu gran participación, seas troll o no.
Y como estamos en Navidad, te doy las gracias por ello y te deseo un feliz año.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Fargo tengamos una noche de pasión desenfrenada ambos estamos desesperados



Tendría que mangar un avión del hangar del aeropuerto e ir a tu ciudad.
@Fargo, el manual de pilotaje debe estar en la guantera


----------



## Fargo (31 Dic 2022)

A por las uvas chavales, en Canarias tendría que esperar una hora más pero me las como a las 11 porque mañana tengo que remar.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año 2023 amigos!!


----------



## Mindszenty (1 Ene 2023)

Fracaño


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ene 2023)

Este hilo tendría que tener chincheta esta noche


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Quiero amor



Hazte pajas hasta que te entre sueño


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues a por otro año de mierda. Mas y mayores derroiciones nos aguardan, que no os quepa duda



Ojalá sea el año de la GRAN GUERRAZA


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ene 2023)

Bueno, voy a jugar a SUBNAUTICA con un CAFÉ mientras os leo


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Menuda mierda de campanadas. La uno una puta panchita, la sexta la Pedroche diciendo que hay que eliminar las fronteras, nwo en puta vena.



La Pedroche ya ni está buena, tápese señora!


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> La Pedroche ya ni está buena, tápese señora!



Me han dado arcadas y todo cuando la he visto.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Me quedo con la rubia que ha salido en la uno hace un rato, Ana Mena creo que se llama, menudo locurón de tía.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Le ha hecho el vestido un maricon que claramente no la quiere bien, y la saca lo más desfavorecida posible, y ella contenta pq así llama la atención que se hable de que está de muro



A la Pedroche se le ha pasado el arroz, que pongan a esta el año que viene.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Claro, cómo que tiene 20 años no te jode. A ver cuándo tenga la edad de la Pedrocha.



La Pedroche no es mayor tampoco , está en una buena edad. Su problema es la genética y su personalidad. Realmente no puedo meterme con ella porque ella no se ha metido conmigo , pero personalmente no me atrae para nada.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A ella se la suda, porque tiene su marido que la adora y se llevan de puta madre, y va a tener un bebé. Cómo si le importarán los comentarios de un fracasado derroido y remero



A los productores de la cadena no se la suda, cuantas más pollas duras ponga la tía que presente las campanadas más audiencia y más dinero para ellos.
Hala Paqui, ya aprendiste tu primera lección de 2023.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Me quedo con la rubia que ha salido en la uno hace un rato, Ana Mena creo que se llama, menudo locurón de tía.



Yo me quedo con Noelia Rey , que dio las campanadas en la TVG. 27 años


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si pero tampoco está para tirarse de los pelos ni potar cómo se habla, *yo estoy más gorda*





Alguno lo negará pero a la mayoría de hombres nos gustan las mujeres jamonas , con carne dónde darse un magreo. Obviamente no queremos mujeres obesas porque denotan entre otras cosas dejadez , tampoco queremos bicho palos que parece que se van a romper si las aprietas demasiado.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si pero tampoco está para tirarse de los pelos ni potar cómo se habla, yo estoy más gorda



Por favor, pon una foto de alguna similar a ti para poder evaluar la situación.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hombre es que mantener el cuerpo 100% fibroso sin grasa es prácticamente un trabajo y los remeros no podemos permitirnoslo, menos si vives solo y estás en la mierda.yo no es que este gorda gorda, estoy fofa y me sobran algunos kilos, no diría que soy una gorda como tal, solo fofa pero claro estamos hablando de 8 horas de remo que me echo a la espalda todos los días más las tareas del hogar, poco tiempo de gimnasio hay ahi



También depende del tipo de curro , si curras en una fábrica el gimnasio sobra. Luego influye la genética. Yo no engordo ni aunque me vaya la vida en ello , me mantengo con el cuerpo fibrado.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312056
> como la Scarlet Johansson estsmpada contra el muro, con el culo fofo , las tetas caídas y con menos masa muscular



Pues ni tan mal. Oye , mucho mejor que alguna forera que he conocido. ¿Cuántos años dices que tienes?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La edad del muro.



Me estás diciendo que probablemente eres un pibón. Puta vida.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312056
> como la Scarlet Johansson estsmpada contra el muro, con el culo fofo , las tetas caídas y con menos masa muscular de esto que no haces nada muscular ni a tiros


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo ya no estoy chortin total como las fotos que pone el farguito de *niñas de 15*



Jodidos asaltacunas. A mi me gustan las mujeres de mi edad o incluso un poco mayores , +30 es lo ideal desde mi punto de vista. Tú hazme caso , estoy seguro de que eres una mujer de toma pan y moja. No has tenido suerte en la vida , eso es todo.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Tú hazme caso , estoy seguro de que eres una mujer de toma pan y moja.



Es una mujer completa, te lo digo yo.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Has visto la que ha puesto antes con el culito y el tipo perfecto, hijo de puta y seguro que es un feto de cojones.



No te pongas así , mujer , un día de estos te dedico un par de gifs o incluso un vídeo como el que le hice a Ibis. Tal vez una parodia de las de Hitler se entera. Tengo que buscar y desempolvar las herramientas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Ene 2023)

objetivo 2023: despido improcedente


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Remad cabrones, ya empiezo yo a las 7 para ir abriendo camino.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Remad cabrones, ya empiezo yo a las 7 para ir abriendo camino.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312116



Vaya turno de mierda para un uno de Enero...


----------



## Mindszenty (1 Ene 2023)

Fracadomingo


----------



## CasaEstado (1 Ene 2023)

Veo mucho lloro por el tema de la edad. Pensad que solo va a ir a peor así que más os vale ir haciéndoos a la idea. El tema económico puede que cambie, pero la edad sólo va ir a más. Pronto os daréis cuenta que cualquier lagartija es caza mayor y os arrepentiréis de no haber entrado a la Paca (aunque tenga más rabo que el diablo)

Feliz 2023!


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Armando Kasitas (1 Ene 2023)

A ver cómo le ha ido a alguno...


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Veo mucho lloro por el tema de la edad. Pensad que solo va a ir a peor así que más os vale ir haciéndoos a la idea. El tema económico puede que cambie, pero la edad sólo va ir a más. *Pronto os daréis cuenta que cualquier lagartija es caza mayor*



Yo ya me doy cuenta, pero merece la pena intentarlo.
Acaba de empezar el año, quiero ver la moral de los remeros bien arriba.
Todo remero de bien debe tener una chortina al lado, las Charos que no molesten.
Este va a ser nuestro año, me cago en todo!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año remeros, este año voy a chupar de la Seguridad Social.

No se se si pillar una moto, una bicicleta, un descapotable, intentar lo de las chortinas a pelito, tener otro hijo...


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Feliz año remeros, este año voy a chupar de la Seguridad Social.
> 
> No se se si pillar una moto, una bicicleta, un descapotable, intentar lo de las chortinas a pelito, tener otro hijo...



Qué le pasa al bmw? Te quieres deshacer de él? En cuanto lo venderías?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Qué le pasa al bmw? Te quieres deshacer de él? En cuanto lo venderías?



No, ya me han hecho la broma, ha sido un compi funcivago y me ha sentado mal, no se si poner unas Oz de 18 pulgadas en doble medida o buscar las llantas M o dejarlo así porque tiene pocos CV y agarra bien.

Es un coche resultón y que gasta poco y me gusta, me gusta verlo, aunque me digan lo de gitano, solo 180 CV diesel y todo eso por tocar los cojones.

El BMW serie el coche práctico en mi mundo jajaja y otro para más diversión, lo voy a tener hasta que reviente y cuando reviente le hago un swap.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Ene 2023)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Vaya turno de mierda para un uno de Enero...



la juventud pasándoselo de puta madre, y tú, cada vez más gordo, calbo y derroido, a limpiar su detritus


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> la juventud pasándoselo de puta madre, y tú, cada vez más gordo, calbo y derroido, a limpiar su detritus



Ese al menos ha salido en la foto, muchos ni eso.
Este hilo es un homenaje a esos remeros.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Y mañana de 07 a 15, para no perder las costumbres.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ene 2023)

Mañana a remar. A las 7 en pie.


Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mañana a remar. A las 7 en pie.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



El despertador suena a las 05.30 en mi caso, dos compañeros empezarán el turno mañana a las 05.
De 05 a 14, turno muy habitual en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 Ene 2023)

Yo mañana no remo, es festivo de apertura pero yo no voy. Mi puesto es "especial" en ese sentido.

Por cierto @Fargo, yo sólo he ido una vez en avión en mi vida, fue hace 30 años.

Me compadezco de los que madrugais tanto para remar.... dios, no me extraña que tengais ganas de que explote todo. 
Yo voy de 16:30 a 22 horas (tiempo parcial), eso si, me canso como si fueran 8 horas y gano una reputisima mierda de sueldo.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Esta semana toca remo de 9 a 18, prácticamente todo el día perdido.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Esta semana toca remo de 9 a 18, prácticamente todo el día perdido.



Los compañeros que llevan menos tiempo, y por lo tanto no tienen correlativa tienen turnos chulísimos:
De 10 a 19
De 11 a 20
De 12 a 21
Habrá unos 20 con esos turnos una y otra vez.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es igual, 8horss son 8 h. Si no te lo quitas de ocio te lo quitas de salud.



La idea es buscar un trabajo que desgaste lo menos posible o que no desgaste nada (paguitas).
Tiene cojones que un moronegro que no ha aportado absolutamente nada al país salvo colarse ilegalmente en el mismo tenga la mejor opción a su alcance al llegar aquí (PAGUITA), y otros que llevamos muchos años remando en servicios esenciales, cotizando y pagando impuestos no nos ofrezcan ninguna PAGUITA para alternar con el remo.
El Sistema es una putísima mierda, premia al extranjero sin méritos, a las etnias con antecedentes penales y a los caraduras que llevan años sin declarar ingresos (muchos trabajan en "b").


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Los compañeros que llevan menos tiempo, y por lo tanto no tienen correlativa tienen turnos chulísimos:
> De 10 a 19
> De 11 a 20
> De 12 a 21
> Habrá unos 20 con esos turnos una y otra vez.



Vaya turnos de mierda, eso es la muerte en vida.


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Es igual, 8horss son 8 h. Si no te lo quitas de ocio te lo quitas de salud. Remar es insano, somos esclavos ,un esclavo no tiene derecho a pensar en su vida. Os han echo creer que si



y esa diarrea de turnos 

vale q no "madrugas" pero desde luego 0 vida

casi q ni ir a comprar puedes menuda BASURA

los empresarios realmente o son retrasados mentales o unos autenticos hijos de la gran puta


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El mundo debe progresar, aporta o aparta ( suicidate)



No bromees con esas cosas.


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No, ya me han hecho la broma, ha sido un compi funcivago y me ha sentado mal, no se si poner unas Oz de 18 pulgadas en doble medida o buscar las llantas M o dejarlo así porque tiene pocos CV y agarra bien.
> 
> Es un coche resultón y que gasta poco y me gusta, me gusta verlo, aunque me digan lo de gitano, solo 180 CV diesel y todo eso por tocar los cojones.
> 
> El BMW serie el coche práctico en mi mundo jajaja y otro para más diversión, lo voy a tener hasta que reviente y cuando reviente le hago un swap.



mientras no le pete la cadena de distribucion todo perfect


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No eres más que un esclavo pagapaguitas. Se te paga lo justo para comer y pecnortar, que sería para lo que te llegaría si no fueses casapapis. El mundo debe progresar, aporta o aparta ( suicidate)



el propio gobierno introduce en el pais millones de elementos que deberian "apartarse"

tampoco me sorprenderia que fueras un simpatizante de eso (normalmente los mas BOCAS sois esta clase de gente) asi que deberias ser "apartado" por simpatizar con los individuos no productivos/parasitos que extraen el trabajo y su riqueza generada de la gente de bien que esta hasta los cojones


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Buenos días me gustaría solicitar páguita soy ecuatoriano tengo 5 hijos y no puedo pagar un piso ni vivir por lo que solicito alquiler o vivienda de protección oficial más páguita graciass como puede ver tengo muchos ijos espero k me agan más descuentos gracias





no mames wey no mamesss!


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Bueno tengo muchos amigos y familia aquí y tienen por eso vine jeje gracias españa



GRACIE ANTONIO, GRACIEEE!!!


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No es ninguna broma . Os van a eutanasiar. A ver si alguien cree que va a jubilarse tranquilamente con casa pagada páguita imserso y panchita. Os van a dar por culo, escoria y no hay ni hijos que os defiendan, más bien millones de extranjeros q no tienen ningún interés en manteneros



Yo tengo piso casi pagado, al menos tengo donde caerme muerto.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Porque serás más que cuarentón, la última generación medio que en España.



35 palos.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No eres más que un esclavo pagapaguitas. Se te paga lo justo para comer y pernoctar, que sería para lo que te llegaría si no fueses casapapis.



Llevo 700 páginas diciéndolo, no sé de donde sacáis la motivación los que estáis independizados cobrando menos de 1300 euros.
Supongo que es por tener un chochito en casa, o tenéis unos hijos a los que dar de comer.
Otra motivación no se me ocurre, estamos hablando de trabajar solo para pagar la supervivencia y seguir remando, prácticamente sin caprichos y temblando ante cualquier imprevisto económico que surja.
En resumen, con estos sueldos no puedes hacer vida de adulto salvo que seas un pobre desgraciado toda tu vida.
Yo he podido ahorrar algo a costa de ser un casapapi con 34 años, muchas veces me gustaría volar del nido pero veo que ese plan no tiene ningún futuro.
Vaya país se nos ha quedado...
Luego ponemos el fútbol, celebramos la Nochevieja y se nos olvida la estafa en la que vivimos todos los días.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> no sé de donde sacáis la motivación los que estáis independizados cobrando menos de 1300 euros



Ni yo mismo lo sé. Supongo que mi objetivo era salir cuanto antes del piso compartido, vivir con gente que no conoces sí es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Estos cabrones se descojonan de nosotros, respetan más a los narcos (Feijóo y sus amiguetes) que a los remeros, nos ven como retrasados porque hacemos trabajos de mierda por una miseria y encima les votamos en vez de colgarlos en la plaza del pueblo.
Una cosa os digo y luego que cada uno haga lo que quiera, ir a votar hoy en día es humillante.


----------



## Invekt (1 Ene 2023)

Quizás yo con mis clientes habituales les rebajo el 30% si me pagan en monedas de plata u oro. Por lo tanto yo seguramente aceptaría un sueldo de 1k al mes si me lo pagan en oro o plata.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues claro que se ríen y nos desprecian somos remeros sin capacidad intelectual para medrar en la vida, nos matamos por un cuenco de arroz



Medrar puede medrar cualquiera, como ocurre en los barrios negros de Estados Unidos.
Pero habría que dejar los principios morales a un lado, y para ganar dinero TODO no vale en mi opinión.
Os parecerá una gilipollez pero yo lo poco que gano lo hago de forma honrada y estoy orgulloso de ello.


----------



## Mindszenty (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> La idea es buscar un trabajo que desgaste lo menos posible o que no desgaste nada (paguitas).
> Tiene cojones que un moronegro que no ha aportado absolutamente nada al país salvo colarse ilegalmente en el mismo tenga la mejor opción a su alcance al llegar aquí (PAGUITA), y otros que llevamos muchos años remando en servicios esenciales, cotizando y pagando impuestos no nos ofrezcan ninguna PAGUITA para alternar con el remo.
> El Sistema es una putísima mierda, premia al extranjero sin méritos, a las etnias con antecedentes penales y a los caraduras que llevan años sin declarar ingresos (muchos trabajan en "b").



Tengo un amigo profesor, de 9 a 14 todos los días L lado de su casa.

Que opinas?


----------



## ISTVRGI (1 Ene 2023)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Tengo un amigo profesor, de 9 a 14 todos los días L lado de su casa.
> 
> Que opinas?



Ser profesor se pinta muy bonito pero algunas veces tiene que ser morirse del asco. Algunas clases son un asco, la gente de la eso es muy payasa, luego si te tocan moros o cosas así, la guinda del pastel. Y eso día tras día


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Tengo un amigo profesor, de 9 a 14 todos los días L lado de su casa.
> 
> Que opinas?



Que se ha sacado la PLACITA y me alegro por él.
Aquí no veréis una crítica a los funcionarios, olé sus cojones.
Son gente que se ha leido el BOE, ha sacado más nota que los demás y se han metido a chupar del bote ellos también.
Solo me caen mal los canicias por otros motivos.
Que el vecino vive muy bien?
Me la suda, la envidia es un veneno para el que la tiene.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> mientras no le pete la cadena de distribucion todo perfect



Ayer lo he subido a 4700 vueltas, como repetis el mantra, tan sencillo como tener un error en un cambio de marcha en una reducción y parte.

Tengo para otro motor, así que tranquilo, 180000 kilómetros a fuego según internet parte con 30000...

Ya he mencionado que si parte swap o motor, total lo cambio yo... está semana he visto un Mazda 2.2 diesel destruido y nadie dice nada porque tiene fama de fiable.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ayer lo he subido a 4700 vueltas, como repetis el mantra, tan sencillo como tener un error en un cambio de marcha en una reducción y parte.
> 
> Tengo para otro motor, así que tranquilo, 180000 kilómetros a fuego según internet parte con 30000..



Un regalo para usted, caballero.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Un regalo para usted, caballero.



LLevo a Skeler últimamente, se agradece, últimamente me gusta que llueva, absurdo con la fama de estos coches, pero me gusta deslizarlo.

Son muy nobles sobre todo en la frenada.


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

Y mañana otra vez a remar de 07 a 15.
Coincidiré con la chortina de 19 que parece una Barbie, 1'75, cuerpazo y cara de niña buena.
Está fuera de mi alcance y ya me lo ha dado a entender, he metido la pata varias veces con ella en las conversaciones.
He estado torpe, impreciso, y me ha notado el nuncafollismo, a veces pienso que Dios pone estas chortinas increíbles en mi vida para reírse de mí viendo como me rechazan.
Os imagináis algo que deseéis mucho y saber que nunca podrás tenerlo?
Pues así me siento yo cuando voy a remar.
Pero bueno, tengo contrato y no encuentro otro trabajo más cercano y mejor pagado, asî que seguiré yendo por allí a sufrir con estas diosas.
Qué guapas son de jóvenes y qué mal las tratan los años, luego se convierten en Charos y ya no quiero nada con ellas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ene 2023)

Ha salido el tema de los profesores. Vale, tienen vacaciones y lo que querais. Pero ¿os meteríais en una sala con moros y negros que no tienen ningún interés en aprender, sino en robar, narco, tiktok etc? Pues en este país de inmigración masiva y natalidad exigua, cada vez más moros y negros ocupan las aulas, con lo que eso conlleva. Sacar plaza de profesor es pactar con el diablo, que es un traicionero.


----------



## hartman4 (1 Ene 2023)

te veo viogenizado y despedido tio cuidado donde tengas la ollas no me tas la p....


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)

hartman4 dijo:


> te veo viogenizado y despedido tio cuidado donde tengas la ollas no me tas la p....



Si me echan me hacen un favor.
En el curro es ella la que viene a hablar conmigo, nunca hemos hablado por whasapp y solo nos vimos fuera del curro en la cena de empresa.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Ene 2023)

hartman4 dijo:


> te veo viogenizado y despedido tio cuidado donde tengas la ollas no me tas la p....



Para que te pongan una VIOGEN te la tienes que follar.


----------



## qpow (1 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Para que te pongan una VIOGEN te la tienes que follar.



Hoy en día con sólo mirar lascivamente a una tipa te pueden viogenizar.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Hoy en día con sólo mirar lascivamente a una tipa te pueden viogenizar.



Exacto, puede decir que la estás acosando.
Pero si vas con ese miedo no vuelves a ligar en la vida.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Se busca forero desaparecido, cualquier información será bien pagada con zankitos.


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Ene 2023)

Fracalunes


----------



## hartman4 (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Se busca forero desaparecido, cualquier información será bien pagada con zankitos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313002



sera un hombre libre con placita.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracalunes



Ya estoy en pie, chavales.
A remar otra vez de 07 a 15, la vida del pobre.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en pie, chavales.
> A remar otra vez de 07 a 15, la vida del pobre.



Bueno, no protestamos que, según veo, es un triunfo tener curro. Aunque sea una mierda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Los compañeros que llevan menos tiempo, y por lo tanto no tienen correlativa tienen turnos chulísimos:
> De 10 a 19
> De 11 a 20
> De 12 a 21
> Habrá unos 20 con esos turnos una y otra vez.





pacopalotes dijo:


> Es igual, 8horss son 8 h. Si no te lo quitas de ocio te lo quitas de salud. Remar es insano, somos esclavos ,un esclavo no tiene derecho a pensar en su vida. Os han echo creer que si



Cualquier turno tiene sus pros y sus contras, aunque algunos horarios son muy surrealistas.

A mi personalmente me gusta el horario de tarde porque te permite dormir como un koala. No madrugas ni trasnochas por lo tanto tendrás tendencia a dormir más. Amo dormir. ¿La contrapartida? Poco tiempo libre/ocio. Currar y sobar.

En cualquier caso es "opcional", siempre tienes la opción de ponerte el despertador a las 8 de la mañani y hacer más cosas y actividades en tu vida. Por eso digo que me gusta ese horario, personalmente. Por las mañanas me da mala hostia levantarme para ir a currar, y lo de remar de noche es nefasto para la salud lo mires por donde lo mires no merece la pena.


----------



## ffss (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya estoy en pie, chavales.
> A remar otra vez de 07 a 15, la vida del pobre.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Ya he salido del curro.
Hoy he intentado hacerme el duro con la chortina de 19, pero creo que no ha salido bien.
No le he dirigido la palabra en todo el turno, ella es la que me ha saludado diciéndome "Feliz año" porque no nos habîamos visto.
Luego me ha intentado bromear 2 veces más y yo callado como si no fuera la cosa conmigo.
Igual me he pasado yendo de malote, al final ella pasaba por mi lado y ya ni me decía nada.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya he salido del curro.
> Hoy he intentado hacerme el duro con la chortina de 19, pero creo que no ha salido bien.
> No le he dirigido la palabra en todo el turno, ella es la que me ha saludado diciéndome "Feliz año" porque no nos habîamos visto.
> Luego me ha intentado bromear 2 veces más y yo callado como si no fuera la cosa conmigo.
> Igual me he pasado yendo de malote, al final ella pasaba por mi lado y ya ni me decía nada.



No sé si es buena idea ignorarla totalmente, hay que mantener un mínimo de cordialidad. Una cosa es ir detrás de ella y otra ignorarla como si fuese un mierda de perro xD


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> No sé si es buena idea ignorarla totalmente, hay que mantener un mínimo de cordialidad. Una cosa es ir detrás de ella y otra ignorarla como si fuese un mierda de perro xD



Me siento como si siempre me quedara a las puertas del ligoteo, hoy otra del curro de 30 años (parece más joven) me ha dicho que tenía una sonrisa muy bonita, de seductor.
Todo esto sin venir a cuento, ha venido solo para decirme eso. 
Lo dicho, no creo que me estén rechazando por feo sino por ser medio autista y no medir bien los tiempos en las conversaciones, la falta de práctica supongo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Igual cambiando alguna cosa empiezo a mejorar mis estadísticas, a mediados de Enero hago 3 años sin follar.
Increîble pero cierto, solo lo sabéis vosotros.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Me siento como si siempre me quedara a las puertas del ligoteo, hoy otra del curro de 30 años (parece más joven) me ha dicho que tenía una sonrisa muy bonita, de seductor.
> Todo esto sin venir a cuento, ha venido ella solo para decirme eso.
> Lo dicho, no creo que me estén rechazando por feo sino por ser medio autista y no medir bien los tiempos en las conversaciones.



Yo cada año que pasa sé socializar menos, especialmente si son con tías de muy buen ver. Es como si me bloquease y es algo que no me debería pasar con la edad que tengo.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Yo cada año que pasa sé socializar menos, especialmente si son con tías de muy buen ver. Es como si me bloquease y es algo que no me debería pasar con la edad que tengo.



Yo me pongo nervioso y empiezo a decir gilipolleces.
Cuantos más años cumplo más me gustan las chortinas, luego se convierten en Charos como @pacopalotes y ya no me gustan.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Cualquier turno tiene sus pros y sus contras, aunque algunos horarios son muy surrealistas.
> 
> A mi personalmente me gusta el horario de tarde porque te permite dormir como un koala. No madrugas ni trasnochas por lo tanto tendrás tendencia a dormir más. Amo dormir. ¿La contrapartida? Poco tiempo libre/ocio. Currar y sobar.



Pero qué clase de vida es esa?
Remar para dormir y luego volver a remar.
No entiendo a los que preferís el turno de tarde.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero qué clase de vida es esa?
> Remar para dormir y luego volver a remar.
> No entiendo a los que preferís el turno de tarde.



Yo voy a cambiar este mes el turno de tarde por uno de 9 a 18 horas. Es horrible ese turno.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Mañana de 07 a 14, he hecho un chanchullo con una pancha para salir una hora antes.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Pero qué clase de vida es esa?
> Remar para dormir y luego volver a remar.
> No entiendo a los que preferís el turno de tarde.



Los que preferimos el turno de tarde no entendemos a los que preferis el turno de mañana, todos en paz.



@Fargo, dile a la chortina con voz amigable: Disculpame por no contestarte el otro día: ¡FELIZ AÑO!, es que no he pasado
muy buenas fiestas ¿sabes?, disculpame. ¡Te deseo todo lo mejor!
Ponle carita de perrito tristón. Igual luego reacciona.... la dejas confundida: "Es un malote con corazoncito que no ha pasado buenas fiestas. Necesita el cariño de una chortina como yo."


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> @Fargo, dile a la chortina con voz amigable: Disculpame por no contestarte el otro día: ¡FELIZ AÑO!, es que no he pasado
> muy buenas fiestas ¿sabes?, disculpame. ¡Te deseo todo lo mejor!
> Ponle carita de perrito tristón. Igual luego reacciona.... la dejas confundida: "Es un malote con corazoncito que no ha pasado buenas fiestas. Necesita el cariño de una chortina como yo."



Como vaya con esa actitud de pobre diablo esa chortina acostumbrada a rechazar alfas desde que tenía 14 años me merienda, y no en el buen sentido.
Creo que simplemente no le atraigo y ya está, me restregó todo el tanga en la discoteca porque tendrá la costumbre de hacerlo, no porque yo le guste.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

En este hilo miramos la verdad de TÚ a TÚ, por muy dolorosa que sea.
Es lo que hay chavales, ojalá tuviera otras noticias chortinescas que contaros pero toca aceptar la derrota.


----------



## Mindszenty (2 Ene 2023)

Fraca semana


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Como vaya con esa actitud de pobre diablo esa chortina acostumbrada a rechazar alfas desde que tenía 14 años me merienda, y no en el buen sentido.
> Creo que simplemente no le atraigo y ya está, me restregó todo el tanga en la discoteca porque tendrá la costumbre de hacerlo, no porque yo le guste.



Pues yo no veo mal esa actitud... luego pasas de ella y/o hablais os saludais en el entorno laboral de forma normal, que al fin y al cabo sois compañeros.

Creo que ves esto del ligoteo-chortineo de forma muy matemática, o sale lo que esperas o es que no le gustas y tú eres el malo/fracasado etc, no hay término medio para ti en la valoración de las situaciones.

No sé, reconozco que no estoy muy puesto en el ligoteo.... pero lo dicho, me da la sensación de que eres muy matemático en las valoraciones de los momentos de roce, y lo que pasa entre humanos no es para nada matemático y exacto, es completamente aleatorio e indeterminado.

No sé si me explico, y te lo digo porque yo también tiendo a mirar las situaciones sociales de forma muy matemática, y luego compruebo en algunas ocasiones ¡oh sorpresa! qué estaba equivocado.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Pues yo no veo mal esa actitud... luego pasas de ella y/o hablais os saludais en el entorno laboral de forma normal, que al fin y al cabo sois compañeros.
> 
> Creo que ves esto del ligoteo-chortineo de forma muy matemática, o sale lo que esperas o es que no le gustas y tú eres el malo/fracasado etc, no hay término medio para ti en la valoración de las situaciones.
> 
> ...



Es que no quiero llevarme el palo, ya me he pillado otras veces y luego me cuesta mucho quitarme a la chica de la cabeza.
Ahora simplemente cuando veo que no me da muestras de interés me pongo en el peor caso, me olvido de ella y ya está.
Es lo más práctico, y rara vez me equivoco porque cuando le gustas a una tía se le nota un montón.


----------



## Carpulux (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Si me echan me hacen un favor.
> En el curro *es ella la que viene a hablar conmigo*, nunca hemos hablado por whasapp y solo nos vimos fuera del curro en la cena de empresa.



Pregúntale por qué. 



Fargo dijo:


> Ya he salido del curro.
> Hoy he intentado hacerme el duro con la chortina de 19, pero creo que no ha salido bien.
> No le he dirigido la palabra en todo el turno, ella es la que me ha saludado diciéndome "Feliz año" porque no nos habîamos visto.
> Luego me ha intentado bromear 2 veces más y yo callado como si no fuera la cosa conmigo.
> Igual me he pasado yendo de malote, al final ella pasaba por mi lado y ya ni me decía nada.



Yo creo que has hecho bien. Se ha quedado pensando seguro. Aunque es probable que te vea como un amigo sólo. Cómo lo ves.



Fargo dijo:


> Me siento como si siempre me quedara a las puertas del ligoteo, hoy otra del curro de 30 años (parece más joven) me ha dicho que tenía una sonrisa muy bonita, de seductor.
> *Todo esto sin venir a cuento*, ha venido solo para decirme eso.
> Lo dicho, no creo que me estén rechazando por feo sino por ser medio autista y no medir bien los tiempos en las conversaciones, la falta de práctica supongo.



Hay partido ahí. 
-------------------------------------------
Lo siento Fargo, te rechazan por 

*1.* Ser casapapis.
*2.* Te notan la desesperación a kilómetros.

Es duro, pero real.



qpow dijo:


> Yo cada año que pasa sé socializar menos, especialmente si son con tías de muy buen ver. *Es como si me bloquease y es algo que no me debería pasar* con la edad que tengo.



A mí me ha pasado siempre. Es bloquearme o empezar a hacer gilipolleces. Pero bueno voy mejorando a base de PALOS.

Aprovecho para felicitaros el año a este hilo derroyente, quizá el mejor de todo burbuja.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Esta chortina solo está "mareando", a las mujeres les encanta marear.
Juegan con nuestra mente, nuestro corazoncito y nuestras ganas de follar.
Y no quiero seguir jugando a su juego, ella se lo pasará muy bien pero a mí estos tonteillos me afectan y luego lo paso mal.
Creo que es buena idea que vea un Fargo distante en el curro a ver lo que hace, si viene bien y si no viene también.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Carpulux dijo:


> Lo siento Fargo, te rechazan por
> 
> *1.* Ser casapapis.
> *2.* Te notan la desesperación a kilómetros.
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Cuando llegas a una determinada edad, si sigues viviendo en el domicilio materno lo perciben como un fracaso.

Eso es algo que he tenido muy claro desde muy joven y mi objetivo fue siempre salir del nido cuanto antes. Ser una persona totalmente independiente da muchísimos puntos.

Lo del nuncafollismo es trabajarlo para tratar de aparentarlo lo menos posible.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> *Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Cuando llegas a una determinada edad, si sigues viviendo en el domicilio materno lo perciben como un fracaso.*
> 
> Eso es algo que he tenido muy claro desde muy joven y mi objetivo fue siempre salir del nido cuanto antes. Ser una persona totalmente independiente da muchísimos puntos.
> 
> Lo del nuncafollismo es trabajarlo para tratar de aparentarlo lo menos posible.



Supongo que sí, que así es, pero seria asi si por ejemplo la otra parte buscara una relación estable.
¿Y si solo se busca follamiguismo o un simple polvete? Amiguismo con derecho a... ¿que importancia tiene donde uno resida?

Supongo que es un dato que se debe omitir.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Carpulux dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado siempre. Es bloquearme o empezar a hacer gilipolleces. Pero bueno voy mejorando a base de PALOS.



Yo me maldigo una y otra vez por ser así. Para mi es un auténtico castigo y sólo espero que con el tiempo pueda aprender a gestionar mejor este tipo de situaciones.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Supongo que sí, que así es, pero seria asi si por ejemplo la otra parte buscara una relación estable.
> ¿Y si solo se busca follamiguismo o un simple polvete? Amiguismo con derecho a... ¿que importancia tiene donde uno resida?
> 
> Supongo que es un dato que se debe omitir.



¿Y dónde te vas a follar? Ir a los asientos traseros del coche se hace con 20 años, no con 35. Y no sale rentable ir de hotelitos cada dos por tres.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Creo que es buena idea que vea un Fargo distante en el curro a ver lo que hace, si viene bien y si no viene también.



Eso es, un Fargo distante, no la busques pero si te habla tiene que haber un mínimo de cordialidad. Pero no mucho más.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Supongo que sí, que así es, pero seria asi si por ejemplo la otra parte buscara una relación estable.
> ¿Y si solo se busca follamiguismo o un simple polvete? Amiguismo con derecho a... ¿que importancia tiene donde uno resida?
> 
> Supongo que es un dato que se debe omitir.



Porque son tus cualidades como hombre, están programadas para follarse al buscavidas, no al que se queda de casapapi.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a la mujer no le gusta acosar



Cuando la mujer se encapricha de algún tipo acosa. Vaya que si acosa y se nota a leguas.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

El debate estaría en si merece la pena pagar el precio de ser atractivo para las mujeres.
Ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces, un remero independizado con un sueldo bajo vivirá como un pobre desgraciado para poder llegar a fin de mes, si es que llega.
Todo ese sufrimiento por estar "sexy" y ser elegido por las tías?
En mi opinión no merece la pena tanto esfuerzo para obtener una mujer que ni siquiera es virgen, y probablemente tampoco sea fiel.


----------



## qpow (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo ese sufrimiento por estar "sexy" y ser elegido por las tías?



Si lo haces, tiene que ser por ti, no por ellas. Estar independizado con los sueldos de hoy no es fácil, pero es más por orgullo propio el no depender de nadie.

Vivir solo y totalmente independizado te da libertad. Puedes hacer lo que quieras en tu casa y no tienes que darle explicaciones a nadie. Yo a día de hoy no podría vivir con el yugo de mis padres.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> ¿Y dónde te vas a follar? Ir a los asientos traseros del coche se hace con 20 años, no con 35. Y no sale rentable ir de hotelitos cada dos por tres.



Hombre no sé... yo que sé, ¿Es un problema pagar una habitación de hotel 2 veces por semana? ¿O una vez a la semana?

No sé, yo creo que algunos buscais la situación perfecta y si no estais en la situación perfecta, no vale. No sé eh... es mi opinión.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (2 Ene 2023)

Hoy he mandado 3 cv a empresas del sector en infojobs. Tengo que seguir buscando y mandando mas currículum para irle luego al responsable y decirle lo que está pasando aquí, y a ver donde está el puto aumento que prometían a final de año. Que se que a los demás se les ofreció casi 5000 euros más que a mi por el mismo trabajo y ni así lo aceptaron. Hijos de puta. Está claro quien es la zorra que está intercediendo para que a mi se me valore menos. Tengo ganas ya de decir unas cuantas cosas aquí sobre esa hija de puta, ya que nadie tiene cojones de hacerlo


----------



## Bizarroff (2 Ene 2023)

Siempre os digo que mintáis como bellacos, decirles que el piso es vuestro y pagado a tocateja haciendo fortuna con el bitcoin o lo que se os ocurra, y si preguntan qué hace vuestra madre viviendo con vosotros les soltáis que la tenéis dada de alta en la seguridad social y viviendo en casa para evitar que esté explotada por un empresario y viviendo en una habitación alquilada, que a las mujeres de vuestra vida (madre, hermanas, parejas) las tratáis como a reinas.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Siempre os digo que mintáis como bellacos, decirles que el piso es vuestro y pagado a tocateja haciendo fortuna con el bitcoin o lo que se os ocurra, y si preguntan qué hace vuestra madre viviendo con vosotros les soltáis que la tenéis dada de alta en la seguridad social y viviendo en casa para evitar que esté explotada por un empresario y viviendo en una habitación alquilada, que a las mujeres de vuestra vida (madre, hermanas, parejas) las tratáis como a reinas.



Con las del curro es más difícil mentir, tanto tiempo de convivencia laboral cada mes al final sabemos todos de qué pie cojea cada uno.


----------



## Fargo (2 Ene 2023)

Donde pelotas está Walter White?


----------



## EL FARAON (2 Ene 2023)

...


----------



## Murray's (2 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Si lo haces, tiene que ser por ti, no por ellas. *Estar independizado con los sueldos de hoy no es fácil*, pero es más por orgullo propio el no depender de nadie.
> 
> Vivir solo y totalmente independizado te da libertad. Puedes hacer lo que quieras en tu casa y no tienes que darle explicaciones a nadie. Yo a día de hoy no podría vivir con el yugo de mis padres.




Es imposible.

La mayoria independizados que conozco o le han prestado otro piso los padres, o abuelos, o les han ayudado o van a medias hipotecados con alguna tia. Eso o en una habitación destartalada.

Hoy con solo una nómina de 1000 pavos no te financian ni te alquilan.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Igual cambiando alguna cosa empiezo a mejorar mis estadísticas, a mediados de Enero hago 3 años sin follar.
> Increîble pero cierto, solo lo sabéis vosotros.



uff es mucho compañero, ha menos que tengas bajos niveles de libido.
Supongo que pones el liston alto.


----------



## Murray's (2 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> El debate estaría en si merece la pena pagar el precio de ser atractivo para las mujeres.
> Ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces, un remero independizado con un sueldo bajo vivirá como un pobre desgraciado para poder llegar a fin de mes, si es que llega.
> Todo ese sufrimiento por estar "sexy" y ser elegido por las tías?
> En mi opinión no merece la pena tanto esfuerzo *para obtener una mujer que ni siquiera es virgen, y probablemente tampoco sea fiel.*




Eso si la consigues/ encuentras.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Si lo haces, tiene que ser por ti, no por ellas. Estar independizado con los sueldos de hoy no es fácil, pero es más por orgullo propio el no depender de nadie.
> 
> Vivir solo y totalmente independizado te da libertad. Puedes hacer lo que quieras en tu casa y no tienes que darle explicaciones a nadie. Yo a día de hoy no podría vivir con el yugo de mis padres.



Yo quisiera independizarme para poder llevarme alguna puta de 50€ a la casa. No me gustaría volver a pisos de esos asquerosos con gente que toca la puerta u otra puta por ahí. Por lo demás son todo desventajas. Las putas me dan asco pero de vez en cuando quiero oler a alguna cerda de estas y meter la polla, y esta es la única forma.

Por dinero podría hacerlo (independizarme), pero eso me limitaría bastante después. Aunque quizás pienso demasiado en el futuro, supongo que se debe también a que mi presente es un infierno


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> supongo que se debe también a que mi presente es un infierno



Creo que eso nos pasa a la mayoría.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

Remad cabrones, la producción no puede parar.
Ya empiezo yo para ir abriendo camino...


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Por dinero podría hacerlo (independizarme), pero eso me limitaría bastante después. Aunque quizás pienso demasiado en el futuro, supongo que se debe también a que mi presente es un infierno



En la vida se hacen las cosas cuando se pueden hacer y sin medias tintas. Hay veces que hay uno, dos o tres oportunidades para la vida, a lo sumo. De hecho, uno de los grandes debe de todos los "gurús" de la mejora es que te pintan que los trenes son infinitos.


----------



## Zappa (3 Ene 2023)

Otro año más de galeras.
Quitan las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Walter? Que ha pasado con su opo?


----------



## Carpulux (3 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo el casapapismo nunca le permitirá avanzar pero su raterio no le deja verlo yo no estaría con un casapapis que le den por culo. Que pague, que pague, y si no a tomar por culo y punto. Si yo lo hago el tiene que hacerlo, y más que yo que para eso es el macho no una mantenida



Puedes ser feliz con un tío tipo Fargo eh, no todo es dinero, el dinero de la misma manera que viene se va. Quiero decir, el compromiso y la lealtad vale mucho más que el dinero. 

Pero sí, aparte de la derroición evidente de Fargo, el jefe sueña con una chorti de 20, y le ocurre lo mismo que a las tías pero a la inversa. No hay chortis para todos. Tampoco es en plan ir a por la de la cena, pero joder 28-30 años, yo soy él y tiro ahí. Hay que bajar a la tierra. 

Ya le dije esto, se que no se bajará del burro y seguirá soñanado con una 20añera (hace bien). Como Fargo no tiene furciagram, creo que no es consciente de lo que hay y con quien _"compite"_. Pero bueno, al menos sigue intentándolo. Yo desistí.

Básicamente hoy una chorti, te exige lo mismo que un trabajo. *¿Vale la pena el esfuerzo?*. Pienso que *NO. *Hasta ese punto hemos llegado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ojalá sea el año de la GRAN GUERRAZA



SI JODER SIIIIIII


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Ene 2023)

Bueno, que diré yo, me he acostado a las 6 para tener un rato para mí para jugar al Mass Effect 2 remasterizado, que mal ha envejecido...

Me levanto por la mañana y hay un señor mayor en el espejo, aunque aún con pelo y no demasiado cascado, me duele el cuerpo y recuerdo que son agujetas de tirar de niño.

Entró al hilo y veo que no estoy tan mal, desde el 31 llevo 3 polvos y hoy libro pero me ha invitado al café la chavalita, mi parienta parece que me quiere y ayer ha amortizado la hipoteca.

Este año además voy a dejar de remar, ni tan mal.


----------



## McNulty (3 Ene 2023)

¿2023 será el año donde Fargo finalmente salga del armario, y de rienda suelta a sus deseos fálicos más profundos?

La nueva temporada pinta ''interesante''.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> ¿2023 será el año donde Fargo finalmente salga del armario, y de rienda suelta a sus deseos fálicos más profundos?
> 
> La nueva temporada pinta ''interesante''.



Fargo está totalmente bloqueado, necesita que el cambio venga del exterior, de fuerzas ajenas a el mismo, buenas o malas, a veces a uno le cambia la vida a pesar de su inmovilismo, gracias a Dios, el cambio siempre está ahí para salvarte, llega un día de improviso y todo cambia.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (3 Ene 2023)

Farguillo, te espero en el angar...


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> ¿2023 será el año donde Fargo finalmente salga del armario, y de rienda suelta a sus deseos fálicos más profundos?
> 
> La nueva temporada pinta ''interesante''.



La parte 3 empezará a partir de la página 800, y será la última de este hilo gigantesco.
Me parece justo tener un detalle con vosotros, si llegamos a esa página prometo contar a qué me dedico en el aeropuerto.
Me lo habéis preguntado muchas veces y ya va siendo hora de confesarlo.
Respondiendo a tu pregunta @McNulty, ojalá fuera maricón. Las mujeres dan muy pocas alegrías para todos los disgustos que dan.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo está totalmente bloqueado, necesita que el cambio venga del exterior, de fuerzas ajenas a el mismo, buenas o malas, a veces a uno le cambia la vida a pesar de su inmovilismo, gracias a Dios, el cambio siempre está ahí para salvarte, llega un día de improviso y todo cambia.



Es un inmovilismo raro porque yo no paro de remar, pero entiendo lo que usted quiere decir.
No hay nada peor que atraparte en una rutina que no te gusta.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Es imposible.
> 
> La mayoria independizados que conozco o le han prestado otro piso los padres, o abuelos, o les han ayudado o van a medias hipotecados con alguna tia. Eso o en una habitación destartalada.
> 
> Hoy con solo una nómina de 1000 pavos no te financian ni te alquilan.



En el curro hay uno que se ha metido en una hipoteca a 40 años él solo cobrando 1100 euros al mes.


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro hay uno que se ha metido en una hipoteca a 40 años él solo cobrando 1100 euros al mes.



Con esa puta mierda de sueldo no se puede hacer una hipoteca mas corta en el tiempo.


----------



## McNulty (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> La parte 3 empezará a partir de la página 800, y será la última de este hilo gigantesco.
> Me parece justo tener un detalle con vosotros, si llegamos a esa página prometo contar exactamente a qué me dedico en el aeropuerto, me lo habéis preguntado muchas veces y ya va siendo hora de confesarlo.
> Si nos quedamos en la página 799 os quedaréis sin saberlo, así de cabrón puedo llegar a ser.
> Respondiendo a tu pregunta @McNulty, ojalá fuera maricón. Las mujeres dan muy pocas alegrías para todos los disgustos que dan.



¿Si dan muy pocas alegrías, porque deseas emparejarte a una?


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> ¿Si dan muy pocas alegrías, porque deseas emparejarte a una?



Muy sencillo, las chortinas tienen algo que me hace vibrar como ninguna otra cosa en el mundo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Esta chortina solo está "mareando", a las mujeres les encanta marear.
> Juegan con nuestra mente, nuestro corazoncito y nuestras ganas de follar.
> Y no quiero seguir jugando a su juego, ella se lo pasará muy bien pero a mí estos tonteillos me afectan y luego lo paso mal.
> Creo que es buena idea que vea un Fargo distante en el curro a ver lo que hace, si viene bien y si no viene también.



Brotaaaal...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2023)

Me ha pasado más de una vez...


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> La parte 3 empezará a partir de la página 800, y será la última de este hilo gigantesco.



Eso suena a despedida. ¿Te vas a marcar un Walter White llegado el momento?


----------



## McNulty (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Muy sencillo, las chortinas tienen algo que me hace vibrar como ninguna otra cosa en el mundo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314670



Eres un masoca entonces.

Viviendo en Macacanarias además, que te puedes follar unas putas tremendas, es para matarte Fargo. Y tú pensando en que te de abrazitos una cualquiera, mientras ellas pasan de tu cara.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> te puedes follar unas putas tremendas



Vamos a ver, FARGO ES MARICÓN, es un auténtico reprimido que, para no aceptar la verdad, dice que le gustan chortis inaccesibles bla bla bla. Si quisiera chortis ya se habría follado a todas las putas de la isla, muchas de ellas tremendas. Pero en el fondo sabe por qué no lo hace: porque es un maricón de tomo y LOMO.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Eso suena a despedida. ¿Te vas a marcar un Walter White llegado el momento?



Yo no tengo ganas de vivir, estimado forero.
Voy a contar mi día a día en el hilo, si este año no salen las cosas bien....
Seguir remando en trabajos de mierda indefinidamente y sin mujeres?
Esta vida es una estafa y al final uno se cansa de que las cosas buenas de la vida nunca son para ti.
Lo único que me da algo de ilusión son los 50000 que tengo en la hucha, pero para qué los quiero?
Con dinero no se puede comprar el amor.
No sé, llevo un tiempo desanimado y aunque a veces le pongamos humor al hilo la DERROICIÓN que tengo es muy real.
Me siento atrapado haciendo turnos sin parar.
Por culpa de mi nuncafollismo y las chortinas del aeropuerto todos los días vuelvo triste a casa, cansado del remo y con malas sensaciones de ver a las mujeres tonteando con otros y no conmigo.
Y mañana, otra vez a remar.


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no tengo ganas de vivir, estimado forero.



Mira macho...



Fargo dijo:


> Seguir remando en trabajos de mierda indefinidamente y sin mujeres?
> Esta vida es una estafa y al final uno se cansa de que las cosas buenas de la vida nunca son para ti.



Estoy en la misma situación que tú. No sé como será mi vida en un futuro, pero confío en que cambiará a mejor. Ningún mal dura 100 años.



Fargo dijo:


> Lo único que me da algo de ilusión son los 50000 que tengo en la hucha, pero para qué los quiero?
> Con dinero no se puede comprar el amor...



Es que esos 50.000 euros no son para comprar amor. Son para invertirlos en ti mismo, pero no para despilfarrarlos en cualquier gilipollez. Cómprate un piso, no me creo que en tu isla no hayan viviendas a un precio decente y con 50.000 tienes una buena entrada para poder meterte. El resto lo pagas a cuotas que te va salir por poco más que una habitación de alquiler.

Te va a cambiar la vida en cuanto salgas de la casa de tu madre. Esa sensación de libertad no se paga con dinero. Luego vendrá todo lo demás.



Fargo dijo:


> No sé, llevo un tiempo desanimado y aunque a veces le pongamos humor al hilo la DERROICIÓN que tengo es muy real.



Estamos muchos en idéntica situación, pero todos intentamos movernos de alguna manera para tratar de cambiar esta situación. Tú también puedes.



Fargo dijo:


> Por culpa de mi nuncafollismo y las chortinas apretadísimas del aeropuerto, todos los días vuelvo triste a casa, cansado del remo y con malas sensaciones de ver a las tías tonteando con otros y no conmigo.



Bienvenido al club. Trata de hacer algún tipo de actividad fuera del aeropuerto. Apúntate a rutas de senderismo como te dije muchas semanas atrás, podrás conocer gente nueva y quién sabe, quizás podrás conocer a alguna muchacha que sea buena gente. Normalmente a las personas que les gusta la naturaleza, suelen ser buena gente.



Fargo dijo:


> Y mañana otra vez a remar.



Así es, y mucho que dure por muy mal que me pese decirlo. Tenemos que comer.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> 50000



Y ni una puta de 18-20 años te follas, teniendo a mansalva en Canarias, MARICÓN.


----------



## Red Herring (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Es que esos 50.000 euros no son para comprar amor. Son para invertirlos en ti mismo, pero no para despilfarrarlos en cualquier gilipollez. Cómprate un piso, no me creo que en tu isla no hayan viviendas a un precio decente y con 50.000 tienes una buena entrada para poder meterte. El resto lo pagas a cuotas que te va salir por poco más que una habitación de alquiler.
> 
> Te va a cambiar la vida en cuanto salgas de la casa de tu madre. Esa sensación de libertad no se paga con dinero. Luego vendrá todo lo demás.



Entramparse le va dar más vidilla,claro que sí ,lo único que necesita este hombre es rebajar un poco los estándares con las mujeres,con alguna madurita/ feilla al menos el remo se le hará un poco más liviano temporalmente.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

Señores, tras hacer 5 mañanas seguidas del Viernes al Martes ahora remo 2 noches Miércoles y Jueves.
Turnos rotativos lo llaman.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Farguillo, te espero en el hangar...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314650



Hijo de pvta


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (3 Ene 2023)

voy retomando un poco tu hilo, me quede en que trabajabas en un supermercado, ya cambiaste de trabajo entonces, 
y quieres chortinas de 18 años?!! 
amigo si en mi pais en los 2000 antes de los smartphones, con plenitud de abundante generacion joven femenina, y sin empoderar mucho todavia, era inusual que una chavalita se emparejara con uno mayor de 30, imagina ahora en estos tiempos y por lo que cuentan alla en Spain debe ser solo para unos muy pocos treintañeros acceder a esas chicas,

Creo que hay que empezar a bajar el liston.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, tras hacer 5 mañanas seguidas del Viernes al Martes ahora remo 2 noches Miércoles y Jueves.
> Turnos rotativos lo llaman.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314877



esos horarios infernales no se como lo pueden sobrellevar.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Hijo de pvta



Jajajaja. 
No te pongas así, Fargo. 
Me ha dicho Mónica que no te has presentado. Le he dicho que es por "el agotamiento del remero".


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> En el curro hay uno que se ha metido en una hipoteca a 40 años él solo cobrando 1100 euros al mes.



Que locura. Esclavo del banco por 40 años. Y a saber cuantas veces de mas va a pagar el piso. Es muy probable que muera antes de pagar el piso y que este acabe de vuelta al banco después de años dandoles el jornal


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Ningún mal dura 100 años



Eso suele decirse porque la mayoría no llegan a 100 años. Si yo llego a 110 ya tendré mis 100 años de dolor, desde los 10 años hasta el final. Bendita inocencia infantil



qpow dijo:


> Bienvenido al club. Trata de hacer algún tipo de actividad fuera del aeropuerto. Apúntate a rutas de senderismo como te dije muchas semanas atrás, podrás conocer gente nueva y quién sabe, quizás podrás conocer a alguna muchacha que sea buena gente. Normalmente a las personas que les gusta la naturaleza, suelen ser buena gente.



Yo he ido a rutas de senderismo, y por estos lares solo hay gente mayor, de 40,50,60 años. Yo tengo 27. No es el entorno mas apropiado, pero para quien le guste y lo haga por la caminata y el aire del monte, adelante


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> voy retomando un poco tu hilo, me quede en que trabajabas en un supermercado, ya cambiaste de trabajo entonces,
> y quieres chortinas de 18 años?!!



De 18 a 25 son las que más me atraen, aún no están quemadas mentalmente por el carrusel y sin el reloj biológico echando humo de las preCharos.
Mis exs tenían 18, 21 y 22 años cuando las conocí, igual eso tiene algo que ver.
Llevo casi 6 años en el aeropuerto, sueldo miserable y cumplo 3 años sin follar a mediados de Enero, con eso ya estás al día.


----------



## Fargo (3 Ene 2023)

Hay muchos casos por ahí, quiero ver más historias de DERROICIÓN.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

Otro día de mierda va llegando a su fin


----------



## McNulty (3 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Fargo está totalmente bloqueado, necesita que el cambio venga del exterior, de fuerzas ajenas a el mismo, buenas o malas, a veces a uno le cambia la vida a pesar de su inmovilismo, gracias a Dios, el cambio siempre está ahí para salvarte, llega un día de improviso y todo cambia.



Fargo está mejor que muchos de su edad. Cobrando mil pavetes facturando maletas sin hacer el huevo y ahorrando todo su sueldo a mesa puesta, y además viviendo en Canarias, que es como estar de vacaciones todo el año. Ahora bien, lo de seguir viviendo en casapapi yo no lo veo a su edad. Todo hombre necesita su doritocueva particular. De todas maneras, no me creo que en Canarias no haya pisos baratitos para alquilar, además el coste de vida no es el de mandril o guarracelona.

Lo único malo es el horario que tiene, eso sí que tiene razón. Por lo demás, no es que esté mal, sino que se lo monta mal. Y además se autosabotea con malos pensamientos que no le llevan a nada.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> Fargo está mejor que muchos de su edad. Cobrando mil pavetes facturando maletas sin hacer el huevo y ahorrando todo su sueldo a mesa puesta, y además viviendo en Canarias, que es como estar de vacaciones todo el año. Ahora bien, lo de seguir viviendo en casapapi yo no lo veo a su edad. Todo hombre necesita su doritocueva particular. De todas maneras, no me creo que en Canarias no haya pisos baratitos para alquilar, además el coste de vida no es el de mandril o guarracelona.
> 
> Lo único malo es el horario que tiene, eso sí que tiene razón. Por lo demás, no es que esté mal, sino que se lo monta mal. Y además se autosabotea con malos pensamientos que no le llevan a nada.



Para que el piso propio? Para traer a putas a casa?


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

@Fargo 

Somos muchos los que pensamos que tienes que salir del domicilio materno. Todos no podemos estar equivocados. Al fin y al cabo, lo que te decimos es por tu bien.


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Para que el piso propio? Para traer a putas a casa?



Libertad e independencia?

El alquiler es otra opción, pero como dice @pacopalotes le estás pagando la hipoteca a otro.


----------



## McNulty (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Para que el piso propio? Para traer a putas a casa?



Para vivir a tu aire, es lo principal.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Libertad e independencia?
> 
> El alquiler es otra opción, pero como dice @pacopalotes le estás pagando la hipoteca a otro.



Libertad para pudrirse en una habitación igual que antes, y encima con hipoteca para ser el esclavo del banco. Por lo menos tener dignidad y no gasteis mas dinero del que tenéis a disposición joder. La vida va a ser una puta mierda igual, en casa de mamá, en un zulo alquilado, o hipotecado como un subnormal en uno de los peores momentos posibles.


----------



## Javito Putero (3 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Hay muchos casos por ahí, quiero ver más historias de DERROICIÓN.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314945



Tu curro no esta mal pero no haces nada con todo ese dinero


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

Para quien no tiene proyecto de vida y es un hombre heterosexual que no folla ni huele carne de mujer, que no tiene ningún contacto con la comunidad ni su entorno, que ya no puede ni entenderse con seres de su especie. A ver que importa si vive en la casa de madre, en el coche, en un sótano, o en una tienda de campaña. Es que da igual, la vida va a ser asquerosa y miserable igualmente. Y con un trabajo de mierda repetitivo lleno de gente a la que le importas una mierda? Una pseudofamilia que está ahí porque es lo que toca? 
Vas quemando etapas y eres un ser errante que no tiene nada, como mucho dinero, pero nada mas.


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Libertad para pudrirse en una habitación igual que antes, y encima con hipoteca para ser el esclavo del banco. Por lo menos tener dignidad y no gasteis mas dinero del que tenéis a disposición joder. La vida va a ser una puta mierda igual, en casa de mamá, en un zulo alquilado, o hipotecado como un subnormal en uno de los peores momentos posibles.



Tú también deberías salir de casa de tu madre y ser un hombre independiente.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Tú también deberías salir de casa de tu madre y ser un hombre independiente.



Que si, que me da lo mismo, estoy buscando otro trabajo y si hay algo digno me largo de aquí donde sea a tomar por culo. Y viviré solo en un piso repugnante pensando en suicidarme todos los días y sin hablar con nadie hasta que me cuelgue de la habitación y me encuentren cuando el hedor sea insoportable. Perdoname si no me siento emocionado ante esa idea de libertad, la verdad es que me da igual, yo aquí entro y salgo cuando quiero y tengo mi espacio donde sufrir y mirar la pantalla de mi movil, que es lo único que tengo. Comer, cagar, mirar el movil, trabajar, dormir, un nuevo día comienza


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

Y no toméis como ofensa por decir lo que pienso y se me pasa por la cabeza sin cargar contra nadie. Cada cual viva como quiera. No seré yo quien sin mas detalles aconseje sobre ese tema. Yo creo que hay cosas mas importantes en que pensar aquí, esto es lo de menos, tonterías espurias


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Que si, que me da lo mismo, estoy buscando otro trabajo y si hay algo digno me largo de aquí donde sea a tomar por culo. Y viviré solo en un piso repugnante pensando en suicidarme todos los días y sin hablar con nadie hasta que me cuelgue de la habitación y me encuentren cuando el hedor sea insoportable. Perdoname si no me siento emocionado ante esa idea de libertad, la verdad es que me da igual, yo aquí entro y salgo cuando quiero y tengo mi espacio donde sufrir y mirar la pantalla de mi movil, que es lo único que tengo. Comer, cagar, mirar el movil, trabajar, dormir, un nuevo día comienza



Es tu opinión y es respetable. Con el tiempo quizás lo veas de otro modo.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Es tu opinión y es respetable. Con el tiempo quizás lo veas de otro modo.



Ni si quiera te digo que si, ni que no. No conozco a su padre ni a su madre, no conozco su casa ni que relación tiene con ellos, no sabemos prácticamente nada porque aquí solo entramos a contar nuestras penas. Y no hay porqué dar detalles si no se quiere, que también hay mucho hijo de puta por ahí suelto que le encantaría saber la identidad de nosotros para mofarse. Pero como decía, yo no se si a él eso le ayudaría o no. Yo te puedo decir que no creo que esté mucho mas en casa de mi madre, pero mientras tenga mi habitación zulo donde nadie entra sin permiso a mi poco me cambia la vida. Que tendría que pasar mas tiempo haciendo labores del hogar y no se si eso es bueno o malo, incluido cocinar mierda (pasta, arroz sopa puré..) y mierda repetida una y otra vez, no tengo espíritu de hacer nada mas. Eso es todo. Y estaré mas solo aún.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Ene 2023)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Y que esperas? Seguir de casapapi durante 40años o pagar a razón de 800 euros al mes la letra a Paco para que nunca tengas nada? Las alternativas son pocas.



Para cuando ese hombre acabe de pagar su hipoteca , sus padres habrán muerto y le habrá tocado heredar. Posiblemente acabe jubilándose con dos viviendas en propiedad. Ni tan mal.

La alternativa es que te busques un marido un poco apañado y te quedes preñada. Deja de soñar con príncipes de Disney que te lleven de compras al Corte Ingles todos los días. La vida para el 99% de la gente no funciona así. Las mayoría mujeres solteras que conozco lo son por perseguir sueños imposibles.


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Pero como decía, yo no se si a él eso le ayudaría o no.



Es una paso necesario para crecer personalmente.
Es una etapa donde una persona alcanza la madurez e independencia total. 
El sentirse realizado por llevar las riendas de su vida. 
Saber valorar lo que tienes.
Aprender a solucionar problemas cotidianos por ti mismo.
Tener algo por lo que luchar (los 50.000 euros los tiene que invertir en él mismo, no en una mujer)

Cuando lo consiga, transmitirá más seguridad por la independencia adquirida. Si transmite más seguridad, hasta es posible que una mujer le vea con más valor como hombre. Una cosa puede llevar a la otra.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Cuando lo consiga, transmitirá más seguridad por la independencia adquirida. Si transmite más seguridad, hasta es posible que una mujer le vea con más valor como hombre. Una cosa puede llevar a la otra



No quiero ser borde pero es que eso son tonterías. A mi una mujer no me dirige ni la puta palabra que coño va a saber si vivo en casa de madre o tengo un chalet en la sierra. No van a levantar la mirada del tiktok para preguntarte a un don nadie que eres a sus ojos, porque sois basura infrahumana e indigna de si quiera establecer un contacto visual con ellas, donde vives y basar su decisión de hablar contigo, citarte o abrirte su coño en base a ello. No va a suceder


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

Algún día haré un experimento de esos de pedir a 1000 mujeres una cita por la calle para tener una prueba videográfica de que efectivamente no hay nada que se pueda hacer. Y si alguna dice que si entonces demostraré la farsa de lo que sucedió realmente. Esto es así

Tendría que estar de rosca de la vida claro, porque exponerte así hoy día hace que te arruinen la vida definitivamente y no trabajas nunca mas, como mucho fregando platos


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> No quiero ser borde pero es que eso son tonterías. A mi una mujer no me dirige ni la puta palabra que coño va a saber si vivo en casa de madre o tengo un chalet en la sierra. No van a levantar la mirada del tiktok para preguntarte a un don nadie que eres a sus ojos, porque sois basura infrahumana e indigna de si quiera establecer un contacto visual con ellas, donde vives y basar su decisión de hablar contigo, citarte o abrirte su coño en base a ello. No va a suceder



No lo hagas para tratar de agradar a alguien. Hazlo por ti, para evolucionar a una versión mejor de ti mismo. No entiendes a donde quiero ir a parar.


----------



## Mindszenty (3 Ene 2023)

Fracamarted


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> No lo hagas para tratar de agradar a alguien. Hazlo por ti, para evolucionar a una versión mejor de ti mismo. No entiendes a donde quiero ir a parar.



Si. Para que quiero ser una versión mejor de mi mismo? Para hacer que el hecho de que mi vida sea la que es resulte aún mas inexplicable y ridículo? Porque mi vida seguirá siendo la que es. Con mas dinero, mas musculos, casa propia... Es que da igual, ves tu a donde quiero llegar? Si tenéis alguna esperanza o expectativa adelante, perseguid vuestros sueños hasta que os deis cuenta tal vez, de que son ilusiones imposibles


----------



## qpow (3 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Si. Para que quiero ser una versión mejor de mi mismo? Para hacer que el hecho de que mi vida sea la que es resulte aún mas inexplicable y ridículo? Porque mi vida seguirá siendo la que es. Con mas dinero, mas musculos, casa propia... Es que da igual, ves tu a donde quiero llegar? Si tenéis alguna esperanza o expectativa adelante, perseguid vuestros sueños hasta que os deis cuenta tal vez, de que son ilusiones imposibles



Está claro que no debes tener más de 20 años. Y no te culpo por pensar así, con el tiempo alcanzarás la madurez que necesitas y te darás cuenta.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

Mañana hay que levantarse a las 10h hasta las 14h. Luego de 16h a 21h,. Y probablemente tumbarme en la cama y pensar en el suicidio, ya que no creo que haya una mierda de trabajo, o si lo hay una mierda mecánica y repetitiva. Todo para ganar euros de mierda que no compran nada.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (3 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Está claro que no debes tener más de 20 años. Y no te culpo por pensar así, con el tiempo alcanzarás la madurez que necesitas y te darás cuenta.



Prepotencia la tuya de creerte mas maduro por una opinión subjetiva, aquí finaliza una conversación donde te has retratado en el golpe bajo y la prepotencia. Disfruta la noche


----------



## Kicki (3 Ene 2023)

La verdad que entiendo a infierno lo que dice porque a mí estar más sólo que un perro abandonado no me lleva para nada a una mejor versión de mismo ni por asomo. Bastante que no me drogo a diario. En cambio por fechas cómo estas o semanas sueltas paso una temporada dónde mis viejos y me dan ganas de mandar la libertad a tomar por culo y al menos pasar tiempo con seres queridos de verdad.

"Libertad", porque hago lo mismo en ambos sitios. Aún así creo que es mejor para todos que yo esté sólo, pero entiendo la otra postura.


----------



## Carpulux (3 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> Fargo está mejor que muchos de su edad. Cobrando mil pavetes facturando maletas sin hacer el huevo y ahorrando todo su sueldo a mesa puesta, y además viviendo en Canarias, que es como estar de vacaciones todo el año. Ahora bien, lo de seguir viviendo en casapapi yo no lo veo a su edad. Todo hombre necesita su doritocueva particular. De todas maneras, no me creo que en Canarias no haya pisos baratitos para alquilar, además el coste de vida no es el de mandril o guarracelona.
> 
> Lo único malo es el horario que tiene, eso sí que tiene razón. Por lo demás, no es que esté mal, sino que se lo monta mal. *Y además se autosabotea con malos pensamientos que no le llevan a nada.*



*BRVTAL *este último párrafo, ya puedes tatuártelo @Fargo cabronazo, porque es tal cual. Aunque es cierto que este hilo es para sacar la derroición, pero joder, a veces entras y se te quitan las ganas de vivir. 



Infierno Existencial dijo:


> No quiero ser borde pero es que eso son tonterías. A mi una mujer no me dirige ni la puta palabra *que coño va a saber si vivo en casa de madre o tengo un chalet en la sierra*. No van a levantar la mirada del tiktok para preguntarte a un don nadie que eres a sus ojos, porque sois basura infrahumana e indigna de si quiera establecer un contacto visual con ellas, donde vives y basar su decisión de hablar contigo, citarte o abrirte su coño en base a ello. No va a suceder



No lo va a saber, pero se va a acabar enterando y si se entera de que eres casapapi, le hara click en la cabeza y te enseña la puerta fácil. Pocas hay que no lo hagan, son así. Es una mierda y tal, pero es que es así. Aunque bueno, pienso que si en vez de con la madre, Fargo viviese con su padre alguna opción tendría... 



Infierno Existencial dijo:


> *Algún día haré un experimento de esos de pedir a 1000 mujeres una cita por la calle para tener una prueba videográfica de que efectivamente no hay nada que se pueda hacer.* Y si alguna dice que si entonces demostraré la farsa de lo que sucedió realmente. Esto es así
> 
> Tendría que estar de rosca de la vida claro, porque exponerte así hoy día hace que te arruinen la vida definitivamente y no trabajas nunca mas, como mucho fregando platos



Depende en que sitio lo hagas, en España te meten una viogen como tenga alguna un mal día. En otro país puede variar los resultados. Aunque tampoco mucho porque todo se pega.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Prepotencia la tuya de creerte mas maduro por una opinión subjetiva, aquí finaliza una conversación donde te has retratado en el golpe bajo y la prepotencia. Disfruta la noche



No creo que te lo haya dicho a malas, @qpow parece un tipo respetuoso y cercano.
Yo opino más parecido a ti, pero él tiene su parte de razón también.
A veces me siento demasiado controlado por mi madre y echo de menos tener más espacio.
Creo que me está condicionando aunque ahora tengo todas las comodidades y si ya de por sí tengo un día a día jodido, no quiero imaginarme si encima tuviera que hacer yo todas las tareas del hogar y teniendo que pagarlo todo estando más solo de lo que ya estoy.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Carpulux dijo:


> *BRVTAL *este último párrafo, ya puedes tatuártelo @Fargo cabronazo, porque es tal cual. Aunque es cierto que este hilo es para sacar la derroición, pero joder, *a veces entras y se te quitan las ganas de vivir.*



Es que yo no tengo ganas de vivir, intentaré mejorar mi situación en 2023 y contarlo en el hilo.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Ene 2023)

Carpulux dijo:


> No lo va a saber, pero se va a acabar enterando y si se entera de que eres casapapi, le hara click en la cabeza y te enseña la puerta fácil. Pocas hay que no lo hagan, son así. Es una mierda y tal, pero es que es así. Aunque bueno, pienso que si en vez de con la madre, Fargo viviese con su padre alguna opción tendría...



Yo no tengo ese problema porque a mi no me quieren hablar. Solo he conseguido respuestas cortas de una o dos sílabas, ni les intereso lo mas mínimo, menos donde viva


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> No creo que te lo haya dicho a malas, @qpow parece un tipo respetuoso y cercano.
> Yo opino más parecido a ti, pero él tiene su parte de razón también.
> A veces me siento demasiado controlado por mi madre y echo de menos tener más espacio.
> Creo que me está condicionando aunque ahora tengo todas las comodidades y si ya de por sí tengo un día a día jodido, no quiero imaginarme si encima tuviera que hacer yo todas las tareas del hogar y teniendo que pagarlo todo estando más solo de lo que ya estoy.



Me parece que cuando se empieza con eso de... Seguro que tienes 20 años... Ya maduraras... Se tiene poco respeto por lo que el otro pueda decir, y es una forma de ridiculizar al otro por lo que diga. Cuando yo ni si quiera afirmo o desmiento porque las circunstancias concretas no las conozco. Alejarse de casa de los padres puede ser algo bueno o no. Yo estuve un tiempo fuera de casa viviendo en un piso compartido pero también estaba solo los fines de semana. Y no, no era mas feliz así, mi vida era igual de repugnante. Cuando terminé los estudios allí y empecé a trabajar en remoto volví aquí y el tener una ocupación laboral me ha hecho sentirme algo mejor, pero esto ya ha dejado de funcionar y vuelvo a estar en la mierda


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Es que yo no tengo ganas de vivir, intentaré mejorar mi situación en 2023 y contarlo en el hilo.



Yo tampoco tengo demasiadas ganas de vivir, vivo por inercia. Bienvenido al club.
Me estoy volviendo excesivamente nihilista.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo demasiadas ganas de vivir, vivo por inercia. Bienvenido al club.
> Me estoy volviendo excesivamente nihilista.



No es mi caso, nihilista es que todo te de igual y a mí me afecta mucho esto:
Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
No te hablo ya de tener sexo, sino de intimar con las mujeres, tener una chica con la que ir a sitios, jijajear, contarnos nuestras cosas, ver si se ha puesto tanga o braguitas cuando voy a verla....
En fin, la salsa de la vida y yo llevo mucho tiempo sin eso.
He notado que teniendo más dinero y comprándome cosas no voy a llenar ese vacío, lo mío es emocional, no material.
Y no, no soy maricón como ha dicho alguno.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Esto es lo que me falta cuando salgo del remo, un romance con una chorti jovenzuela...


----------



## Javito Putero (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> No creo que te lo haya dicho a malas, @qpow parece un tipo respetuoso y cercano.
> Yo opino más parecido a ti, pero él tiene su parte de razón también.
> A veces me siento demasiado controlado por mi madre y echo de menos tener más espacio.
> Creo que me está condicionando aunque ahora tengo todas las comodidades y si ya de por sí tengo un día a día jodido, no quiero imaginarme si encima tuviera que hacer yo todas las tareas del hogar y teniendo que pagarlo todo estando más solo de lo que ya estoy.



Pero en las canarias no hay ningun piso de 50.000€?


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Pero en las canarias no hay ningun piso de 50.000€?



Si me compro un piso por 50.000 me quedo sin dinero, por ese precio solo podría comprar un cuchitril en una mala zona y si quiero algo un poco más caro ya me endeudo con el banco.
Vamos, que pierdo todo lo que había ahorrado y ya no podría escapar de mi trabajo nunca.
Estaría igual de jodido que ahora solo que en lugar de ir a descansar del remo a casa de mi madre iría al cuchitril, teniendo que pagarlo yo todo con mi sueldo de 1100 euros...


----------



## qpow (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> que pierdo todo lo que había ahorrado



Técnicamente no lo pierdes, lo inviertes. Es cierto que perderás liquidez, pero el tiempo pasa y podrás recuperarte poco a poco. Con 50.000 euros de entrada y pagando una mensualidad baja el piso se paga solo en pocos años.

No lo descartes, ten en cuenta que la inflación también se está comiendo los ahorros de la gente. No es tan descabellado, sólo es mirar qué puedes comprar y hacer números.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Que alguien me traiga a Walter White, lleva un mes desaparecido y nos vendría bien su punto de vista FUNCI en los últimos coletazos de la segunda temporada.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Técnicamente no lo pierdes, lo inviertes. Es cierto que perderás liquidez, pero el tiempo pasa y podrás recuperarte poco a poco. Con 50.000 euros de entrada y pagando una mensualidad baja el piso se paga solo en pocos años.
> 
> No lo descartes, ten en cuenta que la inflación también se está comiendo los ahorros de la gente. No es tan descabellado, sólo es mirar qué puedes comprar y hacer números.



El plan que tenía yo era dejar el curro y gastarme 500 euros al mes de casapapi sin remar, son 6000 euros al año y 48000 euros en 8 años.
Ese era el plan, pero mi madre ya ha dejado claro que no estâ dispuesta a que viva en su casa si no trabajo.


----------



## Carpulux (4 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo no tengo ese problema porque a mi no me quieren hablar. Solo he conseguido respuestas cortas de una o dos sílabas, ni les intereso lo mas mínimo, menos donde viva



Sales ganando en el fondo. Luego llega el día que alguna te habla o tal y ya vas con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Es inevitable.



Fargo dijo:


> El plan que tenía yo era dejar el curro y gastarme 500 euros al mes de casapapi sin remar, son 6000 euros al año y 48000 euros en 8 años.
> Ese era el plan, pero mi madre *ya ha dejado claro que no estâ dispuesta a que viva en su casa si no trabajo.*



Típico de madre. No podría ni imaginarme la de exigencias que pondría si tuviese otra vez 23 años. Caguen to, mira que fuiste sincero y te dejó aun peor de lo que estabas.  

Women...


----------



## qpow (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> El plan que tenía yo era dejar el curro y gastarme 500 euros al mes de casapapi sin remar, son 6000 euros al año y 48000 euros en 8 años.
> Ese era el plan, pero mi madre ya ha dejado claro que no estâ dispuesta a que viva en su casa si no trabajo.



A ver, no es el plan más inteligente que puedes llevar a cabo. Has trabajado muchos años para tener que dilapidar el dinero de esa forma.

Yo me metí en un piso y precisamente di de entrada 50.000€, el resto a 15 años pagando sobre 300€ al mes, que es una cantidad asumible y ya casi lo tengo pagado. No he perdido patrimonio y casi ni me he enterado y he vuelto a recuperar liquidez.

Tu madre no se comportará de la mejor forma contigo seguramente, pero supongo que en el fondo no quiere verte hundido sin trabajar ni tener un objetivo o una meta.

Sé que en el fondo sabes que estar 8 años sin trabajar no es lo más apropiado (sin entrar en si el trabajo es mejor o peor) porque hasta podrías desarrollar una depresión muy seria.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Carpulux dijo:


> Típico de madre. No podría ni imaginarme la de exigencias que pondría si tuviese otra vez 23 años. Caguen to, mira que fuiste sincero y te dejó aun peor de lo que estabas.
> 
> Women...



Creo que le molesta verme ocioso por casa, siempre ha sido así.
Para ella su hijo tiene que trabajar y punto.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> A ver, no es el plan más inteligente que puedes llevar a cabo. Has trabajado muchos años para tener que dilapidar el dinero de esa forma.



Mi plan era comprar tiempo libre con dinero, se me ocurrió que lo mejor que podía comprar era tiempo sin tener que remar en galeras de mala muerte y me puse a ahorrar durante años para eso.
Pero no he podido ahorrar mucho, teniendo que depender de mi madre si quiero estar años sin remar.
Y ha dicho que no, ni siquiera está dispuesta a que me coja un año de excedencia.
Así que el plan se ha ido a la mierda, me veo remando en el aeropuerto por los siglos de los siglos.
Igual por eso ando tan desanimado últimamente.
Tengo 50000 pero no puedo darles salida en lo que yo quería, lo del piso me parece un follón de tener que trabajar mucho para comprarlo, adecentarlo y llegar a la misma calidad de vida que tengo ahora.
Igual me compro un bmw de segunda mano en señal de rebeldía, solo por ver la cara que pondría mi madre.
Es mi dinero, no? Pues eso.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> No es mi caso, nihilista es que todo te de igual y a mí me afecta mucho esto:
> Remar + Nuncafollismo = Mala combinación
> No te hablo ya de tener sexo, sino de intimar con las mujeres, tener una chica con la que ir a sitios, jijajear, contarnos nuestras cosas, ver si se ha puesto tanga o braguitas cuando voy a verla....
> En fin, la salsa de la vida y yo llevo mucho tiempo sin eso.
> ...




No he dicho que sea tu caso, pero si, a mi me empieza a dar todo igual. Y me preocupa un poco.

Pero en fin, yo es que soy para echarme de comer a parte. Sólo he contado una fracción de mis frustaciones, las laborales, que intentaré mejorar ya que si consigo meter cabeza en el curso que empieza en febrero que tiene en teoria contratación pues podria conseguir algo, aunque reconozco que aunque me hace ilusión cambiar de galera la idea me horroriza, veras:

Actualmente curro de 16:30 a 22:00, puesto de repositor de super, no curro festivos (por una casualidad del puesto, que podria cambiar de la noche a la mañana asi que podria ser una casualidad efimera que cambie inesperadamente).

Sueldo: 1000 o poco menos de 1000, dependiendo del més y de las libranzas que tenga el més: Este més mi nómina neta han sido 958 euros de mierda. Total tiempo de trabajo: 5 horas (30 minutos de descanso). El jefe confia en mi y me trata bien, día que quiero currar más lo hago, dia que me quiero tocar los huevos más lo hago, aunque esto último podria cambiar también si me cambian al jefe.
Inconvenientes: Pues que es toda la jornada de pie (y arrastro una etapa anterior larguisima de currar de pie), y se curra y se hacen malisimas posturas. Para alguien de 44 años ya empieza a joder, para un treinteañero o veinteañero es soportable. A mi ya me empieza a dar por saco en la espalda y articulaciones. No puedo mejorar en esta galera por que RRHH me tiene crucificado y marcado para la ejecución, bloquea todos mis intentos de mejorar y estoy por escupirles en la cara por hijo putas... (ya lo conté en alguna ocasión).

Posibilidad de cambio: Trabajo de IT (programador o diseñador web o algo de it)
(Basandome en cuando hice las prácticas en la charcutera DELOITTE)
Sueldo: (¿1400 1500 euros como Junior en 14 pagas? Que es lo minimo que aceptaria ¿Lo conseguiria?) empiezo a dudarlo.
Tiempo: L-J a de 9 a 19 horas - 1 hora para comer - posibilidad de salir antes si el proyecto lo permite y si comes antes de 1h. Pongamos que comes en 30 min y entras a las 7:30 podrias irte a las 18:00 que es lo que hacian muchos (algunos entraban a las 7:00 que es cuando estaban ya las oficinas abiertas y se piraban a las 17:00 o asi, pero vamos que las 10 horas fuera de casa no se las quitaban nadie al menos de L a J.

¿Realmente unos pocos de cacahuetes más para estar más y más esclavizado?
Buah.... la idea me parece espantosa.
Si tuviera 30 y pocos de años (que es cuando debi hacer el cambio), me encantaria, ahora con 44 me parece espantosa aunque lo voy a intentar.

Por eso @Fargo, te insto a dos cosas:

Quitate el tema de de tias de la cabeza, al menos que no ocupe tanto tiempo en ella. Es normal que lo desees pues eres humano, pero quitatelo al menos el 90% del tiempo, porque te distrae de lo fundamental: QUE ES EVOLUCIONAR LABORALMENTE. Estas atascado como lo estuve yo, y acomodado como lo ESTUVE yo, y me comi la década de los 30 enterita sin tratar de escapar y/o mejorar.
Asesorate de algún modo para ver como puedes aprovechar la formación universitaria que tienes para reciclarte y poder optar a algo mejor, no te digo que te quites ese trabajo cómodo del aeropuerto pero tienes que intentar ver hacia donde puedes dirigirte, tienes 34 o 34 para 35 o 35 ya. Te has comido la mitad de la década de los 30 ahorrado un pico que se te va en nada y corres el riesgo de llegar a la década de los 40 derroido mental y fisicamente con un trabajo mal pagado y aún pensando en las chortinas.
En algún momento tendrás que arriesgarte a lanzarte a algo, que te haga estar más motivado y con más ganas de vivir.

¿Qué tal buscar un socio y pillar un establecimiento de hosteleria para llevarlo entre los dos? Imaginate, algún club o garito nocturno o algo por el estilo.
¿No crees que atraerias más a las chortinas si las dices?: Soy gerente de un club nocturno, acabamos de empezar yo y mi socio, pero es muy emocionante.

Es un ejemplo tio...., pero como enganches la década de los 40 en el aeropuerto, haciendo lo mismo y te comas la mitad de la década de los 40 alli estas muerto en vida amigo.

Yo, si, aún no me he ido de mi medio remo, jajaja, es verdad. Pero a mitad de Enero tengo la prueba de selección para un curso de IT convocado por una empresa, si me seleccionan y me pillan al curso que es incompatible con mi horario laboral, me largaré del medio remo y me lanzaré y que sea lo que diós quiera.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ene 2023)

Pedón si que curro sabados, pero no festivos de apertura, que me he colado: Mi horario es de L-S.

Por cierto, ayer charlé con uno de los oficiales de mantenimiento (un chaval de 30 palos versado en electricidad, frio, albañileria, etc ... vamos, lo tipico que se necesita en un hipermercado/superficie comercial grande) y estaba con una carota que flipas.

La nochevieja (el dia 31) se tomo las UVAS y poco despues lo llamaron del HIPER (hace guardias por si petan cosas de frio en horario de no apertura) porque peto el lineal de congelaos y tuvo QUE IR y QUITAR TODO EL LINEAL DE CONGELADOS para guardarlo en la camara y llamar despues de año nuevo a los especialistas para que hicieran las reparaciones oportunas.

Me contó que lo quitaron entre él y uno de seguridad.

Acojonante: Pues lo más cachondo es que su sueldo no debe superar los 1300 pavos al mes más guardias aparte.... una mierda si tenemos en cuenta que es un trabajo completamente de derroición.

Mientras tanto, los puestos de charos de oficinas creciendo por momentos y más que van a crecer en mi CA-GALERA, la charificación está de moda.

Si es que.,.... no me extraña que no tengamos muchos remeros ganas de vivir y si ganas de matar.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

2023, veremos con qué nos sorprenden este año los globalistas.
Nos volverán a encerrar dejando que salgamos solo para ir a remar?
Nueva pandemia?
Se admiten apuestas...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> 2023, veremos con qué nos sorprenden este año los globalistas.
> Nos volverân a encerrar dejando que salgamos solo para ir a remar?
> Nueva pandemia?
> Se admiten apuestas...
> ...



Yo estoy un poco con cierta inquietud, porque como vuelvan con alguna mierda plandémica o bozalismo o persecución a los no vacunados, yo acabaré en prisión porque mi ira estallara....

No aguantaria ni un confitamiento más.
Ni un bozalerdismo más.
Y menos aún una persecución vacunazil.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco con cierta inquietud, porque como vuelvan con alguna mierda plandémica o bozalismo o persecución a los no vacunados, yo acabaré en prisión porque mi ira estallara....
> 
> No aguantaria ni un confitamiento más.
> Ni un bozalerdismo más.
> Y menos aún una persecución vacunazil.



Iba a decir que sería buena idea comprar una pistola de bolas, pero mejor no bromear con estos temas...
Un saludo agentes, cómo va la mañana?


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Es un ejemplo tio...., pero como enganches la década de los 40 en el aeropuerto, haciendo lo mismo y te comas la mitad de la década de los 40 alli estás muerto en vida amigo.



Si estoy muerto ya hombre, tengo el pulso justo para ir a remar al día siguiente.
Solo me siento bien cuando veo algo de netflix, anoche me vi *Hora punta 2 *de Jackie Chan y me reí por primera vez en todo el día.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ene 2023)

Este hilo tal y como lo definió su creador es como una especie de terapia donde nos enfrentamos a la verdad de tú a tú y hablamos a calzón quitado de nuestras frustraciones, miserias, errores y oye... porque no, también de nuestros éxitos conforme los vayamos logrando.

Es un hilo muy derroyente y adictivo.

Durante lo que queda de més voy a dejar de postear y sólo os leeré en los descansos de 30 min del medio remo ya que tengo que centrarme en lo que me tengo que centrar, estoy siguiendo un curso de PYTHON en udemy muy chulo para llegar a la prueba de selección del curso que es el día 19 de Enero con unos conocimientos mínimos y frescos de ese lenguaje, por si preguntan algo, asi que voy a darle intensamente. Me imagino que la prueba será sobre conocimientos generales de programación, que los tengo de sobras y de bases de datos que también los tengo de sobras, ya que la formación versa sobre SQL y PYTHON para analisis de datos.

El problema es que pregunten algo de estadistica o matemáticas, ya que el curso se llama VUELING DATA UNIVERSITY, convocado por la aerolinea VUELING que paga una formación en PYTHON y es más específico de analisis de datos, como programador tengo una mente muy matemática y algoritmica que no quiere decir que sea un experto en matemáticas (mis matemáticas son las de bachillerato).

Asi que nos vemos a final de més que es cuando sabré si me pillan o no al curso que me puede dar una nueva oportunidad laboral. Sea cual sea el resultado os lo contaré.

Este mismo curso al que intentaré optar, lo hicieron en marzo de 2022 y me dijo el facilitador del curso de aqui del centro que organiza el curso que de 20 personas que tuvo el curso, 18 fueron contratadas.

Asi, que ¡A por ello!
Volveré a postear a finales de més que es cuando sabré si me admiten al curso que empezaria el 31 de Enero y es hasta el 3 de Marzo.


----------



## qpow (4 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Este hilo tal y como lo definió su creador es como una especie de terapia donde nos enfrentamos a la verdad de tú a tú y hablamos a calzón quitado de nuestras frustraciones, miserias, errores y oye... porque no, también de nuestros éxitos conforme los vayamos logrando.
> 
> Es un hilo muy derroyente y adictivo.
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte, ya nos irás contando.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Por eso @Fargo, te insto a dos cosas:
> 
> Quitate el tema de de tias de la cabeza, al menos que no ocupe tanto tiempo en ella. Es normal que lo desees pues eres humano, pero quitatelo al menos el 90% del tiempo, porque te distrae de lo fundamental: QUE ES EVOLUCIONAR LABORALMENTE. Estas atascado como lo estuve yo, y acomodado como lo ESTUVE yo, y me comi la década de los 30 enterita sin tratar de escapar y/o mejorar.



El problema es que sin chortinas todo cuesta mucho más, incluso la ambición es más baja.
Si sé que haga lo que haga no voy a quedar con tías ni a formar una familia, para qué esforzarse tanto en mejorar laboralmente entonces?
Voy a tener que fichar igualmente y por 200 euros más no merece la pena tanto esfuerzo de formación, peloteo y estrés de los puestos con más responsabilidades.
Para eso me quedo en el aeropuerto cobrando 1100 euros y ya está.


----------



## hartman4 (4 Ene 2023)

encima que te puede contagiar un chino.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (4 Ene 2023)

La carrera de la rata. Sí, es muy triste, te recomiendo dos cosas:

1-Pegar pelotazo y vivir del cuento. Nadie se hace millonario siguiendo al rebaño porque el rebaño es pobre.
2-Estudiar algo que te guste y trabajar de ello. Seguirás en la carrera de la rata pero al menos serás más feliz.


----------



## hartman4 (4 Ene 2023)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La carrera de la rata. Sí, es muy triste, te recomiendo dos cosas:
> 
> 1-Pegar pelotazo y vivir del cuento. Nadie se hace millonario siguiendo al rebaño porque el rebaño es pobre.
> 2-Estudiar algo que te guste y trabajar de ello. Seguirás en la carrera de la rata pero al menos serás más feliz.



paguita o placita.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Ene 2023)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La carrera de la rata. Sí, es muy triste, te recomiendo dos cosas:
> 
> 1-Pegar pelotazo y vivir del cuento. Nadie se hace millonario siguiendo al rebaño porque el rebaño es pobre.
> 2-Estudiar algo que te guste y trabajar de ello. Seguirás en la carrera de la rata pero al menos serás más feliz.



a ver cuenta ese pelotazo como va


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Ene 2023)

Comprar un perro podría ser una buena opción. De cara a vivir solo me refiero, mejor con un animal de compañía, de ese modo te fuerzas a salir a la calle y no suicidarte en casa porque el animal suele estar por allí


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Comprar un perro podría ser una buena opción. De cara a vivir solo me refiero, mejor con un animal de compañía, de ese modo te fuerzas a salir a la calle y no suicidarte en casa porque el animal suele estar por allí



Tuve uno 14 años y cuando se murió me dio tanta pena que no quise tener otro.
Se le coge cariño a los chuchos, tienen menos maldad que las personas.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> 2-Estudiar algo que te guste y trabajar de ello. Seguirás en la carrera de la rata pero al menos serás más feliz.



No tengo vocación por nada, estudié LADE porque en mi familia era muy importante tener un titulito universitario.
No me gustó la carrera ni cuando he trabajado de administrativo en la privada.
Es un trabajo de mucho estrés con el jefe al lado, te mandan hacer funciones que no son tuyas y está mal pagado para la responsabilidad que tienes.
Todo lo que sea tener un jefe al lado supervisándote me parece una basura propia de esclavos obedientes que deben pelotear todo el día para mantener el puesto.
Prefiero el aeropuerto, con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Pensándolo bien algo de vocación si tengo por trabajos que están fuera de mi alcance:
Me gustaría ser actor porno, cantante, comentarista deportivo, futbolista, tronista de Telecinco, colaborador de Ana Rosa, politicucho, narco de altos vuelos...
En resumen, pertenecer a la farándula que cobra pastizales por no dar un palo al agua.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Tuve uno 14 años y cuando se murió me dio tanta pena que no quise tener otro.
> Se le coge cariño a los chuchos, tienen menos maldad que las personas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316181



A mi también me gustan los perros, pero que sean tranquilos y ladren poco. no me gustan los muy peludos o pequeñajos tipo chihuahua o yorkshire. Nunca tuve perro


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Inconvenientes: Pues que es toda la jornada de pie (y arrastro una etapa anterior larguisima de currar de pie), y se curra y se hacen malisimas posturas. Para alguien de 44 años ya empieza a joder, para un treinteañero o veinteañero es soportable. A mi ya me empieza a dar por saco en la espalda y articulaciones.



Los trabajos todo el turno de pie son una mierda, el mío también es así.
Únicamente en el turno de noche te puedes sentar, así que cuando llegué a la empresa lo primero que hice fue pedir todas las noches que pudiera.
Dicen que hacer noches es malo para la salud, pero estar todo el día de pie tampoco es muy sano, como bien apunta @Discrepante Libre.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Ene 2023)

Bueno, me voy a quedar sin trabajo definitivamente, ya está la suegra metiendo presión, que si vaya para acá o para allá...

La abogadilla me ha dicho que le da mucha pena y ya, me aproximo al agujero negro del paro pero disfruto de su belleza, sudapollismo manda.

Me planteo actualizar la bicicleta, comprar otra, o una de gravel y una ps5 pero se me van a notar mucho las intenciones.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
Cuando estéis en casa a punto de dormir recordar que tito Fargo estará por ahí.


----------



## Mindszenty (4 Ene 2023)

Fracamiercoles


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bueno, me voy a quedar sin trabajo definitivamente, ya está la suegra metiendo presión, que si vaya para acá o para allá...
> La abogadilla me ha dicho que le da mucha pena y ya, me aproximo al agujero negro del paro pero disfruto de su belleza, sudapollismo manda.
> Me planteo actualizar la bicicleta, comprar otra, o una de gravel y una ps5 pero se me van a notar mucho las intenciones.



Pensándolo bien amigo, y siendo realistas, la única forma que tenemos de alcanzar la utopía de dejar de remar es aprovechando las épocas de paro.
Podemos utilizar la excusa de que seguimos teniendo ingresos, lo mismo da que vengan de una empresa o del SEPE.
No tenga prisa por encontrar otro trabajo, ya echará de menos la tranquilidad cuando lo encuentre.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Lo feliz que sería yo en Andalucía...


----------



## qpow (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
> Cuando estéis en casa a punto de dormir recordar que tito Fargo estará por ahí.



Mientras unos duermen, otros le dan al remo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Turno de noche HECHO.
Señores, ya sabemos lo que toca.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2023)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> La carrera de la rata. Sí, es muy triste, te recomiendo dos cosas:
> 
> 1-Pegar pelotazo y vivir del cuento. Nadie se hace millonario siguiendo al rebaño porque el rebaño es pobre.
> 2-Estudiar algo que te guste y trabajar de ello. Seguirás en la carrera de la rata pero al menos serás más feliz.



Nadie se hace millonario solo. Es más, nadie se hace tal: millonario te lo tiene que hacer alguien.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (5 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Nadie se hace millonario solo. Es más, nadie se hace tal: millonario te lo tiene que hacer alguien.



Hay que tener mucha suerte, un talento particular, y ayuda de los demás. Las 3 cosas a la vez


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Nadie se hace millonario solo. Es más, nadie se hace tal: millonario te lo tiene que hacer alguien.



Los remeros gilipollas, especular o robar en sus diversas formas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Ene 2023)

He salido al café con la moza esta y me ha tocado con el dedito en el pectoral, presionando un poquito, supongo que por curiosidad.

No estoy remando nada, he llegado tarde y estoy tocándome los huevos.


----------



## Magnus el Piadoso (5 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> He salido al café con la moza esta y me ha tocado con el dedito en el pectoral, presionando un poquito, supongo que por curiosidad.
> 
> No estoy remando nada, he llegado tarde y estoy tocándome los huevos.



Háblanos de la puerca.

Yo soy funci, hasta el 16 no vuelvo a fingir que remo.


----------



## Magnus el Piadoso (5 Ene 2023)

Tenéis que hacer dos cosas para darle sentido a la vida: ser funcionarios y culturistas. Como yo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Magnus el Piadoso dijo:


> Tenéis que hacer dos cosas para darle sentido a la vida: ser funcionarios y culturistas. Como yo.



Eres funci?
Cuántos cafeses te puedes llegar a tomar en una mañana?


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Y esta noche a remar otra vez, van a venir los Reyes y yo remando.


----------



## Mindszenty (5 Ene 2023)

Fracajueves


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo feliz que sería yo en Andalucía...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316728



Este año, incluso, han bajado los días necesarios para cobrarlo. En fin... 
Esta noche inicio mi 2023 con el remo y no tengo ni ganas de pensar qué me puedo encontrar. 
Es curioso, estos días me ha venido a la cabeza la cantidad de cosas que haria yo si no tuviera que remar. Flipo cuando escucho a alguien decir que se aburriría.


----------



## Magnus el Piadoso (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Eres funci?
> Cuántos cafeses te puedes llegar a tomar en una mañana?



Cafeses pocos, me gusta dormir bien tanto siesta como de noche, en mi media hora de pausa hago mi comida nutritiva y fuera.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Magnus el Piadoso dijo:


> Cafeses pocos, me gusta dormir bien tanto siesta como de noche, en mi media hora de pausa hago mi comida nutritiva y fuera.



Ha cambiado tu vida desde que eres funcionario?
Qué diferencias ves con tus anteriores trabajos en la privada?


----------



## Smoker (5 Ene 2023)

No participó mucho pero bueno, hasta los huevos hoy


----------



## Magnus el Piadoso (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Ha cambiado tu vida desde que eres funcionario?
> Qué diferencias ves con tus anteriores trabajos en la privada?



- TODAS las tardes libres desde las 15:00 de lunes a viernes y findes siempre libres. Ni una hora extra. De 8 a 15, 35h semanales.

- Ritmo de trabajo no sujeto a productividad. No te rascas los huevos como se dice, pero no te pueden dar latigazos ni pedir que hagas el trabajo de dos personas. Haces tu trabajo y ya.

- Mejor salario que en la privada.

- Más vacaciones. Y yo elijo cuando quiero MIS vacaciones.

- Si te pones enfermo y no puedes ir a trabajar o necesitas TUS días de asuntos propios para algo, se usan sin problema, que para eso están.

- Es un trabajo más gratificante y que motiva más que lo que hacía en la privada judía. Voy con más ganas a trabajar, en parte por la labor a realizar en parte porque las condiciones permiten descansar, conciliar y vivir tu vida fuera del trabajo.

- Posibilidades de mejora y de ascensos mucho más meritocráticas y realistas que en la privada. 

Solo estos puntos ya te cambian la vida por completo.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Este año, incluso, han bajado los días necesarios para cobrarlo. En fin...
> Esta noche inicio mi 2023 con el remo y no tengo ni ganas de pensar qué me puedo encontrar.
> Es curioso, estos días me ha venido a la cabeza la cantidad de cosas que haria yo si no tuviera que remar. *Flipo cuando escucho a alguien decir que se aburriría.*



En mi curro hay alguno, son gente que no tiene imaginación.
Tienden a ser muy sociables y están todo el día hablando de los chismes y las gilipolleces del trabajo.
Una compañera que estuvo de baja me contó que lo pasó muy mal, dice que no sabía qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre y estaba deseando volver a trabajar.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> En mi curro hay alguno, son gente que no tiene imaginación.
> Tienden a ser muy sociables y están todo el día hablando de los chismes y las gilipolleces del trabajo.
> Una compañera que estuvo de baja me contó que lo pasó muy mal, dice que no sabía qué hacer con tanto tiempo libre y estaba deseando volver a trabajar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317152



Son gente con poca vida, anodina y que necesitan pensar aquello de que el trabajo dignifica.
Incluso dudo de que aquellos que trabajan en algo que les agrade, no tengan momentos de debilidad y hartazgo. 
En fin, remero Kasitas, boga de ariete!!!


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Magnus el Piadoso dijo:


> - TODAS las tardes libres desde las 15:00 de lunes a viernes y findes siempre libres. Ni una hora extra. De 8 a 15, 35h semanales.
> 
> - Ritmo de trabajo no sujeto a productividad. No te rascas los huevos como se dice, pero no te pueden dar latigazos ni pedir que hagas el trabajo de dos personas. Haces tu trabajo y ya.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo en la privada pero lo llevo bien.
Mirad lo bien que lo llevo:


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Ene 2023)

Magnus el Piadoso dijo:


> - TODAS las tardes libres desde las 15:00 de lunes a viernes y findes siempre libres. Ni una hora extra. De 8 a 15, 35h semanales.
> 
> - Ritmo de trabajo no sujeto a productividad. No te rascas los huevos como se dice, pero no te pueden dar latigazos ni pedir que hagas el trabajo de dos personas. Haces tu trabajo y ya.
> 
> ...



Entonces porque más de la mitad de mis compañeras vienen empastilladas? Es la puta muerte en vida, aburrimiento extremo.


----------



## Magnus el Piadoso (5 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Entonces porque más de la mitad de mis compañeras vienen empastilladas? Es la puta muerte en vida, aburrimiento extremo.



Porque la mujer vive en la insatisfacción vital tenga lo que tenga. En la privada irían peor.

Dale a una mujer manzanas e irá a escuchar a la serpiente porque anhela el paraíso. La mujer es un pozo negro de insatisfacción.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Ene 2023)

Magnus el Piadoso dijo:


> Porque la mujer vive en la insatisfacción vital tenga lo que tenga. En la privada irían peor.
> 
> Dale a una mujer manzanas e irá a escuchar a la serpiente porque anhela el paraíso. *La mujer es un pozo negro de insatisfacción.*



Broootaalll!!!!


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Magnus el Piadoso dijo:


> Porque la mujer vive en la insatisfacción vital tenga lo que tenga. En la privada irían peor.
> 
> Dale a una mujer manzanas e irá a escuchar a la serpiente porque anhela el paraíso. *La mujer es un pozo negro de insatisfacción.*



Y tú eres un hijo de puta muy elocuente.
Bienvenido al hilo.


----------



## qpow (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Y esta noche a remar otra vez, van a venir los Reyes y yo remando.



Estate al loro, que igual los ves por el aeropuerto esta noche.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

qpow dijo:


> Estate al loro, que *igual los ves por el aeropuerto esta noche.*



Camellos se ven bastantes todo el año


----------



## lamoffj (5 Ene 2023)

Me están empezando a contactar de otras galeras. La cosa se pone interesante, con mi escasísima experiencia parece que resulto atractivo y podría cambiarme por más pasta. Dicen que hay que ir saltando, así que espero que suene la flauta y dejarles el marrón a los de mi actual empresa... Y así hasta que me pillen o me canse.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Smoker dijo:


> No participó mucho pero bueno, hasta los huevos hoy



Participe hombre.
Si es la primera vez, recomiendo tomarse un whisky previamente.
Y si no es la primera vez también.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

lamoffj dijo:


> Me están empezando a contactar de otras galeras. La cosa se pone interesante, con mi escasísima experiencia parece que resulto atractivo y podría cambiarme por más pasta. Dicen que hay que ir saltando, así que espero que suene la flauta y dejarles el marrón a los de mi actual empresa... Y así hasta que me pillen o me canse.



Yo ni echo currículums, no sé qué me pasa.
Es como si estuviera bloqueado en el aeropuerto, igual es que tampoco estoy tan mal como dice @McNulty.
Está cerca de casa y además me he puesto de objetivo para 2023 follarme a una del curro, el único requisito es que tenga menos de 30.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Hoy de 23 a 07, voy al gym que mañana cierran esos cabrones.


----------



## lamoffj (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo ni echo currículums, no sé qué cojones me pasa.
> Es como si estuviera bloqueado en el aeropuerto, igual es que tampoco estoy tan mal como dice @McNulty.
> Está cerca de casa y además me he puesto de objetivo para 2023 follarme a una del curro, el único requisito es que tenga menos de 30 y no sea una gorda mórbida.
> Creo que si tengo paciencia algo puede caer, otros más feos que yo están follando.
> *Remar + Nuncafollismo = Pésima combinación*



Yo no echo CVs, sólo tengo un perfil de LinkedIn sin actualizar desde que entré a esta empresa y de vez en cuando me contactan sin yo hacer nada. Si el Tinder fuese igual, me habría hinchado a ETS ya.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Entonces porque más de la mitad de mis compañeras vienen empastilladas? Es la puta muerte en vida, aburrimiento extremo.



En mi empresa sospecho que muchas toman antidepresivos, a veces vienen muy eufóricas sin venir a cuento y tienen unos cambios de humor bestiales.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2023)

farguito noob, mis jindra y bbva me dan ya más cash que el que tu verás en tol año de remo

asín es, el tito brayan apunto de ganar en 6 días de 2023 lo que farguito en todo el año, amazing enjoy myself with greatness and success

ya encargué un viaje de rico a finales de janeiro, tu en cambio solo verás a gente viajando y currelando para ellos

los tontos es lo que pasa, que la seguis mamando, happy kings man


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ene 2023)

a ver si toca la loteria del niño

con 200K me retiro de remar.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2023)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> a ver si toca la loteria del niño
> 
> con 200K me retiro de remar.



Tú pide a los reyes mucho de Vox y poco de Derroición.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Ene 2023)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> a ver si toca la loteria del niño
> 
> con 200K me retiro de remar.



A ver si me toca el fistro de abajo en vez del pectoral la moza de los cafés.

Me han mirado dos feas y me han hablado dos tías en la cabalgata, una era muy tiraflechas y baja puntos, que derroicion, también se me ha quedado mirando otra normalilla en Lidl, me vengo arriba jajaja.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2023)

Sin esto todos los días, y a pelo, no hay remo:

_Dale
Dale, Don, dale
Pa' que se muevan la yales
Pa' activar los anormales
Y al que se resbale Boster dale, dale
Dale, Don, dale
Pa' que se muevan la yales
Pa' activar los anormales
Y al que se resbale (Boster, dale)

   

_


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> farguito noob, mis jindra y bbva me dan ya más cash que el que tu verás en tol año de remo
> 
> asín es, el tito brayan apunto de ganar en 6 días de 2023 lo que farguito en todo el año, amazing enjoy myself with greatness and success
> 
> ...



Os explico lo del pizzero, cuando está jugando al GTA V se pone a forear.
Una vez dijo en un hilo que tenía un Bugatti Veyron, un coche de 2 millones de euros...
Luego apaga la play, ordena su habitación para que sus padres no le riñan y se va a currar a la pizzería en su Dacia financiado a 5 años en cómodos plazos.
Río de Janeiro dice, ni siquiera te da para venir a Canarias cabronazo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2023)

que manera de chupar farguito, enga tira a remar ajajajajj

25 k incoming demá


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sin esto todos los días, y a pelo, no hay remo:
> _Dale
> Dale, Don, dale
> Pa' que se muevan la yales
> ...



No me interesa el reggaeton gracias, ya compré un kilo de Post Malone.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 Ene 2023)

farguito tira a cargar maletas, luserazo jajaaja


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> a ver si toca la loteria del niño
> 
> con 200K me retiro de remar.



En este hilo no va a tocar nunca la lotería.
Nosotros no estamos en el grupo de los que les ocurren cosas buenas por arte de magia o por nuestra cara bonita.
Es una de las lecciones más duras de aprender, todos los que estamos en este hilo jugamos la vida en nivel DIFÍCIL.
Otros lo han tenido fácil desde la cuna, con enchufes o naciendo con un chocho entre las piernas.


----------



## hartman4 (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Y esta noche a remar otra vez, van a venir los Reyes y yo remando.



y rosco de nata o de carne?


----------



## hartman4 (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317647



piensa en mohamed, kulunguele o charo egoista.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> farguito tira a cargar maletas, luserazo jajaaja



No puedo tocar las maletas de los pasajeros, me lo dijeron el primer día que entré en la empresa.
No das una, pizzero.


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## hartman4 (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317841



falta un edificio con la sede del psoe o de un sindicato pero mas o menos.


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 5:01 AM)

Turno de noche MANDA, chavales.
Los Reyes Magos repartiendo regalos y yo remando en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 7:25 AM)




----------



## Libertyforall (Viernes a la(s) 7:50 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1318068



Farguito: ¿Te han traído buenos regalos, para compensar tantos sinsabores?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Viernes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Otro año sin intimar



Otro año que no toca la lotería

Otro fraca-año en ciernes


----------



## Carpulux (Viernes a la(s) 3:16 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317647



Esto me ha pasado muchas veces. Pero sin tener remo encima jajaja…

Alguna vez estuve como 10 min paralizado antes de poner el contacto y arrancar…


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

*Fracaviernes:*
En el aeropuerto se libra un fin de semana al mes, este es mi finde libre pero no tengo chortinas en la agenda.
Veré algo de netflix y a dormir.


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 6:20 PM)




----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Otro año que no nos vamos a comer una mierda, ni a ganar un duro de más , pero hay que pagar la renta religiosamente así que a remar duro



Ahora van a subir el SMI, yo gano 1100 así que igual me afecta la subida.


----------



## qpow (Viernes a la(s) 8:49 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora van a subir el SMI, yo gano 1100 así que igual me afecta la subida.



Si lo suben me afecta seguro. Oficialmente seremos muertos de hambre.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 9:08 PM)




----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 9:16 PM)

Si vieráis las chortinas con las que trabajo os quedariáis flipando.
Como esta hay más de una, es inevitable mirarles el culo cuando están trabajando.
Yo salgo del aeropuerto cansado y con una sensación agridulce por no llevarme ninguna a casa.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Si vieráis las chortinas con las que trabajo os quedariáis flipando.
> Como esta hay más de una, es inevitable mirarles el culo cuando están trabajando.
> Yo salgo del aeropuerto cansado y con una sensación agridulce por no llevarme ninguna a casa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318847



Yo siempre les miro como si las fuese a violar o agredir, no merecen mas de mi


----------



## qpow (Viernes a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo siempre les miro como si las fuese a violar o agredir, no merecen mas de mi


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo siempre les miro como si las fuese a violar o agredir, no merecen mas de mi



Tampoco es eso, hombre.
Es solo que somos invisibles para ellas si no reunimos ciertos requisitos de estatus, físico y modas del momento.
Hoy en día el hombre promedio tiene que esforzarse mucho para echar un triste polvo.


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Todo lo que sale en este vídeo es MUY CARO.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Tampoco es eso, hombre.
> Es solo que somos invisibles para ellas si no reunimos ciertos requisitos de estatus, físico y modas del momento.



Yo como no las voy a follar no tengo que fingir nada. A veces me sale la mala uva y les miro mal. Hoy le metí un poco la zancadilla a una al pasar por delante, era un sitio muy abarrotado, noté el contacto pero no cayó la puta. Lástima, una putilla jijeadora que va de diva por ahí no está de mas que se de un buen morrazo contra el suelo


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Viernes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo lo que sale en este vídeo es MUY CARO.



Jineteras


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo como no las voy a follar no tengo que fingir nada. A veces me sale la mala uva y les miro mal. Hoy le metí un poco la zancadilla a una al pasar por delante, era un sitio muy abarrotado, noté el contacto pero no cayó la puta. Lástima, una putilla jijeadora que va de diva por ahí no está de mas que se de un buen morrazo contra el suelo



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con este mensaje.
Lo dejo claro, a ver si me van a cerrar el hilo por una gilipollez. 
Y tú debes borrar el comentario si te gusta el hilo, te doy hasta las 23.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (Viernes a la(s) 11:07 PM)

ya son las 23 ola q ase?


----------



## qpow (Viernes a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Yo como no las voy a follar no tengo que fingir nada. A veces me sale la mala uva y les miro mal. Hoy le metí un poco la zancadilla a una al pasar por delante, era un sitio muy abarrotado, noté el contacto pero no cayó la puta. Lástima, una putilla jijeadora que va de diva por ahí no está de mas que se de un buen morrazo contra el suelo



Además de niñato, un maltratador. Como las mujeres no te hacen caso, buscas hacerles daño.

Háztelo mirar, en serio.


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 11:19 PM)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> ya son las 23 ola q ase?



He tenido que echar al forero.
Me sabe mal, pero si un pasajero del "Holandés errante" pierde la cabeza hay que tirarlo por la borda por el bien de todos.


----------



## Mindszenty (Viernes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

Fracaviernes de libro


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 11:40 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Además de niñato, un maltratador. Como las mujeres no te hacen caso, buscas hacerles daño.
> 
> Háztelo mirar, en serio.



Así empezó Jefrey Dahmer, este forero debe ser consciente de que tiene un problema y buscar ayuda profesional antes de que la lie parda.
Hay que saber convivir en sociedad y si uno no está preparado mejor que esté interno en algún sitio por la seguridad de todos.


----------



## Fargo (Viernes a la(s) 11:58 PM)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracaviernes de libro



Bueno, pero hemos tenido un día movidito en el hilo...


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:07 AM)

Con qué look creéis que triunfaría más con las chortinas?


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:49 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Hoy ha Sido un día duro en el aeropuerto, he tenido que abrir mi cuenta de tía pacopalotes y escribirme cariñitos a mi mismo, para que lo vean todos y vean que soy un triunfador



Cómo va a ser duro si he librado, petarda?


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:56 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Entonces vosotros creéis que los hombres aún nos valoran como ser humano más allá de ser un mero cubo de semen? Hace mucho que le he cogido asco a los hombres porque pienso que me ven como un objeto para usar. Creéis que un hombre me va a valorar igual aunque me preste a dichas prácticas? O que es indiferente? O que prefiere que no lo haga?



Hay mujeres que solo valen para echar dos polvos y otras con las que un hombre sería feliz toda la vida.


----------



## hartman4 (Sábado a la(s) 1:07 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Este viejo remero está muerto en vida. Cobrando 1100 euros al mes, jamás podré tener acceso a una chortina, todo eso es MUY CARO. Cómo estoy ahorrando para la jubilación , solo tengo ganas de hacerme una pajilla mirando chortinas y el Netflix



y tiene que mantener a mohamed, kulunguele y a charo.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 1:15 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja me he enterado por ahí que el farguito dispone de la nada desdeñable cifra de 50000 euros de ahorro, lo cual me parece una burrada. Se le ve más guapo



Admito que tengo miedo de que una chortina me engatuse y se aproveche de mí, las mujeres son mi punto dêbil.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 1:29 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Son muchos los ahorros que he conseguido siendo un rata con las mujeres y con todo en general. Ahora dispongo de 50000 euros de los cuales no pienso gastar un duro, ya que los estoy ahorrando para jubilarme en Tailandia con 40 y fundirmelo todo en prostitutas. Después me suicidare



Me imitas fatal, pero no me parece un mal plan lo de Tailandia...


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 1:31 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> No imito, yo soy tú, tu eres yo. Somos uno, dos cuentas, un solo usuario. Por 100 pre.



Que sí, lo que tú digas


----------



## hartman4 (Sábado a la(s) 1:33 AM)

por cierto me debe el corte ingles entre mi nomina y finiquito 1200 euros+el paro que pillare+los 400 euros que pillo mensualmente de paguita.
gimnasio tras las fiestas y oposiciones nunca mais remar en le privada


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 1:38 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si una enmurada se cree que la voy a invitar a algo, VA LISTA. Que me pague ella la gasolina y me invite a comer pizza, si quiere intentar algo, aunque no prometo nada, no se me levanta con una CHARO, aunque la necesidad aprieta y con la luz apagada y de espaldas podría ser



Me guarda rencor porque no le di bola por privado...
A ver Paqui, es que ya tienes una edad


----------



## hartman4 (Sábado a la(s) 1:39 AM)

has pensado en unas opos fargo?


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 1:45 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cuando comencé este hilo nunca pensé que llegaría tan lejos, ahora disfruto de las mieles del éxito, pero esto seguía siendo un campo de nabos. Fue ahí cuando decidí abrir mi otra cuenta, mi cuenta de Charo, para darme cariño a mi mismo y que todos me envidien.



Hoy abrí un hilo chorra en la Guarde, no lleva ni 2 páginas.
Lo de este hilo es impresionante, le doy las gracias a todos y a Paqui también.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 1:47 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me llamo pacopalotes busco hombre con buen sueldo/empresario/rentista que este de buen ver y sea más alto que yo, generoso y que busque algo serio.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 2:09 AM)

hartman4 dijo:


> has pensado en unas opos fargo?



Lo he pensado mucho tiempo, pero reconozco que tengo poca confianza en poder sacarla.
Por otra parte, me daría pánico saber que voy a quedarme en la misma oficina con los mismos compañeros toda la vida hasta jubilarme.
Ya lo llevo mal en el aeropuerto y llevo 6 años, no me imagino llevar 20 o 30 años...


----------



## El Tirador (Sábado a la(s) 2:12 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Que este de buen ver



Sezar es simpático no te vale?


----------



## El Tirador (Sábado a la(s) 2:17 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Quien es? Hoy me ha gustado mucho como mis machitos han sacado la espada jijiji no me lo esperaba. no en vano tengo una cuenta de mujer, porque me gustan mucho y me gusta escribirme mensajitos a mi mismo en mi propio hilo



No conoces a Sezar Blue? Reputado crítico gastronómico?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Sábado a la(s) 2:19 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Todo lo que sale en este vídeo es MUY CARO.



Ya lo tenía muy claro que iba a comprar un 350z, y bueno, niño... Jajaja, otra vez lo veía y paro jajaja.

Estoy mirando unas Oz ultraleggera forjadas pero son 400 Merkels llanta... 8 kilos en 18" el deflector delantero difusor trasero y las cuchillas laterales y a joderse con ruido de calamar y 180 CV namas pero planta tiene lo que tengo si es estética.

Si le como la oreja a la parienta se pone tetas pero no la quiero tan mal, que se tiña de pelirroja mi nueva parafilia jajaja, como tiene los ojos azules dará el pego.

Hay que apañarse... por cierto, la moza me mira el estado en oculto, hoy me lo ha citado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Sábado a la(s) 2:26 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Quien es? Hoy me ha gustado mucho como mis machitos han sacado la espada jijiji no me lo esperaba. no en vano tengo una cuenta de mujer, porque me gustan mucho y me gusta escribirme mensajitos a mi mismo en mi propio hilo.




Estoy un poco confuso Fargo, si tienes dos cuentas se te va la olla, si no las tienes se le va la olla al troll.

Voy a salvar la galaxia un rato con las putas espaciales de Shepard en la PlayStation.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Sábado a la(s) 2:36 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tengo dos cuentas porque esto es un campo de nabos y me gusta escribirme a mi mismo como si una chortina me tuviese en consideración



Puffff, no se yo tío... no lo veo... da un poco de penita, yo creo que esas cosas espantan chortinas...


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 2:38 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estoy un poco confuso Fargo, si tienes dos cuentas se te va la olla, si no las tienes se le va la olla al troll.
> 
> Voy a salvar la galaxia un rato con las putas espaciales de Shepard en la PlayStation.



No la he puesto en el ignore porque tiene una alta participación.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 9:25 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Con ese dinero podrías dar la entrada de un piso, un buen piso además, y dejar de vivir de casapapys, es el sueño español. Yo no tengo esa capacidad de ahorro porque pago LA RENTITA



No me convence, me quedaría sin ahorros y encima endeudado con el banco.
Ya no podría dejar de remar nunca jamás, estar en paro o cogerme un año sabático.
También tendría miedo de perder mi trabajo como muchos cipotecados pelotas de mi curro.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 9:42 AM)

Este podría ser yo, cuando el hambre aprieta y tienes unos ahorrillos son peligrosas.


----------



## qpow (Sábado a la(s) 9:45 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Estoy un poco confuso Fargo, si tienes dos cuentas se te va la olla, si no las tienes se le va la olla al troll.
> 
> Voy a salvar la galaxia un rato con las putas espaciales de Shepard en la PlayStation.



@pacopalotes tiene trastorno de identidad disociativo.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Sábado a la(s) 9:47 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Además de niñato, un maltratador. Como las mujeres no te hacen caso, buscas hacerles daño.
> 
> Háztelo mirar, en serio.



 el caballerito del foro de internet


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 9:49 AM)

qpow dijo:


> @pacopalotes tiene trastorno de identidad disociativo.



Yo creo que es un hombre que se siente mujer, sus respuestas son de tía.
Será trans, elle o como se llame eso.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Sábado a la(s) 10:00 AM)

Que penoso eres fargo. Sigue comunicandote con el travelo @pacopalotes y viejos fraca como @qpow. Creo que ya encontrasteis vuestra identidad como hilo. A falta de bar para ir a lloriquear y babearle a la camarera venís aquí jaja


----------



## qpow (Sábado a la(s) 10:16 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo creo que es un hombre que se siente mujer, sus respuestas son de tía.
> Será trans, elle o como se llame eso.



Sí, yo también creo eso y ese trastorno que te digo encaja a la perfección.

Si no mira la película Psicosis.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 10:39 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Sí, yo también creo eso y ese trastorno que te digo encaja a la perfección.
> 
> Si no mira la película Psicosis.



En *El silencio de los corderos* el malo tenía eso también.
Gran película.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 10:55 AM)

@pacopalotes, a qué edad te diste cuenta que naciste en un cuerpo equivocado?


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:12 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Cuando empecé a hacerme viejo y las chortinas ya no me miraban decidí que debía convertirme en una y volverme yo LA CHORTINA. Desde entonces me siento mejor en mi hilo y en el aeropuerto, ya no las necesito



No cambies de tema, Paqui.
Estamos hablando de un tema serio y quiero solucionarlo antes de llegar a la página 800.
Sé valiente por una vez y cuéntanos tu problema.
@Azog el Profanador abrió un hilo hace poco, me parece justo que lo aclares en el hilo que te dio la fama.


----------



## Javito Putero (Sábado a la(s) 11:17 AM)

Este hilo no tiene sentido.

Se te ha dicho de todo y nada te gusta. Eres como el de la fruteria


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:18 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo ya era exitoso con mi hilo de los remeros, es normal que mi enigmática personalidad cause sensación. Empecé contando mis fracasos con las chortinas y en la galera, ahora también tengo una cuenta de mujer para escribirme mensajitos a mi mismo.



No cuela, Paqui.
Estamos intentando ayudarte, confía en nosotros.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:26 AM)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Este hilo no tiene sentido.
> 
> Se te ha dicho de todo y nada te gusta. Eres como el de la fruteria



No es tan fácil dejar un trabajo fijo, y menos en mi isla donde el paro es muy alto y el enchufismo también, incluso en los curros de mierda.
Aparte de eso, mi madre no está dispuesta a que viva en su casa si no trabajo, solo de imaginarme el coñazo que supondría estar en casa con ella todo el día detrás prefiero irme al aeropuerto a enfrentarme con jefecillos y trepas en el charco de los cocodrilos.


----------



## Javito Putero (Sábado a la(s) 11:28 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> No es tan fácil dejar un trabajo fijo, y menos en mi isla donde el paro es muy alto y el enchufismo también, incluso en los curros de mierda.
> Aparte de eso, mi madre no está dispuesta a que viva en su casa si no trabajo, solo de imaginarme el coñazo que supondría estar en casa con ella detrás prefiero irme al aeropuerto a enfrentarme con jefecillos y trepas en el charco de los cocodrilos.



Tambièn puedes hacerte a tu vida y ya dejarte de quejar


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:39 AM)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Tambièn puedes hacerte a tu vida y ya dejarte de quejar



Todos nos quejamos de algo, incluso el que lo tiene todo se aburre de tenerlo todo.
Necesitamos un sitio donde poder desahogarnos, yo he encontrado este y unos cuantos foreros han aprovechado para contar también su historia.
Eso es todo, si a ti te va genial me alegro por ti, tienes la Guardería para ir a echarte unas risas.
O mejor aún, tienes la calle donde tan feliz eres.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:05 PM)




----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 12:08 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319350



Antiguamente a un esclavo su amo le daba comida y alojamiento aunque no tuviera trabajo para el. Ahora si no hay trabajo no comes.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:23 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> *El mejor sitio donde meter tu dinero es el pisito. Siempre puedes alquilarlo y que otro pague la cuota*, cómo me hacen a mí, y tú irte otra vez de casapapis. No entiendes nada de economía. En cambio un coche es un pasivo que pierde valor y chupa dinero.



No me convence, si deja de pagarme el alquiler a ver como lo echo de ahí.
Llaman a la poli y los perros del Gobierno le dan la razón, lo he vivido en mi familia hace poco.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:32 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El problema que muchos remeros tenemos, y por el cual no podemos prosperar, es que no tenemos capacidad de ahorro para juntar 50K, debido a que pagamos altos alquileres. Si yo tuviese ese dinero, lo tendría claro



Te quedarías sin él rápidamente y tendrías una deuda del copón.
Y a seguir remando con miedo de que no te despidan, aceptando cosas que no aceptarías si no estuvieras con el agua al cuello por las deudas.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 12:37 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Para nada. Viviría mucho mejor porque la hipoteca es mucho más baja que un alquiler, tengamos en cuenta que yo estoy en un zulo de mierda por 600. Si quisiera un piso nos vamos a 800. *En cambio una cuota suele estar entre los 300-400 *



En Canarias mucha gente paga eso de alquiler.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Sábado a la(s) 12:38 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Mis machitos sacan la espada por mi, envidioso no tienes nada que hacer



 ya se ve, se mueren por tu rabo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Sábado a la(s) 12:42 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El problema que muchos remeros tenemos, y por el cual no podemos prosperar, es que no tenemos capacidad de ahorro *para juntar 50K*, debido a que pagamos altos alquileres. Si yo tuviese ese dinero, lo tendría claro



¿Qué harías tú con ese dinero? A mí no me ha cambiado la vida , para cambiar de vida se necesita mucho más.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Sábado a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> *Te quedarías sin él rápidamente* y tendrías una deuda del copón.
> Y a seguir remando con miedo de que no te despidan, aceptando cosas que no aceptarías si no estuvieras con el agua al cuello por las deudas.



Si es responsable con el dinero no tiene porque perderlo. Yo los 50K los reuní ahorrando mucho , pero sin privaciones cotidianas como comer o ocio, en un par de años. Realmente no es tanto dinero.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Sábado a la(s) 12:57 PM)

50 mil es una puta mierda. no da ni para una casa. ni 100 mil si quiera. y si encima no invertís el dinero en los putos stocks estáis jodidos porque la inflación se os comerá vivos


----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 12:58 PM)

El piso como inversión es un caso curioso. Desde mi punto de vista tienes que dividir lo que pagarías de alquiler entre el importe total del piso y esa es su rentabilidad, es decir como si te lo estuvieses alquilando a ti mismo. Haciendo números y teniendo que pagar una hipoteca no siempre sale favorable ya que a lo que pagarías de alquiler tienes que restarle lo que pagas de hipoteca (intereses). No es muy difícil sacar rentabilidades superiores al 5%-7% con otro tipo de inversiones así que ese seria el break point. Puedes hacer número más finos si además tienes en cuenta en IBI, mantenimiento, ... Además tener un piso nunca sale rentable los primeros años. Si tienes en cuenta los impuestos que pagas. Tener un piso también te resta movilidad geográfica.

Otra cosa es que tener un agujero propio, donde dormir, psicológicamente siempre es favorable. Como animales que somos necesitamos un refugio.

Es obvio que un coche siempre es un gasto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Sábado a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Al final lo que dije en la página 300, Fargo es un enfermo y paco su travelo para pumpearse el hilo


----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 1:04 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> 50k es una muy buena entrada para un piso. Que se gana más, la deuda se cancela antes, que se gana lo mismo, es una inversión. Que se queda uno en la calle, vender y recoger la inversión. Es un caballo ganador.



Debido a impuestos e hipotecas puedes perder un 10% del precio del piso en una compra venta rápida. Tienes que estar muy segura de que en al menos en 3 años vas a vivir en esa vivienda. Esos 3 años son solo para recuperar gastos.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Sábado a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Al final lo que dije en la página 300, Fargo es un enfermo y paco su travelo para pumpearse el hilo



peor que eso, es feminista y adorador de coños, el típico que se le planta una cerda delante y se convierte en perrito faldero



CasaEstado dijo:


> segura



seguro, estás hablando con paco


----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 1:11 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> En comparación a ser casapapis claro, es caro. En comparación a estar de alquiler SIEMPRE ES FAVORABLE . Pero vivir de casapapis también es una mierda aunque no gastes, y tampoco hay una inversión más segura y favorable. Si alguien ha visto tacaños extremos, observará que no gastan en nada salvó en vivienda. La china rata tenía un apartamento pagado en Nueva York (imagina como vive la mayoría de gente ahí) , otra china con familia una mansión directamente. Es un valor seguro.


----------



## qpow (Sábado a la(s) 1:14 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Yo ya era exitoso con mi hilo de los remeros, es normal que mi enigmática personalidad cause sensación. Empecé contando mis fracasos con las chortinas y en la galera, ahora también tengo una cuenta de mujer para escribirme mensajitos a mi mismo.



Excelente troll.


----------



## qpow (Sábado a la(s) 1:16 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El mejor sitio donde meter tu dinero es el pisito. Siempre puedes alquilarlo y que otro pague la cuota, cómo me hacen a mí, y tú irte otra vez de casapapis. No entiendes nada de economía. En cambio un coche es un pasivo que pierde valor y chupa dinero.



En esto debo darte la razón, yo tengo la misma visión.


----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 1:27 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si me vas a venir con el cuento de que puedes vivir libre por el mundo, a otro perro con ese hueso, yo no soy gilipollas. Menudo invento de la agenda para esclavizarnos : NO TENDRAS NADA Y SERÁS FELIZ.



¿Pero has visto el vídeo? No entiendo tu reacción.

Y en cuanto a lo que comentas. La independencia financiera es viable, pero para eso tienes que tener un salario elevado. Yo he vivido en US y UK, eso y tener suerte me ha ayudado. Hay veces que tomas decisiones y eres incapaz de ver las consecuencias que pueden tener, y eso es lo que me paso a mí, que cambie de curro por una chortita y acabe sin cortita pero con un salario de los gordos.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 2:49 PM)

CasaEstado dijo:


> ¿Pero has visto el vídeo? No entiendo tu reacción.
> 
> Y en cuanto a lo que comentas. La independencia financiera es viable, pero para eso tienes que tener un salario elevado. Yo he vivido en US y UK, eso y tener suerte me ha ayudado. Hay veces que tomas decisiones y eres incapaz de ver las consecuencias que pueden tener, y eso es lo que me paso a mí, que cambie de curro por una chortita y acabe sin cortita pero con un salario de los gordos.



Tú has manejado más pasta que muchos de los que estamos aquí, eso está claro.
Pero luego has dicho que un coche siempre es un gasto y ahí ya me he preocupado.
Te has comprado algún coche por capricho en tus tiempos de juventud?
Qué coche era?
Has hecho viajes caros?
Has dormido en hotelazos?
Has follado con putas de alto standing?
Te hago estas preguntas porque en mi familia tengo dos primos que son calcados, ambos con sueldazos (uno arquitecto y el otro ingeniero) y se han comprado un Dacia, el mayor capricho que se han dado en su vida es hipotecarse.
Una cosa es que yo limite el gasto porque soy un pobre desgraciado y gano una miseria, pero me parece triste que gente que gana más de 4000 euros al mes vivan casi igual que yo, lo único que tienen es el zulito que siguen pagando.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 2:57 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Al final lo que dije en la página 300, Fargo es un enfermo y paco su travelo para pumpearse el hilo



En la página 300 lo dijiste?
Has visto por qué página vamos, chaval?
Puedes llamarme Fargo Corleone.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 3:07 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Si algo nos enseña la historia de este país es que la vivienda NUNCA baja. A largo plazo, siempre va a MÁS



Eso ya lo oí en 2007, luego dejé de oirlo.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si es responsable con el dinero no tiene porque perderlo. Yo los 50K los reuní ahorrando mucho , pero sin privaciones cotidianas como comer o ocio, en un par de años. Realmente no es tanto dinero.



Lo difícil es tener un equilibrio.
Yo llevo casi 6 años ahorrando de forma extrema, me he pasado.
Para que os hagáis una idea desde que me subieron el sueldo a 1100 euros he ahorrado unos 10000 euros al año.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 3:25 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Me llamo pacopalotes busco hombre con buen sueldo/empresario/rentista que este de buen ver y sea más alto que yo, generoso y que busque algo serio.



Si realmente fueras una mujer lo tendrías muy fácil, aquí tienes el croquis...


----------



## El Tirador (Sábado a la(s) 3:38 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El mejor sitio donde meter tu dinero es el pisito. Siempre puedes alquilarlo y que otro pague la cuota, cómo me hacen a mí, y tú irte otra vez de casapapis. No entiendes nada de economía. En cambio un coche es un pasivo que pierde valor y chupa dinero.



Totalmente de acuerdo yo es lo que hago!!!


----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 3:54 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú has manejado más pasta que muchos de los que estamos aquí.
> Te has comprado algún coche por capricho en tus tiempos de juventud?
> Qué coche era?
> Has hecho viajes caros?
> ...



Mucha preguntas.
Un A5. Ahora tengo un Hyundai Tucson tope de gama. No me gusta, pero decidí salir de la carrera de la rata hace unos 10 años.
Si. Menos en Africa he estado en todos los continentes, más de 20 países fijo, probablemente 30. Quitando viajes por temas de trabajo y Méjico (me gusta) nunca voy a un país con condiciones inferiores a España. Para ver miseria me quedo en casa. 
He llegado a dormir en la misma suite donde se alojaron los Stones, pero la mas flipante una suite en Asia. Además, la mayoría me salen gratis, tengo 10 suites al año de regalo por temas de trabajo. Si no nunca me gastaría esa pasta.
No, la mas cara 100€, de todas formas pocas veces he ido, me parece muy frío. Quitando alguna excepción siempre me ha dejado mal sabor.
Gano mas de 7.000 netos al mes. Pero tienes razón, ahorro más del 70% del sueldo, gasto menos de lo que debería. Mi piso no está en la mejor zona de mi ciudad, pero está pagado hace ya 15 años. Es la única forma de alcanzar la independencia financiera. Tengo un compañero de trabajo que llega justo a final de mes. De saque tiene 2.500€ de colegios, dos hipotecas, casoplón mas casa de la playa, chica para las tareas del hogar y a partir de ahí empieza a sumar una vida a todo tren.
Yo tengo claro que mi chollo acabará tarde o temprano y hace 10 años decidí hacer un buen colchón. Eso, lo que ya tenia ahorrado y lo que he conseguido rentabilizar en bolsa ha hecho que tenga más de millón a parte de la vivienda. A día de hoy disfruto con mi trabajo y no quiero dejarlo. Eso si, curro muchas más horas que tú. Entre 2-3 horas más al día.

Y como ya he contado demasiado y por prudencia, no contestaré a más preguntas personales.


----------



## CasaEstado (Sábado a la(s) 3:57 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> De cuánta paga estamos hablando? Eres generoso? Entre mis aficiones destacan gastar los billetes de mi hombre en el corte inglés, que opinas de ello



Me pillas muy mayor, si no te ibas a enterar de lo que vale un peine


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 4:37 PM)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Mucha preguntas.
> Un A5. Ahora tengo un Hyundai Tucson tope de gama. No me gusta, pero decidí salir de la carrera de la rata hace unos 10 años.
> Si. Menos en Africa he estado en todos los continentes, más de 20 países fijo, probablemente 30. Quitando viajes por temas de trabajo y Méjico (me gusta) nunca voy a un país con condiciones inferiores a España. Para ver miseria me quedo en casa.
> He llegado a dormir en la misma suite donde se alojaron los Stones, pero la mas flipante una suite en Asia. Además, la mayoría me salen gratis, tengo 10 suites al año de regalo por temas de trabajo. Si no nunca me gastaría esa pasta.
> ...



Gracias por responderlas todas.
Me ha dado usted mucha envidia excepto lo del Tucson, pero eso se soluciona rápido.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 5:39 PM)




----------



## fosforito (Sábado a la(s) 5:50 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Los hombres son feministas y no dan ni un vaso de agua, especialmente los españoles, que tienen fama mundial de tacaños y llevan al extremo la filosofía feminista, tu mismo eres un claro ejemplo.



Pero a ver guarrindonga a todas os gusta el feminismo pues toma feminismo.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 6:15 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí no, me gusta un macho que me consienta y me tenga como una reina no ahí en plan rata


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 6:54 PM)




----------



## auricooro (Sábado a la(s) 7:01 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Si realmente fueras una mujer lo tendrías muy fácil, aquí tienes el croquis...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319529



Contratar putas por más de una hora es tirar el dinero. De hecho yo siempre las pillo de 15 minutos. Solo sirven para correrte y pirarte. Una puta no va a darte amor.


----------



## auricooro (Sábado a la(s) 7:05 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Para nada. Viviría mucho mejor porque la hipoteca es mucho más baja que un alquiler, tengamos en cuenta que yo estoy en un zulo de mierda por 600. Si quisiera un piso nos vamos a 800. En cambio una cuota suele estar entre los 300-400 cómo mucho, cómo pagan muchos pollaviejas del foro, por esa cantidad en alquiler habría que irse a compartir piso con 5. Si un día decides que te vas a tirar al monte, puedes vender el piso y liberar la deuda, además de sacar un beneficio porque en este país de mierda la vivienda nunca baja. O alquilarlo y que lo pague otro, el caso es que es un lugar seguro de inversión,la inversión estrella de este país. Lo ves como una deuda, pero un piso en realidad es como una hucha. Los zulos y pisos patera no hacen más que aumentar, y se prevee que en el futuro siga siendo así, y la adquisición de vivienda este cada vez más restringida.



Señora, se ha enterado ustec de lo que es el euribor y como ha subido este año?? O piensa usted que Yuri es el nombre de una chinita.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (Sábado a la(s) 7:07 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Si realmente fueras una mujer lo tendrías muy fácil, aquí tienes el croquis...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319529



Brotaaaal


pacopalotes dijo:


> De cuánta paga estamos hablando? Eres generoso? Entre mis aficiones destacan gastar los billetes de mi hombre en el corte inglés, que opinas de ello



Que das asco...no quieres igualdad? Pues trabaja más...


----------



## qpow (Sábado a la(s) 7:08 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí no, me gusta un macho que me consienta y me tenga como una reina no ahí en plan rata


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (Sábado a la(s) 7:08 PM)

Y no te molestes en berrear como una puerca ..Pal ignore...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (Sábado a la(s) 7:09 PM)




----------



## auricooro (Sábado a la(s) 7:09 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Este podría ser yo, cuando el hambre aprieta y tienes unos ahorrillos son peligrosas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319203



Pues hay un bug, un fallo en matrix, una forma de parchear su superpoder. Gástate 50 euros semanales en una buena puta y en unos meses eres inmune.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 7:50 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El mercado sube y baja, y se puede aprovechar para buscar el momento de comprar o vender, pero no es una inversión a corto, así que eso no es relevante. Que lo coja a plazo fijo.



A mí lo que me gusta del casapapismo es que no pago nada, ni luz, ni agua ni comida.
Únicamente en los gastos grandes como una tele nueva o la lavadora me ofrezco a pagar yo la mitad.
Mi madre tiene la casa ya pagada y una pensión GORDA, así que mientras me vea trabajando me deja tranquilo.
No hace mucho le dije de cogerme un año de excedencia para descansar del remo y por poco me echa del coche, y eso que iba conduciendo yo.


----------



## auricooro (Sábado a la(s) 7:51 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> El mercado sube y baja, y se puede aprovechar para buscar el momento de comprar o vender, pero no es una inversión a corto, así que eso no es relevante. Que lo coja a plazo fijo.



Me refería a esto:


> tengamos en cuenta que yo estoy en un zulo de mierda por 600. Si quisiera un piso nos vamos a 800. En cambio una cuota suele estar entre los *300-400* cómo mucho,


----------



## Mentalharm (Sábado a la(s) 8:14 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> A mí lo que me gusta del casapapismo es que no pago nada, ni luz, ni agua ni comida.
> Únicamente en los gastos grandes como una tele nueva o la lavadora me ofrezco a pagar yo la mitad.
> Mi madre tiene la casa ya pagada y una pensión GORDA, así que mientras me vea trabajando me deja tranquilo.
> No hace mucho le dije de cogerme un año de excedencia para descansar del remo y por poco me echa del coche, y eso que iba conduciendo yo.



Pues aprovecha eso, porque yo vivo en casa de mi padre pero él vive en casa de mi abuela ya fallecida (porque el quiere) pero lo malo es que sí que tengo que pagarle luz agua y un plus porque ha ido rehipotecando la casa toda la vida hasta el punto en el que el fallecerá y yo tendré que seguir pagando la hipoteca :')


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (Sábado a la(s) 8:15 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> He tenido que echar al forero.
> Me sabe mal, pero si un pasajero del "Holandés errante" pierde la cabeza hay que tirarlo por la borda por el bien de todos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318972



Si sigue por aqui...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Sábado a la(s) 8:16 PM)

Bueno, este hilo ha sido genial para desenmascarar al psicópata de Fargo, buen múltiple se ha hecho, seguro que también era mi gran amigo Walter White


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Bueno, este hilo ha sido genial para desenmascarar al psicópata de Fargo, buen múltiple se ha hecho, seguro que también era mi gran amigo Walter White



Vamos a ver, hijo...
Por mucho que te inventes historias raras sobre mí no vas a parar este tren.
No ves que a la gente le gusta el hilo?
Te gustaría tener un hilo multipage?
Pues currátelo con tu historia, no vengas a intentar destruir un hilo de culto como este.
Luego te quejarás de que el nivel del foro es bajo, es por culpa de gente como tú que en vez de crear algo viene a tocar las pelotas.
No voy a debatir más contigo, mírate esa envidia porque solo te destruye a ti.
Y crea algo coño, le das a "Publicar tema" y yo mismo te doy un zankito si te veo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Sábado a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hijo...
> Por mucho que te inventes historias raras sobre mí no vas a parar este tren.
> No ves que a la gente le gusta el hilo?
> Te gustaría tener un hilo multipage?
> ...



Que si, PACOPALOTES, QUE SI


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Sábado a la(s) 9:10 PM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> De hecho al principio tan solo pensé hacerme una multi, pero luego pensé que tal una multi de CHORTINA jejeje



Era evidente, la caída de la casa FARGO ha comenzado


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 9:21 PM)

En fin señores, pido disculpas por ponerme así de idiota, no debería rebajarme al nivel de estos dos retrasados.
Cuando digo que este foro es un reflejo de la vida real me refiero a estas cosas, siempre que os vaya bien en algo vendrá el subnormal de turno a intentar echar por tierra lo que habéis conseguido.
Lo mejor es pasar de ellos, y es lo que voy a hacer yo a partir de ahora.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 9:29 PM)

El troll pacopalotes y el retardado Lorenzo ya están en el ignore.
Que siga la fiesta, caballeros.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Estoy en mi finde libre y no dejo de pensar en la chortina de 19, me dijo que iba a ir hoy de fiesta a una conocida discoteca de la isla con una amiga.
Si yo fuera un tipo más aventurero me dejaría caer por allí, pero no me va nada el rollo discotequero y veo muy pocas posibilidades de éxito.
Igual es que me he hecho mayor, a veces pienso que debería olvidarme ya de las chortinas.
No estàn a mi alcance, y he rechazado unas cuantas Charos con las que podría haber quedado si hubiera querido.
Es curioso como siempre aspiramos a lo que no podemos tener.


----------



## Topacio (Sábado a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en mi finde libre y no dejo de pensar en la chortina de 19, me dijo que iba a ir hoy de fiesta a una conocida discoteca de la isla con una amiga.
> Si yo fuera un tipo más aventurero me dejaría caer por allí, pero no me va nada el rollo discotequero y veo muy pocas posibilidades de éxito.
> Igual es que me he hecho mayor, a veces pienso que debería olvidarme ya de las chortinas.
> No estàn a mi alcance, y he rechazado unas cuantas Charos con las que podría haber quedado si hubiera querido.
> Es curioso como siempre aspiramos a lo que no podemos tener.



No renuncie nunca a sus sueños.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Topacio dijo:


> No renuncie nunca a sus sueños.



Estoy triste, esa es la verdad.
Para una cosa que me hacía ilusión en la vida....
Últimamente noto que no me llena nada.
Nunca había tenido tantos ahorros y vivo como un príncipe en casa de mi madre con todas las comodidades, comida y entretenimiento que os podáis imaginar pero me sigue faltando algo...


----------



## Javito Putero (Sábado a la(s) 10:06 PM)

CasaEstado dijo:


> El piso como inversión es un caso curioso. Desde mi punto de vista tienes que dividir lo que pagarías de alquiler entre el importe total del piso y esa es su rentabilidad, es decir como si te lo estuvieses alquilando a ti mismo. Haciendo números y teniendo que pagar una hipoteca no siempre sale favorable ya que a lo que pagarías de alquiler tienes que restarle lo que pagas de hipoteca (intereses). No es muy difícil sacar rentabilidades superiores al 5%-7% con otro tipo de inversiones así que ese seria el break point. Puedes hacer número más finos si además tienes en cuenta en IBI, mantenimiento, ... Además tener un piso nunca sale rentable los primeros años. Si tienes en cuenta los impuestos que pagas. Tener un piso también te resta movilidad geográfica.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tener un agujero propio, donde dormir, psicológicamente siempre es favorable. Como animales que somos necesitamos un refugio.
> 
> Es obvio que un coche siempre es un gasto.



Yo no podría vivir donde vivo de alquiler.


----------



## Topacio (Sábado a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy triste, esa es la verdad.
> Para una cosa que me hacía ilusión en la vida....
> Últimamente noto que no me llena nada.
> Nunca había tenido tantos ahorros y vivo como un príncipe en casa de mi madre con todas las comodidades, comida y entretenimiento que os podáis imaginar pero me sigue faltando algo...



Lejos de sonar estereotipado, has probado a viajar? actividades diferentes, etc.?
Yo recien ahora me acabo de leer el hilo, el op un poco por encima y la ultima página.
Y con probar algo diferente o viajar no me refiero a buscarse a uno mismo o esas chorradas, pero si a tratar de ver las cosas de otra manera. 
Por otro lado, las relaciones con mujeres más jovenes creo que no suelen funcionar, aunque tampoco te martirices por eso.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Esta situación me preocupa porque ni siquiera es algo que dependa solo de mí, cada persona es libre de decidir con quién quiere estar y por mucho que yo haga pueden seguir diciéndome que NO eternamente y estarían en todo su derecho.
Es decir, si por mucho que reme y por muchos objetos materiales que me compre voy a seguir con la misma sensación de vacío, para qué seguir entonces?


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Topacio dijo:


> Lejos de sonar estereotipado, has probado a viajar? actividades diferentes, etc.?
> Yo recien ahora me acabo de leer el hilo, el op un poco por encima y la ultima página.
> Y con probar algo diferente o viajar no me refiero a buscarse a uno mismo o esas chorradas, pero si a tratar de ver las cosas de otra manera.



Intento ir cambiando la rutina, pero al tener 165 horas de turnos rotativos en el aeropuerto ya te limita mucho los movimientos.


----------



## Topacio (Sábado a la(s) 10:22 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Intento ir cambiando la rutina, pero al tener 165 horas de turnos rotativos en el aeropuerto ya te limita mucho los movimientos.



Ya decía un forero por aquí que solo hay dos vías para afrontar un trabajo.
la primera es que el trabajo te acabe disgustando con el tiempo, y la segunda que el trabajo no te guste pero ya desde el primer día.
Yo había conseguido un curre a media jornada el sueldo meh, pero al menos podía alternar con los estudios, y el coñazo de verdad era el transporte... Pues dure 15 dias allí sin cobrar nada, pero al menos aprendo la profesión y la experiencia para un día que encuentre un trabajo aún mejor o si al final me voy de España, que si todo sale como el plan, antes de acabar el año.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:29 PM)

Topacio dijo:


> Ya decía un forero por aquí que solo hay dos vías para afrontar un trabajo.
> la primera es que el trabajo te acabe disgustando con el tiempo, y la segunda que el trabajo no te guste pero ya desde el primer día.



En los últimos meses he intentado centrarme en las cosas buenas del trabajo, y buscarme la vida para escaquearme lo máximo posible haciendo la ley del mínimo esfuerzo y la mínima preocupación.
Y me ha ido bien, desde que hago esto noto que me canso menos y ya no vuelvo mosqueado a casa.
El problema ahora lo tengo fuera, me falta divertirme más y como he comentado lo que más ilusión me haría (tener una novieta para salir) no lo tengo, asì que ando buscando parches pero ninguno llena este vacío que tengo.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:35 PM)

Recuerdo mis tiempos de nini, no tenía un euro salvo los 150 euros al mes de mis padres, no hablaba con nadie salvo con mi novia y era feliz así.
Videojuegos, gimnasio, novieta y no necesitaba más.
Hubiera seguido así eternamente pero tanto mi madre como mi novia me presionaron para que buscara curro, empecé en el aeropuerto y desde ahì ya nada fue lo mismo.


----------



## Topacio (Sábado a la(s) 11:35 PM)

Cuanto más obsesiones en algo más tardará en aparecer. A mi siempre me ha pasado de estar muy nervioso por no tener novias, por no conseguir curres, etc.

La clave está en no aferrarse a nuestros deseos, pero tampoco en perder el interés.

Al final, cuando te enfocas en otras cosas, cuando logras el equilibrio, el destino te compensa con lo que quieres.


----------



## Fargo (Sábado a la(s) 11:43 PM)

Topacio dijo:


> Cuanto más obsesiones en algo más tardará en aparecer. A mi siempre me ha pasado de estar muy nervioso por no tener novias, por no conseguir curres, etc.
> 
> La clave está en no aferrarse a nuestros deseos, pero tampoco en perder el interés.
> 
> Al final, cuando te enfocas en otras cosas, cuando logras el equilibrio, el destino te compensa con lo que quieres.



Esto es muy importante porque afecta directamente en el ligoteo.
Si te ven ansioso, con prisas o con mucho interés, pierdes el atractivo inmediatamente.
Los mayores seductores que conozco son todos así, se relacionan con calma con ellas, muy habladores con todas sin centrarse en ninguna y así ellas se van enganchando.
Es cierto que todos esos tienen algo que destaca (físico o estatus) pero la conversación también la tienen y si no la tuvieran no ligarían.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:03 AM)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> Si sigue por aqui...



Pues no entiendo por qué.
Cuando pones un forero en el ignore puede seguir entrando en tus hilos?


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:04 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Pues no entiendo por qué.
> Cuando pones un forero en el ignore puede seguir entrando en tus hilos?



Eso mismo me estaba preguntando yo.


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:06 AM)

Mira en los ajustes si tienes marcado el ignore recíproco.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:07 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Eso mismo me estaba preguntando yo.



Vamos a ver.
Yo ahora mismo tengo en el ignore a Infierno existencial, pacopalotes y Lorenzo Ramirez.
Desde que los puse en el ignore en la página 796 habéis visto mensajes suyos en el hilo?


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:10 AM)

De pacopalotes he visto uno a las 22:28


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:11 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Mira en los ajustes si tienes marcado el ignore recíproco.



En los ajustes?


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A mí me ha puesto en el ignore el gilipollas también. Pues a tomar por culo



Curioso, pues en teoría no deberías poder ver el hilo.


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> En los ajustes?



Sí.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Domingo a la(s) 12:14 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Ni lo voy a ver más ,porque sois subnormales.



A ver quién escribe ahora.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:14 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Sí.



Dime como llego hasta ahí


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:15 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Curioso, pues en teoría no deberías poder ver el hilo.



Aquí no sé con quién hablas, no lo veo.


----------



## Javier.Finance (Domingo a la(s) 12:15 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Esto es muy importante porque afecta directamente en el ligoteo.
> Si te ven ansioso, con prisas o con mucho interés, pierdes el atractivo inmediatamente.
> Los mayores seductores que conozco son todos así, se relacionan con calma con ellas, muy habladores con todas sin centrarse en ninguna y así ellas se van enganchando.
> Es cierto que todos esos tienen algo que destaca (físico o estatus) pero la conversación también la tienen y si no la tuvieran no ligarían.



Q obsesión tenéis en este foro con el ligar y las mujeres. Cualquier hilo acaba derivando a eso.


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:16 AM)

Esto sale dentro del apartado ignore, justo debajo del listado de usuarios


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:17 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Aquí no sé con quién hablas, no lo veo.



Pacopalotes ha respondido.


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:20 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Tengo las dos opciones marcadas.



Entonces no funciona parece ser.


----------



## qpow (Domingo a la(s) 12:22 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, él puede ver lo que escribo?



Pues ni idea, pero puede postear.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:28 AM)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Q obsesión tenéis en este foro con el ligar y las mujeres. Cualquier hilo acaba derivando a eso.



Llevo 3 años sin intimar con una mujer.
Y siempre que he intimado con ellas me lo he pasado bien, es solo eso.
Imagino que usted no llevará tanto sin mojar, por eso no le da importancia al asunto.


----------



## Javier.Finance (Domingo a la(s) 12:34 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Llevo 3 años sin intimar con una mujer.
> Y siempre que he intimado con ellas me lo he pasado bien, es solo eso.
> Imagino que usted no llevará tanto sin mojar, por eso no le da importancia al asunto.



Algo muy relacionado con dejar el remo.
Es no pasar por el aro y la búsqueda de alternativas, al modo tradicional de todos los aspectos de la vida. Existiendo alternativas de pago, sectas espirituales , viajes internacionales etc


----------



## chocolate (Domingo a la(s) 12:35 AM)

Topacio dijo:


> Cuanto más obsesiones en algo más tardará en aparecer. A mi siempre me ha pasado de estar muy nervioso por no tener novias, por no conseguir curres, etc.
> 
> La clave está en no aferrarse a nuestros deseos, pero tampoco en perder el interés.
> 
> Al final, cuando te enfocas en otras cosas, cuando logras el equilibrio, el destino te compensa con lo que quieres.



Muy cierto.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 11:06 AM)

Lo feliz que sería yo en Andalucía...


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 11:19 AM)




----------



## Libertyforall (Domingo a la(s) 11:36 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320594



Sí, en eso tienes razón. Ahora, eso sí, cuidadito los que prolongan sus bajas (ya estando recuperados). Se piensan que las empresas no se coscan de nada, pero bien que saben lo que hay en la calle, y de una forma u otra toman represalias.

@el tio orquestas @LuismarpIe @la_trotona @Eremita


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, en eso tienes razón. Ahora, eso sí, cuidadito los que prolongan sus bajas (ya estando recuperados). Se piensan que las empresas no se coscan de nada, pero bien que saben lo que hay en la calle, y de una forma u otra toman represalias.
> 
> @el tio orquestas @LuismarpIe @la_trotona @Eremita



y a mí pa qué me mete?? yo soy autónomo! mi empresa sí que valora mi esfuerzo y me lo recompensa!!


----------



## Libertyforall (Domingo a la(s) 11:45 AM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> y a mí pa qué me mete?? yo soy autónomo! mi empresa sí que valora mi esfuerzo y me lo recompensa!!



Hombre, porque supongo que en algún momento habrás tenido trabajadores, o habrás estado bajo la órbita de alguien. O tendrás ahora mismo colaboradores.

A lo que voy: que la mayoría de gente con un poco de amor propio, hay veces que HACE COMO QUE NO SE DA CUENTA DE LAS COSAS, PERO BIEN QUE SE ENTERA. Y ya se cobrarán su presa.

Las bajas que se prolongan más allá de la enfermedad, no se las traga nadie (empresario/jefe).


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Domingo a la(s) 11:46 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo feliz que sería yo en Andalucía...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320576



No quiero ofender a nadie , pero doy gracias a Dios por haber nacido en el Norte de España.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 12:22 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No quiero ofender a nadie , pero doy gracias a Dios por haber nacido en el Norte de España.



"No, si trabajo fuera hay, pero yo quiero vivir aquí con mi familia y mis amigos..." tocándome los cojones seis meses al año con mi paguita, le ha faltado decir.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 12:24 PM)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hombre, porque supongo que en algún momento habrás tenido trabajadores, o habrás estado bajo la órbita de alguien. O tendrás ahora mismo colaboradores.
> 
> A lo que voy: que la mayoría de gente con un poco de amor propio, hay veces que HACE COMO QUE NO SE DA CUENTA DE LAS COSAS, PERO BIEN QUE SE ENTERA. Y ya se cobrarán su presa.
> 
> Las bajas que se prolongan más allá de la enfermedad, no se las traga nadie (empresario/jefe).



Cuando eres autónomo se acaban las chorradas. No contrato trabajadores por cuenta ajena ni borracho, lo que hago es trabajar con colaboradores, ellos hacen su parte, me facturan y santaspascuas. Si hace lo que le pido, en el plazo acordado y sin sorpresas, tiene un cliente pa toda la vida. Si no no. Y me da igual si trabaja 20 horas al día o 20 minutos.

Nos apretaremos las tuercas mutuamente pero si es bueno en lo que hace y cubre una necesidad que tengo, ya me aseguraré yo de que no deje de trabajar para mí.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No quiero ofender a nadie , pero doy gracias a Dios por haber nacido en el Norte de España.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Domingo a la(s) 1:07 PM)

EN ESTE PUTO PAIS COMO SE GENERA CASH SANO?


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 1:43 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> EN ESTE PUTO PAIS COMO SE GENERA CASH SANO?



Pues trabajando, pero trabajando con cabeza.

De las primeras cosas que aprendí cuando me hice autónomo es que la última barrera son los escrúpulos. Eso es lo que te puede impedir ganarte la vida. Si los pierdes tienes una posibilidad de sobrevivir.

Como trabajador por cuenta ajena estás más encasillado, está más claro lo que tienes que hacer y no vas a tener que poner en juego tus preceptos morales, vas a ganar tu sueldito y tu madre va a estar orgullosa.

Como autónomo tienes que ser capaz de trabajar con gente que nadie quiere, hacer cosas que otros no están dispuestos a hacer y de maneras que muchos rechazan. Es la única manera de que te vaya bien. Trabajo con empresas que tienen empleados que me miran con desaprobación (pero trabajan para mí y ganan su sueldito gracias a mí), pero los autónomos que trabajan conmigo no me juzga ninguno. Están a salvar su negocio.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Domingo a la(s) 1:59 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pues trabajando, pero trabajando con cabeza.
> 
> De las primeras cosas que aprendí cuando me hice autónomo es que la última barrera son los escrúpulos. Eso es lo que te puede impedir ganarte la vida. Si los pierdes tienes una posibilidad de sobrevivir.
> 
> ...



En que negocio estas?


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 2:34 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> En que negocio estas?



El oficio más bello del mundo. Palizas por encargo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (Domingo a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, en eso tienes razón. Ahora, eso sí, cuidadito los que prolongan sus bajas (ya estando recuperados). Se piensan que las empresas no se coscan de nada, pero bien que saben lo que hay en la calle, y de una forma u otra toman represalias.
> 
> @el tio orquestas @LuismarpIe @la_trotona @Eremita



Hombre que si nos coscamos.



Libertyforall dijo:


> Hombre, porque supongo que en algún momento habrás tenido trabajadores, o habrás estado bajo la órbita de alguien. O tendrás ahora mismo colaboradores.
> 
> A lo que voy: que la mayoría de gente con un poco de amor propio, hay veces que HACE COMO QUE NO SE DA CUENTA DE LAS COSAS, PERO BIEN QUE SE ENTERA. Y ya se cobrarán su presa.
> 
> Las bajas que se prolongan más allá de la enfermedad, no se las traga nadie (empresario/jefe).



Por suerte solamente hemos tenido un trabajador de baja en los 6 años que lleva el negocio. Pero como vivo en un pueblo pequeño no pueden disimular durante tanto tiempo porque más pronto que tarde nos enteramos. Eso sí, a esa gente se le debe despedir sin remordimiento a no ser que te convenga no hacerlo. En ese caso simplemente pierde privilegios que podía tener.

Por otra parte, dependiendo del sector y por ende, del convenio... Puede joder o puede joder mucho tenerlo de baja.


----------



## Karlova (Domingo a la(s) 2:51 PM)

por qué no me llegan notificaciones de este hilo?


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Karlova dijo:


> por qué no me llegan notificaciones de este hilo?



A qué te refieres, amigo?


----------



## Karlova (Domingo a la(s) 3:05 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> A qué te refieres, amigo?



soy "seguidor" del hilo, me debería llegar notificaciones cada vez que alguien postea.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 3:16 PM)

Karlova dijo:


> soy "seguidor" del hilo, me debería llegar notificaciones cada vez que alguien postea.



Ni idea.
Piensa que en este hilo todos somos pasajeros del "Holandés errante", estamos muertos desde hace tiempo y solo nos movemos para cumplir nuestra condena diaria de seguir remando por los siglos de los siglos.
Es difícil seguir la pista de un barco así, la gente se asusta al ver un barco tan derroido con una tripulación de muertos en vida cobrando poco más del SMI.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 3:33 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> EN ESTE PUTO PAIS COMO SE GENERA CASH SANO?



Remando como esclavos, aguantando latigazos todo el día a cambio de una miseria.


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Estoy en mi finde libre y no dejo de pensar en la chortina de 19, me dijo que iba a ir hoy de fiesta a una conocida discoteca de la isla con una amiga.
> Si yo fuera un tipo más aventurero me dejaría caer por allí, pero no me va nada el rollo discotequero y veo muy pocas posibilidades de éxito.
> Igual es que me he hecho mayor, a veces pienso que debería olvidarme ya de las chortinas.
> No estàn a mi alcance, y he rechazado unas cuantas Charos con las que podría haber quedado si hubiera querido.
> Es curioso como siempre aspiramos a lo que no podemos tener.



Joder, no puedo sentirme más identificado con ese comentario.

Sin saber de qué va la historia, no le puedes decir de quedar a la chortina de 19? Si te jijea, adelante.
No están las cosas como para perder el tiempo, y si puedes, le haces un bombo.

Yo lo tengo claro, a la mínima que se me aparezca una así, a por ella con furia porcina, por supuesto.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 3:38 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Joder, no puedo sentirme más identificado con ese comentario.
> 
> Sin saber de qué va la historia, no le puedes decir de quedar a la chortina de 19? Si te jijea, adelante.
> No están las cosas como para perder el tiempo, y si puedes, le haces un bombo.
> ...



Es una compañera de remo, si me rechaza luego tendré que verla todos los días mirándome como si me perdonara la vida y contándole a todos que me rechazó.
Así que debo tener cuidado, solo me lanzaré si veo agua en la piscina y de momento solo veo un colegueo inocente por su parte.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Domingo a la(s) 3:42 PM)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Joder, no puedo sentirme más identificado con ese comentario.
> 
> Sin saber de qué va la historia, no le puedes decir de quedar a la chortina de 19? Si te jijea, adelante.
> No están las cosas como para perder el tiempo, y si puedes, le haces un bombo.
> ...



Es todo una basura de mierda

Ser hombre es una puta eterna lucha por el CASH, EL ESTATUS, EL FISICO, LA APARIENCIA, EL PODER

Cuando crees que tienes tu dinerito, tu buen fisico, tu rollo chirimoyo....conoces a una pizpireta y viene un hijo de puta con mas dinero, mas musculo, mas estatus y mas de todo que tu y te la quiere robar!!!!! y lo peor es si la otra le jijijea

es un sinvivir


Antaño no pasaba esto joder, tu tenias tu parienta, tu curro, mantenias a la familia, eras un hombre respetado y ya! 

ahora es una puta lucha salvaje sin piedad por DESTACAR 

solo queda remar remar remar como un hijo de puta a cambio de latigaazos y migajas!!! pero que putisima mierda es esta!


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Eso es una chapuza para cuando eres enano. Preocúpate de crecer.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 3:49 PM)

Cómo se nota que en tu familia nadie gana el salario mínimo.
Porque como haya uno y se entere de lo que andas diciendo en el foro te va a dar un par de hostias, y bien merecidas además.
Escóndete detrás del teclado, COBARDE.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 4:03 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es todo una basura de mierda
> 
> Ser hombre es una puta eterna lucha por el CASH, EL ESTATUS, EL FISICO, LA APARIENCIA, EL PODER
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro, estamos remando por unas migajas.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 4:17 PM)

de lo que sí tengo idea es de cómo te lo montas para utilizar esa pasta en cosas como pagar una hipoteca, pagar la luz, el teléfono o cualquier suministro que por pelotas te cargar en una cuenta bancaria.

Querido, yo también empecé en negraco hace como un millón de años, pero al final si el negocio pita no tienes más cojones que ir en A.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 4:36 PM)




----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Es una compañera de remo, si me rechaza luego tendré que verla todos los días mirándome como si me perdonara la vida y contándole a todos que me rechazó.
> Así que debo tener cuidado, solo me lanzaré si veo agua en la piscina y de momento solo veo un colegueo inocente por su parte.



de la mar el remo y de la tierra la mantequilla!!!!

Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Murray's (Domingo a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Me parece que este año tampoco follamos @Fargo, yo ya lo he asumido, veremos el 2024 o 2025 si eso..


----------



## Murray's (Domingo a la(s) 4:45 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es todo una basura de mierda
> 
> Ser hombre es una puta eterna lucha por el CASH, EL ESTATUS, EL FISICO, LA APARIENCIA, EL PODER
> 
> ...




Asi es, todo se trata de currarse un papel como en el cine, y adornarlo y venderlo bien, fisico, dinero e independencia ayuda, algo que cuesta mucho dinero, esfuerzo y trabajo conseguir.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Domingo a la(s) 4:51 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Tú has manejado más pasta que muchos de los que estamos aquí, eso está claro.
> Pero luego has dicho que un coche siempre es un gasto y ahí ya me he preocupado.
> Te has comprado algún coche por capricho en tus tiempos de juventud?
> Qué coche era?
> ...



Dinero y santidad la mitad de la mitad de la mitad... hay gente con esas profesiones que no llega ni a la mitad de eso que dices, hoy no gana dinero nadie, eso lo petaba en la era langosta.


----------



## vayaquesi (Domingo a la(s) 4:55 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es todo una basura de mierda
> 
> Ser hombre es una puta eterna lucha por el CASH, EL ESTATUS, EL FISICO, LA APARIENCIA, EL PODER
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo hamijo, sin embargo te diré más, SIEMPRE HA SIDO ASÍ, SIEMPRE.

La diferencia es que antes las reglas estaban claras, y todo el mundo sabía cuál era su rol en este juego:

La mujer cuida de la casa y los hijos, el hombre a traer el sustento a la casa. Que la mujer se iba con otro? Pues era repudiada y criticada. Que otro hombre mancilla a parienta? Pues se la jugaba en los duelos de honor, eso o el destierro. Pues antaño no se andaban con gilipolleces.

Ahora sin embargo estamos viviendo la decadencia del Imperio Romano, ni más ni menos, donde por un lado nos dicen una cosa, y por el otro nos dan por el culo, así de simple.

Y por supuesto, el feminismo solo para lo que interesa, que como haya una guerra como en Ucrania, los hombres a pringar, faltaría más.... Y dar por hecho que esto último ocurrirá, tal y como han ocurrido guerras a lo largo de la historia, la pregunta es "¿cuándo?".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Domingo a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Si realmente fueras una mujer lo tendrías muy fácil, aquí tienes el croquis...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319529



Conservo la horrible barba, veo que es verdad que a muchos su mujer no les deja tener barba, ni el coche que les apetece, ni sus hobbies.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 5:36 PM)

Y mañana otra vez a remar de 07 a 15, yo me cago en todo.


----------



## Carpulux (Domingo a la(s) 5:39 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Es todo una basura de mierda
> 
> solo queda remar remar remar como un hijo de puta a cambio de latigaazos y migajas!!! pero que putisima mierda es esta!



La estafada que nos han metido es *ANTOLÓGICA*.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Domingo a la(s) 7:44 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Y mañana otra vez a remar de 07 a 15, yo me cago en todo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321089



ENCIMA ES BUEN HORARIO CABRON DE 7 A 15!!!!

YO REMARE DE 9 A 19H


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 8:27 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ENCIMA ES BUEN HORARIO CABRON DE 7 A 15!!!!
> 
> YO REMARE DE 9 A 19H



Lo siento, amigo.
Piensa en el dinero y trabaja lo más despacio posible, como si fueras andaluz.
Estoy mirando la distribución de mañana y hay varios de 12 a 21, otro turno terrible.


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 9:00 PM)




----------



## TomásPlatz (Domingo a la(s) 9:07 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Lo siento, amigo.
> Piensa en el dinero y trabaja lo más despacio posible, como si fueras andaluz.
> Estoy mirando la distribución de mañana y hay varios de 12 a 21, otro turno terrible.



por suerte trabajo callejenado y puedo parar en bar paco a tomar carajillos y me da el airecito


----------



## Meditador (Domingo a la(s) 9:13 PM)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ENCIMA ES BUEN HORARIO CABRON DE 7 A 15!!!!
> 
> YO REMARE DE 9 A 19H



Espero que por lo menos no tengas que perder tiempo en transporte que si no apága y vámonos. 

Yo en uno de mis curros anteriores pillaba el bus a las 7:45 para ir a Barcelona y después encima entre metro y caminar llegaba a las 9, osea cada día salir a las 7:45 y llegar a casa a las 19h reventado y sin ganas de hacer nada. Encima en verano mil veces peor con la peste de la gentuza que no se duchaba, de las peores épocas de mi vida, ahora por suerte estoy de autónomo y aunque hecho más horas que un reloj, el trabajo me llena completamente y no tengo que perder horas de transporte.


----------



## TomásPlatz (Domingo a la(s) 9:16 PM)

Meditador dijo:


> Espero que por lo menos no tengas que perder tiempo en transporte que si no apága y vámonos.
> 
> Yo en uno de mis curros anteriores pillaba el bus a las 7:45 para ir a Barcelona y después encima entre metro y caminar llegaba a las 9, osea cada día salir a las 7:45 y llegar a casa a las 19h reventado y sin ganas de hacer nada. Encima en verano mil veces peor con la peste de la gentuza que no se duchaba, de las peores épocas de mi vida, ahora por suerte estoy de autónomo y aunque hecho más horas que un reloj, el trabajo me llena completamente y no tengo que perder horas de transporte.



Yo estuve una epoca asi y me queria tirar a las vias del tren. tambien en bcn pa ir y volver 1 hora en tren y metro y mierda


----------



## Fargo (Domingo a la(s) 11:55 PM)

Debería dormir para mi turno mañana de 07 a 15 pero vengo de librar y me cuesta coger el sueño.
Perra vida del remero, chavales.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Me gustaría ser como estos vividores, en un día sacan lo que yo en un año y luego se lo meten por la nariz.


----------



## qpow (Lunes a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Debería dormir para mi turno mañana de 07 a 15 pero vengo de librar y me cuesta coger el sueño.
> Perra vida del remero, chavales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321719



Yo de 8 a 17


----------



## qpow (Lunes a la(s) 12:32 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Otro turno malo, son 9 horas



Podría ser peor, tengo turnos de 9 a 18 y 10 a 19 también, además de las mañanas, tardes y noches típicas. El de las 10 a 19 es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 12:35 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Podría ser peor, tengo turnos de 9 a 18 y 10 a 19 también, además de las mañanas, tardes y noches típicas. El de las 10 a 19 es la muerte en vida.



Walter White se libró ya de esos turnos, me alegro que alguno consiga escaparse de la plantación.


----------



## Mentalharm (Lunes a la(s) 2:17 AM)

Yo pilló hoy 1 semana de vacaciones


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 5:48 AM)

Remad cabrones, ya empiezo yo primero


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 3:55 PM)

Un día tranquilo en el aeropuerto, he estado hablando bastante rato con la chorti de 19.
Señores, creo que me estoy enamorando.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Lunes a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Señores, creo que me estoy enamorando.



Joder, esta novela empeora por momentos.


----------



## ffss (Lunes a la(s) 4:00 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Un día tranquilo en el aeropuerto, he estado hablando bastante rato con la chorti de 19.
> Señores, creo que me estoy enamorando.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 4:06 PM)

ffss dijo:


>



Me he reido, cabronazo.


----------



## qpow (Lunes a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Un día tranquilo en el aeropuerto, he estado hablando bastante rato con la chorti de 19.
> Señores, creo que me estoy enamorando.



Te estás encoñando que es diferente.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 4:21 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Te estás encoñando que es diferente.



Es difícil de explicar, tiene tanto entusiasmo por todo, tantas ganas de vivir, se ríe por cualquier cosa....
Me hace recordar cuando yo era así, luego empecé a remar y todo se fue a la mierda.


----------



## qpow (Lunes a la(s) 4:28 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Es difícil de explicar, tiene tanto entusiasmo por todo, tantas ganas de vivir, se ríe por cualquier cosa....
> Me hace recordar cuando yo era así, luego empecé a remar y todo se fue a la mierda.



Encoñamiento, no hay nada que hacer. Te vas a hacer daño tú solo.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Así es la diferencia de edad, yo tengo 34 años pero aparento 50.
Realmente es un espectáculo de mujer, la veo muy joven para mí.
Una pena que no esté a mi alcance porque, a diferencia de ese millonetis, yo solo soy un pobre diablo del aeropuerto.


----------



## Karlova (Lunes a la(s) 6:15 PM)

acabo de venir del remo, voy a dar un paseo. que tranquilidad por dios, por días como hoy me alegro de no tener novia.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Karlova dijo:


> acabo de venir del remo, voy a dar un paseo. que tranquilidad por dios, por días como hoy me alegro de no tener novia.



Yo estaría igual, pero veo mujeres increíbles en el curro y pierdo el Norte.
Está usted más cerca de la felicidad que yo, eso está claro.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 8:18 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Joder, esta novela empeora por momentos.



Sé que no tengo opciones, me tocó perder en esta vida y no queda otra que aceptarlo.
Este hilo es para los no elegidos por las mujeres, los no enchufados en los mejores puestos y los que tenemos que remar mañana porque no nos conceden ninguna paguita.
Si os fijáis nadie habla de nosotros en ningún lado, nadie nos defiende y a nadie le importamos.
En fin, voy a ver que ceno y luego veré algo en netflix.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 9:47 PM)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Lunes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Yo estoy foreando tras una siesta como un puma y voy a cenar empanadas de hojaldre que ha traído la parienta para las lorzas.

No hay nada como no necesitar que a uno lo calienten la polla, hablar con mujeres con los huevos descargados da más poder en la negociación.

Muy mal Fargo te enchochas de todas.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

Menos mal que libro mañana, con el bajón que tengo.
Este asunto de la chortina me ha preñado el alma.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Lunes a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Como me motivan este tipo de coches, a Dios pongo por testigo de que nunca volveré a tener un cuatro puertas ( y espero que un diesel tampoco pero de momento me jodo).

Te presentas derrapando y con la cartera llena de billetes y farlopa y no hay chortina que se resista.


----------



## Mindszenty (Lunes a la(s) 10:55 PM)

Fracalunes


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 11:08 PM)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Fracalunes



Yo deseando ligarme una chorti para venir a contarlo en el hilo y nada.
El destino no quiere que folle, solo que reme y siga remando.


----------



## Fargo (Lunes a la(s) 11:33 PM)




----------



## qpow (Lunes a la(s) 11:51 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Menos mal que libro mañana, con el bajón que tengo.
> Este asunto de la chortina me ha preñado el alma.



Léete este relato corto Dostoievski, que también te va a preñar el alma.


----------



## hartman4 (Lunes a la(s) 11:53 PM)

buen ingreso me ha hecho el ECI este ultimo mes de contrato 1500 merkels mas la paguita que cobro.
fargo piensa en mi


Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322982



grasias amego


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 12:01 AM)

hartman4 dijo:


> grasias amego


----------



## hartman4 (Martes a la(s) 12:02 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323020



amego chortena e segarro e paguita mentra tu destros espalda.
grasia


----------



## El Tirador (Martes a la(s) 12:08 AM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Qué harías tú con ese dinero? A mí no me ha cambiado la vida , para cambiar de vida se necesita mucho más,



Eso es como uno del curro k me dijo que se había ahorrado un buen colchón. 8000€ y tan feliz


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Martes a la(s) 12:14 AM)

El Tirador dijo:


> Eso es como uno del curro k me dijo que se había ahorrado un buen colchón. 8000€ y tan feliz



El colchón hay que tenerlo siempre , mínimo para poder vivir un par de meses sin ingresos cuando vengan mal dadas . Eso te permite dormir bien por las noches aunque evidentemente no te quita de madrugar. Lo lamentable es la cantidad de gente que hay en este país viviendo al día , a una nómina de la indigencia. Es brutal , yo no podría vivir así.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 12:47 AM)

hartman4 dijo:


> amego chortena e segarro e paguita mentra tu destros espalda.
> grasia


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 1:24 AM)




----------



## Mindszenty (Martes a la(s) 9:18 AM)

Fracamartes


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Este hilo es como el día de la marmota, seguimos remando y sin follar.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 9:55 AM)

En qué estará pensando este camarero?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Martes a la(s) 9:56 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Este hilo es como el día de la marmota, seguimos remando y sin follar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323203



Yo tengo parienta y algún participante en el hilo más también, así que lo de no follar no es generalizado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Martes a la(s) 9:59 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> En qué estará pensando este camarero?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323210



A ver si me camelo una chortina pizpi que no sea muy lista, estoy deseando que llegue el invierno para irme al paro y dejar de remar una temporada.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:04 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo tengo parienta y algún participante en el hilo más también, así que lo de no follar no es generalizado.



Ya hombre, yo he venido a hablar de mi libro.
Es cierto que mi caso es especialmente derroyente, remar a jornada completa y llevar años sin follar no se lo deseo a nadie.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Martes a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ya hombre, yo he venido a hablar de mi libro.
> Es cierto que mi caso es especialmente derroyente, remar a jornada completa y llevar años sin follar no se lo deseo a nadie.



Cuenta a las chortinas que opositas para verdemerito en tus ratos libres y que vas a ganar cash sano, así me he camelado unas cuantas incluida la que tengo.


----------



## Mindszenty (Martes a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Chortis a pelo o dejamos el remo


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:43 AM)

Mindszenty dijo:


> Chortis a pelo o dejamos el remo



ESTO a pelito todos los días o lo dejo.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:47 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cuenta a las chortinas que opositas para verdemerito en tus ratos libres y que vas a ganar cash sano, así me he camelado unas cuantas incluida la que tengo.



Yo les digo la verdad, que tengo la carrera de ADE y cuando termine mi etapa en el aeropuerto buscaré algo de lo mío.
Pero no se las ve muy convencidas, no sé si es que no se creen que tenga una carrera o no creen que encuentre curro de eso.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 10:50 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> no creen que encuentre curro de eso



Cada vez la gente está más preparada y por norma general suelen contratar a gente con experiencia. Si hace años que estudiaste la carrera y nunca has ejercido de eso, francamente lo tendrás cada vez más complicado según vaya pasando el tiempo.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:57 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Cada vez la gente está más preparada y por norma general suelen contratar a gente con experiencia. Si hace años que estudiaste la carrera y nunca has ejercido de eso, francamente lo tendrás cada vez más complicado según vaya pasando el tiempo.



Solo he currado de administrativo haciendo dos contratos de prácticas, recuerdo que me pagaban 300 euros y estaba ahí todo el día.
Sin enchufe en Canarias olvídate, de los que estudiaron conmigo solo curran de eso los que tenían enchufe.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:00 AM)

Aquel trabajo no me gustó nada, no sé si es porque era el becario pero me tenían allí como un esclavo, todo el día poniéndome tareas mientras la jefa iba a tomar cafés.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:11 AM)

Off topic. Tenéis que ver esto.
Si tengo esto en casa estoy dispuesto a remar.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Off topic. Tenéis que ver esto.
> Si tengo esto en casa estoy dispuesto a remar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323279



Caballero, no tiene ustec mal gusto.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 1:52 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Caballero, no tiene ustec mal gusto.



Alguno dirá que tiene las tetas pequeñas pero se lo perdono.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Alguno dirá que tiene las tetas pequeñas pero se lo perdono.



Para mi es 10/10


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

No entiendo el furor que hay en este país de trabajar en Mercadona, si alguien me lo explica...


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 3:14 PM)

Remad cabrones, hay que seguir pagando la fiesta a estos vividores...


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Se ha demostrado que el bitcoin tampoco sirve para dejar de remar, una pena.
Ni holdear ni leches, lo mejor es aceptar la derrota.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 4:40 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Se ha demostrado que el bitcoin tampoco sirve para dejar de remar, una pena.
> Ni holdear ni leches, lo mejor es aceptar la derrota.



Tienes criptos?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Martes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

en mi galera ya han notado que he estoy bajando el piston en este comienzo de año y empiezan las malas caras

por supuesto todos los favores que he hecho en el pasado quedan olvidados, como ya me advirtió algún sabio compañero

esto me acerca al improcedente 

en algún momento del pasado, iluso de mí, pensé que esto era un trabajo en equipo. pero no, THIS IS THE JUNGLE NIGGI.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 5:00 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Tienes criptos?



No, pero lo veía como una posible escapada del remo.
Ahora veo que es un cuento chino, en un día tu cripto puede perder todo su valor y ya te quedaste sin nada.
Para eso voy directamente al casino.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 5:14 PM)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Martes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323551



Sí esto es algo sistémico en todas las galeras el nuevo es el pringao, los peores puestos pa él, todos se confabulan y además con un poco de suerte que se harte o renuncie al puesto y así "uno menos", la competencia es atroz, this is the jungle niggi!!!!

No siempre el enemigo es el patrón muchas veces es el de al lado... "compañeros" se hacen llamar...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Martes a la(s) 7:13 PM)

El Tirador dijo:


> Eso es como uno del curro k me dijo que se había ahorrado un buen colchón. 8000€ y tan feliz





Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El colchón hay que tenerlo siempre , mínimo para poder vivir un par de meses sin ingresos cuando vengan mal dadas . Eso te permite dormir bien por las noches aunque evidentemente no te quita de madrugar. Lo lamentable es la cantidad de gente que hay en este país viviendo al día , a una nómina de la indigencia. Es brutal , yo no podría vivir así.



50K es un colchonazo pero no te da para jubilarte 

entre 8K y 10K debería ser el colchon minimo que toda persona medio responsable debería tener

En cierta ocasión mi cuenta bajó de 1000€ y me entraron unos sudores fríos, qué mal lo pasé ese mes. Y eso que estaba de casamami.

No sé como la gente puede vivir a todo trapo y a 15 días de números rojos. Eso tiene que envejecer y provocar infartazos.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 7:29 PM)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Sí esto es algo sistémico en todas las galeras el nuevo es el pringao, los peores puestos pa él, todos se confabulan y además con un poco de suerte que se harte o renuncie al puesto y así "uno menos", la competencia es atroz, this is the jungle niggi!!!!
> 
> *No siempre el enemigo es el patrón muchas veces es el de al lado... "compañeros" se hacen llamar...*



Totalmente, primero te sacan información y luego se la cuentan al patrón para ganarse su confianza.
Si cometes un error y se lo cuentas a uno de estos trepas, irá corriendo a chivarse al encargadillo.
Esto lo veo todos los días, varios compañeros con los que llevo trabajando años los saludo y poco más porque ya sé de qué pie cojean.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Martes a la(s) 7:48 PM)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No sé como la gente puede vivir a todo trapo y a 15 días de números rojos. Eso tiene que envejecer y provocar infartazos.



Son los que se pelean por hacer horas extras en la empresa , los que "mendigan" a los compañeros para poder pagar el alquiler , los que a final de mes andan obsesionados con mirar la APP del banco para ver si les han ingresado ya. Yo con 18 , 19 , 20 ,21 años... no tenía ni para un café , en mi casa nunca hubo paguitas , así que sé lo que es no tener nada de dinero. Y es una mierda.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Martes a la(s) 7:50 PM)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Sí esto es algo sistémico en todas las galeras el nuevo es el pringao, los peores puestos pa él, todos se confabulan y además con un poco de suerte que se harte o renuncie al puesto y así "uno menos", la competencia es atroz, this is the jungle niggi!!!!
> 
> No siempre el enemigo es el patrón muchas veces es el de al lado... "compañeros" se hacen llamar...



Yo he tenido "suerte" al entrar en mi actual empleo en una fábrica , por la razón que sea , me libraron de los trabajos más duros y penosos , y al poco tiempo delegaron responsabilidad en mi para que llevara el control de una sección.


----------



## hartman4 (Martes a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Se ha demostrado que el bitcoin tampoco sirve para dejar de remar, una pena.
> Ni holdear ni leches, lo mejor es aceptar la derrota.



muertos en vida y lo sabemos.


----------



## Karlova (Martes a la(s) 8:45 PM)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> en mi galera ya han notado que he estoy bajando el piston en este comienzo de año y empiezan las malas caras
> 
> por supuesto todos los favores que he hecho en el pasado quedan olvidados, como ya me advirtió algún sabio compañero
> 
> ...



así es, da igual lo que te esfuerces e intentes audar y mejorar las cosas, nadie lo va a tener en cuenta, tus compañeros por supuesto que no y ni siquiera tu jefe, a no ser que tengas un jefe unicornio claro. Yo personalmente intento esforzarme porque es mi forma de hacer las cosas pero no espero reconocimiento de nadie.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

.


Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Son los que se pelean por hacer horas extras en la empresa , los que "mendigan" a los compañeros para poder pagar el alquiler , los que a final de mes andan obsesionados con mirar la APP del banco para ver si les han ingresado ya. Yo con 18 , 19 , 20 ,21 años... no tenía ni para un café , en mi casa nunca hubo paguitas , así que sé lo que es no tener nada de dinero. Y es una mierda.



Esto tiene mucho que ver con la filosofía en el gasto.
Si eres un "carpe diem" no vas a ahorrar un céntimo y si eres un tipo previsor lo normal es que tengas dinero, por muy bajo que sea tu sueldo.
A mí lo que no me gustan son los lloriqueos, si te lo gastaste todo porque te dio la gana luego toca aceptarlo como un hombre.
Alguno quiere gozar del placer de ahorrar y del placer de gastárselo todo, eso no puede ser.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo he tenido "suerte" al entrar en mi actual empleo en una fábrica , por la razón que sea , me libraron de los trabajos más duros y penosos , y al poco tiempo delegaron responsabilidad en mi para que llevara el control de una sección.



Yo rechacé el puesto de encargadillo, en mi empresa solo son 150 euros más y te comes todos los marrones.
Ir detrás de la gente para que trabaje por una mierda de sueldo también iría contra mis ideales.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Mañana de 15 a 23, estoy bien jodido.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Martes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

28% de insatisfechos laboralmente jojojojoj yo diria que es casi un 80%...........









Insatisfacción laboral: cómo detectarla y combatirla desde la empresa - Cobee


La insatisfacción laboral cada vez afecta a más empleados que se plantean renunciar a sus trabajos. España no está al nivel de EEUU pero la insatisfacción es un hecho.




cobee.io


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Martes a la(s) 10:50 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo rechacé el puesto de encargadillo, en mi empresa solo son 150 euros más y te comes todos los marrones.
> Ir detrás de la gente para que trabaje por una mierda de sueldo también iría contra mis ideales.



Yo no tengo un cargo oficial , solo delega el encargado la responsabilidad. Así que cobro lo mismo.

PD: Y no me preguntaron ni me dieron a elegir.


----------



## hartman4 (Martes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Mañana de 15 a 23, estoy bien jodido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323932



no chortinas.
no niche
no templo.
no golden cadenas.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 11:04 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Yo rechacé el puesto de encargadillo, en mi empresa solo son 150 euros más y te comes todos los marrones.
> Ir detrás de la gente para que trabaje por una mierda de sueldo también iría contra mis ideales.



Mmmm yo lo hubiera cogido. Además del dinero, crecer a un mando intermedio te abre posibilidades de expandirte más arriba o a otros departamentos del mismo nivel. 

Además, un mando intermedio que es medio jefecillo siempre llama la atención a las chortis. Eso lo sé de buena tinta, en mi cárnica y en otras cárnicas en las que he trabajado los mandos intermedios se llevaban de calle a las chortis de la empresa.

El tener un cargo las chortis lo interpretan como ser un líder o un alfa.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:08 PM)

hartman4 dijo:


> no chortinas.
> no niche
> no templo.
> no golden cadenas.



Markkus era funcionario, si no no se explica tanto tiempo para el TEMPLO, Nietzsche y forear.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:18 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Mmmm yo lo hubiera cogido. Además del dinero, crecer a un mando intermedio te abre posibilidades de expandirte más arriba o a otros departamentos del mismo nivel.
> 
> Además, un mando intermedio que es medio jefecillo siempre llama la atención a las chortis. Eso lo sé de buena tinta, en mi cárnica y en otras cárnicas en las que he trabajado los mandos intermedios se llevaban de calle a las chortis de la empresa.
> 
> El tener un cargo las chortis lo interpretan como ser un líder o un alfa.



Esto lo he visto con mis propios ojos, compañeros que no se comían una rosca según fueron ascendidos a encargadillos las chortis empezaron a arrimarse a lo bestia.
Uno de estos le puso los cuernos a su novia de toda la vida con una chortina que entró nueva.
Perdió el Norte y se iban a follar al baño en medio del turno, una vez los pillaron.
El chaval perdió a su novia, el puesto y el trabajo, a la chortina no la renovaron.
Todo por un par de polvos.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 11:19 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Perdió el Norte y se iban a follar al baño en medio del turno, una vez los pillaron



Que les quiten lo follado. Seguro que consolidaron su relación fuera del trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:20 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Que les quiten lo follado. Seguro que consolidaron su relación fuera del trabajo.



Me consta que ya no están juntos.


----------



## qpow (Martes a la(s) 11:22 PM)

Yo también podría haber crecido en la mía si hubiese sido medio psicópata. Pero nací medio fracasado y subnormal y así estoy.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Mmmm yo lo hubiera cogido. Además del dinero, crecer a un mando intermedio te abre posibilidades de expandirte más arriba o a otros



En mi empresa eso es imposible, en la oficina solo entras por enchufe.
De encargadillo ya no subes más, te sorprendería el trato que tienen los de la oficina con los currantes, encargadillos incluidos.
Muchas veces ni saludan...
El otro día pasó Tomás Roncero por el aeropuerto y saludaba a todo el mundo, lo vi más humilde que la gentuza para la que trabajo.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 11:48 PM)

qpow dijo:


> Yo también podría haber crecido en la mía si hubiese sido medio psicópata. Pero nací medio fracasado y subnormal y así estoy.



Es un coñazo tener que gestionar un grupo, si eres soldado raso lo que pierdes en estatus lo ganas en tranquilidad.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Martes a la(s) 11:54 PM)

hartman4 dijo:


> no chortinas.
> no niche
> no templo.
> no golden cadenas.



Ni bemeta...

Bueno acabo de gastarme hace un rato 170 Merkels en una cazadora, estoy perdiendo nivel de lonchafinismo lo mejor es que mi parienta me dice que para que me vea guapo mañana "mi amor", se le va la coña de las manos.

Voy a ser un parado del INEM y estoy de muy buen humor y positivo, es raro de cojones.


----------



## hartman4 (Ayer a la(s) 12:06 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ni bemeta...
> 
> Bueno acabo de gastarme hace un rato 170 Merkels en una cazadora, estoy perdiendo nivel de lonchafinismo lo mejor es que mi parienta me dice que para que me vea guapo mañana "mi amor", se le va la coña de las manos.
> 
> Voy a ser un parado del INEM y estoy de muy buen humor y positivo, es raro de cojones.



te echan o te vas?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Ayer a la(s) 12:08 AM)

hartman4 dijo:


> te echan o te vas?



Soy interino, me echan jajaja, después de 6 años en el mismo lugar aguantando Charos.


----------



## Bizarroff (Ayer a la(s) 12:43 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> Totalmente, primero te sacan información y luego se la cuentan al patrón para ganarse su confianza.
> Si cometes un error y se lo cuentas a uno de estos trepas, irá corriendo a chivarse al encargadillo.
> Esto lo veo todos los días, varios compañeros con los que llevo trabajando años los saludo y poco más porque ya sé de qué pie cojean.



Siendo creativo bajo ciertas situaciones esto puedes utilizarlo a tu favor mediante engaño e información errónea.

Una de las primeras cosas al entrar en una empresa es identificar a los chivatos para manipularlos en tu beneficio. El chivato inteligente intenta que su estrategia pase inadvertida (una vez identificados, se combaten organizando un complot con otros compañeros para hacerle la vida imposible). En cambio el chivato tonto se reconoce a kilómetros, y esos son los que deben ser utilizados en tu propio beneficio.


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 12:52 AM)

A OSTIAS POR UN PUESTO DE POLLERO


Bienvenidos al hilo donde 2500 aspirantes a remero pollero se dejarán la vida y la dignidad por 600 euros brutos. Cada aspirante deberá pasar duras pruebas para intentar ser el afortunado y conseguir que los demás caigan antes. Una vez conseguida la primera fase, la temporada dos se centrara en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 12:54 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ni bemeta...
> 
> Bueno acabo de gastarme hace un rato 170 Merkels en una cazadora, estoy perdiendo nivel de lonchafinismo lo mejor es que mi parienta me dice que para que me vea guapo mañana "mi amor", se le va la coña de las manos.
> 
> Voy a ser un parado del INEM y estoy de muy buen humor y positivo, es raro de cojones.








A OSTIAS POR UN PUESTO DE POLLERO


Bienvenidos al hilo donde 2500 aspirantes a remero pollero se dejarán la vida y la dignidad por 600 euros brutos. Cada aspirante deberá pasar duras pruebas para intentar ser el afortunado y conseguir que los demás caigan antes. Una vez conseguida la primera fase, la temporada dos se centrara en...




www.burbuja.info





Tu futuro.


----------



## Fargo (Ayer a la(s) 12:59 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Soy interino, me echan jajaja, después de 6 años en el mismo lugar aguantando Charos.



Yo hago 6 años en Abril, espero seguir tus pasos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Ayer a la(s) 1:06 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> A OSTIAS POR UN PUESTO DE POLLERO
> 
> 
> Bienvenidos al hilo donde 2500 aspirantes a remero pollero se dejarán la vida y la dignidad por 600 euros brutos. Cada aspirante deberá pasar duras pruebas para intentar ser el afortunado y conseguir que los demás caigan antes. Una vez conseguida la primera fase, la temporada dos se centrara en...
> ...



Vivo en Burgos, sobra trabajo, tengo ahorros y 5 años de paguitas.

Mi futuro según la tele iba a ser la UCI por no vacunarme, según mi madre nunca más iba a tener novia ni trabajo ( de esto hace 8 años), me suda la polla lo que diga la gente, ya se verá.

Gran frase de misa: Dios proveerá.

Soy abogado, en caso de apuro solo tengo que tragarme mis principios y darme de alta, con 4 gilipollas lo hago...


----------



## Fargo (Ayer a la(s) 1:07 AM)

ATENCIÓN: RECOMIENDO PONER AL FORERO PACOPALOTES EN EL IGNORE.
No sé como ha entrado pero no debería estar aquí porque lo puse en el ignore hace días.
ES UN TROLL QUE SOLO VIENE A BOICOTEAR EL HILO, PONEDLO EN EL IGNORE.


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 1:13 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vivo en Burgos, sobra trabajo, tengo ahorros y 5 años de paguitas.
> 
> Mi futuro según la tele iba a ser la UCI por no vacunarme, según mi madre nunca más iba a tener novia ni trabajo ( de esto hace 8 años), me suda la polla lo que diga la gente, ya se verá.
> 
> ...



Eso decía Paco también. Y acabo mendigando un puesto de pollero por 600 brutos. Que ya estás viejo y hay mucha necesidad, la parienta podría buscarse otro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Ayer a la(s) 1:17 AM)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Eso decía Paco también. Y acabo mendigando un puesto de pollero por 600 brutos. Que ya estás viejo y hay mucha necesidad, la parienta podría buscarse otro.



Me río en tu cara, si me desespero saco una plaza de mierda del grupo c y ya... eso sí no me la regalan ahora en el proceso extraordinario, además estoy en la bolsa en buena posición.

Estoy como el puto Dalai Lama, será por autoestima... la parienta es la que tiene que tener cuidado no yo con ella.

Soy viejo pero no estoy viejo.


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 1:21 AM)

Fargo , este hilo es mío, no te queda más que chuparla.he reflexionado y vengo a recuperar lo que es mío


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 1:23 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Me río en tu cara, si me desespero saco una plaza de mierda del grupo c y ya... eso sí no me la regalan ahora en el proceso extraordinario, además estoy en la bolsa en buena posición.
> 
> Estoy como el puto Dalai Lama, será por autoestima... la parienta es la que tiene que tener cuidado no yo con ella.
> 
> Soy viejo pero no estoy viejo.



Tu también me odias como farguito?


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 1:25 AM)

Pero como se puede ser tan maricon fargo, nada más que aceptas nabos en el hilo, nada más que te gustan supuestas "chortinas". Creo que eres maricon, sin mas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Ayer a la(s) 1:27 AM)

Que película, sigo sospechando que es tu propio troll, me la suda horrores.

Por cierto fui a Canarias Gratis una vez y encima me follaron, ahora vivo en el piso de una tia, como para tener miedo al futuro.


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 1:28 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que película, sigo sospechando que es tu propio troll, me la suda horrores.
> 
> Por cierto fui a Canarias Gratis una vez y encima me follaron, ahora vivo en el piso de una tia, como para tener miedo al futuro.



Es mi hilo, dónde me gusta estar con mis remeros. No tiene ningun derecho ese comepollas de echarme de mi hilo. Eso es lo que le jode, que ya le pillaron con el Walter White y me quiere usar a mi de cabeza de turco. Msricon. Fargo, ojalá acabes de pollero en el kfc , no mereces menos.


----------



## Fargo (Ayer a la(s) 1:30 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que película, sigo sospechando que es tu propio troll, me la suda horrores.
> 
> Por cierto fui a Canarias Gratis una vez y encima me follaron, ahora vivo en el piso de una tia, como para tener miedo al futuro.



Ponlo en el ignore.
Si solo le estás respondiendo tú


----------



## pacopalotes (Ayer a la(s) 1:36 AM)

Solicito ayuda viogen


----------



## Fargo (Ayer a la(s) 1:57 AM)

ATENCIÓN: A partir de ahora cualquiera que responda al forero pacopalotes irá al ignore.
ES UN TROLL y si alguien le responde pensaré que está compinchado con él.
Pues eso, SI RESPONDÉIS A PACOPALOTES al IGNORE.


----------



## Karlova (Ayer a la(s) 6:47 AM)

al ignore por orden de @Fargo Nunca antes había puesto a nadie en el ignore. Qué ocurre sus mensajes desaparecen completamente o se puede ver si a ha posteado (sin leer el mensaje)?


----------



## qpow (Ayer a la(s) 8:13 AM)

Ya hemos llegado a las 800 páginas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Ayer a la(s) 9:30 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Ya hemos llegado a las 800 páginas.



Si pero esto ahora es un forochat, el hilo era el original.


----------



## Fargo (Ayer a la(s) 12:45 PM)

Ahora a remar de 15 a 23, el turno de tarde es una broma de mal gusto.


----------



## qpow (Ayer a la(s) 4:43 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Ahora a remar de 15 a 23, el turno de tarde es una broma de mal gusto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324314



Mierda de turno, yo lo he podido cambiar por otro el que tengo en 2 semanas.


----------



## Fargo (Hoy a la(s) 1:21 AM)

*Veo que el troll pacopalotes ha seguido opinando, al final se va a cargar el hilo.*
*Esto es inaceptable, si yo pongo a alguien en el ignore no debería poder entrar en el hilo.*
*@calopez, arréglame esto o dejo el hilo aquí.*


----------



## qpow (Hoy a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Fargo dijo:


> *Veo que el troll pacopalotes ha seguido opinando, al final se va a cargar el hilo.*
> *Esto es inaceptable, si yo pongo a alguien en el ignore no debería poder entrar en el hilo.*
> *@calopez, arréglame esto o dejo el hilo aquí.*



Eso es lo que quiere él y le vas a dar el gusto si lo haces; se lo vas a servir en bandeja de plata. Ignóralo simplemente.


----------



## Fargo (Hoy a la(s) 11:51 AM)

qpow dijo:


> Eso es lo que quiere él y le vas a dar el gusto si lo haces; se lo vas a servir en bandeja de plata. Ignóralo simplemente.



Si solo fuera eso...
No veo mucho interés por vuestra parte en que siga contando mi día a día de remo y nuncafollismo, si algo he aprendido es que un OP no es nada sin su público.
Y lo entiendo, este es un hilo viejuno y todos los días se abren hilos nuevos, bastante lejos hemos llegado.
*Vosotros seréis los que decidáis si hay tercera temporada, *dadle 10 likes a este mensaje si queréis saber más miserias mías en 2023, intentos de ligue chortinesco y demás ridículos que seguramente haré.
Mientras tanto, escribiré mis frustraciones del remo en un diario como hacía antes, lo guardaré en un lugar seguro para que mi madre no lo encuentre cuando limpie mi habitación.
Un placer, señores.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (Hoy a la(s) 6:25 PM)

Fargo dijo:


> Si solo fuera eso...
> No veo mucho interés por vuestra parte en que siga contando mi día a día de remo y nuncafollismo, si algo he aprendido es que un OP no es nada sin su público.
> Y lo entiendo, este es un hilo viejuno y todos los días se abren hilos nuevos, bastante lejos hemos llegado.
> *Vosotros seréis los que decidáis si hay tercera temporada, *dadle 10 likes a este mensaje si queréis saber más miserias mías en 2023, intentos de ligue chortinesco y demás ridículos que seguramente haré.
> ...



te doy un thanzks de esos pero a cambio quiero mas contenido de kalidad, echale imaginacion


----------



## Fargo (Hoy a la(s) 7:52 PM)




----------



## qpow (hace 51 minutos)

Fargo dijo:


>



El otro día vi Fargo, pero la película. Vaya peliculón.


----------



## Fargo (hace 14 minutos)

qpow dijo:


> El otro día vi Fargo, pero la película. Vaya peliculón.



Gran serie, mejor película.


----------



## hartman4 (hace 14 minutos)

Fargo dijo:


> Gran serie, mejor película.



buen nick mejor remero.


----------

